# BLACK LOWRIDERS



## DOUBLE-V BABY

NOW THE OTHER TOPIC GOT CLOSED DOWN FOR NONSENSE BETWEEN ALL OF US!!! LET'S KEEP THIS THREAD COOL AND PROPER SO "OTHERS" CAN SEE THAT WE ARE MEN IN THIS GAME!!!! SO LET'S CONTRIBUTE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS TIME!! CLOWNING AND NEGATIVITY WON'T BE TOLERATED!!!! SO LET'S CONTINUE WITH THE PROSPERITY GENTLEMEN!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

After numerous requests to re-open the 'BLACK LOWRIDERS' thread, I gave it some thought, consulted with a moderator, and am willing to give it another chance. There are a few simple rules when posting in this thread. The rules are as follows:

1. Respect each other

2. No racist posts/remarks

3. No bafoonary; However, a little clowning and horseplay IS accepted. 
It adds fun and humor to the topic.

4. No gang activity; This is one that I too will follow to the fullest

* **Those that don't comply with the above rules will be booted from the thread***

WITH THAT SAID, LET'S DO THIS FELLAS!!.. NOT JUST AS BLACK MEN BUT AS MEN PERIOD!

-187PURE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

thank you mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 02:25 PM~16416842
> *this may be old but it makes a statement!!!!  first color shop article and the first Black owned lift shop in L.R.M.!!!! and all the cars are chrome and paint!!!  and hot in the trunk!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

PITTBULL166, WHERE YOU AT HOMIE??

AYE D-BO!!!!

EAZY, I'M COMING TO SAINT LOU THIS SUMMER.. ROLLING STOCKS ALL THE WAY THERE.. CHINAS WILL BE IN THE BACK SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

PARDON THE BUMPER HANGING


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:20 PM~16417386
> *PITTBULL166, WHERE YOU AT HOMIE??
> 
> AYE D-BO!!!!
> 
> EAZY, I'M COMING TO SAINT LOU THIS SUMMER.. ROLLING STOCKS ALL THE WAY THERE.. CHINAS WILL BE IN THE BACK SEAT :biggrin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

I'll add some pics to the thread. 

In traffic


----------



## 187PURE

I'M NOT EXPLOITING GANG ACTIVITY HERE. IT WAS A TITE RIDER BY A BLACK LOWRIDER


----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## 187PURE

> :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> [/b]


DEFINITION OF CLEAN!

PURE D-FUNK!!


----------



## 187PURE

NO JOKE!!!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ya6lRoAqaY&feature=related


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:35 PM~16417565
> *DEFINITION OF CLEAN!
> 
> PURE D-FUNK!!
> *


Thanks partna. got a few updates to do to it for this years riden seasson.  

Are you bring out the coupe this year or still gonna bend a few corners in da 4 doe?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:37 PM~16417585
> *NO JOKE!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ya6lRoAqaY&feature=related
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i aint black but much love to the homies


----------



## 187PURE

> Thanks partna.  got a few updates to do to it for this years riden seasson.
> 
> Are you bring out the coupe this year or still gonna bend a few corners in da 4 doe?
> [/b]


THE 4-DOOR IS GONNA BE THE NEW 2-DOOR. I'M PARTIN-OUT THE 'LOVE BOAT' TO 90 OUT MY COUPE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 03:43 PM~16417672
> *i aint black but much love to the homies
> *


NO COLOR LINES HOMEBOY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

im tryin to set up a visit with G in atlanta


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:28 PM~16417474
> *PARDON THE BUMPER HANGING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 i see ginos in the background :thumbsup:you making me hungry for a cheese steak :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2010, 03:48 PM~16417736
> *:0 i see ginos in the background :thumbsup:you making me hungry for a cheese steak :biggrin:
> *


ME AND D-BO WAS DOWN THERE LAST SUMMER GETTIN OUR DRINK ON. D-BO SKATED AFTER THE SECOND DRINK 
:ugh: :sprint: 

HE KNOW I GETS FUCKED UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2010, 03:48 PM~16417736
> *:0 i see ginos in the background :thumbsup:you making me hungry for a cheese steak :biggrin:
> *


WE TRYNA DO IT BIG THIS SUMMER ON THE CRUISE NIGHT TIP. YOU DOWN?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 03:48 PM~16417734
> *im tryin to set up a visit with G in atlanta
> *


THAT'S COOL.. HE'S IN YOUR STATE


----------



## 187PURE

OH SNAPP!! :wow: 

I NOTICED THEY GOT SCOTTY AS THE TOPIC STARTER. HOW THE HELL DID THAT HAPPEN?? :twak: :roflmao: 
THERE MUST HAVE BEEN A CONSOLIDATION


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I act have a ton of stuff. But ill post up when its off my shelfes.  


I need a moon or a slide too. Any ideas?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:12 PM~16417305
> *After numerous requests to re-open the 'BLACK LOWRIDERS' thread, I gave it some thought, consulted with a moderator, and am willing to give it another chance.  There are a few simple rules when posting in this thread.  The rules are as follows:
> 
> 1. Respect each other
> 
> 2. No racist posts/remarks
> 
> 3. No bafoonarism; However, a little clowning and horseplay IS accepted.
> It adds fun and humor to the topic.
> 
> 4. No gang activity; This is one that I too will follow to the fullest
> 
> **Those that don't comply with the above rules will be booted from the thread**
> 
> WITH THAT SAID, LET'S GET IT ON FELLAS.. NOT JUST AS BLACK MEN BUT AS MEN PERIOD!
> 
> -187PURE
> *


whats the point of doing this again if your not going to restore all the old pics? :uh:


----------



## cobrakarate

glad you brought the topic back.

keep the old school pics comin.

peace.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> I'll add some pics to the thread.
> 
> In traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> [/b]


family affair!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 01:43 PM~16417672
> *i aint black but much love to the homies
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 05:02 PM~16417905
> *THAT'S COOL.. HE'S IN YOUR STATE
> *


YEA THEY RELOCTED HIM TO GA I DONT KNOW IF HE DOING THE REMAININD 2 YEARS HERE OR WHAT THO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 07:56 PM~16419661
> *:cheesy:
> *


SUP FOOL WHERE RAT AT THESE DAYS??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 05:03 PM~16419736
> *SUP FOOL WHERE RAT AT THESE DAYS??
> *


at the shop!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Find me a slide top scotty! Or moon.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2010, 05:50 PM~16420327
> *Find me a slide top scotty! Or moon.
> *


got a moon at the shop you want it?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 05:52 PM~16420357
> *got a moon at the shop you want it?
> *


PM me a price plus shipping. My allowance went up. 
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 26 2010, 06:24 PM~16419302
> *whats the point of doing this again if your not going to restore all the old pics?  :uh:
> *


WASN'T UP TO ME.. THE MODS DID'NT WANT A HEAVY CLEAN-UP JOB

LET'S SAY WE ALL HAVE A CLEAN SLATE.. AND LET'S LET BY-GONES BE BY-GONES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 26 2010, 06:49 PM~16419565
> *glad you brought the topic back.
> 
> keep the old school pics comin.
> 
> peace.
> *


BIG MOE MOE R.I.P.- THEE OTHER SIDE CC


----------



## 187PURE

MR. FRED 'GANGSTER!'- MAJESTICS CC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

****** got them ape arms :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 07:35 PM~16420950
> *BIG MOE MOE R.I.P.- THEE OTHER SIDE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OLD SCHOOL PIC THERE!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 02:01 PM~16417895
> *WE TRYNA DO IT BIG THIS SUMMER ON THE CRUISE NIGHT TIP.  YOU DOWN?
> *


yea where talking about hitting pats up next week


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2010, 10:17 PM~16422561
> *yea where talking about hitting pats up next week
> *


I'M DOWN


----------



## Blocky77

good shit... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*What up errrrbody! Hope the topic stays on tha level for real though  .......guess its time the flood the topic with that St. Louis Blues!! Keep it funky!  *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:20 PM~16417386
> *PITTBULL166, WHERE YOU AT HOMIE??
> 
> AYE D-BO!!!!
> 
> I got the keys to tha city and roll wherever I want so we in there! Pop a bottle or two......40's that is  *


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Skim




----------



## cripn8ez

haha o snap i c this topic is bacc and no drama thats west up everyone ur negus is bacc on here u fools been hide n haha...



GLAD TO C THE TOPIC IS BACC HELLO ALL MY BRUTHAZ......



LETS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2010, 02:34 AM~16426265
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## cripn8ez

LOOKING GOOD BRO WHERE U GET THOSE SKIRTS FOR THAT CADI?


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good Riders. 
Keep them pics coming.


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]



> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 17 2007, 08:15 PM~8330618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## "G-Money"

This one is for the my cuz T.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2010, 06:12 AM~16426647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my buddys car ill ask him


----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BLACK OOOPPSS I MEAN BACK :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 27 2010, 02:05 AM~16425726
> *40's that is </span>
> *


WELL YA KNOW I'M A 8 BALL JUNKY!! DAS RIIIGHH :yes: 

YUP 40'z.. 1980's STYLE :cheesy: .. 'MEMBER THEM 64 OZ's WIT THE LITL HANDLE FOR THE FINGER :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 27 2010, 07:42 AM~16426564
> *haha o snap i c this topic is bacc and no drama thats west up everyone ur negus is bacc on here u fools been hide n haha...
> GLAD TO C THE TOPIC IS BACC HELLO ALL MY BRUTHAZ......
> LETS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK........
> *


YEAH WE ON THE ROLL TO A GOOD START CRIPN.. LET'S SHOW BRUTHAS OF ALL COLORS WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2010, 08:12 AM~16426647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE YOU GET THAT GIRL? CAN I HAVE HER??


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 27 2010, 10:00 AM~16427106
> *DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BLACK OOOPPSS I MEAN BACK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MAN I CANT DO NO 40OZ OF THAT BILLY D SPECIAL COLT 45 NOMORE FUCK BEER I NEED THAT BROWN OR CLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 27 2010, 11:41 AM~16427809
> *MAN I CANT DO NO 40OZ OF THAT BILLY D SPECIAL COLT 45 NOMORE FUCK BEER I NEED THAT BROWN OR CLEAR :biggrin:
> *


NEITHER CAN I FOOL.. IT'S GOTTA BE ICE CRYSTALS IN THE BOTTLE, IN ORDER FOR ME TO FUCK WIT IT


----------



## Tyrone

> This one is for the my cuz T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :biggrin: Goodlookinout, 'G'!


----------



## 187PURE

WHERE YOU AT G??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BIG 72 AINT IT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 27 2010, 11:58 AM~16427945
> *BIG 72 AINT IT?
> *


72 WHAT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THE CAR


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## 187PURE

AY I GOT A QUESTION: I BEEN SITTIN ON THESE ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS FOR A MINUTE. HOW FAR CAN I ADJUST THEM PAST STOCK LENGTH? IN OTHER WORDS, I DON'T WANT TO ADJUST THEM TOO MUCH IN SUCH A WAY THAT I CAN'T LAY THE CAR.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 27 2010, 11:50 AM~16427887
> *:biggrin: Goodlookinout, 'G'!
> *


Hope all is good out your way. I'm still waitin on ya.  

I'm think of bring the Duce back out for this year. She is in need of a good cleaning.


----------



## Tyrone

> Hope all is good out your way.  I'm still waitin on ya.
> 
> I'm think of bring the Duce back out for this year.  She is in need of a good cleaning.
> [/b]


Yeah, 'X' and I are OK. I'm coming back. Beeleedat!

Man, you have too many toys to play with. The '63, the '72, the Coupe De Ville, and the '96 'Big Body'. Which one you going to blow our minds with, 'G'? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2010, 06:08 PM~16420612
> *PM me a price plus shipping. My allowance went up.
> :biggrin:
> *


you sure homie? :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 27 2010, 12:34 PM~16428239
> *Yeah, 'X' and I are OK. I'm coming back. Beeleedat!
> 
> Man, you have too many toys to play with. The '63, the '72, the Coupe De Ville, and the '96 'Big Body'. Which one you going to blow our minds with, 'G'?  :biggrin:
> *


lol. I don't know, depending on a few things that are in the works, that 96 might turn in to a 68..........................drop! But you know me I like to keep'em guessing. Like this one is sitting in line to get worked on next. Soon as it get's a little warmer I'm going to move it to the back garage, Its got a blown head so I got to get that car running.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 27 2010, 12:34 PM~16428239
> *Yeah, 'X' and I are OK. I'm coming back. Beeleedat!
> 
> Man, you have too many toys to play with. The '63, the '72, the Coupe De Ville, and the '96 'Big Body'. Which one you going to blow our minds with, 'G'?  :biggrin:
> *



I'm trying to get Yo out of that 4 door really and in to clean 60's or 70's 2 door. Just waiting for the right deal to come along. 

Give X our luv.


----------



## 187PURE

> lol. I don't know, depending on a few things that are in the works, that 96 might turn in to a 68..........................drop! But you know me I like to keep'em guessing.  Like this one is sitting in line to get worked on next. Soon as it get's a little warmer I'm going to move it to the back garage, Its got a blown head so I got to get that car running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


PULL 'EM ALL OUT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 27 2010, 11:00 AM~16427106
> *DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BLACK OOOPPSS I MEAN BACK  :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW RIGHT  BACC THAT IS?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2010, 12:39 PM~16427792
> *YEAH WE ON THE ROLL TO A GOOD START CRIPN.. LET'S SHOW BRUTHAS OF ALL COLORS WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5: :420:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2010, 01:14 PM~16428073
> *AY I GOT A QUESTION:  I BEEN SITTIN ON THESE ADJUSTABLE UPPER TRAILING ARMS FOR A MINUTE.  HOW FAR CAN I ADJUST THEM PAST STOCK LENGTH?  IN OTHER WORDS, I DON'T WANT TO ADJUST THEM TOO MUCH IN SUCH A WAY THAT I CAN'T LAY THE CAR.
> *


I HAVE SUM ON THE CAPRICE LOCO I JUST HAD TO HIT THE SWTCH AJUST HIT LOWER AJUST HIT HIGHER AJUST WHAT EVER U FEEL BEST AT THAT WHAT I DID?


----------



## cripn8ez

DAAAM 
"G"



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Y U SITIIN ON THEM CARS PULL UM OUT HIRE U SUM DRIVERS HAHA


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 27 2010, 01:30 PM~16428765
> *DAAAM
> "G"
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Y U SITIIN ON THEM CARS PULL UM OUT HIRE U SUM DRIVERS HAHA
> *



Shoot hommie it still a recession, wish I could hire some folks...  Might get a few of these jobs done sooner. but then again going slow ain't bad thing either. Lets just say I have a few stock options to last in this game for a few years. Lord willing.   lol.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Shoot hommie it still a recession, wish I could hire some folks...   Might get a few of these jobs done sooner. but then again going slow ain't bad thing either. Lets just say I have a few stock options to last in this game for a few years. Lord willing.      lol.
> [/b]



i can dig it bro SOLID


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 27 2010, 01:29 PM~16428748
> *I HAVE SUM ON THE CAPRICE LOCO I JUST HAD TO HIT THE SWTCH AJUST HIT LOWER AJUST HIT HIGHER AJUST WHAT EVER U FEEL BEST AT THAT WHAT I DID?
> *


OH OK.. I THINK I'MA JUST MAKE 'EM LIKE A INCH OR 2 PAST STOCK. THEY STRONG ENOUGH WHERE I WONT BE RIPPIN THE BOLT FROM THE HOLE, AND MAKING MY WHOLE DAMN REAR END SHIFT :werd:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2010, 03:48 PM~16429427
> *OH OK.. I THINK I'MA JUST MAKE 'EM LIKE A INCH OR 2 PAST STOCK.  THEY STRONG ENOUGH WHERE I WONT BE RIPPIN THE BOLT FROM THE HOLE, AND MAKING MY WHOLE DAMN REAR END SHIFT :werd:
> *



SOUNDS COOL I MIGHT TAKE THEM OFF THE CAPRICE AND PUTON THE CADI ALSO MY A ARMS TO CUZ IT AL FITS AND THEY DONE RIGHT GOT ME A BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM IN IT AND 5 14'S FOR THE CADI :biggrin: LINCOLN WILL B DONE THIS WEEKEND AND THEM OFF TO THE LEAFER NEXT WEEK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 27 2010, 10:51 AM~16428366
> *you sure homie?  :biggrin:
> *


Cars on jack stands! I'm cutting as I speek. Shoot me a price.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 27 2010, 04:01 PM~16429538
> *Cars on jack stands! I'm cutting as I speek. Shoot me a price.
> *



DONT U HAVE A DATE OR GOTTA B SUM WHERE?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 27 2010, 02:57 PM~16429508
> *SOUNDS COOL I MIGHT TAKE THEM OFF THE CAPRICE AND PUTON THE CADI ALSO MY A ARMS TO CUZ IT AL FITS AND THEY DONE RIGHT GOT ME A BUMPER KIT WITH THE RIM IN IT AND 5 14'S FOR THE CADI :biggrin: LINCOLN WILL B DONE THIS WEEKEND AND THEM OFF TO THE LEAFER NEXT WEEK
> *


----------



## 187PURE

I DEDICATE THIS TOO SNOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C72XLEeFaFU
:420:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2010, 04:06 PM~16429571
> *I DEDICATE THIS TOO SNOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C72XLEeFaFU
> :420:
> *



HAHA FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

BACC AT CHA LOCO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZ6CAwZmys


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGO8xC241eY

THIS THE BOMB IVE ALWAYS LOVED THIS CD MAN I STILL HAVE IT SHIT I STILL HAVE THE BLUE CASSETTE FROM CMW


----------



## cripn8ez

ONE MORE THIS IS MY SONG FOR THEM HATERZ HAHA IM OFF FOR A 2 HR DRIVE TO GET MY RIMS AND 5TH WHEELS C YA.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8TkCmQwiR4


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 27 2010, 03:12 PM~16429618
> *BACC AT CHA LOCO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZ6CAwZmys
> *


HA HA YEAH THAT'S RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:20 PM~16417386
> *PITTBULL166, WHERE YOU AT HOMIE??
> 
> AYE D-BO!!!!
> 
> EAZY, I'M COMING TO SAINT LOU THIS SUMMER.. ROLLING STOCKS ALL THE WAY THERE.. CHINAS WILL BE IN THE BACK SEAT :biggrin:
> *


"I'm three-wheelin' in a trey..." Haha...what it dew? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Candylicker's car MY WAY CC


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

smash on yo block!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 27 2010, 01:03 PM~16429554
> *DONT U HAVE A DATE OR GOTTA B SUM WHERE?
> *



So a negis, whop, and he haw show up in a walmart parking lot. 
:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 28 2010, 08:28 AM~16437916
> *So a negis, whop, and he haw show up in a walmart parking lot.
> :biggrin:
> *



ITS WAS KING WHOP AND MR MULLET MAN LOL... THANX FOR THE HOOK UP TITTIES LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2010, 12:23 AM~16436062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candylicker's car MY WAY CC
> *


WELL IT'S DIFFERENT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 27 2010, 11:23 PM~16435281
> *"I'm three-wheelin' in a trey..." Haha...what it dew? :biggrin:
> *


Yezziirr


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 28 2010, 01:23 AM~16436062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candylicker's car MY WAY CC
> *


THAT SHIT TIGHT :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

YO RAISE UR HAND IF UR BLK????? HAHA


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: cripn8ez, WWW.360LOW.TV, 187PURE, 64 CRAWLING, 1bad-azz cadi, 816rider


J/K I HAD TO DO IT


GOOD AM EVERYONE.....











































































MY HAND IS UP IF U WERE WONDERING!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 12:11 PM~16439463
> *THAT SHIT TIGHT :wow:
> *


THAT'S LIKE A '77 GRAND MARQUIS. MY NEIGHBOR HAD ONE BRAND NEW BACK THEN.. GET IT?.. "BRAAANNEWWW!!"


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 28 2010, 12:23 AM~16435281
> *"I'm three-wheelin' in a trey..." Haha...what it dew? :biggrin:
> *



WEST UP MY LOC? AINT HERD FROM U N A WHILE U DOING GOOD?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 28 2010, 10:09 AM~16439446
> *WELL IT'S DIFFERENT
> *


 it might be an old lincoln TC ...they made them like that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 28 2010, 01:18 PM~16439524
> *THAT'S LIKE A '77 GRAND MARQUIS. MY NEIGHBOR HAD ONE BRAND NEW BACK THEN..  GET IT?.. "BRAAANNEWWW!!"
> *


fool you trippin thats a lincoln :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 06:49 PM~16443472
> *fool you trippin thats a lincoln :uh:
> *


YEAH DAMN SURE IS.. I 'MEMBER SOME OF THE 4 DOORS HAD SUICIDE DOORS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

U REALLY TRIPPIN NOW LOL THOSE WHERE THE CONTINENTALS THOSE WERE IN THE 60S NOT 70S :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 09:20 PM~16446287
> *U REALLY TRIPPIN NOW LOL THOSE WHERE THE CONTINENTALS THOSE WERE IN THE 60S NOT 70S :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the 2 door TC's are fairly rare to find...especially clean ones.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 10:20 PM~16446287
> *U REALLY TRIPPIN NOW LOL THOSE WHERE THE CONTINENTALS THOSE WERE IN THE 60S NOT 70S :uh:
> *


LINCOWNED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP CF


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Jan 28 2010, 11:24 PM~16447928
> *LINCOWNED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP CF
> *


 :wave:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 28 2010, 12:19 PM~16439541
> *WEST UP MY LOC? AINT HERD FROM U N A WHILE U DOING GOOD?
> *


What it dew, O.G? I'm chillin'...taking it easy. I haven't forgotten about you, homie! I'll hit you up tomorow!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm most likely going to get rid of my internet at home untill I buy a new netbook I can use at the WIFI hotspots close by. So if I don't speak to you guys for awhile, thats why.

My car is continuing to be finished. Motor/trans is almost ready to drop in for Febuary. Then ALL the electrical. You'll see soon. I have all the parts, Painless Wiring, etc. All labor now at this point so thats good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TRU THAT C YA LATER FOOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2010, 01:02 AM~16448714
> *TRU THAT C YA LATER FOOL
> *


 I'm not gone yet :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IF YOU GOT TO PUT IN OVERTIME AT CHUCKY CHEESE ITS OK JUST TELL US


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2010, 01:24 AM~16448822
> *IF YOU GOT TO PUT IN OVERTIME AT CHUCKY CHEESE ITS OK JUST TELL US
> *


 I've seriously done worse shit than that to get my car done. How about you? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WORKED AT A CAR WASH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 28 2010, 11:20 PM~16446287
> *U REALLY TRIPPIN NOW LOL THOSE WHERE THE CONTINENTALS THOSE WERE IN THE 60S NOT 70S :uh:
> *


I KNOW HOMIE, JUST SPEAKING IN GENERAL.. WASN'T REFERRING TO THE TOWNS OR THAT YEAR. BUT DAMN THOSE COUPES ARE RARE. AT FIRST GLANCE YOU WOULD THINK IT'S A MERCURY :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2010, 05:08 AM~16449068
> *WORKED AT A CAR WASH
> *


THAT ACTUALLY AINT TOO BAD. THE ONLY BAD PART IS IF A FOOL TRY TO TRIP AND ACT ALL GRAND.. _"I'M SAYIN DOGG, MY SHIT STILL DIRTY IN THIS SPOT"_.. THEM BE THE MAIN ****** THAT DON'T TIP A *****


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F riders.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 06:55 PM~16419647
> *family affair!!!!!!!
> *












Yes sir.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 29 2010, 03:17 AM~16448408
> *What it dew, O.G? I'm chillin'...taking it easy. I haven't forgotten about you, homie! I'll hit you up tomorow!
> *



GOOD DEAL BRO :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2010, 03:53 AM~16448661
> *I'm most likely going to get rid of my internet at home untill I buy a new netbook I can use at the WIFI hotspots close by. So if I don't speak to you guys for awhile, thats why.
> 
> My car is continuing to be finished. Motor/trans is almost ready to drop in for Febuary. Then ALL the electrical. You'll see soon. I have all the parts, Painless Wiring, etc. All labor now at this point so thats good.
> *



IM GONNA CRY!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA NOT JK


YO IS UR PHONE OFF I TRYING TO CALL U FOOLIE-O..


GET AT ME WHEN U CAN


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD AM BRUTHAZ OF ALL COLORZ.........


I LIKE THAT U GOT BABY GIRL MASKING OFF THE CAR GOOD DEAL.....


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Rod Stewart

somebody tell big snotty i'm lookin' for 'em...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 29 2010, 11:46 AM~16450105
> *somebody tell big snotty i'm lookin' for 'em...
> 
> 
> *


LMAO LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> Yes sir.
> [/b]


THATS SOME GOOD SHIT G  SUP SNOW AND THE FELLZ


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup locs!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2010, 12:58 PM~16451211
> *waddup locs!!!!
> *


NUTHIN.. JUST A TYPICAL ***** WAITIN ON HIS INCOME TAX MONEY.. AND EVERY PENNY OF IT'S GOING IN THE COUPE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2010, 01:58 PM~16451211
> *waddup locs!!!!
> *



WEST GOOD HOMIE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2010, 01:58 PM~16451211
> *waddup locs!!!!
> *


WAT UP SUPER NATUAL CHEVIES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 29 2010, 11:17 AM~16451363
> *NUTHIN.. JUST A TYPICAL ***** WAITIN ON HIS INCOME TAX MONEY..  AND EVERY PENNY OF IT'S GOING IN THE COUPE
> *


 :uh: 
Ghetto mentality!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 29 2010, 06:13 PM~16455030
> *:uh:
> Ghetto mentality!
> *


 no, he just wants to make his car better...something you should try doing.


----------



## chevy_boy

*WEST UP FOLKS FIRST TIME LONG TIME...................  *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 29 2010, 10:08 PM~16455510
> *WEST UP FOLKS FIRST TIME LONG TIME...................
> *



YO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 29 2010, 06:10 PM~16455537
> *YO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*WHAT UP SNOW HOW DEM BOYZ DOIN'?  *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 30 2010, 12:13 PM~16459724
> *WHAT UP SNOW HOW DEM BOYZ DOIN'?
> *



MAN SO MUCH BETTER THANX FOR ASKING :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 187PURE

PUNCHY TICKLE ME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y18vdC4-YmY&feature=related

CHECK HIM OUT INSTAGATIN :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx_YYtST27s&feature=related


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 29 2010, 10:58 AM~16451211
> *waddup locs!!!!
> *


why you dodgin' me, sucka? :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is scotty going to be washed up for the 2010 to????????


----------



## FloridaLowrider

love your low rides! how I wish I can have mine taken care by guys like you!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2010, 09:20 AM~16467100
> *is scotty going to be washed up for the 2010 to????????
> *


that ol' crusty wanna-be. i'll freakin' give that chump the bear dick punch! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 31 2010, 11:00 AM~16467768-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Jan 31 2010, 12:04 PM~16468232
> *that ol' crusty wanna-be. i'll freakin' give that chump the bear dick punch!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

>


[/quote]
who these guys hno:


----------



## cripn8ez

who these guys hno:
[/quote]


SUM NEGUS????????????? :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2010, 04:55 PM~16469422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, SHE GOT A ASS ON HER CHEST :0


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2010, 02:55 PM~16469422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOY THATS MY SPEED BACK HOME IN THE CHI THATS A # 1 BED WARMER ON THEM 10 BELOW NIGHTS , DAM IT BOY ??????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 31 2010, 04:54 PM~16470219
> *DAMN, SHE GOT A ASS ON HER CHEST :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP, MADE ITS WAY BACK HUH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 31 2010, 07:50 PM~16471667
> *WHAT UP, MADE ITS WAY BACK HUH
> *


  I'm behaving!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 1 2010, 12:12 AM~16472629
> * I'm behaving!
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 1 2010, 12:12 AM~16472629
> * I'm behaving!
> *


you doing betta by not putting crush velvet in the roadmaster lol sup fool :biggrin:


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2010, 09:31 PM~16472890
> *you doing betta by not putting crush velvet in the roadmaster lol sup fool :biggrin:
> *


HE BETTER NOT EVER PULL THAT BITCH ASS MOVE AGAIN. SHIT LOOKED LIKE JJ EVANS FAVORITE SHIRT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DINOMITEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2010, 09:31 PM~16472890
> *you doing betta by not putting crush velvet in the roadmaster lol sup fool :biggrin:
> *


 Na stoc :biggrin: k and very clean. In fact got my dascover in. And fun to shampoo some spots out floor then I'm done! Even my trunck carpet looks new. Some minor door trim I need to fix. But other then that. My ride very clean. Lol. My focus is gana be what I know well and that's under the hood . Gona start getting the vett package and chrome. Headers some other stuff. Got x arms to put on. And all I need to order is slide top, or moon, hose, and a spool or two of wireing. I made up my mind and pulled car in and parked it on stand and sent wheels off. My boys Gona do some pin stripping after I compound this paint a little. And put some skid plates in. Cars gona tuck rim and be flat on ground. Lay and lay harder install. Since I got blessed with my van and vw I can finally work and take my time. Instead of over nights and get stuff together becouse this kid needs this or that. No time lines! No kids in ride!


----------



## 187PURE

GOT CLOTH MATERIAL IN THE COUPE. I'MA JUST SHAMPOO THAT SHIT REAL GOOD WHILE THE D'ELEGANCE SEATS ARE GETTIN DONE UP. GOING FOR CLEANESS THIS SUMMER


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:25 AM~16475829
> *GOT CLOTH MATERIAL IN THE COUPE.  I'MA JUST SHAMPOO THAT SHIT REAL GOOD WHILE THE D'ELEGANCE SEATS ARE GETTIN DONE UP.  GOING FOR CLEANESS THIS SUMMER
> *



WHOOP WHOOP LOCO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 1 2010, 10:26 AM~16475833
> *WHOOP WHOOP LOCO
> *


I SEE MY ***** SNOW DONE STEPPED OUT THE DANK ROOM.. BIG CLOUD OF CHRONIC SMOKE MY WAY  :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:28 AM~16475845
> *I SEE MY ***** SNOW DONE STEPPED OUT THE DANK ROOM.. BIG CLOUD OF CHRONIC SMOKE MY WAY    :0
> *



HAHA U KNOW THIS MAAAAAN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

STEWART WHATS GOOD ****** HAHA JK


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 1 2010, 08:32 AM~16475862
> *STEWART WHATS GOOD ****** HAHA JK
> *


what up, cripn! 

just tryin' to get my piece of shit up to par. how are the boys doing? 

hope all is well with you and yours. headin' out to the sunset state anytime soon?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 1 2010, 11:38 AM~16475896
> *what up, cripn!
> 
> just tryin' to get my piece of shit up to par. how are the boys doing?
> 
> hope all is well with you and yours. headin' out to the sunset state anytime soon?
> *



same thang trying to get this lincoln up to par? :uh: 

man the boys are great geting alot better ryder had his brain surg the other day went great now they just need to grow :biggrin: thanx for askin


man maybe not till may i think these twins and money low also but ill b there soon..  

bring ur ass this way??????? :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 1 2010, 08:48 AM~16475945
> *same thang trying to get this lincoln up to par? :uh:
> 
> man the  boys are great geting alot better ryder had his brain surg the other day went great now they just need to grow :biggrin: thanx for askin
> man maybe not till may i think these twins and money low also but ill b there soon..
> 
> bring ur ass this way??????? :cheesy:
> *


great news - best wishes to you and those little ones.  

i dont think i'll get out that way unless i win the lottery!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## southsiderider

uffin:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 1 2010, 07:36 PM~16481777
> *uffin:
> *


WHAT UP MONEY  HOWS THAT DROP 64 COMING ,I NO ITS ABOUT READY TO RIDE OUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DROP 64 I THOUGHT IT WAS A DROP 63


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bigboneyard

64 rolln


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## bigswanga

Scotty


----------



## 187PURE

ON THIS TIP DAILY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTHFXWM5KgI


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 1 2010, 08:11 PM~16482285
> *DROP 64 I THOUGHT IT WAS A DROP 63
> *


KNOW THAT I LOOK AT YOU MIGHT BE RIGHT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow: but sup with you fool? what youworking on??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 2 2010, 09:32 PM~16494836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

Personally that's some tacky shit! For a ride.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

what you talkin bout? your not the 1 to be talkin bout tacky now lol


----------



## "G-Money"

:420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16496767
> *what you talkin bout? your not the 1 to be talkin bout tacky now lol
> *


 :cheesy: 
Whit some mess like that in the back window how you gona get anything but hood rats that wana ride.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 07:17 AM~16497726
> *:cheesy:
> Whit some mess like that in the back window how you gona get anything but hood rats that wana ride.
> *


why would a man want anything else? :uh: if u want a wife, drive a different car!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16496767
> *what you talkin bout? your not the 1 to be talkin bout tacky now lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO GOOD AM BROZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16494836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG SKEET.. NEVE EVA :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 09:17 AM~16497726
> *:cheesy:
> Whit some mess like that in the back window how you gona get anything but hood rats that wana ride.
> *


THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT.. GRABBIN RATHEADS.. I CALL 'EM THROW AWAYS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 3 2010, 07:43 AM~16497856-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO GOOD AM BROZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tired of my kids! Day 3 of snow in !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 07:54 AM~16497913
> *THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT.. GRABBIN RATHEADS.. I CALL 'EM THROW AWAYS
> *


O I see a single guy with it then.


----------



## cripn8ez

I HAVE THAT TATTOOED ON MY ARM HAHA 1ST TAT I EVER GOT MADE THE INK WITH A CHESS PON AND TOOTH PASTE...

TRUST NO BITCH LOL


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:54 AM~16497913
> *THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT.. GRABBIN RATHEADS.. I CALL 'EM THROW AWAYS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 10:10 AM~16497989
> *Tired of my kids! Day 3 of snow in !
> O I see a single guy with it then.
> *


NAW, I JUST ACT LIKE ONE


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:19 AM~16498064
> *I HAVE THAT TATTOOED ON MY ARM HAHA 1ST TAT I EVER GOT MADE THE INK WITH A CHESS PON AND TOOTH PASTE...
> 
> TRUST NO BITCH LOL
> *


Clean lookin fleet in dat avstar hommie.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Clean lookin fleet in dat avstar hommie.
> [/b]



THANX HOME PICED IT UP A FEW WEKS AGO GOT BUMPER KIT ALSO GONNA PAINT IT SOON.. ONLY 62,XXX OG MILES FOR SALE LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 3 2010, 08:19 AM~16498064-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THAT TATTOOED ON MY ARM HAHA 1ST TAT I EVER GOT MADE THE INK WITH A CHESS PON AND TOOTH PASTE...
> 
> TRUST NO BITCH LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now stop tring to puff up ther little guy. You know damn well your woman made you cover that shit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:36 AM~16498171
> *NAW, I JUST ACT LIKE ONE
> *


Thatll get you cut fool! Chicks aint what they use to be.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:19 AM~16498064
> *I HAVE THAT TATTOOED ON MY ARM HAHA 1ST TAT I EVER GOT MADE THE INK WITH A CHESS PON AND TOOTH PASTE...
> 
> TRUST NO BITCH LOL
> *


PRISON SHIT.. PROBLY GOT THE MOTOR OFF A REMOTE CONTROL TOY CAR


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:41 AM~16498204
> *PRISON SHIT.. PROBLY GOT THE MOTOR OFF A REMOTE CONTROL TOY CAR
> *


 thats not prison shit when ur on the streets, thats poor i dont know any better type shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:39 AM~16498195
> *THANX HOME PICED IT UP A FEW WEKS AGO GOT BUMPER KIT ALSO GONNA PAINT IT SOON.. ONLY 62,XXX OG MILES FOR SALE LOL
> *


Man sale some them rides! Keep the baby link. And buy a real truck fool. You got like 10 kids you know of and only got basically cars to shuttle that foot ball team around! 
:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 08:42 AM~16498219
> *thats not prison shit when ur on the streets, thats poor i dont know any better type shit
> *


So what you saying is in person your fat fore arms look a mess? :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 10:42 AM~16498219
> *thats not prison shit when ur on the streets, thats poor i dont know any better type shit
> *


MY HOMIE DID HIS OWN AT THE CRIB WITH ONE OF THEM PRISON-MADE GUNS.. CAME OUT LOOKIN LIKE SHIT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16498204
> *PRISON SHIT.. PROBLY GOT THE MOTOR OFF A REMOTE CONTROL TOY CAR
> *



CAR FROM A RACE TRACC LOL GITAUR STRING


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 11:43 AM~16498222
> *Man sale some them rides! Keep the baby link. And buy a real truck fool. You got like 10 kids you know of and only got basically cars to shuttle that foot ball team around!
> :biggrin:
> *


I TRYING TO TRADE THE CAPRICE (CRIPN8EZ) FOR A SUV GIVE ME THAT VAN FOR IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:49 AM~16498259
> *CAR FROM A RACE TRACC LOL GITAUR STRING
> *


YUP.. THAT'S HOW THEY DID IT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 3 2010, 08:45 AM~16498229-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what you saying is in person your fat fore arms look a mess? :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont use that homade shit on me....dont make me start talking about your pastry bag titties again...***** could frost a birthday cake with them titties u done got!!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:45 AM~16498231
> *MY HOMIE DID HIS OWN AT THE CRIB WITH ONE OF THEM PRISON-MADE GUNS.. CAME OUT LOOKIN LIKE SHIT
> *


  

just pay to have it done, gotta be carefull with that homade shit, u can get hepatitus like that


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:51 AM~16498275
> *I dont use that homade shit on me....dont make me start talking about your pastry bag titties again...***** could frost a birthday cake with them titties u done got!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> just pay to have it done, gotta be carefull with that homade shit, u can get hepatitus like that
> *



SHOW UR FACE FOOLIE-O


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 10:51 AM~16498275
> *I dont use that homade shit on me....dont make me start talking about your pastry bag titties again...***** could frost a birthday cake with them titties u done got!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> just pay to have it done, gotta be carefull with that homade shit, u can get hepatitus like that
> *


I HEARD OF PRISONERS INFECTING EACH OTHER WITH HIV BACK IN THE 80's


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:52 AM~16498279
> *SHOW UR FACE FOOLIE-O
> *


  

show urs outta towner


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:54 AM~16498290
> *
> 
> show urs outta towner
> *



IT IS SHOWING FOO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: cripn8ez


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:54 AM~16498289
> *I HEARD OF PRISONERS INFECTING EACH OTHER WITH HIV BACK IN THE 80's
> *


 thats tru...any disease that can be transmitted by sharing needles.

Allways make sure your needles are sterile and your artist opens them out of their blister packs IN FRONT OF YOU.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:56 AM~16498305
> *thats tru...any disease that can be transmitted by sharing needles.
> 
> Allways make sure your needles are sterile and your artist opens them out of their blister packs IN FRONT OF YOU.
> *




CUZ U KNOW IT ALL IM GLAD UR MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:56 AM~16498304
> *IT IS SHOWING FOO
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: cripn8ez
> *


I dont show mine like that anymore cuz I always use to get all kinds of pm's from people who would see me log'd on...asking me all kinds of shit.

i dont like to be bothered. 

i know i'm resourceful but damn :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:58 AM~16498324
> *I dont show mine like that anymore cuz I always use to get all kinds of pm's from people who would see me log'd on...asking me all kinds of shit.
> 
> i dont like to be bothered.
> 
> i know i'm resourceful but damn :uh:
> *


THEY WANNA BUY UR BOOK?????? LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:57 AM~16498310
> *CUZ U KNOW IT ALL IM GLAD UR MY HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:59 AM~16498332
> *THEY WANNA BUY UR BOOK?????? LOL
> *


 yup, more than they wanna buy your 4 door!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 10:56 AM~16498305
> *thats tru...any disease that can be transmitted by sharing needles.
> 
> Allways make sure your needles are sterile and your artist opens them out of their blister packs IN FRONT OF YOU.
> *


ONE OF MY ARTISTS MAKES HIS CUSTOMERS SIGN A DECLARATION, ACKNOWLEDGING THAT HE USED A FRESH NEEDLE OUT THE PACK. HE KNOWS HOW TO COVER HIS ASS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 12:00 PM~16498340
> *yup, more than they wanna buy your 4 door!
> *



HAHA THATS FUNNY FOO I GOT ALOT OF OFFERS I JUT DONT WANT WHAT THEY HAVE OR OFFERED I KNOW THIS BITCH IS CLEAN AS FAR AS THE BOX HAHA IT WILL SIT TILL I GET MORE LOOT BUT IM STRIP N IT AND PUTIN EVERYTHING ON THE CADI  WAIT A MINUTE HUM WHERE IS UR CAR????? LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:02 AM~16498366
> *HAHA THATS FUNNY FOO I GOT ALOT OF OFFERS I JUT DONT WANT WHAT THEY HAVE OR OFFERED I KNOW THIS BITCH IS CLEAN AS FAR AS THE BOX HAHA IT WILL SIT TILL I GET MORE LOOT BUT IM STRIP N IT AND PUTIN EVERYTHING ON THE CADI  WAIT A MINUTE HUM WHERE IS UR CAR????? LOL
> *


YOU 'DRAULICKING THE 4 DOOR?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16498393
> *YOU 'DRAULICKING THE 4 DOOR?
> *



GONNA CUT IT YES SUR :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16498363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF MY ARTISTS MAKES HIS CUSTOMERS SIGN A DECLARATION, ACKNOWLEDGING THAT HE USED A FRESH NEEDLE OUT THE PACK.  HE KNOWS HOW TO COVER HIS ASS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, lots of artist do that. I would too.
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 AM~16498366
> *HAHA THATS FUNNY FOO I GOT ALOT OF OFFERS I JUT DONT WANT WHAT THEY HAVE OR OFFERED I KNOW THIS BITCH IS CLEAN AS FAR AS THE BOX HAHA IT WILL SIT TILL I GET MORE LOOT BUT IM STRIP N IT AND PUTIN EVERYTHING ON THE CADI  WAIT A MINUTE HUM WHERE IS UR CAR????? LOL
> *


fool, u dont know wut u wanna do with ur cars...imma name u "flip flop"!

my car is right here get'n it's motor ready. I got pics too.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 12:06 PM~16498410
> *yeah, lots of artist do that. I would too.
> fool, u dont know wut u wanna do with ur cars...imma name u "flip flop"!
> 
> my car is right here get'n it's motor ready. I got pics too.
> *



POST PICS FOO...... I NO U AINT GOT PIX


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:07 AM~16498417
> *POST PICS FOO...... I NO U AINT GOT PIX
> *


Soon, when it's ready. You know I don't fake shit when it comes to this.


----------



## 187PURE

I'M STILL WAITING ON MY BOY TO TIGHTEN MY MOTOR UP ON THE COUPE. I GOT A 7 HR DRIVE TO ROCHESTER, NY FOR A 44 INSTALL. HOPE THAT STINKY ASS 4100 MAKES IT. THE 305 IS GETTING REVAMPED


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:09 AM~16498441
> *I'M STILL WAITING ON MY BOY TO TIGHTEN MY MOTOR UP ON THE COUPE.  I GOT A 7 HR DRIVE TO ROCHESTER, NY FOR A 44 INSTALL.  HOPE THAT STINKY ASS 4100 MAKES IT.  THE 305 IS GETTING REVAMPED
> *


 305 is a good engine.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 12:09 PM~16498440
> *Soon, when it's ready. You know I don't fake shit when it comes to this.
> *



OK VATO :biggrin: 



IM OUT HOMIES GOTTA BRING THESE BATTS TO SOUTH CAK FOR THE LINCOLN SHOULD B HOPPIN SAT  I KNOW I AINT SELLIN THAT CAR FOO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 12:11 PM~16498449
> *305 is a good engine.
> *


ITS HARD AS FUCC TO FIND SHIT FOR MY 302 CUZ THEY MAKE LIKE 4 MODELS FOR THAT BLOCC MINES IS OUT OF A 96 F150????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:12 AM~16498465
> *ITS HARD AS FUCC TO FIND SHIT FOR MY 302 CUZ THEY MAKE LIKE 4 MODELS FOR THAT BLOCC MINES IS OUT OF A 96 F150????????
> *


 No it's not. Like what do u need?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 12:14 PM~16498481
> *No it's not. Like what do u need?
> *



CHROME ALT,WATER PUMP,COIL PAC, PULLIES AND BRAKETS HOLE FRONT ENG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:11 AM~16498449
> *305 is a good engine.
> *


YEAH I'M REALLY ECSTATIC ABOUT DRESSING IT UP TOO. WITH THE MOTOR OUT, I CAN TAKE MY TIME AND CHROME AND PAINT IT. THE VALVE SEALS WILL BE DONE FIRST. SHIT SMOKING LIKE A CHIMNEY OUT THE TAIL PIPE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:15 AM~16498494
> *CHROME ALT,WATER PUMP,COIL PAC, PULLIES AND BRAKETS HOLE FRONT ENG
> *


I'MA CHROME AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE ON THAT 305. I ALWAYS WANTED A CHROME BRAKE BOOSTER TOO. I AINT CHROMING OUT THE WHEEL WELLS THOUGH.. NO NEED FOR ALL THAT CHROME. I AINT PUTTING NO MIRRORS IN THE HOOD EIHTER; THAT'S FOR SHOW. BE DONE HOPPED ONE DOWN IN THE FAN SHROUD


----------



## greendala

:sprint:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:59 AM~16498332
> *THEY WANNA BUY UR BOOK?????? LOL
> *


i want 1 signed to :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## illstorm




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Spent the day in the trunk of the roadmaster! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 10:17 AM~16497726
> *:cheesy:
> Whit some mess like that in the back window how you gona get anything but hood rats that wana ride.
> *


so wen you get into rollerz only you aint going to throw a plaque in your window??????


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 3 2010, 01:47 AM~16496502-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> Personally that's some tacky shit! For a ride.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2010, 09:17 AM~16497726
> *:cheesy:
> Whit some mess like that in the back window how you gona get anything but hood rats that wana ride.
> *


Somebody take homie to school on what kinda rida that plaque in :uh: ......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HE JUST AINT KNOWING FOOL, SUP HOMEBOYYYYYYYYY HOWS THAT LAC COMMING ALONG????


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 01:02 AM~16507288
> *HE JUST AINT KNOWING FOOL, SUP HOMEBOYYYYYYYYY HOWS THAT LAC COMMING ALONG????
> *


Got some different things going on.... be looking out homie.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

O YEA, SO YOU SCRAPPED THE CADDY FOR??????????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 01:22 AM~16507477
> *O YEA, SO YOU SCRAPPED THE CADDY FOR??????????????????? :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 4 2010, 12:48 AM~16507162
> *Somebody take homie to school on what kinda rida that plaque in :uh: ......
> *


DIFFICULT FOR THE AVERAGE CIVILIAN.. IT HAS TO BE IN YOUR DNA TO BE AN UNCUT RIDER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 3 2010, 09:35 PM~16506123-->
> 
> 
> 
> so wen you get into rollerz only you aint going to throw a plaque in your window??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya. But the wording is not duerigitory towards weman. And how I'm gona do charity work kids shows and my church events with somthing like that in back window?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 06:27 AM~16508811
> *DIFFICULT FOR THE AVERAGE CIVILIAN.. IT HAS TO BE IN YOUR DNA TO BE AN UNCUT RIDER
> *


Shut up ! I been building rides for a minute. Not so called lows but I been under a hood ! Payed for school turning wrenches and my home. Always had a slammed ride. Just never so call done by some you'll made up rules. And I still won't!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2010, 09:00 AM~16508938
> *Shut up ! I been building rides for a minute. Not so called lows but I been under a hood ! Payed for school turning wrenches and my home. Always had a slammed ride. Just never so call done by some you'll made up rules.  And I still won't!
> *


AY THAT'S COOL.. AND YOU RIGHT, EVERTHING AINT FOR EVERYBODY. THAT'S THAT MAN'S/MEN PERSONAL FEELING; "NEVA EVA TRUST A BITCH".. SHIT I CAN RELATE. AND AS FAR AS RULES ARE CONCERNED, SOMEBODY HAS TO MAKE THEM UP TO KEEP MUTHAFUCKAS IN LINE


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD AM PEPS


----------



## 187PURE

:tears:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 08:01 AM~16509181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


IS THAT YOURS, CAUSE IT LOOKS GOOD TO ME JUST NEEDS A LITTLE LOVE.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2010, 10:00 AM~16508938
> *Ya. But the wording is not duerigitory towards weman. And how I'm gona do charity work kids shows and my church events with somthing like that in back window?!
> *


your intirior was duerigitory towards cars so whats the difference lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 07:10 AM~16508979
> *AY THAT'S COOL.. AND YOU RIGHT, EVERTHING AINT FOR EVERYBODY.  THAT'S THAT MAN'S/MEN PERSONAL FEELING; "NEVA EVA TRUST A BITCH".. SHIT I CAN RELATE.  AND AS FAR AS RULES ARE CONCERNED, SOMEBODY HAS TO MAKE THEM UP TO KEEP MUTHAFUCKAS IN LINE
> *


 :biggrin: 

Hope fully ill roll out garge in spring. First time doing shit my self. Still looking for a moon or rag top. Gota let me curls flow in the wind up and down 95. Set it up to chip! Just roll up on a ***** and kapow! ! One lick of the switch box.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 09:51 AM~16510038
> *your intirior was duerigitory towards cars so whats the difference lol :biggrin:
> *


Was not doing lowrider. Its a truck / mini thing.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2010, 01:12 PM~16510245
> *Was not doing lowrider. Its a truck / mini thing.
> *


fool you know i was fucking with ya lol i got a 44 inch you can buy from me :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2010, 12:09 PM~16510208
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Hope fully ill roll out garge in spring. First time doing shit my self. Still looking for a moon or rag top. Gota let me curls flow in the wind up and down 95. Set it up to chip! Just roll up on a ***** and kapow! ! One lick of the switch box.
> *


MAN I THINK YOU BE TALKING JUST TO HEAR YOURSELF TALK.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 12:33 PM~16510480
> *fool you know i was fucking with ya lol i got a 44 inch you can buy from me :biggrin:
> *


THAT ***** SCARED OF A 44.. GIVE HIM A 32


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 4 2010, 10:33 AM~16510480-->
> 
> 
> 
> fool you know i was fucking with ya lol i got a 44 inch you can buy from me :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me see if that's Gona fit. Got to fit between windsheild and half top.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 12:17 PM~16511364
> *MAN I THINK YOU BE TALKING JUST TO HEAR YOURSELF TALK.
> *


Unlike you I am taking pictures of me in My garage at home putting in work!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16507162
> *Somebody take homie to school on what kinda rida that plaque in :uh: ......
> *
















































*AND IT DRIVES ANYWHERE!!!!!*  :nicoderm:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 07:01 AM~16509181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


CHOP THAT MAWFUCKA UP AND 90 THAT BITCH!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 4 2010, 04:39 PM~16512090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT DRIVES ANYWHERE!!!!!    :nicoderm:
> *


its tru tho u cant trust a bitch!! my big homie just got set up because of a dirty ass bitch set him up and 2 niccas with double barrel shot guns to his head and got robbed :machinegun: :guns: get back is a matherfucker tho


----------



## TONE LOCO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187PURE, TONE LOCO
:wave: whats good d


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 4 2010, 11:22 AM~16509740
> *IS THAT YOURS, CAUSE IT LOOKS GOOD TO ME JUST NEEDS A LITTLE LOVE.
> *


TRUST AND BELEIVE, I'MA DO THE THING TO IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 4 2010, 03:42 PM~16512125
> *CHOP THAT MAWFUCKA UP AND 90 THAT BITCH!!!
> *


YEAH, THAT'S WHAT I'MA DO. JUST WAITIN ON HOMIE TO GET IT RUNNING SO I CAN MOVE IT AROUND AND GET SHIT CRACKIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 4 2010, 04:06 PM~16512353
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187PURE, TONE LOCO
> :wave: whats good d
> *


NUTHIN TONE.. JUST WAITIN ON THIS BLIZZARD


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:10 PM~16512392
> *NUTHIN TONE.. JUST WAITIN ON THIS BLIZZARD
> *


im so ready for spring


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 4 2010, 04:16 PM~16512450
> *im so ready for spring
> *


MAN WHO YOU TELLING


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 02:45 PM~16512708
> *MAN WHO YOU TELLING
> *


they just said on the news 12-18 inches but the storm can take another path 20-26 inches hno:


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 09:15 AM~16498494
> *CHROME ALT,WATER PUMP,COIL PAC, PULLIES AND BRAKETS HOLE FRONT ENG
> *


TRY SUMMITT .COM I STAY A THERE PLACE HERE IN GA ,THEY GOT IT ALL.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 4 2010, 01:39 PM~16512090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT DRIVES ANYWHERE!!!!!    :nicoderm:
> *


IS THIS THE CAR THAT USE TO SWANG / HOP ON THE OLD CALI- SWANGIN / TRUUCHA DVDS ,IF I AINT MISTAKEN THE OWNER WAS ON 1 OF THE DVDS I GOT FROM TRUUCHA TELLING HIM HE HAD THE CAR REDONE ,IF IT IS THE SAME CAR IT USE TOO HANDLE ITS BUSSINESS ON THE STREETS FROM WHAT I SAW ON THE DVDS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 4 2010, 03:39 PM~16512090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND IT DRIVES ANYWHERE!!!!!    :nicoderm:
> *


*THANK YOU! I KNEW SOMEBODY WOULD COME THRU WIT PICTURES OF BIG SKEET 6TREY...... THAT THANG IS RETARDED!! I WAS JUST WATCHING ONE OF MY CALI SWANGIN DVD'S WHEN HIM AND HOMEBOY FROM STYLISTICS THAT HAD THAT 62 WAS GOING AT IT...*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 4 2010, 09:17 PM~16515313
> *IS THIS THE CAR THAT USE TO SWANG / HOP ON THE OLD CALI- SWANGIN / TRUUCHA DVDS ,IF I AINT MISTAKEN THE OWNER WAS ON 1 OF THE DVDS I GOT FROM TRUUCHA TELLING HIM HE HAD THE CAR REDONE ,IF IT IS THE SAME CAR IT USE TOO HANDLE ITS BUSSINESS ON THE STREETS FROM WHAT I SAW ON THE DVDS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Yep, that's the same one...*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 5 2010, 12:31 AM~16516892
> *Yep, that's the same one...
> *


i remember wen he had the frame in the yard :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi wouldint know what to do with sumthin' of that calibur


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

How'd u guys like the new Imperials LA '64 on the current LRM cover?

The car is flawless...everything is perfect.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

tipity to the top my brothaz , and u too snow :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 11:33 PM~16516922
> *i remember wen he had the frame in the yard :cheesy:
> *


I THINK HE WRAPPED THAT SUMBITCH IN HIS BACKYARD.. KJ WAS FILMING AND SKEET HURRYED UP AND COVERED IT WITH A TARP.. MEMORABLE TIMES MAN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 4 2010, 11:31 PM~16516892
> *Yep, that's the same one...
> *


CAR SWANG AND EVERYTHANG.. BUT I NEVER SEEN BIG HOMIE HIT HIS OWN SWITCH THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

FOR FUNDI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 03:34 AM~16519445
> *Fundi wouldint know what to do with sumthin' of that calibur
> *


 :uh: Why don't you shut up and build something. Like ten years on this sight and you got paint and that's it.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 5 2010, 08:44 AM~16520530
> *:uh:  Why don't you shut up and build something. Like ten years on this sight and you got paint and that's it.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 5 2010, 10:44 AM~16520530
> *:uh:  Why don't you shut up and build something. Like ten years on this sight and you got paint and that's it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

you gonna let 'em get away with that gum flappin', CF!? :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 05:36 AM~16519448
> *How'd u guys like the new Imperials LA '64 on the current LRM cover?
> 
> The car is flawless...everything is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Naw, haven't seen this one yet Shaw, but Im'a pic it up this weekend...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16521826
> *Naw, haven't seen this one yet Shaw, but Im'a pic it up this weekend...
> *


LET ME KNOW HOW IT IS.. OTHERWISE I'MA BUY A 40


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

sup fellas!






:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Joe


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

watching the rain! lol!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 02:36 AM~16519448
> *How'd u guys like the new Imperials LA '64 on the current LRM cover?
> 
> The car is flawless...everything is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Received issue in the mail yesterday. Cover car is beautiful, but the issue itself is flawed. The first 48 pages are filled with nonsense. The only exception(s) to the first 48 pages is the interview with John Kennedy and the article on New Life Car Club. The other stuff is pointless. I wish LRM would grow-up and be more of an automotive magazine.


----------



## 187PURE

I SURE CAN'T WAIT TIL THE COUPE IS DONE, SO I CAN PLAY WIT THESE BITCHES TIDDIES IN THE RIDE


----------



## 187PURE

dope shizzz  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs0-3D1KTZ8&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

WHERE THAT FOOL DEESTA AT? I THINK THAT FOOL GOT A RECORD OUT.. SANTA ANTA 'G'


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2010, 01:22 PM~16523583
> *WHERE THAT FOOL DEESTA AT?  I THINK THAT FOOL GOT A RECORD OUT.. SANTA ANTA 'G'
> *


He recorded that CD about 9 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:20 PM~16417386
> *PITTBULL166, WHERE YOU AT HOMIE??
> 
> AYE D-BO!!!!
> 
> EAZY, I'M COMING TO SAINT LOU THIS SUMMER.. ROLLING STOCKS ALL THE WAY THERE.. CHINAS WILL BE IN THE BACK SEAT :biggrin:
> *


I'm bacc homie, I spent some time bacc in the mother land. West Side Compton..lol .. 

Cool to see this thread bacc  . got a new project I will be sharing shortly


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Feb 4 2010, 07:17 PM~16515313
> *IS THIS THE CAR THAT USE TO SWANG / HOP ON THE OLD CALI- SWANGIN / TRUUCHA DVDS ,IF I AINT MISTAKEN THE OWNER WAS ON 1 OF THE DVDS I GOT FROM TRUUCHA TELLING HIM HE HAD THE CAR REDONE ,IF IT IS THE SAME CAR IT USE TOO HANDLE ITS BUSSINESS ON THE STREETS FROM WHAT I SAW ON THE DVDS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Same car that lost its KOS tittle to the homie V.Max :0 THRUUCHA,Cali Swangn,Young Hogg ect....  

I would retire my hopper and make it a SUPER CLEAN STREET SHOW CAR if Max beat me too :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 5 2010, 01:34 PM~16523686
> *Same car that lost its KOS tittle to the homie V.Max  :0 THRUUCHA,Cali Swangn,Young Hogg ect....
> 
> I would retire my hopper and make it a SUPER CLEAN STREET SHOW CAR if Max beat me too :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 5 2010, 02:11 PM~16521757
> *you gonna let 'em get away with that gum flappin', CF!?  :cheesy:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 03:10 PM~16523985
> *hno:
> *


CF's gettin' soft on us these days - Couple of years back dude would have busted caps right through the pc monitor! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 5 2010, 06:11 PM~16523992
> *CF's gettin' soft on us these days - Couple of years back dude would have busted caps right through the pc monitor!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:28 PM~16523641
> *He recorded that CD about 7 years ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AINY KNOW THAT FOOL HAD A CD OUT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 5 2010, 08:44 AM~16520530
> *:uh:  Why don't you shut up and build something. Like ten years on this sight and you got paint and that's it.
> *


Go frost a cake...*pastry bag tits!!!!!!!!!
*

I got way more than that, I'm actually almost done besides that paint you talk about alone would buy have the livestock on your farm!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16523992
> *CF's gettin' soft on us these days - Couple of years back dude would have busted caps right through the pc monitor!  :wow:
> *


Did u use those filters I gave you?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16524409
> *Go frost a cake
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 5 2010, 12:33 PM~16522536
> *Received issue in the mail yesterday. Cover car is beautiful, but the issue itself is flawed. The first 48 pages are filled with nonsense. The only exception(s) to the first 48 pages is the interview with John Kennedy and the article on New Life Car Club. The other stuff is pointless. I wish LRM would grow-up and be more of an automotive magazine.
> *


 Did u send that email? 

I havent bought it, I'm waiting on my subscription to start coming in the mail. 

Give me an example of what your talking about?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOWRIDER MAG SUX :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2010, 02:25 PM~16521905
> *LET ME KNOW HOW IT IS.. OTHERWISE I'MA BUY A 40
> *











SOME 1 SAY 40 :0


----------



## Skim

***** said he got pastry bag tits


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 5 2010, 03:28 PM~16523641
> *He recorded that CD about 9 years ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it on youtube


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16524645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME 1 SAY 40 :0
> *


***** GETTIN PERVED.. BUT DAMN HOMEBOY, THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE A BABY'S BOTTLE.. BIG MEAT HOOK HANDS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16524818
> *Is it on youtube
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGYiUjEFsBQ


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16524645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME 1 SAY 40 :0
> *



daaam foo was u sharing any of that drank lol???????


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS KINDA LIKE THE COLOR I WAS GOING FOR ON MY COUPE, BUT WITH A TOUCH OF BABY BLUE


----------



## littlerascle59

Me in my raggedy ass Chevy Thang.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 5 2010, 09:36 PM~16526453
> *Me in my raggedy ass Chevy Thang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK IT. IT'S YOURS


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 5 2010, 08:52 PM~16526655
> *FUCK IT. IT'S YOURS
> *


Yeah, it'll get the t.l.c. it deserves. I had to buy myself a house first(accomplished) before I started putting lot of money into a build. I got the car around April '07.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 5 2010, 10:05 PM~16526134
> *daaam foo was u sharing any of that drank lol???????
> *


nah it was tha c day so i said fuck it lol


----------



## BRAVO

whadupdoe fellas

box coupe'n it, think i will be cutting real soon


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS GUD TO HEAR I THOUGHT U WAS DOING THAT THE FIRST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2010, 06:27 PM~16524645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME 1 SAY 40 :0
> *


That boy, 64...looking like Suga Free! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 11:01 AM~16509181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


REMINDS ME OF MY 81, THE BITCH GOT STOLEN THO  THE CRAZZY THING WAS IT WASENT EVEN RUNNING  AND THEY STILL GOT THE CAR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 AM~16527825
> *That boy, 64...looking like Suga Free! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: YOU A STR8 FOOL :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp42TjEysyI


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 04:09 PM~16524436
> *Did u use those filters I gave you?
> *


hell nah, i traded them shits for 20lbs of carne asada! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 AM~16527825
> *That boy, 64...looking like Suga Free! :biggrin:
> *


here my all time fav suga free, the hair look like mine lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx0G3cVg6fU


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 5 2010, 10:36 PM~16526453
> *Me in my raggedy ass Chevy Thang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit its a good start bro


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 5 2010, 11:58 PM~16527322
> *whadupdoe fellas
> 
> box coupe'n it, think i will be cutting real soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice car bro dont u have big wheels on that ive seen it sum where?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 AM~16527825
> *That boy, 64...looking like Suga Free! :biggrin:
> *



oh snap its the supa star i wont tell but i saw u sum where lol??????


whats good my loc?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 6 2010, 01:07 AM~16528072
> *hell nah, i traded them shits for 20lbs of carne asada!  :cheesy:
> *



cuzz u didnt save me none????????? :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 5 2010, 10:22 PM~16528233
> *cuzz u didnt save me none????????? :angry:
> *


you know i got you covered.

i like to eat, but damn if i can power down 20 freakin' pounds! 

my name aint CF. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 10:01 AM~16509181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


GETT IT CRAC'N D!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 03:33 AM~16529680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see they got it bacc from vagas  . that bitch is clean


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 5 2010, 09:57 PM~16526715
> *Yeah, it'll get the t.l.c. it deserves. I had to buy myself a house first(accomplished) before I started putting lot of money into a build. I got the car around April '07.
> *


SMART MAN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 01:36 AM~16528890
> *GETT IT CRAC'N D!!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS!!!!!
> *


TRYING DOGG BONE.. THE SNOW PUSHED SHIT BEHIND YET AGAIN


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 4 2010, 09:01 AM~16509181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:
> *


YO...............FINNALLY A PEEK :cheesy: YOU STARTING OUT LIKE I DID  LOT OF WORK BABY BOY


----------



## Skim

My 64 almost done. black stayfast top getting done monday. cars getting cut in about 2 weeks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 5 2010, 10:43 PM~16527825
> *That boy, 64...looking like Suga Free! :biggrin:
> *


LOL, WHY U BUUUSHITTIN! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 6 2010, 10:01 AM~16530488
> *YO...............FINNALLY A PEEK :cheesy: YOU STARTING OUT LIKE I DID  LOT OF WORK BABY BOY
> *


NAW NOT REALLY HOMIE.. BUILDING CARS IS CHILD'S PLAY TO ME. JUST GOTTA HAVE THE CASH AND CONNECTS


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2010, 12:29 PM~16531616
> *NAW NOT REALLY HOMIE.. BUILDING CARS IS CHILD'S PLAY TO ME.  JUST GOTTA HAVE THE CASH AND CONNECTS
> *


OKAY PLAYER YOU ACT LIKE I DONT KNOW,  YOU GONNA HAVE TO TOP THE 4 DOOR SO YOU COMING BACK BETTER, THAT MEANS HARD WORK....I KNOW YOU CAN HANDLE IT, JUST MAKE SURE I GET IN ON IT LET ME DO SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 11:19 AM~16531174
> *My 64 almost done. black stayfast top getting done monday. cars getting cut in about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16524456
> *Did u send that email?
> 
> I havent bought it, I'm waiting on my subscription to start coming in the mail.
> 
> Give me an example of what your talking about?
> *


What's up, Angel. No, I haven't sent that email. I need to revise it. After reading this months issue of LRM, I need to hurry, finish it, and send it.

An example is the article on Latino youths treatment in the justice system. Then there's the music article/feature. And Joe Ray's editorial this month wasn't needed. Read the magazine for yourself and you'll see what I speak of. The first 48 pages are pointless garbage. Those pages could have been better used for feature vehicles or tech articles.


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 6 2010, 11:33 AM~16532046
> *What's up, Angel. No, I haven't sent that email. I need to revise it. After reading this months issue of LRM, I need to hurry, finish it, and send it.
> 
> An example is the article on Latino youths treatment in the justice system. Then there's the music article/feature. And Joe Ray's editorial this month wasn't needed. Read the magazine for yourself and you'll see what I speak of. The first 48 pages are pointless garbage. Those pages could have been better used for feature vehicles or tech articles.
> *


...does anyone still read the magazine?? :dunno: since layitlow, it doesnt seem relevant.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 01:26 PM~16531221
> *LOL, WHY U BUUUSHITTIN! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 6 2010, 12:33 PM~16532046
> *What's up, Angel. No, I haven't sent that email. I need to revise it. After reading this months issue of LRM, I need to hurry, finish it, and send it.
> 
> An example is the article on Latino youths treatment in the justice system. Then there's the music article/feature. And Joe Ray's editorial this month wasn't needed. Read the magazine for yourself and you'll see what I speak of. The first 48 pages are pointless garbage. Those pages could have been better used for feature vehicles or tech articles.
> *


 LOL

Man, fuck that shit. 48 pages that have could of gone to something lowrider related. :uh: 

I might make a topic about this just on GP.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 6 2010, 11:54 AM~16532181
> *...does anyone still read the magazine?? :dunno: since layitlow, it doesnt seem relevant.
> *


Yeah, I still read it. Recently renewed my subscription. 

You're somewhat right about LRM's relevance considering that we're in the computer age and many frequent LIL. In my opinion, LRM needs to catch-up/grow-up and look at what other automotive publications have done. Many things in LRM aren't lowrider related. If one were to thumb through Hot Rod magazine you'll see from the cover to the end of the magazine, hot rod related things. One doesn't get that with LRM. Is the 'Raza Report' really necessary? Or is the music features necessary?


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 6 2010, 07:19 AM~16528209
> *nice car bro dont u have big wheels on that ive seen it sum where?
> *


tnx guy. Yea i put 20in K.O.s just while i pushed it a bit last summer. If it aint sold by this upcoming riding season, it get jumps and color matched 13's (like i intended to due in the first place while building it


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 11:19 AM~16531174
> *My 64 almost done. black stayfast top getting done monday. cars getting cut in about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you're always working on something.


----------



## Skim

I think if they did away with the raza report, their long time latino readers would accuse them of selling out so I don't ever see that happening. Latinos don't have many outlets on the culture within mainstream media so the magazine is another way to share this with other cultures.
As for the music, I think music and cars relate, it doesn't bother me being non latino to see articles like the Raza Report. I read it from time to time but I mainly read about the car features. I still look forward to it in the mail. I love the magazine, I just wish there were more car and features on cruising like they used to do.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 03:48 PM~16532929
> *I think if they did away with the raza report, their long time latino readers would accuse them of selling out so I don't ever see that happening. Latinos don't have many outlets on the culture within mainstream media so the magazine is another way to share this with other cultures.
> As for the music, I think music and cars relate, it doesn't bother me being non latino to see articles like the Raza Report. I read it from time to time but I mainly read about the car features. I still look forward to it in the mail. I love the magazine, I just wish there were more car and features on cruising like they used to do.
> *


:werd:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> My 64 almost done. black stayfast top getting done monday. cars getting cut in about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSWEETTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 6 2010, 02:19 PM~16531918
> *OKAY PLAYER YOU ACT LIKE I DONT KNOW,  YOU GONNA HAVE TO TOP THE 4  DOOR SO YOU COMING BACK BETTER, THAT MEANS HARD WORK....I KNOW YOU CAN HANDLE IT, JUST MAKE SURE I GET IN ON IT LET ME DO SOMETHING  :biggrin:
> *


OH NAW, I KNOW YOU KNOW.. YOU GOT A LOT OF STUFF ON YOUR PLATE.. AND YOU DOING ALL THESE PROJECTS SIMULTANEOUS.. I'MA START CALLING YOU THE BAKER MAN CAUSE YOU GOT BREAD! BUT YEAH, I COULD USE ALL THE HELP I CAN GET.. HOW BOUT CHROMING MY WHOLE MOTOR FOR ME :tongue:


----------



## Skim

> My 64 almost done. black stayfast top getting done monday. cars getting cut in about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSWEETTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> and you know the full chrome undercarriage is just chillin waiting to go on after its cut
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

yo skim that 64 coming out good bro keep up the good work loco......


187 i luv that avi pic.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 10:19 AM~16531174
> *My 64 almost done. black stayfast top getting done monday. cars getting cut in about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Skim




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 6 2010, 10:39 PM~16535903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 6 2010, 02:19 PM~16531918
> * JUST MAKE SURE I GET IN ON IT LET ME DO SOMETHING  :biggrin:
> *


LEF I'M LOOKING FOR A GOOD PAINTER.. I THINK ERIC OUT THE GAME, AND MR. ROB TOO SLOW WIT HIS OLD ASS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 6 2010, 11:11 PM~16535627
> *187 i luv that avi pic.......
> *


WANNA HIT IT? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

IS THAT DERRICK AT 1:18 :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgCALAGNKJY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Sunshine! Finally! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16534960
> *OH NAW, I KNOW YOU KNOW.. YOU GOT A LOT OF STUFF ON YOUR PLATE.. AND YOU DOING ALL THESE PROJECTS SIMULTANEOUS.. I'MA START CALLING YOU THE BAKER MAN CAUSE YOU GOT BREAD!  BUT YEAH, I COULD USE ALL THE HELP I CAN GET.. HOW BOUT CHROMING MY WHOLE MOTOR FOR ME :tongue:
> *


YOU GET THE PARTS ON HOW YOU WANT IT TO LOOK, AND OF COURSE I PUT IT TOGETHER, ITS ONE THING TO LOOK GOOD , CLEAN, BLING, BLING, BUT I MAKE SURE IT RUN GOOD TO, AND NO LEAKS, I PUT THAT MOTOR TOGETHER YOU SEEN MY WORK UNDER MY HOODS.... :wow:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2010, 06:19 AM~16538135
> *LEF I'M LOOKING FOR A GOOD PAINTER.. I THINK ERIC OUT THE GAME, AND MR. ROB TOO SLOW WIT HIS OLD ASS
> *


GOT A MAACO GUY THAT PAINTED MY BUDDY HOT ROD............

















ALSO YOU KNOW WEEZ TOO, JUST TALK TO HIM BABY BOY........


----------



## BIG DIRTY

LOOKING GOOD SKIM, KEEP UP THE WORK HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## low 63 cadillac

g


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Feb 7 2010, 12:11 PM~16538955
> *GOT A MAACO GUY THAT PAINTED MY BUDDY HOT ROD............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO YOU KNOW WEEZ TOO, JUST TALK TO HIM BABY BOY........
> *


YEAH MAN, CLEAN.. I'MA HOLLAR WHEN BLACK GET ME RUNNING


----------



## illstorm

Are 2 clubs in LA called the Stylistics?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 7 2010, 02:18 PM~16539887
> *Are 2 clubs in LA called the Stylistics?
> *


I DO NOT THINK SO, CAUSE I AM SURE THE ORIGINAL WOUD HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT IT


----------



## BRAVO

I just found an old King T vinyl cover in a car trunk at the shop. With a nice 90-92 fleetwood. gonna hang it in the garage, nice find


----------



## illstorm

> *Crenshaw's Finest  Oct 26 2006, 01:00 AM
> 
> Im confused as to which Stylistics this is. Can you post up the plaque please?
> Is it this one?...they have been around for years also. Thanks and congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *QUOTE(SUNNYD @ Oct 25 2006, 10:09 PM)
> ^^^^^ true the stylistics with the triangle plaque above has been around for many years too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1DOWNMEMBER Oct 26 2006, 01:57 AM
> true homie they have been, and we aint trying to diss anyone, but we are simply reffering to the stylistics that were established in 1987 with chapters in japan colorado ohio baltimore and arizona and not to foget a few of our cars featured in LRM . for example black cherry (1992) touch of gold (1992) 59 palomo (1994) big g (2004) nutural high lowrider of the month(2005) and our latest front cover class of 94 october issue 2006.*



I thought there were 2 Stylistics car clubs in LA! I remember that gold plated ragtop tres cube had in Boyz in tha Hood was from Stylistics. 
Stylistics CC























































Both clubs coming hard in the paint


----------



## illstorm

> *BRAVO  Today, 04:02 PM
> I just found an old King T vinyl cover in a car trunk at the shop. With a nice 90-92 fleetwood. gonna hang it in the garage, nice find*













That ill shit. That southern California Fo real shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yeas there 2 stylistics out there, 1 a black club 1s the other, u can tell the difference in to :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 7 2010, 01:18 PM~16539887
> *Are 2 clubs in LA called the Stylistics?
> *


theres 2. the one with the triangular plaque is LA 1 chapter only. Mostly based out of south central LA. Both clubs got some sick ass cars too.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 7 2010, 11:43 AM~16539176
> *LOOKING GOOD SKIM, KEEP UP THE WORK HOMIE
> *


thanks big homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I heard Scotty had a box at the super bowl. :0


----------



## Eazy

*Santana Banana....*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

LIL WESTSIDE C.C CRUZIN YESTERDAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP CUZZIN SNOW WESTSIDE STAY CRUISING HUH,THATS WEST UP


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2010, 07:48 AM~16547161
> *SUP CUZZIN SNOW WESTSIDE STAY CRUISING HUH,THATS WEST UP
> *



U KNOW THIS MAN CHECC OUT THE PIX ON UR TOPIC?


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 7 2010, 11:32 PM~16540822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ill shit. That southern California Fo real shit
> *


that aint the one i found, ill try and get a pic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2010, 08:18 AM~16547223
> *U KNOW THIS MAN CHECC OUT THE PIX ON UR TOPIC?
> *


which topic??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16548946
> *which topic??
> *



westside c.c charlotte/carolinas topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

o so uy topic not mine then lol


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2010, 01:48 PM~16532929
> *I think if they did away with the raza report, their long time latino readers would accuse them of selling out so I don't ever see that happening. Latinos don't have many outlets on the culture within mainstream media so the magazine is another way to share this with other cultures.
> As for the music, I think music and cars relate, it doesn't bother me being non latino to see articles like the Raza Report. I read it from time to time but I mainly read about the car features. I still look forward to it in the mail. I love the magazine, I just wish there were more car and features on cruising like they used to do.
> *


LRM has been around over 30 years. I know they began (and still are) geared toward the Chicano/Latino/Mexican-American. But given how long LRM has been in print and the worldwide acceptance of lowriding, it's time for LRM to be more of an automotive magazine. If one were to thumb through Hot Rod magazine you wouldn't read any articles not related to hot rodding or geared towards a particular race of people. Hot Rodding once had the "bad-boy" image that lowriding still has, but they matured and grew out of it. Look at how accepted hot rodding is as compared to lowriding. LRM can/could learn alot from Hot Rod magazine.

The only way you'll see the features that you wish for, 'Skim', is if LRM would remove all of the non-lowrider related articles and features. People who build/own lowriders listen to all types of music. If only told by LRM, lowriders only listen to oldies, Motown, and hip-hop. We all know this is not the case at all.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i liked the 64 in there but not enuff body shoots of the cars from different angles, i like looking at the cars whole bodylines, they got alote of up close chrome shots but no good body shots i hate that


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice work fellas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2010, 07:26 AM~16547248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good, O.G! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 8 2010, 04:19 PM~16549862
> *Lookin' good, O.G! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX MY ACE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Well decided to kick my self! So been grinding and wiring my trunck. Hopefully ill hit the streets after spring. Clean and classic.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 8 2010, 07:26 AM~16547248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'M REALLY DIGGIN THE 2 DOOR LINC HOMIE.YOU DON'T SEE THESE MUCH AT ALL. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SCOTTY WATS UP WITH YOUR TRAC CAR??


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 8 2010, 11:52 PM~16554221
> *I'M REALLY DIGGIN THE 2 DOOR LINC HOMIE.YOU DON'T SEE THESE MUCH AT ALL. :thumbsup:
> *



thanx homie it gets better :biggrin:  i know thats y i piced it up just need that leafing? :0 maybe a mural on the trunk? :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2010, 08:38 AM~16558823
> *SCOTTY WATS UP WITH YOUR TRAC CAR??
> *


 :0 he owes me a bottle of wine from his vineyard.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 9 2010, 11:59 AM~16558938
> *thanx homie it gets better :biggrin:   i know thats y i piced it up just need that leafing? :0 maybe a mural on the trunk? :wow:
> *


I LOST OL BUDDY NUMBER WHO DID OBESSIONS CC MURALS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 8 2010, 01:19 PM~16549862
> *Lookin' good, O.G! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2010, 03:14 PM~16560793
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!


----------



## cobrakarate

we'll be praying bro 

stay strong.

cobra


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Old School The OG Master Piece


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:19 PM~16562420
> *hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!
> *


prayers will go out bro


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2010, 06:19 PM~16562420
> *hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!
> *



homie loc u know i got u n my prays bro hit me if u need to  give her my luv


----------



## 187PURE

R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10









*My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton. Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age. Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's. Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart. He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him. He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners. He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'. I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point. He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose. I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib. Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side. Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive 

Peace out to my Pops* :angel:


----------



## Fathertime

> 1DOWNMEMBER Oct 26 2006, 01:57 AM
> true homie they have been, and we aint trying to diss anyone, but we are simply reffering to the stylistics that were established in 1987 with chapters in japan colorado ohio baltimore and arizona and not to foget a few of our cars featured in LRM . for example black cherry (1992) touch of gold (1992) 59 palomo (1994) big g (2004) nutural high lowrider of the month(2005) and our latest front cover class of 94 october issue 2006.


I thought there were 2 Stylistics car clubs in LA! I remember that gold plated ragtop tres cube had in Boyz in tha Hood was from Stylistics. 
Stylistics CC























































Both clubs coming hard in the paint 
[/quote]
Brief history Big Rat of Compton started The Stylistics in the 70's during the Church's chicken days.
Do-Low and Sherman left the Individuals and went to Big Rat in "91" and got his blessings to start L.A.Chapter and from them Sacramento Chapter started
I've been a member almost 2 years. If I'm ridin and saw a Rider stuck in the lanes or on the FREEWAY,I'm NOT GOING TO PASS HIM UP BECAUSE MY PLAQUE GRAPHICS are different.:nono: We're both ridin,I'm going to see if he's okay,especially because that plaque reads STYLISTICS........Keep it Low Keep it Pushin :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> *



R.I.P TO UR POPS LOCO WE GOT UR BACC CUZZO.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 9 2010, 08:54 PM~16564690
> *R.I.P  TO UR POPS LOCO WE GOT UR BACC CUZZO.
> *


THANK YOU MY LOC


----------



## 187PURE

> I thought there were 2 Stylistics car clubs in LA! I remember that gold plated ragtop tres cube had in Boyz in tha Hood was from Stylistics.
> Stylistics CC
> 
> 
> Both clubs coming hard in the paint


Brief history Big Rat of Compton started The Stylistics in the 70's during the Church's chicken days.
Do-Low and Sherman left the Individuals and went to Big Rat in "91" and got his blessings to start L.A.Chapter and from them Sacramento Chapter started
I've been a member almost 2 years. If I'm ridin and saw a Rider stuck in the lanes or on the FREEWAY,I'm NOT GOING TO PASS HIM UP BECAUSE MY PLAQUE GRAPHICS are different.:nono: We're both ridin,I'm going to see if he's okay,especially because that plaque reads STYLISTICS........Keep it Low Keep it Pushin :x: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

REAL TALK! AS FAR AS ME, ANY RIDER FROM ANY CLUB I SEE BROKE DOWN ON THE FREEWAY I'MA STOP.. I JUST THINK OF ALL THE HOES I HELPED BROKE DOWN THAT AINT GIVE ME NO PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

I DEDICATE THIS SONG TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT HIT THE BRICKS, YOU KNOW TOUCHED DOWN (MY HOMIE UNCLE 'BOOGIE' JUST GOT OUT AFTER DOING 30 YEARS).. SOMETIMES IT'S HARDER FOR THEM WHEN THEY GET OUT AFTER DOING HARD TIME.. CAN'T GET A JOB.. NEED A PLACE TO STAY :werd: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FH2ntJyj5U&feature=related


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 09:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> *


sorry to hear that bra,rip, your pops n my pops might be chillin up there smokin a cigar or sumthin


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2010, 09:26 PM~16565114
> *sorry to hear that bra,rip, your pops n my pops might be chillin up there smokin a cigar or sumthin
> *


NO DOUBT DOGG.. 'PRECIATE IT


----------



## 187PURE

SKIM, CLEAN YOUR INBOX *****!!


----------



## illstorm

My thoughts and prayers go out to Pure 187 and Baby V. True strength often resides in difficult times


----------



## illstorm

Correction :My thoughts and prayers go out to 187 Pure and Baby V. True strength often resides in difficult times


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> *


be strong bro 
we will be praying for you.

peace

cobra


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 9 2010, 09:55 PM~16565587
> *Correction :My thoughts and prayers go out to 187 Pure and Baby V. True strength often resides in difficult times
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD DOGG.. TOMATO/TOMOTO, 187PURE/PURE187.. IT'S ALL THE SAME

THANK YOU MY BROTHER


----------



## illstorm

> *Fathertime  Today, 09:43 PM
> 
> Brief history Big Rat of Compton started The Stylistics in the 70's during the Church's chicken days.
> Do-Low and Sherman left the Individuals and went to Big Rat in "91" and got his blessings to start L.A.Chapter and from them Sacramento Chapter started
> I've been a member almost 2 years. If I'm ridin and saw a Rider stuck in the lanes or on the FREEWAY,I'm NOT GOING TO PASS HIM UP BECAUSE MY PLAQUE GRAPHICS are different. We're both ridin,I'm going to see if he's okay,especially because that plaque reads STYLISTICS........Keep it Low Keep it Pushin*


Not only that real talk. Thats that real walk! Much love to them Stylistics


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Feb 9 2010, 10:06 PM~16565734
> *be strong bro
> we will be praying for you.
> 
> peace
> 
> cobra
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU NEED SOME MORE MUSIC.. I GOT MUSIC FOR DAYS/MONTHS/YEARS.. REVERB TOO IF YOU NEED IT


----------



## Eazy

*May Your Pops R.ideI.nP.eace PURE...... sorry to hear that bruh. Hold ya head cuzz.. *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:angel:

?

:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> *



:angel: RIP.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 9 2010, 05:19 PM~16562420
> *hey folks need you to keep my Wife in myour prayers she has to go in for a breast biopsy this week!!!!!
> *


prayers go out to your Fam V.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 08:32 PM~16565203
> *NO DOUBT DOGG.. 'PRECIATE IT
> *


SORRY BOUT UR LOST BABY BOY, LOST MY POP LAST NEW YEARS ON MY BIRTHDAY PAST THE TORCH TO ME. :yes: U GOT THE TORCH NOW CARRY IT, IF YOU NEED GUIDIANCE YOU KNOW WHERE TO COME......PEACE BE WITH YOU AND UR FAMILY :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

THANKS LEF, EAZY, GMONEY.. THANKS FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS FROM EVERYBODY


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> 
> sorry for your loss homie, stay strong loc
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> I thought there were 2 Stylistics car clubs in LA! I remember that gold plated ragtop tres cube had in Boyz in tha Hood was from Stylistics.
> Stylistics CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both clubs coming hard in the paint


Brief history Big Rat of Compton started The Stylistics in the 70's during the Church's chicken days.
Do-Low and Sherman left the Individuals and went to Big Rat in "91" and got his blessings to start L.A.Chapter and from them Sacramento Chapter started
I've been a member almost 2 years. If I'm ridin and saw a Rider stuck in the lanes or on the FREEWAY,I'm NOT GOING TO PASS HIM UP BECAUSE MY PLAQUE GRAPHICS are different.:nono: We're both ridin,I'm going to see if he's okay,especially because that plaque reads STYLISTICS........Keep it Low Keep it Pushin :x: :thumbsup:
[/quote]. Well mr time you said some shit wrong! Thay laft the culb 93! Not 91! I no I was there!!!! Get it right!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOU LOSS PURE STAY STRONG HOMIE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## 187PURE

. Well mr time you said some shit wrong! Thay laft the culb 93! Not 91! I no I was there!!!! Get it right!!!!!!! Lol
[/quote]
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

ALL THE TIME.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNPXAEU_rcY&feature=related


AND THAT'S REAL.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bnm64FLivE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 06:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> *


damn "D" sorry to hear about your Pops man!! it's all good because Pops raised a good dude Bro!!


----------



## DKM ATX

Glad to see this topic back


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 10 2010, 12:19 PM~16571574
> *damn "D" sorry to hear about your Pops man!!  it's all good because Pops raised a good dude Bro!!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD PLAYER.. ONE LUV


----------



## 187PURE

MAN IT'S LIKE THE BLIZZARD OF '96 OUT THIS BITCH :angry:


----------



## cobrakarate

check out the new jacket my girl got me from jacketman in cali









































believe it or not she's a black belt. lol


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16564276
> *R.I.P. POP- OSCAR "OUTLAW" WALTON</span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>Sunrise 10/28/45----------------------------------Sunset 2/7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pop was a true O/G.. Born Oscar Walton.  Dubbed the name 'OutLaw' at an early age.  Was leader and co-founder of the 'TENDER LINES' street gang in the 50's 60's and early 70's.  Although he gangbanged, abused alcohol, and was always penitentiary bound, homeboy had a good heart.  He was quite the ladies man, and everybody loved him.  He stayed clean; His threads always went to the cleaners.  He always wore stacys, a brim, and an ear ring.. Back in the day, they called this a 'Jitterbug'.  I used to drink with him at the speak-easy.. Hell, he had his own speak-easy at one point.  He used to sell corn liquor, mad dog 20-20, Old English 800, and Wild Irish Rose.  I can't count the amount of times he let me trick over his crib.  Slid me the strap when my litl' homey had funk with some fools on the other side.  Man, you could alway just be yourself around Outlaw.. He didn't care who you were- Nobody can buy that.. It's too expensive
> 
> Peace out to my Pops :angel:
> *


R.I.P, Pops! :tears: :angel:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Feb 10 2010, 09:54 PM~16577051
> *check out the new jacket my girl got me from jacketman in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe it or not she's a black belt. lol
> *


N"I"ce jacket, fam! I need one for myself!


----------



## plague

> check out the new jacket my girl got me from jacketman in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE JACKET


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Feb 10 2010, 10:54 PM~16577051
> *check out the new jacket my girl got me from jacketman in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe it or not she's a black belt. lol
> *


i didnt knew spike lee was with the individuals? lol just fuckin arounf cool club jacket bra :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

I LOST A HOMIE CLOSE TO ME YESTERDAY CAN I GET A MOMENT OF SILENCE? AND A PREY FOR HIS FAM BAM.......


THANX.....
:angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: 



R.I.P BIG FEON 190 ECC CARSON.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sory 4 tha loss, rip big feon :angel:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 11:04 AM~16581233
> *sory 4 tha loss, rip big feon :angel:
> *



THANX LOCO IT HAPPEN AT 4 PM YESTERDAY OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE CUZ MY LOC JUST GOT HERE ONLY FEW MOS. HE WAS GONNA RIDE WITH US THINGS WAS GOING GOOD THEN THESE COWBOY ASS ****** FUCC CUZZ FUCC!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn so that was the homie u was talkin about that just got there?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:24 AM~16581359
> *THANX LOCO IT HAPPEN AT 4 PM YESTERDAY OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE CUZ MY LOC JUST GOT HERE ONLY FEW MOS. HE WAS GONNA RIDE WITH US THINGS WAS GOING GOOD THEN THESE COWBOY ASS ****** FUCC CUZZ FUCC!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR THAT. I THOUGHT THINGS WERE PEACEFUL IN CHARLOTTE.. I GOT A BOY FROM THERE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:27 AM~16581382
> *DAMN HOMIE, SORRY TO HEAR THAT.  I THOUGHT THINGS WERE PEACEFUL IN CHARLOTTE.. I GOT A BOY FROM THERE
> *



CUZ THIS IS THE HATER CAPITAL AND THESE ****** OUT HERE DONT KNOW THE RULES TO THE GAME ALL WANNA B COWBOYS :angry: 

CUZZ WAS FROM CARON CA. 190


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 10 2010, 07:46 PM~16576956-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN IT'S LIKE THE BLIZZARD OF '96 OUT THIS BITCH :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit! Keep it up there. We getting the winds though. Crazy. Like two day hurricane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 07:54 PM~16577051
> *check out the new jacket my girl got me from jacketman in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> believe it or not she's a black belt. lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice jacket! You about a buck o five wet! Haha.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 08:24 AM~16581359
> *THANX LOCO IT HAPPEN AT 4 PM YESTERDAY OUT HERE N CHARLOTTE CUZ MY LOC JUST GOT HERE ONLY FEW MOS. HE WAS GONNA RIDE WITH US THINGS WAS GOING GOOD THEN THESE COWBOY ASS ****** FUCC CUZZ FUCC!!!!!!!!
> *


Wtf! Damn.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:31 AM~16581413
> *CUZ THIS IS THE HATER CAPITAL AND THESE ****** OUT HERE DONT KNOW THE RULES TO THE GAME ALL WANNA B COWBOYS :angry:
> 
> CUZZ WAS FROM CARON CA. 190
> *


YEAH I HEAR YA.. DUDE WAS PROLLY A REPUTABLE TOO

OVER HERE IN PHILLY IT'S CRACK BABY THUG WORLD


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 11 2010, 11:43 AM~16581538
> *YEAH I HEAR YA.. DUDE WAS PROLLY A REPUTABLE TOO
> 
> OVER HERE IN PHILLY IT'S CRACK BABY THUG WORLD
> *



YEAH HE WAS A MADE ***** U KNOW STRIPS AND ALL...... FUCC SHIT DAMM IT.... IM TOO OLD FOR THIS SHIT CUZZO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 10:43 AM~16581527
> *You about a buck o five  wet! Haha.
> *


SO WAS BRUCE LEE, JACKEY CHAN, AND JET LI.. BUT THEM MOFOS KICK ASS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:45 AM~16581546
> *YEAH HE WAS A MADE ***** U KNOW STRIPS AND ALL...... FUCC SHIT DAMM IT.... IM TOO OLD FOR THIS SHIT CUZZO
> *


MAN I DONE WENT THROUGH 4 DEATHS AND 3 FUNERALS LESS THAN A 2 MONTH SPAN.. I'M SICK OF DEATH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 10:31 AM~16581413
> *CUZ THIS IS THE HATER CAPITAL AND THESE ****** OUT HERE DONT KNOW THE RULES TO THE GAME ALL WANNA B COWBOYS :angry:
> 
> CUZZ WAS FROM CARON CA. 190
> *


YEAH AND I HEAR YOU ON THE COWBOY TIP.. WE ALL AT THE MCDONALDS PARKING LOT JUST CHOPPING.. AND THE YOUNG ****** WAS BARELY PAYING ATTENTION WHEN I WAS SPEAKING.. SOON AS I STARTED TALKIN BOUT AK's AND AUTOMATIC WEAPONS, THEM LIL' ****** WAS EATING THAT SHIT UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 11 2010, 08:46 AM~16581561
> *SO WAS BRUCE LEE, JACKEY CHAN, AND JET LI.. BUT THEM MOFOS KICK ASS
> *


 :biggrin: 





















:0 


just a taste!!!!! Thats 1/2 to the nose.. Looking for that slide top still..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 11:53 AM~16582139
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> just a taste!!!!! Thats 1/2 to the nose..  Looking for that slide top still..
> *


WHAT IS THAT? AIR?


----------



## cobrakarate

you about right. 135 after i eat.

peace.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 11 2010, 01:13 PM~16582304
> *WHAT IS THAT? AIR?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 11 2010, 10:13 AM~16582304-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT? AIR?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 10:15 AM~16582315
> *
> *


enought to roll up on youll and go kaboom!!!!!!!!! back bumper!!!


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 07:36 AM~16581079
> *I LOST A HOMIE CLOSE TO ME YESTERDAY CAN I GET A MOMENT OF SILENCE? AND A PREY FOR HIS FAM BAM.......
> THANX.....
> :angel:  :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> R.I.P BIG FEON 190 ECC CARSON.......
> *


damn bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16582333
> *:0
> enought to roll up on youll and go kaboom!!!!!!!!! back bumper!!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


HEY WE WILL C :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 10:29 AM~16582408
> *HEY WE WILL C :biggrin:
> *


You wont see anything but Buick grill in your rear veiw! then hear the Lt flow past you.. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WELL SHIT I GUESS WEN I GET MY SHIT 2GETHER IMA HAVE TO PULL UP THEN :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 11 2010, 01:27 PM~16582394
> *damn bro
> *



YEAH MEMBER WHENI TALKED TO U LAST NITE :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## SHAMROCK

Any cars shows around the LA area this summer


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Feb 11 2010, 05:25 PM~16585043
> *Any cars shows  around the LA area this summer
> *


DEFINITELY NOT A LOWRIDER SHOW  
:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

ROLLIN N THE CADI PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE C.C


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

MAN THIS IS THE THEME I HAD IN MIND FOR MY COUPE, NO LIE.. TOP AND EVERYTHING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16586206-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLIN N THE CADI PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE C.C
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its Thursday and you high *****!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 11 2010, 06:20 PM~16586798
> *MAN THIS IS THE THEME I HAD IN MIND FOR MY COUPE, NO LIE.. TOP AND EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well then! Put some shit in motion!


----------



## Skim




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 11 2010, 08:21 PM~16586206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLIN N THE CADI PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE C.C
> *


i mite be getting a 91 for the daily :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ya'll need to get some chevy's and step your game up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 02:03 AM~16589861
> *Ya'll need to get some chevy's and step your game up.
> *


this for the fam, plus its a cadi so its player man :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2010, 10:03 PM~16589861
> *Ya'll need to get some chevy's and step your game up.
> *



If it aint a Tre or Foe we aint riding it. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit you leaving the good ones out :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 11 2010, 11:09 PM~16589913-->
> 
> 
> 
> If it aint a Tre or Foe we aint riding it.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Skippy
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 11:12 PM~16589933
> *shit you leaving the good ones out :wow:
> *


Those ARE the good ones... :uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2010, 10:17 PM~16589980
> *Damn Skippy
> Those ARE the good ones... :uh:
> *


Yep, Suicide blonde cleanest muthafuccer on that shaw today :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 12:03 AM~16589861
> *Ya'll need to get some chevy's and step your game up.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 02:17 AM~16589980
> *Damn Skippy
> Those ARE the good ones... :uh:
> *


they are tru nuff but the 59 61 are sicc to bra real talk


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 11:21 PM~16590007
> *they are tru nuff but the 59 61 are sicc to bra real talk
> *


 they cool...their like the redbones of the bunch


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 12:12 AM~16589933
> *shit you leaving the good ones out :wow:
> *


the MC is the king of lowriding


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

classik


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 02:24 AM~16590035
> *they cool...their like the redbones of the bunch
> *


u said that right cuz i love a thick red bone bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 02:26 AM~16590044
> *the MC is the king of lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant bleave that royal image let that fool do that shit lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 11:36 PM~16590137
> *u said that right cuz i love a thick red bone bitch :biggrin:
> *


 
I don't 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 02:41 AM~16590176
> *I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got 1 of them already thats how my babys moms skin tone iz :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 09:14 PM~16588651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats the name and artist of that oldies song on this video?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 11 2010, 11:47 PM~16590217
> *i got 1 of them already thats how my babys moms skin tone iz :biggrin:
> *


mine too :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 02:48 AM~16590233
> *mine too :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 12:47 AM~16590223
> *whats the name and artist of that oldies song on this video?
> *


Destintion by the Mad Lads


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 12:48 AM~16590233
> *mine too :biggrin:
> *


Me 3


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

love chocolate milk :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 01:06 AM~16589896
> *this for the fam, plus its a cadi so its player man :biggrin:
> *


LOOK MAN, YOU GOTTA HAVE VARIETY OUT THERE.. NOTHING WRONG WITH A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM OR A BIG BODY, 'LONG AS IT'S CLEAN AND THE SWITCHES ARE HOTT. TOO ME, IT WOULD GET PRETTY BORING SEEING NOTHING BUT CHEVIES. NOTHING WRONG WITH A MONTE OR REGAL EITHER.. NOT MY STYLE, BUT I LIKE TO SEE THEM AT SHOWS AS WELL.. DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16588651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 12 2010, 12:55 PM~16592689
> *LOOK MAN, YOU GOTTA HAVE VARIETY OUT THERE.. NOTHING WRONG WITH A 2 DOOR BROUGHAM OR A BIG BODY, 'LONG AS IT'S CLEAN AND THE SWITCHES ARE HOTT.  TOO ME, IT WOULD GET PRETTY BORING SEEING NOTHING BUT CHEVIES.  NOTHING WRONG WITH A MONTE OR REGAL EITHER.. NOT MY STYLE, BUT I LIKE TO SEE THEM AT SHOWS AS WELL.. DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 12 2010, 01:41 AM~16590176
> *I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My cup of tea right chea'!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

INDIVIDUAL BOYS ATLANTA


----------



## Tyrone




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 02:36 PM~16593665
> *INDIVIDUAL BOYS ATLANTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i took that pic haha.....

I C U DIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 12 2010, 02:04 PM~16594722
> *hey i took that pic haha.....
> 
> I C U DIRT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Wutz happening cuzzin! Just trying 2 catch up on what ya'll ****** tlking bout up in here!! going thru these last 10 pages.....Yall stay up in here and stay safe...cuz its a dirty game on these streetz and these youngstas dont have no respect!!

Doouble V/187/Snow....

Sorry to hear bout your losses my condolences goes out!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wat it dew dirty dirt yea them youngins fuckin tha game up on them streets


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 12 2010, 05:12 PM~16594788
> *Wutz happening cuzzin! Just trying 2 catch up on what ya'll ****** tlking bout up in here!! going thru these last 10 pages.....Yall stay up in here and stay safe...cuz its a dirty game on these streetz and these youngstas dont have no respect!!
> 
> Doouble V/187/Snow....
> 
> Sorry to hear bout your losses my condolences goes out!
> *



FO SHO THANX AND YEAH THE GAME IS ALL TWISTED UP????????  EVERYONE WANT TO B COWBOYZ NOW DAYS. NO RESPECT???????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

skim i c you nicca lol i need sum 64 parts :biggrin:


----------



## duece-aholic




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2010, 11:41 PM~16590176
> *I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me either. I love em thick n dark... Which is why I really don't date outside my race... Black women have the best bodies.. PERIOD!!!


----------



## slickpanther

NO OTHER WOMAN has the hips and curves of a black woman


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 07:23 PM~16596731
> *skim i c you nicca lol i need sum 64 parts :biggrin:
> *


whachu need


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 10:58 PM~16597528
> *whachu need
> *


THE TRUNK MOLDING THAT SAYS CHEVROLET NONE SS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 12 2010, 10:50 PM~16597468
> *Me either. I love em thick n dark... Which is why I really don't date outside my race... Black women have the best bodies.. PERIOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW WEEEEEEEEEE ID LOVE TO DIP IN THATTTT :cheesy:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 12 2010, 09:52 PM~16597481
> *NO OTHER WOMAN has the hips and curves of a black woman
> *


You aint lying, homie!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i fucking hate snow but it was a cool site to see tho


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!*


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 10:25 PM~16598343
> *i fucking hate snow but it was a cool site to see tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WAS SO GLAD TO SEE THE SUN TODAY


----------



## lninjo




----------



## 187PURE

I NEED TO HOLLAR AT DEESTA.. NEED TO KNOW WHAT COLOR GREY THAT IS.. I'M WORKING ON A COLOR FOR MINE










TRYING TO WORK IT IN FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 08:48 AM~16600574
> *I NEED TO HOLLAR AT DEESTA.. NEED TO KNOW WHAT COLOR GREY THAT IS.. I'M WORKING ON A COLOR FOR MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO WORK IT IN FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my friend owned that 2 door bigbody


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 06:48 AM~16600574
> *I NEED TO HOLLAR AT DEESTA.. NEED TO KNOW WHAT COLOR GREY THAT IS.. I'M WORKING ON A COLOR FOR MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO WORK IT IN FOR SOMETHING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Go to a auto paint shop and browse thru their chip books.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 13 2010, 01:03 AM~16599918
> *Man! That's Right! The wait is over Vol.16 is set to be released February 25th! This Video is No Joke! It has Footage from Chicago,IL Pueblo,CO Dallas,TX El Central,CA Las Vegas,NV and of course AZ! The Vegas Hop Of is Packed with action from both the west and the Midwest! Chicago Did it big again! The 115+ Battle is a sure winner and the street cars are getting the job done as well! The video is Non Stop Action from all over! another collection adder! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till Feb.19th! Here is a preview of Vol.16! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2010, 09:38 AM~16600693
> *Go to a auto paint shop and browse thru their chip books.
> *


i can ask my friend, he might knows


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 13 2010, 10:23 AM~16600661
> *my friend owned that 2 door bigbody
> *


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:06 AM~16600796
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 13 2010, 08:06 AM~16600796
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


 why?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2010, 08:24 AM~16600891
> *why?
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he needs that milk crate to put on the seat so he can see


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16600891
> *why?
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2010, 11:40 AM~16600978
> *he needs that milk crate to put on the seat so he can see
> *



i took that pic day after new yrs i think we did have a milk creat on the floor for a seat lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

no pic :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2010, 11:43 AM~16600997
> *no pic :uh:
> *


it was a clown for them clown azz foo's


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 13 2010, 09:23 AM~16600661
> *my friend owned that 2 door bigbody
> *


GOOD LOOKIN.. I WANNA PAINT THE COUPE THAT SAME COLOR


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 13 2010, 08:38 AM~16600958-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking for that pic. I like that pic.
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2010, 08:40 AM~16600978
> *he needs that milk crate to put on the seat so he can see
> *


and you need some floorboards that you can put a seat ON!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 13 2010, 10:06 AM~16600796
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


WHAT'S THE PROB? YOU DON'T LIKE THAT B-BODY?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 11:49 AM~16601034
> *WHAT'S THE PROB? YOU DON'T LIKE THAT B-BODY?
> *


i dont like the dude that made that comment about his homie car he is a clown! car is nice just that hater dude...... lol i dont bite my tounge......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 13 2010, 10:51 AM~16601042
> *i dont like the dude that made that comment about his homie car he is a clown! car is nice just that hater dude...... lol i dont bite my tounge......
> *


THE FAMOUS TOPO DID THE CAR RIGHT? WHO'S THE OWNER?


----------



## 187PURE

WHERE THE FUCK YALL ****** GO? I AINT DONE CHATTIN


----------



## 187PURE

ANYWAY, I DON'T THINK I'MA d'ELEGANCE THE COUPE. I'MA SELLING THE SEATS AND THE DASH. I LIKE THE MAHOGANY COLOR OF THE THE DASH BECAUSE MAHOGANY NARDIES ARE THE BEST COLOR. BUT FUCK IT, THE LIGHT WOOD GRAIN SHOULD LOOK REAL COOL WITH LIGHT GREY INTERIOR. ALSO, A LIGHT WOOD GRAIN NARDI AINT TOO BAD. JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT CLEAN AND SIMPLE FELLAS.. YOU KNOW O/G


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got some good ones from back..


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 10:48 AM~16601029
> *GOOD LOOKIN.. I WANNA PAINT THE COUPE THAT SAME COLOR
> *


no problem, i'll call him today


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 13 2010, 11:10 AM~16601153
> *no problem, i'll call him today
> *


THANKS.. CALL ME HOMIE (267)581-7077. I'M REAL SERIOUS ABOUT THE COLOR. CAR WILL BE PAINTED IN APRIL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2010, 11:48 AM~16601030
> *I was looking for that pic. I like that pic.
> and you need some floorboards that you can put a seat ON!!!!
> *


lol :biggrin: my floor boars are not that bad but just replacing 2


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY GONNA ROLL A SKID BAR?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

???


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 09:12 PM~16597663
> *THE TRUNK MOLDING THAT SAYS CHEVROLET NONE SS
> *


I dint have one homie. I will try and get u one tho


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool, wat u got laying around


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 13 2010, 11:30 AM~16601278
> *???
> *


TITANIUM SKID PLATES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 12:39 PM~16601328
> *TITANIUM SKID PLATES
> *


yea im going to put some on my 90


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16601196
> *THANKS.. CALL ME HOMIE (267)581-7077.  I'M REAL SERIOUS ABOUT THE COLOR.  CAR WILL BE PAINTED IN APRIL
> *


I found out, I'll call you here in a sec.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 13 2010, 08:56 AM~16601073
> *WHERE THE FUCK YALL ****** GO?
> *


i heard CF's makin' dance videos for a living now.... :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol rs u a fool last i heard he was training hard at the gym for the upcomming hotdog eating contest


----------



## THAT DUDE

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 13 2010, 09:25 AM~16601247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY GONNA ROLL A SKID BAR?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frame *****! With plates welded over pans and hot spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 14 2010, 08:26 PM~16613085
> *lol rs u a fool last i heard he was training hard at the gym for the upcomming hotdog eating contest
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THAT DUDE_@Feb 14 2010, 08:39 PM~16613226
> *:wow:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wat that mean :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!! :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

enjoy! it's the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:12 AM~16617927
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


  you got it.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:12 AM~16617927
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


Praying for her


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

got you in your wife in prayers


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 15 2010, 05:40 PM~16619955
> *Praying for her
> *


x2 Thinking positive


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT JR BATTS LATELY?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:12 AM~16617927
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 15 2010, 11:12 AM~16617927
> *well folks the Wife goes in for her biopsy tomorrow and needless to say Big Scotty is scared as fuck!!!!! so please keep her in your hearts and prayers!!!  :tears:
> *


best wishes to you and the misses, scotty.


----------



## bigswanga




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 16 2010, 02:25 PM~16630730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


:biggrin: 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 16 2010, 04:11 PM~16631193
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is that a chrome dash :0


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 15 2010, 09:46 PM~16622831
> *ANYBODY HEAR ANYTHING ABOUT JR BATTS LATELY?
> *



is he making a comeback to hopping???

hasnt he the double pump hopper from majestics years ago??

cobra


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Feb 17 2010, 10:04 AM~16638643
> *is he making a comeback to hopping???
> :dunno:
> hasnt he the double pump hopper from majestics years ago??
> 
> YES
> 
> cobra
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2010, 05:02 AM~16638171
> *is that a chrome dash :0
> *


 :yes: Chrome dash pad


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 17 2010, 12:37 PM~16639245
> *:yes: Chrome dash pad
> *


can you even drive that thing when the sun out lol so what you do take the padding off the pad and chrome it?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2010, 09:47 AM~16639345
> *can you even drive that thing when the sun out lol so what you do take the padding off the pad and chrome it?
> *


Yea i drive it everywhere the sun dont bother me because i got my locs on i got my locs on lol.
Yea remove the pad and chrome the plate


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 17 2010, 01:18 PM~16639545
> *the sun dont bother me because i got my locs on i got my locs on lol.
> *


 :roflmao: THATS RITE


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T

WEST GOOD HOMIES?


----------



## Rod Stewart

CF is rollin' and they hatin'.... :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 18 2010, 01:57 PM~16651858
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> WEST GOOD HOMIES?
> *


_"GIMME THAT BON-BON-BON-BON-BON-BON-BON-BON-VIE.. GIMME THE GOOD LIFE"_ :cheesy:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 28 2010, 01:09 PM~16439446
> *WELL IT'S DIFFERENT
> *


its good to see somethin' different for a change :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 16 2010, 03:25 PM~16630730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit don't jump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 18 2010, 04:27 PM~16653744
> *shit don't jump!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: Come find out :0
It`ll bust this up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## D-BO

What it dew, 187?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2010, 03:06 PM~16651913
> *CF is rollin' and they hatin'....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


man that fool rolling hard :cheesy: lol to funny


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 18 2010, 08:44 PM~16654437
> *:uh:  Come find out  :0
> It`ll bust this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat it dew scotty sounds like he callin you out :0 dust that 63 up and see what it dew :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 18 2010, 02:57 PM~16651858
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> WEST GOOD HOMIES?
> *


big snow hows things with the lac going??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16656812
> *wat it dew scotty sounds like he callin you out :0  dust that 63 up and see what it dew :biggrin:
> *


Ill do just like him! Bump gums and do nothing!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2010, 12:38 AM~16656838
> *big snow hows things with the lac going??
> *



MAN ITS ON SLOW MO RT NOW LOCO I HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE RT NOW BUT IT WILL B GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP MAYBE NEXY WEEK CUZ THE LINCOLN MIGHT B GONE SATURDAY? TIME FOR A NICE CLEAN STOCC IMPALA TIME TO STEP MY GAME UP....


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 18 2010, 10:30 PM~16655949
> *What it dew, 187?
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16656812
> *wat it dew scotty sounds like he callin you out :0  dust that 63 up and see what it dew :biggrin:
> *


He will be using a dust mop for years trying to dust that vintage car off!lol
Yea c mone Scotty.Since you said my car dont jump
C mone Cleetis C mone Cleetis lol 

Oh and i aint callin him out he started it lol

QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 18 2010, 04:27 PM) 
shit don't jump!!!!!!!!!!


Come find out 
It`ll bust this up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 19 2010, 08:32 AM~16659589
> *MAN ITS ON SLOW MO RT NOW LOCO I HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE RT NOW BUT IT WILL B GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP MAYBE NEXY WEEK CUZ THE LINCOLN MIGHT B GONE SATURDAY? TIME FOR A NICE CLEAN STOCC IMPALA TIME TO STEP MY GAME UP....
> *


DAMN YOU STAY FLIPPIN SHIT FOOL :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 19 2010, 11:27 AM~16660302
> *He will be using a dust mop for years trying to dust that vintage car off!lol
> Yea  c mone Scotty.Since you said my car dont jump
> C mone Cleetis    C mone Cleetis lol
> 
> Oh and i aint callin him out  he started it  lol
> 
> QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 18 2010, 04:27 PM)
> shit don't jump!!!!!!!!!!
> Come find out
> It`ll bust this up
> *


ILL LIKE TO SEE THAT, ITS ALL IN FUN! COME ON SCOTTY I KNOW U AINT WASHED UP? :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 18 2010, 01:06 PM~16651913
> *CF is rollin' and they hatin'....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I also aint black but want to hang out wit my fellow friends


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 19 2010, 07:32 AM~16659589
> *MAN ITS ON SLOW MO RT NOW LOCO I HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE RT NOW BUT IT WILL B GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP MAYBE NEXY WEEK CUZ THE LINCOLN MIGHT B GONE SATURDAY? TIME FOR A NICE CLEAN STOCC IMPALA TIME TO STEP MY GAME UP....
> *


YOU CUTTIN THE 4 DOOR? WHAT YEAR IMPALA?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 19 2010, 05:32 AM~16659589
> *MAN ITS ON SLOW MO RT NOW LOCO I HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE RT NOW BUT IT WILL B GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP MAYBE NEXY WEEK CUZ THE LINCOLN MIGHT B GONE SATURDAY? TIME FOR A NICE CLEAN STOCC IMPALA TIME TO STEP MY GAME UP....
> *


 :uh: Yo game is already stepted up....
Alot of ppl need to catch up


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 19 2010, 08:27 AM~16660302
> *He will be using a dust mop for years trying to dust that vintage car off!lol
> Yea  c mone Scotty.Since you said my car dont jump
> C mone Cleetis    C mone Cleetis lol
> 
> Oh and i aint callin him out  he started it  lol
> 
> QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 18 2010, 04:27 PM)
> shit don't jump!!!!!!!!!!
> Come find out
> It`ll bust this up
> *


see you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:39 AM~16661954
> *see you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: hno: :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MAN IF IT GOES DOWN POST PICS OR VIDEOS FOR THE LAYITLOW HOMIES :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2010, 01:44 PM~16662981
> *MAN IF IT GOES DOWN POST PICS OR VIDEOS FOR THE LAYITLOW HOMIES :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 19 2010, 11:39 AM~16661954
> *see you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





we all know snotty ain't doing nothin'....


----------



## payfred

Whats crackin Brothas  

I thought this topic got locked up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THIS IS PART 2 LOL


----------



## SHAMROCK

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 11 2010, 03:53 PM~16585285
> *DEFINITELY NOT A LOWRIDER SHOW
> :cheesy:
> *




shit Im coming down there for a few weeks hoping to see a lowrider show or vegas


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2010, 05:18 PM~16664928
> *THIS IS PART 2 LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: cool!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 19 2010, 01:44 PM~16662981-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAN IF IT GOES DOWN POST PICS OR VIDEOS FOR THE LAYITLOW HOMIES :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 04:10 PM~16664096
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 19 2010, 05:01 PM~16664734
> *
> we all know snotty ain't doing nothin'....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> truth!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Feb 19 2010, 05:04 PM~16664762
> *Whats crackin Brothas
> 
> I thought this topic got locked up
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

is that a chrome junction box and the seats out!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Big John 69

whats good wit you big swanga


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2010, 01:28 PM~16661283
> *DAMN YOU STAY FLIPPIN SHIT FOOL :0
> *



TILL I GET THAT CLEAN UNCUT IMPALA I WILL FLIP EVERYTHING? HAHA THEN STOP U KNOW A SHOW CAR AND A STREET HOPPER AND IM DONE WESTSIDE CC TTT......


----------



## cripn8ez

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Feb 19 2010, 01:40 PM~16661377
> *I also aint black but want to hang out wit my fellow friends
> *



WELCOME BRO HAVE A SEAT KICC IT U NEED A DRINK LOL.......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 19 2010, 01:48 PM~16661458
> *YOU CUTTIN THE 4 DOOR? WHAT YEAR IMPALA?
> *



YEAH JUST A LIL LAY N PLAY SHIT MOSTLY FOR THE WIFIE ITS BIG ENUFF FOR THE KIDS SHE CAN ROLL THAT U KNOW.. MAN NOT REALY SURE WHAT YR YET BUT IT WILL B CLEAN UNCUT MAYBE A 62,64,66? IM LOOKIN AT WAGONS ALSO :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 19 2010, 01:57 PM~16661528
> *:uh: Yo  game is already stepted up....
> Alot of ppl need to catch up
> *



HAHA THANX BRUTHA I JUST THINK I DESERVE A IMPALA U KNOW BUT WE WILL C?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2010, 04:44 PM~16662981
> *MAN IF IT GOES DOWN POST PICS OR VIDEOS FOR THE LAYITLOW HOMIES :wow:
> *



SCOTTY AND GOING ANYWHERE TO DO SHIT HAHA??????????  WHEN I COME BACC TO THE LAND IM DRAGGIN SCOTTY OUT THE HOUSE FOR REALZ HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 19 2010, 08:04 PM~16664762
> *Whats crackin Brothas
> 
> I thought this topic got locked up
> *


WEST GOOD BRO? THOUGHT I WAS GONA C U AT THE WAKE FOR JOSE (MAC MINO) LST NITE? STAY LOW GET AT ME LOCO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 19 2010, 10:50 PM~16666308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a chrome junction box and the seats out!
> *



CACUM THAT SHIT B4 U POST A PIC FOO.........


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 11:37 AM~16669425
> *ME & BIG DIRT ON THE WAY TO C THE HOMIE JOSE (MAC MINO) R.I.P HOMIE
> WESTSIDE C.C & ROLLERZ ONLY MAKING MOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Feb 19 2010, 08:58 PM~16666851
> *whats good wit you big swanga
> *


 :wave: Not a whole lot Big John  Jusss Chillin


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 08:15 AM~16669322
> *HAHA THANX BRUTHA I JUST THINK I DESERVE A IMPALA U KNOW BUT WE WILL C?
> *


I agree nothing like a Impala.But its also no ride like a luxury ride on fluid.Im building a caddi after the summer


----------



## Rod Stewart

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rod Stewart, *cripn8ez*

:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 20 2010, 12:48 PM~16669731
> *I agree nothing like a Impala.But its also no ride like a luxury ride on fluid.Im building a caddi after the summer
> *



i can dig that to cuz im gonna work on gettin the 91 lifted now thats gonna b the lux for me and wifie ladie WESTSIDE  then the classic for haterz to say daaaaaaammmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha  im gonna take everything off the caprice (CRIPN8EZ) and put on the cadi :0 time to stop playing lol :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 20 2010, 01:53 PM~16670099
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rod Stewart, cripn8ez
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :420:


----------



## Big John 69

top of the day big swanga. the 69 im try and get to in march sumtime. i got to buy some more parts .but i got to have that elcectrical touch you got


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 01:55 PM~16670115
> *i can dig that to cuz im gonna work on gettin the 91 lifted now thats gonna b the lux for me and wifie ladie WESTSIDE   then the classic for haterz to say daaaaaaammmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha  im gonna take everything off the caprice (CRIPN8EZ)  and put on the cadi :0 time to stop playing lol :wow:
> *


stop playin and get me them fittings lol i wonder what year imp??


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 10:55 AM~16670115
> *i can dig that to cuz im gonna work on gettin the 91 lifted now thats gonna b the lux for me and wifie ladie WESTSIDE   then the classic for haterz to say daaaaaaammmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha  im gonna take everything off the caprice (CRIPN8EZ)  and put on the cadi :0 time to stop playing lol :wow:
> *


Thats what the fucc im talkin bout


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Feb 20 2010, 11:32 AM~16670311
> *top of the day big swanga. the 69 im try and get to in march sumtime. i got to buy some more parts .but i got to have that elcectrical touch you got
> *


Top of the morning to you Mr Big John.:wave: Come on bring it space fulls up fast lol :cheesy:


----------



## Big John 69

dont even trip you got the jodb i just bought a chrome tilt streerin column now i got to get that alternator and streering wheel


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 19 2010, 07:50 PM~16666308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a chrome junction box and the seats out!
> *


blurry pic :uh: Please tell me your not using 10ga power wire?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Feb 20 2010, 12:03 PM~16670500
> *dont even trip you got the  jodb i just bought a chrome tilt streerin column now i got to get that alternator and streering wheel
> *


 :wow: You gonna have hateers.lol


----------



## Big John 69

i got to come rite you dont c that many super clean 69 . i dont if u saw the pics on certified page. i got go bacc to paint but it will b rite


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Feb 20 2010, 12:13 PM~16670554
> *i got to come rite you dont c that many super clean 69 . i dont if u saw the pics on certified page. i got go bacc to paint but it will b rite
> *


WHAT UP BIG JOHN .... HOW MUCH MORE BEFORE UR 69 COMPLETE , HOMIE


----------



## Big John 69

couple more months she will be ready. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 20 2010, 02:57 PM~16670476
> *Thats what the fucc im talkin bout
> *


 :thumbsup: IM NOT GETTIN ANY YOUNGER LOL SHIT JUST WASH THE CADI GONNA TAKE PICS RT NOW


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 04:58 PM~16671145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean, water ur plant lol :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 05:05 PM~16671188
> *clean, water ur plant lol :biggrin:
> *



FUCC THAT I CUT THE GRASS THATS HER JOB I ONLY CARE ABOUT 1 PLANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 05:08 PM~16671207
> *FUCC THAT I CUT THE GRASS THATS HER JOB I ONLY CARE ABOUT 1 PLANT!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL THATS RITE FOOL UNLES YOU N DIRTY WENT THEW IT ALREADY


----------



## BIG DIRTY

DID YALL HAVE THAT BBQ, YESTERDAY


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 20 2010, 05:59 PM~16671519
> *DID YALL HAVE THAT BBQ, YESTERDAY
> *



WHO AFTER THE WAKE YEA WE LEFT EARLY THO GOT HOME ABOUT 1230...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 01:58 PM~16671145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take that thing to a painter, have it scuffed, re-cleard cut and buffed.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CF HOWS THAT LIFE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 06:30 PM~16672928
> *CF HOWS THAT LIFE
> *


 Honestly, i need some money to move forward.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AINT THAT EVERYBODY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Not really, theres PLENTY of dudes right now making progress on their cars. I just have to hustle harder. I took 2009 off.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WELL YEA YOU RIGHT THO FOOLS STILL GOT MONEY TO BUY WHAT THEY WANT, IM JUST TRYING TO GET THERE SLOWLY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NICCAS LIKE SNOW ARE BALLIN :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 20 2010, 08:18 AM~16669338-->
> 
> 
> 
> CACUM THAT SHIT B4 U POST A PIC FOO.........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sound proofing!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Feb 20 2010, 12:06 PM~16670511
> *blurry pic :uh: Please tell me your not using 10ga power wire?
> *


That's a bundle. Hidden under seat to a chrome junction box. Tripple chrome at that. 7 switches. Got to clean up now. Trunk full. And time to weld.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 06:51 PM~16673062
> *NICCAS LIKE SNOW ARE BALLIN :biggrin:
> *


He's a whop! Ole spaghetti slanger!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16673062
> *NICCAS LIKE SNOW ARE BALLIN :biggrin:
> *



shit old money  broke having a good ladie helps alot


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 20 2010, 10:06 PM~16673135
> *He's a whop! Ole spaghetti slanger!
> 
> *



with the meat balls foolie-o


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl:


----------



## Zion

I like black lowriders but I think I might go with grey on my glasshouse.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 20 2010, 07:08 PM~16673145-->
> 
> 
> 
> with the meat balls foolie-o
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little ones. Super man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 20 2010, 07:10 PM~16673149
> *:rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you luaghing about! You forgot my duck sauce with my order last night. But that general chose was on point!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 07:16 PM~16673174
> *I like black lowriders but I think I might go with grey on my glasshouse.
> *


I ride black! And my bitch got a big ole ass! Junk in her trunk. Roll up on ****** and shell lay down then dish out a bumper check!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 20 2010, 10:25 PM~16673226
> *Little ones. Super man!
> What you luaghing about!  You forgot my duck sauce with my order last night. But that general chose was on point!
> I ride black! And my bitch got a big ole  ass! Junk in her trunk. Roll up on ****** and shell lay down then dish out a bumper check!
> *


SHIT YOU 4GOT THE HOT SOUCE WITH MY KFC


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 06:49 PM~16673047
> *WELL YEA YOU RIGHT THO FOOLS STILL GOT MONEY TO BUY WHAT THEY WANT, IM JUST TRYING TO GET THERE SLOWLY
> *


you need to try harder bro.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TRYIN EVERYDAY BRO, U BETTER TIGHTIN UP TO FOOL, IF YOU STOP BUYING PUSSY U WILL GET THE CAR DONE LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 20 2010, 07:48 PM~16673366-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT YOU 4GOT THE HOT SOUCE WITH MY KFC
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from the deep south boi ! If anything I forgot to hook you up with them craw dads and pig nukles! With a side of corn grits.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16673425
> *TRYIN EVERYDAY BRO, U BETTER TIGHTIN UP TO FOOL, IF YOU STOP BUYING PUSSY U WILL GET THE CAR DONE LOL
> *


Haha. Cf sits in his parts garage and works on his lay it low é thug post!


----------



## Zion

I find this interesting. Here are the top ten posters in this topic. The bold ones are not black :dunno: very interesting.


187PURE 123
*64 CRAWLING 115*
*cripn8ez 99*
*96ROADMASTER 58*
*Crenshaw's Finest 46*
Eazy 27
DOUBLE-V BABY 21
bigswanga 18
"G-Money" 18
Skim 16


----------



## Eazy

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Zion

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 20 2010, 08:20 PM~16673620
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 08:14 PM~16673579
> *I find this interesting. Here are the top ten posters in this topic. The bold ones are not black :dunno: very interesting.
> 187PURE  123
> 64 CRAWLING  115
> cripn8ez  99
> 96ROADMASTER  58
> Crenshaw's Finest  46
> Eazy  27
> DOUBLE-V BABY  21
> bigswanga  18
> "G-Money"  18
> Skim  16
> *


 :uh: I'm a American of color you smook!


----------



## Zion

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 20 2010, 08:37 PM~16673757
> *:uh: I'm a American of color you smook!
> *


You are white sir.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 08:38 PM~16673766
> *You are white sir.
> *


You sir are a duche. I wouldn't wish being white even on scotty!


----------



## Zion

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 20 2010, 08:46 PM~16673823
> *You sir are a duche. I wouldn't wish being white even on scotty!
> *


Don't talk about scotty like you know him. Me and that man go way back. Carlsbad riders since day one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 11:14 PM~16673579
> *I find this interesting. Here are the top ten posters in this topic. The bold ones are not black :dunno: very interesting.
> 187PURE  123
> 64 CRAWLING  115
> cripn8ez  99
> 96ROADMASTER  58
> Crenshaw's Finest  46
> Eazy  27
> DOUBLE-V BABY  21
> bigswanga  18
> "G-Money"  18
> Skim  16
> *


AND YOUR POINT IS???


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Zion

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 20 2010, 08:54 PM~16673878
> *ttt
> *


THIS TOPIC WAS ALREADY ON THE TOP ASSHOLE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Zion+Feb 20 2010, 08:48 PM~16673838-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk about scotty like you know him. Me and that man go way back. Carlsbad riders since day one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bitch slapped that ***** back in the 80z! So go kick rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 20 2010, 08:49 PM~16673840
> *AND YOUR POINT IS???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He aint got one! One them non ride having bitch ***** cheer leaders!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 08:55 PM~16673888
> *THIS TOPIC WAS ALREADY ON THE TOP ASSHOLE
> *


Do this topic a favor and leave!


----------



## Eazy

*I know I can always come in here and a good a couple laughs in whenever I need one :biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its Sat night! And I'm done out in the garage for the night! Need to come on lil and put some ****** in they place!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16673425
> *TRYIN EVERYDAY BRO, U BETTER TIGHTIN UP TO FOOL, IF YOU STOP BUYING PUSSY U WILL GET THE CAR DONE LOL
> *


 I've spent over 1,000.00 on the damn car this year so far...you? 

When you end up spending over a thousand just to re-do you OG side moldings, you'll get a taste of what I've been going through.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16674382
> *I've spent over 1,000.00 on the damn car this year so far...you?
> 
> When you end up spending over a thousand just to re-do you OG side moldings, you'll get a taste of what I've been going through.
> *


That aint shit! You baby baller! I'm 2gs this month! Damn rookie!


----------



## Eazy

*Got this LA Nash bumping at work right now :biggrin: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 12:53 AM~16674382
> *I've spent over 1,000.00 on the damn car this year so far...you?
> 
> When you end up spending over a thousand just to re-do you OG side moldings, you'll get a taste of what I've been going through.
> *


IM JUST RIGHT THERE WITH YOU THEN MAN, IM ALREADY FELLING IT AND ITS A BITCH, I STILL GOT TO GET MY FRAME SANDBLASTED AND POWDERCOATED


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2010, 01:28 AM~16674700
> *Got this LA Nash bumping at work right now :biggrin:
> *


SUP FOOL, IM ON THEM BARKAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2010, 12:35 AM~16674775
> *SUP FOOL, IM ON THEM BARKAYS :biggrin:
> *


Thats what it is G.... Errthang cool down thurr?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA IT IS WAT IT IS MAN, STILL TRYIN TO GET MY TOOLS UP GET THESE CARS SOME WHAT DONE AND TAKE CARE OF FAM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 04:03 PM~16671165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN, I LOVE A CLEAN 4 DOOR. I HAD MY CAR 9 YEARS/ON JUICE 8 YEARS. IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE.. 2 DOOR WOOD IS MY PRIDE AND JOY RIGHT NOW


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 20 2010, 10:12 PM~16673569
> *I'm from the deep south boi ! If anything I forgot to hook you up with them craw dads
> *


I NEVER KNEW NORTH CAROLINA WAS THE "DEEP SOUTH" :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 10:55 PM~16673888
> *THIS TOPIC WAS ALREADY ON THE TOP ASSHOLE
> *


AND I'M AT THE TOP OF YOUR LIST. THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## Eazy

*What up D, tried to hit you bac yesterday foooo....*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2010, 06:43 AM~16676605
> *What up D, tried to hit you bac yesterday foooo....
> *


PHONE DIED. I WANTED TO INQUIRE ABOUT A CHROME REAR AND A SET OF D's. WHAT'S THE GOING RATE ON TRIPLE GOLDS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2010, 12:28 AM~16674700
> *Got this LA Nash bumping at work right now :biggrin:
> *


ULTIMATE 64 SONG _I JUST WANNA LUV U 4EEEVER.._


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8woASOlXBJs


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2010, 06:48 AM~16676612
> *PHONE DIED. I WANTED TO INQUIRE ABOUT A CHROME REAR AND A SET OF D's. WHAT'S THE GOING RATE ON TRIPLE GOLDS?
> *


Don't know about the 3xGolds but on the REARend, let me rap wit my cuz and see how much they hitting 4, just got done with one...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 20 2010, 11:14 PM~16673579
> *I find this interesting. Here are the top ten posters in this topic. The bold ones are not black :dunno: very interesting.
> 187PURE  123
> 64 CRAWLING  115
> cripn8ez  99
> 96ROADMASTER  58
> Crenshaw's Finest  46
> Eazy  27
> DOUBLE-V BABY  21
> bigswanga  18
> "G-Money"  18
> Skim  16
> *



maybe we know more then others or maybe we put n more work then sum? is it a problem?


----------



## cripn8ez

YESTERDAYS PROGRESS 


GOT THE LOCC UP FIXED FINALY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2010, 04:37 AM~16676600
> *I NEVER KNEW NORTH CAROLINA WAS THE "DEEP SOUTH" :uh:
> *


You need to bring your old ass down 95 to cynco or O fest! Get your ral ride and grin on!




> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 06:22 AM~16676708
> *YESTERDAYS PROGRESS
> GOT THE LOCC UP FIXED FINALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess layed back has not made the right offer yet!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 21 2010, 09:31 AM~16676720
> *You need to bring your old ass down 95 to cynco or O fest! Get your ral ride and grin on!
> I guess layed back has not made the right offer yet!
> *



HAHA NAW BUT SOME ELSE DID :0 


YEAH RIDE UR OLD ASS DOWN LOCO FOR CINCO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 20 2010, 10:33 PM~16674764
> *IM JUST RIGHT THERE WITH YOU THEN MAN, IM ALREADY FELLING IT AND ITS A BITCH, I STILL GOT TO GET MY FRAME SANDBLASTED AND POWDERCOATED
> *


Since you have space to work on you car, I would put a wire brush on a drill and clean the frame and just paint it black with spray cans. If I would have had space to work on my cart, thats what I would have done. I would have saved $1,000.00 and still have the same look. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2010, 04:48 AM~16676612
> *PHONE DIED. I WANTED TO INQUIRE ABOUT A CHROME REAR AND A SET OF D's. WHAT'S THE GOING RATE ON TRIPLE GOLDS?
> *


 Why are you asking Eazy for? He's a chrome and wheel man or something? 

3x gold daytons are around $2,700.00


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 06:22 AM~16676708
> *YESTERDAYS PROGRESS
> GOT THE LOCC UP FIXED FINALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like the flake on that car.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 10:48 AM~16676885
> *I like the flake on that car.
> *



like a daam bass boat haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 08:04 AM~16676929
> *like a daam bass boat haha
> *


I wasn't tons say! Lol.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 20 2010, 08:17 AM~16669333
> *WEST GOOD BRO? THOUGHT I WAS GONA C U AT THE WAKE FOR JOSE (MAC MINO) LST NITE? STAY LOW GET AT ME LOCO
> *


Yeah really sorry I couldnt make make it  

Whats good pimp


----------



## payfred

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: payfred, 96ROADMASTER :uh: 


Get off the computer and go work on that bucket of yours!


----------



## Big John 69

whats good all ridaz


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 09:47 AM~16676882
> *Why are you asking Eazy for? He's a chrome and wheel man or something?
> 
> 3x gold daytons are around $2,700.00
> *


DON'T UNDER ESTIMATE THE LOC.. THEY GOT IT GOING ON DOWN THE LOU


----------



## 187PURE

INSPIRATION LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA!


----------



## cripn8ez

MOTAVATION

JUST TOOK THESE PIX



















RIDING THE 3 TO THE BULLY LOL

















































THIS IS THE LAST 1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 10:46 AM~16676875
> *Since you have space to work on you car, I would put a wire brush on a drill and clean the frame and just paint it black with spray cans. If I would have had space to work on my cart, thats what I would have done. I would have saved $1,000.00 and still have the same look.  :uh:
> *


yea i could do that but! im getting that done 4 a deal tho sandblast and powdercoat $400


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT SIZE STROKES CRIP?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 07:15 PM~16679896
> *MOTAVATION
> 
> JUST TOOK THESE PIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING THE 3 TO THE BULLY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE LAST 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin tight cuzzin snow, now get a impala like that :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16679896
> *MOTAVATION
> 
> JUST TOOK THESE PIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING THE 3 TO THE BULLY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE LAST 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 21 2010, 10:01 AM~16677441
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: payfred, 96ROADMASTER :uh:
> Get off the computer and go work on that bucket of yours!
> *


  ***** please. When ever you ready to leave out your garage let me know! You ole trailor Ryder! I'm in them streets!


----------



## 187PURE

THROW BACK GANGSTA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Q6TonqpG8&feature=related


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2010, 04:03 PM~16679058
> *DON'T UNDER ESTIMATE THE LOC.. THEY GOT IT GOING ON DOWN THE LOU
> *


......


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2010, 09:47 AM~16676882
> *Why are you asking Eazy for? He's a chrome and wheel man or something?
> 
> 3x gold daytons are around $2,700.00
> *


*Damn *****, you don't know what I got going on out this way..... :uh: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2010, 02:03 PM~16679058
> *DON'T UNDER ESTIMATE THE LOC.. THEY GOT IT GOING ON DOWN THE LOU
> *


WATCH YA P'S BROTHA, WE KEEPS IT CRACKIN FA REAL!!!! ANT IS A VERY KNOWN Y.G.!!! HE KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE BIZNESS IS, AND WHERE TO GET MORE THAN WHAT PEOPLE KNOW!!


----------



## Eazy

Remember this day cousin?


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16679896
> *MOTAVATION
> 
> JUST TOOK THESE PIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING THE 3 TO THE BULLY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE LAST 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




the "Stinkin Lincoln" looks nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Feb 22 2010, 12:52 AM~16684616
> *WATCH YA P'S BROTHA, WE KEEPS IT CRACKIN FA REAL!!!! ANT IS A VERY KNOWN Y.G.!!! HE KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THE BIZNESS IS, AND WHERE TO GET MORE THAN WHAT PEOPLE KNOW!!
> *


I'M NOT DISPUTING THAT HOMIE.. REREAD MY POST


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2010, 11:35 PM~16685104
> *I'M NOT DISPUTING THAT HOMIE.. REREAD MY POST
> *


AW NAW BROTHA, I'M RIDN WIT YA, JUST REINFORCIN WHAT'CHA SAID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Feb 22 2010, 01:39 AM~16685144
> *AW NAW BROTHA, I'M RIDN WIT YA, JUST REINFORCIN WHAT'CHA SAID!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Feb 22 2010, 01:39 AM~16685144
> *AW NAW BROTHA, I'M RIDN WIT YA, JUST REINFORCIN WHAT'CHA SAID!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 22 2010, 01:40 AM~16685159
> *:rimshot:
> *


A FEW OF THE HOMIES TRYING TO ROLL WIT ME WHEN I TOUCH DOWN TO HOLLA AT CHYALLS.. THEY GOTTA SADDLE UP THEY OWN HORSE THOUGH.. I ONLY GOT ROOM FOR ONE, MY LUGGAGE, AND MY TOOLS


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16685223-->
> 
> 
> 
> A FEW OF THE HOMIES TRYING TO ROLL WIT ME WHEN I TOUCH DOWN TO HOLLA AT CHYALLS.. THEY GOTTA SADDLE UP THEY OWN HORSE THOUGH.. I ONLY GOT ROOM FOR ONE, MY LUGGAGE, AND MY TOOLS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Feb 21 2010, 11:46 PM~16685232
> *
> *


  :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16683965
> * Well, enlighten me then *****!!!! :uh:*


----------



## bigswanga

:uh: Scotty Scotty.......Scotty :uh: I guess i get a win by Foe fit lol


----------



## 187PURE

WHO KNOWS THE WEIGHT OF A 4100 MOTOR COMPARED TO A 305?


----------



## 187PURE

NO COLOR LINES, SHIT IS BUMPIN  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRx-nZq9Q9c


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Feb 22 2010, 09:05 AM~16687280-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: Scotty Scotty.......Scotty :uh: I guess i get a win by Foe fit  lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha what else is new! Lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 22 2010, 09:17 AM~16687371
> *WHO KNOWS THE WEIGHT OF A 4100 MOTOR COMPARED TO A 305?
> *


Aint you on a computer? Google them use math! Damn. You a lab tech at that! Some scarry shit. :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 22 2010, 12:05 PM~16687280
> *:uh: Scotty Scotty.......Scotty :uh: I guess i get a win by Foe fit  lol
> *


damnit he called himself out


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 22 2010, 01:19 PM~16688365
> *Haha what else is new! Lol
> Aint you on a computer? Google them use math! Damn. You a lab tech at that! Some scarry shit.  :wow:
> *


DON'T YOU THINK I DID THAT BUBBLE HEAD? :uh: I ONLY FOUND 1 WEBSITE; 300LBS FOR A 4100, 580 FOR A 305.. I JUST AINT WANNA GO ON 1 SITE FOR INFO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 22 2010, 01:45 PM~16688559
> *damnit he called himself out
> *


LOOK YALL GOT MY ***** FUCKED UP :angry: 

DON'T YALL KNOW HE HAD A DENTIST APPOINTMENT THAT DAY :tongue:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 22 2010, 02:03 AM~16684751
> *the "Stinkin Lincoln" looks nice.... :biggrin:
> *



THANX HOMIE... HOWS THE PC?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688702
> *LOOK YALL GOT MY ***** FUCKED UP :angry:
> 
> DON'T YALL KNOW HE HAD A DENTIST APPOINTMENT THAT DAY :tongue:
> *


That ***** told me he had a install to do. :wow: 
Seems like he back up to his old booty scratching gum bumping bs!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 22 2010, 09:34 AM~16686748
> * Well, enlighten me then *****!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0. Uh oh


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2010, 12:02 PM~16688702
> *LOOK YALL GOT MY ***** FUCKED UP :angry:
> :uh:
> 
> DON'T YALL KNOW HE HAD A DENTIST APPOINTMENT THAT DAY :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16688365
> *Haha what else is new! Lol
> 
> Aint you on a computer? Google them use math! Damn. You a lab tech at that! Some scarry shit.  :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big John 69

i c u big swanga


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Feb 22 2010, 04:55 PM~16691085
> *i c u big swanga
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn this weather!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 21 2010, 06:41 PM~16681119
> *  ***** please. When ever you ready to leave out your garage let me know! You ole trailor Ryder! I'm in them streets!
> *


Im ready right now!! jive turkey


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 22 2010, 09:02 PM~16694159
> *Im ready right now!! jive turkey
> *


  
The master aint gona look the same. Ims just roll up on you on capital Blvd and chip it on you. Gona try to get the Cruz ins back up. The guys wana hit sunday summer Cruz nights again.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 2010, 06:15 PM~16679896
> *MOTAVATION
> 
> JUST TOOK THESE PIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDING THE 3 TO THE BULLY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE LAST 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big John 69




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Come on sun!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16694317
> *
> The master aint gona look the same. Ims just roll up on you on capital Blvd and chip it on you.  Gona try to get the Cruz ins back up. The guys wana hit sunday summer Cruz nights again.
> *


Shoot me a text or something when fools is cruisin you know I'll come out


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 23 2010, 03:54 PM~16702442
> *Shoot me a text or something when fools is cruisin you know I'll come out
> *


 :cheesy: You know it.. and Ima try to get info at least a day or so before!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

MY NEW RIMS..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 04:15 PM~16702622
> *:uh:
> *


That shit hot!! and when I flow past you in this modded out L1 with my pressed hair flowing in the wind youll be like this *****!!!! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

pic didnt work thats why :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 04:23 PM~16702701
> *pic didnt work thats why :uh:  :uh:
> *


damn they must have just took it off..


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHAT UP BROTHAS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn they calling for snow again!


And not NC Italian kind!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 23 2010, 07:10 PM~16702579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY NEW RIMS..
> *


IF THATS THE LOOK YOU GOING FOR COOL I GUESS, TIRES LOOK SO BIG THO :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:51 PM~16705043
> *WHAT UP BROTHAS
> *


DIRT DOG SUP HOMIE HOWS THANGS WITH THA CLUB


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP HOMIES I NEED SOME 64 NONE SS DOOR PANELS, IF YALL KNOW OF SOME OR GOT SOME PLEASE LET ME KNOW PLEASE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 08:49 PM~16705873
> *IF THATS THE LOOK YOU GOING FOR COOL I GUESS, TIRES LOOK SO BIG THO :wow:
> *


Its the camera angle. They nice and full of air so I can hop.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKS LIKE HELIUM IN THE TIRES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IS THIS 187 PURE HITTIN THE STREETS UP :cheesy: :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gog968AoelU


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lowridingmike jus makin Louisville's presence know in an almost all white lowriding community. Everybody keep ridin. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP LIL HOMIE I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A LONG TIME!! HOWS THANGS? YOU GOT A CAR YET LIL HOMIE


----------



## midwestcoast

MAN CUZ SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT IVE BEEN GETTIN MY MUSIC DOWNLOAD ON TRYIN TO FILL MY IPOD UP WHEN THE RYDA COME HOME NEXT MOUTH I NEED SUM NEW WEST COAST AND OLD WEST GANGSTA SHIT. I GOT THE SNOOPS THE POUND AND THE DRE, BUT I NEED SUM MORE I CANT GET ENUFF, PLUS IM BURNT OUT I KNOW YALL GOT SUM HOT SHIT YALL GOT IN THEM DECCS SO LETS SEE IT, THE BUMPS IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS THE HUMPS THANX FAM :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 24 2010, 12:19 AM~16707249
> *MAN CUZ SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT IVE BEEN GETTIN MY MUSIC DOWNLOAD ON TRYIN TO FILL MY IPOD UP WHEN THE RYDA COME HOME NEXT MOUTH I NEED SUM NEW WEST COAST AND OLD WEST GANGSTA SHIT. I GOT THE SNOOPS THE POUND AND THE DRE, BUT I NEED SUM MORE I CANT GET ENUFF, PLUS IM BURNT OUT I KNOW YALL GOT SUM HOT SHIT YALL GOT IN THEM DECCS SO LETS SEE IT, THE BUMPS IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS THE HUMPS THANX FAM :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


*What up fam, seen what you been building getting it craccin :thumbsup: ...... go to DATPIFF.COM sign up, it's free..... you can download 3 mixtapes a day. All kind of DJ's throw they mixtapes on there everyday.... I just downloaded a mixtape with all old funk on there...*


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 23 2010, 10:36 PM~16707562
> *What up fam, seen what you been building getting it craccin :thumbsup: ...... go to DATPIFF.COM sign up, it's free..... you can download 3 mixtapes a day.  All kind of DJ's throw they mixtapes on there everyday.... I just downloaded a mixtape with all old funk on there...
> *


YEAH FAM IM TRYN TO GET IT CRACCIN ON THE WHIP MAN THANX ALOT IMA GO DO THAT CUZ I NEED THEM TUNES IN MY LIFE YA DIG....GOOD LOOKIN 4REAL :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 24 2010, 12:47 AM~16707750
> *YEAH FAM IM TRYN TO GET IT CRACCIN ON THE WHIP MAN THANX ALOT IMA GO DO THAT CUZ I NEED THEM TUNES IN MY LIFE YA DIG....GOOD LOOKIN 4REAL :biggrin:
> *


*You know what it is G.......*


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 11:41 PM~16706643
> *IS THIS 187 PURE HITTIN THE STREETS UP :cheesy:  :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gog968AoelU
> *


That's "187" fa'sho bumpin' that J-Mack(three wheelin' in a trey)! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 11:41 PM~16706643
> *IS THIS 187 PURE HITTIN THE STREETS UP :cheesy:  :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gog968AoelU
> *


 :0 THAT WAS LAST SUMMER ON GIRARD AVE.. LOT OF HOOD RATS WAS OUT THAT DAY :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 24 2010, 04:32 AM~16709094
> *That's "187" fa'sho bumpin' that J-Mack(three wheelin' in a trey)! :0  :biggrin:
> *


HA.. TIPICAL SOMEBODY WOULD CATCH ME BUMPING THAT SHIT WHILE I'M TWISTING :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 23 2010, 10:55 PM~16705975
> *Its the camera angle. They nice and full of air so I can hop.
> *


COME ON MAN, STOP IT ALREADY :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

hello alll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2010, 11:19 AM~16709888
> *:0 THAT WAS LAST SUMMER ON GIRARD AVE.. LOT OF HOOD RATS WAS OUT THAT DAY :0
> *


WEN I SEEN THAT SHIT ON YOUTUBE I WAS TRIPPIN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2010, 08:21 AM~16709907
> *COME ON MAN, STOP IT ALREADY :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 11:22 AM~16709917
> *hello alll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U GRABBED THE BOMB YET?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 10:24 AM~16709931
> *WEN I SEEN THAT SHIT ON YOUTUBE I WAS TRIPPIN OUT :biggrin:
> *


I HAD NO KNOWLEDGE IT WAS THERE.. GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## bigswanga

Happy Birthday Scotty.You old fucker. :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 24 2010, 12:19 AM~16707249
> *MAN CUZ SOMEBODY HELP ME OUT IVE BEEN GETTIN MY MUSIC DOWNLOAD ON TRYIN TO FILL MY IPOD UP WHEN THE RYDA COME HOME NEXT MOUTH I NEED SUM NEW WEST COAST AND OLD WEST GANGSTA SHIT. I GOT THE SNOOPS THE POUND AND THE DRE, BUT I NEED SUM MORE I CANT GET ENUFF, PLUS IM BURNT OUT I KNOW YALL GOT SUM HOT SHIT YALL GOT IN THEM DECCS SO LETS SEE IT, THE BUMPS IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS THE HUMPS THANX FAM :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


GET AT ME.. I GOT MUZIC FOR DAYS.. UNDERGROUND SHIT YOU NEVA HEARD OF.. MAD pFUNK AND gFUNK.. REVERB TOO :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 23 2010, 11:48 PM~16706756
> *Lowridingmike jus makin Louisville's presence know in an almost all white lowriding community. Everybody keep ridin. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S COO HOMIE.. NO COLOR LINES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 24 2010, 08:59 AM~16710202
> *Happy Birthday Scotty.You old fucker. :wave:
> *


thanks Cuzz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

hey folks thanks for your prayers!!! my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!! God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2010, 01:01 PM~16711148
> *thanks Cuzz!!!!!!!!!
> *


SCARY FEELING PUSHIN 50 AINT IT ***** hno:


----------



## Big John 69

whats good people? i c u benny


----------



## lowrrico

Damn


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2010, 09:49 PM~16705873
> *IF THATS THE LOOK YOU GOING FOR COOL I GUESS, TIRES LOOK SO BIG THO :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Feb 24 2010, 11:01 AM~16711148-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Cuzz!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 24 2010, 11:29 AM~16711398
> *SCARY FEELING PUSHIN 50 AINT IT ***** hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

fucc scotty!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:05 PM~16711180
> *hey folks thanks for your prayers!!!  my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!!  God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

> *QUOTE(DOUBLE-V BABY @ Feb 24 2010, 02:05 PM)
> hey folks thanks for your prayers!!!  my wife's biopsy came back negative!!!!!!!!!!  God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thats a beautiful thing homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2010, 12:06 PM~16710256
> *THAT'S COO HOMIE.. NO COLOR LINES
> *


mike is black if you thought he is white


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

LET'S TAKE YALL TO THE TOP!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:01 PM~16711148
> *thanks Cuzz!!!!!!!!!
> *



HAPPY C-DAY U FUCCER HAHA HAVE A GREAT ONE LOCO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 11:44 AM~16710095
> *U GRABBED THE BOMB YET?
> *



ITS STILL IN THE MAKING BUT ITS LOOKIN GOOD I HAVE TO GO GET SAT HOPEFULLY BUT ITS SHOULD GO THRU....... MAN ITS GONNA KILL UM :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 11:52 PM~16716726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S TAKE YALL TO THE TOP!
> *


WEST GOOD SIS? HOWZ EVERYTHING UR WAY?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16716762
> *ITS STILL IN THE MAKING BUT ITS LOOKIN GOOD I HAVE TO GO GET SAT HOPEFULLY BUT ITS SHOULD GO THRU....... MAN ITS GONNA KILL UM :biggrin:
> *



HEY BRO WHAT'S UP, EVERYTHANG IS EVERYTHANG YOU KNOW... HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU ? HOW IS EVERYTHING OUT THERE ? HAVE YOU HEARD FROM LIL BRO?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 11:55 PM~16716805
> *HEY BRO WHAT'S UP, EVERYTHANG IS EVERYTHANG YOU KNOW... HOW ARE THINGS WITH YOU ? HOW IS EVERYTHING OUT THERE ? HAVE YOU HEARD FROM LIL BRO?
> *



GLAD U STILL AFLOAT SIS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE ALSO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. WE GOOD OUT HERE JUST SLOW MO U KNOW. TRYING TO GET THIS 54 BELAIR TIME TO CHANGE THE GAME WITH THE BOMB AND IM WORKING ON GETTIN A IMPALA NEW LOOK FOR THE SUMMER LOL. NAW HAVENT HERD FROM LIL BRO IS HE OK? I KNOW HES B N THE STREETS BUT HE NEEDS TO CALL ME MORE AND CHECC IN U KNOW SHIT I TALK TO MOMS MORE THEN HIM HAHA. HOWS BIG JAMES? GET AT ME SIS STAY LOW.......


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16716972
> *GLAD U STILL AFLOAT SIS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE ALSO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. WE GOOD OUT HERE JUST SLOW MO U KNOW. TRYING TO GET THIS 54 BELAIR TIME TO CHANGE THE GAME WITH THE BOMB AND IM WORKING ON GETTIN A IMPALA NEW LOOK FOR THE SUMMER LOL. NAW HAVENT HERD FROM LIL BRO IS HE OK? I KNOW HES B N THE STREETS BUT HE NEEDS TO CALL ME MORE AND CHECC IN U KNOW SHIT I TALK TO MOMS MORE THEN HIM HAHA. HOWS BIG JAMES? GET AT ME SIS STAY LOW.......
> *



SHIT ALL IS WELL. YOU KNOW IM GOING TO MAKE SHIT HAPPEN BRO :biggrin: YOU KNOW WORKING ON SHIT RIGHT NOW SHIT IT'S CRUNCH TIME FOR US OUT HERE RIGHT NOW, SHIT GOT'S TO COME WITH IT YOU FEEL ME, SO SHIT WE OUT HERE MAKING MOVES AND ALL THE GOOD GOOD YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW YOUR SIS GET'S DOWN BRO...... ON LIL BRO I HAVE NOT HEARD FROM HIM IN A MIN SINCE I LEFT THAT CLUB AND SHIT , BUT I KNOW HE IS DOING ALRIGHT HE COULD BE BETTER YOU FEEL ME BUT LIL BRO GOT TO DO LIL BRO, POPS IS GOOD LAST TIME I SAW HIM WAS ON NEW YEARS. THEY ALRIGHT THOUGH IM GOING TO HIT HIM UP AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW AND HIT YOU BACK.

SHIT SO LIKE THAT BRO, YOU MADE SOME BIG MOVES OUT THERE YOU NEED TO POST SOME FLICKS UP AND LET ME SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH. GOT SOME NEW SHIT COMING OUT SOON. I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED.ONELOVE BRO AND ALWAYS STAY UP.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16717055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKES THAT RIGHT THERE GANGSTA!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:06 PM~16716972
> *GLAD U STILL AFLOAT SIS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE ALSO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. WE GOOD OUT HERE JUST SLOW MO U KNOW. TRYING TO GET THIS 54 BELAIR TIME TO CHANGE THE GAME WITH THE BOMB AND IM WORKING ON GETTIN A IMPALA NEW LOOK FOR THE SUMMER LOL. NAW HAVENT HERD FROM LIL BRO IS HE OK? I KNOW HES B N THE STREETS BUT HE NEEDS TO CALL ME MORE AND CHECC IN U KNOW SHIT I TALK TO MOMS MORE THEN HIM HAHA. HOWS BIG JAMES? GET AT ME SIS STAY LOW.......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP TINA? SUP CUZZIN SNOW SUP NITTY I C YOU FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:11 AM~16717055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AYYYYYY I CAN C YOU GETTIN YOUR POPS ON IN THIS CAR :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16717136
> *SUP TINA? SUP CUZZIN SNOW SUP NITTY I C YOU FOOL :biggrin:
> *



WHAT'S UP.... HOW ARE YOU DOING AND HOWS MY NEPHEW DOIN? SHIT WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:14 AM~16717100
> *SHIT ALL IS WELL. YOU KNOW IM GOING TO MAKE SHIT HAPPEN BRO :biggrin:  YOU KNOW WORKING ON SHIT RIGHT NOW SHIT IT'S CRUNCH TIME FOR US OUT HERE RIGHT NOW, SHIT GOT'S TO COME WITH IT YOU FEEL ME, SO SHIT WE OUT HERE MAKING MOVES AND ALL THE GOOD GOOD YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW YOUR SIS GET'S DOWN BRO......  ON LIL BRO I HAVE NOT HEARD FROM HIM IN A MIN SINCE I LEFT THAT CLUB AND SHIT , BUT I KNOW HE IS DOING ALRIGHT HE COULD BE BETTER YOU FEEL ME BUT LIL BRO GOT TO DO LIL BRO, POPS IS GOOD LAST TIME I SAW HIM WAS ON NEW YEARS. THEY ALRIGHT THOUGH IM GOING TO HIT HIM UP AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW AND HIT YOU BACK.
> 
> SHIT SO LIKE THAT BRO, YOU MADE SOME BIG MOVES OUT THERE YOU NEED TO POST SOME FLICKS UP AND LET ME SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH.  GOT SOME NEW SHIT COMING OUT SOON. I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED.ONELOVE BRO AND ALWAYS STAY UP.
> *



SOUNDS GOOD SIS DO THE DAM THING I KNOW U AND U WILL MAKE ALL THE RT MOVES :biggrin: LET ME KNOW ON LIL BRO  YEAH I PUT UP A SMALL PIX FOR ALL TO C JUST A TEASE RT NOW TELL ITS AT THE HOUSE U KNOW. IM TRYING SIS GOTTA PUT IT DOWN THE WEST WAY U KNOW LOL  

BAC AT CHA SIS STAY LOW


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16717129
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

HEY WHAT'S UP HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:15 AM~16717122
> *I LIKES THAT RIGHT THERE GANGSTA!
> *



TIME TO GET ME SUM NEW STACYS AND A FEW NEW BRIMS HAHA STEP OUT N STYLE :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16717129
> *:uh:
> *



FUCC U JUST FINISH UR CAR FUCCER...... STOP TEXTING ME AT THE EARLY AM FOO UR MY CHOW CALL FOO?????? LOL


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:18 PM~16717159
> *SOUNDS GOOD SIS DO THE DAM THING I KNOW U AND U WILL MAKE ALL THE RT MOVES :biggrin: LET ME KNOW ON LIL BRO  YEAH I PUT UP A SMALL PIX FOR ALL TO C JUST A TEASE RT NOW TELL ITS AT THE HOUSE U KNOW. IM TRYING SIS GOTTA PUT IT DOWN THE WEST WAY U KNOW LOL
> 
> BAC AT CHA SIS STAY LOW
> *



THAT'S WEST UP ... YOU GOT TO PUT THAT WEST LOS ANGELES FLAVA TO THE SHIT. LOL........


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:19 PM~16717172
> *TIME TO GET ME SUM NEW STACYS AND A FEW NEW BRIMS HAHA STEP OUT N STYLE :cheesy:
> *



I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:17 AM~16717145
> *AYYYYYY I CAN C YOU GETTIN YOUR POPS ON IN THIS CAR :cheesy:
> *



WEST GOOD HOMIE LOC? MAN POPS ON ALL THE WAY TO THE SHOWS HAHA TIME TO ACT MY AGE HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16717153
> *WHAT'S UP.... HOW ARE YOU DOING AND HOWS MY NEPHEW DOIN? SHIT WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO?
> *


HES SOOOO BAD BUT FULL OF JOY, CLIMBING UP EVERY DAMN THANG LOL IM GUD STILL VERY BIZZY TAKING CARE OF THA FAM AND STILL TRYING TO RIDE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:20 AM~16717193
> *THAT'S WEST UP ... YOU GOT TO PUT THAT WEST LOS ANGELES FLAVA TO THE SHIT. LOL........
> *



NOW U KNOW I WILL ITS GONNA B FUNKY WITH THAT LA WESTSIDE C.C FLAVOR U KNOW


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:22 PM~16717223
> *HES SOOOO BAD BUT FULL OF JOY, CLIMBING UP EVERY DAMN THANG LOL IM GUD STILL VERY BIZZY TAKING CARE OF THA FAM AND STILL TRYING TO RIDE
> *



OHHHHHHHHHHH HE'S ABOUT TO BE 2 RIGHT.....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:21 AM~16717207
> *I THOUGHT YOU KNEW!
> *



HAHA I KNEW KNOW BUT TIME TO SHOW N PROVE HAHA


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:23 PM~16717229
> *NOW U KNOW I WILL ITS GONNA B FUNKY WITH THAT LA WESTSIDE C.C FLAVOR U KNOW
> *




YAEH BUDDY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:21 AM~16717208
> *WEST GOOD HOMIE LOC? MAN POPS ON ALL THE WAY TO THE SHOWS HAHA TIME TO ACT MY AGE HAHA
> *


AYYYY FOOL U AINT THAT OLD :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:25 AM~16717255
> *AYYYY FOOL U AINT THAT OLD :biggrin:
> *



WITH THESE BONES CRACCING AND SHIT I CANT TELL HAHA.. JK IM ONLY 21 NOW I CAN DRINK?????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:24 AM~16717241
> *OHHHHHHHHHHH HE'S ABOUT TO BE 2 RIGHT.....
> *


HES 13 MONTHS NOW, I HEARD WEN THEY GET 2 THEY SUPER BAD :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16717265
> *WITH THESE BONES CRACCING AND SHIT I CANT TELL HAHA.. JK IM ONLY 21 NOW I CAN DRINK?????????
> *


 :roflmao: DRINKS ON ME YOUNG MAN


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:25 PM~16717255
> *AYYYY FOOL U AINT THAT OLD :biggrin:
> *




NAW BRO ANIT THE OLD BUT HE ANIT THAT YOUNG EATHER HAHAHAHAHA.... J/K BRO.... YOUR STILL A YOUNG MAN.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FOR TINA :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqvdySFkZ00


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:26 PM~16717266
> *HES 13 MONTHS NOW, I HEARD WEN THEY GET 2 THEY SUPER BAD :0
> *



HELL YEAH THEY GET BAD :angry: :angry: :angry: I WISH MINE HAD AN OFF BUTTON..... HAHAHAHAHAHA........ :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:28 AM~16717301
> *HELL YEAH THEY GET BAD :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  I WISH MINE HAD AN OFF BUTTON..... HAHAHAHAHAHA........ :biggrin:
> *


AHH MAN IM NOT READY FOR THAT SHIT!! IM READY FOR HIM TO GET TO THAT AGE WHERE HE CHILLS AND HELP ME WORK ON THE CARS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:27 PM~16717294
> *FOR TINA  :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqvdySFkZ00
> *



VERY NICE SONG.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER+Feb 24 2010, 09:19 PM~16717170-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> HEY WHAT'S UP HOW YOU BEEN?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Babygurl, I've been good. All is working out just fine. Thanks for asking.
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:20 PM~16717186
> *FUCC U JUST FINISH UR CAR FUCCER...... STOP TEXTING ME AT THE EARLY AM FOO UR MY CHOW CALL FOO?????? LOL
> *


Fukc you! thats why dude wants to dump that car cuzz nobody wants it!!! I'm gonna call u 64walking junior!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:31 PM~16717340
> *AHH MAN IM NOT READY FOR THAT SHIT!! IM READY FOR HIM TO GET TO THAT AGE WHERE HE CHILLS AND HELP ME WORK ON THE CARS LOL :biggrin:
> *



ONCE HE MAKES 2 HE WILL WANT TO BUT HE WILL STILL BE BAD AS FUCK.......OMG MINE IS BAD JUST BAD..... LOL.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16717266
> *HES 13 MONTHS NOW, I HEARD WEN THEY GET 2 THEY SUPER BAD :0
> *



SUPA BAD GET READY :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:32 PM~16717370
> *Hey Babygurl, I've been good. All is working out just fine. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Fukc you! thats why dude wants to dump that car cuzz nobody wants it!!! I'm gonna call u 64walking junior!!!
> *




NOT A PROB... IT'S BEEN A MIN . SO HOWS THE FAM AND THE RIDE COMING ALONG?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16717277
> *:roflmao:  DRINKS ON ME YOUNG MAN
> *



HOPE U HAVE DEEP POCCETS MAN I CAN DRINK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I got one kid....no more for me...too damn expensive and they mamas change up after they give birth...fuck that!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16717279
> *NAW BRO ANIT THE OLD BUT HE ANIT THAT YOUNG EATHER HAHAHAHAHA.... J/K BRO.... YOUR STILL A YOUNG MAN.
> *



THANX SIS BUT DAAAAM MAYBE IF I DIE MY HAIR I CAN TRICC MYSELF LOL?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:33 AM~16717381
> *SUPA BAD GET READY :0
> *


AHHH FUCK WHAT DIDI GET MY SELF INTO LOL BUT I LOVE EVERY MINUTE WITH MY SON


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:35 PM~16717404
> *I got one kid....no more for me...too damn expensive and they mamas change up after they give birth...fuck that!
> *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... WELL YOU TOLD IT LIKE IT IS. :happysad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 09:34 PM~16717395
> *NOT A PROB... IT'S BEEN A MIN . SO HOWS THE FAM AND THE RIDE COMING ALONG?
> *


Family is good...CC life is good and all worked our fine. Bought my engine and all the chrome so I've made some decent progress this year...long way to go but thats okay. It will all be worth it.

How's Str8 Tippin' CC working out? New members, no drama, etc?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:32 AM~16717370
> *Fukc you! thats why dude wants to dump that car cuzz nobody wants it!!! I'm gonna call u 64walking junior!!!
> *




:uh: SHUT FOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP CALLING ME THEN UR NEW NAME IS INFANT SNOW LOL


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:36 PM~16717419
> *AHHH FUCK WHAT DIDI GET MY SELF INTO LOL BUT I LOVE EVERY MINUTE WITH MY SON
> *



I KNOW YOU DO! PRICELESS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:36 AM~16717419
> *AHHH FUCK WHAT DIDI GET MY SELF INTO LOL BUT I LOVE EVERY MINUTE WITH MY SON
> *



U GOT URSELF IN DEEP SHIT HAHA :uh: BUT ITS THE BEST SHIT A MOFO CAN HAVE LOL U KNOW LUV THEM ALL THE WAY SHIT THATS THE ONLY THING WE HAVE LEFT THAT IS PURE U FEEL ME?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA THATS TRU SHIT THERE BIG HOMIE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 09:36 PM~16717431
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...... WELL YOU TOLD IT LIKE IT IS. :happysad:
> *


 For real man...

having a girlfriend is great but once they get pregnant they dont give a fuck about a man anymore...

shit, every women has a kid(s) anyways, why should I try and have one?....


----------



## cripn8ez

YO MY HOMIE JUST TEXTED ME THIS



WHY DID THE CRIP CROSS THE ROAD??????????????


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:37 PM~16717442
> *Family is good...CC life is good and all worked our fine. Bought my engine and all the chrome so I've made some decent progress this year...long way to go but thats okay. It will all be worth it.
> 
> How's Str8 Tippin' CC working out? New members, no drama, etc?
> *



NEW MEMBERS YES, DRAMA NONE AT ALL YET LOL... ALL THE PEPS ARE COOL AND ALL THAT GOOD SHIT WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE RIGHT FROM THE GETGO SO EVERYTHING IS EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW. :x:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:40 AM~16717486
> *YEA THATS TRU SHIT THERE BIG HOMIE
> *



YEP YEP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:34 AM~16717397
> *HOPE U HAVE DEEP POCCETS MAN I CAN DRINK LOL :biggrin:
> *


U MITE CAN OUTDRINK ME BUT MTE CAN OUT SMOKE YOU THO LOCO MY LUNGS ARE YOUNGER THAN YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:40 AM~16717488
> *For real man...
> 
> having a girlfriend is great but once they get pregnant they dont give a fuck about a man anymore...
> 
> shit, every women has a kid(s) anyways, why should I try and have one?....
> *



HOW U KNOW ABOUT KIDS FOO U ALWAYZ GOT UR FACE N THE PIE MAN??????????

HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:35 AM~16717404
> *I got one kid....no more for me...too damn expensive and they mamas change up after they give birth...fuck that!
> *


YOU AINT LAYING THE PIPE RIGHT FOOL :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 09:40 PM~16717492
> *NEW MEMBERS YES, DRAMA NONE AT ALL YET LOL... ALL THE PEPS ARE COOL AND ALL THAT GOOD SHIT WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE RIGHT FROM THE GETGO SO EVERYTHING IS EVERYTHING RIGHT NOW. :x:
> *


 Good. Summer's comming. Lots to look forward to.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:41 AM~16717512
> *U MITE CAN OUTDRINK ME BUT MTE CAN OUT SMOKE YOU THO LOCO MY LUNGS ARE YOUNGER THAN YOURS :biggrin:
> *



FOO IM A VET I CAN DANCE UNDER WATER AND NOT GET WET LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 09:40 PM~16717488
> *For real man...
> 
> having a girlfriend is great but once they get pregnant they dont give a fuck about a man anymore...
> 
> shit, every women has a kid(s) anyways, why should I try and have one?....
> *



WELL IT JUST ALL DEPENDS ON THE PERSON I GUESS.... BUT YOU MAKE A VERY GOOD POINT . JUST DON'T TELL ANY OF THE GIRLS THAT IM AGREEING WITH YA. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:40 AM~16717489
> *YO MY HOMIE JUST TEXTED ME THIS
> WHY DID THE CRIP CROSS THE ROAD??????????????
> *


TO GET INTO SOME GANGSTA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16717537
> *WELL IT JUST ALL DEPENDS ON THE PERSON I GUESS.... BUT YOU MAKE A VERY GOOD POINT . JUST DON'T TELL ANY OF THE GIRLS THAT IM AGREEING WITH YA. :biggrin:
> *



IM TELLING TRADER HAHA JK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16717533
> *FOO IM A VET I CAN DANCE UNDER WATER AND NOT GET WET LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA THATS RITE WELL WE GONE C


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16717542
> *TO GET INTO SOME GANGSTA SHIT :biggrin:
> *




HAHA NAW


"CUZZ" LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 24 2010, 09:41 PM~16717519-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW U KNOW ABOUT KIDS FOO U ALWAYZ GOT UR FACE N THE PIE MAN??????????
> 
> HAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn right......i got pics too!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:42 PM~16717526
> *YOU AINT LAYING THE PIPE RIGHT FOOL  :roflmao:
> *


i cover my pipe up...unlike like your ass!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:44 PM~16717547
> *IM TELLING TRADER HAHA JK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




HAHAHAHAHA ... WHAT EVER.....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16717555
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA THATS RITE WELL WE GONE C
> *



YES WE WILL BRO..

U ARE COMING DOWN FOR CINCO RIGHT? U CAN STAY AT MY PAD AND WE LEAVE FROM THERE? SOUND LIKE A PLAN?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 09:43 PM~16717537
> *WELL IT JUST ALL DEPENDS ON THE PERSON I GUESS.... BUT YOU MAKE A VERY GOOD POINT . JUST DON'T TELL ANY OF THE GIRLS THAT IM AGREEING WITH YA. :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16717560
> *HAHA NAW
> "CUZZ" LOL
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16717564
> *damn right......i got pics too!!!!
> i cover my pipe up...unlike like your ass!!!!!!!
> *



I KNOW THATS Y I SAID THAT I HAVE THE PICS U SEND ME WITH U DOWN TOWN AND U HAD A BIB ON?????????? LOL DONT WANNA MISS NOTHING I GUESS?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

GOOD NIGHT MY LIL NINJA.... IM ABOUT TO GET THE GREEN IN ME GOT'S TO GO, I HOLLA!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:45 AM~16717574
> *HAHAHAHAHA ... WHAT EVER.....
> *


 :roflmao: :420:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:44 AM~16717564
> *damn right......i got pics too!!!!
> i cover my pipe up...unlike like your ass!!!!!!!
> *


IT WAS PLANNED NOT LIKE YOU, :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:46 PM~16717600
> *I KNOW THATS Y I SAID THAT I HAVE THE PICS U SEND ME WITH U DOWN TOWN AND U HAD A BIB ON?????????? LOL DONT WANNA MISS NOTHING I GUESS?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:47 AM~16717609
> *GOOD NIGHT MY LIL NINJA.... IM ABOUT TO GET THE GREEN IN ME GOT'S TO GO, I HOLLA!
> *



FO SHO TAKE CARE SIS 1............


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:48 AM~16717620
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :drama: :boink: :420:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:45 AM~16717581
> *YES WE WILL BRO..
> 
> U ARE COMING DOWN FOR CINCO RIGHT? U CAN STAY AT MY PAD AND WE LEAVE FROM THERE? SOUND LIKE A PLAN?
> *


WHEN WAS IT AGAIN? ILL TRY TO MAKE EVEN IF I TAKE A GREY HOUND


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:48 PM~16717612
> *:roflmao:  :420:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 09:48 PM~16717616
> *IT WAS PLANNED NOT LIKE YOU,  :cheesy:
> *


 lol @ "planned" !!!! thats even worse on your part!!!! building a 64 doing sumthin' like that :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

later BBgurl...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:49 AM~16717633
> *WHEN WAS IT AGAIN? ILL TRY TO MAKE EVEN IF I TAKE A GREY HOUND
> *



MAY 3RD I THINK? I GOT U AT THE BUS STATION FOO LOL LET ME KNOW LOC LETS MAKE IT A HELLA TIME U KNOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:50 AM~16717640
> *lol @ "planned" !!!! thats even worse on your part!!!! building a 64 doing sumthin' like that :twak:
> *


I GOT COUGHT UP IN ITTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 25 2010, 12:50 AM~16717639
> *:boink:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:51 AM~16717657
> *I GOT COUGHT UP IN ITTTTTTTTTTTT :biggrin:
> *




OVER HIS HEAD LOL.............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:51 AM~16717656
> *MAY 3RD I THINK? I GOT U AT THE BUS STATION FOO LOL LET ME KNOW LOC LETS MAKE IT A HELLA TIME U KNOW
> *


WE WILL C JUST REMIND ME, MAY IS MY MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:52 AM~16717675
> *OVER HIS HEAD LOL.............
> *


LOL MANNNNN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:53 AM~16717677
> *WE WILL C JUST REMIND ME, MAY IS MY MONTH :biggrin:
> *



WILL DO LOC  IM OUT FOR A FEW BRB TIME TO TWIST :420: :boink:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

wonderbread and eggrolls making plans!!!!! you now have a combined IQ of 2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:54 AM~16717698
> *wonderbread and eggrolls making plans!!!!! you now have a combined IQ of 2
> *


DONT BE MAD CUZ U CANT HANG OUT FOOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 25 2010, 12:54 AM~16717692
> *WILL DO LOC  IM OUT FOR A FEW BRB TIME TO TWIST :420:  :boink:
> *


TWIST IT LIGHT IT HIT IT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 12:54 AM~16717698
> *wonderbread and eggrolls making plans!!!!! you now have a combined IQ of 2
> *



HA NOT FUNNY DIP SHIT OR IS IT DIP SET? LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 25 2010, 12:56 AM~16717728
> *DONT BE MAD CUZ U CANT HANG OUT FOOL
> *



THAT ***** IS HOUSE MOUSE HE WILL NEVER HANG OUT HAHA...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:57 PM~16717748
> *HA NOT FUNNY DIP SHIT OR IS IT DIP SET? LOL
> *


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1616641787.html

found this 4 you.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 01:05 AM~16717880
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1616641787.html
> 
> found this 4 you.
> *



THATS NICE WHERE IS THAT AT NEVER HERD OF THAT PLACE? MUST B UP NORTH? LOOK AT IT FORME FUCCER ILL SEND U THE MONEY TAKE IT TO MO VALL FOR ME TO MY LOCS HOUSE ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 10:08 PM~16717921
> *THATS NICE WHERE IS THAT AT NEVER HERD OF THAT PLACE? MUST B UP NORTH? LOOK AT IT FORME FUCCER ILL SEND U THE MONEY TAKE IT TO MO VALL FOR ME TO MY LOCS HOUSE ?
> *


 find out the details and pay for my time?


----------



## Dirt422

> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1616641787.html
> 
> found this 4 you.
> 
> 
> 65's are nice years :biggrin:
> 
> Hey snow wutz rena last name loco? I'm tryin 2 facebook her...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 10:09 PM~16717944
> *find out the details and pay for my time?
> *


he need 2 bust him a Impala and quit playin :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 25 2010, 01:05 AM~16717880
> *http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1616641787.html
> 
> found this 4 you.
> *


BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## cripn8ez

> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/cto/1616641787.html
> 
> found this 4 you.
> 65's are nice years :biggrin:
> 
> Hey snow wutz rena last name loco? I'm tryin 2 facebook her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT I FOR GOT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE IVE HAD THAT MAN THATS WAS SUM GOOD SHIT THERE LOL.  THEY KEYS TO MY SCOOTER ARE STILL N HER BUSHES HAHA SUM WHERE?
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 25 2010, 01:18 AM~16718067
> *he need 2 bust him a Impala and quit playin :0
> *



ITS N THE WORK LOCO TRUST ME IM TIRED OF PLAYING :biggrin: ALL THIS MONEY I SPEND ON REG CARS TIME TO STEP MY GAME UP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 10:26 PM~16718172
> *ITS N THE WORK LOCO TRUST ME IM TIRED OF PLAYING :biggrin: ALL THIS MONEY I SPEND ON REG CARS TIME TO STEP MY GAME UP
> *


 yup...he needs to fall in line with his LA chapter


what it do Dirt??


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 24 2010, 10:30 PM~16718230
> *yup...he needs to fall in line with his LA chapter
> what it do Dirt??
> *



Nuttin just keepin my head above water and tryin to raise these hard heads...  

Ya'll will cee wutz up in a few years :biggrin: 


Teena Marie @ San Manuel next month.....What ya'll know bout that!
I'm up in there wit my gurl


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16718157
> *SHIT I FOR GOT ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE IVE HAD THAT MAN THATS WAS SUM GOOD SHIT THERE LOL.  THEY KEYS TO MY SCOOTER ARE STILL N HER BUSHES HAHA SUM WHERE?
> *



Cee. thats to much of that spinach...U cant member sh*t!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 24 2010, 10:37 PM~16718345
> *Nuttin just keepin my head above water and tryin to raise these hard heads...
> 
> Ya'll will cee wutz up in a few years :biggrin:
> Teena Marie @ San Manuel next month.....What ya'll know bout that!
> I'm up in there wit my gurl
> *


 :cheesy: Im talking square biz to you baby square square biz lol...
I might have to see whats up with that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

seats for my 64 gettin dne now :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 26 2010, 10:37 AM~16733150
> *seats for my 64 gettin dne now :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you do shit backwards


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

how, my shit getting done fool, my body is in the works so dont trip it all fall into place


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

sure


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dont hate like always


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 26 2010, 10:37 AM~16733150
> *seats for my 64 gettin dne now :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 26 2010, 05:04 PM~16735237
> *:uh: you do shit backwards
> *


hes from GA where like Kriss Kross they do thangs backwards


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 27 2010, 09:23 AM~16740556
> *hes from GA where like Kriss Kross they do thangs backwards
> *


fuck you lol im not FROM ga im just STUCK here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Feb 27 2010, 06:23 AM~16740556
> *hes from GA where like Kriss Kross they do thangs backwards
> *


 he should name is car that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well you can name the car what you want, its dedicated to you cf, dedicated to bust your ass :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2010, 07:27 AM~16740698
> *well you can name the car what you want, its dedicated to you cf, dedicated to bust your ass :biggrin:
> *


u better take my advice if you want the chance to do that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2010, 08:01 AM~16740779
> *hno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wateva lol but shit heading in the right direction


----------



## Skim

this topic needs some pics I know some of yall seen it in the other topic but my rag 4 is almost done. Getting cut for hydros now.


----------



## Skim

on the way from north carolina stopped in ATLANTA and met up with BIGWHIT64 at 3 in the mornin.










Big Whit's 6 fo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOW THATS A TRU RIDAH RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

PICS LOOK GOOD.. THANKS SKIM


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2010, 08:49 AM~16741219
> *on the way from north carolina stopped in ATLANTA and met up with BIGWHIT64 at 3 in the mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That's some motivation right there. I cant wait to get started on my new rag :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 27 2010, 11:25 AM~16741790
> *:0 That's some motivation right there. I cant wait to get started on my new rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait til you get started either :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

Hey Skim...Was that a parts car on the trailer?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

good to see my homies doin it!!


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 27 2010, 01:25 PM~16741790
> *:0 That's some motivation right there. I cant wait to get started on my new rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you gonna keep that sideview mirror :biggrin: looks like a great project, good luck


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD PICS SKIM HELLA RAG....... WHEN U WAS CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIE FROM THE "O"???????


----------



## cripn8ez

FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKIN GOOD WEST SIDE LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin: BYE BYE LINCOLN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2010, 11:00 PM~16745229
> *LOOKIN GOOD WEST SIDE LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:  BYE BYE LINCOLN
> *


SHHHHHH :uh: HAHA THANX MAN WE DID GOOD TODAY 2 CARS 2 TROPHYS AT A HOT ROD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:11 PM~16745324
> *SHHHHHH :uh: HAHA THANX MAN WE DID GOOD TODAY 2 CARS 2 TROPHYS AT A HOT ROD SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 What class were you two in?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 27 2010, 11:12 PM~16745331
> *What class were you two in?
> *



ITS WAS 5 LOW LOWS SO THEY HAD A CLASS FOR US


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:15 PM~16745363
> *ITS WAS 5 LOW LOWS SO THEY HAD A CLASS FOR US
> *


 thats cool they recognized Lowriders.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 27 2010, 08:02 PM~16744421
> *good to see my homies doin it!!
> *


Yup :yes:


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD 187?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 27 2010, 07:41 PM~16745070
> *FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0. Looks cool! Wish I was closer


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

U CLOSER THAN ME :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Haha. Not by much! Its like 4 hrs to go see them !my half way point to Atlanta!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TRU DAT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 27 2010, 12:25 PM~16741790
> *:0 That's some motivation right there. I cant wait to get started on my new rag :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i know you gonna put it down right there


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Feb 27 2010, 01:32 PM~16742300-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Skim...Was that a parts car on the trailer?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, took it to north carolina
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:40 PM~16745066
> *GOOD PICS SKIM HELLA RAG....... WHEN U WAS CHILLIN WITH THE HOMIE FROM THE "O"???????
> *


3 in the morning last saturday on the way to nc and stopped in atlanta to drop him off some chrome parts



> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 27 2010, 08:41 PM~16745070
> *FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 12:41 AM~16746681
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I DON'T KNOW WHETHER TO LAUGH OR CRY


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2010, 02:10 AM~16746920
> *yep, took it to north carolina
> 3 in the morning last saturday on the way to nc and stopped in atlanta to drop him off some chrome parts
> :thumbsup:
> *


HALF BREED ASS Y U DIDNT HIT ME IF U WAS N NC WE COULD HAVE CHOPED IT UP FOR A FEW HAD A BEER? MAN THAT 64 IS NICE AS FUCC BRO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

going to tn ill c yall in a few :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 09:46 AM~16748487
> *going to tn ill c yall in a few :biggrin:
> *


WHAT U GETTING OUT THERE FOOLIE-O? I MIGHT B TAKING A TRIP TO OK THIS WEEK NEW TOY?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

u already know what im getting :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

new toy huh hmnnnnnn :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 04:54 PM~16751897
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


I told you! Ima ride up on you and back bumper!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ok then we will c whats craccin fool :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

aint nothing like new parts coming to your house :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 05:16 PM~16752098
> *aint nothing like new parts coming to your house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's it! I had nothing but parts come in all year! My garage looks like cf! But the only differance is I put them on my car. :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 07:33 PM~16752239
> *That's it! I had nothing but parts come in all year! My garage looks like cf! But the only differance is I put them on my car.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: YOU STILL A SQUARE BUT I HAD TO LAUGH AT THAT SHIT.. THAT THANG TICKLE ME


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 08:16 PM~16752098
> *aint nothing like new parts coming to your house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCC YEAH AINT NOTHING LIKE PROGRESS LOCO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

y'all are still some 4 door parts car havin' chumps!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 28 2010, 09:14 PM~16752599
> *y'all are still some 4 door parts car havin' chumps!!!
> *



****** IM MEAN WEANER OH I MEAN WINNER WHERES UR CAR?????? LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 28 2010, 08:14 PM~16752599
> *y'all are still some 4 door parts car havin' chumps!!!
> *


COUPE ON IT'S WAY


----------



## payfred

:yes: :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 08:15 PM~16752619
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


WHAT'S GOOD FRED


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Feb 28 2010, 06:15 PM~16752608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ****** IM MEAN WEANER OH I MEAN WINNER WHERES UR CAR?????? LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres yours??? :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 28 2010, 06:15 PM~16752616
> *COUPE ON IT'S WAY
> *


good.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 06:15 PM~16752619
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Man you guys post quick as hell!

I was saying yes to when cripn said "nothin like progress" then it was like 3 posts inbetween :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 08:18 PM~16752639
> *Man you guys post quick as hell!
> 
> I was saying yes to when cripn said "nothin like progress" then it was like 3 posts inbetween :wow:
> *


THAT'S CAUSE YOU HAVE DIAL-UP :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 28 2010, 06:16 PM~16752626
> *WHAT'S GOOD FRED
> *


Aint too much homie just been driving the Caddy around all day today


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 28 2010, 06:19 PM~16752650
> *THAT'S CAUSE YOU HAVE DIAL-UP :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: SO I still be on the internecks


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 08:19 PM~16752653
> *Aint too much homie just been driving the Caddy around all day today
> *


AINT NUTHIN LIKE IT HOMIE.. I LIKE CHEVY's, BUT WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN CADDY ROLLIN IT DEMANDS RESPECT. BIG 'OL GRILL ROLLIN UP THE GOTDAMN STREET, AND IT LOOKS INTIMIDATING


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16752634
> *wheres yours??? :uh:
> good.
> *


WITCH ONE FUCCER?

YO CALL ME MAN I NEED TO ASK U SUM THING REAL TALK


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16752639
> *Man you guys post quick as hell!
> 
> I was saying yes to when cripn said "nothin like progress" then it was like 3 posts inbetween :wow:
> *


CUZ MY FINGURES ARE AS FAST AS MY HANDS HAHA :h5:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 28 2010, 06:22 PM~16752689
> *AINT NUTHIN LIKE IT HOMIE.. I LIKE CHEVY's, BUT WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN CADDY ROLLIN IT DEMANDS RESPECT. BIG 'OL GRILL ROLLIN UP THE GOTDAMN STREET, AND IT LOOKS INTIMIDATING
> *


Yeah it was cool I got a few thumbs up from some people

This dude was at the gas station with his son maybe 8 years old. The kid says Daddy is that a lowrider? And the the dude says No son, that is a work of art.

I was like :happysad: Thanks man


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 09:19 PM~16752653
> *Aint too much homie just been driving the Caddy around all day today
> *



ME TO NICE DAY RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 09:25 PM~16752736
> *Yeah it was cool I got a few thumbs up from some people
> 
> This dude was at the gas station with his son maybe 8 years old. The kid says Daddy is that a lowrider? And the the dude says No son, that is a work of art.
> 
> I was like :happysad:  Thanks man
> *


 :thumbsup: REAL TALK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Feb 28 2010, 06:14 PM~16752599-->
> 
> 
> 
> y'all are still some 4 door parts car havin' chumps!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see you next year! You !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 06:25 PM~16752736
> *Yeah it was cool I got a few thumbs up from some people
> 
> This dude was at the gas station with his son maybe 8 years old. The kid says Daddy is that a lowrider? And the the dude says No son, that is a work of art.
> 
> I was like :happysad:  Thanks man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That shit made me cry a little. Mail man.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 28 2010, 06:30 PM~16752783
> *ME TO NICE DAY RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Yes it was. My bitch still on stands. Waiting on tires for my rims. And beef to put my cylinders in. That's it. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 28 2010, 09:14 PM~16752599
> *y'all are still some 4 door parts car havin' chumps!!!
> *


its a cadillac tho shits player sumthing you dont know about :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 28 2010, 09:09 PM~16752564
> *FUCC YEAH AINT NOTHING LIKE PROGRESS LOCO
> *


you know what im saying bra


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 09:50 PM~16752990
> *you know what im saying bra
> *



I CAN DIG IT LOCO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 06:47 PM~16752954
> *That shit made me cry a little. Mail man.
> *


Man shut yo ass up :angry:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 28 2010, 06:31 PM~16752797
> *:thumbsup: REAL TALK
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 10:03 PM~16753115
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he sent u that also? :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Feb 28 2010, 09:07 PM~16753158
> *Man shut yo ass up :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 28 2010, 10:24 PM~16753370
> *he sent u that also? :0
> *


PHAT ASSSSSSSSS, NAH LITTLERASCALE SENT IT TO ME :cheesy:


----------



## E

bump


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 28 2010, 07:03 PM~16753115-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how you get in on the cool guys list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 07:07 PM~16753158
> *Man shut yo ass up :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:24 PM~16753370
> *he sent u that also? :0
> *


That fool only gets a taste. My boy takes them hot picks! Mondays are good!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHY I AINT ON THA LIST AL FUNDI :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

The boys got to vote you in. It might be too much for you to handle! My cousin the ass guru and snaps them pictures for mens magazines! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

PUT ME ON THE LIST!! MAN I DONE HANDLED THEM ALL LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2010, 08:26 PM~16754125
> *WHY I AINT ON THA LIST AL FUNDI :uh:
> *


Booty pics! Warning your email will be full of only high dopar local ass! 
[email protected]

 OT brothas and the Italian can testify!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 28 2010, 07:41 AM~16748478
> *HALF BREED ASS Y U DIDNT HIT ME IF U WAS N NC WE COULD HAVE CHOPED IT UP FOR A FEW HAD A BEER? MAN THAT 64 IS NICE AS FUCC BRO
> *


 :0 MAN IT WAS TOO SHORT OF NOTICE TO DO SHIT PLUS WHERE I WAS AT WAS OVER AN HOUR FROM CHARLOTTE. NEXT TIME WHEN I TOUCH DOWN WITH MORE THAN A DAY TO GET BACK WE WILL HOOK UP AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2010, 11:58 AM~16741638
> *PICS LOOK GOOD.. THANKS SKIM
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Big_Mac

much love an respect to the brothers of lowridin some CLEAN ASS RIDES i wish there was more up here id love to see more than just chicanos an whiteboys lowridin love the lows on this topic fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2010, 11:25 PM~16756814
> *:0  MAN IT WAS TOO SHORT OF NOTICE TO DO SHIT PLUS WHERE I WAS AT WAS OVER AN HOUR FROM CHARLOTTE. NEXT TIME WHEN I TOUCH DOWN WITH MORE THAN A DAY TO GET BACK WE WILL HOOK UP AGAIN HOMIE
> *


 :0 where you out in the damn sticks! Hell you should said somthing. I know snow big M NC and I all drive this state like it aint nothing. Hooked you up with a BBQ and slaw! Some sweet ass tea. Have you all of your diet!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2010, 02:25 AM~16756814
> *:0  MAN IT WAS TOO SHORT OF NOTICE TO DO SHIT PLUS WHERE I WAS AT WAS OVER AN HOUR FROM CHARLOTTE. NEXT TIME WHEN I TOUCH DOWN WITH MORE THAN A DAY TO GET BACK WE WILL HOOK UP AGAIN HOMIE
> *



FO SHO HOMIE  MIGHT B OUT THERE N MARCH?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i wonder wats in oklahoma :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2010, 09:36 AM~16758648
> *i wonder wats in oklahoma :0
> *


 :0  u found sum thing or u making hints???? lol :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2010, 06:36 AM~16758648
> *i wonder wats in oklahoma :0
> *


Tumble weeds.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol the next upcomming :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2010, 06:52 AM~16758710
> *lol the next upcomming :cheesy:
> *


more bullshit I assume?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2010, 07:26 AM~16758851
> *more bullshit I assume?
> *


 :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2010, 10:10 PM~16754814
> *Booty pics! Warning your email will be full of only high dopar local ass!
> [email protected]
> 
> OT brothas and the Italian can testify!
> *


My iphone has like 2000 extra pics because of being on, *The List*.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2010, 03:39 PM~16762692
> *My iphone has like 2000 extra pics because of being on, The List.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha ya I got hidden folders on mine too.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

where all the homies


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 2 2010, 12:32 PM~16772538
> *where all the homies
> *


Putting in work out in the shed. And its cold out here!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i know rite this weather nuts and it supose to get to the 60s this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 2 2010, 04:15 PM~16774357
> *i know rite this weather nuts and it supose to get to the 60s this weekend :cheesy:
> *


Snow and rain. Nothing sticking though. Cold! And ya greet weekend supposed to be coming. :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

*187PURE'S UPDATE:*

COUPE IS SCHEDULED TO BE CUT IN 2 WEEKS. THEY ARE DOING A PARTIAL WRAP, REAR REINFORCEMENT, CHAINBRIDGE, AND RACK TO HOLD 12 BATTERIES. PRICE IS $1500.. I SAY THAT'S PRETTY DAMN GOOD

44 IS GOING IN NEXT WEEK, HOPEFULLY. IF MY GUY DOES'NT GET HER RUNNING THIS WEEKEND, THEN I'LL HAVE TO PAY THAT DOLLAR TO A FULL-FLEDGE-SHOP, AND THE MOONROOF WILL HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER WEEK. NO TIME TO BE BULLSHITTIN.. SUMMERTIME WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GUD SHIT YOU BETA FIBER GLASS YOUR QUARTERS JUST IN CASE, YOU KNOW HOW YOU LIKE TO CLOWN :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 05:42 AM~16781675
> *187PURE'S UPDATE:
> 
> COUPE IS SCHEDULED TO BE CUT IN 2 WEEKS.  THEY ARE DOING A PARTIAL WRAP, REAR REINFORCEMENT, CHAINBRIDGE, AND RACK TO HOLD 12 BATTERIES.  PRICE IS $1500.. I SAY THAT'S PRETTY DAMN GOOD
> 
> 44 IS GOING IN NEXT WEEK, HOPEFULLY.  IF MY GUY DOES'NT GET HER RUNNING THIS WEEKEND, THEN I'LL HAVE TO PAY THAT DOLLAR TO A FULL-FLEDGE-SHOP, AND THE MOONROOF WILL HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER WEEK.  NO TIME TO BE BULLSHITTIN.. SUMMERTIME WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 07:42 AM~16781675
> *187PURE'S UPDATE:
> 
> COUPE IS SCHEDULED TO BE CUT IN 2 WEEKS.  THEY ARE DOING A PARTIAL WRAP, REAR REINFORCEMENT, CHAINBRIDGE, AND RACK TO HOLD 12 BATTERIES.  PRICE IS $1500.. I SAY THAT'S PRETTY DAMN GOOD
> 
> 44 IS GOING IN NEXT WEEK, HOPEFULLY.  IF MY GUY DOES'NT GET HER RUNNING THIS WEEKEND, THEN I'LL HAVE TO PAY THAT DOLLAR TO A FULL-FLEDGE-SHOP, AND THE MOONROOF WILL HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER WEEK.  NO TIME TO BE BULLSHITTIN.. SUMMERTIME WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 08:42 AM~16781675
> *187PURE'S UPDATE:
> 
> COUPE IS SCHEDULED TO BE CUT IN 2 WEEKS.  THEY ARE DOING A PARTIAL WRAP, REAR REINFORCEMENT, CHAINBRIDGE, AND RACK TO HOLD 12 BATTERIES.  PRICE IS $1500.. I SAY THAT'S PRETTY DAMN GOOD
> 
> 44 IS GOING IN NEXT WEEK, HOPEFULLY.  IF MY GUY DOES'NT GET HER RUNNING THIS WEEKEND, THEN I'LL HAVE TO PAY THAT DOLLAR TO A FULL-FLEDGE-SHOP, AND THE MOONROOF WILL HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER WEEK.  NO TIME TO BE BULLSHITTIN.. SUMMERTIME WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :420: :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 3 2010, 11:24 AM~16783014
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :420:  :h5:
> *


GOTTA STRETCH 'UNCLE SAM'S' GAFFLE GIVE-BACK :biggrin:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2010, 08:17 AM~16781784
> *GUD SHIT YOU BETA FIBER GLASS YOUR QUARTERS JUST IN CASE, YOU KNOW HOW YOU LIKE TO CLOWN :cheesy:
> *


REAL TALK...do that shit, homie! I had to learn the hard way!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 09:34 AM~16783078
> *GOTTA STRETCH 'UNCLE SAM'S' GAFFLE GIVE-BACK :biggrin:
> *


That's a lot of batteries! ***** you aint playing! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 3 2010, 03:18 PM~16785159
> *REAL TALK...do that shit, homie! I had to learn the hard way!
> *


'D' I MIGHT NEED YOUR HELP ON THAT ONE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 3 2010, 04:12 PM~16785570
> *That's a lot of batteries! ***** you aint playing! :0
> *


NOT REALLY.. THE MINIMUM THAT ****** USE TO BANG HARD IS 16


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 02:11 PM~16786066
> *NOT REALLY..  THE MINIMUM THAT ****** USE TO BANG HARD IS 16
> *


All you need for a caddy is 9 across the back and a good piston pump with a adex and you'll be straight...


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 3 2010, 03:19 PM~16786141
> *All you need for a caddy is 9 across the back and a good piston pump with a adex and you'll be straight...
> *


Yep


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 3 2010, 05:19 PM~16786141
> *All you need for a caddy is 9 across the back and a good piston pump with a adex and you'll be straight...
> *


TRUE TRUE.. BUT THE WAY I'MA WIRE IT IS 4 SETS OF 2 BATTERIES IN PARALLEL; THOSE WILL BE WIRED IN SERIES. THEN I'LL HAVE THE REMAINING 4 IN SERIES, WHICH WILL BE IN SERIES WITH THOSE 4 PARALLEL SETS. SO IT'S LIKE HAVING 8 BATTERIES IN SERIES. THE ADVANTAGE IS MORE CURRENT. I ALREADY GOT THE ADEX.. I BUILD MY OWN MOTORS.. I GOT A #11 GEAR.. THE ONLY THING LEFT TO DO IS ORDER THE PISTON, TANK, AND BLOCK.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 3 2010, 05:19 PM~16786141
> *All you need for a caddy is 9 across the back and a good piston pump with a adex and you'll be straight...
> *


NOW I HEAR YOU ON THE 9 ACROSS THE ASS-END, BUT I LIKE MY CADDY TO SIT THREE.. EVEN THOUGH THE CHAINBRIDGE HELPS, YOU STILL NEED THAT WEIGHT ON EACH CORNER; 4 ON EACH SIDE, THEN 4 ACROSS THE MIDDLE


----------



## 187PURE

YA UNDERSTAND ME?! http://www.youtube.com/watch#!videos=6...s&v=0gfS-hoqL3c


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 06:33 PM~16787903
> *NOW I HEAR YOU ON THE 9 ACROSS THE ASS-END, BUT I LIKE MY CADDY TO SIT THREE.. EVEN THOUGH THE CHAINBRIDGE HELPS, YOU STILL NEED THAT WEIGHT ON EACH CORNER; 4 ON EACH SIDE, THEN 4 ACROSS THE MIDDLE
> *


That's too much. Do a whole frame off then fool! But take vidoe when you ass gets on the streets! I wana see what you city ***** do!
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 3 2010, 08:55 PM~16788106
> *That's too much. Do a whole frame off then fool! But take vidoe when you ass gets on the streets! I wana see what you city ***** do!
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW DO YOU KNOW ROOKIE :uh: AND ****** KNOW WHO THE KING IS ON THIS SIDE!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 07:02 PM~16788173
> *HOW DO YOU KNOW ROOKIE :uh:  AND ****** KNOW WHO THE KING IS ON THIS SIDE!
> *


I aint no rookie old timer. I do know my volts and how to acheive with less! Also seen some nice rides fold in half posing a 3. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 06:42 AM~16781675
> *187PURE'S UPDATE:
> 
> COUPE IS SCHEDULED TO BE CUT IN 2 WEEKS.  THEY ARE DOING A PARTIAL WRAP, REAR REINFORCEMENT, CHAINBRIDGE, AND RACK TO HOLD 12 BATTERIES.  PRICE IS $1500.. I SAY THAT'S PRETTY DAMN GOOD
> 
> 44 IS GOING IN NEXT WEEK, HOPEFULLY.  IF MY GUY DOES'NT GET HER RUNNING THIS WEEKEND, THEN I'LL HAVE TO PAY THAT DOLLAR TO A FULL-FLEDGE-SHOP, AND THE MOONROOF WILL HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER WEEK.  NO TIME TO BE BULLSHITTIN.. SUMMERTIME WILL BE HERE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT
> *


homie do a full wrap with 12 batteries if u plan on clownin and 3 wheel trust me or kiss those quarter panels good bye.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 01:57 AM~16791929
> *homie do a full wrap with 12 batteries if u plan on clownin and 3 wheel trust me or kiss those quarter panels good bye.
> *


GONNA FIBERGLASS THE QUARTERS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 08:46 AM~16793250
> *GONNA FIBERGLASS THE QUARTERS
> *


I DID THAT TO MY BABY LINCOLN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 08:41 AM~16793477
> *I DID THAT TO MY BABY LINCOLN
> *


HOW'D YOU DO IT? WHAT'S THE PROCESS?


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16788923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

SNOW HOW YOU GOT YOUR BATTERIES IN THE YOUNG LINC?


----------



## "G-Money"

whats good ryders.


----------



## 187PURE

> whats good ryders.
> [/b]


GOING WITH 10 BATTERIES INSTEAD. I NEED SPACE FOR MY TUNES


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 11:29 AM~16794114
> *SNOW HOW YOU GOT YOUR BATTERIES IN THE YOUNG LINC?
> *



along the bacc as far as they go all 10 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> whats good ryders.
> [/b]


same ole same man how bout u?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:07 PM~16794836
> *along the bacc as far as they go all 10 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKING. AND HAVE THE REAR PUMPS ON EACH CORNER, AND THE PISTON CLOSER TO THE FRONT. HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE ROOM LEFT FOR MY TUNES


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 12:07 PM~16794835
> *GOING WITH 10 BATTERIES INSTEAD. I NEED SPACE FOR MY TUNES
> *



 can't roll with out ya tunes!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 01:11 PM~16794883
> *YEAH THAT'S WHAT I WAS THINKING. AND HAVE THE REAR PUMPS ON EACH CORNER, AND THE PISTON CLOSER TO THE FRONT. HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE ROOM LEFT FOR MY TUNES
> *



u can make room bro cadis are big


----------



## cripn8ez

> can't roll with out ya tunes!!!!
> [/b]


tell u the truth homiez i realy dont care for tunes n my riders i like to hear the sounds of my pumps and shit u know i just b having sumtin to hear thats all u feel me


----------



## 187PURE

> can't roll with out ya tunes!!!!
> [/b]


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:08 PM~16794842
> *same ole same man how bout u?
> *


right now Im just tryin to make it with this broke hand of mine. other then that its all good. lookin forward to some good weather to do a few things to the 84 so I can get back out in dees streets for the 2010 riden season.


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:14 PM~16794910
> *tell u the truth homiez i realy dont care for tunes n my riders i like to hear the sounds of my pumps and shit u know i just b having sumtin to hear thats all u feel me
> *


WHATTT!! ***** IS YOU INSANE :twak: :guns: :buttkick: I HIT SWITCHES TO THE BEAT OF THE RIDE!! HOOD RAT BITCHES BE SHAKING THEY TITTIES OUT THE MOONROOF.. ***** YOU GON' GET TUNES, IF I HAVE TO BUY THEM FOR YOU :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> right now Im just tryin to make it with this broke hand of mine. other then that its all good. lookin forward to some good weather to do  a few things to the 84 so I can get back out in dees streets for the 2010 riden season.
> [/b]



i can dig it man


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 01:17 PM~16794934
> *WHATTT!!  ***** IS YOU INSANE :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick: I HIT SWITCHES TO THE BEAT OF THE RIDE!!  HOOD RAT BITCHES BE SHAKING THEY TITTIES OUT THE MOONROOF.. ***** YOU GON' GET TUNES, IF I HAVE TO BUY THEM FOR YOU :angry:
> *


haha i still get the hoes foo im snow mutha fuccin man lol i listen to sum n the ride but im cool on all that base  haha but u buy it ill install it haha


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 12:17 PM~16794934
> *WHATTT!!  ***** IS YOU INSANE :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick: I HIT SWITCHES TO THE BEAT OF THE RIDE!!  HOOD RAT BITCHES BE SHAKING THEY TITTIES OUT THE MOONROOF.. ***** YOU GON' GET TUNES, IF I HAVE TO BUY THEM FOR YOU :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: u's a foo wit it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:19 PM~16794952
> *haha i still get the hoes foo im snow mutha fuccin man lol i listen to sum n the ride but im cool on all that base  haha but u buy it ill install it haha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 01:16 PM~16794927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it loks hot :0


----------



## 187PURE

RIb6u9WZMI8&feature=related


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 05:30 PM~16787876
> *TRUE TRUE.. BUT THE WAY I'MA WIRE IT IS 4 SETS OF 2 BATTERIES IN PARALLEL; THOSE WILL BE WIRED IN SERIES.  THEN I'LL HAVE THE REMAINING 4 IN SERIES, WHICH WILL BE IN SERIES WITH THOSE 4 PARALLEL SETS.  SO IT'S LIKE HAVING 8 BATTERIES IN SERIES.  THE ADVANTAGE IS MORE CURRENT.  I ALREADY GOT THE ADEX.. I BUILD MY OWN MOTORS.. I GOT A #11 GEAR.. THE ONLY THING LEFT TO DO IS ORDER THE PISTON, TANK, AND BLOCK.
> *



Well just make sure you fully wrap that ho..


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2010, 05:33 PM~16787903
> *NOW I HEAR YOU ON THE 9 ACROSS THE ASS-END, BUT I LIKE MY CADDY TO SIT THREE.. EVEN THOUGH THE CHAINBRIDGE HELPS, YOU STILL NEED THAT WEIGHT ON EACH CORNER; 4 ON EACH SIDE, THEN 4 ACROSS THE MIDDLE
> *


Run 2 reagular pumps to the rear and a piston to the front the 9 across will give u the weight especially with a lighter engine.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16795972
> *Run 2 reagular pumps to the rear and a piston to the front the 9 across will give u the weight especially with a lighter engine.
> *


YEAH-YEAH-YEAH.. I'MA DO EXACTLY THAT, BUT WIT 10 INSTEAD.. AND YEAH, I MISE WELL KEEP THAT 41 HUNNID FOR HOPPING


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BHdH2AJh0Q&feature=related


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 02:50 PM~16796047
> *YEAH-YEAH-YEAH.. I'MA DO EXACTLY THAT, BUT WIT 10 INSTEAD.. AND YEAH, I MISE WELL KEEP THAT 41 HUNNID FOR HOPPING
> *


 so ur ging with the 41 not the 350?


----------



## 187PURE

> so ur ging with the 41 not the 350?
> [/b]


I LIKE THE 305/350 CAUSE IT'S BEASTY. BUT THAT 41 WILL ALLOW MY CAR TO JUMP!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Why do A LOT of lowriders make fucking hydraulics a priority over candies, flakes and pearls and a lavish interior???? I don't understand that shit :uh: 

I see these fools out here with 4k in their trunk, 3k in their suspension with 1k in their paint or interior and their talking about doing some clownin' or hoe pullin'!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IMO honest opinion, unless your doing a frame-off classic, *most your money should go into PAINT, CHROME and UPHOLSTERY*. It don't make no since in hell to have a $3,500.00 undercarriage and a stock paintjob.

If I can't beat a car layed out flat flat flat and blow you away with my paint, what the point of tyring to lowride?

New generation I guess?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 03:43 PM~16796449
> *Why do A LOT of lowriders make fucking hydraulics a priority over candies, flakes and pearls and a lavish interior???? I don't understand that shit :uh:
> 
> I see these fools out here with 4k in their trunk, 3k in their suspension with 1k in their paint or interior and their talking about doing some clownin' or hoe pullin'!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IMO honest opinion, unless your doing a frame-off classic, most your money should go into PAINT, CHROME and UPHOLSTERY. It don't make no since in hell to have a $3,500.00 undercarriage and a stock paintjob.
> 
> If I can't beat a car layed out flat flat flat and blow you away with my paint, what the point of tyring to lowride?
> 
> New generation I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL THERE YOU GO.. YOU GOT SOME LOWRIDERS/SWITCH HITTERS THAT STAY IN THE PIT, SO THEIR MAJOR CONCERN IS DROLICS.. YOU GOT TRADITIONAL 'OL SKOOLERS THAT'S MORE CONCERNED WITH CANDY/CHROME AND KEEPING IT LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE.. THEN YOU GOT THE ****** LIKE ME THAT LIKES TO HOP HIS CAR, BUT AT THE SAME TIME LIKES IT SUPER CLEAN. ME MYSELF PERSONALLY DON'T NEED NO CANDY.. LONG AS I GOT A WET ASS PAINT, IMACULANT INTERIOR, SUPERMAN FRAME, AND FISH GREASE IN THE TRUNK, I'M HAPPY


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## THAT DUDE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 02:43 PM~16796449
> *IMO
> *



You said it yourself, ankle biter. :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THAT DUDE_@Mar 4 2010, 04:03 PM~16797600
> *You said it yourself, ankle biter.  :wow:
> *


says the guy who's almost spending 10K on a paintjob!!!! YOU!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2010, 02:47 PM~16796992
> *WELL THERE YOU GO.. YOU GOT SOME LOWRIDERS/SWITCH HITTERS THAT STAY IN THE PIT, SO THEIR MAJOR CONCERN IS DROLICS.. YOU GOT TRADITIONAL 'OL SKOOLERS THAT'S MORE CONCERNED WITH CANDY/CHROME AND KEEPING IT LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE.. THEN YOU GOT THE ****** LIKE ME THAT LIKES TO HOP HIS CAR, BUT AT THE SAME TIME LIKES IT SUPER CLEAN. ME MYSELF PERSONALLY DON'T NEED NO CANDY.. LONG AS I GOT A WET ASS PAINT, IMACULANT INTERIOR, SUPERMAN FRAME, AND FISH GREASE IN THE TRUNK, I'M HAPPY
> *


Take away the bolt on crap and you have a stock car. 

Like I said, too many people spend their money on bolt on crap instead of custom paint, upholstery etc. The hydraulics and all that stuff is great, but don't spend 5k plus in the trunk when you have a stock paint job unless it's a restored classic...but even then...it still will look close to a stock car. 

Too many stock looking cars in lowriding. Anytime you got lowriders putting more colors in their rims than their paint, somethings wrong.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 4 2010, 01:36 PM~16795952
> *Well just make sure you fully wrap that ho..
> *


That's what I tried to tell him but ****** always wanna try to save money. Fiberglassed quarter panels aint gonna do shit if your frame aint strong enough to fight off a twist. This is real talk unless u are light on the switch but we all know 187 gonna try to do something that will buckle the ass of that car. It happens all the time.
Its like building a house. U don't build a 2 story house on some sand do you? No you build it on hard concrete. Same shit with a car that u plan on doing crazy shit with. My 4 rag no wrap but all I plan to do is lift and lay. My 61 rag full wrap.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 04:35 PM~16798425
> *That's what I tried to tell him but ****** always wanna try to save money. Fiberglassed quarter panels aint gonna do shit if your frame aint strong enough to fight off a twist. This is real talk unless u are light on the switch but we all know 187 gonna try to do something that will buckle the ass of that car. It happens all the time.
> Its like building a house. U don't build a 2 story house on some sand do you? No you build it on hard concrete. Same shit with a car that u plan on doing crazy shit with. My 4 rag no wrap but all I plan to do is lift and lay. My 61 rag full wrap.
> *


  Real Talk


----------



## Skim

That ***** said "low to a centipedes toe" lol. I like that :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 05:31 PM~16797837
> *
> Too many stock looking cars in lowriding. Anytime you got lowriders putting more colors in their rims than their paint, somethings wrong.
> *


That's how I like mine. Not everyones big into a bunch of patterns and stuff. I like looking at them but im not trying to go that rought. A few subtle lines and no silver leaf on a classic. That's how I like to do it but also remember angel, not everyone in america has access to the resources and custom painters that you might have. There's people that live where there's no good pattern painters like u got in cali. Not everybodys going for that crazy interior. I love factory OG kits, that's just me. You are fortunate enough to live close to guys that can do that kind of work that you posted but not everyone else. Somepeople just want to ride and have a good time where others like to go to the extreme.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 05:35 PM~16798425
> *That's what I tried to tell him but ****** always wanna try to save money. Fiberglassed quarter panels aint gonna do shit if your frame aint strong enough to fight off a twist. This is real talk unless u are light on the switch but we all know 187 gonna try to do something that will buckle the ass of that car. It happens all the time.
> Its like building a house. U don't build a 2 story house on some sand do you? No you build it on hard concrete. Same shit with a car that u plan on doing crazy shit with. My 4 rag no wrap but all I plan to do is lift and lay. My 61 rag full wrap.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 4 2010, 10:19 AM~16794952
> *haha i still get the hoes foo im snow mutha fuccin man ...SNOW-MAN!!!
> *


Yeah I'm real ol' skool when it comes to the sounds. Dont get me wrong I like to bump, but I dont like that "over the top BS" where the music is distorted cuzz this fool got like 4 15" subs and no highs rattling the whole car.

Crisp and clean homie....Like I got the O'jays or Delfoncis playin live in my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 03:43 PM~16796449
> *Why do A LOT of lowriders make fucking hydraulics a priority over candies, flakes and pearls and a lavish interior???? I don't understand that shit :uh:
> 
> I see these fools out here with 4k in their trunk, 3k in their suspension with 1k in their paint or interior and their talking about doing some clownin' or hoe pullin'!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IMO honest opinion, unless your doing a frame-off classic, most your money should go into PAINT, CHROME and UPHOLSTERY. It don't make no since in hell to have a $3,500.00 undercarriage and a stock paintjob.
> 
> If I can't beat a car layed out flat flat flat and blow you away with my paint, what the point of tyring to lowride?
> 
> New generation I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm pretty sure if everybody can do that, everybody will be doing that..... Shit, who wouldn't want a 10k paint job? But don't knock the next man because he not doing that bruh, real talk CF.... If a homie can put together a nice clean car, whats wrong with that. Now he not lowriding because he dont have lavish interior or a 10k paint job? Come on bruh, and im not hating on what you saying because I agree with it to some degree but I can respect the next man for building a nice clean car... Even if a homie can do a lil bit at a time to take it to the level you talking about, I don't see whats wrong with that either.... I don't know if its LIL or what but I see a lot of people getting knocked down for what they riding and some of the cars be straight clean, but the dude thats knocking the homie down has a car at that level. So it's eazy to tell the next man you should do this or you should do that. These cars are a never ending project, it's always something you can do different. It just has to be at that persons reach to make it happen bruh... We all know you got a hot 64 coming out, you've sent me the pictures... Thats not your first rider out the gate, you had to start somewhere.... I just think it should be more motivation than putting a homie down like "what they doing aint shit for real"..... At the end of the day ****** gonna ride regardless.... Me personally, I dont need a car to get a bitch, they come like a natural reflex... But I'll pull a bitch quick in a low low with a 2k paint job 5k worth of hydros in the trunk 3k worth of chrome undercarriage shit 2k worth of sounds..... I tip my hat to a homie that can spend that kind of money in these times


----------



## Eazy

*What it do D-BO....... it's almost that time bruh  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 4 2010, 10:13 PM~16801576
> *I'm pretty sure if everybody can do that, everybody will be doing that..... Shit, who wouldn't want a 10k paint job? But don't knock the next man because he not doing that bruh, real talk CF.... If a homie can put together a nice clean car, whats wrong with that. Now he not lowriding because he dont have lavish interior or a 10k paint job? Come on bruh, and im not hating on what you saying because I agree with it to some degree but I can respect the next man for building a nice clean car...  Even if a homie can do a lil bit at a time to take it to the level you talking about, I don't see whats wrong with that either.... I don't know if its LIL or what but I see a lot of people getting knocked down for what they riding and some of the cars be straight clean, but the dude thats knocking the homie down has a car at that level.  So it's eazy to tell the next man you should do this or you should do that.  These cars are a never ending project, it's always something you can do different.  It just has to be at that persons reach to make it happen bruh... We all know you got a hot 64 coming out, you've sent me the pictures... Thats not your first rider out the gate, you had to start somewhere.... I just think it should be more motivation than putting a homie down like "what they doing aint shit for real".....  At the end of the day ****** gonna ride regardless.... Me personally, I dont need a car to get a bitch, they come like a natural reflex... But I'll pull a bitch quick in a low low with a 2k paint job 5k worth of hydros in the trunk 3k worth of chrome undercarriage shit 2k worth of sounds..... I tip my hat to a homie that can spend that kind of money in these times
> *


I understand what you mean bro but I ain't feelin' it. The heavy hitters and clubs in lowriding that most people "look up to" have an ORDER in the way they build a lowrider. And it ain't always because they have more money that they can achieve this. 

I think we're in this game and spend all this money to compete with other lowriders and in doing so, it makes us feel like we're the shit right? If a man says he don't care what people think about his car he's a liar.

What man in his right mind thinks a hot hydraulic system is better than candy and patterns? A dude with hot hydraulics in a stock looking car nearly has to do stuntman circus tricks with his car to get the same attention a guy gets with a baddass paint job. 

I just think their should be an order on how a man on a budget builds his car. My older partners told me to put as much as I can into paint/body, interior and exterior chrome FIRST. Then as time and money allow, add juice, real daytons, chrome undercarriage, big music etc. I want to see people build the best cars they can. That helps lowriding. 

5k in the trunk and frame wrap + 2k in music+ 3k in undercarrige+1k in chrome engine stuff= 11k paintjob. So the money is not the issue here. 

Would any of you like me to put up some examples of bolt-on lowriders vs. custom painted rides with the hood and trunk closed with a black undercarriage? You know what I'm saying is true.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 4 2010, 09:55 PM~16801339
> *Yeah I'm real ol' skool when it comes to the sounds. Dont get me wrong I like to bump,   but I dont like that "over the top BS" where the music is distorted cuzz this fool got like 4 15" subs and no highs rattling the whole car.
> 
> Crisp and clean homie....Like I got the O'jays or Delfoncis playin live in my trunk :biggrin:
> *


You right. It's cool to have a monster sytem if everything is dialed in and tuned right. 

bigswanga is the man when it comes to all this


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 06:07 PM~16798745
> *That's how I like mine. Not everyones big into a bunch of patterns and stuff. I like looking at them but im not trying to go that rought. A few subtle lines and no silver leaf on a classic. That's how I like to do it but also remember angel, not everyone in america has access to the resources and custom painters that you might have. There's people that live where there's no good pattern painters like u got in cali. Not everybodys going for that crazy interior. I love factory OG kits, that's just me. You are fortunate enough to live close to guys that can do that kind of work that you posted but not everyone else. Somepeople just want to ride and have a good time where others like to go to the extreme.
> *


Your cars are well-balanced out though and have been built in an order thats very attractive. I don't care for the black dishes though becuase it takes away from the car. Especially on a 64 But thats just me.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2010, 12:40 AM~16801884
> *I understand what you mean bro but I ain't feelin' it. The heavy hitters and clubs in lowriding that most people "look up to" have an ORDER in the way they build a lowrider. And it ain't always because they have more money that they can achieve this.
> 
> I think we're in this game and spend all this money to compete with other lowriders and in doing so, it makes us feel like we're the shit right? If a man says he don't care what people think about his car he's a liar.
> 
> What man in his right mind thinks a hot hydraulic system is better than candy and patterns? A dude with hot hydraulics in a stock looking car nearly has to do stuntman circus tricks with his car to get the same attention a guy gets with a baddass paint job.
> 
> I just think their should be an order on how a man on a budget builds his car. My older partners told me to put as much as I can into paint/body, interior and exterior chrome FIRST. Then as time and money allow, add juice, real daytons, chrome undercarriage, big music etc. I want to see people build the best cars they can. That helps lowriding.
> 
> 5k in the trunk and frame wrap + 2k in music+ 3k in undercarrige+1k in chrome engine stuff= 11k paintjob. So the money is not the issue here.
> 
> Would any of you like me to put up some examples of bolt-on lowriders vs. custom painted rides with the hood and trunk closed with a black undercarriage?  You know what I'm saying is true.
> *


I didn't say what you were saying isn't true, I just don't agree with it all the way is all. Some people just build there cars in a different order. But don't say they not helping lowriding because they not building a car the way YOU think it should be done because that ain't right. If he has a NICE CLEAN car period its helping lowriding.... It's the people building buckets and are satisfied with that are the ones thats making lowriding look bad. That's all I'm saying. Most of us have the same passion for lowriding...expressed in different ways. Everybody has their own agenda when it comes to building there car or getting it built.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 11:58 PM~16802046
> *Your cars are well-balanced out though and have been built in an order thats very attractive. I don't care for the black dishes though becuase it takes away from the car. Especially on a 64 But thats just me.
> *


actually, the black dishes are coming off since i got the cross lace black and chrome zeniths.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 10:40 PM~16801884
> *I understand what you mean bro but I ain't feelin' it. The heavy hitters and clubs in lowriding that most people "look up to" have an ORDER in the way they build a lowrider. And it ain't always because they have more money that they can achieve this.
> 
> I think we're in this game and spend all this money to compete with other lowriders and in doing so, it makes us feel like we're the shit right? If a man says he don't care what people think about his car he's a liar.
> 
> What man in his right mind thinks a hot hydraulic system is better than candy and patterns? A dude with hot hydraulics in a stock looking car nearly has to do stuntman circus tricks with his car to get the same attention a guy gets with a baddass paint job.
> 
> I just think their should be an order on how a man on a budget builds his car. My older partners told me to put as much as I can into paint/body, interior and exterior chrome FIRST. Then as time and money allow, add juice, real daytons, chrome undercarriage, big music etc. I want to see people build the best cars they can. That helps lowriding.
> 
> 5k in the trunk and frame wrap + 2k in music+ 3k in undercarrige+1k in chrome engine stuff= 11k paintjob. So the money is not the issue here.
> 
> Would any of you like me to put up some examples of bolt-on lowriders vs. custom painted rides with the hood and trunk closed with a black undercarriage?  You know what I'm saying is true.
> *





> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Mar 4 2010, 10:51 PM~16801981-->
> 
> 
> 
> You right. It's cool to have a monster sytem if everything is dialed in and tuned right.
> 
> bigswanga is the man when it comes to all this
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 10:58 PM~16802046
> *Your cars are well-balanced out though and have been built in an order thats very attractive. I don't care for the black dishes though becuase it takes away from the car. Especially on a 64 But thats just me.
> *


 :uh: 
And after All that what have you acheived in life. Its nice to see full show cars. But like stated before. Some of us don't have access to shit! Plus damn I'm not gona out a car before my kids education , needs , and wants. And to say money is not a issue. Your a fucking tool! It is! I'd rather have a clean car and nice assets. Then a million dollar car. And fall over dead one day. And my love ones just let it rot or sale for nothing. Aint nothing wrong with high dollar. But like I said above. The bank don't look at your car! You got to have money into kids and a future. And I'm not a millionaire. So ill go for the stock clean look. Hence it can be fixed or upgraded on a poor ****** budget! Plus ill like to drive and have fun. You come on here all the time downing ******. You must be miserable or something. Take some money and go on vacation ! Quite being a ass and help some one! You got so much to spend. Give back to the youth ! Just stop downing folks!


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 5 2010, 07:00 AM~16803512
> *:uh:
> And after All that what have you acheived in life. Its nice to see full show cars. But like stated before. Some of us don't have access to shit! Plus damn I'm not gona out a car before my kids education , needs , and wants.  And to say money is not a issue. Your a fucking tool! It is! I'd rather have a clean car and nice assets. Then a million dollar car. And fall over dead one day. And my love ones just let it rot or sale for nothing. Aint nothing wrong with high dollar. But like I said above. The bank don't look at your car! You got to have money into kids and a future. And I'm not a millionaire. So ill go for the stock clean look. Hence it can be fixed or upgraded on a poor ****** budget!  Plus ill like to drive and have fun. You come on here all the time downing ******. You must be miserable or something. Take some money and go on vacation ! Quite being a ass and help some one! You got so much to spend. Give back to the youth ! Just stop downing folks!
> *



The realest shit i've heard come out this man's mouth since he been here!!! Too many cats have their priorities mixed up. I wish I would spend 50-100k on a ride and my kids college isn't paid for, or my house isn't damn near paid off. Anyone that goes that route is a fool in my opinion. 
Aint nothing wrong with riding simple, fresh, and clean. I'm really tired of cats knocking other cats for not making the decisions they choose to make


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 5 2010, 12:55 AM~16801339
> *Yeah I'm real ol' skool when it comes to the sounds. Dont get me wrong I like to bump, but I dont like that "over the top BS" where the music is distorted cuzz this fool got like 4 15" subs and no highs rattling the whole car.
> 
> Crisp and clean homie....Like I got the O'jays or Delfoncis playin live in my trunk :biggrin:
> *




i can dig it brutha!!!!!!!!!!!


hows the pc doing loco i should b there n aug? yo guess who i found?


TERRANCE ASS HE GOT ALL DAY LOCO HE BEEN DOWN FOR 17YRS ALREADY IF U WANT HIS HOOK UP CALLME ILL GIVE IT TO U LOCO. THAT ***** IS ON HUFF FOR REALZ HE IS LIKE 280 ALL SWOLLED OUT LOL LIL TEE ALL BUFF NOW?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 5 2010, 06:00 AM~16803512
> *:uh:
> And after All that what have you acheived in life. Its nice to see full show cars. But like stated before. Some of us don't have access to shit! Plus damn I'm not gona out a car before my kids education , needs , and wants.  And to say money is not a issue. Your a fucking tool! It is! I'd rather have a clean car and nice assets. Then a million dollar car. And fall over dead one day. And my love ones just let it rot or sale for nothing. Aint nothing wrong with high dollar. But like I said above. The bank don't look at your car! You got to have money into kids and a future. And I'm not a millionaire. So ill go for the stock clean look. Hence it can be fixed or upgraded on a poor ****** budget!  Plus ill like to drive and have fun. You come on here all the time downing ******. You must be miserable or something. Take some money and go on vacation ! Quite being a ass and help some one! You got so much to spend. Give back to the youth ! Just stop downing folks!
> *


 Naw Fudi, it's wtf have _you _done?

Last I checked, this is Layitlow.com, not gooddad.com or responsiblewithmy money.com

If you or any of these guys ain't got the balls to hustle to get your lowrider tight then GTF out and take your kids to choir practice or free little league or something.

How the hell people ain't got access when they have Layitlow? Theres painters that will travel. 

But I'll say it again, it ain't about the AMOUNT of money you spend on a car, it's the order upon which it's built and what part of the car you spend the big money on First. 

And YOU Fundi, wheres your RO plaque? Did you join a club mainly to socialize or because your SERIOUSLY interested in lowriding?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 5 2010, 06:48 AM~16803691
> *The realest shit i've heard come out this man's mouth since he been here!!! Too many cats have their priorities mixed up. I wish I would spend 50-100k on a ride and my kids college isn't paid for, or my house isn't damn near paid off. Anyone that goes that route is a fool in my opinion.
> Aint nothing wrong with riding simple, fresh, and clean. I'm really tired of cats knocking other cats for not making the decisions they choose to make
> *


And I'm tired of ****** that bust out the family card when their on a lowrider website. 

Theirs nothing wrong with riding clean stock. Theres something wrong when you have more $ in your trunk or undercarriage than your paint.


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2010, 08:00 AM~16803744
> *And I'm tired of ****** that bust out the family card when their on a lowrider website.
> 
> Theirs nothing wrong with riding clean stock. Theres something wrong when you have more $ in your trunk or undercarriage than your paint.
> *


yea you're right this is a lowrider sight, but there different degrees of lowriding. Some take to the fullest, and some don't. Those that choose not to, shouldn't be knocked by those that do


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 5 2010, 07:03 AM~16803751
> *yea you're right this is a lowrider sight, but there different degrees of lowriding. Some take to the fullest, and some don't. Those that choose not to, shouldn't be knocked by those that do
> *


 in case you havent noticed, "gett'n knocked" is part of lowriding. But I'm not hating on nobody, if anything, I'm giving sound advice based on experience and whats obvious.

Take a mistake I made for example; over a year ago I spent almost 700 bux on a digital dash when I didnt even have an engine :uh: I won't do shit like that again.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 5 2010, 06:48 AM~16803691
> *The realest shit i've heard come out this man's mouth since he been here!!! Too many cats have their priorities mixed up. I wish I would spend 50-100k on a ride and my kids college isn't paid for, or my house isn't damn near paid off. Anyone that goes that route is a fool in my opinion.
> Aint nothing wrong with riding simple, fresh, and clean. I'm really tired of cats knocking other cats for not making the decisions they choose to make
> *


 And another thing...your exagerating. I can (but wont out of respect to owners and cc's) show you TOP show-winner magazine cover cars that are for sell/sold 4 less than 30k. 

So please.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 5 2010, 01:23 AM~16802270
> *I didn't say what you were saying isn't true, I just don't agree with it all the way is all.  Some people just build there cars in a different order.  But don't say they not helping lowriding because they not building a car the way YOU think it should be done because that ain't right. If he has a NICE CLEAN car period its helping lowriding.... It's the people building buckets and are satisfied with that are the ones thats making lowriding look bad. That's all I'm saying. Most of us have the same passion for lowriding...expressed in different ways.  Everybody has their own agenda when it comes to building there car or getting it built.
> *


x2 to what Eazy said.

Not tryin to knock what ur sayin CF. I would say this...u seem hi on this candy/custom paint.......I've seen some straight candys that have looked stock on some cars and some stock colors look like candy on some. to me it dosen't matter how a person chose to build or have thier car built so long as it looks clean when it hits the streets/shows. but out here in the midwest we only have so meny months to ride unlike it is in Cali, when it gets cold that the down time to do upgrades to a car if one choses without a person haveing to brake the bank or get a loan in order to come back out fresh ready to ride again in the spring/summer.

I think everyone has an idea of what a clean looking lowrider look like no matter the style. vs a bucket sounding like a bear trying to get out of a trap/smokeing like a frieght train. with some juice and wheels.


----------



## BlackDawg

you'll have to excuse me but your "sound advice" sounds a lot like talking shish about the next man ride. But I feel you none-the-less. 

I've NEVER been a big fan 10k paint jobs unless you plan on keeping the car for the rest of your natural life. I'd much rather start from a clean chassis then build my way up. Never been a big fan of custom interiors unless its' on a g-body or something. Caddies = classy, not gaudy, OLD SKOOLS = equal clean an og. 

But then again that's just my opinion, and my choices may not be what the next rider has in mind. 
I feel you about folks playing the family card "when its convenient", but i'm talking about over-all else I'd never spend dough like that on my ride, unless I truly had it. And honestly I wouldn't spend a dime on my ride unless I could come out complete. I'd never roll half-ass. That mug would sit in the garage till it was ready and clean enough to ride


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

A plain car ain't saying anything. 

I'll respond more later today, I gotta roll. It's 6:21am here.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 07:35 PM~16798425
> *That's what I tried to tell him but ****** always wanna try to save money. Fiberglassed quarter panels aint gonna do shit if your frame aint strong enough to fight off a twist. This is real talk unless u are light on the switch but we all know 187 gonna try to do something that will buckle the ass of that car. It happens all the time.
> Its like building a house. U don't build a 2 story house on some sand do you? No you build it on hard concrete. Same shit with a car that u plan on doing crazy shit with. My 4 rag no wrap but all I plan to do is lift and lay. My 61 rag full wrap.
> *


I'MA DO IT DAWG (DAMN NEAR THAT IS). THE ONLY PART I AINT GON HIT IS THE TOP OF THE FRAME, IN WHICH THE CAR SITS ON. ERTHANG ELSE IS GON' BE WRAPPED!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16798670
> *That ***** said "low to a centipedes toe" lol. I like that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigswanga

I love music = O-jays









They way i see it is ride for yourself.Today you might have primmer tomarrow advance your game and go for what you can afford tomarrow.What alot of people dont understand is tomarrow isnt promised to us.Meaning you dont have to speand the next 5 years trying to build a car.

Most car clubs will accept you for your heart not how much money you have in the bank.And if they get down like that then your in trouble when your broke because they will leave your ass stranded

4 questions?
Who bought the car?
Who is the one spending money on the car?
Who is going to drive the car?
Then why spend money to impress the next man?

If it dont impress you fuck it your the one doing something wronge


And thanks Angel..I try to do my best...I love music :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 4 2010, 11:55 PM~16801339
> *Yeah I'm real ol' skool when it comes to the sounds. Dont get me wrong I like to bump, but I dont like that "over the top BS" where the music is distorted cuzz this fool got like 4 15" subs and no highs rattling the whole car.
> 
> Crisp and clean homie....Like I got the O'jays or Delfoncis playin live in my trunk :biggrin:
> *


SEE, THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING.. I BE SEEING A LOTTA YOUNG ****** WITH ALL THIS HIGH-END ROCKFORD FOSGATE AND JL SHIT, BUT DON'T KNOW HOW TO COMPLIMENT THE SOUNDS. TO ME, IT AINT NOTHING BUT A CALIFORNIA EARTHQUAKE IN THEY TRUNK. MY SHIT IS SIMPLE AND CLEAN.. I GOT ENOUGH BASS AND ENOUGH HI'S TO COMPLIMENT EACH OTHER.. YOUNGINS BE LIKE "DAMN 'OL HEAD.. WHAT YOU GOT IN YOUR TRUNK?? THAT SHIT BANGIN!!" I BE LIKE "AAHHH!!"


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16798745
> *That's how I like mine. Not everyones big into a bunch of patterns and stuff. I like looking at them but im not trying to go that rought. A few subtle lines and no silver leaf on a classic. That's how I like to do it but also remember angel, not everyone in america has access to the resources and custom painters that you might have. There's people that live where there's no good pattern painters like u got in cali. Not everybodys going for that crazy interior. I love factory OG kits, that's just me. You are fortunate enough to live close to guys that can do that kind of work that you posted but not everyone else. Somepeople just want to ride and have a good time where others like to go to the extreme.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lninjo




----------



## lninjo




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 5 2010, 12:13 AM~16801576
> *I'm pretty sure if everybody can do that, everybody will be doing that..... Shit, who wouldn't want a 10k paint job? But don't knock the next man because he not doing that bruh, real talk CF.... If a homie can put together a nice clean car, whats wrong with that. Now he not lowriding because he dont have lavish interior or a 10k paint job? Come on bruh, and im not hating on what you saying because I agree with it to some degree but I can respect the next man for building a nice clean car...  Even if a homie can do a lil bit at a time to take it to the level you talking about, I don't see whats wrong with that either.... I don't know if its LIL or what but I see a lot of people getting knocked down for what they riding and some of the cars be straight clean, but the dude thats knocking the homie down has a car at that level.  So it's eazy to tell the next man you should do this or you should do that.  These cars are a never ending project, it's always something you can do different.  It just has to be at that persons reach to make it happen bruh... We all know you got a hot 64 coming out, you've sent me the pictures... Thats not your first rider out the gate, you had to start somewhere.... I just think it should be more motivation than putting a homie down like "what they doing aint shit for real".....  At the end of the day ****** gonna ride regardless.... Me personally, I dont need a car to get a bitch, they come like a natural reflex... But I'll pull a bitch quick in a low low with a 2k paint job 5k worth of hydros in the trunk 3k worth of chrome undercarriage shit 2k worth of sounds..... I tip my hat to a homie that can spend that kind of money in these times
> *


REAL TALK LIKE A MAWFUCKA!! EVERBODY HAS THEIR OWN VISION AND PURSUIT. IF A MAWFUCKA CONTENT WITH HIS JOB AS A CUSTODIAN OR A BUS DRIVER, AS OPPOSED TO A LAWYER OR A DOCTOR, THEN SO BE IT! THEY HAPPY DOING WHAT THEY DOING. I'M HAPPY WITH JUST A CLEAN RIDER ON DROLICS. I'MA HAVE JUST AS MUCH FUN (IF NOT MORE) AS THE ***** WIT CANDY.. ONLY DIFFERENCE IS, HE'S ON A DIFFERENT LEVEL. WHY YOU THINK THEY GOT DIFFERENT CLASSES AT THE SHOWS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 5 2010, 08:48 AM~16803691
> *The realest shit i've heard come out this man's mouth since he been here!!! Too many cats have their priorities mixed up. I wish I would spend 50-100k on a ride and my kids college isn't paid for, or my house isn't damn near paid off. Anyone that goes that route is a fool in my opinion.
> Aint nothing wrong with riding simple, fresh, and clean. I'm really tired of cats knocking other cats for not making the decisions they choose to make
> *


X2 HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2010, 11:29 AM~16804647
> *I love music = O-jays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They way i see it is ride for yourself.Today you might have primmer today advance your game and go for what you can afford tomarrow.What alot of people dont understand is tomarrow isnt promised to us.Meaning you dont have to speand the next 5 years trying to build a car.
> 
> Most car clubs will accept you for your heart not how much money you have in the bank.And if they get down like that then your in trouble when your broke because they will leave your ass stranded
> 
> 4 questions?
> Who bought the car?
> Who is the one spending money on the car?
> Who is going to drive the car?
> Then why spend money to impress the next man?
> 
> If it dont impress you fuck it your the one doing something wronge
> And thanks Angel..I try to do my best...I love music :biggrin:
> *


 THERE YOU GO, MY *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2010, 08:07 PM~16798745
> *That's how I like mine. Not everyones big into a bunch of patterns and stuff. I like looking at them but im not trying to go that rought. A few subtle lines and no silver leaf on a classic. That's how I like to do it but also remember angel, not everyone in america has access to the resources and custom painters that you might have. There's people that live where there's no good pattern painters like u got in cali. Not everybodys going for that crazy interior. I love factory OG kits, that's just me. You are fortunate enough to live close to guys that can do that kind of work that you posted but not everyone else. Somepeople just want to ride and have a good time where others like to go to the extreme.
> *


THANK YOU!


----------



## 187PURE

CF SHOULD BE A JUDGE AT THE 'SUPER SHOW'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i would not enter


----------



## lninjo




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Mar 5 2010, 12:24 PM~16805098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:0 :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2010, 08:29 AM~16804647
> *I love music = O-jays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They way i see it is ride for yourself.Today you might have primmer tomarrow  advance your game and go for what you can afford tomarrow.What alot of people dont understand is tomarrow isnt promised to us.Meaning you dont have to speand the next 5 years trying to build a car.
> 
> Most car clubs will accept you for your heart not how much money you have in the bank.And if they get down like that then your in trouble when your broke because they will leave your ass stranded
> 
> 4 questions?
> Who bought the car?
> Who is the one spending money on the car?
> Who is going to drive the car?
> Then why spend money to impress the next man?
> If it dont impress you fuck it your the one doing something wronge
> And thanks Angel..I try to do my best...I love music :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :h5: :h5:


*Ya'll betta listen to the OG speak.......  *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.

the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere. 

Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last. 
Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets. 
CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either. 

Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2010, 12:29 PM~16804647
> *I love music = O-jays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They way i see it is ride for yourself.Today you might have primmer tomarrow  advance your game and go for what you can afford tomarrow.What alot of people dont understand is tomarrow isnt promised to us.Meaning you dont have to speand the next 5 years trying to build a car.
> 
> Most car clubs will accept you for your heart not how much money you have in the bank.And if they get down like that then your in trouble when your broke because they will leave your ass stranded
> 
> 4 questions?
> Who bought the car?
> Who is the one spending money on the car?
> Who is going to drive the car?
> Then why spend money to impress the next man?
> 
> If it dont impress you fuck it your the one doing something wronge
> And thanks Angel..I try to do my best...I love music :biggrin:
> *



I CAN DIG IT HOMIE RT THERE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 02:36 PM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  WELL SPOKING LOCO I CAN DIG THAT ALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 01:36 PM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


CHUUCH


----------



## 187PURE

BIG SCOTTY/DOUBLE V.. WHERE YA AT HOMIE?


----------



## cripn8ez

MY CADI GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP TOMARROW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

boys getting ready to make it hot this summer.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16805896
> *MY CADI GOING TO THE PAINT SHOP TOMARROW!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cripn8ez pt 2 :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 5 2010, 11:11 AM~16805453
> *:yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> Ya'll betta listen to the OG speak.......
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 AM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


 :thumbsup: Very well spoken


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 5 2010, 11:42 AM~16805701
> *I CAN DIG IT HOMIE RT THERE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2010, 09:55 AM~16804880
> *CF SHOULD BE A JUDGE AT THE 'SUPER SHOW'
> *


I think I have what is takes bro. Seriously. I know the point and class system pretty good. I know how to "look" at a car. It's not about what car has the most money into it either. There's plenty of 30K cars that look like crap compared to some 10k CLEAN budget beaters. 

Honestly, it being the Super Show and what I've seen there, I wouldn't even admit about 20% of the rides that enter it. 

I have some more things to reply to but I just got in. Later I'll do it.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2010, 03:43 PM~16806075
> *cripn8ez pt 2 :cheesy:
> *



naw i think this is gonna b called "CLOUD BLUE" lol?

oh i have talked to my painter about cripn8ez he said hell bring it bacc better so look for her towards the end of summer


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well im dubibg my 91 bluebeast :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

:0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16808207
> *well im dubibg my 91 bluebeast :wow:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 AM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

next time i see CF i'll slap him upside the head for all you dudes. :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2010, 04:19 PM~16797727
> *says the guy who's almost spending 10K on a paintjob!!!! YOU!
> *


don't forget the 7k in trunk, sucka! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 5 2010, 09:36 PM~16808599
> *next time i see CF i'll slap him upside the head for all you dudes.  :cheesy:
> *


BET, DO IT FOR ME ON BOTH CHEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2010, 09:55 PM~16808753
> *BET, DO IT FOR ME ON BOTH CHEEKS :biggrin:
> *



fucc that make him grab ur belt loops on ur pants and hold it all day while u walk thru lakewood mall lol


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 5 2010, 07:12 PM~16808866
> *fucc that make him grab ur belt loops on ur pants and hold it all day while u walk thru lakewood mall lol
> *


 hno: we both wouldn't make it out alive.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 5 2010, 06:53 AM~16803717
> *i can dig it brutha!!!!!!!!!!!
> hows the pc doing loco i should b there n aug? yo guess who i found?
> TERRANCE ASS HE GOT ALL DAY LOCO HE BEEN DOWN FOR 17YRS ALREADY IF U WANT HIS HOOK UP CALLME ILL GIVE IT TO U LOCO. THAT ***** IS ON HUFF FOR REALZ HE IS LIKE 280 ALL SWOLLED OUT LOL LIL TEE ALL BUFF NOW?
> *



I dont remember Terrance??


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 AM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


I WISH ALOT MORE PEOPLE THOUGHT LIKE THIS WISE WORDS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 5 2010, 10:22 PM~16808940
> *I dont remember Terrance??
> *


u member tee he had the scooter like me he was my roll dog it was me tee melvin & andre way bacc u might not member andre? he moved to ohio way bacc..  


early am bump fellow riders


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 01:36 PM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


my thing is that I'm not really into show cars. I like to buy low mile, clean original cars and put wires and switches and a wood grip on it. I can do a show car if I wanted too, but thats not my priority and I dont want to put all that money in it. Nothing against restoring old cars, but I wouldnt chrome every nut and bolt, but that might just be me. I used to hate on foor door rollerz; I wouldnt restore one but if all the poor man has is money for a 4 door, then who am I to hate?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 6 2010, 06:05 AM~16811985
> *my thing is that I'm not really into show cars. I like to buy low mile, clean original cars and put wires and switches and a wood grip on it. I can do a show car if I wanted too, but thats not my priority and I dont want to put all that money in it. Nothing against restoring old cars, but I wouldnt chrome every nut and bolt, but that might just be me. I used to hate on foor door rollerz; I wouldnt restore one but if all the poor man has is money for a 4 door, then who am I to hate?
> *


 :uh: 
Please go away. What's having a 4 door got to do with being poor. I actually was reading all you bs till the end.


----------



## cripn8ez

YO FELLOW RIDERS WENDSDAY IS THE LAST DAY TO GET ME SUM RECEIVING BLANKETS FOR THE PREMEES N NICU AT THE LEVEIN HOSPITAL. THEY DO NOT HAVE TO B NEW JUST SLIGHTLY USE CUZ THEY WILL B WASHED ANYWAY. THESE ARE NOT FOR DAETON & RYDER THEY ARE FOR THE WHOLE WING FOR THE PREEMEES. UR NAME, CLUB NAME, ORGANIZATION WILL B PUT ON THE CARD ALSO. THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE TO HELP THESE LIL BABIES OUT THEY ARE OUR FUTURE SO LETS GIVE THEM A GOOD HEAD START WHEN OTHERS WOULDNT?

DAETON & RYDER THANX U VERY MUCH FOR HELPING THERE LIL HOMIES OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2010, 09:29 AM~16804647
> *
> 
> They way i see it is ride for yourself.Today you might have primmer tomarrow  advance your game and go for what you can afford tomarrow.What alot of people dont understand is tomarrow isnt promised to us.Meaning you dont have to speand the next 5 years trying to build a car.
> 
> Most car clubs will accept you for your heart not how much money you have in the bank.And if they get down like that then your in trouble when your broke because they will leave your ass stranded
> 
> 4 questions?
> Who bought the car?
> Who is the one spending money on the car?
> Who is going to drive the car?
> Then why spend money to impress the next man?
> 
> If it dont impress you fuck it your the one doing something wronge
> And thanks Angel..I try to do my best...I love music :biggrin:
> *



All that ^^ rationale goes right down the toilet when the super clean, patterned Impala pulls up next to the stock 2000 Lincoln TC with it's multi doors, 4 pumps and chrome undercarriage. :roflmao: 

But you are the man when it comes to muzik though!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 11:08 AM~16812312
> *All that ^^ rationale goes right down the toilet when the super clean, patterned Impala pulls up next to the stock 2000 Lincoln TC with it's multi doors, 4 pumps and chrome undercarriage.  :roflmao:
> 
> But you are the man when it comes to muzik though!
> *



SHUT UP FOOLIE-O


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 6 2010, 08:04 AM~16812298
> *YO FELLOW RIDERS WENDSDAY IS THE LAST DAY TO GET ME SUM RECEIVING BLANKETS FOR THE PREMEES N NICU AT THE LEVEIN HOSPITAL. THEY DO NOT HAVE TO B NEW JUST SLIGHTLY USE CUZ THEY WILL B WASHED ANYWAY. THESE ARE NOT FOR DAETON & RYDER THEY ARE FOR THE WHOLE WING FOR THE PREEMEES. UR NAME, CLUB NAME, ORGANIZATION WILL B PUT ON THE CARD ALSO. THIS IS A GREAT CAUSE TO HELP THESE LIL BABIES OUT THEY ARE OUR FUTURE SO LETS GIVE THEM A GOOD HEAD START WHEN OTHERS WOULDNT?
> 
> DAETON & RYDER THANX U VERY MUCH FOR HELPING THERE LIL HOMIES OUT!!!!!!
> *


donate your hair piece to keep them warm!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 5 2010, 06:36 PM~16808599
> *next time i see CF i'll slap him upside the head for all you dudes.  :cheesy:
> *


 I'll have the club put you on time out !!!!


----------



## cobrakarate

yall need to see Brooklyns Finest 

Bone --who did Bastards of the party and use to roll with THEE OTHER SIDE car club does some cool cameos in there.

he's in the big time now.

peace

cobra


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 AM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


I really have no issues and I agree with most of what you wrote here. 

I'll never clown the next becuase he's poor, on a budget or driving a stock car. But when I see lavish hydraulics and other expensive shit and his paint/body ain't matching...i see a dude who is not broke and did shit backwards. thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Mar 6 2010, 08:19 AM~16812363
> *yall need to see Brooklyns Finest
> 
> Bone --who did Bastards of the party  and use to roll with THEE OTHER SIDE car club does some cool cameos in there.
> 
> he's in the big time now.
> 
> peace
> 
> cobra
> *


 And this has what to do with Lowriding?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 08:08 AM~16812312
> *All that ^^ rationale goes right down the toilet when the super clean, patterned Impala pulls up next to the stock 2000 Lincoln TC with it's multi doors, 4 pumps and chrome undercarriage.   :roflmao:
> 
> But you are the man when it comes to muzik though!
> *


:uh:
Think like this CF.The owner of the "stock Lincoln".Do you think he would get rid of his super clean chevy for that car to roll knowing the respect you get driving a chevy?More than likely no.But while he is rolling his Lincoln he is loving the life.Right?Whos to say he isnt building or buying a chevy next?Personally and that just me.I rather have a Caddy.Wrap the frame paint it chrome some suspension parts.Redo the stock patterened interrior.And get in the streets. 
My car isnt patterened out.And when i post up next to other cars my car still stands out .IM happy with that.But i dont want to be the cleanest because im a driver a hopper.A bumper dragging mutherfucker.I dont expect the next man to wanna be like me so i built it for myself not the next man 

BTW.Where im from patterens isnt a must have. 
Unless YOU must have them 


Oh and thanks again.
I only make mules sick sound like it was designed to do lol


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 08:15 AM~16812345
> *I'll have the club put you on time out !!!!
> *


shut up!  

you going to pomona tomorrow?


----------



## car88

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 01:18 AM~16529603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And Datz how Da linc goes when it pose


----------



## car88

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 01:16 AM~16529593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dat lincoln is str8 clownin keepin it REAL


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by car88_@Mar 6 2010, 09:25 AM~16812666
> *Dat lincoln is str8 clownin keepin it REAL
> *


Thats what im saying.They lowriding and loving it :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=2002+lincolns


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 08:19 AM~16812626
> *shut up!
> 
> you going to pomona tomorrow?
> *


...i am.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 6 2010, 09:36 AM~16812728
> *...i am.
> *


cant wait to meat you. :naughty:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 08:37 AM~16812733
> *cant wait to meat you.  :naughty:
> *


but i'm _not_ bringing da wifie. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 6 2010, 09:10 AM~16812576
> *:uh:
> Think like this CF.The owner of the "stock Lincoln".Do you think he would get rid of his super clean chevy for that car to roll knowing the respect you get driving a chevy?More than likely no.But while he is rolling his Lincoln he is loving the life.Right?Whos to say he isnt building or buying a chevy next?Personally and that just me.I rather have a Caddy.Wrap the frame paint it chrome some suspension parts.Redo the stock patterened interrior.And get in the streets.
> My car isnt patterened out.And when i  post up next to other cars my car still stands out .IM happy with that.But i dont want to be the cleanest because im a driver a hopper.A bumper dragging mutherfucker.I dont expect the next man to wanna be like me so i built it for myself not the next man
> 
> BTW.Where im from patterens isnt a must have.
> Unless YOU must have them
> Oh and thanks again.
> I only make mules sick sound like it was designed to do lol
> *


Bro, you have a '64. You can't be fucked with. Don't downplay your car. Their ain't that many Impalas rolling on the so cal streets like they use to...mostly big bodies and stuff now.

I guess, we're not going to see eye to eye on this one. I don't like plain cars with expensive bolt on parts. The owners of these cars might like it....I don't. 

You and I could have been rollin a lot sooner if we would have built one of those cars but we waited/waiting for sumthin better.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 6 2010, 09:38 AM~16812740
> *but i'm not bringing da wifie. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

hit me up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 09:19 AM~16812626
> *shut up!
> 
> you going to pomona tomorrow?
> *


No, I gotta work 3rd shift tonight. what you gonna buy?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 09:51 AM~16812841
> *No, I gotta work 3rd shift tonight. what you gonna buy?
> *


if i can find a front end kit or some disc brakes for a good price i'll grab 'em.

i do need some door panels too. 

i think i just want to buy something!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 08:51 AM~16812837
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> hit me up.
> *


whats up wit da thumbs down? :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:happysad:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 08:56 AM~16812853
> *if i can find a front end kit or some disc brakes for a good price i'll grab 'em.
> 
> i do need some door panels too.
> 
> i think i just want to buy something!
> *


i know da feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 09:56 AM~16812853
> *if i can find a front end kit or some disc brakes for a good price i'll grab 'em.
> 
> i do need some door panels too.
> 
> i think i just want to buy something!
> *


Save your money doofus, your gonna need it for stripping and final polish :uh: 

Did you make your stripping appoinment with Mike yet?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 10:00 AM~16812879
> *Save your money doofus, your gonna need it for stripping and final polish :uh:
> 
> Did you make your stripping appoinment with Mike yet?
> *


nah, not until i know when the paint will be finished. 

i dont wanna have to call him and push back dates.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 10:02 AM~16812885
> *nah, not until i know when the paint will be finished.
> 
> i dont wanna have to call him and push back dates.....
> *


 If you call him now you might get in by June. 

You gonna put muzik in before the interior?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 10:03 AM~16812896
> *If you call him now you might get in by June.
> 
> You gonna put muzik in before the interior?
> *


just call me! :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 10:05 AM~16812912
> *just call me!  :uh:
> *


 why?, your not that important.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 10:07 AM~16812923
> *why?, your not that important.
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 6 2010, 09:09 AM~16812941
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 09:49 AM~16812823
> *Bro, you have a '64. You can't be fucked with. Don't downplay your car. Their ain't that many Impalas rolling on the so cal streets like they use to...mostly big bodies and stuff now.
> 
> I guess, we're not going to see eye to eye on this one. I don't like plain cars with expensive bolt on parts. The owners of these cars might like it....I don't.
> 
> You and I could have been rollin a lot sooner if we would have built one of those cars but we waited/waiting for sumthin better.
> *


Thanks Angel  And i do agree stock paint isnt gonna get it.But the rest?I can accept


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Spent some time out in shed after choir practice.. Wish I would have know to grind ribits out rather then drill like the book told me to 3 days , 5 drill bits , and two drills ago.. :banghead: 

























not to bad for my first time ever .. and since I got the parts on a hook up!! Free 1/2 X arms!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2010, 12:24 PM~16813852
> *Spent some time out in shed after choir practice.. Wish I would have know to grind ribits out rather then drill like the book told me to 3 days , 5 drill bits , and two drills ago.. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to bad for my first time ever .. and since I got the parts on a hook up!! Free  1/2 X arms!!!  :biggrin:
> *


...with that being said........ maybe next time you'll clean them up a lil better b4 you paint them. just saying.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 6 2010, 01:31 PM~16813879
> *...with that being said........ maybe next time you'll clean them up a lil better b4 you paint them. just saying.
> *


X2 and next time use a air chissle to remove balljoint ribbitts


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Mar 6 2010, 01:31 PM~16813879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...with that being said........ maybe next time you'll clean them up a lil better b4 you paint them. just saying.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Mar 6 2010, 01:53 PM~16813966
> *X2  and next time use a air chissle to remove balljoint ribbitts
> *


These are just to ride. Next set chrome. Send the ones ims yank off sunday. I know this next go around.


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2010, 02:27 PM~16814114
> *These are just to ride. Next set chrome. Send the ones ims yank off sunday.  I know this next go around.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 09:11 AM~16812326
> *donate your hair piece to keep them warm!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: u aint right.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2010, 02:24 PM~16813852
> *Spent some time out in shed after choir practice.. Wish I would have know to grind ribits out rather then drill like the book told me to 3 days , 5 drill bits , and two drills ago.. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to bad for my first time ever .. and since I got the parts on a hook up!! Free  1/2 X arms!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah u gotta grind the heads off and they will knock right out. You should clean up that area that is torched out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2010, 01:24 PM~16813852
> *Spent some time out in shed after choir practice.. Wish I would have know to grind ribits out rather then drill like the book told me to 3 days , 5 drill bits , and two drills ago.. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> not to bad for my first time ever .. and since I got the parts on a hook up!! Free  1/2 X arms!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 well, at least you didn't bent out your spindles to get some extension like I though u were gonna do.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 05:48 PM~16815051
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao: u aint right.
> *


I need to be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 08:38 PM~16816292
> *well, at least you didn't bent out your spindles to get some extension like I though u were gonna do.
> *


Never heard of that. But na these cut and have plates under. I'm not planning on hopping. Just layed out and tucked in. Next year comes slide top. Or if I find a deal this year. And the og arms will get done while I ride on these freebies.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 6 2010, 08:48 PM~16815051
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao: u aint right.
> *



im gonna slap his fat ass when i get home that will b RIGHT??????????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2010, 09:22 AM~16812377
> *And this has what to do with Lowriding?
> *



maybe nothing

he's the only street rider i know that in movies.


----------



## 187PURE

A FUCKING CLUCKER STOLE MY DAMN STEREO OUT THE CADDY :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

ANYWAY, THIS JAM IS UPLIFTING TO A ***** http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edceUhNnwTI


----------



## Skim

page 61, my year


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2010, 09:33 PM~16823377
> *A FUCKING CLUCKER STOLE MY DAMN STEREO OUT THE CADDY :angry:
> *


DAMN U GOT GOT? A CRACKHEAD GOT DA KRACO?!!!! HO PE THEY DIDNT GET YOUR JAMS!


----------



## lbrewer

Tweet straight out of Fresno,Ca


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2010, 08:33 PM~16823377
> *A FUCKING CLUCKER STOLE MY DAMN STEREO OUT THE CADDY :angry:
> *


Damn cuzz said "Clucker" LOL...I have heard that term in a while... :cheesy: 

****** U been listening to tooo much 80's rap! :biggrin: 


187! why you dont neva come back to cali an visit??


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 8 2010, 12:33 AM~16825539
> *Tweet straight out of Fresno,Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: I can dig this


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 11:39 PM~16824249
> *DAMN U GOT GOT? A CRACKHEAD GOT DA KRACO?!!!! HO PE THEY DIDNT GET YOUR JAMS!
> *


NAW THANK GOD THEY AINT GET THEM.. BUT IT MIGHT OF BEEN A CD LEFT IN THE UNIT.. I KNOW MY JAMS WHEN I HEAR THEM.. IF I HEAR 'RICH THE FACTOR' OR SOME SHIT BLASTING OUT SOMEBODY'S RIDE, IT'S CURTAINS!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 8 2010, 09:26 AM~16826424
> *Damn cuzz said "Clucker" LOL...I have heard that term in a while... :cheesy:
> 
> ****** U been listening to tooo much 80's rap!  :biggrin:
> 187! why you dont neva come back to cali an visit??
> *


THEY ALL IN ARIZONA NOW.. BUT I'MA MAKE IT BACK THIS SUMMER.. TAKE A ***** TO TAM'S WHEN I TOUCH DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 8 2010, 02:33 AM~16825539
> *Tweet straight out of Fresno,Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** BEEN 3 WHEELIN THE HELL OUT THAT TIRE.. I REMEMBER MY HOMIE WAS SO CHEAP, HE WOULD ROTATE THE DOUBLE WHITE WALL TIRES TO THE BACK.. I WOULD JUST PAINT MINE BACK BLACK IF I STILL HAD MEAT ON THE MAWFUCKAS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2010, 09:14 AM~16826670
> *THEY ALL IN ARIZONA NOW.. BUT I'MA MAKE IT BACK THIS SUMMER.. TAKE A ***** TO TAM'S WHEN I TOUCH DOWN :thumbsup:
> *


SHIT WE GRUBBED AT TAMS#14 ON LONG BEACH BLVD RIGHT AFTER NEW YEARS EVE. WE LEFT BIG NENE'S PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE MAJESTICS PICNIC. THAT BURRITO HAD A ***** FUCKED UP CUZ I TRIED TO EAT THAT SHIT RIGHT BEFORE I WENT TO BED :biggrin: BAD DECISION FOR THE NEXT DAY BUT IT WAS GOOD AS FUCK THOUGH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

theres a LOT of FAKE Tams in LA. The real one is on Figueroa and Century.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2010, 12:05 PM~16827409
> *theres a LOT of FAKE Tams in LA. The real one is on Figueroa and Century.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 7 2010, 11:33 PM~16825539
> *Tweet straight out of Fresno,Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2010, 11:05 AM~16827409
> *theres a LOT of FAKE Tams in LA. The real one is on Figueroa and Century.
> *


u mean the OG one is on Figueroa and Century


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 7 2010, 08:33 PM~16823377-->
> 
> 
> 
> A FUCKING CLUCKER STOLE MY DAMN STEREO OUT THE CADDY :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn ****** still do that! Hell. Got to be for there own use.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lbrewer_@Mar 8 2010, 12:33 AM~16825539
> *Tweet straight out of Fresno,Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like that color.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 8 2010, 07:41 PM~16830973
> *Damn ****** still do that! Hell. Got to be for there own use.
> *


ME AND THE HOMEBOY WAS JUST SAYING THAT.. WHO STILL GOES AROUND RIPPING OFF RADIOS?? OLD ONES AT THAT.. EVEN LITTLE J ROCK USED TO GET THE GOOD STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2010, 05:44 PM~16830996
> *ME AND THE HOMEBOY WAS JUST SAYING THAT.. WHO STILL GOES AROUND RIPPING OFF RADIOS?? OLD ONES AT THAT.. EVEN LITTLE J ROCK USED TO GET THE GOOD STUFF :biggrin:
> *


Put that stock back in! And hide a changer and MP3 player. My shit looks stock untill I open the glove box trunck and here them tunes custom in the doors.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 8 2010, 06:57 PM~16831102
> *Put that stock back in! And hide a changer and MP3 player. My shit looks stock untill I open the glove box trunck and here them tunes custom in the doors.
> 
> *


now a clucker is gonna read that and you gonna get got. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2010, 06:04 PM~16831155
> *now a clucker is gonna read that and you gonna get got. :biggrin:
> *


Probly with angels stolen. I mean found I phone! Surfing the web! :0


----------



## THAT DUDE




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn fool them clukers dont give a fuck they just want a buck  last thing got stolen from me was a 81 fleetwood 2dr    never recovered


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Mar 8 2010, 12:33 AM~16825539
> *Tweet straight out of Fresno,Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHITS LOOKIN TIGHT CUZ :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Man, I want a bob and sons interior now


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 07:55 AM~16837154
> *Man, I want a bob and sons interior now
> *


joe can hook it up. 

i was thinking about letting him do mine too.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 9 2010, 08:01 AM~16837179
> *joe can hook it up.
> 
> i was thinking about letting him do mine too.
> *


Your right, Joe is hands down of the BEST still out there when it comes to the big biscuits...i love the 1/2 vinyl velour look like Nick's 70 has. Joe can do it. 

Let me get ahead on the ride....we'll see soon.  He would do us right.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 8 2010, 05:57 PM~16831102
> *Put that stock back in! And hide a changer and MP3 player. My shit looks stock untill I open the glove box trunck and here them tunes custom in the doors.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: We used to do that shit back in the 90s with FM mods and Hi to Low converters...The good ole days


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 9 2010, 03:51 PM~16841238
> *:roflmao: We used to do that shit back in the 90s with FM mods and Hi to Low converters...The good ole days
> *


I was out parts hunting and found a full pull out radio . Was in a nisson on 5 stars at 
that. Back in the day fools stunning around mall with radio in hand. Haha. :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

T
T
T


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 9 2010, 06:33 PM~16843038
> *T
> T
> T
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 08:55 AM~16837154
> *Man, I want a bob and sons interior now
> *


U WANT SOME JUANITOS WITH THE MARIJUANA LEAF MIRROR CUT GREEN VELOUR SEATS ***** STOP LYIN :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2010, 08:55 AM~16837154
> *Man, I want a fundimotorsports expedition interior now
> *


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16847268
> *:0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 04:00 AM~16847268
> *:0
> *


fundimotorsports stitch work is outstatanding


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 10 2010, 01:00 AM~16847268-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2010, 02:45 AM~16847605
> *fundimotorsports stitch work is outstatanding
> *


That was tuck and glue! You two rice eaters! :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

FEW MORE PIC FROM LAST SATS SHOW 1ST & 2ND PLACE GOOD JOB WSCC


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 12:59 AM~16847262
> *U WANT SOME JUANITOS WITH THE MARIJUANA LEAF MIRROR CUT GREEN VELOUR SEATS ***** STOP LYIN :biggrin:
> *


 Naw, it's hard to hit the streets like that...I know EXACTLY who and what car your talking about though....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

All you guys, Benny, Chucc and all the outta towners are welcome at our show in July...bring your clubs, family and BBQ'ers.....


----------



## loco4

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP BLACK LOWRIDERS FROM THE ATL :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2010, 08:32 AM~16849083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you guys, Benny, Chucc and all the outta towners are welcome at our show in July...bring your clubs, family and BBQ'ers.....
> *


*Always a good show.....glad to see it back in the Gardens... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 10 2010, 12:30 PM~16850754
> *Always a good show.....glad to see it back in the Gardens... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Hell yeah...u remember when me and u were at cerritos last year? HOOOTTT


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## SmileNowCryLater

damn bro..is that your ride?? its a masterpiece...



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2010, 02:36 PM~16850791
> *Hell yeah...u remember when me and u were at cerritos last year? HOOOTTT
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SmileNowCryLater_@Mar 10 2010, 01:16 PM~16851141
> *damn bro..is that your ride??  its a masterpiece...
> *


 Thanks but no, that '64 belongs to another club member.  

many years in the making.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2010, 08:32 AM~16849083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you guys, Benny, Chucc and all the outta towners are welcome at our show in July...bring your clubs, family and BBQ'ers.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 10 2010, 11:36 AM~16850791
> *Hell yeah...u remember when me and u were at cerritos last year? HOOOTTT
> *


Hell yea ... and kinda crowded.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn! A arms on a big body are a bitch for fat fingers to get of! :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2n3HKPiDTI :0


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16855962
> *:0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2n3HKPiDTI :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: Old news and has nothing to do with lowriding.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2010, 09:42 PM~16855962
> *:0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2n3HKPiDTI :0
> *


 Now why would you post some useless shit like that Herberto?? :uh: fuck all that...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2010, 11:42 PM~16855962
> *:0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2n3HKPiDTI :0
> *


I WONT NAME NAMES, BUT THEY TRYING TO DESTROY THIS MAN'S REP. MUSICALLY, HE'S BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR OVER 2 DECADES AND REPPING HIS CITY


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 10 2010, 09:40 AM~16849175
> *:wave:  :wave: WHATS UP BLACK LOWRIDERS FROM THE ATL :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 11 2010, 05:46 AM~16858279
> *I WONT NAME NAMES, BUT THEY TRYING TO DESTROY THIS MAN'S REP. MUSICALLY, HE'S BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR OVER 2 DECADES AND REPPING HIS CITY
> *


 Yup, Jonny Come Lately's :uh: 

Where were they at in 1989?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Tyrone

'Things You Don't Do In The 2000' by 'Big Punchie'. Still applies in 2010 and beyond.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 11 2010, 02:22 AM~16857144
> *:thumbsdown: Old news and has nothing to do with lowriding.
> *


I KNOW BUT IM JUST HEARING ABOUT IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16862484
> *'Things You Don't Do In The 2000' by 'Big Punchie'. Still applies in 2010 and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE TO CRAWL :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2010, 11:59 AM~16859613
> *Yup, Jonny Come Lately's  :uh:
> 
> Where were they at in 1989?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigswanga

Page 64 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 11 2010, 04:45 PM~16862484
> *'Things You Don't Do In The 2000' by 'Big Punchie'. Still applies in 2010 and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG SLICE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 11 2010, 08:23 PM~16864589
> *Page 64 :biggrin:
> *


I LIKES THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

B.G. Knocc Out & Dresta - Real Brothas [1995] 








1. Everyday All Day
2. Jealousy
3. Whose the "G"
4. Compton Swangin'
5. Life's a Puzzle
6. B.G. Knocc Out
7. Compton Hoe
8. Micc Checc
9. Compton & Watts
10. 50:50 Luv
11. Real Brothas
12. Do or Die
13. Take a Ride
14. Down Goes Another *****
15. D.P.G. K(Dogg Pound Killa)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83D0D26O


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 11 2010, 03:45 PM~16862484
> *'Things You Don't Do In The 2000' by 'Big Punchie'. Still applies in 2010 and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** said, you got an antenna hole in the fender, and two in the back lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2010, 09:05 PM~16865051
> *B.G. Knocc Out & Dresta - Real Brothas [1995]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Everyday All Day
> 2. Jealousy
> 3. Whose the "G"
> 4. Compton Swangin'
> 5. Life's a Puzzle
> 6. B.G. Knocc Out
> 7. Compton Hoe
> 8. Micc Checc
> 9. Compton & Watts
> 10. 50:50 Luv
> 11. Real Brothas
> 12. Do or Die
> 13. Take a Ride
> 14. Down Goes Another *****
> 15. D.P.G. K(Dogg Pound Killa)
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83D0D26O
> *


THIS WAS A VERY GOOD ALBUM THAT DID'NT GET THE EXPOSURE IT SHOULD HAVE. WAS UNDER A LABEL CALLED 'TOENAIL'. ALSO, ERIC 'EAZY E' WRIGHT DID'NT GIVE THESE BROTHAS THEIR JUST-DO. BUT HE MARKETED BONE THUGS & HARMONY VERY WELL. NOW I'M NOT SAYING THAT WAS WRONG OF EAZY; ERIC WAS SMART, AND HE KNEW THAT THIS NEW SOUND COMING OUT OF OHIO WOULD MAKE MILLIONS. BUT HAD HE PUSHED 'REAL BROTHAS' A LITTLE HARDER, IT WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THE ATTENTION IT DESERVED. SADLY ENOUGH, THE END RESULT WAS A LENGTHY PRISON TERM BY 'B/G KNOCC OUT', AND DRESTA HIMSELF WAS IN AND OUT OF JAIL. CURRENTLY, LIFE IS STILL ON UPS AND DOWNS FOR THE BROTHAS; KNOCC OUT IN AND OUT OF JAIL AGIAN, AND DRESTA SCRAPING BY WITH HIS MIXED TAPES


----------



## 187PURE

YO, I JUST FOUND OUT WHO STOLE MY CAR TUNES :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=DrJ03I...feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

got my new wheels in.. these A arms give me great lift and ride good..


----------



## "G-Money"

:420: TGIF


----------



## cripn8ez

THE CADI JUST GOT BACC GOES GOOD WITH THE INSIDES I THINK!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 12 2010, 10:57 AM~16869377
> *THE CADI JUST GOT BACC GOES GOOD WITH THE INSIDES I THINK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T TELL.. YOU HAVE A BETTER PIC?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 12:10 PM~16869476
> *CAN'T TELL.. YOU HAVE A BETTER PIC?
> *



later its rain n out here n thats a phone pic


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1RMAmC-inc


HAVE U HAD UR COFFEY?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 12 2010, 08:57 AM~16869377
> *THE CADI JUST GOT BACC GOES GOOD WITH THE INSIDES I THINK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 12 2010, 03:07 PM~16870977
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD
> *



thanx homie its gettin there


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 12 2010, 12:14 PM~16870003
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1RMAmC-inc
> HAVE U HAD UR COFFEY?
> *


YES INDEED  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ho7iXKCKGo


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 05:22 AM~16868328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my new wheels in.. these A arms give me great lift and ride good..
> *


is this fundi's ride?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 06:17 AM~16868138
> *YO, I JUST FOUND OUT WHO STOLE MY CAR TUNES :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=DrJ03I...feature=related
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 12 2010, 04:48 PM~16873452
> *is this fundi's ride?
> *


Yup. My new look! Tired of little ass hard to find tires and ****** shitting others in the low game. So I built a low ridder runner over!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:22 AM~16868328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my new wheels in.. these A arms give me great lift and ride good..
> *


so you going to serve me in that :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 12 2010, 11:57 AM~16869377
> *THE CADI JUST GOT BACC GOES GOOD WITH THE INSIDES I THINK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks gud cuzzin , like i said hope to get my 91 painted soon blu on blu :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

fundo those look like 40 series tires


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 04:59 PM~16873556
> *fundo those look like 40 series tires
> *


When the trunk swangs open! And my train horns blast you'll know you just got served.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 06:55 PM~16873531
> *Yup. My new look! Tired of little ass hard to find tires and ****** shitting others in the low game. So I built a low ridder runner over!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:06 PM~16873610
> *When the trunk swangs open! And my train horns blast you'll know you just got served.
> *


 :uh: not! nicca what you think you fron texas lol


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 05:24 PM~16873788
> *:uh:  not! nicca what you think you fron texas lol
> *


Tex ass ! No! NC big boys! Rolling and clowning on you little rim guys! Real men show they size!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

>


[/quote]
all it needs is sum sick ass gold leafing on the side :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 08:28 PM~16873834
> *Tex ass ! No! NC big boys! Rolling and clowning on you little rim guys! Real men show they size!
> *


lol go to eastcoastryders forum then fool, what happend to you getting into r o?


----------



## cripn8ez

all it needs is sum sick ass gold leafing on the side :cheesy:
[/quote]


its coming gotta save a lil so i can get both cars done same time


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> all it needs is sum sick ass gold leafing on the side :cheesy:


its coming gotta save a lil so i can get both cars done same time 
[/quote]
RITE RITE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 05:31 PM~16873858
> *lol go to eastcoastryders forum then fool, what happend to you getting into r o?
> *


Fl and TX chapters have high rollers.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO YOU ROLLIN WOTH HIGH ROLLERS NOW?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 12 2010, 03:43 AM~16868092
> *THIS WAS A VERY GOOD ALBUM THAT DID'NT GET THE EXPOSURE IT SHOULD HAVE. WAS UNDER A LABEL CALLED 'TOENAIL'. ALSO, ERIC 'EAZY E' WRIGHT DID'NT GIVE THESE BROTHAS THEIR JUST-DO. BUT HE MARKETED BONE THUGS & HARMONY VERY WELL. NOW I'M NOT SAYING THAT WAS WRONG OF EAZY; ERIC WAS SMART, AND HE KNEW THAT THIS NEW SOUND COMING OUT OF OHIO WOULD MAKE MILLIONS. BUT HAD HE PUSHED 'REAL BROTHAS' A LITTLE HARDER, IT WOULD HAVE GOTTEN THE ATTENTION IT DESERVED.  SADLY ENOUGH, THE END RESULT WAS A LENGTHY PRISON TERM BY 'B/G KNOCC OUT', AND DRESTA HIMSELF WAS IN AND OUT OF JAIL.  CURRENTLY, LIFE IS STILL ON UPS AND DOWNS FOR THE BROTHAS; KNOCC OUT IN AND OUT OF JAIL AGIAN, AND DRESTA SCRAPING BY WITH HIS MIXED TAPES
> *


:uh: dresta is on a fuckin sex offender list.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 05:40 PM~16873916
> *SO YOU ROLLIN WOTH HIGH ROLLERS NOW?
> *


Ill never tell. Just let my ride speek. On them dubz


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 05:22 AM~16868328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my new wheels in.. these A arms give me great lift and ride good..
> *


OMG :roflmao: :roflmao: 

C'mon Robert what da hell is wrong wit you man?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 11 2010, 04:45 PM~16862484
> *'Things You Don't Do In The 2000' by 'Big Punchie'. Still applies in 2010 and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: "I'm tellin you what you DO need to do"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 12:58 AM~16876685
> *OMG  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> C'mon Robert what da hell is wrong wit you man?
> *


robert smokin that shittt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hey fundi, did u get ur forearm Tat yet? Lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 13 2010, 12:07 AM~16877278
> *Hey fundi, did u get ur forearm Tat yet? Lmao!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Haha...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 07:28 PM~16873834
> *Tex ass ! No! NC big boys! Rolling and clowning on you little rim guys! Real men show they size!
> *


MAN SOMETIMES I THINK YOU BE TALKING JUST TO HEAR YOURSELF TALK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16875386
> *:uh: dresta is on a fuckin sex offender list.
> *


I KNOW.. THAT'S FUCKED UP


----------



## cripn8ez

:0


> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 12:30 PM~16879570
> *I KNOW.. THAT'S FUCKED UP
> *


 :guns:


----------



## 187PURE

CRIP THE CADDY LOOKS GOOD.. REAL CLEAN.. YEAH SOME LEAFING WOULD SET IT OFF


----------



## 187PURE

:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 03:44 PM~16880604
> *CRIP THE CADDY LOOKS GOOD.. REAL CLEAN.. YEAH SOME LEAFING WOULD SET IT OFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming sooon bro  i just got done presurewashing under it now im gonna paint it all bacc blk like i did on cripn8ez


----------



## E

:wave:


----------



## 187PURE

UNDA STAND ME?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za9dbj7G_GA

BITCH ASS ******


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 13 2010, 03:15 PM~16881389
> *UNDA STAND ME?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za9dbj7G_GA
> 
> BITCH ASS ******
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred+Mar 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16876685-->
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> C'mon Robert what da hell is wrong wit you man?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was nice out today. I finally got front back together And rode test. Next sunny weekend ims call all you'll for a hamburger run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 12 2010, 10:58 PM~16877198
> *robert smokin that shittt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BA. Never touched anything.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16877278
> *Hey fundi, did u get ur forearm Tat yet? Lmao!!!!!!!!
> *


Naw! That's to much. I seen a dude with 3 clubs tatted on him. I love it but not to do that. But now ill get some more tats!


----------



## payfred

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: payfred, *96ROADMASTER*

The Roadmaster lookin like *doodoo* homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3EGDWqHVs


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 04:57 PM~16881924
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: payfred, 96ROADMASTER
> 
> The Roadmaster lookin like doodoo homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2010, 07:02 PM~16882736
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3EGDWqHVs
> *


There you go homie!


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2010, 07:05 PM~16865051
> *B.G. Knocc Out & Dresta - Real Brothas [1995]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Everyday All Day
> 2. Jealousy
> 3. Whose the "G"
> 4. Compton Swangin'
> 5. Life's a Puzzle
> 6. B.G. Knocc Out
> 7. Compton Hoe
> 8. Micc Checc
> 9. Compton & Watts
> 10. 50:50 Luv
> 11. Real Brothas
> 12. Do or Die
> 13. Take a Ride
> 14. Down Goes Another *****
> 15. D.P.G. K(Dogg Pound Killa)
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=83D0D26O
> *


are these fools even from compton?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 04:55 PM~16873531
> *Yup. My new look! Tired of little ass hard to find tires and ****** shitting others in the low game. So I built a low ridder runner over!
> *


kill yourself.


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 13 2010, 04:57 PM~16881924
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: payfred, 96ROADMASTER
> 
> The Roadmaster lookin like doodoo homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 14 2010, 09:52 AM~16886278
> *kill yourself.
> *


Tell you what. You go first.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice day out. Take my dunk out for a lunch spin and blast my train horns. :0


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Mar 14 2010, 02:16 AM~16884868
> *are these fools even from compton?
> *


nutty blocc


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2010, 12:08 PM~16894851
> *Nice day out. Take my dunk out for a lunch spin and blast my train horns.  :0
> *


stupid fuck hows a roadmaster a donk?? a donk a 71-76 chevy fool!! u need to come down to ga or mia to give you a lesson


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 15 2010, 12:22 PM~16896543
> *stupid fuck hows a roadmaster a donk?? a donk a 71-76 chevy fool!! u need to come down to ga or mia to give you a lesson
> *


Oh. Well ill be a bubble then. I'm only lifted eight inches and on 24z.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea you on 24s with big tires lol


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Mar 14 2010, 12:58 PM~16887369
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


Ay I hope you can roll to the picnic Sunday :happysad: Gonna be fun!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 15 2010, 05:22 PM~16898987-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea you on 24s with big tires lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Mar 15 2010, 06:12 PM~16899399
> *Ay I hope you can roll to the picnic Sunday :happysad:  Gonna be fun!
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Your startin to fuck this topic up again fundi with ur sausage gravy tittie havin' ass!!!

Gtfo!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 15 2010, 07:09 PM~16900011
> *Your startin to fuck this topic up again fundi with ur sausage gravy tittie havin' ass!!!
> 
> Gtfo!!!!!!!!
> *


What did I do you orange slanger. :uh: I'm not the one downing folks and just being a fucking know it all. But don't know shit!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

orange slanger :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 06:22 AM~16868328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my new wheels in.. these A arms give me great lift and ride good..
> *


----------



## 187PURE

YALL GUYS MADE ME SPIT OUT MY WINE :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 15 2010, 09:12 PM~16899399
> *Ay I hope you can roll to the picnic Sunday :happysad:  Gonna be fun!
> *



X2 CALL ME TEE????? FRED U READY?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:24 PM~16901090
> *YALL GUYS MADE ME SPIT OUT MY WINE :roflmao:
> *



CUZ U MEAN UR THUNDERCHICCEN? LOL CUZ SURE UR NAME AINT GRADY LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16901114
> *CUZ U MEAN UR THUNDERCHICCEN? LOL CUZ SURE UR NAME AINT GRADY LOL
> *


WASN'T THAT WOODROW? :scrutinize:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:39 PM~16901345
> *WASN'T THAT WOODROW? :scrutinize:
> *



YEP U RIGHT OK WOOD LOL JK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 15 2010, 10:42 PM~16901402
> *YEP U RIGHT OK WOOD LOL  JK
> *


YOU 'OL FISH EYED FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:49 PM~16901498
> *YOU 'OL FISH EYED FOOL :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2010, 08:08 PM~16900780
> *What did I do you orange slanger.  :uh: I'm not the one downing folks and just being a fucking know it all. But don't know shit!
> *


Keep it about lowriding Robert or take yourself to off topic.


----------



## Skim

some progress on my rags. 64 getting the hydros installed. only 4 days left til the show :0 










out with the old









In with the new


----------



## Skim

The new KIT ,2 pump ,chrome & black with all chrome 1/2 inch fittings.


----------



## Skim

Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.

Started on the rack today 4 days left hope tino and fabian can do it. hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Skim

and my 61 rag just got painted this week.




























keepin busy :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Looks great Skim clean work as usual


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 12:29 AM~16903787
> *and my 61 rag just got painted this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepin busy :cheesy:
> *


both rags lookin good!


----------



## Skim

thanks fellas. just trying to do it one day at a time. The show is sunday so were trying to get the 64 ready to bust out. Too bad the pinstriper wont be able to stripe it til after the show.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 02:47 AM~16903853
> *thanks fellas. just trying to do it one day at a time. The show is sunday so were trying to get the 64 ready to bust out. Too bad the pinstriper wont be able to stripe it til after the show.
> *


YOU GUYS DOING BIG BOY THINGS , :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD....... :yes: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 01:47 AM~16903853
> *thanks fellas. just trying to do it one day at a time. The show is sunday so were trying to get the 64 ready to bust out. Too bad the pinstriper wont be able to stripe it til after the show.
> *


 :0. You got that Arab money. When you show how many classes you gona hold down. Lol. You got lows , 4/4 , and euro vw on lock.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 15 2010, 11:25 PM~16903249
> *Keep it about lowriding Robert or take yourself to off topic.
> *


 :wow: 

Okay. 

1. Do I put the shims back in or leave them off and then shim it till it looks eight?

2. Find me a slide top or a good sight. 

3. Where can I get a axle cover ?

4. Tunes or no tunes? 

5. Does ridding aroung with 4 fat guys in a car with no springs make it a lowrider?

6. You never told us what that big roach painted on your top means and why?

7. When you book come out?

8. How the hell V restart this topic and never be here?

9. I'm not running wire wheels. So can I still be a low ridder ? Think before you answer. Becouse I do know my history. 

10. How much oranges now? They high as hell in NC.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 16 2010, 06:39 AM~16904154
> *:wow:
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 1. Do I put the shims back in or leave them off and then shim it till it looks eight?
> 
> 2. Find me a slide top or a good sight.
> 
> 3. Where can I get a axle cover ?
> 
> 4. Tunes or no tunes?
> 
> 5. Does ridding aroung with 4 fat guys in a car with no springs make it a lowrider?
> 
> 6. You never told us what that big roach painted on your top means and why?
> 
> 7. When you book come out?
> 
> 8. How the hell V restart this topic and never be here?
> 9. I'm not running wire wheels. So can I still be a low ridder ? Think before you answer. Becouse I do know my history.
> 
> 10. How much oranges now? They high as hell in NC.
> *


I RESTARTED THE TOPIC AFTER CONSULTING WITH MODS. SCOTTY TRIED TO START ONE BUT IT GOT DELETED. THEN WHEN MODS BROUGHT MINE BACK, HIS NAME SOMEHOW GOT TAGGED TO IT.. THAT'S WHY THE MODS PUT A SUBTITLE "BY 187PURE"


----------



## E

nice rides


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SMOKE BREAK LOL


----------



## DKM ATX

My trip out to LA









Stop at Bow Tie 
















Big JD showing me around the shop








The mountins was crazy








Jackie Robinson statue in Pasadena
















A stop at the De Alba's


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2010, 07:57 AM~16904923
> *SMOKE BREAK LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Time for lunch. I been in garage all morning. Fat man need some left over fried chicken and Mac cheerse! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 01:22 AM~16903768
> *Puttin on full chrome undies and a custom install all in 1 week.
> 
> Started on the rack today 4 days left hope tino and fabian  can do it. hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job Skim!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

looking good skim keep up the good work man....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2010, 05:22 AM~16868328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my new wheels in.. these A arms give me great lift and ride good..
> *


this is called Black lowriders not dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

MORNING COMDEY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:28 AM~16905651
> *this is called Black lowriders not dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:28 AM~16905651
> *this is called Black lowriders not dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

good stuff, dkm. 

hope you enjoyed the sunset coast.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 10:28 AM~16905651
> *this is called Black lowriders not dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 15 2010, 08:25 PM~16901098
> *X2 CALL ME TEE????? FRED U READY?
> *


 :yes: Oh yeah! Imma call you if I get lost on the way!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 09:28 AM~16905651
> *this is called Black lowriders not dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 16 2010, 04:39 AM~16904154
> *:wow:
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 1. Do I put the shims back in or leave them off and then shim it till it looks eight?
> 
> 2. Find me a slide top or a good sight.
> 
> 3. Where can I get a axle cover ?
> 
> 4. Tunes or no tunes?
> 
> 5. Does ridding aroung with 4 fat guys in a car with no springs make it a lowrider?
> 
> 6. You never told us what that big roach painted on your top means and why?
> 
> 7. When you book come out?
> 
> 8. How the hell V restart this topic and never be here?
> 
> 9. I'm not running wire wheels. So can I still be a low ridder ? Think before you answer. Becouse I do know my history.
> 
> 10. How much oranges now? They high as hell in NC.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

U shoulda asked the homies from RO before they rebounded your dumb ass Lmao

stupid Buford!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Let's nor forget about how street dreams threw u out like a football either....u forgot to ask them before u left!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16909681
> *:yes: Oh yeah! Imma call you if I get lost on the way!
> *



cool deal bro


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Mar 16 2010, 05:33 PM~16909810-->
> 
> 
> 
> U shoulda asked the homies from RO before they rebounded your dumb ass Lmao
> 
> stupid Buford!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 16 2010, 05:35 PM~16909829
> *Let's nor forget about how street dreams threw u out like a football either....u forgot to ask them before u left!!!!!!
> *


Wrong! When I go back out there ims round house kick you! Teach you some maners!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Night. Supposed to be nice the rest of the week. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 01:19 AM~16903759
> *some progress on my rags. 64 getting the hydros installed. only 4 days left til the show :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with the old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
Cee some nigguhz up in here dont be bullsh***in

Looks good homeboy!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i need them kinda taxes to get shit like that craccin


----------



## lefhandman

FRAME UPDATES FOR 79 CADI COUPE, FULL WRAPPED FRAME AND CONTROL ARMS,SINGLE STAGE PAINT........ALMOST THERE, LONG JOURNEY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 16 2010, 12:28 PM~16905651
> *this is called Black lowriders not dumb ass country ******!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2010, 10:58 PM~16913131
> *i need them kinda taxes to get shit like that craccin
> *


shit that aint from taxes, thats from getting out there on the grind and hustlin all the time fully legit, flippin cars, slangin parts, sellin chrome, doin whatever it takes to make that extra buck and putting it right back into these cars. I work a full time job too. my job only pays the bills and takes care of day to day life shit. 
I dont wanna just be able to pay my bills on time I wanna build these cars so i gotta hustle or be broke sittin on my ass lazy lowridin livin check to check. fuck all that shit homie. Hustle like your life depends on that shit to live and youll be str8.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 12:30 AM~16913958
> *shit that aint from taxes, thats from getting out there on the grind and hustlin all the time fully legit, flippin cars, slangin parts, sellin chrome, doin whatever it takes to make that extra buck and putting it right back into these cars. I work a full time job too. my job only pays the bills and takes care of day to day life shit.
> I dont wanna just be able to pay my bills on time I wanna build these cars so i gotta hustle or be broke sittin on my ass lazy lowridin livin check to check. fuck all that shit homie. Hustle like your life depends on that shit to live and youll be str8.
> *


That's right skim. I worked two fulltime jobs for two years

sacrifice, defecation, desire and hard work if I really want it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 03:30 AM~16913958
> *shit that aint from taxes, thats from getting out there on the grind and hustlin all the time fully legit, flippin cars, slangin parts, sellin chrome, doin whatever it takes to make that extra buck and putting it right back into these cars. I work a full time job too. my job only pays the bills and takes care of day to day life shit.
> I dont wanna just be able to pay my bills on time I wanna build these cars so i gotta hustle or be broke sittin on my ass lazy lowridin livin check to check. fuck all that shit homie. Hustle like your life depends on that shit to live and youll be str8.
> *


no i wasent saying it was for you, i was thinking to me if i had them big os at the end of the year my 64 would be half done by now


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 17 2010, 12:30 AM~16913958-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit that aint from taxes, thats from getting out there on the grind and hustlin all the time fully legit, flippin cars, slangin parts, sellin chrome, doin whatever it takes to make that extra buck and putting it right back into these cars. I work a full time job too. my job only pays the bills and takes care of day to day life shit.
> I dont wanna just be able to pay my bills on time I wanna build these cars so i gotta hustle or be broke sittin on my ass lazy lowridin livin check to check. fuck all that shit homie. Hustle like your life depends on that shit to live and youll be str8.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 01:57 AM~16914290
> *That's right skim. I worked two fulltime jobs for two years
> 
> sacrifice, defecation, desire and hard work if I really want it.
> *


Go ahead and say it. The daddy punk card! But here's my take. If I had no kids woman or famly that was very close I would be all into workint from sun up and beyond. But that's not the case. Plus these last couple months if you have not noticed some big names and members have just fell over dead in they tracks! Theese guys where our age stroking out! More power to you guys. But I love life and enjoy being a later back country *****! No rush for me. It get done when ever or just yearly upgrades.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 17 2010, 09:29 AM~16915125
> *Go ahead and say it. The daddy punk card! But here's my take. If I had no kids woman or famly that was very close I would be all into workint from sun up and beyond. But that's not the case. Plus these last couple months if you have not noticed some big names and members have just fell over dead in they tracks! Theese guys where our age stroking out! More power to you guys. But I love life and enjoy being a later back country *****! No rush for me. It get done when ever or just yearly upgrades.
> *


I REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 17 2010, 08:17 AM~16915403
> *I REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND YOUR POINT
> *


I'm a Famly man. Got to slow down and enjoy life. Is that simple enough. To many young guys working them selves into the grave and for what! Having a full custom troophy car is cool. But personly I can't afford it and not gona stroke my self out to get one.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 02:57 AM~16914290
> *That's right skim. I worked two fulltime jobs for two years
> 
> sacrifice, defecation, desire and hard work if I really want it.
> *


DEFECATION? ISNT THAT WHERE U SHIT ON YOURSELF? :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2010, 07:31 AM~16914838
> *no i wasent saying it was for you, i was thinking to me if i had them big os at the end of the year my 64 would be half done by now
> *


I KNOW HOMIE, I WAS MAKING A GENERAL ALL AROUND RESPONSE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 17 2010, 10:45 AM~16916000
> *I'm a Famly man. Got to slow down and enjoy life. Is that simple enough.  To many young guys working them selves into the grave and for what! Having a full custom troophy car is cool. But personly I can't afford it and not gona stroke my self out to get one.
> *


HARD WORK IS HARD WORK WHETHER IT BE FROM WORKING ON CARS OR WORKING A JOB THAT REQUIRES HARD WORK, IF U HAVE A STROKE ITS PROBABLY MORE OF A HEATH ISSUE NOT RELATED TO CARS ( UNLESS U ARE A PAINTER) BUT THE WAY YOU TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF, FOODS U EAT ETC.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 17 2010, 08:29 AM~16915125
> *Go ahead and say it. The daddy punk card! But here's my take. If I had no kids woman or famly that was very close I would be all into workint from sun up and beyond. But that's not the case. Plus these last couple months if you have not noticed some big names and members have just fell over dead in they tracks! Theese guys where our age stroking out! More power to you guys. But I love life and enjoy being a later back country *****! No rush for me. It get done when ever or just yearly upgrades.
> *


NOTHING WRONG WITH TAKING CARE OF YOUR FAMILY, THATS 1ST AND FOREMOST.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 17 2010, 11:45 AM~16916000
> *I'm a Famly man. Got to slow down and enjoy life. Is that simple enough.  To many young guys working them selves into the grave and for what! Having a full custom troophy car is cool. But personly I can't afford it and not gona stroke my self out to get one.
> *


AYE, IF A ***** WANT A POODLE AND A PICKET FENCE THEN COOL.. HE'S IN THE SLOW LANE.. LONG AS YOU KNOW HOW TO STAY IN YOUR LANE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM SNOW!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 17 2010, 10:14 AM~16916266
> *DEFECATION? ISNT THAT WHERE U SHIT ON YOURSELF? :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


CF is a gross mofo. 

he'd do something like that for sure. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 11:04 AM~16916789
> *HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM SNOW!!!!!
> *


Every day.


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2010, 09:58 PM~16913131
> *i need them kinda taxes to get shit like that craccin
> *


  im right here in the ATL hooking homies up on their taxes dawgg you should have looked me up


----------



## cripn8ez

BORD TODAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 02:42 PM~16918666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BORD TODAY
> *


It was to nice out to be bored! Put 20 in the tank and ride out! Or 15 bucks and the other 5 at the dollar menu lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Mar 17 2010, 09:45 AM~16916000-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Famly man. Got to slow down and enjoy life. Is that simple enough.  To many young guys working them selves into the grave and for what! Having a full custom troophy car is cool. But personly I can't afford it and not gona stroke my self out to get one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of you act like like we building Cara ain't got fam and bills. I got that plus I live in LA so that family card excuse is old. Your just lazy or don't have the desire period.
> 
> People are supposed to tale care of their families.
> 
> Just limit your liabilities and build a fuckin car.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 10:14 AM~16916266
> *DEFECATION? ISNT THAT WHERE U SHIT ON YOURSELF? :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol I was waitn for someone to catch that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rod Stewart_@Mar 17 2010, 11:18 AM~16916898
> *CF is a gross mofo.
> I've pretty much shot on myself for this car and our club lmao
> 
> he'd do something like that for sure.  :uh:
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 02:04 PM~16916789
> *HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM SNOW!!!!!
> *



RIGHT HERE HOMIE BRO WEST GOOD? U MISS ME? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 17 2010, 06:09 PM~16918897
> *It was to nice out to be bored! Put 20 in the tank and ride out! Or 15 bucks and the other 5 at the dollar menu lunch.  :biggrin:
> *


FO THATS WHAT I DID PLUS I PUT THE RIMS ON THE CADI U C I HAD ALL MY CARS OUT N THE DRIVEWAY LOL


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 04:32 PM~16919594
> *FO THATS WHAT I DID PLUS I PUT THE RIMS ON THE CADI U C I HAD ALL MY CARS OUT N THE DRIVEWAY LOL
> *


WHATS UP CRIPN YOU GOING TO CINCO DEMAYO THIS YEAR


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 17 2010, 07:39 PM~16919658
> *WHATS UP CRIPN YOU GOING TO CINCO DEMAYO THIS YEAR
> *



YES SUR WONT MISS IT :biggrin: U B THERE? :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

YO CHECC OUT THIS BABY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOePE_ckbwA


----------



## 187PURE

Funk shit by Studio Tone http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocmWZEts22o&feature=related


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 05:42 PM~16918666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BORD TODAY
> *


ay fool i need to barrow 1 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2010, 09:20 PM~16920556
> *ay fool i need to barrow 1 :biggrin:
> *



drive 1 to the pic nic foo lol :cheesy:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 06:26 PM~16920605
> *drive 1 to the pic nic foo lol :cheesy:
> *


hey loc u got some clean ass cars homie.  ThAt caddy especially.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16920665
> *hey loc u got some clean ass cars homie.  ThAt caddy especially.
> *



thanx homie  what u riding? post up. where u at?


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

I'm over on the east coast. Up in md right now chillin. Jus bought a 4 door brougham like yours late lAst year all blue and grey in and out. Still In the works. I'll post up in a minute.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 17 2010, 09:59 PM~16920922
> *I'm over on the east coast.  Up in md right now chillin.  Jus bought a 4 door brougham like yours late lAst year all blue and grey in and out. Still In the works.  I'll post up in a minute.
> *



OK COOL BRO SOUNDS GOOD. IM OUT HERE N NC NOT TO FAR FROM U..


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Oh yea? I'm tryna come down there for the cinco de mayo show. Wut part of NC? I used to stay down there wen I was still a lil' knucclehead riding wit training wheels.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 09:26 PM~16920605
> *drive 1 to the pic nic foo lol :cheesy:
> *


damn u going to make me come up :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 17 2010, 09:59 PM~16920922
> *  Jus bought a 4 door brougham
> *


another fleetwood rider, foe cf lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2010, 07:39 PM~16921430
> *another fleetwood rider, foe cf lol
> *


caddys are where it at homie. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 17 2010, 10:53 PM~16921637
> *caddys are where it at homie. :biggrin:
> *



he dont know haha :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

LOWRIDING, SPIRITUALITY, BODY BUILDING, SONG WRITING, ESSAY WRITING, NUTRITION, READING???????????????????????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2010, 07:39 PM~16921430
> *another fleetwood rider, foe cf lol
> *


It's all good even if they Aint for me. I'm happy that y'all are just lowridin

as I always say "there's a car or a club for everybody" so get in where you fit in.

On another note, this iPhone works nice for layitlow. :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16921741
> *It's all good even if they Aint for me. I'm happy that y'all are just lowridin
> 
> as I always say "there's a car or a club for everybody" so get in where you fit in.
> 
> On another note, this iPhone works nice for layitlow. :cheesy:
> *



thats my phone i lost it n the parking lot?????????? :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 10:59 PM~16921735
> *LOWRIDING, SPIRITUALITY, BODY BUILDING, SONG WRITING, ESSAY WRITING, NUTRITION, READING???????????????????????????
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 07:59 PM~16921735
> *LOWRIDING, SPIRITUALITY, BODY BUILDING, SONG WRITING, ESSAY WRITING, NUTRITION, READING???????????????????????????
> *


Anything I can help u with crusty?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2010, 11:02 PM~16921762
> *:rofl:
> *



i thought so also lol lmao


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 11:02 PM~16921764
> *Anything I can help u with crusty?
> *



how it goes????????


MESS WIF IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 07:59 PM~16921735
> *LOWRIDING, SPIRITUALITY, BODY BUILDING, SONG WRITING, ESSAY WRITING, NUTRITION, READING???????????????????????????
> *


Recipe for tha alpha male lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 08:02 PM~16921772
> *i thought so also lol lmao
> *


Little bums!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm at starbuks no more Internet bills from now on. More chrome money. I'll cath y'all tomarrow or later tonight when I bounce off my neighbors signal lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 07:14 PM~16921924
> *I'm at starbuks no more Internet bills from now on. More chrome money. I'll cath y'all tomarrow or later tonight when I bounce off my neighbors signal lol
> *



YOU SHOULD BE WORKIN ON THAT FOE INSTEAD OF BSn WITH THESE WEENIES IN HERE :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 11:14 PM~16921924
> *I'm at starbuks no more Internet bills from now on. More chrome money. I'll cath y'all tomarrow or later tonight when I bounce off my neighbors signal lol
> *


haha u foo and dont b textin me at 3am foo waking me up lol wifie b thinkin its a booty call lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2010, 11:16 PM~16921955
> *YOU SHOULD BE WORKIN ON THAT FOE INSTEAD OF BSn WITH THESE WEENIES IN HERE :uh:
> *



u right on that note but im no winnie :angry: lol


----------



## cripn8ez

yo cf that thing might finaly go thru with the 54 belair?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16921924
> *I'm at starbuks no more Internet bills from now on. More chrome money. I'll cath y'all tomarrow or later tonight when I bounce off my neighbors signal lol
> *


You still wasting money drinking that high ass poison! I think end of this year all down town raliegh goes wifi. So ill need to up grade my self too. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 08:18 PM~16921969
> *haha u foo and dont b textin me at 3am foo waking me up lol wifie b thinkin its a booty call lol
> *


 :0 let me dig up some them good pictures to send you then. Lol.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 17 2010, 02:30 AM~16913958-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit that aint from taxes, thats from getting out there on the grind and hustlin all the time fully legit, flippin cars, slangin parts, sellin chrome, doin whatever it takes to make that extra buck and putting it right back into these cars. I work a full time job too. my job only pays the bills and takes care of day to day life shit.
> I dont wanna just be able to pay my bills on time I wanna build these cars so i gotta hustle or be broke sittin on my ass lazy lowridin livin check to check. fuck all that shit homie. Hustle like your life depends on that shit to live and youll be str8.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2010, 03:57 AM~16914290
> *That's right skim. I worked two fulltime jobs for two years
> 
> sacrifice, defecation, desire and hard work if I really want it.
> *


*Half the reason why I haven't been on this bitch...... Been putting in work, working two full-time jobs on top of putting in work away from work..... You won't get shit done sitting around twistin yah thumbs trying to figure out when yah next buck gonna come.  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Anybody got any pictures? Lot of talking and parts collecting from some you'll! Who'll be ridding out on this nice weekend? Snow and skin looking good. 187 ? Cf? 64? Cobra? V? Tru? Kandi red ? Spanky? englewood? Q? There some more that could make this topic jump with cars!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16921955
> *YOU SHOULD BE WORKIN ON THAT FOE INSTEAD OF BSn WITH THESE WEENIES IN HERE :uh:
> *


OH REALLY :|


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 07:29 AM~16925141
> *Anybody got any pictures? Lot of talking and parts collecting from some you'll! Who'll be ridding out on this nice weekend? Snow and skin looking good. 187 ? Cf? 64? Cobra? V? Tru? Kandi red ? Spanky? englewood? Q?  There some more that could make this topic jump with cars!
> *


I AINT RIDING.. 4 DOOR IS ABOUT TO BE PARTED OUT


----------



## 187PURE

TONE BONE.. I SEE YA BOI!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM IN SLO MO STILL WAITON ON PARTS FROM BOWTIECONECCTION, AND WORKING ON MY DAILY CAR THAT IS MY 91 LAC GOT FULL TUNE UP, NEXT IS GETTING NEW TOP/HEADLINER THIS WEEKING THEN PAINT SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2010, 08:13 AM~16925279
> *IM IN SLO MO STILL WAITON ON PARTS FROM BOWTIECONECCTION, AND WORKING ON MY DAILY CAR THAT IS MY 91 LAC GOT FULL TUNE UP, NEXT IS GETTING NEW TOP/HEADLINER THIS WEEKING THEN PAINT SHOP :biggrin:
> *


WHY ARE YOU DOING ALL THIS STUFF WHEN YOU SAID IT'S A PARTS CAR?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2010, 09:14 AM~16925282
> *WHY ARE YOU DOING ALL THIS STUFF WHEN YOU SAID IT'S A PARTS CAR?
> *


THE BROWN 1 IS STILL MY PARTS CAR IF I RUN UP ON A 2DR FLEET BUT I SOLD MY 94 BIGBODY AND GOT ME A 91 THAT IM FIXING UP FOR THE FAM FOR A EVERYDAYER, U GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2010, 06:22 AM~16925320
> *THE BROWN 1 IS STILL MY PARTS CAR IF I RUN UP ON A 2DR FLEET BUT I SOLD MY 94 BIGBODY AND GOT ME A 91 THAT IM FIXING UP FOR THE FAM FOR A EVERYDAYER, U GET IT :biggrin:
> *


No. Sounds like a fish out of water flopping aroung. 



I'm gona redo front next week. Need to shampoo interior. Clean chrome. And order little stiff now. Car rides good. And can ride high or laid out. Arms and adj feel great. When I redo front I'm powercoat more and fix the abs sensor I broke off. Other then that a good compund and save for my pin stripe and slide roof end of summer. :cheesy: Lol. 


Anybody change there avi lately?


----------



## 187PURE

AYE I JUST HAD A RECALLECTION: SOME ****** THINK JUST CAUSE THEY GOT LOWS THAT'S 30 GRAND AND UP, THEY REAL RIDERS.. BUT IT'S SOME FAGGITS OUT THERE THAT GOT EXPENSIVE RIDERS


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY HAVE FLICS OF BLACK O/G RIDERS IN THE GAME?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 09:36 AM~16925379
> *No. Sounds like a fish out of water flopping aroung.
> I'm gona redo front next week. Need to shampoo interior. Clean chrome. And order little stiff now. Car rides good. And can ride high or laid out.  Arms and adj feel  great. When I redo front I'm powercoat  more and fix the abs sensor I broke off. Other then that a good compund and save for my pin stripe and slide roof end of summer.  :cheesy: Lol.
> Anybody change there avi lately?
> *


----------



## Eazy

I'll rather collect parts to get thw car finish than sit on layitlow and talk about I'm doing this and that.... I'll post pics whens its done..... of start to finish


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 18 2010, 11:05 AM~16926312
> *I'll rather collect parts to get thw car finish than sit on layitlow and talk about I'm doing this and that.... I'll post pics whens its done..... of start to finish
> *


YEAH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:42 AM~16926113
> *AYE I JUST HAD A RECALLECTION:  SOME ****** THINK JUST CAUSE THEY GOT LOWS THAT'S 30 GRAND AND UP, THEY REAL RIDERS.. BUT IT'S SOME FAGGITS OUT THERE THAT GOT EXPENSIVE RIDERS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 18 2010, 09:03 AM~16926290-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Mar 18 2010, 09:05 AM~16926312
> *I'll rather collect parts to get thw car finish than sit on layitlow and talk about I'm doing this and that.... I'll post pics whens its done..... of start to finish
> *


 I take breaks and get on LIL to see whats up!! plenty of work and parts collecting here.. Im not sitting at a coffee shop writting a book on how to be a lowrider stealing wifi like some ryders.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Had to get this month old gas out her and test ride. little bit of adj and a good ass cleanning interior and clay bar out side.. lays frame.. whole different look. those are R7 firestone tires.. they aint china's.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 10:18 AM~16926423
> *I take breaks and get on LIL to see whats up!! plenty of work and parts collecting here.. Im not sitting at a coffee shop writting a book on how to be a lowrider stealing wifi like some ryders..  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2010, 09:42 AM~16926113
> *AYE I JUST HAD A RECALLECTION:  SOME ****** THINK JUST CAUSE THEY GOT LOWS THAT'S 30 GRAND AND UP, THEY REAL RIDERS.. BUT IT'S SOME FAGGITS OUT THERE THAT GOT EXPENSIVE RIDERS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 18 2010, 09:35 AM~16926558-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 09:36 AM~16926569
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *











lower then a ants nuts!! :cheesy: 


I took your advise and ran the damn hose thru the frame.. what a pain but glad I did!! Also went 1/2 hydro line parker..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 12:28 PM~16926502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get this month old gas out her and test ride. little bit of adj and a good ass cleanning interior and clay bar out side..  lays frame.. whole different look. those are R7 firestone tires.. they aint china's.. :biggrin:
> *


LOOK LIKE BOLT ONS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2010, 09:39 AM~16926588
> *LOOK LIKE BOLT ONS
> *


nope...  custum rim..


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 11:18 AM~16926423
> *I take breaks and get on LIL to see whats up!! plenty of work and parts collecting here.. Im not sitting at a coffee shop writting a book on how to be a lowrider stealing wifi like some ryders..  :0
> *


lmao!!!!!! @ "Im not sitting at a coffee shop writting a book on how to be a lowrider stealing wifi like some ryders" y'all know y'all be flaming on up in here lol.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 12:41 PM~16926602
> *nope...  custum rim..
> *


MOONS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2010, 09:43 AM~16926620
> *MOONS
> *


  

wires where not setting the car apart of off.. hence booty kit and wheels go by by..next will be rag top and yes I do have pictures of the complete build in my garage with my fat ass in the pictures!!!! :biggrin: about 3 months of laying on my back and climing in and out of the hudge ass trunck.. gona take a break and re rebuild motor.. and just ride.. my paints flawless and interior is mint. time to chill till next major instoll. plenty little things to do till then..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 18 2010, 09:42 AM~16926615
> *lmao!!!!!! @ "Im not sitting at a coffee shop writting a book on how to be a lowrider stealing wifi like some ryders" y'all know y'all be flaming on up in here lol.
> *


 :biggrin: 

My BB storm is so damn dirty I got to pound the damn screen. Lunch time now so I'm in the house on the big bourd. I figure I'd post some real pictures , but just a taste. Im putting to gether a CD rom of my very first by myself build.


----------



## Lac' Mane

What up to everyone out there, im the new kid on the block, and im also new to the lowriding scene. I grew up thinking that lowriders were for hispanic people, and I always thought I would be hittin the block in a lifted chevy on 24's, but thanx to some of the homies I bought a 1980 Caddy 
Coupe Deville, and can't wait till I have enough bread stacked up to get it lifted. My money is slow, but im puttin work in, and hope to to be hittin switches soon. Holla at a youngin, and help me learn the way.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup: DO THAT DAMN THANG


----------



## Lac' Mane

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2010, 11:26 AM~16927496
> *:thumbsup:  DO THAT DAMN THANG
> *


What part of Ga. is ur club in?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 17 2010, 07:53 PM~16921637
> *caddys are where it at homie. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 04:41 PM~16919677
> *YES SUR WONT MISS IT :biggrin: U B THERE? :uh:
> *


  O :yes:


----------



## loco4

WHAT UP 64 CRAWLING WERE YOU BEEN AT HOMIE HAVENT SEEN YOU ON GA BLOGG IN AWHILE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Mar 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16921955-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SHOULD BE WORKIN ON THAT FOE INSTEAD OF BSn WITH THESE WEENIES IN HERE :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You right! Somrhing should come thru any day soon
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Mar 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16922074
> *yo cf that thing might finaly go thru with the 54 belair?
> *


I wouldn't do it bro


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Mar 18 2010, 09:05 AM~16926312-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rather collect parts to get thw car finish than sit on layitlow and talk about I'm doing this and that.... I'll post pics whens its done..... of start to finish
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post some pics of what you've done or bought like we gave nobody even know what u have
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 09:18 AM~16926423
> *I take breaks and get on LIL to see whats up!! plenty of work and parts collecting here.. Im not sitting at a coffee shop writting a book on how to be a lowrider stealing wifi like some ryders..  :0
> *


ur fat softy the black man ass needs to bein the gym wiggle tits and your In no position to talk about anybodys car...period.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:48 AM~16926168
> *ANYBODY HAVE FLICS OF BLACK O/G RIDERS IN THE GAME?
> *


If u woulda managed the og topic like u should have u wouldint need to ask that question.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:42 AM~16926113
> *AYE I JUST HAD A RECALLECTION:  SOME ****** THINK JUST CAUSE THEY GOT LOWS THAT'S 30 GRAND AND UP, THEY REAL RIDERS.. BUT IT'S SOME FAGGITS OUT THERE THAT GOT EXPENSIVE RIDERS
> *


Like who? 

There's bucket 4 door parts car lowriders out here to that are owned by fake ******* too you know?

But in the end everybody wants the proper rider and I don't mean a "bolt on rider" either


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 05:29 AM~16925141
> *Anybody got any pictures? Lot of talking and parts collecting from some you'll! Who'll be ridding out on this nice weekend? Snow and skin looking good. 187 ? Cf? 64? Cobra? V? Tru? Kandi red ? Spanky? englewood? Q?  There some more that could make this topic jump with cars!
> *


Maybe I should sell my car and use the cash to by caddilac too...

naw Buford, I'll post pics of the engine soon, my builder is takin his fuckin sweet time on it. 

350/300hp , mild cam, Pete Jackson geardrive, coated headers , edelbrock and billet specialties everything


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 18 2010, 12:49 PM~16928192
> *:0
> *


That's it? You feeling okay *****. Any updates on the famly? Know you had a lot going on. 


I see Angel at the coffee shop. Soon it will be time to post my Lt1 with billet! Its coming along. Slow as hell. But one 15$ peace at a time.


----------



## CHUCC

Tear down time already. Hopefully going to the sandblaster this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 11:41 AM~16926602
> *nope...  custum rim..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Anybody around? Or all you'll in shops , garages, and yards getting ready for this nice weekend!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 05:29 AM~16925141
> *Anybody got any pictures? Lot of talking and parts collecting from some you'll! Who'll be ridding out on this nice weekend? Snow and skin looking good. 187 ? Cf? 64? Cobra? V? Tru? Kandi red ? Spanky? englewood? Q?  There some more that could make this topic jump with cars!
> *


Hers a pic of the ass of my car


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 18 2010, 04:39 PM~16929845
> *Hers a pic of the ass of my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shure is shiney! Looks good. That be my next steps. Cleaning damn near 20 yrs of dirt under the RM. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 18 2010, 02:39 PM~16928106
> *Like who?
> 
> There's bucket 4 door parts car lowriders out here to that are owned by fake ******* too you know?
> 
> But in the end everybody wants the proper rider and I don't mean a "bolt on rider" either
> *


AINT NAMING NOBODY INPARTICULAR.. JUST MAKING A POINT THAT IF YOU AINT REAL, FUCK YOUR CAR!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 18 2010, 05:22 PM~16930169
> *AINT NAMING NOBODY INPARTICULAR.. JUST MAKING A POINT THAT IF YOU AINT REAL, FUCK YOUR CAR!
> *


I agree but in lowridin' everybodys gonna get hated on...its a natural bi-product lol

I just accept it now. All that matters is the car at the end of the day.

Lowriding will always be a ghetto thang unfortuanatey. But some people mistak criticism for hatin though.

Fuck it, im just gonna do my thang.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 18 2010, 01:18 PM~16928420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tear down time already. Hopefully going to the sandblaster this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who's doin ur sandblasting bro? If u don't like their price I have a place in el Monte for u if u need it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 18 2010, 07:39 PM~16929845
> *Hers a pic of the ass of my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT GETS BETTER ALL THE TIME HOMEBOY :cheesy:


----------



## plague

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: plague, Skim
WHATS UP DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16931622
> *
> *


HEY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16931697
> *HEY
> *


I'm around still. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHERE THEM BUT NAKED HOES AT FUNDI


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Here is my contribution to this topic the car is still in progress slowly but surely.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 18 2010, 02:27 PM~16928012
> *I'm cool....... Its a few people on here that know what I got going on....no pics till it's done bruh  thats MY way of doing it (keyword MY)</span>* to each its on


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 18 2010, 08:27 PM~16932141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution to this topic the car is still in progress slowly but surely.
> *


NICE RIDE


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 18 2010, 08:34 PM~16932220
> *I'm cool....... Its a few people on here that know what I got going on....no pics till it's done bruh  thats MY way of doing it (keyword MY) to each its on
> *


----------



## plague

:biggrin: ME BLACK LOWRIDING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Mar 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16932141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution to this topic the car is still in progress slowly but surely.
> *


DAMN *****, WHERE YOU BEEN?.. CAR LOOKS FABULOUS HOMIE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2010, 08:16 PM~16931982
> *WHERE THEM BUT NAKED HOES AT FUNDI
> *


You never ë mailed me? Its Friday so my cousin normally sends them out too.


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 18 2010, 11:26 PM~16934196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ME BLACK LOWRIDING
> *


 :wave: whats crackin plaque  nice whippp loc


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 18 2010, 04:49 PM~16930381
> *Who's doin ur sandblasting bro? If u don't like their price I have a place in el Monte for u if u need it.
> *


Got a local shop doing it called Precision Powdercoating here in Santa Ana. They have pretty good prices.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 19 2010, 02:22 AM~16934710
> *DAMN *****, WHERE YOU BEEN?..  CAR LOOKS FABULOUS HOMIE
> *


I have been chillin workin on my ride gettin that mothafucka top notch ya dig?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 19 2010, 08:31 AM~16936087
> *:wave: whats crackin plaque   nice whippp loc
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY WILL BE AT THE DENVER SHOW DIPPIN :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 09:33 AM~16936613
> *THANKS BIG DADDY WILL BE AT THE DENVER SHOW DIPPIN :cheesy:
> *


 :0 black ryder in those states! Haha to cold for my African blood.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 19 2010, 08:33 AM~16936109
> *Got a local shop doing it called Precision Powdercoating here in Santa Ana. They have pretty good prices.
> *


Hey Chucc :wave:


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 19 2010, 10:09 AM~16936961
> *:0 black ryder in those states! Haha to cold for my African blood.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: ME TWO MY BLACK AZZ CANT STAND THAT KIND OF FROSTY AZZ SHIT


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 09:33 AM~16936613
> *THANKS BIG DADDY WILL BE AT THE DENVER SHOW DIPPIN :cheesy:
> *


  THATS WHATS UP KINFOK  ......NEXT YEAR IM COMMING UP YOUR WAY TO HANG WIT A NUGGAH  THIS YEAR TRYIN TO GET THAT HUSTLE ON WIT THESE TAXEZ LOC ........


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 19 2010, 10:09 AM~16936961
> *:0 black ryder in those states! Haha to cold for my African blood.
> *


NOT MANY BROTHAS OUT HERE LOWRIDING BUT WE ALL FAMILY, I AM FROM KANSAS CITY, THEN MOVED TO DENVER AND HAVE SEEN A FEW DIFFRENT VIEWS OF BLACK LOWRIDING BUT THE MOST INCITE I HAD TO BLACK LOWRIDING WAS MEETING OG BLACK MAJESTIC MEMBERS AND GETTING A CHANCE TO TALK ABOUT LOWRIDING TODAY AND THE PAST


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy: 
Nice out. I'm test driving and chilling at park with little nigs! Lot of hot moms out! Think I see my next baby moms. I feel like Chinese. :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 19 2010, 02:32 PM~16938896
> *:cheesy:
> Nice out. I'm test driving and chilling at park with little nigs! Lot of hot moms out! Think I see my next baby moms. I feel like Chinese.  :0
> *



*U KNOW THE RULES PICS OR _______________!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 19 2010, 08:10 PM~16941523
> *U KNOW THE RULES PICS OR  _______________!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 18 2010, 08:34 PM~16932220
> *I'm cool....... Its a few people on here that know what I got going on....no pics till it's done bruh  thats MY way of doing it (keyword MY) to each its on
> *


That's cool. Hopfully not another caddilac.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2010, 11:04 PM~16943090
> *:uh:
> *


You rebuilding your chassis yet Herberto? Or are u buying colorbars and weatherstripping and stuff?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 02:10 AM~16943139
> *You rebuilding your chassis yet Herberto? Or are u buying colorbars and weatherstripping and stuff?
> *


mater of fact im getting frame panted and trying to find sum upper and lower reinfrced and extended arms


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 12:47 AM~16942949
> *That's cool. Hopfully not another caddilac.
> *


Don't matter what it is, as long as its traditional and Im lowriding with cleanliness..... You got some issues bruh :no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hes a cadillac hater, just mad cuz he aint got 1, he feels left out lol :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 19 2010, 11:15 PM~16943168-->
> 
> 
> 
> mater of fact im getting frame panted and trying to find sum upper and lower reinfrced and extended arms
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good bro. You shouldint have a prblem shipping ur arms to a reputable shop for the work, hell, send them to me and I'll take them to Homies Hydraulics if that will help you. You should know the great work they put out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Mar 19 2010, 11:17 PM~16943183
> *Don't matter what it is, as long as its traditional and Im lowriding with cleanliness..... You got some issues bruh  :no:
> *


I knew it, it's a Caddillac.  :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 02:26 AM~16943253
> *That's good bro. You shouldint have a prblem shipping ur arms to a reputable shop for the work, hell, send them to me and I'll take them to Homies Hydraulics if that will help you. You should know the great work they put out.
> I knew it, it's a Caddillac.   :roflmao:
> *


ill let you know , soon as i get the frame rolling im getting all new lines


----------



## Eazy

:roflmao: CF ........ Dawg, I dont know what happen to you homie. You used to be kinda cool but you starting to look like a weenie homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS 1 BIG WEENIE LOL NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16943332
> * :roflmao: CF ........ Dawg, I dont know what happen to you homie. You used to be kinda cool but you starting to look like a weenie homie :biggrin:
> *


***** I stay coo foo

don't get upset cuz I get on these fools cases about stepn their game up. You don't think I get chastised or critised too? 

I'm one of the most real, seen, pics to prove, hardworking and reliable fools in this topic. Ask Cripn, Tyrone theve dealt with me first hand. I always offer help and give good advice.

You better open your eyes and see who the real weenies have been/are in this muthafuka bro. You should address them instead.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2010, 11:28 PM~16943263
> *ill let you know , soon as i get the frame rolling im getting all new lines
> *


Then ur really not looking for x arm then!!! Let me if u need help. 

Word of advice, when u buy ur front to back fuel line, get the 3/8" not the 5/16" like I accidently did. 3/8 will give you more fuel to the 4 barrel carb.


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme

I dunno if I'm at red lobster or on layitlow so many crabs in here


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 02:40 AM~16943595
> ****** I stay coo foo
> 
> don't get upset cuz I get on these fools cases about stepn their game up. You don't think I get chastised or critised too?
> 
> I'm one of the most real, seen, pics to prove, hardworking and reliable fools in this topic. Ask Cripn, Tyrone theve dealt with me first hand. I always offer help and give good advice.
> 
> You better open your eyes and see who the real weenies have been/are in this muthafuka bro. You should address them instead.
> *


Touchy touchy :biggrin: I put a lol face and a smiley face, why would I be upset.... And I'm not gonna give up the bizz on what I'm build cuzz I don't want St. Louis to know  People already tryna find out the bizz   Star bucks on me wheneva i come out there, cool?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 20 2010, 12:53 AM~16943636
> *Touchy touchy  :biggrin:  I put a lol face and a smiley face, why would I be upset.... And I'm not gonna give up the bizz on what I'm build cuzz I don't want St. Louis to know  People already tryna find out the bizz    Star bucks on me wheneva i come out there, cool?
> *


Lowridin ain't that serious that we have to build secret shit. 

That's for them weenies that are under car club pressure. 


And I'll take a latte' with extra foam.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Talkin about secret builds, did any of you cookie cutter riders see the latest Hot Rod mag? Probably not... 

They dedicated the entire issue to project rides that are being built in peoples garages. Good issue check it out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn had to catch up. Like face book up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Mar 20 2010, 12:49 AM~16943623
> *I dunno if I'm at red lobster or on layitlow so many crabs in here
> *


how do you really feel?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532242


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Mar 20 2010, 03:49 AM~16943623
> *I dunno if I'm at red lobster or on layitlow so many crabs in here
> *



WOW WHERE THE FUCC THAT COME FRM CUZZO ITS NONE OF THAT N HERE MAN U CAN TALK HOW U WANT TO BUT NO DISRESPECTING LOCO :angry: REAL TALK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Mar 20 2010, 06:01 AM~16944074-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do you really feel?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=532242
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Mar 20 2010, 06:04 AM~16944083
> *WOW WHERE THE FUCC THAT COME FRM CUZZO ITS NONE OF THAT N HERE MAN U CAN TALK HOW U WANT TO BUT NO DISRESPECTING LOCO :angry: REAL TALK
> *


  morning!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2010, 09:10 AM~16944105
> *  morning!
> *



WEST GOOD FUNNI I MEAN FUNDI LOL


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 18 2010, 06:38 PM~16930855-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT GETS BETTER ALL THE TIME HOMEBOY :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx man preciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:27 PM~16932141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution to this topic the car is still in progress slowly but surely.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plague_@Mar 18 2010, 11:26 PM~16934196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ME BLACK LOWRIDING
> *


Lookin hella tight


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 03:45 AM~16943608
> *Then ur really not looking for x arm then!!! Let me if u need help.
> 
> Word of advice, when u buy ur front to back fuel line, get the 3/8" not the 5/16" like I accidently did. 3/8 will give you more fuel to the 4 barrel carb.
> *


YEA 3/8S BABY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Mar 20 2010, 03:49 AM~16943623
> *I dunno if I'm at red lobster or on layitlow so many crabs in here
> *


NOT U AGAIN :uh: U LIKE A BITCH ,NOTHING BUT MOUTH


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme

How I feel? I feel like cf isa. Bitch pissin n moanin bout. Secret builds n cookie cutter rides. Where's his shit? I never seen a lowrider elitst with no car... Xcept big scotty.

Was jus jokin on the crab shit, needed the topic to jump sum with out cf pissing n moaning.

Me again? Who are u to notice me from the first time


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred+Mar 20 2010, 07:41 AM~16944374-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thx man preciate it
> Lookin hella tight
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2010, 08:02 AM~16944452
> *YEA 3/8S BABY
> *


Its nice out yet again! Hey if you see me rolling feel free to have a stop light battle! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Mar 19 2010, 11:49 PM~16943623
> *I dunno if I'm at red lobster or on layitlow so many crabs in here
> *


.....first you come down to off topic complaining and looking for support against CF. and now you e-banging? 

looks like you just got hate in your eyes for CF.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16943195
> *hes a cadillac hater, just mad cuz he aint got 1, he feels left out lol :biggrin:
> *


BLACK PEOPLE LOVE CADILLAC'S :biggrin:


----------



## THAT DUDE




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 20 2010, 10:42 PM~16948164
> *BLACK PEOPLE LOVE CADILLAC'S  :biggrin:
> *


i need a 2dr fleetwood in my life


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2010, 09:24 PM~16949129
> *i need a 2dr fleetwood in my life
> *


I THOUGHT YOU HAVE ONE ALREADY?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i did but got stolen on christmas eve and never recovered!!!  :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2010, 10:08 PM~16949456
> *i did but got stolen on christmas eve and never recovered!!!   :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH YEAH I REMEMBER THAT NOW NEVER FOUND HUH? DAMN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

nope, i been seing coupedevilles around my way but i gots to get a fleetwood


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2010, 10:31 PM~16949625
> *nope, i been seing coupedevilles around my way but i gots to get a fleetwood
> *


YEAH I KNOW I HAVE HAD AROUND 16 COUPES AND ONLY 2 FLEETWOODS ,THEY ARE ALOT HARDER TO FIND. I HAVE A GUYDROPPING OF 2 ON WED. JUST TAKE A COUPE AND BUILD YOU A FLEETWOOD INTERIOR WINDOWS AND ALL OTHER OPTIONS SAME THING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea but just want a og fleet,


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2010, 10:41 PM~16949689
> *yea but just want a og fleet,
> *


NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT EITHER :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16949694
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT EITHER :cheesy:
> *


*Ain't nathan wrong wit dat..... They out here... Just might have to spend that dust to get a nice one  *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I AINT TRYING TO SPEND LIKE THAT CUZ THEY OUT THERE FOR A FEW BUCKS YOU JUST GOT TO LOOK, I FOUND A FEW BUT THEY WAY OUT BUT IM MITE HAVE MY EYE ON 1 IN ATLANTA :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 20 2010, 10:43 PM~16949700
> *Ain't nathan wrong wit dat..... They out here... Just might have to spend that dust to get a nice one
> *


YEP, I AM NOT BUILDING ANY MORE LOWRIDERS FOR MYSELF THIS IS THE LAST ONE I WANT A BIKE, CRAWLING, I SOLD A YELLOW 82 MOONROOF WITH YELLOW PILLOWS BACK IN 99 :tears:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2010, 12:47 AM~16949732
> *I AINT TRYING TO SPEND LIKE THAT CUZ THEY OUT THERE FOR A FEW BUCKS YOU JUST GOT TO LOOK, I FOUND A FEW BUT THEY WAY OUT BUT IM MITE HAVE MY EYE ON 1 IN ATLANTA :cheesy:
> *


How much you coming with..... I'll keep an eye out up here this way..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW I HAD THE GOLD TINTED MOONROOF IN THAT 81, AND COULD NEVER FIND THEM GOLDS, I GOT 3 SILVER TINTED 1S


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 21 2010, 01:50 AM~16949750
> *How much you coming with..... I'll keep an eye out up here this way..
> *


I GOT A FEW BIG HEADS LEFT, BUT NOT REALLY TRYING TO GO OUT OF STATE FOR A CADILLAC YA FEEL ME??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I almost spit out my starbucks!!! Lol


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2010, 01:50 AM~16950159
> *I almost spit out my starbucks!!! Lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 11:50 PM~16950159
> *I almost spit out my starbucks!!! Lol
> *


 :0 you know your boss gona fire your ass for just sitting around using the wii fi. There's a turd clogging up the stall go clean it up coffee ******! Then go make them rich white folk them over priced drinks!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2010, 02:50 AM~16950159
> *I almost spit out my starbucks!!! Lol
> *


why


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2010, 06:12 AM~16951084
> *why
> *


Becouse he was stealing time and product. Instead of mopping the stalls!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2010, 10:50 PM~16949752
> *WOW I HAD THE GOLD TINTED MOONROOF IN THAT 81, AND COULD NEVER FIND THEM GOLDS, I GOT 3 SILVER TINTED 1S
> *


I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANOTHER ONE LIKE THE ONE I HAD WITH YELLOW CARPET PILLOWS AND MOONFOOF


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2010, 05:11 AM~16950954
> *Then go make them rich white folk them over priced drinks!
> *


you must be a true, broke ass to think starbucks is expensive. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 21 2010, 12:01 PM~16951795
> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANOTHER ONE LIKE THE ONE I HAD WITH YELLOW CARPET PILLOWS AND MOONFOOF
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2010, 01:50 AM~16950159
> *I almost spit out my starbucks!!! Lol
> *


What's funny?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 21 2010, 09:11 AM~16951849
> *you must be a true, broke ass to think starbucks is expensive.  :uh:
> *


No need to act like a baller like some folks. Why yes I'm poor.


----------



## Rod Stewart

poor folk make the world go around. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

STARBUCKS IS OVER PRICED THOUGH.. I USUALLY JUST GO TO DUNKIN DONUTS AND GET ME A LATTE'


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:33 PM~16417539
> *I'M NOT EXPLOITING GANG ACTIVITY HERE. IT WAS A TITE RIDER BY A BLACK LOWRIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2  FREE GANGSTA


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Mar 21 2010, 03:22 PM~16954363
> *x2   FREE GANGSTA
> *


x3


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2010, 02:39 PM~16953818
> *STARBUCKS IS OVER PRICED THOUGH.. I USUALLY JUST GO TO DUNKIN DONUTS AND GET ME A LATTE'
> *


Free coffee or specialty drink with fill up. I got to ride all my rides premium at that. Sheetz blends or I get the juice bar.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Mar 21 2010, 06:38 PM~16954463
> *x3
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*I'ma send all y'all ****** some slippers and a "tutu"....its gettin real "disney on ice" up in here :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16956061
> *:ugh:
> *


You know it is, all this talk about specialty beverages and all :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA THESE FOOLS CRAZZY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 21 2010, 10:37 PM~16956428
> *You know it is, all this talk about specialty beverages and all  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT *****, YA KNOW ME.. IT WAS ALL ABOUT TAYLORS PORT AND VODKA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2010, 11:39 PM~16957285
> *SHIT *****, YA KNOW ME.. IT WAS ALL ABOUT TAYLORS PORT AND VODKA THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: I already know


----------



## plague




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16957879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this is nice


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 22 2010, 01:02 AM~16958249
> *Now this is nice
> *


x2 ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Rain all week! Then anther nice weekend. :biggrin: for us on the eastern coast.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2010, 11:02 PM~16958249
> *Now this is nice
> *


THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2010, 03:47 AM~16959386
> *x2 ANY MORE PICS?
> *


GOING TO START BACK WORKING ON IT SOON, I WILL HAVE PICTURES IN MY BUILD TOPIC JUST HAVE NOT HAD ANY TIME FOR IT,


----------



## plague

THIS IS THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE WITH IT ALMOST BACK TOGETHER, I AM DOING MOST OF THE WORK MYSELF AND ITS ALOT OF CUSTOM WORK SO ITS ALL TRIAL AND ERROR CAUSE IT HAS TO LOOK LIKE IT WAS FACTORY


----------



## mrtungring6622

NEXT LEVEL CAR CLUB WILL BE TAKIN ALL FADES THIS SUNDAY AT HARBOR PARK. SPECIAL INVITES TO ALL CLUBS AND ALL RIDERS. WE ARE OUT TO HAVE FUN AND ENJOY THESE CARS AS WELL AS FRIENDLY COMPETITION. PLEASE LEAVE YOUR PISTOLS,DRAMA AND HATE AT HOME. LETS SHOW THE WORLD THAT WE CAN HAVE FUN


----------



## Lroi

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16948164
> *BLACK PEOPLE LOVE CADILLAC'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yes we do! :biggrin: 

now i need to find one!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 22 2010, 08:02 AM~16960294
> *THANKS BIG DADDY
> *


whats crackin cuz :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2010, 12:40 AM~16943595
> ****** I stay coo foo
> 
> don't get upset cuz I get on these fools cases about stepn their game up. You don't think I get chastised or critised too?
> 
> I'm one of the most real, seen, pics to prove, hardworking and reliable fools in this topic. Ask Cripn, Tyrone theve dealt with me first hand. I always offer help and give good advice.
> 
> You better open your eyes and see who the real weenies have been/are in this muthafuka bro. You should address them instead.
> *


watch the word "*****" in here!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Mar 20 2010, 09:17 AM~16944826
> *How I feel? I feel like cf isa. Bitch pissin n moanin bout. Secret builds n cookie cutter rides. Where's his shit?  I never seen a lowrider elitst with no car... Xcept big scotty.
> 
> Was jus jokin on the crab shit, needed the topic to jump sum with out cf pissing n moaning.
> 
> Me again? Who are u to notice me from the first time
> *


get a life


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16963215
> *watch the word "*****" in here!!!
> *



how bout NEGUS?????????



YO PLAQUE LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP IT UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

time to cook dinner. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 22 2010, 02:00 PM~16963452
> *how bout NEGUS?????????
> YO PLAQUE LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP IT UP
> *


thanks Bro


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:33 PM~16963790
> *thanks Bro
> *



west up old school? aint herd from u latly?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lifted , layed and a hidden 31 under a full spare. also all new front end , and 1' a arms.. time to clean and order chrome or more for the LT1 , and underside.. :0


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 20 2010, 07:42 PM~16948164
> *BLACK PEOPLE LOVE CADILLAC'S  :biggrin:
> *


yA DDDDAAAAMNNN right. here's mine the day i picked it up. still in the works
















































^with the new center console i just build.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 22 2010, 07:01 PM~16965107
> *yA DDDDAAAAMNNN right.  here's mine the day i picked it up.  still in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^with the new center console i just build.
> *


THAT'S PRETTY CLEAN DAWG FELLA.. GOOD LUCK WITH IT :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2010, 05:14 PM~16965229
> *THAT'S PRETTY CLEAN DAWG FELLA.. GOOD LUCK WITH IT :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie. my first build, tryna do hands on with everything,including interior. the first week i got it, i rip out the whole interior and put that grey carpet in and redid the headliner. next is hydraulics and engine work


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16965107
> *yA DDDDAAAAMNNN right.  here's mine the day i picked it up.  still in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^with the new center console i just build.
> *


sup homeboy, looks just like mine but redoig it now :biggrin:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2010, 06:11 PM~16965748
> *sup homeboy, looks just like mine but redoig it now :biggrin:
> *


yea, mine is far from done.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 22 2010, 04:31 PM~16964806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifted , layed and a hidden 31 under a full spare. also all new front end , and 1' a arms.. time to clean and order chrome or more for the LT1 , and underside..  :0
> *


 :roflmao: Get that bullshit outta here


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 22 2010, 05:01 PM~16965107
> *yA DDDDAAAAMNNN right.  here's mine the day i picked it up.  still in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^with the new center console i just build.
> *


Nice!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 22 2010, 09:29 PM~16965932
> *yea, mine is far from done.
> *


SHIT ME TO ON ALL MY CARS LOL


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 06:29 PM~16965940
> *:roflmao: Get that bullshit outta here
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2010, 06:32 PM~16965970
> *SHIT ME TO ON ALL MY CARS LOL
> *


lol tru shit. at least you always got somethin to do.


----------



## payfred

Kickin it at the picnic

me









cripn8ez









all of us


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 06:42 PM~16966076
> *Kickin it at the picnic
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cripn8ez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yall puttin it down in NC.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16966076
> *Kickin it at the picnic
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cripn8ez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAD A REAL GOOD TIME WITH U BRUTHA AND UR CREW I THINK WE WAS ALL A LIL FADED HAHA BUT I KNOW UR AZZ IS HURTIN TODAY FROM THROWING THAT TIRE AROUND LIKE U HOPPIN BACC YARD FENCES HAHA.. GREAT TIME  












OUR LINE UP WSCC


























]


----------



## cripn8ez

YOU KNOW MY CADI WAS THERE LOL LADIES CHOICE LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16963215
> *watch the word "*****" in here!!!
> *


LOL WHAT BOUT NICCA? LOL SUP FOOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 22 2010, 10:04 PM~16966389
> *LOL WHAT BOUT NICCA? LOL SUP FOOL
> *




I KNOW NOBODY BETTER NOT CALL ME A WHOP HAHA THAT LIKE NEGUS BUT ITALIAN LOL


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 08:29 PM~16965940
> *:roflmao: Get that bullshit outta here
> *


* :roflmao: Stall'em out :roflmao: *


----------



## Passion

This is my man's car (thestrongsurvive) at the 2010 Phoenix Lowrider Car Show.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 06:29 PM~16965940
> *:roflmao: Get that bullshit outta here
> *


 :uh: you made your one a year post in here now go back too NC fest Tom!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 06:42 PM~16966076
> *Kickin it at the picnic
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cripn8ez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT AND YOU GUYS RIDES LOOKED REAL GOOD


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

leave Fundi alone you all know he's "special"!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16968730
> *leave Fundi alone you all know he's "special"!!!!
> *


I KNOW.. I STOPPED KNOCKING HIS ASS AROUND. HE'S RIDING, THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS.. LET HIM RIDE IN HIS SPECIAL WAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Look like spring showers early. Thunderstorms all morning then sun. Then comes pollen. This is when having a garage sucks! Damn polen gets into everything.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 23 2010, 06:23 AM~16971083
> *Look like spring showers early. Thunderstorms all morning then sun. Then comes pollen. This is when having a garage sucks! Damn polen gets into everything.
> *


*"Spring Cleaning" my brotha  Just bought a house last summer in July, so I'm kinda excited..... first spring in my crib. I'm a youngsta (25), so any tips and shit y'all can give a brotha on good up keep on a house will be appreciate :biggrin: I got the low low part taken care of :uh: :biggrin: pics or it didn't happen right ?:biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 04:40 AM~16971115
> *"Spring Cleaning" my brotha   Just bought a house last summer in July, so I'm kinda excited..... first spring in my crib. I'm a youngsta (25), so any tips and shit y'all can give a brotha on good up keep on a house will be appreciate :biggrin:  I got the low low part taken care of :uh:  :biggrin:  pics or it didn't happen right ?:biggrin:
> *


Congrats. Ya bout 5yrs for me. The first thing that went into my budget was a two and half garage. The wife did the rest. Lol. Like a car. Learn how to do shit yourself. Now I'm not gona climb on a roof or under the house. But I do a little. Lol. I'm also on about 8 acres /house\ then about 200 uncut that are mine. So we have mad cook outs at my pond and horse rides , 4x4 , shoot outs. Ya I'm a real black neck. Out in the cut.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 06:40 AM~16971115
> *"Spring Cleaning" my brotha   Just bought a house last summer in July, so I'm kinda excited..... first spring in my crib. I'm a youngsta (25), so any tips and shit y'all can give a brotha on good up keep on a house will be appreciate :biggrin:  I got the low low part taken care of :uh:  :biggrin:  pics or it didn't happen right ?:biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WASUP :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16967665
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT AND YOU GUYS RIDES LOOKED REAL GOOD
> *



THANX HOMIE WE HAD A GOOD TIME AND MADE IT LIKE LIL CALI HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 07:40 AM~16971115
> *"Spring Cleaning" my brotha   Just bought a house last summer in July, so I'm kinda excited..... first spring in my crib. I'm a youngsta (25), so any tips and shit y'all can give a brotha on good up keep on a house will be appreciate :biggrin:  I got the low low part taken care of :uh:  :biggrin:  pics or it didn't happen right ?:biggrin:
> *



CONGRATZ ON UR NEW CRIB LOC MAN I MEMBER WHEN I 1ST BOUGHT MINEZ I WAS A HAPPY CAMPER BUT NOW ITS TO SMALL LOL NOT HAPPY NO MORE LOL. NAW FOR REALS JUST KEEP IT UP LIKE U WOULD UR CAR U KNOW AND EVERYTHING WILL B OK. FEELS GOOD HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:52 AM~16971278
> *CONGRATZ ON UR NEW CRIB LOC MAN I MEMBER WHEN I 1ST BOUGHT MINEZ I WAS A HAPPY CAMPER BUT NOW ITS TO SMALL LOL NOT HAPPY NO MORE LOL. NAW FOR REALS JUST KEEP IT UP LIKE U WOULD UR CAR U KNOW AND EVERYTHING WILL B OK. FEELS GOOD HUH? :biggrin:
> *


 It feel too good....... I just feel blessed to able to do it at these times and put a rida together.... not easy by any means loco.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 01:49 PM~16973540
> *It feel too good....... I just feel blessed to able to do it at these times and put a rida together.... not easy by any means loco.
> *



YES SUR LOCO GOD IS GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 12:49 PM~16973540
> *It feel too good....... I just feel blessed to able to do it at these times and put a rida together.... not easy by any means loco.
> *


and a bitch can't tell you "pack your shit and get the fuck out"


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 06:29 PM~16965940
> *:roflmao: Get that bullshit outta here
> *


 :0 






:wow: 

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 23 2010, 11:53 AM~16974137
> *and a bitch can't tell you "pack your shit and get the fuck out"
> *


Don't go get a bitch! And don't put yourself in that position. Case closed.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Mar 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16967551-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: you made your one a year post in here now go back too NC fest Tom!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I just be fuckin wit you Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 08:25 PM~16967665
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT AND YOU GUYS RIDES LOOKED REAL GOOD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie and yeah it was worth the trip out there
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16968730
> *leave Fundi alone you all know he's "special"!!!!
> *


I'll stall on him (for now)  


> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 04:40 AM~16971115
> *"Spring Cleaning" my brotha   Just bought a house last summer in July, so I'm kinda excited..... first spring in my crib. I'm a youngsta (25), so any tips and shit y'all can give a brotha on good up keep on a house will be appreciate :biggrin:  I got the low low part taken care of :uh:  :biggrin:  pics or it didn't happen right ?:biggrin:
> *


Thats cool as hell man that you got a home of your own :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MY GURL TALKIN BOUT JOININ THE NAVY OR ARMY SO NOW I CAN GET MY BENIFITS :biggrin: LOL AND A HOUSE DOWN THE ROAD TO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 23 2010, 04:34 PM~16975429
> *Don't go get a bitch! And don't put yourself in that position. Case closed.
> *


MAN SHUT UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 23 2010, 04:02 PM~16976443
> *You know I just be fuckin wit you Robert
> Thanks homie and yeah it was worth the trip out there
> I'll stall on him (for now)
> 
> Thats cool as hell man that you got a home of your own :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: its all good. ill call you when we hit the Blvd.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 23 2010, 04:08 PM~16976515-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY GURL TALKIN BOUT JOININ THE NAVY OR ARMY SO NOW I CAN GET MY BENIFITS :biggrin:  LOL AND A HOUSE DOWN THE ROAD TO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it! That's job security!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Mar 23 2010, 04:09 PM~16976524
> *MAN SHUT UP
> *


Did you take notes from that brotha that posted up his battle tank! Notice how clean and the steering wheel! Check your self lab coat. And post some pictures.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 23 2010, 04:50 PM~16977086
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 23 2010, 06:42 PM~16976960
> *Did you take notes from that brotha that posted up his battle tank! Notice how clean and the steering wheel! Check your self lab coat. And post some pictures.
> *


I'LL POST PICS WHEN I'M READY, PILE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 23 2010, 05:42 PM~16977808
> *I'LL POST PICS WHEN I'M READY, PILE
> *


 :0


----------



## Dirt422

> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME WITH U BRUTHA AND UR CREW I THINK WE WAS ALL A LIL FADED HAHA BUT I KNOW UR AZZ IS HURTIN TODAY FROM THROWING THAT TIRE AROUND LIKE U HOPPIN BACC YARD FENCES HAHA.. GREAT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR LINE UP WSCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall lookin real nice out there snow! :biggrin:
> 
> I like that 58'...U know the homie Marv got one a rag too...
> 
> But its just sittin he not doin nuttin wit it


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 23 2010, 10:49 AM~16973540
> *It feel too good....... I just feel blessed to able to do it at these times and put a rida together.... not easy by any means loco.
> *



Congratulations brutha!


"Dont by you no 80k car and b4 U buy a house"-E40 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 18 2010, 01:18 PM~16928420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tear down time already. Hopefully going to the sandblaster this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   

Aint nuttin like a rag!


----------



## cripn8ez

> HAD A REAL GOOD TIME WITH U BRUTHA AND UR CREW I THINK WE WAS ALL A LIL FADED HAHA BUT I KNOW UR AZZ IS HURTIN TODAY FROM THROWING THAT TIRE AROUND LIKE U HOPPIN BACC YARD FENCES HAHA.. GREAT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUR LINE UP WSCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall lookin real nice out there snow! :biggrin:
> 
> I like that 58'...U know the homie Marv got one a rag too...
> 
> But its just sittin he not doin nuttin wit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx man we trying  marv still has that? tell him sell it to me? how the pc doing? ill b there n aug loco :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:08 PM~16978805
> *thanx man we trying  marv still has that? tell him sell it to me? how the pc doing? ill b there n aug loco :biggrin:
> *



We straight out here....maintaining

U coming in Aug? Hope not the 21-28th...I'll be out of town...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 23 2010, 10:19 PM~16978981
> *We straight out here....maintaining
> 
> U coming in Aug? Hope not the 21-28th...I'll be out of town...
> *



naw 1st week for my c-day on the 5th :biggrin: plus my homie is gettin married and he wants me to b best man my loc from pamona think u met him a while ago :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 23 2010, 07:30 PM~16979185
> *naw 1st week for my c-day on the 5th :biggrin: plus my homie is gettin married and he wants me to b best man my loc from pamona think u met him a while ago :uh:
> *


Aug 5 ? I'm 6th. Your gona be 50 this year right. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

triple og :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2010, 07:29 PM~16965940
> *:roflmao: Get that bullshit outta here
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16948164
> *BLACK PEOPLE LOVE CADILLAC'S  :biggrin:
> *


I loved the hell outta mine. I wish I still had it. This the day I met CRIPN8EZ in Dallas


----------



## Skim

heres some little bull shit pics before my set up got finished. I will post the pics of it all done sunday. This was only part way thru.



















No angle here all box metal


----------



## Skim

also got my 13x7 60 spoke cross lace Zeniths ready to slap on this weekend. u know I couldnt hit the streets on them black china wires :0 :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> also got my 13x7 60 spoke cross lace Zeniths ready to slap on this weekend. u know I couldnt hit the streets on them black china wires :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF SOMEONE SAYS THEY DONT LIKE THEM THEY HATIN WONT SEE ANYONE WITH THEM AT A SHOW ONLY LIKE 3 SETS BEEN MADE RIGHT


----------



## Skim

> also got my 13x7 60 spoke cross lace Zeniths ready to slap on this weekend. u know I couldnt hit the streets on them black china wires :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF SOMEONE SAYS THEY DONT LIKE THEM THEY HATIN WONT SEE ANYONE WITH THEM AT A SHOW ONLY LIKE 3 SETS BEEN MADE RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but there will be more im sure
Click to expand...


----------



## plague

MY FAMILY AND I WIFE OF 15 YEARS AND I GOT 6 KIDS








MY WIFE NICKI A RIDER OUT IN THE SNOW CUTTING OUT A ROOF








KIDS HELPING ME AT A SHOW
















OGDEN CRUIZE LAST YEAR


----------



## plague

IN VEGAS WITH THE ROYALS FAMILY GETTING READY FOR VEGAS SUPERSHOW








WE WAS DIPPIN WITH ROYALS C C IN VEGAS WHEN I TOOK THIS


----------



## Skim

damn 6 kids you aint playin! I think u may have fundi beat


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 PM~16982643
> *damn 6 kids you aint playin! I think u may have fundi beat
> *


I CANT HAVE ANYMORE, WE WENT THREW ALOT WITH MY LAST LITTLE BOY, MY WIFES TRUCK SEATS 10, SHES LIKE WE GOT ROOM


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 01:25 AM~16982652
> *I CANT HAVE ANYMORE, WE WENT THREW ALOT WITH MY LAST LITTLE BOY, MY WIFES TRUCK SEATS 10, SHES LIKE WE GOT ROOM
> *


GOT ME BEAT, I GOT 5 DEDUCTIONS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 23 2010, 11:23 PM~16982643-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn 6 kids you aint playin! I think u may have fundi beat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16982652
> *I CANT HAVE ANYMORE, WE WENT THREW ALOT WITH MY LAST LITTLE BOY, MY WIFES TRUCK SEATS 10, SHES LIKE WE GOT ROOM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! I was on the way to be cut , tied, burned! Mine told me she was pregnant. I was like damn. But she really wanted a damn boy. She could have him too. I don't know where this little knot head gets his behavior from. Ill keep my gals. Lol.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2010, 04:44 AM~16983449
> *GOT ME BEAT, I GOT 5 DEDUCTIONS
> *


I was about to say you. Lol. Thought you had more. Super man. You'll damn RO boys be hitting them switches!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 23 2010, 11:16 PM~16979914
> *Aug 5 ? I'm 6th. Your gona be 50 this year right.  :biggrin:
> *



haha 39 fat boy  with chunk ums like a teenager lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2010, 12:37 AM~16981255
> *I loved the hell outta mine. I wish I still had it. This the day I met CRIPN8EZ in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



didnt i take that pic? bacc then? lookin good on the imp skim :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2010, 02:23 AM~16982643
> *damn 6 kids you aint playin! I think u may have fundi beat
> *



i have 7 now i win i win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2010, 08:54 AM~16983635
> *i have 7 now i win i win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


lol i was bout to say snow is that king of this kid shit, sup fool :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2010, 05:54 AM~16983635
> *i have 7 now i win i win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


 :0 damn! And like 4 lows. Fool you need to put a set of dz on a full size van! Or one them six door super duties. That way you can tow and carry all them little snow ballz. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

he needs a limo cadillac with them thangs on it :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2010, 07:01 AM~16983931
> *he needs a limo cadillac with them thangs on it :cheesy:
> *


Haha ya he should bought that one a while back. One the local guys use to show in his lincon and sold it last year. Up and down. Simple 4 battery install. He rode wife, kids, and some club members famly to every show. Lol. Even had a train horn. Shit had like 40ft hose on each side. 
:biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2010, 05:54 AM~16983635
> *i have 7 now i win i win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


THATS OKAY, YOU CAN BE THE WINNER OF THIS CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2010, 07:01 AM~16983931
> *he needs a limo cadillac with them thangs on it :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: DO THEY MAKE A 64 LIMO?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:30 AM~16984568
> *:roflmao: DO THEY MAKE A 64 LIMO?
> *


shit fool i swear i seen 1 before


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2010, 08:39 AM~16984633
> *shit fool i swear i seen 1 before
> *


 :wow: I NEVER SEEN ONE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2010, 09:51 AM~16983877
> *lol i was bout to say snow is that king of this kid shit, sup fool :biggrin:
> *



NOT KING DON-MEGA HAHA  IM GOOD FOO HOWS U?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 24 2010, 09:58 AM~16983911
> *:0 damn! And like 4 lows. Fool you need to put a set of dz on a full size van! Or one them six door super duties. That way you can tow and carry all them little snow ballz.  :biggrin:
> *



IM WORKIN ON A EXCURSION THO? LET ME USE UR RV TITTIES MEAN FUNDI? LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 11:29 AM~16984557
> *THATS OKAY, YOU CAN BE THE WINNER OF THIS CONTEST :biggrin:
> *



HAHA B CAREFULL I MIGHT WIN THEM ALL? :biggrin: HOW THINGS WITH U BRO?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2010, 09:11 AM~16984900
> *HAHA B CAREFULL I MIGHT WIN THEM ALL? :biggrin: HOW THINGS WITH U BRO?
> *


ITS GOOD AS ALWAYS YOU GUYS CRACK ME UP :cheesy:


----------



## plague




----------



## 187PURE

YEAH, BANG THIS IN THE LOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiZgxoWxQH0 ... UH HUH


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 10:19 AM~16985493
> *
> *


OG BLACK LOWRIDER


----------



## dequanp1979

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 01:19 PM~16985493
> *
> *


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 24 2010, 12:08 PM~16984877
> *NOT KING DON-MEGA HAHA  IM GOOD FOO HOWS U?
> *


O YEA MY BIZZLE LOL BUT JUST HANGIN IN THERE STILL TRYING TO PEICE THIS 4 TOGETHER SLOWLY BUT SURELY :wow:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16420950
> *BIG MOE MOE R.I.P.- THEE OTHER SIDE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOULDA LOVED TA SEE HIM CHOKE SOMEBODY OUT
R.I.P


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IF ANY 1 GOT A GOOD PAIR OF BENCH SEAT CHROME FOR THE BOTTOM SEAT NOT THE BACK PART FOR A 64 LMK


----------



## loco4




----------



## dequanp1979

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: PUT SOME MEAT ON THEM ASSES PLEASE :uh: :uh: :uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 24 2010, 03:27 PM~16986774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:* PUT SOME MEAT ON THEM ASSES PLEASE* hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad:








:worship: :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Haha you guys funny.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 23 2010, 09:50 PM~16981463-->
> 
> 
> 
> heres some little bull shit pics before my set up got finished. I will post the pics of it all done sunday. This was only part way thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No angle here all box metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Mar 23 2010, 09:54 PM~16981525
> *also got my 13x7 60 spoke cross lace Zeniths ready to slap on this weekend. u know I couldnt hit the streets on them black china wires  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That drop is BANGIN man good lawd!! :worship:  

You had them Z's for a lil minute huh? your serial number lower than mine :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2010, 04:34 PM~16988674
> *That drop is BANGIN man good lawd!! :worship:
> 
> You had them Z's for a lil minute huh? your serial number lower than mine :0
> *


Actually I barely got them but the hubs have been sitting there until he put them together 2 weeks ago. Post a close up of yours. I like how the lazer etching is done on them.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## cobrakarate

on young hoggs second video there is a song that i think is called

escape from reality.

or 

can we go far from here.

does anyone know who sings that song.

its the first song on the video. 

cobra


----------



## 187PURE

HAD TO GAFFLE THIS SHIT FROM ANOTHER THREAD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA...player_embedded :biggrin: 

IF IT'S A A REPOST, FUCK YOU THEN


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## loco4

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Mar 24 2010, 01:04 PM~16987195
> * :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: PUT SOME MEAT ON THEM ASSES PLEASE hno:  hno:    :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> *


DAMN THE BIATCH U SHOWIN BRA BUUUTTTT NAKED HOMIE :wow: THE OTHER SHWTYS WEARIN SKIN CLOTHES :0 BUT YOU KNOW WHAT LOC ANT MAD AT THAT BIZTCH SHE IZ PHATTTTTTTT :boink: :boink: ............AND YOU KNOW HOW OUR SISTERS ROLL IN THE TRUNK


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2010, 11:39 AM~16986252
> *IF ANY 1 GOT A GOOD PAIR OF BENCH SEAT CHROME FOR THE BOTTOM SEAT NOT THE BACK PART FOR A 64 LMK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 25 2010, 12:04 AM~16992547
> *HAD TO GAFFLE THIS SHIT FROM ANOTHER THREAD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA...player_embedded  :biggrin:
> 
> IF IT'S A A REPOST, FUCK YOU THEN
> *


id b mad enough 2 whup the crumbs of a mustache :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dequanp1979

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16995387
> *DAMN THE BIATCH U SHOWIN BRA BUUUTTTT NAKED HOMIE  :wow:  THE OTHER SHWTYS WEARIN  SKIN CLOTHES  :0  BUT YOU KNOW WHAT LOC ANT MAD AT THAT BIZTCH SHE IZ PHATTTTTTTT :boink:  :boink: ............AND YOU KNOW HOW OUR SISTERS ROLL IN THE TRUNK
> *


SHE KINDA GOT CLOTHES ON :biggrin: :biggrin: or cut up curtian


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 25 2010, 10:16 AM~16995387
> *DAMN THE BIATCH U SHOWIN BRA BUUUTTTT NAKED HOMIE  :wow:  THE OTHER SHWTYS WEARIN  SKIN CLOTHES  :0  BUT YOU KNOW WHAT LOC ANT MAD AT THAT BIZTCH SHE IZ PHATTTTTTTT :boink:  :boink: ............AND YOU KNOW HOW OUR SISTERS ROLL IN THE TRUNK
> *











*SHE GOT CLOTHES On... is that better *:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 25 2010, 10:52 AM~16995683
> *:uh:
> *


sup weenie dog :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:20 PM~16998213
> *:biggrin:
> *




DOUBLE-VEE....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

TOOK THE DUNK OUT FOR A SPIN!! ****** where like when you getting them 24z!!!
















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2010, 04:15 PM~16989081
> *Actually I barely got them but the hubs have been sitting there until he put them together 2 weeks ago. Post a close up of yours. I like how the lazer etching is done on them.
> *


I dont have a pic of the hub this just cell phone pic. This bout the closest I got. Im number 139


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by NEVER FADED_@Mar 26 2010, 01:50 AM~17004768
> *leavin out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mountains no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW TOY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 26 2010, 07:10 AM~17005731
> *NEW TOY
> *


NOW LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT.. YOU TRADED THE CADDAY??


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:wow: I KNOW HE GIVE SOME CASH LIKE? 3,OOO.00 OR 4,000.00


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SNOW DOIN THA DAMN THANG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Mar 26 2010, 08:32 AM~17006088
> *:wow: I KNOW HE GIVE SOME CASH LIKE? 3,OOO.00 OR 4,000.00
> *


HAD TO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Mar 24 2010, 07:00 PM~16989585
> *on young hoggs  second video there is a song  that i think is called
> 
> escape from reality.
> 
> or
> 
> can we go far from here.
> 
> does anyone know who sings that song.
> 
> its the first song on the video.
> 
> cobra
> *


IS IT ON ANY OF THE YOUNG HOGGs ON YOUTUBE? IF NOT I'LL CHECK THROUGH MY TAPES AT THE CRIB


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:04 PM~16992547
> *HAD TO GAFFLE THIS SHIT FROM ANOTHER THREAD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA...player_embedded  :biggrin:
> 
> IF IT'S A A REPOST, FUCK YOU THEN
> *


 :0 I WOULDA WENT TO JAIL THAT DAY NAGGA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 26 2010, 09:10 AM~17005982
> *NOW LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT.. YOU TRADED THE CADDAY??
> *



YES MY CADI :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Mar 26 2010, 09:32 AM~17006088
> *:wow: I KNOW HE GIVE SOME CASH LIKE? 3,OOO.00 OR 4,000.00
> *


WHO GAVE CASH? ME NAW NAW :0  IM BROKE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 26 2010, 09:53 AM~17006181
> *SNOW DOIN THA DAMN THANG
> *




READ MY SIG?



IT AINT ABOUT THE COME UP? ITS ABOUT THE COME BACC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2010, 05:19 PM~17001127
> *TOOK THE DUNK OUT FOR A SPIN!! ****** where like when you getting them 24z!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:happysad:


----------



## Skim




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 10:18 PM~17013817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2010, 05:19 PM~17001127
> *TOOK THE DUNK OUT FOR A SPIN!! ****** where like when you getting them 24z!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: NOW THATS CALLED HUSTLIN BACKWARDS


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 11:18 PM~17013817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :yes: :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 26 2010, 12:27 PM~17008722
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


Remindes me of that Carrie movie
When her moms says "Their all gonna laugh at you" :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi's a gluten for punishment

that shot looks like the deloreon in back to the future when they got strandid in the 50's. Someone post a pic


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 27 2010, 09:10 AM~17016076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remindes me of that Carrie movie
> When her moms says "Their all gonna laugh at you"  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 27 2010, 08:32 PM~17018815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


getting your old man on ain cha cuz, looking good out there


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17018804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE, THAT COLOR IS NICE


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 27 2010, 08:39 PM~17020085
> *:biggrin:
> *


R YOU BUILDING THAT ROADMASTER INTO A LOWRIDER OR DONK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yo plaque i need a cup holder for the middle console you got 1?? mine broke


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17020528
> *yo plaque i need a cup holder for the middle console you got 1?? mine broke
> *


THOSE ARE HARD TO COME BY I HAVE NEVER HAD OR EVEN SEEN ONE IN A CADDY I OWNED


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17018815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad u like ur new ride bro.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 27 2010, 04:31 PM~17018804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like that!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17020525-->
> 
> 
> 
> R YOU BUILDING THAT ROADMASTER INTO A LOWRIDER OR DONK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a lift kit! Look at the tires and tread fool.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17020528
> *yo plaque i need a cup holder for the middle console you got 1?? mine broke
> *


Borrow from a regal. Or Cutless. Easy mod.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 12:40 AM~17020571
> *THOSE ARE HARD TO COME BY I HAVE NEVER HAD OR EVEN SEEN ONE IN A CADDY I OWNED
> *


o damn really?? i seen a double 1 before :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 12:06 AM~17020307
> *getting your old man on ain cha cuz, looking good out there
> *



lol my OG old man on haha


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 12:32 AM~17020516
> *I LIKE, THAT COLOR IS NICE
> *



i like also :biggrin: gonna redo it the same color just not sure if i wanna do sum thing to the top? :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2010, 02:38 AM~17021384
> *Glad u like ur new ride bro.
> *



yeah im happy man u get all kinds of props with the old school on the freeway streets shows man i was smashing on the freeway all kinds of thumbs up :biggrin: but the car show shited us they took out low low class wasted 75 bux :angry: didnt even tell us tell after to awards :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Mar 28 2010, 03:54 AM~17021688
> *i like that!
> *



thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 28 2010, 08:14 AM~17022455
> *i like also :biggrin: gonna redo it the same color just not sure if i wanna do sum thing to the top? :wow:
> *


WELL ON SOME OF THOSE THEY LOOK NICE WITH A FEW PATTERNS ON THE TOP, BUT YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH JUST LEAVING IT STOCK


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 06:22 AM~17022118
> *o damn really?? i seen a double 1 before :0
> *


YEAH I HAVE ONLY SEEN PICTURES


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 28 2010, 05:58 AM~17022082
> *That's not a lift kit! Look at the tires and tread fool.
> Borrow from a regal.  Or Cutless. Easy mod.
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING , IS IT CUT?


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Dirt422

Damn...its hott out here today in L.A. :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 28 2010, 02:34 PM~17023845
> *WELL ON SOME OF THOSE THEY LOOK NICE WITH A FEW PATTERNS ON THE TOP, BUT YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH JUST LEAVING IT STOCK
> *



yeah u right on that i just want my top to pop


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 28 2010, 04:11 PM~17024437
> *Damn...its hott out here today in L.A. :0
> *



stop rubbin it n loco :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague+Mar 28 2010, 11:36 AM~17023862-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING , IS IT CUT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dirt422_@Mar 28 2010, 01:11 PM~17024437
> *Damn...its hott out here today in L.A. :0
> *


Lucky. Got cold and tornado warnings all day. Crazy out. Next weekend we get our 80z.


----------



## Skim

was a nice day to wash up the rida :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn skim the 4 looking super tight bro, lovin everthang about it, super clean and simple!! :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## midwestcoast

OK FELLAS I NEED CROWD PARTICIPATION HERE IM HAVIN A HARD TIME DECIDING WHICH ONE I SHOULD GO WITH AN ALL BLK DISH OR A DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP AS YOU ALL KNOW MY CADDY IS ALL BLK AND CHROME AND BLUE I WAS PERSONALLY GOIN TO GO WIT THE ALL BLK DISH BUT NOW IM REALLY STARTIN TO DIG THE CHROME OUTTER LIP WHAT DO YOU THINK HERES TWO EXAMPLES ONE OF EACH


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 11:19 PM~17029650
> *damn skim the 4 looking super tight bro, lovin everthang about it, super clean and simple!! :wow:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE U KNOW IT WAS PLANNED OUT THAT WAY ALL ALONG. 'LESS IS MORE' APPROACH. ALL IM GONNA DO LEFT IS PUT MY SKIRTS ON AND ADD THE PINSTRIPING AND IM THERE.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 28 2010, 11:23 PM~17029702
> *OK FELLAS I NEED CROWD PARTICIPATION HERE IM HAVIN A HARD TIME DECIDING WHICH ONE I SHOULD GO WITH AN ALL BLK DISH OR A DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP AS YOU ALL KNOW MY CADDY IS ALL BLK AND CHROME AND BLUE I WAS PERSONALLY GOIN TO GO WIT THE ALL BLK DISH BUT NOW IM REALLY STARTIN TO DIG THE CHROME OUTTER LIP WHAT DO YOU THINK HERES TWO EXAMPLES ONE OF EACH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAD THE ALL BLACK DISH BUT I LIKE THE CHROME LIP MORE.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17029720
> *THANKS HOMIE U KNOW IT WAS PLANNED OUT THAT WAY ALL ALONG. 'LESS IS MORE' APPROACH. ALL IM GONNA DO LEFT IS PUT MY SKIRTS ON AND ADD THE PINSTRIPING AND IM THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 01:24 AM~17029720
> *THANKS HOMIE U KNOW IT WAS PLANNED OUT THAT WAY ALL ALONG. 'LESS IS MORE' APPROACH. ALL IM GONNA DO LEFT IS PUT MY SKIRTS ON AND ADD THE PINSTRIPING AND IM THERE.
> *


i was just about to say you got to have the skirts, they a must to me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:25 PM~17029726
> *I HAD THE ALL BLACK DISH BUT I LIKE THE CHROME LIP MORE.
> *


YEAH IM STARTIN TO LIKE THE LOOK OF THE CHROME LIP TOO,BUT ITS A TOSS UP


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 11:26 PM~17029749
> *i was just about to say you got to have the skirts, they a must to me :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 29 2010, 01:23 AM~17029702
> *OK FELLAS I NEED CROWD PARTICIPATION HERE IM HAVIN A HARD TIME DECIDING WHICH ONE I SHOULD GO WITH AN ALL BLK DISH OR A DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP AS YOU ALL KNOW MY CADDY IS ALL BLK AND CHROME AND BLUE I WAS PERSONALLY GOIN TO GO WIT THE ALL BLK DISH BUT NOW IM REALLY STARTIN TO DIG THE CHROME OUTTER LIP WHAT DO YOU THINK HERES TWO EXAMPLES ONE OF EACH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like both but like the all colred hub with chrome centers,


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 28 2010, 11:30 PM~17029782
> *YEAH IM STARTIN TO LIKE THE LOOK OF THE CHROME LIP TOO,BUT ITS A TOSS UP
> *


HERES BEFORE










AND AFTER


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:34 PM~17029822
> *HERES BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH I DEF. LIKE THE CHROME LIP BETTER ON THE 4 BUT IM JUST WONDERIN WHICH ONE WOULD LOOK BETTER ON AN ALL BLK LAC


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 28 2010, 11:47 PM~17029931
> *YEAH I DEF. LIKE THE CHROME LIP BETTER ON THE 4 BUT IM JUST WONDERIN WHICH ONE WOULD LOOK BETTER ON AN ALL BLK LAC
> *


IT ALSO DEPENDS, ARE U DOING BLACK OR CHROME SPOKES? IF BLACK IT CAN LOOK A LITTLE TOO MUCH. THAT WAS WHAT I DIDNT LIKE. IT MADE THE WHEELS 'VANISH' AND WHEELS NEED ATTENTION!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:34 PM~17029822
> *HERES BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks better with the trailor attachment. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 12:13 AM~17029587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## loco4




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Yes those are THE purple rims!!! lol.. and did some ridding before tornados and storms hit after church. installed fans in trunch and more valves too.. hudge ass trunck!!!


----------



## 187PURE

NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL A FOE!! LOOK AT THAT SHIT.. CLEAN.. NOT FLOODED WITH A WHOLE BUNCH OF PATTERNS EITHER.. YEAH YOU RIGHT SKIM; A LITTLE LEAFING AND YOU IN THERE.. GOOD JOB PLAYA








:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 27 2010, 03:49 AM~17014826
> *:uh: NOW THATS CALLED HUSTLIN BACKWARDS
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17029232
> *was a nice day to wash up the rida :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE'S NO BETTER FEELING IN THE WORLD (BESIDES SEX :biggrin: )

I LIKE TO BANG THIS WHILE I'M WIPING DOWN THE RIDER ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IF-G7DycjtA REALLY RELAXED FEEL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 29 2010, 11:29 AM~17032009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are THE purple rims!!! lol.. and did some ridding before tornados and storms hit after church. installed fans in trunch and more valves too.. hudge ass trunck!!!
> *


CLOSE THE TRUNK LOL


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:13 PM~17029587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Good Skim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco4




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

" A relaxed attitude lengthens a man's life; jealousy rots it away.  Proverbs 14:30
 
Feeling envious of what others have only causes us stree.  Let's be thankful for all God blesses us with.
:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17032009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are THE purple rims!!! lol.. and did some ridding before tornados and storms hit after church. installed fans in trunch and more valves too.. hudge ass trunck!!!
> *



Whats the deal on that Trey.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17029650
> *damn skim the 4 looking super tight bro, lovin everthang about it, super clean and simple!! :wow:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


X2 its perfect man


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by loco4_@Mar 29 2010, 11:37 AM~17033574
> *
> *


Ay homie I found this pic in off topic a couple fools clownin at the spelling


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 11:13 PM~17029587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Nice.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> Whats the deal on that Trey.
> [/b]


Nothing. One of two that drive dailey. New motor. Frame. Its all good. 




> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 29 2010, 01:17 PM~17034379
> *Ay homie I found this pic in off topic a couple fools clownin at the spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the new shirt. The sav. Chapeter will be comming out at cynco.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 29 2010, 08:29 AM~17032009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are THE purple rims!!! lol.. and did some ridding before tornados and storms hit after church. installed fans in trunch and more valves too.. hudge ass trunck!!!
> *


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:51 PM~17029972
> *IT ALSO DEPENDS, ARE U DOING BLACK OR CHROME SPOKES? IF BLACK IT CAN LOOK A LITTLE TOO MUCH. THAT WAS WHAT I DIDNT LIKE. IT MADE THE WHEELS 'VANISH' AND WHEELS NEED ATTENTION!
> *


I AGREE I GAVE IT SOME SERIOUS THOUGHT AND I ENDED UP ORDERIN BLK DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 29 2010, 06:17 PM~17037136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Built not bought!
:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUNDI U DO LOOK LIKE HIM WITH OUT GLASSES THO :0


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17029650
> *damn skim the 4 looking super tight bro, lovin everthang about it, super clean and simple!! :wow:  :cheesy:  :0
> *



Yep thats how a rider should be in my opinion "clean & simple"  


I dont wear too much gold cuzz it's tacky...

I bust me a raiders hat, Tee shirt & Khakis...

Ice Cube


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 29 2010, 12:26 PM~17033982
> *" A relaxed attitude lengthens a man's life; jealousy rots it away.  Proverbs 14:30
> 
> Feeling envious of what others have only causes us stree.  Let's be thankful for all God blesses us with.
> :cheesy:
> *



Words of Wisdom....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17037925
> *FUNDI U DO LOOK LIKE HIM WITH OUT GLASSES THO :0
> *


When you going to post up somthing!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:13 PM~17029587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OOOOWHHEEEE! SHE'S FINE!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17038464
> *When you going to post up somthing!
> *


WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE MY FRIEND?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 29 2010, 02:26 PM~17033982
> *" A relaxed attitude lengthens a man's life; jealousy rots it away.  Proverbs 14:30
> 
> Feeling envious of what others have only causes us stree.  Let's be thankful for all God blesses us with.
> :cheesy:
> *


AMEN..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Car looks great Skim! All you need now is some black & white racoon tails on the antennas.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 29 2010, 11:45 PM~17040617
> *Car looks great Skim! All you need now is some black & white racoon tails on the antennas.
> *


thats og shit  and thanks for the compliments my fellow brothas


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 29 2010, 07:37 PM~17037361
> *I AGREE I GAVE IT SOME SERIOUS THOUGHT AND I ENDED UP ORDERIN BLK DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

HEY SKIM, ARE YOU GONNA HOP OR 3 WHEEL THAT CLEAN ASS '4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i think he said the frame wasent reinforced?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 30 2010, 08:52 AM~17042258
> *i think he said the frame wasent reinforced?
> *


REALLY? SKIM WAS ALL OVER MY ASS ABOUT WRAPPING MY FRAME


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0cwzI00f4U


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## dequanp1979

never seen this one i dont think   








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

CAN'T PUT MY FINGER ON IT.. MY DAMN INJECTORS AINT SPRAYING NO GAS. I CHECKED THE PLUGS WITH A LIGHT TESTER TO MAKE SURE CURRENT IS DELIVERED.. THAT WAS COOL. I SAID FUCK IT AND ORDERED A WHOLE NOTHER THROTTLE BODY. I HOPE THAT CORRECTS THE PROBLEM


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 12:13 AM~17029587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My homie, Skim merkin'em! I'm loving it, fam! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 30 2010, 02:25 PM~17044828
> *My homie, Skim merkin'em! I'm loving it, fam! :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BO LOC, I GOT YOUR MESSAGE DOGGY.. MY PHONE BATTERY DIED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 11:28 PM~17040971
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AW MAN YALL GOT JOKES... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 11:28 PM~17040971
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT HAS TO BE SOME OF THE DUMBEST SHIT I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 10:48 PM~17040638
> *thats og shit   and thanks for the compliments my fellow brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE WAS GOOD MEETING YOU BIG DADDY, THAT IMPALA IS ON POINT :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:51 PM~17029259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GOTTA LOVE THEM RAG 4OE'S :nicoderm: ........ LOOKS GOOD SKIMER ...... :biggrin:  *


----------



## 187PURE

GOT MY THROTTLE BODY.. FUCKING RAIN KEEPIN A ***** BACK


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 30 2010, 06:49 AM~17041987
> *HEY SKIM, ARE YOU GONNA HOP OR 3 WHEEL THAT CLEAN ASS '4
> *


Hell naw. I don't need but 2 switches and that's to lay and play. Front and back only. I knew this from the begining and I plan to keep this car nice for a long time.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 30 2010, 08:02 AM~17042304
> *REALLY? SKIM WAS ALL OVER MY ASS ABOUT WRAPPING MY FRAME
> *


I was because I know you like to 3 wheel and do wild shit on the switch and u was only talkin about certain stress points. I don't plan on anything like that.
BUT I did do a fully molded and wrapped frame under my 61 rag.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 30 2010, 06:50 PM~17048469
> *
> *


Gona be a nice Easter ridding weekend!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 12:20 AM~16982632
> *MY FAMILY AND I WIFE OF 15 YEARS AND I GOT 6 KIDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY WIFE NICKI A RIDER OUT IN THE SNOW CUTTING OUT A ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIDS HELPING ME AT A SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OGDEN CRUIZE LAST YEAR
> *


damn thats cool the fam helps with the car. My wife hates my car and would sell it for $20 if she could. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 05:56 PM~17047750
> *I was because I know you like to 3 wheel and do wild shit on the switch and u was only talkin about certain stress points. I don't plan on anything like that.
> BUT I did do a fully molded and wrapped frame under my 61 rag.
> *



So let me get this right...you plan on 3 wheelin and gettin crazee with the 61 rag, 

but you just gonna lay n play with the 64 :dunno: 

What you think is worth more as far as investments the 61 or 64.... I'm just wondering..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17049495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Its starting to grow on me! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 30 2010, 09:46 PM~17050125
> *So let me get this right...you plan on 3 wheelin and gettin crazee with the 61 rag,
> 
> but you just gonna lay n play with the 64 :dunno:
> 
> What you think is worth more as far as investments the 61 or 64.... I'm just wondering..
> *


Not at all but when I bought my frame for the 61 it was only a partial wrap so I finished it and molded itr because that car is being built to bust out a Vegas. Another reason is because my car was so bad when I bought it, I had to cut up 3 different cars to build it so it was only natural to do a full wrap. I won't be on 3 or hopping no rag ever, just my way to do things to the point that if a ***** did try to pull up, he will think twice.


----------



## Skim

As for the value, a 61 rag is definitely worth more than a 64. I did the 4 for the streets until I finish the ace rag.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17049495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 30 2010, 11:51 PM~17050208
> *
> 
> Its starting to grow on me! :biggrin:
> *



HAHA ITS GROWN ON ME :biggrin: IM DIGGIN IT BUT U KNOW HOW I DO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2010, 12:48 AM~17050978
> *
> *



JUST TRYIN TO GET LIKE U HOMIE LOC :biggrin: U DOIN THE DAM THANG BRO KEEP IT UP MAN


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 30 2010, 04:59 PM~17046709
> *AW MAN YALL GOT JOKES... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 30 2010, 03:18 PM~17044781
> *CAN'T PUT MY FINGER ON IT.. MY DAMN INJECTORS AINT SPRAYING NO GAS. I CHECKED THE PLUGS WITH A LIGHT TESTER TO MAKE SURE CURRENT IS DELIVERED.. THAT WAS COOL. I SAID FUCK IT AND ORDERED A WHOLE NOTHER THROTTLE BODY. I HOPE THAT CORRECTS THE PROBLEM
> *


should of just got a carb, i hate mine on my 91


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2010, 11:01 PM~17049495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there that boy go :biggrin: lovin the oldie but hate the 3 on the column


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17049495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is clean. U gonna throw some 100s or 72s on it or are u gonna keep everything OG? Either way it'll be clean cuzz.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:51 PM~17051038
> *JUST TRYIN TO GET LIKE U HOMIE LOC :biggrin: U DOIN THE DAM THANG BRO KEEP IT UP MAN
> *


give me them tires since you putting spokes on it! No need for them to go to waste.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 24 2010, 10:46 AM~16984685
> *:wow: I NEVER SEEN ONE
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 06:24 AM~17053041
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 31 2010, 12:56 AM~17051797
> *should of just got a carb, i hate mine on my 91
> *


NAW MAN, CARB BE GETTIN FLOODED WHEN YOU HOP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17050313
> *Not at all but when I bought my frame for the 61 it was only a partial wrap so I finished it and molded itr because that car is being built to bust out a Vegas. Another reason is because my car was so bad when I bought it, I had to cut up 3 different cars to build it so it was only natural to do a full wrap. I won't be on 3 or hopping no rag ever, just my way to do things to the point that if a ***** did try to pull up, he will think twice.
> *


WAS 'GANGSTA'S PARIDISE' FRAME WRAPPED? G USED TO THREE WHEEL THAT CAR.. NOT SURE IF HE HOPPED IT.. A-ARMS AINT LOOK EXTENDED EITHER


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 06:24 AM~17053041
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN 8 DOORS, THAT WOULD MAKE A GREAT HOPPER :biggrinANCH CHIPS :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 07:24 AM~17053041
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 31 2010, 07:42 AM~17053102
> *WAS 'GANGSTA'S PARIDISE' FRAME WRAPPED? G USED TO THREE WHEEL THAT CAR.. NOT SURE IF HE HOPPED IT.. A-ARMS AINT LOOK EXTENDED EITHER
> *


im not sure homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 31 2010, 09:42 AM~17053102
> *WAS 'GANGSTA'S PARIDISE' FRAME WRAPPED? G USED TO THREE WHEEL THAT CAR.. NOT SURE IF HE HOPPED IT.. A-ARMS AINT LOOK EXTENDED EITHER
> *


IM PRETTY SURE IT WAS CUZ THAT FOOL USED TO ASS HOPE THE FUCK OUT OF IT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you. Hahaha.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2010, 10:25 AM~17054795
> *So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you.  Hahaha.
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2010, 01:25 PM~17054795
> *So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you.  Hahaha.
> *


SHE KEEPIN IT REAL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2010, 09:25 AM~17054795
> *So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you.  Hahaha.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 08:59 PM~17050313
> *Not at all but when I bought my frame for the 61 it was only a partial wrap so I finished it and molded itr because that car is being built to bust out a Vegas. Another reason is because my car was so bad when I bought it, I had to cut up 3 different cars to build it so it was only natural to do a full wrap. I won't be on 3 or hopping no rag ever, just my way to do things to the point that if a ***** did try to pull up, he will think twice.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 30 2010, 09:50 PM~17051017
> *HAHA ITS GROWN ON ME :biggrin: IM DIGGIN IT BUT U KNOW HOW I DO
> *



Yep...it wont last long :biggrin: 


Hey do you ever holla @ snoop? up there in spokane?


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2010, 10:25 AM~17054795
> *So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you.  Hahaha.
> *


 :roflmao: hilarious. Tryna imagine your face after she said it. It was probably like :wow: lol. Kids don't ever hesitateto tell u how they feel.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17052853
> *that bitch is clean.  U gonna throw some 100s or 72s on it or are u gonna keep everything OG?  Either way it'll be clean cuzz.
> *



72's with 520's


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Mar 31 2010, 08:51 PM~17059010
> *Yep...it wont last long :biggrin:
> Hey do you ever holla @ snoop? up there in spokane?
> *



haha not long? naw but i do b chopin it up with ut. whats up?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You guys funny. But the next ride getting juiced. This car has to much history and my moms at that. Lol. Off lot with no miles! 

I think she hates no 3 wheeling and sound of those 1/2 valves. Lol. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Mar 31 2010, 06:33 PM~17059408
> *haha not long? naw but i do b chopin it up with ut. whats up?
> *


You ever make it home. Lol. My wife finally called my ass after I got done texting you. I still took the long way home. Low and slow! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MY 4 IN THA BACK OF THE HOMIES CANDY 2 TONE BUBBLE


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2010, 11:25 AM~17054795
> *So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you.  Hahaha.
> *


SHE KNOWS THE DRILL :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 31 2010, 11:22 PM~17062471
> *MY 4 IN THA BACK OF THE HOMIES CANDY 2 TONE BUBBLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  DO U STILL NEED THAT SEAT TRIM?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea need a good pair for the bottom seat :0


----------



## Skim

i got some descent useable lowers they need to be polished up I can give u for $20


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2010, 09:24 AM~17053041
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL O RITE THEN


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2010, 01:25 PM~17054795
> *So I'm out ridding clownning at light. Took littlest girl with me to lunch. We dip. Pancake. And side to side. Then wait for air to build up. Well in mean time she looks at me and says. Daddy I like the hdrolics better! Lol. Out mouths of babies I tell you.  Hahaha.
> *


I ALWAYS WONDER HOW BLACK MAGICKS AIR DROLICS DO...LIKE WOULD THEY ONLY B GOOD 4 HOPPIN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17065290
> *I ALWAYS WONDER HOW BLACK MAGICKS AIR DROLICS DO...LIKE WOULD THEY ONLY B GOOD 4 HOPPIN
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17065290
> *I ALWAYS WONDER HOW BLACK MAGICKS AIR DROLICS DO...LIKE WOULD THEY ONLY B GOOD 4 HOPPIN
> *


I like them. And at 250 psi shell pop up. The ride is great. But bags are for lifting to get over pot holes and laying out on the ground. You can also ride lower on bags. And don't loose the bounce.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 01:05 PM~17067058
> *I like them. And at 250 psi shell pop up. The ride is great. But bags are for lifting to get over pot holes and laying out on the ground. You can also ride lower on bags. And don't loose the bounce.
> *


Bags :thumbsdown:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 10:48 PM~17040638
> *thats og shit   and thanks for the compliments my fellow brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ONLY GOT ONE THING TO SAY ABOUT THIS MAN


----------



## cadillacj

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 1 2010, 03:36 PM~17068328
> *Bags :thumbsdown:
> *


Ah you wanhater! They ride great. And once I get my cups right, and more psi. Ill chip all over you'll old ass clinkers! Save the earth. Crush a imp! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 1 2010, 06:36 PM~17068328
> *Bags :thumbsdown:
> *


**** :ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 06:49 PM~17069984
> ***** :ugh:
> *


Female ass grabber? :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17070134
> *:uh:
> *


Post your hopper!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its that 64 fool, im not done yet or even half done lol but dont worry at all, you will get a peice of this shit


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 06:08 PM~17069610
> *Ah you wanhater! They ride great. And once I get my cups right, and more psi. Ill Crush a imp!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YOU got alot to learn

I almost feel sorry for you almost


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 07:23 PM~17070338
> *its that 64 fool, im not done yet or even half done lol but dont worry at all, you will get a peice of this shit
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 07:23 PM~17070338
> *its that 64 fool, im not done yet or even half done lol but dont worry at all, you will get a peice of this shit
> *


Ill drive to Atlanta and film my ass clowning you in the streets! Then go back up 95 and get a Phillies cheese steak from 187z woman!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 07:23 PM~17070338
> *its that 64 fool, im not done yet or even half done lol but dont worry at all, you will get a peice of this shit
> *


 :wow: You would actually consider him?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 1 2010, 07:30 PM~17070432
> *:uh:  YOU got alot to learn
> 
> I almost feel sorry for you almost
> *


I'm learning and also up to date. As long as a car is low its all good! Learn your self old man. Juice came out way after lows. And the next generation is on bags. But it all gets the same results. Sparks and bitchs! 


And that comment was satire! I'm a motor guy! God bless America! We can ride gas hogs and say fuck you to other countries!  

Now aint it past your bed time there old Og?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 1 2010, 10:31 PM~17070450
> *:wow: You would actually consider him?
> *


yea why not :biggrin: i just want to break in my springs on him


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 07:38 PM~17070539
> *yea why not  :biggrin:  i just want to break in my springs on him
> *


Flip negis please! Don't get rolled up on at the light and get servrd! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the time will come :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 07:53 PM~17070683
> *the time will come :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

STILL WAITING ON JOHN AT BOWTIECONECTION TO GET MY PARTS HERE , MY QUARTER AND 2 FLOORPANS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2010, 08:17 PM~17070971
> *STILL WAITING ON JOHN AT BOWTIECONECTION TO GET MY PARTS HERE , MY QUARTER AND 2 FLOORPANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 07:37 PM~17070534
> *I'm learning and also up to date. As long as a car is low its all good! Learn your self old man. Juice came out way after lows. And the next generation is on bags. But it all gets the same results. Sparks and bitchs!
> And that comment was satire! I'm a motor guy! God bless America! We can ride gas  hogs and say fuck you to other countries!
> 
> Now aint it past your bed time there old Og?
> *


 :uh: :twak: Im a grown ass man......Did you take out the trash?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 1 2010, 08:59 PM~17071465
> *:uh:  :twak: Im a grown ass man......Did you take out the trash?
> *


I'm a geriatric nurse! And old negis like you need a good 10hrs sleep. 

And I don't take trash out! I just serve it when I see it on the streets! :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17071697
> *I'm a geriatric nurse! And old negis like you need a good 10hrs sleep.
> 
> And I don't take trash out! I just serve it when I see it on the streets!  :0
> *



MAN IS THAT THE ONLY REASON YOU COME ON HERE IS TO TALK SHIT TO EVERYONE ???

HATE TO HAVE YOUR LIFE :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 09:31 PM~17071904
> *Got Cadillac interior / 06\ white leather. Chrome caddi wheels. Total car. Come get out my cousins yard. Cheap. Nice parts. Post pics later or email or text me. For them. Also pulled head unit out van. Sony new. Multi function. Moving screen very nice. Does a lot! Little speaker box with it.
> 
> Some stock a arms , springs front and back. B body GM. And axle with gears and all in it. All uncut and no welds. Great from chrome  .
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2010, 09:36 PM~17071974
> *MAN IS THAT THE ONLY REASON YOU COME ON HERE IS TO TALK SHIT TO EVERYONE ???
> 
> HATE TO HAVE YOUR LIFE  :uh:
> *


You too seriouse all the time lay up! Big guy! I text these cats and talk on phone to most. Go thug some where else!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 10:39 PM~17072006
> *You too seriouse all the time lay up! Big guy! I text these cats and talk on phone to most. Go thug some where else!
> *



I AM SERIOUS YOU A FAT ASS WORTHLESS PICE OF SHIT NO MATTER WHO YOU TEXT


----------



## Eazy

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17072038
> *I AM SERIOUS YOU A FAT ASS WORTHLESS PICE OF SHIT NO MATTER WHO YOU TEXT
> *


Well your gona stoke out then! We joke and have fun up here. No hate. Nothing but love. And honestly I listen and learn from all these cats up in this topic. And thru pmz I got my ride going in the right direction. So chill and go back to NC with mess. This topic all love and brothas being brothas! Its a culture thing. Like your moms jokes on the play ground.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

I'M SURE THEY ALL JUST LOVE YOU


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2010, 09:50 PM~17072174
> *I'M SURE THEY ALL JUST LOVE YOU
> *


Just go back to NC dude. You white guys do the same thing I do! Sept when a black guy like me says it you fuckers group up and dig in! Now I'm cool with all but. You seem to be just fucking up this topic with NC bullshit. Kick it homie! This topic is brothas and ridding! Like I said. Its in my culture to talk and have fun. You white lil thugs get butt hurt when a educated brotha gets on your turms and throws your bull shit back at you! I don't care or fear you Perry!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

DAMN YOU THINK IT'S ABOUT COLOR ??? NAW YOU GOT IT TWISTED 

AND I AIN'T FROM NC 

IT'S ABOUT YOU ... YOU ALL THE TIME IN THE CAROLINA TOPIC TALKIN ABOUT YOU CAN'T STAND BLACK FOLKS NOW YOU ON HERE TRYING TO MAKE ME AND EVERYONE IN THE CAROLINA TOPIC LOOK LIKE RACIST WOW 
YOU ARE SAD ...SORRY YOU CAN'T SEE THE TRUTH I'M SURE EVERYONE IN HERE CAN 

RACIEST NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT LOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 10:59 PM~17072281
> *Just go back to NC dude. You white lil thugs get butt hurt when a educated brotha gets on your turms and throws your bull shit back at you! I don't care or fear you Perry!
> *



REAL SAD :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17072394
> *DAMN YOU THINK IT'S ABOUT COLOR ??? NAW YOU GOT IT TWISTED
> 
> AND I AIN'T FROM NC
> 
> IT'S ABOUT YOU ... YOU ALL THE TIME IN THE CAROLINA TOPIC TALKIN ABOUT YOU CAN'T STAND BLACK FOLKS NOW YOU ON HERE TRYING TO MAKE ME AND EVERYONE IN THE CAROLINA TOPIC LOOK LIKE RACIST WOW
> YOU ARE SAD ...SORRY YOU CAN'T SEE THE TRUTH I'M SURE EVERYONE IN HERE CAN
> 
> RACIEST NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT LOL
> *


Now that's just a damn lie! That don't even sound right p! And no one said you'll where racist. I said you'll stick together and clown. I'm pretty shure you can go back and look at all my post and just shut yourself the fuck up with them lies. And see that your click in that topic does certain jokes and stuff also. Now I'm done on this bullshit. You just starting shit now. Peace. Topical lil thug tring to fuck up a good topic. But this shit stops now. You got somthing to say call or text in morning. Night.


----------



## bigswanga

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 1 2010, 10:39 PM~17072785
> *:drama:
> *


na no need. Shits dead! Tired of fat fucks just following me around just to start shit. They like that in NC. They hate just to hate! Snow said it best. Fuck them! They don't know how to just ride and jive.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


Everyone got there Easter suites, white wall, and chrome cleaned up for this weekend! Gona be nice on the eastern coast. Love me sum chocolate bunnies! Lol. 
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH MAN, SO I PUT THE NEW THROTTLE BODY IN AND HAD THE SAME FUCKIN PROBLEM.. I'M LIKE HOLD UP DAWG, SOMETHIN AINT RIGHT. THE FIRST ***** I TOOK IT TO GAVE IT BACK TO ME WITH THREE ADDITIONAL PROBLEMS; BLOWN STARTER, FUEL PUMP NOT WORKING BY THE KEY (YOU HAVE TO HOT WIRE IT), AND INJECTORS NOT WORKING.. WE UP THERE DUMB-FOUNDED.. MAN I HAD TO CALL THIS MUTHAFUCKA BACK AND THREATEN HIM.. HE TEXTED ME BACK, LIKE THE BITCH HE IS, AND TOLD ME IT WAS THE FUSABLE LINK BY THE STARTER.. WHY COULD'NT HE JUST SAY THAT THE FIRST TIME, INSTEAD OF ME WASTING TIME AND MONEY?? MAN I STILL MIGHT GO UP THERE AND FUCK HOMIE UP!! :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2010, 06:16 AM~17074140
> *YEAH MAN, SO I PUT THE NEW THROTTLE BODY IN AND HAD THE SAME FUCKIN PROBLEM.. I'M LIKE HOLD UP DAWG, SOMETHIN AINT RIGHT. THE FIRST ***** I TOOK IT TO GAVE IT BACK TO ME WITH THREE ADDITIONAL PROBLEMS; BLOWN STARTER, FUEL PUMP NOT WORKING BY THE KEY (YOU HAVE TO HOT WIRE IT), AND INJECTORS NOT WORKING.. WE UP THERE DUMB-FOUNDED.. MAN I HAD TO CALL THIS MUTHAFUCKA BACK AND THREATEN HIM.. HE TEXTED ME BACK, LIKE THE BITCH HE IS, AND TOLD ME IT WAS THE FUSABLE LINK BY THE STARTER.. WHY COULD'NT HE JUST SAY THAT THE FIRST TIME, INSTEAD OF ME WASTING TIME AND MONEY??  MAN I STILL MIGHT GO UP THERE AND FUCK HOMIE UP!! :angry:
> *


Don't do that! Nothing will come of it! Just anothe ***** in back of a car! But sounds like a bs job though. Word of mouth and the crazy ***** look when you see them works though. At least you got it figured out. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2010, 11:50 PM~17072174
> *I'M SURE THEY ALL JUST LOVE YOU
> *


 :roflmao: THAT MADE ME FEEL A LITL BETTER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 08:23 AM~17074166
> *Don't do that! Nothing will come of it! Just anothe ***** in back of a car!  But sounds like a bs job though. Word of mouth and the crazy ***** look when you see them works though. At least you got it figured out.  :biggrin:
> *


I AINT FIGURE OUT SHIT. I HAD TO SWEAT IT OUT HIS ASS. I LEFT HIM A MESSAGE THAT I WAS COMING UP THERE, 'CAUSE HE FUCKED MY CAR UP. THEN HE TEXTED ME BACK LIKE A BITCH AND TOLD ME WHAT HE FUCKED UP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 08:23 AM~17074166
> *Don't do that! Nothing will come of it! Just anothe ***** in back of a car!  But sounds like a bs job though. Word of mouth and the crazy ***** look when you see them works though. At least you got it figured out.  :biggrin:
> *


AND I STILL MIGHT FUCK HIS ASS UP IF I CATCH HIM IN PHILLY.. HE GOT A SHOP IN THE BURBS OF PA, AND THEM RACIST COPS WOULD HAVE A ***** FOR BRUNCH, CAUSE HOMIE IS WHITE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2010, 06:30 AM~17074194
> *AND I STILL MIGHT FUCK HIS ASS UP IF I CATCH HIM IN PHILLY.. HE GOT A SHOP IN THE BURBS OF PA, AND THEM RACIST COPS WOULD HAVE A ***** FOR BRUNCH, CAUSE HOMIE IS WHITE
> *


That's what they want you to do. Rant and bs online at work! Best bet is to play on his turms. Even better since he's white. You have the look! Put some bass in your voice and go up there and work it out. Crackers with shops and a little somthing don't scare me! And me and you both work jobs where ****** supparse to be dumb is the attitude! Eye his ass. Hell back down. They all do! If that don't work. Then fuck his wife. Ole shacka Zulu style! 
 

Lay some black pipe down!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

make offers or trades . need air parts and just clean out garage and stuff.. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy easter!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 07:56 AM~17074332
> *That's what they want you to do. Rant and bs online at work! Best bet is to play on his turms. Even better since he's white. You have the look! Put some bass in your voice and go up there and work it out. Crackers with shops and a little somthing don't scare me!  And me and you both work jobs where ****** supparse to be dumb is the attitude!  Eye his ass. Hell back down.  They all do! If that don't work. Then fuck his wife. Ole shacka Zulu style!
> 
> 
> Lay some black pipe down!
> *


I truly am at a loss for words for that whole post right there.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 09:59 AM~17074707
> *I truly am at a loss for words for that whole post right there.
> *


THAT'S FUNDI FOR YOU


----------



## loco4




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 2 2010, 07:59 AM~17074707-->
> 
> 
> 
> I truly am at a loss for words for that whole post right there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 2 2010, 08:38 AM~17075058
> *THAT'S FUNDI FOR YOU
> *


 :biggrin: 


Satire , satire , like at a def jam tour.. Fools get up here and try to thug.. I just say whats on my minds and , kick back and luagh at how some get bent out of shape.. He started out ranting about shit he has no controll over..Fuck it..I DONT TAKE L >I >L to heart. most time.. most of us are at work , or stealing WIFI at the local coffe shop.. its all fun untill you get switch owned at a stop light.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 2 2010, 08:38 AM~17075058
> *THAT'S FUNDI FOR YOU
> *











Dont make me call up the tripple OG!! Hell throw the smack down on you!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 11:29 AM~17075485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make me call up the tripple OG!! Hell throw the smack down on you!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT WITH THOSE LEGS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 2 2010, 09:36 AM~17075550
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is that fool grabbin himself :ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 1 2010, 11:19 PM~17072545
> *Now that's just a damn lie! That don't even sound right p! And no one said you'll where racist. I said you'll stick together and clown. I'm pretty shure you can go back and look at all my post and just shut yourself the fuck up with them lies. And see that your click in that topic does certain jokes and stuff also. Now I'm done on this bullshit. You just starting shit now. Peace. Topical lil thug tring to fuck up a good topic. But this shit stops now. You got somthing to say call or text in morning. Night.
> *



oh sorry i must not have knew who i was talkin too lololololol 

stupid mo fo 

catch you on the flip side cuzz if you get brave enough to come out  

and i'm pretty sure sno don't like your ass bringin his name up 

and me and him on a level you will never be


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

oh and go ahead and talk your shit i'm not gonna keep comin in here 
and just to fuck with your fat ass 

so go ahead talk shit cause thats all you got


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this brings back memories


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Stupid Buford


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17082511
> *Stupid Buford
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 09:16 AM~17074139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Everyone got there Easter suites, white wall, and chrome cleaned up for this weekend! Gona be nice on the eastern coast. Love me sum chocolate bunnies! Lol.
> :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## jr 7366

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by jr 7366_@Apr 3 2010, 11:44 AM~17085193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



man gotta luve south beach and the pink pussy act :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 3 2010, 07:16 PM~17086796
> *man gotta luve south beach and the pink pussy act  :wow:
> *


MAN THATS CRACCER FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL JK WEST GOOD MY ACE LOC?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope alls well! Give ridding put today! Bikes cars and just folks out! You'll be safe on therse roads. And ill send prayers put in church in the morning. Feel free to swing by my house and get some chicken, beans, chit Lins, greens, pig feet, and much more! As we celebrate the rise of our lord on that third day.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 3 2010, 05:53 PM~17087268
> *Hope alls well! Give ridding put today! Bikes cars and just folks out! You'll be safe on therse roads. And ill send prayers put in church in the morning. Feel free to swing by my house and get some chicken, beans, chit Lins, greens, pig feet, and much more! As we celebrate the rise of our lord on that third day.
> *


Text me your address and tell me what time fool! I'll come out to the country for that


----------



## payfred

But tell me straight up up if there is dirt roads to get to your crib! Just so I'll know if I should drive my Caddy over there or the Sentra :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 3 2010, 07:00 PM~17087680
> *But tell me straight up up if there is dirt roads to get to your crib! Just so I'll know if I should drive my Caddy over there or the Sentra :biggrin:
> *


Haha all pavement! Church starts at 1045 after moms hooking it up. We right of 64. Biz. railey hill NC. Wendell. When you see my famly name on all roads and sub divisions you in the area. 

Suprized I didn't see you out this afternoon? Damn every bike and kind of ride was rolling. After all the egg hunts and cook out. I kicked wife and kids home. Fired up the buick and rode out. Even lost money at that wacky ass walmart carnival.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 3 2010, 10:00 PM~17087680
> *But tell me straight up up if there is dirt roads to get to your crib! *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 3 2010, 06:06 PM~17087065
> *MAN THATS CRACCER FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL JK WEST GOOD MY ACE LOC?
> *



shit if i had my way she would have some white in her


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 3 2010, 07:17 PM~17087783
> *Haha all pavement! Church starts at 1045 after moms hooking it up. We right of 64. Biz.  railey hill NC. Wendell. When you see my famly name on all roads and sub divisions you in the area.
> 
> Suprized I didn't see you out this afternoon? Damn every bike and kind of ride was rolling. After all the egg hunts and cook out. I kicked wife and kids home. Fired up the buick and rode out. Even lost money at that wacky ass walmart carnival.
> *


I dont think I can put all that jibba jabba in my GPS dude I need an address :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 4 2010, 12:34 AM~17090296
> *I dont think I can put all that jibba jabba in my GPS dude I need an address :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 4 2010, 01:34 AM~17090296
> *I dont think I can put all that jibba jabba in my GPS dude I need an address :uh:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 4 2010, 12:34 AM~17090296
> *I dont think I can put all that jibba jabba in my GPS dude I need an address :uh:
> *


acially you can. And I sent you both addiz. Thru point. 
.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out! But damn I've washed the car like 6 times! Pollen. Got to love black cars.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice night too. Cool talking oh getting schooled by you Fred. 

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 4 2010, 03:08 PM~17092905
> * Pollen. .
> *


i fucking hate pollen down here man!!! i cant never work outside on my car unless i get a sneeze attack and cant breath  i gots to get a garage  it finally gets warmed up and cant even sand my car down :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 4 2010, 11:14 PM~17096387
> *Nice night too. Cool talking oh getting schooled by you Fred.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hope fred knocked some sense into you :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 4 2010, 08:15 PM~17096389
> *i fucking hate pollen down here man!!! i cant never work outside on my car unless i get a sneeze attack and cant breath   i gots to get a garage   it finally gets warmed up and cant even sand my car down :angry:
> *


Shit. It collect thick in the shed. The only thing good is it don't blow around like out side or you can hide from high polen days! I have to carry the damn duster around. And kids hand prints. And folks prints show good in pollen too. :uh: 

Damn I got antihistamine in glove box for therse spring shows. But shit still chokes me up. You could see it in the air thick today.


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 07:35 PM~16420950
> *BIG MOE MOE R.I.P.- THEE OTHER SIDE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw this oic and video on a hbo doc


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Apr 5 2010, 01:05 AM~17097940
> *i saw this oic and video on a hbo doc
> *


BASTARDS OF THE PARTY?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 4 2010, 10:15 PM~17096400
> *hope fred knocked some sense into you :biggrin:
> *


SO FRED KICKIN IT WIT SQUARES NOW?


----------



## 187PURE

GOT DAMN SNOW!! WHY YOU NEVER PICK UP YOUR PHONE HOMIE?? :angry: WHAT YOU DUCKIN THE FEDS? :0 I WANTED TO KNOW IF THEM 10 BATTERIES ACROSS THE ASS END MADE THE BABY LINC SAG


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 5 2010, 08:42 AM~17098676
> *GOT DAMN SNOW!!  WHY YOU NEVER PICK UP YOUR PHONE HOMIE?? :angry:  WHAT YOU DUCKIN THE FEDS? :0  I WANTED TO KNOW IF THEM 10 BATTERIES ACROSS THE ASS END MADE THE BABY LINC SAG
> *



BRO MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN AGAIN THINK IT GOT WET? I JUST GOT UR MESSAGE. NAW NO SAGGIN N THE LINCOLN BRO I HAVE 10 BATTS ACROSS THE BACC THATS Y MY REAR OF THE CAR IS DONE WITH A BETTER GAGE OF STEEL THEN THE FRONT PLUS IF UR RAC IS DONE RT U SOULDNT HAVE THAT PROBLEM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2010, 07:47 AM~17098694
> *BRO MY PHONE IS TRIPPIN AGAIN THINK IT GOT WET? I JUST GOT UR MESSAGE. NAW NO SAGGIN N THE LINCOLN BRO I HAVE 10 BATTS ACROSS THE BACC THATS Y MY REAR OF THE CAR IS DONE WITH A BETTER GAGE OF STEEL THEN THE FRONT PLUS IF UR RAC IS DONE RT U SOULDNT HAVE THAT PROBLEM
> *


WAS THE FRAME FULLY WRAPPED? OR PRESSURE POINTS ONLY? I'MA DO THE PARTIAL WRAP/NO FRAME OFF, BUT I ALSO WAS THINKING OF PUTTING A CROSSMEMBER ON THE ASS END; YOU KNOW, JUST BRIDGE BOTH SIDES WITH A HEAVY PLATE.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 5 2010, 08:57 AM~17098719
> *WAS THE FRAME FULLY WRAPPED?  OR PRESSURE POINTS ONLY?  I'MA DO THE PARTIAL WRAP/NO FRAME OFF, BUT I ALSO WAS THINKING OF PUTTING A CROSSMEMBER ON THE ASS END; YOU KNOW, JUST BRIDGE BOTH SIDES WITH A HEAVY PLATE.
> *



the front only thing done is my crossmember and a arms n the rear it the whole thing but no briged yet soon































cleaned out my shop time to get busy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2010, 07:58 AM~17098722
> *the front only thing done is my crossmember and a arms n the rear it the whole thing but no briged yet soon
> *


INGLES ESAY POR FAVOR.. ***** I AINT UNDERSTAND A WORD YOU JUST SAID


----------



## 187PURE

AIGHT, LET ME TRY TO TRANSLATE.. YOU ONLY GOT THE CROSS MEMBER AND A-ARMS REINFORCED, BUT YOU GOT THE WHOLE ASS WRAPPED.. CORRECT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2010, 07:58 AM~17098722
> *the front only thing done is my crossmember and a arms n the rear it the whole thing but no briged yet soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned out my shop time to get busy
> *


DAMN ***** YOU KILLED THAT BOTTLE OF EZ-JEEZ.. WHAT'S UP WIT THE MILLIR LIGHT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2010, 07:58 AM~17098722
> *the front only thing done is my crossmember and a arms n the rear it the whole thing but no briged yet soon
> *


AS FAR AS A BRIDGE, I WASN'T REFERRING TO A CHAIN BRIDGE. I WAS TALKING ABOUT WELDING A PLATE TO BRIDGE BOTH SIDES NEAR THE REAR BUMPER


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrZVDbTsZ2Q :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 5 2010, 09:05 AM~17098735
> *AIGHT, LET ME TRY TO TRANSLATE.. YOU ONLY GOT THE CROSS MEMBER AND A-ARMS REINFORCED, BUT YOU GOT THE WHOLE ASS WRAPPED.. CORRECT?
> *



simon ese simon


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 5 2010, 09:08 AM~17098742
> *DAMN ***** YOU KILLED THAT BOTTLE OF EZ-JEEZ.. WHAT'S UP WIT THE MILLIR LIGHT THOUGH :biggrin:
> *




lol yeah i neced that bottle the miller is for a rainy day lol


----------



## 187PURE

MOE MOE HOPPING THE 'SUPER DUCE'- LA SUPER SHOW, 1989


----------



## fouskii

nice ride


----------



## fouskii

sick ridez :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 4 2010, 08:15 PM~17096400-->
> 
> 
> 
> hope fred knocked some sense into you :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That brotha can preach! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 05:38 AM~17098669
> *SO FRED KICKIN IT WIT SQUARES NOW?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a black drape! You got nerve!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2010, 05:58 AM~17098722
> *the front only thing done is my crossmember and a arms n the rear it the whole thing but no briged yet soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned out my shop time to get busy
> *


Ims text you about some lt1 parts. Later today. Suppose to be nice out sunday coming up. Drive down to rock hill and dish out some stop light ownings. :wow:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 5 2010, 08:17 AM~17099010
> *
> Ims text you about some lt1 parts. Later today. Suppose to be nice out sunday coming up. Drive down to rock hill and dish out some stop light ownings.  :wow:
> *



let me know i'm gonna be in the area we can meet up somewhere behing a store 
where there ain't anybody  no **** ....just wanna talk :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 5 2010, 07:37 AM~17099095
> *let me know i'm gonna be in the area we can meet up somewhere behing a store
> where there ain't anybody   no **** ....just wanna talk  :happysad:
> *


Sounds homosexual? :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

As it stands i have to take out the engine and have it repaired.Starter bolt broke in the block and i tried to remove it with a easy out and it broke also.So i drilled them both out and chiped the block All bad









I have another engine im going to install with extras 








:biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 5 2010, 07:49 AM~17098857
> *MOE MOE HOPPING THE 'SUPER DUCE'- LA SUPER SHOW, 1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that single pump was tight. 28 inches in 89 was alot. 

moe was street for real.

cobra


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 5 2010, 10:55 AM~17100683
> *As it stands i have to take out the engine and have it repaired.Starter bolt broke in the block and i tried to remove it with a easy out and it broke also.So i drilled them both out and chiped the block  All bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another engine im going to install with extras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 5 2010, 08:45 AM~17099135
> *Sounds homosexual?  :wow:
> *



if anyone knew for sure it would be u


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Anybody got weekend pictures. When I get to a computer I'm posting up!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 5 2010, 10:37 AM~17099095
> *let me know i'm gonna be in the area we can meet up somewhere behing a store
> where there ain't anybody   no **** ....just wanna talk  :happysad:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A ASS WHOOPIN LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 5 2010, 11:55 AM~17100683
> *As it stands i have to take out the engine and have it repaired.Starter bolt broke in the block and i tried to remove it with a easy out and it broke also.So i drilled them both out and chiped the block  All bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another engine im going to install with extras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 5 2010, 06:58 AM~17098722
> *the front only thing done is my crossmember and a arms n the rear it the whole thing but no briged yet soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned out my shop time to get busy
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 4 2010, 09:15 PM~17096389
> *i fucking hate pollen down here man!!! i cant never work outside on my car unless i get a sneeze attack and cant breath   i gots to get a garage   it finally gets warmed up and cant even sand my car down :angry:
> *


that shit leaves a light green haze on everything out here :angry:


----------



## Skim

test fitting the skirts... :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Looks good Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 4 2010, 08:14 PM~17096387
> *Nice night too. Cool talking oh getting schooled by you Fred.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


You got it homie


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 5 2010, 05:38 AM~17098669
> *SO FRED KICKIN IT WIT SQUARES NOW?
> *


what had happen was... :happysad:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that muhfucka pretty :0


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking real nice :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 01:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE, NOW SEE.. THIS IS THE WAY A FOE IS SUPPOSED TO LOOK.. YALL CAN KEEP YOUR RAGGEDY ASS PATTERNS.. THIS MUTHAFUCKA'S OUTTA SITE!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 4 2010, 10:15 PM~17096389
> *i fucking hate pollen down here man!!! i cant never work outside on my car unless i get a sneeze attack and cant breath   i gots to get a garage   it finally gets warmed up and cant even sand my car down :angry:
> *



I feel ya on that pollen.. only down side to spring for me.


----------



## 187PURE

PAGE ONE HUNNID.. WOO HOO! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> I feel ya on that pollen.. only down side to spring for me.
> [/b]


SHIT KEPT ME UP ALL NITE.. EYES ITCHING.. I'M MAKING THESE CLICKING NOISED WITH MY TOUNGE TO TRY TO SCRATCH MY THROAT


----------



## 187PURE

MAN, IT MIGHT BE OFFICIAL THIS WEEKEND.. IF 'OL BOY CAN'T GET THE COUPE RUNNING, I MIGHT HAVE TO THROW MY 305 IN AND MAKE IT CARB FOR NOW.. SUMMER DAMN NEAR HERE!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109108-->
> 
> 
> 
> test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 05:20 AM~17110135
> *SEE, NOW SEE.. THIS IS THE WAY A FOE IS SUPPOSED TO LOOK.. YALL CAN KEEP YOUR RAGGEDY ASS PATTERNS.. THIS MUTHAFUCKA'S OUTTA SITE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good!
> I only said that like 5 years ago. Buy what do I know. Clean cars will always look better. Not what you do! Its how you display it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 6 2010, 05:25 AM~17110151
> *MAN, IT MIGHT BE OFFICIAL THIS WEEKEND.. IF 'OL BOY CAN'T GET THE COUPE RUNNING, I MIGHT HAVE TO THROW MY 305 IN AND MAKE IT CARB FOR NOW.. SUMMER DAMN NEAR HERE!
> *


Just do it! Buy changing out to 4/4 carb is not that hard. That way you can hop and pose 3 while the car is ridding.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 AM~17110298
> *Just do it! Buy changing out to 4/4 carb is not that hard. That way you can hop and pose 3 while the car is ridding.
> *


NAW YOU GOT IT BACKWARDS.. FUEL INJECTION IS BETTER FOR HOPPING AND 3 WHEELING. CARB CAN FLOOD OUT WHILE HOPPING.. ALSO, YOU NEED TO HAVE ENOUGH GAS WHILE 3 WHEELING, OR YOUR SHIT MIGHT CUT OFF ON YOU.. WHY YOU THINK THEY CAME OUT WITH THEM SPECIAL CARBERATORS FOR LOWRIDERS?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats more like it :biggrin:


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would like some skirts for my 94 fleetwood..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 6 2010, 06:23 AM~17110143
> *SHIT KEPT ME UP ALL NITE.. EYES ITCHING.. I'M MAKING THESE CLICKING NOISED WITH MY TOUNGE TO TRY TO SCRATCH MY THROAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 6 2010, 08:11 AM~17110543
> *I would like some skirts for my 94 fleetwood..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WANT TO SAND MY CAR DOWN BUT THE DAM POLLEN IS SO THICK DOWN HERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 12:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin good glad somebody did something with this car


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 6 2010, 06:33 AM~17110372-->
> 
> 
> 
> NAW YOU GOT IT BACKWARDS.. FUEL INJECTION IS BETTER FOR HOPPING AND 3 WHEELING.  CARB CAN FLOOD OUT WHILE HOPPING.. ALSO, YOU NEED TO HAVE ENOUGH GAS WHILE 3 WHEELING, OR YOUR SHIT MIGHT CUT OFF ON YOU.. WHY YOU THINK THEY CAME OUT WITH THEM SPECIAL CARBERATORS FOR LOWRIDERS?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not make one just for lowriders you smook!!! Thats a off road rock crawling carb they put on!! its got a injector in the body to help it from stalling out!! order it thru Sumit or Jegs . it'll get to you in like 2 days or less.. And I have seen plenty fuel injected cars cut off!! generally its a pinched fuse or wire..
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 08:24 AM~17111022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** said click noise!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 11:17 AM~17111563
> *They did not make one just for lowriders you smook!!! Thats a off road rock crawling carb they put on!! its got a injector in the body to help it from stalling out!!  order it thru Sumit or Jegs . it'll  get to you in like 2 days or less.. And I have seen plenty fuel injected cars cut off!!  generally its a pinched fuse or wire..
> *


***** HOW YOU GON' PREACH TO THE CHOIR.. I BEEN KNEW ABOUT THEM SPECIAL CARBS.. IT WAS EVEN ADVERSTISED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Sorry to forget to call you back Fred . But my ass fell out . after eating , and hunting ... :biggrin: 

Next cook out will be pool party. Ill be hopefully opening it up in a few..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

amp fans if any one wants them.. not gona work for what I want.. I can ship.. cheap!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 10:31 AM~17111684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to forget to call you back Fred . But my ass fell out . after eating , and hunting ... :biggrin:
> 
> Next cook out will be pool party. Ill be hopefully opening it up in a few..
> *


damn now im hungry, an why the pics keep coming out sideways :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 6 2010, 09:27 AM~17111660
> ****** HOW YOU GON' PREACH TO THE CHOIR.. I BEEN KNEW ABOUT THEM SPECIAL CARBS.. IT WAS EVEN ADVERSTISED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 09:41 AM~17111785
> *damn now im hungry, an why the pics keep coming out sideways :0
> *


My damn phone !! :angry: 














My kid did get a funny picture of my best freind wife .. :biggrin: At the easter egg hunt..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 11:41 AM~17111785
> *damn now im hungry, an why the pics keep coming out sideways :0
> *


***** I JUST HAD CURRY CHICKEN, COLLARD GREENS, AND MAC AND CHEESE.. I SHOULD'NT BE EATING LIKE THIS AT WORK.. NOW I'M BOUT TO HIDE FROM THE PECKERWOOD AND GO TO SLEEP IN THE STORAGE ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I can actually say that I like "WHITE TRASH" now....LOL

Looking real good skim!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

AY MAN, HOW BOUT THIS SKANK ASS HOOD RAT JUST CALLED THE LOC UP, ASKING FOR A SEAFOOD PLATTER.. LITTLE DO SHE KNOW I'M BOUT TO CHIN NUT THE HOE :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 12:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd be happy as hell to have that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17111811
> *My damn phone !!  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kid did get a funny picture of my best freind wife .. :biggrin:  At the easter egg hunt..
> *


YOU KNOW YOU TOOK THAT PIC HOMEBOY, THATS FUCKED UP :0


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 6 2010, 11:06 AM~17112444-->
> 
> 
> 
> AY MAN, HOW BOUT THIS SKANK ASS HOOD RAT JUST CALLED THE LOC UP, ASKING FOR A SEAFOOD PLATTER.. LITTLE DO SHE KNOW I'M BOUT TO CHIN NUT THE HOE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *****. Get a woman. And stop messing with rats! Need to upgrade!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 6 2010, 12:52 PM~17113276
> *YOU KNOW YOU TOOK THAT PIC HOMEBOY, THATS FUCKED UP :0
> *


Na. He's at ass leval. And they all saw him take the picture. She fluants that big African thang all time. So it was funny. But he's one lucky white boy! She's fresh from the mother land too. Her sister and mother all have the same shape too. Durn Kenya butts buddy. Lol.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 6 2010, 12:52 PM~17113276
> *YOU KNOW YOU TOOK THAT PIC HOMEBOY, THATS FUCKED UP :0
> *


You never asked ? Some of the brothaz got the nudes.


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 PM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good skim.....

Hey quick question...I might have asked ya'll this already, but.....

When I put the rubber round the skirt with that black adhesive BS...
I got it all on the skirt itself.  

What will take this off without damaging the paint ? 

someone "lace me"!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 06:46 PM~17114920
> * She fluants that big African thang all time.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 06:50 PM~17114954
> *You never asked ? Some of the brothaz got the nudes.
> *


 :wow: :wow: hook it up


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 6 2010, 04:05 PM~17115067
> *Looks good skim.....
> 
> Hey quick question...I might have asked ya'll this already, but.....
> 
> When I put the rubber round the skirt with that black adhesive BS...
> I got it all on the skirt itself.
> 
> What will take this off without damaging the paint ?
> 
> someone "lace me"!!
> *


Easy. Use the oops. Oil based solvent. Works great won't harm curerd paint and finishes and you can get it at walmart or dollar tree.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 04:36 PM~17115315
> *Easy.  Use the oops. Oil based solvent. Works great won't harm curerd paint and finishes and you can get it at walmart or dollar tree.
> *



yep yep....U aiight with me....I dont care what they say about ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 6 2010, 05:13 PM~17115622
> *yep yep....U aiight with me....I dont care what they say about ya! :biggrin:
> *


I don't have a steady hand at all! I keep tons around. I always spill glue and paint. Just use old sock or cotton balls it'll come up. Pantyhose do great to. Then whipe with cotton.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 6 2010, 05:05 PM~17115067
> *Looks good skim.....
> 
> Hey quick question...I might have asked ya'll this already, but.....
> 
> When I put the rubber round the skirt with that black adhesive BS...
> I got it all on the skirt itself.
> 
> What will take this off without damaging the paint ?
> 
> someone "lace me"!!
> *


i do like fundi said but also, I didnt use adhesive for that very reason. I actually use either pop rivets but on mine I actually used staples like the factory did. I found the heavy duty staples that were the right size, pressed them thru the holes that were there from the original staples and bent them over with a flat tip screw driver. It took some time but its the correct way.


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 6 2010, 07:05 PM~17115067
> *Looks good skim.....
> 
> Hey quick question...I might have asked ya'll this already, but.....
> 
> When I put the rubber round the skirt with that black adhesive BS...
> I got it all on the skirt itself.
> 
> What will take this off without damaging the paint ?
> 
> someone "lace me"!!
> *











this works---dollar tree


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 11:20 PM~17119751
> *i do like fundi said but also, I didnt use adhesive for that very reason. I actually use either pop rivets but on mine I actually used staples like the factory did. I found the heavy duty staples that were the right size, pressed them thru the holes that were there from the original staples and bent them over with a flat tip screw driver. It took some time but its the correct way.
> *


Durn. See I would have stabbed my self in the hand and at least stapled on finger. I really have no steady hand for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 4 2010, 10:15 PM~17096389-->
> 
> 
> 
> i fucking hate pollen down here man!!! i cant never work outside on my car unless i get a sneeze attack and cant breath   i gots to get a garage   it finally gets warmed up and cant even sand my car down :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 6 2010, 10:27 AM~17111039
> *I WANT TO SAND MY CAR DOWN BUT THE DAM POLLEN IS SO THICK DOWN HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bruh, put a mask on.... You should have one on anyway doing body work, and get a heavy duty mask at that. If you have too, get a painters mask. Ain't no pollen getting thru there. I got allergies and sinus problems including Asthma hella bad but that don't stop the huSTLe homie...


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD HOMIES AND OTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 7 2010, 07:32 AM~17120854
> *WEST GOOD HOMIES AND OTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats good witcha playboy...

what year is that in your avi?


----------



## cripn8ez

> Whats good witcha playboy...
> 
> what year is that in your avi?
> [/b]



chilllin homie just gettin cars right. thats my new toy 54 belair u like?


----------



## "G-Money"

Can't go wrong with them 50 sumthin bomba's.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 7 2010, 07:39 AM~17120718
> *Bruh, put a mask on.... You should have one on anyway doing body work, and get a heavy duty mask at that.  If you have too, get a painters mask.  Ain't no pollen getting thru there.  I got allergies and sinus problems including Asthma hella bad but that don't stop the huSTLe homie...
> *


YEA BUT THAT POLLEN TO FUCKING MESSY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2010, 07:08 AM~17121203
> *YEA BUT THAT POLLEN TO FUCKING MESSY
> *


That shit so thick in the air. Animals get sick down here! Like walking in a fire zone.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 7 2010, 06:43 AM~17120891
> *chilllin homie just gettin cars right. thats my new toy 54 belair u like?
> *


is it a straight 6


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2010, 11:12 AM~17121680
> *That shit so thick in the air. Animals get sick down here! Like walking in a fire zone.
> *


MAN ITS SUPER THICK, JUST BEING OUT SIDE BREATHING THAT SHIT KILLS ME FROM DOIN ANYTHING OUTSIDE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GOODMORNIN BROTHAZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

WATTS UP! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z73cLA9UoLw&feature=related


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2010, 08:33 AM~17121856
> *MAN ITS SUPER THICK, JUST BEING OUT SIDE BREATHING THAT SHIT KILLS ME FROM DOIN ANYTHING OUTSIDE
> *


I had to run to store around lunch and take my wife some food. I swear! Damn van got 3 inch layer and my damn cloths are covered. And having bp. I can't take antihistamines. 

And you and snow had me rolling. I was eating with wife. And damn phone pops off and you two sending me sexy pictures. Lol.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn! Wife gave me a honey dew! Or no allowance this week! Fricken grass! Paint. Make dinner. :uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 11:20 PM~17119751
> *i do like fundi said but also, I didnt use adhesive for that very reason. I actually use either pop rivets but on mine I actually used staples like the factory did. I found the heavy duty staples that were the right size, pressed them thru the holes that were there from the original staples and bent them over with a flat tip screw driver. It took some time but its the correct way.
> *




Good lookin


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 7 2010, 02:52 AM~17120558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this works---dollar tree
> *



Just opened one of those down the street from the house...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2010, 03:43 PM~17123902
> *IAnd you and snow had me rolling. I was eating with wife. And damn phone pops off and you two sending me sexy pictures. Lol.
> *


FOOL I ALMOST GOT COUGHT UP 2 LOL MY GURL WAS ROLLIN UP 1 AND SHE WAS LIKE, YOU GETTING ALOTE OF PIC TEXTS LET ME SEE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 12:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2010, 04:18 PM~17125886
> *FOOL I ALMOST GOT COUGHT UP 2 LOL MY GURL WAS ROLLIN UP 1 AND SHE WAS LIKE, YOU GETTING ALOTE OF PIC TEXTS LET ME SEE LOL :biggrin:
> *


Lol. Hidden folder ! Mine can look all day. She hates the touch screen.


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2010, 08:30 PM~17126512
> *Lol. Hidden folder ! Mine can look all day. She hates the touch screen.
> *


WISH I HAD A DAMN HIDDEN FOLDER I GET PICS ALL DAY ALMOST GOT ME SHOT


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 AM~17109108
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINSTRIPING BY THE IMPALA EMBLEM IS COLDER THAN COLD. MOST OVER DO IT... THATS JUST ENOUGH TO SAY... MY SHT BADDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 7 2010, 05:33 PM~17126540
> *WISH I HAD A DAMN HIDDEN FOLDER I GET PICS ALL DAY  ALMOST GOT ME SHOT
> *


I'm Ole country boy and my wife rally doesn't care. Besides I'm not leaving my sugar moma! Lol. I get a weekly allowance. :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 6 2010, 09:31 AM~17111684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to forget to call you back Fred . But my ass fell out . after eating , and hunting ... :biggrin:
> 
> Next cook out will be pool party. Ill be hopefully opening it up in a few..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17126573
> *I'm Ole country boy and my wife rally doesn't care. Besides I'm not leaving my sugar moma! Lol. I get a weekly allowance.  :biggrin:
> *


MY GIRL GIVES NO FK. SHE FROM ARKNASAS MIXED WITH JAMICAN.. SHE CRAZY AS HELL.... I SEND FLIX TO MY DAWGS IN JAIL.. SHE STILL TRIP.. I BET U KNO DEM HOES.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred+Apr 7 2010, 05:42 PM~17126628-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was good too. Lol! But ill hook it up next time. I always throw big cook off during the summer.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dequanp1979_@Apr 7 2010, 05:42 PM~17126636
> *MY GIRL GIVES NO FK. SHE FROM ARKNASAS MIXED WITH JAMICAN.. SHE CRAZY AS HELL.... I SEND FLIX TO MY DAWGS IN JAIL.. SHE STILL TRIP.. I BET U KNO DEM HOES.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup! PM me and I can put you on the brothas list. I think they won't mind. But what goes on stays on. Haha. 
Email in PM.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yo fundi its crazzy cuz that bitch you send a pic of with the bitch in the shower, me and the homie was going to smash up real good :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2010, 07:18 PM~17127793
> *yo fundi its crazzy cuz that bitch you send a pic of with the bitch in the shower, me and the homie was going to smash up real good :0
> *


Damn! Crazy hood rats. Ill pass and send them on to that skinny little *****! Derrick /aka\ 187 lol. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2010, 07:37 PM~17128050
> *:0
> *


Na more like. :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:sprint:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

sup Locs


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BIGMAN WATS HAPPENING ? WHERE THE TRACK CAR AT :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Apr 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17130488-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup Locs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17130499
> *BIGMAN WATS HAPPENING ? WHERE THE TRACK CAR AT :cheesy:
> *


 :0. Ole left turn driving only! Lol.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Must be a big show this weekend! You'll not talking today? Just got in from cruzing and clowning. Tring to catch this good weather! While its around. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF.


----------



## cadillacj

> TGIF.
> [/b]


x2


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Hey, to all my fellow CADDY drivers, or former caddy owners, I'm buildin my first car, and I'm jus tryna get a lol info. I got a 91 brougham, planning on gettin a basic 2 pump 6 battery setup. Wut size cylinders and coils should I get?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Apr 10 2010, 08:01 AM~17151618
> *Hey, to all my fellow CADDY drivers, or former caddy owners,  I'm buildin my first car, and I'm jus tryna get a lol info.  I got a 91 brougham, planning on gettin a basic 2 pump 6 battery setup.  Wut size cylinders and coils should I get?
> *


Don't do it. :biggrin: 
8z up front / 12 and up for rear. Its so much opinion on things and every car is different. Best bet is to read and read. Then make a decision. Budget? What you access too? Who you know? Just take your time. Don't want another death trap on road becouse of a yahoo install.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Apr 10 2010, 11:01 AM~17151618
> *Hey, to all my fellow CADDY drivers, or former caddy owners,  I'm buildin my first car, and I'm jus tryna get a lol info.  I got a 91 brougham, planning on gettin a basic 2 pump 6 battery setup.  Wut size cylinders and coils should I get?
> *


ahhh another cadillac ridah sup fool, go with 8s up front and 12 on back :biggrin: post pics


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2010, 09:56 AM~17152106
> *ahhh another cadillac ridah sup fool, go with 8s up front and 12 on back :biggrin:  post pics
> *


Sup homie. Aint nothin like a Cadillac sign up front while ridin down the street. Wut ton coils u ridin on?


----------



## DIPN714

[/quote]


----------



## DIPN714

img]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk285/deesta1/746d6a5e.jpg[/img]



















Duke in the paint shop :0
[/quote]
what it do


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Apr 10 2010, 03:03 PM~17152681
> *Sup homie.  Aint nothin like a Cadillac sign up front while ridin down the street.  Wut ton coils u ridin on?
> *


I KNOW THATS RITE, IMA OUT 2 TON ON MINES


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

Appretlciate homie!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2010, 12:26 PM~17152784
> *I KNOW THATS RITE, IMA OUT 2 TON ON MINES
> *


That's to soft for the front. Unless your hemroids are flared up.


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 7 2010, 01:07 PM~17122614
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z73cLA9UoLw&feature=related
> 
> *






how do i do the swivel seats like the red car in the vid???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2010, 09:11 AM~17151889
> *Don't do it.  :biggrin:
> 8z up front / 12 and up for rear.  Its so much opinion on things and every car is different. Best bet is to read and read. Then make a decision. Budget? What you access too? Who you know? Just take your time. Don't want another death trap on road becouse of a yahoo install.
> *


please never give someone lowriding advice!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Apr 10 2010, 02:29 PM~17153258
> *Appretlciate homie!
> *


if you're serious get at me on the pm!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Apr 11 2010, 12:05 AM~17157405-->
> 
> 
> 
> please never give someone lowriding advice!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 11 2010, 12:06 AM~17157413
> *if you're serious get at me on the pm!!!
> *


Shut up. You been here ten years and no one aint seen shit but a gum bumper! A d as far as PM. I had money in hand. A ***** you aint hooked up anything! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2010, 08:59 PM~17154422
> *That's to soft for the front. Unless your hemroids are flared up.
> *


my rears fool


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 11 2010, 04:25 PM~17161315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 81 cuttin

Bel Air is sweet


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy ë Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Apr 12 2010, 06:51 AM~17166113
> *Bel Air is sweet
> *



THANX BRO ITS FOR SALE OR TRADE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 12 2010, 05:01 AM~17166225
> *THANX BRO ITS FOR SALE OR TRADE
> *


Ims kick you in the nutts! You just got it! You want a 63? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 12 2010, 06:01 AM~17166225
> *THANX BRO ITS FOR SALE OR TRADE
> *


 :0 why u sellin it already. I was hopin u was gonna come to tampa for the supershow so we could kick it. It was a lot of fun down here.
Sup to all the homies in here. We stayed an extra day they doing a photo shoot on my car for Lowrider Magazine at noon today so I will post pics from the shoot as soon as we get back home.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2010, 08:05 AM~17166236
> *Ims kick you in the nutts! You just got it! You want a 63? :biggrin:
> *



IS IT A DRIVER N GOOD SHAPE?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 08:40 AM~17166349
> *:0 why u sellin it already. I was hopin u was gonna come to tampa for the supershow so we could kick it. It was a lot of fun down here.
> Sup to all the homies in here. We stayed an extra day they doing a photo shoot on my car for Lowrider Magazine at noon today so I will post pics from the shoot as soon as we get back home.
> *



MAN I WAS COMING WITH A FEW WSCC BRUTHAS FRM CHARLOTTE BUT SINCE I HAVE MY TWINS N THE HOSPITAL STILL I DIDNT WANNA GO THAT FAR CUZ ITS A LONG DRIVE BACC IF SUM THING GOES WRONG WITH MY BOYS U KNOW? YEAH I SURE WANTED TO GO TO KICC IT WITH ALL U GUYS BUT NEXT TIME BRO OR U KNOW C U N OCT LOL. CONGRATS ON THE PHOTO SHOT HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD MAN TELL DIRTY I SAID WEST UP I SAW HIM WITH U OUT THERE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 12 2010, 06:50 AM~17166388
> *MAN I WAS COMING WITH A FEW WSCC BRUTHAS FRM CHARLOTTE BUT SINCE I HAVE MY TWINS N THE HOSPITAL STILL I DIDNT WANNA GO THAT FAR CUZ ITS A LONG DRIVE BACC IF SUM THING GOES WRONG WITH MY BOYS U KNOW? YEAH I SURE WANTED TO GO TO KICC IT WITH ALL U GUYS BUT NEXT TIME BRO OR U KNOW C U N OCT LOL. CONGRATS ON THE PHOTO SHOT HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD MAN TELL DIRTY I SAID WEST UP I SAW HIM WITH U OUT THERE
> *


Yeah homie I feel u on that u gotta be there for the babies. Hey I will see u in oct  dirty was actin a fool all weekend now he snorin like a mofo trying to recoup lol. We gotta make that 22 hour drive back home today and I aint lookin forward to that!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 08:57 AM~17166408
> *Yeah homie I feel u on that u gotta be there for the babies. Hey I will see u in oct  dirty was actin a fool all weekend now he snorin like a mofo trying to recoup lol. We gotta make that 22 hour drive back home today and I aint lookin forward to that!
> *



YEAH KIDS 1ST CUZ SHIT IF U THINK OF IT ITS FOR THE KIDS ANYWAYS U GET IT?  HAHA TAKE PICS OF THAT FOO SNORING LOL MAN U GUYS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACC LOCO.. OH AND THE RESON ILL LET THE 54 GO IS CUZ IM TIRED OF THIS DAM 3 ON THE TREE LOL BUT I LIKE IT ALOT SO U KNOW HOW I DO? LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 12 2010, 05:40 AM~17166349-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 why u sellin it already. I was hopin u was gonna come to tampa for the supershow so we could kick it. It was a lot of fun down here.
> Sup to all the homies in here. We stayed an extra day they doing a photo shoot on my car for Lowrider Magazine at noon today so I will post pics from the shoot as soon as we get back home.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a couple sneek pictures via phone. Lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Apr 12 2010, 05:48 AM~17166374
> *IS IT A DRIVER N GOOD SHAPE?
> *


Drove it out the paint booth Thursday. new big ass motor pipes out side. Looks like a crate motor. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

' Each day is a gift from God - have you said
Thanks you today?
And don't to forget to do something to encourage someone


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2010, 10:08 AM~17166756
> *I saw a couple sneek pictures via phone. Lol
> Drove it out the paint booth Thursday. new big ass motor pipes out side. Looks like a crate motor.  :0
> *



shot me sum pics? phone or LIL...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 12 2010, 07:29 AM~17166849
> *shot me sum pics? phone or LIL...
> *


Ill talk to them later today. Ones a 63 the other I think a 64 both two doors on 13z uncut. Via phone.


----------



## kold187um

A doggies i need everyone down with STR8Tippin to go to http://www.citylovemusic.com/ and vote for our song I`m From L.A., by L.O.L., if we win the contest they are going to shot a video and you know its going to be a LowRider Video for Real LOWRIDERS so vote everybody. Thanks


----------



## THAT DUDE

:happysad:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2010, 06:20 AM~17158364
> *Shut up. You been here ten years and no one aint seen shit but a gum bumper! A d as far as PM. I had money in hand. A ***** you aint hooked up anything! :uh:
> *


you never called for parts!!!! you bought bras instead!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 12 2010, 12:32 PM~17169438
> *you never called for parts!!!!  you bought bras instead!!!!!
> *


Okay. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy: 


dinner time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## payfred

I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.

God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt. 

My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.

Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre. 
Thank God we are all safe
Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.

Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now. 

And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.

Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.

Fred


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

wow glade you okay homie sucks that happens, thats my worst fear wen pulling a trailer :0 but again glade you okay and where did it happen at? and what it do to the lac


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 03:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred
> *


Glad to hear from you! Thank goodness all you'll okay.


----------



## dequanp1979

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 08:40 AM~17166349
> *:0 why u sellin it already. I was hopin u was gonna come to tampa for the supershow so we could kick it. It was a lot of fun down here.
> Sup to all the homies in here. We stayed an extra day they doing a photo shoot on my car for Lowrider Magazine at noon today so I will post pics from the shoot as soon as we get back home.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 04:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred
> *


  damn fred that sucks bro. I was wondering if I was gonna see u but I did not know what happened til now. It gives me a lot to think about as we are driving all night. Im just glad everybody is safe and nobody got hurt. Keep your head up homie.


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 06:13 PM~17170840
> *gladd ure good dawg...*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

glad you're ok Fred


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 03:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred</span>
> *




[<span style=\'color:blue\'>COLOR=blue]WOW! glad to hear you alright homie. Like U said that material stuff can be replaced, but to breathe another day!....thats a blessing!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 12 2010, 05:40 AM~17166349
> *:0 why u sellin it already. I was hopin u was gonna come to tampa for the supershow so we could kick it. It was a lot of fun down here.
> Sup to all the homies in here. We stayed an extra day they doing a photo shoot on my car for Lowrider Magazine at noon today so I will post pics from the shoot as soon as we get back home.
> *



Congrats on the magazine shot..! This is for the '64?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 03:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred
> *


GLAD EVERYONE IS ALRIGHT


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 05:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred
> *


Fred, I'm happy that you are fine and well! My prayers are with you and the family!


----------



## D-BO

Shout out to the homie, Skim! You are a true inspiration, homie!


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17175920
> *Shout out to the homie, Skim! You are a true inspiration, homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN DBO I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS CHILL WIT TIGER WOODS IN TAMPA.....J/P :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 03:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred
> *


DAMN GLAD YOUR DOIN GOOD THATS THE TRUE BLESSIN MATERIAL CAN BE REPLACED


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iym7PuerE0U&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 12 2010, 05:13 PM~17170840
> *I just wanted to give a very heartfelt "Thank you" to all my USO's and other riders from many other clubs who contacted me to see how I was doing after my accident this weekend heading for the Tampa show.
> 
> God was with us for sure because my trailer did not flip and the damage to my Cadillac is relatively minor. Yeas my truck and trailer are both totaled but thats ok cause nobody was killed or seriously hurt.
> 
> My phone has been ringing like crazy since the wreck and you just dont know how much I needed it! Thank you all for the words of encouragement as it helped me tremendously in this trying time in my life.
> 
> Thank you Wil for all you've done for me
> Thank you my UCE-NC family Gary, Mbuchi, DayDay, and Tre.
> Thank God we are all safe
> Thank you for check up on me Kita, my USO Steve Cates, Wil, Mark, and Chuckie.
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH for the love from homies in other clubs who looked out for me like my homie Carlos from MajesticsNC, the homie Perry from Obsession, my man Brandon from CityKnights, Drake & Ruben from Lowyalty, and more that I cant remember right now.
> 
> And lastly I cant forget the USO wives & girlfriends who rush to our rescue when we need them.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and I thank all of you.
> 
> Fred
> *


good to hear that no one was hurt, sorry to hear about the v's the thou.


----------



## cadillacj

glad to here your all good,any piccs of the lac


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17175920
> *Shout out to the homie, Skim! You are a true inspiration, homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice teeth Skim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup Dirt


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 13 2010, 03:34 PM~17181447
> *waddup Dirt
> *



Wutz happening!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

damn Fred just heard about it, glad your ok, hopefully we will still see you may 1st.


----------



## payfred

> wow glade you okay homie sucks that happens, thats my worst fear wen pulling a trailer :0 but again glade you okay and where did it happen at? and what it do to the lac


Thanks homie and it happened on 95south



> Glad to hear from you! Thank goodness all you'll okay.


Thanks Robert



> damn fred that sucks bro. I was wondering if I was gonna see u but I did not know what happened til now. It gives me a lot to think about as we are driving all night. Im just glad everybody is safe and nobody got hurt. Keep your head up homie.


Good lookin out Skim and glad you made it there and back safe homie. 



> gladd ure good dawg...</span>




Thanks homie I preciate it



> glad you're ok Fred


Thanks homie me and my guys are all blessed that nobody got hurt



> [<span style=\'color:blue\'>COLOR=blue]WOW! glad to hear you alright homie. Like U said that material stuff can be replaced, but to breathe another day!....thats a blessing!


Thx homie. Those first two days I was sweatin the material loss, then I started realizing the true blessing of good health. 



> GLAD EVERYONE IS ALRIGHT


Thanks Plague Imma be callin you about a 90's headlight bezel(passenger side) that I need to replace



> Fred, I'm happy that you are fine and well! My prayers are with you and the family!


Good lookin out D-BO I been needin it fam.



> DAMN GLAD YOUR DOIN GOOD THATS THE TRUE BLESSIN MATERIAL CAN BE REPLACED


Thanks my brotha 



> good to hear that no one was hurt, sorry to hear about the v's the thou.


Thanks homie. 
Hey what is "the v's the thou?"



> glad to here your all good,any piccs of the lac


Thanks homie and yeah I got a couple cell phone pics, but my wife doesnt want me to post them. And after all the love and support she's shown me since the wreck I aint doin nothin against her will.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Apr 13 2010, 07:12 PM~17183973
> *damn Fred just heard about it, glad your ok, hopefully we will still see you may 1st.
> *


Thanks homie and yes Imma do my best to be there and bring the Caddy


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Apr 13 2010, 12:48 AM~17176002-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN DBO I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS CHILL WIT TIGER WOODS IN TAMPA.....J/P :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, i get that shit all the time :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 13 2010, 04:33 PM~17181441
> *nice teeth Skim!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah, thats from the japanese side :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 12 2010, 10:32 PM~17174950
> *Congrats on the magazine shot..! This is for the '64?
> *


yeah


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 13 2010, 09:12 PM~17183982
> *Thanks homie and it happened on 95south
> Thanks Robert
> Good lookin out Skim and glad you made it there and back safe homie.
> Thanks homie I preciate it
> Thanks homie me and my guys are all blessed that nobody got hurt
> Thx homie. Those first two days I was sweatin the material loss, then I started realizing the true blessing of good health.
> Thanks Plague Imma be callin you about a 90's headlight bezel(passenger side) that I need to replace
> Good lookin out D-BO I been needin it fam.
> Thanks my brotha
> Thanks homie.
> Hey what is "the v's the thou?"
> Thanks homie and yeah I got a couple cell phone pics, but my wife doesnt want me to post them. And after all the love and support she's shown me since the wreck I aint doin nothin against her will.
> *


(V's)......your Truck and Caddy. Hommie.


----------



## 187PURE

305 CARB JOB IS GETTIN DONE TODAY! I'M TIRED OF PLAYING WITH THESE GUYS. THESE MUTHAFUCKAS WANNA FART AROUND, PUT THEY THUMB IN THEY ASS, AND AINT LETTIN OUT NO GAS. I'M FINDING COCAINE BAGS IN MY SHIT!!.. I AINT GOT TIME FOR THIS DOGG.. I'D RATHER JUST THROW A CLUMBSY CARB IN MY SHIT TO GET IT RUNNING, AND MAKE IT FUEL INJECTION LATER.. CHUUCH HOMIES 


P.S. GLAD YOU AND YOURS IS OK FRED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2010, 06:40 AM~17188158
> *305 CARB JOB IS GETTIN DONE TODAY!  I'M TIRED OF PLAYING WITH THESE GUYS.  THESE MUTHAFUCKAS WANNA FART AROUND, PUT THEY THUMB IN THEY ASS, AND AINT LETTIN OUT NO GAS.  I'M FINDING COCAINE BAGS IN MY SHIT!!.. I AINT GOT TIME FOR THIS DOGG.. I'D RATHER JUST THROW A CLUMBSY CARB IN MY SHIT TO GET IT RUNNING, AND MAKE IT FUEL INJECTION LATER.. CHUUCH HOMIES
> P.S.  GLAD YOU AND YOURS IS OK FRED
> *


Okay Derrick. What was your skinny ass gona do anyway! Them fools would have one hita quita you feather weight ! :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 14 2010, 12:30 PM~17190067
> *Okay Derrick. What was your skinny ass gona do anyway! Them fools would have one hita quita you  feather weight !  :wow:
> *


WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT DUDE?? I AINT GOT TIME FOR THE DUMB SHIT DOGG.. I'M DOING MY CAR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2010, 12:40 PM~17190164
> *WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT DUDE??  I AINT GOT TIME FOR THE DUMB SHIT DOGG.. I'M DOING MY CAR
> *


Bring your shit across the bridge, we'll take care of you!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 14 2010, 10:40 AM~17190164-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF YOU TALKIN BOUT DUDE??  I AINT GOT TIME FOR THE DUMB SHIT DOGG.. I'M DOING MY CAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 14 2010, 10:43 AM~17190199
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You gona come up here? Cynco.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-D-BO_@Apr 14 2010, 10:49 AM~17190252
> *Bring your shit across the bridge, we'll take care of you!!!
> *


Please help him out! That ***** need some cheese with all the wineing he does!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 14 2010, 12:49 PM~17190252
> *Bring your shit across the bridge, we'll take care of you!!!
> *


WILL DO DAWG.. I'M SICK OFF ALL THESE BUSTERS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 14 2010, 01:06 PM~17190417
> *
> Please help him out! That ***** need some cheese with all the wineing he does!
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHY I KEEP ENTERTAINING THIS DUDE, BUT HERE YA GO.. PHILLY IS NOT A LOWRIDING CITY.. I DO MY OWN INSTALLS DUDE.. AS FAR AS MECHANICS, YEAH EVERY STATE GOT 'EM.. BUT I AINT GONE PAY SOME CLOWN THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS TO DO A MOTOR JOB, WHEN I GOT HOMEBOYS.. IT'S JUST THAT SOMETIMES HOMIES BE ON SOME OTHER SHIT, OR HAVE THEIR OWN AGENDA.. THEREFORE, A ***** HAVE TO TAKE OTHER ROOTS TO GET SHIT DONE. BOTTOM LINE IS, I'M A LOWRIDER.. AND I'MA HIT THE STREETS BY ANY MEANS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:27 AM~17190610
> *I DON'T KNOW WHY I KEEP ENTERTAINING THIS DUDE, BUT HERE YA GO.. PHILLY IS NOT A LOWRIDING CITY.. I DO MY OWN INSTALLS DUDE.. AS FAR AS MECHANICS, YEAH EVERY STATE GOT 'EM.. BUT I AINT GONE PAY SOME CLOWN THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS TO DO A MOTOR JOB, WHEN I GOT HOMEBOYS.. IT'S JUST THAT SOMETIMES HOMIES BE ON SOME OTHER SHIT, OR HAVE THEIR OWN AGENDA.. THEREFORE, A ***** HAVE TO TAKE OTHER ROOTS TO GET SHIT DONE.  BOTTOM LINE IS, I'M A LOWRIDER.. AND I'MA HIT THE STREETS BY ANY MEANS
> *


More cheese sir? :wow: 














No ones knocking your weak game. Its just funny. I'm a country ***** that gets more done then a city slicker. And we rally don't have shit around here! Besides reading your post for the last 8yrs been like watching days of our lives. Let's see. No camera, hood rats kicking you to moms house, about a 4 year install for a moon roof. And my favorite is the key stuck on your caps! Haha. Your a latitlowryder.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2010, 11:17 AM~17190508
> *WILL DO DAWG.. I'M SICK OFF ALL THESE BUSTERS
> *


Brings your car to cynco! Plenty brothas help you out! You got to drive past my crib. And I can tune that motor !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 14 2010, 02:06 PM~17190417
> *Okay.
> You gona come up here? Cynco.
> Please help him out! That ***** need some cheese with all the wineing he does!
> *


I REALLY WANT TO, I JUST GOT TO SEE OF THAT WEEK HOW TO HAVE SOME MONEY AND TO MAKE SURE MY MOMS AND GURL WILL BE STR8


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 14 2010, 04:46 PM~17193801
> *I REALLY WANT TO, I JUST GOT TO SEE OF THAT WEEK HOW TO HAVE SOME MONEY AND TO MAKE SURE MY MOMS AND GURL WILL BE STR8
> *


Just do it! These fools sleep 20 to a room or me casa sue csa ! Hell even 187 can chill and we all ride over ther. :cheesy: no ****!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CF 64 CART IS DONE LOOK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BOWWWW, MAN THAT SHIT CRACCED ME UP LOL


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 15 2010, 06:40 AM~17200036
> *CF 64 CART IS DONE LOOK
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gona be a nice weekend!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good one Fong!!!!!! Now take your orange chicken ass and finish ur car!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17207284
> *Good one Fong!!!!!! Now take your orange chicken ass and finish ur car!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 15 2010, 11:30 PM~17207284
> *Good one Fong!!!!!! Now take your orange chicken ass and finish ur car!!!!!
> *


lol you know you want to laff at that bowwwww :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF.... :420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> TGIF.... :420:
> [/b]


Just another day to me. Ride. Window shop. Cook dinner. Then sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 16 2010, 12:00 PM~17212066
> *Just another day to me. Ride. Window shop. Cook dinner. Then sleep.  :biggrin:
> *



I'm waiting on parts so I wish I could ride out today but I'll still be able to get on the grill. :biggrin: 

hopefully yawl don't get hit with this rain that we are about to get hit with.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> I'm waiting on parts so I wish I could ride out today but I'll still be able to get on the grill.  :biggrin:
> 
> hopefully yawl don't get hit with this rain that we are about to get hit with.
> [/b]


Hum. I got seed to lay in garden and yard. Its been sunny all week. So well see. No plans for weekend anyway. Rain be good. :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 16 2010, 01:48 PM~17212977
> *Hum. I got seed to lay in garden and yard. Its been sunny all week. So well see. No plans for weekend anyway. Rain be good.  :biggrin:
> *



 shoot I'm hopeing for no rain got fam coming in tonight from Maryland,STL,Ark,Minn,and Missip. grilling everything from stakes to rabbiet. gumbo, and all kinds of other dishes. plus got the bar fully stocked up from mad dogg to Moonshine an everything inbetween. 

those thats hungary come getcha plate.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> shoot I'm hopeing for no rain got fam coming in tonight from Maryland,STL,Ark,Minn,and Missip. grilling everything from stakes to rabbiet. gumbo, and all kinds of other dishes. plus got the bar fully stocked up from mad dogg to Moonshine an everything inbetween.
> 
> those thats hungary come getcha plate.
> [/b]


 :biggrin: what time! I can be on road in a few. My RV is self contained. So ill be there in about 11hrs.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 16 2010, 02:40 PM~17213308
> *:biggrin: what time! I can be on road in a few. My RV is self contained. So ill be there in about 11hrs.
> *


we gonna be partying all night. My fam from Maryland(sp) said its a 13 hour for them so everyone should get here around the same time tonight. lol if not then the lights will be on come on.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 16 2010, 10:00 AM~17212066
> *Just another day to me. Ride. Window shop. Cook dinner. Then sleep.  :biggrin:
> *


Haha they drive slow! All I need is another driver. That deisol be in the wind! Swing by pick up 187, kaddiking, and some them other bro on the way up. My RV is on a bus platform so well look like super stars pulling up. Lol. You'll be like who these ******! Lol.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

BLESSING YOU ****** WIT SOME MO' GANGSTA SHIT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4NoZoV08BY 

CUZZIN FROM 87 KITCHEN


----------



## 187PURE

THIS FOOL PUTZ IT DOWN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrKs3N2enc&feature=related YEAH BUMP DIS SHIT IN THE RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 17 2010, 08:32 PM~17222995
> *BLESSING YOU ****** WIT SOME MO' GANGSTA SHIT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4NoZoV08BY
> 
> CUZZIN FROM 87 KITCHEN
> *


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY REMEMBER DIS JAM?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ESh_oyNJEE&feature=related :0 :0 IT WAS ON CALI SWANGIN 1ST VIDEO :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MAN IM STILL TRYIN TO FIND THE SOUNDTRACK ON CALI SWANGIN VOL3, CAVIAR, I BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS, THE BEST TRACKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 17 2010, 08:22 PM~17223470
> *MAN IM STILL TRYIN TO FIND THE SOUNDTRACK ON CALI SWANGIN VOL3, CAVIAR, I BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS, THE BEST TRACKS
> *


***** I BEEN HAD DAT SHIT.. YALL ****** GOTS TO STOP UNDER ESTIMATING THE LOC :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 17 2010, 08:22 PM~17223470
> *MAN IM STILL TRYIN TO FIND THE SOUNDTRACK ON CALI SWANGIN VOL3, CAVIAR, I BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS, THE BEST TRACKS
> *


WHICH TRACKS YOU NEED? HOMIE WAS DOWN WIT T.I. YEARS LATER.. HOPEFULLY HE EATIN.. I KNOW DJ VEGAS WAS TRYING TO PUSH HIS SHIT BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just got in! Show, Cruz, chilling. Nice out still. Pss pss. And soon Ka pow! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: of to church and dinner at parents house.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEPS IVE BEEN BUSY AND DEBATING ON THINGS?


WE HAVE A GOOD DAY.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dont do it cuz :0


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2010, 11:29 PM~17225624
> *
> *


Ay Skim congrats on the photoshoot homie!

Quick question for you though....You just finished building the 64 right? How you get that shit lined up so quick?

I been trying to get my car shot for years man WTF help a brotha out I'm tryin to get like you


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

its called money lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Apr 18 2010, 06:29 AM~17226359-->
> 
> 
> 
> WEST GOOD PEPS IVE BEEN BUSY AND DEBATING ON THINGS?
> WE HAVE A GOOD DAY.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the right thing! What's on your heart and what's right for your kids and future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 18 2010, 09:46 AM~17227337
> *dont do it cuz :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ride!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Apr 18 2010, 10:54 AM~17227808
> *Ay Skim congrats on the photoshoot homie!
> 
> Quick question for you though....You just finished building the 64 right? How you get that shit lined up so quick?
> 
> I been trying to get my car shot for years man WTF help a brotha out I'm tryin to get like you
> *


Man two door caddiz on 13z a dime a dozen. Haha. But ya they be shitting on some you'll NC guys! I've seen you in dropjaw though. Lol.


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 18 2010, 11:26 AM~17227954
> *Do the right thing! What's on your heart and what's right for your kids and future!
> Let's ride!
> Man two door caddiz on 13z a dime a dozen. Haha. But ya they be shitting on some you'll NC guys! I've seen you in dropjaw though. Lol.
> *


MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 18 2010, 12:37 PM~17228351
> *MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> *


 :uh: this bitch *****. Got to hide with a fake name. That's cool bitch! At least I say what I got to say. Don't have to hide.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

looks like you hiding ???


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 18 2010, 11:54 AM~17227808
> *Ay Skim congrats on the photoshoot homie!
> 
> Quick question for you though....You just finished building the 64 right? How you get that shit lined up so quick?
> 
> I been trying to get my car shot for years man WTF help a brotha out I'm tryin to get like you
> *


I didnt even know at first. I was walking around checking out the cars minding my own and when I came back, one of my club members asked me if I was gonna do it? I was like "do what"?" and he said'let them shoot the car for Lowrider magazine' and I was like"who?" and the photographer came up and asked if this was my car and that he wanted to do a feature on it. 
Only problem was he said we had to do it the next day and we were planning to drive home after the show cuz some of us had to be at work. He asked if we would stay one more day and we did, called in sick or whatever and at noon the following day, we met up with him at the location next to the water.
He just finished shooting that orange 63 rag from Miami and my car was next so he said he had the model ready to go and he took all these pics while I was filling out the tech and info sheet, then BAM, the model comes out dressed in some hot shit and started bendin over the car and doin her thing.
the whole shoot took 3 hours cuz u gotta back the car up, lay it down, lock it up, pull forward at this angle, turn the car around, it was fuckin burnin up out there no shade. then he took a group shot of me and the homies holdin the M plaque infront of it and we were done.
He said he took over 250 pics and they select the best ones for the actual feature. that was it and we were headed back to Texas.


----------



## Skim

one thing he did say and it reminded me a little what 187 said a while back, He was like "You know what drew me to this car is that it was so simple and clean, really subtle and you dont see that no more. He said, look at all these candy and graphics and your car stood out" 
I instantly thought that ***** 187PURE musta talked to him lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17233134
> *one thing he did say and it reminded me a little what 187 said a while back, He was like "You know what drew me to this car is that it was so simple and clean, really subtle and you dont see that no more. He said, look at all these candy and graphics and your car stood out"
> I instantly thought that ***** 187PURE musta talked to him lol. :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17233134
> *one thing he did say and it reminded me a little what 187 said a while back, He was like "You know what drew me to this car is that it was so simple and clean, really subtle and you dont see that no more. He said, look at all these candy and graphics and your car stood out"
> I instantly thought that ***** 187PURE musta talked to him lol. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: less is more.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 09:49 PM~17233104
> *I didnt even know at first. I was walking around checking out the cars minding my own and when I came back, one of my club members asked me if I was gonna do it? I was like "do what"?" and he said'let them shoot the car for Lowrider magazine' and I was like"who?" and the photographer came up and asked if this was my car and that he wanted to do a feature on it.
> Only problem was he said we had to do it the next day and we were planning to drive home after the show cuz some of us had to be at work. He asked if we would stay one more day and we did, called in sick or whatever and at noon the following day, we met up with him at the location next to the water.
> He just finished shooting that orange 63 rag from Miami and my car was next so he said he had the model ready to go and he took all these pics while I was filling out the tech and info sheet, then BAM, the model comes out dressed in some hot shit and started bendin over the car and doin her thing.
> the whole shoot took 3 hours cuz u gotta back the car up, lay it down, lock it up, pull forward at this angle, turn the car around, it was fuckin burnin up out there no shade. then he took a group shot of me and the homies holdin the M plaque infront of it and we were done.
> He said he took over 250 pics and they select the best ones for the actual feature. that was it and we were headed back to Texas.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 09:49 PM~17233104
> *I didnt even know at first. I was walking around checking out the cars minding my own and when I came back, one of my club members asked me if I was gonna do it? I was like "do what"?" and he said'let them shoot the car for Lowrider magazine' and I was like"who?" and the photographer came up and asked if this was my car and that he wanted to do a feature on it.
> Only problem was he said we had to do it the next day and we were planning to drive home after the show cuz some of us had to be at work. He asked if we would stay one more day and we did, called in sick or whatever and at noon the following day, we met up with him at the location next to the water.
> He just finished shooting that orange 63 rag from Miami and my car was next so he said he had the model ready to go and he took all these pics while I was filling out the tech and info sheet, then BAM, the model comes out dressed in some hot shit and started bendin over the car and doin her thing.
> the whole shoot took 3 hours cuz u gotta back the car up, lay it down, lock it up, pull forward at this angle, turn the car around, it was fuckin burnin up out there no shade. then he took a group shot of me and the homies holdin the M plaque infront of it and we were done.
> He said he took over 250 pics and they select the best ones for the actual feature. that was it and we were headed back to Texas.
> *


I give you my props homie  

You deservin it pimp

I aint gonna quit Imma keep pushin till I get there :happysad:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 18 2010, 11:26 AM~17227954
> *Do the right thing! What's on your heart and what's right for your kids and future!
> Let's ride!
> Man two door caddiz on 13z a dime a dozen. Haha. But ya they be shitting on some you'll NC guys! I've seen you in dropjaw though. Lol.
> *


Man fuck you punk :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 19 2010, 09:08 PM~17242090
> *Man fuck you punk :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


skim who shot it phil ??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 19 2010, 09:25 PM~17242327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> skim who shot it phil ??
> *


Yeah man, phils cool as fuck. he's gonna email me the proofs and then I can post them after it goes into print.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 19 2010, 09:06 PM~17242065
> *I give you my props homie
> 
> You deservin it pimp
> 
> I aint gonna quit Imma keep pushin till I get there :happysad:
> *


Never give up. Phil shoots for the east coast so he'll be in atlanta at obsession fest


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 19 2010, 08:08 PM~17242090
> *Man fuck you punk :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:

After cynco and slam session. Weekend meet and greets will start up.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 11:51 PM~17233134
> *one thing he did say and it reminded me a little what 187 said a while back, He was like "You know what drew me to this car is that it was so simple and clean, really subtle and you dont see that no more. He said, look at all these candy and graphics and your car stood out"
> I instantly thought that ***** 187PURE musta talked to him lol. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillacj

uffin: :420: uffin:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsGDuZZKysg...player_embedded :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 08:49 PM~17233104
> *I didnt even know at first. I was walking around checking out the cars minding my own and when I came back, one of my club members asked me if I was gonna do it? I was like "do what"?" and he said'let them shoot the car for Lowrider magazine' and I was like"who?" and the photographer came up and asked if this was my car and that he wanted to do a feature on it.
> Only problem was he said we had to do it the next day and we were planning to drive home after the show cuz some of us had to be at work. He asked if we would stay one more day and we did, called in sick or whatever and at noon the following day, we met up with him at the location next to the water.
> He just finished shooting that orange 63 rag from Miami and my car was next so he said he had the model ready to go and he took all these pics while I was filling out the tech and info sheet, then BAM, the model comes out dressed in some hot shit and started bendin over the car and doin her thing.
> the whole shoot took 3 hours cuz u gotta back the car up, lay it down, lock it up, pull forward at this angle, turn the car around, it was fuckin burnin up out there no shade. then he took a group shot of me and the homies holdin the M plaque infront of it and we were done.
> He said he took over 250 pics and they select the best ones for the actual feature. that was it and we were headed back to Texas.
> *


 CONGRATS TO MY BROTHA JJ JIMMIE WALKER FROM YOU LIL BROTHER MICHAEL!!!


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2010, 09:49 PM~17233104
> *I didnt even know at first. I was walking around checking out the cars minding my own and when I came back, one of my club members asked me if I was gonna do it? I was like "do what"?" and he said'let them shoot the car for Lowrider magazine' and I was like"who?" and the photographer came up and asked if this was my car and that he wanted to do a feature on it.
> Only problem was he said we had to do it the next day and we were planning to drive home after the show cuz some of us had to be at work. He asked if we would stay one more day and we did, called in sick or whatever and at noon the following day, we met up with him at the location next to the water.
> He just finished shooting that orange 63 rag from Miami and my car was next so he said he had the model ready to go and he took all these pics while I was filling out the tech and info sheet, then BAM, the model comes out dressed in some hot shit and started bendin over the car and doin her thing.
> the whole shoot took 3 hours cuz u gotta back the car up, lay it down, lock it up, pull forward at this angle, turn the car around, it was fuckin burnin up out there no shade. then he took a group shot of me and the homies holdin the M plaque infront of it and we were done.
> He said he took over 250 pics and they select the best ones for the actual feature. that was it and we were headed back to Texas.
> *


CONGRATS SKIM THATS A GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT,CANT WAIT 2 C IT


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good ryders.


----------



## 187PURE

RIP GURU (GANGSTARR) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh65Nmbrx4A&feature=related :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvtki5Umn50&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Rain.  :biggrin: Free van wash.


----------



## deesta

The homie told me Supa Natural having a picnic at El Derado park this Sunday


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 21 2010, 10:17 AM~17258563
> *The homie told me  Supa Natural having a picnic at El Derado park this Sunday
> *


 :0. Take pictures if you go. Scotty suppose to building somthing grand to bust out!


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 21 2010, 12:14 PM~17259620
> *TTT
> *


 :wow: 
they getting ready for this hot weekend!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

Lp6W4aK1sbs&hl

sup homies! thought u guys would like this!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:0


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Apr 22 2010, 02:20 AM~17267387
> *Lp6W4aK1sbs&hl
> 
> sup homies! thought u guys would like this!
> *


anddd we dooo


----------



## mr.partjones

Whats good Riders.
Keep them pics coming. 














_____________________________

Electric Supercharger


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FREE G


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 22 2010, 06:43 PM~17274989
> *FREE G
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 22 2010, 07:43 PM~17274989
> *FREE G
> *


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2010, 02:24 PM~17270901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the <span style=\'color:blue\'>M is everywhere </span>:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Is it morning Al ready? TGIF. :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2010, 07:34 AM~17278457
> *HELLO EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

Whats good witcha playboy.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Whats good witcha playboy.
> [/b]



SAME OLE SAME PIMPIN TRYIN TO GET ME AN IMPALA? :uh: HAHA HOW U DOING OUT THERE?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Apr 22 2010, 02:20 AM~17267387
> *Lp6W4aK1sbs&hl
> 
> sup homies! thought u guys would like this!
> *


that bitch so fucking badddddd :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 23 2010, 05:48 AM~17278245
> *the <span style=\'color:blue\'>M is everywhere </span>:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S GANGSTER'S OLD CADDY.. YOU CAN SEE HIM SWANGIN IT ON 'SUNDAY DRIVER'


----------



## Skim

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *D-BO*

sup D-BO


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 23 2010, 08:00 AM~17278590
> *SAME OLE SAME PIMPIN TRYIN TO GET ME AN IMPALA? :uh: HAHA HOW U DOING OUT THERE?
> *


just trying to make a few pennies on the dollar.  other then that same ole same. getting ready to order some parts for the 84 coupe time to get out in dees streets


----------



## cripn8ez

> just trying to make a few pennies on the dollar.   other then that same ole same.  getting ready to order some parts for the 84 coupe time to get out in dees streets
> [/b]


I CAN DIG IT HOMIE..


I JUST FINISHED THIS GONNA ROLL 1 THEN DO THE WIRING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

got that knock for your tunck up for grabs!! make offer these are the real ones OG classic!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

wassup Locs


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2010, 11:24 AM~17270901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FREE GANGSTA A REAL RIDA AND ACTIVIST


----------



## cadillacj

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 23 2010, 06:46 AM~17278836
> *that bitch so fucking badddddd :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 23 2010, 03:19 PM~17281864
> *got that knock for your tunck up for grabs!! make offer these are the real ones OG classic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KICK ROCKS WIT DAT BULLSHIT SQUARE :uh:


----------



## dequanp1979

QUOTE(dequanp1979 @ Apr 23 2010, 05:48 AM) 
the M is everywhere 


THAT'S GANGSTER'S OLD CADDY.. YOU CAN SEE HIM SWANGIN IT ON 'SUNDAY DRIVER' 










some cars stand up....







:wow: :wow: 
others stand out


----------



## dequanp1979




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 23 2010, 01:19 PM~17281864
> *got that knock for your tunck up for grabs!! make offer these are the real ones OG classic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sold.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 23 2010, 06:01 PM~17284150
> *KICK ROCKS WIT DAT BULLSHIT SQUARE :uh:
> *


 :wow: ignorance is bliss!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2010, 06:14 AM~17287613
> *
> *


4 miles a walking! Then car show! Now clean up get ready for drag track sunday. 


You coming next weekend? Be crazy again. Cynco Sat. Then sound off at the audio store sunday.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

as much as i would but most likely not


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 24 2010, 03:13 PM~17290043
> *as much as i would but most likely not
> *


Ill call you. And send pictures of the booties! Ladies only! Next week. 

Todays show was like a monster truck show. With tons of add space rolling around! :uh:


----------



## dequanp1979

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 24 2010, 06:45 PM~17290173
> *Ladies only!  *


shit it better be :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2010, 09:54 AM~17294144
> *shit it better be  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Turned out to be a nice day.


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 187PURE

asshole #1:_YO CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE!_ :0 asshole #2:_THAT'S A SIX FOE?.._ asshole #1:_YEAH DUMB ASS!! DID'NT YOU SEE BOYZ N THE HOOD?? _asshole #2:_OH YEAH.. ICE CUBE WAS ROLLIN IN A SIX FOE!_ asshole #1:_DUUU _:biggrin: 

NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH.. A ***** JUST GRABBED DIS.. YEAH.. I'MA FUCKS WIT DIS AND FLEET HIM OUT.. YA HEARD.. OH YEAH..

MOOOOOOOOVVVINNNNG!! :0  



















AND OH YEAH.. A ***** KEEPS HIM A FINE ASS HOE ON HIS HIP









STRAIGHT MOVIN *****


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2010, 04:16 PM~17297317
> *asshole #1:YO CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE! :0  asshole #2:THAT'S A SIX FOE?.. asshole #1:YEAH DUMB ASS!! DID'NT YOU SEE BOYZ N THE HOOD??  asshole #2:OH YEAH.. ICE CUBE WAS ROLLIN IN A SIX FOE!  asshole #1:DUUU :biggrin:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH.. A ***** JUST GRABBED DIS.. YEAH.. I'MA FUCKS WIT DIS AND FLEET HIM OUT.. YA HEARD.. OH YEAH..
> 
> MOOOOOOOOVVVINNNNG!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND OH YEAH.. I ***** KEEPS HIM A FINE ASS HOE ON HIS HIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT MOVIN *****
> 
> *


Nice ride! Don't put that steering wheel in it! And home girl looks like. Wtf and I tacking this picture with this square nugger! :0


----------



## 187PURE

WOOOOOOOO OOO WHEEEEEE!! YEAH.. DEEZ MUTHAFUCKIN NUTZ FOOL  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSXPgX6PMIQ&feature=related


----------



## bigswanga

HAPPY C DAY

OG Big Ratt

:h5:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17297823
> *HAPPY C DAY
> 
> OG Big Ratt
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2010, 07:16 PM~17297317
> *asshole #1:YO CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE! :0  asshole #2:THAT'S A SIX FOE?.. asshole #1:YEAH DUMB ASS!! DID'NT YOU SEE BOYZ N THE HOOD??  asshole #2:OH YEAH.. ICE CUBE WAS ROLLIN IN A SIX FOE!  asshole #1:DUUU :biggrin:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH.. A ***** JUST GRABBED DIS.. YEAH.. I'MA FUCKS WIT DIS AND FLEET HIM OUT.. YA HEARD.. OH YEAH..
> 
> MOOOOOOOOVVVINNNNG!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND OH YEAH.. A ***** KEEPS HIM A FINE ASS HOE ON HIS HIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT MOVIN *****
> 
> *


thats rite do it up homie!!!! sup with tha hoe :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 25 2010, 08:25 PM~17297823
> *HAPPY C DAY
> 
> OG Big Ratt
> 
> :h5:
> *


bppy c day homie, wheres christin :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

BLACK LOWRIDER ON THA WAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

13 with black dish and chrome spokes would be tight


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2010, 06:16 PM~17297317
> *asshole #1:YO CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE! :0  asshole #2:THAT'S A SIX FOE?.. asshole #1:YEAH DUMB ASS!! DID'NT YOU SEE BOYZ N THE HOOD??  asshole #2:OH YEAH.. ICE CUBE WAS ROLLIN IN A SIX FOE!  asshole #1:DUUU :biggrin:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH.. A ***** JUST GRABBED DIS.. YEAH.. I'MA FUCKS WIT DIS AND FLEET HIM OUT.. YA HEARD.. OH YEAH..
> 
> MOOOOOOOOVVVINNNNG!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND OH YEAH.. A ***** KEEPS HIM A FINE ASS HOE ON HIS HIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT MOVIN *****
> 
> *


Nice!!! The Big homie, 187 stay a c-walk ahead of ******!  :biggrin:


----------



## deesta

Supa Natural picnic was crac'n today :0


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 08:23 PM~17299907
> *Supa Natural picnic was crac'n today  :0
> *


I PUT MONEY THAT OLE' BITCH ASS SCOTTY WAS M.I.A!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Apr 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17300311
> *I PUT MONEY THAT OLE' BITCH ASS SCOTTY WAS M.I.A!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Apr 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17300311
> *I PUT MONEY THAT OLE' BITCH ASS SCOTTY WAS M.I.A!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2010, 05:16 PM~17297317
> *asshole #1:YO CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE! :0  asshole #2:THAT'S A SIX FOE?.. asshole #1:YEAH DUMB ASS!! DID'NT YOU SEE BOYZ N THE HOOD??  asshole #2:OH YEAH.. ICE CUBE WAS ROLLIN IN A SIX FOE!  asshole #1:DUUU :biggrin:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH.. A ***** JUST GRABBED DIS.. YEAH.. I'MA FUCKS WIT DIS AND FLEET HIM OUT.. YA HEARD.. OH YEAH..
> 
> MOOOOOOOOVVVINNNNG!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND OH YEAH.. A ***** KEEPS HIM A FINE ASS HOE ON HIS HIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT MOVIN *****
> 
> *


my *****, :biggrin: she fine as hell too


----------



## Skim

cleaned out my shop today :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17299848
> *Nice!!! The Big homie, 187 stay a c-walk ahead of ******!   :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP D-BO LOCO.. YEAH I HAD TO TAKE IT OFF THE LITTLE HOMIE HANDS UP JERSEY (HE AINT NO WHAT TO DO WIT DAT THANG).. OH YEAH, BILL GAVE ME ANOTHER 44 ON THE STRENGTH :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2010, 12:10 AM~17301519
> *my *****, :biggrin:  she fine as hell too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2010, 12:11 AM~17301539
> *cleaned out my shop today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOTTA BE CLEANED OUT IN ORDER TO MAKE ROOM FOR THAT CLEAN ASS '4


----------



## 187PURE

WAIT WAIT WAIT.. HOW BOUT A ***** SITTIN ON 3 CADDIES NOW.. I'M BOUT TO CONSOLIDATE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2010, 02:52 AM~17303085
> *WAIT WAIT WAIT.. HOW BOUT A ***** SITTIN ON 3 CADDIES NOW.. I'M BOUT TO CONSOLIDATE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2010, 06:16 PM~17297317
> *asshole #1:YO CHECK OUT THAT SIX FOE! :0  asshole #2:THAT'S A SIX FOE?.. asshole #1:YEAH DUMB ASS!! DID'NT YOU SEE BOYZ N THE HOOD??  asshole #2:OH YEAH.. ICE CUBE WAS ROLLIN IN A SIX FOE!  asshole #1:DUUU :biggrin:
> 
> NAW ON THE REAL THOUGH.. A ***** JUST GRABBED DIS.. YEAH.. I'MA FUCKS WIT DIS AND FLEET HIM OUT.. YA HEARD.. OH YEAH..
> 
> MOOOOOOOOVVVINNNNG!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND OH YEAH.. A ***** KEEPS HIM A FINE ASS HOE ON HIS HIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT MOVIN *****
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SELLING MY 40INCH MOONROOF FOR 200 RIGHT NOW :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 06:31 AM~17303566
> *SELLING MY 40INCH MOONROOF FOR 200 RIGHT NOW :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: damn you! Now you wana sale it! I just payed bills! Ims have to hussle some change up now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2010, 10:35 AM~17303875
> *:uh: damn you! Now you wana sale it! I just payed bills! Ims have to hussle some change up now.
> *


 well you need to hurrup nikka :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 07:58 AM~17304031
> *well you need to hurrup nikka :biggrin:
> *


Wife won't raise allowance and all my spendable tax money gone. :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well you need to put that thang to her so she will let you get it lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 AM~17304133
> *well you need to put that thang to her so she will let you get it lol
> *


5 kids 10 years. I got to do more then that! Plus a ***** layed up now from tring to be super man at the March for dimes . Ice packs and pillows! I'm to fat for 4 mile hikes!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 09:13 AM~17304133
> *well you need to put that thang to her so she will let you get it lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2010, 09:21 AM~17304187
> *5 kids 10 years. I got to do more then that! Plus a ***** layed up now from tring to be super man at the March for dimes . Ice packs and pillows! I'm to fat for 4 mile hikes!
> *


yeah mayne, you gots to let them ankles recuperate :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol he need a back and ankle brace :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 10:13 AM~17304133
> *well you need to put that thang to her so she will let you get it lol
> *


WHY DO YOU ENTERTAIN THIS JOKER.. HE AINT DOIN NUTHIN.. AND HE TALK ABOUT SCOTTY.. BUT FUCK IT, HE RIDIN, SO FUCK IT.. EVEN THOUGH IT'S A PUNK ASS ROADMASTER


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MAN I AINT TRIPPIN ON NOBODY UP IN HERE MAN LIFE IS TO SHORT FOR THE BS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 26 2010, 08:23 AM~17304205-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah mayne, you gots to let them ankles recuperate :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 26 2010, 08:31 AM~17304287
> *lol he need a back and ankle brace  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knee brace! And my crutches! Damn old injuries kicking in.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 26 2010, 08:41 AM~17304361
> *WHY DO YOU ENTERTAIN THIS JOKER.. HE AINT DOIN NUTHIN.. AND HE TALK ABOUT SCOTTY.. BUT FUCK IT, HE RIDIN, SO FUCK IT.. EVEN THOUGH IT'S A PUNK ASS ROADMASTER
> *


***** please! My shits cleaner then any bucket you ride! Ole square ass house *****! Build a ride then talk! Built not bought!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SELLING MY 64 SS PROJECT http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=492517&hl=


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 25 2010, 08:23 PM~17299907
> *Supa Natural picnic was crac'n today  :0
> *


PICS?????? :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 26 2010, 08:32 AM~17304781
> *PICS??????  :biggrin:
> *


Found some pic on Dedicated Riderz page. I got to admit, Super Natural surprised me. I thought they had fell off, but they were at the picnic DEEP. At lease 30-40 cars :0 The park was so packed, it reminded me of New Years Day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17304533
> ****** please! My shits cleaner then any bucket you ride! Ole square ass house *****! Build a ride then talk! Built not bought!
> *


***** THE ONLY SQUARE IN HERE IS YO' MUTHAFUCKIN FAT ASS! BUILT NOT BOUGHT?? ***** YOU DON'T BUILD! YOU PUT TOGETHER SHIT.. BULLSHIT AT DAT!! FYI I HAVE HISTORY WITH THAT COUPE.. I USED TO LOWRIDE WITH THE ORIGINAL OWNER.. I TOOLED ON THE SHIT AND ERTHANG.. NOW I BROUGHT THE SHIT BACK HOME TO THE HOOD, AND I'M FIN TO DO THE THANG TO IT!! STAY TUNED BITCHES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YALL STOP IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 11:49 AM~17304939
> *YALL STOP IT
> *


YOU KNOW I GOTS TO RUFFLE FUNDI'S FEATHERS FROM TIME TO TIME.. HE'S LIKE THE WEIRDO THAT YOU SLAP IN THE BACK OF THE NECK IN SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 26 2010, 09:00 AM~17304506
> *MAN I AINT TRIPPIN ON NOBODY UP IN HERE MAN LIFE IS TO SHORT FOR THE BS
> *


You cleaning house! Put some little rims on that bubble of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 26 2010, 09:48 AM~17304923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** THE ONLY SQUARE IN HERE IS YO' MUTHAFUCKIN FAT ASS!  BUILT NOT BOUGHT??  ***** YOU DON'T BUILD! YOU PUT TOGETHER SHIT.. BULLSHIT AT DAT!!  FYI I HAVE HISTORY WITH THAT COUPE.. I USED TO LOWRIDE WITH THE ORIGINAL OWNER.. I TOOLED ON THE SHIT AND ERTHANG.. NOW I BROUGHT THE SHIT BACK HOME TO THE HOOD, AND I'M FIN TO DO THE THANG TO IT!!  STAY TUNED BITCHES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This city nugus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 26 2010, 09:49 AM~17304939
> *YALL STOP IT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That ole dog can't hang. Hell tap out like scotty!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17304971
> *YOU KNOW I GOTS TO RUFFLE FUNDI'S FEATHERS FROM TIME TO TIME.. HE'S LIKE THE WEIRDO THAT YOU SLAP IN THE BACK OF THE NECK IN SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


You can't even get your arthritis hands up !


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 11:41 AM~17304849
> *Found some pic on Dedicated Riderz page. I got to admit, Super Natural surprised me. I thought they had fell off, but they were at the picnic DEEP. At lease 30-40 cars :0 The park was so packed, it reminded me of New Years Day
> *


LIKE WALLY DOGG SAID.. IT'S REAL RIDERS OUT THERE THAT DON'T EVEN FUCK WITH LAYITLOW.. THEY OUT THERE RIDIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17305029
> *This city nugus!
> That ole dog can't hang. Hell tap out like scotty!
> You can't even get your arthritis hands up !
> *


****** KNOW HOW I LOOK.. I LOOK GOOD FOR MY AGE AND WILL OUT BOX YOU CHUMP.. THEN I'LL HIT YOU WIT MY BOP GUN.. THE WOMEN THAT COME IN THIS THREAD WILL SAY DAMN THAT *****'S FINE! :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2010, 10:04 AM~17305108
> ******* KNOW HOW I LOOK.. I LOOK GOOD FOR MY AGE AND WILL OUT BOX YOU CHUMP.. THEN I'LL HIT YOU WIT MY BOP GUN.. THE WOMEN THAT COME IN THIS THREAD WILL SAY DAMN THAT *****'S FINE! :0
> *


Drive one them buckets down 85 this weekend! You can meet the whole NC crew.  

And crawling you need to come up 85hwy!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2010, 12:16 PM~17305252
> *Drive one them buckets down 85 this weekend! You can meet the whole NC crew.
> 
> And crawling you need to come up 85hwy!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:51 PM~17304971
> *YOU KNOW I GOTS TO RUFFLE FUNDI'S FEATHERS FROM TIME TO TIME.. HE'S LIKE THE WEIRDO THAT YOU SLAP IN THE BACK OF THE NECK IN SCHOOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 26 2010, 08:32 AM~17304781
> *PICS??????  :biggrin:
> *


Here a pic of a Lac that had a impala dash in it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2010, 12:53 PM~17304988
> *You cleaning house! Put some little rims on that bubble of yours.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY HOMIES CANDY BUBBLE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 12:37 PM~17305456
> *Here a pic of a Lac that had a impala dash in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THINKING OUT THE BOX MAYBE?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 10:37 AM~17305456
> *Here a pic of a Lac that had a impala dash in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE, BEST OF BOTH THATS CRAZY, YOU WOULD FORGET WHAT YOU DRIVING :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i like that shit, :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 08:41 AM~17304849
> *Found some pic on Dedicated Riderz page. I got to admit, Super Natural surprised me. I thought they had fell off, but they were at the picnic DEEP. At lease 30-40 cars :0 The park was so packed, it reminded me of New Years Day
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Apr 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17300311
> *I PUT MONEY THAT OLE' BITCH ASS SCOTTY WAS M.I.A!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no bitch I was at the shop on Saturday!!!


----------



## 187PURE

:roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WEST CRACKIN FOLKS ......... :wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2010, 10:05 AM~17317549
> *no bitch I was at the shop on Saturday!!!
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT GOT TO DO WITH UR OLE' ASS NOT BEING AT THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY.....***** ARE U SERIOUS!!!! UR SO CALLED "CLUB" HAD A PICNIC AND U WASNT THERE...
CUZZ JUST GIVE UP!!! 
GO BUY YOUR SELF A HARLEY..ITS EASIER!!!!
AND LEAVE THIS LOWRIDIN' SHIT TO REAL MUTHAFUCKAS!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Apr 27 2010, 04:14 PM~17321304
> *WHAT THE FUCK DOES THAT GOT TO DO WITH UR OLE' ASS NOT BEING AT THE PICNIC ON SUNDAY.....***** ARE U SERIOUS!!!!    UR SO CALLED "CLUB" HAD A PICNIC AND U WASNT THERE...
> CUZZ JUST GIVE UP!!!
> GO BUY YOUR SELF A HARLEY..ITS EASIER!!!!
> AND LEAVE THIS LOWRIDIN' SHIT TO REAL MUTHAFUCKAS!!!
> *


  at least that ***** could have took a lunch break. Lol.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

mannn :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

NEVER LET THEM EVER FORGET THE GREATEST MAN TO WALK THE EARTH IN SUPPORT OF NOT ALLOWING ANYONE TO STOP YOU FROM DOING WHAT YOU HAVE A LEGAL RIGHT TOO.




BLACK NATIONLISM


OUR HISTORY WAS DESTROYED BY SLAVERY


SOMEONE PUTS A DOG ON YOU



ONE OF THE BEST SPEECHES HE EVER GAVE


THE KKK ARE COWARDS


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YOU BETTER UNDERSTAND THE MESSAGE


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

put the 13s on the Caddy today! YYEEEAAAAAHHHHH! :werd:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Apr 27 2010, 07:02 PM~17323022
> *put the 13s on the Caddy today!  YYEEEAAAAAHHHHH! :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 27 2010, 07:00 PM~17321693
> *NEVER LET THEM EVER FORGET THE GREATEST MAN TO WALK THE EARTH IN SUPPORT OF NOT ALLOWING ANYONE TO STOP YOU FROM DOING WHAT YOU HAVE A LEGAL RIGHT TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK NATIONLISM
> 
> 
> OUR HISTORY WAS DESTROYED BY SLAVERY
> 
> 
> SOMEONE PUTS A DOG ON YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST SPEECHES HE EVER GAVE
> 
> 
> THE KKK ARE COWARDS
> 
> 
> *


REAL SHIT, Dirty!!!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 27 2010, 05:00 PM~17321693
> *NEVER LET THEM EVER FORGET THE GREATEST MAN TO WALK THE EARTH IN SUPPORT OF NOT ALLOWING ANYONE TO STOP YOU FROM DOING WHAT YOU HAVE A LEGAL RIGHT TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK NATIONLISM
> 
> 
> OUR HISTORY WAS DESTROYED BY SLAVERY
> 
> 
> SOMEONE PUTS A DOG ON YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST SPEECHES HE EVER GAVE
> 
> 
> THE KKK ARE COWARDS
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for posting these. it's good to see these videos again...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Apr 27 2010, 11:28 PM~17326814
> *Thanks for posting these. it's good to see these videos again...
> *


take yo black ass to bed nooga!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Apr 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17323022
> *put the 13s on the Caddy today!  YYEEEAAAAAHHHHH! :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight you gettin there bra


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 28 2010, 05:43 AM~17327874
> *looks tight you gettin there bra
> *


Do you ever sleep. Lol. Damn phone stays with you 24/7 ! 
:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NEVER HVE TIME TO SLEEP NO MORE


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD EVERYONE HOWS IT GOING?????????



YO RYDER COMING HOME TODAY IM A HAPPY POPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SUP MAN, IM GLADE HE COMMING TO HOME GREAT FEELING HOLD IT DOWN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 28 2010, 10:10 AM~17328215
> *SUP MAN, IM GLADE HE COMMING TO HOME GREAT FEELING HOLD IT DOWN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO 1 MORE TO GO THEN THEY BOTH B HOME SHIT ITS BEEN 103 DAYS HAHA 103 WATTS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 28 2010, 07:07 AM~17328204
> *WEST GOOD EVERYONE HOWS IT GOING?????????
> YO RYDER COMING HOME TODAY IM A HAPPY POPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Congrats. Was fin to call you. Aint heard nothing from you in a while.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 28 2010, 07:11 AM~17328221
> *FO SHO 1 MORE TO GO THEN THEY BOTH B HOME SHIT ITS BEEN 103 DAYS HAHA 103 WATTS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THERE NOT GRAPE STREET CRIPS SNOW :uh: THERE BABIES CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got a lot of cleaning to do. To show on Saturday!


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2010, 10:16 AM~17328252
> *Congrats. Was fin to call you. Aint heard nothing from you in a while.
> *



MAN JUST BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO GET THE LINCOLN READY FOR CINCO BUT :uh: :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 28 2010, 10:23 AM~17328297
> *THERE NOT GRAPE STREET CRIPS SNOW :uh:  THERE BABIES CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



HAHA I KNOW I JUST HAD A FLASH BACC FOR A MIN LOL :uh: THANX HOMIE BROITS ALL GOOD :biggrin: I C U GUYS OUT THERE MAKING MOVES LOOKIN GOOD BRO DOES TONY MAKE U DRINK ALSO  HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 28 2010, 11:58 AM~17329183
> *:wave:
> *


HELLO BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 28 2010, 09:07 AM~17328204
> *WEST GOOD EVERYONE HOWS IT GOING?????????
> YO RYDER COMING HOME TODAY IM A HAPPY POPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CONGRATS PLAYBOY.


----------



## cripn8ez

> CONGRATS PLAYBOY.
> [/b]



THANX BIG PIMPIN  ANY OF U GUYS COMING TO CINCO SHOW?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 28 2010, 12:42 PM~17331349
> *THANX BIG PIMPIN  ANY OF U GUYS COMING TO CINCO SHOW?
> *


Eastern and north leaving at 8 am ! Hitting the hwy.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 28 2010, 07:11 AM~17328221
> *FO SHO 1 MORE TO GO THEN THEY BOTH B HOME SHIT ITS BEEN 103 DAYS HAHA 103 WATTS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Congrats homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Top of the morning. Time for us East coast kats to get ready.


----------



## 187PURE

FELT PRETTY GOOD ROLLIN IN MY COUPE THIS MORNING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 29 2010, 09:11 AM~17340160
> *FELT PRETTY GOOD ROLLIN IN MY COUPE THIS MORNING
> *


Did you let the curl flow in the wind? You need to gas it up and ride down for the weekend!
:wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 26 2010, 09:37 AM~17305456
> *Here a pic of a Lac that had a impala dash in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 29 2010, 01:03 AM~17337262
> *Congrats homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX LOCO B THERE AUG :biggrin: I B TALKING TO BO DOGG HE CALLS ME MILLION TIMES A DAY LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2010, 06:25 PM~17332939
> *Eastern and north leaving at 8 am ! Hitting the hwy.
> *



IM NOT SURE IF IM BRINGING A CAR OR NOT YET BROKE MAN AND CARS AINT DONE :angry: TWINS COMES 1ST ON THIS ONE CUZZO


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2010, 04:49 AM~17338683
> *Top of the morning. Time for us East coast kats to get ready.
> *


*IF YOU STAY READY YOU AIN'T GOTTA GET READY......... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Apr 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17340971-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT SURE IF IM BRINGING A CAR OR NOT YET BROKE MAN AND CARS AINT DONE :angry: TWINS COMES 1ST ON THIS ONE CUZZO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Apr 29 2010, 11:26 AM~17341426
> *IF YOU STAY READY YOU AIN'T GOTTA GET READY......... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


On the way back from show last week. We got rained on. And I got hurt. So ill be lumping. Pain pilled up. Getting ready. For this coast low show! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Apr 29 2010, 10:30 AM~17340958
> *THANX LOCO B THERE AUG :biggrin: I B TALKING TO BO DOGG HE CALLS ME MILLION TIMES A DAY LOL
> *




Yeah dats the homie :biggrin: U can tell he aint what he used to be since his accident


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2010, 09:20 PM~17298971
> *13 with black dish and chrome spokes would be tight
> *



Thx Homie. I actually was thinking just that.  I just Rhino lined the trunk and BLK out the windows today.  :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Apr 29 2010, 09:22 PM~17345224
> *
> Yeah dats the homie :biggrin:  U can tell he aint what he used to be since his accident
> *



YEAH I PICCED UP ON THAT MAN  SUM THINGS HE DONT EVEN REMEMBER :0 BUT THATS MY LOC IM GONNA SWOOP HIM UP WHEN I GET OUT THERE AND TAKE HIM WITH ME TO THE PHS REUNION IM TRYIN TO MAKE IT THERE FO SHO  I GUESS THATS HOW I WAS WHEN I CAME OUT THE COMA BUT SHIT I STILL FOR GET SHIT AND DONT MEMBER ALOT OF THINGS EATHER :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Apr 29 2010, 09:53 PM~17345558
> *Thx Homie.  I actually was thinking just that.   I just Rhino lined the trunk and BLK out the windows today.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvazqlzNEc0


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL IN SANDIEGO HOPPING
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 30 2010, 12:35 PM~17351004
> *YEAH :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvazqlzNEc0
> *


suave house


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 1 2010, 12:06 AM~17356790
> *suave house
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 30 2010, 12:39 PM~17351038
> *MORE BOUNCE 2 D OUNCE</span>[/u]*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Fin to roll out to two more shows! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2010, 10:02 AM~17364222
> *
> *



MAN I WAITED FOR U AT THE GREY HOUND? NO SHOW I HAD TO LEAVE TO CINCO LOL..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17364271
> *MAN I WAITED FOR U AT THE GREY HOUND? NO SHOW I HAD TO LEAVE TO CINCO LOL..
> *


FOOL WATEVA LOL WELL CATCH UP SOON THO :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 2 2010, 08:22 AM~17364582
> *FOOL WATEVA LOL WELL CATCH UP SOON THO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## payfred




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 2 2010, 08:04 PM~17368644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE PICTURE THERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 2 2010, 08:04 PM~17368644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE BLUE 4 THAT SUPER NATURAL BUILT. IT WAS ON THE COVER OF STREET CUSTOM SEVERAL YRS BACK. I THINK THE OWNERS NAME WAS OBG WEAVE.........THANKS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17368644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@May 3 2010, 12:36 PM~17372780
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THE BLUE 4 THAT SUPER NATURAL BUILT. IT WAS ON THE COVER OF STREET CUSTOM SEVERAL YRS BACK. I THINK THE OWNERS NAME WAS OBG WEAVE.........THANKS
> *


that was a tight 4 i remember that shit. scotty mite know :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2010, 06:30 AM~17384916
> *that was a tight 4 i remember that shit. scotty mite know :0
> *


Na the fool stays in the shop too much.. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit got to pay bills or he workion on something :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Sat morning line up.. Thats a clean 96 in rearof line up!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What what!! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

looks like fundi is going to serve scotty lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2010, 07:15 AM~17385186
> *looks like fundi is going to serve scotty lol
> *


Na even thopugh I am set up to pop up on some juice!!! Ill use it to get up on cold days and when the comps get on my nerves.. :biggrin: Lay and cruz..


----------



## 187PURE

SUP D-BO


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw7U0GmI1Vs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGBrTaAvUQo&feature=related


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2010, 10:15 AM~17385186
> *looks like fundi is going to serve scotty lol
> *


SHIT AT LEAST FUNNY SHOWS UP TO SHOWS HAHA :uh: HE CAME TO CINCO FOR THE GET DOWN UN LIKE OTHERS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 2 2010, 11:04 PM~17368644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ALWAYS GOOD SEEING U HOMIE AND UR/MY HOMIES HAHA MAN U SHOULD HAVE STAYED THE AFTER HOP WAS NICE :biggrin: C YA SOON HOMIE


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 4 2010, 10:20 AM~17385629
> *SUP D-BO
> *


Chillin, fam! How are u doing?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 4 2010, 10:40 AM~17387011
> *Chillin, fam! How are u doing?
> *


Next time ill make more time and hopefully feel better.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2010, 01:37 PM~17387576
> *Next time ill make more time and hopefully feel better.
> *


No doubt, you look like you were in pain! I have to give it up, you showed up and represented!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 4 2010, 09:37 PM~17393979
> *No doubt, you look like you were in pain! I have to give it up, you showed up and represented!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha I like that picture. You even got Travis. Tru famly. Glad I left before the drama. I saw it getting thick in there. Always some losers fucking up a good thing!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 4 2010, 09:15 AM~17385186
> *looks like fundi is going to serve scotty lol
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 5 2010, 12:37 AM~17393979
> *No doubt, you look like you were in pain! I have to give it up, you showed up and represented!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT THE FUCK YOU POPPIN YOUR HOOD 4? AINT NOTHING UNDER THERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 5 2010, 06:44 AM~17397070
> *WAT THE FUCK YOU POPPIN YOUR HOOD 4? AINT NOTHING UNDER THERE LOL :biggrin:
> *


I know! The funny thing it was cleaner then most shit out there under the hood! I'm street ryder so shows and trailors are okay. But cook out and ryding where my heart is! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll quite? Must be some super shit poping off this summer! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 4 2010, 11:40 AM~17387011
> *Chillin, fam! How are u doing?
> *


man was you in the audience on Jerry Springer? I seen you talkin shit about that guest when Jerry handed u the mic. At first I was like is that D-Bo, then they showed you again, I was like yep thats D-bo :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2010, 09:57 AM~17408110
> *man was you in the audience on Jerry Springer? I seen you talkin shit about that guest when Jerry handed u the mic. At first I was like is that D-Bo, then they showed you again, I was like yep thats D-bo  :biggrin:
> *


You know your boy gets around like 2Pac! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2010, 10:57 AM~17408110
> *man was you in the audience on Jerry Springer? I seen you talkin shit about that guest when Jerry handed u the mic. At first I was like is that D-Bo, then they showed you again, I was like yep thats D-bo  :biggrin:
> *


YOUTUBE LINK :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@May 6 2010, 10:33 AM~17408827
> *You know your boy gets around like 2Pac! :biggrin:
> *


yeah man i tripped out when i saw it this morning :roflmao: :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2010, 03:22 PM~17410696
> *yeah man i tripped out when i saw it this morning :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 6 2010, 10:57 AM~17408110
> *man was you in the audience on Jerry Springer? I seen you talkin shit about that guest when Jerry handed u the mic. At first I was like is that D-Bo, then they showed you again, I was like yep thats D-bo  :biggrin:
> *



lol i saw that to he took off his shirt haha


----------



## plague

damn that still comes on links my brothers


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF riders.


----------



## "G-Money"

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: "G-Money", 61bckbmbr

Whats good witcha D.


----------



## cripn8ez

hello blk peps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha stay low


she will b bacc soon time to put it bacc together


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8IdVhQAvl0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2010, 07:11 AM~17385157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What what!! :cheesy:
> *


country garbage


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2010, 01:48 PM~17420473
> *country garbage
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2010, 12:48 PM~17420473
> *country garbage
> *


"A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!"
U'Z A STR8 BITCH


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FIGHTING WORDS LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 7 2010, 08:24 PM~17422798
> *FIGHTING WORDS LOL
> *




*POW BANG BIFF DING POW*


MEMBER WHEN THEY WOULD FIGHT ON BATMAN LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HELL YEA LOL WHO WON THE GAME FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 7 2010, 12:48 PM~17420473-->
> 
> 
> 
> country garbage
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 03:04 PM~17421606
> *:roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two ****** been here for a minute and aint did shit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The most hated_@May 7 2010, 04:21 PM~17422268
> *"A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!"
> U'Z A STR8 BITCH
> *


Truth!



> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 7 2010, 05:24 PM~17422798-->
> 
> 
> 
> FIGHTING WORDS LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill sham wow you!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 7 2010, 05:31 PM~17422848
> *POW BANG BIFF DING POW
> MEMBER WHEN THEY WOULD FIGHT ON BATMAN LOL
> *


God damn! How old are you! That shit was like in the 60z!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 4 2010, 09:15 AM~17386104
> *ALWAYS GOOD SEEING U HOMIE AND UR/MY HOMIES HAHA MAN U SHOULD HAVE STAYED THE AFTER HOP WAS NICE :biggrin: C YA SOON HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: One of these days we gotta make time away from a show or picnic to drink some beers and chop it up forreal homie. You know at the shows you trying to entertain a million people trying to get at you which is cool, but it limits the time to kick it with the homies you know how that shit go.


----------



## slickpanther




----------



## slickpanther

Z7zmKOGEPaE&feature=related


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17423750
> *:thumbsup:  One of these days we gotta make time away from a show or picnic to drink some beers and chop it up forreal homie. You know at the shows you trying to entertain a million people trying to get at you which is cool, but it limits the time to kick it with the homies you know how that shit go.
> *


WHY DON'T YOU TWO FOOLS GET A ROOM OR SOMETHIN :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 8 2010, 12:19 AM~17425262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIGHT ON HOMIE :h5:  

****** ARE SCARED OF REVOLUTION http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpo11TxSdVg


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2010, 01:23 AM~17426337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out tonight. Just got in from a Cruz in. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope those that could spent time with moms, grandmothers, and moma EMS today!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Been hard at work on the 64.Built 350/350 is in, all chromed out. Now it's getting re-polished and all the gaps lined up right. All the exterior chrome is going on next.

Imperial Material.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 7 2010, 10:23 PM~17423750
> *:thumbsup:  One of these days we gotta make time away from a show or picnic to drink some beers and chop it up forreal homie. You know at the shows you trying to entertain a million people trying to get at you which is cool, but it limits the time to kick it with the homies you know how that shit go.
> *



FO SHO ITS A DATE HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 8 2010, 06:22 AM~17426534
> *WHY DON'T YOU TWO FOOLS GET A ROOM OR SOMETHIN :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



AS LONG AS U GET UR G STRING AND WE WILL TAME U FOOLIE-O LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 8 2010, 04:23 AM~17426337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



HAHA WHERE THIS COME FROM I NO CINCO BUT WHAT TOPIC? I THINK I HAD SUM THING N MY TEETH HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 10 2010, 07:50 AM~17440944
> *HAHA WHERE THIS COME FROM I NO CINCO BUT WHAT TOPIC? I THINK I HAD SUM THING N MY TEETH HAHA
> *


i was there fool lol nah but it was in the individual topic i had to post it here :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 10 2010, 09:46 AM~17441362
> *i was there fool lol nah but it was in the individual topic i had to post it here :biggrin:
> *



haha i know now i went lookin after i said that :biggrin: lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Remember
"EACH DAY IS A GIFT FROM GOD----HAVE YOU SAID THANK YOU "TODAY


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

BIG FISH IN DA HOUSE;;AT KOOL AIDS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 11 2010, 08:59 AM~17453101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You'll aint playing! Those 14z.? Shit looks good!


----------



## 187PURE

GETTIN THERE :0


----------



## 187PURE

I STRIPPED MY FLEETWOOD DOWN TO THE BONE.. I GOT ALL THE PEICES SITTIN ON ICE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2010, 03:16 PM~17454935
> *GETTIN THERE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2010, 02:13 PM~17456262
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: where you at with yours?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 11 2010, 07:14 PM~17457562
> *:biggrin: where you at with yours?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 11 2010, 04:33 PM~17457746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 11 2010, 10:59 AM~17453101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mannnn. I'm diggin dat 78/79 slaint back caddy.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2010, 02:16 PM~17454935
> *GETTIN THERE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooh snap.... :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> oooh snap.... :wow:
> [/b]


ONLY TOOK ME 4 HOURS AND 2 BEERS :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17465559
> *ONLY TOOK ME 4 HOURS AND 2 BEERS  :biggrin:
> *


lol just 2 beers.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> lol just 2 beers.... :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S GON BE FUN LINING UP ALL THE FLEETWOOD SHIT. I'MA GET ME A 100/BOX OF SELF-TAPPER SCREWS ON DECK :x:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2010, 01:33 PM~17467133
> *IT'S GON BE FUN LINING UP ALL THE FLEETWOOD SHIT.  I'MA GET ME A 100/BOX OF SELF-TAPPER SCREWS ON DECK  :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 12 2010, 01:51 PM~17467281
> *:biggrin:
> *


don't worry.. East coast will hand you that arse one day!! soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

'G' BEAT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1E87v_l4vg


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 13 2010, 04:43 AM~17475054
> *'G' BEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2010, 01:16 PM~17454935
> *GETTIN THERE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

yum yum!!! :cheesy: here you go 187!! this how you take a picture!!!


----------



## 187PURE

I REP THAT WEST :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

WASHED IT UP GETTIN READY FOR A CRUZ NITE BAT JUICED AND WC N THAT DASH TIME TO ROLL THE WEST WAY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2010, 10:26 AM~17498303
> *WASHED IT UP GETTIN READY FOR A CRUZ NITE BAT JUICED AND WC N THAT DASH TIME TO ROLL THE WEST WAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it is hot out!!!! :happysad:


----------



## payfred

Sup Brothas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 16 2010, 05:42 PM~17508074
> *Sup Brothas
> *


Might do a Cruz in chill this weekend. Park and eat. Ill let you'll know by thurs.


----------



## pitbull166

Wuz good my brothas, been awhile


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17513847
> *Wuz good my brothas, been awhile
> *


AY MAN.. WHAT'S GOOD WIT ME IS THE COUPE/BROUGHAM I'M PUTTING TOGETHER.. I ALWAYS WANTED A COUPE FROM DAY ONE.. WELL I HAD A '63 COUPE 20 YEARS AGO, BUT I ALWAYS WANTED AN 80 SUMTHIN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2010, 08:55 AM~17514139
> *AY MAN.. WHAT'S GOOD WIT ME IS THE COUPE/BROUGHAM I'M PUTTING TOGETHER.. I ALWAYS WANTED A COUPE FROM DAY ONE.. WELL I HAD A '63 COUPE 20 YEARS AGO, BUT I ALWAYS WANTED AN 80 SUMTHIN
> *


----------



## pitbull166

That's whats up loco, my first rider was a 82 coupe


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 17 2010, 12:55 PM~17515363
> *That's whats up loco, my first rider was a 82 coupe
> *


OH OK.. MAN IT'S BEEN 20 YEARS AND I'VE ONLY HAD 3 RIDERS.. ALL OF 'EM CADDIES


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0YcHLs9nA


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2010, 08:55 AM~17514139
> *AY MAN.. WHAT'S GOOD WIT ME IS THE COUPE/BROUGHAM I'M PUTTING TOGETHER.. I ALWAYS WANTED A COUPE FROM DAY ONE.. WELL I HAD A '63 COUPE 20 YEARS AGO, BUT I ALWAYS WANTED AN 80 SUMTHIN
> *


*THIS IS KIND OF HOW UR TRUCK SHOULD LOOK WITH A PISTON AND A ADEX TO THE FRONT WITH 8 OR 9 ACROSS THE BACK..... ITS NOT MY TRUNK BUT CLOSE TO IT.  *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17517389
> *THIS IS KIND OF HOW UR TRUCK SHOULD LOOK WITH A PISTON AND A ADEX TO THE FRONT WITH 8 OR 9 ACROSS THE BACK..... ITS NOT MY TRUNK BUT CLOSE TO IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH SUM'EM LIKE DAT.. I GOT 4 ON EACH CORNER, BUT THAT SHITS GON CHANGE.. YEAH, 9 TO THE ASS-END HOMEBOY


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2010, 02:17 PM~17517439
> *YEAH SUM'EM LIKE DAT.. I GOT 4 ON EACH CORNER, BUT THAT SHITS GON CHANGE.. YEAH, 9 TO THE ASS-END HOMEBOY
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 17 2010, 02:14 PM~17517389
> *THIS IS KIND OF HOW UR TRUCK SHOULD LOOK WITH A PISTON AND A ADEX TO THE FRONT WITH 8 OR 9 ACROSS THE BACK..... ITS NOT MY TRUNK BUT CLOSE TO IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17516505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

ANOTHER ALL-TIME FAVORITE BY RALFI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgUdVW1VyQ4&feature=related :happysad:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17516505
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0YcHLs9nA
> *




Lowridin oldie...3 in da morning...faded on the blocc


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 15 2010, 10:26 AM~17498303
> *WASHED IT UP GETTIN READY FOR A CRUZ NITE BAT JUICED AND WC N THAT DASH TIME TO ROLL THE WEST WAY</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/uiu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/uu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/uyui.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/uyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *






<span style=\'color:blue\'>Damn Cripn! the Stinkin Lincoln is lookin niiiicccceeee!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

:werd:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@May 18 2010, 12:50 AM~17522754
> *Damn Cripn! the Stinkin Lincoln is lookin niiiicccceeee!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANX LOCO IM STILL TRYIN  HAHA HOWS THE PC?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Boats-n-Hos

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 11 2010, 12:16 PM~17454935
> *GETTIN THERE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

O.F.T.B WITH BOUNTY HUNTER FLIP


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 18 2010, 12:55 PM~17528937
> *O.F.T.B WITH BOUNTY HUNTER FLIP
> *


*LOL U WENT WAYYYY BACK I REMEMBER WHEN THAT WAS MADE...  *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 18 2010, 02:58 PM~17528970
> *LOL U WENT WAYYYY BACK I REMEMBER WHEN THAT WAS MADE...
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN BONE WAS PROMOTING THESE DUDES


----------



## 187PURE

NUTHER ONE, THROW BACC http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy6ZGqS6IQI


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Boats-n-Hos_@May 18 2010, 11:25 AM~17527980
> *
> *







:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 17 2010, 12:49 PM~17516505-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0YcHLs9nA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 02:26 PM~17517535
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 06:18 PM~17519858
> *ANOTHER ALL-TIME FAVORITE BY RALFI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgUdVW1VyQ4&feature=related  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:32 PM~17522553
> *Lowridin oldie...3 in da morning...faded on the blocc
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@May 18 2010, 12:58 PM~17528970
> *LOL U WENT WAYYYY BACK I REMEMBER WHEN THAT WAS MADE...
> *








:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

this topic needs!!!







:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Take note!!! there is no one kind of ride like the BS some folks make it!!!!  one love!!! Wake the fuck up!!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 18 2010, 10:08 AM~17527140
> *THANX LOCO IM STILL TRYIN  HAHA HOWS THE PC?
> *




It's all good out here homie....just tryin to get some of these foolios out here to ride wit me this summer...

Stay up homie....take care of those bay-bay's... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gona start up weekend Cruz and chills. And picture will be took! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

What it dew Riders.


----------



## pitbull166

Whats craccin brathas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ANOTHER DAY OF RAIN!!!! :wow:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 19 2010, 09:27 AM~17538481
> *ANOTHER DAY OF RAIN!!!! :wow:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> :yessad:
> [/b]


let it rain. My garden needs it.. Plus the weather might be rained out , letting us have a banging weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 19 2010, 09:27 AM~17538481
> *ANOTHER DAY OF RAIN!!!! :wow:
> *


Not in Milwaukee


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 19 2010, 09:39 AM~17538573
> *Not in Milwaukee
> *


YO YOU EVER HEARD OF THESE RAPPERS FROM YOUR TOWN?:

BREEZE PLAYER

FAT4EVER


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2010, 10:41 AM~17539157
> *YO YOU EVER HEARD OF THESE RAPPERS FROM YOUR TOWN?:
> 
> BREEZE PLAYER
> 
> FAT4 :EVER
> *


Nope, I dont claim Milwaukee as my town, not hating. I'm just not a native


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 19 2010, 10:43 AM~17539172
> *Nope, I dont claim Milwaukee as my town, not hating. I'm just not a native
> *


HEARD DAT.. I'LL ALWAYS CLAIM PHILLY, EVEN THOUGH MY GUMBO ROOTS GO BACK WEST


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2010, 10:53 AM~17539243
> *HEARD DAT.. I'LL ALWAYS CLAIM PHILLY, EVEN THOUGH MY GUMBO ROOTS GO BACK WEST
> *


I hear you  . My club is here and IL, and thats what I claim out this way


----------



## Skim




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 19 2010, 10:57 AM~17539272
> *I hear you  .  My club is here and IL, and thats what I claim out this way
> *


I THOUGHT YOU CLAIM NBC :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 19 2010, 08:43 AM~17539172
> *Nope, I dont claim Milwaukee as my town, not hating. I'm just not a native
> *


Bay veiw!! them ****** is ruff!! i was there in 87-91..  78th street . down from domer.. they cought his ass right when i moved down here.. eating black kids and shit.


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 18 2010, 06:19 PM~17530552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Take note!!! there is no one kind of ride like the BS some folks make it!!!!  one love!!! Wake the fuck up!!!!!
> *




SO TRU


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

Come hang out with 562 Kustoms,Street Life Records,Homies Hydraulics,
JJ Ransom Customs,Zenith Wire wheels and Street Life Customs..
May 23,2010...
FREE FOOD ...FREE DRINKS....AND FUN FOR THE KIDS

Music provided by DJ FAT KID

For any additional info (562) 843-0628


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2010, 01:58 PM~17540803
> *I THOUGHT YOU CLAIM 166 NBCC :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I am, no need to claim  and I fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 19 2010, 02:41 PM~17541175
> *Thats what I am, no need to claim   and I fixed it for you :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YA 'G'.. GOTTA PUT THAT COMPTON IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2010, 02:46 PM~17541230
> *I HEAR YA 'G'.. GOTTA PUT THAT COMPTON IN THE MIDDLE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 18 2010, 03:19 PM~17530552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Take note!!! there is no one kind of ride like the BS some folks make it!!!!  one love!!! Wake the fuck up!!!!!
> *


ALL I SEEN WAS JUNK AND CHIPPIN GOIN ON :uh: I OUTTA SLAP YOU ACROSS THE TIDDIES FOR MAKIN ME WASTE 6 MINUTES OF MY LIFE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@May 19 2010, 10:06 PM~17547464
> *ALL I SEEN WAS JUNK AND CHIPPIN GOIN ON  :uh: I OUTTA SLAP YOU ACROSS THE TIDDIES FOR MAKIN ME WASTE 6 MINUTES OF MY LIFE
> *


Your opinion is noted. Well not really becouse I don't care! Post your ride if your shit is all that and a grape soda. :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@May 20 2010, 12:06 AM~17547464
> *ALL I SEEN WAS JUNK AND CHIPPIN GOIN ON  :uh: I OUTTA SLAP YOU ACROSS THE TIDDIES FOR MAKIN ME WASTE 6 MINUTES OF MY LIFE
> *


DAYUUUUMN :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

HAD A NICE LITTLE TRUNK FIRE THIS MORNING;; 2 BATTERIES EXPLODED, 3 SOLENOIDS BURNT, AND FRIED THE MOTOR.. WOULD'VE TOOK PICS, BUT I FIXED MY SHIT TOO DAMN FAST.. YOU KNOW HOW US G's DO IT;; THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzFseUaa9aA...next=1&index=25


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2010, 10:28 AM~17550137
> *HAD A NICE LITTLE TRUNK FIRE THIS MORNING;; 2 BATTERIES EXPLODED, 3 SOLENOIDS BURNT, AND FRIED THE MOTOR.. WOULD'VE TOOK PICS, BUT I FIXED MY SHIT TOO DAMN FAST.. YOU KNOW HOW US G's DO IT;; THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER
> *


Damn what was you doing?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@May 20 2010, 11:05 AM~17550521
> *Damn what was you doing?
> *


HOPPING.. BITCHES AT THE DAY CARE ALL SCREAMING AND HOLLARING.. I WAS JUST LAUGHING.. WAS BANGIN SOME SUGA FREE AT THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 20 2010, 08:16 AM~17550026-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAYUUUUMN :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:28 AM~17550137
> *HAD A NICE LITTLE TRUNK FIRE THIS MORNING;; 2 BATTERIES EXPLODED, 3 SOLENOIDS BURNT, AND FRIED THE MOTOR.. WOULD'VE TOOK PICS, BUT I FIXED MY SHIT TOO DAMN FAST.. YOU KNOW HOW US G's DO IT;; THROW IT IN THE GUTTER AND GO AND BY ANOTHER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** please!! your old ass aint did shitz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 08:42 AM~17550278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learn how to post vids!!! 1980z kid!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:05 AM~17550521
> *Damn what was you doing?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wont doing anything .. but bumping his gums to some hood rats,,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@May 20 2010, 09:18 AM~17550648
> *HOPPING.. BITCHES AT THE DAY CARE ALL SCREAMING AND HOLLARING.. I WAS JUST LAUGHING.. WAS BANGIN SOME SUGA FREE AT THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 20 2010, 07:13 PM~17554952
> *:wow:
> ***** please!! your old ass aint did shitz!!!
> learn how to post vids!!! 1980z kid!!
> 
> He wont doing anything .. but bumping his gums to some hood rats,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542666


----------



## DIPN714

any hopping going down??? is da ELCO welcome


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Quite Saturday. Over on this coast we got storms and floods! :uh:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2010, 05:47 PM~17564198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=542666
> *


----------



## mostlyimpalas

coming to a city, town, highway, dirt road, i am a rider
bringing Compton to Oklahoma


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 23 2010, 04:06 AM~17575592
> *coming to a city, town, highway, dirt road, i am a rider
> bringing Compton to Oklahoma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
I wish some folks would set up stop on this coast! Looks good but ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 23 2010, 10:32 AM~17576142
> *
> I wish some folks would set up stop on this coast! Looks good but ?
> *


WHY DON'T YOU BE THE 1ST PORKY


----------



## 187PURE

AY, DO 'SUPER NATURAL' STILL GOT THAT CADDY LIMO WITH THE SKID PLATES?


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2010, 07:08 AM~17584923
> *AY, DO 'SUPER NATURAL' STILL GOT THAT CADDY LIMO WITH THE SKID PLATES?
> *


What what what what :0


----------



## pitbull166

Whats good Brothas


----------



## 187PURE

FELT PRETTY GOOD ROLLIN THE COUPE THIS MORNING, BANGIN SOME RICH THE FACTOR.. MUTHAFUCKAS IN PHILLY COULD'NT UNDERSTAND IT :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 25 2010, 06:41 AM~17596747
> *FELT PRETTY GOOD ROLLIN THE COUPE THIS MORNING, BANGIN SOME RICH THE FACTOR.. MUTHAFUCKAS IN PHILLY COULD'NT UNDERSTAND IT :0
> *


We still have yet another day of rain.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 25 2010, 08:46 AM~17596769
> *We still have yet another day of rain.
> *


SUNNY SKIES IN PHILLY :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2010, 07:08 AM~17584923
> *AY, DO 'SUPER NATURAL' STILL GOT THAT CADDY LIMO WITH THE SKID PLATES?
> *


no


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 25 2010, 10:54 AM~17598735
> *SUNNY SKIES IN PHILLY :cheesy:
> *


Calling for rain till Sat. Maybe DC on down might get to ride out sunday. At least well have plenty of car wash water. And the lakes will be nice and topped off for memorial day fishing and boating! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see sun light this morning! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WERE THE HELL IS CRENCHAW AT?? GOLDSGYM?? LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2010, 07:14 AM~17608126
> *WERE THE HELL IS CRENCHAW AT??  GOLDSGYM?? LOL
> *


FUCK THAT POOT BUTT!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2010, 05:14 AM~17608126
> *WERE THE HELL IS CRENCHAW AT??  GOLDSGYM?? LOL
> *


Angel says he working. I text him the other day. I guess his wii fi stealing days might be up too. :cheesy: 

What ever happen to that ***** tru dog after that owning! And that charger dude that got owned too!


----------



## "G-Money"

Wad Up Riders...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HE MITE BE WRITING ANOTHER BOOK LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2010, 01:12 PM~17611688
> *HE MITE BE WRITING ANOTHER BOOK LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 23 2010, 09:32 AM~17576142
> *
> I wish some folks would set up stop on this coast! Looks good but ?
> *


where ya at, i ship ready to go


----------



## chevylayd

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:33 PM~16417539
> *I'M NOT EXPLOITING GANG ACTIVITY HERE. IT WAS A TITE RIDER BY A BLACK LOWRIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@May 27 2010, 12:00 PM~17622450
> *where ya at, i ship ready to go
> *


NC coast line. And that's the only options we have. Order.


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F riders 

have a good one.


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT'Z GOOD BLACK FOLKS :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:ugh:


----------



## cripn8ez

:wave: :sprint:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 28 2010, 08:45 AM~17631813-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@May 28 2010, 09:13 AM~17632034
> *:wave:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 29 2010, 01:32 PM~17642057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 











:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Sun and hot out!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Let's not forget our bros in uniform today! Plenty of them.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shout out to my pops a real nam vet RIP


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 31 2010, 10:21 AM~17652403
> *shout out to my pops a real nam vet RIP
> *



i x2 that one loco  


? about that pic of scotty r them the same pants he wear nowdays? haha look like nite nite cloths lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THANKS BIG HOMIE BUT YEA THOSE THE SAME 1S, I THINK SCOTTY PASSED THEM DOWN TO ANGEL SO HE COULD BREAK THEM IN TO AT THE GYM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 31 2010, 07:30 AM~17652439
> *i x2 that one loco
> ? about that pic of scotty r them the same pants he wear nowdays? haha look like nite nite cloths lol
> *


Haha. Them NFL pants gona make a come back. Ill order you some.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 31 2010, 07:57 AM~17652596
> *THANKS BIG HOMIE BUT YEA THOSE THE SAME 1S, I THINK SCOTTY PASSED THEM DOWN TO ANGEL SO HE COULD BREAK THEM IN TO AT THE GYM
> *


Haha don't hate ill get you some falcon ones! And a tight fish net shirt to wear too. ***** be looking like a old ass NWA vidoe! Express your self! Haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

REPRESENTED IN DALLAS SUNDAY, WON BEST TRADITIONAL :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 03:12 AM~17661580
> *REPRESENTED IN DALLAS SUNDAY, WON BEST TRADITIONAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 01:12 AM~17661580
> *REPRESENTED IN DALLAS SUNDAY, WON BEST TRADITIONAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 27 2010, 11:27 PM~17629006
> *NC coast line. And that's the only options we have. Order.
> *


 i do mobile visits, any excuse to ride im dippin, 
includes training and phone consultations


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 31 2010, 08:25 AM~17652192
> *Let's not forget our bros in uniform today! Plenty of them.
> *


MY WAR VETS ARE MY DEAD HOMIES FROM THE HOOD


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIoa_cVJlA8


----------



## KABEL




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY

:biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 03:12 AM~17661580
> *REPRESENTED IN DALLAS SUNDAY, WON BEST TRADITIONAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## H8R PROOF

ANY BROTHERS ON HERE GOT ANY OL-SKOOL PICS OF ANY BUICK SKYLARKS...69s...THANKS HOMIES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 31 2010, 09:37 AM~17653284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


told you from the beginning about being stupid in here... do I have to post your yam titty pics


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 1 2010, 01:12 AM~17661580
> *REPRESENTED IN DALLAS SUNDAY, WON BEST TRADITIONAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JOB SKIM!!!!


----------



## bigbody93

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF+Jun 2 2010, 01:59 PM~17676389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANY BROTHERS ON HERE GOT ANY OL-SKOOL PICS OF ANY BUICK SKYLARKS...69s...THANKS HOMIES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit up renal. He's a buick brotha.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2010, 05:00 PM~17678041
> *told you from the beginning about being stupid in here...  do I have to post your yam titty pics
> *


Shut it! You aint built nothing! Go drive your pathfinder to a game!


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF....


----------



## DKM ATX

:wave: to my brothers around the nation :biggrin: TGIF


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

:nicoderm: partytime :rimshot:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats up fellas, who's been doin' the most?

Did AntEaZy debut his ride yet?


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

whats crackin brothaz


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 4 2010, 08:36 AM~17694499
> *:wave: to my brothers around the nation :biggrin: TGIF
> *


YOU BLACK?????????? :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2010, 07:30 PM~17699146
> *Whats up fellas, who's been doin' the most?
> 
> Did AntEaZy debut his ride yet?
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 2 2010, 06:01 PM~17678047
> *NICE JOB SKIM!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

http://dryinkentertainment.com/ :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187 hows the coupe going?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 7 2010, 12:12 PM~17716483
> *187 hows the coupe going?
> *


My trans went on me last Tuesday. I ran out and bought a whole nother coupe on Saturday. I dropped it out and dropped it in on Sunday. I'm rolling right now on Monday


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DAMN YOU BOUGHT ANOTHER COUPE :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 7 2010, 12:51 PM~17716848
> *DAMN YOU BOUGHT ANOTHER COUPE :wow:
> *


YEAH, AINT NO TITLE THOUGH.. I GRABBED IT OFF A OLD MAN FOR DIRT CHEAP ($200).. IT DON'T LOOK TOO BAD EITHER. I SOLD IT TO MY HOMIE FOR $150.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 7 2010, 12:21 PM~17716587
> *My trans went on me last Tuesday. I ran out and bought a whole nother coupe on Saturday. I dropped it out and dropped it in on Sunday.  I'm rolling right now on Monday
> *


Dats whats up. make moves quick.


----------



## 187PURE

> Dats whats up. make moves quick.
> [/b]


YEZIR.. GOT TO. MY HOMIE SHIT BEEN DOWN SINCE LAST 4TH OF JULY.. HE FINALLY JUMPED BACK ON HIS SHIT. I CAN'T LET MY SHIT BE DOWN MORE THAN A WEEK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: 


If your gona do it do it right!! thats 100amp too..


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 7 2010, 03:45 PM~17718424
> *YEZIR.. GOT TO.  MY HOMIE SHIT BEEN DOWN SINCE LAST 4TH OF JULY..  HE FINALLY JUMPED BACK ON HIS SHIT.  I CAN'T LET MY SHIT BE DOWN MORE THAN A WEEK*


I heard dat.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 7 2010, 11:56 AM~17716899
> *YEAH, AINT NO TITLE THOUGH.. I GRABBED IT OFF A OLD MAN FOR DIRT CHEAP ($200).. IT DON'T LOOK TOO BAD EITHER. I SOLD IT TO MY HOMIE FOR $150.
> *


hell yeah thats how to do it, keep it movin


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2010, 10:07 AM~17736357
> *hell yeah thats how to do it, keep it movin
> *


YES INDEED SKIMMY SKIM.. I JUST PUT ON THE 90 BACK BUMPER.. BOUT TO FULLY FLEET HIM OUT ON FRIDAY :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Skim

why it been so dead in here lately :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

It's been dead brutha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jun 9 2010, 10:05 PM~17744729-->
> 
> 
> 
> why it been so dead in here lately :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South East been nothing but storms last 3 weeks. We been stuck indoors.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 10 2010, 12:48 AM~17746182
> *It's been dead brutha
> *


Yup.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 10 2010, 12:05 AM~17744729
> *why it been so dead in here lately :uh:
> *


THE WHITE MAN'S BEEN TRYING TO KEEP OUR TOPIC DOWN :angry: 

FUCK IT, HAD TO BLAME SOMEBODY :tongue:


----------



## 187PURE

LET ME LIVIN THIS TOPIC UP






:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2010, 07:03 AM~17747262
> *LET ME LIVIN THIS TOPIC UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 This old ***** learned a new trick finally!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 11:27 AM~17748390
> *:0 This old ***** learned a new trick finally!!
> *


been knew how to do it my man. just lazy at times


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 10 2010, 10:35 AM~17748971
> *been knew how to do it my man. just lazy at times
> *


Well learn the image uplouder! Let's see some pictures of your rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 06:51 PM~17752710
> *Well learn the image uplouder! Let's see some pictures of your rides.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 10 2010, 07:51 PM~17752710
> *Well learn the image uplouder! Let's see some pictures of your rides.  :biggrin:
> *


adding chrome undies today.. would snap flics, but you guys seen them on the 4 door


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 11 2010, 04:17 AM~17757452
> *adding chrome undies today.. would snap flics, but you guys seen them on the 4 door
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF...RIDERS...got batts on charge hit da streets this evening.


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MRJ-AIR_@Jun 11 2010, 08:56 AM~17758799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To NC?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

NEVER LET THEM EVER FORGET THE GREATEST MAN TO WALK THE EARTH IN SUPPORT OF NOT ALLOWING ANYONE TO STOP YOU FROM DOING WHAT YOU HAVE A LEGAL RIGHT TOO.




BLACK NATIONLISM


OUR HISTORY WAS DESTROYED BY SLAVERY


SOMEONE PUTS A DOG ON YOU



ONE OF THE BEST SPEECHES HE EVER GAVE


THE KKK ARE COWARDS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ol' Ron Perlman's twin try'n to put y'all up on the knowledge!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Jun 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17763830-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER LET THEM EVER FORGET THE GREATEST MAN TO WALK THE EARTH IN SUPPORT OF NOT ALLOWING ANYONE TO STOP YOU FROM DOING WHAT YOU HAVE A LEGAL RIGHT TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK NATIONLISM
> 
> 
> OUR HISTORY WAS DESTROYED BY SLAVERY
> 
> 
> SOMEONE PUTS A DOG ON YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF THE BEST SPEECHES HE EVER GAVE
> 
> 
> THE KKK ARE COWARDS
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 11 2010, 08:01 PM~17764105
> *Ol' Ron Perlman's twin try'n to put y'all up on the knowledge!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

look like he got you fundi even tho he chippin and needs arms extended lol :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

FOR SALE













































[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## "G-Money"

> FOR SALE


[/quote]


Is it a 93/94 fleet?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 27 2010, 12:08 AM~16425743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

Wut kinda topic is this
Broke ****** aint buildin shit just a bunch of jive talkin


Where da white topic at
Dem crackas are some might nice folks


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 14 2010, 08:44 AM~17780480
> *look like he got you fundi even tho he chippin and needs arms extended lol :biggrin:
> *


LAYS AINT GOT SHIT ON THAT FOOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jun 16 2010, 10:17 AM~17802831
> *Wut kinda topic is this
> Broke ****** aint buildin shit just a bunch of jive talkin
> Where da white topic at
> Dem crackas are some might nice folks
> *


Whatever fundi :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

Is it a 93/94 fleet?
[/quote]


93 COME GET IT?


----------



## Stickz




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup fellas


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

187PURE in the hilltop!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 16 2010, 11:04 AM~17804203
> *Whatever fundi :uh:
> *


that aint me! If I got something to say I would say it. But I don't.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2010, 04:18 PM~17805963
> *187PURE in the hilltop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HILLTOP HUSTLAS FELL OFF A LOOOOOOONG TIME AGO;; STEADY B IS DOING LIFE, COOL C IS DOING DEATH, AND EST "THE ACKNICKULOUS ONE" AINT DOING NUTHIN


----------



## 187PURE

*YOUNG ***** FROM CPT * 
enC6Ra-bCA0&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 01:21 PM~17816532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD JUST SENT ME A TEXT MESSAGE. HE IS CALLING SATAN TO COME FUCK YOU IN THE ASS.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 03:21 PM~17816532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** GOT THE NERVE TO TRY TO CLOWN ABOUT A STEERING WHEEL.. ***** YOU GOT THAT BULLSHITTIN ASS CHAIN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2010, 09:04 PM~17820176
> ****** GOT THE NERVE TO TRY TO CLOWN ABOUT A STEERING WHEEL.. ***** YOU GOT THAT BULLSHITTIN ASS CHAIN
> *


It was free. And better then the stock on. How you gona hate on the chrome. That shit is hot!



Litertly. If I forget to put cover on when its out garage. It becomes a finger toaster! :cheesy: 


Besides. Post your shit up! Every one got mouth! None you'll ****** man enough to post curent rides up! Like 4 kats keep pictures in this thread. The rest you ****** just lay it low ryders of the keyboard!!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 17 2010, 09:04 PM~17820176
> ****** GOT THE NERVE TO TRY TO CLOWN ABOUT A STEERING WHEEL.. ***** YOU GOT THAT BULLSHITTIN ASS CHAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn snow. You got about a gallon of oil on that driveway! Home owners association just love you and all your cars. :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 09:45 PM~17827851
> *Damn snow. You got about a gallon of oil on that driveway! Home owners association just love you and all your cars.  :wow:
> *



hydro fluid and no home shit here loc i dont play that tell me what to do with MY HOUSE u dig fucc then new n-hoods


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 18 2010, 07:26 PM~17828175
> *hydro fluid and no home shit here loc i dont play that tell me what to do with MY HOUSE u dig fucc then new n-hoods
> *


Lol. You need to sale some them assets and build a garage. Or move out to the country. And build a shop. :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 18 2010, 05:40 PM~17827434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 19 2010, 02:32 AM~17829984
> *
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 18 2010, 10:45 PM~17828291
> *Lol. You need to sale some them assets and build a garage. Or move out to the country. And build a shop.  :biggrin:
> *



I AM MY HOUSE IS GOING UP FOR SALE 1ST OF THE YR WE GETTIN A BIGGER 1 SHIT I HAVE 4 KIDS N THE HOUSE NOW SO WE NEED 5 ROOMS AND IM GETTIN A GARAGE FOR SURE  TIME THATS ALL TIME :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 19 2010, 04:42 AM~17830692
> *I AM MY HOUSE IS GOING UP FOR SALE 1ST OF THE YR WE GETTIN A BIGGER 1 SHIT I HAVE 4 KIDS N THE HOUSE NOW SO WE NEED 5 ROOMS AND IM GETTIN A GARAGE FOR SURE  TIME THATS ALL TIME :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 03:21 PM~17816532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



there’s powerful niggerdry at work here!


----------



## DKM ATX

HAPPY JUNETEENTH

Juneteenth is the oldest known celebration commemorating the ending of slavery in the United States. Dating back to 1865, it was on June 19th that the Union soldiers, led by Major General Gordon Granger, landed at Galveston, Texas with news that the war had ended and that the enslaved were now free. Note that this was two and a half years after President Lincoln’s Emancipation Proclamation - which had become official January 1, 1863. The Emancipation Proclamation had little impact on the Texans due to the minimal number of Union troops to enforce the new Executive Order. However, with the surrender of General Lee in April of 1865, and the arrival of General Granger’s regiment, the forces were finally strong enough to influence and overcome the resistance.


----------



## payfred




----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 19 2010, 08:15 PM~17834482
> *HAPPY JUNETEENTH
> 
> Juneteenth is the oldest known celebration commemorating the ending of slavery in the United States.  Dating back to 1865, it was on June 19th that the Union soldiers, led by Major General Gordon Granger, landed at Galveston, Texas with news that the war had ended and that the enslaved were now free. Note that this was two and a half years after President Lincoln’s Emancipation Proclamation - which had become official January 1, 1863. The Emancipation Proclamation had little impact on the Texans due to the minimal number of Union troops to enforce the new Executive Order. However, with the surrender of General Lee in April of 1865, and the arrival of General Granger’s regiment, the forces were finally strong enough to influence and overcome the resistance.
> *


See back in slavery, the white man had a problem ****** couldn't appreciate shit!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus+Jun 19 2010, 08:46 AM~17831432-->
> 
> 
> 
> there’s powerful niggerdry at work here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man shut the fuck up and post your bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 19 2010, 06:15 PM~17834482
> *HAPPY JUNETEENTH
> 
> Juneteenth is the oldest known celebration commemorating the ending of slavery in the United States.  Dating back to 1865, it was on June 19th that the Union soldiers, led by Major General Gordon Granger, landed at Galveston, Texas with news that the war had ended and that the enslaved were now free. Note that this was two and a half years after President Lincoln’s Emancipation Proclamation - which had become official January 1, 1863. The Emancipation Proclamation had little impact on the Texans due to the minimal number of Union troops to enforce the new Executive Order. However, with the surrender of General Lee in April of 1865, and the arrival of General Granger’s regiment, the forces were finally strong enough to influence and overcome the resistance.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 07:21 PM~17834811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn where you been?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Uncle Ruckus_@Jun 19 2010, 07:50 PM~17835038
> *See back in slavery, the white man had a problem ****** couldn't appreciate shit!
> *


Damn! Shut the fuck up! Rally! Before you get stomped!


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17834482
> *HAPPY JUNETEENTH
> 
> Juneteenth is the oldest known celebration commemorating the ending of slavery in the United States.  Dating back to 1865, it was on June 19th that the Union soldiers, led by Major General Gordon Granger, landed at Galveston, Texas with news that the war had ended and that the enslaved were now free. Note that this was two and a half years after President Lincoln’s Emancipation Proclamation - which had become official January 1, 1863. The Emancipation Proclamation had little impact on the Texans due to the minimal number of Union troops to enforce the new Executive Order. However, with the surrender of General Lee in April of 1865, and the arrival of General Granger’s regiment, the forces were finally strong enough to influence and overcome the resistance.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: alotta ppl didn kno this untill CHARLES PEW told us about it on FM98WJLB(DETROIT) about two years ago...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy fathers day! Go enjoy a ride with them crumb snatchers! :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 20 2010, 09:28 AM~17837273
> *Happy fathers day! Go enjoy a ride with them crumb snatchers! :biggrin:
> *













u going?


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 20 2010, 06:03 PM~17840472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u going?
> *


Ill go when they have the cook out.. its like a 4hr drive for me.. the center and coastal guys normally go to the cook out..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 20 2010, 06:22 PM~17840613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck still looks good! :biggrin:
I aint been over to FTW in a minute..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 20 2010, 07:36 PM~17840692
> *truck still looks good! :biggrin:
> I aint been over to FTW in a minute..
> *


me either its been years!


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 20 2010, 07:12 PM~17841023
> *me either its been years!
> *


after they stole all our galleries and the hacker sent out trojens . I stopped going!!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 20 2010, 03:10 AM~17836910
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: alotta ppl didn kno this untill CHARLES PEW told us about it on FM98WJLB(DETROIT)  about two years ago...
> *


WOW!!  Now you know


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its already hot out! Supposed to be a heat wave this week! You'll that work out side take heed! Water plenty of it.


----------



## MRJ-AIR




----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcS1nBZjlVY&feature=related


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 02:37 PM~17846010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crip that's you?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 21 2010, 03:49 PM~17846106
> *crip that's you?
> *



YES SUR I TOLD FOO'S I WAS WORKIN ON GETTIN A SS ALL THE TRADING PAID OFF NOW I HAVE 2 NICE HOPPERS N A CLASSIC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17846131
> *YES SUR I TOLD FOO'S I WAS WORKIN ON GETTIN A SS ALL THE TRADING PAID OFF NOW I HAVE 2 NICE HOPPERS N A CLASSIC
> *


SO LEMME GET THIS RIGHT.. YOU GOT THE BABY LINC, THE BOMB, AND NOW THE FOE.. SO THE 2 JUMPERS ARE THE LINC AND THE FOE? WHATEVER HAPPENED TO CRIPN8EZ?


----------



## cripn8ez

I HAVE CRIPN, LINCOLN, BIG BODY, AND NOW THE 64


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 02:58 PM~17846184
> *I HAVE CRIPN, LINCOLN, BIG BODY, AND NOW THE 64
> *


Oh ok.. Bomb is gone. Did'nt have it long.. Wow!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17846010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST MORE FLICKS


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 20 2010, 09:22 PM~17840613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMN I LIKE THE TRUCK


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17846010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

I'M SITTIN UP HERE TRYING TO MAKE MYSELF A FLEETWOOD. WENT AND GRABBED SOME SELF-TAPPER SCREWS SO I CAN PUT CLIPS ON FOR THE CHROME TRIM.. YALL KNOW REGULAR COUPES AND HAVE THAT GOOD SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Jun 21 2010, 03:08 PM~17846245
> *DAMN I LIKE THE TRUCK
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 21 2010, 04:07 PM~17846233
> *Oh ok.. Bomb is gone.  Did'nt have it long.. Wow!
> *



SOLD THE 54 LONG TIME AGO DIDNT LIKE IT THAT MUCH


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 21 2010, 04:07 PM~17846234
> *POST MORE FLICKS
> *



LOOK ON THE WESTSIDE C.C CHARLOTTE TOPIC AND SHOW SUM LUV


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 03:10 PM~17846261
> *SOLD THE 54 LONG TIME AGO DIDNT LIKE IT THAT MUCH
> *


I KNEW YOU WOULD.. THAT SHIT WAS A PASSING PHASE :yessad:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 21 2010, 04:09 PM~17846248
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX BRO


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 21 2010, 04:12 PM~17846273
> *I KNEW YOU WOULD.. THAT SHIT WAS A PASSING PHASE  :yessad:
> *


HAHA NAW IT WAS A GOOD DEAL AND I KNEW I COULD SLANG IT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17846184
> *I HAVE CRIPN, LINCOLN, BIG BODY, AND NOW THE 64
> *


dont 4get the dually? :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 21 2010, 06:28 PM~17847372
> *dont 4get the dually? :cheesy:
> *



naw loco i sold tht to get the 64


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 03:58 PM~17847618
> *naw loco i sold tht to get the 64
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Sell everything and just concentrate on the '64. Better to have one show car than 5 street beaters.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2010, 07:28 PM~17849623
> *Sell everything and just concentrate on the '64. Better to have one show car than 5 street beaters.
> *


 :uh: fuck shows!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2010, 09:28 PM~17849623
> *Sell everything and just concentrate on the '64. Better to have one show car than 5 street beaters.
> *


NAW, KEEP ONE OF 'EM FOR A HOPPER.. AND LET THE FOE BE A SHOW PEICE


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I GOT A INCH AND-A-HALF EXTENSION.. MY WHEELS ARE BOW LEGGED LIKE RED FOXX :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17846131
> *YES SUR I TOLD FOO'S I WAS WORKIN ON GETTIN A SS ALL THE TRADING PAID OFF NOW I HAVE 2 NICE HOPPERS N A CLASSIC
> *



 dats da business.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:45 AM~17853806
> *MAN I GOT A INCH AND-A-HALF EXTENSION.. MY WHEELS ARE BOW LEGGED LIKE RED FOXX :0
> *


Dont talk about it! show us a picture. This not going to be another I cant find camera for like a year post *****!!!  :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:16 PM~17854901
> *Dont talk about it! show us a picture. This not going to be another I cant find camera for like a year post *****!!!   :wow:
> *


MAN GET OFF MY NUTZ!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 10:27 AM~17855022
> *MAN GET OFF MY NUTZ!
> *


Why? You supposed to be a og! I'm tring to learn But all you do is :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 02:20 PM~17855945
> *Why? You supposed to be a og! I'm tring to learn But all  you do is  :cheesy:
> *


***** YOU GOTS TO PAY TUITION IF YOU WANT ME TO SKOOL YOU


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:45 AM~17853806
> *MAN I GOT A INCH AND-A-HALF EXTENSION.. MY WHEELS ARE BOW LEGGED LIKE RED FOXX :0
> *


shut up basehead!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 17 2010, 01:21 PM~17816532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


straight garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 21 2010, 07:28 PM~17849623
> *Sell everything and just concentrate on the '64. Better to have one show car than 5 street beaters.
> *


shutup stubby!!!


----------



## all the stars

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 22 2010, 12:20 PM~17855945
> *Why? You supposed to be a og! I'm tring to learn But all  you do is  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YALL BOTH SOME DUMBASS MAYATES.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Jun 22 2010, 05:19 PM~17857534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YALL BOTH SOME DUMBASS MAYATES.
> *


MAN YOU GOT AN ACOUNT HERE ON LAYITLOW JUST TO ACT LIKE A HOE.. LEMME SEE YOU POST SOMETHING TRAMP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 22 2010, 02:52 PM~17856201
> *shut up basehead!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO SQUARE, I'M A SHERMHEAD.. DON'T GET IT TWISTED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 22 2010, 01:12 PM~17856357
> *straight garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Nigha you been her many moons and still aint did shit but ride your uncles fame! You lower then a African booty scratcher! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

Another hot weekend in CHICAGO 10 DEAD 60 WOUNDED :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I HEARD BOUT THAT MESS, YOU ALREADY KNOW DURING THE SUMMER ITS HOTTER UP THERE IN THE CHI TOWN STREETS!!!!! THEY GOT IT BAD UP THERE THEY NEED TO DO SUMTHIN BOUT IT BUT THEY AINY WITCH IT FUCKED UP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17856369
> *shutup stubby!!!
> *


 Whats new in suburbia Grady???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17846010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my nicca doin it!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 03:17 AM~17863390
> *my nicca doin it!
> *



TRYIN TO B LIKE U HOMIE LOC  ITS A START U KNOW


----------



## shoeone32

big motha fuckn SHOE1 LA STYLISTICS ........ 2DR CAPRICE ..... ICE CREAM PAINT JOB DONT EVEN COME CLOSE...THIS MOTHAFUCK WILL MAKE YOU A DIABETIC..................CANDY DRIPN OF DA CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC ALREADY........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 23 2010, 10:37 AM~17865235
> *big motha fuckn SHOE1  LA STYLISTICS ........   2DR CAPRICE ..... ICE CREAM PAINT JOB DONT EVEN COME CLOSE...THIS MOTHAFUCK WILL MAKE YOU A DIABETIC..................CANDY DRIPN OF DA CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC ALREADY........
> *


pics shoe, u know the drill :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 23 2010, 04:09 AM~17863743
> *TRYIN TO B LIKE U HOMIE LOC  ITS A START U KNOW
> *


shit man that SS looks hella good. You hustlin forward not backwards homie thats whats up.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 23 2010, 12:37 PM~17865235
> *big motha fuckn SHOE1  LA STYLISTICS ........  2DR CAPRICE ..... ICE CREAM PAINT JOB DONT EVEN COME CLOSE...THIS MOTHAFUCK WILL MAKE YOU A DIABETIC..................CANDY DRIPN OF DA CHEVY CAPRICE CLASSIC ALREADY........
> *


wat it dew :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 12:58 PM~17865398
> *shit man that SS looks hella good. You hustlin forward not backwards homie thats whats up.
> *



thanx bro means alot u know i get alot of hate being the DON lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

64 west up?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 23 2010, 05:45 PM~17867800
> *64 west up?
> *


WAT IT DEW BIG HOMES, TRYIN TO STAY COOL BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17867811
> *WAT IT DEW BIG HOMES, TRYIN TO STAY COOL BROTHA :biggrin:
> *



LOL I FEEL YA THERE ITS HAT AS FISH GRESSE AND HATERZ R OUT N FORCE LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA AGAIN FUCK HATAZ IT AINT NOTHIN BUT MATAVATION FOR US!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2010, 05:51 PM~17867863
> *YEA AGAIN FUCK HATAZ IT AINT NOTHIN BUT MATAVATION FOR US!!
> *



I CAN DIG IT LOCO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jun 23 2010, 02:51 PM~17867863-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA AGAIN FUCK HATAZ IT AINT NOTHIN BUT MATAVATION FOR US!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jun 23 2010, 03:13 PM~17868082
> *I CAN DIG IT LOCO
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2010, 04:45 PM~17867795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IT MUST BE A DROUGHT AT THE POTATO FACTORY, CAUSE DEEZ ****** GOT ALL THE CHIPS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 23 2010, 03:45 PM~17867795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


2:47 "naw ***** naw ***** naw :uh: "

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

wow</span>


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 24 2010, 12:01 AM~17872065
> *
> wow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 11:56 PM~17872031
> *2:47 "naw ***** naw ***** naw :uh: "
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2010, 10:18 PM~17870986
> *DAMN IT MUST BE A DROUGHT AT THE POTATO FACTORY, CAUSE DEEZ ****** GOT ALL THE CHIPS
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lets get some pictures up of you real lowriders.. :wow:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 24 2010, 06:15 PM~17879179
> *Lets get some pictures up of you real lowriders.. :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 23 2010, 09:56 PM~17872031
> *2:47 "naw ***** naw ***** naw :uh: "
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 24 2010, 07:15 PM~17879179
> *Lets get some pictures up of you real lowriders.. :wow:
> *


with our lowriders or us in general :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17880802
> *with our lowriders or us in general :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't you have prospects to do that. :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

Blah blah blah aint damn thing worth readin 


I have to find me a good topic with pictures of some white women


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jun 25 2010, 07:41 AM~17884065
> *Blah blah blah aint damn thing worth readin
> I have to find me a good topic with pictures of some white women
> *


 good for you. Now do us a favor. and go lynch yourself!!!


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17880802
> *with our lowriders or us in general :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YOU REALLY USE SOAP ON YOUR RIDER?* :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 25 2010, 10:25 AM~17884309
> *good for you. Now do us a favor. and go lynch yourself!!!
> *



Now let me tell you somethin boy, I've done all the readin my tiny lil ***** brain can handle and I know that your baboon ass is a disgrace to all people of any color


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

Can someone please help me I want to post my picture like some of you so all the pretty ladies can see my beautiful self


----------



## shoeone32

wow iz right NAW ***** RIGHT ON.................NO JUNK CARS.INC AKA STYLISTICS *****...............................


----------



## music4thaday

http://www.youtube.com/user/adstahr#p/a/u/1/rJkG4s6poOY


----------



## plague

REAL RIDA HERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 25 2010, 12:59 PM~17886548
> *REAL RIDA HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


****** and lowriders in UT still trip me out!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## shoeone32

FUCK YOU MEAN BY THAT


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17846010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BIG SNOW MAANN IN DA HOUSE!! :biggrin: AINT NUTTIN LIKE A IMPALA!! :biggrin:  

HEY IS THAT A MURAL ON THE TRUNK...???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 25 2010, 08:09 PM~17889365
> *BIG SNOW MAANN IN DA HOUSE!!  :biggrin: AINT NUTTIN LIKE A IMPALA!! :biggrin:
> 
> HEY IS THAT A MURAL ON THE TRUNK...???
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by shoeone32_@Jun 25 2010, 03:07 PM~17887554
> *FUCK YOU MEAN BY THAT
> *


I opened my Photobucket looking for the semen forehead pic. for nothing..


----------



## Skim

"Time is a funny thing. Time is a very peculiar item. You see when you're young, you're a kid, you got time, you got nothing but time. Throw away a couple of years here, a couple of years there... and it doesn't matter. You know. The older you get you say, "Jesus, how much time do I got? I got thirty-five summers left." Think about it. Thirty-five summers."Have you done what you came here to do yet? " Food for thought....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 25 2010, 11:09 PM~17889365
> *BIG SNOW MAANN IN DA HOUSE!!  :biggrin: AINT NUTTIN LIKE A IMPALA!! :biggrin:
> 
> HEY IS THAT A MURAL ON THE TRUNK...???
> *



haha thanx big dirt yeah man im gettin there slow process tho. yeah its an old type stlye mural with the car by the beachshit lol.. hows the PC?  b there real soon


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 25 2010, 01:58 PM~17887032
> ******* and lowriders in UT still trip me out!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


LAST TIME I CHECKED BLACK PEOPLE ARE EVERYWHERE IN THE U.S.


----------



## GREENJAW

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 26 2010, 05:50 AM~17891697
> *LAST TIME I CHECKED BLACK PEOPLE ARE EVERYWHERE IN THE U.S.
> *



well said cuzzz

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: wat a ******


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## jack the cunt




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague+Jun 26 2010, 05:50 AM~17891697-->
> 
> 
> 
> LAST TIME I CHECKED BLACK PEOPLE ARE EVERYWHERE IN THE U.S.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say there wasn't! But few in certain spots! I grew up in sagunsw Michigan. 7 that's it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GREENJAW_@Jun 26 2010, 05:54 AM~17891704
> *well said cuzzz
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: wat a ******
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 26 2010, 08:31 PM~17895587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Hot!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CR PICNIC LOVE TO SEE THE 65-68S SWANGIN :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 27 2010, 10:03 AM~17898187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR PICNIC LOVE TO SEE THE 65-68S SWANGIN :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


Na nigha Naw. :cheesy:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jun 25 2010, 03:58 PM~17887032
> ******* and lowriders in UT still trip me out!! LOL :biggrin:
> *



You are a prime example of what is wrong with black people :uh:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 26 2010, 07:31 PM~17895587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOWWEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 26 2010, 05:12 AM~17891652
> *"Time is a funny thing. Time is a very peculiar item. You see when you're young, you're a kid, you got time, you got nothing but time. Throw away a couple of years here, a couple of years there... and it doesn't matter. You know. The older you get you say, "Jesus, how much time do I got? I got thirty-five summers left." Think about it. Thirty-five summers."Have you done what you came here to do yet? " Food for thought....
> *



Maaann...when U think about it, those thirty-five summers gonna go quicc then sooner or later we up out this b**ch!....and the cold thing about it is give it 40 yrs after that aint nobody gonna know U even existed expect your offspring! :wow:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 26 2010, 08:31 PM~17895587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Egghead! :biggrin: 


How ya'll picnic turn out?......Pissed I missed it!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 27 2010, 08:08 PM~17901245
> *Maaann...when U think about it, those thirty-five summers gonna go quicc then sooner or later we up out this b**ch!....and the cold thing about it is give it 40 yrs after that aint nobody gonna know U even existed expect your offspring! :wow:
> *


yeah no shit. hopefully after im gone my cars stay in good hands.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 27 2010, 07:13 PM~17901290
> *Egghead! :biggrin:
> How ya'll picnic turn out?......Pissed I missed it!
> *


We had a pretty good turnout. Heres a few pics










































































































Cadillac Cowboy from Ultimate Riderz came through on his horse. :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 27 2010, 09:08 PM~17901245
> *Maaann...when U think about it, those thirty-five summers gonna go quicc then sooner or later we up out this b**ch!....and the cold thing about it is give it 40 yrs after that aint nobody gonna know U even existed expect your offspring! :wow:
> *


YUP :yessad: IT'S BEEN 20YRS AND THIS IS ONLY MY 3RD RIDER.. TIME SLIPPED RIGHT BY ME SO QUIK, I'M JUST NOW STARTIN TO CHROME SHIT OUT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 28 2010, 01:34 AM~17903935
> *yeah no shit. hopefully after im gone my cars stay in good hands.
> *


HOPEFULLY SO. I DONE SEEN TIME AND TIME AGAIN, BEFORE THE HOMIE CASKET GET TO DROP, THEY FIGHTIN OVER WHO GON' GET THE KEYS TO THE RIDER. SOMETIMES THOUGH, THE FAMILY MAY NEED THE MONEY, SO THEY SELL IT. THEN SOMETIMES, THE ***** NEPHEW OR CUZZIN MAY GET IT AND FUCK IT UP. THAT'S WHY WE GOTTA KEEP EDUCATING THESE YUNGSTAS ON THIS RIDER THANG, SO THEY WON'T EXPLOIT THE GAME


----------



## jack the cunt

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 28 2010, 07:42 AM~17905482
> *We had a pretty good turnout. Heres a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac Cowboy from Ultimate Riderz came through on his horse. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

that 7 is hot :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BYRDIE

a DC boy named byrdie is here and new to this low low way of life. looking for the lifestyle to welcome me with open arms.


----------



## Skim




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17912532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17912532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 OH MYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17912712
> *a DC boy named byrdie is here and new to this low low way of life. looking for the lifestyle to welcome me with open arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME TO LOWRIDING AND THIS TOPIC BIG DADDY


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 28 2010, 08:42 AM~17905482
> *We had a pretty good turnout. Heres a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cadillac Cowboy from Ultimate Riderz came through on his horse. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICTURES YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE RIDES IN YOUR CLUB, IS THAT BLUE BUICK A WILDCAT ANYONE KNOW, I KNOW A GUY THAT IS BUILDING ONE BUT HE IS WORRIED BOUT WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE, THAT ONE IS NICE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17912712
> *a DC boy named byrdie is here and new to this low low way of life. looking for the lifestyle to welcome me with open arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME HOMIE!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jun 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17912712
> *a DC boy named byrdie is here and new to this low low way of life. looking for the lifestyle to welcome me with open arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hit up street dreams topic or va lows.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 29 2010, 07:48 AM~17915791
> *NICE PICTURES YOU GUYS GOT SOME NICE RIDES IN YOUR CLUB, IS THAT BLUE BUICK A WILDCAT ANYONE KNOW, I KNOW A GUY THAT IS BUILDING ONE BUT HE IS WORRIED BOUT WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE, THAT ONE IS NICE
> *


The Buick pictured is a '66 LeSabre. The Wildcat has different moldings on the front fenders and rear. They're a beautiful car. It'll look good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17918918
> *The Buick pictured is a '66 LeSabre. The Wildcat has different moldings on the front fenders and rear. They're a beautiful car. It'll look good.
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17918918
> *The Buick pictured is a '66 LeSabre. The Wildcat has different moldings on the front fenders and rear. They're a beautiful car. It'll look good.
> *


thanks big daddy


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jun 29 2010, 03:03 AM~17910441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 7 is hot :wow:  :wow:
> *


prettist pic ive seen this year!!!

i cant wait to finish my rag7 !


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jun 28 2010, 06:03 PM~17910441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jun 30 2010, 12:20 AM~17923173
> *prettist pic ive seen this year!!!
> 
> i cant wait to finish my rag7 !
> *



x2 other than all those silky smooth white women in that other topic


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17912532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


now thats a line up! god damn! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NEED MORE PRAYERS HOMIES, THE HOMIE SNOWS SON RYDER WENT BACK TO HOSPIAL THIS MORNING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2010, 09:56 AM~17926289
> *NEED MORE PRAYERS HOMIES, THE HOMIE SNOWS SON RYDER WENT BACK TO HOSPIAL THIS MORNING
> *


Damn. Gona have to call that cracker see what's up.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

waddup folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2010, 11:19 AM~17926980
> *waddup folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


updates on your Famly fool!! Your prayer request is still out there..


----------



## 187PURE

*ALL THE TIME*




*YEAH, ALL THE TIME *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 30 2010, 12:56 PM~17926289
> *NEED MORE PRAYERS HOMIES, THE HOMIE SNOWS SON RYDER WENT BACK TO HOSPIAL THIS MORNING
> *



THANX BRUTHA ITS ALL GOOD NOW AND THANX TO THE ONES THAT TEXTED ME OR MADE A PRAYER AND COMMENTS AND THE ONES THAT DIDNT FUCC U FROM THE BOTTOMOF MY HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

gud to hear, u always know i got you back! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 1 2010, 06:54 AM~17933733
> *THANX BRUTHA ITS ALL GOOD NOW AND THANX TO THE ONES THAT TEXTED ME OR MADE A PRAYER AND COMMENTS AND THE ONES THAT DIDNT FUCC U FROM THE BOTTOMOF MY HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## deesta




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 1 2010, 04:54 AM~17933733
> *THANX BRUTHA ITS ALL GOOD NOW AND THANX TO THE ONES THAT TEXTED ME OR MADE A PRAYER AND COMMENTS AND THE ONES THAT DIDNT FUCC U FROM THE BOTTOMOF MY HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone




----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 1 2010, 10:08 AM~17935475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whuttup Ty


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2010, 11:19 AM~17926980
> *waddup folks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





Maintaining cuzzin!


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 1 2010, 01:32 PM~17937667
> *Whuttup Ty
> *


What's going on, Dirt?!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 1 2010, 03:06 PM~17938087
> *What's going on, Dirt?!
> *


ah-sum-lom-a-lake-um :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 1 2010, 02:23 PM~17938302
> *ah-sum-lom-a-lake-um :biggrin:
> *


How are you, Mr. Doggstar?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 1 2010, 04:07 PM~17938735
> *How are you, Mr. Doggstar?
> *


hole-la,... wazzz cracking wit ya? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

muzlums?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 1 2010, 04:45 PM~17939085
> *muzlums?
> *


nah, just a player wit a passport, a-vee-da-zane mine-hair! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 1 2010, 11:02 AM~17935014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I USED TO BANG THIS A COUPLE YEARS AGO.. FOR SOME ODD REASON, CHICKS I HAD WIT ME ROLLIN, LOVED IT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 1 2010, 06:05 PM~17939691
> *I USED TO BANG THIS A COUPLE YEARS AGO.. FOR SOME ODD REASON, CHICKS I HAD WIT ME ROLLIN, LOVED IT :biggrin:
> *


Naaaaw naaaaw *****! Them was hood rats! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 1 2010, 08:10 PM~17939725
> *Naaaaw naaaaw *****! Them was hood rats!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

LzC3zEBENL4&feature=related


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17938087
> *What's going on, Dirt?!
> *


where u been ty


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU7JdMejljo


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 1 2010, 10:47 PM~17941002
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU7JdMejljo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA.. I USED TO GET MY DRINK ON AT THE BAR LISTENING TO THIS.. HE TALKS FOR BOUT AN HOUR BEFORE HE STARTS CROONING :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

RIP ISAAC HAYES :angel:


----------



## "G-Money"

Whats good bruthas.....hope everyone has a good 4th this weekend.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2010, 04:51 AM~17943182
> *RIP ISAAC HAYES :angel:
> *


  



> Whats good bruthas.....hope everyone has a good 4th this weekend.
> [/b]


Gona try. :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2010, 06:50 AM~17943177
> *HA HA.. I USED TO GET MY DRINK ON AT THE BAR LISTENING TO THIS.. HE TALKS FOR BOUT AN HOUR BEFORE HE STARTS CROONING :biggrin:
> *


we got a radio station down here that plays this groovy soul music all day


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> Whats good bruthas.....hope everyone has a good 4th this weekend.
> [/b]


MAN, IT'S GONNA BE RUFF HERE IN CHI-TOWN.THERE'S A SAYIN HERE,"THERE'S TWO TIMES A YEAR U CAN GET UR ENEMY DEC.31 & JULY.4 " BUT ANYWAY HAPPY 4th :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 2 2010, 05:37 PM~17948196
> *MAN, IT'S GONNA BE RUFF HERE IN CHI-TOWN.THERE'S A SAYIN  HERE,"THERE'S TWO TIMES A YEAR U CAN GET UR ENEMY DEC.31 & JULY.4 " BUT ANYWAY HAPPY 4th  :biggrin:
> *


unfortunately these days the 'enemy' happens to be our own people.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2010, 04:22 AM~17949120
> *unfortunately these days the 'enemy' happens to be our own people.
> *


saddly this is so true


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hope to see Dirt422 and the 714 fellas there next weekend and anyone else that wants to go. 
__________________________________________________


Wrestling superstar and Imperials Car Club L.A. member, David "The Animal" Bautista will be on hand signing autographs of the _IMPERIALS 45TH ANNIVERSARY_ poster featuring himself along with the best of show winner 1962 Impala rag "Tipsy".

These limited edition posters are made with high-quality paper with UV coating for a high gloss and can be framed so be sure to stop by his booth and grab you one for your lowrider collection!

Special thanks to Toro from Impalas magazine for his great photography.










*Please welcome Dave Bautista and his '64 Impala into the worldwide lowriding community. Bautista has been a long time lowrider and enthusiast and is now part of the "Imperial Nation".  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2010, 09:38 PM~17961405
> *Hope to see Dirt422 and the 714 fellas there next weekend and anyone else that wants to go.
> __________________________________________________
> Wrestling superstar and Imperials Car Club L.A. member, David "The Animal" Bautista will be on hand signing autographs of the IMPERIALS 45TH ANNIVERSARY poster featuring himself along with the best of show winner 1962 Impala rag "Tipsy".
> 
> These limited edition posters are made with high-quality paper with UV coating for a high gloss and can be framed so be sure to stop by his booth and grab you one for your lowrider collection!
> 
> Special thanks to Toro from Impalas magazine for his great photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please welcome Dave Bautista and his '64 Impala into the worldwide lowriding community. Bautista has been a long time lowrider and enthusiast and is now part of the "Imperial Nation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## jack the cunt

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 4 2010, 08:38 PM~17961405
> *Hope to see Dirt422 and the 714 fellas there next weekend and anyone else that wants to go.
> __________________________________________________
> Wrestling superstar and Imperials Car Club L.A. member, David "The Animal" Bautista will be on hand signing autographs of the IMPERIALS 45TH ANNIVERSARY poster featuring himself along with the best of show winner 1962 Impala rag "Tipsy".
> 
> These limited edition posters are made with high-quality paper with UV coating for a high gloss and can be framed so be sure to stop by his booth and grab you one for your lowrider collection!
> 
> Special thanks to Toro from Impalas magazine for his great photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please welcome Dave Bautista and his '64 Impala into the worldwide lowriding community. Bautista has been a long time lowrider and enthusiast and is now part of the "Imperial Nation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## RF LIFE




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 6 2010, 10:15 PM~17978018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 6 2010, 08:59 PM~17978571
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 where you been?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Jul 6 2010, 11:15 PM~17978018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKE THIS I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jul 1 2010, 06:05 PM~17939691-->
> 
> 
> 
> I USED TO BANG THIS A COUPLE YEARS AGO.. FOR SOME ODD REASON, CHICKS I HAD WIT ME ROLLIN, LOVED IT :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Jul 1 2010, 06:10 PM~17939725
> *Naaaaw naaaaw *****! Them was hood rats!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 2 2010, 06:37 PM~17948196
> *MAN, IT'S GONNA BE RUFF HERE IN CHI-TOWN.THERE'S A SAYIN  HERE,"THERE'S TWO TIMES A YEAR U CAN GET UR ENEMY DEC.31 & JULY.4 " BUT ANYWAY HAPPY 4th  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea the same go's down here in Nap as well...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its hot out!! Hope to get some night time ridding in this weekend!! ***** melt in this sun!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

HERE U GO THE PIC WIT MY DOG IS OUT HERE THO I HAVE THEM ALL IN COLOGES LOL









THE OTHER ONE IS IN MY 78 COUP HEADED TO A PEACE TREADY AFTER THE RIOTS AND THE OTHER IS N EARLY 90S WIT MY TEENS WHEN THEY WAS BABYS



> *you done fucked up now!!! :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> ***** got the Rome afro sheen going on!!! damn you had some dark whop hair ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jack the cunt

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 9 2010, 04:26 PM~18005810
> *HERE U GO THE PIC WIT MY DOG IS OUT HERE THO I HAVE THEM ALL IN COLOGES LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OTHER ONE IS IN MY 78 COUP HEADED TO A PEACE TREADY AFTER THE RIOTS AND THE OTHER IS N EARLY 90S WIT MY TEENS WHEN THEY WAS BABYS
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 9 2010, 08:26 PM~18005810
> *HERE U GO THE PIC WIT MY DOG IS OUT HERE THO I HAVE THEM ALL IN COLOGES LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OTHER ONE IS IN MY 78 COUP HEADED TO A PEACE TREADY AFTER THE RIOTS AND THE OTHER IS N EARLY 90S WIT MY TEENS WHEN THEY WAS BABYS
> *


yall dont know nothin bout the big homie  sup cuzzin snow


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 9 2010, 06:26 PM~18005810
> *HERE U GO THE PIC WIT MY DOG IS OUT HERE THO I HAVE THEM ALL IN COLOGES LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE OTHER ONE IS IN MY 78 COUP HEADED TO A PEACE TREADY AFTER THE RIOTS AND THE OTHER IS N EARLY 90S WIT MY TEENS WHEN THEY WAS BABYS
> *


  WEST COASTIN HOMIE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 3 2010, 07:50 AM~17951604
> *saddly this is so true
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 10 2010, 08:16 AM~18009704
> *yall dont know nothin bout the big homie   sup cuzzin snow
> *


What you do with that whad of cash you got? You building somthing yet.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 10 2010, 11:47 AM~18010486
> *What you do with that whad of cash you got? You building somthing yet.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

how do i get a picture next to my name


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Jul 10 2010, 04:20 PM~18012029
> *how do i get a picture next to my name
> *


i think after 30 days or a certain amount of posts but hell i dont remember that shit was long time and many posts ago. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 10 2010, 11:16 AM~18009704
> *yall dont know nothin bout the big homie   sup cuzzin snow
> *


NAW THEY DONT KNOW LOCO THIS IS G STATUS



BUT HERE A PIC OF US WESTSIDERS WIT NEW MEMBERS YEA WE HAVE DEANGELO WILLIAMS N THE CLUB NOW WSCC NOW SUPORTS THE NFL


----------



## cripn8ez

SUM OF OUR LINE UP


----------



## cripn8ez

MORE WSCC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 10 2010, 08:41 PM~18012905
> *i think after 30 days or a certain amount of posts but hell i dont remember that shit was long time and many posts ago. :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 10 2010, 11:17 PM~18013555
> *NAW THEY DONT KNOW LOCO THIS IS G STATUS
> BUT HERE A PIC OF US WESTSIDERS WIT NEW MEMBERS YEA WE HAVE DEANGELO WILLIAMS N THE CLUB NOW WSCC NOW SUPORTS THE NFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats rite!! ay are those the new orange wscc hats? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 11 2010, 11:57 AM~18016262
> *thats rite!! ay are those the new orange wscc hats? :biggrin:
> *



haha naw them where for the fundraiser people that were playin cornhole haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 11 2010, 09:44 AM~18016484
> *haha naw them where for the fundraiser people that were playin cornhole haha
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

real ryderz have blackberies!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 7 2010, 01:16 PM~17983799
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


Good see'n you and Chucc at the show yesterday bro


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18031887
> *Good see'n you and Chucc at the show yesterday bro
> *


Pictures?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2010, 01:45 AM~18031887
> *Good see'n you and Chucc at the show yesterday bro
> *


WEST GOOD FOO THEY LET U COME BACC TO SHOWS? LOL JK IVE BEEN HITTIN U?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18031887
> *Good see'n you and Chucc at the show yesterday bro
> *


That show was crackin. The best show ive been to all year :thumbsup: I'll be there next year for sure (with a car :biggrin: )


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jun 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17912532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


fuck that nya Benny!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Jul 13 2010, 07:21 AM~18033596-->
> 
> 
> 
> WEST GOOD FOO THEY LET U COME BACC TO SHOWS? LOL JK IVE BEEN HITTIN U?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up? I didnt get any call from you :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@Jul 13 2010, 08:55 AM~18034239
> *That show was crackin. The best show ive been to all year :thumbsup: I'll be there next year for sure (with a car :biggrin: )
> *


bring the whole club


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 13 2010, 06:50 PM~18039411
> *What up? I didnt get any call from you :uh:
> *


You don't ever answer your phone! I need help getting a slide or a moon top!


----------



## H8R PROOF

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF THAT NICE 57 RAG FROM SUPER NATURAL....CALIFORNIA DREAMING....THANKS FRIENDS


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18038358
> *fuck that nya Benny!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Dont fucc benny  

Come fucc with Benny  Knee Gahh


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jul 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18040584
> *:uh:  Dont fucc benny
> 
> Come fucc  with Benny   Knee Gahh
> *


I'm back...


----------



## cripn8ez

> What up? I didnt get any call from you :uh:
> 
> foo ive been hittin u im might b home n few weeks? i need hook up on a renta car?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2010, 10:45 PM~18031887
> *Good see'n you and Chucc at the show yesterday bro
> *



U 2 locsta, it was a good show :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> What up? I didnt get any call from you :uh:
> 
> foo ive been hittin u im might b home n few weeks? i need hook up on a renta car?
> 
> 
> 
> here fucker
> 
> http://www.venicebeachrentacar.com/
Click to expand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 13 2010, 11:37 PM~18042620
> *I'm back...
> *


Wheres yo car? im ready


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jul 15 2010, 08:12 AM~18052324
> *Wheres yo car? im ready
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF....get ya roll on have a good one.


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 AM~16805652
> *everybody has their opinions but if everybody had the same paper, the same priorities, the same painters then you will always have people doing the opposite to go "Outside the box" and be different.
> 
> the way I look at it is not everybodys going to build an impala, not everybody feels like spending 10 stacks to paint an 82 cutlass, its everybodys own right to choose when and how they spend their money but I also know a lot of people whos cars are not finished because they are on the grind to slowly do it right, You and I included. my 61 ive had for 4 years and its finally being painted thank god but everybody gotta start out somewhere.
> 
> Not everybodys first attempt at building a lowrider comes out show quality but you gotta crawl before you walk, you gotta get that practice but keep coming back until you refine it and get it right and each car after that comes out better than the last.
> Most cats with a $10,000 paint scared to drive that muthafucka on the streets.
> CF, i understand what you are saying about building a car in the wrong order BUT not everybody has to have a 10k custom candy paint first. I cant clown the next man because he dont have patterns and candies, $5000 super show guts but maybe someday he will but he cant right now. That dont mean he shouldnt bring his car out to the next picnic either.
> 
> Im sure Gangsters 1st car wasnt hot as the Santana but look what his experience in the game taught him. Time, experience, the proper resources and money. Not many people have all those at one time or we would all be rollin $60,000 drop top Impalas.  Until then, if a simple clean g body is all you got, then good for you hope to see you at the next picnic.
> *


I COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE HOMIE, I KNOW YOU POSTED THIS A WHILE BACK BUT IM IN THE PROCESS OF BUILDIN MY 68 IMPALA AND DOIN IT WITH THE MONEY AND RESOURCES THAT I HAVE NOT TO MENTION THAT 70% OF THE CAR SO FAR IS BEING DONE BY ME.. MY HOMIES FROM FT WORTH BEEN A BIG HELP TOO....M SO BLESSED TO HAVE HOMIES LIKE THAT BRO IT MAKES IT SO MUCH BETTER WHILE YOUR BUILDIN YOUR RIDE. MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND YOUR CLUB BRO. NOT EVERYBODY THINKS LIKE YOU AND I BUT SOONER OR LATER THEYLL SEE THE BIG PICTURE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## cripn8ez

OUR NEW LABLE WELL MY BIG BROS REC LABLE






















YO WEST UP BRUTHAZ YO ILL B N THE LAND ON THE 17TH OF AUG LETS CHILL.......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18062177
> *OUR NEW LABLE WELL MY BIG BROS REC LABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO WEST UP BRUTHAZ YO ILL B N THE LAND ON THE 17TH OF AUG LETS CHILL.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18062177
> *OUR NEW LABLE WELL MY BIG BROS REC LABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO WEST UP BRUTHAZ YO ILL B N THE LAND ON THE 17TH OF AUG LETS CHILL.......
> *


let me guess, rappers right? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2010, 10:42 PM~18066606
> *let me guess, rappers right? :uh:
> *


You wana be a mexican singer? Lay some tracks down? Some hooks? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2010, 01:21 PM~18062177
> *OUR NEW LABLE WELL MY BIG BROS REC LABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO WEST UP BRUTHAZ YO ILL B N THE LAND ON THE 17TH OF AUG LETS CHILL.......
> *


young jeezy gonna be mad at you


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 18 2010, 10:03 AM~18073333
> *young jeezy gonna be mad at you
> *


haha we started this shit fucc him he need to grow sum more haha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Tyrone

Terminal Island Raceway


----------



## Tyrone

"Big" Willie Robinson-Street Racers International


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 20 2010, 12:48 PM~18093240
> *Terminal Island Raceway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats bullshit, there was so much tension and gangbangin' there...nothin' like the video shows.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:angry:


----------



## plague

THE CURL WAS A CLASSIC I HAD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 23 2010, 05:08 PM~18125563
> *THE CURL WAS A CLASSIC I HAD ONE :biggrin:
> *


  :0 
Damn. So did I! Long Billy jean looking one too.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 19 2010, 10:35 AM~18082207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :ugh: 

cottage cheese man


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 23 2010, 08:53 PM~18126983
> *:ugh:
> 
> cottage cheese man
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: Naw Naw *****! Post yours!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 24 2010, 07:06 AM~18129010
> *:cheesy:  :wow: Naw Naw *****! Post yours!
> *


my what ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I picked up a old trike from a yard sale. If you where closer Leo! Same as yours but red.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 24 2010, 07:16 AM~18129055
> *I picked up a old trike from a yard sale. If you where closer Leo! Same as yours but red.
> *


post pic


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 24 2010, 07:15 AM~18129049
> *my what ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 24 2010, 07:18 AM~18129066
> *:biggrin:
> *


If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2010, 10:17 AM~18129060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean bitch right there snowman :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo+Jul 24 2010, 07:19 AM~18129071-->
> 
> 
> 
> If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On BB now. Ill post it later. I need it built. It just stock.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Jul 24 2010, 07:37 AM~18129107
> *clean bitch right there snowman :biggrin:
> *


Hurry up and buy! Its for sale! :biggrin:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 24 2010, 07:42 AM~18129119
> *On BB now. Ill post it later. I need it built. It just stock.
> Hurry up and buy! Its for sale! :biggrin:
> *


Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 24 2010, 07:55 AM~18129157
> *Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.
> *


 i have to remember :biggrin: that one


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 21 2010, 03:45 PM~18103619
> *thats bullshit, there was so much tension and gangbangin' there...nothin' like the video shows.
> *


The only time there was tension was on Sunday's when it was lowrider night!, But it wasnt that bad.. I rode with my brother almost every Sunday there bacc in 95. and my uncles and other older folks would race there on Saturdays and Fridays, It was all good no problems.

Thats when Punchie was still with Stylistics, he would hop folks shit that couldnt get they timing right.. TI was the shit bacc then, Damu's hunters Iv life would be there with no probs, The only prob I saw was between the Hoodstas and Groovin Iv life.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I have both these. no rust. and If i knew howw to weld or paint would mess with them.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2010, 07:17 AM~18129060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 24 2010, 02:39 PM~18131327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have both these. no rust. and If i knew howw to weld or paint would mess with them.. :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 24 2010, 08:10 PM~18132933
> *nice
> *


The top one is a brand I never heard of. And its old. The bottom one is new out a box spit 2 years ago. Bought to get kid a two wheeler. And hang that one up to. All parts. I took streamers and handle bar covers off so he would not destroy them. :biggrin:


----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2010, 07:17 AM~18129060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

little one wanted to ride. so we took off to park and chilled.. then cruzed.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## lowridersfinest

*EAZY-E'S 63*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18144228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MY!


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

dinner time!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

Wats Cracking homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

Took my shit to Kansas City for the LRM show this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

CONGRATS TO SKIM.. OH DID I MENTION I HATE YOUR CAR.. STEVIE WONDER WAS THE JUDGE, AND RAY CHARLES HANDED YOU THE TROPHY  

:tongue:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2010, 11:43 PM~18150314
> *Took my shit to Kansas City for the LRM show this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats! I see you traded in the cowboy boots and fitted pants! That's your trade mark though. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 27 2010, 04:23 AM~18151063
> *CONGRATS TO SKIM.. OH DID I MENTION I HATE YOUR CAR.. STEVIE WONDER WAS THE  JUDGE, AND RAY CHARLES HANDED YOU THE TROPHY
> 
> :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 27 2010, 05:43 AM~18151228
> *Congrats! I see you traded in the cowboy boots and fitted pants! That's your trade mark though.  :cheesy:
> *


still have em, it was too hot for that. heres some other pics while it was being judged.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2010, 07:47 AM~18151958
> *still have em, it was too hot for that. heres some other pics while it was being judged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man I looked from Texas all the way through and to Cali for some antenna balls! I got some jack in the box ones. But other then that most gas stations didn't know what I was even talking about.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18152662
> *Man I looked from  Texas all the way through and to Cali for some antenna balls!  I got some jack in the box ones. But other then that most gas stations didn't know what I was even talking about.
> *


They sell 76 balls on ebay all the time.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18152662
> *Man I looked from  Texas all the way through and to Cali for some antenna balls!  I got some jack in the box ones. But other then that most gas stations didn't know what I was even talking about.
> *


WHAT YOU NEED 'EM FOR? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 27 2010, 11:22 AM~18153553
> *WHAT YOU NEED 'EM FOR? :uh:
> *


dont worry about it you old man! you stick to parking lot hoochie pimping! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by pitbull166+Jul 24 2010, 12:44 PM~18130715-->
> 
> 
> 
> *The only time there was tension was on Sunday's when it was lowrider night!*, But it wasnt that bad.. I rode with my brother almost every Sunday there bacc in 95.  and my uncles and other older folks would race there on Saturdays and Fridays, It was all good no problems.
> 
> Thats when Punchie was still with Stylistics, he would hop folks shit that couldnt get they timing right.. TI was the shit bacc then, Damu's hunters Iv life would be there with no probs, The only prob I saw was between the Hoodstas and Groovin Iv life.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, those were good times.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jul 26 2010, 11:43 PM~18150314
> *Took my shit to Kansas City for the LRM show this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it Skim!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 27 2010, 01:36 PM~18153692
> *dont worry about it you old man! you stick to parking lot hoochie pimping! :cheesy:
> *


ADVICE TAKEN


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 27 2010, 10:35 AM~18152662
> *Man I looked from  Texas all the way through and to Cali for some antenna balls!  I got some jack in the box ones. But other then that most gas stations didn't know what I was even talking about.
> *


pm bigjaycaddie from kansas city, he sells them, the og 76 ones. he always posts in the kansas city topic


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2010, 08:08 PM~18158934
> *pm bigjaycaddie from kansas city, he sells them, the og 76 ones. he always posts in the kansas city topic
> *


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 26 2010, 11:43 PM~18150314
> *Took my shit to Kansas City for the LRM show this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crisp & clean.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 27 2010, 06:42 PM~18157751
> *Yeah, those were good times.
> Love it Skim!
> *



Wutz up CF?? Just passin thru! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 28 2010, 09:12 PM~18169448
> *Wutz up CF?? Just passin thru! :biggrin:
> *


 whats hatnin homie..hit me up


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2010, 09:49 PM~18170738
> *whats hatnin homie..hit me up
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoiCA89bGXk&feature=related


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 23 2010, 05:08 PM~18125563
> *THE CURL WAS A CLASSIC I HAD ONE :biggrin:
> *


X2 MY SHIT WAS NICE THOUGH HOMIE! ALMOST LOOKED NATURAL :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jul 29 2010, 03:26 AM~18171412
> *X2 MY SHIT WAS NICE THOUGH HOMIE! ALMOST LOOKED NATURAL :biggrin:
> *


my curl beat all u foos haha


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jul 29 2010, 12:12 AM~18169448
> *Wutz up CF?? Just passin thru! :biggrin:
> *



b n the city soon homie we have to chill fo sho  


skim lookin realy nice bro i wanna b like u when i grow up lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 29 2010, 04:42 AM~18172156
> *my curl beat all u foos haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha. You shure where soul glowing! Dig up my curl pictures.


----------



## DIPPINIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY9dfqhGaXA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2010, 12:08 PM~18174713
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY9dfqhGaXA
> *


Jim Morrison ain't cut'n for'ya anymore huh?


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 29 2010, 06:27 PM~18179509
> *Jim Morrison ain't cut'n for'ya anymore huh?
> *


 :biggrin: Its thee other side


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

piced this up today to tow my 64 ss


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2010, 03:47 PM~18218932
> *piced this up today to tow my 64 ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My wife :0 don't even let me have that much allowance.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2010, 08:47 AM~18151958
> *still have em, it was too hot for that. heres some other pics while it was being judged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE GOOD JOB :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 26 2010, 04:24 PM~18144228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon. Hopefully evryone staying in doors this heat wave is ruff!


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

AFTERNOON BROTHAZ! I KNOW I DONT VISIT THIS THREAD AS MUCH AS I SHOULD BUT I'M A BLACK LOWRIDER TOO!!!!!!!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: THE NAMES MIKE , I'LL POST UP SOME PICS OF MY RIDER IN A MIN


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 9 2010, 10:29 AM~18264454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 WHATS CRACKIN CHUCC? TELL BEAR I SAID LET ME GET THAT RAG!


----------



## R00STER

I got to get me a 64


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 9 2010, 01:29 PM~18264454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:34 PM~18265499
> *I got to get me a 64
> *


Why?


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 9 2010, 04:33 PM~18266050
> *Why?
> *


lol, shit the look good...


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 9 2010, 11:06 AM~18264728
> *:uh:  :0 WHATS CRACKIN CHUCC? TELL BEAR I SAID LET ME GET THAT RAG!
> *


 :nono: Im still trying to get it :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 9 2010, 12:35 PM~18265505
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! Lets see some pics of that foe


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 9 2010, 02:18 PM~18266496
> *lol, shit the look good...
> *


You conformist! 
My next toy will be a bomb roadmaster! Air craft install!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 9 2010, 08:12 PM~18268091
> *You conformist!
> My next toy will be a bomb roadmaster! Air craft install!
> *


your funny :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

night shift in the house! To hot to work in garage during day!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 9 2010, 10:39 PM~18269724
> * night shift in the house! To hot to work in garage during day!
> *


What do you do?


----------



## cripn8ez

I C MORE CLOWNS COMING OUT LOL!!!!!!!!!!


YO LOCS C YA REAL SOON N THE LAND 9 DAYZ AND IM THERE TO CHILL WIT MY LOCZ.....


----------



## Skim

sup brothas, the 4 took another 1st at the dallas lowrider magazine show sunday also took a 2nd in best of show traditional to joes 59 but it still won me $200 cash sweepstakes :0


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18279179
> *sup brothas, the 4 took another 1st at the dallas lowrider magazine show sunday also took a 2nd in best of show traditional to joes 59 but it still won me $200 cash sweepstakes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

damn Skim you just taking all them shows money.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 10 2010, 09:52 PM~18280472
> *damn Skim you just taking all them shows money.
> *


actually thats the first time, tampa no cash, kansas city no cash, dallas had cash but small ass plaques :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

COME TO CALI WITH THAT SHIT *****!!!!!!!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2010, 12:35 AM~18281013
> *actually thats the first time, tampa no cash, kansas city no cash, dallas had cash but small ass plaques :0
> *


what did you get in Tampa?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 10 2010, 11:12 PM~18281941
> *COME TO CALI WITH THAT SHIT *****!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: why? You'll don't do shit but be loud and boring ass hop off. That's even if some you ****** come out. most excuse making ****** in the usa!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 11 2010, 08:10 AM~18282777
> *:uh: why? You'll don't do shit but be loud and boring ass hop off. That's even if some you ****** come out. most excuse making ****** in the usa!
> *


what the hell you say now 96ROADMASTER? :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 10 2010, 06:59 PM~18279179
> *sup brothas, the 4 took another 1st at the dallas lowrider magazine show sunday also took a 2nd in best of show traditional to joes 59 but it still won me $200 cash sweepstakes :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well deserved. Congrats on another win Skim :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 05:17 AM~18282794
> *what the hell you say now 96ROADMASTER? :0
> *


Basically! Them cali knee grows need to shut up! Making a hundred hop of topics. But to scared to cross the mississippi river to get a arse whooping! Then when one of us goes out there to call there bluff. Fools be hanging excuses! And should haves!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 11 2010, 02:31 PM~18284734
> *Basically! Them cali knee grows need to shut up! Making a hundred hop of topics. But to scared to cross the mississippi river to get a arse whooping! Then when one of us goes out there to call there bluff. Fools be hanging excuses! And should haves!
> *


sound like anyone you know?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 12:16 PM~18285008
> *sound like anyone you know?
> *


Hahaha


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 11 2010, 03:53 PM~18285248
> *Hahaha
> *


knee grows :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

west good locz few more days ill b there 187 did that help any when u called me cuzzo?


scotty call me i have new phone lost ur # im gonna stop by the shop when i get there i have alot of shit to handle while there n the hood/city


----------



## Caddys 83

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 3 2010, 04:47 PM~18218932
> *piced this up today to tow my 64 ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats that a 2000 or 2001?


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 11 2010, 06:41 PM~18286606
> *west good locz few more days ill b there 187 did that help any when u called me cuzzo?
> scotty call me i have new phone lost ur # im gonna stop by the shop when i get there i have alot of shit to handle while there n the hood/city
> *


sup snow


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Aug 11 2010, 06:46 PM~18286656
> *whats that a 2000 or 2001?
> *



ACTULY ITS A 99 WITH A NEW FRONT END HARLY D 07 V10


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 06:49 PM~18286678
> *sup snow
> *



CHILLIN NEED ENDS!!!!!!!!!!  


YO EVERY ONE

FUNNY SHIT HERE WATCH BOTH  
1ST
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxGuig7pxvw

2ND

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKsVSBhSwJg


HAHA THIS IS FUNNY


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 9 2010, 10:29 AM~18264454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ceritified lookin nice


----------



## cripn8ez

DIRT422 WEST GOOD CUZZO ILL B THERE NEXT WEEK U READY TO GET FADED LOL.. I TALKED TO LIL DIRT THE OTHER DAY


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 06:49 PM~18286678
> *sup snow
> *


you must be busy..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 08:57 PM~18287606
> *you must be busy..
> *



TWINZ AND 2 HALF GROWN KIDS YEP SORT OF


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 11 2010, 08:58 PM~18287615
> *TWINZ AND 2 HALF GROWN KIDS YEP SORT OF
> *


true.. never said you had an easy job.... stay good


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 11 2010, 05:55 PM~18287592
> *DIRT422 WEST GOOD CUZZO ILL B THERE NEXT WEEK U READY TO GET FADED LOL.. I TALKED TO LIL DIRT THE OTHER DAY
> *



Cuzz I believe it when I cee yo a**..LOL.... :0 

Oh yeah...tell my lil homie that G's!  and one day if he try real hard he can be like me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 11 2010, 08:59 PM~18287622
> *true.. never  said you had an easy job.... stay good
> *



YEP


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 11 2010, 09:00 PM~18287633
> *Cuzz I believe it when I cee yo a**..LOL.... :0
> 
> Oh yeah...tell my lil homie that G's!  and one day if he try real hard he can be like me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA OK THE SEA WILL B PARTED TUES LOCO LOL :0 BELEAVE N THE DON LOL

HAHA THERE NO OTHER TWIN LOL  DID U HIT THE HIGH SCHOOL REUNION MAN I WANTED TO GO :angry:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 11 2010, 03:41 PM~18286606
> *west good locz few more days ill b there 187 did that help any when u called me cuzzo?
> scotty call me i have new phone lost ur # im gonna stop by the shop when i get there i have alot of shit to handle while there n the hood/city
> *



[Hey make sure we go by Marv's shop..I'm gonna show you some heat! :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 11 2010, 09:03 PM~18287659
> *
> [Hey make sure we go by Marv's shop..I'm gonna show you some heat! :0
> *



FO SHO WISH I COULD BRING MY SS TO THE HOMIE SHOP :happysad: GET SUM HOOD LUV HAHA


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 11 2010, 05:10 AM~18282777
> *:uh: why? You'll don't do shit but be loud and boring ass hop off. That's even if some you ****** come out. most excuse making ****** in the usa!
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS TO FUCKIN FUNNY CF, IT EVEN GOT THE VW RIMS ON IT LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2010, 06:50 PM~18288062
> *THATS TO FUCKIN FUNNY CF, IT EVEN GOT THE VW RIMS ON IT LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUNDI GOING TO LOVE THAT SHIT FO REAL CF LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WOULDNT PUT THAT PICTURE UP WITH HIS DAUGHTER THO LAUGHING


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 PM~18289008
> *I WOULDNT PUT THAT PICTURE UP WITH HIS DAUGHTER THO LAUGHING
> *


He put the pic up...nobodys talking about dudes daughter


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 11 2010, 08:47 PM~18289088
> *He put the pic up...nobodys talking about dudes daughter
> *


Don't hate becouse I get to go out and chill. My car clean and lays low. I'm not worried about the next hater. You aint posted nor did shit. So ?


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 01:19 AM~18289907
> *Don't hate becouse I get to go out and chill. My car clean and lays low. I'm not worried about the next hater. You aint posted nor did shit. So ?
> *


This is your shit? I know you...lol


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 01:19 AM~18289907
> *Don't hate becouse I get to go out and chill. My car clean and lays low. I'm not worried about the next hater. You aint posted nor did shit. So ?
> *


how is your foot or leg?


----------



## R00STER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 12 2010, 06:04 AM~18291257
> *how is your foot or leg?
> *


Good days and bad. Payfred and I went (with wives and freinds) to a sport pub. Chicken wings and drinks all night for my b day. Ill be damn I'm back on crutches! Way to much protein , alchol, and sodium! But it was fun. Lol.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 12 2010, 06:04 AM~18291255
> *This is your shit? I know you...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I don't know if that's a good thang. Lol. You need to make a trip up here with camera in hand. Raliegh moving up!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 11 2010, 05:41 PM~18286606
> *west good locz few more days ill b there 187 did that help any when u called me cuzzo?
> scotty call me i have new phone lost ur # im gonna stop by the shop when i get there i have alot of shit to handle while there n the hood/city
> *


CUZ I WENT AHEAD AND PUT THE NEW MOTOR ON THE FRONT GATE.. I'M NOT SURE IF IT'S A SACO OR NOT, THERE'S NO STAMPING OR ANYWAY TO IDENTIFY IT + THE PRESTOLITE IS OLD, SO I LEFT IT ON THE BACK GATE.. OTHER THAN THAT IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 09:43 AM~18291414
> *:biggrin: I don't know if that's a good thang. Lol.  You need to make a trip up here with camera in hand. Raliegh moving up!
> *


ill be up that way sunday


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 12 2010, 02:14 PM~18293032
> *CUZ I WENT AHEAD AND PUT THE NEW MOTOR ON THE FRONT GATE.. I'M NOT SURE IF IT'S A SACO OR NOT, THERE'S NO STAMPING OR ANYWAY TO IDENTIFY IT + THE PRESTOLITE IS OLD, SO I LEFT IT ON THE BACK GATE.. OTHER THAN THAT IT'S ALL GOOD
> *



COOL DEAL LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 09:43 AM~18291414
> *:biggrin: I don't know if that's a good thang. Lol.  You need to make a trip up here with camera in hand. Raliegh moving up!
> *


pm your contact info


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 12 2010, 12:55 PM~18293781
> *ill be up that way sunday
> *


Let me know! Ill get the guys to come out.


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 11 2010, 07:31 PM~18287922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where is some garbage for my flux capacitor.


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18296307
> *Let me know! Ill get the guys to come out.
> *


will do


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Aug 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18297350
> *where is some garbage for my flux capacitor.
> *


Angel , has a whole lot sitting around in his shed!


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 187PURE

CAN'T HAVE A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD WITHOUT THIS *****
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iWutLtYNA

DAS MYYYY ***** RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 14 2010, 01:02 PM~18308844
> *CAN'T HAVE A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD WITHOUT THIS *****
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92iWutLtYNA
> 
> DAS MYYYY ***** RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


Ya you can! ***** stop posting music and show that bucket of yours!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 14 2010, 05:50 PM~18309684
> *Ya you can! ***** stop posting music and show that bucket of yours!
> *


IT'S A VIDEO


----------



## 187PURE

I'M NOT POSTING MY RIDE.. I'M TOO BUSY DRIVING IT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 14 2010, 04:26 PM~18309806
> *I'M NOT POSTING MY RIDE.. I'M TOO BUSY DRIVING IT
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 14 2010, 07:26 PM~18309806
> *I'M NOT POSTING MY RIDE.. I'M TOO BUSY DRIVING IT
> *


hahaaaa thats rite, sup so did you ever finished 90ing it out??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 14 2010, 07:20 PM~18310490
> *hahaaaa thats rite, sup so did you ever finished 90ing it out??
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 14 2010, 09:20 PM~18310490
> *hahaaaa thats rite, sup so did you ever finished 90ing it out??
> *


NAW NOT QUITE.. STILL WAITING ON MOLDINGS


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18310525
> *:0
> *


Morning, are you going to Hampton, VA this weekend?


----------



## R00STER

HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.

ROOSTER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 04:49 AM~18312423
> *Morning, are you going to Hampton, VA this weekend?
> *


Wish I could! They ride hard there. No excuse and shit. Love going to see my inlaws dropping wife off and hitting them streets! I'm packing up the bus and heading to shitty charlette about 3 am. Hahaha ill call when the sun comes up. Well be at carowinds.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I'm ridding big!





































:biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 15 2010, 09:17 PM~18316189
> *I'm ridding big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want to ride


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 15 2010, 09:17 PM~18316189
> *I'm ridding big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the party/freak bus


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Soon enough fellas! Past rock hill get one and on to atlanta. Haha. Then my RO homies in fl!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

STOP BY MY CRIB


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You know it! 
Bad accident here in sc. Moms whipped out the bolona and cheese! With skins and hot souce! Heard there's a body drug and meated on 77. Here at carowinds. We been stopped for like two hours. Nice to be in0 a rolling house. Couse I gota piss! Lol.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 16 2010, 04:45 PM~18325457
> *LOL
> *


Hour 3 news cameras filming. Folks on top cars! Sitting on hwy. Crazy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn folks running out gas! Expo next to us famly got out and pushed that bad boy!


----------



## R00STER

:wave:


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 16 2010, 07:46 PM~18327485
> *:wave:
> *


I feel for you! 13, extra hours stuck in your area! Them some backward hicks! Even the black folk.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD LOCS?


MAN SCOTTY GOOD CHILLIN WITH U YESTERDAY CUZZO MAN THAT WAS A WAY BACC N THE DAY REUNION HAHA CUZZ MOFOS BETTER RECANIZE LOL ANYWAYS ILL B THERE LATER CUZZO I THEM FOOS WAS TRIPPIN I WAS LIKE A MOFO SHIT JUST KEPT POPPIN N MY HEAD AND THAT SHIT N THE BACC WOW HERE COMES THE PAIN LOL

WESTSIDE C.C WORLD WIDE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 18 2010, 09:12 AM~18342215
> *WEST GOOD LOCS?
> MAN SCOTTY GOOD CHILLIN WITH U YESTERDAY CUZZO MAN THAT WAS A WAY BACC N THE DAY REUNION HAHA CUZZ MOFOS BETTER RECANIZE LOL ANYWAYS ILL B THERE LATER CUZZO I THEM FOOS WAS TRIPPIN I WAS LIKE A MOFO SHIT JUT KEPT POPPIN N MY HEAD AND THAT SHIT N THE BACC WOW HERE COMES THE PAIN LOL
> 
> WESTSIDE C.C WORLD WIDE
> *


 I'm at the shop now!! They don't know Snow you really a Super Natural!!!! Just don't tell these fools about my rides!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Aug 18 2010, 09:12 AM~18342215-->
> 
> 
> 
> WEST GOOD LOCS?
> MAN SCOTTY GOOD CHILLIN WITH U YESTERDAY CUZZO MAN THAT WAS A WAY BACC N THE DAY REUNION HAHA CUZZ MOFOS BETTER RECANIZE LOL ANYWAYS ILL B THERE LATER CUZZO I THEM FOOS WAS TRIPPIN I WAS LIKE A MOFO SHIT JUST KEPT POPPIN N MY HEAD AND THAT SHIT N THE BACC WOW HERE COMES THE PAIN LOL
> 
> WESTSIDE C.C WORLD WIDE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2010, 12:17 PM~18343667
> *I'm at the shop now!! They don't know Snow you really a Super Natural!!!! Just don't tell these fools about my rides!!!!
> *


You two knee grows should have took a picture! Otherwise I call fowl!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 18 2010, 04:45 PM~18346058
> *You two knee grows should have took a picture! Otherwise I call fowl!
> *


 i heard security don't allow cameras on his wine orchard


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 18 2010, 05:58 PM~18346618
> *i heard security don't allow cameras on his wine orchard
> *


 :0 oh snap! 

Him and snow gas hopping scotties pathfinder looking like lames!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 18 2010, 06:28 PM~18346860
> *:0 oh snap!
> 
> Him and snow gas hopping scotties pathfinder looking like lames!
> *


better than having yam titties!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2010, 08:37 PM~18348383
> *better than having yam titties!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 you got a point!!! ***** gots Nerf titties!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2010, 01:17 PM~18343667
> *I'm at the shop now!! They don't know Snow you really a Super Natural!!!! Just don't tell these fools about my rides!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 18 2010, 11:08 PM~18349438
> *you got a point!!! ***** gots Nerf titties!!!!!
> *


 :0 ***** got titties shaped like alladins shoe


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 18 2010, 09:08 PM~18349438
> *you got a point!!! ***** gots Nerf titties!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

youll love my man boobs!! Lamez!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 10:27 PM~18349562
> *:0 ***** got titties shaped like alladins shoe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** got powderhorn titties!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18354290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    ***** got powderhorn titties!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** fin to get owned once again!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 19 2010, 04:25 PM~18355353
> ****** fin to get owned once again!!!
> *


 kick rocks accumulator titties!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2010, 05:59 PM~18356093
> *kick rocks accumulator titties!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I bet your hemroid having ass rides on accumulators! Oh bolona lowrider!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18356699
> *I bet your hemroid having ass rides on accumulators! Oh bolona lowrider!
> *


you married to a white broad and you have the nerve to rep Zulu nation? ***** please!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 19 2010, 04:25 PM~18355353
> ****** fin to get owned once again!!!
> *


***** your wife's family "owns" you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Shamu nation he meant.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18358119-->
> 
> 
> 
> you married to a white broad and you have the nerve to rep Zulu nation?  ***** please!!!!!!!!!1
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows what you know!
> You got one too fool!
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2010, 09:42 PM~18358132
> ****** your wife's family "owns" you!!!!!!!!
> *


Na. My peeps owned field negroz and mexicans (like yourself). One the few black land / slave owners in NC!



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2010, 10:33 PM~18358794
> *Shamu nation he meant.
> *


Hey. Next time. Before you punch out! Change my sheets and clean the bathrooms. Hate to have to fire your ass!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 20 2010, 05:59 AM~18360303
> *Shows what you know!
> You got one too fool!
> 
> Na. My peeps owned field negroz and mexicans (like yourself). One the few black land / slave owners in NC!
> Hey. Next time. Before you punch out! Change my sheets and clean the bathrooms. Hate to have to fire your ass!
> *


relax Buford


----------



## E

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 20 2010, 08:34 AM~18361216
> *relax Buford
> *


Send snow back with my comamitary slide top! So I can install it this fall!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol @ buford


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2010, 11:41 PM~18358119
> *you married to a white broad and you have the nerve to rep Zulu nation?  ***** please!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 20 2010, 05:57 PM~18365382
> *:roflmao:
> *


This house kneegrow! Walmart put tha fall fashion out this week. Go stock up on those blue flanel (80z) shirts you love to wear!


----------



## BlackDawg

Well, well, well! Scotty showed himself??


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+Aug 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18354290-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:    ***** got powderhorn titties!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: bahaha more like mamoth tusk titties
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18358119
> *you married to a white broad and you have the nerve to rep Zulu nation?  ***** please!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :uh: a VHS of The Mack is not a pass funnel tits!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

***** got honey bun titties!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 21 2010, 05:36 PM~18371390
> ****** got honey bun titties!!!!!!
> *


Wet back got fish lips and miget arms! I bet you can't even bull your wallet out your pants!


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## cripn8ez

who b at peck park today or who is hittin sanafe dam?


----------



## cripn8ez

d-bo west good homie loc?


----------



## cripn8ez

my and my ace


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2010, 11:27 PM~18349562
> *:0 ***** got titties shaped like alladins shoe
> *


 :biggrin: thats some funny shit!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18375361
> *d-bo west good homie loc?
> *


Get a tan while your out there.. :0


----------



## 187PURE

ALL THIS TIME, I AINT PEEP I HAD A 'SUPER DUTY' ADEX.. GOOD RESPONSE TIME ON THOSE DUMPS. THEY CLICK LOUD AS SHIT TOO :0


----------



## 187PURE

HAV'NT MADE UP MY MIND, BUT I MIGHT PUT TOGETHER A BIG BODY JUST FOR CRUISING.. 2 SWITCHES, 4 BATTERIES W/STREETCHARGER AND JUST ROLL THAT BITCH ON 14'S.. IT'LL BE LIKE MY DAILY JUST TO PICK UP RAT-HEADS AND GET PERVED :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 23 2010, 03:35 AM~18381417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THIS TIME, I AINT PEEP I HAD A 'SUPER DUTY' ADEX.. GOOD RESPONSE TIME ON THOSE DUMPS. THEY CLICK LOUD AS SHIT TOO :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Aug 23 2010, 03:40 AM~18381419
> *HAV'NT MADE UP MY MIND, BUT I MIGHT PUT TOGETHER A BIG BODY JUST FOR CRUISING.. 2 SWITCHES, 4 BATTERIES W/STREETCHARGER AND JUST ROLL THAT BITCH ON 14'S.. IT'LL BE LIKE MY DAILY JUST TO PICK UP RAT-HEADS AND GET PERVED :biggrin:
> *


Got a ryder up there with a blue one cheap! Uncut!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 23 2010, 08:34 AM~18381743
> *Oh!
> Got a ryder up there with a blue one cheap! Uncut!
> *


price?


----------



## cripn8ez

I HAD CF B N MY SHOFFER HAHA WE CHILLED ON THE SHAW..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 23 2010, 08:05 AM~18382231-->
> 
> 
> 
> price?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill hit him up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Aug 23 2010, 09:11 AM~18382724
> *I HAD CF B N MY SHOFFER HAHA WE CHILLED ON THE SHAW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He gained all that weight he said he lost! Got nerve to call me fat! That fool sportin like a xxxl south pole shirt he got on!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

didnt he say he was a bodybuilder lol sup cf n snow :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 23 2010, 12:33 PM~18384407
> *didnt he say he was a bodybuilder lol sup cf n snow :biggrin:
> *


The only thing that fool building is his pallet! Ole hot dog champ!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

Fundi go bench press your titties!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2010, 11:41 PM~18358119
> *you married to a white broad and you have the nerve to rep Zulu nation?  ***** please!!!!!!!!!1
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 23 2010, 04:09 PM~18386220
> *Fundi go bench press your titties!!!!!
> *


Don't make me post the he wears short shorts picture of you!


----------



## 187PURE

*EVERLASTING GANGSTA  *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 05:25 PM~18386361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, i remember that :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Go milk your tits Buford!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

We had a good time all up in SCLA and Crenshaw...we wuz out there all damn night. Good see'n you Snow...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

1995


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 12:37 AM~18390741
> *1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## payfred




----------



## "G-Money"

Whats been good Ridahs.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Aug 23 2010, 11:32 PM~18390719-->
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good time all up in SCLA and Crenshaw...we wuz out there all damn night. Good see'n you Snow...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool , you'll where ridding around in a SUv ! Hitting up taco stands and jack in the box's!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Aug 24 2010, 03:49 AM~18391385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look like all went well. I was packed and sneaking out church to go when. Damn note came across my blackberry. 4pm blood bank duty! Oh well. We get one together here soon.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

any body need murals get at me
www.ridersclothing.com


----------



## TWSTDFRO

20 years in tha game


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## Certified Ryda

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Aug 24 2010, 06:10 PM~18396350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u killn'em ern :machinegun: that is that west coast shit .... :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good ...


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Werd up homie thankx. You know how we do. Peep game tight. 
www.ridersclothing.com


----------



## DIPN714

714</span>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18403610
> * 714</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18403610
> *AAAALLLLLL :biggrin:*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2010, 12:53 AM~16448661
> *I'm most likely going to get rid of my internet at home untill I buy a new netbook I can use at the WIFI hotspots close by. So if I don't speak to you guys for awhile, thats why.
> 
> My car is continuing to be finished. Motor/trans is almost ready to drop in for Febuary. Then ALL the electrical. You'll see soon. I have all the parts, Painless Wiring, etc. All labor now at this point so thats good.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

looks like I've done what I've said


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 25 2010, 07:13 PM~18406848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Certified got down on the Track...!


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO

*WEST CRAC'N???? DAT WESTSIDE C.C. SLIDE'N THROUGH TO SHOW SOME OF DAT WESTSIDE LOVE.*


----------



## TWSTDFRO

One more of my pieces


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

like i said homie thats tight!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

K__2i3ehreU&feature=player_embedded#!
















*MOTHUFUCCASS!!!*</span>


Code:


----------



## CHINGON66




----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 25 2010, 05:20 PM~18405771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Thanx again 64 crawling. I'm jus puttin it out ther foe erbody to see how brothers get down!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2010, 02:32 AM~18390719
> *We had a good time all up in SCLA and Crenshaw...we wuz out there all damn night. Good see'n you Snow...
> *




fo sho 1 of my best times home


----------



## DETONATER

TWSTDFRO,Aug 26 2010, 12:38 AM~18409320]
One more of my pieces 










:wow: That tender needs to be on my trunk :biggrin: :0 NICE!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Aug 26 2010, 11:22 AM~18412117
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: okay no name bitch! Ive done all i have posted and talked about. Even with pictures.. so kick rocks or post up your low of the year Bitch!


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 23 2010, 11:37 PM~18390741
> *1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Good lookin out Detonater 
Real recognize Real homeboy








www.ridersclothing.com


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by payfred+Aug 24 2010, 03:49 AM~18391385-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Aug 24 2010, 07:15 AM~18391930
> *Fool , you'll where ridding around in a SUv ! Hitting up taco stands and jack in the box's!
> Look like all went well. I was packed and sneaking out church to go when. Damn note came across my blackberry. 4pm blood bank duty! Oh well. We get one together here soon.
> *



Whatever ***** :uh:


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF....riders.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 26 2010, 08:57 PM~18416836
> *Whatever ***** :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I took pictuers!! :biggrin: You know I ride out in a minute..


----------



## plague

HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR ? ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW  
















































[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 28 2010, 02:42 AM~18426381
> *HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR ? ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: how much for the wheelz?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 26 2010, 03:14 PM~18413802
> *fo sho 1 of my best times home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 29 2010, 06:08 AM~18431950
> *OKAY THIS IS THE LAST CRACKHEAD PRICE FOR EVERYONE.  SELLING MY 1980 CADILLAC FOR $1800.00, THAT IS $1900 LOSS FROM WHAT IT COST ME TO BUY AND BRING IT DOWN HERE.  I AM JUST GIVING THIS CAR AWAY, IF YOU WANT IT, LET ME KNOW, WILL WORK OUT PAYMENTS WITH A NICE DOWN PAYMENT.  LET ME KNOW
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=424103&hl=
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Childrens network of wayne county cook out! Kids choice.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Congrats Buford!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

OKAY THIS IS THE LAST CRACKHEAD PRICE FOR EVERYONE. SELLING MY 1980 CADILLAC FOR $1800.00, THAT IS $1900 LOSS FROM WHAT IT COST ME TO BUY AND BRING IT DOWN HERE. I AM JUST GIVING THIS CAR AWAY, IF YOU WANT IT, LET ME KNOW, WILL WORK OUT PAYMENTS WITH A NICE DOWN PAYMENT. LET ME KNOW
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=424103&hl=


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2010, 03:52 PM~18434601
> *Congrats Buford!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: anything for a good couse.. I was there just to work and teach.. threw me off gourd.. lol..


----------



## ROBLEDO

some old school shit for da foo's that remember it...............


----------



## HOWARD_STERN




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## hollywoodcole

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 26 2010, 03:14 PM~18413802
> *fo sho 1 of my best times home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Aug 30 2010, 11:55 PM~18446556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



and hello to u?????? and who the hell r u?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2010, 07:49 PM~18446468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 31 2010, 05:33 AM~18448864
> *and hello to u?????? and who the hell r u?
> *


what' up snow? fuck dat peon homie. he ain't nobody. keep dat WESTSIDE movin....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what up brothaz!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Busy up in here today!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 31 2010, 08:50 AM~18449630
> *Busy up in here today!
> *


NOT QUITE! :happysad: WHAT UP MY KNEE-GROS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 31 2010, 10:41 AM~18449141
> *what' up snow? fuck dat peon homie. he ain't nobody. keep dat WESTSIDE movin....
> *



FO SHO JUST CURIOUS? I LIKE TO KNOW WHO MAKES THERE REMARKS AS MARKS HAHAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Aug 31 2010, 11:15 AM~18449357
> *what up brothaz!
> *



WA IT DO HOMIE/BRUTHA? 



ACTIVE!!! I LIKE THAT :biggrin: HAHA I JUST SAW UR SIG HAHA THATS RT I THINK I HEARD THAT B4 LOL :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 31 2010, 11:50 AM~18449630
> *Busy up in here today!
> *



WHERES MY PHONE?


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## downlow82

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 6 2010, 01:33 AM~16529680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up big homie a pimp ass ride


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Sep 1 2010, 10:29 AM~18460354-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHERES MY PHONE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Won't work on that ghetto network you with. Hit up china assc. Shops. They fix screens for like 25$
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2010, 10:32 AM~18460383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the bomb better!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUNDI YOU FROM LA??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2010, 03:11 PM~18462605
> *FUNDI YOU FROM LA??
> *


na naw *****! Glendale. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Sep 1 2010, 03:11 PM~18462605-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUNDI YOU FROM LA??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Sep 1 2010, 03:49 PM~18462914
> *na naw *****! Glendale.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 


*BLACK ARMENIAN * :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Sep 1 2010, 04:15 PM~18463116
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wow:
> BLACK ARMENIAN    :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


na middle class *****..

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

military kid been around the world..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 1 2010, 03:11 PM~18462605
> *FUNDI YOU FROM LA??
> *


Its comming! 










freezer clean out party at your crib!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2010, 11:32 AM~18460383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

:cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 1 2010, 10:27 AM~18460336
> *WA IT DO HOMIE/BRUTHA?
> ACTIVE!!! I LIKE THAT :biggrin:  HAHA I JUST SAW UR SIG HAHA THATS RT I THINK I HEARD THAT B4 LOL :0
> *


 :biggrin: whats crackin snow ! that six fo lookin right


----------



## 187PURE

I WAS IN JAMAICA MON'  :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

Yezziirrr


----------



## 187PURE

VIEW FROM MY ROOM


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 01:33 AM~18466883
> *:0
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 2 2010, 02:23 AM~18467299
> *:biggrin:  whats crackin snow ! that six fo lookin right
> *



SHIT SAME OLE G HOMIE  TRYIN TO GET THE LOOT TO GET TO U N OCT? THANX MAN IM TRYIN TO GET IT RT JUST LOW ON ENDS HAD TO FIX MY TRK COSTED 1100 BUX SO IM ON SLOW MO RT NOW :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 07:32 AM~18468023
> *I WAS IN JAMAICA MON'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BALLER BUT WHERE R THE PUSSY PICS OF THAT THICC JAMACON ASS???????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 2 2010, 07:31 AM~18468168
> *BALLER BUT WHERE R THE PUSSY PICS OF THAT THICC JAMACON ASS???????
> *


was at the couples resort


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 04:32 AM~18468023
> *I WAS IN JAMAICA MON'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We'z free! Lookin *****! Hahahahaha 



You settle down? Got that band on finger? Honey moon? That food look like its been good to you!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 2 2010, 08:06 AM~18468301
> *We'z free! Lookin *****! Hahahahaha
> You settle down? Got that band on finger? Honey moon? That food look like its been good to you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 05:42 AM~18468032
> *Yezziirrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOOOOOOOOO BY YOURSELF ,WHERE MY TICKET.. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 04:42 AM~18468032
> *Yezziirrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats a tight ass purse homie :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 06:14 AM~18468335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


One day! Mines tring to get my black ass on a boat trip! I know you had to use that ninja vision surrounded by all the brown booty down there! Ofcourse she might have been looking at them ole dark ass ****** her self. Hahahaha them some pretty skin tone black folks. Lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 2 2010, 07:53 AM~18468870
> *One day! Mines tring to get my black ass on a boat trip! I know you had to use that ninja vision surrounded by all the brown booty down there! Ofcourse she might have been looking at them ole dark ass ****** her self. Hahahaha them some pretty skin tone black folks. Lol
> *


x2 they got some light skinned brothas down there too though ! and a lotta women that kept me with the "NINJA" vision :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 2 2010, 05:30 AM~18468164
> *SHIT SAME OLE G HOMIE  TRYIN TO GET THE LOOT TO GET TO U N OCT? THANX MAN IM TRYIN TO GET IT RT JUST LOW ON ENDS HAD TO FIX MY TRK COSTED 1100 BUX SO IM ON SLOW MO RT NOW :angry:
> *


priority is priority ! and come on down homie if you can so we can bend some corners ! and put our feet up on tony's dinner table ! :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 03:32 AM~18468023
> *I WAS IN JAMAICA MON'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 26 2010, 03:50 PM~18414551
> *TWSTDFRO,Aug 26 2010, 12:38 AM~18409320]
> One more of my pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: That tender needs to be on my trunk  :biggrin:  :0 NICE!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Aug 23 2010, 04:28 PM~18386903-->
> 
> 
> 
> *EVERLASTING GANGSTA  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-payfred_@Aug 24 2010, 02:49 AM~18391385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 2 2010, 08:38 AM~18469150
> *x2 they got some light skinned brothas down there too though ! and a lotta women that kept me with the "NINJA" vision :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Sep 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18468619
> *YOOOOOOOOO BY YOURSELF ,WHERE MY TICKET.. :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


NAW LOL, YOU SEE THAT PURSE/BALL AND CHAIN RIGHT NEXT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 2 2010, 09:50 AM~18468848
> *:0 thats a tight ass purse homie :cheesy:
> *


TANK YO' TANK YO' :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 2 2010, 05:32 AM~18468023
> *I WAS IN JAMAICA MON'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lucky!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 07:48 PM~18474420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 id roll the wheels off this muthafocka


----------



## Skim

C-Bo at his best right here


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 2 2010, 11:10 PM~18475303
> *:0 id roll the wheels off this muthafocka
> *


deuce that


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 10:47 PM~18474986
> *lucky!
> *


NOT REALLY.. I HAD OL' GIRL WIT ME.. THEM WOMEN HAD SOME FAT ASSES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Aug 30 2010, 05:37 PM~18443378
> *some old school shit for da foo's that remember it...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER DAT SHIT LOL.. WE HAD FUN WHEN WE WERE KIDS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 11:12 PM~18475341
> *C-Bo at his best right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NAW ***** NAW.. C-BO WAS AT HIS BEST WHEN HE WAS WITH MIKE MOSELY AND SAM BOSTIC.. COME ON MANE.. YOU DON'T REMEMBER THE MOBB DAYS??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2010, 02:01 AM~18476438
> *NAW ***** NAW.. C-BO WAS AT HIS BEST WHEN HE WAS WITH MIKE MOSELY AND SAM BOSTIC.. COME ON MANE.. YOU DON'T REMEMBER THE MOBB DAYS??
> *


You like that early garden blocc influence - 90's C-bo


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 09:48 PM~18474420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

GOOD AM MY LIL FAM BAM.......


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF riders....


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 3 2010, 07:46 AM~18476834
> *GOOD AM MY LIL FAM BAM.......
> *


G.M. right back atcha.


----------



## cripn8ez

> G.M. right back atcha.
> [/b]



FO SHO THNX CADI LOOKIN GOOD  


NOW TIME TO CLEAN THE DOG KENNELS LOL :angry: GETTIN MY EARLY HIT OF LIL B4 LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 3 2010, 07:31 AM~18476787
> *You like that early garden blocc influence - 90's C-bo
> *


THEM WAS THE GOOD DAYS HOMIE.. WE WAS REAL GANGSTAS.. NEVER SAGGIN WIT TITE JEANS.. NO MOE-HAWKS, JUST BALDIES AND CURLS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 3 2010, 07:50 AM~18476855
> *FO SHO THNX CADI LOOKIN GOOD
> NOW TIME TO CLEAN THE DOG KENNELS LOL :angry: GETTIN MY EARLY HIT OF LIL B4 LOL
> *


YOU MEAN A EARLY HIT OF THAT E.T.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2010, 08:55 AM~18476873
> *YOU MEAN A EARLY HIT OF THAT E.T.
> *



HAHA GOT THE E BUT NO T LOL WHERES THAT AT HAVENT SEEN THAT N YRS? LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

MY TRK I GOT FOR MY C-DAY ON THE 5TH V10 ITS A PULLER TRYIN TO PULL SUM THING TO UR AREA SKIM OCTOBER FOR THE FEST???????


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 3 2010, 07:50 AM~18476855
> *FO SHO THNX CADI LOOKIN GOOD
> NOW TIME TO CLEAN THE DOG KENNELS LOL :angry: GETTIN MY EARLY HIT OF LIL B4 LOL
> *


Thanks hommie. I'm hoping here soon someone will come take her off my hands. I've got something eles comeing in for 2011 and need that one gone to make room. 

lol might as well do that cleaning sooner than later...


----------



## cripn8ez

> Thanks hommie. I'm hoping here soon someone will come take her off my hands. I've got something eles comeing in for 2011 and need that one gone to make room.
> 
> lol might as well do that cleaning sooner than later...
> [/b]



HAHA YEA B4 THE HEAT HITS THE GROUND LOL

OH SNAP WHT U BRINGIN OUT NOW HOMIE? :0  


YEA I SOLD A FEW OF MY CARS AND MAKE ROOM FOR JUST MY HOPPER CRIPN8EZ AND MY SS 64 DONT HAVE NAME FOR HER YET LOL AND GOT MY TRK AND A NEW TRALOR SO NOW IM READY JUST GOTTA GET THEM LOOKIN RT AND CRIPN BACC N THE PIT NEXT YR SHOULD B NICE 1 FOR ME N THE WSCC :biggrin: THIS YR SLOWED DOWN AT A FAST PACE WHEN THE TWINS WERE BORN WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS AND THINGS BUT THANX GOD FOR THEM


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 3 2010, 08:13 AM~18476944
> *HAHA YEA B4 THE HEAT HITS THE GROUND LOL
> 
> OH SNAP WHT U BRINGIN OUT NOW HOMIE? :0
> YEA I SOLD A FEW OF MY CARS AND MAKE ROOM FOR JUST MY HOPPER CRIPN8EZ AND MY SS 64 DONT HAVE NAME FOR HER YET LOL AND GOT MY TRK AND A NEW TRALOR SO NOW IM READY JUST GOTTA GET THEM LOOKIN RT AND CRIPN BACC N THE PIT NEXT YR SHOULD B NICE 1 FOR ME N THE WSCC :biggrin: THIS YR SLOWED DOWN AT A FAST PACE WHEN THE TWINS WERE BORN WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS AND THINGS BUT THANX GOD FOR THEM
> *


Back to just rollin 60's, tryin to get rid of all my plastic. My 96 Fleet is already gone so this 84 coupe needs to be next, I was hoping to get the 90's header and front bumper on as well as the rocker trim before this past weekend but just wasn't enought time. 

Yea I've been peeping how you been maken moves this year.  
plus with the two blessing you've got seems like the man above has been lookin out.


----------



## cripn8ez

> Back to just rollin 60's, tryin to get rid of all my plastic. My 96 Fleet is already gone so this 84 coupe needs to be next, I was hoping to get the 90's header and front bumper on as well as the rocker trim before this past weekend but just wasn't enought time.
> 
> Yea I've been peeping how you been maken moves this year.
> plus with the two blessing you've got seems like the man above has been lookin out.
> [/b]



I FEEL YA ON THE 60'S THTS Y I GOT TE SS NOW U KNOW WE EARNED THE RT TO CRUZ THEM HAHA  MAN I JUST CHECCED OUT UR WHOLE CADI TOPIC SHIT U PUT N WORK ON THAT CAR LOOKIN NICE TO MAN REAL TALK  EVERYTHING COMES N TIME WHEN REAL RIDER STAY REAL U KNOW :biggrin: 

YEA IVE BEEN TRYIN TO GET ON TOP WITH PUT SPENDIN ALOT LOL IM A HAPPY MAN NOW JUST NEED MORE LOOT TO SMILE BIGGER HAHA  YEAH THANX MAN THEY SO BIG NOW AND CRAZY HAHA YEA HE WAS LOOKIN OUT FOR SHO SO I MUST BELEAVE HE IS THE MAN HAHA  SHIT HE TOOK ME OUT MY COMA N 86 AND IM STILL HERE SO IT MUST FAITH AND TRUST :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 3 2010, 06:53 AM~18476863
> *THEM WAS THE GOOD DAYS HOMIE.. WE WAS REAL GANGSTAS.. NEVER SAGGIN WIT TITE JEANS.. NO MOE-HAWKS, JUST BALDIES AND CURLS
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Looks like ole earl (huricane) passed us by! Sunny weekend. Gona work the african fest. should be fun! I'm gona pig out!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 08:48 PM~18474420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Wud up my Bradas


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 3 2010, 09:22 AM~18478134
> *Wud up my Bradas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give it to em ULTIMATE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 3 2010, 09:13 AM~18476944
> *HAHA YEA B4 THE HEAT HITS THE GROUND LOL
> 
> OH SNAP WHT U BRINGIN OUT NOW HOMIE? :0
> YEA I SOLD A FEW OF MY CARS AND MAKE ROOM FOR JUST MY HOPPER CRIPN8EZ AND MY SS 64 DONT HAVE NAME FOR HER YET LOL AND GOT MY TRK AND A NEW TRALOR SO NOW IM READY JUST GOTTA GET THEM LOOKIN RT AND CRIPN BACC N THE PIT NEXT YR SHOULD B NICE 1 FOR ME N THE WSCC :biggrin: THIS YR SLOWED DOWN AT A FAST PACE WHEN THE TWINS WERE BORN WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS AND THINGS BUT THANX GOD FOR THEM
> *


u need to buy my frame loco


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 4 2010, 06:01 PM~18487945
> *u need to buy my frame loco
> *


Yup! Jdm parts aint cheap!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18488501
> *:biggrin:
> *


If you where closer that car be in the shed getting top tunned!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ITS GETTIN DONE , SHOULD BE OUT THE SHOP NEXT WEEK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 4 2010, 08:14 PM~18488611
> *ITS GETTIN DONE , SHOULD BE OUT THE SHOP NEXT WEEK
> *


Naw ***** ! I build 4 bangers! I know all the tricks. Been doing it before ff bullshit! Short shifter. Quit sleeper rides. None them trash can weld stuff. Tuned to driver. I was trained by ear and laptop.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WELL JUMP IN THAT BUS YOU GOT AND SWANG THREW FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18488729
> *WELL JUMP IN THAT BUS YOU GOT AND SWANG THREW FOOL :biggrin:
> *


Haha I need to go out west and study the way of master builder scotty and angel. I need patterns and rag top slider! Or moon! Built motor and frame. Just need that !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Happy church day my ******!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2010, 08:26 AM~18490762
> *Happy church day my ******!
> *


You know it! Its communion for us.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 5 2010, 08:32 AM~18490792
> *You know it! Its communion for us.
> *


grape juice& crackers homie! :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 5 2010, 08:41 AM~18490832
> *grape juice& crackers homie!  :angel:
> *


yup yup! 
After went to African festival down town! Its was so awsome! Love peace and nappyness!! I love my peeps!!


----------



## Skim

THIS BITCH IS A TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 5 2010, 03:28 PM~18492689
> *yup yup!
> After went to African festival down town! Its was so awsome! Love peace and nappyness!! I love my peeps!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 09:26 PM~18495069
> *THIS BITCH IS A TRIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sad thing is she speaking the truth! I say the same shit to those chics and dicks at the center and free clinic.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

By any means necessary


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18499043
> *By any means necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

what you city boys know!! Moms and pops threw down today..


----------



## Skim

i know thats why black folks die so early from obesity, hypertension, heart disease and diabetes :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 09:26 PM~18495069
> *THIS BITCH IS A TRIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18499043
> *By any means necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 YOU GOT MY AVI TATTED ON YOU :0 :wow: NICE!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2010, 10:08 PM~18503427
> *i know thats why black folks die so early from obesity, hypertension, heart disease and diabetes :0
> *


 :yessad: hno:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2010, 10:08 PM~18503427
> *i know thats why black folks die so early from obesity, hypertension, heart disease and diabetes :0
> *


I'd rather die early eating food I love than to live a few years older eating food I hate


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 6 2010, 11:42 PM~18503929
> *I'd rather die early eating food I love than too live a few years older eating food I hate
> *


X5 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

zhAtwI41aLc&feature=related


----------



## Eazy

*I see you muhthafuccas been up to absolutely nathan in here lmao! Nah, just fucc'n wit everybody, whats been good?*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 6 2010, 10:08 PM~18503427-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know thats why black folks die so early from obesity, hypertension, heart disease and diabetes :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool! Go enjoy your kimshi' and rice balls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:42 PM~18503929
> *I'd rather die early eating food I love than too live a few years older eating food I hate
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its all bout portions. Next time skims out this way. We gona get a sista to turn him out! He got them skinny south west chics out there!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Sep 6 2010, 11:51 PM~18503989
> *I see you muhthafuccas been up to absolutely nathan in here lmao! Nah, just fucc'n wit everybody, whats been good?
> *


I'm reading angels and scotty's lowider tutorials now. Bust the 919 in 5 yrs. Hahahaha


----------



## 187PURE

much luv


----------



## E

Damn that food looks good


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 7 2010, 12:35 AM~18503893
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she aint playin


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lunch time! I'm broke so I gots left overs and ice water!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 09:26 PM~18495069
> *THIS BITCH IS A TRIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slickpanther

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: slickpanther, 1bad-azz cadi

:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 7 2010, 09:25 AM~18505797
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: slickpanther, 1bad-azz cadi
> 
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Eazy




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 7 2010, 09:25 AM~18505792
> *:uh:
> *


granted she annoying as hell! but she is right. I see tons these little girls with football gap cunts! And don't care they can pop out kids with no pain meds! Lack of dads aand the thought that weman can raise kids on there own. ( false ) hence we in society have shit like this she speeks of..


----------



## 187PURE

THIS BROTHA IS ON POINT.. REAL RAP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 7 2010, 03:10 PM~18507353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP EAZY! THAT WHITE BOY IS CLEAN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 7 2010, 01:40 PM~18507581
> *THIS BROTHA IS ON POINT.. REAL RAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

***** you booty out! whahahahaha but hes on point..





And damn bought time you learned to post vids!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 08:26 PM~18495069
> *THIS BITCH IS A TRIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw, she ain't a trip.... that bitch crazy. :roflmao: 

secretly that bitch probably wish she had a dick. :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 6 2010, 01:35 PM~18499043
> *By any means necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Laurence Fishburn?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2010, 04:35 PM~18509535
> *Laurence Fishburn?
> *


Laurence Fishburn is not part of the F.O.I.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 7 2010, 06:15 PM~18509930
> *Laurence Fishburn is not part of the F.O.I.
> *


 Okay, it must be Morpheus then.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 6 2010, 11:35 PM~18503898
> *:0 YOU GOT MY AVI TATTED ON YOU :0  :wow:  NICE!
> *


no I did tha tattoo jus showin off a lil of my werk.....


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2010, 08:24 PM~18511763
> *Okay, it must be Morpheus then.
> *


Naw, he ain't militant enough.


----------



## Skim

my car came out in this months lowrider but i havent got the issue scanned. heres some pics dirtysanchez took during the photo shoot.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 12:18 AM~18512962
> *my car came out in this months lowrider but i havent got the issue scanned. heres some pics dirtysanchez took during the photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Congratulations on the magazine article. After seeing your car in person, you deserve every letter of that article written in LRM


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 8 2010, 12:39 AM~18513048
> *Congratulations on the magazine article. After seeing your car in person, you deserve every letter of that article written in LRM
> *


X2 SKIM! LOOKING GOOD JAPANEGRO!


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2010, 09:24 PM~18511763
> *Okay, it must be Morpheus then.
> *


thanx foe the honesty


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 7 2010, 11:20 PM~18512647
> *Naw, he ain't militant enough.
> *


 :0


----------



## TWSTDFRO

how dis one I did on other side


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Mornin!

Congrats Skim!

Nice tat work ! 


And Angel shut up!


----------



## 187PURE

LITTLE SOMETHIN I'M BIDDIN ON.. HOPE I GET IT, IT'S ALREADY UP TO $91


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Thanx roadmaster
And congrats Skim nice lolo


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 10:26 PM~18495069
> *THIS BITCH IS A TRIP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow her voice was annoying. I'd hit though.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 7 2010, 03:10 PM~18507353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good, Eazy!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 8 2010, 11:24 AM~18514702
> *Looking good, Eazy!
> *


DEEEE-BOOOO!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 7 2010, 03:10 PM~18507353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EAZY, THAT'S YOU?


----------



## 187PURE

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/four-used-l...sQ5fAccessories

READ THE SELLER'S COMMENTS :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2010, 07:40 AM~18514016
> *LITTLE SOMETHIN I'M BIDDIN ON.. HOPE I GET IT, IT'S ALREADY UP TO $91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya it is getting chilli! in Philly!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone

Here are some pics from my trip to L.A..









Look who I bumped into at Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles!









My son and I at Roscoe's.









You all know I murdered this plate.


----------



## Tyrone

Kenneth Hern Park


----------



## Tyrone

More at the park...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 02:18 AM~18512962
> *my car came out in this months lowrider but i havent got the issue scanned. heres some pics dirtysanchez took during the photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congradulations Skim!!!


----------



## Tyrone

More...


----------



## Tyrone

That same day on Western and Imperial...


----------



## Tyrone

The next day on Crenshaw...


----------



## Tyrone

More from Crenshaw...


----------



## Tyrone

Redondo Beach...


















How do you pronounce this?


----------



## Tyrone

Compton...










Seen this clean '68 Impala fastback posted up in Carson.


----------



## ROBLEDO

chris burger....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO+Sep 8 2010, 01:54 AM~18513220-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanx foe the honesty
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Malcolm's face was a little thinner. Other than that, I think it looks great.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWSTDFRO_@Sep 8 2010, 01:59 AM~18513227
> *how dis one I did on other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is good.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Great pics fellas!!! keep em commin'


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Sep 8 2010, 01:50 PM~18517097-->
> 
> 
> 
> More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Sep 8 2010, 01:53 PM~18517129
> *That same day on Western and Imperial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Thats rite Tyrone thats how we do in LA. I'm honored to say I am one of the artist responsible for this mural, its gettn old but still banggin .I did the Hendrix and Armstrong (musical area).


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18517904
> *Malcolm's face was a little thinner. Other than that, I think it looks great.
> This one is good.
> *


Thx again meng


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## CHINGON66

MUCH RESPECT BROTHERS


----------



## bigswanga




----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 8 2010, 06:50 PM~18519882
> *Thats rite Tyrone thats how we do in LA. I'm honored to say I am one of the artist responsible for this mural, its gettn old but still banggin .I did the Hendrix and Armstrong (musical area).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool. I'll have to catch up with you next month at the Super Show and chop-it-up with you.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 8 2010, 03:59 PM~18517692
> *chris burger....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  STREET RIDERS GOTTA LOVE EM :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

BE BANGIN THIS WHILE DIPPIN WITH BITCHES.. THEY GET A KICK OUT OF IT  ONE TIME THIS CHICK WAS SIPPIN ON SOME ALIZE'.. I STARTED LICKING SWITCHES AND SOME SPILLED DOWN HER CHEST.. MY FOOL ASS JUST LICKED THAT SHIT RIGHT OFF.. OL' GIRL WAS HEAD OVER HEELS, NO PUN INTENDED :biggrin: 

uzD1XMIu8AU&feature=related


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2010, 10:27 AM~18525043
> *BE BANGIN THIS WHILE DIPPIN WITH BITCHES.. THEY GET A KICK OUT OF IT   ONE TIME THIS CHICK WAS SIPPIN ON SOME ALIZE'.. I STARTED LICKING SWITCHES AND SOME SPILLED DOWN HER CHEST.. MY FOOL ASS JUST LICKED THAT SHIT RIGHT OFF.. OL' GIRL WAS HEAD OVER HEELS, NO PUN INTENDED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 9 2010, 02:10 PM~18525343
> *sounds like you should have been listening to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 11:13 AM~18524942
> *Cool. I'll have to catch up with you next month at the Super Show and chop-it-up with you.
> *


Fashigadale Ultimate will be Indoors ......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD PEEPS??????????


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 04:18 AM~18532239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


owwwweeee! eggs and grits. but wheres da biscuits and gravy?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 10 2010, 08:38 AM~18533176
> *owwwweeee! eggs and grits. but wheres da biscuits and gravy?
> *


on the other plate.. I bout to hit the bed now! feel like a baby that had titty milk!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 07:41 AM~18533200
> *on the other plate.. I bout to hit the bed now! feel like a baby that had titty milk!!  :cheesy:
> *


i feel ya on dat one.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 10:41 AM~18533200
> *on the other plate.. I bout to hit the bed now! feel like a baby that had titty milk!!  :cheesy:
> *


***** YOU JUST LIKE A BIG FAT SECURITY GUARD.. RUNNING IN SLOW MOTION WITH KEYS JINGLING CHASING SHOPLIFTERS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 10 2010, 11:48 AM~18533262
> ****** YOU JUST LIKE A BIG FAT SECURITY GUARD.. RUNNING IN SLOW MOTION WITH KEYS JINGLING CHASING SHOPLIFTERS
> *


LOL :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 05:18 AM~18532239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Them grits need butter and sugar


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MORNING BROTHAZ


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18533262
> ****** YOU JUST LIKE A BIG FAT SECURITY GUARD.. RUNNING IN SLOW MOTION WITH KEYS JINGLING CHASING SHOPLIFTERS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 9 2010, 01:27 PM~18525043
> *BE BANGIN THIS WHILE DIPPIN WITH BITCHES.. THEY GET A KICK OUT OF IT   ONE TIME THIS CHICK WAS SIPPIN ON SOME ALIZE'.. I STARTED LICKING SWITCHES AND SOME SPILLED DOWN HER CHEST.. MY FOOL ASS JUST LICKED THAT SHIT RIGHT OFF.. OL' GIRL WAS HEAD OVER HEELS, NO PUN INTENDED :biggrin:
> 
> uzD1XMIu8AU&feature=related
> *


One of my favorite Quick songs!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 10 2010, 11:33 AM~18533551
> *One of my favorite Quick songs!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 10 2010, 08:48 AM~18533262
> ****** YOU JUST LIKE A BIG FAT SECURITY GUARD.. RUNNING IN SLOW MOTION WITH KEYS JINGLING CHASING SHOPLIFTERS
> *


Damn that! If them ****** get it they get it! I aint running after no one.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 01:55 PM~18534857
> *Damn that! If them ****** get it they get it! I aint running after no one..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 8 2010, 11:26 AM~18514715
> *EAZY, THAT'S YOU?
> *


 Yessir!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 8 2010, 11:24 AM~18514702
> *Looking good, Eazy!
> *


Thanks DBO!!! She still aint done though, you know how "I"t is... She ready for dat 90'd treatment though.... Fresh paint, hardlines in tha trunk, chrome undies, fully wrapped frame..... "I" can't complain... LoL


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 8 2010, 06:53 PM~18517129
> *That same day on Western and Imperial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


respect brah :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

i finally seen it for the first time today.


----------



## FiveNine619

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Skim

gotta give Maurice from Individuals his props he been putting it down for a minute, one of the few black painters laying down them patterns today. Keep doin your thang Mo.

















































































[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

NO one pays me in gum.


----------



## cutebratt04

> gotta give Maurice from Individuals his props he been putting it down for a minute, one of the few black painters laying down them patterns today. Keep doin your thang Mo.




















































































































[/quote]
Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

YES INDEED :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

we need painters here.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 07:13 AM~18553551
> *  we need painters here.
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## 187PURE

PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA IS IN MY CITY TODAY AT MASTERMAN PUBLIC SCHOOL. HE WILL BE RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY JOB :0 

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/news/local_...president-obama


----------



## 187PURE

TrDMI_Il7Mc&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 14 2010, 05:50 AM~18562719-->
> 
> 
> 
> PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA IS IN MY CITY TODAY AT MASTERMAN PUBLIC SCHOOL.  HE WILL BE RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY JOB :0
> 
> http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/news/local_...president-obama
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 05:55 AM~18562739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whip your damn camera phone out fool! Get a g pose. With that *****!_


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 09:10 AM~18563027
> *Whip your damn camera phone out fool! Get a g pose. With that *****!
> *


MAN THEM SECRET SERVICEMEN BE DONE GAFFLED ME UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 14 2010, 07:33 AM~18563104
> *MAN THEM SECRET SERVICEMEN BE DONE GAFFLED ME UP
> *


Hahaha but for real this the most laid back prez I have met. Hell take pictures. Bush didn't let me when he visited.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 08:50 AM~18563220
> *Hahaha but for real this the most laid back prez I have met. Hell take pictures. Bush didn't let me when he visited.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: pics or it didnt happen


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 07:56 AM~18563258
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: pics or it didnt happen
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 07:50 AM~18563220
> *Hahaha but for real this the most laid back prez I have met. Hell take pictures. Bush didn't let me when he visited.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 07:56 AM~18563258
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: pics or it didnt happen
> *


ah shut up and go get me some more Saki' . But Ill have to did up those pictures of when he came on base and greated folks here .. And I played for bush Sr in HS. Damn secret service fucked our instraments all up! Bush jr has a week ass hand shake!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 12:19 PM~18564379
> *ah shut up and go get me some more Saki' . But Ill have to did up those pictures of when he came on base and greated folks here .. And I played for bush Sr in HS. Damn secret service fucked our instraments all up! Bush jr has a week ass hand shake!
> *


***** YOU ALWAYS LYING :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

this is what i listen to when i'm pushin across that freeway on a lat night....

hNuCYzqiuBk&feature



what cha'll listen too?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 14 2010, 11:01 AM~18564722
> ****** YOU ALWAYS LYING :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southsiderider

:wave:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18564971
> *this is what i listen to when i'm pushin across that freeway on a lat night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 14 2010, 11:01 AM~18564722
> ****** YOU ALWAYS LYING :uh:
> *


when? I have always posted what I have done and are doing.  What have a lied about fool?


----------



## D-BO

This is dedicated to the BIG homie, 187!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 14 2010, 12:01 PM~18564722
> ****** YOU ALWAYS LYING :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 11:19 AM~18564379
> *ah shut up and go get me some more Saki' . But Ill have to did up those pictures of when he came on base and greated folks here .. And I played for bush Sr in HS. Damn secret service fucked our instraments all up! Bush jr has a week ass hand shake!
> *


POST THE DAMN PICS THEN MR. MAN BOOBIES!!!!!! 


WHO WAS IT THAT SAID THIS ****** TIDDY LOOKED LIKE A YAM? :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 11:12 PM~18572103
> *POST THE DAMN PICS THEN MR. MAN BOOBIES!!!!!!
> WHO WAS IT THAT SAID THIS ****** TIDDY LOOKED LIKE A YAM? :0
> *


lol

frosting bag tiddies!!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18572204
> *lol
> 
> frosting bag tiddies!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 15 2010, 01:03 AM~18572030
> *This is dedicated to the BIG homie, 187!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 8 2010, 03:18 AM~18512962
> *my car came out in this months lowrider but i havent got the issue scanned. heres some pics dirtysanchez took during the photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shoulda went in the mag..... thumbs way up dawg... I KNO IM LATE BUT I DONT GIVE A DAMN THAT I AM IS IT ONLINE 2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Sep 15 2010, 06:33 AM~18573135
> *this shoulda went in the mag.....  thumbs way up dawg... I KNO IM LATE BUT I DONT GIVE A DAMN THAT I AM IS IT ONLINE 2
> *


 :0 

***** got under 500 post since 05!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 10:00 PM~18569577
> *when? I have always posted what I have done and are doing.  What have a lied about fool?
> *


MY BAD, GUM BUMPING


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

What it is folk


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

you'll ****** need some chill tunes!! Cant listen to that murder murder shit all the time! relax and just ride . Nice low and slow.


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 14 2010, 12:47 PM~18563629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RESPECT HOMEBOYS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 16 2010, 06:41 AM~18581779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 

old man shoes!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 16 2010, 12:19 PM~18583015
> *:0
> 
> old man shoes!!!
> *


O/G


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Clarks! With the white soles. Or chukkaz!


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 14 2010, 10:47 AM~18563629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ghey


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 15 2010, 08:09 AM~18573341
> *:0
> 
> ***** got under 500 post since 05!
> *



No need to be post whore, some people like to just sit back and observe


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Sep 17 2010, 10:52 AM~18591152
> *No need to be post whore, some people like to just sit back and observe
> *


 :biggrin: 


***** can talk on phone though!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 16 2010, 07:41 AM~18581779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


og crokasacs and winos are the shit


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 17 2010, 10:11 PM~18594801
> *og crokasacs and winos are the shit
> *


BUT THEY DON'T HEAR ME DOE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

og crokasacs and winos are the shit

:|


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! Nice out. I might go shave another 2 inches of the ride! Slam tires into fender above frame!


----------



## Tyrone

Check out Super Natural on Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Super-Natura...125914384119450


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 19 2010, 03:10 PM~18604902
> *Check out Super Natural on Facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Super-Natura...125914384119450
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 16 2010, 09:41 AM~18581779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I BOUGHT 3 PAIRS OF THEM AT COMPTON SWAP,MEET WHEN I WENT HOME BLUE BLK AND BROWN OLD SCHOOL SHIT THERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 09:10 AM~18610422
> *I BOUGHT 3 PAIRS OF THEM AT COMPTON SWAP,MEET WHEN I WENT HOME BLUE BLK AND BROWN OLD SCHOOL SHIT THERE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 11:10 AM~18610422
> *I BOUGHT 3 PAIRS OF THEM AT COMPTON SWAP,MEET WHEN I WENT HOME BLUE BLK AND BROWN OLD SCHOOL SHIT THERE
> *


THAT FOOL FUNDI DON'T KNOW WASUP.. THAT'S O/G SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 20 2010, 11:43 AM~18611679
> *THAT FOOL FUNDI DON'T KNOW WASUP.. THAT'S O/G SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


I grew up out East and far east fool! Timb chukaz and clarks.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 20 2010, 01:52 PM~18611759
> *I grew up out East and far east fool! Timb chukaz and clarks.
> *


TIMBO CHUCKA STYLES IS COOL.. I HAD A PAIR


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 20 2010, 02:43 PM~18611679
> *THAT FOOL FUNDI DON'T KNOW WASUP.. THAT'S O/G SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


LOL NOPE DONT I WAS STYLING N MINEZ AT O FEST YESTERDAY BLUE UP HAHA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 12:11 PM~18611903
> *LOL NOPE DONT I WAS STYLING N MINEZ AT O FEST YESTERDAY BLUE UP HAHA
> *


Post up pictures! Of that great southern meeting!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 02:11 PM~18611903
> *LOL NOPE DONT I WAS STYLING N MINEZ AT O FEST YESTERDAY BLUE UP HAHA
> *


TRUED UP HUH PLAYA :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

*BUMPER DRAGGIN JAM*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 03:11 PM~18611903
> *LOL NOPE DONT I WAS STYLING N MINEZ AT O FEST YESTERDAY BLUE UP HAHA
> *


i hate i messed to just kick it with you guys,


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 20 2010, 04:07 PM~18612353
> *i hate i messed to just kick it with you guys,
> *



ITS COOL LOCO NEXT TIME I SAW UR CUZZIN UP THERE NITTY WE KICCED FOR A HOT ME ME HIM AND HIS LIL MAN HAHA HES COOL  HE GOT THERE KINDA LATE AND U KNOW ME I B ALL OVER THE SHOWS PUTTIN IT N  I CANT STAY STILL THATS Y THE WIFIE DONT GO ANYMORE LOL :0


----------



## cripn8ez

HAHA I WAS ALSO LOOKIN FOR UR NEW FRIENDS HAHA U KNOW? LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 04:19 PM~18612442
> *ITS COOL LOCO NEXT TIME I SAW UR CUZZIN UP THERE NITTY WE KICCED FOR A HOT ME ME HIM AND HIS LIL MAN HAHA HES COOL  HE GOT THERE KINDA LATE AND U KNOW ME I B ALL OVER THE SHOWS PUTTIN IT N  I CANT STAY STILL THATS Y THE WIFIE DONT GO ANYMORE LOL :0
> *


thats rite!! you b every where in the mix


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 20 2010, 04:21 PM~18612461
> *HAHA I WAS ALSO LOOKIN FOR UR NEW FRIENDS HAHA U KNOW? LOL
> *


who that?? u talkin bout buddy?


----------



## Tyrone

Are any of you coming to Las Vegas for the Super Show?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Sep 20 2010, 01:21 PM~18612461-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA I WAS ALSO LOOKIN FOR UR NEW FRIENDS HAHA U KNOW? LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Sep 20 2010, 01:46 PM~18612634
> *who that?? u talkin bout buddy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 20 2010, 01:47 PM~18612637
> *Are any of you coming to Las Vegas for the Super Show?
> *


 I think I might cancel this trip to Vegas. I have to finish this car by next year bro. I need all the extra money I can get. Imperials will be going with full undercarriage display cars though.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 05:08 PM~18614388
> *I think I might cancel this trip to Vegas. I have to finish this car by next year bro. I need all the extra money I can get. Imperials will be going with full undercarriage display cars though.
> *


 :0 

You not as far as some of us have to go! If I still lived out that way I'd be burning the hwy up..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 20 2010, 06:36 PM~18615388
> *:0
> 
> You not as far as some of us have to go! If I still lived out that way I'd be burning the hwy up..
> *


Gas
Hotel
Food
Entry fee
Running Around Money

Na, bro. I have to stay focused on the 64. I have to pay for a lot of labor and a few parts on my car before the end of the year.

Besides, I'm in L.A. I can see Lowriders anytime.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 06:45 PM~18615479
> *Gas
> Hotel
> Food
> Entry fee
> Running Around Money
> Kids and famly.
> 
> Na, bro. I have to stay focused on the 64. I have to pay for a lot of labot and a few parts on my before the end of the year.
> 
> Besides, I'm in L.A. I can see Lowriders anytime.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 20 2010, 07:04 PM~18615694
> *:werd:
> *


***** please, miss me with that bullshit. People are SUPPOSED to take care of their families regardless. 

It's you weenies with your family cards that ain't got THE MOTHAFUKIN' HUSTLE in yourself to build your shit that come up with these lame excuses.

Fundi, so your family is the reason why you have a stock Roadmaster on Back To The Future II rims and tires? :uh: 

I'm as much of a lowrider as I am committed to my family. This is what I do. This is me. 

All you guys got dreams but some of you ain't got the heart t make them a reality. God blessed you with good health so you can feed your kids, take care of your woman AND build a show car. So do it! 

Ol' "Imma do it tomorrow as ******" 'When i get outta school, when the kids move out, when I can afford it, When Jesus blesses me blah blah blah. Go get yourselves a LRM magazine subscription and place to watch the game on the sidelines weenies! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 08:44 PM~18616834
> ****** please, miss me with that bullshit. People are SUPPOSED to take care of their families regardless.
> 
> It's you weenies with your family cards that ain't got THE MOTHAFUKIN' HUSTLE in yourself to build your shit that come up with these lame excuses.
> 
> Fundi, so your family is the reason why you have a stock Roadmaster on Back To The Future II rims and tires?  :uh:
> 
> I'm as much of a lowrider as I am committed to my family. This is what I do. This is me.
> 
> All you guys got dreams but some of you ain't got the heart t make them a reality. God blessed you with good health so you can feed your kids, take care of your woman AND build a show car. So do it!
> 
> Ol' "Imma do it tomorrow as ******" 'When i get outta school, when the kids move out, when I can afford it, When Jesus blesses me blah blah blah. Go get yourselves a LRM magazine subscription and place to watch the game on the sidelines weenies!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My cars super clean. Runs well and lays out. That's all I want. Trophies and cock measuring don't mater to me. You as bad as one them booty out fools! So you build a ride that's on a trailor. Ya! And your worn out doing it! Ya. But who have you impressed? Only ten percent folks gona notice shaved fire walls. Clean floor panels and clean fenders. I have more repect for the kat that bolts shit on and is a weekend or betta yet dailey driver. You can throw money at any thing. But being a tru ryder takes heart!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 20 2010, 09:03 PM~18617099
> *My cars super clean. Runs well and lays out. That's all I want. Trophies and cock measuring don't mater to me. You as bad as one them booty out fools! So you build a ride that's on a trailor. Ya! And your worn out doing it! Ya. But who have you impressed? Only ten percent folks gona notice shaved fire walls. Clean floor panels and clean fenders. I have more repect for the kat that bolts shit on and is a weekend or betta yet dailey driver. You can throw money at any thing. But being a tru ryder takes heart!
> *


You have no idea in hell what true lowriding is even about Buford. And your car does NOT lay. BELIEVE ME.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 09:10 PM~18617175
> *You have no idea in hell what true lowriding is even about Buford. And your car does NOT lay. BELIEVE ME.
> *


 :uh: my frames on ground. And I know more then you think!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 20 2010, 09:40 PM~18617556
> *:uh: my ttities on ground. And I know more then you think!
> *


FIXED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 1996, 10:00 PM~18617795
> *My ego is bigger then what I'm lacking in the sac ! My Book due out in the spring " how to build a low and proper ways to hate hard!" 50 free copies!
> *


I'm still waiting!


----------



## 187PURE

NEED A 63 RAG IN MY LIFE.. ONCE THE CADDY IS COMPLETE (THIS YEAR), THAT'S WAS I'M AIMING FOR


----------



## 187PURE

I'D LIKE TO TAKE THE TIME TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO GOD, MEXICANS, AND O/Gs FOR GIVING US LOWRIDING.. IF IT WAS'NT FOR YALL, I WOULD'NT HAVE A LIFE.. REAL TALK!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 10:44 PM~18616834
> ****** please, miss me with that bullshit. People are SUPPOSED to take care of their families regardless.
> 
> It's you weenies with your family cards that ain't got THE MOTHAFUKIN' HUSTLE in yourself to build your shit that come up with these lame excuses.
> 
> Fundi, so your family is the reason why you have aOl' "Imma do it tomorrow as ******" 'When i get outta school, when the kids move out, when I can afford it, When Jesus blesses me blah blah blah. Go get yourselves a LRM magazine subscription and place to watch the game on the sidelines weenies!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 21 2010, 12:56 AM~18618289
> *NEED A 63 RAG IN MY LIFE.. ONCE THE CADDY IS COMPLETE (THIS YEAR), THAT'S WAS I'M AIMING FOR
> *


Maken moves....


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18615479
> *Gas
> Hotel
> Food
> Entry fee
> Running Around Money
> 
> Na, bro. I have to stay focused on the 64. I have to pay for a lot of labor and a few parts on my car before the end of the year.
> 
> Besides, I'm in L.A. I can see Lowriders anytime.
> *



AINT THAT THE TRUTH. MAN IM NOT GOING TO TEXAS THIS YR  HOWS THINGS BEEN U SEEN MY LIL LOCO?


----------



## 187PURE

> Maken moves....
> [/b]


GOT TO HOMIE GOT TO.. YOU KNOW THE SONG: _"GOTTA KEEP ON MOVIN GOTTA KEEP ON PUSHIN"_


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Sep 21 2010, 01:16 AM~18618428
> *:roflmao:
> *


I MISSED YOUR CALL YO.. I'MA CALL YOU


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

One the NY \ NC bros swanging on a double pump Caddi! :cheesy: Single BMH set-uo out of Expo!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 21 2010, 01:43 PM~18622266
> *One the NY \ NC  bros swanging on a double pump Caddi!  :cheesy: Single BMH set-uo out of Expo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN ARE YOU ON SOME KIND OF MEDICATION?? WHY WOULD YOU POST THEM GARBAGE ASS CHIPPERS :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 21 2010, 11:48 AM~18622293
> *MAN ARE YOU ON SOME KIND OF MEDICATION??  WHY WOULD YOU POST THEM GARBAGE ASS CHIPPERS :uh:
> *


Go tell them in there thread tuff guy! And at least they ridding and having fun. Not on line spending all they chump change being miserably ole *****!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 10:00 PM~18617795
> *FIXED
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 21 2010, 02:03 PM~18622387
> *Go tell them in there thread tuff guy! And at least they ridding and having fun. Not on line spending all they chump change being miserably ole *****!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AINT MAD AT 'EM.. I'M JUST WONDERING WHY YOU BOSTING POSTING CHIPPERS LIKE IT'S SOMETHING MAJOR.. LITTLE *****


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 21 2010, 02:03 PM~18622387
> *Go tell them in there thread tuff guy! And at least they ridding and having fun. Not on line spending all they chump change being miserably ole *****!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND YOU KNOW WHAT, YOU RIGHT.. THEY OUT THERE HAVING A GOOD TIME.. I CAN'T HATE ON THAT.. BUT CHIPPIN IS CHIPPIN, POINT BLANK!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 08:44 PM~18616834
> ****** please, miss me with that bullshit. People are SUPPOSED to take care of their families regardless.
> 
> It's you weenies with your family cards that ain't got THE MOTHAFUKIN' HUSTLE in yourself to build your shit that come up with these lame excuses.
> 
> Fundi, so your family is the reason why you have a stock Roadmaster on Back To The Future II rims and tires?  :uh:
> 
> I'm as much of a lowrider as I am committed to my family. This is what I do. This is me.
> 
> All you guys got dreams but some of you ain't got the heart t make them a reality. God blessed you with good health so you can feed your kids, take care of your woman AND build a show car. So do it!
> 
> Ol' "Imma do it tomorrow as ******" 'When i get outta school, when the kids move out, when I can afford it, When Jesus blesses me blah blah blah. Go get yourselves a LRM magazine subscription and place to watch the game on the sidelines weenies!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: 






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 21 2010, 11:43 AM~18622266
> *One the NY \ NC  bros swanging on a double pump Caddi!  :cheesy: Single BMH set-uo out of Expo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

They need some sodas with them chips.......lol


What was the ruler a TALL CAN.... :biggrin:

And to be double pump at that................CHILD PLEASE!!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 06:08 PM~18614388
> *I think I might cancel this trip to Vegas. I have to finish this car by next year bro. I need all the extra money I can get. Imperials will be going with full undercarriage display cars though.
> *


man just come out fool, you could bust a 2 day there and back, hit the 15 and u could do the weekend for under 300 bucks


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 09:44 PM~18616834
> ****** please, miss me with that bullshit. People are SUPPOSED to take care of their families regardless.
> 
> It's you weenies with your family cards that ain't got THE MOTHAFUKIN' HUSTLE in yourself to build your shit that come up with these lame excuses.
> 
> Fundi, so your family is the reason why you have a stock Roadmaster on Back To The Future II rims and tires?  :uh:
> 
> I'm as much of a lowrider as I am committed to my family. This is what I do. This is me.
> 
> All you guys got dreams but some of you ain't got the heart t make them a reality. God blessed you with good health so you can feed your kids, take care of your woman AND build a show car. So do it!
> 
> Ol' "Imma do it tomorrow as ******" 'When i get outta school, when the kids move out, when I can afford it, When Jesus blesses me blah blah blah. Go get yourselves a LRM magazine subscription and place to watch the game on the sidelines weenies!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 this fool said back to the future part 2 rims


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 20 2010, 11:56 PM~18618289
> *NEED A 63 RAG IN MY LIFE.. ONCE THE CADDY IS COMPLETE (THIS YEAR), THAT'S WAS I'M AIMING FOR
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 08:12 PM~18627291
> *man just come out fool, you could bust a 2 day there and back, hit the 15 and u could do the weekend for under 300 bucks
> *


 I might, we'll see.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 08:19 PM~18627380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 IMPN8EZ! :0


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 10:19 PM~18627380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 22 2010, 12:40 AM~18629507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Build that NCWS chapter up bro.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 22 2010, 07:52 PM~18636848
> *Build that NCWS chapter up bro.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18637242
> *
> *


u gonna join westside


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:50 PM~18647852
> *u gonna join westside
> *


Snow would probably court him on the set too...you know how Snow is. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2010, 08:50 PM~18647852
> *u gonna join westside
> *


Naw we all cool. But his peaple know mine. Out there in LA and mexi cali.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

crackin brothaz!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 22 2010, 12:40 AM~18629507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good snow!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

It's Friday. :uh: 











Pay bills and might can squeeze out a 2.99 wendys meal deal..


----------



## D-BO

187, I know you remember the homie, G-Slim from New Orleans! This was back in 94'!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 

I see youll eat good in Texas.. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 25 2010, 08:03 PM~18661580
> *:0
> 
> I see youll eat good in Texas.. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: FUNDI THATS COMPTON CHAPTER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 07:24 PM~18661672
> *:uh:  FUNDI THATS COMPTON CHAPTER
> *


 :cheesy: 
Post up some truck pics!


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim  Yesterday, 09:43 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice shot. Kinda reminds of another tight shot


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 26 2010, 10:02 AM~18663982
> *Nice shot. Kinda reminds of another tight shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now thats a rare pic. 

that's Gary May on the top right.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wish my fro would grow out!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Sep 24 2010, 04:19 PM~18653430
> *187, I know you remember the homie, G-Slim from New Orleans! This was back in 94'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN.. I FORGOT ALL ABOUT HOMEBOY :0 D-BO YOU'S A MUTHAFUCKA BOY.. WAY BEFORE YOUR TIME BROTHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 08:43 PM~18661470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ALWAYS LIKED THIS FLIC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 09:24 PM~18661672
> *:uh:  FUNDI THATS COMPTON CHAPTER
> *


HE'S THE TYPE OF ***** THAT YOU'LL JUST REACH ACROSS THE DINNER TABLE AND SLAP FOR BEING STUPID


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 26 2010, 07:14 AM~18663454
> *:cheesy:
> Post up some truck pics!
> *


:uh:
alm to face:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18665148-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE'S THE TYPE OF ***** THAT YOU'LL JUST REACH ACROSS THE DINNER TABLE AND SLAP FOR BEING STUPID
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Sep 26 2010, 02:18 PM~18665687
> *:uh:
> alm to face:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Tyrone

MC Eiht-'So Well'


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

GOT A LETTER FROM GANGSTER A FEW WEEKS AGO.. HE'S OVER HERE WHERE I AM (YOU KNOW HOW THE FEDS BOUNCE YOU AROUND). ANYWAY, HE'S IN GOOD SPIRITS AND WILL TOUCH DOWN REAL SOON


----------



## illstorm

Any of you cats remember Blackstreet magazine. A cat use to dig the African American  perspective on the cutlure


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 27 2010, 06:39 AM~18671082-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT A LETTER FROM GANGSTER A FEW WEEKS AGO.. HE'S OVER HERE WHERE I AM (YOU KNOW HOW THE FEDS BOUNCE YOU AROUND).  ANYWAY, HE'S IN GOOD SPIRITS AND WILL TOUCH DOWN REAL SOON
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This *****! You gona bake him some cookies and wire funds to his canteen.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Sep 27 2010, 08:21 AM~18671593
> *Any of you cats remember Blackstreet magazine. A cat use to dig the African American   perspective on the cutlure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Sits low!


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 27 2010, 09:21 AM~18671593
> *Any of you cats remember Blackstreet magazine. A cat use to dig the African American   perspective on the cutlure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wasnt this before they became wheels 2000???


----------



## Pistol Pete

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 26 2010, 12:45 PM~18665148
> *HE'S THE TYPE OF ***** THAT YOU'LL JUST REACH ACROSS THE DINNER TABLE AND SLAP FOR BEING STUPID
> *


:roflmao: why everyone hate on that fool


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18604902
> *Check out Super Natural on Facebook.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Super-Natura...125914384119450
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18661470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN SKIM WHERE DID YOU GET THIS PIC HOMIE. THAT'S ME BEHIND NENE WITH THE LOC'S ON :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2010, 11:30 PM~18668576
> *MC Eiht-'So Well'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 27 2010, 11:28 AM~18672044
> *This *****! You gona bake him some cookies and wire funds to his canteen.
> *


SQUARE ASS ***** :uh: .. YOU KNOW NUTHIN BOUT SHOOTIN KITES TO HOMIES.. STAY IN YOUR LANE FAT BOY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Sep 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18672516
> *:roflmao: why everyone hate on that fool
> *


THAT ***** BRINGS IT ON HIMSELF.. I'M BOUT TO HIT 95 SOUTH AND SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF HIM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Pistol Pete_@Sep 27 2010, 12:26 PM~18672516
> *:roflmao: why everyone hate on that fool
> *


THIS IS EXACTLY WHY http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562475 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Sep 27 2010, 11:56 AM~18673175-->
> 
> 
> 
> SQUARE ASS ***** :uh: .. YOU KNOW NUTHIN BOUT SHOOTIN KITES TO HOMIES.. STAY IN YOUR LANE FAT BOY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Sep 27 2010, 11:59 AM~18673184
> *THAT ***** BRINGS IT ON HIMSELF.. I'M BOUT TO HIT 95 SOUTH AND SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF HIM
> *


 :0 

***** please !! Its only 5hrs and Ill throw a cook out for you if you acually do ride. And im up there all the time.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 27 2010, 02:45 PM~18673513
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ***** please !! Its only 5hrs and Ill throw a cook out for you if you acually do ride. And im up there all the time.
> *


9hrs


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 27 2010, 12:46 PM~18673531
> *9hrs
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 23 2010, 09:22 PM~18648194
> *Naw we all cool. But his peaple know mine. Out there in LA and mexi cali.
> *


NO ONE LIKES YOU PUNK. YOU AINT GOT NO "PEOPLE"



> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Sep 24 2010, 05:11 AM~18650051-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday.  :uh:
> Pay bills and might can squeeze out a 2.99 wendys meal deal..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GET A JOB YOU BROKE BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 07:03 PM~18661580
> *:0
> 
> I see youll eat good in Texas.. :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IGNORANT ASS MOTHA FUCKA :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 06:14 AM~18663454
> *:cheesy:
> Post up some truck pics!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YO *****, DIS 2010, AINT NO BODY LOWRIDING NO TRUCKS OR 4 DOORS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:34 AM~18664486
> *Wish my fro would grow out!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP AND USE YO MOMMA FRO.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Sep 27 2010, 09:28 AM~18672044
> *This *****! You gona bake him some cookies and wire funds to his canteen.
> 
> *


MAN, SUMBODY NEEDS TO KILL YO ASS ALREADY.


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 27 2010, 12:45 PM~18673513
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ***** please !! Its only 5hrs and Ill throw a cook out for you if you acually do ride. And im up there all the time.
> *


IMMA BOUT TO RIDE UP FROM DA ATL AND BEAT YO ASS AND I DONT WANT NONE OF YOUR WELFARE ASS FAKE CHRISTIAN FOOD, YOU CHUILD MOLESTING ASS BITCH.


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Sep 27 2010, 01:19 PM~18673846
> *IMMA BOUT TO RIDE UP FROM DA ATL AND BEAT YO ASS AND I DONT WANT NONE OF YOUR WELFARE ASS FAKE CHRISTIAN FOOD, YOU CHUILD MOLESTING ASS BITCH.
> *


Your ignorant! And Skims truck is not a low bitch! I wish you would roll up here! Couse ill beat your fucking ass back to GA. And on !


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18676037
> *Your ignorant! And Skims truck is not a low bitch! I wish you would roll up here! Couse ill beat your fucking ass back to GA. And on !
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Sep 27 2010, 01:19 PM~18673846
> *IMMA BOUT TO RIDE UP FROM DA ATL AND BEAT YO ASS AND I DONT WANT NONE OF YOUR WELFARE ASS FAKE CHRISTIAN FOOD, YOU CHUILD MOLESTING ASS BITCH.
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 27 2010, 06:45 PM~18676572
> *:0
> *


 :0. Ill be out there for x mas again!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 27 2010, 06:49 PM~18676615
> *:0. Ill be out there for x mas again!
> *


I don't care. I don't like you.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2010, 09:43 PM~18661470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS MY LOC DOLLAR TO THE LEFT NEXT TO OLD SCHOOL ESE  HAHA WAY BACC HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 23 2010, 11:51 PM~18647863
> *Snow would probably court him on the set too...you know how Snow is.  :uh:
> *



ILL TURN THAT FOO INTO A STRAIGHT FOOT SOLDIER HAHA AND HELL B ALL BLK HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 24 2010, 01:49 AM~18648927
> *:wow:  looks good snow!
> *



THANX HOMIE ITS GETTIN THERE I HAVE ALOT OF NEW STIFF FOR IT WHEN ITS READY :biggrin: 

MAN WISH I COULD JOIN U GUYS THIS YR FOR HOPTOBERFEST BUT THINGS SLOW RIGHT NOW :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 27 2010, 11:21 AM~18671593
> *Any of you cats remember Blackstreet magazine. A cat use to dig the African American   perspective on the cutlure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM HOMIE U BRAKIN OUT THE OLD SHIT :biggrin: :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 27 2010, 06:53 PM~18676638-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. I don't like you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Sep 27 2010, 06:56 PM~18676659
> *ILL TURN THAT FOO INTO A STRAIGHT FOOT SOLDIER HAHA AND HELL B ALL BLK HAHA
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 27 2010, 08:57 PM~18676681
> *THANX HOMIE ITS GETTIN THERE I HAVE ALOT OF NEW STIFF FOR IT WHEN ITS READY :biggrin:
> 
> MAN WISH I COULD JOIN U GUYS THIS YR FOR HOPTOBERFEST BUT THINGS SLOW RIGHT NOW :angry:
> *


WEED DROUGHT? :0 
J/K


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 28 2010, 05:42 AM~18679964
> *WEED DROUGHT? :0
> J/K
> *


 :nono:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 27 2010, 06:57 PM~18676681
> *THANX HOMIE ITS GETTIN THERE I HAVE ALOT OF NEW STIFF FOR IT WHEN ITS READY :biggrin:
> 
> MAN WISH I COULD JOIN U GUYS THIS YR FOR HOPTOBERFEST BUT THINGS SLOW RIGHT NOW :angry:
> *


damn! too bad homie! maybe next year !


----------



## 187PURE

lUuaM3U4sPw&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

EXa7ZtMIRXI&feature=related


----------



## Skim

> Any of you cats remember Blackstreet magazine. A cat use to dig the African American  perspective on the cutlure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** SAID VALUE: $50,000 :0


----------



## plague

DAMN, THATS A NICE CADDY, I WOULD LIKE TO GET AHOLD OF SOME OF THE HISTORY OF BLACK SIDE OF LOWRIDING, I LOVE TALKING TO SOME OF THE OLDER MEMBERS OF YOUR CLUB SKIM, MAKE ME SEE LOWRIDING WAY DIFFRENT. FINALLY GOT MY LOWRIDER MAG WITH YOUR FEATURE CAR LOOKS GOOD,CAN I GET A SIGNED COPY FOR MY SHOP WALL OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 28 2010, 11:29 PM~18689010
> *DAMN, THATS A NICE CADDY, I WOULD LIKE TO GET AHOLD OF SOME OF THE HISTORY OF BLACK SIDE OF LOWRIDING, I LOVE TALKING TO SOME OF THE OLDER MEMBERS OF YOUR CLUB SKIM, MAKE ME SEE LOWRIDING WAY DIFFRENT. FINALLY GOT MY LOWRIDER MAG WITH YOUR FEATURE CAR LOOKS GOOD,CAN I GET A SIGNED COPY FOR MY SHOP WALL OR WHAT :biggrin:
> *


:0 BRING IT TO VEGAS :biggrin:

here it is on LRM site for those who havent got the magazine

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1...e/photo_06.html


----------



## plague

MY WIFE HADNT GOT THE MAIL FOR A MINUTE I WAS LIKE WERE IS MY MAG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=322654&hl= :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 29 2010, 08:39 AM~18691546
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=322654&hl=  :0
> *


Some nice pictures. Would teach some these cats what ridding about. Kind of funny how they not on wires or 2 door imps! :0 

Damn I wish my fro would do right!


----------



## KABEL




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 09:43 AM~18691574
> *Some nice pictures. Would teach some these cats what ridding about. Kind of funny how they not on wires or 2 door imps! :0
> 
> Damn I wish my fro would do right!
> *


that was the era of cragars before wires and those 3 pics dont mean no one was fuckin with impalas at the time.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2010, 09:17 AM~18691825
> *that was the era of cragars before wires and those 3 pics dont mean no one was fuckin with impalas at the time.
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 27 2010, 09:21 AM~18671593
> *Any of you cats remember Blackstreet magazine. A cat use to dig the African American   perspective on the cutlure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 26 2010, 10:02 AM~18663982
> *Nice shot. Kinda reminds of another tight shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that pic


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 29 2010, 09:17 AM~18691825-->
> 
> 
> 
> that was the era of cragars before wires and those 3 pics dont mean no one was fuckin with impalas at the time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Sep 29 2010, 01:40 PM~18693768
> *
> *





I know that, you two moooks! I'm just saying. Some kats don't know there more to ryding then a dre day vidoe!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18695094
> *I know that,  you two moooks! I'm just saying. Some kats don't know there more to ryding then a dre day vidoe!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lbrewer

64 in the high speed...






I love this stock cut out trey..






The 4


----------



## bigswanga

OMG :0 Man Fundi...What did you do? :roflmao: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562945










OT is on your head i mean neck lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 30 2010, 12:14 AM~18699104
> *OMG  :0 Man Fundi...What did you do? :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=562945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT is on your head i mean neck  lol
> *


yeah, we can be pretty ruthless down there. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 30 2010, 07:52 AM~18700168
> *yeah, we can be pretty ruthless down there. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 
Thats why when im there i look but dont speak :yessad: lol


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 30 2010, 08:41 AM~18700502
> *:thumbsup:
> Thats why when im there i look but dont speak  :yessad: lol
> *


 x2 :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 30 2010, 08:42 AM~18700511
> *x2 :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 30 2010, 07:41 AM~18700502
> *:thumbsup:
> Thats why when im there i look but dont speak  :yessad: lol
> *


its all good playa....  tell the homie BLUE i said WEST UP?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 05:30 PM~18695094
> *I know that,  you two moooks! I'm just saying. Some kats don't know there more to ryding then a dre day vidoe!
> *


you didnt know that. You was just trying to use that to justify your roadmaster on bubble caps.


----------



## Skim

FROM THAT SAME TOPIC :0 



> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Sep 29 2010, 10:29 AM~18691923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMGWTFTSWFNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Crackin brothas!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.

I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.

I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice. 

Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!


----------



## Eazy

Wow. Do what you do CF.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 11:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, fuck that shit. i woulda kept the 64. ***** u aint big punchie. as long as u happy that's all that matters


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 02:14 AM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have any pics of that 64 you sold?? I've seen a couple before.. but never a full car shot to see the paint.


----------



## "G-Money"

TGIF....riders.


----------



## lowlowlow

The blonde was sold? All that time and fuss on the car and it never hit the streets? Does Imperials let you stay? Just wonderin



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 11:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rant: Man you put a lot of blood sweat and tears in that ride homie,im sure it was hard to let it go.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Needs white walls! 

And your fat ass on that bike it prob. Lays low!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


nice bike fool!!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN CF!! I WAS WAITN FOR THE SUICIDE BUST OUT!  
THE BIKE LOOKS DOPE! :wow:


----------



## Pistol Pete

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 08:04 AM~18710195
> *Needs white walls!
> 
> And your fat ass on that bike it prob. Lays low!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nice bike fool!!
> *


the fuck you talking about? U lookin like a burnt ass michelain man :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see you on da SHAW...... :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 01:14 AM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHH SHIT THIS FOOL BE TALKIN BOUT ME SELLIN BOTH MY 64 AND THIS FOOL SOLD HID ALMOST FINISHED 64 FOR A BIKE, CAN YOU EVEN RIDE IT WITH OUT TRANNING WHEELS HOMIE LOL BIKE LOOK COOL THOUGH HOMIE BUT DAMN MAN :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 1 2010, 07:04 AM~18710195
> *Needs white walls!
> 
> And your fat ass on that bike it prob. Lays low!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nice bike fool!!
> *


you're no spring chicken, pal. :scrutinize:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH A BIKE BROTHA AND STILL LOWRIDE!!!  :biggrin: * *DO YOU!!!  *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2010, 12:38 AM~18707680
> *you didnt know that. You was just trying to use that to justify your roadmaster on bubble caps.
> *


YO C U SUNDAY LOCO  U KNOW WSCC CHARLOTTE TRAVELS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 01:14 AM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CUZZ U A FOO Y THE HELL U DO THAT MAN IM WHOOPIN UR AZZ WHEN I GET BACC TO THE LAND LOL AND U CANT DRIVE FOR ME ANYMORE U LOST UR HOOD PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

HAHA FOOOKER U SAID U WAS AT THE HOSPITAL LOL??????? I HANG UP AND U GET RT ON LIL LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Sep 30 2010, 11:08 PM~18708465-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Do what you do CF.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 05:39 AM~18709489
> *damn, fuck that shit. i woulda kept the 64. ***** u aint big punchie. as long as u happy that's all that matters
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Punchie is gonna have my bike saturday to put some music in it. 4 6x9's, 2 5.25's 2 amps. I'm gonna miss the rider though :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 05:59 AM~18709558
> *do you have any pics of that 64 you sold?? I've seen a couple before.. but never a full car shot to see the paint.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i'll dig them out later when Im on a better computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 06:38 AM~18709758
> *The blonde was sold?  All that time and fuss on the car and it never hit the streets?  Does Imperials let you stay?  Just wonderin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shopping for another car now. I'm still and IMP
> 
> The new owner is part of the club so the Blonde stays with the Black and Gold!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DKM [email protected] 1 2010, 07:02 AM~18709888
> *:rant: Man you put a lot of blood sweat and tears in that ride homie,im sure it was hard to let it go.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man u ain't lied!!
> 
> I've been wanting a bike for a while, this has been a long time coming
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 11:17 AM~18711484
> *DAMN CF!! I WAS WAITN FOR THE SUICIDE BUST OUT!
> THE BIKE LOOKS DOPE! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It still is brutha
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Pistol [email protected] 1 2010, 12:08 PM~18711809
> *the fuck you talking about? U lookin like a burnt ass michelain man :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol @ Michelin man hahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Oct 1 2010, 12:33 PM~18711957
> *AHHHH SHIT THIS FOOL BE TALKIN BOUT ME SELLIN BOTH MY 64 AND THIS FOOL SOLD HID ALMOST FINISHED 64 FOR A BIKE, CAN YOU EVEN RIDE IT WITH OUT TRANNING WHEELS HOMIE LOL BIKE LOOK COOL THOUGH HOMIE BUT DAMN MAN :wow:
> *


 i had to have the seat dropped 2" and my heels are still off the ground unless I wear boots! lmao


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 1 2010, 01:02 PM~18712167
> *AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH A BIKE BROTHA AND STILL  LOWRIDE!!!    :biggrin:  DO YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 right on! CB


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2010, 02:32 PM~18712881
> *CUZZ U A FOO Y THE HELL U DO THAT MAN IM WHOOPIN UR AZZ WHEN I GET BACC TO THE LAND LOL AND U CANT DRIVE FOR ME ANYMORE U LOST UR HOOD PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 fucc you, you can sit on the back like a hoe but dont be huggin on me when we doin' 95mph down the 110 fwy!!

I am in the hospital on the laptop..in the visitors room..moms havin' cancer surgery


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 05:59 PM~18713143
> *fucc you, you can sit on the back like a hoe but dont be huggin on me when we doin' 95mph down the 110 fwy!!
> 
> I am in the hospital on the laptop..in the visitors room..moms havin' cancer surgery
> *



FUCC U IM GONNA GAS HOP ON UR BIKE FUCCER HAHAHAHAHAHA


MAN HOPE MOMS GETS BETTER U HAVE MY THOUGHTS N PRAYERS LOCO HIT ME IF U NEED TO  


U STILL A FUCCER ALL THAT SHIT U TELL ME BOUT MY SS AND U SOLD URS MAN IT MUST HAVE BEEN A NICE DEAL? BUT U STILL OST UR HOOD PASS LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks Snow and fuck you..I'm gonna buy me a caprice..i'm working out a deal on a real 87 caprice right now...and not no 4 door with cal trans stripes on it like you got!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 06:11 PM~18713239
> *Thanks Snow and fuck you..I'm gonna buy me a caprice..i'm working out a deal on a real 87 caprice right now...and not no 4 door with cal trans stripes on it like you got!!!
> *


LMAO HAHA DONT COPY MY STRIPS FOO.. MY SHIT GETTIN FIXED NOW IT WILL B BACC NEW YR  

SEND ME PIX?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2010, 06:15 PM~18713279
> *LMAO HAHA DONT COPY MY STRIPS FOO.. MY SHIT GETTIN FIXED NOW IT WILL B BACC NEW YR
> 
> SEND ME PIX?
> *



MIGHT SELL MY SS AND GET A BOAT NOW :0 A UGLY ORANGE 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2010, 03:16 PM~18713289
> *MIGHT SELL MY SS AND GET A BOAT NOW :0 A UGLY ORANGE 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 might as well...you already a Gilligan lookin' muthafucca lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 06:42 PM~18713498
> *might as well...you already a Gilligan lookin' muthafucca lol
> *



HAHA NEVER UNLESS I GET 10GZ  U HAVE ANYTHING LEFT CHROME ILL TAKE IT? JUMP ON UR SKITTLES NIKE N MEET ME N DALLAS?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevy_boy_@Oct 1 2010, 01:02 PM~18712167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Been thinking about gettin me one too


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Finally a break from rain!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 1 2010, 04:12 PM~18713727
> *:thumbsup:  Been thinking about gettin me one too
> *


 finish the dooce 1st!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






i didnt think you were serious? like serio!? SERIO!!?? :wow:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18713114
> *
> I'm shopping for another car now. I'm still and IMP
> 
> The new owner is part of the club so the Blonde stays with the Black and Gold!!!!
> *


bullshit! i just called tomas and he says your ass is 86'd! :wow: 

no 2 wheels allowed, ese!! :roflmao:

and snow won't be the only one slapping you if you come with a box chevy. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 12:14 AM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M LOST FOR WORDS.. REMINDS ME OF A ***** GETTING ALL THE WAY TO THE 12TH GRADE, THEN DROPPING OUT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18714535
> *bullshit! i just called tomas and he says your ass is 86'd!  :wow:
> 
> no 2 wheels allowed, ese!! :roflmao:
> 
> and snow won't be the only one slapping you if you come with a box chevy.  :uh:
> *


AMEN BROTHA.. SAME ***** THAT WAS ADAMANT ABOUT _"IF IT AINT A CHEVY DON'T RAISE IT UP"_.. OL' SKOOL ONE THAT IS


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 1 2010, 09:22 PM~18714535
> *bullshit! i just called tomas and he says your ass is 86'd!  :wow:
> 
> no 2 wheels allowed, ese!! :roflmao:
> 
> and snow won't be the only one slapping you if you come with a box chevy.  :uh:
> *



CRACCER POWER OOOOH SHIT WRONG TOPIC BLK POWER LOL


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2010, 07:19 PM~18714876
> *I'M LOST FOR WORDS.. REMINDS ME OF A ***** GETTING ALL THE WAY TO THE 12TH GRADE, THEN DROPPING OUT
> *


Watch him get a 4 door :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 1 2010, 10:47 PM~18714982
> *Watch him get a 4 door  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA NAW A GRAND PRIX OR A ROADMASTA LOL


----------



## 187PURE

:yessad:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 02:11 PM~18713239
> *Thanks Snow and fuck you..I'm gonna buy me a caprice..i'm working out a deal on a real 87 caprice right now...and not no 4 door with cal trans stripes on it like you got!!!
> *


90 out caprices look good.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 02:42 PM~18713498
> *might as well...you already a Gilligan lookin' muthafucca lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2010, 07:48 PM~18714992
> *HAHA NAW A GRAND PRIX OR A ROADMASTA LOL
> *


Watch it old whop!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18714941
> *CRACCER POWER OOOOH SHIT WRONG TOPIC BLK POWER LOL
> *


lol! this *****..........


----------



## 187PURE

DON'T GET ME WRONG, HARLEY'S ARE NICE VEHICLES.. VERY WELL ENGINEERED TOO.. BUT DAMN.. THAT'S ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN.. I'LL KEEP THE OTHER COMMENTS TOO MYSELF


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2010, 07:10 AM~18717142
> *DON'T GET ME WRONG, HARLEY'S ARE NICE VEHICLES.. VERY WELL ENGINEERED TOO.. BUT DAMN.. THAT'S ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN.. I'LL KEEP THE OTHER COMMENTS TOO MYSELF
> *


 :wow:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH I LIKE BIKES THAT ONE LOOKS GOOD, I WANT A BIKE ALSO, AND SEEM LIKE YOU GOT PLANS OF DOING THIS ONE LOWRIDER STYLE SO DO YOUR THANG NICE, HAVE FUN RIDING AND BE SAFE :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18714876
> *I'M LOST FOR WORDS.. REMINDS ME OF A ***** GETTING ALL THE WAY TO THE 12TH GRADE, THEN DROPPING OUT
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 2 2010, 07:10 AM~18717142
> *DON'T GET ME WRONG, HARLEY'S ARE NICE VEHICLES.. VERY WELL ENGINEERED TOO.. BUT DAMN.. THAT'S ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN.. I'LL KEEP THE OTHER COMMENTS TOO MYSELF
> *


if you put 20k more into that 4 door you can filp it for a HD too. Lets ride!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2010, 12:50 PM~18718888
> *if you put 20k more into that 4 door you can filp it for a HD too. Lets ride!
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 2 2010, 05:41 PM~18720015
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: random shit


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:

i'm gonna beast slap CF when i see 'em for selling his yellow banana. :uh:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 2 2010, 09:24 PM~18720978
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i'm gonna beast slap CF when i see 'em for selling his yellow banana.  :uh:
> *


*why....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 09:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"How did he go out?!"


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 2 2010, 07:31 PM~18721022
> *"How did he go out?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wahahahha owned!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 30 2010, 10:14 PM~18708059
> *Well fellas, I sold the 64 a few weeks ago and bought a slightly used 2007 HD Road Glide. The previous owner installed a few custom thangs to it like rims, 21" front, rhin heart exhaust, Alpine DVD flip, air intake and 12" ape hangers.
> 
> I'm gonna take it to Rare Breed's candy shop for some major music then off to the De'Albas for some candyflake patterns and leafing starting this weekend. they don't need the parts taken off to patter it, so thats cool.
> 
> I still have some money left to lowride though, I'm looking for an 86-87 caprice.
> 
> Just got my MC license, been having a blast on the L.A. freeways!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

On another note, I have a '82 Box for cheap


----------



## BlackDawg

I really hope CF is pulling our leg, cuz that would be some sell out type shit after the shit he talked


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Oct 2 2010, 10:49 PM~18722148
> *I really hope CF is pulling our leg, cuz that would be some sell out type shit after the shit he talked
> *


 Years and years of his bullshit preaching!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 2 2010, 07:31 PM~18721022
> *"How did he go out?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STRAIGHT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Oct 2 2010, 11:49 PM~18722148
> *I really hope CF is pulling our leg, cuz that would be some sell out type shit after the shit he talked
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cf talked a good 1 but he aint lead by example


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HAPPY CHURCH DAY MY BROTHAZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 3 2010, 07:46 AM~18723144
> *cf talked a good 1 but he aint lead by example
> *


Never did!


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 3 2010, 09:46 AM~18723144
> *cf talked a good 1 but he aint lead by example
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 2 2010, 02:50 PM~18718888
> *if you put 20k more into that 4 door you can filp it for a HD too. Lets ride!
> *


I HAVE A COUPE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2010, 03:41 AM~18722657
> *STRAIGHT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn If Angel aint getting the scotty treatment! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

and this fool said he gettin a caprice????????????????????????????????? wtf


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 06:56 PM~18713114
> *
> Punchie is gonna have my bike saturday to put some music in it. 4 6x9's, 2 5.25's 2 amps. I'm gonna miss the rider though :happysad:
> yes, i'll dig them out later when Im on a better computer.
> I'm shopping for another car now. I'm still and IMP
> 
> The new owner is part of the club so the Blonde stays with the Black and Gold!!!!
> man u ain't lied!!
> 
> I've been wanting a bike for a while, this has been a long time coming
> It still is brutha
> 
> lol @ Michelin man hahaha
> i had to have the seat dropped 2" and my heels are still off the ground unless I wear boots! lmao
> *



looking fwd to seeing those pics. 
I hope everything goes well with your mom.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by graham_@Oct 3 2010, 05:35 PM~18725940
> *looking fwd to seeing those pics.
> I hope everything goes well with your mom.
> *


Thanks Graham


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Boy, you guys sound like your hero failed you!!! :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 09:18 PM~18726847
> *Boy, you guys sound like your hero failed you!!! :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO, YOU'RE JUST THE BUSTER THAT I THOUGHT YOU ALWAYS WERE


----------



## 187PURE

MUTHAFUCKIHN ANGEL NEVER GOT A CHANCE TO EVEN TOUCH THE GRAVEL


----------



## 187PURE

I LIKE YOUR HARLEY ANGEL.. OL BUSTA ASS *****


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2010, 07:51 PM~18727143
> *NO, YOU'RE JUST THE BUSTER THAT I THOUGHT YOU ALWAYS WERE
> *


And you still remind me of Dudley from Different Stroke's !!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 09:55 PM~18727185
> *And you still remind me of Dudley from Different Stroke's !!!!
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2010, 07:54 PM~18727172
> *I LIKE YOUR HARLEY ANGEL.. OL BUSTA ASS *****
> *


Thanks. !


----------



## 187PURE

FIRST NAME BUSTER, LAST NAME BROWN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 07:18 PM~18726847
> *Boy, you guys sound like your hero failed you!!! :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


More like a zero!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S THE PLANS FOR THE BOX ANGEL?


----------



## 187PURE

***** GOT OFF LAYITLOW AND WENT FOR A CRUISE ON THE FREEWAY.. BITCH :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

I BEEN LOWRIDING AWWWL DAY.. AINT A HARLEY.. BUT HELL, FELT PRETTY GOOD


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18727358-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S THE PLANS FOR THE BOX ANGEL?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure the body is str8 and paint is clean and re-polish and fix all the OG moldings is first. I'll have the club's car committee look at it and I'll go from there.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 3 2010, 08:10 PM~18727387
> ****** GOT OFF LAYITLOW AND WENT FOR A CRUISE ON THE FREEWAY.. BITCH :angry:
> *


lol I wish, i dont even have the bike right now. It's at Punchies shop. His buddies are taking their sweet time on it...just for some damn music. :uh:


----------



## hollywoodcole

here u go ***** !!!!!u will fit in perfect!!!!


----------



## Dirt422

Pokin my head in this topic and "say it aint so" :0 


So you sold suicide blonde huh? .....I dont know..I see the bait but I'm not bitin on this one homeboy.... :uh: 

I believe it when I Cee you bend some corners on it :biggrin: 

prayers out 4 moms!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 10:17 PM~18727463
> *lol I wish, i dont even have the bike right now. It's at Punchies shop. His buddies are taking their sweet time on it...just for some damn music.  :uh:
> *


OF COURSE THEY ARE.. YOU'RE LIKE THE KID THAT GETS HIS LUNCH MONEY TOOKEN IN SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18714941
> *CRACCER POWER OOOOH SHIT WRONG TOPIC BLK POWER LOL
> *


YOUR WHITE, GET OVER IT ALREADY. YOU WILL NEVER BE BLACK, STOP TRYING SO HARD BUSTER. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 3 2010, 08:08 PM~18727358
> *WHAT'S THE PLANS FOR THE BOX ANGEL?
> *


#1 will be to sit in someone else's garage for 5 years


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 4 2010, 11:03 AM~18730264
> *#1 will be to sit in someone else's garage for 5 years
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 







on a serious note...


Hey Angel, hope your mom is doing good!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 08:17 PM~18727463
> *Make sure the body is str8 and paint is clean and re-polish and fix all the OG moldings is first. I'll have the club's car committee look at it and I'll go from there.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 4 2010, 10:03 AM~18730264
> *#1 will be to sit in someone else's garage for 5 years
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 10:17 PM~18727463
> *lol I wish, i dont even have the bike right now. It's at Punchies shop. His buddies are taking their sweet time on it...just for some damn music.  :uh:
> *


PUNCHY SAID "THAT'S MY BIKE NOW PUNK!".. BUT JUST TELL HIM TO KEEP DOWN AT HIS GARAGE, THAT WAY IT'LL BE LIKE BOTH OF YALL BIKE

fxrlCLWJqA4&feature=related


----------



## The Supreme Plate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2010, 06:29 AM~18729850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


The greatest rapper ever out of Compton. This video right here was the SHIT!
great post homeboy!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The Supreme Plate_@Oct 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18731414
> *The greatest rapper ever out of Compton. This video right here was the SHIT!
> great post homeboy!
> *


YEAH TEE WAS THE MAN.. ALWAYS KEPT IT HOODSTA! STAYED IN A LOW LOW


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2010, 09:39 AM~18731474
> *YEAH TEE WAS THE MAN.. ALWAYS KEPT IT HOODSTA!  STAYED IN A LOW LOW
> *


imo "KING TEE IV LIFE" was his best CD. 

6J1RlTQBLvw&feature


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Oct 3 2010, 09:35 PM~18728196
> *Pokin my head in this topic and "say it aint so" :0
> So you sold suicide blonde huh? .....I dont know..I see the bait but I'm not bitin on this one homeboy.... :uh:
> 
> I believe it when I Cee you bend some corners on it :biggrin:
> 
> prayers out 4 moms!
> *





> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 4 2010, 08:52 AM~18730541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> on a serious note...
> Hey Angel, hope your mom is doing good!!!!!
> *


Thanks Dirt, Jason.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 4 2010, 08:03 AM~18730264
> *#1 will be to sit in someone else's garage for 5 years
> *


 thats not far from the truth...for most lowriders hahaha


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2010, 10:20 AM~18731306
> *PUNCHY SAID "THAT'S MY BIKE NOW PUNK!".. BUT JUST TELL HIM TO KEEP DOWN AT HIS GARAGE, THAT WAY IT'LL BE LIKE BOTH OF YALL BIKE
> 
> fxrlCLWJqA4&feature=related
> *


 He ain't gonna fuck over me, it ain't like I was s stranger walking in there...I have people around him that have known me for years. 

Talked to him an hour ago, I can come get it tomarrow afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 4 2010, 04:25 PM~18734686
> *thats not far from the truth...for most lowriders hahaha
> *


quoted for trueff.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

any pics of said 64?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 4 2010, 05:25 PM~18734686
> *thats not far from the truth...for most lowriders hahaha
> *


ouch!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18730174
> *YOUR WHITE, GET OVER IT ALREADY. YOU WILL NEVER BE BLACK, STOP TRYING SO HARD BUSTER. :biggrin:
> *



WHO EVER THE FUCC U ARE KISS MY AZZ BITCH IM ITALIAN TO B EXACT FUCC I RUN WITH THE BLACCS AND ALWAYS WILL FUCCER. IF U HAVE BEEF PM ME IM NOT WITH THAT INTER NET BANGIN. CHECC THE TRAC RECORD HOE...


JUST GOT BACC FROM TEXAS FOR HOPTOBER FEST MAN WHT A GREAT TIME CHILLIN MIT MY WSCC BRUTHAZ PIC WILL B ON WSCC CHARLOTTE TOPIC SOON CHECC THEM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 3 2010, 10:54 AM~18723177
> *HAPPY CHURCH DAY MY BROTHAZ
> *


WHERE WAS U AT FOR THE HOPTOBERFEST?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:00 AM~18739518
> *WHO EVER THE FUCC U ARE KISS MY AZZ BITCH IM ITALIAN TO B EXACT FUCC I RUN WITH THE BLACCS AND ALWAYS WILL FUCCER. IF U HAVE BEEF PM ME IM NOT WITH THAT INTER NET BANGIN. CHECC THE TRAC RECORD HOE...
> JUST GOT BACC FROM TEXAS FOR HOPTOBER FEST MAN WHT A GREAT TIME CHILLIN MIT MY WSCC BRUTHAZ PIC WILL B ON WSCC CHARLOTTE TOPIC SOON CHECC THEM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Shake um up! And ill have to check them pics out!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 2 2010, 12:50 AM~18715840
> *lol! this *****..........
> *



HAHA YEP YEP HAHA  WAS LOOKIN FOR YA U WASNT IN SIGHT ANYWHERE?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 AM~18739529
> *Shake um up! And ill have to check them pics out!
> *


IM TIRED OF ALL THE BULLSHIT FUCC NET BANGERS :biggrin:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:00 AM~18739518
> *WHO EVER THE FUCC U ARE KISS MY AZZ BITCH IM ITALIAN TO B EXACT FUCC I RUN WITH THE BLACCS AND ALWAYS WILL FUCCER. IF U HAVE BEEF PM ME IM NOT WITH THAT INTER NET BANGIN. CHECC THE TRAC RECORD HOE...
> JUST GOT BACC FROM TEXAS FOR HOPTOBER FEST MAN WHT A GREAT TIME CHILLIN MIT MY WSCC BRUTHAZ PIC WILL B ON WSCC CHARLOTTE TOPIC SOON CHECC THEM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


I LEFT YOU SOME K's SINCE YOU DONT SEEM TO HAVE ANY FOR YOURSELF.


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 5 2010, 07:04 AM~18739529
> *Shake um up! And ill have to check them pics out!
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:05 AM~18739538
> *IM TIRED OF ALL THE BULLSHIT FUCC NET BANGERS :biggrin:
> *


Same here shit gets old! Folks have to say shit if you moving in a direction they can't or don't want too!


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 5 2010, 07:34 AM~18739685
> *Same here shit gets old! Folks have to say shit if you moving in a direction they can't or don't want too!
> *


THE ONLY DIRECTION YOU MOVE IN IS THE WELFARE LINE. FUCKING BROKE ASS OUT OF WORK ASS ***** WITH HUBCABS AND A SINGLE WIDE.


----------



## Quagmire

HEY 96ROADMASTER, WHY THE FUCK YOU BE BRAGGIN ABOUT OWNING A BLACKBERRY STORM, WHEN THEM SHITS IS $29.99 BUY ONE GET ONE FREE.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:04 AM~18739530
> *HAHA YEP YEP HAHA  WAS LOOKIN FOR YA U WASNT IN SIGHT ANYWHERE?
> *


FAMILY TIME ......MY WIFE AND MY SON WAS LIKE :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 5 2010, 10:42 AM~18739735
> *FAMILY TIME ......MY WIFE AND MY SON WAS LIKE :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



I FEEL YA SHIT U SHOULD HAVE DRAGED THEM TO THE LAKE ONCE THEY SAW ALL THE FOOD AND GOODIEZ THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN OK LOL. 


MAN IT WAS SUCH A GOOD TIME U CAN TELL IN THE PIX IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. NEXT TIME BRUTHA OR RIDE WIT TONY AND THEM WHEN THEY COME OUT HERE I GOT CHA LOCO


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:02 AM~18739525
> *WHERE WAS U AT FOR THE HOPTOBERFEST?
> *


AT WORK *****! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:45 AM~18739752
> *I FEEL YA SHIT U SHOULD HAVE DRAGED THEM TO THE LAKE ONCE THEY SAW ALL THE FOOD AND GOODIEZ THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN OK LOL.
> MAN IT WAS SUCH A GOOD TIME U CAN TELL IN THE PIX IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. NEXT TIME BRUTHA OR RIDE WIT TONY AND THEM WHEN THEY COME OUT HERE I GOT CHA LOCO
> *


YES SIR MY LIL ***** IN FOOTBALL HOMIE ! AND BESIDES I AINT GOING NO WHERE WIT OUT MY TEAM ! WE BUILDING UP FOR NEXT YEAR BIG HOMIE!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18739713
> *THE ONLY DIRECTION YOU MOVE IN IS THE WELFARE LINE. FUCKING BROKE ASS OUT OF WORK ASS ***** WITH HUBCABS AND A SINGLE WIDE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rod Stewart

did cf pick up his cute, little motor scooter yet? :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 5 2010, 10:42 AM~18741051
> *did cf pick up his cute, little motor scooter yet?  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 5 2010, 07:45 AM~18739752
> *I FEEL YA SHIT U SHOULD HAVE DRAGED THEM TO THE LAKE ONCE THEY SAW ALL THE FOOD AND GOODIEZ THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN OK LOL.
> MAN IT WAS SUCH A GOOD TIME U CAN TELL IN THE PIX IT WAS OFF THE HOOK. NEXT TIME BRUTHA OR RIDE WIT TONY AND THEM WHEN THEY COME OUT HERE I GOT CHA LOCO
> *


THATS WHATS CRACKIN SNOW ! BUT I AINT RIDING SHOTTY IN ANUTHA ****** SHIT :biggrin: I GOT MY OWN  STRICTLY JUST BUILDING UP ! IF I AINT TIPPIN ! I AINT COMIN


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2010, 11:16 PM~18726828
> *Thanks Graham
> *



you get those pics yet??


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18713114
> *
> i had to have the seat dropped 2" and my heels are still off the ground unless I wear boots! lmao
> *


IM RIGHT THERE WITH YOU, BUT IMMA MIDGET.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 5 2010, 09:34 AM~18739685
> *Same here shit gets old! Folks have to say shit if you moving in a direction they can't or don't want too!*


YOU SURE CAN'T!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 5 2010, 03:41 PM~18743483
> *YOU SURE CAN'T!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS UP FOLKS.........  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## hollywoodcole

i can see it now........ cf on the 110 freeway bumpin this jam...


----------



## hollywoodcole

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hollywoodcole, Crenshaw's Finest
u need to change that name now *****..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by graham_@Oct 5 2010, 11:26 AM~18741431
> *you get those pics yet??
> *












































these are old pics. I dont have newer ones.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 05:30 PM~18744291
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hollywoodcole, Crenshaw's Finest
> u need to change that name now *****..
> *


Theres more Harleys on the shaw than lowriders noob


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

man you was right ther to


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2010, 05:47 PM~18744437
> *man you was right ther to
> *


WAS haha..car was way more done than that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thats what im saying :uh:


----------



## BlackDawg

Imma trade my shit for lifted 4x4 cuz I see alot of them on the shaw nowadays :roflmao:


----------



## hollywoodcole

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Oct 5 2010, 05:52 PM~18744476
> *Imma trade my shit for lifted 4x4 cuz I see alot of them on the shaw nowadays  :roflmao:
> *


aint that the truth youngblood..
this ***** is from a WELL RESPECTED car club now this ***** went a got a scooter just cause there's more of them on shaw..get the fuck out of here!!!
keep it real *****...building a bike is a 100 times easier then build a chevy..and you just prove that *****!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg+Oct 5 2010, 05:52 PM~18744476-->
> 
> 
> 
> Imma trade my shit for lifted 4x4 cuz I see alot of them on the shaw nowadays  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 05:58 PM~18744540
> *aint that the truth youngblood..
> this ***** is from a WELL RESPECTED car club now this ***** went a got a scooter just cause there's more of them on shaw..get the fuck out of here!!!
> keep it real *****...building a bike is a 100 times easier then build a chevy..and you just prove that *****!!!
> *


When either one of you two noobs builds something even close to my 64 or HD, then you can talk shit....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This is the bike that inspired me.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dont be tryin to pop wheelies just to try to fit in :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2010, 06:15 PM~18744704
> *dont be tryin to pop wheelies just to try to fit in  :biggrin:
> *


 man fuck that, this bike is over 1000 pounds with me on it. The frames ain't meant for that shit. Punchie reinforced his like a hopper...I ain't doing that.


----------



## hollywoodcole

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 06:08 PM~18744634
> *When either one of you two noobs builds something even close to my 64 or HD, then you can talk shit....
> *


this is the last thing i am going to say...
1...ur car was never fully built *****..that bitch never got a plaque..never touched the shaw
2...u bought that scooter bulit already.. u havent even fucking turn a wrench on that bitch
so i suggest u keep ur trap shut ***** and move on to a hd forum cause this thread is for ridaz...
u weenie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## hollywoodcole

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 06:18 PM~18744733
> *this is the last thing i am going to say...
> 1...ur car was never fully built *****..that bitch never got a plaque..never touched the shaw
> 2...u bought that scooter bulit already.. u havent even fucking turn a wrench on that bitch
> so i suggest u keep ur trap shout ***** and move on to a hd forum cause this thread is for ridaz...
> *


1. Who the fuck are you to say anything? I mean, you ain't got enough rep on this bitch to even talk down on Fundi, thats how low on the tottom-pole you are around here. 

2. My scooter and my unfinished, never on the shaw car costs major MONEY...when I see someone vouch for you and some shit you've spent some big paper on then you can talk some shit. For now, nobody even knows you.

3. And your a real rida? 

4. I got money to buy me another car when I find the one I want. I can do both bikes and riders now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ballllllllllliiiiiiiiiin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 06:08 PM~18744634
> *When either one of you two noobs builds something even close to my 64 or HD, then you can talk shit....
> *


 like i said....


----------



## hollywoodcole

what ever *****..keep ironing ur imperials shirt cause thats the only thing u got going..cause u aint getting a plaque for another 5 years...***** 
im out!!u weenie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 06:30 PM~18744870
> *what ever *****..kept ironing ur imperials shirt cause thats the only thing u got going..cause u getting a plaque for another 5 years...*****
> im out!!
> *


 :wave: Bye!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 06:18 PM~18744733
> *u weenie
> *


oh hell nah! 

he's usin' your lines, CF! :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 5 2010, 06:34 PM~18744923
> *oh hell nah!
> 
> he's usin' your lines, CF!  :wow:
> *


Go draw on your cast some more Bodie!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 06:35 PM~18744939
> *Go draw on your cast some more Bodie!!!!
> *



just like you don't have a car i don't have a cast! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 5 2010, 06:39 PM~18744975
> *just like you don't have a car i don't have a cast!  :cheesy:
> *


  

I'm glad.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 06:42 PM~18745003
> *
> 
> I'm glad.
> *



i should rudy your ass. :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

You idiots are messing up the topic again!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Anyone packing up for winter? I know on this coast we have winter shows.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2010, 10:56 PM~18745916
> *You idiots are messing up the topic again!!!!!!
> *


it would of been alrite if some fool didnt sell his almost finished 4 lol


----------



## bigswanga

:wow: You sold out Angel? :wow: 
What happened to meeting upon the shaw in the palas?
And just for the recorde you could of brought your scooter to me :biggrin: 
2 amp on 4 6x9s and 5 .25s? is it really nessarry? what about bag space?


----------



## 187PURE

I SEE ENOUGH THIS BIKE SHIT OUT HERE ON THE EAST COAST. EVEN NERDS DECIDE TO GET BIKES, CAUSE THEY THINK IT'S AN EASY WAY TO GET PUSSY FROM GROUPIES. TO ME, AINT NUTHIN LIKE PULLING UP LOW TO THE GROUND IN SOMETHIN CLEAN, AT THE SHAW OR WHATEVER KICK IT SPOT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 06:18 PM~18744733
> *this is the last thing i am going to say...
> 1...ur car was never fully built *****..that bitch never got a plaque..never touched the shaw
> 2...u bought that scooter bulit already.. u havent even fucking turn a wrench on that bitch
> so i suggest u keep ur trap shut ***** and move on to a hd forum cause this thread is for ridaz...
> u weenie
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 5 2010, 10:46 PM~18747830
> *I SEE ENOUGH THIS BIKE SHIT OUT HERE ON THE EAST COAST.  EVEN NERDS DECIDE TO GET BIKES, CAUSE THEY THINK IT'S AN EASY WAY TO GET PUSSY FROM GROUPIES.  TO ME, AINT NUTHIN LIKE PULLING UP LOW TO THE GROUND IN SOMETHIN CLEAN, AT THE SHAW OR WHATEVER KICK IT SPOT
> *


x2 *****


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2010, 07:56 PM~18745916
> *You idiots are messing up the topic again!!!!!!
> *


 :|


----------



## 187PURE

ANGEL GON' FUCK AROUND AND GET SOME PUSSY WITH THAT HARLEY :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i think them workout pills gettin to his head lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2010, 11:36 PM~18748135
> *i think them workout pills gettin to his head lol
> *


 :roflmao: 

Ya`ll gonna fuck round and make him buy it back :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 3 2010, 08:28 PM~18727597
> *here u go ***** !!!!!u will fit in perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 06:13 PM~18744674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bike that inspired me.
> *


LOOKS LIKE A 2 WHEELED DONK.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Oct 5 2010, 06:30 PM~18744291
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hollywoodcole, Crenshaw's Finest
> u need to change that name now *****..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 07:13 PM~18744674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bike that inspired me.
> *


 :thumbsdown: go down there and get you shit back. Even if Red' daddy gotta take u down there to get it back.


----------



## lowlowlow

Suicide Blonde was LIL's Dr. Dre Detox. Selling it for a Harley and box? Damn...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 06:13 PM~18744674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bike that inspired me.
> *


thats worse then my expoz interior! :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 07:19 AM~18749408
> *thats worse then my expoz interior! :uh:
> *


 :nono: Never :uh:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18745916
> *You idiots are messing up the topic again!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 6 2010, 10:33 AM~18750830
> *:yessad:
> *


:nosad:
Tyrone still has his car :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 09:19 AM~18749408
> *thats worse then my expoz interior! :uh:
> *


NEVER MERLIN :twak:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18744421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are old pics. I dont have newer ones.
> *



damnn......should have kept it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigswanga

> damnn......should have kept it.
> [/b]


 :werd:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> damnn......should have kept it.
> [/b]


Why? He aint put no work in! All he needs is some Mexican flags on that bike.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2010, 11:36 PM~18748135
> *i think them workout pills gettin to his head lol
> *


lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2010, 04:34 PM~18753706
> *lol
> *


Pics of bike , You picked it up right?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Oct 6 2010, 06:23 AM~18749178-->
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide Blonde was LIL's Dr. Dre Detox.  Selling it for a Harley and box?  Damn...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO signature worthy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 07:54 AM~18749587
> *:nono: Never  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:46 AM~18751308
> *NEVER MERLIN :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 02:52 PM~18752861
> *Why? He aint put no work in!  All he needs is some Mexican flags on that bike.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 5 2010, 10:12 PM~18747531
> *:wow:  You sold out Angel?  :wow:
> What happened to meeting upon the shaw in the palas?
> And just for the recorde you could of brought your  scooter to me  :biggrin:
> 2 amp on 4 6x9s and 5 .25s? is it really nessarry? what about bag space?
> *


I ain't got any bag space anymore


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2010, 06:00 AM~18749091
> *:thumbsdown: go down there and get you shit back. Even if Red' daddy gotta take u down there to get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2010, 04:40 PM~18753752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

Big AL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2010, 05:25 PM~18754080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need to come over to the east with that elco! 



And BIG ROB says that!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 07:30 PM~18754124
> *Need to come over to the east with that elco!
> And BIG ROB says that!
> *


FUNDI SHUT THE FUCK UP :twak: BIG AL AINT FUCKING WITH YOU


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 6 2010, 06:01 PM~18754358
> *FUNDI SHUT THE FUCK UP :twak:  BIG AL AINT FUCKING WITH YOU
> *


And what eastern lowrider show have you been too! 



My point exactly! Square! 



I wana see a real out west buck a roo!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 05:36 PM~18754744
> *And what eastern lowrider show have you been too!
> My point exactly! Square!
> I wana see a real out west buck a roo!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 5 2010, 10:12 PM~18747531
> *:wow:  You sold out Angel?  :wow:
> What happened to meeting upon the shaw in the palas?
> And just for the recorde you could of brought your  scooter to me  :biggrin:
> 2 amp on 4 6x9s and 5 .25s? is it really nessarry? what about bag space?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2010, 04:40 PM~18753752
> *I ain't got any bag space anymore
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2010, 09:57 PM~18756715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sub and 6/9 ok i can dig it....But the bass from the what is that a 6 or 8? dont distort the highs?

And i rino line my bags after i make my pods :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2010, 09:57 PM~18756715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wasted space and money! Should have put into pipe work ape hangers and stencel work! Why would you want a ghetto blaster hd. Man! You falling off!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:49 AM~18758073
> *Wasted space and money! Should have put into pipe work ape hangers and stencel work! Why would you want a ghetto blaster hd. Man! You falling off!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 09:20 AM~18759135
> *:uh:
> *


 On the real that shit would get luaghed at by bike convention. I've been ridding almost 10yr plus. My next bike gona be a stripped down fat boy , ape hangers , black flat and just chrome , suicide shifter clutch combo. Right now I ridding a bobber. And my dad has a 1100 goldwing full custom and chrome. Angel to young for that bike!! ***** aint no OG! He should be chopping it up! Build a power house not pimp my HD! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 06:49 AM~18758073
> *Wasted space and money! Should have put into pipe work ape hangers and stencel work! Why would you want a ghetto blaster hd. Man! You falling off!
> *


I WOULD'NT SAY THAT.. LOT'S OF PEOPLE ARE PUTTING MUSIC IN THEIR BIKES.. SOME BIKES COME WITH IT FACTORY.. HARLEY'S ARE NICE BIKES TOO (A REAL "MACHINE").. THE ONLY PROBLEM THAT I HAVE WITH CF IS THAT HE DID'NT PRACTICE WHAT HE PREACHED ABOUT LOWRIDING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 11:48 AM~18759319
> *On the real that shit would get luaghed at by bike convention.  I've been ridding almost 10yr plus.  My next bike gona be a stripped down fat boy , ape hangers , black flat and just chrome , suicide shifter clutch combo. Right now I ridding a bobber. And my dad has a 1100 goldwing full custom and chrome. Angel to young for that bike!! ***** aint no OG! He should be chopping it up! Build a power house not pimp my HD! :thumbsdown:
> *


DUDE YOU FUNNY :roflmao: 

SOMETIMES I THINK YOU BE TALKING JUST TO HEAR YOURSELF TALK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759325
> *I WOULD'NT SAY THAT.. LOT'S OF PEOPLE ARE PUTTING MUSIC IN THEIR BIKES.. SOME BIKES COME WITH IT FACTORY.. HARLEY'S ARE NICE BIKES TOO (A REAL "MACHINE").. THE ONLY PROBLEM THAT I HAVE WITH CF IS THAT HE DID'NT PRACTICE WHAT HE PREACHED ABOUT LOWRIDING
> *


And i agree with the tune! But keep it to them OLD Kats ! Like my pops! I need the power and pussy wetter rumble of a real HD! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 7 2010, 09:50 AM~18759341
> *DUDE YOU FUNNY :roflmao:
> 
> SOMETIMES I THINK YOU BE TALKING JUST TO HEAR YOURSELF TALK
> *












I was a damn day late on bidding on this one! :angry:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 6 2010, 09:57 PM~18756715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:buttkick: :nosad:


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:56 AM~18759386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a damn day late on bidding on this one!  :angry:
> *


hhahahahahaha i just think it would be funny as fuck to see you on that bike :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Oct 7 2010, 10:21 AM~18759550
> *hhahahahahaha i just think it would be funny as fuck to see you on that bike  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: there good on gas. But ima hold out for a chopped fat boy.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 11:56 AM~18759386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a damn day late on bidding on this one!  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 12:13 PM~18759485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :buttkick:  :nosad:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

page 187 :0 :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759319
> *On the real that shit would get luaghed at by bike convention.  I've been ridding almost 10yr plus.  My next bike gona be a stripped down fat boy , ape hangers , black flat and just chrome , suicide shifter clutch combo. Right now I ridding a bobber. And my dad has a 1100 goldwing full custom and chrome. Angel to young for that bike!! ***** aint no OG! He should be chopping it up! Build a power house not pimp my HD! :thumbsdown:
> *


Again :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 7 2010, 01:44 PM~18761061-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Buck!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 03:20 PM~18761724
> *Again  :uh:
> *


I'll take your jabs becouse youre a old ***** and set in you'lls ways. :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 03:36 PM~18761830
> *This Buck!
> I'll take your jabs becouse youre a old ***** and set in you'lls ways. :cheesy:
> *


How about because your a funny style ***** who dont know no better?  
Everytime someone post about something your know it all ass starts talking out the side of your neck
:cheesy: 
This is what we do in the city.You do what you do in the country :biggrin: 
Thankyou have a nice day


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 03:50 PM~18761931
> *How about  because your a funny style ***** who dont know no better?
> Everytime someone post about something your know it all ass starts talking out the side of your neck
> :cheesy:
> This is what we do in the city.You do what you do in the country :biggrin:
> Thankyou have a nice day
> *


IF I had the money this country ***** would run circles around your weezing azz. 

And I know Audio , Bikes , and motors. It all , in fact! ASE cert too :cheesy:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759319
> *On the real that shit would get luaghed at by bike convention.  I've been ridding almost 10yr plus.  My next bike gona be a stripped down fat boy , ape hangers , black flat and just chrome , suicide shifter clutch combo. Right now I ridding a bobber. And my dad has a 1100 goldwing full custom and chrome. Angel to young for that bike!! ***** aint no OG! He should be chopping it up! Build a power house not pimp my HD! :thumbsdown:
> *


YOU AINT GOT NO BIKE YOU BITCH ASS CHILD MOLESTING *****. STOP FUCKING LYING ALREADY.


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 03:53 PM~18761950
> *IF I had the money this country ***** would run circles around your weezing azz.
> 
> And I know Audio , Bikes , and motors. It all , in fact! ASE cert too :cheesy:
> *


AUTOZONE EMPLOYEES CAN GET ASE CERTIFIED, THAT DONT MEAN SHIT. YOU WOULDNT KNOW SHIT ABOUT ANYWAY BECAUSE YOU ARE TOO FUCKING FAT AND LAZY TO WORK ANYWHERE. STOP FUCKING LYING, YOU AINT GOT A BIKE BITCH. YOU AINT GOT SHIT BUT A $300 ROADMASTER THAT SMELLS LIKE YOUR MOMS PUSSY.


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:56 AM~18759386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a damn day late on bidding on this one!  :angry:
> *


YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT KIND OF BIKE THAT STARTED AS, MOTHERFUCKER ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING BUT BUT DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT YOU BE TALKING ABOUT. PATHETIC ASS WANNABE. LMAO AT BIDDING ON SOMETHING AND YOU BE STEALING MONEY FROM CHURCH AND SHIT. ASS RAPING YOU STEP KIDS AND SHIT.


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759319
> *Right now I ridding a bobber. And my dad has a 1100 goldwing full custom and chrome. *


YOUR BITCH ASS CANT EVEN DEFINE WHAT A BOBBER IS, DUMB MOTHERFUCKER AND FUCK YOUR PUNK ASS DAD AND HIS ******** GOLDWING, WANNABE HARLEY RIDING ASS.



GOLDWING = *HARDLEY* DAVIDSON


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2010, 02:30 PM~18761399
> *page 187 :0  :wow:
> *


ITS A KILLER TOPIC. :cheesy:


----------



## Quagmire




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 03:20 PM~18761724
> *Again  :uh:
> *


On the real. I do see what you are saying and respect you'llz style. But. East does thinks different and thats what i don't get about you westerners. you want respect but dont give East its dous and props.  

Granted Donks and bubbles need to go back south and blow up! And slabs can stay out mid west!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 03:53 PM~18761950
> *IF I had the money this country ***** would run circles around your weezing azz.
> 
> And I know Audio , Bikes , and motors. It all , in fact! ASE cert too :cheesy:
> *


But you aint city certified so miss me with that bullshit Fundimentlemotorsports


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:25 PM~18762164
> *On the real. I do see what you are saying and respect you'llz style. But. East does thinks different and thats what i don't get about you westerners. you want respect but dont give East its dous and props.
> 
> Granted Donks and bubbles need to go back south and blow up! And slabs can stay out mid west!!
> *


lol mannn they get major respect from me.But when you come off as a knowitall ibe like fuck you.your dumb!I love some eastcoast style...Just not yours yet lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 04:33 PM~18762201
> *But you aint city certified so miss me with that bullshit Fundimentlemotorsports
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya I don't have hood status! thanks to the Military and pop I got world wide status!! :cheesy: 

Lived in every major city just about in the world.. then dad retired my HS year here. But we manly posted base in LA , Glendale , Milwakee , DC , Frankfort WG , and other major cities. I'm fine with the quite ness and leaving my doors unlocked now.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 04:36 PM~18762231
> *lol mannn they get major respect from me.But when you come off as a knowitall ibe like fuck you.your dumb!I love some eastcoast style...Just not yours  yet  lol
> *



I know cars , and nursing thats it.. :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 05:39 PM~18762253
> *I know cars , and nursing thats it.. :cheesy:
> *


Why dont you nurse you artery plugged ass into shape


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 04:51 PM~18762316
> *Why dont you nurse you artery plugged ass into shape
> *


I'm trying!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 6 2010, 11:18 PM~18757259
> *Sub and 6/9 ok i can dig it....But the bass from the what is that a 6 or 8? dont distort the highs?
> 
> And i rino line my bags after i make my pods  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know, this is what Punchies partners gave me..I'm happy. Besides, It beats hella "loud" I can't tell the if the SQ is good anyway, I'm on a motorcycle with loaud exhaust...i can barley hear if the cops swoop on me lmao


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:39 PM~18762253
> *I know nursing thats it.. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :yessad: 

Youll be ok i guess


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 04:49 AM~18758073
> *Wasted space and money! Should have put into pipe work ape hangers and stencel work! Why would you want a ghetto blaster hd. Man! You falling off!
> *


 I already have aftermarket pipes, meathooks and pinstripe fatass

This is what we do in L.A you fucking oakie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2010, 06:59 PM~18763206
> *I already have aftermarket pipes, meathooks and pinstripe fatass
> 
> This is what we do in L.A you fucking oakie
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2010, 06:59 PM~18763206
> *I already have aftermarket pipes, meathooks and pinstripe fatass
> 
> This is what we do in L.A you fucking oakie
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 7 2010, 05:59 PM~18763206
> *I already have aftermarket pipes, meathooks and pinstripe fatass
> 
> This is what we do in L.A you fucking oakie
> *


pretty much.  fundi ain't knowin. he still a rookie. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 7 2010, 10:48 PM~18764765
> *pretty much.  fundi ain't knowin. he stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill a hookie. :biggrin:
> *


fixed

X2 
:yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 10:05 PM~18764843
> *fixed
> 
> X2
> :yes:
> *


is cowboy riding his horse to vegas? :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 7 2010, 11:09 PM~18764865
> *is cowboy riding his horse to vegas?  :roflmao:
> *


lol @ my PM :roflmao: 
Nah we ran into technical difficulties


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 10:18 PM~18764905
> *lol @ my PM  :roflmao:
> Nah we ran into technical difficulties
> *


horse needs new shoes? lol maybe i'll see ya'll up there if it go. is Blue going?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 7 2010, 11:22 PM~18764926
> *horse needs new shoes? lol maybe i'll see ya'll up there if it go. is Blue going?
> *


Yes sir hes going.Me and Cowboy might be up there for the after hop might


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 7 2010, 10:33 PM~18764969
> *Yes sir hes going.Me and Cowboy  might be up there for the after hop might
> *


cool.


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:48 AM~18759319
> *Right now I ridding a bobber. *


why do you make up so many lies? you know you dont have a bike. stop lying.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2010, 06:25 PM~18754080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big AL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


og big al.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2010, 04:30 PM~18761399
> *page 187 :0  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

LOWRIDER, HARLEY, SCOOTER, LITTLE RED WAGON.. IT DON'T MATTER, LONG AS ****** ARE HAPPY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 05:53 PM~18761950
> *IF I had the money this country ***** would run circles around your weezing azz.
> 
> And I know Audio , Bikes , and motors. It all , in fact! ASE cert too :cheesy:
> *


YEAH, UH HUH, RIGHT :uh: 

ANYWAY, SPEAKING OF CERTIFIED, I START MY CLASSES NEXT WEEK FOR EMISSIONS AND SAFETY INSPECTIONS.. I'LL BE PUTTING STICKERS ON ****** WINDSHIELDS.. ALL THE HOMIES GET A PASS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 05:25 PM~18762164
> *On the real. I do see what you are saying and respect you'llz style. But. East does thinks different and thats what i don't get about you westerners. you want respect but dont give East its dous and props.
> 
> Granted Donks and bubbles need to go back south and blow up! And slabs can stay out mid west!!
> *


ok here's where you contradict yourself fundi. you always talk about how lowriders need to be different instead of all being 2 door impalas with wires yet you won't tolerate other types of car cultures. your car is categorized as what? to me it ain't a lowriderbut that's just me and BTW, slabs are a houston texas thing and most of them are clean as fuck so don't dis something unless you have some sort of idea what it is.


----------



## Skim

***** said donks need to go back down south as if he don't even live there lol.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2010, 09:20 AM~18765713
> *ok here's where you contradict yourself fundi. you always talk about how lowriders need to be different instead of all being 2 door impalas  with wires yet you won't tolerate other types of car cultures. your car is categorized as what? to me it ain't a lowriderbut that's just me  and BTW, slabs are a houston texas thing and most  of them are clean as fuck so don't dis something unless you have some sort of idea what it is.
> *


OOOO TUSHAY :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 8 2010, 09:23 AM~18765741
> ****** said donks need to go back down south as if he don't even live there lol.
> *


FUNDI MIGHT BE TALKIN BOUT THE "DEEP SOUTH" (e.g. MISSISSIPPI, ALABAMA, LOUISIANA).. EVEN THOUGH HE COUNTRY ASS A MUTHAFUCKA :tongue:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 8 2010, 08:12 AM~18765683
> *YEAH, UH HUH, RIGHT :uh:
> 
> ANYWAY, SPEAKING OF CERTIFIED, I START MY CLASSES NEXT WEEK FOR EMISSIONS AND SAFETY INSPECTIONS.. I'LL BE PUTTING STICKERS ON ****** WINDSHIELDS.. ALL THE HOMIES GET A PASS
> *


WOW COME ON MAN STAY AWAY FROM MY HUS..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 06:24 AM~18765478
> *:wow:
> *


you keep making up lies about what you own, and yet i bet you wonder why no one will ever give you any respect.



lets see this "bobber" you talking about.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Oct 8 2010, 09:54 AM~18765899
> *WOW COME ON MAN STAY AWAY FROM MY HUS..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: GIMME A JOB MY DUDE :biggrin:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

dedicated to that lying sack of shit 96ROADMASTER who makes up lies.


----------



## Rod Stewart

fundi gettin' the ol' big snotty treatment up in here! :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 8 2010, 07:12 AM~18765683-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH, UH HUH, RIGHT :uh:
> 
> ANYWAY, SPEAKING OF CERTIFIED, I START MY CLASSES NEXT WEEK FOR EMISSIONS AND SAFETY INSPECTIONS.. I'LL BE PUTTING STICKERS ON ****** WINDSHIELDS.. ALL THE HOMIES GET A PASS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows what you know! They aint been stickers for a minute! And you get cought here in NC handing a pass out that's your ass fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 07:20 AM~18765713
> *ok here's where you contradict yourself fundi. you always talk about how lowriders need to be different instead of all being 2 door impalas  with wires yet you won't tolerate other types of car cultures. your car is categorized as what? to me it ain't a lowriderbut that's just me  and BTW, slabs are a houston texas thing and most  of them are clean as fuck so don't dis something unless you have some sort of idea what it is.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me clear. Sometimes it hard on this phone. I like all clean cars. Its those jungle advertisers and over the top slabs I don't care for. Why sale there product and they not sponsor your ride! And here we got everything on the damn shelf! You'll get hungry and want some kind oif beer or drink by the time you finished walking around parking lot.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 8 2010, 07:23 AM~18765741
> ****** said donks need to go back down south as if he don't even live there lol.
> *


No! We mid south. Them shits came out of Sc and Al! There capitals still have rebel flags flying!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 11:23 AM~18766364
> *Shows what you know! They aint been stickers for a minute! And you get cought here in NC handing a pass out that's your ass fool!
> Let me clear. Sometimes it hard on this phone. I like all clean cars. Its those jungle advertisers and over the top slabs I don't care for. Why sale there product and they not sponsor your ride! And here we got everything on the damn shelf! You'll get hungry and want some kind oif beer or drink by the time you finished walking around parking lot.
> No! We mid south. Them shits came out of Sc and Al! There capitals still have rebel flags flying!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 8 2010, 10:28 AM~18766066
> *you keep making up lies about what you own, and yet i bet you wonder why no one will ever give you any respect.
> lets see this "bobber" you talking about.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 09:23 AM~18766364
> *Shows what you know! They aint been stickers for a minute! And you get cought here in NC handing a pass out that's your ass fool!
> Let me clear. Sometimes it hard on this phone. I like all clean cars. Its those jungle advertisers and over the top slabs I don't care for. Why sale there product and they not sponsor your ride! And here we got everything on the damn shelf! You'll get hungry and want some kind oif beer or drink by the time you finished walking around parking lot.
> No! We mid south. Them shits came out of Sc and Al! There capitals still have rebel flags flying!
> *


 :uh: lol


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

where the fuck is that lying ass fundi96roadmaster at? 


that fool talking bout he rides a bobber, but aint even got a bike. LYING ASS MOTHAFUCKA.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Whose in Vegas?


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 04:45 PM~18768850
> *Whose in Vegas?
> *


people who dont lie.



sucks getting caught in a lie dont it?? wheres your motorcycle at? lying ass fool.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hopefully this weather will stay good. I need to put some work into my Car , dads bike , and RV. Winterize! :angry:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

what up brothaz!


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Oct 7 2010, 12:48 PM~18759319-->
> 
> 
> 
> My next bike gona be a stripped down fat boy , ape hangers , black flat and just chrome , suicide shifter clutch combo. Right now I ridding a bobber.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wheres pics of your bobber? and quit lying about some jockey shift, your fat ass cant ride no real mans bike.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Oct 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18769901
> *Hopefully this weather will stay good. I need to put some work into my Car , dads bike , and RV. Winterize!  :angry:
> *


you left out your bike, thought you had one





DIS ***** BE LYING.


----------



## cut_six_tre

what up noogaz


----------



## Quagmire

SO ITS OFFICIAL. 96ROADMASTER GOT CAUGHT LYING TO ALL YOU "BROTHERS" ABOUT OWNING A MOTORCYCLE.



ANOTHER TYPICAL BITCH MOVE BY A BITCH TRYING TO FAKE THE FUNK.


----------



## illstorm

A fam ran across this piece called Bloods and Crips -Made in America. Thought I post a few clips for some you whom ever wondered how we got to this point, and how The lowrider culture plays in the background. 





Day 1





DAY 2


----------



## inkera

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 07:13 PM~18744674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bike that inspired me.
> *


That mofo is tight


----------



## illstorm

Day 3




Day4


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

82 El Camino in St. Louis, Mo. Fully wrapped frame, adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke driveshaft, reinforced rearend, 305 2 bbl motor. Needs pipes, paint, and setup. Clean blue interior and straight body. Asking $1500 obo. PM me


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 10 2010, 01:41 PM~18777463
> *:wow:
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE MR. MAKEBELIEVE. OLE LYING ASS BUSTER.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 10 2010, 11:45 AM~18777078
> *82 El Camino in St. Louis, Mo. Fully wrapped frame, adjustable trailing arms, slip yoke driveshaft, reinforced rearend, 305 2 bbl motor. Needs pipes, paint, and setup. Clean blue interior and straight body. Asking $1500 obo. PM me
> *


any pictures?


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 10 2010, 03:02 PM~18777776
> *any pictures?
> *


POST PICS OF YOUR MOTORCYCLE




OR ADMIT YOU LIED.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 10 2010, 05:02 PM~18777776
> *any pictures?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=552557&st=0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 10 2010, 04:13 PM~18778066
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=552557&st=0
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 10 2010, 04:16 AM~18775752
> *SO ITS OFFICIAL. 96ROADMASTER GOT CAUGHT LYING TO ALL YOU "BROTHERS" ABOUT OWNING A MOTORCYCLE.
> ANOTHER TYPICAL BITCH MOVE BY A BITCH TRYING TO FAKE THE FUNK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2010, 08:43 PM~18779858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: lol


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 12:48 PM~18759319
> *Right now I ridding a bobber.
> *


I would just like to go on record and say that I do not exist. Fundi does not own a bobber or any other kind of motorcycle for that matter. He is a lying piece of fake christian shit.


Again, I am a figment of his imagination, I am not real and never have been real.


----------



## Rod Stewart

:roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 10 2010, 07:34 AM~18775992
> *A fam ran across this piece called Bloods and Crips -Made in America. Thought I post a few clips for some you whom ever wondered how we got to this point, and how The lowrider culture  plays in the background.
> *


i bought this film last year. it's a good piece of los angeles history from pre-war until now. how the gangs formed with words from a lot of people.

i dont remember much about lowriders though.... a little on the old (50's) neighborhood dudes having cars, but not specifically on lowriders. 

or did i miss that part? :happysad:


----------



## Tyrone

Here are some pictures I took during the Super Show...









Big Ratt and I.









Leapin' Lonnie and I.











Mister Cartoon and I.









Drastic Bean and I.


----------



## Tyrone

Skim and I.









Dippinit, Pete-Sta, Huey Hefner, and I.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 11 2010, 02:46 PM~18784927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dippinit, Pete-Sta, Huey Hefner, and I.
> *


watch out for that bunch. hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 11 2010, 05:35 AM~18781721
> *I would just like to go on record and say that I do not exist. Fundi does not own a bobber or any other kind of motorcycle for that matter. He is a lying piece of fake christian shit.
> Again, I am a figment of his imagination, I am not real and never have been real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fundi should just leave layitlow....serious. he's a fucking joke.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2010, 05:15 PM~18785767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fundi should just leave layitlow....serious. he's a fucking joke.
> *


Okay black kettle!


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 11 2010, 11:33 PM~18788079
> *Okay black kettle!
> *


AT LEAST CF HAS SOMETHING TO SHOW FOE IN LIFE.


FUNDI WHEN YOU GONNA REALIZE THAT YOU AINT SHIT FOOL. YOUR BROKE ASS LIVES IN A TRAILER, ON YOUR PARENTS LAND. YO AZZ BE DRIVING A HAND ME DOWN ROADMASTER THAT YOUR GRANDMA GAVE YOU CAUSE SHE TOO DAMN OLD TO BE DRIVING AND SHIT. YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON IT AND HUB CAPS, MAN YOU'S JOKE BRUH.


NO JOB

DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT

STEALS FROM THE OFFERING PLATE A CHURCH

OBESE

AND GOT FIRED FROM A DONUT SHOP









AND LIED ABOUT OWNING A MOTORCYCLE. MAYNE GET A GRIP FOO.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 11 2010, 09:37 PM~18788117
> *AT LEAST CF HAS SOMETHING TO SHOW FOE IN LIFE.
> FUNDI WHEN YOU GONNA REALIZE THAT YOU AINT SHIT FOOL. YOUR BROKE ASS LIVES IN A TRAILER, ON YOUR PARENTS LAND. YO AZZ BE DRIVING A HAND ME DOWN ROADMASTER THAT YOUR GRANDMA GAVE YOU CAUSE SHE TOO DAMN OLD TO BE DRIVING AND SHIT. YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON IT AND HUB CAPS, MAN YOU'S JOKE BRUH.
> NO JOB
> 
> DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT
> 
> STEALS FROM THE OFFERING PLATE A CHURCH
> 
> OBESE
> 
> AND GOT FIRED FROM A DONUT SHOP
> AND LIED ABOUT OWNING A MOTORCYCLE. MAYNE GET A GRIP FOO.
> *


 Don't forget the Street Dreamz CC anniversary incident. Where the members wives and girlfriends were upset becuase of his body odor. :barf:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2010, 11:41 PM~18788138
> *Don't forget the Street Dreamz CC anniversary incident. Where the members wives and girlfriends were upset becuase of his body odor.  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


FOO SHOULD CHANGE HIS NAME TO STINKY MALONE.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2010, 09:41 PM~18788138
> *Don't forget the Street Dreamz CC anniversary incident. Where the members wives and girlfriends were upset becuase of his body odor.  :barf:
> *


:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 11 2010, 09:41 PM~18788138
> *Don't forget the Street Dreamz CC anniversary incident. Where the members wives and girlfriends were upset becuase of his body odor.  :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

ARD ARD ARD YALL.. LET'S GET THE TOPIC BACK ON TRACK.. WE ALL KNOW FUNDI CAN BE FULLA SHIT SOME TIMES, SO WHAT'S THE POINT IN SPEAKING ON IT.. EVEN TYRONE WHO IS A RECTANGLE (NOT QUITE A SQUARE), TRY'S TO PROTECT THE INTEGRITY OF THE BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD :tongue:


----------



## TONE LOCO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TONE LOCO, 187PURE
wass good d hows the caddy going


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 12 2010, 01:44 PM~18791451
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TONE LOCO, 187PURE
> wass good d hows the caddy going
> *


ON STAND STILL RIGHT NOW, MY DUDE.. I FOUND ME A GOOD BODY MAN (SUPPOSEDLY). DOING A WHOLE OVERHAUL DURING THE WINTER.. I'LL KEEP YOU UPDATED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 68impalatattooman

[  quote=96ROADMASTER,Oct 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18791696]

[/quote]
They need to ban this fuck every topic he goes in he starts shit...............


> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18791696
> *
> *


They need to ban this fuck every topic he goes in he starts shit...............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wahahaha this fool follow me topic to topic! That's self ownage. And finally used his real name. Dog you need to kick rocks! Or keep being my shadow bitch!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 12:53 PM~18791854
> *Wahahaha this fool follow me topic to topic! That's self ownage. And finally used his real name. Dog you need to kick rocks! Or keep being my shadow bitch!
> *


why dont you do everyone a favor and go kill yourself allready


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 02:53 PM~18791854
> *Wahahaha this fool follow me topic to topic! That's self ownage. And finally used his real name. Dog you need to kick rocks! Or keep being my shadow bitch!
> *


Its more like the other way.......your all over this site giving it a bad name......don't worry bitch if you show up this weekend ill get you straight.....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 12 2010, 02:58 PM~18791887
> *why dont you do everyone a favor and go kill yourself allready
> *


X everyone on lil...............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 01:05 PM~18791941
> *Its more like the other way.......your all over this site giving it a bad name......don't worry bitch if you show up this weekend ill get you straight.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man i hope you don't show up making dumb shit. It'll be more than me you have to worry about! thats for real.. Hell i can't even walk .. wahahhaha But you fuck up My peeps show you will regret it.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 04:10 PM~18792472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man i hope you don't show up making dumb shit. It'll be more than me you have to worry about! thats for real.. Hell i can't even walk .. wahahhaha But you fuck up My peeps show you will regret it.
> *


Bitch u are dumb shit.......fuck them and you......oh shit here with this cripple shit your really not gonna walk when I get done..........and I'm not going to show I'm going to stomp your fat ass....I'm done with u fat fuck see you this weekend..........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 02:17 PM~18792746
> *....fuck them and you......
> *


You said it not me..


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 04:20 PM~18792569
> *You said it not me..
> *


Naaaa I meant it.......


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 04:20 PM~18792569
> *You said it not me..
> *


It don't matter any ways you don't have enough money to make it to the show or pay to be in it.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 02:33 PM~18792703
> *It don't matter any ways you don't have enough money to make it to the show  or pay to be in it.....
> *


Your right. I just made the call and told them I couldn't come. Just way to many bills coming in and i rather have light and food for my famly. Then sitt around a lot not doing anything to get ahead.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 04:52 PM~18792873
> *Your right. I just made the call and told them I couldn't come. Just way to many bills coming in and i rather have light and food for my famly. Then sitt around a lot not doing anything to get ahead.
> *


 :0


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 04:52 PM~18792873
> *Your right. I just made the call and told them I couldn't come. Just way to many bills coming in and i rather have light and food for my famly. Then sitt around a lot not doing anything to get ahead.
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 02:10 PM~18792472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Man i hope you don't show up making dumb shit. It'll be more than me you have to worry about! thats for real.. Hell i can't even walk .. wahahhaha But you fuck up My peeps show you will regret it.
> *


 :uh: let us guess you peeps are standing around your bike :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: do you belive your own lies cause no one on here does


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 12 2010, 05:03 PM~18792939
> *:uh: let us guess you peeps are standing around your bike  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: do you belive your own lies cause no one on here does
> *


Nope.........


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 12 2010, 11:17 AM~18791296
> *ARD ARD ARD YALL.. LET'S GET THE TOPIC BACK ON TRACK.. WE ALL KNOW FUNDI CAN BE FULLA SHIT SOME TIMES, SO WHAT'S THE POINT IN SPEAKING ON IT.. EVEN TYRONE WHO IS A RECTANGLE (NOT QUITE A SQUARE), TRY'S TO PROTECT THE INTEGRITY OF THE BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD :tongue:
> *


Miss me with your little (what you think are slick) comments.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 03:52 PM~18792873
> *Your right. I just made the call and told them I couldn't come. Just way to many bills coming in and i rather have light and food for my famly. Then sitt around a lot not doing anything to get ahead.
> *


Quit eating all the food fatfuck


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2010, 01:13 AM~18796475
> *Miss me with your little (what you think are slick) comments.
> *


----------



## bigswanga

:naughty:http://vthumb.ak.fbcdn.net/hvthumb-..._1304156102280_1304155702270_41606_1182_t.jpg
On Dead Volts


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Sep 30 2010, 09:00 AM~18700623
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 13 2010, 06:12 AM~18797778-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose in your avi?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 06:46 AM~18797928
> *:naughty: <object width="176" height="144" ><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/1304155702270" /><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/1304155702270" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="176" height="144"></embed></object>
> 
> On Dead Volts
> *


?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 13 2010, 06:49 AM~18797936
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Chuckles :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 13 2010, 06:52 AM~18797952
> *Whose in your avi?
> ?
> *


Tryn to upload a video :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 06:57 AM~18797969
> *Tryn to upload a video  :angry:
> *


  I might be out there for Xmas again. Maybe you'll can show mne the right way to roll! Lol. Ima try swing Vegas this road trip.


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

My Webpage


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 13 2010, 07:21 AM~18798109
> * I might be out there for Xmas again. Maybe you'll can show mne the right way to roll! Lol. Ima try swing Vegas this road trip.
> *


Only if you drive the Road Masta down here


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 06:46 AM~18797928
> *:naughty:'http://vthumb.ak.fbcdn.net/hvthumb...1304156102280_1304155702270_41606_1182_t.jpg'
> On Dead Volts
> *


Swang it, Big Swanga!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2010, 07:43 AM~18798236
> *Swang it, Big Swanga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Youz a G 

Dead batteries :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 07:32 AM~18798174
> *Only if you drive the Road Masta down here
> *


I'm thinking hard this year or next will trailor out west. Just can't find shit out here or shipping is crazy! I want that slide and plates made so I can c notch the rear to lay more. Plus I need to see who rolls Lt1 with 13z and if they lay. That damn oil pan lower then frame and I've lost two plugs and trans pans. Rolling on my wires.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 13 2010, 07:45 AM~18798243
> *I'm thinking hard this year or next will trailor out west. Just can't find shit out here or shipping is crazy! I want that slide and plates made so I can c notch the rear to lay more. Plus I need to see who rolls Lt1 with 13z and if they lay. That damn oil pan lower then frame and I've lost two plugs and trans pans. Rolling on my wires.
> *


No clue :uh: I dont mess with them cars


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 07:48 AM~18798258
> *No clue :uh:  I dont mess with them cars
> *


Lol.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2010, 09:43 AM~18798236
> *Swang it, Big Swanga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S WHAT I CALL A KING SIZED BAG OF LAYS :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 09:45 AM~18798242
> *Youz a G
> 
> Dead batteries  :happysad:
> *


TYRONE IS THE MAN!! HE DONE WENT FROM A SQUARE, TO A RECTANGLE, AND NOW A CIRCLE :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 09:33 AM~18799089
> *THAT'S WHAT I CALL A KING SIZED BAG OF LAYS :0
> *


Come get some :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 12:47 PM~18799625
> *Come get some :0
> *


SHIIAT.. ***** I'M CHIPPIN TOO (35 cent BAG).. ON THE REAL THOUGH, SOMETIMES I LIKE IT JUST LIKE THAT WHEN I'M ROLLING THROUGH THE HOOD

NOW IF A ***** WANNA CHECK MY BUMPER, I'LL MAKE THAT PISTON AND SQUARE BE AN ASS WARMER


----------



## BlackDawg

for sale or trade:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=564860


----------



## Tyrone

By 'Big Punchy'


Things not to do in the 2000
FOR STARTERS:
1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)

HYDRAULICS:
1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).

Looks:
1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).

KEEPING IT REAL:
1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.

For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)

written by Chris Philips


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2010, 01:12 PM~18799838
> *By 'Big Punchy'
> Things not to do in the 2000
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> 2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
> 3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
> 4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)
> 
> HYDRAULICS:
> 1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
> 2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
> 3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
> 4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
> 5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
> 6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).
> 
> Looks:
> 1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
> 2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
> 3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
> 4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
> 5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
> 6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
> 7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).
> 
> KEEPING IT REAL:
> 1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
> 2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
> 3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
> 4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
> 5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.
> 
> For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)
> 
> written by Chris Philips
> *


REAL TALK.. EVERYBODY CAN'T BE FROM LA, SO REP YOUR OWN DAMN TOWN


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKRpNgNKwP4&feature=related


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 10:55 AM~18799677
> *SHIIAT.. ***** I'M CHIPPIN TOO (35 cent BAG).. ON THE REAL THOUGH, SOMETIMES I LIKE IT JUST LIKE THAT WHEN I'M ROLLING THROUGH THE HOOD
> 
> NOW IF A ***** WANNA CHECK MY BUMPER, I'LL MAKE THAT PISTON AND SQUARE BE AN ASS WARMER
> *


 :uh: 
10 batteries i had laying around the house 4 gates 1 square no weight(none) Count that 5th lick and it needs coils  

I just aint desided who imma get em from :angry:


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 01:02 PM~18800190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKRpNgNKwP4&feature=related
> *



straight gabage!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Oct 13 2010, 02:20 PM~18800307
> *straight gabage!
> *


AINT FEELIN HIS MUSIC EITHER, BUT THE VIDEO WAS ENTERTAINING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 02:19 PM~18800301
> *:uh:
> 10 batteries i had laying around the house 4 gates 1 square no weight(none) Count that 5th lick and it needs coils
> 
> I just aint desided who imma get em from :angry:
> *


ADD WEIGHT THEN HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 13 2010, 12:24 PM~18800339
> *ADD WEIGHT THEN HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


 :tears: :nono: :barf:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Invest in paint jobs you bums.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2010, 04:10 PM~18802282
> *Invest in paint jobs you bums.
> *


 :uh: 
My car is painted you slacker


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 13 2010, 04:21 PM~18802370
> *:uh:
> My car is painted you slacker
> *


 Laugh while you can! :angry:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2010, 04:22 PM~18802377
> *Laugh while you can! :angry:
> *


 :uh: No time to laugh......Too busy enjoying it :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2010, 07:43 AM~18798236
> *Swang it, Big Swanga!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2010, 04:10 PM~18802282
> *Invest in paint jobs you bums.
> *


:uh: your advise and services are no longer need in these forums square! Get on
your bike and ride off into the sunset!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 13 2010, 08:32 PM~18803461
> *:uh: your advise and services are no longer need in these forums square! Get on
> your bike and ride off into the sunset!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 13 2010, 08:32 PM~18803461
> *:uh: your advise and services are no longer need in these forums square! Get on
> your bike and ride off into the sunset!
> *


shut tha fuck up. at least he didnt lie about owning a bike just to fit in like your broke ass did.


mayne i dont get it, you make up lies about owning shit that you aint never had, then you gonna talk shit to someone else.


----------



## Skim

jim browns 57 at vegas


----------



## Skim

GRAPE ST. from Ultimate Riders


----------



## Skim

ONE LUV cc from vegas at the after hop


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

STRAIGHT GAME SD


----------



## Skim

DENA 4 LIFE AT THE AFTER HOP MONDAY


----------



## Skim

BIG I ABOUT TO HOP


----------



## Skim

TRU DAWG'S 64


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 08:26 AM~18808526
> *STRAIGHT GAME SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you guys are crazy to stand near them cars! Not me!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 10:45 AM~18808653
> *:0 you guys are crazy to stand near them cars! Not me!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 10:12 AM~18808892
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :tears: hno: hno: :run: :run:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Oct 14 2010, 11:31 AM~18809090
> *:dunno:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 09:12 AM~18808892
> *:uh:
> *


A triangle like yoUr self won't understand!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 12:11 PM~18809405
> *A triangle  like yoUr self won't understand!
> *


WHAT? THAT YOU A SCARED BITCH?


----------



## 187PURE

PEOPLE GOT PROBLEMS.. I'M COMING FROM THE LUNCH TRUCK, TRYING TO GO EAT MY LUNCH AND THEY GONE JUST STOP ME AND TALK MY EAR OFF.. I'M LIKE YO I'M TRYING TO GO TO LUNCH! MY FOOD GETTIN COLD.. THEN THEY ALL, "OH OK MY BAD".. AS IF THEY WAS'NT AWARE.. I BELEIVE THEY BE JEALOUS CAUSE YOU GOT FOOD AND THEY DON'T


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2010, 06:10 PM~18802282
> *Invest in paint jobs you bums.
> *


YEAH YOUR'S IS VERY NICE.. OH DAMN I FORGOT, YOU GOT RID OF YOUR 64 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18809826
> *YEAH YOUR'S IS VERY NICE.. OH DAMN I FORGOT, YOU GOT RID OF YOUR 64 :0
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 14 2010, 01:31 PM~18810066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hmm choices.. woo hoo!


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18809656-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? THAT YOU A SCARED BITCH?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: fundi is a fat scared ass bitch, he likes to talk all kinds of shit, but when he gets called out, he gets scared to show up.
> 
> 
> *DAT FAT MOTHA FUCKA IS A GODDAMN PUSSY. FAST TO TALK SHIT, BUT SCARED TO THROW DOWN.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 04:05 PM~18791941
> *don't worry bitch if you show up this weekend ill get you straight.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:10 PM~18792472
> *But you fuck up My peeps show you will regret it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:17 PM~18792546
> *I'm not going to show I'm going to stomp your fat ass....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Oct 12 2010, 05:52 PM~18792873
> *I just made the call and told them I couldn't come.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18809656-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? THAT YOU A SCARED BITCH?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two stand near a 2 ton car hopping? Then ya!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 10:54 AM~18809760
> *PEOPLE GOT PROBLEMS.. I'M COMING FROM THE LUNCH TRUCK, TRYING TO GO EAT MY LUNCH AND THEY GONE JUST STOP ME AND TALK MY EAR OFF.. I'M LIKE YO I'M TRYING TO GO TO LUNCH!  MY FOOD GETTIN COLD.. THEN THEY ALL, "OH OK MY BAD".. AS IF THEY WAS'NT AWARE.. I BELEIVE THEY BE JEALOUS CAUSE YOU GOT FOOD AND THEY DON'T
> *


***** please! You aint got no game!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18808526
> *STRAIGHT GAME SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUZ UP SKIM.. NICE MEETING YOU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 03:35 PM~18810889
> *Two stand near a 2 ton car hopping? Then ya!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 04:35 PM~18810889
> *Two stand near a 2 ton car hopping? Then ya!
> 
> *



THAT IS THE ONLY WAY TO SEE AND GET GOOD PICS :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 01:55 PM~18811100
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You never said what you had for lunch.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 14 2010, 01:59 PM~18811132
> *THAT IS THE ONLY WAY TO SEE AND GET GOOD PICS  :cheesy:
> *


A year as a ER tec fixed that urge for me. I settle for others pictures. Lol


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 04:02 PM~18811162
> *A year as a donut thief fixed that urge for me. Im too fat and slow to get out of the way if something goes wrong. Lol
> *


FIXT FOR TRUTH BITCH.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 14 2010, 02:59 PM~18811132
> *THAT IS THE ONLY WAY TO SEE AND GET GOOD PICS  :cheesy:
> *


likewise homie. i met a lot of good people last weekend


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 14 2010, 02:07 PM~18811203
> *FIXT FOR TRUTH BITCH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18808653
> *:0 you guys are crazy to stand near them cars! Not me!
> *


WELL WHERE YOU LIVE FATBOY THEY ARE ALL CHIPPERS SO YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THAT :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 14 2010, 11:01 AM~18809826
> *YEAH YOUR'S IS VERY NICE.. OH DAMN I FORGOT, YOU GOT RID OF YOUR 64 :0
> *


 i have money for another nice paintjob


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN+Oct 14 2010, 07:29 PM~18814086-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL WHERE YOU LIVE FATBOY THEY ARE ALL CHIPPERS SO YOU WOULDNT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THAT :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even coment on that.. :angry: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2010, 07:38 PM~18814206
> *i have money for another nice paintjob
> *


you blowing hot air , hot dog fingers!


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 08:23 AM~18808510
> *GRAPE ST.  from Ultimate Riders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


may I add murals by ya boi Earn$
Grape Street Gangsta " Duce "


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 14 2010, 10:35 PM~18816149
> *may I add murals by ya boi Earn$
> Grape Street Gangsta " Duce "
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 11:28 AM~18808542
> *TRU DAWG'S 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice like alwayz :biggrin: 


YO THAT "WVG" GRAPE ST RIDE IS FUCCIN NICE WHOS IS THAT LOVE THE MURRALS.

3 TIMES UP HIGH FOR THAT LOWLOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gona be nice out this weekend. Take some pictures of the Cruz in they having Saturday.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 15 2010, 11:24 AM~18819820
> *nice like alwayz :biggrin:
> YO THAT "WVG" GRAPE ST RIDE IS FUCCIN NICE WHOS IS THAT LOVE THE MURRALS.
> 
> 3 TIMES UP HIGH FOR THAT LOWLOW
> *


Thats the hommie Baby Duce`s Ace(Ultimate Riders) And TWSTDFRO(Ultimate Riders) Did the murals :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 16 2010, 01:53 AM~18824698
> *Thats the hommie Baby Duce`s Ace(Ultimate Riders) And TWSTDFRO(Ultimate Riders) Did the murals  :cheesy:
> *



NICE RIDE BABY ACE I THINK? I KNOW HIM FROM WAY BACC WHEN I USE TO B WIT FLY GUY MY UNCLE


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2010, 10:21 AM~18808502
> *jim browns 57 at vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## bigswanga

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F...F7UP52w&h=cc31b
:biggrin: Big Scotty in it  :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 1229

i was looking through some old Lowrider Magazines this morning and found this pic of Gary May. February 1991 issue.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 07:27 AM~18832147
> *i was looking through some old Lowrider Magazines this morning and found this pic of Gary May. February 1991 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

B 4 THE BEATIN?










THE BEATIN LOL










NOW PAY ME ZAC N SETH LOL









HE IS TRYIN NOT TO THINK ABOUT THE BEATIN HAHA U AINT NO ROC STAR FOOLIE-O


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hahaa good pics :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18832749
> *B 4 THE BEATIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEATIN LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW PAY ME ZAC N SETH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS TRYIN NOT TO THINK ABOUT THE BEATIN HAHA U AINT NO ROC STAR FOOLIE-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 09:27 AM~18832147
> *i was looking through some old Lowrider Magazines this morning and found this pic of Gary May. February 1991 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW, CHECK OUT THE CURLS AND CROAKERSACKS.. THAT'S HOW WE USED TO DO IT BACK THEN.. I REALLY MISS THOSE TIMES :happysad:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 17 2010, 06:41 PM~18834617
> *WOW, CHECK OUT THE CURLS AND CROAKERSACKS.. THAT'S HOW WE USED TO DO IT BACK THEN.. I REALLY MISS THOSE TIMES :happysad:
> *



I KNOW RT I BET THEM WAS CORDS HE HAD ON TO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 17 2010, 05:45 PM~18834644
> *I KNOW RT I BET THEM WAS CORDS HE HAD ON TO
> *


LOL.. I'M BOUT TO BREAK OUT THE ROGAIN AND GET ME A CURL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 17 2010, 03:48 PM~18834660
> *LOL.. I'M BOUT TO BREAK OUT THE ROGAIN AND GET ME A CURL :biggrin:
> *


Since your a ole square ***** I. Dought it! You've had the same nappy gumbi' the past 20yrs!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 17 2010, 04:48 PM~18834660
> *LOL.. I'M BOUT TO BREAK OUT THE ROGAIN AND GET ME A CURL :biggrin:
> *


lol, my older brother curl was straight drapin like them ****** from" ready for the world" half japanese hair just add activator and BAM! instant curl no lye needed.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18832749
> *B 4 THE BEATIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEATIN LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW PAY ME ZAC N SETH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS TRYIN NOT TO THINK ABOUT THE BEATIN HAHA U AINT NO ROC STAR FOOLIE-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Wires Chucks Fundi i may have missed judged you?
















Nahhh you still drive a roadmaster lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 18 2010, 07:38 AM~18840099
> *:thumbsup: Wires Chucks  Fundi  i may have missed judged you?
> Nahhh  you still drive a roadmaster  lol
> *


It sat on spokes for almost 2yrs! And a booty kit.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 18 2010, 08:53 AM~18840482
> *It sat on spokes for almost 2yrs! And a booty kit.
> *


On that? :wow:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 13 2010, 01:12 PM~18799838
> *By 'Big Punchy'
> Things not to do in the 2000
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> 2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
> 3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
> 4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)
> 
> HYDRAULICS:
> 1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
> 2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
> 3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
> 4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
> 5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
> 6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).
> 
> Looks:
> 1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
> 2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
> 3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
> 4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
> 5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
> 6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
> 7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).
> 
> KEEPING IT REAL:
> 1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
> 2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
> 3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
> 4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
> 5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.
> 
> For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)
> 
> written by Chris Philips
> *


Some of the best information I've read on "Layitlow"! Also, I was looking at some old "Young Hoggs", and I saw "Big Scooty" on a few!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 18 2010, 09:38 AM~18840099
> *:thumbsup: Wires Chucks  Fundi  i may have missed judged you?
> Nahhh  you still drive a roadmaster  lol
> *


MAN THAT ***** WEAR THEM CHUCKS LIKE A PUNK ROCKER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Oct 18 2010, 08:58 AM~18840508-->
> 
> 
> 
> On that? :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes . 14z and 14inch booty kit. Snow bought it all and I got motor chrome , new ride , and lifts with that money.. hahaha
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 18 2010, 12:07 PM~18841928
> *MAN THAT ***** WEAR THEM CHUCKS LIKE A PUNK ROCKER
> *


Ole square kat! you got nerve to talk!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 17 2010, 06:48 PM~18834660
> *LOL.. I'M BOUT TO BREAK OUT THE ROGAIN AND GET ME A CURL :biggrin:
> *



HAHA I MISS MY CURL  ALL THAT SNAP BACC GOT ME BALD ON TOP NOW LOL :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez

MY OLD GQ PIC N 95 I THINK?


----------



## cripn8ez

OH YEA THEM DAYS WAS THE SHIT NO WORRIES AT ALL AND THATS A REAL ROLEX ON THE WRIST!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 18 2010, 12:55 PM~18842300
> *HAHA I MISS MY CURL  ALL THAT SNAP BACC GOT ME BALD ON TOP NOW LOL :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO :cheesy: , I DONT MISS MY SHIT :biggrin: , HAVING TO CARRY A LITTLE BOTTLE AROUND TO KEEP MY SHIT MOIST, BUSTED PLASTIC BAGS, GREASY PILLOWS, AND ALL THE EXTRA DOLLARS IT COST TO KEEP THAT SHIT RIGHT, GIRLS LOVED THAT SHIT THO, I WENT TO A PICNIC AND I SEEN A FOOL WITH A CURL :0 IT WAS WET I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY STILL SOLD KITS, HARD TO FIND LIKE OG 520'S I BET, I HAD A CARE-FREE CURL IN THE GOLD BOTTLE NO WORLDS OF CURLS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 18 2010, 03:12 PM~18841975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes . 14z and 14inch booty kit. Snow bought it all and I got motor chrome , new ride , and lifts with that money.. hahaha
> 
> Ole square kat! you got nerve to talk!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats tight homie, paint the bucket black to match the car :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 04:27 PM~18842558
> *DAMN BRO  :cheesy: , I DONT MISS MY SHIT :biggrin: , HAVING TO CARRY A LITTLE BOTTLE AROUND TO KEEP MY SHIT MOIST, BUSTED PLASTIC BAGS, GREASY PILLOWS, AND ALL THE EXTRA DOLLARS IT COST TO KEEP THAT SHIT RIGHT, GIRLS LOVED THAT SHIT THO, I WENT TO A PICNIC AND I SEEN A FOOL WITH A CURL :0 IT WAS WET I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THEY STILL SOLD KITS, HARD TO FIND LIKE OG 520'S I BET, I HAD A CARE-FREE CURL IN THE GOLD BOTTLE NO WORLDS OF CURLS :biggrin:
> *



HAHA SHIT I MEMBER ALL THAT SHIT JUST TO HAVE A HELLA CURL LOL HOES USED TO GET MAD CUZ MY HAIR WAS LONGER AND BETTER THEN THERES LOL BUT GOT ME ALOT OF PUSSY THO LOL. I USE SNAP BACC WORLD A CURLS ALL THAT SHIT HAHA MAN IM TRYIN TO FIND MY PIX OF MY FINGER WAVE AND THE PERM I HAD WIT BLUE ROLLERS N MY HAIR HAHA KATHYS ON HOOVER USE TO HOOK MY HAIR UP SHIT MONEY WAS NO PROBLEM BACC THEN LOL.


----------



## plague

FOOL I HAD A LONG AS PERM TOO :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18832749
> *B 4 THE BEATIN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEATIN LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW PAY ME ZAC N SETH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS TRYIN NOT TO THINK ABOUT THE BEATIN HAHA U AINT NO ROC STAR FOOLIE-O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he needs crutches to hold those titties up!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2010, 04:10 PM~18802282
> *Invest in paint jobs you bums.
> *


invest in lipo!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 04:51 PM~18842827
> *FOOL I HAD A LONG AS PERM TOO :roflmao:
> *



HAHA FOO DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT SHIT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 18 2010, 04:55 PM~18842873
> *he needs crutches to hold those titties up!!!!
> *



LOL FOO WHERE THE HELL U BEEN? U CHANGED UR HOOK UP TEXT IT TO ME I LOST EVERYONE NUMBER I GOT NEW PHONE. I NEED TO GET AT TOMMY ALSO


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 18 2010, 12:07 PM~18841928
> *MAN THAT ***** WEAR THEM CHUCKS LIKE A PUNK ROCKER
> *


 :roflmao: They look like they on a flat :wow:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 18 2010, 12:12 PM~18841975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 18 2010, 01:58 PM~18842902
> *invest in lipo!!!!!
> *


Rat has a shop on El Segundo and budlong?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 18 2010, 03:51 PM~18843741
> *:roflmao: They look like they on a flat  :wow:
> *


he got'em laced so tight you cant see the tongue any more..both sides touch each other... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 18 2010, 06:50 PM~18845560
> *he got'em laced so tight you cant see the tongue any more..both sides touch each other... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know your not clowning fish lips!


----------



## Skim

> MY OLD GQ PIC N 95 I THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> that ***** had the studio lighting behind the curl :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 18 2010, 02:49 PM~18842797
> *HAHA SHIT I MEMBER ALL THAT SHIT JUST TO HAVE A HELLA CURL LOL HOES USED TO GET MAD CUZ MY HAIR WAS LONGER AND BETTER THEN THERES LOL BUT GOT ME ALOT OF PUSSY THO LOL. I USE SNAP BACC WORLD A CURLS ALL THAT SHIT HAHA MAN IM TRYIN TO FIND MY PIX OF MY FINGER WAVE AND THE PERM I HAD WIT BLUE ROLLERS N MY HAIR HAHA KATHYS ON HOOVER USE TO HOOK MY HAIR UP SHIT MONEY WAS NO PROBLEM BACC THEN LOL.
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> MY OLD GQ PIC N 95 I THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> that ***** had the studio lighting behind the curl :0
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: THIS ***** LOOKIN LIKE HE SHOULD BE HOLDIN A SOUL GLOW BOTTLE :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 18 2010, 01:51 PM~18842827
> *FOOL I HAD A LONG AS PERM TOO :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 18 2010, 11:52 PM~18848195
> *:uh: THIS ***** LOOKIN LIKE HE SHOULD BE HOLDIN A SOUL GLOW BOTTLE  :uh:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2010, 01:24 AM~18848463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: ROLLERS AND MOOSE FOR AN O/G CURL


----------



## 187PURE

*PEDIWAC FROM NEIGHBORHOOD ROLLIN 60s CRIPS*


----------



## cripn8ez

> MY OLD GQ PIC N 95 I THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> that ***** had the studio lighting behind the curl :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA SHIT WAS ON POINT LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 19 2010, 01:49 AM~18848169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL SUM THING LIKE THAT HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 19 2010, 01:52 AM~18848195
> *:uh: THIS ***** LOOKIN LIKE HE SHOULD BE HOLDIN A SOUL GLOW BOTTLE  :uh:
> *


WHO'S THE MASTA SHO NUFF :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 19 2010, 09:15 AM~18849346
> *PEDIWAC FROM NEIGHBORHOOD ROLLIN 60s CRIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THEM THE ROLERS I HAD HAHA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 19 2010, 10:24 AM~18849967
> *THEM THE ROLERS I HAD HAHA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 19 2010, 11:26 AM~18849982
> *:thumbsup:
> *



MAN I CANT FIND ANYPICS OF MY PERM DAYS HAHA IM GONNA LOOK AT MY MOMS HOUSE :0


----------



## cripn8ez

OLD PICS WIT THE CURL LOL DONT GET ME STRATED ON CURL PIX HAHA AND SUM OF MY CARS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 19 2010, 10:37 AM~18850062
> *OLD PICS WIT THE CURL LOL DONT GET ME STRATED ON CURL PIX HAHA AND SUM OF MY CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH, CLASSIC SHIT RIGHT THER HOMEBOY.. YEAH, BACK IN THE 70's WE USED TO GET A HOT COMB.. YOU'D PUT DAT MUTHAFUCKA ON THE STOVE, GET IT NICE AND HOTT, AND "SSSSSSS". AFTER THAT, OPEN UP A CAN OF ROYAL CROWN, THEN GET THEM ROLLERS READY :biggrin: IF A ***** WAS AFRAID HIS CURLS WOULD FALL, HE'D BREAK OUT THE CAN OF MOOSE SO THAT IT WOULD HOLD LONGER.. THAT'S CLASSIC SHIT RIGHT THER PARTNER


----------



## BlackDawg

memories


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## cripn8ez

FOUND ANOTHER 1


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## 187PURE

>


[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll ******! :wow:

We only had afroz , cuts , fades , and gumbies.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you fools don't know Snow is straight O.G.!!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka

>


[/quote]
 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2010, 03:06 AM~18858377
> *you fools don't know Snow is straight O.G.!!!!
> *


O/BG TO BE EXACT :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 20 2010, 07:30 AM~18858702
> *O/BG TO BE EXACT :biggrin:
> *




HAHA NAW CUZ JUST OG HAHA IM 40 YRS NOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 20 2010, 06:50 AM~18858736
> *HAHA NAW CUZ JUST OG HAHA IM 40 YRS NOW
> *


2 x O/G :0


----------



## Tyrone

Black Lowrider car club Super Natural.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

killin CF lol


----------



## JROCK

REST IN PEACE {UNCLE JAMM}!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565967

:worship: :angel: uffin: :angel: :worship:


----------



## bigtroubles1

IM BLACC IN AN ALL HISPANIC CLUBK, WHATS UP WITH THAT. THEY COOL PEOPLES THO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18866814
> *IM BLACC IN AN ALL HISPANIC CLUBK, WHATS UP WITH THAT. THEY COOL PEOPLES THO
> *


 :cheesy: me too.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 20 2010, 11:42 PM~18866814
> *IM BLACC IN AN ALL HISPANIC CLUBK, WHATS UP WITH THAT. THEY COOL PEOPLES THO
> *


NOT UNDERSTANDING YOU BRO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2010, 11:33 PM~18866730
> *REST IN PEACE {UNCLE JAMM}!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565967
> 
> :worship:  :angel:  uffin:  :angel:  :worship:
> *


DAMN HE WAS LEGENDERY DOGG  

HE WAS BACK IN THE B-BOY ERA, POPPIN & BREAKIN :happysad: 

RIP :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Oct 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18866814-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM BLACC IN AN ALL HISPANIC CLUBK, WHATS UP WITH THAT. THEY COOL PEOPLES THO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad but tru. Most blacks in this area on that lift and big rim shit! I can probly count about maybe 25 in our state. At that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 21 2010, 05:10 AM~18868579
> *NOT UNDERSTANDING YOU BRO
> *


Couse your a square.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 21 2010, 06:56 AM~18868538
> *:cheesy:  me too.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 21 2010, 07:20 AM~18868615
> *Sad but tru. Most blacks in this area on that lift and big rim shit! I can probly count about maybe 25 in our state. At that.
> Couse your a square.
> *


NO GOMER. I WAS TRYING TO SEE WHERE HOMIE WAS COMING FROM.. THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD BUT WE WELCOME ALL RACES


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

FUNDI WHY U TALK SO DAMN MUCH


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18866814
> *IM BLACC IN AN ALL HISPANIC CLUBK, WHATS UP WITH THAT. THEY COOL PEOPLES THO
> *


JUST DONT SELL OUT!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Oct 21 2010, 05:22 AM~18868626-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO GOMER.  I WAS TRYING TO SEE WHERE HOMIE WAS COMING FROM.. THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD BUT WE WELCOME ALL RACES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Oct 21 2010, 07:56 AM~18869313
> *FUNDI WHY U TALK SO DAMN MUCH
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 21 2010, 04:56 AM~18868538
> *:cheesy:  me too.
> *


THERE YOU GO TELLING MORE LIES. YOU KNOW DAMN WELL YOU AINT IN NO CLUB FOOL.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 21 2010, 10:12 AM~18869401
> *JUST DONT SELL OUT!
> *


HISPANICS COME FROM AFRICA. ALMOST EVERY RACE COME FROM AFRICA


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 21 2010, 11:34 AM~18870497
> *HISPANICS COME FROM AFRICA.  ALMOST EVERY RACE COME FROM AFRICA
> *


 unless you are referring to the hispanics via, cuba, brazil, puerto ricans who, dominicans, those countries that were caught up in the african slave trade in south america and the carribean - but the native hispanics, such as the majority of people of mexico roots trace back to spain or their indigeonous indian roots. 
Those original inhabitants of the new world such as native americans, latinos of central and south america traveled across the land bridge from asia during the last ice age and spread out but we all know original man started and originated in the motherland, Africa.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WE ALL COME FROM GOD :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 21 2010, 02:35 PM~18871002
> *WE ALL COME FROM GOD :biggrin:
> *



i came from my mommas pussy haha at 9:30 pm aug 5th 1971!!!!!!!!!!! lol  n lynwood........


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 20 2010, 09:33 PM~18866730
> *REST IN PEACE {UNCLE JAMM}!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565967
> 
> :worship:  :angel:  uffin:  :angel:  :worship:
> *






























*THIS WAS HIS LAST PARTY BEFORE HE PASSED 10-10-10*

*RIP UNCLE RODGER.... :angel: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 20 2010, 06:05 PM~18864324
> *killin CF lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO yeah right...I've been watching this car for over 5 years on the show circuit. It can't fuck with the Suicide...it's got a Fundi style interior, and the motor needs to be detailed right...and look at the patterns :uh: 

It would be a NICE ride if the owner would change a few things though.  I like the car for the most part...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 21 2010, 08:12 AM~18869401
> *JUST DONT SELL OUT!
> *


 wtf does that mean?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Oct 21 2010, 12:02 PM~18871261-->
> 
> 
> 
> i came from my mommas pussy haha at 9:30 pm  aug 5th 1971!!!!!!!!!!! lol  n lynwood........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn ! I was 12am 8/6 Next year we got to have a hudge ass party. BBQ style at a park!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 21 2010, 12:40 PM~18871548
> *wtf does that mean?
> *


Your a bean smelling , Iphone swiping , WIfi cafe stealing , square!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 21 2010, 12:35 PM~18871002
> *WE ALL COME FROM GOD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## H8R PROOF

>


[/quote]
LOOK @ THOSE MILK BUBBLES...REPPIN THE CAPITAL CPT :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2010, 07:32 PM~18875046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You African boo dee scratcher :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 21 2010, 02:02 PM~18871261
> *i came from my mommas pussy haha at 9:30 pm  aug 5th 1971!!!!!!!!!!! lol  n lynwood........
> *


DAMN HOMMIE, SMALL WORLD.. I LIVED IN LYNWOOD WITH MY AUNTIE


----------



## bigtroubles1

to 187 pure what im saying is im the only ***** in an all hispanic club. but theyre cool as fucc , theyve taught me all i know. they reached out to me and help me whenever i need it . its like a family. they dont look at color , they are about the cars and treating people with respect.


----------



## bigtroubles1

i personally think theirs not enough diversity in clubs . were segrated by race but all of us have something to offer each other.


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 12:00 AM~18877479
> *to 187 pure what im saying is im the only ***** in an all hispanic club. but theyre cool as fucc , theyve taught me all i know. they reached out to me and help me whenever i need it . its like a family. they dont look at color , they are about the cars and treating people with respect.
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE...AS WE SHOULD ALL TREAT EACHOTHER WITH RESPECT...


----------



## OKJessie

LOOK @ THOSE MILK BUBBLES...REPPIN THE CAPITAL CPT :biggrin:
[/quote]
DAM I NEED TO MAKE A TRIP TO COMPTON... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: gona be nice out! Whose gona be ridding to get that Friday paycheck!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 12:00 AM~18877479
> *to 187 pure what im saying is im the only ***** in an all hispanic club. but theyre cool as fucc , theyve taught me all i know. they reached out to me and help me whenever i need it . its like a family. they dont look at color , they are about the cars and treating people with respect.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 01:01 AM~18877485
> *i personally think theirs not enough diversity in clubs . were segrated by race but all of us have something to offer each other.
> *


 Now this is true with most clubs. Im glad the club I belong to is very diversified. We got Blacks, hispanics, whites, asians, samoans hell we even got a few arabs and armenians but we all come together to rep that M.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 21 2010, 12:38 PM~18871534
> *LMAO yeah right...I've been watching this car for over 5 years on the show circuit. It can't fuck with the Suicide...it's got a Fundi style interior, and the motor needs to be detailed right...and look at the patterns :uh:
> 
> It would be a NICE ride if the owner would change a few things though.   I like the car for the most part...
> *


but he finished it :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2010, 06:58 AM~18878620
> *Now this is true with most clubs. Im glad the club I belong to is very diversified. We got Blacks, hispanics, whites, asians, samoans hell we even got a few arabs and armenians but we all come together to rep that M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And thats all good skim but we are both aware that there are not many black lowriders in the of streets our city homie! All though we are majority black car club we honestly could careless about race ,We (STRICTLY RIDAZ)are just gonna stay true to what we do and how we do it ,WHAT IM saying is WE ARE NOT GONNA SELL OUT TO BLEND DOGGY, not only would that be a disgrcae to the black pioneers that have paved the way ,It would over shadow the contributions we've made to this game ,AND BESIDES I LIKE STANDING OUT :biggrin: to the rest of the homies in this thread you would have to live here to understand ,And last time I checked it wasn't a crime to embrace who you are ! I LOVE BEING BLACK! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 22 2010, 09:06 AM~18878652
> *but he finished it  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 02:00 AM~18877479
> *to 187 pure what im saying is im the only ***** in an all hispanic club. but theyre cool as fucc , theyve taught me all i know. they reached out to me and help me whenever i need it . its like a family. they dont look at color , they are about the cars and treating people with respect.
> *


I DON'T THINK NOBODY IN THIS THREAD IS AGAINST ANOTHER RACE (IF THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE IMPLYING).. JUST CAUSE THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD DOES'NT MEAN THAT WE'RE OUT FOR OUR SELVES.. LOOK AT WHO FREQUENTS THIS THREAD THE MOST: ANGEL= A WET BACK, SNOW= A CRACKER, SKIM GET'S BLINDED WITH DENTAL FLOSS, AND FUNDI DON'T NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

me tippin with one of the hispanic homies ! Im sure some of yawl know him!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 22 2010, 10:17 AM~18879122
> *me tippin with one of the hispanic homies ! Im sure some of yawl know him!
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.. HOLLA AT 187PURE FOR THAT UNDERGROUND GANGSTA SHIT THOUGH.. I HEAR TO MANY TIMES PEOPLE PLAYING THE USUAL EAZY, CUBE, DRE, SNOOP, AND PAC WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDING.. HEAR SOMETHING TO BANG IN YOUR LOW:

DIeCS24yTyA&feature=related


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2010, 08:16 AM~18879117
> *I DON'T THINK NOBODY IN THIS THREAD IS AGAINST ANOTHER RACE (IF THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE IMPLYING)..  JUST CAUSE THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD DOES'NT MEAN THAT WE'RE OUT FOR OUR SELVES..  LOOK AT WHO FREQUENTS THIS THREAD THE MOST:  ANGEL= A WET BACK, SNOW= A CRACKER, SKIM GET'S BLINDED WITH DENTAL FLOSS, AND FUNDI DON'T NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

at the was with the hispanic homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2010, 08:27 AM~18879198
> *NICE.. HOLLA AT 187PURE FOR THAT UNDERGROUND GANGSTA SHIT THOUGH.. I HEAR TO MANY TIMES PEOPLE PLAYING THE USUAL EAZY, CUBE, DRE, SNOOP, AND PAC WHEN IT COMES TO LOWRIDING.. HEAR SOMETHING TO BANG IN YOUR LOW:
> 
> DIeCS24yTyA&feature=related
> 
> 
> *


I GOTCHA 187 ! BUT THATS THE ONLY CD I HAD I THE CAR THAT DAY! :happysad:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I EVEN TRIED OUT THE WHOLE"UNITY CRUISE" THING!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

I noticed 99.9% of clubs are one sided as far as nationality . It's sad to see their aren't too many black folks in the game. It's dominated by Hispanics. Blk folks want big ass rims and tvs n shit. I go lolo shows and I can count the blk people with one hand.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18881501
> *I noticed 99.9% of clubs are one sided as far as nationality . It's sad to see their aren't too many black folks in the game. It's dominated by Hispanics. Blk folks want big ass rims and tvs n shit. I go lolo shows and I can count the blk people with one hand.
> *


sorry you feel that way potna! as far as big wheels, hot rods, donks and hogs ........its not me will never be me ,and get out in the street and ride your shit, brothers that you never thought that would have riders ! will bust out! shit! I met a brother from THE DENA'S at the auto parts store he's been out here for 9 years and Has a black on Black 64 rag but has never hit the streets out here because he didnt like how things were after OBSERVING ! LEAD BY EXAMPLE and others will FOLLOW  What I feel the most Important thing is as long as your doing what you like to do ! you cant change the world SO DO YOU!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18879117
> *I DON'T THINK NOBODY IN THIS THREAD IS AGAINST ANOTHER RACE (IF THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE IMPLYING)..  JUST CAUSE THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD DOES'NT MEAN THAT WE'RE OUT FOR OUR SELVES..  LOOK AT WHO FREQUENTS THIS THREAD THE MOST:  ANGEL= A WET BACK, SNOW= A CRACKER, SKIM GET'S BLINDED WITH DENTAL FLOSS, AND FUNDI DON'T NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS
> *


ain't that a bitch!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 22 2010, 03:11 PM~18881903
> *sorry you feel that way potna! as far as big wheels, hot rods, donks and hogs ........its not me will never be me ,and get out in the street and ride your shit, brothers that you never thought that would have riders ! will bust out! shit! I met a brother from THE DENA'S at the auto parts store  he's been out here for 9 years and Has a black on Black 64 rag but has never hit the streets out here  because he didnt like how things were after OBSERVING ! LEAD BY EXAMPLE and others will FOLLOW  What I feel the most Important thing is as long as your doing what you like to do ! you cant change the world SO DO YOU!
> *


Yea my ***** I'm happy with my club, it's just funny how when we ride out I'm the only ***** . But like I said no one sees color . We talk shit of course about each others race but it's all fun and games. Just wish more clubs were diverse. But I'm still a ***** and they still Hispanic at the end of the day , so I'm sure if it came down to it we would stick with our own people


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18881501
> *I noticed 99.9% of clubs are one sided as far as nationality . It's sad to see their aren't too many black folks in the game. It's dominated by Hispanics. Blk folks want big ass rims and tvs n shit. I go lolo shows and I can count the blk people with one hand.
> *


One reason for this is that some Black people are trendy. What may have been considered cool yesterday isn't cool today. When 20" wheels became popular in the late '90's it slowed the momentum of 13"/14" (lowriding) wheels (in certain areas). But Black people have also been into other motor sports (drag racing, motorcycles, muscle cars, etc.). Motorcycle building has picked up in momentum since the momentum of lowrider building has slowed. Building a bike is less expensive than building a '59 Impala.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 22 2010, 03:09 PM~18882485
> *One reason for this is that some Black people are trendy. What may have been considered cool yesterday isn't cool today. When 20" wheels became popular in the late '90's it slowed the momentum of 13"/14" (lowriding) wheels (in certain areas). But Black people have also been into other motor sports (drag racing, motorcycles, muscle cars, etc.). Motorcycle building has picked up in momentum since the momentum of lowrider building has slowed. Building a bike is less expensive than building a '59 Impala.
> *


x2 good words


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 22 2010, 08:16 AM~18879117
> *I DON'T THINK NOBODY IN THIS THREAD IS AGAINST ANOTHER RACE (IF THAT'S WHAT YOU'RE IMPLYING)..  JUST CAUSE THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD DOES'NT MEAN THAT WE'RE OUT FOR OUR SELVES..  LOOK AT WHO FREQUENTS THIS THREAD THE MOST:  ANGEL= A WET BACK, SNOW= A CRACKER, SKIM GET'S BLINDED WITH DENTAL FLOSS, AND FUNDI DON'T NO WHAT THE FUCK HE IS
> *


 :cheesy: you forgot yourself! Square ***** tring to live in the 80z still!


----------



## 817HUSTLER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 22 2010, 05:14 PM~18882530
> *x2 good words
> *


Plaque, man i didnt even know you was black :biggrin: . im jus fucking around what up ryda!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Oct 22 2010, 05:22 PM~18883418
> *Plaque, man i didnt even know you was black :biggrin: . im jus fucking around what up ryda!
> *


Eddie :0 where hAVE YOU BEEN MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 03:53 PM~18882353
> *Yea my ***** I'm happy with my club, it's just funny how when we ride out I'm the only ***** . But like I said no one sees color . We talk shit of course about each others race but it's all fun and games. Just wish more clubs were diverse. But I'm still a ***** and they still Hispanic at the end of the day , so I'm sure if it came down to it we would stick with our own people
> *


I think its a little different out there in southernn california, being all the racial tension between black and brown these days but I commend you and your club for being diverse. We all know there are some clubs that stick to their own. Its unfortunate but thats why Im glad there are clubs like the one I belong to that dont trip on that shit. its really gotta be hard for my brothers in LA who are faced with the black and brown tension constantly but the club is so important to them that it does not matter. We have a saying in Majestics - no color lines, just buffet lines and when you see alot ot these fat ass fools you will see thats the real meal right there. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 22 2010, 07:19 PM~18883386
> *:cheesy: you forgot yourself! Square ***** tring to live in the 80z still!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 22 2010, 10:40 PM~18885939-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a little different out there in southernn california, being all the racial tension between black and brown these days but I commend you and your club for being diverse. We all know there are some clubs that stick to their own. Its unfortunate but thats why Im glad there are clubs like the one I belong to that dont trip on that shit. its really gotta be hard for my brothers in LA who are faced with the black and brown tension constantly but the club is so important to them that it does not matter. We have a saying in Majestics - no color lines, just buffet lines and when you see alot ot these fat ass fools you will see thats the real meal right there. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Most low ryders are pretty healthy in them picks! Aint none of us mis a taco or two! Maybe 3 and four.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Oct 23 2010, 05:28 AM~18886774
> *:0
> *


Man hope you out enjoying this weather!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

This ***** bugging!! :cheesy:


----------



## illstorm

> *(Skim @ Oct 22 2010, 10:40 PM)
> I think its a little different out there in southernn california, being all the racial tension between black and brown these days but I commend you and your club for being diverse. We all know there are some clubs that stick to their own. Its unfortunate but thats why Im glad there are clubs like the one I belong to that dont trip on that shit. its really gotta be hard for my brothers in LA who are faced with the black and brown tension constantly but the club is so important to them that it does not matter. We have a saying in Majestics - no color lines, just buffet lines and when you see alot ot these fat ass fools you will see thats the real meal right there*


. 

George C. Wallace infamously said; "I draw the line in the dust and toss the gauntlet before the feet of tyranny, and I say segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever." Dam I did not know the lowriding community was listening. Much respect to the Big M and every other diverse club proving him wrong!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

It was so nice out!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 22 2010, 01:25 PM~18881501
> *I noticed 99.9% of clubs are one sided as far as nationality . It's sad to see their aren't too many black folks in the game. It's dominated by Hispanics. Blk folks want big ass rims and tvs n shit.  I go lolo shows and I can count the blk people with one hand.
> *


This is especially true in my hometown. I think the reason for this is that *people in general* are afraid of not being excepted and often follow the bandwagon. For example, I know quite a few Hispanics that really like "donks" but Lowride because they figure that that is what is expected of them and don't want to be seen as disowning a part of their culture. I also know plenty blacks who love lowriders but shy away at the thought of building one because they don't want to be seen as 'the black dude who wants to be mexican'. It is easier for people in general to get involved in things that they see other members of their race (people they can relate to) doing. If you are confident in yourself, you do what makes you happy, despite what members of your race or anyone else thinks


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18881903
> *sorry you feel that way potna! as far as big wheels, hot rods, donks and hogs ........its not me will never be me ,and get out in the street and ride your shit, brothers that you never thought that would have riders ! will bust out!  shit! I met a brother from THE DENA'S at the auto parts store  he's been out here for 9 years and Has a black on Black 64 rag but has never hit the streets out here  because he didnt like how things were after OBSERVING ! LEAD BY EXAMPLE and others will FOLLOW  What I feel the most Important thing is as long as your doing what you like to do ! you cant change the world SO DO YOU!
> *



Not only brothers but many others you wouldn't suspect, dream of building a lowrider. They just need that extra push of encouragement. I told you about that guy I met up with from Craigslist today. He was a Toyota driving, Asian car salesman that had that serious "professional look". Out of nowhere, he told me he was from Los Angeles and wants to build a 64 Impala lowrider... I was like :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: . I told him about our club and invited him to our monthly meeting


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 22 2010, 08:09 AM~18879056
> *And thats all good skim but we are both aware that there are not many black lowriders in the of streets our city  homie! All though we are majority black car club we honestly could careless about race ,We (STRICTLY RIDAZ)are just gonna stay true to what we do and how we do it ,WHAT IM saying is  WE ARE NOT GONNA SELL OUT TO BLEND DOGGY, not only would that be a disgrcae to the black pioneers that have paved the way ,It would over shadow the contributions we've  made to this game ,AND BESIDES I LIKE STANDING OUT :biggrin: to the rest of the homies in this thread you would have to live here to understand ,And last time I checked it wasn't a crime to embrace who you are ! I LOVE BEING BLACK! :cheesy:
> *



Like Gangster said, "the streets are what counts!".I have more respect for a guy who hits the streets in a stock suspension, mediocre, lowrider on chinas than the guy with the Dayton rollin', lowrider champion winning show car that never sees the day of light... Which is why I can't wait to finish my Lincoln and *lead by example* by spinning the digits on my odometer like a slot machine and *tear these streets up!*


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Oct 22 2010, 05:22 PM~18883418
> *Plaque, man i didnt even know you was black :biggrin: . im jus fucking around what up ryda!
> *


THIS FOOL THOUGHT I WAS MEXICAN FOR 2 YEARS :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 24 2010, 07:33 PM~18896352
> *This is especially true in my hometown. I think the reason for this is that people in general are afraid of not being excepted and often follow the bandwagon. For example, I know quite a few Hispanics that really like "donks" but Lowride because they figure that that is what is expected of them and don't want to be seen as disowning a part of their culture. I also know plenty blacks who love lowriders but shy away at the thought of building one because they don't want to be seen as 'the black dude who wants to be mexican'. It is easier for people in general to get involved in things that they see other members of their race (people they can relate to) doing. If you are confident in yourself, you do what makes you happy, despite what members of your race or anyone else thinks
> *


i find this to be VERY true. i was with one of the hispanic homies yesterday and he said back then he would get mad at hispanic people who "acted black" with that being said its kinda sad that in our society people cant be who they please do to being looked dwn on by their own race.. i could careless what the next man thinks .. im sure other blk folks think differently of me becuz im in an all hispanic club, but i really dont care becuz i dnt see nationality , i see friends, family, and good people..and it just so happens that they are hispanic. im sure if a blacc club reached out to me first and they were the same way then i would be with a prodominally blacc club, but it didnt happen that way..and i dont think too many clubs are diverse because usually hispanics dont reach out to blacc potential memebers and vise versa with the blacc clubs.. we gotta change the game and stop all this .. we are all in it for the love of the cars not for color


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 24 2010, 09:26 PM~18898396
> *i find this to be VERY true. i was with one of the hispanic homies yesterday and he said back then he would get mad at hispanic people who "acted black" with that being said its kinda sad that in our society people cant be who they please do to being looked dwn on by their own race.. i could careless what the next man thinks .. im sure other blk folks think differently of me becuz im in an all hispanic club, but i really dont care becuz i dnt see nationality , i see friends, family, and good people..and it just so happens that they are hispanic. im sure if a blacc club reached out to me first and they were the same way then i would be with a prodominally blacc club, but it didnt happen that way...and i dont think too many clubs are diverse because usually hispanics dont reach out to blacc potential memebers and vise versa with the blacc clubs.. we gotta change the game and stop all this  .. we are all in it for the love of the cars not for color
> *



I think this happens a lot because again, people are too worried about what others may think. Some members may think twice about recruiting members of other races because they don't want to be looked down upon by other members or car clubs. For example, a supervisor may not hire an individual not because he's racist, but rather he is afraid of what his boss and fellow employees may think. One positive part about being black and lowriding, (for me, coming up in the game) is it is easier to discern who your true friends are. You may notice that the same guys who messaged you all the time on Layitlow, might give you the cold shoulder or may not want to be seen with you in public at a car show or picnic :uh: Or some may message you for months on Layitlow until they find out your black. That's why my avatar is a black queen... So brothers can identify me and to keep potential false friends out of my way


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 24 2010, 10:56 PM~18898794
> *I think this happens a lot because again, people are too worried about what others may think. Some members may think twice about recruiting members of other races because they don't want to be looked down upon by other members or car clubs. For example, a supervisor may not hire an individual not because he's racist, but rather he is afraid of what his boss and fellow employees may think. One positive part about being black and lowriding, (for me, coming up in the game) is it is easier to discern who your true friends are. You may notice that the same guys who messaged you all the time on Layitlow, might give you the cold shoulder or may not want to be seen with you in public at a car show or picnic :uh: Or some may message you for months on Layitlow until they find out your black. That's why my avatar is a black queen... So brothers can identify me and to keep potential false friends out of my way
> *


luckily i havent had that problem. maybe my blacc azz is an exception because everyone i talk to on lay it low that i see at shows are cool and say hi. im fairly new to the lowlow game i was always an import guy, theirs politics in this lowider shyt,, for ex the whole 4 door thing is a trip to me .. no one respects the time and effort u put into yur ride,the first thing they say is "oh a four door ". but when i was in the airbag import scene, no one gave a fuccc about 2 door or four. kinda shows tha imaturity set forth in the lowriding world..that could be a reason y more people arent into it . 1 because u cant be yourself as far as what u wanna build without some one talking non sense, 2 the racial diversity ..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 01:48 AM~18900426
> *luckily i havent had that problem. maybe my blacc azz is an exception because everyone i talk to on lay it low that i see at shows are cool and say hi. im fairly new to the lowlow game  i was always an import guy, theirs politics in this lowider shyt,, for ex the whole 4 door thing is a trip to me .. no one respects the  time and effort u put into yur ride,the first thing they say is "oh a four door ". but when i was in the airbag import scene, no one gave a fuccc about 2 door or four. kinda shows tha imaturity set forth in the lowriding world..that could be a reason y more people arent into it . 1 because u cant be yourself as far as what u wanna build without some one talking non sense, 2 the racial diversity ..
> *


Word!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 01:48 AM~18900426
> *luckily i havent had that problem. maybe my blacc azz is an exception because everyone i talk to on lay it low that i see at shows are cool and say hi. im fairly new to the lowlow game  i was always an import guy, theirs politics in this lowider shyt,, for ex rthe whole 4 door thing is a trip to me .. no one espects the  time and effort u put into yur ride,the first thing they say is "oh a four door ". but when i was in the airbag import scene, no one gave a fuccc about 2 door or four. kinda shows tha imaturity set forth in the lowriding world..that could be a reason y more people arent into it  . 1 because u cant be yourself as far as what u wanna build without some one talking non sense, 2 the racial diversity ..
> *



I have to admit. I feel the same way about a 4 door lowrider. Especially Impala 4 doors. I do respect the time and money spent on the cars but to me it's just a waste because 4 door Impalas and most of the other 4 door cars just don't look good to me.... Imagine if Gangsters "Santana" was a 4 door... :scrutinize: It just wouldn't be the same


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 06:27 AM~18900759
> *I have to admit. I feel the same way about a 4 door lowrider. Especially Impala 4 doors. I do respect the time and money spent on the cars but to me it's just a waste because 4 door Impalas and most of the other 4 door cars just don't look good to me....  Imagine if Gangsters "Santana" was a 4 door...  :scrutinize: It just wouldn't be the same
> *


But WHAT doesn't look good .? The extra door? Or is it becuz every one else says it doesn't look good. If four doors were the thing would you still be saying 2 doors are better? Basically your a follower and not a leader. I could easily go out and buy a 2 door because that's what people like, but I'm not here to please " people" I do it because it's DIFFERENT" and to outsiders looking in " they think my four door is the shit. I get compliments all day, in the lowrider world I'm looked down upon. Idk y I'm preaching about 4 doors lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

What else is confusing about the four dooor beef is, theirs exceptions to what's ok and what's not .
Four door caddy is ok, four door town car is ok. Last time I checked four doors are four doors. You can't say oh it's ok to do this or that only if " theirs honestly no logic besides some one said it wasn't cool and people are following .


----------



## bigtroubles1

New topic, interracial couples. I notice blk men including myself date outside of our race. My baby momma is Hispanic. . I'm attracted to all women, but I know some blk men and women REFUSE to date within their race !!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 24 2010, 11:51 AM~18893436
> *.
> 
> George C. Wallace infamously said; "I draw the line in the dust and toss the gauntlet before the feet of tyranny, and I say segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever." Dam I did not know the lowriding community was listening. Much respect to the Big M and every other diverse club proving him wrong!
> *


YEAH DUDE WAS A RACIST PRICK.. FUNNY THING IS, WHEN DUDE GOT PARALIZED HE GOT A SO-CALLED CHANGE OF HEART ABOUT BLACKS. HE EVEN HAD A BLACK MAN HELPING HIM, PUSHING HIM AROUND IN HIS WHEEL CHAIR


----------



## mostlyimpalas

i just like it when an old usually White Lady is staring and you lay it down wink at her  on the highway, 
i build donks for those guys, but after 28yrs of dipping this preacher aint changing his sermon the bigger the car the smaller the tire, 13's on evrything but my Limos ( got two on switches) 14's with 185's on the them for the weight and ride, driving my lows everdayrain shine, snow, ice, drive'm to the show, wipe the bugs off, and hit the swith on every dub, donk, car i see, they get caught in my rearview ass up, nose down, sparkler show, 
like Athen told me back in 1982 keep a crescent wrench, vise grips, cables, a screwdriver, and a block of wood, you will get Home.
daughters know how to hit switches, grandson too Lil Homie in training(2yrs old)
Save a Kid
Dont Let Your Kids Drive Donks
take your Low to Church Every chance you get
I get there early and lay mine right up front 
Suited up Bible in Hand, Ostrich Boots, (No hat)


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 05:58 AM~18900831
> *But WHAT doesn't look good .? The extra door? Or is it becuz every one else says it doesn't look good. If four doors were the thing would you still be saying 2 doors are better? Basically your a follower and not a leader.  I could easily go out and buy a 2 door because that's what people like, but I'm not here to please " people" I do it because it's DIFFERENT" and to outsiders looking in " they think my four door is the shit. I get compliments all day, in the lowrider world I'm looked down upon. Idk y I'm preaching about 4 doors lol
> *



I think Lowriders have a fetish for beautiful body lines. The body lines between a 64 Impala for example aren't the same in a 4 door. Google it and you'll noticed the area where the top meets the quarter panel looks kinda funky. Not to mention 4 doors mean 4 *tiny* small doors on a traditionally large 2 door coupe. I think 90s Lincoln towncars, 90s Cadillac fleetwoods, "turtle" Lincolns are cool because the body lines were made for a car with 4 doors. 
As for following the crowd, most people would choose a rag Impala over a hardtop. With the exception of a few year models, I prefer a hardtop. I was going to buy a 64 Impala ss rag in mint condition so I could sell it and build a 64 hardtop but the owner decided to keep it  Most people would say that's a dumb choice.


----------



## 187PURE

I GOT MY HEART SET ON A RAG DUCE

OH YEAH, WHO OUT THEIR LIKES GO SPOKES?.. I WAS THINKING BOUT TAKING IT BACK TO TRIPLE GOLD D's


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 07:27 AM~18900909
> *I think Lowriders have a fetish for beautiful body lines. The body lines between a 64 Impala for example aren't the same in a 4 door. Google it and you'll noticed the area where the top meets the quarter panel looks kinda funky. Not to mention 4 doors mean 4 tiny small doors on a traditionally large 2 door coupe. I think 90s Lincoln towncars, 90s Cadillac fleetwoods, "turtle" Lincolns are cool because the body lines were made for a car with 4 doors.
> As for following the crowd, most people would choose a rag Impala over a hardtop. With the exception of a few year models, I prefer a hardtop. I was going to buy a 64 Impala ss rag in mint condition so I could sell it and build a 64 hardtop but the owner decided to keep it  Most people would say that's a dumb choice.
> *


Yea I gtta look that up on google. Now as for hard top , rag top . Who is setting the standard as to what's ok and what's not ?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 06:34 AM~18900942
> *Yea I gtta look that up on google. Now as for hard top , rag top . Who  is setting the standard as to what's ok and what's not ?
> *



No offense but I don't think anyone is setting the standard. I just think most people would agree that Impala sedans just aren't as attractive as a coupe. Not to mention rags have a better resale value, look better and are a better cruising experience. I think the average Impala lover would not spend the same amount of money on a sedan 61 Impala that's in the same mint condition as a coupe. (that's if he would buy one at all)


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 07:38 AM~18900949
> *No offense but I don't think anyone is setting the standard. I just think most people would agree that Impala sedans just aren't as attractive as a coupe. Not to mention rags have a better resale value, look better and are a better cruising experience. I think the average Impala lover would not spend the same amount of money on a sedan 61 Impala that's in the same mint condition as a coupe. (that's if he would buy one at all)
> *


I'll get to this when I get home . I


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 07:27 AM~18900909
> *I think Lowriders have a fetish for beautiful body lines. The body lines between a 64 Impala for example aren't the same in a 4 door. Google it and you'll noticed the area where the top meets the quarter panel looks kinda funky. Not to mention 4 doors mean 4 tiny small doors on a traditionally large 2 door coupe. I think 90s Lincoln towncars, 90s Cadillac fleetwoods, "turtle" Lincolns are cool because the body lines were made for a car with 4 doors.
> As for following the crowd, most people would choose a rag Impala over a hardtop. With the exception of a few year models, I prefer a hardtop. I was going to buy a 64 Impala ss rag in mint condition so I could sell it and build a 64 hardtop but the owner decided to keep it  Most people would say that's a dumb choice.
> *


besides 4drs make good parts cars, late 80's there were no rearwheel drive two doors 
54 back BOMBS 4 drs OK, 
90 up 4dr ok only option 
besides LOws are personal not the family taxi, the roof needs room for patterns , no nice 4dr rags(lincoln no room for pumps)
trying to trade a 4 door big wheels for a 2 dr now just cant be responsible for all those doors with caprice emblems LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Oct 25 2010, 06:54 AM~18901003
> *besides 4drs make good parts cars, late 80's there were no rearwheel drive two doors
> 54 back BOMBS 4 drs OK,
> 90 up 4dr ok only option
> besides LOws are personal not the family taxi, the roof needs room for patterns , no nice 4dr rags(lincoln no room for pumps)
> trying to trade a 4 door big wheels for a 2 dr now just cant be responsible for all those doors with caprice emblems  LOL
> *



What?


I don't speak "stupid ass". translate for me.. :uh:


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 09:39 AM~18901556
> *What?
> I don't speak "stupid ass". translate for me.. :uh:
> *


let me talk your language, 
roadmaster= should have got a two door chevy but i was too lazy and broke


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 08:33 AM~18900936
> *I GOT MY HEART SET ON A RAG DUCE
> 
> 
> *


yo, you could just lie and say you already got it. thats what 96roadmaster did when he lied about owning a motorcycle.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 10:39 AM~18901556
> *What?
> I don't speak "stupid ass". translate for me.. :uh:
> *


you speak lies *****.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Oct 25 2010, 10:55 AM~18901695
> *let me talk your language,
> roadmaster= should have got a two door chevy but i was too lazy and broke
> *


mayne, dat fool got fired from a donut shop for stealing donuts, he was broke when he had a job. now hes just poor cause he dont be working. ole busta tried to say he used to be a nurse, more like a janitor or an orderly.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 23 2010, 04:54 PM~18889076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ***** bugging!!  :cheesy:
> *


nice bitch ride, BITCH. fat ass ***** driving a girl car around and shyt.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 24 2010, 06:49 PM~18896509
> *Not only brothers but many others you wouldn't suspect, dream of building a lowrider. They just need that extra push of encouragement. I told you about that guy I met up with from Craigslist today. He was a Toyota driving, Asian car salesman that had that serious "professional look". Out of nowhere, he told me he was from Los Angeles and wants to build a 64 Impala lowrider... I was like :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: . I told him about our club and invited him to our monthly meeting
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 24 2010, 07:04 PM~18896697
> *Like Gangster said, "the streets are what counts!".I have more respect for a guy who hits the streets in a stock suspension, mediocre, lowrider on chinas than the guy with the Dayton rollin', lowrider champion winning show car that never sees the day of light... Which is why I can't wait to finish my Lincoln and lead by example by spinning the digits on my odometer like a slot machine and tear these streets up!
> *


ching ching!!!!! I agree homie , It aint nothing like tippin your shit around town and everytime you flip the bat people are like :wow: It's become such the norm you can hear my wife in the background of this video having a full blown conversation while im ridin :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 07:01 AM~18900837
> *What else is confusing about the four dooor beef is, theirs exceptions to what's ok and what's not .
> Four door caddy is ok, four door town car is ok. Last time I checked four doors are four doors. You can't say oh it's ok to do this or that only if " theirs honestly no logic besides some one said it wasn't cool and people are following .
> *


THAT IS THE CASE BUT IF ITS A 4 DOOR CADDY LIKE A 90-92 THATS HOW THEY CAME, BIG BODIES CAME IN 4 DOOR SAME AS THE TOWNCARS SO THATS EXCEPTED, I THINK WHAT THEY MEAN IS IF ITS A CAR THAT YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO GET IN A 2 DOOR BUT YOU CHOOSE A 4 DOOR, THATS WHEN PEOPLE START TO TALK SHIT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 06:33 AM~18900936
> *I GOT MY HEART SET ON A RAG DUCE
> 
> OH YEAH, WHO OUT THEIR LIKES GO SPOKES?.. I WAS THINKING BOUT TAKING IT BACK TO TRIPLE GOLD D's
> *


I still like the tripples ,depends on what color your going with also


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 07:38 AM~18900949
> *No offense but I don't think anyone is setting the standard. I just think most people would agree that Impala sedans just aren't as attractive as a coupe. Not to mention rags have a better resale value, look better and are a better cruising experience. I think the average Impala lover would not spend the same amount of money on a sedan 61 Impala that's in the same mint condition as a coupe. (that's if he would buy one at all)
> *


VERY TRUE BROTHER


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2010, 09:30 AM~18901987
> *THAT IS THE CASE BUT IF ITS A 4 DOOR CADDY LIKE A 90-92 THATS HOW THEY CAME, BIG BODIES CAME IN 4 DOOR SAME AS THE TOWNCARS SO THATS EXCEPTED, I THINK WHAT THEY MEAN IS IF ITS A CAR THAT YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO GET IN A 2 DOOR BUT YOU CHOOSE A 4 DOOR, THATS WHEN PEOPLE START TO TALK SHIT
> *



I couldn't have said it better myself Skim  To me CHOOSING to roll in a 4 door is like putting on a Bad a$$ Armani suit and CHOOSING to wear homosexual pointed toed dress shoes instead of the masculine, pimp flat toes :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lol ***** said pointy shoes :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 09:28 AM~18901970
> *ching ching!!!!! I agree homie , It aint nothing like tippin your shit around town and everytime you flip  the bat people are like :wow: It's become such the norm you can hear my wife in the background of this video having a full blown conversation while im ridin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I just don't understand the show guy mentality. Why spend so much money on a car your not going to drive except to the trailer :uh: My car is still O.G (for now) but when I drive it is one of the best feelings in the world. I can only imagine when it's done  I'd rather chip up some paint here and there that can be fixed from the drivers seat than to see my car get damaged or fall off a trailer from a trailer truck drivers seat. 
I've seen some guys build cars and don't even get to enjoy them before they fall off the trailer into on coming traffic


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 11:41 AM~18902865
> *Yeah I just don't understand the show guy mentality. Why spend so much money on a car your not going to drive except to the trailer :uh: My car is still O.G (for now) but when I drive it is one of the best feelings in the world. I can only imagine when it's done   I'd rather chip up some paint here and there that can be fixed from the drivers seat than to see my car get damaged or fall off a trailer from a trailer truck drivers seat.
> I've seen some guys build cars and don't even get to enjoy them before they fall off the trailer into on coming traffic
> *


there's a couple of topics here on layitlow !on cars falling off trailers :happysad: one was Pooh's from INDIVIDUALS but I gotta give credit where its due That ****** a rider


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 11:47 AM~18902889
> *there's a couple of topics here on layitlow !on car  falling off trailers :happysad:  one was Pooh's from INDIVIDUALS but I gotta give credit where its do That ****** a rider
> *


Yeah he was... And that was a bad 62 :wow: I'm a "what if" type of dude. If something like that were to happen to me... I would think "WHAT IF!!! That would have never happened if I had my a$$ behind the drivers seat like I'm suppesed to! I think it's getting to the point now where some dudes think it's "cute" or "upper class" to trailer a car everywhere. Trailering to another state is understandable though  But theres always that risk...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 11:51 AM~18902922
> *Yeah he was... And that was a bad 62 :wow:  I'm a "what if" type of dude. If something like that were to happen to me... I would think "WHAT IF!!! That would have never happened if I had my a$$ behind the drivers seat like I'm suppesed to! I think it's getting to the point were some dudes think it's "cute" or "upper class" to trailer a car everywhere. Trailering to another state is   understandable though
> *


true! I just saw a thread on a 58


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 11:54 AM~18902951
> *true! I just saw a thread on a 58
> *


Yeah I saw that too. That left me with a bad feeling in my stomach... I can't even imagine how the owner felt when he hopped out and saw his baby lying there all twisted up like that :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 09:28 AM~18901970
> *ching ching!!!!! I agree homie , It aint nothing like tippin your shit around town and everytime you flip  the bat people are like :wow: It's become such the norm you can hear my wife in the background of this video having a full blown conversation while im ridin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

cool vid..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 12:32 PM~18902802
> *lol ***** said pointy shoes :biggrin:
> *


yeah he did


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Meh....


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 01:26 PM~18903186
> *Meh....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2010, 12:29 PM~18903204
> *:dunno:
> *


Them brothers are typing above his mental capacity , intellect , and reading score. :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2010, 12:26 PM~18903183
> *yeah he did
> *


get at us 
sometime skim, right now were in the lab but I'm always down to roll! 
I just got off the horn with fidel , the homie always got some good shit forsale


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 12:44 PM~18903306
> *Them brothers are typing above his mental capacity , intellect , and reading score. :cheesy:
> *


 No, I just don't care about all that stuff. Actually, I've been reflecting on Fernando Rueles passing and his contribution to lowriding more than anything else for the last few days.

Trailer cars have their place. Where would we get our ideas from if it weren't for the REAL custom lowriders? I wouldn't pay a dime to enter a car show just to see a bunch of stock looking lowiders...especially four-doors. 

I hope in the future, more and more riders invest in custom paint, upholstery designs, engines and trunks.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 12:53 PM~18903387
> *No, I just don't care about all that stuff. Actually, I've been reflecting on Fernando Rueles passing and his contribution to lowriding more than anything else for the last few days.
> 
> Trailer cars have their place. Where would we get our ideas from if it weren't for the REAL custom lowriders? I wouldn't pay a dime to enter a car show just to see a bunch of stock looking lowiders...especially four-doors.
> 
> I hope in the future, more and more riders invest in custom paint, upholstery designs, engines and trunks.
> *


  

I'm just messing Angel.. But you got to realize some of us don't have access nor money to things and we ride what we got and in our budget. No need to extend yourself for something the bank don't want. And is not really worth anything but sentimental value.. I place my Hobbies and life styles way behind kids and house hold. No point in having a bad ass ride and STUFF!! If you aint got shit to fall on . Or bay bay kids out in the world.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 01:00 PM~18903426
> *
> 
> I'm just messing Angel.. But you got to realize some of us don't have access nor money to things and we ride what we got and in our budget. No need to extend yourself for something the bank don't want. And is not really worth anything but sentimental value.. I place my Hobbies and life styles way behind kids and house hold. No point in having a bad ass ride and STUFF!! If you aint got shit to fall on . Or bay  bay kids out in the world.
> *


Maybe it's where your from and how you grew up that makes you feel that way about lowriding.

Out here in the heart of L.A., being from an old club and basically growing up building bikes, cars, models and seeing all my peers do the same, it's a lot more serious than just a hobby. 

90% of the phone calls, emails I get are lowrider related. 90% of my contact list are Lowriders or custom car guys. It gets serious bro.

If your irresponsible, you CAN"T have a nice car anyway. Everybody I know that has a show car is a family type person, has a nice place to live a steady job, etc.

It's worth having and building the best ride you can bro. It may take ten or more years though but why settle for less?


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:00 PM~18903426
> *
> 
> I'm just messing Angel.. But you got to realize some of us don't have access nor money to things and we ride what we got and in our budget. No need to extend yourself for something the bank don't want. And is not really worth anything but sentimental value.. I place my Hobbies and life styles way behind kids and house hold. No point in having a bad ass ride and STUFF!! If you aint got shit to fall on . Or bay  bay kids out in the world.
> *


i still give any rider on the street props, ,
cause i remember when we had to hit the u-hual midnignt parts store for batts and pumps, 
but once you got to hit the switch you were all in or out, i cant lie i did not always get what i wanted, remember one switch in my Nova summer 82 air shocks in the ass, now i Build whatever you bring, and i keep inventory of Impalas

but keep Hope Alive, and 
I have a Dream that one Day it will Be Rags and 2D hardtops 
til then
nose up ass down


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 04:11 PM~18903488
> *Maybe it's where your from and how you grew up that makes you feel that way about lowriding.
> 
> Out here in the heart of L.A., being from an old club and basically growing up building bikes, cars, models and seeing all my peers do the same, it's a lot more serious than just a hobby.
> 
> 90% of the phone calls, emails I get are lowrider related. 90% of my contact list are Lowriders or custom car guys. It gets serious bro.
> 
> If your irresponsible, you CAN"T have a nice car anyway. Everybody I know that has a show car is a family type person, has a nice place to live a steady job, etc.
> 
> It's worth having and building the best ride you can bro. It may take ten or more years though but why settle for less?
> *



SLACKER :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 01:11 PM~18903488
> *Maybe it's where your from and how you grew up that makes you feel that way about lowriding.
> 
> Out here in the heart of L.A., being from an old club and basically growing up building bikes, cars, models and seeing all my peers do the same, it's a lot more serious than just a hobby.
> 
> 90% of the phone calls, emails I get are lowrider related. 90% of my contact list are Lowriders or custom car guys. It gets serious bro.
> 
> If your irresponsible, you CAN"T have a nice car anyway. Everybody I know that has a show car is a family type person, has a nice place to live a steady job, etc.
> 
> It's worth having and building the best ride you can bro. It may take ten or more years though but why settle for less?
> *


Never seettle for anything. Down south though. Is famly first. Then education witch is backed up by famly! Its not a hobby to me either. But I enjoy what I got. And hold my head up while ridding.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Oct 25 2010, 09:55 AM~18901695
> *let me talk your language,
> roadmaster= should have got a two door chevy but i was too lazy and broke
> *


N road master defense, money has nothing to do with a 2 door or 4 door. HAVE YU EVER HEARD OF, HE'S NOT A FOLLOWER AND WANTS TO BUILD WHATEVER HE WANTS. YOU DON'T GOTTA BE RICH TO BUY A 2 door chevy bro lol..


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:58 PM~18903858
> *N road master defense, money has nothing to do with a 2 door or 4 door. HAVE YU EVER HEARD OF, HE'S NOT A FOLLOWER AND WANTS TO BUILD WHATEVER HE WANTS.  YOU DON'T GOTTA BE RICH TO BUY A 2 door chevy bro lol..
> *


riding is also an investment if you want to stay in the game long, sometime we have to sell our toys, but to sell somebody has to want to buy. GET IT, Value is in the buyer not the seller. or else it sits there til you get cheap enough for a parts car.
same money in a 2door and you have a asset, and 
Just saying


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 25 2010, 10:30 AM~18901987
> *THAT IS THE CASE BUT IF ITS A 4 DOOR CADDY LIKE A 90-92 THATS HOW THEY CAME, BIG BODIES CAME IN 4 DOOR SAME AS THE TOWNCARS SO THATS EXCEPTED, I THINK WHAT THEY MEAN IS IF ITS A CAR THAT YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO GET IN A 2 DOOR BUT YOU CHOOSE A 4 DOOR, THATS WHEN PEOPLE START TO TALK SHIT
> *


This is where theirs a problem becuz it's considered ok for a person to go buy a CAR THAT IS ONLY MADE WITH FOUR DOORS(caddy, town car) and well that's ok because basically theirs no other option, when that person could have clearly went and bought a 2 door chevy or buick. It clearly isn't a logical explanation for the whole four door 2 door drama . I understand some don't think they are attractive that's reasonable because i see cars all the time that aren't attractive, but for the majority I think they just don't wanna be looked down upon in the lowriding community so they go and buy what they think every one else would like. It sucks u can't be yourself anymore and let yur creativity be expressed freely do to the fact of what another person has deemed to be acceptable or unacceptable.


----------



## slickpanther

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: slickpanther, RAIDERSEQUAL, 96ROADMASTER, Crenshaw's Finest, bigtroubles1, mostlyimpalas


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:08 PM~18903948
> *This is where theirs a problem becuz it's considered ok for a person to go buy a CAR THAT IS ONLY MADE WITH FOUR DOORS(caddy, town car) and well that's ok because basically theirs no other option, when that person could have clearly went and bought a 2 door chevy or buick. It clearly isn't a logical explanation for the whole four door 2 door drama . I understand some don't think they are attractive that's reasonable because i see cars all the time that aren't attractive, but for the majority I think they just don't wanna be looked down upon in the lowriding community so they go and buy what they think every one else would like. It sucks u can't be yourself anymore and let yur creativity be expressed freely do to the fact of what another person has deemed to be acceptable or unacceptable.
> *


 whats up with your gay signature? :uh:


----------



## Orange_Cutty

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:12 PM~18903985
> *whats up with your gay signature? :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 12:53 PM~18903387
> *No, I just don't care about all that stuff. Actually, I've been reflecting on Fernando Rueles passing and his contribution to lowriding more than anything else for the last few days.
> 
> Trailer cars have their place. Where would we get our ideas from if it weren't for the REAL custom lowriders? I wouldn't pay a dime to enter a car show just to see a bunch of stock looking lowiders...especially four-doors.
> 
> I hope in the future, more and more riders invest in custom paint, upholstery designs, engines and trunks.
> *



You hit it on the nail. "Trailer cars do have their source of inspiration for riders to get ideas from. But to me, they are not lowRIDERS. The word "lowRIDER" Itself implies a car that RIDES low. In a way show only vehicles are life-size model cars with heavy, useless engines in them. A radical show lowrider is a lowrider to me only if the owner drives it


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:12 PM~18903985
> *whats up with your gay signature? :uh:
> *



I LOVE TO SUCK A DAMU COCK! ILL EVEN TAKE TWO IN THE ASS FOR MY HOOD! SOOWOOO!

Damn homie. How do you explain that one? :barf:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 02:16 PM~18904025
> *You hit it on the nail. "Trailer cars do have their source of inspiration for riders to get ideas from. But to me, they are not lowRIDERS. The word "lowRIDER" Itself implies a car that RIDES low. In a way show only vehicles are life-size model cars with heavy, useless engines in them. A radical show lowrider is a lowrider to me only if the owner drives it
> *


Their all Lowriders bro. They represent what our lifestyle is to the world outside of lowriding and their examples of whats possible for your car.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 03:12 PM~18903985
> *whats up with your gay signature? :uh:
> *


No time for clowns my ***** KICK ROX!!


----------



## cripn8ez

WOW.........


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:25 PM~18904101
> *No time for clowns my ***** KICK ROX!!
> *


And whoever changed it.. YOUR COOL !! ****** just need some attention. Grwn as men on some lil kid shit..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Oct 25 2010, 02:04 PM~18903912
> *riding is also an investment if you want to stay in the game long, sometime we have to sell our toys, but to sell somebody has to want to buy. GET IT, Value is in the buyer not the seller. or else it sits there til you get cheap enough for a parts car.
> same money in a 2door and you have a asset, and
> Just saying
> *


Okay here is my take! Your a idiot to consider a lowrider or custom car a good investment! ( unless you sale parts or have a huge shop!) the average white man ( even some brothaz out there ) that owe banks and other stuff that you need to live is not gona say " Oh by the way thats a nice two door imp" wrong. They want credit and to see what assets you got fool! A custom car is not gona put your kids thruogh school nor feed them. I be damn if the bank will even look at it for a money investment. Its a lifestyle and hobby . It is what it is!



> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Oct 25 2010, 02:08 PM~18903948-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is where theirs a problem becuz it's considered ok for a person to go buy a CAR THAT IS ONLY MADE WITH FOUR DOORS(caddy, town car) and well that's ok because basically theirs no other option, when that person could have clearly went and bought a 2 door chevy or buick. It clearly isn't a logical explanation for the whole four door 2 door drama . I understand some don't think they are attractive that's reasonable because i see cars all the time that aren't attractive, but for the majority I think they just don't wanna be looked down upon in the lowriding community so they go and buy what they think every one else would like. It sucks u can't be yourself anymore and let yur creativity be expressed freely do to the fact of what another person has deemed to be acceptable or unacceptable.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man Ive only said the same thing for like 6yrs on here. And you got to relieze . some these kats are only layitlow ryders. ( serf and cruz the forums) they ass ain't never touched the pavement or they ride bitch seat in they boys car and they know it all!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 02:16 PM~18904025
> *You hit it on the nail. "Trailer cars do have their source of inspiration for riders to get ideas from. But to me, they are not lowRIDERS. The word "lowRIDER" Itself implies a car that RIDES low. In a way show only vehicles are life-size model cars with heavy, useless engines in them. A radical show lowrider is a lowrider to me only if the owner drives it
> *


Yes ! Thats what it is!! Its a nice piece of art to show.. Not a lowryder..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi why do you talk so much about shit you have no clue about, thats why ****** in here dont like you. You build garbage, live in the country...your out of place talking the way you do. you act like your equal to joe ray or something..damn dude kick back already


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Oct 25 2010, 02:19 PM~18904048-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE TO SUCK A DAMU COCK! ILL EVEN TAKE TWO IN THE ASS FOR MY HOOD! SOOWOOO!
> 
> Damn homie. How do you explain that one? :barf:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 25 2010, 02:22 PM~18904072
> *Their all Lowriders bro. They represent what our lifestyle is to the world outside of lowriding and their examples of whats possible for your car.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya but they are not LOW ryders . they trailered lowrider style tailor ryders. Most them trailer queens don't even have oil in some them set-up. Nor have wear on there tires. Some even still have blue on the white wall. thats cool but I don't wana see row after row of art. Pose it on the strip and cruz with the fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:25 PM~18904101
> *No time for clowns my ***** KICK ROX!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn. i hope you aint one them ****** that wear girl pants and tight cloths! that shit aint cool!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 02:26 PM~18904103
> *WOW.........
> *


Heard you guys had some storm touch downs that way! We got bad rain and wind so far..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:27 PM~18904111
> *Okay here is my take! Your a idiot to consider a lowrider or custom car a good investment! ( unless you sale parts or have a huge shop!) the average white man ( even some brothaz out there )  that owe banks and other stuff that you need to live is not gona say " Oh by the way thats a nice two door imp" wrong. They want credit and to see what assets you got fool! A custom car is not gona put your kids thruogh school nor feed them. I be damn if the bank will even look at it for a money investment. Its a lifestyle and hobby . It is what it is!
> Man Ive only said the same thing for like 6yrs on here. And you got to relieze . some these kats are only layitlow ryders. ( serf and cruz the forums) they ass ain't never touched the pavement or they ride bitch seat in they boys car and they know it all!!
> Yes ! Thats what it is!! Its a nice piece of art to show.. Not a lowryder..
> *





> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:35 PM~18904168
> *:wow:
> Ya but they are not LOW ryders . they trailered lowrider style tailor ryders. Most them trailer queens don't even have oil in some them set-up. Nor have wear on there tires. Some even still have blue on the white wall. thats cool but I don't wana see row after row of art. Pose it on the strip and cruz with the fellas!
> damn. i hope you aint one them ****** that wear girl pants and tight cloths! that shit aint cool!!!
> Heard you guys had some storm touch downs that way! We got bad rain and wind so far..
> *


youre doing too much bizzy body :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:30 PM~18904128
> *Fundi why do you talk so much about shit you have no clue about, thats why ****** in here dont like you. You build garbage, live in the country...your out of place talking the way you do. you act like your equal to joe ray or something..damn dude kick back already
> *


Didn't I tell you to go ride your old man bike into the sunset! after all that talk you sold out fool!! I don't wana hear any criticizing from your fat lips cuz!! you gave up!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

I'm new to the game and trying to learn from different point of views . Like help me understand this shit and ****** go and fuck with my signature lol. Y'all on some 1st grade type shit. But basically it boils down to SOME ONE HAS MADE IT WHERE FOUR DOORS AREN'T COOL AND EVERYONE HAS JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. no logical reasoning.. If someone asked u , why do u go to wrk? U have a logical explanation, if some one asked you, why do u eat, yu have a logical explanation . But their isn't a logical explanation for y a four door is looked down upon. So far I've heard oh it's cheaper, I can go pull up multiple two doors online for 2k or less, I've heard oh it don't look as good, ok well build a 2 door and a four door with the exact same look and I GUARANTEE , an average person on the street will both like the cars of equal caliber, like I said I get props on my car EVERYWHERE I GO..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Orange_Cutty_@Oct 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18903992
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Oh look here it's mister, when I spray clear it runs !!! Ur my follower. This guy follows me and comments on everything I say. I don't even know this *****. Smh !!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:37 PM~18904183
> *Didn't I tell you to go ride your old man bike into the sunset! after all that talk you sold out fool!! I don't wana hear any criticizing from your fat lips cuz!! you gave up!!
> *


I still have my car stupid..

like I said, stop acting like your into lowriding cuz your not. the only reason your on this site is to socialize. dont put down anybody till you've done something repectable in this game.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18904190
> *I'm new to the game and trying to learn from different point of views . Like help me understand this shit and ****** go and fuck with my signature lol. Y'all on some 1st grade type shit. But basically it boils down to SOME ONE HAS MADE IT WHERE FOUR DOORS AREN'T COOL AND EVERYONE HAS JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. no logical reasoning.. If someone asked u , why do u go to wrk? U have a logical explanation, if some one asked you, why do u eat, yu have a logical explanation . But their isn't a logical explanation for y a four door is looked down upon. So far I've heard oh it's cheaper, I can go pull up multiple two doors online for 2k or less, I've heard oh it don't look as good, ok well build a 2 door and a four door with the exact same look and I GUARANTEE , an average person on the street will both like the cars of equal caliber, like I said I get props on my car EVERYWHERE I GO..
> *


So some bitch mod fucking with your sig? thats some hoe shit there.. :cheesy: What did you do? i mean I never seen that before..


----------



## bigtroubles1

Trailered car is not a lowrider, if u ain't riding in it , how is it a lowrider.. 
Our club members drive their show cars to all shows


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18904190
> *I'm new to the game and trying to learn from different point of views . Like help me understand this shit and ****** go and fuck with my signature lol. Y'all on some 1st grade type shit. But basically it boils down to SOME ONE HAS MADE IT WHERE FOUR DOORS AREN'T COOL AND EVERYONE HAS JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. no logical reasoning.. If someone asked u , why do u go to wrk? U have a logical explanation, if some one asked you, why do u eat, yu have a logical explanation . But their isn't a logical explanation for y a four door is looked down upon. So far I've heard oh it's cheaper, I can go pull up multiple two doors online for 2k or less, I've heard oh it don't look as good, ok well build a 2 door and a four door with the exact same look and I GUARANTEE , an average person on the street will both like the cars of equal caliber, like I said I get props on my car EVERYWHERE I GO..
> *


Post your car up so we can see it.

It's a moderator that changed your signature. I dont know which one or why.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:39 PM~18904206
> *I still have my car stupid..
> 
> like I said, stop acting like your into lowriding cuz your not. the only reason your on this site is to socialize. dont put down anybody till you've done something repectable in this game.
> *


okay brown kettle!! you got nerve angel. And I could care less to impress a bunch of men folk! I ride what I like when I like.  Not trying to get in a magazine , win money , or buy friends.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 03:40 PM~18904214
> *So some bitch mod fucking with your sig? thats some hoe shit there..  :cheesy: What did you do? i mean I never seen that before..
> *


Yea just my followers . It's nothing. HAHA JUST WANT SOME ATTENTION.. my 4 y/o is more mature.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Oct 25 2010, 02:42 PM~18904226-->
> 
> 
> 
> Trailered car is not a lowrider, if u ain't riding in it , how is it a lowrider..
> Our club members drive their show cars to all shows
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats whats up! Angels a little slow . hes been working on his book. most us still waiting on a copy. .( how to be a real lowrider )
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:42 PM~18904234
> *Post your car up so we can see it.
> 
> It's a moderator that changed your signature. I dont know which one or why.
> *


Thats just some square shit!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

My opinion build what YOU want to build you should never let another motherfucker determined what is right for you, if four doors is your thang then do it to the fullest. As far as lowriders being a investment it is a personal investment of heart,time,money and when your ride is finished the joy of riding and listening to some old school and knowing that you built that ride from ground up is worth more to me than anything.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:42 PM~18904226
> *Trailered car is not a lowrider, if u ain't riding in it , how is it a lowrider..
> Our club members drive their show cars to all shows
> *


I've been around this stuff for over 25 years bro. I've been around it all. their Lowriders and they represent the best that our sport has to offer. 

They may not be in your class: Street Custom or Mild Custom but their Lowriders none the less. 

If a full custom or radical (do you even know what constitutes a radical car) owner wants to join Rare Class CC, you wouldn't let him in cuz he dont drive the car on the streets?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:43 PM~18904235
> *okay brown kettle!! you got nerve angel. And I could care less to impress a bunch of men folk! I ride what I like when I like.   Not trying to get in a magazine , win money , or buy friends.
> *


then dont put anybody down or speak on shit you cant relate to then. do your thang and kick tha fuck back.


----------



## Tyrone

Allow me to calm y'all down. :biggrin:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 04:43 PM~18904235
> *okay brown kettle!! you got nerve angel. And I could care less to impress a bunch of men folk! I ride what I like when I like.   Not trying to get in a magazine , win money , or buy friends.
> *


shut the fuck up you fat flabby bitch.


nothing, i repeat NOTHING you will ever own will be worthy of a magazine, unless they come out with a magazine for people whos cars belong in a junk yard.




















and go tell some more lies, thats all your fat out of work, fired from the donut shop for stealing, got fired from being an orderly (even though you said you was a nurse, which is a lie) fat, dirty, poor, trailer park living welfare recieving piece of shit.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 02:54 PM~18904343
> *shut the fuck up you fat flabby bitch.
> nothing, i repeat NOTHING you will ever own will be worthy of a magazine, unless they come out with a magazine for people whos cars belong in a junk yard.
> and go tell some more lies, thats all your fat out of work, fired from the donut shop for stealing, got fired from being an orderly (even though you said you was a nurse, which is a lie) fat, dirty, poor, trailer park living welfare recieving piece of shit.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 04:50 PM~18904305
> *then dont put anybody down or speak on shit you cant relate to then. do your thang and kick tha fuck back.
> *


your wasting your time. if that fat blob aint telling lies and pretending to own shit he will never be able to afford, he is talking shit pretending to be a real lowrider, something his punk ass will NEVER be.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 02:54 PM~18904343
> *shut the fuck up you fat flabby bitch.
> nothing, i repeat NOTHING you will ever own will be worthy of a magazine, unless they come out with a magazine for people whos cars belong in a junk yard.
> and go tell some more lies, thats all your fat out of work, fired from the donut shop for stealing, got fired from being an orderly (even though you said you was a nurse, which is a lie) fat, dirty, poor, trailer park living welfare recieving piece of shit.
> *


oh fuck lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 25 2010, 02:50 PM~18904305-->
> 
> 
> 
> then dont put anybody down or speak on shit you cant relate to then. do your thang and kick tha fuck back.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 02:51 PM~18904317
> *Allow me to calm y'all down.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes , now make this bad weather co away so I can go outside and beat on this big black chick!! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 02:55 PM~18904358
> *your wasting your time. if that fat blob aint telling lies and pretending to own shit he will never be able to afford, he is talking shit pretending to be a real lowrider, something his punk ass will NEVER be.
> *


dude acts like he's Alberto Lopez or some shit


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 05:54 PM~18904343
> *shut the fuck up you fat flabby bitch.
> nothing, i repeat NOTHING you will ever own will be worthy of a magazine, unless they come out with a magazine for people whos cars belong in a junk yard.
> and go tell some more lies, thats all your fat out of work, fired from the donut shop for stealing, got fired from being an orderly (even though you said you was a nurse, which is a lie) fat, dirty, poor, trailer park living welfare recieving piece of shit.
> *



SUBSCRIPTION INFO PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 04:27 PM~18904111
> *Okay here is my take! Your a idiot to consider a lowrider or custom car a good investment! ( unless you sale parts or have a huge shop!) the average white man ( even some brothaz out there )  that owe banks and other stuff that you need to live is not gona say " Oh by the way thats a nice two door imp" wrong. They want credit and to see what assets you got fool! A custom car is not gona put your kids thruogh school nor feed them. I be damn if the bank will even look at it for a money investment. Its a lifestyle and hobby . It is what it is!
> *


FUNDI YOU'RE MIXING APPLES AND ORANGES.. NOBODY ON HERE SAID FUCK FAMILY, BUILD A LOWRIDER. SOME OF US CAN/HAVE BUILT TOP NOTCH LOWRIDERS AND MAINTAINED A HEALTHY HOUSEHOLD ENVIRONMENT.. AND IF THEY CAN'T BUILD A RIDER WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND CANDY PAINT, THEN THEY BUILD WITHIN THEIR MEANS AND ENJOY THE SPORT/HOBBY/LIFESTYLE. TO A LOT OF US, IT'S FAR MORE THAN THE WAY YOU DESCRIBE IT (UNLESS YOU'RE PULLING THE FAMILY CARD AS AN EXCUSE). I USED TO THINK TYRONE WAS PULLING THE FAMILY CARD.. BUT HE EXPLAINED THAT HE DON'T WANT TO JUST JUMP IN A STOCK LOWRIDER.. HE'D RATHER WAIT TIL THE TIME IS RIGHT AND BUILD A 'SUPER-DUTY-DOPE RIDE'. BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, HE HAS THE SAME HEART AND ATTITUDE AS SOMEONE WITH A SHOW-PEICE RIDE.. I CALL IT 'ALLEGIANCE TO THE GAME'

P.S.- TYRONE WENT FROM BEING A SQUARE, TO A RECTANGLE, AND NOW THE *****'S A OCTAGON.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TYRONE :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 04:56 PM~18904372
> *dude acts like he's Alberto Lopez or some shit
> *


im still waiting on that fat piece of shit to admit his lies about owning a "bobber". dat fool tried to pull one over on da brothers, but he got cawt cuz he aint got shit, but a low credit score and a bad job resume cause he gets fired from all his jobs for stealing shit.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 01:48 PM~18904285
> *I've been around this stuff for over 25 years bro. I've been around it all. their Lowriders and they represent the best that our sport has to offer.
> 
> They may not be in your class: Street Custom or Mild Custom but their Lowriders none the less.
> 
> If a full custom or radical (do you even know what constitutes a radical car) owner wants to join Rare Class CC, you wouldn't let him in cuz he dont drive the car on the streets?
> *


he's a youngster. he knows not what he speaks of. he should read more and type less.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:02 PM~18904427
> *he's a youngster. he knows not what he speaks of. he should read more and  type less.
> *


or maybe he could just commit suicide and get the fuck off this site. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 01:56 PM~18904372
> *dude acts like he's Alberto Lopez or some shit
> *


aw damn...you said Alberto's. now i'm hungry for some carne asada fries.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

If you are building a low-low build within your means and sometimes it takes years for your ride to come out right.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 02:03 PM~18904433
> *or maybe he could just commit suicide and get the fuck off this site. :cheesy:
> *


or maybe you can stop hiding behind this fake ass account and be a real man. :nicoderm:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:07 PM~18904468
> *or maybe you can stop hiding behind this fake ass account and be a real man. :nicoderm:
> *


i only made this screen name to point out his lies. if he admits he lied about owning shit he has never had, i will have this name deleted.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Oct 25 2010, 04:46 PM~18904270
> *My opinion build what YOU want to build you should never let another motherfucker determined what is right for you, if four doors is your thang then do it to the fullest. As far as lowriders being a investment it is a personal investment of heart,time,money and when your ride is finished the joy of riding and listening to some old school and knowing that you built that ride from ground up is worth more to me than anything.
> *


SAY WORD!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 03:09 PM~18904485
> *i only made this screen name to point out his lies. if he admits he lied about owning shit he has never had, i will have this name deleted.
> *


 yeah that bulsshit about his bobber was some corny shit


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 02:09 PM~18904485
> *i only made this screen name to point out his lies. if he admits he lied about owning shit he has never had, i will have this name deleted.
> *


in that case carry on and only reply to his post. damn. i should be a mod. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Oct 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18904381-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUBSCRIPTION INFO PLEASE  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 03:01 PM~18904413
> *FUNDI YOU'RE MIXING APPLES AND ORANGES.. NOBODY ON HERE SAID FUCK FAMILY, BUILD A LOWRIDER.  SOME OF US CAN/HAVE BUILT TOP NOTCH LOWRIDERS AND MAINTAINED A HEALTHY HOUSEHOLD ENVIRONMENT..  AND IF THEY CAN'T BUILD A RIDER WITH CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE AND CANDY PAINT, THEN THEY BUILD WITHIN THEIR MEANS AND ENJOY THE SPORT/HOBBY/LIFESTYLE.  TO A LOT OF US, IT'S FAR MORE THAN THE WAY YOU DESCRIBE IT (UNLESS YOU'RE PULLING THE FAMILY CARD AS AN EXCUSE).  I USED TO THINK TYRONE WAS PULLING THE FAMILY CARD.. BUT HE EXPLAINED THAT HE DON'T WANT TO JUST JUMP IN A STOCK LOWRIDER.. HE'D RATHER WAIT TIL THE TIME IS RIGHT AND BUILD A 'SUPER-DUTY-DOPE RIDE'.  BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS, HE HAS THE SAME HEART AND ATTITUDE AS SOMEONE WITH A SHOW-PEICE RIDE.. I CALL IT 'ALLEGIANCE TO THE GAME'
> 
> P.S.-  TYRONE WENT FROM BEING A SQUARE, TO A RECTANGLE, AND NOW THE *****'S A OCTAGON.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TYRONE :thumbsup:  :tongue:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> note taken. and reviewed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18904427
> *he's a youngster. he knows not what he speaks of. he should read more and  type less.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 03:07 PM~18904468
> *or maybe you can stop hiding behind this fake ass account and be a real man. :nicoderm:
> *


They won't. I had the same bitch threatening me and my famly. I showed up and he didn't. thats all they do is lay it low ride ***** nutts!! and they must taste good because they bitch ass is always up in herrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 04:38 PM~18904190
> *I'm new to the game and trying to learn from different point of views . Like help me understand this shit and ****** go and fuck with my signature lol. Y'all on some 1st grade type shit. But basically it boils down to SOME ONE HAS MADE IT WHERE FOUR DOORS AREN'T COOL AND EVERYONE HAS JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. no logical reasoning.. If someone asked u , why do u go to wrk? U have a logical explanation, if some one asked you, why do u eat, yu have a logical explanation . But their isn't a logical explanation for y a four door is looked down upon. So far I've heard oh it's cheaper, I can go pull up multiple two doors online for 2k or less, I've heard oh it don't look as good, ok well build a 2 door and a four door with the exact same look and I GUARANTEE , an average person on the street will both like the cars of equal caliber, like I said I get props on my car EVERYWHERE I GO..*


WATCHA GOT?


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18904513
> *yeah that bulsshit about his bobber was some corny shit
> *


look up in the dictionary "trying to hard to fit in" and see his pic.





> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18904516
> *in that case carry on and only reply to his post. damn. i should be a mod. :biggrin:
> *


you would ban half of off topic. :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

:0 :machinegun: :guns: :sprint: :420:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 05:12 PM~18904517
> *
> They won't. I had the same bitch threatening me and my famly. I showed up and he didn't. thats all they do is lay it low ride ***** nutts!! and they must taste good because they bitch ass is always up in herrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> *


im not the same person you think i am puto. but the bottom line is, YOU LIE.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:12 PM~18904517
> *
> They won't. I had the same bitch threatening me and my famly. I showed up and he didn't. thats all they do is lay it low ride ***** nutts!! and they must taste good because they bitch ass is always up in herrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> *


honestly? i don't give a shit what they say about you. I'm just here to add drama to a already drama filled topic.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 03:48 PM~18904285
> *I've been around this stuff for over 25 years bro. I've been around it all. their Lowriders and they represent the best that our sport has to offer.
> 
> They may not be in your class: Street Custom or Mild Custom but their Lowriders none the less.
> 
> If a full custom or radical (do you even know what constitutes a radical car) owner wants to join Rare Class CC, you wouldn't let him in cuz he dont drive the car on the streets?
> *


I'm not going tolue , no I don't know all the classifications . But I'm not a veteran so put me up on game. I know my car is street that's about it lol. Educate me


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 02:13 PM~18904532
> *look up in the dictionary "trying to hard to fit in" and see his pic.
> you would ban half of off topic. :cheesy:
> *


hell no! off topic is the king of this website. i would just ownd avatars and signatures. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 02:13 PM~18904534
> *:0  :machinegun:  :guns:  :sprint:  :420:
> *


WESTSIDE UP IN DIS BITCH! WEST CRACK'N PLAYAH?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Oct 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18904545
> *im not the same person you think i am puto. but the bottom line is, YOU LIE.
> *


If dude wanna get on here and lie about his life that is on him. I dont know this guy but some people like attention whether it be good or bad and by trying to call him out on here I really dont think he will come clean. I say let him lie and just do it moving.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:16 PM~18904557
> *honestly? i don't give a shit what they say about you. I'm just here to add drama to a already drama filled topic.
> *


SAD BUT TRUE :yessad:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 06:19 PM~18904590
> *WESTSIDE UP IN DIS BITCH! WEST CRACK'N  PLAYAH?
> *




LOL TRIPIN OFF ALL THIS WHAMP WHAMP LOL. WEST GOOD UR WAY LOC


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:38 PM~18904190
> *I'm new to the game and trying to learn from different point of views . Like help me understand this shit and ****** go and fuck with my signature lol. Y'all on some 1st grade type shit. But basically it boils down to SOME ONE HAS MADE IT WHERE FOUR DOORS AREN'T COOL AND EVERYONE HAS JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. no logical reasoning.. If someone asked u , why do u go to wrk? U have a logical explanation, if some one asked you, why do u eat, yu have a logical explanation . But their isn't a logical explanation for y a four door is looked down upon. So far I've heard oh it's cheaper, I can go pull up multiple two doors online for 2k or less, I've heard oh it don't look as good, ok well build a 2 door and a four door with the exact same look and I GUARANTEE , an average person on the street will both like the cars of equal caliber, like I said I get props on my car EVERYWHERE I GO..
> *


There are more than several answers as to why someone builds a two-door versus a four door and why four doors are frowned upon.

I don't believe there was ever a set rule in lowriding when it came to a two-door versus a four door. A two-door has always been considered a more personal vehicle versus a four-door which has always been viewed as a family vehicle.

The issue of a two-door versus a four-door in lowriding goes back to the late '60's and early '70's when lowrider clubs such as Imperials, New Life (Lifestyle), and Klique began to form and it was a club rule that only two-door vehicles were allowed. As time went on and other lowrider clubs formed, they adopted these same rules. This is just one of many reasons why four-doors are not desirable in lowriding.

In the '90's, four-doors (some) became accepted. The '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and the '90-'96 Lincoln Town Car (just to name a couple). I believe the Black lowrider car clubs (Individuals, Mafia IV Life, and Majestics) first embraced these vehicles and made them popular. They were practically new cars that still had the make-up (full frame, rear wheel drive) of traditional lowriders. Difference was just two extra doors. 

To me, it's personal preference when it comes to the two-door versus four-door debate. If you're looking to join a club such as Imperials or Lifestyle and you own a four-door, you can forget it. It will not be accepted. If you're looking to join a club such as Individuals or Majestics, you'll be fine (depending on the four-door vehicle). If you're doing your own thing, then all I posted doesn't really matter. Get your ride on!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Oct 25 2010, 05:20 PM~18904594
> *If dude wanna get on here and lie about his life that is on him. I dont know this guy but some people like attention whether it be good or bad and by trying to call him out on here I really dont think he will come clean. I say let him lie and just do it moving.
> *


I STOPPED TRYING TO e-KICK FUNDI'S ASS A LONG TIME AGO.. I'MA STOP TRYING TO RATIONALIZE WIT 'OL BOY BECAUSE IT'S TO NO AVAIL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 05:23 PM~18904631
> *There are more than several answers as to why someone builds a two-door versus a four door and why four doors are frowned upon.
> 
> I don't believe there was ever a set rule in lowriding when it came to a two-door versus a four door. A two-door has always been considered a more personal vehicle versus a four-door which has always been viewed as a family vehicle.
> 
> The issue of a two-door versus a four-door in lowriding goes back to the late '60's and early '70's when lowrider clubs such as Imperials, New Life (Lifestyle), and Klique began to form and it was a club rule that only two-door vehicles were allowed. As time went on and other lowrider clubs formed, they adopted these same rules. This is just one of many reasons why four-doors are not desirable in lowriding.
> 
> In the '90's, four-doors (some) became accepted. The '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and the '90-'96 Lincoln Town Car (just to name a couple). I believe the Black lowrider car clubs (Individuals, Mafia IV Life, and Majestics) first embraced these vehicles and made them popular. They were practically new cars that still had the make-up (full frame, rear wheel drive) of traditional lowriders. Difference was just two extra doors.
> 
> To me, it's personal preference when it comes to the two-door versus four-door debate. If you're looking to join a club such as Imperials or Lifestyle and you own a four-door, you can forget it. It will not be accepted. If you're looking to join a club such as Individuals or Majestics, you'll be fine (depending on the four-door vehicle). If you're doing your own thing, then all I posted doesn't really matter. Get your ride on!
> *


AND IN SOME CASES, THESE ARE CONSIDERED PARTS CARS FOR THE COUPE DEVILES/2 DOOR FLEETWOODS


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 02:22 PM~18904621
> *LOL TRIPIN OFF ALL THIS WHAMP WHAMP LOL. WEST GOOD UR WAY LOC
> *


Kicking wit Page yesterday at a toys for tots car show at the one times academy. then i hit peck park in san pedro. then behind the bank on manchester and western for some hoppin. even though it drizzled late in the evening...all and all it was a good day. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 06:32 PM~18904709
> *Kicking wit Page yesterday at a toys for tots car show at the one times academy. then i hit peck park in san pedro. then behind the bank on manchester and western  for some hoppin. even though it drizzled late in the evening...all and all it was  a good day. :biggrin:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A HELLA DAY N THE LAND :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 01:38 PM~18904190
> *I'm new to the game and trying to learn from different point of views . Like help me understand this shit and ****** go and fuck with my signature lol. Y'all on some 1st grade type shit. But basically it boils down to SOME ONE HAS MADE IT WHERE FOUR DOORS AREN'T COOL AND EVERYONE HAS JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. no logical reasoning.. If someone asked u , why do u go to wrk? U have a logical explanation, if some one asked you, why do u eat, yu have a logical explanation . But their isn't a logical explanation for y a four door is looked down upon. So far I've heard oh it's cheaper, I can go pull up multiple two doors online for 2k or less, I've heard oh it don't look as good, ok well build a 2 door and a four door with the exact same look and I GUARANTEE , an average person on the street will both like the cars of equal caliber, like I said I get props on my car EVERYWHERE I GO..
> *


stop taking shit personal! if you wanna know the truth....the truth is only certain 4 doors get frowned upon because traditionally they are not something you'd lowride in. you will learn this as you get older.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 04:39 PM~18904779
> *stop taking shit personal! if you wanna know the truth....the truth is only certain  4 doors get frowned upon because traditionally they are not something you'd lowride in. you will learn this as you get older.
> *


Nothing being takin personal , I'm trying to get educated player. Nothing wrong with that last time I checked..


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 02:23 PM~18904631
> *There are more than several answers as to why someone builds a two-door versus a four door and why four doors are frowned upon.
> 
> I don't believe there was ever a set rule in lowriding when it came to a two-door versus a four door. A two-door has always been considered a more personal vehicle versus a four-door which has always been viewed as a family vehicle.
> 
> The issue of a two-door versus a four-door in lowriding goes back to the late '60's and early '70's when lowrider clubs such as Imperials, New Life (Lifestyle), and Klique began to form and it was a club rule that only two-door vehicles were allowed. As time went on and other lowrider clubs formed, they adopted these same rules. This is just one of many reasons why four-doors are not desirable in lowriding.
> 
> In the '90's, four-doors (some) became accepted. The '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and the '90-'96 Lincoln Town Car (just to name a couple). I believe the Black lowrider car clubs (Individuals, Mafia IV Life, and Majestics) first embraced these vehicles and made them popular. They were practically new cars that still had the make-up (full frame, rear wheel drive) of traditional lowriders. Difference was just two extra doors.
> 
> To me, it's personal preference when it comes to the two-door versus four-door debate. If you're looking to join a club such as Imperials or Lifestyle and you own a four-door, you can forget it. It will not be accepted. If you're looking to join a club such as Individuals or Majestics, you'll be fine (depending on the four-door vehicle). If you're doing your own thing, then all I posted doesn't really matter. Get your ride on!
> *


quoted for truff!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Lol!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 02:34 PM~18904721
> *SOUNDS LIKE A HELLA DAY N THE LAND :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH. :biggrin: i couldn't do it were you live at. i'd go crazy. you might find me down at the local police station trying to make something happen. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Things change tho, U canT reason with people who don't have reasoning . 
For the past 100 yrs our presidents have been a white man, now he's black . So 1 day four doors will get the same respect as a 2 door . And if it don't .. OH WELL LOL .I respect and commend every one who has pathed the way for us younger riders and to every one who has helped. One day I'll prolly be typing the same shit to another ***** like me. Till then ima keep ridin


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 03:23 PM~18904632
> *I STOPPED TRYING TO e-KICK FUNDI'S ASS A LONG TIME AGO.. I'MA STOP TRYING TO RATIONALIZE WIT 'OL BOY BECAUSE IT'S TO NO AVAIL
> *


TRUE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:16 PM~18904561
> *I'm not going tolue , no I don't know all the classifications . But I'm not a veteran so put me up on game. I know my car is street that's about it lol. Educate me
> *


original
street
mild
semi
full
radical

then they go by years and sub-classes like

luxury
ragtop
sport compact
year of car
station wagon
truck
bomb
bomb truck
etc etc

What makes your car go from one class to another? Modifications and custom work. According to the GO LO events rulebook, I think 4 mild mods aqual 1 big one. You's have to get in touch with go-lo events to understand how the judging works at the LRM shows. It's very complicated. But this is what keeps people on their toes and it's good for our sport. a certain number of mods deem which class you are in and what cars at the show you are competing against.

You dont have to have a transformer looking car to be in the radical custom catagory. Bradon's 63 rag "Summer Madness" is an example of this.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18904810
> *quoted for truff!
> *


Thanks, Robledo! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18904828
> *HELL YEAH. :biggrin: i couldn't do it were you live at. i'd go crazy. you might find me down at the local police station trying to make something happen. :biggrin:
> *



WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE IS HELPIN WIT A TOY DRIVE DEC 11TH AT SALVATION ARMY WE ALWAYS HELP THE KIDS AND HELP THE CITY OUT BUT I CANT HANG AT THE POLICE STATION HAHA DROP MY CAR OFF N COME BACC LOL. SHIT U WAS OUT HERE UD HAVE TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN LIKE I DO THE DON MEGA WAY  FUNDI KNOWS I PUT IT DOWN OUT HER THE WEST WAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 04:49 PM~18904849
> *Thanks, Robledo!  :biggrin:
> *


Agreed , u explained it the best .!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:46 PM~18904831
> *Things change tho, U canT reason with people who don't have reasoning .
> For the past 100 yrs our presidents have been a white man, now he's black . So 1 day four doors will get the same respect as a 2 door . And if it don't .. OH WELL LOL .I respect and commend every one who has pathed the way for us younger riders and to every one who has helped. One day I'll prolly be typing the same shit to another ***** like me. Till then ima keep ridin
> *


dude stop making it about how many doors you got. but if you wanna keep going there imma tell you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:50 PM~18904852
> *WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE IS HELPIN WIT A TOY DRIVE  DEC 11TH AT SALVATION ARMY WE ALWAYS HELP THE KIDS AND HELP THE CITY OUT BUT I CANT HANG AT THE POLICE STATION HAHA DROP MY CAR OFF N COME BACC LOL. SHIT U WAS OUT HERE UD HAVE TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN LIKE I DO THE DON MEGA WAY  FUNDI KNOWS I PUT IT DOWN OUT HER THE WEST WAY :biggrin:
> *


 you NC ****** need a fund raiser so your chapter can get some damn cars plaqued weenie!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 06:47 PM~18904835
> *original
> street
> mild
> semi
> full
> radical
> 
> then they go by years and sub-classes like
> 
> luxury
> ragtop
> sport compact
> year of car
> station wagon
> truck
> bomb
> bomb truck
> etc etc
> 
> What makes your car go from one class to another? Modifications and custom work. According to the GO LO events rulebook, I think 4 mild mods aqual 1 big one. You's have to get in touch with go-lo events to understand how the judging works at the LRM shows. It's very complicated. But this is what keeps people on their toes and it's good for our sport. a certain number of mods deem which class you are in and what cars at the show you are competing against.
> 
> You dont have to have a transformer looking car to be in the radical custom catagory. Bradon's 63 rag "Summer Madness" is an example of this.
> *



STOP READIN THE RULE BOOK FOOLIE-O HAHA


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 03:23 PM~18904631
> *There are more than several answers as to why someone builds a two-door versus a four door and why four doors are frowned upon.
> 
> I don't believe there was ever a set rule in lowriding when it came to a two-door versus a four door. A two-door has always been considered a more personal vehicle versus a four-door which has always been viewed as a family vehicle.
> 
> The issue of a two-door versus a four-door in lowriding goes back to the late '60's and early '70's when lowrider clubs such as Imperials, New Life (Lifestyle), and Klique began to form and it was a club rule that only two-door vehicles were allowed. As time went on and other lowrider clubs formed, they adopted these same rules. This is just one of many reasons why four-doors are not desirable in lowriding.
> 
> In the '90's, four-doors (some) became accepted. The '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and the '90-'96 Lincoln Town Car (just to name a couple). I believe the Black lowrider car clubs (Individuals, Mafia IV Life, and Majestics) first embraced these vehicles and made them popular. They were practically new cars that still had the make-up (full frame, rear wheel drive) of traditional lowriders. Difference was just two extra doors.
> 
> To me, it's personal preference when it comes to the two-door versus four-door debate. If you're looking to join a club such as Imperials or Lifestyle and you own a four-door, you can forget it. It will not be accepted. If you're looking to join a club such as Individuals or Majestics, you'll be fine (depending on the four-door vehicle). If you're doing your own thing, then all I posted doesn't really matter. Get your ride on!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 02:50 PM~18904852
> *WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE IS HELPIN WIT A TOY DRIVE  DEC 11TH AT SALVATION ARMY WE ALWAYS HELP THE KIDS AND HELP THE CITY OUT BUT I CANT HANG AT THE POLICE STATION HAHA DROP MY CAR OFF N COME BACC LOL. SHIT U WAS OUT HERE UD HAVE TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN LIKE I DO THE DON MEGA WAY  FUNDI KNOWS I PUT IT DOWN OUT HER THE WEST WAY :biggrin:
> *


i wasn't saying it like i wanted to hang out with'um. i was saying it in a way where i be in they back parking lot hitting switches......if i had'um LoL


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:51 PM~18904859
> *you NC ****** need a fund raiser so your chapter can get some damn cars plaqued weenie!!!!
> *


 :rofl: ...wait, what?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 04:51 PM~18904857
> *dude stop making it about how many doors you got. but if you wanna keep going there imma tell you.
> *


I'm good old man


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:51 PM~18904861
> *STOP READIN THE RULE BOOK FOOLIE-O HAHA
> *


I support LRM and their shows. This is where the real competition is and the best lowriders go the their shows. 

Who else has a guide in place to tell you which class your competing in thats respectable?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 03:55 PM~18904884
> *:rofl: ...wait, what?
> *


 dont trip, your in L.A. with me


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:46 PM~18904831
> *Things change tho, U canT reason with people who don't have reasoning .
> For the past 100 yrs our presidents have been a white man, now he's black . So 1 day four doors will get the same respect as a 2 door . And if it don't .. OH WELL LOL .I respect and commend every one who has pathed the way for us younger riders and to every one who has helped. One day I'll prolly be typing the same shit to another ***** like me. Till then ima keep ridin
> *


You may be right when stating four-doors may one day get the same respect as a two-door. Then again, you may be wrong. What it boils down to is personal preference.
I'm happy that you're a younger lowrider with desire, heart, and passion for lowriding. But one suggestion; do your homework/research on the history of lowriding and why certain things are the way they are. Some things you learn/see may not make any sense to you, but that's just the way it is. Some of us into lowriding are stubborn and don't question what we came up knowing/learning about lowriding. That's not saying things can't change, but some things won't change.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 06:51 PM~18904859
> *you NC ****** need a fund raiser so your chapter can get some damn cars plaqued weenie!!!!
> *



SUC MY BALLS ****** I JUST PAYED 3500 FOR RYDERS HEARIN AIDS FAM COME 1ST FUCCER IVE BEEN DOING BAD FOR THW LAST 9MOS SINCE THE TWINS WERE BORN SO SUX ME  WHEN I DO GET ON THE SS IT WONT TAKE ME 4 YRS HAHA WHEN U HAVE 6 KIDS AND THE PROBS I HAVE U WONT TALK SHIT PLUS MY MOMS WAS N THE HOSPITAL FOR 3 WEEKS I HAD TO PAY HERE RENT AND BILLS  

ALSO ITS NOT AS EAZY AS IT IS N OTHER CITY TO GET REAL RIDERS ITS A BIG GAME OF GET LIKE ME OUT HERE NO REAL DEDICATED RIDERS JUST ALOOT OF HATIN AND SHIT TALK IM COOL ON ALL THAT IM NOT LETIN NO MORE CANCER N THE CLUB ONLY REAL RIDERS SO KEEP THAT PLAQUE COMMENT TO UR SELF I REALY DIDNT LIKE THAT CRIP!!!!!!! I COULD GET ALOT OF FOOLS BUT THEY WOUNDNT LAST SO Y LET THEM IN THIS IS A LIFETIME COMMENTMENT!!!!!!!!!! NOT 1 YR THIS CLUB NEXT R THAT CLUB ITS WSCC OR NOTHING>>>>>>>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 03:55 PM~18904889
> *I support LRM and their shows. This is where the real competition is and the best lowriders go the their shows.
> 
> Who else has a guide in place to tell you which class your competing in thats respectable?
> *


 :uh: 

Your just giving them more money for big rim adds!!! real ryder are out and about! Local shows , charities , and cruz inz here.!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 04:56 PM~18904899
> *You may be right when stating four-doors may one day get the same respect as a two-door. Then again, you may be wrong. What it boils down to is personal preference.
> I'm happy that you're a younger lowrider with desire, heart, and passion for lowriding. But one suggestion; do your homework/research on the history of lowriding and why certain things are the way they are. Some things you learn/see may not make any sense to you, but that's just the way it is. Some of us into lowriding are stubborn and don't question what we came up knowing/learning about lowriding. That's not saying things can't change, but some things won't change.
> *


Call me OBAMA CUZ IT'S TIME FOR CHANGE!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 06:54 PM~18904876
> *i wasn't saying it like i wanted to hang out with'um. i was saying it in a way where i be in they back parking lot hitting switches......if i had'um LoL
> *



OH OK I HERD U TRYED OUT FOR THERE TEAM? LOL JK LOCO


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 02:55 PM~18904885
> *I'm good old man
> *


see now, the old man is gonna tell you anyway....traditionally know one cuts a 4 door malibu. 2 doors for hopping, yes. 4 door no. but you do you homie and fuck what i or anybody else says here.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:55 PM~18904889
> *I support LRM and their shows. This is where the real competition is and the best lowriders go the their shows.
> 
> Who else has a guide in place to tell you which class your competing in thats respectable?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 06:56 PM~18904897
> *dont trip, your in L.A. with me
> *



RAW RAW SHIT BOOM BAAAAW??????? LOL U GOT UR UNIFORM ON LAKER GIRL LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18904897
> *dont trip, your in L.A. with me
> *


....where sit happens. Lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:57 PM~18904903
> *SUC MY BALLS ****** I JUST PAYED 3500 FOR RYDERS HEARIN AIDS FAM COME 1ST FUCCER IVE BEEN DOING BAD FOR THW LAST 9MOS SINCE THE TWINS WERE BORN SO SUX ME  WHEN I DO GET ON THE SS IT WONT TAKE ME 4 YRS HAHA WHEN U HAVE 6 KIDS AND THE PROBS I HAVE U WONT TALK SHIT PLUS MY MOMS WAS N THE HOSPITAL FOR 3 WEEKS I HAD TO PAY HERE RENT AND BILLS
> 
> ALSO ITS NOT AS EAZY AS IT IS N OTHER CITY TO GET REAL RIDERS ITS A BIG GAME OF GET LIKE ME OUT HERE NO REAL DEDICATED RIDERS JUST ALOOT OF HATIN AND SHIT TALK IM COOL ON ALL THAT IM NOT LETIN NO MORE CANCER N THE CLUB ONLY REAL RIDERS SO KEEP THAT PLAQUE COMMENT TO UR SELF I REALY DIDNT LIKE THAT CRIP!!!!!!! I COULD GET ALOT OF FOOLS BUT THEY WOUNDNT LAST SO Y LET THEM IN THIS IS A LIFETIME COMMENTMENT!!!!!!!!!! NOT 1 YR THIS CLUB NEXT R THAT CLUB ITS WSCC OR NOTHING>>>>>>>
> *


You've been doing okay, you moved up to an Impala finally...sounds like you have a lot on your chest about all that other stuff


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18904899
> *You may be right when stating four-doors may one day get the same respect as a two-door. Then again, you may be wrong. What it boils down to is personal preference.
> I'm happy that you're a younger lowrider with desire, heart, and passion for lowriding. But one suggestion; do your homework/research on the history of lowriding and why certain things are the way they are. Some things you learn/see may not make any sense to you, but that's just the way it is. Some of us into lowriding are stubborn and don't question what we came up knowing/learning about lowriding. That's not saying things can't change, but some things won't change.
> *


I heard that.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 04:55 PM~18904889
> *I support LRM and their shows. This is where the real competition is and the best lowriders go the their shows.
> 
> Who else has a guide in place to tell you which class your competing in thats respectable?
> *


TheY are getting rich off of you to be honest, u put 10-20k into your car , pay lrm to display yur car and you get people like me who go to the big shows and admire yur car for 5 mins , and then I forget about it. At the end u get a 5 dollar trophy. At the end of the day who gets paid.. Lrm. It's a great business deal and they've mastered it. They should be paying you to bring yur car to their shows, you put in all the money and effort into it..


----------



## cripn8ez

AND ANOTHER THING ALL THE SHIT I DO OUT HERE FOR THE LOW LOW SEEN AND ALL THE TRAVELIN G I DO FOR THE CLUB AND AL THE HELP I GIVE OUT PLUS ALL MY SHIT ON MY PLATE AND STILL MAKE THINGS HAPPEN SHIT IF THATS NOT A REAL DEDICATED RIDER AND TRYIN TO PUSH THIS WSCC CHARLOTTE TTT THEN WHAT IS JUST CUZZ MY RIDE HASNT BEEN FINISHED AND MY CAPRICE IS STILL CRASH? WHA DO MOST FUCCERS DO NOTHING BUT TALK SHIT I MAKE THINGS HAPPEN FUCCER.. THATS Y IM THE DON MEGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:58 PM~18904907
> *Call me OBAMA CUZ IT'S TIME FOR CHANGE!!!
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 04:59 PM~18904919
> *see now, the old man is gonna tell you anyway....traditionally know one cuts a 4 door malibu.  2 doors for hopping, yes.  4 door no. but you do you homie and fuck what i or anybody else says here.
> *


U know I don't care my *****.. You already know.


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOK N UR LOCAL MAGIZINE LOW LOW DVD OR ON THE NET EVEN ON CHARLOTTE TV CHANNELS WHAT U C ME AND THE WSCC CHARLOTTE BRUTHAZ......


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 05:04 PM~18904968
> *AND ANOTHER THING ALL THE SHIT I DO OUT HERE FOR THE LOW LOW SEEN AND ALL THE TRAVELIN G I DO FOR THE CLUB AND AL THE HELP I GIVE OUT PLUS ALL MY SHIT ON MY PLATE AND STILL MAKE THINGS HAPPEN SHIT IF THATS NOT A REAL DEDICATED RIDER AND TRYIN TO PUSH THIS WSCC CHARLOTTE TTT THEN WHAT IS JUST CUZZ MY RIDE HASNT BEEN FINISHED AND MY CAPRICE IS STILL CRASH? WHA DO MOST FUCCERS DO NOTHING BUT TALK SHIT I MAKE THINGS HAPPEN FUCCER.. THATS Y IM THE DON MEGA!!!!!!!!!
> *


Till cuz start putting food on your table, you don't gotta explain nothing to another man.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:07 PM~18905000
> *Till cuz start putting food on your table, you don't gotta explain nothing to another man.
> *


 :rofl: youngster trying to take that hood ***** to school. :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 07:07 PM~18905000
> *Till cuz start putting food on your table, you don't gotta explain nothing to another man.
> *


I KNOW BUT B LEAVE IT OR NOT THAT CF FUCCER IS MY HOME BOY HE TALKS SHIT CUZZ HE IKES WHEN I COME HOME TO LA I BEAT HIS AZZ HAHA HE STILL HAS NO CAR TO RIDE SO FUCC HIM LOL..

THANX THO LOCO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Oct 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18904959-->
> 
> 
> 
> TheY are getting rich off of you to be honest, u put 10-20k into your car , pay lrm to display yur car and you get people like me who go to the big shows and admire yur car for 5 mins , and then I forget about it. At the end u get a 5 dollar trophy. At the end of the day who gets paid.. Lrm. It's a great business deal and they've mastered it. They should be paying you to bring yur car to their shows, you put in all the money and effort into it..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 04:07 PM~18905000
> *Till cuz start putting food on your table, you don't gotta explain nothing to another man.
> *


Aman.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:10 PM~18905043
> *:rofl: youngster trying to take that hood ***** to school.  :roflmao:
> *



LOL HE COOL HAHA CF JUST CANT DRIVE FOR ME ANYMORE LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18904959
> *TheY are getting rich off of you to be honest, u put 10-20k into your car , pay lrm to display yur car and you get people like me who go to the big shows and admire yur car for 5 mins , and then I forget about it. At the end u get a 5 dollar trophy. At the end of the day who gets paid.. Lrm. It's a great business deal and they've mastered it. They should be paying you to bring yur car to their shows, you put in all the money and effort into it..
> *


Spending money to enter my car in a nice show to be with all the other lowriders, my friends, family and club is worth $20.00-50.00. If my money helps LRM sustain theri car shows every year and their magazine so I can read it and see my friends in it every month then it's money well spent. 

You should check your perspective on things bro. When I'm with my club's members we try our best to make sure everybody has a positive and fun experience being in the club and lowriding. 

Also, do you pay dues in your club? How do you feel about paying them?


----------



## Tyrone




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:10 PM~18905045
> *I KNOW BUT B LEAVE IT OR NOT THAT CF FUCCER IS MY HOME BOY HE TALKS SHIT CUZZ HE IKES WHEN I COME HOME TO LA I BEAT HIS AZZ HAHA HE STILL HAS NO CAR TO RIDE SO FUCC HIM LOL..
> 
> THANX THO LOCO
> *


he dont put food on your table. you don't have to explain nothing to him. :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

HERE IS THE CF FUCCER LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 04:10 PM~18905045
> *I KNOW BUT B LEAVE IT OR NOT THAT CF FUCCER IS MY HOME BOY HE TALKS SHIT CUZZ HE IKES WHEN I COME HOME TO LA I BEAT HIS AZZ HAHA HE STILL HAS NO CAR TO RIDE SO FUCC HIM LOL..
> 
> THANX THO LOCO
> *


i got your ernest p. whirl look'n ass wavin' your fist at the screen 3000 miles away!!! I'm done


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:11 PM~18905053
> *LOL HE COOL HAHA CF JUST CANT DRIVE FOR ME ANYMORE LOL
> *


thats your fault. you should have put 4 dictionaries down for him to sit on. you know he can't see over the dash. :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:12 PM~18905068
> *he dont put food on your table. you don't have to explain nothing to him.    :roflmao:
> *


LOL GOOD ONE  SUM TIMES U HAVE TO SCHOOL THESE PEEWEES :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 07:14 PM~18905087
> *i got your ernest p. whirl look'n ass wavin' your fist at the screen 3000 miles away!!! I'm done
> *



SHUT UP BUFFY IM 2734 MILES AWAY FUCCER.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:14 PM~18905089
> *thats your fault. you should have put 4 dictionaries down for him to sit on. you know he can't see over the dash. :rofl:
> *


I KNOW AND THE RENTA CAR WAS A HONDA SO HE MUST B REAL SHORT LOL  LOOK AT THE PIC HES STANDIN ON BOOKS THERE LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18905086
> *HERE IS THE CF FUCCER LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the photoshop pic i have of cf are much clearer.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 04:14 PM~18905089
> *thats your fault. you should have put 4 dictionaries down for him to sit on. you know he can't see over the dash. :rofl:
> *


You need some of these b4 you speak on CF....donut hole knockoffs


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 03:17 PM~18905121
> *I KNOW AND THE RENTA CAR WAS A HONDA SO HE MUST B REAL SHORT LOL  LOOK AT THE PIC HES STANDIN ON BOOKS THERE LOL
> *


looks like he's standing on his tippie-toes. lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

Here's my four door for that one ***** who said post pics.. 
4 doe malbu!!
18899997]


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 07:14 PM~18905086
> *HERE IS THE CF FUCCER LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROBLEDO YO DID U LET CF USE UR SHORTS FOR PANTS HAHA?????????


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 03:17 PM~18905129
> *You need some of these b4 you speak on CF....donut hole knockoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :rant: :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:17 PM~18905128
> *the photoshop pic i have of cf are much clearer.
> *



POST UP FOO :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Eastside!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 04:18 PM~18905139
> *Here's my four door for that one ***** who said post pics..
> 4 doe malbu!!
> 18899997]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like it. It has a custom touch.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 04:18 PM~18905139
> *Here's my four door for that one ***** who said post pics..
> 4 doe malbu!!
> 18899997]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Malibu isn't bad. I've seen some clubs in Las Vegas (and while visiting L.A.) roll that body style of Cutlass.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18905139
> *Here's my four door for that one ***** who said post pics..
> 4 doe malbu!!
> 18899997]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some would consider this picture a double no-no. i'm just saying.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 05:10 PM~18905045
> *I KNOW BUT B LEAVE IT OR NOT THAT CF FUCCER IS MY HOME BOY HE TALKS SHIT CUZZ HE IKES WHEN I COME HOME TO LA I BEAT HIS AZZ HAHA HE STILL HAS NO CAR TO RIDE SO FUCC HIM LOL..
> 
> THANX THO LOCO
> *


Oh lol. I dig it. Sound like you was expaining why your chapter wasn't plaqued up or whatever. I was like y is this ***** explaining himself to a ***** who breathe the same air as him. I'm sure when yur ready you will come out stuntin hard !!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 07:18 PM~18905139
> *Here's my four door for that one ***** who said post pics..
> 4 doe malbu!!
> 18899997]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE FOUR DOOR LOC


HERE IS MINES


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:21 PM~18905177
> *some would consider this picture a double no-no. i'm just saying.
> *


I understand that but like I said I get props all the time. Just my opinion , I think my car is clean for my first build. I'm still not done more to come.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Oct 25 2010, 03:19 PM~18905151-->
> 
> 
> 
> POST UP FOO :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate to have to do this to rod stewart.......no i don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 03:19 PM~18905152
> *Eastside!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 07:22 PM~18905200
> *Oh lol. I dig it. Sound like you was expaining why your chapter wasn't plaqued up or whatever. I was like y is this ***** explaining himself to a ***** who breathe the same air as him. I'm sure when yur ready you will come out stuntin hard !!
> *



SEE U LISTIN TO HARD WE DO HAVE PLAQUES HES TALKIN SHIT CUZ HE AINT PLAQUED HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18905220
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL THATS FUNNY POOR ROD LOL



WESTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 04:23 PM~18905203
> *NICE FOUR DOOR LOC
> HERE IS MINES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whens that car comming back?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 05:23 PM~18905203
> *NICE FOUR DOOR LOC
> HERE IS MINES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


INICE!!! wasn't this up for sale


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18905216
> *I understand that but like I said I get props all the time. Just my opinion , I think my car is clean for my first build. I'm still not done more to come.
> *


i never said i didn't think it looked good. its actually alright.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 07:26 PM~18905243
> *Whens that car comming back?
> *


XMAS ALL NEW LOOK TO :biggrin: WIT THE PISTON BACC N IT HITTIN THE BUMPER AGAIN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18905220
> *i hate to have to do this to rod stewart.......no i don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOVE IT HAHA MORE MORE


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 07:28 PM~18905256
> *INICE!!! wasn't this up for sale
> *


YA BUT I TOOK IT DOWN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 04:30 PM~18905275
> *XMAS ALL NEW LOOK TO :biggrin: WIT THE PISTON BACC N IT HITTIN THE BUMPER AGAIN
> *


Get that shit ready for winter cruz end! :biggrin: winter time hopping..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Oct 25 2010, 05:30 PM~18905270
> *i never said i didn't think it looked good. its actually alright.
> *


Thanks , That's all I want is for the lowriding community to give props to where it's due.. I'm sure after I'm done with this I'll build a 2 door just to do it. BUT THANKS FOR THE PROPS


----------



## cripn8ez

SHIT ITS A NICE 4 DOOR REGAL N LA WIT 13S ON IT I LIKE IT IF IT WAS CLOSER ID GET IT AND SAY FUCC ALL FOUR DOOR HATERS HAHAHA......


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 8 2010, 09:05 AM~16223721
> *
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 05:09 PM~18905615
> *SHIT ITS A NICE 4 DOOR REGAL N LA WIT 13S ON IT I LIKE IT IF IT WAS CLOSER ID GET IT AND SAY FUCC ALL FOUR DOOR HATERS HAHAHA......
> *


Lol! 

Hey them damn a arms make a difference on 13z! And hopefully ill get my bottle hooked up end of month and really try them out.


----------



## 187PURE

FUCK IT.. MINE WHEN I HAD IT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 06:42 PM~18906522
> *FUCK IT.. MINE WHEN I HAD IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you mean Derick! You don't have that big bodie? It was clean.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 08:46 PM~18906556
> *What you mean Derick! You don't have that big bodie? It was clean.
> *


NAW.. WELL, I STILL GOT HALF. I 90'd OUT MY COUPE.. THERE WAS TOO MUCH FRAME DAMAGE ON THAT 4 DOOR ANYWAY. EVERYTIME I DID A 3 WHEEL, I WOULD SNAP THE BOTTOM BALLJOINT

BTW, BIG BODIES ARE 93-96.. I HAD A 91 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 07:15 PM~18906901
> *NAW.. WELL, I STILL GOT HALF.  I 90'd OUT MY COUPE.. THERE WAS TOO MUCH FRAME DAMAGE ON THAT 4 DOOR ANYWAY.  EVERYTIME I DID A 3 WHEEL, I WOULD SNAP THE BOTTOM BALLJOINT
> 
> BTW, BIG BODIES ARE 93-96.. I HAD A 91 :cheesy:
> *


damn . And ya i thought about the big body comment after i posted it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18906989
> *damn . And ya i thought about the big body comment after i posted it.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

LAST GOOD MOMENTS WITH THE LOVE BOAT :tears:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 06:42 PM~18906522
> *FUCK IT.. MINE WHEN I HAD IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 02:27 PM~18904111
> *Okay here is my take! Your a idiot to consider a lowrider or custom car a good investment! ( unless you sale parts or have a huge shop!) the average white man ( even some brothaz out there )  that owe banks and other stuff that you need to live is not gona say " Oh by the way thats a nice two door imp" wrong. They want credit and to see what assets you got fool! A custom car is not gona put your kids thruogh school nor feed them. I be damn if the bank will even look at it for a money investment. Its a lifestyle and hobby . It is what it is!
> *


I gotta disagree with this one. Lowriders can be a good investment. Have you noticed that alot of the guys that build 58-61 Impala rags build them to look stock with wire wheels and hydraulics? Because they know (especially the 58 rag owners) that if they ever wanted to sell it, they can take the Hydraulics and wheels off, throw the stocks back on and make a lot of money


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 08:18 PM~18907714
> *I gotta disagree with this one. Lowriders can be a good investment. Have you noticed that alot of the guys that build 58-61 Impala rags build them to look stock with wire wheels and hydraulics? Because they know (especially the 58 rag owners)  that if they ever wanted to sell it, they can take the Hydraulics and wheels off, throw the stocks back on and make a lot of money
> *


That's tru. But one should not build a lowrider style ride and think as a investment. Your right a nice restored car is like wine. It is worth more aged. But ? Patterns , little wheels , and crazy Kustom stuff is all sentimental value. Not Kelly blue book.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 08:52 PM~18908084
> *That's tru. But one should not build a lowrider style ride and think as a investment. Your right a nice restored car is like wine. It is worth more aged. But ? Patterns , little wheels , and crazy Kustom stuff is all sentimental value. Not Kelly blue book .
> *


Yeah I feel you on that one.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 08:52 PM~18908084
> *That's tru. But one should not build a lowrider style ride and think as a investment. Your right a nice restored car is like wine. It is worth more aged. But ? Patterns , little wheels , and crazy Kustom stuff is all sentimental value. Not Kelly blue book.
> *


hes gotta point


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 09:21 PM~18908416
> *Yeah I feel you on that one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 07:35 PM~18907160
> *LAST GOOD MOMENTS WITH THE LOVE BOAT  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice  post pics of tha coupe :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 04:12 PM~18905065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 02:48 PM~18904285
> *I've been around this stuff for over 25 years bro. I've been around it all. their Lowriders and they represent the best that our sport has to offer.
> 
> They may not be in your class: Street Custom or Mild Custom but their Lowriders none the less.
> 
> If a full custom or radical (do you even know what constitutes a radical car) owner wants to join Rare Class CC, you wouldn't let him in cuz he dont drive the car on the streets?
> *


Can a race car driver walk around with a racing suit on full of sponsers and say he's a race car driver if he's not actually racing his car? What if he built the car himself and knows every nut and bolt on the car? Can he still be considered a race car driver if he doesn't race his car? Can a man be considered a lowRIDER if he doesn't ride his car :dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 25 2010, 12:12 PM~18903077
> *:0
> 
> cool vid..
> *


thanks FUNDI


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 09:46 PM~18908695
> *Can a race car driver walk around with a racing suit on full of sponsers and say he's a race car driver if he's not actually racing his car? What if he built the car himself and knows every nut and bolt on the car? Can he still be considered a race car driver if he doesn't race his car? Can a man be considered a lowRIDER if he doesn't ride his car :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 And the survey says...........(DING) >>>HELL NAW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Oct 25 2010, 09:46 PM~18908695-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can a race car driver walk around with a racing suit on full of sponsers and say he's a race car driver if he's not actually racing his car? What if he built the car himself and knows every nut and bolt on the car? Can he still be considered a race car driver if he doesn't race his car? Can a man be considered a lowRIDER if he doesn't ride his car :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Sad but that car actually lays lower then some rule book lowriders! HAhahha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 09:53 PM~18908761
> *And the survey says...........(DING) >>>HELL NAW!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Word. Makes him a. Good builder. Not a Ryder.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 04:03 PM~18904959
> *TheY are getting rich off of you to be honest, u put 10-20k into your car , pay lrm to display yur car and you get people like me who go to the big shows and admire yur car for 5 mins , and then I forget about it. At the end u get a 5 dollar trophy. At the end of the day who gets paid.. Lrm. It's a great business deal and they've mastered it. They should be paying you to bring yur car to their shows, you put in all the money and effort into it..
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 09:53 PM~18908761
> *And the survey says...........(DING) >>>HELL NAW!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 06:42 PM~18906522
> *FUCK IT.. MINE WHEN I HAD IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ment to tell you them some clean white walls! To many socal fools post up these so called right lowriders , but they tires look like doo doo! On dz and zz. Never understood the concept and angel preaching. But they roll dirty or side wall rubbed out ww tires!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 25 2010, 11:46 PM~18908695
> *Can a race car driver walk around with a racing suit on full of sponsers and say he's a race car driver if he's not actually racing his car? What if he built the car himself and knows every nut and bolt on the car? Can he still be considered a race car driver if he doesn't race his car? Can a man be considered a lowRIDER if he doesn't ride his car :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THAT'S WHY I WAS USING TYRONE AS AN EXAMPLE. HE DOES'NT HAVE A LOWRIDER YET, BUT STILL EXPRESSES THE SAME KNOWLEDGE, PASSION, AND EXPERIENCE AS SOMEONE WHO'S HAD SEVERAL LOWRIDERS.. I CAN'T TAKE THAT AWAY FROM THE DUDE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 26 2010, 06:56 AM~18910345
> *Ment to tell you them some clean white walls! To many socal fools post up these so called right lowriders , but they tires look like doo doo! On dz and zz. Never understood the concept and angel preaching. But they roll dirty or side wall rubbed out ww tires!
> *


THANKS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 11:39 PM~18908631
> *Nice   post pics of tha coupe :cheesy:
> *


COUPE'S NOT READY.. I ROLL IT AND ALL, BUT IT'S NOT REALLY WORTH POSTING.. THERE'S A FLIC SOMEWHERE PAGES BACK WHEN I DID THE 90 SWAP.. I'LL TRY TO FIND IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 25 2010, 11:39 PM~18908631
> *Nice   post pics of tha coupe :cheesy:
> *


WELL THERE IT IS.. A WORK IN PROGRESS :x:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 05:41 AM~18910446
> *WELL THERE IT IS.. A WORK IN PROGRESS :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw naw bro! :buttkick: 

hit them ww'z up with bleach white and a dollar tree brillo pad before you shoot!!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 05:41 AM~18910446
> *WELL THERE IT IS.. A WORK IN PROGRESS :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD, BRO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 26 2010, 09:31 AM~18910879
> *naw naw bro! :buttkick:
> 
> hit them ww'z up with bleach white and a dollar tree brillo pad before you shoot!!
> *


THAT WAS RIGHT AFTER THE SWAP.. OF COURSE CAR GOT DIRTY


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 08:32 AM~18911154
> *THAT WAS RIGHT AFTER THE SWAP.. OF COURSE CAR GOT DIRTY
> *


ANYONE CAN LOOK AT THE CAR, AND TELL ITS NOT DONE, I WOULDNT EVEN WORRY BOUT THE TIRES FOR NOW


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 05:41 AM~18910446
> *WELL THERE IT IS.. A WORK IN PROGRESS :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rider, are you planning to go back with that blue? I've always loved the 90'd out coupes


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 10:29 AM~18911138
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD, BRO
> *


THANKA DOGGY.. STILL A LONG WAYS TO GO. I GOTTA INSTALL THE LITTLE WINDOWS TO MAKE A HALF OF TOP (FLEETWOOD MIMIC). THE REST OF 90 MOLDINGS HAVE TO BE MADE. NEED 44 MOON. HAVE TO SCHEDULE BODY WORK AND PAINT. ERTHING ELSE IS JUST SECOND NATURE; FRAME REINFORCEMENT (DOING THAT BEFORE PAINT), INTERIOR, PISTON PUMP, REAL Ds. MY TARGET FOR COMPLETION IS LATE APRIL/EARLY MAY

HEY INDIVIDUALS.. I'LL BE BEATEN DOWN YOUR DOOR! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18911204
> *Nice rider, are you planning to go back with that blue? I've always loved the 90'd out coupes
> *


NAW POWDER GRAY.. SAME COLOR AS DEESTA'S


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 08:39 AM~18911219
> *THANKA DOGGY.. STILL A LONG WAYS TO GO.  I GOTTA INSTALL THE LITTLE WINDOWS TO MAKE A HALF OF TOP (FLEETWOOD MIMIC).  THE REST OF 90 MOLDINGS HAVE TO BE MADE.  NEED 44 MOON.  HAVE TO SCHEDULE BODY WORK AND PAINT.  ERTHING ELSE IS JUST SECOND NATURE; FRAME REINFORCEMENT (DOING THAT BEFORE PAINT), INTERIOR, PISTON PUMP, REAL Ds.  MY TARGET FOR COMPLETION IS LATE APRIL/EARLY MAY
> 
> HEY INDIVIDUALS.. I'LL BE BEATEN DOWN YOUR DOOR! :0
> *


THATS GOOD BRO DONT STOP STAY MOTIVATED AND I'M SURE IT WILL COME OUT NICE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18911193
> *ANYONE CAN LOOK AT THE CAR, AND TELL ITS NOT DONE, I WOULDNT EVEN WORRY BOUT THE TIRES FOR NOW
> *


I PUT MY BLUE SPOKES ON AFTER THE SWAP.. I ROLL THE CAR ONCE A WEEK TO GIVE IT SOME EXERCISE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 26 2010, 10:44 AM~18911261
> *THATS GOOD BRO DONT STOP STAY MOTIVATED AND I'M SURE IT WILL COME OUT NICE
> *


TRYING BIG DOGG.. IT'S HARD BUT IT AINT HARD.. FOR ME, BUILDING RIDERS IS EASY.. BUT IT'S HARD WHEN YOU AINT GOT CHIPS AVAILABLE.. TO PIGGY BACK OFF WHAT FUNDI SAID, YOU HAVE TO MAINTAIN FAMILY FIRST.. BUT IF YOU'RE HEAVY IN THE GAME, YOU STILL HAVE TO PUT YOUR ALL INTO IT AND BE ONE HUNNID..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 08:39 AM~18911219
> *THANKA DOGGY.. STILL A LONG WAYS TO GO.  I GOTTA INSTALL THE LITTLE WINDOWS TO MAKE A HALF OF TOP (FLEETWOOD MIMIC).  THE REST OF 90 MOLDINGS HAVE TO BE MADE.  NEED 44 MOON.  HAVE TO SCHEDULE BODY WORK AND PAINT.  ERTHING ELSE IS JUST SECOND NATURE; FRAME REINFORCEMENT (DOING THAT BEFORE PAINT), INTERIOR, PISTON PUMP, REAL Ds.  MY TARGET FOR COMPLETION IS LATE APRIL/EARLY MAY
> 
> HEY INDIVIDUALS.. I'LL BE BEATEN DOWN YOUR DOOR! :0
> *


Them kats roll deep up north! Every weekend they got somthing poping of. Good peeps.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 08:45 AM~18911269
> *I PUT MY BLUE SPOKES ON AFTER THE SWAP.. I ROLL THE CAR ONCE A WEEK TO GIVE IT SOME EXERCISE
> *


my
***** say he takes his car out for a JOG!!!!! Lol!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 26 2010, 09:56 AM~18911853
> *my
> ***** say he takes his car out for a JOG!!!!! Lol!
> *


Lol. Same here! Don't want flat spots on them 13z! And keep the fluids pumping through them!


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 25 2010, 05:57 PM~18904903
> *SUC MY BALLS ****** I JUST PAYED 3500 FOR RYDERS HEARIN AIDS FAM COME 1ST FUCCER IVE BEEN DOING BAD FOR THW LAST 9MOS SINCE THE TWINS WERE BORN SO SUX ME  WHEN I DO GET ON THE SS IT WONT TAKE ME 4 YRS HAHA WHEN U HAVE 6 KIDS AND THE PROBS I HAVE U WONT TALK SHIT PLUS MY MOMS WAS N THE HOSPITAL FOR 3 WEEKS I HAD TO PAY HERE RENT AND BILLS
> 
> ALSO ITS NOT AS EAZY AS IT IS N OTHER CITY TO GET REAL RIDERS ITS A BIG GAME OF GET LIKE ME OUT HERE NO REAL DEDICATED RIDERS JUST ALOOT OF HATIN AND SHIT TALK IM COOL ON ALL THAT IM NOT LETIN NO MORE CANCER N THE CLUB ONLY REAL RIDERS SO KEEP THAT PLAQUE COMMENT TO UR SELF I REALY DIDNT LIKE THAT CRIP!!!!!!! I COULD GET ALOT OF FOOLS BUT THEY WOUNDNT LAST SO Y LET THEM IN THIS IS A LIFETIME COMMENTMENT!!!!!!!!!! NOT 1 YR THIS CLUB NEXT R THAT CLUB ITS WSCC OR NOTHING>>>>>>>
> *


well said
only cancer he lettin in is lung cancer


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 AM~18911204
> *Nice rider, are you planning to go back with that blue? I've always loved the 90'd out coupes*


*YOU MEAN LIKE THIS......... :biggrin: *


----------



## Tyrone

Damn! That is clean. '187 Pure' may want to consider building his similar to this one. Maybe just minus the vinyl top.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Oct 26 2010, 03:24 PM~18912968
> *well said
> only cancer he lettin in is lung cancer
> *



whoop whoop


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 26 2010, 01:23 PM~18913443
> *YOU MEAN LIKE THIS......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 26 2010, 02:39 PM~18914217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE PLANS ON THIS RIDE?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 26 2010, 05:41 PM~18914232
> *WHATS THE PLANS ON THIS RIDE?
> *



plan to get it real nice but money so funny right now its gonna sit or a good offer it goes?????? gotta b a good one tho. wht u have planed for it lol  been buyin shit here n there but things came up wit my twins so its on hold


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 26 2010, 02:43 PM~18914251
> *plan to get it real nice but money so funny right now its gonna sit or a good offer it goes?????? gotta b a good one tho. wht u have planed for it lol  been buyin shit here n there but things came up wit my twins so its on hold
> *


I know how it can be.....Same with my twins set a brotha back...but they are 6 now so its time for daddy to play :biggrin: ........pm me your price and all the flaws on the 64..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 26 2010, 06:14 PM~18914553
> *I know how it can be.....Same with my twins set a brotha back...but they are 6 now so its time for daddy to play  :biggrin: ........pm me your price and all the flaws on the 64..
> *



MAN U GOOD THEY 6 MINEZ R 9 MOS AND THEN I HAVE 4 MORE KIDS ON TOP OF THAT LOL 2 R TEENS N CPT


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 26 2010, 03:20 PM~18914613
> *MAN U GOOD THEY 6 MINEZ R 9 MOS AND THEN I HAVE 4 MORE KIDS ON TOP OF THAT LOL 2 R TEENS N CPT
> *


I have four more as well 21yrs, 16yrs.( step kids) but they are mine..... 15yrs, 8yrs, + the twins..6yr......LOL .......so I know dog shit gets hard.... First 2years of twins will be a struggle...shit with me and the wife it started getting better when they turned 4 1/2 going to school. But anyway I got your PM we'll see what it do ....Goodluck Homie.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Oct 26 2010, 07:47 PM~18915377
> *I have four more as well 21yrs, 16yrs.( step kids) but they are mine..... 15yrs, 8yrs, + the twins..6yr......LOL .......so I know dog shit gets hard.... First 2years of twins will be a struggle...shit with me and the wife it started getting better when they turned 4 1/2 going to school. But anyway I got your PM we'll see what it do ....Goodluck Homie.
> *



THANX BRO STAY LOW..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 

I can't keep up with you kats!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 26 2010, 08:31 AM~18910879
> *naw naw bro! :buttkick:
> 
> hit them ww'z up with bleach white and a dollar tree brillo pad before you shoot!!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 26 2010, 05:09 PM~18915528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol. When I ran. Them hard to find 14z. I use to do the same thing! ***** be at junk yards. Used tire shops collecting tires. Then cleaning them to store on shelf! Looks like ima have to do that with 13z now.


----------



## bigswanga

> :wow: :roflmao:
> 
> Ajax and a SOS pad hommie.
> Or go to Auto zone and get some bleach white


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 26 2010, 03:37 PM~18913583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! That is clean. '187 Pure' may want to consider building his similar to this one. Maybe just minus the vinyl top.
> *


I HAVE ALL THE MOLDINGS SET ASIDE. THE DOOR MOLDINGS ARE BEING MADE AS WE TYPE.. I GOTTA HAVE ME A HALF OF TOP FOR THAT FLEETWOOD LOOK THOUGH.. THE SILVER ONE I HAD WAS A REAL FLEETWOOD, BUT HAD TOO MUCH BODY RUST.. SO I STRIPPED IT TO CONVERT THE COUPE INTO A FLEETWOOD.. AS FAR AS THE COLOR, I HAD THESE SAME COLOR BLUES FOR 10 YEARS.. TIME FOR A CHANGE


----------



## 187PURE

BTW, WHAT DO YALL GUYS PREFER, COUPES OR 2 DOOR FLEETS? IN OTHER WORDS, 1/4 TOPS OR 1/2 TOPS? FOR THE NEW JACKS, THE 1/2 OF TOPS (FLEET) COVER THE SMALL REAR SIDE GLASS WHICH IS SLIGHTLY SMALLER THAN THE COUPES GLASS, AND HAS ROUNDED EDGES


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18918471
> *BTW, WHAT DO YALL GUYS PREFER, COUPES OR 2 DOOR FLEETS?  IN OTHER WORDS, 1/4 TOPS OR 1/2 TOPS? FOR THE NEW JACKS, THE 1/2 OF TOPS (FLEET) COVER THE SMALL REAR SIDE GLASS WHICH IS SLIGHTLY SMALLER THAN THE COUPES GLASS, AND HAS ROUNDED EDGES
> *


Fleets! :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Oct 26 2010, 09:06 PM~18918119-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :roflmao:
> 
> Ajax and a SOS pad hommie.
> Or go to Auto zone and get some bleach white
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wana know where to get that cleaner! And ya dollar tree degreaser and SOS pads here. No tire gel! Or gloss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18918471
> *BTW, WHAT DO YALL GUYS PREFER, COUPES OR 2 DOOR FLEETS?  IN OTHER WORDS, 1/4 TOPS OR 1/2 TOPS? FOR THE NEW JACKS, THE 1/2 OF TOPS (FLEET) COVER THE SMALL REAR SIDE GLASS WHICH IS SLIGHTLY SMALLER THAN THE COUPES GLASS, AND HAS ROUNDED EDGES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither! Buicks! Eventually ima build a 59 rm bomba !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Alex U Faka_@Oct 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18919174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** got rock band of smiles! Hahahahhaha


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 26 2010, 01:37 PM~18913583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! That is clean. '187 Pure' may want to consider building his similar to this one. Maybe just minus the vinyl top.
> *



Nice


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 25 2010, 07:35 PM~18907160
> *LAST GOOD MOMENTS WITH THE LOVE BOAT  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 I saw this video a while back and was like "homeboy is 3 wheeling in the rain!" :0 The guy recording had me laughing.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 27 2010, 07:22 AM~18920289
> * I saw this video a while back and was like "homeboy is 3 wheeling in the rain!" :0 The guy recording had me laughing.
> *


IT WAS CLEAR THAT DAY HOMIE.. DUDE JUST HAD A DIRTY ASS WINDSHIELD.. BUT I DO BE 3 WHEELIN IN THE RAIN AT TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

AYE FUNDI, WHAT KIND OF MOTORCYCLE YOU GOT?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 27 2010, 07:22 AM~18920289
> * I saw this video a while back and was like "homeboy is 3 wheeling in the rain!" :0 The guy recording had me laughing.
> *


YEAH THE DUDE ACTED LIKE HE WAS HAVING AN ORGASM.. NOW THAT'S PROOF WHEN I BE TELLIN PEOPLE THAT THE DUDES OVER HERE ACT LIKE GROUPIES WHEN THEY SEE YOU DIPPIN.. THE CHICKS DON'T GET AS HYPE AS THE ******


----------



## lowlowlow

90d Fleets, stock coupes. Classy front end needs a classy top



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18918471
> *BTW, WHAT DO YALL GUYS PREFER, COUPES OR 2 DOOR FLEETS?  IN OTHER WORDS, 1/4 TOPS OR 1/2 TOPS? FOR THE NEW JACKS, THE 1/2 OF TOPS (FLEET) COVER THE SMALL REAR SIDE GLASS WHICH IS SLIGHTLY SMALLER THAN THE COUPES GLASS, AND HAS ROUNDED EDGES
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18918471
> *BTW, WHAT DO YALL GUYS PREFER, COUPES OR 2 DOOR FLEETS?  IN OTHER WORDS, 1/4 TOPS OR 1/2 TOPS? FOR THE NEW,  ALL JACKS, THE 1/2 OF TOPS (FLEET) COVER THE SMALL REAR SIDE GLASS WHICH IS SLIGHTLY SMALLER THAN THE COUPES GLASS, AND HAS ROUNDED EDGES
> *


PRETTY MUCH THE SAME SHIT, JUST A FEW THINGS DIFFRENT, JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU LIKE OR WHAT U CAN FIND, I LIKE THEM ALL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 27 2010, 09:26 AM~18920746
> *PRETTY MUCH THE SAME SHIT, JUST A FEW THINGS DIFFRENT, JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU LIKE OR WHAT U CAN FIND, I LIKE THEM ALL
> *


you get a few little amenities with the fleet; power mirrors, pop trunk, plusher seats


----------



## 187PURE

NOT TO MENTION, THE FLEET HAS MORE CHROME, BUT YOU WOULD WANT TO 90 IT OUT ANYWAY.. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IN LOOKS AFTER THEY'RE BOTH COMPLETE IS THE HALF OF TOP ON THE FLEETWOOD MODEL


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 27 2010, 07:31 AM~18920764
> *you get a few little amenities with the fleet; power mirrors, pop trunk, plusher seats
> *


YEAH BUT SOME PEOPLE LIKE THE D ELEGANCE MODELS BETTER, THAN COUPE OR FLEETWOOD AND YOU AN PRETTY MUCH ADD ANYTHING YOU LIKE


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 26 2010, 03:37 PM~18913583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST TO COMPARE WITH THIS CLEAN COUPE, I HAVE CHROME ON MY HOOD AND GOING AT THE TOP OF THE DOORS JUST TO MIMIC A FLEETWOOD.. THEN I WILL TAKE OUT THOSE BACK WINDOWS AND REPLACE THEM WITH THE SMALL CURVED ONES. AFTER THAT, THE HALF OF TOP WILL GO PASS THE BACK WINDOWS. AND THE CHROME FROM THE BACK WILL MEET THE CHROME AT THE TOP OF THE DOORS. I HAD TO GET A GANG OF SELF TAPPING SCREWS IN ORDER TO PUT THE CLIPS ON TO HOLD THE EXTRA CHROME, WHICH THE COUPE MODEL DID'NT COME WITH THOSE FEATURES. IT WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT I'M GETTIN THERE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 27 2010, 09:39 AM~18920809
> *YEAH BUT SOME PEOPLE LIKE THE D ELEGANCE MODELS BETTER, THAN COUPE OR FLEETWOOD AND YOU AN PRETTY MUCH ADD ANYTHING YOU LIKE
> *


IT'S HARD TO FIND A 2 DOOR D ELEGANCE.. YOU HAVE TO MAKE ONE.. I AINT GOING THAT FAR WITH THE D ELEGANCE PILLOW SEATS EITHER.. I'LL PUT REGULAR FLEETWOOD PILLOW SEATS (LESS BUTTONS) IN THE COUPE. THE CHROME AND HALF OF TOP IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## plague

HERE IS SOME OF MINE, JUST PICTURE THE FLEETWOOD WINDOWS THERE, HOPE THIS HELPS :cheesy:
ONE OF MY OLD COUPES,I HAVE HAD COUPES AND FLEETS, JUST DEPENDS YOURS WILL COME OUT NICE IM SURE WHATEVER U DO


----------



## 187PURE

SEE WHAT I'M SAYING?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 27 2010, 07:52 AM~18920901
> *SEE WHAT I'M SAYING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS JUST ONE OF THE BADDEST CADDYS TO COME OUT IN A MINUTE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 27 2010, 09:52 AM~18920897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS SOME OF MINE, JUST PICTURE THE FLEETWOOD WINDOWS THERE, HOPE THIS HELPS :cheesy:
> ONE OF MY OLD COUPES,I HAVE HAD COUPES AND FLEETS, JUST DEPENDS YOURS WILL COME OUT NICE IM SURE WHATEVER U DO
> *


SLAMMIN :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 27 2010, 10:53 AM~18921291
> *:0
> *


wheres yo motorcycle at fatty? :cheesy:


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 26 2010, 05:41 AM~18910446
> *WELL THERE IT IS.. A WORK IN PROGRESS :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey 187 You gonna put 520's on the coupe?


----------



## cripn8ez

NICE CADIES BROZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 27 2010, 04:05 PM~18924440
> *NICE CADIES BROZ
> *


lets get a ride on this spring fool! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 27 2010, 08:27 PM~18925020
> *lets get a ride on this spring fool! :biggrin:
> *



WE WILL FOOLIE-O DONT WORRIE I JUST HAVE TO CLEAR SUM THINGS UP NOW SO I WONT HAVE ANY ISSUES COME NEW LOWLOW SEASON


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 27 2010, 05:57 PM~18925237
> *WE WILL FOOLIE-O DONT WORRIE I JUST HAVE TO CLEAR SUM THINGS UP NOW SO I WONT HAVE ANY ISSUES COME NEW LOWLOW SEASON
> *


Same here! And we doing parks and lakes this year! straight Cali style!!


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 27 2010, 07:46 AM~18920862
> *IT'S HARD TO FIND A 2 DOOR D ELEGANCE.. YOU HAVE TO MAKE ONE.. I AINT GOING THAT FAR WITH THE D ELEGANCE PILLOW SEATS EITHER.. I'LL PUT REGULAR FLEETWOOD PILLOW SEATS (LESS BUTTONS) IN THE COUPE.  THE CHROME AND HALF OF TOP IS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME
> *



I have a coupe deville d ellagance. seen a few of em


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. More rain. :uh:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber+Oct 27 2010, 01:45 PM~18922533-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres yo motorcycle at fatty? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 07:09 AM~18929199
> *Ive never owned a motorcycle in my life, I lied to everyone and I am sorry.
> *


its about time ya tell tha truth.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Oct 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18923971
> *Hey 187 You gonna put 520's on the coupe?
> *


YOU CAN'T RIDE ON DUBBS IN PHILADELPHIA. THE STREETS ARE TOO MESSED UP


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 28 2010, 07:58 AM~18929312
> *YOU CAN'T RIDE ON DUBBS IN PHILADELPHIA. THE STREETS ARE TOO MESSED UP
> *


lol shoot thats any streets pass the dixie line. any place wheres theres snow fall durning the year, roads/street gonna be messed up..! Just dip a little slower. :biggrin: 

Hope everything is good your way hommie. hows da lac comin.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18903948
> *This is where theirs a problem becuz it's considered ok for a person to go buy a CAR THAT IS ONLY MADE WITH FOUR DOORS(caddy, town car) and well that's ok because basically theirs no other option, when that person could have clearly went and bought a 2 door chevy or buick. It clearly isn't a logical explanation for the whole four door 2 door drama . I understand some don't think they are attractive that's reasonable because i see cars all the time that aren't attractive, but for the majority I think they just don't wanna be looked down upon in the lowriding community so they go and buy what they think every one else would like. It sucks u can't be yourself anymore and let yur creativity be expressed freely do to the fact of what another person has deemed to be acceptable or unacceptable.
> *


im not saying anything bad about the 4 doors i was just explaining peoples reason behind the whole 2 and 4 door argument


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2010, 03:42 PM~18904234
> *Post your car up so we can see it.
> 
> It's a moderator that changed your signature. I dont know which one or why.
> *


and thats straight up bullshit! I didnt know mods could actually get in your account to do that. I wonder if they read your PM's too


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Oct 25 2010, 04:23 PM~18904631
> *There are more than several answers as to why someone builds a two-door versus a four door and why four doors are frowned upon.
> 
> I don't believe there was ever a set rule in lowriding when it came to a two-door versus a four door. A two-door has always been considered a more personal vehicle versus a four-door which has always been viewed as a family vehicle.
> 
> The issue of a two-door versus a four-door in lowriding goes back to the late '60's and early '70's when lowrider clubs such as Imperials, New Life (Lifestyle), and Klique began to form and it was a club rule that only two-door vehicles were allowed. As time went on and other lowrider clubs formed, they adopted these same rules. This is just one of many reasons why four-doors are not desirable in lowriding.
> 
> In the '90's, four-doors (some) became accepted. The '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and the '90-'96 Lincoln Town Car (just to name a couple). I believe the Black lowrider car clubs (Individuals, Mafia IV Life, and Majestics) first embraced these vehicles and made them popular. They were practically new cars that still had the make-up (full frame, rear wheel drive) of traditional lowriders. Difference was just two extra doors.
> 
> To me, it's personal preference when it comes to the two-door versus four-door debate. If you're looking to join a club such as Imperials or Lifestyle and you own a four-door, you can forget it. It will not be accepted. If you're looking to join a club such as Individuals or Majestics, you'll be fine (depending on the four-door vehicle). If you're doing your own thing, then all I posted doesn't really matter. Get your ride on!
> *


true, with us, a 90-92 4 door lac is accepted because it came from the factory with the euro clip and side mouldings, any big body lac or 90's lincoln towncar 4 door will pass because they only came in 4 doors. A few years back they tried to vote out the Roadmaster and because 3 of the chapters (large chapters) had roadmasters, it swayed the vote to allow them to stay. I belong to a mandatory chrome undercarriage chapter, not all Majestics chapters are that way, I guess what Im saying is everybody is different, everybody has their rules, their preference. 
My boy J has a roadmaster, we also have a towncar but these are 2 guys that one day want to build 2 door Impalas but they learned the ropes on the cars they have now.


----------



## Skim

This was another Majestics roadmaster


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> lol shoot thats any streets pass the dixie line. any place wheres theres snow fall durning the year, roads/street gonna be messed up..! Just dip a little slower.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope everything is good your way hommie. hows da lac comin.
> [/b]


Hell did think "You'll" know about the mason dixie line! But our road and hwy are pretty bad too. when we get snow .( like 2 inches ) they send all you guys down here on big ass trucks and shit. its only a inch or two. But they scrape roads like we got drifts and shit. then pot hole crews come around spring. Tar and rock.. like that works. leaving tar on your ride , brocken windshieds , and a even bigger hole a week later.. Plus we have red clay mud! But we do have flat HWY. so you can roll laid out on a nice drive.. :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 07:10 AM~18929602
> *and thats straight  up bullshit! I didnt know mods could actually get in your account to do that. I wonder if they read your PM's too
> *


Had problems a couple years back like that. And ya his sig was really fucked up! The same mod has fake accounts fucking up threads too.Gary must be on vacation or just tired of the bullshit.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 10:55 AM~18929888
> *
> Had problems a couple years back like that. And ya his sig was really fucked up! The same mod has fake accounts fucking up threads too.Gary must be on vacation or just tired of the bullshit.
> *


more lies as usual. how many lies do you tell everyday fatboy?


----------



## cripn8ez

west west bruthaz.............


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

I'm feeling this subject keep it cracc'n


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 28 2010, 09:03 AM~18929925
> *west west bruthaz.............
> *


WHAT UP OG


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 11:16 AM~18930020
> *WHAT UP OG
> *



MAN TRYIN TO MAKE IT KINDA GOT INTO A WHOLE NEED TO GET OUT BUT IM GOOD HOMIE LOC. HOW U DOING U GUYS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18930296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 07:33 AM~18929724
> *true, with us, a 90-92 4 door lac is accepted because it came from the factory with the euro clip and side mouldings, any big body lac or 90's lincoln towncar 4 door will pass because they only came in 4 doors.  A few years back they tried to vote out the Roadmaster and because 3 of the chapters (large chapters) had  roadmasters, it swayed the vote to allow them to stay. I belong to a mandatory chrome undercarriage chapter, not all Majestics chapters are that way, I guess what Im saying is everybody is different, everybody has their rules, their preference.
> My boy J has a roadmaster, we also have a towncar but these are 2 guys that one day want to build 2 door Impalas but they learned the ropes on the cars they have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## plague

MEET THIS GUY FROM GOODTIMES, JIMMY JJ WALKER THE OTHER DAY


----------



## cripn8ez

DID U TELL HIM DI NO MIGHT?????????? LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> lol shoot thats any streets pass the dixie line. any place wheres theres snow fall durning the year, roads/street gonna be messed up..! Just dip a little slower.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope everything is good your way hommie. hows da lac comin.
> [/b]


GREAT! IT'S ON IT'S WAY TO THE SHOP NEXT MONTH FOR FRAME REINFORCEMENTS


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 28 2010, 09:55 AM~18930646
> *DID U TELL HIM DI NO MIGHT?????????? LOL
> *


THAT NICCA WOULDN'T SAY IT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 28 2010, 01:18 PM~18930812
> *THAT NICCA WOULDN'T SAY IT
> *



LOL FOR REALZ?  DID HE PAINT U SUM THING LOL? WHERE WAS THELMAS THICC AZZ? LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigtroubles1

West gud my blacc brothas ! Ya boi on some " got a cold type shit" as for my ***** skim Majestics is a well known car club but you know ****** don't like rules, so why even have them n opinion .when we break a rule what happens ? Their are consequences . So why have them!
The white man made rules, so ****** could break them which would cause us to not have the same opportunities as them.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 28 2010, 01:38 PM~18931443
> *West gud my blacc brothas ! Ya boi on some " got a cold type shit" as for my ***** skim Majestics is a well known car club but you know ****** don't like rules, so why even have them n opinion .when we break a rule what happens ? Their are consequences . So why have them!
> The white man made rules, so ****** could break them which would cause us to not have the same opportunities as them.
> *


LOL @ "THE WHITE MAN"


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 28 2010, 11:38 AM~18931443
> *West gud my blacc brothas ! Ya boi on some " got a cold type shit" as for my ***** skim Majestics is a well known car club but you know ****** don't like rules, so why even have them n opinion .when we break a rule what happens ? Their are consequences . So why have them!
> The white man made rules, so ****** could break them which would cause us to not have the same opportunities as them.
> *


 what are you talking about bro?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2010, 02:53 PM~18932589
> *what are you talking about bro?
> *


I see my ***** didn't eat his wheaties this morning !
I'm just replying to skims comment about the rules that majestics has regarding foe doe's


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 28 2010, 11:38 AM~18931443
> *West gud my blacc brothas ! Ya boi on some " got a cold type shit" as for my ***** skim Majestics is a well known car club but you know ****** don't like rules, so why even have them n opinion .when we break a rule what happens ? Their are consequences . So why have them!
> The white man made rules, so ****** could break them which would cause us to not have the same opportunities as them.
> *


Bro are you serious? You sound like a stereotype. This topic is for black lowriders to fellowship and encourage one another. You got it all wrong. Those in higher power, or "the... man" as you put it, after breaking our families up, introduced drugs, weapons, alcohol and other things in our communities in order to kick start a domino effect of disfuctional families, high drop out rates, mental problems and crime in inner cities to keep blacks and other "minorities" in the place that they want to keep them. When those things are introduced to communities, it makes it harder and harder for the people to become productive. Racism is what you make out of it. You can either respond they way you want them to or respond the way you want


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18932703
> *I see my ***** didn't eat his wheaties this morning !
> I'm just replying to skims comment about the rules that majestics has regarding foe doe's
> *


 Yeah well, Majestics quality of cars reflects on their rules they have in place so obviously their doing something right.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 28 2010, 03:16 PM~18932766
> *Bro are you serious? You sound like a stereotype. This topic is for black lowriders to fellowship and encourage one another. You got it all wrong. Those in higher power, or "the... man" as you put it, after breaking our families up, introduced drugs, weapons, alcohol and other things in our communities in order to kick start a domino effect of disfuctional families, high drop out rates, mental problems and crime in inner cities to keep blacks and other "minorities" in the place that they want to keep them. When those things are introduced to communities, it makes it harder and harder for the people to become productive. Racism is what you make out of it. You can either respond they way you want them to or respond the way you want
> *


Oh shit my ***** I was actually just giving skim a hard time , I didn't think ****** would OVER ANALYZE WHAT I SAID. .. I was just bull shittin MY BAD..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2010, 03:17 PM~18932773
> *Yeah well, Majestics quality of cars reflects on their rules they have in place so obviously their doing something right.
> *


4 doe 2 doe can both have quality. I didn't say ANYTHING about quality. I SIMPLY REPLIED TO THE RULES. to be specific , I WAS REFERING TO THE FOUR DOOR RULES. if u go bk and read what he wrote HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE FOUR DOOR RULE, NOTHING ABOUT QUALITY. but I was just giving skim a hard time( no ****) not to cause any rift raft n the topic YA DIG


----------



## cripn8ez

WESTSIDE C.C CHARLOTTE FROM THE SILCILAN THUGSTA THAT RUNS WITH THE BRUTHAZ FROM THE STREETS TO THE CELLS AND NOW IS UNIVERSAL!!!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 28 2010, 05:05 PM~18933530
> *4 doe 2 doe can both have quality. I didn't say ANYTHING about quality. I SIMPLY REPLIED TO THE RULES. to be specific , I WAS REFERING TO THE FOUR DOOR RULES. if u go bk and read what he wrote HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE FOUR DOOR RULE, NOTHING ABOUT QUALITY. but I was just giving skim a hard time( no ****) not to cause any rift raft n the topic YA DIG
> *


Ya know, there was a time long ago when Majestics had mini trucks in the club. Look in old Lowrider mags from 87-92 you will see them. There were 4 door cars at one time that were not accepted today shit like grand marquis etc. There were even some front wheel drive baby lacs in the club but as time went all the members voted those types of cars out to refine the club and concentrate on the more traditional form of lowriding. Focusing on the streets more importantly than car shows. This mentality bettered our club as a whole. 
If there ever was a majority vote to do away with ALL 4 doors someday, then there will be no more of those either. I dont ever see it happening because not everybody wants an Impala.
There is a club for everybody, you just gotta stay in your lane and get in where you fit in. I know people who sold off their cars and bought something that fit the bill to get in. Thats because thats the way it is with us.


----------



## cripn8ez

I DONT SEE A PROBLEM WIT CERTIN 4 DOORS BUT NOT ALL LIKE CUTLASS REGALS CADIS CAPRICES CARS LIKE THAT I SAY R OK BUT SUM R NOT AND AS LONG AS ITS LOWRIDER TRIDITIONAL ITS OK BUT I DO NOT THINK TRKS ARE LOWRIDER CARS UNLESS U JUST HOPPN THE SHIT OUT OF IT AND I DO NOT THINK U SHOULD HAVE BIG WHEELS ON CARS CUZZ THAT IS NOT A LOWRIDER THATS A DONK HAHA DONKS R A JOKE.. DIFFERENT CLUBS HAVE DIF RULES THO AND AS LONG AS UR HAPPY WIT THE CLUB U CHOSE AND IT AINT NO CONFUSION ITS ALL GRAVEY KEEP RIDING!!!!!

JUST A SNOW THOUGHT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Less preaching and post pictures you booty scratchers and *******!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 06:18 PM~18934155
> *Less preaching and post pictures you booty scratchers and *******!
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 08:18 PM~18934155
> *Less preaching and post pictures you booty scratchers and *******!
> *



BIG TITTIE HAVE FOOL PUT A BRA ON THEM THANGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 28 2010, 05:20 PM~18934172
> *BIG TITTIE HAVE FOOL PUT A BRA ON THEM THANGS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 
Mini trucks are lows! As long they in that style. Wires and tuck interior. Its coming back! Lowrider miniz!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 06:25 PM~18934221
> *:0
> Mini trucks are lows! As long they in that style. Wires and tuck interior. Its coming back! Lowrider miniz!
> *


 :thumbsdown: 









:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 05:26 PM~18934233
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Day 3 of rain here! But next weekend top coming of club truck! My curls be flowing in the wind pimping a mini lowrider!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18934221
> *:0
> Mini trucks are lows! As long they in that style. Wires and tuck interior. Its coming back! Lowrider miniz!
> *



I DONT THINK MINI TRK ARE LOWRIDERS JUST CUZ THEY HAVE 13S OR 14S THEY R TRKS WE HAD THEM BACC N DAYS WIT THE BED HAD LIFTS ON IT BUT NEVER JOINED A LOLO CLUB? THEY R A DIF CLASS OF CAR THATS MY THOUGHT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18934277
> *I DONT THINK MINI TRK ARE LOWRIDERS JUST CUZ THEY HAVE 13S OR 14S THEY R TRKS WE HAD THEM BACC N DAYS WIT THE BED HAD LIFTS ON IT BUT NEVER JOINED A LOLO CLUB? THEY R A DIF CLASS OF CAR THATS MY THOUGHT
> *


yes they are a differnent class but they are a dying breed like the euros that used to be hot back in the day, them sentras and maximas on daytons and the full radical transformer cars but Im sick of them ugly ass cars they need to be done away with. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 08:35 PM~18934317
> *yes they are a differnent class but they are a dying breed like the euros that used to be hot back in the day, them sentras and maximas on daytons and the full radical transformer cars but Im sick of them ugly ass cars they need to be done away with. :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE BRO IVE NEVER REALY LIKE THEM CARS JUST LOWRIDERS AND MY DAILYS LOL MY 1ST LOWRIDER WAS A 66 CAPRICE BROWN CLEAN GOT IT FROM SPICY MIKE FROM WATTS LOL THEN THEM DAM DOG PATCH FUCCERS STOLL IT FOM MY MOMS HOUSE N BELLFLOWER FUCC HAHA BUT STILL LOVED LOLOS :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Oct 28 2010, 05:30 PM~18934277-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT THINK MINI TRK ARE LOWRIDERS JUST CUZ THEY HAVE 13S OR 14S THEY R TRKS WE HAD THEM BACC N DAYS WIT THE BED HAD LIFTS ON IT BUT NEVER JOINED A LOLO CLUB? THEY R A DIF CLASS OF CAR THATS MY THOUGHT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 05:35 PM~18934317
> *yes they are a differnent class but they are a dying breed like the euros that used to be hot back in the day, them sentras and maximas on daytons and the full radical transformer cars but Im sick of them ugly ass cars they need to be done away with. :biggrin:
> *


Trucks coming back! Tranformers have always sucked! Euro or messed up classics. Shits super gay!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

O my damn! :0 










[i


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 05:54 PM~18934460
> *O my damn!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 28 2010, 04:05 PM~18933530
> *4 doe 2 doe can both have quality. I didn't say ANYTHING about quality. I SIMPLY REPLIED TO THE RULES. to be specific , I WAS REFERING TO THE FOUR DOOR RULES. if u go bk and read what he wrote HE WAS TALKING ABOUT THE FOUR DOOR RULE, NOTHING ABOUT QUALITY. but I was just giving skim a hard time( no ****) not to cause any rift raft n the topic YA DIG
> *



whether or not the majority of people in lowriding accept 4 doors in the future, as long as _you_ love your car it's all good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Oct 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18934746-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Oct 28 2010, 06:34 PM~18934782
> *whether or not the majority of people in lowriding accept 4 doors in the future, as long as you love your car it's all good.
> *


Word! I don't get all the bullshit! Your money ! Your car ! Just enjoy. Your selF! To many bs rules in the game! Until someone puts money in my hand. Ima ride what I got. When I can!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

im live from the philippines fools :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 05:54 PM~18934460
> *O my damn!  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i
> *


 :wow: ........ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: <me and all the homies :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Oct 29 2010, 12:40 AM~18937953-->
> 
> 
> 
> im live from the philippines fools :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turn your phone back on!! hahaha glad your safe.. Now post pics of Girls with that dark skin and straight hair fool!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 29 2010, 04:56 AM~18938497
> *:wow: ........ :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  <me and all the homies :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Bear y MC

Dis thread jus 4 da fellas ... or las Hynas can jump n 2 ... Lowrider Style CC new chapter n da 405. Wit a female Prez. Pocos pero locos homies[/B]


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 29 2010, 03:40 AM~18937953
> *im live from the philippines fools :biggrin:
> *


LOL HAVE A GOOD TIME LOCO. SHIT THEY GOT INTERNET OUT THERE LOL JK  POST FEW PIX


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Firme Chola_@Oct 29 2010, 09:48 AM~18938816
> *Dis thread jus 4 da fellas ... or las Hynas can jump n 2 ... Lowrider Style CC new chapter n da 405. Wit a female Prez. Pocos pero locos homies*
> [/b]



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Firme Chola_@Oct 29 2010, 06:48 AM~18938816
> *Dis thread jus 4 da fellas ... or las Hynas can jump n 2 ... Lowrider Style CC new chapter n da 405. Wit a female Prez. Pocos pero locos homies*
> [/b]


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F 

:420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 28 2010, 11:40 PM~18937953
> *im live from the philippines fools :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## plague

HERE YOU GO 187 MOLDED AND READY FOR YOUR RIDE


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

50 shipped fleetwood armrest door trim


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> T.G.I.F
> 
> :420:
> [/b]


I second that! Im about to go tipo my rider .,......STRICTLY OR NUTTIN! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2010, 11:32 AM~18939790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO 187 MOLDED AND READY FOR YOUR RIDE
> *


HOW MUCH HOMIE? :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2010, 11:31 AM~18940592
> *HOW MUCH HOMIE? :cheesy:
> *


375 shipped


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2010, 01:49 PM~18940679
> *375 shipped
> *


NEXT CHECK :0 REAL TALK!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 28 2010, 06:33 AM~18929724
> * I belong to a mandatory chrome undercarriage chapter
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2010, 01:07 PM~18941170
> *NEXT CHECK  :0 REAL TALK!
> *


Are you going to put patterns, candy, flake or pearls on your caddy? Anything custom?


----------



## cripn8ez

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, 1bad-azz cadi

WEST GOOD FOO?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 29 2010, 01:29 PM~18941312
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cripn8ez, 1bad-azz cadi
> 
> WEST GOOD FOO?
> *


what up snow!!!! what you up to homie! I'm about to ride over to tonys house later


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 29 2010, 04:31 PM~18941322
> *what up snow!!!! what you up to homie! I'm about to ride over to tonys house later
> *



SHIT CHILLIN BOUT TO TAKE WIFIE OUT TO EAT AND CHILL U KNOW QT LOL  WHAT U AND THE HOMIE GOT GOING TONITE?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 29 2010, 01:35 PM~18941344
> *SHIT CHILLIN BOUT TO TAKE WIFIE OUT TO EAT AND CHILL U KNOW QT LOL  WHAT U AND THE HOMIE GOT GOING TONITE?
> *


yea QT is good! :biggrin: BIG FISH vol 51 @ tonys :cheesy: THE RIDERS WORLD SERIES


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 29 2010, 04:39 PM~18941371
> *yea QT is good! :biggrin:  BIG FISH vol 51 @ tonys :cheesy: THE RIDERS WORLD SERIES
> *



OH OK SHIT LOOK AT 29,34,37,44,46,47 IM ON THEM ONES I THINK I MIGHT HAVE VOLS WRONG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2010, 03:18 PM~18941243
> *Are you going to put patterns, candy, flake or pearls on your caddy? Anything custom?
> *


NONE OF THE ABOVE HOMIE.. JUST A SIMPLE BASE COAT CLEAR COAT. I MIGHT CONSIDER SILVER LEAFING


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2010, 05:21 PM~18942886
> *NONE OF THE ABOVE HOMIE.. JUST A SIMPLE BASE COAT CLEAR COAT.  I MIGHT CONSIDER SILVER LEAFING
> *


full chrome undies? .... and ride that hoe on the streets too! :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

SO I TOOK THE BLUE PAINT OFF THE LIP OF MY RIMS, I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER NOW ..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 29 2010, 05:21 PM~18942886
> *NONE OF THE ABOVE HOMIE.. JUST A SIMPLE BASE COAT CLEAR COAT.  I MIGHT CONSIDER SILVER LEAFING
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 07:20 PM~18943224
> *SO I TOOK THE BLUE PAINT OFF THE LIP OF MY RIMS, I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER NOW ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 06:20 PM~18943224
> *SO I TOOK THE BLUE PAINT OFF THE LIP OF MY RIMS, I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER NOW ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BOTH WAYS, I LIKED THE BLUE LIP


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 29 2010, 08:11 PM~18943558
> *LOOKS GOOD BOTH WAYS, I LIKED THE BLUE LIP
> *


Thanks , the paint kept chipping . And the fuccers who put my tires on missed the knock off and hit the rim and fucced up the paint ..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 09:23 PM~18944071
> *Thanks , the paint kept chipping . And the fuccers who put my tires on missed the knock off and hit the rim and fucced up the paint ..
> *


 :0 

THATS WHY NO ONE TOUCHES MY HAMMER AND KNOCKOFFS BUT ME! :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 29 2010, 09:25 PM~18944088
> *:0
> 
> THATS WHY NO ONE TOUCHES MY HAMMER AND KNOCKOFFS BUT ME! :biggrin:
> *


Lesson learned


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 09:20 PM~18943224
> *SO I TOOK THE BLUE PAINT OFF THE LIP OF MY RIMS, I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER NOW ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo nice ride homie i like it


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

WHAT UP FUNDI, SNOW , 187, CF?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 12:04 PM~18946665
> *WHAT UP FUNDI, SNOW , 187, CF?
> *



SAME OLE SAME


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 30 2010, 09:33 AM~18946499
> *yo nice ride homie i like it
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 09:04 AM~18946665
> *WHAT UP FUNDI, SNOW , 187, CF?
> *


trying to enjoy this sun light cool temps . Plus its my 10yr anv. Bought her dinner , roses , and a mop and bucket! Also her birthday . so i went and got me some car parts.. :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 30 2010, 02:15 PM~18948064
> *trying to enjoy this sun light cool temps . Plus its my 10yr anv.  Bought her dinner , roses , and a mop and bucket!  Also her birthday . so i went and got me some car parts.. :cheesy:
> *


coo! homie and I wont bother asking what the mop bucket is for :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 02:17 PM~18948075
> *coo! homie and I wont bother asking what the mop bucket is for :uh:
> *


To clean my garage floorz. Hahahaha


----------



## bigtroubles1

this was before pic, so as u can see it has been cleaned up a lot ...








It's coming along , just gotta get the speakers boxed and the material , but here's the progress. Should be complete next weekend HOPEFULLY


----------



## ROBLEDO

Happy Holloween bitches!


----------



## cripn8ez

CLEANED UP REAL NICE BRO I LIKE THE 4DOOR


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 31 2010, 12:01 PM~18952473
> *CLEANED UP REAL NICE BRO I LIKE THE 4DOOR
> *


Thanks player.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn I love trick or treat! took the kids out and enjoyed all the nice older sisters and baby moma booties in slutty costumes out!!! :cheesy: Also going to emply the daddy candy tax!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

this thread is slowly r.i.p.


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 31 2010, 09:04 PM~18955896
> *this thread is slowly r.i.p.
> *


BROTHA'S IS ON BREAK TAKIN THERE KIDS TRICK OR TREATIN :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 31 2010, 08:35 PM~18955366
> *Damn I love trick or treat! took the kids out and enjoyed all the nice older sisters and baby moma booties in slutty costumes out!!! :cheesy:  Also going to emply the daddy candy tax!!
> *


this fool comes up with the most random shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2010, 10:04 PM~18956333
> *this fool comes up with the most random shit
> *


 :cheesy: 

Get some kids and you'll understand!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 31 2010, 09:32 PM~18956105
> *BROTHA'S IS ON BREAK TAKIN THERE KIDS TRICK OR TREATIN :cheesy:
> *


And enjoying the young mom and college chicken head views too! 
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 31 2010, 11:04 PM~18955896
> *this thread is slowly r.i.p.
> *


resurect it then :cheesy:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2010, 10:04 PM~18956333
> *this fool comes up with the most random shit
> *


thats because fundis smokes the :0 ..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Who rolls in their lowlow with a wig splitter ?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 02:23 PM~18959284
> *Who rolls in their lowlow with a wig splitter ?
> *


I'M A PEACEFUL MAN WITH NO ENEMIES


----------



## plague

LuxuriouS Fam once again would like to thank those who brought their families out to Jamestown Mall for trick or treating.



































[/quote]
SEEN THIS IN ANOTHER TOPIC,


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 12:23 PM~18959284
> *Who rolls in their lowlow with a wig splitter ?
> *


i roll with two wig splitters.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 12:23 PM~18959284
> *Who rolls in their lowlow with a wig splitter ?
> *


SHIT I live in NC! every ride has something , something ..


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 12:23 PM~18959284
> *Who rolls in their lowlow with a wig splitter ?
> *


NO NEED TO CARRY A GUN BRO,


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 1 2010, 04:29 PM~18959612
> *i roll with two wig splitters.
> *



I STILL HAVE MY OLD K-CUTTER IF U NEED TO PART A WIG? :uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Ok well lowlows are" considered gangster rides" and well where I come from ****** will try to take yo shit. Or 187 u if your car is the wrong color ( blue/red) so you WOULD JUST HAND OVER YOUR KEYS) if some 1 told you GET OUT


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 1 2010, 02:29 PM~18959612
> *i roll with two wig splitters.
> *


***** you are dangerous , mods please ARREST HIM . lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

Who's going to street low show on the 21st


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 05:06 PM~18959809
> *Ok well lowlows are" considered gangster rides" and well where I come from ****** will try to take yo shit. Or 187 u if your car is the wrong color ( blue/red) so you WOULD JUST HAND OVER YOUR KEYS) if some 1 told you GET OUT
> *



HOMIE LOC IM FOM LA THE WESTSIDE AND IVE NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM AND ALL MY CARS HAVEW BEEN BLUE AND I WAS ALL OVA FROM LA TO MO VALL. U JUST HAVE TO KNOW UR BOUNDRIES U KNOW  ITS NOT ABOUT THE RAW RAW SHIT ITS ABOU THE UNITY :biggrin: AND LOVE FOR LOWRIDING ITS THAT RAW RAW SHIT THAT GIVES US AS LOWRIDER A BAD NAME AND SUM PEEPS FROWN ON LOWLOWS :angry:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:10 PM~18959839
> *HOMIE LOC IM FOM LA THE WESTSIDE AND IVE NEVER HAD THAT PROBLEM AND ALL MY CARS HAVEW BEEN BLUE AND I WAS ALL OVA FROM LA TO MO VALL. U JUST HAVE TO KNOW UR BOUNDRIES U  KNOW  ITS NOT ABOUT THE RAW RAW SHIT ITS ABOU THE UNITY  :biggrin: AND LOVE FOR LOWRIDING ITS THAT RAW RAW SHIT THAT GIVES US AS LOWRIDER A BAD NAME AND SUM PEEPS FROWN ON LOWLOWS :angry:
> *


But some people don't know their boundaries, I use to up and dwn Crenshaw blvd back n the day and u CANNOT SAT, that ****** stayed getting robbed, and shot at on Crenshaw Sundays . Or try to roll thru cmg in a blue car or thru nhc in a red lowlow , IT'S A WRAP !!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 05:19 PM~18959907
> *But some people don't know their boundaries, I use to up and dwn Crenshaw blvd back n the day and u CANNOT SAT, that ****** stayed getting robbed, and shot at on Crenshaw Sundays . Or try to roll thru cmg in a blue car or thru nhc in a red lowlow , IT'S A WRAP !!
> *



I USE TO HAVE A BITCH N THE JUNGLES AND I NEVER GOT TRIPED ON AND A FEW OTHER PLACES I SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN  BUT U KNOW IT IS WHT IT IS


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:27 PM~18959967
> *I USE TO HAVE A BITCH N THE JUNGLES AND I NEVER GOT TRIPED ON AND A FEW OTHER PLACES I SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN  BUT U KNOW IT IS WHT IT IS
> *


You use to roll n your low low thru the bps's


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 05:29 PM~18959989
> *You use to roll n your low low thru the bps's
> *



YES AND I HAD A BITCH ON 52ND AND HOPPER I USE TO STAY THE NIGHT THERE THEM ****** DIDNT LIKE ME BUT THEY DIDNT TRIP  ONE OF THEY HOOD HOES HAD MY NAME ON HER 9 TIMES AND HAD 99% SNOW THAT WAS FOR MY HOOD THEY HATED THAT TAT2 HAHA I LUVED IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:33 PM~18960011
> *YES AND I HAD A BITCH ON 52ND AND HOPPER I USE TO STAY THE NIGHT THERE THEM ****** DIDNT LIKE ME BUT THEY DIDNT TRIP  ONE OF THEY HOOD HOES HAD MY NAME ON HER 9 TIMES AND HAD 99% SNOW THAT WAS FOR MY HOOD THEY HATED THAT TAT2 HAHA I LUVED IT :biggrin:
> *


And u never carried heat ? Hard to believe


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 02:06 PM~18959809
> *Ok well lowlows are" considered gangster rides" and well where I come from ****** will try to take yo shit. Or 187 u if your car is the wrong color ( blue/red) so you WOULD JUST HAND OVER YOUR KEYS) if some 1 told you GET OUT
> *





> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 02:19 PM~18959907
> *But some people don't know their boundaries, I use to up and dwn Crenshaw blvd back n the day and u CANNOT SAT, that ****** stayed getting robbed, and shot at on Crenshaw Sundays . Or try to roll thru cmg in a blue car or thru nhc in a red lowlow , IT'S A WRAP !!
> *


If I rolled heated nobody would know it. Especially nobody on here. 

You just have to be carefull, know where to roll and do the best you can to not get careless. For the most part, lowriding in the hood is mostly safe. If you stay with the lowriders and AWAY from young gangbangers you'll be okay,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 02:33 PM~18960011
> *YES AND I HAD A BITCH ON 52ND AND HOPPER I USE TO STAY THE NIGHT THERE THEM ****** DIDNT LIKE ME BUT THEY DIDNT TRIP  ONE OF THEY HOOD HOES HAD MY NAME ON HER 9 TIMES AND HAD 99% SNOW THAT WAS FOR MY HOOD THEY HATED THAT TAT2 HAHA I LUVED IT :biggrin:
> *


Mr. Burns portrait tatted on her too?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 02:33 PM~18960011
> *YES AND I HAD A BITCH ON 52ND AND HOPPER I USE TO STAY THE NIGHT THERE THEM ****** DIDNT LIKE ME BUT THEY DIDNT TRIP  ONE OF THEY HOOD HOES HAD MY NAME ON HER 9 TIMES AND HAD 99% SNOW THAT WAS FOR MY HOOD THEY HATED THAT TAT2 HAHA I LUVED IT :biggrin:
> *


Theer ain't no "hopper" in the hood...you mean hoover or hooper? dumb crakr


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18961001
> *Theer ain't no "hopper" in the hood...you mean hoover or hooper? dumb crakr
> *



fuccer hooper lol u know where im talkin im gonna take u with me next time i come home lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 05:00 PM~18961042
> *fuccer hooper lol u know where im talkin im gonna take u with me next time i come home lol
> *


 lol yeah right no way in hell would i go over there.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2010, 08:02 PM~18961047
> *lol yeah right no way in hell would i go over there.
> *



buster lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 31 2010, 10:04 PM~18956333
> *this fool comes up with the most random shit
> *


So like. Dog just farted! And its cold outside so no relief for the family! What the hell did my kids feed this sob!


----------



## ROBLEDO

real g's dont talk about it............they be about it. :nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:14 PM~18961554
> *real g's dont talk about it............they be about it. :nicoderm:
> *



haha u can ride next time to then


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 05:15 PM~18961565
> *haha u can ride next time to then
> *


i ride anyway playah!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:19 PM~18961594
> *i ride anyway playah!
> *




 we will drive ur car lol we will fit n better lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 05:20 PM~18961606
> * we will drive ur car lol we will fit n better lol
> *


you could sit in the middle like all white boys. :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:23 PM~18961630
> *you could sit in the middle like all white boys.  :rofl:
> *



ha ha now u ride n the trunk like well u know  :machinegun: get it rt im siccilian


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ol' spaghetti and meatballs ass *****!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 1 2010, 09:26 PM~18961666
> *ol' spaghetti and meatballs ass *****!!!!
> *



ol' bean and tortilla azz fuccer  u still wear ur hair like pat riley fuccer lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 05:25 PM~18961649
> *ha ha now u ride n the trunk like well u know   :machinegun: get it rt im siccilian
> *


oh so your a european cracker. its all good homie i'll take good care of you.  nobody will hurt you. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:30 PM~18961713
> *oh so your a european cracker. its all good homie i'll take good care of you.  nobody will hurt you. :biggrin:
> *



haha if uwanna stay tht half bread and just keep holdin on to my belt holes and nobody well try to take u ok and ill let u wear my name plate chain so they no ur minez :biggrin: :boink: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 05:34 PM~18961741
> *haha if uwanna stay tht half bread and just keep holdin on to my belt holes and nobody well try to take u ok and ill let u wear my name plate chain so they no ur minez :biggrin:  :boink:  :rimshot:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:37 PM~18961767
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 07:19 PM~18961594
> *i ride anyway playah!
> *


robledo u dont be n the hood my ***** . u a altadena rider.. u bust at mountain lions lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 05:51 PM~18961921
> *robledo u dont be n the hood my ***** . u a altadena rider.. u bust at mountain lions lol
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 1 2010, 08:54 PM~18962561
> *:nicoderm:
> *


altadena block crip


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 02:33 PM~18960011
> *YES AND I HAD A BITCH ON 52ND AND HOPPER I USE TO STAY THE NIGHT THERE THEM ****** DIDNT LIKE ME BUT THEY DIDNT TRIP  ONE OF THEY HOOD HOES HAD MY NAME ON HER 9 TIMES AND HAD 99% SNOW THAT WAS FOR MY HOOD THEY HATED THAT TAT2 HAHA I LUVED IT :biggrin:
> *


***** stop lying you know THEM JUNGLE STONES woulda toe that ass up! :0 :0 My RELI BILL BILL A OG FROM OUT THE BPS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 03:04 PM~18960287
> *And u never carried heat ? Hard to believe
> *


5x'z nooga!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 1 2010, 03:00 PM~18959773
> *I STILL HAVE MY OLD K-CUTTER IF U NEED TO PART A WIG? :uh:
> *


is that a all steel k-kutter or plastic
did ya file the tips and duck tape the handle


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Nov 1 2010, 10:12 PM~18964058
> *is that a all steel k-kutter or plastic
> did ya file the tips and duck tape the handle
> *


 :uh: somebodies been on LEVEL 4 :wow:


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by Firme Chola_@Oct 29 2010, 07:48 AM~18938816
> *Dis thread jus 4 da fellas ... or las Hynas can jump n 2 ... Lowrider Style CC new chapter n da 405. Wit a female Prez. Pocos pero locos homies*
> [/b]




revy rev from the 918 up the turnpike ftom ya holla


----------



## mostlyimpalas

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 1 2010, 11:14 PM~18964077
> *:uh:  somebodies been on LEVEL 4 :wow:
> *


dont know nuttn bout level 4
just born and raised in the cpt in the 70's willowbrook jr and centennial sr 
k cutters and fros LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 07:31 PM~18962956
> *altadena block crip
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Nov 1 2010, 09:24 PM~18964157
> *dont know nuttn bout level 4
> just born and raised in the cpt in the 70's willowbrook jr and centennial sr
> k cutters and fros....pimpin hoe's otta back doe's. LOL
> *


fixed. Lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 1 2010, 10:59 PM~18963953
> *5x'z nooga!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I never knew u was a b dog


----------



## Skim

its funny how many of us bounced from california now live in other states.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2010, 11:16 PM~18964524
> *I never knew u was a b dog
> *


Im not..... a long time ago ... BUT I GREW OUTTA THAT SHIT  .......LIFES TOO SHORT FOR A SENSELESS DEATH


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 12:19 AM~18964540
> *Im not..... a long time ago ... BUT I GREW OUTTA THAT SHIT  .......LIFES TOO SHORT FOR  A SENSELESS DEATH
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 12:39 AM~18964643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tha homie. 2 p's


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18964538
> *its funny how many of us bounced from california now live in other states.
> *


Most trying to get their plates clean...... change is good ... you know its funny I look back on things I use to do thinking that shit was cool, I'm glad with the help of my family here in the Lone Star I turned over a new leaf...... No need to glorify bullshit ,Instead I take my wrongs and try to guide young men from making the same mistakes that I have ...All that time and energy wasted .... since then Ive obtained an assoc degree in business management ......and moved up past the jeffersons..... BUT IM NOT ON SKIMS LEVEL YET :biggrin: FUCK PICKING UP A GUN I DARE A ***** TO GO TO SCHOOL AND GET A EDUCATION AND OWN SUMTHIN ...... I DARE YOU..... I DARE YOU ....... :biggrin: FUNNY HOW MOST OF US BROTHERS DONT TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE OPPURTUNITY WE HAVE TODAY ....Skim I commend you on being an educated brother


----------



## bigtroubles1

anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 12:53 AM~18963886
> ****** stop lying you know  THEM JUNGLE STONES woulda toe that ass up! :0  :0 My RELI BILL BILL A OG FROM OUT  THE BPS
> *



FOOL I NEVER LIE TRUST ME


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by mostlyimpalas_@Nov 2 2010, 01:12 AM~18964058
> *is that a all steel k-kutter or plastic
> did ya file the tips and duck tape the handle
> *



ALL STEEL ONE NAW ITS NOT FILED HAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 02:19 AM~18964540
> *Im not..... a long time ago ... BUT I GREW OUTTA THAT SHIT  .......LIFES TOO SHORT FOR  A SENSELESS DEATH
> *



I CAN DIG THAT AND I KNEW HE WAS A DOG LOL


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN, EVERYBODY eBANGED OUT :0 LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 1 2010, 04:06 PM~18959809
> *Ok well lowlows are" considered gangster rides" and well where I come from ****** will try to take yo shit. Or 187 u if your car is the wrong color ( blue/red) so you WOULD JUST HAND OVER YOUR KEYS) if some 1 told you GET OUT
> *


MAN DON'T BE INFLUENCED BY THAT FAKE HOLLYWOOD SHIT.. NORMAL HARD WORKING PEOPLE HAVE LOWS JUST LIKE "BANGERS/GANGSTERS".. JUST LIKE SQUARES ROLL BENZOS JUST LIKE BALLERS.. IT'S THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF HOMEBOY.. THEY DUBBED ME AS AN O/G OUT HERE IN PHILLY BASED ON THE WAY I CARRY MYSELF.. I NEVER WENT AROUND SAYING THAT I WAS.. MATTER FACT, I CONSIDER MYSELF TO BE A LAID BACK CAT.. ALSO, BY THEM SEEING THESE MOVIES AND LISTENING TO THESE FAKE RAPPERS, SOME OF THESE CLOWNS THINK I'M BANGING.. AGAINST WHO (OUT HERE IN PHILADELPHIA)? LOL AND AT MY AGE?? IT'S FUNNY HOW A VIDEO OR A RECORD CAN INFLUENCE PEOPLE.. ONE KNUCKLE HEAD WALKED INTO THE BARBER SHOP WHILE I WAS GETTIN FADED.. HE SAID "CUZ WHEN YOU GET DONE I NEED TO HOLLAR AT YOU BOUT SOMETHING" (REAL SERIOUS).. I CAME OUT SIDE AND HE SAID "HOW CAN I BE DOWN WIT THE C-SIDE?".. I SAID FOOL I DON'T BANG I ROCK THE GOOD RHYMES (IN A PLAYFUL VOICE).. THEN ON A SERIOUS NOTE I TOLD HIM, YOUNG HOMIE GET A TRADE OR A COLLEGE EDUCATION, WHICH MAY LAND YOU A REAL GOOD JOB, THAT'S GANGSTA! MY NICE JOB PAYED FOR THIS RIDER, NOT BANGIN  

SORRY I GOT LONG WINDED YALL, I'M A OLD MAN :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 03:09 AM~18965192
> *FOOL I NEVER LIE TRUST ME
> *


I'm messing with you snow ......we family homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 07:15 AM~18965802
> *MAN DON'T BE INFLUENCED BY THAT FAKE HOLLYWOOD SHIT.. NORMAL HARD WORKING PEOPLE HAVE LOWS JUST LIKE "BANGERS/GANGSTERS".. JUST LIKE SQUARES ROLL BENZOS JUST LIKE BALLERS.. IT'S THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF HOMEBOY.. THEY DUBBED ME AS AN O/G OUT HERE IN PHILLY BASED ON THE WAY I CARRY MYSELF.. I NEVER WENT AROUND SAYING THAT I WAS.. MATTER FACT, I CONSIDER MYSELF TO BE A LAID BACK CAT.. ALSO, BY THEM SEEING THESE MOVIES AND LISTENING TO THESE FAKE RAPPERS, SOME OF THESE CLOWNS THINK I'M BANGING.. AGAINST WHO (OUT HERE IN PHILADELPHIA)? LOL  AND AT MY AGE??  IT'S FUNNY HOW A VIDEO OR A RECORD CAN INFLUENCE PEOPLE.. ONE KNUCKLE HEAD WALKED INTO THE BARBER SHOP WHILE I WAS GETTIN FADED.. HE SAID "CUZ WHEN YOU GET DONE I NEED TO HOLLAR AT YOU BOUT SOMETHING" (REAL SERIOUS).. I CAME OUT SIDE AND HE SAID "HOW CAN I BE DOWN WIT THE C-SIDE?".. I SAID FOOL I DON'T BANG I ROCK THE GOOD RHYMES (IN A PLAYFUL VOICE).. THEN ON A SERIOUS NOTE I TOLD HIM, YOUNG HOMIE GET A TRADE OR A COLLEGE EDUCATION, WHICH MAY LAND YOU A REAL GOOD JOB, THAT'S GANGSTA!  MY NICE JOB PAYED FOR THIS RIDER, NOT BANGIN
> 
> SORRY I GOT LONG WINDED YALL, I'M A OLD MAN :biggrin:
> *


Thats right Derick ......Lead by example homie


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 10:32 AM~18965865
> *I'm messing with you snow ......we family homie
> *



I KNOW BRUTHA  DID THAT NEW TOY END UP N UR DRIVEWAY?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 06:56 AM~18965719
> *DAMN, EVERYBODY eBANGED OUT :0 LOL
> *


NOT ME! :sprint:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 01:02 AM~18965011
> *anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.bulletpolish.com/default.asp :dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 07:37 AM~18965893
> *I KNOW BRUTHA  DID THAT NEW TOY END UP N UR DRIVEWAY?
> *


Not yet, he hasn't got back yet but I'm all over it :cheesyno ****) ........ I just hope I can have it done up before summer


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 09:33 AM~18965871
> *Thats right Derick ......Lead by example homie
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> Not yet he hasn't got back yet but I'm all over it :cheesy: ........ I just hope I can have it done up before summer



COOL DEAL HOPE IT WORKS OUT BRO. DID U HIT TONYS THE OTHER DAY?



FOUND A OLD PIC ON MY OLD TOPICS HAHA R.I.P MELBURN









[/quote]


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> COOL DEAL HOPE IT WORKS OUT BRO. DID U HIT TONYS THE OTHER DAY?
> FOUND A OLD PIC ON MY OLD TOPICS HAHA R.I.P MELBURN


[/quote]
:biggrin: ***** snow had a lustrasilk :uh: lol! Tonys been a little down ....times are hard for him and the family right now so Im trying to help the homie out.........


----------



## 187PURE

> COOL DEAL HOPE IT WORKS OUT BRO. DID U HIT TONYS THE OTHER DAY?
> FOUND A OLD PIC ON MY OLD TOPICS HAHA R.I.P MELBURN


[/quote]
WHO'S RIDER IS THAT OVER THERE IN THE CUT? :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

:biggrin: ***** snow had a lustrasilk :uh: lol! Tonys been a little down ....times are hard for him and the family right now so Im trying to help the homie out......... 
[/quote]


HAHA YEA MY SHIT WAS LAYED HOES USED TO GET MADE CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPED UP LOL THAT WAS MY ACE FUNERAL WAY BACC 92 I THINK  



YEA MAN I HERD SORRY FOR THAT LUCKY HE HAS GOOD HOMIES LIKE U AND WHEN I GET RT AGAIN IM GONNA HELP MY BRUTHA HES HELPED ME ALOT AND MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM AT HOME WHEN OUT THERE


----------



## cripn8ez

WHO'S RIDER IS THAT OVER THERE IN THE CUT? :cheesy:
[/quote]


MAN THAT WAS YRS AGO FORGOT PROB ONE OF THE LOCS FROM SAN BERDINO THAT WERE WE WHERE AT FOR THE AFTER GET DOWN FOR THE HOMIE.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> :biggrin: ***** snow had a lustrasilk :uh: lol! Tonys been a little down ....times are hard for him and the family right now so Im trying to help the homie out.........


HAHA YEA MY SHIT WAS LAYED HOES USED TO GET MADE CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPED UP LOL THAT WAS MY ACE FUNERAL WAY BACC 92 I THINK  
YEA MAN I HERD SORRY FOR THAT LUCKY HE HAS GOOD HOMIES LIKE U AND WHEN I GET RT AGAIN IM GONNA HELP MY BRUTHA HES HELPED ME ALOT AND MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM AT HOME WHEN OUT THERE 
[/quote]
FOSHO!! REAL HOMIES DO REAL SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin: ***** snow had a lustrasilk :uh: lol! Tonys been a little down ....times are hard for him and the family right now so Im trying to help the homie out......... 
[/quote]
DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN EVERBODY SENSATIONALIZED BANKER T FROM 60s? HE USED TO LOWRIDE ALSO.. HAD A BLUE 66 CHEVY ON D's


----------



## cripn8ez

> HAHA YEA MY SHIT WAS LAYED HOES USED TO GET MADE CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPED UP LOL THAT WAS MY ACE FUNERAL WAY BACC 92 I THINK
> YEA MAN I HERD SORRY FOR THAT LUCKY HE HAS GOOD HOMIES LIKE U AND WHEN I GET RT AGAIN IM GONNA HELP MY BRUTHA HES HELPED ME ALOT AND MAKES ME FEEL LIKE IM AT HOME WHEN OUT THERE


FOSHO!! REAL HOMIES DO REAL SHIT 
[/quote]


YEP


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> WHO'S RIDER IS THAT OVER THERE IN THE CUT? :cheesy:


MAN THAT WAS YRS AGO FORGOT PROB ONE OF THE LOCS FROM SAN BERDINO THAT WERE WE WHERE AT FOR THE AFTER GET DOWN FOR THE HOMIE.
[/quote]
I WAS LOOKIN AT THAT TOO!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A TRAY :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> MAN THAT WAS YRS AGO FORGOT PROB ONE OF THE LOCS FROM SAN BERDINO THAT WERE WE WHERE AT FOR THE AFTER GET DOWN FOR THE HOMIE.


I WAS LOOKIN AT THAT TOO!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A TRAY :wow:
[/quote]

YEP IT WAS A FEW RIDERS OUT THERE THAT DAY THE HOMIE WAS LOVED BY ALOT IT WAS A FEW HOODS THERE FOR HIM FRM CPT TO THE HILLS  HIS LIL BRO IS FROM STRICKLY RIDDIN CC MY GOD BRUTHA




























ME & LIL FLOSS


----------



## 187PURE

SNOW IS THAT A SHARK AND A GUPPY IN YOUR AVATAR? LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 06:46 AM~18965950
> *:biggrin:  ***** snow had a lustrasilk :uh:  lol! Tonys been a little down ....times are hard for him and the family right now so Im trying to help the homie out.........
> *


hahaha they told snow it was a jerry curl.... but it looks more like a scary curl. :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 11:06 AM~18966077
> *SNOW IS THAT A SHARK AND A GUPPY IN YOUR AVATAR? LOL
> *


ITS A DOLPHIN LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 08:14 AM~18966143
> *hahaha they told snow it was a jerry curl.... but it looks more like a scary curl.  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 11:14 AM~18966143
> *hahaha they told snow it was a jerry curl.... but it looks more like a scary curl.  :roflmao:
> *


FOO BRAKE OUT THE PIX OF UR OLD FAKE ASS PRESS N PERM WITH THE HOT COMB HAHA I SHOULD HAVE TOTOOK U TO KATHYS TO GET UR HAIR DONE LOC


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> I WAS LOOKIN AT THAT TOO!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A TRAY :wow:


YEP IT WAS A FEW RIDERS OUT THERE THAT DAY THE HOMIE WAS LOVED BY ALOT IT WAS A FEW HOODS THERE FOR HIM FRM CPT TO THE HILLS  HIS LIL BRO IS FROM STRICKLY RIDDIN CC MY GOD BRUTHA


























ME & LIL FLOSS
[/quote]
THAT ***** SNOW BE HOLDIN ON TO SOME PICS DONT HE??? IS THAT LARRY'S BOX IF SO JAI FROM GARDENA GOT IT DOWN IN WACO....


----------



## cripn8ez

IN CARSON AT MY HOMIES HOUSE B4 THE FUNERAL












DONT GET MAD CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> YEP IT WAS A FEW RIDERS OUT THERE THAT DAY THE HOMIE WAS LOVED BY ALOT IT WAS A FEW HOODS THERE FOR HIM FRM CPT TO THE HILLS  HIS LIL BRO IS FROM STRICKLY RIDDIN CC MY GOD BRUTHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME & LIL FLOSS


THAT ***** SNOW BE HOLDIN ON TO SOME PICS DONT HE??? IS THAT LARRY'S BOX IF SO JAI FROM GARDENA GOT IT DOWN IN WACO....
[/quote]

I THINK SO MY LIL BRO GET IT FRM HIS CLUB PREZ? I TOOK THEM PIX A FEW MOS AGO WHEN I WENT HOME  YES I HAVE ALOT OF OLD SCHOOL PIX FROM WAY BACC CANT SAY I WASNT ACTIVE AND I WASNT IN THE MIX LOL MEMORIES R GOOD THO JUST WHAT NOT TO DO ANY MORE HAHAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

THIS WAS N 06 CRIPN & MY 72 WIT MY BEST FRIEND CUZZ HE WAS 2 YRS HERE HE IS BOUT 7 NOW




















THIS IS N 02 BEEN OUT ABOUT 2 MOS FRM AZ TO NC GOT CRIPN B4 SHE WAS CRIPN LOL AND CHANGED A NEW LEAF WENT FROM RAW RAW TO LOW LOW SHIT LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

WAY BACC


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 07:30 AM~18966257
> *
> 
> FOO BRAKE OUT THE PIX OF UR OLD FAKE ASS PRESS N PERM WITH THE HOT COMB HAHA I SHOULD HAVE TOTOOK U TO KATHYS TO GET UR HAIR DONE LOC
> *


hahahaha yeah my shit was flied up. blue rollers at night. mothafucka use to sleep pretty up high on the pillow. hahaha


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 11:46 AM~18966390
> *hahahaha yeah my shit was flied up. blue rollers at night. mothafucka use to sleep pretty up high on the pillow. hahaha
> *


HAHA TELL BOUT IT I HAD THEM ROLLERS ALSO AND MY CURL BAGS RAG AROUND MY HEAD SO MY FINGUREWAVE WOULDNT GET MESSED UP LOL YES I HAD A FINGURE WAVE BEEN TRYIN TO FIND PIX OF IT BUT CANT


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 07:48 AM~18966406
> *HAHA TELL BOUT IT I HAD THEM ROLLERS ALSO AND MY CURL BAGS RAG AROUND MY HEAD SO MY FINGUREWAVE WOULDNT GET MESSED UP LOL YES I HAD A FINGURE WAVE BEEN TRYIN TO FIND PIX OF IT BUT CANT
> *


i didn't do da finger wave. lol my shit was already wavy. 


stop'n da suede BK sweat suit


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 11:52 AM~18966455
> *i didn't do da finger wave. lol my shit was already wavy.
> stop'n da suede BK sweat suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA YEA C I MEMBER THAT GUY FRM SUM WHERE? OR MAYBE IT WAS THE 9000 FLOOR?  


I TOOK THESE OFF THE WALL JUST NOW N MY OFFICE. AS U C IM NOT NEW TO THIS I GREW TO THIS....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 2 2010, 08:06 AM~18966077-->
> 
> 
> 
> SNOW IS THAT A SHARK AND A GUPPY IN YOUR AVATAR? LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 08:27 AM~18966242
> *ITS A DOLPHIN LOL
> *



Both you old negus blind! thats a damn lion seal pup foolz! getting that ass ate of the coast.. Dolphins kill sharks all day any day fool! And they dont have arms.. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> IN CARSON AT MY HOMIES HOUSE B4 THE FUNERAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET MAD CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPPED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THE OG POLAROID GANGSTA PICS
Click to expand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18966633
> *HAHA YEA C I MEMBER THAT GUY FRM SUM WHERE? OR MAYBE IT WAS THE 9000 FLOOR?
> I TOOK THESE OFF THE WALL JUST NOW N MY OFFICE. AS U C IM NOT NEW TO THIS I GREW TO THIS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All that hair.. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 09:52 AM~18966455
> *i didn't do da finger wave. lol my shit was already wavy.
> stop'n da suede BK sweat suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOOL SAID THE BK SWEAT SUIT. I HAD A PAIR OF BK'S AND THEY DIDNT LET ME WEAR THEM TO SCHOOL CUZ THEY SAID IT WAS GANG RELATED :uh: 1988


----------



## cripn8ez

> IN CARSON AT MY HOMIES HOUSE B4 THE FUNERAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET MAD CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPPED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THE OG POLAROID GANGSTA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL YEA WAY BACC LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 2 2010, 12:25 PM~18966774
> *All that hair.. :cheesy:
> *


ALL THEM HATS THINED IT OUT LOL :angry:


----------



## Skim

THE HOMIE TYRONE....

what up tyrone where u at


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 12:27 PM~18966789
> *FOOL SAID THE BK SWEAT SUIT. I HAD A PAIR OF BK'S AND THEY DIDNT LET ME WEAR THEM TO SCHOOL CUZ THEY SAID IT WAS GANG RELATED :uh: 1988
> *



HAHA THE YR B4 I GRADUATED LOL WHEN THEY SENT ME TO BELLFLOWER HIGH ONE I GOT KICCED OUT MY SCHOOL THEY MADE RULES LIKE THAT CUZ OF ME NO HATS AND COLORED STRINGS HAHA FUCC MR DAVIES LOL


----------



## Skim

fool said fucc 'Mr Davies"


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 12:32 PM~18966846
> *fool said fucc 'Mr Davies"
> *



HAHA HE WAS THE PRINCEBLE

HE USE TO HAVE LAKEWOOD SHERIFF COME FUCC WIT ME ALL THE TIME OLE AZZ HOLE THEY USE TO PULL ME OVA ALL THE TIME ON MY ELITE 150 RIGHT WHEN I LEFT SCHOOL GROUNDS :angry: THEN ID HAVE TO DRIVE ON THE RR TRACS AND FUCC MY SCOOTER UP BUT I WAS FREE LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 1 2010, 12:04 AM~18956333
> *this fool comes up with the most random shit
> *


MAN FUCK MARK CURRY!! :angry: 

JUST HAD TO LET THAT OUT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 09:35 AM~18966874
> *HAHA HE WAS THE PRINCEBLE
> 
> HE USE TO HAVE LAKEWOOD SHERIFF COME FUCC WIT ME ALL THE TIME OLE AZZ HOLE THEY USE TO PULL ME OVA ALL THE TIME ON MY ELITE 150 RIGHT WHEN I LEFT SCHOOL GROUNDS :angry: THEN ID HAVE TO DRIVE ON THE RR TRACS AND FUCC MY SCOOTER UP BUT I WAS FREE LOL
> *


***** from the way you type I can see why they kicked yo ass out! YOU WERE NOT LEARNING SHIT (Proper GRAMMAR) :0 lol!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 03:02 AM~18965011
> *anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THERE IS FOR YOUR CAR NOT FOR YOU TO SHOWER WITH :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T LIE. WHY YOU IN THE BATHROOM TAKING THE PIC AND NOT IN THE GARAGE :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 10:00 AM~18967063
> *MAN FUCK MARK CURRY!! :angry:
> 
> JUST HAD TO LET THAT OUT
> *


 :uh: you okay?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 2 2010, 10:06 AM~18967102
> *THATS THERE IS FOR YOUR CAR NOT FOR YOU TO SHOWER WITH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  DON'T LIE. WHY YOU IN THE BATHROOM TAKING THE PIC AND NOT IN THE GARAGE :0
> *


 :0


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 07:15 AM~18965802
> *MAN DON'T BE INFLUENCED BY THAT FAKE HOLLYWOOD SHIT.. NORMAL HARD WORKING PEOPLE HAVE LOWS JUST LIKE "BANGERS/GANGSTERS".. JUST LIKE SQUARES ROLL BENZOS JUST LIKE BALLERS.. IT'S THE WAY YOU CARRY YOURSELF HOMEBOY.. THEY DUBBED ME AS AN O/G OUT HERE IN PHILLY BASED ON THE WAY I CARRY MYSELF.. I NEVER WENT AROUND SAYING THAT I WAS.. MATTER FACT, I CONSIDER MYSELF TO BE A LAID BACK CAT.. ALSO, BY THEM SEEING THESE MOVIES AND LISTENING TO THESE FAKE RAPPERS, SOME OF THESE CLOWNS THINK I'M BANGING.. AGAINST WHO (OUT HERE IN PHILADELPHIA)? LOL  AND AT MY AGE??  IT'S FUNNY HOW A VIDEO OR A RECORD CAN INFLUENCE PEOPLE.. ONE KNUCKLE HEAD WALKED INTO THE BARBER SHOP WHILE I WAS GETTIN FADED.. HE SAID "CUZ WHEN YOU GET DONE I NEED TO HOLLAR AT YOU BOUT SOMETHING" (REAL SERIOUS).. I CAME OUT SIDE AND HE SAID "HOW CAN I BE DOWN WIT THE C-SIDE?".. I SAID FOOL I DON'T BANG I ROCK THE GOOD RHYMES (IN A PLAYFUL VOICE).. THEN ON A SERIOUS NOTE I TOLD HIM, YOUNG HOMIE GET A TRADE OR A COLLEGE EDUCATION, WHICH MAY LAND YOU A REAL GOOD JOB, THAT'S GANGSTA!  MY NICE JOB PAYED FOR THIS RIDER, NOT BANGIN
> 
> SORRY I GOT LONG WINDED YALL, I'M A OLD MAN :biggrin:
> *


I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYIN, WE NEVER HAD ANY CRIPS OR BLOODS GROWING UP SO I DONT KNOW BOUT THAT STUFF, BUT WE HAD AREAS, AND THE SIMPLE FACT MOST OF US WITH LOWRIDERS COME FROM BAD HOODS, EX GANG MEMBERS, FORMER DOPEMAN OR DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL BEFORE NOT ALL BUT I WOULD SAY MOST THATS WHY YOU SEE ALL THE ARGUING AND BEEF IN EVERY TOPIC


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 01:04 PM~18967092
> ****** from the way you type I can see why they kicked yo ass out! YOU WERE NOT LEARNING SHIT (Proper GRAMMAR) :0  lol!
> *



NAW FOO THATS NOT IT I GOT PUT IN A COMA AND LOSTT ALOT OF MY MEMORY BRO I DONT REMEMBER ALOT OF THE PAST  ONLY UP TO A CERTIN YR AND SUM OF THAT :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 2 2010, 10:10 AM~18967127
> *I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYIN, WE NEVER HAD ANY CRIPS OR BLOODS GROWING UP SO I DONT KNOW BOUT THAT STUFF, BUT WE HAD AREAS, AND THE SIMPLE FACT MOST OF US WITH LOWRIDERS COME FROM BAD HOODS, EX GANG MEMBERS, FORMER DOPEMAN OR DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL BEFORE NOT ALL BUT I WOULD SAY MOST THATS WHY YOU SEE ALL THE ARGUING AND BEEF IN EVERY TOPIC
> *


What up phlipa???? good shit brother  Then again theres only 2 ****** in utah you and Karl Malone j/k :biggrin: how you been?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 10:11 AM~18967136
> *NAW FOO THATS NOT IT I GOT PUT IN A COMA AND LOSTT ALOT OF MY MEMORY BRO I DONT REMEMBER ALOT OF THE PAST  ONLY UP TO A CERTIN YR AND SUM OF THAT  :uh:
> *


I know snow ! j/k man!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 01:14 PM~18967165
> *I know snow ! j/k man!
> *



I KNOW BRO JUST PUTTIN IT OUT THERE  HAHA SUM THINK IM STUPID IM JUST 5150 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 09:29 AM~18966817
> *ALL THEM HATS THINED IT OUT LOL :angry:
> *


Atleast it was hats that thined yours out .....my wife and kids got my hair runnin away from my scalp :happysad:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 01:27 PM~18967235
> *Atleast it was hats that thined yours out .....my wife and kids got my hair runnin away from my scalp :happysad:
> *



HAHAHA SHIT IF I HAD SUM LEFT NOW THATS WHT THE NEW WOULD B LOL  1 WIFE 6 KIDS AND 2 HOES LOL  JK ON THE HOES :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 12:07 PM~18967108
> *:uh:  you okay?
> *


YEAH, JUST RANDOM :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 12:11 PM~18967136
> *NAW FOO THATS NOT IT I GOT PUT IN A COMA AND LOSTT ALOT OF MY MEMORY BRO I DONT REMEMBER ALOT OF THE PAST  ONLY UP TO A CERTIN YR AND SUM OF THAT  :uh:
> *


I HEARD ABOUT THAT. WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 01:33 PM~18967271
> *I HEARD ABOUT THAT. WHAT HAPPENED
> *



SUM RED RAGZ RAN ME OVER ON MY WAY TO THE INDOOR SWAPMEET ON IMPERIAL & GARFIELD BL THEY WERE FROM THE PENELTONS RT THERE N LYNWOOD OFF THE 710 I WAS 167 LBS GOT TO THE HOSPITAL N LBC AND WAS 97LBS CRACCED MY HEAD OPEN AND COLLAPS MY LUNG AND WAS N COMA FOR 3 1/2 DAYS DIDNT KNOW ANYBODY WAS FOR ABOUT 3 MOS ONE DAY A PIECE OF MY MEMORY CAME BACC AND IVE BEEN GOING FROM THERE  FUCCED ME UP REAL BAD STILL DONT REMEMBER IF I SAW IT COMING OR WHT? :uh: ALL I KNOW THEY WAS N A VAN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 2 2010, 12:10 PM~18967127
> *I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYIN, WE NEVER HAD ANY CRIPS OR BLOODS GROWING UP SO I DONT KNOW BOUT THAT STUFF, BUT WE HAD AREAS, AND THE SIMPLE FACT MOST OF US WITH LOWRIDERS COME FROM BAD HOODS, EX GANG MEMBERS, FORMER DOPEMAN OR DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL BEFORE NOT ALL BUT I WOULD SAY MOST THATS WHY YOU SEE ALL THE ARGUING AND BEEF IN EVERY TOPIC
> *


YEAH I FEEL THAT.. THE POINT I WAS MAKING WAS ABOUT MOVIES AND THESE FAKE RAPPERS (e.g. THE GAME, JIM JONES, CAMRON).. PHILLY WAS NEVER KNOWN FOR CRIPS AND BLOODS.. BUT NOW THEY POPPING UP LIKE THE MUMPS.. THESE FOOLS ARE EVEN SAGGIN WITH TIGHT JEANS


----------



## cripn8ez

THATS Y I KEEP IT REAL AND DONT FAKE THE FUNK LOVE ME OR HATE ME ITS THAT PERON CHOISE????????
AND THAT HAPPEN OCT 30TH 1986 AND IM STILL HERE GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn you'll got ruff lives.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 12:39 PM~18967302
> *SUM RED RAGZ RAN ME OVER ON MY WAY TO THE INDOOR SWAPMEET ON IMPERIAL & GARFIELD BL THEY WERE FROM THE PENELTONS RT THERE N LYNWOOD OFF THE 710 I WAS 167 LBS GOT TO THE HOSPITAL N LBC AND WAS 97LBS CRACCED MY HEAD OPEN AND COLLAPS MY LUNG AND WAS N COMA FOR 3 1/2 DAYS DIDNT KNOW ANYBODY WAS FOR ABOUT 3 MOS ONE DAY A PIECE OF MY MEMORY CAME BACC AND IVE BEEN GOING FROM THERE   FUCCED ME UP REAL BAD STILL DONT REMEMBER IF I SAW IT COMING OR WHT? :uh: ALL I KNOW THEY WAS N A VAN
> *


DAMN DOGG THAT'S DEEP.. SINCELESS GANGBANGIN.. I SAY FROM '89 TO 95 I'VE BEEN TO NOT LESS THAN 5 FUNERALS A YEAR.. SOME OF THESE DUDES WERE CLOSE TO ME, NOT JUST ON SOME HOOD BULLSHIT.. WHEN YOU SEE THAT CASKET DROPPING, IT GIVES YOU A WHOLE NOTHER ASPECT ON LIFE.. GLAD YOU PULLED THROUGH SNOW, AND CHANGED FOR THE BETTERMENT


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 2 2010, 01:46 PM~18967354
> *Damn you'll got ruff lives.
> *


CUZ WE DONT STAY ON THE FAM WERE THE WORST IS A COW MIGHT POOP ON YA HAHAHAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 01:47 PM~18967358
> *DAMN DOGG THAT'S DEEP.. SINCELESS GANGBANGIN.. I SAY FROM '89 TO 95 I'VE BEEN TO NOT LESS THAN 5 FUNERALS A YEAR.. SOME OF THESE DUDES WERE CLOSE TO ME, NOT JUST ON SOME HOOD BULLSHIT.. WHEN YOU SEE THAT CASKET DROPPING, IT GIVES YOU A WHOLE NOTHER ASPECT ON LIFE.. GLAD YOU PULLED THROUGH SNOW, AND CHANGED FOR THE BETTERMENT
> *



YEP AND THANX LOCO.. I TRY TO TELL THE LIL HOMIES SLOW IT DOWN :uh: ILL NEVER FORGET WHERE IM FROM AND WILL ALWAYS VISIT BUT I LOVE THE NEW LIFE WAY BETTER IF IT WASNT FOR LOWRIDING ID B DEAD OR HAVE ALONG STRECH U KNOW ALSO MOST OF ALL MY KIDS MY LAST BID N AZ 01 02 I WOKE UP LOL... 

IM STILL A KNUCLE HEAD BUT IM COOL WIT IT ONLY WHEN NEEDED LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18967367
> *CUZ WE DONT STAY ON THE FAM WERE THE WORST IS A COW MIGHT POOP ON YA HAHAHAHA
> *


LOL! FUNDI!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 10:39 AM~18967305
> *YEAH I FEEL THAT.. THE POINT I WAS MAKING WAS ABOUT MOVIES AND THESE FAKE RAPPERS (e.g. THE GAME, JIM JONES, CAMRON).. PHILLY WAS NEVER KNOWN FOR CRIPS AND BLOODS.. BUT NOW THEY POPPING UP LIKE THE MUMPS.. THESE FOOLS ARE EVEN SAGGIN WITH TIGHT JEANS
> *


I Agree homie..... why wait to become a millionaire to start "being a tough guy" ****** is watered down like my granny's grits... way too commercial ..I very seldom go back to my neighborhood .. my parents live in Fullerton now


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 01:51 PM~18967397
> *LOL! FUNDI!
> *




LOL THAT WAS FARM LOL TITTIEZ ALL OVA THE PLACE CHOW SHIT ON FLIP FLOPS HAY ALL FLYIN N THE AIR FUCC FUNNY U GOT THE LIFE LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18967422
> *I Agree homie..... wehy wait to become a millionaire to start "being a tough guy" ***** is watered down like my granny's grits... way too commercial ..I very seldom go back to my neighborhood .. my parentd live in Fullerton now
> *


HAHA WATERED DOWN HAHA AINT THAT THE TRUTH..... I HAVE MY MOM OUT HERE SHE WAS HERE 1ST THTS WAY I GOT PAROLED HERE N 02 AND BEEN GOOD EVER SINCE :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 10:57 AM~18967433
> *HAHA WATERED DOWN HAHA AINT THAT THE TRUTH..... I HAVE MY MOM OUT HERE SHE WAS HERE 1ST THTS WAY I GOT PAROLED HERE N 02 AND BEEN GOOD EVER SINCE :biggrin:
> *


GOOD SHIT! When people ask me where I live at I'm quick to say Cedar Hill,Texas ....and they quickly reply "you live over there with them white folks" :biggrin: lifes goood I aint looking back Im moving up


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 02:03 PM~18967461
> *GOOD SHIT! When people ask me where I live at I'm quick to say Cedar Hill,Texas ....and they quickly reply "you live over there with them white folks" :biggrin:  lifes goood I aint looking back Im moving up
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 11:03 AM~18967461
> *GOOD SHIT! When people ask me where I live at I'm quick to say Cedar Hill,Texas ....and they quickly reply "you live over there with them white folks" :biggrin:  lifes goood I aint looking back Im moving up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 09:35 AM~18966293
> *IN CARSON AT MY HOMIES HOUSE B4 THE FUNERAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONT GET MAD CUZ MY HAIR WAS WHIPPED :biggrin:
> *


This some ogee gangstah shit right here , I'm diggin this haha .


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 10:55 AM~18967422
> *I Agree homie..... why wait to become a millionaire to start "being a tough guy" ****** is watered down like my granny's grits... way too commercial ..I very seldom go back to my neighborhood .. my parents live in Fullerton now
> *



And for the ones that actually do cut up and get in trouble after they make it big... I JUST DON'T GET IT :uh: 

The governmant tries to make it to where it is hard for "minorities" to be successful and only become statistics... So why become succesful and then takes steps backward :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 11:11 AM~18967136
> *NAW FOO THATS NOT IT I GOT PUT IN A COMA AND LOSTT ALOT OF MY MEMORY BRO I DONT REMEMBER ALOT OF THE PAST  ONLY UP TO A CERTIN YR AND SUM OF THAT  :uh:
> *


well u remember that scooter pretty well, this little white girl had one and let us rent it all day for $2. we popped wheelies on that hoe.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Nov 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18967367-->
> 
> 
> 
> CUZ WE DONT STAY ON THE FAM WERE THE WORST IS A COW MIGHT POOP ON YA HAHAHAHA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 10:51 AM~18967397
> *LOL! FUNDI!
> *


Wahahahha you fools funny. But I only bEen herrrr since 90zz. Hs! I was growing up in DC. La. Germany. NY. Saginaw. And most major us cities. I just duck and dodge. Also hid lunch money well!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 2 2010, 11:06 AM~18967102
> *THATS THERE IS FOR YOUR CAR NOT FOR YOU TO SHOWER WITH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  DON'T LIE. WHY YOU IN THE BATHROOM TAKING THE PIC AND NOT IN THE GARAGE :0
> *


Haha i see we have a clown n the building.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 11:22 AM~18967580
> *well u remember that scooter pretty well, this little white girl had one and let us rent it all day for $2. we popped wheelies on that hoe.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 01:03 PM~18967461
> *GOOD SHIT! When people ask me where I live at I'm quick to say Cedar Hill,Texas ....and they quickly reply "you live over there with them white folks" :biggrin:  lifes goood I aint looking back Im moving up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THIS KNEE-GROW LIVES IN A MANSION :0 YOU MUTHAFUCKA.. I GOT A COLLEGE EDUCATION AND NEVER REALLY MADE IT PAST A BUNGALOW :banghead:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 2 2010, 01:20 PM~18967565
> *And for the ones that actually do cut up and get in trouble after they  make it big... I JUST DON'T GET IT :uh:
> 
> The governmant tries to make it to where it is hard for "minorities" to be successful and only become statistics...  So why become succesful and then takes steps backward :uh:
> *


CAUSE THEY KEEPIN IT REEEEAL NUGGAAA :uh: ... THEY SPINNIN ***** THEY SPINNIN.. THEY SPINNIN NUGGA THEY SPINNIIIIN!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 02:18 PM~18967551
> *This some ogee gangstah shit right here , I'm diggin this haha .
> *



YEA MY WAY BACC DAYZ


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18967580
> *well u remember that scooter pretty well, this little white girl had one and let us rent it all day for $2. we popped wheelies on that hoe.
> *



YEA I MEMBER THAT BUT MOST OF IT WAS TOLD TO ME I ONLY MEMBER SURTIN SHIT SUM PEEPS SHOW ME PIX AND STUFFON FB I HAVE TO ASK ?' CUZ I DONT MEMBER LOL CRAZY SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

THE HOOD IS UPSET WITH ME CAUSE I DON'T COME DOWN NO MORE.. I'M NOT TURNING MY BACK ON THEM, BUT PEOPLE GROW OLD AND TIRED + IT'S ONLY 3 THINGS THEM FOOLS WANNA DO GAURANTEED.. GET HIGH, TALK SHIT, AND FLOP THEY ASS IN MY LOWRIDER.. AT THE END OF THE NIGHT I'M DROPPING THEM OFF AND STILL GOTTA GET MY DRUNK ASS HOME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 01:44 PM~18967724
> *YEA I MEMBER THAT BUT MOST OF IT WAS TOLD TO ME I ONLY MEMBER SURTIN SHIT SUM PEEPS SHOW ME PIX AND STUFFON FB I HAVE TO ASK ?' CUZ I DONT MEMBER LOL CRAZY SHIT
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER WHEN MUTHAFUCKAS DID BITCH MOVES LIKE RUNNING OVER THEIR ENEMIES.. IT HAPPENED TO MOE MOE (R.I.P.).. NOT SAYING IT WAS'NT AN ACCIDENT, BUT IT SOUNDED PRETTY PECULIAR BEING THAT HE WAS A FEARED PIRU


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 02:52 PM~18967764
> *YEAH I REMEMBER WHEN MUTHAFUCKAS DID BITCH MOVES LIKE RUNNING OVER THEIR ENEMIES.. IT HAPPENED TO MOE MOE (R.I.P.).. NOT SAYING IT WAS'NT AN ACCIDENT, BUT IT SOUNDED PRETTY PECULIAR BEING THAT HE WAS A FEARED PIRU
> *



YEA BITCH MOVES FO SHO I DONT KNOW HOW IT HAPPEN BUT THEY RAN ME OVER AND SMASHED OUT LUCCY IT WAS A DISPACT LADIE FROM SOUTH GATE PD THAT WAS WATERING HER LAWN AND I LANDED RT N FRONT OF HER AND SHE GAVE ME CPR IF NOT I WOULDNT B RIDING WIT NONE OF U TODAY OR LAST WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 02:03 PM~18967461
> *GOOD SHIT! When people ask me where I live at I'm quick to say Cedar Hill,Texas ....and they quickly reply "you live over there with them white folks" :biggrin:  lifes goood I aint looking back Im moving up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO THATS A NICE HOMIE BRO LOOKS LIKE TONYS KIND OF? WE BUYIN A NEW HOUSE N THE NEW YR MORE KIDS NEED MORE ROON HAHA. MY WANTS TO SELL THIS ONE IM TRYIN TO TELL HER JUST RENT IT OUT AND LET IT PAY FOR ITS SELF U KNOW


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## cripn8ez

YO IM SITTING HERE WATCH THIS MOVIE CALLED THE CRAZIES MAN THIS SHIT IT WEIRD AS FUCC LOL


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 09:31 AM~18966834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE TYRONE....
> 
> what up tyrone where u at
> *


What up, Skim?! I'm here...sitting back reading the foolishness in this topic.


----------



## cripn8ez

:0


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 03:07 PM~18967877
> *What up, Skim?! I'm here...sitting back reading the foolishness in this topic.
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 2 2010, 11:23 AM~18967586
> *Wahahahha you fools funny. But I only bEen herrrr since 90zz. Hs! I was growing up in DC. La. Germany. NY. Saginaw. And most major us cities. I just duck and dodge. Also hid lunch money well!
> *


*Glendale is not LA. :biggrin: *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 02:07 PM~18967877
> *What up, Skim?! I'm here...sitting back reading the foolishness in this topic.
> *


I WOULD'NT CALL IT FOOLISHNESS.. JUST SOME BROTHAS EXPRESSING THEMSELVES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 02:06 PM~18967872
> *YO IM SITTING HERE WATCH THIS MOVIE CALLED THE CRAZIES MAN THIS SHIT IT WEIRD AS FUCC LOL
> *


WHAT'S IT ABOUT?.. I THINK I MIGHT OF WATCHED HALF ON ON-DEMAND


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 02:04 PM~18967858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

R.I.P. BOGARD.. YOU DID NOT DIE IN VAIN FOR YOUR HARD WORK AND EFFORTS :angel: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3988591809/


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 12:58 PM~18968253
> *I WOULD'NT CALL IT FOOLISHNESS.. JUST SOME BROTHAS EXPRESSING THEMSELVES
> *


I have nothing against someone expressing their self and their experiences, but what does gangbanging have to do with the topic? Didn't we see this in the original 'Black Lowriders' topic?


----------



## Lay M low cc

say my brother 187 pure how do you pull pic from your car club web site to post them up on here im the founder of the lay m low car club here in northern cali 97% brothers well can you help a brother out


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Nov 2 2010, 03:19 PM~18968411
> *say my brother 187 pure how do you pull pic from your car club web site to post them up on here im the founder of the lay m low car club here in northern cali 97% brothers well can you help a brother out
> *


YOU RIGHT CLICK, GO TO PROPERTIES, HIGH LIGHT THE ADDRESS LINE AND COPY IT, THEN PASTE THAT ADDRESS LINE INTO IMG


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 03:13 PM~18968369
> *I have nothing against someone expressing their self and their experiences, but what does gangbanging have to do with the topic? Didn't we see this in the original 'Black Lowriders' topic?
> *


TRUE.. BUT LIKE IT OR NOT, SOME OF THESE GUYS THAT LOWRIDE USED TO GANGBANG.. THEY JUST HAVE A TESTIMONY ON HOW THEY TURNED THEIR LIFE AROUND


----------



## Tyrone

CB Auto Restorations


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 01:42 PM~18968531
> *CB Auto Restorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 03:42 PM~18968531
> *CB Auto Restorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHIT :thumbsup: 
EDUCATION IS THE KEY TO SUCCESS


----------



## Tyrone




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 03:54 PM~18968608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET DAT GARBAGE ASS 4 DOOR OUTTA HERE :biggrin: 

SOUNDS LIKE A BUNCH OF CANS DRAGGING THE GROUND RATTLING WHEN PEOPLE GET MARRIED


----------



## Tyrone

http://www.ultimatehydraulics.com/


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I agree with Tyrone, none of that story telln gangbanging shit can help us move forward..i have tons of hood pics, and testimony but I'm a lowrider NOW. 

And with the exception to Snow, I don't feel comfortable lettn none of you ****** know any of my history anyway!!!!

187was right about how our cars ain't a reflection of gangbanging, I like how you wrote that out.


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH, LET'S ALL GET ON THE LOWRIDER TIP.. IT'S 2010.. WE HAVE A BLACK PRESIDENT!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Nov 2 2010, 12:06 PM~18967872-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO IM SITTING HERE WATCH THIS MOVIE CALLED THE CRAZIES MAN THIS SHIT IT WEIRD AS FUCC LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Movie suckedz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 12:45 PM~18968155
> *Glendale is not LA.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha lol. I'm a suburban *****!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 01:00 PM~18968272
> *WHAT'S IT ABOUT?.. I THINK I MIGHT OF WATCHED HALF ON ON-DEMAND
> *


A town goes all zombie and shit. After drinking infected water. Movie ends on cliff note! Two white folks that survive. Walk to next town. Where shits gona happen again. Instilled.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18968823
> *I agree with Tyrone, none of that story telln gangbanging shit can help us move forward..i have tons of hood pics, and testimony but I'm a lowrider NOW.
> 
> And with the exception to Snow, I don't feel comfortable lettn none of you ****** know any of my history anyway!!!!
> 
> 187was right about how our cars ain't a reflection of gangbanging, I like how you wrote that out.
> *


Cool story bro.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 2 2010, 04:30 PM~18968870
> *Cool story bro.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 2 2010, 04:27 PM~18968853
> *Movie suckedz!
> A town goes all zombie and shit. After drinking infected water. Movie ends on cliff note! Two white folks that survive. Walk to next town. Where shits gona happen again. Instilled.
> *


YEAH I SEEN IT.. IT WAS ON SOME BULLSHIT


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 2 2010, 02:27 PM~18968853
> *Hahaha lol. I'm a suburban *****!
> *


We'z be knowin...... :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

_"BING-ALING-ALING!!!!"_... QUITIN TIME.. YUBBA DUBBA DOOOOO!!

I'LL HOLLAR AT YALL TOMORROW :wave:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18968823
> *I agree with Tyrone, none of that story telln gangbanging shit can help us move forward..i have tons of hood pics, and testimony but I'm a lowrider NOW.
> 
> And with the exception to Snow, I don't feel comfortable lettn none of you ****** know any of my history anyway!!!!
> 
> 187was right about how our cars ain't a reflection of gangbanging, I like how you wrote that out.
> *


QUOTED FOR TRUTH....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18968905
> *We'z be knowin...... :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy+Nov 2 2010, 02:36 PM~18968905-->
> 
> 
> 
> We'z be knowin...... :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> World wide!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 2 2010, 02:38 PM~18968916
> *"BING-ALING-ALING!!!!"... QUITIN TIME.. YUBBA DUBBA DOOOOO!!
> 
> I'LL HOLLAR AT YALL TOMORROW :wave:
> *


Ole square, slealin internet on the mans time!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 10:13 AM~18967150
> *What up phlipa???? good shit brother    Then again  theres only 2 ****** in utah you and Karl Malone j/k :biggrin:  how you been?
> *


WHAT UP DADDY, I AM FROM K.C. MOVED OUT HERE TO GET A FRESH START, I LOVE IT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18968823
> *I agree with Tyrone, none of that story telln gangbanging shit can help us move forward..i have tons of hood pics, and testimony but I'm a lowrider NOW.
> 
> And with the exception to Snow, I don't feel comfortable lettn none of you ****** know any of my history anyway!!!!
> 
> 187was right about how our cars ain't a reflection of gangbanging, I like how you wrote that out.
> *


I agree that's why I don't reflect on the past. Because its not about that its the present..... No one would ever know I use to bang unless I told them , I'm a mature man now that's making moves to better my self everyday , and could honest careless about anything that's doesn't relate to sumthin positive.... No disrespect to my fellow brothers in this thread....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 2 2010, 03:42 PM~18969339
> *I agree that's why I don't reflect on the past. Because its not about that its the present.....  No one would ever know I use to bang unless I told them , I'm a mature man now that's making moves to better my self everyday , and could honest careless about anything that's doesn't relate to sumthin positive....  No disrespect to my fellow brothers in this thread....
> *


I'm with you 100%

Those times are over. Me and my friends lost too much due to ignorance and poverty. The only thing I took with me was conditioning to deal with real problems and adversity now that I'm older.

All I want to do know is be a family man and enjoy my hobbies. That ghetto lifestyle shit won't do anything except get you caught up with problems. Lowriding is a way out of that. 

Let's just get'n keep this money the honest way and keep building our cars. We have to keep improving our cars.


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 04:09 PM~18969502
> *I'm with you 100%
> 
> Those times are over. Me and my friends lost too much due to ignorance and poverty. The only thing I took with me was conditioning to deal with real problems and adversity now that I'm older.
> 
> All I want to do know is be a family man and enjoy my hobbies. That ghetto lifestyle shit won't do anything except get you caught up with problems. Lowriding is a way out of that.
> 
> Let's just get'n keep this money the honest way and keep building our cars. We have to keep improving our cars.
> *


Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 04:13 PM~18969527
> *Well said.  :thumbsup:
> *


You're invited to our next meeting when your ready. Think you can fill Zues's shoes?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

1ST OFF THE CONVO STARTED ON THE COMMENT THAT CUZ MADE ON DO U B STARPED N UR LOWLOW SUM SHIT LIKE THAT? NO ONE DIRECTLY TALKIN ABOUT GANG BANGIN CUZ ITS FOR THE BIRDS NOW BUT WE WERE TALK HAVING A CONVO OF SITTUATIONS N OUR LIFES THAT HAD HAPPEN N SELECTED AREAS. JUST A LIL REMINECING THATS ALL. AND IM NOT SAYING FUCC A JOB ***** BANG WIT ME FUCC A JOB ***** SLAG WIT ME HAHAHA JK A SONG FLASH BACC LOL. BUT I WELL NEVER FOR GET WHERE IM FROM THAT MENT LA CALI AND WHERE I CAME FROM B N POOR AND STANDIN N LINE FOR CHESSE AND MOMZ WORKIN 3 JOBS NEVER SEE N HER? THATS WHT I MENT FUUC A HOOD IF THATS WHT SUM OF U THOUGHT? CUZ TRUTHFULLLY MY STORY DOES REFLECT ON ON LOWRIDING CUZ WHEN I WAS YOUNG I ALWAYS WANTED A RIDER AND WANTED TO DO THE CLUB THING AND LOOK AT ME NOW HAVE PLENTY AND A GREAT CLUB SO DREAMS DO COME TRUTH NO MATTER WHERE U FROM OR WHT U BEEN THRU. U DIG AND I DONT CARE WHT PEOPLE THING IF I WAS N IT TO WIN IT OR NOT I TALK ABOUT THE PAST CUZ IM PROUD MY ASS MADE IT OUT IF U HOLD SHIT N IT EATS AT CHA. THATS Y I WANT TO B A COUNCLER FOR GANG YOUTHS CUZ IVE BEEN THERE AND DONE IT. IF U DONT TALK WHO WILL LEARN FOR UR MASTAKES MAYBE UR STROEY CAN HELP SUM 1 ELSE..

MUCH LUV TO MOST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 04:29 PM~18969643
> *1ST OFF THE CONVO STARTED ON THE COMMENT THAT CUZ MADE ON DO U B STARPED N UR LOWLOW SUM SHIT LIKE THAT? NO ONE DIRECTLY TALKIN ABOUT GANG BANGIN CUZ ITS FOR THE BIRDS NOW BUT WE WERE TALK HAVING A CONVO OF SITTUATIONS N OUR LIFES THAT HAD HAPPEN N SELECTED AREAS. JUST A LIL REMINECING THATS ALL. AND IM NOT SAYING FUCC A JOB ***** BANG WIT ME FUCC A JOB ***** SLAG WIT ME HAHAHA JK A SONG FLASH BACC LOL. BUT I WELL NEVER FOR GET WHERE IM FROM THAT MENT LA CALI AND WHERE I CAME FROM B N POOR AND STANDIN N LINE FOR CHESSE AND MOMZ WORKIN 3 JOBS NEVER SEE N HER? THATS WHT I MENT FUUC A HOOD IF THATS WHT SUM OF U THOUGHT? CUZ TRUTHFULLLY MY STORY DOES REFLECT ON ON LOWRIDING CUZ WHEN I WAS YOUNG I ALWAYS WANTED A RIDER AND WANTED TO DO THE CLUB THING AND LOOK AT ME NOW HAVE PLENTY AND A GREAT CLUB SO DREAMS DO COME TRUTH NO MATTER WHERE U FROM OR WHT U BEEN THRU. U DIG AND I DONT CARE WHT PEOPLE THING IF I WAS N IT TO WIN IT OR NOT I TALK ABOUT THE PAST CUZ IM PROUD MY ASS MADE IT OUT IF U HOLD SHIT N IT EATS AT CHA. THATS Y I WANT TO B A COUNCLER FOR GANG YOUTHS CUZ IVE BEEN THERE AND DONE IT. IF U DONT TALK WHO WILL LEARN FOR UR MASTAKES MAYBE UR STROEY CAN HELP SUM 1 ELSE..
> 
> MUCH LUV TO MOST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I remember moms going to the liquor stores to cash her county checks lol!! I remember the homies standing guard at the mailboxs on the 1st and 15th where we lived so nobody would steal ours mommas checks....look at me going way back lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 07:35 PM~18969676
> *I remember moms going to the liquor stores to cash her county checks lol!! I remember the homies standing guard at the mailboxs on the 1st and 15th where we lived so nobody would steal ours mommas checks....look at me going way back lol
> *



I MEMBER THAT ALSO HAHA 1ST & 15TH OH SNAP WAIT WE TALKIN OFF TOPIC LOL


----------



## ROBLEDO

the 1st and 15th was mothers day twice a month. :cheesy:


----------



## D-BO

> :biggrin: ***** snow had a lustrasilk :uh: lol! Tonys been a little down ....times are hard for him and the family right now so Im trying to help the homie out.........


DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN EVERBODY SENSATIONALIZED BANKER T FROM 60s? HE USED TO LOWRIDE ALSO.. HAD A BLUE 66 CHEVY ON D's
[/quote]
O.G, post some pics up of the Shaw from back in the day!


----------



## cripn8ez

> DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN EVERBODY SENSATIONALIZED BANKER T FROM 60s? HE USED TO LOWRIDE ALSO.. HAD A BLUE 66 CHEVY ON D's


O.G, post some pics up of the Shaw from back in the day! 
[/quote]


I HAVE TO FIND THEM MY MOM HAS MY BOX OF PIX CUZ I DIDNT WANT WIFE TO C THEM


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 2 2010, 01:45 PM~18968155
> *Glendale is not LA.  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO MY HOMIES


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: nittygritty, D-BO, Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 02:42 PM~18968531
> *CB Auto Restorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good story


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 12:42 PM~18968531
> *CB Auto Restorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that dope! they made TW cable news!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 06:45 PM~18970267
> *HELLO MY HOMIES
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: nittygritty, D-BO, Skim
> *


i saw u on big fish a little while ago, the one with obsession fest


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 08:52 PM~18970301
> *i saw u on big fish a little while ago, the one with obsession fest
> *



HAHA YEA WHEN HE COME HERE OR CLOSE WE HOOK UP AND I GET A FEW CAMEO'S LOL


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 07:45 PM~18970267
> *HELLO MY HOMIES
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: nittygritty, D-BO, Skim
> *


What's up, fam?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 2 2010, 08:54 PM~18970315
> *What's up, fam?
> *



U KNOW LIVING  GOOD TO HEAR FROM U MY BRUTHA FROM ANOTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 2 2010, 01:07 PM~18967877
> *What up, Skim?! I'm here...sitting back reading the foolishness in this topic.
> *


i didnt even know bean caught us chillin. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Skim, *slickpanther*, 1bad-azz cadi, nittygritty

hows that lincoln comin slick


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 06:09 PM~18970434
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Skim, slickpanther, 1bad-azz cadi, nittygritty
> 
> hows that lincoln comin slick
> *



Saving saving saving :uh: Just not so quick to spend my money yet. Rather be smart because my job slows down in the winter.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 05:07 PM~18970422
> *i didnt even know bean caught us chillin. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha FCE gotta hotdog starter pack on the back of his neck. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 2 2010, 08:03 PM~18970927
> *hahaha FCE gotta hotdog starter pack on the back of his neck. :biggrin:
> *


that fool was a lot bigger than I expected. I always thought he was a little guy :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2010, 07:49 PM~18972040
> *that fool was a lot bigger than I expected. I always thought he was a little guy :biggrin:
> *


yeah he's coo though.


----------



## D-BO

I have five brand new lead hammers for sale! You have an option of 1 for $35, 2 for $65 or 3 for $85 shipped and ready to go!


----------



## bigtroubles1

Ned help, my car won't raise it just Clicks. I repainted my trunk and wired everything bk up and the switches just click. I've checked everything , batteries r charged . My prez says not to sit batteries on concrete it fucks them up. But I googles that and that's just an old myth that has been proven wrong.. I also thought maybe becuz of the pAint the noids weren't grounded properly but I scraped the paint by the noids to make sure I had full metal contact and still same thing ... ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 11:41 PM~18973265
> *Ned help, my car won't raise it just Clicks. I repainted my trunk  and wired everything bk up and the switches just click. I've checked everything , batteries r charged . My prez says not to sit batteries on concrete it fucks them up. But I googles that and that's just an old myth that has been proven wrong.. I also thought maybe becuz of the pAint the noids weren't grounded properly  but I scraped the paint by the noids to make sure I had full metal contact and still same thing ... ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS
> *



Are you sure the wiring is right? Did you charge before you repainted your trunk? Is is cold where your at? Perhaps the cold drained the batteries down again? If your hearing a clicking noise, then your solenoids are opening but no current is flowing through them. Load test your batteries. You might have 1 or more bad batteries (dead cell). If the batteries check out good, then it could be your solenoids. I would check your wiring first.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 2 2010, 06:29 PM~18969643
> *1ST OFF THE CONVO STARTED ON THE COMMENT THAT CUZ MADE ON DO U B STARPED N UR LOWLOW SUM SHIT LIKE THAT? NO ONE DIRECTLY TALKIN ABOUT GANG BANGIN CUZ ITS FOR THE BIRDS NOW BUT WE WERE TALK HAVING A CONVO OF SITTUATIONS N OUR LIFES THAT HAD HAPPEN N SELECTED AREAS. JUST A LIL REMINECING THATS ALL. AND IM NOT SAYING FUCC A JOB ***** BANG WIT ME FUCC A JOB ***** SLAG WIT ME HAHAHA JK A SONG FLASH BACC LOL. BUT I WELL NEVER FOR GET WHERE IM FROM THAT MENT LA CALI AND WHERE I CAME FROM B N POOR AND STANDIN N LINE FOR CHESSE AND MOMZ WORKIN 3 JOBS NEVER SEE N HER? THATS WHT I MENT FUUC A HOOD IF THATS WHT SUM OF U THOUGHT? CUZ TRUTHFULLLY MY STORY DOES REFLECT ON ON LOWRIDING CUZ WHEN I WAS YOUNG I ALWAYS WANTED A RIDER AND WANTED TO DO THE CLUB THING AND LOOK AT ME NOW HAVE PLENTY AND A GREAT CLUB SO DREAMS DO COME TRUTH NO MATTER WHERE U FROM OR WHT U BEEN THRU. U DIG AND I DONT CARE WHT PEOPLE THING IF I WAS N IT TO WIN IT OR NOT I TALK ABOUT THE PAST CUZ IM PROUD MY ASS MADE IT OUT IF U HOLD SHIT N IT EATS AT CHA. THATS Y I WANT TO B A COUNCLER FOR GANG YOUTHS CUZ IVE BEEN THERE AND DONE IT. IF U DONT TALK WHO WILL LEARN FOR UR MASTAKES MAYBE UR STROEY CAN HELP SUM 1 ELSE..
> 
> MUCH LUV TO MOST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY SOME OF US ARE GETTING SO APPAULED.. NOBODY IN HERE IS BANGING ANYMORE.. MOST OF THE CRIPS IN HERE ARE IN THEIR 40s ANYWAY.. NOTHING WRONG WITH A LITTLE TURF TALK FROM TIME TO TIME, JUST AS LONG AS IT DOES'NT GET OUT OF HAND YA DIG.. IT CAN'T ALWAYS BE ABOUT RIDING 24/7.. THE CONVO DOES SWAY A LITTLE.. SOME OF THE STORIES ARE QUITE INTERTAINING (IF YOU ASK ME).. WE ALL GROWN MEN IN HEAR, AND WE ALL RESPECT EACH OTHER.. SNOW IF YOU GOT A STORY TO TELL, I'M AN EAR FOR YA HOMEBOY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2010, 06:18 AM~18973645
> *Are you sure the wiring is right? Did you charge before you repainted your trunk? Is is cold where your at? Perhaps the cold drained the batteries down again? If your hearing a clicking noise, then your solenoids are opening but no current is flowing through them. Load test your batteries. You might have 1 or more bad batteries (dead cell). If the batteries check out good, then it could be your solenoids. I would check your wiring first.
> *


x2


----------



## 187PURE

> DO YOU REMEMBER WHEN EVERBODY SENSATIONALIZED BANKER T FROM 60s? HE USED TO LOWRIDE ALSO.. HAD A BLUE 66 CHEVY ON D's


O.G, post some pics up of the Shaw from back in the day! 
[/quote]
BIG D-BO, WHAT'S GOOD MY BROTHA?! HOW'S FLORIDA TREATING YA? WHERE THE HOES AT? *HA HA*..I GOTTA CALL MY PEOPLES IN ARIZONA TO SEE IF THEY GOT ANY LEFT (CIRCA 78-89).. A LOT OF SHIT GOT SHUFFLED DURING THE MOVE.. MY BOY BRIAN WHOM I'M STILL IN CONTACT WITH MAY HAVE SOME OLD SHIT.. LET ME CALL HIM


----------



## "G-Money"

whats good bruthas.


----------



## 187PURE

> whats good bruthas.
> [/b]


NUTHIN.. STEALING INTERNET TIME FROM THE MAN AS FUNDI WOULD SAY, LOL


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 08:07 AM~18973855
> *NUTHIN.. STEALING INTERNET TIME FROM THE MAN AS FUNDI WOULD SAY, LOL
> *


  yep i can dig it. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN TRANNY WAS RACING LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA ON THE FREEWAY.. I'MA POUR SOME LUCAS IN IT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS.. DAMN I JUST DROPPED THAT TRANS IN


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 08:40 AM~18973766
> *I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY SOME OF US ARE GETTING SO APPAULED.. NOBODY IN HERE IS BANGING ANYMORE.. MOST OF THE CRIPS IN HERE ARE IN THEIR 40s ANYWAY.. NOTHING WRONG WITH A LITTLE TURF TALK FROM TIME TO TIME, JUST AS LONG AS IT DOES'NT GET OUT OF HAND YA DIG.. IT CAN'T ALWAYS BE ABOUT RIDING 24/7.. THE CONVO DOES SWAY A LITTLE.. SOME OF THE STORIES ARE QUITE INTERTAINING (IF YOU ASK ME).. WE ALL GROWN MEN IN HEAR, AND WE ALL RESPECT EACH OTHER.. SNOW IF YOU GOT A STORY TO TELL, I'M AN EAR FOR YA HOMEBOY
> *



solid brutha


----------



## cripn8ez

> whats good bruthas.
> [/b]


whoop whoop homie


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 3 2010, 08:44 AM~18974003
> *whoop whoop homie
> *


What it dew hommie. Everything good ur way.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 3 2010, 08:43 AM~18973995
> *solid brutha
> *


MAWFUCKAS GOTTA KNOW SNOW, WE COME FROM THE GHETTO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 3 2010, 08:44 AM~18974003
> *whoop whoop homie
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 09:45 AM~18974008
> *MAWFUCKAS GOTTA KNOW SNOW, WE COME FROM THE GHETTO
> *



where dope feens die wit a pipe n they mouth lol too short


----------



## cripn8ez

> What it dew hommie. Everything good ur way.
> [/b]



same ole same but i c a light n the far :biggrin: lol


----------



## illstorm

> *187PURE	Posted Today, 09:48 AM
> :biggrin: *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 06:48 AM~18974017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 04:16 PM~18969545
> *You're invited to our next meeting when your ready. Think you can fill Zues's shoes?
> *


Thanks for the invite. I have so much going on right now. I (nor anyone) could never fill 'Zues'' shoes.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Nov 3 2010, 10:52 AM~18974731
> *Thanks for the invite. I have so much going on right now. I (nor anyone) could never fill 'Zues'' shoes.
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

SOMEBODY POST ZUESS {RIP}


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 3 2010, 09:30 AM~18974197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE HAD SO MUCH FUN BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## bigtroubles1

Ok my charger says batteries r full I rechecked all wiring and still clicking
Can the batteries be full and still not wrk . 
Isn't their a way to bypass noids to get car up off the ground ?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 08:19 AM~18974896
> *Ok my charger says batteries r full I rechecked all wiring and still clicking
> Can the batteries be full and still not wrk .
> Isn't their a way to bypass noids to get car up off the ground ?
> *


its your solenoids. and yes direct hot to your armacher. use your battery cables (standard - & + applies) and tap the armacher. assuming you just want to get it up high enough to move it.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:19 AM~18974896
> *Ok my charger says batteries r full I rechecked all wiring and still clicking
> Can the batteries be full and still not wrk .
> Isn't their a way to bypass noids to get car up off the ground ?
> *



Are you using a meter or LOAD testing them? You have to put them under a load. Have you made sure that you put your cables on tight? Are all your switches not working? You can "jump" your motor if it's bad.... put your negative on the block and your positive on your motor post and if that works then you have a bad motor. I doubt that though. Do you have pancake? If so, make sure your wiring is right and check your solenoid grounds again


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:19 AM~18974896
> *Ok my charger says batteries r full I rechecked all wiring and still clicking
> Can the batteries be full and still not wrk .
> Isn't their a way to bypass noids to get car up off the ground ?
> *


Also don't buy the cheap solenoids. (auto zone) That can make a big difference between cruising with a smile on your face and 4th of July in your trunk :uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2010, 10:31 AM~18974955
> *Are you using a meter or LOAD testing them? You have to put them under a load. Have you made sure that you put your cables on tight? Are all your switches not working? You can "jump" your motor if it's bad.... put your negative on the block and your positive on your motor post and if that works then you have a bad motor. I doubt that though. Do you have pancake? If so, make sure your wiring is right and check your solenoid grounds again
> *


Just meter testing I might have to go get batteries load tested . I don't know how the shit got fucced up when all I disconnected was the motor and noids and batteries. Then I put tha batteries on the concrete and the prez was l like don't put batteries on ground it' ruins them, but thEn I looked it up online and that's bs. Idk how I fried a noid( if that's the case) after I installed everything and went to go check is when I got the click noise(just 1 click, not rapid clicking like if batteries are Low) so it can't be batteries. It's either wiring or noids.
I'll take it to Hoppos or konnected tomorrow and see what they say .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2010, 09:33 AM~18974970
> *Also don't buy the cheap solenoids. (auto zone) That can make a big difference between cruising with a smile on your face and 4th of July in your trunk :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: lol!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 08:43 AM~18975040
> *Just meter testing I might have to go get batteries load tested . I don't know how the shit got fucced up when all I disconnected was the motor and noids and batteries. Then I put tha batteries on the concrete and the prez was l like don't put batteries on ground it' ruins them, but thEn I looked it up online and that's bs. Idk how I fried a noid( if that's the case) after I installed everything and went to go check is when I got the click noise(just 1 click, not rapid clicking like if batteries are Low) so it can't be batteries. It's either wiring or noids.
> I'll take it to Hoppos or konnected tomorrow and see what they say .
> *


Rookie!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:54 AM~18975113
> *Rookie!
> *


Haha can't they test that shit for u ? I don't have anything to test battery load


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 08:59 AM~18975152
> *Haha can't they test that shit for u ? I don't have anything to test battery load
> *


yes he can. but knowing you, you probably got your 24 volt wire hooked up to 12. :rofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:13 AM~18975264
> *yes he can. but knowing you, you probably got your 24 volt wire hooked up to 12.  :rofl:
> *


Nigg knock it off ! Wait that would cause clicking too lol?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:21 AM~18975310
> *Nigg knock it off ! Wait that would cause clicking too lol?
> *


so how you gonna get your car up to take to albert at hoppo's? :rofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:23 AM~18975326
> *so how you gonna get your car up to take to albert at hoppo's? :rofl:
> *


Bluez can be driven FULLY LOCKED OR DUMPED ALL THE Way down.. ITS NOTHING


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:34 AM~18975404
> *Bluez can be driven FULLY LOCKED OR DUMPED ALL THE Way down.. ITS NOTHING
> *


i assume its laid as we speak. good luck on those fucked up streets in pomona and ontario.

but if you wanna raise it up a little... just use the jumper cable hot wire...put it on the first 24 volt(+) and tap the armacher (starter motor) on the pump. make sure your ground is hooked up. Rookie!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:41 AM~18975474
> *i assume its laid as we speak. good luck on those fucked up streets in pomona and ontario.
> 
> but if you wanna raise it up a little... just use the jumper cable hot wire...put it on the first 24 volt(+) and tap the armacher (starter motor) on the pump. make sure your ground is hooked up. Rookie!
> *


Alright, good lookin out ..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:41 AM~18975474
> *i assume its laid as we speak. good luck on those fucked up streets in pomona and ontario.
> 
> but if you wanna raise it up a little... just use the jumper cable hot wire...put it on the first 24 volt(+) and tap the armacher (starter motor) on the pump. make sure your ground is hooked up. Rookie!
> *


Basically I'm bypassing the noids ? So battery to cable , cable to motor . And lift it up ?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:46 AM~18975514
> *Alright, good lookin out ..
> *


no problem youngsta.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:49 AM~18975533
> *Basically I'm bypassing the noids ? So battery to cable , cable to motor . And lift it up ?
> *


correct...but tap the cable on the armacher. cause that cable will be a constant hot. you dont wanna burn out the motor.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 3 2010, 09:54 AM~18975113-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:13 AM~18975264
> *yes he can. but knowing you, you probably got your 24 volt wire hooked up to 12.  :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:23 AM~18975326
> *so how you gonna get your car up to take to albert at hoppo's? :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Stop giving the youngsta a hard time.. :biggrin: *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:53 AM~18975560
> *correct...but tap the cable on the armacher.  cause that cable will be a constant hot. you dont wanna burn out the motor.
> *


Ok thanks


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 3 2010, 09:55 AM~18975580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Stop giving the youngsta a hard time..  :biggrin:
> *


hey i went through it when is was a youngsta a long long long long time ago. :biggrin: besides, i helped him out a lil bit. i still think its one or more of his solenoids. maybe he has the top wires on the wrong plug on top of the solenoids. hahahaha


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18975580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Stop giving the youngsta a hard time..  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
But it is funny to hear him explain it then call him a rookie lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:56 AM~18975583
> *Ok thanks
> *


 Why you didnt tell im to do it the other way so he dont arc the motor screw?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:43 AM~18975040
> *Just meter testing I might have to go get batteries load tested . I don't know how the shit got fucced up when all I disconnected was the motor and noids and batteries. Then I put tha batteries on the concrete and the prez was l like don't put batteries on ground it' ruins them, but thEn I looked it up online and that's bs. Idk how I fried a noid( if that's the case) after I installed everything and went to go check is when I got the click noise(just 1 click, not rapid clicking like if batteries are Low) so it can't be batteries. It's either wiring or noids.
> I'll take it to Hoppos or konnected tomorrow and see what they say .
> *



Those are the three things that will cause your system to "click".


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 10:07 AM~18975686
> *Why you didnt tell im to do it the other way so he dont arc the motor screw?
> *


i made it as simple as possible. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:11 AM~18975731
> *i made it as simple as possible.  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
I forgot hes a rookie lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 10:12 AM~18975740
> *:thumbsup:
> I forgot  hes a rookie  lol
> *


 :rofl: he'll be alright....baby steps.


----------



## illstorm

> *187PURE  Today, 12:03 PM
> WE HAD SO MUCH FUN BACK IN THE DAY*


Yes sir! No matter how dark some days became.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:56 AM~18975583
> *Ok thanks
> *


I forgot to mention... When you replace your solenoid, don't just replace one. But rather, replace all on that side. Don't go cheap either. Go with a stronger solenoid that's specifically made for Lowriders like Accumax.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 12:07 PM~18975686
> *Why you didnt tell im to do it the other way so he dont arc the motor screw?
> *


What's the other way


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:29 AM~18975870
> *What's the other way
> *


see what i mean bigswanga? :rofl: 

the other way would be to reverse the tap. hook the jumper cable up to the motor and tap the battery. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


















.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 12:31 PM~18975883
> *see what i mean bigswanga?  :rofl:
> 
> the other way would be to reverse the tap. hook the jumper cable up to the motor and tap the battery.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> .
> *


Oh k , that sound safer


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:39 AM~18975945
> *Oh k , that sound safer
> *


but watch out you don't get too close the the flux capacitor. hno:


----------



## bigtroubles1

So if I bypass noids and tap battery and it raises up , does that mean my noida are bad? And if I tap and it don't raise does that mean it's the batteries ? Also the rack is painted besides were the noids make contact , does the whole bar have to be bare metal or just were the noids make contact ?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 12:44 PM~18975989
> *but watch out you don't get too close the the flux capacitor. hno:
> *


And what's that .


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 01:55 PM~18976081
> *And what's that .
> *


HE'S FUCKING WITH YOU.. IT'S FROM THE OLD MOVIE 'BACK TO THE FUTURE' WITH MICHEAL J FOX LOL


----------



## 187PURE

NOTHER THANG.. IF YOU DISCONECTED THE NOIDS, MAKE SURE YOU HOOKED THEM BACK UP PROPERLY


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 01:25 PM~18976308
> *HE'S FUCKING WITH YOU.. IT'S FROM THE OLD MOVIE 'BACK TO THE FUTURE' WITH MICHEAL J FOX LOL
> *


Lol that fuccer


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 01:26 PM~18976314
> *NOTHER THANG.. IF YOU DISCONECTED THE NOIDS, MAKE SURE YOU HOOKED THEM BACK UP PROPERLY
> *


When I say disconnect I just disconnected from battery . That's it. Just plug n play type stuff .


----------



## bigtroubles1

So if I bypass noids and tap battery and it raises up , does that mean my noida are bad? And if I tap and it don't raise does that mean it's the batteries ? Also the rack is painted besides were the noids make contact , does the whole bar have to be bare metal or just were the noids make contact ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Nov 3 2010, 08:52 AM~18974731-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the invite. I have so much going on right now. I (nor anyone) could never fill 'Zues'' shoes.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 09:01 AM~18974791
> *SOMEBODY POST ZUESS {RIP}
> *



I'm in touch with his brother. We're possibly going to set up a nice tribute display when Imperials has our 50th anniversary.

Not that many photos of Zues are around, that was before digital cameras were out. His brother will help.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 12:52 PM~18976483
> *So if I bypass noids and tap battery/MOTOR and it raises up , does that mean my noida are bad? YES And if I tap and it don't raise does that mean it's the batteries ? Also the rack is painted besides were the noids make contact , does the whole bar have to be bare metal or just were the noids make contact ?
> *


The solenoids have to be grounded on clean metal to work best. Make sure your motors are not burned, if they spin then you may have broken the key.

Sounds like a noid problem for the most part since you've confirmed the batts are good.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 3 2010, 02:39 PM~18976764
> *The solenoids have to be grounded on clean metal to work best. Make sure your motors are not burned, if they spin then you may have broken the key.
> 
> Sounds like a noid problem for the most part since you've confirmed the batts are good.
> *


Ok I'm going to just scrape some more paint around the noids. It's prolly the problem . The batteries are good, at least they were wen I took them out the car


----------



## ROBLEDO

i think we're gonna need a pop-up book for this guy. something with a lot of pictures. :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 3 2010, 06:45 AM~18974008
> *MAWFUCKAS GOTTA KNOW SNOW, WE COME FROM THE GHETTO
> *


And now your a office \ house ***** ! Hahahaha


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 02:47 PM~18977208
> *i think we're gonna need a pop-up book for this guy. something with a lot of pictures. :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*STALL THE YOUNGSTA OUT.........

THEY SAY THAT HYDRAULIC BOOK IS PRETTY GOOD SOMEBODY WAS SLANGIN ON HERE....*

*EITHER HE HAS LOW BATTS OR BAD SOLENOIDS THATS IT.... :biggrin: *


----------



## chevy_boy

*HERE YOU GO LIL HOMIE ..... * 

*THIS IS THE BOOK I WAS REFERING TOO.*


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 3 2010, 04:52 PM~18977721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO LIL HOMIE .....
> 
> THIS IS THE BOOK I WAS REFERING TOO.
> *


Thanks, I understand it just wanna make sure . But I don't need that book when I got my fellow lay it lowers to help me out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:52 PM~18977721
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO LIL HOMIE .....
> 
> THIS IS THE BOOK I WAS REFERING TOO.
> *


Na. Na. 


CF with TRU dogs help should be in print soon! Them two know it alls book about 600pgs. Big Scotty is a ghost cowriter and editor! Hahahahaha.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2010, 10:33 AM~18974970
> *Also don't buy the cheap solenoids. (auto zone) That can make a big difference between cruising with a smile on your face and 4th of July in your trunk :uh:
> *


real [email protected]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 3 2010, 05:21 PM~18978352
> *real [email protected]
> *


never had a issue here.. Plus they have 1yr warranty. We just got a Orileys here so. we got access to better noids now..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 3 2010, 05:31 PM~18978430
> *never had a issue here.. Plus they have 1yr warranty. We just got a Orileys here so. we got access to better noids now..
> *


your car has more issues that your solonoids you Kamala lookin' mothafucca!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 3 2010, 06:18 PM~18978805
> *your car has more issues that your solonoids you Kamala lookin' mothafucca!!!!
> *


Hate is good! Now go ride your old man bike chico! And for the love of god don't wear them gay ass chaps and payaso boots!


----------



## El Bear y MC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Oct 29 2010, 10:36 AM~18939346
> *  *


   QVo ese wat it do :nicoderm:


----------



## El Bear y MC

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 29 2010, 08:54 AM~18938846
> * :thumbsup:  :wave: *


 Wat's gud Cripn8ez ... uffin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

i connected motor to jumper cables and tap'd pos battery terminal and nothing happened, so whats next ?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 09:41 PM~18981357
> *i connected motor to jumper cables and tap'd pos battery terminal and nothing happened, so whats next ?
> *


was the battery negative grounded? if it is...then common sense will tell you the armacher is bad. but i doubt you ever took an armacher apart to see just how bad it is. my suggestion to you is to take to hoppo's.


.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:44 AM~18975989
> *but watch out you don't get too close the the flux capacitor. hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 10:02 PM~18981543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Firme Chola_@Nov 3 2010, 09:30 PM~18980648
> *  QVo ese wat it do :nicoderm:
> *



Nada....... Whats cracking? :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18981484
> *was the battery negative grounded? if it is...then common sense will tell you the armacher is bad. but i doubt you ever took an armacher apart to see just how bad it is. my suggestion to you is to take to hoppo's.
> .
> *


Or 
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## bigswanga

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: bigswanga, ROBLEDO, BIGGER BLUE

:wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 10:09 PM~18981599
> *Or
> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> *


hahaha if i was still in ontario i'd go help his ass. shit, someones needs to teach his ass. he gonna blow something up by himself. hahaha


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18981608
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: bigswanga, ROBLEDO, BIGGER BLUE
> 
> :wave:
> *


yeah...what up homie?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:11 PM~18981612
> *hahaha if i was still in ontario i'd go help his ass. shit, someones needs to teach his ass. he gonna blow something up by himself. hahaha
> *


 :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 3 2010, 06:18 PM~18978805
> *your car has more issues that your solonoids you Kamala lookin' mothafucca!!!!
> *


 :0 ***** cf said kamala :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn fundi!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:54 PM~18981484
> *was the battery negative grounded? if it is...then common sense will tell you the armacher is bad. but i doubt you ever took an armacher apart to see just how bad it is. my suggestion to you is to take to hoppo's.
> .
> *


no it wasnt grounded, u didnt menion all that clown,, and stop talking shit im trying to learn.. and i know its not all that other crap yur saying becuz nothing wasnt takin apart just the pump from the batteries and the noids, 2 simple wires were taking apart and the batteries, which i know how to wire up..so idk how it fucced up


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 11:18 PM~18981664
> *no it wasnt grounded, u didnt menion all that clown,, and stop talking shit im trying to learn.. and i know its not all that other crap yur saying becuz nothing wasnt takin apart just the pump from the batteries and the noids, 2 simple wires were taking apart and the batteries, which i know how to wire up..so idk how it fucced up
> *


DId you fix it? :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 3 2010, 09:41 AM~18975474-->
> 
> 
> 
> i assume its laid as we speak. good luck on those fucked up streets in pomona and ontario.
> 
> but if you wanna raise it up a little... just use the jumper cable hot wire...put it on the first 24 volt(+) and tap the armacher (starter motor) on the pump. *make sure your  ground is hooked up. Rookie!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:18 PM~18981664
> *no it wasnt grounded, u didnt menion all that clown,, and stop talking shit im trying to learn.. and i know its not all that other crap yur saying becuz nothing wasnt takin apart just the pump from the batteries and the noids, 2 simple wires were taking apart and the batteries, which i know how to wire up..so idk how it fucced up
> *


yes id did mention it. you just didn't pay attention! at this rate....i should start charging you for this info.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 12:21 AM~18981680
> *DId you fix it? :dunno:
> *


na i dont get whats wrong its starting to get me mad ....i think painting everything is fuccing up my ground


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:23 PM~18981695
> *yes id did mention it. you just didn't pay attention! at this rate....i should start charging you for this info.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18981747
> *na i dont get whats wrong its starting to get me mad ....i think painting everything is fuccing up my ground
> *


Give me a holla check your pm


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 3 2010, 05:31 PM~18978430
> *never had a issue here.. Plus they have 1yr warranty. We just got a Orileys here so. we got access to better noids now..
> *


They may have a 1 year warranty but that's a warranty for the solenoid itself and not a trunk fire. The cheaper the solenoid, the better chance they will stick open and cause a "run away motor' and possible fire


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 12:23 AM~18981695
> *yes id did mention it. you just didn't pay attention! at this rate....i should start charging you for this info.
> *


dont be editing yur post, but um where u at ill come thru so u can peep it


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:30 PM~18981747
> *na i dont get whats wrong its starting to get me mad ....i think painting everything is fuccing up my ground
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2010, 11:32 PM~18981760
> *They may have a 1 year warranty but that's a warranty for the solenoid itself and not a trunk fire. The cheaper the solenoid, the better chance they will stick open and cause a "run away motor' and possible fire
> *


 :uh: You wasting your time


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 PM~18981768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 12:33 AM~18981768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol go kill yurself cuz


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 10:33 PM~18981768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18981761
> *dont be editing yur post, but um where u at ill come thru so u can peep it
> *


i didn't edit the post. go back and look at it. i'm just trying to help you out a lil bit to get you to where you need to go so they can fix it for you. at the sam time having a lil fun at your expense. :biggrin: 


and i'm in long beach.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 3 2010, 11:32 PM~18981760
> *They may have a 1 year warranty but that's a warranty for the solenoid itself and not a trunk fire. The cheaper the solenoid, the better chance they will stick open and cause a "run away motor' and possible fire
> *


This my lil brother...***** makes me proud :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 2 2010, 04:09 PM~18969502
> *I'm with you 100%
> 
> Those times are over. Me and my friends lost too much due to ignorance and poverty. The only thing I took with me was conditioning to deal with real problems and adversity now that I'm older.
> 
> All I want to do know is be a family man and enjoy my hobbies. That ghetto lifestyle shit won't do anything except get you caught up with problems. Lowriding is a way out of that.
> 
> Let's just get'n keep this money the honest way and keep building our cars. We have to keep improving our cars.
> *



I feel you on that one. After making positives moves in life, why would anyone want to glorify this ignorant, niggotry :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 10:34 PM~18981777
> *lol go kill yurself cuz
> *


oh, so now you're banging on me? watch your step youngsta. :nicoderm:


----------



## lbrewer




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 PM~18981768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 11:34 PM~18981776
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I gotta save that one!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 PM~18981771
> *:uh: You wasting your time
> *


I guess I have too much common sense :uh:


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 PM~18981768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Este guey!!


----------



## bigswanga

Lets see if we fixed it? 11:55 pm lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 3 2010, 11:38 PM~18981808
> *oh, so now you're banging on me?  watch your step youngsta. :nicoderm:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 12:55 AM~18981909
> *Lets see if we fixed it? 11:55 pm  lol
> *


thanks , ima actually buy 3 more batteries tomorrow to run six and then wire it up and let u know, but thanks for the help....


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Nov 3 2010, 10:55 PM~18981909-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if we fixed it? 11:55 pm  lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Nov 3 2010, 10:57 PM~18981921
> *:sprint:
> *


 :rofl: he a youngsta...he don't know any better. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 11:59 PM~18981930
> *thanks , ima  actually buy 3 more batteries tomorrow to run six and then wire it up and let u know, but thanks for the help....
> *


Make sure 2 batteries per solenoid  And that how many?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 11:59 PM~18981930
> *thanks , ima  actually buy 3 more batteries tomorrow to run six and then wire it up and let u know, but thanks for the help....
> *


Never mix new and old batteries. That really goes with everything but especially with stuff like hydraulics. Replace all at the same time. Do the same with your solenoids because they are all working together and when you replace one solenoid or battery, the ones you didn't replace are doomed next.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 12:00 AM~18981933
> *:rofl:
> :rofl: he a youngsta...he don't know any better. :biggrin:
> *


hno: They be the first to :machinegun: lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2010, 12:04 AM~18981946
> *Never mix new and old batteries. That really goes with everything but especially with stuff like hydraulics. Replace all at the same time. Do the same with your solenoids because they are all working together and when you replace one solenoid or battery, the ones you didn't replace are doomed next.
> *


Hes all right he ONLY a lay and player :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 01:03 AM~18981945
> *Make sure 2 batteries per solenoid   And that how many?
> *


3 noids, 6 batteries lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 12:09 AM~18981967
> *3 noids, 6 batteries lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 01:11 AM~18981971
> *:thumbsup:
> *


check ur pm


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 01:07 AM~18981959
> *Hes all right he ONLY a lay and player  :cheesy:
> *


yea i dont hop just up dwn and 3 wheel ...


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 12:07 AM~18981959
> *Hes all right he ONLY a lay and player  :cheesy:
> *


The last time I checked, that's a no no with all electrical applications :happysad:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2010, 01:14 AM~18981980
> *The last time I checked, that's a no no with all electrical applications :happysad:
> *


batteries are no more than 3 months old tho ...i really dunno how it got fucced up when the batteries were ok before i took em out of the trunk


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 11:16 PM~18981982
> *batteries are no more than 3 months old tho ...i really dunno how it got fucced up when the batteries were ok before i took em out of the trunk
> *


i told you from the beginning its the solenoids. either one or more are no good. or the top of the solenoid is wired wrong.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 01:22 AM~18982004
> *i told you from the beginning its the solenoids. either one or more are no good. or the top of the solenoid is wired wrong.
> *


its a battery , the homie swanga helped a ***** out ... he explained it step by step and came to conclusion its a battery.. u can hear the battery whistle and when u disconnect the ground the humming stops from the first battery


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 12:28 AM~18982018
> *its a battery , the homie swanga helped a ***** out ... he explained it step by step and came to conclusion its a battery.. u can hear the battery whistle and when u disconnect the ground the humming stops from the first battery
> *


 :thumbsup: Holla at ya boy when you need me.


----------



## bigtroubles1

this is the one humming


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 12:32 AM~18982031
> *this is the one humming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats why the noids were just clicking.move that positive back a battery


----------



## bigswanga

And that ground over there to the right needs to be attached to the rack somewhere


----------



## bigtroubles1

> Thats why the noids were just clicking.move that positive back a battery
> [/quote}
> wait which postitve, this is just a pick of when i was charging them ..not of the jumper cable thing u told me.


----------



## bigswanga

And that trunk looks niiice too :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 01:38 AM~18982044
> *And that ground over there to the right needs to be attached to the rack somewhere
> *


lol na i didnt just take this pic its 2 days old.. i followed yur exact intructions with the whole jumper cable thing..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 01:39 AM~18982046
> *And that trunk looks niiice too  :cheesy:
> *


thanks
this was before pic, so as u can see it has been cleaned up a lot ...


----------



## bigswanga

> Thats why the noids were just clicking.move that positive back a battery
> [/quote}
> wait which postitve, this is just a pick of when i was charging them ..not of the jumper cable thing u told me.
> 
> 
> 
> remember the 24 volts it the 2nd battery from the ground.Count count 3 batteries and hook up the power to the solenoid from that battery
Click to expand...


----------



## bigtroubles1

> remember the 24 volts it the 2nd battery from the ground.Count count 3 batteries and hook up the power to the solenoid from that battery


ok look at this , this was the setup after we rearranged it and its exactly the same as i have now and it was wrking fine . 
..










[/quote]


----------



## bigtroubles1

all i did was take the batteries out and disconnected the noids from the battery and painted the trunk. i put everything back and thats when the cliccing came along..


----------



## bigswanga

> ok look at this , this was the setup after we rearranged it and its exactly the same as i have now and it was wrking fine .
> ..


[/quote]
Call me early in the morning


----------



## bigtroubles1

Call me early in the morning 
[/quote]
ok cool


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Nov 4 2010, 12:11 AM~18981971-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you want a cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 12:12 AM~18981974
> *check ur pm
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your gona run 6 batts. Learn about split banks. Its easier and safer on your pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 12:14 AM~18981980
> *The last time I checked, that's a no no with all electrical applications :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just use a voltameter to check voltage drop across the line. Its fine. Now mix brands can suck. Not hurt anything. But one heavy duty deep could over shadow a weeker brand. I switched to gel 29z. 14 to 16 volt baTts. They hold long time and can be mounted anyway! Plus only loose 1/2 volt in winter time.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 12:32 AM~18982030
> *:thumbsup: Holla at ya boy when you need me.
> *


Learn some new tricks old man! Its time for hydrolics and installs to catch up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 12:48 AM~18982068
> *all i did was take the batteries out and disconnected the noids from the battery and painted the trunk. i put everything back and thats when the cliccing came along..
> *


Invest in a votlmeter (Walmart 10$ ) and a starter or load tester! Really sounds like you have a bad ground. Load test the batts. They might hold a charge. Untill you hit switch. Also a volt meter will tell you where the. Load stops on a bank of noids. And I suggested before. Learn about split banks. 6 batts is perfect for a split and so much easier on motors.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

And ya I went air this time. But I run 3 Batts. A bottle and two noids to run it all! I've been wiring cars for a minute.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 01:23 AM~18981695
> *yes id did mention it. you just didn't pay attention! at this rate....i should start charging you for this info.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Nov 4 2010, 01:38 AM~18981805
> *I feel you on that one. After making positives moves in life, why would anyone want to glorify this ignorant, niggotry :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ASS HOLES AINT NO CRIPS


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Nov 3 2010, 11:28 PM~18982018-->
> 
> 
> 
> its a battery , the homie swanga helped a ***** out ... he explained it step by step and came to conclusion its a battery.. u can hear the battery whistle and when u disconnect the ground the humming stops from the first battery
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Nov 3 2010, 11:32 PM~18982031
> *this is the one humming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap. i see the problem. you fucking with them recondition bullshit batteries. you should invest in some GREYS. there's a place in fontana called Centennial off of cherry that sells batteries. and good luck lil crip loco, cuzz, rip, rip rida, tre's, duces and loc.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 4 2010, 06:59 AM~18982795
> *THESE ASS HOLES AINT NO CRIPS
> *


 :uh: didn't see vids till I logged in on lap top. All i got to say is they find the dumbest AKA ****** to keep shit stirred up!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 11:32 AM~18983729
> *:uh: didn't see vids till I logged in on lap top. All i got to say is they find the dumbest AKA ****** to keep shit stirred up!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

THE DEMISE OF THESE YOUNGSTAS WITH THE EXTREME SAG IS REALLY THIS :smh:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 09:55 AM~18983463
> *oh snap. i see the problem. you fucking with them recondition bullshit batteries. you should invest in some GREYS. there's a place in fontana called Centennial off of cherry that sells batteries. and good luck lil crip loco, cuzz, rip, rip rida, tre's, duces and loc.
> *


Yea my ***** got them load tested(no ****) and they ALL WERE BAD !!!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 06:28 AM~18982510
> *Invest in a votlmeter (Walmart 10$ ) and a starter or load tester! Really sounds like you have a bad ground. Load test the batts. They might hold a charge. Untill you hit switch. Also a volt meter will tell you where the. Load stops on a bank of noids.  And I suggested before. Learn about split banks. 6 batts is perfect for a split and so much easier on motors.
> *


Thanks for yur input mr roadmaster , ima just run 4 batteries 48 volts to both pumps .. Ima buy some NEW BATTERIES, this time and not those refurbished 1's


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 05:21 AM~18982500
> *So you want a cookie?
> If your gona run 6 batts. Learn about split banks. Its easier and safer on your pumps!
> Just use a voltameter to check voltage drop across the line. Its fine. Now mix brands can suck. Not hurt anything. But one heavy duty deep could over shadow a weeker brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to gel 29z. 14 to 16 volt baTts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They hold long time and can be mounted anyway! Plus only loose 1/2 volt in winter time.
> Learn some new tricks old man! Its time for hydrolics and installs to catch up!
> *


 :uh: 
Volt meter? Fool he aint tryn hooking up music :twak:
He needs a load tester so he know how much voltage his batteries have when he tap the switch. Dam They are right about you :uh: 


> * I switched to gel 29z. 14 to 16 volt baTts.*


 :uh: Boy you so green ****** can shoot pool on your back!.GTFO with that scare bag shit  

And Last thing! 
Listen to fundi your car will be no fun


----------



## 187PURE

> They hold long time and can be mounted anyway! Plus only loose 1/2 volt in winter time.
> Learn some new tricks old man! Its time for hydrolics and installs to catch up!


:uh: 
Volt meter? Fool he aint tryn hooking up music :twak:
He needs a load tester so he know how much voltage his batteries have when he tap the switch. Dam They are right about you :uh: 

:uh: Boy you so green ****** can shoot pool on your back!.GTFO with that scare bag shit  

And Last thing! 
Listen to fundi your car will be no fun 
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN, HAD TO USE THE QUADRATIC EQUATION TO FIGURE OUT THIS FUCKIN PROBLEM AT THE JOB :banghead:


----------



## chevy_boy

> They hold long time and can be mounted anyway! Plus only loose 1/2 volt in winter time.
> Learn some new tricks old man! Its time for hydrolics and installs to catch up!


:uh: 
Volt meter? Fool he aint tryn hooking up music :twak:
He needs a load tester so he know how much voltage his batteries have when he tap the switch. Dam They are right about you :uh: 

:uh: Boy you so green ****** can shoot pool on your back!.GTFO with that scare bag shit  

And Last thing! 
Listen to fundi your car will be no fun 
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*THE OG HAS SPOKEN!!!!!!  *


----------



## bigtroubles1

That ****** said SCARE BAG , I'M DYIN LAFFIN LOL !!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 4 2010, 01:10 PM~18985346
> *DAMN, HAD TO USE THE QUADRATIC EQUATION TO FIGURE OUT THIS FUCKIN PROBLEM AT THE JOB :banghead:
> *


But you got the job done :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> :uh:
> Volt meter? Fool he aint tryn hooking up music :twak:
> He needs a load tester so he know how much voltage his batteries have when he tap the switch. Dam They are right about you :uh:
> 
> :uh: Boy you so green ****** can shoot pool on your back!.GTFO with that scare bag shit
> 
> And Last thing!
> Listen to fundi your car will be no fun


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*THE OG HAS SPOKEN!!!!!!  *
[/quote]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fuck Scotty!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2010, 02:20 PM~18985927
> *Fuck Scotty!!!!
> *


 :wow: Scotty who?


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 02:22 PM~18985955
> *:wow:  Scotty who?
> *


 :0 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php...100000419855346


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

BLUES AT THA LEAFING SPOT, AND TOMORROW FRESH BATTERIES !!!!
WEST GOOD MY NIGGUZ


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Nov 4 2010, 11:57 AM~18984841-->
> 
> 
> 
> They hold long time and can be mounted anyway! Plus only loose 1/2 volt in winter time.
> Learn some new tricks old man! Its time for hydrolics and installs to catch up!
> 
> :uh:
> Volt meter? Fool he aint tryn hooking up music  :twak:
> He needs a load tester so he know how much voltage his batteries have when he tap the switch. Dam They are right about you  :uh:
> 
> :uh:  Boy you so green ****** can shoot pool on your back!.GTFO with that scare bag shit
> 
> And Last thing!
> Listen to fundi your car will be no fun
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ***** please I can out wire your old ass anyday!! And he needs both! the ohm / volt meter can tell you if a noid is burnt or if there is futile resistance in the contacts!! Also if the wire has issues! load tester only does one thing. How you gona test the rest of the system . Or the resistance in a motor , or if you have a bad contact on a switch. Better yet the exact volt you have after a charge. Not load! but volt you are holding per cel! I like juice just fine . no bag scare statics here. I like both! Just bagged this car because it means a lot to me and wanted my mom to be able to drive it without her ass bouncing from white line to yellow line! Now kick them rocks my ass is pushing!! with my crossmember Neeeeeggggaaa!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2010, 02:20 PM~18985927
> *Fuck Scotty!!!!
> *


Oh oh what he done did now Angel?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 05:34 PM~18987432
> *BLUES AT THA LEAFING SPOT, AND TOMORROW FRESH BATTERIES !!!!
> WEST GOOD MY NIGGUZ
> *


 whats leafing spot? Mike Lamberson's?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 4 2010, 06:36 PM~18987458
> *whats leafing spot? Mike Lamberson's?
> *


OH NA HE TOO FAR FOR ME TO DRIVE(LIKE 30 MINS BUT IM TO LAZY TO DRIVE THAT FAR, PLUS CUZ BE BOOKED UP) BUT I WENT TO RONS COLOR WORKS N UPLAND. HES BEEN DOING ALL MY STRIPING AND LEAFING FOR ME SO FAR.. I GOT ANOTHER SPOT TOO . THAT NIGGU IS 18 YEARS OLD AND HES GOOD AS FUCC AND REASONABLE PRICE .. YALL SHOULD FUCC WITH EM


----------



## bigtroubles1

OLD WHITEMAN RON IS THA LEAFER/STRIPER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 05:42 PM~18987497
> *OH NA HE TOO FAR FOR ME TO DRIVE(LIKE 30 MINS BUT IM TO LAZY TO DRIVE THAT FAR, PLUS CUZ BE BOOKED UP) BUT I WENT TO RONS COLOR WORKS N UPLAND. HES BEEN DOING ALL MY STRIPING AND LEAFING FOR ME SO FAR.. I GOT ANOTHER SPOT TOO . THAT NIGGU IS 18 YEARS OLD AND HES GOOD AS FUCC AND REASONABLE PRICE .. YALL SHOULD FUCC WITH EM
> *


We need some leaf , pin talent on this coast!


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 06:54 PM~18987597
> *We need some leaf , pin talent on this coast!
> *


LEARN THAT SHIT AND START CHARGIN MUTHAFUCCAS.. IT LOOK EASY LOL ..


----------



## bigtroubles1

I WISH I WOULDA STARTED A THREAD FOR BLUES CLUES BUILD, BLUES LOOKS WAY DIFFERENT THEN WHEN I FIRST GOT IT ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 05:56 PM~18987611
> *LEARN THAT SHIT AND START CHARGIN MUTHAFUCCAS.. IT LOOK EASY LOL ..
> *


na all my schooling in engineering and nursing. ( big brain ) . never had a steady hand even to draw a circle. but I can wire and fix a car . Or do health home care all day!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Nov 4 2010, 04:54 PM~18987597-->
> 
> 
> 
> We need some leaf , pin talent on this coast!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 04:56 PM~18987611
> *LEARN THAT SHIT AND START CHARGIN MUTHAFUCCAS.. IT LOOK EASY LOL ..
> *


fundi can't do it. his stomach is to big and his arms are to short to reach out and touch the car. :rofl:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 05:36 PM~18987453
> ****** please I can out wire your old ass anyday!! And he needs both! the ohm / volt meter can tell you if a noid is burnt or if there is futile resistance in the contacts!! Also if the wire has issues! load tester only does one thing. How you gona test the rest of the system . Or the resistance in a motor , or if you have a bad contact on a switch. Better yet the exact volt you have after a charge. Not load! but volt you are holding per cel! I like juice just fine . no bag scare statics here. I like both! Just bagged this car because it means a lot to me and wanted my mom to be able to drive it without her ass bouncing from white line to yellow line!  Now kick them rocks my ass is pushing!! with my crossmember Neeeeeggggaaa!!!!!
> Oh oh what he done did now Angel?
> *


You sound stupid with your techinical bullshit
****** been building riders for years.You get 1 car and now you a expert?
Only a fool would listen to you!You green you spit slime You drip antifreeze.
Your info is contradicting being you DONT own a Hydraulic equipped lowrider.
AND NOONE REPLACES ONE SOLENOID. UNLESS YOUR GREEN 

Im a air ride specialist.Bul i dont ride bags :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Nov 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18987883-->
> 
> 
> 
> fundi can't do it. his stomach is to big and his arms are to short to reach out and touch the car. :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha funny!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18988903
> *You sound stupid with your techinical bullshit
> ****** been building riders for years.You get 1 car and now you a expert?
> Only a fool would listen to you!You green you spit slime You drip antifreeze.
> Your info is contradicting being you DONT own a Hydraulic equipped lowrider.
> AND  NOONE REPLACES ONE SOLENOID. UNLESS YOUR GREEN
> 
> Im a air ride specialist.Bul i dont ride bags :uh:
> *


I've had more then one car. not lowrider. but I had plenty big motors and audio installs. And ase in the feild.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 08:54 PM~18988903
> *You sound stupid with your techinical bullshit
> ****** been building riders for years.You get 1 car and now you a expert?
> Only a fool would listen to you!You green you spit slime You drip antifreeze.
> Your info is contradicting being you DONT own a Hydraulic equipped lowrider.
> AND  NOONE REPLACES ONE SOLENOID. UNLESS YOUR GREEN
> 
> Im a air ride specialist.Bul i dont ride bags :uh:
> *


Ima just start with them batteries first lol ..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 08:06 PM~18989041
> *hahahahaha funny!
> I've had more then one car. GREEN</span>  :uh:*


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 08:16 PM~18989196
> *Ima just start with them batteries first lol ..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

F = FUCKED
U= UP
N= NEVER
D= DID
I= IT
:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 09:57 PM~18989812
> *F = FUCKED
> U= UP
> N= NEVER
> D= DID
> I= IT
> :biggrin:
> *


i see yall got a lil cripmas party going dwn next month


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 08:04 PM~18989886
> *i see yall got a lil cripmas party going dwn next month
> *


real crips only! :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 4 2010, 09:04 PM~18989886
> *i see yall got a lil cripmas party going dwn next month
> *


Yep come on party with us ULTIMATE RIDERS car club 








We gonna have a good time :cheesy: 
Tickets 18 solo 30 double bring a date lets celebrate :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18990029
> *real riders only! :roflmao:
> *


Fixed :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

Hit me up i have 18 left :cheesy:


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 10:16 PM~18991294
> *Fixed  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 5 2010, 12:49 AM~18991872
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Man I'm pissed! Found out a damn pedo been ryding with me! Need to get this kat and his shop of lay it low with a quickness! He's been looking at our kids at shows and on line!


----------



## "G-Money"

T.G.I.F. whats good bruthas. :420:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lbrewer_@Nov 4 2010, 12:39 AM~18981816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint fadin this one :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 4 2010, 08:57 PM~18989812
> *F = FUCKED
> U= UP
> N= NEVER
> D= DID
> I= IT
> :biggrin:
> *


I got your green!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, Skim, 96ROADMASTER

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 5 2010, 07:51 AM~18993014
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, Skim, 96ROADMASTER
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats real talk. good vid.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 4 2010, 07:25 PM~18987883
> *fundi can't do it. his stomach is to big and his arms are to short to reach out and touch the car. :rofl:
> *


 :0 aint that a bitch


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 5 2010, 08:10 AM~18993151
> *:0 aint that a bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm working on it! its getting hard to drop down and get out of this layed out car.. :uh: damn knees!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 07:27 AM~18993303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm working on it! its getting hard to drop down and get out of this layed out car.. :uh: damn knees!!!
> *


the only reason your car is layed is because its easier to roll your big ass out the car. :roflmao: i'm sorry bro. you make it to easy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 5 2010, 08:32 AM~18993359
> *the only reason your car is layed is because its easier to roll your big ass out the car.  :roflmao:  i'm sorry bro. you make it to easy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wait till I roll back over there this X-mas!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18993419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wait till I roll back over there this X-mas!!
> *


thats if seth doesn't roll you up first. :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 07:50 AM~18993003
> *I got your green!!!
> *


I hope its in stacks of hundreds :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 5 2010, 11:02 AM~18994462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 who's the dude in your avi? Your not a **** right?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 5 2010, 10:27 AM~18994160
> *I hope its in stacks of hundreds :cheesy:
> *


ones and rolls of quarters!! :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

ID LIKE TO SHOUT OUT MY ***** BENNY FROM THAT ULTIMATE RIDERS CC THAT ***** WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO FIGURED OUT Y MY JUICE WASN'T JUICING..
IT WAS THE BATTERIES . I PUT SOME NEW ONES IN AND A ***** IS BK IN THA GAME..BUT ID JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT BENNY IS A COOL CAT BECUZ HE WALKED ME THRU ALL THE STEPS AT 12AM N THE MORNING TO HELP ME FIGURE OUT .. THANKS HOMIES !!!!! IMA NEED A QUOTE FO HAT TRUNK TOO


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18998352
> *ID LIKE TO SHOUT OUT MY ***** BENNY FROM THAT ULTIMATE RIDERS CC THAT ***** WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO FIGURED OUT Y MY JUICE WASN'T JUICING..
> IT WAS THE BATTERIES . I PUT SOME NEW ONES IN AND A ***** IS BK IN THA GAME..BUT ID JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT BENNY IS A COOL CAT BECUZ HE WALKED ME THRU ALL THE STEPS AT 12AM N THE MORNING TO HELP ME FIGURE OUT .. THANKS HOMIES !!!!! IMA NEED A QUOTE FO HAT TRUNK TOO
> *


theirs gonna be a pop quiz later.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lol!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 06:04 PM~18997083
> *ones and rolls of quarters!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18998352
> *ID LIKE TO SHOUT OUT MY ***** BENNY FROM THAT ULTIMATE RIDERS CC THAT ***** WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO FIGURED OUT Y MY JUICE WASN'T JUICING..
> IT WAS THE BATTERIES . I PUT SOME NEW ONES IN AND A ***** IS BK IN THA GAME..BUT ID JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT BENNY IS A COOL CAT BECUZ HE WALKED ME THRU ALL THE STEPS AT 12AM N THE MORNING TO HELP ME FIGURE OUT .. THANKS HOMIES !!!!! IMA NEED A QUOTE FO HAT TRUNK TOO
> *


  Anytime Lowrider :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18996905
> *who's the dude in your avi? Your not a **** right?
> *


 :buttkick: THAT'S MIX MASTER SPADE {RIP} OF COMPTON CALIFORNIA :uh: 

HE WAS ONE OF THE FIRST WEST COAST RAPPERS WHO HELPED LAY DOWN THE FOUNDATION, ALONG WITH ICE T, KING T, TODDY T, AND NWA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 6 2010, 12:49 AM~18999049
> *theirs gonna be  a pop quiz later.
> *


lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 6 2010, 07:10 AM~19000133
> *:buttkick: THAT'S MIX MASTER SPADE {RIP} OF COMPTON CALIFORNIA :uh:
> 
> HE WAS ONE OF THE FIRST WEST COAST RAPPERS WHO HELPED LAY DOWN THE FOUNDATION, ALONG WITH ICE T, KING T, TODDY T, AND NWA
> *


 :wow: 

I need to be schooled then. I only know Ice T and NWA.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 6 2010, 10:41 AM~19000502
> *:wow:
> 
> I need to be schooled then. I only know Ice T and NWA.
> *


SPADE HELPED PIONEER THE WEST COAST SOUND BACK IN THE 80s. HE ACTUALLY USED TO DJ BEFORE HE DID HIS SINGING STYLE OF RAP. HE WENT TO NY WHERE HE PICKED UP THE SCRATCH AND WAS DOING PARTIES IN THE SOUTH CENTRAL AREA.. SOUTH CENTRAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS WERE GLORIFYING THE P-FUNK SOUND. SPADE BROUGHT SOMETHING NEW TO THE TABLE. HE COLLABORATED A LOT WITH TODDY T. SPADE PURCHASED A HARLEY (I THINK) AND LATER CRASHED AND WAS KILLED IN EARLY 2000's (MAYBE BETWEEN 02 AND 04). HE WILL ALWAYS BE A WEST COAST LEGEND


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

DAMN DID YALL PEEP DJ VEGAS WITH A FINGER WAVE AT 5:46? :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 6 2010, 10:16 AM~19001313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 5 2010, 09:05 PM~18998352
> *ID LIKE TO SHOUT OUT MY ***** BENNY FROM THAT ULTIMATE RIDERS CC THAT ***** WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO FIGURED OUT Y MY JUICE WASN'T JUICING..
> IT WAS THE BATTERIES . I PUT SOME NEW ONES IN AND A ***** IS BK IN THA GAME..BUT ID JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT BENNY IS A COOL CAT BECUZ HE WALKED ME THRU ALL THE STEPS AT 12AM N THE MORNING TO HELP ME FIGURE OUT .. THANKS HOMIES !!!!! IMA NEED A QUOTE FO HAT TRUNK TOO
> *


OG IN THE GAME *****!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 5 2010, 10:49 PM~18999049
> *theirs gonna be  a pop quiz later.
> *


LMFAO!!!! BOY U A SITE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 6 2010, 08:41 AM~19000502
> *:wow:
> 
> I need to be schooled then. I only know Ice T and NWA.
> *


THANK GLENDALE ......LOL..... :biggrin: 

THIS IS HOOD SHIT!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

izuMg1GGnMc&feature


----------



## ROBLEDO

who remembers these?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Cleaned 8 ww tires! And it rained on the way to cruz in. then got sunny.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I want one them buicks so bad!! The master more though. I like the 4 doors. But the two door is cool( red and white ride) just sand baged drop to on heated springs. Old school. This is the dealer we got car from in 94. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 6 2010, 12:11 PM~19001297
> *SPADE HELPED PIONEER THE WEST COAST SOUND BACK IN THE 80s.  HE ACTUALLY USED TO DJ BEFORE HE DID HIS SINGING STYLE OF RAP.  HE WENT TO NY WHERE HE PICKED UP THE SCRATCH AND WAS DOING PARTIES IN THE SOUTH CENTRAL AREA.. SOUTH CENTRAL BACK IN THOSE DAYS WERE GLORIFYING THE P-FUNK SOUND. SPADE BROUGHT SOMETHING NEW TO THE TABLE. HE  COLLABORATED A LOT WITH TODDY T.  SPADE PURCHASED A HARLEY (I THINK) AND LATER CRASHED AND WAS KILLED IN EARLY 2000's (MAYBE BETWEEN 02 AND 04).  HE WILL ALWAYS BE A WEST COAST LEGEND
> *


"if your ever in compton you betta bring a gun" that was on one of my swap meet tapes i bought at the orange show swap meet in san bernardino back in 8th grade


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 6 2010, 02:32 PM~19001949
> *who remembers these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do and remember the LA Gear with the map of LA on them


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 08:19 PM~19003336
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO I GUESS NOW THE *****'S A BONAFIDE BIKER WITH A DAMN RAG ON HIS HEAD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 09:38 PM~19003986
> *this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S WASSUP.. SOMEBODY SHOULD HELP THE OLD CHAP WITH BODY WORK AND PAINT


----------



## bigtroubles1

EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


----------



## hollywoodcole

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 6 2010, 11:27 PM~19005582
> *SO I GUESS NOW THE *****'S A BONAFIDE BIKER WITH A DAMN RAG ON HIS HEAD
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Nov 7 2010, 12:15 AM~19005783-->
> 
> 
> 
> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hollywoodcole_@Nov 7 2010, 02:12 AM~19006068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Lol


----------



## illstorm

> *ROBLEDO  Yesterday, 04:32 PM
> who remembers these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Back and the day a kat use to go down to the alley(LA fashion district). Coped the Ellesse velour sweat suite with a fresh pair. Also bought my first pair of $100.00 Filas in 83 from the alley. 








:


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim  Yesterday, 10:38 PM
> this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A lowrider conversing with a tru-rider. A beautiful thang  



> *187PURE	Posted Today, 02:28 AM
> 
> THAT'S WASSUP.. SOMEBODY SHOULD HELP THE OLD CHAP WITH BODY WORK AND PAINT *


Feeling the Patina :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Nov 7 2010, 04:12 AM~19006068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 7 2010, 09:40 AM~19006534
> *Back and the day a kat use to go down to the alley(LA fashion district). Coped the Ellesse velour sweat suite with a fresh pair. Also bought my first pair of $100.00 Filas in 83 from the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *


****** USED TO WEAR FILAS BACK IN THE DAY AND DO THAT DUMB ASS FILA DANCE


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Nov 6 2010, 12:22 PM~19001632
> *OG IN THE GAME *****!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 7 2010, 06:40 AM~19006534
> *Back and the day a kat use to go down to the alley(LA fashion district). Coped the Ellesse velour sweat suite with a fresh pair. Also bought my first pair of $100.00 Filas in 83 from the alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *


i don't know bout all that red. i had the blue ones with a red and white stripe. also had the all white with the red and black stripe.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Nov 7 2010, 03:12 AM~19006068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:0


----------



## RegalBegal

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 08:51 AM~19006794
> *i don't know bout all that red. i had the blue ones with a red and white stripe. also had the all white with the red and black stripe.
> *


knowing u, u'll get the ones in pink and say only "g's" can rock *** shit. :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 7 2010, 07:00 AM~19006609
> ******* USED TO WEAR FILAS BACK IN THE DAY AND DO THAT DUMB ASS FILA DANCE
> *


i had a fila sweat suit. silver with fila going down the right arm and leg. it also had fila in the inside of the hood that sipped up.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by RegalBegal_@Nov 7 2010, 08:04 AM~19006851
> *knowing u, u'll get the ones in pink and say only "g's" can rock *** shit.  :uh:
> *


knowing me? you don't know me. fuck you and this fake username!


----------



## RegalBegal

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 09:16 AM~19006911
> *knowing me? you don't know me. fuck you and this fake username!
> *


fukk off robleedinghoe. like u got a name around here except to nut on ur own face.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by RegalBegal_@Nov 7 2010, 08:23 AM~19006942
> *fukk off robleedinghoe. like u got a name around here except to nut on ur own face.
> *


fuck you.


----------



## RegalBegal

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 09:27 AM~19006961
> *fuck you.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=74281
> *


:no:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by RegalBegal_@Nov 7 2010, 08:29 AM~19006967
> *:no:
> *


close enough. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 08:51 AM~19006794
> *i don't know bout all that red. i had the blue ones with a red and white stripe. also had the all white with the red and black stripe.
> *


 :biggrin: lol i paroled in some of them with cord doe roids and a Lacasna (shirt with the lil green aligator in the front) lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Man you'll need to stp messing up the bros thread!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 7 2010, 08:38 AM~19007006
> *:biggrin: lol i paroled in some of them with cord doe roids and a Lacasna (shirt with the lil green aligator in the front)  lol
> *


corduroys and pendletons with heavy starch. :thumbsup: oh, and cortez's


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 7 2010, 08:47 AM~19007059
> *Man you'll need to stp messing up the bros thread!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 01:15 AM~19005783
> *EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats. that's a big deal. i will never forget the day i was awarded mine.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 11:21 AM~19007222
> *congrats. that's a big deal. i will never forget the day i was awarded mine.
> *


Yea , I was very happy.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JUST TIPPIN THROUGH! WHATS GOOD BOTHAZ!


----------



## cripn8ez

my new truc got it friday nite











































yo homie congratz on ur plaque bro keep up the good work..

fila haha thats all i use to wear way bacc and that sergio tacheni how ever u spell it lol..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 10:28 AM~19007276
> *Yea , I was very happy.
> *


So party at your crib?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 7 2010, 10:22 AM~19007627
> *my new truc got it friday nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo homie congratz on ur plaque bro keep up the good work..
> 
> fila haha thats all i use to wear way bacc and that sergio tacheni how ever u spell it lol..
> *


foo said sergio tacchini. hahahahaha yeah i had a couple of sweatshirts. nice looking truck homie.


----------



## ROBLEDO

who remembers Diadora's and Bufalino's? :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 03:27 PM~19008051
> *who remembers Diadora's and Bufalino's?  :cheesy:
> *



haha yea i had alot of then sergio tachini sweet suits lol thats all i use to wear bacc then besides diccies. man i had a few pairs of bufalinos lol thats way bacc..

thanx on props for trk u knowhad to ditch the ford lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 09:58 AM~19007114
> *corduroys and pendletons with heavy starch.  :thumbsup: oh, and cortez's
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 10:21 AM~19007222
> *congrats. that's a big deal. i will never forget the day i was awarded mine.
> *


Last year for our anniversary my club brothers snuck in my car and put mines in.
Hell of a feeling :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 10:28 AM~19007276
> *Yea , I was very happy.
> *


Congradulations


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 12:27 PM~19008051
> *who remembers Diadora's and Bufalino's?  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 01:27 PM~19008051
> *who remembers Diadora's and Bufalino's?  :cheesy:
> *


and the MCM short suit like jerome on martin wore. ****** thought they was fly shopping at Chess King. getting the bootleg Troop jacket from the slauson swap meet.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 12:48 PM~19008614
> *and the MCM short suit like jerome on martin wore. ****** thought they was fly shopping at Chess King. getting the bootleg Troop jacket from the slauson swap meet.
> *


 :rofl: ...and the roadium swap meet.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 7 2010, 12:44 PM~19008127
> *
> thanx on props for trk u knowhad to ditch the ford lol
> *


 :thumbsdown: 


more room ya! But more problems from a chebby!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 7 2010, 02:17 PM~19008374
> *Congradulations
> *


Thanks, gotta get a quote fo that trunk playa .


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 03:20 PM~19008848
> *:rofl: ...and the roadium swap meet.
> *


The roadium n Gardena ? Is that still poppin ?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 7 2010, 03:20 PM~19008848
> *:rofl: ...and the roadium swap meet.
> *


yeah, i know u remember the t shirts with mickey and minnie mouse that said "Yo baby yo baby yo" after LA Dream Team came out, all the grape street ****** had the california raisin t shirts that said "heard it thru the grapevine" on the front. that was all over the swap meets of southern california from l.a. to san bernardino.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 7 2010, 12:24 PM~19007641
> *So party at your crib?
> *


 :biggrin: that's what the club said, ya boy n the process of buying a house . Once I get that muthafuccA I'm inviting all ya ****** hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 7 2010, 12:22 PM~19007627
> *my new truc got it friday nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo homie congratz on ur plaque bro keep up the good work..
> 
> Thanks , what's your plans fo this truck ? This bitch is clean already !!! Them rims kinda white boyish tho haha. But it's nice my ***** !
> 
> fila haha thats all i use to wear way bacc and that sergio tacheni how ever u spell it lol..
> *


----------



## lowlowlow

Did you bust out the CLR on his shit?



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 6 2010, 07:38 PM~19003986
> *this was pretty cool. Today I ran into this old man who is 83 and still drives his 64 daily. We talked for a long time. He has owned the car for many years and drove it from Texas to Tennessee a few times. It was bought new right here in our town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 04:28 PM~19009555
> *Thanks, gotta get a quote fo that trunk playa .
> *


Hit me til you get me


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 7 2010, 12:10 PM~19007540
> *JUST TIPPIN THROUGH! WHATS GOOD BOTHAZ!
> 
> 
> 
> *


my ***** still got tha caprice huh? no gud offers or what ?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 07:39 PM~19009641
> *
> *



haha im am a white boy lol :uh: just raised around blks :biggrin: naw for reals fools no me its for sale like everything else lol yea i like the trk also but not realy my style  

yo i might b n LA n 2 weeks so maybe we can link up


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 7 2010, 04:48 PM~19008614
> *and the MCM short suit like jerome on martin wore. ****** thought they was fly shopping at Chess King. getting the bootleg Troop jacket from the slauson swap meet.
> *


dont for get them high roller jaccets wit the dice on them lol  the old school checcerd bomber jaccets lol


----------



## cripn8ez

TTT


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

bOXoyST9ux8&feature=related

:0


----------



## 187PURE

x8uYbcdgjI4&feature=related

REAL TALK


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 8 2010, 06:33 AM~19014324
> *dont for get them high roller jaccets wit the dice on them lol  the old school checcerd bomber jaccets lol*


those were tight with the furry ass hood on them. The koreans had them for cheap at the orange show swap meet in san bernardino


----------



## 187PURE

_THERE WILL CE CUZZ!!_










:0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Nov 8 2010, 04:33 AM~19014324-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont for get them high roller jaccets wit the dice on them lol  *the old school checcerd bomber jaccets lol*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 8 2010, 07:24 AM~19014858
> *those were tight with the furry ass hood on them. The koreans had them for cheap at the orange show swap meet in san bernardino
> *


if it wasn't leather...it wasn't worth having.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 8 2010, 09:59 AM~19015029
> *if it wasn't leather...it wasn't worth having.
> *


I had a black and white checkered one. I was never in a gang i was too busy tagging freeways so u know, I didnt have no colors :biggrin: 
remember when there was the rumor that TROOP was owned by the KKK :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

each one teach one


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2010, 09:14 AM~19015124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each one teach one
> *


----------



## TWSTDFRO

reminds me of my young days......


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2010, 08:14 AM~19015124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each one teach one
> *


if they were to turn those "M's" right side up they'd have some "W's" for dat WESTSIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2010, 09:03 AM~19015050
> *I had a black and white checkered one. I was never in a gang i was too busy tagging freeways so u know, I didnt have no colors :biggrin:
> remember when there was the rumor that TROOP was owned by the KKK :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 8 2010, 08:41 AM~19014940
> *THERE WILL CE CUZZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 6 2010, 06:19 PM~19003336-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:27 PM~19005582
> *SO I GUESS NOW THE *****'S A BONAFIDE BIKER WITH A DAMN RAG ON HIS HEAD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that pic was taken almost 4 years ago fool
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hollywoodcole_@Nov 7 2010, 02:12 AM~19006068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 12:15 AM~19005783
> *EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations bro! 

Remember, being in a club has it's up's and downs and sometimes you'll be going at it with your club members over different things. Just remember the big picture.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 05:23 PM~19018484
> *Congratulations bro!
> 
> Remember, being in a club has it's up's and downs and sometimes you'll be going at it with your club members over different things. Just remember the big picture.
> *


Thanks big homie, so far it's been good but I'm fairly new to all this .


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 04:25 PM~19018497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hat hair! 

And I swear you look like a Hispanic Gary Coleman!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 8 2010, 04:28 PM~19018521
> *Thanks big homie, so far it's been good but I'm fairly new to all this .
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 8 2010, 04:50 PM~19018679
> *Hat hair!
> 
> And I swear you look like a Hispanic Gary Coleman!
> *


Bitch, your fatass looks like a black Dusty Rhodes!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 06:25 PM~19018497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Just wanted to share this with you guys...

This is the man who originally designed my patterns; Arthur "Krayzie Art" Fullington. He also designed and painted many of the classic Imperials cars from the 70's and 80's in Los Angeles. Cars like "Technical Ecstasy", Sex Pistol, Plum Krayzie, The Elvis Car, The Michael Jackson Car "Star Car" and many others I can't remember including Harleys and Indians.

*One car that he designed and painted was a glasshouse owned by an African American gentleman named Dennis Brown. He was a solo rider.
This particular car was a full show car and BEAT the top lowriders at many of the early LRM Los Angeles Super Shows. I don't have a pic of it but I'm sure Tyrone or somebody might?? However, you can see a small pic of him and Art in the 2nd pic I'm posting if you look closely.*

Unfortunately, Krayzie Art passed away about 3 years ago. He was an honorary Imperials member. May he rest in peace. 

Here are some pics in remembrance...none of this was in LRM unfortunately. 

Old advertisement..yes, he was available to paint 24 hours a day. lol Read the fine print lmao.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 05:16 PM~19018902
> *Bitch, your fatass looks like a black Dusty Rhodes!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I thought you where losing weight . not lowriders! :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi, just leave. Nobody likes you here...I'm serious.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

These are the new updated 4ply 5.20's Coker Tire is comming out with in January for 130 bux each. These pics were taken an SEMA. They look really close to the OG's to me...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 06:24 PM~19019471
> *Fundi, just leave. Nobody likes you here...I'm serious.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 06:24 PM~19019471
> *Fundi, just leave. Nobody likes you here...I'm serious.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

whats up homies bluez cluez checcin in


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19022145
> *whats up homies bluez cluez checcin in
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 8 2010, 11:58 PM~19022278
> *:wave:
> *


did u go to the traffic show


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 8 2010, 08:03 AM~19015050
> *I had a black and white checkered one. I was never in a gang i was too busy tagging freeways so u know, I didnt have no colors :biggrin:
> remember when there was the rumor that TROOP was owned by the KKK :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha thats funny cause i grew up with Alan the lead singer. we used to smoke weed at the park all day long during the summers. cause back the the parks were crack'n. now you got to get permits to rent out the benches and shit. :angry: a few months ago i attended a tre day. i hadn't been to one of those in years. needless to say one'time was as deep as we were. wit big ass cameras and shit. :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 08:26 PM~19019494
> *These are the new updated 4ply 5.20's Coker Tire is comming out with in January for 130 bux each. These pics were taken an SEMA. They look really close to the OG's to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE NICE.. I WOULD NEVER BUY THEM THOUGH. I THINK THOSE TIRES ARE GEARED TOWARDS SHOW CARS (LESS MILEAGE). A THREE WHEELIN BEAST LIKE MYSELF WOULD NEVER PAY 520 FOR SOME 520s


----------



## 187PURE

------------------------------


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 8 2010, 11:07 PM~19022369
> *did u go to the traffic show
> *


nahh was working on the foe


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2010, 12:02 AM~19022776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 07:26 PM~19019494
> *These are the new updated 4ply 5.20's Coker Tire is comming out with in January for 130 bux each. These pics were taken an SEMA. They look really close to the OG's to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look way more correct than the cokers that are out now.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 6 2010, 04:21 PM~19002188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned 8 ww tires! And it rained on the way to cruz in. then got sunny.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 09:16 AM~19024519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 06:24 PM~19019471
> *Fundi, just leave. Nobody likes you here...I'm serious.
> *


hes to retarded to understand that :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 9 2010, 11:00 AM~19025246
> *hes to retarded to understand that :cheesy:
> *


And so are you since you stay on my nutts and dangle from that pedo cock too! Go support him and kick rocks while your down stairs with your homie!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 09:16 AM~19024519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 9 2010, 11:14 AM~19025337
> *And so are you since you stay on my nutts and dangle from that pedo cock too! Go support him and kick rocks while your down stairs with your homie!
> *


we will see how much talk you got when we meet up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 09:16 AM~19024519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 05:03 PM~19019287
> *Just wanted to share this with you guys...
> 
> This is the man who originally designed my patterns; Arthur "Krayzie Art" Fullington. He also designed and painted many of the classic Imperials cars from the 70's and 80's in Los Angeles. Cars like "Technical Ecstasy", Sex Pistol, Plum Krayzie, The Elvis Car, The Michael Jackson Car "Star Car" and many others I can't remember including Harleys and Indians.
> 
> One car that he designed and painted was a glasshouse owned by an African American gentleman named Dennis Brown. He was a solo rider.
> This particular car was a full show car and BEAT the top lowriders at many of the early LRM Los Angeles Super Shows. I don't have a pic of it but I'm sure Tyrone or somebody might?? However, you can see a small pic of him and Art in the 2nd pic I'm posting if you look closely.
> 
> Unfortunately, Krayzie Art passed away about 3 years ago. He was an honorary Imperials member. May he rest in peace.
> 
> Here are some pics in remembrance...none of this was in LRM unfortunately.
> 
> Old advertisement..yes, he was available to paint 24 hours a day. lol Read the fine print lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for sharing angel. :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2010, 06:48 PM~19027355
> *thanks for sharing angel. :thumbsup:
> *



yea and i think i know that DENNIS BROWN guy? hum?


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 06:03 PM~19019287
> *Just wanted to share this with you guys...
> 
> This is the man who originally designed my patterns; Arthur "Krayzie Art" Fullington. He also designed and painted many of the classic Imperials cars from the 70's and 80's in Los Angeles. Cars like "Technical Ecstasy", Sex Pistol, Plum Krayzie, The Elvis Car, The Michael Jackson Car "Star Car" and many others I can't remember including Harleys and Indians.
> 
> One car that he designed and painted was a glasshouse owned by an African American gentleman named Dennis Brown. He was a solo rider.
> This particular car was a full show car and BEAT the top lowriders at many of the early LRM Los Angeles Super Shows. I don't have a pic of it but I'm sure Tyrone or somebody might?? However, you can see a small pic of him and Art in the 2nd pic I'm posting if you look closely.
> 
> Unfortunately, Krayzie Art passed away about 3 years ago. He was an honorary Imperials member. May he rest in peace.
> 
> Here are some pics in remembrance...none of this was in LRM unfortunately.
> 
> Old advertisement..yes, he was available to paint 24 hours a day. lol Read the fine print lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 9 2010, 11:35 AM~19025477
> *we will see how much talk you got when we meet up
> *


Go screw yourself!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 9 2010, 06:23 PM~19028568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you go to 13z? Where the yellow wires?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 9 2010, 07:08 PM~19028964
> *Did you go to 13z? Where the yellow wires?
> *


 he went north Carolina with them wide what walls


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 9 2010, 08:00 PM~19029424
> *he went north Carolina with  them wide what walls
> *



There just fine. :uh:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

:biggrin: Wud up my Ninjas :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Nov 9 2010, 10:18 PM~19030609
> *:biggrin: Wud up my Ninjas  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 10 2010, 12:25 AM~19031281
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 10 2010, 12:01 AM~19031523
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:cheesy: 
Coming to our Xmas dance?


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 10 2010, 02:01 AM~19031820
> *:cheesy:
> Coming to our Xmas dance?
> *


85percent yes


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Nov 10 2010, 01:12 AM~19031860-->
> 
> 
> 
> 85percent yes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> werd come out n party with ya peeps
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 10 2010, 01:12 AM~19031860
> *85percent yes
> *


I got your tickets $18 single $30 couples bring ya rida and lets have a great timeeee :cheesy:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

i like the concept got a vintage style but still up to date.......


----------



## TWSTDFRO

its official Big Fish will be in the building .......


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Nov 10 2010, 11:36 AM~19033257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the concept got a vintage style but still up to date.......
> *


CF SCARED OF LOWRIDERS.. HE THINKS LOWRIDERS ARE FOR GANGSTERS :uh: AND YOU KNOW HE SCARED OF THAT


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :loco: hno:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:40 AM~19033275
> *CF SCARED OF LOWRIDERS.. HE THINKS LOWRIDERS ARE FOR GANGSTERS :uh: AND YOU KNOW HE SCARED OF THAT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 and my homies think I'm crazy :uh:


----------



## illstorm

truly epic !!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 
that was worse then a donk!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 08:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 as crazy as it looks.....he did that. :worship:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 10 2010, 09:02 AM~19033424
> *:uh:
> that was worse then a donk!
> *


yo van looks worse than a donk.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 10:21 AM~19033556
> *yo van looks worse than a donk.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 10:21 AM~19033556
> *yo van looks worse than a donk.
> *



well see when I come out there this x mas!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 10 2010, 09:22 AM~19033567
> *well see when I come out there this x mas!
> *


see you on da shaw fat boy....if you can hang. :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 10:24 AM~19033576
> *see you on da shaw fat boy....if you can hang. :nicoderm:
> *



Easy! and watch all them cali chica's fall for my southern accent!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 12:21 PM~19033556
> *yo van looks worse than a donk.
> *


OOO DAAAMN


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 10 2010, 09:30 AM~19033611
> *Easy! and watch all them cali chica's fall for my southern accent!! :cheesy:
> *


hahahaha these hoe's is city bitches. if anything they gonna see a sucka they can get ova on. you gonna fuck around and get left at the beach waking up to the sounds of the waves and seagulls, no money and no clothes :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 11:00 AM~19033838
> *hahahaha these hoe's is city bitches. if anything they gonna see a sucka they can get ova on. you gonna fuck around and get left at the  beach waking up to the sounds of the waves and seagulls, no money and no clothes  :roflmao:
> *


lol!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 01:00 PM~19033838
> *hahahaha these hoe's is city bitches. if anything they gonna see a sucka they can get ova on. you gonna fuck around and get left at the  beach waking up to the sounds of the waves and seagulls, no money and no clothes  :roflmao:
> *


HAPPENED TO SOME ***** I KNOW.. BITCH LEFT HIM BUTT-ASS NAKED IN THE TELLY WITH NO MONEY AND NO CLOTHES.. THE HOMIE HAD TO COME BRING HIM SOME CLOTHES AND MONEY TO PAY FOR THE ROOM


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 08:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN DANGEROUS!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 10:15 AM~19033955
> *HAPPENED TO SOME ***** I KNOW.. BITCH LEFT HIM BUTT-ASS NAKED IN THE TELLY WITH NO MONEY AND NO CLOTHES.. THE HOMIE HAD TO COME BRING HIM SOME CLOTHES AND MONEY TO PAY FOR THE ROOM
> *


NEVA TRUST DEM HOE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## vaporizej

Is this thread for black painted rides or for black people?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 10 2010, 11:41 AM~19034124
> *Is this thread for black painted rides or for black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vaporizej

Never mind I just caught the forum title- "All races welcome"


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by vaporizej_@Nov 10 2010, 10:41 AM~19034124
> *Is this thread for black painted rides or for black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theirs black people in here? oh my! :sprint:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 11:00 AM~19033838
> *hahahaha these hoe's is city bitches. if anything they gonna see a sucka they can get ova on. you gonna fuck around and get left at the  beach waking up to the sounds of the waves and seagulls, no money and no clothes  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 10 2010, 12:49 PM~19034459
> *theirs black people in here? oh my! :sprint:
> *


Yes there is!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 9 2010, 10:08 PM~19028964
> *Did you go to 13z? Where the yellow wires?
> *


that pic is bout 4 yrs old the frame is blk now and spokes r yellow but its gettin painted all new look


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 10 2010, 01:23 PM~19034687
> *that pic is bout 4 yrs old the frame is blk now and spokes r yellow but its gettin painted all new look
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO+Nov 10 2010, 09:36 AM~19033257-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the concept got a vintage style but still up to date.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the vintage oldschool style but you'll never catch me with truspokes, white painted drums, rabbit ears and shit like that. paint job only!
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:40 AM~19033275
> *CF SCARED OF LOWRIDERS.. HE THINKS LOWRIDERS ARE FOR GANGSTERS :uh: AND YOU KNOW HE SCARED OF THAT
> *


Gangsters can't afford to be around guys like me or lowriders that roll clean. Their busy sleeping on the couch at their girls house waiting till their baby mommas get their EBT card so they can eat....real talk..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 10 2010, 09:28 AM~19033187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 10 2010, 01:23 PM~19034681
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Take them pictures off fundi....187, do your job and moderate your topic please.


----------



## cripn8ez

took the wheels off CRIPN TODAY





























NOT BAD FOR AN OLD GUY THO? LOL WIT 6 KIDS WIFE AND HOUSE NOTE LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

don't count if your in the country!


----------



## workin class

hey me being a Canadian I was looking for black cars never even thought of skin colour. No disrespect just my own blindness to race its not much of an issue up here as car guys are car guys.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by workin class_@Nov 10 2010, 04:29 PM~19036007
> *hey me being a Canadian I was looking for black cars never even thought of skin colour. No disrespect just my own blindness to race its not much of an issue up here as car guys are car guys.
> *


culture is a big thing down here


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 10 2010, 01:55 PM~19034930
> *Take them pictures off fundi....187, do your job and moderate your topic please.
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 10 2010, 10:36 AM~19033252
> *I got your tickets      $18 single $30 couples bring ya rida  and lets have a great timeeee :cheesy:
> *


ok ill roll ima be in moreno valley in a couple weeks .. we can meet up.
yes i know yur in perris


----------



## illstorm

> *cripn8ez  Yesterday, 06:52 PM
> took the wheels off CRIPN TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT BAD FOR AN OLD GUY THO? LOL WIT 6 KIDS WIFE AND HOUSE NOTE LOL*


100 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 11 2010, 09:35 AM~19041233
> *100 :thumbsup:
> *



thanx bro


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 10 2010, 11:06 PM~19039867
> *ok ill roll ima be in moreno valley in a couple weeks .. we can meet up.
> yes i know yur in perris
> *


 :cheesy: i can give you that quote too


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER  Today, 11:08 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: *


*Niggaitis* -A term used to describe the sleepy feeling that comes from eating too much food.
:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 11 2010, 10:15 AM~19042322
> *Niggaitis -A term used to describe the sleepy feeling that comes from eating too much food.
> :biggrin:
> *


Hahahhaa. Ya kids home all day and I'm on couch laid out. Like on the boondocks!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 10:13 AM~19042306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now you know your BANANA (yellow on out side white on inside) ass knows nothing of them eats!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 11 2010, 10:27 AM~19042834
> *Now you know your BANANA (yellow on out side white on inside) ass knows nothing of them eats!
> *


i'm multicultural you bean pie eatin ass mofo. :rimshot:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 11 2010, 12:19 PM~19043228
> *i'm multicultural you bean pie eatin ass mofo. :rimshot:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

IMPERIALS ON FACEBOOK.COM


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 11 2010, 08:25 AM~19041367
> *:cheesy:  i can give you that quote too
> *


alright sounds good


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2010, 02:28 PM~19044004
> *IMPERIALS ON FACEBOOK.COM
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER Posted Yesterday, 02:24 PM
> Hahahhaa. Ya kids home all day and I'm on couch laid out. Like on the boondocks! *











No doubt


----------



## KARACHISFINEST

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:12 PM~16417305
> *After numerous requests to re-open the 'BLACK LOWRIDERS' thread, I gave it some thought, consulted with a moderator, and am willing to give it another chance.  There are a few simple rules when posting in this thread.  The rules are as follows:
> 
> 1. Respect each other
> 
> 2. No racist posts/remarks
> 
> 3. No bafoonary; However, a little clowning and horseplay IS accepted.
> It adds fun and humor to the topic.
> 
> 4. No gang activity; This is one that I too will follow to the fullest
> 
> **Those that don't comply with the above rules will be booted from the thread**
> 
> WITH THAT SAID, LET'S DO THIS FELLAS!!.. NOT JUST AS BLACK MEN BUT AS MEN PERIOD!
> 
> -187PURE
> *


Sorry i dont think you need to explain or justify anything. Why should there not be a tread for blacks. For the record homie im a brown man (not mexican brown) and i know sometimes black lowriders are underated and not fully represented in the lowride world.

Anyone who has a problem with your reppin can just piss off. Black Pride to you homie.

Would love to see afro culture on murals with black muralist putting it down. I aint got jungle fever or anything but the reason why i got into lowriders was the cultural part. . I love seeing aztec, samoan, fillapino cultures expressed on rides. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 10 2010, 03:40 PM~19034826
> *Gangsters can't afford to be around guys like me or lowriders that roll clean. Their busy sleeping on the couch at their girls house waiting till their baby mommas get their EBT card so they can eat....real talk..
> *


lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 10 2010, 03:55 PM~19034930
> *Take them pictures off fundi....187, do your job and moderate your topic please.
> *


DON'T NOBODY PAY THIS FOOL NO MIND ANYWAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 10 2010, 05:52 PM~19035799
> *took the wheels off CRIPN TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT BAD FOR AN OLD GUY THO? LOL WIT 6 KIDS WIFE AND HOUSE NOTE LOL
> *


40 IS OLD? :scrutinize:


----------



## cobrakarate

hey guys 

anyone remember an old school song called the wooka rap.

i dont know if thats the name.

it had jamaica funk for the instrumental.

peace.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

:biggrin: *BLACK IS BEAUTIFUL *:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 went for a ride today..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 12 2010, 08:09 AM~19050297
> *DON'T NOBODY PAY THIS FOOL NO MIND ANYWAY
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2010, 03:06 PM~19053420
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 12 2010, 03:55 PM~19052901
> *:0 went for a ride today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO TRE?


----------



## bigtroubles1

wadddap folks !! what yall got going on this weekend


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 12 2010, 05:32 PM~19054448-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHO TRE?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want it? I'm not feeling it. Just not me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWSTDFRO_@Nov 12 2010, 08:58 PM~19055916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 12 2010, 03:55 PM~19052901
> *:0 went for a ride today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SQUARE ASS ***** IN A TRE :uh: ***** I'LL TAKE THAT TRE


----------



## vaporizej

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 10 2010, 06:12 PM~19035903
> *don't count if your in the country!
> *


why don't you have some 13 on the trailer?


----------



## illstorm

> *TWSTDFRO	Posted Yesterday, 11:58 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Legendary Soul Artist Ernie Barnes* (1938 – 2009) left his footprint in America for all to remember him.Segregation prevented him from considering nearby UNC or Duke University, so he attended North Carolina College on a football scholarship and majored in art. He was drafted by the then-World Champion Baltimore Colts football team. He then spent the next five seasons as an offensive lineman for the San Diego Chargers and Denver Broncos. In 1965, New York Jets owner Sonny Werblin recognized Barnes’ artistic potential and replaced his football salary for one season so he could devote himself “to just paint.” One year later, Barnes made his debut in a critically acclaimed solo exhibition at Grand Central Art Galleries in Manhattan and retired from football. His autobiography “From Pads to Palette” chronicles his transition from athlete to artist.

For over 40 years, his neo-mannerism style of art has been admired and collected internationally. His national traveling “Beauty of the Ghetto” exhibition in the 1970s featured some of his timeless works as “Storyteller,” “High Aspirations” and “The Graduate.” His famous 1971* “Sugar Shack” *dance scene appeared on the “Good Times” television show and on the Marvin Gaye album “I Want You.” This image has been widely imitated and Barnes’ expressive style has influenced countless aspiring artists.









*Would B fire to see a blacked out 6 with Sugar Shack laid out on truck*


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 12 2010, 11:10 AM~19050301
> *40 IS OLD? :scrutinize:
> *



HAHA FOO IM STILL YOUNG JUST GETTIN STARTED LOL


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 13 2010, 05:32 AM~19057727
> *HAHA FOO IM STILL YOUNG JUST GETTIN STARTED LOL
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 13 2010, 04:55 AM~19057670
> *Legendary Soul Artist Ernie Barnes (1938 – 2009) left his footprint in America for all to remember him.Segregation prevented him from considering nearby UNC or Duke University, so he attended North Carolina College on a football scholarship and majored in art. He was drafted by the then-World Champion Baltimore Colts football team. He then spent the next five seasons as an offensive lineman for the San Diego Chargers and Denver Broncos. In 1965, New York Jets owner Sonny Werblin recognized Barnes’ artistic potential and replaced his football salary for one season so he could devote himself “to just paint.” One year later, Barnes made his debut in a critically acclaimed solo exhibition at Grand Central Art Galleries in Manhattan and retired from football. His autobiography “From Pads to Palette” chronicles his transition from athlete to artist.
> 
> For over 40 years, his neo-mannerism style of art has been admired and collected internationally. His national traveling “Beauty of the Ghetto” exhibition in the 1970s featured some of his timeless works as “Storyteller,” “High Aspirations” and “The Graduate.” His famous 1971 “Sugar Shack” dance scene appeared on the “Good Times” television show and on the Marvin Gaye album “I Want You.” This image has been widely imitated and Barnes’ expressive style has influenced countless aspiring artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would B fire to see a blacked out 6 with Sugar Shack laid out on truck
> *


 :wow: JJ from Good Times(TV show)Didnt paint this ? jkn


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 13 2010, 12:15 PM~19058879
> *:wow: JJ from Good Times(TV show)Didnt paint this ?  jkn
> *


lol u a fool for that :biggrin: my favorite episode was the one where JJ painted the mural for that bank and the boojie ass ***** that ran the bank said it was "too hood"


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 13 2010, 03:55 AM~19057670
> *Legendary Soul Artist Ernie Barnes (1938 – 2009) left his footprint in America for all to remember him.Segregation prevented him from considering nearby UNC or Duke University, so he attended North Carolina College on a football scholarship and majored in art. He was drafted by the then-World Champion Baltimore Colts football team. He then spent the next five seasons as an offensive lineman for the San Diego Chargers and Denver Broncos. In 1965, New York Jets owner Sonny Werblin recognized Barnes’ artistic potential and replaced his football salary for one season so he could devote himself “to just paint.” One year later, Barnes made his debut in a critically acclaimed solo exhibition at Grand Central Art Galleries in Manhattan and retired from football. His autobiography “From Pads to Palette” chronicles his transition from athlete to artist.
> 
> For over 40 years, his neo-mannerism style of art has been admired and collected internationally. His national traveling “Beauty of the Ghetto” exhibition in the 1970s featured some of his timeless works as “Storyteller,” “High Aspirations” and “The Graduate.” His famous 1971 “Sugar Shack” dance scene appeared on the “Good Times” television show and on the Marvin Gaye album “I Want You.” This image has been widely imitated and Barnes’ expressive style has influenced countless aspiring artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would B fire to see a blacked out 6 with Sugar Shack laid out on truck
> *


sweet...i like his "drum major" painting.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Come get this IMP for 3800$ (187) :cheesy: But best offer and cash talks.. Has skirts and no rust. Mote" 350 bored out . Lowrider carb. And new 350 trans with shift kit.. all seats in it , dash , its there..


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2010, 11:56 AM~19059061
> *lol u a fool for that  :biggrin:  my favorite episode was the one where JJ painted the mural for that bank and the boojie ass ***** that ran the bank said it was "too hood"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim  Posted Today, 02:56 PM
> lol u a fool for that biggrin. :biggrin:  my favorite episode was the one where JJ painted the mural for that bank and the boojie ass ***** that ran the bank said it was "too hood"*


Can not 4 get about the episode where JJ got put on them Satan's knights to ride on them Warlord fools. That shit was madd, Dog :biggrin: :biggrin: !


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 13 2010, 04:40 PM~19060406
> *Can not 4 get about the episode where JJ got put on them Satan's knights to ride on them Warlord fools. That shit was madd, Dog :biggrin:  :biggrin: !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 13 2010, 05:40 PM~19060406
> *Can not 4 get about the episode where JJ got put on them Satan's knights to ride on them Warlord fools. That shit was madd, Dog :biggrin:  :biggrin: !
> *


Yeah I remember that. Mad dog straight dumped on that *****


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2010, 12:56 PM~19059061
> *lol u a fool for that  :biggrin:  my favorite episode was the one where JJ painted the mural for that bank and the boojie ass ***** that ran the bank said it was "too hood"
> *






> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 13 2010, 03:35 PM~19059848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *









James checked his ass too. James was always a strong positive figure in the black community :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 13 2010, 06:53 PM~19061165
> *
> 
> 
> 
> James checked his ass too. James was always a strong positive figure in the black community :biggrin:
> *


Only one problem? Its not in black and white :cheesy: Good Times


----------



## illstorm

* Amos*, who played the family's no-nonsense father, complained as the show gradually shifted its focus onto the silly antics (and perceived negative racial stereotypes) of Jimmie Walker's "J.J." character.

"It was an ongoing struggle to say no, I don't want to be a part of the perpetuation of this stereotype," Amos recalls. "Despite the fact that I had a writing background, they didn't want to accept whatever ideas I had as a writer. So when I would pose arguments about J.J.'s role being too stereotypical, I was regarded as a negative factor.
"It ultimately reached a point where it was inflammable, I mean, spontaneous combustion could happen at any minute. They killed my character off and as God would have it, just when they told me I would never work again, I got cast in a little program called Roots, and as they would say, the rest is history. I could have begged and they made it obvious to me that if I wanted to come back and be a good boy... but I'd rather say 'Toby be good ******' in Roots than say 'Toby be good ******' on Good Times."

*DAMN DAAAMN DAAAAAAMN*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 13 2010, 03:42 PM~19059572
> *Come get this IMP for 3800$ (187) :cheesy: But best offer and cash talks.. Has skirts and no rust. Mote" 350 bored out . Lowrider carb. And new 350 trans with shift kit.. all seats in it , dash , its there..
> *


NEED DAT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 13 2010, 02:42 PM~19059572
> *Come get this IMP for 3800$ (187) :cheesy: But best offer and cash talks.. Has skirts and no rust. Mote" 350 bored out . Lowrider carb. And new 350 trans with shift kit.. all seats in it , dash , its there..
> *


who's is it cuz we know it ain't yours :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 14 2010, 09:41 AM~19064395-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEED DAT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill send info.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 11:08 AM~19064793
> *who's is it cuz we know it ain't yours  :biggrin:
> *


Was gona see about it. But its just not me. Kat rides with me. He aint feeling it either. So he said post it up!


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 13 2010, 04:55 AM~19057670
> *Legendary Soul Artist Ernie Barnes (1938 – 2009) left his footprint in America for all to remember him.Segregation prevented him from considering nearby UNC or Duke University, so he attended North Carolina College on a football scholarship and majored in art. He was drafted by the then-World Champion Baltimore Colts football team. He then spent the next five seasons as an offensive lineman for the San Diego Chargers and Denver Broncos. In 1965, New York Jets owner Sonny Werblin recognized Barnes’ artistic potential and replaced his football salary for one season so he could devote himself “to just paint.” One year later, Barnes made his debut in a critically acclaimed solo exhibition at Grand Central Art Galleries in Manhattan and retired from football. His autobiography “From Pads to Palette” chronicles his transition from athlete to artist.
> 
> For over 40 years, his neo-mannerism style of art has been admired and collected internationally. His national traveling “Beauty of the Ghetto” exhibition in the 1970s featured some of his timeless works as “Storyteller,” “High Aspirations” and “The Graduate.” His famous 1971 “Sugar Shack” dance scene appeared on the “Good Times” television show and on the Marvin Gaye album “I Want You.” This image has been widely imitated and Barnes’ expressive style has influenced countless aspiring artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would B fire to see a blacked out 6 with Sugar Shack laid out on truck
> *


seen pics of real nice 64 5-6 years ago with the suga shack mural on the trunk I believe


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TWSTDFRO

:biggrin: Good Times. I have to say JJ was really inspiring ,I remember saying I am gonna paint like that wen I get BIG :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Um q


----------



## bigtroubles1

Um qUestion my people, I got brand new batteries. But after like 10 licks of the switch they're dead, what could be tha problem ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 14 2010, 02:58 PM~19065989
> *Um qUestion my people, I got brand new batteries. But after like 10 licks of the switch they're dead, what could be tha problem ?
> *


Weak battery in the set-up.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 14 2010, 07:02 PM~19067020
> *Weak battery in the set-up.
> *


theyre new


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 14 2010, 08:14 PM~19068318
> *theyre new
> *


Load test them when it happens the bad one will come out. remember LOAD TEST them now :cheesy:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 14 2010, 11:42 AM~19065330
> *seen pics of real nice 64 5-6 years ago with the suga shack mural on the trunk I believe
> *



I think that car was/is from SANTANA C.C. Santa Ana, ca.


78-80 BOX CAPRICE


----------



## plague




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 14 2010, 09:39 PM~19068481
> *Load test them when it happens  the bad one will come out. remember LOAD TEST them now :cheesy:
> *


theyre new, so if one is fucced up. what could be fuccin them up beczuse this is the 2nd time in less than 2 weeks


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19068745
> *I think that car was/is from SANTANA C.C. Santa Ana, ca.
> 78-80 BOX CAPRICE
> *


naw it was a black 64 with a blower stickin out the hood, on some old cali swangins also? maybe im tripping, I know the caprice your talking of though nice car.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 14 2010, 10:55 PM~19069825
> *theyre new, so if one is fucced up. what could be fuccin them up beczuse this is the 2nd time in less than 2 weeks
> *


New batteries old wires?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19068481
> *Load test them when it happens  the bad one will come out. remember LOAD TEST them now :cheesy:
> *


I though you had a handle on that situation! All mighty low know it all guru!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 15 2010, 12:55 AM~19069825
> *theyre new, so if one is fucced up. what could be fuccin them up beczuse this is the 2nd time in less than 2 weeks
> *


YEAH CHECK THEM ALL.. ONCE YOU CORRECT THE PROBLEM, LOOK INTO A STREET CHARGER SINCE YOU'RE JUST A CRUISER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Nov 14 2010, 02:58 PM~19065989-->
> 
> 
> 
> Um qUestion my people, I got brand new batteries. But after like 10 licks of the switch they're dead, what could be tha problem ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what kind of charger are you using . Name brand? if you have
> a mutli like Shumucker 1072 . check that glass fuse in back. They go bad and it will say its charging but not really.. Also walmart fast chargers ( preset junk) will not work on group 31 batts. You got to slow charge them over night. Hence you got to put in work starting thursday night to ride SAT and sunday!! Also check all your connections . Bat cables. One loose one could couse a short to ground and loose volts over the bank too. And if the Battery is bad . They should prorate you another one for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19068481
> *Load test them when it happens  the bad one will come out. remember LOAD TEST them now :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs to Volt test and load test like I tried to say before! but you know it all benny!! See what his volts are across the bank after hiting switches and find out where the heavy load is. Also if there is a loose conection in the wiring . Be it switch panel , or box. If hes using one them air box thing a ma jigs. that could be the batt loss right there. CHINA switches!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 15 2010, 08:14 AM~19071339
> *YEAH CHECK THEM ALL.. ONCE YOU CORRECT THE PROBLEM, LOOK INTO A STREET CHARGER SINCE YOU'RE JUST A CRUISER
> *


 A new ryder does not need that problem! they blow fuse's and are junk. If you like to hit the switches hes gona have even more problems. SC's are good for trailor queens and rides that just need to lift up to drive. Otherwise you kill the batts faster then it charges.. Worse investment i could have made! Now if you use it like bridging it off two banks and stuff like that it might work a little better. But I should have spent the money on 3 SE1072 for the price of that fuse popper pooper! :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Not lowrider. But for those BRos with faith. I had a good weekend. It was our churchs home coming and I met Byron Cage . Who ministerd in song and praise. sat with him and my pops and other lead drummer got to play with him.. :cheesy: 






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBtjP31ZIlQ

cant get imbedder to work!!!! :angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 10:42 AM~19071465
> *A new ryder does not need that problem! they blow fuse's and are junk. If you like to hit the switches hes gona have even more problems. SC's are good for trailor queens and rides that just need to lift up to drive. Otherwise you kill the batts faster then it charges.. Worse investment i could have made! Now if you use it like bridging it off two banks and stuff like that it might work a little better. But I should have spent the money on 3 SE1072 for the price of that fuse popper pooper! :uh:
> *


HE SAID HE'S A CRUISER WHICH MEANS HE ONLY LAYS AND PLAYS.. I KEPT POPPING FUSES CAUSE BY ME BANGIN BLOCKS AND BLOCKS, IT WAS HARD FOR THE STREET CHARGER TO CATCH UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 15 2010, 10:10 AM~19071974
> *HE SAID HE'S A CRUISER WHICH MEANS HE ONLY LAYS AND PLAYS.. I KEPT POPPING FUSES CAUSE BY ME BANGIN BLOCKS AND BLOCKS, IT WAS HARD FOR THE STREET CHARGER TO CATCH UP
> *


He uses the turm different I believe. He's a newb. And you know we all been there. Tring to show out at every light and parking lot. Lol! 

Come get this impalla of this cats hands! I want his bomba but his price is a tad steep for me.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 12:29 PM~19072113
> *He uses the turm different I believe. He's a newb. And you know we all been there. Tring to show out at every light and parking lot. Lol!
> 
> Come get this impalla of this cats hands! I want his bomba but his price is a tad steep for me.
> *


I'ma see


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 08:55 AM~19071545
> *Not lowrider. But for those BRos with faith. I had a good weekend. It was our churchs home coming and I met Byron Cage . Who ministerd in song and praise. sat with him and my pops and other lead drummer got to play with him.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBtjP31ZIlQ
> 
> cant get imbedder to work!!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 15 2010, 10:45 AM~19072239-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma see
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring a cheese steak and a real pizza pie for a *****!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2010, 10:49 AM~19072274
> *
> *


It was cool. He laid back. Humble cat. Found out he's good friends with my cousin. That how he came to our little town. Hahaha.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 10:53 AM~19072305
> *Bring a cheese steak and a real pizza pie for a *****!
> It was cool. He laid back. Humble cat. Found out he's good friends with my cousin. That how he came to our little town. Hahaha.
> *


Did you take him riding in the roadie :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2010, 11:04 AM~19072386
> *Did you take him riding in the roadie :cheesy:
> *


Na. Lol. But a nig (me) did shake his hand wearing dickies ,chucks , and tight ass fresh braids! Talked for a minute.


----------



## Offelaenarcal

Black flies just started coming out here. I use Skin So Soft and sometimes hang a dryer sheet from the back of my hat. Looks stupid but works. 
_________________
http://www.ps2netdrivers.net/manual/hasbro...r.trainer.game/


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 08:55 AM~19071545
> *Not lowrider. But for those BRos with faith. I had a good weekend. It was our churchs home coming and I met Byron Cage . Who ministerd in song and praise. sat with him and my pops and other lead drummer got to play with him.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBtjP31ZIlQ
> 
> cant get imbedder to work!!!! :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 12:53 PM~19072305
> *Bring a cheese steak and a real pizza pie for a *****!
> *


***** I THINK YOU FRAUDIN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 01:11 PM~19072440
> *Na. Lol. But a nig (me)  did shake his hand wearing dickies ,chucks , and tight ass fresh braids! Talked for a minute.
> *


MORE FRAUDIN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 15 2010, 12:06 PM~19072937
> *MORE FRAUDIN
> *


Don't hate couse I can grow my hair! I told you'll ****** gona try his best to have my curls in the slide top! And I'm always in my chucks! I have wide feet. So they wear good! 


That my tight shit in the avi!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 02:13 PM~19073003
> *Don't hate couse I can grow my hair! I told you'll ******  gona try his best to have my curls in the slide top! And I'm always in my chucks! I have wide feet. So they wear good!
> That my tight shit in the avi!
> *


***** THE ROGAIN IS ON DECK.. MY CURL IS COMING!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 15 2010, 12:28 PM~19073096
> ****** THE ROGAIN IS ON DECK.. MY CURL IS COMING!
> *


 Rub some on your face too! Ole peach fuzz having kat!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 08:09 AM~19071324
> *I though you had a handle on that situation! All mighty low know it all  guru!
> *


Your dumb :uh: He changed batteries New problem Dum di :uh:


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 14 2010, 11:07 PM~19069926
> *naw it was a black 64 with a blower stickin out the hood, on some old cali swangins also?  maybe im tripping, I know the caprice your talking of though nice car.
> *


yep dude took the 64 to kentucky for a show , clean car


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 08:42 AM~19071465
> *what kind of charger are you using . Name brand? if you have
> a mutli like Shumucker 1072 . check that glass fuse in back. They go bad and it will say its charging but not really.. Also walmart  fast chargers ( preset junk) will not work on group 31 batts. You got to slow charge them over night. Hence you got to put in work starting thursday night to ride SAT and sunday!! Also check all your connections . Bat cables. One loose one could couse a short to ground and loose volts over the bank too. And if the Battery is bad . They should prorate you another one for free.
> 
> He needs to Volt test and load test like I tried to say before! but you know it all benny!! See what his volts are across the bank after hiting switches and find out where the heavy load is. Also if there is a loose conection in the wiring . Be it switch panel , or box. If hes using one them air box thing a ma jigs. that could be the batt loss right there. CHINA switches!!!
> A new ryder does not need that problem! they blow fuse's and are junk. If you like to hit the switches hes gona have even more problems. SC's are good for trailor queens and rides that just need to lift up to drive. Otherwise you kill the batts faster then it charges.. Worse investment i could have made! Now if you use it like bridging it off two banks and stuff like that it might work a little better. But I should have spent the money on 3 SE1072 for the price of that fuse popper pooper! :uh:
> *


 :nono: Dont speak my name like you know me :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 14 2010, 11:07 PM~19069926
> *naw it was a black 64 with a blower stickin out the hood, on some old cali swangins also?  maybe im tripping, I know the caprice your talking of though nice car.
> *


That was E's Impala from Forever Rolling CC L.A. both the car and the club aint around anymore. And that was like 10 years ago.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 08:42 AM~19071465
> *what kind of charger are you using . Name brand? if you have
> a mutli like Shumucker 1072 . check that glass fuse in back. They go bad and it will say its charging but not really.. Also walmart  fast chargers ( preset junk) will not work on group 31 batts. You got to slow charge them over night. Hence you got to put in work starting thursday night to ride SAT and sunday!! Also check all your connections . Bat cables. One loose one could couse a short to ground and loose volts over the bank too. And if the Battery is bad . They should prorate you another one for free.
> 
> He needs to Volt test and load test like I tried to say before! but you know it all benny!! See what his volts are across the bank after hiting switches and find out where the heavy load is. Also if there is a loose conection in the wiring . Be it switch panel , or box. If hes using one them air box thing a ma jigs. that could be the batt loss right there. CHINA switches!!!
> A new ryder does not need that problem! they blow fuse's and are junk. If you like to hit the switches hes gona have even more problems. SC's are good for trailor queens and rides that just need to lift up to drive. Otherwise you kill the batts faster then it charges.. Worse investment i could have made! Now if you use it like bridging it off two banks and stuff like that it might work a little better. But I should have spent the money on 3 SE1072 for the price of that fuse popper pooper! :uh:
> *


This is just another reason I dont want hydraulics. Fucking cars are always in the shop. 

I might just put all the money into music.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 01:44 PM~19073671
> *This is just another reason I dont want hydraulics. Fucking cars are always in the shop.
> 
> I might just put all the money into music.
> *


Hahaha very funny! That's just as much as a money pit too!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 15 2010, 12:54 PM~19073296
> *:nono: Dont speak my name like you know me  :twak:
> *


http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k409/momentarilyreality/*****.png


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 04:39 PM~19073623
> *That was E's Impala from Forever Rolling CC L.A. both the car and the club aint around anymore. And that was like 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT HAPPEND TO THE CLUB? DID THE NAME CHANGE OR WHAT?


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 01:39 PM~19073623
> *That was E's Impala from Forever Rolling CC L.A. both the car and the club aint around anymore. And that was like 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


guess time flys lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 01:44 PM~19073671
> *This is just another reason I dont want hydraulics. Fucking cars are always in the shop.
> 
> I might just put all the money into music.
> *


 :uh: You starting to sound like dude with the roadmaster lol


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 02:53 PM~19074272
> *http://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k409/momentarilyreality/*****.png
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 15 2010, 08:29 AM~19071178
> *New batteries  old wires?
> *


nope everything is new from wen tha last time batteries didnt wrk. new noids, new wires, new everything lol


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Nov 14 2010, 07:59 PM~19068745
> *I think that car was/is from SANTANA C.C. Santa Ana, ca.
> 78-80 BOX CAPRICE
> *


This is the caprice ur talking about. I dont have a good pic of the trunk though


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 15 2010, 09:09 AM~19071324
> *I though you had a handle on that situation! All mighty low know it all  guru!
> *


tha homie did fix the problem. the first problem was the car would just click, i load tested em, all batteries were bad, so i replaced all 4 and noids and wires and the hydros wrk. tha problem im having now is tha batteries drain after 10-20 pops of tha switch, so either tha place sold me tha batteries arent new or something else, wen i first bought batteries they died quickly but didnt think nothing of it, so i charged them with my NEW charger and they died again after a few pops of the switch.. the hydros are fast for the firstt 10 or so pops after that they get slow untill i charge batteries again and then they are fine....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Nov 15 2010, 04:00 PM~19074840-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is the caprice ur talking about. I dont have a good pic of the trunk though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Nov 15 2010, 04:10 PM~19074937
> *tha homie did fix the problem. the first problem was the car would just click, i load tested em, all batteries were bad, so i replaced all 4 and noids and wires and the hydros wrk. tha problem im having now is tha batteries drain after 10-20 pops of tha switch, so either tha place sold me tha batteries  arent new or something else, wen i first bought batteries they died quickly but didnt think nothing of it, so i charged them with my NEW charger and they died again after a few pops of the switch.. the hydros are fast for the firstt 10 or so pops after that they get slow untill i charge batteries again and then they are fine....
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Nov 15 2010, 03:20 PM~19074449-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPEND TO THE CLUB? DID THE NAME CHANGE OR WHAT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Club disbanded, cars got sold...moved on to Harleys
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Nov 15 2010, 03:32 PM~19074545
> *:uh: You starting to sound like dude with the roadmaster  lol
> *


You know I'm gonna be lifted...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 07:40 PM~19075205
> *Club disbanded, cars got sold...moved on to Harleys
> You know I'm gonna be lifted...
> *


DAMN JUST LKE YOU? LOL J/P


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 15 2010, 04:43 PM~19075232
> *DAMN JUST LKE YOU? LOL J/P
> *


JUST LIKE YOUR CLUB!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOT LOL WE A CLUB4EVER, WE ALL JUST MAKIN MOVES FOR THE FEUTURE BUT WE STILL HERE, SOME OVERSEAS CONTRACT WORK, GOV JOB OR MILITARY OVERSEAS STATIONED SO THATS WHY :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whatever


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 08:14 PM~19075504
> *whatever
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 15 2010, 05:30 PM~19075643
> *
> *


No pictures of your vacation !


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 03:39 PM~19073623
> *That was E's Impala from Forever Rolling CC L.A. both the car and the club aint around anymore. And that was like 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GUESS NOTHING IS FOREVER LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 03:44 PM~19073671
> *This is just another reason I dont want hydraulics. Fucking cars are always in the shop.
> 
> I might just put all the money into music.
> *


YOU KIDING RIGHT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Here comes the cold rain! Let it pore so this weekend will be clear! Got a parade and all kinds of holiday stuff to do!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 15 2010, 04:40 PM~19075205
> *Club disbanded, cars got sold...moved on to Harleys
> You know I'm gonna be lifted...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 13 2010, 05:55 AM~19057670
> *Legendary Soul Artist Ernie Barnes (1938 – 2009) left his footprint in America for all to remember him.Segregation prevented him from considering nearby UNC or Duke University, so he attended North Carolina College on a football scholarship and majored in art. He was drafted by the then-World Champion Baltimore Colts football team. He then spent the next five seasons as an offensive lineman for the San Diego Chargers and Denver Broncos. In 1965, New York Jets owner Sonny Werblin recognized Barnes’ artistic potential and replaced his football salary for one season so he could devote himself “to just paint.” One year later, Barnes made his debut in a critically acclaimed solo exhibition at Grand Central Art Galleries in Manhattan and retired from football. His autobiography “From Pads to Palette” chronicles his transition from athlete to artist.
> 
> For over 40 years, his neo-mannerism style of art has been admired and collected internationally. His national traveling “Beauty of the Ghetto” exhibition in the 1970s featured some of his timeless works as “Storyteller,” “High Aspirations” and “The Graduate.” His famous 1971 “Sugar Shack” dance scene appeared on the “Good Times” television show and on the Marvin Gaye album “I Want You.” This image has been widely imitated and Barnes’ expressive style has influenced countless aspiring artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would B fire to see a blacked out 6 with Sugar Shack laid out on truck
> *



Lay it low is great.

I made a note to myself to look up the story and find out who did that painting.

that was some good history and thanks for the post.

cobra


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH :cheesy: ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

HARD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 16 2010, 01:50 AM~19080292-->
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS  NOTHING IS FOREVER LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ironic huh
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Nov 16 2010, 01:52 AM~19080296
> *YOU KIDING RIGHT
> *


Yes. Hydraulics are mandatory. But I'll spend my money on more importatnt things like paint (more patterns) first.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2010, 03:05 PM~19084015
> *ironic huh
> Yes. Hydraulics are mandatory. But I'll spend my money on more importatnt things like paint (more patterns) first.
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2010, 03:05 PM~19084015
> *ironic huh
> Yes. Hydraulics are mandatory. But I'll spend my money on more important things like paint (more patterns) first.
> *


 :uh: What ya gonna do? Take the pumps off moving trucks? :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 16 2010, 09:50 PM~19088229
> *:uh: What ya gonna do?  Take the pumps off moving trucks? :cheesy:
> *


get some pumps off the homies or something. not sure yet.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 8 2010, 04:25 PM~19018497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey CF, I been watching your videos on youtube, this one's hilarious


----------



## granpa

:uh: hahahahhahahahahahah hahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :420:


----------



## illstorm

> *lowlowlow
> post Today, 10:45 AM
> Hey CF, I been watching your videos on youtube, this one's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 16 2010, 08:45 AM~19080724
> *Here comes the cold rain! Let it pore so this weekend will be clear! Got a parade and all kinds of holiday stuff to do!
> *


dont you think you need to take your stinkin ass outside and take a shower


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 17 2010, 07:45 AM~19090679
> *Hey CF, I been watching your videos on youtube, this one's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have not seen that vid .. LOL :cheesy:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 17 2010, 06:45 AM~19090679
> *Hey CF, I been watching your videos on youtube, this one's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf!! lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 16 2010, 12:54 PM~19082032
> *YEAH  :cheesy: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 16 2010, 02:33 PM~19082798
> *HARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I use to bump this all the time! R.I.P to the homie, Big Ed! 187, you never let me down!


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 01:36 PM~19093229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cripn8ez


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2010, 04:46 PM~19093308
> *cripn8ez
> 
> *



WE TOOKIF OFF THE FRAME TODAY SO THE HOMIE CLUB BRUTHA CAN PUT NEW FRAME ON HIS COUP WE DONT NEED NO FANCY SHOP WESTSIDE C.C USE THE STREETS FOR REALZ LOL 

CHECC OUT OR CLUB TOPIC WSCC CLT FOR MORE PIX HAHA


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 01:48 PM~19093314
> *WE TOOKIF OFF THE FRAME TODAY SO THE HOMIE CLUB BRUTHA CAN PUT NEW FRAME ON HIS COUP WE DONT NEED NO FANCY SHOP WESTSIDE C.C USE THE STREETS FOR REALZ LOL
> 
> CHECC OUT OR CLUB TOPIC WSCC CLT FOR MORE PIX HAHA
> *


  And drive ways :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 17 2010, 07:45 AM~19090679
> *Hey CF, I been watching your videos on youtube, this one's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm down with 50! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 17 2010, 04:49 PM~19093327
> * And drive ways  :thumbsup:
> *



YES SUR REAL RIDERS DO REAL THANGZ


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2010, 01:49 PM~19093331
> *I'm down with 50! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 01:36 PM~19093229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn youll country folks don't play.. :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 17 2010, 05:44 PM~19093794
> *damn youll country folks don't play.. :biggrin:
> *


lol shit if i was country id have a garage we city locs get is done n the streets wit everything


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 02:46 PM~19093805
> *lol shit if i was country id have a garage we city locs get is done n the streets wit everything
> *


I know you can't wait for your new crib! hell before i looked at anything I made plans to build a 2 1/2 car shop!!! Didin't care if the kids had rooms.. Only imput I had at sighning. after that I tuned wife out!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 17 2010, 05:49 PM~19093826
> *I know you can't wait for your new crib! hell before i looked at anything I made plans to build a 2 1/2 car shop!!! Didin't care if the kids had rooms..  Only imput I had at sighning. after that I tuned wife out!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YEA NEW CRIB WILL HAVE GARAGE FOR ME MYSELF AND I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 02:50 PM~19093838
> *YEA NEW CRIB WILL HAVE GARAGE FOR ME MYSELF AND I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 02:50 PM~19093838
> *YEA NEW CRIB WILL HAVE GARAGE FOR ME MYSELF AND I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


 did u sell the snowmobile yet?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 17 2010, 09:13 PM~19095510
> *did u sell the snowmobile yet?
> *



NOPE UR CLUB BRUTHA HAD HIT ME UP?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 06:25 PM~19095622
> *NOPE UR CLUB BRUTHA HAD HIT ME UP?
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

GET UP GET READY FOR CHOW COURT LINE CHOW SIT ON UR BUNKS GET READY FOR CHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 18 2010, 05:14 AM~19099609
> *GET UP GET READY FOR CHOW COURT LINE CHOW SIT ON UR BUNKS GET READY FOR CHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Shit. Cold as day like this. Ill eat from my canteen. Getting up for bread and water oat meal was killin a ***** in 05! Then wake county had me on low sodium so got no color or taste food. Jello as dessert. Normally melted! Worse x mas I had!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 17 2010, 01:37 PM~19092354
> *I use to bump this all the time! R.I.P to the homie, Big Ed! 187, you never let me down!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 17 2010, 03:36 PM~19093229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! THAT LOOKS LIKE MY OLD FLEETWOOD.. I STRIPPED IT DOWN DAMN NEAR THE SAME WAY.. TOOK THE LITTLE WINDOW GLASSES OUT TO TRANSFORM THE COUPE INTO A FLEET


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Nov 17 2010, 07:45 AM~19090679
> *Hey CF, I been watching your videos on youtube, this one's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN IN A LONG TIME, THAT ***** WILL DO ANYTHING TO SELL RECORDS :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 18 2010, 09:20 PM~19106433
> *THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN IN A LONG TIME, THAT ***** WILL DO ANYTHING TO SELL RECORDS :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 18 2010, 09:20 PM~19106433
> *THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN IN A LONG TIME, THAT ***** WILL DO ANYTHING TO SELL RECORDS :roflmao:
> *


Nothing wrong with a little hustle. thats what we know for is swag and bag! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 18 2010, 11:20 PM~19106433
> *THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN IN A LONG TIME, THAT ***** WILL DO ANYTHING TO SELL RECORDS :roflmao:
> *


he did that as a favor for Chelsey Handler (of the Chelsey Lately show). (she had that little dude on as a guest).


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2010, 09:53 AM~19109058
> *he did that as a favor for Chelsey Handler (of the Chelsey Lately show). (she had that little dude on as a guest).
> *



Chelsey Handler I WENT TO HER SHOW FEW WEEKS AGO SHE WAS CLT IT WAS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## 187PURE

ON MY WAY TO SWEET LUCY'S FOR SOME THAT GOOD 'OL PULL PORK.. THEN TO THE SWEET MAGNOLIA'S FOR SOME JACK AND COKE


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 19 2010, 10:51 AM~19110046
> *ON MY WAY TO SWEET LUCY'S FOR SOME THAT GOOD 'OL PULL PORK.. THEN TO THE SWEET MAGNOLIA'S FOR SOME JACK AND COKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This look gud az fucc, where's this spot


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 19 2010, 09:51 AM~19110046
> *ON MY WAY TO SWEET LUCY'S FOR SOME THAT GOOD 'OL PULL PORK.. THEN TO THE SWEET MAGNOLIA'S FOR SOME JACK AND COKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 19 2010, 01:11 PM~19111461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a picture is worth a 1000 words :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 18 2010, 10:20 PM~19106433
> *THIS IS THE FUNNIEST THING I SEEN IN A LONG TIME, THAT ***** WILL DO ANYTHING TO SELL RECORDS :roflmao:
> *


this beat bang, cuz dnt need record money anyways, them ****** is overseas making stupid money


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 19 2010, 03:17 PM~19112441
> *this beat bang, cuz dnt need record money anyways, them ****** is overseas making stupid money
> *


 :yessad: :werd:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 19 2010, 02:11 PM~19111461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whachu know about that mac dre *****


----------



## Skim

:0 chinese food in the hood vs. upscale chinese food


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 08:35 PM~19114561
> *whachu know about that mac dre *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AH ***** THAT RIGHT THERE IS THE SHIT. YOU KNOW HE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO MAC DRE EVEN IS. WEST COAST SHIT. MOST THESE ****** IN HERE PROBABLY WONT EVEN WATCH THAT SHIT CUZ THEY AINT UP ON THAT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 19 2010, 08:35 PM~19114561-->
> 
> 
> 
> whachu know about that mac dre *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much. Can't get tunes over here nor air play. NC loves that club shit and tons of 8o8.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-The most hated_@Nov 19 2010, 09:04 PM~19114755
> *AH ***** THAT RIGHT THERE IS THE SHIT. YOU KNOW HE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO MAC DRE EVEN IS. WEST COAST SHIT. MOST THESE ****** IN HERE PROBABLY WONT EVEN WATCH THAT SHIT CUZ THEY AINT UP ON THAT
> *


Lol.


----------



## cripn8ez

my new suv road trips


----------



## Skim

damn u got a different truck each week!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 20 2010, 11:17 AM~19116726
> *damn u got a different truck each week!
> *



HAHA U KNOW GOTTA GET THE RT ONE SO I CAN TOW MY SHIT TO DFW? LOL NAW SHIT IF ITS ANY PROFIT ON MY END THEN OFF IT GOES AND OFF TO THE NEXT ONE LOL  I MIGHT KEEP THIS ONE THO ITS WHT IVE BEEN WANTING :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

whatever.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2010, 12:41 PM~19117128
> *whatever.
> *


FUCC U GO RIDE UR HOG BUSTER MARK AZZ L7 AZZ ***** LOL


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 06:56 AM~19116663
> *my new suv road trips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



get rid of the Tahoe? shit was nice too!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 19 2010, 07:40 PM~19114589
> *:0 chinese food in the hood vs. upscale chinese food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: ...that bitch is gone in the head. she way da fuck out there....... of course the restaurants gonna be different in the hood as opposed to outside of it. its called being a product of your environment.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Nov 20 2010, 12:49 PM~19117196
> *get rid of the Tahoe? shit was nice too!
> *



YEA DUMPED IT OFF TO THE NEXT MAN I DIDNT LIKE THE WAY IT TOWED TO LOOSE DIDNT TRUST IT WIT MY CARS U KNOW GOTTA B SAFE ON THE FLY WAYS. THANX BUT 22'S AINT MY STYLE ALSO. THIS IS A GOOD SUV JUST WHT I WANTED AND NEED


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD ROBLEDO?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 09:01 AM~19117299
> *WEST GOOD ROBLEDO?
> *


shit......just cic'n cacc c'n cool. :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 09:00 AM~19117292
> *YEA DUMPED IT OFF TO THE NEXT MAN I DIDNT LIKE THE WAY IT TOWED TO LOOSE DIDNT TRUST IT WIT MY CARS U KNOW GOTTA B SAFE ON THE FLY WAYS. THANX BUT 22'S AINT MY STYLE ALSO. THIS IS A GOOD SUV JUST WHT I WANTED AND NEED
> *


yah.. i dont see how some peeps tow with there tahoes... gas on the Excursion must be crazy! :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 20 2010, 01:04 PM~19117321
> *shit......just cic'n cacc c'n cool. :biggrin:
> *



THTS Y CRIPN8EZ LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Nov 20 2010, 01:07 PM~19117342
> *yah.. i dont see how some peeps tow with there tahoes... gas on the Excursion must be crazy! :wow:
> *



YEP TAHOE R NOT GOOD TO TOW IVE GAD 2. MAN JUST GOT IT LAST NITE NOT SURE YET BUT IT DID OK ON THE 3 HR DRIVE BACC HOME :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 10:52 AM~19117590
> *YEP TAHOE R NOT GOOD TO TOW IVE GAD 2. MAN JUST GOT IT LAST NITE NOT SURE YET BUT IT DID OK ON THE 3 HR DRIVE BACC HOME :biggrin:
> *


Our v10 decent. Been out west twice! Good truck. Gas is better then that tahoe! And is more stable. We use to houl are music stuff around last 11yrs or so. Ps and vhs. Also 3 TVs with spliters.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 09:42 AM~19117142
> *FUCC U GO RIDE UR HOG BUSTER MARK AZZ L7 AZZ ***** LOL
> *


 whatever. craker.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2010, 05:48 PM~19118826
> *whatever. craker.
> *




I KNOW WHT U R BUT WHT AM I? LOL  












































THE DON MEGA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 02:57 PM~19118871
> *I KNOW WHT U R BUT WHT AM I? LOL
> THE DON MEGA
> *


Okay whop square!


----------



## plague

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X10cZdwk_90
good ol cali swangin made me get this and roll


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 26 2010, 01:28 PM~16417474
> *PARDON THE BUMPER HANGING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 19 2010, 02:35 PM~19111255
> *This look gud az fucc, where's this spot
> *


NORTHEAST PHILLY


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 08:13 AM~19131024
> *:0
> *


why you be trippin on everones ride when you drive a P.O.S. that your mommy had to give your sorry ass


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 19 2010, 11:04 PM~19114755
> *AH ***** THAT RIGHT THERE IS THE SHIT. YOU KNOW HE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO MAC DRE EVEN IS. WEST COAST SHIT. MOST THESE ****** IN HERE PROBABLY WONT EVEN WATCH THAT SHIT CUZ THEY AINT UP ON THAT
> *


MAC DRE IS THAT WORK (STUPID DOO DOO DUMB LOL).. REMEMBER WHEN HE DID AN ALBUM OVER THE PHONE FROM THE COUNTY JAIL.. X-RAIDED DID THE SAME SHIT.. YEAH RIP TO THE HOMIE.. DOUBT IF IT WAS FAT TONE THAT SMOKED HIM, BUT IT'S SKETCHY IF MAC MINISTER SMOKED FAT TONE ON SOME REVENGE TYPE SHIT.. DAMN, 3 RAPPERS WITH POTENTIAL OUT THE GAME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 22 2010, 10:07 AM~19131316
> *why you be trippin on everones ride when you drive a P.O.S. that your mommy had to give your sorry ass
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim
> post Nov 19 2010, 11:35 PM
> whachu know about that mac dre *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: Before hip hop turned to rap turned to crap


----------



## Samoan64

One Love!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 19 2010, 11:15 PM~19114801
> *Not much. Can't get tunes over here nor air play. NC loves that club shit and tons of 8o8.
> Lol.
> *


AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH AIR PLAY :uh: DO YOU THINK THEY GET AIR PLAY OUT IN THE WEST COAST JUST BECAUSE THEY'RE FROM THERE?? HELL NAW.. THE MUSIC INDUSTRY FLOODS THE AIRWAYS WITH GARBAGE AND BRAINWASHES KIDS AND PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT DON'T KNOW NO BETTER.. YOU JUST HAVE TO BE A CERTAIN TYPE OF ***** THAT HAS A EAR FOR GOOD MUSIC (G SHIT/PLAYER SHIT).. AND THEM CERTAIN TYPE OF ****** KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT, NO MATTER WHAT COAST YOU'RE ON OR REGARDLESS WHETHER OR NOT IT'S PLAYED ON THE RADIO.. YA DIG?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 20 2010, 12:04 PM~19117321
> *shit......just cic'n cacc c'n cool. :biggrin:
> *


NOT BICK'N BACK AND B'N BOOL? :biggrin:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:21 AM~19131389
> *AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH AIR PLAY :uh: DO YOU THINK THEY GET AIR PLAY OUT IN THE WEST COAST JUST BECAUSE THEY'RE FROM THERE?? HELL NAW.. THE MUSIC INDUSTRY FLOODS THE AIRWAYS WITH GARBAGE AND BRAINWASHES KIDS AND PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT DON'T KNOW NO BETTER.. YOU JUST HAVE TO BE A CERTAIN TYPE OF ***** THAT HAS A EAR FOR GOOD MUSIC (G SHIT/PLAYER SHIT).. AND THEM CERTAIN TYPE OF ****** KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT, NO MATTER WHAT COAST YOU'RE ON OR REGARDLESS WHETHER OR NOT IT'S PLAYED ON THE RADIO.. YA DIG?
> *


dont waste your time trying to explane it to robert hes retarded and has no clue in life


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 22 2010, 10:26 AM~19131420
> *dont waste your time trying to explane it to robert hes retarded and has no clue in life
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bud vudker

i heard a story about robert today as they pass the plate in church for people to put money in it robert be stealing money out of it and he claims to be this holy roller christian.hopefully he can explaine this one to us


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 22 2010, 07:24 AM~19131408
> *NOT BICK'N BACK AND B'N BOOL? :biggrin:
> *


never :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 22 2010, 10:38 AM~19131500
> *i heard a story about robert today as they pass the plate in church for people to put money in it robert be stealing money out of it and he claims to be this holy roller christian.hopefully he can explaine this one to us
> *


YO, DAT ***** GOT SUM SPLAININ TA DO MAYNE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 22 2010, 08:21 AM~19131389
> *AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH AIR PLAY :uh: DO YOU THINK THEY GET AIR PLAY OUT IN THE WEST COAST JUST BECAUSE THEY'RE FROM THERE?? HELL NAW.. THE MUSIC INDUSTRY FLOODS THE AIRWAYS WITH GARBAGE AND BRAINWASHES KIDS AND PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT DON'T KNOW NO BETTER.. YOU JUST HAVE TO BE A CERTAIN TYPE OF ***** THAT HAS A EAR FOR GOOD MUSIC (G SHIT/PLAYER SHIT).. AND THEM CERTAIN TYPE OF ****** KNOW WHERE TO FIND IT, NO MATTER WHAT COAST YOU'RE ON OR REGARDLESS WHETHER OR NOT IT'S PLAYED ON THE RADIO.. YA DIG?
> *


Back in 91 at least AZ had a underground station that played stuff. In fact they had a couple in Glendale Ca too. Use to be one here in NC. But all they play is like nyc and Atlanta underground. But ya by todays standards. These stations have heavy rotation of dance and menstro show bullshit ! 

And I use to find my music out at the laundry mat or out the local ****** trunk when he drove by in that hatchback.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:55 AM~19132116
> *Back in 91 at least AZ had a underground station that played stuff. In fact they had a couple in Glendale Ca too. Use to be one here in NC. But all they play is like nyc and Atlanta underground. But ya by todays standards. These stations have heavy rotation of dance and menstro show bullshit !
> 
> And I use to find my music out at the laundry mat or out the local ****** trunk when he drove by in that hatchback.
> *


THE SOUTH STILL RUNNIN THANGS


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:55 AM~19132116
> *Back in 91 at least AZ had a underground station that played stuff. In fact they had a couple in Glendale Ca too. Use to be one here in NC. But all they play is like nyc and Atlanta underground. But ya by todays standards. These stations have heavy rotation of dance and menstro show bullshit !
> 
> And I use to find my music out at the laundry mat or out the local ****** trunk when he drove by in that hatchback.
> *


 :uh: just like you have a bike more lies robert you shure live in a fantasy world


----------



## bigswanga

:cheesy:


----------



## Marsellus

O dam!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:46 AM~19132429
> *THE SOUTH STILL RUNNIN THANGS
> *


Hahha. What kills me is most these wack country folk wana be from NY or Atlanta. You ask them where they state the general spots! 


NY has some artist! And the A can get some props. But I have always loved west and cough , cough, Tex-ass swag. Some Memphis blues slash jazz too.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 05:32 PM~19134639
> *Hahha. What kills me is most these wack country folk wana be from NY or Atlanta. You ask them where they state the general spots!
> NY has some artist! And the A can get some props. But I have always loved west  and cough , cough,  Tex-ass swag. Some Memphis blues slash jazz too.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DIE. STOP TRYING TO FIT IN, NOBODY LIKES YOU *****.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Nov 22 2010, 03:38 PM~19134701
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DIE. STOP TRYING TO FIT IN, NOBODY LIKES YOU *****.
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see some bitchs still up in here! Real man gona say what they gota say! No need to hide behing a fake account!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 09:08 PM~19136469
> *I see some bitchs still up in here! Real man gona say what they gota say! No need to hide behing a fake account!
> *


the only bitch up in here would be you.so robert we are still waiting to here your side of the story about you stealing money from the basket at church.that what i thought you aint got nothing to say about it now go kill yourself allready


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 22 2010, 07:54 PM~19137010
> *the only bitch up in here would be you.so robert we are still waiting to here your side of the story about you stealing money from the basket at church.that what i thought you aint got nothing to say about it now go kill yourself allready
> *


Like I said. Bitch! 56 post and they all around me! You must be one them **** crackers!


----------



## bud vudker

down syndrome poster child


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 PM~19137369
> *Like I said. Bitch! 56 post and they all around me! You must be one them **** crackers!
> *


we all told you to stay out of the carolina topic no one likes you in there and im shure no one likes your lieing stinking ass in here either


----------



## Skim

WENT FROM THE 283 TO FUEL INJECTION NOW ITS AT THE MUFFLER SHOP GETTING THE STAINLESS STEEL TREATMENT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

WE PULLED THE 283 OUT OF MY RAG AND REPLACED IT WITH A VORTEC TBI FUEL INJECTED LAST WEEK.


----------



## Skim

DAMN IT WAS WARM TODAY :0


----------



## illstorm

Skim U got that ghost breaking a hundred.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn skim you aint playing ! :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 20 2010, 10:41 AM~19117128
> *whatever.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 10:53 PM~19138463
> *Damn skim you aint playing !  :0
> *


I just feel better doing the fuel injection swap if im going to be travelling long distances


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 07:36 PM~19137548
> *WE PULLED THE 283 OUT OF MY RAG AND REPLACED IT WITH A VORTEC TBI FUEL INJECTED LAST WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

shit looks good skim


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 10:23 PM~19137369
> *Like I said. Bitch! 56 post and they all around me! You must be one them **** crackers!
> *


hey you uncle tom ill leave you alone if you will tell the story how you wanted to suck jason aka impalatattooman dick and he shoot you down so your mad at him and dont try to tell lies robert.yes its true 96roadmaster is a closet case


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 10:54 PM~19139197
> *I just feel better doing the fuel injection swap if im going to be travelling long distances
> *


 :biggrin: that's what's up! Always enjoy seeing works of art on open hwy. Time for you to load up and ride that trailer to NC! We got that green scenery and hwy to Cruz.


----------



## bud vudker

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 96ROADMASTER
robert why are you avoiding my question the people want to know


----------



## bud vudker

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 96ROADMASTER
:wave: hello robert answer the question


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 23 2010, 08:20 AM~19140998
> *
> *


 :uh: let me guess your the bear on the right grabbing the dick.maybe thats why you smell so bad you got shitty dick :burn: :burn:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 08:36 PM~19137548
> *WE PULLED THE 283 OUT OF MY RAG AND REPLACED IT WITH A VORTEC TBI FUEL INJECTED LAST WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good skim


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 21 2010, 10:08 PM~19129179
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X10cZdwk_90
> good ol cali swangin made me get this and roll
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Good progress Skim!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy Thanksgiving! Hope them cowboys do somethin!!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 23 2010, 04:30 PM~19144347
> *Happy Thanksgiving! Hope them cowboys do somethin!!
> *


it would be even a happier thanksgiving if you go kill yourself


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 23 2010, 04:54 PM~19145546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Thats bad ass


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Nov 23 2010, 03:54 PM~19145546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice! :wow: :wow:


----------



## slickpanther

Now that's what's I'm talkin about! GOOD TIMES!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Nov 23 2010, 04:54 PM~19145546-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Nov 23 2010, 07:12 PM~19146651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what's I'm talkin about! GOOD TIMES!!!!!
> *


Thats bad ass! I got a empty trunk too! Hum :biggrin: Now if I could find a painter.. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 10:36 PM~19137548
> *WE PULLED THE 283 OUT OF MY RAG AND REPLACED IT WITH A VORTEC TBI FUEL INJECTED LAST WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SURE THING SKIM.. NOW THE CAR WON'T STALL OUT FROM GAS SHIFTING TO ONE SIDE WHEN YOU 3 WHEEL :tongue:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 24 2010, 08:26 AM~19151152
> *SURE THING SKIM.. NOW THE CAR WON'T STALL OUT FROM GAS SHIFTING TO ONE SIDE WHEN YOU 3 WHEEL  :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 22 2010, 07:34 PM~19137525-->
> 
> 
> 
> WENT FROM THE 283 TO FUEL INJECTION NOW ITS AT THE MUFFLER SHOP GETTING THE STAINLESS STEEL TREATMENT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 22 2010, 07:36 PM~19137548
> *WE PULLED THE 283 OUT OF MY RAG AND REPLACED IT WITH A VORTEC TBI FUEL INJECTED LAST WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














































hahahaha...i'm just fucking wit u playa....that shits tights ass fuck!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 24 2010, 10:11 AM~19151708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha...i'm just fucking wit u playa....that shits tights ass fuck!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> :buttkick:
> lol


----------



## bigswanga

> :buttkick:
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marsellus

> :buttkick:
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:
Click to expand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 24 2010, 02:04 PM~19152996
> *:wow:
> *


you see a naked man and you got all excited.you queer bastard that is just nasty. how can you look at a mans hairy ass and get excited :burn:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 24 2010, 12:11 PM~19153049
> *you see a naked man and you got all excited.you queer bastard that is just nasty. how can you look at a mans hairy ass and get excited :burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim




----------



## bigswanga

uffin: :420: 
Everyone Have a Happy turkey day and be safe for the holidays. :wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 24 2010, 10:18 PM~19158492
> *uffin: :420:
> Everyone Have a Happy turkey day and be safe for the holidays. :wave:
> *


fa sho playa!  u do da same.


----------



## ROBLEDO

i leave ya'll wit a lil sum-sum to listen too.


----------



## plague

VERY NICE :wow:


----------



## illstorm

> *plague	Posted Today, 05:16 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Now thats what I am talking about. Yes Sir!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy harvest fest! Sitting here looking at PA parade. You'll got/ getting
snow! And I thought the camera paned over to some cat in blue plad look like 187! I was like oh snap!


----------



## illstorm

Lay it low fam on this day of thanks keep in mind. “Never allow anyone to rain on your parade and thus cast a pall of gloom and defeat on the entire day. Remember that no talent, no self-denial, no brains, no character, are required to set up in the fault-finding business. Nothing external can have any power over you unless you permit it. Your time is too precious to be sacrificed in wasted days combating the menial forces of hate, jealously, and envy. Guard your fragile life carefully. Only God can shape a flower, but any foolish child can pull it to pieces.”- *Og Mandino*


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Nov 25 2010, 09:34 AM~19161081-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lay it low fam on this day of thanks keep in mind. “Never allow anyone to rain on your parade and thus cast a pall of gloom and defeat on the entire day. Remember that no talent, no self-denial, no brains, no character, are required to set up in the fault-finding business. Nothing external can have any power over you unless you permit it. Your time is too precious to be sacrificed in wasted days combating the menial forces of hate, jealously, and envy. Guard your fragile life carefully. Only God can shape a flower, but any foolish child can pull it to pieces.”- *Og Mandino*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn . Theres power in them words!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 09:46 AM~19161173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 10:39 AM~19160678
> *Happy harvest fest! Sitting here looking  at PA parade. You'll got/ getting
> snow! And I thought the camera paned over to some cat in blue plad  look like 187! I was like oh snap!
> *


 :uh: give it up robert he doesnt swing your way


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Skim

> aw hell fuckin naw


----------



## mrboscodelagente

black is beautiful .....


----------



## Skim

2007 throw back :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 25 2010, 03:05 PM~19163584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black is beautiful .....
> *


She still 60 and sexy! That Greer right? 

And damn skim! Those almost as bad a Walmart. Com. Hahhahahaha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 03:46 PM~19163842
> *2007 throw back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 25 2010, 12:41 AM~19158659
> *i leave ya'll wit a lil sum-sum to listen too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude! I never knew who did this song. boy high school memories. thanks

cobra

keep it coming


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn mix calling em out. Step you game up.. :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

black is beautiful....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Nov 26 2010, 09:11 AM~19168131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black is beautiful....
> *


 :0 damn you tring to lock the server up! Looks good.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I hope some of y'all messaged "G" and told him happy TG...


----------



## ROBLEDO

-We-p-nbVQs&feature


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 09:54 PM~19166039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn mix calling em out. Step you game up.. :biggrin:
> *


90% of niccuh's know NOTHING about that!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Nov 26 2010, 06:51 PM~19171159
> *90% of niccuh's know NOTHING about that!
> *


 :biggrin: He calling them out though..


----------



## cripn8ez

YO BRUTHAZ HOPE ALL HAD A GREAT TURKEY DAY AND GOT FULL AS I DID LOL STAY LOW RIDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND BLK IS BLUETIFULL PAM GIER IS THE SHIT LOCO............


----------



## cripn8ez

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS









[/quote]


WE WOULD LUV TO SEE AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSABLE, LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT HAVE NO ONE TO DO IT FOR THEM. BESIDES KIDS R THE ONLY THING LEFT WE HAVE THATS PURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+Nov 27 2010, 05:40 AM~19173961-->
> 
> 
> 
> YO BRUTHAZ HOPE ALL HAD A GREAT TURKEY DAY AND GOT FULL AS I DID LOL STAY LOW RIDERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND BLK IS BLUETIFULL PAM GIER IS THE SHIT LOCO............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they full of chitlins and corn bread. Thread been dead. Hahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Nov 27 2010, 05:47 AM~19173968
> *PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WOULD LUV TO SEE AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSABLE, LETS DO IT FOR THE KIDS THAT HAVE NO ONE TO DO IT FOR THEM. BESIDES KIDS R THE ONLY THING LEFT WE HAVE THATS PURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yup!


----------



## Skim




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2010, 05:46 PM~19163842
> *2007 throw back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY ***** SKIM, ROLLIN ON TRIPPLE GOLD :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 10:54 PM~19166039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn mix calling em out. Step you game up.. :biggrin:
> *


COOL VIDEO MAN.. I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 28 2010, 02:48 PM~19183340
> *COOL VIDEO MAN.. I LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> *


His words are deep! That ***** always on the real though. I'm waiting to hear it on the 8 O 8. My boy just finished his 4\12 walk through in his low mini.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

$3400 for impalla I posted up a few back :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 28 2010, 03:57 PM~19183691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 28 2010, 09:28 AM~19181506
> *MY ***** SKIM, ROLLIN ON TRIPPLE GOLD :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: them was 4x all gold 72 spoke D's even the barels was gold but I polished off all the gold and they looked platinum :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2010, 09:10 PM~19186393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 28 2010, 10:53 PM~19186207
> *:biggrin: them was 4x all gold 72 spoke D's  even the barels was gold but I polished off all the gold and they looked platinum :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY'D YOU GET RID OF IT?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 29 2010, 08:24 AM~19188666
> *WHY'D YOU GET RID OF IT?
> *


I sold it to Lonestar from Individuals. I needed to buy a truck to pull my trailer so I sold that and my 96 fleetwood and went down and bought a chevy pick up. That car was nice too. Had music, 2 pumps, angelo striped and leafed it. It was fully 90'd, dash interior, pillows all that wasnt done was a full frame swap.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 29 2010, 07:24 AM~19188666
> *WHY'D YOU GET RID OF IT?
> *


I think skim has had every style of low known to man. Waiting to see his next build. Don't fall out when a train with candi paint and white wall wheels rolls thru your towns tracks ! I heard that ***** working on a airplane build!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 29 2010, 11:48 AM~19189047
> *I sold it to Lonestar from Individuals. I needed to buy a truck to pull my trailer so I sold that and my 96 fleetwood and went down and bought a chevy pick up. That car was nice too. Had music, 2 pumps, angelo striped and leafed it. It was fully 90'd, dash interior, pillows all that wasnt done was a full frame swap.
> *



I MEMBER THT CADI THATS MY 1ST TRIP TO HOPTOBER FEST AND 1ST TIME MEET U SKIM I THINK THTS MY PIC? ANY WAY WEST GOOD PEEPS







AND U HAD THEM BOOTS ON HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cripn8ez

1ST TEXAS TRIP


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 29 2010, 01:17 PM~19190790
> *1ST TEXAS TRIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats coool mayne

tony still in ws cc out in tx????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 29 2010, 05:42 PM~19191420
> *dats coool mayne
> 
> tony still in ws cc out in tx????
> *



yea bro he doing good also and got another chapter n central tx. were u at?


----------



## cripn8ez

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Its that time of year to give. "From the friends and family of Daeton and Ryder Brown" are having a blanket drive for the LCH NICU. We are asking for new and gently used receiving blankets for the babies in the NICU at LCH. due date is 12\15. We have been able to donate over 200 bankets to date. Inbox me for details. Thanks!!!</span>


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 29 2010, 03:13 PM~19191624
> *yea bro he doing good also and got another chapter n central tx. were u at?
> *


thats cool bro yeah i remember him from l.a. thats where im from originaly. im in mo val now


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 29 2010, 07:05 PM~19192009
> *thats cool bro yeah i remember him from l.a. thats where im from originaly. im in mo val now
> *



OH OK YEA IM FROM LA ALSO NOW N THE STIX LOL I B N MOVAL WHEN I COME HOME TO LA AT MY LOCS HOUSE :biggrin: RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FRM THE LAKE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

SO WHO HAS A GOOD SHOT OF PUNCHIE'S NEW TRE HE BUSTED OUT @ CHRIS BURGER LASTNIGHT?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 29 2010, 04:50 PM~19192797
> *SO WHO HAS A GOOD SHOT OF PUNCHIE'S NEW TRE HE BUSTED OUT @ CHRIS BURGER LASTNIGHT?
> *


i didn't see it. but i saw some hoping. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

good pics homie!


----------



## cripn8ez

NICE PIX THTS Y MISS HOME.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn that black 7 rag is the shit, id love to see punchies new ride to !!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

good pics roberto


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 29 2010, 05:51 PM~19193358
> *good pics robledo
> *


fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Nov 29 2010, 05:35 PM~19193191
> *good pics homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

GOOD PICS X321434532467589607


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 29 2010, 05:42 PM~19193263
> *damn that black 7 rag is the shit, id love to see punchies new ride to !!!
> *


that rag works too. 

too bad he broke his trailing arm before it hit the bumper.

but heres a pic i took this past summer.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

AND THE SHOP LOGO


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 30 2010, 08:05 AM~19199281
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good d


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 01:54 AM~19197938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THOSE JAG PIECES BESIDE THE PUMP?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2010, 09:23 AM~19199778
> *WHATS THOSE JAG PIECES BESIDE THE PUMP?
> *


THEY ARE FROM A JAGUAR EXHAUST MANIFOLD, I AM RUNNING THE HARDLINE THREW THE HOLES WHEN IM DONE WITH THEM THEY WILL LOOK WAY DIFFRENT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 29 2010, 10:13 PM~19193657
> *that rag works too.
> 
> too bad he broke his trailing arm before it hit the bumper.
> 
> but heres a pic i took this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o yea i seen it hit bumper like fuck to, was that the same 1 that had gold wires hitin bumper???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Nov 30 2010, 11:05 AM~19199281
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah shit its gettin there fool,ur bumper always be hangin even on the 4 door :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 30 2010, 11:52 AM~19200000
> *ah shit its gettin there fool,ur bumper always be hangin even on the 4 door :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 10:29 AM~19199839
> *THEY ARE FROM A JAGUAR EXHAUST MANIFOLD, I AM RUNNING THE HARDLINE THREW THE HOLES WHEN IM DONE WITH THEM THEY WILL LOOK WAY DIFFRENT
> *


niiice, keep us posted with pics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## illstorm

> *cripn8ez  Posted Today, 04:13 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very few lay as nice as foe or a tre


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...

http://www.bringmitricehome.org/

http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 30 2010, 09:29 AM~19199839
> *THEY ARE FROM A JAGUAR EXHAUST MANIFOLD, I AM RUNNING THE HARDLINE THREW THE HOLES WHEN IM DONE WITH THEM THEY WILL LOOK WAY DIFFRENT
> *


was guessin thety were valve covers, thats a good idea though.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2010, 05:01 PM~19203413
> *I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...
> 
> http://www.bringmitricehome.org/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn what a shame. Beautiful young woman too!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 30 2010, 08:49 PM~19205526
> *Damn what a shame. Beautiful  young woman too!
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

west good my ******


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Wud up to all my Riders


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2010, 06:01 PM~19203413
> *I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...
> 
> http://www.bringmitricehome.org/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i remembe this story on the news, so sad man.. police are no good


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 30 2010, 10:54 AM~19199552
> *lookin good d
> *


THANKS TONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## illstorm

> *Crenshaw's Finest  Yesterday, 08:01 PM
> I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...
> 
> http://www.bringmitricehome.org/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam we lost another beautiful and bright young part of our future because those who profess to protect and serve decieded otherwise. “Of all injustice, that is the greatest which goes under the name of law; and of all sorts of tyranny the forcing of the letter of the law against the equity, is the most insupportable”.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 1 2010, 07:26 AM~19208059
> *Morning!
> *


NO ONE LIKES YOU, TOO BAD YOUR TOO DUMB TO FIGURE IT OUT. WHITE PEOPLE GET MORE RESPECT IN THIS TOPIC THAN YOU EVER WILL.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Dec 1 2010, 02:31 PM~19209776
> *NO ONE LIKES YOU, TOO BAD YOUR TOO DUMB TO FIGURE IT OUT. WHITE PEOPLE GET MORE RESPECT IN THIS TOPIC THAN YOU EVER WILL.
> *



hey watch it bobber lol :biggrin: im wht i think? :0 lol


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 1 2010, 07:12 AM~19208289
> *Dam we lost another beautiful and bright young part of our future because those who profess to protect and serve decieded otherwise. “Of all injustice, that is the greatest which goes under the name of law; and of all sorts of tyranny the forcing of the letter of the law against the equity, is the most insupportable”.
> *


 They shouldn't have let hetr out of the police station like that, I hope the father at least wins in civil court.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 04:22 PM~19212217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 1 2010, 04:22 PM~19212217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2010, 06:01 PM~19203413
> *I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...
> 
> http://www.bringmitricehome.org/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i just read the whole story, thats terrible


----------



## Skim

KAM "yall dont hear me dough"


----------



## Skim

ICE CUBE "Hood Robbin" great song. listen to the lyrics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## illstorm

> *Crenshaw's Finest  Yesterday, 05:20 PM
> They shouldn't have let hetr out of the police station like that, I hope the father at least wins in civil court*


I question if they truly released her. Releasing the surveillance footage of her exit would show clarity towards the Malibu Sheriff department. As well as remove suspensions of any questionable behavior on there part. But thats too much like right. To much like justice.


----------



## plague

I FIGURED I WOULD LET ANYONE IN HERE KNOW FIRST GOT SOME PREMIUM SPORTWAYS NOT COKER LIKE NEW 700 OBO SELLING FOR A FRIEND, OR WILL TRADE FOR 58 VERT PARTS DEPENDS ON WHAT U HAVE PM ME, ILL HAVE PICTURES TOMORROW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2010, 07:01 PM~19203413
> *I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...
> 
> http://www.bringmitricehome.org/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sad and fucked up hope something gives!!  rip


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 29 2010, 04:50 PM~19192797
> *SO WHO HAS A GOOD SHOT OF PUNCHIE'S NEW TRE HE BUSTED OUT @ CHRIS BURGER LASTNIGHT?
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 29 2010, 04:50 PM~19192797
> *SO WHO HAS A GOOD SHOT OF PUNCHIE'S NEW TRE HE BUSTED OUT @ CHRIS BURGER LASTNIGHT?
> *


...as a matter of fact i did get a shot of it. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 05:38 PM~19222100
> *...as a matter of fact i did get a shot of it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

dre n snoop hittin switches on a chop top 64 it looks like? mite be wrong but snoop chippin lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 4 2010, 01:31 PM~19236878
> *dre n snoop hittin switches on a chop top 64 it looks like? mite be wrong but snoop chippin lol
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol good eye that aint no real rag lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Nov 30 2010, 09:05 AM~19199281-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el beto_@Dec 3 2010, 12:54 PM~19228828
> *
> TU Q SABES DE MUSICA PUTO ESTA ES MUSICA![/size][/size]  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

The All blacked out style is becoming popular


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Always liked the black chrome.


----------



## illstorm

It's nice to see alittle change in the game :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 4 2010, 10:10 PM~19239812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The All blacked out style is becoming popular
> *


DAMMIT, I BLUED OUT MY SHIT BACK IN DECEMBER OF 2009. WAS GONNA BREAK OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT...GUESS I WAS SLIPPING

HERE ARE THE FIRST COUPLE OF PIECES, I GOT THE DASH INSERT DONE ALSO


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 5 2010, 09:06 AM~19243277
> *DAMMIT, I BLUED OUT MY SHIT BACK IN DECEMBER OF 2009.  WAS GONNA BREAK OUT WITH SOMETHING DIFFERENT...GUESS I WAS SLIPPING
> 
> HERE ARE THE FIRST COUPLE OF PIECES,  I GOT THE DASH INSERT DONE ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOTHER FUCCR


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 5 2010, 10:28 AM~19243325
> *MOTHER FUCCR
> *


CRACCER GET OUT OUR TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL  


WEST GOOD EVERYONE WHTS ALSO LOL :biggrin: OH YEA IM ITALIAN WHITE? LOL :0


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 5 2010, 09:30 AM~19243329
> *CRACCER GET OUT OUR TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> WEST GOOD EVERYONE WHTS ALSO LOL :biggrin: OH YEA IM ITALIAN WHITE? LOL :0
> *


FUCK THIS TOPIC IM STARTN MY OWN GERMAN CRACCERS TOPIC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Snow in NC :uh: 


Snow in charlette. :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 5 2010, 10:34 AM~19243338
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC IM STARTN MY OWN GERMAN CRACCERS TOPIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA  I WONT B N THERE FUCC THT HAHA U G MEN DONT PLAY FAIR LOL :uh:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 5 2010, 10:15 AM~19243451
> *HAHA  I WONT B N THERE FUCC THT HAHA U G MEN DONT PLAY FAIR LOL :uh:
> *


SHUT UP GET IN THIS GAS CHAMBER 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
J/K


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 4 2010, 07:10 PM~19239812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The All blacked out style is becoming popular
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 5 2010, 09:25 AM~19243193
> *It's nice to see alittle change in the game :biggrin:
> *


its cheaper tho lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 5 2010, 12:08 PM~19244577
> *its cheaper tho lol
> *


Na. I was looking at changing. My covers and sum under hood stuff to black chrome. The real deal Is a tad more. But looks hella better in person. Pics make it look like paint.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

paint or powfer coat is way cheaper than good ass chrome


----------



## illstorm

No Doubt! A good alternative especially in this bad economy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Take you'lls snow back! Its cold and a ***** don't even feel like getting out of bed. I just rolled over grabbed BB and checking in to lil morning news! Lol.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 07:57 AM~19251126
> *Take you'lls snow back! Its cold and a ***** don't even feel like getting out of bed. I just rolled over grabbed BB and checking in to lil morning news! Lol.
> *


you aint got no reason to get out of bed anyway you out of work piece of shit. ***** GET A JOB. :uh:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 09:05 PM~19247653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


too bad you are too poor to afford it. you gonna need it with all the people wanting to beat your fat ass.


----------



## 187PURE

AAAAWWW SHIT!!!! THE BIRD LOC IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA!! :0 



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2010, 12:38 PM~19253533
> *AAAAWWW SHIT!!!!  THE BIRD LOC IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


unfortuantlay nobody is going to buy any of that stuff. Those days are loooong gone. People want Drake and Nikki Manaj type shit now. Thats just the way it is.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 6 2010, 04:54 PM~19254632
> *unfortuantlay nobody is going to buy any of that stuff. Those days are loooong gone. People want Drake and Nikki Manaj type shit now. Thats just the way it is.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19254797
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

two thumbs up!


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 07:57 AM~19251126
> *Take you'lls snow back! Its cold and a ***** don't even feel like getting out of bed. I just rolled over grabbed BB and checking in to lil morning news! Lol.
> *


mr tough guy tell everyone how you where scared to come to Burlington


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bud vudker




----------



## ROBLEDO

had this in the deck 24/7 back in the day....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 08:11 PM~19257784
> *had this in the deck 24/7 back in the day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

Im still catching up on 90z rap..


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 07:16 PM~19257843
> *
> 
> Im still catching up on 90z rap..
> *


late 80's nicca! :twak:


----------



## ROBLEDO

early 90's







w_-h7IlHbR8&feature


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Dec 6 2010, 08:18 PM~19257883-->
> 
> 
> 
> late 80's nicca! :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 08:24 PM~19257969
> *early 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w_-h7IlHbR8&feature
> *


My bad . I didn't get to listen to rap till around 89 or so. Its just was not around in Germany yet nor that far up north when we came back to states.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 09:24 PM~19257969
> *early 90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w_-h7IlHbR8&feature
> *


i still have that Above the Law livin like hustlaz in my truck :biggrin: 1990 we bumped that shit all the way to palm springs for spring break


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 07:38 PM~19258117
> *i still have that Above the Law livin like hustlaz in my truck :biggrin:  1990 we bumped that shit all the way to palm springs for spring break
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ROBLEDO

back in da day when some foo's was ride'n nissan hard body's, suzuki, and vw's on deep dish center lines, inkies, bbs's and kmc's. hahahahaha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 08:52 PM~19258306
> *back in da day when some foo's was ride'n nissan hard body's, suzuki, and vw's on deep dish center lines, inkies, bbs's and kmc's. hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know breed.. Thats in my changer now. along with Illmatic.. :biggrin: And ready to die.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 09:52 PM~19258306
> *back in da day when some foo's was ride'n nissan hard body's, suzuki, and vw's on deep dish center lines, inkies, bbs's and kmc's. hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah i used to bump that in my old 60 vert bug


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 09:20 PM~19258677
> *hell yeah i used to bump that in my old 60 vert bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 6 2010, 09:43 PM~19258184
> *:h5:
> *


Robledo check me out in 1991, at pomona swap meet it was rainin, this was my very first convertible bug and I was sporting the LA Kings starter hat and jacket whachu know about dat!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 10:06 PM~19259930
> *Robledo check me out in 1991, at pomona swap meet it was rainin, this was my very first convertible bug and I was sporting the LA Kings starter hat and jacket whachu know about dat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: i was sport'n the corduroy golf hat with the ellesse sweat suit homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 7 2010, 12:38 AM~19260270
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup: i was sport'n the corduroy golf hat with the ellesse sweat suit homie. :biggrin:
> *


the og golf hat from the liquor store or the rodium :biggrin: they dont sell those starter hats with the cursive writing on them no more. those were the ones NWA always wore back then lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 11:02 PM~19260439
> *the og golf hat from the liquor store or the rodium :biggrin:  they dont sell those starter hats with the cursive writing on them no more. those were the ones NWA always wore back then lol
> *


the og ones from the liquor store with the criss cross clubs and the ball in the middle..

this is the style hat but without the golf pin.


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 6 2010, 06:50 PM~19257557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 7 2010, 01:11 AM~19260494
> *the og ones from the liquor store with the criss cross clubs and the ball in the middle..
> 
> this is the style hat but without the golf pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Skim




----------



## underdogg

:wave: what's good skim? your all over LIL....


----------



## Skim

street level clothing sells the fitted new era style ones now.

http://streetlevelclothing.com/store/#


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by underdogg_@Dec 7 2010, 01:42 AM~19260630
> *:wave: what's good skim? your all over LIL....
> *


whats poppin homie, yeah i just do a lot of bull shittin at night :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 11:36 PM~19260617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah but those are the new style ones. i don't like the bill.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 7 2010, 01:46 AM~19260641
> *yeah but those are the new style ones. i don't like the bill.
> *




















Fab Five Freddy rockin one with the wings on the bib :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim  Posted Today, 03:42 AM
> street level clothing sells the fitted new era style ones now.
> 
> http://streetlevelclothing.com/store/#*


:cheesy: Fuckin A!! I been trying to find them old skool golf a hats for years.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 7 2010, 09:18 AM~19261394
> *:cheesy: Fuckin A!! I been trying to find them old skool golf a hats for years.
> *


THOSE ARE'NT THE THROW BACK ONES.. LIKE SKIM SAID, THE GOLF PINS ARE IN A DIFFERENT CONFIGURATION.. I USED TO ROCK THEM HATS BACK IN THE 'G' DAYS


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 11:54 PM~19260666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab Five Freddy rockin one with the wings on the bib  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

them golf hats was the shit i had ever color lol $10 at the hood store


good am peeps


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 30 2010, 05:01 PM~19203413
> *I've been following the story on this young lady for over a year. She died for some bullshit reasons. Her daddy is a rider here in the local neighborhood and he's doing what he can for justice. Please show your support and get familiar with the story and brother Michael Richardson, father of Mitrice Richardson RIP...
> 
> http://www.bringmitricehome.org/
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo_search.php?o...id=158453601982
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=163...100000398133794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sad story...hope there's some accountability soon...LA cops are a crooked bunch..


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2010, 02:54 AM~19260666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab Five Freddy rockin one with the wings on the bib  :biggrin:
> *


My big homie, Fab! That's my fam!


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 10:28 PM~19258008
> *My bad . I didn't get to listen to rap till around 89 or so. Its just was not around in Germany yet nor that far up north when we came back to states.
> *


I lived in Germany from 85' to 1-87', and we listened to rap music! I use to break dance over there...REAL TALK! My folks have video of me cuttin' up at a boxing match over there!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Dec 7 2010, 12:04 PM~19263319
> *I lived in Germany from 85' to 1-87', and we listened to rap music! I use to break dance over there...REAL TALK! My folks have video of me cuttin' up at a boxing match over there!
> *


Damn . I was in Frankfert and Huans AFB. we had MJ , and motown . some rap . But not that west side stuff I heard when i came over here..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Dec 7 2010, 02:04 PM~19263319
> *I lived in Germany from 85' to 1-87', and we listened to rap music! I use to break dance over there...REAL TALK! My folks have video of me cuttin' up at a boxing match over there!
> *


DEE-BO-LOC!! I GOT A SECRET WEAPON BREWING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Dec 7 2010, 02:04 PM~19263319
> *I lived in Germany from 85' to 1-87', and we listened to rap music! I use to break dance over there...REAL TALK! My folks have video of me cuttin' up at a boxing match over there!
> *


LOL I USED TO POP LOCK IN '79 WHEN I LIVED IN LOS ANGELES.. STARTED BREAK DANCING IN '83, LEARNDED THAT SHIT IN PHILLY.. CAME BACK WEST TO AUNT'S DOING THAT SHIT, AND THE LA ****** THOUGHT I WAS FROM NY LOL.. MAN THEM WAS SOME GOOD TIMES :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

HOOD CALL.. _*"PALM AND OAK AINT NO JOKE!!"*_

MA-MA-MA-MAAAACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE IN MOTION!!!!  :machinegun:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 7 2010, 03:05 PM~19264725
> *HOOD CALL.. "PALM AND OAK AINT NO JOKE!!"
> 
> MA-MA-MA-MAAAACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE IN MOTION!!!!   :machinegun:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 7 2010, 05:21 PM~19264871
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 7 2010, 06:00 PM~19264679
> *LOL I USED TO POP LOCK IN '79 WHEN I LIVED IN LOS ANGELES.. STARTED BREAK DANCING IN '83, LEARNDED THAT SHIT IN PHILLY.. CAME BACK WEST TO AUNT'S DOING THAT SHIT, AND THE LA ****** THOUGHT I WAS FROM NY LOL.. MAN THEM WAS SOME GOOD TIMES  :happysad:
> *



WE USE TO POP LOC AND BRAKE DANCE ALSO N LA AND PARAMOUNT WE HAD BEEF WIT THE PARAMOUNT PARTY BOYS HAHA AND INFINITY BOYS LOL GOOD TIME


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDIQ0L2i0cE...ayer_detailpage


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 7 2010, 04:17 PM~19265462
> *WE USE TO POP LOC AND BRAKE DANCE ALSO N LA AND PARAMOUNT WE HAD BEEF WIT THE PARAMOUNT PARTY BOYS HAHA AND INFINITY BOYS LOL GOOD TIME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDIQ0L2i0cE...ayer_detailpage
> *


You got moves?


----------



## TWSTDFRO

:biggrin: I have to say I miss Radio Tron days ..... :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 7 2010, 04:54 PM~19264626
> *DEE-BO-LOC!!  I GOT A SECRET WEAPON BREWING
> *


Get at me, mayne!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 7 2010, 04:17 PM~19265462
> *WE USE TO POP LOC AND BRAKE DANCE ALSO N LA AND PARAMOUNT WE HAD BEEF WIT THE PARAMOUNT PARTY BOYS HAHA AND INFINITY BOYS LOL GOOD TIME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDIQ0L2i0cE...ayer_detailpage
> *






  sup! bros


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Dec 8 2010, 12:56 AM~19269788
> *:biggrin: I have to say I miss Radio Tron days ..... :biggrin:
> *


man Radio Tron is a LA legendary spot for earliest of west coast hip hop. remember when the movie breakin first came out they was battlin it out there :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2010, 09:20 PM~19258677
> *hell yeah i used to bump that in my old 60 vert bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BRO THERE IS A VOLSEWAGON PLACE WERE MY SHOP IS THEY MEET ONCE A MONTH THERE IS A LOT OF NICE ONES THERE THEM OLD GUYS GOT PAPER THEY DO ALOT OF CARS THAT LOOK LIKE THEM ALSO, U WOULD LOVE IT THEY BEEN THERE FOR OVER 30 YEARS WHEN IT GETS WARM AGAIN ILL GET YOU SOME PICTURES


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 09:46 AM~19272210
> *man Radio Tron is a LA legendary spot for earliest of west coast hip hop. remember when the movie breakin first came out they was battlin it out there :biggrin:
> *


i think they (the city) tore the building down.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TWSTDFRO

Yeah the city closed it down just like the Tunnel 
I have a few good memories of Radio Tron Carmello was the guy whom ran it.After it closed he had a youth center off of wilshire,he use to get legal walls for us to paint.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its so cold! And I'm waiting at the mail box for my little selfish present to myself.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 10:46 AM~19272210


so how old are you? Damn winter kid. Lol.


----------



## bud vudker

QUOTE(Skim @ Dec 8 2010, 10:46 AM) 




> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Dec 9 2010, 08:09 AM~19281543-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 8 2010, 10:46 AM~19272210
> 
> 
> 
> so how old are you? Damn winter kid. Lol.
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:burn: i think this **** is trying to pick you up skim :burn:


----------



## Fatfella13

> QUOTE(Skim @ Dec 8 2010, 10:46 AM)
> so how old are you? Damn winter kid. Lol.


 :burn: i think this **** is trying to pick you up skim :burn:
[/quote]

Hey Bud,do you follow this idiot around the different topics just to give hime shit??
why not ignore the fool and then he'll get the hint


----------



## bud vudker

> :burn: i think this **** is trying to pick you up skim :burn:


Hey Bud,do you follow this idiot around the different topics just to give hime shit??
why not ignore the fool and then he'll get the hint
[/quote]
let me guess this is another one of roberts (96 roadturd) accounts or this is his gay lover. i see the way you stuck up for him in another topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=570640&hl=


----------



## Fatfella13

> Hey Bud,do you follow this idiot around the different topics just to give hime shit??
> why not ignore the fool and then he'll get the hint


let me guess this is another one of roberts (96 roadturd) accounts or this is his gay lover. i see the way you stuck up for him in another topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=570640&hl=
[/quote]


I don't know the idiot, i never stuck up for his ass either,i was asking a question


----------



## Fatfella13

Bud,I'm from Orange County Cal
we don't go around on the internet following fools talking about kicking his ass
we do it on sight!!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Dec 9 2010, 03:51 PM~19284521
> *Bud,I'm from Orange County Cal
> we don't go around on the internet following fools talking about kicking his ass
> we do it on sight!!
> *


 :uh: with 31 post like i said before your either robert (96roadturd) or you are his gay lover


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 9 2010, 03:15 PM~19284676
> *:uh: with 31 post like i said before your either robert (96roadturd) or you are his gay lover
> *


Like I said Bud,I don't follow fools on the internet ,that's why only 31 post
I don't know why you get stupid over a simple question,
My question was asked and not answered so with that being said lets get back to the topic "Black Lowriders"


----------



## cripn8ez

LIL WESTSIDE C.C FOR YA HOMIES



> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 9 2010, 05:54 PM~19285035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 9 2010, 02:58 PM~19285066
> *LIL WESTSIDE C.C FOR YA HOMIES
> *


You getting there snow! 

Let's get some b day picks skim! I know you living it up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@Dec 9 2010, 02:53 PM~19285024
> *Like I said Bud,I don't follow fools on the internet ,that's why only 31 post
> I don't know why you get stupid over a simple question,
> My question was asked and not answered so with that being said lets get back to the topic  "Black Lowriders"
> *


----------



## coby333

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2010, 12:42 AM~19260632
> *street level clothing sells the fitted new era style ones now.
> 
> http://streetlevelclothing.com/store/#
> *


I got them for 20each plus shipping. Closeout sale, limited to stock on hand

Removable golf pins, rock them any way you like! 

Black velour
Gray velour
Navy blue velour
Royal blue velour
Denim with gold pin
Black and white houndstooth
Red and gray houndstooth
Vans checkered


Pm me for details


----------



## bigtroubles1

JERKIN CANT DIE MIXTAPE IN JULY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Dec 10 2010, 12:56 AM~19290443
> *JERKIN CANT DIE MIXTAPE IN JULY
> *


okay :wow:


----------



## cripn8ez

http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html

Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club. They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.

I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!" Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m. Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.

For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 10:48 AM~19291541
> *http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html
> 
> Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club.  They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.
> 
> I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!"  Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m.  Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.
> 
> For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive
> *


Look at my O.G! Snow, I got much love for you! :0 :0


----------



## THAT DUDE




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Dec 10 2010, 12:22 PM~19291778
> *Look at my O.G! Snow, I got much love for you! :0  :0
> *



REAL ****** DO REAL THANGS BRO KIDS IS WHT COUNTS POSSATIVE IS WHT WSCC IS ABOUT NOT ALL THE YAP YAP AND NOTHING HAPPENS LOL SNOW LOVES THE KIDS NOT JUST TRIC DADDY LOL

THANX MUCH LUV BACC  


NEW YR NEW THANGS ALL POSSATIVE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 10:48 AM~19291541
> *http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html
> 
> Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club.  They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.
> 
> I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!"  Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m.  Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.
> 
> For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive
> *


UPMOST RESPECT HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 10 2010, 01:25 PM~19292223
> *UPMOST RESPECT HOMEBOY :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO U KNOW GAME REKZ GAME LOCO  U KNOW IM HOOD N THE STREETS AND B-NIZZ BOUT B-NIZZ LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

1 MORE FOR YA WE GOT THE WEATJER MAN WESTING IT ALSO LOL





OH YEAH A AM NOW A ANCORE MAN FOR THE NEWS LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 01:55 PM~19294023
> *1 MORE FOR YA WE GOT THE WEATJER MAN WESTING IT ALSO LOL
> 
> OH YEAH A AM NOW A ANCORE MAN FOR THE NEWS LOL
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 10 2010, 05:39 PM~19294373
> *
> *



TOOKIE TO THE TOP TTTT :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 05:12 PM~19295624
> *TOOKIE TO THE TOP TTTT :0
> *


I can say I know a daytime TV star! And that anchor man was swanging that caddi!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 08:48 AM~19291541
> *http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html
> 
> Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club.  They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.
> 
> I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!"  Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m.  Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.
> 
> For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 10 2010, 08:56 PM~19296030
> *I can say I know a daytime TV star! And that anchor man was swanging that caddi!
> *


lol waitin for vh1 to call me for my own show lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 10 2010, 09:19 PM~19296277
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  u know the time


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2010, 04:51 AM~19299750
> *lol waitin for vh1 to call me for my own show lol
> *


The life and times of snow aka "cripn" his family, rides , and internet calling! Hahahaha.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 11 2010, 09:23 AM~19299960
> *The life and times of snow aka "cripn" his family, rides , and internet calling! Hahahaha.
> *



ITS CALLED SNOW DONT MELT LOL  IT WOULD B TO REAL THEY WONT SHOW IT LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 11 2010, 06:30 AM~19299972
> *ITS CALLED SNOW DONT MELT LOL  IT WOULD B TO REAL THEY WONT SHOW IT LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 11 2010, 05:16 PM~19303253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

didnt knew ghetto boys was from compton thought it was a atl based club till i seen the compton in the banner in the pic


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 10:48 AM~19291541
> *http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html
> 
> Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club.  They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.
> 
> I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!"  Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m.  Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.
> 
> For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive
> *


Thats whaz up right thurr cuzzin!! Really good look Cripn


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Dec 12 2010, 01:49 AM~19304966
> *Thats whaz up right thurr cuzzin!!  Really good look Cripn
> *



THANX EAZY U KNOW GOTTA LOOK OUT FOR THOSE THAT NEED IT LOWRIDERS HAVE A CARING HEART LOCO TIME TO GIVE BACC U DIG?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 09:48 AM~19291541
> *http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html
> 
> Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club.  They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.
> 
> I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!"  Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m.  Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.
> 
> For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive
> *


good job with the positive image for the lowlows


----------



## Skim

congrats on the Ultimate Riders article in the new lowrider magazine


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 03:19 PM~19307529
> *good job with the positive image for the lowlows
> *



THANX HOMIE LOC IT WAS A REAL NICE TURN OUT ITS PIX ON OUR WSCC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINA TOPIC


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 03:41 PM~19307658
> *congrats on the Ultimate Riders article in the new lowrider magazine
> *


X2 :0


----------



## BlackDawg

That's whatsup!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 12 2010, 04:43 PM~19309283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real charlette ryderz. Lol.


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 12 2010, 03:52 PM~19308997
> *
> *


 :uh: How many toys did you donate hog tits?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 12:41 PM~19307658
> *congrats on the Ultimate Riders article in the new lowrider magazine
> *


Thanks Skim.Its been years coming


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 12 2010, 12:43 PM~19307670
> *
> X2 :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 12 2010, 09:04 PM~19310801
> *Thanks Skim.Its been years coming
> *


ITS ABOUT TIME LRM IS GETTING MORE DIVERSIFIED


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 12 2010, 07:33 PM~19310538
> *:uh: How many toys did you donate hog tits?
> *


over $500 worth of items to Raleigh shelter and been active with the local battered womans shelter for over 10yrs. I'm the santa in Raleigh. We go and set-up tree and toys in each womans aprt. Also just finished our churches stuff.. Use to always post up the info but NC don't want to do shit. In fact they told me they did not wana support non low shows. And to kick rocks with my famly shows and drives. hence the the dumb shit in the real nc ryders topic. :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 12 2010, 11:05 PM~19310813
> *:cheesy:
> *



NICE BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  

WEST GOOD MY PEEPS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 13 2010, 10:53 AM~19314253
> *NICE BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> WEST GOOD MY PEEPS
> *


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voQWlL-jj5Q&feature=related :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 09:03 PM~19311446
> *ITS ABOUT TIME LRM IS GETTING MORE DIVERSIFIED
> *


The way i see it.We continue representing.They have to continue acknowledging us.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 13 2010, 08:53 AM~19314253
> *NICE BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> WEST GOOD MY PEEPS
> *


It aint e z  But its fun! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 13 2010, 02:07 PM~19315313
> *The way i see it.We continue representing.They have  to continue acknowledging us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 12 2010, 11:44 PM~19311911
> *over $500 worth of items to Raleigh shelter and been active with the local battered womans shelter for over 10yrs. I'm the santa in Raleigh. We go and set-up tree and toys in each womans aprt. Also just finished our churches stuff.. Use to always post up the info but NC don't want to do shit. In fact they told me they did not wana support non low shows.  And to kick rocks with my famly shows and drives. hence the the dumb shit in the real nc ryders topic. :uh:
> *


bitch stop your lieing you dont even make 500 dollars a year.your bitch ass was to scared to show up at the toy drive


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 13 2010, 03:09 PM~19315328
> *It aint e z   But its fun! :biggrin:
> *


HAHA  I FEEL YA LOCO  N THE CITY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

no scratches , and box locks with key..


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 10 2010, 08:48 AM~19291541
> *http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Larrys-in-the-se...-111665009.html
> 
> Thanks to Major Todd Hawks, area Salvation Army commander, and Dennis Brown from the Westside Car Club.  They were here on our morning show to talk about the Lowriders helping the Magical Toy Drive.
> 
> I actually had a chance to slide into the seat of one of their cars and doing some "rocking and rolling!"  Stop by the Christmas Center on Arrowood at South Boulevard Saturday between 2 and 4 p.m.  Bring a new, unwrapped toy and see some real Lowriders in action.
> 
> For more on the Magical Toy Drive, visit http://www.wcnc.com/magical-toy-drive
> *



Dang Snow can I get your autograph! :0 

Props for representin some positive bizness to the rest of the non-ridaz!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 13 2010, 04:21 PM~19317067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: Why the chain doughnut?
It would look alot better with a Nardi steering wheel.
My opinion


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 13 2010, 06:23 PM~19318123
> *:wow: Why the chain doughnut?
> It would look alot better with a Nardi steering wheel.
> My opinion
> *


After this winter I'm thinking that too!! Shit is hot as fuck in summer and cold as hell in winter. @ yrs is enough. :biggrin: Plus i got it for free.. just paid for kit. I might still run a donut though. Wood one..


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 13 2010, 01:07 PM~19315313
> *The way i see it.We continue representing.They have  to continue acknowledging us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats whats up. I seen u on that big fish the one in moreno valley :biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Ultimate Riders Car Club line up......


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:47 PM~19320204
> *Ultimate Riders Car Club line up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 13 2010, 12:07 PM~19315313
> *The way i see it.We continue representing.They have  to continue acknowledging us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: IMPRESSIVE , IVE ALWAYS LIKE WHAT YOUR CLUB STANDS FOR HOMIE...REAL RIDERS DO REAL SHIT  CONGRATS ON THE LRM SPREAD


----------



## 86Box*Chevy

Whas hood wit it yall. I aint gon sit here and act like i been dippin in a ol school for long. I jus got my 86 caprice coupe and lookin for some ****** to chop it up wit. Guess im in the right spot?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 86Box*Chevy_@Dec 13 2010, 11:46 PM~19320792
> *Whas hood wit it yall. I aint gon sit here and act like i been dippin in a ol school for long. I jus got my 86 caprice coupe and lookin for some ****** to chop it up wit. Guess im in the right spot?
> *


we right here homie


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 13 2010, 07:42 PM~19317252
> *Dang Snow can I get your autograph! :0
> 
> Props for representin some positive bizness to the rest of the non-ridaz!
> *


thanx loco u know how us pc cats do it lol. cuz i might b home again for new yrs. ill hit u tell all the locz i said west up...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

28 degrees in NC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 13 2010, 08:23 PM~19318123
> *:wow: Why the chain doughnut?
> It would look alot better with a Nardi steering wheel.
> My opinion
> *


but yet he clowned me


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 08:54 AM~19322345
> *but yet he clowned me
> *


he tries to take all the attention from himself.ask him why he didnt go to the 2 shows the past 3 weeks :roflmao: :roflmao: he be scured :cheesy: :werd:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 13 2010, 06:34 PM~19317175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no scratches , and box locks with key..
> *


he must have went to church and stole from the basket again


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 13 2010, 08:09 PM~19319066
> *thats whats up. I seen u on that big fish the one in moreno valley :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Im busted that was me lol.Im on a couple of them :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 13 2010, 07:57 PM~19318944
> *After this winter I'm thinking that too!! Shit is hot as fuck in summer and cold as hell in winter. @ yrs is enough. :biggrin: Plus i got it for free.. just paid for kit. I might still run a donut though. Wood one..
> *


Like talking to a wall :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 13 2010, 10:37 PM~19320698
> *:cheesy: IMPRESSIVE , IVE ALWAYS LIKE WHAT YOUR CLUB STANDS FOR HOMIE...REAL RIDERS DO REAL SHIT  CONGRATS ON THE LRM SPREAD
> *


Thank you.Positive images project positive energy.And loving what we do never hurts either lol 

Thanks on the props


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 14 2010, 06:54 AM~19322345-->
> 
> 
> 
> but yet he clowned me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had a fast and furious white nos button steering wheel in a caddi! Damn thing had ejection seat buttons on it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 08:41 AM~19322860
> *Like talking to a wall  :uh:
> *


We all don't like the same shit! I want a wood grain donut. I like little wheels. Don't care for the 15 inch look in new rides.


----------



## 187PURE

19° OUT THIS BITCH hno:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 10:48 AM~19322907
> *You had a fast and furious white nos button steering wheel in a caddi! Damn thing had ejection seat buttons on it!
> We all don't like the same shit! I want a wood grain donut.  I like little wheels. Don't care for the 15 inch look in new rides.
> *


THAT WAS A GRANT STEERING WHEEL.. I ONLY GOT IT BECAUSE IT MATCHED THE WHITE GUTS AND I WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT.. HAVE'NT SEEN A CHAIN LINK WHEEL SINCE EAST LOS RAZA :uh:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 07:45 AM~19322890
> *Thank you.Positive images project positive energy.And loving what we do never hurts either  lol
> 
> Thanks on the props
> *


Ultimate doing it big as usual. :thumbsup: Can i get a autograph Mr Swanga? :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

TRYING TO DECIDE BETWEEN CHROME OR BLACK PISTON.. BLACK STAYS COOLER BUT CHROME LOOKS NICER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 08:54 AM~19322937
> *THAT WAS A GRANT STEERING WHEEL.. I ONLY GOT IT BECAUSE IT MATCHED THE WHITE GUTS AND I WANTED TO BE DIFFERENT.. HAVE'NT SEEN A CHAIN LINK WHEEL SINCE EAST LOS RAZA :uh:
> *


  mine was free. So I invested in a 19$ adapter and used it. Goes with my plate tag cover and when I had the butt kit on car. Had chain chrome around that tag.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 11:00 AM~19322967
> * mine was free. So I invested in a 19$ adapter and used it. Goes with my plate tag cover and when I had the butt kit on car. Had chain chrome around that tag.
> *


SO JUST CAUSE IT'S FREE, YOU PUT THAT BULLSHIT IN YOUR CAR


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 09:01 AM~19322972
> *SO JUST CAUSE IT'S FREE, YOU PUT THAT BULLSHIT IN YOUR CAR
> *


I liked it. That's all that matter! One thing you learn about this sight is some kats will always find fault or cracks when another steps out!


----------



## BlackDawg

Fundi, you STAY failing! lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Dec 14 2010, 12:10 PM~19323435
> *Fundi, you STAY failing! lol
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 187PURE

I'D RATHER HAVE A T-BONE STEAK


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Dec 14 2010, 12:10 PM~19323435
> *Fundi, you STAY failing! lol
> *


and he stays hidding in his house to cause hes scured


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 11:44 AM~19323665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'D RATHER HAVE A T-BONE STEAK
> *



that looks like a DEATH occured


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 14 2010, 08:55 AM~19322944
> *Ultimate doing it big as usual.  :thumbsup: Can i get a autograph Mr Swanga? :biggrin:
> *


Sure can i put air in one of your tires? lol :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg+Dec 14 2010, 10:10 AM~19323435-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fundi, you STAY failing! lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 10:16 AM~19323466
> *:yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 08:48 AM~19322907
> *You had a fast and furious white nos button steering wheel in a caddi! Damn thing had ejection seat buttons on it!
> We all don't like the same shit! I want a wood grain donut.  I like little wheels. Don't care for the 15 inch look in new rides.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 05:15 PM~19326502
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

Ole boring ass kneegrow!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 05:30 PM~19326612
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> Ole boring ass kneegrow!
> *


Shut up Mr.Go take a seat in the corner ass kid :twak: 
Talking to you is like beating a dead horse
Aint shit gonna change  lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 05:52 PM~19326801
> *Shut up Mr.Go take a seat in the corner ass kid  :twak:
> Talking to you is like beating a dead horse
> Aint shit gonna change    lol
> *


Look old man! I like all styles! And can accept different ones. Lowriding will die out if mind set like yours stay around! Hence magazines are boring now and shows are crap! My understanding of lows has never been about money nor a piss contest! I loved the differences and out the box styles the old kats had! Motors , white walls. And just enjoying what you had on a Sunday afternoon drive!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 06:05 PM~19326917
> *Look old man! I like all styles! And can accept different ones. Lowriding will die out if mind set like yours stay around! Hence magazines are boring now and shows are crap! My understanding of lows has never been about money nor a piss contest! I loved the differences  and out the box styles the old kats had! Motors , white walls. And just enjoying what you had on a Sunday afternoon drive!
> *


Your in a class by itself :uh: 
Cars like yours make shows and magazines boring! 

tell me something? would you ride like that if you lived in southern cali?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19327079
> *Your in a class by itself  :uh:
> Cars like yours make shows and magazines boring!
> 
> tell me something? would you ride like that if you lived in southern cali?
> *


***** I do for me and yes! My cars cleaner inside and under hood then a lot of street rides I have seen in cali! I go twice a year to my peeps! But I don't care about what the next man rides! I just enjoy garage time and hwy love!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19327459
> ****** I do for me and yes! My cars cleaner inside and under hood then a lot of street rides I have seen in cali! I go twice a year to my peeps! But I don't care about what the next man rides! I just enjoy garage time and hwy love!
> *











:uh: I see dirt.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19327459
> ****** I do for me and yes! My cars cleaner inside and under hood then a lot of street rides I have seen in cali! I go twice a year to my peeps! But I don't care about what the next man rides! I just enjoy garage time and hwy love!
> *


Do you even know what a clean street ride looks like?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 07:06 PM~19327534
> *Do you even know what a clean street ride looks like?
> *


this is what he calls a clean magazine ride








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 07:05 PM~19327523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: I see dirt.
> *


And. I drive it. And that install not even finished! Like - said before every time some one post shit on lil. There's always some troll to try to knock them down! My car is driven. Not on a fuckin trailer either! Don't give a shit about pissing on the next Ryder nor out showing folks. That's the bs your on! Hence lowrider will die!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 06:24 PM~19327079
> *Your in a class by itself  :uh:
> Cars like yours make shows and magazines boring!
> 
> tell me something? would you ride like that if you lived in southern cali?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man, thats quote of the year material LMAO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2010, 07:39 PM~19327953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man, thats quote of the year material LMAO
> *


 :uh: go put your ass chaps on and ride in the wind angel! Singing bonjovi songs!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 07:37 PM~19327926
> *And. I drive it. And that install not even finished! Like - said before every time some one post shit on lil. There's always some troll to try to knock them down! My car is driven. Not on a fuckin trailer  either! Don't give a shit about pissing on the next Ryder nor out showing folks. That's the bs your on! Hence lowrider will die!
> *


Shud up.You talking like that rm is a full blown custom rider.ITS STOCK
And i was was talking about the foot print on the carpet :twak: i see your shitty install lol
And your right when you post shit.Im gonna say something cuz you the 1st ***** to talk like you been in the game but doing it ass backwards
And you better drive that stock car aint nothing else you can do to it to keep from driving it :uh: 
And it aint a pissing contest when your opponent is dehydrated Drink up this game *****
And quit getting butt hurt over criticism :uh: 

Lol @ lowrider will die :uh: But LOWRIDING is forever


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19328522
> *Shud up.You talking like that rm is a full blown custom rider.ITS STOCK
> And i was was talking about the foot print on the carpet  :twak: i see your shitty install lol
> And your right when you post shit.Im gonna say something cuz you the 1st ***** to talk like you been in the game but doing it ass backwards
> And you better drive that stock car aint nothing else you can do to it to keep from driving it :uh:
> And it aint a pissing contest when your opponent is dehydrated  Drink  up this game *****
> And quit getting butt hurt over criticism :uh:
> 
> Lol @ lowrider will die  :uh:    But LOWRIDING is forever
> *


NICE FEATURE OF YOUR CLUB IN THE MAG, MY BEST FRIEND IS FROM OUR CLUB AND HE TOOK HIS CAR OUT TO CALI FOR THAT SHOOT, HE IS MY SHOP HYDRO GUY, NICE RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2010, 07:39 PM~19327953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man, thats quote of the year material LMAO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 14 2010, 08:43 PM~19328583
> *NICE FEATURE OF YOUR CLUB IN THE MAG, MY BEST FRIEND IS FROM OUR CLUB AND HE TOOK HIS CAR OUT TO CALI FOR THAT SHOOT, HE IS MY SHOP HYDRO GUY, NICE RIDES :thumbsup:
> *


Thankyou. We like showing the world how lowriding will never die!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19328522
> *Shud up.You talking like that rm is a full blown custom rider.ITS STOCK
> And i was was talking about the foot print on the carpet  :twak: i see your shitty install lol
> And your right when you post shit.Im gonna say something cuz you the 1st ***** to talk like you been in the game but doing it ass backwards
> And you better drive that stock car aint nothing else you can do to it to keep from driving it :uh:
> And it aint a pissing contest when your opponent is dehydrated  Drink  up this game *****
> And quit getting butt hurt over criticism :uh:
> 
> Lol @ lowrider will die  :uh:    But LOWRIDING is forever
> *


Okay crab! I've been in the car game for a minute! Maybe a freshman to traditional lows. But I'm pretty shure in a garage ill run circles around your ass.


----------



## bigswanga

[ quote=96ROADMASTER,Dec 14 2010, 10:09 PM~19329430]
Okay crab! I've been in the car game for a minute! Maybe a freshman to traditional lows. But I'm pretty shure in a garage ill run circles around your ass. 

[/quote]

Looking at yo tools.***** u can't run circles around shit.


> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 10:09 PM~19329430
> *Okay crab! I've been in the car game for a minute! Maybe a freshman to traditional lows. But I'm pretty shure in a garage ill run circles around your ass.
> 
> *


:uh: Looking at yo tools.***** u can't run circles around shit.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 14 2010, 11:13 PM~19330144
> *
> 
> Looking at yo tools.***** u can't run circles around shit.
> 
> :uh: Looking at yo tools.***** u can't run circles around shit.
> *


Looking at YO spelling tells me cali still behind! Its not what you got , its how you use it and your resources available! Next time I'm out that way I'm leave your old ass with some FUNDI-mentals !


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 12:09 AM~19329430
> *Okay crab! I've been in the car game for a minute! Maybe a freshman to traditional lows. But I'm pretty shure in a garage ill run circles around your ass.
> 
> *


 :uh: more lies dont you know by now that no one believes your lies robert


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 07:31 AM~19331326
> *Looking at YO spelling tells me cali still behind! Its not what you got , its how you use it and your resources available! Next time I'm out that way I'm  leave your  old ass with some FUNDI-mentals !
> *


well they didnt teach you about clean hygienes.whens the last time your fat ass seen soap and water


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 12:09 AM~19329430
> *Okay crab! I've been in the car game for a minute! Maybe a freshman to traditional lows. But I'm pretty shure in a garage ill run circles around your ass.
> 
> *


why didnt you apply those garage skills to the interior in that expedition.


:uh: 




goddamn you got to be the stupidest motherfucker to ever walk the earth.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2010, 06:24 AM~19331699
> *why didnt you apply those garage skills to the interior in that expedition.
> :uh:
> goddamn you got to be the stupidest motherfucker to ever walk the earth.
> *


if not on earth...he sure is here on layitlow. :drama:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 09:37 PM~19327926
> *And. I drive it. And that install not even finished! Like - said before every time some one post shit on lil. There's always some troll to try to knock them down! My car is driven. Not on a fuckin trailer  either! Don't give a shit about pissing on the next Ryder nor out showing folks. That's the bs your on! Hence lowrider will die!
> *


if you had a job i could see your dumb retarded ass buying a trailer to trailer that p.o.s. of yours


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:31 AM~19331326
> *Looking at YO spelling tells me cali still behind! Its not what you got , its how you use it and your resources available! Next time I'm out that way I'm  leave your  old ass with some FUNDI-mentals !
> *


:uh: 
Dumb ass what do the way i speak have to do with Cali?
Better yet.They way you are clearly reflects on your ignorance
And obviously your tools and resources need to be upgraded.Toy kit wire striping using ***** :cheesy: 

Next time your out this way bring me some of that Barney velvet


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 15 2010, 10:49 AM~19333185
> *if you had a job i could see your dumb retarded ass buying a trailer to trailer that p.o.s. of yours
> *


Usually i wouldnt but.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 15 2010, 01:02 PM~19333305
> *:uh:
> Toy kit wire striping using ***** :cheesy:
> 
> Next time your out this way bring me some of that Barney velvet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI-FUNDI-FUNDI.. MAN I HEAR YOU ON "ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT", DO THAT BRU.. ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT AND SHUT THE FUCK UP! HOW YOU GON' SCHOOL CATS WHEN YOU TALKIN LIKE YOU FRESH OFF THE SHORT BUS.. THESE ****** IS BUILDERS MAN!! YOU CALLING ****** COOKIE CUTTER RIDERS, BUT HEY, IF SOME ****** DID'NT HAVE THE BLUE PRINT, THEY WOULD BE RIDING LIKE YOU.. ORIGINALITY? YEAH, I HEAR THAT TOO.. SOME PEOPLE POSSESS THAT AND BUILD WORKS OF ART. BUT THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE EPITOME OF A 2 YEAR OLD WITH A BOX OF CRAYONS


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 04:32 PM~19334862
> *FUNDI-FUNDI-FUNDI.. MAN I HEAR YOU ON "ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT", DO THAT BRU.. ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!  HOW YOU GON' SCHOOL CATS WHEN YOU TALKIN LIKE YOU FRESH OFF THE SHORT BUS.. THESE ****** IS BUILDERS MAN!!  YOU CALLING ****** COOKIE CUTTER RIDERS, BUT HEY, IF SOME ****** DID'NT HAVE THE BLUE PRINT, THEY WOULD BE RIDING LIKE YOU.. ORIGINALITY?  YEAH, I HEAR THAT TOO.. SOME PEOPLE POSSESS THAT AND BUILD WORKS OF ART.  BUT THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE EPITOME OF A 2 YEAR OLD WITH A BOX OF CRAYONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that interior job was dedicated to him for comming out of the closet


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:32 PM~19334862
> *FUNDI-FUNDI-FUNDI.. MAN I HEAR YOU ON "ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT", DO THAT BRU.. ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!  HOW YOU GON' SCHOOL CATS WHEN YOU TALKIN LIKE YOU FRESH OFF THE SHORT BUS.. THESE ****** IS BUILDERS MAN!!  YOU CALLING ****** COOKIE CUTTER RIDERS, BUT HEY, IF SOME ****** DID'NT HAVE THE BLUE PRINT, THEY WOULD BE RIDING LIKE YOU.. ORIGINALITY?  YEAH, I HEAR THAT TOO.. SOME PEOPLE POSSESS THAT AND BUILD WORKS OF ART.  BUT THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE EPITOME OF A 2 YEAR OLD WITH A BOX OF CRAYONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We all allowed flub ups. :biggrin: and I was on the truck thing in 99. But shit gets old at shows looking at the same blue print! I have more respect for that cat that rolls a euro into a show lowed out. At least he put that extra on it and not just order bolt on chrome. Now I'm not talking bout art cars. But these cats with a basic car rebuild and some chrome ! That's not worth my $25 ticket to a low event! Engrave paint or even think out the box. Might catch my eye. And HP under the hood! Not a row of stock with wires and 8 batts across back or on each corner keeps my interest! They have not built anything diff. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz! I respect street kats also. That's where its at and cook outs .****** act like is a damn job. For fucks sake have fun! That's what a low is!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:34 PM~19335422
> *We all allowed flub ups.  :biggrin: and I was on the truck thing in 99. But shit gets old at shows looking at the same blue print! I have more respect for that cat that rolls a euro into a show lowed out. At least he put that extra on it and not just order bolt on chrome. Now I'm not talking bout art cars. But these cats with a basic car rebuild and some chrome ! That's not worth my $25 ticket to a low event! Engrave paint or even think  out the box. Might catch my eye. And HP under the hood! Not a row of stock with wires and 8 batts across back or on each corner keeps my interest! They have not built anything diff. Zzzzzzzzzzzzz! I respect street kats also. That's where its at and cook outs .****** act like is a damn job. For fucks sake have fun! That's what a low is!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you really do have a mental defect dont you?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:41 PM~19334943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come get my boys imp. Before this winter storm hits all us! You got the money Bahama mon' !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2010, 03:36 PM~19335439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you really do have a mental defect dont you?
> *


 :uh: coming from a clown that's repping the west but been in NC. Almost 30ys. Stupid ! You aint been to any NC shows or Cruz. Hell you aint got a car even. Just a rented shed full of parts and stuff!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:40 PM~19335474
> *:uh: coming from a clown that's repping the west but been in NC. Almost 30ys. Stupid ! You aint been to any NC shows or Cruz. Hell you aint got a car even. Just a rented shed full of parts and stuff!
> *


funny how you pretend to know so much about me, but dont know shit.



just remember, IF i ever do see you out in public, im beating the fuck out of you.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:36 PM~19335441
> *Come get my boys imp. Before this winter storm hits all us! You got the money Bahama mon' !
> *


NAW I FOUND ONE CLOSER


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:40 PM~19335474
> *Hell you aint got a car even.
> *


Ive owned more nice cars than you will EVER own in the rest of your pathetic welfare living ass. The only piece of shit your NO JOB having ass owns is a bucket your grandma gave you.


So dont even get started on who owns what motherfucker.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 15 2010, 03:42 PM~19335479-->
> 
> 
> 
> funny how you pretend to know so much about me, but dont know shit.
> just remember, IF i ever do see you out in public, im beating the fuck out of you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whahahahhaa going on 5yrs now! And you bitch ass was up here last week and posted after the fact.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 03:42 PM~19335480
> *NAW I FOUND ONE CLOSER
> *


Cool. I just found a 50z bomb Buick. Too bad I'm poor. That's what I want!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:47 PM~19335509
> *Whahahahhaa going on 5yrs now! And you bitch ass was up here last week and posted after the fact.
> 
> *


you fat piece of shit all your gonna do is not show up and call the police. just like you did with someone else.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2010, 03:52 PM~19335542
> *you fat piece of shit all your gonna do is not show up and call the police. just like you did with someone else.
> *


I'm not gona mess this thread up with your bull shit jason! I've been to most shows out here and yet got your beat down! Even posted pics to prove. I've been out and about. So by now.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 06:44 PM~19335927
> *I'm not gona mess this thread up with your bull shit jason! I've been to most shows out here and yet got your beat down! Even posted pics to prove. I've been out and about. So by now.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 15 2010, 03:52 PM~19335542
> *you fat piece of shit all your gonna do is not show up and call the police. just like you did with someone else.
> *


 Really? :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 10:09 PM~19329430
> *Okay crab! I've been in the car game for a minute! Maybe a freshman to traditional lows. But I'm pretty shure in a garage ill run circles around your ass.
> 
> *


Your a dumb motherfucker robert aka fundi :uh:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 03:32 PM~19334862
> *FUNDI-FUNDI-FUNDI.. MAN I HEAR YOU ON "ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT", DO THAT BRU.. ENJOY WHAT YOU GOT AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!  HOW YOU GON' SCHOOL CATS WHEN YOU TALKIN LIKE YOU FRESH OFF THE SHORT BUS.. THESE ****** IS BUILDERS MAN!!  YOU CALLING ****** COOKIE CUTTER RIDERS, BUT HEY, IF SOME ****** DID'NT HAVE THE BLUE PRINT, THEY WOULD BE RIDING LIKE YOU.. ORIGINALITY?  YEAH, I HEAR THAT TOO.. SOME PEOPLE POSSESS THAT AND BUILD WORKS OF ART.  BUT THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE EPITOME OF A 2 YEAR OLD WITH A BOX OF CRAYONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE THE DRESSING ROOM AT MEDIEVAL TIMES. 
THAT DASHBOARD WAS COVERED WITH A WIZARDS CLOAK


----------



## Skim

100 PERCENT AUTHENTIC REAL MERLIN


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2010, 05:13 PM~19336188
> *Your a dumb motherfucker robert aka fundi :uh:
> *


This is from a guy who buys wire strippers and connectors from the bargain stores


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2010, 05:46 PM~19336470
> *THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE THE DRESSING ROOM AT MEDIEVAL TIMES.
> THAT DASHBOARD WAS  COVERED WITH A WIZARDS CLOAK
> *


Thats the creative mind of a 5yr old lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 15 2010, 05:53 PM~19336531
> *This is from a guy who buys wire strippers and connectors from the bargain stores
> *


So where you get it from then? I don't need 8000. And after I was done I shrunk wrapped it all and cleaned it up. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

$15 for all 3.. :biggrin: And they where garage kept too..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

155/80/13z


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 15 2010, 07:13 PM~19336188
> *Your a dumb motherfucker robert aka fundi :uh:
> *


you think he would take the hint and leave l.i.l but hes to retarded to understand no one likes him


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 07:50 PM~19337096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 for all 3.. :biggrin: And they where garage kept too..
> *


but theyre mismatched. its not like they are 5.20's just buy 4 new tires fundi


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 05:47 PM~19335509
> *Whahahahhaa going on 5yrs now! And you bitch ass was up here last week and posted after the fact.
> Cool. I just found a 50z bomb Buick. Too bad I'm poor. That's what I want!
> *


and i was at the toy drive last week and Burlington and your fat ass was to scurd to show up and get that ass beating you got comming to you


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2010, 09:21 PM~19337432
> *but theyre  mismatched. its not like they are 5.20's just buy 4 new tires fundi
> *


he cannt his pastor at his church is watching the money basket after it came up light the last couple of months


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2010, 07:21 PM~19337432
> *but theyre  mismatched. its not like they are 5.20's just buy 4 new tires fundi
> *


I'm poor. And have 4 new ones on the car now these are spares and oh ohz..  Plus they damn near hard to find here in NC without paying out the ass..


----------



## bigswanga

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Da homie Seo doin his thang


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2010, 06:46 PM~19336470
> *THAT SHIT LOOK LIKE THE DRESSING ROOM AT MEDIEVAL TIMES.
> THAT DASHBOARD WAS  COVERED WITH A WIZARDS CLOAK
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> 155/80/13z
> 
> 
> 
> wtf? are those front wheel tractor mud tires?
Click to expand...


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 15 2010, 07:48 PM~19336487
> *100 PERCENT AUTHENTIC REAL MERLIN
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 15 2010, 10:32 PM~19339462
> *wtf? are those front wheel tractor mud tires?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 09:08 PM~19337299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 155/80/13z
> *


WHY ARE YOU POSTING DIRTY ASS TIRES?


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Dec 15 2010, 08:42 PM~19338113
> *Da homie Seo doin his thang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Dec 15 2010, 10:42 PM~19338113
> *Da homie Seo doin his thang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HA HA YEAH.. LOVIN THE LAID BACK OL' SCHOOL TYPE OF BEAT.. THAT'S WHAT IT'S ABOUT MAN; RIDIN, FAMILY, AND FUN


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 AM~19341562
> *WHY ARE YOU POSTING DIRTY ASS TIRES?
> *



Find me some clean ones for that price then .


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 09:29 AM~19341657
> *Find me some clean ones for that price then .
> *


COME ON MAN, PEP BOYS GOT TIRES FOR LIKE $35


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:32 AM~19341671
> *COME ON MAN, PEP BOYS GOT TIRES FOR LIKE $35
> *


thats what i got on my ride now. Cornell I bought these as back up! And just to have..$15 only hurt a nigs KFC lunch budget. The only problem with our Pep boys is each store only gets 2-4 tires in every 2 weeks or so. And them damn delivery cars and city cars still use this tire.. They even just flip to black wall side.. So NC has basically a shortage of them WW tires . And NO ntb does not cary any more either . And after Jan. Pep boys will only cary BW 13z and so will BJ's..

damn Pep Boys tires are so soft too. damn X A arms eat them up with a quickens . :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 09:49 AM~19341746
> *thats what i got on my ride now. Cornell  I bought these as back up! And just to have..$15 only hurt a nigs KFC lunch budget. The only problem with our Pep boys is each store only gets 2-4 tires in every 2 weeks or so. And them damn delivery cars and city cars still use this tire..  They even just flip to black wall side.. So NC has basically a shortage of them WW tires . And NO ntb does not cary any more either . And after Jan. Pep boys will only cary BW 13z and so will BJ's..
> 
> damn Pep Boys tires are so soft too. damn X A arms eat them up with a quickens . :uh:
> *


do you actually believe the bullshit you write on here???????? or do you have mental defect that just makes you type out of your ass?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 07:55 AM~19341770
> *do you actually believe the bullshit you write on here???????? or do you have mental defect that just makes you type out of your ass?
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 16 2010, 10:16 AM~19341879
> *:0
> *


i think he is as delusional as this bitch.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 07:55 AM~19341770
> *do you actually believe the bullshit you write on here???????? or do you have mental defect that just makes you type out of your ass?
> *


and the funny thing hes in every topic like his retarded ass knows what hes talking about.the way he talks you would have thought his 2 piles of shit where in lowrider magazine?every topic he goes in he gets clowned and he comes back for more.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 07:55 AM~19341770
> *do you actually believe the bullshit you write on here???????? or do you have mental defect that just makes you type out of your ass?
> *


Damn city of raliegh electric hybrid hondas and local message carriers
:wow: ride tiny tires. Even 12z on some. I didn't say long haul drivers stupid ass! Now go play in the snow!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 08:25 AM~19341930
> *i think he is as delusional as this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


White man and finer things! Wahahahhaha. What where you looking for there buddy!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:31 AM~19341970
> *White man and finer things! Wahahahhaha. What where you looking for there buddy!
> *


you dumb motherfucker i found the pic in off topic.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 08:39 AM~19342021
> *you dumb motherfucker i found the pic in off topic.
> *


Tell yourself that.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:46 AM~19342061
> *Tell yourself that.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...02001&st=275580


----------



## bigswanga

:nosad:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 10:25 AM~19341930
> *i think he is as delusional as this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHICK FAVORS EMINEM


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 11:06 AM~19342202
> *CHICK FAVORS EMINEM
> *


she kinda looks like a peanut M&M from those commercials more than the rapper. :cheesy: 

looks like her fat ass ate a truck load of M&M's


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 09:07 AM~19342215
> *she kinda looks like a peanut M&M from those commercials more than the rapper. :cheesy:
> 
> looks like her fat ass ate a truck load of M&M's
> *


 :roflmao: 
And i love M&Ms with peanuts


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 16 2010, 11:24 AM~19342351
> *:roflmao:
> And i love M&Ms with peanuts
> *


hope i didnt ruin that for you. :cheesy:


----------



## Mijaz




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 09:42 AM~19342490
> *hope i didnt ruin that for you. :cheesy:
> *


Nope you did`nt :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 15 2010, 11:32 PM~19339462
> *wtf? are those front wheel tractor mud tires?
> *


uniroyal tough skins


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2010, 10:13 AM~19342758
> *uniroyal tough skins
> *


 :cheesy: 
I wore those in elementry


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 AM~19341562
> *WHY ARE YOU POSTING DIRTY ASS TIRES?
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 16 2010, 11:45 AM~19343031
> *HOW MUCH
> *


 OK AL DONT ;;;;COME IN HERE ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ASKIN STUPID QUESTIONS;;;;!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 16 2010, 10:01 AM~19342655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 god damn that's hot!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2010, 10:57 AM~19343138
> *OK AL DONT ;;;;COME IN HERE ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ASKIN STUPID QUESTIONS;;;;!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 02:49 PM~19343947
> *:0 god damn that's hot!
> *


and your roadturd is not :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Glad i got a garage! this ice storm sucks! NC shuts down over 1/2 inch of snow. :uh:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 04:08 PM~19344535
> *Glad i got a garage! this ice storm sucks! NC shuts down over 1/2 inch of snow.  :uh:
> *


go take your roadturd and as fast as you can make that p.o.s. go look for the biggest tree and do everyone a favor and wrap it around the tree


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 16 2010, 04:35 PM~19344728
> *go take your roadturd and as fast as you can make that p.o.s. go look for the biggest tree and do everyone a favor and wrap it around the tree
> *


x2


----------



## bigswanga

96ROADMASTER 

The jack ass!
Group Icon
Posts: 4,260
Joined: Jun 2008
From: Goldsburro -Raliegh nc
Car Club: Cali styles C&Tc
:uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 16 2010, 05:32 PM~19345211
> *96ROADMASTER
> 
> The jack ass!
> Group Icon
> Posts: 4,260
> Joined: Jun 2008
> From: Goldsburro -Raliegh nc
> Car Club: Cali styles C&Tc
> :uh:
> *


thats not even a real car club. then again, WHO THE FUCK WOULD ALLOW HIM TO JOIN THEIR CLUB?????????????


that club only exists in his imagination.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 03:35 PM~19345229
> *thats not even a real car club. then again, WHO THE FUCK WOULD ALLOW HIM TO JOIN THEIR CLUB?????????????
> *


 :scrutinize: :dunno:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2010, 03:35 PM~19345229
> *that club only exists in his imagination.
> *



There is a Cali Styles Car Club in the IE.


----------



## .TODD

what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo


----------



## .TODD

me on the left :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Mijaz_@Dec 16 2010, 11:01 AM~19342655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 16 2010, 04:41 PM~19345271
> *what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 16 2010, 03:41 PM~19345271
> *what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 02:08 PM~19344535
> *Glad i got a garage! this ice storm sucks! NC shuts down over 1/2 inch of snow.  :uh:
> *


DANG BRO, A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE MAD AT YOU WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO, ITS IN EVERY TOPIC YOU IN? :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 16 2010, 05:41 PM~19345271
> *what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo
> *


WHAT UP HOMEBOY.. WELCOME TO THE THREAD.. IT'S BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE.. ACTUALLY, THIS IS THE 2ND 'BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD'.. THE 1ST ONE GOT FUCKED OFF BUT THERE'S STILL SOME GOOD SHIT IN THAT ONE TOO.. ANYWAY, STRONG RIDE YOU GOT THERE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2010, 04:47 PM~19345825
> *DANG BRO, A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE MAD AT YOU WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO, ITS IN EVERY TOPIC YOU IN? :wow:
> *


I told some real low ryders they shit stunk. Took awards away from some with the merlin expo. And aint afraid to step to some at shows. Lot of E bangging but most them cats take pics and act like shit didn't happen. When they see me. i called a lot of bluffs and no shows. hence they only out let been to be on line. i even posted from phone a couple times at shows i was suppose to get a beating at. Go to cali every year/ No shows , No calls , I even called others told them when I was in there state. Took pics too. Hence I'm to the point where this site mostly full of E bangers with a few real ryders and old ****** mixed in. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 16 2010, 03:41 PM~19345271
> *what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

damn Even the head light chrome clean on that!!!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 08:05 PM~19347484
> *I told some real low ryders they shit stunk. Took awards away from some with the merlin expo. And aint afraid to step to some at shows. Lot of E bangging but most them cats take pics and act like shit didn't happen. When they see me. i called a lot of bluffs and no shows. hence they only out let been to be on line. i even posted from phone a couple times at shows i was suppose to get a beating at. Go to cali every year/ No shows , No calls , I even called others told them when I was in there state. Took pics too. Hence I'm  to the point where this site mostly full of E bangers with a few real ryders and old ****** mixed in.  :cheesy:
> *


  COOL BIG DADDY JUST WAS WONDERING, KEEP DOING YOUR THANG BUILD YOUR CAR FOR YOU. I WILL SAY THIS WHEN I FIRST GOT INTO LOWRIDING IT WAS THE BEST, BUILD A CAR WITH SOMEONE KEEPING IT REAL WITH U. U CANT MAKE EVERYONE LIKE YOUR RIDE JUST BUILD FOR U LIKE U SAID


----------



## plague

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDiw1RmM7XE
IMMA RIDE TO THIS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2010, 08:17 PM~19347585
> * COOL BIG DADDY JUST WAS WONDERING, KEEP DOING YOUR THANG BUILD YOUR CAR FOR YOU. I WILL SAY THIS WHEN I FIRST GOT INTO LOWRIDING IT WAS THE BEST, BUILD A CAR WITH SOMEONE KEEPING IT REAL WITH U. U CANT MAKE EVERYONE LIKE YOUR RIDE JUST BUILD FOR U LIKE U SAID
> *


Ya I have acually listen to a couple of these old kats. Even the great one called Angel has fused my ass out on the phone. :biggrin: 

This is the one topic where we have fun like broz at a bar and keep it moving. Not all huff and puff and call folks out or troll after they post. i try not to even respond to that mess from other topics . but seems the more you do in thhis red neck town the more they hate your black ass for having something.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2010, 08:18 PM~19347595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> IMMA RIDE TO THIS
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 08:24 PM~19347645
> *
> *


HOW U DO VIDEOS LIKE THAT TO SHOW THE PICTURE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2010, 08:26 PM~19347657
> *HOW U DO VIDEOS LIKE THAT TO SHOW THE PICTURE
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013

:biggrin: 

it take a few trys to get the hang. And sucks when I'm on BB couse it don't show vids imbeded at all..


----------



## plague

[/quote]
IM TAKING THIS TO VEGAS 2011 JUST TO SHOW WHAT ALOT OF PEOPLE USED TO RIDE, THERE WAS A TIME WHEN YOU HAD ALL TYPE OF RIDES I DONT CARE IF PEOPLE LIKE IT OR NOT JUST UP DATING SOME THINGS. PEOPLE ARE GONNA SAY SOMETHING ILL JUST TELL THEM TO LOOK AT MY OTHER RIDE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19347042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2010, 08:26 PM~19347657
> *HOW U DO VIDEOS LIKE THAT TO SHOW THE PICTURE
> *







[youtube.]put video link here[/youtube.] take out the . after youtube


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 08:33 PM~19347713
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> it take a few trys to get the hang. And sucks when I'm on BB couse it don't show vids imbeded at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Dec 16 2010, 08:36 PM~19347736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube.]put video link here[/youtube.] take out the . after youtube
> *


  THANKS BIG DADDY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Dec 16 2010, 08:35 PM~19347730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM TAKING THIS TO VEGAS 2011 JUST TO SHOW WHAT ALOT OF PEOPLE USED TO RIDE, THERE WAS A TIME WHEN YOU HAD ALL TYPE OF RIDES I DONT CARE IF PEOPLE LIKE IT OR NOT JUST UP DATING SOME THINGS. PEOPLE ARE GONNA SAY SOMETHING ILL JUST TELL THEM TO LOOK AT MY OTHER RIDE
> *



I like it! Folks tend to forget about other cars and mini in the scence. i like them all!! In fact we building one mini Olds school and one full size Old school on either black wall 15z or smoothies. Hence I have both for my car.. :biggrin: 










tripple chrome on 420 ww tires.. current.









14z with booty kit. (snow got last year)










13z current too..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 PM~19347736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube.]put video link here[/youtube.] take out the . after youtube
> *


HIGHLIGHT EVERYTHING PAST THE EQUAL SIGN "jfWPDGWP568" THEN COPY AND PASTE IT IN BETWEEN THE 
[utube]________[/utube]


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:05 PM~19347484
> *I told some real low ryders they shit stunk. Took awards away from some with the merlin expo. And aint afraid to step to some at shows. Lot of E bangging but most them cats take pics and act like shit didn't happen. When they see me. i called a lot of bluffs and no shows. hence they only out let been to be on line. i even posted from phone a couple times at shows i was suppose to get a beating at. Go to cali every year/ No shows , No calls , I even called others told them when I was in there state. Took pics too. Hence I'm  to the point where this site mostly full of E bangers with a few real ryders and old ****** mixed in.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 









i was waiting for you at the toy drive where where you...................in your trailer scurd :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 16 2010, 06:41 PM~19345271
> *what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUZ UP SSSSSSSHHHHHHHMEDIUM


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19347926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























































































































:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 17 2010, 06:55 AM~19350611
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


Sticker sucks but. I was asked about it being made up and.. :biggrin: 

Steel in the works.. :0 There is a Cali crew too..


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 16 2010, 06:41 PM~19345271
> *what up pure i didnt know anything about this topic my names todd and im the prez for GOODTIMES in PENNSYLVANIA what up to everyone i have a white custom white regal and my vp has a grey monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE TODD NICE REGAL WELCOME TO THE HOOD LOL TOPIC  

CONGRATZ ON UR CHAPTER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 17 2010, 09:51 AM~19350836
> *Sticker sucks but. I was asked about it being made up and.. :biggrin:
> 
> Steel in the works.. :0  There is a Cali crew too..
> *


WHY ARE YOU REPPING CALIFORNIA ANYWAY? :uh: REP WHERE YOU FROM.. I LIVED IN LOS ANGELES, BUT I REP PHILLY (BORN HERE)


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 17 2010, 09:51 AM~19350836
> *Sticker sucks but. I was asked about it being made up and.. :biggrin:
> 
> Steel in the works.. :0  There is a Cali crew too..
> *


youre not part of them, so shut the fuck up.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:06 PM~19346967
> *WHAT UP HOMEBOY.. WELCOME TO THE THREAD.. IT'S BEEN AROUND FOR A WHILE.. ACTUALLY, THIS IS THE 2ND 'BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD'.. THE 1ST ONE GOT FUCKED OFF BUT THERE'S STILL SOME GOOD SHIT IN THAT ONE TOO.. ANYWAY, STRONG RIDE YOU GOT THERE
> *



yeah my city scared of her BUT THE GIRLS AINT :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 08:07 PM~19347503
> *:0
> 
> damn Even the head light chrome clean on that!!!
> *


  almost perfect got a little war wound tho from hoppin on the drivers side tho :biggrin: but thats what the straped frames for :0 dont mind that date carmrah was messed up pic was taken this last summer


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 17 2010, 06:53 AM~19350606
> *WUZ UP SSSSSSSHHHHHHHMEDIUM
> *



WHAT IT DO :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2010, 08:58 AM~19351239
> *LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE TODD NICE REGAL WELCOME TO THE HOOD LOL TOPIC
> 
> CONGRATZ ON UR CHAPTER
> *



thanks homie we have been here just under alot getting better slowly but surly quality over quanity


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2010, 09:13 AM~19351351
> *WHY ARE YOU REPPING CALIFORNIA ANYWAY? :uh: REP WHERE YOU FROM.. I LIVED IN LOS ANGELES, BUT I REP PHILLY (BORN HERE)
> *


Duuuuuuu! Just the image and laid back feel.


----------



## ROBLEDO

who knows this spot and its significance? only L.A. folks need to apply....its been a while but i had lunch there today. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 17 2010, 12:25 PM~19352807
> *  almost perfect got a little war wound tho from hoppin on the drivers side tho  :biggrin:  but thats what the straped frames for  :0  dont mind that date carmrah was messed up pic was taken this last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 17 2010, 08:51 AM~19350836
> *Sticker sucks but. I was asked about it being made up and.. :biggrin:
> 
> Steel in the works.. :0  There is a Cali crew too..
> *


wasn't u from rollerz only last year :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2010, 04:42 PM~19354896
> *wasn't u from rollerz only last year :0
> *


Ya I dropped out. Hard decision to leave some good folks. But I wanted my own ideas on my own car. Was a prospect for like 4 months.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 03:33 PM~19354817
> *who knows this spot and its significance? only L.A. folks need to apply....its been a while but i had lunch there today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nobody? :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 06:33 PM~19354817
> *who knows this spot and its significance? only L.A. folks need to apply....its been a while but i had lunch there today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 in the morning got tha fat burger.... :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 17 2010, 07:19 PM~19356772
> *2 in the morning got tha fat burger.... :uh:
> *


close...it has to do with ice cube. i'll give you a hint....

"dere dey go right dere" 

i know thats not much help.


----------



## cripn8ez

FAT BURGERS N CARSON?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:15 PM~19357732
> *FAT BURGERS N CARSON?
> *


 :no: 

another hint......crenshaw and mlk.


----------



## lowlowlow

that where cube blasted on that crew?



> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 10:48 PM~19358016
> *:no:
> 
> another hint......crenshaw and mlk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 17 2010, 10:03 PM~19358126
> *that where cube blasted on that crew?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 11:50 PM~19357505
> *close...it has to do with ice cube. i'll give you a hint....
> 
> "dere dey go right dere"
> 
> i know thats not much help.
> *


ohhhhhhhhh ok


"roll yo punk ass ova"


----------



## bigswanga

The jungles.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 18 2010, 08:05 AM~19359857
> *The jungles.
> 
> *


one way in one way out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 16 2010, 10:21 PM~19347614
> *
> 
> This is the one topic where we have fun like broz at a bar and keep it moving. *


NONE OF THEM LIKE YOU, TOO BAD YOUR TOO RETARDED TO UNDERSTAND. NO ONE IS HAVING FUN LIKE BROS AT A BAR, EVERYONE CLOWNS YOU BECAUSE YOURE A LYING FUCKTARD.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 18 2010, 03:10 AM~19358528
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if they were blastin on the bloods was doe boy and the crew crips?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 18 2010, 03:05 PM~19361616
> *if they were blastin on the bloods was doe boy and the crew crips?
> *


technically yes because they say cuz all throughout the movie


----------



## Skim




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2010, 07:36 PM~19363773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigswanga

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2010, 10:35 PM~19363766
> *technically yes because they say cuz all throughout the movie
> *


damn i 4got bout that iant seen it in awhile lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2010, 06:36 PM~19363773
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THE EAGLES SURE PULLED ONE OUT THEIR ASS YESTERDAY


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 03:33 PM~19354817
> *who knows this spot and its significance? only L.A. folks need to apply....its been a while but i had lunch there today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Baldwin Hills / Crenshaw Plaza  *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 11:10 PM~19358528
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But actually where this scene took place was on the other side of the mall.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 20 2010, 03:05 PM~19375524
> *Baldwin Hills / Crenshaw Plaza
> *



WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 20 2010, 01:10 PM~19376640
> *WUZ UP HOMIE
> *


slow motion.... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 17 2010, 10:48 PM~19358016
> *:no:
> 
> another hint......crenshaw and mlk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *This was also the EXACT same place where they filmed part of the 2Pac "To Live and Die In L.A." video in 1996....I was there that day, had a great time, got to see Pac...  *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

o yea damn thats cool,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 20 2010, 01:42 PM~19376804
> *This was also the EXACT same place where they filmed part of the 2Pac "To Live and Die In L.A." video in 1996....I was there that day, had a great time, got to see Pac...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

did snow or cf said they use to pop lock??


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2010, 03:08 PM~19386398
> *did snow or cf said they use to pop lock??
> 
> 
> 
> *



Na I was a little fat kid. I held the wall up and scoped the dance floor.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2010, 02:08 PM~19386398
> *did snow or cf said they use to pop lock??
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah pop-locking was kool. they took "locking" to another level. 


old school lock moves by new school kids....


heTlkxpcwws&feature


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 22 2010, 12:32 PM~19393081
> *yeah pop-locking was kool. they took "locking" to another level.
> old school lock moves by new school kids....
> heTlkxpcwws&feature
> *


the first 1 guy killed it!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Merry Christmas homies, much love and respect!


----------



## Skim

I filmed this from big fish dvd with my phone and downloaded this because I think its funny as hell what he is sayin about if u over 30 what u doin in a cutlass lol .


----------



## Skim

***** said "if you 36, 47 in a cutlass u supposed to give that shit to ya son *****" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2010, 12:51 AM~19399801
> ****** said "if you 36, 47 in a cutlass u supposed to give that shit to ya son *****" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT VOL. FISH IS THIS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2010, 12:51 AM~19399801
> ****** said "if you 36, 47 in a cutlass u supposed to give that shit to ya son *****" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL, DEPENDS ON HOW YOU GOT A G-BODY HOOKED UP.. IT'S GOTTA BE CLEAN THOUGH


----------



## illstorm

Did somebody say pop lockin :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

*I bought my kids a set of batteries for Christmas with a note on it saying, toys not included.” *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2010, 09:49 PM~19399769
> *I filmed this from big fish dvd with my phone and downloaded this because I think its funny as hell what he is sayin about if u over 30 what u doin in a cutlass lol .
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

G-Lite.... he rides bikes too. plus he still has that rag ace. clean as a mothafucka....


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 23 2010, 06:28 AM~19401719
> *Did somebody say pop lockin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah i remember that shit. homeboy in the powder blue killed it when he did the booty. that shit was out of sight! :rofl:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 23 2010, 07:52 AM~19401593
> *WHAT VOL. FISH IS THIS?
> *


I'll have to look, I got damn near all of them


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 23 2010, 08:28 AM~19401719
> *Did somebody say pop lockin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol, I remember that was one of the best episodes lol, Rerun secretly overheard them say they were only using him to make fun jokes about him being fat. They were in for a dam suprise. Raaj is a damn fool


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 23 2010, 09:49 AM~19402092
> *:biggrin:  hell yeah i remember that shit. homeboy in the powder blue killed it when he did the booty. that shit was out of sight!  :rofl:
> *


Thats OZONE from the movie Breakin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2010, 10:51 PM~19399801
> ****** said "if you 36, 47 in a cutlass u supposed to give that shit to ya son *****" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but nowadays we got fools that are just starting to lowride after 35 lol....it's all good though


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2010, 11:28 AM~19402385
> *I'll have to look, I got damn near all of them
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2010, 08:36 AM~19402441
> *Thats OZONE from the movie Breakin
> *


i remember when i was in the 6th grade and i tried "the booty" move. (no ****) that shit hurt my skinny narrow ass for a week.  :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 23 2010, 01:49 AM~19399769
> *I filmed this from big fish dvd with my phone and downloaded this because I think its funny as hell what he is sayin about if u over 30 what u doin in a cutlass lol .
> 
> 
> *


man here he go again lol i got to use that around here


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 21 2010, 05:08 PM~19386398
> *did snow or cf said they use to pop lock??
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL ALL OF THEM WERE WEARING CROAKERSACKS.. ALWAYS BEEN A VERY COMFORTABLE SHOE. I CAN REMEMBER THOSE SHOES AS FAR BACK AS 1976


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy Holidays!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

5 (13Z / 7) spare is that a spare!!! (7)(5 mounted) 155 / 30 '13 tires . all very very good! NO SHIPPING!!!!!! extra KOz , hammer , spacers , tool. hubs. Can put in A arms (stock)..








































Yes slite rust.. But have been garage kept since I had them and all is lubed and good.. PM me or the ones that have my info text.


NO SHIPPING! NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING!!!!

Can drive and deliver .


----------



## BlackDawg

Happy Holidays LIL fam


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 24 2010, 12:26 PM~19410894
> *5 (13Z / 7) spare is that a spare!!! (7)(5 mounted) 155 / 30 '13 tires . all very very good! NO SHIPPING!!!!!! extra KOz , hammer , spacers , tool. hubs. Can put in A arms (stock)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes slite rust.. But have been garage kept since I had them and all is lubed and good.. PM me or the ones that have my info text.
> NO SHIPPING! NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING!!!!
> 
> Can drive and deliver .
> *


MAN ARE YOU ON PCP OR WHAT?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 24 2010, 11:26 AM~19410894
> *5 (13Z / 7) spare is that a spare!!! (7)(5 mounted) 155 / 30 '13 tires . all very very good! NO SHIPPING!!!!!! extra KOz , hammer , spacers , tool. hubs. Can put in A arms (stock)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes slite rust.. But have been garage kept since I had them and all is lubed and good.. PM me or the ones that have my info text.
> NO SHIPPING! NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING!!!!
> 
> Can drive and deliver .
> *


the fuck are u tryna sell *****, thats clucker shit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 23 2010, 08:23 PM~19406109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












I drew this for those of us that works for Xmas


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE RIDERZ :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 09:14 PM~19414526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drew this for those of us that works for Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKIM YOU AINT GOT NO WOMAN DO YOU? ALL YOU DO IS LOWRIDE AND DRAW.. BUT HEY, I AINT KNOCKIN THAT.. I WISH I HAD TIME LIKE THAT (PEACE OF MIND) :werd:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 24 2010, 10:09 PM~19415160
> *SKIM YOU AINT GOT NO WOMAN DO YOU?  ALL YOU DO IS LOWRIDE AND DRAW.. BUT HEY, I AINT KNOCKIN THAT.. I WISH I HAD TIME LIKE THAT (PEACE OF MIND) :werd:
> *


I got so many hoes on my dick, I gotta shake hoes.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 09:13 PM~19414521
> *the fuck are u tryna sell *****, thats clucker shit
> *


 :roflmao: TOO BUSY TRYING TO IMPRESS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 11:19 PM~19415181
> *I got so many hoes on my dick, I gotta shake hoes.
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 24 2010, 09:21 PM~19415192
> *:roflmao: TOO BUSY TRYING TO IMPRESS
> *


naw ditching the wires!!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 06:13 PM~19414521
> *the fuck are u tryna sell *****, thats clucker shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 25 2010, 12:19 AM~19415490
> *naw ditching the wires!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574639


----------



## cripn8ez

[/quote]


----------



## BlackDawg

Merry Christmas fam!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope all youllz ate and had a merry ole time!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 25 2010, 03:18 PM~19418569
> *Hope all youllz ate and had a merry ole time!
> *


X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shout out to my boy snow hope your son doing alright homie prayin 4 him


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 25 2010, 04:20 PM~19419451
> *shout out to my boy snow hope your son doing alright homie prayin 4 him
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

_REST IN SWEET PARADISE TEENA MARIE_</span> :angel: 

<span style=\'colorrange\'>SHE WAS ALWAYS MY MUSICAL INSPIRATION.. ONE OF THE FINEST VOICES OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.. I LOVE YOU TEENA


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2010, 07:04 PM~19426246
> *REST IN SWEET PARADISE TEENA MARIE</span> :angel:
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>SHE WAS ALWAYS MY MUSICAL INSPIRATION.. ONE OF THE FINEST VOICES OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.. I LOVE YOU TEENA
> *


 :angel: thats a shame


----------



## illstorm

> *187PURE  post Today, 10:04 PM
> Teena Marie Rest Peacefully Sista
> :angel: :angel: :angel:*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2010, 07:04 PM~19426246
> *REST IN SWEET PARADISE TEENA MARIE</span> :angel:
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>SHE WAS ALWAYS MY MUSICAL INSPIRATION.. ONE OF THE FINEST VOICES OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.. I LOVE YOU TEENA
> *


Damn she was young too (54)! Sad.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 26 2010, 10:04 PM~19426246
> *REST IN SWEET PARADISE TEENA MARIE</span> :angel:
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>SHE WAS ALWAYS MY MUSICAL INSPIRATION.. ONE OF THE FINEST VOICES OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA.. I LOVE YOU TEENA
> *



MAN THAT WAS MY PLAY SISSTA WE BOTH CAME FROM A 1 OF A KIND MOLD LOL SHE WILL B MISSED BY ALL AND LOVED BY MORE I WIL MISS U THE MOST TEENA MUCH LOVE TO U UP THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## bigswanga




----------



## illstorm

sHk7O-XdtNo&playnext=1

RIP Bernie Wilson :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

The homegurl Foodstamp (in the Dickie suit) and her Blue Cutlass...


----------



## Skim




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2010, 05:58 PM~19442818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homegurl Foodstamp (in the Dickie suit) and her Blue Cutlass...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2010, 07:58 PM~19442818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homegurl Foodstamp (in the Dickie suit) and her Blue Cutlass...
> *


I WENT TO SCHOOL WITH GIRLS LIKE THAT, THEY'LL WHOOP YO' ASS


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 28 2010, 04:58 PM~19442818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homegurl Foodstamp (in the Dickie suit) and her Blue Cutlass...
> *


Frankie got a big-o-booty! :cheesy: too bad she ain't showing it here in this pic.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 09:13 PM~19414521
> *the fuck are u tryna sell *****, thats clucker shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 29 2010, 10:18 AM~19448624
> *Frankie got a big-o-booty!  :cheesy: too bad she ain't showing it here in this pic.
> *


 Hell yeah Frankie do!!..people just ain't know'in....one thing about her is that she's one of the downest female riders our there...super dedicated.


----------



## mr chicago

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 7 2010, 02:02 AM~19260439
> *the og golf hat from the liquor store or the rodium :biggrin:  they dont sell those starter hats with the cursive writing on them no more. those were the ones NWA always wore back then lol
> *





New Era brought those hats back out. I seen them all day here in Chicago fam


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 29 2010, 05:02 PM~19450616
> *Hell yeah Frankie do!!..people just ain't know'in....one thing about her is that she's one of the downest female riders our there...super dedicated.
> *


Which one is Frankie? And how can I get a peice of that?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Looks like no winter cruzing for me! Hello water pump and all :biggrin: the extra stuff under and around it! Said 6 bolts. But 300 bolts and bolt ons around it. So ima use my craftsman starter kit and accel and msd this thing. Cut mufflers and rechip pcm. Chrome eletric pump too.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 29 2010, 12:18 PM~19448624
> *Frankie got a big-o-booty!  :cheesy: too bad she ain't showing it here in this pic.
> *


Yes, she sure does have big ass! I met here when I went to LA, and she was real good peoples!


----------



## cripn8ez

NEW TOY MY XMAS GIFT TO MY SELF


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 10:52 AM~19458291
> *NEW TOY MY XMAS GIFT TO MY SELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: its orange! 

You been thru all these cars and yo arse still comes back to a b body! Lol. You've sold at least 3 done up ones since I known you.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 01:56 PM~19458327
> *:wow: its orange!
> 
> You been thru all these cars and yo arse still comes back to a b body! Lol. You've sold at least 3 done up ones since I known you.
> *



LOL JUST THE WAY I DO  WAIT TILL U FUCCERS SEE WHATS ON THE TRUNK LID LOL U WILL TALK ALL KINDS A SHIT HAHA HEHE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 02:30 PM~19458601
> *LOL JUST THE WAY I DO  WAIT TILL U FUCCERS SEE WHATS ON THE TRUNK LID LOL U WILL TALK ALL KINDS A SHIT HAHA HEHE
> *


u betta put west side on that bitch lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2010, 03:16 PM~19458968
> *u betta put west side on that bitch lol
> *



WHEN FINISHED UNLESS IT SELLS 1ST LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2010, 03:37 PM~19459096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE MAN I NEED THAT BLUE GOLF HAT FOR THE BITCHIES THAT GOLF CLAPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea he brought that back


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2010, 03:43 PM~19459133
> *yea he brought that back
> *



YEP IF U GOTO LA CUZ GET ME SUM HETS ILL PAY U. I WAS GONNA GOTO THE MAJESTIC NEW YR PIC NIC BUT CHANGED MY MIND AND REALY CANT AFORD IT RT NOW  ALSO IF U GOT GOTO SHOE WHAREHOUSE N CPT N SANTANA HOOD AND GET ME SUM ALL WHT LEATHER CHUCCS WITH THE BLUE STRIP NO THE RED STRIP  THEY SHOULD STILL B THERE THEY LIKE 50 BUX I GOT CHA OR ILL SEND U THE LOOT :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 01:42 PM~19459126
> *NICE MAN I NEED THAT BLUE GOLF HAT FOR THE BITCHIES THAT GOLF CLAPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



is that KJ from cali swangin in WC's video???????


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 30 2010, 04:24 PM~19459394
> *is that KJ from cali swangin ???????
> *



LOOKED FAMILURE????????? :uh:


----------



## cobrakarate

i think that was the quickest response ever!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 03:46 PM~19459149
> *YEP IF U GOTO LA CUZ GET ME SUM HETS ILL PAY U. I WAS GONNA GOTO THE MAJESTIC NEW YR PIC NIC BUT CHANGED MY MIND AND REALY CANT AFORD IT RT NOW  ALSO IF U GOT GOTO SHOE WHAREHOUSE N CPT N SANTANA HOOD AND GET ME SUM ALL WHT LEATHER CHUCCS WITH THE BLUE STRIP NO THE RED STRIP  THEY SHOULD STILL B THERE THEY LIKE 50 BUX I GOT CHA OR ILL SEND U THE LOOT :biggrin:
> *


bet its still not in stone yet im going to la i hope i do


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 30 2010, 04:27 PM~19459417
> *i think that was the quickest response ever!!!!
> *


WHEN IM BORD AND WATCHING MY KIDS IM FAST AS FUCC LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 01:34 PM~19459466
> *WHEN IM BORD AND WATCHING MY KIDS IM FAST AS FUCC LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Finally got it out , bearing pressed out , now got to order E pump , msd coils and all the rest the stuff.. Mind as well since i this deep into the motor. and some engine cleaner too.. used some matlic silver to freshen up pump and goose neck. 

Wheels come off in morning , axle getting pulled.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 06:02 PM~19460407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it out , bearing pressed out , now got to order E pump , msd coils and all the rest the stuff.. Mind as well since i this deep into the motor. and some engine cleaner too.. used some matlic silver to freshen up pump and goose neck.
> 
> Wheels come off in morning , axle getting pulled.
> *


 :uh: aint no one caring about that roadturd or that dirty ass engine of yours :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 30 2010, 05:19 PM~19460919
> *:uh: aint no one caring about that roadturd or that dirty ass engine of yours :uh:
> *


  
Your silly ass does. Hence you went and logged in a bitch account. And posted a quote. So that's a good boy! You fallow me post to post. Good job! Well you must not have one since your able to track me and my posting. Alright. By now. My bitch!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 07:02 PM~19460407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it out , bearing pressed out , now got to order E pump , msd coils and all the rest the stuff.. Mind as well since i this deep into the motor. and some engine cleaner too.. used some matlic silver to freshen up pump and goose neck.
> 
> Wheels come off in morning , axle getting pulled.
> *


DO A BUILD TOPIC :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 07:27 PM~19460985
> *
> Your silly ass does. Hence you went and logged in a bitch account. And posted a quote. So that's a good boy! You fallow me post to post. Good job! Well you must not have one since your able to track me and my posting.  Alright. By now. My bitch!
> *


im going to show you who the bitch is  grow some balls and come outside that trailor and get that ass whoop.you where scared to go to Burlington and charllote.make excuses robert im going to make you like a red headed step child


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 30 2010, 07:54 PM~19461156
> *DO A I OWN A PIECE OF RAGEDY HAND ME DOWN SHIT TOPIC  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 30 2010, 05:54 PM~19461156
> *DO A BUILD TOPIC  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Na.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 08:51 PM~19461532
> *Na.
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 12:30 PM~19458601
> *LOL JUST THE WAY I DO  WAIT TILL U FUCCERS SEE WHATS ON THE TRUNK LID LOL U WILL TALK ALL KINDS A SHIT HAHA HEHE
> *


airbags?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim ? Or a builder? What's your take on electric water pumps. I like the way they look. But are they worth it? Or just get a super street stock?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 10:34 PM~19461928
> *airbags?
> *


i think theres a mexican on the trunk lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2010, 06:45 PM~19462075
> *i think theres a mexican on the trunk lol
> *


knowing him it's probably a mural of the projects. baseheads and hoes. :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 30 2010, 07:13 PM~19461688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you liked that pic


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 30 2010, 09:34 PM~19461928
> *airbags?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE

SKIM DO YOU EVER GET BORED WITH JUST LAYN AND PLAYN? TO ME, THE PURPOSE OF DROLICS IS TO HAVE FUN WITH THEM


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2010, 02:42 PM~19459126
> *NICE MAN I NEED THAT BLUE GOLF HAT FOR THE BITCHIES THAT GOLF CLAPS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I HAD THE REAL ONE BACK IN '83. THE CLUBS WERE IN THE SAME DIRECTION


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 09:51 PM~19461532
> *Na.
> *




:angry: COME ON IT WOULD BE FUN :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Dec 31 2010, 11:08 AM~19467216-->
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU EVER GET BORED WITH JUST LAYN AND PLAYN? TO ME, THE PURPOSE OF DROLICS IS TO HAVE FUN WITH THEM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell na ! Good tunes and the open road! or BLV .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Dec 31 2010, 11:44 AM~19467655
> *:angry:  COME ON IT WOULD BE FUN  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


na. i just got off Jegs web sight. Used all my little x mas money.. :biggrin: And allowance from wife.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 31 2010, 01:44 PM~19467655
> *:angry:  COME ON IT WOULD BE FUN  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 30 2010, 06:02 PM~19460407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it out , bearing pressed out , now got to order E pump , msd coils and all the rest the stuff.. Mind as well since i this deep into the motor. and some engine cleaner too.. used some matlic silver to freshen up pump and goose neck.
> 
> Wheels come off in morning , axle getting pulled.
> *


How you gonna post a pic of a dirty ass engine :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 31 2010, 12:08 PM~19467216
> *SKIM DO YOU EVER GET BORED WITH JUST LAYN AND PLAYN? TO ME, THE PURPOSE OF DROLICS IS TO HAVE FUN WITH THEM
> *


not at all, I have fun with them but I use them for functionality and ride height. As far as stuff like 3 wheelin? that shit dont excite me I guess. I let them young cats twist their shit up and the bang back bumper. Im cool watchin others do that shit just as Im cool just watchin my shit just layin there lookin pretty. I wouldnt mind it if I had a g body or a lac or even a hardtop but I will never smash down a rag.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 31 2010, 03:52 PM~19469591
> *How you gonna post a pic of a dirty ass engine  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2010, 04:50 PM~19469986
> *not at all, I have fun with them but I use them for functionality and ride height. As far as stuff like 3 wheelin? that shit dont excite me I guess. I let them young cats twist their shit up and the bang back bumper. Im cool watchin others do that shit just as Im cool just watchin my shit just layin there lookin pretty. I wouldnt mind it if I had a g body or a lac or even a hardtop but I will never smash down a rag.
> *



Yep..Yep feel the same way.....but I dont even want to cut my ragz that I have now. The homies are like.."Dirt if I had your rags I would be bangin on foolz 3 wheeling etc" I'm like nope! hardtop yes, but rags is too hard to come by....

Happy New Year all you squares! :biggrin: bout to go get my two step on and make it home b4 the knuckle headz get going!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 31 2010, 07:33 PM~19470598
> *Yep..Yep feel the same way.....but I dont even want to cut my ragz that I have now. The homies are like.."Dirt if I had your rags I would be bangin on foolz 3 wheeling etc" I'm like nope! hardtop yes, but rags is too hard to come by....
> 
> Happy New Year all you squares! :biggrin:  bout to go get my two step on and make it home b4 the knuckle headz get going!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 31 2010, 03:52 PM~19469591
> *How you gonna post a pic of a dirty ass engine  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its far from dirty! And its broke down. That's stuff taken off. My motor is clean and painted! I'm doing a E pump and jegs stuff. Hence the pics of the process.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 31 2010, 06:50 PM~19469986
> *not at all, I have fun with them but I use them for functionality and ride height. As far as stuff like 3 wheelin? that shit dont excite me I guess. I let them young cats twist their shit up and the bang back bumper. Im cool watchin others do that shit just as Im cool just watchin my shit just layin there lookin pretty. I wouldnt mind it if I had a g body or a lac or even a hardtop but I will never smash down a rag.
> *


YEAH.. IF I HAD A RAG, I PROLLY WOULD DO A WHAMMY WITH JUST 4 BATTERIES 2 SWITCHES. I'MA ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING I CAN SWANG THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 31 2010, 08:33 PM~19470598
> *Yep..Yep feel the same way.....but I dont even want to cut my ragz that I have now. The homies are like.."Dirt if I had your rags I would be bangin on foolz 3 wheeling etc" I'm like nope! hardtop yes, but rags is too hard to come by....
> 
> Happy New Year all you squares! :biggrin:  bout to go get my two step on and make it home b4 the knuckle headz get going!
> *


I STAYED IN LAST NIGHT.. WAS'NT REALLY FEELIN IT THIS YEAR. CAN'T BELEIVE IT WAS ****** MY AGE OUT THERE SHOOTIN AND SHIT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 1 2011, 11:14 AM~19473913
> *YEAH.. IF I HAD A RAG, I PROLLY WOULD DO A WHAMMY WITH JUST 4 BATTERIES 2 SWITCHES. I'MA ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING I CAN SWANG THOUGH
> *


yep. most people get into lowriding because of hydraulics where to me it was more about how beautiful these cars are but the hydros are just a bonus factor that makes them even cooler.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 1 2011, 11:18 AM~19473927
> *I STAYED IN LAST NIGHT.. WAS'NT REALLY FEELIN IT THIS YEAR. CAN'T BELEIVE IT WAS ****** MY AGE OUT THERE SHOOTIN AND SHIT
> *


 :0 60 year old ****** was out there shootin?

























j/k Im old too :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 12:25 PM~19473956
> *:0 60 year old ****** was out there shootin?
> j/k Im old too :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## BlackDawg

man I've been doing some thinking, and I think I'm about done with hydros. I only use em when I'm adjusting my ride height. 
I think hydro's on old skools aren't even necessary, you get all the attention just because you have a clean old skool rider. 
Now newer lacs and g-bodies I think don't have much going for them (since they aren't that rare) so hydro's is just an added awe factor.
My next ride will be just a clean old skool cruiser Dirt style uffin: 

I'm getting too old for this shit, and not mention hydro's will literally rot, if you let thim sit for awhile


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 1 2011, 12:35 PM~19473994
> *man I've been doing some thinking, and I think I'm about done with hydros. I only use em when I'm adjusting my ride height.
> I think hydro's on old skools aren't even necessary, you get all the attention just because you have a clean old skool rider.
> Now newer lacs and g-bodies I think don't have much going for them (since they aren't that rare) so hydro's is just an added awe factor.
> My next ride will be just a clean old skool cruiser Dirt style uffin:
> 
> I'm getting too old for this shit, and not mention hydro's will literally rot, if you let thim sit for awhile
> *


YEAH, DUBB WAS LOOKIN GOOD JUST RIDIN CLEAN. I'M NEVER GON' STOP DROLICS THOUGH.. I LOVE THE FEEL OF THE GANGSTA BOOGIE WHEN I'M DIPPIN


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim  Today, 01:24 PM
> yep. most people get into lowriding because of hydraulics where to me it was more about how beautiful these cars are but the hydros are just a bonus factor that makes them even cooler. *


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 01:24 PM~19473945
> *yep.  most people get  into lowriding because of hydraulics where to me it was more about how beautiful these cars are but the hydros are just a bonus factor that makes them even cooler.
> *



X2


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 1 2011, 01:25 PM~19473956
> *:0 60 year old ****** was out there shootin?
> j/k Im old too :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 1 2011, 10:35 AM~19473994
> *man I've been doing some thinking, and I think I'm about done with hydros. I only use em when I'm adjusting my ride height.
> I think hydro's on old skools aren't even necessary, you get all the attention just because you have a clean old skool rider.
> Now newer lacs and g-bodies I think don't have much going for them (since they aren't that rare) so hydro's is just an added awe factor.
> My next ride will be just a clean old skool cruiser Dirt style uffin:
> 
> I'm getting too old for this shit, and not mention hydro's will literally rot, if you let thim sit for awhile
> *


Thats some bullshit :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 2 2011, 12:13 AM~19478555
> *Thats some bullshit :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 1 2011, 02:29 AM~19472750
> *Its far from dirty! And its broke down. That's stuff taken off. My motor is clean and painted! I'm doing a E pump and jegs stuff. Hence the pics of the process.
> *


spraying that shit off at the car wash and using rattle can paint, DONT COUNT YOU DUMBASS.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2011, 11:14 AM~19481244
> *spraying that shit off at the car wash and using rattle can paint, DONT COUNT YOU DUMBASS.
> *


I used a brillo pad thank you!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 2 2011, 01:21 PM~19481297
> *I used a brillo pad thank you!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

What up all my brothas!! Hope all of you guys have a SUPERnaturals New Year!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 2 2011, 02:21 PM~19481297
> *I used a brillo pad to scrub the stank off of me.... thank you!
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19478555
> *Thats some bullshit :uh:
> *



Let some phuckin batteries sit in a trunk for over a year and tell me WTF they look like :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I got bags! Hahahaha. Just stale air when car sits up. Lol. 

And dollar tree degreaser and brillo pads are the bomb!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 2 2011, 01:14 PM~19482082
> *Let some phuckin batteries sit in a trunk for over a year and tell me WTF they look like :uh:
> *


That's pretty much any battery connected to something remember that flash lite you misplaced?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 2 2011, 02:02 PM~19482499
> *I got bags! Hahahaha. Just stale air when car sits up. Lol.
> 
> And dollar tree degreaser and brillo pads are the bomb!
> *


So what
:uh:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 1 2011, 10:35 AM~19473994
> *man I've been doing some thinking, and I think I'm about done with hydros. I only use em when I'm adjusting my ride height.
> I think hydro's on old skools aren't even necessary, you get all the attention just because you have a clean old skool rider.
> Now newer lacs and g-bodies I think don't have much going for them (since they aren't that rare) so hydro's is just an added awe factor.
> My next ride will be just a clean old skool cruiser Dirt style uffin:
> 
> I'm getting too old for this shit, and not mention hydro's will literally rot, if you let thim sit for awhile
> *


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 3 2011, 06:23 PM~19492840
> *That's pretty much any battery connected to something remember that flash lite you misplaced?
> *


yea but when you got 8 to 12 batteries rotting away in a trunk it will get nasty in there.

Bottom line, to each is own, but personally I'm all about just dropping the top, putting on some tunes and riding.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Jan 3 2011, 05:27 PM~19492881-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time for you to retire and go ride a HD! :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackDawg_@Jan 3 2011, 09:53 PM~19495989
> *yea but when you got 8 to 12 batteries rotting away in a trunk it will get nasty in there.
> 
> Bottom line, to each is own, but personally I'm all about just dropping the top, putting on some tunes and riding.
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 3 2011, 10:37 PM~19496611
> *Time for you to retire and go ride a HD! :uh:
> 
> *


Never!I'm only 43.Ill be still be building hopping and driving lowriders. My cars don't sit


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 4 2011, 12:37 AM~19496611
> *Time for you to retire and go ride a HD! :uh:
> 
> *


why dont you just lie again and tell everyone you have one.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 4 2011, 09:35 AM~19499377
> *Never!I'm only 43.Ill be still be  building hopping and  driving lowriders. My cars don't sit
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jan 2 2011, 11:48 AM~19481490
> *What up all my brothas!!  Hope all of you guys have a SUPERnaturals New Year!
> *


Congrats on your new chapter brother


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Jan 4 2011, 09:35 AM~19499377-->
> 
> 
> 
> Never!I'm only 43.Ill be still be  building hopping and  driving lowriders. My cars don't sit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 4 2011, 11:12 AM~19499996
> *why dont you just lie again and tell everyone you have one.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Never said i had one. My dad got a bike. i want one and ride one his ryders bober style honda. Now go back to them real ryders in NC topic..You should join For life and be one the brothahood..



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 3 2011, 11:53 PM~19495989
> *yea but when you got 8 to 12 batteries rotting away in a trunk it will get nasty in there.
> 
> Bottom line, to each is own, but personally I'm all about just dropping the top, putting on some tunes and riding.
> *


YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB AND JUST CRUISE TO "LITTLE RIVER BAND" :uh: 

MAN AINT NUTHIN LIKE BANGIN SOME GFUNK, CHIPPIN 30 INCHES DOWN THE GHETTO :cheesy: :werd:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19505231
> *YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB AND JUST CRUISE TO "LITTLE RIVER BAND" :uh:
> 
> MAN AINT NUTHIN LIKE BANGIN SOME GFUNK, CHIPPIN 30 INCHES DOWN THE GHETTO :cheesy:  :werd:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

:biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19505231
> *YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 11:32 PM~19505231
> *YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB AND JUST CRUISE TO "LITTLE RIVER BAND" :uh:
> 
> MAN AINT NUTHIN LIKE BANGIN SOME GFUNK, CHIPPIN 30 INCHES DOWN THE GHETTO :cheesy:  :werd:
> *


"Say it witcha chest NIcCA!". Lls. U right tho, nothin like gfunk. I'm in the fleet with the homegirl playin some Foesum out the speakers now!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Jan 5 2011, 01:23 AM~19507561
> *"Say it witcha chest NIcCA!". Lls.  U right tho, nothin like gfunk.  I'm in the fleet with the homegirl playin some Foesum out  the speakers now!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 4 2011, 06:49 PM~19502542
> *:0
> :uh: Never said i had one. My dad got a bike. i want one and ride one his ryders bober style honda. Now go back to them real ryders in NC topic..You should join For life and be one the brothahood..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shut the fuck you fat liar...you said plain as day that you had a BOBBER. maybe you just meant you were bobbing on some dick.


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 09:32 PM~19505231
> *YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB AND JUST CRUISE TO "LITTLE RIVER BAND" :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> *



yea, ok potna


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 5 2011, 09:42 AM~19509079
> *yea, ok potna
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 2 2011, 01:21 PM~19481297
> *I use something like brillo pad thank you!i take some tin snips and i take my big beast of a wife and i snip some of her hairy arm pitts
> *


fixed


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 nitrogen or gas regulator and $100 for all.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Jan 5 2011, 03:26 PM~19512356
> *The Black History Committee of Riverside
> 32nd Annual Parade & Expo
> February 12, 2011
> Downtown Riverside,Ca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blackhistorycommittee.org/events.html
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 5 2011, 03:18 PM~19512290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  nitrogen or gas regulator and $100 for all.
> *


aint no one wants your junky ass tires the last guy that bought tires from you allmost killed his family


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 5 2011, 02:18 PM~19512290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  nitrogen or gas regulator and $100 for all.
> *


you can't be serious. if so? you got issues.


----------



## ESClassic

damn son. damn


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Aight man, who's Moist in here besides Fundi? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=576044&st=


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 5 2011, 03:18 PM~19512290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  nitrogen or gas regulator and $100 for all.
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2011, 04:55 PM~19513852
> *Aight man, who's Moist in here besides Fundi?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=576044&st=
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 5 2011, 04:53 PM~19513214
> *you can't be serious. if so? you got issues.
> *


Um ya .I need a nitrogen regulator.  And ditching wires. Also beefing up motor . Thats cheep I thought. 5 rims , 2 tires , and all.. tires are very good condition. bolt on and drive home.

Or a wood steering wheel and cash..


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 5 2011, 08:52 PM~19516093
> *Um ya .I need a nitrogen regulator.   And ditching wires. Also beefing up motor . Thats cheep I thought. 5 rims , 2 tires , and all.. tires are very good condition. bolt on and drive home.
> 
> Or a wood steering wheel and cash..
> *


JUST CRUSH IT AND START ALL OVER


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19505231
> *YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB AND JUST CRUISE TO "LITTLE RIVER BAND" :uh:
> 
> MAN AINT NUTHIN LIKE BANGIN SOME GFUNK, CHIPPIN 30 INCHES DOWN THE GHETTO :cheesy:  :werd:
> *


this ***** said a rag saab. you right loc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 5 2011, 08:56 PM~19516148
> *JUST CRUSH IT AND START ALL OVER
> *


No I don't want a cookie cutter cali bullshit!  There 200 thousand imps and caddis on 13z. rolling with maybe 20 or less differance between them.Boooooooring at these shows. i rather ride with the poor cats and street ryders with hearts and all kinds of rides. Don't care about what the next fad , vidoe , or ***** got. just open road!!


And guess what. If no one like it I don't give a shit. It's my limited money!!!


----------



## The most hated

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 5 2011, 09:12 PM~19516358
> *No I don't want a cookie cutter cali bullshit! *


***** WE STARTED THIS SHIT, IF IT WASNT FOR US, THEN ****** LIKE YOU WOULD BE BO AND LUKE DUKE'N IT, HIDIN FROM ROSCO IN HAZZARD COUNTY. OL GENERAL LEE ASS ******


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 5 2011, 07:16 PM~19514061
> *:nicoderm:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

robledo why didnt you tell us about that from OT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 5 2011, 09:15 PM~19516391
> ****** WE STARTED THIS SHIT, IF IT WASNT FOR US, THEN ****** LIKE YOU WOULD BE BO AND LUKE DUKE'N IT,  HIDIN FROM ROSCO IN HAZZARD COUNTY. OL GENERAL LEE ASS ******
> *


No ***** learn your facts! Motors and lowerd cars came from nas car country! You'll put colors and lift in trunk! Country ***** been sand bagging cars to run moon shine and lower center of gravity to out run flat foots! You'll get credit for avoiding to low tickets (cali law) and patterns. And that's due to having killer weather and talent from around seeking the dream.


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 5 2011, 11:16 PM~19517083
> *No ***** learn your facts! *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2011, 01:36 AM~19517332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah cause skim aint black :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 11:43 PM~19517416
> *yeah cause skim aint black :cheesy:
> *


1/2


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19505231
> *I WAS TALKING TO A GUY AT THE BAR, AND HE TOLD ME HE SEEN A ***** AT THE GAS STATION, GET OUT THE CAR AND STARTED C-WALKING TO THE PUMP.. THAT'S A DEFINITE FAIL*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 6 2011, 12:16 AM~19517784
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2859


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 5 2011, 10:36 PM~19517332-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 10:43 PM~19517416
> *yeah cause skim aint black :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know of skim for a damn decade! We where over on a couple other sights.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 10:47 PM~19517490
> *1/2
> *


Black-aneese. Tiger woods , tight pants, boot wearing ass! I bet you do snuff. You more country then my ass!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :drama:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 5 2011, 11:15 PM~19516391
> ****** WE STARTED THIS SHIT, IF IT WASNT FOR US, THEN ****** LIKE YOU WOULD BE BO AND LUKE DUKE'N IT,  HIDIN FROM ROSCO IN HAZZARD COUNTY. OL GENERAL LEE ASS ******
> *


HE STILL IS


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 6 2011, 10:55 AM~19520791
> *HE STILL IS
> *


Fool! You only like 3hrs away from Dixie line. And you Philli cats just as bumkin! But try to denounce it!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 2 2011, 01:14 PM~19482082
> *Let some phuckin batteries sit in a trunk for over a year and tell me WTF they look like :uh:
> *


Oh the first time you said the hydros would literally rot. You shoulda said batteries fool! My bad though! Its all good


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 6 2011, 12:16 AM~19517083
> *No ***** learn your facts! Motors and lowerd cars came from nas car country! You'll  put colors and lift in trunk! Country ***** been sand bagging cars to run moon shine and lower center of gravity to out run flat foots! You'll get credit for avoiding  to low tickets (cali law) and patterns. And that's due to having killer weather and talent from around seeking the dream.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY. GODDAMNIT. I SWEAR TO GOD YOU HAVE SOME KIND OF MENTAL DEFECT OR SOMETHING.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2011, 02:33 PM~19522489
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY. GODDAMNIT. I SWEAR TO GOD YOU HAVE SOME KIND OF MENTAL DEFECT OR SOMETHING.
> *


 he's retarded


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 6 2011, 04:05 PM~19522796
> *he's retarded
> *


whats more retarded, is arguing with a retard :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 6 2011, 04:55 PM~19523298
> *whats more retarded, is arguing with a retard :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cadillacj

this is my daily 2pump 6batteries on 14s


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 6 2011, 02:33 PM~19522489
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY. GODDAMNIT. I SWEAR TO GOD YOU HAVE SOME KIND OF MENTAL DEFECT OR SOMETHING.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19505231
> *YEAH, I THINK I'LL JUST GET ME A RAG SAAB AND JUST CRUISE TO "LITTLE RIVER BAND" :uh:
> 
> MAN AINT NUTHIN LIKE BANGIN SOME GFUNK, CHIPPIN 30 INCHES DOWN THE GHETTO :cheesy:  :werd:
> *


I'd rather listen to "how long has this been going on?" by the little river band than 99% of the stuff you post up.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 6 2011, 03:05 PM~19522796
> *he's retarded
> *


 he's moist


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:angry:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Jan 6 2011, 07:48 PM~19524148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my daily 2pump 6batteries on 14s
> *


NICE.. YOU EVER THINK ABOUT 13s


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 6 2011, 10:14 PM~19525821
> *I'd rather listen to "how long has this been going on?" by the little river band than 99% of the stuff you post up.
> *


I STILL GOT A 80's/90's SWAGGER


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 6 2011, 02:49 PM~19521767
> *Fool! You only like 3hrs away from Dixie line. And you Philli cats just as bumkin! But try to denounce it!
> *


PHILLY CATS IS CAUGHT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE. WHEN NEW YORK WAS POPPING, FOOLS HAD THAT SWAGGER.. NOW DOWN SOUTH IS ON TOP, FOOLS COPY THAT STYLE. I'M GLAD I CUT MY OWN CLOTH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2011, 06:04 AM~19528950
> *NICE.. YOU EVER THINK ABOUT 13s
> *


Man them 14z look good and ride betta! I'm ditching my 13z couse I wana ride more. And the 14z where smoother and lasted longer on these bad ass roads and hwy! Hell might go 24z tucked with ww tires!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 6 2011, 05:55 PM~19523298
> *whats more retarded, is arguing with a retard :uh:
> *


 :uh: let me guess your roberts lover


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 10:19 AM~19529478
> *Man them 14z look good and ride betta! I'm ditching my 13z couse I wana ride more. And the 14z where smoother and lasted longer on these bad ass roads and hwy! Hell might go 24z tucked with ww tires!
> *


I'M NOT SURPRISED YOU THINK THAT WAY.. LOWRIDIN ****** DON'T CARE ABOUT MILEAGE. PHILLY HAS THE WORST STREETS NEXT TO NEW YORK.. WE STILL DIP ON 13s


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2011, 10:22 AM~19530216
> *I'M NOT SURPRISED YOU THINK THAT WAY.. LOWRIDIN ****** DON'T CARE ABOUT MILEAGE. PHILLY HAS THE WORST STREETS NEXT TO NEW YORK.. WE STILL DIP ON 13s
> *


 :uh: 
No ***** some cars look good on 14z some on rollar skates. And I take in fact my famly might wana ride. Tire availability! And just over all feel and flow of the car. Ridding supremes and roadsters where way out before wires! And then they we 14z and 15z! Hell Dayton don't even warrenty they 13z. Like I said I like lows , miniz , and rat rods. Basically anything with a nice power plant and pushing rocks! 13z to 30z if tucked. Fuck it just ride! Ww tires to!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2011, 10:22 AM~19530216
> *I'M NOT SURPRISED YOU THINK THAT WAY.. LOWRIDIN ****** DON'T CARE ABOUT MILEAGE. PHILLY HAS THE WORST STREETS NEXT TO NEW YORK.. WE STILL DIP ON 13s
> *


  ***** you 5 minutes from a Cruz spot! Those of us down herrrrr got to first get to the hwy! Then drive to a hot spot! Damn deer , side roads , tractors , Mexican weman drivers! If we get around them obstacles. Find a car wash then chill! Being in the south donks lock up all the bays!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 12:16 PM~19531074
> * ***** you 5 minutes from a Cruz spot! Those of us down herrrrr got to first get to the hwy! Then drive to a hot spot! Damn deer , side roads , tractors , Mexican weman drivers! If we get around them obstacles. Find a car wash then chill! Being in the south donks lock up all the bays!
> *


Come on man :ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 7 2011, 01:29 PM~19531775
> *Come on man :ugh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 09:19 AM~19529478
> *Hell might go 24z tucked with ww tires!
> *


 :uh: ***** please stop


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 02:24 PM~19532329
> *:uh: ***** please stop
> *


----------



## 1963Tray

NEWBIE, COMING ALL THE WAY FROM COLD ASS OHIO!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 02:10 PM~19531026
> *:uh:
> No ***** some cars look good on 14z some on rollar skates. And I take in fact my famly might wana ride. Tire availability! And just over all feel and flow of the car. Ridding supremes and roadsters where way out before wires! And then they we 14z and 15z! Hell Dayton don't even warrenty they 13z.  Like I said I like lows , miniz , and rat rods. Basically anything with a nice power plant and pushing rocks! 13z to 30z if tucked. Fuck it just ride! Ww tires to!
> *


ANYBODY WILLING TO COSIGN THIS?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 7 2011, 02:24 PM~19532329-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: ***** please stop
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you have a b body on white 22z?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1963Tray_@Jan 7 2011, 02:49 PM~19532555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWBIE, COMING ALL THE WAY FROM COLD ASS OHIO!
> *


Clean. And ya I can't wait for spring!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 02:16 PM~19531074
> * ***** you 5 minutes from a Cruz spot! Those of us down herrrrr got to first get to the hwy! Then drive to a hot spot! Damn deer , side roads , tractors , Mexican weman drivers! If we get around them obstacles. Find a car wash then chill! Being in the south donks lock up all the bays!
> *


MEXICAN WOMEN HUH? BOY YOU A COLD PEICE OF WORK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 1963Tray_@Jan 7 2011, 04:49 PM~19532555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWBIE, COMING ALL THE WAY FROM COLD ASS OHIO!
> *


WELCOME BROTHA.. NAW I WOULD'NT CALL YOU A NEWBIE, JUST NEW TO THE THREAD.. TREY LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2011, 02:58 PM~19532630
> *ANYBODY WILLING TO COSIGN THIS?
> *


Search they sight. And there been topics in wheel. Just like most other wire companies don't warrenty spokes over 15 Inches. And I can say. Them fuckers do get loose! 14z and 15z are the safty standard world wide unless you got a golf cart. Then 13 and 12 daytons where made. But all your euro sport cars and Italian sport cars run ko z. 14 and 15z.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2011, 02:59 PM~19532646
> *MEXICAN WOMEN HUH? BOY YOU A COLD PEICE OF WORK
> *


 :biggrin: 
Most around here drive hudge fords and will run a low rider over!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 05:04 PM~19532686
> *Search they sight. And there been topics in wheel. Just like most other wire companies don't warrenty spokes over 15 Inches. And I can say. Them fuckers do get loose! 14z and 15z are the safty standard world wide unless you got a golf cart. Then 13 and 12 daytons where made. But all your euro sport cars and Italian sport cars run ko z.  14 and 15z.
> *


you really do have a mental defect dont you??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 03:58 PM~19532632
> *Didn't you have a b body on white 22z?
> Clean. And ya I can't wait for spring!
> *


absolutely. It was hard as fuck too. U wanna see it?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2011, 04:07 PM~19532729
> *you really do have a mental defect dont you??
> *


did he just say they make 12" daytons?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 05:10 PM~19532760
> *did he just say they make 12" daytons?
> *


he also said that Dayton dont warranty 13" wires...




heres their warranty info



> *DAYTON WHEEL CONCEPTS, INC. THREE YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY
> ELIGIBILITY
> This limited warranty covers Dayton Wire Wheels and related components manufactured or sold by Dayton Wheel Concepts, Inc. You are eligible for the coverage of this warranty if you
> are the original owner of the wheel or component and if the wheel or component has been used only on the vehicle for which it was specifically designed. Transfer of title of any Dayton
> Wire Wheel or component voids this warranty.
> COVERAGE
> The term of this limited warranty is three years from date of purchase. The sole obligation of Dayton Wheel Concepts under this warranty is to repair or replace, at its option, any Dayton
> Wire Wheel or component, returned freight prepaid, which is determined by Dayton Wheel Concepts to have been defective in material or workmanship. Such repair or replacement will
> not include installation charges or incidental expenses.
> LIMITATIONS
> No representative or dealer has the authority to make any representation, promise, or agreement on behalf of Dayton Wheel Concepts.
> The following are not covered by this warranty:
> 1. Any wheel or component which has been subjected to misuse, negligence, racing, loads in excess of stated load rating, improper installation, collision, or damage from wheel weights.
> 2. Damage to the surface finish of the wheel or component as result of stone chips or similar road hazards.
> 3. Damage to the surface finish of the wheel or component as a result of the use of polish, abrasives, or rubbing compound, or acid based cleaners.
> 4. Damage to the surface finish of the wheel or component as a result of abrasion by balance weights.
> 5. Any wheel or component that is installed on a vehicle other than for which the wheel or component was designed.
> 6. Any wheel or component damaged as a result of the use of wheels or components made by manufacturers other than Dayton Wheel Concepts.
> 7. Any wheel or component that has been repaired or altered by a party other than Dayton Wheel Concepts.
> 8. Corrosion or defects not resulting from manufacturing defects in workmanship or material.
> 9. Gold or chrome plating which has been scratched or removed by cleaning brushes, polish, abrasives, or rubbing compound.
> 10. Knock-off wheels require special care and attention. These wheels should be inspected regularly to ensure the caps are tight.
> 11. Any vehicle with knock-off wheels must be towed properly. This warranty will not cover damage to wheels, damage to property or personal injury caused by towing the vehicle
> backwards. We recommend that vehicles fitted with knock-off wheels be towed on a flatbed truck.
> DISCLAIMER
> THE LIMITED WARRANTY DESCRIBED HEREIN IS THE SOLE WARRANTY AND IS EXPRESSLY IN LIEU OF ANY OTHER WARRANTY, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING,
> BUT NOT LIMITED TO, WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. IN NO EVENT SHALL DAYTON WHEEL CONCEPTS BE LIABLE
> FOR ANY OTHER REMEDY INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, DIAGNOSIS, REMOVAL AND INSTALLATION LABOR, LOSS OF VEHICLE USE, LOSS OF TIME,
> INCONVENIENCE, OR ANY OTHER INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, LOSSES OR EXPENSES ARISING IN CONNECTION WITH THE USE OF OR INABILITY TO
> USE THE PRODUCTS COVERED BY THE LIMITED WARRANTY FOR ANY PURPOSE WHATSOEVER.
> Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages, so the above limitation or exclusion may not apply to you.
> This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights that vary from state to state.
> IF WARRANTY SERVICE IS NEEDED
> The following procedure is to be followed if a problem arises with a Dayton Wire Wheel or component:
> 1. Contact the dealer where the purchase was made and attempt to resolve the problem.
> 2. If the dealer does not resolve the problem, contact Dayton Wheel Concepts, 115 Compark Road, Dayton, Ohio 45459, or call 1-937-438-0100.
> 3. Any shipment of wheels or components to Dayton Wheel Concepts must be freight prepaid.
> A warranty adjustment will require verification of date of purchase. The original invoice showing ownership and the date of purchase is acceptable. If the proof of purchase is not
> available for verification, then the warranty will begin on the manufacturing date engraved on the wheel.
> Cleaning and Care of Chrome Plated Dayton Wire Wheels
> 1. Never use polish or abrasive cleaners on chrome. Rubbing compounds or polishes will remove the chrome plating.
> 2. Never apply cleaners to wheels that are HOT from use. Many car wash wheel cleaners and chrome brightener solutions can
> remove chrome if applied to hot wheels. Always cool wheels with water before applying cleaner.
> 3. Before washing wheels, apply a liberal amount of cool water. Spray on recommended DaytonWireWheel Cleaner as
> instructed. Allow soaking for 1-2 minutes. During the soaking, heavy dirt deposits can be loosened with a stiff bristle
> paintbrush.Wash off the cleaner with a high-pressure water spray.
> 4. Protect the wheels and increase their brilliance by applyingWD-40, non-abrasive wax, or similar protective coating.
> 5. If light surface rust ever appears on the wheels, various 2-step acid based chrome brighteners such as Eagle One or Espree
> WireWheel Cleaner can remove it.
> CAUTION: Acid based cleaners are powerful and should not be used frequently. Do not apply to dry or hot wheels - cool
> wheels with water before applying cleaner. Do not allow cleaners to remain on wheels longer than recommended by the
> manufacturer. Rinse wheels thoroughly with water when cleaning is completed. Excessive cleaning or inadequate rinsing
> will remove and weaken chrome plating. This is not covered by the warranty.
> 6. Hard silicon rotating brushes are being used at some car washes. These brushes, intended to clean white sidewall tires, can
> damage the finish of the wheels. Tracks used to guide the vehicle through some car washes can also cause damage.
> You can purchase Dayton Wire Wheel Cleaner by calling 1-800-862-6000 or visit our on-line store at www.daytonwheel.com.*


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 05:04 PM~19532686
> *Search they sight. And there been topics in wheel. Just like most other wire companies don't warrenty spokes over 15 Inches. And I can say. Them fuckers do get loose! 14z and 15z are the safty standard world wide unless you got a golf cart. Then 13 and 12 daytons where made. But all your euro sport cars and Italian sport cars run ko z.  14 and 15z.
> *


nothing you own is even worth the cash value that a set of Daytons is even worth. you have never had a set and im sure you never will.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2011, 05:11 PM~19532770
> *he also said that Dayton dont warranty 13" wires...
> heres their warranty info
> *


THAT'S JUST WHAT I THOUGHT. THANK YOU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 05:10 PM~19532760
> *did he just say they make 12" daytons?
> *


10s TOO *****. YOU AINT KNOW :0 :uh:


----------



## 1963Tray

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 7 2011, 03:02 PM~19532664
> *WELCOME BROTHA.. NAW I WOULD'NT CALL YOU A NEWBIE, JUST NEW TO THE THREAD.. TREY LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanks, bro glad to be welcumed in with open armZz!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 05:04 PM~19532686
> *Search they sight. And there been topics in wheel. Just like most other wire companies don't warrenty spokes over 15 Inches. And I can say. Them fuckers do get loose! 14z and 15z are the safty standard world wide unless you got a golf cart. Then 13 and 12 daytons where made. But all your euro sport cars and Italian sport cars run ko z.  14 and 15z.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


goddamn this fool never stops.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2011, 04:19 PM~19532851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> goddamn this fool never stops.
> *


it almost floors me the stuff fundi comes up with sometimes :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 05:20 PM~19532863
> *it almost floors me the stuff fundi comes up with sometimes :0
> *


that fool needs to be on medication.


----------



## billyknockout

***** this... ***** that... shit sounds stupid


----------



## cadihopper




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by billyknockout_@Jan 7 2011, 02:46 PM~19533123
> ****** this... ***** that... shit sounds stupid
> *


.....says the troll. see you in 30 days down in off topic.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 7 2011, 04:21 PM~19533422
> *.....says the troll. see you in 30 days down in off topic.
> *


 :0


----------



## billyknockout

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 7 2011, 07:21 PM~19533422
> *.....says the troll. see you in 30 days down in off topic.
> *


 Whatever you wanna call it b . You know whats played out in lowriding ...? Cats sayin ***** every 5 words in a post .


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST GOOD LOC'S???????????


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 8 2011, 06:30 AM~19538256
> *WEST GOOD LOC'S???????????
> *


WHAT'S BAD?? WE GOT SNOW :angry:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 8 2011, 07:49 AM~19538595
> *WHAT'S BAD?? WE GOT SNOW :angry:
> *


Same her! but at least I can close my garage up and use my beginer tool set to get some work put in.. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 04:24 PM~19532329
> *:uh: ***** please stop
> *


i swear that dude has some kinda mental problem.



first he is talking about 12" Daytons and then trying to say that Dayton dont warranty 13's.





then talking about Italian Sportscars are running 14" Daytons..................

























































dude aint never owned a set of Daytons in his life. :twak:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by billyknockout_@Jan 8 2011, 03:25 AM~19538251
> *Whatever you wanna call it b . You know whats played out in lowriding ...?  Cats sayin ***** every 5 words in a post .
> *


ok super genius...explain to everyone how ***** dis ***** dat has to do with lowriding. seems to me you're the ignorant one.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jan 8 2011, 02:06 PM~19541017-->
> 
> 
> 
> that shit is ugly as fuck and its still 1,000,000,000 times nicer than your piece of shit roadmaster.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2011, 02:08 PM~19541026
> *i swear that dude has some kinda mental problem.
> first he is talking about 12" Daytons and then trying to say that Dayton dont warranty 13's.
> then talking about Italian Sportscars are running 14" Daytons..................
> dude aint never owned a set of Daytons in his life. :twak:
> *





> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Jan 8 2011, 02:10 PM~19541038
> *ROADMASTERS ARE STR8 DOO DOO TOO....
> *


 :uh: NC hehaw troll!


----------



## Skim

Who posted in: BLACK LOWRIDERS
total Poster Posts 

96ROADMASTER 1030 
187PURE 753 
cripn8ez 586 
64 CRAWLING 462 
Crenshaw's Finest 345 
Skim 328 
bigswanga 236 
ROBLEDO 184 
bigtroubles1 135 
1bad-azz cadi 134 
plague 100 
"G-Money" 82 
DOUBLE-V BABY 69 
Eazy 68 
payfred 55 
Tyrone 52 
Dirt422 51 
Rod Stewart 50 
slickpanther 47 
chevy_boy 46 
cadillacj 45 
TWSTDFRO 44 
illstorm 42 
bud vudker 39 
CHUCC 37 
TATTOO-76 36 
D-BO 35 
dequanp1979 34 
Fundi's Bobber 28 
TONE LOCO 27 
R00STER 25 
BlackDawg 22 
BABYGIRL LA RIDER 22 
WWW.360LOW.TV 21 
cobrakarate 18 
Quagmire 16 
pitbull166 16 
LaidBacc Str8Vibin 15 
lefhandman 15 
FULLYCLOWNIN 15 
loco4 14 
midwestcoast 13 
DIPN714 13 
milkbone 12 
BIG DIRTY 12 
mostlyimpalas 11 
Uncle Ruckus 11 
thestrongsurvive 11


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Those figures looked doctord!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 8 2011, 10:47 PM~19544303
> *Those figures looked doctord!
> *


Well Proffessor Clump click on the numbers for yourself and see


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 8 2011, 09:49 PM~19544323
> *Well Proffessor Clump click on the numbers for yourself and see
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 8 2011, 11:47 PM~19544303
> *Those figures looked doctord!
> *


you lied and try to say you were a nurse and your fat ass cant even spell DOCTORED. :uh:


----------



## slickpanther

Good morning brothas. Let's all keep this thread positive and fun. Keep a look out :scrutinize: Some will try to come up in this thread, cause division and chaos to disrupt the unity. If some of you live near each other get to know one another. If you have beef, squash it so we can all lowride and have a good time  We have it a little harder in the lowrider community so let's all stick together


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 9 2011, 09:12 AM~19546309
> *Good morning brothas. Let's all keep this thread positive and fun. Keep a look out  :scrutinize:  Some will try to come up in this thread, cause division and chaos to disrupt the unity. If some of you live near each other get to know one another. If you have beef, squash it so we can all lowride and have a good time  We have it a little harder in the lowrider community so let's all stick together
> *


yes


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Suns out down her! Got up ate a 5000 calorie breakfest! At church and played a good service! Hope all you'll have a good rest day. Monday back to the hussle and grind.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 9 2011, 12:37 PM~19547033
> *Suns out down her! Got up ate a 5000 calorie breakfest! At church and played a good service! Hope all you'll have a good rest day. Monday back to the hussle and grind.*


I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DID'NT HAVE A JOB


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2011, 01:12 PM~19547254
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DID'NT HAVE A JOB
> *


that dude lives in his own made up fantasy world.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 9 2011, 07:12 AM~19546309
> *We have it a little harder in the lowrider community so let's all stick together
> *


 :dunno: Harder than whom?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR




----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2011, 11:12 AM~19547254
> *I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DID'NT HAVE A JOB
> *


  I never said anything. But if you must know. I get 20hrs a week or so.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 9 2011, 11:37 AM~19547033
> *Suns out down her! Got up ate a 5000 calorie breakfest! At church and played a good service! Hope all you'll have a good rest day. Monday back to the hussle and grind.
> *


 :0 what instrument you play


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 02:35 PM~19548605
> *:0 what instrument you play
> *


He plays skin flute J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2011, 03:35 PM~19548605
> *:0 what instrument you play
> *


 Ol' country ass mofo plays the WASHBOARD


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Just thought ill post some pics on here I check this topic here in there from time to time anyways just me,my lady & my ride...daily on 13's 2 pump setup anyways all you homie's take it easy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Jan 9 2011, 04:44 PM~19548663
> *He plays skin flute J/K  :biggrin:
> *


***** SAID SKIN FLUTE :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 9 2011, 02:35 PM~19548605-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 what instrument you play
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted my set up here couple times. I also work the sound bourds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 02:44 PM~19548663
> *He plays skin flute J/K  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kick rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2011, 02:48 PM~19548684
> *Ol'  country ass mofo plays the WASHBOARD
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a percussion tool and ya I got one! No moon shine jug though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 9 2011, 03:35 PM~19548966
> *Just thought ill post some pics on here I check this topic here in there from time to time anyways just me,my lady & my ride...daily on 13's 2 pump setup anyways all you homie's take it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ride.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Jan 9 2011, 04:08 PM~19549203
> ****** SAID SKIN FLUTE :roflmao:
> *


Shut up Derrick! Hating couse your ole city slicker ass don't have talent!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 9 2011, 06:21 PM~19549296
> *Shut up Derrick! Hating couse your ole city slicker ass don't have talent!
> *


OH I GOTS TALENT *****.. MY SKIN FLUTE PLAYS A FINE TUNE TO THESE HOE'S LIPS


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 9 2011, 05:34 PM~19549364
> *OH I GOTS TALENT *****.. MY SKIN FLUTE PLAYS A FINE TUNE TO THESE HOE'S LIPS
> *



Don't let that fool lie, he's the piccolo player at the church


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@aug 9 1989, 04:34 PM~19549364
> *OH I GOTS TALENT *****.. MY SKIN FLUTE PLAYS A FINE TUNE TO THESE HOE'S LIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 9 2011, 07:21 PM~19549296
> *Nice ride.
> *


Thanks


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 9 2011, 12:37 PM~19547033
> *Suns out down her! Got up ate a 5000 calorie breakfest! At church and played a good service! Hope all you'll have a good rest day. Monday back to the hussle and grind.
> *


HOW MUCH MONEY DID YOU STEAL FROM YOUR CHURCH YESTERDAY


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by billyknockout_@Jan 7 2011, 05:46 PM~19533123
> ****** this... ***** that... shit sounds stupid
> *


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 2 2011, 01:21 PM~19481297
> *I used a brillo pad thank you!
> *


YOU TALMBOUT THAT NAPPY ASS HAIR ON YO HEAD *****?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 9 2011, 10:12 AM~19546309
> *Good morning brothas. Let's all keep this thread positive and fun. Keep a look out  :scrutinize:  Some will try to come up in this thread, cause division and chaos to disrupt the unity. If some of you live near each other get to know one another. If you have beef, squash it so we can all lowride and have a good time  We have it a little harder in the lowrider community so let's all stick together
> *



solid loc i can dig it


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2011, 08:44 AM~19554375
> *solid loc i can dig it
> *


WEST WEST YALL. WHATZ CRACCIN LOC? WORLDWIDE WESTSIDE PUTTING DOWN YO.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 9 2011, 03:35 PM~19548966
> *Just thought ill post some pics on here I check this topic here in there from time to time anyways just me,my lady & my ride...daily on 13's 2 pump setup anyways all you homie's take it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 10 2011, 06:52 AM~19554398
> *WEST WEST YALL. WHATZ CRACCIN LOC? WORLDWIDE WESTSIDE PUTTING DOWN YO.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jan 9 2011, 12:57 PM~19547985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

WEST GOOD LOCS. NAWMEAN YO. WHAT CRACCIN.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 10 2011, 07:47 PM~19559066
> *WEST GOOD LOCS. NAWMEAN YO. WHAT CRACCIN.
> *


DIE ALREADY :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

TALKED TO SCOTTY THE OTHER NIGHT.. HE'S IN GOOD SPIRITS


----------



## 187PURE

*HERE'S A STR8T BANGER I USED TO RIDE TO.. I USED TO SPORT A BOSSALINI AND PENDLETON BANGIN SWITCHES *  






*"WIT MY MIND ON MY MONEY AND MY HAND ON MY NINE.." * :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2011, 06:02 PM~19559223
> *TALKED TO SCOTTY THE OTHER NIGHT.. HE'S IN GOOD SPIRITS
> *


tell that kat to post up.. hell get a good luagh or two. :biggrin: Still praying for him!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 10 2011, 05:19 PM~19559397
> *HERE'S A STR8T BANGER I USED TO RIDE TO.. I USED TO SPORT A BOSSALINI AND PENDLETON BANGIN SWITCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WIT MY MIND ON MY MONEY AND MY HAND ON MY NINE.."  :biggrin:
> *




badazz really is badass i dont think he gets the recognition he deserves


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 10 2011, 10:46 PM~19561242
> *tell that kat to post up.. hell get a good luagh or two. :biggrin: Still praying for him!
> *


HIS HEALTH IS FINE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jan 11 2011, 02:35 AM~19563603
> *badazz really is badass i dont think he gets the recognition he deserves
> *


SPIDER LOC AND THEM WHOOPED HIS ASS A WHILE BACK IN VEGAS.. OF COURSE SUGE KNIGHT WAS THE ORCHESTRATOR


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2011, 09:04 AM~19564787
> *SPIDER LOC AND THEM WHOOPED HIS ASS A WHILE BACK IN VEGAS.. OF COURSE SUGE KNIGHT WAS THE ORCHESTRATOR
> *


so some crips whooped up on another crip because a blood told them to. thats fucked up. bad azz is dope. i still bump his first cd.


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2011, 10:29 AM~19564919
> *  bad azz is dope. i still bump his first cd.
> *


*x2*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2011, 10:29 AM~19564919
> *so some crips whooped  up on another crip because a blood told them to. thats fucked up. bad azz is dope. i still bump his first cd.
> *


SPIDER LOC HAD A PERSONAL VENDETTA BECAUSE BAD AZZ AINT PUT HIM ON, SOME OTHERS THAT WERE WORKING FOR SUGE TEAMED IN, AND KURUPT JUST STOOD THERE AND WATCHED.. ALL THESE ****** WAS BROKE, SO OFCOURSE THEY GON' DO WHAT SUGE TELLS THEM.. AND FOR THE RECORD, I'M NOT ON HERE BUMPING MY GUMS.. THIS SHIT YOU CAN JUST GOOGLE UP.. PERSONAL HOOD SHIT THAT I KNOW ABOUT RAPPERS AND GANG MEMBERS, I DON'T POST UP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2011, 10:29 AM~19564919
> *so some crips whooped  up on another crip because a blood told them to. thats fucked up. bad azz is dope. i still bump his first cd.
> *


THE TRACK I POSTED IS ON HIS FIRST CD.. SHIT IS BUMPIN. I LIKE THE LONG BEACH COMPILATION TOO. TRAY DEEE GOES HARD


----------



## 187PURE

BAD AZZ INTERVIEW


----------



## 187PURE

:0


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2011, 07:04 AM~19564787
> *SPIDER LOC AND THEM WHOOPED HIS ASS A WHILE BACK IN VEGAS.. OF COURSE SUGE KNIGHT WAS THE ORCHESTRATOR
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2011, 01:58 PM~19566409
> *BAD AZZ INTERVIEW
> *


YALL GOTTA READ THIS INTERVIEW THOUGH (THE PART WITH HIM AND SUGE).. SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## alex75

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn this freeze rain!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2011, 01:36 PM~19565845
> *SPIDER LOC HAD A PERSONAL VENDETTA BECAUSE BAD AZZ AINT PUT HIM ON, SOME OTHERS THAT WERE WORKING FOR SUGE TEAMED IN, AND KURUPT JUST STOOD THERE AND WATCHED.. ALL THESE ****** WAS BROKE, SO OFCOURSE THEY GON' DO WHAT SUGE TELLS THEM.. AND FOR THE RECORD, I'M NOT ON HERE BUMPING MY GUMS.. THIS SHIT YOU CAN JUST GOOGLE UP.. PERSONAL HOOD SHIT THAT I KNOW ABOUT RAPPERS AND GANG MEMBERS, I DON'T POST UP
> *


yea kurupt was in the middle shit was wild


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2011, 08:32 PM~19570935
> *yea kurupt was in the middle shit was wild
> *


You got them rides coverd up! This weather is crazy! Wd-40!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 12 2011, 09:22 AM~19573319
> *You got them rides coverd up! This weather is crazy! Wd-40!
> *


just my 2dtr fleet, my 90 and lex just sittin out there with the 91 parts car lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2011, 06:49 AM~19573387
> *just my 2dtr fleet, my 90 and lex just sittin out there with the 91 parts car lol
> *


 :0 

My damn van doors where froze shut. And the back door to my house was too. Been bugging all week. that little blue bug does good in snow and ice.. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## 187PURE

SNOW HERE.. FOLKS OUT HERE ALWAYS GO INTO PANIC MODE, FLOODING UP THE FOOD MARKET WHEN THEY SAY SNOW STORM.. THIS AINT COLORADO YOU DUMB ASSES :uh:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 12 2011, 12:08 PM~19574975
> *SNOW HERE.. FOLKS OUT HERE ALWAYS GO INTO PANIC MODE, FLOODING UP THE FOOD MARKET WHEN THEY SAY SNOW STORM.. THIS AINT COLORADO YOU DUMB ASSES :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 12 2011, 01:17 PM~19575042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


I'M GLAD I PULLED OFF MY CHROME A-ARMS.. I'M SNOWED IN AND BORED, SO I GUESS I CAN TAKE MY TIME AND SHINE 'EM UP REAL GOOD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 12 2011, 11:08 AM~19574975
> *SNOW HERE.. FOLKS OUT HERE ALWAYS GO INTO PANIC MODE, FLOODING UP THE FOOD MARKET WHEN THEY SAY SNOW STORM.. THIS AINT COLORADO YOU DUMB ASSES :uh:
> *


Hell even up there what's the thinking behing running and getting all the milk and bread! Its snow. Damn folks! NC been shut down for 2 days now couse a inch of snow! Funny most these folks have fwd cars. Hell I drove my bus around today! I do go fill all gas tanks up lol.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 12 2011, 11:35 AM~19575180
> *I'M GLAD I PULLED OFF MY CHROME A-ARMS.. I'M SNOWED IN AND BORED, SO I GUESS I CAN TAKE MY TIME AND SHINE 'EM UP REAL GOOD
> *


Bored! ***** betta go find you a chunker and lay up in them guts during this kind of weather! If its good she might even cook and clean and let a ***** sleep in!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 12 2011, 02:46 PM~19576214
> *Hell even up there what's the thinking behing running and getting all the milk and bread! Its snow. Damn folks! NC been shut down for 2 days now couse a inch of snow! Funny most these folks have fwd cars. Hell I drove my bus around today! I do  go fill all gas tanks up lol.
> *


what bus


----------



## Skim

ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 13 2011, 11:11 AM~19585629-->
> 
> 
> 
> what bus
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a full beaver contessa custom. 38ft.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 11:24 AM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's stupid!


----------



## alex75

what a dumb ass :buttkick:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 10:24 AM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THATS SOME ****** SHIT RIGHT THERE WHAT KIND OF GROWN MAN WILL GO AROUND WITH A ICE CREAM CONE TATTOOED ON HIS FACE.*

*SOME ****** REALLY ARE NOT SURE OF THEMSELVES......  *


----------



## lowlowlow

:rofl: :rofl: it say's "brrr"



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 11:24 AM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 02:24 PM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats why he pleated with mental issues to court to buy time


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 34 2018, 03:24 PM~19587661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 WTF!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 11:24 AM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 moist move


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2011, 03:49 PM~19587930
> *moist move
> *


 :wow:


----------



## H8R PROOF

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 11:24 AM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: DUMB ASS & the work is shitty too :twak:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 13 2011, 01:39 PM~19586887
> *THATS SOME ****** SHIT RIGHT THERE WHAT KIND OF GROWN MAN WILL GO AROUND WITH A ICE CREAM CONE TATTOOED ON HIS FACE.
> 
> SOME ****** REALLY ARE NOT SURE OF THEMSELVES......
> *


X2


----------



## Skim

BRRRR!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 13 2011, 02:24 PM~19585755
> *ITS SHIT LIKE THIS RITE HERE. I ALWAYS WONDERED WHY BASKETBALL PLAYERS HAVE THE WORST TATTOOS WITH RAPPERS COMING IN SECOND BUT COME ON THIS ***** GUCCI MANE HAS REALLY TAKEN IT A LITTLE TOO FAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like Gucci but he's a retard for doing that, watch this you'll laugh your asses off.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 14 2011, 08:08 AM~19594661
> *I like Gucci but he's a retard for doing that, watch this you'll laugh your asses off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Waka whaka whaka You owe me 4 minutes back! :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2011, 03:24 PM~19587661
> *thats why he pleated with mental issues to court to buy time
> *


YEAH SOMETHING WRONG WITH ANYONE WHO WOULD DO THAT TO THEMSELVES  REMINDS ME OF MIKE TYSON :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 14 2011, 03:17 PM~19597874
> *YEAH SOMETHING WRONG WITH ANYONE WHO WOULD DO THAT TO THEMSELVES  REMINDS ME OF MIKE TYSON :biggrin:
> *


You seen your bROthers vidoe? they talking bought switches on 20z and stuff. black and yellow RO remix..


----------



## ROBLEDO

*FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT!!!!! THIS WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT!!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 14 2011, 04:42 PM~19598590
> *FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT!!!!! THIS WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Blackberry won't let me see it!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 14 2011, 04:42 PM~19598590
> *FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT!!!!! THIS WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 now we're talking!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 14 2011, 05:32 PM~19599358
> *Blackberry won't let me see it!
> *


...it doesn't surprise me. it sucks to be you!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2011, 10:04 PM~19600173
> *now we're talking!!!!
> *


YOU WOULD'NT NO WHAT TO DO WIT DAT


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

Here is one of my favorite Black Lowriders


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Jan 14 2011, 08:17 PM~19600275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...it doesn't surprise me. it sucks to be you!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 15 2011, 12:52 AM~19603067
> *Here is one of my favorite Black Lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice just the way it is. Clean. Don't even need 13z.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 13 2011, 04:39 PM~19586887
> *THATS SOME ****** SHIT RIGHT THERE WHAT KIND OF GROWN MAN WILL GO AROUND WITH A ICE CREAM CONE TATTOOED ON HIS FACE.
> 
> SOME ****** REALLY ARE NOT SURE OF THEMSELVES......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

X2


WUZ UP BRO


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 15 2011, 08:12 AM~19603614
> *Not really.
> Nice just the way it is. Clean. Don't even need 13z.
> *


WHY ARE YOU EVEN ON A LOWRIDER FORUM?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 PM~19601609
> *YOU WOULD'NT NO WHAT TO DO WIT DAT
> *


OH REALLY? IS THAT RITE? NO OLD OR FAT BITCHES EITHER!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2011, 06:54 PM~19606494
> *OH REALLY? IS THAT RITE? NO OLD OR FAT BITCHES EITHER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bithes from craigslist dont count :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2011, 05:54 PM~19606494
> *OH REALLY? IS THAT RITE? NO OLD OR FAT BITCHES EITHER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** RAN AND GOT A PJ WATTS TRAMP :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2011, 03:38 PM~19606767
> ****** RAN AND GOT A PJ WATTS TRAMP :nicoderm:
> *


project bitches fuck back. no ****. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2011, 02:54 PM~19606494
> *OH REALLY? IS THAT RITE? NO OLD OR FAT BITCHES EITHER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.......nicca at da mo-mo.  :boink: :h5:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 14 2011, 04:22 PM~19598413
> *You  seen your bROthers vidoe? they talking bought switches on 20z and stuff. black and yellow RO remix..
> *


I HAVENT BUT, EVERYBODY GOT A REMIX TO THAT SONG, ABOUT 6 OR SEVEN VERSIONS I HEARD ALONE, IM SURE ITS COOL BUT I AM INTO MUSIC WERE PEOPLE COME UP WITH THERE OWN CONCEPTS, REMIXING IS OKAY IF U GOT THE ORIGINAL ARTIST


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Jan 15 2011, 10:30 AM~19604715-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY ARE YOU EVEN ON A LOWRIDER FORUM?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man clean cars is part of ryding !!! having wires does not make it a lowrider!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-plague_@Jan 15 2011, 06:04 PM~19607269
> *I HAVENT BUT, EVERYBODY GOT A REMIX TO THAT SONG, ABOUT 6 OR SEVEN VERSIONS I HEARD ALONE, IM SURE ITS COOL BUT I AM INTO MUSIC WERE PEOPLE COME UP WITH THERE OWN CONCEPTS, REMIXING IS OKAY IF U GOT THE ORIGINAL ARTIST
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2011, 03:54 PM~19606494
> *OH REALLY? IS THAT RITE? NO OLD OR FAT BITCHES EITHER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sausage fingers! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Let's take the time to sit back and remeber what todays about! Reflect on the concept of one nation and a man with a dream!


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2011, 10:30 AM~19604715
> *WHY ARE YOU EVEN ON A LOWRIDER FORUM?
> *



My secret service agents have checked you out son. You are in PA and do not own a lowrider. Nothing about you is pure, you cant afford daytons (we checked your w2's) and you've never killed anything except a schoolgirls pet when you were in PR. 

Because you front so much, like me your president, I want to offer you a cabinet position in my administration.

Please leave your number.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 17 2011, 02:44 PM~19621925
> *My secret service agents have checked you out son. You are in PA and do not own a lowrider. Nothing about you is pure, you cant afford daytons (we checked your w2's) and you've never killed anything except a schoolgirls pet when you were in PR.
> 
> Because you front so much, like me your president, I want to offer you a cabinet position in my administration.
> 
> Please leave your number.
> *


that was a lame ass post. you should really kill yourself.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 17 2011, 06:14 PM~19623246
> *that was a lame ass post. you should really kill yourself.
> *


 the "checked your w2's" part was kinda funny.


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 17 2011, 06:14 PM~19623246
> *that was a lame ass post. you should really kill yourself.
> *


IP check me and talk that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 17 2011, 05:44 PM~19621925
> *My secret service agents have checked you out son. You are in PA and do not own a lowrider. Nothing about you is pure, you cant afford daytons (we checked your w2's) and you've never killed anything except a schoolgirls pet when you were in PR.
> 
> Because you front so much, like me your president, I want to offer you a cabinet position in my administration.
> 
> Please leave your number.
> *


womp womp


----------



## BlackDawg

lame bullshit. Is this whats going down in the Black riders these days? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 18 2011, 01:42 PM~19629730
> *lame bullshit. Is this whats going down in the Black riders these days? :uh:
> *


HOW BOUT THAT.. LUNCHROOM PERIOD IS OVER FELLAS, TIME TO GO TO CLASS AND LEARN/TEACH


----------



## 187PURE

BE DIPPIN TO THIS ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 18 2011, 02:03 PM~19630826
> *BE DIPPIN TO THIS ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN




----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

*OG BIG RAT RIDES HARLEY'S TOO ******!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 17 2011, 05:33 PM~19623401
> *IP check me and talk that shit.  :biggrin:
> *


IP check'n is foe pussies. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 18 2011, 01:03 PM~19630826
> *BE DIPPIN TO THIS ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats coo.....but i like these better....












x6RR01sIKtw&feature

nWCfz_eBJrA&feature

5biIzy2_Q3o&feature


IN REVERB..........


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 18 2011, 05:18 PM~19632029
> *IP check'n is foe pussies.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:29 PM~19632120
> *thats coo.....but i like these better....
> 5biIzy2_Q3o&feature
> IN REVERB..........
> *


YEAH GOTTA FIND A WAY IS MY SHIT.. I BE GLIDIN ON 3 OFF THIS.. ONE THANG, YOU CAN'T PUT EVERYTHING IN REVERB; GOTTA LEAVE IT NATURALL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 18 2011, 05:04 PM~19631382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT THAT *****.. THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL CONFIDENCE.. NO CLOWN WIG;; LEAVE THAT FOR THE CIRCUS CARS


----------



## FATBOY818

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 18 2011, 05:23 PM~19633068
> *YEAH GOTTA FIND A WAY IS MY SHIT.. I BE GLIDIN ON 3 OFF THIS.. ONE THANG, YOU CAN'T PUT EVERYTHING IN REVERB; GOTTA LEAVE IT NATURALL
> *


but those sound good in reverb.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:34 PM~19633826
> *but those sound good in reverb.
> *


*PLAY THIS IN REVERB............ :biggrin:  *


----------



## 61impala831

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 18 2011, 02:04 PM~19631382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 18 2011, 09:17 PM~19635629
> *PLAY THIS IN REVERB............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 18 2011, 03:04 PM~19631382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  clean ass ride homie.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Jan 19 2011, 03:29 AM~19636936
> * clean ass ride homie.
> *


I THINK PUNCHY MAY HAVE RETIRED FROM HOPPING.. HE'S JUST RIDIN CLEAN NOW.. NOBODY DOES CLEAN HOPPING ANYMORE.. IT'S ALL CIRCUS CRAP LOADED DOWN WITH WEIGHT.. I'M SATISFIED WITH CHIPPIN 30", LONG AS MY RIDE IS CLEAN.. CAN I GET A WITNESS?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 19 2011, 12:17 AM~19635629
> *PLAY THIS IN REVERB............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'MA LOAD THIS IN MY REVERB SOFTWARE AND SEE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I had to slap that black bitch to get her in check the other night! Showed her who was boss all night! Fin ride that ass for long distance test drive. That e pump and msd shit opened her up! Now I got to clean this dirty motor and under carriage!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 19 2011, 07:45 AM~19637626
> *I'MA LOAD THIS IN MY REVERB SOFTWARE AND SEE :biggrin:
> *


I got a file you would like. Called funk and smooth. My uncle played with all those kats so he collected music and produced some to. My BB has like 300 plus songs on that file. Makes long cruz ins and drives relaxing.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 19 2011, 10:48 AM~19637997
> *I got a file you would like. Called funk and smooth. My uncle played with all those kats so he collected music and produced some to. My BB has like 300 plus songs on that file. Makes long cruz ins and drives relaxing.
> *


PROOF OR IT DID'NT HAPPEN


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 19 2011, 10:44 AM~19637964
> *I had to slap that black bitch to get  her in check the other night! Showed her who was boss all night! Fin ride that ass for long distance test drive. That e pump and msd shit opened her up! Now I got to clean this dirty motor and under carriage!
> *


while you are at it why dont you take a shower a lil soap and water wont hurt you


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:17 PM~19635629
> *PLAY THIS IN REVERB............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 19 2011, 07:44 AM~19637622
> *I THINK PUNCHY MAY HAVE RETIRED FROM HOPPING.. HE'S JUST RIDIN CLEAN NOW.. NOBODY DOES CLEAN HOPPING ANYMORE.. IT'S ALL CIRCUS CRAP LOADED DOWN WITH WEIGHT.. I'M SATISFIED WITH CHIPPIN 30", LONG AS MY RIDE IS CLEAN.. CAN I GET A WITNESS?
> *



Yep...like Marvin Gaye..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 19 2011, 11:39 AM~19638328
> *Yep...like Marvin Gaye..
> *


WHAT UP DIRT DAWG.. YOU TWISTN ON ANYTHING THIS YEAR, OR JUST CRUISN?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 19 2011, 09:25 AM~19638232
> *PROOF OR IT DID'NT HAPPEN
> *


***** I posted pics on my cali trip last year.  Mephis this year! well next month.. hno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Got to love the install instruction. " slightmod of OE water pump housing" LOL 5 drimels later and cut up fingers i got it in the housing.. and it does make a whoopei! when you drive. That water pump must have had some drag on it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 19 2011, 12:17 AM~19635629
> *PLAY THIS IN REVERB............ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERE YOU GO :biggrin: 
http://www.zshare.net/audio/8545869188dc5f0f/


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 19 2011, 02:53 PM~19640677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the install instruction. " slightmod of OE water pump housing" LOL  5 drimels later and cut up fingers i got it in the housing.. and it does make a whoopei! when you drive. That water pump must have had some drag on it.
> *


 nobody gives a shit about this ugly garbage. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2011, 04:37 PM~19641538
> *nobody gives a shit about this ugly garbage. :uh:
> *


 Just couse your fat ass don't put in work no need to hate. I spent a lot of money and time modding that. See I can work and build old and new. Have not seen any pics of your work? Still got to steam block and clean up too. 




Damn 187! What blew up in your town. They saying that mess is a big issue!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 19 2011, 01:53 PM~19640677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the install instruction. " slightmod of OE water pump housing" LOL  5 drimels later and cut up fingers i got it in the housing.. and it does make a whoopei! when you drive. That water pump must have had some drag on it.
> *


next time try using the dremel tool on your neck.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 19 2011, 05:10 PM~19641760
> *next time try using the dremel tool on your neck.
> *


 yeah, to get rid of some of them keeloys!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Jan 19 2011, 05:10 PM~19641760-->
> 
> 
> 
> next time try using the dremel tool on your neck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 19 2011, 05:53 PM~19642194
> *yeah, to get rid of some of them keeloys!!!!
> *


Don't have them. Again post some YOUR work.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 18 2011, 05:04 PM~19631382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

YOU CAN FIND THESE SONGS ON ITUNES.


----------



## Skim

a little ridin out in the nice weather yesterday


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 19 2011, 06:53 PM~19641644
> *Just couse your fat ass don't put in work no need to hate. I spent a lot of money and time modding that. See I can work and build old and new. Have not seen any pics of your work? Still got to steam block and clean up too.
> Damn 187! What blew up in your town. They saying that mess is a big issue!
> *


WHAT MESS? AND IF YOU WANT TO MAKE AN IMPACT ON YOUR MOTOR, WHY DON'T YOU START CHROMING SOME STUFF OUT.. JUST A SUGGESTION


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 01:57 AM~19646301
> *a little ridin out in the nice weather yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKIM, WHAT YOU FUCKIN WITH LIKE 2 SWITCHES? IF I EVER GET ME A 62 RAG, THAT'S ALL I'MA FUCK WIT IS 2


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 19 2011, 10:20 PM~19643692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN FIND THESE SONGS ON ITUNES.
> *


THANKS BABY GIRL.. AND IS THAT YOU ON THE POSE? GIRL YOU FINE AS HELL


----------



## 187PURE

_BUSTIN OUT! I'M BUSTIN OUT, WITH THIS SEEERIOUS BROUGHAM.. BUSTIN OUT!! _:0 :cheesy: 









WAS SUPPOSED TO BE MY SNEAK ATTACK, BUT FUCK IT I'M DAMN NEAR DONE:

-REINFORCED FRAME
-3 PUMPS, 10 BATTERIES
-CHROME ADEX SUPER DUTY
-ALMOST FULLY 90D
-305 MOTOR
-DIGITAL DASH

WAITING ON:

-PISTON GATE
-WHEELS
-44" MOONROOF INSTALL
-PAINT
-INTERIOR
-HAVE TO TALK TO TUI FROM "DREAM TEAM" CUSTOMS FOR MORE CHROME UNDIES (TUI HAS THE BEST CHROME IN MY OPINION)

HOLLA BACK!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2011, 06:38 AM~19647388
> *WHAT MESS?  AND IF YOU WANT TO MAKE AN IMPACT ON YOUR MOTOR, WHY DON'T YOU START CHROMING SOME STUFF OUT.. JUST A SUGGESTION
> *


its got some chrome. Pics suck. That pump is billet. And other stuff is too. 


And news said some pipes downtown blew up a couple houses. Saying there's a lot of old gas pipes not known running under Pa. Scary stuff!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 20 2011, 09:11 AM~19647522
> *its got some chrome. Pics suck. That pump is billet. And other stuff is too.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 20 2011, 09:11 AM~19647522
> *its got some chrome. Pics suck. That pump is billet. And other stuff is too.
> And news said some pipes downtown blew up a couple houses. Saying there's a lot of old gas pipes not known running under Pa. Scary stuff!
> *


I AINT HERE NOTHING ABOUT THAT IN PHILADELPHIA.. PENNSYLVANIA, AS A WHOLE, IS A LARGE STATE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2011, 07:14 AM~19647541
> *I AINT HERE NOTHING ABOUT THAT IN PHILADELPHIA.. PENNSYLVANIA, AS A WHOLE, IS A LARGE STATE
> *


Hum. Well maybe they keeping it quite. Said there many uncharted gas lines in decay under our cities! But it was Philly.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *According to recent news reports from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, 19-year-old Mark Keeley has died and three other workers were listed in critical condition after an explosion rocked the Tacony area of Philadelphia. Keeley and the injured victims all worked for Philadelphia Gas Works. The accident occurred on Tuesday, Jan. 18 around 8:30 p.m. Reportedly, the workers were attempting to fix a 12-inch high pressure gas main break that had occurred around 7:20 p.m. in the 6900 block of Torresdale Ave when the main ruptured, resulting in the explosion. Initially, one worker was thought to have been missing, but Keeley was found covered by debris around 11 p.m. The injured workers were taken to Temple University Hospital's burn unit. Two buildings also caught fire due to the explosion.*


----------



## DIPN714

califorina's best;; DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;halla at ur boy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 20 2011, 11:00 AM~19648091
> *According to recent news reports from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, 19-year-old Mark Keeley has died and three other workers were listed in critical condition after an explosion rocked the Tacony area of Philadelphia. Keeley and the injured victims all worked for Philadelphia Gas Works. The accident occurred on Tuesday, Jan. 18 around 8:30 p.m. Reportedly, the workers were attempting to fix a 12-inch high pressure gas main break that had occurred around 7:20 p.m. in the 6900 block of Torresdale Ave when the main ruptured, resulting in the explosion. Initially, one worker was thought to have been missing, but Keeley was found covered by debris around 11 p.m. The injured workers were taken to Temple University Hospital's burn unit. Two buildings also caught fire due to the explosion.
> 
> *


OH ARD


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2011, 09:12 AM~19648170
> *califorina's best;;  DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;halla at ur boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 11:57 PM~19646301
> *a little ridin out in the nice weather yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Beautiful car brother, but man look where you're driving it at...ain't shit out there..str8 country!


----------



## bigtroubles1

whats good my ****** , so bluez cluez is sold im bk in the market...i got 5 on it


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 19 2011, 02:38 PM~19641013
> *HERE YOU GO :biggrin:
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/8545869188dc5f0f/
> *


 *:biggrin: 

MY ***** .................NOW WE ROLLIN.............  *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2011, 04:25 PM~19651322
> *Beautiful car brother, but man look where you're driving it at...ain't shit out there..str8 country!
> *


x2 this ***** milk his own cows


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 10:57 PM~19646301
> *a little ridin out in the nice weather yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKIN GOOD SKIM.......  


THAT 4OE RAG IN THE BACK UR'S TOO?? :wow: :biggrin*:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 20 2011, 03:25 PM~19651322-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful car brother, but man look where you're driving it at...ain't shit out there..str8 country!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your a jealous little fat man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 03:25 PM~19651324
> *whats good my ****** , so bluez cluez is sold im bk in the market...i got 5 on it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Durn.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Jan 20 2011, 03:28 PM~19651350
> *x2 this ***** milk his own cows
> *


Nothing wrong with that. Saves money. Lol


----------



## 187PURE

CRIPN8EZ HOLLA AT YA BOY!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2011, 05:25 PM~19651322
> *Beautiful car brother, but man look where you're driving it at...ain't shit out there..str8 country!
> *


SOMETIMES A ***** LIKE TO DO THAT JUST TO RELAX AND CLEAR HIS HEAD.. OFTEN TIMES I DO IT JUST TO GET AWAY FROM THE CITY BULL SHIT :werd:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 20 2011, 04:25 PM~19651322-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful car brother, but man look where you're driving it at...ain't shit out there..str8 country!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Jan 20 2011, 04:28 PM~19651350
> *x2 this ***** milk his own cows
> *


yeah maybe but i have had that car out in Tampa Florida, Kansas City, Las Vegas, Dallas and only reason I didn't take it to LA for new years is because shit came up last minute so even if I live out here my shit sees more than most you ****** cars see cuz yall scared to leave your own city.


----------



## Skim

but thanks for the compliments angel :biggrin: and yes 187 all i have is 2 switches. front and back :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 20 2011, 04:34 PM~19651402
> *LOOKIN GOOD SKIM.......
> THAT 4OE RAG IN THE BACK UR'S TOO??  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


no that's dunk420 on heres rag


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 10:04 AM~19658837
> *no that's dunk420  on heres  rag
> *





WHAT'S GOOD SKIM..... IM GOING TO TAKE YOUR ADVICE! :biggrin: MUCH LOVE TO MY ****** FROM THE M....... BUT IF EVERYTHING IS EVERYTHING IT WILL BE DONE BY THE 4TH OF JULY........ MY B-DAY MONTH!.....


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 20 2011, 06:48 AM~19647419
> *THANKS BABY GIRL.. AND IS THAT YOU ON THE POSE? GIRL YOU FINE AS HELL
> *




THANK YOU ! IM THE ONE IN THE 1ST PIC WITH MY OLD MAN.... THE ONE IN THE HAT!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 07:29 AM~19658275
> *yeah maybe but i have had that car out in Tampa Florida, Kansas City, Las Vegas, Dallas and only reason I didn't take it to LA for new years is because shit came up last minute so even if I live out here my shit sees more than most you ****** cars see cuz yall scared to leave your own city.
> *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 21 2011, 10:05 AM~19659254
> *WHAT'S GOOD SKIM..... IM GOING TO TAKE YOUR ADVICE! :biggrin:  MUCH LOVE TO MY ****** FROM THE M.......  BUT IF EVERYTHING IS EVERYTHING IT WILL BE DONE BY THE 4TH OF JULY........ MY B-DAY MONTH!.....
> *


*WHAT U WORKIN ON? POST PICS........ :biggrin: *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 09:04 AM~19658837
> *no that's dunk420  on heres  rag
> *


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2011, 09:12 AM~19648170
> *califorina's best;;  DIP'N CAR CLUB 714;;;;;;halla at ur boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur brave. i would be too embrassed to post that pic.


----------



## Frogg

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 7 2011, 01:59 PM~19532055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that fat kid's not BLACK! get him outta here!!!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 21 2011, 11:29 AM~19658275
> *yeah maybe but i have had that car out in Tampa Florida, Kansas City, Las Vegas, Dallas and only reason I didn't take it to LA for new years is because shit came up last minute so even if I live out here my shit sees more than most you ****** cars see cuz yall scared to leave your own city.
> *



:werd:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2011, 11:12 AM~19648170
> *SHOW 'EM HOW IT'S DUN BIG AAAL!! *


----------



## 187PURE

THE THROW BACK THREAD http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=322654 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jan 21 2011, 12:42 PM~19660062
> *that fat kid's not BLACK! get him outta here!!!
> *


thats his son


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 19 2011, 09:45 AM~19638358
> *WHAT UP DIRT DAWG.. YOU TWISTN ON ANYTHING THIS YEAR, OR JUST CRUISN?
> *



 One Eighty Sevum....U know I'm a LOC 
......nah my mind is on sumthing totally different right now...but U know I'll be hittin the streets here in there this year...


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 21 2011, 10:33 PM~19663083
> * One Eighty Sevum....U know I'm a LOC
> ......nah my mind is on sumthing totally different right now...but U know I'll be hittin the streets here in there this year...
> *


  HOWS THE PC AINT HERD FROM YA LOCO :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 21 1991, 07:34 PM~19663098
> *
> *


 :cheesy: he's alive.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 21 2011, 10:40 PM~19663145
> *:cheesy: he's alive.
> *



FOO I HAVE 99 LIVES ILL NEVER DIE  BEEN SIC AND I GOT INTO A ACCIDENT FUCCER REARENDED ME N MY EXPLORER :angry: IVE SEEN U UP TO THE SAME OLE SAME LOL :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 21 2011, 07:42 PM~19663165
> *FOO I HAVE 99 LIVES ILL NEVER DIE  BEEN SIC AND I GOT INTO A ACCIDENT FUCCER REARENDED ME N MY EXPLORER :angry:  IVE SEEN U UP TO THE SAME OLE SAME LOL :happysad:
> *


Lol! NC most feared *****!

But ya that stomach shit hitting hard around here! Folks shitting and puking like crazy.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## bigtroubles1

Any bdy selling 80s regal , lac , or 90s twn car please hit me up I got 5 on it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 21 2011, 07:34 PM~19663098
> * HOWS THE PC AINT HERD FROM YA LOCO :uh:
> *


I'm chillin everything is gravy out here, U know how we do! the homie Boo doggg
told me he been hollerin @ you so I got my attenas up granpa!


----------



## royalina

> _Originally posted by royalina_@Jan 23 2011, 10:47 PM~19679506
> *been waiting for this!............ :happysad:
> *


EAZY, I'M COMING TO SAINT LOU THIS SUMMER.. ROLLING STOCKS ALL THE WAY THERE.. CHINAS WILL BE IN THE BACK SEAT biggrin.gif.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Mornin! Its cold again and they talking snow! I'm ready for spring! Teacher work day so sleep in! Yaaaaaaa!


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Jan 18 2011, 04:15 PM~19631449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG BIG RAT RIDES HARLEY'S TOO ******!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

What up yall


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2011, 10:30 AM~19673351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Got to love the 89 chev. berratta he pimping too.. :0


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 21 2011, 12:26 PM~19659914
> *WHAT U WORKIN ON? POST PICS........ :biggrin:
> *




HEY YOU WHAT'S UP! I'LL POST A FEW!.....


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Back in the 70's & 80's we had two TECHNIQUES East LA Brothers Kenneth & the other member's name I don't remember but he lived across the street from Kenneth on Grape St. in Watts. We just saw Kenneth at the "RAIDER NATION' car show in Lakewood just last year and Kenneth is still into his rides. It's just now he has nothing but Bombs and 1 of them is a rag and he did say he will be at our 40th Anniversary next year. During the 80's TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III located in the heart of the San Gabriel Valley in the City of Baldwin Park and we had two more Brothers Gary Burnny who now lives out of state from what I was told and Bullet from what I've heard he is still also around the LA area somewhere. TECHNIQUES has not really had to many black members in the last 39 years but the ones we did have were some down Brothers. With much Respect to all low riders and be safe in 2011. </span>


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i heard CF is back with a new rider ,here he is gas hopping


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

lol ain't going nowhere...


----------



## peter cruz

Angel get down with your bad self. lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that single pump hot!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

are you using more bounce coils??


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 24 2011, 03:19 PM~19683774
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Back in the 70's & 80's we had two TECHNIQUES East LA Brothers Kenneth & the other member's name I don't remember but he lived across the street from Kenneth on Grape St. in Watts.  We just saw Kenneth at the "RAIDER NATION' car show in Lakewood just last year and Kenneth is still into his rides.  It's just now he has nothing but Bombs and 1 of them is a rag and he did say he will be at our 40th Anniversary next year.  During the 80's TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III located in the heart of the San Gabriel Valley in the City of Baldwin Park and we had two more Brothers Gary Burnny who now lives out of state from what I was told and Bullet from what I've heard he is still also around the LA area somewhere.  TECHNIQUES has not really had to many black members in the last 39 years but the ones we did have were some down Brothers.  With much Respect to all low riders and be safe in 2011. </span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 24 2011, 02:19 PM~19683774
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Back in the 70's & 80's we had two TECHNIQUES East LA Brothers Kenneth & the other member's name I don't remember but he lived across the street from Kenneth on Grape St. in Watts.  We just saw Kenneth at the "RAIDER NATION' car show in Lakewood just last year and Kenneth is still into his rides.  It's just now he has nothing but Bombs and 1 of them is a rag and he did say he will be at our 40th Anniversary next year.  During the 80's TECHNIQUES L.A. CHAPTER III located in the heart of the San Gabriel Valley in the City of Baldwin Park and we had two more Brothers Gary Burnny who now lives out of state from what I was told and Bullet from what I've heard he is still also around the LA area somewhere.  TECHNIQUES has not really had to many black members in the last 39 years but the ones we did have were some down Brothers.  With much Respect to all low riders and be safe in 2011. </span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Thanks for lacing us O/Gee..


----------



## bigswanga

Low riders


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 24 2011, 10:32 PM~19689437-->
> 
> 
> 
> i heard CF is back with a new rider ,here he is gas hopping
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-peter cruz_@Jan 24 2011, 11:51 PM~19690143
> *Angel get down with your bad self. lol
> *


 thats fuckin funny man :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:rofl:


----------



## Marsellus

:biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 26 2011, 01:48 PM~19704024
> *thats fuckin funny man :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Reminded me of when i had my first cut car 65 chevy impala
It had 12 inch 4x4 blocks in the front and some longer ones in the back
Drop that bitch in low and patting the gas.I was gas hoping that motherfucker with no draulics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hahaaha :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2011, 02:24 PM~19704316
> *:rofl:
> *


***** you drive a caddiii lick.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:58 PM~19706653
> ****** you drive a caddiii lick.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** YOU DRIVE YO GRANDMAS ROADMASTER BECAUSE YOU AINT GOT A JOB TO BUY YOURSELF A CAR.



HOW MUCH LONGER YOU GOT ON PROBATION FROM STEALING FROM DUNKIN DONUTS? (TRUE STORY)


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 26 2011, 06:34 PM~19705366
> *:roflmao: Reminded me of when i had my first cut car 65 chevy impala
> It had 12 inch 4x4 blocks in the front and some longer ones in the back
> Drop that bitch in low and patting the gas.I was gas hoping that motherfucker with no draulics
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

Skim what you think about wildwood?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2011, 09:58 AM~19712290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


A week later it was lifted


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19712443
> *A week later it was lifted
> *


YOU FAKIN THE FUNK, YO YA FAKIN THE FUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 27 2011, 11:08 AM~19712403
> *Skim what you think about wildwood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can tell thatss a ford 9" rear end :biggrin: the wilwoods are nice very good brakes but will the calipers clear the 13's?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2011, 10:28 AM~19712590
> *i can tell thatss a ford 9" rear end :biggrin:  the wilwoods are nice very good brakes but will the calipers clear the 13's?
> *


Im gonna have to run 14s. :cheesy: Car pool lanes here i come :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 27 2011, 10:36 AM~19712669
> *Im gonna have to run 14s.  :cheesy: Car pool lanes here i come  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 27 2011, 10:39 AM~19712684
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 27 2011, 12:36 PM~19712669
> *Im gonna have to run 14s.  :cheesy: Car pool lanes here i come  :biggrin:
> *


WELL.. BETTER TRACTION, GAS MILEAGE, AND MORE BOUNCE ON 14s :happysad:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2011, 12:27 PM~19713035
> *WELL.. BETTER TRACTION, GAS MILEAGE, AND MORE BOUNCE ON 14s  :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YEP PER................


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Jan 27 2011, 01:36 PM~19712669
> *Im gonna have to run 14s.  :cheesy: Car pool lanes here i come  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THAT IS WHAT I PLAN TO DO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pts/2171939560.html


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 27 2011, 06:50 PM~19715624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO THATS A LAME ASS "MOONROOF". THAT SHIT DONT EVEN OPEN.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


WELL, IT MATCHES EVERYTHING ELSE ON THAT BUCKET.


----------



## DIPN714

embarrased for what;;i put in work bro;;getting new paint,,what u doing


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19716002
> *AL YOU DON'T NEED OUR OPIONION.. YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG!!;;;;*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 27 2011, 07:43 PM~19716002
> *
> [/img]
> embarrased for what;;i put in work bro;;getting new paint,,what u doing
> *



HE AINT DOING NUTHIN.. HIS SCREEN NAME SAYS IT ALL (FROG :uh: ) CAUSE HE HOPS FROM NUT TO NUT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 27 2011, 11:27 AM~19713035
> *WELL.. BETTER TRACTION, GAS MILEAGE, AND MORE BOUNCE ON 14s  :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BlackDawg

So I think I'm going to get me a Harley. I know, I gave Angel some shit on his decision to get one (if it was genuine), but I plan on keeping me a classic chevy. 

My question is . . . What is the model Harley that is popular with lowrider cats? Is it the FLHT, cruiser, classic cruiser or what? I noticed some have round headlights, some have square. Whats the difference? I've only rode street-bikes and don't have much knowledge of Harley's


something like 
this


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## E

nice


----------



## Skim

anybody ever see this clip of ol dirty bastard back in the day. This ***** was straight up ill 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 08:56 PM~19733543
> *anybody ever see this clip of ol dirty bastard back in the day. This ***** was straight up ill
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HE WAS LIKE WHO ME? O NOTHING THAT BOY WAS A TRIP RIP


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2011, 10:20 PM~19733750
> *HE WAS LIKE WHO ME? O NOTHING THAT BOY WAS A TRIP RIP
> *


lol, yep but homegirl was talkin about him like he was responsible for her being a teen mother lol


----------



## Chevyhound

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 28 2011, 03:42 PM~19724636
> *So I think I'm going to get me a Harley. I know, I gave Angel some shit on his decision to get one (if it was genuine), but I plan on keeping me a classic chevy.
> 
> My question is . . . What is the model Harley that is popular with lowrider cats? Is it the FLHT, cruiser, classic cruiser or what? I noticed some have round headlights, some have square. Whats the difference? I've only rode street-bikes and don't have much knowledge of Harley's
> something like
> this
> *



Okay I admit, I'm probably in the dark here so, I am asking the forum for some insight. I have been checking out this message board, peeping the videos at Crenshaw Chris Burgers and I have noticed that there are quite a few *black* Harley riders at the lowrider functions. From the videos I have even heard die-hard OG riders talk about their Hogs in the present tense and refer to their cars in the past tense as in "I used to roll a bad ass car but, I ride now" So, what is behind the move to the bikes? Is it insurance/ gas too high or just evolution? I'm just trying to understand.


----------



## BlackDawg

Personally, for me, I interested in getting a Harley because I love riding motorcycles, but feel like something laid back like a cruiser instead of a sportbike. I like the fact that their customizable! I still love cruising in my classic chevy, but as I've gotten older I'm not digging the hydro's so much anymore.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 29 2011, 11:56 PM~19735137
> *Personally, for me, I interested in getting a Harley because I love riding motorcycles, but feel like something laid back like a cruiser instead of a sportbike. I like the fact that their customizable! I still love cruising in my classic chevy, but as I've gotten older I'm not digging the hydro's so much anymore.
> *


  

lay and play. Funny though you can do that on a bike too. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 30 2011, 12:36 AM~19733903
> *lol, yep but homegirl was talkin about him like he was responsible for her being a teen mother lol
> *


OL GURL ON THE PHONE SET HIM UP FOR THE KILL


----------



## Classic - Landau

My fellow Americans, Egypt needs your prayers.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 29 2011, 09:01 PM~19732759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE TOOK A SHIT ON A CHECKBOARD FLOOR.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

nice out! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 30 2011, 01:57 PM~19736748
> *My fellow Americans, Egypt needs your prayers.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Jan 28 2011, 04:42 PM~19724636
> *So I think I'm going to get me a Harley. I know, I gave Angel some shit on his decision to get one (if it was genuine), but I plan on keeping me a classic chevy.
> 
> My question is . . . What is the model Harley that is popular with lowrider cats? Is it the FLHT, cruiser, classic cruiser or what? I noticed some have round headlights, some have square. Whats the difference? I've only rode street-bikes and don't have much knowledge of Harley's
> something like
> this
> *


The Road Glide, Street Glide models


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2011, 09:44 PM~19741794
> *The Road Glide, Street Glide models
> *


my condulences to you for losing a father figure,a great friend in your life.just know when your working on your impala big jesse is smiling down on you.your in my prayers


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2011, 08:44 PM~19741794
> *The Road Glide, Street Glide models
> *


  










:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 30 2011, 09:57 AM~19736748
> *My fellow Americans, Egypt needs your prayers.
> *



:nicoderm: 




































:cheesy:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 30 2011, 10:57 AM~19736748
> *My fellow Americans, Egypt needs your prayers.
> *



FUCK EGYPT. :0


----------



## cripn8ez

TOOK A ROAD TRIP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN+Jan 31 2011, 06:14 PM~19749263-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK EGYPT. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like how most them fuck get evacuated to Debuia (sp) : Rich Arabs.. :uh: :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 06:15 PM~19749275
> *TOOK A ROAD TRIP THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What you bring back.. :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:59 PM~19749720
> *
> 
> Like how most them fuck get evacuated to Debuia  (sp) : Rich Arabs.. :uh:  :uh:
> What you bring back.. :0
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 07:05 PM~19749764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nc state trooper lowrider ?


:around:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 10:07 PM~19749792
> *Nc state trooper lowrider ?
> :around:
> *



ITS GONNA B CALLED WESTSIDE NATION  WIT A RAIDERS TOUCH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 07:23 PM~19749915
> *ITS GONNA B CALLED WESTSIDE NATION  WIT A RAIDERS TOUCH
> *


You won't keep it long enough.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Should call it above the law , make it a hopper , and show it off at local schools for a drug rehab dare hopper.. :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 30 2011, 12:57 PM~19736748
> *My fellow Americans, Egypt needs your prayers.
> *


we need prayers our self :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 10:33 PM~19750040
> *You won't keep it long enough.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Should call it above the law , make it a hopper , and show it off at local schools for a drug rehab dare hopper.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHA NAW IM KEEPIN THIS ONE I GOT IT FOR THE WIFIE AND IM GONNA FINISH IT? LOL  IT WILL B TOOK APART N FEW WEEKS WHEN CRIPN COMES HOME :biggrin: THIS CUT DOG HAS A BEEFY AS MOTOR FAST ALSO :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 07:35 PM~19750072
> *HAHA NAW IM KEEPIN THIS ONE I GOT IT FOR THE WIFIE AND IM GONNA FINISH IT? LOL  IT WILL B TOOK APART N FEW WEEKS WHEN CRIPN COMES HOME :biggrin: THIS CUT DOG HAS A BEEFY AS MOTOR FAST ALSO :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jan 31 2011, 07:02 PM~19749155
> *:nicoderm:
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i used to break to that, planet patrol, jonzun crew etc...soul sonic force.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 07:59 PM~19749720
> *
> 
> Like how most them fuck get evacuated to Debuia  (sp) : Rich Arabs.. :uh:  :uh:
> What you bring back.. :0
> *


man fundi you misspell words left and right. Even your signature is misspelled


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2011, 10:46 PM~19753410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i used to break to that, planet patrol, jonzun crew etc...soul sonic force.... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 31 2011, 06:31 AM~19743914
> *my condulences to you for losing a father figure,a great friend in your life.just know when your working on your impala big jesse is smiling down on you.your in my prayers
> *


 thanks man. Jesse and i spent a lot of good times together.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 PM~19753434
> *man fundi you misspell words left and right. Even your signatur*


Then you know its me.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:33 PM~19750040
> *You won't keep it long enough.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Should call it above the law , make it a hopper , and show it off at local schools for a drug rehab dare hopper.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT A LOT OF NERVE. GIVING SOMEONE ADVICE ABOUT WORKING WITH KIDS. MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO TELL KIDS NOT TO FUCKING STEAL FROM THEIR JOBS LIKE YOU DID.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 1 2011, 12:48 AM~19753786
> *thanks man. Jesse and i spent a lot of good times together.
> *


he took you under his wing and he dropped a lot of knowledge at you.now you be building a master piece and you will take a young man and guide him one day into a build of his own.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 1 2011, 12:14 PM~19755746
> *he took you under his wing and he dropped a lot of knowledge at you.now you be building a master piece and you will take a young man and guide him one day into a build of his own.
> *


HE WILL COACH THEM ON BUILDING HARLEYS


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 PM~19749275
> *TOOK A ROAD TRIP THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You should've hollered at me!


----------



## slickpanther

*EGYPT</span>

As stated before blacks started civilization with the ancient Egyptian Empire dating before 3150 BC (4,000 BC) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_ancient_Egypt.

Egypt was an Empire with great economy, wealth, agriculture, architecture, religion, customs ect that still affect us to this day. While well known Pharoahs like Tutankhamun are remembered for leaving vast wealth, little is taught about blacks and their involvement with the rise of Egypt. 

Many paintings, carvings and statutes left behind by the Egyptians, clearly show them to be a people of the black race.






























































Greek historian Herodotus said of the Egyptians, ""The Colchians, Ethiopians and Egyptians have thick lips, broad nose, woolly hair and they are burnt of skin." -- Herodotus, 450 BC

For about 15 centuries, people, fascinated, gazed upon Egyptian hieroglyphics without comprehending their meaning. 
It wasn't until 1799, LT Pierre Bouchard "discovered" the Rosetta Stone while building Fort Julian on the west bank of the Nile during Napoleon's Egyptian campaign. Decoding the hieroglyphics etched in this 1,700 lb slab of stone revealed the rich history of Egypt. http://www.freemaninstitute.com/rosettastone.htm

Once Europeans "discovered" Egypt, it was evident by anthropologists and archaeologists that black people had indeed created the many pyramids and other amazing artifacts of Egypt. Ironically, while many people buy "rosetta stone" to help learn a new language, the real Rosetta stone is hardly ever mentioned. 

In 1787, a Frenchman who visited Egypt for the first time expressed amazement that the Egyptians – whose civilization was greatly admired in Europe – were not White! "All the Egyptians," wrote Count Constantine de Volney, "have a bloated face, puffed-up eyes, flat nose, thick lips – in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. On seeing that head, typically ***** in all its features, I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says" - "The... Ethiopians and Egyptians... are burnt of skin." -- Herodotus, 450 BC











That Sphinx, the worlds largest single stone statue, is a tall example of evidence that blacks were the first to rule the world. It is of no wonder then that the statutes most ***** feature, the nose was later damaged by later "discoverers". http://www.freemaninstitute.com/sphinx.htm 

Brothers, it is up to us to tell the true story of our history. Please stay tuned as we consider the next 3 major world powers to dominate the world.*


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19764041
> *BLACK HISTORY PART 1
> *



DO YOU SEE A MATHEMATICAL PROBLEM WITH YOUR RATIONALE?

DUDE PUT DOWN THE CRACK PIPE ALREADY AND QUIT BELIEVING THAT YOUR ARE FIGHTING SOME SORT OF "STRUGGLE"

YOUR BATTLE SIR, IS MERELY YOU.


----------



## cobrakarate

keep it comin with that history


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Feb 2 2011, 08:12 AM~19765437
> *keep it comin with that history
> *


I will :biggrin: We all should be in this together. Perhaps you can share some history with me that I otherwise wouldn't know about


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19764041
> *EGYPT</span>
> 
> As stated before blacks started civilization with the ancient Egyptian Empire dating before 3150 BC (4,000 BC) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_ancient_Egypt.
> 
> Egypt was an Empire with great economy, wealth, agriculture, architecture, religion, customs ect that still affect us to this day. While well known Pharoahs like Tutankhamun are remembered for leaving vast wealth, little is taught about blacks and their involvement with the rise of Egypt.
> 
> Many paintings, carvings and statutes left behind by the Egyptians, clearly show them to be a people of the black race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek historian Herodotus said of the Egyptians, ""The Colchians, Ethiopians and Egyptians have thick lips, broad nose, woolly hair and they are burnt of skin."  -- Herodotus, 450 BC
> 
> For about 15 centuries, people, fascinated, gazed upon Egyptian hieroglyphics without comprehending their meaning.
> It wasn't until 1799, LT Pierre Bouchard "discovered" the Rosetta Stone while building Fort Julian on the west bank of the Nile during Napoleon's Egyptian campaign. Decoding the hieroglyphics etched in this 1,700 lb slab of stone revealed the rich history of Egypt. http://www.freemaninstitute.com/rosettastone.htm
> 
> Once Europeans "discovered" Egypt, it was evident by anthropologists and archaeologists that black people had indeed created the many pyramids and other amazing artifacts of Egypt. Ironically, while many people buy "rosetta stone" to help learn a new language, the real Rosetta stone is hardly ever mentioned.
> 
> In 1787, a Frenchman who visited Egypt for the first time expressed amazement that the Egyptians – whose civilization was greatly admired in Europe – were not White! "All the Egyptians," wrote Count Constantine de Volney, "have a bloated face, puffed-up eyes, flat nose, thick lips – in a word, the true face of the mulatto. I was tempted to attribute it to the climate, but when I visited the Sphinx, its appearance gave me the key to the riddle. On seeing that head, typically ***** in all its features, I remembered the remarkable passage where Herodotus says" - "The... Ethiopians and Egyptians... are burnt of skin." -- Herodotus, 450 BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Sphinx, the worlds largest single stone statue, is a tall example of evidence that blacks were the first to rule the world. It is of no wonder then that the statutes most ***** feature, the nose was later damaged by later "discoverers". http://www.freemaninstitute.com/sphinx.htm
> 
> Brothers, it is up to us to tell the true story of our history. Please stay tuned as we consider the next 3 major world powers to dominate the world.
> *


*
Man I been on that level for a few. And Alexander shot the nose off trying to destroy history. My family is thought this knowledge since birth. I even know of the white slave owners that owned our family. And later my peeps bought there freedom and had there own slaves. We are also teach tolerance and thru self education you can prosper. *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate+Feb 2 2011, 08:12 AM~19765437-->
> 
> 
> 
> keep it comin with that history
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Feb 2 2011, 09:46 AM~19765966
> *I will :biggrin: We all should be in this together. Perhaps you can share some history with me that I otherwise wouldn't know about
> *


 :h5: 



Eddi its not a struggle or personal battle. Its about teaching what a lot of these lost Black folks need to learn!!! thats the struggle. All you got too do is listen to the shit they trying to push to our kids thru radio , cloths , technology! future slavery! spend , spend so you'll stay poor ,wear big chains around your neck and dance for us!! :uh:  Shackles and menstro shows!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

And yes my kids are biracial and i teach them all history!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 01:23 PM~19767561
> *:h5:
> Eddi its not a struggle or personal battle. Its about teaching what a lot of these lost Black folks need to learn!!! thats the struggle. All you got too do is listen to the shit they trying to push to our kids thru radio , cloths , technology! future slavery! spend  , spend so you'll stay poor ,wear big chains around your neck and dance for us!! :uh:   Shackles and menstro shows!
> *



PERHAPS YOU ARE CORRECT. 

HERE IS WHAT I AM SAYING REGARDING THE POST, I'M NO ROCKET SCIENTIST BUT.................

IF ALL OF CIVILIZATION BEGAN IN EGYPT MIRED IN AFRO TRADITION AND CULTURE 3500 YEARS BEFORE CHRIST AND IT IS NOW 2011 THAT EQUALS 5511 YEARS. IT WOULD ALSO MEAN THAT BLACK AND AFRO CULTURE SPREAD THROUGHOUT THE VAST MAJORITY OF EARTH.

THERFORE BLACK/AFRO/EGYPTIAN CULTURE COULD NOT HAVE BEEN ENTIRELY DESECRATED BY EUROPEAN WHITES WHO FORMED THE UNITED STATES A MERE 235 YEARS AGO.

IT WOULD HAVE TO ALSO MEAN THE EGYPTIANS AND SUBSEQUENT AFRO CULTURES OPPRESSED THEMSELVES FOR THE MAJORITY OF THOSE YEARS IN THAT CONTINUUM. 

ADDITIONALLY, CUTTING AND PASTING THE WHITE MANS "WIKIPEDIA" DOCUMENTATION ON "BLACK CULTURE" IS SOMEHOW BLASPHEMOUS !

IM JUST SAYING...............


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 02:16 PM~19767499
> *Man I been on that level for a few. And Alexander shot the nose off trying to destroy history.  My family is thought this knowledge since birth. I even know of  the white slave owners that owned our family. And later my peeps bought there freedom and had there own slaves. We are also teach tolerance and thru self education you can prosper.
> *


wrong alexander the great didnt conquer Egypt until 332 BC way before ****** even had fire power, they were still using arrows and swords It been said that Napoleons soldiers blasted its face with canon fire. 
But many people believe that theory in one version or another.
Napoleon is innocent he was actually an avid Egyptophile so I am sure he would not have been impressed with his troops using the Sphinx at target practice.
The Sphinx actually lost a considerable amount of its features in 1378CE when a local Sufi Sheik thought the Sphinx to be idolatrous and attempted to blow it up with explosives. 
His name was Sayim al- Dahr whose was called by the locals contemporary to his time as the Perpetual Faster.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 2 2011, 12:40 AM~19762549
> *You should've hollered at me!
> *



DAM LOC SURE SHOULD HAVE I FORGOT U WAS N ORLANDO NOW DAAAM :angry: 



OR U NEED TO GET UP ON UR DAILY LAYITLOW TOPICS MORE LOL


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 02:25 PM~19767579
> *And yes my kids are biracial and i teach them all history!!*



well dont teach them that stuff you be talkin about in here because you got the game fucked up :0 tellin them kwanza is the day Kunta Kinte got his foot chopped off & shit


----------



## cripn8ez

:0 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2011, 05:37 PM~19768190
> *well dont teach them that stuff you be talkin about in here because you got the game fucked up :0  tellin them kwanza is the day Kunta Kinte got his foot chopped off & shit
> *







YO SKIM I KNOW U B COMING UP ON IMP CHROME U HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS AND FOR MY CAPRICE? SUSPENTION PARTS?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 02:05 PM~19767933
> *PERHAPS YOU ARE CORRECT.
> 
> HERE IS WHAT I AM SAYING REGARDING THE POST, I'M NO ROCKET SCIENTIST BUT.................
> 
> IF ALL OF CIVILIZATION BEGAN IN EGYPT MIRED IN AFRO TRADITION AND CULTURE 3500 YEARS BEFORE CHRIST AND IT IS NOW 2011 THAT EQUALS 5511 YEARS. IT WOULD ALSO MEAN THAT BLACK AND AFRO CULTURE SPREAD THROUGHOUT THE VAST MAJORITY OF EARTH.
> 
> THERFORE BLACK/AFRO/EGYPTIAN CULTURE COULD NOT HAVE BEEN ENTIRELY DESECRATED BY EUROPEAN WHITES WHO FORMED THE UNITED STATES A MERE 235 YEARS AGO.
> 
> IT WOULD HAVE TO ALSO MEAN THE EGYPTIANS AND SUBSEQUENT AFRO CULTURES OPPRESSED THEMSELVES FOR THE MAJORITY OF THOSE YEARS IN THAT CONTINUUM.
> 
> ADDITIONALLY, CUTTING AND PASTING THE WHITE MANS "WIKIPEDIA" DOCUMENTATION ON "BLACK CULTURE" IS SOMEHOW BLASPHEMOUS !
> 
> IM JUST SAYING...............
> *


Im not that deep into it. But ya its all in there some where. I focus on USA wrongs then anything else.. I have always been into all kinds of history though. Even in Europe i went to the gas camps , castles , and the real frankestien castle. Also walked eagles nest and other historical stuff in europe. many cool Blacks and Africans migrated there and have a whole diff concept of history also.



> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 2 2011, 02:37 PM~19768190-->
> 
> 
> 
> well dont teach them that stuff you be talkin about in here because you got the game fucked up :0  tellin them kwanza is the day Kunta Kinte got his foot chopped off & shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: We celebrate Kwanza here! And my kids are exposed to this mess you guys call lowrider shows and wana be ballers. They are also into real ridding , garage working , parades , and just drive ins. Thats what i tell them and show them. Load them up diaper bags and all and we ride! Its a family affair at this house hold. A even as babies they knew how to spot whipe chrome and dress them damn tires. Hell they even cringe when a car pass's by and the ww tires are dirty!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cripn8ez_@Feb 2 2011, 02:40 PM~19768208
> *:0  :uh:
> YO SKIM I KNOW U B COMING UP  ON IMP CHROME U HAPPEN TO COME ACROSS AND FOR MY CAPRICE? SUSPENTION PARTS?
> *


I got some stock a arms you can get recut.. :biggrin: They collecting dust. I love the 1 inch ones you got me..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

sitting here reading and little robert brings over these huge ass pork skins! ****** gona have the ittis!!


----------



## Skim

is that Steve Harvey on the fridge?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2011, 04:56 PM~19769433
> *is that Steve Harvey on the fridge?
> *


I said the same damn thing! Durn kid coloured A MLK contest poster.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

> *(slickpanther @ Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM)
> BLACK HISTORY PART 1*


*"The whole history of the world is summed up in the fact that, when nations are strong, they are not always just, and when they wish to be just, they are no longer strong"-Winston Churchill *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 06:30 PM~19769177
> *Im not that deep into it. But ya its all in there some where. I focus on USA wrongs then anything else.. I have always been into all kinds of history though. Even in Europe i went to the gas camps , castles , and the real frankestien castle. Also walked eagles nest and other historical stuff in europe. many cool Blacks and Africans migrated there and have a whole diff concept of history also.
> :wow:  We celebrate Kwanza here! And my kids are exposed to this mess you guys call lowrider shows and wana be ballers. They are also into real ridding , garage working , parades , and just drive ins. Thats what i tell them and show them. Load them up diaper bags and all and we ride! Its a family affair at this house hold. A even as babies they knew how to spot whipe chrome and dress them damn tires. Hell they even cringe when a car pass's by and the ww tires are dirty!
> I got some stock a arms you can get recut.. :biggrin: They collecting dust. I love the 1 inch ones you got me..
> *


THE ONLY CONTRIBUTION YOU COULD EVER POSSIBLY MAKE TO BLACK HISTORY IS TO GO BACK IN TIME AND MAKE YOUR DAD WEAR A CONDOM SO THAT YOUR PIECE OF SHIT WELFARE LIVING ASS WILL NEVER BE BORN.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 01:16 PM~19767499
> *Man I been on that level for a few. And Alexander shot the nose off trying to destroy history. My family is thought this knowledge since birth. I even know of  the white slave owners that owned our family. And later my peeps bought there freedom and had there own slaves. We are also teach tolerance and thru self education you can prosper.
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2011, 02:31 PM~19768140
> *wrong alexander the great didnt conquer Egypt until 332 BC way before ****** even had fire power, they were still using arrows and swords It been said that Napoleons soldiers blasted its face with canon fire.
> But many people believe that theory in one version or another.
> Napoleon is innocent he was actually an avid Egyptophile so I am sure he would not have been impressed with his troops using the Sphinx at target practice.
> The Sphinx actually lost a considerable amount of its features in 1378CE when a local Sufi Sheik thought the Sphinx to be idolatrous and attempted to blow it up with explosives.
> His name was Sayim al- Dahr whose was called by the locals contemporary to his time as the Perpetual Faster.
> *


LOL this *****. Yeah that is a myth because it can't be proven. I think the fact of _who_ blew the nose off the Sphinx is besides the point though.


----------



## slickpanther

> Im not that deep into it. But ya its all in there some where. I focus on USA wrongs then anything else.. I have always been into all kinds of history though. Even in Europe i went to the gas camps , castles , and the real frankestien castle. Also walked eagles nest and other historical stuff in europe. many cool Blacks and Africans migrated there and have a whole diff concept of history also.
> 
> I agree... But ignore that dude. I'm sure he want's nothing more than to stir up drama. His initial post concerning this subject matter doesn't even dignify a response. The sad part is some black people seem to think it's shameful or "militant" to talk about our history on the public internet. I find nothing wrong with dedicating this month to educating ourselves about our history. As for those of other nationalities and ethnic backgrounds who get offended by such education... They are insecure within themselves *and* their ethnic background to take offense at such a thing.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 2 2011, 07:50 PM~19770749
> *LOL this *****. Yeah that is a myth because it can't be proven. I think the fact of who blew the nose off the Sphinx is besides the point though.
> *


IT IS BESIDE THE POINT, THIS FOOL SAID ALEXANDER THE GREAT WHEN ALEXANDER THE GREAT WAS 332 YEARS BEFORE CHRIST LOL THEY DIDNT HAVE GUN POWDER YET :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2011, 07:01 PM~19770863
> *IT IS BESIDE THE POINT, THIS FOOL SAID ALEXANDER THE GREAT WHEN ALEXANDER THE GREAT WAS 332 YEARS BEFORE CHRIST LOL
> *


LOL I figured it would be brought up... Wait until we get into politics! IT'S GOING TO GET DEEEEEP!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19770882
> *LOL I figured it would be brought up... Wait until we get into politics! IT'S GOING TO GET DEEEEEP!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2011, 07:03 PM~19770889
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Trust me bro. I garuntee if you told the average person on the street what you are about to discover shortly they would call you a liar and point and laugh. The sad part about it is these things are in our nations archives although they have been hidden from the masses... Even when in plain sight :uh:


----------



## illstorm

*U will not be able to stay home brothas. U will not be able to log on, tune in, and cope out. U will not be able to loose yourself on Lay it low and trip. E-thugging off some shit you disagree with, because The revolution will not be televised.The revolution will not be televised. The revolution will not be tweeted, it will not be posted on Facebook,or a page on My Space. The revolution will not be disseminated in a text message or received on bluetooth. The revolution will not be a app found on the Iphone, blackberry, or Android.Why? Because the revolution will not be televised. The revolution will not be televised in full 1080p or 3D. The revolution will not be produced in 4 part harmony. Auto-tuned and professional mixed, copied and bootlegged sold out the trunk of the neighborhood hustler. The revolution will not display images of Og’s riding on D’s throwing up C’s, ****** please! As I said, the revolution will not be televised. The Revolution will not be brought to you by Black Magic hydraulics or any other online advertisement. The Revolution will not be seen dipping in a red rag top tre’ bumping Kday. Kday from back in the day! Please understand the Revolution don’t play! What you say! The revolution will not be televised? This revolution will not run away scared shedding a tear. The revolution will not be televised,because the revolution is Here! *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Chevyhound

Being as though it's February, maybe we can go a whole month without droppin' the N-bomb on each other.


----------



## ragrider 1966

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 2 2011, 10:07 PM~19773221
> *Being as though it's February, maybe we can go a whole month without droppin' the N-bomb on each other.
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hat


> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 2 2011, 10:07 PM~19773221
> *Being as though it's February, maybe we can go a whole month without droppin' the N-bomb on each other.
> *


what? Please You American of African decent!


----------



## illstorm

> *Chevyhound	Posted Today, 01:07 AM
> Being as though it's February, maybe we can go a whole month without droppin' the N-bomb on each other.*


*****( N-bomb) is just a word until someone comes along and gives it meaning.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 2 2011, 07:02 PM~19770882
> *LOL I figured it would be brought up... Wait until we get into politics! IT'S GOING TO GET DEEEEEP!
> *



I CANT WAIT FOR POLITICS TO COME UP.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 12:21 PM~19777829
> *I CANT WAIT FOR POLITICS TO COME UP.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Chevyhound

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 3 2011, 09:32 AM~19777052
> ******( N-bomb) is just a word until someone comes along and gives it meaning.
> *


 So are you saying that there is no meaning attached to the word? If so, why use it? I give up. I just can't compete with logic like this.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 3 2011, 06:48 PM~19780809
> *So are you saying that there is no meaning attached to the word?  If so, why use it?  I give up.  I just can't compete with logic like this.
> *










rip .NIKKA!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Chevyhound_@Feb 3 2011, 06:48 PM~19780809
> *So are you saying that there is no meaning attached to the word?  If so, why use it?  I give up.  I just can't compete with logic like this.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

u all no who shyt this is......up and coming projects.



























































NC Black Lowriders!!!!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 11:00 PM~19782256
> *u all no who shyt this is......up and coming projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NC Black Lowriders!!!!
> *


AND THAT GUY DONT LIKE YOU EITHER.


----------



## illstorm

> *Posted Yesterday, 09:48 PM
> So are you saying that there is no meaning attached to the word? If so, why use it? I give up. I just can't compete with logic like this*


.

Meanings are not determined by the word, but we determine ourselves by the meanings we give to the words. Sometimes simplicity proves to be the most formidable opponent!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

HEY FUNDI, YOU DOING TO THE CINCO SHOW?








































































OH WAIT, FORGOT...YOU CANT CAUSE THEY BANNED YOU FROM GOING.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 4 2011, 07:02 AM~19785605
> *.
> 
> Meanings are not determined by the word, but we determine ourselves by the meanings we give to the words. Sometimes simplicity proves to be the most formidable opponent!
> *


Love that smoothie in your avi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 09:20 AM~19786370
> *HEY FUNDI, YOU DOING TO THE CINCO SHOW?
> OH WAIT, FORGOT...YOU CANT CAUSE THEY BANNED YOU FROM GOING.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 does he smell that bad that they dont want him there :dunno:


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic - Landau

TTT


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

WHEN ARE WE GETTING TO POLITICS PANTHER MAN?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 5 2011, 07:22 PM~19797300
> *WHEN ARE WE GETTING TO POLITICS PANTHER MAN?
> *


First thing Monday.being a black repuplican I got a lot to say.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 07:02 PM~19803629
> *First thing Monday.being a black repuplican I got a lot to say.
> *


 :uh: oh lord


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 08:02 PM~19803629
> *First thing Monday.being a punk bitch on welfare I got a lot to say.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 6 2011, 07:55 PM~19804289
> *:uh: oh lord
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 10:26 PM~19804502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your avatar is on some gay shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2011, 10:40 PM~19805708
> *your avatar is on some gay shit
> *


Don't faze me. I see naked folks all shift. Don't affect my pussy radar.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 6 2011, 10:40 PM~19805708
> *your avatar is on some gay shit
> *


thats a picture of his boyfriend


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 7 2011, 08:02 AM~19806932
> *thats a picture of his boyfriend
> *


DAMN


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 7 2011, 07:30 AM~19806875
> *Don't faze me. I see naked folks all shift.  Don't affect my pussy radar.
> *


SO I TAKE IT YOU'RE BACK ON THE NURSING TIP.. I AINT MAD AT CHA.. GET YO CHIPS


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 08:02 PM~19803629
> *First thing Monday.being a black repuplican I got a lot to say.
> *


How are you a Black man from the South a Republican? :uh: You said your ancestors were slaves! How are you a Republican? I don't make any comments in regards to your post because that's not my place, but it disturbs me to see Blacks want to be something that they'll never be! You are a disgrace to you ancestors and the brothers on this thread!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 7 2011, 09:53 AM~19808020
> *How are you a Black man from the South a Republican? :uh: You said your ancestors were slaves! How are you a Republican? I don't make any comments in regards to your post because that's not my place, but it disturbs me to see Blacks want to be something that they'll never be! You are a disgrace to you ancestors and the brothers on this thread!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2011, 08:06 AM~19807276
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU'RE BACK ON THE NURSING TIP.. I AINT MAD AT CHA.. GET YO CHIPS
> *


Na Privette cases.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

uffin: :biggrin: SUP ******


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 7 2011, 09:53 AM~19808020
> *How are you a Black man from the South a Republican? :uh: You said your ancestors were slaves! How are you a Republican? I don't make any comments in regards to your post because that's not my place, but it disturbs me to see Blacks want to be something that they'll never be! You are a disgrace to you ancestors and the brothers on this thread!
> *



WTF? 

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU. PLEASE IDENTIFY ONE, JUST ONE AFRICAN AMERICAN THAT BILL CLINTON HAD IN HIS CABINET DURING HIS 8 YEARS OF PRESIDENCY.

JUST ONE PLEASE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 12:14 PM~19808909
> *WTF?
> 
> I HAVE A QUESTION FOR YOU. PLEASE IDENTIFY ONE, JUST ONE AFRICAN AMERICAN THAT BILL CLINTON HAD IN HIS CABINET DURING HIS 8 YEARS OF PRESIDENCY.
> 
> JUST ONE PLEASE.
> *


I was waiting till i got home to discus this but here it goes..  




> *The ten most dangerous words in the English language are "Hi, I'm from the government, and I'm here to help." -- President Ronald Reagan*


# I believe in freedom of religion, not freedom from religion.
# I do not believe in big government.
# I believe in the depravity of man and in the rule of law.
# I believe in the free market.
# I believe higher taxes are part of the democratic agenda and lead to a dependence upon a large government.
# I believe that lower taxes breed a stronger economy by keeping earned income in the hands of the worker.
# I believe social welfare programs do not help, but hurt individuals.
# I believe in the privatization of most if not all sectors of our economy.
# I believe government control of the healthcare industry will destroy the best healthcare in the world.
# I believe in individual responsibility and not dependence upon social welfare.
# I believe in the death penalty.
# I believe that a large standing army is the best deterrent to violence in the world today.
Now I don't really like some the stuff they do but !!!!!!!!!! I take it some you brothers have not seen the new Obama magazine cover and what he says.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 7 2011, 09:53 AM~19808020
> *How are you a Black man from the South a Republican? :uh: You said your ancestors were slaves! How are you a Republican? I don't make any comments in regards to your post because that's not my place, but it disturbs me to see Blacks want to be something that they'll never be! You are a disgrace to you ancestors and the brothers on this thread!
> *


Slave and political parties are two total diff subjects. 

There some on both sides that just don't like ******!! point blank! I rep my self. Not no image of what I'm suppose to be or who the media tells me to be. You should sit back and listen what Bill cosby has to say and others that are educated and in the light. And I'm not talking bought camera smile happy joe ****** either!( Jackson , Sharpton) I'm talking blacks that are not affraid step up and out and say what they got to say. Even if other blacks get left with a bad taste nor understanding. 

And yes i said it!! Them fools only show up when they need air time or wana redo their perms!! name some shit they have done in the last 15yrs! case closed.  

Yes my folks and peeps where slaves right here in NC. but also slave owners too. fact is they helped buy and free many blacks in this area. The only way a black famly could have land or money.
To this day Some whites will ask about my elders and respectfully tip they hat.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:23 AM~19808965
> *I was waiting till i got home to discus this but here it goes..
> # I believe in freedom of religion, not freedom from religion.
> # I do not believe in big government.
> # I believe in the depravity of man and in the rule of law.
> # I believe in the free market.
> # I believe higher taxes are part of the democratic agenda and lead to a dependence upon a large government.
> # I believe that lower taxes breed a stronger economy by keeping earned income in the hands of the worker.
> # I believe social welfare programs do not help, but hurt individuals.
> # I believe in the privatization of most if not all sectors of our economy.
> # I believe government control of the healthcare industry will destroy the best healthcare in the world.
> # I believe in individual responsibility and not dependence upon social welfare.
> # I believe in the death penalty.
> # I believe that a large standing army is the best deterrent to violence in the world today.
> Now I don't really like some the stuff they do but !!!!!!!!!! I take it some you brothers have not seen the new Obama magazine cover and what he says.
> *


*POST THE COVER UP!!!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *For as long as I can remember the Republican Party has been carrying a monkey on its back, and that monkey’s name is Racist. For the purpose of brevity, I will not rehash the account of the civil rights movement and the pivotal role the Republican Party played in its success. I am of the opinion that if it weren’t for Republicans, I might be writing this article from a cotton field right now. In any case, the history speaks for itself and if anyone wants to go do the research and learn why Black Americans owe a debt of gratitude to conservatives, I refer you to an article titled, “History of the Republican Party” written by Sean (only his first name is listed).
> 
> The purpose of this article is not to analyze history; better historians than me have already done that. Rather, my purpose is to offer some perspective on the way things are today from the point of view of an outsider (for those of you who don’t know, I was born in Jamaica). Besides, the Republican Party is not going to win over Black Americans by an appeal to history. We must change the worldview of Black Americans before any appeal to history can be fruitful,
> 
> As I see it, here’s the problem:
> 
> Let me explain by way of an analogy. There is a room with dirty floors and in that room there is a black person sweeping. A Democrat (perhaps the owner of the building) walks in, sees this poor black man sweeping and immediately takes pity on him. The democrat then proceeds to take away the broom from the man and says, “You don’t have to do that, here is twenty dollars, go home and I will send you one hundred dollars every month so that you don’t have to sweep these dirty floors any more. The democrat then walks away, and as the black man is preparing to go home, a conservative walks in. The conservative sees the dirty floor, does not take pity on the man, and asks if he would sweep the floor for twenty dollars.
> 
> If you happen to be a conservative, you can see how from the perspective of the black man, one pathway appears to be easier than the other. You can also imagine how the democrat could be perceived as being compassionate and the conservative as being indifferent. You throw in a lifetime of people telling him to be suspicious of white people -- and the journey from indifferent to racist becomes a very short one. It is not fair; believe me I know, but this is the hand we have been dealt. For being a black conservative, I am often accused of being brain washed and a victim of Stockholm syndrome. For those making that accusation, I’d just like to ask them: if thirty sheep are in the process of walking off a cliff and one of those sheep stops and asks why I should walk of this cliff, which is brainwashed; the thirty or the one?
> 
> Now that’s the problem! Here now is the solution:
> 
> Right of the bat, I’d like to make it clear that being more like democrats is not the solution. I believe that despite its original good intentions (although I would argue that this has morphed in a desire to buy votes), what the democratic party has done is rob the black man of his dignity-- not only by seeing him as an inferior being, incapable of helping himself, but also by relegating him to a life of servitude (now dependent on the democrat for his livelihood). My fellow conservatives, if we make this about votes or about growing the Republican Party, we will loose and we will be susceptible to saying and doing anything. I want my fellow black Americans to join the conservative party not because I want to win elections but because I care about my fellow black Americans. Within the conservative family their dignity and liberty will be preserved. I was at a republican convention in Flint last year and one of the speakers said, “We need to be a party that is inclusive.” I wanted to grab him and say, “Listen, we are inclusive.” In all of my dealings with the Republican Party, I have felt nothing but appreciated and welcomed.
> 
> Like I said before, conservatives can be perceived as being a bit callus and that is probably a valid criticism whenever it occurs. We conservatives, if we are going to help our fellow Americans who happen to be black, must let them know that as an American-- you are my brother, you are my sister, and I could not in good conscience deprive you of what is embodied in this broom; the opportunity for you to work so that you can eat. Moreover, we must explain that anyone who would deprive you of such a privilege may not have your best interest at heart. I guarantee you that if such an understanding can be reached between black Americans and conservatives, more fruitful communication will be possible, and appeals to history will not go unanswered.
> 
> Take this approach my fellow conservatives and we will find ourselves looking across at the black community as in the final scene in the movie Casablanca, and saying, “This could be the start of a beautiful friendship.”
> 
> Danian Michael,
> Political Agenda.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 7 2011, 12:36 PM~19809064
> *POST THE COVER UP!!!
> *


----------



## six 2

what a weird avatar. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 7 2011, 12:51 PM~19809197
> *what a weird avatar.  :wow:
> *


Its a fat Joke. (against my self.. goes way back..)


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 7 2011, 12:53 PM~19809211
> *Its a fat Joke. (against my self.. goes way back..)
> *


LOL, OK :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 7 2011, 12:54 PM~19809219
> *LOL, OK  :biggrin:
> *


No shame in my game I a big brotha!! hence i need a 4 door!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 7 2011, 11:53 AM~19808020
> *How are you a Black man from the South a Republican? :uh: You said your ancestors were slaves! How are you a Republican? I don't make any comments in regards to your post because that's not my place, but it disturbs me to see Blacks want to be something that they'll never be! You are a disgrace to you ancestors and the brothers on this thread!
> *


DAWG I DON'T TAKE THIS CAT SERIOUS.. THIS THREAD IS LIKE A BLACK SITCOM WHEN DUDE MAKES POSTS.. ON SOME "MEET THE BROWNS" SHIT


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2011, 10:06 AM~19807276
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU'RE BACK ON THE NURSING TIP.. I AINT MAD AT CHA.. GET YO CHIPS
> *


HE AINT NEVA BEEN A NURSE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2011, 01:39 PM~19809604
> *DAWG I DON'T TAKE THIS CAT SERIOUS.. THIS THREAD IS LIKE A BLACK SITCOM WHEN DUDE MAKES POSTS.. ON SOME "MEET THE BROWNS" SHIT
> *


You watch that shit! You been bamboozled!


----------



## Classic - Landau

LOL, Do you think my party (D) gives a shit about black folks?

Since taking office name one solitary thing I've done to specifically help blacks?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Feb 7 2011, 05:26 PM~19810936
> *LOL, Do you think my party (D) gives a shit about black folks?
> 
> Since taking office name one solitary thing I've done to specifically help blacks?
> *


stfu troll


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2011, 01:39 PM~19809604
> *DAWG I DON'T TAKE THIS CAT SERIOUS.. THIS THREAD IS LIKE A BLACK SITCOM WHEN DUDE MAKES POSTS.. ON SOME "MEET THE BROWNS" SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Quite up in here.


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Feb 7 2011, 07:14 PM~19812415
> *stfu troll
> *


Gobble up a dick, trick.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Feb 7 2011, 08:17 PM~19813270
> *Gobble up a dick, trick.
> *


Hold up partna!


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 7 2011, 03:39 PM~19809604
> *DAWG I DON'T TAKE THIS CAT SERIOUS.. THIS THREAD IS LIKE A BLACK SITCOM WHEN DUDE MAKES POSTS.. ON SOME "MEET THE BROWNS" SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 7 2011, 11:53 AM~19808020
> *How are you a Black man from the South a Republican? :uh: You said your ancestors were slaves! How are you a Republican? I don't make any comments in regards to your post because that's not my place, but it disturbs me to see Blacks want to be something that they'll never be! You are a disgrace to you ancestors and the brothers on this thread!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 187PURE

ONCE AGAIN, THIS THREAD :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 8 2011, 07:49 AM~19816748
> *ONCE AGAIN, THIS THREAD :thumbsdown:
> *


 Once again getting educated is a scary thing! Lets just stay dumb ****** and build cool cars that go up and down . :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 11:58 AM~19817585
> *Once again getting educated is a scary thing! Lets just stay dumb ****** and build cool cars that go up and down .  :uh:
> *


SAYS THE GUY WITH A NAKED MAN IN HIS AVI


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19808965
> *I was waiting till i got home to discus this but here it goes..
> 
> # I believe in the free market. As in stealing donuts from my job, even though it got me fired.
> # I believe higher taxes help pay for my food stamps and welfare check.
> # I believe that lower taxes would mean no welfare for me.
> # I believe social welfare programs keep my fat ass fed.
> # I believe in the privatization of most if not all sectors of our economy.
> # I believe healthcare should not be available for fat bastards like me.
> # I believe in dependence upon welfare and food stamps.
> # I believe my fat ass needs the death penalty.
> # I believe the army would not allow my overweight obese ass join.
> Now I don't really like some the stuff they do but !!!!!!!!!! I take it some you brothers have not seen the new Obama magazine cover and what he says.
> *


FIXT BITCH.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 11:58 AM~19817585
> *Once again getting educated is a scary thing!
> *


YOU DONT HAVE ANY EDUCATION. SO SHUT THE FUCK UP. NO ONE ON THIS SITE IS GOING TO BE FOOLED BY YOU. YOUR IGNORANT, YOU LIE AND STEAL. EVERYONE KNOWS WHATS UP. YOU ARE JUST TOO DAMN RETARDED TO GET IT.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 8 2011, 12:36 PM~19817878
> *SAYS THE GUY WITH A NAKED MAN IN HIS AVI
> *


DATS HIS GAY LOVER.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 7 2011, 01:57 PM~19809239
> *No shame in my game I a big brotha!! hence i need a 4 door!! :0
> *


a 2 door car has bigger doors than a 4 door


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup ******!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 01:31 PM~19818247
> *a 2 door car has  bigger doors than a 4 door
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 02:31 PM~19818247
> *a 2 door car has  bigger doors than a 4 door
> *



I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING WHEN I READ IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 8 2011, 10:36 AM~19817878-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAYS THE GUY WITH A NAKED MAN IN HIS AVI
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a mock on my fat self..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:31 AM~19818247
> *a 2 door car has  bigger doors than a 4 door
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1bad-azz [email protected] 8 2011, 11:33 AM~19818259
> *sup ******!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 12:57 PM~19818950
> *:buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wear a lab coat! Time to wake your mind up fool!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Feb 8 2011, 01:48 PM~19819264
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING WHEN I READ IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You coming down here with the rest the Va crew this weekend or what? Drake suppose to be here for winter cruz. with Kaddi steave. Last i heard.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 04:00 PM~19819345
> *
> You coming down here with the rest the Va crew this weekend or what? Drake suppose to be here for winter cruz. with Kaddi steave. Last i heard.
> *


NO ONE WANTS TO KICK IT WITH YOU BITCH. HALF OF THE VA RIDERS WANNA BEAT YOU THE FUCK DOWN. STOP ACTING LIKE YOU A RIDER BITCH. GO TO MINITRUCKIN.COM WHERE YOUR KIND BELONGS.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Feb 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19813270
> *I wanna gobble your dick.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn with the gay shit!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 11:31 AM~19818247
> *a 2 door car has  bigger doors than a 4 door
> *



QUOTE(Skim @ Feb 8 2011, 11:31 AM) *
a 2 door car has bigger doors than a 4 door

Not all.. 
:uh: Evasive ass *****.
The man tries to give you knowledge and you try to make him look like he is you and you are him? :uh: :twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 8 2011, 09:03 PM~19822734
> *a 2 door car has  bigger doors than a 4 door
> 
> Not all..
> :uh: Evasive ass *****.
> The man tries to give you knowledge and you try to make him look like he is you and you are him?  :uh:  :twak:
> *


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 01:02 AM~19824052
> *
> *


YOU ARE REALLY DUMB FA REAL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hopefully gona be a nice weekend. Calling for snow tonight. :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 8 2011, 11:03 PM~19822734
> *QUOTE(Skim @ Feb 8 2011, 11:31 AM) *
> a 2 door car has  bigger doors than a 4 door
> 
> Not all..
> :uh: Evasive ass *****.
> The man tries to give you knowledge and you try to make him look like he is you and you are him?  :uh:  :twak:
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2011, 06:41 AM~19825487
> *
> *


Stop playing..You know what i ment. Fundi tries to talk to ppl like he`s experienced in the Low riders world and we arent lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What youll know about half smokes and grilled buns!!!! Lunch time. grilled onions too.. Then back to work out in garage. 



:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 9 2011, 08:40 AM~19825969
> *Stop playing..You know what i ment. Fundi tries to talk to ppl like he`s experienced in the Low riders world and we arent  lol
> *


Not lowrider but cars and trucks I can run circles around you old man!! :0


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 10:44 AM~19825998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WORTHLESS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Man some cats have no life. If they shit don't stink why don't they post up a ride. Oh well must be doing something right for a bitch to follow and quote every post ,text , and statement I make got to love envy!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 10:55 AM~19826109
> *Man some cats have no life. If they shit don't stink why don't they post up a ride. Oh well must be doing something right for a bitch to follow and quote every post ,text , and statement I make got to love envy!
> *


SOME OF US SIT AT A COMPUTER WHILE WORKING ALL DAY. SOME OF US HAVE TO WORK AND PAY TAXES SO YOUR FAMILY CAN EAT. WHY DONT YOU TRY GETTING A JOB BITCH BOY.


----------



## lowlowlow

This thread's goin to shit


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 08:45 AM~19826014
> *Not lowrider but cars and trucks I can run circles around you old man!!  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 9 2011, 10:40 AM~19825969
> *Stop playing..You know what i ment. Fundi tries to talk to ppl like he`s experienced in the Low riders world and we arent  lol
> *


OOOHH, SARCASM LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 9 2011, 11:12 AM~19826241
> *This thread's goin to shit
> *


IT'S BEEN GOING TO SHIT


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2011, 10:54 AM~19826990
> *IT'S BEEN GOING TO SHIT
> *


I got roadmaster on ignore and it still fucks it up, people just need to stop feeding into his shit.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Feb 9 2011, 12:59 PM~19827028
> *I got roadmaster on ignore and it still fucks it up, people just need to stop feeding into his shit.
> *


I'M PRETTY MUCH DONE WITH THE THREAD


----------



## ceric8585

etro leather handbags all handbags by phillip lim 3.1 kenneth cole reaction handbags Like womens handbags, when it comes to camping caravans, theres a model thats suited to every occasion. If you want to stand out among the crowd on Dutch rolf wallets fun handbags ireland 
visconti messenger bag designer handbags and wallets handbags guitar shape 302010 Whats a girl without a handbag? Make sure you have the right one. designer inspired purses or handbags purple leather bag 
samurai champloo messenger bag vintage mgm designer handbags jny handbags 32009 Handbags And Gladrags (Engelbert Humperdinck) Little Green Bag (Tom Jones with Barenaked Ladies) Woman You Took My Life names of designer handbags designer handbags australia 
louis vuitton handbags spelled out coach bleeker handbags designer handbags 162009 I read somewhere once that the average woman owns 8 handbags, but that almost doesnt seem like enough if you factor in the four seasons, miu miu tie dye bag handmade leather purses 
ava rose handbags designer handbags with flaws handbags and gladrags chords 72010 The bag is a surrogate baby. Cradling and holding it delivers the same effect. Stuffed with things women never use, the weight and custom digital printed handbags talbots handbags 
women's black leather handbags besso handbags hobo purse 92010 Woman Wallet - 4679 results like the DAKINE Womens Kelly Wallet, Yellow Italian Leather Credit Card Wallet, WalletBe Classic Black Passport michie handbags tough betty handbags 
donna karan handbags outlet wholesale country road handbags wholesale pricing designer inspired handbags Handbags are every womans best friend. Functional and aesthetically appealing, these fashion accessories come in different styles these days. ffi handbags leather triangle handbags 
mulberry handbags in u s a store to make handbags velvet flats 92010 Woman Wallet - 4679 results like the DAKINE Womens Kelly Wallet, Yellow Italian Leather Credit Card Wallet, WalletBe Classic Black Passport southern living at home custom handbags school satchel 
designer handbags fabric oroton handbags divas handbags and accesories louisville ky buy stuartweitzman women shoes and products see more Stuart Weitzman stores shopping locations. karen millen handbags white guess handbags 
katny van zeeland handbags cl america handbags gabs handbags Always accessorize. I dont believe in many fashion rules â€“ especially the ones telling women when they can wear what color, but I do believe that authentic fendi vinyl handbags burberry inspired handbags and accessories


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 9 2011, 10:53 AM~19826985
> *OOOHH, SARCASM LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigswanga

Thats the problem.Easy to just say fuck it and let it go? Life has good times and bad times aswell as ups and downs.Main thing is we ride it out and make it do what it do.

This thread can go to shit but a mans heart shouldnt. 
Fundi ill give you a B- for effort and a fail for in completion.Maybe next year youll have more knowledge in lowriding lol


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow+Feb 9 2011, 12:59 PM~19827028-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got roadmaster on ignore and it still fucks it up, people just need to stop feeding into his shit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 9 2011, 01:51 PM~19827339
> *I'M PRETTY MUCH DONE WITH THE THREAD
> *


IM GONNA LEAVE THIS THREAD ALONE. I CAN SEE THAT YOU GUYS TRULY CARE ABOUT THIS THREAD. ITS GOOD TO KNOW THAT YOU GUYS SEE 96ROADMASTER FOR THE CLOWN HE IS. YOU OBVIOUSLY DONT NEED ME IN HERE TALKING ANYMORE SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow

This is more relevant than anything that has been posted in the last 10 pages. 



> _Originally posted by ceric8585_@Feb 9 2011, 12:14 PM~19827559
> *etro leather handbags all handbags by phillip lim 3.1 kenneth cole reaction handbags Like womens handbags, when it comes to camping caravans, theres a model thats suited to every occasion. If you want to stand out among the crowd on Dutch rolf wallets fun handbags ireland
> visconti messenger bag designer handbags and wallets handbags guitar shape 302010  Whats a girl without a handbag? Make sure you have the right one. designer inspired purses or handbags purple leather bag
> samurai champloo messenger bag vintage mgm designer handbags jny handbags 32009  Handbags And Gladrags (Engelbert Humperdinck)  Little Green Bag (Tom Jones with Barenaked Ladies)  Woman You Took My Life names of designer handbags designer handbags australia
> louis vuitton handbags spelled out coach bleeker handbags designer handbags 162009  I read somewhere once  that the average woman owns 8 handbags, but that almost doesnt seem like enough if you factor in the four seasons, miu miu tie dye bag handmade leather purses
> ava rose handbags designer handbags with flaws handbags and gladrags chords 72010  The bag is a surrogate baby. Cradling and holding it delivers the same effect. Stuffed with things women never use, the weight and custom digital printed handbags talbots handbags
> women's black leather handbags besso handbags hobo purse 92010  Woman Wallet - 4679 results like the DAKINE Womens Kelly Wallet, Yellow Italian Leather Credit Card Wallet, WalletBe Classic Black Passport michie handbags tough betty handbags
> donna karan handbags outlet wholesale country road handbags wholesale pricing designer inspired handbags Handbags are every womans best friend. Functional and aesthetically appealing, these fashion accessories come in different styles these days. ffi handbags leather triangle handbags
> mulberry handbags in u s a store to make handbags velvet flats 92010  Woman Wallet - 4679 results like the DAKINE Womens Kelly Wallet, Yellow Italian Leather Credit Card Wallet, WalletBe Classic Black Passport southern living at home custom handbags school satchel
> designer handbags fabric oroton handbags divas handbags and accesories louisville ky buy stuartweitzman women shoes and products see more Stuart Weitzman stores shopping locations. karen millen handbags white guess handbags
> katny van zeeland handbags cl america handbags gabs handbags Always accessorize. I dont believe in many fashion rules â€“ especially the ones telling women when they can wear what color, but I do believe that authentic fendi vinyl handbags burberry inspired handbags and accessories
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 9 2011, 01:35 PM~19828262
> *Thats the problem.Easy to just say fuck it and let it go? Life has good times and bad times aswell as ups and downs.Main thing is we ride it out and make it do what it do.
> 
> This thread can go to shit but a mans heart shouldnt.
> Fundi ill give you a B- for effort  and a fail for in completion.Maybe next year youll have more knowledge in lowriding  lol
> *


Ill take that. I never claimed to be all low knowing. Its a learning process for me!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 9 2011, 09:20 AM~19826724
> *:uh:
> *


Whats up Benny. I finally got that wet wet


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 9 2011, 07:34 PM~19831055
> *Whats up Benny. I finally got that wet wet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oooooooooooooooooooo Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Weeeeet wet
:thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19764041
> *THE MOORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Arab invasion of Morocco, there was a great general known as Gibril Tarik. The African Tarik, now governor of Mauritania, entered into friendly relations with Count Julian, governor of Ceuta who was on very bad terms with his master, Roderic, the King of Spain. Count Julian urged the African Tarik to invade Spain.
> 
> On the eve of the battle, Tarik is alleged to have roused his troops with the following words:
> "My brethren, the enemy is before you, the sea is behind; whither would ye fly? Follow your general; I am resolved either to lose my life or to trample on the prostrate king of the Romans."
> 
> In 711 A.D., General Tarik, accompanied by 100 horses and 400 African soldiers, crossed over into Spain on an exploratory mission. Tarik's small army ravaged several Spanish towns and returned to Africa laden with spoils. Later that same year, Tarik took an army of 7000 Africans, crossing from Africa to Gibraltar (named after him), defeating King Roderic and conquering most of the Iberian Peninsula. Thus began the Moorish domination of Spain, which was not fully ended until 1492.
> 
> The Moors built magnificent cities in Spain. Cordoba, in the tenth century was much like a modern metropolis. The streets were paved, and there were sidewalks for pedestrians. At night it was said that one could travel for ten miles by the light of lamps along a continuous strip of buildings. This was several hundred years before there was a paved street in Paris or a street lamp in London. The population of the city was over one million. There were 200,000 homes, 800 public schools, a number of colleges and universities, and many royal places surrounded by beautiful gardens.
> 
> The Tanneries of Cordoba and Morocco City were the best in the world. Cordoba was the most wonderful city of the tenth century. It was served by 4,000 public markets and 5,000 mills. Public baths numbered in the hundreds. This amenity was present at a time when cleanliness in Christian Europe was regarded as a sin.
> 
> The mineral wealth of the land was not disregarded. Copper, gold, tin, silver, lead, iron, quicksilver, and alum were extensively mined. The sword blades of Toledo were the best in Europe, and the factories in Murcia turned out the finest of brass and iron instruments.
> 
> Education was universal in Moorish Spain, available to the most humble, while 99% of Christian Europe was illiterateâ€”not even the kings could read or write. In the tenth and eleventh centuries, public libraries did not exist in Christian Europe, while Moorish Spain had more than seventy, of which the one in Cordoba contained over six hundred thousand manuscripts. There were more than seventeen great universities in Moorish Spain, while Christian Europe had only two universities of any value.
> 
> Scientific progress in astronomy, chemistry, geography, mathematics, physics, and philosophy flourished in Moorish Spain. Scholars, artist and scientists formed learning societies, while scientific congresses were organized to promote research and to facilitate the spread of knowledge. A brisk intellectual life flourished in all Islamic dominated societies.
> 
> The Moors also introduced the manufacture of gunpowder into Europe, which their enemies later adopted, using this explosive to drive them back to Africa. http://www.africawithin.com/moors/moorish_...st_of_spain.htm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moors
> http://www.assatashakur.org/forum/they-all...ks-part-ii.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting brothers that although the moors greatly contributed to European civilization, this segment of world history is never uttered in "american" history classes....*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 10 2011, 08:22 AM~19834660
> *THE MOORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Arab invasion of Morocco, there was a great general known as Gibril Tarik. The African Tarik, now governor of Mauritania, entered into friendly relations with Count Julian, governor of Ceuta who was on very bad terms with his master, Roderic, the King of Spain. Count Julian urged the African Tarik to invade Spain.
> 
> On the eve of the battle, Tarik is alleged to have roused his troops with the following words:
> "My brethren, the enemy is before you, the sea is behind; whither would ye fly?  Follow your general; I am resolved either to lose my life or to trample on the prostrate king of the Romans."
> 
> In 711 A.D., General Tarik, accompanied by 100 horses and 400 African soldiers, crossed over into Spain on an exploratory mission. Tarik's small army ravaged several Spanish towns and returned to Africa laden with spoils. Later that same year, Tarik took an army of 7000 Africans, crossing from Africa to Gibraltar (named after him), defeating King Roderic and conquering most of the Iberian Peninsula. Thus began the Moorish domination of Spain, which was not fully ended until 1492.
> 
> The Moors built magnificent cities in Spain. Cordoba, in the tenth century was much like a modern metropolis. The streets were paved, and there were sidewalks for pedestrians. At night it was said that one could travel for ten miles by the light of lamps along a continuous strip of buildings. This was several hundred years before there was a paved street in Paris or a street lamp in London. The population of the city was over one million. There were 200,000 homes, 800 public schools, a number of colleges and universities, and many royal places surrounded by beautiful gardens.
> 
> The Tanneries of Cordoba and Morocco City were the best in the world. Cordoba was the most wonderful city of the tenth century. It was served by 4,000 public markets and 5,000 mills. Public baths numbered in the hundreds. This amenity was present at a time when cleanliness in Christian Europe was regarded as a sin.
> 
> The mineral wealth of the land was not disregarded. Copper, gold, tin, silver, lead, iron, quicksilver, and alum were extensively mined. The sword blades of Toledo were the best in Europe, and the factories in Murcia turned out the finest of brass and iron instruments.
> 
> Education was universal in Moorish Spain, available to the most humble, while 99% of Christian Europe was illiterateâ€”not even the kings could read or write. In the tenth and eleventh centuries, public libraries did not exist in Christian Europe, while Moorish Spain had more than seventy, of which the one in Cordoba contained over six hundred thousand manuscripts. There were more than seventeen great universities in Moorish Spain, while Christian Europe had only two universities of any value.
> 
> Scientific progress in astronomy, chemistry, geography, mathematics, physics, and philosophy flourished in Moorish Spain. Scholars, artist and scientists formed learning societies, while scientific congresses were organized to promote research and to facilitate the spread of knowledge. A brisk intellectual life flourished in all Islamic dominated societies.
> 
> The Moors also introduced the manufacture of gunpowder into Europe, which their enemies later adopted, using this explosive to drive them back to Africa. http://www.africawithin.com/moors/moorish_...st_of_spain.htm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moors
> http://www.assatashakur.org/forum/they-all...ks-part-ii.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting brothers that although the moors greatly contributed to European civilization, this segment of world history is never uttered in "american" history classes....
> *


*

Great read.... :h5:
Crazy thing is, this was mentioned in the history books at school here but I've mentioned it to others they're like .*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

How much for a saber shipped to 27603 :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2011, 11:22 PM~19840033
> *How much for a saber shipped to 27603 :biggrin:
> *


HEARD YOU GONNA NEED IT THIS YEAR, ALL KINDS OF FOLKS SAY THEY GONNA BEAT YOU DOWN. PEEPS SAID YOU WAS SCARED TO COME OUT OF YO TRAILER HOME.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 10 2011, 04:15 PM~19838205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



LET ME GUESS, ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF THE WHITE MAN KEEPING A BROTHER DOWN RIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 10 2011, 09:22 AM~19834660
> *THE MOORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Arab invasion of Morocco, there was a great general known as Gibril Tarik. The African Tarik, now governor of Mauritania, entered into friendly relations with Count Julian, governor of Ceuta who was on very bad terms with his master, Roderic, the King of Spain. Count Julian urged the African Tarik to invade Spain.
> 
> On the eve of the battle, Tarik is alleged to have roused his troops with the following words:
> "My brethren, the enemy is before you, the sea is behind; whither would ye fly?  Follow your general; I am resolved either to lose my life or to trample on the prostrate king of the Romans."
> 
> In 711 A.D., General Tarik, accompanied by 100 horses and 400 African soldiers, crossed over into Spain on an exploratory mission. Tarik's small army ravaged several Spanish towns and returned to Africa laden with spoils. Later that same year, Tarik took an army of 7000 Africans, crossing from Africa to Gibraltar (named after him), defeating King Roderic and conquering most of the Iberian Peninsula. Thus began the Moorish domination of Spain, which was not fully ended until 1492.
> 
> The Moors built magnificent cities in Spain. Cordoba, in the tenth century was much like a modern metropolis. The streets were paved, and there were sidewalks for pedestrians. At night it was said that one could travel for ten miles by the light of lamps along a continuous strip of buildings. This was several hundred years before there was a paved street in Paris or a street lamp in London. The population of the city was over one million. There were 200,000 homes, 800 public schools, a number of colleges and universities, and many royal places surrounded by beautiful gardens.
> 
> The Tanneries of Cordoba and Morocco City were the best in the world. Cordoba was the most wonderful city of the tenth century. It was served by 4,000 public markets and 5,000 mills. Public baths numbered in the hundreds. This amenity was present at a time when cleanliness in Christian Europe was regarded as a sin.
> 
> The mineral wealth of the land was not disregarded. Copper, gold, tin, silver, lead, iron, quicksilver, and alum were extensively mined. The sword blades of Toledo were the best in Europe, and the factories in Murcia turned out the finest of brass and iron instruments.
> 
> Education was universal in Moorish Spain, available to the most humble, while 99% of Christian Europe was illiterateâ€”not even the kings could read or write. In the tenth and eleventh centuries, public libraries did not exist in Christian Europe, while Moorish Spain had more than seventy, of which the one in Cordoba contained over six hundred thousand manuscripts. There were more than seventeen great universities in Moorish Spain, while Christian Europe had only two universities of any value.
> 
> Scientific progress in astronomy, chemistry, geography, mathematics, physics, and philosophy flourished in Moorish Spain. Scholars, artist and scientists formed learning societies, while scientific congresses were organized to promote research and to facilitate the spread of knowledge. A brisk intellectual life flourished in all Islamic dominated societies.
> 
> The Moors also introduced the manufacture of gunpowder into Europe, which their enemies later adopted, using this explosive to drive them back to Africa. http://www.africawithin.com/moors/moorish_...st_of_spain.htm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moors
> http://www.assatashakur.org/forum/they-all...ks-part-ii.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting brothers that although the moors greatly contributed to European civilization, this segment of world history is never uttered in "american" history classes....
> *


*
Best post Ive seen on here!*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

http://www.nbra.info/index.cfm?fuseaction=pages.blackgop:0


----------



## pesco 64

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 11 2011, 12:40 PM~19845393
> *Best post Ive seen on here!
> *


----------



## God's Son2

When our thoughts - which bring actions - are filled with hate against anyone, ***** or white, we are in a living hell. That is as real as hell will ever be. 
George Washington Carver 



Reading about nature is fine, but if a person walks in the woods and listens carefully, he can learn more than what is in books, for they speak with the voice of God. 
George Washington Carver


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Feb 11 2011, 06:39 PM~19847014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup with lil half dead?? havent heard anything from him in a looong time


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just a nice weekend ! Damn this flue!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 9 2011, 03:35 PM~19828262
> *Thats the problem.Easy to just say fuck it and let it go? Life has good times and bad times aswell as ups and downs.Main thing is we ride it out and make it do what it do.
> 
> This thread can go to shit but a mans heart shouldnt.
> Fundi ill give you a B- for effort  and a fail for in completion.Maybe next year youll have more knowledge in lowriding  lol
> *


YOU RIGHT DAWG..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 09:56 AM~19865297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BECAUSE YOU SO FAT AND GROSS ONLY A NASTY ASS CAVE BITCH WANTS YOU.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 07:56 AM~19865297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












































































:h5:


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2011, 08:56 PM~19733543
> *anybody ever see this clip of ol dirty bastard back in the day. This ***** was straight up ill
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that shit! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19870491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19870491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you love making yourself look like a retard dont you? lets see pics of dat cave bitch *****


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 06:06 PM~19870491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


who's your white boyfriend?


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 14 2011, 07:27 PM~19870714
> *who's your white boyfriend?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 14 2011, 07:53 PM~19871001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sexy!


----------



## bigtroubles1

west west


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 08:06 PM~19870491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2011, 01:33 AM~19873678
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sept 15 1988, 01:33 pm~19873678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
















:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 14 2011, 05:11 AM~19864882
> *YOU RIGHT DAWG..
> *


Most of the time


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTERMOM_@Feb 15 2011, 07:49 AM~19873998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












DAMN FUNDI YA MOMS GOT THAT 15 YEAR OLD MEXICAN BOY MUSTASCHE


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 15 2011, 07:43 AM~19873983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  X2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2011, 10:43 AM~19875345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN FUNDI YA MOMS GOT THAT 15 YEAR OLD MEXICAN BOY MUSTASCHE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2011, 09:43 AM~19875345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN FUNDI YA MOMS GOT THAT 15 YEAR OLD MEXICAN BOY MUSTASCHE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Got my ride on today! 75 plus and clear roads!!!!


----------



## Classic - Landau

sup my ninjas?


----------



## illstorm

*A new take on a classic*


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Feb 16 2011, 05:56 PM~19887029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A new take on a classic
> *



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :barf:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ok lets get back on trac, throwback, big ratttttttttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

now thats laying bumper


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2011, 10:44 PM~19897530
> *ok lets get back on trac, throwback, big ratttttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH DOGG!! :cheesy: THAT'S RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2011, 09:47 PM~19897576
> *now thats laying bumper
> *


i was gonna say the same thing, nobody c notches a frame anymore. i like that right there.


----------



## Cheech Marin

:0


----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 18 2011, 01:26 AM~19898717
> *i was gonna say the same thing, nobody c notches a frame anymore. i like that right there.
> *


yea they rather have a high ass lock up then drag ass


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

boy you dont see them brown house shoes to match the tre :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

WTzb1av_yMM&feature


----------



## ROBLEDO

JJjT9mawh4s&feature


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2011, 08:44 PM~19897530
> *ok lets get back on trac, throwback, big ratttttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:boink: 








mafia 4 life


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2011, 07:12 PM~19912699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mafia 4 life
> *


daaaamn! look at da shitter on that critter! :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol any 1 got pics of the truck mural on that car


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Let's get these rides done! i gotta get my paper right


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Feb 18 2011, 02:57 AM~19900005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Black women are the shit!!!!!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 10 2011, 07:22 AM~19834660
> *Fred Hampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI execution of Fred Hampton and Mark Clark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original six Black Panthers (November, 1966) Top left to right: Elbert "Big Man" Howard; Huey P. Newton (Defense Minister), Sherman Forte, Bobby Seale (Chairman). Bottom: Reggie Forte and Little Bobby Hutton (Treasurer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 20 2011, 02:02 PM~19916200
> *Black women smell like shit!!!!!
> *


FIXT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 01:00 AM~19920699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAST I HEARD, DUDE WAS BACK IN PRISON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHO CEE??


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 01:19 AM~19920852
> *LAST I HEARD, DUDE WAS BACK IN PRISON
> *


NOPE....


----------



## Eazy

*I see y'all still got the same fuc'ery going on in here :uh: What up 64 CRAWLING... How them lacs and that 59 coming :0 *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:33 AM~19920966
> *I see y'all still got the same fuc'ery going on in here :uh: What up 64 CRAWLING... How them lacs and that 59 coming :0
> *


SUP HOMIEEEEEE.. SLOW MAN REAL SLOW, HOME FIRST YA DIG BUT SPRING TIME SHOULD TELL IT THO YA KNOW CUZ, WHAT 59 :wow: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin: HOWS THANGS YOUR WAY HOMIE,LOVIN THE LAC


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 19 2011, 07:12 PM~19912699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mafia 4 life
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 01:29 AM~19920933
> *WHO CEE??
> *


MAKO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

O I AINT HEAR NOTHIN


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 01:36 AM~19920991
> *SUP HOMIEEEEEE.. SLOW MAN REAL SLOW, HOME FIRST YA DIG BUT SPRING TIME SHOULD TELL IT THO YA KNOW CUZ, WHAT 59 :wow:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOWS THANGS YOUR WAY HOMIE,LOVIN THE LAC
> *


Thanks G.... Yeah gotz to take care of the crib, I know all about that... Wanted to 90 out the lac but i'ma wait till next year.. Dont want to miss being in traffic so Im out here all spring summer and fall!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 01:33 AM~19920966
> *I see y'all still got the same fuc'ery going on in here :uh: What up 64 CRAWLING... How them lacs and that 59 coming :0
> *


COUPE IS BOUT TO BE PAINTED (I'MA HOLD ON TO IT FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND USE IT AS MY DAILY).. 2 DOOR BROUGHAM IS GETTIN THE THANG DONE TO IT. I GOTTA MAKE THAT HUMP TO ROCHESTER TO BLOW THE BRAINS OUT.. MAN, 7 HR DRIVE


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 01:36 AM~19920991
> *SUP HOMIEEEEEE.. SLOW MAN REAL SLOW, HOME FIRST YA DIG BUT SPRING TIME SHOULD TELL IT THO YA KNOW CUZ, WHAT 59 :wow:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOWS THANGS YOUR WAY HOMIE,LOVIN THE LAC</span>
> *




<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*Im starting a part 1 build up of the rida next sunday.. part 2 gonna be the 90'd shit :biggrin: *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 01:51 AM~19921106
> *Thanks G.... Yeah gotz to take care of the crib, I know all about that... Wanted to 90 out the lac but i'ma wait till next year.. Dont want to miss being in traffic so Im out here all spring summer and fall!!
> *


MAYBE YOU COULD JUST DO A 90 FRONT CLIP FOR NOW


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:51 AM~19921106
> *Thanks G.... Yeah gotz to take care of the crib, I know all about that... Wanted to 90 out the lac but i'ma wait till next year.. Dont want to miss being in traffic so Im out here all spring summer and fall!!
> *


YEA TRU THAT, ITS STILL CLEAN OG`D ,SO WHATS IT HITTIN?? IN THE AVATAR LOOKS LIKE ITS DOIN THA DAMN THANG :cheesy:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 14 2011, 06:06 PM~19870491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 01:52 AM~19921109
> *COUPE IS BOUT TO BE PAINTED (I'MA HOLD ON TO IT FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND USE IT AS MY DAILY)..  2 DOOR BROUGHAM IS GETTIN THE THANG DONE TO IT. I GOTTA MAKE THAT HUMP TO ROCHESTER TO BLOW THE BRAINS OUT.. MAN, 7 HR DRIVE
> *


Right on bruh  Sometimes you gotta risk it to get them biscuts G  ..... You'll see in my build up... Everytime me and my cuzz was working on the rida tryna get it done before our deadline we i drove it to his house 40miles away.. worked on it all day and night till the morning then parking it in my garage at 8am lol.... Sometimes thats what it takes.... I could've left it at his house but i always want my shit garaged...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HOPE TO HIT ST L UP MY PATNA FROM EAST ST L, ILL HIT YA UP IFI FALL THREW THAT WAY!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 01:54 AM~19921144
> *YEA TRU THAT, ITS STILL CLEAN OG`D ,SO WHATS IT HITTIN?? IN THE AVATAR LOOKS LIKE ITS DOIN THA DAMN THANG :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 01:56 AM~19921166
> *Right on bruh   Sometimes you gotta risk it to get them biscuts G  ..... You'll see in my build up... Everytime me and my cuzz was working on the rida tryna get it done before our deadline we i drove it to his house 40miles away.. worked on it all day and night till the morning then parking it in my garage at 8am lol.... Sometimes thats what it takes.... I could've left it at his house but i always want my shit garaged...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 01:54 AM~19921144
> *YEA TRU THAT, ITS STILL CLEAN OG`D ,SO WHATS IT HITTIN?? IN THE AVATAR LOOKS LIKE ITS DOIN THA DAMN THANG :cheesy:
> *


That was in 06' before I owned it... That was Black Sunday and it was doing 69 inches... Double Piston 14 batteries 14wheels.. I calmed it down cause then it was never on the streets as a street car.. Now it's a single piston everything hardlined wit dimes on her...real clean... but it'll clown still:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:01 AM~19921206
> *That was in 06' before I owned it... That was Black Sunday and it was doing 69 inches... Double Piston 14 batteries 14wheels.. I calmed it down cause then it was never on the streets as a street car.. Now it's a single piston everything hardlined wit dimes on her...real clean... but it'll clown still:biggrin:
> *


 :0 SAME FRAME?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:01 AM~19921206
> *That was in 06' before I owned it... That was Black Sunday and it was doing 69 inches... Double Piston 14 batteries 14wheels.. I calmed it down cause then it was never on the streets as a street car.. Now it's a single piston everything hardlined wit dimes on her...real clean... but it'll clown still:biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS DOIN IT!!!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:02 AM~19921215
> *:0 SAME FRAME?
> *


Fully Wrapped Homies frame


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:06 AM~19921237
> *Fully Wrapped Homies frame
> *


OH YOU GOOD MONEY THEN


----------



## Eazy

What the trunk looked like at first...










After me and my cuzz jumped in there :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:09 AM~19921258
> *What the trunk looked like at first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After me and my cuzz jumped in there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH YOU CLEANED IT UP REAL NICE.. WHAT YOU DOING FOR TUNES?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

REAL CLEAN BRO


----------



## Eazy

Before....










After... new paint, top, dimes, chrome undies, etc... next interior and 90'd


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:12 AM~19921280
> *YEAH YOU CLEANED IT UP REAL NICE.. WHAT YOU DOING FOR TUNES?
> *


Thanks homie, shid nothing major just two 12s in a custom box to go across the whole bac of the trunk.. just simple.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:13 AM~19921289
> *Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After... new paint, top, dimes, chrome undies, etc... next interior and 90'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN E, IT WAS ALREADY CLEAN.. I CAN SEE WHERE YOU REMOVED THE TRIM THOUGH


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 02:13 AM~19921288
> *REAL CLEAN BRO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:15 AM~19921301
> *DAMN E, IT WAS ALREADY CLEAN.. I CAN SEE WHERE YOU REMOVED THE TRIM THOUGH
> *


You talking bout the side molding? Yeah that had to come off, I hate that molding strip. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:14 AM~19921299
> *Thanks homie, shid nothing major just two 12s in a custom box to go across the whole bac of the trunk.. just simple.
> *


SHIT THAT'S ALL YOU NEED.. LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A TITE SQUEEZE THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY KNOW BOUT BOSE SPEAKERS? I WAS THINKING BOUT TAKING OUT MY PIONEER 6 X 9's AND GOING WITH BOSE, BUT I DON'T KNOW ENOUGH ABOUT THEM


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:17 AM~19921330
> *SHIT THAT'S ALL YOU NEED.. LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE A TITE SQUEEZE THOUGH
> *


Got hell room still, just dont look it because of the camera angle... But a "tite squeeze" may be right.. *Thats why the name of the car, ...."A1 YOLA"... *fits so well on so many different levels ...tightly pac'd :biggrin: dope :biggrin: fresh dope :biggrin: etc :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

*Black Sunday 06'*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:21 AM~19921357
> *Got hell room still, just dont look it because of the camera angle... But a "tite squeeze" may be right.. Thats why the name of the car, ...."A1 YOLA"...  fits so well on so many different levels ...tightly pac'd  :biggrin: dope :biggrin: fresh dope :biggrin: etc  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Eazy+Feb 21 2011, 02:09 AM~19921258-->
> 
> 
> 
> What the trunk looked like at first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After me and my cuzz jumped in there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:13 AM~19921289
> *Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After... new paint, top, dimes, chrome undies, etc... next interior and 90'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! Eazy, I'm proud of you...REAL TALK!!! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:17 AM~19921318
> *You talking bout the side molding? Yeah that had to come off, I hate that molding strip. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 I SEE PEOPLE LEAVE IT ON WITH FULL 90 CONVERSION, SHITS LOOKS CRAZZY LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 03:20 AM~19921349
> *ANYBODY KNOW BOUT BOSE SPEAKERS? I WAS THINKING BOUT TAKING OUT MY PIONEER 6 X 9's AND GOING WITH BOSE, BUT I DON'T KNOW ENOUGH ABOUT THEM
> *


I DONT BUT ANY NAME BRAND 3 WAY 6X9 SOUND HELLA GOOD WITH A NICE AMP


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 02:30 AM~19921410
> *X2 I SEE PEOPLE LEAVE IT ON WITH FULL 90 CONVERSION, SHITS LOOKS CRAZZY LOL
> *


MAKES NO SENSE.. I CAN SEE IF YOU GOT A 90 FRONT CLIP ONLY, BUT NOT A 90 AND AN 80 DOOR MOLDING


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 02:32 AM~19921420
> *I DONT BUT ANY NAME BRAND 3 WAY 6X9 SOUND HELLA GOOD WITH A NICE AMP
> *


I BEG TO DIFFER.. I DON'T THINK A KEENWOOD 6 X 9 IS GOODER THAN A PIONEER. BUT I HEAR THAT BOSE SPEAKERS ARE GOOD IN THE HOUSE.. I JUST DON'T KNOW A BOUT A CAR


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 20 2011, 02:03 PM~19916209
> *Fred Hampton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI execution of Fred Hampton and Mark Clark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original six Black Panthers (November, 1966) Top left to right: Elbert "Big Man" Howard; Huey P. Newton (Defense Minister), Sherman Forte, Bobby Seale (Chairman). Bottom: Reggie Forte and Little Bobby Hutton (Treasurer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IDK NOW I HAD BOTH IN 3 WAY AND COULND TELL THE DIFFERANCE AT ALL IT WAS NICE AND LOUD/CLEAR TO ME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 02:38 AM~19921457
> *IDK NOW I HAD BOTH IN 3 WAY AND COULND TELL THE DIFFERANCE AT ALL IT WAS NICE AND LOUD/CLEAR TO ME
> *


I'MA DO MY RESEARCH ON BOSE.. I WOULD JUST COP 'EM AND TRY 'EM, BUT I HEAR THEY COST A GRIP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 03:32 AM~19921425
> *MAKES NO SENSE.. I CAN SEE IF YOU GOT A 90 FRONT CLIP ONLY, BUT NOT A 90 AND AN 80 DOOR MOLDING
> *


I SEEN 3 LIKE THAT WAY BACK WHEN I GUESS WHEN THEY AINT KNOW NO BETTA LOL


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 21 2011, 02:29 AM~19921402
> *Damn!!! Eazy, I'm proud of you...REAL TALK!!! :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks D-BO!!! You know wat it iz!!! Tryna Rep Homie...x35 of'em!


----------



## mrboscodelagente




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Feb 21 2011, 02:29 AM~19921402
> *Damn!!! Eazy, I'm proud of you...REAL TALK!!! :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*And D-BO, WE DID ALL OF THAT WORK IN THE MATTER OF LIKE 3-4 MONTHS!!! AND THAT WAS INBETWEEN WORKING 2 FULLTIME JOBS! WE WENT HARD MAYNE!! That shit was tuff.. :happysad: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ID TEAR THAT UPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:32 AM~19921425
> *MAKES NO SENSE.. I CAN SEE IF YOU GOT A 90 FRONT CLIP ONLY, BUT NOT A 90 AND AN 80 DOOR MOLDING
> *


I just never been a fan of'em.... Hell I even shaved my antenna, didn't like the look (and it worked)


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Feb 21 2011, 02:32 AM~19921420-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT BUT ANY NAME BRAND 3 WAY 6X9 SOUND HELLA GOOD WITH A NICE AMP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 02:35 AM~19921434
> *I BEG TO DIFFER.. I DON'T THINK A KEENWOOD 6 X 9 IS GOODER THAN A PIONEER.  BUT I HEAR THAT BOSE SPEAKERS ARE GOOD IN THE HOUSE.. I JUST DON'T KNOW A BOUT A CAR
> *


As long as that shit thumps....... and it has clarity at the same time, do watever works homies...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:50 AM~19921520
> *Hell I even shaved my antenna*


DOING MINE TO, ITS THERE FOR NO REASON, I DONT PLAY THE RADIO LOL


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2011, 02:53 AM~19921534
> *DOING MINE TO, ITS THERE FOR NO REASON, I DONT PLAY THE RADIO LOL
> *


Same feelings I had..


----------



## 187PURE

DECIDED TO STICK WITH PIONEER.. ****** BEEN RIDING WITH THEM FOR OVER 20 YEARS NOW.. MIGHT AS WELL STICK WITH TRADITION.. SOME 4-WAYS SHOULD DO A ***** SOME JUSTICE


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 01:31 AM~19921634
> *DECIDED TO STICK WITH PIONEER.. ****** BEEN RIDING WITH THEM FOR OVER 20 YEARS NOW.. MIGHT AS WELL STICK WITH TRADITION.. SOME 4-WAYS SHOULD DO A ***** SOME JUSTICE
> *


Cant go wrong.








6 pioneers in the back and 2 behind the kick panels. I wanted 10 but didnt want to butcher the car all up


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 21 2011, 09:31 AM~19922103
> *Cant go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 pioneers in the back and 2 behind the kick panels. I wanted 10 but didnt want to butcher the car all up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

k6BZ2zvh6D0&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

tbqid8eJB_A&feature=related


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 01:31 AM~19921634
> *DECIDED TO STICK WITH PIONEER.. ****** BEEN RIDING WITH THEM FOR OVER 20 YEARS NOW.. MIGHT AS WELL STICK WITH TRADITION.. SOME 4-WAYS SHOULD DO A ***** SOME JUSTICE
> *


 The best IMO. If you wanna pay $350.00 a set. These are the ones that replaced the T595 hardtops. their special order from JBL dealers. 

http://www.jbl.com/EN-GB/Products/Pages/Pr...T=1&tsT=0&ovT=1


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 12:09 AM~19921258
> *What the trunk looked like at first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After me and my cuzz jumped in there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Good job.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2011, 05:14 PM~19924837
> *The best IMO. If you wanna pay $350.00 a set. These are the ones that replaced the T595 hardtops. their special order from JBL dealers.
> 
> http://www.jbl.com/EN-GB/Products/Pages/Pr...T=1&tsT=0&ovT=1
> *


cool


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2011, 05:15 PM~19924848
> *Good job.
> *


Crenshaw!!! What up with you foolio? Thanks alot man.. just tryna keep it clean and stay in traffic... How you been G?


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 22 2011, 12:08 AM~19929875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 09:26 PM~19928632
> *Crenshaw!!! What up with you foolio? Thanks alot man.. just tryna keep it clean and stay in traffic... How you been G?
> *


All is good man, thanks for asking. I been kicking it doing other stuff but my heart still in it and the ride is coming along.


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2011, 09:44 PM~19897530
> *ok lets get back on trac, throwback, big ratttttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 63 is hard as hell look at that is getting me motivated to work on my six tray again


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2011, 12:46 AM~19753410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i used to break to that, planet patrol, jonzun crew etc...soul sonic force.... :biggrin:
> *


Man! i used to breakdance to this song!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Feb 21 2011, 12:46 AM~19921501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Nothing sexier than a fine dark skinned black woman with a nappy afro :wow:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 20 2011, 12:03 PM~19916209
> *JANE ELLIOT AND THE BLUE EYES/BROWN EYES EXPERIMENT</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac355/forumzzz/misc/eyestorm-300x226.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> In 1968. One day after the assassination of Martin Luther King Jr, school teacher Jane Elliott <a href=\'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Elliott\' target=\'_blank\'>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Elliott</a>, internationally known lecturer, diversity trainer, and recipient of the National Mental Health Association Award for Excellence in Education, exposed prejudice and bigotry for what it is, an irrational class system based upon purely arbitrary factors. She put together an experiment in which she divided a class of eight year old white students by blonde hair, blues and brown hair, brown eyes. The purpose was to teach the children about racism and what it is like to be a minority in America. Little did she know that this exercise would accurately demonstrate the affects of discrimination amongst minorities in general.
> 
> Jane asked the children why they thought something like the assassination of Martin Luther king Jr could happen. Elliott asked them what the children knew about blacks. The children responded with various racial stereotypes such as ****** were unintelligent or could not hold jobs. "I finally said, Do you kids have any idea how it feels to be something other than white in this country?". after expressing keen interest, the children agreed to go through an exercise to help understand.
> 
> Starting that day things would change. She began to teach the whole class that the brown eyed children were smarter and superior than blue eyed students. She allowed them to have extra privileges like second helpings at lunch, access to the new jungle gym and five extra minutes at recess. She would not allow blue-eyed and brown-eyed children to drink from the same water fountain. The brown-eyed children sat in the front of the room, the blue-eyed children were sent to the back. The brown-eyed children were encouraged to play only with their brown-eyed peers and to ignore their lifelong blue-eyed friends. She told the class that blue eyed children were trouble makers and slow learners.
> 
> Within 15 minutes, Elliott says, she observed her brown-eyed students morph into youthful supremacists and blue-eyed children become uncertain and intimidated. Brown-eyed children "<span style=\'color:blue\'>became domineering and arrogant and judgmental and cool," she says. "And smart! Smart! All of a sudden, disabled readers were reading. I thought, ‘This is not possible, this is my imagination.’ And I watched bright, blue-eyed kids become stupid and frightened and frustrated and angry and resentful and distrustful. It was absolutely the strangest thing I’d ever experienced."
> 
> Yes the new "racial " stigma impressed upon these children would affect their learning ability. With this new self confidence, once failing brown eyed students all of the sudden were making straight A's. Interestingly a few days later, Elliot told the class of children that she was wrong and that the blue eyed children were smarter and better and deserved the privileges previously bestowed upon the brown eyed students. The reverse began to happen. The blue eyed children would bully and domineer the brown eyed children. Blue-eyed children improved their grades, and managed mathematical and reading tasks that had proved out of their grasp before. Brown eyed students who were making progress before began to stumble over simple questions.
> 
> Although this exercise was very controversial and Elliot received a lot of criticism for it, she accurately displayed the affects upon African Americans to discrimination at that time and the stereotypes and negative image of black people today.
> 
> Today in this Eurocentric American society many blacks succumb to the negative stereotypes placed upon them like those children in Jane Elliot's experiment. Like those children, our self worth as a people has been distorted from an early age due to the subliminal brain washing many of us go through in grade school. Rather than being taught our true history, we are given only the fragments of the slave trade in which we were property and not a people. Just like the student's in Elliot's experiment who began to rebel in frustration over their new stereotypes of unimportance and lack of intelligence, many black males today rebel into a life of crime due to their stereotypes.
> They began to believe what they have been subliminally taught through "American" schools and the media. Rather than being straight forwardly told they are of lesser intelligence our children are being subliminally programed into such thinking.
> How many of us recall the TAAS "statistics" in which for no apparent reason, students were told that white students scored higher on the tests than African American students? Ironically many of these grade scores were taken from blacks in inner cities and whites in urban areas. What was the purpose of such information? As Jane Elliot demonstrated, the human brain is what you make out of it. No one is superior or inferior...
> 
> To see this actual experiment conducted, see the documentary on Youtube "A class divided". http://www.neatorama.com/2009/03/27/jane-e...ment-on-racism/ http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A1132480
> 
> 6BrFHq-t2VY&feature=related*


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2011, 07:28 AM~19931338
> *JANE ELLIOT AND THE BLUE EYES/BROWN EYES EXPERIMENT</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac355/forumzzz/misc/eyestorm-300x226.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> In 1968. One day after the assassination of Martin Luther King Jr, school teacher Jane Elliott <a href=\'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Elliott\' target=\'_blank\'>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Elliott</a>, internationally known lecturer, diversity trainer, and recipient of the National Mental Health Association Award for Excellence in Education, exposed prejudice and bigotry for what it is, an irrational class system based upon purely arbitrary factors. She put together an experiment in which she divided a class of eight year old white students by blonde hair, blues and brown hair, brown eyes. The purpose was to teach the children about racism and what it is like to be a minority in America. Little did she know that this exercise would accurately demonstrate the affects of discrimination amongst minorities in general.
> 
> Jane asked the children why they thought something like the assassination of Martin Luther king Jr could happen. Elliott asked them what the children knew about blacks. The children responded with various racial stereotypes such as ****** were unintelligent or could not hold jobs. "I finally said, Do you kids have any idea how it feels to be something other than white in this country?". after expressing keen interest, the children agreed to go through an exercise to help understand.
> 
> Starting that day things would change. She began to teach the whole class that the brown eyed children were smarter and superior than blue eyed students. She allowed them to have extra privileges like second helpings at lunch, access to the new jungle gym and five extra minutes at recess. She would not allow blue-eyed and brown-eyed children to drink from the same water fountain. The brown-eyed children sat in the front of the room, the blue-eyed children were sent to the back. The brown-eyed children were encouraged to play only with their brown-eyed peers and to ignore their lifelong blue-eyed friends. She told the class that blue eyed children were trouble makers and slow learners.
> 
> Within 15 minutes, Elliott says, she observed her brown-eyed students morph into youthful supremacists and blue-eyed children become uncertain and intimidated. Brown-eyed children "<span style=\'color:blue\'>became domineering and arrogant and judgmental and cool," she says. "And smart! Smart! All of a sudden, disabled readers were reading. I thought, ‘This is not possible, this is my imagination.’ And I watched bright, blue-eyed kids become stupid and frightened and frustrated and angry and resentful and distrustful. It was absolutely the strangest thing I’d ever experienced."
> 
> Yes the new "racial " stigma impressed upon these children would affect their learning ability. With this new self confidence, once failing brown eyed students all of the sudden were making straight A's. Interestingly a few days later, Elliot told the class of children that she was wrong and that the blue eyed children were smarter and better and deserved the privileges previously bestowed upon the brown eyed students. The reverse began to happen. The blue eyed children would bully and domineer the brown eyed children. Blue-eyed children improved their grades, and managed mathematical and reading tasks that had proved out of their grasp before. Brown eyed students who were making progress before began to stumble over simple questions.
> 
> Although this exercise was very controversial and Elliot received a lot of criticism for it, she accurately displayed the affects upon African Americans to discrimination at that time and the stereotypes image of black people today.
> 
> Today in this Eurocentric American society many blacks succumb to the negative stereotypes placed upon them like those children in Jane Elliot's experiment. Like those children, our self worth as a people has been distorted from an early age due to the subliminal brain washing many of us go through in grade school. Rather being taught our true history we are given only the fragments of the slave trade in which we were property and not a people. Just like the student's in Elliot's experiment who began to rebel in frustration over their new stereotypes of unimportance and lack of intelligence, many black males today rebel into a life of crime due to their stereotypes.
> They began to believe what they have been subliminally taught through "American" schools and the media. Rather than being straight forwardly told they are of lesser intelligence our children are being subliminally programed into such thinking.
> How many of us recall the TAAS "statistics" in which for no apparent reason, students were told that white students scored higher on the tests than African American students? Ironically many of these grade scores were taken from blacks in inner cities and whites in urban areas. What was the purpose of such information? As Jane Elliot demonstrated, the human brain is what you make out of it. No one is superior or inferior...
> 
> To see this actual experiment conducted, see the documentary on Youtube "A class divided". http://www.neatorama.com/2009/03/27/jane-e...ment-on-racism/ http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A1132480
> 
> 6BrFHq-t2VY&feature=related
> *


ALTHOUGH YOUR POSTINGS ARE COOL, THEY'RE UNBELIEVABLY CONTRADICTING.


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

_YOUNG HOGG!! KEEPIN IT REAL, NO POTATO CHIPPIN_ :0


----------



## 187PURE

:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE




----------



## back2dsouth

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:26 PM~19937645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what issue month n year was this from ??? one of my favs


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by back2dsouth_@Feb 22 2011, 11:54 PM~19937946
> *what issue month n year was this from ???  one of my favs
> *


YOU GOTTA ASK CRENSHAW'S FINEST.. DON'T GET ME TO LYING


----------



## 187PURE

FROM NOW ON, FOR EVERY NEGATIVE POST, I'MA POST 10 POSITIVE ONES


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 23 2011, 12:03 AM~19937988
> *FROM NOW ON, FOR EVERY NEGATIVE POST, I'MA POST 10 POSITIVE ONES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2011, 10:26 AM~19931330
> *:biggrin: Nothing sexier than a fine dark skinned black woman with a nappy afro :wow:
> *



X2.. She nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:33 PM~19937726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks 187PURE. You beat me to it :biggrin: It's about time we start recognizing our major contributions to the Lowrider movement. I doubt we will ever get the credit and recognition we deserve so let's take it upon ourselves to take what's rightfully ours.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 23 2011, 12:58 AM~19938438
> *Thanks 187PURE. You beat me to it :biggrin: It's about time we start recognizing our major contributions to the Lowrider movement. I doubt we will ever get the credit and recognition we deserve so let's take it upon ourselves to take what's rightfully ours.
> *


YEAH REAL TALK.. YOU GOTTA TAKE IT. IT'S ALWAYS BEEN A STRUGGLE FOR THE BLACK MAN. JOHN H. JOHNSON (FOUNDER OF EBONY/JET MAGAZINE) STARTED HIS COMPANY ON A $500 LOAN. HE HAD TO PUT HIS MOMMA'S FURNITURE UP FOR COLATERLAL TO GET THE MONEY. NOBODY (THE OTHER RACE) WOULD REALLY FUCK WITH HIM DIRECTLY. HE HAD TO DO IT ON HIS OWN (TAKE THAT SHIT). NOW LOOK AT WHAT HE ACHEIVED; A MULTI MILLION DOLLAR CORPORATION


----------



## 187PURE

ONE THING I FORGOT TO MENTION.. A MAN (OF THE OTHER RACE) GAVE JOHNSON A SHOT AT ADVERTISEMENT AFTER SEVERAL TURN DOWNS. THE MAN GAVE JOHNSON A SHOT BECAUSE HE HAD AN ARTICLE ABOUT A BLACK MAN WHOM THE MAN (OF THE OTHER RACE) ADMIRED <YALL WITH ME SO FAR?> NOW THIS BLACK MAN IN JOHNSON'S ARTICLE WAS THE SAME MAN WHO GAVE THE MAN (OF THE OTHER RACE) A PAIR OF SHOES. NOW BECAUSE OF THIS ARTICLE, THE MAN WAS QUITE IMPRESSED, AND THE REST IS HISTORY.. JOHNSON WAS THOROUGH (FROM TOP TO BOTTOM); HE COVERED ALL GROUNDS. WHAT'S THE ODDS OF HAVING AN ARTICLE OF A GENTLEMAN THAT SO HAPPENED TO BE THE SAME MAN WHO GAVE THAT GUY A PAIR OF SHOES?? LOL.. NOT ONLY WAS JOHNSON THOROUGH, HE WAS PERSISTANT; WOULD'NT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER

THAT'S THE THOUGHT FOR TODAY FELLAS- "PERSISTANCE"

YOU CAN FAIL TEN TIMES, BUT SHIT.. THE ELEVENTH MUTHAFUCKIN TIME, YOU MIGHT SUCCEED


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

TTT.. im tryin to make a impact like these before me in this game..


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:03 PM~19937988
> *FROM NOW ON, FOR EVERY NEGATIVE POST, I'MA POST 10 POSITIVE ONES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/crime/ri...ft-1273260.html


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 23 2011, 07:57 AM~19940154
> *http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/crime/ri...ft-1273260.html
> *


rrrrrrrrrreeepooost!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 23 2011, 10:57 AM~19940154
> *http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/crime/ri...ft-1273260.html
> *


IT'S HARD FOR SOME OF THESE HOODRAT BITCHES.. COULD'NT LEAVE THE RUG RATS IN THE DRESSING ROOM WHILE SHE FUCKED THE POLE


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2011, 08:53 PM~19937935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* THATS MY ***** ANT........R.I.P.  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 23 2011, 08:57 AM~19940154
> *http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/crime/ri...ft-1273260.html
> *


 whats this gotta do with the topic? take that shit to OT Fundi :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 23 2011, 04:48 PM~19942559
> *whats this gotta do with the topic? take that shit to OT Fundi :uh:
> *


im in my garage putting in work, what you doing for lowriding?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 23 2011, 02:52 PM~19942589
> *im in my garage putting in work, what you doing for lowriding?
> *


You are in NO position to even question my history, contribution or money spent in Lowriding. 

I have more invested into lowrider bikes back in the 90's than you have in cars in the last 10 years fatso. :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 23 2011, 04:59 PM~19942634
> *You are in NO position to even question my history, contribution or money spent in Lowriding.
> 
> I have more invested into lowrider bikes back in the 90's than you have in cars in the last 10 years fatso.  :uh:
> *


whatever angel, you act like you all that. i tried calling you when i came to cali and you didnt answer. talking about being a real rider, but dont invite no to a BBQ.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 23 2011, 03:01 PM~19942653
> *whatever angel, you act like you all that. i tried calling you when i came to cali and you didnt answer. talking about being a real rider, but dont invite no to a BBQ.
> *


 :uh: more lies


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 23 2011, 05:05 PM~19942674
> *:uh: more lies
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

angel been building his impalla for 10 years and we aint seen yet.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 23 2011, 05:10 PM~19942706
> *angel been building his impalla for 10 years and we aint seen yet.
> *


MAN HOW MANY SCREEN NAMES YOU GOT?? :uh: FUNDIMOTORSPORTS, CANDIMAN, 96ROADMASTER, UNCLE RUCKUS.. WHAT'S NEXT :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 23 2011, 03:26 PM~19942858
> *MAN HOW MANY SCREEN NAMES YOU GOT?? :uh:  FUNDIMOTORSPORTS, CANDIMAN, 96ROADMASTER, UNCLE RUCKUS.. WHAT'S NEXT :uh:
> *


offtopic is another


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 23 2011, 03:26 PM~19942858
> *MAN HOW MANY SCREEN NAMES YOU GOT?? :uh:  FUNDIMOTORSPORTS, CANDIMAN, 96ROADMASTER, UNCLE RUCKUS.. WHAT'S NEXT :uh:
> *


Lets get some shit clear real quick Derrick! That aint me. I never hid behind a fake name or account.  Haven't posted in a minute and some fuckin troll cracker got you ****** worked up. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus+Feb 23 2011, 03:01 PM~19942653-->
> 
> 
> 
> whatever angel, you act like you all that. i tried calling you when i came to cali and you didnt answer. talking about being a real rider, but dont invite no to a BBQ.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. i don't know how you got my number and i dont hang with L7's anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Uncle [email protected] 23 2011, 03:10 PM~19942706
> *angel been building his impalla for 10 years and we aint seen yet.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> better than building a roadmaster or pretty much anything else for any length of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:26 PM~19942858
> *MAN HOW MANY SCREEN NAMES YOU GOT?? :uh:  FUNDIMOTORSPORTS, CANDIMAN, 96ROADMASTER, UNCLE RUCKUS.. WHAT'S NEXT :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ridicules man.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Feb 23 2011, 05:56 PM~19943907
> *Lets get some shit clear real quick Derrick! That aint me. I never hid behind a fake name or account.  Haven't posted in a minute and some fuckin troll cracker got you ****** worked up. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 23 2011, 07:56 PM~19943907
> *Lets get some shit clear real quick Derrick! That aint me. I never hid behind a fake name or account.  Haven't posted in a minute and some fuckin troll cracker got you ****** worked up. :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 23 2011, 08:20 PM~19944126
> *lol. i don't know how you got my number and i dont hang with L7's anyway.
> 
> better than building a roadmaster or pretty much anything else for any length of time.
> ridicules man.
> :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Stupid shit up in here again.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 23 2011, 08:20 PM~19944126
> *lol. i don't know how you got my number and i dont hang with L7's anyway.
> 
> better than building a roadmaster or pretty much anything else for any length of time.
> ridicules man.
> :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 21 2011, 03:32 AM~19921425
> *MAKES NO SENSE.. I CAN SEE IF YOU GOT A 90 FRONT CLIP ONLY, BUT NOT A 90 AND AN 80 DOOR MOLDING
> *










:wow:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 15 2011, 01:33 AM~19873678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol The funny thing about that is interracial porn is the top selling in the porn industry right now... You can't help but wonder... Who is buying all this porn and getting off on seeing brothas tearing up white girls... It certainly isn't us because we don't even make up 15% of the population :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 24 2011, 01:04 AM~19947717
> *lol The funny thing about that is interracial porn is the top selling in the porn industry right now... You can't help but wonder... Who is buying all this porn and getting off on seeing brothas tearing up white girls... It certainly isn't us because we don't even make up 15% of the population :uh:
> *


real shit fam :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 22 2011, 09:53 PM~19937935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice Pics homie I LOVE BEING A BLACK RIDER


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 24 2011, 01:14 AM~19947751
> *  Nice Pics homie I LOVE BEING A BLACK RIDER
> *


 :h5: Big ups to the brothas that are celebrating this month of black history by spreading the word about our contributions to Lowrider culture. For all you others black lowriders, that were coming in this topic before and are pretending like you don't see this because you are too scared to acknowledge black history in fear of what your lowrider friends may think... You ought to be ashamed of yourselves :uh:


----------



## CHUCC

http://hogg-upmagazine.com/hogg01_flash/#/Magazine/0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 24 2011, 01:27 AM~19947789
> *:h5: Big ups to the brothas that are celebrating this month of black history by spreading the word about our contributions to Lowrider culture. For all you others black lowriders, that were coming in this topic before and are pretending like you don't see this because you are too scared to acknowledge black history in fear of what your lowrider friends may think... You ought to be ashamed of yourselves :uh:
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Your a idiot.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 24 2011, 09:09 AM~19948415
> *Your a idiot.
> *


shut up


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 24 2011, 03:27 AM~19947789
> *:h5: Big ups to the brothas that are celebrating this month of black history by spreading the word about our contributions to Lowrider culture. For all you others black lowriders, that were coming in this topic before and are pretending like you don't see this because you are too scared to acknowledge black history in fear of what your lowrider friends may think... You ought to be ashamed of yourselves :uh:
> *


REAL TALK MAN.. THEY COME IN THIS TOPIC WITHOUT LOGGING IN (TO HIDE THEMSELVES) SNOOPING THE FUCK AROUND, SEEING WHAT THE FUCK WE DOING, AND AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY.. NOW I ADMIT, I SHUT DOWN THE ORIGINAL TOPIC BECAUSE IT WENT TO THE TOILET BECAUSE I EITHER LEFT IT UNCHECKED OR LET THE BULLSHIT JUST HAPPEN. NOW WE GOT A FRESH TOPIC WITH LESS BULLSHIT.. THEY ("BLACK LOWRIDERS") SHOULD CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING.. DAMN!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Feb 24 2011, 09:09 AM~19948415-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your a idiot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 24 2011, 09:22 AM~19948472
> *shut up
> *


AND FUNDI STOP TALKING TO YOURSELF :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Good Morning Brothers


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 24 2011, 01:27 AM~19947789
> *:h5: Big ups to the brothas that are celebrating this month of black history by spreading the word about our contributions to Lowrider culture. For all you others black lowriders, that were coming in this topic before and are pretending like you don't see this because you are too scared to acknowledge black history in fear of what your lowrider friends may think... You ought to be ashamed of yourselves :uh:
> *


Damn Slick your on fire doggy!!!!! Proud Black Riders ! I don't gives a fuck about "Blending "  Im actually working with another group of brothers In south Texas we are In the process of putting a Texas ***** Lowrider Picnic together every year :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2011, 09:26 AM~19949143
> *REAL TALK MAN.. THEY COME IN THIS TOPIC WITHOUT LOGGING IN (TO HIDE THEMSELVES) SNOOPING THE FUCK AROUND, SEEING WHAT THE FUCK WE DOING, AND AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY.. NOW I ADMIT, I SHUT DOWN THE ORIGINAL TOPIC BECAUSE IT WENT TO THE TOILET BECAUSE I EITHER LEFT IT UNCHECKED OR LET THE BULLSHIT JUST HAPPEN.  NOW WE GOT A FRESH TOPIC WITH LESS BULLSHIT.. THEY ("BLACK LOWRIDERS") SHOULD CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING.. DAMN!
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2011, 09:31 AM~19949183
> *AND FUNDI STOP TALKING TO YOURSELF :uh:
> *


he forgot to take his bi-polar medicine today


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2011, 09:31 AM~19949183
> *AND FUNDI STOP TALKING TO YOURSELF :uh:
> *


Go slap your self please! :uh:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2011, 11:26 AM~19949143
> *REAL TALK MAN.. THEY COME IN THIS TOPIC WITHOUT LOGGING IN (TO HIDE THEMSELVES) SNOOPING THE FUCK AROUND, SEEING WHAT THE FUCK WE DOING, AND AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY.. NOW I ADMIT, I SHUT DOWN THE ORIGINAL TOPIC BECAUSE IT WENT TO THE TOILET BECAUSE I EITHER LEFT IT UNCHECKED OR LET THE BULLSHIT JUST HAPPEN.  NOW WE GOT A FRESH TOPIC WITH LESS BULLSHIT.. THEY ("BLACK LOWRIDERS") SHOULD CONTRIBUTE SOMETHING.. DAMN!
> *


I use to hit the old topic and this topic alot, but like 187 said it was and still is a lil on the BS side! I'm on my clubs topic 99% of the time now. But those are my club brothers and the ones I know aint on No BS! But I do need to come bacc threw and give a shout to 187, Cuz he the only one I chopped it up with, Crenshaw cool sometimes to.lol j/k :biggrin: ..


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 24 2011, 09:39 AM~19949265
> *Damn Slick your on fire doggy!!!!! Proud Black Riders ! I don't gives a fuck about "Blending "   Im actually working with another group of brothers  In south Texas  we are In the process of putting a Texas ***** Lowrider Picnic together every year  :cheesy:
> *


That's what's up. You know my black ass is gonna be there :cheesy: We seriously need to get the brothers together. I'm tired of seeing how these closed minded shop owners/individuals try to double charge us more money to hender us from lowriding. The fake hugs, handshakes and support is really getting annoying. I think we all are tired of the bullshit. I will do whatever I can to help blacks, whites, asians and others who can relate to this bullshit to get their lowride on. Anyone who tries to stop me from lowriding or helping anyone else in my position, is getting ran over by some radial wrapped Zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 24 2011, 06:44 PM~19953511
> *That's what's up. You know my black ass is gonna be there :cheesy: We seriously need to get the brothers together. I'm tired of seeing how these closed minded shop owners/individuals try to double charge us more money to hender us from lowriding. The fake hugs, handshakes and support is really getting annoying. I think we all are tired of the bullshit. I will do whatever I can to help blacks, whites, asians and others who can relate to this bullshit to get their lowride on. Anyone who tries to stop me from lowriding or helping anyone else in my position, is getting ran over by some radial wrapped Zeniths :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: STRICTLY!!!!!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 24 2011, 07:53 PM~19954029
> *:biggrin: STRICTLY!!!!!
> *


When we all make our debut, some of these so-called black lowriders in our area that are sucking mexican ass trying to fit in and feel accepted, are going to look like fools when we accomplish in a short period of time, staying true to ourselves what they couldn't do while they were on their knees


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 24 2011, 02:04 AM~19947717
> *lol The funny thing about that is interracial porn is the top selling in the porn industry right now... You can't help but wonder... Who is buying all this porn and getting off on seeing brothas tearing up white girls... It certainly isn't us because we don't even make up 15% of the population :uh:
> *


There was a thing on howard stern a while back about white men who got off on seeing black guys fuck the shit outta their wives :0 crazy world we live in :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WADDUP


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 24 2011, 10:31 AM~19949183
> *AND FUNDI STOP TALKING TO YOURSELF :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2011, 11:31 PM~19955692
> *WADDUP
> *


 :0 what it do scotty


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 25 2011, 01:31 AM~19955692
> *WADDUP
> *


SPECIAL APPERANCE :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2011, 10:30 PM~19955684
> *There was a thing on howard stern a while back about white men who got off on seeing black guys fuck the shit outta their wives  :0 crazy world we live in  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Craigslist adds all day! Black stud wanted.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2011, 10:31 PM~19955692
> *WADDUP
> *


How's the health?


----------



## bigbody93

what it do TTT for the black lowriders


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 25 2011, 07:40 AM~19957273
> *Craigslist adds all day! Black stud wanted.
> *


you place an ad on craigslist just like that? looking for a black stud. :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Feb 25 2011, 08:03 AM~19957306
> *what it do TTT for the black lowriders
> *


WEST WEST YALL


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2011, 07:28 AM~19931338
> *If it wasn't for the hard work and dedication of the original members of the Majestics and Individuals car club, (the two largest lowerider clubs in the world) many cars would have never been built and many friendships would have never been found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 25 2011, 09:38 AM~19957620
> *
> Some of the original Majestic members displayed a fine example for youths by using lowriding to transform from a life of gang activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pitbull166

This is where it all started for me, I grew up and looked up to everyone in this picture especially Big mike. My cousin is also in this picture Dre Loc. My brother cousin and Auntie are in Comptons Finest, My old neigbor Twin wich is in this picture lived three houses from each other on 166. I went to high school with a few now Majestics Bird and Thug. If I still lived in Cali, No doubt I would be from the Finest! ComptonS Finest is a Club that was based bacc when CC riders was in effect. Bacc in the early 90's it mainly only configured of Nutty Blocc's and still does. The finest will always be apart of me!

I live in Wisconsin and I would say I'm 1 of 8 blac's they I've met that lowride here. and two of them where from my car club now.. I'm in SolitoS car club which is a majority Mexican club, But I will say these are my ****** that will and have layed it down for me. And I can say this ask anyone who Pitbull is that lowrides in Chicago or Wisconsin, and if they active, Bet money they say thats the blac dude from SolitoS!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 07:44 AM~19957908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where it all started for me, I grew up and looked up to everyone in this picture especially Big mike. My cousin is also in this picture Dre Loc. My brother cousin and Auntie are in Comptons Finest, My old neigbor Twin wich is in this picture lived three houses from each other on 166.  I went to high school with a few now Majestics Bird and Thug. If I still lived in Cali, No doubt I would be from the Finest! ComptonS Finest is a Club that was based bacc when CC riders was in effect. Bacc in the early 90's it mainly only configured of Nutty Blocc's and still does. The finest will always be apart of me!
> 
> I live in Wisconsin and I would say I'm 1 of 8 blac's they I've met that lowride here. and two of them where from my car club now..  I'm in SolitoS car club which is a majority Mexican club, But I will say these are my ****** that will and have layed it down for me.  And I can say this ask anyone who Pitbull is that lowrides in Chicago or Wisconsin, and if they active, Bet money they say thats the blac dude from SolitoS!!
> *


thats right homie...speak on it. Compton's Finest CC is always putting it down in the streets every weekend.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 AM~19957946
> *thats right homie...speak on it. Compton's Finest CC is always putting it down in the streets every weekend.
> *


Thats my family homie...Cowboy is my brother, Dre loc is my Cuz, And OG Squrel is my Auntie! If you ride in Compton and dont know who Squrel is, you aint Active or was born in the 90's..lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 07:55 AM~19957978
> *Thats my family homie...Cowboy is my brother, Dre loc is my Cuz, And OG Squrel is my Auntie! If you ride in Compton and dont know who Squrel is, you aint Active or was born in the 90's..lol
> *


i don't know them personally, but some of my club members do. my wifes from Compton...she grew up in the Compton Farms and went to Compton High.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 07:55 AM~19957978
> *Thats my family homie...Cowboy is my brother, Dre loc is my Cuz, And OG Squrel is my Auntie! If you ride in Compton and dont know who Squrel is, you aint Active or was born in the 90's..lol
> *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 11:13 AM~19958111
> *i don't know them personally, but some of my club members do. my wifes from Compton...she grew up in the Compton Farms and went to Compton High.
> *


I know almost everyone from the farms in the 29-34 age group, they went to Walton jr like me and C-High


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

good history Info Pitbull 66


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK MAN


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2011, 12:29 PM~19959349
> *BLACK MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hell ya AL!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good reading.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 11:13 AM~19958111
> *i don't know them personally, but some of my club members do. my wifes from Compton...she grew up in the Compton Farms and went to Compton High.
> *


FARM DAWG CRIP :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 25 2011, 03:07 PM~19959581
> *Good reading.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 25 2011, 03:53 PM~19959868
> *FARM DAWG CRIP :0
> *


They know about me!! :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

Ok Ive been going threw old photo books and scaning some old pics.. All are from Comptons finest 
My brother and his 67 rag


















1991 My neighbor L-bo RIP. NIP









2010 Cebo video shoot and Comptons finest car club









Cartoon









My OBG homie fo life C-bo


----------



## pitbull166

This Car has came along way. Ive got too many pics of it


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 03:17 PM~19960345
> *Ok Ive been going threw old photo books and scaning some old pics.. All are from Comptons finest
> My brother and his 67 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1991 My neighbor L-bo RIP. NIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Cebo video shoot and Comptons finest car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OBG homie fo life C-bo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah pitbull166. It's good to see you brothers contributing to this months education program :cheesy: For all you scary ass ****** peeping the topic that are too scared to talk about your own history in this lowriding game... Ya'll need to get ya'lls shit straight. *Real talk*


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 03:18 PM~19960351
> *This Car has came along way. Ive got too many pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice bro. Post some more if you can


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 25 2011, 05:20 PM~19960365
> *Hell yeah pitbull166. It's good to see you brothers contributing to this months education program :cheesy: For all you scary ass ****** peeping the topic that are too scared to talk about your own history in this lowriding game... Ya'll need to get ya'lls shit straight. Real talk
> *


Well I figured I should show and give respect to where I got my influence from, It's crazy that my family and homies have been putting it down for decades! It just seems like a way of living for us. No Disrespect to the Majestics and the Tanas, But the Nutty area in Compton has been doing it for a long time.. Thats where KingT , Mix master spade (rip) comes from, Both where lowriding since before I can remember. Cant forget about Joe Cooley 

Come Friday I'll be posting pics of my Towncar. Setup will be no later than next Friday.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 25 2011, 05:21 PM~19960368
> *That's nice bro. Post some more if you can
> *


I'll have my brother email me some more pics, But I have pics of his whole build!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 10:25 AM~19958917
> *I know almost everyone from the farms in the 29-34 age group, they went to Walton jr like me and C-High
> *


My lady is class of 79. maiden name is Cobb off of Tichenor.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 02:32 PM~19960452
> *I'll have my brother email me some more pics, But I have pics of his whole build!
> *


here's a pics of your peoples line-up coming into el durado park for last summers super natural picnic. 


Comptons finest C.C.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 05:57 PM~19960594
> *My lady is class of 79. maiden name is Cobb off of Tichenor.
> *


Damn homie I was born in 79..lol.. She probally went to school with my Aunts, and maybe my uncle Freddie, ask her if she knows any Finly's


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 25 2011, 06:27 PM~19960843
> *here's a pics of your peoples line-up coming into el durado park for last summers super natural picnic.
> Comptons finest C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THats whats up, I see G'Rome leading the crew  ..... Man is Train still rolling with Super natural, havent seen him since 97! That was a old crime patna of mine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good flicks 4 sure!!


----------



## Classic - Landau

There is a lot half truths being perpetuated in the "black history" lessons. The falsehoods are the things that are dangerous to young black men.

Sometimes words, speeches and explanations have unintentional consequences.


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 25 2011, 05:40 AM~19957273
> *Craigslist adds all day! Black stud wanted.
> *


Damn, all you DL brothas are really out there huh? Fucking up black history.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 25 2011, 05:40 AM~19957273
> *Craigslist adds all day! Black stud wanted.
> *


 :yes: When I was young my brother told me "When your a handsome black man, you can get any woman you want". I didn't understand it at first but as I got older I began to understand that a lot of women are "curious" about black men. I know if I wanted an Asian, White, Mexican, Puerto rican woman I could have one. A lot of men of other races don't have that privilege. For that reason alone a lot of men are jealous of black men and fear that their wives and girlfriends have either already slept with one or will in the future hno: *REAL TALK!*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 05:17 PM~19960345
> *Ok Ive been going threw old photo books and scaning some old pics.. All are from Comptons finest
> My brother and his 67 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1991 My neighbor L-bo RIP. NIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Cebo video shoot and Comptons finest car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OBG homie fo life C-bo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT'S WASSUP DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 25 2011, 05:30 PM~19960437
> *Well I figured I should show and give respect to where I got my influence from, It's crazy that my family and homies have been putting it down for decades! It just seems like a way of living for us.  No Disrespect to the Majestics and the Tanas, But the Nutty area in Compton has been doing it for a long time.. Thats where KingT , Mix master spade (rip) comes from, Both where lowriding since before I can remember. Cant forget about Joe Cooley
> 
> Come Friday I'll be posting pics of my Towncar. Setup will be no later than next Friday.
> *


DON'T FORGET TODDY TEE :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## inkera

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 22 2011, 08:28 AM~19931338
> *JANE ELLIOT AND THE BLUE EYES/BROWN EYES EXPERIMENT</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac355/forumzzz/misc/eyestorm-300x226.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> In 1968. One day after the assassination of Martin Luther King Jr, school teacher Jane Elliott <a href=\'http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Elliott\' target=\'_blank\'>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Elliott</a>, internationally known lecturer, diversity trainer, and recipient of the National Mental Health Association Award for Excellence in Education, exposed prejudice and bigotry for what it is, an irrational class system based upon purely arbitrary factors. She put together an experiment in which she divided a class of eight year old white students by blonde hair, blues and brown hair, brown eyes. The purpose was to teach the children about racism and what it is like to be a minority in America. Little did she know that this exercise would accurately demonstrate the affects of discrimination amongst minorities in general.
> 
> Jane asked the children why they thought something like the assassination of Martin Luther king Jr could happen. Elliott asked them what the children knew about blacks. The children responded with various racial stereotypes such as ****** were unintelligent or could not hold jobs. "I finally said, Do you kids have any idea how it feels to be something other than white in this country?". after expressing keen interest, the children agreed to go through an exercise to help understand.
> 
> Starting that day things would change. She began to teach the whole class that the brown eyed children were smarter and superior than blue eyed students. She allowed them to have extra privileges like second helpings at lunch, access to the new jungle gym and five extra minutes at recess. She would not allow blue-eyed and brown-eyed children to drink from the same water fountain. The brown-eyed children sat in the front of the room, the blue-eyed children were sent to the back. The brown-eyed children were encouraged to play only with their brown-eyed peers and to ignore their lifelong blue-eyed friends. She told the class that blue eyed children were trouble makers and slow learners.
> 
> Within 15 minutes, Elliott says, she observed her brown-eyed students morph into youthful supremacists and blue-eyed children become uncertain and intimidated. Brown-eyed children "<span style=\'color:blue\'>became domineering and arrogant and judgmental and cool," she says. "And smart! Smart! All of a sudden, disabled readers were reading. I thought, ‘This is not possible, this is my imagination.’ And I watched bright, blue-eyed kids become stupid and frightened and frustrated and angry and resentful and distrustful. It was absolutely the strangest thing I’d ever experienced."
> 
> Yes the new "racial " stigma impressed upon these children would affect their learning ability. With this new self confidence, once failing brown eyed students all of the sudden were making straight A's. Interestingly a few days later, Elliot told the class of children that she was wrong and that the blue eyed children were smarter and better and deserved the privileges previously bestowed upon the brown eyed students. The reverse began to happen. The blue eyed children would bully and domineer the brown eyed children. Blue-eyed children improved their grades, and managed mathematical and reading tasks that had proved out of their grasp before. Brown eyed students who were making progress before began to stumble over simple questions.
> 
> Although this exercise was very controversial and Elliot received a lot of criticism for it, she accurately displayed the affects upon African Americans to discrimination at that time and the stereotypes and negative image of black people today.
> 
> Today in this Eurocentric American society many blacks succumb to the negative stereotypes placed upon them like those children in Jane Elliot's experiment. Like those children, our self worth as a people has been distorted from an early age due to the subliminal brain washing many of us go through in grade school. Rather than being taught our true history, we are given only the fragments of the slave trade in which we were property and not a people. Just like the student's in Elliot's experiment who began to rebel in frustration over their new stereotypes of unimportance and lack of intelligence, many black males today rebel into a life of crime due to their stereotypes.
> They began to believe what they have been subliminally taught through "American" schools and the media. Rather than being straight forwardly told they are of lesser intelligence our children are being subliminally programed into such thinking.
> How many of us recall the TAAS "statistics" in which for no apparent reason, students were told that white students scored higher on the tests than African American students? Ironically many of these grade scores were taken from blacks in inner cities and whites in urban areas. What was the purpose of such information? As Jane Elliot demonstrated, the human brain is what you make out of it. No one is superior or inferior...
> 
> To see this actual experiment conducted, see the documentary on Youtube "A class divided". http://www.neatorama.com/2009/03/27/jane-e...ment-on-racism/ http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A1132480
> 
> 6BrFHq-t2VY&feature=related
> *


That is deep


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

peep tha celly :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 26 2011, 09:29 PM~19969904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn they don't build them like that anymore! :happysad:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 26 2011, 09:29 PM~19969904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


brookside park.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Feb 27 2011, 01:32 AM~19969920
> *Damn they don't build them like that anymore! :happysad:
> *


damn sure dont


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 26 2011, 10:29 PM~19969904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 25 2011, 07:38 AM~19957620
> *BLACK INFLUENCE OVER MUSIC AND STYLE IN LOWRIDER CULTURE
> 
> 
> As the Lowrider scene became more popular, so did the music that so many people would choose to play while cruising in their Lowriders . The black influence is obvious in the musical side to Lowriding. As the years went by, eight tracks playing Latin oldies, would soon be replaced by rap cassette taps and cd's. While some listen to oldies while cruising, many of today's Lowrider youth listen to rap music. While some choose to play traditional Chicano rap from artists like "A Lighter Shade of Brown", "Lil' Rob", "South Park Mexican", "Kid Frost, "Delinquent Habits" and Cypress Hill, artists like these wouldn't have had their success without the beginning fathers of rap music like Kool Herc, Grandmaster Flash, the Sugarhill Gang as well as others.
> 
> With the success of rappers "Eazy E", "Dr DRE", "Snoop Dogg", "Ice Cuce", as well as others, many were introduced to a car culture that they were previously ignorant of by these rappers dispalying the Lifestyle in music videos and movies. Not only are modern rap songs like Dr Dre's "Still D.R.E" iconic in the Lowrider culture but many older artists like "WAR" , "Earth Wind And Fire", Curtis Mayfieland, Smokie Robinson as well as others are played from these classic cars upper decks. After all, the three most popular Lowrider songs "Lowrider", "more bounce to the ounce" and "Still D.R.E" are written and sang by you know who...
> 
> Being a loud speaking rhythm possessing people, nobody else has the swag, essence, rhythm and soul of the African root people. Nobody else can sing a melody with so much soul and swag that can make you get up and get down. "Blue eyed soul brothers" like Steely Dan, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Michael Mcdonald don't even come close.
> The lowrider "musical community" is also greatly affected by funk artists like "parliament" and "Zap and Roger".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the influence of black/hip hop culture would increase in the Lowrider culture, the style of dress would change for some of the modern Lowriders. While some would embrace the "cholo" style of dress, others would wear backwards baseball hats and baggy jeans. A style that originated in black/hip hop culture. This is seen especially in Japan where many Japanese youths adopt the style of the black street Lowriders riders in California. With their hair, some are seen wearing dreadlocks, "fade" haircuts, corn rows, afro wigs and "spiked out" hairstyles to imitate the arfo style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slickpanther

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: slickpanther, HUSTLE_HARDER_63, kingoflacz


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2011, 12:29 AM~19969904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I havent seen them since, The Terminal Island days, when they shut down the shaw in 95! Think most where from Altadena. They had a bad ass powder blue 62 rag.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2011, 01:59 AM~19970449
> *BLACK INFLUENCE OVER MUSIC AND STYLE IN LOWRIDER CULTURE
> As the Lowrider scene became more popular, so did the music that so many people would choose to play while cruising in their Lowriders . The black influence is obvious in the musical side to Lowriding. As the years went by, eight tracks playing Latin oldies, would soon be replaced by rap cassette taps and cd's. While some listen to oldies while cruising, many of today's Lowrider youth listen to rap music. While some choose to play traditional Chicano rap from artists like "A Lighter Shade of Brown", "Lil' Rob", "South Park Mexican", "Kid Frost, "Delinquent Habits" and Cypress Hill, artists like these wouldn't have had their success without the beginning fathers of rap music like Kool Herc, Grandmaster Flash, the Sugarhill Gang as well as others.
> 
> With the success of rappers "Eazy E", "Dr DRE", "Snoop Dogg", "Ice Cuce", as well as others, many were introduced to a car culture that they were previously ignorant of by these rappers dispalying the Lifestyle in music videos and movies. Not only are modern rap songs like Dr Dre's "Still D.R.E" iconic in the Lowrider culture but many older artists like "WAR" , "Earth Wind And Fire", Curtis Mayfieland, Smokie Robinson as well as others are played from these classic cars upper decks. After all, the three most popular Lowrider songs "Lowrider", "more bounce to the ounce" and "Still D.R.E" are written and sang by you know who...
> 
> Being a loud speaking rhythm possessing people, nobody else has the swag, essence, rhythm and soul of the African root people. Nobody else can sing a melody with so much soul and swag that can make you get up and get down. "Blue eyed soul brothers" like Steely Dan, Stevie Ray Vaughan and Michael Mcdonald don't even come close.
> The lowrider "musical community" is also greatly affected by funk artists like "parliament"  and "Zap and Roger".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the influence of black/hip hop culture would increase in the Lowrider culture, the style of dress would change for some of the modern Lowriders. While some would embrace the "cholo" style of dress, others would wear backwards baseball hats and baggy jeans. A style that originated in black/hip hop culture. This is seen especially in Japan where many Japanese youths adopt the style of the black street Lowriders riders in California. With their hair, some are seen wearing dreadlocks, "fade" haircuts, corn rows, afro wigs and "spiked out" hairstyles to imitate the arfo style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Yeah when it comes to music in the rider, hardly if any do I play any new rappers of today.. Mostly will be oldies like the intruders, Funk like one way , ronnie hudson, G rapp Above the law, old Eazy,nwa, type stuff.. only new rapp Gotta be stuff like Nipsey hussle..*


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 26 2011, 04:34 PM~19967347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm feeling that new Cmw, glad they stop dissing each other and brought that real Compton style bacc, for old heads like me


----------



## Skim

good reading


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 27 2011, 09:29 AM~19971611
> *good reading
> *


What's up Skim. I haven't been seeing you in the topic much. Since you are a part of the Majestics, do you have any additional info on the Black History of the club?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 27 2011, 05:42 AM~19971045
> *Yeah when it comes to music in the rider, hardly if any do I play any new rappers of today.. Mostly will be oldies like the intruders, Funk like one way , ronnie hudson, G rapp Above the law, old Eazy,nwa, type stuff.. only new rapp Gotta be stuff like Nipsey hussle..
> *


:werd:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 11:15 AM~19966173
> *:yes: When I was young my brother told me "When your a handsome black man, you can get any woman you want". I didn't understand it at first but as I got older I began to understand that a lot of women are "curious" about black men. I know if I wanted an Asian, White, Mexican, Puerto rican woman I could have one. A lot of men of other races don't have that privilege. For that reason alone a lot of men are jealous of black men and fear that their wives and girlfriends have either already slept with one or will in the future hno: REAL TALK!
> *


DAT'S RIGHT.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 27 2011, 11:57 AM~19972426
> *DAT'S RIGHT.
> *


I'm surprised we can actually agree on something! I got to admit, I used to get a kick out of sleeping with white women that came from conservative/racist families. It would be a trip meeting their parents and they would give me the cold shoulder not knowing I already slept with their daughter lol.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2011, 12:05 PM~19972486
> *I'm surprised we can actually agree on something! I got to admit, I used to get a kick out of sleeping with white women that came from conservative/racist families. It would be a trip meeting their parents and they would give me the cold shoulder not knowing I already slept with their daughter lol.
> *


WE AGREE ON A LOT OF THINGS, JUST NOT ENTIRELY.

EVERY PARENT GAVE ME THE COLD SHOULDER. BLACK/WHITE/LATINA AND OTHER.

FOOTNOTE SLICKPANTHER: NOT ALL CONSERVATIVES ARE WHITE OR RACIST.

JUST LIKE ALL BROTHAS AINT RAPISTS, ROBBERS AND STRAIGHT. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Feb 26 2011, 02:41 PM~19967363
> *That is deep
> *


I know huh? Jane Elliot, although not being African American did a good job demonstrating the effects of racism. So many blacks don't succeed because their confidence has been crushed due to low expectations. For example you can beat a better street fighter than you if you hit him hard enough to scare him and ruin his confidence. Or do you think you would fight the same if you were teamed up with Mike Tyson? Your lack of confidence and fear would affect your performance. This is what is happening to blacks in America


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 21 2011, 12:13 AM~19921289
> *Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After... new paint, top, dimes, chrome undies, etc... next interior and 90'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*you get this cadi from stacy ??*


----------



## 187PURE

MY BIG HOMIE JERRY'S RAG 64.. MY LOC IS BOOKED ON A FED DOPE CASE


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2011, 01:54 PM~19972415
> *:werd:
> *


Guess I should have said the X clan :uh:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2011, 05:14 PM~19973437
> *MY BIG HOMIE JERRY'S RAG 64.. MY LOC IS BOOKED ON A FED DOPE CASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2011, 03:14 PM~19973437
> *MY BIG HOMIE JERRY'S RAG 64.. MY LOC IS BOOKED ON A FED DOPE CASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing wrong with them 14z on that big moffo!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 27 2011, 03:18 PM~19973469
> *Guess I should have said the X clan  :uh:
> *


lol I'm proud of being black but I am extremely open minded. I listen to every type of music except country. I love 60s psychedelic rock like Jimi Hyndrix, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin and some newer grunge rock like Nirvana and bush but my favorite rappers are...

Tupac
Nas
Common
Mos Def
Little Brother
Lupe Fiasco
WU-Tang Clan
Method man
Kanye West (his older stuff)

But when it comes to that lowrider sound, I like more the west coast style.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2011, 03:14 PM~19973437
> *MY BIG HOMIE JERRY'S RAG 64.. MY LOC IS BOOKED ON A FED DOPE CASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice  I've always liked that stock caddy blue color.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 27 2011, 05:46 PM~19973690
> *Nothing wrong with them 14z on that big moffo!
> *


BIG BOY'S GONE.. WELL AT LEAST HALF OF IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2011, 05:51 PM~19973727
> *Nice  I've always liked that stock caddy blue color.
> *


THANKS.. CAR WAS PAINTED A TOTAL OF 4 TIMES (SAME COLOR).. I'LL NEVER GO BACK TO THAT COLOR THOUGH.. TIME FOR A CHANGE.. I LOVE THOSE SHADES OF GRAY


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2011, 04:01 PM~19973788
> *THANKS.. CAR WAS PAINTED A TOTAL OF 4 TIMES (SAME COLOR).. I'LL NEVER GO BACK TO THAT COLOR THOUGH.. TIME FOR A CHANGE.. I LOVE THOSE SHADES OF GRAY
> *


 :wow: I like that burnt orange/goldish color the coupes came in too.


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2011, 05:50 PM~19973717
> *lol I'm proud of being black but I am extremely open minded. I listen to every type of music except country. I love 60s psychedelic rock like Jimi Hyndrix, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin and some newer grunge rock like Nirvana and bush but my favorite rappers are...
> 
> Tupac
> Nas
> Common
> Mos Def
> Little Brother
> Lupe Fiasco
> WU-Tang Clan
> Method man
> Kanye West  (his older stuff)
> 
> But when it comes to that lowrider sound, I like more the west coast style.
> *


I feel you homie :biggrin: I have a open mind to a lot of different styles of music. I listen to old soul music and early 90's west coast rap the most..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 27 2011, 06:18 PM~19973884
> *I feel you homie  :biggrin:  I have a open mind to a lot of different styles of music. I listen to old soul music and early 90's west coast rap the most..
> *


SAME HERE.. I GOT A VAULT FULL OF EARLY 90'S WEST COAST G SHIT.. I LIKE THE WAY MIKE MOSELY USED TO PUT IT DOWN WITH THAT MOB SOUND


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 27 2011, 07:01 PM~19974079
> *SAME HERE.. I GOT A VAULT FULL OF EARLY 90'S WEST COAST G SHIT.. I LIKE THE WAY MIKE MOSELY USED TO PUT IT DOWN WITH THAT MOB SOUND
> *


Nothing like some old school Quik, cmw or Above the law


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 27 2011, 07:28 PM~19974239
> *Nothing like some old school Quik, cmw or Above the law
> *


I LIKE UNDERGROUND.. ****** LIKE BE GEE, COOL-E, AND J-MACK.. ALL ARE FROM SAC TOWN AREA


----------



## illmatic 63

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 27 2011, 05:44 AM~19971046
> *I'm feeling that new Cmw, glad they stop dissing each other and brought that real Compton style bacc, for old heads like me
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

holla blak


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 26 2011, 11:59 PM~19970449
> *Elmer "Geronimo" Pratt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Feb 27 2011, 05:28 PM~19974239
> *Above the law
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Feb 27 2011, 11:48 PM~19976495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holla blak
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

ALTHOUGH TUPAC CAME FROM A BPP UPBRINGING HE ABANDONED MANY THINGS IN LIFE, INCLUDING HIMSELF.

HE WAS SO CONFUSED THAT HE CLAIMED THIS COAST, THAN THAT COAST.

HE WAS ALSO A SEX OFFENDER, JUST LIKE KOBE.

BUT HEY IF THESE ARE YOUR ROLE MODELS GET YOUR CHEERLEADING ON.

MAY I SUGGEST FOR THE LAST DAY OF BLACK HISTORY MONTH WE GIVE HOMAGE TO MR CORNEL WEST?

TRUE LEADER.


----------



## bigswanga

Heyyyyyyy
Crenshaw
































































Im jus playing :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Too pack was a real tool. Could have found some one betta! 


And big swanga? You gona ride off in the sunset with angel now? :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2011, 03:48 PM~19981009
> *Too pack was a real tool. Could have found some one betta!
> And big swanga? You gona ride off in the sunset with angel now?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 28 2011, 02:17 PM~19980466
> *Heyyyyyyy
> Crenshaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im jus playing  :cheesy:
> *


NAW HE AINT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 28 2011, 12:17 PM~19980466
> *Heyyyyyyy
> Crenshaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im jus playing  :cheesy:
> *


 I don't hate...I congratulate. Do your thank homie..  

I was at Chris's Burgers last night...good turn out out...cold and fuck tho


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 28 2011, 11:17 AM~19980466
> *Heyyyyyyy
> Crenshaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im jus playing  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 28 2011, 04:05 PM~19981905
> *I don't hate...I congratulate. Do your thank homie..
> 
> I was at Chris's Burgers last night...good turn out out...cold and fuck tho
> *


i said i was jus playing  Its a customers bike :biggrin: Im doing the beat.
They are getting tempting tho :wow:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 28 2011, 02:30 PM~19981264
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IS PLAYTOYS STILL AROUND?? DID WHITEBOY GET INTO BIKES TO


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19972534
> *WE AGREE ON A LOT OF THINGS, JUST NOT ENTIRELY.
> 
> EVERY PARENT GAVE ME THE COLD SHOULDER. BLACK/WHITE/LATINA AND OTHER.
> 
> FOOTNOTE SLICKPANTHER: NOT ALL CONSERVATIVES ARE WHITE OR RACIST.
> 
> JUST LIKE ALL BROTHAS AINT RAPISTS, ROBBERS AND STRAIGHT.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't worry EDDIE VAN HATIN. I think everyone in the Black Lowriders topic understands why your so angry...


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT FINISHED WATCHING DIPN DVD.. EVERY BLACK LOWRIDER SHOULD HAVE THIS VIDEO IN HIS COLLECTION. IT'S EDUCATIONAL. I'MA USE THIS AS ONE OF MY TEACHING TOOLS WHILE SCHOOLING THESE YOUNGTERS THAT'S NEW TO RIDIN.. MY YOUNGINS HAVE BEEN MISLED BY THINKING IT'S JUST A 'G-THANG'


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

let me barrow that


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2011, 10:25 PM~19984232
> *let me barrow that
> *


GOT YOU DOGG


----------



## 187PURE

GONNA START ORDERING 'BIG FISH' VIDEOS.. GOTTA START GIVING MY BLACK BUSINESS OWNERS PLAYS, YA DIG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Feb 28 2011, 02:30 PM~19981264-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Feb 28 2011, 08:08 PM~19984011
> *X2
> *


Dont get mad a brotha got a opinion on shit! Ill never look up to a rapper. simple as that. Respect yes. idolize hell no!


----------



## 187PURE

Sz3WNmYvSYE&feature=related


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Get educated! Not to well know black history!


> *Notable black conservatives
> 
> [edit] United States politicians
> African American Portal
> 
> * Ken Blackwell, former Secretary of State of Ohio, former Ohio gubernatorial candidate
> * Keith Butler, minister, former Detroit councilman, former candidate for U.S. Senate from Michigan
> * Alveda King, niece of Dr. Martin Luther King, senior fellow at the Alexis de Tocqueville Institution
> * Rod Paige, former Secretary of Education
> * Colin Powell, former United States Secretary of State
> * Michael Powell, former FCC chairman
> * Condoleezza Rice, United States Secretary of State, former National Security Advisor
> * Winsome Sears, former member of Virginia House of Delegates, former candidate for U.S. House
> * Michael S. Steele, former Lieutenant Governor of Maryland, former candidate for U.S. Senate from Maryland
> * Thomas Stith, town councilman of Durham, NC, former candidate for Lt. Gov. of NC
> * J.C. Watts, former U.S. Representative from Oklahoma
> 
> [edit] United States judges
> 
> * Wallace Jefferson, chief justice of the Texas Supreme Court
> * Janice Rogers Brown, U.S. Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit
> * Clarence Thomas, associate justice of the Supreme Court of the United States, former Equal Employment Opportunity Commission chairman
> 
> [edit] Talk show hosts
> 
> * Larry Elder, author of 10 Things You Can't Say in America, radio show host
> * Alan Keyes, radio host, U.N. Ambassador, presidential candidate, author
> * Angela McGlowan, Republican political analyst for Fox News Network who has been nicknamed the "Black Ann Coulter"
> * Jesse Lee Peterson, president of The Brotherhood Organization, television and radio host
> * Armstrong Williams, author of Beyond Blame, TV host of On Point
> 
> Who are some famous black republicans?
> 
> *












http://indyrepublican.org/GreatBlackRepublicans.htm



:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2011, 08:25 PM~19984232
> *let me barrow that
> *


buy it and support your fellow rider make more dvd"s :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Feb 28 2011, 06:08 PM~19982801
> *i said i was jus playing   Its a customers bike  :biggrin: Im doing the beat.
> They are getting tempting tho :wow:
> *


 Not in this cold their not!!!

I got you in mind for the music when that day finally damn comes :uh:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 28 2011, 12:03 AM~19977761
> *Michelle Obama brought curves to the White House with the election of Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You haters talkin shit on Pac can eat a dick!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2011, 02:30 AM~19986096
> *buy it and support your fellow rider make more dvd"s :uh:
> *


i was jus bein funny fool :happysad:


----------



## Jerone110

This is Great, I been on this site for years and just came across this forum.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2011, 12:39 AM~19986436
> *You haters talkin shit on Pac can eat a dick!
> *


how can they if your lips are around it 24/7 !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 AM~19986270
> *Michelle Obama brought curves to the White House with the election of Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
sigh! step back collect thought and ............ 






















Okay. This is not history. that's a opinion! I think all woman are beautiful and if god wanted us to all look alike then yad yada yada!! Statements like that make America still stuck in a separatist state of mind. And really if you did your HIStory bro you would know why we come in so many colors , creeds, and shapes. Maybe its too deep for you to see the truth behind our shapes and why the Black man is advance at athletics. Simple explanation of why American ****** are the shape they are Goes back to slavery when we where breed like fucking studs and masters wanted big hip and and strong genes in there product. It gets pretty deep and once you learn or study into black geochronology you'll see shit that would blow your mind. *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2011, 08:59 AM~19987295
> *how can they if your lips are around it 24/7 !
> *


 :roflmao: I AINT THINK FUNDI COULD TALK LIKE THAT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 AM~19986270
> *Michelle Obama brought curves to the White House with the election of Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
them sistas are fine though!!! *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Jerone110_@Mar 1 2011, 03:59 AM~19986821
> *This is Great, I been on this site for years and just came across this forum.
> *


THANKS.. WE CAME ALONG WAY WITH THIS THREAD.. THE ORIGINAL ONE GOT LOCKED DOWN BECAUSE WE FUCKED IT UP SO BAD (WITH NEGATIVITY)


----------



## 187PURE

I LOOOOOOVE BLACK WOMEN.. AT ONE POINT OF TIME, I WAS ON THE BOAT WITH THE REST OF THEM ******* SAYING "THEY RUN THEY MOUTH TO MUCH".. BUT NOWADAYS THEY ALL DO.. SO WHY NOT STICK WITH SOMETHING WITH ALL COLORS, FLAVORS, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY.. THAT ASS!!


----------



## lowlowlow

I always had a hard time accepting 2Pac, he had great skills and messages, but to turn your back on your hood, your roots, because of a few people? Hell, he was 17 when he moved to the west coast. 8 years in Cali and he turned into the west coast rep? He did songs with Naughty by Nature and Apache and the next album he threw those relationships under the bus? Never bought into his hype



> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:42 AM~19979854
> *ALTHOUGH TUPAC CAME FROM A BPP UPBRINGING HE ABANDONED MANY THINGS IN LIFE, INCLUDING HIMSELF.
> 
> HE WAS SO CONFUSED THAT HE CLAIMED THIS COAST, THAN THAT COAST.
> 
> HE WAS ALSO A SEX OFFENDER, JUST LIKE KOBE.
> 
> BUT HEY IF THESE ARE YOUR ROLE MODELS GET YOUR CHEERLEADING ON.
> 
> MAY I SUGGEST FOR THE LAST DAY OF BLACK HISTORY MONTH WE GIVE HOMAGE TO MR CORNEL WEST?
> 
> TRUE LEADER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 1 2011, 07:43 AM~19987468
> *I always had a hard time accepting 2Pac, he had great skills and messages, but to turn your back on your hood, your roots, because of a few people?  Hell, he was 17 when he moved to the west coast.  6 years in Cali and he turned into the west coast rep?  He did songs with Naughty by Nature and Apache and the next album he threw those relationships under the bus?  Never bought into his hype
> *


He was a great story teller and entertainer!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 AM~19986270
> *GUESS WHAT SLICKPANTHER?
> 
> I 100% AGREE WITH YOU ON THE BLACK WOMAN! AINT NOTHING LIKE A SISTAH.
> 
> REAL TALK*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 1 2011, 09:43 AM~19987468
> *I always had a hard time accepting 2Pac, he had great skills and messages, but to turn your back on your hood, your roots, because of a few people?  Hell, he was 17 when he moved to the west coast.  8 years in Cali and he turned into the west coast rep?  He did songs with Naughty by Nature and Apache and the next album he threw those relationships under the bus?  Never bought into his hype
> *


YEAH ACCEPTANCE WAS A MAJOR ISSUE WITH PAC.. BUT YOU GOTTA ADMIT, THE PEOPLE OF CALIFORNIA SHOWED HIM THE MOST LOVE OUT OF ALL


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2011, 11:02 AM~19988629
> *YEAH ACCEPTANCE WAS A MAJOR ISSUE WITH PAC.. BUT YOU GOTTA ADMIT, THE PEOPLE OF CALIFORNIA SHOWED HIM THE MOST LOVE OUT OF ALL
> *


----------



## 187PURE

ANOTHER DUDE THAT CALI FOLKS GIVE A LOT OF PROPS TO IS KURUPT.. THAT DUDE IS FROM SHARON HILL, PA.. HE DISAPPOINTED ME WHEN HE STARTED CLAIMING 60S.. I'M LIKE COME ON DOGG :uh: YOU WOULD'NT THINK ABOUT BLASTING ON AN EIGHT TREY.. 'BIG U' (AN O/G 60) FUCK WITH KURUPT, BUT THAT'S ON A BUSINESS LEVEL.. KURUPT WAS NEVER A BANGER, NEITHER WAS PAC.. BUT THEY TRIED SO HARD TO FIT IN, IN THAT DEPT. STOMPING BABY LANE?? :uh: BAD MOVE BY PAC


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2011, 11:02 AM~19988629
> *YEAH ACCEPTANCE WAS A MAJOR ISSUE WITH PAC.. BUT YOU GOTTA ADMIT, THE PEOPLE OF CALIFORNIA SHOWED HIM THE MOST LOVE OUT OF ALL
> *


tru that. I'm not from Cali, so I can't speak on how that happened, but props.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

point blank pac was the man


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 1 2011, 10:37 AM~19988465
> *GUESS WHAT SLICKPANTHER?
> 
> I 100% AGREE WITH YOU ON THE BLACK WOMAN! AINT NOTHING LIKE A SISTAH.
> 
> REAL TALK
> *


 :0 you feelin okay today :uh: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2011, 11:16 AM~19988721
> *ANOTHER DUDE THAT CALI FOLKS GIVE A LOT OF PROPS TO IS KURUPT.. THAT DUDE IS FROM SHARON HILL, PA.. HE DISAPPOINTED ME WHEN HE STARTED CLAIMING 60S.. I'M LIKE COME ON DOGG :uh: YOU WOULD'NT THINK ABOUT BLASTING ON AN EIGHT TREY.. 'BIG U' (AN O/G 60) FUCK WITH KURUPT, BUT THAT'S ON A BUSINESS LEVEL.. KURUPT WAS NEVER A BANGER, NEITHER WAS PAC.. BUT THEY TRIED SO HARD TO FIT IN, IN THAT DEPT.  STOMPING BABY LANE?? :uh: BAD MOVE BY PAC
> *



Ain't neer a "gangsta rapper" a real gangsta. If motherfuckas was doing what they claim they doing in their music, they'd be gaffled.

They good story tellers.

Maybe one or two of them are real, the rest, please.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 1 2011, 01:56 PM~19988909
> *Ain't neer a "gangsta rapper" a real gangsta. If motherfuckas was doing what they claim they doing in their music, they'd be gaffled.
> 
> They good story tellers.
> 
> Maybe one or two of them are real, the rest, please.
> *


FUNDI IS THAT YOU?? ANYWAY, YEAH THAT'S TRUE. NOW C-BO AND TRAY DEEE WAS REAL.. BUT LOOK WHERE IT LANDED THEM; TRAY DEEE IS IN PRISON TODAY.. AND C-BO HAS BEEN IN AND OUT OF JAIL ALL HIS LIFE.. HOW BOUT X-RAIDED; BACK IN 92' HOMIE RYHMED ABOUT KILLING A RIVAL GANG MEMBER'S MOMMA.. THAT LANDED HIS BLACK ASS IN JAIL FOR LIFE.. WELL, 31 YEARS, BUT THAT'S STILL LIFE. HE'LL BE RELEASED IN AROUND 2023, OR AROUND HIS 48TH BIRTHDAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 1 2011, 12:37 PM~19988465
> *GUESS WHAT SLICKPANTHER?
> 
> I 100% AGREE WITH YOU ON THE BLACK WOMAN! AINT NOTHING LIKE A SISTAH.
> 
> REAL TALK
> *


MAN IT'S EVERY NON-BLACK MAN'S FANTASY TO HAVE A BLACK WOMAN.. WHY YOU THINK THEM BALLED WHITE GUYS BE PAYING $500 AND UP FOR A SISTA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 1 2011, 11:56 AM~19988909
> *Ain't neer a "gangsta rapper" a real gangsta. If motherfuckas was doing what they claim they doing in their music, they'd be gaffled.
> 
> They good story tellers.
> 
> Maybe one or two of them are real, the rest, please.
> *


Hell ya ! I agree!!



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2011, 01:02 PM~19989409
> *FUNDI IS THAT YOU?? ANYWAY, YEAH THAT'S TRUE. NOW C-BO AND TRAY DEEE WAS REAL.. BUT LOOK WHERE IT LANDED THEM; TRAY DEEE IS IN PRISON TODAY.. AND C-BO HAS BEEN IN AND OUT OF JAIL ALL HIS LIFE.. HOW BOUT X-RAIDED; BACK IN 92' HOMIE RYHMED ABOUT KILLING A RIVAL GANG MEMBER'S MOMMA.. THAT LANDED HIS BLACK ASS IN JAIL FOR LIFE.. WELL, 31 YEARS, BUT THAT'S STILL LIFE. HE'LL BE RELEASED IN AROUND 2023, OR AROUND HIS 48TH BIRTHDAY
> *


Not me . But I hear both you guys..


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 11:42 AM~19979854
> *ALTHOUGH TUPAC CAME FROM A BPP UPBRINGING HE ABANDONED MANY THINGS IN LIFE, INCLUDING HIMSELF.
> 
> HE WAS SO CONFUSED THAT HE CLAIMED THIS COAST, THAN THAT COAST.
> 
> HE WAS ALSO A SEX OFFENDER, JUST LIKE KOBE.
> 
> BUT HEY IF THESE ARE YOUR ROLE MODELS GET YOUR CHEERLEADING ON.
> 
> MAY I SUGGEST FOR THE LAST DAY OF BLACK HISTORY MONTH WE GIVE HOMAGE TO MR CORNEL WEST?
> 
> TRUE LEADER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude is the troof.  
I've always listened whenever he had something to say.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:38 PM~19985006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get educated! Not to well know black history!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://indyrepublican.org/GreatBlackRepublicans.htm
> :thumbsup:
> *


The Republican party of the 1800's and early 1900's is not the same as the Republican party of present day.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 01:00 AM~19986270
> *Michelle Obama brought curves to the White House with the election of Barack Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Even tho, I'm with a white girl now, I fuckin love this post. :worship:*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19990574
> *Dude is the troof.
> I've always listened whenever he had something to say.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 28 2011, 08:32 PM~19984315
> *GONNA START ORDERING 'BIG FISH' VIDEOS.. GOTTA START GIVING MY BLACK BUSINESS OWNERS PLAYS, YA DIG
> *


That's what's up :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2011, 07:21 AM~19987356
> *sigh! step back collect thought and ............
> Okay. This is not history. that's a opinion! I think all woman are beautiful and if god wanted us to all look alike then yad yada yada!! Statements like that make America still stuck in a separatist state of mind. And really if you did your HIStory bro you would know why we come in so many colors , creeds, and shapes. Maybe its too deep for you to see the truth behind our shapes and why the Black man is advance at athletics. Simple explanation of why American ****** are the shape they are Goes back to slavery when we where breed like fucking studs and masters wanted big hip and and strong genes in there product. It gets pretty deep and once you learn or study into black geochronology you'll see shit that would blow your mind.
> *


96ROADMASTER, your somethin' else :no: Calm down brother, your starting to remind me of Bill O'reilly! hno:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19990574
> *Dude is the troof.
> I've always listened whenever he had something to say.
> *


I agree 100% I've been meaning to buy some of his books but never got around to it.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 03:34 PM~19990628
> *Even tho, I'm with a white girl now, I fuckin love this post. :worship:
> *



:h5: I think it's about time we as black men, reject the sexually exploitative propaganda against black women and see them as they are. Beautiful. I personally find beauty in all races of women. I've also dated White, Asian, Hispanic and enjoyed each experience.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 08:30 PM~19993071
> *96ROADMASTER, your somethin' else  :no: Calm down brother, your starting to remind me of Bill O'reilly! hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im the black version of rush lymbol (sp) ! conservative thats educated thru history and modern day issues.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19993085
> *I agree 100% I've been meaning to buy some of his books but never got around to it.
> *


i got most and been to some of his class lectures! very smart brotha blow your mind with his though process and he can kick it with the homeboys too!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2011, 12:16 PM~19988721
> *ANOTHER DUDE THAT CALI FOLKS GIVE A LOT OF PROPS TO IS KURUPT.. THAT DUDE IS FROM SHARON HILL, PA.. HE DISAPPOINTED ME WHEN HE STARTED CLAIMING 60S.. I'M LIKE COME ON DOGG :uh: YOU WOULD'NT THINK ABOUT BLASTING ON AN EIGHT TREY.. 'BIG U' (AN O/G 60) FUCK WITH KURUPT, BUT THAT'S ON A BUSINESS LEVEL.. KURUPT WAS NEVER A BANGER, NEITHER WAS PAC.. BUT THEY TRIED SO HARD TO FIT IN, IN THAT DEPT.  STOMPING BABY LANE?? :uh: BAD MOVE BY PAC
> *


Im not from cali neither but if any other cat like 2pac who was dancing for digital underground came out and started claiming he was a G and was dancing a few months earlier to pay his bills he would have been laughed off..but since he gave so much love to cali they embraced him...its like black folks dissing half breed black people unless their famous..then when they are famous all the sudden they are black..lol.shit is rediculous...between Pac the man and his music..he had some serious talent...but he was a shitty actor...he dove in head first though then he realized in this movie they use real bullets..cant bullshit your way out of real life..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19993843
> *Im not from cali neither but if any other cat like 2pac who was dancing for digital underground came out and started claiming he was a G and was dancing a few months earlier to pay his bills he would have been laughed off..but since he gave so much love to cali they embraced him...its like black folks dissing half breed black people unless their famous..then when they are famous all the sudden they are black..lol.shit is rediculous...between Pac the man and his music..he had some serious talent...but he was a shitty actor...he dove in head first though then he realized in this movie they use real bullets..cant bullshit your way out of real life..
> *


bingo!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 12:00 AM~19986270
> *BY
> ANY
> MEANS
> NECESSARY!*


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Mar 1 2011, 09:31 PM~19993085-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% I've been meaning to buy some of his books but never got around to it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here...., Roland Martin is another smart guy that could be a great leader with alot of open mindedness and common sense. Oh and he happens to be Black.
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Mar 1 2011, 09:43 PM~19993214
> *:h5: I think it's about time we as black men, reject the sexually exploitative propaganda against black women and see them as they are. Beautiful. I personally find beauty in all races of women. I've also dated White, Asian, Hispanic and enjoyed each experience.
> *


I love Black women even my girlfriend knows this. Trust me when I say I know Black is beautiful. I probably have more Black art and Black authored books than anyone that I know of. I've always been fascinated with our culture; good or bad.
My girlfriend was born and raised in Europe so she has totally different outlook on Black culture here in the USA compared to other non Black races that are from the USA; it fascinates her alot. I have the complete Roots collection and Queen; she loves to watch it. I plan on taking her to the Lorraine Motel(where Dr. King was murdered) in the near future. She also likes to go see the historic blues sites here in my hometown and the surrounding areas here in Mississippi. People all over have always been interested in Black culture; from our greatest achievements to even our lowest points too.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 1 2011, 10:28 PM~19993843
> *Im not from cali neither but if any other cat like 2pac who was dancing for digital underground came out and started claiming he was a G and was dancing a few months earlier to pay his bills he would have been laughed off..but since he gave so much love to cali they embraced him...its like black folks dissing half breed black people unless their famous..then when they are famous all the sudden they are black..lol.shit is rediculous...between Pac the man and his music..he had some serious talent...but he was a shitty actor...he dove in head first though then he realized in this movie they use real bullets..cant bullshit your way out of real life..
> *


:thumbsup:



Not dissin Pac but this is my opinion; I don't think he was the greatest rapper....,








































































oh and it sure the fuck ain't Eminem either, like I've been hearing some folks say. :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 10:57 PM~19994700
> *Same here...., Roland Martin is another smart guy that could be a great leader with alot of open mindedness and common sense. Oh and he happens to be Black.
> 
> I love Black women even my girlfriend knows this. Trust me when I say I know Black is beautiful.  I probably have more Black art and Black authored books than anyone that I know of. I've always been fascinated with our culture; good or bad.
> My girlfriend was born and raised in Europe so she has totally different outlook on Black culture here in the USA compared to other non Black races that are from the USA; it fascinates her alot. I have the complete Roots collection and Queen; she loves to watch it. I plan on taking her to the Lorraine Motel(where Dr. King was murdered) in the near future. She also likes to go see the historic blues sites here in my hometown and the surrounding areas here in Mississippi. People all over have always been interested in Black culture; from our greatest achievements to even our lowest points too.
> *


Same here. Most Benbay festivals and culture events we get more support from non blacks. Kids and all. They are very interested in us. 

I too have been to most historical spots and DR kings home and church. very moving! Also been around the world. maybe next year go with uncle to Africa if it settles down.. But have done Europe most my child hood. And there is not really a colour issue like you stated. hence why a lot of German and other European woman love black men. Like Black gold when we go over there.. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT AFRICAN AMERICAN/BLACK EXPERIENCE.. BIG SHOUT OUT TO SLICK PANTHER AND THE REST FOR THEIR CONTRIBUTIONS TO "BLACK HISTORY" MONTH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 11:06 PM~19994732
> *:thumbsup:
> Not dissin Pac but this is my opinion; I don't think he was the greatest rapper....,
> oh and it sure the fuck ain't Eminem either, like I've been hearing some folks say. :uh:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

HEY FUNDI, TAKE NOTES :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2011, 06:54 AM~19995986
> *HEY FUNDI, TAKE NOTES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


na Ive grown since then.. : 

You should see the out side of that caddi!!! ( no comment ) 

Simple clean interior stock with mild touches for me. 




Besides I got to install my moon viewer :cheesy: 



I heading out west again this year and trailer if I can. NC tags on Cali , Az , OKL , TX streets!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

TV are a no no on a low low!!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2011, 09:08 AM~19996022
> *na Ive grown since then.. :
> 
> You should see the out side of that caddi!!! ( no comment )
> 
> Simple clean interior stock with mild touches for me.
> Besides I got to install my moon viewer  :cheesy:
> I heading out west again this year and trailer if I can. NC tags on Cali , Az , OKL , TX  streets!!!
> *


THE EXTERIOR IS CLEAN.. I'M NOT TOO FOND OF THE PATTERNS THOUGH


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2011, 06:46 AM~19995966
> *THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT AFRICAN AMERICAN/BLACK EXPERIENCE.. BIG SHOUT OUT TO SLICK PANTHER AND THE REST FOR THEIR CONTRIBUTIONS TO "BLACK HISTORY" MONTH
> *


Thanks bro. A big shout out to you and the others that contributed as well  Let's do this every year. I forgot... For more black history, check out http://www.solcomhouse.com/blacktimeline.htm


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 11:06 PM~19994732
> *:thumbsup:
> Not dissin Pac but this is my opinion; I don't think he was the greatest rapper....,
> oh and it sure the fuck ain't Eminem either, like I've been hearing some folks say. :uh:
> *


Thank you!!! Eminem is extremely overrated in my opinion. We had a debate at work about this. I think Eminem is a great rapper but I wouldn't even put him in the top 20. I think the fact that he's white contributes to his success because a lot of people wouldn't expect so much skill from him. If a brother were to spit the same lines as he does, I don't think we would be so popular.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 12:16 AM~19764272
> *DO YOU SEE A MATHEMATICAL PROBLEM WITH YOUR RATIONALE?
> 
> DUDE PUT DOWN THE CRACK PIPE ALREADY AND QUIT BELIEVING THAT YOUR ARE FIGHTING SOME SORT OF "STRUGGLE"
> 
> YOUR BATTLE SIR, IS MERELY YOU.
> *





> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2011, 06:46 AM~19995966
> *THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT AFRICAN AMERICAN/BLACK EXPERIENCE.. BIG SHOUT OUT TO SLICK PANTHER AND THE REST FOR THEIR CONTRIBUTIONS TO "BLACK HISTORY" MONTH
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2011, 07:26 AM~19996096
> *THE EXTERIOR IS CLEAN.. I'M NOT TOO FOND OF THE PATTERNS THOUGH
> *


clean ya. But I you'd need a matching man purse! Hahahaha


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 2 2011, 07:36 AM~19996143
> *Thank you!!! Eminem is extremely overrated in my opinion. We had a debate at work about this. I think Eminem is a great rapper but I wouldn't even put him in the top 20. I think the fact that he's white contributes to his success because a lot of people wouldn't expect so much skill from him. If a brother were to spit the same lines as he does, I don't think we would be so popular.
> *


I like Eminem, but the fun/angry one from when he started. Now that he's well established it's just angry. I think being white definately contributed to the novelty of Em, but the violence that people got up in arms about was nothing new. Hell, before Em, Esham/Natas and ICP were talking the same silly shit in Detroit, Geto Boys, Ganksta Nip, Insane Poetry around the country. I dunno about top 20 but his is the only new CD I've bought in years. Now I mostly seek out rider music, G-funk from the 90s. 

Anyone else apprehensive about Dre's new CD? I'm trying not to raise my expectations too high. 2001 was the shit.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ooking thru some my old adventures and fest tickets and found this! l


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Cookies and milk?


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

:biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

:cheesy:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

THANKS SLICKPANTHER FOR BLACK HISTORY MONTH :biggrin: 

BUT MARCH MADNESS IS HERE !

DISCUSS THIS YEARS PICKS, PAST TOURNAMENTS, STANDOUTS, GAMES, CINDERALLA STORIES, FLOPS, OVERRATED PLAYERS AND TEAMS, CHOKERS ETC.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 2 2011, 08:37 AM~19996512
> *THANKS SLICKPANTHER FOR BLACK HISTORY MONTH  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT MARCH MADNESS IS HERE !
> 
> DISCUSS THIS YEARS PICKS, PAST TOURNAMENTS, STANDOUTS, GAMES, CINDERALLA STORIES, FLOPS, OVERRATED PLAYERS AND TEAMS, CHOKERS ETC.
> *


Not a sports fan.. :cheesy: But March means some great ryding and garage work! I do enjoy the drag strip , race tracks , and trail ridding ( horse and Vec.) But no one in my famly really did sports we all had music and human service degrees.. I like going to games and tail gate or box seats though! Just boring on tv to me.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 2 2011, 08:37 AM~19996512
> *THANKS SLICKPANTHER FOR BLACK HISTORY MONTH  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT MARCH MADNESS IS HERE !
> 
> DISCUSS THIS YEARS PICKS, PAST TOURNAMENTS, STANDOUTS, GAMES, CINDERALLA STORIES, FLOPS, OVERRATED PLAYERS AND TEAMS, CHOKERS ETC.
> *


Not a sports fan.. :cheesy: But March means some great ryding and garage work! I do enjoy the drag strip , race tracks , and trail ridding ( horse and Vec.) But no one in my famly really did sports we all had music and human service degrees.. I like going to games and tail gate or box seats though! Just boring on tv to me.


And we Wolf pack , Aggie alumni around these parts! :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2011, 07:44 AM~19995960
> *Same here. Most Benbay festivals and culture events we get more support from non blacks. Kids and all. They are very interested in us.
> 
> I too have been to most historical spots and DR kings home and church. very moving! Also been around the world. maybe next year go with uncle to Africa if it settles down.. But have done Europe most my child hood. And there is not really a colour issue like you stated. hence why a lot of German and other European woman love black men. Like Black gold when we go over there.. :biggrin:
> *


German women love Black men; trust meh I know. :naughty:
I've been to Europe several times and I was stationed in Djibouti,Africa in 2006. I loved being in Africa; great people,* beautiful women* and they can party their asses off. To tell ya the truth tho, alot of dem African women want white boys tho.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 2 2011, 08:37 AM~19996512
> *THANKS SLICKPANTHER FOR BLACK HISTORY MONTH  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT MARCH MADNESS IS HERE !
> 
> DISCUSS THIS YEARS PICKS, PAST TOURNAMENTS, STANDOUTS, GAMES, CINDERALLA STORIES, FLOPS, OVERRATED PLAYERS AND TEAMS, CHOKERS ETC.
> *


I'm not a sports fan *at all*. I discuss what I want to discuss when I want to discuss it.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 2 2011, 08:36 AM~19996143
> *Thank you!!! Eminem is extremely overrated in my opinion. We had a debate at work about this. I think Eminem is a great rapper but I wouldn't even put him in the top 20. I think the fact that he's white contributes to his success because a lot of people wouldn't expect so much skill from him. If a brother were to spit the same lines as he does, I don't think we would be so popular.
> *


:werd:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 2 2011, 11:29 AM~19997136
> *I'm not a sports fan at all.
> *


x2


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 2 2011, 10:29 AM~19997136
> *I'm not a sports fan at all. I discuss what I want to discuss when I want to discuss it.
> *


Weirdo.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

:roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19993843
> *...its like black folks dissing half breed black people unless their famous..then when they are famous all the sudden they are black..lol.shit is rediculous...*



YOU MEAN LIKE MUFUCKAS THAT ALL THE SUDDEN ARE ALL ON OBAMA'S DICK?

BUT COLIN POWELL AND CONDY RICE WERE HOUSE NIKKAS?

FARAKAHN SAID IT BEST AND I QUOTE: "YOU'RE GONNA GO HOLD A WHITE PERSONS HAND? YOU'RE GOING TO HOLD HANDS WITH THE ENEMY BEFORE YOU LEARN TO WALK WITH ONE ANOTHERR? HOW SICK CAN YOU BE?"


----------



## 187PURE

I JUST COPPED THIS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Meh...


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2011, 11:15 PM~19993669
> *conservative thats educated thru history and modern day issues.
> *


you are probably the most UNEDUCATED person on this website. you know you dont have any education, you work menial jobs for minimum wage, the last of which you were fired from for stealing.


add that to your white trash bride = you are an embarressment for black people.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2011, 09:08 AM~19996022
> *na Ive grown since then.. :
> 
> You should see the out side of that caddi!!! ( no comment )
> 
> Simple clean interior stock with mild touches for me.
> Besides I got to install my moon viewer  :cheesy:
> I heading out west again this year and trailer if I can. NC tags on Cali , Az , OKL , TX  streets!!!
> *


you think buying a 30" wide moonroof that dont even open means you are growing up in the world of lowriding. you will never be a part of lowriding fundi, get over it. get out of it, its not for you. no one will ever respect you, regardless of any car you may ever own.


AND THATS REAL TALK *****.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHO REMEMBERS THIS


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 2 2011, 11:33 AM~19996766
> *
> And we Wolf pack , Aggie alumni around these parts! :cheesy:
> *


you never been to college, why you keep lying?


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 3 2011, 07:18 AM~20005227
> *you never been to college, why you keep lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya'll fools are ruining a good thread with all your negativity :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 3 2011, 09:20 AM~20005240
> *Ya'll fools are ruining a good thread with all your negativity :uh:
> *


YES THEY ARE.. I'M KEEPING MY WORD BY SAYING FOR EVERY 1 NEGATIVE POST, I'M POSTING 10 POSITIVE ONES


----------



## 187PURE

GIVE THIS MAN A PLAY http://bigfishproductions1.com/

HOW MANY OF YOU CAN "BUY BLACK" FOR A MONTH? FOR SOME OF US, WE CAN'T EVEN DO THAT FOR A WEEK :uh: YOU MIGHT DO IT FOR 2 DAYS TOPS, THEN NEXT THING YOU KNOW, YOU RUNNING TO THE CHINESE JOINT TO GET 3 CHICKEN WINGS


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 3 2011, 08:20 AM~20005240
> *Ya'll fools are ruining a good thread with all your negativity :uh:
> *


:werd:


----------



## 187PURE

REST IN PEACE "AC" OF COMPTON MAJESTICS- GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :angel:


----------



## BlackDawg

:cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 09:23 AM~20005529
> *REST IN PEACE "AC" OF COMPTON MAJESTICS- GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :angel:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 08:15 AM~20005484
> *YES THEY ARE.. I'M KEEPING MY WORD BY SAYING FOR EVERY 1 NEGATIVE POST, I'M POSTING 10 POSITIVE ONES
> *


OOOORRRRR you can just moderate your own topic. :uh:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 08:23 AM~20005529
> *REST IN PEACE "AC" OF COMPTON MAJESTICS- GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :angel:
> *


RIP for the homie.

Post his car so we know who it is though


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 1 2011, 12:16 PM~19988721
> *ANOTHER DUDE THAT CALI FOLKS GIVE A LOT OF PROPS TO IS KURUPT.. THAT DUDE IS FROM SHARON HILL, PA.. HE DISAPPOINTED ME WHEN HE STARTED CLAIMING 60S.. I'M LIKE COME ON DOGG :uh: YOU WOULD'NT THINK ABOUT BLASTING ON AN EIGHT TREY.. 'BIG U' (AN O/G 60) FUCK WITH KURUPT, BUT THAT'S ON A BUSINESS LEVEL.. KURUPT WAS NEVER A BANGER, NEITHER WAS PAC.. BUT THEY TRIED SO HARD TO FIT IN, IN THAT DEPT.  STOMPING BABY LANE?? :uh: BAD MOVE BY PAC
> *


 :0 damn u actin like u knew him before he claimed 60's and he was doing that back in 92 on the chronic


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 1 2011, 04:31 PM~19990605
> *The Republican party of the 1800's and early 1900's is not the same as the Republican party of present day.
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 2 2011, 07:46 AM~19995966
> *THIS HAS BEEN A GREAT AFRICAN AMERICAN/BLACK EXPERIENCE.. BIG SHOUT OUT TO SLICK PANTHER AND THE REST FOR THEIR CONTRIBUTIONS TO "BLACK HISTORY" MONTH
> *


slickpanther contributed the best this topic has ever seen. I know it had to take some time and thank you.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 09:23 AM~20005529
> *REST IN PEACE "AC" OF COMPTON MAJESTICS- GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :angel:
> *


M in peace


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2011, 12:41 AM~20011329
> *:0 damn u actin like u knew him before he claimed 60's and he was doing that back in 92 on the chronic
> *


X2 LOL IN 1 OF THE PICS BACK LOOK LIKE 187 WAS THROWING UP 2OS :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2011, 09:48 PM~20011361
> *slickpanther contributed the best this topic has ever seen. I know it had to take some time and thank you.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2011, 10:43 PM~20011556
> *X2 LOL IN 1 OF THE PICS BACK LOOK LIKE 187 WAS THROWING UP 2OS :uh:
> *


Do u even know what a 20's hand sign looks like?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Anyone ever read of George Jacksons work? Care to discuss?

Or how about Stanley Tookie Williams 'blue rage black redemption'?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2011, 01:50 AM~20011629
> *Do u even know what a 20's hand sign looks like?
> *


I THOUGHT I DID 2 LOWER FINGERS OUT


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 3 2011, 08:43 PM~20010197
> *RIP for the homie.
> 
> Post his car so we know who it is though
> *


AC was the Compton's Vice Prez under Gangster and D Mack is the one who stepped in to fill AC' shoes after he passed. Twinn took over Comptons Prez after G got locked.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YALL KNOW WHO THIS IS ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 08:18 AM~20005501
> *GIVE THIS MAN A PLAY http://bigfishproductions1.com/
> 
> HOW MANY OF YOU CAN "BUY BLACK" FOR A MONTH?  FOR SOME OF US, WE CAN'T EVEN DO THAT FOR A WEEK :uh:  YOU MIGHT DO IT FOR 2 DAYS TOPS, THEN NEXT THING YOU KNOW, YOU RUNNING TO THE CHINESE JOINT TO GET 3 CHICKEN WINGS
> *


*REAL TALK*!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 08:23 AM~20005529
> *REST IN PEACE "AC" OF COMPTON MAJESTICS- GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :angel:
> *


 RIP :angel:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2011, 09:48 PM~20011361
> *slickpanther contributed the best this topic has ever seen. I know it had to take some time and thank you.
> *


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2011, 10:54 PM~20011664
> *Anyone ever read of George Jacksons work? Care to discuss?
> 
> Or how about Stanley Tookie Williams 'blue rage black redemption'?
> *


I wanted to discuss him after the Black Panther Party intro but I would have wrote volumes lol. This is the black lowriders topic so feel free to elaborate


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2011, 09:41 PM~20011329
> *:0 damn u actin like u knew him before he claimed 60's and he was doing that back in 92 on the chronic
> *


yep


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 3 2011, 08:23 AM~20005529
> *REST IN PEACE "AC" OF COMPTON MAJESTICS- GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN :angel:
> *


 :angel: Ride in peace!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2011, 11:41 PM~20011329
> *:0 damn u actin like u knew him before he claimed 60's and he was doing that back in 92 on the chronic
> *


I KNOW THE *****'S FAMILY.. I USED TO MESS WITH SOME CHICK AROUND THE CORNER FROM HIS MOMMA'S HOUSE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2011, 08:14 PM~20009502
> *OOOORRRRR you can just moderate your own topic.  :uh:
> *


I'M NOT SNITCHING TO NO MODS :uh: WE CAN KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE OUR DAMN SELVES


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 4 2011, 12:43 AM~20011556
> *X2 LOL IN 1 OF THE PICS BACK LOOK LIKE 187 WAS THROWING UP 2OS :uh:
> *


LOL IF YOU'RE REFERING TO ROLLIN 20'S (LONG BEACH), THEY DON'T THROW IT UP LIKE THAT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2011, 11:41 PM~20011329
> *:0 damn u actin like u knew him before he claimed 60's and he was doing that back in 92 on the chronic
> *


OH YEAH, AND IT'S ONE THING I KNOW ABOUT CRIMINALS.. IF THEY CAN USE YOU TO THEIR ADVANTAGE, THEY'LL PUT A BLANKET ON YOU.. LOOK AT SUGE.. SURE, CLAIM THE SET.. BUT IT'LL COST YOU


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 3 2011, 08:14 PM~20009502
> *OOOORRRRR you can just moderate your own topic.  :uh:
> *


DAWG, ARE YOU NATURALLY AN ASSHOLE?LOL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 3 2011, 09:43 PM~20010197
> *RIP for the homie.
> 
> Post his car so we know who it is though
> *


HE HAD A BLACK 65 CHEVY, CLEAN AS SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

DEDICATED TO THE FOOLZ


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 4 2011, 11:02 AM~20014505-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M NOT SNITCHING TO NO MODS :uh: WE CAN KEEP THIS TOPIC ALIVE OUR DAMN SELVES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snitching? This is a damn web forum about cars :uh: In the professional world, it's called managing/moderating...not snitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:09 AM~20014554
> *LOL IF YOU'RE REFERING TO ROLLIN 20'S (LONG BEACH), THEY DON'T THROW IT UP LIKE THAT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know cuz you follow snoop d o double g huh?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Mar 4 2011, 11:18 AM~20014604
> *DAWG, ARE YOU NATURALLY AN ASSHOLE?LOL
> *


I'm not an asshole, I'm just stating the obvious man. If you created a topic, then YOU should manage and be responsible for it.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Mar 4 2011, 01:55 PM~20014787-->
> 
> 
> 
> Snitching? This is a damn web forum about cars :uh: In the professional world, it's called managing/moderating...not snitching. [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 4 2011, 01:55 PM~20014787
> * you know cuz you follow snoop d o double g huh?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAW BUT THAT'S ONE WAY YOU COULD PROBLY FIGURE IT OUT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2011, 01:55 PM~20014787
> *I'm not an asshole, I'm just stating the obvious man. If you created a topic, then YOU should manage and be responsible for it.
> *


AINT GOT TIME FOR ALL THAT DAWG.. THESE ****** IS GROWN MEN, THEY SHOULD NO HOW TO ACT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 4 2011, 06:55 AM~20013182
> *I wanted to discuss him after the Black Panther Party intro but I would have wrote volumes lol. This is the black lowriders topic so feel free to elaborate
> *


Leader of the Black Guerrila Family

Revolutionary

One of three of the "Soledad brothers"

Wrote the books 'blood in my eye" 'soledad brother (my favorite)' 'the dragon has come'

Dated Angela Davis

Bob Dylan wrote a song in tribute to him.

He coined the phrase "manchild" regarding his younger brother.

Those are just a few things off the top of my head, my father was friends with him and talked about him to me when i was younger and encouraged me to study his work. Thats how I know about him.

Anything you'd like to add?

only 29 when he was killed  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Jackso...lack_Panther%29


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2011, 02:03 PM~20014815
> *Leader of the Black Guerrila Family
> 
> Revolutionary
> 
> One of three of the "Soledad brothers"
> 
> Wrote the books 'blood in my eye" 'soledad brother (my favorite)' 'the dragon has come'
> 
> Dated Angela Davis
> 
> Bob Dylan wrote a song in tribute to him.
> 
> He coined the phrase "manchild" regarding his younger brother.
> 
> Those are just a few things off the top of my head, my father was friends with him and talked about him to me when i was younger and encouraged me to study his work. Thats how I know about him.
> 
> Anything you'd like to add?
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I have to find this movie:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_August_%28film%29


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2011, 02:07 PM~20014838
> *I have to find this movie:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_August_%28film%29
> *


Amazon, Ebay? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2011, 12:09 PM~20014846
> *Amazon, Ebay? :dunno:
> *


 yeah, I just barely found out about the movie right now from the wiki link. 

I'm gonna see if it's on Netflix


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 4 2011, 12:09 PM~20014554
> *LOL IF YOU'RE REFERING TO ROLLIN 20'S (LONG BEACH), THEY DON'T THROW IT UP LIKE THAT
> *


i figure u get a kick outta this ***** fakin the funk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2011, 10:02 PM~20018752
> *i figure u get a kick outta this  ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THERE'S A WHOLE LOTTA FAKERS ON THIS WEB SITE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2011, 10:02 PM~20018752
> *i figure u get a kick outta this  ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker in the RR was straight hatin' like a bitch...the white 300 looked like it was done really clean...better that these euro-300"s with the white interiors, stickers on the widows and 2k worth of leafing! :uh: 

and i kick it at the 1st King on western on a regular...ain't no big ballers hang out there..it's just a SMALL strip joint in the middle of the ghetto on roscrans and western acroos from barbary coast...but its real cool tho.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20018752
> *i figure u get a kick outta this  ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


***** SAID HE WORK FOR C-LO, BUT THEN HE SAID "I'M C-LO FROM NINE OWES" :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20018752
> *i figure u get a kick outta this  ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL, SKIM YOU THINK YOU SLICK :roflmao: YOU JUST THREW A DART AT ME *****


----------



## 187PURE

NICE WEATHER TODAY.. I THINK I'MA FUCK AROUND AND THROW THE PUMPS AND BATTERIES IN MY NEW 2 DOOR FLEET.. BIG HOMIE IN CAMDEN, NJ SAID HE GOT A SET OF CHINAS WAITING ON ME.. THAT'LL HOLD ME OVER TIL I SCRAPE UP TO GET SOME ZENITH'S


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 5 2011, 06:04 AM~20020561
> *LOL, SKIM YOU THINK YOU SLICK :roflmao: YOU JUST THREW A DART AT ME *****
> *


naw not even. ijust figured u would get a kick outta that


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 12:02 AM~20018752
> *i figure u get a kick outta this  ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Funny video,,, But that could lead to an violent outcome in L.A! Mind your buisness!!


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2011, 12:32 AM~20020133
> *fucker in the RR was straight hatin' like a bitch...the white 300 looked like it was done really clean...better that these euro-300"s with the white interiors, stickers on the widows and 2k worth of leafing! :uh:
> 
> and i kick it at the 1st King on western on a regular...ain't no big ballers hang out there..it's just a SMALL strip joint in the middle of the ghetto on roscrans and western acroos from barbary coast...but its real cool tho.
> *



Huh? What's that you say? The dude in the Range Rover is hating? :no:

So you're "hating" now a days when you basically call someone a liar to their face?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 4 2011, 09:02 PM~20018752
> *i figure u get a kick outta this  ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: he banged on that foo! :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THROWBACK SATURDAY


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 5 2011, 07:33 AM~20020584
> *naw not even. ijust figured u would get a kick outta that
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Mar 5 2011, 07:38 AM~20020782
> *Huh? What's that you say? The dude in the Range Rover is hating? :no:
> 
> So you're "hating" now a days when you basically call someone a liar to their face?
> *


Like Pac said "blind to a broken man"s dreams"

Never complain on a man thats lower on the ladder than you thats trying to ball.


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2011, 02:58 PM~20022782
> *Like Pac said "blind to a broken man"s dreams"
> 
> Never complain on a man thats lower on the ladder than you thats trying to ball.
> *



Uh ok


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

:wow:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Droppin in to say whats good with my fellow black low riders..nice topic.


----------



## Skim




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@Mar 6 2011, 07:27 PM~20029583
> *Droppin in to say whats good with my fellow black low riders..nice topic.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2011, 02:58 PM~20022782
> *Like Pac said "blind to a broken man"s dreams"
> 
> Never complain on a man thats lower on the ladder than you thats trying to ball.
> *


Hold the balls ! Hold the balls! :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2011, 11:12 PM~20031339
> *Hold the balls ! Hold the balls!  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

HAD A GANG OF FUN IN THIS RIDER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 6 2011, 09:34 PM~20031563
> *HAD A GANG OF FUN IN THIS RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wait till the king comes back out this spring and back to Philly! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 7 2011, 07:35 AM~20033354
> *Wait till the king comes back out this spring and back to Philly!  :0
> *


HE GONE HAVE TO NOSE UP WITH ONE OF MY COUPES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 7 2011, 06:22 AM~20033444
> *HE GONE HAVE TO NOSE UP WITH ONE OF MY COUPES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2011, 01:32 AM~20020133
> *fucker in the RR was straight hatin' like a bitch...the white 300 looked like it was done really clean...better that these euro-300"s with the white interiors, stickers on the widows and 2k worth of leafing! :uh:
> 
> and i kick it at the 1st King on western on a regular...ain't no big ballers hang out there..it's just a SMALL strip joint in the middle of the ghetto on roscrans and western acroos from barbary coast...but its real cool tho.
> *



I agree. WTF you worried about what I got, how I got it, or what it do for? That was some real broad shit right there.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

euro caddi? :dunno:


----------



## off_topic

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 7 2011, 09:05 AM~20034149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euro caddi? :dunno:
> *


i was 20 feet from you at a carshow once and your stink made my baby cry. i could imagine what your nasty ass smells like up close. why dont you do layitlow a favor and go kill your nasty ass you stupid nasty bastard


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Anyone who wants their taxes done for FREE in L.A. or 909 hit me up, I got some people... you gotta make 50k or less in the year tho.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2011, 05:14 PM~20037457
> *Anyone who wants their taxes done for FREE in L.A. or 909 hit me up, I got some people... you gotta make 50k or less in the year tho.
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 7 2011, 10:57 AM~20034105
> *I agree. WTF you worried about what I got, how I got it, or what it do for? That was some real broad shit right there.
> *


TRUE, ****** GOT THE GAME FUCKED UP THESE DAYS. ON THE OTHER HAND, HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CUT THE CONVO SHORT AND KEPT ROLLING. YET KEPT ENTERTAINING THEM FOOLS


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 7 2011, 05:14 PM~20037457
> *Anyone who wants their taxes done for FREE in L.A. or 909 hit me up, I got some people... you gotta make 50k or less in the year tho.
> *



That's 99% of LayitLow mayne!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 8 2011, 08:34 AM~20041340
> *That's 99% of LayitLow mayne!
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 7 2011, 09:23 PM~20038455
> *:0
> *


LUCKY FOR YOU, PEOPLE ON WELFARE DONT HAVE TO FILE TAXES.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 7 2011, 10:05 AM~20034149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euro caddi? :dunno:
> *


----------



## BlackDawg

Sold the 64, now I'm looking for a clean uncut 60-62 Impala. Any suggestions throw em my way


Also got this clean 2007 Harley Soft-tail Deluxe with only 6k miles for 13k


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 6 2011, 10:34 PM~20031563
> *HAD A GANG OF FUN IN THIS RIDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEP...... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Mar 7 2011, 10:33 AM~20034312
> *i was 20 feet from you at a carshow once and your stink made my baby cry. i could imagine what your nasty ass smells like up close. why dont you do layitlow a favor and go kill your nasty ass you stupid nasty bastard
> *


WOW................................ :wow: :wow:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2011, 06:26 AM~20040763
> *TRUE, ****** GOT THE GAME FUCKED UP THESE DAYS.  ON THE OTHER HAND, HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CUT THE CONVO SHORT AND KEPT ROLLING. YET KEPT ENTERTAINING THEM FOOLS
> *



SO FRONTIN IS "THE GAME" THESE DAYS?

DUDE IN THE ROVER HAS THE GAME FUCKED UP?



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20042926
> *SO FRONTIN IS "THE GAME" THESE DAYS?
> 
> DUDE IN THE ROVER HAS THE GAME FUCKED UP?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea he has the game phucked up by thinking it was HIS duty to expose my man. Niccuh's like that either have self esteem issues or an identity problem. You see how he had to brag about what he has! Who cares? 

To quote the great Double V, "only a bitch worries about what another man has"


Mauphuckas always worried about what somebody else got or don't have. Worry about your own punk-ass and quit worrying about another Niccuh. That's exactly why you see people laid out on 48 hours all time lol


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 8 2011, 12:38 PM~20042943
> *yea he has the game phucked up by thinking it was HIS duty to expose my man. Niccuh's like that either have self esteem issues or an identity problem. You see how he had to brag about what he has! Who cares?
> 
> To quote the great Double V, "only a bitch worries about what another man has"
> Mauphuckas always worried about what somebody else got or don't have. Worry about your own punk-ass and quit worrying about another Niccuh. That's exactly why you see people laid out on 48 hours all time lol
> *



I AGREE WITH YOU GENERALLY SPEAKING. BUT IN THIS CASE DUDE IN THE FAKE ROLLS HAS THE GAME FUCCED UP BY FRONTIN AND NOT KEEPING IT 100. 

SPEAKING OF EXPOSING..... A LOT OF PEOPLE FEEL IT'S THEIR DUTY TO EXPOSE THE CAT IN THE RANGE. 

WHAT WOULD THAT BE? 

IM JUS SAYIN.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 8 2011, 06:26 AM~20040763-->
> 
> 
> 
> TRUE, ****** GOT THE GAME FUCKED UP THESE DAYS.  *ON THE OTHER HAND, HOMIE SHOULD HAVE CUT THE CONVO SHORT AND KEPT ROLLING. YET KEPT ENTERTAINING THEM FOOLS*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Uncle [email protected] 8 2011, 09:41 AM~20041842
> *LUCKY FOR YOU, PEOPLE ON WELFARE DONT HAVE TO FILE TAXES.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 8 2011, 12:33 PM~20042926
> *SO FRONTIN IS "THE GAME" THESE DAYS?
> 
> DUDE IN THE ROVER HAS THE GAME FUCKED UP?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fake it till you make it. He wasn't necessarily driving "junk". Yeah he's got the game fucked up becuase, you shouldn't hate on the next man doing' his thang...ESPECIALLY if your doing better than he is. You gotta put him on the game, not chastise him for making a mistake or doing what he can. Thats bully shit...and bullys get worked in these streets. 



> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 8 2011, 12:38 PM~20042943
> *yea he has the game phucked up by thinking it was HIS duty to expose my man. Niccuh's like that either have self esteem issues or an identity problem. You see how he had to brag about what he has! Who cares?
> 
> To quote the great Double V, "only a bitch worries about what another man has"
> Mauphuckas always worried about what somebody else got or don't have. Worry about your own punk-ass and quit worrying about another Niccuh. That's exactly why you see people laid out on 48 hours all time lol
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hey Derrick, what is the dudes name in some of the DPG songs that does the poetry?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 8 2011, 02:38 PM~20042943
> *yea he has the game phucked up by thinking it was HIS duty to expose my man. Niccuh's like that either have self esteem issues or an identity problem. You see how he had to brag about what he has! Who cares?
> 
> To quote the great Double V, "only a bitch worries about what another man has"
> Mauphuckas always worried about what somebody else got or don't have. Worry about your own punk-ass and quit worrying about another Niccuh. That's exactly why you see people laid out on 48 hours all time lol
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2011, 04:14 PM~20043562
> *Hey Derrick, what is the dudes name in some of the DPG songs that does the poetry?
> *


SNOOP USED MAC MINISTER FROM TIME TO TIME.. HE GOT BOOKED A WHILE BACK FOR ELLEGEDLY SMOKIN FAT TONE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 8 2011, 07:38 PM~20045972
> *SNOOP USED MAC MINISTER FROM TIME TO TIME.. HE GOT BOOKED A WHILE BACK FOR ELLEGEDLY SMOKIN FAT TONE
> *


 naw not, the older dude in this video at the beggining...i like his style....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2011, 09:45 PM~20047154
> *naw not, the older dude in this video at the beggining...i like his style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it's him


----------



## lowlowlow

double post


----------



## 10sAnd20sTV

Anybody in here have a 78 - 85 monte carlo or regal on daytons? Need it for a music video shoot TODAY!!!!! Got $300 for 5 hours on set. Get at me ASAP. Bigg Chris - [email protected]


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 9 2011, 08:22 AM~20049571
> *I think it's him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 him who?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2011, 11:12 PM~20047945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1) She got a huge set of lips and a hairy beaver!!


or


2) That's a *****!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

anyone have a competition pump motor in so cal ???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 9 2011, 04:35 PM~20052876
> *anyone have a competition pump motor in so cal ???
> *


Pm Crensaws finest. hell take about ten years but he can build it.. :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 9 2011, 06:35 PM~20052876
> *anyone have a competition pump motor in so cal ???
> *


TRY KOOLAID HYDROLICS


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 9 2011, 06:46 PM~20053830
> *TRY KOOLAID HYDROLICS
> *


You on vacation? Or phone upgrade? Most I've seen of you !


----------



## ROBLEDO

WHAT DEY HITTIN FOE?


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 9 2011, 03:35 PM~20052876
> *anyone have a competition pump motor in so cal ???
> *


if you don't know where to look you don't need one!



p.s.....theirs an abundance of shops in southern cali that could hook you up!


'


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 9 2011, 08:09 PM~20054534
> *if you don't know where to look you don't need one!
> p.s.....theirs an abundance of shops in southern cali that could hook you up!
> '
> *


Oh really? 




Captain damn obvious! :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 9 2011, 08:43 PM~20055360
> *Oh really?
> Captain damn obvious! :uh:
> *


you got any 3 prong knock offs with one broken off prong for sale. i'm looking to get a two prong knock off. :roflmao: 

and i need a tire with minor steel tread showing. :roflmao:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 9 2011, 10:26 PM~20055826
> *you got any 3 prong knock offs with one broken off prong for sale. i'm looking to get a two prong knock off.  :roflmao:
> 
> and i need a tire with minor steel tread showing.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 9 2011, 10:26 PM~20055826
> *you got any 3 prong knock offs with one broken off prong for sale. i'm looking to get a two prong knock off.  :roflmao:
> 
> and i need a tire with minor steel tread showing.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 9 2011, 10:09 PM~20054534
> *if you don't know where to look you don't need one!
> p.s.....theirs an abundance of shops in southern cali that could hook you up!
> '
> *


HA HA


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 9 2011, 09:09 PM~20053974
> *You on vacation? Or phone upgrade? Most I've seen of you !
> *


SPRING BREAK.. BUT NAW, I AINT GOT TIME TO BE SITTIN BY A COMPUTER ON MY VACATION EITHER;; I GOT 2 CADDIES AND 5 HOES


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 9 2011, 10:26 PM~20055826
> *you got any 3 prong knock offs with one broken off prong for sale. i'm looking to get a two prong knock off.  :roflmao:
> 
> and i need a tire with minor steel tread showing.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59

I lol'd! :rofl:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

DAMN FUNDI, NO ONE LIKES YOU. *TAKE A HINT*, LEAVE. GO TO LOW-RIDERS.COM


----------



## lowlowlow

Mac Minister in the vid. Dunno



> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2011, 02:55 PM~20052196
> *him who?
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 10 2011, 06:48 AM~20057475
> *DAMN FUNDI, NO ONE LIKES YOU. TAKE A HINT, LEAVE. GO TO LOW-RIDERS.COM
> *


quoted for truth :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 10 2011, 09:34 AM~20057683
> *Mac Minister in the vid.  Dunno
> *


NAW THAT'S NOT MAC MINISTER


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 8 2011, 01:38 PM~20042943
> *yea he has the game phucked up by thinking it was HIS duty to expose my man. Niccuh's like that either have self esteem issues or an identity problem. You see how he had to brag about what he has! Who cares?
> 
> To quote the great Double V, "only a bitch worries about what another man has"
> Mauphuckas always worried about what somebody else got or don't have. Worry about your own punk-ass and quit worrying about another Niccuh. That's exactly why you see people laid out on 48 hours all time lol
> *


***** said 48 hours :biggrin: 










I think you meant 'The first 48'


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Mar 9 2011, 10:26 PM~20055826-->
> 
> 
> 
> you got any 3 prong knock offs with one broken off prong for sale. i'm looking to get a two prong knock off.  :roflmao:
> 
> and i need a tire with minor steel tread showing.  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not saling them < you orange cart worker!! I gave them away with a set of china and 4 new diamond KOz. i just gave all the KO stuff with the set. don't need it. If I ever go back to wires it won't be any more china shit!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 05:25 AM~20057318
> *SPRING BREAK.. BUT NAW, I AINT GOT TIME TO BE SITTIN BY A COMPUTER ON MY VACATION EITHER;; I GOT 2 CADDIES AND 5 HOES
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two much on your plate! ***** your hair gona be grey !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Mar 10 2011, 06:21 AM~20057410
> *I lol'd! :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 10 2011, 10:33 AM~20057956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT YOUR SON?


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 09:14 AM~20057869
> ****** said 48 hours  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant 'The first 48'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Niccuh, you know what I meant


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackDawg

Looks like HOT GABAGE!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN+Mar 10 2011, 01:27 PM~20059972-->
> 
> 
> 
> I DID MY OWN PATTERNS WHAT DO YOU THINK ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know most these clown know nothing about ratts and scallaps! hell they think lowriders started with wire wheels.. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackDawg_@Mar 10 2011, 01:42 PM~20060069
> *Looks like HOT GABAGE!
> *


Case in point.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Baby stroller on 30's :loco: 


















:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 10 2011, 08:02 AM~20057813
> *NAW THAT'S NOT MAC MINISTER
> *


 well who was it? thats what i want to know?


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

I DID MY OWN PATTERNS WHAT DO YOU THINK ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OFF TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 10 2011, 05:51 PM~20061637
> *Baby stroller on 30's   :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


:burn:
Dey flicka when dey be spinnin mayne.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20061546
> *You know most these clown know nothing about ratts and scallaps! hell they think lowriders started with wire wheels.. :uh:
> Case in point.
> *


You act like you know everything. You've done nothing in your life except steal, gain weight and be poor. Bitch you don't know shit about lowriders, rods or anything else to do with cars. Grow some self pride and shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Skim

> mike u puttin it down good work bruh


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 10 2011, 05:40 PM~20061546
> *You know most these clown know nothing about ratts and scallaps! hell they think lowriders started with wire wheels.. :uh:
> Case in point.
> *


HOT gabage, can pretty much be applied to every vehicle you have ever owned and posted on this website. Matter fact I wouldn't even call it hot, just straight gabage!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg+Mar 10 2011, 01:42 PM~20060069-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like HOT GABAGE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackDawg_@Mar 11 2011, 11:25 AM~20067984
> *HOT gabage, can pretty much be applied to every vehicle you have ever owned and posted on this website. Matter fact I wouldn't even call it hot, just straight gabage!!
> *


WERENT YOU THE CLOWN THAT WAS SAYING THE GUY IN THE RANGE ROVER WAS HATING? THAT HE HAS THE "GAME PHUCKED UP"?

NOW LOOK AT YOU........... HATING JUST LIKE RANGE ROVER DUDE..

MY EXPERIMENT ON YOU WAS JUST AS INFORMATIONAL AS THE ONE SILKPANTHER POSTED ABOUT THE BLUE EYE KIDS. ACTUALLY MORE INFORMATIONAL.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 11 2011, 11:25 AM~20067984
> *HOT gabage, can pretty much be applied to every vehicle you have ever owned and posted on this website. Matter fact I wouldn't even call it hot, just straight gabage!!
> *


ANd what do you have o great *****-domas! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 11 2011, 03:01 PM~20068204
> *WERENT YOU THE CLOWN THAT WAS SAYING THE GUY IN THE RANGE ROVER WAS HATING? THAT HE HAS THE "GAME PHUCKED UP"?
> 
> NOW LOOK AT YOU........... HATING JUST LIKE RANGE ROVER DUDE..
> 
> MY EXPERIMENT ON YOU WAS JUST AS INFORMATIONAL AS THE ONE SILKPANTHER POSTED ABOUT THE BLUE EYE KIDS. ACTUALLY MORE INFORMATIONAL.
> *


busted lol


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## chevy_boy

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*Man this is like some barber shop talk shit..... :biggrin: 


Whats crackin folks  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

i think people in this topic should use their regular names. every month the same people are changing up. ZDont make no sence. And the names they use are st8 corney too.


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 11 2011, 01:01 PM~20068204
> *WERENT YOU THE CLOWN THAT WAS SAYING THE GUY IN THE RANGE ROVER WAS HATING? THAT HE HAS THE "GAME PHUCKED UP"?
> 
> NOW LOOK AT YOU........... HATING JUST LIKE RANGE ROVER DUDE..
> 
> MY EXPERIMENT ON YOU WAS JUST AS INFORMATIONAL AS THE ONE SILKPANTHER POSTED ABOUT THE BLUE EYE KIDS. ACTUALLY MORE INFORMATIONAL.
> *



difference is you ASKED for our opinion. Fake bently/rolls dood, didn't ask RangeRover dood if he thought his car was nice :uh:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 11 2011, 02:24 PM~20069086
> *difference is you ASKED for our opinion. Fake bently/rolls dood, didn't ask RangeRover dood if he thought his car was nice :uh:
> *



SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE HATER. 

IN OTHER WORDS YOU WERENT HATING?

GTFO.


----------



## BlackDawg

I love how you ASKED for an opinion, got one, and then call somebody a hater for giving one. LOL, man you too much :roflmao:



**ETA**
meant no disrespect homie, probably could have choose my words better though, but to each is own


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 11 2011, 02:44 PM~20069195
> *I love how you ASKED for an opinion, got one, and then call somebody a hater for giving one. LOL, man you too much :roflmao:
> **ETA**
> meant no disrespect homie, probably could have choose my words  better though, but to each is own
> *



I LIKE HOW YOU FELL FOR MY TRAP, TOOK THE BAIT, HATED, AND LIKE A TRUE HATER ARE TRYING TO CLEVERLY EXPLAIN HOW YOU DIDN'T HATE.

USING YOUR HATER LOGIC, YOUR POSITION IS:

IF THE FAKE ROLLS DUDE WOULD HAVE PULLED ALONG SIDE RANGE ROVER DUDE AND SAID "HEY RANGE ROVER DUDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY CAR"

AND THEN THE RANGE ROVER DUDE PROCEEDED, AS IN DID IN THE VIDEO, HE (RANGE ROVER DUDE) WOULD NOT HAVE HAD THE GAME PHUCKED UP?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 11 2011, 03:51 PM~20069233
> *I LIKE HOW YOU FELL FOR MY TRAP, TOOK THE BAIT, HATED, AND LIKE A TRUE HATER ARE TRYING TO CLEVERLY EXPLAIN HOW YOU DIDN'T HATE.
> 
> USING YOUR HATER LOGIC, YOUR POSITION IS:
> 
> IF THE FAKE ROLLS DUDE WOULD HAVE PULLED ALONG SIDE RANGE ROVER DUDE AND SAID "HEY RANGE ROVER DUDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MY CAR"
> 
> AND THEN THE RANGE ROVER DUDE PROCEEDED, AS IN DID IN THE VIDEO, HE (RANGE ROVER DUDE) WOULD NOT HAVE HAD THE GAME PHUCKED UP?
> *




Too much for me homie, you win, call it whatever you'd like


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

YOU WENT FROM:



> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 8 2011, 12:38 PM~20042943
> *yea he has the game phucked up by thinking it was HIS duty to expose my man. Niccuh's like that either have self esteem issues or an identity problem. You see how he had to brag about what he has! Who cares?
> 
> To quote the great Double V, "only a bitch worries about what another man has"
> Mauphuckas always worried about what somebody else got or don't have. Worry about your own punk-ass and quit worrying about another Niccuh. That's exactly why you see people laid out on 48 hours all time lol
> *



TO:



> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Mar 11 2011, 02:57 PM~20069268
> *Too much for me homie, you win, call it whatever you'd like
> *


I WAS JUST FUCKING WITH YOU, FOR REAL THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*HERE YA'LL GO LETS BUMP THESE TUNES AND GET BACK TO RIDIN' :0 :biggrin: *






*187 WHERE YOU AT.....IT SOUNDS GOOD IN REVERB TOO!!!  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2011, 01:52 PM~20069237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

*GOOD SHIT RIGHT HERE!!*


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 11 2011, 11:32 PM~20071994
> *HERE YA'LL GO LETS BUMP THESE TUNES AND GET BACK TO RIDIN'  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 187 WHERE YOU AT.....IT SOUNDS GOOD IN REVERB TOO!!!
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2011, 04:14 PM~20043562
> *Hey Derrick, what is the dudes name in some of the DPG songs that does the poetry?
> *


BIG PIMPIN DEMOND WILLIAMS


----------



## pitbull166




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 11 2011, 10:50 PM~20072122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


His last concert before he died was in my hometown. I still got the poster somewhere.  
I think he died in Jackson,MS.


----------



## illstorm

> *Skim  Mar 5 2011, 01:02 AM
> i figure u get a kick outta this ***** fakin the funk :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> y87tN-3rqak&feature*


*Wow!* Another episode of the ***** Sociology Experience. I wonder if there were ****** on The Good Ship Jesus. probably had a ***** thinking he was ballin because he was shackled next to the porthole. Tripping on another ***** cause he was frontin with a mouse hole. Talking about if you know your portholes my *****. You know not all portholes show the the ocean. Why you fishing my *****?


----------



## Classic - Landau

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 12 2011, 10:05 AM~20074650
> *Wow! Another episode of the ***** Sociology Experience. I wonder if there were ****** on The Good Ship Jesus.  probably had a ***** thinking he was ballin because he was shackled next to the porthole. Tripping on another ***** cause he was  frontin with a mouse hole. Talking about if you know your portholes my *****. You know not all portholes show the the ocean. Why you fishing my *****?
> *



Do you know Chata?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice day out today! Wasted $50 worth of gas. 1/2 tank :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 12 2011, 10:05 AM~20074650
> *Wow! Another episode of the ***** Sociology Experience. I wonder if there were ****** on The Good Ship Jesus.  probably had a ***** thinking he was ballin because he was shackled next to the porthole. Tripping on another ***** cause he was  frontin with a mouse hole. Talking about if you know your portholes my *****. You know not all portholes show the the ocean. Why you fishing my *****?
> *


lol


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2011, 11:40 PM~20078278
> *Nice day out today! Wasted $50 worth of gas. 1/2 tank :uh:
> *


ANYTIME YOU PUT GAS INTO THAT PIECE OF SHIT ROADMASTER ITS A WASTE. DOESNT MATTER IF GAS WAS FREE, ITS STILL A WASTE BECAUSE YOU OWN THAT UGLY PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP EVERYONE WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2011, 11:40 PM~20078278
> *Nice day out today! Wasted $50 worth of gas. 1/2 tank :uh:
> *


 :uh: now we know this bitch is lieing 50 dollars is his lifes earnings


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Mar 13 2011, 07:40 PM~20082843
> *:uh: now we know this bitch is lieing 50 dollars is his lifes earnings
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama+Mar 12 2011, 03:29 PM~20076565-->
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know Chata?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 04:16 AM~20079731
> *ANYTIME YOU PUT GAS INTO THAT PIECE OF SHIT ROADMASTER ITS A WASTE. DOESNT MATTER IF GAS WAS FREE, ITS STILL A WASTE BECAUSE YOU OWN THAT UGLY PIECE OF SHIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

They goin in on Fundi....as usual.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 14 2011, 02:20 AM~20086091
> *They goin in on Fundi....as usual.
> *


THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR QUITE SOMETIME

BTW, BIG PIMPIN DEMOND WILLIAMS IS THE GHETTO POET YOU WERE INQUIRING ABOUT


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 14 2011, 02:30 AM~20086329
> *THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR QUITE SOMETIME
> 
> BTW, BIG PIMPIN DEMOND WILLIAMS IS THE GHETTO POET YOU WERE INQUIRING ABOUT
> *


I had to look it up since it was bugging me, wiki spells it Delemond

and the only pic I could find


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2011, 10:49 PM~20085083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OG ZEUS RIP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 14 2011, 02:30 AM~20086329
> *THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR QUITE SOMETIME
> 
> BTW, BIG PIMPIN DEMOND WILLIAMS IS THE GHETTO POET YOU WERE INQUIRING ABOUT
> *


Thanks bro, 

I wish this guy had some more stuff. NOTHING on him on youtube, etc.  

I like his swag and the way he delivers.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 14 2011, 11:00 AM~20087070
> *OG ZEUS RIP
> *


he was the first person i seen with colored wheels back when


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

make offer.. up for grabs as is no warrenty! used switch panel. 3 wired switches < one power cut off. one spare switch..or text me. no free shipping , welcome to trades . switches all work! 4 carling. onl 3 wired! comes like in picture!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 02:47 PM~20097435
> *make offer.. up for grabs as is no warrenty! used switch panel. 3 wired switches < one power cut off. one spare switch..or text me. no free shipping , welcome to trades . switches all work! 4 carling. onl 3 wired! comes like in picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE!! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU MAN??


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 12:47 PM~20097435
> *make offer.. up for grabs as is no warrenty! used switch panel. 3 wired switches < one power cut off. one spare switch..or text me. no free shipping , welcome to trades . switches all work! 4 carling. onl 3 wired! comes like in picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 15 2011, 07:49 PM~20100759
> *DUDE!!  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU MAN??
> *


Nothing wrong with that panel ! Just tired of cutting my damn knee up getting in and out of car. :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 10:57 PM~20101559
> *Nothing wrong with that panel ! Just tired of cutting my damn knee up getting in and out of car.  :uh:
> *


Man you just don't get it do you? I bet you sit around all day and think that everyone is wrong about you. And that WE are the ones with a problem. I don't know what kind of mental defect you have, but something is seriously wrong with you. Anyone who won't leave from a place where they are not wanted has to have mental issues. No one in your entire state likes you. Everyone from out of state hates you. But you act like its not your fault. Seriously man you have more mental problems than Gary Busey.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 05:16 AM~20079731
> *ANYTIME YOU PUT GAS INTO THAT PIECE OF SHIT ROADMASTER ITS A WASTE. DOESNT MATTER IF GAS WAS FREE, ITS STILL A WASTE BECAUSE YOU OWN THAT UGLY PIECE OF SHIT.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 10:57 PM~20101559
> *Nothing wrong with that panel ! Just tired of cutting my damn knee up getting in and out of car.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: you claim to be a master fabricater and a ase certified mechanic your nothing but a masterbater.what a joke you are


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2011, 08:14 AM~20057869
> ****** said 48 hours  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you meant 'The first 48'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 15 2011, 09:09 PM~20101691
> *Man you just don't get it do you? I bet you sit around all day and think that everyone is wrong about you. And that WE are the ones with a problem. I don't know what kind of mental defect you have, but something is seriously wrong with you. Anyone who won't leave from a place where they are not wanted has to have mental issues. No one in your entire state likes you. Everyone from out of state hates you. But you act like its not your fault. Seriously man you have more mental problems than Gary Busey.
> *


And I mean NO ONE! :werd:


----------



## 187PURE

*IT'S A SAD DAY IN THE WEST COAST COMMUNITIES, AND THE REST OF THE WORLD FOR THAT MATTER.. HIP HOP AND MUSIC ITSELF HAS LOST ONE OF IT'S GREATEST AND LEGENDARY ARTISTS:</span>*

*NATE DOGG (NATHANIEL DWAYNE HALE) HAS PASSED AWAY AT THE YOUNG AGE OF 41. I SAY YOUNG BECAUSE IT SEEMED LIKE JUST YESTERDAY WHEN WE WERE ALL JAMMING TO THE POPULAR HIT "REGULATE". NATE DOGG IS THE PIONEER OF WEST COAST RAP CROONING. HIS DEFINITIVE SOUND HELPED LAY DOWN THE FOUNDATION FOR THE WEST COAST, WHICH PUT YOU IN A SUBTLE LAYED BACK MOOD, BECAUSE OF HIS SOULFUL SMOOTH LYRICS.. THIS INDEED GAVE THE ACCURATE APPEARANCE OF THE CALIFORNIA SUN SHINE AND PALM TREES AS YOU DIP THROUGH THE COAST IN AN IMPALA. WE HAVE LOST ONE OF THE GREATEST, AND THIS GREAT LOST CAN NEVER BE REPLACED. CHERISH THE MOMENTS BY DIGGING IN YOUR CRATES, GATHERING YOUR CDS, IPOD, OR WHATEVER, AND REMINENSE ON THE GOOD TIMES OF "REAL" WEST COAST MUSIC.. R.I.P. NATE DOGG.. YOU WILL BE GREATLY MISSED BROTHER *:angel: 

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>HERE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE'S BY DFC FEATURING NATE DOGG, TITLED THINGS IN THE HOOD:* 




LINK=> http://www.dubcnn.com/cgi-bin/coranto/view...pkVypyZmJGrmpqE


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 16 2011, 08:23 AM~20104396
> *And I mean NO ONE! :werd:
> *


I DON'T DISLIKE THE MAN, I JUST THINKS HE HAS ISSUES


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 16 2011, 06:54 AM~20104512
> *I DON'T DISLIKE THE MAN, I JUST THINKS HE HAS ISSUES
> *


I know. I was just fucken around. Robert is ok he's just a idiot when he's on the computer


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 16 2011, 08:54 AM~20104512
> *I DON'T DISLIKE THE MAN, I JUST THINKS HE HAS ISSUES
> *


have you ever met him in person?im not even trying to be funny he hasnt taken a shower or a bath in years


----------



## lowlowlow

RIP--he could hum a hook and it would be fire. Big loss for West Coast Rap and Hip Hop in general


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 16 2011, 06:53 AM~20104507
> *HIP HOP AND MUSIC ITSELF HAS LOST ONE OF IT'S GREATEST AND LEGENDARY ARTISTS:
> *


FOOL SAID LEGENDARY :angel:


----------



## cobrakarate

just heard about nate dogg.

this is a big loss and with music sucking so bad now his death just rubs it in.

he will be missed.


cobra


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 16 2011, 07:00 AM~20104539
> *I know. I was just fucken around. Robert is ok he's just a idiot when he's on the computer
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wish you where free on some them clear evenings! we tore up champs the other night..






my sister in law after 2 drinks..


----------



## Skim

rip nate dogg


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Mar 16 2011, 10:30 AM~20105375
> *FOOL SAID LEGENDARY  :angel:
> *


I think hes a Legendary West coast artist


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 16 2011, 04:50 PM~20106760
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wish you where free on some them clear evenings! we tore up champs the other night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sister in law after 2 drinks..
> *


You ain't got no friends. Bitchboy.


----------



## Skim




----------



## God's Son2

take it from al green... Jesus is coming back. good oldie cruizin song








:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 04:24 PM~20107411
> *rip nate dogg
> *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 08:09 PM~20108252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That happen here in St. Louis...*


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 06:25 PM~20107425
> *I think hes a Legendary West coast artist
> *


Nate was and is a legendary artist...period! He made soul music over rap beats that had street corners from East to West vibing...REAL TALK!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 16 2011, 11:54 PM~20109814
> *That happen here in St. Louis...
> *


whats the whole story tho,


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2011, 11:02 PM~20109923
> *whats the whole story tho,
> *


Just stupid ignorant shit.... The lil homie that slapped dude was turnt up. Homeboy was just in the wrong neighborhood at the wrong time... Shoulda kept rolling cuzz he didnt know anybody over there...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well guess he fucked up then lol u should of got slapped anyways with 2 lip ear rings on his mouth lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## illstorm

*Vehicle camera captures tsunami hitting the city of East Tiba Akira *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2011, 05:09 PM~20108252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I see why so many fools get their wigs split...that was no reason to slap dude.
Young ****** like this .... don't have a fucken clue about to just live!!!*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 17 2011, 06:01 PM~20115407
> *I see why so many fools get their wigs split...that was no reason to slap dude.
> Young ****** like this .... don't have a fucken clue about to just live!!!
> *


*And thats real...*


----------



## ROBLEDO

wat'cha all know bout this?  



SZ6eVLizCjY&feature


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Almost that time of the season players...BBQ baby!










On another note...y'all support my homie Tariq, I've been dealin' with him since '04, heres his site....he's in L.A.
http://macklessonsradio.com/


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## illstorm

QUOTE](*Skim @ Mar 16 2011, 05:09 PM*)




[/QUOTE]



> *(chevy_boy Posted Yesterday, 07:01 PM)
> I see why so many fools get their wigs split...that was no reason to slap dude.
> Young ****** like this .... don't have a fucken clue about to just live!!!*


*Those who criticize this generation forget who raised it*


----------



## 187PURE

> QUOTE](*Skim @ Mar 16 2011, 05:09 PM*)


*Those who criticize this generation forget who raised it*
[/quote]
OR WHO DID'NT RAISE IT.. A LOTTA MAWFUCKAS WAS LOCKED UP IN THE 80S


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Y'all listen to this lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CAN SOME 1 PLEASE HOOK ME UP A COPY OF CAVIARS 1ST CD? IT WAS PLAYING ON CALI SWANGIN VOL.3


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 06:31 PM~20124517
> *CAN SOME 1 PLEASE HOOK ME UP A COPY OF CAVIARS 1ST CD? IT WAS PLAYING ON CALI SWANGIN VOL.3
> *


Straight rider shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YES THATS WHY I GOTS TO HAVE IT, BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS, I HEARD IT NEVER CAME OUT? CUZ SOMETHING WITH HIS LABEL, BUT I BE HEARING IT ON YOUTUBE SO I KNOW SOME 1 GOTS TO HAVE IT


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 05:10 AM~20127207
> *YES THATS WHY I GOTS TO HAVE IT, BEEN LOOKING FOR YEARS, I HEARD IT NEVER CAME OUT? CUZ SOMETHING WITH HIS LABEL, BUT I BE HEARING IT ON YOUTUBE SO I KNOW SOME 1 GOTS TO HAVE IT
> *


SAY MAN JUST OUT OF CURIOSITY, I KNOW YOU BEEN ON HERE FOR A LONG TIME NOW, HOW COME YOU HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING ON THE STREET, JUST ASKIN NO OFFENSE MEANT


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 17 2011, 04:01 PM~20115407
> *I see why so many fools get their wigs split...that was no reason to slap dude.
> Young ****** like this .... don't have a fucken clue about to just live!!!
> *


YET UNDER YOUR AVATAR OF SOME RED CHUCKS ITS SAYS "BANG ON EVERYTHING" - IM GETTING MIXED SIGNALS HERE.


----------



## Skim




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 19 2011, 08:18 AM~20127226
> *SAY MAN JUST OUT OF CURIOSITY, I KNOW YOU BEEN ON HERE FOR A LONG TIME NOW, HOW COME YOU HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING ON THE STREET, JUST ASKIN NO OFFENSE MEANT
> *


WELL SIMPLY CUZ TAKING CARE OF FAMILY AND IM THE MAIN BREAD GETTER SO IM JUST MAKING IT SO ITS HARD TO PUT TONS OF MONEY IN A RIDER LIKE I WANT BUT SLOWLY WORKIN ON MY 85 FLEET, I AINT REALLY TRIPPIN ON RUSHING IT, AS LONG AS I GOT MY RIDER IN THE BACK YARD THATS ALL IT MATTERS


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 11:05 AM~20128228
> *WELL SIMPLY CUZ TAKING CARE OF FAMILY AND IM THE MAIN BREAD GETTER SO IM JUST MAKING IT SO ITS HARD TO PUT TONS OF MONEY IN A RIDER LIKE I WANT BUT SLOWLY WORKIN ON MY 85 FLEET, I AINT REALLY TRIPPIN ON RUSHING IT, AS LONG AS I GOT MY RIDER IN THE BACK YARD THATS ALL IT MATTERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 12:05 PM~20128228
> *WELL SIMPLY CUZ TAKING CARE OF FAMILY AND IM THE MAIN BREAD GETTER SO IM JUST MAKING IT SO ITS HARD TO PUT TONS OF MONEY IN A RIDER LIKE I WANT BUT SLOWLY WORKIN ON MY 85 FLEET, I AINT REALLY TRIPPIN ON RUSHING IT, AS LONG AS I GOT MY RIDER IN THE BACK YARD THATS ALL IT MATTERS
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THANKS HOMIES, EVER SINCE I HAD MY SON IT WENT DOWN HILL FOR THE CARS LOL NO REGRETS THO, CARS COME N GO BUT HAVING A SON OR LIL GIRL IS A BLESSING


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 09:36 PM~20131265
> *THANKS HOMIES, EVER SINCE I HAD MY SON IT WENT DOWN HILL FOR THE CARS LOL NO REGRETS THO, CARS COME N GO BUT HAVING A SON OR LIL GIRL IS A BLESSING
> *


Just keep doing yah thang mayne.... Cars will be here bruh. Just take a stab at whateva you can wheneva you able to do it...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS ALL IM DOING BRUH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 07:36 PM~20131265
> *THANKS HOMIES, EVER SINCE I HAD MY SON IT WENT DOWN HILL FOR THE CARS LOL NO REGRETS THO, CARS COME N GO BUT HAVING A SON OR LIL GIRL IS A BLESSING
> *


Real talk...I think your a straight weed head, thats why you ain't did anything. It's a damn 80'd's cadillac for christs sake! How hard is that to make into a street car?.... You spend your money on liquor and weed thats what it is.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 03:39 AM~20132996
> *Real talk...I think your a straight weed head, thats why you ain't did anything. It's a damn 80'd's cadillac for christs sake! How hard is that to make into a street car?.... You spend your money on liquor and weed thats what it is.
> *


LOL Damn :wow: Tell'em how you really feel G :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 03:39 AM~20132996
> *Real talk...I think your a straight weed head, thats why you ain't did anything. It's a damn 80'd's cadillac for christs sake! How hard is that to make into a street car?.... You spend your money on liquor and weed thats what it is.
> *


 :roflmao: BAG BACK OF HIM LOC


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20131483
> *THATS ALL IM DOING BRUH
> *


FAMILY FIRST :thumbsup: AINT THAT RIGHT TYRONE :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 08:31 PM~20124517
> *CAN SOME 1 PLEASE HOOK ME UP A COPY OF CAVIARS 1ST CD? IT WAS PLAYING ON CALI SWANGIN VOL.3
> *


I GOT YOU.. IT'S FUNNY I WAS BANGIN THAT SHIT THIS PAST TUESDAY WHILE I WAS LOADING THE DROLICS IN THE TRUNK


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2011, 08:31 PM~20124517
> *CAN SOME 1 PLEASE HOOK ME UP A COPY OF CAVIARS 1ST CD? IT WAS PLAYING ON CALI SWANGIN VOL.3
> *


CHECK YOUR DROP BOX HOMEBOY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 04:39 AM~20132996
> *Real talk...I think your a straight weed head, thats why you ain't did anything. It's a damn 80'd's cadillac for christs sake! How hard is that to make into a street car?.... You spend your money on liquor and weed thats what it is.
> *


MONEY AND TIME AINT ON MY SIDE ITS SIMPLY AS THAT RIGHT NOW, IT DONT MATTER IF ITS A 80S LAC OR A 59 RAG YOU STILL NEED MONEY AND TIME PLUS WEN IM NOT AT WORK I GOT MY SON, SO ANGEL SHUT UP YOU AINT GOT NOTHIN ON THE ROAD EITHER SO DONT BE TALKIN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2011, 09:14 AM~20133310
> *CHECK YOUR DROP BOX HOMEBOY
> *


MUCH LUV HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LIKE RIGHT NOW PERFECT EXAMPLE, IM OFF WORK 1 DAY OUT THE WEEK,GURL AT WORK, GOT MY 2 YEAR OLD SON RUNNING AROUND WITH HIS COUSIN, WHAT I SUPOSE TO DO BE UNDER MY CAR TAKING THE MOTOR OUT WHILE THEY RUN AROUND?? HELL NA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2011, 07:26 AM~20133467
> *LIKE RIGHT NOW PERFECT EXAMPLE, IM OFF WORK 1 DAY OUT THE WEEK,GURL AT WORK, GOT MY 2 YEAR OLD SON RUNNING AROUND WITH HIS COUSIN, WHAT I SUPOSE TO DO BE UNDER MY CAR TAKING THE MOTOR OUT WHILE THEY RUN AROUND?? HELL NA
> *


Yes! And have dinner done and kids in bed!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 01:39 AM~20132996
> *Real talk...I think your a straight weed head, thats why you ain't did anything. It's a damn 80'd's cadillac for christs sake! How hard is that to make into a street car?.... You spend your money on liquor and weed thats what it is.
> *


Moist !


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2011, 09:26 AM~20133467
> *LIKE RIGHT NOW PERFECT EXAMPLE, IM OFF WORK 1 DAY OUT THE WEEK,GURL AT WORK, GOT MY 2 YEAR OLD SON RUNNING AROUND WITH HIS COUSIN, WHAT I SUPOSE TO DO BE UNDER MY CAR TAKING THE MOTOR OUT WHILE THEY RUN AROUND?? HELL NA
> *


IT'S TIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:39 AM~20134096
> *Yes! And have dinner done and kids in bed!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 11:39 AM~20134096
> *Yes! And have dinner done and kids in bed!
> *


You don't take care of yo kids boy. That's why you had them warrants out for you a few years back. Not paying child support makes a man a bitch.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2011, 05:36 AM~20133249
> *FAMILY FIRST :thumbsup: AINT THAT RIGHT TYRONE :uh:
> *


 he had to put tyrone's name in it!! LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 20 2011, 06:59 AM~20133396-->
> 
> 
> 
> MONEY AND TIME AINT ON MY SIDE ITS SIMPLY AS THAT RIGHT NOW, IT DONT MATTER IF ITS A 80S LAC OR A 59 RAG YOU STILL NEED MONEY AND TIME PLUS WEN IM NOT AT WORK I GOT MY SON, SO ANGEL SHUT UP YOU AINT GOT NOTHIN ON THE ROAD EITHER SO DONT BE TALKIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mayne, money and time ain't been on your side since 11/01! and my car is about finished bro.
> 
> Like i said, you can't fool anybody....it's the liquor and weed. just be honest.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2011, 07:26 AM~20133467
> *LIKE RIGHT NOW PERFECT EXAMPLE, IM OFF WORK 1 DAY OUT THE WEEK,GURL AT WORK, GOT MY 2 YEAR OLD SON RUNNING AROUND WITH HIS COUSIN, WHAT I SUPOSE TO DO BE UNDER MY CAR TAKING THE MOTOR OUT WHILE THEY RUN AROUND?? HELL NA
> *


Wheres your club at to help you? 

I think you need 187's advise on how to do these caddys cuz that dude's been on the grind.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 20 2011, 02:13 PM~20135485
> *:twak:
> *


What? ***** you can't multi task! And work 3rd shift. It can be done. Loose the beer and weed fund and make every moment a teaching one for the youth!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 03:55 PM~20136055
> *What? ***** you can't multi task! And work 3rd shift. It can be done. Loose the beer and weed fund and make every moment a teaching one for the youth!
> *


maybe he can get a job at dunkin doughnuts making 50k a year like you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 05:55 PM~20136055
> *What? ***** you can't multi task! And work 3rd shift. It can be done. Loose the beer and weed fund and make every moment a teaching one for the youth!
> *


Stop frontin like you do good things for the community and for kids. Your on probation for stealing donuts. That makes you worthless and you are the farthest thing from a roll model.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 06:18 PM~20135867
> *Mayne, money and time ain't been on your side since 11/01! and my car is about finished bro.
> 
> Like i said, you can't fool anybody....it's the liquor and weed. just be honest.
> Wheres your club at to help you?
> 
> I think you need 187's advise on how to do these caddys cuz that dude's been on the grind.
> *


shit i had cars but i always traded or sold them to get more lol plus i was broke back wen to, but i aint got no habbit trust me. im getin this lac rollin just hold your horses, should have it 90ed this spring and hope i can sqeeze in paint to, will be doin a 2 pump 6 batt in this 1 to lay in play :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 06:18 PM~20135867
> *
> Wheres your club at to help you?
> 
> .
> *


and if you want to know i help them first before me thats how i am, we bout done putting a set up in my homies 2 dr box, already did a regal, soon we done with the box we gettin down on mine so dont trip


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## E

Man, thats goin to b a nice cruise


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 20 2011, 02:39 AM~20132996
> *Real talk...I think your a straight weed head, thats why you ain't did anything. It's a damn 80'd's cadillac for christs sake! How hard is that to make into a street car?.... You spend your money on liquor and weed thats what it is.
> *


LOL! ***** U MEAN :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 20 2011, 07:26 AM~20133467-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE RIGHT NOW PERFECT EXAMPLE, IM OFF WORK 1 DAY OUT THE WEEK,GURL AT WORK, GOT MY 2 YEAR OLD SON RUNNING AROUND WITH HIS COUSIN, WHAT I SUPOSE TO DO BE UNDER MY CAR TAKING THE MOTOR OUT WHILE THEY RUN AROUND?? HELL NA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if your hampered becuse your doing all this mr. mom stuff on your one day off...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 20 2011, 04:37 PM~20136328
> *and if you want to know i help them first before me thats how i am, we bout done putting a set up in my homies 2 dr box, already did a regal, soon we done with the box we gettin down on mine so dont trip
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then how the hell do you find time to do all this shit??^ you contradict yourself mayne :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20136417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*****'s gotta big as yard too in the country....I wish i had it like that...i've been doing me out of an apartment building in the city...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2011, 08:57 PM~20138812
> *LOL! ***** U MEAN :0
> *


 eddie van hatin prompted me to think :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH THAT'S PRETTY GOOD YARD SPACE BRO.. UTILIZE THAT SHIT DOGG;; PUT BABY BOY IN WALKER AND SHOW HIM HOW POPS GETS IT IN


----------



## mala suerte

Ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2011, 12:07 AM~20138922
> *So if your hampered becuse your doing all this mr. mom stuff on your one day off...
> then how the hell do you find time to do all this shit??^ you contradict yourself mayne :uh:
> *****'s gotta big as yard too in the country....I wish i had it like that...i've been doing me out of an apartment building in the city...
> *


nah not really cuz i aint have the money for parts at the time so aint do mine, so if it aint that its this but we do members rides, o yea the yard do come in handy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 03:58 AM~20140335
> *YEAH THAT'S PRETTY GOOD YARD SPACE BRO.. UTILIZE THAT SHIT DOGG;; PUT BABY BOY IN WALKER AND SHOW HIM HOW POPS GETS IT IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hes 2 not 6 months fool lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 10:53 AM~20141603
> *hes 2 not 6 months fool lol
> *


THEN HE SHOULD BE TURNING WRENCHES


----------



## bigswanga

:uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2011, 11:19 AM~20141757
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 20 2011, 04:47 PM~20136417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Make me wanna build another caddy :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2011, 11:21 AM~20141772
> *:wow:  Make me wanna build another caddy  :0
> *


A FOUR DOOR? :0


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 12:06 PM~20141671
> *THEN HE SHOULD BE TURNING WRENCHES
> *


yea e z said then done maybe when he get a lil older he be focused on it other than that hes just fucking around with the tools and loosing them lol


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2011, 12:00 PM~20142036
> *yea e z said then done maybe when he get a lil older he be focused on it other than that hes just fucking around with the tools and loosing them lol
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

this where im at now, in the process of complety tearin down the blue 91 so i can junk it and get it out the yard


----------



## 187PURE

LISTEN TO THIS ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Mar 19 2011, 04:20 AM~20127229
> *YET UNDER YOUR AVATAR OF SOME RED CHUCKS ITS SAYS "BANG ON EVERYTHING" - IM GETTING MIXED SIGNALS HERE.
> *


*RED CHUCKS ARE RED CHUCKS .... DEPENDED ON HOW "YOU" TAKE IT  * 

*"BANG ON EVERYTHANG" WAS MEANT TO BE AS IN LOWRIDING "HITTIN SWITCHES" THIS IS A LOWRIDER FORUM RIGHT?*


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 21 2011, 12:25 PM~20142202
> *RED CHUCKS ARE RED CHUCKS .... DEPENDED ON HOW "YOU" TAKE IT
> 
> "BANG ON EVERYTHANG" WAS MEANT TO BE AS IN LOWRIDING "HITTIN SWITCHES" THIS IS A LOWRIDER FORUM RIGHT?
> *


YOU CLEANED THAT UP NICE :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:31 AM~20142236
> *YOU CLEANED THAT UP NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 21 2011, 09:06 AM~20141671-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HE SHOULD BE TURNING WRENCHES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine been!!! cant keep them out the garage!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@Mar 21 2011, 09:19 AM~20141757
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 10:16 AM~20142141
> *LISTEN TO THIS ASSHOLE :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: WTF!!!

Man white America was made off Folks backs! And i guess that ***** never knew where the Constitution and some its laws where taken from. Or How The Mores and and Many Many Black Roman citizen ran the world. Lets Not forget The best lie every told. Queen Clia Patra was white!! :uh: Many white men stole her reasoning , war tactics , and political views!!

If was down here he would be tacken out to a field and beat that ass till he was black!!

That cat has some crazy concepts! He is what I call a Koon nany! aka house *****. One that does the will of the master to stir other blacks up!

I wana go call him up and go at it !!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:12 PM~20142491
> *:uh: WTF!!!
> 
> Man white America was made off Folks backs! And i guess that ***** never knew where the Constitution and some its laws where taken from. Or How The Mores and and Many Many Black Roman citizen ran the world. Lets Not forget The best lie every told. Queen Clia Patra was white!! :uh: Many white men stole her reasoning , war tactics , and political views!!
> 
> If was down here he would be tacken out to a field and beat that ass till he was black!!
> 
> That cat has some crazy concepts! He is what I call a Koon nany! aka house *****. One that does the will of the master to stir other blacks up!
> 
> I wana go call him up and go at it !!
> *


I'M WITH YOU ON THIS ONE FUNDI :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:35 PM~20142659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


NOW SEE I WAS WITH YOU TIL YOU SHOWED ME THIS GARBAGE.. I GUESS THE REAL FUNDI IS BACK NOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:38 AM~20142678
> *NOW SEE I WAS WITH YOU TIL YOU SHOWED ME THIS GARBAGE.. I GUESS THE REAL FUNDI IS BACK NOW
> *


:buttkick: 

Ill take a Buick over caddi anyday!!! Plus would never hop such a car! they made to land cruz and lay out! My next one gona be!!!!!!












About ten yers!! :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:49 PM~20142753
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Ill take a Buick over caddi anyday!!! Plus would never hop such a car! they made to land cruz and lay out! My next one gona be!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About ten yers!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 11:51 AM~20142769
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Lay and cruz the country roads!! My back and legs cant take the subs and hopping no more. i find it very peaceful to turn on the oldies , and just ride open hwy on all 8clyd!! 4 / 55. :biggrin: Stop and eat at local dinners and country stores too..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:56 PM~20142791
> *Lay and cruz the country roads!! My back and legs cant take the subs and hopping no more. i find it very peaceful to turn on the oldies ,  and just ride open hwy on all 8clyd!! 4 / 55. :biggrin: Stop and eat at local dinners and country stores too..
> *


***** YOU AINT NEVER HOP NO CAR FOOL


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 10:00 AM~20142035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20141916
> *A FOUR DOOR? :0
> *


 :nono: 
Too many doors for me


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 21 2011, 03:11 PM~20143275
> *:nono:
> Too many doors for me
> *


Then where the ho's go? :uh:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 21 2011, 12:18 PM~20143310
> *Then where the ho's go?  :uh:
> *


*Thats what a bench seat is for........ :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

http://www.antimoist.com/index/moistness-in-a-news-report


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 21 2011, 05:37 PM~20144230
> *http://www.antimoist.com/index/moistness-in-a-news-report
> *


REPOST MY *****.. BUT FUNNY SHIT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 04:58 PM~20144806
> *REPOST MY *****.. BUT FUNNY SHIT
> *


 gotta push the anti-moist movement bra!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 12:38 PM~20142678
> *NOW SEE I WAS WITH YOU TIL YOU SHOWED ME THIS GARBAGE.. I GUESS THE REAL FUNDI IS BACK NOW
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Mar 16 2011, 03:39 PM~20106678
> *SUGE FIGHTING IN THE CASINO... AGAIN......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this ***** always pickin on the lil ******??
> 
> Grow the fuck u  old piece of shit! :headpalm:
> *



that ***** that swung on suge was crip walkin and swingin at the same time


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:35 PM~20142659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


at first it sounded like a car alarm going off in the background. but im pretty sure that was just a gay alarm going off.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 21 2011, 01:49 PM~20142753
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Ill take a Buick over caddi anyday!!! Plus would never hop such a car! they made to land cruz and lay out! My next one gona be!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About ten yers!! :cheesy:
> *


man fundi, SHUT THE FUCK UP. you try so hard to be different, you are just simply annoying as fuck. 


1. no job = no money.
2. no money = no car.
3. no skills = even if you had #1 and #2 you would just fuck it up like you did the past 2 buckets you owned.
4. your kids are embarressed to be around you.
5. go die.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2011, 12:50 AM~20148316
> *that ***** that swung on suge was crip walkin and swingin at the same time
> *


I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THAT NIGHT, BUT IF IT'S A CASE OF SUGE BEING DRUNK AGAIN, HE NEEDS TO CUT IT OUT.. FOR ONE; HE'S TOO OLD TO BE CARRYING ON LIKE THAT, TWO; HE PROBLY STILL GOT CHIPS SO WHY EVEN PUT YOURSELF IN A POSITION TO GET SUED, THREE; LESS AND LESS PEOPLE RESPECT YOU NOW.. SOME ****** JUST CAN'T LEAVE THE LIFESTYLE.. THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MATURING INTO A CALM LAID BACK OLD-HEAD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2011, 01:50 AM~20148316
> *that ***** that swung on suge was crip walkin and swingin at the same time
> *


what was funny was that old small whitle lady tryin to break it up lol


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:33 AM~20150093
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THAT NIGHT, BUT IF IT'S A CASE OF SUGE BEING DRUNK AGAIN, HE NEEDS TO CUT IT OUT.. FOR ONE; HE'S TOO OLD TO BE CARRYING ON LIKE THAT, TWO; HE PROBLY STILL GOT CHIPS SO WHY EVEN PUT YOURSELF IN A POSITION TO GET SUED, THREE; LESS AND LESS PEOPLE RESPECT YOU NOW.. SOME ****** JUST CAN'T LEAVE THE LIFESTYLE.. THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MATURING INTO A CALM LAID BACK OLD-HEAD
> *


x2 not to mention making ****** look so uncivilized out in public.


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 21 2011, 01:18 PM~20143310
> *Then where the ho's go?  :uh:
> *


  Somebody gotta follow with the TOOLS :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 21 2011, 02:24 PM~20143693
> *Thats what a bench seat is for........ :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Not this shit again. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 22 2011, 07:16 AM~20150009
> *man fundi, SHUT THE FUCK UP. you try so hard to be different, you are just simply annoying as fuck.
> 1. no job = no money.
> 2. no money = no car.
> 3. no skills = even if you had #1 and #2 you would just fuck it up like you did the past 2 buckets you owned.
> 4. your kids are embarressed to be around you.
> 5. go die.
> *


 and he smells like chili brick.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:33 AM~20150093
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THAT NIGHT, BUT IF IT'S A CASE OF SUGE BEING DRUNK AGAIN, HE NEEDS TO CUT IT OUT.. FOR ONE; HE'S TOO OLD TO BE CARRYING ON LIKE THAT, TWO; HE PROBLY STILL GOT CHIPS SO WHY EVEN PUT YOURSELF IN A POSITION TO GET SUED, THREE; LESS AND LESS PEOPLE RESPECT YOU NOW.. SOME ****** JUST CAN'T LEAVE THE LIFESTYLE.. THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MATURING INTO A CALM LAID BACK OLD-HEAD
> *


:werd:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2011, 10:50 PM~20148316
> *that ***** that swung on suge was crip walkin and swingin at the same time
> *


 :uh: He's gonna go home to and brag about how him and Suge Knight got into a fight and it had to get broken up...


----------



## mrboscodelagente

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 09:16 AM~20142141
> *LISTEN TO THIS ASSHOLE :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> *



i wonder how the people in his congregation feel??????


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 22 2011, 08:33 AM~20150093
> *I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED THAT NIGHT, BUT IF IT'S A CASE OF SUGE BEING DRUNK AGAIN, HE NEEDS TO CUT IT OUT.. FOR ONE; HE'S TOO OLD TO BE CARRYING ON LIKE THAT, TWO; HE PROBLY STILL GOT CHIPS SO WHY EVEN PUT YOURSELF IN A POSITION TO GET SUED, THREE; LESS AND LESS PEOPLE RESPECT YOU NOW.. SOME ****** JUST CAN'T LEAVE THE LIFESTYLE.. THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH MATURING INTO A CALM LAID BACK OLD-HEAD
> *


no doubt


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 21 2011, 10:16 AM~20142141
> *LISTEN TO THIS ASSHOLE :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: They forgot to mention how the White man more or less enslaved the Chinese to build the railroad infrastructure of the 1800s, of course the African slaves from 1500s-1800s, the decimation of the Natives and most importantly the contribution of all the Latinos and all other non-white races who fought in foreign wars to protect this country, just to be marginalized and divided once again after everyone came back home assuming they were still alive....but other than that :uh: but the Rev. did have a point about mostly black cities with black heads of government, police etc...you can't deny there is an obvious flaw with the belief of the "redistribution of wealth" as an economic model...shit don't work...Just ask Gary and Detroit and New Orleans, Newark, and God forbid D.fucking C....I wonder what his congregation looks like and who follows him?


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2011, 05:30 AM~20127254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: BigBoy is a fool wit it 

Fucken Luther Lufey :roflmao: That fool be havin me rollin


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 :0


----------



## illstorm

> *Infamous James
> post Yesterday, 08:03 PM
> 
> :uh:They forgot to mention how the White man more or less enslaved the Chinese to build the railroad infrastructure of the 1800s, of course the African slaves from 1500s-1800s, the decimation of the Natives and most importantly the contribution of all the Latinos and all other non-white races who fought in foreign wars to protect this country, just to be marginalized and divided once again after everyone came back home assuming they were still alive....but other than that uh. :uh:  but the Rev. did have a point about mostly black cities with black heads of government, police etc...you can't deny there is an obvious flaw with the belief of the "redistribution of wealth" as an economic model...shit don't work...Just ask Gary and Detroit and New Orleans, Newark, and God forbid D.fucking C....I wonder what his congregation looks like and who follows him? *


*Income inequality may be part of the root cause of the Great Recession. Stagnant incomes for all but the wealthiest Americans meant an increased demand for credit, fueling the growth of an unsustainable credit bubble. Bank deregulation allowed financial institutions to to create new exotic products(i.e Interest-Only Mortgages) in which the ever-richer rich could invest. The result was a bubble-based economy that came crashing down in the 2007 -Report by the U.S. Congress Joint Economic Committee*









I am sure "redistribution of wealth" makes for good applause line in some circles, but the truth is for a series of decades there has been a diversion of wealth culminating in the near collapse of the worlds economy. And last time I checked all of the malefactors were absent of color.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 22 2011, 07:16 AM~20150009
> *man fundi, SHUT THE FUCK UP. you try so hard to be different, you are just simply annoying as fuck.
> 1. no job = no money.
> 2. no money = no car.
> 3. no skills = even if you had #1 and #2 you would just fuck it up like you did the past 2 buckets you owned.
> 4. your kids are embarressed to be around you.
> 5. go die.
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Mar 23 2011, 06:05 AM~20158807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 4 real!!


----------



## illstorm




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20155773
> *:roflmao: BigBoy is a fool wit it
> 
> Fucken Luther Lufey :roflmao:  That fool be havin me rollin
> *


man i used to listen to it every morning back home. that shit would have me dyin.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2011, 09:34 PM~20165662
> *man i used to listen to it every morning back home. that shit would have me dyin.
> *


Oh you from LA too? Thats whats up pimp!


----------



## payfred

Phone taps on da tens, 

And It Iz Liz with This just Handed to me,

And the Sports Dooood!  


Fools dont be knowin about that


----------



## .TODD

check your PM 187


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20155773
> *:roflmao: BigBoy is a fool wit it
> 
> Fucken Luther Lufey :roflmao:  That fool be havin me rollin
> *


lmao.

Luther Lufey......of the Mighty Lufeys. :roflmao:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 23 2011, 09:47 PM~20166409
> *Phone taps on da tens,
> 
> And It Iz Liz with This just Handed to me,
> 
> And the Sports Dooood!
> Fools dont be knowin about that
> *


*It still be going down here in LA LAND.......  *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 24 2011, 01:54 PM~20169361
> *It still be going down here in LA LAND.......
> *



WUZ CRACKIN BIG D


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Mar 24 2011, 11:41 AM~20169956
> *WUZ CRACKIN BIG D
> *


*Whats good Wayne just here chillin and buildin....  *


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 20 2011, 10:42 PM~20138643
> *Man, thats goin to b a nice cruise
> *


You hitting up any shows in the Chi?


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 24 2011, 10:54 AM~20169361
> *It still be going down here in LA LAND.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Couple pics from the driveway today


----------



## THA LIFE

We need more clubs to participate...
If interested please email me your shop or club plaque to
[email protected]
310 692 3526 cee

each sponsor must purchase 5 shirts at 10.00 pc.
please state the sizes in the email
As you can see the project is coming to life.. Thanks to Charlie Brown of CB Auto for participating..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Mar 24 2011, 11:08 PM~20174075
> *We need more clubs to participate...
> If interested please email me your shop or club plaque to
> [email protected]
> 310 692 3526 cee
> 
> each sponsor must purchase 5 shirts at 10.00 pc.
> please state the sizes in the email
> As you can see the project is coming to life.. Thanks to Charlie Brown of CB Auto for participating..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S WASUP CEE :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20171577
> *Couple pics from the driveway today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2011, 04:11 PM~20179485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME ON MAN DAMN!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20180840
> *COME ON MAN DAMN!
> *



X2


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 24 2011, 05:02 PM~20170441
> *Whats good Wayne just here chillin and buildin....
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Mar 25 2011, 05:59 PM~20180840-->
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON MAN DAMN!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Mar 25 2011, 06:09 PM~20180914
> *X2
> *


Calm down! Its a inside joke! Obviously you don't know his career choice! :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2011, 08:31 PM~20181055
> *Calm down! Its a inside joke! Obviously you don't know his career choice! :biggrin:
> *


Anything is better than your career choice. Lying about being a nurse and stealing donuts is NOT A CAREER.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:31 PM~20181055
> *Calm down! Its a inside joke! Obviously you don't know his career choice! :biggrin:
> *


Inside joke? Muthafucka we aint cool like that to be having no fuckin inside jokes


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 25 2011, 09:01 PM~20181255
> *Inside joke? Muthafucka we aint cool like that to be having no fuckin inside jokes
> *


Typical fundi BULLSHIT. he always trying to fit in......even when he's too fat to fit.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 25 2011, 07:01 PM~20181255
> *Inside joke? Muthafucka we aint cool like that to be having no fuckin inside jokes
> *


Well next time clean that kaddi before you post it! I drive a bagged RM and know that!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2011, 09:25 PM~20181447
> *Well next time clean that kaddi before you post it! I drive a bagged RM and know that!
> *


When are you going to realize that no one likes you and no one wants you around?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 23 2011, 11:42 PM~20166363
> *Oh you from LA too? Thats whats up pimp!
> *


I lived in the high desert but we still got power 106 :biggrin: 
one of my favorites was the one he called Barnes and Noble bookstore as an OG Gangster Crip to see if he could promote his new book "The rise and fall of the Crips" and had the lady on the phone all scared he was about to come up there.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 25 2011, 09:01 PM~20181255
> *Inside joke? Muthafucka we aint cool like that to be having no fuckin inside jokes
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 25 2011, 09:01 PM~20181255
> *Inside joke? Muthafucka we aint cool like that to be having no fuckin inside jokes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What is this crazy weather! they calling for snow up there ! in Va and Pa. :uh: And its cold rain and ice here now. :uh: :uh:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Damn bro, obviously I`m new to LIL, but..one thing I know from lurking in this thread....EVERYONE in this topic seams to dislike you...yet you still hang out here....WHY?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@Mar 26 2011, 10:16 PM~20189020
> *Damn bro, obviously I`m new to LIL, but..one thing I know from lurking in this thread....EVERYONE in this topic seams to dislike you...yet you still hang out here....WHY?
> *


because he is simply too dumb to get it. What else can you expect from a guy on probation for stealing donuts that got kicked out of a car club for smelling too bad.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@Mar 26 2011, 08:16 PM~20189020
> *Damn bro, obviously I`m new to LIL, but..one thing I know from lurking in this thread....EVERYONE in this topic seams to dislike you...yet you still hang out here....WHY?
> *











does this pic answer the question he has down syndrome


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 25 2011, 07:01 PM~20181255
> *Inside joke? Muthafucka we aint cool like that to be having no fuckin inside jokes
> *


and just think robert thought he finally found a friend :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 27 2011, 10:00 AM~20191344
> *and just think robert thought he finally found a friend  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He don't have any friends in NC. No one here can stand him. He tries to claim he gets along and is friends with certain peeps but they can't stand him.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by payfred+Mar 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20171577-->
> 
> 
> 
> Couple pics from the driveway today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that bitch looking real good fred!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Mar 25 2011, 02:11 PM~20179485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking fundi you stupid . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 27 2011, 08:32 AM~20191522
> *that bitch looking real good fred!!!
> *


PAYASO!!!! Thanks pimp whats good man  See you at the Cinco show


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 25 2011, 09:49 PM~20182804
> *I lived in the high desert but we still got power 106 :biggrin:
> one of my favorites was the one he called Barnes and Noble bookstore as an OG Gangster Crip to see if he could promote his new book "The rise and fall of the Crips" and had the lady on the phone all scared he was about to come up there.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 27 2011, 06:11 AM~20191052
> *because he is simply too dumb to get it. What else can you expect from a guy on probation for stealing donuts that got kicked out of a car club for smelling too bad.
> *



lmao....Damn ....bro got kicked out for stanking ? lmao...***** on some anti shower shit?.....but then again dude is a black Republican...shm, any one with half a brain knows there is a BIG difference between republicans in 60s and republicans today..usualy I dont like to go in on brothers ..but damn cuzzo aint wanted and he still post up in here ?


----------



## bigswanga

Yesterday


----------



## bigswanga




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So it does tricks? :dunno: 


The glass house is whooping ass!! :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 07:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD!! :biggrin: *


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that 74 and 64 badass i c the regal to :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 28 2011, 09:55 AM~20200334
> *So it does tricks? :dunno:
> The glass house  is whooping ass!! :cheesy:
> *



:uh: 
It also cost more than that toad baster of your too! :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 28 2011, 10:25 AM~20200574
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 27 2011, 10:45 AM~20192469
> *PAYASO!!!! Thanks pimp whats good man   See you at the Cinco show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 08:04 AM~20199624
> *Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


two thumbs brah!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WUTT UP BENNO IT'S AJ I CEE YA!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2011, 01:32 PM~20201909
> *two thumbs brah!!
> *


4 fingers up 2 twisted in the middle


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@Mar 28 2011, 02:11 PM~20202103
> *WUTT UP BENNO IT'S AJ I CEE YA!!!!
> *


Ayyyyy Jayyyyy Whats good hommie?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 07:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin good as usual


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 28 2011, 11:55 AM~20200334
> *So it does tricks? :dunno:
> The glass house  is whooping ass!! :cheesy:
> *


That glasshouse is worth more than the mobile home you live in bitch.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 03:12 PM~20201757
> *:uh:
> It also cost more than that toad baster of your  too! :cheesy:
> *


It's worth more than the ragedy mobile home he lives in too.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 28 2011, 03:41 PM~20202902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Lookin good as usual
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 09:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah!


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that glasshouse is the business


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 28 2011, 10:44 PM~20205755
> *:0
> *


Can't you take a hint?


----------



## mrboscodelagente

fine as wine....


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 29 2011, 05:42 PM~20212617
> *Man that glasshouse is the business
> *



























 i did the sounds in this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 30 2011, 08:55 AM~20217883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did the sounds in this one
> *


*NICE, SIMPLE, AND CLEAN!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by prime-time-85_@Jan 27 2011, 03:26 PM~19714984
> *sgcKaH1irvI&feature
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2011, 07:39 AM~20167987
> *lmao.
> 
> Luther Lufey......of the Mighty Lufeys.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: awe fuck i was trying to find that shit.... just write this down before i come over there and fuck you up...E...I...bahhaha classic


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 24 2011, 04:55 PM~20171577
> *Couple pics from the driveway today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 28 2011, 08:08 AM~20199651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ON POINT


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 25 2011, 10:32 PM~20183151
> *:roflmao:
> *


speaking of mothafuka wat up mothafuka long time been homie how u been


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 30 2011, 02:05 PM~20218926
> *
> *


I REALLY NEED TO KNOW THE HOP RULES, BECAUSE IT ALWAYS SEEMS LIKE A TIE TO ME;; BOTH CARS GET STUCK ON THE BUMPER.. IS IT HOW MANY HOPS YOU GET BEFORE YOU GET STUCK?


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Mar 30 2011, 10:26 PM~20224031
> *speaking of mothafuka wat up mothafuka long time been homie how u been
> *


HEY BUDDY YOU HANGING OUT IN PHILLY THIS YEAR WITH US OR WHAT :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:41 AM~20226362
> *I REALLY NEED TO KNOW THE HOP RULES, BECAUSE IT ALWAYS SEEMS LIKE A TIE TO ME;; BOTH CARS GET STUCK ON THE BUMPER.. IS IT HOW MANY HOPS YOU GET BEFORE YOU GET STUCK?
> *


NOPE THEY JUST WANT TO SEE THEM UP THERE SEEMS LIKE, THATS STREET HOPPING NO RULES, THATS JUST WHAT I SEE......... :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2011, 11:07 PM~20232122
> *
> *


So you still too stupid to realize no one likes you? Go away Robert, we all hate you. You'll never fit in.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 31 2011, 10:00 AM~20226471
> *NOPE THEY JUST WANT TO SEE THEM UP THERE SEEMS LIKE, THATS STREET HOPPING NO RULES, THATS JUST WHAT I SEE......... :wow:  :wow:
> *


THEY GOTTA HAVE RULES, OTHERWISE IT'S JUST PLAIN BORING TO SEE 2 CARS LAND ON THE BUMPER


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2011, 08:35 AM~20234768
> *THEY GOTTA HAVE RULES, OTHERWISE IT'S JUST PLAIN BORING TO SEE 2 CARS LAND ON THE BUMPER
> *


TRUE THAT.............THATS WHY YOU HAVE TO KNOW WHO YOU NOSES UP TOO.......... :uh:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 30 2011, 09:55 AM~20217883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did the sounds in this one
> *


U did that my nigg! Look'n good.


----------



## ROBLEDO

R.I.P. Marvin.......


----------



## Skim




----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Mar 30 2011, 06:43 AM~20216412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine as wine....
> *


I love Pam Grier...REAL TALK!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 1 2011, 10:05 AM~20235755
> *U did that my nigg! Look'n good.
> *


  :wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 1 2011, 04:09 PM~20237889
> *R.I.P. Marvin.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :angel:


----------



## payfred

Whats good Brothas :wave:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 4 2011, 06:18 PM~20258961
> *Whats good Brothas :wave:
> *


You


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just got in from road trip! Mephis Tennessee. Wow! :cheesy:


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 4 2011, 12:10 AM~20251750
> *  :angel:
> *



Beautiful Song!


----------



## RollNMy64

Musical Spotlight!


The Goal: Every week we will Spotlight at least one artist or group and "Try" to Identify at least 3 songs that we consider a must have for the ride or BBQ.

Please don't hate on anyone's Weekly Choice. Again, the goal is to spotlight an artist or group that some of us might not be aware of or simply sleeping on! I am, as many of you are, an Old School Junky! Please enlighten me!!!! 

Most of us will bump anything that is old, funky, groovy and gangsta! The music does not have to be old school (ie. 50, 60s and 70s). For example, I like DJ Quick but I slept on "We Came to play" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX_uG1GV8PU 

Damn, WTF was I on? I just wish I could find the instrumental!


I will start with: "The 5 Stairsteps" I have bumping them all week, so I figured I would share!!! 

My song suggestions: 

1. "Bad News" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDyN4PxFskk

2. "Come Back" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uEgJpm7w6A&feature=related

3. "Ooh Child" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk 


Thoughts? Any other songs by this group?


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## E

ttt


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 5 2011, 07:14 PM~20268546
> *Beautiful Song!
> *


x2!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Apr 5 2011, 07:34 PM~20268790
> *
> *


ULTIMATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 5 2011, 07:16 PM~20268571
> *Musical Spotlight!
> The Goal: Every week we will Spotlight at least one artist or group and "Try" to Identify at least 3 songs that we consider a must have for the ride or BBQ.
> 
> Please don't hate on anyone's Weekly Choice. Again, the goal is to spotlight an artist or group that some of us might not be aware of or simply sleeping on! I am, as many of you are, an Old School Junky! Please enlighten me!!!!
> 
> Most of us will bump anything that is old, funky, groovy and gangsta! The music does not have to be old school (ie. 50, 60s and 70s). For example, I like DJ Quick but I slept on "We Came to play"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX_uG1GV8PU
> 
> Damn, WTF was I on?  I just wish I could find the instrumental!
> I will start with: "The 5 Stairsteps" I have bumping them all week, so I figured I would share!!!
> 
> My song suggestions:
> 
> 1. "Bad News" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDyN4PxFskk
> 
> 2. "Come Back" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uEgJpm7w6A&feature=related
> 
> 3. "Ooh Child" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDakhg45rk
> Thoughts? Any other songs by this group?
> *


whos this noob? :uh:


----------



## RollNMy64

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 5 2011, 11:30 PM~20269501
> *whos this noob? :uh:
> *



I think it's you! :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 5 2011, 11:30 PM~20269501
> *whos this noob? :uh:
> *


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 5 2011, 08:19 PM~20269372
> *ULTIMATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :wave:
> *


You know


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Apr 6 2011, 04:29 AM~20271898
> *You know
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 31 2011, 09:07 PM~20232122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had fun up in the club last night
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 6 2011, 07:46 AM~20272521
> *:uh:
> *


 hilarious!!!


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13

Respeto


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## BlackDawg

all the good ones die young


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 8 2011, 10:34 AM~20290973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he will be missed.


----------



## Skim

it was good chilling in north carolina for the auto fair. got to kick it with cripn8ez for a bit. good seeing u in your neck of the woods.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

pics


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Apr 9 2011, 09:50 AM~20297358
> *he will be missed.
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://youtu.be/geZ-9S7Qi5E


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 6 2011, 02:00 PM~20274893
> *hilarious!!!
> *


 :uh: betta then sitting around ! Bean dipper!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2011, 06:55 PM~20305206
> *:uh:  betta then sitting around ! Bean dipper!
> *


Gtfo. Take a hint, NO ONE LIKES YOU.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: take hint. Yourself Dick Ryder! Be a man and post up your real user name or shut the fuck up little bitch!


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 8 2011, 09:34 AM~20290973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2011, 09:56 PM~20306478
> *:uh: take hint. Yourself Dick Ryder! Be a man and post up your real user name or shut the fuck up little bitch!
> *


Big words from an unemployed thief who is scared to meet up with anyone and actually fight. Shyt, you talmbout being a man, but you always scurred and won't come out da house.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Bitch please. Use a real name. And man to man fucker. This shit gets old. I'm out every weekend. You can't mis me! Just came home from the road! So stfu! You talk all that. But who hides behind a troll account! Not me fuck face. Bitch please! Go fuck yourself and in the process die from aids ******!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 06:21 AM~20309101
> *Bitch please. Use a real name. And man to man fucker. This shit gets old. I'm out every weekend. You can't mis me! Just came home from the road! So stfu! You talk all that. But who hides behind a troll account! Not me fuck face.  Bitch please! Go fuck yourself and in the process die from aids ******!
> *


You talkin big shit online, but why not tell the truth. I already offered to fight you and you called the police on me bitch. I hope your whole family dies.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

More lies. You don't even state your real name. Self ownage at its best! What a dumb ass! Keep fishing. And hunting for wife z at the local middle school! Whahahahahaha loser!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 06:46 AM~20309135
> *More lies. You don't even state your real name. Self ownage at its best! What a dumb ass! Keep fishing. And hunting for wife z at the local middle school! Whahahahahaha loser!
> *


 :uh: didnt you get cought fondling a 12 year old boy and lied to get out of trouble.


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 11 2011, 02:01 AM~20308919
> *
> 
> *


Thats nice right there, i likes that.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20298820
> *it was good chilling in north carolina for the auto fair. got to kick it with cripn8ez for a bit. good seeing u in your neck of the woods.
> *


 :0 














































Cought these on 40hwy out in Tenn / Nc border.. Bortha was rolling out to the shaw.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Very good displays!!


----------



## 187PURE

NICE STOCK CARS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 11 2011, 09:27 AM~20310407
> *NICE STOCK CARS
> *


Mint! brotha said dude that was shipping them had 50 plus. He shows them around and does auto shows and movie sets.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:fool2: :fool2:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
















































No flash in any of the galleys! All his toys where simple and clean!!! Even the damn tractor!


----------



## bigswanga

:uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 11:05 AM~20310235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Goddamn Steve Urkel done got fat.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 11 2011, 03:12 PM~20312544
> *:uh:
> *


I appreciate all aspects of custom cars and toys! Thoughts and idealisms like yours is what keeps lowriding in the negative and thought of as trash ryderz. Need to open your mind. But what I know. Hard to tell old feeble minded negroz anything.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 07:03 PM~20313274
> *I appreciate  all aspects of custom cars and toys! Thoughts and idealisms like yours is what keeps lowriding in the negative and thought of as trash ryderz. Need to open your mind. But what I know. Hard to tell old feeble minded negroz anything.
> *


Man, shut the fuck up. Goddamn take your BULLSHIT somewhere else.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 05:03 PM~20313274
> *I appreciate  all aspects of custom cars and toys! Thoughts and idealisms like yours is what keeps lowriding in the negative and thought of as trash ryderz. Need to open your mind. But what I know. Hard to tell old feeble minded negroz anything.
> *


You do not get it? THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER FORUM! Nobody gives a fuck about elvis presley`s cars! :uh:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 11 2011, 08:01 PM~20314811
> *You do not get it? THIS IS A BLACK LOWRIDER FORUM! Nobody gives a fuck about elvis presley`s cars! :uh:
> *


Man fuck Elvis! But when I went to that part of the tour his cars where on point. And guess who takes care and restores them cars! A brotha! Them rides are straight custom fool. Before folks where in main stream doing it! Your blind my brotha. Color yields ignorance. Hence I don't care for lots of aspects of your car culture! Just fucking ride!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:58 AM~20317680
> *Man fuck Elvis! But when I went to that part of the tour his cars where on point. And guess who takes care and restores them cars! A brotha! Them rides are straight custom fool. Before folks where in main stream doing it! Your blind my brotha. Color yields ignorance. Hence I don't care for lots of aspects of your car culture! Just fucking ride!
> *


Bitch please. How you gonna argue with Benny, that brotha has been lowriding for a long ass time, gets mad respect and has a lot of homies that will back up his words. Fundi I really think there is something wrong with you mentally, because so far at least a dozen people want you to leave this site and a few even wish you'd die, yet your ass is still here and won't go away. Wtf is wrong with u? Why don't u just go join a truckin or suv site? Obviously u aren't a lowrider and have never owned, built or worked on lowriders so u have no place here. 


I bet you tell your white cave bitch wife that we actually like u. I'm sure that shank ass white trash bitch has her own set of mental problems, after all, she married your pathetic ass.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Why. Don't you post up your real name bitch! Otherwise shut the fuck up! No one aurgiing with the man. I just stated a opinion like he had the right to.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 08:30 AM~20317944
> *Why. Don't you post up your real name bitch! Otherwise shut the fuck up! No one aurgiing with the man. I just stated a opinion like he had the right to.
> *


no one wants to hear your opinion.your opinion isnt worth nothing here.the only right you have is to get in that piece of shit of yours and wrap it around the biggest tree you can find.now go kill yourself no one likes you here


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 08:30 AM~20317944
> *Why. Don't you post up your real name bitch! Otherwise shut the fuck up! No one aurgiing with the man. I just stated a opinion like he had the right to.
> *


You need to watch who you calling a bitch Robert. You've already hid from me already. Your day is coming, don't make it worse.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 11:05 AM~20310235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:58 AM~20317680
> *Man i want to fuck Elvis! But when I went to that part of the tour his cars where on point. And guess who takes care and restores them cars! A brotha! Them rides are straight custom fool. Before folks where in main stream doing it! Your blind my brotha. Color yields ignorance. Hence I don't care for lots of aspects of your car culture! Just fucking ride!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 04:58 AM~20317680
> *Man fuck Elvis! But when I went to that part of the tour his cars where on point. And guess who takes care and restores them cars! A brotha! Them rides are straight custom fool. Before folks where in main stream doing it! Your blind my brotha. Color yields ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence I don't care for lots of aspects of your car culture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just fucking ride!
> *


Check this out Fundi.
I have been in this life style over 25 years.In them 25 years i have maintained the tradition.Why ? Because of the respect the for the for fathers.You on the other hand is a nobody trying to open people eyes to bullshit thats nowhere near tradition! Like i said this is a BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC.We have a tradition and you dont seem to get it. No one here but you is posting bullshit trying to get respect. Who give a fuck if a black man maintains elvis cars.Truth be told he DONT own them. So that makes him a nobody! And your last comment..



> * Hence I don't care for lots of aspects of your car culture!*


My culture is lowriding  

Why are you here? :dunno:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 11:00 AM~20318764
> *
> I have been in this life style over 25 years.
> *


RESPECT!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 12 2011, 06:10 AM~20317880
> *Bitch please. How you gonna argue with Benny, that brotha has been lowriding for a long ass time, gets mad respect and has a lot of homies that will back up his words. Fundi I really think there is something wrong with you mentally, because so far at least a dozen people want you to leave this site and a few even wish you'd die, yet your ass is still here and won't go away. Wtf is wrong with u? Why don't u just go join a truckin or suv site? Obviously u aren't a lowrider and have never owned, built or worked on lowriders so u have no place here.
> I bet you tell your white cave bitch wife that we actually like u. I'm sure that shank ass white trash bitch has her own set of mental problems, after all, she married your pathetic ass.
> *


Thanks for the recognition.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 11:29 AM~20318983
> *Thanks for the recognition.
> *


No need to thank me. These young guys should thank you and other riders like yourself for keeping lowriding alive and well. Assholes like fundi will never get it, because he has NEVER seen it up close. If people like fundi were to start setting our traditions fools would be "lowriding" suv's and calling it real.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 12 2011, 09:45 AM~20319136
> *No need to thank me. These young guys should thank you and other riders like yourself for keeping lowriding alive and well. Assholes like fundi will never get it, because he has NEVER seen it up close. If people like fundi were to start setting our traditions fools would be "lowriding" suv's and calling it real.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BlackDawg

This guy pretty much single handedly ruined the last black lowrider topic, and you guy's are letting him do the same to this one. This guy has even brought his followers in this topic to further phuck it up chasing after him. Hell, I'm inclined to believe him and his followers (aka other personalities) are one in the same. 
If you just IGNORE him, he will at some point stop the garbage.

This topic really used to be a place to kick back like a peaceful island amidst the constant garbage that flows readily from OT. Except now we let that garbage overflow into this topic as well


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Apr 12 2011, 12:38 PM~20320379
> *This guy pretty much single handedly ruined the last black lowrider topic, and you guy's are letting him do the same to this one. This guy has even brought his followers in this topic to further phuck it up chasing after him. Hell, I'm inclined to believe him and his followers (aka other personalities) are one in the same.
> If you just IGNORE him, he will at some point stop the garbage.
> 
> This topic really used to be a place to kick back like a peaceful island amidst the constant garbage that flows readily from OT. Except now we let that garbage overflow into this topic as well
> *


I agree with you...But if he is ignored just like cancer itll get worse.And others will come here thinking he knows what he is talking about.Im tired of ignoring. All i ask is of him is STOP trying to mix OUR life style.





Im at the corner in the rag asking this ***** sitting on the bus stop.
Is you gonna get in or sit there?
This ***** says im waiting on the train. lol


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Apr 12 2011, 03:38 PM~20320379
> *This guy pretty much single handedly ruined the last black lowrider topic, and you guy's are letting him do the same to this one. This guy has even brought his followers in this topic to further phuck it up chasing after him. Hell, I'm inclined to believe him and his followers (aka other personalities) are one in the same.
> If you just IGNORE him, he will at some point stop the garbage.
> 
> This topic really used to be a place to kick back like a peaceful island amidst the constant garbage that flows readily from OT. Except now we let that garbage overflow into this topic as well
> *


I think one of the regulars from this topic should be made a Moderator for this topic to delete all posts by 96ROADMASTER.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :inout:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WALLY DOG http://youtu.be/qB_F-R3QG4U


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 12 2011, 01:57 PM~20320943
> *WALLY DOG http://youtu.be/qB_F-R3QG4U
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Apr 12 2011, 02:38 PM~20320379
> *This guy pretty much single handedly ruined the last black lowrider topic, and you guy's are letting him do the same to this one. This guy has even brought his followers in this topic to further phuck it up chasing after him. Hell, I'm inclined to believe him and his followers (aka other personalities) are one in the same.
> If you just IGNORE him, he will at some point stop the garbage.
> 
> This topic really used to be a place to kick back like a peaceful island amidst the constant garbage that flows readily from OT. Except now we let that garbage overflow into this topic as well
> *


Hmmmm...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 10:55 AM~20319580
> *:werd:
> *


Man I reconize tradition just fine. But I'm not gona be ignorant and call folks junk when its a nice ride. Like I said. I'm a car person in general. I like them all.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Funny how one opinion get fools in a uproar! Like you kats are stupid ass robots. Well that's not me. If I like it I like it. If not. Oh well. Water of a ducks back. I'm not a conformist or a follower! Simple as that. Tradition is good! Education and keeping tradition in a positive upward motion is even betta!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 12:49 PM~20320469
> *I agree with you...But if he is ignored just like cancer itll get worse.And others will come here thinking he knows what he is talking about.Im tired of ignoring. All i ask is of him is STOP trying to mix OUR life style.
> Im at the corner in the rag asking this ***** sitting on the bus stop.
> Is you gonna get in or sit there?
> This ***** says im waiting on the train. lol
> *


And I respect that. Problem I have is kats shit on others and what they like or there opinion. Same shit slaves use to do. I'm not here to bicker and be a crab. Others come in here with that shit! I just ride and love the open hwy simple as that. Roll up on a Honda or a Chevy. I'm not gona talk down on that kat nor ack like my poots don't stink! Just ride! As one.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 02:47 PM~20321334
> *Man I reconize tradition just fine. But I'm not gona be ignorant and call folks junk when its a nice ride. Like I said. I'm a car person in general. I like them all.
> *


 :uh: I like ALL kinds of cars too.But im not gonna pull to a hot rod show on a tractor or go the the race track in my lowrider. And you keep bringing that bullshit here.Like your car.Its not a lowrider. Its a bagged road master
You keep talking shit on our life style but your still here? Like some else said they have other forums.
Damn near everyone here lowrides by the book except you your still reading the back of the book :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 02:51 PM~20321370
> *Funny how one opinion get fools in a uproar! Like you kats are stupid ass robots.  Well that's not me. If I like it I like it. If not. Oh well. Water of a ducks back. I'm not a conformist or a follower! Simple as that. Tradition is good!  Education and keeping tradition in a positive upward motion is even betta!
> *


With this said.Why are you here? :uh:
And how are you educating anyone displaying your likings to our tradition?


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

? Then. What is a lowrider. I mean your ignorint if you think juice and wires are traditional lows. What's up with that? What you call lead sleads ? Or heated springs. Most vids and web sites with age have low trucks. 80z and 90z. That's what I'm lost on. So you saying 300z. RO on wires is garbage? Or bombs are not lows? What the fuck is your deff. Of a low! Gates and china pumps where installed in rides for lifted till about 60z or so. And that was due to a necessity of the man saying the cars where fucking up the cali hwyz! So what is a lowrider? Or low rider ?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 08:00 PM~20322270
> *? Then. What is a lowrider. I mean your ignorint if you think juice and wires are traditional lows. What's up with that? What you call lead sleads ? Or heated springs. Most vids and web sites with age have low trucks. 80z and 90z.  That's what I'm  lost on. So you saying 300z. RO on wires is garbage? Or bombs are not lows? What the fuck is your deff. Of a low! Gates and china pumps where installed in rides for lifted till about 60z or so. And that was due to a necessity of the man saying the cars where fucking up the cali hwyz! So what is a lowrider? Or low rider ?
> *


You have to be the most clueless person in the world. If you haven't figured it out by now then u ain't gonna ever figure it out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Post your ride rucukis or shut the fuck up! You just here to stir shit up! No ride having wana be keyboard ***** nut Ryder!


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 05:00 PM~20322270
> *? Then. What is a lowrider. I mean your ignorint if you think juice and wires are traditional lows. What's up with that? What you call lead sleads ? Or heated springs. Most vids and web sites with age have low trucks. 80z and 90z.  That's what I'm  lost on. So you saying 300z. RO on wires is garbage? Or bombs are not lows? What the fuck is your deff. Of a low! Gates and china pumps where installed in rides for lifted till about 60z or so. And that was due to a necessity of the man saying the cars where fucking up the cali hwyz! So what is a lowrider? Or low rider ?
> *


Dam man don't you see the pictures? OK look in the late 60s BLACK LOWRIDERS rode on craigers. Then the wire wheel came into play and rode on 13s and 14s.We didn't follow the tradition of Mexican lowriders vans buses etc.And you with those moon hub caps aint cutting it!Pay close attention.look at the pictures Chucc posted.You dont see no blacks doing that.Not that its nothing wrong.Brothers i know just dont do that. True most sites (Mr.websitelowrider)do have traditional Hispanic lowriders.But they are not BLACK LOWRIDERS.Your not even a black lowrider.Your just an owner of a car with air bags!Meaning you can ride low and raise it up.

And hell yea ***** a 300z on 13s or 14s wires is garbage.Why because nobody in the black lowriding community dose that! We would race that mother fucker on stocks tho!
And no one ever said a lowered car isnt a lowrider.Just yours isn't! Its like you got half your foot in the door and the other half outside.

And last Fundi.
Blacks didn't cut cars because of the "man" complaining about the highways. We did it to differentiate our cars from stock cars.

Class dismissed Except fundi.........Your expelled lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20325371
> *Dam man don't you see the pictures? OK look in the late 60s BLACK LOWRIDERS rode on craigers. Then the wire wheel came into play and rode on 13s and 14s.We didn't follow the tradition of Mexican lowriders vans buses etc.And you with those moon hub caps aint cutting it!Pay close attention.look at the pictures Chucc posted.You dont see no blacks doing that.Not that its nothing wrong.Brothers i know just dont do that. True most sites (Mr.websitelowrider)do have traditional Hispanic lowriders.But they are not BLACK LOWRIDERS.Your not even a black lowrider.Your just an owner of a car with air bags!Meaning you can ride low and raise it up.
> 
> And hell yea ***** a 300z on 13s or 14s wires is garbage.Why because nobody in the black lowriding community dose that! We would race that mother fucker on stocks tho!
> And no one ever said a lowered car isnt a lowrider.Just yours isn't! Its like you got half your foot in the door and the other half outside.
> 
> And last Fundi.
> Blacks didn't cut cars because of the "man" complaining about the highways. We did it to differentiate our cars from stock cars.
> 
> Class dismissed Except fundi.........Your expelled  lol
> *


I have 13z and smoothies and your history is as bad as white folks reculation of events!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:08 PM~20325491
> *I have 13z and smoothies  and your history is as bad as white folks reculation of events!
> *


You dont nothing about black lowriding  Never have and never will. Your problem is you a know it all and dont know nothing :uh: Sorry ole dude your a lost case


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 10:13 PM~20325539
> *You dont nothing about black lowriding  Never have and never will. Your problem is you a know it all and dont know nothing  :uh: Sorry ole dude your a lost case
> *


Wrong. I have a very open mind and take it all in. In fact I never did any kind of suspension work till I studied this sight for about a year. And I learned from blacks and others. I'm color blind. Never have nor cared for tittles. But love all things. Didn't learn about racism and separatism in custom cars till I started really doing shows and looking around these forums. Sad but tru. Lowriding is its own worse enemy at times.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2011, 04:25 PM~20322024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sorry dude black lowrider rules state. That lincon and B body kaddi and that big body are not real lowriders. I like them though.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:21 PM~20325627
> *Wrong. I have a very open mind and take it all in. In fact I never did any kind of suspension work till I studied this sight for about a year. And I learned from blacks and others. I'm color blind. Never have nor cared for tittles. But love all things. Didn't learn about racism and separatism in custom cars till I started really doing shows and looking around these forums. Sad but tru. Lowriding is its own worse enemy at times.
> *


Obviously you still havent learned.Its racism in Auto mobile life styles everywhere not just lowriders.And its not even about racism.Its you trying to come into this life style that obviously isnt for you!
Fundi Stop playing with my lifestyle!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:28 PM~20325690
> *Sorry dude black lowrider rules state.  That lincon and B body kaddi and that big body are not real lowriders.  I like them though.
> *


:uh: 
How are they not real lowriders? Let me guess? lowrider hand book?
:uh:
Oh yea....Do you see any buses or vans on the shaw Mr.Internetlowrider?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 10:34 PM~20325745
> *Obviously you still havent learned.Its racism in Auto mobile life styles everywhere not just lowriders.And its not even about racism.Its you trying to  come into this life style that obviously isnt for you!
> Fundi  Stop playing with my lifestyle!
> *


I'm not trying to do anything. You'll the ones tring to label stuff. I never asked to be called a lowrider. I just wanted to learn another aspect of cars. I don't label shit. I just ride. Don't get how you want respect for you life choice but talk down on others. Youlls theology is ass backwards. 

Night its late NC time. And I got to do rounds! Before DON checks charts! Pass pills and take blood preasures ya!! Ill check in later couse you never answerd my ? Couse chuc has so called by you bullshit rides in those pics? Explain?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 12 2011, 10:39 PM~20325796
> *:uh:
> How are they not real lowriders?  Let me guess? lowrider hand book?
> :uh:
> Oh yea....Do you see any buses or vans on the shaw Mr.Internetlowrider?
> *


I see a wagon. And I don't know if you know. I have a B body. Same as that in pic. Even betta options. So again by your own word. Not a lowrider. Explain? FYI. Why do caddi owners upgrade with roadmaster dash moldings , LT1 , head units. And our auto lights , rear veiw mirror (lighted by the way) and side lighting markings? 

Seems you pick and choose. Or are you just making shit up as you go?


----------



## FiveNine619




----------



## mr chicago

Not to be an ass or get into ya'll "converstation" but some caddy's come with those rear mirrors with lights and yet to see anyone put Roadmaster anything on a big body............ But what do I know


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:55 AM~20325957
> *I see a wagon. And I don't know if you know. I have a B body. Same as that in pic. Even betta options. So again by your own word. Not a lowrider. Explain? FYI. Why do caddi owners upgrade with roadmaster dash moldings , LT1 , head units. And our auto lights , rear veiw mirror (lighted by the way) and side lighting  markings?
> 
> Seems you pick and choose. Or are you just making shit up as you go?
> *


For someone that looks as nerdy as you do, you sure is dumb.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Apr 13 2011, 01:00 AM~20326465
> *Not to be an ass or get into ya'll "converstation" but some caddy's come with those rear mirrors with lights and yet to see anyone put Roadmaster anything on a big body............ But what do I know
> *


I welcome all opinion bro! But to answer your ? Check out the audio or a big bodie thread. One the first things a lot a caddiz do is upgrade to the auto light and Rm climate control module. Our mirrors also have a sensor to dim at night. But a car is a car. 
Just couse one person don't like it means we all should jump on they wagon? Na. You can have that. I ride with all makes models and creeds. Hell we have no choice on this coast! End of day or show we all chill. Even are low show had to be upgraded couse shit got boring and money was not there.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:48 AM~20325885
> *I'm not trying to do anything. You'll the ones tring to label stuff. I never asked to be called a lowrider. I just wanted to learn another aspect of cars. I don't label shit. I just ride. Don't get how you want respect for you life choice but talk down on others. Youlls theology is ass backwards.
> 
> Night its late NC time. And I got to do rounds! Before DON checks charts! Pass pills and take blood preasures  ya!! Ill check in later couse you never answerd my ? Couse chuc has so called by you bullshit rides in those pics? Explain?
> *


you'll never get it. Just give up already.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 09:15 PM~20323463
> *Post your ride rucukis or shut the fuck up!  You just here to stir shit up! No ride having wana be keyboard ***** nut Ryder!
> *


you still dont get it robert.NO ONE likes you in this topic please do every one a favor and leave or better yet go kill yourself


----------



## OKJessie

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2011, 04:25 PM~20322024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE PICS....MUCH RESPECT!!


----------



## mr chicago

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2011, 09:28 PM~20323579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *







So wish the streets of the Chi was like this.......Make riding just that much more fun!!! But I'm still dipping


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2011, 06:25 PM~20322024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2011, 07:28 PM~20323579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up Big Baby swabga? Nice video showing all aspects of cruzing! Thanks CHUCC!  
So let me get this right. You would look down on over half these rides Ben? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Your probly one them old as kats that stay in they car at a low show ! And if your so traditional ( not knocking yor install bro!) but why no color bars and Cerwin Vega subs!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 08:31 AM~20327733
> *what up Big Baby swabga?  Nice video showing all aspects of cruzing! Thanks CHUCC!
> So let me get this right. You would look down on over half these rides Ben?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your probly one them old as kats that stay in they car at a low show ! And if your so traditional ( not knocking yor install bro!) but why no color bars and Cerwin Vega subs!
> *


No Nurse. Your car would be the only one looked down on.Did you see any cars that fits the description of what you own?
Point made!
You dont fit in!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 08:31 AM~20327733
> *what up Big Baby swabga?  Nice video showing all aspects of cruzing! Thanks CHUCC!
> So let me get this right. You would look down on over half these rides Ben?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Your probly one them old as kats that stay in they car at a low show ! And if your so traditional ( not knocking yor install bro!) but why no color bars and Cerwin Vega subs!
> *


I dont do shows.Im a street *****.As clean as my shit is ***** i am the show when i pull in.What about you ? Do people even notice you?


And to answer why no cerwin vegas and color bars? Been there done that.
Alpine head unit you don't know shit about that!
Alpine era g320 sound field processor 
8 pioneer 6X9
2 10inch Kickers solo barics
2 Kicker 750.5 amps
4 rockford fosgate 2 capacitors 

Oh yea 3 gates 14 batteries riding on 13s.Tipin is where you`ll find me


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 13 2011, 09:26 AM~20328121
> *I dont do shows.Im a street *****.As clean as my shit is ***** i am the show when i pull in.What about you ? Do people even notice you?
> And to answer why no cerwin vegas and color bars? Been there done that.
> Alpine head unit you don't know shit about that!
> Alpine era g320 sound field processor
> 8 pioneer 6X9
> 2 10inch Kickers solo barics
> 2 Kicker 750.5 amps
> 4 rockford fosgate 2 capacitors
> 
> Oh yea 3 gates 14 batteries  riding on 13s.Tipin is where you`ll find me
> *


 And built to get 60 inches my nigg not lay and play


----------



## rag6treimpala




----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I know all about some audio now. :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TONE LOCO, 187PURE
whats good d.hows the caddy doing


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:03 PM~20328400
> *I know all about some audio now.  :biggrin:
> *


How many lies are u gonna tell to try and fit in?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 13 2011, 12:02 PM~20327929
> *No Nurse.
> *


Hey Benny, that fool was never a nurse. That's just another lie he told.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 13 2011, 11:26 AM~20328121
> *I dont do shows.Im a street *****.As clean as my shit is ***** i am the show when i pull in.What about you ? Do people even notice you?
> And to answer why no cerwin vegas and color bars? Been there done that.
> Alpine head unit you don't know shit about that!
> Alpine era g320 sound field processor
> 8 pioneer 6X9
> 2 10inch Kickers solo barics
> 2 Kicker 750.5 amps
> 4 rockford fosgate 2 capacitors
> 
> Oh yea 3 gates 14 batteries  riding on 13s.Tipin is where you`ll find me
> *


DEEZAMM!! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 13 2011, 11:28 AM~20328129
> *And built to get 60 inches my nigg not lay and play
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE RIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 13 2011, 12:03 PM~20328408
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TONE LOCO, 187PURE
> whats good d.hows the caddy doing
> *


WHAT'S GOOD T-LOC!! CADDY'S COMING ALONG PROPPER.. HITTING 40 WITH NO PISTON.. BUT YEAH, A ***** JUST BEEN ON THE GRIND.. I JUST TOOK ANOTHER JOB WORKING FOR PEP BOYS DOING INSPECTIONS.. I'M ON THE HUSTLE FOR THE CHROME HOLMES


----------



## 187PURE

AND WHY DO YOU GUYS KEEP DEBATING WITH FUNDI? HIS VIEWS ARE AS MIXED UP AS PSYCHEDELIC COLORS


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2011, 12:11 PM~20329376
> *AND WHY DO YOU GUYS KEEP DEBATING WITH FUNDI?  HIS VIEWS ARE AS MIXED UP AS PSYCHEDELIC COLORS
> *


 :dunno: I was bored


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 10:03 AM~20328400
> *I know all about some audio now.  :biggrin:
> *


post some pics of your custom award winning stock stereo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Apr 13 2011, 12:29 PM~20329488-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  I was bored
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never answered my ? Couse I saw all kinds of rides in them vids. Would I be wrong to call them lowriders. Even though fully dumped some them cars ride stock height?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Apr 13 2011, 12:36 PM~20329534
> *post some pics of your custom award winning stock stereo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I have for years. Way before you joined dude.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 04:25 PM~20329801
> *
> I have for years. Way before you joined dude.
> *


More lies. Goddamn Wtf is wrong with you? Do u just lie to fit in? Like the time crenshaws finest was taking about Harelys and u lied and said u had one. What's next?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20329801
> *Never answered my ?  Couse I saw all kinds of rides in them vids. Would I be wrong to call them lowriders. Even though fully dumped some them cars ride stock height?
> I have for years. Way before you joined dude.
> *


How do you know it was fully dumped?


----------



## 187PURE

MY NEW COUPE RIDES SO GOOD, I BE FORGETING IT GOT THE JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20329801
> *Never answered my ?  Couse I saw all kinds of rides in them vids. Would I be wrong to call them lowriders. Even though fully dumped some them cars ride stock height?
> I have for years. Way before you joined dude.
> *


i must of miss them so post your custom award winning show stopping stock system


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2011, 02:01 PM~20330044
> *MY NEW COUPE RIDES SO GOOD, I BE FORGETING IT GOT THE JUICE :biggrin:
> *


My next project will be one  I miss that ride!


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:01 PM~20330044
> *MY NEW COUPE RIDES SO GOOD, I BE FORGETING IT GOT THE JUICE :biggrin:
> *


*HOP IT FROM THE DOOR OR JUNK IT... :0 :biggrin: 

WEST CRACKIN FOLKS.............  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn ! 210$ to fill up! :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 03:28 PM~20330720
> *HOP IT FROM THE DOOR OR JUNK IT...  :0 :biggrin:
> 
> WEST CRACKIN FOLKS.............
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 13 2011, 01:33 PM~20330253
> *My next project will be one   I miss that ride!
> *


*I MISS MINES TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER  *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2011, 01:01 PM~20330044
> *MY NEW COUPE RIDES SO GOOD, I BE FORGETING IT GOT THE JUICE :biggrin:
> *


POST UP A SNEAK PEEK PIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 06:17 PM~20331210
> *I MISS MINES  TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my next build


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 04:17 PM~20331210
> *I MISS MINES  TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 03:17 PM~20331210
> *I MISS MINES  TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 04:17 PM~20331210
> *I MISS MINES  TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## pitbull166

Sneek peak at my Setup, just got done.. Post more pics when more shit gets complete


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Apr 13 2011, 05:41 PM~20331971
> *Sneek peak at my Setup, just got done.. Post more pics when more shit gets complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice! :0


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2011, 10:48 PM~20325885
> *I'm not trying to do anything. You'll the ones tring to label stuff. I never asked to be called a lowrider. I just wanted to learn another aspect of cars. I don't label shit. I just ride. Don't get how you want respect for you life choice but talk down on others. Youlls theology is ass backwards.
> 
> Night its late NC time. And I got to do rounds! Before DON checks charts! Pass pills and take blood preasures  ya!! Ill check in later couse you never answerd my ? Couse chuc has so called by you bullshit rides in those pics? Explain?
> *



 BRO...PLEASE....SHUT THE FUCK UP!! I DONT KNOW YOU...IM NEW TO THIS SITE...BUT ALREADY....IM AT THE POINT OF PUTTING YOU ON IGNORE. YOU RUN AT THE MOUTH LIKE A FAT BITCH SUCKS DICK...CONSTANTLY...AND ITS ANNOYING. I COME TO THIS THREAD , BECAUSE IM A BROTHER THAT HAS BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE I WAS 16 IN KANSAS CITY....WITH A LIFTED 79 COUP, ALL BACKYARD BUILT, AND WANT TO SHARE MY LOVE OF LOWRIDING WITH MY FELLOW RYDERS...BUT YOUR DUMB ASS KEEPS PUTTING SALT IN MY KOOL AID...PLEASE...PLEASE...PLEASE...STOP TRYING TO HAVE PEOPLE PURCHASE YOUR WORTHLESS AIR SWITCH BOX..PLEASE STOP TRYING TO GIVE HISTORY LESSONS ON LOWRIDING...PLEASE STOP TRYING TO PROVE YOUR DOWN , WHEN OBVIOUSLY YOU STAND OUT LIKE CHINAS ON A SHOW CAR!!! ...KICK ROCKS CUZZO.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

My 82 coupe.


----------



## mr chicago

Would love to have an 85 Brougham or Coupe.........They just look elegant as hell! Might be my next project after I get rid of my Landua after the summer! Keep posting pics peoples :thumbsup:


----------



## mr chicago

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Apr 13 2011, 07:41 PM~20331971
> *Sneek peak at my Setup, just got done.. Post more pics when more shit gets complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who did your setup. Looks clean!


----------



## Skim

> THANK U AND FUCK ALL THE LAST PAGES OF BULLSHIT WITH FUNDI AND HIS ARGUE CREW THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE!!


----------



## pitbull166

> THANK U AND FUCK ALL THE LAST PAGES OF BULLSHIT WITH FUNDI AND HIS ARGUE CREW THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Apr 13 2011, 08:33 PM~20332446
> *Who did your setup. Looks clean!
> *


Thanks. High Class in wisconsin


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

What car club is that ? I see Beach City but whats the other one in the 61 rag ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ghetto fabulouse?


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO+Apr 13 2011, 09:28 PM~20333019-->
> 
> 
> 
> What car club is that ? I see Beach City but whats the other one in the 61 rag ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 13 2011, 09:44 PM~20333201
> *ghetto fabulouse?
> *


Ghetto Fabolous... The 61 rag and the 64 rag..


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 05:28 PM~20330720
> *HOP IT FROM THE DOOR OR JUNK IT...  :0 :biggrin:
> 
> WEST CRACKIN FOLKS.............
> *


OH YEA :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 06:17 PM~20331210
> *I MISS MINES  TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BE WONDERING WHY HOMEBOYS SELL THEY CLEAN ASS RIDES.. BUT OF COURSE IT'S FOR A VERY GOOD REASON


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 06:18 PM~20331217
> *POST UP A SNEAK PEEK PIC.... :biggrin:
> *


GOT A STOP AT WALMART AND GRAB ANOTHER CAMERA.. PICS ON DECC


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 13 2011, 05:22 PM~20332356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 82 coupe.
> *


 :0 :wow: 

*I'M DIGGIN THIS  *


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 14 2011, 10:23 AM~20337656
> *:0  :wow:
> 
> I'M DIGGIN THIS
> *


Thanks homeboy since this photo I got the frame candied and the wheel wells to match.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 14 2011, 08:01 AM~20336765
> *GOT A STOP AT WALMART AND GRAB ANOTHER CAMERA.. PICS ON DECC
> *


God durn. Here we go again.. :biggrin: 

I got a spare digital one fool. I can donate to ya!!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 14 2011, 04:30 PM~20339356
> *God durn. Here we go again.. :biggrin:
> 
> I got a spare digital one fool. I can donate to ya!!
> *


 :uh: where still waiting on the pics of your custom award winning stereo system


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 14 2011, 03:14 PM~20339801
> *:uh: where still waiting on the pics of your custom award winning stereo system
> *


We still waiting on pics of your ride.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 14 2011, 01:23 PM~20337656
> *:0  :wow:
> 
> I'M DIGGIN THIS
> *


Wuz crackin big "D"


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 13 2011, 06:22 PM~20332356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 82 coupe.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

Them Lac's look'n good y'all make me want another 1.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20341805
> *Them Lac's look'n good y'all make me want another 1.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 14 2011, 03:14 PM~20339801
> *:uh: where still waiting on the pics of your custom award winning stereo system
> *


x2 i need a good laugh today


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20341805
> *Them Lac's look'n good y'all make me want another 1.
> *


***** I HEARD YOU TOE UP THE 1ST ONE HOPPING IT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 14 2011, 09:36 PM~20341805
> *Them Lac's look'n good y'all make me want another 1.
> *


HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS THIS? I FUCCS WITH IT


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 13 2011, 06:17 PM~20331210
> *I MISS MINES  TOO :tears: I MUST BUILD ANOTHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 13 2011, 04:01 PM~20330044
> *MY NEW COUPE RIDES SO GOOD, I BE FORGETING IT GOT THE JUICE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jun 19 2010, 07:21 PM~17834811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


one more time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 15 2011, 06:30 AM~20344455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ***** I HEARD YOU TOE UP THE 1ST ONE HOPPING IT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had 2 much fun with it, Lmao
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 15 2011, 06:33 AM~20344463
> *HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS THIS? I FUCCS WITH IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, It was a silver off a lexus don't no the color code doe.


----------



## 187PURE

> :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :cheesy:


----------



## pitbull166

What's good real ridas


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 15 2011, 06:33 AM~20344463
> *HOMIE WHAT COLOR IS THIS? I FUCCS WITH IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I REMEMBER THAT RIDE ,WASNT IT A COUPE CONVERTED INTO A FLEET


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 16 2011, 12:51 PM~20352851
> *I REMEMBER THAT RIDE ,WASNT IT A COUPE CONVERTED INTO A FLEET
> *


Wes Sir :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 16 2011, 06:38 PM~20353888
> *Wes Sir  :biggrin:
> *


you had to make a half of top then :0


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 10:02 AM~18939521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Good lawd!!! She can get the business!!


----------



## lokito

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@Apr 17 2011, 10:24 AM~20357759
> *Good lawd!!! She can get the business!!
> *


she aiight.. loose goose if u asked me..


----------



## illstorm

*A throwback from the 90's. Lace'em up * :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 AM~20365136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stop thief! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

post more up then fool :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2011, 06:13 PM~20367787
> *post more up then fool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



BIG PUNCHIE'S TRE'


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 AM~20365136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn one my favorites!!! Got a Black cc of them around here. Love to see them brothas roll them low rods!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 AM~20365136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0


----------



## P.E. PREZ

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 18 2011, 06:17 PM~20367814
> *:biggrin:
> BIG PUNCHIE'S TRE'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@Apr 18 2011, 08:55 PM~20369297
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

THIS SHIT ALWAYS KEPT ME ON THE FLOOR ROLLING :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2011, 10:31 AM~20365136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## deesta

Ridaz in Yg new video


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@Apr 18 2011, 08:55 PM~20369297
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I didn't get to see it (we was eating) but i heard he had that piston pump working. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 AM~20365136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 18 2011, 11:31 AM~20365136-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: supa clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBLEDO_@Apr 18 2011, 06:17 PM~20367814
> *:biggrin:
> BIG PUNCHIE'S TRE'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by BlackDawg_@Apr 12 2011, 12:38 PM~20320379
> *This guy pretty much single handedly ruined the last black lowrider topic, and you guy's are letting him do the same to this one. This guy has even brought his followers in this topic to further phuck it up chasing after him. Hell, I'm inclined to believe him and his followers (aka other personalities) are one in the same.
> If you just IGNORE him, he will at some point stop the garbage.
> 
> This topic really used to be a place to kick back like a peaceful island amidst the constant garbage that flows readily from OT. Except now we let that garbage overflow into this topic as well
> *


I was thinkin the same thing. Every time fundi posts something, Uncle Ruckus is right behind him. Its gotta be the same person


----------



## payfred

> THANK U AND FUCK ALL THE LAST PAGES OF BULLSHIT WITH FUNDI AND HIS ARGUE CREW THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Them some nice ass pics!
Click to expand...


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 19 2011, 09:04 PM~20377606
> *Them some nice ass pics!
> *


thank you.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Apr 13 2011, 05:51 AM~20326903
> *REALLY NICE PICS....MUCH RESPECT!!
> *





> Nice pics...
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 13 2011, 06:48 PM~20332586-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANK U THIS IS WHAT I WANT TO SEE!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pitbull166_@Apr 13 2011, 07:24 PM~20332966
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank you.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Got Damn those pics look nice....Got Damn at the Black and Silver Trey, the 57 Rag and the rest of em....man I have to get on my shit and finish up my lil project !!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 20 2011, 12:28 AM~20378784
> *thank you.
> *


LOVE THOSE PICS CUZ YOU CAPTURE THAT REAL RIDIN GOIN DOWN IN THE HOOD


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2011, 06:35 AM~20379633
> *LOVE THOSE PICS CUZ YOU CAPTURE THAT REAL RIDIN GOIN DOWN IN THE HOOD
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 20 2011, 06:35 AM~20379633
> *LOVE THOSE PICS CUZ YOU CAPTURE THAT REAL RIDIN GOIN DOWN IN THE HOOD
> *


i like the street shit more than the over rated car shows.

to me....i'd rather kick it at the park and spend my money on meat for the bbq. talking to friends and watching foo's hit the switch (cause i can't right now) is better than hitting a big time show where you spend more money just park your car all day and sit around doing nothing. but sometimes the club wants to hit the big shows so i gotta represent that WESTSIDE.


----------



## 187PURE

TTT


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 20 2011, 07:04 AM~20379762
> *i like the street shit more than the over rated car shows.
> 
> to me....i'd rather kick it at the park and spend my money on meat for the bbq. talking to friends and watching foo's hit the switch (cause i can't right now) is better than hitting a big time show where you spend more money just park your car all day and sit around doing nothing. but sometimes the club wants to hit the big shows so i gotta represent that WESTSIDE.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 18 2011, 11:03 PM~20368765
> *:0  Damn one my favorites!!! Got a Black cc of them around here. Love to see them brothas roll them low rods!!
> *


There you go telling more lies just to try and fit in. And that's not even a lowrod you dumbass.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 18 2011, 07:17 PM~20367814
> *:biggrin:
> BIG PUNCHIE'S TRE'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick :0


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 19 2011, 10:04 PM~20377606
> *Them some nice ass pics!
> *


These pics did come out nice after looking at that blue tray that was motivation i have a tray and i yet to know what color im gonna paint it but i wanna look just like him.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 19 2011, 11:50 PM~20377403
> *I was thinkin the same thing. Every time fundi posts something, Uncle Ruckus is right behind him. Its gotta be the same person
> *


I'm not fundi.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 09:20 AM~20388562
> *I'm not fundi.
> *


Your a idiot though. With a garbage ass elco and 4 door impalla. You also steal dues!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 02:03 PM~20389204
> *Your a idiot though. With a garbage ass elco and 4 door impalla.  You also steal dues!
> *


 :uh: :uh: keep running dat mouf and you gonna get kilt.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 11:58 AM~20389544
> *:uh:  :uh: keep running dat mouf and you gonna get kilt.
> *


 :uh: ill kick you dead in yo back. Slap your fat bitch of a wife. Take your 4 doorz keys and drive it to cynco! Hopefully crash that garbage into the stage when little Rob gets on stage! Therfor once again saving the day and getting rid of yet a 4 door box lowrider and a Mexican rapper !


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 06:02 PM~20390784
> *:uh:  ill kick you dead in yo back. Slap your fat bitch of a wife. Take your 4 doorz keys and drive it to cynco! Hopefully crash that garbage into the stage when little Rob gets on stage! Therfor once again saving the day and getting rid of yet a 4 door box lowrider and a Mexican rapper !
> *


Keep talk big words online. Your day is coming bitch boy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 03:02 PM~20390784
> *:uh:  ill kick you dead in yo back. Slap your fat bitch of a wife. Take your 4 doorz keys and drive it to cynco! Hopefully crash that garbage into the stage when little Rob gets on stage! Therfor once again saving the day and getting rid of yet a 4 door box lowrider and a Mexican rapper !
> *


Shut the hell up and go steal more working mans club dues! post up that shity chrome under carriage or yours!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:20 PM~20391796
> *Shut the hell up and go steal more working mans club dues! post up that shity chrome under carriage or yours!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The only thief here is you *****. When you gonna be off probation for stealing from dunkin donuts? And just who do you think I am?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:22 PM~20391814
> *The only thief here is you *****. When you gonna be off probation for stealing from dunkin donuts? And just who do you think I am?
> *


I know who you are thru a IP check stupid ass. And ima drop kick you dead in the back at cynco bitch!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:16 PM~20391771
> *Keep talk big words online. Your day is coming bitch boy.
> *


 :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:27 PM~20391855
> *I know who you are thru a IP check stupid ass. And ima drop kick you dead in the back at cynco bitch!
> *


Then say who I am Urkle. Stop being such a bitch. You banned from the cinco show.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 09:20 AM~20388562
> *I'm not fundi.
> *


Nope your not! But I swear when i see ya I'm punch you in the nutts. You club due stealing fucker! Then you have the nerve to lie on other folks and talk about The other Black ryders  Not gona mention how I hooked up with your wife back in the day while you where out at the show. That hoe blew all us away. Course we brothas now that becouse you posted in the tag team thread in OT and your a swinger.  Well your wife is. you where busy on duty..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:39 PM~20391945
> *Then say who I am Urkle. Stop being such a bitch. You banned from the cinco show.
> *


That little smurf cant ban me! i can ride where i want. like i said Ima drop kick your ass!! In front of your gal. Then dick slap that bitch for fun!! On stage!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 08:44 PM~20391972
> *Nope your not! But I swear when i see ya I'm punch you in the nutts. You club due stealing fucker! Then you have the nerve to lie on other folks and talk about The other Black ryders  Not gona mention how I hooked up with your wife back in the day while you where out at the show. That hoe blew all us away. Course we brothas now that becouse you posted in the tag team thread in OT and your a swinger.  Well your wife is. you where busy on duty..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nice try on the made up story dumbass, but I'm not married. So try again and man up, who was that story about bitch?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 06:07 PM~20392180
> *Nice try on the made up story dumbass, but I'm not married. So try again and man up, who was that story about bitch?
> *


Not made up..


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:16 PM~20392263
> *Not made up..
> *


Then who's the story about?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BIKE RIDAHS http://youtu.be/WnZiqbLBOxM


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus+Apr 21 2011, 06:18 PM~20392276-->
> 
> 
> 
> Then who's the story about?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person behind this trol account.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 CRAWLING_@Apr 21 2011, 06:23 PM~20392313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20392333
> *The person behind this trol account.
> :0
> *


Typical lies


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 21 2011, 06:23 PM~20392313
> *BIKE RIDAHS http://youtu.be/WnZiqbLBOxM
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 06:37 PM~20392405
> *Typical lies
> *


Nope. Couse I just seen you pop in under your real name.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:44 PM~20392446
> *Nope. Couse I just seen you pop in under your real name.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And your too much of a scared pussy to say who you think I am.


----------



## SPOOK82

:0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 06:52 PM~20392511
> *And your too much of a scared pussy to say who you think I am.
> *


Your too much of a pussy to use your real account! And no I just gona drop kick your ass at next meeting or cynco.


----------



## deesta

Clean ass lac here :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393590
> *Clean ass lac here  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes it is!


----------



## Stickz

Rodney's 57


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393590
> *Clean ass lac here  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393590
> *Clean ass lac here  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393590
> *Clean ass lac here  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:10 PM~20392615
> *Your too much of a pussy to use your real account! And no I just gona drop kick your ass at next meeting or cynco.
> *


yeah, ok, Steve Urkle


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20393590
> *Clean ass lac here  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean as fuck.


----------



## Skim

its no wonder any real blacks that lowride don't post much in here due to the last few pages. its a bunch of bullshit and fundi you keep it going. ***** you gots to go. like Caine grandpa said on Menace 2 Society.


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 08:56 AM~20395923
> *its no wonder any real blacks that lowride don't post much in here  due to the last few pages. its a bunch of bullshit and fundi you keep it going.  ***** you gots to go. like Caine grandpa said on Menace 2 Society.
> *


I agree


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20395923
> *its no wonder any real blacks that lowride don't post much in here  due to the last few pages. its a bunch of bullshit and fundi you keep it going.  ***** you gots to go. like Caine grandpa said on Menace 2 Society.
> *


DAMN ***** YOU TOOK IT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 10:56 AM~20395923
> *its no wonder any real blacks that lowride don't post much in here  due to the last few pages. its a bunch of bullshit and fundi you keep it going.  ***** you gots to go. like Caine grandpa said on Menace 2 Society.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

I DON'T EVEN READ THEY POSTS NO MORE.. I SCROLL RIGHT PASS THEM TO THE GOOD SHIT


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2011, 10:48 AM~20396482
> *I DON'T EVEN READ THEY POSTS NO MORE.. I SCROLL RIGHT PASS THEM TO THE GOOD SHIT
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 22 2011, 11:48 AM~20396482
> *I DON'T EVEN READ THEY POSTS NO MORE.. I SCROLL RIGHT PASS THEM TO THE GOOD SHIT
> *


yes i think we all do that because we all know this is how he normally behaves. unfortunately there are other black lowriders who walk in here for the first time and this is what they see. page after page. day in and day out. now can u see why they don't come in and contribute?


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 22 2011, 07:56 AM~20395923-->
> 
> 
> 
> its no wonder any real blacks that lowride don't post much in here  due to the last few pages. its a bunch of bullshit and fundi you keep it going.  ***** you gots to go. like Caine grandpa said on Menace 2 Society.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 11:02 AM~20396834
> *yes i think we all do that because we all know this is how he normally behaves. unfortunately there are other black lowriders who walk in here for the first time and this is what they see. page after page. day in and day out. now can u see why they don't come in and contribute?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 08:56 AM~20395923
> *its no wonder any real blacks that lowride don't post much in here  due to the last few pages. its a bunch of bullshit and fundi you keep it going.  ***** you gots to go. like Caine grandpa said on Menace 2 Society.
> *


Hold up! I aint the only one! this some bullshit! :uh: Dude fallowed me from post to post. i ignored his ass for a minute then he started in on my peeps! WTF am I suppose to do then? :angry:


----------



## Skim

i know its not only u do ignore hm / pm him or leave. this ain't the place to air out your garbage.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20397453
> *Hold up! I aint the only one! this some bullshit! :uh:  Dude fallowed me from post to post. i ignored his ass for a minute then he started in on my peeps! WTF am I suppose to do then? :angry:
> *


Yeah and? What it boils down to here is that no one wants you here. You argue with everyone about what a real rider is, you argue with guys like Benny who was riding 20 years ago and still putting it down. Just go away already. You banned from the best show in NC and called Ruben a smurf. You've done nothing positive for lowriding in NC or anywhere else. Why is it so fuckin hard for you to take a hint and leave. You ain't got no friends, go away.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 12:02 PM~20396834
> *yes i think we all do that because we all know this is how he normally behaves. unfortunately there are other black lowriders who walk in here for the first time and this is what they see. page after page. day in and day out. now can u see why they don't come in and contribute?
> *


I agree with what skim is saying alot of the brothers in here have a lot of knowledge to share but because of all the BS that goes on in here most of us don't come in here. Honestly this topic should be for US to kick knowledge back and forth and help each other out. All the nonsense really needs to go because everybody else on layitlow is sitting back laughing and saying"LOOK AT THESE IGNORANT MOFOS". Now is that how any of US in here want to be looked at?


----------



## joeycutlass




----------



## illstorm

> *(Skim @ Apr 22 2011, 12:02 PM) *
> yes i think we all do that because we all know this is how he normally behaves. unfortunately there are other black lowriders who walk in here for the first time and this is what they see. page after page. day in and day out. now can u see why they don't come in and contribute?*


*Skim U R 100% correct! Plato said it best: Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something. Unfortunately the latter being a commonality embodied the feeble minds with the intent to highjack the conversation *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 22 2011, 02:30 PM~20397592
> *Yeah and? What it boils down to here is that no one wants you here. You argue with everyone about what a real rider is, you argue with guys like Benny who was riding 20 years ago and still putting it down. Just go away already. You banned from the best show in NC and called Ruben a smurf. You've done nothing positive for lowriding in NC or anywhere else. Why is it so fuckin hard for you to take a hint and leave. You ain't got no friends, go away.
> *


I dont argue with ole boy.His debates are merely to show people there are a wrong way to get down!


----------



## bigswanga

I FIND IT FUNNY HOW NOW EVERYONE SEES A PROBLEM HERE WHEN I SAW AND ADDRESSED IT LONG TIME AGO AND NO ONE SAID NOTHING ABOUT IT.IT WAS JIBBERISH AS ONE PERSON CALLED IT AND I WAS TOLD BY ANOTHER IF I DIDNT LIKE IT I COULD LEAVE AND THIS IS WHAT BLR`S DO.SO I LEFT IT ALONE AND CONTINUE TO RIDE AND TRY TO KEEP THIS POST ALIVE.IF MORE WOULD OF STEPPED UP WHEN I ASKED WHY WAS HE HERE IM SURE HE WOULD OF GOTTEN THE MESSAGE.

IVE BEEN DOING THIS BEFORE LIL AND PROBABLY LONG AFTER :uh:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

TTT for the Black Lowriders


----------



## bigswanga




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope all had a good Easter! And plenty of food , church , and famly!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Apr 24 2011, 07:15 PM~20410126-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all had a good Easter! And plenty of food , church , and famly!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 24 2011, 10:15 PM~20411259
> *Post your ride! Or shut the fuck up!
> *



You failed at lowriding, you fail as a christian. You ruined the black lowrider topic. Please go away and die.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gona be a nice day!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 25 2011, 08:00 AM~20413549
> *Gona be a nice day!
> *


When you're dead.


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD LOL.. BUT LET ME JUST ADD THIS- THIS IS ONE OF THE TOP THREADS ON LIL.. IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN. THE O/G THREAD HAD OVER A 1000 POSTS STRONG; SADLY ENOUGH THOUGH, MORE THAN HALF WAS ABOUT BULLSHIT.. I SAID FUCK AND SCRAPPED IT, THEN TRYED TO RE-UP A FRESH ONE.. SAME SHIT :angry: CRENSHAWS FINEST GOT ON ME ABOUT POLICE OUR TOPIC.. BUT ***** I AINT NO COP.. BLACK FOLKS HANDLE THEIR OWN PROBLEMS, WITHOUT OUTSIDE FORCES TO KEEP SHIT IN ORDER.. JUST LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS; YALL ****** WANNA GET SOMETHING OFF YOUR CHEST?? WELL TAKE YOUR SHOES AND SOCKS OFF AND GET YOUR SCRAP ON IN THE BACK YARD;; FUNDI, RUCKUS, OR WHO EVER, GET YOUR SCRAP ON IN OFF TOPIC.. THIS AINT THE PLACE FOR IT!.. NUFF SAID


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 02:02 PM~20396834
> *yes i think we all do that because we all know this is how he normally behaves. unfortunately there are other black lowriders who walk in here for the first time and this is what they see. page after page. day in and day out. now can u see why they don't come in and contribute?
> *


SAD BUT TRUE :yessad:


----------



## pitbull166

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+Apr 23 2011, 01:43 AM~20400901-->
> 
> 
> 
> I FIND IT FUNNY HOW NOW EVERYONE SEES A PROBLEM HERE WHEN I SAW AND ADDRESSED IT LONG TIME AGO AND NO ONE SAID NOTHING ABOUT IT.IT WAS JIBBERISH AS ONE PERSON CALLED IT AND I WAS TOLD BY ANOTHER IF I DIDNT LIKE IT I COULD LEAVE AND THIS IS WHAT BLR`S DO.SO I LEFT IT ALONE AND CONTINUE TO RIDE AND TRY TO KEEP THIS POST ALIVE.IF MORE WOULD OF STEPPED UP WHEN I ASKED WHY WAS HE HERE IM SURE HE WOULD OF GOTTEN THE MESSAGE.
> 
> IVE BEEN DOING THIS BEFORE LIL AND PROBABLY LONG AFTER :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187PURE_@Apr 25 2011, 08:58 AM~20413908
> *DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD LOL.. BUT LET ME JUST ADD THIS- THIS IS ONE OF THE TOP THREADS ON LIL.. IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN.  THE O/G THREAD HAD OVER A 1000 POSTS STRONG; SADLY ENOUGH THOUGH, MORE THAN HALF WAS ABOUT BULLSHIT.. I SAID FUCK AND SCRAPPED IT, THEN TRYED TO RE-UP A FRESH ONE.. SAME SHIT :angry:  CRENSHAWS FINEST GOT ON ME ABOUT POLICE OUR TOPIC.. BUT ***** I AINT NO COP.. BLACK FOLKS HANDLE THEIR OWN PROBLEMS, WITHOUT OUTSIDE FORCES TO KEEP SHIT IN ORDER.. JUST LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS; YALL ****** WANNA GET SOMETHING OFF YOUR CHEST?? WELL TAKE YOUR SHOES AND SOCKS OFF AND GET YOUR SCRAP ON IN THE BACK YARD;; FUNDI, RUCKUS, OR WHO EVER, GET YOUR SCRAP ON IN OFF TOPIC.. THIS AINT THE PLACE FOR IT!.. NUFF SAID
> *


X2


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 25 2011, 06:58 AM~20413908
> *DAMN I FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD LOL.. BUT LET ME JUST ADD THIS- THIS IS ONE OF THE TOP THREADS ON LIL.. IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN.  THE O/G THREAD HAD OVER A 1000 POSTS STRONG; SADLY ENOUGH THOUGH, MORE THAN HALF WAS ABOUT BULLSHIT.. I SAID FUCK AND SCRAPPED IT, THEN TRYED TO RE-UP A FRESH ONE.. SAME SHIT :angry:  CRENSHAWS FINEST GOT ON ME ABOUT POLICE OUR TOPIC.. BUT ***** I AINT NO COP.. BLACK FOLKS HANDLE THEIR OWN PROBLEMS, WITHOUT OUTSIDE FORCES TO KEEP SHIT IN ORDER.. JUST LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS; YALL ****** WANNA GET SOMETHING OFF YOUR CHEST?? WELL TAKE YOUR SHOES AND SOCKS OFF AND GET YOUR SCRAP ON IN THE BACK YARD;; FUNDI, RUCKUS, OR WHO EVER, GET YOUR SCRAP ON IN OFF TOPIC.. THIS AINT THE PLACE FOR IT!.. NUFF SAID
> *


TRUTH!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 22 2011, 02:02 PM~20396834
> *yes i think we all do that because we all know this is how he normally behaves. unfortunately there are other black lowriders who walk in here for the first time and this is what they see. page after page. day in and day out. now can u see why they don't come in and contribute?
> *


Yup. Same as the last topic that got deleted. I just saw this the other day and SMH. This will be my first and last post in this topic

Whats up to my brothas building rides right


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 25 2011, 07:00 AM~20413549
> *Gona be a nice day!
> *


why are you planning on killing yourself you worthless piece of shit


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 25 2011, 03:22 AM~20413419
> *You ruined the black lowrider topic. Please go away and die.
> *


IT'S ABOUT TIME A NON WHITE WAS BLAMED FOR SOMETHING DONE TO THE BLACK COMMUNITY :0 



























AND IF Y'ALL CAN'T TAKE A JOKE, FUCK YA. STRAIGHT OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 25 2011, 06:41 PM~20418345
> *IT'S ABOUT TIME A NON WHITE WAS BLAMED FOR SOMETHING DONE TO THE BLACK COMMUNITY :0
> AND IF Y'ALL CAN'T TAKE A JOKE, FUCK YA. STRAIGHT OUT. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: What was done?
This topic is still the best thing on here
Isn't that why you came here...Right?

Look at it as a commercial break from our REGULARLY scheduled program. :biggrin:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 25 2011, 08:03 PM~20419131
> *:uh: What was done?
> This topic is still the best thing on here
> Isn't that why you came here...Right?
> 
> Look at it as a commercial break from our REGULARLY scheduled program. :biggrin:
> *



YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@Apr 25 2011, 08:08 PM~20419182
> *YES SIR  :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Just keep posting pics of cars and that little beef will fade away. I love coming to black lowriders to look at the videos and car pics. They keep me motivaded.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@Apr 25 2011, 10:18 PM~20419913
> *Just keep posting pics of cars and that little beef will fade away. I love coming to black lowriders to look at the videos and car pics. They keep me motivaded.
> *


x2


----------



## Skim

well I wanted to do a little change to the rag 4 so KANDY N CHROME flew out from LA to lace up 3 of my chapters cars and heres about halfway into mine. the hood and trunk nothing on the sides.



> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 10:01 PM~20419746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done but getting there
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 10:53 PM~20420606
> *well I wanted to do a little change to the rag 4 so KANDY N CHROME flew out from LA to lace up 3 of my chapters cars and heres about halfway into mine. the hood and trunk nothing on the sides.
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 12:53 AM~20420606
> *well I wanted to do a little change to the rag 4 so KANDY N CHROME flew out from LA to lace up 3 of my chapters cars and heres about halfway into mine. the hood and trunk nothing on the sides.
> *


I LIKE IT BETTER WHITE.. BUT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 10:53 PM~20420606
> *well I wanted to do a little change to the rag 4 so KANDY N CHROME flew out from LA to lace up 3 of my chapters cars and heres about halfway into mine. the hood and trunk nothing on the sides.
> *


 :0 


















And! 


:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 25 2011, 10:03 PM~20419131
> *:uh: What was done?
> This topic is still the best thing on here
> Isn't that why you came here...Right?
> 
> Look at it as a commercial break from our REGULARLY scheduled program. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 04:48 AM~20421515
> *I LIKE IT BETTER WHITE.. BUT LOOKS GOOD!
> *


If I said that then all hell be loose! But I agree! Stood out more !


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20421525
> *If I said that then all hell be loose! But I agree! Stood out more !
> *


It don't matter what you say Robert, you will never be respected. Take that as a hint.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 26 2011, 05:48 AM~20421515-->
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE IT BETTER WHITE.. BUT LOOKS GOOD!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2011, 05:51 AM~20421525
> *If I said that then all hell be loose! But I agree! Stood out more !
> *



stood out more? got damn lol yall gotta atleast wait until its done first :0


----------



## Skim

and yes its still white, its just silver flake base under the patterns the restr of the car is still white same as before :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 05:48 AM~20421520
> *:biggrin:
> *


check it out D :0 :0 :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585796


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2011, 06:51 AM~20421525
> *If I said that then all hell be loose! But I agree! Stood out more !
> *


your opinion doesnt matter now go kill yourself you fat stinky waste of sperm


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 05:53 AM~20421666
> *:0
> stood out more? got damn lol yall gotta atleast wait until its done first :0
> *



Its looks good either way.. But my eye tends to go to the rides that are just simple. Like in a line up . But a baller like you got many choice to ride on a sunny day. sooooo.. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Went to the local strawberry fest. thought I had pics of me the Packard and the roadmaster. O well It was a free show. The first car was a brotha and he won't playing. raised some change. had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 04:48 AM~20421520
> *:biggrin:
> *


Your sig.
FUCC A TROPHY;; THE STREETS IS MY TROPHY :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

And you know a brotha had to eat!!! Me and my baby gal and brotha inlaw tried it all. And i have to say that MOFO was good!!!! 




































:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2011, 11:00 AM~20422567
> *And you know a brotha had to eat!!! Me and my baby gal and brotha inlaw tried it all. And i have to say that MOFO was good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS DISGUSTING :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 26 2011, 10:57 AM~20422550
> *Your sig.
> FUCC A TROPHY;; THE STREETS IS MY TROPHY :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2011, 08:00 AM~20421689
> *check it out D :0  :0  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585796
> *


LINK DON'T WORK


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:biggrin:


----------



## E

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 10:59 AM~20423262
> *MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS DISGUSTING :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ya but we all had to amp each other up at the fest in line. It was really good..


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 11:53 PM~20420606
> *well I wanted to do a little change to the rag 4 so KANDY N CHROME flew out from LA to lace up 3 of my chapters cars and heres about halfway into mine. the hood and trunk nothing on the sides.
> *


that shit is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2011, 09:53 PM~20420606
> *well I wanted to do a little change to the rag 4 so KANDY N CHROME flew out from LA to lace up 3 of my chapters cars and heres about halfway into mine. the hood and trunk nothing on the sides.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 22 2011, 11:24 PM~20400780
> *I dont argue with ole boy.His debates are merely  to show people there are a wrong way to get down!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 21 2011, 05:16 PM~20391771
> *Keep talk big words online. Your day is coming bitch boy.
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 26 2011, 08:01 PM~20427393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i wish you would :shhh: .Put your hoodie on :inout: :sprint:


----------



## payfred

Skim the 4 is gonna be killen em man


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 11:59 AM~20423262
> *MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS DISGUSTING :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Apr 27 2011, 05:26 AM~20429866
> *Skim the 4 is gonna be killen em man
> *


here u go. almost finished


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

This ***** got ARAB money!!!


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 26 2011, 04:48 AM~20421515
> *I LIKE IT BETTER WHITE..
> *


DAMN, OBAMA IS MAKING CHANGES IN OUR WORLD :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Molded cow :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYUM :0


----------



## P.E. PREZ

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIG SKIM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@Apr 28 2011, 12:57 AM~20437522
> *NICE BIG SKIM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks OG!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 09:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  nice new look Skim.


----------



## 187PURE

"BEEP-BEEP" I THINK THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOUR WHEEL BUDDY! HEY WHY YOUR TIRES LIKE THAT, WHY YOUR TIRES LIKE THAT?? THEY LOOK BENT :uh: 

THESE ARE THE THINGS A ***** HAS TO GO THRU DAILY BECAUSE OF A-ARM EXTENSION :rant:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 27 2011, 10:01 PM~20436754
> *Molded cow  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


Who wants a molded cow? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"cowl" :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HELL YEAH


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2011, 01:10 PM~20440731
> *Who wants a molded cow? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "cowl"  :cheesy:
> *


thank you But it still make you a no body imo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Apr 28 2011, 05:23 PM~20442427
> *thank you  But it still make you a no body  imo
> *


 :cheesy: wow a complement and a diss!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2011, 05:39 PM~20442533
> *:cheesy: wow a complement and a diss!
> *


 :uh: Just a compliment my opinion don`t mean anything in public


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll keep us east coasters and mid west kats in your prayer! Seems every day these storms are whipping our ass. I've lost some trees and a barn. But other are loosing lives and homes. On top of that shit hits again the next day! These some ruff times! And dollars are short!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

NC checking in! We beat but not broken! 

Atlanta ? Pa? Sc ? And Va some Fl bROthers too. What it do!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 28 2011, 09:47 AM~20439445
> *"BEEP-BEEP" I THINK THERE'S SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOUR WHEEL BUDDY!  HEY WHY YOUR TIRES LIKE THAT, WHY YOUR TIRES LIKE THAT?? THEY LOOK BENT :uh:
> 
> THESE ARE THE THINGS A ***** HAS TO GO THRU DAILY BECAUSE OF A-ARM EXTENSION :rant:
> *


Lmao :roflmao:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 28 2011, 09:21 PM~20444560
> *You'll keep us east coasters and mid west kats in your prayer! Seems every day these storms are whipping our ass. I've lost some trees and a barn. But other are loosing lives and homes. On top of that shit hits again the next day! These some ruff times! And dollars are short!
> *


Real Talk


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Bad news brothers...

Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story

Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.

For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady. :happysad: 

I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 12:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


Damn! The. Devil and his henchman are hard at work in this country! Time to do like mama. Um ! Get on humble knees and enter the prayer closet!


----------



## illstorm

*Another Long hot summer coming*


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 12:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:angel:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 12:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


Sad! My prayers go out to her and family


----------



## P.E. PREZ

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 12:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


GOD BLESS


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 02:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


----------



## E

TTT


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey skim that shit looks good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Apr 29 2011, 12:21 AM~20444560-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost some trees and a barn.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2011, 12:21 AM~20444560
> *My parents lost some trees and a barn, but I live in a mobile home and don't own shit.
> *


FIXT


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Apr 29 2011, 12:24 AM~20444595-->
> 
> 
> 
> We beat but not broken!
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to earn respect through sympathy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Apr 29 2011, 12:24 AM~20444595
> *I'm gonna get beat down and legs broken!
> 
> 
> *


FIXT


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 30 2011, 04:56 AM~20452971
> *More lies....
> FIXT
> *



at some point this should get old to you bro...seriously..it seams you follow this cat from post to post. We understand you dont like him...but let US enjoy this thread with out all the pre school drama bullshit...just sayin cuzzo..you made your point..so let it go.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@Apr 30 2011, 09:26 AM~20453142
> *at some point this should get old to you bro...seriously..it seams you follow this cat from post to post. We understand you dont like him...but let US enjoy this thread with out all the pre school drama bullshit...just sayin cuzzo..you made your point..so let it go.
> *


YES, it does get kinda old. But it also gets old seeing him tell straight up lies to my brothers too. Telling lies just to get attention or to fit in.


When Big Scott used to talk about drags cars fundi claimed he had one.

When crenshaws finest was talking about motorcycles fundi claimed he had one.

Now this ***** talkin bout he lost a barn in a storm, more lies. He don't own a barn and never has. His area didn't even get storm damage, he just wants yall to feel sorry for him and forget about the lies he told. See he thought he could fool all you cats with his BS, but, have never thought that maybe someone local to him would join this site. Dude lied about being a nurse too, he never has been a nurse. 

Funny to me that he accuses me of being someone else on this site, saying this is a fake screen name. But this the only name I have here, I joined because another homie from Raleigh told me he seen Robert online telling all kinds of made up stories. Man if yall brothers knew this guy like we do, you would have bin kicked off this site.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Blacks and browns we rode today! after i did the 3k walk for babies! so nice out!! and I'm ice packed up on each knee..  But was worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

This topic is great! A topic made for the african american lowrider community !


----------



## TWSTDFRO

SKIM its lookin good brah
As for this page type is cheap
So keep it Ridin


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Alil sumthin outta da files


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 30 2011, 08:22 AM~20453536
> *YES, it does get kinda old. But it also gets old seeing him tell straight up lies to my brothers too. Telling lies just to get attention or to fit in.
> When Big Scott used to talk about drags cars fundi claimed he had one.
> 
> When crenshaws finest was talking about motorcycles fundi claimed he had one.
> 
> Now this ***** talkin bout he lost a barn in a storm, more lies. He don't own a barn and never has. His area didn't even get storm damage, he just wants yall to feel sorry for him and forget about the lies he told. See he thought he could fool all you cats with his BS, but, have never thought that maybe someone local to him would join this site. Dude lied about being a nurse too, he never has been a nurse.
> 
> Funny to me that he accuses me of being someone else on this site, saying this is a fake screen name. But this the only name I have here, I joined because another homie from Raleigh told me he seen Robert online telling all kinds of made up stories. Man if yall brothers knew this guy like we do, you would have bin kicked off this site.
> *


*LIKE HE SAID WHEN HE SEE YOU HE GONNA WHOOP YO ASS SO WHY DONT YA'LL MEET UP AND SETTLE THE SHIT?????..... CAUSE THIS SHIT IS REALLY GETTING OLD!!!!!

LET US ENJOY THIS TOPIC........ THIS IS WHY US O.G'S DON'T WANNA POST SHIT IN HERE CAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT.... YOUNG *****'S FUCKIN UP THE GAME!!!!! 

NOW LOOK HERE I WOULD SUGGEST YA'LL HANDLE THIS SHIT AND GET BACK TO RIDING!!!!

OH YEA POST PICS OF THE SO CALLED BEAT DOWN........   *


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 PM~20435381
> *here u go. almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT LOOKING GOOD SKIM!!!! WAY TO PUT IT DOWN!! :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 12:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


*
PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY AND FRANKIE.....STAY STRONG..... :angel: *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO+Apr 30 2011, 05:26 AM~20453142-->
> 
> 
> 
> at some point this should get old to you bro...seriously..it seams you follow this cat from post to post. We understand you dont like him...but let US enjoy this thread with out all the pre school drama bullshit...just sayin cuzzo..you made your point..so let it go.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCH_TALKIN_@Apr 30 2011, 05:17 PM~20455833
> *LIKE HE SAID WHEN HE SEE YOU HE GONNA WHOOP YO ASS SO WHY DONT YA'LL MEET UP AND SETTLE THE SHIT?????..... CAUSE THIS SHIT IS REALLY GETTING OLD!!!!!
> 
> LET US ENJOY THIS TOPIC........ THIS IS WHY US O.G'S DON'T WANNA POST SHIT IN HERE CAUSE OF THIS BULLSHIT.... YOUNG *****'S FUCKIN UP THE GAME!!!!!
> 
> NOW LOOK HERE I WOULD SUGGEST YA'LL HANDLE THIS SHIT AND GET BACK TO RIDING!!!!
> 
> OH YEA POST PICS OF THE SO CALLED BEAT DOWN........
> *



x2


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Apr 30 2011, 04:42 PM~20455674
> *Alil sumthin outta da files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Apr 30 2011, 08:42 PM~20455674
> *Alil sumthin outta da files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


72 73??


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Apr 30 2011, 05:42 PM~20455674
> *Alil sumthin outta da files
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 500 bloc


----------



## TWSTDFRO

I thank itsa seven tre


----------



## deesta

Keep up the good work EARN :thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 30 2011, 06:58 PM~20456022
> *Keep up the good work EARN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thx


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2011, 02:39 AM~20445748
> *Bad news brothers...
> 
> Please say some prayers for the homegurl Frankie AKA Softtuch Foodstamp from No Limit CC L.A. as her mother was killed by LAPD the other night. You may have heard about this, it was all over the news. http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-wa...0,7582690.story
> 
> Foodstamp and her kids witnessed the shooting to make it worse. I spoke with her this morning on the phone, she is strong but extremely sad.
> 
> For those that don't know her, she is a VERY active lowrider here in L.A. and is well known on many lowrider DVD's. Very nice young lady.  :happysad:
> 
> I know some of you know her and I believe in the power of collective prayer so this is why I'm posting.
> *


Damn..... Sorry to hear about this... Prayers go out from St. Louis :angel:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Apr 30 2011, 09:17 PM~20455833
> *LIKE HE SAID WHEN HE SEE YOU HE GONNA WHOOP YO ASS SO WHY DONT YA'LL MEET UP AND SETTLE THE SHIT?????..... CAUSE THIS SHIT IS REALLY GETTING OLD!!!!!
> 
> *


Because he won't meet up and settle shit. He talked a big game about stepping up and fighting then we I tried to meet up with him and handle it, HE CALLED THE POLICE. Then I seen him again and he got in his wifes bug and peeled out and ran.

He did the same thing to TONE LOCO on here.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@May 1 2011, 03:04 AM~20458092
> *Because he won't meet up and settle shit. He talked a big game about stepping up and fighting then we I tried to meet up with him and handle it, HE CALLED THE POLICE. Then I seen him again and he got in his wifes bug and peeled out and ran.
> 
> He did the same thing to TONE LOCO on here.
> *



Bro if thats the case you win...leave it along already, and lets get back to lowriding.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 30 2011, 07:58 PM~20456022
> *Keep up the good work EARN  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@May 1 2011, 03:04 AM~20458092
> *Because he won't meet up and settle shit. He talked a big game about stepping up and fighting then we I tried to meet up with him and handle it, HE CALLED THE POLICE. Then I seen him again and he got in his wifes bug and peeled out and ran.
> 
> He did the same thing to TONE LOCO on here.
> *


 :uh: your a idiot. I don't even know who you are. And only a few know my wife has a bug! And I don't drive it! Hence that tells me you seen me and not did shit! I've been to a NC show every weekend. My car has red rims! My bus has my last name on it. So you full of shit! Post pick of yourself or real name or kick rocks fuckin coward! Everyone knows what I ride! Look like! But no one knows you other then my boot licker!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@May 1 2011, 06:06 AM~20458242
> *Bro if thats the case you win...leave it along already, and lets get back to lowriding.
> *


That ****** a boot licker! Coward! I post every weekend my adventures. One them kats that aint got shit so he rains on others parade! Simple as that. Must be miserable to sit at home and monitor LIL. For another grown mans post. Maybe one day hell commit suicide live web feed for us!


----------



## 48221

UNCLE RUKUS=96ROADMASTER=UNCLE RUKUS

NOW GTFO


----------



## BlackDawg

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 1 2011, 10:25 AM~20458883
> *UNCLE RUKUS=96ROADMASTER=UNCLE RUKUS
> 
> NOW GTFO
> *



exactly! Dude is mentally ill and should be if not already on meds :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 1 2011, 09:25 AM~20458883
> *UNCLE RUKUS=96ROADMASTER=UNCLE RUKUS=  FUCK BOFF  DEM  NIKKAS!!!!
> 
> NOW GTFO
> *


FIXED!!!!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 1 2011, 11:50 AM~20458722
> *:uh: your a idiot. I don't even know who you are. And only a few know my wife has a bug! And I don't drive it! Hence that tells me you seen me and not did shit! I've been to a NC show every weekend. My car has red rims! My bus has my last name on it. So you full of shit! Post pick of yourself or real name or kick rocks fuckin coward! Everyone knows what I ride! Look like!  But no one knows you other then my boot licker!
> *


You ain't been to any shows, you scared all them whitties gonna beat you down.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ok we got the point now


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 1 2011, 11:56 AM~20458747
> *That ****** a boot licker! Coward! I post every weekend my adventures. One them kats that aint got shit so he rains on others parade! Simple as that. Must be miserable to sit at home and monitor LIL. For another grown mans post. Maybe one day hell commit suicide live web feed for us!
> *


Keep lying. Just gonna get you hurt even worse.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

there shoud be a ban for people in different topics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 1 2011, 11:37 AM~20459589
> *there shoud be a ban for people in different topics
> *


LOL


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@May 1 2011, 05:04 AM~20458092
> *Because he won't meet up and settle shit. He talked a big game about stepping up and fighting then we I tried to meet up with him and handle it, HE CALLED THE POLICE. Then I seen him again and he got in his wifes bug and peeled out and ran.
> 
> He did the same thing to TONE LOCO on here.
> *


he did the same thing to me.then hes going to call me a dirty mexican but i take showers and use deodarant something he doesnt know nothing about.that bitch be stinkin


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@May 1 2011, 04:20 PM~20460675
> *he did the same thing to me.then hes going to call me a dirty mexican but i take showers and use deodarant something he doesnt know nothing about.that bitch be stinkin
> *





Yall still bumpin heads ? I came to this thread to see some fellow black ryders, and I get this BS...come one now, arent we all some grown ass men ? If so then lets act like it , and leave this shit out this thread.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@May 1 2011, 04:20 PM~20460675
> *he did the same thing to me.then hes going to call me a dirty mexican but i take showers and use deodarant something he doesnt know nothing about.that bitch be stinkin
> *


 :uh: your white jason ! And so is the other troll!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 913ryderWYCO_@May 1 2011, 05:56 PM~20460827
> *Yall still bumpin heads ? I came to this thread to see some fellow black ryders, and I get this BS...come one now, arent we all some grown ass men ? If so then lets act like it , and leave this shit out this thread.
> *


real talk Im sick of hearing about it.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 1 2011, 08:16 AM~20458578
> *x2
> *


werd Skim yo patterns look sik :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 2 2011, 10:29 PM~20471984
> *werd Skim yo patterns look sik :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:41 PM~20472117
> *thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn! I didint think your 4 could get much cleaner....good shit bro


----------



## SIRDRAKE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20472117
> *thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this muthaphuka sick azz hell damn i like that  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cuban Dave

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@May 3 2011, 09:18 AM~20474260
> *this muthaphuka sick azz hell      damn i like that   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah forget the plain white this is the shit i really like it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 2 2011, 09:41 PM~20472117-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIRDRAKE_@May 3 2011, 08:18 AM~20474260
> *this muthaphuka sick azz hell      damn i like that   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

MODS IF YOUR HERE, GET RID OF THESE ASSHOLES.. I'M SICK OF IT AND SO IS EVERYONE ELSE

P.S. SKIM THANX FOR KEEPIN THIS TOPIC HOTT


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 3 2011, 09:02 AM~20474554
> *MODS IF YOUR HERE, GET RID OF THESE ASSHOLES.. I'M SICK OF IT AND SO IS EVERYONE ELSE
> 
> P.S.  SKIM THANX FOR KEEPIN THIS TOPIC HOTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

Watching this video had my left arm twitching. 
My Webpage


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:41 PM~20472117
> *thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+May 1 2011, 08:56 AM~20458747-->
> 
> 
> 
> That ****** a boot licker! Coward! I post every weekend my adventures. One them kats that aint got shit so he rains on others parade! Simple as that. Must be miserable to sit at home and monitor LIL. For another grown mans post. Maybe one day hell commit suicide live web feed for us!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@May 1 2011, 07:00 PM~20461566
> *:uh: your white jason ! And so is the other troll!
> *


STRAIGHT RACIST. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 4 2011, 01:30 PM~20484150
> *STRAIGHT RACIST. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: eat a dick straight up! You should research before you post idiot!


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2011, 02:51 PM~20484599
> *:uh: I eat dick straight up!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 29 2011, 08:22 PM~20485123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2011, 06:57 PM~20486061
> *:wow:
> *


I'LL SEND YOU HOME TO YOUR WIFEY WITH YOUR BOXERS ON BACKWARDS.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 3 2011, 07:44 PM~20479187
> *Watching this video had my left arm twitching.
> 6fpvkzlNRNg&feature
> *


they ain't as slim as they use to be but they still got the moves.


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 07:05 AM~20489103
> *they ain't as slim as they use to be but they still got the moves.
> *


NEITHER IS YOU AND YOU DON'T. :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 5 2011, 07:27 AM~20489203
> *NEITHER IS YOU AND YOU DON'T. :0
> *


Kick rock wonderbread! :angry:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 07:30 AM~20489212
> *Kid rock wonderful!  :angry:
> *


FIXTED IT


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 07:05 AM~20489103
> *they ain't as slim as they use to be but they still got the moves.
> *


lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 5 2011, 10:05 AM~20489103
> *they ain't as slim as they use to be but they still got the moves.
> *


thats coolboy and the crew aint it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 5 2011, 03:48 PM~20492294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

*Time can never erase the timeless*


----------



## 187PURE

HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:

A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20496647
> *HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> *


Happy C day :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 6 2011, 11:05 AM~20496915
> *Happy C day  :cheesy:
> *


tank you-tank you :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20496647
> *HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> *


 Happy blood day :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

happy day homie :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 5 2011, 06:25 PM~20493400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 yeah he was like..."man fuck this arm!!!" lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+May 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20496647-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 :biggrin: you can drink legal now!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Crenshaw's Finest_@May 6 2011, 12:14 PM~20497895
> *yeah he was like..."man fuck this arm!!!" lol
> *


black lowriders thread classic like the 50 cent gif. ( drive off smile) !


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20496647
> *HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> *


happy c day d


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 6 2011, 12:06 PM~20497861
> *Happy blood day :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20496647
> *HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> *


happy birthday playboy!


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 10:41 PM~20472117
> *thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I'm hatin! :biggrin:


----------



## sandiegohat

> _Originally posted by thestrongsurvive_@Apr 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20449685
> *Hey skim that shit looks good homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn Skim that bitch is point!!!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 6 2011, 02:06 PM~20497861
> *Happy blood day :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 6 2011, 03:19 PM~20498239
> *21 :biggrin:  you can drink legal now!
> black lowriders thread classic like the 50 cent gif. ( drive off smile) !
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH THE AVI? CHANGE OF HEART ABOUT DROLICS? :uh:


----------



## 187PURE

THANKS YALL FOR THE SHOUT OUT.. I'M HAVING A HOOD BAR B Q TODAY.. MY HOMIE FROM DENA WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE.. I'M MAKING MY SPECIAL BREW CALLED "GANGSTA GUMBO".. OL GIRL BOUGHT ME A CAMERA SO I'LL SNAP SOME FLICS.. I HOPE I SEE THIS HOOD RAT BITCH THAT BROKE MY CAR A FEW DAYS AGO;; SHE OWE ME A YAM SANDWICH.. MY DUMB ASS LET HER HIT SWITCHES AND THE BITCH RIPPED OFF THE TRAILING ARM, BLEW THE FITTING AND THE LINE OFF THE FRONT GATE, AND POPPED THE BRAKE LINE.. SHIT COSTED ME TWO HUNNID AND SUMTHIN DOLLARS TO FIX.. I'M DAMN SURE GON' BUTTER THEM BISCUITS WHEN I SEE HER.. SHE OWE ME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 7 2011, 05:09 AM~20502080
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE AVI?  CHANGE OF HEART ABOUT DROLICS? :uh:
> *


Never disliked juice! Just not on moms master one owner car. !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy mothers day!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 7 2011, 06:18 AM~20502093
> *THANKS YALL FOR THE SHOUT OUT.. I'M HAVING A HOOD BAR B Q TODAY.. MY HOMIE FROM DENA WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE.. I'M MAKING MY SPECIAL BREW CALLED "GANGSTA GUMBO".. OL GIRL BOUGHT ME A CAMERA SO I'LL SNAP SOME FLICS.. I HOPE I SEE THIS HOOD RAT BITCH THAT BROKE MY CAR A FEW DAYS AGO;; SHE OWE ME A YAM SANDWICH.. MY DUMB ASS LET HER HIT SWITCHES AND THE BITCH RIPPED OFF THE TRAILING ARM, BLEW THE FITTING AND THE LINE OFF THE FRONT GATE, AND POPPED THE BRAKE LINE.. SHIT COSTED ME TWO HUNNID AND SUMTHIN DOLLARS TO FIX.. I'M DAMN SURE GON' BUTTER THEM BISCUITS WHEN I SEE HER.. SHE OWE ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 09:08 AM~20496647
> *HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> *


happy c day lol :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 7 2011, 05:18 AM~20502093
> *THANKS YALL FOR THE SHOUT OUT.. I'M HAVING A HOOD BAR B Q TODAY.. MY HOMIE FROM DENA WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE.. I'M MAKING MY SPECIAL BREW CALLED "GANGSTA GUMBO".. OL GIRL BOUGHT ME A CAMERA SO I'LL SNAP SOME FLICS.. I HOPE I SEE THIS HOOD RAT BITCH THAT BROKE MY CAR A FEW DAYS AGO;; SHE OWE ME A YAM SANDWICH.. MY DUMB ASS LET HER HIT SWITCHES AND THE BITCH RIPPED OFF THE TRAILING ARM, BLEW THE FITTING AND THE LINE OFF THE FRONT GATE, AND POPPED THE BRAKE LINE.. SHIT COSTED ME TWO HUNNID AND SUMTHIN DOLLARS TO FIX.. I'M DAMN SURE GON' BUTTER THEM BISCUITS WHEN I SEE HER.. SHE OWE ME
> *


thats whats up.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 7 2011, 07:36 AM~20502238
> *Never disliked juice! Just not on moms master one owner car. !
> *


what, u won't cut that roadmastercuz its a 1 owner? shit i'll cut anything. 58 rag or a pinto.


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2011, 12:36 PM~20503112
> *what, u won't cut that roadmastercuz its a 1 owner? shit i'll cut anything. 58 rag or a pinto.
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 6 2011, 07:08 AM~20496647
> *HAPPY C-DAY TO ME :rimshot:
> 
> A ***** GETTIN OLD :happysad:
> *


Happy B Day homeboy


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2011, 09:36 AM~20503112
> *what, u won't cut that roadmastercuz its a 1 owner? shit i'll cut anything. 58 rag or a pinto.*


 :thumbsup: 

*DAMN STRAIGHT!!!! :biggrin:  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Saving up for a Buick59! Gates two batteries. Lol. I wana juiced RM bomb.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 09:41 PM~20472117
> *thanks man, we just flaked out that dash and wheel. goes to the pinstriper tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Skim !!! that's how its done. Real talk more Cats need to be posting things to make post worth a visit.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Took my breath seeing these Brothaz and sistas pull in to the show today!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 7 2011, 01:06 PM~20503420
> *Nice Skim !!! that's how its done. Real talk more Cats need to be posting things to make post worth a visit.
> *


thanks i will have more coming. we've done a lot to the car this week.


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 7 2011, 06:36 AM~20502238
> *Never disliked juice! Just not on moms master one owner car. !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2011, 02:53 PM~20503945
> *thanks i will have more coming. we've done a lot to the car this week.
> *


WERD I WILL B CHECKIN IN TO SEE THE mAStEr pIEcE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

LS2 up in that one!!! :0


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2011, 10:36 AM~20503112
> *what, u won't cut that roadmastercuz its a 1 owner? shit i'll cut anything. 58 rag or a pinto.
> *


talking about the roadmaster like it's a cherry classic...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 8 2011, 04:38 PM~20509400
> *talking about the roadmaster like it's a cherry classic...
> *


Its a lot cleaner then a lot these rust buckets on wires out here!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 7 2011, 12:36 PM~20503112
> *what, u won't cut that roadmastercuz its a 1 owner? shit i'll cut anything. 58 rag or a pinto.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cripn8ez

FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2011, 01:21 PM~20515226
> *FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice 64  


But them hoe's are straight busted!!! :barf: :barf: *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2011, 01:21 PM~20515226
> *FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that ass be looking fine on mona


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 9 2011, 05:28 PM~20515646
> *:wow: that ass be looking fine on mona
> *



MAAAYNE AND THEM TATS MADE HER EVEN HOTTER :wow: SHE WAS LIKE DAAM U SMELL LIKE SUM THANG GOOD HAHA THEY HAD HER ON LOCC HAHA TRYED TO PULL HER TO THE EXCURSION


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2011, 02:48 PM~20515764
> *MAAAYNE AND THEM TATS MADE HER EVEN HOTTER :wow: SHE WAS LIKE DAAM U SMELL LIKE SUM THANG GOOD HAHA THEY HAD HER ON LOCC HAHA TRYED TO PULL HER TO THE EXCURSION
> *


thats how us blacks do it homie !


----------



## P.E. PREZ

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 5 2011, 01:43 PM~20491484
> *lol
> *


WUTT IT DO :wave:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20515226
> *FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 
more pics :run:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@May 9 2011, 03:55 PM~20515417
> *Nice 64
> But them hoe's are straight busted!!!  :barf:  :barf:
> *


***** YOU WOULD HIT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20518849
> ****** YOU WOULD HIT
> *


Hell we All did! :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@May 9 2011, 03:46 PM~20516113
> *WUTT IT DO :wave:
> *


  Like we used to do at Crenshaw :cheesy:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 10 2011, 12:10 AM~20518931
> *Hell we All did!  :cheesy:
> *


You didn't even go to the show. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2011, 04:21 PM~20515226
> *FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice flicks Sno.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 9 2011, 03:21 PM~20515226
> *FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 9 2011, 03:28 PM~20515646
> *:wow: that ass be looking fine on mona
> *


 :wow: :wow: yesssssssss :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE.. CHECK OUT SHORTY AT 1:45 LMAO


----------



## P.E. PREZ

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 10 2011, 12:39 AM~20520187
> *  Like we used to do at Crenshaw  :cheesy:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin: THE TOWNCAR BE READY IN MIN


----------



## .TODD

> FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: i get the one in the middle


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20518849
> ****** YOU WOULD HIT
> *


*MY NIG..... NOT THAT BULLET WOUND LOOKIN BITCH  

ITS A BIG DIFERENCE BETWEEN TOP SHELF LIQOUR THAN THUNDER BIRD!!   *


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 9 2011, 09:10 PM~20518931
> *Hell we All did!  :cheesy:
> *


*WHO THE HELL IS "WE ALL"..... :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> FEW PIX FRM CINCO N NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HONESTLT THERE ARE NO HO'S LIKE L.A.
> 
> THIS ONE HERE IS JUST ALL GUT AND BUTT...  *


----------



## cripn8ez

***** ITS JUST PUSSY U FUCC THEN FALL IN LOVE WIT HOE'Z?


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 10 2011, 11:45 AM~20522759
> ****** ITS JUST PUSSY U FUCC THEN FALL IN LOVE WIT HOE'Z?
> *


*WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT FALLIN IN LOVE??

WE ALL KNOW ITS JUST PUSSY..... BUT THAT BITCH LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS 10,000 MILES ON HER AND RUNNING.. :wow: ..LET ME SAY IT MORE CLEAR THEN.... ITS A BIG DIFFERENCE IN GOOD LOOKIN TIGHT HO'S AND JUST STRAIGHT UP HOODRATS.

"QUALITY AND QUANTITY" BUT I GUESS SOME ****** LIKE TO JUST HIT ANY O'LE THING THAT COMES THEIR WAY....  :biggrin: *


----------



## cripn8ez

ME MY SELF IVE ALWAYS LIKE HOOD RATS AND WHT THEY CAN DO FOR ME LOL AND ITS NOT JUST THE PUSSY THEY R BENIFICAL N WAYS LOCO.

BUT SUM TIMES THE BEST PUSSY LOOKS LIKE A BUGER WOLF LOL?


DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIF FOLKS LOL


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 10 2011, 12:30 PM~20523073
> *ME MY SELF IVE ALWAYS LIKE HOOD RATS AND WHT THEY CAN DO FOR ME LOL AND ITS NOT JUST THE PUSSY THEY R BENIFICAL N WAYS LOCO.
> 
> BUT SUM TIMES THE BEST PUSSY LOOKS LIKE A BUGER WOLF LOL?
> DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIF FOLKS LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@May 10 2011, 03:32 PM~20523085
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cripn8ez

BUT ON THE TALKIN OF HOES NO BODY NOT 1 BITCH CAN TOUCH THE HOE ON MY AVI TACCORA WOW I LOVE THAT CHIC THE THICC ONE IS BETTER SHE LOST ALOT OF WIEGHT BUT STILL SUPA BAD....


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 10 2011, 01:02 PM~20523304
> *BUT ON THE TALKIN OF HOES NO BODY NOT 1 BITCH CAN TOUCH THE HOE ON MY AVI TACCORA WOW I LOVE THAT CHIC THE THICC ONE IS BETTER SHE LOST ALOT OF WIEGHT BUT STILL SUPA BAD....
> *


 Shut up simpy you like white bitches with muffin overflangs!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 10 2011, 04:15 PM~20523373
> *Shut up simpy you like white bitches with muffin overflangs!!!!!!!
> *



FUCC U U AINT SURE WHT U LIKE OR WHO U ARE BUFFY? LOL


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 10 2011, 01:28 PM~20523464
> *FUCC U U AINT SURE WHT U LIKE OR WHO U ARE BUFFY? LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I plead 5th on muffins. :biggrin:


----------



## Cuban Dave

It dont matter hood rat or perfect ten if they were but naked in your bed room you will fucc them. And not debate about what they are.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

love me a nice ghetto chick :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 10 2011, 07:24 PM~20525708
> *love me a nice ghetto chick :biggrin:
> *


.....for a side bitch!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

of course fool and more than 1, but hate when these hoes know each other lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 10 2011, 07:33 PM~20525805
> *of course fool and more than 1, but hate when these hoes know each other lol :biggrin:
> *


i fel you. i can only take so much of them hoes act'n all ignant! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:42 PM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:42 AM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can dig it :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:42 AM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 10 2011, 05:30 PM~20524869
> *:roflmao:
> *


 what you laughing at old man???? :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:42 AM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I'm feelin' dis....good job Skim


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 11 2011, 03:21 PM~20531151
> *I'm feelin' dis....good job Skim
> *


thanks yall, angel how u been man.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:42 AM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good skim.


----------



## boodaddio

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:42 PM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 11 2011, 02:20 PM~20531144
> *what you laughing at old man???? :angry:
> *


----------



## bigswanga

Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 02:42 PM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN BAD AZZ SKIM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 12 2011, 01:28 AM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glade to c him doin alright and back at doin his magic :wow: :wow:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 12 2011, 12:28 AM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 01:42 PM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 12 2011, 05:14 AM~20536042
> *:wow:
> glade to c him doin alright and back at doin his magic :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## bigswanga

> :0
> [/b]


 :yes:


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:42 AM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 12 2011, 12:28 AM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH :cheesy: :0  
DOES HE STILL DO WORK AT TUI'S?


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 13 2011, 02:43 AM~20543966
> *HELL YEAH :cheesy:  :0
> DOES HE STILL DO WORK AT TUI'S?
> *


 :dunno: He didnt mention it.
He said he was retiring soon tho


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 11:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit! glad to see hes better


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 09:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can we get a sneak peak of what he was working on? :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOC IS THE MAN


----------



## lil jo3l

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 13 2011, 11:34 AM~20545982
> *Can we get a sneak peak of what he was working on?  :biggrin:
> *


a cl3an 65


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 11:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to see his health doing better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 03:56 PM~20531875
> *thanks yall, angel how u been man.
> *


 Good brutha!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




He's workin' on your '4?? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 10:30 AM~20545623
> *good shit! glad to see hes better
> *


And still doing bomb ass work. imma try to sneek some pics of his latest hno:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 13 2011, 11:34 AM~20545982
> *Can we get a sneak peak of what he was working on?  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :shhh:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by lil jo3l_@May 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20546839
> *a cl3an 65
> *


 Uhh ohh Its the sneeky camera fone man lol :sprint:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 13 2011, 02:39 PM~20547125
> *
> 
> He's workin' on your '4?? :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: Not yet. My money is funny


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 the legend


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 13 2011, 04:01 PM~20547269
> *And still doing bomb ass work.  imma try to sneek some pics of his latest hno:
> *


man hopefully he started using a respirator, thats the shit that fucked him up, all those years no respirator that shit cakes up and never leaves your lungs


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 11 2011, 01:24 PM~20530416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw u know at first I wasnt even gonna comment on this pic u posted but I know what you was tryna get at and if u are assuming that Im in here showing off, u know what fundi? then fuck it u damn right. Im doing what you fail to do and that is post up any progress pics thats because you have that fuckin roadmaster that you claim is too clean to cut. Now this topic is for us brothers into lowriding and our people pushing forward and contributing to this thing called lowriding. If you dont like that then why you here.


----------



## Skim

here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 08:13 PM~20548894
> *man hopefully he started using a respirator, thats the shit that fucked him up, all those years no respirator that shit cakes up and never leaves your lungs
> *


I saw his inhaler  And i know exactly what you mean about breathing that crap.Thats why i think hes getting ready to retire. Time to teach someone( i wish it was me) :cheesy:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:32 PM~20549410
> *here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Good Lawddddddddddddd....Thats it im finna get me another caddy. Daym Skim!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:27 PM~20549389
> *naw u know at first I wasnt even gonna comment on this pic u posted but I know what you was tryna get at and if u are assuming that Im in here showing off, u know what fundi? then fuck it u damn right. Im doing what you fail to do and that is post up any progress pics thats because you have that fuckin roadmaster that you claim is too clean to cut. Now this topic is for us brothers into lowriding and our people pushing forward and contributing to this thing called lowriding. If you dont like that then why you here.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 13 2011, 10:18 PM~20549715
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Good Lawddddddddddddd....Thats it im finna get me another caddy. Daym Skim!
> *


Buy mine I'm bout ready to sell.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 14 2011, 06:13 AM~20550542
> *Buy mine I'm bout ready to sell.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 10:32 PM~20549410
> *here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 14 2011, 03:13 AM~20550542
> *Buy mine I'm bout ready to sell.
> *


Nope because you cant perfect perfection :cheesy: 
Im just gonna have to build one


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:32 PM~20549410
> *here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIG DADDY, YOU GOT ANOTHER CADDY, DONT PAY NO MIND BRO KEEP POSTIN PICTURES


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 08:32 PM~20549410
> *here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

OOOOOOOH WEEEEEEEEE (IN MY DOC VOICE) :biggrin: *


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 14 2011, 06:08 AM~20550840
> *Nope because you cant perfect perfection :cheesy:
> Im just gonna have to build one
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I can't mess :biggrin: with skims Arab money!


----------



## payfred

> Nope because you cant perfect perfection :cheesy:
> Im just gonna have to build one


Man go head man Thank you that means alot

Wassup USOs Im selling my ride after 14 wonderful years. Im getting an Impala and there's no room at my house for both. Im askin 11obo for it if any one is interested  




















































































































[/quote]


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 11 2011, 10:28 PM~20535016
> *Hanging out with the Infamous Doc.
> Watching him do his thang is Incredible :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of the cars Doc was doing that day








65 impala


----------



## bigswanga

> Man go head man Thank you that means alot
> 
> Wassup USOs Im selling my ride after 14 wonderful years. Im getting an Impala and there's no room at my house for both. Im askin 11obo for it if any one is interested


[/quote]

See what i mean? Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 14 2011, 06:35 PM~20553386
> *
> 
> See what i mean? Beautiful! :thumbsup:
> *


Man thanks big dawg :happysad:


----------



## plague

> Man go head man Thank you that means alot
> 
> Wassup USOs Im selling my ride after 14 wonderful years. Im getting an Impala and there's no room at my house for both. Im askin 11obo for it if any one is interested


[/quote]
:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20549410
> *here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN *****!! YOU CAME WAY FROM LEFT FEILD WIT DAT ONE :0 

IT'S ALMOST LIKE YOU WASN'T EVEN GONNA POST IT UNTIL FUNDI STARTED BUMPING HIS GUMS

***** YOU GOT ME BEAT, AND I GOT MINE BACK IN DECEMBER


----------



## graham

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 01:32 AM~20549410
> *here fundi, heres some more of my lac go run tell dat on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN ASS FLEET


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Skim

See what i mean? Beautiful! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
11 IS SUPER CHEAP FOR FREDS CAR, U CANT BUILD ONE THAT NICE FOR NOWHERE NEAR 11K


----------



## joeycutlass




----------



## bigswanga

> See what i mean? Beautiful! :thumbsup:


11 IS SUPER CHEAP FOR FREDS CAR, U CANT BUILD ONE THAT NICE FOR NOWHERE NEAR 11K
[/quote]

I agree!


----------



## sg90rider

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20567919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 11 2011, 11:42 AM~20530115
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TWSTDFRO

went to AZ with my homie Tiger , peep the patterns I did


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT YALL GUYS THINK ABOUT AN HD MOTOR FROM CCE?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 17 2011, 03:28 AM~20568935
> *went to AZ with my homie Tiger , peep the patterns I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aw shit! they fit him perfect


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 17 2011, 04:28 AM~20568935
> *went to AZ with my homie Tiger , peep the patterns I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR HAS A NICE PAINT JOB.. REAL GLOSSY


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2011, 06:41 AM~20569390
> *aw shit! they fit him perfect
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2011, 06:07 AM~20569271
> *WHAT YALL GUYS THINK ABOUT AN HD MOTOR FROM CCE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: straight up garbage i bought one for the lincoln used it 4 times and its cooked at 24 volts


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 17 2011, 09:40 AM~20569639
> *:thumbsdown: straight up garbage i bought one for the lincoln used it 4 times and its cooked at 24 volts
> *


HUH?? THAT MAKES NO SENSE.. I HAVE 60V ON A COMPETITION MOTOR


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 17 2011, 09:17 AM~20570155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 17 2011, 01:28 AM~20568935
> *went to AZ with my homie Tiger , peep the patterns I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You the man Earn. I'ma get at u soon for a little work :h5:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@May 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20567919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yeah...I've seen crakheads do wild shit like that before...

A few years back, when I was coming out a resteraunt one of them got at me and asked if he could "perform" for ten dollars....so I curious and said "yeah". He stated doing handstand basic shit then he was like "now it's time for the grand finale!" I was like WTF?...

This dude shimmied up a streetlight pole like 50ft up climb to wear the arm extends out at the top and started doing chinups!!! I was like :0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@May 17 2011, 10:40 AM~20569639
> *:thumbsdown: straight up garbage i bought one for the lincoln used it 4 times and its cooked at 24 volts
> *



I BOUGHT SUM FOR MY BABY LINC AND IT FRIED THEM ON BOUT THE 5TH LIC WIT ONLY 8 BATS FUCC THAT DOUBLE GROUNDED SHIT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 17 2011, 02:10 PM~20571863
> *Yeah...I've seen crakheads do wild shit like that before...
> 
> A few years back, when I was coming out a resteraunt one of them got at me and asked if he could "perform" for ten dollars....so I curious and said "yeah". He stated doing handstand basic shit then he was like "now it's time for the grand finale!" I was like WTF?...
> 
> This dude shimmied up a streetlight pole like 50ft up climb to wear the arm extends out at the top and started doing chinups!!! I was like :0  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@May 17 2011, 10:30 PM~20574554
> *I BOUGHT SUM FOR MY BABY LINC AND IT FRIED THEM ON BOUT THE 5TH LIC WIT ONLY 8 BATS FUCC THAT DOUBLE GROUNDED SHIT
> *


 :0 I BETTER GET A SACO THEN


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 17 2011, 10:17 AM~20570155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 18 2011, 02:22 AM~20576356
> *:0 I BETTER GET A SACO THEN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 17 2011, 11:12 AM~20570805
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :thumbsup:
> *



YEA ME TOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 17 2011, 11:17 AM~20570155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 17 2011, 06:18 AM~20569548
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 18 2011, 07:46 AM~20577211
> *YEA  ME TOOOOOOOOOO[/size]
> *











whenever you ready Big Al


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@May 18 2011, 04:01 PM~20580013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whenever you ready Big Al
> *


WOW


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: :biggrin: real soon


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## TWSTDFRO

:biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Anybody need artwork free estimatesand affordable prices.


----------



## Smokin_Endo

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 18 2011, 03:11 PM~20580074
> *WOW
> *


Lefty as in Society Force ?


----------



## Smokin_Endo

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 17 2011, 06:07 AM~20569271
> *WHAT YALL GUYS THINK ABOUT AN HD MOTOR FROM CCE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sideways ?


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2011, 09:31 PM~20567911
> *
> 11 IS SUPER CHEAP FOR FREDS CAR, U CANT BUILD ONE THAT NICE FOR NOWHERE NEAR 11K
> *


Thanks Skim homie man I really appreciate that


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 18 2011, 05:37 PM~20580580
> *Lefty as in Society Force ?
> *


YOOOOOOOO NOW YOU GOING WAY BACK, WHO THIS :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 18 2011, 06:38 PM~20580587
> *sideways ?
> *


YEAH, WHO IS THIS?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just chilling


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2011, 08:29 AM~20584556
> *YEAH, WHO IS THIS?
> *


YOU HEARD WHO THAT THINK THEY KNOW US.......   :dunno:


----------



## kiki

...............GET DOWN ON IT...................


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

who are all these noobs in here?


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 19 2011, 04:58 PM~20587304
> *who are all these noobs in here?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 19 2011, 01:58 PM~20587304
> *who are all these noobs in here?
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

big dude was handlin' them lol


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 10:27 PM~20549389
> *naw u know at first I wasnt even gonna comment on this pic u posted but I know what you was tryna get at and if u are assuming that Im in here showing off, u know what fundi? then fuck it u damn right. Im doing what you fail to do and that is post up any progress pics thats because you have that fuckin roadmaster that you claim is too clean to cut. Now this topic is for us brothers into lowriding and our people pushing forward and contributing to this thing called lowriding. If you dont like that then why you here.
> *


I hear that shit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 19 2011, 06:25 PM~20587544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big dude was handlin' them lol
> *


YEA BECAUSE THEY WASENT EVEN DOIN SHIT LOL


----------



## Smokin_Endo

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2011, 03:11 PM~20587410
> *:dunno:
> *


definitely not a noob in this game...may be new to posting but I've been in the scene most of my life 

Dee it's Brian from Jersey 

Picture Perfect :0


----------



## Smokin_Endo

ringin any bells ? 


my wip by smokin_endo, on Flickr


----------



## Smokin_Endo

any other Philly Riders on here I know ? I gotta dig out the old photo albums and videos when I get a chance


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hot damn! :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 19 2011, 07:03 PM~20588139
> *definitely not a noob in this game...may be new to posting but I've been in the scene most of my life
> 
> Dee it's Brian from Jersey
> 
> Picture Perfect  :0
> *


HEEEEYY MAN!! HOW'VE YOU BEEN?.. LONG TIME


----------



## Smokin_Endo

awhhh I'm chillin you know...family and kids got me all fugged up LOL 

Been really ichin to get back on my car and get that SOB finished 

You ? I see your still rollin...word


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 17 2011, 03:10 PM~20571863
> *Yeah...I've seen crakheads do wild shit like that before...
> 
> A few years back, when I was coming out a resteraunt one of them got at me and asked if he could "perform" for ten dollars....so I curious and said "yeah". He stated doing handstand basic shit then he was like "now it's time for the grand finale!" I was like WTF?...
> 
> This dude shimmied up a streetlight pole like 50ft up climb to wear the arm extends out at the top and started doing chinups!!! I was like :0  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 19 2011, 07:04 PM~20588148
> *ringin any bells ?
> 
> 
> my wip by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> *


I SEE YOU STILL GOT IT.. LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 19 2011, 08:07 PM~20588572
> *awhhh I'm chillin you know...family and kids got me all fugged up LOL
> 
> Been really ichin to get back on my car and get that SOB finished
> 
> You ? I see your still rollin...word
> *


YEAH, I DONE HAD 3 CARS SINCE YOU LAST SEEN ME


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 19 2011, 05:25 PM~20587544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big dude was handlin' them lol
> *


****


----------



## mr chicago

I see alot of riders on the coast using pioneer 6x9 with this certain grill. The copper 64 has them a couple of pages back. Anyone know the model number of those


----------



## mr chicago

I see alot of riders on the coast using pioneer 6x9 with this certain grill. The copper 64 has them a couple of pages back. Anyone know the model number of those


----------



## mr chicago

I see alot of riders on the coast using pioneer 6x9 with this certain grill. The copper 64 has them a couple of pages back. Anyone know the model number of those


----------



## mr chicago

Sorry for the 3 post


----------



## Skim

so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Prop's loc! The 4 look'n real nice and lay'n extra tough. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 19 2011, 05:04 PM~20588148
> *ringin any bells ?
> 
> 
> my wip by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> *


 looks like the deuce from Dogg Pound New York New York video


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2011, 04:04 AM~20591569
> *looks like the deuce from Dogg Pound New York New York video
> *


THAT CAR WAS DONE IN THE BACK YARD.. FRAME OFF AND ALL


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2011, 12:12 AM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHEN I GET ME A 62 RAG, I WANT IT TO LAY JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2011, 05:17 AM~20591701
> *WHEN I GET ME A 62 RAG, I WANT IT TO LAY JUST LIKE THAT
> *


YOU A CADI MAN, YOU CANT CHANGE OUT LIKE THAT FOOL......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 20 2011, 06:22 AM~20591708
> *YOU A CADI MAN, YOU CANT CHANGE OUT LIKE THAT FOOL......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WOULD'VE BEEN A CHEVY MAN IF I COULD AFFORD IT :tears:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo+May 19 2011, 07:04 PM~20588148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ringin any bells ?
> 
> 
> my wip by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 20 2011, 12:12 AM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  lookin good skim


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


props Skim :wow:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Mugg is raw!


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2011, 05:25 AM~20591712
> *WOULD'VE BEEN A CHEVY MAN IF I COULD AFFORD IT :tears:
> *


I FEEL YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2011, 04:25 AM~20591712
> *WOULD'VE BEEN A CHEVY MAN IF I COULD AFFORD IT :tears:
> *


 you can get you a nice drivable Impala for about 10K...save up


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2011, 12:12 AM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim, Biggswanga, Chucc or anyone 

I've been looking at the big billet rims lately. Budnik's. My rearend is already is shortened 1" already, what size rims can I get under my 64 without tubbing, etc?

Would 22x12's fit in the rear? I know I can get a 20x8 on the front. 

Thanks.


----------



## Skim

dbl post


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2011, 02:51 PM~20594246
> *Skim, Biggswanga, Chucc or anyone
> 
> I've been looking at the big billet rims lately. Budnik's.  My rearend is already is shortened 1" already, what size rims can I get under my 64 without tubbing, etc?
> 
> Would 22x12's fit in the rear? I know I can get a 20x8 on the front.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


im running a 22x10 in the rear on my 59 wagon not sure if a 12 will clear with no tub


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20594339
> *im running a 22x10 in the rear on my 59 wagon not sure if a 12 will clear with no tub
> *


Ok. Get a pic up for me please bro....


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2011, 01:51 PM~20594246
> *Skim, Biggswanga, Chucc or anyone
> 
> I've been looking at the big billet rims lately. Budnik's.  My rearend is already is shortened 1" already, what size rims can I get under my 64 without tubbing, etc?
> 
> Would 22x12's fit in the rear? I know I can get a 20x8 on the front.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


13s or 14s :uh: quit playing!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20594339
> *im running a 22x10 in the rear on my 59 wagon not sure if a 12 will clear with no tub
> *


yep


----------



## bigswanga

Doc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:inout:


----------



## illstorm

* Now back to your regular scheduled programming *


----------



## illstorm

> *(Skim @ May 20 2011, 12:12 AM)
> so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


To quote the words of Craig Parker "Now That's Laying"


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 03:44 PM~20594862
> *Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2011, 01:00 PM~20593466
> *you can get you a nice drivable Impala for about 10K...save up
> *


I KNOW A FOOL THAT'S SELLING ONE FOR 3500/MY PRICE.. WATCH OUT


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2011, 03:51 PM~20594246
> *Skim, Biggswanga, Chucc or anyone
> 
> I've been looking at the big billet rims lately. Budnik's.  My rearend is already is shortened 1" already, what size rims can I get under my 64 without tubbing, etc?
> 
> Would 22x12's fit in the rear? I know I can get a 20x8 on the front.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@May 21 2011, 07:49 AM~20598146
> *To quote the words of Craig Parker "Now That's Laying"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 11:05 AM~20592756
> *That Mugg is raw!
> *


ONLY OLD HEADS SAY "MUGG"


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 21 2011, 07:26 AM~20598412
> *ONLY OLD HEADS SAY "MUGG"
> *


  
Youngsterrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 03:44 PM~20594862
> *Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 03:44 PM~20594862
> *Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see doc back doing his thing


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 20 2011, 12:51 PM~20594246
> *Skim, Biggswanga, Chucc or anyone
> 
> I've been looking at the big billet rims lately. Budnik's.  My rearend is already is shortened 1" already, what size rims can I get under my 64 without tubbing, etc?
> 
> Would 22x12's fit in the rear? I know I can get a 20x8 on the front.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


It all depends on the offset of the rims. I've seen some fit with a little modification, but they were 3 pieces and it was trial and error swapping out lips until they found the perfect one.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 21 2011, 10:56 AM~20598718
> *
> Youngsterrrrrrrrr    lol
> *


 :0


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that shit looks good :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 20 2011, 02:06 PM~20594339-->
> 
> 
> 
> im running a 22x10 in the rear on my 59 wagon not sure if a 12 will clear with no tub
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thx
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 03:21 PM~20594731
> *13s or 14s  :uh: quit playing!
> *


I'm just thinking about it....my 13's AIN'T GOING NOWHERE! I'm a lowrider 1st!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 21 2011, 05:49 PM~20600814
> *It all depends on the offset of the rims. I've seen some fit with a little modification, but they were 3 pieces and it was trial and error swapping out lips until they found the perfect one.
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 03:44 PM~20594862
> *Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Doc is one of the best at using pearls in his patterns.


----------



## Smokin_Endo

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2011, 12:38 PM~20611015
> *Ok thx
> I'm just thinking about it....my 13's AIN'T GOING NOWHERE! I'm a lowrider 1st!
> *


I went through it too, tossing back & forth between a lowrider and a lowrod. Even sold my set up as well as my yellow 13's then bought a set of Intro Vikings (18X8.5 up front 20X10's out back) and just couldn't bring myself to finish the car that way. I will soon be selling off the billets and getting back where I belong. For some of us it's a lifestyle and some things will NEVER change...it feels unnatural to go against the grain and so we do what we know  LOWRIDE 

the big wheels never even made it on my car. They are still in my attic in the original boxes and only one of them has ever even been out of the box LOL My car has been sitting on some purple 13's that a customer never paid the balance on or came to pick them up :wow: Looks kinda funny but feels more right then those big wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:inout: :inout:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

javascript:add_smilie(%22:inout:%22)


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2011, 12:38 PM~20611015
> *Ok thx
> I'm just thinking about it....my 13's AIN'T GOING NOWHERE! I'm a lowrider 1st!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2011, 12:39 PM~20611024
> *Doc is one of the best at using pearls in his patterns.
> *


Man you should see it in person.The pics dont do it all the justice it needs.
Doc. Come here look.
Me. I looked.
Doc. No not from there come over here.
Doc. See that?
Me. No
Doc. Look this way
Me. Yeaaa I see it
Doc. That`s right hidden pearl
Me. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo+May 23 2011, 12:55 PM~20611118-->
> 
> 
> 
> I went through it too, tossing back & forth between a lowrider and a lowrod. Even sold my set up as well as my yellow 13's then bought a set of Intro Vikings (18X8.5 up front 20X10's out back) and just couldn't bring myself to finish the car that way. I will soon be selling off the billets and getting back where I belong. For some of us it's a lifestyle and some things will NEVER change...it feels unnatural to go against the grain and so we do what we know  LOWRIDE
> 
> the big wheels never even made it on my car. They are still in my attic in the original boxes and only one of them has ever even been out of the box LOL My car has been sitting on some purple 13's that a customer never paid the balance on or came to pick them up  :wow: Looks kinda funny but feels more right then those big wheels  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats whats up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigswanga_@May 23 2011, 03:19 PM~20611921
> *Man you should see it in person.The pics dont do it all the justice it needs.
> Doc. Come here look.
> Me.  I looked.
> Doc. No not from there come over here.
> Doc. See that?
> Me.  No
> Doc. Look this way
> Me.  Yeaaa I see it
> Doc.  That`s right hidden pearl
> Me.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Takes a trained eye to see the custom stuff inside paint jobs man. Doc is a specilaist when it comes to pearls. 

When I first started to come around the older guys in my club, I soon realized how much I didn't know about stuff like this. I'm a little better at sporting stuff like this and and good body work now though. I think all lowriders needs to pay more attention to quality; especially nowadays when a lot of these lowriders
out here look like ghetto garbage that was just thrown together.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2011, 02:38 PM~20611015
> *Ok thx
> I'm just thinking about it....my 13's AIN'T GOING NOWHERE! I'm a lowrider 1st!
> *


MAN DO YOU HAVE LOWRIDER BIPOLAR SYNDROME??


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2011, 07:28 AM~20617382
> *MAN DO YOU HAVE LOWRIDER BIPOLAR SYNDROME??
> *


Sometimes.


----------



## Skim

where Sno been hidin?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 03:09 PM~20620002
> *where Sno been hidin?
> *


 under his white woman....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2011, 03:10 PM~20620005
> *under his white woman....
> *


 :0


----------



## payfred

I like this jam & wanted to share


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2011, 06:10 PM~20620005
> *under his white woman....
> *


 :0 damn


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 20 2011, 04:44 PM~20594862
> *Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 24 2011, 04:51 PM~20619901
> *Sometimes.
> *


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 24 2011, 11:54 PM~20623100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this jam & wanted to share
> *


MAN I LOVE QUIK.. LOVE THE WHOLE CLIQUE; 2ND II NONE, MAUSBERG, HI C, PLAYA HAMM, SUGA FREE, AMG, ALL OF 'EM.. BEEN BANGIN TRACKS SINCE "SWEET BLACK PUSSY".. HOMEBOY IS A GENIOUS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its so hot! Damn!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 25 2011, 04:01 PM~20626935
> *Its so hot! Damn!
> *


I'LL TAKE THIS OVER COLD ANY DAY.. BEEN OUT OF SOUTH LA AND ARIZONA FOR YEARS AND STILL NOT USED TO COLD WEATHER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 26 2011, 06:40 AM~20631960
> *I'LL TAKE THIS OVER COLD ANY DAY.. BEEN OUT OF SOUTH LA AND ARIZONA FOR YEARS AND STILL NOT USED TO COLD WEATHER
> *


 :biggrin: 

ya but Glendale Az. (mom) got that burn skin heat! this humidity sucks! I can still say I'm blessed to not go through what them mid west kats are going thru. This shit is redicliouse! we got hail and flash rain but that's it..




And i been chilling cause my legs flarred up.. so im lugging my fat ass around on crutches and sweating like a mofo.. but I 'm actually losing weight on my new steroids.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 26 2011, 12:02 PM~20632642
> *
> And i been chilling cause my legs flarred up.. so im lugging my fat ass around on crutches and sweating like a mofo.. but I 'm actually losing weight on my new steroids.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAYBE YO ASS SHOULD TRY SOME OF THIS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@May 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20632662
> *MAYBE YO ASS SHOULD TRY SOME OF THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 19 2011, 05:04 PM~20588148
> *ringin any bells ?
> 
> 
> my wip by smokin_endo, on Flickr
> *



i like this ALOT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 19 2011, 06:36 PM~20588770
> *****
> *



homos anyway big homie was holden his own bet he would of beat anyone of those dudes one on one i cant stand gangs no order no respect no honor


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20590727
> *so I cut 1 coil out, Its not layin flat but it lays a lot nicer than it did before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cut more do it do it you know you want to lets go BIG WORM


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@May 26 2011, 11:07 AM~20632662
> *MAYBE YO ASS SHOULD TRY SOME OF THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 know one showed him what to do with soap he thinks you eat it


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fundi needs to leave this topic alone.


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@May 26 2011, 09:07 AM~20632662
> *MAYBE YO ASS SHOULD TRY SOME OF THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 26 2011, 04:59 PM~20634455
> *Fundi needs to leave EVERY topic alone.
> *



FIXT


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 24 2011, 11:54 PM~20623965
> *MAN I LOVE QUIK.. LOVE THE WHOLE CLIQUE; 2ND II NONE, MAUSBERG, HI C, PLAYA HAMM, SUGA FREE, AMG, ALL OF 'EM.. BEEN BANGIN TRACKS SINCE "SWEET BLACK PUSSY".. HOMEBOY IS A GENIOUS
> *


Damn you know all them fools huh?


----------



## payfred

I bought a 64 today my Brothas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 take pics of it here in raliegh! Don't hurt em! :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 26 2011, 01:59 PM~20634455
> *Fundi needs to leave this topic alone.
> *


You'd miss me! And next time you leave my tabacco fields early. I'm docking you and your crew a days salary!


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 27 2011, 12:11 AM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 64 looks clean


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

thanks homies


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 26 2011, 09:11 PM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 27 2011, 08:03 AM~20639871
> *thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: That`s what i want right there.Both worlds!


----------



## bigswanga

where was yall at?


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 27 2011, 10:16 AM~20640929
> *where was yall at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20638129
> *I bought a 64 today my Brothas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20640929
> *where was yall at?
> *


 I was there....


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 27 2011, 12:21 PM~20641328
> *I was there....
> *


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 27 2011, 09:03 AM~20639871
> *thanks homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHH HELL YEAH FRED


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20640929
> *where was yall at?
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

Way down in the jungle deep,
The bad ass lion stepped on the signifyin monkey's feet.
The monkey said, "Muthafucka, can't you see?
Why, you standin on my goddamn feet!"
The lion said, "I ain't heard a word you said."
"If you say three more I'll be steppin on yo muthafuckin head!"
Now, the monkey lived in the jungle in an old oak tree.
Bullshittin the lion everyday of the week.
Why, everyday before the sun go down,
The lion would kick his ass all through the jungle town.
But the monkey got wise and started usin his wit.
Said, "I'm gon' put a stop to this ole ass kickin shit!"
So he ran up on the lion the very next day.
Said, "Oh Mr. lion, there's a big, bad muthafucka comin your way.
And when you meet, it's gonna be a goddamn sin,
And wherever you meet some ass is bound to bend."
Said, "he's somebody that you don't know,
He just broke a-loose from the Ringlin Brother's show."
Said, "Baby, he talked about your people in a helluva way!
He talked about your people till my hair turned gray!
He said your daddy's a freak and your momma's a whore.
Said he spotted you running through the jungle sellin asshole from door to door!
Said your sister did the damndest trick.
She got down so low and sucked a earthworm's dick.
Said he spotted yo niece behind the tree,
Screwin a muthafuckin flea!
He said he saw yo aunt sittin on the fence
Givin a goddamn zebra a french.
Then he talked about yo mammy and yo sister Lou,
Then he start talkin about how good yo grandmaw screw.
Said yo sister's a prostitute and yo brother's a punk,
And said I'll be damned if you don't eat all the pussy you see every time you get drunk!
He said he cornholed your uncle and fucked your aunty and niece,
And next time he see yo grandmaw he gonna get him another good piece.
Said your brother died with the whoopin cough and your uncle died with the measles
And your old grandpaw died with a rag chunked up in his ass, said he's goin on home to Jesus.
And you know yo little sister that ya love so dear
I fucked her all day for a bottle of beer.
So, Mr. Lion, you know that ain't right.
Whenever you meet the elephant be ready to fight."
So the lion jumped up in a helluva rage!
Like a young cocksucker full of gage.
He let out a roar!
Tail shot back like a forty-four.
He went through the jungle knockin down trees,
Kickin giraffes to their knees.
The he ran up on the elephant talkin to the swine.
He said, "All right you big, bad muthafucka. It's gonna be yo ass or mine."
The elephant looked at him outta the corner of his eyes.
Said, "Alright go ahead home you little funny-bunny muthafucka and pick on somebody your own size.
The lion jumped up and made a fancy pass.
The elephant side-stepped him and kicked him dead in his ass.
He busted up his jaw, fucked up his face.
Broke all four legs, snatched his ass outta place.
He picked him up, slammed him to the tree.
Nothin but lion shit as far as you could see.
He pulled out his nuts, rolled em in the sand.
And kicked his ass like a natural man!
They fought all night and all the next day.
Somehow the lion managed to get away.
But he drug his ass back to the jungle more dead than alive.
Just to run into that little monkey and some more of his signifying jive!
The monkey looked at him and said, "Goddamn ole partner, you don't look so swell."
Said, "Look like to me you caught a whole lotta hell."
Said, "Yo eyes is all red and yo asshole is blue,
I knew in the beginning it wasn't shit to you.
There's one thing you and me gotta get straight
Cause you one ugly cocksucker I sure do hate!
Now, when you left, the jungle rung
Now you bring yo dog ass back here damn near hung.
Look muthafucka, ain't you a bitch!
Yo face look like you got the Seven Year Itch!
I told my wife before you left,
I should kicked yo ass my muthafuckin self!
Why I seen you when he threw you into that tree,
Cause some of that ole lion shit got on me!
Why every night when me and my wife is tryin to get a little bit,
Here you come around here with some that old "I owe" shit!
Shut up! Don't you roar!
Cause I'll bail outta this tree and whoop yo dog-ass some more!
And don't look up here with yo sucka-paw case.
Cause I'll piss through the bark of this tree in yo muthafuckin face!"
The monkey got happy, started jumpin up and down.
His feet missed the limb and his ass hit the ground.
Like a streak of lighting and a ball of white heat,
That lion was on his ass with all four feet.
Dust rolled and tears came into the little monkey's eyes,
The little monkey said, "Look Mr. Lion, I apologize!"
Said, "If you let me get my nuts out the sand,
I'll fight yo ass like a natural man!
Look muthafucka, ain't you a bitch, you ain't raisin no hell,
Cause everybody saw you jump on me after I slipped and fell."
Said, "If you'll fight like men should
I'd whoop yo ass all over these woods!"
This made the lion mad!
It was the boldest challenge he ever had.
He squared off for the fight,
But that little monkey jumped damn near outta sight!
Landed waaay up in a banana tree and began to grin.
Sayin, "Look here you big, bad muthafucka, you been bullshitted again!
Why, I'll take me one of these bananas,
And whoop on yo ass till it sing the Star Spangled Banner!"
And said, "If you ever mess with me again,
I'm gonna send you back to my elephant friend!"
Said, "The things I told you will never part,
But what I'm gonna tell you know will break yo muthafuckin heart!"
Your mammy ain't no good and yo sister's been a whore"
Said, "I had that bitch on the corner for a year or more!"
But the lion looked up with a helluva frown.
Roared so loud that little monkey fell back to the ground.
The little monkey looked up and said "Please, Mr. Lion! Please don't take my life!
Cause I got thirteen kids and a very sickly wife!"
Said, "All of my money to you I'll give, Mr. Lion,
Please just let me live!"
But the lion kicked him in his ass and broke his neck,
Left that little monkey in a helluva wreck.
The monkey looked to the sky,
With tears in his eyes.
Nothin he could see or nothin he could hear,
But he knew that it was the end of his bulllshittin and signifyin career!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Dolomite^^


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 27 2011, 04:12 PM~20642588
> *Dolomite^^
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 48221

dolomite was dl ******.

weird to my mother


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by EBAY_@May 27 2011, 05:22 PM~20643081
> *dolomite was dl ******.
> 
> weird to my mother
> *


migga u corny!


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 27 2011, 12:21 PM~20641328
> *I was there....
> *


cant see my art in bacground dat good :happysad:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@May 27 2011, 11:16 AM~20640929
> *where was yall at?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 27 2011, 02:23 PM~20642022
> *Way down in the jungle deep,
> The bad ass lion stepped on the signifyin monkey's feet.
> The monkey said, "Muthafucka, can't you see?
> Why, you standin on my goddamn feet!"
> The lion said, "I ain't heard a word you said."
> "If you say three more I'll be steppin on yo muthafuckin head!"
> Now, the monkey lived in the jungle in an old oak tree.
> Bullshittin the lion everyday of the week.
> Why, everyday before the sun go down,
> The lion would kick his ass all through the jungle town.
> But the monkey got wise and started usin his wit.
> Said, "I'm gon' put a stop to this ole ass kickin shit!"
> So he ran up on the lion the very next day.
> Said, "Oh Mr. lion, there's a big, bad muthafucka comin your way.
> And when you meet, it's gonna be a goddamn sin,
> And wherever you meet some ass is bound to bend."
> Said, "he's somebody that you don't know,
> He just broke a-loose from the Ringlin Brother's show."
> Said, "Baby, he talked about your people in a helluva way!
> He talked about your people till my hair turned gray!
> He said your daddy's a freak and your momma's a whore.
> Said he spotted you running through the jungle sellin asshole from door to door!
> Said your sister did the damndest trick.
> She got down so low and sucked a earthworm's dick.
> Said he spotted yo niece behind the tree,
> Screwin a muthafuckin flea!
> He said he saw yo aunt sittin on the fence
> Givin a goddamn zebra a french.
> Then he talked about yo mammy and yo sister Lou,
> Then he start talkin about how good yo grandmaw screw.
> Said yo sister's a prostitute and yo brother's a punk,
> And said I'll be damned if you don't eat all the pussy you see every time you get drunk!
> He said he cornholed your uncle and fucked your aunty and niece,
> And next time he see yo grandmaw he gonna get him another good piece.
> Said your brother died with the whoopin cough and your uncle died with the measles
> And your old grandpaw died with a rag chunked up in his ass, said he's goin on home to Jesus.
> And you know yo little sister that ya love so dear
> I fucked her all day for a bottle of beer.
> So, Mr. Lion, you know that ain't right.
> Whenever you meet the elephant be ready to fight."
> So the lion jumped up in a helluva rage!
> Like a young cocksucker full of gage.
> He let out a roar!
> Tail shot back like a forty-four.
> He went through the jungle knockin down trees,
> Kickin giraffes to their knees.
> The he ran up on the elephant talkin to the swine.
> He said, "All right you big, bad muthafucka. It's gonna be yo ass or mine."
> The elephant looked at him outta the corner of his eyes.
> Said, "Alright go ahead home you little funny-bunny muthafucka and pick on somebody your own size.
> The lion jumped up and made a fancy pass.
> The elephant side-stepped him and kicked him dead in his ass.
> He busted up his jaw, fucked up his face.
> Broke all four legs, snatched his ass outta place.
> He picked him up, slammed him to the tree.
> Nothin but lion shit as far as you could see.
> He pulled out his nuts, rolled em in the sand.
> And kicked his ass like a natural man!
> They fought all night and all the next day.
> Somehow the lion managed to get away.
> But he drug his ass back to the jungle more dead than alive.
> Just to run into that little monkey and some more of his signifying jive!
> The monkey looked at him and said, "Goddamn ole partner, you don't look so swell."
> Said, "Look like to me you caught a whole lotta hell."
> Said, "Yo eyes is all red and yo asshole is blue,
> I knew in the beginning it wasn't shit to you.
> There's one thing you and me gotta get straight
> Cause you one ugly cocksucker I sure do hate!
> Now, when you left, the jungle rung
> Now you bring yo dog ass back here damn near hung.
> Look muthafucka, ain't you a bitch!
> Yo face look like you got the Seven Year Itch!
> I told my wife before you left,
> I should kicked yo ass my muthafuckin self!
> Why I seen you when he threw you into that tree,
> Cause some of that ole lion shit got on me!
> Why every night when me and my wife is tryin to get a little bit,
> Here you come around here with some that old "I owe" shit!
> Shut up! Don't you roar!
> Cause I'll bail outta this tree and whoop yo dog-ass some more!
> And don't look up here with yo sucka-paw case.
> Cause I'll piss through the bark of this tree in yo muthafuckin face!"
> The monkey got happy, started jumpin up and down.
> His feet missed the limb and his ass hit the ground.
> Like a streak of lighting and a ball of white heat,
> That lion was on his ass with all four feet.
> Dust rolled and tears came into the little monkey's eyes,
> The little monkey said, "Look Mr. Lion, I apologize!"
> Said, "If you let me get my nuts out the sand,
> I'll fight yo ass like a natural man!
> Look muthafucka, ain't you a bitch, you ain't raisin no hell,
> Cause everybody saw you jump on me after I slipped and fell."
> Said, "If you'll fight like men should
> I'd whoop yo ass all over these woods!"
> This made the lion mad!
> It was the boldest challenge he ever had.
> He squared off for the fight,
> But that little monkey jumped damn near outta sight!
> Landed waaay up in a banana tree and began to grin.
> Sayin, "Look here you big, bad muthafucka, you been bullshitted again!
> Why, I'll take me one of these bananas,
> And whoop on yo ass till it sing the Star Spangled Banner!"
> And said, "If you ever mess with me again,
> I'm gonna send you back to my elephant friend!"
> Said, "The things I told you will never part,
> But what I'm gonna tell you know will break yo muthafuckin heart!"
> Your mammy ain't no good and yo sister's been a whore"
> Said, "I had that bitch on the corner for a year or more!"
> But the lion looked up with a helluva frown.
> Roared so loud that little monkey fell back to the ground.
> The little monkey looked up and said "Please, Mr. Lion! Please don't take my life!
> Cause I got thirteen kids and a very sickly wife!"
> Said, "All of my money to you I'll give, Mr. Lion,
> Please just let me live!"
> But the lion kicked him in his ass and broke his neck,
> Left that little monkey in a helluva wreck.
> The monkey looked to the sky,
> With tears in his eyes.
> Nothin he could see or nothin he could hear,
> But he knew that it was the end of his bulllshittin and signifyin career!
> *


I don't get it?


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 27 2011, 11:25 PM~20644101
> *I don't get it?
> *


TRUEST STATEMENT YOU EVER SAID. YOU NEVER HAVE AND YOU NEVER WILL GET IT.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 27 2011, 12:08 AM~20638105
> *Damn you know all them fools huh?
> *


NOT PERSONALLY BUT I KNOW THEIR MUSIC


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by bigswanga+May 27 2011, 08:59 AM~20640159-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: That`s what i want right there.Both worlds!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Crenshaw's [email protected] 27 2011, 12:19 PM~20641316
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 27 2011, 12:48 PM~20641530
> *AHH HELL YEAH FRED
> *


for sho man its a dream coming true God done blessed me.


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 27 2011, 10:56 PM~20645010
> *NOT PERSONALLY BUT I KNOW THEIR MUSIC
> *


you know what I meant :roflmao:


----------



## 48221

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20643674
> *migga u corny!
> *


corn rolls, corn bread, corn hole.

but not corny.

Mihgggggah


----------



## bigswanga

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 28 2011, 06:25 AM~20645765
> *for sho man its a dream coming true God done blessed me.
> *


----------



## down79




----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 28 2011, 08:28 AM~20645773
> *you know what I meant  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## Big Shizzle

Much luv brothers in riding! 

Supernatural thang!


----------



## payfred

Layitlow looks trippy now


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Layitlow looks trippy now


i dont like it


----------



## 187PURE

skim said:


> i dont like it


x2.. Who was the genious that came up with this design??.. They doing too much.. Some times less is more


----------



## slickpanther

Skim said:


> i dont like it


 x2 fuck this site now


----------



## 187PURE

I guess it's finally my time to say by by lay it low


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> I bought a 64 today my Brothas


what up fred hope u enjoy the car and ima miss her around the family. caint wait to see what you do with her, but we both no she mad clean the way she is


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Obviously you losers don't frequent any other forums about other hobbies that have this forum design which is pretty mucg the standard layout now a days. I understand the learning curve for you bums will take longer to get use to this, but I'm sure with some luck you guys will catch on. 

E:roflmao::roflmao:njoy!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> x2.. Who was the genious that came up with this design??.. They doing too much.. Some times less is more


This is less fool!!!


----------



## payfred

64 and 59 rider said:


> what up fred hope u enjoy the car and ima miss her around the family. caint wait to see what you do with her, but we both no she mad clean the way she is



Oh yeah she mad clean but Imma get get it REAL right tho


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gona be a hot week!


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> Oh yeah she mad clean but Imma get get it REAL right tho


cool:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Mods, you have the wrong person as the topic starter.. It should read "started by 187pure".. Thanx


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> Mods, you have the wrong person as the topic starter.. It should read "started by 187pure".. Thanx


Smart guy would have PM'd a mod. SMH


----------



## chevy_boy

:thumbsup: *LOOKING GOOD SKIM........*


----------



## chevy_boy

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Smart guy would have PM'd a mod. SMH


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC

chevy_boy said:


> :thumbsup: *LOOKING GOOD SKIM........*


Thats a tight picture!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

Hell yea :thumbsup: i know he be getting them :0:0:0:0and :wave::wave::wave::wave:and :worship::worship::worship::worship:and well you know the rest. lol Very nice!Fuk that that mug fugga hard!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice pic skim! And I love lil is mobile too! Hell ya!


----------



## 187PURE

crenshaw's finest said:


> smart guy would have pm'd a mod. Smh


lol


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


chevy_boy said:


> :thumbsup: *LOOKING GOOD SKIM........*


Killen 'em!!


----------



## CLC

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Dang its even harder topost pictures from phone now


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Skim

bigswanga said:


> Hell yea :thumbsup: i know he be getting them :0:0:0:0and :wave::wave::wave::wave:and :worship::worship::worship::worship:and well you know the rest. lol Very nice!Fuk that that mug fugga hard!



shit Benny that comes from getting out there in them streets but if anybody, u already know that brotha!



















Im starting to get used to the new site, I guess after about an hour messin around with it, it starts to get easier. In a week imma forget about the old format. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

TWSTDFRO said:


>


 
how you get them big ass posters like that? how they let you put them up is that construction billboards? it looks like the girl in the red shirt is tryna un peel the shit off it lol.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

mobile phone app......^^


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

64 looks good SKIM!


----------



## Skim

a nicca got me!! :rofl:


----------



## bigswanga

I gotta get used to it lol


----------



## bigswanga

Skim said:


> shit Benny that comes from getting out there in them streets but if anybody, u already know that brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to get used to the new site, I guess after about an hour messin around with it, it starts to get easier. In a week imma forget about the old format. :biggrin:


 And i love it:thumbsup:


----------



## bigswanga

Skim said:


> how you get them big ass posters like that? how they let you put them up is that construction billboards? it looks like the girl in the red shirt is tryna un peel the shit off it lol.


lol


----------



## chevy_boy

Skim said:


> shit Benny that comes from getting out there in them streets but if anybody, u already know that brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to get used to the new site, I guess after about an hour messin around with it, it starts to get easier. In a week imma forget about the old format. :biggrin:


*THATS ONE SEXY ASS "WHITE" BITCH!!!* :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

I like it better on my black berry


----------



## bigswanga

I like it better on my black berry


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Car looks great Skim....

Benny, you going to Pomona this weekend?


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> shit Benny that comes from getting out there in them streets but if anybody, u already know that brotha!


Ay Skim Im tryin to get in them streets a lil bit too but all I did was go get some gas


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP BENNO :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Ay Skim Im tryin to get in them streets a lil bit too but all I did was go get some gas


THAT'S FUCCIN NICE HOMIE COGRATS ON THE 64


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> shit Benny that comes from getting out there in them streets but if anybody, u already know that brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to get used to the new site, I guess after about an hour messin around with it, it starts to get easier. In a week imma forget about the old format. :biggrin:


KILLEM BIG SKIM ONE DAY HOMIE ONE DAY ILL GROW UP AND GET LIKE YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

lOOKIN GOOD BIG SKIM LoL on the phone app huh ...I just broke phone damn damn damn


Skim said:


> shit Benny that comes from getting out there in them streets but if anybody, u already know that brotha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to get used to the new site, I guess after about an hour messin around with it, it starts to get easier. In a week imma forget about the old format. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga

:nosad:


----------



## bigswanga

Ayeee J. Whats good my nigg?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

bigswanga said:


> Ayeee J. Whats good my nigg?


SAME OLD SHIT LOVE ONE WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## Skim

good morning


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> good morning


:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

1 OF THE BEST MOMENTS COUGHT ON TAPE,THIS WAS THE HIGHT OF HOPPING TO ME UNTIL THE CIRCUS SHIT 08odqptHBKA" frameborder="0">


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

http://youtu.be/08odqptHBKA


----------



## bigswanga

Struggles strives trying to stay alive. Making it do what its built to do. lol


----------



## bigswanga

Top of the morning *Count Ragula*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope you'll enjoy church sermon. Then if your still blessed with parents go enjoy a famly meal.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

bigswanga said:


> Struggles strives trying to stay alive. Making it do what its built to do. lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ME TOO LUV 1 ME TOO. NEED TO HOLLA AT YA BOY TRYING TO GET ANOTHER 4 SO I CAN GET LIKE YOU AND SKIM :420:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S FUCCIN NICE HOMIE COGRATS ON THE 64


Thanks pimp I preciate it!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Whats up Ryders...about to throw some jumbo shrimp and chicken on the grill...little greek salad and french bread..and some sangria...its going down!


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wave:


sup OG


----------



## Skim

913ryderWYCO said:


> Whats up Ryders...about to throw some jumbo shrimp and chicken on the grill...little greek salad and french bread..and some sangria...its going down!


damn! im goin over there lol


----------



## CHUCC

bigswanga said:


> Struggles strives trying to stay alive. Making it do what its built to do. lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> damn! im goin over there lol


.lol Man shit next time you in KC I got you bro...that shit was good too...marinated the chicken in olive oil white wine and garlic and erb seasoning...put it on some kabobs with yellow, red and orange peppers...grilled up the Jumbo shrimp on kabobs with some Polska Sausage...greek salad, french bread with olive oil, garlic and parm , grilled on the grill.....and ICE COLD sangria...man that ish was fire cuzzo...


----------



## Skim

913ryderWYCO said:


> .lol Man shit next time you in KC I got you bro...that shit was good too...marinated the chicken in olive oil white wine and garlic and erb seasoning...put it on some kabobs with yellow, red and orange peppers...grilled up the Jumbo shrimp on kabobs with some Polska Sausage...greek salad, french bread with olive oil, garlic and parm , grilled on the grill.....and ICE COLD sangria...man that ish was fire cuzzo...


oh fa sho!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What it do!


----------



## payfred




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


>


***** you still on cloud nine! Lol. Hit them oil spots up!

Grill and chill fin to start back up. Along with base ball tailgate parties again this year.


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** you still on cloud nine! Lol. Hit them oil spots up!
> 
> Grill and chill fin to start back up. Along with base ball tailgate parties again this year.


***** fuck you! 

What the hell is grill and chill anyways? :squint:


----------



## payfred

Dub C & yours truly


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> ***** fuck you!
> 
> What the hell is grill and chill anyways? :squint:


Hahahaha. You skinny nigs! Normally a fat nig like my self gets on a grill and feed faly and friends while wife and sis work bar! Then nigs chill. And let the talk and pics begin. 

Some real nice parks and lakes opening and with all you kats hitting them raliegh streets finally. We can show them ass clowns like Angel and west NC. We can ride and chip off in our own damn town! 


Well ill chip until I run out of nitrogen! O: 

And champ nights starting back up. And low habits got awards ready for them street ryders. Its gona be on come mid summer! And you starting it of. Stepping raliegh up!


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Dub C & yours truly


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Dub C & yours truly


***** where your plague!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Hahahaha. You skinny nigs! Normally a fat nig like my self gets on a grill and feed faly and friends while wife and sis work bar! Then nigs chill. And let the talk and pics begin.
> 
> Some real nice parks and lakes opening and with all you kats hitting them raliegh streets finally. We can show them ass clowns like Angel and west NC. We can ride and chip off in our own damn town!
> 
> 
> Well ill chip until I run out of nitrogen! O:
> 
> And champ nights starting back up. And low habits got awards ready for them street ryders. Its gona be on come mid summer! And you starting it of. Stepping raliegh up!


I THINK THIS ***** GET A CHECK


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** where your plague!


in my car where it belongs


----------



## bigswanga

187PURE said:


> I THINK THIS ***** GET A CHECK


Or needs to get checked!


----------



## payfred




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

bigswanga said:


> Or needs to get checked!


I did and two brothaz. That shall be name less rode up on a nig and tore me a new one. All I could was listen couse they had they caddiz blocking the Buick in and they been in the game for a minute. Post maybe once or twice. And basically marined my ass. Bought a drink. And told me to ride behind them to get back to my roots and stop all the internet bullshit. So I got back in car and respected they wishs. And that's that. We ate. And chilled.


----------



## Skim

fundi ****** say ***** not "nig" 
"nigs" is some shit the racist ass cops call us when they are about to hem a ***** up or fuck with us


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> I did and two brothaz. That shall be name less rode up on a nig and tore me a new one. All I could was listen couse they had they caddiz blocking the Buick in and they been in the game for a minute. Post maybe once or twice. And basically marined my ass. Bought a drink. And told me to ride behind them to get back to my roots and stop all the internet bullshit. So I got back in car and respected they wishs. And that's that. We ate. And chilled.


story sounds completely fabricated. post pics of this so called og mystery meeting.


----------



## lowlowlow

sounds real gay



96ROADMASTER said:


> I did and two brothaz. That shall be name less rode up on a nig and *tore me a new one*. All I could was listen couse they had they caddiz blocking the Buick in and they been in the game for a minute. Post maybe once or twice. And basically *marined my ass*. Bought a drink. And told me to *ride behind them to get back to my roots* and stop all the internet bullshit. So I got back in car and respected they wishs. And that's that. We ate. And chilled.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:inout:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> story sounds completely fabricated. post pics of this so called og mystery meeting.


No meeting. I was in area. They saw car rode up. And handed a bro a verbal stirn talking! No bs. Ima act like I do in person. Online I play a caractor to have fun. But a couple these kats will tell ya. I'm a straight up in shadows famly church country boi!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

lowlowlow said:


> sounds real gay


 You wouldn't say that to me in person or them broz! But ima stick to my promise and rebuke negative shit. And watch and learn from some old school kats!


----------



## OGVENOM1503

:thumbsup: @ this thread


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP RIDER'S :wave:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

TGIF....hope all is good wit you bruthas.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Church , food, then finish afternoon off lord willingly cruzing.


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> No meeting. I was in area. They saw car rode up. And handed a bro a verbal stirn talking! No bs. Ima act like I do in person. *Online I play a caractor* to have fun. But a couple these kats will tell ya. I'm a straight up in shadows famly church country boi!


YOU ARE A CHARACTER ON AND OFFLINE.. AND WHY BE A PHONY ON THE INTERNET ANYWAY?? REAL ****** KEEP IT ONE HUNNID ALL THE TIME


----------



## lefhandman

hno:hno:hno::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> YOU ARE A CHARACTER ON AND OFFLINE.. AND WHY BE A PHONY ON THE INTERNET ANYWAY?? REAL ****** KEEP IT ONE HUNNID ALL THE TIME


Boredom! And my mind wonders. Couse I'm a out the box cat. Studied cology for a minute. And like fucking around on line and making hypotheses on theories on human behavior.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

3rd shift makes a kat think!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP MY NIGGS :wave:


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> No meeting. I was in area. They saw car rode up. And handed a bro a verbal stirn talking! No bs. Ima act like I do in person. Online I play a caractor to have fun. But a couple these kats will tell ya. I'm a straight up in shadows famly church country boi!


lying ass bitch. when r u gonna realize that NO ONE likes you....................in person or on the internet. but as usual you make up lies to get attention.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jack Bauer

187PURE said:


> YOU ARE A CHARACTER ON AND OFFLINE.. AND WHY BE A PHONY ON THE INTERNET ANYWAY?? REAL ****** KEEP IT ONE HUNNID ALL THE TIME


if you ever met him in real life you would see why. dude is a joke. and all the talk about how bad he stanks is TRUE. dude is a nasty slob, dont bathe and dont work. dont take care of his family, etc. and lmmfao at him pretending to be educated. that foo aint go no education.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Obama is here in NC! Talking bought jobs! Let's hope the brotha gona work it out!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

lefhandman said:


> hno:hno:hno::yes::yes::yes::yes:





96ROADMASTER said:


> Boredom! And my mind wonders. Couse I'm a out the box cat. Studied cology for a minute. And like fucking around on line and making hypotheses on theories on human behavior.


Really?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP MY NIGGS :wave:





Jack Bauer said:


> if you ever met him in real life you would see why. dude is a joke. and all the talk about how bad he stanks is TRUE. dude is a nasty slob, dont bathe and dont work. dont take care of his family, etc. and lmmfao at him pretending to be educated. that foo aint go no education.


We understand all NC hates this dude, and to be honest he annoys me, and just by his post, I would say its valid :thumbsup:...but please keep the BS out of this thread...just a respect thing.


----------



## Jack Bauer

913ryderWYCO said:


> We understand all NC hates this dude, and to be honest he annoys me, and just by his post, I would say its valid :thumbsup:...but please keep the BS out of this thread...just a respect thing.


I respect this topic 110%. So Im not going to wreck it like some others have due to their hate for that guy. But man, I gotta say, all these stories that guys makes up are so fake, I dont think you guys even know how bad he really is. He has to have some kind of mental defect.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

913ryderWYCO said:


> Really?


Yes. Its funny how some kats get puffy chest before they sit back and think about what has been said or done. Its very hard to be sarcastic on line. But most time I comment on stuff that way couse shit be silly. Grown men following other men thread per thread. Or beating they damn chest over a comment that would normally be said at a show or over the grill. Shits funny to me. Basically some silly ass ****** on lil. ( pouse and think) ( not a racial slur!)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

NC thread is like 2percent of how NC rides! So that's some ole bullshit too! Many cool kats don't post couse certain aspects of west NC think they in a dre vidoe! Not all. But most the posters are in one region and basically live next to each other. The rest us fron raliegh on to the east worry about logging hwy miles. Not lil. Face book drama.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Yes. Its funny how some kats get puffy chest before they sit back and think about what has been said or done. Its very hard to be sarcastic on line. But most time I comment on stuff that way couse shit be silly. Grown men following other men thread per thread. Or beating they damn chest over a comment that would normally be said at a show or over the grill. Shits funny to me. Basically some silly ass ****** on lil. ( pouse and think) ( not a racial slur!)


are trying to convince us, OR YOURSELF?????????????:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> ****** on lil.


lowriding is worldwide, USA, Mexico, Brazil, Europe, Japan and even Niger. YET, YOU HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT *YET*.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

This message is hidden because Jack Bauer is on your ignore list.
View Post
Best feature of new layup! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Jack Bauer said:


> lowriding is worldwide, USA, Mexico, Brazil, Europe, Japan and even *Niger*. YET, YOU HAVENT FIGURED IT OUT *YET*.


IT WAS A TYPO.. HE MEANT *******.. DAMN SHAME AINT IT?.. BACK TO RIDIN FELLAS


----------



## P.E. PREZ

913ryderWYCO said:


> We understand all NC hates this dude, and to be honest he annoys me, and just by his post, I would say its valid :thumbsup:...but please keep the BS out of this thread...just a respect thing.


DON'T KNOW WHY YOU QUOTED ME :dunno: ALL I DID WAS SAY :wave::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Skim

ttt, any of yall gonna be at individuals tulsa picnic on the 26th?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I don't go outta L.A....maybe Vegas.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Skim said:


> ttt, any of yall gonna be at individuals tulsa picnic on the 26th?


 nope....but we'll be at one they given at dockweiler beach on the 4th of July.


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I don't go outta L.A....maybe Vegas.


YOU NEED TO LEAVE THE NEST SOME TIMES BABY BOY


----------



## bigswanga

ROBLEDO said:


> nope....but we'll be at one they given at dockweiler beach on the 4th of July.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> YOU NEED TO LEAVE THE NEST SOME TIMES BABY BOY


 its 10 hours / 500 mile round trip for us but we still support the big I. Lotta LA members go to Tulsa. RIP Poohs deuce


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> YOU NEED TO LEAVE THE NEST SOME TIMES BABY BOY


Why? there ain't shit going on thats worth a damn outside of Sothern Cali...I'm not going hundreds of miles away to see MAYBE five cars that I might like. I've made that mistake. I've been all over the southwest and it's a waste of time for the most part so I can imagine what it's like going out further than that. Hell naw. It's either gonna be a buncha coonery bafoonery country black folks, wannabe cholos who think their back in 1977 or some identity crises havin' Paul Wall look-a-like cornball white dudes out there. I'm striaght playa!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Why? there ain't shit going on thats worth a damn outside of Sothern Cali...I'm not going hundreds of miles away to see MAYBE five cars that I might like. I've made that mistake. I've been all over the southwest and it's a waste of time for the most part so I can imagine what it's like going out further than that. Hell naw. It's either gonna be a buncha coonery bafoonery country black folks, wannabe cholos who think their back in 1977 or some identity crises havin' Paul Wall look-a-like cornball white dudes out there. I'm striaght playa!!!


Sound moist to me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I see fundi posted a picture of himself in his avatar.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I see fundi posted a picture of himself in his avatar.


On the real though. If you don't go anywhere. How's folk gona learn about ryding the so called right way? Don't you get tired of seing the same ole spots? I love ridding and finding new spots, folks and foods. Hell. That's why I drive out there every year.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

96ROADMASTER said:


> On the real though. If you don't go anywhere. How's folk gona learn about ryding the so called right way? Don't you get tired of seing the same ole spots? I love ridding and finding new spots, folks and foods. Hell. That's why I drive out there every year.


I ain't no freakn' teacher bro. If they want to lowride the right way, they need to stop being cheap and join a real club. The game is fucked up right now. We got 45,50, 60 year old cats putting you young cats to shame out here in these streets and shows. The younger guys need to straight step their game up. I can throw the current LRM issue at you guys, point to that 56/57/63 and ask "WTF are y'all gonna do about this!? and the answer will be "nothing". I'm trying to build my 4 door, I got kids, I'm a simp and I like fat women, I'm going to school or some lame shit like that.

No, I don't get tired of seeing the best...here in L.A. I'd have to go to Japan to see anything close. Don't you get tired of seeing mediocre lowriders out there where you porridge?

And stop talking about you ridding, you aren't even close to taking lowriding seriously.


----------



## Skim

i see what u are saying angel but as you know i am from so cal and after living somewhere else you can definitely see why people from L.A. have that im better than you cuz im from L.A. attitude. its really bad. i know a lot of riders from L.A. that travel out of the hood because it aint about lookin at those "5"good cars, its about getting out and seeing something, meeting good people and getting treated well.
u think D Mack and Wally from compton go to events and picnics across the country to see those "5" good cars? hell naw, when the homies touchdown in other cities we take care of them and put them up just like them St Louis ****** did for dj quik.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> i see what u are saying angel but as you know i am from so cal and after living somewhere else you can definitely see why people from L.A. have that im better than you cuz im from L.A. attitude. its really bad. i know a lot of riders from L.A. that travel out of the hood because it aint about lookin at those "5"good cars, its about getting out and seeing something, meeting good people and getting treated well.
> u think D Mack and Wally from compton go to events and picnics across the country to see those "5" good cars? hell naw, when the homies touchdown in other cities we take care of them and put them up just like them St Louis ****** did for dj quik.


You're looking at it from a social perspective. Individuals, Majestics, GoodTimes, etc. are big clubs with many chapters so i can understand the roadtrips. But do you see the top Super Show winners traveling way out there? No. At what clubs are those guys from? They stay here. Maybe will go as far as Odessa, TX at the most. From a competition point of view, there is no reason to travel.


----------



## Skim

its all up to the person i guess. i took my car to florida, kc, las vegas took dirtys glasshouse to LA for new years and its the best shit ever. just to go places we never been. im driving my 64 rag to tulsa 10 hours of driving no trailer but thats my choice to do. most people dont drive their shit intown let alone out of town.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> its all up to the person i guess. i took my car to florida, kc, las vegas took dirtys glasshouse to LA for new years and its the best shit ever. just to go places we never been. im driving my 64 rag to tulsa 10 hours of driving no trailer but thats my choice to do. most people dont drive their shit intown let alone out of town.


You have my respect man. I'm sure we'll ride together one day.


----------



## Skim

thanks homie. i hope to have my shit on the shaw for new years.


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## payfred

Man its some good reading up in here :thumbsup:

Skim it takes some balls to take the 4 on a roadtrip like that with no trailer homie. Big ups to you man.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nothing like open hwy and driving something you've put time and money into.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

P.E. PREZ said:


> DON'T KNOW WHY YOU QUOTED ME :dunno: ALL I DID WAS SAY :wave::roflmao::roflmao:


 My bad homie..I was trying to quote someone else..but the new format threw me off.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


>


 orlies magazine i still got that issue to lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

The man allegedly responsible for shooting rapper *Tupac Shakur* in November 1994 has come forward to confess to his crime.
According to convicted felon *Dexter Isaac*, he was paid by music executive *Jimmy "Henchman" Rosemond* to execute Pac.
"I want to apologize to his family [Tupac Shakur] and for the mistake I did for that sucker [Jimmy Henchman]," Dexter Isaac told _AllHipHop.com_ from prison. "I am trying to clean it up to give [Tupac and *Biggie*'s] mothers some closure." Isaac said he was comfortable going on record relating to the robbery and shooting, since the statute of limitations had expired. Legally, no one can be prosecuted for the assault at this time. Isaac was a lifelong friend of Jimmy Henchmen, who helped the former mogul set up his first company, Henchman Entertainment, in 1989. (_All Hip Hop_)​


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> The man allegedly responsible for shooting rapper *Tupac Shakur* in November 1994 has come forward to confess to his crime.
> According to convicted felon *Dexter Isaac*, he was paid by music executive *Jimmy "Henchman" Rosemond* to execute Pac.
> "I want to apologize to his family [Tupac Shakur] and for the mistake I did for that sucker [Jimmy Henchman]," Dexter Isaac told _AllHipHop.com_ from prison. "I am trying to clean it up to give [Tupac and *Biggie*'s] mothers some closure." Isaac said he was comfortable going on record relating to the robbery and shooting, since the statute of limitations had expired. Legally, no one can be prosecuted for the assault at this time. Isaac was a lifelong friend of Jimmy Henchmen, who helped the former mogul set up his first company, Henchman Entertainment, in 1989. (_All Hip Hop_)​


i wish he woulda killed suge instead of pac


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> orlies magazine i still got that issue to lol


i will give orlies their props for featuring a lot of blacks cars back then cuz LRM wasnt.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

913ryderWYCO said:


> My bad homie..I was trying to quote someone else..but the new format threw me off.


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YEA THIS NEW SHIT GET'S ME TOO


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YEA THIS NEW SHIT GET'S ME TOO


sup wit it OG


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> its all up to the person i guess. i took my car to florida, kc, las vegas took dirtys glasshouse to LA for new years and its the best shit ever. just to go places we never been. im driving my 64 rag to tulsa 10 hours of driving no trailer but thats my choice to do. most people dont drive their shit intown let alone out of town.


NOW THAT'S SOME TIPPIN!!!!!! SHIT AND I THOUGHT I WAS DOING SOMETHING TIPPIN TO VEGAS


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> sup wit it OG


WHAT'S GOOD BIG SKIM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> i will give orlies their props for featuring a lot of blacks cars back then cuz LRM wasnt.


that is tru, alot of more street riders to get there props


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> i wish he woulda killed suge instead of pac


really tho


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:sprint:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> The man allegedly responsible for shooting rapper *Tupac Shakur* in November 1994 has come forward to confess to his crime.
> According to convicted felon *Dexter Isaac*, he was paid by music executive *Jimmy "Henchman" Rosemond* to execute Pac.
> "I want to apologize to his family [Tupac Shakur] and for the mistake I did for that sucker [Jimmy Henchman]," Dexter Isaac told _AllHipHop.com_ from prison. "I am trying to clean it up to give [Tupac and *Biggie*'s] mothers some closure." Isaac said he was comfortable going on record relating to the robbery and shooting, since the statute of limitations had expired. Legally, no one can be prosecuted for the assault at this time. Isaac was a lifelong friend of Jimmy Henchmen, who helped the former mogul set up his first company, Henchman Entertainment, in 1989. (_All Hip Hop_)​


SOUNDS LIKE SOME FRAUD SHIT TO ME, BUT WHATEVER


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Nothing like open hwy and driving something you've put time and money into.


THAT'S GOT TO BE THE MOST AGREEABLE THING YOU'VE SAID IN YOUR 30 YEARS OF LIVING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao::0:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> i see what u are saying angel but as you know i am from so cal and after living somewhere else you can definitely see why people from L.A. have that im better than you cuz im from L.A. attitude. its really bad. i know a lot of riders from L.A. that travel out of the hood because it aint about lookin at those "5"good cars, its about getting out and seeing something, meeting good people and getting treated well.
> u think D Mack and Wally from compton go to events and picnics across the country to see those "5" good cars? hell naw, when the homies touchdown in other cities we take care of them and put them up just like them St Louis ****** did for dj quik.


MY POINT EXACTLY.. GO OUT AND GET SOME EXPOSURE, MEET SOME PEOPLE, LEARN ABOUT SOME OTHER CULTURES.. IT'S VERY ENRICHING.. FORTUNATELY, I'VE HAD SOME WEST COAST EXPOSURE FROM LIVING OUT THERE.. I BROUGHT THAT SWAG TO PHILADELPHIA AS FAR AS LOWRIDING;; OF COURSE THIS AINT "LA", BUT ATLEAST I CAN BE A KEY ELEMENT TO THE EAST COAST CATS.. AND THEY ARE PUTTIN IT DOWN OUT HERE!! MY BIG HOMIE LEFTY (FROM SAN DIEGO/NOW IN PHILLY) IS A PRIME EXAMPLE


----------



## BIGJERM

:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> its all up to the person i guess. i took my car to florida, kc, las vegas took dirtys glasshouse to LA for new years and its the best shit ever. just to go places we never been. im driving my 64 rag to tulsa 10 hours of driving no trailer but thats my choice to do.* most people dont drive their shit intown let alone out of town*.


Digg that.


----------



## lowlowlow

Ty D Bowl?



Skim said:


>


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


>


LOL CUZ LOOKS LIKE XZIBIT


----------



## Skim

i think it was xzibit posing with the car lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> LOL CUZ LOOKS LIKE XZIBIT


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: NO SHIT HOMIE HE DAM SURE DO :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Love the purple. Always have on any ride.


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I ain't no freakn' teacher bro. If they want to lowride the right way, they need to stop being cheap and join a real club. The game is fucked up right now. We got 45,50, 60 year old cats putting you young cats to shame out here in these streets and shows. The younger guys need to straight step their game up. I can throw the current LRM issue at you guys, point to that 56/57/63 and ask "WTF are y'all gonna do about this!? and the answer will be "nothing". I'm trying to build my 4 door, I got kids, I'm a simp and I like fat women, I'm going to school or some lame shit like that.
> 
> No, *I don't get tired of seeing the best*...here in L.A. I'd have to go to Japan to see anything close. Don't you get tired of seeing mediocre lowriders out there where you porridge?
> 
> And stop talking about you ridding, you aren't even close to taking lowriding seriously.


AND THAT'S A VERY NARROW-MINDED WAY OF THINKING.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE CALIFORNIA, AND I'M GLAD THE WAY YOU TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR TURF.. BUT DON'T SNEEZE AT OTHER STATES.. WE ALL NO WHERE LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM (CALI), BUT IT'S BEEN OUT FOR DECADES AND OTHER STATES HAVE COME A LOOOONG WAY.. CALIFORNIA HAS GIVEN OTHER PLACES THE BLUEPRINT AND THEY HAVE TAKEN IT AND PERFECTED IT.. NOTHER THANG, MAJORITY OF CITIES OUT EAST DON'T HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF CHROME SHOPS (NOT THE GOOD ONES) LET ALONE "TRIP AROUND THE CORNER" HYDRO SPOTS.. IT TOOK A ***** FROM JAIL (GANGSTER) TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME DOPE-ASS CHROME (FIGURE DAT!!), AND THEN WE HAVE TO WAIT A WEEK TO GET ANY TYPE OF HYDRAULIC PARTS (I DON'T SHOP AT CCE FOR MAJOR SHIT BECAUSE IT'S MAINLY JUNK!).. SO FROM THE GREAT WORDS OF THAT ***** 'FUNDI'.. "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


> LOL CUZ LOOKS LIKE XZIBIT


u smart lol


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: NO SHIT HOMIE HE DAM SURE DO :yes:


:roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Love the purple. Always have on any ride.


FIGURES YOU WOULD MERLIN


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> :roflmao::buttkick:


DAMM HOMIE WHAT YOU KICC ME FOR :dunno: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> DAMM HOMIE WHAT YOU KICC ME FOR :dunno: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


***** THAT'S YOU KICCING ME LOL


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> ***** THAT'S YOU KICCING ME LOL


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:NEVA THAT CUZZO LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> AND THAT'S A VERY NARROW-MINDED WAY OF THINKING.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE CALIFORNIA, AND I'M GLAD THE WAY YOU TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR TURF.. BUT DON'T SNEEZE AT OTHER STATES.. WE ALL NO WHERE LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM (CALI), BUT IT'S BEEN OUT FOR DECADES AND OTHER STATES HAVE COME A LOOOONG WAY.. CALIFORNIA HAS GIVEN OTHER PLACES THE BLUEPRINT AND THEY HAVE TAKEN IT AND PERFECTED IT.. NOTHER THANG, MAJORITY OF CITIES OUT EAST DON'T HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF CHROME SHOPS (NOT THE GOOD ONES) LET ALONE "TRIP AROUND THE CORNER" HYDRO SPOTS.. IT TOOK A ***** FROM JAIL (GANGSTER) TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME DOPE-ASS CHROME (FIGURE DAT!!), AND THEN WE HAVE TO WAIT A WEEK TO GET ANY TYPE OF HYDRAULIC PARTS (I DON'T SHOP AT CCE FOR MAJOR SHIT BECAUSE IT'S MAINLY JUNK!).. SO FROM THE GREAT WORDS OF THAT ***** 'FUNDI'.. "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> AND THAT'S A VERY NARROW-MINDED WAY OF THINKING.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE CALIFORNIA, AND I'M GLAD THE WAY YOU TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR TURF.. BUT DON'T SNEEZE AT OTHER STATES.. WE ALL NO WHERE LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM (CALI), BUT IT'S BEEN OUT FOR DECADES AND OTHER STATES HAVE COME A LOOOONG WAY.. CALIFORNIA HAS GIVEN OTHER PLACES THE BLUEPRINT AND THEY HAVE TAKEN IT AND PERFECTED IT.. NOTHER THANG, MAJORITY OF CITIES OUT EAST DON'T HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF CHROME SHOPS (NOT THE GOOD ONES) LET ALONE "TRIP AROUND THE CORNER" HYDRO SPOTS.. IT TOOK A ***** FROM JAIL (GANGSTER) TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME DOPE-ASS CHROME (FIGURE DAT!!), AND THEN WE HAVE TO WAIT A WEEK TO GET ANY TYPE OF HYDRAULIC PARTS (I DON'T SHOP AT CCE FOR MAJOR SHIT BECAUSE IT'S MAINLY JUNK!).. SO FROM THE GREAT WORDS OF THAT ***** 'FUNDI'.. "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cuban Dave

187PURE said:


> AND THAT'S A VERY NARROW-MINDED WAY OF THINKING.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE CALIFORNIA, AND I'M GLAD THE WAY YOU TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR TURF.. BUT DON'T SNEEZE AT OTHER STATES.. WE ALL NO WHERE LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM (CALI), BUT IT'S BEEN OUT FOR DECADES AND OTHER STATES HAVE COME A LOOOONG WAY.. CALIFORNIA HAS GIVEN OTHER PLACES THE BLUEPRINT AND THEY HAVE TAKEN IT AND PERFECTED IT.. NOTHER THANG, MAJORITY OF CITIES OUT EAST DON'T HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF CHROME SHOPS (NOT THE GOOD ONES) LET ALONE "TRIP AROUND THE CORNER" HYDRO SPOTS.. IT TOOK A ***** FROM JAIL (GANGSTER) TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME DOPE-ASS CHROME (FIGURE DAT!!), AND THEN WE HAVE TO WAIT A WEEK TO GET ANY TYPE OF HYDRAULIC PARTS (I DON'T SHOP AT CCE FOR MAJOR SHIT BECAUSE IT'S MAINLY JUNK!).. SO FROM THE GREAT WORDS OF THAT ***** 'FUNDI'.. "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"


You hit it right on the nose,I live in Detroit,in the early ninetys we would watch every music video or movie that had a lowrider in it then we finally had a hydraulic shop in the hood and everybody wanted to be a Cali ***** and when young hogg first started his tapes. Then ****** step they game up and started shipping parts to Cali and getting the chrome under carriage. And now we got car clubs and make our own videos and shows if it wasnt for you Cali ****** we would not have this sight cause yall set the biggest trend and culture in the world. There's ****** in Japan with lo-lows,chucks, and corn rows,so you right step outside the box alot of cats did it coming to Cali back in the days to learn how to install switches.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

187PURE said:


> AND THAT'S A VERY NARROW-MINDED WAY OF THINKING.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE CALIFORNIA, AND I'M GLAD THE WAY YOU TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR TURF.. BUT DON'T SNEEZE AT OTHER STATES.. WE ALL NO WHERE LOWRIDING ORIGINATED FROM (CALI), BUT IT'S BEEN OUT FOR DECADES AND OTHER STATES HAVE COME A LOOOONG WAY.. CALIFORNIA HAS GIVEN OTHER PLACES THE BLUEPRINT AND THEY HAVE TAKEN IT AND PERFECTED IT.. NOTHER THANG,* MAJORITY OF CITIES OUT EAST DON'T HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF CHROME SHOPS (NOT THE GOOD ONES) LET ALONE "TRIP AROUND THE CORNER" HYDRO SPOTS.. *IT TOOK A ***** FROM JAIL (GANGSTER) TO HOOK ME UP WITH SOME DOPE-ASS CHROME (FIGURE DAT!!), AND THEN WE HAVE TO WAIT A WEEK TO GET ANY TYPE OF HYDRAULIC PARTS (I DON'T SHOP AT CCE FOR MAJOR SHIT BECAUSE IT'S MAINLY JUNK!).. SO FROM THE GREAT WORDS OF THAT ***** 'FUNDI'.. "THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX"


:nicoderm:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOODMORNING HOMIES HAVE A NICE WEEKEND


----------



## lowlowlow

tru that...more sisters on the covers too



Skim said:


> i will give orlies their props for featuring a lot of blacks cars back then cuz LRM wasnt.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:for all da BLACK LOWRIDERS


----------



## payfred




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! After some grits eggs and fat back. Get up and clean cars today.


----------



## Skim

good morning


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> good morning


YES IT IS!!!! GOOD MORNING FELLOW RIDERS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Happy Fathers Day homies...don't let these bitches throw salt in your game today cuz it belongs to US!

And don't forget to email G.....or holler at him on FB.


----------



## Skim

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Happy Fathers Day homies...don't let these bitches throw salt in your game today cuz it belongs to US!
> 
> And don't forget to email G.....or holler at him on FB.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Happy Fathers Day to all the real dads out there (fundi you're not included). And a shout out to all the single mothers out there that are raising young ones on their own because of "fathers" like fundi.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAPPY FATHERS DAY FELLAS


----------



## illstorm

*The question for each man to settle is not what he would do if he had means, time, influence, and educational advantages, but what he will do with the things he has. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads and Moms so deep in the struggle that this day of celebration may come to pass without notice.*


----------



## payfred

Skim up in here Moderating n' shit now :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

CONAGRATS TO BIG SKIM :yes: :h5::h5: :yes:


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> CONAGRATS TO BIG SKIM :yes: :h5::h5: :yes:





payfred said:


> Skim up in here Moderating n' shit now :thumbsup:


thanks homies Im just a mod in the post your rides and project rides sections but once I get my status right I will hopefully be able to get rid of the nonsense that sometimes floods this topic lol


----------



## MRA




----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> thanks homies Im just a mod in the post your rides and project rides sections but once I get my status right I will hopefully be able to *get rid of the nonsense that sometimes floods this topic* lol


HAAAMMERCY!! :IN THE VOICE OF JAMES FROM 'GOOD TIMES':


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Hopefully all had a great Sunday. And congrats Skim.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> HAAAMMERCY!! :IN THE VOICE OF JAMES FROM 'GOOD TIMES':


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Skim

x2 lol


----------



## ROBLEDO

*a few pics of yesterdays Fathers Day Picnic hosted by Way Of Life C.C.





























































































































*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> thanks homies Im just a mod in the post your rides and project rides sections but once I get my status right I will hopefully be able to get rid of the nonsense that sometimes floods this topic lol


 A BLACK MODERATOR????? :0NIGGA SKIM DONE LIED ON HIS APPLICATION:yes: DONT BAN ME MY *****!:happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

ROBLEDO said:


> *a few pics of yesterdays Fathers Day Picnic hosted by Way Of Life C.C.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO SUMTHIN CAR CLUB.. HOTT DAMN!


----------



## Marsellus

ROBLEDO said:


> *a few pics of yesterdays Fathers Day Picnic hosted by Way Of Life C.C.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sum good pix mayne looked like a good turn out~!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pix mayne look like it was a good turn out


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> A BLACK MODERATOR????? :0NIGGA SKIM DONE LIED ON HIS APPLICATION:yes: DONT BAN ME MY *****!:happysad:


 u a fool but come to think of it i dont think there has ever been any black moderators on layitlow in the past.


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> u a fool but come to think of it i dont think there has ever been any black moderators on layitlow in the past.


SKIM OBAMA :0


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> SKIM OBAMA :0


:cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


> u a fool but come to think of it i dont think there has ever been any black moderators on layitlow in the past.


BARACK OSKIMA

AS THE FIRST BLACK MOD, YOU SHOULD SEND SEAL TEAM 6 TO ASSASINATE 96ROADMASTER AND BURY HIM AT SEA. THROWING HIM IN THE OCEAN WILL BE THE CLOSEST THING TO A BATH HE HAS HAD IN MANY MANY YEARS.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Jack Bauer said:


> BARACK OSKIMA
> 
> AS THE FIRST BLACK MOD, YOU SHOULD SEND SEAL TEAM 6 TO ASSASINATE 96ROADMASTER AND BURY HIM AT SEA. THROWING HIM IN THE OCEAN WILL BE THE CLOSEST THING TO A BATH HE HAS HAD IN MANY MANY YEARS.


LMFAO :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> BARACK OSKIMA
> 
> AS THE FIRST BLACK MOD, YOU SHOULD SEND SEAL TEAM 6 TO ASSASINATE 96ROADMASTER AND BURY HIM AT SEA. THROWING HIM IN THE OCEAN WILL BE THE CLOSEST THING TO A BATH HE HAS HAD IN MANY MANY YEARS.


aw damn :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

what you young bucks know about kam?


----------



## payfred

Still rollin on pots-n-pans when this shit came out. A ***** was younger back then


----------



## Str8 Klownin

payfred said:


> what you young bucks know about kam?


 This is my fav Kam song..and im 27 btw


----------



## Str8 Klownin

figured id add another favorite


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Jack Bauer said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all *the real dads* out there (fundi you're not included). And a shout out to all the single mothers out there that are raising young ones on their own because of "fathers" like fundi.





illstorm said:


> *The question for each man to settle is not what he would do if he had means, time, influence, and educational advantages, but what he will do with the things he has. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads and Moms so deep in the struggle that this day of celebration may come to pass without notice.*


As a father i got some some real issues with this shit^ right here playas. 
That "real dad" stuff you wrote is a lowkey diss...a backhanded compliment. If you got problems with deadbeats or whatever keep that for another day. Just say Happy Fathers Day and thats it. No need for that underhanded diss shit. 

And saying HFD to woman...please. I don't care how good a single mother takes care of her kids it is IMPOSSIBLE to fill a fathers role. Only a man can be a father. A pigeon can fly and do all kinds of bird shit but it will never soar like an eagle or hunt and provide like one. 

Don't EVER say HFD to a woman brothers. Especially if your a simp doing it thinking it will get you the pussy easier. Thats trick shit. Men go through a lot of shit and we don't get the credit we deserve. I'mma leave ya'll with these videos and I hope y'all watch them...


----------



## Jack Bauer

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> As a father i got some some real issues with this shit^ right here playas.
> That "real dad" stuff you wrote is a lowkey diss...a backhanded compliment. If you got problems with deadbeats or whatever keep that for another day. Just say Happy Fathers Day and thats it. No need for that underhanded diss shit.
> 
> And saying HFD to woman...please. I don't care how good a single mother takes care of her kids it is IMPOSSIBLE to fill a fathers role. Only a man can be a father. A pigeon can fly and do all kinds of bird shit but it will never soar like an eagle or hunt and provide like one.
> 
> Don't EVER say HFD to a woman brothers. Especially if your a simp doing it thinking it will get you the pussy easier. Thats trick shit. Men go through a lot of shit and we don't get the credit we deserve. I'mma leave ya'll with these videos and I hope y'all watch them...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning!


----------



## chevy_boy

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> As a father i got some some real issues with this shit^ right here playas.
> That "real dad" stuff you wrote is a lowkey diss...a backhanded compliment. If you got problems with deadbeats or whatever keep that for another day. Just say Happy Fathers Day and thats it. No need for that underhanded diss shit.
> 
> And saying HFD to woman...please. I don't care how good a single mother takes care of her kids it is IMPOSSIBLE to fill a fathers role. Only a man can be a father. A pigeon can fly and do all kinds of bird shit but it will never soar like an eagle or hunt and provide like one.
> 
> Don't EVER say HFD to a woman brothers. Especially if your a simp doing it thinking it will get you the pussy easier. Thats trick shit. Men go through a lot of shit and we don't get the credit we deserve. I'mma leave ya'll with these videos and I hope y'all watch them...
> 
> *Thats real shit.......a woman can never replace a roll as a MAN!!!*


----------



## chevy_boy

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> As a father i got some some real issues with this shit^ right here playas.
> That "real dad" stuff you wrote is a lowkey diss...a backhanded compliment. If you got problems with deadbeats or whatever keep that for another day. Just say Happy Fathers Day and thats it. No need for that underhanded diss shit.
> 
> And saying HFD to woman...please. I don't care how good a single mother takes care of her kids it is IMPOSSIBLE to fill a fathers role. Only a man can be a father. A pigeon can fly and do all kinds of bird shit but it will never soar like an eagle or hunt and provide like one.
> 
> Don't EVER say HFD to a woman brothers. Especially if your a simp doing it thinking it will get you the pussy easier. Thats trick shit. Men go through a lot of shit and we don't get the credit we deserve. I'mma leave ya'll with these videos and I hope y'all watch them...
> 
> *Thats real shit.......a woman can never replace a roll as a MAN!!!*


----------



## milkbone

chevy_boy said:


> Crenshaw's Finest said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a father i got some some real issues with this shit^ right here playas.
> That "real dad" stuff you wrote is a lowkey diss...a backhanded compliment. If you got problems with deadbeats or whatever keep that for another day. Just say Happy Fathers Day and thats it. No need for that underhanded diss shit.
> 
> And saying HFD to woman...please. I don't care how good a single mother takes care of her kids it is IMPOSSIBLE to fill a fathers role. Only a man can be a father. A pigeon can fly and do all kinds of bird shit but it will never soar like an eagle or hunt and provide like one.
> 
> Don't EVER say HFD to a woman brothers. Especially if your a simp doing it thinking it will get you the pussy easier. Thats trick shit. Men go through a lot of shit and we don't get the credit we deserve. I'mma leave ya'll with these videos and I hope y'all watch them...
> 
> *Thats real shit.......a woman can never replace a roll as a MAN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::wave::wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP RIDER'S :wave:


----------



## payfred

Str8 Klownin said:


> This is my fav Kam song..and im 27 btw


wow homie you was only 7 when this shit came out. :wow: Thats cool as shit you up on Kam tho


----------



## Str8 Klownin

payfred said:


> wow homie you was only 7 when this shit came out. :wow: Thats cool as shit you up on Kam tho


  First time I heard it I was about 9, riding in my cousins suzuki samurai with a wall of 15s lol


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> what you young bucks know about kam?


ALWAYS HAD LUV FOR LEGENDERY KAM.. "WATTS UP" LOL


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.myspace.com/video/darryl/south-central-39-s-finest-raw-from-la-segment-2/4839094


----------



## P.E. PREZ

CAMM SAID CUBE STOLE THE "W" FROM HIM SO HE TOOK HIS CHAIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


> ALWAYS HAD LUV FOR LEGENDERY KAM.. "WATTS UP" LOL


he turned muslim now aint it?


----------



## payfred

Str8 Klownin said:


> First time I heard it I was about 9, riding in my cousins suzuki samurai with a wall of 15s lol


A wall of 15s. O the good ol days.


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> CAMM SAID CUBE STOLE THE "W" FROM HIM SO HE TOOK HIS CHAIN :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I THINK IT WAS ONE OF KAM'S BOYS THAT KNOCKED HIM OUT (ALLEGEDLY) AND TOOK IT; EITHER 'SOLO' OR 'LAID BACC'


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> he turned muslim now aint it?


HE'S ALWAYS BEEN MUSLIM (FOI).. IT WAS AN INSTRUMENTAL TIME FOR HIM DURING THE PEACE TREATY BACK IN '92 AND HE MADE A SONG AND VIDEO IN REGARDS TO THAT.. TONY BOGARD (RIP) OF PJ WATTS ORGANIZED "HANDS ACROSS WATTS" UP UNTIL THE TIME OF HIS MURDER


----------



## 1229

187PURE said:


> I THINK IT WAS ONE OF KAM'S BOYS THAT KNOCKED HIM OUT (ALLEGEDLY) AND TOOK IT; EITHER 'SOLO' OR 'LAID BACC'


 i always liked this song. (from DJ Pooh's album)


----------



## Skim

that dj pooh whole cd was bangin


----------



## 48221

187PURE said:


> HE'S ALWAYS BEEN MUSLIM (FOI).. IT WAS AN INSTRUMENTAL TIME FOR HIM DURING THE PEACE TREATY BACK IN '92 AND HE MADE A SONG AND VIDEO IN REGARDS TO THAT.. TONY BOGARD (RIP) OF PJ WATTS ORGANIZED "HANDS ACROSS WATTS" UP UNTIL THE TIME OF HIS MURDER


FOI and his talking about fucking up brothers? LMAO


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> that dj pooh whole cd was bangin


Damn sho was


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

EBAY said:


> FOI and his talking about fucking up brothers? LMAO


thats what i was thinking? i heard trey d turned muslim in the penbut dont know how true is that?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> I THINK IT WAS ONE OF KAM'S BOYS THAT KNOCKED HIM OUT (ALLEGEDLY) AND TOOK IT; EITHER 'SOLO' OR 'LAID BACC'


Solo did that. He pulled Cube outta his car in the intersection. Cube ran up into a hotel nearby and called the cops. This happened in west L.A. on LaBrea. 

I have to say, you know a lot about the west coast.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn cube dont go out like that lol


----------



## payfred

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Solo did that. He pulled Cube outta his car in the intersection. Cube ran up into a hotel nearby and called the cops. This happened in west L.A. on LaBrea.
> 
> I have to say, you know a lot about the west coast.


 I used to live off LaBrea. You know where Jim Gilliam park is?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn cube dont go out like that lol


4 REAL :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

well i guess that nicca didnt have enuff attitude lol damn


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Chilling.


----------



## warning

this was always my favorite kam song, this one or keep tha peace.


----------



## warning

this is still my favorite outta watts tho


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Listning to these vids and pictures is calming my nerves! Bought to step into this MRI and hopefully docs will see what they looking for.


----------



## 187PURE

warning said:


> this was always my favorite kam song, this one or keep tha peace.


BATTLE CAT IS A DOPE PRODUCER;; ONE OF MY FAVORITES.. HE'S ALWAYS ON THE ROGER TROUTMAN TIP


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Solo did that. He pulled Cube outta his car in the intersection. Cube ran up into a hotel nearby and called the cops. This happened in west L.A. on LaBrea.
> 
> I have to say, you know a lot about the west coast.


HOW C-BO SAY IT?.. "The West be my home.. Where you'll get woke up by some bomb ass pussy and a fat strap to your dome"


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn cube dont go out like that lol


MAN IT'S LIKE THIS.. 99% OF THE GANGSTER RAPPERS AINT LIVING THAT LIFE-STYLE, CAUSE IF THEY DID THEIR ASS WOULD BE IN JAIL.. C-BO, SPICE 1, AND TREY DEEE HAVE BEEN IN AND OUT THE PEN THEIR WHOLE JUVINILE AND ADULT LIVES.. CUBE IS A SUCCESSFUL ENTERTAINER AND DIRECTOR AND MORE-SO A FAMILY MAN IN REAL LIFE.. BUT I STILL WOULD'NT HAVE RAN AND CALLED THE POLICE;; I WOULD HAVE JUST TAKEN THE FADE LOL


----------



## 187PURE

CHECK OUT MONSTER BLASTING ON CUBE





 
WHO DO YOU THINK IS IN A BETTER POSITION? :|


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn it aint workin no mo


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

payfred said:


> I used to live off LaBrea. You know where Jim Gilliam park is?



IN THE JUNGLES!


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> I used to live off LaBrea. You know where Jim Gilliam park is?


*The Jungles better known as the J's 
*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


> BATTLE CAT IS A DOPE PRODUCER;; ONE OF MY FAVORITES.. HE'S ALWAYS ON THE ROGER TROUTMAN TIP


 X2 BUT SUP WITH JELLYROLL?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Its the Am and almost the first of the month! Wake up wake up !


----------



## Skim

whats good fellas, trying to catch up. we just got home from Tulsa Individuals picnic. 10 hours on the freeway, 700 miles of driving this weekend. no trailers 




























THE ONLY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED I WORE OUT MY FRONT TIRES ON THE WAY UP BUT THATS WHAT NEW SPARES ARE FOR  WE HAD THEM BITCHES MOUNTED UP THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL BEFORE WE HIT THE PICNIC AND IT WAS BACK ON...



















BACK IN FULL EFFECT!



















my lac made it no problems. it was hot as hell but worth the trip.


----------



## chevy_boy

Skim said:


> whats good fellas, trying to catch up. we just got home from Tulsa Individuals picnic. 10 hours on the freeway, 700 miles of driving this weekend. no trailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED I WORE OUT MY FRONT TIRES ON THE WAY UP BUT THATS WHAT NEW SPARES ARE FOR  WE HAD THEM BITCHES MOUNTED UP THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL BEFORE WE HIT THE PICNIC AND IT WAS BACK ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lac made it no problems. it was hot as hell but worth the trip.


You doing the damn thang brotha ......lookin good!!! Need to bring that ride to Cali and dip the Shaw....:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

love to see that type of shit, skim i give you:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

thanks homies, u know they say the streets is what counts :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> IN THE JUNGLES!





chevy_boy said:


> *The Jungles better known as the J's *


I aint there no more, but I still got love for the hood  I named my car after it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

makes sense now lol


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> whats good fellas, trying to catch up. we just got home from Tulsa Individuals picnic. 10 hours on the freeway, 700 miles of driving this weekend. no trailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED I WORE OUT MY FRONT TIRES ON THE WAY UP BUT THATS WHAT NEW SPARES ARE FOR  WE HAD THEM BITCHES MOUNTED UP THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL BEFORE WE HIT THE PICNIC AND IT WAS BACK ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lac made it no problems. it was hot as hell but worth the trip.


Damn homie its like that? :worship:


----------



## warning

Skim said:


> whats good fellas, trying to catch up. we just got home from Tulsa Individuals picnic. 10 hours on the freeway, 700 miles of driving this weekend. no trailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED I WORE OUT MY FRONT TIRES ON THE WAY UP BUT THATS WHAT NEW SPARES ARE FOR  WE HAD THEM BITCHES MOUNTED UP THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL BEFORE WE HIT THE PICNIC AND IT WAS BACK ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lac made it no problems. it was hot as hell but worth the trip.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice skim. I see that roadmaster your parked next too. Lol.


----------



## Skim

thats my club brother J. he drove his roadmaster too, cut on 13's fully chromed out undercarriage. hes done this trip 3 years in a row. real rida on juice.


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> I aint there no more, but I still got love for the hood  I named my car after it


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Damn homie its like that? :worship:


we build shit to ride, so get ya keys.....


BTW diggin the name on the Lac


----------



## ROBLEDO

Skim said:


> whats good fellas, trying to catch up. we just got home from Tulsa Individuals picnic. 10 hours on the freeway, 700 miles of driving this weekend. no trailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED I WORE OUT MY FRONT TIRES ON THE WAY UP BUT THATS WHAT NEW SPARES ARE FOR  WE HAD THEM BITCHES MOUNTED UP THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL BEFORE WE HIT THE PICNIC AND IT WAS BACK ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lac made it no problems. it was hot as hell but worth the trip.


 Ya'll did that playboy...:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> whats good fellas, trying to catch up. we just got home from Tulsa Individuals picnic. 10 hours on the freeway, 700 miles of driving this weekend. no trailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY BAD THING THAT HAPPENED I WORE OUT MY FRONT TIRES ON THE WAY UP BUT THATS WHAT NEW SPARES ARE FOR  WE HAD THEM BITCHES MOUNTED UP THE STREET FROM THE HOTEL BEFORE WE HIT THE PICNIC AND IT WAS BACK ON...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN FULL EFFECT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lac made it no problems. it was hot as hell but worth the trip.


THAT'S THE SHIT HOMIE KEEP IT TIPPIN SKIM :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I need prayer and thoughts fellaz! My body is messing up big time!


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> I need prayer and thoughts fellaz! My body is messing up big time!


whats wrong with you?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> whats wrong with you?


always had leg cramps and stuff witch gave me a limp or use of cane / crutches half the year. The start of summer my back started spasm and legs just hurt. Doctor can't find anything. I think one by Bp meds has always gave me the pain full legs swells though. (2yrs) back spasms is a whole new thing. Been in bed for last two weeks or so with famly waiting on me couse its pain to walk even to bathroom. Scared to eat anything couse I was thinking it was goute. My diet was good any way but you never know. All I can say is I feel folks back pains! Good thing is I'm down 20pounds. I can't get to the fridge or snack cabnet lol. But I just pray it is that med and I can be back up.


----------



## Skim

joeycutlass said:


>


I remember seeing that episode on TV when I was a kid


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> I remember seeing that episode on TV when I was a kid


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:BOY BOY BOY.. YOU DONE TOOK IT WAAAAY BACK.. REMINDS ME OF THE GOOD 'OL DAYS OF LYNWOOD WHEN I USED TO SIT ON THE FLOOR BETWEEN MY AUNTIES LEGS AND WATCH REDD FOX.. IT WAS THE HIGHLIGHT OF THE NIGHT


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> X2 BUT SUP WITH JELLYROLL?


HAV'NT HEARD ANYTHING FROM HIM NEW.. EITHER THAT, OR IT'S JUST THAT I'M RECYCLING OLD MUSIC.. FRED WRECK WAS PRETTY GOOD TOO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

96ROADMASTER said:


> always had leg cramps and stuff witch gave me a limp or use of cane / crutches half the year. The start of summer my back started spasm and legs just hurt. Doctor can't find anything. I think one by Bp meds has always gave me the pain full legs swells though. (2yrs) back spasms is a whole new thing. Been in bed for last two weeks or so with famly waiting on me couse its pain to walk even to bathroom. Scared to eat anything couse I was thinking it was goute. My diet was good any way but you never know. All I can say is I feel folks back pains! Good thing is I'm down 20pounds. I can't get to the fridge or snack cabnet lol. But I just pray it is that med and I can be back up.


Man, get outta here with that bullshit,,,now you wanna play the sympathy roll? SMH.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Man, get outta here with that bullshit,,,now you wanna play the sympathy roll? SMH.


Hahaha man with short stubby arms! But I wouldn't wish back spasms on no one. Nor adema of the legs. I don't want sympathy! Just had to let some feelings out. Shit scares me! And that's no bull!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

96ROADMASTER said:


> Hahaha man with short stubby arms! But I wouldn't wish back spasms on no one. Nor adema of the legs. I don't want sympathy! Just had to let some feelings out. Shit scares me! And that's no bull!


I HOPE YOU FEEL BETER HOMIE AND THIS AIN'T NO BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T WISH PAIN LIKE THAT ON ANYBODY, NOT EVEN YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good footage of zeus http://youtu.be/2mOPxPXENZo


----------



## warning




----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Morning. Listning to these vids and pictures is calming my nerves! Bought to step into this MRI and hopefully docs will see what they looking for.






96ROADMASTER said:


> I need prayer and thoughts fellaz! My body is messing up big time!


4 days go by and no one cares or makes any comments, until you bring it up again. Yet you still don't realize how many bridges you've burned.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> always had leg cramps and stuff witch gave me a limp or use of cane / crutches half the year. The start of summer my back started spasm and legs just hurt. Doctor can't find anything. I think one by Bp meds has always gave me the pain full legs swells though. (2yrs) back spasms is a whole new thing. Been in bed for last two weeks or so with famly waiting on me couse its pain to walk even to bathroom. Scared to eat anything couse I was thinking it was goute. My diet was good any way but you never know. All I can say is I feel folks back pains! Good thing is I'm down 20pounds. I can't get to the fridge or snack cabnet lol. But I just pray it is that med and I can be back up.


Wasn't it just 2 weeks ago you made up the story bout some guys "gave you a stern taking to" when they saw you riding around?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

regal ryda said:


> we build shit to ride, so get ya keys.....
> 
> 
> BTW diggin the name on the Lac


That's what's up! I think maybe this year RM might be out west. I drive every year across nation as a vacation.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

P.E. PREZ said:


> I HOPE YOU FEEL BETER HOMIE AND THIS AIN'T NO BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T WISH PAIN LIKE THAT ON ANYBODY, NOT EVEN YOU!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## payfred

feel better home boy


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Send me some g funk CD's Derrick..I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## payfred

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> IN THE JUNGLES!





chevy_boy said:


> *The Jungles better known as the J's *





64 CRAWLING said:


> makes sense now lol





chevy_boy said:


> :thumbsup:


Ay I know the theater is gone now, but I spent many a day and night sneakin in that bitch










then there is the mall on King & Crenshaw I watched that shit get built 










Bells Deli we called it Belly Dells carry all your golf hats and 40ozs 










Last one on the side of the Cadi


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Ay I know the theater is gone now, but I spent many a day and night sneakin in that bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there is the mall on King & Crenshaw I watched that shit get built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bells Deli we called it Belly Dells carry all your golf hats and 40ozs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one on the side of the Cadi


CADDI CLEAN AS A BITCH HOMIE


----------



## chevy_boy

Your ride has alot of History on it!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Durn Fred I never noticed all that. My eye always went to chrome and clean motor. Along with your display. 


Happy 4th you'll be safe!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAPPY 4th FELLAS HAVE A SAFE ONE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

happy 4th guys have a fun but safe day


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

any pics from yesterday??


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> CADDI CLEAN AS A BITCH HOMIE





chevy_boy said:


> Your ride has alot of History on it!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:





96ROADMASTER said:


> Durn Fred I never noticed all that. My eye always went to chrome and clean motor. Along with your display.
> 
> 
> Happy 4th you'll be safe!


thanks fam


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Well got MRI back! Looks like cyst and mass have grown on my vertabra inbetween kidneys. Docs working on game plan. But I'm sum what relieved they finally (4yrs) have found my pain issues and a start to get my lower body right. Fucked up. But. I'm keep head up. Just went through this shit with moms. And she lost her kidney last month hence anothe reason I been quite. Been ruff! But I guess there some plan for me. For right now I'm finally up and got to ride a little. Felt good too! Bumps and ragity ass NC hwy was ruff but fuck it. Hitting switchs is a healer!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Send me some g funk CD's Derrick..I'd really appreciate it.


AIHT BET.. WOULD IT BE EASIER FOR YOU IF I SENT THEM ON A MEMORY STICK? THAT WAY YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THEM TO YOUR COMPUTER AND PUT THEM ON AN IPOD.. IT'S UP TO YOU


----------



## 187PURE

FUNDI I SURE HOPE YOU'RE NOT BULLSHITTIN AND LOOKING FOR SYMPATHY IN HERE.. HEALTH IS NOTHING TO BE PLAYING WITH.. IF YOU AINT GOT HEALTH, YOU AINT GOT SHIT.. BUT IF YOU ARE IN PAIN MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> AIHT BET.. WOULD IT BE EASIER FOR YOU IF I SENT THEM ON A MEMORY STICK? THAT WAY YOU CAN DOWNLOAD THEM TO YOUR COMPUTER AND PUT THEM ON AN IPOD.. IT'S UP TO YOU


Naw, CD's will be fine. I'll take care of them. LMK if you need my address again....same address but #4 instead of #27 now.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

payfred said:


> Ay I know the theater is gone now, but I spent many a day and night sneakin in that bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then there is the mall on King & Crenshaw I watched that shit get built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bells Deli we called it Belly Dells carry all your golf hats and 40ozs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one on the side of the Cadi


You forgot the indoor swapmeet on Buckingham!


----------



## DIPN714

4TH OF JULY CRENSHAW


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> FUNDI I SURE HOPE YOU'RE NOT BULLSHITTIN AND LOOKING FOR SYMPATHY IN HERE.. HEALTH IS NOTHING TO BE PLAYING WITH.. IF YOU AINT GOT HEALTH, YOU AINT GOT SHIT.. BUT IF YOU ARE IN PAIN MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU


x46


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn dip N. When you gona serv on the east coast! Lol. We make vids here too. 



And na I wouldn't make up bullshit like this. This really sucks. But I'm gona keep my head up!


----------



## payfred

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> You forgot the indoor swapmeet on Buckingham!


Oh yeah I forgot about the swap meet! Actually it was on Marlton.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

DIPN714 said:


> 4TH OF JULY CRENSHAW


BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: AND HE DID IT:worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

hope everyone had a happy 4th


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> hope everyone had a happy 4th


YOU 2 HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Naw, CD's will be fine. I'll take care of them. LMK if you need my address again....same address but #4 instead of #27 now.


COO


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

indivuals car show 4th of july


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Picks look good.


----------



## Tweetis E Bird

Skim said:


> hope everyone had a happy 4th


 WHATS GOOD SKIM


----------



## Skim

chillin at work scopin from my phone


----------



## Eazy

Whaz up blac people... Wut tha hell going on in here lately....


----------



## Skim

Eazy said:


> Whaz up blac people... Wut tha hell going on in here lately....


 damn where the hell u been homie!


----------



## DIPN714

Eazy said:


> Whaz up blac people... Wut tha hell going on in here lately....


EVBERYTHING.........................BRO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out. I'm out and about. In pain. But. Kids enjoying pool. Hope all you'll enjoying weather too! Ride safe.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope all got they prayer , ride , and famly grub on today! You'll have a blessed night!


----------



## illmatic 63

MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
MOM IS TOP SECRET


----------



## illmatic 63

MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
MOM IS TOP SECRET


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

illmatic 63 said:


> MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
> DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
> MOM IS TOP SECRET


Every topic! Man come on! 4gz for a dog! Man come on!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

illmatic 63 said:


> MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
> DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
> MOM IS TOP SECRET


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

Skim said:


> damn where the hell u been homie!


hahahaha!!! been grinding man... just working... been in lac heavy these past few weeks, i wouldve seen you in tulsa but i had to work the weekend.. the 4 and the 90'd looking bomb G!!!! #win


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. Just checking in. Wends I Go into Duke Medical. They gona go in and byop my spine and deaden my nerves in my back. Hope it stops these damn spasm and leg pains! All youllz prayz and pmz have helped me out these last weeks.. thanks. Robert!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

illmatic 63 said:


> MALE PUPPIES FOR SALE $4000-$3000
> DAD IS CHAMPION ''MC HAMMER''
> MOM IS TOP SECRET


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

What's good bruthas....:420:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## TWSTDFRO

wud up peeps


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wave: thanks for the prayers and pmz. procedure went well. they where in and out my back in about hour. full of steroids and meds. but back spasm are some what under handle and i can feel my toes and walk better. Next is knees and hands injections and nerve testing..:h5: Wait on byop of mass on kidney. so I'm one step closer!


----------



## bigtroubles1

white thic girl full of bad bitches,, gucci gucci gucci louie louie prada


----------



## P.E. PREZ

96ROADMASTER said:


> :wave: thanks for the prayers and pmz. procedure went well. they where in and out my back in about hour. full of steroids and meds. but back spasm are some what under handle and i can feel my toes and walk better. Next is knees and hands injections and nerve testing..:h5: Wait on byop of mass on kidney. so I'm one step closer!


GLAD TO HEAR HOMIE GET WELL :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD-MORNING HAVE A GOOD DAY FELLAS


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD-MORNING HAVE A GOOD DAY FELLAS


Like wise playboy...Hope you riders have good weekend.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Like wise playboy...Hope you riders have good weekend.


 YOU 2 HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714

brothers from the hood


----------



## payfred

DIPN714 said:


> brothers from the hood


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderkingboy

Big_Mac said:


> much love an respect to the brothers of lowridin some CLEAN ASS RIDES with Car Accessories. i wish there was more up here id love to see more than just chicanos an whiteboys lowridin love the lows on this topic fellas :thumbsup:


Agreed!


----------



## Tyrone

King Tee in a '61 Impala for the cover of 'The Triflin' Album'.


----------



## Skim

king tee always had fresh ass low lows around.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Tyrone said:


> View attachment 336108
> King Tee in a '61 Impala for the cover of 'The Triflin' Album'.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:wave:


TWSTDFRO said:


> wud up peeps


 :wave:


----------



## DKM ATX

Time for Bump TTT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP FELLAS :wave:


\
WATAGWAN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

the fool with the neon:rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> the fool with the neon:rofl:


LOL THAT WAS MY HOMEBOY "DJ 3D", YEAH HE'S A CHARACTER.. HE DJ'ED FOR A CAR SHOW/BLOCK PARTY I GAVE.. SHOULDA SEEN HIM WHEN THEY WERE LINE-DANCING AND HE WAS BREAKING IT DOWN WITH A BIG FAT CHICK, AND TALKING SHIT ON THE MIC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

64 CRAWLING said:


> the fool with the neon:rofl:


Shit ! That brotha aint got no shame in his game he ridding! lol :rofl:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> LOL THAT WAS MY HOMEBOY "DJ 3D", YEAH HE'S A CHARACTER.. HE DJ'ED FOR A CAR SHOW/BLOCK PARTY I GAVE.. SHOULDA SEEN HIM WHEN THEY WERE LINE-DANCING AND HE WAS BREAKING IT DOWN WITH A BIG FAT CHICK, AND TALKING SHIT ON THE MIC


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

64 CRAWLING said:


> the fool with the neon:rofl:


 lol


----------



## Tage

payfred said:


> That cut dog from Drastic was tight. I didn't even know they had fools in Pennsylvania I thought they was NYC


Serg with the Cutlass moved from NYC to PHilly..... He is the only Member out there right now, but we are still a NYC based car club and we will always only be that :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> looks fun...but claim a car club when someone hits you up next time. This is Lowriding and you represent all of us....I'm just saying.


YEAH YOU RIGHT DOGG.. I GET THAT LIQUOR IN ME AND START ACTIN A FOOL.. I DRANK 3 QUARTS OF OLD E BEFORE WE PULLED OFF:burn:


----------



## Skim

been riding out in the lac the past 2 days, since I finally got it all registered insurance and new plates, cops pulled me over last night said the plate wasnt coming back to anything :uh: I was like, i just got them this morning lol.


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> been riding out in the lac the past 2 days, since I finally got it all registered insurance and new plates, cops pulled me over last night said the plate wasnt coming back to anything :uh: I was like, i just got them this morning lol.


CAR LOOKS GREAT SKIM! OUR FLEETWOODS ARE TWINS EXCEPT YOUR'S IS THE BETTER LOOKING TWIN.. YEAH SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME WHEN I GOT MINE REGISTERED.. THEY CALLED IT A "DEAD TAG".. I TOLD THE COP, "YEAH THAT'S WHY IT SAYS 187"


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> CAR LOOKS GREAT SKIM! OUR FLEETWOODS ARE TWINS EXCEPT YOUR'S IS THE BETTER LOOKING TWIN.. YEAH SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME WHEN I GOT MINE REGISTERED.. THEY CALLED IT A "DEAD TAG".. I TOLD THE COP, "YEAH THAT'S WHY IT SAYS 187"


yeah thats right lol, I think caddis are just targets to be pulled over.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT'S GOOD SKIM...... HOWS THAT TX TREATING YOU!.... I SEE YOU DOING BIG THANGS AS ALWAYS!........


----------



## payfred

Tage said:


> Serg with the Cutlass moved from NYC to PHilly..... He is the only Member out there right now, but we are still a NYC based car club and we will always only be that :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> WHAT'S GOOD SKIM...... HOWS THAT TX TREATING YOU!.... I SEE YOU DOING BIG THANGS AS ALWAYS!........


sup babygirl its good Its just hot as hell right now, in about a month it will start to cool down some. Its too hot to get anything done right now.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> been riding out in the lac the past 2 days, since I finally got it all registered insurance and new plates, cops pulled me over last night said the plate wasnt coming back to anything :uh: I was like, i just got them this morning lol.


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DAMM HOMIE IT JUST GET'S BETER AND BETER BIG SKIM, CAN'T WAIT ON THE 61 HOMIE.


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArCCg-NCnzg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> yeah thats right lol, I think caddis are just targets to be pulled over.


USUALLY A CADDY IS A CAR THAT DEMANDS RESPECT.. MUST BE THE NEWER ROOKIES THAT DON'T HAVE A CLUE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

was he steering with the horn botton lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WOW FULL CUSTOM STEERING WHEEL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Morning Ryders...TGIF. hope everyone has a blessed weekend.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i love fridays


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP HOMIE'S HAVE A NICE ONE :wave:


----------



## Skim

everybody stay cool out there lol


----------



## payfred

It's a hot one for sure


----------



## billyknockout




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> It's a hot one for sure


 Another 102 feeling day! NC humidty is what does me in! Even at night. Sweet out some pounds!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

96ROADMASTER said:


> Another 102 feeling day! NC humidty is what does me in! Even at night. Sweet out some pounds!


 SHIT THAT'S A COOL DAY OUT HERE IN PALM SPRING'S C.A.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

billyknockout said:


>


ss seats in a regular 4?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

P.E. PREZ said:


> SHIT THAT'S A COOL DAY OUT HERE IN PALM SPRING'S C.A.


 You'll don't have that tropical humidity! Like walking around in a steam bath. Water vapors hit you hard. Lol.


----------



## Eazy

[HR][/HR]Stripe'n coming soon.... just a lil something to hold me over till that 90'd treatment...


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Skim

nice ant keep it active homie


----------



## Eazy

Skim said:


> nice ant keep it active homie


Right on skim... and that new Brougham thang you got is super nice man... Trying to gradually switch everything over to what its suppose to be.. 90 engine and trans, already got a full wrapped frame.. all the 90 updates for the exterior, and all the updates for the interior .. already did the 90 dash swap thats in there.. just edge'n along, productively though..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


>


 BIG PROP'S HOMIE THAT'S REAL NICE:h5:


----------



## payfred

Eazy said:


> [HR][/HR]Stripe'n coming soon.... just a lil something to hold me over till that 90'd treatment...


Lookin real tight!And your signature is the bomb too homie I like that


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP FRED????? HAVE YOU DONE ANYTHING TO THE 64 YET?????? IT WAS ALREADY CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP FRED????? HAVE YOU DONE ANYTHING TO THE 64 YET?????? IT WAS ALREADY CLEAN!!!!!


Hell naw! All my lazy ass did so far is by new tires and ordered some cross lace Zs for it. I been driving the hell out of it though! Funny thing is my little jack that I've had for years won't even work on this x frame. Now I gotta get a real jack


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Eazy said:


> [HR][/HR]Stripe'n coming soon.... just a lil something to hold me over till that 90'd treatment...





Eazy said:


>





Eazy said:


> Right on skim... and that new Brougham thang you got is super nice man... Trying to gradually switch everything over to what its suppose to be.. 90 engine and trans, already got a full wrapped frame.. all the 90 updates for the exterior, and all the updates for the interior .. already did the 90 dash swap thats in there.. just edge'n along, productively though..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> been riding out in the lac the past 2 days, since I finally got it all registered insurance and new plates, cops pulled me over last night said the plate wasnt coming back to anything :uh: I was like, i just got them this morning lol.



really nice skim! yeah it sucks, i drove my 64 for 2 years never got pulled over. sold it and bought a 2dr fleet and fucked my driving record all up, i have modified suspensions out the ass on my driving record :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> really nice skim! yeah it sucks, i drove my 64 for 2 years never got pulled over. sold it and bought a 2dr fleet and fucked my driving record all up, i have modified suspensions out the ass on my driving record :happysad:


THEY USUALLY DON'T FUCK WIT CADDIES THOUGH


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Hell naw! All my lazy ass did so far is by new tires and ordered some cross lace Zs for it. I been driving the hell out of it though! Funny thing is my little jack that I've had for years won't even work on this x frame. Now I gotta get a real jack


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE YEA THAT LIL JACK AINT SHIT!!! BUT THE CROSS LACE Zs IS THE SHIT POST PICS HOMIE WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:nicoderm:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE YEA THAT LIL JACK AINT SHIT!!! BUT THE CROSS LACE Zs IS THE SHIT POST PICS HOMIE WHEN YOU PUT THEM ON :thumbsup:


haha yeah no doubt! Here is a couple pics from last Sunday


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Eazy

P.E. PREZ said:


> BIG PROP'S HOMIE THAT'S REAL NICE:h5:


That means a lot coming from you big homie!! I appreciate that ... its just gonna get better with time.. Gotta keep movin'


----------



## Eazy

payfred said:


> Lookin real tight!And your signature is the bomb too homie I like that


Thanks Fred!! Coming from the man whos 90'd i seen go from dope to just plain obscene hahaha!! love that car!! And the sig of mines, man lol.... I went from knowing hardly no one to being the YG of this movement here just staying active and connected away from St. Louis reaching out to other cities and movements... i love my city and my club, and with that... WE RIDING! #IndividualisticallySpeaking.


----------



## Ole School 97

Tyrone said:


> You're claiming/representing a defunct Crip set? 1978? You were ten or eleven years of age then. You have a Denver Lane (Blood) in the car with you? C'mon, man. Lowriders in L.A. don't do that. They don't get on a video claiming a set whil they're out riding. They represent their club. And they don't ride around with flags tied to their car. With what has taken place in Kent, Washington and the issue with Super Chevy magazine, your behavior makes it difficult to defend lowriding. You've allowed (once again) your fascination with West Coast gang culture and lowriding to become intertwined. They may have some connections, but they're not one in the same. You're too old to be claiming a set. Especially living in Philadelphia. Go back to L.A. doing that and see how long it will last.


Tyrone,your post is "100". My take is that you have lowriders that do this shit religiously as a way of life,then you have the ones that simply like lowriders and some of those individuals happen to luck up on one. Everybody that claims this shit from the heart,including myself,needs to take a more collective stand to upgrade and protect the image of lowriding,especially at events,cruises and meets. There is too much unnecessary bullshit that is constantly taking place. How can we expect people to want to truly involve they're families,but more so,for the law to back up off of us? Those with power and influence in clubs and/or the streets...i urge you to use it to promote our community in a positive light.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

187PURE said:


> THEY USUALLY DON'T FUCK WIT CADDIES THOUGH


they do in VA, hard!


----------



## 187PURE

Tyrone said:


> You're claiming/representing a defunct Crip set? 1978? You were ten or eleven years of age then. You have a Denver Lane (Blood) in the car with you? C'mon, man. Lowriders in L.A. don't do that. They don't get on a video claiming a set whil they're out riding. They represent their club. And they don't ride around with flags tied to their car. With what has taken place in Kent, Washington and the issue with Super Chevy magazine, your behavior makes it difficult to defend lowriding. You've allowed (once again) your fascination with West Coast gang culture and lowriding to become intertwined. They may have some connections, but they're not one in the same. You're too old to be claiming a set. Especially living in Philadelphia. Go back to L.A. doing that and see how long it will last.


HOW YOU BEEN MAN? IT'S BEEN A GREAT SUMMER FOR ME SO FAR DOGG.. HAVE YOU PURCHASED A RIDER YET? ANYWAY, I WON'T GO BACK TO LA IF YOU'RE ANYWHERE AROUND (I'M SCARED).. STAY UP PLAYER


----------



## Tyrone

Ole School 97 said:


> Tyrone,your post is "100". My take is that you have lowriders that do this shit religiously as a way of life,then you have the ones that simply like lowriders and some of those individuals happen to luck up on one. Everybody that claims this shit from the heart,including myself,needs to take a more collective stand to upgrade and protect the image of lowriding,especially at events,cruises and meets. There is too much unnecessary bullshit that is constantly taking place. How can we expect people to want to truly involve they're families,but more so,for the law to back up off of us? Those with power and influence in clubs and/or the streets...i urge you to use it to promote our community in a positive light.


Thanks, 'Ole School 97'. Your post/reply is 100% as well. I was discussing with a friend last night about the image of lowriders/lowriding. Lowriding is on the heels of customizers/hot rodders with the quality of builds/cars that have come out in the last twenty years. Now we must focus on cleaning up and protecting the image of lowriders. Cruising with a blue/red bandana hanging from your car and claiming a set has nothing to do with lowriding. It's shameful that '187 Pure' being in his forties and living in Philadelphia is claiming a gang/set tripping.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Tyrone said:


> You're claiming/representing a defunct Crip set? 1978? You were ten or eleven years of age then. You have a Denver Lane (Blood) in the car with you? C'mon, man. Lowriders in L.A. don't do that. They don't get on a video claiming a set whil they're out riding. They represent their club. And they don't ride around with flags tied to their car. With what has taken place in Kent, Washington and the issue with Super Chevy magazine, your behavior makes it difficult to defend lowriding. You've allowed (once again) your fascination with West Coast gang culture and lowriding to become intertwined. They may have some connections, but they're not one in the same. You're too old to be claiming a set. Especially living in Philadelphia. Go back to L.A. doing that and see how long it will last.


:rofl:

Damn the man don't speak often but when he does he got some power in his words!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

64_EC_STYLE said:


> they do in VA, hard!


Shoot you should be down here in Country cop land!! If its slammed and on wires you deal drugs!!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Shoot you should be down here in Country cop land!! If its slammed and on wires you deal drugs!!


THAT STEREOTYPE IS LONG GONE.. COPS KNOW BY NOW THAT IT'S NOT A D-BOY/GANGSTER THING.. IN THE 80s AND 90s IT WAS DIFFERENT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> NO, HE ONLY SPEAKS WHEN HE SEE'S ME IN HERE TRIPPING.. THE MAN SHOULD BE A MOD


LOL.. Time for you to come on down I-95. Va , Md ,DC , Nc. Got some Brothaz ridding hard this year.. Bought time we look into putting our own East coast lowrider show instead of showing up at a La Raza in full effect shin ding! I would like to get together like they do out west. Video , Fools talking , and of course Fundi on the grill running my mouth! lol.


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> LOL.. Time for you to come on down I-95. Va , Md ,DC , Nc. Got some Brothaz ridding hard this year.. Bought time we look into putting our own East coast lowrider show instead of showing up at a La Raza in full effect shin ding! I would like to get together like they do out west. Video , Fools talking , and of course Fundi on the grill running my mouth! lol.


I APPRECIATE YOU'RE CONCERN WITH BLACK UNITY, BUT SPEAK GENTLY WHEN YOU REFER TO MEXICANS (OR ANY OTHER RACE/CULTURE).. I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ANYONE.. JUST AS LONG AS EVERYBODY IS HAVING A GOOD TIME FOR THE SAKE OF LOWRIDING. AND YEAH MAN, I'LL DRIVE ANYWHERE.. MY 305 AINT NO PUNK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

LOL me either. But these last years its been like that's what the shows have been Focusing on. Rags , brown pride , and even the Dj only speak . No problem but durn there others in crowd too. Like walking thru a prison yard walking around show. Now the "O" kats put a good ass show down in Atlanta. And SDZ has a good cook out or two..:thumbsup:

Your Kaddi cant touch my LT1 that's had fundimentals done to it !!!:nono:


:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> LOL me either. But these last years its been like that's what the shows have been Focusing on. Rags , brown pride , and even the Dj only speak . No problem but durn there others in crowd too. Like walking thru a prison yard walking around show. Now the "O" kats put a good ass show down in Atlanta. And SDZ has a good cook out or two..:thumbsup:
> 
> Your Kaddi cant touch my LT1 that's had fundimentals done to it !!!:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


SOLID!


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> TRUE.. I APPRECIATE HOW YOU PROTECT THE INTEGRITY OF LOWRIDING.. AS FOR MY ACTIONS, I APOLOGIZE TO THOSE OF YOU WHO I MAY HAVE OFFENDED.. I'M A LOWRIDER AT HEART MYSELF (BEEN RIDING SINCE 1990).. I JUST HAPPEN TO BE A GHETTO ASS ***** THAT OWNS LOWRIDERS.. BUT YEAH, THE TWO SHOULD BE SEPERATED.. BUT HEY, THAT'S HOW I ACT WHEN I'M DRINKING


187pure...I respect how you stood up in a real way,right or wrong is not the issue. Rep this shit with pride...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> That means a lot coming from you big homie!! I appreciate that ... its just gonna get better with time.. Gotta keep movin'


 I KNOW IT WILL GET BETTER HOMIE YOU DOING A DAMN GOOD JOB :thumbsup: JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING AND KEEP IT TIPPIN


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> haha yeah no doubt! Here is a couple pics from last Sunday


 :fool2::fool2::worship::worship: THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that was 187 in the video? with the brown lac with a blue steering column


----------



## P.E. PREZ

64 CRAWLING said:


> that was 187 in the video? with the brown lac with a blue steering column


 :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> that was 187 in the video? with the brown lac with a blue steering column


LOL, I FUCKED UP THE STEERING COLUMN FROM HOPPING.. I HAD TO TAKE THE ONE OUT MY BLUE 4 DOOR.. NOW THIS ONE IS LOOSE FROM HOPPING:banghead:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :yes:


BROWN PAINT ON DECK:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HEY THATS THE WAY TO DO IT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> BROWN PAINT ON DECK:thumbsup:


 THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE KEEP IT TIPPIN :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE KEEP IT TIPPIN :thumbsup:


NO OTHER FEELING IN THE WORLD LIKE IT


----------



## 187PURE

EAZY WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU MAN?.. I SEE YOU KEEPN UP THE COUPE REAL NICE.. YOU SAY YOU GETTIN READY FOR THE 90 TRANSFORMATION.. I SEE A LOTTA BROTHAS OUT YOUR WAY THAT KEEP EM O/G STOCK


----------



## Eazy

187PURE said:


> EAZY WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU MAN?.. I SEE YOU KEEPN UP THE COUPE REAL NICE.. YOU SAY YOU GETTIN READY FOR THE 90 TRANSFORMATION.. I SEE A LOTTA BROTHAS OUT YOUR WAY THAT KEEP EM O/G STOCK


Whaz up G.. Thanks.. and yeah they do, but I'm an "Individual" (no diss, just a certain way we do things)......


----------



## BlackDawg

Still going at it I see! Whats crackin homies?


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> LOL.. Time for you to come on down I-95. Va , Md ,DC , Nc. Got some Brothaz ridding hard this year.. Bought time we look into putting our own East coast lowrider show instead of showing up at a La Raza in full effect shin ding! I would like to get together like they do out west. Video , Fools talking , and of course Fundi on the grill running my mouth! lol.


YOU'RE LEAVING OUT THE FACT THAT NO ONE WILL HANG OUT WITH YOU. THOUGHT YOU WAS DYING ANYWAY. LYING ASS BITCH.


----------



## 48221

Fuck Jack Bauer


----------



## Jack Bauer

EBAY said:


> Fuck Jack Bauer


FUCK EBAY. FUCK YO COUSIN PAYPAL, AND YO UNCLE CRAIG SLIST TOO. THOUGHT YALL FOOLS WAS MOVING TO THE AMAZON.


----------



## Classic - Landau

Jack Bauer said:


> FUCK EBAY. FUCK YO COUSIN PAYPAL, AND YO UNCLE CRAIG SLIST TOO. THOUGHT YALL FOOLS WAS MOVING TO THE AMAZON.


Look Bauer, don't make me pull your credentials and order you back to DC


----------



## Jack Bauer

Barrack Obama said:


> Look Bauer, don't make me pull your credentials and order you back to DC


SORRY BOUT THAT BRUH. BUT HEY, IF YOU GOT SOME TERRORIST SUSPECTS THAT NEED TORTURING JUST TEXT ME.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

64 CRAWLING said:


> i didnt say sorry? thats why i said i was fuckin with him lol


Thats not lowkey apologizing?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Eazy said:


> Maaaan.... I was wondering why errbody was on here driving you. This not a good look homie.... Some of everybody got a hood or set they *"used"* to be from.. A lot of these OGs in the game used to have a set they was down with but, to be on video doing that, and then acting thirsty and telling the camera to make sure they put it on youtube!!?? Not dissin' homie but thats extra cornballish bruh.... and if you tryna get down with the *car club *I think you are.... they don't get down with that homie and stay away from as much as possible... I even had people be cautious of me at first because everything they heard or seen me saying on here was cuzz this and cuzz that, but they seen a ***** not active anymore... Just keeping it fonky homie.



Bottom line is we all represent each other. We have to conduct ourselves like respectable men who rep lowriding.


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> You have, and if you bring this non sense to a car club then you'll see in person how it's not tolerated. And no, you have not justified it. Instead, you've been very dismissive about it. I don't mean to drag this on but i don't want people reading this to be confused.


SOLID!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

So moving on! Got my leg and back braces on and took the master for a ride last night. Had use my switch box. But she fired and aired right up. Took my teen to movies and dinner. Transformers is off the damn chain! Having a handcap spot is awsome to. Kats where rolling when I lay car down. And roll out on deck! Felt good not looking at ceiling , back spasms, nor leg cramps. And to get my mind off of house hold bullshit! 

You'll need to ride and stop worring about what , who ,and when. Shit happens. And since my life took a turn I see that. Open hwy and switchs is almost betta then pussy! Ya I said it! Yes angel I agree on the pride thing. But out here. We got pride too. In a different way. And we only get to ride certain times of year. Top that with handful of brothaz on tiny wheels. We just chill.


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> So moving on! Got my leg and back braces on and took the master for a ride last night. Had use my switch box. But she fired and aired right up. Took my teen to movies and dinner. Transformers is off the damn chain! Having a handcap spot is awsome to. Kats where rolling when I lay car down. And roll out on deck! Felt good not looking at ceiling , back spasms, nor leg cramps. And to get my mind off of house hold bullshit!
> 
> You'll need to ride and stop worring about what , who ,and when. Shit happens. And since my life took a turn I see that. Open hwy and switchs is almost betta then pussy! Ya I said it! Yes angel I agree on the pride thing. But out here. We got pride too. In a different way. And we only get to ride certain times of year. Top that with handful of brothaz on tiny wheels. We just chill.


HMM NOT BAD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> HMM NOT BAD


Always erked me how some fools wana tell another coast how to ride. But have not set foot nor mind out of there own area. You have to adapt for your surrounding and what's available! Not saying change the basic recipe of the game. But factors come into play with differnt climates, mantalities , and heritages. A country Kat aint gone be the same as a Philly kat. Nor a southern LA port city kat. Hell even the way we speak and use slang is different. So why the hell can't some accept differances in rides!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Always erked me how some fools wana tell another coast how to ride. But have not set foot nor mind out of there own area. You have to adapt for your surrounding and what's available! Not saying change the basic recipe of the game. But factors come into play with differnt climates, mantalities , and heritages. A country Kat aint gone be the same as a Philly kat. Nor a southern LA port city kat. Hell even the way we speak and use slang is different. So why the hell can't some accept differances in rides!


LOS ANGELES MADE THE BLUEPRINT AND SETS STANDARDS; I STILL FOLLOW THIS TRADITION.. YOU CAN HAVE YOUR OWN TWIST; THAT'S WHAT MAKES US AN INDIVIDUAL,, BUT THERE ARE LIMITS.. HOW MANY PEOPLE LIKES MUSTARD ON BBQ RIBS??


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> :fool2::fool2::worship::worship: THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


Thanks my Brotha!


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> Always erked me how some fools wana tell another coast how to ride. But have not set foot nor mind out of there own area. You have to adapt for your surrounding and what's available! Not saying change the basic recipe of the game. But factors come into play with differnt climates, mantalities , and heritages. A country Kat aint gone be the same as a Philly kat. Nor a southern LA port city kat. Hell even the way we speak and use slang is different. So why the hell can't some accept differances in rides!


Hey fundi let's make a video of how gangsta we are in North Carolina :roflmao: can you say YouTube sensation? We'll be famous!


----------



## .TODD

my new project fellas :biggrin:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## P.E. PREZ

.TODD said:


> my new project fellas :biggrin:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 THAT'S NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Hey fundi let's make a video of how gangsta we are in North Carolina :roflmao: can you say YouTube sensation? We'll be famous!


Lol. But that next 3rd Sunday. Ima have vidoe in hand and you know I'm good for pic. Reminds me a few years back when I actually got to talk to Angel. That fool almost loughed the whole time at my country boi accent.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

The gang banging shit is played out for real , I got down for my block back in the day, still go to my block for family events , but aint active at all, and dont rep it cuz Im a grown ass man, on some grown ass shit. Homie you`re on an entirely different coast, and claiming a set that doesn't even exist...not hating, just saying you're an adult with a full tie job, kids, and responsibilities...take PRIDE IN THAT, and not some not existent gang from 1978....I could see if you were active, and still Representative of the block , but your in Philly homie...take pride in being a grown ass man handling your business.


----------



## Tyrone

913ryderWYCO said:


> The gang banging shit is played out for real , I got down for my block back in the day, still go to my block for family events , but aint active at all, and dont rep it cuz Im a grown ass man, on some grown ass shit. Homie you`re on an entirely different coast, and claiming a set that doesn't even exist...not hating, just saying you're an adult with a full tie job, kids, and responsibilities...take PRIDE IN THAT, and not some not existent gang from 1978....I could see if you were active, and still Representative of the block , but your in Philly homie...take pride in being a grown ass man handling your business.


Bravo! Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hum.


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> The gang banging shit is played out for real , I got down for my block back in the day, still go to my block for family events , but aint active at all, and dont rep it cuz Im a grown ass man, on some grown ass shit. Homie you`re on an entirely different coast, and claiming a set that doesn't even exist...not hating, just saying you're an adult with a full tie job, kids, and responsibilities...take PRIDE IN THAT, and not some not existent gang from 1978....I could see if you were active, and still Representative of the block , but your in Philly homie...take pride in being a grown ass man handling your business.


Truth


----------



## Str8 Klownin

913ryderWYCO said:


> *The gang banging shit is played out for real , I got down for my block back in the day, still go to my block for family events , but aint active at all, and dont rep it cuz Im a grown ass man, on some grown ass shit*..


co-sign to the fullest


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Gona be another scorcher here out east!


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> THE COCKTAIL SHIT WAS A BIT MUCH CAUSE YOU MIGHT GOT KIDS AT THE CRIB.. SHIT IS BETWEEN ME AND YOU


 This is bullshit...simple and complete. I have been sitting here witnessing the ebb and flow of a conversation/dispute/debate that has all the elements of something that we all can grow from. I cut my first car in 1975,born in L.A....moved to the I.E and continued to represent this lowriding shit....long,long before lowrider shops and crack kings. If you had a rider back then trust and believe that it was because you was a "MOTHERFUCKIN RIDER" tried and true. Half these cats wouldn't even be allowed to roll.....PERIOD. Its an honor to even be associated with this here lifestyle and i see idiots acting like its a right......bitches please. I done lost to many true soldiers to this shit to sit and witness continuous disrespect to the game that i was blessed to be innitiated to. Everytime i lock that bitch up and roll....its with a heavy heart. For some like me this is a religion.....check yourself,this shit aint for everybody!!!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Tyrone said:


> Wow. What a hypocrite. You've just created and audience. Now, you say, you don't need one. You must be bi-polar.


 Not an audience homie just came in here to post and seen all this shit. Ijust wish we could all get along


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> ***** SHUT YOUR CRIPPLE ASS UP!


 On my way tru town you betta answer that cricket phone of yours. Nothing wrong with my flying fist of punishment!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> On my way tru town you betta answer that cricket phone of yours. Nothing wrong with my flying fist of punishment!


***** PLEEZ LOL, YOU AIHT WIT ME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Derrick? What you like a buck o five at most! ***** bumpin them gums across two coast! 

And Tyrone? ***** does over 100 wpm on this sight! You must work a desk job. Wouldn't be shocked if that ***** was a secRetary or some shit! 

Both you feather weight ****** just huffing! Neither one you'll gona leave your area codes. So both you'll need to Hussh!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Derrick? What you like a buck o five at most! ***** bumpin them gums across two coast!
> 
> And Tyrone? ***** does over 100 wpm on this sight! You must work a desk job. Wouldn't be shocked if that ***** was a secRetary or some shit!
> 
> Both you feather weight ****** just huffing! Neither one you'll gona leave your area codes. So both you'll need to Hussh!


WATCH YOUR TOUNG HOMEBOY


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Derrick? What you like a buck o five at most! ***** bumpin them gums across two coast!
> 
> And Tyrone? ***** does over 100 wpm on this sight! You must work a desk job. Wouldn't be shocked if that ***** was a secRetary or some shit!
> 
> Both you feather weight ****** just huffing! Neither one you'll gona leave your area codes. So both you'll need to Hussh!


MAN SHUT THE FUCK UP FUNDI. YOUR FAT OBESE ASS AINT DONE SHIT FOR LOWRIDING AND YOU NEVER WILL. ALL YOUVE DONE IS BURN EVERY BRIDGE ACROSS BOTH COASTS WITH YOUR BULLSHIT. YOU NEVER OWNED A LOWRIDER AND NEVER WILL. SO GO TAKE YOUR INJURY FAKING ASS THA FUCK ON SOMEWHERE. HIDING LIKE A BITCH MAKING UP LIES ABOUT BEING SICK SO THEM NC CRACKERS DONT BEAT YOU THE FUCK DOWN.


----------



## 187PURE

ARD I'M BOUT TO WASH THE HOGG AND POST SOME FLICS.. GET THIS THANG BACK CRACKIN


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

STFU Fundi/Buford.....don't come in here and say shit with your crippled, fat transformer lookin' ass!!!!!!!


----------



## payfred

LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

This heat wave getting to you fools! Some you'll need to get some pussy !


----------



## Tyrone

187PURE said:


> OH I'M COOL.. THE SHIT WAS OVER PAGES AGO WHEN CRENSHAW'S FINEST PULLED MY COAT TAIL EXPRESSING HIS FEELINGS.. NOBODY GAVE A DAMN NOR EXPRESSED AN OPPINION TIL ONE FOOL WALKED IN BLOWING SHIT OUT OF PROPORTION.. 'OLE SKOOL 97' IS ON TO SOMETHING ABOUT LEARNING/GROWNING FROM THESE SAD SET OF EVENTS.. BOTTOM LINE IS I'M A REAL ***** WITH NOTHING TO PROVE.. NOW IF A CAT WALKS IN HERE WITH PERSONAL ISSUES AGAINST ME, I DON'T BACK DOWN JACK! LIKE I SAID.. IT'S PERSONAL;; WHO GOES AT A ***** PAGE FOR PAGE IF HE AINT GOT NO KIND OF HATE OR ANYMOSITY.. BOTTOM LINE IS I'M DOING THE DAMN THANG


No one said anything because they didn't know that was you on the video until I said something. You went page for page with me because it's obvious you have animosity towards me. You could've ignored me, but you didn't. Instead you send me PM's stating we can/should keep this between us. The following day, afterdiscovering no one would co-sign your antics, you send me PM's laced with threats. Then post those same threats for all to see. You're stupid. Bottom line. You're a poor representation of lowriding by continuing to bring gang banging in to it. You're not a Crip. Never have been. For the millionth time, your supposed set is defunct, and you live in Philadelphia. Who there is going to check your credentials as a Crip. No one. You come talking the talk, dressing the part, and driving a lowrider. They're going to believe you because they don't know any better. If you're such an OG, go back to L.A. doing that. Hang out on Imperial and Western on a Saturday or Sunday night doing that and see what happens.


----------



## Tyrone

P.E. PREZ said:


> Not an audience homie just came in here to post and seen all this shit. Ijust wish we could all get along


I with you on that, 'P.E. Prez', but '187 Pure' shouldn't continue mix gang banging and lowriding together. They're not one in the same. 'P.E. Prez', answer honestly, could/would '187 Pure be able to/get away with what he did on that video in L.A.?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

how much it hit you for??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

64 CRAWLING said:


> how much it hit you for??


 ***** please. Answer your phone and you can have the nudes!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU AINT HIT ME UP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

64 CRAWLING said:


> YOU AINT HIT ME UP


PM me # . We got some catching up to do fool. I fin to take RV to Atlanta to party!


----------



## illstorm

*The great danger of conversion in all ages has been the character of pride. Circumstances being offered to the meaningless, the meaningless, feeling its fascination without understanding it, and being incapable of rising to it, drags it down to the level degradation. This is the legacy were leaving our children. In addition to the appetite for materiel collections. In addition to social dependency, the perverted fascination, the fixation for social illustration. Voyeuristic affirmations, Lay it low conversations, authentication, PM confirmation, cyber-escalation. Ending in community emasculation. Giving credence to the superficial at the same time pushing educational abstinence for the more direct approach. Lets take it to the streets folk....Cause you know I’m that *****.... Right......!!!*:guns::burn:


_Bottom line raise it up fam. Despite personal beliefs everyone here is a man. A father, the truth to a son or a daughter. Not only our thinking but actions need to be a hole lot smarter. Until then .......Our progress will move no further.. 
__*Now back to your regularly schedule program*_​


----------



## 48221

illstorm said:


> *The great danger of conversion in all ages has been the character of pride. Circumstances being offered to the meaningless, the meaningless, feeling its fascination without understanding it, and being incapable of rising to it, drags it down to the level degradation. This is the legacy were leaving our children. In addition to the appetite for materiel collections. In addition to social dependency, the perverted fascination, the fixation for social illustration. Voyeuristic affirmations, Lay it low conversations, authentication, PM confirmation, cyber-escalation. Ending in community emasculation. Giving credence to the superficial at the same time pushing educational abstinence for the more direct approach. Lets take it to the streets folk....Cause you know I’m that *****.... Right......!!!*:guns::burn:
> 
> 
> _Bottom line raise it up fam. Despite personal beliefs everyone here is a man. A father, the truth to a son or a daughter. Not only our thinking but actions need to be a hole lot smarter. Until then .......Our progress will move no further..
> __*Now back to your regularly schedule program*_​



Where's the blame ****** verbage?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

96ROADMASTER said:


> PM me # . We got some catching up to do fool. I fin to take RV to Atlanta to party!


I see your still using your own picture as your avatar smh


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

illstorm said:


> *The great danger of conversion in all ages has been the character of pride. Circumstances being offered to the meaningless, the meaningless, feeling its fascination without understanding it, and being incapable of rising to it, drags it down to the level degradation. This is the legacy were leaving our children. In addition to the appetite for materiel collections. In addition to social dependency, the perverted fascination, the fixation for social illustration. Voyeuristic affirmations, Lay it low conversations, authentication, PM confirmation, cyber-escalation. Ending in community emasculation. Giving credence to the superficial at the same time pushing educational abstinence for the more direct approach. Lets take it to the streets folk....Cause you know I’m that *****.... Right......!!!*:guns::burn:
> 
> 
> _Bottom line raise it up fam. Despite personal beliefs everyone here is a man. A father, the truth to a son or a daughter. Not only our thinking but actions need to be a hole lot smarter. Until then .......Our progress will move no further..
> __*Now back to your regularly schedule program*_​


watcha!!!! orale carnal shauuu!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I see your still using your own picture as your avatar smh


 Funny! Short and stubby! Now go drink a vitamin Water!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

96ROADMASTER said:


> Funny! Short and stubby! Now go drink a vitamin Water!


But my body don't look like a stack of chocolate donuts!


----------



## 48221

96ROADMASTER said:


> Funny! Short and stubby! Now go drink a vitamin Water!


CF is the homie!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

EBAY said:


> CF is the homie!


 x2 :yes:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Tyrone said:


> I with you on that, 'P.E. Prez', but '187 Pure' shouldn't continue mix gang banging and lowriding together. They're not one in the same. 'P.E. Prez', answer honestly, could/would '187 Pure be able to/get away with what he did on that video in L.A.?


 :nosad: Nope but look homie said he made a mistake so let's let it go homie and let's see some more nice ass car's. CRENSHAW'S FINEST wutt up homie :wave:


----------



## Skim

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> But my body don't look like a stack of chocolate donuts!


aw hell naw he just said your build look like some coiled up doo doo.


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> :nosad: Nope but look homie said he made a mistake so let's let it go homie and let's see some more nice ass car's. CRENSHAW'S FINEST wutt up homie :wave:


x2 and a couple people asked me to clean up the last several pages of the topic so i may have deleted some of yalls posts, if I did, dont be mad at me cuz I did it in the best interest of the topic nothing personal ya dig! now lets move forward please.


----------



## garageartguy

Skim said:


> x2 and a couple people asked me to clean up the last several pages of the topic so i may have deleted some of yalls posts, if I did, dont be mad at me cuz I did it in the best interest of the topic nothing personal ya dig! now lets move forward please.


LIKE A


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:inout:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> x2 and a couple people asked me to clean up the last several pages of the topic so i may have deleted some of yalls posts, if I did, dont be mad at me cuz I did it in the best interest of the topic nothing personal ya dig! now lets move forward please.


 :h5: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> x2 and a couple people asked me to clean up the last several pages of the topic so i may have deleted some of yalls posts, if I did, dont be mad at me cuz I did it in the best interest of the topic nothing personal ya dig! now lets move forward please.


Wait...so my recipe I posted for meatloaf is gone..? WTF Skim...WTF!!! lol..jk man, good call bro, keep the BS out of here..aka OT free!


----------



## payfred

look what topic I found :shocked:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/157054-1964-impala-ss-hardtop-trade-og-un-cut-impala.html


----------



## TWSTDFRO

another Big Fish cover did by Earn$


----------



## Skim

TWSTDFRO said:


> another Big Fish cover did by Earn$
> View attachment 342405


 thats right homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim's ol dusty ass is a mod...oh lawd


----------



## Skim

Pitbullx said:


> Skim's ol dusty ass is a mod...oh lawd


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Quite.


----------



## 187PURE

Pitbullx said:


> Skim's ol dusty ass is a mod...oh lawd


DAMN *****, WHERE YOU BEEN?


----------



## 84 Fleetwood

From 1991 Compton/Los Angeles


----------



## 187PURE

84 Fleetwood said:


> From 1991 Compton/Los Angeles


GOOD SHIT RITE THERE.. I REALLY MISS THE OLD DAYS


----------



## warning




----------



## 187PURE

Tyrone said:


> No one said anything because they didn't know that was you on the video until I said something. You went page for page with me because it's obvious you have animosity towards me. You could've ignored me, but you didn't. Instead you send me PM's stating we can/should keep this between us. The following day, afterdiscovering no one would co-sign your antics, you send me PM's laced with threats. Then post those same threats for all to see. You're stupid. Bottom line. You're a poor representation of lowriding by continuing to bring gang banging in to it. You're not a Crip. Never have been. For the millionth time, your supposed set is defunct, and you live in Philadelphia. Who there is going to check your credentials as a Crip. No one. You come talking the talk, dressing the part, and driving a lowrider. They're going to believe you because they don't know any better. If you're such an OG, go back to L.A. doing that. Hang out on Imperial and Western on a Saturday or Sunday night doing that and see what happens.


you rite


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Warning...about to vent..

Felt like this today...cooperate America just dont know...got a 90s G up in the meeting..manager had me feeling like .." Fool dont you know I would get up in this itch and get to Flashing" But I kept it cool, and spoke real intelligent to eam and had em apologizing..lol.....10 years ago I would whooped that ass with the keyboard lol....even afterwards I felt like telling em all... "don't let the Bachorlers degree fool yah ..I was active in it cuzzo!!!" lol.


----------



## 187PURE

warning said:


>


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Warning...about to vent..
> 
> Felt like this today...cooperate America just dont know...got a 90s G up in the meeting..manager had me feeling like .." Fool dont you know I would get up in this itch and get to Flashing" But I kept it cool, and spoke real intelligent to eam and had em apologizing..lol.....10 years ago I would whooped that ass with the keyboard lol....even afterwards I felt like telling em all... "don't let the Bachorlers degree fool yah ..I was active in it cuzzo!!!" lol.


YEAH ***** THAT'S THAT WORK RITE THERE.. "THE ELEMENT OF SUPRISE" IS A DOPE ALBUM


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

84 Fleetwood said:


> From 1991 Compton/Los Angeles


6th street bridge
johnnys pastrami on adams
crenshaw and adams
crenshaw and king parking lot (where the mall stands now)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> aw hell naw he just said your build look like some coiled up doo doo.


yup, ***** looks like a chcolate frozen yogurt machine squirted his ass out! lmao


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> :nosad: Nope but look homie said he made a mistake so let's let it go homie and let's see some more nice ass car's. CRENSHAW'S FINEST wutt up homie :wave:


whats up playa


----------



## D-BO

I want to dedicate this joint to my BIG homie/ brother, 187 Pure! I'd also like to give a shout out to Skim, Eazy, Snow and Fred! Yall brothers keep me motivated...peace and one luv!


----------



## 187PURE

D-BO said:


> I want to dedicate this joint to my BIG homie/ brother, 187 Pure! I'd also like to give a shout out to Skim, Eazy, Snow and Fred! Yall brothers keep me motivated...peace and one luv!


DAMN RITE D-BO! REAL RECOGNIZE REAL.. RIP BREED- MUCH LUV


----------



## 187PURE

TO ALL IN THIS THREAD: 

I KNOW I GET UNDER ****** SKIN WITH MY HOOD/GANGSTA MENTALITY.. BUT HEY, GOD DON'T MAKE US PERFECT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> whats up playa


 SAME OLE SHIT HOMIE TRYIN TO MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO. WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU??????


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> SAME OLE SHIT HOMIE TRYIN TO MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO. WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU??????


----------



## payfred

D-BO said:


> I want to dedicate this joint to my BIG homie/ brother, 187 Pure! I'd also like to give a shout out to Skim, Eazy, Snow and Fred! Yall brothers keep me motivated...peace and one luv!


 That's what's up homie! We'll kick it when i get down there for that firme estilo show :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


>


 WUTT UP WIT IT HOMIE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> SAME OLE SHIT HOMIE TRYIN TO MAKE IT DO WHAT IT DO. WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU??????


Pushin' on getting my car out for next Summer. It's just so expensive. This past Sunday's show in L.A. made me really motivated. Did you go?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> TO ALL IN THIS THREAD:
> 
> I KNOW I GET UNDER ****** SKIN WITH MY HOOD/GANGSTA MENTALITY.. BUT HEY, GOD DON'T MAKE US PERFECT


Thats true bro but he does hold us accountable. It's never to late to change and realize how deep and respect-worthy lowriding today really is.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Pushin' on getting my car out for next Summer. It's just so expensive. This past Sunday's show in L.A. made me really motivated. Did you go?


 YES SIR  HAD A BALL HOMIE!!!!!! IM TRYING TO FINISH MY CAR TO BUT LIKE YOU SAID HOMIE SO EXPENSIVE. SHIT I HAVE BEEN DOING THE UNDERCARRIAGE FOR 8 MONTH'S :roflmao: PLUS IM TRYING TO MOVE BACC TO L.A. SO I KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT :yessad:


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> TO ALL IN THIS THREAD:
> 
> I KNOW I GET UNDER ****** SKIN WITH MY HOOD/GANGSTA MENTALITY.. BUT HEY, GOD DON'T MAKE US PERFECT


Homie i done bent many corners in my 50 years and have yet to meet the perfect gangster..lol. Be grateful for this gift and next time you wash the lac..rollin hot as hell,dip for the g's behind the walls and the riders that are no longer with us.


----------



## Eazy

D-BO said:


> I want to dedicate this joint to my BIG homie/ brother, 187 Pure! I'd also like to give a shout out to Skim, Eazy, Snow and Fred! Yall brothers keep me motivated...peace and one luv!


Whaz up fam"i"ly!!!! You checc out that youtube video I put up of my cousin shit on tha book?.... the title is ..... *3X Hard in Traffic *.... that Cutlass is soooo stupid clean, been a long 5-6 years putting that thing together but it was worth it


----------



## Eazy

Ole School 97 said:


> Homie i done bent many corners in my 50 years and have yet to meet the perfect gangster..lol. Be grateful for this gift and next time you wash the lac..rollin hot as hell,dip for the g's behind the walls and the riders that are no longer with us.


And thats real.


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP WIT IT HOMIE


NEED FRONT TIRES AGAIN.. THAT 3 WHEELIN COSTS


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> NEED FRONT TIRES AGAIN.. THAT 3 WHEELIN COSTS


 :yes: YES SIR IT SURE DO


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :yes: YES SIR IT SURE DO


PROBLEM IS, IT'S HARD TO FIND A 13" WHITE WALL IN PHILLY


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> PROBLEM IS, IT'S HARD TO FIND A 13" WHITE WALL IN PHILLY


ebay Fam...shipped right to you.


----------



## 187PURE

Ole School 97 said:


> ebay Fam...shipped right to you.


OH YEAH, DAMN.. GOOD LOOKN


----------



## 187PURE

[/QUOTE]

LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER'S OLD BROUGHAM.. SAME TAG AND EVERTHING:shocked:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


>


LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER'S OLD BROUGHAM.. SAME TAG AND EVERTHING:shocked:[/QUOTE]i think those where majestics carts,the 65 looks real familuar???? is that ac`s 5?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> OH YEAH, DAMN.. GOOD LOOKN


Dude! Come on! You aint no Ryder. Ole wamkster! Put some work in. And shelve them shits like 2012 coming!


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> Dude! Come on! You aint no Ryder. Ole wamkster! Put some work in. And shelve them shits like 2012 coming!


Come on man you been doin good lately. Dont start wit that dumb shit again :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Come on man you been doin good lately. Dont start wit that dumb shit again :nono:


Yes sir. 

But I was just basically saying . 187 needs to keep a eye out. Every corner market , flee market , tire shop I swing by. I ask. And if they have I get ! I had a shelf of 14z and 13z tire when I was running them.. So it aint that hard to get tires. Just got to plan ahead of a blow out or worn out tire. but I'm a natural deal hunter / shopper.  Hell any white wall is hard now.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


>


LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER'S OLD BROUGHAM.. SAME TAG AND EVERTHING:shocked:[/QUOTE]


RIP Breed! That album still in my tape deck! Ya the Buick has a deck still!!:rofl::biggrin:


----------



## Ole School 97

96ROADMASTER said:


> LOOKS LIKE GANGSTER'S OLD BROUGHAM.. SAME TAG AND EVERTHING:shocked:



RIP Breed! That album still in my tape deck! Ya the Buick has a deck still!!:rofl::biggrin:[/QUOTE]Post pictures of your cars...lets see how you brothas roll.


----------



## 48221

Ole School 97 said:


> ebay Fam...shipped right to you.


I am sold out.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> PROBLEM IS, IT'S HARD TO FIND A 13" WHITE WALL IN PHILLY


lol...It;s hard to find those here in L.A. now. You can either get those ugly Milestars or you can get the new 5.20's like most of us are doing.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

EBAY said:


> I am sold out.


lol...

good seeing you at the show bro.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> YES SIR  HAD A BALL HOMIE!!!!!! IM TRYING TO FINISH MY CAR TO BUT LIKE YOU SAID HOMIE SO EXPENSIVE. SHIT I HAVE BEEN DOING THE UNDERCARRIAGE FOR 8 MONTH'S :roflmao: PLUS IM TRYING TO MOVE BACC TO L.A. SO I KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT :yessad:


Yeah man i had a fuckin' blast at that show man. 

just stay focused and sacrifice for your ride homie. Don't trick off your money either lol


----------



## 48221

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> lol...
> 
> good seeing you at the show bro.


You too dogg, you looked tired as fuck.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

EBAY said:


> You too dogg, you looked tired as fuck.


I was lol. I was there setting up our cars 10 hours on friday and another ten on saturday and worked graveyard shift inbetween so when Sunday came i was loaded on redbulls and 5 hour energys....lol. i'm just barley recovering now.


----------



## Skim

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> lol...It;s hard to find those here in L.A. now. You can either get those ugly Milestars or you can get the new 5.20's like most of us are doing.


the marshall 155x80x13 are still available and dont look ugly like the milestars. theres people selling them for 45 each in the wheel and tire forum and they ship to your door. skinny whitewall


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> the marshall 155x80x13 are still available and dont look ugly like the milestars. theres people selling them for 45 each in the wheel and tire forum and they ship to your door. skinny whitewall


thats good to know. i didint know that.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yeah man i had a fuckin' blast at that show man.
> 
> just stay focused and sacrifice for your ride homie. Don't trick off your money either lol


 :roflmao: YEA THAT'S THE PROBLEM GOT TO STOP TRICKING. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE, I GOT A CHANCE TO MEET EBAY AND ROBLEDO AT CARL'S JR REAL COOL GUY'S. MAYBE NEXT TIME BIG HOMIE :yes:.


----------



## Eazy

No crying here in St. Louis no Cali connect or not, we get it done. WE INDIVIDUALS BABY!!!

My Prez OG Chris 62 Vert. EVERYTHING DONE HERE IN ST. LOUIS.. FROM THE PAINT TO INSIDE THE TRUNK TO THE REDONE TOP TO THE _*MURAL*_ ON THE TRUNK!!!

THIS HOW WE GETDOWN


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Ole School 97

Excellent. Its your passion that shows more so than your geography....the deuce is general hospital clean.


----------



## Eazy

AND THATS REAL RAP... IF THIS WHAT YOU LOVE YOU'LL MAKE IT HAPPEN WHEREVER!!! AND IM SURE MORE PREZ WILL LOVE THE COMPLIMENT HAHAHA!!! RIGHT ON HOMIE.. I'LL HAVE PICS OF MY BROUGHAM AFTER I GET THE STRIPE'N DONE TOMORROW... GOTTA KEEP THIS BLAC LOWRIDER THREAD POPPIN.. I BEEN GONE FROM IT FOR TOO LONG


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

keep em rollin


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## Skim

Eazy said:


> AND THATS REAL RAP... IF THIS WHAT YOU LOVE YOU'LL MAKE IT HAPPEN WHEREVER!!! AND IM SURE MORE PREZ WILL LOVE THE COMPLIMENT HAHAHA!!! RIGHT ON HOMIE.. I'LL HAVE PICS OF MY BROUGHAM AFTER I GET THE STRIPE'N DONE TOMORROW... GOTTA KEEP THIS BLAC LOWRIDER THREAD POPPIN.. I BEEN GONE FROM IT FOR TOO LONG


thats real man. The town I live in only has 1,979 people in it. you just gotta do what u gotta do no matter where you are at.


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## Skim

talented brotha


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Thanx


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> No crying here in St. Louis no Cali connect or not, we get it done. WE INDIVIDUALS BABY!!!
> 
> My Prez OG Chris 62 Vert. EVERYTHING DONE HERE IN ST. LOUIS.. FROM THE PAINT TO INSIDE THE TRUNK TO THE REDONE TOP TO THE _*MURAL*_ ON THE TRUNK!!!
> 
> THIS HOW WE GETDOWN


 THAT BITCH IS CLEAN HOMIE:h5:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

Eazy said:


> No crying here in St. Louis no Cali connect or not, we get it done. WE INDIVIDUALS BABY!!!
> 
> My Prez OG Chris 62 Vert. EVERYTHING DONE HERE IN ST. LOUIS.. FROM THE PAINT TO INSIDE THE TRUNK TO THE REDONE TOP TO THE _*MURAL*_ ON THE TRUNK!!!
> 
> THIS HOW WE GETDOWN


dam that bitch is clean


----------



## Skim

Eazy said:


> No crying here in St. Louis no Cali connect or not, we get it done. WE INDIVIDUALS BABY!!!
> 
> My Prez OG Chris 62 Vert. EVERYTHING DONE HERE IN ST. LOUIS.. FROM THE PAINT TO INSIDE THE TRUNK TO THE REDONE TOP TO THE _*MURAL*_ ON THE TRUNK!!!
> 
> THIS HOW WE GETDOWN


I was really hopin to see this car in Tulsa and meet you finally. U gonna be at the next individuals picnic?


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Dude! Come on! You aint no Ryder. Ole wamkster! Put some work in. And shelve them shits like 2012 coming!


man, there u go again with your bullshit.187 has a lowrider, u don't. Case closed.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice!


----------



## Eazy

Skim said:


> I was really hopin to see this car in Tulsa and meet you finally. U gonna be at the next individuals picnic?


Damn right Skim!! We gotta do that homie.. the next "I" picnic is ours here in St. Louis next weekend on August 12th-14th. we got a meeting tomorrow so I'll find out who else has one coming up... But we gone have to chop it up:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

Skim said:


> thats real man. The town I live in only has 1,979 people in it. you just gotta do what u gotta do no matter where you are at.


You feel me and you know St. Louis is huge but when we get in traffic these clean ass cars (theres a difference, clean demands respect) we shut shit down.... This is grown man shit... and how I know that is because real recognize real and with that being said I be having OG's run up on me in the ride like "Right On OG!" LOL I be thinking to myself like "shit....I'm only 27 hahaha" its just love man for real.. this lowriding shit...? NOTHING LIKE IT!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> You feel me and you know St. Louis is huge but when we get in traffic these clean ass cars (theres a difference, clean demands respect) we shut shit down.... This is grown man shit... and how I know that is because real recognize real and with that being said I be having OG's run up on me in the ride like "Right On OG!" LOL I be thinking to myself like "shit....I'm only 27 hahaha" its just love man for real.. this lowriding shit...? NOTHING LIKE IT!


 KEEP TIPPIN HOMIE YOU ARE AN "OG" AT WHAT YOU DO!!!! KEEP IT TIPPIN "OG" :h5:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TWSTDFRO said:


> View attachment 345067


is that you? I've seen you walking around your like the only 6'5 rastafarian dude at a lowrider car show lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao: YEA THAT'S THE PROBLEM GOT TO STOP TRICKING. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE, I GOT A CHANCE TO MEET EBAY AND ROBLEDO AT CARL'S JR REAL COOL GUY'S. MAYBE NEXT TIME BIG HOMIE :yes:.


We'll meetup. I'm always around somewhere. Ha! And yeah, no trickn' playa...keep it P.I. to you D.I...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> We'll meetup. I'm always around somewhere. Ha! And yeah, no trickn' playa...keep it P.I. to you D.I...


 THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1

WHAT IT DO


----------



## P.E. PREZ

bigtroubles1 said:


> WHAT IT DO


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

So legs and back felt decent. And I was tired of sitting around . So I fired up RM to put gas in and we found a Organic ice cream shop down town Raliegh. Whoopee. place was packed though.. Even flavours where dye free. So it all looked like vanilla unless you had stuff mixed in..:rofl:


----------



## payfred

Eazy said:


> No crying here in St. Louis no Cali connect or not, we get it done. WE INDIVIDUALS BABY!!!My Prez OG Chris 62 Vert. EVERYTHING DONE HERE IN ST. LOUIS.. FROM THE PAINT TO INSIDE THE TRUNK TO THE REDONE TOP TO THE _*MURAL*_ ON THE TRUNK!!!THIS HOW WE GETDOWN


That's tight right there!


----------



## Ole School 97

I appreciate your skills...


----------



## Ole School 97

96ROADMASTER said:


> So legs and back felt decent. And I was tired of sitting around . So I fired up RM to put gas in and we found a Organic ice cream shop down town Raliegh. Whoopee. place was packed though.. Even flavours where dye free. So it all looked like vanilla unless you had stuff mixed in..:rofl:
> 
> View attachment 345568
> View attachment 345569


Nice ride folks...and time with "RM",the kids,you the shit!


----------



## Ole School 97

*Smile Now~Cry Later!*













This is my project that i started in may. After all that i have been through in the past 20 years,my passion has never ever left me...ever. It truly inspires a old cat when i see how serious people are about the quality of their rides. Shit im just blessed to be back in the game. Pac said is there a heaven for a "G"....Yea its lowriding.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> View attachment 345595
> View attachment 345593
> This is my project that i started in may. After all that i have been through in the past 20 years,my passion has never ever left me...ever. It truly inspires a old cat when i see how serious people are about the quality of their rides. Shit im just blessed to be back in the game. Pac said is there a heaven for a "G"....Yea its lowriding.


 THAT'S A NICE ASS PROJECT HOMIE!!!!!! GOOD LUCC HOMIE :h5:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Man...I cant wait to get back in the game. First I have to finish college, pay for a wedding , then purchase a new crib....after that ...Im hitting the game tough!


----------



## warning

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man...I cant wait to get back in the game. First I have to finish college, pay for a wedding , then purchase a new crib....after that ...Im hitting the game tough!


you buying a home in wyandotte? my homeboy bought some land out by lecompton ks , good price for 20 acres


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hopefully all had a good day today.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man...I cant wait to get back in the game. First I have to finish college, pay for a wedding , then purchase a new crib....after that ...Im hitting the game tough!


Unless you're some type of big baller you'll probably never lowride with all that^ hittin' your wallet. I'm serious.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Unless you're some type of big baller you'll probably never lowride with all that^ hittin' your wallet. I'm serious.


 Dude your a downer! I personally believe if the brotha speaks it into his life and writes it out. It will and can be done!


----------



## 48221

96ROADMASTER said:


> I personally believe if the brotha speaks it into his life and writes it out. It will and can be done!


I want to win the lotto,I want to win the lotto,I want to win the lotto,I want to win the lotto!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

EBAY said:


> I want to win the lotto,I want to win the lotto,I want to win the lotto,I want to win the lotto!


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ME 2,ME 2,ME 2,ME 2


----------



## Eazy

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ME 2,ME 2,ME 2,ME 2


damn right, damn right, damn right, damn right :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:rofl:

I claimed the lotto. and won $20 bucks of a dollar ticket. I guess I should have been direct with what I wanted..:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

LOL YOU GUYS GOT ME CTFU.. AND HOMIE WILL GET A LOWRIDER IF HE WANTS ONE BAD ENOUGH.. FUCK THE FAMILY CARD SHIT, HE CAN GET A G-BODY TO START OFF THEN FLIP IT FOR SOMETHING BETTER.. THAT'S WHAT'S IT'S ABOUT "DIPPIN AND TIPPIN"


----------



## 187PURE

AND O/G CHRIS IS DOIN THE DAMN THANG.. I ALWAYS WANTED A RAG DUCE SINCE MO MO's (RIP)


----------



## 187PURE

IT'S ASSHOLES LIKE THIS THAT GIVES MY CITY A BAD NAME


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just a shame!


----------



## BRASIL

187PURE said:


> IT'S ASSHOLES LIKE THIS THAT GIVES MY CITY A BAD NAME


and some say my country is dangerous...

shame


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A GOOD WEEK FELLAS


----------



## 187PURE

6mtxptpfM8s&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mtxptpfM8s&feature=related


----------



## 187PURE

ZKInchXFeAU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKInchXFeAU&feature=related


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man...I cant wait to get back in the game. First I have to finish college, pay for a wedding , then purchase a new crib....after that ...Im hitting the game tough!


You can do it homeboy! Just try not to let anything sidetrack you


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> You can do it homeboy! Just try not to let anything sidetrack you


 X2 YOU WILL FIND A WAY HOMIE STAY ON TRACC AND CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> X2 YOU WILL FIND A WAY HOMIE STAY ON TRACC AND CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING :h5:


x187


----------



## Skim

TONE LOCO said:


> what ever happened to this car
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:wave:sup brothas


----------



## bigtroubles1

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Unless you're some type of big baller you'll probably never lowride with all that^ hittin' your wallet. I'm serious.


it can be done. i aint no baller and lowride. i bought a crib , went ta school, got a lowrider and 2 dailys , a daughter <--- mos expensive .. . time and patience my brotha


----------



## bigtroubles1

i notice more brothers in primarily hispanic clubs, u guys think thats because blk clubs are falling off or ???


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Already own two houses down there...24th and wood and down on 5th st...aint worth shit tho, baught them from the state on a tax sale.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

payfred said:


> You can do it homeboy! Just try not to let anything sidetrack you





P.E. PREZ said:


> X2 YOU WILL FIND A WAY HOMIE STAY ON TRACC AND CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING :h5:


Appreciate it! Back in the day I would of put the car shit first , but you get older and priorities become different, but that doesn't mean your desire to ryde changes. I started at 13 back in 1990 with a lowrider bike built by my cousin and I, 79 coup deville at 16 with hammers and vogues , then got my first set of Ds at 17 on it.....after that built a few more rides 86 grand prix lifted, 81 cut lifted, and a 79 Malibu lifted. The next car I want to build is going to be my dream car...63 rag , so thats why I say I need to take care of these three things first over the next year or two so I can put all my effort , time and most importantly...MONEY into it lol.


----------



## bigtroubles1

913ryderWYCO said:


> Already own two houses down there...24th and wood and down on 5th st...aint worth shit tho, baught them from the state on a tax sale.


sale the houses and get yur 63 :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

YO EAZY, YOU GOT 10 BATTERIES ON YOUR GATE RIGHT? HOW MAN LICKS TIL YOU FRIED YOUR MOTOR? I'M THINKING BOUT PUTING 2 IN PARALLEL, THEN ALL THE REST IN SERIES WITH THOSE.. THEORETICALLY, THAT'S 9 BATTERIES


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

bigtroubles1 said:


> i notice more brothers in primarily hispanic clubs, u guys think thats because blk clubs are falling off or ???


na homie people get in were THEY feel more comfortable. my club is all black! a couple of mixed brothers but all black! and around here this ain't seen.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

bigtroubles1 said:


> i notice more brothers in primarily hispanic clubs, u guys think thats because blk clubs are falling off or ???


I don't think so, in some ways it looks like blk clubs are coming out harder, but thats just my opt.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I don't think so, in some ways it looks like blk clubs are coming out harder, but thats just my opt.


agreed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

bigtroubles1 said:


> i notice more brothers in primarily hispanic clubs, u guys think thats because blk clubs are falling off or ???


not by anymeans, infact I think predominantly black clubs are finally being recognized as being so deep thanks to guys like Big Fish, hogg, KJ, big Cee, etc filming it that showed that lowriding wasnt just what you saw on the pages of Lowrider Magazine and that infact it wasnt all about whittier blvd, it was a whole other side of town on the Shaw that is popping off and that there are plenty of plaques you only see flying in the streets and hardly ever featured in the magazines. And these plaques are from the black side of lowriding.


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> not by anymeans, infact I think predominantly black clubs are finally being recognized as being so deep thanks to guys like Big Fish, hogg, KJ, big Cee, etc filming it that showed that lowriding wasnt just what you saw on the pages of Lowrider Magazine and that infact it wasnt all about whittier blvd, it was a whole other side of town on the Shaw that is popping off and that there are plenty of plaques you only see flying in the streets and hardly ever featured in the magazines. And these plaques are from the black side of lowriding.


YEAH.. I WAS TRIPPING OFF 'DO $UMTHIN' CAR CLUB


----------



## payfred

bigtroubles1 said:


> i notice more brothers in primarily hispanic clubs, u guys think thats because blk clubs are falling off or ???


All the clubs nowadays are pretty much mixed with no color lines even the ones that used to be all brothas


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> not by anymeans, infact I think predominantly black clubs are finally being recognized as being so deep thanks to guys like Big Fish, hogg, KJ, big Cee, etc filming it that showed that lowriding wasnt just what you saw on the pages of Lowrider Magazine and that infact it wasnt all about whittier blvd, it was a whole other side of town on the Shaw that is popping off and that there are plenty of plaques you only see flying in the streets and hardly ever featured in the magazines. And these plaques are from the black side of lowriding.


Black lowriders is all I really saw growing up. When i was still in school I worked at the taco bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I caught the RTD to work, but on Sundays I would walk slow all the way down the shaw when i got off work. Just jockin all the brothas out there dippin. They was pulling hoes left and right. I was on foot so all i could do is watch. Brothas BEEN doin this!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Black lowriders is all I really saw growing up. When i was still in school I worked at the taco bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I caught the RTD to work, but on Sundays I would walk slow all the way down the shaw when i got off work. Just jockin all the brothas out there dippin. They was pulling hoes left and right. I was on foot so all i could do is watch. Brothas BEEN doin this!


 THE HOMIE SAID R.T.D:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S SOME OG SHIT. BUT YEA THAT'S ALL I SEEN AT CRENSHAW HIGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ole School 97

payfred said:


> Black lowriders is all I really saw growing up. When i was still in school I worked at the taco bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I caught the RTD to work, but on Sundays I would walk slow all the way down the shaw when i got off work. Just jockin all the brothas out there dippin. They was pulling hoes left and right. I was on foot so all i could do is watch. Brothas BEEN doin this!


I remember there was a member of the "professionals" that lived a few houses from my grandmother and back then in the mid 70's the brothas use to meet at churches chicken on vermont and imperial,then at the buger king on crenshaw and jefferson after that. If i cut my first car in 1975 and i was a rookie,brothas done been at this way longer than some would even realize. I had to go to pally's in pico rivera for most of my parts....lowrider show was at the coliseum back then.


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> THE HOMIE SAID R.T.D:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S SOME OG SHIT. BUT YEA THAT'S ALL I SEEN AT CRENSHAW HIGH!!!!!!!!


Hell yea dog the 210 then I would get off at MLK at jump on the 105 :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

1bad-azz cadi said:


> na homie people get in were THEY feel more comfortable. my club is all black! a couple of mixed brothers but all black! and around here this ain't seen.


this is what i like to see ...but yur in texas thats a whole notha swag out there


----------



## bigtroubles1

payfred said:


> Hell yea dog the 210 then I would get off at MLK at jump on the 105 :roflmao:


hec ya the 210 dwn crenshaw, south bay mall to dwntown la haha:rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> All the clubs nowadays are pretty much mixed with no color lines even the ones that used to be all brothas


what about east la? heard them boys out there be trippin


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Hell yea dog the 210 then I would get off at MLK at jump on the 105 :roflmao:


 :roflmao:THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

64 CRAWLING said:


> what about east la? heard them boys out there be trippin


I dunno about east la I don't think I've ever been there. Come to think about it how do you grow up your whole life in one city and never see all parts of it?


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao:THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


Ay you went to Crenshaw? Man I went to Dorsey we fucken hated yall but you know how that shit go. It's all love now we made it this far


----------



## 48221

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao:THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup:


what up pe prez? hope things are tworking ur way sir.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Ay you went to Crenshaw? Man I went to Dorsey we fucken hated yall but you know how that shit go. It's all love now we made it this far


 YOU KNOW HOW IT GO HOMIE!!!!!!! HELL YEA IT'S ALL LOVE NOW HOMIE WE GREW UP AND WAS BLESSED TO MOVE ON WITH OUR LIVE'S :biggrin:. ALOT OF ME AND YOUR HOMIES DIDNT MAKE IT OUT OF THERE TEEN'S!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE TRYING TO GET MY GARAGE LIKE YOUR'S :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> I dunno about east la I don't think I've ever been there. Come to think about it how do you grow up your whole life in one city and never see all parts of it?


LOL I HEAR THAT,JUST ASKED CUZ I KNOW A FEW CATS THAT I KNOW THAT ARE BLACK THAT HAD WENT TO SHOWS IN E LA AND THEY DONT LIKE BLACKS AT ALL


----------



## 6DEUCE6

64 CRAWLING said:


> what about east la? heard them boys out there be trippin


I live on the Eastside. I've rolled to shows in East Los, Whittier, Montebello, etc., always solo. Rarely see another Brotha. I cruise down Whittier Blvd and get thumbs up from the vets in the bombs. Nobody ever trips. Some surprised looks on occasion, but no mad doggin' or bad vibes. We all like the same shit. It's like anywhere else, if you're cool, they're cool...just my experience.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THIS WAS A FEW YEARS AGO BUT PROBLY CHANGED BUT I FEEL YOU 62, SPEAKIN OF THUMBS UP POST PICS OF THE DUECE:biggrin:!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

EBAY said:


> what up pe prez? hope things are tworking ur way sir.


 WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> YOU KNOW HOW IT GO HOMIE!!!!!!! HELL YEA IT'S ALL LOVE NOW HOMIE WE GREW UP AND WAS BLESSED TO MOVE ON WITH OUR LIVE'S :biggrin:. ALOT OF ME AND YOUR HOMIES DIDNT MAKE IT OUT OF THERE TEEN'S!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE TRYING TO GET MY GARAGE LIKE YOUR'S :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Wuz gud folks .


----------



## 187PURE

JUST GOT WORD FROM SWITCHMAN THAT THIS BROTHA "FLOSS-C" WAS KILLED SUNDAY MORNING








US BROTHAS NEED TO KEEP PEACE AMONG US.. AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE'RE ALL WE GOT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> JUST GOT WORD FROM SWITCHMAN THAT THIS BROTHA "FLOSS-C" WAS KILLED SUNDAY MORNING
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> US BROTHAS NEED TO KEEP PEACE AMONG US.. AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE'RE ALL WE GOT


 :angel:


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> JUST GOT WORD FROM SWITCHMAN THAT THIS BROTHA "FLOSS-C" WAS KILLED SUNDAY MORNING
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> US BROTHAS NEED TO KEEP PEACE AMONG US.. AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE'RE ALL WE GOT


damn I see him on big fish all the time thats too bad.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

rip


----------



## slickpanther

bigtroubles1 said:


> this is what i like to see ...but yur in texas thats a whole notha swag out there


I like to see this too and am happy to be a part of history in my home town. In areas like mine, I think a lot of blacks shy away from uniting and putting together functions for us in fear of what the rest of the predominantly Hispanic lowrider community may think, perhaps viewing such groups as militant, angry, separatists. I also noticed that in my home town, many non Hispanics seem to break their necks trying to be excepted by the lowrider community and seem to look at their own brother with a critical eye. But the truth of the matter is that our contributions to the lowrider community are far too great for us to ignore and to not to rejoice over. The Hispanics have car clubs like "Latin paradise", "Brown Pride", "Brown Persuasion" and so forth. I don't think that brothers should be manipulated into feeling that we are angry racists for putting up something for us by us. After all, in my opinion, we bring swag and humor to the game.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Wud up Bradas
Glad to see page has pregressed without all da Drama......


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TWSTDFRO said:


> Wud up Bradas
> Glad to see page has pregressed without all da Drama......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

TWSTDFRO said:


> Wud up Bradas
> Glad to see page has pregressed without all da Drama......


x2


----------



## Eazy

Whaz up homies..... We flying Big Fish into St. Louis this Friday for our picnic this Sunday to film and do what he do!!! If y'all new to this thread then y'all don't know how I'm a fool with the camera... I been away from taking pictures cuzz I been in traffic hangin' bangin' and swangin lol!!!! But I'm bout to start bac floodin this page wit photos!! ITS ON!! HOLLA AT Y"ALL IN A MINUTE!!


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> JUST GOT WORD FROM SWITCHMAN THAT THIS BROTHA "FLOSS-C" WAS KILLED SUNDAY MORNING
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> US BROTHAS NEED TO KEEP PEACE AMONG US.. AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE'RE ALL WE GOT


R.I.P~Smile Now~Cry Later


----------



## Eazy

187PURE said:


> JUST GOT WORD FROM SWITCHMAN THAT THIS BROTHA "FLOSS-C" WAS KILLED SUNDAY MORNING
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> US BROTHAS NEED TO KEEP PEACE AMONG US.. AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE'RE ALL WE GOT


L.R.I.P to the homie :angel:


----------



## DENVER LANE

http://youtu.be/pgGVtglJRWghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgGVtglJRWg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> I like to see this too and am happy to be a part of history in my home town. In areas like mine, I think a lot of blacks shy away from uniting and putting together functions for us in fear of what the rest of the predominantly Hispanic lowrider community may think, perhaps viewing such groups as militant, angry, separatists. I also noticed that in my home town, many non Hispanics seem to break their necks trying to be excepted by the lowrider community and seem to look at their own brother with a critical eye. But the truth of the matter is that our contributions to the lowrider community are far too great for us to ignore and to not to rejoice over. The Hispanics have car clubs like "Latin paradise", "Brown Pride", "Brown Persuasion" and so forth. I don't think that brothers should be manipulated into feeling that we are angry racists for putting up something for us by us. After all, in my opinion, we bring swag and humor to the game.


chuchhhhh my brother:h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> Whaz up homies..... We flying Big Fish into St. Louis this Friday for our picnic this Sunday to film and do what he do!!! If y'all new to this thread then y'all don't know how I'm a fool with the camera... I been away from taking pictures cuzz I been in traffic hangin' bangin' and swangin lol!!!! But I'm bout to start bac floodin this page wit photos!! ITS ON!! HOLLA AT Y"ALL IN A MINUTE!!


 WUTT UP EAZY :wave: LET'S SEE THOSE PICS HOMIE :yes:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

DANG I cant wait to see some real STL action.


----------



## Eazy

This was last year at our first picnic after we stopped doing Blac Sunday....

Hollyhood 63


----------



## Eazy

My Prez OG Chris smashin' in his other 62 "Exodus"


----------



## Eazy

We was leading the pac so no pics of errbody else for real lol!! but it was at least 15 cars dippin wit us..


----------



## Eazy

The homie Ice and Switchman in Hollyhood and OG Chris in Exodus smashin down Chambers Rd.


----------



## Ole School 97

Eazy said:


> The homie Ice and Switchman in Hollyhood and OG Chris in Exodus smashin down Chambers Rd.


Thats "G" shit at its best...damn its good to be a ridda!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> The homie Ice and Switchman in Hollyhood and OG Chris in Exodus smashin down Chambers Rd.


 THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE KEEP THEM COMING :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Clean rides. Got any pics layed out guys. I mean they are lowriders. That's what I like to see is panels on ground rolling down hwy! not knocking just asking?


----------



## DKM ATX

187PURE said:


> JUST GOT WORD FROM SWITCHMAN THAT THIS BROTHA "FLOSS-C" WAS KILLED SUNDAY MORNING
> View attachment 347124
> 
> 
> US BROTHAS NEED TO KEEP PEACE AMONG US.. AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE'RE ALL WE GOT


RIP-When does it end?


----------



## DKM ATX

Skim said:


> not by anymeans, infact I think predominantly black clubs are finally being recognized as being so deep thanks to guys like Big Fish, hogg, KJ, big Cee, etc filming it that showed that lowriding wasnt just what you saw on the pages of Lowrider Magazine and that infact it wasnt all about whittier blvd, it was a whole other side of town on the Shaw that is popping off and that there are plenty of plaques you only see flying in the streets and hardly ever featured in the magazines. And these plaques are from the black side of lowriding.


Well said Skimzilla


----------



## Cuban Dave

slickpanther said:


> I like to see this too and am happy to be a part of history in my home town. In areas like mine, I think a lot of blacks shy away from uniting and putting together functions for us in fear of what the rest of the predominantly Hispanic lowrider community may think, perhaps viewing such groups as militant, angry, separatists. I also noticed that in my home town, many non Hispanics seem to break their necks trying to be excepted by the lowrider community and seem to look at their own brother with a critical eye. But the truth of the matter is that our contributions to the lowrider community are far too great for us to ignore and to not to rejoice over. The Hispanics have car clubs like "Latin paradise", "Brown Pride", "Brown Persuasion" and so forth. I don't think that brothers should be manipulated into feeling that we are angry racists for putting up something for us by us. After all, in my opinion, we bring swag and humor to the game.


That was well said :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSCOTTY100

WADDUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSCOTTY100

waddup!!!!!


----------



## BIGSCOTTY100

slickpanther said:


> I like to see this too and am happy to be a part of history in my home town. In areas like mine, I think a lot of blacks shy away from uniting and putting together functions for us in fear of what the rest of the predominantly Hispanic lowrider community may think, perhaps viewing such groups as militant, angry, separatists. I also noticed that in my home town, many non Hispanics seem to break their necks trying to be excepted by the lowrider community and seem to look at their own brother with a critical eye. But the truth of the matter is that our contributions to the lowrider community are far too great for us to ignore and to not to rejoice over. The Hispanics have car clubs like "Latin paradise", "Brown Pride", "Brown Persuasion" and so forth. I don't think that brothers should be manipulated into feeling that we are angry racists for putting up something for us by us. After all, in my opinion, we bring swag and humor to the game.


waddup


----------



## BIGSCOTTY100

Eazy said:


> Whaz up homies..... We flying Big Fish into St. Louis this Friday for our picnic this Sunday to film and do what he do!!! If y'all new to this thread then y'all don't know how I'm a fool with the camera... I been away from taking pictures cuzz I been in traffic hangin' bangin' and swangin lol!!!! But I'm bout to start bac floodin this page wit photos!! ITS ON!! HOLLA AT Y"ALL IN A MINUTE!!


waddup


----------



## 6DEUCE6

64 CRAWLING said:


> THIS WAS A FEW YEARS AGO BUT PROBLY CHANGED BUT I FEEL YOU 62, SPEAKIN OF THUMBS UP POST PICS OF THE DUECE:biggrin:!!


Here's a pic from the Lowrider Mag show...


----------



## Eazy

96ROADMASTER said:


> Clean rides. Got any pics layed out guys. I mean they are lowriders. That's what I like to see is panels on ground rolling down hwy! not knocking just asking?


I wouldn't have any because thats not really our style here.... Nothing wrong with it, but we dont ride like that... We out clownin' skatin' and dippin', not really trying to lay frame and sit that low ridin' skatin' and dippin'...


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> chuchhhhh my brother:h5:


----------



## slickpanther

Skim said:


> not by anymeans, infact I think predominantly black clubs are finally being recognized as being so deep thanks to guys like Big Fish, hogg, KJ, big Cee, etc filming it that showed that lowriding wasnt just what you saw on the pages of Lowrider Magazine and that infact it wasnt all about whittier blvd, it was a whole other side of town on the Shaw that is popping off and that there are plenty of plaques you only see flying in the streets and hardly ever featured in the magazines. And these plaques are from the black side of lowriding.


Hmm sounds like Mike is rubbing off on you. he used to tell me that same thing all time.


----------



## slickpanther

BIGSCOTTY100 said:


> waddup


:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Eazy said:


> The homie Ice and Switchman in Hollyhood and OG Chris in Exodus smashin down Chambers Rd.


man we some ridin M.F.'s! I love being a black rider mayne!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> :wave:


Good Morning Fam ! STRICTLY !!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> Well said Skimzilla


 wus crackin deeski!! ,I cant wait to put that picnic im motion homie!*Texas Black lowriders picnic coming soon!!!*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

BIGSCOTTY100 said:


> waddup


damn someone bonded you out?! lol sup scotty!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

6DEUCE6 said:


> Here's a pic from the Lowrider Mag show...


clean ass duece homie! man i miss my shit!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Hmm sounds like Mike is rubbing off on you. he used to tell me that same thing all time.


 skim done bugged my phone:biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> wus crackin deeski!! ,I cant wait to put that picnic im motion homie!*Texas Black lowriders picnic coming soon!!!*













Hell yeah! Mike we're about to make history! DAMN.... *YOUR THE BOSS!!!! :lmfao:







*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Hell yeah! Mike we're about to make history! DAMN.... *YOUR THE BOSS!!!! :lmfao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:h5::roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

6DEUCE6 said:


> Here's a pic from the Lowrider Mag show...


YES SIR THAT 62 IS SHARPP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Eazy said:


> I wouldn't have any because thats not really our style here.... Nothing wrong with it, but we dont ride like that... We out clownin' skatin' and dippin', not really trying to lay frame and sit that low ridin' skatin' and dippin'...


Thanks for the honest answer.. I like both . But have always enjoyed dragging my ass down hwy on way back from shows and looking up to honda accord windows while ridding past them..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

slickpanther said:


> Hell yeah! Mike we're about to make history! DAMN.... *YOUR THE BOSS!!!! :lmfao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: ima look that one up and add it to my collection just to show off..


----------



## Eazy

96ROADMASTER said:


> Thanks for the honest answer.. I like both . But have always enjoyed dragging my ass down hwy on way back from shows and looking up to honda accord windows while ridding past them..


Awwww man! If you talking bout draggin tha ass???!!!, I have to find it but I got a flicc of Walt throwing sparks from his titanium bloccs on his 06 Lincoln when he was here with it last year!!!! but as far as the whole car being slammed nahh but I love to see them too cause they representing a piece of what we love..... AS LONG AS ITS CLEAN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97

96ROADMASTER said:


> Thanks for the honest answer.. I like both . But have always enjoyed dragging my ass down hwy on way back from shows and looking up to honda accord windows while ridding past them..


Reminds me of the days when we use to "c" frame the ass of whatever we had and lay bumper. That was the shit.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> Reminds me of the days when we use to "c" frame the ass of whatever we had and lay bumper. That was the shit.


 :yes: LAY THE ASS AND SMOKE THE BLOCC UP!!!!! THE GOOD OLE DAY'S


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lol. On my 13z I've lost pans and made fire on my crossmeber! But its all good.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lol. On my 13z I've lost pans and made fire on my crossmeber! But its all good.


 OIL,TRANSMISSION FLUID :dunno:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

1bad-azz cadi said:


> clean ass duece homie! man i miss my shit!


Thanks! Still working on it...


----------



## 6DEUCE6

64 CRAWLING said:


> YES SIR THAT 62 IS SHARPP


Thanks! I'm just glad I can still drive it to the market and not trip. It's a work in progress...


----------



## bigtroubles1

wassup brothas so this caddy is half of my dream car. this mural kills the whole car anyone have any ideas how i can fix this without redoing the whole car before i do the trade , thanks


----------



## P.E. PREZ

bigtroubles1 said:


> wassup brothas so this caddy is half of my dream car. this mural kills the whole car anyone have any ideas how i can fix this without redoing the whole car before i do the trade , thanks


 SEE IF YOU CAN JUST DO THE HOOD OVER. CLEAN LAC HOMIE :yes:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

I CAN FIX THAT .U WANT A NEW MURAL ?
WWW.RIDERSCLOTHING.COM


----------



## TWSTDFRO

JUST REDO MURAL


bigtroubles1 said:


> wassup brothas so this caddy is half of my dream car. this mural kills the whole car anyone have any ideas how i can fix this without redoing the whole car before i do the trade , thanks


----------



## Pitbullx

187PURE said:


> DAMN *****, WHERE YOU BEEN?


workin my black ass off.....hoping to have the 63 back together for the West TX supershow this fall.....need to find a good chrome guy in TX


----------



## bigtroubles1

TWSTDFRO said:


> I CAN FIX THAT .U WANT A NEW MURAL ?
> WWW.RIDERSCLOTHING.COM


how much am i looking at to redo and can i contact u ?


----------



## Skim

Pitbullx said:


> workin my black ass off.....hoping to have the 63 back together for the West TX supershow this fall.....need to find a good chrome guy in TX


 whachu need done? pm me


----------



## payfred

Eazy said:


> My Prez OG Chris smashin' in his other 62 "Exodus"





Eazy said:


> We was leading the pac so no pics of errbody else for real lol!! but it was at least 15 cars dippin wit us..


DOIN IT :worship:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND BROTHAS :yes:


----------



## slickpanther

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND BROTHAS :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

On my way to san diego right now to support are new our chapter.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> On my way to san diego right now to support are new our chapter.


 HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE


----------



## plague

MY WIFES MARK 5 GIVINCY SERIES WHATS UP FELLAS FRED YOU CRAZY


----------



## Ole School 97

plague said:


> MY WIFES MARK 5 GIVINCY SERIES WHATS UP FELLAS FRED YOU CRAZY


:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE


Thanks. We took Best Of Show with the yellow 62 rag in our club. Belongs to our President Tomas. He was able to beat that great looking green 64 rag on the cover of the new LRM. It was a good day.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> not by anymeans, infact I think predominantly black clubs are finally being recognized as being so deep thanks to guys like Big Fish, hogg, KJ, big Cee, etc filming it that showed that lowriding wasnt just what you saw on the pages of Lowrider Magazine and that infact it wasnt all about whittier blvd, it was a whole other side of town on the Shaw that is popping off and that there are plenty of plaques you only see flying in the streets and hardly ever featured in the magazines. And these plaques are from the black side of lowriding.


 they are recognized most def. hopefully the quality of their cars will get better. 


Ole School 97 said:


> I remember there was a member of the "professionals" that lived a few houses from my grandmother and back then in the mid 70's the brothas use to meet at churches chicken on vermont and imperial,then at the buger king on crenshaw and jefferson after that. If i cut my first car in 1975 and i was a rookie,brothas done been at this way longer than some would even realize. I had to go to pally's in pico rivera for most of my parts....lowrider show was at the coliseum back then.


The Professiionals were the main black lolo club in L.A. in the 70's. Ted Well was the 2nd guy to have a "Bob and Son" interior in his 62 behind some latino guy from Groupe CC. Imperials CC was the 3rd. 

There was a black guy named Dennis Brown in the late 70's/early 80's who had a FAMOUS car called "The Masterpiece" which was painted by Crazy Art Fullington who did all the famous Imperials CC cars. This car was always beating the top show cars from the latino clubs and the time of it's run. it was in LRM way back but i dont know the issue and the car was in the movie BLVD Nights as well. Dennis was a solo rider and we cant locate him. 

Crip co-founder Tookie Williams had a caddy lifted in the front on cragers and a tail gate setup. i have a real pic somewhere in my stuff.

Dave's Home of Chrome in Watts was a major place to get your chrome done in the 70's. It was owned by a black man.

Price (forget his last name) was the first black member of imperials in the early 80's. he had a rag 63, lifeted front/back with a metalflake paint job on truerays. he is still with us. That car whipped ass too.

just some history.



payfred said:


> Black lowriders is all I really saw growing up. When i was still in school I worked at the taco bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I caught the RTD to work, but on Sundays I would walk slow all the way down the shaw when i got off work. Just jockin all the brothas out there dippin. They was pulling hoes left and right. I was on foot so all i could do is watch. Brothas BEEN doin this!


 rough tuff and dangerous lol RTD


payfred said:


> I dunno about east la I don't think I've ever been there. Come to think about it how do you grow up your whole life in one city and never see all parts of it?


EAST L.A. is the mecca of L.A. lowrding. The history goes really deep. Some of the older latino dudes have lowrider memoribelia that you'll never see in LRM.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ole School 97 said:


> Reminds me of the days when we use to "c" frame the ass of whatever we had and lay bumper. That was the shit.


Laying a car on the ground is the best way to show off your lowrider. Nothing looks better than it being flat as a pancake traditional style.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Eazy said:


> I wouldn't have any because thats not really our style here.... Nothing wrong with it, but we dont ride like that... We out clownin' skatin' and dippin', not really trying to lay frame and sit that low ridin' skatin' and dippin'...


Whatever happined to Perry with the gold flaked corvette from your club that use to dominate the shows in the early 90's? I miss that car? He was in the L.A. chapter.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Thanks. We took Best Of Show with the yellow 62 rag in our club. Belongs to our President Tomas. He was able to beat that great looking green 64 rag on the cover of the new LRM. It was a good day.


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

plague said:


> MY WIFES MARK 5 GIVINCY SERIES WHATS UP FELLAS FRED YOU CRAZY


 LOOK'S GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221

419 pages I went through and I havent seen one black lowrider ? lot's of candys though:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> EAST L.A. is the mecca of L.A. lowrding. The history goes really deep. Some of the older latino dudes have lowrider memoribelia that you'll never see in LRM.


Crenshaw Blvd is MY mecca of LA lowriding. The history goes really deep in south central too homie


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> MY WIFES MARK 5 GIVINCY SERIES WHATS UP FELLAS FRED YOU CRAZY



thats clean Im feelin that


----------



## slickpanther

plague said:


> MY WIFES MARK 5 GIVINCY SERIES WHATS UP FELLAS FRED YOU CRAZY


That's a nice Mark V. I love these cars and own one myself. I've always loved the blue Givincy


----------



## slickpanther

mmmmmm Page 420  ... :420: .... :drama:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

happy 420 puff pufff passss


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

payfred said:


> Crenshaw Blvd is MY mecca of LA lowriding. The history goes really deep in south central too homie


Yes, but not like East L.A. 

Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver. 

I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame. 

Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...

Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time. 

Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it? 

Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,


----------



## 48221

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A.
> 
> Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver.
> 
> I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame.
> 
> Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...
> 
> Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time.
> 
> Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it?
> 
> Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,



Dizzam!:werd:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

EBAY said:


> Dizzam!:werd:


Real talk. 

Hey, I was in SD at that show Bird judged yesterday....where was you ats?? i had some beers and more more tacos for us lol...


----------



## 48221

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Real talk.
> 
> Hey, I was in SD at that show Bird judged yesterday....where was you ats?? i had some beers and more more tacos for us lol...


My back is out of order. I was resting and wearing a brace. You should come down for the 28th, Str8Game picnick.

Best event SD has.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

EBAY said:


> My back is out of order. I was resting and wearing a brace. You should come down for the 28th, Str8Game picnick.
> 
> Best event SD has.


Okay, i will make note of it. I hope you feel and get better man. hang in there homie.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A.
> 
> Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver.
> 
> I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame.
> 
> Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...
> 
> Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time.
> 
> Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it?
> 
> Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,



:worship:

Okay I have to honestly say you get props this one Angel! And Fuck trends I'll always ride on the ground fool! even my wheel chair gona lay frame!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

EBAY said:


> My back is out of order. I was resting and wearing a brace. You should come down for the 28th, Str8Game picnick.
> 
> Best event SD has.


I feel your Pain. I have muscle spasms and stuff on my spine!! hate I can't bend over to wash car and basically do my own maintenance on things. But I try so that way muscles stay stretched out.. And my baby boy been my helper in the morning getting dressed.. That morning wake up is a killer!


----------



## payfred

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A. Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver. I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame. Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time. Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it? Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,


You make a good point on the full show cars. But you gotta remember that most of those cars will never see the streets. And most black lowriders I know enjoy driving their cars, me being one of them. For a lot of brothas its not about LRM its about enjoying lowriding. But I see what you saying though...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

payfred said:


> You make a good point on the full show cars. But you gotta remember that most of those cars will never see the streets. And most black lowriders I know enjoy driving their cars, me being one of them. For a lot of brothas its not about LRM its about enjoying lowriding. But I see what you saying though...


 That's a big misconception. Many of the super clean custom cars hit the streets. All the riders I named.hit the streets so theres no excuse. Complaints aren't valid anymore.


----------



## CHUCC

Some Black Lowriders from Harbor Park yesterday in LA. Most of which you will probably never see at a big car show, but you will see at a NLRA picnic EVERY Sunday.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

CHUCC said:


> Some Black Lowriders from Harbor Park yesterday in LA


 THAT'S RIGHT CHUCC MORE PICS HOMIE:h5:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Post more pics Chucc! I wanted to go to that picnic ...wasint Ghetto Fab CC hosting it?


----------



## CHUCC

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Post more pics Chucc! I wanted to go to that picnic ...wasint Ghetto Fab CC hosting it?


Those are all i have. Yup that was the Ghetto fab picnic. It was supposed to be in Azuza, but the sheriffs came and kicked everybody out before it even started so they had to move to Harbor park that morning. Was a still good turnout though.


----------



## deesta

IT WAS CRAC'N YESTERDAY


----------



## Tyrone

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A.
> 
> Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver.
> 
> I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame.
> 
> Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...
> 
> Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time.
> 
> Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it?
> 
> Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,


Damn, 'CF'! You snapped, but speaking the truth.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WE NERVER BUILT CAR'S FOR THE SHOW BECAUSE WE NEVER FELT WE WOULD BE JUDGED FAIR! SO WE BUILT SHOW CAR'S FOR THE STREET!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ole School 97

How would you go about getting a new forming club recognized and or/sanctioned? Is there a formal process?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ole School 97 said:


> How would you go about getting a new forming club recognized and or/sanctioned? Is there a formal process?


Good question. Here's how...

1. There is no such thing in sanctioning so we'll talk about getting official on paper. LRM has a lowrider national club registry, it's been in place many years. Some info may be on their website about it but I'm now sure. It has all the registered car clubs in place that are recognized by LRM and GO-LO entertainment which is the company that is in charge of the LRM shows and the LRM Hall Of Fame. There is a charge to get your club registered, so this implies that you are serious about your club. It use to be free but to many people were starting clubs and never being seen at shows so they started charging. Email the editor Joe Ray and he'll help you get started. 

2. Have your CC plaque/logo design in place and have it trademarked. You may want to consult a lawyer about this. Also, talk to him about having your clubs founders names on the trademark in case of any legal issues you might have to deal with in the future. This way it's in concrete who started your club.

4. Contact your state board tax/equalization office and register as a non-profit group/organization. This will help your tax liability in case your ever audited or when you do community events like your own car shows or toy drives. 

5. Make sure you respect the game. If another club somewhere has the same name you want and you insist on keeping it, have a sit down with that club's officers and come to an agreement. Don't do no gangster shit...keep in playa. 

6. Respect the game again. 

Good luck.


----------



## bigtroubles1

which one of yall wanna lemme use a truc ta trailer a car


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> WE NERVER BUILT CAR'S FOR THE SHOW BECAUSE WE NEVER FELT WE WOULD BE JUDGED FAIR! SO WE BUILT SHOW CAR'S FOR THE STREET!!!!!! :biggrin:


Your the new prez and in the drivers seat now. Your club is very respected and has great history in lowriding.Riders should be proud to fly the PE plaque. I hope you consider having your club attend the big and small shows in all areas of L.A. 

Judging at shows has always been a problem but in the court of public opinion, PE is a great club with great people. It would be great to have you guys around at all the shows.

i wanna see a PE car on a turntable homie!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> which one of yall wanna lemme use a truc ta trailer a car


????


----------



## bigtroubles1

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> ????


im tryna get this caddy in fresno :|


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

LRM HOF's Ted Wells (Professionals CC) Jesse Valadez RIP (Imperials CC) friends.

















Heres the only pics i have on file of Dennis Browns 'master piece' ..its the one with the swirls on the hood. You can see him and crazy Art standing next to each other. 

The OG Watts Life plaque from the 80's








Today


----------



## slickpanther

P.E. PREZ said:


> WE NERVER BUILT CAR'S FOR THE SHOW BECAUSE WE NEVER FELT WE WOULD BE JUDGED FAIR! SO WE BUILT SHOW CAR'S FOR THE STREET!!!!!! :biggrin:


Some of the realist shit I've read on here.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> You make a good point on the full show cars. But you gotta remember that most of those cars will never see the streets. And most black lowriders I know enjoy driving their cars, me being one of them. For a lot of brothas its not about LRM its about enjoying lowriding. But I see what you saying though...


x2 we are riders by choice! I've never felt the need to dump 20-30,000k in a car to win an $8 trophy. Instead I'll dump that loot and ride my shit on the streets. .I could never honestly understand the point of trailered cars and dudes who are over car clubs that cadone members that are not dedicated Riders. and CF spoke on black riders during the 70's and 80's .....well homie ... Its still the same nothings changed ! WE DO IT FOR THE PASSION FUCK THE FAME ! keep your chromed out jack stands and plexi mirrors .. ill keep chippin my paint up from tippin my shit on the freeways of my city!:thumbsup: STRICTLY!!!! diff strokes diff folks! BUT U GOTTA ADMIT WE RUN THE STREETS AND U GUYS RUN THE SHOWS!!!


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> x2 we are riders by choice! I've never felt the need to dump 20-30,000k in a car to win an $8 trophy. Instead I'll dump that loot and ride my shit on the streets. .I could never honestly understand the point of trailered cars and dudes who are over car clubs that cadone members that are not dedicated Riders. and CF spoke on black riders during the 70's and 80's .....well homie ... Its still the same nothings changed ! WE DO IT FOR THE PASSION FUCK THE FAME ! keep your chromed out jack stands and plexi mirrors .. ill keep chippin my paint up from tippin my shit on the freeways of my city!:thumbsup: STRICTLY!!!! diff strokes diff folks! BUT U GOTTA ADMIT WE RUN THE STREETS AND U GUYS RUN THE SHOWS!!!


X2 I know when my car is done, I'll make a few shows just to debut it but that's about it. I already know I won't care to lay my car out and sit in a lawn chair next to it just to watch people walk by it. If I do go to shows, Id rather travel to other cities and states and see new cars that I've never seen.


----------



## Skim

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A.
> 
> Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver.
> 
> I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame.
> 
> Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...
> 
> Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time.
> 
> Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it?
> 
> Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,


angel I feel what you are saying and I do agree with you. As for all the new rules about mods etc, well its bound to happen but to me its like this. Im not going to do some modification that I feel is the new "Points getter" because to me its about what you like. Not everybody is going to build a car that is a full blown turn table car. You come from a car club that has some of the best of the best full show rides so I can understand your logic behind advancing and pushing further from a show stand point. You are around a lot of your members who are contenders constantly competing for the top spot and trust me thats a something not many are blessed to be a part of but also you gotta think, not everybody is going to feel that way. A lot of these cats are street riders and thats why you dont see them or didnt see them at a show or the same reason you dont see the so called "Lowrider of the year" out on the streets. To them, doing a full show turn table car is like trying to get an Imperial to build a transformer flip front end maxima. That will never happen lol. But, where does it end, when does it stop? those dudes spend all that money building a radical transformer to win points and trophies. The street rider aint fuckin with that kinda shit. 



payfred said:


> You make a good point on the full show cars. But you gotta remember that most of those cars will never see the streets. And most black lowriders I know enjoy driving their cars, me being one of them. For a lot of brothas its not about LRM its about enjoying lowriding. But I see what you saying though...


True indeed. and you have a full show, jackstands, mirrors underneath chrome undercarriage car that you put on the freeway and cross state lines. Not many can say that shit.



1bad-azz cadi said:


> x2 we are riders by choice! I've never felt the need to dump 20-30,000k in a car to win an $8 trophy. Instead I'll dump that loot and ride my shit on the streets. .I could never honestly understand the point of trailered cars and dudes who are over car clubs that cadone members that are not dedicated Riders. and CF spoke on black riders during the 70's and 80's .....well homie ... Its still the same nothings changed ! WE DO IT FOR THE PASSION FUCK THE FAME ! keep your chromed out jack stands and plexi mirrors .. ill keep chippin my paint up from tippin my shit on the freeways of my city!:thumbsup: STRICTLY!!!! diff strokes diff folks! BUT U GOTTA ADMIT WE RUN THE STREETS AND U GUYS RUN THE SHOWS!!!


very well said. Not everybody has the same goals in lowriding. Some prioritize winning the top spot at the supershow where some prefer bending corners in their shit. For me I just want to have some clean shit for the streets but I still take my shit to shows. I dont win in vegas but then again I go to represent with my car club. I dont even stay for awards.


----------



## 187PURE

1bad-azz cadi said:


> x2 we are riders by choice! I've never felt the need to dump 20-30,000k in a car to win an $8 trophy. Instead I'll dump that loot and ride my shit on the streets. .I could never honestly understand the point of trailered cars and dudes who are over car clubs that cadone members that are not dedicated Riders. and CF spoke on black riders during the 70's and 80's .....well homie ... Its still the same nothings changed ! WE DO IT FOR THE PASSION FUCK THE FAME ! keep your chromed out jack stands and plexi mirrors .. ill keep chippin my paint up from tippin my shit on the freeways of my city!:thumbsup: STRICTLY!!!! diff strokes diff folks! BUT U GOTTA ADMIT WE RUN THE STREETS AND U GUYS RUN THE SHOWS!!!


DAMN RIGHT! READ MY SIG HOMIE


----------



## lone star

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A.
> 
> Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver.
> 
> I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame.
> 
> Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...
> 
> Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time.
> 
> Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it?
> 
> Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,



u gotta understand that lowriding is not only about car shows. im not black, but i read this topic. personally i dont give a dam about a car show anymore. building a car to compete is wack IMO. i wasnt at the LA show, but i did see pics posted on here and some of those cars came in on trailers. if the show is less than 1 hr away, the car has no business being trailered. IMO but to each their own. i dont bash show cars. i just dont build them, or support shows lol. its just someone making money off the car owners hard work!


----------



## 187PURE

TO ME, "OVER-THE-TOP" SHOW CARS ARE "ARTSY".. YOU'RE NOT GONNA GET OUT THERE ON THE STREETS WITH A "MICHAEL ANGELO" AND FUCK IT UP.. I FEEL THAT IT'S A CERTAIN KIND OF PASSION THAT PEOPLE POSSES. THEY MAY NOT BE INTO JOY RIDING, BUT LOVE THE AESTETICS OF BUILDING SHOW PEICES. BUT THE KEY WORD IN LOWRIDING IS RIDING. I PERSONALLY THINK A PERSON THAT CALLS THEMSELVES A "LOWRIDER" BUT LIKES TO COMPETE IN SHOWS, SHOULD DO BOTH. I'VE NEVER HAD THE DESIRE TO BUILD TURNTABLE CARS.. I JUST ENJOY RIDING. AND I GET FAR MORE PROPS AND THUMBS UP ON THE STREETS.. LIKE THE HOMIE SAID.. WITH ALL THAT MONEY YOU INVEST IN YOUR CAR, THE SHOWS SHOULD BE PAYING US.. MY PROPS ON THE STREETS IS FREE!


----------



## plague

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING A BAD ASS LOWRIDER, SHOW CAR ARE STREET, I COULD HAVE A SHOW STOPPER IF I WANTED TO AND SO COULD SOME OTHER PEOPLE ALSO BUT I THINK ALOT OF THESE GUYS GOT THE GAME MESSED UP BY BUILDING THESE CARS AND PUTTING THE FAMILY ON THE SIDE AND WHAT I MEAN IS MY 2 OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SAT ASIDE AND I PROMISED NOT TO TOUCH IT BUT COULD TAKE IT OUT AND BUILD A 60 THOUSAND SHOW CAR, BUT I STILL BUILD MY CAR SLOW WITH THE MONEY I HAVE AND CAN AFFORD. MOST OF US LOWRIDERS ARE FROM THE HOOD REALLY POOR AREAS EX DRUG DEALERS SLASH GANG MEMBERS NOT ALL BUT ALOT, I HAVE SIX KIDS BEEN MARRIED FOR 17 YEARS AND NEVER HAD A SUPER SHOW CAR OR SUPER STREET CAR, DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONES SITUATION IS, BUT I SEEN FOOLS TAKE OUT 401 K MONEY TRYING TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW OR STREET CAR AND NOT THINKING BOUT THEIR KIDS FUTURE, AND NOT BUILDING A RIDE BY WHAT THEY LIKE BUT RESALE OR WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IN LOWRIDING LIKES


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## plague

I FOLLOW YOUR TOPIC, I LIKE THE STANCE ON YOUR RIDE AND THANKS SLICKPANTHER AND EVERYONE I SHOWED MY WIFE THIS TOPIC


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING A BAD ASS LOWRIDER, SHOW CAR ARE STREET, I COULD HAVE A SHOW STOPPER IF I WANTED TO AND SO COULD SOME OTHER PEOPLE ALSO BUT I THINK ALOT OF THESE GUYS GOT THE GAME MESSED UP BY BUILDING THESE CARS AND PUTTING THE FAMILY ON THE SIDE AND WHAT I MEAN IS MY 2 OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SAT ASIDE AND I PROMISED NOT TO TOUCH IT BUT COULD TAKE IT OUT AND BUILD A 60 THOUSAND SHOW CAR, BUT I STILL BUILD MY CAR SLOW WITH THE MONEY I HAVE AND CAN AFFORD. MOST OF US LOWRIDERS ARE FROM THE HOOD REALLY POOR AREAS EX DRUG DEALERS SLASH GANG MEMBERS NOT ALL BUT ALOT, I HAVE SIX KIDS BEEN MARRIED FOR 17 YEARS AND NEVER HAD A SUPER SHOW CAR OR SUPER STREET CAR, DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONES SITUATION IS, BUT I SEEN FOOLS TAKE OUT 401 K MONEY TRYING TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW OR STREET CAR AND NOT THINKING BOUT THEIR KIDS FUTURE, AND NOT BUILDING A RIDE BY WHAT THEY LIKE BUT RESALE OR WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IN LOWRIDING LIKES


REALER THAN REAL TALK:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

plague said:


> I FOLLOW YOUR TOPIC, I LIKE THE STANCE ON YOUR RIDE AND THANKS SLICKPANTHER AND EVERYONE I SHOWED MY WIFE THIS TOPIC


 :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

plague said:


> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING A BAD ASS LOWRIDER, SHOW CAR ARE STREET, I COULD HAVE A SHOW STOPPER IF I WANTED TO AND SO COULD SOME OTHER PEOPLE ALSO BUT I THINK ALOT OF THESE GUYS GOT THE GAME MESSED UP BY BUILDING THESE CARS AND PUTTING THE FAMILY ON THE SIDE AND WHAT I MEAN IS MY 2 OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SAT ASIDE AND I PROMISED NOT TO TOUCH IT BUT COULD TAKE IT OUT AND BUILD A 60 THOUSAND SHOW CAR, BUT I STILL BUILD MY CAR SLOW WITH THE MONEY I HAVE AND CAN AFFORD. MOST OF US LOWRIDERS ARE FROM THE HOOD REALLY POOR AREAS EX DRUG DEALERS SLASH GANG MEMBERS NOT ALL BUT ALOT, I HAVE SIX KIDS BEEN MARRIED FOR 17 YEARS AND NEVER HAD A SUPER SHOW CAR OR SUPER STREET CAR, DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONES SITUATION IS, BUT I SEEN FOOLS TAKE OUT 401 K MONEY TRYING TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW OR STREET CAR AND NOT THINKING BOUT THEIR KIDS FUTURE, AND NOT BUILDING A RIDE BY WHAT THEY LIKE BUT RESALE OR WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IN LOWRIDING LIKES


 CAIN'T TELL IT NO BETTER THAN THAT :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Your the new prez and in the drivers seat now. Your club is very respected and has great history in lowriding.Riders should be proud to fly the PE plaque. I hope you consider having your club attend the big and small shows in all areas of L.A.
> 
> Judging at shows has always been a problem but in the court of public opinion, PE is a great club with great people. It would be great to have you guys around at all the shows.
> 
> i wanna see a PE car on a turntable homie!


 THANKS HOMIE!!! I ATTEND ALOT OF SHOW'S HOMIE EVERY YEAR AND IT'S THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER THE SAME CAR'S. MY SON HOMIE IS ONLY 4 YEAR'S OLD AND HE KNOWS THE NAME OF THE CARS BETTER THAN I DO:biggrin:.I THINK THE JUDGE'S HAVE A ONE TRACC MIND JUST MY .02. I WAS AT THE SHOW IN L.A. THE CARS THAT CAME IN ON TRAILOR'S SOME HAD TO BE PUSHED IN AND THEN STAGED. IM JUST SAYING HOMIE AFTER YOU BUILD IT LETS HIT THE SHAW HAVE SOME FUN GET IT A LIL DIRTY :rofl: GO HOME CLEAN IT UP LIL BY LIL EVERY DAY AFTER WORK DO IT AGAIN NEXT WEEKEND. BUT NEXT YEAR HOMIE IF WE ARE BLESSED TO BE HERE WE WILL HAVE ONE OR TWO CARS IN THE L.A. SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> THANKS HOMIE!!! I ATTEND ALOT OF SHOW'S HOMIE EVERY YEAR AND IT'S THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER THE SAME CAR'S. MY SON HOMIE IS ONLY 4 YEAR'S OLD AND HE KNOWS THE NAME OF THE CARS BETTER THAN I DO:biggrin:.I THINK THE JUDGE'S HAVE A ONE TRACC MIND JUST MY .02. I WAS AT THE SHOW IN L.A. THE CARS THAT CAME IN ON TRAILOR'S SOME HAD TO BE PUSHED IN AND THEN STAGED. IM JUST SAYING HOMIE AFTER YOU BUILD IT LETS HIT THE SHAW HAVE SOME FUN GET IT A LIL DIRTY :rofl: GO HOME CLEAN IT UP LIL BY LIL EVERY DAY AFTER WORK DO IT AGAIN NEXT WEEKEND. BUT NEXT YEAR HOMIE IF WE ARE BLESSED TO BE HERE WE WILL HAVE ONE OR TWO CARS IN THE L.A. SHOW :thumbsup:


..


----------



## 187PURE

I GOT A HOME BOY WITH A RIDER THAT'S EEMACULATE.. I THINK THE FOOL PULL IT OUT EVERY 4 YEARS, AND WHEN HE DOES HE ONLY RIDES IT TWICE THAT YEAR.. THE MUTHAFUCKA BE SO NERVOUS, EVERY MOVE SOMEBODY MAKES AROUND HIS CAR, _"YO WATCH MY PAINT!".. "YO WATCH DAT TAIL LIGHT!".. _THEN HE WIPES IT EVERY 5 MINUTES.. SHIT, HE MADE ME TAKE MY SHOES OFF WHEN HE TOOK ME TO THE STORE TO GET A BEER :smh: THEN ANOTHER TIME, MY HOMIE SAID THEY WAS RIDING, HE HEARD A NOISE AND THE FOOL JUMPED OUT THE CAR WITH A RAG.. THE POINT I'M MAKING IS BUILD SOMETHING FOR THE STREET THAT YOU CAN ENJOY AND NOT SO FEARFUL OF WHAT MAY HAPPEN.. WHY YOU THINK THEM GUYS DON'T PUT THEIR "SHOW STOPPERS" ON THE STREET


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> ..


 WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


AWW MAN, STRIVING AND SURVIVING.. BOUT TO PUT THIS MOTOR TO THE TEST BY PUTTING 10 BATTERIES ON IT.. WE GOT A LITTLE NEIGHBORHOOD SHOW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> AWW MAN, STRIVING AND SURVIVING.. BOUT TO PUT THIS MOTOR TO THE TEST BY PUTTING 10 BATTERIES ON IT.. WE GOT A LITTLE NEIGHBORHOOD SHOW THIS SUNDAY


 BREAK THE MOTOR IN FIRST GET SOMEBODY TO HOLD THE FRONT SWITCH DOWN GET SOME CABLES AND USE 12 VOLTS AND JUST LET THE MOTOR SPIN AND THEN GO FROM THERE . THEN GO OVER AND BUST THAT ASS THIS WEEKEND :yes: DON'T BURN IT UP BEFORE YOU GET THERE!!!!!!:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> BREAK THE MOTOR IN FIRST GET SOMEBODY TO HOLD THE FRONT SWITCH DOWN GET SOME CABLES AND USE 12 VOLTS AND JUST LET THE MOTOR SPIN AND THEN GO FROM THERE . THEN GO OVER AND BUST THAT ASS THIS WEEKEND :yes: DON'T BURN IT UP BEFORE YOU GET THERE!!!!!!:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


WELL IT SHOULD BE BROKEN IN ENUFF.. I BEEN RUNNING 5 BATTS ON IT JUST FOR CHIPPIN AND DIPPIN.. I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE A POINT AT THE SHOW, THEN I'M DROPPING BACK DOWN TO 5


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> WELL IT SHOULD BE BROKEN IN ENUFF.. I BEEN RUNNING 5 BATTS ON IT JUST FOR CHIPPIN AND DIPPIN.. I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE A POINT AT THE SHOW, THEN I'M DROPPING BACK DOWN TO 5


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Ole School 97

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Good question. Here's how...
> 
> 1. There is no such thing in sanctioning so we'll talk about getting official on paper. LRM has a lowrider national club registry, it's been in place many years. Some info may be on their website about it but I'm now sure. It has all the registered car clubs in place that are recognized by LRM and GO-LO entertainment which is the company that is in charge of the LRM shows and the LRM Hall Of Fame. There is a charge to get your club registered, so this implies that you are serious about your club. It use to be free but to many people were starting clubs and never being seen at shows so they started charging. Email the editor Joe Ray and he'll help you get started.
> 
> 2. Have your CC plaque/logo design in place and have it trademarked. You may want to consult a lawyer about this. Also, talk to him about having your clubs founders names on the trademark in case of any legal issues you might have to deal with in the future. This way it's in concrete who started your club.
> 
> 4. Contact your state board tax/equalization office and register as a non-profit group/organization. This will help your tax liability in case your ever audited or when you do community events like your own car shows or toy drives.
> 
> 5. Make sure you respect the game. If another club somewhere has the same name you want and you insist on keeping it, have a sit down with that club's officers and come to an agreement. Don't do no gangster shit...keep in playa.
> 
> 6. Respect the game again.
> 
> Good luck.


C.F...I thank you in a real way for taking the time to shed some light on this issue for me. I have spent the morning researching the resources that you supplied and i can see the steps that need to be taken to start a club,form a non-profit etc. Myself,3 of my old ass buddies and my (23) son are looking to put something together,something more like it was in the 70's,with a heavy emphasis on street cruising,family interaction and community service....spreading true low rider pride. Not just cats with plaque's and shirts This will be approached with humility and the ultimate respect for the game.....trust and believe that. Will keep you posted on the progress and may may bend your ear again...thanks folks.


----------



## slickpanther

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yes, but not like East L.A.
> 
> Black lowriding in the 70's and early 80's was a lot diffrent. Black riders built there cars way more cleaner, more custom and took a diffrent approach to building their rides. Since the rap music and music videos came in, along with many of the black hydraulic specialists and the hop contests, it seems the main focus on black owned lowriders has been hopping. It use to be paint, laying on the ground, interior, etc. Painter Doc touched on this in Sunday Driver.
> 
> I believe this is one main reason black lowrider owned cars and clubs have not been able to compete with the latinos at shows or the lack of magazine coverage. Their priorities are different. Take the the L.A. super show a few weeks ago...especially the indoor section. Where was the black lowriders from SCLA at? Where was the NLRA? This show happened right in their backyard man. I can name just a handfull of black lowriders that had some BADDASS cars there...Ghetto Fabulous CC...all their rides are top notch and custom. Their the #1 black lolo club right now IMO next to Ultimate Riders. That purple 62 wagon from Elite CC, Brian from Imperials CC, Jim Brown was not there, and some Majestics riders, Official Ridas...all their cars are top notch too and thats it. Thats a damn shame.
> 
> Did you guys know that recently the LRM/GO-LO Entertainment car show rules have changed? Now, moonroofs, over the counter chrome parts, simple chrome under carriages, and other over-COMMON things won't help you too much in winning because everyone has got those things now. Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up. WTF are you guys gonna about this??? Say "fuck it, I'm about the streets"? Please...
> 
> Point is, the latino lowriders have gotten so advanced, their moving and advancing their game and will upon the whites and their top notch roadster shows, autoramas, etc. Their gonna fuck'em up to at their own shows too mark my words. just a matter of time.
> 
> Also, these older cats in their 50's and 60's are fucking you youngsters up on these cars too. WTF are we gonna do about it?
> 
> Black lowriding needs to catch up or just move on to harleys, donks or whatever else is trendy,



I don't see what's so shameful about a club or individual with a nice rider choosing not to attend a big car show just because it's in their hometown. Some people just aren't so wrapped up in traditional, fundamental side of lowriding. To me that's like saying "Damn dude. You can bench press $900 lbs and you didn't go to the worlds strongest man competition to compete for a $8.00 trophy? What a shame." lol. If you already know what you got and everyone else in the streets does too... why feel the constant need to have to display your creation? Me personally, I'd rather be where the action is. Sitting in a chair for hours watching people pass by and look at your car is not what's up lol. My steering wheel in my hand...The smell of the streets... The sound of hydraulics...The smiles on my homies faces as we ride next to each other tippin'... That's where the action is. Now I do admit that blacks seem to be more into the hopping scene...but I think many hispanics in major shows only have the upper hand because *they built their cars for show purposes mostly... *While many blacks lowriders built their cars for the streets. The amount of money you dump in a car to mainly impress people at a car show doesn't make you any more of a lowrider than the next guy. It just makes you a fool that knows how to spend his money but not enjoy it.


----------



## slickpanther

lone star said:


> u gotta understand that lowriding is not only about car shows. im not black, but i read this topic. personally i dont give a dam about a car show anymore. building a car to compete is wack IMO. i wasnt at the LA show, but i did see pics posted on here and some of those cars came in on trailers. if the show is less than 1 hr away, the car has no business being trailered. IMO but to each their own. i dont bash show cars. i just dont build them, or support shows lol. its just someone making money off the car owners hard work!


REAL TALK!




plague said:


> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING A BAD ASS LOWRIDER, SHOW CAR ARE STREET, I COULD HAVE A SHOW STOPPER IF I WANTED TO AND SO COULD SOME OTHER PEOPLE ALSO BUT I THINK ALOT OF THESE GUYS GOT THE GAME MESSED UP BY BUILDING THESE CARS AND PUTTING THE FAMILY ON THE SIDE AND WHAT I MEAN IS MY 2 OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SAT ASIDE AND I PROMISED NOT TO TOUCH IT BUT COULD TAKE IT OUT AND BUILD A 60 THOUSAND SHOW CAR, BUT I STILL BUILD MY CAR SLOW WITH THE MONEY I HAVE AND CAN AFFORD. MOST OF US LOWRIDERS ARE FROM THE HOOD REALLY POOR AREAS EX DRUG DEALERS SLASH GANG MEMBERS NOT ALL BUT ALOT, I HAVE SIX KIDS BEEN MARRIED FOR 17 YEARS AND NEVER HAD A SUPER SHOW CAR OR SUPER STREET CAR, DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONES SITUATION IS, BUT I SEEN FOOLS TAKE OUT 401 K MONEY TRYING TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW OR STREET CAR AND NOT THINKING BOUT THEIR KIDS FUTURE, AND NOT BUILDING A RIDE BY WHAT THEY LIKE BUT RESALE OR WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IN LOWRIDING LIKES


DAMN! That shit was so real it was unreal!:werd:



plague said:


> I FOLLOW YOUR TOPIC, I LIKE THE STANCE ON YOUR RIDE AND THANKS SLICKPANTHER AND EVERYONE I SHOWED MY WIFE THIS TOPIC


----------



## bigtroubles1

man ole boy who made tha statement about car shows making money off of someones hard wrk, i agree 100% how the fuc u gonna charge me 40 dollars ta show my own damn car .. that dnt make no sense.. but i dnt keep none of the profit.. wheres the logic in that.. a person spend thousands of dollars on their car just ta pay some one else to allow them to show it... if anything all car shows should be free to anyone who wants to bring their car, then u charge the public the 20 bucks to come see tha cars. thats logical.. but ta charge me ta show my own car . where they do that at.. im a street rider. i love riding in the street. i enjoy the attention and i enjoy the feeling of just rolling in something out of the ordinary ..


----------



## Str8 Klownin

bigtroubles1 said:


> man ole boy who made tha statement about car shows making money off of someones hard wrk, i agree 100% how the fuc u gonna charge me 40 dollars ta show my own damn car .. that dnt make no sense.. but i dnt keep none of the profit.. wheres the logic in that.. a person spend thousands of dollars on their car just ta pay some one else to allow them to show it... if anything all car shows should be free to anyone who wants to bring their car, then u charge the public the 20 bucks to come see tha cars. thats logical.. but ta charge me ta show my own car . where they do that at.. im a street rider. i love riding in the street. i enjoy the attention and i enjoy the feeling of just rolling in something out of the ordinary ..


Best cars are always outside the show, and they drove em there


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ole School 97 said:


> C.F...I thank you in a real way for taking the time to shed some light on this issue for me. I have spent the morning researching the resources that you supplied and i can see the steps that need to be taken to start a club,form a non-profit etc. Myself,3 of my old ass buddies and my (23) son are looking to put something together,something more like it was in the 70's,with a heavy emphasis on street cruising,family interaction and community service....spreading true low rider pride. Not just cats with plaque's and shirts This will be approached with humility and the ultimate respect for the game.....trust and believe that. Will keep you posted on the progress and may may bend your ear again...thanks folks.


Your welcome. I hope it works our for you guys, I'm sure it will. Let me know if you need any more feedback.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> THANKS HOMIE!!! I ATTEND ALOT OF SHOW'S HOMIE EVERY YEAR AND IT'S THE SAME THING OVER AND OVER THE SAME CAR'S. MY SON HOMIE IS ONLY 4 YEAR'S OLD AND HE KNOWS THE NAME OF THE CARS BETTER THAN I DO:biggrin:.I THINK THE JUDGE'S HAVE A ONE TRACC MIND JUST MY .02. I WAS AT THE SHOW IN L.A. THE CARS THAT CAME IN ON TRAILOR'S SOME HAD TO BE PUSHED IN AND THEN STAGED. IM JUST SAYING HOMIE AFTER YOU BUILD IT LETS HIT THE SHAW HAVE SOME FUN GET IT A LIL DIRTY :rofl: GO HOME CLEAN IT UP LIL BY LIL EVERY DAY AFTER WORK DO IT AGAIN NEXT WEEKEND. BUT NEXT YEAR HOMIE IF WE ARE BLESSED TO BE HERE WE WILL HAVE ONE OR TWO CARS IN THE L.A. SHOW :thumbsup:


Your welcome man...

Those cars that got pushed in were disqualified but yet they did qualify for Vegas by being there. So thats the story with those paticular cars. They'll be in running condition for Vegas or else they'll be disqualified again i'm quite sure.

I understand the love and passion of cruising the streets, i really do. But in my view, lowriding is a progressive sport/hobby/lifestyle. I for one am not building my car to be the best but i sure as hell want to hold my own in my paticuler class. I want people to stop and look at my car rather than walk by and glance at it and i want to at least place 3rd at a nice show.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

slickpanther said:


> I don't see what's so shameful about a club or individual with a nice rider choosing not to attend a big car show just because it's in their hometown. Some people just aren't so wrapped up in traditional, fundamental side of lowriding. To me that's like saying "Damn dude. You can bench press $900 lbs and you didn't go to the worlds strongest man competition to compete for a $8.00 trophy? What a shame." lol. If you already know what you got and everyone else in the streets does too... why feel the constant need to have to display your creation? Me personally, I'd rather be where the action is. Sitting in a chair for hours watching people pass by and look at your car is not what's up lol. My steering wheel in my hand...The smell of the streets... The sound of hydraulics...The smiles on my homies faces as we ride next to each other tippin'... That's where the action is. Now I do admit that blacks seem to be more into the hopping scene...but I think many hispanics in major shows only have the upper hand because *they built their cars for show purposes mostly... *While many blacks lowriders built their cars for the streets. The amount of money you dump in a car to mainly impress people at a car show doesn't make you any more of a lowrider than the next guy. It just makes you a fool that knows how to spend his money but not enjoy it.


So you don't think we should build cars to show? Instead piece them together with tape and chewing gum and put a crooked plaque in the back and ride and not care? How is this mindset progressive? How will this take lowriding to the next level? How will this make us respected by our older peers that put it down for us back in the day that took pride in thier ride?

The action is at the shows too man. Big and little shows. These events are great for socializing and community involvement. it gives the public to have a chance to see your cars up close, a place thats usually safe also.

I'm not down on "street cars" but street cars use to be super clean. Most are not anymore.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> I GOT A HOME BOY WITH A RIDER THAT'S EEMACULATE.. I THINK THE FOOL PULL IT OUT EVERY 4 YEARS, AND WHEN HE DOES HE ONLY RIDES IT TWICE THAT YEAR.. THE MUTHAFUCKA BE SO NERVOUS, EVERY MOVE SOMEBODY MAKES AROUND HIS CAR, _"YO WATCH MY PAINT!".. "YO WATCH DAT TAIL LIGHT!".. _THEN HE WIPES IT EVERY 5 MINUTES.. SHIT, HE MADE ME TAKE MY SHOES OFF WHEN HE TOOK ME TO THE STORE TO GET A BEER :smh: THEN ANOTHER TIME, MY HOMIE SAID THEY WAS RIDING, HE HEARD A NOISE AND THE FOOL JUMPED OUT THE CAR WITH A RAG.. THE POINT I'M MAKING IS BUILD SOMETHING FOR THE STREET THAT YOU CAN ENJOY AND NOT SO FEARFUL OF WHAT MAY HAPPEN.. WHY YOU THINK THEM GUYS DON'T PUT THEIR "SHOW STOPPERS" ON THE STREET


Sound like your boy treats his car like his woman. Like he has a dime piece on his arm in public. I give that guy respect.

I can enjoy a hoodrat too when I want to fuck or hang out on the corner but I'm older now and want a quality dime piece female. Advancing your game and respecting yourself by doing great things is player shit. 

I was taught to treat/build your ride like the women you choose/have.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


>


Don't put G into this. Don't think for a second we wouldin't co-sign with me. I have talked to him way too many times about stuff like this to know. 

G put cars in the shows and built super top notch cars for the streets. This is one reason he is/was on top along with his club and chapter. This is why LRM had put him on the 8/2001 cover. He is an icon and a leader that many younger riders should pattern themselves after.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


>


Let's keep this balanced bro. With all respect Derick, If you really want to sign-off on G, you would strive to build a car up to G's standards. Real talk.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

1bad-azz cadi said:


> x2 we are riders by choice! I've never felt the need to dump 20-30,000k in a car to win an $8 trophy. Instead I'll dump that loot and ride my shit on the streets. .I could never honestly understand the point of trailered cars and dudes who are over car clubs that cadone members that are not dedicated Riders. and CF spoke on black riders during the 70's and 80's .....well homie ... Its still the same nothings changed ! WE DO IT FOR THE PASSION FUCK THE FAME ! keep your chromed out jack stands and plexi mirrors .. ill keep chippin my paint up from tippin my shit on the freeways of my city!:thumbsup: STRICTLY!!!! diff strokes diff folks! BUT U GOTTA ADMIT WE RUN THE STREETS AND U GUYS RUN THE SHOWS!!!


Really bro? Please, let's not be naive. i know you know better than that. 

It's not about getting an actual $8.00 trophy. You think all these show winners and top clubs are that dumb? It's about being progressive and advancing your game. It's about standing out amongst the crowd, being unique and personal with your ride, taking pride in you ride and having it reflect your passion and hard work, getting the magazine spread so you can show your kids what daddy done did, it's about having the women choose you and your ride or other clubs officers and LRM staff members approacinng you and giving your props. And most importantly to me, It's about EARNING your club's plaque.

The game has really got twisted over the years. It is not the same as you say. The quality of too many cars and flipped on it's back compared to back then. You don't run the streets. Your just on the streets. The guys with the top quality cars on the streets are the guys who run them. Those guys don't put up with chipped paint or missing moldings and stretched out dirty white walls or knockoff's with holes in the middle.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

plague said:


> THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH HAVING A BAD ASS LOWRIDER, SHOW CAR ARE STREET, I COULD HAVE A SHOW STOPPER IF I WANTED TO AND SO COULD SOME OTHER PEOPLE ALSO BUT I THINK ALOT OF THESE GUYS GOT THE GAME MESSED UP BY BUILDING THESE CARS AND PUTTING THE FAMILY ON THE SIDE AND WHAT I MEAN IS MY 2 OLDEST KIDS COLLEGE MONEY IS SAT ASIDE AND I PROMISED NOT TO TOUCH IT BUT COULD TAKE IT OUT AND BUILD A 60 THOUSAND SHOW CAR, BUT I STILL BUILD MY CAR SLOW WITH THE MONEY I HAVE AND CAN AFFORD. MOST OF US LOWRIDERS ARE FROM THE HOOD REALLY POOR AREAS EX DRUG DEALERS SLASH GANG MEMBERS NOT ALL BUT ALOT, I HAVE SIX KIDS BEEN MARRIED FOR 17 YEARS AND NEVER HAD A SUPER SHOW CAR OR SUPER STREET CAR, DONT KNOW WHAT EVERYONES SITUATION IS, BUT I SEEN FOOLS TAKE OUT 401 K MONEY TRYING TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW OR STREET CAR AND NOT THINKING BOUT THEIR KIDS FUTURE, AND NOT BUILDING A RIDE BY WHAT THEY LIKE BUT RESALE OR WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IN LOWRIDING LIKES


No one would agree that being financilly irresponsible with their familiy for a car is the right thing to do. But at the same time, a working guy on a budget can't build a top notch ride if he's making too many kids, trik'n off his money on women, buying all kinds of other shit etc. 

i but most my shoes at payless so i can have money for my car. When the car is done, i can go back to buying my Jordans and finally step to that dime i want cuz i'll be ready.  

Let's not confuse being irresponsible with making sacrifices.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> angel I feel what you are saying and I do agree with you. As for all the new rules about mods etc, well its bound to happen but to me its like this. Im not going to do some modification that I feel is the new "Points getter" because to me its about what you like. Not everybody is going to build a car that is a full blown turn table car. You come from a car club that has some of the best of the best full show rides so I can understand your logic behind advancing and pushing further from a show stand point. You are around a lot of your members who are contenders constantly competing for the top spot and trust me thats a something not many are blessed to be a part of but also you gotta think, not everybody is going to feel that way. A lot of these cats are street riders and thats why you dont see them or didnt see them at a show or the same reason you dont see the so called "Lowrider of the year" out on the streets. To them, doing a full show turn table car is like trying to get an Imperial to build a transformer flip front end maxima. That will never happen lol. But, where does it end, when does it stop? those dudes spend all that money building a radical transformer to win points and trophies. The street rider aint fuckin with that kinda shit.
> 
> 
> True indeed. and you have a full show, jackstands, mirrors underneath chrome undercarriage car that you put on the freeway and cross state lines. Not many can say that shit.
> 
> 
> very well said. Not everybody has the same goals in lowriding. Some prioritize winning the top spot at the supershow where some prefer bending corners in their shit. For me I just want to have some clean shit for the streets but I still take my shit to shows. I dont win in vegas but then again I go to represent with my car club. I dont even stay for awards.



I appreciate your feedback Tony. Your cars and building standards are very influential.


----------



## slickpanther

shewonhol said:


> I like to get know Who are the black low drivers & Why do they slow in their riding field...................?


http://www.grammarcheck.net/


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

I understand Crenshaws Finest point of view and the street ryders too. Shows are good for net working, and socializing, but you can also get that at the Sunday Park hang out too sometimes Some people are show people , some are street ryders. In lowriding there is room for booth. If you grew up idolizing cars like Penthouse, Loco 64 , or any other super show car then thats what you strive for ...if you grew up not reading LRM , or not attending the shows, and idolized the neighborhood ryders then that will be what you strive for. Its all about what your personal influences are , and what you grew up with...now me, I grew up reading LRM and Oralies, Street Customs too..I grew up with the Death Row Videos ..90s lowriding. I remember building my first lowrider bike at 13 back in 1990 dreaming of having a car in LRM, or the super show , of having a car like the guys in lifestyle, or Majestics, or Individuals. I wanted to cruise down the shaw, or Whitear blvd in East Los, Story and King in San Jose...a Kid in KC wanting to cruise those famous streets, that's the impact that lowriding had on me at an early age. Lowriding aint about the streets vs the shows. If you look at hot rodders, or any other car scene its the same thing, you have the guys who run their cars, and you have the guys that show their cars. You have the guys that build it for the drag strips , or cruise spots, and you have the guys that build it for shows and trophies like the riddler. In other sports there is room for both, and to try and ridicule someone for building a show car or building street car is silly ....its your money, its your inspiration, its your ride..enjoy it , that's what this car thing is all about ...big wheels, lows, hot rods, ricers, 4x4 guys , mini truckers..we all have a passion for cars and the auto lifestyle , so enjoy it, and support it.


----------



## slickpanther

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> So you don't think we should build cars to show? Instead piece them together with tape and chewing gum and put a crooked plaque in the back and ride and not care? How is this mindset progressive? How will this take lowriding to the next level? How will this make us respected by our older peers that put it down for us back in the day that took pride in thier ride?
> 
> The action is at the shows too man. Big and little shows. These events are great for socializing and community involvement. it gives the public to have a chance to see your cars up close, a place thats usually safe also.
> 
> I'm not down on "street cars" but street cars use to be super clean. Most are not anymore.


Your taking things out of context lol. I'm a very artistic person so I can appreciate the beauty of show cars..... But I can never consider the builder of it a lowrider if he doesn't drive them. Not everybody is so concerned about being "progressive" Some people just want to build their cars to suite their taste. I'm just saying your not about to come up in here and insult my brothers in the lowrider game. You yourself said "Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up". But what I'm telling you is that *a lot of brothers in the game don't care about that shit.* I'm just saying that a show car is always gonna get more points from the judges at a show than the street car. Take for example Joe Rays "Casino Lincoln" and compare it to a any immaculate og themed Impala... Of course Joe ray is gonna get all the points at the show against the street car... But have you ever seen that car on the freeway? (No disrespect to Joe Ray or any other Lifestyle members) That's where the true "points" are to me. You also say "The guys with the top quality cars on the streets are the guys who run them. And that's true but it's hard to take someone with over 15,000 posts in 5 years seriously on matters of street driving. I always say you can tell a true rider by his post count on Layitlow lol. I can respect your opinion... But your comments seem to be written with the intent of causing division and unhealthy debating. You should be happy that we are even humble enough to let come come in here and speak.


----------



## CHUCC

Ghetto Fabulous Picnic Sunday... Video by Big Koop


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

slickpanther said:


> Your taking things out of context lol. I'm a very artistic person so I can appreciate the beauty of show cars..... But I can never consider the builder of it a lowrider if he doesn't drive them. Not everybody is so concerned about being "progressive" Some people just want to build their cars to suite their taste. I'm just saying your not about to come up in here and insult my brothers in the lowrider game. You yourself said "Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up". But what I'm telling you is that *a lot of brothers in the game don't care about that shit.* I'm just saying that a show car is always gonna get more points from the judges at a show than the street car. Take for example Joe Rays "Casino Lincoln" and compare it to a any immaculate og themed Impala... Of course Joe ray is gonna get all the points at the show against the street car... But have you ever seen that car on the freeway? (No disrespect to Joe Ray or any other Lifestyle members) That's where the true "points" are to me. You also say "The guys with the top quality cars on the streets are the guys who run them. And that's true but it's hard to take someone with over 15,000 posts in 5 years seriously on matters of street driving. I always say you can tell a true rider by his post count on Layitlow lol. I can respect your opinion... But your comments seem to be written with the intent of causing division and unhealthy debating. You should be happy that we are even humble enough to let come come in here and speak.


 Oh really? Is that right? When I get to a computer I'll give you a proper response.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

CHUCC said:


> Ghetto Fabulous Picnic Sunday... Video by Big Koop


 Big koop doing video's now???? STR8 TIPPIN MAKING MOVES:biggrin:


----------



## Ole School 97

bigtroubles1 said:


> man ole boy who made tha statement about car shows making money off of someones hard wrk, i agree 100% how the fuc u gonna charge me 40 dollars ta show my own damn car .. that dnt make no sense.. but i dnt keep none of the profit.. wheres the logic in that.. a person spend thousands of dollars on their car just ta pay some one else to allow them to show it... if anything all car shows should be free to anyone who wants to bring their car, then u charge the public the 20 bucks to come see tha cars. thats logical.. but ta charge me ta show my own car . where they do that at.. im a street rider. i love riding in the street. i enjoy the attention and i enjoy the feeling of just rolling in something out of the ordinary ..


:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Ole School 97

I have been reading and chewing on the issue of show and street. Like i have said before,im not a rookie at this shit by no means and my recollection is that the black lowriders car show is the streets...and always will be the streets. Back in the day,the only west coast "super shows" was at the l.a coliseum and in san bernardino at the orange show. The only reason brothers went was to get they roll on and have another reason to hit the switch. The thought of putting our cars in the show (and they were super clean)never occurred to us,because once again, it had nothing to do with ...the streets. Now,when you throw in the ugly,always present racial and political aspect of it,we can understand more so why the black lowriders interest does not swing that way. You have to look at who runs runs these events,who judges these events and what is their ultimate goal is. This shit is about money...simple and complete. I think that's obvious as well,when you look at the end result at ALL the shows all over the U.S. Im about to burp my oldest son into this shit...as a street rider and the standards are already set as far as what it is to be show room clean on the streets and earn your grit servin or gettin served. The tightest lowriders that i have ever seen in my life,were rolling the streets of south central. Just a lowrider i suppose..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

slickpanther said:


> Your taking things out of context lol. I'm a very artistic person so I can appreciate the beauty of show cars..... But I can never consider the builder of it a lowrider if he doesn't drive them. Not everybody is so concerned about being "progressive" Some people just want to build their cars to suite their taste. I'm just saying your not about to come up in here and insult my brothers in the lowrider game. You yourself said "Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up". But what I'm telling you is that *a lot of brothers in the game don't care about that shit.* I'm just saying that a show car is always gonna get more points from the judges at a show than the street car. Take for example Joe Rays "Casino Lincoln" and compare it to a any immaculate og themed Impala... Of course Joe ray is gonna get all the points at the show against the street car... But have you ever seen that car on the freeway? (No disrespect to Joe Ray or any other Lifestyle members) That's where the true "points" are to me. You also say "The guys with the top quality cars on the streets are the guys who run them. And that's true but it's hard to take someone with over 15,000 posts in 5 years seriously on matters of street driving. I always say you can tell a true rider by his post count on Layitlow lol. I can respect your opinion... But your comments seem to be written with the intent of causing division and unhealthy debating. You should be happy that we are even humble enough to let come come in here and speak.


First, I'll address your last statement "


> But your comments seem to be written with the intent of causing division and unhealthy debating. "


Okay, Division? Like how? Show vs Street? Unhealthy Debating?...I didn't write anything disrespectful or personal to anyone so there is no apologies or retraction coming from me. 



> that's true but it's hard to take someone with over 15,000 posts in 5 years seriously on matters of street driving. I always say you can tell a true rider by his post count on Layitlow


So since you reluctantly have to agree with me but don't want to, you decide to lash out and make this personal huh...ok. We can go there too if you'd like. I was on the street with top notch car back in the 90's and early 2000's bro. Clean paint, full custom Bob & Son style (do u even know who bob and son is?)interior, real Daytons, real 5.20's, TV, VCR, ALL CHROME setup with 10 bats, etc. I have the pictures, awards and magazine articles here in my living room homie. I was always on the streets. Now, I have a '64. I've posted pics. It will be even cleaner. Thats my lowriding resume brother. I've got testimony for all of you. Now, I have yet to see anything of your car(s). I have yet to see your name in the feedback section making or spending money, i have yet to see you in a magazine. 



> You should be happy that we are even humble enough to let come come in here and speak


 Ain't this bout a bitch....I'm the main guy that helped 187PURE get this topic off the ground playa the first time it was started years back. I've contributed many historical black lowrider related pictures and info. I've started many relevant topic on here to chop up. I know most the cats in here personally and done business with them. You need to recognize brother. When the hell have you started a good debate/topic? When have you contributed some real black history like stories or pics up in this mothafucka? And you wanna try and check me? Why havint you checked all the god damn insults and gang banging buffoonery or racial insults that have been going in here for months on end.? Stay in your lane on that personal BS homie, I didn't go there with you so don't do that to me. 

And in defense of Joe Ray, his car is called "Las Vegas" not "Casino Lincoln". You should know this but you don't think Joe is a real lowrider SMH! Let me tell you about Joe; That dude had the cleanest street rides on Whittier Blvd in the 70's. His Lincoln was called "Pink Floyd" in it's first version when it was on the Blvd. He's built other street cars to0 like "Swan Song". He did his time on the streets and was a heavy hitter there. Real talk. He advanced his game and now look at him. But he's not a lowrider to you right? I think you need to go back to lowrider school bro.

I don't want to argue with you but you went in on me tuff so i had to defend myself. let's keep this PI and on topic about things that are not personal. My intentions is to bring awareness and help street riders come up and floss right.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:rimshot:


slickpanther said:


> Your taking things out of context lol. I'm a very artistic person so I can appreciate the beauty of show cars..... But I can never consider the builder of it a lowrider if he doesn't drive them. Not everybody is so concerned about being "progressive" Some people just want to build their cars to suite their taste. I'm just saying your not about to come up in here and insult my brothers in the lowrider game. You yourself said "Now to win a trophy and compete you really have to step it up". But what I'm telling you is that *a lot of brothers in the game don't care about that shit.* I'm just saying that a show car is always gonna get more points from the judges at a show than the street car. Take for example Joe Rays "Casino Lincoln" and compare it to a any immaculate og themed Impala... Of course Joe ray is gonna get all the points at the show against the street car... But have you ever seen that car on the freeway? (No disrespect to Joe Ray or any other Lifestyle members) That's where the true "points" are to me. You also say "The guys with the top quality cars on the streets are the guys who run them. And that's true but it's hard to take someone with over 15,000 posts in 5 years seriously on matters of street driving. I always say you can tell a true rider by his post count on Layitlow lol. I can respect your opinion... But your comments seem to be written with the intent of causing division and unhealthy debating. You should be happy that we are even humble enough to let come come in here and speak.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Ole School 97 said:


> I have been reading and chewing on the issue of show and street. Like i have said before,im not a rookie at this shit by no means and my recollection is that the black lowriders car show is the streets...and always will be the streets. Back in the day,the only west coast "super shows" was at the l.a coliseum and in san bernardino at the orange show. The only reason brothers went was to get they roll on and have another reason to hit the switch. The thought of putting our cars in the show (and they were super clean)never occurred to us,because once again, it had nothing to do with ...the streets. Now,when you throw in the ugly,always present racial and political aspect of it,we can understand more so why the black lowriders interest does not swing that way. You have to look at who runs runs these events,who judges these events and what is their ultimate goal is. This shit is about money...simple and complete. I think that's obvious as well,when you look at the end result at ALL the shows all over the U.S. Im about to burp my oldest son into this shit...as a street rider and the standards are already set as far as what it is to be show room clean on the streets and earn your grit servin or gettin served. The tightest lowriders that i have ever seen in my life,were rolling the streets of south central. Just a lowrider i suppose..


Good points bro.

The RG Canning shows were also in the Long Beach arena. Black riders like Ted Wells and Dennis Brown and a few others dominated at the shows often. But you are correct for the most part. 

The politics are ALWAYS there for lowriders to deal with, not just the black riders. The racial stuff too unfortunately. It's 2011 though man and we can't continue to use those things to hold us back, prevent us from moving forward and having a good time. It racial stuff don't get at us at the shows, what do you think you'll get from the cops on the Blvd? Also, due to the economy, LRM and their judging staff don't host or judge most of the big shows any longer like before. Everyone has a chance if their car is up to par. 

i wish all street cars were showroom condition like yours. Things have changed in South Central man. It's not like it was in the 80's or 90's.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

96ROADMASTER said:


> :rimshot:


Good morning National Geographic titties!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

To crenshaw , what personal satisfaction do u get going to shws?Like I said they're cool but its the same ol cars . 1/2 the cars in la where the same ones at las Vegas .


----------



## bigtroubles1

And no disrespect to blk folks cuz I'm blk but I have yet to see one blk club reach out to me . I'm in my late twenties and been in lowriding a few years . Only Hispanic clubs have reached out to me to ask them to join or come hang out.I throw monthly cruises and I have yet to have a blk club show up and ride out . And I've personally invited them . My ****** from Jus dip n came out but that's cuz I know one of them ****** personally.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> To crenshaw , what personal satisfaction do u get going to shws?Like I said they're cool but its the same ol cars . 1/2 the cars in la where the same ones at las Vegas .


For me, it's like going to a party or BBQ but with lowriders all around and women too. I get to see my friends and many come from out of town. Also, I like mingling with the public and people i don't know who have questions about lowriding. I like to see the kids and their reactions. i like to see lowrider bicycles too because bikes were my roots before cars. We dont get harrowed by cops and we're there all day.


----------



## bigtroubles1

Only problem with Hispanic clubs is , they only hit shows and I wanna ride . It gets kinda boring always hitting the street alone


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> And no disrespect to blk folks cuz I'm blk but I have yet to see one blk club reach out to me . I'm in my late twenties and been in lowriding a few years . Only Hispanic clubs have reached out to me to ask them to join or come hang out.I throw monthly cruises and I have yet to have a blk club show up and ride out . And I've personally invited them . My ****** from Jus dip n came out but that's cuz I know one of them ****** personally.


why do you think this is bro?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> Only problem with Hispanic clubs is , they only hit shows and I wanna ride . It gets kinda boring always hitting the street alone


lol...thats why you get that bomb ass female to ride with you instead! 

Bring this up at your meetings, recruit riders like you and make your own circle within the club. I know exactly how you feel and we've pooled some street riders to roll out.


----------



## 187PURE

WOW, THIS HAS BEEN A PRETTY INTERESTING READ THIS MORNING.. IT'S BETTER THAN TALK SHOW RADIO WHILE I'M DRINKING MY COFFEE 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHERS


----------



## bigtroubles1

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> For me, it's like going to a party or BBQ but with lowriders all around and women too. I get to see my friends and many come from out of town. Also, I like mingling with the public and people i don't know who have questions about lowriding. I like to see the kids and their reactions. i like to see lowrider bicycles too because bikes were my roots before cars. We dont get harrowed by cops and we're there all day.


I can dig that . The street atmosphere is the same tho . U get women that u can actually take home not just these clown made up models . Kids always gve props in the streets . Friends and family is Prolly the only thing a show is good for.. it's a big reunion .


----------



## bigtroubles1

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> lol...thats why you get that bomb ass female to ride with you instead! Bring this up at your meetings, recruit riders like you and make your own circle within the club. I know exactly how you feel and we've pooled some street riders to roll out.


Ya my girl rides out with me all the time . She's pretty attractive lol .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> WOW, THIS HAS BEEN A PRETTY INTERESTING READ THIS MORNING.. IT'S BETTER THAN TALK SHOW RADIO WHILE I'M DRINKING MY COFFEE
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHERS


x2:drama:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> I can dig that . The street atmosphere is the same tho . U get women that u can actually take home not just these clown made up models . Kids always gve props in the streets . Friends and family is Prolly the only thing a show is good for.. it's a big reunion .


There is nothing wrong with lowriding on the streets. Thats not my argument. It's about nice cars vs pace cars for the Garbageman 500


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

shewonhol said:


> I like to get know Who are the black low drivers & Why do they slow in their riding field...................?


ummmmmmmm huh?? LOL!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> There is nothing wrong with lowriding on the streets. Thats not my argument. It's about nice cars vs pace cars for the Garbageman 500


You have you likes and dislikes and so do we ! Build it HOW YOU LIKE IT AND CONTRIBUTE AND A POSITIVE WAY AND ILL BUILD MINES HOW I LIKE IT AND DO THE SAME >>>>enough said!


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Sound like your boy treats his car like his woman. Like he has a dime piece on his arm in public. I give that guy respect.
> 
> I can enjoy a hoodrat too when I want to fuck or hang out on the corner but I'm older now and want a quality dime piece female. Advancing your game and respecting yourself by doing great things is player shit.
> I was taught to treat/build your ride like the women you choose/have


YOU KIDDIN ME RIGHT? :LMAO: BRU WOMEN COME AND WOMEN GO JUST LIKE CARS.. LET'S CLARIFY THIS A LITTLE.. YOU'RE NOT GONNA LET ANY ONE DISRESPECT YOUR WOMAN OR YOUR CAR, BUT AT THE SAME TIME YOU'RE NOT GONNA WORSHIP HER/IT.. YOU SEE THAT'S WHERE CATS GET SHIT FUCKED UP (LIKE MY HOMIE I MENTIONED).. SO SCARED SOMETHING'S GONNA HAPPEN THAT HE CAN'T EVEN BE FREE AND ENJOY IT.. SHIT, EVEN POPPEY COULD'NT STOP THAT FOOL BLUTO FROM GETTIN AT HIS WOMEN


----------



## bigtroubles1

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> why do you think this is bro?


It's a fact . I'm not mentioning club names. But their are a few in the I.e and I have yet to meet any of them , nor do they come out to my cruises . Not cruise nights but actual cruise. Hispanic clubs,pm me all day saying come check them out or they will be supporting my cruise .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> YOU KIDDIN ME RIGHT? :LMAO: BRU WOMEN COME AND WOMEN GO JUST LIKE CARS.. LET'S CLARIFY THIS A LITTLE.. YOU'RE NOT GONNA LET ANY ONE DISRESPECT YOUR WOMAN OR YOUR CAR, BUT AT THE SAME TIME YOU'RE NOT GONNA WORSHIP HER/IT.. YOU SEE THAT'S WHERE CATS GET SHIT FUCKED UP (LIKE MY HOMIE I MENTIONED).. SO SCARED SOMETHING'S GONNA HAPPEN THAT HE CAN'T EVEN BE FREE AND ENJOY IT.. SHIT, EVEN POPPEY COULD'NT STOP THAT FOOL BLUTO FROM GETTIN AT HIS WOMEN


Ya I think Bluto finally waxed that ass to !


----------



## 187PURE

bigtroubles1 said:


> I can dig that . The street atmosphere is the same tho . *U get women that u can actually take home* not just these clown made up models . Kids always gve props in the streets . Friends and family is Prolly the only thing a show is good for.. it's a big reunion .


HELLO! HA HA HA.. YOU KNOW HOW MANY BITCHES I DONE FUCKED THIS SUMMER JUST BY DIPPIN THE STREETS??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> YOU KIDDIN ME RIGHT? :LMAO: BRU WOMEN COME AND WOMEN GO JUST LIKE CARS.. LET'S CLARIFY THIS A LITTLE.. YOU'RE NOT GONNA LET ANY ONE DISRESPECT YOUR WOMAN OR YOUR CAR, BUT AT THE SAME TIME YOU'RE NOT GONNA WORSHIP HER/IT.. YOU SEE THAT'S WHERE CATS GET SHIT FUCKED UP (LIKE MY HOMIE I MENTIONED).. SO SCARED SOMETHING'S GONNA HAPPEN THAT HE CAN'T EVEN BE FREE AND ENJOY IT.. SHIT, EVEN POPPEY COULD'NT STOP THAT FOOL BLUTO FROM GETTIN AT HIS WOMEN


Very true. But you know what i was trying to say.


----------



## 187PURE

1bad-azz cadi said:


> Ya I think Bluto finally waxed that ass to !


:rofl:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> It's a fact . I'm not mentioning club names. But their are a few in the I.e and I have yet to meet any of them , nor do they come out to my cruises . Not cruise nights but actual cruise. Hispanic clubs,pm me all day saying come check them out or they will be supporting my cruise .


lol you didint answer my question bro


----------



## bigtroubles1

187PURE said:


> HELLO! HA HA HA.. YOU KNOW HOW MANY BITCHES I DONE FUCKED THIS SUMMER JUST BY DIPPIN THE STREETS??


Same here . As soon as I bring her out females be joccin . I'm like go head gimmie yur number . It's a wrap after that


----------



## bigtroubles1

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> lol you didint answer my question bro


My bad what was yur question . I misread it


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Very true. But you know what i was trying to say.


..


----------



## 187PURE

bigtroubles1 said:


> Same here . As soon as I bring her out females be joccin . I'm like go head gimmie yur number . It's a wrap after that


MAN I BEEN RUNNIN ROUND LIKE A DAMN ADOLESCENT, MACKING HOES RANGING FROM 20 TO 40


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I've read a few of the last post and would like to put in my opinion.

I'm a brotha in my mid 20's. Personally I am tired of MY rides being mediocre(sp). My last ride i sold in 2007 and have been slowly working on my 64 rag ever since. in the last couple years, I bought a lac, juiced it, sold it, bought it back, then sold it again all because I was tired of driving half assed rides with black spray paint and oil leaks, i'm just speaking the truth.

As far as street vs. show, I personally just want a clean ride (painted frame, belly, etc.) to ride on the streets. I dont care to build a show car (maybe one day) but thats no excuse to spray on a fresh coat of black spray paint for the day and call myself "ridin". 

All i'm saying is if we are goign to build a car, build it clean. Whether or not it is fully chromed out, there are other options like powder coating, or pull the parts OFF the car, paint them and put them back on.

Just my opinion.



Now what do yall think of this article?

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/edit...#ixzz1VGDLC1Vy


----------



## bigtroubles1

Quic question . Can I use brillo pad to get rust off of gold


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*Crenshaw Povich*



Crenshaw's Finest said:


> lol you didint answer my question bro


 This ****** a lowriding talk show host just fuckin wit ya homie! Tires are for the streets and turn tables are for disc jokey's


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I've read a few of the last post and would like to put in my opinion.
> 
> I'm a brotha in my mid 20's. Personally I am tired of MY rides being mediocre(sp). My last ride i sold in 2007 and have been slowly working on my 64 rag ever since. in the last couple years, I bought a lac, juiced it, sold it, bought it back, then sold it again all because I was tired of driving half assed rides with black spray paint and oil leaks, i'm just speaking the truth.
> 
> As far as street vs. show, I personally just want a clean ride (painted frame, belly, etc.) to ride on the streets. I dont care to build a show car (maybe one day) but thats no excuse to spray on a fresh coat of black spray paint for the day and call myself "ridin".
> 
> All i'm saying is if we are goign to build a car, build it clean. Whether or not it is fully chromed out, there are other options like powder coating, or pull the parts OFF the car, paint them and put them back on.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do yall think of this article?
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/edit...#ixzz1VGDLC1Vy


i read that article twice when it came out. Joe is dead on correct with it. i like most of his editorials.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

bigtroubles1 said:


> Quic question . Can I use brillo pad to get rust off of gold


No. It will scratch the gold. 



1bad-azz cadi said:


> This ****** a lowriding talk show host just fuckin wit ya homie! Tires are for the streets and turn tables are for disc jokey's


Pics of your ride kind sir?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

C.F. I RESPECT ALOT OF THINGS YOU SAY HOMIE BUT YOU CAN COUNT HOW MANY BLK LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE WON LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR OR OTHER MAJOR SHOWS IN THE PAST 30 YEARS?????. IM 46 HOMIE AND IVE SEEN ALOT OF BLK BUILT CARS THAT WERE WAY BETTER THAN OTHER CARS AND DIDNT EVEN GET NOTICED!!!!. IM JUST SAYING HOMIE HOW MANY SHOWS DID GANGSTA WIN AND HE HAD TOP NOTCH SHIT!!!! IT IS WHAT IT IS DONT BE BLIND TO THE FACT. WHEN WE DO ENTER A SHOW IT'S MORE OR LESS TO HAVE A PLACE TO SIT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Crenshaw Povich is going back to sleep...y'all be cool. 

i see benny lurking in here....lol


----------



## Skim

bigtroubles1 said:


> It's a fact . I'm not mentioning club names. But their are a few in the I.e and I have yet to meet any of them , nor do they come out to my cruises . Not cruise nights but actual cruise. Hispanic clubs,pm me all day saying come check them out or they will be supporting my cruise .


 possibly you gotta hit some of their picnics, cruises, moreno valley, high desert etc and get to know these folks and build friendships and promote your cruises.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> C.F. I RESPECT ALOT OF THINGS YOU SAY HOMIE BUT YOU CAN COUNT HOW MANY BLK LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE WON LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR OR OTHER MAJOR SHOWS IN THE PAST 30 YEARS?????. IM 46 HOMIE AND IVE SEEN ALOT OF BLK BUILT CARS THAT WERE WAY BETTER THAN OTHER CARS AND DIDNT EVEN GET NOTICED!!!!. IM JUST SAYING HOMIE HOW MANY SHOWS DID GANGSTA WIN AND HE HAD TOP NOTCH SHIT!!!! IT IS WHAT IT IS DONT BE BLIND TO THE FACT. WHEN WE DO ENTER A SHOW IT'S MORE OR LESS TO HAVE A PLACE TO SIT.


I agree 100%. But so what? is this suppose to hinder us? Is this an excuse? Fuck a trophy. People know when you got the tightest shit win or lose. Lakers didnt when the championship but we know their number one.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> No. It will scratch the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of your ride kind sir?


I would but my build is top secret! but my brother skim knows what Im building ... sup yg skim!:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

I THINK WE ALL NEED TO STAY FOCUSED BEFORE WE ALL GO OFF ON A TANGENT.. THIS IS GONNA TURN INTO SOME BUTT HURT SHIT (FOR SOME OF US) WHO MAY GET ALL SELF-RICHEOUS SAYING- "LOOK, IT'S MINE, I PAYED FOR IT, SO DON'T DON'T JUDGE ME!" ANGEL MAKES A VALID POINT.. IF WE DON'T MAINTAIN STANDARDS, LOWRIDING IS GOING TO THE TOILET.. I'M NOT GONNA RUSH AND SPRAY MY CAR WITH PRIMER AND SLAP ON SECOND-HAND CHINAS JUST TO SAY I'M RIDING, OR "I'M A STREET RIDER" SO FUCK IT. EITHER WAY YOU'LL GET LAUGHED AT.. YOU'LL GET NO PROPS; STREETS, SHOWS, PEERS, NOWHERE. SOME PEOPLE MAY NOT CARE OR TAKE PRIDE.. THOSE SAME DUDES PROBLY DRESS LIKE A HOBBO AND SETTLE FOR SKALLY-WAG HOOD RATS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> possibly you gotta hit some of their picnics, cruises, moreno valley, high desert etc and get to know these folks and build friendships and promote your cruises.


x2 or just call up the homies and organize sumthin of your own there doesnt always have to be a formal invite go beat some doors down:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I agree 100%. But so what? is this suppose to hinder us? Is this an excuse? Fuck a trophy. People know when you got the tightest shit win or lose. Lakers didnt when the championship *but we know their number one*.


***** PLEEZ.. GO BACK TO BED


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I agree 100%. But so what? is this suppose to hinder us? Is this an excuse? Fuck a trophy. People know when you got the tightest shit win or lose. Lakers didnt when the championship but we know their number one.


 MY POINT EXACTLY HOMIE NO IT WONT HINDER US BUT WILL OUR KIDS STILL BE HAVING THIS SAME CONVERSATION 30 YEARS FROM NOW.


----------



## Skim

x2 lakers aint doin shit as of lately lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BIGSWANGA WUTT IT DO LOVE ONE :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> C.F. I RESPECT ALOT OF THINGS YOU SAY HOMIE BUT YOU CAN COUNT HOW MANY BLK LOWRIDERS THAT HAVE WON LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR OR OTHER MAJOR SHOWS IN THE PAST 30 YEARS?????. IM 46 HOMIE AND IVE SEEN ALOT OF BLK BUILT CARS THAT WERE WAY BETTER THAN OTHER CARS AND DIDNT EVEN GET NOTICED!!!!. IM JUST SAYING HOMIE HOW MANY SHOWS DID GANGSTA WIN AND HE HAD TOP NOTCH SHIT!!!! IT IS WHAT IT IS DONT BE BLIND TO THE FACT. *WHEN WE DO ENTER A SHOW IT'S MORE OR LESS TO HAVE A PLACE TO SIT*.


:rofl: I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT THOUGHT LIKE THIS.. I PAY ANYWHERE BETWEEN 20 AND 40 BUCKS JUST TO SIT NEXT TO MY RIDE AND DRINK BEER AND BUMP THE TUNES


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> :rofl: I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT THOUGHT LIKE THIS.. I PAY ANYWHERE BETWEEN 20 AND 40 BUCKS JUST TO SIT NEXT TO MY RIDE AND DRINK BEER AND BUMP THE TUNES


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> I would but my build is top secret! but my brother skim knows what Im building ... sup yg skim!:thumbsup:


 yeah homie gonna put it down proper


----------



## alex75

187PURE said:


> SHIT, EVEN POPPEY COULD'NT STOP THAT FOOL BLUTO FROM GETTIN AT HIS WOMEN










original captain save a hoe


----------



## 187PURE

alex75 said:


> View attachment 350404
> 
> original captain save a hoe


:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Skim said:


> possibly you gotta hit some of their picnics, cruises, moreno valley, high desert etc and get to know these folks and build friendships and promote your cruises.


I promote my cruises . They aren't blind to the cruises . How do all the Mexican clubs know . I don't trip any club different than any other club . And blk clubs dnt promote there picnics or shows . I have yet to be invited by a blk club . That harbor bbq u guys just had I didn't know about . Is it becuz blk clubs only reach out to blk only clubs . I really dunno .


----------



## Ole School 97

bigtroubles1 said:


> Quic question . Can I use brillo pad to get rust off of gold


Brasso will work!


----------



## 187PURE

bigtroubles1 said:


> I promote my cruises . They aren't blind to the cruises . How do all the Mexican clubs know . I don't trip any club different than any other club . And blk clubs dnt promote there picnics or shows . I have yet to be invited by a blk club . That harbor bbq u guys just had I didn't know about . Is it becuz blk clubs only reach out to blk only clubs . I really dunno .


ME AND MY HOMEBOY GAVE A BBQ/CAR SHOW RITE IN THE HOOD ON THE BLOCK! WE PASSED OUT FLYERS ALL OVER PHILLY. WE SPENT $1500 DOLLARS OF OUR OWN MONEY; FREE FOOD, FREE ALCHOHOL, FREE RAFFLES/GIVE AWAYS.. IT MUST HAVE BEEN OVER 200 ****** THERE HAVING A GOOD TIME.. AND NOBODY WAS TRIPPING, EXCEPT FOR THE TWO COOKS WE HIRED THAT WAS ARGUING OVER HOW MUCH BBQ SAUCE TO ADD :LMAO: JUST 2 ****** MADE ALL THIS POSSIBLE! IF YOU GOT THE DRIVE AND AMBITION, YOU CAN MAKE SHIT HAPPEN.. ME AND MY HOMEBOY'S DAILY PHRASE IS- _"OH YEEEAAH!!"_


----------



## lone star

unless it is a solid piece of gold, u dont want to use anything abrasive on gold plating. gold plating is a very delicate soft layer and will easier scratch and wipe off. u can use naval jelly let sit on the gold for a couple mins and rinse off. i have done it and it didnt damage the gold plating. dont wipe on it,


----------



## alex75

CHUCC said:


> Ghetto Fabulous Picnic Sunday... Video by Big Koop


whats the name of the first song???


----------



## bigtroubles1

lone star said:


> unless it is a solid piece of gold, u dont want to use anything abrasive on gold plating. gold plating is a very delicate soft layer and will easier scratch and wipe off. u can use naval jelly let sit on the gold for a couple mins and rinse off. i have done it and it didnt damage the gold plating. dont wipe on it,


Where can I buy naval jelly


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BIGTROUBLES AS SOON AS I FINISH THIS CAR HOMIE IM COMING DOWN TO CRUISE WITH YOU OG


----------



## 187PURE

alex75 said:


> whats the name of the first song???


"IN THE STREETS OF LA" By Lords of Lyrics


----------



## bigtroubles1

P.E. PREZ said:


> BIGTROUBLES AS SOON AS I FINISH THIS CAR HOMIE IM COMING DOWN TO CRUISE WITH YOU OG


Thanks man . I go to la a lot and cruise with my boy and the homie from l.a times . I'll be out there on Hollywood Aug 27 th . I guess its supposed ta cracc. But anytime yall throw something hit me up . I'm all about netwrking and meeting new people . My social circle is kinda small in the lowrider world .


----------



## P.E. PREZ

bigtroubles1 said:


> Thanks man . I go to la a lot and cruise with my boy and the homie from l.a times . I'll be out there on Hollywood Aug 27 th . I guess its supposed ta cracc. But anytime yall throw something hit me up . I'm all about netwrking and meeting new people . My social circle is kinda small in the lowrider world .


 I SURE WILL HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

187PURE said:


> "IN THE STREETS OF LA" By Lords of Lyrics


:h5:
thanks homie


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

alex75 said:


> View attachment 350404
> 
> original captain save a hoe


:roflmao:Awe fuck I'm dyin'!!!! llololololo


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> I THINK WE ALL NEED TO STAY FOCUSED BEFORE WE ALL GO OFF ON A TANGENT.. THIS IS GONNA TURN INTO SOME BUTT HURT SHIT (FOR SOME OF US) WHO MAY GET ALL SELF-RICHEOUS SAYING- "LOOK, IT'S MINE, I PAYED FOR IT, SO DON'T DON'T JUDGE ME!" ANGEL MAKES A VALID POINT.. IF WE DON'T MAINTAIN STANDARDS, LOWRIDING IS GOING TO THE TOILET.. I'M NOT GONNA RUSH AND SPRAY MY CAR WITH PRIMER AND SLAP ON SECOND-HAND CHINAS JUST TO SAY I'M RIDING, OR "I'M A STREET RIDER" SO FUCK IT. EITHER WAY YOU'LL GET LAUGHED AT.. YOU'LL GET NO PROPS; STREETS, SHOWS, PEERS, NOWHERE. SOME PEOPLE MAY NOT CARE OR TAKE PRIDE.. THOSE SAME DUDES PROBLY DRESS LIKE A HOBBO AND SETTLE FOR SKALLY-WAG HOOD RATS


Well said! Shit, you ain't lyin' about dressing standards either.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

The Masterpiece for the early 80's


----------



## Ole School 97

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> View attachment 350494
> 
> 
> The Masterpiece for the early 80's


Thanks for the memory.8" el monte reds,Tru-spokes and 5.20's was the shit...lol.


----------



## H8R PROOF

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> View attachment 350494
> 
> 
> The Masterpiece for the early 80's


 What up Crenshaw's Finest????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Good morning National Geographic titties!!!!!!


:finger: I here just reading and chilling. Shit I said like 8yrs ago to some you'll kats. But WTF does a east coast ryder know!


----------



## bigtroubles1

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> True indeed. and you have a full show, jackstands, mirrors underneath chrome undercarriage car that you put on the freeway and cross state lines. Not many can say that shit.


thanks homie Im actually about to put the Caddy on the road again Sunday for a picnic in Virginia 3 1/2 hours one way. So seven hours round trip


----------



## Skim

slickpanther said:


> *And that's true but it's hard to take someone with over 15,000 posts in 5 years seriously on matters of street driving*. _*I always say you can tell a true rider by his post count on Layitlow lol.*_


:shocked: how can u say that and you know I be in them streets and at picnics. I was out just this past saturday night rolling my lac in the Ft Worth Cruise, 100 miles of freeway driving that night not counting the cruise itself cuz you know Im driving down from way up in Krum.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> thanks homie Im actually about to put the Caddy on the road again Sunday for a picnic in Virginia 3 1/2 hours one way. So seven hours round trip


thats whats up.


----------



## cobrakarate

Hey crenshaw, you really been preachin and I agree with what you say. I do want to add a little. alot of Black lowriders were on the cover of Lowrider when lowridin made its big comeback in the late 80's. also it was ALOT of black money and lowriders that overpaided for juice and made alot guys rich. they hopped big time and put alot of power and money out there. But they never won. time after time you hear of guys with clean cars that never won. and after a while you begin to say what's the point. I do give my hispanic brothers credit they have great cars too. But if black guys would have won when some of them deserved it then alot more brothers would have put money into it. look back at the cars from 89-92 the brothers had. come on. We always had a different style. not better not worse just different. But we also never took lowridin and made it almost a religion. you will never hear us say its in our blood. we do this for girls. and to beat each other. we're showin off not reppin pride. its different. that's why when the next trend comes out we're on that too and forget what we were doing 2 years ago. look at the electric slide. you cant tell a cowboy here in tx that that was a black dance. it's just a shame that alberto lopez used so many black lowriders rides and wouldnt ever give credit to brothers ridin. Look at Gary may RIP he did so much for ridin and hoppin. look at terry anderson and ted wells . those dudes were like heros. but then again we had Black rides magazine and other magazines to look at. anyway, we do need to come up. but if you notice for years they are makin car that look like a mix of Hot Rod magazine and lowrider. its on another level. so the average guy is thinking screw that I'm ridin on the street. Heck we as black people almost seem to need Detox to come out with lowriders in every video for us to get down again. but i still have faith in my brothers -- and that my hispanic brothers will keep giving us a little credit for being in the lowridin game from the jump. When we spend more time buildin cars instead of cheerleadin and yelling at each other then we may get some real credit for what we do. peace.


----------



## Skim

bigtroubles1 said:


> I promote my cruises . *They aren't blind to the cruises . How do all the Mexican clubs know* . I don't trip any club different than any other club . And blk clubs dnt promote there picnics or shows . I have yet to be invited by a blk club . That harbor bbq u guys just had I didn't know about . Is it becuz blk clubs only reach out to blk only clubs . I really dunno .





bigtroubles1 said:


> *Only problem with Hispanic clubs is , they only hit shows* and I wanna ride . It gets kinda boring always hitting the street alone


Sounds like they aint fuckin with you either. j/k  
I didnt see the harbor park cruise promoted in here and this is the supposed "Black lowriders" topic. Thats cuz a lot of these ****** aint even coming in here none the less promoting their cruises in here, why u think that is? Because everything aint based on layitlow alone. You dont need to be invited to a cruise. Its not a wedding, just roll out. Most cruises are word of mouth anyway. I think if you and P.E. Prez can form a good connect, he can put you up on some good upcoming events. You will be alright homie.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cobrakarate said:


> Hey crenshaw, you really been preachin and I agree with what you say. I do want to add a little. alot of Black lowriders were on the cover of Lowrider when lowridin made its big comeback in the late 80's. also it was ALOT of black money and lowriders that overpaided for juice and made alot guys rich. they hopped big time and put alot of power and money out there. But they never won. time after time you hear of guys with clean cars that never won. and after a while you begin to say what's the point. I do give my hispanic brothers credit they have great cars too. But if black guys would have won when some of them deserved it then alot more brothers would have put money into it. look back at the cars from 89-92 the brothers had. come on. We always had a different style. not better not worse just different. But we also never took lowridin and made it almost a religion. you will never hear us say its in our blood. we do this for girls. and to beat each other. we're showin off not reppin pride. its different. that's why when the next trend comes out we're on that too and forget what we were doing 2 years ago. look at the electric slide. you cant tell a cowboy here in tx that that was a black dance. it's just a shame that alberto lopez used so many black lowriders rides and wouldnt ever give credit to brothers ridin. Look at Gary may RIP he did so much for ridin and hoppin. look at terry anderson and ted wells . those dudes were like heros. but then again we had Black rides magazine and other magazines to look at. anyway, we do need to come up. but if you notice for years they are makin car that look like a mix of Hot Rod magazine and lowrider. its on another level. so the average guy is thinking screw that I'm ridin on the street. Heck we as black people almost seem to need Detox to come out with lowriders in every video for us to get down again. but i still have faith in my brothers -- and that my hispanic brothers will keep giving us a little credit for being in the lowridin game from the jump. When we spend more time buildin cars instead of cheerleadin and yelling at each other then we may get some real credit for what we do. peace.



I appreciate your feedback Cobra. I know your history and take your input serious. Hopefully things will change now that the internet is here and we have a forum.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

H8R PROOF said:


> What up Crenshaw's Finest????


good to see you here with us bro, and thanks for the pic!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Skim said:


> Sounds like they aint fuckin with you either. j/k
> I didnt see the harbor park cruise promoted in here and this is the supposed "Black lowriders" topic. Thats cuz a lot of these ****** aint even coming in here none the less promoting their cruises in here, why u think that is? Because everything aint based on layitlow alone. You dont need to be invited to a cruise. Its not a wedding, just roll out. Most cruises are word of mouth anyway. I think if you and P.E. Prez can form a good connect, he can put you up on some good upcoming events. You will be alright homie.


I didnt want to say anything about this because it goes deep but fuck it....Ghetto Faboulous CC hosted that picnic, most those cats are older homies (and good people btw)so i can understand why their not on here with us. However, the NLRA santioned/sponsored/assisted with it. the picnic info was posted all over their facebook page. The NLRA, in my view is very tight knit and they don't really reach out, especially to the latino lowrider community or outside of South Central L.A....and the L.A. super show they were nowhere to be seen. There is a lot more inflammatory shit about this but i'm not going to air anything out or mention names on here.


----------



## slickpanther

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Oh really? Is that right? When I get to a computer I'll give you a proper response.


Lord Jesus.... You just made yourself look really obsessive and crazy with this one lol. Calm down before you have an aneurysm :no:



Crenshaw's Finest said:


> First, I'll address your last statement "
> 
> Okay, Division? Like how? Show vs Street? Unhealthy Debating?...I didn't write anything disrespectful or personal to anyone so there is no apologies or retraction coming from me.
> 
> 
> So since you reluctantly have to agree with me but don't want to, you decide to lash out and make this personal huh...ok. We can go there too if you'd like. I was on the street with top notch car back in the 90's and early 2000's bro. Clean paint, full custom Bob & Son style (do u even know who bob and son is?)interior, real Daytons, real 5.20's, TV, VCR, ALL CHROME setup with 10 bats, etc. I have the pictures, awards and magazine articles here in my living room homie. I was always on the streets. Now, I have a '64. I've posted pics. It will be even cleaner. Thats my lowriding resume brother. I've got testimony for all of you. Now, I have yet to see anything of your car(s). I have yet to see your name in the feedback section making or spending money, i have yet to see you in a magazine.
> 
> Ain't this bout a bitch....I'm the main guy that helped 187PURE get this topic off the ground playa the first time it was started years back. I've contributed many historical black lowrider related pictures and info. I've started many relevant topic on here to chop up. I know most the cats in here personally and done business with them. You need to recognize brother. When the hell have you started a good debate/topic? When have you contributed some real black history like stories or pics up in this mothafucka? And you wanna try and check me? Why havint you checked all the god damn insults and gang banging buffoonery or racial insults that have been going in here for months on end.? Stay in your lane on that personal BS homie, I didn't go there with you so don't do that to me.
> 
> And in defense of Joe Ray, his car is called "Las Vegas" not "Casino Lincoln". You should know this but you don't think Joe is a real lowrider SMH! Let me tell you about Joe; That dude had the cleanest street rides on Whittier Blvd in the 70's. His Lincoln was called "Pink Floyd" in it's first version when it was on the Blvd. He's built other street cars to0 like "Swan Song". He did his time on the streets and was a heavy hitter there. Real talk. He advanced his game and now look at him. But he's not a lowrider to you right? I think you need to go back to lowrider school bro.
> 
> I don't want to argue with you but you went in on me tuff so i had to defend myself. let's keep this PI and on topic about things that are not personal. My intentions is to bring awareness and help street riders come up and floss right.



LOL! what I said must have really hurt your feelings. I find it hilarious that while I was at work getting my grind on, you were on your keyboard frantically typing all of this psychotic babble like a court reporter strung out on crystal meth. I'm sitting here laughing at you trying to preach to me some lowrider history that I already know about since I was a kid. Dude, just get your lowride on and have a good time. Maybe if you do that, you won't be so obsessed about what other black lowriders are doing in the game. Hell you come in this thread more than I do :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Next time a guy who owns a stock Ford and a bicycle decides to check someone, he should know that person's history in the game.


----------



## slickpanther

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Next time a guy who owns a stock Ford and a bicycle decides to check someone, he should know that person's history in the game.


*My ***** just let it go! Your making a fool out of yourself :no:









*


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> Hey crenshaw, you really been preachin and I agree with what you say. I do want to add a little. alot of Black lowriders were on the cover of Lowrider when lowridin made its big comeback in the late 80's. also it was ALOT of black money and lowriders that overpaided for juice and made alot guys rich. they hopped big time and put alot of power and money out there. But they never won. time after time you hear of guys with clean cars that never won. and after a while you begin to say what's the point. I do give my hispanic brothers credit they have great cars too. But if black guys would have won when some of them deserved it then alot more brothers would have put money into it. look back at the cars from 89-92 the brothers had. come on. We always had a different style. not better not worse just different. But we also never took lowridin and made it almost a religion. you will never hear us say its in our blood. we do this for girls. and to beat each other. we're showin off not reppin pride. its different. that's why when the next trend comes out we're on that too and forget what we were doing 2 years ago. look at the electric slide. you cant tell a cowboy here in tx that that was a black dance. it's just a shame that alberto lopez used so many black lowriders rides and wouldnt ever give credit to brothers ridin. Look at Gary may RIP he did so much for ridin and hoppin. look at terry anderson and ted wells . those dudes were like heros. but then again we had Black rides magazine and other magazines to look at. anyway, we do need to come up. but if you notice for years they are makin car that look like a mix of Hot Rod magazine and lowrider. its on another level. so the average guy is thinking screw that I'm ridin on the street. Heck we as black people almost seem to need Detox to come out with lowriders in every video for us to get down again. but i still have faith in my brothers -- and that my hispanic brothers will keep giving us a little credit for being in the lowridin game from the jump. When we spend more time buildin cars instead of cheerleadin and yelling at each other then we may get some real credit for what we do. peace.


HEY COBRA.. THANKS FOR YOUR 4 CENTS WORTH ON THIS MATTER LOL.. I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING YOU SAID EXCEPT FOR IT NOT BEING IN OUR BLOOD.. FOR SOME OF US, IT IS RELIGION.. BEING A PAST RESIDENT OF SOUTH LA MOSTLY INFLUENCED ME, BUT GEOGRAPHICS IS BESIDES THE POINT.. FOR SOME OF US THE PASSION GOES FAR BEYOND THE STRATOSPHERE.. I'VE BEEN INTO LOWRIDING FOR THE PAST 21 YEARS AND STILL HAVE THE DRIVE AND EXCITEMENT AS IF I WERE A NEW CAT.. I TOLD D-BO "I 3 WHEEL JUST TO GET MY MORNING COFFEE" :chuckle: OFCOURSE THE BLACKS DO IT MORESO TO SHOW OFF, RATHER THAN FOR LA RAZA (LIKE THE CHICONOS).. WE'RE FLAMBOYANT PEOPLE.. BUT IF YOU DON'T TREAT LOWRIDING LIKE DRINKING WATER OR BREATHING AIR, YOU'LL BE A VICTOM JUST LIKE THE ****** THAT JUST WANNA SHINE, THEN YOUR PASSION WILL JUST FADE OFF.. THAT'S JUST MY TAKE ON THE MATTER- STAY UP LOVED ONE!


----------



## 187PURE

slickpanther said:


> *My ***** just let it go! Your making a fool out of yourself :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH, DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE I DID SEVERAL PAGES AGO, ARGUING FOR A POINTLESS REASON.. WELL,YOU GUYS ARGUMENT HAS MORE SUBSTANCE THAN MINE :lol:


----------



## 187PURE

AY I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU FELLAS (AN HONEST ONE): IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME, THAT I DREAM ABOUT RIDING EVERY NITE! NO BULLSHIT.. I HAD A DREAM LAST NIGHT THAT A ***** TRYED TO CUT ME OFF IN TRAFFIC BUT I HIT THE SWITCH ON HIS ASS.. THE ***** GOT OUT THE CAR AND WAS 7FT TALL.. ***** STARTED SNATCHING HIS GOLD CHAINS OFF HIS NECK AND ASKED ME FOR A RUMBLE.. THANK GOD MY BOY BROKE IT UP IN THE DREAM.. LOL, NO MORE MCDONALDS AFTER MIDNIGHT


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> AY I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU FELLAS (AN HONEST ONE): IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME, THAT I DREAM ABOUT RIDING EVERY NITE! NO BULLSHIT.. I HAD A DREAM LAST NIGHT THAT A ***** TRYED TO CUT ME OFF IN TRAFFIC BUT I HIT THE SWITCH ON HIS ASS.. THE ***** GOT OUT THE CAR AND WAS 7FT TALL.. ***** STARTED SNATCHING HIS GOLD CHAINS OFF HIS NECK AND ASKED ME FOR A RUMBLE.. THANK GOD MY BOY BROKE IT UP IN THE DREAM.. LOL, NO MORE MCDONALDS AFTER MIDNIGHT


so lemme get this straight - you had a dream where Shaq cut you off but he was flossing Mr T's gold, then you hit the switch on him so he turned into Apollo Creed and tried to Rocky 3 yo ass. Then ya boy came in and kept you from getting beat down in traffic? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN NICCA!







J/K i never dreamt no shit like that before lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> AY I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU FELLAS (AN HONEST ONE): IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME, THAT I DREAM ABOUT RIDING EVERY NITE! NO BULLSHIT.. I HAD A DREAM LAST NIGHT THAT A ***** TRYED TO CUT ME OFF IN TRAFFIC BUT I HIT THE SWITCH ON HIS ASS.. THE ***** GOT OUT THE CAR AND WAS 7FT TALL.. ***** STARTED SNATCHING HIS GOLD CHAINS OFF HIS NECK AND ASKED ME FOR A RUMBLE.. THANK GOD MY BOY BROKE IT UP IN THE DREAM.. LOL, NO MORE MCDONALDS AFTER MIDNIGHT


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc68/Balty101/*****.png


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> so lemme get this straight - you had a dream where Shaq cut you off but he was flossing Mr T's gold, then you hit the switch on him so he turned into Apollo Creed and tried to Rocky 3 yo ass. Then ya boy came in and kept you from getting beat down in traffic? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN NICCA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K i never dreamt no shit like that before lol


IF IT'S AWAY TO TAKE A SNAPFLIC OF A DREAM, BELEIVE ME I WOULD.. BUT WHAT I CAN DO IS GIVE YOU A PIC OF THE MONGOOSE I WOKE UP TO THIS MORNING.. SHE WAS LIKE BABY WHAT'S THE MATTER? I TOOK ONE LOOK AT HER AND SHOOK MY HEAD "Nothing, I'm bout to go to work"


----------



## P.E. PREZ

MORNING BROTHAS!!!!


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> HEY COBRA.. THANKS FOR YOUR 4 CENTS WORTH ON THIS MATTER LOL.. I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING YOU SAID EXCEPT FOR IT NOT BEING IN OUR BLOOD.. FOR SOME OF US, IT IS RELIGION.. BEING A PAST RESIDENT OF SOUTH LA MOSTLY INFLUENCED ME, BUT GEOGRAPHICS IS BESIDES THE POINT.. FOR SOME OF US THE PASSION GOES FAR BEYOND THE STRATOSPHERE.. I'VE BEEN INTO LOWRIDING FOR THE PAST 21 YEARS AND STILL HAVE THE DRIVE AND EXCITEMENT AS IF I WERE A NEW CAT.. I TOLD D-BO "I 3 WHEEL JUST TO GET MY MORNING COFFEE" :chuckle: OFCOURSE THE BLACKS DO IT MORESO TO SHOW OFF, RATHER THAN FOR LA RAZA (LIKE THE CHICONOS).. WE'RE FLAMBOYANT PEOPLE.. BUT IF YOU DON'T TREAT LOWRIDING LIKE DRINKING WATER OR BREATHING AIR, YOU'LL BE A VICTOM JUST LIKE THE ****** THAT JUST WANNA SHINE, THEN YOUR PASSION WILL JUST FADE OFF.. THAT'S JUST MY TAKE ON THE MATTER- STAY UP LOVED ONE!


:bowrofl::bowrofl:.....til the casket drops.


----------



## Ole School 97

P.E. PREZ said:


> MORNING BROTHAS!!!!


Mornin P.E PREZ...and the rest of my folks.


----------



## 187PURE

Ole School 97 said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl:.....til the casket drops.


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> MORNING BROTHAS!!!!


GOOD MORNING BIG G! MAN I HAD A HELL OF A NIGHT.. PUT 7 BATTERIES TO MY SINGLE AND GETTIN NICE INCHES.. CHOCKED ON A COUPLE BREWS, CRASHED AND HAD A CRAZY DREAM (THE ONE I TALKED ABOUT PREVIOUSLY).. THEN WOKE UP TO A NIGHTMARE!.. OL GIRL ASKED ME IF I WANTED SOME PANCAKES AND SAUSAGES BEFORE I GO TO WORK.. I WANTED TO TELL HER TO STICK HER FACE IN THAT DOE AND MAKE SOME GORILLA COOKIES.. GOTDAMN I WAS DRUNK!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

O/G Thread =>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/124079-black-lowriders.html


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


>


Enough said...let me go chrome a nut or bolt or some shit! Good lookin 187.


----------



## Tyrone

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> First, I'll address your last statement "
> 
> Okay, Division? Like how? Show vs Street? Unhealthy Debating?...I didn't write anything disrespectful or personal to anyone so there is no apologies or retraction coming from me.
> 
> 
> So since you reluctantly have to agree with me but don't want to, you decide to lash out and make this personal huh...ok. We can go there too if you'd like. I was on the street with top notch car back in the 90's and early 2000's bro. Clean paint, full custom Bob & Son style (do u even know who bob and son is?)interior, real Daytons, real 5.20's, TV, VCR, ALL CHROME setup with 10 bats, etc. I have the pictures, awards and magazine articles here in my living room homie. I was always on the streets. Now, I have a '64. I've posted pics. It will be even cleaner. Thats my lowriding resume brother. I've got testimony for all of you. Now, I have yet to see anything of your car(s). I have yet to see your name in the feedback section making or spending money, i have yet to see you in a magazine.
> 
> Ain't this bout a bitch....I'm the main guy that helped 187PURE get this topic off the ground playa the first time it was started years back. I've contributed many historical black lowrider related pictures and info. I've started many relevant topic on here to chop up. I know most the cats in here personally and done business with them. You need to recognize brother. When the hell have you started a good debate/topic? When have you contributed some real black history like stories or pics up in this mothafucka? And you wanna try and check me? Why havint you checked all the god damn insults and gang banging buffoonery or racial insults that have been going in here for months on end.? Stay in your lane on that personal BS homie, I didn't go there with you so don't do that to me.
> 
> And in defense of Joe Ray, his car is called "Las Vegas" not "Casino Lincoln". You should know this but you don't think Joe is a real lowrider SMH! Let me tell you about Joe; That dude had the cleanest street rides on Whittier Blvd in the 70's. His Lincoln was called "Pink Floyd" in it's first version when it was on the Blvd. He's built other street cars to0 like "Swan Song". He did his time on the streets and was a heavy hitter there. Real talk. He advanced his game and now look at him. But he's not a lowrider to you right? I think you need to go back to lowrider school bro.
> 
> I don't want to argue with you but you went in on me tuff so i had to defend myself. let's keep this PI and on topic about things that are not personal. My intentions is to bring awareness and help street riders come up and floss right.


Oh snap!


----------



## Tyrone

cobrakarate said:


> Hey crenshaw, you really been preachin and I agree with what you say. I do want to add a little. alot of Black lowriders were on the cover of Lowrider when lowridin made its big comeback in the late 80's. also it was ALOT of black money and lowriders that overpaided for juice and made alot guys rich. they hopped big time and put alot of power and money out there. But they never won. time after time you hear of guys with clean cars that never won. and after a while you begin to say what's the point. I do give my hispanic brothers credit they have great cars too. But if black guys would have won when some of them deserved it then alot more brothers would have put money into it. look back at the cars from 89-92 the brothers had. come on. We always had a different style. not better not worse just different. But we also never took lowridin and made it almost a religion. you will never hear us say its in our blood. we do this for girls. and to beat each other. we're showin off not reppin pride. its different. that's why when the next trend comes out we're on that too and forget what we were doing 2 years ago. look at the electric slide. you cant tell a cowboy here in tx that that was a black dance. it's just a shame that alberto lopez used so many black lowriders rides and wouldnt ever give credit to brothers ridin. Look at Gary may RIP he did so much for ridin and hoppin. look at terry anderson and ted wells . those dudes were like heros. but then again we had Black rides magazine and other magazines to look at. anyway, we do need to come up. but if you notice for years they are makin car that look like a mix of Hot Rod magazine and lowrider. its on another level. so the average guy is thinking screw that I'm ridin on the street. Heck we as black people almost seem to need Detox to come out with lowriders in every video for us to get down again. but i still have faith in my brothers -- and that my hispanic brothers will keep giving us a little credit for being in the lowridin game from the jump. When we spend more time buildin cars instead of cheerleadin and yelling at each other then we may get some real credit for what we do. peace.


Bravo!


----------



## bigtroubles1

Skim said:


> Sounds like they aint fuckin with you either. j/k  I didnt see the harbor park cruise promoted in here and this is the supposed "Black lowriders" topic. Thats cuz a lot of these ****** aint even coming in here none the less promoting their cruises in here, why u think that is? Because everything aint based on layitlow alone. You dont need to be invited to a cruise. Its not a wedding, just roll out. Most cruises are word of mouth anyway. I think if you and P.E. Prez can form a good connect, he can put you up on some good upcoming events. You will be alright homie.


HAHA KNOC IT OFF SKIM . THE HISPANICS BE AT MY CRUISE THIC . AND I'M NOT ASKING FOR AN INVITE AT ALL JUST A HEADS UP ON EVENTS


----------



## slickpanther

187PURE said:


> YEAH, DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE I DID SEVERAL PAGES AGO, ARGUING FOR A POINTLESS REASON.. WELL,YOU GUYS ARGUMENT HAS MORE SUBSTANCE THAN MINE :lol:


lol yep.


----------



## slickpanther

187PURE said:


> AY I GOT A QUESTION FOR YOU FELLAS (AN HONEST ONE): IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH ME, THAT I DREAM ABOUT RIDING EVERY NITE! NO BULLSHIT.. I HAD A DREAM LAST NIGHT THAT A ***** TRYED TO CUT ME OFF IN TRAFFIC BUT I HIT THE SWITCH ON HIS ASS.. THE ***** GOT OUT THE CAR AND WAS 7FT TALL.. ***** STARTED SNATCHING HIS GOLD CHAINS OFF HIS NECK AND ASKED ME FOR A RUMBLE.. THANK GOD MY BOY BROKE IT UP IN THE DREAM.. LOL, NO MORE MCDONALDS AFTER MIDNIGHT


All the time. I have at least 2 lowrider related dreams a month. I've had dreams where I was scrapin' in some of the baddest lowriders and they seemed so real that when I woke up, I was like FUCK :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:uh::wave:my brothas


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> GOOD MORNING BIG G! MAN I HAD A HELL OF A NIGHT.. PUT 7 BATTERIES TO MY SINGLE AND GETTIN NICE INCHES.. CHOCKED ON A COUPLE BREWS, CRASHED AND HAD A CRAZY DREAM (THE ONE I TALKED ABOUT PREVIOUSLY).. THEN WOKE UP TO A NIGHTMARE!.. OL GIRL ASKED ME IF I WANTED SOME PANCAKES AND SAUSAGES BEFORE I GO TO WORK.. I WANTED TO TELL HER TO STICK HER FACE IN THAT DOE AND MAKE SOME GORILLA COOKIES.. GOTDAMN I WAS DRUNK!


:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Next time a guy who owns a stock Ford and a bicycle decides to check someone, he should know that person's history in the game.


 NEXT TIME A WHITE BOY TRIES TO PUT A BLACK GUY IN THE BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC IN CHECK HE SHOW LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND SEE THAT'S HE IS WHITE. YOU STARTING TO SOUND AS RETARDED AS 96ROADMASTER WITH YO DUMBASS NONSENSE PSYCHOBABBLE.


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> thanks homie Im actually about to put the Caddy on the road again Sunday for a picnic in Virginia 3 1/2 hours one way. So seven hours round trip


 SHOW CAR CADDY ON A 7 HOUR ROAD TRIP + A CLEAN SIXFOE = BADASS.


----------



## slickpanther

Jack Bauer said:


> NEXT TIME A WHITE BOY TRIES TO PUT A BLACK GUY IN THE BLACK LOWRIDERS TOPIC IN CHECK HE SHOW LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND SEE THAT'S HE IS WHITE. YOU STARTING TO SOUND AS RETARDED AS 96ROADMASTER WITH YO DUMBASS NONSENSE PSYCHOBABBLE.


lol!


----------



## slickpanther

Jack Bauer said:


> SHOW CAR CADDY ON A 7 HOUR ROAD TRIP + A CLEAN SIXFOE = BADASS.


Now that to me is lowriding! I think a lot of people nowadays feel like dumping tons of money in a lowrider or earning a spot in lowrider magazine makes you a lowrider... It doesn't. To me, if you build 30 Impala rags in your lifetime but wasn't holding it down in the streets... then your not a lowrider. Nor does the make of your car, the name brand of your wheels, the amount of chrome ect validate you as a lowrider. Nor does the amount of cars you have built earn you a "resume" as a lowrider. The lowrider lives inside of you. Not the pages of lowrider magazine or the amount of trophies you rack up


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Jack Bauer said:


> SHOW CAR CADDY ON A 7 HOUR ROAD TRIP + A CLEAN SIXFOE = BADASS.


 x2 REAL LOWRIDING :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

T.G.I.F. :420: :420:


----------



## Ole School 97

"Its a way of life". I made these for when i cruise...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that lowrider man needs A JERRY CURL, GIVE IT A BROTHA LOOK LOL


----------



## Skim

slickpanther said:


> Now that to me is lowriding! I think a lot of people nowadays feel like dumping tons of money in a lowrider or earning a spot in lowrider magazine makes you a lowrider... It doesn't. To me, if you build 30 Impala rags in your lifetime but wasn't holding it down in the streets... then your not a lowrider. Nor does the make of your car, the name brand of your wheels, the amount of chrome ect validate you as a lowrider. Nor does the amount of cars you have built earn you a "resume" as a lowrider. The lowrider lives inside of you. Not the pages of lowrider magazine or the amount of trophies you rack up


 to me the one who does both is who i give props as being a str8 rider.


----------



## Skim

that brings up a good point then. why dont we all post pics of OUR rides on the street. no bullshit. smashing down the street, freeway whatever. lets post them up. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

hours later still no replies hmmmmm.... :dunno:


----------



## CHUCC

:rofl::sprint:


----------



## plague

ME 520S AND DAYTONS A FEW YEARS BACK, HAD ALOT OF CARS JUST NEVER REALLY TOOK PICTURES WORKIN ON MY NEW RIDE AND HERE IS ONE ME SMASHIN ABOUT 130 MINUTES AWAY FOR A CRUISE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> that brings up a good point then. why dont we all post pics of OUR rides on the street. no bullshit. smashing down the street, freeway whatever. lets post them up. :biggrin:


 let do this homie! FREEWAY FEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague

ME SMASHIN, WHAT UP SKIM


----------



## plague

ME AND MY WIFE HEADED UP THIS CRUISE, WAS A GOOD GET TOGETHER, NOT MANY BLACK RIDERS OUT HERE THO


----------



## plague

CANT WAIT TO GET MY RIDE TOGETHER AND BACK ON THE STREETS, WE ARE TAKIN MY WIFES LINCOLN TO VEGAS THO AFTER I FINISH THE JUICE NOTHING FANCY JUST CLEAN AND IM DRIVING IT 7 HOURS THERE TO VEGAS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

1bad-azz cadi said:


> let do this homie! FREEWAY FEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

CHUCC said:


> :rofl::sprint:


I know fools got pics fuck it show and prove lets do this.














































jammed up by the police even














































tulsa Individuals Picnic 700 miles on the freeway, 10 hours driving freeway alone that weekend no worries no AC feeway smashing thats not all my shit is on the street NO TRAILER QUEEN full chrome undercarriage LRM November 2010 indoor inn vegas and drive it like a Civic




























and Im taking it to vegas again. Like the Majestics slogan goes, "From the streets to the shows" :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> hours later still no replies hmmmmm.... :dunno:


I-75 nicca 80 mph in the DFW


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

***** slick on his way to get his shit done up!


----------



## plague

I JUST DONT TAKE TO MANY PICTURES


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> I-75 nicca 80 mph


thats whats up my *****


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

***** u gone make me leak my build!!!lol!!


----------



## plague

BUT THEM OR SOME NICE PICTURES THERE , NOT MANY BLACK RIDERS OUT HERE MORE LIKE 1 PER CLUB


----------



## plague

ID LIKE TO SEE CRESHAWS FINEST RIDE I DONT EVER SEEN A PICTURE OF HIS RIDES IM SURE THEY NICE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Skim

yes I will say this, I *trailered* it to Las Vegas, Kansas City and Tampa Florida out of common sense lol


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> ***** u gone make me leak my build!!!lol!!


:shocked:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> :shocked:


 I rolled it before tear down:roflmao:


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> yes I will say this, I *trailered* it to Las Vegas, Kansas City and Tampa Florida out of common sense lol


 I DONT THINK ANYONE COULD EVER QUESTION YOU AS A RIDER BRO, AND IF THEY DO THEY CRAZY


----------



## Skim

plague said:


> ME AND MY WIFE HEADED UP THIS CRUISE, WAS A GOOD GET TOGETHER, NOT MANY BLACK RIDERS OUT HERE THO


word homie, did you use the fleetwood trim on the coupe? the ones that go at the base of the vinyl top


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> word homie, did you use the fleetwood trim on the coupe? the ones that go at the base of the vinyl top


YES, AND YES


----------



## plague

CAR IS GONE, BUT I BUSY WITH OTHER PEOPLES VERTS CANT WORK ON MINE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> I-75 nicca 80 mph in the DFW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/PuGDbYw0FWY[/QUOTE my ***** mike actin a fool! lol


----------



## Skim

my lac is on the streets regularly too


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> I know fools got pics fuck it show and prove lets do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammed up by the police even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulsa Individuals Picnic 700 miles on the freeway, 10 hours driving freeway alone that weekend no worries no AC feeway smashing thats not all my shit is on the street NO TRAILER QUEEN full chrome undercarriage LRM November 2010 indoor inn vegas and drive it like a Civic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Im taking it to vegas again. Like the Majestics slogan goes, "From the streets to the shows" :thumbsup:


 ***** skim say! "yall got me fucked up" lol!!!!!! u already know wus up when my riders outta the oven:biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

SKIMS RIDES = BADASSNESS ON A WHOLE DIFFERENT LEVEL THAN REGULAR BADASSNESS. MOST MOFOS WOULD GIVE THEIR RIGHT NUT FOR SKIMS RAGTOP 64 AND THEIR LEFT NUT FOR THAT FLEETWOOD. OWNING BOTH IS ALMOST WORTH GETTING NEUTERED.


----------



## slickpanther

1bad-azz cadi said:


> ***** slick on his way to get his shit done up!



Hell yeah that shit was fun. I can't wait to pick my bitch up tomorrow 



1bad-azz cadi said:


>


Good times


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> that brings up a good point then. why dont we all post pics of OUR rides on the street. no bullshit. smashing down the street, freeway whatever. lets post them up. :biggrin:


:no:


----------



## Skim

Jack Bauer said:


> SKIMS RIDES = BADASSNESS ON A WHOLE DIFFERENT LEVEL THAN REGULAR BADASSNESS. MOST MOFOS WOULD GIVE THEIR RIGHT NUT FOR SKIMS RAGTOP 64 AND THEIR LEFT NUT FOR THAT FLEETWOOD. OWNING BOTH IS ALMOST WORTH GETTING NEUTERED.


Thanks man thems cool words. I appreciate that. Hopefully the lac will be back better than ever after next year.


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> :no:


cut it out you know u got some of that roadmaster driving as much as you talk about ridin all the time. post them shits up.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> Thanks man thems cool words. I appreciate that. Hopefully the lac will be back better than ever after next year.



:rofl:

ya some..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

MORNING MY PEOPLES HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND, SKIM AS SOON AS I CAN FIND SOME PICS HOMIE I WILL POST THEM :biggrin: NOTHING LIKE YOUR SHIT BUT I THINK I GOT SOME ROLLING TO VEGAS, KEEP THE PICS COMING HOMIE.


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> SHOW CAR CADDY ON A 7 HOUR ROAD TRIP + A CLEAN SIXFOE = BADASS.


Thanks fam :worship:


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim I cant send pm's but I just want to get my uppers and lower control arms, center link, inner and outer tie rods, idler and pitman arms, and my rearend dipped.....


----------



## Pitbullx

and if your shit isnt driven on the streets, you are no better than the 10yr old kids in the model section.......I remember coming up in LA all the big homies rode their shit til the wheels fell off and came back out even harder.......I have the upmost respect for real riders that can win a trophy at 3 and dippin down the block at 6 breakin necks and turning heads...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Pitbullx said:


> and if your shit isnt driven on the streets, you are no better than the 10yr old kids in the model section.......I remember coming up in LA all the big homies rode their shit til the wheels fell off and came back out even harder.......I have the upmost respect for real riders that can win a trophy at 3 and dippin down the block at 6 breakin necks and turning heads...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good Sunday morning! Enjoy a sermon! Food! And a outing with family!


----------



## plague

SEE LOWRIDING NOW A DAYS SUCKS ALOT AND IS GOOD IN SOME WAYS YOU NEED IT ALL STREET RIDERS TO SHOW CARS ONE DONT HAVE TO BE BETTER THAN THE OTHER. PEOPLE TRIP ME OUT LOWRIDING USE TO SEEM LIKE IT HAVE MORE FREEDOM BUILDING THINGS YOU LIKE NOT FOR OTHER PEOPLE, WHAT TRIPS ME OUT IS SOME GUYS SAY YOU AINT LOWRIDING IF YOU AINT GOT A IMPALA, IF YOU DONT HAVE DAYTONS, IF YOU DONT HAVE 520S, WELL THATS NOT TRUE AND ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN INFUNCED THE WRONG WAY AND I MEAN THE KID THATS JUST GETTIN INTO LOWRIDING NEVER HAD A CAR, PEOPLE TELLING HIM HE HAS TO HAVE DAYTONS OR Z'S THAT HE HAS TO HAVE CANDY PAINT, THAT HE CANT BUILD A FOUR DOOR CAR THAT HE HAS TO HAVE A 2 DOOR CAR. HE CAN STILL BUILD A NICE CAR WITH CHINAS STOCK PAINT AND SO ON. YOU NEED THE GUYS WITH THE PRIMOR RIDES JUST AS WELL, BUT IF HE DONT WANT STOCK INTERIOR WANTS TO DO BODY MODS I SEE IT ALL THE TIME WHY DO THAT WHEN YOU CAN BUILD THIS, BUT WHAT HAPPENED WHEN YOUR LOWRIDER WAS YOUR DAILY IM SURE THERE WAS A TIME ALOT OF US WAS THERE. BUT WE ARE AGAINST OURSELVES AND PUT OURSELVES IN DIFFRENT GROUPS AND WHAT I MEAN IS WHO IS TO SAY CAUSE YOUR CAR IS A 50,000 DOLLAR RIDE AND YOU DONT DRIVE IT ALL THE TIME AND LET PEOPLE SEE YOU DRIVING IT, MEANS YOU LESS OF A LOWRIDER THAN IF YOU DROVE IT.


----------



## Ole School 97

*Rollin photos*

I been building this since may,got along way to go and will do so with a lot of the inspiration that i have gotten from this black lowrider page...real talk.But i do sneak to the store maybe once a week


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> I been building this since may,got along way to go and will do so with a lot of the inspiration that i have gotten from this black lowrider page...real talk.But i do sneak to the store maybe once a week


 REAL NICE HOMIE JUST STAY DOING YO THANG :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


plague said:


> SEE LOWRIDING NOW A DAYS SUCKS ALOT AND IS GOOD IN SOME WAYS YOU NEED IT ALL STREET RIDERS TO SHOW CARS ONE DONT HAVE TO BE BETTER THAN THE OTHER. PEOPLE TRIP ME OUT LOWRIDING USE TO SEEM LIKE IT HAVE MORE FREEDOM BUILDING THINGS YOU LIKE NOT FOR OTHER PEOPLE, WHAT TRIPS ME OUT IS SOME GUYS SAY YOU AINT LOWRIDING IF YOU AINT GOT A IMPALA, IF YOU DONT HAVE DAYTONS, IF YOU DONT HAVE 520S, WELL THATS NOT TRUE AND ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE BEEN INFUNCED THE WRONG WAY AND I MEAN THE KID THATS JUST GETTIN INTO LOWRIDING NEVER HAD A CAR, PEOPLE TELLING HIM HE HAS TO HAVE DAYTONS OR Z'S THAT HE HAS TO HAVE CANDY PAINT, THAT HE CANT BUILD A FOUR DOOR CAR THAT HE HAS TO HAVE A 2 DOOR CAR. HE CAN STILL BUILD A NICE CAR WITH CHINAS STOCK PAINT AND SO ON. YOU NEED THE GUYS WITH THE PRIMOR RIDES JUST AS WELL, BUT IF HE DONT WANT STOCK INTERIOR WANTS TO DO BODY MODS I SEE IT ALL THE TIME WHY DO THAT WHEN YOU CAN BUILD THIS, BUT WHAT HAPPENED WHEN YOUR LOWRIDER WAS YOUR DAILY IM SURE THERE WAS A TIME ALOT OF US WAS THERE. BUT WE ARE AGAINST OURSELVES AND PUT OURSELVES IN DIFFRENT GROUPS AND WHAT I MEAN IS WHO IS TO SAY CAUSE YOUR CAR IS A 50,000 DOLLAR RIDE AND YOU DONT DRIVE IT ALL THE TIME AND LET PEOPLE SEE YOU DRIVING IT, MEANS YOU LESS OF A LOWRIDER THAN IF YOU DROVE IT.


----------



## payfred

Just made it back from VA. I pulled the 64 and my homeboy drove the Caddy. Everything went smoove thank God. We got back I ask my homeboy "how was the drive" he says "a little bouncy at times but real good" The caddy made me real proud today mashin on the freeway a lil over 7 hours today  I forgot to take pics so hopefully I can steal some from the VA topic


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Just made it back from VA. I pulled the 64 and my homeboy drove the Caddy. Everything went smoove thank God. We got back I ask my homeboy "how was the drive" he says "a little bouncy at times but real good" The caddy made me real proud today mashin on the freeway a lil over 7 hours today  I forgot to take pics so hopefully I can steal some from the VA topic


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> Just made it back from VA. I pulled the 64 and my homeboy drove the Caddy. Everything went smoove thank God. We got back I ask my homeboy "how was the drive" he says "a little bouncy at times but real good" The caddy made me real proud today mashin on the freeway a lil over 7 hours today  I forgot to take pics so hopefully I can steal some from the VA topic


yea just talked to snows drunk ass he heading back home to from the show in va


----------



## payfred

I did manage to snap this one this morning before we hit the road


----------



## payfred

64 CRAWLING said:


> yea just talked to snows drunk ass he heading back home to from the show in va


:roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> that brings up a good point then. why dont we all post pics of OUR rides on the street. no bullshit. smashing down the street, freeway whatever. lets post them up. :biggrin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A NICE WEEK FELLAS


----------



## 187PURE

slickpanther said:


> Now that to me is lowriding! I think a lot of people nowadays feel like dumping tons of money in a lowrider or earning a spot in lowrider magazine makes you a lowrider... It doesn't. To me, if you build 30 Impala rags in your lifetime but wasn't holding it down in the streets... then your not a lowrider. Nor does the make of your car, the name brand of your wheels, the amount of chrome ect validate you as a lowrider. Nor does the amount of cars you have built earn you a "resume" as a lowrider. The lowrider lives inside of you. Not the pages of lowrider magazine or the amount of trophies you rack up


GOOD POINT.. YOU ALSO HAVE THE GUYS THAT GET ON LAYITLOW JUST TO TALK SHIT.. IF YOU TALK SHIT BUT YET TRY TO EDUCATE, THAT'S FINE.. BUT THEN YOU GOT THE GUYS THAT JUST CHEERLEAD AND BE DRAMA QUEENS AND DON'T EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER.. THAT'S BITCH/GAY SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAVE A NICE WEEK FELLAS


YOU TO HOMIE! COULD'NT MAKE IT TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND.. CAR WASN'T READY. HAD BURNT UP SOLENOIDS, A THREE WHEELED TO DEATH TIRE, AND IT RAINED ALL WEEK.. I JUST KICKED BACK IN THE HOOD WITH A COUPLE 40z WIT THE HOMEBOY.. THE BLOCK WHERE WE CHILL IS REAL GHETTO.. BABIES CRYING, HOODRATS FIGHTING, AND ****** FIXING ON A LOWRIDER WHILE ALL THIS IS TAKING PLACE LOL.. ONLY IN THE HOOD RIGHT?


----------



## Ole School 97

payfred said:


> Just made it back from VA. I pulled the 64 and my homeboy drove the Caddy. Everything went smoove thank God. We got back I ask my homeboy "how was the drive" he says "a little bouncy at times but real good" The caddy made me real proud today mashin on the freeway a lil over 7 hours today  I forgot to take pics so hopefully I can steal some from the VA topic


Glad to hear it was a safe trip..


----------



## Ole School 97

P.E. PREZ said:


> REAL NICE HOMIE JUST STAY DOING YO THANG :h5:


Thanks Big Dog! However,im more excited that my oldest son is cuttin his teeth and is buying his first project at the end of the month. Looking forward to some father/son representin next summer....if all goes to "standard"


----------



## Ole School 97

payfred said:


> I did manage to snap this one this morning before we hit the road


Very nice...I love the work


----------



## Ole School 97

bigtroubles1 said:


> [/QUOTE :thumbsup:What street is that?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> Thanks Big Dog! However,im more excited that my oldest son is cuttin his teeth and is buying his first project at the end of the month. Looking forward to some father/son representin next summer....if all goes to "standard"


 YEA I CANT WAIT TILL MY SON GET'S HIS!!!!. SHIT HE'S ONLY 4 BUT HE CAN TELL YOU WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS BETWEEN 60-64 IS  THE ONLY BAD THING IS HE KNOWS HOW TO PLUG & UNPLUG THE DAMN GROUND .


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> YOU TO HOMIE! COULD'NT MAKE IT TO THE NEIGHBORHOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND.. CAR WASN'T READY. HAD BURNT UP SOLENOIDS, A THREE WHEELED TO DEATH TIRE, AND IT RAINED ALL WEEK.. I JUST KICKED BACK IN THE HOOD WITH A COUPLE 40z WIT THE HOMEBOY.. THE BLOCK WHERE WE CHILL IS REAL GHETTO.. BABIES CRYING, HOODRATS FIGHTING, AND ****** FIXING ON A LOWRIDER WHILE ALL THIS IS TAKING PLACE LOL.. ONLY IN THE HOOD RIGHT?


 :yes: ONLY IN THE HOOD. HOODRATS :naughty: :boink: :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl

felt i should go a diff route with the next build and build a bomb


----------



## car88

I hit switches all day every day i installed the hydraulics my self its a 4 pump setup i don,t just hit switches on weekends i hit switches every day its called a lowrider


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1

Ole School 97 said:


> bigtroubles1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE :thumbsup:What street is that?
> 
> 
> 
> HIGHLAND
Click to expand...


----------



## Eazy

Skim said:


> to me the one who does both is who i give props as being a str8 rider.





Skim said:


> hours later still no replies hmmmmm.... :dunno:


Now Skim....... You know how the STL gets down lol!!!!! Don't make me flood this page wit rider pics like I did the last thread lol.....


----------



## payfred

Ole School 97 said:


> Glad to hear it was a safe trip..





Ole School 97 said:


> Very nice...I love the work


Preciate it homie


----------



## Ole School 97

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ole School 97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIGHLAND
> 
> 
> 
> I use to roll out there back in the day,mostly on the westside and in rialto. Hey folks,do you recognize this car from san bernardino?
Click to expand...


----------



## payfred

At the picnic Sunday


----------



## Skim

Eazy said:


> Now Skim....... You know how the STL gets down lol!!!!! Don't make me flood this page wit rider pics like I did the last thread lol.....


shit u know Im already knowin lol


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187 Pure....I was finally Iable to locate Big Pimpin' Delemond's Album "Don't talk, just listen/Sunday Acapella.... I'm lovin' it.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:wave::h5::wave:


----------



## Ole School 97

payfred said:


> At the picnic Sunday


DAMM! Thats all love there....Now thats a motherfuckin car show!


----------



## Skim

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> 187 Pure....I was finally Iable to locate Big Pimpin' Delemond's Album "Don't talk, just listen/Sunday Acapella.... I'm lovin' it.


 thats homeboy that speaks in rhyme on Dogg Pound right


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wave::h5::wave:


 Whats hatnin' playa


Skim said:


> thats homeboy that speaks in rhyme on Dogg Pound right


Right...I love his game...wish their was more that have his style. He use to be a poet on the boradwalk at Venice beach for deathrow put him on


----------



## KERRBSS

bigtroubles1 said:


>


 I like that


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good morning! Got the east coast in prayers brothaz! Let's hope this storm passes! Or hits soft! I'm ready. And need be will host all those that need help! If it gets bad.


----------



## Ole School 97

96ROADMASTER said:


> Good morning! Got the east coast in prayers brothaz! Let's hope this storm passes! Or hits soft! I'm ready. And need be will host all those that need help! If it gets bad.


My prayers are with you and all that are in the path of potential harm...Stay safe


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> My prayers are with you and all that are in the path of potential harm...Stay safe


 x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Thanks guys! Well keep you'll updated if shit hits sat afternoon.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTc...ext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXdJlmfDmb92ZJA3iNo9qGXK


----------



## Moe Built

bigtroubles1 said:


>


 Sweet Ass Ride!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Just checking in You'll. Lost two trees so far but all is good and running. have not heard from others in raliegh but I'm shure they okay. Winds are ruff and floods. But we doing. thanks for the prayers and thoughts guys.. Scary to the kids but we got power and stuff for them. And if any of you kats affected need help don't fear to pick up phone. i got grills , propain , and genarators. And the RV is gas up and ready to host in need..


----------



## tmack6

Yellowimpala said:


> Sweet Ass Ride!


This car is for sale on craigslist los angeles right now.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TTT uffin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I cant get pics to post :banghead: But was very nice out sunday so I took kids out for a ride to ice cream stand..


----------



## bigtroubles1

tmack6 said:


> This car is for sale on craigslist los angeles right now.


it now has chrome front end :yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## Skim

the LRM show in Dallas was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub




























the homie 20 Minutes was callin out any and everybody but no one wanted none of that duece this weekend..





































good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


----------



## Skim

got to see Ice Cube, Dub C perform at the show 





































Ice cubes son performed with him


----------



## Skim




----------



## P.E. PREZ

NICE ASS PIC SKIM THE 4 KILLEM HOMIE


----------



## P.E. PREZ

bigtroubles1 said:


>


 I C YOU BIGTROUBLES1 THAT BITCH IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## payfred

*What up Brothas can yall do me a solid?? My car is up for lowrider of the month but I need some votes!! Click the link and Please vote for me Im car number 4. Thanks fam!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html*


----------



## payfred

Damn Skim yall lookin good!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

JUST VOTED HOMIE :thumbsup: GOOD LUCC :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> JUST VOTED HOMIE :thumbsup: GOOD LUCC :biggrin:


Thank you!! :worship:

Here is some pics Please vote for me fellas I need you!









































































Thanks fam I Preciate you!


----------



## payfred




----------



## payfred

Click here for the link fam Thanks!! Im car number 4


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BLACC LOWRIDERS TTMFT


----------



## Eazy

payfred said:


> Click here for the link fam Thanks!! Im car number 4
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html


Sorry Fred, you the homie but I had to side with my Prez on his 62 Vert... If he wasn't on there I woulda pic'd the Jungle Love... hands down my *****..


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> *What up Brothas can yall do me a solid?? My car is up for lowrider of the month but I need some votes!! Click the link and Please vote for me Im car number 4. Thanks fam!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html*


Voted!!!


----------



## payfred

Eazy said:


> Sorry Fred, you the homie but I had to side with my Prez on his 62 Vert... If he wasn't on there I woulda pic'd the Jungle Love... hands down my *****..


It's all good homie I completely understand!


----------



## payfred

chevy_boy said:


> Voted!!!


Thanks homie!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

voted!


----------



## D-BO

Skim said:


> the LRM show in Dallas was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homie 20 Minutes was callin out any and everybody but no one wanted none of that duece this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


You all were looking good out there this past weekend, fam!


----------



## Eazy

payfred said:


> It's all good homie I completely understand!


CONGRATZ ON THE WIN!!!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

x2 congrats Fred.


----------



## payfred

Preciate it my Brothas!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

CONGRATS FRED KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :worship: :h5:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Congrats Fred!


----------



## KERRBSS

[/QUOTE]thats a hot pic


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Click here for the link fam Thanks!! Im car number 4http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/312831-vote-featured-ride-september-2011-a.html


 Raliegh Nc on map!


----------



## Skim

congrats fred well deserved homie!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Congrats Fred!
TTT for the Black lowriders on dem streets...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 357897
> Congrats Fred!
> TTT for the Black lowriders on dem streets...


x2 congrats too Fred and TTT for My ***** riders!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> the LRM show in Dallas was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the homie 20 Minutes was callin out any and everybody but no one wanted none of that duece this weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


That duece is hot asa bitch!!!!! lawd! I see yall skiminese!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Raliegh Nc on map!


 FRED IS DOING DA DAMN THING. MAYBE U CAN LEARN SOMETHING AND STOP BEING SUCH A FLAKE.


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> That duece is hot asa bitch!!!!! lawd! I see yall skiminese!:thumbsup:


hey mike check out the footage rolling up to tulsa individuals picnic. this was up in oklahoma city and tulsa somewhere.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> hey mike check out the footage rolling up to tulsa individuals picnic. this was up in oklahoma city and tulsa somewhere.


awwwww shit I see you skim. you brothers are looking really good man keep doing the damn thing homie! I'll be back soon and I'm bringing my dedicated brothers with me . the next ride up ,we'll be freeway mashin along with yall big homie! keep it tippin skim .you know it's all love from this way!keep them z's spinnin and stay grinnin that's what its all about:thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## chilly2

Skim said:


> hey mike check out the footage rolling up to tulsa individuals picnic. this was up in oklahoma city and tulsa somewhere.


NICE LOOK RIDIN THRU MY TOWN ON YOUR WAY TO TULSA, NEXT YEAR LET DO IT TOGETHER FAMILIA CC :thumbsup:


----------



## cut_six_tre

1bad-azz cadi said:


> awwwww shit I see you skim. you brothers are looking really good man keep doing the damn thing homie! I'll be back soon and I'm bringing my dedicated brothers with me . the next ride up ,we'll be freeway mashin along with yall big homie! keep it tippin skim .you know it's all love from this way!keep them z's spinnin and stay grinnin that's what its all about:thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


*Sup fam! you never told me they had a black rider thread. you damn right we coming thas on wescoast 36st Low bottoms ,daygo and Strictly RIDAZ*.***** stay tuned. swing by tomorrow:420:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> CONGRATS FRED KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :worship: :h5:





Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Congrats Fred!





Skim said:


> congrats fred well deserved homie!





Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 357897
> Congrats Fred!TTT for the Black lowriders on dem streets...





1bad-azz cadi said:


> x2 congrats too Fred and TTT for My ***** riders!!!


Thanks Brothas! :worship: Much appreciated!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> hey mike check out the footage rolling up to tulsa individuals picnic. this was up in oklahoma city and tulsa somewhere.


Looking good Skim all your lights work perfect and everything! Mines be fucken up on my 64. I turn on the headlights only one comes on but when I hit the high beams all 4 light up


----------



## Skim

impalas always got little wiring gremlins. usually peoples tailights but the main problems usually from not having good grounds.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> impalas always got little wiring gremlins. usually peoples tailights but the main problems usually from not having good grounds.


Oh and my tail lights....


----------



## Skim

chilly2 said:


> NICE LOOK RIDIN THRU MY TOWN ON YOUR WAY TO TULSA, NEXT YEAR LET DO IT TOGETHER FAMILIA CC :thumbsup:


 im down with that.


----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> awwwww shit I see you skim. you brothers are looking really good man keep doing the damn thing homie! I'll be back soon and I'm bringing my dedicated brothers with me . the next ride up ,we'll be freeway mashin along with yall big homie! keep it tippin skim .you know it's all love from this way!keep them z's spinnin and stay grinnin that's what its all about:thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


 we should caravan up there in a line. that would be tight.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Oh and my tail lights....


 those need to be grounded to the trunk real good or they cut out. i want to convert mine to the LEDs


----------



## payfred

Preciate the info I'll check it out. Hey where can I find LEDs those would look tight


----------



## Skim

ive seen them available thru hubbards, h&h , chevrolet restoration world, the impala shop etc.


----------



## chilly2

Skim said:


> we should caravan up there in a line. that would be tight.


I'll pick you up in OKC and make the last leg in my 63 with my wife in th 72


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Preciate the info I'll check it out. Hey where can I find LEDs those would look tight


109 on EGAY Fred


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> we should caravan up there in a line. that would be tight.


you already know potna!uffin:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

rip gary and you see that boy big rat with the clean ass 4


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


>


thats some ol school footage right thurr:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

west coast baby


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## payfred

DIPN714 said:


> west coast baby












We got some shit on the East Coast too now dog

TTT for all the Brothas behind the wheel of a lowrider


----------



## plague

whats going on my brothas


----------



## Skim

just drove back from north carolina. im tired as fuck


----------



## Jack Bauer

DIPN714 said:


> west coast baby


 HIDEOUS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> just drove back from north carolina. im tired as fuck



:twak:

Where where you at?


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> :twak:Where where you at?


 LMAO.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> just drove back from north carolina. im tired as fuck


Next time let a brotha know so we can get up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## Skim

i was dropping some parts off for my 61 at davids near shelby.


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Skim

1bad-azz cadi said:


> you already know potna!uffin:


hows that 0 comin homie


----------



## joeycutlass

peep this mayne shits funny as hell


----------



## 187PURE

joeycutlass said:


> peep this mayne shits funny as hell


 MORE SILLY THAN FUNNY HOMIE


----------



## slickpanther

joeycutlass said:


> peep this mayne shits funny as hell


LOL! I saw this video before. It had me dyin' laughing! That's massive brain damage right there!


----------



## slickpanther

Skim said:


> hows that 0 comin homie


:no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

joeycutlass said:


> peep this mayne shits funny as hell


looks like hes walking in outer space


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Have a question for the brothers...How do yall feel about big wheel cars ? Me personaly I love the fact that our (black) car culture is getting a shine..its an evaluation of the hammers and vogues of the 80s and D and Vs of the 90s...


----------



## plague

i like them big wheels on old cars and they tuck looks sick, what i dont like is when they got big ole lifts with big wheels on the street, do what you think looks good there will always someone in your camp saying put 13s on it but if you like it do it cause this what lowriding is about being diffrent putting your personal touch on a car


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Yah I aint with the mile high, cheeto, chunky tire , lambo door bullshit...but a nice g body , a body , or glasshouse/donk tuckin skinnines and runnin is nice....so is a layed out car on zeniths and 5.20s.


----------



## Skim

topic been dead lately


----------



## Tyrone

Hello, fellas.


----------



## Skim

sup man u gonna be in vegas?


----------



## Tyrone

I'm good, Skim. You know I'll be there. No doubt.


----------



## Skim

i know right, i shoulda already known that lol. see u in a few weeks


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> topic been dead lately


 well lets get it poppin anyone got any projects going on any pictures, anything you doing with your kids bikes pedal cars, i been building my daughter a scooter and just starting a caprice vert ill get some pictures and post tomorrow


----------



## Skim

what year caprice?


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> what year caprice?


 86 i just finished a 82 caddy vert for a guy but he said no pictures but the car is in pieces when hes done gonna be bad


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> topic been dead lately


I muffed up and bought my first chevy. :banghead:

So ive been busy tring to keep it on the road.:roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

new 350 , flowmasters not kats ( yehaaaaaa) , 4x4 , and i actually finished priming it out. this the day I got it. :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

Our attitude toward life determines life's attitude towards us.”- Help Save Troy Davis Life. Click on the link below and sign the patition to stop Georgia's scheduled execution of Troy Davis. A innocent man proving guilty!!! 
http://act.colorofchange.org/sign/troy/?source=coc_website


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> well lets get it poppin anyone got any projects going on any pictures, anything you doing with your kids bikes pedal cars, i been building my daughter a scooter and just starting a caprice vert ill get some pictures and post tomorrow











mine that I'm building








my homies that we workin on too


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> mine that I'm building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies that we workin on too


Gold rims lookin gangsta on both of em!


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> topic been dead lately


 BEEN TARING UP THESE STREETS HOMIE.. MUTHAFUCKIN COUPE IS STURDY.. GOTTA RIDE MY ASS UP-STATE NY TO BLOW THE BRAINS OUT WITH THAT 44.. I'MA TRY TO BOOK MY FLIGHT FOR THE SHOW NEXT MONTH.. AND I'M COMING WITH MY SAME GANGSTA-MADE ATTITUDE! WHO OVER OUT THERE DON'T LIKE IT.. COME TRY AND TEST A *****!! LMAO- BE GOOD SKIM MONEY


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> View attachment 363895
> new 350 , flowmasters not kats ( yehaaaaaa) , 4x4 , and i actually finished priming it out. this the day I got it. :biggrin:


 WHAT YOU GO DO WIT DAT??


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Gold rims lookin gangsta on both of em!


Thanks Fred you aint bullshittin out there either:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> WHAT YOU GO DO WIT DAT??


Paint and do a suspension lift.. :biggrin: 4x4 on the beach , my land , just cruz. gets good gas mpg.. daughter driving.


----------



## payfred

Puttin these on the 4 as soon as they show up


----------



## payfred




----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> mine that I'm building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies that we workin on too


THOSE ARE NICE AND CLASSY BRO LOVE THEM COLORS AND WHEELS


----------



## plague

CUSTOMERS CAR CAME LIKE THIS
















LEAVING LIKE THIS , ILL POST PICTURES OF MY CAPRICE,


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Puttin these on the 4 as soon as they show up


LOOKING GOOD DADDY


----------



## plague

THIS CAR WAS ON THE COVER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WAS COOL MY BUDDY THAT I RUN MY SHOP WITH IS THE PRESIDENT OF THE UTAH CHAPTER I THINK HIS NAME WAS T ALL THEM GUYS WAS COOL THEY CAME DOWN THIS SUMMER


----------



## plague

FINALLY GOT A MINUTE TO DO SOME TEAR DOWN ON MY RIDE, CAR WILL BE MADE A VERT


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> BEEN TARING UP THESE STREETS HOMIE.. MUTHAFUCKIN COUPE IS STURDY.. GOTTA RIDE MY ASS UP-STATE NY TO BLOW THE BRAINS OUT WITH THAT 44.. I'MA TRY TO BOOK MY FLIGHT FOR THE SHOW NEXT MONTH.. AND I'M COMING WITH MY SAME GANGSTA-MADE ATTITUDE! WHO OVER OUT THERE DON'T LIKE IT.. COME TRY AND TEST A *****!! LMAO- BE GOOD SKIM MONEY


Gawd dammmn! 187Pure is gonna be killin my city b4 i get another car.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> mine that I'm building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies that we workin on too


shit! we got some shit coming out around here ! show these muthfuckas we can build shit too!!! qaulity shit! is that rich's rag 3?


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Gawd dammmn! 187Pure is gonna be killin my city b4 i get another car.


 SHIT *****, WE GO BE ROLLIN TOGETHA HOMIE!


----------



## regal ryda

1bad-azz cadi said:


> shit! we got some shit coming out around here ! show these muthfuckas we can build shit too!!! qaulity shit! is that rich's rag 3?


:yes::nosad:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Puttin these on the 4 as soon as they show up


see told ya doin it



plague said:


> THOSE ARE NICE AND CLASSY BRO LOVE THEM COLORS AND WHEELS


thanks Phil


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> SHIT *****, WE GO BE ROLLIN TOGETHA HOMIE!


just u wait as soon as i get this job my car is gonna be rollin on some chinas wit stock suspension, what ever I buy. its gonna c some 14's in it's future. I've been havin dreams bout me rollin in @ least 3 different cars.


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> just u wait as soon as i get this job my car is gonna be rollin on some chinas wit stock suspension, what ever I buy. its gonna c some 14's in it's future. I've been havin dreams bout me rollin in @ least 3 different cars.


TAKE YA TIME HOMIE.. THINGS WILL FALL IN LINE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


>


looks good..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP MY BROTHAS :wave:


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Fred you aint bullshittin out there either:thumbsup:


Thx fam I preciate that!

My Zeniths got here today Im pretty excited about getting them on the Chevy


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> LOOKING GOOD DADDY





96ROADMASTER said:


> looks good..


Thanks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Thanks


 can't wait to see them maybe this next 3rd sunday.


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> can't wait to see them maybe this next 3rd sunday.


:yes:


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> TAKE YA TIME HOMIE.. THINGS WILL FALL IN LINE


yo I feel ya cuz. My day will come.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> Thx fam I preciate that!
> 
> My Zeniths got here today Im pretty excited about getting them on the Chevy


gona set the 64 off fred cant wait to see them on there. I miss this car had some good times in that car


----------



## P.E. PREZ

KILL'EM HOMIE!!!! THOSE RIMS ARE THE SHIT FRED WUTT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE????


----------



## payfred

64 and 59 rider said:


> gona set the 64 off fred cant wait to see them on there. I miss this car had some good times in that car


Don't trip homie you'll ride in it again one day. I can't thank you enough for helping me find this car man I'm really starting to fall in love with it


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> KILL'EM HOMIE!!!! THOSE RIMS ARE THE SHIT FRED WUTT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE????


Thanks pimp I ain't doin shit just working like a mofo and trying to get this car together.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> Don't trip homie you'll ride in it again one day. I can't thank you enough for helping me find this car man I'm really starting to fall in love with it


no doubt homie i knew it wouldnt take long she is a bad bitch hahahahah


----------



## payfred

64 and 59 rider said:


> no doubt homie i knew it wouldnt take long she is a bad bitch hahahahah


----------



## Skim

love them cross laces !!


----------



## regal ryda

Friday night cruisin


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Friday night cruisin


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THAT BITCH IS CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Thanks pimp I ain't doin shit just working like a mofo and trying to get this car together.


 WELL YOU DOING A DAMM GOOD JOB HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


>


aww shit looking good g, when u geta chance hit me with a full car shot:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> Friday night cruisin


DAMN IM FEELING THAT COLOR, JUST SAYS CLASS


----------



## plague

payfred said:


>


HOW MANY SPOKES ARE THOSE 59 PLUS 1 LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THAT BITCH IS CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:





plague said:


> DAMN IM FEELING THAT COLOR, JUST SAYS CLASS


Thanks Homies, I just wanna ride clean and show mofos us black guys still build some of the cleanest cars on the street, that still show well on the floor


----------



## joeycutlass

ain't nobody wanna see impalas


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:x:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> love them cross laces !!


Yezzir! Got the idea from you!


P.E. PREZ said:


> WELL YOU DOING A DAMM GOOD JOB HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


 thank you so much


64 and 59 rider said:


> aww shit looking good g, when u geta chance hit me with a full car shot:thumbsup:


 ok. Thinkin about doin a build topic so I quit whoring up in here lol


plague said:


> HOW MANY SPOKES ARE THOSE 59 PLUS 1 LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:


Thanks big homie yep they 60 spokes. I saw Skim shit and was like I gotta get some


----------



## slickpanther

187PURE said:


>


Lawd that lay on that 64 @ 8:06 is HARD :wow:


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

any 1 got any leads on a 59 trunk for a 2dr bubble top??


----------



## Skim

thats a tuff one to find


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i can imagine,fuck


----------



## P.E. PREZ

TTT uffin: :420:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

slickpanther said:


> Lawd that lay on that 64 @ 8:06 is HARD :wow:


because its big rats,all his stuff lats hard!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BLACC LOWRIDERS T.T.T. WUTT UP FELLAS


----------



## regal ryda

what up PREZ:wave:


----------



## UCETAH

anybody got current info on slow bobs heat/hennessy from mafia iv life cc?


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

UCETAH said:


> anybody got current info on slow bobs heat/hennessy from mafia iv life cc?
> View attachment 371094


1 of the hardest bigbodys in so cal


----------



## badwayz30

UCETAH said:


> anybody got current info on slow bobs heat/hennessy from mafia iv life cc?
> View attachment 371094


 I remember that lac in lowrider a few years back. That mural was off the hook to.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> what up PREZ:wave:


 WUTT UP HOMIE :wave: HOW'S THE DUCE COMING ALONG????


----------



## P.E. PREZ

64 CRAWLING said:


> 1 of the hardest bigbodys in so cal


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

badwayz30 said:


> I remember that lac in lowrider a few years back. That mural was off the hook to.


And Lrm caught a bunch of shit behind it as well, for showing the mural lol


----------



## payfred

64 and 59 rider said:


> aww shit looking good g, when u geta chance hit me with a full car shot:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


>


:worship: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


>


Lookin good playboy.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


>


nice fred im glad you got the car i know she will be well taken care of and damn them zs set that 4 off


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave: HOW'S THE DUCE COMING ALONG????


Its comming slowly but surely


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


>


looking good fred


----------



## CHUCC

UCETAH said:


> anybody got current info on slow bobs heat/hennessy from mafia iv life cc?
> View attachment 371094


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/311158-1993-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham-4-sale.html


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Str8 Klownin said:


> And Lrm caught a bunch of shit behind it as well, for showing the mural lol


DAMN I MUST OF MISSED THAT ISSUE?? WHAT YEAR AND MONTH??


----------



## Jack Bauer

DAMN FRED, THAT 64 IS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


>


Damn thats a nice look Fred


----------



## UCETAH

DATS WSUP USO!:thumbsup:


payfred said:


>


----------



## payfred

Thanks homies :worship: I'm trying! With time Imma get it tight. I really appreciate the kind words that gets me motivated right there


----------



## payfred

So many Black lowriders out there reppin who dont get on this topic. When I find more pics I'll post up


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

payfred said:


> So many Black lowriders out there reppin who dont get on this topic. When I find more pics I'll post up


Nice!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> So many Black lowriders out there reppin who dont get on this topic. When I find more pics I'll post up


 thats my Majestics brother, West Side Detroit chapter president Impala Tone. imma try to get him to post up more.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> So many Black lowriders out there reppin who dont get on this topic. When I find more pics I'll post up


:wow::wow: GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!:wow:


----------



## slickpanther

payfred said:


> So many Black lowriders out there reppin who dont get on this topic. When I find more pics I'll post up


Man that 60 is fresh :wow:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> So many Black lowriders out there reppin who dont get on this topic. When I find more pics I'll post up


 SUPER CLEAN :worship:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Man that 60 is fresh :wow:


like zest @6a.m. thas fresh and clean for the in-comprehensive:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

badwayz said:


> Nice!


sup STRICTLY JAY!!! PM SENT:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here... 

White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


----------



## Skim

thanks homie. that was last night.


----------



## Dylante63

Sin7 said:


> The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here...
> 
> White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


looks dope rolling the strip


----------



## Skim

thanks homie next is crenshaw lol


----------



## RdnLow63

Sin7 said:


> The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here...
> 
> White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


thats the shit right there


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

cool shit skim you doing it up bro,u deserve it


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> thanks homie next is crenshaw lol


 YOU KNOW THAT'S HOME 4 YOU HOMIE :biggrin:, THA SHAW IS WAITING 4 WHITE TRASH!!!!


----------



## payfred

Sin7 said:


> The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here... White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


Lookin good!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Gold rims lookin gangsta on both of em!


Do all black people love gold wheels? lol Sup all black lolo ridahs! I'm still the only black lowrider in louisville excluding gucci john. Showin some love for you guys uespecially in the midwest. I see ya'll doin tha thang. Iz skim Black? hmmm..... Oh well, Congrats to fred on dat 64 too. thought tha caddy was "it."


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hes blackanese:wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO

I'll just leave this here..... Those who know, just know.....


----------



## P.E. PREZ

ROBLEDO said:


> I'll just leave this here..... Those who know, just know.....


 G SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

JUST A LITTLE CHROME I GOT BACC :biggrin: ME AND MY SON DOING A LITTLE WRENCHING :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

P.E. PREZ said:


> G SHIT!!!!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## Old School Habits

Just passin' through & giving a shout out to all my black L.A., Watts, Compton, Pasadena, 818, Antelope Valley, I.E., and all NLRA riderz. 
2 Gates, No Weight....what it do!


----------



## regal ryda

Wuts good rydaz :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> Wuts good rydaz :wave:


Sup with cha playboy


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Wuts good rydaz :wave:


 WUTT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Do all black people love gold wheels? lol Sup all black lolo ridahs! I'm still the only black lowrider in louisville excluding gucci john. Showin some love for you guys uespecially in the midwest. I see ya'll doin tha thang. Iz skim Black? hmmm..... Oh well, Congrats to fred on dat 64 too. thought tha caddy was "it."


Preciate it bruh. The caddy is still my baby I just kinda ran out of stuff to do to it. Plus I been wanting a classic for a few years so...had to make it happen


----------



## Skim

what it do fellas. we still in vegas about to roll over to the after show hop. should be crackin.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Wud uppers mang Vegas show was packed


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> what it do fellas. we still in vegas about to roll over to the after show hop. should be crackin.


Take some pictures homie! Police was harassing like a muh fucka out there last year! For us who ain't make It this year help us out wit some pics


----------



## Skim

i got you.


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> i got you.


yall niccas be safe on the drive back to NT


----------



## Skim

we will homie. 19 hours.


----------



## midwestcoast

Sin7 said:


> The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here...
> 
> White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


GETTIN IT IN I C U SKIM


----------



## midwestcoast

WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

midwestcoast said:


> WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS


awww shit!!!! maurice is one cool brother man! and very very talenteduffin: I'll be in L.A. at the top of the year . I'm going to get at em.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

midwestcoast said:


> WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS


----------



## P.E. PREZ

midwestcoast said:


> WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS


:wow: ALWAYS LOVED 3X BLACC ON 2 DOOR BROUGHAM'S NICE JOB HOMIE :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> awww shit!!!! maurice is one cool brother man! and very very talenteduffin: I'll be in L.A. at the top of the year . I'm going to get at em.


you taking the new project out


----------



## midwestcoast

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> awww shit!!!! maurice is one cool brother man! and very very talenteduffin: I'll be in L.A. at the top of the year . I'm going to get at em.


 YEA HE IS ONE OF MY CLOSEST HOMIES ITS WORTH THA MONEY JUST 2 C HIM PUT IT DOWN IN PERSON YU SHOULD DEF.GET @ HIM IF YU CAN CATCH UP WIT HIM IT'LL BE VERY WORTH IT!


Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


 WAT UP FAM


P.E. PREZ said:


> :wow: ALWAYS LOVED 3X BLACC ON 2 DOOR BROUGHAM'S NICE JOB HOMIE :worship: :thumbsup:


THANX FAM ME 2 JUST SETS IT OFF RIGHT IT'S GOT THAT OG APPEAL!!!


----------



## payfred

midwestcoast said:


> WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS


You gonna be killen all other Cadillacs!


----------



## BlackDawg

Wuz good to catch up with a few brothers while in Vegas. Thanks again Tyrone for putting us on to the hood spots. Seen that niccuh Skim for brief moment as well. 
Stay up fella's


----------



## shoeone32

Peace to all the brothas ....we started this lowriden thang and we fone run it...know matter who dont like it...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

shoeone32 said:


> Peace to all the brothas ....we started this lowriden thang and we fone run it...know matter who dont like it...


 Bro real talk you make Black ryders look bad...we already know you on some racial shit , but if it was white or brown doing it to you , your ass would be pissed...chill out , relax on that BS and just enjoy lowriding....

PS...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/313543-whats-car-you-hate-most-lowrider-13.html

you can act a clown in other threads /\/\/\/\/\, but leave the BS out of this one..


----------



## regal ryda

913ryderWYCO said:


> Bro real talk you make Black ryders look bad...we already know you on some racial shit , but if it was white or brown doing it to you , your ass would be pissed...chill out , relax on that BS and just enjoy lowriding....
> 
> PS...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/313543-whats-car-you-hate-most-lowrider-13.html
> 
> you can act a clown in other threads /\/\/\/\/\, but leave the BS out of this one..


x62


----------



## Skim




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


>


One of my favorite Rags every built..no bs homie


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


>


THAT'S RIGHT BIG SKIM DO YA THANG HOMIE


----------



## midwestcoast

payfred said:


> You gonna be killen all other Cadillacs!


THANX FRED IV BEEN OUTTA THA LOOP DID YU GET RID OF URS?


----------



## midwestcoast

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:YEA BUDDY


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

midwestcoast said:


> YEA HE IS ONE OF MY CLOSEST HOMIES ITS WORTH THA MONEY JUST 2 C HIM PUT IT DOWN IN PERSON YU SHOULD DEF.GET @ HIM IF YU CAN CATCH UP WIT HIM IT'LL BE VERY WORTH IT!
> 
> WAT UP FAM
> 
> THANX FAM ME 2 JUST SETS IT OFF RIGHT IT'S GOT THAT OG APPEAL!!!


mannye like you getting on this grind....tryin to make some things happen. working getting my rearend on da 8 tighten up so i can move on to the next step on it. 

How is everything else going up in Chi fam.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHA'S!!!!:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> you taking the new project out


sup mikey mike . we'll see brother this thang rollin along pretty good to. should be done in no time but I wanna let the paint cure for a while before I slap the trim and acc's on it. I built this shit to rep for US! you already know when I'm done we gone be some "freeway mashin assasins" . hold it down out there mikey that deuce lookin real right!:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Sin7 said:


> The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here...
> 
> White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


Its all about this right here .:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup mikey mike . we'll see brother this thang rollin along pretty good to. should be done in no time but I wanna let the paint cure for a while before I slap the trim and acc's on it. I built this shit to rep for US! you already know we I'm done we gone be some "freeway mashin assasins" . hold it down out there mikey that deuce lookin real right!:h5:


hell yeah mike thats whats up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*Oh Foshizzy!!*



Skim said:


> hell yeah mike thats whats up


Oh fosho skimzilla. a brother been working on this car like crazy I want her to be perfect mayne. the wait and hard work is well worth it . I cant wait to get it out so we can get it in


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

lol


----------



## shoeone32

You kn0w you have some forums on here where they dont want to here that blacks are on top of this game...right wyco913......but they dont realize there tryn to be black.......and mad because there not.....and tha town there from dont even have a active lowrider scene.....but they got so much input...like espn..never in tha game just talkn.......but aint touched the feild


----------



## shoeone32

Oh boy..these dudes hate to see us ..shinen....riden...flossin.....doing the thangs they wish they could do


----------



## shoeone32

Shout out to the pioneers of this hydraulic powered world we live in.......peace to ..doc...ted wells...leapn lonnie..athan..rip gary may...rip zeus.....who started what??....


----------



## plague

shoeone32 said:


> if?you? Took some time to learn to read instead of kreepn off to a tall wheat crop with a sheep..you would see i give the browns they props..but the truth is we started it they caught on and add there style too it..just like rap...n0w we know this aint a john deere forum so youre probally out of place here.boy


 damn bro you replyed to your own post, let them get a word in


----------



## plague

midwestcoast said:


> WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS


 car is really nice bro love the lac and the build topic, you have put your heart into the build and it shows


----------



## plague

Sin7 said:


> The homie Skim just text me from Vegas and asked that i post this for him here... White Trash cruising the Vegas Strip


 a +


----------



## Skim

midwestcoast said:


> :thumbsup:YEA BUDDY


LATER THAT NIGHT I GOT THE BEST AWARD I COULD EVER GET AT THE MAJESTICS BANQUET. YA BOY DUN PROVED HIMSELF. THIS IS A BIG HONOR TO EARN THIS AS A MAJESTIC.


----------



## Skim

plague said:


> car is really nice bro love the lac and the build topic, you have put your heart into the build and it shows


YES HE HAS!


----------



## shoeone32

plague said:


> damn bro you replyed to your own post, let them get a word in


naw d0g....if you saw some if the shit these dudes posted in other forums you would understand......these dudes get on the net and talk to a repitable rider like they out there....but aint got no rider credits.....then they question me and all tell them is watch some bigfish dvd...or get on one or 5...then talk.....


----------



## payfred

midwestcoast said:


> THANX FRED IV BEEN OUTTA THA LOOP DID YU GET RID OF URS?


Naw its in the garage chillen


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> LATER THAT NIGHT I GOT THE BEST AWARD I COULD EVER GET AT THE MAJESTICS BANQUET. YA BOY DUN PROVED HIMSELF. THIS IS A BIG HONOR TO EARN THIS AS A MAJESTIC.


Big ups homeboy you deserve that.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

congrats like i said earlier you deserve it big dogg


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Nice meeting you Skim. Your ride was looking good! Marlon


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

shoeone32 said:


> You kn0w you have some forums on here where they dont want to here that blacks are on top of this game...right wyco913......but they dont realize there tryn to be black.......and mad because there not.....and tha town there from dont even have a active lowrider scene.....but they got so much input...like espn..never in tha game just talkn.......but aint touched the feild



Im from the Midwest...I dont care about Cali politics homie...no hate , just saying ...(Chucks the duece)keep dip-in bro.


----------



## regal ryda

wut up dudes :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> wut up dudes :wave:


 WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

Payfred whats up I might be Raleigh next weekend for st. augs homecoming you gonna be around. I might bring my car I know for sure by wednesday.


----------



## midwestcoast

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> mannye like you getting on this grind....tryin to make some things happen. working getting my rearend on da 8 tighten up so i can move on to the next step on it.
> 
> How is everything else going up in Chi fam.


THAS WASSUP MY DUDE CANT WAIT 2 C IT IN PERSON I KNOW IT'S GONE BE TITE. AS 4 OUT HERE,MAN ERR THANG IS GOOD JUST TRYN TO GET THA LAC READY 4 NEXT SEASON TAKIN FULL ADVANTAGE OF MO BEIN OUT HERE IT'S A BLESSIN:thumbsup:



plague said:


> damn bro you replyed to your own post, let them get a word in





plague said:


> a +





Skim said:


> LATER THAT NIGHT I GOT THE BEST AWARD I COULD EVER GET AT THE MAJESTICS BANQUET. YA BOY DUN PROVED HIMSELF. THIS IS A BIG HONOR TO EARN THIS AS A MAJESTIC.


CONGRATS BIG SKIM YU BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN ALL YR AND SUM WELL DESERVED:thumbsup:



Skim said:


> YES HE HAS!


TRYN BIG DOG...AND TO PLAGUE THANX BIG HOMIE THAT MEANS ALOT INSPIRED BY RYDAZ SUCH AS URSELF MAKE ME NOT QUITE TILL I REACH THA FINISHLINE




payfred said:


> Naw its in the garage chillen


 OH OK THAS WASSUP PLUS ONE MAN I REALLY GOT SUM CATCHING UP 2 DO:thumbsup:


----------



## shoeone32

913ryderWYCO said:


> Im from the Midwest...I dont care about Cali politics homie...no hate , just saying ...(Chucks the duece)keep dip-in bro.


what d0 kali g0t toi do wit anythang......thats a excuse used by people out side of kali......and i rep l.a...county..n0t kalifa....the problem stems from people not respecting that blacks started this off plain and simple....now why do people get offended by tha truth....in tha late 60s when my ..uncles...where stealing gates off tha rear ends of dilivery trucks..it was only blacks and mexicans riden..but some how we got x out and all tha credit went to tha hispanic brothas..but it was us that came with it....this aint lowrider magazine history dog ...fuck poltics...truth runs it.....


----------



## shoeone32

Damn tha problem with having to lowlow is washin both off them......got to do it......


----------



## shoeone32

Shout out to simeon ginyard owner of lil super soul....he was susposed to be tha link to lowrider magazine in the black community...but they didnt want to deal with us then.....crazy but its real......his book has the a lot of input on how they tryed to x us out....but we still going strong


----------



## TWSTDFRO

6DEUCE6 said:


> Nice meeting you Skim. Your ride was looking good! Marlon


 Congrats to you on Rider of year


----------



## mr chicago

midwestcoast said:


> WE DIDNT MAKE IT 2 VEGAS BUT WE ARE PUTTIN IN WERK''I''M COMIN FELLAS





Hey I know that brother! Nice lac sir :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

61bckbmbr said:


> Payfred whats up I might be Raleigh next weekend for st. augs homecoming you gonna be around. I might bring my car I know for sure by wednesday.


:wave: others around this little area too..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

shoeone32 said:


> Damn tha problem with having to lowlow is washin both off them......got to do it......


I have a low ridding car and a field mud slinging black neck truck..:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Looks like its gona be a nice 3rd sunday. hopefully can get up with the others and get some pics up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

shoeone32 said:


> what d0 kali g0t toi do wit anythang......thats a excuse used by people out side of kali......and i rep l.a...county..n0t kalifa....the problem stems from people not respecting that blacks started this off plain and simple....now why do people get offended by tha truth....in tha late 60s when my ..uncles...where stealing gates off tha rear ends of dilivery trucks..it was only blacks and mexicans riden..but some how we got x out and all tha credit went to tha hispanic brothas..but it was us that came with it....this aint lowrider magazine history dog ...fuck poltics...truth runs it.....


:h5: true statementuffin:


----------



## R00STER

HEY, CHECK OUT THE PHOTOS FROM LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2011 (CLICK LINKS BELOW)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-hop-picnic-2011-las-vegas-nv-super-show.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316261-roosters-images.html


----------



## midwestcoast

mr chicago said:


> Hey I know that brother! Nice lac sir :thumbsup:


WAT UP CUZ THANX SIR


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

shoeone32 said:


> Shout out to simeon ginyard owner of lil super soul....he was susposed to be tha link to lowrider magazine in the black community...but they didnt want to deal with us then.....crazy but its real......his book has the a lot of input on how they tryed to x us out....but we still going strong




I didn't know this book was out! I looked on a website Mr. Ginyard or his people put together rollbounceshow.com. There's a lil bit of info on the website. Man that's crazy how shit like that pass me by. Definately going to pick this book up. I remember this man from the DIP'N videos Jim Browski's creation from ONE LUV CC outta Vegas. Which was a damn good documentary by the way! A lot of the O.G's were in those documentaries . Black O.G. Lowrider's R.I.P to Gary May and Ernest House.


----------



## shoeone32

Yes sir......we have to let this important piece of are history be known brothers...we were the ones who most mis represented ..mistreated by poloice...jelousy amongs each other in tha 80s &early 90s...we shed blood over these cars ...and put are haerts and soul into them for it to swindled out off us...irratates me sometime...but now its time truth come to light....we didnt start lowriden when nothin but a g thang came out....thanks to all my brothas out here repn riden..and keep it alive..like that lac i saw..nice... And it aint where ya from its ya come....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> I didn't know this book was out! I looked on a website Mr. Ginyard or his people put together rollbounceshow.com. There's a lil bit of info on the website. Man that's crazy how shit like that pass me by. Definately going to pick this book up. I remember this man from the DIP'N videos Jim Browski's creation from ONE LUV CC outta Vegas. Which was a damn good documentary by the way! A lot of the O.G's were in those documentaries . Black O.G. Lowrider's R.I.P to Gary May and Ernest House.


 chuch!!!! sup wit it STRICTLY!!!


----------



## payfred

61bckbmbr said:


> Payfred whats up I might be Raleigh next weekend for st. augs homecoming you gonna be around. I might bring my car I know for sure by wednesday.


Sup pimp I'll be around. Hit me up before you come. We'll definitely get up :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Down in Florida for the weekend to support the USOs. This the first time at a show with the 64


----------



## Skim

looking good fred. that 4 is on deck :biggrin:


----------



## shoeone32

STRICTLY JAY said:


> I didn't know this book was out! I looked on a website Mr. Ginyard or his people put together rollbounceshow.com. There's a lil bit of info on the website. Man that's crazy how shit like that pass me by. Definately going to pick this book up. I remember this man from the DIP'N videos Jim Browski's creation from ONE LUV CC outta Vegas. Which was a damn good documentary by the way! A lot of the O.G's were in those documentaries . Black O.G. Lowrider's R.I.P to Gary May and Ernest House.


i need that documentary...for real


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

x2 on that


----------



## shoeone32

Now why wasnt these topics on living the lowloife....or in lrm history of lowriding ??????....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LIKE YOU SAID THERES ALOT LFT OUT AND STILL TO BE LET KNOW OF


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> chuch!!!! sup wit it STRICTLY!!!


Ain't nothing. Counting these days down!:biggrin:


----------



## shoeone32

64 CRAWLING said:


> LIKE YOU SAID THERES ALOT LFT OUT AND STILL TO BE LET KNOW OF


truth must come to light brothers....so we must be on the forefront of that


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Down in Florida for the weekend to support the USOs. This the first time at a show with the 64


CAR IS ON POINT DADDY,BUT MY FAVORITE THING TO SEE IS THAT PLAQUE BACK , USO


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Fosho you already know we cant wait until you come back fam , Im going to pick that up for you in the morning uffin:


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Sup pimp I'll be around. Hit me up before you come. We'll definitely get up :thumbsup:


Looking good nikka!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

West up bruthaz been awhile keep up the G Works...


----------



## cut_six_tre

jay! how you doin over there man? you know I dont get on here much. uffin:


----------



## cut_six_tre

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Fosho you already know we cant wait until you come back fam , Im going to pick that up for you in the morning uffin:


come by the pad before you go handle up. :420:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Fosho you already know we cant wait until you come back fam , Im going to pick that up for you in the morning uffin:


That's what's up. I'mma be up and running for Christmas. Due to you helping a brother out. Preciate that playboy.:thumbsup:



cut_six_tre said:


> jay! how you doin over there man? you know I dont get on here much. uffin:


Yeah I see! I had to check in to see what you was in here talking bout. Ain't nothing going on waiting to get back to the world.:biggrin: I hear you coming along with that trey!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

cripn8ez said:


> West up bruthaz been awhile keep up the G Works...


dont be a stranger


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> dont be a stranger


ERBODY FELL BACK A LIL BIT FROM THE THREAD


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> ERBODY FELL BACK A LIL BIT FROM THE THREAD


:yessad: WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :yessad: WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


 AW MAN I CAN'T CALL IT JITTABUG.. JUST BEEN FOCUSING ON CLEANING MY RIDE. I CLEANED THE MOTOR UP, NOW THAT LOOKS NICE.. THIS WEEKEND I'MA ADD THE LITTLE BIT OF CHROME STUFF I BEEN SITTIN ON. MY BIG HOMIE LEFTY IS HELPING ME WITH THE STEERING/GEARBOX. WHAT HAPPENED IS THE HOMIE THAT REINFORCED THE FRAME WENT OVER TOP OF THE BOLTS. SO NOW THAT SECTION OF METAL HAS TO BE CUT. THEN I CAN REPLACE THE GEARBOX. THINKING BOUT CHANGING THE COLOR.. ****** IS TELLING ME NOT TO BECAUSE YOU HARDLY SEE ROOTBEER CADDYS. MY THING IS, I LIKE BRITE COLORS.. AINT NUTHIN LIKE A CAR SHINING IN THE SUNSHINE, YA DIG. ONCE I FINISH UP THE COUPE WHERE IT'S RESPECTABLE, I'MA START ON ME A NEW PROJECT FOR THE SUMMER/012.. A SIX-4!.. TIME TO FALL BACK FROM ALL THESE NUTHIN ASS HOES I'VE BEEN ROTATING AND START RE-FOCUSING ON BUILDING- ONE LUV


----------



## shoeone32

West go on brothas....man ya.ll should check out tha forum..any black?lowriders in oakland......brothas up in mor cal is on point wit riders now


----------



## 187PURE

shoeone32 said:


> West go on brothas....man ya.ll should check out tha forum..any black?lowriders in oakland......brothas up in mor cal is on point wit riders now


 BROTHAS UP IN THE BAY/YAY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ON POINT OVER-ALL.. I LIKE THEY FLAVOR. I GOT A HOMIE I KICK IT WITH OVER HERE THAT'S FROM OAKLAND.. BROTHA IS SMOOTH AS SUEDE SHOES LOL. GLAD TO HEAR THEY ON THE LOWRIDER TIP MORE


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> AW MAN I CAN'T CALL IT JITTABUG.. JUST BEEN FOCUSING ON CLEANING MY RIDE. I CLEANED THE MOTOR UP, NOW THAT LOOKS NICE.. THIS WEEKEND I'MA ADD THE LITTLE BIT OF CHROME STUFF I BEEN SITTIN ON. MY BIG HOMIE LEFTY IS HELPING ME WITH THE STEERING/GEARBOX. WHAT HAPPENED IS THE HOMIE THAT REINFORCED THE FRAME WENT OVER TOP OF THE BOLTS. SO NOW THAT SECTION OF METAL HAS TO BE CUT. THEN I CAN REPLACE THE GEARBOX. THINKING BOUT CHANGING THE COLOR.. ****** IS TELLING ME NOT TO BECAUSE YOU HARDLY SEE ROOTBEER CADDYS. MY THING IS, I LIKE BRITE COLORS.. AINT NUTHIN LIKE A CAR SHINING IN THE SUNSHINE, YA DIG. ONCE I FINISH UP THE COUPE WHERE IT'S RESPECTABLE, I'MA START ON ME A NEW PROJECT FOR THE SUMMER/012.. A SIX-4!.. TIME TO FALL BACK FROM ALL THESE NUTHIN ASS HOES I'VE BEEN ROTATING AND START RE-FOCUSING ON BUILDING- ONE LUV


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE ME 2 I WAN'T TO START ON ANOTHER PROJECT MYSELF JUST GOT A LITTLE CHROME BACC FOR THA TOWNCAR


----------



## Ole School 97

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE ME 2 I WAN'T TO START ON ANOTHER PROJECT MYSELF JUST GOT A LITTLE CHROME BACC FOR THA TOWNCAR
> View attachment 379807
> View attachment 379808
> View attachment 379808
> View attachment 379805


Chrome looking real wet Big Dog....Good job. Im in the process of taking the front of my T.C apart for chroming...talking about a expensive winter.


----------



## regal ryda

sup brothas :wave:


----------



## shoeone32

187PURE said:


> BROTHAS UP IN THE BAY/YAY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ON POINT OVER-ALL.. I LIKE THEY FLAVOR. I GOT A HOMIE I KICK IT WITH OVER HERE THAT'S FROM OAKLAND.. BROTHA IS SMOOTH AS SUEDE SHOES LOL. GLAD TO HEAR THEY ON THE LOWRIDER TIP MORE


yeah man they on it now.....they allways had paint and rims....zs...but no lifts...now they got lifts and they rides look good


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> Chrome looking real wet Big Dog....Good job. Im in the process of taking the front of my T.C apart for chroming...talking about a expensive winter.


THANKS HOMIE TRYING TO GET IT DONE JUST A LITTLE STUFF LEFT :biggrin: POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU DO IT HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Lownslow302

shoeone32 said:


> what d0 kali g0t toi do wit anythang......thats a excuse used by people out side of kali......and i rep l.a...county..n0t kalifa....the problem stems from people not respecting that blacks started this off plain and simple....now why do people get offended by tha truth....in tha late 60s when my ..uncles...where stealing gates off tha rear ends of dilivery trucks..it was only blacks and mexicans riden..but some how we got x out and all tha credit went to tha hispanic brothas..but it was us that came with it....this aint lowrider magazine history dog ...fuck poltics...truth runs it.....


youre fucking stupid for real


----------



## Jack Bauer

shoeone32 = 96roadmaster aka fundi.


----------



## Alex U Faka

T.T.T


----------



## REV. chuck

Jack Bauer said:


> shoeone32 = 96roadmaster aka fundi.


caught it to did ya?


----------



## Skim

i think he knows more L.A. shit than fundi, my guess is they are not the same.


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> i think he knows more L.A. shit than fundi, my guess is they are not the same.


..X2


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE ME 2 I WAN'T TO START ON ANOTHER PROJECT MYSELF JUST GOT A LITTLE CHROME BACC FOR THA TOWNCAR
> View attachment 379807
> View attachment 379808
> View attachment 379808
> View attachment 379805


LOOKING GOOD BROTHA MAN.. YEAH I REALLY GOTTA LEAVE THESE TRYFLING ASS HOES ALONE AND GET BACK ON POINT.. THEY ALWAYS WANTING SOMETHING.. IT'S SMALL SHIT BUT IT ADDS UP.. ONE HOE NEEDED $40 FOR FOOD SHOPPING.. NOTHER HOE NEEDED SOME HAIR.. THEN I TOOK THIS BITCH WITH A GOLD JERRY CURL AND SOME BIG ASS TITTIES OUT TO RED LOBSTER.. FIRST THING OUT HER MOUTH WAS "***** I HOPE YOU GOT ENOUGH CAUSE I CAME TO EAT!!" I SAID AINT DIS ABOUT A BITCH!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> looking good fred. that 4 is on deck :biggrin:





plague said:


> CAR IS ON POINT DADDY,BUT MY FAVORITE THING TO SEE IS THAT PLAQUE BACK , USO





low4ever said:


> Looking good nikka!!!


Appreciate it fellas.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> LOOKING GOOD BROTHA MAN.. YEAH I REALLY GOTTA LEAVE THESE TRYFLING ASS HOES ALONE AND GET BACK ON POINT.. THEY ALWAYS WANTING SOMETHING.. IT'S SMALL SHIT BUT IT ADDS UP.. ONE HOE NEEDED $40 FOR FOOD SHOPPING.. NOTHER HOE NEEDED SOME HAIR.. THEN I TOOK THIS BITCH WITH A GOLD JERRY CURL AND SOME BIG ASS TITTIES OUT TO RED LOBSTER.. FIRST THING OUT HER MOUTH WAS "***** I HOPE YOU GOT ENOUGH CAUSE I CAME TO EAT!!" I SAID AINT DIS ABOUT A BITCH!


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: THANKS HOMIE!!!! (A GOLD JERRY CURL) YEA IT'S THE SMALL SHIT THAT GET YOU EVERY TIME YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO.


----------



## shoeone32

Lownslow302 said:


> youre fucking stupid for real


why dont you get in here and call us all?******* like youve been doin me on all these other forums ...because i said that blacks invented the lowrider and you hate to here that.....you white supremasist....remember blacks make them selves look bad....yet tour on layitlow wanting to be us..........mad cause ya aint.....


----------



## shoeone32

Jack Bauer said:


> shoeone32 = 96roadmaster aka fundi.


what tha fuck??????roadmasters are a fake bigbody..lmao....i.m motha fuckn boxchevyshoe.....***** red 2door box chev....you saw it on fish...,vol48..49 ect...new years day swangin threw the damn at the majestic picnic....***** get it str8 bitch ....aint no ho in me....oh what bout that gold box chev....from vol?45.....wow....and kurupted 84 i had that to....and i got a brougham....chev&lacs.....singlepumplux....eddie bauer...or jack off...who eva you iz......dont wanna hop then get off my dick...and tell yo bitch to come here.....was ya lowriden when that came out .....w00d


----------



## shoeone32

REV. chuck said:


> caught it to did ya?


mr preacher man are you talkn to me???? i cant hear you with a mouth full of pigfeet


----------



## 187PURE

:roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

wow


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> i think he knows more L.A. shit than fundi, my guess is they are not the same.


Skim, you being a mod I know there is a way you can tell who is who some kinda way. Please put these fools with troll accounts on blast so our topic doesn't go to shit.


----------



## shoeone32

Gotta give respect to get respect....disrepect me and it goes back around..x2..now yall see these others and how they feel ...read threw they post......


----------



## chevy_boy

I REALLY CAN'T BELIEVE HOW "******" COME ON THIS THREAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER COMING WITH FAKE ASS NAMES AND SHIT....ITS REALLY GETS ANNOYING. WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO IS FROM WHERE AND WHERE THEY BEEN. WHY PPL TRYING TO PROVE THEY SELF TO ONE ANOTHER...THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS!!!
OG'S FROM THE STREET COME IN HERE AND LAUGH AT ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR REAL.....THIS IS PURE COMEDY.......****** FOLLOWING EACH OTHER IN EVERY THREAD TO TRY TO PROVE WHAT????? ***** EITHER YOU RIDE OR NOT WHO GIVE A FUCK!!!! KEEP IT REAL WITH EACH OTHER......IT AIN'T THAT MUTHAFUCKIN SERIOUS.....DO YOU THINK WE CARE ABOUT WHAT IS SAID IN OFF TOPIC OR ANY OTHER TOPIC IF THAT MATTERS????? AND THEN YOU BRING THE SHIT IN HERE LIKE WE CARE.........ON THAT NOTE CAN WE JUST HAVE A TOPIC FOR "US" AT LEAST? SO WE CAN SHARE PICS AND THINGS THAT WE DOING AND SHOW OUR PROGRESS??? IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???? 

KEEP RIDING AND DO YOU.........WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS DOING......... ONE DAY YOUR HERE YOUR LIFE CAN BE TAKEN IN A BLINK OF AN EYE!!!!

*THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!! *


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

chevy_boy said:


> I REALLY CAN'T BELIEVE HOW "******" COME ON THIS THREAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER COMING WITH FAKE ASS NAMES AND SHIT....ITS REALLY GETS ANNOYING. WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO IS FROM WHERE AND WHERE THEY BEEN. WHY PPL TRYING TO PROVE THEY SELF TO ONE ANOTHER...THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS!!!
> OG'S FROM THE STREET COME IN HERE AND LAUGH AT ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR REAL.....THIS IS PURE COMEDY.......****** FOLLOWING EACH OTHER IN EVERY THREAD TO TRY TO PROVE WHAT????? ***** EITHER YOU RIDE OR NOT WHO GIVE A FUCK!!!! KEEP IT REAL WITH EACH OTHER......IT AIN'T THAT MUTHAFUCKIN SERIOUS.....DO YOU THINK WE CARE ABOUT WHAT IS SAID IN OFF TOPIC OR ANY OTHER TOPIC IF THAT MATTERS????? AND THEN YOU BRING THE SHIT IN HERE LIKE WE CARE.........ON THAT NOTE CAN WE JUST HAVE A TOPIC FOR "US" AT LEAST? SO WE CAN SHARE PICS AND THINGS THAT WE DOING AND SHOW OUR PROGRESS??? IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK????
> 
> KEEP RIDING AND DO YOU.........WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS DOING......... ONE DAY YOUR HERE YOUR LIFE CAN BE TAKEN IN A BLINK OF AN EYE!!!!
> 
> *THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!! *



:yes: Real Spit!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

chevy_boy said:


> I REALLY CAN'T BELIEVE HOW "******" COME ON THIS THREAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER COMING WITH FAKE ASS NAMES AND SHIT....ITS REALLY GETS ANNOYING. WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO IS FROM WHERE AND WHERE THEY BEEN. WHY PPL TRYING TO PROVE THEY SELF TO ONE ANOTHER...THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS!!!
> OG'S FROM THE STREET COME IN HERE AND LAUGH AT ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR REAL.....THIS IS PURE COMEDY.......****** FOLLOWING EACH OTHER IN EVERY THREAD TO TRY TO PROVE WHAT????? ***** EITHER YOU RIDE OR NOT WHO GIVE A FUCK!!!! KEEP IT REAL WITH EACH OTHER......IT AIN'T THAT MUTHAFUCKIN SERIOUS.....DO YOU THINK WE CARE ABOUT WHAT IS SAID IN OFF TOPIC OR ANY OTHER TOPIC IF THAT MATTERS????? AND THEN YOU BRING THE SHIT IN HERE LIKE WE CARE.........ON THAT NOTE CAN WE JUST HAVE A TOPIC FOR "US" AT LEAST? SO WE CAN SHARE PICS AND THINGS THAT WE DOING AND SHOW OUR PROGRESS??? IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK????
> 
> KEEP RIDING AND DO YOU.........WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS DOING......... ONE DAY YOUR HERE YOUR LIFE CAN BE TAKEN IN A BLINK OF AN EYE!!!!
> 
> *THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!! *


x 310!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> :yes: Real Spit!!


sup fam!!


----------



## misterslick

TTT


----------



## Skim

please keep the racist shit out and shoe the argument about who started what has been fought over and over and never seems to bring any positive debate on this site. lets keep the bullshit out.


----------



## Skim

chevy_boy said:


> I REALLY CAN'T BELIEVE HOW "******" COME ON THIS THREAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER COMING WITH FAKE ASS NAMES AND SHIT....ITS REALLY GETS ANNOYING. WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO IS FROM WHERE AND WHERE THEY BEEN. WHY PPL TRYING TO PROVE THEY SELF TO ONE ANOTHER...THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS!!!OG'S FROM THE STREET COME IN HERE AND LAUGH AT ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR REAL.....THIS IS PURE COMEDY.......****** FOLLOWING EACH OTHER IN EVERY THREAD TO TRY TO PROVE WHAT????? ***** EITHER YOU RIDE OR NOT WHO GIVE A FUCK!!!! KEEP IT REAL WITH EACH OTHER......IT AIN'T THAT MUTHAFUCKIN SERIOUS.....DO YOU THINK WE CARE ABOUT WHAT IS SAID IN OFF TOPIC OR ANY OTHER TOPIC IF THAT MATTERS????? AND THEN YOU BRING THE SHIT IN HERE LIKE WE CARE.........ON THAT NOTE CAN WE JUST HAVE A TOPIC FOR "US" AT LEAST? SO WE CAN SHARE PICS AND THINGS THAT WE DOING AND SHOW OUR PROGRESS??? IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK???? KEEP RIDING AND DO YOU.........WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS DOING......... ONE DAY YOUR HERE YOUR LIFE CAN BE TAKEN IN A BLINK OF AN EYE!!!!*THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!! *


 thank you. thats whats up.


----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> I REALLY CAN'T BELIEVE HOW "******" COME ON THIS THREAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ONE ANOTHER COMING WITH FAKE ASS NAMES AND SHIT....ITS REALLY GETS ANNOYING. WHO GIVES A FUCK WHO IS FROM WHERE AND WHERE THEY BEEN. WHY PPL TRYING TO PROVE THEY SELF TO ONE ANOTHER...THIS SHIT IS REDICULOUS!!!
> OG'S FROM THE STREET COME IN HERE AND LAUGH AT ALL OF YOU GUYS FOR REAL.....THIS IS PURE COMEDY.......****** FOLLOWING EACH OTHER IN EVERY THREAD TO TRY TO PROVE WHAT????? ***** EITHER YOU RIDE OR NOT WHO GIVE A FUCK!!!! KEEP IT REAL WITH EACH OTHER......IT AIN'T THAT MUTHAFUCKIN SERIOUS.....DO YOU THINK WE CARE ABOUT WHAT IS SAID IN OFF TOPIC OR ANY OTHER TOPIC IF THAT MATTERS????? AND THEN YOU BRING THE SHIT IN HERE LIKE WE CARE.........ON THAT NOTE CAN WE JUST HAVE A TOPIC FOR "US" AT LEAST? SO WE CAN SHARE PICS AND THINGS THAT WE DOING AND SHOW OUR PROGRESS??? IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK????
> 
> KEEP RIDING AND DO YOU.........WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS DOING......... ONE DAY YOUR HERE YOUR LIFE CAN BE TAKEN IN A BLINK OF AN EYE!!!!
> 
> *THINK ABOUT IT!!!!!! *


*PREACH!!*HOMIE YOU DON'T SAY MUCH, BUT WHEN YOU DO IT BE SOME REAL TALK:werd:


----------



## shoeone32

Like i said like some of you brother said you got these wierdoz followinh a motha fucka around threads....makin racsisit comments about a conversation that had noithing to do with them....just like the strs respect me and ill respect you...but dont speak foul on me and expect me to be hushed mouth....now as far as where this game come from....i.m going to always push that black culture..called lowriding...no matter who likes it...truth sets free....


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup fam!!


Sup with cha! TTT for the brothers in nem streets and in the building stage keeping that lifestyle we all so love alive... LOWRIDING!!!


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Sup with cha! TTT for the brothers in nem streets and in the building stage keeping that lifestyle we all so love alive... LOWRIDING!!!


Yessir!!


----------



## Skim

tight on them X laces


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Sup with cha! TTT for the brothers in nem streets and in the building stage keeping that lifestyle we all so love alive... LOWRIDING!!!


 This feels real right my brother ! STRICTLY lowriding no politics , remember what we talked about the other day? you will see it , even we your not looking for it fam. lowriding for life! and I will put it down on the daily! gary mays, earnest house jr, rat, ted wells cuda, clayton, forever lasting legacy TTT!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> Yessir!!


looking good Freddie!uffin: ypu gonna run skirts on it?


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This feels real right my brother ! STRICTLY lowriding no politics , remember what we talked about the other day? you will see it , even we your not looking for it fam. lowriding for life! and I will put it down on the daily! gary mays, earnest house jr, rat, ted wells cuda, clayton, forever lasting legacy TTT!!



Fa sho brau! It's only a matter of time before we hit them streets. I should just start hunting down some 13" tires. Prices is climbing....


----------



## cripn8ez

Skim said:


> dont be a stranger


 Lol I try not to loc been alot on my plate lately thts all. Then I just read all this hoblaaaa lol man this is lowriding lets stic to tht anyway stay low homies broz locs dawgs ezes and have a G Day...


----------



## Eazy

Y'all fools still in here clownin'..lol! Wahz up to all my muhthafuccas in this tread...

_#im-n-then-im-out..._


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dis young black ridah can't seem to get away from lacs? Somebody local make an offer on one! lol I want a HONDA!


----------



## cripn8ez

Eazy said:


> Y'all fools still in here clownin'..lol! Wahz up to all my muhthafuccas in this tread...
> 
> _#im-n-then-im-out..._



wut up EAZY anything new?


----------



## Eazy

cripn8ez said:


> wut up EAZY anything new?



What up foolio!!! Just chillin' homie nothing new for real but putting my Lac up in the FS or FT section on here cause I really want a chevy... other than that, getting all my 90 parts together so I can 90'd A1-YOLA... A ***** done got married and shit too ...


----------



## midwestcoast

Eazy said:


> Y'all fools still in here clownin'..lol! Wahz up to all my muhthafuccas in this tread...
> 
> _*#im-n-then-im-out*..._


 HEY ANT YU DONE GOT 2 USED TO TYPIN ON FB FOO...LOL:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Eazy

midwestcoast said:


> HEY ANT YU DONE GOT 2 USED TO TYPIN ON FB FOO...LOL:roflmao::roflmao:


#RIGHT......Hold up .. I did that shit again! Whaz good wit it Macc :rofl:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND :h5:


----------



## Skim

Eazy said:


> What up foolio!!! Just chillin' homie nothing new for real but putting my Lac up in the FS or FT section on here cause I really want a chevy... other than that, getting all my 90 parts together so I can 90'd A1-YOLA... A ***** done got married and shit too ...


 "congratulations on the wedding, i hope ya wife know, she got a playa for life and dats no bullshittin"


----------



## plague

Eazy said:


> What up foolio!!! Just chillin' homie nothing new for real but putting my Lac up in the FS or FT section on here cause I really want a chevy... other than that, getting all my 90 parts together so I can 90'd A1-YOLA... A ***** done got married and shit too ...


 oh shit havent talked to you in a while you got married thats good bro im happy for you thats a big step and im sure things will be good for you i been married now for 18 years somedays she gonna work your nerves but remember thats what marriage is goodtimes and bad but you know that big daddy , damn you wanna sell the caddy and get a chevy thats cool big daddy sometimes change in building certain cars all the time gets boring with something new gives you new ideas and a new style shit you couldnt do before imma call you fool


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Dis young black ridah can't seem to get away from lacs? Somebody local make an offer on one! lol I want a HONDA!
> View attachment 381081
> View attachment 381082
> View attachment 381083
> View attachment 381084
> View attachment 381085
> View attachment 381086
> View attachment 381087


 brothas love caddys where im from thats what i grew up around in 70s and 80s wires vogues wasnt lowriding but brothas were still putting grills and shit on i remember in the 80s my uncle had a 82 brougham back in about 84 with a microphone hooked up to a sterio system and there was a girl on the bus stop i liked and he spit from the mic hey girl you need a ride she was with her mom so she didnt get in, but that was some big pimp shit in k.c. back in the day hahahaha


----------



## plague

oh and i think thats what i kind of liked and got me into lowriding cause we were putting flashy paint and wheels on cars but, once i got into some things and seen how these mexican cats from luna and sons were doing it i was like hydros got to get some of those and was hooked and the very first car was a hydro caddy just like it should have been, i remember impalas but i dont remember brothas riding 225 and kissing bird thunderbirds and lincolns with paint and wires lowriding just seemed like the next step for me alot of my friends were in the dope game then so it faded out with them now they ride big wheel vert caprices and big trucks but lowriding stuck with me something i just thought i would share what i felt layed the foudation for me


----------



## shoeone32

Boxchevyshoe.....i loved caprice classics...then one day i got a front & back brougham89...and think i damn....this mothafucka dip way harder than mycaprice...what was chevy thinkin.....dont nothin ride like a lac...i love chev yeah....by cadi got that....i.m hooked... 350 ...single pump...8 batteries....laynplay.... Tact air round..on the nose...throw back dump...and agang of beat....


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Dis young black ridah can't seem to get away from lacs? Somebody local make an offer on one! lol I want a HONDA!
> View attachment 381081
> 
> View attachment 381082
> 
> View attachment 381083
> 
> View attachment 381084
> 
> View attachment 381085
> 
> View attachment 381086
> 
> View attachment 381087


dont have a honda but i nismo sentra


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> LATER THAT NIGHT I GOT THE BEST AWARD I COULD EVER GET AT THE MAJESTICS BANQUET. YA BOY DUN PROVED HIMSELF. THIS IS A BIG HONOR TO EARN THIS AS A MAJESTIC.


for sure SKIM you deserve it shout out to the BIG M


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice, Whatchu want for it? 5 speed? I want a 5 speed! lol:loco:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Naw you coo, homie, I appreciate when the o.g.s give us the history. Chyea my pops and stepdad both had 4 door devilles when I was growin up. Onw white, the other red. But I got hooked watchin dr dre, snoop, domino, kriss kross, and other music videos. Then my uncle got a 4 door lesbre painted it kelly gree w/ gold flake, phantom top, gold bolt on roadsters, peanut butter gutz, 4 10's, and every other week he'd send parts to shellhappy til EVERYTHING but the fender fins were gold (those never made it back on the car). I been hooked since I knew what a car was. Models-took ova area's bike scene, met a few friends on the scene all had juiced g-bodies, learned to weld, work on em from o.g.s like Joe from South Side Connections hydraulics, Gucci John from Uce Kentucky, and few other layitlow who had the spare time to try and teach a brotha sumthin. GRew up, ran threw some cars and here we are, 22 yrs later still couldn't picture not lowriding. Kid's nowadays seem to just not have that "o.g." style about em anymore so like ur friends who now ride big wheels, they'redoing what'll get em accepted socially rather than what'll look good and get props from youngins and o.g.'s alike and that REALLY makes me even more proud of a lowrider. It's gotten to the point ****** is wantin to put they old school on d's after seein me ride fresh you can't beat it! Plus don't nobody wanna steal ya shit on d's eitha..lol sad but true!

Props to the g's still ridin and that will stay ridin til the casket drops!:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Nice, Whatchu want for it? 5 speed? I want a 5 speed! lol:loco:


YES 5 speed needs a little work but the fastest fucker you have ever been in gaurenteed or your money back lol this car scares me


----------



## .TODD

ill post pics hold on


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> YES 5 speed needs a little work but the fastest fucker you have ever been in gaurenteed or your money back lol this car scares me


Welp, pm me, tell me what work it needs, what you want for it, and all that good stuff, and I'll getchu whateva pics, info or whateva else you'd like! I've rode and worked on a few in school, dey aight til it's time to work on em.


----------



## cripn8ez

Eazy said:


> What up foolio!!! Just chillin' homie nothing new for real but putting my Lac up in the FS or FT section on here cause I really want a chevy... other than that, getting all my 90 parts together so I can 90'd A1-YOLA... A ***** done got married and shit too ...


oh ok i feel ya loc just staying afloat this way and gettin my shits up to par for spring. shit so u sold ur soul huh lol jk congrats on the marrage stay low homie...


----------



## Eazy

How she sits right now until I do the 90 updates or get a chevy.. or keep her and get a chevy doesnt matter to me either way... not hard up on getting rid of her.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Eazy said:


> How she sits right now until I do the 90 updates or get a chevy.. or keep her and get a chevy doesnt matter to me either way... not hard up on getting rid of her.


I love this lac all the way don to the name.. Some good ol fish scale.. Watch it come back! RE-rock it as many times as you'd please! lol plus it looks as though it works from you avitar pic?


----------



## .TODD

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

04 nismo v spec VERY FUCKIN FAST LOL i still think there something wrong with this motor its so fast..the chip may be modded.. its a 6 speed works perfect 77K OG MILES lookin for trades or cash needs front bumper a hood and could use front shocks title is good


----------



## .TODD

Eazy said:


> How she sits right now until I do the 90 updates or get a chevy.. or keep her and get a chevy doesnt matter to me either way... not hard up on getting rid of her.


put a 350 in that if you dont want her to end up in the grave yard homie


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Welp, pm me, tell me what work it needs, what you want for it, and all that good stuff, and I'll getchu whateva pics, info or whateva else you'd like! I've rode and worked on a few in school, dey aight til it's time to work on em.


6 speedhno:


----------



## .TODD

i also have 20s for sale


----------



## Eazy

.TODD said:


> put a 350 in that if you dont want her to end up in the grave yard homie


thats already in the works .... (not a big deal to do that) I'm just gonna make it as quiet as possible because its not really my style to have a loud caddy.... thats just me though, differ strokes for differ folks (no hate'n over here) but i really want a chevy bad as a mofo.. Decisions Decisions Decisions lol!!! i love caddys doe!!! And i already got the tranny redone and its the one with the universal transfercase so i'm g'd up


----------



## .TODD

Eazy said:


> thats already in the works .... (not a big deal to do that) I'm just gonna make it as quiet as possible because its not really my style to have a loud caddy.... thats just me though, differ strokes for differ folks (no hate'n over here) but i really want a chevy bad as a mofo.. Decisions Decisions Decisions lol!!! i love caddys doe!!! And i already got the tranny redone and its the one with the universal transfercase so i'm g'd up


hell yeah unfortunantly ive sent 2 caddys to the grave  i miss them. but my towncar is the best car ive ever owned i gotta say.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP EAZY???? CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR NEW WIFE!!!! GOOD LUCC ON THE SALE HOMIE LOVE THIS CAR.


----------



## .TODD

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP EAZY???? CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR NEW WIFE!!!! GOOD LUCC ON THE SALE HOMIE LOVE THIS CAR.


x22x


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 04 nismo v spec VERY FUCKIN FAST LOL i still think there something wrong with this motor its so fast..the chip may be modded.. its a 6 speed works perfect 77K OG MILES lookin for trades or cash needs front bumper a hood and could use front shocks title is good


Pm me with a cash price or what you want on a trade. I'm lovin it already. Even might've sourced a front bumper/fascia for it already..


I'm with Eazy on the quiet caddy thing. I did open header on the coupe sounded like shit of course, put a baby turbo behind the Y off the manifolds with a down pipe in preperation of adjustable suspension, sounded gangsta but still didn't have that cadillac smooth feel when driving it,feels like you're in an old chevy or somthing. Just HAd to cut off all my perfectly fine factory exhaust, and blow more money to find that out the hard way. Caddies are LUXURY cars. lol


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Pm me with a cash price or what you want on a trade. I'm lovin it already. Even might've sourced a front bumper/fascia for it already..
> 
> 
> I'm with Eazy on the quiet caddy thing. I did open header on the coupe sounded like shit of course, put a baby turbo behind the Y off the manifolds with a down pipe in preperation of adjustable suspension, sounded gangsta but still didn't have that cadillac smooth feel when driving it,feels like you're in an old chevy or somthing. Just HAd to cut off all my perfectly fine factory exhaust, and blow more money to find that out the hard way. Caddies are LUXURY cars. lol


pm sent


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw you coo, homie, I appreciate when the o.g.s give us the history. Chyea my pops and stepdad both had 4 door devilles when I was growin up. Onw white, the other red. But I got hooked watchin dr dre, snoop, domino, kriss kross, and other music videos. Then my uncle got a 4 door lesbre painted it kelly gree w/ gold flake, phantom top, gold bolt on roadsters, peanut butter gutz, 4 10's, and every other week he'd send parts to shellhappy til EVERYTHING but the fender fins were gold (those never made it back on the car). I been hooked since I knew what a car was. Models-took ova area's bike scene, met a few friends on the scene all had juiced g-bodies, learned to weld, work opn em from o.g.s like Joe from South Side Connections hydraulics, Gucci John from Uce Kentucky, and few other layitlow who had the spare time to try and teach a brotha sumthin. GRew up, ran threw some cars and here we are, 22 yrs later still couldn't picture not lowriding. Kid's nowadays seem to just not have that "o.g." style about em anymore so like ur friends who now ride big wheels, they'redoing what'll get em accepted socially rather than what'll look good and get props from youngins and o.g.'s alike and that REALLY makes me even more proud of a lowrider. It's gotten to the point ****** is wantin to put they old school on d's after seein me ride fresh you can't beat it! Plus don't nobody wanna steal ya shit on d's eitha..lol sad but true!Props to the g's still ridin and that will stay ridin til the casket drops!:thumbsup:


Gucci John is the homie. I flew up to Louisville a few years ago and bought that big body off him and drove that focker back 9 hours to NC on them stiff ass springs. My back was all jacked up after that trip!


----------



## .TODD

-


payfred said:


> Gucci John is the homie. I flew up to Louisville a few years ago and bought that big body off him and drove that focker back 9 hours to NC on them stiff ass springs. My back was all jacked up after that trip!


see shit like that is what impresses me lowriders on the freeway smashin


----------



## Pitbullx

regal ryda said:


> sup brothas :wave:


again the ride was looking pretty sharp and coming along nicely, :thumbsup: thx for bringing it by you got me feenin to get my 3 on the streets 


Skim said:


> :biggrin:


heard some nice things about that 61 today, cant wait til you bust that bitch out *****.... I already know that bitch is going to be the truth


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Lowridingmike said:


> Caddies are LUXURY cars. lol


yea if you keepin them stock lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Gucci John is the homie. I flew up to Louisville a few years ago and bought that big body off him and drove that focker back 9 hours to NC on them stiff ass springs. My back was all jacked up after that trip!


I remember that car. Was very nice and it worked well. You bought it? I know it wasnt round long. Sold right after southern showdown that year. Chyea coo peeps from round the way tried to teach a young knucklehead a thing or two. He got a newer single pump lincoln murdered out on the bumper for sale for cheap right now.. I ride the freeway EVERYDAY but I dunno bout no 9 hrs, no accumulators, no shocks, stiff springs. That's a kamikazi mission there.


----------



## shoeone32

slickpanther said:


> :h5: Big ups to the brothas that are celebrating this month of black history by spreading the word about our contributions to Lowrider culture. For all you others black lowriders, that were coming in this topic before and are pretending like you don't see this because you are too scared to acknowledge black history in fear of what your lowrider friends may think... You ought to be ashamed of yourselves :uh:


yeah we let these others steal are culture and act like they blessed us with this game....then what you expect them to tell are story????then some saleout ****** act like ..it dosent matter....grow some nutz and stand up....stop smiling and agree with they lies...and push for truth....no matter who gets upset .truth only offend lies...


----------



## Lowridingmike

shoeone32 said:


> yeah we let these others steal are culture and act like they blessed us with this game....then what you expect them to tell are story????then some saleout ****** act like ..it dosent matter....grow some nutz and stand up....stop smiling and agree with they lies...and push for truth....no matter who gets upset .truth only offend lies...


Most of us in here's like, "***** we weren't there! And if we were, who gives a fuck? They ain't payin us no damn royalty. At the end of the day wether we created it or not only difference between a white boy's car, a mexican's car, and a black guy's car is the black guys car ALWAYS looks sharp and has music to groove to in it. THat's it. lol


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> tight on them X laces





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking good Freddie!uffin: ypu gonna run skirts on it?


Thx homies...yeah I'm tryin to run skirts but gotta get the chrome Toyota rear end first. Already talked to the guys over at Black Magic for pricing...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)


STRICTLY MIKE*
STRICTLY JAY+:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> STRICTLY MIKE*
> STRICTLY JAY+:h5:


That's my new motto "Don't be a lame pull it off the frame!!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


> brothas love caddys where im from thats what i grew up around in 70s and 80s wires vogues wasnt lowriding but brothas were still putting grills and shit on i remember in the 80s my uncle had a 82 brougham back in about 84 with a microphone hooked up to a sterio system and there was a girl on the bus stop i liked and he spit from the mic hey girl you need a ride she was with her mom so she didnt get in, but that was some big pimp shit in k.c. back in the day hahahaha





plague said:


> oh and i think thats what i kind of liked and got me into lowriding cause we were putting flashy paint and wheels on cars but, once i got into some things and seen how these mexican cats from luna and sons were doing it i was like hydros got to get some of those and was hooked and the very first car was a hydro caddy just like it should have been, i remember impalas but i dont remember brothas riding 225 and kissing bird thunderbirds and lincolns with paint and wires lowriding just seemed like the next step for me alot of my friends were in the dope game then so it faded out with them now they ride big wheel vert caprices and big trucks but lowriding stuck with me something i just thought i would share what i felt layed the foudation for me




Yes sir, KC has been and always will be a wire and Vogue city. My first car was a 79 coupdeville on hammers and vogues..you can still see half the cars today in the town riding Gold Daytons and Vogues. I remember when dudes first started getting their shit lifted, everyone in the town seamed to be riding on switches.I remember hitting up Nolan road, Sante Fe, Southwest BlVD, on a Friday or Saturday night, then Prospect and Quindero on Sundays ...then smash out to swope park...man it was the shit back in the day, everyone in the town was hitting switches...miss those days.


----------



## Skim

Pitbullx said:


> heard some nice things about that 61 today, cant wait til you bust that bitch out *****.... I already know that bitch is going to be the truth


well i can say this,my 61 rag is gonna be on another level and still on the street. 6.2 LS motor, Im gonna stop there dont wanna jinx myself :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Thx homies...yeah I'm tryin to run skirts but gotta get the chrome Toyota rear end first. Already talked to the guys over at Black Magic for pricing...


you can run a g body rear end for clearance too. i personally like the ford 9 from the lincoln versailles.


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim said:


> well i can say this,my 61 rag is gonna be on another level and still on the street. 6.2 LS motor, Im gonna stop there dont wanna jinx myself :biggrin:


win a show in the AM and be mobbing down the blvd the same night show these fools how its supposed to be done..... big props *****


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD SUNDAY MORNING BROTHAS :wave:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> you can run a g body rear end for clearance too. i personally like the ford 9 from the lincoln versailles.


How expensive would it be for me to run a chrome Ford 9? I was leaning towards the Toyota one cause it doesn't look too much different from the impala one. I think a g body rear end might look funny with that diff cover.


----------



## payfred

They gonna hit me for like 22 for the chrome Toyota rear with a chrome wishbone..if I'm better off doing a Ford 9 please Holla!


----------



## Dylante63

I dont think anything looks better than a 9" with rear disksuffin: but im sure your prices are gonna be pretty comparative.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> That's my new motto "Don't be a lame pull it off the frame!!


:roflmao::roflmao::h5: I can dig it!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> STRICTLY MIKE*
> STRICTLY JAY+:h5:


Frame off ! Price up!!! huh brau!uffin:


----------



## Eazy

payfred said:


> They gonna hit me for like 22 for the chrome Toyota rear with a chrome wishbone..if I'm better off doing a Ford 9 please Holla!


Dont quote me on this, but I think Brent doing the Ford 9 and a wishbone for around that price.... Hit up Pitbull Fred.


----------



## payfred

Eazy said:


> Dont quote me on this, but I think Brent doing the Ford 9 and a wishbone for around that price.... Hit up Pitbull Fred.


Good lookin out homie Imma do that


----------



## Eazy

Aww yeah, I'm keeping my muhfuccin brougham and *MACC *if you ever hear me talking that bullshit again slide down to the STL and slapp my ass lol!!!.... 90'd updates coming this winter and spring with a new motor, sounds, and some interior mods to add to the fully functional 90 dash and cluster thats already in it .... after that I'm searching for a 75 Raghouse or 76 glasshouse.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> Aww yeah, I'm keeping my muhfuccin brougham and *MACC *if you ever hear me talking that bullshit again slide down to the STL and slapp my ass lol!!!.... 90'd updates coming this winter and spring with a new motor, sounds, and some interior mods to add to the fully functional 90 dash and cluster thats already in it .... after that I'm searching for a 75 Raghouse or 76 glasshouse.


:thumbsup: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE KEEP THE BROUGHAM THAT BITCH IS CLEAN :yes:


----------



## shoeone32

BOxchevyshoe......peace2thabrothas..........


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> They gonna hit me for like 22 for the chrome Toyota rear with a chrome wishbone..if I'm better off doing a Ford 9 please Holla!


damn fred you ben transforming that car since the day we loaded it on the trailor. keep up the good work she looks great and lots better then she did siting in the garage i just glad a stand up dude like your self pick her up


----------



## regal ryda

Eazy said:


> Aww yeah, I'm keeping my muhfuccin brougham and *MACC *if you ever hear me talking that bullshit again slide down to the STL and slapp my ass lol!!!.... 90'd updates coming this winter and spring with a new motor, sounds, and some interior mods to add to the fully functional 90 dash and cluster thats already in it .... after that I'm searching for a 75 Raghouse or 76 glasshouse.


Might have a line on that Glasshouse I'll check with the guy this week


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Eazy said:


> Aww yeah, I'm keeping my muhfuccin brougham and *MACC *if you ever hear me talking that bullshit again slide down to the STL and slapp my ass lol!!!.... 90'd updates coming this winter and spring with a new motor, sounds, and some interior mods to add to the fully functional 90 dash and cluster thats already in it .... *after that I'm searching for a 75 Raghouse or 76 glasshouse*.


Digg dat playboy.


----------



## payfred

64 and 59 rider said:


> damn fred you ben transforming that car since the day we loaded it on the trailor. keep up the good work she looks great and lots better then she did siting in the garage i just glad a stand up dude like your self pick her up


Thx pimp. Let's see.. I've had it 5 months now and all I've done is new shocks, new rear hi-low dumps, 8 new batteries, new stereo, and new 60 spokes & tires. Oh and the Union 76 antenna balls  but that's just scratching the surface homie Imma hook this muhfucka up! Best believe


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> Thx pimp. Let's see.. I've had it 5 months now and all I've done is new shocks, new rear hi-low dumps, 8 new batteries, new stereo, and new 60 spokes & tires. Oh and the Union 76 antenna balls  but that's just scratching the surface homie Imma hook this muhfucka up! Best believe


already know u are cant wait to see whats coming in the future


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> :wave:


sup brother that steering column work out for ya?


----------



## Skim

Dylante63 said:


> I dont think anything looks better than a 9" with rear disksuffin: but im sure your prices are gonna be pretty comparative.


true dat! you can also use the 76-78 ford granada - exact same rear end as the lincoln versailles except it came with drums. All u need to do is trash them drums and backing plates and slap on some discs. I bought my Lincoln Versailles rear end at the swap meet for $450, took it apart, welded the impala mounts on, chromed it, new brake pads, hoses - I was in it 1300 after all said and done



















cut off the versailles leaf spring perches, cut the impala brackets off an old stock rear end and weld them on the versailles


----------



## Skim

slide trhe axles out and you have to press the caliper brackets and bearings off. I had the truck stop repair shop by the freeway do it for me and they bead blasted the axles for me all for $100










chromed the caliper brackets and calipers



















then the same place that pressed them off, pressed them back together with new bearings


----------



## Skim

also, if you notice on my 64 I didnt use the wishbone this time, I used the Y bar instead goes to the stock banana bar mount. On my 61 I have a versailles in it and I used the wishbone, I dont really like how it looks with the tabs welded on the top on it though.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> slide trhe axles out and you have to press the caliper brackets and bearings off. I had the truck stop repair shop by the freeway do it for me and they bead blasted the axles for me all for $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chromed the caliper brackets and calipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the same place that pressed them off, pressed them back together with new bearings


NICE SKIM!!!! GOOD WORK HOMIE :fool2:


----------



## Skim

I guess what im trying to say is it wont hit you for 2200 if you search one out and do the work yourself. mine was about half that.


----------



## Eazy

Skim said:


> I guess what im trying to say is it wont hit you for 2200 if you search one out and do the work yourself. mine was about half that.


Yooooou Dig! Thats real shit though Skim..... Thats why me and me cuz PISTONPUMP-1 do all of our own work because you come out way cheaper.. But to each its own.. I know Payfred gonna get that shit popping either way though


----------



## 187PURE

YO EAZY, KEEP THE CADDY HOMIE.. HAVE THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS, WHICH I'MA DO.. LET'S SHOW THESE ****** ASS MARKS DAT COME IN HERE (TALKIN SHIT/CRITOCIZING WITH NO CARS) HOW IT'S DONE. AT THE END OF THE DAY, THESE RIDERS IS WHAT REALLY SPEAKS FOR US.. CHUUCH!


----------



## midwestcoast

Skim said:


> well i can say this,my 61 rag is gonna be on another level and still on the street. 6.2 LS motor, Im gonna stop there dont wanna jinx myself :biggrin:


CANT WAIT 2 C IT:thumbsup:



Eazy said:


> Aww yeah, I'm keeping my muhfuccin brougham and *MACC *if you ever hear me talking that bullshit again slide down to the STL and slapp my ass lol!!!.... 90'd updates coming this winter and spring with a new motor, sounds, and some interior mods to add to the fully functional 90 dash and cluster thats already in it .... after that I'm searching for a 75 Raghouse or 76 glasshouse.


NOW THAS WAT I LIKE 2 HEAR I KNOW SHIT GET NERVE RACC N SUMTIMES BUILDIN THESE CARS ESPECIALLY A BROUGHAM (THA RITE WAY) SUMTIMES WE JUST NEED TO HEAR IT FROM ANOTHA SOURCE THO ''I'' GOT UR BACC BRO THAS WAT CLUB BROTHERS R 4:thumbsup:....BESIDES WHO ELSE AM I GONE GO DIPPIN WIT NEXT YR IN THA STL:h5:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> I guess what im trying to say is it wont hit you for 2200 if you search one out and do the work yourself. mine was about half that.


:thumbsup: thanks man!


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> sup brother that steering column work out for ya?


hell yea all my dash shit works now and I got good turn signals, preciate that homie


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> hell yea all my dash shit works now and I got good turn signals, preciate that homie


 oh u know i got u homie. u always help me out.


----------



## H8R PROOF

Is there anyone here that might have any pics of any 69 Buick Skylarks on here???


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> true dat! you can also use the 76-78 ford granada - exact same rear end as the lincoln versailles except it came with drums. All u need to do is trash them drums and backing plates and slap on some discs. I bought my Lincoln Versailles rear end at the swap meet for $450, took it apart, welded the impala mounts on, chromed it, new brake pads, hoses - I was in it 1300 after all said and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut off the versailles leaf spring perches, cut the impala brackets off an old stock rear end and weld them on the versailles


1300 and chromed......man thats a good deal right there.


----------



## Skim

ttt wheres everyone at today


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> ttt wheres everyone at today


Working on these two GM products..


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> ttt wheres everyone at today





96ROADMASTER said:


> Working on these two GM products..
> View attachment 384711
> View attachment 384712


Not you ***** he meant where everyone ELSE


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

It aint a low low, but I did get a new truck this week..


----------



## regal ryda

913ryderWYCO said:


> It aint a low low, but I did get a new truck this week..


Ballin in a recession thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> ttt wheres everyone at today


Right here my :ninja:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

913ryderWYCO said:


> It aint a low low, but I did get a new truck this week..


THAT'S NICE HOMIE CONGRATS :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Right here my :ninja:


WUTT UP MY:ninja: WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Skim

913ryderWYCO said:


> It aint a low low, but I did get a new truck this week..


those tundras are nice. my boss just bought one. he loves it.


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> Ballin in a recession thats whats up :thumbsup:


x2 Congrats. It's hard gettin it out there deez days and if you're doin it like dat, that's awesome! Good motivation guys, If payfred can do the lac and the impala legally in this recession, absolutely ANYTHING is possible! Like magic in dis beeyotch!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

913ryderWYCO said:


> It aint a low low, but I did get a new truck this week..


Not bad.....wounder how they tow? Needlesstosay nice looking truck.


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP MY:ninja: WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE :wave:


Jus tryin ta maintain in the midst of a bad situation homie, hatin that the season bout to get chilly and ridin bout to be limited.... but imma still get it in, how's thangs out that way


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Jus tryin ta maintain in the midst of a bad situation homie, hatin that the season bout to get chilly and ridin bout to be limited.... but imma still get it in, how's thangs out that way


EVERYTHING IS GOOD HOMIE JUST TRYING TO GET THIS CAR DONE SO I CAN GET IN THE STREETS AGAIN.YOU WILL MAKE THE SITUATION BETTER HOMIE JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING!!!! HEY YOU WANT TO HERE SOME FUNNY SHIT???? WENT TO TAKE MY LOWER A-ARMS TO THE CHROME SHOP AND THE GUY TOLD ME IT WOULD BE 450.00 EACH :wow::loco:I SAID FUCC YOU!!!!! AND GOT THE FUCC OUT OF THERE:sprint::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> EVERYTHING IS GOOD HOMIE JUST TRYING TO GET THIS CAR DONE SO I CAN GET IN THE STREETS AGAIN.YOU WILL MAKE THE SITUATION BETTER HOMIE JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING!!!! HEY YOU WANT TO HERE SOME FUNNY SHIT???? WENT TO TAKE MY LOWER A-ARMS TO THE CHROME SHOP AND THE GUY TOLD ME IT WOULD BE 450.00 EACH :wow::loco:I SAID FUCC YOU!!!!! AND GOT THE FUCC OUT OF THERE:sprint::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


 That sound like that ***** tax they was talkin bout on the Otha topic


----------



## Coca Pearl

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 352487
> 
> 
> felt i should go a diff route with the next build and build a bomb


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY:drama:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> That sound like that ***** tax they was talkin bout on the Otha topic


:yes: THAT'S WHAT MAKES IT SO FUNNY HOMIE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> That sound like that ***** tax they was talkin bout on the Otha topic


yup this ***** done got hit lol!!! that shit's in the air like the "west nile virus" :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :yes: THAT'S WHAT MAKES IT SO FUNNY HOMIE


thats when you give them that look like>>>>>







and get outta ther wit the quickness!!


----------



## regal ryda

lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Not you ***** he meant where everyone ELSE



:roflmao:


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> Not you ***** he meant where everyone ELSE


 Hahahahaha. Sup Fred?


----------



## plague

913ryderWYCO said:


> It aint a low low, but I did get a new truck this week..


 im feeling that truck bro i like the back doors and the color nice


----------



## Skim

ttt. good morning everybody


----------



## illstorm

*Ah Sundays! When the preachers preach and the ridas hit them streets.... When the congregation fills them coffers.... and lil Ray Ray up in bible class macking up the preacher daughta...A day when the landscape is draped in colored spokes...And Bowman snuggles under the dash dancing to I aint no joke! When sister Thelma models her newest church hat.... As brother Andre plots to hit that... While Athens Park Chris up in the back ...breaking ****** nice with them loaded dice.... Viejitos Alejandro slowly unwraps the 48 nick name For God Sake.....as Preacher Long debates what sermon to take and sista leAnn how much cookies to bake. As Deacon paul assembles the choir down the haul... Goodtimes Kane prepares his trailer for a house call..I say another beautiful day... Time to go out in play*


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> ttt. good morning everybody


:wave:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> x2 Congrats. It's hard gettin it out there deez days and if you're doin it like dat, that's awesome! Good motivation guys, If payfred can do the lac and the impala legally in this recession, absolutely ANYTHING is possible! Like magic in dis beeyotch!


God is good


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> Hahahahaha. Sup Fred?


Waddup tho :wave:


----------



## payfred

Them Tundras are some pretty ass trucks and them shits can pull a car with ease. You got a nice one homie!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> ttt. good morning everybody


WUTT UP SKIM :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

illstorm said:


> *Ah Sundays! When the preachers preach and the ridas hit them streets.... When the congregation fills them coffers.... and lil Ray Ray up in bible class macking up the preacher daughta...A day when the landscape is draped in colored spokes...And Bowman snuggles under the dash dancing to I aint no joke! When sister Thelma models her newest church hat.... As brother Andre plots to hit that... While Athens Park Chris up in the back ...breaking ****** nice with them loaded dice.... Viejitos Alejandro slowly unwraps the 48 nick name For God Sake.....as Preacher Long debates what sermon to take and sista leAnn how much cookies to bake. As Deacon paul assembles the choir down the haul... Goodtimes Kane prepares his trailer for a house call..I say another beautiful day... Time to go out in play*


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP SKIM :wave:


 whats good OG


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> whats good OG


SAME OLD SHIT DIFFERENT TOILET HOMIE!!!! JUST TRYING TO FINISH THIS CAR. I THOUGHT WHITE TRASH WAS GOING TO BLESS THE SHAW????:biggrin: KEEP DOING YA THANG HOMIE IT'S GIVING ME A LOT MOTIVATION. CAIN'T WAIT FOR HELL BENT!!!!:yes:


----------



## juangotti

I met Twin at the Dallas Show. Shout out to Majestics Compton


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> God is good


x2. quoted for truth. Glad you can keep it real, stand up and say it is what it is. B/c if I wasn't put in the position to serve people everyday some unfortunate, and blessed with the responsibility of raising my daughter to do what's right in his eyes... He would've let me go to waste a long time ago. DOn't deserve the air I'm breathing and have had my life completely turn around since making the decision to do things right mainly make a legal living and doin it in faith that it'll be taken care of in the end. For those that haven't quite turned it around for them selves yet, it's aight. 4real!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> x2. quoted for truth. Glad you can keep it real, stand up and say it is what it is. B/c if I wasn't put in the position to serve people everyday some unfortunate, and blessed with the responsibility of raising my daughter to do what's right in his eyes... He would've let me go to waste a long time ago. DOn't deserve the air I'm breathing and have had my life completely turn around since making the decision to do things right mainly make a legal living and doin it in faith that it'll be taken care of in the end. For those that haven't quite turned it around for them selves yet, it's aight. 4real!


WELL SAID HOMIE :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

wuts good my Black house brothas :wave:


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> wuts good my Black house brothas :wave:


 shit thats where i need to be is in the black house so i can get some of them obama dollas


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> shit thats where i need to be is in the black house so i can get some of them obama dollas


you and me both bro


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BLACC TIPPERS TO THE TOP


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Sup


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Sup


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

regal ryda said:


> Ballin in a recession thats whats up :thumbsup:


_
Man Im just a hard working brother...no kids too so I got a little spare change, but for real I got it for a good deal so I couldn't pass it up_



P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S NICE HOMIE CONGRATS :thumbsup:


_Thanks homie!_



Skim said:


> those tundras are nice. my boss just bought one. he loves it.


_Man I love this truck bro. I was hesitant because Ive only owned Amercian trucks...but I test drove a 2011 z71 , a Dodge Big Horn with the Hemi and a f250 ...the Tundra BY FAR had the most power, best towing capabilities and looked the best IMO._



Lowridingmike said:


> x2 Congrats. It's hard gettin it out there deez days and if you're doin it like dat, that's awesome! Good motivation guys, If payfred can do the lac and the impala legally in this recession, absolutely ANYTHING is possible! Like magic in dis beeyotch!


Man you aint lying...its legal money out there , just gotta put on your big boy pants and get it lol ..


----------



## regal ryda

913ryderWYCO said:


> _
> Man Im just a hard working brother...no kids too so I got a little spare change, but for real I got it for a good deal so I couldn't pass it up_
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks homie!_
> 
> 
> 
> _Man I love this truck bro. I was hesitant because Ive only owned Amercian trucks...but I test drove a 2011 z71 , a Dodge Big Horn with the Hemi and a f250 ...the Tundra BY FAR had the most power, best towing capabilities and looked the best IMO._
> 
> 
> 
> Man you aint lying...its legal money out there , *just gotta put on your big boy pants *and get it lol ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


Just kickin it gettin on Layitlow before another long hard days work


----------



## low4ever

^^^:waveamn fool you up early.


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> ^^^:waveamn fool you up early.


Shiiit look like you up too! Waddup man


----------



## payfred

Ya know I gotta drop the kids off before work so i be having to get my ass up. Plus my phone is the first thing i grab when I wake up and internet is right there and everything


----------



## low4ever

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT'S GOIN ON


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND


----------



## Skim

thats right..


----------



## payfred

TTT


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## regal ryda

wut upper


----------



## payfred

Drove the 4 to work today bumpin the oldies GOOD LAWD that shit is fun to drive! Starting to feel a lil guilty like I'm neglecting the Cadillac and shit


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Drove the 4 to work today bumpin the oldies GOOD LAWD that shit is fun to drive! Starting to feel a lil guilty like I'm neglecting the Cadillac and shit


aint nothing wrong homie. its a feeling like no other


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> aint nothing wrong homie. its a feeling like no other


Yeah man its a natural high. Shit its Sunday I'm going dippin today too


----------



## pitbull166

Been a while since I steped in here, Whats been good Brothas?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

pitbull166 said:


> Been a while since I steped in here, Whats been good Brothas?


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Yeah man its a natural high. Shit its Sunday I'm going dippin today too


AINT NOTHING LIKE SUNDAY TIPPIN!!!! SHIT IT AINT NOTHING LIKE TIPPIN ANY DAY :h5:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Yeah man its a natural high. Shit its Sunday I'm going dippin today too


yeah im dippin the lac to the meetin tonight


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> yeah im dippin the lac to the meetin tonight


u need the truck mayne


----------



## pitbull166

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


chillin homie and about to start another project!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

pitbull166 said:


> chillin homie and about to start another project!


THAT'S RIGHT WHAT YOU GOT UP YOUR SLEEVE NEXT hno: I KNOW YOU GOING TO KILLEM :yes:


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> u need the truck mayne


***** why :shocked:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> AINT NOTHING LIKE SUNDAY TIPPIN!!!! SHIT IT AINT NOTHING LIKE TIPPIN ANY DAY :h5:





Skim said:


> yeah im dippin the lac to the meetin tonight


I heard that homies...had the fam on board to do a lil cruising


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> I heard that homies...had the fam on board to do a lil cruising


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

sup my dudes :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> sup my dudes :wave:


WUTT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## payfred

Just heard Heavy D passed away.  RIP


----------



## payfred

TWSTDFRO said:


> View attachment 389566
> View attachment 389566


BEAUTIFUL :worship:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

THX


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Just heard Heavy D passed away.  RIP


damn no shit


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> damn no shit


YEAH HE WAS ALWAYS A POSITIVE RAPPER.. NEVER HEARD ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT HIM. RIP TO MY BROTHER :angel:

THIS WAS MY FAVORITE BY HIM


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> YEAH HE WAS ALWAYS A POSITIVE RAPPER.. NEVER HEARD ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT HIM. RIP TO MY BROTHER :angel:
> 
> THIS WAS MY FAVORITE BY HIM


X2 R.I.P :angel:


----------



## payfred

UPS man game wit some good ass news today brothas


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hot damnn


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> UPS man game wit some good ass news today brothas


fuck....Fred you goin all in


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> UPS man game wit some good ass news today brothas


:wow::biggrin::thumbsup::420: THEY LOOK GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> UPS man game wit some good ass news today brothas


Congrats, those are beautiful! That's almost scary, would seem addicting! lol After getting those arms Id HAVE to get the matching rearend, trailing arms, driveshaft, few interior pieces, motor stuff, just all the other jewelry to match the watch and bracelet!:loco::biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

payfred said:


> UPS man game wit some good ass news today brothas


dammm


----------



## payfred

64 CRAWLING said:


> hot damnn





regal ryda said:


> fuck....Fred you goin all in





P.E. PREZ said:


> :wow::biggrin::thumbsup::420: THEY LOOK GOOD HOMIE





Lowridingmike said:


> Congrats, those are beautiful! That's almost scary, would seem addicting! lol After getting those arms Id HAVE to get the matching rearend, trailing arms, driveshaft, few interior pieces, motor stuff, just all the other jewelry to match the watch and bracelet!:loco::biggrin:





Str8 Klownin said:


> dammm


Appreciate it fellas Im tryin to get it right


----------



## God's Son2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IknSiR6_VE


----------



## God's Son2

P.E. PREZ said:


> SAME OLD SHIT DIFFERENT TOILET HOMIE!!!! JUST TRYING TO FINISH THIS CAR. I THOUGHT WHITE TRASH WAS GOING TO BLESS THE SHAW????:biggrin: KEEP DOING YA THANG HOMIE IT'S GIVING ME A LOT MOTIVATION. CAIN'T WAIT FOR HELL BENT!!!!:yes:



MAN, I WOULD LOVE TO CRUIZE THE SHAW... PRICELESS


----------



## payfred

God's Son2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IknSiR6_VE


Lionel Richie got a horse face but that ***** can sing :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

This my fav song in the 64 I be blasting this shit


----------



## midwestcoast

payfred said:


> UPS man game wit some good ass news today brothas


MAN THAS LOOKIN NASTY AS PROSTITUTE PUSSY.... GUD SHIT:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THIS SUMMR BUT MY LIL DUDE DID GOTTA START EM OFF RIGHT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

God's Son2 said:


> MAN, I WOULD LOVE TO CRUIZE THE SHAW... PRICELESS


:thumbsup: THE SHAW IS WAITING FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## P.E. PREZ

midwestcoast said:


> I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THIS SUMMR BUT MY LIL DUDE DID GOTTA START EM OFF RIGHT


LITTLE MAN KILLING THE SHOW :worship:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> This my fav song in the 64 I be blasting this shit


ALL TIME CLASSIC :yes:


----------



## Skim

:thumbsup: fred


----------



## midwestcoast

P.E. PREZ said:


> LITTLE MAN KILLING THE SHOW :worship:


THANX FAM


----------



## P.E. PREZ

midwestcoast said:


> THANX FAM


:h5::420:


----------



## payfred

midwestcoast said:


> MAN THAS LOOKIN NASTY AS PROSTITUTE PUSSY.... GUD SHIT:thumbsup:


Yeah man its a trip cause it had chrome underside when I bought it, and just like that all that shit gettin pushed to the side for better shit I.E molded arms and ford 9 out back...its wierd cause half the reason i jumped on this car is because OF the undercarriage it had The hell was I thinkin?


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> :thumbsup: fred


Preciate ya pimp


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS HAVE A SAFE DAY


----------



## regal ryda

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> sup fellas :wave:


WUTT UP HOMIE!!!! JUST GOT A LITTLE MORE CHROME BACC I CAINT FUCC WITH FRED :biggrin: BUT I KEEP'EM CLEAN :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## regal ryda

still gettin ya shine on :thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE!!!! JUST GOT A LITTLE MORE CHROME BACC I CAINT FUCC WITH FRED :biggrin: BUT I KEEP'EM CLEAN :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:
> View attachment 392165
> View attachment 392164


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> still gettin ya shine on :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


whats good my guy, hope your monday is a good one so far.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Man this thread is great motivation...can't wait tell after the wedding so I can get on my project


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Lionel Richie got a horse face but that ***** can sing :thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE!!!! JUST GOT A LITTLE MORE CHROME BACC I CAINT FUCC WITH FRED :biggrin: BUT I KEEP'EM CLEAN :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:
> View attachment 392165
> View attachment 392164


Come on homie :roflmao: those look good tho forreal!


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> :roflmao:


LOL


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Come on homie :roflmao: those look good tho forreal!


THANKS HOMIE IT MEANS ALOT :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man this thread is great motivation...can't wait tell after the wedding so I can get on my project


THAT'S WHAT WE ARE HERE FOR HOMIE :yes: I GET ALOT OF MOTIVATION FROM THE BROTHAS IN THIS FORM :h5:


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## P.E. PREZ

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> whats good my guy, hope your monday is a good one so far.


IT'S ALL GOOD BIG DOG HOW ABOUT YOUR'S


----------



## Ole School 97

P.E...Tops to you and yours. Question;did you have to cut the crossbar on the exhaust of the T.C? Also,when you went back up with your chrome,what type/brand bushings did you use. Thanks big dog.


----------



## plague

SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOT TO GO IN


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOT TO GO IN


I need them headliner rods


----------



## plague

midwestcoast said:


> I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THIS SUMMR BUT MY LIL DUDE DID GOTTA START EM OFF RIGHT


DAMN, LITTLE DADDY IS ROLLIN I LIKE THAT, HE CAN BE WATCHIN SOME DVD CARTOONS, NICE


----------



## plague

BEEN WORKING ON THIS WITH ONE OF MY KIDS, I USED TO HAVE ONE OF THESE SCOOTERS WHEN I WAS A KID


----------



## plague




----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> P.E...Tops to you and yours. Question;did you have to cut the crossbar on the exhaust of the T.C? Also,when you went back up with your chrome,what type/brand bushings did you use. Thanks big dog.


WUTT UP HOMIE!!!! YEA I DID CUT THE CROSSBAR AND THE BUSHINGS I GOT FROM AUTOZONE hno: BUT NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THEM :x: I HOPE THIS HELPS HOMIE GOODLUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOT TO GO IN


Deezam!


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> THANKS HOMIE IT MEANS ALOT :h5:


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

T.T.T


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## impalalover64

Sup my brothaz........ First time posting up in here. Just another brotha getting my ride on and yes God is good, All the time!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

impalalover64 said:


> Sup my brothaz........ First time posting up in here. Just another brotha getting my ride on and yes God is good, All the time!!!!!!!!


wut up mayne :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

impalalover64 said:


> Sup my brothaz........ First time posting up in here. Just another brotha getting my ride on and yes God is good, All the time!!!!!!!!


WUTT UP HOMIE WELCOME :h5:


----------



## lowlowlow

better grab the rear window trim too!





plague said:


> SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOT TO GO IN


----------



## plague

You want it I'll grab it for you I cut out so many of these never grabed the trim don't have room


----------



## Skim

drove the 4 to work today. gotta lettem know what i work for lol


----------



## Skim

plague said:


> SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOT TO GO IN


damn did u cut thru the windshield lol. i have them same jordans :shocked:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> drove the 4 to work today. gotta lettem know what i work for lol


That's what's up...can't wait tell i pull up at the insurance company I work for in my semi professional dress hoping out a rag tre, bumpin "black superman" lol....


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

913ryderWYCO said:


> That's what's up...can't wait tell i pull up at the insurance company I work for in my semi professional dress hoping out a rag tre, bumpin "black superman" lol....


lol now thats whats up.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

913ryderWYCO said:


> That's what's up...can't wait tell i pull up at the insurance company I work for in my semi professional dress hoping out a rag tre, bumpin "black superman" lol....


 _ PRICELESS_


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> damn did u cut thru the windshield lol. i have them same jordans :shocked:


Yeah do that to make it quick take the generator so don't have to worry about batteries running down brothas keep them some jordans


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


> Yeah do that to make it quick take the generator so don't have to worry about batteries running down brothas keep them some jordans


Ain't that the truth


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> drove the 4 to work today. gotta lettem know what i work for lol


I heard that! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> Yeah do that to make it quick take the generator so don't have to worry about batteries running down brothas keep them some jordans


I got a power inverter in my truck and keep the batteries on charge


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> I got a power inverter in my truck and keep the batteries on charge


Oh shit I. Manage a dewault store and a black and decker we got all the shit you need I get 52 percent off I use them inverters we got Stanley 800 watts for 30 dollars new


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> Oh shit I. Manage a dewault store and a black and decker we got all the shit you need I get 52 percent off I use them inverters we got Stanley 800 watts for 30 dollars new


hot damn I may have to get at you on some of that


----------



## lowlowlow

I don't need it but I figured people looking to go from vinyl to baldy might want it. How's the long trim on the back bumper of that newer t towncar tho.


plague said:


> You want it I'll grab it for you I cut out so many of these never grabed the trim don't have room


----------



## 502Regal

Day and night......


----------



## slickpanther

A ***** finally got a chance to wash up the ride and snap some new pics. It's a word in progress but I'm halfway done


----------



## regal ryda

slickpanther said:


> A ***** finally got a chance to wash up the ride and snap some new pics. It's a word in progress but I'm halfway done


DAMN Slick you layin "Craig Parker" hard :thumbsup: thats a good look


----------



## slickpanther

regal ryda said:


> DAMN Slick you layin "Craig Parker" hard :thumbsup: thats a good look


Thanks Mike. I've been scrapin' frame all day. Congratulations on the progress on that duece. I'm gonna have to tip with you one day when I come to visit Jaybo


----------



## regal ryda

yea we gon have to ride out before I go to Korea :ninja:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

slickpanther said:


> A ***** finally got a chance to wash up the ride and snap some new pics. It's a word in progress but I'm halfway done


:wow::wow::worship::thumbsup: NOW THAT'S HOW YOU LAY FRAME!!!! THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> hot damn I may have to get at you on some of that


Just pm me anytime big daddy


----------



## plague

lowlowlow said:


> I don't need it but I figured people looking to go from vinyl to baldy might want it. How's the long trim on the back bumper of that newer t towncar tho.


We got plenty of those I'm going tomorrow I'll get u some pictures


----------



## plague

Panther that Lincoln looks real good like the way it lays any problem with tank clearance that's how I want the 79 to lay


----------



## slickpanther

regal ryda said:


> yea we gon have to ride out before I go to Korea :ninja:


Korea? Damn, you and Jaybo are getting active 






P.E. PREZ said:


> :wow::wow::worship::thumbsup: NOW THAT'S HOW YOU LAY FRAME!!!! THAT BITCH LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


Thanks brother. I love the way Mark Vs lay and ride. I figured I would season the lowrider game up a little bit in my hometown with some OG swag


----------



## P.E. PREZ

YEA WELL YOU DOING THAT HOMIE :yes: AND THE COLOR BAR!!!!


----------



## slickpanther

plague said:


> Panther that Lincoln looks real good like the way it lays any problem with tank clearance that's how I want the 79 to lay


I always drive with the ass dumped and have never hit my gas tank. I have scraped my back bumper plenty of times though. On these cars, if you wanna lay, the gas tank isn't the problem. The exhaust is as well as other stuff. On mine, I removed the torsion bars and had the exhaust raised up until almost touching the tansmission cross member. The muffler may be an issue too so mine was raised up and repalced with a glass pack for more clearance :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

P.E. PREZ said:


> YEA WELL YOU DOING THAT HOMIE :yes: AND THE COLOR BAR!!!!


Thanks bro. I'm just ready for this car to be done already. I'm tired of spending money :uh:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

slickpanther said:


> Thanks bro. I'm just ready for this car to be done already. I'm tired of spending money :uh:


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE ILL BE GLAD WHEN I FINISH MY SHIT TO. JUST A LITTLE MORE CHROME AND IM FINISH WITH THE UNDERCARRIAGE AND THEN PAINT AND WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

P.E. PREZ said:


> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE ILL BE GLAD WHEN I FINISH MY SHIT TO. JUST A LITTLE MORE CHROME AND IM FINISH WITH THE UNDERCARRIAGE AND THEN PAINT AND WHEELS :biggrin:


What are you workin' on? The Lincoln in your avi? Those towncars look real good on chrome undies


----------



## SPOOK82

slickpanther said:


> A ***** finally got a chance to wash up the ride and snap some new pics. It's a word in progress but I'm halfway done


LOOKS HELLA CLEAN 
NICE LAY


----------



## slickpanther

SPOOK82 said:


> LOOKS HELLA CLEAN
> NICE LAY


Thanks


----------



## midwestcoast

payfred said:


> Yeah man its a trip cause it had chrome underside when I bought it, and just like that all that shit gettin pushed to the side for better shit I.E molded arms and ford 9 out back...its wierd cause half the reason i jumped on this car is because OF the undercarriage it had The hell was I thinkin?


THATS HOW IT IS YU KNOW YOU WONT BE HAPPY UNTIL YU PUT UR ORIGINAL TOUCHES ON WHICH SO FAR I CAN TELL ARE GONNA HURT SUM FEELINGS:thumbsup:



plague said:


> DAMN, LITTLE DADDY IS ROLLIN I LIKE THAT, HE CAN BE WATCHIN SOME DVD CARTOONS, NICE


THANX 2 BE HONEST THAS WHY I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT THIS YR CUZ I DUMPED SUM EXTRA FUNDS IN2 HIS BUT YU KNOW HOW THAT GOES THE KIDS COME 1ST



plague said:


> BEEN WORKING ON THIS WITH ONE OF MY KIDS, I USED TO HAVE ONE OF THESE SCOOTERS WHEN I WAS A KID


I LIKE THAT THEIR GONNA LUV IT MY SON DAMN NEAR WANTED 2 SLEEP IN HIS TRUCC WEN IT WAS DONE!!!



plague said:


>


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

slickpanther said:


> A ***** finally got a chance to wash up the ride and snap some new pics. It's a word in progress but I'm halfway done


That look good laid out.....playboy.


----------



## slickpanther

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> That look good laid out.....playboy.


Thanks. Over here at STRICTLY RIDAZ car club we call that the "ignant ass lay"  I'm pulling her out today and will get some switch action vids and hopefully a scrapin' video or two. Gotta keep it old school


----------



## Lowridingmike

slickpanther said:


> Thanks Mike. I've been scrapin' frame all day. Congratulations on the progress on that duece. I'm gonna have to tip with you one day when I come to visit Jaybo


That linc looks great slick! That's how ya do it, I ain't gonna lie I ride almost all the way up all day long. I have tire issues in the rear.. lol I love tha colorbar too, I would love one of those and a reverb in my ol skool!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Chrome 327 said:


> View attachment 394184
> 
> View attachment 394186
> 
> Day and night......


Thanks for the pics. Even though they suck.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

slickpanther said:


> What are you workin' on? The Lincoln in your avi? Those towncars look real good on chrome undies


YES SIR TRYING TO GET IT DONE :h5:


----------



## slickpanther

Lowridingmike said:


> That linc looks great slick! That's how ya do it, I ain't gonna lie I ride almost all the way up all day long. I have tire issues in the rear.. lol I love tha colorbar too, I would love one of those and a reverb in my ol skool!


Thanks. I never lock up my rear higher than stock height when driving but I like to ride with the front almost all the way locked up with the ass dumped 




P.E. PREZ said:


> YES SIR TRYING TO GET IT DONE :h5:


:h5:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

slickpanther said:


> Thanks. Over here at STRICTLY RIDAZ car club we call that the "ignant ass lay"  I'm pulling her out today and will get some switch action vids and hopefully a scrapin' video or two. Gotta keep it old school


Ignant ass lay......now dats whats up. lol.


----------



## plague

thankz for the detail picture


----------



## slickpanther

Took a couple vids today and snapped some pics Plague, the first video should answer your question about the gas tank


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

slickpanther said:


> A ***** finally got a chance to wash up the ride and snap some new pics. It's a word in progress but I'm halfway done


Gotta love that picture with the ass dropped....


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> yea we gon have to ride out before I go to Korea :ninja:


Damn!!! They got cha huh?!


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Damn!!! They got cha huh?!


Nah I'm asking for it


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Nah I'm asking for it


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave: ALL OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU TO COME HOME SAFE :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave: ALL OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU TO COME HOME SAFE :yes:


x2


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> Nah I'm asking for it


You can get some suits custom made for like a hundred bucks over there. And a lot of bootleg video games. And don't be tempted to buy pussy over there them hoes nasty


----------



## payfred

Lincoln looking real nice Slick that shit tight


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> You can get some suits custom made for like a hundred bucks over there. And a lot of bootleg video games. And don't be tempted to buy pussy over there them hoes nasty


my girl goin with me if i do


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave: ALL OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU TO COME HOME SAFE :yes:


I aint left yet still undecided bout requesting it


----------



## Dylante63

that continental is dope!


----------



## slickpanther

payfred said:


> Lincoln looking real nice Slick that shit tight





Dylante63 said:


> that continental is dope!


Thanks. I really wanted to do something simple and OG to show people that as long as you have good body lines, a nice lay and wheels is all you need  OG lowriders never get played out. Big ups to Mike my club president. The cross laces were his idea and they came out nice.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Thanks. I really wanted to do something simple and OG to show people that as long as you have good body lines, a nice lay and wheels is all you need  OG lowriders never get played out. Big ups to Mike my club president. The cross laces were his idea and they came out nice.


:h5:*Your making it happen lil bro get ya shine on!*uffin:


----------



## slickpanther

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :h5:*Your making it happen lil bro get ya shine on!*uffin:


 We are making history and I'm happy to be a part of it.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> We are making history and I'm happy to be a part of it.


:yes::h5:


----------



## cut_six_tre

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :yes::h5:


:thumbsup: STRICTLY RIDAZ


----------



## cut_six_tre

slickpanther said:


> Thanks. I really wanted to do something simple and OG to show people that as long as you have good body lines, a nice lay and wheels is all you need  OG lowriders never get played out. Big ups to Mike my club president. The cross laces were his idea and they came out nice.


 Sup fam ! lincoln looking hella right! we coming* SOON!!*


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cut_six_tre said:


> Sup fam ! lincoln looking hella right! we coming* SOON!!*


  *SOON! Sup Fam. Man It feels to good to be a Black Rider out here nikka stick out like a sore thumb out here . after I debut the rider I got something else coming that will be benefit us all. that tre looking right*


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## regal ryda

what up everybody :wave:


----------



## slickpanther

had a lil fun today. Tried to get some good fire work footage. All that scrapin' only to catch one punk ass spark on film lol!

]


----------



## P.E. PREZ

slickpanther said:


> had a lil fun today. Tried to get some good fire work footage. All that scrapin' only to catch one punk ass spark on film lol!
> 
> ]


WUTT UP HOMIE TRY A SCRAPE PLATE DON'T WANT YOU TO HAVE TO GET ANOTHER FRAME BECAUSE SCRAPIN WILL BLOW A HOLE RIGHT THRUOGH THAT FRAME I DID IT BEFORE.JUST TRYING TO HELP:h5:


----------



## slickpanther

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE TRY A SCRAPE PLATE DON'T WANT YOU TO HAVE TO GET ANOTHER FRAME BECAUSE SCRAPIN WILL BLOW A HOLE RIGHT THRUOGH THAT FRAME I DID IT BEFORE.JUST TRYING TO HELP:h5:


Yeah I feel you. This whole time I've been scraping that factory reinforcement plate/tab that is under and sticks out from the cross member. I'm gonna put my torsion bars back on and scrape those.


----------



## Lowridingmike

slickpanther said:


> Yeah I feel you. This whole time I've been scraping that factory reinforcement plate/tab that is under and sticks out from the cross member. I'm gonna put my torsion bars back on and scrape those.


If you wanna do the rear weld some nuts to the frame and screw trailor balls on there. They light up good and when they;re flat you can replace em fairly easy and cheap. That's what we did on my lil homies bodydropped taco and it's been goin through balls 4 or 5 years now.. lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

slickpanther said:


> Yeah I feel you. This whole time I've been scraping that factory reinforcement plate/tab that is under and sticks out from the cross member. I'm gonna put my torsion bars back on and scrape those.


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## payfred

Took my homie to get his first lowrider project. He real motivated to get busy on this bad boy and I'll guide him through the process. Who knows he might a USO one day


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Took my homie to get his first lowrider project. He real motivated to get busy on this bad boy and I'll guide him through the process. Who knows he might a USO one day


:wow: THAT'S A CLEAN ASS PROJECT


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Took my homie to get his first lowrider project. He real motivated to get busy on this bad boy and I'll guide him through the process. Who knows he might a USO one day


thats the one Snow had huh?


----------



## Dylante63

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE TRY A SCRAPE PLATE DON'T WANT YOU TO HAVE TO GET ANOTHER FRAME BECAUSE SCRAPIN WILL BLOW A HOLE RIGHT THRUOGH THAT FRAME I DID IT BEFORE.JUST TRYING TO HELP:h5:


 Are you talking about the reinforcement rods/bar..... that car does not have torsion bars?? It looks great I would do a scrape plate so you dont tare any of it up. I had a 79 T bird layed hard.


----------



## impalalover64

What's up my brothas??? How is everyone???:thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther

Lowridingmike said:


> If you wanna do the rear weld some nuts to the frame and screw trailor balls on there. They light up good and when they;re flat you can replace em fairly easy and cheap. That's what we did on my lil homies bodydropped taco and it's been goin through balls 4 or 5 years now.. lol


Yeah, I remember someone mentioning trailer balls before. I like the idea more of scape blocks or things like those that can easily be removed 



payfred said:


> Took my homie to get his first lowrider project. He real motivated to get busy on this bad boy and I'll guide him through the process. Who knows he might a USO one day


That's a nice start 



Dylante63 said:


> Are you talking about the reinforcement rods/bar..... that car does not have torsion bars?? It looks great I would do a scrape plate so you dont tare any of it up. I had a 79 T bird layed hard.


Yes, these. I removed them so the car would lay lower. On most lowrider Mark Vs I've seen these are removed for a lower lay.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> Took my homie to get his first lowrider project. He real motivated to get busy on this bad boy and I'll guide him through the process. Who knows he might a USO one day


nice project...what yr is that? looks like a 78-79


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

impalalover64 said:


> What's up my brothas??? How is everyone???:thumbsup:


:wave:sup homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> Took my homie to get his first lowrider project. He real motivated to get busy on this bad boy and I'll guide him through the process. Who knows he might a USO one day


*ON THE BUMPER!!?!*:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Yeah, I remember someone mentioning trailer balls before. I like the idea more of scape blocks or things like those that can easily be removed
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice start
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these. I removed them so the car would lay lower. On most lowrider Mark Vs I've seen these are removed for a lower lay.


:biggrin::h5:


----------



## 187PURE

ZUESS AND WC RARE FOOTAGE! THE CHICK IS KINDA ANOYING AND EXTRA




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vCnhIVGCb4&feature=related


----------



## 502Regal

I always wanted to see zuess's car work. Back then quite a few cats had 3 and 4 pumps to the nose but out here I've on seen one person get more than 2 gates to the nose to work, and that was the wash caddy, built out west. 3 to the nose 3 licks it was on the bumper.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> ZUESS AND WC RARE FOOTAGE! THE CHICK IS KINDA ANOYING AND EXTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vCnhIVGCb4&feature=related


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

impalalover64 said:


> What's up my brothas??? How is everyone???:thumbsup:


WUTT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


WHAT UP BIG G! TRYNA GET READY FOR THE HOLIDAY.. AND HOPEFUL MY YUNG BUCK WILL COME HOME FROM COLLEGE SO I CAN CARVE HER ASS TOO LOL


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> WHAT UP BIG G! TRYNA GET READY FOR THE HOLIDAY.. AND HOPEFUL MY YUNG BUCK WILL COME HOME FROM COLLEGE SO I CAN CARVE HER ASS TOO LOL


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE!!!! HAVE A SAFE THANKSGIVING


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE!!!! HAVE A SAFE THANKSGIVING


YOU TOO HOMEBOY


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

slickpanther said:


> had a lil fun today. Tried to get some good fire work footage. All that scrapin' only to catch one punk ass spark on film lol!
> 
> ]




nice! it was really just 1 spark! lol!


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wow: THAT'S A CLEAN ASS PROJECT


Yeah it ain't too bad. It needs work here & there but overall its in good shape


regal ryda said:


> thats the one Snow had huh?


YUP YUP



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> nice project...what yr is that? looks like a 78-79


1979



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *ON THE BUMPER!!?!*:biggrin:


I know huh. I'll get that squared away the next time I have a day off


----------



## payfred

But forreal tho my dude is motivated. He trying to have that shit in the paint shop by the end of the week. He ain't fucken around


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> But forreal tho my dude is motivated. He trying to have that shit in the paint shop by the end of the week. He ain't fucken around


Digg that!


----------



## regal ryda

wuts up rydas :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> wuts up rydas :wave:


WUTT IT DO MY :ninja:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

To all my bruthas out there in this low low game have a safe and blessed Thanksgiving hoilyday.


----------



## Lroi

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> To all my bruthas out there in this low low game have a safe and blessed Thanksgiving hoilyday.


same to you and yours! and every1 else!


----------



## Skim

good mornin yall


----------



## 187PURE

*THROW-BACK. MY HOMEBOY HOPPING MY 4 DOOR BACK IN'02

*


----------



## payfred

:wave: Waddup fam


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> :wave: Waddup fam


what up mayne, hope you and every other rider out there has a safe and happy Thanksgiving


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

To all the riders out there have a Happy Thanksgiving! Take that time out to think about what you got to be thankful for.


STRICTLY JAY


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> what up mayne, hope you and every other rider out there has a safe and happy Thanksgiving


Sup with it Mike?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAPPY THANKSGIVING MY BROTHAS HOPE EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND BLESSED DAY :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

WWW.360LOW.TV said:


> nice! it was really just 1 spark! lol!


:roflmao:



STRICTLY JAY said:


> To all the riders out there have a Happy Thanksgiving! Take that time out to think about what you got to be thankful for.
> 
> 
> STRICTLY JAY


That's what's up. Good morning everyone :wave:


----------



## 48221

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING MY BROTHAS HOPE EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND BLESSED DAY :biggrin:


What up Prez?

Good morning to you Sir and have a good Thanksgiving.:werd:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Sup with it Mike?


shit bro just Big M husselin


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> shit bro just Big M husselin


oh u know thats right. happy thanksgiving to all of yall. even fundi! :biggrin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

EBAY said:


> What up Prez?
> 
> Good morning to you Sir and have a good Thanksgiving.:werd:


WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU "OG" HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND THE FAMILY


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

regal ryda said:


> shit bro just Big M husselin


I see ya playboy. Happy Thanksgiving brau.


----------



## cut_six_tre

STRICTLY JAY said:


> I see ya playboy. Happy Thanksgiving brau.


 SUP STRICTLY!! HAPPY THANKGIVIN FAM!! CANT WAIT UNTIL YOU RETURN :h5:


----------



## cut_six_tre

Happy thanksgivin to my fellow ***** Riders out there uffin:


----------



## cut_six_tre

slickpanther said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up. Good morning everyone :wave:


 SUP STRICTLY!!uffin:


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> what up mayne, hope you and every other rider out there has a safe and happy Thanksgiving


Yeah man Happy Thanksgiving to you and all the brothas out there


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lol you cats have a good day and ride today!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

It's Damn near 70 hear today in KC ...great day to eat turkey and go dipping....enjoy your turkey day !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHERS ! WE ALL HAVE SO MUCH TO BE THANKFUL FOR I'M SUREuffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

913ryderWYCO said:


> It's Damn near 70 hear today in KC ...great day to eat turkey and go dipping....enjoy your turkey day !


Happy belated turkey day fellas. Spent mine putting an ignition module and timing chain on my 84 coupe,still didn't start (found out ain't getting gas through the injectors but is getting pressure all the way up to them.) SO NO LOWRIDING THAT ONE, lets see if there's any luck with the fleetwood, starter went out last week, lets see if I can find a starter on Turkey day. Oh I found one! for $169.99 plus tax after the core so I replaced it. Fleetwood starts right up and.... No oil pressure. PIng pang clankin like a mofo. WTF? Starter and an oil pump at the same time? So NO LOWRIDING ON THANKS GIVING. To top waisting my day working on these p.o.s. caddies instead of being with my extended family eating, last week my ol lady and I split so my household has been a brokenhearted emotion effin mess.

What's there to be thankful for? Child Support Lawyers, Milfs, and having the means to pick this fucking 350 up off it's nutz, drop the pan and switch this oil pump!

Thank God for all I have and all there is to come!


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> Happy belated turkey day fellas. Spent mine putting an ignition module and timing chain on my 84 coupe,still didn't start (found out ain't getting gas through the injectors but is getting pressure all the way up to them.) SO NO LOWRIDING THAT ONE, lets see if there's any luck with the fleetwood, starter went out last week, lets see if I can find a starter on Turkey day. Oh I found one! for $169.99 plus tax after the core so I replaced it. Fleetwood starts right up and.... No oil pressure. PIng pang clankin like a mofo. WTF? Starter and an oil pump at the same time? So NO LOWRIDING ON THANKS GIVING. To top waisting my day working on these p.o.s. caddies instead of being with my extended family eating, last week my ol lady and I split so my household has been a brokenhearted emotion effin mess.
> 
> What's there to be thankful for? Child Support Lawyers, Milfs, and having the means to pick this fucking 350 up off it's nutz, drop the pan and switch this oil pump!
> 
> Thank God for all I have and all there is to come!


hey homie sorry to hear about your losses with the cars as for the ol' lady, well shit happens you'll bounce back from that, just take that energy that was goin to her and throw it in to the rides, I'm sure you got a few homies out there ta hold ya up get'em up break out some beers a lil ganja and watch the ride come together,,,,,and if all else fails keep ya head up :thumbsup::420::h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> hey homie sorry to hear about your losses with the cars as for the ol' lady, well shit happens you'll bounce back from that, just take that energy that was goin to her and throw it in to the rides, I'm sure you got a few homies out there ta hold ya up get'em up break out some beers a lil ganja and watch the ride come together,,,,,and if all else fails keep ya head up :thumbsup::420::h5:


 You must know how ****** get down. After whichever one is in paint motor down first I'll post pics of the builds and you'll see, if it weren't for my God, my good friends, a lil 50 bud and some coronas I'd been in jail for kickin the skanks @ss. I worked 2 jobs, paid her bills, fucked her right, supported her habits and living almost 2 yrs as well as take care of my daughter being a 22 year old black man doing this right, stopped serving ****** sacks.... Not too many ****** my age tryna do things right or treat a woman that well but dis bitch wanna try to break out my windows, fight me when I got my kid in my hands, and shit b/c I won't take her every effin where I go and won't carry her junkie ass smoking habits. Bitch ain't neva been told NO. I like gettin buzzed but it's last priority. Dis bitch wanna cuss erbody out and go off the deepend b/c she think a mucfucka's main job title is to make sure she's high. Todays youth is a bunch of junkie bums with no frickin hope of a future and I happened to give one of these youth my child and boy am I paying for it big time.

Sorry for the ramble guys I'm just getting tired of b.s. From cars, females, everything. It's gotten to the point I LOVE going to work more than anything b/c all I do is help people. If someone doesn't want my help it easy as tellin em,"STFU & GTFO!" lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> hey homie sorry to hear about your losses with the cars as for the ol' lady, well shit happens you'll bounce back from that, just take that energy that was goin to her and throw it in to the rides, I'm sure you got a few homies out there ta hold ya up get'em up break out some beers a lil ganja and watch the ride come together,,,,,and if all else fails keep ya head up :thumbsup::420::h5:


Ya not tucking your 5 month old daughter and best friend into bed er night when you're used to it has a way at eating at a *****. No matta how hard I am or whoeva I'm supposed to be n my city I miss my child and she breaks me down. For all ya'll like Payfred that's doing the family man thang and holding it down fa ya family, kiss ya kids, take a break out that garage and spend sometime loving em ya'll, It's not that you don't know what you have til it's gone.. You may have simply fought so hard to keep it when it is gone it sucks! I'm taking my cuzs cutty out today. One of those feelings only dippin on switches can make feel betta.


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Lowridingmike said:


> Ya not tucking your 5 month old daughter and best friend into bed er night when you're used to it has a way at eating at a *****. No matta how hard I am or whoeva I'm supposed to be n my city I miss my child and she breaks me down. For all ya'll like Payfred that's doing the family man thang and holding it down fa ya family, kiss ya kids, take a break out that garage and spend sometime loving em ya'll, It's not that you don't know what you have til it's gone.. You may have simply fought so hard to keep it when it is gone it sucks! I'm taking my cuzs cutty out today. One of those feelings only dippin on switches can make feel betta.


I can feel that playboy! Some relationships ain't worth saving! Whether it be baby mama or wifey. Shiiiiiit you get in more trouble with them people (the laws) trying to do right by a broad than you will just dropping her. Life is a trip but keep on pushin black man. :thumbsup: It'll work out.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> I can feel that playboy! Some relationships ain't worth saving! Whether it be baby mama or wifey. Shiiiiiit you get in more trouble with them people (the laws) trying to do right by a broad than you will just dropping her. Life is a trip but keep on pushin black man. :thumbsup: It'll work out.


x2 homie! uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> x2 homie! uffin:


Thanks for the wise words and encouragement brothas. On a high note I got a carbed 305 w/ new rebuilt tranny for the low and already got a carbed 350. Puttin the 305 in the coupe as soon as I can afford a tranny and the small nickel dime bs for it, and of course the 350 in the fleetwood. I'd have to drill the intake, do a few mods to make it fuel injected and work off my computer. Only reason I dont wanna just go ahead and replace the oil pump is b/c the motor has 186,000 already and even if I get oil pressure whos to say it aint got a rod or something ping pangin. Worst case scenario it's getting an oil pump and some rear-end oil in crankcase with a FOR SALE sign on it. Had to do it a time or two b4 My own "No knock blend".. lol


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Lowridingmike

SOmebody showin out! COngrats!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> SOmebody showin out! COngrats!


gotta get the topic goin :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

TWIN AND DOC


----------



## Skim




----------



## P.E. PREZ

NICE PICS SKIM


----------



## joeycutlass




----------



## P.E. PREZ

:420:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> NICE PICS SKIM


X2 I can look at shit like that all day


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> X2 I can look at shit like that all day


:h5:


----------



## Skim

dead in here. over a whole day and not a single post :shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> dead in here. over a whole day and not a single post :shocked:


SUP HOMEBOY?


----------



## Skim

sup man where u been at


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS :wave:


----------



## lowlowlow

oowee, Twin coming out with something new or is it already out? He get rid of the white caddy?



Skim said:


> TWIN AND DOC


----------



## cripn8ez

:inout:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> sup man where u been at


JUST BEEN KICKIN BACK PRETTY MUCH.. HAVN'T DONE ANY WORK ON THE LAC, JUST ROLL IT FROM TIME TO TIME.. JUST TRYING TO MAKE MY PAD MORE COMFORTABLE FOR ME AND THE HOES SINCE I'M A FREE AGENT NOW. NO MORE IMPROVEMENTS TIL INCOME TAX.. FEEL ME?


----------



## regal ryda

lowlowlow said:


> oowee, Twin coming out with something new or is it already out? He get rid of the white caddy?


think thats on the Lac thats killin the streets now


----------



## payfred

Start dis assembly on the Impala today hno:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Start dis assembly on the Impala today hno:


THAT'S THE FUN PART HOMIE:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S THE FUN PART HOMIE:biggrin: :h5:


I know huh! I just hope I don't fuck nothing up :x:


----------



## BlackDawg

WID


----------



## God's Son2

"In my mind- I want you to be free- For all of our friends- wont you listen to me- Now here what I say- we wish you a Merry Christmas- to each one of you"


----------



## God's Son2

Skim said:


> TWIN AND DOC




LOVE!


----------



## lowlowlow

Got some names?







Skim said:


>


----------



## 187PURE

GOOD MORNING! LOWRIDING AND GANGSTA SHIT.. ALL DAY - ERDAY!! WHOEVER AINT DOWN WIT IT, FUCK YOU!! ON THE COMPUTER AND OFF THE COMPUTER.. MOOOOOVIIIINNNG!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> GOOD MORNING! LOWRIDING AND GANGSTA SHIT.. ALL DAY - ERDAY!! WHOEVER AINT DOWN WIT IT, FUCK YOU!! ON THE COMPUTER AND OFF THE COMPUTER.. MOOOOOVIIIINNNG!!!!


WUTT UP GANGSTA :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP GANGSTA :wave:


WHAT UP G-BELOVED


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> WHAT UP G-BELOVED


JUST TRYING TO FINISH THIS CAR WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU CUZZO


----------



## payfred

Yanked the engine yesterday. Ain't no turning back now


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Yanked the engine yesterday. Ain't no turning back now


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Yanked the engine yesterday. Ain't no turning back now


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ii need some you'll Arab money!


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> JUST TRYING TO FINISH THIS CAR WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU CUZZO


AH MAN I CANT CALL IT.. I LOST MY BIG HOMIE THE OTHER DAY.. WE USED TO DRINK AND BANG THE OLDIES TOGETHER.. BLOCK WONT BE THE SAME WITOUT HIM. BUT OTHER THAN THAT, I'M JUST TAKIN IT EASY AND DIPPIN HITTIN SWITCHES


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> AH MAN I CANT CALL IT.. I LOST MY BIG HOMIE THE OTHER DAY.. WE USED TO DRINK AND BANG THE OLDIES TOGETHER.. BLOCK WONT BE THE SAME WITOUT HIM. BUT OTHER THAN THAT, I'M JUST TAKIN IT EASY AND DIPPIN HITTIN SWITCHES


SORRY TO HERE THAT HOMIE RIDE IN PEACE :angel: TIPPIN IS THE ONLY WAY TO GET IT OUT YOUR SYSTEM, STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> Ii need some you'll Arab money!


This ain't Saudi foolio we gotta hustle hard for what we got in the states baby...trust me I know


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> This ain't Saudi foolio we gotta hustle hard for what we got in the states baby...trust me I know


x2 :h5:


----------



## God's Son2

work hard and lowride harder


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest

post them 70/80s pics


----------



## payfred

God's Son2 said:


> work hard and lowride harder


Amen


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Taking notes.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

SUNDAY BUMP


----------



## regal ryda

I know its got ta be more than 7-8 Black riders on this site


----------



## low4ever

Yezzir, there are:h5:.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

regal ryda said:


> I know its got ta be more than 7-8 Black riders on this site


Low riding is dead. Build a donk!


----------



## regal ryda

96ROADMASTER said:


> Low riding is dead. Build a donk!


fuck a donk, big wheels belong on trucks and under 5yr olds.....:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Low riding is dead. Build a donk!


 :uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> I know its got ta be more than 7-8 Black riders on this site


There's 5 outta camp STRICTLY alone :biggrin: we buildin some real eye poppers over here though bets Believe it SR DOUBLE CEEZY !! Oh please believe it (In my bootsy voice)uffin:



 Bringing that OG swag back to the game uffin:


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :uh:


X2467


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> There's 5 outta camp STRICTLY alone :biggrin: we buildin some real eye poppers over here though bets Believe it SR DOUBLE CEEZY !! Oh please believe it (In my bootsy voice)uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing that OG swag back to the game uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: sup wit it tony montana (you bout to cop the porchse) lmao!! sup my *****! just dropping in to show my Black riders some love.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

96ROADMASTER said:


> Low riding is dead. Build a donk!


WTF!!!! :squint::scrutinize::loco:


----------



## midwestcoast

payfred said:


> Yanked the engine yesterday. Ain't no turning back now


hno::run::thumbsupO UR THANG PIMP N DONT HURT EM


----------



## midwestcoast

Skim said:


> TWIN AND DOC


LEGENDARY:yes:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

regal ryda said:


> fuck a donk, big wheels belong on trucks and under 5yr olds.....:yes:


Hold on homie....see I have an issue with this. "Donks" or big wheel cars are apart of the black culture. I grew up rolling hammers and vouges...and racing caprices, and g bodies..It's just an extension of that. I can understand outside people taking that stance ...but not a brother...especialy a lowrider , a group of car folks who get hated on....shit ...I.still plan on building a 75 Chevelle sit-in low on 24s with a 572 ...just like I plan on building a 59 rag on 88 spoke stamped Daytons...and if a ***** got something to say....say it to me in person...all 6'4 370lbs of me lol...cuz moat ****** will hate behind a keyboard and jock in person ...real fuckin talk


----------



## dameon

this going to happen everywere you go people have diffrent taste in cars and whats good. i hate 13 inch rims with a passion they look to small. luv the way big rims look but the tire cost is crazy. my cut off is 22 inch rims.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Westup!!! Homie's guess its time to talk instead of look been rep'n the midwest for years it just aint much lowriding here where Im from but this shit is in my blood ya dig!!! I currently build 2 Cadillac's and 2 street Impala's slow but show!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

90coupedraggn said:


> Westup!!! Homie's guess its time to talk instead of look been rep'n the midwest for years it just aint much lowriding here where Im from but this shit is in my blood ya dig!!! I currently build 2 Cadillac's and 2 street Impala's slow but show!!!!


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> Low riding is dead. Build a donk!


Go play hide and seek wit yourself


----------



## payfred

midwestcoast said:


> hno::run::thumbsupO UR THANG PIMP N DONT HURT EM


:h5:


----------



## regal ryda

913ryderWYCO said:


> Hold on homie....see I have an issue with this. "Donks" or big wheel cars are apart of the black culture. I grew up rolling hammers and vouges...and racing caprices, and g bodies..It's just an extension of that. I can understand outside people taking that stance ...but not a brother...especialy a lowrider , a group of car folks who get hated on....shit ...I.still plan on building *a 75 Chevelle sit-in low on 24s *with a 572 ...just like I plan on building a 59 rag on 88 spoke stamped Daytons...and if a ***** got something to say....say it to me in person...all 6'4 370lbs of me lol...cuz moat ****** will hate behind a keyboard and jock in person ...real fuckin talk


thats not a donk then homie, I mean I can appreciate any car thats built tastefully but come on admit it some of the "Donks" are done without class look like ass and the rest of society looks at it and says look at that ignorant ass mofo. what you wanna build is a clean low rod IMO
clean:

























clown car:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> SORRY TO HERE THAT HOMIE RIDE IN PEACE :angel: TIPPIN IS THE ONLY WAY TO GET IT OUT YOUR SYSTEM, STAY UP HOMIE


 YES INDEED


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Low riding is dead. Build a donk!


 LOL, BUT YOU'RE FROM "CALI STYLES" CC


----------



## Eazy

regal ryda said:


> thats not a donk then homie, I mean I can appreciate any car thats built tastefully but come on admit it some of the "Donks" are done without class look like ass and the rest of society looks at it and says look at that ignorant ass mofo. what you wanna build is a clean low rod IMO
> clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clown car:


POINT PROVEN.


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Hold on homie....see I have an issue with this. "Donks" or big wheel cars are apart of the black culture. I grew up rolling hammers and vouges...and racing caprices, and g bodies..It's just an extension of that. I can understand outside people taking that stance ...but not a brother...especialy a lowrider , a group of car folks who get hated on....shit ...I.still plan on building a 75 Chevelle sit-in low on 24s with a 572 ...just like I plan on building a 59 rag on 88 spoke stamped Daytons...and if a ***** got something to say....say it to me in person...all 6'4 370lbs of me lol...cuz moat ****** will hate behind a keyboard and jock in person ...real fuckin talk


 PEOPLE WILL ALWAYS HAVE THIS DEBATE. I SAY BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE. NOT TOO MANY LOWRIDERS OUT HERE IN PHILLY. I ROLL WITH MY YOUNGINS WHO ALL RIDE BIG WHEELS. I'M A CAR MAN FIRST AND FORMOST.. IF IT'S CLEAN WITH CLASS, THEN HEY GET DOWN. MOST IMPORTANTLY, IF THE OWNER'S NOT A DICK OR AN ASSHOLE, I FUCKS WIT HIM.. AND ERBODY GET THEY RIDE ON AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT A FUNCTION. ALSO, SOME PEOPLE CAN'T DEAL WITH THE HEAVY MAINTENANCE THAT COMES WITH A LOWRIDER. I'VE BUILT OVER 15 CARS FOR PEOPLE OUT HERE AND NONE OF THEM DUDES LASTED.. AFTER A GOOD MAYBE 2 YEAR RUN, THEY'RE DONE LOL. YOU HAVE TO BE TRUE TO THIS IN ORDER TO SURVIVE.. I'VE BEEN IN THIS 21 YEARS AND STILL GOING. SO IF A BROTHER WANTS TO DO A DONK AND HE'S DOING IT CORRECTLY, DON'T HATE.. HE MAY NOT HAVE THE MIND-SET TO DO A LOWRIDER, AND IF HE TRIES HE MIGHT FUCK UP AND MAKE THE REST OF US LOOK BAD.. LET THE FOOL STAY IN HIS LANE WIT THE DONK THANG- PEACE


----------



## Eazy

*Why do ****** get so butt hurt when we dog "donks"... *_Quite frankly I think the term "donk" is disrespectful to any car and all these grown ass men that refer to automobiles that way ought to be ashamed of themselves._ A camaro on 24s is not a "donk". Its a camaro on 24s. Get it? It sounds stupid. ****** be sounding like straight up bafoon's with that termanolgy. When it's all said and done with, we (as in us lowriders thats on this site) don't not go on big wheel sites and try to push lowriding up on them ****** on here, so why do people try to do it with this site. IF YOU NOT HANGIN BANGIN SWANGIN AND SKATE'N THAT MUHTHAFUCCA YOU DON'T BELONG HERE, OR ON BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD. MY REAL ****** FEEL ME AND WE STEADILY TIPPIN' THESE RIDAS TILL THE DIRT NAP... dont get me wrong, a ***** like really clean nicely done cars on bigger wheels then the DIMES I SKATE ON but thats something totally seperate from this site... I wish I was a moderator cause I'll be X'ing y'all shit like them homies be doing on the GLASSHOUSE TOPIC lol real talk. And if you dont like what I'm saying FYF pound that shit.. FUC YO FEELINGS :rofl:


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> thats not a donk then homie, I mean I can appreciate any car thats built tastefully but come on admit it some of the "Donks" are done without class look like ass and the rest of society looks at it and says look at that ignorant ass mofo. what you wanna build is a clean low rod IMO clean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clown car:


 LOL, I'D HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU THERE PARTNER.. EVERYTHING SHOULD HAVE A CUTOFF.. NO ONE SHOULD HAVE TO NEED A STEP LADDER TO GET IN THEIR CAR


----------



## 187PURE

Eazy said:


> *Why do ****** get so butt hurt when we dog "donks"... *_Quite frankly I think the term "donk" is disrespectful to any car and all these grown ass men that refer to automobiles that way ought to be ashamed of themselves._ A camaro on 24s is not a "donk". Its a camaro on 24s. Get it? It sounds stupid. ****** be sounding like straight up bafoon's with that termanolgy. When it's all said and done with, we (as in us lowriders thats on this site) don't not go on big wheel sites and try to push lowriding up on them ****** on here, so why do people try to do it with this site. IF YOU NOT HANGIN BANGIN SWANGIN AND SKATE'N THAT MUHTHAFUCCA YOU DON'T BELONG HERE, OR ON BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD. MY REAL ****** FEEL ME AND WE STEADILY TIPPIN' THESE RIDAS TILL THE DIRT NAP... dont get me wrong, a ***** like really clean nicely done cars on bigger wheels then the DIMES I SKATE ON but thats something totally seperate from this site... I wish I was a moderator cause I'll be X'ing y'all shit like them homies be doing on the GLASSHOUSE TOPIC lol real talk. And if you dont like what I'm saying FYF pound that shit.. FUC YO FEELINGS :rofl:


 OH TRUST ME I FEEL THE SAME WAY.. I THINK I DON'T KNOW THE TRUE DEFINITION OF A DONK FOR REAL-FOR REAL.. I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS A 72/73 CHEVY IMPALA ON 24'S-26'S.. IF A BROTHER IS DOING SOMETHING LIKE THAT AND IT'S CLEAN, HEY BROTHA GET DOWN.. IT'S JUST THE CLOWN SHIT I DON'T LIKE.. AND I'LL SAY THE SAME FOR A LOWRIDER BUILT ON STILTS


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> LOL, BUT YOU'RE FROM "CALI STYLES" CC


:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

My opinion :rofl:


Build what you want. I don't care for a raised car. But love my red neck lifted truck.. I also really can't stand add cars. Why spend money on a ride. and give them credit. I personally think add company's look at them kats as stupid ******. Just think how much they pay for add time and space. But you doing it for free!! Just silly!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Go play hide and seek wit yourself


Lay one them ole pretty cars on the ground and scrape it on these new hwy with us homie! You scared..  Slamsession im filming ..F the show we gona be out in streets and of course you know my ass gona be at the buffet!!!


----------



## regal ryda

96ROADMASTER said:


> My opinion :rofl:
> 
> 
> Build what you want. I don't care for a raised car. But love my red neck lifted truck.. I also really can't stand add cars. Why spend money on a ride. and give them credit. I personally think add company's look at them kats as stupid ******. Just think how much they pay for add time and space. But you doing it for free!! Just silly!


not to mention if one of them "AD" cars hits something the actual company being advertised is equally as liable so one of them ****** in a skittles car hits you sue m&m mars and let them sue that asshole....... fuckin rollin billboards :thumbsdown:


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lay one them ole pretty cars on the ground and scrape it on these new hwy with us homie! You scared..  Slamsession im filming ..F the show we gona be out in streets and of course you know my ass gona be at the buffet!!!


Scared? to hit the hwy? :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Eazy said:


> *Why do ****** get so butt hurt when we dog "donks"... *_Quite frankly I think the term "donk" is disrespectful to any car and all these grown ass men that refer to automobiles that way ought to be ashamed of themselves._ A camaro on 24s is not a "donk". Its a camaro on 24s. Get it? It sounds stupid. ****** be sounding like straight up bafoon's with that termanolgy. When it's all said and done with, we (as in us lowriders thats on this site) don't not go on big wheel sites and try to push lowriding up on them ****** on here, so why do people try to do it with this site. IF YOU NOT HANGIN BANGIN SWANGIN AND SKATE'N THAT MUHTHAFUCCA YOU DON'T BELONG HERE, OR ON BLACK LOWRIDER THREAD. MY REAL ****** FEEL ME AND WE STEADILY TIPPIN' THESE RIDAS TILL THE DIRT NAP... dont get me wrong, a ***** like really clean nicely done cars on bigger wheels then the DIMES I SKATE ON but thats something totally seperate from this site... I wish I was a moderator cause I'll be X'ing y'all shit like them homies be doing on the GLASSHOUSE TOPIC lol real talk. And if you dont like what I'm saying FYF pound that shit.. FUC YO FEELINGS :rofl:


***** YOU sound ass hurt lol...all bullshit aside, I support black car culture period..I ain't with that Tom shit...and i could give a fuck how you take that homie...cuz that's how I fell about it


----------



## Jack Tripper

:biggrin:


----------



## payfred

Jack Tripper said:


> :biggrin:


Uh oh somebody got a new troll account. Skim, post up who it is homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Scared? to hit the hwy? :roflmao:


Lol ! Talked to some brothas that are not up here and they Gona bring a few toys if we have a meet. Even a road master to bash on big Al! If he ever comes on this coast! Oh ya! The brotha ain't scared!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

regal ryda said:


> not to mention if one of them "AD" cars hits something the actual company being advertised is equally as liable so one of them ****** in a skittles car hits you sue m&m mars and let them sue that asshole....... fuckin rollin billboards :thumbsdown:


Them things bounce between lines worse then full stack of springs hopper on Cornell tires!


----------



## 187PURE

A FOOL AT A HYDRAULIC/TOW TRUCK SHOP TRYING TO TELL ME THAT YOU CAN RUN A CIRCUIT BREAKER IN SERIES WITH THE BATTERIES AND SOLENOIDS. HE SAID IF THE SOLENOIDS GET TOO HOT, IT WILL THROW THE BREAKER AND SAVE THE NOIDS. HAS ANYONE HEARD OF THIS?


----------



## jessdogg




----------



## jessdogg




----------



## Lowridingmike

sup black ridahs. been staying my ass off the internet, and puttin in work on the lacs. Spring will be back b4 u know it. Big wheels small wheels if you like it, roll it, f*ck what anybody else got to think. Personally only way I'm going big wheels is on one of these models I build! lol 1:1 13's-15's or NOTHING! Much love to ALL ridahs no matter what you ride!


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> sup black ridahs. been staying my ass off the internet, and puttin in work on the lacs. Spring will be back b4 u know it. Big wheels small wheels if you like it, roll it, f*ck what anybody else got to think. Personally only way I'm going big wheels is on one of these models I build! lol 1:1 13's-15's or NOTHING! Much love to ALL ridahs no matter what you ride!
> View attachment 404801


Hey I like your signature :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyhound

187PURE said:


> A FOOL AT A HYDRAULIC/TOW TRUCK SHOP TRYING TO TELL ME THAT YOU CAN RUN A CIRCUIT BREAKER IN SERIES WITH THE BATTERIES AND SOLENOIDS. HE SAID IF THE SOLENOIDS GET TOO HOT, IT WILL THROW THE BREAKER AND SAVE THE NOIDS. HAS ANYONE HEARD OF THIS?


The logic appears sound. I am assuming that the circuit breaker in question is to work just like the one at your house...only DC, not AC. There are two main types of breakers, "Overload" which is what "That fool" is probably talking about based on the context and "Overcurrent/Short circuit" which just as the name implies, will trip if there is an overcurrent situation (Like a short). 

When you have an "Overload" situation, there is no short, just a lot of load on the circuit which if left overloaded, will damage circuit components (Ie. Solenoids). Most circuits can handle short durations of an overload but, it sounds like your "Fool" is correct in his thinking. By using an overload CB, you could probably save your equipment, assuming that the power source is great enough to damage the components. In the AC world, the CB's are usually dual purpose, handling both overcurrent and overloading. Lastly, in order for the CB to operate effectively, it must be in series. Please note: If you do use a CB or fuse, be aware that it may trip at the most inopportune time. I do not think that the guy is a fool.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:420::h5:


----------



## 187PURE

Chevyhound said:


> The logic appears sound. I am assuming that the circuit breaker in question is to work just like the one at your house...only DC, not AC. There are two main types of breakers, "Overload" which is what "That fool" is probably talking about based on the context and "Overcurrent/Short circuit" which just as the name implies, will trip if there is an overcurrent situation (Like a short).
> 
> When you have an "Overload" situation, there is no short, just a lot of load on the circuit which if left overloaded, will damage circuit components (Ie. Solenoids). Most circuits can handle short durations of an overload but, it sounds like your "Fool" is correct in his thinking. By using an overload CB, you could probably save your equipment, assuming that the power source is great enough to damage the components. In the AC world, the CB's are usually dual purpose, handling both overcurrent and overloading. Lastly, in order for the CB to operate effectively, it must be in series. Please note: If you do use a CB or fuse, be aware that it may trip at the most inopportune time. I do not think that the guy is a fool.


:thumbsup:IT SEEMED LOGICAL TO ME ALSO. IT'S JUST THAT ****** DON'T RUN BREAKERS WITH THEY DROLICS, THEY RUN THEM WIT MUSIC SYSTEMS BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE TO REPLACE A FUSE, THEY CAN JUST RESET THE BREAKER. I'M RUNNING 7 BATTERIES TO A SINGLE (72V BECAUSE I GOT 2 IN PARALLEL). I DON'T THINK A BREAKER CAN HANDLE THAT TYPE OF POWER, UNLESS I GO TO MAYBE AN INDUSTRIAL ELECTRICAL COMPANY. I JUST NEED TO FIND SOME GOOD NOIDS LIKE ACCUMAX, WHICH THEY DON'T CARRY IN PHILLY


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> sup black ridahs. been staying my ass off the internet, and puttin in work on the lacs. Spring will be back b4 u know it. Big wheels small wheels if you like it, roll it, f*ck what anybody else got to think. Personally only way I'm going big wheels is on one of these models I build! lol 1:1 13's-15's or NOTHING! Much love to ALL ridahs no matter what you ride!
> View attachment 404801


HOMIE WE SEE EYE TO EYE.. EVERY BROTHA AINT CUT OUT TO BUILD A LOWRIDER.. IF A BROTHA IS BUILDING SOMETHING CLEAN, I'LL TAKE MY HAT OFF TO HIM.. EVEN IF A FOOL DOES HAVE A LOWRIDER BUT HE'S EXPLOITING THE GAME, I'LL PULL HIS COAT TALE FIRST.. AND IF THE ***** STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT OR DON'T FOLLOW SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO BUILD HIS CAR, THEN FUCK HIM.. BUT IF A ***** ACT LIKE HE GOT SOME SINCE AND BUILD HIS CAR RIGHT (WHETHER IF HE'S ROLLING SANDLES OR HIGH HEELS), I FUCKS WITH HIM


----------



## Chevyhound

187PURE said:


> :thumbsup:IT SEEMED LOGICAL TO ME ALSO. IT'S JUST THAT ****** DON'T RUN BREAKERS WITH THEY DROLICS, THEY RUN THEM WIT MUSIC SYSTEMS BECAUSE THEY DON'T HAVE TO REPLACE A FUSE, THEY CAN JUST RESET THE BREAKER. I'M RUNNING 7 BATTERIES TO A SINGLE (72V BECAUSE I GOT 2 IN PARALLEL). I DON'T THINK A BREAKER CAN HANDLE THAT TYPE OF POWER, UNLESS I GO TO MAYBE AN INDUSTRIAL ELECTRICAL COMPANY. I JUST NEED TO FIND SOME GOOD NOIDS LIKE ACCUMAX, WHICH THEY DON'T CARRY IN PHILLY


They have breakers to handle whatever you can throw at 'em. You just have to look harder, try the phone book (if they still make those) under electrical suppliers. The breakers will probably work/trigger off of amps not voltage cuz your voltage source is constant (batteries). You will have to do some quick math to figure what type of current you are running but, that should be fairly simple. What you will do is to find the current (amperage) capacity of your solenoids (look online if not printed) and that s/b your breaker size. I would play around with a few different sizes to make sure that it works for your application. I have a sneaky suspicion that your home-style electrical work is generating some funky outputs. But, run it by the guy/gal at the electrical supply counter and I betcha he'll tell you what you need. B/buz selling you what you need is their job. I hope that I was of assistance. If I could see your setup I probably could offer more. Maybe


----------



## payfred

:loco:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> :loco:


:h5: WUTT UP FAM


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5: WUTT UP FAM


What up big dawg! Working overtime on the 4


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> :loco:


full chrome undies :shocked:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> What up big dawg! Working overtime on the 4


SAME SHIT HOMIE!!!! THE 4 COMING ALONG NICE HOMIE KEEP IT UP


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> :loco:


I dunno why but this track was on at work when I seen dis and thought I'd post it for ya. A lil "motivation/dippin" muzic 4 ya!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTk-4I_CXgw


Good luck TTT for the best of em!:thumbsup:


----------



## dameon




----------



## Eazy

Whaz up lowriders.... Black Lowriders that is haha! This down time is killing us here in St. Louis mayne.... Catch ya boy on Big Fish vol. 59 I'm on there talking shit lol.... Can't wait to get back out in traffic.... Shit my big cuz had his rida out in 35 degree weather a few days ago lol.. couldn't take the cabin fever. Y'all fools be Eazy..... _and remember

_*
"Its a sunday, a gun day, rolling down a one-way..... front'n back'n my Lac over train tracks......"*


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> Whaz up lowriders.... Black Lowriders that is haha! This down time is killing us here in St. Louis mayne.... Catch ya boy on Big Fish vol. 59 I'm on there talking shit lol.... Can't wait to get back out in traffic.... Shit my big cuz had his rida out in 35 degree weather a few days ago lol.. couldn't take the cabin fever. Y'all fools be Eazy..... _and remember
> 
> _*
> "Its a sunday, a gun day, rolling down a one-way..... front'n back'n my Lac over train tracks......"*


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A SAFE DAY BLACC TIPPERS :h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> A FOOL AT A HYDRAULIC/TOW TRUCK SHOP TRYING TO TELL ME THAT YOU CAN RUN A CIRCUIT BREAKER IN SERIES WITH THE BATTERIES AND SOLENOIDS. HE SAID IF THE SOLENOIDS GET TOO HOT, IT WILL THROW THE BREAKER AND SAVE THE NOIDS. HAS ANYONE HEARD OF THIS?


***** we descuss this like ten years ago! I even wrote up scamatics in the old thread showing how this could be done. Issue is its just cheaper to buy noida. But safer to run breakers. And cleaner. We also discus split banks and all that. You and some you kats acted like Couse it was different and not the Cali way. Shit was wrong! Well see what that caddi Gona do. We hitting on 5 to nose. Just prove a point. Even got a big body on 4 to nose knocking out the frame.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Eazy said:


> Whaz up lowriders.... Black Lowriders that is haha! This down time is killing us here in St. Louis mayne.... Catch ya boy on Big Fish vol. 59 I'm on there talking shit lol.... Can't wait to get back out in traffic.... Shit my big cuz had his rida out in 35 degree weather a few days ago lol.. couldn't take the cabin fever. Y'all fools be Eazy..... _and remember
> 
> _*
> "Its a sunday, a gun day, rolling down a one-way..... front'n back'n my Lac over train tracks......"*


I wish. My coupes still not getting gas pretty sure my ecm is fucked but havent had $200 to spend on a new one assuming that it doesn't just go out like he last one did. , and my fleets sitting with no motor in it, swapping out as we speak. I'll be bout a month or two b4 I think I'll have it back together and driving. Gotta Por 15 the engine compartment and some otha bullshit while this motors out... However: does minitruckin count as positive fix until lolo is back in action? lol


----------



## Skim

dameon said:


>


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> full chrome undies :shocked:


Yes and the engine too :naughty:


Lowridingmike said:


> I dunno why but this track was on at work when I seen dis and thought I'd post it for ya. A lil "motivation/dippin" muzic 4 ya!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTk-4I_CXgw
> 
> 
> Good luck TTT for the best of em!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll have a good night! Church was good.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

MORNING BUMP:420:


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** we descuss this like ten years ago! I even wrote up scamatics in the old thread showing how this could be done. Issue is its just cheaper to buy noida. But safer to run breakers. And cleaner. We also discus split banks and all that. You and some you kats acted like Couse it was different and not the Cali way. Shit was wrong! Well see what that caddi Gona do. *We hitting on 5 to nose. Just prove a point. Even got a big body on 4 to nose knocking out the frame*.


***** IS THAT ALL YOU DO IS LIE? YOU WORSE THAN GEORGE BUSH


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> ***** IS THAT ALL YOU DO IS LIE? YOU WORSE THAN GEORGE BUSH


Cali Image C.C.! Mr. Shades will always be the president though...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> ***** IS THAT ALL YOU DO IS LIE? YOU WORSE THAN GEORGE BUSH


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: WUTT UP 187


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> ***** IS THAT ALL YOU DO IS LIE? YOU WORSE THAN GEORGE BUSH


Why you scared to come to a lowrider show! You'd see a 4 door hop and back bumper on 4 batts nihga!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Why you scared to come to a lowrider show! You'd see a 4 door hop and back bumper on 4 batts nihga!


:no::loco:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl: WUTT UP 187


AW MAN I CAN'T CALL IT BABY BOY.. JUST TRYNA GET THE CHERRIN (CHILDREN) OUT THE WAY FOR THE HOLIDAY, THEN I CAN START BACK WORKIN ON ME.. TAX TIME-TAX TIME-TAX TIME IS WHEN I'MA MAKE IT ALL HAPPEN.. I'M TALKIN NEW PAINT, INTERIOR, UNDIES, 44 MOON.. TIME HAS COME FOR A *****.. THIS IS MY 4TH RIDER AND MY BEST RIDER SO FAR, AND I'M COMING OUT THE GATE HARD!! ​MOOOOOOVVIIIINNNG!


----------



## 187PURE

-------------------


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> AW MAN I CAN'T CALL IT BABY BOY.. JUST TRYNA GET THE CHERRIN (CHILDREN) OUT THE WAY FOR THE HOLIDAY, THEN I CAN START BACK WORKIN ON ME.. TAX TIME-TAX TIME-TAX TIME IS WHEN I'MA MAKE IT ALL HAPPEN.. I'M TALKIN NEW PAINT, INTERIOR, UNDIES, 44 MOON.. TIME HAS COME FOR A *****.. THIS IS MY 4TH RIDER AND MY BEST RIDER SO FAR, AND I'M COMING OUT THE GATE HARD!! ​MOOOOOOVVIIIINNNG!


WHAT COLOR COMBO YOU GOING WITH IT HOMIE????


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WHAT COLOR COMBO YOU GOING WITH IT HOMIE????


KEEPING THE BROWN. NOT TOO MANY ROOTBEER CADDIES OUT HERE. JUST GON ADD BIGGER GOLD FLAKES, BUT NOTHING TO OUTRAGEOUS. METAL FLAKE LOOKS TACKY WHEN YOU OVER DO IT.. THE INTERIOR IS GON BE LIKE A LITE CREAM. STAYING WITH CLOTH. GOOD CLOTH IS SMOOTH, CUSHNY AND COMFY.. BITCHES LOVE IT TO:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Why you scared to come to a lowrider show! You'd see a 4 door hop and back bumper on 4 batts nihga!


***** I JUST HEARD WHAT YOU SAID.. NEVA SCURRED PLAYA.. COME MEET ME HALF WAY. HELL, WE CAN GO TO AN UP AND COMING VIRGINIA SHOW.. AND I KNOW YOU AINT BRINGING THAT BUICK, SO IT'S GOTTA BE ONE OF YOUR BOYS.. YEAH HE CAN COME TEST THE WATERS, CAUSE HE GON BE DEAD IN EM! THEY DON'T CALL ME 187 FOR NOTHING.. 1 GATE, 6 BATTS, NO PISTON.. LET THE BUMPER AND INCHES DO THE TALKING


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> KEEPING THE BROWN. NOT TOO MANY ROOTBEER CADDIES OUT HERE. JUST GON ADD BIGGER GOLD FLAKES, BUT NOTHING TO OUTRAGEOUS. METAL FLAKE LOOKS TACKY WHEN YOU OVER DO IT.. THE INTERIOR IS GON BE LIKE A LITE CREAM. STAYING WITH CLOTH. GOOD CLOTH IS SMOOTH, CUSHNY AND COMFY.. BITCHES LOVE IT TO:biggrin:


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE I HAD ONE THAT COLOR ALWAYS LIKE THAT COLOR, BUT I HAD BROWN GUT'S BY FAR ONE OF MY FAVORITES.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> KEEPING THE BROWN. NOT TOO MANY ROOTBEER CADDIES OUT HERE. JUST GON ADD BIGGER GOLD FLAKES, BUT NOTHING TO OUTRAGEOUS. METAL FLAKE LOOKS TACKY WHEN YOU OVER DO IT.. THE INTERIOR IS GON BE LIKE A LITE CREAM. STAYING WITH CLOTH. GOOD CLOTH IS SMOOTH, CUSHNY AND COMFY.. BITCHES LOVE IT TO:biggrin:


YEA I ALWAYS DID LIKE THAT BROWN I HAD ONE THAT COLOR SHIT I MISS THAT BICH :yessad:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

FUCC DOUBLE POST


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE I HAD ONE THAT COLOR ALWAYS LIKE THAT COLOR, BUT I HAD BROWN GUT'S BY FAR ONE OF MY FAVORITES.


AT FIRST I DID'NT LIKE IT.. IT GREW ON ME.. AND EVERYBODY SAID I SHOULD KEEP IT, EVEN MY NINETEEN YEAR OLD SHORTY LOL.. IT LOOKS HELLA GOOD WHEN IT'S CLEAN


----------



## 187PURE

AND SKIM YOU STOLE MY COLOR! POST THAT BITCH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> KEEPING THE BROWN. NOT TOO MANY ROOTBEER CADDIES OUT HERE. JUST GON ADD BIGGER GOLD FLAKES, BUT NOTHING TO OUTRAGEOUS. METAL FLAKE LOOKS TACKY WHEN YOU OVER DO IT.. THE INTERIOR IS GON BE LIKE A LITE CREAM. STAYING WITH CLOTH. GOOD CLOTH IS SMOOTH, CUSHNY AND COMFY.. BITCHES LOVE IT TO:biggrin:



Not my buick Im a lowrider not a clown car! lay and lay lower.. But the Va crew has a RM hitting..


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> ***** I JUST HEARD WHAT YOU SAID.. NEVA SCURRED PLAYA.. COME MEET ME HALF WAY. HELL, WE CAN GO TO AN UP AND COMING VIRGINIA SHOW.. AND I KNOW YOU AINT BRINGING THAT BUICK, SO IT'S GOTTA BE ONE OF YOUR BOYS.. YEAH HE CAN COME TEST THE WATERS, CAUSE HE GON BE DEAD IN EM! THEY DON'T CALL ME 187 FOR NOTHING.. 1 GATE, 6 BATTS, NO PISTON.. LET THE BUMPER AND INCHES DO THE TALKING


Okay.. Can I get in on this? I ain't on the bumper but for 4 batteries it's doing it's thang. It's close enough to the bumper where I've stopped hitting it b/c I know I'mma break it. hittin too hard.. lol

Pics?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

187PURE said:


> ***** IS THAT ALL YOU DO IS LIE? YOU WORSE THAN GEORGE BUSH


Lmao. Some things never change. Fundi is a lost cause bruh.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lowridingmike said:


> Okay.. Can I get in on this? I ain't on the bumper but for 4 batteries it's doing it's thang. It's close enough to the bumper where I've stopped hitting it b/c I know I'mma break it. hittin too hard.. lol
> 
> Pics?


I have to look for that vidoe. But that fool playing dumb. I posted his twin car back in the day. 4 to nose. Group 35 gels 900cca . Heavy ass generator batteries I use to get.


----------



## impalalover64

Sup homiez... Nothing much on my end but putting in work on the deuce. The weather is really crappy here right now. Was planning on painting my dash and doing my interior but looks like I have to wait a while. Still collecting parts and at the first of the yr. getting stuff chromed. Can't install radio until new carpet goes in and also got OG a/c vents that I plan to add. Gotta get this thing how it is supposed to be, also removing shifter and adding another column.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

impalalover64 said:


> Sup homiez... Nothing much on my end but putting in work on the deuce. The weather is really crappy here right now. Was planning on painting my dash and doing my interior but looks like I have to wait a while. Still collecting parts and at the first of the yr. getting stuff chromed. Can't install radio until new carpet goes in and also got OG a/c vents that I plan to add. Gotta get this thing how it is supposed to be, also removing shifter and adding another column.


WUTT UP HOMIE MORE PICS OF THE DUCE :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

Found some cool pics in another topic


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Okay.. Can I get in on this? I ain't on the bumper but for 4 batteries it's doing it's thang. It's close enough to the bumper where I've stopped hitting it b/c I know I'mma break it. hittin too hard.. lol
> 
> Pics?


OH TRUST ME I KNOW.. I USED TO BUMPER WITH 4 BATTS BACK IN THE DAY. CHECK OUT MY HOMEBOY HOPPING IT







AND AS FAR AS FUNDI'S LYING ASS.. ***** YOU WORSE THAN MY GODSON SNEAKING FOOD OUT THE REFRIGERATOR :smh:


----------



## dameon

that blue 64 rag got it all


----------



## cripn8ez

​west up bruthaz whoop whoop tttt............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> OH TRUST ME I KNOW.. I USED TO BUMPER WITH 4 BATTS BACK IN THE DAY. CHECK OUT MY HOMEBOY HOPPING IT
> View attachment 407466
> 
> AND AS FAR AS FUNDI'S LYING ASS.. ***** YOU WORSE THAN MY GODSON SNEAKING FOOD OUT THE REFRIGERATOR :smh:


***** you try to hard!


----------



## bigtroubles1

dameon said:


> this going to happen everywere you go people have diffrent taste in cars and whats good. i hate 13 inch rims with a passion they look to small. luv the way big rims look but the tire cost is crazy. my cut off is 22 inch rims.


22s look like 18s .. 24s is the cut off. but real talk i dnt see to many people puttin shoes on the whip . stock is a ok fo me


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Wtf?


----------



## impalalover64

Redd Foxx


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

impalalover64 said:


> Redd Foxx


:thumbsup: looking good my brother throw some skirts on that bish:biggrin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

impalalover64 said:


> Redd Foxx


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5:


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** you try to hard!


***** I BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE YOU WAS RUNNING UP AND DOWN THE STREET WITH BOOGIES IN YOUR NOSE


----------



## dameon




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> ***** I BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE YOU WAS RUNNING UP AND DOWN THE STREET WITH BOOGIES IN YOUR NOSE


Lol.


----------



## 502Regal

96ROADMASTER said:


> I have to look for that vidoe. But that fool playing dumb. I posted his twin car back in the day. 4 to nose. Group 35 gels 900cca . Heavy ass generator batteries I use to get.


I seen a grey fleetwood wit 4 to the nose. Wasn't on the bumper it had blue rims I think. It's hitting close to what mine hit is not a little under. All I got is Dekas and they supposedly crank more than 900. like 1125 or something? The way they doing these cars and wiring em up somehow to get more amps, like some parallel or something they making em do 40's 50s off 6 batts and I know it has something to do with the wiring and the million solenoids that be in their trunks but everytime I get close enough to an open trunk wired up like dat to try and figure shit out it gets closed. Everybody knows me, be thinking I'm lookin 4 weight or something I dunno. I'm just tryna see ya secrets, at least I ain't asking on layitlow like a noo-b. lol Stanton taught me dat. You ask him shit he's just gonna point. lol


----------



## 502Regal

payfred said:


> Found some cool pics in another topic


What topic? This 4 is trill. The 90's was it wasnt it? ****** ain't got style for one to build anythign this raw anymore. Wish I could see dis type of thing outta brothas again. Was just talking wit my unc's old friend froma back in the day who used to lowride a grand ville. Er' one of em be like, "I never should've sold my ride.. My kids are grown I wanna get back into it bad.." Hope I'm never like that..lol


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> OH TRUST ME I KNOW.. I USED TO BUMPER WITH 4 BATTS BACK IN THE DAY. CHECK OUT MY HOMEBOY HOPPING IT
> View attachment 407466
> 
> AND AS FAR AS FUNDI'S LYING ASS.. ***** YOU WORSE THAN MY GODSON SNEAKING FOOD OUT THE REFRIGERATOR :smh:


Dude looks like he was getting it. lol My switches arent mounted so it sucks hittin it from the door, however my corkd doesn't reach out the window so... I be looking just like dat *****. lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Chrome 327 said:


> I seen a grey fleetwood wit 4 to the nose. Wasn't on the bumper it had blue rims I think. It's hitting close to what mine hit is not a little under. All I got is Dekas and they supposedly crank more than 900. like 1125 or something? The way they doing these cars and wiring em up somehow to get more amps, like some parallel or something they making em do 40's 50s off 6 batts and I know it has something to do with the wiring and the million solenoids that be in their trunks but everytime I get close enough to an open trunk wired up like dat to try and figure shit out it gets closed. Everybody knows me, be thinking I'm lookin 4 weight or something I dunno. I'm just tryna see ya secrets, at least I ain't asking on layitlow like a noo-b. lol Stanton taught me dat. You ask him shit he's just gonna point. lol


Six across back. First and last parallel. Hence 4 to nose. Split bank helps. 4 noids


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Six across back. First and last parallel. Hence 4 to nose. Split bank helps. 4 noids


You giving out hydraulic advice is about as bad as a toothless bum giving out dentistry advice. Or a homeless man giving out real estate advice.


----------



## 502Regal

Jack Bauer said:


> You giving out hydraulic advice is about as bad as a toothless bum giving out dentistry advice. Or a homeless man giving out real estate advice.


Well whoever knows wtf they're talking about can pm me the diff in series and parallel (pros and cons, amps vs. whateva) and how to use it when running 1-2 batteries parallel and the rest series and everythign else, I know how to run it like however, I just don't know why people do it, or what it does for the system or what kinda trick they're pulling b/c I never get close enough.. I even just helped my buddy rebuild an elco liek that. HAd 12 batts, but the 4 across the back were parallel and the other eight were in series? Didn't really check it out alot b4 it got tore down, but I put it back split bank 4 to the back 96v (8) to the front both banks all in series and shared a disconnect and it works the same if not even faster than before. was hitting low 30's are first single piston no charge. Now it's in the mid-high 40's no charge and all that was done is an adex was added, batteries charged one by one, fresh fluid and bled, and re-wired. Same pumphead, springs, everythign else from b4? Then TImdog's lil brother got that cutlass double pump 6 batts in the mid 40's-low 50s's fully wrapped frame (he's got a million solinoids in that thing though!, Mufasa, 6 batts on the bumper, then Timdog gives it away just a lil more in this pic..










Sooo... Anybody know what's goin on or what?


----------



## Jays303

impalalover64 said:


> Redd Foxx


 this shit is clean homie!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Simple. You can hit switch longer. Couse amps are spread out across batts. I can really get into it. But it comes down to is some Cali ***** Gona open they mouth and know it all. Hence I say my bit and bounce. Every back yard installer has there opinion and bla bla I wired a eight batt set for 48 volts for safety a d weight in corners. You can bumper on four fresh batts. But add another end battery or starter in seriuse batt and you can do more. So many factors. Couse next topic be gear oil. Straight weight oil. Transmission fluid. Whammy tank I mean it could go on . So many different factors and styles. But best bet to do and try your self. Crenshaw finest is the local know it all ******. Little stubby arm dude wrote the book. Pm him.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Simple. You can hit switch longer. Couse amps are spread out across batts. I can really get into it. But it comes down to is some Cali ***** Gona open they mouth and know it all. Hence I say my bit and bounce. Every back yard installer has there opinion and bla bla I wired a eight batt set for 48 volts for safety a d weight in corners. You can bumper on four fresh batts. But add another end battery or starter in seriuse batt and you can do more. So many factors. Couse next topic be gear oil. Straight weight oil. Transmission fluid. Whammy tank I mean it could go on . So many different factors and styles. But best bet to do and try your self. Crenshaw finest is the local know it all ******. Little stubby arm dude wrote the book. Pm him.


You've NEVER done an install. The only thing you ever owned with hydraulics was that hideous expedition. And you didn't even do the ragedy setup in that. This topic was better when you kept your trap shut, but you just can't stay quite and let real riders talk.


----------



## 502Regal

96ROADMASTER said:


> Simple. You can hit switch longer. Couse amps are spread out across batts. I can really get into it. But it comes down to is some Cali ***** Gona open they mouth and know it all. Hence I say my bit and bounce. Every back yard installer has there opinion and bla bla I wired a eight batt set for 48 volts for safety a d weight in corners. You can bumper on four fresh batts. But add another end battery or starter in seriuse batt and you can do more. So many factors. Couse next topic be gear oil. Straight weight oil. Transmission fluid. Whammy tank I mean it could go on . So many different factors and styles. But best bet to do and try your self. Crenshaw finest is the local know it all ******. Little stubby arm dude wrote the book. Pm him.


I was just talking bout the wirng in general. I got most the other stuff down, been round a while. It's just that's one of the most simple things I never really got into. Learned to wire lifts one way and never had any problems... If I can't find it searching here, I'll go abroad and figure it out myself. Thanks though..


----------



## Jack Bauer

Chrome 327 said:


> I was just talking bout the wirng in general. I got most the other stuff down, been round a while. It's just that's one of the most simple things I never really got into. Learned to wire lifts one way and never had any problems... If I can't find it searching here, I'll go abroad and figure it out myself. Thanks though..


Mike, do yourself a favor and don't even read anything 96roadmaster writes on this site. That side don't know anything.


----------



## 502Regal

Chrome 327 said:


> Well whoever knows wtf they're talking about can pm me the diff in series and parallel (pros and cons, amps vs. whateva) and how to use it when running 1-2 batteries parallel and the rest series and everythign else, I know how to run it like however, I just don't know why people do it, or what it does for the system or what kinda trick they're pulling b/c I never get close enough.. I even just helped my buddy rebuild an elco liek that. HAd 12 batts, but the 4 across the back were parallel and the other eight were in series? Didn't really check it out alot b4 it got tore down, but I put it back split bank 4 to the back 96v (8) to the front both banks all in series and shared a disconnect and it works the same if not even faster than before. was hitting low 30's are first single piston no charge. Now it's in the mid-high 40's no charge and all that was done is an adex was added, batteries charged one by one, fresh fluid and bled, and re-wired. Same pumphead, springs, everythign else from b4? Then TImdog's lil brother got that cutlass double pump 6 batts in the mid 40's-low 50s's fully wrapped frame (he's got a million solinoids in that thing though!, Mufasa, 6 batts on the bumper, then Timdog gives it away just a lil more in this pic..
> 
> View attachment 408660
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo... Anybody know what's goin on or what?


BTW this is almost the EXACT same setup thats in the said cutlass doing 40's 6 batts.. I might even be the same juice, I dont think so though, his monte is 100% fresh 10 yr build..lol


----------



## 502Regal

Jack Bauer said:


> Mike, do yourself a favor and don't even read anything 96roadmaster writes on this site. That side don't know anything.


:rimshot::sprint::ninja::shh::roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Chrome 327 said:


> I was just talking bout the wirng in general. I got most the other stuff down, been round a while. It's just that's one of the most simple things I never really got into. Learned to wire lifts one way and never had any problems... If I can't find it searching here, I'll go abroad and figure it out myself. Thanks though..


There use to be diagrams up. Of split banks and such.


----------



## 87boxchev187tothehead

Im new to layitlow from oakland just got a project no pumps in it yet but its cool not too many brothers in my area really ridiing lows at all but im trying to inspire some you know  im a newbie though 
but hello evreybody !


----------



## dameon

welcome aboard guy lots of great people on here and knowledge. you need anything pm i help you out, you know a member by his post and attitude towards others. hope you meet plenty of riders as for me fuck these bitch made putos.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

87boxchev187tothehead said:


> Im new to layitlow from oakland just got a project no pumps in it yet but its cool not too many brothers in my area really ridiing lows at all but im trying to inspire some you know  im a newbie though
> but hello evreybody !


WELCOME HOMIE :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## 87boxchev187tothehead

thanks evreybody


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> AND SKIM YOU STOLE MY COLOR! POST THAT BITCH


:shocked:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BLACC TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

Chrome 327 said:


> Dude looks like he was getting it. lol My switches arent mounted so it sucks hittin it from the door, however my corkd doesn't reach out the window so... I be looking just like dat *****. lol


 THAT ONLY HAD 4 TO THE NOSE WITH A #9 GEAR.. MY COUPE HAS 7 TO THE NOSE BUT 2 ARE IN PARALLEL WHICH GIVES ME 72 VOLTS. WHEN YOU PUT THE 1ST 2 IN PARALLEL, THAT GIVES YOU A STRONG 1 BATTERY AND PROVIDES A LITTLE MORE CURRENT WHICH GIVES YOU A NICE SNAP. NOW AS FAR AS "SPLIT BANKING", THERE ARE UPS AND DOWN SIDES TO THAT.. SPLIT BANKING SAVES YOUR SOLENOIDS BUT KILLS YOUR MOTOR. FOR 8 BATTERIES, I USED TO PUT 3 SOLENOIDS IN SERIES WITH THE FIRST 3 BATTERIES, FOLLOWED BY 5 MORE BATTERIES. NOW THINK ABOUT IT- THE SOLENOIDS ONLY HAVE 36 VOLTS GOING TO THEM (WHICH SAVES THEIR LIVES). HOWEVER, THE MOTOR IS GETTING A HARD 60 VOLTS + THE ADDITIONAL VOLTAGE COMING AFTER THE SOLENOIDS (WHICH COULD FRY YOUR MOTOR). ECONOMICALLY, IT'S CHEAPER TO RISK KILLING A NOID RATHER THAN A 100 DOLLAR MOTOR. MY SUGGESTION, FUCK SPLIT BANKING! USE 2 SOLENOIDS PER BATTERY PLUS AN EXTRA 1 TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> THAT ONLY HAD 4 TO THE NOSE WITH A #9 GEAR.. MY COUPE HAS 7 TO THE NOSE BUT 2 ARE IN PARALLEL WHICH GIVES ME 72 VOLTS. WHEN YOU PUT THE 1ST 2 IN PARALLEL, THAT GIVES YOU A STRONG 1 BATTERY AND PROVIDES A LITTLE MORE CURRENT WHICH GIVES YOU A NICE SNAP. NOW AS FAR AS "SPLIT BANKING", THERE ARE UPS AND DOWN SIDES TO THAT.. SPLIT BANKING SAVES YOUR SOLENOIDS BUT KILLS YOUR MOTOR. FOR 8 BATTERIES, I USED TO PUT 3 SOLENOIDS IN SERIES WITH THE FIRST 3 BATTERIES, FOLLOWED BY 5 MORE BATTERIES. NOW THINK ABOUT IT- THE SOLENOIDS ONLY HAVE 36 VOLTS GOING TO THEM (WHICH SAVES THEIR LIVES). HOWEVER, THE MOTOR IS GETTING A HARD 60 VOLTS + THE ADDITIONAL VOLTAGE COMING AFTER THE SOLENOIDS (WHICH COULD FRY YOUR MOTOR). ECONOMICALLY, IT'S CHEAPER TO RISK KILLING A NOID RATHER THAN A 100 DOLLAR MOTOR. MY SUGGESTION, FUCK SPLIT BANKING! USE 2 SOLENOIDS PER BATTERY PLUS AN EXTRA 1 TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE


Finally something worth a $hit. So pro of split banking is added amperage? I don't think I'd try that either, I run 1 solenoid per battery (not exact rule of thumb, but try to get as close as possible). so if you ran the first 1 or two batts parallel it'll just hit like it's hotter? What's the point of having 7 batts with only 72 volts in that coupe? If you're gonna have the xtra weight of that battery back there why not use it? When I say I'm single pump 4 batts in the high 20's/low 30's I mean there's only 4 batts in the whole car. Not just 4 to the front and 8 in thr trunk. Tryna get frequent flyer miles without the luggage. Hate the way these cars start feeling, driving and everythign else much after 6 batts.. I'm reading that solenoids affect resistance and everything else like wiring up subs, the way you do it can affect thngs so, just tryna see if I can put numbers by everything like subs, you run 2 voice coils in series in drops the resistance to half. In parallel it won't, okay there has to be formulas for everything we're doing here.. Not an electrician or nothing bu tmost times there are small sumb thigns that people either overlook or simply don't know about that can change thigns big time. If you insulate a regular saco with insulation paint, then go to a starter/alternator shop and get it rebuilt/upgraded with all the new stronger material and wire and you can hit it all day long without it so much as getting hot. Ask Bruce at Cool cars, 95% of motor failure is arcing and the insulation kills the arc, the rebuild beefs things up (those lil bushings,wire windings, small stuff) so you may have $200 in a motor, however good luck smoking it unless youre switch retarded. Always a trick to make a big difference instead of doing things "traditional" or "box stock"


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## Skim




----------



## dameon

why people let these heffers on day hoods and trunks aren't they afraid of dents


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

dameon said:


> why people let these heffers on day hoods and trunks aren't they afraid of dents


Word and if you walked up to her and called her a bitch shed be all ghetto on you! Stupid shit! Queen bitch. That's silly ignorance!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


>


:fool2::boink:THE ORIGINAL BITCH LIL KIM CALL HER A BITCH AND YOU MIGHT GET SOME PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> Word and if you walked up to her and called her a bitch shed be all ghetto on you! Stupid shit! Queen bitch. That's silly ignorance!


***** CUT IT OUT, :uh: LIKE SHE'D EVER FUCK WITCHU!! WE SEEN WHAT U FUCKIN WIT! :biggrin:


----------



## dameon

kinda looks like foxy brown, i need a new hobbie they need to legalize stocking bitchs.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> ***** CUT IT OUT, :uh: LIKE SHE'D EVER FUCK WITCHU!! WE SEEN WHAT U FUCKIN WIT! :biggrin:


Half *****! I've upgraded! Just my shoes! That chic got the door and foot to flat ass! Got a fine Spanish speaking sista and ain't turning back . One was enough in my life! Got my kids too. This was a shitty year. But I'm on the up and up!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

She on the lay it lows too! O:


----------



## 502Regal

96ROADMASTER said:


> Half *****! I've upgraded! Just my shoes! That chic got the door and foot to flat ass! Got a fine Spanish speaking sista and ain't turning back . One was enough in my life! Got my kids too. This was a shitty year. But I'm on the up and up!


Sounds like me. I kicked my baby momma (white chick) to the curb, got custody of my kid and tryin not to look back. Keep it hundred though, with kentucky having the worst obesity rate women outnumbering men 3 to 1 in this city is pretty worthless. I'm going back to chicago. A low self esteem pill poppin 4 from there is a dimepiece here all day long.. lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Chrome 327 said:


> Sounds like me. I kicked my baby momma (white chick) to the curb, got custody of my kid and tryin not to look back. Keep it hundred though, with kentucky having the worst obesity rate women outnumbering men 3 to 1 in this city is pretty worthless. I'm going back to chicago. A low self esteem pill poppin 4 from there is a dimepiece here all day long.. lol


 yup. I tried but they selfish! And did not have any support thru my illness not issues. So it's me and kids. Just did the court bs. Score one for black single fathers. The judge loved her! Lol! But it is what it is. I'm sad. But same time happy. Couse she was negative all time. Even kids got tired of her. My new bay is on point. Smart sexy and did I say a sista! With a damn strong will. Haha. She keeps me in chec. Even up here.


----------



## 502Regal

96ROADMASTER said:


> yup. I tried but they selfish! And did not have any support thru my illness not issues. So it's me and kids. Just did the court bs. Score one for black single fathers. The judge loved her! Lol! But it is what it is. I'm sad. But same time happy. Couse she was negative all time. Even kids got tired of her. My new bay is on point. Smart sexy and did I say a sista! With a damn strong will. Haha. She keeps me in chec. Even up here.


When I say I JUST did the court thing I mean 10:00 this morning I JUST got my rights and custody, since we weren't married in this state the father has no rights to visitation paternity or anything until he puts himself on child support and adknowledge paternity legally. So that's just what I did. In the process the mother has tried to put emergency protective order out (which means there's been domestic violence or I'm a harm to her or the child), vadelazed (sp?) my apt breaking windows and stuff, sent nasty facebook msgs to my co-workers, tried to mess wit my lolos, kept my kid from me, I mean you name it, she's bout done it. She got mad b/c I was supporting her while she's in school but then she got comfortable started thinking it was my responsibility to support her smoking habits, and cater to her every effin need and I ain't wit it. 22 year old black father, not 55 year old white sugar daddy. So when she got the "go-slip" after cussin me out b/c I wouldn't roll a blunt when I came in the door afterwork, we've been at war since.. lol Even through it all though I hate to see her like dis, never wished her any bad,shes all streesed out, looking raged, always upset and broke, dropped out of school. Some of deez hoes ya just can't save.. However there are the few thats out there doin they thang but everyone of those are hiding.. Behind a job, church, a kid, something but you have to pick em out.. lol Would love to find me a bad, working milf right now..:boink:


----------



## 502Regal

96ROADMASTER said:


> yup. I tried but they selfish! And did not have any support thru my illness not issues. So it's me and kids. Just did the court bs. Score one for black single fathers. The judge loved her! Lol! But it is what it is. I'm sad. But same time happy. Couse she was negative all time. Even kids got tired of her. My new bay is on point. Smart sexy and did I say a sista! With a damn strong will. Haha. She keeps me in chec. Even up here.


As long as you got a good job, got insurance on your kids, pay support (of applacable), and got a level head actually trying to be a good father doing what you supposed to do, yes they take the females side almost by nature at first, however, if the female aint doing nothing or is not trying to compromise to let you be a part of their child's life they'll nip her in her ass. Mine tried denying christmas and threw a fit when I got even custody (therefore no child support). Soo.. for her showing her ass they simply said "fuck it, he gets her christmas eve and christmas then..", and when I get my daughter's ssi number and birth certificate so I can insure her, she may end up paying me! lol Just do what you gotta do, no-count bitches always tell on theirselves at the end..


----------



## 502Regal

Always fight for ya kids mayne. it's koo after all the ruckus mayne. Definatelyworth the lawyers, and fees and erythang else, dis money can be replaced, comes and goes like it ain't nothing. Your child however doesn't. Then to kick it off these lil fockers get old one day as will you, then she somes back asking, "When my bitch ass mother put protective orders out, hit you with loads of unfair child support, and the stat made it hard to change things why didn't you fight for me daddy? Why did you just give up on me like a g-body after you found an impala? You don't wanna have that talk. A guy I know just had a grown kid run into him and had to have that convo... Not koo..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Yup. I feel ya bro! Its was hell . And she tried to play the white girl role. I didn't fall into fights and stuff. Sucked for a minute. But i wanted to go by the book! I even tried to work it out. But she wanted the courts to rule. Well after tit for tat. Basically judge was like Mr M. You granted kids and all the above. I really couldn't beleive it. I had to fall down on my knees and give thanks. I hadn't nor was allowed to see my babbies I raised in months and the judge order basically blew her away. I can feel you all the way. To any one that goes thru this bullshit. It is the worse court as a man you could ever go thru!! I'm mentally broke , finicially broke and basically my spiriit was broke for a minute.. I'm better and with prayer , famly and good freinds me and kids doing it.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Chrome 327 said:


> View attachment 410112
> 
> 
> View attachment 410114
> 
> 
> Always fight for ya kids mayne. it's koo after all the ruckus mayne. Definatelyworth the lawyers, and fees and erythang else, dis money can be replaced, comes and goes like it ain't nothing. Your child however doesn't. Then to kick it off these lil fockers get old one day as will you, then she somes back asking, "When my bitch ass mother put protective orders out, hit you with loads of unfair child support, and the stat made it hard to change things why didn't you fight for me daddy? Why did you just give up on me like a g-body after you found an impala? You don't wanna have that talk. A guy I know just had a grown kid run into him and had to have that convo... Not koo..


Aman to that Bro!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

96ROADMASTER said:


> View attachment 410120
> View attachment 410121
> View attachment 410123
> View attachment 410128
> View attachment 410130


I thought my kid had it rough lookin like her father.. Your kids look JUS lyke you. All off in the eyes.. lol Good stuff.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lowridingmike said:


> I thought my kid had it rough lookin like her father.. Your kids look JUS lyke you. All off in the eyes.. lol Good stuff.


Lol. It burns her up! And each has a trait of me. Hahaha. But they love ryding and being in garage. My baby girl was at Atlanta show talking bought hop that! She was like 4 watching them boys do some 3am serving! Lol. We close. They even know they cleaning jobs on ride at shows. 
It's about famly. Main focus of our cc and it's members.


----------



## Ole School 97

Ode to my ridda family and all the good brothers that have come through here keeping it 100. I would like to take this time to thank you all for your input and support stretching coast to coast...yea this shit is big. But now the holidays are upon us and my prayer is that all are healthy,that your families are doing as good as they can,no matter the circumstance. May those that we lost rest in peace and bring a smile to our hearts as we push on. Its all love....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ole School 97 said:


> Ode to my ridda family and all the good brothers that have come through here keeping it 100. I would like to take this time to thank you all for your input and support stretching coast to coast...yea this shit is big. But now the holidays are upon us and my prayer is that all are healthy,that your families are doing as good as they can,no matter the circumstance. May those that we lost rest in peace and bring a smile to our hearts as we push on. Its all love....


Back at you bro!


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lol. It burns her up! And each has a trait of me. Hahaha. But they love ryding and being in garage. My baby girl was at Atlanta show talking bought hop that! She was like 4 watching them boys do some 3am serving! Lol. We close. They even know they cleaning jobs on ride at shows.
> It's about famly. Main focus of our cc and it's members.


LMAO.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Chrome 327 said:


> As long as you got a good job, got insurance on your kids, pay support (of applacable), and got a level head actually trying to be a good father doing what you supposed to do, yes they take the females side almost by nature at first, however, if the female aint doing nothing or is not trying to compromise to let you be a part of their child's life they'll nip her in her ass. Mine tried denying christmas and threw a fit when I got even custody (therefore no child support). Soo.. for her showing her ass they simply said "fuck it, he gets her christmas eve and christmas then..", and when I get my daughter's ssi number and birth certificate so I can insure her, she may end up paying me! lol Just do what you gotta do, no-count bitches always tell on theirselves at the end..


Hope you don't take anything 96roadmaster says for real. 

Dude don't work, got fired from Dunkin Donuts for stealing and has had warrants served on him for not paying child support....just sayin, the dude is full of it.


----------



## Lowrider760

Eazy said:


>


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ole School 97 said:


> Ode to my ridda family and all the good brothers that have come through here keeping it 100. I would like to take this time to thank you all for your input and support stretching coast to coast...yea this shit is big. But now the holidays are upon us and my prayer is that all are healthy,that your families are doing as good as they can,no matter the circumstance. May those that we lost rest in peace and bring a smile to our hearts as we push on. Its all love....


Back at you bro!


----------



## slickpanther

What's up brothers. Check out this interesting video on our contributions to the founding of America. This is just some of the info on this subject spoken by Glenn Beck on his show. Pass this info on


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

slickpanther said:


> What's up brothers. Check out this interesting video on our contributions to the founding of America. This is just some of the info on this subject spoken by Glenn Beck on his show. Pass this info on


Wow! I couldn't stop watching!


----------



## slickpanther

96ROADMASTER said:


> Wow! I couldn't stop watching!


There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)

slickpanther*

:|

Yeah that was a trip. Check this out...


----------



## slickpanther

Just some history I was peepin' out this morning


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

slickpanther said:


> Just some history I was peepin' out this morning


Word! Not his story!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Jack Bauer said:


> Hope you don't take anything 96roadmaster says for real.
> 
> Dude don't work, got fired from Dunkin Donuts for stealing and has had warrants served on him for not paying child support....just sayin, the dude is full of it.


:wow::rant::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## 502Regal

Jack Bauer said:


> Hope you don't take anything 96roadmaster says for real.
> 
> Dude don't work, got fired from Dunkin Donuts for stealing and has had warrants served on him for not paying child support....just sayin, the dude is full of it.



Ya know I was wondering why brah be catchin all dis flack and thought I'd do some homework. Now I usually don't give enough of a shit to do homework unless I'm spending $50+, inquiring on information that could cost me $50+, or if I'm coming to get an ass whoopin or whoops some ass. However I'm glad I found dis. I know alot of off topic history but when I was in chicago i never was on layit low so missed this whole classic episode!


*YOUR THE INFAMOUS FUNDI!*

This has been th efunniest search endeavor ever. I be worndering where the funny stuff is sometimes, definately got my lunch monies worth today!


----------



## 502Regal

He's...










This topic was hilarious..


----------



## 187PURE

Chrome 327 said:


> Finally something worth a $hit. So pro of split banking is added amperage? I don't think I'd try that either, I run 1 solenoid per battery (not exact rule of thumb, but try to get as close as possible). so if you ran the first 1 or two batts parallel it'll just hit like it's hotter? What's the point of having 7 batts with only 72 volts in that coupe? If you're gonna have the xtra weight of that battery back there why not use it? When I say I'm single pump 4 batts in the high 20's/low 30's I mean there's only 4 batts in the whole car. Not just 4 to the front and 8 in thr trunk. Tryna get frequent flyer miles without the luggage. Hate the way these cars start feeling, driving and everythign else much after 6 batts.. I'm reading that solenoids affect resistance and everything else like wiring up subs, the way you do it can affect thngs so, just tryna see if I can put numbers by everything like subs, you run 2 voice coils in series in drops the resistance to half. In parallel it won't, okay there has to be formulas for everything we're doing here.. Not an electrician or nothing bu tmost times there are small sumb thigns that people either overlook or simply don't know about that can change thigns big time. If you insulate a regular saco with insulation paint, then go to a starter/alternator shop and get it rebuilt/upgraded with all the new stronger material and wire and you can hit it all day long without it so much as getting hot. Ask Bruce at Cool cars, 95% of motor failure is arcing and the insulation kills the arc, the rebuild beefs things up (those lil bushings,wire windings, small stuff) so you may have $200 in a motor, however good luck smoking it unless youre switch retarded. Always a trick to make a big difference instead of doing things "traditional" or "box stock"


 PUT THE FIRST TWO BATTS IN PARALLEL, THEN THE REST IN SERIES, FOLLOWED BY THE SOLENOIDS AND YOU'LL BE FINE. I GOT 7 TO THE NOSE (BUT ARRANGED FOR 72 VOLTS DUE TO HAVING THE FIRST 2 IN PARALLEL) AND WITH 1 LICK THE TIRES ARE ALREADY A FOOT OFF THE GROUND


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> PUT THE FIRST TWO BATTS IN PARALLEL, THEN THE REST IN SERIES, FOLLOWED BY THE SOLENOIDS AND YOU'LL BE FINE. I GOT 7 TO THE NOSE (BUT ARRANGED FOR 72 VOLTS DUE TO HAVING THE FIRST 2 IN PARALLEL) AND WITH 1 LICK THE TIRES ARE ALREADY A FOOT OFF THE GROUND


Thank you sir! Info much appreciated.


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Thank you sir! Info much appreciated.


 ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> ANYTIME HOMIE


Just tried it off the 4 batts, it's coogi. Of course can't tell an immediate diff but haven't gotten on it either. just made sure it went up and down w/o sparks or fire..


----------



## Jack Bauer

Chrome 327 said:


> He's...
> 
> View attachment 410848
> 
> 
> 
> This topic was hilarious..


Fundi sent me some very negative PMs, but he claims to be a good sheep, I mean Christian, Lmmfao. Fundi you're a bitch ass mofo. Step up fool, let's fight.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Jack Bauer said:


> Fundi sent me some very negative PMs, but he claims to be a good sheep, I mean Christian, Lmmfao. Fundi you're a bitch ass mofo. Step up fool, let's fight.


Damn dat sucks. Ef it, put dem duckes up ya'll both in NC right? Plu sI know you be at all the shows right? Sad man, I like to laugh, ride a ***** out or two but negative pms, and gettign ready to box and doing too much unless theres money involved. But if somebody close enough to tough was to run it to me online you can only take so much b4 it's do or die time... Peace and good cheer to all my lowriding brothas..

To pure187: Chargin batteries now, still got the first two parallel, deep charging individually, just figured out how to do video and put it on facebook so 2ma morning when everythings hot... I'm hittin the lac!


----------



## plague

Why is there always so much negative stuff in here?


----------



## dameon

jack bauer/rod stuwert bashing on black riders been that way for to long


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> Why is there always so much negative stuff in here?


What up homie :wave:


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> What up homie :wave:


Hey daddy you living it up out there cause it's cold as he'll out here


----------



## chevy_boy

plague said:


> Why is there always so much negative stuff in here?


*BECAUSE "******" DON'T KNOW NO BETTER!!! TOO BUSY WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO!! THATS JUST THE MENTALITY OF YOUNG "******" AT EACH OTHERS THROAT FOR NO REASON AND DON'T KNOW HOW TO LIVE AND LET LIVE!!! MIND YOU SOME FOLK DON'T HAVE SHIT BETTER ELSE TO DO JUST BECAUSE THEIR LIVES IS MISERABLE AND FUCKED UP AND TRY TO PUT THE NEXT MAN DOWN!!! 
*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

chevy_boy said:


> *BECAUSE "******" DON'T KNOW NO BETTER!!! TOO BUSY WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO!! THATS JUST THE MENTALITY OF YOUNG "******" AT EACH OTHERS THROAT FOR NO REASON AND DON'T KNOW HOW TO LIVE AND LET LIVE!!! MIND YOU SOME FOLK DON'T HAVE SHIT BETTER ELSE TO DO JUST BECAUSE THEIR LIVES IS MISERABLE AND FUCKED UP AND TRY TO PUT THE NEXT MAN DOWN!!!
> *


Word!


As far as a pm jacky! I sent you a note to man up and use your real name! And to no disrespect my kids. In every where and for years have posted pics of my sides and me all around nc and states so I'm simple to get too your just coward to show face nor man up with real info FYI you can screen shot a pm so lets do it other then that go kick rocks and jack a dogs dick. Now I have responded to you jacky but I'm not going back and forth like I said man up or just post your bullshit. I've been ignoring it and every topic you troll. 


Happy holidays to all. Be safe those that can ride ride safe and smart!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


> Hey daddy you living it up out there cause it's cold as he'll out here


I used to live in Roy and Ogden....I don't miss the cold lol


----------



## plague

chevy_boy said:


> *BECAUSE "******" DON'T KNOW NO BETTER!!! TOO BUSY WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO!! THATS JUST THE MENTALITY OF YOUNG "******" AT EACH OTHERS THROAT FOR NO REASON AND DON'T KNOW HOW TO LIVE AND LET LIVE!!! MIND YOU SOME FOLK DON'T HAVE SHIT BETTER ELSE TO DO JUST BECAUSE THEIR LIVES IS MISERABLE AND FUCKED UP AND TRY TO PUT THE NEXT MAN DOWN!!!
> *


 yesir you are right and most of us have seen it all our lifes


----------



## plague

913ryderWYCO said:


> I used to live in Roy and Ogden....I don't miss the cold lol


Shit its Cold where you at to but damn wyoming is the coldest place i Ever been


----------



## plague

Happy holidays have a good one fellas


----------



## Skim

found this old LRM article RIP our brother Zeuss. 










the very first person to bust out all powdercoated color matched wheels on his red 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> found this old LRM article RIP our brother Zeuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very first person to bust out all powdercoated color matched wheels on his red 4 :thumbsup:


Cancer is tuff, do you know why he decided to powder coat the rims? Just saying if he could see how far it's come he would proably trip out


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


> Shit its Cold where you at to but damn wyoming is the coldest place i Ever been


It was 58 today..man you know in KC it don't get really cold tell January....then spring is just a few months away....and Yah, WY is cold, went ice fishing there before


----------



## Chevyhound

913ryderWYCO said:


> It was 58 today..man you know in KC it don't get really cold tell January....then spring is just a few months away....and Yah, WY is cold, went ice fishing there before


Yeah you are right, 58's are cold. :yes:


----------



## dameon




----------



## Skim

plague said:


> Cancer is tuff, do you know why he decided to powder coat the rims? Just saying if he could see how far it's come he would proably trip out


i would have to guess, to be different. think how far its gone to the point that harleys and big rims are color matched these days.


----------



## plague

Yeah them bikes I see look real good on color spokes and we did some white 26s for a guys caddy truck, yeah they came a long way, that's a good piece of history right there thanks for sharing


----------



## Jack Bauer

Skim said:


> found this old LRM article RIP our brother Zeuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very first person to bust out all powdercoated color matched wheels on his red 4 :thumbsup:



Hard to believe its been that long since he passed.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Happy holidays! Hope all you'll enjoyed famly freinds and just life in general.


----------



## KDUB11

slickpanther said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 7 guests)
> 
> slickpanther*
> 
> :|
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a trip. Check this out...


THEY DIDNT MENTION HIS ALBINO TWIN...lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Hanson

http://www.marshallhall.org/hanson.html


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> found this old LRM article RIP our brother Zeuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very first person to bust out all powdercoated color matched wheels on his red 4 :thumbsup:


I remember when I saw his 4 with those red rims back then I was thinking this dude is a straight up G


----------



## 502Regal

plague said:


> Why is there always so much negative stuff in here?


Way of the world homie..

Charged my batts, aired up the tires.. Hitting 30-33 strong (how do you guys get a good read when these cars a hopping?) single pump 4 batts, italian dump, 4 tons cut down a lil up front, 2 first parallel, reworked saco, 1/2" check, with 1/2" y'd to 3/8" under the hood, reworked #9 marzoochi, 50lbs in the tank... I'm so happy I could $hit. Not to get it running all the way right. lol I've never seen any car let alone a big body snapping like this off such little weight and power, thanks to those who helped recently and through the years.. It was 30 of ya'll giving a hint a piece worth an inch, b/c in the 10 yrs I've been on here from what I know to what I've learned it's been a helluva time and alot of great people. Thanks! Pics DEFINATELY coming soon of her swangin if I don't break it first.. If money allows, I'll bring it to Carl Casper in Ky.:shocked:


----------



## 502Regal

payfred said:


> I remember when I saw his 4 with those red rims back then I was thinking this dude is a straight up G


Right? Plus I was like (man, he's got a million pumps! It must work, it must be on the bumper! :seen video: OMG it is! It is on the bumper!) Those were cool times.. He's got 16 switches! lol


----------



## KDUB11

________________________Www.TheRealSuperiors.com___________________________


----------



## plague

I had a caddy with sixteen switchs I didn't feel any cooler, haha


----------



## SHAMROCK

96ROADMASTER said:


> Yup. I feel ya bro! Its was hell . And she tried to play the white girl role. I didn't fall into fights and stuff. Sucked for a minute. But i wanted to go by the book! I even tried to work it out. But she wanted the courts to rule. Well after tit for tat. Basically judge was like Mr M. You granted kids and all the above. I really couldn't beleive it. I had to fall down on my knees and give thanks. I hadn't nor was allowed to see my babbies I raised in months and the judge order basically blew her away. I can feel you all the way. To any one that goes thru this bullshit. It is the worse court as a man you could ever go thru!! I'm mentally broke , finicially broke and basically my spiriit was broke for a minute.. I'm better and with prayer , famly and good freinds me and kids doing it.[/QUOTE
> 
> I feel u bra thay make it so hard u come so far as a man and father then u look up and say here we go so verytime i i get a hogg or lolo i think about that and my kids and come harder


----------



## P.E. PREZ

_HAPPY HOLIDAYS MY BROTHAS_


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

P.E. PREZ said:


> _HAPPY HOLIDAYS MY BROTHAS_


Back at you!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

96ROADMASTER said:


> Back at you!


uffin::420:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> _HAPPY HOLIDAYS MY BROTHAS_


Happy holidays homeboy


----------



## cripn8ez

hope everyone had a great xmas and have a safe and supa new yr keep building buying them low lows how ever u may do ur thang just do it to the fullest and rep ur club....

here is a lil progress im bringing into the new yr




























:wave::420:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice elco


----------



## 502Regal

cripn8ez said:


> hope everyone had a great xmas and have a safe and supa new yr keep building buying them low lows how ever u may do ur thang just do it to the fullest and rep ur club....
> 
> here is a lil progress im bringing into the new yr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::420:



That's what's up. People that build multiple cars or have multiple hoppers/dancers at once always amazed me. I have trouble doing one at a time, having these two have been almost impossible. You get one step ahead on one, then fall 2 steps behind on another, fix that one, than both break at the same time. Much props!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

So criptn going yellow snow?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Happy holidays homeboy


:h5::wave:uffin::420:


----------



## cripn8ez

Hannibal Lector said:


> Nice elco


thanx [iced it up few weeks ago for sum summer fun lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Chrome 327 said:


> That's what's up. People that build multiple cars or have multiple hoppers/dancers at once always amazed me. I have trouble doing one at a time, having these two have been almost impossible. You get one step ahead on one, then fall 2 steps behind on another, fix that one, than both break at the same time. Much props!


man its hard a s fucc have a few cars at one time but hey it is wht it is lol thanx tho homie im selling or trading the blk n silver cutty for 5500 or trade for a nice suv with 3rd row and tow paccage?


----------



## cripn8ez

96ROADMASTER said:


> So criptn going yellow snow?



fool its been yellow i painted it about 5 mos ago just got to puttin it bacc together few weeks ago plus i dropped the hood so i had to take it bacc to paint it got fucced up. no more blue n yellow now its yellow and blue lol cripn8ez 2 the return lol. in process of building a set up for it now piston to the frnt haha has to keep up with kush86 lol


----------



## slickpanther

chevy_boy said:


> *BECAUSE "******" DON'T KNOW NO BETTER!!! TOO BUSY WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO!! THATS JUST THE MENTALITY OF YOUNG "******" AT EACH OTHERS THROAT FOR NO REASON AND DON'T KNOW HOW TO LIVE AND LET LIVE!!! MIND YOU SOME FOLK DON'T HAVE SHIT BETTER ELSE TO DO JUST BECAUSE THEIR LIVES IS MISERABLE AND FUCKED UP AND TRY TO PUT THE NEXT MAN DOWN!!!
> *


Exactly!... Which is the reason I hardly come in here anymore. There appears to be a few real brothers in this thread but after a while you get tired of seeing "******" go at each other. Not to to mention the grown ass men in here with full time jobs and mortgage payments frontin' and glorifying gang activity knowing damn well they aint never squeezed a trigger and put no work in on the streets :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

slickpanther said:


> Exactly!... Which is the reason I hardly come in here anymore. There appears to be a few real brothers in this thread but after a while you get tired of seeing "******" go at each other. Not to to mention the grown ass men in here with full time jobs and mortgage payments frontin' and glorifying gang activity knowing damn well they aint never squeezed a trigger and put no work in on the streets :roflmao:



x2 on tht note....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slickpanther said:


> Exactly!... Which is the reason I hardly come in here anymore. There appears to be a few real brothers in this thread but after a while you get tired of seeing "******" go at each other. Not to to mention the grown ass men in here with full time jobs and mortgage payments frontin' and glorifying gang activity knowing damn well they aint never squeezed a trigger and put no work in on the streets :roflmao:


x3 crazy how when you posted that knowledge a few pages back brothers skipped over it as if they didn't see it  I guess some blacks are just not concerned with knowing THEIR history . Instead they'd rather entertain each other with foolishness degrading each other for no reason at all . I'll quote Larry Hoover then I'm out. "Real gangstas go to the Polls" and read books "*****'s need to get together and get it Together "uffin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

cripn8ez said:


> fool its been yellow i painted it about 5 mos ago just got to puttin it bacc together few weeks ago plus i dropped the hood so i had to take it bacc to paint it got fucced up. no more blue n yellow now its yellow and blue lol cripn8ez 2 the return lol. in process of building a set up for it now piston to the frnt haha has to keep up with kush86 lol


I hear you Italian! But what will it do? Well see! Go off and vidoe shoot coming to triangle area. Bring it or be square and talk it. Cruz and ride time. Plus you know a brotha Gona have a food stop.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> x3 crazy how when you posted that knowledge a few pages back brothers skipped over it as if they didn't see it  I guess some blacks are just not concerned with knowing THEIR history . Instead they'd rather entertain each other with foolishness degrading each other for no reason at all . I'll quote Larry Hoover then I'm out. "Real gangstas go to the Polls" and read books "*****'s need to get together and get it Together "uffin:



First off Bro, I know my history...and a lot more. Second I think the point you're missing is that this is about lowriding. If I want a history lesson I know where to go...and trust me, I minored in African American studies....I'm well informed. I appreciate you sharing knowledge , and i know your heart is in the right place...but don't get mad if it gets skipped over. That would be like me trying to tell brothers about the new Cornell West book, at the shaker club and me getting pissed cuz their attention is on ass lol...don't knock a brother , and then complain about brothers knocking other brothers....know your environment Bro , know that this is a car forum, and know that sometimes we just come here to talk cars with other like minded brothers...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Trust me I know this Is a car Forum .But In this Thread I very seldom see talk of cars LMAO!!!! so me and My brother Slickpanther come in here every now and then to spread some positivity around. I didn't major nor Minor and Afro American Studies but However I am a business major . and not at all did I get upset because the post that I referred to was skipped over . Trust me I'm not the only one that has spoke of this topic being cluttered with B.S. uffin:Although I am a dedicated rider .I won't brag about what I have and what I'm building you just know that I've been contributing to this lowriding lifestyle for a very very long time :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

plague said:


> Why is there always so much negative stuff in here?


----------



## slickpanther

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> x3 crazy how when you posted that knowledge a few pages back brothers skipped over it as if they didn't see it  *I guess some blacks are just not concerned with knowing THEIR history *. Instead they'd rather entertain each other with foolishness degrading each other for no reason at all . I'll quote Larry Hoover then I'm out. "Real gangstas go to the Polls" and read books "*****'s need to get together and get it Together "uffin:


I couldn't have said it better myself 



913ryderWYCO said:


> First off Bro, I know my history...and a lot more. Second I think the point you're missing is that this is about lowriding. If I want a history lesson I know where to go...and trust me, I minored in African American studies....I'm well informed. I appreciate you sharing knowledge , and i know your heart is in the right place...but don't get mad if it gets skipped over. That would be like me trying to tell brothers about the new Cornell West book, at the shaker club and me getting pissed cuz their attention is on ass lol...don't knock a brother , and then complain about brothers knocking other brothers....know your environment Bro , know that this is a car forum, and know that sometimes we just come here to talk cars with other like minded brothers...


Uh.... I'm pretty sure he was talking about "******" bro


----------



## midwestcoast

slickpanther said:


> Exactly!... Which is the reason I hardly come in here anymore. There appears to be a few real brothers in this thread but after a while you get tired of seeing "******" go at each other. Not to to mention the grown ass men in here with full time jobs and mortgage payments frontin' and glorifying gang activity knowing damn well they aint never squeezed a trigger and put no work in on the streets :roflmao:


COULDND HAVE SAID IT BETTR MYSELF:yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! All you'll be safe and ride 2012 in on a good note!


----------



## 502Regal

midwestcoast said:


> COULDND HAVE SAID IT BETTR MYSELF:yes:


 I must've missed something. Where did all this talk coem from. What history am I missing out on or where was two borthas going at it in here ? Had to have missed that, I see funnies go back and forth but except for Ogcaddy and Fundi going back and forth. Plus I see everybody that quoted slick bout the glorifying gangbanging has something to do with crip dis or cripin? Somebody fill me in, seems like I have to be the slowest nikka on here, first the battery deal then this. lol


----------



## 502Regal

I see you guys come together real strong for certain subjects then completely disband for others, eitha way I'm still thrilled to see blacks going ham on these streets with these fly lowrides and most are doing it legal so eitha way there's no way I'd stop coming in here.


----------



## regal ryda

slickpanther said:


> Exactly!... Which is the reason I hardly come in here anymore. There appears to be a few real brothers in this thread but after a while you get tired of seeing "******" go at each other. Not to to mention the grown ass men in here with full time jobs and mortgage payments frontin' and glorifying gang activity knowing damn well they aint never squeezed a trigger and put no work in on the streets :roflmao:


While it has been a long as min since I had to physically "put In work"....I along wit several Otha brothas in here do not glorify or advocate gangbangin, my personal belief is get it how you live, I'm not ashamed of nothing I've done in my past and won't be about my future. I usually come in here to lurk, However like the homie WYCO said its a car forums so most of the guys in here talk cars and Otha bS I don't recall anybody talking bout bustin caps on some ****** from the Otha side. We all have some level of knowledge about "our" history, but what I like about you Strictly boys is you guys go above an beyond with the research. While we may not all get on the kill ****** tip we (I) do believe in retaining some knowledge and facts to myself for future power moves, rather than push my ideology off on the rest of society. If you step back look at what the US does to the rest of the world and then you'll understand why they hate us. Do we hate you guys hell no.... I personally love all y'all (no ****). But also understand gangbangin and signafying(thrash talkin) is part of our history too...so from me to the rest of my brothas here and gone, don't matta if you SooWhoopin or frm the Otha side live ya life and keep lowridin I'll see ya in the streets this side or the otha.


----------



## 502Regal

regal ryda said:


> While it has been a long as min since I had to physically "put In work"....I along wit several Otha brothas in here do not glorify or advocate gangbangin, my personal belief is get it how you live, I'm not ashamed of nothing I've done in my past and won't be about my future. I usually come in here to lurk, However like the homie WYCO said its a car forums so most of the guys in here talk. Are and Otha bS I don't recall anybody talking bout bustin caps on some ****** from the Otha side. We all have some level of knowledge about "our" history, but what I like about you Strictly boys is you guys go above an beyond with the research. While we may not all get on the kill ****** tip we (I) do believe in retaining some knowledge and facts to myself for future power moves, rather than push my ideology off on the rest of society. If you step back look at what the US does to the rest of the world and then you'll understand why they hate us. Do we hate you guys hell no.... I personally love all y'all (no ****). But also understand gangbangin and signafying(thrash talkin) is part of our history too...so from me to the rest of my brothas here and gone, don't matta if you SooWhoopin or frm the Otha side live ya life and keep lowridin I'll see ya in the streets this side or the otha.



dIS GUY HAS A WAY OF BEING SO HONEST HIS $HITS ALWAYS GETTING *qft*


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

slickpanther said:


> Exactly!... Which is the reason I hardly come in here anymore. There appears to be a few real brothers in this thread but after a while you get tired of seeing "******" go at each other. Not to to mention the grown ass men in here with full time jobs and mortgage payments frontin' and glorifying gang activity knowing damn well they aint never squeezed a trigger and put no work in on the streets :roflmao:



you're complaining about the negativity , but yet you're adding to it?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> While it has been a long as min since I had to physically "put In work"....I along wit several Otha brothas in here do not glorify or advocate gangbangin, my personal belief is get it how you live, I'm not ashamed of nothing I've done in my past and won't be about my future. I usually come in here to lurk, However like the homie WYCO said its a car forums so most of the guys in here talk cars and Otha bS I don't recall anybody talking bout bustin caps on some ****** from the Otha side. We all have some level of knowledge about "our" history, but what I like about you Strictly boys is you guys go above an beyond with the research. While we may not all get on the kill ****** tip we (I) do believe in retaining some knowledge and facts to myself for future power moves, rather than push my ideology off on the rest of society. If you step back look at what the US does to the rest of the world and then you'll understand why they hate us. Do we hate you guys hell no.... I personally love all y'all (no ****). But also understand gangbangin and signafying(thrash talkin) is part of our history too...so from me to the rest of my brothas here and gone, don't matta if you SooWhoopin or frm the Otha side live ya life and keep lowridin I'll see ya in the streets this side or the otha.


well said Mikey you know me on a personal level . so u know how I get down fam . Much Love my brother and your one of the few that's welcome here at the pad and I'll tip with outside my club brothers . I completely agree and Identify with what you say my brother. I'll give you a call here soon .


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> well said Mikey you know me on a personal level . so u know how I get down fam . Much Love my brother and your one of the few that's welcome here at the pad and I'll tip with outside my club brothers . I completely agree and Identify with what you say my brother. I'll give you a call here soon .


You kno how we do :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

happy new year everyone, we at a murder mystery something diffrent, having a real good time


----------



## Skim

x2 happy new years brothas.


----------



## BalleronaBudget

Happy New Year!


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> x2 happy new years brothas.


x62


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

plague said:


> happy new year everyone, we at a murder mystery something diffrent, having a real good time


Enjoy! And leave the bullshit back in 2011 bROther!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> x2 happy new years brothas.


Happy kwanza and Chinese new year! Hahshahahahaha


----------



## Coca Pearl

my plan for the new year is to get my bomb on the road. dreaming for the moment..............:run:


----------



## dameon

have you started a build topic fleetlines are the shit


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 414973
> 
> my plan for the new year is to get my bomb on the road. dreaming for the moment..............:run:


tupac get outta that bomb and get you a rag ace nooga!:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> tupac get outta that bomb and get you a rag ace nooga!:biggrin:


Hell no! I want a 59 roadmaster. What my goal is. Chopped and laid out! I'd have a bomb over a rag any day. Just class a d style!


----------



## Skim

majestic picnic was off the damn chain.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> majestic picnic was off the damn chain.


Wow. I almost forgot, WHere's the pics?


Happy new years guys it's been a blessed one and look forward to another!


----------



## Skim

i have a gang of pics to post when i get home. it was over 3000 cars by noon packed. last night we hit up the hop in Compton cuz Crenshaw was dead. the afterhop was off the 105 in the Cpt. i put a gang of miles on my shit this weekend. the after hop was packed too. some dumb shit happened but other than that it was fun.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> majestic picnic was off the damn chain.


YES IT WAS SIR, YES IT WAS :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 414973
> 
> my plan for the new year is to get my bomb on the road. dreaming for the moment..............:run:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY BROTHAS I WOULD NOT GIVE A FUCC WHERE YOU FROM PERIOD. KEEP IT TIPPIN :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

DAMM SKIM I HATE I DIDNT CATCH UP WITH YOU HOMIE MAYBE NEXT TIME uffin::420:


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> DAMM SKIM I HATE I DIDNT CATCH UP WITH YOU HOMIE MAYBE NEXT TIME uffin::420:


its all good. i seen punchy or should i say HEARD lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> its all good. i seen punchy or should i say HEARD lol


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> its all good. i seen punchy or should i say HEARD lol


That's the dude who be on all the videos clownin on fools cars huh? If its the same dude he be having me rollin


----------



## Skim

yep big punchy be hurtin ****** feelings lol


----------



## dameon

post up some videos i likes me some trash takn


----------



## milkbone

chevy_boy said:


> *BECAUSE "******" DON'T KNOW NO BETTER!!! TOO BUSY WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT MAN DO!! THATS JUST THE MENTALITY OF YOUNG "******" AT EACH OTHERS THROAT FOR NO REASON AND DON'T KNOW HOW TO LIVE AND LET LIVE!!! MIND YOU SOME FOLK DON'T HAVE SHIT BETTER ELSE TO DO JUST BECAUSE THEIR LIVES IS MISERABLE AND FUCKED UP AND TRY TO PUT THE NEXT MAN DOWN!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## SHAMROCK

Skim said:


> yep big punchy be hurtin ****** feelings lol


But punchy do some bad ass bikes if i had the $$$$ i would have him do me one up


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> That's the dude who be on all the videos clownin on fools cars huh? If its the same dude he be having me rollin


:yes: WUTT UP HOMIE HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> yep big punchy be hurtin ****** feelings lol


:yes: OFF TOPIC LIVE AND IN PERSON LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> :yes: WUTT UP HOMIE HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave:


Happy New Year big dawg! Brothas reppin hard in LA


----------



## plague

YEAH THATS A BAD GROUP OF RIDES, KINDA LIKE OLD CALI SWANGIN VIDEOS,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:nicoderm:


----------



## 502Regal

payfred said:


> Happy New Year big dawg! Brothas reppin hard in LA


CHYEA. i'M LOVING THE WHOLE WEST COAST CULTURE BEING REPRESENTED HERE. eVEN FROM kENTUCKY i CAN SENSE THE FLAVA IN WHAT BROTHAS IS DOING OVA THERE. tHEY'D LAUGH AT YOU OVA HERE FOR HALF DAT $HIT. (nO STYLE) i'M READY TO MOVE TO THE WEST.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Happy New Year big dawg! Brothas reppin hard in LA


Thats right. It was a 27 hour drive to get there but it was worth it to take my car to LA.


----------



## Skim

Crenshaw was dead. cops kept breaking it up so we rolled out the the after hop off the 105 and wilmington compton / watts, fred you know where we was at lol -


----------



## Skim

after the shooting it was time to smash out. Good lookin out FCE caught me smashing out. an exciting night in the CPT











it reminded me of the scene on Boyz N the Hood when they was on the shaw


----------



## BlackDawg

After the last hop/shooting I was at in Vegas I told myself that I was done going to hops in the hood, and sure enough after breaking my rule, shots rang out! I was kicking it w/ FCE on the side of the road for a bit once we got out of that mess


----------



## Lowridingmike

BlackDawg said:


> After the last hop/shooting I was at in Vegas I told myself that I was done going to hops in the hood, and sure enough after breaking my rule, shots rang out! I was kicking it w/ FCE on the side of the road for a bit once we got out of that mess


Wow. Why folk be shooting at the hop for? Out here even with spectators it's usually 90% lowriders so if someone was shooting it was prolly one of us? They be bangin out there tough too huh? I remember when I moved to CHicago I didn't know wtf a real gang was. Just bloods and crips claiming colors over little black neighbrohoods in my city sellign weed, pills and mollies. GD vs Latin Kings in the Chi was very rudely/suddenly made a daily reality as soon as I found out they dont like blacks talkin to their chicks and wearing their hats a certain way. So mabye I'm just oblivious to how it really be out there. Ya'll prolly have folk getting jacked and everything huh? I ain't seen a car that wasn't parked get stolen in my life. lol


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> Crenshaw was dead. cops kept breaking it up so we rolled out the the after hop off the 105 and wilmington compton / watts, fred you know where we was at lol -


:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> after the shooting it was time to smash out. Good lookin out FCE caught me smashing out. an exciting night in the CPT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it reminded me of the scene on Boyz N the Hood when they was on the shaw


DID YOU GET PULLED OVER BY THAT PUNK ASS COP LOL


----------



## Skim

naw he actually let me go


----------



## sic713




----------



## P.E. PREZ

BLACC TIPPERS T.T.T


----------



## payfred

sic713 said:


>


I wanna get wit da sickness!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## sic713

payfred said:


> I wanna get wit da sickness!


im trying to get ya some... no ****..

it will happen.. i never been to da east coast..


----------



## payfred

sic713 said:


> im trying to get ya some... no ****..
> 
> it will happen.. i never been to da east coast..


When you ready I'm ready homie. Imma be the first out here that's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

yes sir!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> naw he actually let me go


SO YOU DIDNT TEAR UP! GOOD JOB SKIMMY


----------



## Skim

haha, that was some ol cuba gooding cryin shit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HE GOOD AT THAT SHIT LOL


----------



## P.E. PREZ

64 CRAWLING said:


> HE GOOD AT THAT SHIT LOL


:yes::tears::tears::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## payfred

If you let me go back to Texas I swear I won't come back


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> If you let me go back to Texas I swear I won't come back


BAHAHAHA I KNOW RIGHT!
:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

:wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> :wave:


WUTT UP LOCO :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> If you let me go back to Texas I swear I won't come back


:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> :wave:


You Gona be ready for spring? Va beach Gona be hot this year!


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP LOCO :wave:


STILL OUT HERE RIDIN FAM BAM.. THE COLD DON'T STOP ME


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> First off Bro, I know my history...and a lot more. Second I think the point you're missing is that this is about lowriding. If I want a history lesson I know where to go...and trust me, I minored in African American studies....I'm well informed. I appreciate you sharing knowledge , and i know your heart is in the right place...but don't get mad if it gets skipped over. That would be like me trying to tell brothers about the new Cornell West book, at the shaker club and me getting pissed cuz their attention is on ass lol...don't knock a brother , and then complain about brothers knocking other brothers....know your environment Bro , know that this is a car forum, and know that sometimes we just come here to talk cars with other like minded brothers...





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Trust me I know this Is a car Forum .But In this Thread I very seldom see talk of cars LMAO!!!! so me and My brother Slickpanther come in here every now and then to spread some positivity around. I didn't major nor Minor and Afro American Studies but However I am a business major . and not at all did I get upset because the post that I referred to was skipped over . Trust me I'm not the only one that has spoke of this topic being cluttered with B.S. uffin:Although I am a dedicated rider .I won't brag about what I have and what I'm building you just know that I've been contributing to this lowriding lifestyle for a very very long time :yes:


MONEY I HERE BOTH OF YALL.. THE ONLY PROBLEM I GOT IS THESE BUSTER ASS ****** WITH NO CARS COMING IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA WITH AN OPINION THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT.. ****** AINT GOT CARS AND AINT NEVER GON HAVE ONE.. THE ONES THAT GOT A CAR GOT 10 YEAR INCOMPLETE PROJECTS.. ***** WHEN YOU GON TOUCH THE GRAVEL?? I'VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR OVER 20 YEARS NON-STOP! WHETHER IF I'M DOING IT WITH A GANGSTA MENTALITY OR LOW KEYED.. I'M DOING IT FOOLS! ANYBODY GOT A PROBLEM? BRING IT! CARS, GUNS, OR FISTS.. HA HA.. 187PURE COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU.. BIIIIIIIIITCH!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> MONEY I HERE BOTH OF YALL.. THE ONLY PROBLEM I GOT IS THESE BUSTER ASS ****** WITH NO CARS COMING IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA WITH AN OPINION THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT.. ****** AINT GOT CARS AND AINT NEVER GON HAVE ONE.. THE ONES THAT GOT A CAR GOT 10 YEAR INCOMPLETE PROJECTS.. ***** WHEN YOU GON TOUCH THE GRAVEL?? I'VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR OVER 20 YEARS NON-STOP! WHETHER IF I'M DOING IT WITH A GANGSTA MENTALITY OR LOW KEYED.. I'M DOING IT FOOLS! ANYBODY GOT A PROBLEM? BRING IT! CARS, GUNS, OR FISTS.. HA HA.. 187PURE COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU.. BIIIIIIIIITCH!!


***** please. My air ride gets up higher then your chipping caddi! And that's with all 279 pounds of me in it! Plus fat (320) wife!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** please. My air ride gets up higher then your chipping caddi! And that's with all 279 pounds of me in it! Plus fat (320) wife!


YOU'RE HILARIOUS


----------



## 187PURE

WE GOTTA TAKE IT BACK TO BEATIN ****** ASSES ON THE STREET.. TOO MUCH ****** SHIT GOIN ON THESE DAYS


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> MONEY I HERE BOTH OF YALL.. THE ONLY PROBLEM I GOT IS THESE BUSTER ASS ****** WITH NO CARS COMING IN THIS MUTHAFUCKA WITH AN OPINION THAT DON'T MEAN SHIT.. ****** AINT GOT CARS AND AINT NEVER GON HAVE ONE.. THE ONES THAT GOT A CAR GOT 10 YEAR INCOMPLETE PROJECTS.. ***** WHEN YOU GON TOUCH THE GRAVEL?? I'VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR OVER 20 YEARS NON-STOP! WHETHER IF I'M DOING IT WITH A GANGSTA MENTALITY OR LOW KEYED.. I'M DOING IT FOOLS! ANYBODY GOT A PROBLEM? BRING IT! CARS, GUNS, OR FISTS.. HA HA.. 187PURE COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU.. BIIIIIIIIITCH!!


:wow:


----------



## .TODD

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** please. My air ride gets up higher then your chipping caddi! And that's with all 279 pounds of me in it! Plus fat (320) wife!


pics of the wife


----------



## .TODD

96ROADMASTER said:


> You Gona be ready for spring? Va beach Gona be hot this year!


you goin to casper


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> Crenshaw was dead. cops kept breaking it up so we rolled out the the after hop off the 105 and wilmington compton / watts, fred you know where we was at lol -


haaa look at twin he dont ever get no taller  like those wheels slim im trying to get some black cross laces for my black frame


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> pics of the wife


Lol you seen the baby balooga before! Set her ass in back and gas hop on 187! Since I ain't got battery weight. She make herself useful!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> you goin to casper


Ima try to get low a d 4x4 up there. Ride car at night. Monster truck with other crew on beach some time too. I got big ugly just to hit woods and beach. And she get good mpg. Plus some bay kats I heard are Gona bring a hopping roadmaster and caddi. I'm just saying lol!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> BAHAHAHA I KNOW RIGHT!
> :biggrin:





64 CRAWLING said:


> :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## plague

i got a question how did the impala car become the face of lowriding? i never got into them but i know alot of guys have one or want one the years very but when and where and why the impala, i grew up noone i knew fixed those up caddys and lincolns only and not lowrider style so i had never seen impalas any info


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> i got a question how did the impala car become the face of lowriding? i never got into them but i know alot of guys have one or want one the years very but when and where and why the impala, i grew up noone i knew fixed those up caddys and lincolns only and not lowrider style so i had never seen impalas any info


Phil I been told it started with the four doors wit the impal as cause they WERE cheap and easy to find parts for an just evolved in to the two door monsters that everyone myself included want and love....I could be wrong...I still got a gbody somewhere


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

plague said:


> i got a question how did the impala car become the face of lowriding? i never got into them but i know alot of guys have one or want one the years very but when and where and why the impala, i grew up noone i knew fixed those up caddys and lincolns only and not lowrider style so i had never seen impalas any info


I always wonder too. But then a elder told me. Couse even in old pics and film footage. It was a poor mans hobby of love and talent. All rides where done up. Shits all twisted now. Cats wana be shooting and acting like nwa bullcrap. I just wish it would get back to being fun! Hell go to work for a job! Build a car you like to relax and chill. Show your talent. And show love! Too much hate now. Damn look at lil! Trolls and bitchs with no cars hating on shit! Two door. 4 door. Mini trucks bikes. They all act like assholes.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Oh ya fuck add cars! Big rims cool. But that ****** shit is bad! Fuck add cars. Fuck add cars! And fuck the stupid folks that don't get paid to do that silly shit!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

PEEWEE HERMAN said:


> hi boys
> View attachment 420628


Kick rocks! Gay shit out of here!


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> Phil I been told it started with the four doors wit the impal as cause they WERE cheap and easy to find parts for an just evolved in to the two door monsters that everyone myself included want and love....I could be wrong...I still got a gbody somewhere


well that makes sence cause i was just looking at the new lowrider and they have a history flip photos and you see so many cars fixed up that you just dont see done up nowadays but the impalas have just stuck i remember back in 96 i went to go buy a car at a car lot a old lady traded in a 1964 impala convertible pretty clean they were selling it for 4000 instead i left with a 96 over priced lebaron what a moron.


----------



## plague

96ROADMASTER said:


> Oh ya fuck add cars! Big rims cool. But that ****** shit is bad! Fuck add cars. Fuck add cars! And fuck the stupid folks that don't get paid to do that silly shit!


i like big wheel cars with adds on it, there is one down the street with a big ass twix on the doors and hood and on the trunk that says the only candy thats a cookie or some shit they got to be 24- on it that float hahahhaha ill get some pictures it has candy bars stitched in the seat he wanted me to put him a roof in


----------



## plague

96ROADMASTER said:


> I always wonder too. But then a elder told me. Couse even in old pics and film footage. It was a poor mans hobby of love and talent. All rides where done up. Shits all twisted now. Cats wana be shooting and acting like nwa bullcrap. I just wish it would get back to being fun! Hell go to work for a job! Build a car you like to relax and chill. Show your talent. And show love! Too much hate now. Damn look at lil! Trolls and bitchs with no cars hating on shit! Two door. 4 door. Mini trucks bikes. They all act like assholes.


sorry you lost me here


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> you goin to casper


If you, or anybody else comes to Casper pm , I'll slid ya my numba, get at me we can hit the streets. With the rules being you have to have chains to hop, that's wher emy cars will be anyways. Plus this'll be my firs tyear, in town, with a car, and on agood year (it's hit and miss, depends on how many locals and outta towners decide to do something) ubt this year EVERYBODY is supposed to be there!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Oh ya fuck add cars! Big rims cool. But that ****** shit is bad! Fuck add cars. Fuck add cars! And fuck the stupid folks that don't get paid to do that silly shit!


YOUR CONVO IS EQUIVALENT TO A SKIT BRAIN


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> i got a question how did the impala car become the face of lowriding? i never got into them but i know alot of guys have one or want one the years very but when and where and why the impala, i grew up noone i knew fixed those up caddys and lincolns only and not lowrider style so i had never seen impalas any info


IMPALAS ARE EASY TO HOP


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> IMPALAS ARE EASY TO HOP


And the x frame easy to tip on 3 with or with out weight. Just full gas tank I'll stand !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> YOUR CONVO IS EQUIVALENT TO A SKIT BRAIN


***** I been here long as you. You know my bad as typing and spelling!


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT where did the avatar go? Made me think about black chicks.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT where did the avatar go? Made me think about black chicks.


LOL my 2012 upgrade told me i betta watch it ! Geez ya shiss is way better. But sistas always tring to run that yap!!!


Plus I think the the beluga whale up here spying on a *****.. she wana see how that ass got replaced !! :rofl:










fuck it! my kids like the replacement and she into lowriders! ill be posting nudes of x in off topic!!! she cant see them!!:cheesy: Im fundi bitchs!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ten plus years with this! nudes in OT barf fest!!!!!:burn:


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> LOL my 2012 upgrade told me i betta watch it ! Geez ya shiss is way better. But sistas always tring to run that yap!!!Plus I think the the beluga whale up here spying on a *****.. she wana see how that ass got replaced !! :rofl:
> View attachment 421018
> fuck it! my kids like the replacement and she into lowriders! ill be posting nudes of x in off topic!!! she cant see them!!:cheesy: Im fundi bitchs!!!!!


Oh snap


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Oh snap


Us homie! I was just to my self me and kids. We still tring to do. But new chic is saying I need car back on wires, truck needs to be done , and her car needs to be nopi! So I'll be in 3 classes by 2013 or 14. She also got my back. And a sista that speaks Spanish and has goals! She all that and some good chitlins! Couple bros knew what was going on. But it's good.


----------



## Jack Tripper

yep


----------



## plague

96ROADMASTER said:


> ten plus years with this! nudes in OT barf fest!!!!!:burn:


is this your kids mom?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

plague said:


> is this your kids mom?


Yup.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Us homie! I was just to my self me and kids. We still tring to do. But new chic is saying I need car back on wires, truck needs to be done , and her car needs to be nopi! So I'll be in 3 classes by 2013 or 14. She also got my back. And a sista that speaks Spanish and has goals! She all that and some good chitlins! Couple bros knew what was going on. But it's good.


Goals?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> Yup.


Lmao way to make ur kids proud of their dad u degenerate


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> ten plus years with this! nudes in OT barf fest!!!!!:burn:


my homie said it best, if u gonna be with a white girl, atleast make it a bad ass one, not a white bitch that white men dont even want.


----------



## Skim

her face look like a catchers mit.


----------



## BlackDawg

Skim said:


> my homie said it best, if u gonna be with a white girl, atleast make it a bad ass one, not a white bitch that white men dont even want.


AINT THAT THE DAMN TRUTH!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> my homie said it best, if u gonna be with a white girl, atleast make it a bad ass one, not a white bitch that white men dont even want.


They get fat and lazy after popping out these corn bread fed half negroz! 4-5 kids. Bitch wouldn't put a double cheese burger down!


----------



## sic713




----------



## payfred

sic713 said:


>


imma have to have you hit both my cars


----------



## sic713

payfred said:


> imma have to have you hit both my cars


lol.. thought youll like that,, its a old one.. was under a inch of dirt.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

96ROADMASTER said:


> They get fat and lazy after popping out these corn bread fed half negroz! 4-5 kids. Bitch wouldn't put a double cheese burger down!


LOL blame ******!

Maybe if u were not such a degenerate u would know what a balanced meal is


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> her face look like a catchers mit.





ONE8SEVEN said:


> LOL blame ******!
> 
> Maybe if u were not such a degenerate u would know what a balanced meal is


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


>


REAL FUCCIN NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Good lord!


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


>


damn sicness!


----------



## plague

a older lowriding guy was saying that the gypsy rose impala made the car popular and was a high standard and made most people look to the impala, just another view


----------



## plague

sic713 said:


>


yeah this is nice i really lke them bright colors loud and bold


----------



## ragrider 1966

plague said:


> a older lowriding guy was saying that the gypsy rose impala made the car popular and was a high standard and made most people look to the impala, just another view


Not True . It just a preference on what people like . I personally love Impalas and Own 2 of them. It just something about seeing that hood stretched out before me and saving a piece of history for me. Not to mention they hold their value so It allows for upgrades just In case you wanna move up "In the ranks" :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> damn sicness!


thx skim.. this roberts car from kustoms.. waiting on frame next..


P.E. PREZ said:


> REAL FUCCIN NICE HOMIE :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


plague said:


> yeah this is nice i really lke them bright colors loud and bold


:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. KING


----------



## Skim

x2334&7788


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DR. KING


x Infinity


----------



## .TODD

hey everyone


----------



## P.E. PREZ

.TODD said:


> hey everyone


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> x Infinity


WUTT UP LOCO :wave: MY BAD DR. KING:biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP LOCO :wave: MY BAD DR. KING:biggrin:


its all good over here, dont trip a lot of people do


----------



## .TODD

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


whats the science PE


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## P.E. PREZ

.TODD said:


> whats the science PE


JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT WORK, HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## Jack Bauer

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. KING


Didn't know it was Rodneys bday. Happy Bday Rodney.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Jack Bauer said:


> Didn't know it was Rodneys bday. Happy Bday Rodney.


You need help!


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Jack Bauer said:


> Didn't know it was Rodneys bday. Happy Bday Rodney.


LMAO!:roflmao:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Jack Bauer said:


> Didn't know it was Rodneys bday. Happy Bday Rodney.


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## algonuevo

So i am lookn to get into lowriders......can someone tell me if you can make any car a lowrider


----------



## regal ryda

algonuevo said:


> So i am lookn to get into lowriders......can someone tell me if you can make any car a lowrider


you can but it depends on how thick your skin is, we all have a idea of what a "lowrider" should be but everyones vision is different, some people clown on 4drs and non gm cars others will only roll an Impala or Lac......

I'll tell you this build what you want and can afford and fuck the next man...FYI this aint a cheap thing if you doing it right, do it right the 1st time saves you time and money in the long run


----------



## algonuevo

I kno it is nt cheap....i do hv a 4 door but i want it to b different n stand out as a part of me.. i see a lot of car clubs but little variation.....i just want to b different....i am startn slow n go work way up....


----------



## westcoastlowrider

hey guys we are having a big LA whittier blvd cruise and ending at a drive in movie We would like to see you and all your homies show up at this we wanna show how we do it in LA with a big turn out

1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

algonuevo said:


> I kno it is nt cheap....i do hv a 4 door but i want it to b different n stand out as a part of me.. i see a lot of car clubs but little variation.....i just want to b different....i am startn slow n go work way up....


That's what a few of us been saying for years! But like stated above your Gona get a lot of know it alls and so called purist.


----------



## algonuevo

Is there another forum where they talk about building and stuff.....i really need to get some contacts built.....


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## N.O.Bricks

regal ryda said:


> you can but it depends on how thick your skin is, we all have a idea of what a "lowrider" should be but everyones vision is different, some people clown on 4drs and non gm cars others will only roll an Impala or Lac......
> 
> I'll tell you this build what you want and can afford and fuck the next man...FYI this aint a cheap thing if you doing it right, do it right the 1st time saves you time and money in the long run


:werd:


----------



## allwest

It may just be me,and you may have to be from L.A. to feel this but,,I remember when riding was different a few examples of what i mean.When you used to hit the SHAW on sunday
1. you couldnt have a junk yard cars with no front clip or bumpers or interior,,, but get switches and D's and say you were a lowrider.
2. You had to have a CHEVY ,BROUGHAM ,REGAL OR CUTLSS, M.C. OR LUXARY SPORT or COUPE (and they were CLEAN ass hell and people DROVE them not pull em)
3. You couldnt have mis match or the wrong pieces on your car like people do now(64 with 63 or 62 interior parts,i see it often)
4. People bumped stuff like MORE BOUNCE or WEST COAST POPLOCK
5. With 5 20's and skirts were a must

This aint a dis to anyone,,I just had to ask cuz when I was a kid thats what made me wanna start ridin Im only 30 and from what i see things arent the same.
Does anybody feel me???????


----------



## SHAMROCK

allwest said:


> It may just be me,and you may have to be from L.A. to feel this but,,I remember when riding was different a few examples of what i mean.When you used to hit the SHAW on sunday
> 1. you couldnt have a junk yard cars with no front clip or bumpers or interior,,, but get switches and D's and say you were a lowrider.
> 2. You had to have a CHEVY ,BROUGHAM ,REGAL OR CUTLSS, M.C. OR LUXARY SPORT or COUPE (and they were CLEAN ass hell and people DROVE them not pull em)
> 3. You couldnt have mis match or the wrong pieces on your car like people do now(64 with 63 or 62 interior parts,i see it often)
> 4. People bumped stuff like MORE BOUNCE or WEST COAST POPLOCK
> 5. With 5 20's and skirts were a must
> 
> This aint a dis to anyone,,I just had to ask cuz when I was a kid thats what made me wanna start ridin Im only 30 and from what i see things arent the same.
> Does anybody feel me
> I feel u bra we got to bring all that back into play CLEAN SHIT it was about lowridin i havent seen ol


----------



## SHAMROCK

I haven't seen some good old school lowridin in a while even on the new videos jus hoppin i want to see lowridin also with some clean shit


----------



## allwest

SHAMROCK said:


> I haven't seen some good old school lowridin in a while even on the new videos jus hoppin i want to see lowridin also with some
> I get tired of seeing ppl hop junk cars,,there used to b clean street cars tha stayd bumper checkin


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX

RIP Terry Anderson


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## RdnLow63

DKM ATX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PICS HOMIE :thumbsup: BACC DOWN MEMORY LANE :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

ANY BODY GOT REVERB UNITS IN THEIR CAR? REMEMBER THE OLD MOTOROLA VIBRASONIC? I'VE BEEN MAKING MY REVERB BY USING SOFTWARE


----------



## 187PURE

ECHO MATES WAS THE SHIT TOO


----------



## cobrakarate

now this is what Im talkin about -- old school lowrider pix from back in the day. keep it coming.


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP COBE? WAS READING YOUR SIG.. YEAH MAN I FEEL YA, ONCE I SINK MY TEETH INTO A RAG 4, I'LL HAVE JUST 2 SWITCHES FOR THAT FRONT AND BACKIN ACTION


----------



## DKM ATX

cobrakarate said:


> now this is what Im talkin about -- old school lowrider pix from back in the day. keep it coming.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

What wrong is how LRM is not putting any of these rides in the history spreads


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> ANY BODY GOT REVERB UNITS IN THEIR CAR? REMEMBER THE OLD MOTOROLA VIBRASONIC? I'VE BEEN MAKING MY REVERB BY USING SOFTWARE


Fill me in, I've been wanting a reverb for the coupe all year but they're super expensive for real old school ones. Put me on game. BTW, the ol skoo pics are where it's at. I rearely see the black history (pre early 90's) pics, so I'm loving this!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Jack Bauer said:


> Didn't know it was Rodneys bday. Happy Bday Rodney.


Plus dis foo just got another DUI. WOW. SOme ppl neva learn.


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Fill me in, I've been wanting a reverb for the coupe all year but they're super expensive for real old school ones. Put me on game. BTW, the ol skoo pics are where it's at. I rearely see the black history (pre early 90's) pics, so I'm loving this!


THERE OUT THERE.. DJ VEGAS USED TO MAKE REVERB MUSIC TOO. I STARTED MAKING MY OWN 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## Lowridingmike

I mean is there a way to make a reverb like the ol skool ones? Where I don't have to play on a computer mastering each track in reverb. I'd rather put a c.d., tape or 8track in and have whatever I wanna play reverbed.


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS PICS HOMIE :thumbsup: BACC DOWN MEMORY LANE :yes:


x2 nice set of pics


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> THERE OUT THERE.. DJ VEGAS USED TO MAKE REVERB MUSIC TOO. I STARTED MAKING MY OWN 2 YEARS AGO


DJ VEGAS IS WHERE I GET MINE FROM :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> I mean is there a way to make a reverb like the ol skool ones? Where I don't have to play on a computer mastering each track in reverb. I'd rather put a c.d., tape or 8track in and have whatever I wanna play reverbed.


YOU GOTTA KEEP UP WITH THE TIMES HOMIE.. ONCE YOU PRACTICE, YOU'LL GET BETTER AT IT AND DON'T HAVE TO RELY ON OTHERS


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> DJ VEGAS IS WHERE I GET MINE FROM :yes:


YUP, HE'S THE MAN.. BTW, HOW MANY PEOPLE THINK DJ VEGAS IS FROM LAS VEGAS? LOL


----------



## 187PURE

A ***** TEX MY PHONE LAST NIGHT AND THREATEND ME.. TALKING BOUT IF I DON'T LEAVE HIS GIRL ALONE HE WAS GONNA DRINK MY MILK LOL.. I GUESS HE TRIED TO PULL A OL SKOOL MOVE AS IF TO SAY HE'S THE BIG BAD BULLY IN SCHOOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> A ***** TEX MY PHONE LAST NIGHT AND THREATEND ME.. TALKING BOUT IF I DON'T LEAVE HIS GIRL ALONE HE WAS GONNA DRINK MY MILK LOL.. I GUESS HE TRIED TO PULL A OL SKOOL MOVE AS IF TO SAY HE'S THE BIG BAD BULLY IN SCHOOL


That's some lay it low shit! Texting a threat! You'll to hard for me up there in the big city!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> YUP, HE'S THE MAN.. BTW, HOW MANY PEOPLE THINK DJ VEGAS IS FROM LAS VEGAS? LOL


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## sic713

:wave: fill me in..whos dj vegas?? :dunno:


----------



## KDUB11

:dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

KDUB11 said:


> :dunno:


Really? That's low rider g music?


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> A ***** TEX MY PHONE LAST NIGHT AND THREATEND ME.. TALKING BOUT IF I DON'T LEAVE HIS GIRL ALONE HE WAS GONNA DRINK MY MILK LOL.. I GUESS HE TRIED TO PULL A OL SKOOL MOVE AS IF TO SAY HE'S THE BIG BAD BULLY IN SCHOOL


dont know the story but hope you were not messing with someone elses lady, you just got to be careful with that kind of stuff lost a cousin to bullshit like that he was with the girl dude kicked in the door and killed both of them and then hisself, so be careful, theres lots of women out there, that kind of stuff aint cool at all if you dont know she had a man thats diffrent, but if u do thats wrong. just sayin cause it was posted


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


> :wave: fill me in..whos dj vegas?? :dunno:


HE IS A BROTHA FROM COMPTON WHO RECORDS OLDIES IN REVERB. THE BEST IMO


----------



## P.E. PREZ

KDUB11 said:


> :dunno:


:nono: THAT AIN'T HIM HOMIE HE'S A LOT OLDER


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> That's some lay it low shit! Texting a threat! You'll to hard for me up there in the big city!


Your dumbass don't even know how to use "you'll" in a sentence.


----------



## sic713

P.E. PREZ said:


> HE IS A BROTHA FROM COMPTON WHO RECORDS OLDIES IN REVERB. THE BEST IMO


ahhh i see..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats up peoples...long time.


----------



## Charger_on_22's

DKM ATX said:


>


Man! I love me some ol skool Camaros and Trans Ams!:thumbsup:


----------



## heartofthacity

Damn this whole time I thought this topic was for cars painted black :rofl: damn... Waddup brothaz, this is Dezzy up here in Seattle


----------



## heartofthacity




----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> dont know the story but hope you were not messing with someone elses lady, you just got to be careful with that kind of stuff lost a cousin to bullshit like that he was with the girl dude kicked in the door and killed both of them and then hisself, so be careful, theres lots of women out there, that kind of stuff aint cool at all if you dont know she had a man thats diffrent, but if u do thats wrong. just sayin cause it was posted


 THE BITCH WHISPERED HER NUMBER IN MY EAR AT MY HOMEBOY'S FUNERAL. I GUESS THE ***** GOT A HOLD OF HER PHONE AND READ MY TEXTES. TO MAKE MATTERS WORSE, I'M FUCKIN HER COUSIN.. BUT THE BITCH LET ME PLAY WITH HER BUTT WHEN WE WAS ALL AT THE CLUB LAST WEEK.. THESE BITCHES AINT SHIT DOGG


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> dont know the story but hope you were not messing with someone elses lady, you just got to be careful with that kind of stuff lost a cousin to bullshit like that he was with the girl dude kicked in the door and killed both of them and then hisself, so be careful, theres lots of women out there, that kind of stuff aint cool at all if you dont know she had a man thats diffrent, but if u do thats wrong. just sayin cause it was posted


 BUT I FEEL WHAT YOU SAYING HOMIE.. I KNOW TWO ****** THAT GOT CAUGHT UP LIKE THAT.. YEARS AGO THEY AMBUSHED MY HOMIE EARL'S CAR OVER A BITCH.. MY LITTLE COUSIN TOLD ME ABOUT ANOTHER ***** THAT GOT LIT UP IN HIS CAR.. SAD THING IS HE WAS JUST DROPPING THE BITCH OFF


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> That's some lay it low shit! Texting a threat! You'll to hard for me up there in the big city!


 LET ME EXPLAIN SOMETHING TO YOU HOMIE.. ****** GET KILLED FOR NOTHING OR LESS OUT HERE, SO DON'T SPEAK ON MY CITY. SHIT, A ***** GOT POPPED OVER A BUTT SQUEEZE.. STORY WAS, SOME ***** SQUEEZED IS LITTLE SISTER BUTT, SO HE BEAT THE ***** DOWN. LITTLE ***** GOT MAD, WENT HOME AND GOT A GUN, RUNG THE *****'S BELL THAT WHOOPED HIS ASS, THEN SMOKED THE FOOL.. SOME ****** CAN'T TAKE AN OLD FASHIONED ASS WHOOPING, SO THEY RETALIATE WITH A GUN


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :nono: THAT AIN'T HIM HOMIE HE'S A LOT OLDER


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> HE IS A BROTHA FROM COMPTON WHO RECORDS OLDIES IN REVERB. THE BEST IMO


 I ALWAYS LIKED HIS FLAVOR. HE DID A LOT FOR CALI SWANGIN. LOTS OF HIDDEN TALENT IN COMPTON. I LOVE HITTING SWITCHES BANGING SOME DADDY V


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Whats up peoples...long time.


 I SEE THAT ROCK WASN'T HEAVY ENOUGH TO KEEP YOU UNDER IT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

LOL


----------



## 187PURE

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 427682
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


OH MY.. WHERE'S THIS THREAD AT? FCE WENT HARD (NO ****, NO DISSES)


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> :twak: :roflmao:


Post upthe real guy. Couse all I could find was that tekno mess too. Thought it was odd you'd like that.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ONE8SEVEN said:


> View attachment 427682
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


SIMONE!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> OH MY.. WHERE'S THIS THREAD AT? FCE WENT HARD (NO ****, NO DISSES)


FCE is a square that I should have never got cool with because he really don't like lowriding and have anything in common with the street life. He's the 100% opposite of me and my personality. He dissed me on here (which is fair play) cuz I dissed him on his Facebook page for acting like a bitch too damn much, putting lowriding down all the time as if he's above us (but still wanting to be around us), saying smart ass comments too all while leaching off his family and woman. So if anyone is fronting, it's him. He says I'm attention starved yet he's the one on this website and spending his money on a lowrider but at the same time, he don't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates. I just had to call all that shit out finally. Some people might now like me on here for whatever reason, but I'm not fake, put lowriders down or rip anyone off. 

But at least FCE and I know each other and declared ourselves. I don't have any idea who these other lames are that co-sign. Typical Cholo Stereo Type, Amazin' Caucasian is FCE though. I haven't wrote about this on LIL cuz I dissed him, he did the same so i left it at that. But some of you wonder what happened so there it is.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> FCE is a square that I should have never got cool with because he really don't like lowriding and have anything in common with the street life. He's the 100% opposite of me and my personality. He dissed me on here (which is fair play) cuz I dissed him on his Facebook page for acting like a bitch too damn much, putting lowriding down all the time as if he's above us (but still wanting to be around us), saying smart ass comments too all while leaching off his family and woman. So if anyone is fronting, it's him. He says I'm attention starved yet he's the one on this website and spending his money on a lowrider but at the same time, he don't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates. I just had to call all that shit out finally. Some people might now like me on here for whatever reason, but I'm not fake, put lowriders down or rip anyone off.
> 
> But at least FCE and I know each other and declared ourselves. I don't have any idea who these other lames are that co-sign. Typical Cholo Stereo Type, Amazin' Caucasian is FCE though. I haven't wrote about this on LIL cuz I dissed him, he did the same so i left it at that. But some of you wonder what happened so there it is.


CHALE HOLMES!!!

AYYYEEE YOU KNOW THAT ETHER BURNED YOUR SOUL LIL MAN..

But im not gonna speak on it in this topic, out of respect for this topic and what it represents holmes..


----------



## Jack Tripper

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> FCE is a square that I should have never got cool with because he really don't like lowriding and have anything in common with the street life. He's the 100% opposite of me and my personality. He dissed me on here (which is fair play) cuz I dissed him on his Facebook page for acting like a bitch too damn much, putting lowriding down all the time as if he's above us (but still wanting to be around us), saying smart ass comments too all while leaching off his family and woman. So if anyone is fronting, it's him. He says I'm attention starved yet he's the one on this website and spending his money on a lowrider but at the same time, he don't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates. I just had to call all that shit out finally. Some people might now like me on here for whatever reason, but I'm not fake, put lowriders down or rip anyone off.
> 
> But at least FCE and I know each other and declared ourselves. I don't have any idea who these other lames are that co-sign. Typical Cholo Stereo Type, Amazin' Caucasian is FCE though. I haven't wrote about this on LIL cuz I dissed him, he did the same so i left it at that. But some of you wonder what happened so there it is.





Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> CHALE HOLMES!!!
> 
> AYYYEEE YOU KNOW THAT ETHER BURNED YOUR SOUL LIL MAN..
> 
> But im not gonna speak on it in this topic, out of respect for this topic and what it represents holmes..


:drama:


----------



## fool2

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> FCE is a square that I should have never got cool with because he really don't like lowriding and have anything in common with the street life. He's the 100% opposite of me and my personality. He dissed me on here (which is fair play) cuz I dissed him on his Facebook page for acting like a bitch too damn much, putting lowriding down all the time as if he's above us (but still wanting to be around us), saying smart ass comments too all while leaching off his family and woman. So if anyone is fronting, it's him. He says I'm attention starved yet he's the one on this website and spending his money on a lowrider but at the same time, he don't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates. I just had to call all that shit out finally. Some people might now like me on here for whatever reason, but I'm not fake, put lowriders down or rip anyone off.
> 
> But at least FCE and I know each other and declared ourselves. I don't have any idea who these other lames are that co-sign. Typical Cholo Stereo Type, Amazin' Caucasian is FCE though. I haven't wrote about this on LIL cuz I dissed him, he did the same so i left it at that. But some of you wonder what happened so there it is.


----------



## payfred

Damn


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hmmmmm


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Post upthe real guy. Couse all I could find was that tekno mess too. Thought it was odd you'd like that.


LIKE WHAT? BY NOW PEOPLE KNOW MY STYLE. I'M OL SKOOL. AND WHY THE FUCK WOULD I POST UP DJ VEGAS? IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE LEGEND THEN YOU JUST ASSED OUT


----------



## 187PURE

BACK TO LOWRIDING: MY HOMEBOY IS TRYING TO CONVINCE ME TO CHANGE MY SPRINGS IN THE FRONT. HE SAID MAN YOU DONE HOPPED THEM SPRINGS ON THREE CARS. MY INCHES IS COOL TO ME. BUT I WAS HOPPING ON THEM SPRINGS FOR OVER 3 YEARS. WHAT YALL THINK?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> LIKE WHAT? BY NOW PEOPLE KNOW MY STYLE. I'M OL SKOOL. AND WHY THE FUCK WOULD I POST UP DJ VEGAS? IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE LEGEND THEN YOU JUST ASSED OUT


I guess I'm assed out then. 
Unless you tring to have a hop off. Don't worry with new springs fool! Get you some more bounce springs in there. You'll like em better!


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> I guess I'm assed out then.
> Unless you tring to have a hop off. Don't worry with new springs fool! Get you some more bounce springs in there. You'll like em better!


I WOULD HAVE TO BE A FOOL TO TAKE ADVICE FROM A NON LOWRIDING JACK ASS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

springs are less than a hundred bucks...do it.


----------



## 187PURE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> springs are less than a hundred bucks...do it.


yeah I might as well.. I'ma go ahead and breakdown and get me a piston pump too. My theory is, a piston will be less strain on the noids and batteries because the piston is providing pressure, thereby not requiring a lot of licks on the switch to throw the car in the air


----------



## 187PURE

JAMMERS, RED'S, AND KOOL AID HAVE THE BEST COILS IN MY OPINION.. NOT SURE ABOUT BLACK MAJIC. BUT STAY AWAY FROM CCE AKA PEE PEE STAIN


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

187PURE said:


> yeah I might as well.. I'ma go ahead and breakdown and get me a piston pump too. My theory is, a piston will be less strain on the noids and batteries because the piston is providing pressure, thereby not requiring a lot of licks on the switch to throw the car in the air


Yeah, try one. Just be careful it dont explode in your face. I'm weary of those after I seen what happined to the guy on here about 4 years ago.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hoppos is good too...and good customer service.


----------



## plague

never gets old


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> dont know the story but hope you were not messing with someone elses lady, you just got to be careful with that kind of stuff lost a cousin to bullshit like that he was with the girl dude kicked in the door and killed both of them and then hisself, so be careful, theres lots of women out there, that kind of stuff aint cool at all if you dont know she had a man thats diffrent, but if u do thats wrong. just sayin cause it was posted


the problem is ****** be trying to wife these chicks out here ESPCIALLY white girls that we tap and when that happens sometime we get a heart attached and we dont even know it and when another man steps to that chick its like hes steppin on our heart so its no longer about the the girl were registering it a personal challenge any body can pop off and make something off it but its takes a powerful man to cut his losses and say you know what it is what it is if she aint a good enough women to keep it movin when some spits than she aint worth mytime much less my life and everything else that follow i know i been down both roads....so now its like fuck em


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> LET ME EXPLAIN SOMETHING TO YOU HOMIE.. ****** GET KILLED FOR NOTHING OR LESS OUT HERE, SO DON'T SPEAK ON MY CITY. SHIT, A ***** GOT POPPED OVER A BUTT SQUEEZE.. STORY WAS, SOME ***** SQUEEZED IS LITTLE SISTER BUTT, SO HE BEAT THE ***** DOWN. LITTLE ***** GOT MAD, WENT HOME AND GOT A GUN, RUNG THE *****'S BELL THAT WHOOPED HIS ASS, THEN SMOKED THE FOOL.. SOME ****** CAN'T TAKE AN OLD FASHIONED ASS WHOOPING, SO THEY RETALIATE WITH A GUN


i can relate im here up top near scranton now but im orginally from NY 111th and jamaica . and bull shit like that used to happen everyday such a waste of life that ****** have tempers today no patience no reason.


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> the problem is ****** be trying to wife these chicks out here ESPCIALLY white girls that we tap and when that happens sometime we get a heart attached and we dont even know it and when another man steps to that chick its like hes steppin on our heart so its no longer about the the girl were registering it a personal challenge any body can pop off and make something off it but its takes a powerful man to cut his losses and say you know what it is what it is if she aint a good enough women to keep it movin when some spits than she aint worth mytime much less my life and everything else that follow i know i been down both roads....so now its like fuck em


YOU MAKE ALOT OF GOOD POINTS BIG DADDY THERES ALOT OF WOMEN OUT THERE , BUT I LOVE MY WHITE WIFE WE HAVE 6 KIDS TOGETHER AND BEEN MARRIED FOR 18 YEARS THIS MONTH, AND SHE BE PUTTIN IN WORK ON THE CARS WITH ME, LOT OF GOOD POINTS YOU TOUCHED ON


----------



## plague

IF SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TOLD ME ID MARRY A WHITE WOMEN AND BEEN LIVING IN UTAH I WOULD HAVE SAID THEY WAS CRAZY


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> YOU MAKE ALOT OF GOOD POINTS BIG DADDY THERES ALOT OF WOMEN OUT THERE , BUT I LOVE MY WHITE WIFE WE HAVE 6 KIDS TOGETHER AND BEEN MARRIED FOR 18 YEARS THIS MONTH, AND SHE BE PUTTIN IN WORK ON THE CARS WITH ME, LOT OF GOOD POINTS YOU TOUCHED ON


 damn ***** you better stay with her child support is gonna be a mother fucka


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> IF SOMEONE WOULD HAVE TOLD ME ID MARRY A WHITE WOMEN AND BEEN LIVING IN UTAH I WOULD HAVE SAID THEY WAS CRAZY


hell id marry a white women on the moon why not :dunno: i still dont like the sterio type that people give white girl black man but it comes with the terrirtory what can you do the key to that is finding a women that doesnt like you just because your black i cant stand bitchs like that


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> I guess I'm assed out then.
> Unless you tring to have a hop off. Don't worry with new springs fool! Get you some more bounce springs in there. You'll like em better!


Have you ever even owned any More Bounce springs? You dumb fuck they snap in half faster than you get fired from jobs. Pinche mamon.


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> never gets old


dope ass wheels.....but the ride :facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

Jack Bauer said:


> Have you ever even owned any More Bounce springs? You dumb fuck they snap in half faster than you get fired from jobs. Pinche mamon.


heard they were softies im good gonna go with the BMH silver 4 3/4 as i had in my regal loved those


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> damn ***** you better stay with her child support is gonna be a mother fucka


YEAH WHEN BEEN THREW IT ALL, SHIT ITS EXPENSIVE RIGHT NOW, MOST OF HER FRIENDS ARE BLACK SHE HASNT HAD TO HAVE A JOB IN OVER 10 YEARS THEY LIKE HOW COME I CANT GET A BROTHA TO TAKE CAR OF ME, RACE NEVER MATTERED TO ME ITS THE PERSON JUST LIKE LOWRIDING MY CLUB IS MOSTLEY MEXICAN I DONT SEE COLOR JUST PEOPLE


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> dope ass wheels.....but the ride :facepalm:


YOU HAVENT SEEN MY PINTO CRAZY HORSE?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Jack Bauer said:


> Have you ever even owned any More Bounce springs? You dumb fuck they snap in half faster than you get fired from jobs. Pinche mamon.



he is a nurse :roflmao:


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW  















































CAR WILL NEVER FLY A ROLLERZ PLAQUE BUT WANTED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFRENT AND WILL BE GOING TO VEGAS REDONE ONEDAY ​


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> YEAH WHEN BEEN THREW IT ALL, SHIT ITS EXPENSIVE RIGHT NOW, MOST OF HER FRIENDS ARE BLACK SHE HASNT HAD TO HAVE A JOB IN OVER 10 YEARS THEY LIKE HOW COME I CANT GET A BROTHA TO TAKE CAR OF ME, RACE NEVER MATTERED TO ME ITS THE PERSON JUST LIKE LOWRIDING MY CLUB IS MOSTLEY MEXICAN I DONT SEE COLOR JUST PEOPLE


same same same almost all of my club are mexican i got white brothas brown brothas black brothas all i see is a flag


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> HERE WE HAVE A 1979 PINTO COUPE, I BEEN WONDERING IF I SHOULD SELL THIS OR NOT, CAR HAS 130,000 MILES ON IT CUSTOM GRILL, CUSTOM PAINT, AND CUSTOM INTERIOR WITH A LITTLE WORK CAN BE A SHOW WINNER. THE WIRES HAVE A LITTLE BIT OF RUST BUT SHOULD CLEAN UP EASY, THE CAR HAS A MURAL ON THE REAR HATCHBAK LID AZTEC WARRIOR ON THE ROOF, AND HAS HORSES ON THE SIDE WITH DIAMOND STUDS IN THIER EYES THAT FOLLOW YOU WHEN YOU MOVE, ALSO HAVE A MOONROOF FOR THIS CAR. CAR HAS A CLEAN TITLE AND RUNS GOOD, YOU WILL NEVER SEE ONE OF THESE AT ANOTHER SHOW, YOU CAN BE DIFFRENT, I WILL TAKE A TRADE AND CASH OR JUST TRADES, LOOKING FOR 58-64 VERTS ONLY NO BEAT UP G-BODYS, NO PROJECTS OR THINGS LIKE THAT, JUST REALLY TESTING THE WATERS, CAR IS LOCATED IN UTAH, LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR WILL NEVER FLY A ROLLERZ PLAQUE BUT WANTED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFRENT AND WILL BE GOING TO VEGAS REDONE ONEDAY ​


well damn


----------



## Jack Bauer

.TODD said:


> heard they were softies im good gonna go with the BMH silver 4 3/4 as i had in my regal loved those


Used the more bounce 3 & the 4 tons. Ended up breaking several pair. Most of the time they'd break on he 3rd or 4th hit.


----------



## Jack Bauer

ONE8SEVEN said:


> he is a nurse :roflmao:


He lied about that too. The only truth was him getting fired from Dunkin Donuts for stealing.


----------



## .TODD

Jack Bauer said:


> Used the more bounce 3 & the 4 tons. Ended up breaking several pair. Most of the time they'd break on he 3rd or 4th hit.


:uh: aint that a bitch hate it when a company anywhere makes a good product and some rich fuck decides to fatten his pocket at the cost of a quality product.unfortunaly he stays rich because there will always be people that buy cheap shit and cut corners


----------



## .TODD

Jack Bauer said:


> He lied about that too. The only truth was him getting fired from Dunkin Donuts for stealing.


WTF would you steal from duncan donuts? hope it was in the safe and not in the toaster just sayin


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> well damn


:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> :roflmao:


whats good USO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> WTF would you steal from duncan donuts? hope it was in the safe and not in the toaster just sayin


I hooked some homeless kids up out the back door. Being a night baker 3rd shift. I didn't think nothing of it. But. Anyway. Big heart greedy owners. Got fired. Shit was even on camera! Taking racks down and just by passing the dumpster and giving them away.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> :uh: aint that a bitch hate it when a company anywhere makes a good product and some rich fuck decides to fatten his pocket at the cost of a quality product.unfortunaly he stays rich because there will always be people that buy cheap shit and cut corners


Never had a problem out the springs here in nc. But homie only runs 4 to 6 batts to nose. He get 40 plus. G body. Lincoln and a big body. He got them in all his rides.


----------



## Jack Bauer

.TODD said:


> :uh: aint that a bitch hate it when a company anywhere makes a good product and some rich fuck decides to fatten his pocket at the cost of a quality product.unfortunaly he stays rich because there will always be people that buy cheap shit and cut corners


This was around 12 years ago. The green and the black springs. They would snap like cast iron.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> I hooked some homeless kids up out the back door. Being a night baker 3rd shift. I didn't think nothing of it. But. Anyway. Big heart greedy owners. Got fired. Shit was even on camera! Taking racks down and just by passing the dumpster and giving them away.


As fat as you are, I'm sure management had a hard time believing YOU would give away food, especially donuts.


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER said:


> Never had a problem out the springs here in nc. But homie only runs 4 to 6 batts to nose. He get 40 plus. G body. Lincoln and a big body. He got them in all his rides.


Stop making shit up.


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> whats good USO


Just kickin it fam working hard on the 4 trying to get it right. Hope you can make it down Cinco De Mayo weekend for the picnic i


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> :roflmao:


hahahaha


----------



## Charger_on_22's

.TODD said:


> hell id marry a white women on the moon why not :dunno: i still dont like the sterio type that people give white girl black man but it comes with the terrirtory what can you do the key to that is finding a women that doesnt like you just because your black i cant stand bitchs like that


Why do black fools always go after white women?


----------



## 187PURE

Jack Bauer said:


> As fat as you are, I'm sure management had a hard time believing YOU would give away food, especially donuts.


:roflmao:


----------



## 502Regal

plague said:


> YEAH WHEN BEEN THREW IT ALL, SHIT ITS EXPENSIVE RIGHT NOW, MOST OF HER FRIENDS ARE BLACK SHE HASNT HAD TO HAVE A JOB IN OVER 10 YEARS THEY LIKE HOW COME I CANT GET A BROTHA TO TAKE CAR OF ME, RACE NEVER MATTERED TO ME ITS THE PERSON JUST LIKE LOWRIDING MY CLUB IS MOSTLEY MEXICAN I DONT SEE COLOR JUST PEOPLE


Wow. I don't even wanna start on this convo. My white baby mamma has tried to send me through the biz (she has a "black temper" and I have to remind her she ain't black and will not be taken seriously when she points her finger and rolls her neck. As a matter of fact that's the reason she's living with her mom no job no nothing now.) People won'teven let her work b/c she wanna be such a hard @ss but in reality she's a soft batch of cookies. But I will says she's been an AMAZING mother,contributes to my lowriding ( even bought one of my cars) and no matter what I've done to her, she's shown her love fa me is more serious than what her family thinks about her (running back to me after I put her out and fucked around type shit), Back when I got hempt up a while ago she was the rider putting my moeny where it need to be, keeping my evercom on, takign care of things while my hand swere tied, I mean I can trust her with my life. However she's so young and caught up on this "bad bitch" image if it comes to somethign simple like trusting her not to say some complete dumb shit that'll make me wanna back hand her in public is way too much to ask. WTF? I've been told to hang in there she'll eventually grow up by a few wiser folk. I've been told to leave her, I'm a moron, ***** you paying $33 a week in child support and got the kid on your two off days, you got it made, getchu anotha bad one.. Ugghhh All I know for certain is to lowride. I haven't a clue bout deez females?? I'll be honest though, it has been cheaper to keep her this last week or so I let her stay. She gets food stamps and have meal waitin on a brotha when he get off..:sprint:


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> :roflmao:


LMAO That was funny. Wasn't ready for that.


----------



## 502Regal

Charger_on_22's said:


> Why do black fools always go after white women?


You want me to be honest? They buy our dope.:rimshot:


----------



## BarneyRubble

Slowridingmike said:


> You want me to be racistt? They buy our dope.:rimshot:


fixt


----------



## 502Regal

BarneyRubble said:


> fixt


ugh :facepalm:


----------



## plague

Charger_on_22's said:


> Why do black fools always go after white women?


I don't know any black guys that go after white women so I can't speak on that , I can only speak on myself it wasnt that way for me didn't say I'm gonna go find a white lady but I know I wouldn't won't to be without her no matter her race don't matter to me to each his own that's what makes this world and if we all were the same this world would be messed up
,like everybody building the same car it's your life, I could care less what someone thinks I posted alittle of my life up here don't care what someone thinks, still am black as ever, I may not live in the hood anymore but I would never want my kids to see what I had to see as a kid period


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Ayeee what I don't get is most black guys that wife up white women, are like this. Not trying to start a debate, just don't get it :dunno:


----------



## plague

But how can you say that most, that's like sayin everyone that lives in the hood with a new car with big wheels or a lowrider under the age of 25 is in the game but that's not true, so my question is since this video is posted what is acting black and acting white always heard that but don't know how u can act like a race?


----------



## plague

A debate or conversation is okay it's a forum


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

plague said:


> But how can you say that most, that's like sayin everyone that lives in the hood with a new car with big wheels or a lowrider under the age of 25 is in the game but that's not true, so my question is since this video is posted what is acting black and acting white always heard that but don't know how u can act like a race?


I'm just saying most preach this pro black idea, white men the devil, white men the enemy. But marry white women??

Not saying everyone is like that, who you love, marry, have kids with is you business.


----------



## 502Regal

plague said:


> But how can you say that most, that's like sayin everyone that lives in the hood with a new car with big wheels or a lowrider under the age of 25 is in the game but that's not true, so my question is since this video is posted what is acting black and acting white always heard that but don't know how u can act like a race?


lol I'm from Kentucky, If you "act white" theres nobody to tell the difference anywayz? I dunno bout "acting white" I do know you have to "act like you got soem sense" no matter what color you are or more than likely unless you are in the game you will have....... NOTHING!


----------



## plague

What I ment by game means illegal stuff, you can have anything if you work hard for it, you don't have to do illegal stuff everyone that has a nice car don't sell dope, there is some nice rides coming out of Kentucky for years and years


----------



## 187PURE

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMEBOY.. HE WAS ALL EXCITED BRAGGING ABOUT MOOG BALL JOINTS IS BETTER THAN THE NAPPA (OR SO CALLED "UNBREAKABLE") BALL JOINTS. ANSWERS/OPPINIONS PLEASE!


----------



## DIPN714

187PURE said:


> JAMMERS, RED'S, AND KOOL AID HAVE THE BEST COILS IN MY OPINION.. NOT SURE ABOUT BLACK MAJIC. BUT STAY AWAY FROM CCE AKA PEE PEE STAIN


kool aid got da coils


----------



## DIPN714

187PURE said:


> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMEBOY.. HE WAS ALL EXCITED BRAGGING ABOUT MOOG BALL JOINTS IS BETTER THAN THE NAPPA (OR SO CALLED "UNBREAKABLE") BALL JOINTS. ANSWERS/OPPINIONS PLEASE![/QUOTE
> all ball joints break;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 187PURE

DIPN714 said:


> kool aid got da coils


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

DIPN714 said:


> 187PURE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY HOMEBOY.. HE WAS ALL EXCITED BRAGGING ABOUT MOOG BALL JOINTS IS BETTER THAN THE NAPPA (OR SO CALLED "UNBREAKABLE") BALL JOINTS. ANSWERS/OPPINIONS PLEASE![/QUOTE
> all ball joints break;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> 
> 
> 
> I HEAR YOU BUT I AINT GONNA PUT AUTOZONE VALUE CRAFT BALL JOINTS ON MY RIDE
Click to expand...


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> What I ment by game means illegal stuff, you can have anything if you work hard for it, you don't have to do illegal stuff everyone that has a nice car don't sell dope, there is some nice rides coming out of Kentucky for years and years


I AINT KNOCKING A ***** WIT A DOPE SACK. DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO TO PROVIDE THE MEANS.. IT'S JUST MY INDIVIDUAL CHOICE TO GET A J-O-B


----------



## 187PURE

PLAGUE YOU STILL GOT 90 COUPE MOLDINGS?


----------



## 187PURE

I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR A GOLD NARDI 390MM


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> PLAGUE YOU STILL GOT 90 COUPE MOLDINGS?


yes, molded and in primor 450 shipped and they come with clips for the four pieces the 2 door pieces and the ones under the quater glass the ones on payfreds caddy are the ones my boy did


----------



## Charger_on_22's

plague said:


> I don't know any black guys that go after white women so I can't speak on that , I can only speak on myself it wasnt that way for me didn't say I'm gonna go find a white lady but I know I wouldn't won't to be without her no matter her race don't matter to me to each his own that's what makes this world and if we all were the same this world would be messed up
> ,like everybody building the same car it's your life, I could care less what someone thinks I posted alittle of my life up here don't care what someone thinks, still am black as ever, I may not live in the hood anymore but I would never want my kids to see what I had to see as a kid period


Well I'm Chicano and my first marriage was to a Mexican women. She turned out to be a bitch and now I'm with a white woman who makes me happy. I didn't intend to be with a white woman, but she is one hellauva woman. I just want to give u guys a jab in the ribs.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> FCE is a square that I should have never got cool with because he really don't like lowriding and have anything in common with the street life. He's the 100% opposite of me and my personality. He dissed me on here (which is fair play) cuz I dissed him on his Facebook page for acting like a bitch too damn much, putting lowriding down all the time as if he's above us (but still wanting to be around us), saying smart ass comments too all while leaching off his family and woman. So if anyone is fronting, it's him. He says I'm attention starved yet he's the one on this website and spending his money on a lowrider but at the same time, he don't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates. I just had to call all that shit out finally. Some people might now like me on here for whatever reason, but I'm not fake, put lowriders down or rip anyone off.
> 
> But at least FCE and I know each other and declared ourselves. I don't have any idea who these other lames are that co-sign. Typical Cholo Stereo Type, Amazin' Caucasian is FCE though. I haven't wrote about this on LIL cuz I dissed him, he did the same so i left it at that. But some of you wonder what happened so there it is.


*DISCLAIMER:* _Black Lowriders, I apologize in advance for corresponding with this non-black dead beat in your topic. Section 6 of my response provides an appropriate forum for all future correspondence. Providing CF complies with Section 6, I will post all future correspondence there. Perhaps you folks might encourage CF to reply in the appropriate forum should he drag it in here. I'm concerned excessive banter will draw unwanted traffic from LIL's elite OT division. _



*COPING WITH DEFEAT: THE AFTERMATH OF CRENSHAW'S FINEST ANNUAL REVIEW*

* 1) LATE RESPONSE TO SNEAK UNDER THE RADAR*
CF, you have been hiding for 3 months and now have the audacity to sneak this dookie on here? The war is over. Please return to facebook and lament over why black woman don't fancy you. Conversely, you can continue to post more pics of half naked body builders if that makes you happy. 

* 2) OWNING OF THE YEAR*
While you were hiding and moderating your android phone website, the people of LIL held a vote on the best owning of 2011. I won by a landslide for writing the CF annual review. Thanks bro. Since you're an android phone website moderator, I'm sure you can appreciate the prestige in an online posting award. 

*3) ADDRESSING YOUR LATEST DELUSIONS*
I really shouldn't waste my time responding to your welfare antics, but why not. To make matters easier to decipher, I've broken down and addressed your grievances: 

_i) FCE don't like lowriding_
_ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life_
_iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF_
_iv) FCE is Leaching off of family and woman_
_v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates_

*i) FCE don't like lowriding*
Incorrect. I'm only mentioning this because it's kinda relevant, but FCE has a lowrider that is actually on the streets and has had two LRM features more than anything CF has had. Your baby mama who hasn't received any child support from you could tell you that It is implicit in lowrider ownership that one would generally like lowriding. 

*ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life*
Correct. I don't hang with dead beat security guards who moderate android websites and start mumbling when dudes from 18th street get in their face. BTW, you snitched on Tha Amazin Caucasian and had the original CF Annual Review topic deleted; street life indeed. 

*iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF*
Correct. I believe in taking care of my children and wife. You believe in the Rad Support before Child Support; and Dayton shoes before the baby's shoes. I also like woman, you hate them, but you do like muscle boys.

*iv) FCE is leaching off of family and woman*
Incorrect. At this juncture, I would like to add that you are more intellectually challenged than previously believed. Asides from the fact that I surprised my wife with an $80K car for the 10th year wedding anniversary, I'm an attorney and she stays home with the kids. I don't expect you to understand this since you kicked your daughter to the curb so you could finish your lowrider. Change the car's name from "Suicide Blonde" to "Suicidal Deadbeat."

BTW, of the four times I took you out in my lowrider, you wanted me to pay for lunch twice. I did once at Bilal's in Inglewood, but didn't at the 18th Street cruise spot back in your hotlink days. Although I did get into the Imperial's Show without cover, that came at no cost to you, so who's really leaching who? 

*v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates*
Incorrect. Not sure why this hurts your feelings, but you are being a bit redundant here; you already grieved about this. As stated above, I like lowriding. It's an okay hobby. I've never said all lowriders are degenerates, but a lot of them are. As for yourself, I don't think you are a degenerate; I know you are a degenerate. Incidentally, your baby mama and daughter agree. That's why your baby mama is ashamed to refer to your daughter with the last name Higuerva. Sad really. 

On a side note, can you stop grouping yourself with the other lowriders by saying "us." If I wanted to hang around people like you, I'd stop by the family courtroom where all the dead beats are getting sued. 


*4) CF FACEBOOK DELUSIONS *
As annoying as your continuous tirades were about dudes in skinny jeans "shaking their booties" and your hatred for the opposite sex, I did find these rants to hold a deminimus entertainment value. Needless to say, I eventually had to say something.

Now your facebook tirade against FCE had nothing to do with my dislike for dead beats and degenerates (I still have a copy of your post). Rather, you were spiraling into the abyss of your delusional psyche and arguing that I was scared to date black women. Huh? Over looking the fact that your are Native American, I'm married for 10+ years, and I'd rather date within my culture, you completely missed the point that I had just critiqued you on hating black woman. Put down the peyote. BTW, you may wish to seek therapy. I could be wrong, but you may be bi-sexual (this is a whole different discussion for another day). 

*5) GRANTING OF AN ONLINE POSTING PASS*
I'm granting you a one month pass to post on LIL. This comes with some restrictions. You can only post in Black Lowriders, Body Building, Santana, and your club topics. After the one month, I shall conduct an internal monthly review and will inform you if your pass has been revoked. 

*6) APPROPRIATE FORUM FOR FUTURE CORRESPONDENCE *
In the interest of saving the Black Lowriders from reading an online fight between a Native American Dreamer and a Pakistani Lowrider, you may address all future correspondence to the below topic located in the basement: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...-future-communications-here.html#post15086114

*7) COPY OF YOUR 2011 ANNUAL REVIEW*
Below is a copy of your 2011 Annual Review. Feel free to address any matter. 





Crenshaw's Finest 2011 Annual Review said:


> *DEGENERATE LOWRIDERS: THE LIFE AND DELUSIONS OF CRENSHAW'S FINEST*
> 
> _Exhibit A_





Crenshaw's Finest 2011 Annual Review said:


> Lowriding is plagued with problems. One of these problems are degenerates. Feel free to discuss. If you graduated middle school, you may read this.
> 
> This is Crenshaw's Finest Annual Degenerate Review and a response to some jibberish he posted on fb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw's Finest:
> 
> 
> *1. You aren't black. *
> 
> You are Native American. You may want to consider not saying the "N' word all the time. While some blacks folks might tolerate a non-black saying the "N" word, there are others that might not. Now your initial juvenile reaction may be to disregard this and say "F em", however, I caution you that one of these days you're gonna spit that word in front of the wrong person and get a real "pow wow." Most of my black friends would be displeased with your behaviour. Some of them would hurt you.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. You are a dead beat father. *
> 
> Several years ago, I asked you about your daughter and how often you see her. You replied you don't see her because at that point your focus was on finishing your car. You asserted that when the car is done (or I suppose near done), then you'll start to spend time with her. All your money was going into your car. This makes you a dead beat dad.
> 
> What's interesting is how you get real upset when people say "happy father's day" to a woman who is a single mother. Get over it friend. You failed.* I don't fault your baby momma for telling people that your daughter's last name is NOT Higuerva. *You aren't father "material." You prioritized a car over your own kid. Now I see you've done a few things with your daughter more recently, but it doesn't change the fact that for years, she was second to your car. What amuses me is how you clown men who are responsible fathers and ask that they refrain from talking about their "daddy duties." In essence, deep down in that twisted mind of yours rests a conscience. It irks you what a dead beat you are. You engage in avoidance techniques to escape an internal meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. You are not "street" and I doubt you ever were.*
> 
> You say "Kitchen" this and "Crip" that. Let's assess your street credibility:
> 
> a) When we were kicking it in Hollywood in July 2010, your ass was about to get handled by those three dudes from 18th Street. You started mumbling like 'Simple Jack' because they were saying you were from Latin Kings due to your black and yellow attire. If it wasn't for me storming up, they'd have worked your ass. The second I came up, they cooled down big time. I'm an attorney, not a banger, yet you were the one scared. How is that?
> 
> b) Little comments like calling someone a "square" or "hater" have never bothered me because I could care less what the bottom of society have to say. Interestingly enough, you recently called me a square. Not that I need too delve into this, but in the last fight I got in, I got attacked by 8 gang bangers, got stabbed twice and had a part of my arm bitten off. Yet, I laid out half of them, took the knife from one of them and he ended up with a stab wound to his head. You took on 8 hot links, drank 2 large Fantas, and then said "I'm from the Kitchen." No fool, you ate the kitchen.
> 
> c) You're employed as a security guard. You have a bic pen and mag lite. IMO, someone who fronts so hard about the streets shouldn't be a security guard. That career path seems counter intuitive to the image you try to push elsewhere. Moreover, you're also a moderator on an Android phone website and you're part of an online dead beat society called "the Mack Show." These things don't seem congruous with the "streets". Rather, they seem a bit "square" to me. Weenie.
> 
> Perhaps you should consider accepting the fact that you're not thug life. Lowriding doesn't need more degenerates or people pretending to be degenerates. I'm not sure which one is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> *4. You don't like women.*
> 
> All you do is whine about females and refer to women as hoes. You want them to be subservient to men. *You damn imbecile, you have a daughter. Do you really want some dude as shitty as yourself being in a relationship with her one day?* Again, I don't blame her mom for being ashamed of your last name and telling people she's not your kid. You were the mistake by the lake. Don't even come back at me and say that "she's a queen" non-sense. You haven't been in your kids life because you're a 'Grade A' dead beat dad.
> 
> On a side note, I told you about enrolling in school to advance your job opportunities and you replied that you first want to build your car. That is remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> *5. You're not in a position to clown a woman on how she looks.
> *
> I'm not trying to be a captain, but come on dude, have you seen yourself in the mirror lately? I never comment on how someone looks because that is mean and I (or someone I love) could end up that way were God to choose so. However, you aren't exactly a Brad Pitt looking dude to be critiquing others. I really hate to say this, but lets call a spade a spade; you're barely 5 feet, you're obese, you have little sausage fingers and a slightly large head. I'll leave it at that because
> I'll get too mean. You claim to be hitting the gym but you look like the same 'hot link downing' CF to me. Not trying to knock you. If you've had improvements, thats good. I was happy you put down the hot links and picked up the dumb bells.
> 
> 
> 
> *6. You don't have game, but you do front a lot. *
> 
> "Macks" like you always talk about things you're "gonna" do. Is this part of your "game"? Why not be slick about it and wait till you accomplish something, and then talk. I'll give you a few examples son:
> 
> a). On fb, you often write about your car. I recall you once saying "look for my car in the magazines and videos." Really? Your car isn't done yet. I have no doubt in my mind that your car will be featured in LRM. However, why sound like a douche bag. I can't stand people who brag about things they haven't done yet. My car was on the cover of the girls LRM this summer (I'm not saying that is anything special) and I'm told it is being featured next month in LRM, yet I don't go around boasting about it. In fact, this is the first time I'm publicly mentioning on LIL about the car being in LRM next month.
> 
> b) You went to the Mercedes-Benz website and built a CLS 550 and posted on fb that you built this car and you've got a plan to get it. Fronting much? Later on you're talking about buying a 90s era benz. What are you, Fundi? I get it if you don't have the chips right now, but why front about it? I hate mentioning myself because I don't want to draw more negativity, but I bought that new BMW and no one knew about it, not even my wife
> 
> 
> 
> *6. Quoting a homeless bum is bad PR.*
> 
> First off, realize you quoted a homeless bum from skid row named Wally Mutt. I gave him $2 to wash my window at the intersection and his squeegee didn't even have water. Secondly, lets talk about something more relevant. Your attitude is so poor, dudes in your own club don't seem thrilled with things you say. Heck, how many times has your club membership been pulled? I know at least two or three times in recent years. You couldn't even take care of the club's facebook page because you're so ass backwards. (no disrespect to the club, but this was relevant).
> 
> 
> 
> *7. You are starved for attention.*
> 
> Ass backwards statements are ubiquitous with CF. You once stated on fb that the North Hollywood Bank robbers were heroes. Dude, I know you want attention, but seriously? Stop it dead beat.
> 
> That is all for now.​


----------



## fool2




----------



## rivman

:roflmao:^^^


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

SIMONE!!!


----------



## littlerascle59

Charger_on_22's said:


> Why do black fools always go after white women?


Not true...., in most cases I've seen nowadays, might have been true back in the 90's and earlier. Shid..., my ole lady is white, she came after me, been with her for about two years now and this is my first interracial relationship. Honestly I've never been a big support of interracial relationships, I wasn't racist but I thought it'll be simplier for whites to stay with whites and etc; that way it won't be too much of a cultural clash within the relationship. That shit change when my ole lady sent me a pic of herself, I was like I gotta smash dat :cheesy: . I can tell you one thing tho, dem bushes are just as crazy as a Black or Pueto Rican chick. Alotta my white homies often ask me if she 'acts black', I be like naw mayne she eats alotta mayo and loves split pea soup. :|


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

DAM :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn! Angel. Your ass got handed. I don't know if I want your advise on building any more.


----------



## SEANZILLA

Son of a bitch :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> *DISCLAIMER:* _Black Lowriders, I apologize in advance for corresponding with this non-black dead beat in your topic. Section 6 of my response provides an appropriate forum for all future correspondence. Providing CF complies with Section 6, I will post all future correspondence there. Perhaps you folks might encourage CF to reply in the appropriate forum should he drag it in here. I'm concerned excessive banter will draw unwanted traffic from LIL's elite OT division. _
> 
> 
> 
> *COPING WITH DEFEAT: THE AFTERMATH OF CRENSHAW'S FINEST ANNUAL REVIEW*
> 
> * 1) LATE RESPONSE TO SNEAK UNDER THE RADAR*
> CF, you have been hiding for 3 months and now have the audacity to sneak this dookie on here? The war is over. Please return to facebook and lament over why black woman don't fancy you. Conversely, you can continue to post more pics of half naked body builders if that makes you happy.
> 
> * 2) OWNING OF THE YEAR*
> While you were hiding and moderating your android phone website, the people of LIL held a vote on the best owning of 2011. I won by a landslide for writing the CF annual review. Thanks bro. Since you're an android phone website moderator, I'm sure you can appreciate the prestige in an online posting award.
> 
> *3) ADDRESSING YOUR LATEST DELUSIONS*
> I really shouldn't waste my time responding to your welfare antics, but why not. To make matters easier to decipher, I've broken down and addressed your grievances:
> 
> _i) FCE don't like lowriding_
> _ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life_
> _iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF_
> _iv) FCE is Leaching off of family and woman_
> _v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates_
> 
> *i) FCE don't like lowriding*
> Incorrect. I'm only mentioning this because it's kinda relevant, but FCE has a lowrider that is actually on the streets and has had two LRM features more than anything CF has had. Your baby mama who hasn't received any child support from you could tell you that It is implicit in lowrider ownership that one would generally like lowriding.
> 
> *ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life*
> Correct. I don't hang with dead beat security guards who moderate android websites and start mumbling when dudes from 18th street get in their face. BTW, you snitched on Tha Amazin Caucasian and had the original CF Annual Review topic deleted; street life indeed.
> 
> *iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF*
> Correct. I believe in taking care of my children and wife. You believe in the Rad Support before Child Support; and Dayton shoes before the baby's shoes. I also like woman, you hate them, but you do like muscle boys.
> 
> *iv) FCE is leaching off of family and woman*
> Incorrect. At this juncture, I would like to add that you are more intellectually challenged than previously believed. Asides from the fact that I surprised my wife with an $80K car for the 10th year wedding anniversary, I'm an attorney and she stays home with the kids. I don't expect you to understand this since you kicked your daughter to the curb so you could finish your lowrider. Change the car's name from "Suicide Blonde" to "Suicidal Deadbeat."
> 
> BTW, of the four times I took you out in my lowrider, you wanted me to pay for lunch twice. I did once at Bilal's in Inglewood, but didn't at the 18th Street cruise spot back in your hotlink days. Although I did get into the Imperial's Show without cover, that came at no cost to you, so who's really leaching who?
> 
> *v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates*
> Incorrect. Not sure why this hurts your feelings, but you are being a bit redundant here; you already grieved about this. As stated above, I like lowriding. It's an okay hobby. I've never said all lowriders are degenerates, but a lot of them are. As for yourself, I don't think you are a degenerate; I know you are a degenerate. Incidentally, your baby mama and daughter agree. That's why your baby mama is ashamed to refer to your daughter with the last name Higuerva. Sad really.
> 
> On a side note, can you stop grouping yourself with the other lowriders by saying "us." If I wanted to hang around people like you, I'd stop by the family courtroom where all the dead beats are getting sued.
> 
> 
> *4) CF FACEBOOK DELUSIONS *
> As annoying as your continuous tirades were about dudes in skinny jeans "shaking their booties" and your hatred for the opposite sex is, I did find these rants to hold a deminimus entertainment value. Needless to say, I eventually had to say something.
> 
> Now your facebook tirade against FCE had nothing to do with my dislike for dead beats and degenerates (I still have a copy of your post). Rather, you were spiraling into the abyss of your delusional psyche and arguing that I was scared to date black women. Huh? Over looking the fact that your are Native American, I'm married for 10+ years, and I'd rather date within my culture, you completely missed the point considering I had just critiqued you on hating black woman. Put down the peyote. BTW, you may wish to seek therapy. I could be wrong, but you may be bi-sexual (this is a whole different discussion for another day).
> 
> *5) GRANTING OF AN ONLINE POSTING PASS*
> I'm granting you a one month pass to post on LIL. This comes with some restrictions. You can only post in Black Lowriders, Body Building, Santana, and your club topics. After the one month, I shall conduct an internal monthly review and will inform you if your pass has been revoked.
> 
> *6) APPROPRIATE FORUM FOR FUTURE CORRESPONDENCE *
> In the interest of saving the Black Lowriders from reading an online fight between a Native American Dreamer and a Pakistani Lowrider, you may address all future correspondence to the below topic located in the basement:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...-future-communications-here.html#post15086114
> 
> *7) COPY OF YOUR 2011 ANNUAL REVIEW*
> Below is a copy of your 2011 Annual Review. Feel free to address any matter.


damn.... talk about getting served without a condom. :rofl:


----------



## ars!n

DJLATIN said:


> damn.... talk about getting served without a condom. :rofl:


Damn FCE is going for owning of the year 2 years in a row :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN

ars!n said:


> Damn FCE is going for owning of the year 2 years in a row :rofl:


:bowrofl:


----------



## fool2

ars!n said:


> Damn FCE is going for owning of the year 2 years in a row :rofl:


:werd: getting in early this year too


----------



## FirmeJoe

littlerascle59 said:


> Not true...., in most cases I've seen nowadays, might have been true back in the 90's and earlier. Shid..., my ole lady is white, she came after me, been with her for about two years now and this is my first interracial relationship. Honestly I've never been a big support of interracial relationships, I wasn't racist but I thought it'll be simplier for whites to stay with whites and etc; that way it won't be too much of a cultural clash within the relationship. That shit change when my ole lady sent me a pic of herself, I was like I gotta smash dat :cheesy: . I can tell you one thing tho, dem bushes are just as crazy as a Black or Pueto Rican chick. Alotta my white homies often ask me if she 'acts black', I be like *naw mayne she eats alotta mayo and loves split pea soup*. :|



bwahahahahaha............. but oh yea FCE a fool


----------



## ars!n

fool2 said:


> :werd: getting in early this year too


didn't last years come out early in the year as well?


----------



## SPOOK82

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> *DISCLAIMER:* _Black Lowriders, I apologize in advance for corresponding with this non-black dead beat in your topic. Section 6 of my response provides an appropriate forum for all future correspondence. Providing CF complies with Section 6, I will post all future correspondence there. Perhaps you folks might encourage CF to reply in the appropriate forum should he drag it in here. I'm concerned excessive banter will draw unwanted traffic from LIL's elite OT division. _
> 
> 
> 
> *COPING WITH DEFEAT: THE AFTERMATH OF CRENSHAW'S FINEST ANNUAL REVIEW*
> 
> * 1) LATE RESPONSE TO SNEAK UNDER THE RADAR*
> CF, you have been hiding for 3 months and now have the audacity to sneak this dookie on here? The war is over. Please return to facebook and lament over why black woman don't fancy you. Conversely, you can continue to post more pics of half naked body builders if that makes you happy.
> 
> * 2) OWNING OF THE YEAR*
> While you were hiding and moderating your android phone website, the people of LIL held a vote on the best owning of 2011. I won by a landslide for writing the CF annual review. Thanks bro. Since you're an android phone website moderator, I'm sure you can appreciate the prestige in an online posting award.
> 
> *3) ADDRESSING YOUR LATEST DELUSIONS*
> I really shouldn't waste my time responding to your welfare antics, but why not. To make matters easier to decipher, I've broken down and addressed your grievances:
> 
> _i) FCE don't like lowriding_
> _ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life_
> _iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF_
> _iv) FCE is Leaching off of family and woman_
> _v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates_
> 
> *i) FCE don't like lowriding*
> Incorrect. I'm only mentioning this because it's kinda relevant, but FCE has a lowrider that is actually on the streets and has had two LRM features more than anything CF has had. Your baby mama who hasn't received any child support from you could tell you that It is implicit in lowrider ownership that one would generally like lowriding.
> 
> *ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life*
> Correct. I don't hang with dead beat security guards who moderate android websites and start mumbling when dudes from 18th street get in their face. BTW, you snitched on Tha Amazin Caucasian and had the original CF Annual Review topic deleted; street life indeed.
> 
> *iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF*
> Correct. I believe in taking care of my children and wife. You believe in the Rad Support before Child Support; and Dayton shoes before the baby's shoes. I also like woman, you hate them, but you do like muscle boys.
> 
> *iv) FCE is leaching off of family and woman*
> Incorrect. At this juncture, I would like to add that you are more intellectually challenged than previously believed. Asides from the fact that I surprised my wife with an $80K car for the 10th year wedding anniversary, I'm an attorney and she stays home with the kids. I don't expect you to understand this since you kicked your daughter to the curb so you could finish your lowrider. Change the car's name from "Suicide Blonde" to "Suicidal Deadbeat."
> 
> BTW, of the four times I took you out in my lowrider, you wanted me to pay for lunch twice. I did once at Bilal's in Inglewood, but didn't at the 18th Street cruise spot back in your hotlink days. Although I did get into the Imperial's Show without cover, that came at no cost to you, so who's really leaching who?
> 
> *v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates*
> Incorrect. Not sure why this hurts your feelings, but you are being a bit redundant here; you already grieved about this. As stated above, I like lowriding. It's an okay hobby. I've never said all lowriders are degenerates, but a lot of them are. As for yourself, I don't think you are a degenerate; I know you are a degenerate. Incidentally, your baby mama and daughter agree. That's why your baby mama is ashamed to refer to your daughter with the last name Higuerva. Sad really.
> 
> On a side note, can you stop grouping yourself with the other lowriders by saying "us." If I wanted to hang around people like you, I'd stop by the family courtroom where all the dead beats are getting sued.
> 
> 
> *4) CF FACEBOOK DELUSIONS *
> As annoying as your continuous tirades were about dudes in skinny jeans "shaking their booties" and your hatred for the opposite sex, I did find these rants to hold a deminimus entertainment value. Needless to say, I eventually had to say something.
> 
> Now your facebook tirade against FCE had nothing to do with my dislike for dead beats and degenerates (I still have a copy of your post). Rather, you were spiraling into the abyss of your delusional psyche and arguing that I was scared to date black women. Huh? Over looking the fact that your are Native American, I'm married for 10+ years, and I'd rather date within my culture, you completely missed the point that I had just critiqued you on hating black woman. Put down the peyote. BTW, you may wish to seek therapy. I could be wrong, but you may be bi-sexual (this is a whole different discussion for another day).
> 
> *5) GRANTING OF AN ONLINE POSTING PASS*
> I'm granting you a one month pass to post on LIL. This comes with some restrictions. You can only post in Black Lowriders, Body Building, Santana, and your club topics. After the one month, I shall conduct an internal monthly review and will inform you if your pass has been revoked.
> 
> *6) APPROPRIATE FORUM FOR FUTURE CORRESPONDENCE *
> In the interest of saving the Black Lowriders from reading an online fight between a Native American Dreamer and a Pakistani Lowrider, you may address all future correspondence to the below topic located in the basement:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...-future-communications-here.html#post15086114
> 
> *7) COPY OF YOUR 2011 ANNUAL REVIEW*
> Below is a copy of your 2011 Annual Review. Feel free to address any matter.


:drama:


----------



## 70monte805

:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## dameon

805montes a bitch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> *DISCLAIMER:* _Black Lowriders, I apologize in advance for corresponding with this non-black dead beat in your topic. Section 6 of my response provides an appropriate forum for all future correspondence. Providing CF complies with Section 6, I will post all future correspondence there. Perhaps you folks might encourage CF to reply in the appropriate forum should he drag it in here. I'm concerned excessive banter will draw unwanted traffic from LIL's elite OT division. _
> 
> 
> 
> *COPING WITH DEFEAT: THE AFTERMATH OF CRENSHAW'S FINEST ANNUAL REVIEW*
> 
> * 1) LATE RESPONSE TO SNEAK UNDER THE RADAR*
> CF, you have been hiding for 3 months and now have the audacity to sneak this dookie on here? The war is over. Please return to facebook and lament over why black woman don't fancy you. Conversely, you can continue to post more pics of half naked body builders if that makes you happy.
> 
> * 2) OWNING OF THE YEAR*
> While you were hiding and moderating your android phone website, the people of LIL held a vote on the best owning of 2011. I won by a landslide for writing the CF annual review. Thanks bro. Since you're an android phone website moderator, I'm sure you can appreciate the prestige in an online posting award.
> 
> *3) ADDRESSING YOUR LATEST DELUSIONS*
> I really shouldn't waste my time responding to your welfare antics, but why not. To make matters easier to decipher, I've broken down and addressed your grievances:
> 
> _i) FCE don't like lowriding_
> _ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life_
> _iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF_
> _iv) FCE is Leaching off of family and woman_
> _v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates_
> 
> *i) FCE don't like lowriding*
> Incorrect. I'm only mentioning this because it's kinda relevant, but FCE has a lowrider that is actually on the streets and has had two LRM features more than anything CF has had. Your baby mama who hasn't received any child support from you could tell you that It is implicit in lowrider ownership that one would generally like lowriding.
> 
> *ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life*
> Correct. I don't hang with dead beat security guards who moderate android websites and start mumbling when dudes from 18th street get in their face. BTW, you snitched on Tha Amazin Caucasian and had the original CF Annual Review topic deleted; street life indeed.
> 
> *iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF*
> Correct. I believe in taking care of my children and wife. You believe in the Rad Support before Child Support; and Dayton shoes before the baby's shoes. I also like woman, you hate them, but you do like muscle boys.
> 
> *iv) FCE is leaching off of family and woman*
> Incorrect. At this juncture, I would like to add that you are more intellectually challenged than previously believed. Asides from the fact that I surprised my wife with an $80K car for the 10th year wedding anniversary, I'm an attorney and she stays home with the kids. I don't expect you to understand this since you kicked your daughter to the curb so you could finish your lowrider. Change the car's name from "Suicide Blonde" to "Suicidal Deadbeat."
> 
> BTW, of the four times I took you out in my lowrider, you wanted me to pay for lunch twice. I did once at Bilal's in Inglewood, but didn't at the 18th Street cruise spot back in your hotlink days. Although I did get into the Imperial's Show without cover, that came at no cost to you, so who's really leaching who?
> 
> *v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates*
> Incorrect. Not sure why this hurts your feelings, but you are being a bit redundant here; you already grieved about this. As stated above, I like lowriding. It's an okay hobby. I've never said all lowriders are degenerates, but a lot of them are. As for yourself, I don't think you are a degenerate; I know you are a degenerate. Incidentally, your baby mama and daughter agree. That's why your baby mama is ashamed to refer to your daughter with the last name Higuerva. Sad really.
> 
> On a side note, can you stop grouping yourself with the other lowriders by saying "us." If I wanted to hang around people like you, I'd stop by the family courtroom where all the dead beats are getting sued.
> 
> 
> *4) CF FACEBOOK DELUSIONS *
> As annoying as your continuous tirades were about dudes in skinny jeans "shaking their booties" and your hatred for the opposite sex, I did find these rants to hold a deminimus entertainment value. Needless to say, I eventually had to say something.
> 
> Now your facebook tirade against FCE had nothing to do with my dislike for dead beats and degenerates (I still have a copy of your post). Rather, you were spiraling into the abyss of your delusional psyche and arguing that I was scared to date black women. Huh? Over looking the fact that your are Native American, I'm married for 10+ years, and I'd rather date within my culture, you completely missed the point that I had just critiqued you on hating black woman. Put down the peyote. BTW, you may wish to seek therapy. I could be wrong, but you may be bi-sexual (this is a whole different discussion for another day).
> 
> *5) GRANTING OF AN ONLINE POSTING PASS*
> I'm granting you a one month pass to post on LIL. This comes with some restrictions. You can only post in Black Lowriders, Body Building, Santana, and your club topics. After the one month, I shall conduct an internal monthly review and will inform you if your pass has been revoked.
> 
> *6) APPROPRIATE FORUM FOR FUTURE CORRESPONDENCE *
> In the interest of saving the Black Lowriders from reading an online fight between a Native American Dreamer and a Pakistani Lowrider, you may address all future correspondence to the below topic located in the basement:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...-future-communications-here.html#post15086114
> 
> *7) COPY OF YOUR 2011 ANNUAL REVIEW*
> Below is a copy of your 2011 Annual Review. Feel free to address any matter.


You need to just hang it up Chicken Eater...with all your legalese jargon. You write as if I can't come out the house or be seen in L.A. You know where I live, who I hang with...all that. So just keep trying to clown cuz the truth is, anyday now you'll sell your knocker and you'll never be in lowriding again. Maybe you'll be on here bashing lowriders as you always do but thats it. This lowrider thang ain't for you homie. Never was, i seen that in you thats why i busted you out finally in front of all your sand ***** people on your own FB page..and you went jihad on layitlow like a nerdy bitch. Example of your lame scary ass: how come your so private but like to hang with us..like a whiteboy who secretly likes big booty black bitches but soon as his trick as get's caught up in the ghetto shit it's right back to being white...same with your ali baba camel ass. you aint foolin' nobody playa. Not no more anyway. 

Like when you were at Munoz hydro shop in 909..and Tha Young G rolled up on you...he told me your halal eatin' ass was scared like a hoe who ain't paid up. You thought you were all safe out there...he told me this...this ain't me talkin'. You lames who bought up the 7 elevens are finally cashing out...and thats cool but keep that diaper hat wearin' shit and stay with your folks Muhammad. This game aint for you...sell your shit like you plan to and get the fuck on homie....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You gotta be a square from delaware to type like this lame.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

This is the same dude that told me all kinds of fuckin' times how it likes to park at LRM car shows and then leave the whole show to go pray to the east in his hotel room. Why? cuz he don't like the females how they dress, the mexican homies how they act and dress or the blacks how their ghetto..he just likes having his knocker there...I can't get down with that outlook..cuz I'm down with this...JD has more rep in lowriding than you lol...take your flyin' carpet riding ass on foo'


----------



## payfred

Fuck I'm I in the right topic? WTF


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll say this tho: we can handle this one of several ways..

When we see each other, we can take fade...you got like 2 feet and 100 pounds on me but i dont give a fuck I'll take a loss just to get down with your fatass..wont be the first time I've taken fades with a big corney lame...OR

When we see each other you can extend your koran and make peace...OR

You can continue to clown and have fun on here...

Do what you gotta do...the best thing you can do is stay away from me in your own lane with your knocker and we'll not say shit to each other. 

You keep pushin' the line after I let it go so now shit or get off the prayer rug weenie.


----------



## dameon

or you can pull drive byes, have car lit on fire and get people set up skys the limit


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

dameon said:


> or you can pull drive byes, have car lit on fire and get people set up skys the limit


I don't even know where this foo lives cuz he's embarrassed to have anyone who aint iraninan or whatever the fuck he is over his pad..real shit. I could pop his ass just on GP..but it dont call for any of that or fuckin' his car up...I plan on staying in lowriding..not in jail..that lame would probably prosecute me his damn self anyway...lol

This calls for takin' fade or leaving it alone....I want to leave it alone but whatever is clever feel me? It's up to him.


----------



## dameon

yeah fuk that guys a bully, handle your business the best way you can


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm a ghetto ass rider makin' minimum wage..I don't give a fuck when it comes down to it...If I sacrifice my kid for the love of the game what makes this fool think I wont do somthing more stupid...I can be degenerate if he wants it. He best leave me the fuck alone.

Fall back on this Mr. Seena Shah from Upland, Ca with the knocker.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

He's gonna come back and write some more cornball shit watch...man, I'm done on dude....how do i block this foo?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

aye holmes you were giving a spot to express your thoughts, not in here in the black homies topic


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> He's gonna come back and write some more cornball shit watch...man, I'm done on dude....how do i block this foo?


have some respect for the black peoples topic bro, theres a topic for your degenerate ass in the basement


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes you were giving a spot to express your thoughts, not in here in the black homies topic


Hi Seena Shah



MAKIN MONEY said:


> have some respect for the black peoples topic bro, theres a topic for your degenerate ass in the basement


Fuck the basment. I like this topic the most. Thats why you lames are in here cuz you like to fuck with me anyway...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

:drama:


----------



## dameon

MAKIN MONEY said:


> pinche mayates


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/324246-black-people-lowrider-arte.html


----------



## BigTim_79

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I'm a ghetto ass rider makin' minimum wage..I don't give a fuck when it comes down to it...If I sacrifice my kid for the love of the game what makes this fool think I wont do somthing more stupid...I can be degenerate if he wants it. He best leave me the fuck alone.
> 
> Fall back on this Mr. Seena Shah from Upland, Ca with the knocker.


you really gave up yo kid for lowriding?


----------



## fool2




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

BigTim_79 said:


> you really gave up yo kid for lowriding?


No. I just made building my car a priority without using the "family excuse" to not build it. I have a great relationship with my kid.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I'm a ghetto ass rider makin' minimum wage..I don't give a fuck when it comes down to it...If I sacrifice my kid for the love of the game what makes this fool think I wont do somthing more stupid...I can be degenerate if he wants it. He best leave me the fuck alone.
> 
> Fall back on this Mr. Seena Shah from Upland, Ca with the knocker.


So you admit that you sacrificed your daughters well being to work on a car that you can't afford to finish over a 12 year period. 

You call yourself crenshaws finest, yet you live in Hollywood with your mom.

Neither u or fce is black and you both bring your pansy ass Facebook arguments to this topic. Seriously arguing on Facebook is for goddamn pussies.


----------



## SIKSIX

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## rivman

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYUUUUUMM!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Jack Bauer said:


> So you admit that you sacrificed your daughters well being to work on a car that you can't afford to finish over a 12 year period.
> 
> You call yourself crenshaws finest, yet you live in Hollywood with your mom.
> 
> Neither u or fce is black and you both bring your pansy ass Facebook arguments to this topic. Seriously arguing on Facebook is for goddamn pussies.


Good lord!


----------



## BarneyRubble

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> *DISCLAIMER:* _Black Lowriders, I apologize in advance for corresponding with this non-black dead beat in your topic. Section 6 of my response provides an appropriate forum for all future correspondence. Providing CF complies with Section 6, I will post all future correspondence there. Perhaps you folks might encourage CF to reply in the appropriate forum should he drag it in here. I'm concerned excessive banter will draw unwanted traffic from LIL's elite OT division. _
> 
> 
> 
> *COPING WITH DEFEAT: THE AFTERMATH OF CRENSHAW'S FINEST ANNUAL REVIEW*
> 
> * 1) LATE RESPONSE TO SNEAK UNDER THE RADAR*
> CF, you have been hiding for 3 months and now have the audacity to sneak this dookie on here? The war is over. Please return to facebook and lament over why black woman don't fancy you. Conversely, you can continue to post more pics of half naked body builders if that makes you happy.
> 
> * 2) OWNING OF THE YEAR*
> While you were hiding and moderating your android phone website, the people of LIL held a vote on the best owning of 2011. I won by a landslide for writing the CF annual review. Thanks bro. Since you're an android phone website moderator, I'm sure you can appreciate the prestige in an online posting award.
> 
> *3) ADDRESSING YOUR LATEST DELUSIONS*
> I really shouldn't waste my time responding to your welfare antics, but why not. To make matters easier to decipher, I've broken down and addressed your grievances:
> 
> _i) FCE don't like lowriding_
> _ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life_
> _iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF_
> _iv) FCE is Leaching off of family and woman_
> _v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates_
> 
> *i) FCE don't like lowriding*
> Incorrect. I'm only mentioning this because it's kinda relevant, but FCE has a lowrider that is actually on the streets and has had two LRM features more than anything CF has had. Your baby mama who hasn't received any child support from you could tell you that It is implicit in lowrider ownership that one would generally like lowriding.
> 
> *ii) FCE has nothing in common with the street life*
> Correct. I don't hang with dead beat security guards who moderate android websites and start mumbling when dudes from 18th street get in their face. BTW, you snitched on Tha Amazin Caucasian and had the original CF Annual Review topic deleted; street life indeed.
> 
> *iii) FCE is 100% opposite of CF*
> Correct. I believe in taking care of my children and wife. You believe in the Rad Support before Child Support; and Dayton shoes before the baby's shoes. I also like woman, you hate them, but you do like muscle boys.
> 
> *iv) FCE is leaching off of family and woman*
> Incorrect. At this juncture, I would like to add that you are more intellectually challenged than previously believed. Asides from the fact that I surprised my wife with an $80K car for the 10th year wedding anniversary, I'm an attorney and she stays home with the kids. I don't expect you to understand this since you kicked your daughter to the curb so you could finish your lowrider. Change the car's name from "Suicide Blonde" to "Suicidal Deadbeat."
> 
> BTW, of the four times I took you out in my lowrider, you wanted me to pay for lunch twice. I did once at Bilal's in Inglewood, but didn't at the 18th Street cruise spot back in your hotlink days. Although I did get into the Imperial's Show without cover, that came at no cost to you, so who's really leaching who?
> 
> *v) FCE spends money on a lowrider but doesn't like lowriding and thinks we're all degenerates*
> Incorrect. Not sure why this hurts your feelings, but you are being a bit redundant here; you already grieved about this. As stated above, I like lowriding. It's an okay hobby. I've never said all lowriders are degenerates, but a lot of them are. As for yourself, I don't think you are a degenerate; I know you are a degenerate. Incidentally, your baby mama and daughter agree. That's why your baby mama is ashamed to refer to your daughter with the last name Higuerva. Sad really.
> 
> On a side note, can you stop grouping yourself with the other lowriders by saying "us." If I wanted to hang around people like you, I'd stop by the family courtroom where all the dead beats are getting sued.
> 
> 
> *4) CF FACEBOOK DELUSIONS *
> As annoying as your continuous tirades were about dudes in skinny jeans "shaking their booties" and your hatred for the opposite sex, I did find these rants to hold a deminimus entertainment value. Needless to say, I eventually had to say something.
> 
> Now your facebook tirade against FCE had nothing to do with my dislike for dead beats and degenerates (I still have a copy of your post). Rather, you were spiraling into the abyss of your delusional psyche and arguing that I was scared to date black women. Huh? Over looking the fact that your are Native American, I'm married for 10+ years, and I'd rather date within my culture, you completely missed the point that I had just critiqued you on hating black woman. Put down the peyote. BTW, you may wish to seek therapy. I could be wrong, but you may be bi-sexual (this is a whole different discussion for another day).
> 
> *5) GRANTING OF AN ONLINE POSTING PASS*
> I'm granting you a one month pass to post on LIL. This comes with some restrictions. You can only post in Black Lowriders, Body Building, Santana, and your club topics. After the one month, I shall conduct an internal monthly review and will inform you if your pass has been revoked.
> 
> *6) APPROPRIATE FORUM FOR FUTURE CORRESPONDENCE *
> In the interest of saving the Black Lowriders from reading an online fight between a Native American Dreamer and a Pakistani Lowrider, you may address all future correspondence to the below topic located in the basement:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...-future-communications-here.html#post15086114
> 
> *7) COPY OF YOUR 2011 ANNUAL REVIEW*
> Below is a copy of your 2011 Annual Review. Feel free to address any matter.


Awwwwwww shittttt niggrah


----------



## BarneyRubble

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I'm a ghetto ass rider makin' minimum wage..I don't give a fuck when it comes down to it...If I sacrifice my kid for the love of the game what makes this fool think I wont do somthing more stupid...I can be degenerate if he wants it. He best leave me the fuck alone.
> 
> Fall back on this Mr. Seena Shah from Upland, Ca with the knocker.


Aka deadbeat


----------



## BarneyRubble

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Fuck the basment. I like black cawk the most . Thats why i come in here cuz ****** like to fuck me, anyway...


Wtf :ugh:


----------



## sic713

payfred said:


> Fuck I'm I in the right topic? WTF


x2....


----------



## regal ryda

sic713 said:


> x2....


X62


----------



## DJLATIN

regal ryda said:


> X62


x84 :ugh:


----------



## BarneyRubble

CF is too much of a pussy for offtopic so his non black ass stays in the topic with his fav color cawk


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> X62


Man.. wheres a mod when one is ACTUALLY NEEDED? SKIM!!!!!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama::wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

so lemme get this straight......

typical cholo steriotype = Fried Checken Eater? 

and....

Jack Bauer = Rod Stewart?


.....the plot thickens. :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

what the hell!! Internet beef!!! Roflmao!!!


----------



## Jack Bauer

ROBLEDO said:


> so lemme get this straight......
> 
> typical cholo steriotype = Fried Checken Eater?
> 
> and....
> 
> Jack Bauer = Rod Stewart?
> 
> 
> .....the plot thickens. :roflmao:


Lmao.


Still not as funny as crenshaws finest trying to tell black dudes how to lowride in THIS topic.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Mods need to clean this mess up . Keep the drama bullshit in OT.


----------



## fool2

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> No. I just made building my car a priority without using the "family excuse" to not build it. I have a great relationship with my kid.


:wow: :uh:


----------



## bigswanga

:inout:


----------



## cobrakarate

Charger_on_22's said:


> Well I'm Chicano and my first marriage was to a Mexican women. She turned out to be a bitch and now I'm with a white woman who makes me happy. I didn't intend to be with a white woman, but she is one hellauva woman. I just want to give u guys a jab in the ribs.




same here bro. hung out with a girl and we got close. But if you GO after a girl just cause of race thats stupid. 

but here near Baylor in Waco Tx. you are surrounded by College girls so you end up with whats out there. AND they treat you like a star. Not like some loser that has to beg for their approval. I'm to old to do that.

Who needs to chase and get bad attitude???


----------



## cobrakarate

Jesus i been gone long and just read that stuff between FCE and CF I just had to play this video. Ya declare the winner Im not gettin into that stuff.


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> No. I just made building my car a priority without using the "family excuse" to not build it. I have a great relationship with my kid.


Thats just a nice way of saying youre a deadbeat Dad.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ROBLEDO said:


> so lemme get this straight......
> 
> *typical cholo steriotype = Fried Checken Eater? *


:no:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon. Was nice out! Who rode or worked on the ride? I had a kid day at museum.


----------



## illstorm

After reading the exchange between two Grown Ass Men....I now see the relationship between foolishness and time.....Both are selfperpetuating!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Pyrit

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I'm a ghetto ass rider makin' minimum wage..I don't give a fuck when it comes down to it...If I sacrifice my kid for the love of the game what makes this fool think I wont do somthing more stupid...I can be degenerate if he wants it. He best leave me the fuck alone.
> 
> Fall back on this Mr. Seena Shah from Upland, Ca with the knocker.


I don't see you doing a goddamn thing aside from talking about it on the net. If you were really gonna do something more stupid, you would be doing it not talking about it.

What I find funny is that the old pics Chuck got you with a few years back would clued most other people in to the fact that everyone sees through your facade. It's no wonder you only make minimum wage. You're an idiot.


----------



## payfred

Get that bullshit outta here it ain't funny


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Get that bullshit outta here it ain't funny


I actually agree. But would like a book DVD combo! 


Anyway. Sad news. Both those clean g bodies that rode a couple summers with us on capitol blv are on Craigslist. Ones building a street pro truck now. The other just leaving. Like durn!


----------



## regal ryda

low4ever said:


> what the hell!! Internet beef!!! Roflmao!!!


Ill be in the ville lata this evening


----------



## low4ever

regal ryda said:


> Ill be in the ville lata this evening


Oh word you gonna be in Fayetteville, NC? Damn homie I wish i would've known. Shit how long you gonna be here?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

payfred said:


> Get that bullshit outta here it ain't funny


yeah it is


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

MAKIN MONEY said:


> yeah it is


You hate black people..why are you even in this topic troll ?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

913ryderWYCO said:


> You hate black people..why are you even in this topic troll ?


i was linked here from the basement, never said i hate black people


----------



## regal ryda

low4ever said:


> Oh word you gonna be in Fayetteville, NC? Damn homie I wish i would've known. Shit how long you gonna be here?


I fly out to Afghanistan tomoro night


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ay crenshaw sup fool:drama:


----------



## dameon

makn money hates his own kind and sides with whity. he is what the mexican comunity call a coconut brown on the outside and white in the inside


----------



## fool2

goddamn ****** :angry:


----------



## fool2

And goddamn camel riders :angry:


----------



## heartofthacity

I'm out of this topic. This shit is garbage. Pages and pages without a single pic or an actual car. Just grown men bickering about shit they'll never do in real life. No wonder they erased this topic before. Deuces :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon! Was nice out. Me and kids road the rm durn gas went up yet again!


----------



## bigswanga

I do this for real. Wud up Riders?


----------



## 502Regal

bigswanga said:


> View attachment 429696
> 
> I do this for real. Wud up Riders?


sup. mines sitting still awaiting some attention. tax time is here, wrenches turnin, torpedo heaters on full blast! SO is the price of kerosene! lol


----------



## cobrakarate

hey bros can we get back to posting cool pics of lowriders and stories of why you got into this. and how can we get it back to where it was. and also how about old school pics of lowriders from the 70's and 80's. its cool that every now and then we may get into a disagreement but to keep it going online for weeks doesnt solve it at all. So. declare a winner on not and lets get back to daytons switches and paint. shout out to 187pure.


----------



## Skim

i got into it in 2005 up to then i was building vw bugs


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> yes, molded and in primor 450 shipped and they come with clips for the four pieces the 2 door pieces and the ones under the quater glass the ones on payfreds caddy are the ones my boy did


***** YOU TOLD ME 350 LAST TIME LMAO


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT UP COBRA.. TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME.. OH YEAH!


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN SKIM, 2005 REALLY? I STARTED IN 90 AND YOU GOT ME BEAT BY 20 YEARS LOL


----------



## 187PURE

THIS IS MY SUGGESTION, AND THIS AINT NO DISS TO NOBODY.. IF YOU IN THE SAME CITY OR CLOSE BY, THAN GET YOUR SCRAP ON. PLEASE BELIEVE IF A FOOL WOULD CHOOSE ME ON THE INTERNET I'D CHECK HIM ON THE STREET. ESPECIALLY IF HE LIVED IN PHILLY


----------



## Lroi

Man that 64 is cold! Anymore pics of it?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> WHAT UP COBRA.. TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME.. OH YEAH!


Means pay bills of here..:tears:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> THIS IS MY SUGGESTION, AND THIS AINT NO DISS TO NOBODY.. IF YOU IN THE SAME CITY OR CLOSE BY, THAN GET YOUR SCRAP ON. PLEASE BELIEVE IF A FOOL WOULD CHOOSE ME ON THE INTERNET I'D CHECK HIM ON THE STREET. ESPECIALLY IF HE LIVED IN PHILLY


:shh:


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> DAMN SKIM, 2005 REALLY? I STARTED IN 90 AND YOU GOT ME BEAT BY 20 YEARS LOL


man i grew up in So. Cal so i was always familiar with them but i never thought i would have one until 05 when i picked up my 96 big body. my second was the 62 rag i built in 06.


----------



## 502Regal

96ROADMASTER said:


> Means pay bills of here..:tears:


If lowriding is a bill I feel ya. This is the one time a year I actually get to spend what I want on my cars. The rest of the year it's chasing my tail tryna support the fam. Grown folk CHristmas right chyea!


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> man i grew up in So. Cal so i was always familiar with them but i never thought i would have one until 05 when i picked up my 96 big body. my second was the 62 rag i built in 06.


I HEAR THAT HOMIE.. MY ***** FROM PASEDENA JUST STARTED GETTING HEAVY INTO IT. BETTER LATE THAN NEVER. JUST DO IT


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> I HEAR THAT HOMIE.. BETTER LATE THAN NEVER. JUST DO IT


x2 qft


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> Means RAID THE BUFFET


FIXED


----------



## low4ever

I started in 94. I bought a 1985 regal from my fiance's at the time father. Still have my wife. Car got stolen bought another regal an 87 it get totaled. Bought another regal and it get hit but i fixed it. Been through alot with regal's lol. Working on a big body fleetwood frame off right now for about 3 yrs.


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> FIXED


I ain't mad. This lil nikka fittin to tear the bark outta some Cheddars. It's lunch time, either there or CHicago's! Raffertys go too much of my money as it is...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Started building lowrider bikes in 93...built my first low in 95


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> WHAT UP COBRA.. TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME.. OH YEAH!


got a punk ass 1500 back :uh: guess thats what happen when you aint got no kids well its enough to buy my new dekas and good start on my powder coated 72 spokes i suppose


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> If lowriding is a bill I feel ya. This is the one time a year I actually get to spend what I want on my cars. The rest of the year it's chasing my tail tryna support the fam. Grown folk CHristmas right chyea!


i gotta thank god i dont have anything i mean kids are a beautyful thing but bottom line they cost money which means less for you thats the cost of being a good father


----------



## .TODD

heartofthacity said:


> I'm out of this topic. This shit is garbage. Pages and pages without a single pic or an actual car. Just grown men bickering about shit they'll never do in real life. No wonder they erased this topic before. Deuces :uh:


i cant speak for everyone but this is my last build























































:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

this is my current build























maybe we didnt post are cars because car werent the topic at hand :dunno:


----------



## 502Regal

913ryderWYCO said:


> Started building lowrider bikes in 93...built my first low in 95


I'm back! Cheddars was FIRE! ANywayz... Loved lowriding cince I was 2 or 3, seen em in musice videos, and my unc and a few of his friends had em. My uncle had a 78 buick kelly green with green and gold flake, black phantom top w/ gold snap trim, gold everything by shellhappy, on gold bolt on roadsters. From then was hooked, got a subscription to LRM at age 5 ('94) (funny, people would look at me wierd being tha tyoung reading them b/c of the girls, I love my mom for letting me read em anywayz), built my first lolo bike in '99, had a few lolo models til then, went to my first car show (Carl Casper) when I was 3 haven't missed one since even when I lived in CHicago, featured in that show for my first time '04 with my kandy Green lolo schwinn, same year first LRM show in INDY, I won 1st in my class (mild), first car in '04 84 cutlass 4 door, wires, bucket seats, music, lowered, cut then sold to my uncle in '06, built my sound car '94 towncar painted on wires and vogues 4 10's 2 12's all sealed hittin 141 at Carl Casper for 3rd place S5 class. First and only audio trophy, car was totaled, bought '79 impala kandy orange w/ pruple guts, (police took it when I got popped), then '89 blazer, wires, lowered, 90's front end,(parted out), 84 caddi coupe on wires lowered (still got), '93 fleetwood juiced on wires (still got) and I'm 22 now.. Had a few other cars and ALOT of lowrider show bikes in between but those have been my main cars and bike that got recognition or I had my "1sts" in. Never thought I'd have or had whats been here even being a lowrider all my life and have to say it's been a blessing. Lowriding has taught me so much it's ridiculous one way or another. I can do or make anything with my hands and mind. ANYTHING. Due to lowriding. If I liked Basketball I'd be an idiot. Thank goodness I chose lowriding. lol


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> i cant speak for everyone but this is my last build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> this is my current build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we didnt post are cars because car werent the topic at hand :dunno:


I've been watchign this build and the ****** hating on other posts... Can't wait till you bring it out on em fam. DON'T SELL THIS ONE! lol Gonna swang? I'm sure...:yessad:


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> I've been watchign this build and the ****** hating on other posts... Can't wait till you bring it out on em fam. DON'T SELL THIS ONE! lol Gonna swang? I'm sure...:yessad:


yes sir to be honest i got rid of my regal because i wanted to step it up you can put as much money as you want into it itll always be a g body that was my first build and single pump aint easy motors would go and i would be down for a week waiting for them or how ever long now that im better im ready now. in addition that wish bone was to unstable on the freeway prevented me from many shows. so i wanted to get something that was more of a driver and stable will swang more and travel more car is build to be a driver.  you learn much from your first.people wanna hate because i stepped it up it is what it is.


----------



## .TODD

WILL NOT SELL THIS ONE HOMIE I PROMISE YA BE SURE TO CALL ME A CURSE ME OUT IF YOU SEE A SELLING THREAD. i only sell when im steppin up the only step up from this in my opinion is an impala i bust my ass to push on my car but i be honest with ya not hatin on anyone gettin they money but my huslte is honest thats slow money but its clean so there for i may not have as much as fast but ill get there. and i dont have impala money yet.


----------



## 187PURE

THERE'S BEEN SO MANY KILLINGS IN PHILLY, THE MAYOR IS OFFERING 20 GRAND TO ANYONE THAT SNITCHES


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> THERE'S BEEN SO MANY KILLINGS IN PHILLY, THE MAYOR IS OFFERING 20 GRAND TO ANYONE THAT SNITCHES


you know what that means homie! theyll be a whole lotta chargers a magnums now there for no reason. just broke ass ****** with new cars at they mamas house that snitched


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> ***** YOU TOLD ME 350 LAST TIME LMAO


I might have had some done at the time my prices are the best on here and that was with cores and the work is on point Mouldings look like they should can't. Go any lower daddy


----------



## plague

cobrakarate said:


> hey bros can we get back to posting cool pics of lowriders and stories of why you got into this. and how can we get it back to where it was. and also how about old school pics of lowriders from the 70's and 80's. its cool that every now and then we may get into a disagreement but to keep it going online for weeks doesnt solve it at all. So. declare a winner on not and lets get back to daytons switches and paint. shout out to 187pure.


To say I got into lowriding in 92 in Kansas city mo. We were always fixing up cars just not the lowrider style there was a shop around the block called Vargas auto Mexican cats who were doing cars and also a place called Luna and sons well it started off as just a fad something dopeman did with his money my boy Kevin I remember it like it was yesterday he bought a caddy coupe had them put in 4 pumas and daytons we diddnt know what we were doing hittin switches on the freeway and it caught on fire we didnt have a fire extingUsr and we had to watch it burn and he says fuck it I was kind of bored with it anyway, but that's how I got hooked since then I've had lots of custom cars but nothing beats a low with juice


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> I might have had some done at the time my prices are the best on here and that was with cores and the work is on point Mouldings look like they should can't. Go any lower daddy


YOU KNOW I WAS JUST THINKING BOUT THAT THIS MORNING ON MY WAY TO WORK.. YOU RIGHT, YOU DID SAY 350 WITH THE CORES, BY BAD


----------



## 187PURE

YEAH I STILL GOT MY CORES.. TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> I might have had some done at the time my prices are the best on here and that was with cores and the work is on point Mouldings look like they should can't. Go any lower daddy


WHAT U GOT?


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> To say I got into lowriding in 92 in Kansas city mo. We were always fixing up cars just not the lowrider style there was a shop around the block called Vargas auto Mexican cats who were doing cars and also a place called Luna and sons well it started off as just a fad something dopeman did with his money my boy Kevin I remember it like it was yesterday he bought a caddy coupe had them put in 4 pumas and daytons we diddnt know what we were doing hittin switches on the freeway and it caught on fire we didnt have a fire extingUsr and we had to watch it burn and he says fuck it I was kind of bored with it anyway, but that's how I got hooked since then I've had lots of custom cars but nothing beats a low with juice


luckily it was a throw away car and not something you put years into


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> YEAH I STILL GOT MY CORES.. TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME


yes sirr


----------



## cobrakarate

187PURE said:


> WHAT UP COBRA.. TAX TIME TAX TIME TAX TIME.. OH YEAH!



yeah getting some money back for the car. too bad I dont have like 8 babies -- i could have gotten alot more. but is it worth the baby mama drama?????


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> yeah getting some money back for the car. too bad I dont have like 8 babies -- i could have gotten alot more. but is it worth the baby mama drama?????


hell NO!!!! MAYBE if i got a tax return once a month it would be worth it but drauma for a year to get one check for a couple grand ill pass on that!


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> yeah getting some money back for the car. too bad I dont have like 8 babies -- i could have gotten alot more. but is it worth the baby mama drama?????


lol naw that drama aint worth it playboy.. I got just 1 baby girl.. all the other kids and grand kids I claim, I can give em back when I'm tired


----------



## Lowridingmike

cobrakarate said:


> too bad I dont have like 8 babies -- i could have gotten alot more. but is it worth the baby mama drama?????


Foo, one ain't worth it. Mine just tried me once again. I think child support, KTAP, WIC, and Food stamps isn't enough, she wants a disability check too.


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Foo, one ain't worth it. Mine just tried me once again. I think child support, KTAP, WIC, and Food stamps isn't enough, she wants a disability check too.


child support that reminds me chick tried to say i knocked her up one time actually twice same girl i had her come to the crib and piss on the strip she said she didnt have to go :uh: so i had her dump down water for 10 minutes till she had to go came out negative kicked her ass out with the quickness tryin to get me


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> child support that reminds me chick tried to say i knocked her up one time actually twice same girl i had her come to the crib and piss on the strip she said she didnt have to go :uh: so i had her dump down water for 10 minutes till she had to go came out negative kicked her ass out with the quickness tryin to get me


You ain't say that you didn't nut in her raw. You holla, "It wasn't me!" lol I don't wanna start this convo. THere's 3 potentially could say dat $hit int he next month, and I'm messing wit neither. I'm seeing a new chick, and afte rshe gets paid 2 ma on the first and breaks me off, I'mma leave her @ss alone too.. lol Time for the cars and kid. THAT'S IT. Spring b ehere b4 you know it. Deez females ain't goin nowhere!:thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon!


----------



## midwestcoast

.TODD said:


> i cant speak for everyone but this is my last build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> 
> this is my current build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we didnt post are cars because car werent the topic at hand :dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

.TODD said:


> yes sir to be honest i got rid of my regal because i wanted to step it up you can put as much money as you want into it itll always be a g body that was my first build and single pump aint easy motors would go and i would be down for a week waiting for them or how ever long now that im better im ready now. in addition that wish bone was to unstable on the freeway prevented me from many shows. so i wanted to get something that was more of a driver and stable will swang more and travel more car is build to be a driver.  you learn much from your first.people wanna hate because i stepped it up it is what it is.


You got some good ones on your team manye helpn ya out.


----------



## Skim

.TODD said:


> you know what that means homie! theyll be a whole lotta chargers a magnums now there for no reason. just broke ass ****** with new cars at they mamas house that snitched


lol for real


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

Slowridingmike said:


> You ain't say that you didn't nut in her raw. You holla, "It wasn't me!" lol I don't wanna start this convo. THere's 3 potentially could say dat $hit int he next month, and I'm messing wit neither. I'm seeing a new chick, and afte rshe gets paid 2 ma on the first and breaks me off, I'mma leave her @ss alone too.. lol Time for the cars and kid. THAT'S IT. Spring b ehere b4 you know it. Deez females ain't goin nowhere!:thumbsup:


THE SAD PART IS I BET YOU THINK THATS COOL. ****** NEED TO GROW THE FUCK UP AND START BEING STRONG BLACK MEN INSTEAD OF RUNNING AROUND ACTING IMMATURE AND IRRESPONSIBLE. NOBODY EVEN RESPECTS THE BLACK WOMAN ANYMORE. ****** STAY TREATING BLACK WOMEN LIKE SHIT.


----------



## illstorm

*Those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those who could not hear the music....Rest in peace Don Cornelius.*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THE SAD PART IS I BET YOU THINK THATS COOL. ****** NEED TO GROW THE FUCK UP AND START BEING STRONG BLACK MEN INSTEAD OF RUNNING AROUND ACTING IMMATURE AND IRRESPONSIBLE. NOBODY EVEN RESPECTS THE BLACK WOMAN ANYMORE. ****** STAY TREATING BLACK WOMEN LIKE SHIT.


Your right that's ******! I'm a ***** and have always respected and stood behind any woman! Some times next to her. Lol! 


Plenty of us around. But there some truffling wemen too! The whole community has lost touch with God , the mama umz , and good community leaders! Put ass whooping back in school and make it harder to live if if the government. Shit would change. Stop listningt to these bojangles ass rap artist would help a whole lot too!


----------



## Skim

illstorm said:


> *Those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those who could not hear the music....Rest in peace Don Cornelius.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430876


aw damn not don cornelius


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

illstorm said:


> *Those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those who could not hear the music....Rest in peace Don Cornelius.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430876


Damn! Rip!


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> You ain't say that you didn't nut in her raw. You holla, "It wasn't me!" lol I don't wanna start this convo. THere's 3 potentially could say dat $hit int he next month, and I'm messing wit neither. I'm seeing a new chick, and afte rshe gets paid 2 ma on the first and breaks me off, I'mma leave her @ss alone too.. lol Time for the cars and kid. THAT'S IT. Spring b ehere b4 you know it. Deez females ain't goin nowhere!:thumbsup:


prech!


----------



## .TODD

midwestcoast said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the props theres alot of fuckin haters


----------



## .TODD

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> You got some good ones on your team manye helpn ya out.


absolutly i got some good ****** on my side that have helped me and still do till this day including you all my indy members that were coming togther to make it happen slim from the big''I'' dana from ''Street Dreamz'' and my VP and then some.its good to have people on your side regardless what flag they are but the truth is when your makin it happen there will always be haterz


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> lol for real


aint that a bitch? genious actually to motivate people with money to clean the streets....so called OR help corruption monopolies in the cops favor


----------



## .TODD

aint that a bitch quoted for truth here


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> you know what that means homie! theyll be a whole lotta chargers a magnums now there for no reason. just broke ass ****** with new cars at they mamas house that snitched


:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Interesting. Hmmmmmm


----------



## 502Regal

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THE SAD PART IS I BET YOU THINK THATS COOL. ****** NEED TO GROW THE FUCK UP AND START BEING STRONG BLACK MEN INSTEAD OF RUNNING AROUND ACTING IMMATURE AND IRRESPONSIBLE. NOBODY EVEN RESPECTS THE BLACK WOMAN ANYMORE. ****** STAY TREATING BLACK WOMEN LIKE SHIT.


You're right, having multiple bm's is nothing to be proud of. One is my bm already (only got one kid), one I really treid to be serious with but she's light-weight crazy come to find out(as usual), and lucky #3 be honest was a fluke, caught me slippin my fault entirely. Not tryna be a ho, just is what it is, females is either not tryn abe serious themselves, got a good job and $Hit like me however their time is ticking and wanna start a family wit a stranger pretty much (aint wit it), or pilled out living wit the momma wit no custody of their own kids. When a decent one comes round with a head on her shoulders, or my baby momma wants to grow up get a job and act responsible, either or, I'm doing her right and wifing her up. /of story. lol :seriousface:


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> prech!


It is what it is. Gotta get your stripes. The rest follows accordingly.


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS THE BIZNESS HOMIES.....*.:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


>


DIDNT 1 OF THEM PASS AWAY IN A SHOOTING??


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


>


That ***** said 14z low riding tires! Clean car!


----------



## Psta

64 CRAWLING said:


> DIDNT 1 OF THEM PASS AWAY IN A SHOOTING??


yes. the one doing all the talking "on world wide!"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

rip


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> rip


THE HOMIE JIMBO


----------



## 187PURE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/124079-black-lowriders.html


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

.TODD said:


> absolutly i got some good ****** on my side that have helped me and still do till this day including you all my indy members that were coming togther to make it happen slim from the big''I'' dana from ''Street Dreamz'' and my VP and then some.its good to have people on your side regardless what flag they are but the truth is when your makin it happen there will always be haterz


digg my guys....haters gonna hate thier job detail is getting bigger this year. lol.


----------



## 187PURE

GANG BANGIN IN A HOOD NEAR YOU!!


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> GANG BANGIN IN A HOOD NEAR YOU!!


Not only are we too far from LA, but nicca we too old for that shit :uh: 
Cut that bullshit out. Somebody young and impressionable might read it :werd:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Not only are we too far from LA, but nicca we too old for that shit :uh:
> Cut that bullshit out. Somebody young and impressionable might read it :werd:


Lol hopefully you'll get done good pics of how we do it at the picnic!


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Not only are we too far from LA, but nicca we too old for that shit :uh:
> Cut that bullshit out. Somebody young and impressionable might read it :werd:


PUMP THE CADILLAC BRAKE, I'M PULLING A FUNDI RIGHT NOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> PUMP THE CADILLAC BRAKE, I'M PULLING A FUNDI RIGHT NOW


***** please! You just being Derrick! Let's not post that vidoe of you and the picnic! Fool!


----------



## Skim

the one that showed the car with the cut up steering wheel?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Whose riding out today? Take some fresh pics the ones that can . I got get my hussle on. Need wheels! Both my rides.  care free to donate thru pm! A brotha po ( to broke to be poor) !


----------



## Psta

payfred said:


> Not only are we too far from LA, but nicca we too old for that shit :uh:
> Cut that bullshit out. Somebody young and impressionable might read it :werd:


real talk!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Church and since it's raining. Garage time. You'll be good.


----------



## sic713

patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice pg 500 start off!


----------



## regal ryda

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## plague

sic713 said:


> patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


LEFT A COMMENT IN YOUR TREAD JUST GOT MY MAG THAT IS BEAUTIFUL, AND IS A PIECE OF ART DONT KNOW HOW LONG YOU BEEN PAINTING BUT ALL YOU CAN DO IS LOOK AT IT AND SAY DAMN,


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> sup fellas :wave:


HEY DADDY


----------



## plague

BLACK LOWRIDERS


----------



## plague

ON OUR WAY TO THE SUPER SHOW, I DONT TAKE MANY PICTURES


----------



## plague




----------



## plague




----------



## sic713

plague said:


> LEFT A COMMENT IN YOUR TREAD JUST GOT MY MAG THAT IS BEAUTIFUL, AND IS A PIECE OF ART DONT KNOW HOW LONG YOU BEEN PAINTING BUT ALL YOU CAN DO IS LOOK AT IT AND SAY DAMN,


thanks alot.. been at it since 06..


----------



## littlerascle59

plague said:


> BLACK LOWRIDERS


:h5:


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


bout time u start getting your much deserved recognition mike


----------



## KERRBSS

plague said:


>


This is one of the nicest cutlass rags I've seen.


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> bout time u start getting your much deserved recognition mike


it only took 6 yrs.. lmao.. it can only get better from here.. 
but thanks alot skim.


----------



## littlerascle59

plague said:


>


:uh: Fuckin race traitor! Why y'all always tryna get the white she-devils. 

















































:happysad: 





:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

:scrutinize:


----------



## payfred

FredFlinstone said:


> 1,2


:roflmao: idiot


----------



## payfred

Yo Sic congratulations man well deserved!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

littlerascle59 said:


> :uh: Fuckin race traitor! Why y'all always tryna get the white she-devils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:




Fuckit!! tring to send this red one back to nashville!!! :rofl:

got a sister now i need some wires!!!


----------



## sic713

thx bro...





booooobiess!!!!


----------



## plague

littlerascle59 said:


> :uh: Fuckin race traitor! Why y'all always tryna get the white she-devils.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


YOU HITTIN THE GYM YOU GETTING KIND OF BUFF DADDY


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

sic713 said:


> thx bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booooobiess!!!!


All mine! And I'm stingy. Lol.


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> Fuckit!! tring to send this red one back to nashville!!! :rofl:
> 
> got a sister now i need some wires!!!
> 
> View attachment 433147


Damn she lookin kinda nice! Now you need to get a job so I can start makin some housecalls while you at work...


----------



## littlerascle59

plague said:


> YOU HITTIN THE GYM YOU GETTING KIND OF BUFF DADDY


Naw mayne, if anything I'm gettin fat from eating all this soul food here in Mississippi. I hope to drop at least 30 pounds by the summer.


----------



## sic713

lol.. i love white girls too,, but i mainly date latin girls.. pics.. ooo yes... am i posting?
who knows...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Damn she lookin kinda nice! Now you need to get a job so I can start makin some housecalls while you at work...


Lol one thing at a time. Haha.


----------



## littlerascle59

sic713 said:


> lol.. i love white girls too,, but i mainly date latin girls.. pics.. ooo yes... am i posting?
> who knows...


I prefer Black women but my current gf came at me first and I wasn't gonna turn dat nookie down. Lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

littlerascle59 said:


> I prefer Black women but my current gf came at me first and I wasn't gonna turn dat nookie down. Lol


Lol! 



I ain't forgot!


----------



## sic713

littlerascle59 said:


> I prefer Black women but my current gf came at me first and I wasn't gonna turn dat nookie down. Lol


i dont get along with blk women.. maybe its my style and craziness.. ive boinked a few but i prefer a nice yella....my black ass dont need no tar monkey..


----------



## littlerascle59

sic713 said:


> i dont get along with blk women.. maybe its my style and craziness.. ive boinked a few but i prefer a nice yella....my black ass dont need no tar monkey..


mayne I'on like red bones dey too stuck up. Gimme a caramel or chocolate and I'm good.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

It comes down to just finding a good woman. That supports you in everything you do. Black. White. Don't matter. I've been stuck with silly bitchs in all races! But I'll never go back ******! I'll stick with my own kind for now on. And I'll raise my kids myself. And tell them how they other half in there blood lines is a hee haw acting clown.


----------



## sic713

littlerascle59 said:


> mayne I'on like red bones dey too stuck up. Gimme a caramel or chocolate and I'm good.


yea i feel ya.. like 96 say long as she a good women..i got this thick mexican chic now..she good peoples...


----------



## .TODD

sic713 said:


> patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


georgeous work


----------



## littlerascle59

When I was livin in Nawf Houston goin to UTI their were a few Mexican chicks tryna holla me. They were super cool too but they tried to get attached way too quick. Not sure if some of y'all noticed with the Texas Mexican chicks vs the Cali Mexican chicks; the Texas Mexican chicks were way more down to earth ladies compared to the ones I met out in Cali.


----------



## sic713

littlerascle59 said:


> When I was livin in Nawf Houston goin to UTI their were a few Mexican chicks tryna holla me. They were super cool too but they tried to get attached way too quick. Not sure if some of y'all noticed with the Texas Mexican chicks vs the Cali Mexican chicks; the Texas Mexican chicks were way more down to earth ladies compared to the ones I met out in Cali.


cali seems more stuck up.. but i been here all my life..and now it seems hard to find one who even like ******..some are traditional and dont date out their race..

boy said nawf side.. yea u where down here too long, prob said it with the slang and all... naaaaawwwwffffff sideee....


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> BLACK LOWRIDERS


NICE! how much you grab that for


----------



## .TODD

sic713 said:


> cali seems more stuck up.. but i been here all my life..and now it seems hard to find one who even like ******..some are traditional and dont date out their race..
> 
> boy said nawf side.. yea u where down here too long, prob said it with the slang and all... naaaaawwwwffffff sideee....


thanks for hitten me back up check out my build


----------



## littlerascle59

sic713 said:


> cali seems more stuck up.. but i been here all my life..and now it seems hard to find one who even like ******..some are traditional and dont date out their race..
> 
> boy said nawf side.. yea u where down here too long, prob said it with the slang and all... naaaaawwwwffffff sideee....


Lol when I got down there them Houston girls loved my Mississippi accent. Especially the Mexican girls, I never had any problem gettin them even tho sometimes they'd ask me was I Dominican but when they heard me talk they knew my ass was Black. lol Shid...., I was pullin girls like their was no tomorrow but I almost got caught up, I met this chick on 45 & Rankin and we hit it off real cool. She lived off beltway 8, met her entire family and everything. I was 18 at the time, her family didn't say shit. I told them about where I was from and what I was doin in Houston. So one day she calls me over when her folks weren't home so we can fuck(keep in mind this was during the Christmas holidays so everyone is outta school for about 2 weeks). I gets over there and she about to start polishing my pole, not sure how I just happen to notice but I saw her class ring. Turns out dis bitch was a fuckin freshman in highschool. Mayne I vamped out dat bitch with the quickness. So the next day I got to school tellin this Mexican dude about it, he laughed and said yeah you gotta ask deez bitches for i.d. around here because they'll getcha caught up in some bullshit. Shit still kinda scare me today when I think about it. lol


----------



## .TODD

sic713 said:


> lol.. i love white girls too,, but i mainly date latin girls.. pics.. ooo yes... am i posting?
> who knows...


:cheesy: love white girls but latins? they be tryin to stab a brotha :wow: or maybe that was just my 2 expirences! there are damn nice to look at tho aint they. but every so often you get a white one with a latin body :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

sic713 said:


> cali seems more stuck up.. but i been here all my life..and now it seems hard to find one who even like ******..some are traditional and dont date out their race..
> 
> boy said nawf side.. yea u where down here too long, prob said it with the slang and all... naaaaawwwwffffff sideee....


to me most black girls arent attractive to me well actually i shouldnt say all black because im light skinned i dont really find girls darker than me attractive for some reason but theres plenty of black girls that are my color or lighter than me and im all for that.truthfully if she got ass cooks cleans and is wifey material i wouldnt give a damn if she was japanese! a good girl is a good girl period and thr truely special ones are worth too much to pass up because of race.but on a side note no ones wants to wife a fat girl.just saying.cool to hit behind closed doors will not wife tho just how i feel


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> :cheesy: love white girls but latins? they be tryin to stab a brotha :wow: or maybe that was just my 2 expirences! there are damn nice to look at tho aint they. but every so often you get a white one with a latin body :cheesy:


Lol! How bought a sis that speaks Spanish and thinks she Spanish! Ya she a fire and a half too! 

And ya come down south. We got them southern hehaw white girls. Aka whooty'z


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> to me most black girls arent attractive to me well actually i shouldnt say all black because im light skinned i dont really find girls darker than me attractive for some reason but theres plenty of black girls that are my color or lighter than me and im all for that.truthfully if she got ass cooks cleans and is wifey material i wouldnt give a damn if she was japanese! a good girl is a good girl period and thr truely special ones are worth too much to pass up because of race.but on a side note no ones wants to wife a fat girl.just saying.cool to hit behind closed doors will not wife tho just how i feel


***** come on!


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> Lol when I got down there them Houston girls loved my Mississippi accent. Especially the Mexican girls, I never had any problem gettin them even tho sometimes they'd ask me was I Dominican but when they heard me talk they knew my ass was Black. lol Shid...., I was pullin girls like their was no tomorrow but I almost got caught up, I met this chick on 45 & Rankin and we hit it off real cool. She lived off beltway 8, met her entire family and everything. I was 18 at the time, her family didn't say shit. I told them about where I was from and what I was doin in Houston. So one day she calls me over when her folks weren't home so we can fuck(keep in mind this was during the Christmas holidays so everyone is outta school for about 2 weeks). I gets over there and she about to start polishing my pole, not sure how I just happen to notice but I saw her class ring. Turns out dis bitch was a fuckin freshman in highschool. Mayne I vamped out dat bitch with the quickness. So the next day I got to school tellin this Mexican dude about it, he laughed and said yeah you gotta ask deez bitches for i.d. around here because they'll getcha caught up in some bullshit. Shit still kinda scare me today when I think about it. lol




:roflmao: fool that same ish happened to me back years ago! long story short i got drunk went to a party hooking up with chick i never seen before.my VP caught up with this girl met her online went to the bar with her he told her to bring her friend for me but this ***** didnt get around to the bar till 12:30 1 i was sleeping.next day he said he gave the other girl my number i said cool couple days later she texts me whats good? so we chop it up for a few days cool.''mind you at the time i wasnt smart enough to get descriptive pics of her'' face book wasnt poppin back than.it was myspace and she had deleted hers so ok cool it gets better! we aggree to meet up at college OPEN PARTY MEANING ANYONE CAN WALK IN hno:.anyway go there and she ends up getting drunk and losing her phone so im not hearing any texts from her about 20 minutes into the party this girl approchs me and like a dick i say are you jessica? she says yes! so im like o ok cool mind you again im a little tipsy so we talk all night end up goin back to her girls house and she was with some other dude all drunk people. so i end up tearing this chick out the frame RAW :wow: oops. come to find out wake up the next morning to find out that shes 15.:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: fool i was out of there so quickl it looked like a cartoon ploom of smoke like road runner when he takes off . i call my boy and im like WTF you didnt tell me this blonde was 15!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW THE F SHE GET INTO THE BAR?! hes like.......what blonde?:facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** come on!



that wasnt aimed at you homie i have no idea what your wife looks like


----------



## pitbull166

Have'nt posted N here N a minute.. Whats good with the brothas? Where's my old patna 187 at? I think I've went threw two Lincolns the last time Ibeen N here a 96 and a 99 TC.. I'm bacc N a Lac Now. DippN a 96 Big Body


----------



## 502Regal

Black lowrider.


----------



## .TODD

96ROADMASTER said:


> Lol! How bought a sis that speaks Spanish and thinks she Spanish! Ya she a fire and a half too!
> 
> And ya come down south. We got them southern hehaw white girls. Aka whooty'z


GOOD GAWD HEAVEN. but i always feel some type when i see whootys you know the type that only like black dudes? so you know that has heavy miles on it and you know shes still stuck on the x somewhere in the past. now when you see them whootys that dont know they got all that and are mad humble good family raised well and dont like you just for your skin color im all for that but whootys down there homie thats like meat in a lions cage


----------



## 502Regal

*20yrs in it, 10yrs on Layitlow.. Black and lowriding TIL I DIE!!!!!!*


----------



## 502Regal

sic713 said:


> patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


'

Congrats to one of the best.. I've watched Sic since the bike days and this is one real rhyder! I'm glad you took advantage of an opportunity to develop an art/trade and never looked back! BIG PROPS HOMIE!


----------



## CHUCC

sic713 said:


> patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal

plague said:


>


Ha brah look like he blowin one smooth just chillin.. lol:420:


----------



## pitbull166

Me and my Latin Wife


----------



## pitbull166

Slowridingmike said:


> View attachment 433613
> View attachment 433614
> View attachment 433615
> 
> View attachment 433616
> View attachment 433617
> View attachment 433619
> 
> View attachment 433621
> 
> 
> 
> *20yrs in it, 10yrs on Layitlow.. Black and lowriding TIL I DIE!!!!!!*


uffin:Thats whats up!


----------



## pitbull166

My Cuz_N_ from Comptons Finest


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> to me most black girls arent attractive to me well actually i shouldnt say all black because im light skinned i dont really find girls darker than me attractive for some reason but theres plenty of black girls that are my color or lighter than me and im all for that.truthfully if she got ass cooks cleans and is wifey material i wouldnt give a damn if she was japanese! a good girl is a good girl period and thr truely special ones are worth too much to pass up because of race.but on a side note no ones wants to wife a fat girl.just saying.cool to hit behind closed doors will not wife tho just how i feel





.TODD said:


> :roflmao: fool that same ish happened to me back years ago! long story short i got drunk went to a party hooking up with chick i never seen before.my VP caught up with this girl met her online went to the bar with her he told her to bring her friend for me but this ***** didnt get around to the bar till 12:30 1 i was sleeping.next day he said he gave the other girl my number i said cool couple days later she texts me whats good? so we chop it up for a few days cool.''mind you at the time i wasnt smart enough to get descriptive pics of her'' face book wasnt poppin back than.it was myspace and she had deleted hers so ok cool it gets better! we aggree to meet up at college OPEN PARTY MEANING ANYONE CAN WALK IN hno:.anyway go there and she ends up getting drunk and losing her phone so im not hearing any texts from her about 20 minutes into the party this girl approchs me and like a dick i say are you jessica? she says yes! so im like o ok cool mind you again im a little tipsy so we talk all night end up goin back to her girls house and she was with some other dude all drunk people. so i end up tearing this chick out the frame RAW :wow: oops. come to find out wake up the next morning to find out that shes 15.:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: fool i was out of there so quickl it looked like a cartoon ploom of smoke like road runner when he takes off . i call my boy and im like WTF you didnt tell me this blonde was 15!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW THE F SHE GET INTO THE BAR?! hes like.......what blonde?:facepalm:





.TODD said:


> GOOD GAWD HEAVEN. but i always feel some type when i see whootys you know the type that only like black dudes? so you know that has heavy miles on it and you know shes still stuck on the x somewhere in the past. now when you see them whootys that dont know they got all that and are mad humble good family raised well and dont like you just for your skin color im all for that but whootys down there homie thats like meat in a lions cage



You betta watch it. Wreckless brah. Dumpin in deez females raw is suicide. Swear I'm goin through it right now ova it brah. If bm drama wasn't enough they done tag teamed, the new chick I been miseein wit. Dumped in ha guts twice in one night, talked, chilled but never fucked her again, she holla she's prego and it's mine and it only happend like 2 wks ago? I dunno wtf to tell ha but she done told my bm so now whe's all in a wad. TO top things off the current chick done had a few hot ones dropped off in her too. Plus the current already got a daughter a lil older than mine.. FUck round and have 3-4 kids, lookin like fundi! lol j/k BUT DEAD SEIOUS.:facepalm:


----------



## 502Regal

pitbull166 said:


> My Cuz_N_ from Comptons Finest



THat 7 is sick!


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> View attachment 433613
> View attachment 433614
> View attachment 433615
> 
> View attachment 433616
> View attachment 433617
> View attachment 433619
> 
> View attachment 433621
> 
> 
> 
> *20yrs in it, 10yrs on Layitlow.. Black and lowriding TIL I DIE!!!!!!*


x2 me and my vp


----------



## pitbull166

sic713 said:


> patterned by a black lowrider....:biggrin:


Seen House of Blues a few times N person, Thats a Sic ass Ride.. You killed it on that Ride homie! And on the Homie Spoc's ride N Waukegan!


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> You betta watch it. Wreckless brah. Dumpin in deez females raw is suicide. Swear I'm goin through it right now ova it brah. If bm drama wasn't enough they done tag teamed, the new chick I been miseein wit. Dumped in ha guts twice in one night, talked, chilled but never fucked her again, she holla she's prego and it's mine and it only happend like 2 wks ago? I dunno wtf to tell ha but she done told my bm so now whe's all in a wad. TO top things off the current chick done had a few hot ones dropped off in her too. Plus the current already got a daughter a lil older than mine.. FUck round and have 3-4 kids, lookin like fundi! lol j/k BUT DEAD SEIOUS.:facepalm:


i been got my head right along time ago had a couple scares but till this day nothing ever offical i aint gone raw in years homie and thats how i keep it period. smarter and safer but you know we all are like that when were young raw dog we think we superman but im done with that phase.


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> :cheesy: love white girls but latins? they be tryin to stab a brotha :wow: or maybe that was just my 2 expirences! there are damn nice to look at tho aint they. but every so often you get a white one with a latin body :cheesy:


I LOVED any latin chick I've messed with (only been two of em) but they're mia in Kentucky buddy. Only black or white here, really not much in between. First one I see though, my age wit a decent head on er is gettin it! Maybe some luck at the car show late this month?


----------



## pitbull166

Slowridingmike said:


> THat 7 is sick!


I got pics, of the whole build! He really took his time on it and it came out SEXY!


----------



## .TODD

pitbull166 said:


> Me and my Latin Wife


you look like someone famous cant put my finger on it tho itll come to me


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> I LOVED any latin chick I've messed with (only been two of em) but they're mia in Kentucky buddy. Only black or white here, really not much in between. First one I see though, my age wit a decent head on er is gettin it! Maybe some luck at the car show late this month?


WRONG! fool you see a spanish one with her head on straight with a nice body TRUST!!!! shes wifed! early!


----------



## 502Regal

pitbull166 said:


> Me and my Latin Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THat's what's up! I could only wish round here..





.TODD said:


> x2 me and my vp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately what's up. Keep it on the streets!





.TODD said:


> i been got my head right along time ago had a couple scares but till this day nothing ever offical i aint gone raw in years homie and thats how i keep it period. smarter and safer but you know we all are like that when were young raw dog we think we superman but im done with that phase.


Unfortunately at 22 I guess I'm not quite through. SOmetimes I be like "Aww hell naw, I can't afford or can stand to think bout giving this girl my kid", other times I be like "Fuck it, dis pussy is great, and she bout to let me slime her guts so I'mma do it!" Just a stupid *****.


----------



## pitbull166

.TODD said:


> you look like someone famous cant put my finger on it tho itll come to me


Well I am the President of SolitoS CC Wi Chapter! :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

pitbull166 said:


> Have'nt posted N here N a minute.. Whats good with the brothas? Where's my old patna 187 at? I think I've went threw two Lincolns the last time Ibeen N here a 96 and a 99 TC.. I'm bacc N a Lac Now. DippN a 96 Big Body


 RIGHT HERE LOC.. I'LL CE TIPPING ON SOME TRIPPLE GOLDS REAL SOON


----------



## 502Regal

pitbull166 said:


> Me and my Latin Wife





.TODD said:


> x2 me and my vp





.TODD said:


> WRONG! fool you see a spanish one with her head on straight with a nice body TRUST!!!! shes wifed! early!


I've heard that too. WHen I was managing Mcds 3rd shift there was a bad one there that barely spoke any english but was an excellant worker, she would talk to me b/c I was the only one that could comprehend her. One day was bout to ask her bout who she's seeing and found out my grill man (whos 20 has been married to her for 2 years (she's 18) and they're having a kid (she was prego and DID NOT look it at all, matta a fact tha tbooty was really hittin then) Was like wow, you serious? You were married before prom! lol


----------



## pitbull166

187PURE said:


> RIGHT HERE LOC.. I'LL CE TIPPING ON SOME TRIPPLE GOLDS REAL SOON


Right oN Loco.. I'm looking for some Gold N Chrome 88 D's myself.. I got som 72 spoke D's on the Fleet now, but want some 88's


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> Unfortunately at 22 I guess I'm not quite through. SOmetimes I be like "Aww hell naw, I can't afford or can stand to think bout giving this girl my kid", other times I be like "Fuck it, dis pussy is great, and she bout to let me slime her guts so I'mma do it!" Just a stupid *****.


:twak: dont be stupid homie once you bust in these chicks your screwed!!!!!!!!!! she becomes your boss im good on that tip and have your ass locked up or broke or both!


----------



## .TODD

pitbull166 said:


> Well I am the President of SolitoS CC Wi Chapter! :dunno:


naaa homie someone famous i seen on tv in a movie


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> I've heard that too. WHen I was managing Mcds 3rd shift there was a bad one there that barely spoke any english but was an excellant worker, she would talk to me b/c I was the only one that could comprehend her. One day was bout to ask her bout who she's seeing and found out my grill man (whos 20 has been married to her for 2 years (she's 18) and they're having a kid (she was prego and DID NOT look it at all, matta a fact tha tbooty was really hittin then) Was like wow, you serious? You were married before prom! lol


damn cold world


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> RIGHT HERE LOC.. I'LL CE TIPPING ON SOME TRIPPLE GOLDS REAL SOON


----------



## littlerascle59

.TODD said:


> :roflmao: fool that same ish happened to me back years ago! long story short i got drunk went to a party hooking up with chick i never seen before.my VP caught up with this girl met her online went to the bar with her he told her to bring her friend for me but this ***** didnt get around to the bar till 12:30 1 i was sleeping.next day he said he gave the other girl my number i said cool couple days later she texts me whats good? so we chop it up for a few days cool.''mind you at the time i wasnt smart enough to get descriptive pics of her'' face book wasnt poppin back than.it was myspace and she had deleted hers so ok cool it gets better! we aggree to meet up at college OPEN PARTY MEANING ANYONE CAN WALK IN hno:.anyway go there and she ends up getting drunk and losing her phone so im not hearing any texts from her about 20 minutes into the party this girl approchs me and like a dick i say are you jessica? she says yes! so im like o ok cool mind you again im a little tipsy so we talk all night end up goin back to her girls house and she was with some other dude all drunk people. so i end up tearing this chick out the frame RAW :wow: oops. come to find out wake up the next morning to find out that shes 15.:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: fool i was out of there so quickl it looked like a cartoon ploom of smoke like road runner when he takes off . *i call my boy and im like WTF you didnt tell me this blonde was 15!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW THE F SHE GET INTO THE BAR?! hes like.......what blonde?*:facepalm:


 muthafucka you made me spit out my v8 fruit juice. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



On another note mayne, they say I'm light skinned too. When it comes to black girls I like'em darker than me, I've been attracted to light skinned black girls. I would definately hit Latin chicks but their aren't many around these parts.


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> :twak: dont be stupid homie once you bust in these chicks your screwed!!!!!!!!!! she becomes your boss im good on that tip and have your ass locked up or broke or both!



CHyea, you'll be broke for certain. That's why you fight for ya kids, the way most states set it up is so the faterh has ZERO rights to the child unless you're married, prompting the state to get involved as soon as any domestic occurance happens and theres any questions raised from custody to income to safety they'll be in your shit even if so much as to indentify the child bioligalc parents, therefore putting you in the system off the jump. WIth the system beign biased most times towards the female most men run, or don't even wanna put up a fight or even spend ridiculous amounts of money trying to obtain the best outcome in custody/child support wars. In reality as long as you were and are taking care of buisness (got and have had a good job, had your house, cars, pay ya bills, act and show maturity and responsibility, DON'T LIE TO THE JUDGE OR PERSONNEL!!!) if you gott alie, get a lawyer you did somethign you aint hav eno biz doing. 

If you actually take care of you kids and stuff they
ll split everythign right down the middle. Only thign you're responisble as a father for is the childs health insurance, taking her for your half of every week, if you make more than the bm whatever the diff is from what she makes (minimum wage if she doesn't work) you pay the "cost of living standard difference" so the child doesnt live like a bum one place and like a king in the other.. 

So broke yess, I can agree, but locked up? Naw, not unless you're on b.s. not paying ya bills, of taking care of biz.


----------



## 502Regal

littlerascle59 said:


> muthafucka you made me spit out my v8 fruit juice. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note mayne, they say I'm light skinned too. When it comes to black girls I like'em darker than me, I've been attracted to light skinned black girls. I would definately hit Latin chicks but their aren't many around these parts.


I lol'd too. My co-workers are used to random bursts of laughter coming from my office though so it's all good.. lol


----------



## littlerascle59

.TODD said:


> you look like someone famous cant put my finger on it tho itll come to me


Kinda look like dude off pime my ride to me. :happysad:
His is wife is fucking gorgeous, much props Pitbull. :wow:


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> muthafucka you made me spit out my v8 fruit juice. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note mayne, they say I'm light skinned too. When it comes to black girls I like'em darker than me, I've been attracted to light skinned black girls. I would definately hit Latin chicks but their aren't many around these parts.


we got a little bit of everything here up here in my city in PA despite what people may think it aint all farm land


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> that wasnt aimed at you homie i have no idea what your wife looks like


Like a fat white girl. Hahshahahahaha.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> GOOD GAWD HEAVEN. but i always feel some type when i see whootys you know the type that only like black dudes? so you know that has heavy miles on it and you know shes still stuck on the x somewhere in the past. now when you see them whootys that dont know they got all that and are mad humble good family raised well and dont like you just for your skin color im all for that but whootys down there homie thats like meat in a lions cage


Yes I get yelled at in black head swang and Spanish. Plus she super smart! Me just dumb man work on cars! Ug ug ! Lol! But she good.


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> CHyea, you'll be broke for certain. That's why you fight for ya kids, the way most states set it up is so the faterh has ZERO rights to the child unless you're married, prompting the state to get involved as soon as any domestic occurance happens and theres any questions raised from custody to income to safety they'll be in your shit even if so much as to indentify the child bioligalc parents, therefore putting you in the system off the jump. WIth the system beign biased most times towards the female most men run, or don't even wanna put up a fight or even spend ridiculous amounts of money trying to obtain the best outcome in custody/child support wars. In reality as long as you were and are taking care of buisness (got and have had a good job, had your house, cars, pay ya bills, act and show maturity and responsibility, DON'T LIE TO THE JUDGE OR PERSONNEL!!!) if you gott alie, get a lawyer you did somethign you aint hav eno biz doing.
> 
> If you actually take care of you kids and stuff they
> ll split everythign right down the middle. Only thign you're responisble as a father for is the childs health insurance, taking her for your half of every week, if you make more than the bm whatever the diff is from what she makes (minimum wage if she doesn't work) you pay the "cost of living standard difference" so the child doesnt live like a bum one place and like a king in the other..
> 
> So broke yess, I can agree, but locked up? Naw, not unless you're on b.s. not paying ya bills, of taking care of biz.


all a girl has to do is point the finger homie ive seen it and lord dont let her be white


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> Kinda look like dude off pime my ride to me. :happysad:
> His is wife is fucking gorgeous, much props Pitbull. :wow:



THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW thanks homie that would of racked my mind for an hour thats the dude hes the fabricator on pimp my ride!!!


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> :twak: dont be stupid homie once you bust in these chicks your screwed!!!!!!!!!! she becomes your boss im good on that tip and have your ass locked up or broke or both!


:roflmao:


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> all a girl has to do is point the finger homie ive seen it and lord dont let her be white


She is white and that's just it. Mine tried to point the finger when I kicked her ass outta my car for talking shit, and when I wen tto try to leave she wanted to fight me from getting in my own car and leaving, her mom seen her scuffling me, so her and her 16 yr old prego sister all three fighting me off my own car wtf for? B/c I tried to leave this bitch at her own house for talking shit to me? You gonna black me from leaving in my own shit? And don't even know why just b/c you seen her retarded ass fighting me, so of course get rushed by 3 white chicks, ain't hit either one just shoving these hoes off me as they come. I'm really tryna bail now b/c if one of calls the cops even if I ain't do nothign if the three say the whatever they want I'm going to jail , so I manage to get in my locked car via the passaenger sid edoor, took off with these dumb hoes hanging on to my car draggin my bm into the ditch in front of their house (what the bitch gets.. lol) After that she tried to take my kid and hold her from me when I pciekd her up so I put myself on child support adknowledging paternity (remember if you're not married the father has to establish paternity b4 he's allowed rights), she tried to put an EMERGENCY PROTECTIVE ORDER out saying I abused her tryna drag her off in a ditch with my vehicle and fight her fam.


The judge was no dummy, she was like (why ya'll tryna fight him when he's tryna get in his own car and leave your property in the first place? WHy were you holding on to his vehicle if you weren't tryna start shit? You deserve to be pulled off in a ditch. Mr. Kelly Has already adknowledged paternity and started child support showing his maturity and resposibilty to his child meanwhile you're broke, no job, not in school still receiving state school benefits, claim food stamps through your mom yet you lived in his house all year, now you're here tryna get him locked up and his kid taken b/c you got mad when he tried to leave you....) 

Like I said, if you weren't in the wrong to begin with, it don't matter who point they finger, even if you go down in the beginning, you'll win in the end. I had three fingers pointed my way.. lol Judge gave me a field day.. Even gave her to me on CHristmas.. Like "You want your daughter on x-mas Mr Kelly? Fine, I think you should have her all day! lol That pissed bm off.


----------



## littlerascle59

Slowridingmike said:


> She is white and that's just it. Mine tried to point the finger when I kicked her ass outta my car for talking shit, and when I wen tto try to leave she wanted to fight me from getting in my own car and leaving, her mom seen her scuffling me, so her and her 16 yr old prego sister all three fighting me off my own car wtf for? B/c I tried to leave this bitch at her own house for talking shit to me? You gonna black me from leaving in my own shit? And don't even know why just b/c you seen her retarded ass fighting me, so of course get rushed by 3 white chicks, ain't hit either one just shoving these hoes off me as they come. I'm really tryna bail now b/c if one of calls the cops even if I ain't do nothign if the three say the whatever they want I'm going to jail , so I manage to get in my locked car via the passaenger sid edoor, took off with these dumb hoes hanging on to my car draggin my bm into the ditch in front of their house (what the bitch gets.. lol) After that she tried to take my kid and hold her from me when I pciekd her up so I put myself on child support adknowledging paternity (remember if you're not married the father has to establish paternity b4 he's allowed rights), she tried to put an EMERGENCY PROTECTIVE ORDER out saying I abused her tryna drag her off in a ditch with my vehicle and fight her fam.
> 
> 
> The judge was no dummy, she was like (why ya'll tryna fight him when he's tryna get in his own car and leave your property in the first place? WHy were you holding on to his vehicle if you weren't tryna start shit? You deserve to be pulled off in a ditch. Mr. Kelly Has already adknowledged paternity and started child support showing his maturity and resposibilty to his child meanwhile you're broke, no job, not in school still receiving state school benefits, claim food stamps through your mom yet you lived in his house all year, now you're here tryna get him locked up and his kid taken b/c you got mad when he tried to leave you....)
> 
> Like I said, if you weren't in the wrong to begin with, it don't matter who point they finger, even if you go down in the beginning, you'll win in the end. I had three fingers pointed my way.. lol Judge gave me a field day.. Even gave her to me on CHristmas.. Like "You want your daughter on x-mas Mr Kelly? Fine, I think you should have her all day! lol That pissed bm off.
> By the way here's a pic of them.


:burn:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

littlerascle59 said:


> :burn:


Damn. You know they look good. Lol!


----------



## littlerascle59

Alotta my Black homies assume that because my ole lady is not the stereotypical white girl who likes Black men(meaning she "acts white") & because she was born & raised in Europe that she's not stupid actin(by that I mean nagging and bitchin). They are so fucking wrong, ALL women are fuckin crazy. This is my first time being in a serious _interracial_ relationship and I should have listen to my White homies that said White chicks are fuckin crazy too. lol
Here's another pic of the _angry woman_, as I call her.


----------



## 502Regal

Aww man, my work is blocking all your pics for "pornography" lol Mr. Red x man. And I don't feel like proxying em.


----------



## littlerascle59

No porn posted.


----------



## 502Regal

littlerascle59 said:


> No porn posted.


Figures. The proxy does what it wants. If theres porn even elsewhere on your photobucket it ain't having it. lol


----------



## littlerascle59

:roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda

man I'm glad I dont have them probs, my girl wants kids but she knows now aint a good time for us, plus she's always saying that I dont need anymore which I never argue that point either, she's been down wit a nicca from day one so I gotta same I'm blessed in that aspect but then again shes Samoan so I'll see how long that holds true, now my other kids moms them hoes is crazy as fuck wish I could hit one in the head wit a brick the other I wanna push down a hill


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> , now my other kids moms them hoes is crazy as fuck wish I could hit one in the head wit a brick the other I wanna push down a hill



LMao. That was funny.


----------



## sic713

Slowridingmike said:


> '
> 
> Congrats to one of the best.. I've watched Sic since the bike days and this is one real rhyder! I'm glad you took advantage of an opportunity to develop an art/trade and never looked back! BIG PROPS HOMIE!


thanks bro..
yep.. i had my mind set on few goals.. but this is what i do for a living..i hate body work, but give me a roll of tape and a gun and watch me stunt..



pitbull166 said:


> Seen House of Blues a few times N person, Thats a Sic ass Ride.. You killed it on that Ride homie! And on the Homie Spoc's ride N Waukegan!


thanks alot bro


----------



## sic713

littlerascle59 said:


> Lol when I got down there them Houston girls loved my Mississippi accent. Especially the Mexican girls, I never had any problem gettin them even tho sometimes they'd ask me was I Dominican but when they heard me talk they knew my ass was Black. lol Shid...., I was pullin girls like their was no tomorrow but I almost got caught up, I met this chick on 45 & Rankin and we hit it off real cool. She lived off beltway 8, met her entire family and everything. I was 18 at the time, her family didn't say shit. I told them about where I was from and what I was doin in Houston. So one day she calls me over when her folks weren't home so we can fuck(keep in mind this was during the Christmas holidays so everyone is outta school for about 2 weeks). I gets over there and she about to start polishing my pole, not sure how I just happen to notice but I saw her class ring. Turns out dis bitch was a fuckin freshman in highschool. Mayne I vamped out dat bitch with the quickness. So the next day I got to school tellin this Mexican dude about it, he laughed and said yeah you gotta ask deez bitches for i.d. around here because they'll getcha caught up in some bullshit. Shit still kinda scare me today when I think about it. lol


:roflmao; dizzam yea you gotta watch em.. they like the lighter skin brothas.. im dark so it hard finding ones who like em crispy..but nawfside got more freaks.. im on the southside..aint shit poppin over here really..



.TODD said:


> :cheesy: love white girls but latins? they be tryin to stab a brotha :wow: or maybe that was just my 2 expirences! there are damn nice to look at tho aint they. but every so often you get a white one with a latin body :cheesy:


no stab wounds yet..


----------



## sic713

one my lil latin mamas.. bitch got two kids... but she coo ass fuck.. no drama


----------



## Lowridingmike

sic713 said:


> one my lil latin mamas.. bitch got two kids... but she coo ass fuck.. no drama


She's bad.. But two kids? I got enough of my own. She'd be a good f*ck buddy though. Seeing ya'll wit deez aight breezies while I'm stuck in kentucky with the pale lames, can't wait til I get out in the lolo dis summer, I'm going outta town! lol


----------



## sic713

Lowridingmike said:


> She's bad.. But two kids? I got enough of my own. She'd be a good f*ck buddy though. Seeing ya'll wit deez aight breezies while I'm stuck in kentucky with the pale lames, can't wait til I get out in the lolo dis summer, I'm going outta town! lol


basically what she is a good fuck buddie..i treat her like my girl, i do me and she do her.. no "title"...but she moved away for a lil but be back and forth taking care of her sick grandparents..


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> She is white and that's just it. Mine tried to point the finger when I kicked her ass outta my car for talking shit, and when I wen tto try to leave she wanted to fight me from getting in my own car and leaving, her mom seen her scuffling me, so her and her 16 yr old prego sister all three fighting me off my own car wtf for? B/c I tried to leave this bitch at her own house for talking shit to me? You gonna black me from leaving in my own shit? And don't even know why just b/c you seen her retarded ass fighting me, so of course get rushed by 3 white chicks, ain't hit either one just shoving these hoes off me as they come. I'm really tryna bail now b/c if one of calls the cops even if I ain't do nothign if the three say the whatever they want I'm going to jail , so I manage to get in my locked car via the passaenger sid edoor, took off with these dumb hoes hanging on to my car draggin my bm into the ditch in front of their house (what the bitch gets.. lol) After that she tried to take my kid and hold her from me when I pciekd her up so I put myself on child support adknowledging paternity (remember if you're not married the father has to establish paternity b4 he's allowed rights), she tried to put an EMERGENCY PROTECTIVE ORDER out saying I abused her tryna drag her off in a ditch with my vehicle and fight her fam.
> 
> 
> The judge was no dummy, she was like (why ya'll tryna fight him when he's tryna get in his own car and leave your property in the first place? WHy were you holding on to his vehicle if you weren't tryna start shit? You deserve to be pulled off in a ditch. Mr. Kelly Has already adknowledged paternity and started child support showing his maturity and resposibilty to his child meanwhile you're broke, no job, not in school still receiving state school benefits, claim food stamps through your mom yet you lived in his house all year, now you're here tryna get him locked up and his kid taken b/c you got mad when he tried to leave you....)
> 
> Like I said, if you weren't in the wrong to begin with, it don't matter who point they finger, even if you go down in the beginning, you'll win in the end. I had three fingers pointed my way.. lol Judge gave me a field day.. Even gave her to me on CHristmas.. Like "You want your daughter on x-mas Mr Kelly? Fine, I think you should have her all day! lol That pissed bm off.


consider your self one of the few homie usually shit dont operate so smoothly


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> Alotta my Black homies assume that because my ole lady is not the stereotypical white girl who likes Black men(meaning she "acts white") & because she was born & raised in Europe that she's not stupid actin(by that I mean nagging and bitchin). They are so fucking wrong, ALL women are fuckin crazy. This is my first time being in a serious _interracial_ relationship and I should have listen to my White homies that said White chicks are fuckin crazy too. lol
> Here's another pic of the _angry woman_, as I call her.


looks like she may have some junk in the trunk


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> Aww man, my work is blocking all your pics for "pornography" lol Mr. Red x man. And I don't feel like proxying em.


:facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

sic713 said:


> one my lil latin mamas.. bitch got two kids... but she coo ass fuck.. no drama


damn she look good cute nice work


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> She's bad.. But two kids? I got enough of my own. She'd be a good f*ck buddy though. Seeing ya'll wit deez aight breezies while I'm stuck in kentucky with the pale lames, can't wait til I get out in the lolo dis summer, I'm going outta town! lol


fool what you talking about :twak: you know you got them fried chicken eatin white girls down there you know that does WERK for the booty !


----------



## littlerascle59

.TODD said:


> looks like she may have some junk in the trunk


:nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

nicca you aint hittin that right


----------



## sic713

lmao..short strokin ass *****....!!!


----------



## littlerascle59

64 CRAWLING said:


> nicca you aint hittin that right


:tears: 





You just leave our women alone. 





:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

littlerascle59 said:


> :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just leave our women alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


hahaaa whats this our shit lol thats mines playa:boink:


----------



## littlerascle59

lol
You know I like dem caramel sistas.
how's the 59 comin along? I got my T-top headliner in today. Still on the hunt for NOS parts for my Cutlass.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

got to luv em but what 59 :ugh:


----------



## littlerascle59

:scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:tongue:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

littlerascle59 said:


> Alotta my Black homies assume that because my ole lady is not the stereotypical white girl who likes Black men(meaning she "acts white") & because she was born & raised in Europe that she's not stupid actin(by that I mean nagging and bitchin). They are so fucking wrong, ALL women are fuckin crazy. This is my first time being in a serious _interracial_ relationship and I should have listen to my White homies that said White chicks are fuckin crazy too. lol
> Here's another pic of the _angry woman_, as I call her.



Damn fool! We all got red head she devils!!!!!! And yes they have bigger mental issues then a big mouth sista!!! i concur!!


----------



## plague

Slowridingmike said:


> Ha brah look like he blowin one smooth just chillin.. lol:420:


Hahaha he is


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> NICE! how much you grab that for


I usually pay about 60- 100 and sell them from 375 to 450 cause it cost a lot to ship u looking for one I sell them complete 42 and 44 inch


----------



## plague

Slowridingmike said:


> Unfortunately at 22 I guess I'm not quite through. SOmetimes I be like "Aww hell naw, I can't afford or can stand to think bout giving this girl my kid", other times I be like "Fuck it, dis pussy is great, and she bout to let me slime her guts so I'mma do it!" Just a stupid *****.


Nice rides


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> :nicoderm:


damn good peice there


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> I usually pay about 60- 100 and sell them from 375 to 450 cause it cost a lot to ship u looking for one I sell them complete 42 and 44 inch


damn good deal


----------



## pitbull166

littlerascle59 said:


> :nicoderm:


:nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Afternoon!


----------



## cobrakarate

Who cares about race. My girl is into what I'm into and she was there for me before I got my business off the ground so I'm staying where I'm happy. Who needs to chase and chase after Hard headed females just have a future EX taking all your money. That's not for me. She's my queen and she treats me like a King.


----------



## cobrakarate

Plus she is a 2nd Degree Blackbelt and would kick my butt if I didnt say all that stuff. lol


----------



## Mr Buckworth

Sup brothas


----------



## Lowridingmike

lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


----------



## littlerascle59

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


If me and my white she devil don't work, I'm goin back to the dark side and stayin there.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## pitbull166

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


:roflmao:Seems that way!


----------



## souphillylow

.TODD said:


> to me most black girls arent attractive to me well actually i shouldnt say all black because im light skinned i dont really find girls darker than me attractive for some reason but theres plenty of black girls that are my color or lighter than me and im all for that.truthfully if she got ass cooks cleans and is wifey material i wouldnt give a damn if she was japanese! a good girl is a good girl period and thr truely special ones are worth too much to pass up because of race.but on a side note no ones wants to wife a fat girl.just saying.cool to hit behind closed doors will not wife tho just how i feel


X2 to that man. I got the same problem. Im a light skinned Tri-Mix. Mexican Rican And Black (dont ask). I usually can date rican girls from kensington because they dig me.


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


I love my Samoan thick mama....lol, no headaches, I love all women but find sistas make better friends than partners, haven't dated one in about 10yrs now


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> I love all women but find sistas make better friends than partners, haven't dated one in about 10yrs now


qft unfortunately. Shame too, I got a friend, my complexion, keepin it "friends" for the past 4 or 5 months but w/ slight benefit (the one you only smash when you wanna, can see her 10 times and not even want none..) but the black chick is the ONLY one with a job right now. None of these others including babymomma got a pot to piss in nor a window to throw it out of. But sistah gurl... Bought my dinner last night, breakfast this morning, had the gas for last night, looking out for me on the meal AGAIN tonight, gas tonight AGAIN, and I only fucked her once towards the beginning and she's still showing out plus she's thick as Kentucky mudd (finally! thank God!). HOWEVER (big disclaimer) she has 2 youngins and is only 19. WTF. She only has one at a time if any (doens't hav eful custody) but still, that's doing too much. 

GREat friend... I dunno bout the partna bit though. Plus her face is HIT compared to what I usually mess wit. lol

I love this topic, ya'll bout the only ones I can talk to bout some of this stuff. Anybody else, too risky.lol If my Bm ever got on here that would be pretty entertaining..


----------



## Mr Buckworth

Lowridingmike said:


> qft unfortunately. Shame too, I got a friend, my complexion, keepin it "friends" for the past 4 or 5 months but w/ slight benefit (the one you only smash when you wanna, can see her 10 times and not even want none..) but the black chick is the ONLY one with a job right now. None of these others including babymomma got a pot to piss in nor a window to throw it out of. But sistah gurl... Bought my dinner last night, breakfast this morning, had the gas for last night, looking out for me on the meal AGAIN tonight, gas tonight AGAIN, and I only fucked her once towards the beginning and she's still showing out plus she's thick as Kentucky mudd (finally! thank God!). HOWEVER (big disclaimer) she has 2 youngins and is only 19. WTF. She only has one at a time if any (doens't hav eful custody) but still, that's doing too much.
> 
> GREat friend... I dunno bout the partna bit though. Plus her face is HIT compared to what I usually mess wit. lol
> 
> I love this topic, ya'll bout the only ones I can talk to bout some of this stuff. Anybody else, too risky.lol If my Bm ever got on here that would be pretty entertaining..


You talk too much.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Mr Buckworth said:


> You talk too much.


You're right. Too damn much. lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

You'll funny!


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr Buckworth

96ROADMASTER said:


> You'll funny!


"You'll funny" isnt even ebonics. WTF are u trying to say man?

Maybe you mean "you all are funny" or "yall funny". "you'll" doesn't fit and isn't even a close substitute. Speaking of substitute, "my name is Mr Buckworth, I'm your substitute teacher for today"


----------



## sic713

i was dickin down a blk girl, didnt last long tho, she got on my nerves..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

sic713 said:


> i was dickin down a blk girl, didnt last long tho, she got on my nerves..



:yessad:

They get the best dick in the world. But treat us worse then any other race they want to date .. Like damn!! 









:x:


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 434416
> View attachment 434417
> View attachment 434419
> Who cares about race. My girl is into what I'm into and she was there for me before I got my business off the ground so I'm staying where I'm happy. Who needs to chase and chase after Hard headed females just have a future EX taking all your money. That's not for me. She's my queen and she treats me like a King.


short and sweet


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


i was a while ago little cute 90 pound super cute in the face red bone but i ended up playing her :uh: for a dumb ass white girl x and you know sistas dont play that shit she was done. nothing i could do to fix it


----------



## .TODD

souphillylow said:


> X2 to that man. I got the same problem. Im a light skinned Tri-Mix. Mexican Rican And Black (dont ask). I usually can date rican girls from kensington because they dig me.


you speak spanish? if so YOU IN!!


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> I love my Samoan thick mama....lol, no headaches, I love all women but find sistas make better friends than partners, haven't dated one in about 10yrs now


samoan :wow: pics!


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> qft unfortunately. Shame too, I got a friend, my complexion, keepin it "friends" for the past 4 or 5 months but w/ slight benefit (the one you only smash when you wanna, can see her 10 times and not even want none..) but the black chick is the ONLY one with a job right now. None of these others including babymomma got a pot to piss in nor a window to throw it out of. But sistah gurl... Bought my dinner last night, breakfast this morning, had the gas for last night, looking out for me on the meal AGAIN tonight, gas tonight AGAIN, and I only fucked her once towards the beginning and she's still showing out plus she's thick as Kentucky mudd (finally! thank God!). HOWEVER (big disclaimer) she has 2 youngins and is only 19. WTF. She only has one at a time if any (doens't hav eful custody) but still, that's doing too much.
> 
> GREat friend... I dunno bout the partna bit though. Plus her face is HIT compared to what I usually mess wit. lol
> 
> I love this topic, ya'll bout the only ones I can talk to bout some of this stuff. Anybody else, too risky.lol If my Bm ever got on here that would be pretty entertaining..


she got ass? and yeah real hard to wife a girl with seeds been there done that. and she probably treats you like gold because VERY OFTEN when a girl has numerious kids its much harder for them to find someone who wants them because their kids chase everyone away so when they get some attenstion there all over it! try it with a fresh college girl no kids friends and good family that are good to go, youll find shit dont work so smoothly.


----------



## .TODD

sic713 said:


> i was dickin down a blk girl, didnt last long tho, she got on my nerves..



:werd:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

My fiance looks like Pam from Martin ...except wit tits...and she has a masters degree from the University of Kansas...graduated with a. 4.0...got a real winner


----------



## Mr Buckworth

I'm pretty sure that all women are partially insane. Regardless of race, weight, IQ, etc. All dem bitches can go crazy at the drop of a hat.


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


Mine straight outta Africa dawg


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> i was a while ago little cute 90 pound super cute in the face red bone but i ended up playing her :uh: for a dumb ass white girl x and you know sistas dont play that shit she was done. nothing i could do to fix it


:facepalm: I pity tha foo who has a bad black chick and blows it!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Mine straight outta Africa dawg


Champs my *****! It's Gona be on soon. Next time we doing dra day or a country song!


----------



## littlerascle59

913ryderWYCO said:


> My fiance looks like Pam from Martin ...except wit tits...and she has a masters degree from the University of Kansas...graduated with a. 4.0...got a real winner


:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

.TODD said:


> i was a while ago little cute 90 pound super cute in the face red bone but i ended up playing her :uh: for a dumb ass white girl x and you know sistas dont play that shit she was done. nothing i could do to fix it


:facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

FIGURED THE BLACK LOWRIDERS WOULD APPERICATE THIS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> FIGURED THE BLACK LOWRIDERS WOULD APPERICATE THIS


How much? Shipping should be cheap! Lol


----------



## .TODD

96ROADMASTER said:


> How much? Shipping should be cheap! Lol


more than id like to admit this is brand new and custom made im the first owner not no ebay shit straight this one was 350.00 dollars homie


----------



## .TODD




----------



## .TODD

my wheels are coming soon powder coated black spokes chrome nips black dish chrome lip soon so i needed to add more to the black accent


----------



## tdaddysd

Mr Buckworth said:


> I'm pretty sure that all women are partially insane. Regardless of race, weight, IQ, etc. All dem bitches can go crazy at the drop of a hat.



:bowrofl:hell yea


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> FIGURED THE BLACK LOWRIDERS WOULD APPERICATE THIS
> 
> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13289049406695" target="_blank">
> 
> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13289049530766" target="_blank">


yep nice


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> more than id like to admit this is brand new and custom made im the first owner not no ebay shit straight this one was 350.00 dollars homie


Baller lol! Tax money ain't doing anything this year. I got to de single dad thinking.


----------



## plague

PARTING OUT A 80S FLEETWOOD, THESE ARE PARTS IM JUST NOT GONNA NEED 

FRONT AND REAR DOOR PANELS WITH ARM RESTS -200 SHIPPED

FLEETWOOD WINDOWS 175 SHIPPED

ALL FLEETWOOD TRIM FROM HEADER TO AROUND THE REAR WINDOW 250 SHIPPED

ROCKERS ARE NOT FORSALE

WILLING TO TRADE FOR SOME 90 PIECES I NEED​


----------



## Lowridingmike

plague said:


> ROCKERS ARE NOT FORSALE
> 
> WILLING TO TRADE FOR SOME 90 PIECES I NEED​


LOL that's what every 2door caddy owner was wanting right there. lol


----------



## regal ryda

.TODD said:


> samoan :wow: pics!




.TODD here ya go


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> .TODD here ya go


And dat's what's up. I'm shopping again. I knew bm wasn't gonna get along for long. She just knocked my windows out my apt. when my black gurl was over this morning. Had to deal wit popo 6 this morning b4 work. Looks like it's back to plan B.

Oh, for kicks though, gotta tell ya'll dis, when my white bm was tryna get in my bedroom window to ol gurl tryna knock er block off, the black gurl was all dippin in the bathroom lockin the door behind ha. $hit was hilarious. I was like "run!... *****! run! She gon getcha!" lol Den tried acting all cool when she left and the popo were there... lolzies.. rlmao


----------



## sic713

got damn mike... nice catch bro..


----------



## regal ryda

thanks gents i try, scared to give her the kid she wants, I've seen her cousins after kids, but her sisters preg now i'll see how that goes...lol


----------



## DIPN714

black owned;;


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

DIPN714 said:


> black owned;;


Dirty white walls. Come on dude! Five minutes to use some bleach white and dollar tree Brillo pad.


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> LOL that's what every 2door caddy owner was wanting right there. lol


Some guys turn coupes to fleets with the windows I'm working on building rockers for the lowrider to buy without having to search or pay crazy high prices, and I'm making it a vert so them pieces want be needed


----------



## littlerascle59

DIPN714 said:


> black owned;;


Saw this one hop at the 09 Supershow, you got up there.


----------



## 502Regal

sic713 said:


> got damn mike... nice catch bro..


Tell me about it. It's below freezing and snowing, meanwhile my $hit boarded up wit a dresser in front of it, and I have my kid when I get off. She's goin over g-mas and daddy's going to the hardware store. I ain't even looked at how to get the frames out..



regal ryda said:


> thanks gents i try, scared to give her the kid she wants, I've seen her cousins after kids, but her sisters preg now i'll see how that goes...lol


:x:


----------



## payfred

Black owned


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> .TODD here ya go


Man that grey goose looks good :worship:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Man that grey goose looks good :worship:


ya lush....lol


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> ya lush....lol


I know...probably need to extend and re-enforce my liver


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Black owned


oooh wee


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Skim said:


> oooh wee


That is a bad fleetwood would like to see it laid on its frame too


----------



## payfred

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> That is a bad fleetwood would like to see it laid on its frame too


Thanks homie. This the only one I could find. I always ride around locked up to show off the undies LOL


----------



## payfred

RIP Whitney Houston :angel:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> RIP Whitney Houston :angel:


I was like WTH :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> RIP Whitney Houston :angel:


Drugs take another power house out! Like damn.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> oooh wee


Thx pimp...check out the old school pic


----------



## payfred

The day i dreamdid of...90d out


----------



## payfred

Damn my shit was a hot mess :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Damn my shit was a hot mess :uh:


***** please.


----------



## payfred

96ROADMASTER said:


> ***** please.


Yo shit still is....


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> .TODD here ya go


wow shes beautyful hopefully she just as pretty on the inside you know ever rose has its thorns


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Black owned


----------



## regal ryda

.TODD said:


> wow shes beautyful hopefully she just as pretty on the inside you know ever rose has its thorns


thanks homie its been a year and no major problems yet.....:x:


----------



## DIPN714

96ROADMASTER said:


> Dirty white walls. Come on dude! Five minutes to use some bleach white and dollar tree Brillo pad.


WHEN U GET BIG INCHES LIKE THIS ELCO THEN U CAN TALK;;FOO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

DIPN714 said:


> WHEN U GET BIG INCHES LIKE THIS ELCO THEN U CAN TALK;;FOO


Bring it! Nc got a rm fin to hit! Ha!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

payfred said:


> Yo shit still is....


Well see.


----------



## midwestcoast

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


THAS FUCCD UP...LOL MINE IS ITALIAN AND GREEK TOO ...LMAO SMH


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Lowridingmike said:


> lol. None of us are dating sistahs. lmao.


I am. My fiance is black.


----------



## littlerascle59

913ryderWYCO said:


> I am. My fiance is black.


If I ever break up with my current gf, I'm goin back to black women and *NEVER* gettin with another white girl. They're fuckin crazy and stupid actin as any other chick.


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> thanks homie its been a year and no major problems yet.....:x:


atta BOY!


----------



## .TODD

midwestcoast said:


> THAS FUCCD UP...LOL MINE IS ITALIAN AND GREEK TOO ...LMAO SMH


:cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> If I ever break up with my current gf, I'm goin back to black women and *NEVER* gettin with another white girl. They're fuckin crazy and stupid actin as any other chick.


THERE ALL CRAZY


----------



## sic713

tru.. all these females are crazy one way or another..


----------



## 187PURE

DIPN714 said:


> WHEN U GET BIG INCHES LIKE THIS ELCO THEN U CAN TALK;;FOO


THANK YOU!


----------



## 187PURE

AND ANOTHER THING, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS THE MAURY SHOW?? OR BLACK "LOWRIDER" THREAD?


----------



## littlerascle59

Maury


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> AND ANOTHER THING, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS THE MAURY SHOW?? OR BLACK "LOWRIDER" THREAD?




Gang members go on Maury too...just saying , so you won't be left out. I see no issue talking about the woman in our lives....just like i see no issue with grown ass men clamin a defunct crip set from L.A....when they live in PA.....see what I did there ?


----------



## 187PURE

NOW BACK TO LOWRIDING: MY UPHOLSTREY AND 44 IS GETTIN DONE NEXT WEEK. NEW TRIPLE GOLDS AND A NARDI. AND A CRISP BLUE CRIP RAG!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> DUDE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY OR HOW YOU FEEL. I'MA DO AND SAY WHAT THE FUCK I WANT BITCH! YOU GOT A PROBLEM WE CAN GO HEAD UP IN PERSON WITH GUNS OR WHAT EVER.. THIS IS WHAT I DO.. YA DIG?


I see....okay....um, My brother, you need to relax. You're a grown man ....threating another grown man on the intenet....ain't nothin about that "gangst" cuzzin. You keep on dippin homie...and stop taking this internet shit so serious.


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> AND ANOTHER THING, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS THE MAURY SHOW?? OR BLACK "LOWRIDER" THREAD?


you ARE THE FATHER


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> you ARE THE FATHER


HAHA.. MY COMMENT WAS A JOKE CAUSE I SEEN PAGES OF RANTS ABOUT WIFEES AND WOMEN


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> NOW BACK TO LOWRIDING: MY UPHOLSTREY AND 44 IS GETTIN DONE NEXT WEEK. NEW TRIPLE GOLDS AND A NARDI. AND A CRISP BLUE CRIP RAG!


mother fucker!  i see i must of got you amped with mine


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

And just so we're clear...I'm WAS from a STILL VERY ACTIVE hood in KC...but you won't hear me yappin about it cuz , I ain't active...I actualy work to keep young brothers out of gangs...I don't glorify genocide...I love my hood , so I try to make it better homie....try to keep black men from.killing other black men....

My hood 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXnWIPsjKI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> mother fucker!  i see i must of got you amped with mine


I'VE BEEN TRYING TO FIND A GOLD NARDI FOR A MINUTE NOW.. I'MA JUST HAVE TO SPEND THE 450, FUCK IT!


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> HAHA.. MY COMMENT WAS A JOKE CAUSE I SEEN PAGES OF RANTS ABOUT WIFEES AND WOMEN


yeah i know just keeping the thread alive. as far as the threats lowriden aint about it in lowriden we let the cars do the talking. as far as hoes well that just comes with the territory  if you actually do got a good women thats accepts lowriden and your club than thats another beautyful thing


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> AY MY MAN, I DON'T TAKE THE COMPUTER SERIOUS.. YOU CAME AT MY NECK ON SOME BULL SHIT. NOW I'M NOT GON' GO PAGE FOR PAGE ARGUING.. THAT'S HOE SHIT.. BUT I DO STAND FOR WHAT I SAY ABOUT HANDLING SHIT IN PERSON.. OTHER THAN THAT YOU KEEP IT TIPPIN


It's cool homie I was just talkin shit...wasn't trying to go at you...It's cool .


----------



## .TODD

a women whos accepts a lowriden lifestyle deserves to be mentioned in here in my book


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> And just so we're clear...I'm WAS from a STILL VERY ACTIVE hood in KC...but you won't hear me yappin about it cuz , I ain't active...I actualy work to keep young brothers out of gangs...I don't glorify genocide...I love my hood , so I try to make it better homie....try to keep black men from.killing other black men....
> 
> My hood
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXnWIPsjKI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


APPLAUDS HOMIE.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.. NEVER SAID I WAS ACTIVE OUT HERE DOING THINGS AT MY AGE.. WAS JUST SHOWING UNITY WITH AN OLD FRIEND FROM PASENENA.. NOW BANG SOME RICH THE FACTOR


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> I'VE BEEN TRYING TO FIND A GOLD NARDI FOR A MINUTE NOW.. I'MA JUST HAVE TO SPEND THE 450, FUCK IT!


:wow: i stoped hustlin so that NARDI i got hurt my pockets but it was worth it shes georgeous


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> It's cool homie I was just talkin shit...wasn't trying to go at you...It's cool .


CHUUCH.. SEE HOW BLACK MEN CAN SETTLE THEIR DIFFERENCES AT THE DROP OF A DIME.. I APOLOGIZE HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> :wow: i stoped hustlin so that NARDI i got hurt my pockets but it was worth it shes georgeous


IT'S SOMETHING ABOUT THAT WOOD GRAIN.. I CAN FIND A CHROME SPOKES ONE ALL DAY ON EBAY.. BUT I WANT A GOLD ONE TO GO WITH MY THEME.. A 390 MM. I'MA HAVE TO SPEND THE MONEY, HELL YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> CHUUCH.. SEE HOW BLACK MEN CAN SETTLE THEIR DIFFERENCES AT THE DROP OF A DIME.. I APOLOGIZE HOMIE


:werd:


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> IT'S SOMETHING ABOUT THAT WOOD GRAIN.. I CAN FIND A CHROME SPOKES ONE ALL DAY ON EBAY.. BUT I WANT A GOLD ONE TO GO WITH MY THEME.. A 390 MM. I'MA HAVE TO SPEND THE MONEY, HELL YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE


gold spokes is gonna be custom and pricey your gonna have to remove the spokes and send them to a plater


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> gold spokes is gonna be custom and pricey your gonna have to remove the spokes and send them to a plater


NAW YOU CAN ORDER STRAIGHT FROM THE COMPANY.. I SEEN IT.. I WAS JUST LOOKING FOR A DEAL


----------



## 187PURE

RICH THE FACTOR IS A VERY ACTIVE RAPPER FROM KANSAS CITY.. HE GOT SOME FIRE!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> RICH THE FACTOR IS A VERY ACTIVE RAPPER FROM KANSAS CITY.. HE GOT SOME FIRE!


Yah ...dude is the real deal. I met him a few times. He does music with some of my homies. His hood is one of the deepest and most active in the city..he got a real earned rep .


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> NAW YOU CAN ORDER STRAIGHT FROM THE COMPANY.. I SEEN IT.. I WAS JUST LOOKING FOR A DEAL


o you good than didnt know that never seen it thats gonna be heavy duty


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> CHUUCH.. SEE HOW BLACK MEN CAN SETTLE THEIR DIFFERENCES AT THE DROP OF A DIME.. I APOLOGIZE HOMIE


Agreed


----------



## .TODD

913ryderWYCO said:


> Yah ...dude is the real deal. I met him a few times. He does music with some of my homies. His hood is one of the deepest and most active in the city..he got a real earned rep .


i see the big hommie applied that grant in that chevy!


----------



## payfred

LOL


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> LOL


hahahaha I DONT KNOW I LIKE THAT MAURY SHOW THOW, WHEN THEY BE LIKE LOOK AT THAT NOSE,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

HELLO MY BLACK BROTHAS :wave:


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> hahahaha I DONT KNOW I LIKE THAT MAURY SHOW THOW, WHEN THEY BE LIKE LOOK AT THAT NOSE,


that is messed up but its more messed up when the girl been on the show 3 different times lookin for the baby daddy


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> HELLO MY BLACK BROTHAS :wave:


sup i always here about this fundi dude who is he?


----------



## littlerascle59

Y'all be on the lookout for a Cutlass with some nice dark blue interior pieces. Need stuff for my Cutlass.


----------



## regal ryda

.TODD said:


> sup i always here about this fundi dude who is he?


this dude
*96ROADMASTER *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> sup i always here about this fundi dude who is he?


A ass .


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> AND ANOTHER THING, WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS THE MAURY SHOW?? OR BLACK "LOWRIDER" THREAD?


LOL Maury! I went to court yesterday (could ya tell I wasn't on here), I didn't wanna press charges get her record effed up where she get looked at funny at job interviews (like shes ever going to one) however, she's to pay for all of it via restitution, so I'm getting the highest two estimates to fix, and already got amigo to do the work for next to nothing.  

I'm working on my cars. gotta go!:inout::sprint:


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> this dude
> *96ROADMASTER *





96ROADMASTER said:


> A ass .


:scrutinize:


----------



## regal ryda

tru story homie


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> LOL Maury! I went to court yesterday (could ya tell I wasn't on here), I didn't wanna press charges get her record effed up where she get looked at funny at job interviews (like shes ever going to one) however, she's to pay for all of it via restitution, so I'm getting the highest two estimates to fix, and already got amigo to do the work for next to nothing.
> 
> I'm working on my cars. gotta go!:inout::sprint:


thats the way to do it!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> :scrutinize:


Oh my


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> I see....okay....um, My brother, you need to relax. You're a grown man ....threating another grown man on the intenet....ain't nothin about that "gangst" cuzzin. You keep on dippin homie...and stop taking this internet shit so serious.


No college degree...just a dumb aaaaaass G....who me?


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> No college degree...just a dumb aaaaaass G....who me?


Gotta baby on tha way, damn its a mess have you ever been convicted of a felony? yes.


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> Gotta baby on tha way, damn its a mess have you ever been convicted of a felony? yes.


U know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

old school flick - compton majestics


----------



## Skim

cpt majestics trunk mural - back when they was bangin for reals


----------



## Skim

more black owned trunk murals


----------



## littlerascle59

Skim said:


> more black owned trunk murals


That's fucking badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> cpt majestics trunk mural - back when they was bangin for reals


I remember that


----------



## ROBLEDO

baddest mural i've ever seen. imo.


----------



## plague

That looks real what kind of car was that last mural on


----------



## ROBLEDO

plague said:


> That looks real what kind of car was that last mural on


----------



## plague

Oh hell yeah, murals are nice I like them when they look real, and really when there in color


----------



## .TODD

wow


----------



## Lowridingmike

Keep em coming, this isgreat. Close up of the Crab mural? I wanna see that orange foe the othe rmurla is on too!


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> Keep em coming, this isgreat. Close up of the Crab mural? I wanna see that orange foe the othe rmurla is on too!


here we go with the set trippin n shit


----------



## The Scientist

.TODD said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13289187527631" target="_blank">


Wow, now that's a nice Nardi


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> here we go with the set trippin n shit


GTFO. Nobody cares bout dat $hit.


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> GTFO. Nobody cares bout dat $hit.


you must if it made you mention it *****


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> you must if it made you mention it *****


Naw we just give 187 tha biz b/c he's always crabbed out. You tha one on friv, folk. dump the bed on your salt truck, bout ready for anotha load.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Lowridingmike

DIPN714 said:


>


Uh Oh!. I'm tryan blow it up and flip it round right now, so we can see what going on..


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw we just give 187 tha biz b/c he's always crabbed out. You tha one on friv, folk. dump the bed on your salt truck, bout ready for anotha load.


lol....


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> lol....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw we just give 187 tha biz b/c he's always crabbed out. You tha one on friv, folk. dump the bed on your salt truck, bout ready for anotha load.


:no:


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> :no:


Dis Kentucky, we don't play dat gangbang boogie woogie ****** shit here. Damn ************** wit dey ******* gangs and set claims. lol GTFO.


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT SIZE TIRES YALL ****** ROLLING ON? JUST WANNA COMPARE


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> WHAT SIZE TIRES YALL ****** ROLLING ON? JUST WANNA COMPARE


155/80's on 13's and 175/75 ons 14's and there's only one plce in the WHOLE CITY where you can get em....


Cool Cars.. :facepalm:


----------



## Skim

when i had 14'z i used to run 175x70s


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> 155/80's on 13's and 175/75 ons 14's and there's only one plce in the WHOLE CITY where you can get em....
> 
> 
> Cool Cars.. :facepalm:


I KNOW, RIGHT.. AND COOL CARS COST A GRIP. I WANNA RUN 165/80.. THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD + THEY'RE GOOD FOR THE BOUNCE


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> when i had 14'z i used to run 175x70s


I HAD THOSE ON SOME TRIPLE GOLDS YEARS AGO.. I LIKE THE LOW PRO LOOK THEY GAVE


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Dis Kentucky, we don't play dat gangbang boogie woogie ****** shit here. Damn ************** wit dey ******* gangs and set claims. lol GTFO.


:rofl: YOU A FOOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> I KNOW, RIGHT.. AND COOL CARS COST A GRIP. I WANNA RUN 165/80.. THEY LOOK PRETTY GOOD + THEY'RE GOOD FOR THE BOUNCE


Talk to Chris, buy em in person, and buy all 4, 8 or however many you wanna do and he'll work with ya. I know I just got uniroyals for round $400 ($100) a tire mounted and balanced, thought I had paid WAY too much, but come to find out those uniroyals after shipping anywhere else would'v ecost the same if not more, and if I would went with Milestar Id been on the side of the road by now soo... For real, for once I have to say... Pay Brian.


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> I HAD THOSE ON SOME TRIPLE GOLDS YEARS AGO.. I LIKE THE LOW PRO LOOK THEY GAVE


thats why i liked them. the hankook and hercules were tight.


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Talk to Chris, buy em in person, and buy all 4, 8 or however many you wanna do and he'll work with ya. I know I just got uniroyals for round $400 ($100) a tire mounted and balanced, thought I had paid WAY too much, but come to find out those uniroyals after shipping anywhere else would'v ecost the same if not more, and if I would went with Milestar Id been on the side of the road by now soo... For real, for once I have to say... Pay Brian.


***** YOU MUST DON'T DO NO 3 WHEELIN


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> thats why i liked them. the hankook and hercules were tight.


THEY BRING OUT MORE VIEW OF THE RIM


----------



## 187PURE

I JUST WENT BACK AND DELETED SOME BEEF.. TRYING TO KEEP THIS THREAD SQUEAKY CLEAN, YA DIG :thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> ***** YOU MUST DON'T DO NO 3 WHEELIN


Funny b/c you're absolutely right! I DO NOT 3 wheel ever. Even got long strokes and powerballs, Just ain't $hit done to the frame. I don't even like hopping, got it workign at bout 30" and aint hit it since. But what do you make your observation by? THe fact I don't have a problem paying $100 a tire? I made my 155/80's last almost all year, even with ext uppers. driving 1hr+ to and from work erday. Hate to see what happens when I do start dumping corners.


----------



## 187PURE

Slowridingmike said:


> Funny b/c you're absolutely right! I DO NOT 3 wheel ever. Even got long strokes and powerballs, Just ain't $hit done to the frame. I don't even like hopping, got it workign at bout 30" and aint hit it since. But what do you make your observation by? THe fact I don't have a problem paying $100 a tire? I made my 155/80's last almost all year, even with ext uppers. driving 1hr+ to and from work erday. Hate to see what happens when I do start dumping corners.


YEAH AT $100 A FUCKIN TIRE, WHO WOULD WANNA 3 WHEEL?.. BUT HEY, YOU A BALLER


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> more black owned trunk murals


The guy that owns this car Rick is a rider got to talk to him at a friend house in Vegas and is a real good humble cat out in Vegas has some nice rides, just like the majestics cc every show I have got a chance to talk to them I do the older members have always been good to talk to and have a lot they are willing to share I don't know any sport were fans and people that are just getting into lowriding can hang out or pick up a phone and talk to a legend.


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> YEAH AT $100 A FUCKIN TIRE, WHO WOULD WANNA 3 WHEEL?.. BUT HEY, YOU A BALLER


No sir. My ride will continue to be on all 4 at all times. I aint trippin. lol Those uniroyals do look like the best option brand wise though for 3 wheelin. Their sidewalls are beefy, and it's actually $70 +mount and balance right at round $86.00 or so a tire. close enough to a dolla. Not a balla by far... lol I'm 22, single father, w/ bad habits. What Kanye say? "I've been afflicted by not one, by not two... but all three!"


----------



## plague

5-20-14. 155-80-13


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

14z ride bettr but for some reason 13z give me better mpg! Wtf?


----------



## 187PURE

96ROADMASTER said:


> 14z ride bettr but for some reason 13z give me better mpg! Wtf?


 DUDE I'M REALLY STARTING TO THINK YOU'RE FUCKING RETARDED


----------



## 187PURE

I NEED A BLACK HEAVY DUTY MOTOR, CAN'T FIND A SUPPLIER


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> I NEED A BLACK HEAVY DUTY MOTOR, CAN'T FIND A SUPPLIER


Here ya go brah. Me and a few of my homies had this prob, so we pitched in on 10 and get it in. Then right after seen dude with the $85 sacos.. lol


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Here ya go brah. Me and a few of my homies had this prob, so we pitched in on 10 and get it in. Then right after seen dude with the $85 sacos.. lol


WELL THEY SAY BLACK MOTORS STAY COOLER.. IF I CAN FIND A BLACK SACO THAT WOULD BE WASUP


----------



## .TODD

The Scientist said:


> Wow, now that's a nice Nardi


hellas nice truck you got there your self sir


----------



## .TODD

DIPN714 said:


>


:scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> 155/80's on 13's and 175/75 ons 14's and there's only one plce in the WHOLE CITY where you can get em....
> 
> 
> Cool Cars.. :facepalm:


:nono: walmart got 155/80/13s tiger paw uniroyals all day good lookin tire too and harder than those soft ass firestone 380 i had that were done after a few 3 wheels


----------



## .TODD

people say there ugly but they look clean as hell to me a bit on the pricy side at 55 but its worth the skipping of waiting and paying for shipping and all that other happy bull shit walmart everyones got a walmart


----------



## 502Regal

Uniroyal Tiger Paw AWP II WSW 155/80/13 :thumbsup:239.20 for the set(4) free shipping Tire Buyer.com...


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> :nono: walmart got 155/80/13s tiger paw uniroyals all day good lookin tire too and harder than those soft ass firestone 380 i had that were done after a few 3 wheels


I was happy with my uniroyals too. I thought they'd be a decent tire to three on, b/c of the beefier shoulders. I didn't know they were at wally world, may have to use that resource.


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> WELL THEY SAY BLACK MOTORS STAY COOLER.. IF I CAN FIND A BLACK SACO THAT WOULD BE WASUP


I'mma letchu in a big ancient chinese secret. Insulation paint. If it ain't making contact (post or armature) paint it. 95% of motor failure is via arcing, Bruce from cool cars put my homie up on game wit this when he was working there. He hit the cce truck (single) bout 10 licks the motor was still ice cold..


----------



## 502Regal

Lowridingmike said:


> Here ya go brah. Me and a few of my homies had this prob, so we pitched in on 10 and get it in. Then right after seen dude with the $85 sacos.. lol


I forgot the link. duh mike. :facepalm:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/322701-whos-got-cheap-comp-motors.html


----------



## 1229

Slowridingmike said:


> I'mma letchu in a big ancient chinese secret. Insulation paint. If it ain't making contact (post or armature) paint it. 95% of motor failure is via arcing, Bruce from cool cars put my homie up on game wit this when he was working there. He hit the cce truck (single) bout 10 licks the motor was still ice cold..


wrong. its insulating varnish. aircraft hydraulic pump motors use it, i use an expoxy based version when i overhaul them. it does not, can not and will not technically make a motor run cooler. it will keep arcing to a minimum (considering the cheapo quality you get from any china motor, they arc like hell). keeping arcing to a minimum will make the motor cooler to the touch, but doesnt mean its running any cooler or even more efficiently. its insulates electrically not thermally.


----------



## Lowridingmike

TATTOO-76 said:


> wrong. its insulating varnish. aircraft hydraulic pump motors use it, i use an expoxy based version when i overhaul them. it does not, can not and will not technically make a motor run cooler. it will keep arcing to a minimum (considering the cheapo quality you get from any china motor, they arc like hell). keeping arcing to a minimum will make the motor cooler to the touch, but doesnt mean its running any cooler or even more efficiently. its insulates electrically not thermally.


And there we have it guys. I stand corrected. Thank you!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

.TODD said:


> :nono: walmart got 155/80/13s tiger paw uniroyals all day good lookin tire too and harder than those soft ass firestone 380 i had that were done after a few 3 wheels


Not here. They dropped them 13 ww tires. Bw tires all day.


----------



## downlow82

payfred said:


> Thanks homie. This the only one I could find. I always ride around locked up to show off the undies LOL


nice very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82

Skim said:


> more black owned trunk murals


yeah!that's what im talkn bout:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> people say there ugly but they look clean as hell to me a bit on the pricy side at 55 but its worth the skipping of waiting and paying for shipping and all that other happy bull shit walmart everyones got a walmart


THOSE LOOK GOOD


----------



## littlerascle59

plague said:


> THOSE LOOK GOOD


I concur.


----------



## 187PURE

TATTOO-76 said:


> wrong. its insulating varnish. aircraft hydraulic pump motors use it, i use an expoxy based version when i overhaul them. it does not, can not and will not technically make a motor run cooler. it will keep arcing to a minimum (considering the cheapo quality you get from any china motor, they arc like hell). keeping arcing to a minimum will make the motor cooler to the touch, but doesnt mean its running any cooler or even more efficiently. its insulates electrically not thermally.


DAT ****** A SCIENTIST :shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

littlerascle59 said:


> I concur.


x3:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> DAT ****** A SCIENTIST :shocked:


Right? lol Bill Nye @ss nikka.


x4 for uniroyals. I dunna bout th ecrosslace but on dem thangs on dat silver foe, dey trill.









On the coupe on the streets all summer







On the fleet almost all winter








And still got bout dis much left.. lol


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> I was happy with my uniroyals too. I thought they'd be a decent tire to three on, b/c of the beefier shoulders. I didn't know they were at wally world, may have to use that resource.


yes sir nothing like convience


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> I'mma letchu in a big ancient chinese secret. Insulation paint. If it ain't making contact (post or armature) paint it. 95% of motor failure is via arcing, Bruce from cool cars put my homie up on game wit this when he was working there. He hit the cce truck (single) bout 10 licks the motor was still ice cold..


:cheesy: so take out armatures and paint the internal houseing ?


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> THOSE LOOK GOOD


im saying


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> DAT ****** A SCIENTIST :shocked:


the evil genious


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Right? lol Bill Nye @ss nikka.
> 
> 
> x4 for uniroyals. I dunna bout th ecrosslace but on dem thangs on dat silver foe, dey trill.
> 
> View attachment 438169
> 
> 
> On the coupe on the streets all summer
> View attachment 438170
> 
> On the fleet almost all winter
> 
> View attachment 438171
> 
> And still got bout dis much left.. lol


and there you have it gentlemen


----------



## Skim

what it do yall! :wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

nothin just goin over the jd thread watchin the insanity run rampant in there. :run:


----------



## Skim

man u aint lyin. I been looking at it through out the day then its like 5 more pages longer. That topic is the hottest topic on layitlow right now its crazy in there.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hi!


----------



## ROBLEDO

on that late nite tippin and dippin down them streets......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ROBLEDO said:


> on that late nite tippin and dippin down them streets......


No your not! Your at Starbucks. On free wii fi surfing LIL!


----------



## dameon

trip out electric t tops
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadi...9?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c23c23e5f#v4-48


----------



## ROBLEDO

96ROADMASTER said:


> No your not! Your at Starbucks. On free wii fi surfing LIL!


shut'cho Florida Evan looking ass up! 









*
=
*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

ROBLEDO said:


> shut'cho Florida Evan looking ass up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> =
> *
> View attachment 439043


Damn! Damn! Damn!


----------



## Skim

thinking about dropping a 44" into the roof :shocked:


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> thinking about dropping a 44" into the roof :shocked:


----------



## payfred

ROBLEDO said:


> shut'cho Florida Evan looking ass up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> =
> *
> View attachment 439043


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> thinking about dropping a 44" into the roof :shocked:


That muhfucka tight man that you??


----------



## ChocolateThriller

uffin:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> That muhfucka tight man that you??


yeah mayne hey hit me up im coming out for autofair in charlotte in april. My boy KANDY N CHROME is gonna be patterning out my frame and the 61 and he wants me to line up a couple roofs for him out in the carolinas while hes there. You know anybody that needs a top or patterns done out in NC while hes there in a couple months let mee or him know. PM u my number.


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> That muhfucka tight man that you??


Dat trae is nice skim. Mus be nice. When I grow up fa sho! lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yea that 63 going to be fresh just like the rest of the line up


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus

187PURE said:


> View attachment 439743


Congrats whitney! 9 days sober


----------



## 187PURE

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> Congrats whitney! 9 days sober


 FAKE SCREEN NAME.. HAVE SOME RESPECT BUDDY


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY HERE USING LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS? I GOT THE UPPERS WHICH ARE IMPORTANT BECAUSE THE STOCK ONES ALWAYS RIP FROM THE PUMPKIN.. BUT HOW IMPORTANT ARE THE LOWERS?


----------



## SPOOK82

187PURE said:


> ANYBODY HERE USING LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS? I GOT THE UPPERS WHICH ARE IMPORTANT BECAUSE THE STOCK ONES ALWAYS RIP FROM THE PUMPKIN.. BUT HOW IMPORTANT ARE THE LOWERS?


adjustable lowers are good when you have cylinders bigger than 12s so you can adjust out or in so you can eliminate binding issues
also when you 3 wheel so you don't chance twisting your lowers


----------



## SPOOK82

these pivot bushings are good too keep you from ripping the ears on your rear end 
BMH sells them (for upper trailing arms)


----------



## 187PURE

SPOOK82 said:


> adjustable lowers are good when you have cylinders bigger than 12s so you can adjust out or in so you can eliminate binding issues also when you 3 wheel so you don't chance twisting your lowers


 YEAH MY LOWERS ARE GETTIN MANGLED


----------



## Lowridingmike

Good info in here. Not 1:1 but some "Black lowriding" until spring hits and it's time to CRUISE again!


----------



## Lowridingmike

*COMING SOON!!!!
























"Set it off '62"































*


----------



## Lowridingmike

Something to look at while bored at work I suppose.. gold bmf-ing the 63's door handles and headlight covers while waiting on my mechanic to call me back saying he's picked up my coupe!


----------



## 187PURE

SPOOK82 said:


> adjustable lowers are good when you have cylinders bigger than 12s so you can adjust out or in so you can eliminate binding issues also when you 3 wheel so you don't chance twisting your lowers


 I'MA GO AHEAD AND ORDER SOME FROM CCE.. THAT WAY I GOT THE TOPS AND THE BOTTOMS


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Good info in here. Not 1:1 but some "Black lowriding" until spring hits and it's time to CRUISE again!


make some lincolns FOOL!!! they all look good i like that fleet back there that aint getting no love too


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> *COMING SOON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Set it off '62"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:CLASSIC!


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> I'MA GO AHEAD AND ORDER SOME FROM CCE.. THAT WAY I GOT THE TOPS AND THE BOTTOMS


SPEAKING of that i got like a thousand dollars worth of shit to order  powerballs 22 inch telescopic strokes and 8s comps up front springs,custom cups, ball joints fittings hose sheesh this is gonna hurt my pockets but gotta get ready for the spring each time i look outside its getting sunnier and sunnier and you know what that means break time is over on the EAST COAST time to punch in.


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> yeah mayne hey hit me up im coming out for autofair in charlotte in april. My boy KANDY N CHROME is gonna be patterning out my frame and the 61 and he wants me to line up a couple roofs for him out in the carolinas while hes there. You know anybody that needs a top or patterns done out in NC while hes there in a couple months let mee or him know. PM u my number.


heard he was pricey


----------



## .TODD

SPOOK82 said:


> these pivot bushings are good too keep you from ripping the ears on your rear end
> BMH sells them (for upper trailing arms)


glad you posted this reminded me of something take a look at this this is the same long travel arm kit and rear tele scopes my car is being set up on and on the same car look at the shaft










technically if im not mistaken correct me if im wrong but could you totally eliminate the spring if the slip was longer? imagine the slip went much deeper in the shaft meaning that the shaft could never come out unless it was unbolted but than again i suppose how would you keep tension on the tranny seal to keep the slip from giving too much slack? maybe if somehow the shaft was also tapped into the trans with a bolt or bearing or even a mount. gonna do some research on lifted trucks


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> make some lincolns FOOL!!! they all look good i like that fleet back there that aint getting no love too


Ya know there's "no such thing" as a 94 caddy fleetwood and theres one sitting there made out of a 94 impala SS?  Theres "no such thing" as a lincoln model either.. Just might have to "make a such thing" as one of those too. lol

That fleetwood is my boy "lil Brandon"s, just got back from texas gettign the interior done along with my purple patterned out L.S. monte that you see there. Both only been back a week or so..

































*The homie "Tingos" from Dynasty M.C.C. Texas threw down on both interiors, Lil brandon and I threw down on the paint/airbrushing. First time laying out patterns like this for me and have gotten hella better since, plus my patterned cars alwasy have a fade, can't see the fade in the pics, it fade to kandy pink below the lower body line.. THis is ALSO a model that never existed. only SS montes, the front end is custom, you can see it stil has the SS spoiler, didn't wanna do away wit it!*
























* Lil brandon's fleetwood, THe car that doesnt exist. and it's guts from TIngos tx. Somethign to do during the winter fa sho, we go ham!*


----------



## .TODD

http://www.4xshaft.com/
somthing i may try this seems to be a much better idea than just a slip because when were doin all this traveling for some reason the lowrider world only things in one dimention in and out well what about angel? alot of cars vibrate because there shaft isnt quite right. im gonna call these guys and see what sup


----------



## 502Regal

My homie lil brandon also built the "Westcoast Poplock" loose-based Replica.
































































*THATS MY BOY LIL BRANDON! ANybody hating on this white ridah can take a seat!*


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> glad you posted this reminded me of something take a look at this this is the same long travel arm kit and rear tele scopes my car is being set up on and on the same car look at the shaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technically if im not mistaken correct me if im wrong but could you totally eliminate the spring if the slip was longer? imagine the slip went much deeper in the shaft meaning that the shaft could never come out unless it was unbolted but than again i suppose how would you keep tension on the tranny seal to keep the slip from giving too much slack? maybe if somehow the shaft was also tapped into the trans with a bolt or bearing or even a mount. gonna do some research on lifted trucks


Good luck. Me and rear suspension geometry haven't been successful in the past. To the point I'll be happy just keeping $hit stock dimensions or close. I ain't bumpered there yet, til I do, need for any more.. lol


----------



## .TODD

apparently i was right it is made


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> Good luck. Me and rear suspension geometry haven't been successful in the past. To the point I'll be happy just keeping $hit stock dimensions or close. I ain't bumpered there yet, til I do, need for any more.. lol


answer to all your problems. that apparently lowrider distributors dont share with us


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> answer to all your problems. that apparently lowrider distributors dont share with us


:drama: you got me doing homework at work. Glad I got $Hit done early today.. lol dpending on if I gotta pull another car to the shop 2ma monring I may be :burn: as for staying ahead after 2 ma though.


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> :drama: you got me doing homework at work. Glad I got $Hit done early today.. lol dpending on if I gotta pull another car to the shop 2ma monring I may be :burn: as for staying ahead after 2 ma though.


my regal couldnt drive locked up because of what you see here this is my regal.




























to much differential roll had i had had a more custom drive shaft i wouldnt of had binding locked up ill wont be having that problem again.with a properly build drive shaft you should never have any binding all the way up or all the way down period.most drive shafts in cars today are just GOOD ENOUGH and not perfect and overtime we accepted you either can ride all the way locked up or all the way down im here to say F THAT SHIT


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> Ya know there's "no such thing" as a 94 caddy fleetwood and theres one sitting there made out of a 94 impala SS?  Theres "no such thing" as a lincoln model either.. Just might have to "make a such thing" as one of those too. lol
> 
> That fleetwood is my boy "lil Brandon"s, just got back from texas gettign the interior done along with my purple patterned out L.S. monte that you see there. Both only been back a week or so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The homie "Tingos" from Dynasty M.C.C. Texas threw down on both interiors, Lil brandon and I threw down on the paint/airbrushing. First time laying out patterns like this for me and have gotten hella better since, plus my patterned cars alwasy have a fade, can't see the fade in the pics, it fade to kandy pink below the lower body line.. THis is ALSO a model that never existed. only SS montes, the front end is custom, you can see it stil has the SS spoiler, didn't wanna do away wit it!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lil brandon's fleetwood, THe car that doesnt exist. and it's guts from TIngos tx. Somethign to do during the winter fa sho, we go ham!*


NICE but theres gotta be lincolns ive seen them


----------



## 502Regal

I see. CHyea I have to lock it out, and give it just a "tap" of dump and the driveshaft vibrations go away. Should be coogi with a slip though. THere used to be a guy on htis forun 10+ yrs ago named "Hydrota" that had a green toyota truck and a black s-10 both hoppers. He had a STUPID long telescopic driveshaft out of a tractor in one of the two (both hit 90's/100's no weight and drove anywhere all the way up AND all the way down), I wonder what he used and did if there was someway to search the old forum for his topic. THink he was from Missouri somwhere?


----------



## 502Regal

.TODD said:


> NICE but theres gotta be lincolns ive seen them


I've only seen two, both were diecast limos that were cut in half and fused back together. Find em and post, I need ideas!


----------



## .TODD

Slowridingmike said:


> I see. CHyea I have to lock it out, and give it just a "tap" of dump and the driveshaft vibrations go away. Should be coogi with a slip though. THere used to be a guy on htis forun 10+ yrs ago named "Hydrota" that had a green toyota truck and a black s-10 both hoppers. He had a STUPID long telescopic driveshaft out of a tractor in one of the two (both hit 90's/100's no weight and drove anywhere all the way up AND all the way down), I wonder what he used and did if there was someway to search the old forum for his topic. THink he was from Missouri somwhere?


yup now thats what im saying


----------



## 502Regal

*More Black lowriding.. Now to leave work and go pick up one of my 1:1 lowriders. lol*


----------



## 187PURE

MAN HOW BOUT BLACK MAGIC SHIPPED MY CLYINDERS AND DONUTS ALONG WITH MY SOLENIODS WITH NO PACKING IN THE BOX.. FUCKIN SOLENOID WAS IN PEICES


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> MAN HOW BOUT BLACK MAGIC SHIPPED MY CLYINDERS AND DONUTS ALONG WITH MY SOLENIODS WITH NO PACKING IN THE BOX.. FUCKIN SOLENOID WAS IN PEICES


i know you done called them what they say?


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> i know you done called them what they say?


MOTHER FUCKER TALKIN BOUT EMAIL HIM THE PICS.. I'M LIKE DAMN DUDE, IT'S ONLY A $10 SOLENOID.. SEND ME ANOTHER ONE ASSHOLE


----------



## 187PURE

LOL THERE WERE 20 USERS: 1 MEMBER (ME) AND 19 GUESTS LOL.. WHY YOU HIDING ******?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

187PURE said:


> LOL THERE WERE 20 USERS: 1 MEMBER (ME) AND 19 GUESTS LOL.. WHY YOU HIDING ******?


Hmmmm nothing to say. Just looking at pics chilling.


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave: Hey y'all...


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> ttt


Post pics of your gal? Or life partner? 0:


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> MOTHER FUCKER TALKIN BOUT EMAIL HIM THE PICS.. I'M LIKE DAMN DUDE, IT'S ONLY A $10 SOLENOID.. SEND ME ANOTHER ONE ASSHOLE


Speaking of guests i had to log in just to lolzies.


----------



## regal ryda

96ROADMASTER said:


> Post pics of your gal? Or life partner? 0:


:shocked:wow that was outta left field:twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

regal ryda said:


> :shocked:wow that was outta left field:twak:


Hey the rest of us posted up.


----------



## kinfokes1stladie

:thumbsup:


187PURE said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

lol


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> :shocked:wow that was outta left field:twak:


Hahahaha


----------



## plague

Man I give u guys props that do those models that's some skill, cause I'd try to those and they would always messed up much props


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> Post pics of your gal? Or life partner? 0:


lol! trust me fat albert for one i dont need to put any women i fuck with on the internet for u to drool over, besides i dun seen that fat ass cave bitch u was in the tub with lol. that bitch looked like sloths mama on the Goonies. sad part is you fucked and reproduced with that shit lol!!!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> lol! trust me fat albert for one i dont need to put any women i fuck with on the internet for u to drool over, besides i dun seen that fat ass cave bitch u was in the tub with lol. that bitch looked like sloths mama on the Goonies. sad part is you fucked and reproduced with that shit lol!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> :roflmao:


oh taffy tits know he fucked up comin at me like that. the fuck is wrong with that ***** lol


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> oh taffy tits know he fucked up comin at me like that. the fuck is wrong with that ***** lol


You got me over here dying hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Jack Tripper

Skim said:


> oh *taffy tits* know he fucked up comin at me like that. the fuck is wrong with that ***** lol




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> lol! trust me fat albert for one i dont need to put any women i fuck with on the internet for u to drool over, besides i dun seen that fat ass cave bitch u was in the tub with lol. that bitch looked like sloths mama on the Goonies. sad part is you fucked and reproduced with that shit lol!!!



And just when you thought Fundi`s ownage couldn't get worse then what it already is.....Skim hits him with an upper cut! lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Skim said:


> lol! trust me fat albert for one i dont need to put any women i fuck with on the internet for u to drool over, besides i dun seen that fat ass cave bitch u was in the tub with lol. that bitch looked like sloths mama on the Goonies. sad part is you fucked and reproduced with that shit lol!!!


Wahahaha. This half ***** trying to puff up his testesrone levels!


----------



## Skim

96ROADMASTER said:


> Wahahaha. This half ***** trying to puff up his testesrone levels!


***** dont test my pimp hand


----------



## plague

96ROADMASTER said:


> Wahahaha. This half ***** trying to puff up his testesrone levels!


Black is black,


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> ***** dont test my pimp hand


You guys are crazy hahaha


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn he got banned. lol


----------



## .TODD

96ROADMASTER said:


> Wahahaha. This half ***** trying to puff up his testesrone levels!


what the hell you got banned?


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> lol! trust me fat albert for one i dont need to put any women i fuck with on the internet for u to drool over, besides i dun seen that fat ass cave bitch u was in the tub with lol. that bitch looked like sloths mama on the Goonies. sad part is you fucked and reproduced with that shit lol!!!


:sprint:


----------



## Skim

.TODD said:


> what the hell you got banned?


/


----------



## payfred

Give that fool a IP address permanent ban! Haha


----------



## low4ever

Skim said:


> lol! trust me fat albert for one i dont need to put any women i fuck with on the internet for u to drool over, besides i dun seen that fat ass cave bitch u was in the tub with lol. that bitch looked like sloths mama on the Goonies. sad part is you fucked and reproduced with that shit lol!!!





Skim said:


> oh taffy tits know he fucked up comin at me like that. the fuck is wrong with that ***** lol


:roflmao: got this ***** started.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Anticipation sucs. Sittin at work like a lost puppy by the window waitin gfor the ups dude to get here. :facepalm:


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Damn he got banned. lol


DAMN, I WONDER WHY, ALOT OF PEOPLE ALL OVER DONT LIKE HIM I SEE IT IN A LOT OF TOPICS, I CAN NEVER FIGURE OUT WHY, BUT THEN HE JUST SAYS SOME CRAZY STUFF OUT OF NO WHERE AND I DO FIND THAT STUFF FUNNY, BUT CRAZY:rofl:


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Anticipation sucs. Sittin at work like a lost puppy by the window waitin gfor the ups dude to get here. :facepalm:


WHATS HE BRINGING YOU


----------



## 502Regal

plague said:


> WHATS HE BRINGING YOU


Some more model junk and some odds and ends for my coupe. chrome un dinged seat rim,new distributor, mufflers... quite a few boxes, hope it can fit it all to carry it home. But then again, only half might come today... Maybe nothing? Just "expecting" a few packages within the next few biz days from a few places.


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## chevy_boy

*WHATS GOOD HOMIES????*:wave::inout:


----------



## plague

Slowridingmike said:


> Some more model junk and some odds and ends for my coupe. chrome un dinged seat rim,new distributor, mufflers... quite a few boxes, hope it can fit it all to carry it home. But then again, only half might come today... Maybe nothing? Just "expecting" a few packages within the next few biz days from a few places.


WHERE YOU GET THAT STUFF FROM, MUCH PROPS TO YOU BUILDING MODELS CAUSE I COULD NEVER GET THEM RIGHT


----------



## plague

chevy_boy said:


> *WHATS GOOD HOMIES????*:wave::inout:


HEY DADDY


----------



## Lowridingmike

plague said:


> WHERE YOU GET THAT STUFF FROM, MUCH PROPS TO YOU BUILDING MODELS CAUSE I COULD NEVER GET THEM RIGHT


Model stuff:Happy hobbies (Milwaulkee Wi,), Hoppin Hydros (Cerritos, Ca), Freaky tiki (Hoppin hydro's e-bay account)
Seat Trim:ebay
Distributor, mufflers, weatherstripping, etc: Mix of Jegs, Autopartswarehouse.com, and ebay.

I hate to just say "ebay" on some items but I forget sellers individual names unless they have an online store or I'm looking at my paypal/bank account where I had to pay em. lol


THanks for the props on the scale models, just a hobby to pass time when you can't work on the 1:1 rides. I'm clumsy with long narrow talon fingers and a decent case of the shakes so it's hard enough texting folk. Not that hard to turn out a nice looking model, use car paint, paint it like its a car (pattern techniques and erthang is identical "water drops, tic marks, fans, fades,panels,leafing, marbles, etc"), tube of super glue, sheet of bmf foil (which is sticky back sided foil in chrome or gold used to do trim, a razor to shape the foil up), some aftermarket rims, and some paint pens (I make amess outta the brush situation, the pen lets me put paint right where I want it), and it's pretty easy! I say 3 or 4 days build time,3 hrs a day or so, all that I listed above (about $30-40 worth of car and supplies minus paint (paint and tape are always the highest stuff)) and you could turn out top quality work sure as we're black and it will be super EASY. You get better from there, my main thing is even as young as my daughter is she's VERY interested and VERY good while she's interested. If I can keep her into it, this'll be her foot into the door of getting bit by the lowrider bug, and is somethign I can dangle in front of her to get her to mind when school time comes.


----------



## 502Regal

Just how it be sometimes... lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Whats good brothers.


----------



## Skim

sup yall


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> sup yall


 I see you got rid of the caddy


----------



## littlerascle59

Skim said:


> sup yall, sup red. what you go on my 40 homie?


fixt


----------



## Skim

littlerascle59 said:


> fixt


haha I always think of that when I type it like that.


----------



## Skim

a little vid the homie KANDY N CHROME did for me of my car cruising the vegas strip supershow weekend with DPGC Ryda Music


----------



## sic713

whats up my brothas..


----------



## regal ryda

damn how long Fundi get banned for


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> whats up my brothas..


hows that roof comin out!


----------



## sic713

havent started it yet.. monday ill start laying tape..gotta get my mind right..


----------



## Skim

the homie is all excited. the parts you did like the coves turned out bad ass.


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> the homie is all excited. the parts you did like the coves turned out bad ass.


yea his ass cant sleep..lol


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> havent started it yet.. monday ill start laying tape..gotta get my mind right..






























i see u homeboy


----------



## regal ryda

Holy Fuck the line up is gonna kill it when its complete :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Yes sir..today was a good day..no interuptions..half decent weather..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks great. Erbody doing my favorite color on these impalas especially treys, my favorite year! Awesome fellas!


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

Had these custom made by jorge a XENON distributor.. GOODMAN GOOD PRODUCT will do business again. he went the extra mile will do much more business in the future for all lighting 

these are 30,000K! PINK

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the signal run as LED xtream white and blue, but when blinker is engaged blinks as yellow 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


since we 99 lincoln TC dont have fog lights or secondary lights like regals and impalas for example gotta make the best out of them signals cool thing is if i get pulled over due to lights i can just switch to LED running lights and be straight 
here is his link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/268938-xenon-h-i-d-kits.html


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> i see u homeboy


lookin good


----------



## Skim

.TODD said:


> Had these custom made by jorge a XENON distributor.. GOODMAN GOOD PRODUCT will do business again. he went the extra mile will do much more business in the future for all lighting
> 
> these are 30,000K! PINK
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the signal run as LED xtream white and blue, but when blinker is engaged blinks as yellow
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> since we 99 lincoln TC dont have fog lights or secondary lights like regals and impalas for example gotta make the best out of them signals cool thing is if i get pulled over due to lights i can just switch to LED running lights and be straight
> here is his link.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/268938-xenon-h-i-d-kits.html


thats sweet


----------



## SHAMROCK

Skim said:


> i see u homeboy


NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## payfred




----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## Skim

sup yall, sup craig...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sup red, thanks for the bike


----------



## regal ryda

"Craig, I need to borrow yo VCR"


----------



## Skim

its the MACK!


----------



## regal ryda

quit tellin errrbody what i do for a livin


----------



## payfred

Sup Brothas Ay check out the before and after on some of my 64 parts shits crazy


----------



## Lowridingmike

had to put on my locs...


----------



## Moe Built

Tight chrome work payfred!


----------



## Skim

chrome looking good fred


----------



## payfred

Thx Homies. Ay Skim don't forget about me man


----------



## low4ever

Coming along big homie. Remember the days of the nickel plating.:facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Sup Brothas Ay check out the before and after on some of my 64 parts shits crazy


:thumbsup: nice nice glad you moving on your build heres where i am


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is homies cc still around?


----------



## cobrakarate

looking good todd. getting ready to FINALLY work on my 63. body work first then rebuild the juice.


----------



## El Greengo

payfred said:


> Sup Brothas Ay check out the before and after on some of my 64 parts shits crazy



:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Coming along big homie. Remember the days of the nickel plating.:facepalm:


Those were the dayz :bowrofl:


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> looking good todd. getting ready to FINALLY work on my 63. body work first then rebuild the juice.


pics!


----------



## .TODD




----------



## .TODD




----------



## Skim

.TODD said:


>



damn thats tight. u gotta have patience like a mofo to build something so detailed that size.


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


>





AHHHHHHHHHHAAAHHHHHHHAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!:run::run::run::chuck::chuck::finger::ninja: WHERE IN THEE FOCK DID YOU FIND ONE???? Plus was it a Limo you had to cut down? I'm loving that! Even as diecast!


----------



## Lowridingmike

N/m, did homewrk. It's the Majestics homie "Marinate's" car.


----------



## Eazy

*Whaz good fellas..... Errrbody looking good mayne. See y'all on the streets after easter.... well in pics lol.. It's almost time for our season to offically start back up... Gonna have pics I promise this time haha... I know i used to have dope as "in traffic" pictures but that shit hard when you actually riding in yo' own hooptie clowning and shit  Peace out brothas.........

*
SKIM!!!!!! WHADDUP FOOL!


----------



## Skim

what up man rollin my shit its been good weather lately


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> what up man rollin my shit its been good weather lately


Damn nicca holla at ya boy!


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Damn nicca holla at ya boy!


i pmed u earlier.


----------



## Skim

Skim said:


> what up man rollin my shit its been good weather lately


dallas tx. saturday cruisin


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> i pmed u earlier.


I got nothin :dunno:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> dallas tx. saturday cruisin


Lookin good man i can't wait to get mine back on the road


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Eazy said:


> *Whaz good fellas..... Errrbody looking good mayne. See y'all on the streets after easter.... well in pics lol.. It's almost time for our season to offically start back up... Gonna have pics I promise this time haha... I know i used to have dope as "in traffic" pictures but that shit hard when you actually riding in yo' own hooptie clowning and shit  Peace out brothas.........
> 
> *
> SKIM!!!!!! WHADDUP FOOL!


"I" feel ya brutha......


----------



## littlerascle59

You told Harpo to beat me! :angry:


----------



## cobrakarate

Skim said:


> dallas tx. saturday cruisin



Big M rollin. lookin good. since deep elum is closed where is the clubs in dallas now. and what happened to Palm Beach Reggae club ???

peace.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Hey Skim...you ever have random folks holler at you cuz they recognise the car ?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

913ryderWYCO said:


> Hey Skim...you ever have random folks holler at you cuz they recognise the car ?


:ugh:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :ugh:


Not sure why you would feel like its not a valid question. I know cats personally who have cars all over the web that get recognized in traffic. I was just curious becuase Skim has a pretty recognizable car in the Lowrider community.....but if you feel like its a "stupid" question Ihow about next time I ask him something more along the lines of what oneeightseven would ask ....would that make you smile ?..." Hey Skim, how many blue rags would fit on your bumper...just saying..I'm not banging..but I am."


----------



## Skim

913ryderWYCO said:


> Hey Skim...you ever have random folks holler at you cuz they recognise the car ?


well u know i've had people tell me they've seen it in the magazine. mostly they will comment on how the patterns look in person versus in pics. usually its at a show or picnic but they do know the name of the car more than anything lol


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> dallas tx. saturday cruisin


just sayin  you know i had to mess with ya skim


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DOC:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> i pmed u earlier.


It's on and popping now like forreal forreal :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

What it do, from Egypt....yeah, really I am in Alexandria Egypt


----------



## Skim

BIG DIRTY said:


> What it do, from Egypt....yeah, really I am in Alexandria Egypt


be careful homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Man you know King Kong aint got shit on me. 




Skim said:


> be careful homie


----------



## sic713

lmao.. be carefull homie


----------



## Lowridingmike

BIG DIRTY said:


> Man you know King Kong aint got shit on me.



lol.. Aight Lorenzo!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:ninja:


Lowridingmike said:


> lol.. Aight Lorenzo!


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Not sure why you would feel like its not a valid question. I know cats personally who have cars all over the web that get recognized in traffic. I was just curious becuase Skim has a pretty recognizable car in the Lowrider community.....but if you feel like its a "stupid" question Ihow about next time I ask him something more along the lines of what oneeightseven would ask ....would that make you smile ?..." Hey Skim, how many blue rags would fit on your bumper...just saying..I'm not banging..but I am."


 WHAT'S GOING ON :shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> lol.. Aight Lorenzo!


 YOU MEAN LONZO


----------



## 187PURE

WE'VE BEEN HAVING SOME PRETTY GOOD WEATHER IN PHILADELPHIA. HAVE'NT BEEN DOING MUCH RIDING THOUGH.. JUST BEEN TOOLING. EVERYTHING IS SOLID NOW. NOT TOO MUCH CHROME THOUGH, BUT IT'S CLEAN LOL.. JUST A-ARMS AND LITTLE ODDS AND ENDS UNDER THE MOTOR ARE CHROME.. ALL THE REST IS SHINY AND BLACK.. NICE CLEAN INTERIOR, SPOTLESS TRUNK, AND NEW RIMS.. HOPEFULLY I CAN INSTALL MY 44.. STAY UP FELLAS


----------



## low4ever

Finally got my frame to the powder coater so pulled out and cleaned up the chrome. I got a little bit and a little more to come Still a long way to go:banghead:
'94 Fleetwood frame off USO/NC


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Finally got my frame to the powder coater so pulled out and cleaned up the chrome. I got a little bit and a little more to come Still a long way to go:banghead:
> '94 Fleetwood frame off USO/NC


Keep pushin my brotha :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

low4ever said:


> Finally got my frame to the powder coater so pulled out and cleaned up the chrome. I got a little bit and a little more to come Still a long way to go:banghead:
> '94 Fleetwood frame off USO/NC


thats whats up


----------



## Skim

these front tires rolled the streets of tulsa, the las vegas strip, odessa, tx, los angeles, dallas / ft worth. kinda sad to see them go. They will be missed. RIP in cornell heaven.


----------



## low4ever

Skim said:


> these front tires rolled the streets of tulsa, the las vegas strip, odessa, tx, los angeles, dallas / ft worth. kinda sad to see them go. They will be missed. RIP in cornell heaven.


R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

low4ever said:


> Finally got my frame to the powder coater so pulled out and cleaned up the chrome. I got a little bit and a little more to come Still a long way to go:banghead:
> '94 Fleetwood frame off USO/NC


build up lookin good so far playboy.


----------



## .TODD

little wax on wax off thats all 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD

low4ever said:


> Finally got my frame to the powder coater so pulled out and cleaned up the chrome. I got a little bit and a little more to come Still a long way to go:banghead:
> '94 Fleetwood frame off USO/NC


PUTTIN IN WERK FOOL!!! LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## .TODD

im sure we have all had this convo with the girl friend no?i been spending alot of time doin my car as you can see my build in my sig getting my prospect set up and helping my VP on his car since he works 6 days a week and gets out late i go put in work at his house yesterday straight after work change out his noids today i need to change out one of his pump heads you know how it goes and the female wants to bitch figured id post for all of us that secreatly go through the same thing


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> im sure we have all had this convo with the girl friend no?i been spending alot of time doin my car as you can see my build in my sig getting my prospect set up and helping my VP on his car since he works 6 days a week and gets out late i go put in work at his house yesterday straight after work change out his noids today i need to change out one of his pump heads you know how it goes and the female wants to bitch figured id post for all of us that secreatly go through the same thing
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Imma take a guess at your age and you tell me how close I get. 23?


----------



## low4ever

Thanks everybody. 42" came in yesterday. Frame getting blasted and high gloss black powder.


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Imma take a guess at your age and you tell me how close I get. 23?


close 24


----------



## flaked85

payfred said:


> Imma take a guess at your age and you tell me how close I get. 23?



:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## flaked85

.TODD said:


> im sure we have all had this convo with the girl friend no?i been spending alot of time doin my car as you can see my build in my sig getting my prospect set up and helping my VP on his car since he works 6 days a week and gets out late i go put in work at his house yesterday straight after work change out his noids today i need to change out one of his pump heads you know how it goes and the female wants to bitch figured id post for all of us that secreatly go through the same thing
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



NOT HERE,MY WIFE IS BUGGIN ME TO WORK ON MINE AND HER CAR.NO BITCHIN AROUND THIS CAMP.YOU GOTTA HIT THAT ASS RIGHT AND YOU WON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OUT OF YOUR LADY.TRUST ME:h5:


----------



## flaked85

Skim said:


> these front tires rolled the streets of tulsa, the las vegas strip, odessa, tx, los angeles, dallas / ft worth. kinda sad to see them go. They will be missed. RIP in cornell heaven.


YO SKIM I GOT 4 USED CORNELLS IF YOU WANT THEM,WITH LOW MILES ON THEM LMK.


----------



## 1229

low4ever said:


> Thanks everybody. 42" came in yesterday. Frame getting blasted and high gloss black powder.


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

flaked85 said:


> NOT HERE,MY WIFE IS BUGGIN ME TO WORK ON MINE AND HER CAR.NO BITCHIN AROUND THIS CAMP.YOU GOTTA HIT THAT ASS RIGHT AND YOU WON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OUT OF YOUR LADY.TRUST ME:h5:


NICE!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

CHURCH.......!!!!!

Youngsters gotta learn!!!


flaked85 said:


> NOT HERE,MY WIFE IS BUGGIN ME TO WORK ON MINE AND HER CAR.NO BITCHIN AROUND THIS CAMP.YOU GOTTA HIT THAT ASS RIGHT AND YOU WON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OUT OF YOUR LADY.TRUST ME:h5:


----------



## .TODD

BIG DIRTY said:


> CHURCH.......!!!!!
> 
> Youngsters gotta learn!!!


i see


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

.TODD said:


> i see


dont listen to these old fuckers, its about training ur girl right from the start

get on that speak when ur spoken to shit


----------



## .TODD

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont listen to these old fuckers, its about training ur girl right from the start
> 
> get on that speak when ur spoken to shit


:roflmao: werd lets keep it real girls of my generation aint build the same as the one before me if you know what i mean. being a lady? that shit went out the window a long time ago ive learned to accept the fact that women are ass backwards the better you treat them the more they take advantage.the trashier you treat them the more theyll stay with you till the day you die :uh: ive given up trying to figure it out and said screw it along time ago and learned from expirence. dana your wife dont count and you know this fool


----------



## .TODD

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont listen to these old fuckers, its about training ur girl right from the start
> 
> get on that speak when ur spoken to shit


glad someones on my side you know everyones gonna jump on this one right :facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont listen to these old fuckers, its about training ur girl right from the start
> 
> get on that speak when ur spoken to shit


women are just like cars new shit just aint build like the old stuff never was never will be the golden age for women has -passed and the few lucky enough to pull ones out of that era your blessed cause im here now and let me tell you first hand its trash! BITCHS ARE CHINA KNOCKS OFF TODAY


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

.TODD said:


> * girls of my generation aint build the same as the one before me if you know what i mean. being a lady? that shit went out the window a long time ago*



100% troof


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

.TODD said:


> glad someones on my side you know everyones gonna jump on this one right :facepalm:


its not even about taking sides, its about not putting up with bullshit


----------



## .TODD

ONE8SEVEN said:


> its not even about taking sides, its about not putting up with bullshit


agrred and i aint for it


----------



## 187PURE

LOWRIDING IN THE 80's WAS THE SHIT.. I MISS THAT GANGSTA TOUCH:happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

SHOUT OUT TO MY ***** YOUNG ACE FROM THE HUB- _"I GIVE IT DAT GANGSTA TOUCH-I GIVE DAT GANGSTA TOUCH..." _


----------



## BIG DIRTY

That shit only last for a little while, because bitches talk, and trust me...all the training you doing, her crew is in her ear...I would not take that shit, who the fuck he think he is. Keeping your women happy and on the same page is easy....Keeping them buzzards out your ladies ears is the hard part. But once it happens, all that talk, goes right out the window, then you gotta deal with them bitchin and complaining about why you aint doing this and that. So from the start, find a happy medium, and work from there. 

I got a saying about this topic.... In the long run, you really aint running shit when it comes to women. You just in the drivers seat for a little while. Once she gets tired of you doing all the driving, you gonna find your tires flat, and your steering wheel missing!!!



ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont listen to these old fuckers, its about training ur girl right from the start
> 
> get on that speak when ur spoken to shit


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

BIG DIRTY said:


> *That shit only last for a little while, because bitches talk*, and trust me...all the training you doing, her crew is in her ear...I would not take that shit, who the fuck he think he is. Keeping your women happy and on the same page is easy....Keeping them buzzards out your ladies ears is the hard part. But once it happens, all that talk, goes right out the window, then you gotta deal with them bitchin and complaining about why you aint doing this and that. So from the start, find a happy medium, and work from there.
> 
> I got a saying about this topic.... In the long run, you really aint running shit when it comes to women. You just in the drivers seat for a little while. Once she gets tired of you doing all the driving, you gonna find your tires flat, and your steering wheel missing!!!


i told my girl that whenever her mom or one of her ho friends tells her something about our realtionship, to compare her life to their's

9/10 times she stfu and continues doin my laundry 

real talk tho, if i ever end up single again its gonna be hookers and a maid for me


----------



## .TODD

BIG DIRTY said:


> That shit only last for a little while, because bitches talk, and trust me...all the training you doing, her crew is in her ear...I would not take that shit, who the fuck he think he is. Keeping your women happy and on the same page is easy....Keeping them buzzards out your ladies ears is the hard part. But once it happens, all that talk, goes right out the window, then you gotta deal with them bitchin and complaining about why you aint doing this and that. So from the start, find a happy medium, and work from there.
> 
> I got a saying about this topic.... In the long run, you really aint running shit when it comes to women. You just in the drivers seat for a little while. Once she gets tired of you doing all the driving, you gonna find your tires flat, and your steering wheel missing!!!


clearly you dont do the club thing and thats fine but my club means alot to me as it does many riders for many reasons but its like this my club is very near and dear to my heart its all i got and a bang it to the fullest and im serious about mine again no disrespct to your prior expirence but if the girl is gonna love me shes gonna LEARN TO lOVE THE CLUB PERIOD. my club is me and i am my club and lowriden is in my heart and ill pull the plug on any women that thinks shes gonna come between that in anyway.all im saying is my definition of a good women is one who can apperciate a mans passion shut the fuck up stop bitchen and make me a sandwich  awomens job is to stand by him NOT IN FRONT OF HIM


----------



## .TODD

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i told my girl that whenever her mom or one of her ho friends tells her something about our realtionship, to compare her life to their's
> 
> 9/10 times she stfu and continues doin my laundry
> 
> real talk tho, if i ever end up single again its gonna be hookers and a maid for me


NAWIICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont listen to these old fuckers, its about training ur girl right from the start
> 
> get on that speak when ur spoken to shit


women aint the same they changed with the times as alot of things...... the good ol days....we can never go back


----------



## regal ryda

.TODD said:


> women aint the same they changed with the times as alot of things...... the good ol days....we can never go back


My GF is 10yrs younger than me Todd, and does what I want when I want and thats one of the reasons I love her the way i do, like homie said with the friends in the ear thing she gets that, and when they try that ear hustle shit she comes right back an tells me about it, and I advise her on how she should handle it, so its moreso about finding the girl that digs you and your passion for the club at the same, mine hangs out with us and even drives on long trips, she don't nessesarily like it but she does it because it makes me happy, knowing that whenever we get to the picnic imma spend over half my times with the homies she stays chill, so when she wants me to watch some wedding planner girly shit on TV I STFU and grab the remote....lol, cause she makes the sacrific for me I return the sacrifice for her......bottom line brotha find that right girl


----------



## Skim

flaked85 said:


> YO SKIM I GOT 4 USED CORNELLS IF YOU WANT THEM,WITH LOW MILES ON THEM LMK.


yes im interested


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> close 24


I was the same way how I kinda knew 


flaked85 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


Naw I wasn't trying to clown I was just observing


----------



## Judith48

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Judith48

* All the cars are chrome and paint!!!* and hot in the trunk!*


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> My GF is 10yrs younger than me Todd, and does what I want when I want and thats one of the reasons I love her the way i do, like homie said with the friends in the ear thing she gets that, and when they try that ear hustle shit she comes right back an tells me about it, and I advise her on how she should handle it, so its moreso about finding the girl that digs you and your passion for the club at the same, mine hangs out with us and even drives on long trips, she don't nessesarily like it but she does it because it makes me happy, knowing that whenever we get to the picnic imma spend over half my times with the homies she stays chill, so when she wants me to watch some wedding planner girly shit on TV I STFU and grab the remote....lol, cause she makes the sacrific for me I return the sacrifice for her......bottom line brotha find that right girl


stfu and grab the remote :roflmao:well put i like that well seems you lucked out homie i aint sayin they dont exist but youll be hard pressed not to mention i like thick girls like small waist fat ass and a pretty face so now we can find that right girl on top of that....than ill be cool.....hell i might even watch soap net with her:facepalm:


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> I was the same way how I kinda knew
> 
> Naw I wasn't trying to clown I was just observing


 no offense taken how that red thang comin done?


----------



## regal ryda

.TODD said:


> stfu and grab the remote :roflmao:well put i like that well seems you lucked out homie i aint sayin they dont exist but youll be hard pressed not to mention i like thick girls like small waist fat ass and a pretty face so now we can find that right girl on top of that....than ill be cool.....hell i might even watch soap net with her:facepalm:


you saw what i got so yea I lucked out....I can say I was blessed


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> no offense taken how that red thang comin done?


Same same I'm bout to add some patterns tho...


----------



## payfred

All yall dudes on the east coast should come for the picnic May 6


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Thanks everybody. 42" came in yesterday. Frame getting blasted and high gloss black powder.


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO

What's going on, fellas? Much love and respect to you all in here!


----------



## flaked85

.TODD said:


> women aint the same they changed with the times as alot of things...... the good ol days....we can never go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::h5:


----------



## 187PURE

D-BO said:


> What's going on, fellas? Much love and respect to you all in here!


SAME TO YOU BIG D-BO


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I was in a running with a Car club when you was in Diapers. Hell before you was born, I was cruising the streets of San Jose, Stockton and Modesto. So when it comes to a car club, there is NOTHING you can tell me about that. Maybe listen to people that been doing it 6 years before you was born. Car clubs are great, having your friends and family is great, all the bullshit. Waking up 20 years from now, thinking back about how you fucked off your relationship because you just did not want to comprimise. And true rider knows, it is Family first. Gotta take care of the home front. 
But I mean your young, I was saying shit like that when I was your age, now I know better. Nothing worse then being alone when your Car club homies go home to there families.



.TODD said:


> clearly you dont do the club thing and thats fine but my club means alot to me as it does many riders for many reasons but its like this my club is very near and dear to my heart its all i got and a bang it to the fullest and im serious about mine again no disrespct to your prior expirence but if the girl is gonna love me shes gonna LEARN TO lOVE THE CLUB PERIOD. my club is me and i am my club and lowriden is in my heart and ill pull the plug on any women that thinks shes gonna come between that in anyway.all im saying is my definition of a good women is one who can apperciate a mans passion shut the fuck up stop bitchen and make me a sandwich  awomens job is to stand by him NOT IN FRONT OF HIM


----------



## littlerascle59

Better learn how to manage mo time with your gf befo she call it quits. I get your frustration but a car club will never come befo my love ones. Don't know yo situation 100%, just sayin tho. 


.TODD said:


> im sure we have all had this convo with the girl friend no?i been spending alot of time doin my car as you can see my build in my sig getting my prospect set up and helping my VP on his car since he works 6 days a week and gets out late i go put in work at his house yesterday straight after work change out his noids today i need to change out one of his pump heads you know how it goes and the female wants to bitch figured id post for all of us that secreatly go through the same thing
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## graham

payfred said:


> Imma take a guess at your age and you tell me how close I get. 23?







:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

BIG DIRTY said:


> I was in a running with a Car club when you was in Diapers. Hell before you was born, I was cruising the streets of San Jose, Stockton and Modesto. So when it comes to a car club, there is NOTHING you can tell me about that. Maybe listen to people that been doing it 6 years before you was born. Car clubs are great, having your friends and family is great, all the bullshit. Waking up 20 years from now, thinking back about how you fucked off your relationship because you just did not want to comprimise. And true rider knows, it is Family first. Gotta take care of the home front.
> But I mean your young, I was saying shit like that when I was your age, now I know better. Nothing worse then being alone when your Car club homies go home to there families.


REAL TALK.. SOME (NOT ALL) CAR CLUBS DISMANTLE, AND CARS COME AND GO.. I KNOW RELATIONSHIPS DISMANTLE, AND WOMEN COME AND GO TOO, BUT EVERYBODY CAN'T HAVE THEIR CAKE AND EAT IT TOO.. IF YOU GOT A GOOD WOMAN, SHE'LL UNDERSTAND YOUR PASSION. BUT AT THE SAME TIME YOU CAN'T BE SELF CENTERED AROUND A CAR OR A CLUB


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

.TODD said:


> im sure we have all had this convo with the girl friend no?i been spending alot of time doin my car as you can see my build in my sig getting my prospect set up and helping my VP on his car since he works 6 days a week and gets out late i go put in work at his house yesterday straight after work change out his noids today i need to change out one of his pump heads you know how it goes and the female wants to bitch figured id post for all of us that secreatly go through the same thing
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


nope. i'm not much older than you, i'm 26. A couple years ago i used to say the same shyt. Like the homies say aint nothing worse than leavn the show and all your homies go home with their fam and your flippin through your phone tryna find a jumpoff and none of them answer. 


I learned you have to fuck the shyt out of your girl, then go work on the cars. Here i am 2 years later, engaged, 1 year old son, living life, and now my same girl back then (now fiance) is buggin me when am i gonna finish my 63 :h5:

If your club members are your REAL homies they will understand!


----------



## littlerascle59

^^^ agreed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

BIG DIRTY said:


> I was in a running with a Car club when you was in Diapers. Hell before you was born, I was cruising the streets of San Jose, Stockton and Modesto. So when it comes to a car club, there is NOTHING you can tell me about that. Maybe listen to people that been doing it 6 years before you was born. Car clubs are great, having your friends and family is great, all the bullshit. Waking up 20 years from now, thinking back about how you fucked off your relationship because you just did not want to comprimise. And true rider knows, it is Family first. Gotta take care of the home front.
> But I mean your young, I was saying shit like that when I was your age, now I know better. Nothing worse then being alone when your Car club homies go home to there families.


Wassup Dirty! Man I thought you was gonna be RollerZing forever man


----------



## Juxes_One

low4ever said:


> Thanks everybody. 42" came in yesterday. Frame getting blasted and high gloss black powder.


u making major moves buddy! Gud shit homie.. keeping me motivated!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

You and me also....lol I am happy now man, really happy. (904) 322-8151 catch up on old times. 


payfred said:


> Wassup Dirty! Man I thought you was gonna be RollerZing forever man


----------



## Juxes_One

flaked85 said:


> NOT HERE,MY WIFE IS BUGGIN ME TO WORK ON MINE AND HER CAR.NO BITCHIN AROUND THIS CAMP.YOU GOTTA HIT THAT ASS RIGHT AND YOU WON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OUT OF YOUR LADY.TRUST ME:h5:


I concur


----------



## cantrell77

I see,I like what you said!


----------



## payfred

BIG DIRTY said:


> You and me also....lol I am happy now man, really happy. (904) 322-8151 catch up on old times.


Imma hit you up


----------



## .TODD

BIG DIRTY said:


> I was in a running with a Car club when you was in Diapers. Hell before you was born, I was cruising the streets of San Jose, Stockton and Modesto. So when it comes to a car club, there is NOTHING you can tell me about that. Maybe listen to people that been doing it 6 years before you was born. Car clubs are great, having your friends and family is great, all the bullshit. Waking up 20 years from now, thinking back about how you fucked off your relationship because you just did not want to comprimise. And true rider knows, it is Family first. Gotta take care of the home front.
> But I mean your young, I was saying shit like that when I was your age, now I know better. Nothing worse then being alone when your Car club homies go home to there families.


i have yet to get a girl knocked up,maybe im not smart for doin that :dunno: i have yet to let a bitch get in the way of my club maybe i dont have my prioritys right :dunno: if every women i come across makes me make a decision between her and my club ill be a lonely mother fucker till whitney houston.ill stop when im dead..end of story


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> you saw what i got so yea I lucked out....I can say I was blessed


yes sirrrr


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> REAL TALK.. SOME (NOT ALL) CAR CLUBS DISMANTLE, AND CARS COME AND GO.. I KNOW RELATIONSHIPS DISMANTLE, AND WOMEN COME AND GO TOO, BUT EVERYBODY CAN'T HAVE THEIR CAKE AND EAT IT TOO.. IF YOU GOT A GOOD WOMAN, SHE'LL UNDERSTAND YOUR PASSION. BUT AT THE SAME TIME YOU CAN'T BE SELF CENTERED AROUND A CAR OR A CLUB


let me do my thing when im done ill come be with you that so hard to understand? hell if shes good i might even said aside 1 day a week just to do shit she wants to do''probably gonna regreat that'' look man if she had a passion like me i wouldnt have to worry about a women being up my ass all day. i understand where dirty is coming from i mean i dont have any kids partially because once you have a kid with a women whole new ball game. your time and money and attension dwindle and your love is divided and im not prepared to make that trade.ill get a dog and a fishtank before i let a chick have me by the balls for 18 years...call me stupid and lacking wisdom


----------



## .TODD

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nope. i'm not much older than you, i'm 26. A couple years ago i used to say the same shyt. Like the homies say aint nothing worse than leavn the show and all your homies go home with their fam and your flippin through your phone tryna find a jumpoff and none of them answer.
> 
> 
> I learned you have to fuck the shyt out of your girl, then go work on the cars. Here i am 2 years later, engaged, 1 year old son, living life, and now my same girl back then (now fiance) is buggin me when am i gonna finish my 63 :h5:
> 
> If your club members are your REAL homies they will understand!




here it is right here DIRTY this is a sucess story a women thats on your side not in your way THATS ALL IM ASKING. GOOD WORDS EC your blessed


----------



## .TODD

BIG DIRTY said:


> You and me also....lol I am happy now man, really happy. (904) 322-8151 catch up on old times.


as oppose to not being happy when you were with your club? wernt you rollerz? i think when i got involved on layitlow i remember your profile saying rollerz i dont know alot about them but i know i never seen a car that was show room ready.not trying to get in your business or see what happened just clarifying when you say your happy now as oppose to not happy than


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> let me do my thing when im done ill come be with you that so hard to understand? hell if shes good i might even said aside 1 day a week just to do shit she wants to do''probably gonna regreat that'' look man if she had a passion like me i wouldnt have to worry about a women being up my ass all day. i understand where dirty is coming from i mean i dont have any kids partially because once you have a kid with a women whole new ball game. your time and money and attension dwindle and your love is divided and im not prepared to make that trade.ill get a dog and a fishtank before i let a chick have me by the balls for 18 years...call me stupid and lacking wisdom


I HEAR YOU HOMIE,, FUCK THE FISH THEN


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> as oppose to not being happy when you were with your club? wernt you rollerz? i think when i got involved on layitlow i remember your profile saying rollerz i dont know alot about them but *i know i never seen a car that was show room ready*.not trying to get in your business or see what happened just clarifying when you say your happy now as oppose to not happy than


----------



## 187PURE

YO PLAGUE, I'MA BE GOING IN THE BOOTH REAL SOON, SO I NEED THOSE MOLDINGS. I'MA TRY TO COP 'EM BY NEXT WEEK. I GOT CORES.. 350 RIGHT?


----------



## .TODD

im all for a good women but if she doesnt present her self you know like one8seven said its hookers and maids from here on out :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

thanks for catching that i ment ''wasnt'' all of rollerz shit is clean as hell come to think of it i dont think i even seen a rollerz projects them fools are freaks of nature


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

.TODD said:


> im all for a good women but if she doesnt present her self you know like one8seven said* its hookers and maids from here on out* :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## 187PURE

I NEED SOMEBODY NEAR PHILLY TO INSTALL MY 44 IN A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> I NEED SOMEBODY NEAR PHILLY TO INSTALL MY 44 IN A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD


i might have some one for ya


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Yes I was with Rollerz Only. Because you asked, let you in on it. Just came back from Iraq a different person. Just was tired of everything. Been in and out of Lowriding since 1979. Needed a breather, just to get away from it all. Found it on a Harley Davidson Road King. NO worries, no bullshit. Just kick my feet up and feel the breeze. I will always have love for Rollerz Only. You have to always take self inventory in yourself. I had not really put out a Show worthy car since my Caddilac, and I really did not have the drive nor the money to do it anymore. Instead of just being a T Shirt rider, I took a leave of abscense, and found myself along the way. WOOOOSAA.......lol


.TODD said:


> as oppose to not being happy when you were with your club? wernt you rollerz? i think when i got involved on layitlow i remember your profile saying rollerz i dont know alot about them but i know i never seen a car that was show room ready.not trying to get in your business or see what happened just clarifying when you say your happy now as oppose to not happy than


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> I NEED SOMEBODY NEAR PHILLY TO INSTALL MY 44 IN A 2 DOOR FLEETWOOD


you got the homie Brett on here up in NY or holla at the the homie Venom62 he has a guy that he used in MD


----------



## low4ever

BIG DIRTY said:


> Yes I was with Rollerz Only. Because you asked, let you in on it. Just came back from Iraq a different person. Just was tired of everything. Been in and out of Lowriding since 1979. Needed a breather, just to get away from it all. Found it on a Harley Davidson Road King. NO worries, no bullshit. Just kick my feet up and feel the breeze. I will always have love for Rollerz Only. You have to always take self inventory in yourself. I had not really put out a Show worthy car since my Caddilac, and I really did not have the drive nor the money to do it anymore. Instead of just being a T Shirt rider, I took a leave of abscense, and found myself along the way. WOOOOSAA.......lol


Well put homie:worship:


----------



## Title Winner 79

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar​


----------



## Lowridingmike

BIG DIRTY said:


> Yes I was with Rollerz Only. Because you asked, let you in on it. Just came back from Iraq a different person. Just was tired of everything. Been in and out of Lowriding since 1979. Needed a breather, just to get away from it all. Found it on a Harley Davidson Road King. NO worries, no bullshit. Just kick my feet up and feel the breeze. I will always have love for Rollerz Only. You have to always take self inventory in yourself. I had not really put out a Show worthy car since my Caddilac, and I really did not have the drive nor the money to do it anymore. Instead of just being a T Shirt rider, I took a leave of abscense, and found myself along the way. WOOOOSAA.......lol


Grown man talkin...


----------



## cobrakarate

my impala on the way to the body shop march 17th 2012 its a sad day to see it leave but a good day in all. so off to the doctor for some plastic surgery.


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> YO PLAGUE, I'MA BE GOING IN THE BOOTH REAL SOON, SO I NEED THOSE MOLDINGS. I'MA TRY TO COP 'EM BY NEXT WEEK. I GOT CORES.. 350 RIGHT?


I thought we were a little more than that daddy, don't have any made right now, can be done quick tho, roof if u can get Brett to do it he's one of the best, but maybe you and some friends can do it, you never know just need a good welder a painter and a good eye sure you could do it and it come out nice daddy


----------



## plague

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 452662
> my impala on the way to the body shop march 17th 2012 its a sad day to see it leave but a good day in all. so off to the doctor for some plastic surgery.


How long u had that, when it comes back you'll be cheesin


----------



## petermarr

I gave it some thought, consulted with a moderator, and am willing to give it another chance. There are a few simple rules when posting in this thread.


----------



## cobrakarate

plague said:


> How long u had that, when it comes back you'll be cheesin


 since 98. rode to 2002 and then went through every bit of bad luck anyone could go through. got back running in 2008 and then got screwed by a bodyman who just torn up my car. So I opened a martial arts school in town and even though it took 3 years I'm back and on the way to get this thing hoppin and layin titanium. I used to be a lowrider hop judge and this stuff is in my blood. peace.


----------



## .TODD

BIG DIRTY said:


> Yes I was with Rollerz Only. Because you asked, let you in on it. Just came back from Iraq a different person. Just was tired of everything. Been in and out of Lowriding since 1979. Needed a breather, just to get away from it all. Found it on a Harley Davidson Road King. NO worries, no bullshit. Just kick my feet up and feel the breeze. I will always have love for Rollerz Only. You have to always take self inventory in yourself. I had not really put out a Show worthy car since my Caddilac, and I really did not have the drive nor the money to do it anymore. Instead of just being a T Shirt rider, I took a leave of abscense, and found myself along the way. WOOOOSAA.......lol


understood


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 452662
> my impala on the way to the body shop march 17th 2012 its a sad day to see it leave but a good day in all. so off to the doctor for some plastic surgery.


you getting boobs


----------



## payfred

Wassup


----------



## low4ever

^evening sir


----------



## cobrakarate

.TODD said:


> you getting boobs


facelift -- nosejob. ect.


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Wassup


WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY


----------



## plague

cobrakarate said:


> since 98. rode to 2002 and then went through every bit of bad luck anyone could go through. got back running in 2008 and then got screwed by a bodyman who just torn up my car. So I opened a martial arts school in town and even though it took 3 years I'm back and on the way to get this thing hoppin and layin titanium. I used to be a lowrider hop judge and this stuff is in my blood. peace.


THATS COOL BRO, YOU TEACH KIDS KARATE, I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT IMPALAS BUT IM LEARNING, NICE


----------



## payfred

payfred said:


> Wassup





low4ever said:


> ^evening sir


Ya know what? I just read this check it out....Do not boast about tomorrow, for you do not know what a day may bring. That's Proverbs 27:1 so imma chill on my little build up topic till the work is done.


----------



## payfred

Fuck bragging just show up wit the shit


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> WHATS GOING ON BIG DADDY


Chillen and working my ass off at the same time. Is that possible? I've challenged myself to put together one of the nicest Impalas on the east coast now my blood pressure is all up about it..its a challenge to myself and I (fuck I dunno) :uh:

I'm just ready to get back on the boulevard its fucken warm out and everythang


----------



## plague

Yeah that's a good point, I don't have nothing so I can't brag


----------



## payfred

Making big sacrifices now will pay big dividends later. It always happens that way


----------



## payfred

I know I'm ranting a lil bit cause I been sipping on that e&j for the past few hours but its just whatevers...I ain't lying. Is striving to be the best at your "hobby/lifestyle" a bad thing? Like I'm trippin a lil bit my goals are astronomical they're way up there


----------



## plague

Ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the best, look what u did with the caddy, we have talked alot on the phone and I say this to anyone building a show car what is one willing to sacrifice and when is enough, lowriders always say they don't give up anything when building a car not always money but time, I don't have the drive to be the best I just like to ride and u know personally what I been threw, but there are guys that can get there and you are one of them and I believe u have the skills and resources to do so and you a family man so u will be blessed


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> facelift -- nosejob. ect.


do you go buy JD by any chance ? :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Chillen and working my ass off at the same time. Is that possible? I've challenged myself to put together one of the nicest Impalas on the east coast now my blood pressure is all up about it..its a challenge to myself and I (fuck I dunno) :uh:
> 
> I'm just ready to get back on the boulevard its fucken warm out and everythang


horrible feeling bro. you get up in the morning on the weekend bitchs out suns out birds singing gas in the tank and you wanna go riden but you feel empty because you aint on spokes and switches so you decide not to take that long way to where ever your goin :nosad: no good. if you share that you truly are a lowrider at heart like me i busted my ass 65 hours a week to get my car where it is now over the break and now its time i get all my suspension components ordered friday with everything less the drive shaft and body bushings the week after my zeniths should be here frame swap andwire system and hopefully drive shaft.its so much harder here on the east and our builds take 5 times as long because we have to wait 5 more days to get our shit vs homies in cali that can go up the street and buy and motor cause they burnt theres :angry: but what can you do it is what it is and we need to make due im all for east coast cars getting more creadit in every way its harder


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Making big sacrifices now will pay big dividends later. It always happens that way


SO TRUE.agrred LIKE making a WRAPPED FRAME 1ST ORDER OF BUISNESS!!!


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> I know I'm ranting a lil bit cause I been sipping on that e&j for the past few hours but its just whatevers...I ain't lying. Is striving to be the best at your "hobby/lifestyle" a bad thing? Like I'm trippin a lil bit my goals are astronomical they're way up there


this attitude will draw haters PERIOD. i got the same attitude to wanna exceed the standard and that creates a problem for people that wanna just meet the standard much less even wanna reach it. im all for what you said but like i said wacth that attitude haters will flock but i say fuck em let the car do the talkin.and they cant be that crazy what you got on your mind?


----------



## .TODD

plague said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the best, look what u did with the caddy, we have talked alot on the phone and I say this to anyone building a show car what is one willing to sacrifice and when is enough, lowriders always say they don't give up anything when building a car not always money but time, I don't have the drive to be the best I just like to ride and u know personally what I been threw, but there are guys that can get there and you are one of them and I believe u have the skills and resources to do so and you a family man so u will be blessed



well said


----------



## 187PURE

THANKS EVERYBODY.. I FOUND ME A MOONROOF INSTALLER HERE IN PHILLY. CONCENTRATING MORE AND MORE ON THE LAC.. NO MORE ALCOHOL, STAYING FOCUSED.. THE HOOD IS STARTING TO BURN ME OUT.. 4 FIGHTS ON THE BLOCK THIS WEEKEND.. AND 1 OF THE FIGHTS WAS 2 MUSLIM CHICKS (SAD).. INSTEAD OF TRYING TO BREAK UP THE FIGHT, ****** AND BITCHES WAS RECORDING IT. THEN WHEN I TRYED TO BREAK IT UP, CHICKS ON THE BLOCK WAS PULLING ME AWAY, TALKING BOUT "AH AAAH, LET THEM GET THAT SHIT OFF THEY CHEST.. ME AND MY RIDING BUDDY AGREED TO JUST GET GHOST THIS SUMMER.. TIRED OF THE GHETTO SHIT, AND I ALREADY FEEL IT THAT MAWFUCKAS GONE BE GETTIN SMOKED LEFT AND RIGHT.. ANYWAY, I WILL HAVE PICS OF THE INSTALL, THEN STRAIGHT TO THE BOOTH.. PLAGUE, THANKS HOMEBOY.. WE'LL CHAT ABOUT THE MOLDING BIG DOGG


----------



## cobrakarate

.TODD said:


> do you go buy JD by any chance ? :scrutinize:


 no just go by Cobra. 

used to be a hop judge yrs ago. jus getting back in the game.


----------



## cobrakarate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw&feature=fvst

Check out that curl I had in the 90's. lol history of hydraulics from Lowrider magazine. look 2:56 brother in the black shirt watching the hop sticks. thinking about growing that curl back out. lol


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> THANKS EVERYBODY.. I FOUND ME A MOONROOF INSTALLER HERE IN PHILLY. CONCENTRATING MORE AND MORE ON THE LAC.. NO MORE ALCOHOL, STAYING FOCUSED.. THE HOOD IS STARTING TO BURN ME OUT.. 4 FIGHTS ON THE BLOCK THIS WEEKEND.. AND 1 OF THE FIGHTS WAS 2 MUSLIM CHICKS (SAD).. INSTEAD OF TRYING TO BREAK UP THE FIGHT, ****** AND BITCHES WAS RECORDING IT. THEN WHEN I TRYED TO BREAK IT UP, CHICKS ON THE BLOCK WAS PULLING ME AWAY, TALKING BOUT "AH AAAH, LET THEM GET THAT SHIT OFF THEY CHEST.. ME AND MY RIDING BUDDY AGREED TO JUST GET GHOST THIS SUMMER.. TIRED OF THE GHETTO SHIT, AND I ALREADY FEEL IT THAT MAWFUCKAS GONE BE GETTIN SMOKED LEFT AND RIGHT.. ANYWAY, I WILL HAVE PICS OF THE INSTALL, THEN STRAIGHT TO THE BOOTH.. PLAGUE, THANKS HOMEBOY.. WE'LL CHAT ABOUT THE MOLDING BIG DOGG


SHIT IS unessasary.i dont live in the greatest neighbor hood but i dont gotta deal with that BS


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> no just go by Cobra.
> 
> used to be a hop judge yrs ago. jus getting back in the game.


uffin:


----------



## .TODD

cobrakarate said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw&feature=fvst
> 
> Check out that curl I had in the 90's. lol history of hydraulics from Lowrider magazine. look 2:56 brother in the black shirt watching the hop sticks. thinking about growing that curl back out. lol


:thumbsup:cool video


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Making big sacrifices now will pay big dividends later. It always happens that way





payfred said:


> I know I'm ranting a lil bit cause I been sipping on that e&j for the past few hours but its just whatevers...I ain't lying. Is striving to be the best at your "hobby/lifestyle" a
> bad thing? Like I'm trippin a lil bit my goals are astronomical they're way up there


Homie i feel you bro. That's kinda what i've been saying. I'm trying to build a bad ass caddy. I look at all the caddy's out, there some out that is sick with it.
I'm not trying to beat them. I wanna join them. Someone is always gonna have a better whip, people gonna hate, regardless. What i'm trying to say bro is build your car for you and you only. That way you are happy. I have been building my lac for 3 yrs. Majority of the work has been done by me and me 
And me only, i can and won't forgot all the work, research, time, and advice from Tattoo76. It gets frustrating but i know when it is done i will be able to drive anywhere i want. Don't rush it homie. The car is yours its paid for and most of all you got a bad ass Caddy in your driveway. I know your plans and its gonna take some time homie. You got it homie.


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with wanting to be the best, look what u did with the caddy, we have talked alot on the phone and I say this to anyone building a show car what is one willing to sacrifice and when is enough, lowriders always say they don't give up anything when building a car not always money but time, I don't have the drive to be the best I just like to ride and u know personally what I been threw, but there are guys that can get there and you are one of them and I believe u have the skills and resources to do so and you a family man so u will be blessed


Phillipa you a good dude man thank you


.TODD said:


> horrible feeling bro. you get up in the morning on the weekend bitchs out suns out birds singing gas in the tank and you wanna go riden but you feel empty because you aint on spokes and switches so you decide not to take that long way to where ever your goin :nosad: no good. if you share that you truly are a lowrider at heart like me i busted my ass 65 hours a week to get my car where it is now over the break and now its time i get all my suspension components ordered friday with everything less the drive shaft and body bushings the week after my zeniths should be here frame swap andwire system and hopefully drive shaft.its so much harder here on the east and our builds take 5 times as long because we have to wait 5 more days to get our shit vs homies in cali that can go up the street and buy and motor cause they burnt theres :angry: but what can you do it is what it is and we need to make due im all for east coast cars getting more creadit in every way its harder


Fa sho


.TODD said:


> this attitude will draw haters PERIOD. i got the same attitude to wanna exceed the standard and that creates a problem for people that wanna just meet the standard much less even wanna reach it. im all for what you said but like i said wacth that attitude haters will flock but i say fuck em let the car do the talkin.and they cant be that crazy what you got on your mind?


Haha I hope nobody hates on me I try to be cool with everybody. Maybe I get hated on behind my back I dunno. But to my face everybody cool



low4ever said:


> Homie i feel you bro. That's kinda what i've been saying. I'm trying to build a bad ass caddy. I look at all the caddy's out, there some out that is sick with it.
> I'm not trying to beat them. I wanna join them. Someone is always gonna have a better whip, people gonna hate, regardless. What i'm trying to say bro is build your car for you and you only. That way you are happy. I have been building my lac for 3 yrs. Majority of the work has been done by me and me
> And me only, i can and won't forgot all the work, research, time, and advice from Tattoo76. It gets frustrating but i know when it is done i will be able to drive anywhere i want. Don't rush it homie. The car is yours its paid for and most of all you got a bad ass Caddy in your driveway. I know your plans and its gonna take some time homie. You got it homie.


 Thanks my brotha. 

Man I was fuuuucked up last night typing all that shit :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

THAT FOOL FUNDI STILL BANNED?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

payfred said:


> Phillipa you a good dude man thank you
> 
> Fa sho
> 
> Haha I hope nobody hates on me I try to be cool with everybody. Maybe I get hated on behind my back I dunno. But to my face everybody cool
> 
> 
> Thanks my brotha.
> 
> Man I was fuuuucked up last night typing all that shit :roflmao:


Man I was reading all that shit you wrote, you was Philosizing and shit. Sounding like Malcom Farrakhan and shit....lol


----------



## payfred

BIG DIRTY said:


> Man I was reading all that shit you wrote, you was Philosizing and shit. Sounding like Malcom Farrakhan and shit....lol


I think very deeply :inout:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Here you go at 4:30

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxnYiHlIce4


----------



## Lowridingmike

Greatness, lives HERE!


----------



## littlerascle59

Sup brothas. :wave: 
Forward this to some of your friends or associates who might need to see it.


----------



## littlerascle59

Our beautiful strong sisters.


----------



## low4ever

BIG DIRTY said:


> Man I was reading all that shit you wrote, you was Philosizing and shit. Sounding like Malcom Farrakhan and shit....lol


Dirty u crazy as fuck lol:roflmao:


----------



## low4ever

BIG DIRTY said:


> Here you go at 4:30
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxnYiHlIce4


Right :facepalm: :roflmao: oh my god Dirty. Get off my homie, lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IS IT ME OR DOES IT LOOK LIKE DOEBOY GUN JAMMED??


----------



## payfred

LOL


----------



## plague

cobrakarate said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw&feature=fvst
> 
> Check out that curl I had in the 90's. lol history of hydraulics from Lowrider magazine. look 2:56 brother in the black shirt watching the hop sticks. thinking about growing that curl back out. lol


Is that a care free, lustrasilk, worlds of curls, I used to have a bad as curl in the 80s care free all day brothers kept little activator bottles with them


----------



## plague

littlerascle59 said:


> Our beautiful strong sisters.


Thats a nice picture


----------



## .TODD

littlerascle59 said:


> Our beautiful strong sisters.


its a beautyul thing


----------



## .TODD

my wheels are almost done BLACK LOWRIDERS


----------



## .TODD

BIG DIRTY said:


> Here you go at 4:30
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxnYiHlIce4


legendary tray


----------



## cobrakarate

plague said:


> Is that a care free, lustrasilk, worlds of curls, I used to have a bad as curl in the 80s care free all day brothers kept little activator bottles with them


 man I had them all. by then i remember going to the salon to get a $65 curl. lol and if you ever had one. do you remember the burn. and then the burn under the dryer. what we did you get girls. lol


----------



## cobrakarate

OK its time to find the Jheri Curl videos -- Here is my first one that comes to mind. I dont know how to spead the video out but here is the clip. Hi C leave my curl alone. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY_9x6H-h5Y


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> OK its time to find the Jheri Curl videos -- Here is my first one that comes to mind. I dont know how to spead the video out but here is the clip. Hi C leave my curl alone.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY_9x6H-h5Y


THAT BURGUNDY RAG LOOKS FAMILIAR


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> my wheels are almost done BLACK LOWRIDERS


Rims looking good pimp! Quick question though? Who's lacing them up? Cause i thought JD was out of business


----------



## BIG DIRTY

low4ever said:


> Right :facepalm: :roflmao: oh my god Dirty. Get off my homie, lol


:rimshot:


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Rims looking good pimp! Quick question though? Who's lacing them up? Cause i thought JD was out of business[/QUOnoTE]
> 
> :sprint:


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> payfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rims looking good pimp! Quick question though? Who's lacing them up? Cause i thought JD was out of business[/QUOnoTE]
> 
> :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> Forreal though who is doing the work?
Click to expand...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

DAMN A TOPIC FOR US  AND ALL ALONG I THOUGHT "IT SURE MUST BE A WHOLE LOT OF BLACK CARS OUT THERE LOL MAN I FEEL STUPID" :roflmao::roflmao::buttkick: OH WELL ANOTHER BLACK LOWRIDER CHECKIN IN


----------



## Skim

littlerascle59 said:


> Sup brothas. :wave:
> Forward this to some of your friends or associates who might need to see it.


man you know what, just the other day I was talking to my club pres about how ridiculous some of these fools look saggin to the point that they look like they are wearing childrens jeans. Its very embarrasing in public when I see some grown ass ****** super saggin where the belt is all the way under they ass an shit wtf is that. I remember fools used to sag but never like that. What if you gotta squab with another ***** how are you gonna put up a good fight, god forbid you have to run from the police lol, taking penguin steps. :roflmao:


----------



## Skim

TONY MONTANA said:


> DAMN A TOPIC FOR US  AND ALL ALONG I THOUGHT "IT SURE MUST BE A WHOLE LOT OF BLACK CARS OUT THERE LOL MAN I FEEL STUPID" :roflmao::roflmao::buttkick: OH WELL ANOTHER BLACK LOWRIDER CHECKIN IN


man I always thought you was cuban lol :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

.TODD said:


> my wheels are almost done BLACK LOWRIDERS


nice!


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> .TODD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forreal though who is doing the work?
> 
> 
> 
> freakytales hooks it up too
Click to expand...


----------



## regal ryda

sup homies :wave:


----------



## .TODD

Skim said:


> nice!


im growin up


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> .TODD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forreal though who is doing the work?
> 
> 
> 
> a dude out in LA not JD
Click to expand...


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> freakytales hooks it up too





.TODD said:


> a dude out in LA not JD


Cool


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Cool


if it was JD id have a problem


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> man I always thought you was cuban lol :biggrin:


LOL NAW IM NOT CUBAN, IVE SMOKED ONE BEFORE  JUST A BOY FROM THE HOOD IN MICHIGAN A LIL OVER A HR FROM DETROIT


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> DAMN A TOPIC FOR US  AND ALL ALONG I THOUGHT "IT SURE MUST BE A WHOLE LOT OF BLACK CARS OUT THERE LOL MAN I FEEL STUPID" :roflmao::roflmao::buttkick: OH WELL ANOTHER BLACK LOWRIDER CHECKIN IN


you so stupid..


----------



## 187PURE

GOOD MORNING FELLAS.. GREAT WEATHER IN PHILLY.. MY LAC IS LOOKING AND ROLLIN GOOD.. POSED TO RAIN THIS WEEKEND BUT FUCK IT, MY WIPERS WORK :tongue:


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> GOOD MORNING FELLAS.. GREAT WEATHER IN PHILLY.. MY LAC IS LOOKING AND ROLLIN GOOD.. POSED TO RAIN THIS WEEKEND BUT FUCK IT, MY WIPERS WORK :tongue:


:thumbsup:


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> GOOD MORNING FELLAS.. GREAT WEATHER IN PHILLY.. MY LAC IS LOOKING AND ROLLIN GOOD.. POSED TO RAIN THIS WEEKEND BUT FUCK IT, MY WIPERS WORK :tongue:


 Yeah! That's wassup.


----------



## plague

OK JUST LOOKING BACK AT A PAST ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND LOOKING AT JIM BROWNS 57 ON THE COVER, DONT KNOW WHAT WAS THE LAST CAR OF A BROTHER ON THE COVER, SNOOPDOGG DONT REMEMBER, AND ALSO HAS THERE EVER BEEN A BLACK LOWRIDER TO COMPETE FOR LOTY CAR AND PERSON, OR IF NOT WHAT CAR BUILT BY A BROTHER IS CONSIDERED TO BE ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES BUILT CANT THINK OF ANY OFF HAND THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT


----------



## plague

I KNOW THERES BEEN BLACK LOWRIDERS OFF HAND ON THE COVER BUT CANT THINK OFF THEM OFF HAND


----------



## TONY MONTANA

plague said:


> OK JUST LOOKING BACK AT A PAST ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND LOOKING AT JIM BROWNS 57 ON THE COVER, DONT KNOW WHAT WAS THE LAST CAR OF A BROTHER ON THE COVER, SNOOPDOGG DONT REMEMBER, AND ALSO HAS THERE EVER BEEN A BLACK LOWRIDER TO COMPETE FOR LOTY CAR AND PERSON, OR IF NOT WHAT CAR BUILT BY A BROTHER IS CONSIDERED TO BE ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES BUILT CANT THINK OF ANY OFF HAND THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT


WE HAVE ONE WINNER!!! NOT CAR BUT BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR WIT ROY ATTERBERRY (VIOLET ROSE) UCE CC...... I SWEAR I MAY HAVE FOUND MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> you so stupid..


SAYS THE GUY WHO WAS LOOKING FOR A ESE AT THE AIRPORT WHN I FLEW YOU OUT TO DO MY CAR :buttkick:... LOL DONT FEEL BAD I WAS LOOKING FOR A ESE AS THE PAINTER LMAO


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> OK JUST LOOKING BACK AT A PAST ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, AND LOOKING AT JIM BROWNS 57 ON THE COVER, DONT KNOW WHAT WAS THE LAST CAR OF A BROTHER ON THE COVER, SNOOPDOGG DONT REMEMBER, AND ALSO HAS THERE EVER BEEN A BLACK LOWRIDER TO COMPETE FOR LOTY CAR AND PERSON, OR IF NOT WHAT CAR BUILT BY A BROTHER IS CONSIDERED TO BE ONE OF THE BADDEST RIDES BUILT CANT THINK OF ANY OFF HAND THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TOPIC TO TALK ABOUT


Gangsta
V-Max
Charles Cayton (I think)
The Grape St 61 rag
The viloet 61 bubble (I think the owner is/was black)

those are the ones I remember


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OR BLACK MODELS AT THAT


----------



## Juxes_One

black is beautiful!!


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> WE HAVE ONE WINNER!!! NOT CAR BUT BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR WIT ROY ATTERBERRY (VIOLET ROSE) UCE CC...... I SWEAR I MAY HAVE FOUND MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD


Yezzir Black Owned


----------



## payfred

I'm the sexy nicca right between the second and third palm tree. Roy, the 55 GMC owner is kneeled down right in front of me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YALL CANT 4 GET THE BIG HOMIE BOX AKA MR MOJO & HIS BLACK 64,TALKED TO HIM A FEW TIMES REAL COOL PEOPLE,IM STILL A FAN OF HIS SET UPS AND THINK HES 1 OF THE BEST!!


----------



## Dylante63

Box "mojo" setups dope!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I REALLY THINK LRM SHOULD DO ALL THERE FEATURES ON ALL BLACK OWNED RIDERS,AND ARTICLES ABOUT THE BROS IN THE GAME,BUT WE TALKIN BOUT LRM LOL,THEY AINT GOING TO DO IT


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> OR BLACK MODELS AT THAT


one of the finest black models was homegirl that posed for the brown 63 called Foxy Brown a couple years ago. damn she is fine as fuck.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA SHE CAN GET IT


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Yezzir Black Owned


YEP I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT WAS BAD, IS HE BUILDING ANYTHING ELSE AND DOES HE STILL HAVE THAT TRUCK,


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> Gangsta
> V-Max
> Charles Cayton (I think)
> The Grape St 61 rag
> The viloet 61 bubble (I think the owner is/was black)
> 
> those are the ones I remember


HE BRUNG THAT 61 HERE WAS A COOL AND HUMBLE DUDE WALKED ME THREW THE CAR ME AND MY WIFE EVEN TOOK PICTURES WITH IT I FORGOT ABOUT THAT ONE


----------



## TONY MONTANA

plague said:


> YEP I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT WAS BAD, IS HE BUILDING ANYTHING ELSE AND DOES HE STILL HAVE THAT TRUCK,


WORD ON THE STREET IS C&L WAS REDOING IT FOR HIM THEY HAD A SEGMENT ON LIVIN THE LOWLIFE WIT CHINO REDOING THE FIREWALL FOR THE NEW VERSION :shocked:


----------



## plague

TONY MONTANA said:


> WORD ON THE STREET IS C&L WAS REDOING IT FOR HIM THEY HAD A SEGMENT ON LIVIN THE LOWLIFE WIT CHINO REDOING THE FIREWALL FOR THE NEW VERSION :shocked:


I REMEMBER THEY MOVED TO VEGAS AND HAD A BIG ASS SHOP, THEN IT CLOSED DOWN ARE THEY STILL OPEN, THEY DID BAD ASS WORK


----------



## Lownslow302

TONY MONTANA said:


> WE HAVE ONE WINNER!!! NOT CAR BUT BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR WIT ROY ATTERBERRY (VIOLET ROSE) UCE CC...... I SWEAR I MAY HAVE FOUND MY NEW FAVORITE THREAD


what about that impala from bowtie south the one with the colorbar screens on the doors i thought that took loty


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Lownslow302 said:


> what about that impala from bowtie south the one with the colorbar screens on the doors i thought that took loty


OH YEA HOW COULD I FORGET LARGE WIT CERTIFIED GANGSTER.. IT WAS RUNNER UP IN 06 AND 07


----------



## jayscustoms

sup my fellow lowriders im building a 64ss does any body know the best why to cut my frame for the drive shaft clearance im runnig 12s but thinking bout 14s i have my rear shaft with slip and bearing


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> sup my fellow lowriders im building a 64ss does any body know the best why to cut my frame for the drive shaft clearance im runnig 12s but thinking bout 14s i have my rear shaft with slip and bearing


most people that I know use either a torch or a plasma cutter


----------



## jayscustoms

oh ok cause im doin this in my garage wit no lift lol is there certain measurements or cut enuff to clear the shaft this my first build and thk man for the info


----------



## BIG RANDY

YOU MEAN THIS ONE SKIM


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> oh ok cause im doin this in my garage wit no lift lol is there certain measurements or cut enuff to clear the shaft this my first build and thk man for the info


I'd just cut away as needed you dont wanna cut too much in one cut, most people stop around 4-5in from where the carrier bearing mount is.


----------



## jayscustoms

hell yea thks dog there aint many of us in the town i live in its like 3 or for lowrider the rest is baggs and donks lol but im a lowrider for life wuts your opinion on running a y bone i here people say i really dont need one but i dont know for sure


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> YEP I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT WAS BAD, IS HE BUILDING ANYTHING ELSE AND DOES HE STILL HAVE THAT TRUCK,


Man he completely redoing it.


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> hell yea thks dog there aint many of us in the town i live in its like 3 or for lowrider the rest is baggs and donks lol but im a lowrider for life wuts your opinion on running a y bone i here people say i really dont need one but i dont know for sure


the benefit of running the Y bone or wish bone is it eliminates the panhard bar which if you running skirts the panhard bar pulls the car to the left an runs the risk of damaging skirts when it shifts, but if you running skirts with rims you gonna need a shorter rear end anyway, but I'm planning on running a y bone on my car just gotta get my rear end chromed 1st. I like th eY bar over the wish bone but either way you cant go wrong


----------



## Lowridingmike

SHould have some black lowriding progress pics later this week. Sold my coupe, and the fleetwood has been getting work done, in the shop. Had to sell one to fund the other or I wouldn't be riding either this summer so... TTT for getting rid of the cleanest classic cadillac I'll prolly ever own...


----------



## .TODD

what up homies


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> the benefit of running the Y bone or wish bone is it eliminates the panhard bar which if you running skirts the panhard bar pulls the car to the left an runs the risk of damaging skirts when it shifts, but if you running skirts with rims you gonna need a shorter rear end anyway, but I'm planning on running a y bone on my car just gotta get my rear end chromed 1st. I like th eY bar over the wish bone but either way you cant go wrong


You're exactly right pimp. My car had this one skirt when I bought it. I just wanted to see what it look like and got my whitewall all dirty :uh: this rear end is gone i sold it along with that fucken panhard bar...I can't wait to run skirts with the wishbone so it goes straight up and straight down when I'm out there dippin


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave:


----------



## jayscustoms

ok since im not running skirts do i still need the ybone or is it jus an option


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> You're exactly right pimp. My car had this one skirt when I bought it. I just wanted to see what it look like and got my whitewall all dirty :uh: this rear end is gone i sold it along with that fucken panhard bar...I can't wait to run skirts with the wishbone so it goes straight up and straight down when I'm out there dippin



 SIX FO!


----------



## 187PURE

jayscustoms said:


> ok since im not running skirts do i still need the ybone or is it jus an option


RUN THE BONE TO KEEP THE REAR STRAIGHT WHEN YOU LOCK UP


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> ok since im not running skirts do i still need the ybone or is it jus an option


its an option that can't hurt to have, like 187 said it will keep your rear end aligned when rollin locked up


----------



## jayscustoms

thats wut up the bone aint to hard to install is it an who has a good price on them some one told me lowlife and thks alot brothers


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> its an option that can't hurt to have, like 187 said it will keep your rear end aligned when rollin locked up


Man.. I recently seen a impala go down the road locekd up and it was stock rear'd. It was dog tracking so bad you could hear to tires drag. lol WOulda thought dude was rollin 5:20's! lol I love my city, only here is it common in the midwest to see juiced rides go down the street as long as it's nice outside. You see more on a sunny Tuesday than most car show days.. lol


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> thats wut up the bone aint to hard to install is it an who has a good price on them some one told me lowlife and thks alot brothers


its not that hard requires a lil measuring and welding, but with the y bone its basically bolt in and go Blackmagic, lowlife, and a few others have them...good luck


----------



## 187PURE

YO MAN, I'MA BE HOPPING WITH THIS 44 MOON.. THE FRAME IS REINFORCED REAL STURDY.. YALL THINK I BE COOL?


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> YO MAN, I'MA BE HOPPING WITH THIS 44 MOON.. THE FRAME IS REINFORCED REAL STURDY.. YALL THINK I BE COOL?


:dunno: Try it and tell us how it goes.


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> YO MAN, I'MA BE HOPPING WITH THIS 44 MOON.. THE FRAME IS REINFORCED REAL STURDY.. YALL THINK I BE COOL?


you should be....all the other cars with 44's hop, so I dont see why not as long as theres a good wrap on the frame you should be good


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> YO MAN, I'MA BE HOPPING WITH THIS 44 MOON.. THE FRAME IS REINFORCED REAL STURDY.. YALL THINK I BE COOL?


be sure that its build sturdy thats the sun roof that is make sure theres not much play in it and youll be straight and you gonna be chippin anyway fool


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> YO MAN, I'MA BE HOPPING WITH THIS 44 MOON.. THE FRAME IS REINFORCED REAL STURDY.. YALL THINK I BE COOL?


Yep long as everything is in and welded right u will be good daddy


----------



## plague

.TODD said:


> be sure that its build sturdy thats the sun roof that is make sure theres not much play in it and youll be straight and you gonna be chippin anyway fool


Hahaha brothas love munchos them shits is good for inches


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> be sure that its build sturdy thats the sun roof that is make sure theres not much play in it and youll be straight and you gonna be chippin anyway fool


HA HA NOSE UP FOO


----------



## car88

Um always hittin switches true lowriderz dipp every day don,t just bring it out on week endz its a lowrider you heard the name (a LOWRIDER) ride the shit see i put this fleet wizzel together its a back yard boogie you know how we do black we don,t fake the funk


----------



## chevy_boy

*THE FATTMAN COMING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE PUNCHERELO........COMING SOON!! *


----------



## midwestcoast

chevy_boy said:


> *THE FATTMAN COMING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE PUNCHERELO........COMING SOON!! *
> View attachment 457621


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

chevy_boy said:


> *THE FATTMAN COMING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE PUNCHERELO........COMING SOON!! *
> View attachment 457621


6 fo RAG damn brotha where this at?


----------



## .TODD

car88 said:


> Um always hittin switches true lowriderz dipp every day don,t just bring it out on week endz its a lowrider you heard the name (a LOWRIDER) ride the shit see i put this fleet wizzel together its a back yard boogie you know how we do black we don,t fake the funk


fool you think you special? park the shit straight  lookin good hows the LT1 treatin ya


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> HA HA NOSE UP FOO


your gonna need another pump chipper :shocked: im glad we have this place to come too i mean i love my club we got whites but mostly mexicans but very few blacks i mean its cool no big deal but id like to see more brothas dippin be honest with ya. just my opinion :cheesy: you in philly right? gonna have to link up one day soon as i get this frame mounted :uh:


----------



## Skim

chevy_boy said:


> *THE FATTMAN COMING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE PUNCHERELO........COMING SOON!! *
> View attachment 457621


big punchy


----------



## chevy_boy

Skim said:


> big punchy


:yes:


----------



## littlerascle59

chevy_boy said:


> *THE FATTMAN COMING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE PUNCHERELO........COMING SOON!! *
> View attachment 457621


:wow:


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> your gonna need another pump chipper :shocked: im glad we have this place to come too i mean i love my club we got whites but mostly mexicans but very few blacks i mean its cool no big deal but id like to see more brothas dippin be honest with ya. just my opinion :cheesy: you in philly right? gonna have to link up one day soon as i get this frame mounted :uh:


HA HA DOGG I'M COMING TO YOUR HOOD.. MY MOTOR SO TITE, I'MA TAKE THAT RIDE TO THE LOU AND FUCK AROUND WIT EAZY


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> HA HA DOGG I'M COMING TO YOUR HOOD.. MY MOTOR SO TITE, I'MA TAKE THAT RIDE TO THE LOU AND FUCK AROUND WIT EAZY


:shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

*LET THERE BE LIGHT!!* :shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

*MY HOMIE'S OTHER WORK:*


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

NOW I CAN HANG BLUE RAGS OUT THE MOONROOF :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> *LET THERE BE LIGHT!!* :shocked:
> 
> View attachment 458401


wow that came out nice


----------



## 187PURE

THANKS.. A LOT GOES ON IN THE CITY OF PHILADELPHIA


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> *LET THERE BE LIGHT!!* :shocked:
> 
> View attachment 458401


Now dats whats up!


----------



## 187PURE

Slowridingmike said:


> Now dats whats up!


 :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> NOW I CAN HANG BLUE RAGS OUT THE MOONROOF :biggrin:


:buttkick:


----------



## regal ryda

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim

Skim said:


> one of the finest black models was homegirl that posed for the brown 63 called Foxy Brown a couple years ago. damn she is fine as fuck.




I found her :biggrin:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 502Regal

SChwing!


----------



## littlerascle59

^^^this


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I'd knock the dust off that pussssy.


Skim said:


> I found her :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


----------



## Dylante63

Lol I got that poster hanging in my shop


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> I found her :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:fool2::boink::worship:


----------



## Skim

heres some mo! Arekah Collard


----------



## Skim




----------



## dameon




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


>


Answer the phone nicca


----------



## Rag Ryda

Skim said:


>



deeezammm, she is baddd :yes:


----------



## littlerascle59

:fool2:


----------



## Skim

Rag Ryda said:


> deeezammm, she is baddd :yes:


the finest sista featured ever IMHO!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> heres some mo! Arekah Collard


Man it don't get too much better than that she's amazing


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## plague

Is that your caddy?


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Man it don't get too much better than that she's amazing


Makes me happy I'm single... maybe theres still hope..


----------



## mrkmac98

regal ryda said:


> My GF is 10yrs younger than me Todd, and does what I want when I want and thats one of the reasons I love her the way i do, like homie said with the friends in the ear thing she gets that, and when they try that ear hustle shit she comes right back an tells me about it, and I advise her on how she should handle it, so its moreso about finding the girl that digs you and your passion for the club at the same, mine hangs out with us and even drives on long trips, she don't nessesarily like it but she does it because it makes me happy, knowing that whenever we get to the picnic imma spend over half my times with the homies she stays chill, so when she wants me to watch some wedding planner girly shit on TV I STFU and grab the remote....lol, cause she makes the sacrific for me I return the sacrifice for her......bottom line brotha find that right girl


 Now thats what i'm talking about!!!! that there is some REAL TRUTH!!!! find the right girl, if she goes to your picnics and rides,Then WATCH HER CHICK FLICKS WITH HER and STFU LOL!!!!! real talk


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> Is that your caddy?


yes.. just got the brains blown with that big 44


----------



## 187PURE

Ay Fred, do you hop your caddy?


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> yes.. just got the brains blown with that big 44


:shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

NEED SOME GOLD LEAFING AFTER PAINT


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Ay Fred, do you hop your caddy?


I used to but i stopped when I started putting money into it. I'll drive the hell out of it but as far as hydraulics I just do a lil lay and play these days


----------



## payfred

Put a few miles on her yesterday with the kiddys bouncing around in the back LOL


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

187PURE said:


> View attachment 459736


nice :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> heres some mo! Arekah Collard




dayum she's bad


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> yes.. just got the brains blown with that big 44


Nice


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> I used to but i stopped when I started putting money into it. I'll drive the hell out of it but as far as hydraulics I just do a lil lay and play these days


HEARD THAT HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> Nice


THANKS


----------



## 187PURE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice :h5:


..


----------



## .TODD

HAAA my GOODTIMES MADE A COMMERICAL some funny shit i had a laugh GT UP


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac82/LowIndyd/2012-04-01_19-04-16_121.jpghttp://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac82/LowIndyd/2012-04-01_19-04-16_121.jpg


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

[/QUOTE







]JSome sunday dippin.


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> HAAA my GOODTIMES MADE A COMMERICAL some funny shit i had a laugh GT UP


LOL


----------



## 187PURE

Fred, where did you find your chrome radiator top hose.. The ones in Pep boys look too small


----------



## Juxes_One

the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice!


----------



## 187PURE

Juxes_One said:


> the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice!


***** I THOUGHT THE OLDER THE BERRY, THE SWEETER THE JUICE


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Fred, where did you find your chrome radiator top hose.. The ones in Pep boys look too small


Pep Boys


----------



## payfred

Ay Skim & Regal Ryda just saw some terrible storms came thru yall area hope you guys are straight


----------



## Kramer

White boy checkin in


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Ay Skim & Regal Ryda just saw some terrible storms came thru yall area hope you guys are straight


Mayne I'm in Afghanistan still so all my weather is bad....lol, I think Skim and the crew faired out pretty good though


----------



## payfred

Oh snap my bad fam LOL be safe over there man


----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> Pep Boys


the biggest rip off automotive has ever seen PEP BOYS all 3 of them white boys robbin ya...just saying


----------



## .TODD

movie looks funny had to share 



CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Pep Boys


 THEY GOT 2 SIZES, BUT THEY BOTH LOOK TOO SHORT


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> THEY GOT 2 SIZES, BUT THEY BOTH LOOK TOO SHORT


I dunno man mine fit and works good. The long one is for the top and the short on is for the bottom


----------



## payfred

You can see it coming from the radiator


----------



## payfred

Double post


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> I dunno man mine fit and works good. The long one is for the top and the short on is for the bottom


 I'MA JUST BUY THE MAWFUCKA ANYWAY, AND IF IT DON'T FIT, HELL I'LL TAKE IT BACK


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> I'MA JUST BUY THE MAWFUCKA ANYWAY, AND IF IT DON'T FIT, HELL I'LL TAKE IT BACK


There you go. Ay be careful when you bend it cause once its bent you can't straighten it back


----------



## illmatic 63

dj inside of malone's playing the tha bomb music!bring tha girls !!!


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> There you go. Ay be careful when you bend it cause once its bent you can't straighten it back


YEAH, AND MY MAN WAS LIKE, MAKE SURE YOU TITEN IT GOOD CAUSE IT CAN SLIP OFF


----------



## TONY MONTANA

187PURE said:


> YEAH, AND MY MAN WAS LIKE, MAKE SURE YOU TITEN IT GOOD CAUSE IT CAN SLIP OFF


man aint tht the truth good to know i must not be the only one who had those hoses slip off on em


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> THANKS.. A LOT GOES ON IN THE CITY OF PHILADELPHIA


 My homie said it the best "The City of Killadelphia, The State of Pistolvania"


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> *LET THERE BE LIGHT!!* :shocked:
> 
> View attachment 458401


WHAT???? DAYYMMM!


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> WHAT???? DAYYMMM!


 WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE.. IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A CAR SHOW AT THE DELL EAST THIS SUNDAY AT 2:00.. I DON'T THINK IT'S GON BE MUCH THOUGH.. THE USUAL BUNCHA ****** STANDIN ROUND DRINKIN BEER.. I MITE JUST BREEZE THROUGH THERE BRIEFLY BEFORE I HIT THE PLATT


----------



## 187PURE

OH YEAH.. LEFTY OF UNIVERSAL MOTOR SPORTS ASSOCIATION WILL BE HOSTING A CAR SHOW EVERY 1ST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT STENTON AND WASHINGTON LANE


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE.. IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A CAR SHOW AT THE DELL EAST THIS SUNDAY AT 2:00.. I DON'T THINK IT'S GON BE MUCH THOUGH.. THE USUAL BUNCHA ****** STANDIN ROUND DRINKIN BEER.. I MITE JUST BREEZE THROUGH THERE BRIEFLY BEFORE I HIT THE PLATT


 Cool bet. U know my face don't be a stranger if u see a mexirican ***** lol


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> OH YEAH.. LEFTY OF UNIVERSAL MOTOR SPORTS ASSOCIATION WILL BE HOSTING A CAR SHOW EVERY 1ST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH AT STENTON AND WASHINGTON LANE


 cool bet imma be there


----------



## Juxes_One

Black attack!


----------



## Lowridingmike

What a blessing.. Drove my lolo to work today. Still needs ALOT of work but is definately a great feeling. Loading pics... now.


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## Lowridingmike

All up...







Hittin my two lil switches, have a 3rd dump to plumb, had to take it out when the old one went kaput.







Ass up face down..







Front up ass down







Doin it for my black ridahs and all ridahs on the streets!


----------



## littlerascle59

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 461868
> 
> All up...
> View attachment 461869
> 
> Hittin my two lil switches, have a 3rd dump to plumb, had to take it out when the old one went kaput.
> View attachment 461870
> 
> Ass up face down..
> View attachment 461871
> 
> Front up ass down
> View attachment 461873
> 
> Doin it for my black ridahs and all ridahs on the streets!


:h5:


----------



## .TODD

DONE finally  worth the wait


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> DONE finally  worth the wait



Dats whats up!






Swang to some Big KRIT wit me dis mornin. My kinfolk doin out there..


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Dats whats up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swang to some Big KRIT wit me dis mornin. My kinfolk doin out there..


nice flow to it laid back


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> nice flow to it laid back


CHyea, I like dippin in the lolo to that texas screw, swaning muzic. Nothing but grown man rap. Talkin bout kandy slabs, digital dashes woodgrain wheels and blowin on dat yoda.. lol


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> CHyea, I like dippin in the lolo to that texas screw, swaning muzic. Nothing but grown man rap. Talkin bout kandy slabs, digital dashes woodgrain wheels and blowin on dat yoda.. lol


paulwall one of the sickest rappers in the south i remember when thats all i listened to was swisha house.now a little everything from classic rock to 2pac, from jeezy to evanesance hell ive even bumped the beatles before lowriden in the regal people was like :wow:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 461868
> 
> All up...
> View attachment 461869
> 
> Hittin my two lil switches, have a 3rd dump to plumb, had to take it out when the old one went kaput.
> View attachment 461870
> 
> Ass up face down..
> View attachment 461871
> 
> Front up ass down
> View attachment 461873
> 
> Doin it for my black ridahs and all ridahs on the streets!


i used to have one of these i buried her


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Dats whats up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swang to some Big KRIT wit me dis mornin. My kinfolk doin out there..


Sound like Devin the Dude on the 2nd verse


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 461868
> 
> All up...
> View attachment 461869
> 
> Hittin my two lil switches, have a 3rd dump to plumb, had to take it out when the old one went kaput.
> View attachment 461870
> 
> Ass up face down..
> View attachment 461871
> 
> Front up ass down
> View attachment 461873
> 
> Doin it for my black ridahs and all ridahs on the streets!


Hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## jayscustoms

WUTS HOOD MY FELLOW BLACK RIDERS AND ALL RIDERS LOW AN SLOW


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TTT


----------



## payfred

Dead up in here the last few days


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Dead up in here the last few days


*"Even seen the lights of the goodyear blemp! And it read "Lil Mike a pimp!"*









Been on the street.. Drove it to work again today. Think i'mma do it all week long as it don't rain and no more tornadoes.. lol









A young black, ridah in the 70's doin the thang!


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> *"Even seen the lights of the goodyear blemp! And it read "Lil Mike a pimp!"*
> 
> View attachment 463097
> 
> 
> Been on the street.. Drove it to work again today. Think i'mma do it all week long as it don't rain and no more torornadoes.. lol
> 
> View attachment 463098
> 
> 
> A young black, ridah in the 70's doin the thang!
> View attachment 463099


That's what's up Homie! I drove my shit to work too Saturday


----------



## Rag Ryda

payfred said:


> That's what's up Homie! I drove my shit to work too Saturday


Do tha damn thang USO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag Ryda

payfred said:


>


oh yeah, nice article too :yes:


----------



## payfred

Rag Ryda said:


> Do tha damn thang USO!! :thumbsup:





Rag Ryda said:


> oh yeah, nice article too :yes:


Thanks USO I appreciate the love fam :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## .TODD

payfred said:


> That's what's up Homie! I drove my shit to work too Saturday


how does the wheels line up when your locked up? you drive locked up?


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> how does the wheels line up when your locked up? you drive locked up?


ADJUSTABLE UPPER AND LOWER TRAILING ARMS CLEARED UP THE VIBRATION ON MY HOGG


----------



## 187PURE

PLEASANT HOT SUNDAY WIPING DOWN THE RIDE BANGIN THIS


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> That's what's up Homie! I drove my shit to work too Saturday


Always looking good daddy


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> ADJUSTABLE UPPER AND LOWER TRAILING ARMS CLEARED UP THE VIBRATION ON MY HOGG


not talking about the vibration talkin about the front tires


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> not talking about the vibration talkin about the front tires


OH ARD.. ON MINE, I GOT A 1 1/2 INCH ARM EXTENSION.. AT FIRST I WOULD TARE TIRES UP. BUT MY HOMIE LEFTY DID A WHEEL ALIGNMENT AND IT CLEARED UP THE PROBLEM.. I DON'T LIKE RIDING LOCKED UP BECAUSE YOU RIDE TOO STIFF


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> That's what's up Homie! I drove my shit to work too Saturday


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> OH ARD.. ON MINE, I GOT A 1 1/2 INCH ARM EXTENSION.. AT FIRST I WOULD TARE TIRES UP. BUT MY HOMIE LEFTY DID A WHEEL ALIGNMENT AND IT CLEARED UP THE PROBLEM.. I DON'T LIKE RIDING LOCKED UP BECAUSE YOU RIDE TOO STIFF


word i wanna get mine straight just before fully locked up


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> That's what's up Homie! I drove my shit to work too Saturday


Dats whats up. I'mma take a pic right now just for you. I get off early today so no back door action I parked out front in the lot like you.. lol



.TODD said:


> how does the wheels line up when your locked up? you drive locked up?


Looks like he's got a lil tuck there..



187PURE said:


> PLEASANT HOT SUNDAY WIPING DOWN THE RIDE BANGIN THIS


I love being a brotha some time.. Just cause..



187PURE said:


> OH ARD.. ON MINE, I GOT A 1 1/2 INCH ARM EXTENSION.. AT FIRST I WOULD TARE TIRES UP. BUT MY HOMIE LEFTY DID A WHEEL ALIGNMENT AND IT CLEARED UP THE PROBLEM.. I DON'T LIKE RIDING LOCKED UP BECAUSE YOU RIDE TOO STIFF


I ride locked up front alot just so It bounces. I ain't gonna be satisfied till stuff starts moving on me.. Matter of fact on this subject, I think my stuff might've already. I got an inch on my uppers, at first even shimmed all in when locked up it would barely bow and dumped it would tuck pretty nice. Now it barely visibly butterflies locked up and bareky tucks when down.. You know what that usually means.. Bout to start taking shims out taking tha tfront end apart and checking things out. I had all the factory welds gone over and spray painted thigns black when I had my wheels off last yr, Only hopped like 5 times, but pockets are plated as well as all the arms but nothing else. We'll see. anything over an inch on anything is overkill if you wanna keep tires. I'm STILL riding on the same 155/80's from last march/april-ish up front. No 3 wheeling though.. I extend uppers not for the "tuck" look but for function, I like my wheels straight.


----------



## 502Regal

Lowridingmike said:


> Dats whats up. I'mma take a pic right now just for you. I get off early today so no back door action I parked out front in the lot like you.. lol


Come on brah, you back from lunch already....


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Dats whats up. I'mma take a pic right now just for you. I get off early today so no back door action I parked out front in the lot like you.. lol
> 
> 
> Looks like he's got a lil tuck there..
> 
> yeah i seen that wonder how he does on em


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Dats whats up. I'mma take a pic right now just for you. I get off early today so no back door action I parked out front in the lot like you.. lol
> 
> 
> Looks like he's got a lil tuck there..
> 
> 
> I love being a brotha some time.. Just cause..
> 
> 
> I ride locked up front alot just so It bounces. I ain't gonna be satisfied till stuff starts moving on me.. Matter of fact on this subject, I think my stuff might've already. I got an inch on my uppers, at first even shimmed all in when locked up it would barely bow and dumped it would tuck pretty nice. Now it barely visibly butterflies locked up and bareky tucks when down.. You know what that usually means.. Bout to start taking shims out taking tha tfront end apart and checking things out. I had all the factory welds gone over and spray painted thigns black when I had my wheels off last yr, Only hopped like 5 times, but pockets are plated as well as all the arms but nothing else. We'll see. anything over an inch on anything is overkill if you wanna keep tires. I'm STILL riding on the same 155/80's from last march/april-ish up front. No 3 wheeling though.. I extend uppers not for the "tuck" look but for function, I like my wheels straight.


IF YOUR CAR IS NOT REINFORCED, THE BELLY CAN BOW IN. THIS MAKES YOUR CAR LOOK LIKE THE A-ARMS WERE NEVER EXTENDED, EVEN WITH A 1 INCH EXTENSION


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> IF YOUR CAR IS NOT REINFORCED, THE BELLY CAN BOW IN. THIS MAKES YOUR CAR LOOK LIKE THE A-ARMS WERE NEVER EXTENDED, EVEN WITH A 1 INCH EXTENSION


exactly.


----------



## .TODD

187PURE said:


> IF YOUR CAR IS NOT REINFORCED, THE BELLY CAN BOW IN. THIS MAKES YOUR CAR LOOK LIKE THE A-ARMS WERE NEVER EXTENDED, EVEN WITH A 1 INCH EXTENSION


ouch people if you love your cars reinforce them!


----------



## 502Regal

Slowridingmike said:


> exactly.


 If it's moved I'll just porta-power the crossmember when the motor is out of it here in a few weeks. new 350 goin in wheneva I can stop driving it.


----------



## 187PURE

Slowridingmike said:


> If it's moved I'll just porta-power the crossmember when the motor is out of it here in a few weeks. new 350 goin in wheneva I can stop driving it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal

Here's the pic from outside the office window... Took forever to receive an e-mail to my damn self. lol


----------



## littlerascle59

Slowridingmike said:


> Here's the pic from outside the office window... Took forever to receive an e-mail to my damn self. lol
> View attachment 463851


Get an iPhone mayne.


----------



## midwestcoast

:nicoderm:


----------



## payfred

Slowridingmike said:


> Here's the pic from outside the office window... Took forever to receive an e-mail to my damn self. lol
> View attachment 463851


Man so Slowridingmike is also Lowridingmike? One of my best and oldest friends his name on layitlow is low4ever maybe I should start calling him slow4ever lol


----------



## payfred

.TODD said:


> how does the wheels line up when your locked up? you drive locked up?


My a arms are.extended so even when its locked up they still tuck out a lil bit


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Man so Slowridingmike is also Lowridingmike? One of my best and oldest friends his name on layitlow is low4ever maybe I should start calling him slow4ever lol


Yes.


----------



## 1229

payfred said:


> slow4ever



:roflmao::facepalm::inout:


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Man so Slowridingmike is also Lowridingmike? One of my best and oldest friends his name on layitlow is low4ever maybe I should start calling him slow4ever lol


What in tha hell:facepalm:. Man I need to keep up with your quotables. Don't know which is funniest "stopp frogg" or "slow4ever". Damn fool, you get my stomach hurting.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Yo Skim can you check you PM, i sent you a couple PM's about a hood for my 63


----------



## payfred

TATTOO-76 said:


> :roflmao::facepalm::inout:





low4ever said:


> What in tha hell:facepalm:. Man I need to keep up with your quotables. Don't know which is funniest "stopp frogg" or "slow4ever". Damn fool, you get my stomach hurting.


:rimshot:


----------



## Lowridingmike

low4ever said:


> What in tha hell:facepalm:. Man I need to keep up with your quotables. Don't know which is funniest "stopp frogg" or "slow4ever". Damn fool, you get my stomach hurting.


"Does his name rhyme with,"Stopp Frogg?"...... Man dat $hit was epic. I lost it when I read that in the JD topic that day.


----------



## 1229

Lowridingmike said:


> "Does his name rhyme with,"Stopp Frogg?"


man, that shit had me rolling that day.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP EVERYBODY :wave:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Blocky77

:nicoderm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

all i got to say is i cant wait till the pics start flowing from pablo trip to NC cuz his trip to MI was crazy!!! wit my front row seat


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> all i got to say is i cant wait till the pics start flowing from pablo trip to NC cuz his trip to MI was crazy!!! wit my front row seat


Where you say he at? :sprint:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Where you say he at? :sprint:


should be in NC :shocked:


----------



## .TODD

Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




MY FIRST WELD need pratice but its solid​


----------



## Lowridingmike

Brah, turn the wire speed down just a notch (you got hella slag), and try to either do lil loopty-loops or siwng back and forht in a "c" half moon shape. I see you can see what you're doing, just don't have a form or routine down.. I swear weld is the easiest part of fabrication I ever done. cutting, measuring, using mills lathes torches (plasma cutters are fun!) and all that crap is what sucks.


----------



## Lowridingmike

BTW, harbor freight has a NICE color change crystal hood for round $50. I got mine bout 7 yrs ago, and I still use it, it's cool. Just buy extra plastic screens because the slag will burn lil pits in yours over time..


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Brah, turn the wire speed down just a notch (you got hella slag), and try to either do lil loopty-loops or siwng back and forht in a "c" half moon shape. I see you can see what you're doing, just don't have a form or routine down.. I swear weld is the easiest part of fabrication I ever done. cutting, measuring, using mills lathes torches (plasma cutters are fun!) and all that crap is what sucks.


not really happy with it but just wanted considering what my last welds looked like on my last car 















but some people really like to talk shit about built not bought bull shit so what ever i can say that i did this .


----------



## .TODD

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> not really happy with it but just wanted considering what my last welds looked like on my last car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but some people really like to talk shit about built not bought bull shit so what ever i can say that i did this .


Absolutely! Take pride in dat bish! lol


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Absolutely! Take pride in dat bish! lol



haa


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

shoeone32 said:


> Gotta give respect to get respect....disrepect me and it goes back around..x2..now yall see these others and how they feel ...read threw they post......


For all of you guys that has ever talked to shoe which im sure its not many he was murdered last night I just got off the phone with his cousin. I spoke with him about a little over a week ago about the progress of my car . Funny how you here and you could be gone the next so surround yourself with TRUE family and TRUE FRIENDS R.I.P. shoesta Ride In peace homie.:angel: he leaves behind a wife and 3 kids


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> For all of you guys that has ever talked to shoe which im sure its not many he was murdered last night I just got off the phone with his cousin. I spoke with him about a little over a week ago about the progress of my car . Funny how you here and you could be gone the next so surround yourself with TRUE family and TRUE FRIENDS R.I.P. shoesta Ride In peace homie.:angel: he leaves behind a wife and 3 kids


Naw...homie he wasin't murdered. NLRA is sayin' he killed himself


----------



## Jack Bauer

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Naw...homie he wasin't murdered. NLRA is sayin' he killed himself


Do you always have to argue or act like you know more? Ether way RIP.


----------



## sic713




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Naw...homie he wasin't murdered. NLRA is sayin' he killed himself


 I got his wifes number if youd like to call


----------



## 187PURE

DAMN RIP.. THEY SAY IT COMES IN 3.. JUST FOUND OUT 2 HOMIES I KNOW PASSED AWAY LAST WEEK


----------



## .TODD

damn so sad were only here once


----------



## P.E. PREZ

RIDE IN PEACE SHOEONE32


----------



## payfred

R.I.P brotha :angel:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

R.I.P. Black Moses


----------



## regal ryda

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> For all of you guys that has ever talked to shoe which im sure its not many he was murdered last night I just got off the phone with his cousin. I spoke with him about a little over a week ago about the progress of my car . Funny how you here and you could be gone the next so surround yourself with TRUE family and TRUE FRIENDS R.I.P. shoesta Ride In peace homie.:angel: he leaves behind a wife and 3 kids


R.I.P.


----------



## Lowridingmike

DJLATIN said:


> R.I.P.


x2 my condolences to his family brah.


Me and my kinfolk posted at walmart..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Ridin for tha brah shoe..:machinegun: I read closer, this guy educated me ALOT on blacks involvment w/ lowriding that white media hadn't let a clue out about. Lotta foos hated him, but alot of brahs loved em... Ride forever Shoeone32....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> Ridin for tha brah shoe..:machinegun: I read closer, this guy educated me ALOT on blacks involvment w/ lowriding that white media hadn't let a clue out about. Lotta foos hated him, but alot of brahs loved em... Ride forever Shoeone32....


lmmfao


----------



## Eazy

Lowridingmike said:


> Brah, turn the wire speed down just a notch (you got hella slag), and try to either do lil loopty-loops or siwng back and forht in a "c" half moon shape. I see you can see what you're doing, just don't have a form or routine down.. I swear weld is the easiest part of fabrication I ever done. cutting, measuring, using mills lathes torches (plasma cutters are fun!) and all that crap is what sucks.


*Quoted for truth and turn up tha gas a notch if you got air blowing when yah outside....

*_And MUCH PROPS TO TODD FOR DOING HIS OWN WELDING BECAUSE NOT MANY WILL GO OUT THERE AND GET DIRTY_ :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> For all of you guys that has ever talked to shoe which im sure its not many he was murdered last night I just got off the phone with his cousin. I spoke with him about a little over a week ago about the progress of my car . Funny how you here and you could be gone the next so surround yourself with TRUE family and TRUE FRIENDS R.I.P. shoesta Ride In peace homie.:angel: he leaves behind a wife and 3 kids


No matter how he left this earth, _death is a time for mourning _and I wish his family well..... *especially the children.* Thats a sad thing to see. May he ride in peace.


----------



## Eazy

Me and my big cuzz out on this past Easter Sunday..


----------



## Eazy

My son chill'n behind the hooptie...


----------



## Eazy

My brothas GAngsta and Eddie chilling with Eddie's 64...


----------



## Eazy

STL INDIVIDUALS


----------



## Eazy

OG Chris 62 Vert....


----------



## Eazy

My shit... A1-YOLA


----------



## Lowridingmike

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lmmfao


I usually don't single folk out liek dis but I be watchin tha way you're funny style. You wish you had some color dont you. lol Perfect.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> I usually don't single folk out liek dis but I be watchin tha way you're funny style. You wish you had some color dont you. lol Perfect.


LMAO


you say: 


Lowridingmike said:


> Ridin for tha brah shoe..:machinegun: I read closer, this guy educated me ALOT on blacks involvment w/ lowriding that white media hadn't let a clue out about. Lotta foos hated him, but alot of brahs loved em... Ride forever Shoeone32....



others say:



Jack Bauer said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS, SHOESHINE32 IS A BOTTOM OF THE BARREL PIECE OF SHIT RACIST. HIS VIEWS AND INACCURATE ACCOUNTS OF HISTORY ARE BAD FOR THE ENTIRE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.



i found shoe to be an ignorant racist, to say he educated anyone is only promoting racism


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lowridingmike said:


> I usually don't single folk out liek dis but I be watchin tha way you're funny style. You wish you had some color dont you. lol Perfect.


no...he's a nazi lowrider dude that talks a lot of shit from behind the safety of his computer in canada.


----------



## ROBLEDO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> *i found shoe to be an ignorant racist*, to say he educated anyone is only promoting racism


 pot meet kettle.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ROBLEDO said:


> no...he's a nazi lowrider dude that talks a lot of shit from behind the safety of his computer in canada.





ROBLEDO said:


> pot meet kettle.


im no nazi, ur just mad cuz cuz i called u out on being a 50 year old t-shirt rider that lives with his mom


----------



## Lowridingmike

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im no nazi, ur just mad cuz cuz i called u out on being a 50 year old t-shirt rider that lives with his mom


LMAO... :rofl:

Actually I have to say that was a reasonable and mature response from the 187. Not what I expected.. :thumbsup:

However: What he said bout blacks in East L.A. and their involvement in lowriding is TRUE. No denying even the o.g.'s. The way it's painted is mexicans started it all and were all there were in the beginning. THere were more blacks riding and more black clubs out then than there are now.. I'm from Kentucky born in '89. THere was NO WAY I'd found that out otherwise.. My fav pic right here...


----------



## cripn8ez

sum thing to bob ur head to lol talk it how i live it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/01-track-1-687/s-Q0pw5


have a G day homies been a while ttt


----------



## ROBLEDO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im no nazi, ur just mad cuz cuz i called u out on being a 50 year old t-shirt rider that lives with his mom


i'm not mad and never have been. regardless of my living status thats my personal situation. but you must have a lot of hate for Shoe cause all you have been doing today is bumping his old topics and making new topics talking shit about the dude. regardless of what you think of him at least have the common courtesy to let the dead rest. instead you want to hate a man you never met but only talk shit to on the internet. this will be my last comment on the subject. have a nice day and try not to be so racist in the future. :drama:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO... :rofl:
> 
> Actually I have to say that was a reasonable and mature response from the 187. Not what I expected.. :thumbsup:
> 
> However: What he said bout blacks in East L.A. and their involvement in lowriding is TRUE. No denying even the o.g.'s. The way it's painted is mexicans started it all and were all there were in the beginning. THere were more blacks riding and more black clubs out then than there are now.. I'm from Kentucky born in '89. THere was NO WAY I'd found that out otherwise.. My fav pic right here...
> 
> View attachment 467604


im all growed up now 



ROBLEDO said:


> i'm not mad and never have been. regardless of my living status thats my personal situation. but you must have a lot of hate for Shoe cause all you have been doing today is bumping his old topics and making new topics talking shit about the dude. regardless of what you think of him at least have the common courtesy to let the dead rest. instead you want to hate a man you never met but only talk shit to on the internet. this will be my last comment on the subject. have a nice day and try not to be so racist in the future. :drama:


what can i say ignorance fusterates me :dunno:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO... :rofl:
> 
> *Actually I have to say that was a reasonable and mature response from the 187. Not what I expected..* :thumbsup:


i wouldn't expect anything less from you cause you must still be butthurt from when i clowned you in off topic. but this isn't off topic and i'm not gonna talk to you up here.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ROBLEDO said:


> i wouldn't expect anything less from you cause you must still be butthurt from when i clowned you in off topic. but this isn't off topic and i'm not gonna talk to you up here.



u been pissy ever since u moved in wif ur mom, im pretty sure he was reffering to this post:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> you say:
> 
> 
> 
> others say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found shoe to be an ignorant racist, to say he educated anyone is only promoting racism


----------



## Lownslow302

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im all growed up now
> 
> 
> 
> what can i say ignorance fusterates me :dunno:


i dont think shoeone was "ignant" i genuinely believe that dumbass was really misguided and he managed to spread the seed of his stupidity to some gullible dumbasses that would listen.


----------



## cripn8ez

stop fighting and bump this n ur rides lol

one more for u
http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/01-track-1


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP SHOE,HE HAD A TIGHT ASSS VERT PAINTED BY DOC


----------



## regal ryda

SMDH :facepalm:


Some of you muthafukas disgust me..... Dude is dead and you still take any oppourtunity you can to kick an muthafuka when they down, in this case down for the count, for a lifestyle thats about unity, you ****** do just the opposite, whateva beefs you had with dude real or on the magical internet , that shit died with dude have some sort of respect, and if you get butthurt about what I just said....FUCK YOU :finger:, you can't kick my ass.


----------



## Lownslow302

regal ryda said:


> SMDH :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Some of you muthafukas disgust me..... Dude is dead and you still take any oppourtunity you can to kick an muthafuka when they down, in this case down for the count, for a lifestyle thats about unity, you ****** do just the opposite, whateva beefs you had with dude real or on the magical internet , that shit died with dude have some sort of respect, and if you get butthurt about what I just said....FUCK YOU :finger:, you can't kick my ass.


this is layitlow honor has no place here. you can be homies with someone one day then hell hustle you over some wheels the next. dude came in discrediting latinos in the lowriding roots saying blacks invented lowriding with no concrete proof other than hearsay. where were you when he was spewing that shit? dont remember one person backing the dude up. not to mention the plaque dragging yet still flying the club name in his sig.


----------



## regal ryda

I could give a fuck less how dude *LIVED *his life, he's gone from us now, this whole exchange yall having in THIS particular forum is out of order, if you want to BS with dudes name then take yalls asses to OFF TOPIC thats what its there for, the homie STRICKLY MIKE came in here to let the other black lowriders that another black rider had fallen, he didnt say it for you ****** to come in here bashing on dude, I could give a fuck what anybody's beef is with another man it don't matter to me none, but some of us grown ups take the life/death of friends/associates personal.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im all growed up now
> 
> 
> 
> what can i say ignorance fusterates me :dunno:



Keep the offtopic bullshit out of here. We know how you feel about black people one8seven, I`ve read enough of your racist post to know that.


----------



## low4ever

It's a damn shame. Muthafuckas hate blacks so fucking bad these bitches get happy when one passes. Racist bitches. Sure hope I don't see that any of you assholes passed. I will remember this shit. That man had kids and all you bastards can do is bitch about some words on the fucking internet. You muthafuckas need to grow the fuck up and realize shits real. 



R.I.P SHOEONE, your family will be in "MY" prayers.:angel:


----------



## plague

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> For all of you guys that has ever talked to shoe which im sure its not many he was murdered last night I just got off the phone with his cousin. I spoke with him about a little over a week ago about the progress of my car . Funny how you here and you could be gone the next so surround yourself with TRUE family and TRUE FRIENDS R.I.P. shoesta Ride In peace homie.:angel: he leaves behind a wife and 3 kids


damn man that really sucks, to loose another brother, my brother was murdered and when they leave behind kids and family it's even harder I got six kids and I'm sure I'm one of the older guys in this topic, but I read some of the stuff on layitlow that people say and it's pretty sad thelack of respect the lowriding w world shows another rider and his family it's pretty sick and really sad


----------



## Lownslow302

low4ever said:


> It's a damn shame. Muthafuckas hate blacks so fucking bad these bitches get happy when one passes. Racist bitches. Sure hope I don't see that any of you assholes passed. I will remember this shit. That man had kids and all you bastards can do is bitch about some words on the fucking internet. You muthafuckas need to grow the fuck up and realize shits real.
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P SHOEONE, your family will be in "MY" prayers.:angel:


yeah he was a real stand up guy


----------



## regal ryda

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah he was a real stand up guy


again nobody gives a _*FLYING FUCK *_what or how the homie _*LIVED*_, lived being the operative work, our displeasure with the comments are comming now after you heard homie is dead.....have some fucking respect for the guy in death even if you didnt like the shit he said in life, or better yet take yourself and the bullshit comments back to offtopic where you can play the lil name calling game in case you havent realized the majority of us in here are older gentlemen, with a emphasis on the men part.


----------



## ROBLEDO

regal ryda said:


> SMDH :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Some of you muthafukas disgust me..... Dude is dead and you still take any oppourtunity you can to kick an muthafuka when they down, in this case down for the count, for a lifestyle thats about unity, you ****** do just the opposite, whateva beefs you had with dude real or on the magical internet , that shit died with dude have some sort of respect, and if you get butthurt about what I just said....FUCK YOU :finger:, you can't kick my ass.


quoted for truth. real talk on the last sentence.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> this is layitlow honor has no place here. you can be homies with someone one day then hell hustle you over some wheels the next. dude came in discrediting latinos in the lowriding roots saying blacks invented lowriding with no concrete proof other than hearsay. where were you when he was spewing that shit? dont remember one person backing the dude up. not to mention the plaque dragging yet still flying the club name in his sig.


honor has no place here? you've transcended the bullshit of off topic and flooded it into the rest of this website. besides, are you not the guy that doesn't even like lowriding? why are you even here speaking on something you don't like? and try not to make this about me cause we're talking about you.


----------



## ROBLEDO

low4ever said:


> It's a damn shame. Muthafuckas hate blacks so fucking bad these bitches get happy when one passes. Racist bitches. Sure hope I don't see that any of you assholes passed. I will remember this shit. That man had kids and all you bastards can do is bitch about some words on the fucking internet. You muthafuckas need to grow the fuck up and realize shits real.
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P SHOEONE, your family will be in "MY" prayers.:angel:


real talk. those are the same disrespectful idiots that pushed Shoes buttons, hiding behind their computers in the comfort of their homes...............and they know it.


----------



## Lownslow302

ROBLEDO said:


> honor has no place here? you've transcended the bullshit of off topic and flooded it into the rest of this website. besides, are you not the guy that doesn't even like lowriding? why are you even here speaking on something you don't like? and try not to make this about me cause we're talking about you.


lets see JD, homeboyz, Ted wells(yeah i said it),Envious touch,and the scammer who set his kid on fire for pity money. hows that for honor.
funny how youre speaking about that without knowledge of off topics long term involvement with lowrider general, those who know so dont go lecturing me on the bringing the ot bullshit upstairs its always been here. the fact is dude was racist and a fucking idiot on top of that, im pretty sure his stupidity is what earned him his bed. but its fucked up how you, and everyone in this topic is trying to sweep that shit under a rug.


----------



## Lownslow302

ROBLEDO said:


> real talk. those are the same disrespectful idiots that pushed Shoes buttons, hiding behind their computers in the comfort of their homes...............and they know it.


:uh: troll much


----------



## REV. chuck

feel that? 

thats extra oxygen for those of us that deserve it 




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## REV. chuck

regal ryda said:


> SMDH :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Some of you muthafukas disgust me..... Dude is dead and you still take any oppourtunity you can to kick an muthafuka when they down, in this case down for the count, for a lifestyle thats about unity, you ****** do just the opposite, whateva beefs you had with dude real or on the magical internet , that shit died with dude have some sort of respect, and if you get butthurt about what I just said....FUCK YOU :finger:, you can't kick my ass.


how do you know? 


do you now these people personally? have you seen them fight? know where they came from things they might have done? 


how exactly do you know they cant kick your ass? are you the incredible hulk? do you have the speed of a bullet? are you just so fucking gangsta that its a physically impossible feat?

i really wanna know. as for that racist piece of shit you can pull all that white guilt shit on the push over fucks that believe in it. i dont and that dude was a piece of shit i hope it was slow and painful. fuck you if you dont like it and i dont give a fuck how many people say that about me when i die.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lownslow302 said:


> lets see JD, homeboyz, Ted wells(yeah i said it),Envious touch,and the scammer who set his kid on fire for pity money. hows that for honor.
> funny how youre speaking about that without knowledge of off topics long term involvement with lowrider general, those who know so dont go lecturing me on the bringing the ot bullshit upstairs. the fact is dude was racist and a fucking idiot on top of that, im pretty sure his stupidity is what earned him his bed. but its fucked up how you, and everyone in this topic is trying to sweep that shit under a rug.


truth be told if i seen JD tomorrow we'd probably laugh about all the shit thats been said about him. Ted is cool. i'm in walking distance to his house. he lives a couple of blocks over. i'm sure we'd laugh about the shit people say about him too. never met envious touch but i'm sure if i went to his spot i could get a set of rims on the spot. but why would i do that when i could just go to his source instead. fact of the matter is none of these dudes have done me wrong and its not place to run my mouth like a little bitch calling someone out about something that doesn't concern me. thats how bitches get bitch slap and i'm no bitch. as for the relation of off topic to low gen is that shit that was started in low gen ended up in off topic and stayed there. it wasn't filtered into low gen like it has been lately. people used to understand that off topic was just for shit talking and not carried over to the rest of the forum. but people like you and a couple others have lost touch with that respect. but go ahead with your bad self and keep talking shit about Shoe and the others. you have no worries. its not like you'll be going to any car shows cause you don't like lowriders. or is it because you know someone or someones are out there looking for if you do? :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> real talk. those are the same disrespectful idiots that pushed Shoes buttons, hiding behind their computers in the comfort of their homes...............and they know it.


cottage hills is a small town come rustle me from my comfort whenever you feel the need. fuck that dude and fuck anyone who dont like it color has nothing to do with that ignorant shit he was posting except that he liked to bring it up every chance he got.


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> truth be told if i seen JD tomorrow we'd probably laugh about all the shit thats been said about him. Ted is cool. i'm in walking distance to his house. he lives a couple of blocks over. i'm sure we'd laugh about the shit people say about him too. never met envious touch but i'm sure if i went to his spot i could get a set of rims on the spot. but why would i do that when i could just go to his source instead. fact of the matter is none of these dudes have done me wrong and its not place to run my mouth like a little bitch calling someone out about something that doesn't concern me. thats how bitches get bitch slap and i'm no bitch. as for the relation of off topic to low gen is that shit that was started in low gen ended up in off topic and stayed there. it wasn't filtered into low gen like it has been lately. people used to understand that off topic was just for shit talking and not carried over to the rest of the forum. but people like you and a couple others have lost touch with that respect. but go ahead with your bad self and keep talking shit about Shoe and the others. you have no worries. its not like you'll be going to any car shows cause you don't like lowriders. or is it because you know someone or someones are out there looking for if you do? :drama:


this shits been hand in hand since 02 everytime some ignorant fuck like the deceased would start spouting his bullshit someone from lowgen would run get offtopic to laugh at his ass its always been like that.


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> this shits been hand in hand since 02 everytime some ignorant fuck like the deceased would start spouting his bullshit someone from lowgen would run get offtopic to laugh at his ass its always been like that.


i personally never partake'd in making fun of by talking shit out side of off topic. usually a topic was started in off topic with a link about said low gen topic and the shit talking stayed in off topic.


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> i personally never partake'd in making fun of by talking shit out side of off topic. usually a topic was started in off topic with a link about said low gen topic and the shit talking stayed in off topic.


theres always been exceptions this guy was one of them. 


personally i dont give a fuck what color he was he was flat fucking ignorant


----------



## regal ryda

A.) reread what I wrote I never said shit aboout race, you brought racism into it as most people do when they graspin at straws
B.) your right I haven't met any of them, don't know what they can do BUT you and anybody else that wants to test my theory let me know, I never claimed to be the baddest muthafucka out there, i said what I said and I meant it
C.) my complaint was well placed if you didnt like homie thats great go to off topic and create a shit on Shoeone topic, bash him all day there nobody in here wants to hear(read) it

never had issue with you or anyone else on this site but disrespect is disrespect, and disrespect of a dead guy is bullshit


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> theres always been exceptions this guy was one of them.
> 
> 
> personally i dont give a fuck what color he was he was flat fucking ignorant


chuck, you are who you are and theirs no changing that. you hate the world. but theirs times when if people don't have anything nice to say they should just shut the fuck up. no disrespect towards you but this is one of those times.


----------



## REV. chuck

regal ryda said:


> A.) reread what I wrote I never said shit aboout race, you brought racism into it as most people do when they graspin at straws
> B.) your right I haven't met any of them, don't know what they can do BUT you and anybody else that wants to test my theory let me know, I never claimed to be the baddest muthafucka out there, i said what I said and I meant it
> C.) my complaint was well placed if you didnt like homie thats great go to off topic and create a shit on Shoeone topic, bash him all day there nobody in here wants to hear(read) it
> 
> never had issue with you or anyone else on this site but disrespect is disrespect, and disrespect of a dead guy is bullshit


i was commenting one someone else's race issue and the fact the person in question always brought up race as quoted above. 

as for testing you never over this site or anything posted on it. its the internet not real life 

the "disrespect" you have to earn respect where im from. and his rhetoric didnt deserve any form of respect. 



ROBLEDO said:


> chuck, you are who you are and theirs no changing that. you hate the world. but theirs times when if people don't have anything nice to say they should just shut the fuck up. no disrespect towards you but this is one of those times.


this guy was trash simple as that


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

chuckoteric said:


> i was commenting one someone else's race issue and the fact the person in question always brought up race as quoted above.
> 
> as for testing you never over this site or anything posted on it. its the internet not real life
> 
> the "disrespect" you have to earn respect where im from. and his rhetoric didnt deserve any form of respect.
> 
> 
> 
> this guy was trash simple as that



You racist piece of shit. You fly a confederate flag and drop n bombs all day long in OT...its cool.tho...sooner or later the STL brothers will catch your midget ass....let's see if you drop some racist shit then...trust...you're a bitch and we know it...you didn't say shit when homie had his plate of food on your ride...but you bitched about it late after he was gone..its bitch shit like that , which makes you who you are...a midget ass bitch who won't do shit outside of a computer..


----------



## REV. chuck

913ryderWYCO said:


> You racist piece of shit. You fly a confederate flag and drop n bombs all day long in OT...its cool.tho...sooner or later the STL brothers will catch your midget ass....let's see if you drop some racist shit then...trust...you're a bitch and we know it...you didn't say shit when homie had his plate of food on your ride...but you bitched about it late after he was gone..its bitch shit like that , which makes you who you are...a midget ass bitch who won't do shit outside of a computer..


why dont you come do it your always mouth running 

get in your car and make the trip its only 4 hours eat a good meal get a good rest and bring your A game 

or you know keep thinking someone else will do your dirty work for you.. 

the only racist here is your mouth breathing ass


----------



## REV. chuck

913ryderWYCO said:


> You racist piece of shit. You fly a confederate flag and drop n bombs all day long in OT...its cool.tho...sooner or later the STL brothers will catch your midget ass....let's see if you drop some racist shit then...trust...you're a bitch and we know it...you didn't say shit when homie had his plate of food on your ride...but you bitched about it late after he was gone..its bitch shit like that , which makes you who you are...a midget ass bitch who won't do shit outside of a computer..


quote an N bomb btw 


while ur at it get an education i support the confederacy not the union ill give your uneducated ass time to figure that out


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

chuckoteric said:


> quote an N bomb btw
> 
> 
> while ur at it get an education i support the confederacy not the union ill give your uneducated ass time to figure that out



Don't worry chucky......you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## REV. chuck

913ryderWYCO said:


> Don't worry chucky......you won't have to wait too long.


ive gotten real death threats scarier then this. 


quote one of them N bombs im waiting


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> quote an N bomb btw
> 
> 
> while ur at it get an education * i support the confederacy not the union* ill give your uneducated ass time to figure that out


so you support slavery?


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> so you still support slavery?


never supported slavery. slavery is an ideology of the union. civil war wasnt fought over slavery nor did it end with the war either


----------



## sic713

really..


----------



## REV. chuck

im still waiting unknown guy from kansas city


talk about hiding in the comfort


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> never supported slavery. slavery is an ideology of the union. civil war wasnt fought over slavery nor did it end with the war either


it's part of american history chuck. slavery did play a part in it. it may not have been the main reason. but it had it part.


----------



## REV. chuck

sic713 said:


> really..


yes really. civil war was fought over the industrialization of the south lincoln "freed" the slaves hoping the loss of the labor force would make the south industrialize. it didnt the confederacy instead fought for their right to work. they lost some what the south is still know ans "right to work states" oh about slavery yeah they just changed the name most of the slaves some white some asian some of mexican decent primarily black though. were technically free to leave or they could stay and work for room and board the same conditions they lived in before. 

at any rate the current government is that of the union i DO NOT support our current government. i fly a confederate flag as a symbol of my discontent. has nothing to do with color or creed. if i have to be labeled im a militant not a racist. color doesnt mean shit to anyone but people who need an excuse for their hatred


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> it's part of american history chuck. slavery did play a part in it. it may not have been the main reason. but it had it part.


 slavery existed just the same with a different name after the war 

"indentured servants"


----------



## REV. chuck

still waiting on them quotes anonymous tough guy in kansas


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> yes really. civil war was fought over the industrialization of the south lincoln "freed" the slaves hoping the loss of the labor force would make the south industrialize. it didnt the confederacy instead fought for their right to work. they lost some what the south is still know ans "right to work states" oh about slavery yeah they just changed the name most of the slaves some white some asian some of mexican decent primarily black though. were technically free to leave or they could stay and work for room and board the same conditions they lived in before.
> 
> at any rate the current government is that of the union i DO NOT support our current government. i fly a confederate flag as a symbol of my discontent. has nothing to do with color or creed. if i have to be labeled im a militant not a racist. color doesnt mean shit to anyone but people who need an excuse for their hatred


thats all fine and dandy chuck. but lets be real..... the confederate flag for the most part is recognized as a connection to slavery.


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> thats all fine and dandy chuck. but lets be real..... the confederate flag for the most part is recognized as a connection to slavery.


thanks to union history books 


theres a reason for that the south has always been kind of "anti government" what better way to quelch that fire then to make people hate the flag and what it stands for.


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> thanks to union history books
> 
> 
> theres a reason for that the south has always been kind of "anti government" what better way to quelch that fire then to make people hate the flag and what it stands for.


do you think some groups of the kkk that support that flag feel the same way you do? with added hatred for people of color?


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> do you think some groups of the kkk that support that flag feel the same way you do? with added hatred for people of color?


i could give a fuck what them mouth breathers believe. 

like i said earlier people that need race are just looking for an excuse to hate. i just hate i dont need an excuse. 

take mr anonymous tough guy from kansas city there he hates me because i say whatever the fuck i want to say when i want to say it. im intelligent enough to defend myself and ive done all the shit he wishes he could. but he uses racism as an issue because anything else and he would have to live up to his inadequacies 


still waiting on them quotes btw


----------



## ROBLEDO

chuckoteric said:


> i could give a fuck what them mouth breathers believe.
> 
> like i said earlier people that need race are just looking for an excuse to hate. i just hate i dont need an excuse.
> 
> take mr anonymous tough guy from kansas city there he hates me because i say whatever the fuck i want to say when i want to say it. im intelligent enough to defend myself and ive done all the shit he wishes he could. but he uses racism as an issue because anything else and he would have to live up to his inadequacies
> 
> 
> still waiting on them quotes btw


i understand you don't need an excuse to hate. thats been well documented here. but hate comes in many forms and is considered a stepping stone towards racism.


----------



## REV. chuck

ROBLEDO said:


> i understand you don't need an excuse to hate. thats been well documented here. but hate comes in many forms and is considered a stepping stone towards racism.


ignorance is ignorance doesnt matter what color you are if your a piece of shit your a piece of shit. and as documented by the "shoeone was a good guy" comments thats a matter of opinion all by itself


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO... :rofl:
> 
> Actually I have to say that was a reasonable and mature response from the 187. Not what I expected.. :thumbsup:
> 
> However: What he said bout blacks in East L.A. and their involvement in lowriding is TRUE. No denying even the o.g.'s. The way it's painted is mexicans started it all and were all there were in the beginning. THere were more blacks riding and more black clubs out then than there are now.. I'm from Kentucky born in '89. THere was NO WAY I'd found that out otherwise.. My fav pic right here...
> 
> View attachment 467604


How about this,this picture was taken in the mid to late 1970s.I believe The Brothers name is Ernest House.Now I dont know what SHOEONE32 views were on race relations.But what I do know is that Blacks might not have started Lowriding,but we were there in the beginning,just saying.


----------



## REV. chuck

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> How about this,this picture was taken in the mid to late 1970s.I believe The Brothers name is Ernest House.Now I dont know what SHOEONE32 views were on race relations.But what I do know is that Blacks might not have started Lowriding,but we were there in the beginning,just saying.


i dont know why people give a fuck who did what or started what. that whole argument is fucking stupid


----------



## Jack Bauer

low4ever said:


> It's a damn shame. Muthafuckas hate blacks so fucking bad these bitches get happy when one passes. Racist bitches. Sure hope I don't see that any of you assholes passed. I will remember this shit. That man had kids and all you bastards can do is bitch about some words on the fucking internet. You muthafuckas need to grow the fuck up and realize shits real.
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P SHOEONE, your family will be in "MY" prayers.:angel:


exactly. The messed up part is, I always thought shoeone32 was a troll account. Never even knew he was a real person. Leaving behind 3 kids is such a sad reality. Regardless of what anyone on this website thought about him or his words, I'm sure his kids loved him and are hurting very bad right now.

It's crazy how the interwebs work. I thought this dude was someone else on here, fuck I even had it narrowed down to 2 people. Guess you just can't tell sometimes.


----------



## low4ever

Word


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

913ryderWYCO said:


> Keep the offtopic bullshit out of here. We know how you feel about black people one8seven, I`ve read enough of your racist post to know that.


^^^^ smca ******



ROBLEDO said:


> quoted for truth. real talk on the last sentence.


it was all one sentence



chuckoteric said:


> feel that?
> 
> thats extra oxygen for those of us that deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


wahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## low4ever

Yeah I hear what your saying Jack Bauer. These people on this website are just funny to me I guess. Everyone one is so brave on here. Now chuckoteric has to watch his back because someone on here knows who he is. Not saying he can't handle himself, just saying...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

low4ever said:


> Yeah I hear what your saying Jack Bauer. These people on this website are just funny to me I guess. Everyone one is so brave on here. Now chuckoteric has to watch his back because someone on here knows who he is. Not saying he can't handle himself, just saying...


I never once threatened Chucky. What I said was chucky has a long history of being racist in OT. I would go get the quotes but the mods have deleted all of his and other racist threads and post. I'm not about to go hunt chucky down ...I'm simply saying you can't be as public about personal info and be as racist as he is ......AND....be in the Lowrider community and not expect it to catch up with you...Chucky's mouth will inevitably get his ass in trouble....but just like most folks he is a tough guy on the net and a wimp in real life....hell any man who.allows another stranger to put a plate of food on their ride and gets pissed of about it...but is too scared to say shit about it....is a classic internet troll/thug. I have no.plans at all of causing harm to princes Chuck...just saying its inevitable all the shit he has said will catch up to him.


----------



## Lownslow302

chuckoteric said:


> yes really. civil war was fought over the industrialization of the south lincoln "freed" the slaves hoping the loss of the labor force would make the south industrialize. it didnt the confederacy instead fought for their right to work. they lost some what the south is still know ans "right to work states" oh about slavery yeah they just changed the name most of the slaves some white some asian some of mexican decent primarily black though. were technically free to leave or they could stay and work for room and board the same conditions they lived in before.
> 
> at any rate the current government is that of the union i DO NOT support our current government. i fly a confederate flag as a symbol of my discontent. has nothing to do with color or creed. if i have to be labeled im a militant not a racist. color doesnt mean shit to anyone but people who need an excuse for their hatred


:yes: real history lesson for ya oldbledo


----------



## Lownslow302

913ryderWYCO said:


> I never once threatened Chucky. *What I said was chucky has a long history of being racist in OT*. I would go get the quotes but the mods have deleted all of his and other racist threads and post. I'm not about to go hunt chucky down ...I'm simply saying you can't be as public about personal info and be as racist as he is ......AND....be in the Lowrider community and not expect it to catch up with you...Chucky's mouth will inevitably get his ass in trouble....but just like most folks he is a tough guy on the net and a wimp in real life....hell any man who.allows another stranger to put a plate of food on their ride and gets pissed of about it...but is too scared to say shit about it....is a classic internet troll/thug. I have no.plans at all of causing harm to princes Chuck...just saying its inevitable all the shit he has said will catch up to him.


been in ot most of my tenor and never seen the shit youre allegating to


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lownslow302 said:


> been in ot most of my tenor and never seen the shit youre allegating to


913ryderWYCO is just trollin


----------



## cripn8ez

Dam its been alot to say on here?


have a G day peeps.....


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Lownslow302 said:


> been in ot most of my tenor and never seen the shit youre allegating to


Trust.....its true. Mods have gotten a lot better at deleting his bullshit..plus he has troll accounts he uses too, so I'm not suprised you haven't seen it recently...Chucky has a long history of .being a bigot..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 913ryderWYCO is just trollin


Another person who makes a lot of racist post about black.folks


----------



## 187PURE

SKIM OR ANY MODS, PLEASE CLEAN THIS CRAP UP.. SHIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH "BLACK LOWRIDING".. ONCE AGAIN, RIP TO MR. SHOEONE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

913ryderWYCO said:


> Another person who makes a lot of racist post about black.folks


there u go trollin again


----------



## 187PURE

So I'm putting the bottom a-arms today and the chrome alternator.. Fred I'ma take my chances with that chrome hose from Pepboys


----------



## 187PURE

Having a ball with my new 44.. Baby girl I had with me was like "boy you gon' have to close this big ass sunroof cause my ass is already too black" lmao


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> SKIM OR ANY MODS, PLEASE CLEAN THIS CRAP UP.. SHIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH "BLACK LOWRIDING".. ONCE AGAIN, RIP TO MR. SHOEONE


:werd:


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> Having a ball with my new 44.. Baby girl I had with me was like "boy you gon' have to close this big ass sunroof cause my ass is already too black" lmao


no greater feeling than smashin babygirl thru the sunroof, that was the fist thing I did when I took the duece out the first time, hated standing on my seats but it was well worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

didnt shoe post on here?


----------



## Jack Bauer

64 CRAWLING said:


> didnt shoe post on here?


I always figured you kept a personal journal that had personal details about every black lowrider in the world. Guess you been slipping.


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## P.E. PREZ

littlerascle59 said:


>


NICE ASS FUCCIN SHOW


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> NICE ASS FUCCIN SHOW


You was there? :wow:

I saw it on YouTube


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> You was there? :wow:
> 
> I saw it on YouTube


*I see "Jungle Love" coming with some new treatmen*t  :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

it looks hot too!!


----------



## chevy_boy

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Naw...homie he wasin't murdered. NLRA is sayin' he killed himself


Yep thats what they say.....


----------



## Lowridingmike

Shame shame..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

shoe rip my nikka mayne fa sho diggity doo *** mayne


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

MAKIN MONEY said:


> shoe rip my nikka mayne fa sho diggity doo *** mayne


Its funny you and the other OT racist are posting in this thread...keep the BS out of here.


----------



## REV. chuck

913ryderWYCO said:


> Its funny you and the other OT racist are posting in this thread...keep the BS out of here.


or what ?


youll make threats anonymously over the internet 

scary shit mr kansas city gangsta


----------



## Lownslow302

913ryderWYCO said:


> Its funny you and the other OT racist are posting in this thread...keep the BS out of here.


its funny how your sweeping that dead racist assholes rants under the rug like shit never happened, guess thats ****** for you they cant do no wrong:uh:


----------



## payfred

chevy_boy said:


> *I see "Jungle Love" coming with some new treatmen*t  :biggrin:


:inout:


----------



## Juxes_One

U sons of bitches need 2 shut the fuck up n let the homie rest n peace! N if u not black get the fuck out of this topic! Black is beautiful.... Peace motherfuckas!!


----------



## ROBLEDO

what ch'all know bout this?


----------



## ROBLEDO

Juxes_One said:


> U sons of bitches need 2 shut the fuck up n let the homie rest n peace! *N if u not black get the fuck out of this topic!* Black is beautiful.... Peace motherfuckas!!


 [h=3]BLACK LOWRIDERS[/h] *







By 187 PURE All Races Welcome <---this*


----------



## payfred

Juxes_One said:


> U sons of bitches need 2 shut the fuck up n let the homie rest n peace! N if u not black get the fuck out of this topic! Black is beautiful.... Peace motherfuckas!!


We don't beef on the net fam :nono: ESPECIALLY about race you know USO don't get down like that


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> SKIM OR ANY MODS, PLEASE CLEAN THIS CRAP UP.. SHIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH "BLACK LOWRIDING".. ONCE AGAIN, RIP TO MR. SHOEONE


I will. i need to do it from a regular computer not my phone. sorry havent been on here much in the past couple weeks


----------



## Skim

cripn8ez said:


> Dam its been alot to say on here?
> 
> 
> have a G day peeps.....


you gonna beat the swap meet this weekend?were set up same spot as last year


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Lownslow302 said:


> its funny how your sweeping that dead racist assholes rants under the rug like shit never happened, guess thats ****** for you they cant do no wrong:uh:


Go back through shoes thread and see what.I.posted...I called him out on the bs he was posting. Even if I thought what he posted was stupid,(and I did ) its not an okay to disrespect someone who has passed on. The trolls who came into this topic starting shit and disrespection those who are no longer with us are the worst type of people.


----------



## 187PURE

I'LL POST SOME PICS SOON.. I DON'T THINK MY RIDE IS POST WORTHY RIGHT NOW


----------



## 187PURE

ROBLEDO said:


> what ch'all know bout this?


DAMN FAM.. HAV'NT HEARD THIS IN YEARS. I SEE YOU DID SOME DIGGING IN THE CRATES 
YEAH, RAPS BACK IN THE DAY WAS LIKE 10 MINUTES LONG


----------



## Lownslow302

Juxes_One said:


> U sons of bitches need 2 shut the fuck up n let the homie rest n peace! N if u not black get the fuck out of this topic! Black is beautiful.... Peace motherfuckas!!


you bein a lil racist there brah brah


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ROBLEDO said:


> *BLACK LOWRIDERS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 187 PURE All Races Welcome <---this*


:h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> I'LL POST SOME PICS SOON.. I DON'T THINK MY RIDE IS POST WORTHY RIGHT NOW


POST PICS! I been wanting to see your car forever.


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> POST PICS! I been wanting to see your car forever.


I WILL SOON AS I GET IT PAINTED AND NEW SPOKES.. YOU KNOW HOW MUCH FOOLS LIKE TO HATE, EVEN THOUGH YOU'RE TRYING


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> I WILL SOON AS I GET IT PAINTED AND NEW SPOKES.. YOU KNOW HOW MUCH FOOLS LIKE TO HATE, EVEN THOUGH YOU'RE TRYING


What color combo?


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> I WILL SOON AS I GET IT PAINTED AND NEW SPOKES.. YOU KNOW HOW MUCH FOOLS LIKE TO HATE, EVEN THOUGH YOU'RE TRYING


Welcome to lowriding. lol Haters gonna hate.


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> What color combo?


MAHOGANNY WITH GOLD METAL FLAKES


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Welcome to lowriding. lol Haters gonna hate.


TRUE DAT


----------



## ROBLEDO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :h5:


don't quote me bish! :twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ROBLEDO said:


> don't quote me bish! :twak:


bahahaha post backfire


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

187PURE said:


> MAHOGANNY WITH GOLD METAL FLAKES


Should be clean...post those pics when you finish so we can check out the new paint job.


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> :inout:


:roflmao::roflmao::shh:


----------



## chevy_boy

*Damn shame how ya'll youngstas still with the bullshit on this site. Going back and forth time after time like little fucking kids.
Trying to prove what to who? Look brothas it's a whole lot of world out there to explore and alot of riding to do, a whole lot of
miles to put on these tires. Like I have said before life is too short to be worrying about what the next man is doing. You youngstas
are dying younger and younger everyday over bullshit. Stay focused and do YOU!!!*


----------



## plague

X2 couldn't have worded it better than that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

is Tracy Blue still around


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> You was there? :wow:
> 
> I saw it on YouTube


YES SIR,WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE.


----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> *Damn shame how ya'll youngstas still with the bullshit on this site. Going back and forth time after time like little fucking kids.
> Trying to prove what to who? Look brothas it's a whole lot of world out there to explore and alot of riding to do, a whole lot of
> miles to put on these tires. Like I have said before life is too short to be worrying about what the next man is doing. You youngstas
> are dying younger and younger everyday over bullshit. Stay focused and do YOU!!!*


REALER THAN REAL.. IN THE PAST I FELL VICTOM TO ARGUING WITH SOME *** THAT I'LL PROBLY NEVER MEET TO PUT HANDS ON.. AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU GET CARPAL TUNNEL FROM SYBER SPACE NONSENSE


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Should be clean...post those pics when you finish so we can check out the new paint job.


I HOPE SO.. PIX ON DECK WHEN IT HAPPENS:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

chevy_boy said:


> *Damn shame how ya'll youngstas still with the bullshit on this site. Going back and forth time after time like little fucking kids.
> Trying to prove what to who? Look brothas it's a whole lot of world out there to explore and alot of riding to do, a whole lot of
> miles to put on these tires. Like I have said before life is too short to be worrying about what the next man is doing. You youngstas
> are dying younger and younger everyday over bullshit. Stay focused and do YOU!!!*


qtf


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> YES SIR,WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE.


Chillen fam just keeping busy. They talking bout the Jacksons bout to do a Jackson 5 tour now with a Michael Jackson hologram :uh: I don't know about that idea


----------



## Dylante63

Lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Chillen fam just keeping busy. They talking bout the Jacksons bout to do a Jackson 5 tour now with a Michael Jackson hologram :uh: I don't know about that idea


THAT WILL BE COOL. THIS IS THE LAST WEEKEND OF THE COACHELLA FEST THEY SAID THEY HAD SOMETHING PLANED FOR NATE DOOG WILL SEE.


----------



## Juxes_One

yup yup!


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Chillen fam just keeping busy. They talking bout the Jacksons bout to do a Jackson 5 tour now with a Michael Jackson hologram :uh: I don't know about that idea


Oh hell knaw they better not, I went to the last Jackson tour when all six were there was bad , women fainting people going crazy before mike went threw the skin thing, was a bad show


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dylante63 said:


> Lol


THats what I was thinking.. Would make for good comedy.. They'll have a ***** in the back wit a nintendo Wii stick doing the moves.. lol

I'm bored, only one appointement on the books, was out klownin last night (caught a mini truck w/ fast bags in the rain, served his @ss bout 3 blocks) so my batts are dead. Gonna dip to the bank and hook deez bad boys up! Thunder over Louisville is tonight so tha city will be on FIRE!


----------



## Jack Bauer

Juxes_One said:


> U sons of bitches need 2 shut the fuck up n let the homie rest n peace! N if u not black get the fuck out of this topic! Black is beautiful.... Peace motherfuckas!!


Most of the motherfuckers that post in this topic ON A REGULAR MOTHERFUCKING BASIS are NON-BLACK.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Jack Bauer said:


> Most of the motherfuckers that post in this topic ON A REGULAR MOTHERFUCKING BASIS are NON-BLACK.


I'm black...but all races are welcome to contribute and post POSITIVE things


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> I'm black...but all races are welcome to contribute and post POSITIVE things


:werd:


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> Chillen fam just keeping busy. They talking bout the Jacksons bout to do a Jackson 5 tour now with a Michael Jackson hologram :uh: I don't know about that idea


Just when Bubbles thought he was safe...


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> Just when Bubbles thought he was safe...


LOL. Ay foo you coming to the picnic?


----------



## sic713

whut it dew.. chicago here i come..


----------



## Juxes_One

O Yeah


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> whut it dew.. chicago here i come..


get that paper mayne


----------



## Lowridingmike

My and my kinfolk were on the streets this weekend!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

WHO got something clean and ready for sell. And I mean clean and NO PROBLEMS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

I wanna say but my caddy but dang, I'm just now starting to get it all ogether where I wanted it.. lol:loco: Gets pinstriped wednesday..


----------



## lowpro85




----------



## 187PURE

what yall think about them 24 volt motors?.. are they really worth it? seems like double the voltage wont give you as much snap than a 12 volt


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> what yall think about them 24 volt motors?.. are they really worth it? seems like double the voltage wont give you as much snap than a 12 volt


If you're talking bout them douple post motors, it's just a true 4 field, not neccesarily 24v motor. You can make ay motor a true 4 field w/ a lil work. I personally prefer the reg sacos or presolites, I know cats that think the h.d. motors are the $hizzle and for $40 or $50 more why not have something that seems more "structurly sound" however, bet big bread, you'll smoke it just as fast as any other motor long as it's stock off the shelf no mods done.. I've seen em go up like nothing. OLd School prestolite is where its at and there's a guy on here seelin em reasonably cheap thats got a whole case of em. Now thats one motor that's straight out of the box better no mods done..


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> If you're talking bout them douple post motors, it's just a true 4 field, not neccesarily 24v motor. You can make ay motor a true 4 field w/ a lil work. I personally prefer the reg sacos or presolites, I know cats that think the h.d. motors are the $hizzle and for $40 or $50 more why not have something that seems more "structurly sound" however, bet big bread, you'll smoke it just as fast as any other motor long as it's stock off the shelf no mods done.. I've seen em go up like nothing. OLd School prestolite is where its at and there's a guy on here seelin em reasonably cheap thats got a whole case of em. Now thats one motor that's straight out of the box better no mods done..


TRUE DAT.. BUT I SEEN THE 24V MOTORS ON EBAY. THAT'S WHY I WAS JUST COURIOUS.. BUT YOU IS RIGHT, SACOS IS WHERE IT'S AT


----------



## 187PURE

I JUST DROPPED A STACK ON MUSIC: ALPINE STEREO, CLARION EQ, ALPINE WOOFER R-CLASS (DUAL VOICE), ALIPINE 6 X 9s R-CLASS (4 OF THEM), ALPINE AMP (4 CHANNEL) 640W.. THE WOOFER HAS A D-CLASS INSIGNIA AMP THAT I GOT FROM BEST BUY A WHILE BACK. IT DOES THE JOB, BUT I WAS THINKING BOUT SWAPPING THAT OUT TOO. IT'S 1200 WATTS, BUT OFCOURSE THAT'S NOT MAXIMUM POWER.. WHAT DOES ANYBODY THINK ABOUT THAT AMP?


----------



## 187PURE

OH, AND I FORGOT I GOT MTX DASH SPEAKERS (45W).. I MIGHT GO WITH SOME INFINITY KAPPA SERIES IF I CAN GET A GOOD DEAL


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> I JUST DROPPED A STACK ON MUSIC: ALPINE STEREO, CLARION EQ, ALPINE WOOFER R-CLASS (DUAL VOICE), ALIPINE 6 X 9s R-CLASS (4 OF THEM), ALPINE AMP (4 CHANNEL) 640W.. THE WOOFER HAS A D-CLASS INSIGNIA AMP THAT I GOT FROM BEST BUY A WHILE BACK. IT DOES THE JOB, BUT I WAS THINKING BOUT SWAPPING THAT OUT TOO. IT'S 1200 WATTS, BUT OFCOURSE THAT'S NOT MAXIMUM POWER.. WHAT DOES ANYBODY THINK ABOUT THAT AMP?


I'm the only other person I've heard have that amp, its a mono, chrome, w/ green light by the logo? Was one of the best amps I ever had until I wrecked my lincoln and it got smashed. Could put almost anythign on em and it wouldn't cut out, had em pushing from 2 12's to 2 RF 15's in a huge slot ported box in a tahoe and it whamed consistantly. got mine on a trade..


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm the only other person I've heard have that amp, its a mono, chrome, w/ green light by the logo? Was one of the best amps I ever had until I wrecked my lincoln and it got smashed. Could put almost anythign on em and it wouldn't cut out, had em pushing from 2 12's to 2 RF 15's in a huge slot ported box in a tahoe and it whamed consistantly. got mine on a trade..


HAD IT ON 2 12" PUNCH AND IT HIT HARD.. READ NOTHING BUT POSITIVE REVIEWS ABOUT THAT AMP.. GOT IT FOR A STEAL FROM BESY BUY FOR 25 BUCKS!


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> HAD IT ON 2 12" PUNCH AND IT HIT HARD.. READ NOTHING BUT POSITIVE REVIEWS ABOUT THAT AMP.. GOT IT FOR A STEAL FROM BESY BUY FOR 25 BUCKS!


WHAT!?!?!? I traded a california profile 1000 watt chrome mono for it!:twak: I have a thing for chrome amps...:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> WHAT!?!?!? I traded a california profile 1000 watt chrome mono for it!:twak: I have a thing for chrome amps...:biggrin:


I GUESS I'LL HOLD ON TO IT.. WHY WAIST THE BREAD IF I DON'T HAVE TO


----------



## 187PURE

ARD, I'M BOUT TO START INSTALLING THIS STUFF.. HOPEFULLY I'LL GET SOMETHING GREAT OUT OF THIS :x:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> whut it dew.. chicago here i come..


hav a safe trip foo wish the 64 was ready i sure wouldve had you swing on up since you gone be so close :banghead:


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> get that paper mayne


yes sir.. doing a lil someting.. head out monday


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> hav a safe trip foo wish the 64 was ready i sure wouldve had you swing on up since you gone be so close :banghead:


ill be back.. i plan on it.. chicago loves the sickness..


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> LOL. Ay foo you coming to the picnic?


Not sure yet bro.


----------



## rivman

Jack Bauer said:


> Not sure yet bro.


:shocked:J. Bauer makes appearances??:shocked:


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> Not sure yet bro.


Geez..ok don't come as Jack bauer just come as yourself. Keefer Southerland :cheesy:


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> Geez..ok don't come as Jack bauer just come as yourself. Keefer Southerland :cheesy:


What if I wear a green outfit and carry a stop sign? You can tell everyone my name is "stopp frogg".


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> What if I wear a green outfit and carry a stop sign? You can tell everyone my name is "stopp frogg".


Ha.


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> yes sir.. doing a lil someting.. head out monday


Thats rite and when you get back I understand you blessing another one of our rides dont forget I got a trey for ya to do too.


----------



## 187PURE

187PURE said:


> I JUST DROPPED A STACK ON MUSIC: ALPINE STEREO, CLARION EQ, ALPINE WOOFER R-CLASS (DUAL VOICE), ALIPINE 6 X 9s R-CLASS (4 OF THEM), ALPINE AMP (4 CHANNEL) 640W.. THE WOOFER HAS A D-CLASS INSIGNIA AMP THAT I GOT FROM BEST BUY A WHILE BACK. IT DOES THE JOB, BUT I WAS THINKING BOUT SWAPPING THAT OUT TOO. IT'S 1200 WATTS, BUT OFCOURSE THAT'S NOT MAXIMUM POWER.. WHAT DOES ANYBODY THINK ABOUT THAT AMP?


EVERYTHING IS INSTALLED.. MAN THAT ALPINE IS THE SHIT.. NICE CLEAN CRISP SOUND. FOR THE AMP TO BE SO SMALL, IT GIVES OFF A CLEAN SIGNAL TO THE SPEAKERS. THE R-CLASS IS TOP OF THE LINE SPEAKERS WITH DUAL VOICE COIL. THE WOOFER IS DUAL VOICE ASS WELL. I THINK I MIGHT ADD SOME ALPINE 6 1/2 ON THE DOORS.. A LOTTA YOUNG ****** IN THE HOOD USE KOLE AMPS AND MENACE SPEAKERS.. THEY DON'T KNOW QUALITY.. ALL THEY NO IS LOUD, AND IT SOUND LIKE SHIT! ALPINE ALL DAY BABY


----------



## 187PURE

ANYBODY HAVE AN OPINION ON INFINITY SPEAKERS? THE MTX I GOT IN THE DASH IS COOL, BUT I WAS THINKING BOUT SWAPPING THEM. THEY ONLY 40W RMS, WHERE THE INFINITY IS 60W RMS


----------



## regal ryda

the Kappa series is a good Infinity line or their reference line is good as well.....


----------



## Lowridingmike

caddy just got pinstriped. told dude to do whatever he wanted, bout to pick it up and see...
hno:


----------



## low4ever

Lowridingmike said:


> caddy just got pinstriped. told dude to do whatever he wanted, bout to pick it up and see...
> hno:


Let's see ******


----------



## Lowridingmike

low4ever said:


> Let's see ******


Waitin for my nig to send me some pics.. He take too long though, and I'll step outside and snap em myself. Car dirty, raining and erthang.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Sneek peek, my co-worker snapped a quik pik..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LOOKS FRESH


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> Sneek peek, my co-worker snapped a quik pik..
> View attachment 471750


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> Thats rite and when you get back I understand you blessing another one of our rides dont forget I got a trey for ya to do too.


what trey?
i know im a do the silver foe


----------



## ars!n

rivman said:


> :shocked:J. Bauer makes appearances??:shocked:


x2


----------



## Jack Bauer

Lowridingmike said:


> Sneek peek, my co-worker snapped a quik pik..
> View attachment 471750


Should've told that homeless dude to get out of the pic, he's messing it all up.




J/k.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Jack Bauer said:


> Should've told that homeless dude to get out of the pic, he's messing it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k.


He's pretty well dressed though...:dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

WELL NORMALLY I WOULD'NT POST AN UNFINISHED PROJECT BUT "HERE GOES"








ALL HATE IS WELCOME.. AND KEEP IN MIND, THIS AINT THE END SO STAY TUNED.. I'M JUST THANKFUL TO OWN A "REAL" 2-DOOR FLEETWOOD


----------



## 187PURE

AS YOU CAN SEE, THE TOP HAS GOTTEN SOME BODY WORK.. I WANT ALL THE DINGS TAKEN OUT BEFORE SHE GOES IN THE BOOF


----------



## 187PURE

AND YES IT IS A LITTLE DIRTY.. IT RAINED YESTERDAY


----------



## 187PURE

HERE'S THE MUSIC.. I WAS'NT FAKING THE FUNK ABOUT DROPPING A THOUSAND ON MUSIC.. SHIT, ALPINE (QUALITY) COSTS

























AMPS IN THE TRUNK (PIC IS A LITTLE DARK)


----------



## regal ryda

buddy went all in, my head units the only thing Alpine in my car, infinity and Polk Audio speakers and Fosgate amps


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> buddy went all in, my head units the only thing Alpine in my car, infinity and Polk Audio speakers and Fosgate amps


I LOVE ALPINE.. CRYSTAL CLEAR SOUND. A FOOL TOLD ME I COULDA SPENT HALF THAT AND GOT A "WHAM" IN MY TRUNK.. I'M NOT IN TO LOUD IF IT AINT CLEAR.. GIVE ME A CLEAR MODEST SOUND OVER THAT CRAP THESE YOUNG ****** GOT IN THE TRUNK


----------



## 187PURE

THE TRUNK









ADEX CHROME SUPER-DUTY















YES DIGITAL DASH.. I'M GOING FOR THAT FULL 90


----------



## regal ryda

yea you'll have to kill some of these young ****** you tell them how they shit really sound, they think rattle equals bang, shit sounds like ass, I fuckin wish Bose made 6x9's


----------



## 187PURE

AS YOU CAN SEE, I ONLY HAD ROOM IN THE TRUNK FOR ONE 10" WOOFER.. TO BE THAT SMALL, IT HITS.. OFCOURSE IT'S ALPINE :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> yea you'll have to kill some of these young ****** you tell them how they shit really sound, they think rattle equals bang, shit sounds like ass, I fuckin wish Bose made 6x9's


LMAO THANK YOU! MAYBE ME AND YOU CAN CREAT A "DROP SQUAD" AND KIDNAP SOME OF THESE ******.. STRAP 'EM ALL IN A ROOM WHAMMING WITH ALPINE, BOSE, OR INFINITY


----------



## 187PURE

TOMORROW IS THE DAY I START THE DETAIL WORK. MOTOR AND TRUNK IS BEING SPRAYED DOWN WITH ENGINE BRITE.. UNDER CARRAIGE WITH PURPLE POWER.. THEN I CAN BLACK OUT THE FRAME.. SHOULD BE FUN


----------



## 187PURE

AFTER THE PAINT, I CAN START GLUEING ON THE CADDY EMBLEMS


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> WELL NORMALLY I WOULD'NT POST AN UNFINISHED PROJECT BUT "HERE GOES"
> View attachment 472165
> 
> 
> ALL HATE IS WELCOME.. AND KEEP IN MIND, THIS AINT THE END SO STAY TUNED.. I'M JUST THANKFUL TO OWN A "REAL" 2-DOOR FLEETWOOD
> 
> View attachment 472166
> 
> View attachment 472167


Hell yeah get it in my *****, plus it looks like it be ont he streets.. Wish we were in the same hood.. Except you'd prolly serve mine. lol


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Hell yeah get it in my *****, plus it looks like it be ont he streets.. Wish we were in the same hood.. Except you'd prolly serve mine. lol


NAW DAWG, WE CAN SERVE THEM SUCKAS TOGETHER LOL


----------



## Cuban Dave

You already got props for it being a two door.I cant wait to see what, you gonna do to it, since you said its unfinished.It looks finished to me street wise.


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> WELL NORMALLY I WOULD'NT POST AN UNFINISHED PROJECT BUT "HERE GOES"
> View attachment 472165
> 
> 
> ALL HATE IS WELCOME.. AND KEEP IN MIND, THIS AINT THE END SO STAY TUNED.. I'M JUST THANKFUL TO OWN A "REAL" 2-DOOR FLEETWOOD
> 
> View attachment 472166
> 
> View attachment 472167


YOUR CAR IS NICE DADDY ITS LOOKING GOOD, JUST DONT KNOW WHY YOU SAID ALL HATE IS WELCOME, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT NICE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sic713 said:


> what trey?
> i know im a do the silver foe


cant wait to see it, I got a silver trey in the works


----------



## Eazy

187PURE said:


> WELL NORMALLY I WOULD'NT POST AN UNFINISHED PROJECT BUT "HERE GOES"
> View attachment 472165
> 
> 
> ALL HATE IS WELCOME.. AND KEEP IN MIND, THIS AINT THE END SO STAY TUNED.. I'M JUST THANKFUL TO OWN A "REAL" 2-DOOR FLEETWOOD
> 
> View attachment 472166
> 
> View attachment 472167


Okay D!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking good bruh.... looking good!


----------



## 502Regal

187PURE said:


> NAW DAWG, WE CAN SERVE THEM SUCKAS TOGETHER LOL


Tell me when to go like my name e-40. It's gotten hostile, the local s-dimes w/ air ride gotten to the point where they duck and dodge me like the black death. One guy even asked, "please don't do this everytime you see me, we live down the street from each other.." I was like... So? Catch me when my batts are dead. Til then.. Zeet.. Zeet....



Cuban Dave said:


> You already got props for it being a two door.I cant wait to see what, you gonna do to it, since you said its unfinished.It looks finished to me street wise.


Man... Makig me miss my coupe. Swear I was looking for something in the back seat and tried pushing the seat forward to make it easier and felt stupid. I was in the FLeetwood. :facepalm:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Looks clean bro.


----------



## sic713

64_EC_STYLE said:


> cant wait to see it, I got a silver trey in the works


ill be sure to post pics


----------



## Juxes_One




----------



## cripn8ez

west good homies been awhile well CRIPN8EZ is bacc on the road yay yay haha











now detail and hella washing and pop n my own songs haha who shit u bumpin rt now my own shit haha fucc the rest!!!!!!!

HAVE A G DAY BLK LOWRIDERS HEHE


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> west good homies been awhile well CRIPN8EZ is bacc on the road yay yay haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now detail and hella washing and pop n my own songs haha who shit u bumpin rt now my own shit haha fucc the rest!!!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A G DAY BLK LOWRIDERS HEHE



Lookin good homie, glad you're back out in it. loving the yellow over the cr*b blue it used to be. Woke up this morning with a giant toy with a shank attached sticking outta my tire. Pulled the shank out, put a big ass screw in and held air to get to the tire shop. Fuck cool cars, shoulda been doing biz wit my kinfolk down the street the whole effin time! I forgot they mount 155/80's the old school way with starter fluid. did it for me back in the day, and I'm cool witht he owner/staff been knowin em for years. I already had a brand new set of Dayton Quandra's so $40 and an hour and a half later, I was on my way to work late, but skating on fresh even skinner rubber. Once I got all the wheels off I found out I had more problems than I even knew. Two tires shoulders had flat spots with steel showing (one I could see it's up front but the one in the back I hadn't a clue about, its the inside shoulder), one had a slice inside not even visible outside that was ultra thin, coulda blew anytime, then of course the shanked one.. Turns out I had all four bad tires.. Bout time though really, 1 yr later, been on 2 caddies, and aproxx 9-11,000 miles later I think I got good use out of them! lol Pics of the skinnys to come! I love the look of these dayton quadras vs. those fat uniroyal tiger paws. Still have to say the uniroyals were a great tire while they were on the road!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

brotha wit a low corvair back in the day. THrowback...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Brothas were getting it in. Aight lil '65


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good homie, glad you're back out in it. loving the yellow over the cr*b blue it used to be. Woke up this morning with a giant toy with a shank attached sticking outta my tire. Pulled the shank out, put a big ass screw in and held air to get to the tire shop. Fuck cool cars, shoulda been doing biz wit my kinfolk down the street the whole effin time! I forgot they mount 155/80's the old school way with starter fluid. did it for me back in the day, and I'm cool witht he owner/staff been knowin em for years. I already had a brand new set of Dayton Quandra's so $40 and an hour and a half later, I was on my way to work late, but skating on fresh even skinner rubber. Once I got all the wheels off I found out I had more problems than I even knew. Two tires shoulders had flat spots with steel showing (one I could see it's up front but the one in the back I hadn't a clue about, its the inside shoulder), one had a slice inside not even visible outside that was ultra thin, coulda blew anytime, then of course the shanked one.. Turns out I had all four bad tires.. Bout time though really, 1 yr later, been on 2 caddies, and aproxx 9-11,000 miles later I think I got good use out of them! lol Pics of the skinnys to come! I love the look of these dayton quadras vs. those fat uniroyal tiger paws. Still have to say the uniroyals were a great tire while they were on the road!:thumbsup:


Foo said cr*b blue LOL


----------



## Jack Bauer

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good homie, glad you're back out in it. loving the yellow over the cr*b blue it used to be. Woke up this morning with a giant toy with a shank attached sticking outta my tire. Pulled the shank out, put a big ass screw in and held air to get to the tire shop. Fuck cool cars, shoulda been doing biz wit my kinfolk down the street the whole effin time! I forgot they mount 155/80's the old school way with starter fluid. did it for me back in the day, and I'm cool witht he owner/staff been knowin em for years. I already had a brand new set of Dayton Quandra's so $40 and an hour and a half later, I was on my way to work late, but skating on fresh even skinner rubber. Once I got all the wheels off I found out I had more problems than I even knew. Two tires shoulders had flat spots with steel showing (one I could see it's up front but the one in the back I hadn't a clue about, its the inside shoulder), one had a slice inside not even visible outside that was ultra thin, coulda blew anytime, then of course the shanked one.. Turns out I had all four bad tires.. Bout time though really, 1 yr later, been on 2 caddies, and aproxx 9-11,000 miles later I think I got good use out of them! lol Pics of the skinnys to come! I love the look of these dayton quadras vs. those fat uniroyal tiger paws. Still have to say the uniroyals were a great tire while they were on the road!:thumbsup:


Damn.....you talk a lot.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> Foo said cr*b blue LOL


THAT WAS FUCCED UP:uh:


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## payfred

64 CRAWLING said:


> THAT WAS FUCCED UP:uh:


Ooh sorry i pointed it out I been outta that whole shit for a good long time I just thought it was funny...

Damn fools is banging in the Filipineenes? I always imagined it to be hella sureen over there :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> Ooh sorry i pointed it out I been outta that whole shit for a good long time I just thought it was funny...
> 
> Damn fools is banging in the Filipineenes? I always imagined it to be hella sureen over there :dunno:


IT WASENT DIRECTED TOWRD YOU I JUST QUOTED IT,BUT TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION YES THEY ACTUALLY DO BANG IN THE PHILIPPINES,THEY CLIQUED UP HARD OVER THERE MAN REAL RUFF BRO NO LIE,BUT I NEVER WAS RAISED OVER THERE TO BE AROUND THAT,BUT WHEN I LIVED IN CALI THERE WAS GANG OF ASAIN GANGS/ISLANDER GANGS U AINT KNOW ,I DONT KNOW IF YOU WAS TRYING TO BE FUNNY OR WHAT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BUT THATS NEITHER HERE OR THERE IT WAS JUS FUCCED UP HOW HE CALLED MY BOYS CAR THAT,THATS LIKE REFERRING TO YOUR CAR AS THAT SL*B COLOR CADILLAC? WTF U SEE WHAT IM SAYIN,JUS SAYING AINT TRIPPIN BUT THOUGHT WOULD BE MORE RESPECT IN HERE ESPECIALY COMMING FROM MIKE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

BUT O WELL THIS IS LIL LOL :rofl:


----------



## payfred

That's whats up I understand


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> BUT THATS NEITHER HERE OR THERE IT WAS JUS FUCCED UP HOW HE CALLED MY BOYS CAR THAT,THATS LIKE REFERRING TO YOUR CAR AS THAT SL*B COLOR CADILLAC? WTF U SEE WHAT IM SAYIN,JUS SAYING AINT TRIPPIN BUT THOUGHT WOULD BE MORE RESPECT IN HERE ESPECIALY COMMING FROM MIKE


I don't think he was dissing. He was just referring to the "baby crib" or crip color since snow calls his car cripn8ez. Nothing but luv in the thread


----------



## 187PURE

And thanx y'all for giving me my props


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Foo said cr*b blue LOL


Gotta be sensored round here.



Jack Bauer said:


> Damn.....you talk a lot.


I get bored and type for part of my living?



64 CRAWLING said:


> THAT WAS FUCCED UP:uh:


If you took it that-a-way then you're right!:thumbsup:



187PURE said:


> I don't think he was dissing. He was just referring to the "baby crib" or crip color since snow calls his car cripn8ez. Nothing but luv in the thread


Kinfolk know what it is. If I wanted to disrespect or do some shit. I'd be on butt. But cripn8ez is kinfolk no matta wtf he banging. Cuz is a vet, on the street doing th esame thang I do erday, I don't see a problem unless 64Crawling does? lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> And thanx y'all for giving me my props


Is what it is! Gotta give props, ride is fresh, I love it.


----------



## Lowridingmike

64 CRAWLING said:


> BUT THATS NEITHER HERE OR THERE IT WAS JUS FUCCED UP HOW HE CALLED MY BOYS CAR THAT,THATS LIKE REFERRING TO YOUR CAR AS THAT SL*B COLOR CADILLAC? WTF U SEE WHAT IM SAYIN,JUS SAYING AINT TRIPPIN BUT THOUGHT WOULD BE MORE RESPECT IN HERE ESPECIALY COMMING FROM MIKE


Yup.


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> For reference. I've called crabs crabs before in the past. But he don't bang, he goes to work erday. But I didn't wanna flat out say "crip" b/c of past b.s. that I'm pretty sure you were round here for. So I keep it censored. I even sensor sometimes when I cuss. Pay attention kinfolk. :thumbsup:


Lol I thought it was crib. But on this thread we don't bang we rock the good ryhmes


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Is what it is! Gotta give props, ride is fresh, I love it.


Thanx homie 1 luv


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> Lol I thought it was crib. But on this thread we don't bang we rock the good ryhmes


Oh I see what ya'll mean, it ended in a "b" instead of "p". I could see the confusion now.:nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

All that over a typo! What the hell :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LIL MIKE TIGHTEN UP HOMEBOY


----------



## Lowridingmike

64 CRAWLING said:


> LIL MIKE TIGHTEN UP HOMEBOY


lol heres a track to listen to...


----------



## Jack Bauer

64 CRAWLING said:


> THAT WAS FUCCED UP:uh:


Considering the original name of the Crips was actually Cribs, I don't see it as fucked up. Looks like you don't know everything about Black History after all. You slippin puto.


----------



## rivman

Lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Jack Bauer said:


> Considering the original name of the Crips was actually Cribs, I don't see it as fucked up. Looks like you don't know everything about Black History after all. You slippin puto.


bruh i thought he said the other word the disrespectful word,u aint got to school me homeboy


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cripn8ez said:


> west good homies been awhile well CRIPN8EZ is bacc on the road yay yay haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now detail and hella washing and pop n my own songs haha who shit u bumpin rt now my own shit haha fucc the rest!!!!!!!
> 
> HAVE A G DAY BLK LOWRIDERS HEHE










LOLOLOL


----------



## cripn8ez

Foo ima post them text all on my nuts how u like my car cuz u have a yellow taxi impala... 

Mark!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

My car has nothing to do wit banging nether do i the car was named tht cuz i left all thyvraw raw shitvn tht car and cjanged to sum thing bettter like lowriding instead of lookin from out side wit cars just cuz i coukd aford them now i take me energy n ro lowriding now im no longer a looker from the out side im a ruler n a new world hahaha but i will never for get my st. or how i fot where i am now b n real is one.

have a G day broz


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> AS YOU CAN SEE, THE TOP HAS GOTTEN SOME BODY WORK.. I WANT ALL THE DINGS TAKEN OUT BEFORE SHE GOES IN THE BOOF


 Damn mayng. That jawn is too clean. Philly is gonna have a new king of the streets.


----------



## 8fifty

cripn8ez said:


> My car has nothing to do wit banging nether do i the car was named tht cuz i left all thyvraw raw shitvn tht car and cjanged to sum thing bettter like lowriding instead of lookin from out side wit cars just cuz i coukd aford them now i take me energy n ro lowriding now im no longer a looker from the out side im a ruler n a new world hahaha but i will never for get my st. or how i fot where i am now b n real is one.
> 
> have a G day broz


hey ese
so wutchu sayin is now u a biiiiiitch


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cripn8ez said:


> Foo ima post them text all on my nuts how u like my car cuz u have a yellow taxi impala...
> 
> Mark!!!!!


:happysad:


----------



## cripn8ez

8fifty said:


> hey ese
> so wutchu sayin is IM a biiiiiitch


1st im no ese cuzzo and naw not my jaccet i guess i inly knocc assholes out when needed not just fun anymore. is tht good enuff do u get tht?


----------



## 187PURE

LOL THREAD IS TOO FUNNY


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Damn mayng. That jawn is too clean. Philly is gonna have a new king of the streets.


THANX BRUH.. MAN I'VE BEEN HOLDING THE CROWN FOR 10 YEARS IN THIS CITY.. LOT OF RIDERS HAVE BEEN FALLING BY THE WAY-SIDE IN THAT TIME PERIOD. FOOLS COME IN THE GAME, HAVE MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN, THEN THEY'RE THROUGH.. MAN THIS LOWRIDING THING IS LIKE 2ND NATURE TO ME.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE IT.. BUT I'VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT SO LONG, IT'S JUST LIKE PUTTING ON A PAIR OF PANTS.. AYE D-BO!.. WHAT'S OUR SLOGAN??.. I 3 WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> THANX BRUH.. MAN I'VE BEEN HOLDING THE CROWN FOR 10 YEARS IN THIS CITY.. LOT OF RIDERS HAVE BEEN FALLING BY THE WAY-SIDE IN THAT TIME PERIOD. FOOLS COME IN THE GAME, HAVE MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN, THEN THEY'RE THROUGH.. MAN THIS LOWRIDING THING IS LIKE 2ND NATURE TO ME.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE IT.. BUT I'VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT SO LONG, IT'S JUST LIKE PUTTING ON A PAIR OF PANTS.. AYE D-BO!.. WHAT'S OUR SLOGAN??.. I 3 WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE


Damn I'm feelin that man. I also heard that lefthandman had a car out too. I can't wait to start my new 9-5 so I can start back up. I'm looking for a fleetwood like your old bigbody.


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Damn I'm feelin that man. I also heard that lefthandman had a car out too. I can't wait to start my new 9-5 so I can start back up. I'm looking for a fleetwood like your old bigbody.


YES, BIG LEF HAD HIS COUPE OUT LAST WEEK.. NEVER HAD A BIG BODY THOUGH PIMP.. BIG BODIES ARE 93-96.. I HAD A 91. BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT.. ALSO, CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT STENTON AND WASHINGTON LANE. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> LOL THREAD IS TOO FUNNY


I know rt to much dum shit loco..


----------



## Juxes_One

Yo yo


----------



## 8fifty

cripn8ez said:


> 1st im no ese cuzzo and naw not my jaccet i guess i inly knocc assholes out when needed not just fun anymore. is tht good enuff do u get tht?


quiet ho, ill slap yo bitch ass


----------



## cripn8ez

704 2990847 lets talk about it ill make tht happen for u. i travel also so let me know.


Good am locs and others can kiss my Italian azz.


----------



## cripn8ez

EVERYTIME I GET OUT THEY PULLL ME BACC IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> 704 2990847 lets talk about it ill make tht happen for u. i travel also so let me know.
> 
> 
> Good am locs and others can kiss my Italian azz.


lol. comedy...


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> 1st im no ese cuzzo and naw not my jaccet i guess i inly knocc assholes out when needed not just fun anymore. is tht good enuff do u get tht?


Screw the b.s., hatas mad b/c your d's is spinning and they have none.



187PURE said:


> THANX BRUH.. MAN I'VE BEEN HOLDING THE CROWN FOR 10 YEARS IN THIS CITY.. LOT OF RIDERS HAVE BEEN FALLING BY THE WAY-SIDE IN THAT TIME PERIOD. FOOLS COME IN THE GAME, HAVE MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN, THEN THEY'RE THROUGH.. MAN THIS LOWRIDING THING IS LIKE 2ND NATURE TO ME.. DON'T GET ME WRONG, I LOVE IT.. BUT I'VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT SO LONG, IT'S JUST LIKE PUTTING ON A PAIR OF PANTS.. AYE D-BO!.. WHAT'S OUR SLOGAN??.. I 3 WHEEL JUST TO GET MORNING COFFEE


QFT, I gas hopped down dixie last night, looked down and my choco milk in the cup holder was nice and swirled.. lol Felt like the lolo nesquick commercial. Worked good though, no powder in the bottom. lol


----------



## chevy_boy

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::inout:


----------



## payfred

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)payfred, cripn8ez:wave:


----------



## Jack Bauer

8fifty said:


> quiet ho, ill slap yo bitch ass


GTFO of this topic you fat piece of trash.


----------



## cripn8ez

cripn got another look today


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> cripn got another look today



Looking good! How you like dem tiger paws? Don't miss the look but I sure miss the feel. Riding on these Dayton Quandra skinnys got this thing swervign all over...


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> Looking good! How you like dem tiger paws? Don't miss the look but I sure miss the feel. Riding on these Dayton Quandra skinnys got this thing swervign all over...


haha i feel ya shit myself i like the hankook tires but cant find them anywhere


----------



## cripn8ez

all washed up and ready for the WESTSIDE CC & USO CC THA CONECTION PIC NIC LETS ROLL WESTSIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

elco looking ok concitering the bat blue up yesterday man it was a mess


----------



## Emailad4me773

Black Lowriders huh????? ****** up in here argueing and threatnin each other. I aint even on that shit. Peace out!!!!!!!(literally)


Chi-town baby keep it pimpish chuch


----------



## Rag Ryda

cripn8ez said:


> elco looking ok concitering the bat blue up yesterday man it was a mess


Elco do look good :yes:


----------



## 187PURE

Emailad4me773 said:


> Black Lowriders huh????? ****** up in here argueing and threatnin each other. I aint even on that shit. Peace out!!!!!!!(literally)
> 
> 
> Chi-town baby keep it pimpish chuch


Then get ur hat and coat and get the fuck out


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> Then get ur hat and coat and get the fuck out


^^^^^This.


Cripn8ez, you lookin good out there brah, hope ya'll have a good show and turnout!:thumbsup:

It's Kentucky Derby so the city is one giant party custom whips EVERYWHERE. I'm not cruising today with all the police on butt. I'm pulling a motor, but 2ma, when the cops are at home with their kids and everythings calmed down is when I'm hittin tha streets.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:uh:


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> ^^^^^This.
> 
> 
> Cripn8ez, you lookin good out there brah, hope ya'll have a good show and turnout!:thumbsup:
> 
> It's Kentucky Derby so the city is one giant party custom whips EVERYWHERE. I'm not cruising today with all the police on butt. I'm pulling a motor, but 2ma, when the cops are at home with their kids and everythings calmed down is when I'm hittin tha streets.


Smart man right here, Man I miss the derby and preakness, 2 big money makers for me....


----------



## BIG DIRTY

What up


----------



## jayscustoms

sup homies how much of the frame do i cut out for my driveshaft clearance


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> sup homies how much of the frame do i cut out for my driveshaft clearance


what kinda car?


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> Smart man right here, Man I miss the derby and preakness, 2 big money makers for me....


You're right, an dI didn't have any trouble from the popo this weekend either. However: boy did I tear some shit up...


1: The plastic "T" with te plastic cap on it coming from the heater core off the firwall completely exploded while hot in tmy car club members face. Car was smokin g a lil from under the hood, popped it found a like drip-sizzle action from a hose burning off the manifoild creating the smoke. so he went to tighten it and soon as he touched it it blew up in his face. The cap completely blew though the top. luckily he wears glasses or he coulda got fucked. bypasses the heater core with a $2.99 garden hose fitting and clamps, drove it to e-town and back last night and to work and it's holding bone dry, just no heat for now..

2:From the accumulator being moved around on that fitting so much I sprung a leak on top of the cylinder, completely shit fluid all over my boy's fresh blacktopped driveway, he was pissed but not as pissed as I would been. Ain't like he ain't never shat on it with his leaky monte ss or the leaky cutlass anywayz. Both his cars leak oil pretty bad. lol Re tefloned and plumbed everything, came out this morning and my back is down with apuddle under it. I haven't even looked to see wtf is going on. Pretty sure the seal in that cylinde ris shot too I can hear it make a squirt sound when I hit thw switch so it's comign completely back out and gettign rebuilt, workign blackwards.

3: Had a bad battery kill 4 solenoids for me when I least expected. Bad battery is still there but off the 24v position (switch wire battery), and to the last b4 the ground so it'll go up and down til I can swap em, (already put int he new solinoids)

4:Had a blowout and COMPLETELY TORE UP A 13" CHINA! I think it coused to blowout, it lost like 8 spokes, 3 were bent everysingle other one is so loose you can mobed the hub around freely with the barrel or rim staying still. I've never seen anybody destroy a relatively new 13" china like that I mean it looks like somebody with a 572 big block did a 2 hr bunrout on em or soemthing. Wheel is a Player wheel and is only bout 7 ot 8 yrs old but has only been rode on 2 yrs. Whats funny is the other three are also players but are way older circa 97-98 and not only is the chrome better but they're still in great shape! This newer one was a replacement for one I bent a while ago and it's the one that took a $hit so... Plus my brand new Dayton Quadra I put on Saturday on that very wheel is toast. I'll never find another one, I dunno what I'mma do bout finding a skinny 155/80 but between all I have and had to fix, this has been a $500+ weekend and I aint even hop or swang my $hit 4 real just rode.. :facepalm: 

I pulled the plaque out the car as long as it's on a doughnut, gonna drive it the rest of the week and get a new rim an dtire when I get paid again next wednesday. Fizzle fuck. :facepalm:


----------



## Skim

Had a damn blow out this weekend. Threw on one of my gold daytons as a spare, didnt look too bad what do yall think?




























gold center :shocked:


----------



## payfred

that shit do look fresh though :shocked:


----------



## Cuban Dave

It still looks good for a back up.You should of snapshot the whole car showing the mixed match rims for the opinion.


----------



## Skim

ok i will. the black wheels match better tho


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> ok i will. the black wheels match better tho


yo skim i hear you might be in my neck of the woods on the 27th for the westside picnic n the D


----------



## Skim

TONY MONTANA said:


> yo skim i hear you might be in my neck of the woods on the 27th for the westside detroit majestics picnic n the D


:shocked: I never been to Detroit I know its hella far though.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> :shocked: I never been to Detroit I know its hella far though.


:yes: from north Tx hell yea it is!!! i made tht trip this pass november to kick wit sic713 and for Los Magnificos show.. 22hrs.. man was i car sick lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

almost reminds me of jasons old white vert before he painted it a lil bit??


----------



## SIRDRAKE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Skim said:


> Had a damn blow out this weekend. Threw on one of my gold daytons as a spare, didnt look too bad what do yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold center :shocked:


----------



## Ese Caqui

looks better than the black wheel


----------



## jayscustoms

regal ryda said:


> what kinda car?


64 impala ss


----------



## regal ryda

jayscustoms said:


> 64 impala ss


Id cut maybe 4-5 inches away from where the carrier bearing bolts in at.


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> :shocked: I never been to Detroit I know its hella far though.


Detroit is closer than Vegas you can do it.You can add that to the map of places you been too.Ill make sure you have a blast out there.


----------



## SIRDRAKE

blowouts are to familiar with,,,glad it didnt damage the pretty ass 6fo man


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

I like the gold one


----------



## flaked85

Skim said:


> Had a damn blow out this weekend. Threw on one of my gold daytons as a spare, didnt look too bad what do yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold center :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE IT'S GOOD YOU HAD A SPARE AND SOME BACK UP CORNELLS.:h5:


----------



## Skim

haha, very true dat. you know the funny thing is i had one single cornell making it possible to still keep your set together so i can swap out all of them at once. i still have the 4 you hooked me up with in the cut!


----------



## Rag Ryda

Skim said:


> Had a damn blow out this weekend. Threw on one of my gold daytons as a spare, didnt look too bad what do yall think?




That center gold look is lookin right under that skirt though :shocked:


----------



## payfred

This all my pics from the Connection Picnic that Westside & USO put together along with all the real East Coast riders who came to support and have a good time. Sno I know you got some pics too 

So busy having fun with the fam I forgot to taka alot of pics, but here is what I have


































































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 502Regal

913ryderWYCO said:


> I like the gold one


Me too, more than those ugly ass crosslace junts. imo



flaked85 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a damn blow out this weekend. Threw on one of my gold daytons as a spare, didnt look too bad what do yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold center :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE IT'S GOOD YOU HAD A SPARE AND SOME BACK UP CORNELLS.:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Dats what I'm sayin, I wasn't so lucky, had a doughnut on there. Now I got a gold center bobo's on the back til I can get off work and find what I need. I'll have to get pics fo both now. Bad time for tire failure round here
> 
> 
> 
> payfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> This all my pics from the Connection Picnic that Westside & USO put together along with all the real East Coast riders who came to support and have a good time. Sno I know you got some pics too
> 
> So busy having fun with the fam I forgot to taka alot of pics, but here is what I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Looking great out there guys! Wish I coulda been there, looked fun.


----------



## sic713

Black Lowrider/artist...Chicago where u at..lol


----------



## 502Regal

sic713 said:


> Black Lowrider/artist...Chicago where u at..lol


get it in!


----------



## DIPN714

THIS IS HOW US BROTHER DO IT IN L,A;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;MAY 6 2012


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> Had a damn blow out this weekend. Threw on one of my gold daytons as a spare, didnt look too bad what do yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gold center :shocked:


TH GOLD ONE IS CLEAN BUT THE BLACC ONE LOOKS BETTER ON THE CAR.


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> This all my pics from the Connection Picnic that Westside & USO put together along with all the real East Coast riders who came to support and have a good time. Sno I know you got some pics too
> 
> So busy having fun with the fam I forgot to taka alot of pics, but here is what I have


[/QUOTE]

They wanna see the *"REAL"* pics :wow: :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## payfred

Im bout to change the game with a new style of bumber kit


----------



## payfred

yall foos dont know about that


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Im bout to change the game with a new style of bumber kit


Is the whitewall on the other side?


----------



## Super-Scotty

I'M BACK...


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> Is the whitewall on the other side?


Naw you know I'm just bullshitting right


----------



## cripn8ez

Homie i didnt get a chance to take pix eat or nothing running around all day supervising and making sure office leta us to.our thing so all can b happy. but anyway great time thanx


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Super-Scotty said:


> I'M BACK...


:chuck:


----------



## Juxes_One




----------



## Juxes_One




----------



## Juxes_One

I got a few!


----------



## Juxes_One




----------



## Skim

Super-Scotty said:


> I'M BACK...


THIS^^^


----------



## Juxes_One




----------



## payfred

Nice pics dog :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Juxes_One said:


> View attachment 477955



Big Snow & Fred making moves


----------



## cripn8ez

Juxes_One said:


> View attachment 477959



i dont even member this taking? lol i was faded by tht time lol was tht b4 my gas hop or after? lol


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> i dont even member this taking? lol i was faded by tht time lol was tht b4 my gas hop or after? lol


When I saw that pic I was thinking the same thing like "damn when was that?" LOL


----------



## Ese Caqui

Can Skim be on here all the time or just half of the time he's LIL cause he's only half black?


----------



## chevy_boy

*O'rly????* :wow:


----------



## payfred

Ese Caqui said:


> Can Skim be on here all the time or just half of the time he's LIL cause he's only half black?


That foo got a pimp hand you must don't know about...


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> That foo got a pimp hand you must don't know about...


I know right lol


----------



## Ese Caqui

Hahaha.


----------



## Lowridingmike

N.C. be klownin. lookin great guys!

puttin 2 15's in th elac here today or 2ma witha 1000 watt mono and slot port case. It'll be slappin. first song I'mma listen to:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Plus found a 77 Elcamino that was featured in LRM back in the 70's chopped top, laguna front end, juiced, it's so kustom you can definately tell it's fromt he 70's, knife handles for signal/tilt, tuck and roll plush interior, all dat. Dude's turning it into a hotrod so, sold me the 13"k/o's which look almost brand new on good tires for $100 out the garage door. No mo doughnut/15" riding for me homies! New tires (marshalls) rub like the uniroyals did int he back though. Grr, gotta switch it to the front. Plus put an idler pulley on this turd. no more squeak-squeak. It got bad fast, sitting at a light was horrific.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> Plus found a 77 Elcamino that was featured in LRM back in the 70's chopped top, laguna front end, juiced, it's so kustom you can definately tell it's fromt he 70's, knife handles for signal/tilt, tuck and roll plush interior, all dat. Dude's turning it into a hotrod so, sold me the 13"k/o's which look almost brand new on good tires for $100 out the garage door. No mo doughnut/15" riding for me homies! New tires (marshalls) rub like the uniroyals did int he back though. Grr, gotta switch it to the front. Plus put an idler pulley on this turd. no more squeak-squeak. It got bad fast, sitting at a light was horrific.


parlez vous anglais?


----------



## Juxes_One

cripn8ez said:


> i dont even member this taking? lol i was faded by tht time lol was tht b4 my gas hop or after? lol


 tht was b4.. ur car was still on the trailor!


----------



## Juxes_One

I got sum pic 4rm room 338 aswell! Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

ONE8SEVEN said:


> parlez vous anglais?


Vous parlez français ? lolzies.

I have 5 sets of rims now only 2 have all 4 good tires. Anybody local want some wires lemme kno b4 I get to craigslisting and scraping. 15" gold center real d's, 14" gold centers, 13" chinas (one's spokes are loose), 13" jimmy choos (on the car), 14" lilac purple w/ chrome lip. Got hex's and dome k/o's w/ tools too. I only ride 2 or 3 prong swept.


----------



## cripn8ez

Juxes_One said:


> I got sum pic 4rm room 338 aswell! Lol


Hey thts my room lol post


----------



## Juxes_One

cripn8ez said:


> Hey thts my room lol post


Ok.. I will! But I got a few blackmail pics I'm a post at a later date just so u guys can give me a gud deal on sum stuff I might need 2 buy n the near future!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Juxes_One said:


> View attachment 478442
> View attachment 478443
> View attachment 478444
> View attachment 478445


hos will be hos so I couldn't blame tammy. lolzies. Looks like fun. With a touch a clymidhea (sp?), hangover, and lost atm card.


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> hos will be hos so I couldn't blame tammy. lolzies. Looks like fun. *With a touch a clymidhea *(sp?), hangover, and lost atm card.


:rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Juxes_One said:


> View attachment 478442
> View attachment 478443
> View attachment 478444
> View attachment 478445


:inout:


----------



## cripn8ez

Dam i didnt c them haha oh yea i was there tht was my room haha


----------



## lowlowlow

Pics of the elco!



Lowridingmike said:


> Plus found a 77 Elcamino that was featured in LRM back in the 70's chopped top, laguna front end, juiced, it's so kustom you can definately tell it's fromt he 70's, knife handles for signal/tilt, tuck and roll plush interior, all dat. Dude's turning it into a hotrod so, sold me the 13"k/o's which look almost brand new on good tires for $100 out the garage door. No mo doughnut/15" riding for me homies! New tires (marshalls) rub like the uniroyals did int he back though. Grr, gotta switch it to the front. Plus put an idler pulley on this turd. no more squeak-squeak. It got bad fast, sitting at a light was horrific.


----------



## 502Regal

lowlowlow said:


> Pics of the elco!


COming shortly, you're the 7th person to ask. All the locals have seen the car and want close ups and interior pics too..


----------



## 502Regal

regal ryda said:


> :rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Oh no, did somebody catch the rath? Pm me the addy I can fax the rx for the keflex to you and save the embaressment. 2 a day for a week and it should clear up, no smoking, kills the antibiotics. lolzies. Seriously though. Love my job, I never get sick, z-packs on deck.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND BROTHAS


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> YES, BIG LEF HAD HIS COUPE OUT LAST WEEK.. NEVER HAD A BIG BODY THOUGH PIMP.. BIG BODIES ARE 93-96.. I HAD A 91. BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEANT.. ALSO, CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT STENTON AND WASHINGTON LANE. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


I was there lookin for u man. I was here with my girl and her daughter.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LAC RIDERZ I GOT THIS $450 SHIPPED TO YOUR DOOR OR TRADE FOR A BIGBODY GRILL







187 YOU NEED THIS FOR YOUR FLEETWOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor Barrientos

:wow:


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> I was there lookin for u man. I was here with my girl and her daughter.


THEY HAD CHANGED THE LOCATION TO FRONT AND GODFREY.. IF YOU CAME, I WAS THE BROTHA WIT THE BROWN FLEETWOOD


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> I was there lookin for u man. I was here with my girl and her daughter.


MY HOMIE BLEW HIS REAR AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## 187PURE

I CAN'T STRESS THIS ENOUGH TO HOMIES THAT IF YOU GON' BE OUT THERE TIPPIN, YOU GOT TO REINFORCE THEM REARS PROPERLY


----------



## 187PURE

SO ME AND MY ***** WENT TO THE YARD AND GRABBED ANOTHER REAR.. WE UNINSTALLED THE OLD ONE AND INSTALLED THE NEW ONE IN LESS THAN 2 HOURS


----------



## 187PURE

AFTER THAT, IT WAS TIME FOR MY SHIT









I HAD TO REAM OUT THE CYLINDER HOLES TO GET THE NEW ONES IN, BECAUSE I HAD SKINNYS BEFORE


----------



## 187PURE

I HAD TO DRILL THRU THE SPINDLES IN ORDER TO GET THE BALL JOINTS IN THE HOLES SO I COULD PUT MY CHROME BOTTOMS ON.. SHIT WAS A BITCH!


----------



## 187PURE

FINALLY GOT THEM BOTH ON.. NOW MAYBE IF BABIES AND HOOD RATS LEAVE ME BE, I CAN CLEAN HER UP LOL


----------



## 187PURE

NOT ALL THE BABIES IN THE HOOD GOT ON MY NERVES.. THIS LITTLE GUY WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT HELD IT DOWN


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> NOT ALL THE BABIES IN THE HOOD GOT ON MY NERVES.. THIS LITTLE GUY WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT HELD IT DOWN
> 
> View attachment 479935


Chyea, now dats g- $hit! I only got one and she holds it down 24/7 365. Will let you lowride in peace for Chocolate milk. Not a bad tradeoff! Keep some Nesquick in lil brah's cup, long as you keep him dry he'll be kool as a fan. lol


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Chyea, now dats g- $hit! I only got one and she holds it down 24/7 365. Will let you lowride in peace for Chocolate milk. Not a bad tradeoff! Keep some Nesquick in lil brah's cup, long as you keep him dry he'll be kool as a fan. lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BLACC TIPPERS T.T.T


----------



## .TODD

been MIA trying to do a million things whats sup homies


----------



## P.E. PREZ

.TODD said:


> been MIA trying to do a million things whats sup homies


WUTT UP BIG DOGG :wave:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

Ultimate in the heezie fosheezie


----------



## payfred

TWSTDFRO said:


> Ultimate in the heezie fosheezie


Ay homie is Ultimate Riders & Ultimate for Life two completely different clubs? I been seeing them Ultimate for Life plaques popping up lately and was just wondering...


----------



## Rag Ryda

payfred said:


> Ay homie is Ultimate Riders & Ultimate for Life two completely different clubs? I been seeing them Ultimate for Life plaques popping up lately and was just wondering...


Yup, that's two completely different clubs UCE :yes: The homie Blue stepped away from Ultimate Riders and brought Ultimate For Life to the scene. Both clubs is out there representing and doing the damn thang though :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Rag Ryda said:


> Yup, that's two completely different clubs UCE :yes: The homie Blue stepped away from Ultimate Riders and brought Ultimate For Life to the scene. Both clubs is out there representing and doing the damn thang though :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## payfred

Rag Ryda said:


> Yup, that's two completely different clubs UCE :yes: The homie Blue stepped away from Ultimate Riders and brought Ultimate For Life to the scene. Both clubs is out there representing and doing the damn thang though :thumbsup:





P.E. PREZ said:


> :yes:


That's what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> been MIA trying to do a million things whats sup homies


I feelz you, getting ready for back bumper bash, catching up on bills, and getting my apt together (redoing, new furniture and decor), back with my baby mama so honestly been doing what I gotta do to keep our family together and happy, had to leave work in the middle of the day yesterday to take her to the e.r., she's having gall bladder issues, just to have to drive back across town to close the store. Cadillacs been more of a CAR than a LOWRIDER lately for sure. Neglected the batts so got yet another bad one in the batch (one more an dall will be new lol), got my $hit all slow, solinoids clickin.. Can't have the kid in the car like that! Bout to paint my e&g's bars a darker plum as well as the b-pillar panels. Extended my switch cord, and ground wires too. Now I can hit it from 3-4 ft away, and can hang the ground out the trunk in case of emergency instead of looking for my keys..


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> I feelz you, getting ready for back bumper bash, catching up on bills, and getting my apt together (redoing, new furniture and decor), back with my baby mama so honestly been doing what I gotta do to keep our family together and happy, had to leave work in the middle of the day yesterday to take her to the e.r., she's having gall bladder issues, just to have to drive back across town to close the store. Cadillacs been more of a CAR than a LOWRIDER lately for sure. Neglected the batts so got yet another bad one in the batch (one more an dall will be new lol), got my $hit all slow, solinoids clickin.. Can't have the kid in the car like that! Bout to paint my e&g's bars a darker plum as well as the b-pillar panels. Extended my switch cord, and ground wires too. Now I can hit it from 3-4 ft away, and can hang the ground out the trunk in case of emergency instead of looking for my keys..


get it in, do yo thang playboy, see next week at da BBB!


----------



## mrkmac98

Knight Rider in the house ya'll BRAND NEW MAYNE.....


----------



## BIGGER BLUE

payfred said:


> That's what's up :thumbsup:


LOCK & LOAD ULTIMATE FOR LIFE IS ON THE ROLL WE ALL GOOD BRO CAN NEVER FOR GET WERE I COME FROM HOW EVER WE ON A NEW SWAG AND ITS THE ****************U.F.L***************


----------



## N.O.Bricks

More lowrod than lowrider but this is what Im workin wit down in the N.O.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BIGGER BLUE said:


> LOCK & LOAD ULTIMATE FOR LIFE IS ON THE ROLL WE ALL GOOD BRO CAN NEVER FOR GET WERE I COME FROM HOW EVER WE ON A NEW SWAG AND ITS THE ****************U.F.L***************


WUTT UP O.G :wave:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP O.G :wave:


WELL hell it takes one to KNOW ONE :boink: my man its all good how's my P.E FAMILY in tht desert ?


----------



## Skim

big punchy talkin that shit lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> big punchy talkin that shit lol


tHAT'S FUNNY.



Welp.. Even with good batteries, yesterday right after I charged em for a lil while, I hit my switches and all is good, everythings hot as fire. I gashop bout 3 times and play with the front bout 3 licks in a 2 hr period. Get to my moms house to pick up my daughter, try to lock up the front for the neighbor kids and nothing happens. I get to the house, try th eback it works, but the front's solinoids just clicks. I'mk like "shit, I just fixed this problem, I had a bad battery! I know all of em are good now!" I hit it twice more and the front siad "brr" came up a quarter inch and that was it. Clik clik.. BUt then I started smelling bbq.... I went to my trunk and my solinoids for the front were smoking and the connectors literally glowing red hot. I blew out he campfire on my rack, un hooked the ground, smacked it together of course It sparked, smacked my solinoids to unstick em, touched the ground it didn't spark anymore. Chilled and ate for bout an hour and a half, went to put the ground back together so I could lift the back, put my daughter in the car, hit the back and got out the driveway and in front of the house before I smeeled bbq again. I hopped out, pulled the plug and sure enough another campfire on the front solinoids w/ my kid in the car, no spark from the ground at all. I unplugged dat $Hit, came home and drove it to work the way it sat today.:thumbsdown: I guess I'll replace solinoids and see what happens. Guess I tore em up w/ that dead battery? When it finally got hot batts it wasn't any good?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just some pics of me and my squad at a Individuals cruise in last weekend.. CHilling Chillin..
Unseen pic of striping.








The turnk.. "Up in SOmke", just til I repaint it I suppose..








My dude brandon's cutty chillin..








My dude Kenny's regal








Same dude Striped his, kicked ass, how we all tie our cars in together..
















Posted up in the cut, got my arms folded, fitted pulled down and these haters I'm scoping I'm just...








Twisted my body from side to side..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> Just some pics of me and my squad at a Individuals cruise in last weekend.. CHilling Chillin..
> Unseen pic of striping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turnk.. "Up in SOmke", just til I repaint it I suppose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dude brandon's cutty chillin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dude Kenny's regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dude Striped his, kicked ass, how we all tie our cars in together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted up in the cut, got my arms folded, fitted pulled down and these haters I'm scoping I'm just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted my body from side to side..


NICE PIC'S HOMIE:h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BIGGER BLUE said:


> WELL hell it takes one to KNOW ONE :boink: my man its all good how's my P.E FAMILY in tht desert ?


EVERYTHING IS ALL GOOD TRYING TO FINISH THESE CAR'S SO WE CAN HANG OUT YA KNOW.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> big punchy talkin that shit lol


lol @ FATT BOY


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> Just some pics of me and my squad at a Individuals cruise in last weekend.. CHilling Chillin..
> Unseen pic of striping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turnk.. "Up in SOmke", just til I repaint it I suppose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dude brandon's cutty chillin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dude Kenny's regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dude Striped his, kicked ass, how we all tie our cars in together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted up in the cut, got my arms folded, fitted pulled down and these haters I'm scoping I'm just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted my body from side to side..


Lookin good Brutha, See yawl this weekend.


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> :thumbsup:


I saw that thang. I called it "Brown Sugar Lac". My girl said "wtf bae you and these cars ugh" I. Just told her "its my life I live and I want you to be part of this thang" she was smiling her ass off then.


----------



## souphillylow

Skim said:


> big punchy talkin that shit lol


I used to HATE Punchy...ugh. But I somehow turned out to act like him... After a 40 or two.


----------



## payfred

BIGGER BLUE said:


> LOCK & LOAD ULTIMATE FOR LIFE IS ON THE ROLL WE ALL GOOD BRO CAN NEVER FOR GET WERE I COME FROM HOW EVER WE ON A NEW SWAG AND ITS THE ****************U.F.L***************


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> MY HOMIE BLEW HIS REAR AFTER THE SHOW


What car was that? And your lac is lookin like a winner.


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> What car was that? And your lac is lookin like a winner.


THE RED BUICK.. AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> big punchy talkin that shit lol


I gotta admitt that do kinda makes sense if you really look at it.


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> THE RED BUICK.. AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


Was that "Ren's" Buick? Wow. And your lac is lookin good man.


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Jack Bauer

Damn Mike, you really did get pinstriping on the trunk right beside some big ass dents....call paintless dent removal bruh.


----------



## sic713

whats up my ninjas


----------



## payfred

:wave:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


>


sup fred you know I had to get that ooowee on my 61 rag














































check out grinch spraying that clear. Pablo and him are here in texas right now lol


----------



## plague

OH THATS GONNA BE WAY NICE, I THOUGHT IT WAS GREEN YOU CHANGE THE COLOR HADNT CHECKED YOUR BUILD TOPIC IN A WILE


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Just some pics of me and my squad at a Individuals cruise in last weekend.. CHilling Chillin..
> Unseen pic of striping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turnk.. "Up in SOmke", just til I repaint it I suppose..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dude brandon's cutty chillin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dude Kenny's regal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same dude Striped his, kicked ass, how we all tie our cars in together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted up in the cut, got my arms folded, fitted pulled down and these haters I'm scoping I'm just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twisted my body from side to side..


NICE RIDES LUX IS GOME GOOD PEOPLE MOST OF MY CLOSE FRIENDS OR FROM THE CHAPTER OUT HERE IN SALTLAKE


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Was that "Ren's" Buick? Wow. And your lac is lookin good man.


DAMN, I AINT KNOW YOU KNEW REN.. STILL A WAYS TO GO ON THE LAC THOUGH.. RIGHT NOW IT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR STREET. BUT AT SHOWS I'LL JUST BE A SPECTATOR LOL


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> sup fred you know I had to get that ooowee on my 61 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out grinch spraying that clear. Pablo and him are here in texas right now lol


THAT'S LOOKING OUTTA SITE SKIMMONEY


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> sup fred you know I had to get that ooowee on my 61 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out grinch spraying that clear. Pablo and him are here in texas right now lol


:fool2::worship::h5:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> sup fred you know I had to get that ooowee on my 61 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out grinch spraying that clear. Pablo and him are here in texas right now lol


That shits gonna be so nasty when you put the mirrors down :thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> sup fred you know I had to get that ooowee on my 61 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out grinch spraying that clear. Pablo and him are here in texas right now lol


:thumbsup: lookin good so far.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> sup fred you know I had to get that ooowee on my 61 rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out grinch spraying that clear. Pablo and him are here in texas right now lol


:worship::cheesy:


----------



## Skim

plague said:


> OH THATS GONNA BE WAY NICE, I THOUGHT IT WAS GREEN YOU CHANGE THE COLOR HADNT CHECKED YOUR BUILD TOPIC IN A WILE


yep it took a major turn!


----------



## 502Regal

Jack Bauer said:


> Damn Mike, you really did get pinstriping on the trunk right beside some big ass dents....call paintless dent removal bruh.


Sucks, he got caught in a hail storm and caught the "least" of the damage out of the cars that were there. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## souphillylow

cripn8ez said:


>


Wow homie that chevy is lookin nice! The color combo is unique &
cool.


----------



## Jack Bauer

502Regal said:


> Sucks, he got caught in a hail storm and caught the "least" of the damage out of the cars that were there. Thanks for the compliments guys.


Damn that sucks. Hail is a nightmare to any car lover.


----------



## cripn8ez

souphillylow said:


> Wow homie that chevy is lookin nice! The color combo is unique &
> cool.


Thanx homie yea its different and i like it better this color then the blue n yellow it was b4.


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> That shits gonna be so nasty when you put the mirrors down :thumbsup:


agreed.



Skim said:


> yep it took a major turn!


Great, this thing is killer, you're the ONLY other one besides my homies grandpa that lays that smoke in the paint like that.



502Regal said:


> Sucks, he got caught in a hail storm and caught the "least" of the damage out of the cars that were there. Thanks for the compliments guys.


Chyea, my buddy's parents' Scion took over $5,000 that day in ding dings. (according to insurance) Darin from our club racked a few ding dings as well, that's who I was coming from the show with, he's got more than me..



Jack Bauer said:


> Damn that sucks. Hail is a nightmare to any car lover.


Don't get me started. Plus it isn't covered via insurance. Meanwhile @ssholes with 98 malibus and $Hit are getting bought out and put in new cars. :facepalm: for being cheap.



cripn8ez said:


> Thanx homie yea its different and i like it better this color then the blue n yellow it was b4.


Agreed, yellow is starting to grow on me. If I get a classic chevy it'll definately either be green or yellow.


----------



## payfred

ttt :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> ttt :wave:


WUTT UP BIG DOGG


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND TIPPERSuffin::420:


----------



## 48221

P.E. PREZ said:


> HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND TIPPERSuffin::420:


What it dew homie?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

EBAY said:


> What it dew homie?


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT TOILET. WHAT'S GOOD WITH YOU TRIPLE OG


----------



## BIGGER BLUE

just rolling through






its more than just a car its my table when FRIDAY comes


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP BIG DOGG


What's crackin fam



BIGGER BLUE said:


> just rolling through
> View attachment 486402
> its more than just a car its my table when FRIDAY comes
> View attachment 486405


Nicca on that Hennessy & Carl's Jr LOL


----------



## payfred

All bullshit aside though that 67 to me is legendary status homie


----------



## cripn8ez

LIL CRUZIN LAST NITE


----------



## BIGGER BLUE

payfred said:


> All bullshit aside though that 67 to me is legendary status homie


well hell good lookin i just got out of it i stay buying tires cause i stay rollin cant afraid to sit it in the garage u c the henn and burger bag keep it on the street


----------



## Lowridingmike

Klowned all weekend for the back bumper bash, had luxurious dave from montreal ridin wit me on the cruise w/ a herniated disc so I couldn't swang it but once but the one time I did I was showin out for Big fish plus I hopped ou tthe car got in the camera talkin $hit so chyea, can't wait til dat comes out... made it all the way through the weekend to have one of my a-arm bolts come out on a cigarello run 1 in the morning at speedway. limped it home, good thing its memorial day 2ma or I'd be out there fixin dis bucket. Pic from back bumper bash.










had to strip the grill but the b-pillars are plum purple like the darker pinstripe, that grill gets painted it'll be hot. Needs ALOT of work but slowly gettin there..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Went outside this morning and....... Fixed my bucket so now I'm riding like dis again! WEEEEEeeeeeeee... Ask lil Kyle from STL Luxurious bout me gas hoppin. 2 and a half ft all day on 48 volts baby! then tryna get it to stop going uphill.lolzies. then later that night doing NOTHING just driving I lost my a-arm bolt. :facepalm:


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> DAMN, I AINT KNOW YOU KNEW REN.. STILL A WAYS TO GO ON THE LAC THOUGH.. RIGHT NOW IT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR STREET. BUT AT SHOWS I'LL JUST BE A SPECTATOR LOL


 yeah cool. and i know Ren through Jay Radical.


----------



## souphillylow

cripn8ez said:


> Thanx homie yea its different and i like it better this color then the blue n yellow it was b4.


 yeah. i always loved those box body's your year is the best looking one with the euro clip.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> Went outside this morning and....... Fixed my bucket so now I'm riding like dis again! WEEEEEeeeeeeee... Ask lil Kyle from STL Luxurious bout me gas hoppin. 2 and a half ft all day on 48 volts baby! then tryna get it to stop going uphill.lolzies. then later that night doing NOTHING just driving I lost my a-arm bolt. :facepalm:


:h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike

sup. I be chillin...


----------



## payfred

ttt


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Klowned all weekend for the back bumper bash, had luxurious dave from montreal ridin wit me on the cruise w/ a herniated disc so I couldn't swang it but once but the one time I did I was showin out for Big fish plus I hopped ou tthe car got in the camera talkin $hit so chyea, can't wait til dat comes out... made it all the way through the weekend to have one of my a-arm bolts come out on a cigarello run 1 in the morning at speedway. limped it home, good thing its memorial day 2ma or I'd be out there fixin dis bucket. Pic from back bumper bash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to strip the grill but the b-pillars are plum purple like the darker pinstripe, that grill gets painted it'll be hot. Needs ALOT of work but slowly gettin there..



How was the drive?


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> How was the drive?


drive where? you mean the cruise? The cruis was fun. The show was a park aprox 4 min from my house. lolz. I live in Southwest louisville, th eshow was in "south Louisville"


----------



## Skim

Just got back home from Detroit for the Majestics Picnic. took us 26 hours to get up there but it was the most fun Ive had in a long time. All the homies I met from Layitlow up there man if any of yall come to Dallas Ft Worth Metroplex hit me up.

some of my favorite pics from the D


----------



## Skim

man the cops wasnt givin a fuck we was hitting switches cruising the city all night. they got a live ass cruising scene in detroit. the roads are the most fucked up i ever drove on though. My car wasnt used to all that shit haha


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> Just got back home from Detroit for the Majestics Picnic. took us 26 hours to get up there but it was the most fun Ive had in a long time. All the homies I met from Layitlow up there man if any of yall come to Dallas Ft Worth Metroplex hit me up.
> 
> some of my favorite pics from the D


CROSS COUNTRY TIPPIN PRICELESS:h5:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> man the cops wasnt givin a fuck we was hitting switches cruising the city all night. they got a live ass cruising scene in detroit. the roads are the most fucked up i ever drove on though. My car wasnt used to all that shit haha


Damn you be hitting the road like a muhfucka! I gotta give it up to ya dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Damn you be hitting the road like a muhfucka! I gotta give it up to ya dog :thumbsup:


QFT!


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'm ridin behind my homie and sees the popos tryna get out and I CAN'T have em get out behind me so....








I had to let em out behind my homie... Be... Very... Still... They're huntin wabbits...








They pulled over, stopped, got behind someone else, and gave them the buisness ....








So we got to the cruise spot and chilled. lolzies

















Stay rollin.


----------



## Lowridingmike

RIDIN BLACK AS THE NIGHT! LOLZ


----------



## Lowridingmike

Old School pic of me and trudawg with a couple other original layitlow members round 2002. Was only 13 then, not much different physically lolz. Miss Trudawg on here, usued to be a kool as kat with nice quality builds, set a good example for young kats ridin like me... :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Old School pic of me and trudawg with a couple other original layitlow members round 2002. Was only 13 then, not much different physically lolz. Miss Trudawg on here, usued to be a kool as kat with nice quality builds, set a good example for young kats ridin like me... :thumbsup:


Damn that's pretty cool...who are the other two in the pic?


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Damn that's pretty cool...who are the other two in the pic?


I wanna say a guy named Mike name used to be "UCYI3WHL" or something, had a 63 from florida.. Not very sure though..


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> man the cops wasnt givin a fuck we was hitting switches cruising the city all night. they got a live ass cruising scene in detroit. the roads are the most fucked up i ever drove on though. My car wasnt used to all that shit haha


Glad you had some fun,and made your mark that you cruised here too.Next year if you come back your invited to my come out party when I debute the Trey!!


----------



## Skim

Cuban Dave said:


> Glad you had some fun,and made your mark that you cruised here too.Next year if you come back your invited to my come out party when I debute the Trey!!


man that would be cool. SW Detroit aka Southwest Vietnam where every 3rd house is burnt up. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

holdup with that tag^^^^


----------



## Skim

713ridaz said:


> holdup with that tag^^^^


:shocked: oh u know i had to throw mines up too lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> :shocked: oh u know i had to throw mines up too lol


lolz

My lil lady swervin in daddy's lac...


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> :shocked: oh u know i had to throw mines up too lol


Youzz a fool LOL


Lowridingmike said:


> lolz
> 
> My lil lady swervin in daddy's lac...


My lil man Chillen shotgun


----------



## souphillylow

Skim said:


> man the cops wasnt givin a fuck we was hitting switches cruising the city all night. they got a live ass cruising scene in detroit. the roads are the most fucked up i ever drove on though. My car wasnt used to all that shit haha


 Love to see a true rider out there hittin the streets. Damn... i still remember the day i saw your 64 in LRM... wow. "That is a clean impala" my dad said.


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> man that would be cool. SW Detroit aka Southwest Vietnam where every 3rd house is burnt up. :biggrin:


Thats right you came to the second roughest hood in the city and givin the ghetto pass.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

had to sneak a pic wit white trash while it was in the D..nice meeting you skim hope you enjoyed the trip to MI


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Cuban Dave said:


> Glad you had some fun,and made your mark that you cruised here too.Next year if you come back your invited to my come out party when I debute the Trey!!


looking forward to seeing your trey dave :shocked:


----------



## Skim

TONY MONTANA said:


> had to sneak a pic wit white trash while it was in the D..nice meeting you skim hope you enjoyed the trip to MI


thanks for the beers homie and check out D MACC in the cut leanin on my shit bout to fall asleep


----------



## Skim

souphillylow said:


> Love to see a true rider out there hittin the streets. Damn... i still remember the day i saw your 64 in LRM... wow. "That is a clean impala" my dad said.


thanks homie!


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> had to sneak a pic wit white trash while it was in the D..nice meeting you skim hope you enjoyed the trip to MI


That hat got you lookin like Jim Jones Nicca BAAALLLIIIIN


----------



## Cuban Dave

TONY MONTANA said:


> looking forward to seeing your trey dave :shocked:


Thanks Montana it was good kicking it with you too.:thumbsup: Its coming next year.


----------



## Skim

Cuban Dave said:


> Thanks Montana it was good kicking it with you too.:thumbsup: Its coming next year.


gonna be a beast!


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> gonna be a beast!


You know it SHHHHH!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND TIPPERS :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> thanks for the beers homie and check out D MACC in the cut leanin on my shit bout to fall asleep


anytime homie might see you in vegas im thinkin bout it :naughty:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> That hat got you lookin like Jim Jones Nicca BAAALLLIIIIN


lol nicca got to get his gilligan on!!! thats my best defense against that hot ass sun at these shows lol


----------



## Skim

20 Minutes said:


>


HAHA he know he dun fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy

*Check us out for your next plaque order.

Thanks*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

TRIGGER RIP


----------



## jayscustoms

sup homies im stuck on get the bk 2 body mount bolts off lol can i get some advise thks


----------



## TONY MONTANA

jayscustoms said:


> sup homies im stuck on get the bk 2 body mount bolts off lol can i get some advise thks


torch those bastards :angry:


----------



## jayscustoms

TONY MONTANA said:


> torch those bastards :angry:


oh yea shit that will wrk why is the gas tank neck cover blocking its a nut on the back side rite


----------



## TONY MONTANA

jayscustoms said:


> oh yea shit that will wrk why is the gas tank neck cover blocking its a nut on the back side rite


i was guessing u was about to pull the frame off so the gas tank gotta get pulled anyway.. if you torch the bolt head off to seperate the body from the frame you can go back and clean up the top part whe the two are seperated.. i had 2 that i had to do that on when i pulled my body off the frame


----------



## jayscustoms

TONY MONTANA said:


> i was guessing u was about to pull the frame off so the gas tank gotta get pulled anyway.. if you torch the bolt head off to seperate the body from the frame you can go back and clean up the top part whe the two are seperated.. i had 2 that i had to do that on when i pulled my body off the frame


ok yea i pulled the gas tank off today but i could get that damn bolt lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

jayscustoms said:


> ok yea i pulled the gas tank off today but i could get that damn bolt lol


it may be a better way someone with more knowledge than i could tell you.. but for my project thats the route i went and it worked out fine for me.. G/L though homie


----------



## jayscustoms

man yo project looking good so hey ima cut that bitch bolt 2morrow lol i jus bought me a sand blaster today to so as soon as i get that body off blast frame wrap it an so on thks homie for the info man im tring to start a club over but there aint to many lows in my area lol


TONY MONTANA said:


> it may be a better way someone with more knowledge than i could tell you.. but for my project thats the route i went and it worked out fine for me.. G/L though homie


----------



## souphillylow

Skim said:


> thanks homie!


 No prob homie. I was "sho nuff" amazed that I got to even talk to a rider like yaself.


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## jayscustoms

man looking good homie any more shows comin up beside the srtreet dreams pic


cripn8ez said:


>


----------



## cripn8ez

jayscustoms said:


> man looking good homie any more shows comin up beside the srtreet dreams pic



thanx homie shit the DUB SHOW is the day b4 street dreams out here n charlotte we going to both gonna b ahella weekend lol


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> thanx homie shit the DUB SHOW is the day b4 street dreams out here n charlotte we going to both gonna b ahella weekend lol


Shoot me.some info on the dub show I may come out there. Never been to that one


----------



## jayscustoms

cripn8ez said:


> thanx homie shit the DUB SHOW is the day b4 street dreams out here n charlotte we going to both gonna b ahella weekend lol


shit the dub show is the day before oh word damn mite have to make both since i didnt get to roll to u guys pic


----------



## cripn8ez

payfred said:


> Shoot me.some info on the dub show I may come out there. Never been to that one


ive never eather last time we tryed to go they said or wheels where too small haha but they takin lolo now since last yr realy fucc them but y not look it up on net homie cuz its a few rules and u have to pay rt when u reg its 50 and 40 more if u have a display? ill get u suminfo tho if u cant find it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

64 CRAWLING said:


> TRIGGER RIP


RIP DUCK


----------



## 48221

RIP Duck, seen him at Supernatural a month or so ago.:tears:


----------



## 187PURE

*SAD DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY*









RIP DUCK.. A BLACK LOWRIDER RIDING IN PEACE


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


>


That looked fun. :thumbsup:



187PURE said:


> *SAD DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY*
> 
> View attachment 491778
> 
> 
> RIP DUCK.. A BLACK LOWRIDER RIDING IN PEACE


Rest in peace to a fellow black lowrider...


Everyday rain sleet or snow... like the mailman..... and it was POURING.


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> *SAD DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY*
> 
> View attachment 491778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP DUCK.. A BLACK LOWRIDER RIDING IN PEACE



RIDE IN PEACE LOCO:angel:


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> That looked fun. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace to a fellow black lowrider...
> 
> 
> Everyday rain sleet or snow... like the mailman..... and it was POURING.


ALWAYS FUN HAHA:420: LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> *SAD DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY*
> 
> View attachment 491778
> 
> 
> RIP DUCK.. A BLACK LOWRIDER RIDING IN PEACE


RIDE IN PEACE BIG HOMIE :tears::tears::tears::tears: YOU WILL BE MISSED :angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## coby333

187PURE said:


> *SAD DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY*
> 
> View attachment 491778
> 
> 
> RIP DUCK.. A BLACK LOWRIDER RIDING IN PEACE






R.I.P from the Love Ones Family


----------



## coby333

coby333 said:


> R.I.P from the Love Ones Family


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

coby333 said:


>


R.I.P OG DUCK


----------



## SIRDRAKE

cripn8ez said:


> RIDE IN PEACE LOCO:angel:


i havent been on layitlow for a minute,,,,,but im gonna now cause our lowrider family has lost another brother/homie...dont no him personally but have seen his love for this shit that we do......ride in peace homie...hope your family is good..


----------



## cripn8ez

SIRDRAKE said:


> i havent been on layitlow for a minute,,,,,but im gonna now cause our lowrider family has lost another brother/homie...dont no him personally but have seen his love for this shit that we do......ride in peace homie...hope your family is good..



SOLID BRUTHA FROM ANOTHA

WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE/CAROLINAS:yes:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Never got a chance to meet him.I seen he was well respected and my prayers goes out to his family.


----------



## Skim

RIP brotha


----------



## ROBLEDO

Big Duck is and always will be one of the coolest cats i have ever known. Rest in peace Tripple OG.


----------



## BlackDawg

Bizzump. Whatupdoe Lil Mike!


----------



## Lowridingmike

BlackDawg said:


> Bizzump. Whatupdoe Lil Mike!


Wassup brah, who dis? And hows life been for ya? lolz


----------



## sic713

rip to a fellow blk lowrider


----------



## Lowridingmike

Bored at work building a model '59 impala verty. I call er "Duck Dogers". If black lowriders are rare, black lowrider modelers are hen's teeth...

In the middle of doign suspension and gettign done wiring and plumbing the motor. It'll sit 3 when I'm done, and look like it'll start and run...


----------



## BlackDawg

Lowridingmike said:


> Wassup brah, who dis? And hows life been for ya? lolz


Tru-Dizzle! I been good, knocking out this schooling, ready to bust something out soon. Good to see you all grow'd up and a productive member of society!


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

chevy_boy said:


> View attachment 494315


RIP once again to OG DUCK 



 Cbo and the rest of the NLRA held a vigil for our fallen brother .


----------



## Lowridingmike

BlackDawg said:


> Tru-Dizzle! I been good, knocking out this schooling, ready to bust something out soon. Good to see you all grow'd up and a productive member of society!


Whats good brah! You see dat ol skool pic I posted of us like 10 yrs ago a few pgs back? Glad everythigns aight witchu, you still out az? We'll see ya around, you goin to vegas?



chevy_boy said:


> View attachment 494315


damn... thats deep...



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> RIP once again to OG DUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Cbo and the rest of the NLRA held a vigil for our fallen brother .


 Definately once again rest in peace, everybodys showin love for this brotha...


----------



## ROBLEDO

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> RIP once again to OG DUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cbo and the rest of the NLRA held a vigil for our fallen brother .



yep...a lot of people showed up. shut down the street on Compton & Main.

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Lowridingmike

ROBLEDO said:


> yep...a lot of people showed up. shut down the street on Compton & Main.
> 
> :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> 
> View attachment 494556


Realest picture ever you old fart.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lowridingmike said:


> Realest picture ever you old fart.


thats how we roll...no color lines....just straight love and respect for our fellow low riders.


being that we're not in off topic i'll let the "old fart" comment slide. :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

ROBLEDO said:


> thats how we roll...no color lines....just straight love and respect for our fellow low riders.
> 
> 
> being that we're not in off topic i'll let the "old fart" comment slide. :nicoderm:


Aww man I looked forward to the comeback. lolz. NO funny photoshops? lolz


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Rip..
Didn't know the cat but he must of been someone special...looks like a lot of people had respect and love for the man, and that's a great thing to see


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

ROBLEDO said:


> thats how we roll...no color lines....just straight love and respect for our fellow low riders.
> 
> 
> being that we're not in off topic i'll let the "old fart" comment slide. :nicoderm:



That's how it should always be...no color lines, everyone just dippin.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Lowridingmike said:


> Aww man I looked forward to the comeback. lolz. NO funny photoshops? lolz


i try to leave the off topic bullshit in off topic.


----------



## ROBLEDO

913ryderWYCO said:


> Rip..
> Didn't know the cat but he must of been someone special...*looks like a lot of people had respect and love for the man*, and that's a great thing to see


yeah he was...bloods, crips, ese's....it doesn't matter. we all have the same love for these cars.


----------



## Lowridingmike

913ryderWYCO said:


> That's how it should always be...no color lines, everyone just dippin.


:thumbsup:


ROBLEDO said:


> i try to leave the off topic bullshit in off topic.


Grown man talking right here.



ROBLEDO said:


> yeah he was...bloods, crips, ese's....it doesn't matter. we all have the same love for these cars.


Thats whats up!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

ROBLEDO said:


> yeah he was...bloods, crips, ese's....it doesn't matter. we all have the same love for these cars.


That's what its all about man.


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> RIP once again to OG DUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Cbo and the rest of the NLRA held a vigil for our fallen brother .


Very moving :worship: :angel: rip


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Very moving :worship: :angel: rip


x2 :angel:


----------



## souphillylow

ROBLEDO said:


> yeah he was...bloods, crips, ese's....it doesn't matter. we all have the same love for these cars.


 Shit! Isn't it how we're supposed to be in our way of life? R.I.P to OG Duck.:angel:


----------



## souphillylow

payfred said:


> Very moving :worship: :angel: rip


 X5000


----------



## sic713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> RIP once again to OG DUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Cbo and the rest of the NLRA held a vigil for our fallen brother .


 thats real right there..


----------



## ROBLEDO

yesterday out there in Compton......


----------



## juanrh85




----------



## sic713

someting i saw on fb..
rip
, Pastor Faye, first lady of the L.A. chapter, R.I.P Pastor Faye, keep low riding in heaven.
​​









​


----------



## Skim

wow i met her in vegas couple years ago


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Yeah, she passed away I think last night. She was battling illness I believe. RIP to another rider.


----------



## Lowridingmike

RIP to Faye. My condolences to her family..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:angel:


sic713 said:


> someting i saw on fb..
> rip
> , Pastor Faye, first lady of the L.A. chapter, R.I.P Pastor Faye, keep low riding in heaven.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:angel:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> someting i saw on fb..
> rip
> , Pastor Faye, first lady of the L.A. chapter, R.I.P Pastor Faye, keep low riding in heaven.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


damn rip i remember seeing her on livin the lowlife riding the caprice thinking man wish my mom was down like that


----------



## ROBLEDO

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Yeah, she passed away I think last night. She was battling illness I believe. RIP to another rider.


She had cancer...been battling it for a few years. I'm also gonna miss seeing her on Sundays. :angel:


----------



## 48221

ROBLEDO said:


> She had cancer...been battling it for a few years. I'm also gonna miss seeing her on Sundays. :angel:


:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## coby333

sic713 said:


> someting i saw on fb..
> rip
> , Pastor Faye, first lady of the L.A. chapter, R.I.P Pastor Faye, keep low riding in heaven.
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P from the love ones family​


----------



## ars!n

Ride In Peace :angel:


----------



## 187PURE

RIP.. MUCH MUCH RESPECT TO WOMEN OF LOWRIDING


----------



## 187PURE

*O/G STUDDER BOX CIRCA '93







*


----------



## Skim

good morning


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> good morning


sup brah.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

Hey guys !


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> good morning


Whats up


----------



## 187PURE

Anybody here rolling on dubbs (5/20s)? to me, they look better on impalas rather than caddys


----------



## 187PURE

I KEEP TARING UP REAR TRANNY SEALS. HOPEFULLY IT'S BECAUSE I NEED A TOP TRAILING ARM BUSHING.. ALSO, I RECENTLY PUT LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ON, AND THAT PUSHED THE REAR BACK ABOUT AN INCH. I DONE WENT THRU 4 SEALS IN A MONTH!


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> Anybody here rolling on dubbs (5/20s)? to me, they look better on impalas rather than caddys


If I could afford it I would roll em. I think they look better on anythign period. Was just lookin at some on the white 64 in cool cars this morning thinking, Damn I wish I had 1" white 5.20's.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> I KEEP TARING UP REAR TRANNY SEALS. HOPEFULLY IT'S BECAUSE I NEED A TOP TRAILING ARM BUSHING.. ALSO, I RECENTLY PUT LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ON, AND THAT PUSHED THE REAR BACK ABOUT AN INCH. I DONE WENT THRU 4 SEALS IN A MONTH!


MAKE SURE YOUR TRANNY MOUNT IS NOT BROKE HOMIE THAT COULD DO IT TO.


----------



## juanrh85

big tymerz picnic July 15


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> MAKE SURE YOUR TRANNY MOUNT IS NOT BROKE HOMIE THAT COULD DO IT TO.


CHANGED IT 2 MONTHS AGO.. I'LL CHECK IT AGAIN THOUGH. THE BUSHING ON MY DRIVER SIDE EAR ON THE PUMPKIN IS WORN, CAUSING THE REAR TO SHIFT AT A SLIGHT ANGLE. GOTTA REPLACE IT ANYWAY, SO HOPEFULLY THAT'LL CORRECT THE PROBLEM


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> CHANGED IT 2 MONTHS AGO.. I'LL CHECK IT AGAIN THOUGH. THE BUSHING ON MY DRIVER SIDE EAR ON THE PUMPKIN IS WORN, CAUSING THE REAR TO SHIFT AT A SLIGHT ANGLE. GOTTA REPLACE IT ANYWAY, SO HOPEFULLY THAT'LL CORRECT THE PROBLEM


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 187PURE

PEP BOY, AUTOZONE, ETC NEED TO HAVE A TRAINING COURSE FOR THEIR EMPLOYEES.. I ALWAYS GOTTA SCHOOL SOMEBODY WHEN I'M TRYING TO GET PARTS


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> PEP BOY, AUTOZONE, ETC NEED TO HAVE A TRAINING COURSE FOR THEIR EMPLOYEES.. I ALWAYS GOTTA SCHOOL SOMEBODY WHEN I'M TRYING TO GET PARTS


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:ME 2 HOMIE STILL TRYING TO FIND UPPER BUSINGS FOR MY REAREND ON THE TOWNCAR, SHIT EVERYBODY TELL ME THEY DON'T MAKE THEM NO MORE


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:ME 2 HOMIE STILL TRYING TO FIND UPPER BUSINGS FOR MY REAREND ON THE TOWNCAR, SHIT EVERYBODY TELL ME THEY DON'T MAKE THEM NO MORE


HOMIE I FEEL YOUR PAIN.. ORDER FROM NAPA AND CALL IT A DAY SMH


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> HOMIE I FEEL YOUR PAIN.. ORDER FROM NAPA AND CALL IT A DAY SMH


I WISH IT WAS THAT EASY THEY SAID THEY GET THEM 2 :dunno::rant:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## plague

MY OLD CADDY ON 5-20S NOW THESE ARE THE OLD ONES COKER, I WENT THREW A TOTAL OF 6 TIRES, THEY LOOK GOOD I HAD BUBBLES BUT DROVE THIS ALOT AND TOO SHOWS, IM PUTTIN THE NEW ONES ON MY NEW CAR HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS ABOUT THE NEW COKER, BUT THE LOOK IS PRICELESS, BIG PAGE HAS THEM ON HIS LECAB IN THE TOPIC CHECK IT OUT


----------



## plague




----------



## payfred

Cadi lookin fresh homie!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Cadi lookin fresh homie!


X2:yes:


----------



## cobrakarate

getting it sanded to the bare metal. seats out-- engine work next. Hey sic713 I'm gonna be ready for them patterns soon.


----------



## regal ryda

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497214
> View attachment 497215
> getting it sanded to the bare metal. seats out-- engine work next. Hey sic713 I'm gonna be ready for them patterns soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497214
> View attachment 497215
> getting it sanded to the bare metal. seats out-- engine work next. Hey sic713 I'm gonna be ready for them patterns soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Black Lowrider brown lowriders yellow lowriders even white lowriders we are all the same. I will always offer my help to any fellow Lowrider regardless of age club gender or color. We all love the same thing to lowride!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497214
> View attachment 497215
> getting it sanded to the bare metal. seats out-- engine work next. Hey sic713 I'm gonna be ready for them patterns soon.


:h5:


----------



## Skim




----------



## sic713

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497213
> View attachment 497214
> View attachment 497215
> getting it sanded to the bare metal. seats out-- engine work next. Hey sic713 I'm gonna be ready for them patterns soon.


 uh oh.. time for some molestation..


----------



## TrueOGcadi

plague said:


> MY OLD CADDY ON 5-20S NOW THESE ARE THE OLD ONES COKER, I WENT THREW A TOTAL OF 6 TIRES, THEY LOOK GOOD I HAD BUBBLES BUT DROVE THIS ALOT AND TOO SHOWS, IM PUTTIN THE NEW ONES ON MY NEW CAR HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS ABOUT THE NEW COKER, BUT THE LOOK IS PRICELESS, BIG PAGE HAS THEM ON HIS LECAB IN THE TOPIC CHECK IT OUT


the look is "PRICELESS" even tho radials ride way better....im hooked on the cokers!!


----------



## regal ryda

ElProfeJose said:


> Black Lowrider brown lowriders yellow lowriders even white lowriders we are all the same. I will always offer my help to any fellow Lowrider regardless of age club gender or color. We all love the same thing to lowride!!!


QFT


----------



## souphillylow

ElProfeJose said:


> Black Lowrider brown lowriders yellow lowriders even white lowriders we are all the same. I will always offer my help to any fellow Lowrider regardless of age club gender or color. We all love the same thing to lowride!!!


That's what my sig. means.


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> uh oh.. time for some molestation..


you know they did let cesar out :shocked:


----------



## Lowridingmike

I had an axle bearing go out this weekend. Damn car started riding on the abs wheel speed sensor. :facepalm: Fixed that shit though. Was weak as hell had to ratchet strap the damn axles inward to get the c-clips out, was a helluva headache but its done. my boy took pics, we'll see if he'll email em to me.


----------



## 187PURE

ElProfeJose said:


> Black Lowrider brown lowriders yellow lowriders even white lowriders we are all the same. I will always offer my help to any fellow Lowrider regardless of age club gender or color. We all love the same thing to lowride!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

*O/G Studder Box's 64

*


----------



## 187PURE

View attachment 498788


View attachment 498790


View attachment 498792


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## 187PURE

*RIP Rodney King

*http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/06/rodney-king-autopsy-death.html


----------



## 187PURE

***** I BEEN GETTIN DRUNK ALL MUTHAFUCKIN WEEK LMAO.. AT LEAST I HAD THE LADIES


----------



## cobrakarate

187PURE said:


> *O/G Studder Box's 64
> 
> *
> View attachment 498786
> 
> View attachment 498787


first lowrider mag with my own money bought. those were the days.


----------



## cobrakarate

187PURE said:


> View attachment 498796


hey bro did you ever cruise dallas years ago. like 91-92??


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> hey bro did you ever cruise dallas years ago. like 91-92??


NAW.. ONLY LA AND PHILADELPHIA


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> hey bro did you ever cruise dallas years ago. like 91-92??


WAIT, I TAKE THAT BACK.. JERSEY, NEW YORK, DELEWARE, BALTIMORE, AND VIRGINIA LOL


----------



## 187PURE

FLORIDA TOO


----------



## .TODD

been MIA for a min im still here just been busy 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



​

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



​

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/imagekkq.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/imageufc.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


​

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


​






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


​


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





frame swap is done.motors mounts and tranny mounts bolted in snug little things rear brake lines needs some flex hoses and fuel lines need to be slightly re routed no big deal.other than that justb need to put all the engine connections back on and button her up. you know the usuak missing bolts missing screws odds and ends trying to figure out what goes where and get all the grounds right also drive shaft pulling a little out of the tranmission as she lays but still in now will see what it does when locked up


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> ***** I BEEN GETTIN DRUNK ALL MUTHAFUCKIN WEEK LMAO.. AT LEAST I HAD THE LADIES
> 
> View attachment 498815
> 
> View attachment 498814


Wtf og? So have I.


----------



## ROBLEDO

some old school shit for you muthafuckas.


----------



## 48221

187PURE said:


> ***** I BEEN GETTIN DRUNK ALL MUTHAFUCKIN WEEK LMAO.. AT LEAST I HAD THE LADIES


Damn if this was offtopic those pics would have photoshopped the fuck out of!


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> been MIA for a min im still here just been busy
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ​
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame swap is done.motors mounts and tranny mounts bolted in snug little things rear brake lines needs some flex hoses and fuel lines need to be slightly re routed no big deal.other than that justb need to put all the engine connections back on and button her up. you know the usuak missing bolts missing screws odds and ends trying to figure out what goes where and get all the grounds right also drive shaft pulling a little out of the tranmission as she lays but still in now will see what it does when locked up
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE, GET IT IN!! I NOTICED YOU GOT CYLINDER SLEEVES.. LOTTA ****** DON'T KNOW BOUT DAT :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

ROBLEDO said:


> some old school shit for you muthafuckas.


COONERY AND BAFOONERY :shocked:


----------



## 187PURE

*Much Love and Respect.. ride in peace Pastor Faye*


----------



## 187PURE

*Much Love and Respect.. ride in peace Duck*


----------



## wendypearl

its not about the texture its about love i ain't black but much love to the homies


----------



## 187PURE

wendypearl said:


> its not about the texture its about love i ain't black but much love to the homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## BlackDawg

whatupdoe


----------



## D-BO

.TODD said:


> been MIA for a min im still here just been busy
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ​
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame swap is done.motors mounts and tranny mounts bolted in snug little things rear brake lines needs some flex hoses and fuel lines need to be slightly re routed no big deal.other than that justb need to put all the engine connections back on and button her up. you know the usuak missing bolts missing screws odds and ends trying to figure out what goes where and get all the grounds right also drive shaft pulling a little out of the tranmission as she lays but still in now will see what it does when locked up
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looking good!!!


----------



## .TODD

dd the break line today hard line on the frame hard on the trailing arm flex to the cylinnder flex off the frame all stainless not the best but just still in progress seld tappers on the inside of the trailings 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD

looks like shit but its what i got thus far lol


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## regal ryda

^^^^^^^NICE RIDES^^^^^^^^


----------



## TEMPER909IE

regal ryda said:


> ^^^^^^^NICE RIDES^^^^^^^^


X2!


----------



## sic713

x2


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## payfred

Them some nice pics brotha :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## .TODD

that green and gold is a match made in heaven


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> that green and gold is a match made in heaven


Isn't it though? I mean every one of those cars had class and style, what happened to car builders these days. No use of gold at all almost. Recession has us smashed.


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Isn't it though? I mean every one of those cars had class and style, what happened to car builders these days. No use of gold at all almost. Recession has us smashed.


good question but i dont know it takes a certain kind of car to pull of gold i mean the color scheme has to be perfect personally i think black and white looks good with chrome and gold is good with red and green and champaign


----------



## regal ryda

And Corona Cream


----------



## .TODD

regal ryda said:


> And Corona Cream


let me get that


----------



## regal ryda

this will probaly be the one car I never get rid of, I put too much of my time into it


----------



## Lowridingmike

Had a blowout a week or two ago that messed up a bit of my trim. Thought I was gonna have to pay $200+ to replace it, nope. $132 SHipped I pieced together a skirt and quarter rocker that's show clean. Paint my mouldings, re-do my solnoids to the front to three, put m newly rebuilt cylinders in, and I'mma bout show/plaque ready again. Plaque been out for bout a month due to little nik nak $hit. I got ??'d alot but gotta set an example. It's not punishing yourself it's called seeting a standard! :thumbsup:


Best part is, I got other cats pulling their til they get their nik nak mouldings, stainless, and whatnot all the way top notch. Been at the partyard and on ebay the better part of the week sourcing crap for all our cars. On a bad note however we lost a members ride yesterday. His patterned juiced t-top cutty got ran into a building downtown supposedly after the throttle got stuck.. :facepalm:


----------



## Skim

damn thats crazy


----------



## CadillacTom

Love those old school pics; that's what got me into this game.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> damn thats crazy


Ay dog I PMd you. No response :dunno:

Holla at ya boy


----------



## oldsoul

Clean cars,some quality build,doin' it big back in the days.


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Had a blowout a week or two ago that messed up a bit of my trim. Thought I was gonna have to pay $200+ to replace it, nope. $132 SHipped I pieced together a skirt and quarter rocker that's show clean. Paint my mouldings, re-do my solnoids to the front to three, put m newly rebuilt cylinders in, and I'mma bout show/plaque ready again. Plaque been out for bout a month due to little nik nak $hit. I got ??'d alot but gotta set an example. It's not punishing yourself it's called seeting a standard! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Best part is, I got other cats pulling their til they get their nik nak mouldings, stainless, and whatnot all the way top notch. Been at the partyard and on ebay the better part of the week sourcing crap for all our cars. On a bad note however we lost a members ride yesterday. His patterned juiced t-top cutty got ran into a building downtown supposedly after the throttle got stuck.. :facepalm:


i got some fleet wood parts laying around want them? ill give them all to you stupid cheap just pay the shipping been looking to get them out of here bunch of moldings


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> i got some fleet wood parts laying around want them? ill give them all to you stupid cheap just pay the shipping been looking to get them out of here bunch of moldings


Pm send! building two lacs right now is serio biznizz. lolz I never wanna go to another partyard for as long as I live.


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Had a blowout a week or two ago that messed up a bit of my trim. Thought I was gonna have to pay $200+ to replace it, nope. $132 SHipped I pieced together a skirt and quarter rocker that's show clean. Paint my mouldings, re-do my solnoids to the front to three, put m newly rebuilt cylinders in, and I'mma bout show/plaque ready again. Plaque been out for bout a month due to little nik nak $hit. I got ??'d alot but gotta set an example. It's not punishing yourself it's called seeting a standard! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Best part is, I got other cats pulling their til they get their nik nak mouldings, stainless, and whatnot all the way top notch. Been at the partyard and on ebay the better part of the week sourcing crap for all our cars. On a bad note however we lost a members ride yesterday. His patterned juiced t-top cutty got ran into a building downtown supposedly after the throttle got stuck.. :facepalm:


never seen a chevy do that one with a manual throttle none the less :scrutinize: did it have a toyota motor? cars can be replaced as long as he made it out ok


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> never seen a chevy do that one with a manual throttle none the less :scrutinize: did it have a toyota motor? cars can be replaced as long as he made it out ok


Oh he got his ass ripped off the dribble by a homie for not shutting it off, throwin it in neutral doing something. Said he punched it coming out of indi's chicken, and couldn't stop it, whole front end is ruined, frame is moved. He's aight though.


----------



## .TODD

Lowridingmike said:


> Pm send! building two lacs right now is serio biznizz. lolz I never wanna go to another partyard for as long as I live.


i know got a bunch of stuff but i know for a fact i dont have the rear quarter moldings they went like hot cakes when i parted out


----------



## Lowridingmike

.TODD said:


> i know got a bunch of stuff but i know for a fact i dont have the rear quarter moldings they went like hot cakes when i parted out


Dats kool just tell me whatcha got and what ya need me to do! And yea those rear rockers are a hot commodetie! (sp?)


----------



## Lowridingmike

Black and lowriding all day everyday.























































Gotta post my kinfolk! I don't care if he's teal!


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Ay dog I PMd you. No response :dunno:
> 
> Holla at ya boy


did not see. text me its quicker.


----------



## ErnDawg

i am a spammer thats why they banned me


----------



## Skim

ErnDawg said:


> i am a spammer thats why they banned me


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


>


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackDawg

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MR. MARS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

MR. MARS said:


>


real shit mid 90s LA shit


----------



## Skim

MR. MARS said:


> DAMN check out DOC back in his younger days
Click to expand...


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I DONT THINK LA TIMES A BLACK CLUB


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> MR. MARS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN check out DOC back in his younger days
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's really him? Woulda never recognized him :no:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## The most hated

THATS SOME REAL SHIT MARS. TELL THESE ****** THIS SHIT IS REAL TO US. ****** AINT EVEN KNOWIN THIS IS HOW WE LIVE.


----------



## MR. MARS

The very beginning is Me in the homie $hirt Brougham

Now remember this is in 97 or 98 car was only like 3 or 4 years old 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXYlifS2D0g&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL6E250417F188FDC3


----------



## Ole School 97

Extremely hard to duplicate ole school riddin,the passion was unmatched.


----------



## KERRBSS

detroit 96/97 ish 

cecil fielders 64


----------



## KERRBSS

this the homie nate....


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## KERRBSS

i wound up with this one a few years after the homie built it


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## littlerascle59

:thumbsup:


MR. MARS said:


>


----------



## MR. MARS

My First Low Low I wish i could get it back If you know where its at hit me up


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## payfred

Damn a naked pregnant chick on one side and a whole car club bustin out her coochie on the other side. Dog knew what he wanted on that trunk!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Thanks for sharing some history.....great pics!


----------



## Dylante63

awesome pics MR MARS thanks for putting them up!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Any of these rides still around?


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Damn a naked pregnant chick on one side and a whole car club bustin out her coochie on the other side. Dog knew what he wanted on that trunk!


lol this *****


----------



## LONNDOGG

MR. MARS said:


>


9th pic down the trunk of my dads first rag 63 at my uncle teds house gettin the trunk done. Lol


----------



## MR. MARS

LONNDOGG said:


> 9th pic down the trunk of my dads first rag 63 at my uncle teds house gettin the trunk done. Lol


yeah i know yo uncle lonnie that is his car he know who i am


----------



## LONNDOGG

MR. MARS said:


> yeah i know yo uncle lonnie that is his car he know who i am


I remember seeing yo club around all the time when I was a youngster


----------



## MR. MARS

LONNDOGG said:


> I remember seeing yo club around all the time when I was a youngster


I remember lonnie was like one of the first ****** wit a cut big body caprice


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## Skim

damn mars im lovin the pics bruh especially the pics finding all them cars before rotting away. would u say that a lot of them rides ended up in japan?


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## regal ryda

damn them junk yard pics look a spot I know of down in Miss, definately some bad ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

DAMN HOMIE YOUR POSTING THE BADDEST PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. MARS

regal ryda said:


> damn them junk yard pics look a spot I know of down in Miss, definately some bad ass pics :thumbsup:


yep thats mississippi


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Man keep em coming bro...great pics! Are these cars still on the streets ?


----------



## MR. MARS

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man keep em coming bro...great pics! Are these cars still on the streets ?


my powder blue 61 rag is still active the rest are old bro
the red 61 rag im leaning on with all the graffiti in the background is andy adex car he still got it


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

MR. MARS said:


> my powder blue 61 rag is still active the rest are old bro
> the red 61 rag im leaning on with all the graffiti in the background is andy adex car he still got it


Your rag is clean man.


----------



## MR. MARS

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man keep em coming bro...great pics! Are these cars still on the streets ?


I still got my Powder blue 61 rag and my green 67 on 22s

the red 61 rag im leanin on with all the graffiti in the background is Andy that makes the Adex dumps car he still got it


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## Skim

real rider shit Im proud of you homie for reals


----------



## Cuban Dave

MR. MARS said:


>


Thats real definition of built not bought,I love shit like this.


----------



## graham

MR. MARS said:


>



beautiful car


----------



## Ole School 97

The workmanship is inspiring.....Hell of a statement!:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

MR. MARS said:


>


:run::wow::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## payfred

Deezam :worship:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 187PURE

*THE MAN HIMSELF.. IF YOU DON'T KNOW THEN YOU SHOULD'NT BE LOWRIDING*


----------



## 187PURE

*JUNIOR BATTS

*


----------



## 187PURE

*MOE MOE

*


----------



## MR. MARS

Skim said:


> damn mars im lovin the pics bruh especially the pics finding all them cars before rotting away. would u say that a lot of them rides ended up in japan?


oh yeah almost all of are club cars ended up in japan


----------



## Lowridingmike

Uggh.. After getting that fleetwood put together decent to trade, I got ahold of this... And it over heated withing 20 min of leaving. took the thermostat out and still had issues getting hot. So now I'm on th eway to make another 4+ hr road trip (2hrs there, 2 hrs back) to get this turd w/ a truck y trailor. Wish me luck guys. Puttin a water pump on it 2ma and hoping for the best, my whip made it down there jammin the tunes w/ a/c on full blast... One step forward, two steps back. :facepalm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IS THAT A 77?


----------



## cobrakarate

187PURE said:


> *THE MAN HIMSELF.. IF YOU DON'T KNOW THEN YOU SHOULD'NT BE LOWRIDING*
> 
> View attachment 505700


 Gary May. my hero along with Stanley stanton. he took hopping to another level. i remember looking at my first lowrider mag (we couldn't get them in Waco ) and saw a double page of him and jr bates. i knew then i wanted to hop, got to meet and judge hop with him for lowrider tour. great guy.


----------



## Lowridingmike

64 CRAWLING said:


> IS THAT A 77?


Yes, just got home round 2 or so, I got a few pics but was too busy to be taking road trip pics like Skim do so nothing major guys. I'll post up 2ma, I have ALOT of work to do...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA POST THEM,I HAD A 77 WITH THAT BIG OL 425 MOTOR HATED IT THO LOL SWITCHED IT OUT TO A 350 OLDS ROCCET


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA POST THEM,I HAD A 77 WITH THAT BIG OL 425 MOTOR HATED IT THO LOL SWITCHED IT OUT TO A 350 OLDS ROCCET


My first car was 79 coupe with a 425..I thinl that was the last year of the big blocks ..I was 16 riding a lac on hammers and vouges ...couldn't tell me shit lol


----------



## regal ryda

mannnn I remember Hammers and Vouges, I loved that shit


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> Yes, just got home round 2 or so, I got a few pics but was too busy to be taking road trip pics like Skim do so nothing major guys. I'll post up 2ma, I have ALOT of work to do...


shit homie take tons of pics so u can always look back. if im lucky and theres no hiccups, i got maybe 35 years of life left in me and i can remember how fast the last 25 flew by like it was just yesterday. thats why i go pic crazy :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

913ryderWYCO said:


> My first car was 79 coupe with a 425..I thinl that was the last year of the big blocks ..I was 16 riding a lac on hammers and vouges ...couldn't tell me shit lol


THE 472 AND THE 500 MOTORS WHERE WAY BETTER, THE 425 IS A BOAT ANCHOR LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

regal ryda said:


> mannnn I remember Hammers and Vouges, I loved that shit


DEEP DISH HAMMERS ON LOW PROS ON A EURO WAS THE SHIT BAC WHEN LOL


----------



## N.O.Bricks

vogues kinda made any rim look decent back then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SAY ROUND


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

64 CRAWLING said:


> THE 472 AND THE 500 MOTORS WHERE WAY BETTER, THE 425 IS A BOAT ANCHOR LOL


I meant 472..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

regal ryda said:


> mannnn I remember Hammers and Vouges, I loved that shit


When i first bought my lac it had a set of royal seals....couldn't roll the fake shit so turned em around and rode black walls for a few weeks tell o got my vouges


----------



## regal ryda

I liked the royal seals on the factory cadillac chrome rims (the 93 dics)


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

regal ryda said:


> I liked the royal seals on the factory cadillac chrome rims (the 93 dics)



I knew a few old heads who preferred them over vouges


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> Uggh.. After getting that fleetwood put together decent to trade, I got ahold of this... And it over heated withing 20 min of leaving. took the thermostat out and still had issues getting hot. So now I'm on th eway to make another 4+ hr road trip (2hrs there, 2 hrs back) to get this turd w/ a truck y trailor. Wish me luck guys. Puttin a water pump on it 2ma and hoping for the best, my whip made it down there jammin the tunes w/ a/c on full blast... One step forward, two steps back. :facepalm:


you traded the caddy 4 door for this coupe?


----------



## N.O.Bricks

we used to buy barely used vogues for $250 a set from a caddy dealer,they said old rich folks would change their tires every year even though they hardly drove them


----------



## Lowridingmike

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA POST THEM,I HAD A 77 WITH THAT BIG OL 425 MOTOR HATED IT THO LOL SWITCHED IT OUT TO A 350 OLDS ROCCET


yup mine got that junt in it, with the quadrajunk 4 bbl.



913ryderWYCO said:


> My first car was 79 coupe with a 425..I thinl that was the last year of the big blocks ..I was 16 riding a lac on hammers and vouges ...couldn't tell me shit lol


Wowzers, glad my first car was a g-body. I'd hate cadillac if this were my first.



regal ryda said:


> mannnn I remember Hammers and Vouges, I loved that shit


 Yup... Air shocks on the ass make it sit high. BEFORE any donks were thought of..



Skim said:


> shit homie take tons of pics so u can always look back. if im lucky and theres no hiccups, i got maybe 35 years of life left in me and i can remember how fast the last 25 flew by like it was just yesterday. thats why i go pic crazy :biggrin:


 Time flies when you're having fun. I'm no thaving fun, I'm doing a bunch of work. lolz. I feel ya, I like how you capture what you see, I just got access to a digi camera and am learnign to adjust the lighting, settings, this and that so I'll start takin more I suppose. Already have went pic carzy w/ the model cars. Got hella cruising video and stuff in the fleetwood before it went also..



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> you traded the caddy 4 door for this coupe?


Like a dumbass.



N.O.Bricks said:


> we used to buy barely used vogues for $250 a set from a caddy dealer,they said old rich folks would change their tires every year even though they hardly drove them


Must'v ebeen nice!





Aight so I took the shit apart yesterday and nothing at all whatso ever was wrong w/ the water pump. I bypassed the damn heater core on ahunch and put everythign back together. Checked flow through th eradiator made sure it was coogi, no wI gotta drive it or run it long enough to see if it'll still overheat. After all that work on 100+ degree 4th of july better part of the early day, Once I got all that done I sad fuck it and didn't even test drive it anywhere but up the street to get my ol lady off work... I did let it run a lil last night when I got home from cookout and fireworks, and this morning w/ o problems yet so we'll see.. Here's a couple of pics my homie took, still haven't uploaded mine off the camera. Weak ass tow dolly, I HATE these things with a passion. Our trailor had a tailight out along w/ some other legal issues so had to spend $75 renting that turd. Oh well, it did it's job tha cars here.


----------



## littlerascle59

MR. MARS said:


> yep thats mississippi


Where about in Mississippi mayne? I might have to make a lil trip. Only about and hour and a few minutes from Jackson.


----------



## regal ryda

littlerascle59 said:


> Where about in Mississippi mayne? I might have to make a lil trip. Only about and hour and a few minutes from Jackson.


pm sent


----------



## Lowridingmike

yaaa


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

..


----------



## Lowridingmike

aaaa..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

ONE8SEVEN said:


> its your story, i'll let u tell it :dunno:


Why is your racist ass even in this topic.? Troll somewhere else


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

913ryderWYCO said:


> Why is your racist ass even in this topic.? Troll somewhere else


wow calling someone racist from a troll account

ur a cool guy :ugh:


----------



## MR. MARS

For Sale 
All original california car runs perfect 283 4 barrel carb dual exhaust all parts on car u dont find them like this anymore

$12000.00 obo all offers welcomed

Mar$ 626.216.1370


----------



## regal ryda

Mike unless the car is rotted out or there's a ton of stuff wrong with it (a complete lie to make the sale kinda deal), I say keep it if the motor is fucked pull it and drop a 350 in that bitch and go all out on it.....don't know the deal yall made don't really care because in the end you're the guy that has to live with the decision.


----------



## payfred

Ay Skim might be time to clean this up now before it starts getting out of hand and fucking our topic up. Especially after all those bad ass pics Mars posted up!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

12k ? Sounds steep


----------



## MR. MARS

913ryderWYCO said:


> 12k ? Sounds steep


original piece numbers matching

no running aroung looking for parts or buying repops that dont fit


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> Mike unless the car is rotted out or there's a ton of stuff wrong with it (a complete lie to make the sale kinda deal), I say keep it if the motor is fucked pull it and drop a 350 in that bitch and go all out on it.....don't know the deal yall made don't really care because in the end you're the guy that has to live with the decision.


Ain't trippin. I got a 350 that was gonna go in the fleetwood waiting to go in it if I keep it. At this rate, I'm ready to get it back together to sale, and I'm hitting the car lot for a fuckin daily. I'll buy another project tax time and roll this til it sales. :thumbsup: Plus gotta admit, 3 wheel is sorta fun in it. I've never three'd to the pass side, and I was 3 wheelin at will w/ chain bridge, 3 pumps/8batts. Motor just a knockin on 3 comin round the block. lolz.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

MR. MARS said:


> original piece numbers matching
> 
> no running aroung looking for parts or buying repops that dont fit


Where is the car from? It sounds like a good deal...I'm just cheap lol


----------



## MR. MARS

913ryderWYCO said:


> Where is the car from? It sounds like a good deal...I'm just cheap lol


Pasadena california


----------



## Juxes_One

*BLACK RYDERS*

I LUV Lowridering! I been admiring the culture since 1990... Just unfurinately I moved 4rm Kali, 2 N.C where lowriding was never heard of! N I love this sport! But I will b DAMNED... If I buy sum bullshit 4 my car n my bills not paid or my kids have no shoes... N yes I'm buying my son Jordans! So 4 u scrubs who thinks its KOOL! 2 put ur car b4 ur FAMILY can kick rocks... N let me see ur head get small... Bcuz I don't need tht type of leadership! 90% person 10% car... Kno the rules n follow them... Peace n love ******!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Juxes_One said:


> I LUV Lowridering! I been admiring the culture since 1990... Just unfurinately I moved 4rm Kali, 2 N.C where lowriding was never heard of! N I love this sport! But I will b DAMNED... If I buy sum bullshit 4 my car n my bills not paid or my kids have no shoes... N yes I'm buying my son Jordans! So 4 u scrubs who thinks its KOOL! 2 put ur car b4 ur FAMILY can kick rocks... N let me see ur head get small... Bcuz I don't need tht type of leadership! 90% person 10% car... Kno the rules n follow them... Peace n love ******!!!


Ughh, where did this guy come from? :facepalm:


----------



## Juxes_One

Lowridingmike said:


> Ughh, where did this guy come from? :facepalm:


I been around... I just don't say much... I just saw sum shit tht rubbed me the wrong way so I spoke my mind! no worries i'll go back 2 my corner n watch u pros do this lowrider thing, n I will continue taking notes! But wen my car gets done I will be shitten on a lot of u kats... But I'm not going 2 break my neck 2 do it... Plus I'm a rookie doing this on my own n I feel like I'm on schedule with my build! #built not bought...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Juxes_One said:


> I been around... I just don't say much... I just saw sum shit tht rubbed me the wrong way so I spoke my mind! no worries i'll go back 2 my corner n watch u pros do this lowrider thing, n I will continue taking notes! But wen my car gets done I will be shitten on a lot of u kats... But I'm not going 2 break my neck 2 do it... Plus I'm a rookie doing this on my own n I feel like I'm on schedule with my build! #built not bought...


:thumbsup: Was a bit of a random ramble. Was wondering where all the feeling were comign from. Knew somebody must've not quite went down right.


----------



## littlerascle59

Fuck child support, buy rims!

























J/K


----------



## Lowridingmike

littlerascle59 said:


> Fuck child support, buy rims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K



Lolzies. I'm prolly the only dude on here who'd be screwing himself by not paying child support. My childsupport check comes right to my hand out of my babymomma's. Her and my kid live with me in my house. :facepalm: lolzies. thats how you keep the food stamps and passport crackin..


----------



## cripn8ez

fucc the fone bill pay ur chrome bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































for realz haha


hello all west good:420:


----------



## littlerascle59

lol


cripn8ez said:


> fucc the fone bill pay ur chrome bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for realz haha
> 
> 
> hello all west good:420:


----------



## littlerascle59

My baby mama will get her child support check in Nevuary but I'm gonna get my rims in February.


----------



## cripn8ez

littlerascle59 said:


> My baby mama will get her child support check in Nevuary but I'm gonna get my rims in February.



haha mines dont get shit cuz i have custody of all my kids haha real talk ole BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> haha mines dont get shit cuz i have custody of all my kids haha real talk ole BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA


exactly. We we apart for bout 6 months. I never took the no contact order, the custody agreements, change lease, drop child support, none of that. I wan't it all still written in stone in case dis bish gets on my nevers again. I have court papers to have my kid half the week, and the child support I do pay (a measely $33 a week) is just the standard of living difference, whatever over minimum wage I make I gott apay half the differance so the kid wouldn't live one way when with me, and like a bum when she's with her broke ass mom. Sucks, but now I get all the money and if she ever made more than I did, she'd pay me. lolz Speaking of which it's time to collect again already.. light bill jsut came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Juxes_One

fuck yea! SNOW...uffin::machinegun::guns::dunno:


----------



## cripn8ez

Juxes_One said:


> fuck yea! SNOW...uffin::machinegun::guns::dunno:



u know homie she pays me haha. u makin progress homie loc keep it up


----------



## littlerascle59

Lowridingmike said:


> exactly. We we apart for bout 6 months. I never took the no contact order, the custody agreements, change lease, drop child support, none of that. I wan't it all still written in stone in case dis bish gets on my nevers again. I have court papers to have my kid half the week, and the child support I do pay (a measely $33 a week) is just the standard of living difference, whatever over minimum wage I make I gott apay half the differance so the kid wouldn't live one way when with me, and like a bum when she's with her broke ass mom. Sucks, but now I get all the money and if she ever made more than I did, she'd pay me. lolz Speaking of which it's time to collect again already.. light bill jsut came in the mail yesterday.


Shit yo light bill gonna be high, heard that heat wave fucking Kentucky and Ohio up. Mine was $220. Wish I can't get it back down to $130, I got tall ceilings but I stay on the kids ass about keeping my fridge closed, doors closed and turning off lights. I'm worse than DL Hughley's grandma(don't you come in here wiff all dat noise, you gonna fuck around have my light bill sky high). :facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

littlerascle59 said:


> Shit yo light bill gonna be high, heard that heat wave fucking Kentucky and Ohio up. Mine was $220. Wish I can't get it back down to $130, I got tall ceilings but I stay on the kids ass about keeping my fridge closed, doors closed and turning off lights. I'm worse than DL Hughley's grandma(don't you come in here wiff all dat noise, you gonna fuck around have my light bill sky high). :facepalm:


It's been triple digits all week. I don't go outside to do anything but smoke.. even cut back on that. Can't breathe out there.


----------



## Juxes_One

cripn8ez said:


> u know homie she pays me haha. u makin progress homie loc keep it up


u already kno! Relo, u get those pics?


----------



## regal ryda

littlerascle59 said:


> Shit yo light bill gonna be high, heard that heat wave fucking Kentucky and Ohio up. Mine was* $220*. Wish I can't get it back down to *$130*, I got tall ceilings but I stay on the kids ass about keeping my fridge closed, doors closed and turning off lights. I'm worse than DL Hughley's grandma(don't you come in here wiff all dat noise, you gonna fuck around have my light bill sky high). :facepalm:


shit if my light bill was that low I'd be happy as hell, and for a 130 light bill I'd murk somebody for that price bill, my shit avaerages $390 a month TX aint no joke, once got a $900 bill when they switched our meters about 2yrs ago


----------



## littlerascle59

regal ryda said:


> shit if my light bill was that low I'd be happy as hell, and for a 130 light bill I'd murk somebody for that price bill, my shit avaerages $390 a month TX aint no joke, once got a $900 bill when they switched our meters about 2yrs ago


Naw you don't understand mayne I'm super crazy about keeping my utility cost down. My house is about 2000 sp ft, every room except three has 12ft ceiling and all of my windows are 6ft. Shid..., I be walking around in the dark and shit because I just won't turn a light on. It's humid as fuck here because the part of Mississippi I'm at was a natural flood land back in the day and we're surrounded by water so to speak. I use to live in Houston and Killeen, Houston was about the same as here Killeen wasn't that hot to me. The only time my utilities got up to $1,000 dollars was one particular year we had a super cold winter and the price of natural gas is crazy. Now my ole lady had a smaller house before she moved in with me and her utility cost were insane because she left every light & tv on in the house constantly. Plus her 10 & 11 year old boys were scared of the dark so they kept lights on too. :uh:
All dat shit changed when they moved in with me. Since they've been here my light bill has only jumped up 1 hunnid dollars and I still be acting a fool because of that. Lol


----------



## littlerascle59

Oh and I keep my thermostat on 75 no matter how hot it gets & my ole lady and kids know not to touch it or I'ma have a fit :happysad:. I have an older house so it sucks sometimes but I use the old school fans(with the metal blades) in the house too to compensate for me not wanting to touch the thermostat; uses less energy and you can direct the wind exactly where you want it.


----------



## Lowridingmike

If min eis over $80 I'm trippin. I love being in coal heaven. Cheeeep cheep cheep cost of living down here in the ky. Only provisions I make is turn off the tv's when we lave and turn off the porch light when we got to bed. other than that, blinds open, lights on, a/c blastin...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP KMG FROM ABOVE THE LAW!!


----------



## alex75

wtf!what happened?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

64 CRAWLING said:


> RIP KMG FROM ABOVE THE LAW!!


I JUS HEARD WORD FROM THE HOMIE THIS MORNING


----------



## westcoastlowrider

http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/id.20345/title.kmg-of-above-the-law-passes-away


----------



## payfred

Juxes_One said:


> I LUV Lowridering! I been admiring the culture since 1990... Just unfurinately I moved 4rm Kali, 2 N.C where lowriding was never heard of! N I love this sport! But I will b DAMNED... If I buy sum bullshit 4 my car n my bills not paid or my kids have no shoes... N yes I'm buying my son Jordans! So 4 u scrubs who thinks its KOOL! 2 put ur car b4 ur FAMILY can kick rocks... N let me see ur head get small... Bcuz I don't need tht type of leadership! 90% person 10% car... Kno the rules n follow them... Peace n love ******!!!


Check this out dog...nobody ever has so SAY how important lowriding is to them. All they need to do is look at their car. And then look down at what they're wearing. If somebody is always making a way to afford expensive clothes and going on expensive vacations and expensive meals out




While at the same time crying broke when it comes to building their cars?

Anybody from a mile away can SEE how important lowriding is to guys like that. So there is never a need to say it.


----------



## payfred

If you are not rich (like most of us here) you gotta make sacrifices to put together something nice and that's the only way! Sacrifices that how real riders do it...


Any asshole can talk till they're blue in the face about building some shit. Real mothafuckas DO IT


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Check this out dog...nobody ever has so SAY how important lowriding is to them. All they need to do is look at their car. And then look down at what they're wearing. If somebody is always making a way to afford expensive clothes and going on expensive vacations and expensive meals out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the same time crying broke when it comes to building their cars?
> 
> Anybody from a mile away can SEE how important lowriding is to guys like that. So there is never a need to say it.


x62


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

payfred said:


> If you are not rich (like most of us here) you gotta make sacrifices to put together something nice and that's the only way! Sacrifices that how real riders do it...
> 
> 
> Any asshole can talk till they're blue in the face about building some shit. Real mothafuckas DO IT



X100


----------



## TrueOGcadi

payfred said:


> Check this out dog...nobody ever has so SAY how important lowriding is to them. All they need to do is look at their car. And then look down at what they're wearing. If somebody is always making a way to afford expensive clothes and going on expensive vacations and expensive meals out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the same time crying broke when it comes to building their cars?
> 
> Anybody from a mile away can SEE how important lowriding is to guys like that. So there is never a need to say it.


real talk homie!!!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

TrueOGcadi said:


> real talk homie!!!


I was still wearing dickies and t-shirts every day cause my car budget was the only vice i could afford.Shit still to this day i drink 40s cause there just 2.25.I put my patron money under my hood:thumbsup:


----------



## Juxes_One

Well I guess I'm a Real MOTHERFUCKER then! I'm building my shit... U'll see! U just step ur leadership skills up.. n stop looking 4 a Real MOTHERFUCKER 2 jack u off every time they see ur car(s)! U have 2 nice cars CONGRATULATIONS! HELP a ROOKIE like me out instead of just talking shit 2 everybody ELSE About my car not being done!


----------



## Juxes_One

N further more I'm wearing the same clothes 4rm 2000... Reguardless of my habits or hobbies my FAMILY! Will b FRESH n well taking care of... U can miss me with all tht bullshit! It took u over 10yrs 2 build tht lac so... Show me sum suport shit!


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Check this out dog...nobody ever has so SAY how important lowriding is to them. All they need to do is look at their car. And then look down at what they're wearing. If somebody is always making a way to afford expensive clothes and going on expensive vacations and expensive meals out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the same time crying broke when it comes to building their cars?
> 
> Anybody from a mile away can SEE how important lowriding is to guys like that. So there is never a need to say it.





Juxes_One said:


> Well I guess I'm a Real MOTHERFUCKER then! I'm building my shit... U'll see! U just step ur leadership skills up.. n stop looking 4 a Real MOTHERFUCKER 2 jack u off every time they see ur car(s)! U have 2 nice cars CONGRATULATIONS! HELP a ROOKIE like me out instead of just talking shit 2 everybody ELSE About my car not being done!





Juxes_One said:


> N further more I'm wearing the same clothes 4rm 2000... Reguardless of my habits or hobbies my FAMILY! Will b FRESH n well taking care of... U can miss me with all tht bullshit! It took u over 10yrs 2 build tht lac so... Show me sum suport shit!


Okay I'll be the 1st to say this you 2 muthafuckas need a "Beer Summit" and take your argument/dissagreement/ club issue to a private forum, we all about love and unity up in here, hope y'all work it out


----------



## payfred

Juxes_One said:


> Well I guess I'm a Real MOTHERFUCKER then! I'm building my shit... U'll see! U just step ur leadership skills up.. n stop looking 4 a Real MOTHERFUCKER 2 jack u off every time they see ur car(s)! U have 2 nice cars CONGRATULATIONS! HELP a ROOKIE like me out instead of just talking shit 2 everybody ELSE About my car not being done!





Juxes_One said:


> N further more I'm wearing the same clothes 4rm 2000... Reguardless of my habits or hobbies my FAMILY! Will b FRESH n well taking care of... U can miss me with all tht bullshit! It took u over 10yrs 2 build tht lac so... Show me sum suport shit!


PThis is like somebody trying to make a NBA team but putting the coach on blast before the the coach accepts him. 

You been tryin to get down for what? 3-4 years now? And your car car is STILL looking like a primered piece o shit? I stuck my neck out breaking the club for rules even allowing you to prospect without a finished car and this is the the thanks I get?? ***** please

Since man to man probably ain't happening I'll let you know here...you're a good dude forreal however you are obviously not USO material. Hang it up dog build your car then we can conversate when you have a car to back up your words...

Yes I'm the Pres of the the chapter but damn homie what the hell you want? You want me to pay for your chrome? Maybe build your car for you? 

All I can do is advise on what you need to do to EARN your plaque. Which you have not done...

Actually its my fault for trying help a young brotha out who trying to get his shit together. Now you grew big balls to put me on blast on the net and you still can't produce a car except that POS you got? 

I tell you what...you way too active on the internet and not active enough on the fuckin garage where a prospect belongs

Your done potna we can still be friends but as far as flying an USO you done fuuuucked up


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> Okay I'll be the 1st to say this you 2 muthafuckas need a "Beer Summit" and take your argument/dissagreement/ club issue to a private forum, we all about love and unity up in here, hope y'all work it out


Prospects these days act they have a fuckin voice when should just listen & learn! :uh:


----------



## payfred

Fools call tucking some wires under the carpet "putting in work" :uh: that ain't puttin in no fuckin work!

THIS is puttin in work gotdamnit! Working on the ride from 6am till 7:30am then rushing to to work by 8. Getting off work at 6pm and cutting grass till 8:30pm. Spending a few precious minutes with the kids before bedtime and getting up to do that shit again the next day! That is sacrifice man that's what the fuck I'm doin and my leadership gets put in question? 

If i was a lazy ass I could get away with never touching my Cadillac again but no! I flew the homie Pablo out here to bless it anyway WHILE working on my 64

This is my 64 last week 










This my shit yesterday morning










THAT is puttin in work getting up early and working late!


----------



## payfred

I guess I take this shit more serious than most


----------



## payfred

I'll be got damn if my leadership is called into question!!


----------



## Juxes_One

Kool! Like I said I will show u better than I can tell u.. n I still fuckS Wit USO!


----------



## Juxes_One

Wut did u do?


----------



## Juxes_One

O ok I see tht rear end! Sweet...


----------



## Juxes_One

64 CRAWLING said:


> RIP KMG FROM ABOVE THE LAW!!





regal ryda said:


> Okay I'll be the 1st to say this you 2 muthafuckas need a "Beer Summit" and take your argument/dissagreement/ club issue to a private forum, we all about love and unity up in here, hope y'all work it out


I'm kool... I have no problem wit Fred thts my guy! But a closed mouth don't get feed... Solo ryder, prospect, or Prez.. like he said we all men, so I'm a speak up wen I see my Prez slipping.. no harm no foul! Peace n luv uffin:


----------



## Juxes_One

O Yea prospects do have a voice! N I been building cars b4 I met u Fred... I'm no rookie 2 cars only lowriders... Wen I got my car it was not running nor had hydros! A real MOTHERFUCKER named low4ever helped me get my PIECE OF SHIT! Working.. only him n me kno exactly where my car is! n my car can out ride tht lac on ne street.. Has ne 1 ever seen Fred drive tht lac? Or even hit a switch on tht trailor baby! Now tht 64 its a different story.. i vote low4ever as Prez!


----------



## payfred

Weekend dippin or driving to work it don't matter









Then come to a show and put my shit on jackstands


----------



## payfred

I'm done this like a CEO fussing with the guy in the mailroom. 

People will start forgetting who's in charge...

I ain't got shit to prove LOL


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Why is dude so mad? ..and payfred you ain't.have to prove nothing...seeing brothers like you , Mr mars, skim and others doing it , as obviously made someone upset lol


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Weekend dippin or driving to work it don't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then come to a show and put my shit on jackstands


:shocked::h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

LOOKS LIKE AS THA SPOKES TURN HAS ANOTHER CHANNEL LOL

WEST UP EVERYONE LOOKIN GOOD AND KEEP UP THE G WORK ALL:420:


----------



## Juxes_One

I'm on ESPN! Go LAKERS! N Ray Allen a mark!


----------



## low4ever

Payfred and Juxez_one not the place fam. Both of you are like brothas to me. This shit needs to be deleted. For one, pick up the phone and call each other. I have both numbers if they are needed call me. This shit here could easily been avoided. To people who don' t know, you wouldn't understand nothing about the chapter or the people from post on LIL, would take way too much time. We all got differences, simple and plain. I don't agree with any of the back and forth. Legitimate complaints on both ends. Thats why as family shit could be handled differently. Mutha fuckas always putting in work on both sides. I have worked on both cars plus my own. Lets not forget!!! Anyways keep building and ridin my ******. ONE


----------



## rivman

payfred said:


> I guess I take this shit more serious than most


Quoted fo muthafukkin troof!

Sup Fred!


----------



## cripn8ez

rivman said:


> Quoted fo muthafukkin troof!
> 
> Sup Fred!


Hey ur not BLK?


----------



## Cuban Dave

payfred said:


> If you are not rich (like most of us here) you gotta make sacrifices to put together something nice and that's the only way! Sacrifices that how real riders do it...
> 
> 
> Any asshole can talk till they're blue in the face about building some shit. Real mothafuckas DO IT


Very well said!:thumbsup:


----------



## Juxes_One

Kool!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Juxes_One

http://youtu.be/dP5Ct205JwI


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

payfred said:


> Weekend dippin or driving to work it don't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then come to a show and put my shit on jackstands


Thats wuz up! real rider shit


----------



## Juxes_One

http://youtu.be/-6ebutx-Fww


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

MR. MARS said:


> I still got my Powder blue 61 rag and my green 67 on 22s
> 
> the red 61 rag im leanin on with all the graffiti in the background is Andy that makes the Adex dumps car he still got it


What happened to the green 63 n blue 64 rags?


----------



## MR. MARS

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> What happened to the green 63 n blue 64 rags?


went to japan


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

MR. MARS said:


> went to japan


----------



## Juxes_One

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.reverbnation.com%2Fopen_graph%2Fsong%2F13621720%3F1336410755&h=rAQFQ4Dv4AQH7LmSu4y3Th5LiVfNUVoQ0Ai5xtFVqCVdQrw:wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Lolzies. I'm prolly the only dude on here who'd be screwing himself by not paying child support. My childsupport check comes right to my hand out of my babymomma's. Her and my kid live with me in my house. :facepalm: lolzies. thats how you keep the food stamps and passport crackin..


AND THE COUNTY JUST DOCUMENTED ALL THIS SHIT ^^:loco:


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> haha mines dont get shit cuz i have custody of all my kids haha real talk ole BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHA


GOT DAMN! HAHAHAHAHA LMMF-ASS-OFF:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> If you are not rich (like most of us here) you gotta make sacrifices to put together something nice and that's the only way! Sacrifices that how real riders do it...
> 
> 
> Any asshole can talk till they're blue in the face about building some shit. Real mothafuckas DO IT


SAY WORD! AND SAY IT AGAIN


----------



## 187PURE

N.O.Bricks said:


> I was still wearing dickies and t-shirts every day cause my car budget was the only vice i could afford.Shit still to this day i drink 40s cause there just 2.25.I put my patron money under my hood:thumbsup:


$2.25?! WHAT THE FUCK?? WHERE?


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> AND THE COUNTY JUST DOCUMENTED ALL THIS SHIT ^^:loco:


Yup, they on layitlow lowriding too. lolz. I don't care, I carry my own insurance on her too. Just passport = no co-pays/everythign free. Her mom woul dbe the one getting screwed. lolz As for food stamps.. Two bums fighting over a ham sammich..


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Yup, they on layitlow lowriding too. lolz. I don't care, I carry my own insurance on her too. Just passport = no co-pays/everythign free. Her mom woul dbe the one getting screwed. lolz As for food stamps.. Two bums fighting over a ham sammich..


:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

NOT TAKING SIDES ON THIS ONE.. THIS IS JUST A TESTIMONY.. FRED YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG HOMIE.. REAL RIDER SHIT RIGHT THERE.. LOTTA FOOLS ('SPECIALLY OUT HERE IN PHILLY) DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE.. THE DRIVE AND THE PASSION.. IT'S DEEPER THAN I CAN STROKE THESE KEYS INTO WORDS.. LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I'VE SEEN RIDERS COME AND GO FOR OVER 20 YEARS (IT JUST WAS'NT FOR THEM).. THEY GET MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN AND THEY'RE THRU LOL! NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT, BUT I'VE LOST WOMEN OVER THIS THAT COULD'NT COMPROMISE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LIFE-STYLE.. EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S ABOUT YOUR FAMILY.. SO DON'T GET UP THERE AND GET ALL SELF-RIGHTEOUS OR USE FAMILY EXCUSES BECAUSE YOU HAVE AN UNFINISHED CAR.. NOT POINTING THE FINGER, BUT IT'S ALMOST ANOTHER FORM OF PLAYER HATING, OR FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.. EVERYONE AT SOME POINT GETS A LITTLE DISCOURAGED.. THAT'S WHEN YOU REACH OUT AND ASK FOR HELP.. NETWORK WITH PEOPLE.. AND THE GOOD THING IS, 'USO' IS ONE OF THEE TOP CLUBS THAT LOOKS OUT FOR THEIR BROTHERS.. AND AS FAR AS HELP, I NEVER REALLY GOT ANY IN PHILLY BECAUSE IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER CITY.. I HAD TO DO EVERYTHING BY MYSELF.. THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL PATIENCE.. BUT GUESS WHAT? AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S A WHOLE LOT SWEETER BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU DID IT YOUR DAMN SELF! MIKE I THINK I OUT TALKED YOU THIS TIME LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> NOT TAKING SIDES ON THIS ONE.. THIS IS JUST A TESTIMONY.. FRED YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG HOMIE.. REAL RIDER SHIT RIGHT THERE.. LOTTA FOOLS ('SPECIALLY OUT HERE IN PHILLY) DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE.. THE DRIVE AND THE PASSION.. IT'S DEEPER THAN I CAN STROKE THESE KEYS INTO WORDS.. LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I'VE SEEN RIDERS COME AND GO FOR OVER 20 YEARS (IT JUST WAS'NT FOR THEM).. THEY GET MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN AND THEY'RE THRU LOL! NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT, BUT I'VE LOST WOMEN OVER THIS THAT COULD'NT COMPROMISE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LIFE-STYLE.. EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S ABOUT YOUR FAMILY.. SO DON'T GET UP THERE AND GET ALL SELF-RIGHTEOUS OR USE FAMILY EXCUSES BECAUSE YOU HAVE AN UNFINISHED CAR.. NOT POINTING THE FINGER, BUT IT'S ALMOST ANOTHER FORM OF PLAYER HATING, OR FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.. EVERYONE AT SOME POINT GETS A LITTLE DISCOURAGED.. THAT'S WHEN YOU REACH OUT AND ASK FOR HELP.. NETWORK WITH PEOPLE.. AND THE GOOD THING IS, 'USO' IS ONE OF THEE TOP CLUBS THAT LOOKS OUT FOR THEIR BROTHERS.. AND AS FAR AS HELP, I NEVER REALLY GOT ANY IN PHILLY BECAUSE IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER CITY.. I HAD TO DO EVERYTHING BY MYSELF.. THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL PATIENCE.. BUT GUESS WHAT? AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S A WHOLE LOT SWEETER BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU DID IT YOUR DAMN SELF! MIKE I THINK I OUT TALKED YOU THIS TIME LOL


yup. x2 on uso's great networking resources, they take very well care of their own. what a priveledge. We had to forge our own networking community between us handful of 20 something year olds. We do good to have a house and/or garage but we keep each other on top... Sepaking of which, here's a pic of my dude tyler's car who crashed. into tha tbuilding the other week.. St. Louis guys already got us another clip. $25. WHer edey do dat at? Exactly!


























We're prolly gonna need a frame. Not feelin the frame rack on this one guys.


----------



## 187PURE

IF YOU NEED A FRAME, CHUCK IT AND GET ANOTHER CAR.. CUTDOGS COME EASY


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn, sittin here lookin at it pisses me off. We had just buffed that turd.


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> IF YOU NEED A FRAME, CHUCK IT AND GET ANOTHER CAR.. CUTDOGS COME EASY


REal bodymen fix cars. Fake ones replace em.


----------



## Ole School 97

187PURE said:


> NOT TAKING SIDES ON THIS ONE.. THIS IS JUST A TESTIMONY.. FRED YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG HOMIE.. REAL RIDER SHIT RIGHT THERE.. LOTTA FOOLS ('SPECIALLY OUT HERE IN PHILLY) DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE.. THE DRIVE AND THE PASSION.. IT'S DEEPER THAN I CAN STROKE THESE KEYS INTO WORDS.. LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I'VE SEEN RIDERS COME AND GO FOR OVER 20 YEARS (IT JUST WAS'NT FOR THEM).. THEY GET MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN AND THEY'RE THRU LOL! NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT, BUT I'VE LOST WOMEN OVER THIS THAT COULD'NT COMPROMISE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LIFE-STYLE.. EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S ABOUT YOUR FAMILY.. SO DON'T GET UP THERE AND GET ALL SELF-RIGHTEOUS OR USE FAMILY EXCUSES BECAUSE YOU HAVE AN UNFINISHED CAR.. NOT POINTING THE FINGER, BUT IT'S ALMOST ANOTHER FORM OF PLAYER HATING, OR FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.. EVERYONE AT SOME POINT GETS A LITTLE DISCOURAGED.. THAT'S WHEN YOU REACH OUT AND ASK FOR HELP.. NETWORK WITH PEOPLE.. AND THE GOOD THING IS, 'USO' IS ONE OF THEE TOP CLUBS THAT LOOKS OUT FOR THEIR BROTHERS.. AND AS FAR AS HELP, I NEVER REALLY GOT ANY IN PHILLY BECAUSE IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER CITY.. I HAD TO DO EVERYTHING BY MYSELF.. THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL PATIENCE.. BUT GUESS WHAT? AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S A WHOLE LOT SWEETER BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU DID IT YOUR DAMN SELF! MIKE I THINK I OUT TALKED YOU THIS TIME LOL


WOW! One has to have the passion to feel the passion of your words...This lowrider thang of ours boderlines being religious in a sense and is not to be confused with a hobby or fad by no means. Very well spoken 187...On this ridda shit.


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> REal bodymen fix cars. Fake ones replace em.


I'm thinking frame too, but 250 bux, and 2 weekends and yall back to waiting on paint again


----------



## littlerascle59

Lowriding mike if y'all not gonna use those grilles lemme get'em.(seriously)
But yeah that's fucked up what happened to that car damn. 
Reminds me of what happened to mine in 08. An 86 year old lady thought her gas pedal was her brakes and T-boned my T-top Cutlass. :tears:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> REal bodymen fix cars. Fake ones replace em.


I HEAR YOU THERE.. BUT SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO CONSIDER SOME THINGS:

1. HOW MUCH DO I HAVE INTO THE CAR?

2. IF I KEEP IT, SHOULD I GO WITH A WRAPPED FRAME THIS TIME AROUND?

3. HOW MUCH DO I LIKE/LOVE THIS CAR? DO I WANNA STEP MY GAME UP TO A MORE QUALITY* VEHICLE (e.g. 62 IMPALA)?
*quality is relative and only depends on the person's taste

4. HOW LONG HAVE I HAD THIS VEHICLE? AM I REALLY STARTING TO GET TOO ATTACHED TO IT?

THESE ARE QUESTIONS THAT MAKE YOU SAY.. "Hmmmmm" (IN MY ARSENIO HALL VOICE)

ABOUT 8 YEARS AGO, I WRECKED MY 4 DOOR CADI.. I WAS REALLY ATTACHED TO THAT CAR.. GOT A LOTTA PUSSY IN THAT CAR.. EVERYWHERE I WENT PEOPLE WAS POINTING AND SMILING.. WAS SO MUCH IN A HURRY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER, I DID A FRAME OFF WITH NO WRAPPING, THRU ON THE FRONT CLIP, THEN OFF TO THE BOOTH.. IT LOOKED GOOD. THEN I THINK BACK AND I'M LIKE DAMN.. FOR THE MONEY I SPENT, I COULD HAVE GOT ANOTHER CADI, RIPPED OUT MY SETUP, AND PAINTED IT BACK THE SAME DAMN COLOR LMAO


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> I'm thinking frame too, but 250 bux, and 2 weekends and yall back to waiting on paint again


Exactly, even cheaper and quicker w/ us. g-body PARTS are plentiful. whoel g-bodies AREN'T. Brent is gettign rid of everything at pitbull, bout to see if he got a g-body frome for cheep. if not, we got a couple that need bodies pulled of em anywayz so... Plus we deep, with everybody workin we can have tha tcar in primer again in 1 weekend. If budget is right, even shoot it that same weekend, give a week to cure, cut and buff dat ho.



littlerascle59 said:


> Lowriding mike if y'all not gonna use those grilles lemme get'em.(seriously)
> But yeah that's fucked up what happened to that car damn.
> Reminds me of what happened to mine in 08. An 86 year old lady thought her gas pedal was her brakes and T-boned my T-top Cutlass. :tears:


Sucks,I'll ahve to aks him. They're really getting hard to come by in good condition.



187PURE said:


> I HEAR YOU THERE.. BUT SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO CONSIDER SOME THINGS:
> 
> 1. HOW MUCH DO I HAVE INTO THE CAR?
> 
> 2. IF I KEEP IT, SHOULD I GO WITH A WRAPPED FRAME THIS TIME AROUND?
> 
> 3. HOW MUCH DO I LIKE/LOVE THIS CAR? DO I WANNA STEP MY GAME UP TO A MORE QUALITY* VEHICLE (e.g. 62 IMPALA)?
> *quality is relative and only depends on the person's taste
> 
> 4. HOW LONG HAVE I HAD THIS VEHICLE? AM I REALLY STARTING TO GET TOO ATTACHED TO IT?
> 
> THESE ARE QUESTIONS THAT MAKE YOU SAY.. "Hmmmmm" (IN MY ARSENIO HALL VOICE)
> 
> ABOUT 8 YEARS AGO, I WRECKED MY 4 DOOR CADI.. I WAS REALLY ATTACHED TO THAT CAR.. GOT A LOTTA PUSSY IN THAT CAR.. EVERYWHERE I WENT PEOPLE WAS POINTING AND SMILING.. WAS SO MUCH IN A HURRY TO PUT IT BACK TOGETHER, I DID A FRAME OFF WITH NO WRAPPING, THRU ON THE FRONT CLIP, THEN OFF TO THE BOOTH.. IT LOOKED GOOD. THEN I THINK BACK AND I'M LIKE DAMN.. FOR THE MONEY I SPENT, I COULD HAVE GOT ANOTHER CADI, RIPPED OUT MY SETUP, AND PAINTED IT BACK THE SAME DAMN COLOR LMAO


I feelz you on the strappin gthe frame part, but it ain't that serious, long as we don't break any bolts, we can swap this out like nothing for super cheep. Good luck finding another rust free t-top body in Kentucky. I can find your 4 door caddy's body all day long.


----------



## payfred

Ay I appreciate all you homies who quoted me with something positive to say  

I have no idea why anybody would come on here attempting to embarrass me. That was some bitch ass shit. 

To the homie who was asking, "why is he so mad?"....turns out the ***** read my signature and took it personally LOL If the shoe fits, wear that shit!

Instead of calling me 1 on 1 this fool publicly tries me?? Then privately tries to apologize? You got me FUCKED UP

Still come to the next meeting though, so I can tell you to kick rocks FACE TO FACE MAN TO MAN. 

Cause I'm a man about mine


----------



## littlerascle59

Lowridingmike said:


> Exactly, even cheaper and quicker w/ us. g-body PARTS are plentiful. whoel g-bodies AREN'T. Brent is gettign rid of everything at pitbull, bout to see if he got a g-body frome for cheep. if not, we got a couple that need bodies pulled of em anywayz so... Plus we deep, with everybody workin we can have tha tcar in primer again in 1 weekend. If budget is right, even shoot it that same weekend, give a week to cure, cut and buff dat ho.
> 
> 
> Sucks,I'll ahve to aks him. They're really getting hard to come by in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> I feelz you on the strappin gthe frame part, but it ain't that serious, long as we don't break any bolts, we can swap this out like nothing for super cheep. *Good luck finding another rust free t-top body in Kentucky.* I can find your 4 door caddy's body all day long.


Same here in Mississippi too but y'alls cars prolly rust from bottom up in Ky here it rust from top down normally. I thought about junkin mine after mine got T-boned but I decided I'm gonna keep it and replace the b-pillar and quarter panel. Oh saw in another thread you went to UTI. I went in 01(Houston, TX campus).


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Ay I appreciate all you homies who quoted me with something positive to say
> 
> I have no idea why anybody would come on here attempting to embarrass me. That was some bitch ass shit.
> 
> To the homie who was asking, "why is he so mad?"....turns out the ***** read my signature and took it personally LOL If the shoe fits, wear that shit!
> 
> Instead of calling me 1 on 1 this fool publicly tries me?? Then privately tries to apologize? You got me FUCKED UP
> 
> Still come to the next meeting though, so I can tell you to kick rocks FACE TO FACE MAN TO MAN.
> 
> Cause I'm a man about mine



well then...


littlerascle59 said:


> Same here in Mississippi too but y'alls cars prolly rust from bottom up in Ky here it rust from top down normally. I thought about junkin mine after mine got T-boned but I decided I'm gonna keep it and replace the b-pillar and quarter panel. Oh saw in another thread you went to UTI. I went in 01(Houston, TX campus).


Yeha fix it if you can. Ours rust from bottom up but t-tops is particular rust from both end inward.lolz t-tops usually have nasty doors, top seals around that area where the wheather stripping goes, windsheild pillar rust, I mean just all over rust. almost not even worth building for the time and $$ in metal repair. And yeah I went to Glendale Heights campus (northwest chicago) lived there a few yrs, I did my auto/diesel thing, then come to find out I didn't even like that feild of work professionally. So now it's schoolin on the licensed optician end, almost there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

187PURE said:


> $2.25?! WHAT THE FUCK?? WHERE?


New Orleans homie


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## Juxes_One

187PURE said:


> NOT TAKING SIDES ON THIS ONE.. THIS IS JUST A TESTIMONY.. FRED YOU DOING THE DAMN THANG HOMIE.. REAL RIDER SHIT RIGHT THERE.. LOTTA FOOLS ('SPECIALLY OUT HERE IN PHILLY) DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE.. THE DRIVE AND THE PASSION.. IT'S DEEPER THAN I CAN STROKE THESE KEYS INTO WORDS.. LIKE I SAID BEFORE, I'VE SEEN RIDERS COME AND GO FOR OVER 20 YEARS (IT JUST WAS'NT FOR THEM).. THEY GET MAYBE A GOOD 2 YEAR RUN AND THEY'RE THRU LOL! NOTHING TO BRAG ABOUT, BUT I'VE LOST WOMEN OVER THIS THAT COULD'NT COMPROMISE WHEN IT COMES TO THIS LIFE-STYLE.. EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S ABOUT YOUR FAMILY.. SO DON'T GET UP THERE AND GET ALL SELF-RIGHTEOUS OR USE FAMILY EXCUSES BECAUSE YOU HAVE AN UNFINISHED CAR.. NOT POINTING THE FINGER, BUT IT'S ALMOST ANOTHER FORM OF PLAYER HATING, OR FEELING SORRY FOR YOUR SELF.. EVERYONE AT SOME POINT GETS A LITTLE DISCOURAGED.. THAT'S WHEN YOU REACH OUT AND ASK FOR HELP.. NETWORK WITH PEOPLE.. AND THE GOOD THING IS, 'USO' IS ONE OF THEE TOP CLUBS THAT LOOKS OUT FOR THEIR BROTHERS.. AND AS FAR AS HELP, I NEVER REALLY GOT ANY IN PHILLY BECAUSE IT'S NOT A LOWRIDER CITY.. I HAD TO DO EVERYTHING BY MYSELF.. THAT'S WHAT YOU CALL PATIENCE.. BUT GUESS WHAT? AT THE END OF THE DAY, IT'S A WHOLE LOT SWEETER BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU DID IT YOUR DAMN SELF! MIKE I THINK I OUT TALKED YOU THIS TIME LOL


RIGHT!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

payfred said:


> Ay I appreciate all you homies who quoted me with something positive to say
> 
> I have no idea why anybody would come on here attempting to embarrass me. That was some bitch ass shit.
> 
> To the homie who was asking, "why is he so mad?"....turns out the ***** read my signature and took it personally LOL If the shoe fits, wear that shit!
> 
> Instead of calling me 1 on 1 this fool publicly tries me?? Then privately tries to apologize? You got me FUCKED UP
> 
> Still come to the next meeting though, so I can tell you to kick rocks FACE TO FACE MAN TO MAN.
> 
> Cause I'm a man about mine


You know how it is Fred,some people just are not cut out for this USO thang.If it was easy everyboby would do it!No one can be mad @ you for defending yourself!You know we gunna keep on doing our thang homie!!!


----------



## Juxes_One

:drama:uffin::guns::machinegun::twak::dunno::drama::fool2::inout::finger::machinegun::thumbsdown::biggrin::banghead:hno::buttkick::werd::angel:


----------



## claudio1433

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid651.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu237%2Fclaudio1433%2F1983cadillacfleetwoodbroughamdelegancecoupe.mp4">


----------



## claudio1433




----------



## Skim

wtf


----------



## Juxes_One

^ Right!


----------



## MR. MARS

Skim said:


> wtf


dam bro just looked at yo 61 rag thats some hell of a stitchin u doin u gone cut that or stock


----------



## Juxes_One

:tears:


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> GOT DAMN! HAHAHAHAHA LMMF-ASS-OFF:roflmao:



haha real talk fucc a greedy bitch tht wants to get her hair dun and nails and dont spend shit on the kids now i have it all kids and my money and my kids look sharp haha.

thts y i havent got down with my cars or travel alot these past yrs cuz i have custody and my new twins and them being disabled plus my son haha takes alot to do the family 1st then work on cars but i stay n the game and still makes things happen. i c it like this take care ur fam exspecialy ur kids cuz WHEN they grow up the rt they will make it big and then they will b gone and they can buy u all the lowriders u want for being a great father haha.......

WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE TTT IF IT AINT FAMILY IT AINT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JUST SAYING MY WAY NOT SPEAKING ON ANY OF THE ABOVE TOPIC I CARE LESS ABOUT OTHER SQOOBLES HAVE A G DAY ALLL...


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Skim

MR. MARS said:


> dam bro just looked at yo 61 rag thats some hell of a stitchin u doin u gone cut that or stock


Naw its getting cut for sure.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

MR. MARS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

claudio1433 said:


>


OOO-KAY.. THEY'RE d'ELEGANCE SEATS.. AND :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> haha real talk fucc a greedy bitch tht wants to get her hair dun and nails and dont spend shit on the kids now i have it all kids and my money and my kids look sharp haha.
> 
> thts y i havent got down with my cars or travel alot these past yrs cuz i have custody and my new twins and them being disabled plus my son haha takes alot to do the family 1st then work on cars but i stay n the game and still makes things happen. i c it like this take care ur fam exspecialy ur kids cuz WHEN they grow up the rt they will make it big and then they will b gone and they can buy u all the lowriders u want for being a great father haha.......
> 
> WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE TTT IF IT AINT FAMILY IT AINT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> JUST SAYING MY WAY NOT SPEAKING ON ANY OF THE ABOVE TOPIC I CARE LESS ABOUT OTHER SQOOBLES HAVE A G DAY ALLL...


I REMEMBER MINE TRIED TO TAKE ME TO COURT.. HOW COULD YOU BE THAT DUMB AND THAT BLATANT WHEN DHS GAVE THEM TO ME!! THE JUDGE STOOD UP AND SHOUTED HER ASS UNDER THE CHAIR.. BY THE TIME HE WAS THRU WITH HER DUMB ASS, HER HEAD WAS NO BIGGER THAN A MUSTARD SEED LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> I REMEMBER MINE TRIED TO TAKE ME TO COURT.. HOW COULD YOU BE THAT DUMB AND THAT BLATANT WHEN DHS GAVE THEM TO ME!! THE JUDGE STOOD UP AND SHOUTED HER ASS UNDER THE CHAIR.. BY THE TIME HE WAS THRU WITH HER DUMB ASS, HER HEAD WAS NO BIGGER THAN A MUSTARD SEED LOL


Lmao kids r our future u know....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

cripn8ez said:


> Lmao kids r our future u know....


and wu tang is for the babies...


----------



## 187PURE

.TODD said:


> my regal couldnt drive locked up because of what you see here this is my regal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to much differential roll had i had had a more custom drive shaft i wouldnt of had binding locked up ill wont be having that problem again.with a properly build drive shaft you should never have any binding all the way up or all the way down period.most drive shafts in cars today are just GOOD ENOUGH and not perfect and overtime we accepted you either can ride all the way locked up or all the way down im here to say F THAT SHIT


I GOT THOSE TRAILERS ON MY CADI.. THE LOWERS PUSHED THE REAR BACK.. NOW MY REAR TRANNY SEAL LEAKS


----------



## cripn8ez

ONE8SEVEN said:


> and wu tang is for the babies...


Fucc the WU tht shit is garbadge for the birds not kids bubble guppies is for kids hahahaha


----------



## Lowridingmike

this topic has more lolzies that it has had in a long time. Comedy Central. I feelz ya'll on taking care of the kids. Mine looks TOO much like me not to love her to death. Plus she's fun to be around, mom's had to work the past two wks 2nd shift so it's been us time lately and she's WAY mor epeaceful than the grown one. lolz My own mom came over last night and was like, "damn it's quiet, sad one eprsonmakes that much differance.." :smh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

cripn8ez said:


> Fucc the WU tht shit is garbadge for the birds not kids bubble guppies is for kids hahahaha


:facepalm:


----------



## low4ever

Damn the drama continues huh? Peaceful topic getting filled with BS. I was enjoying the schooling from some true OG's. Hope you guys are finished with your discussion. Back on topic......PLEASE!!!


----------



## low4ever

Big Snow!!!! Whaddup OG triple, triple?


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Damn the drama continues huh? Peaceful topic getting filled with BS. I was enjoying the schooling from some true OG's. Hope you guys are finished with your discussion. Back on topic......PLEASE!!!


Oh yeah its done :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

MR. MARS said:


> dam bro just looked at yo 61 rag thats some hell of a stitchin u doin u gone cut that or stock


NT cut errrthang :thumbsup:


----------



## Juxes_One

http://youtu.be/yo5FCb4KbJ8
im done.. i just needed sum MOTIVATION! THANX :werd:


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> this topic has more lolzies that it has had in a long time. Comedy Central. I feelz ya'll on taking care of the kids. Mine looks TOO much like me not to love her to death. Plus she's fun to be around, mom's had to work the past two wks 2nd shift so it's been us time lately and she's WAY mor epeaceful than the grown one. lolz My own mom came over last night and was like, "damn it's quiet, sad one eprsonmakes that much differance.." :smh:


shit i didnt have a pops didnt meet cuz till i was 37 3 yrs ago and i was not impressed at all lol so i love my kids for ever and will do ANYTHING for them if tht means STOP PROGRESS on my ride then it b or sell to get my kids rt then it b cars r everywhere ur kids are worth way more then a fuccin car shit i had to sell my 64 ss to take care of my son ryder issues hey then thts wht i did and im still riding tight and reppin the west to the fullest just my rabbling but way i feel. if a person puts a club and car b4 there kids i think u have ur prioritys n wacced just my thought.

i love my cars and club but kids 1st

WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE TTTT


----------



## cripn8ez

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :facepalm:



THOUGHT UD LIKE THT HAHA:loco:


----------



## cripn8ez

low4ever said:


> Big Snow!!!! Whaddup OG triple, triple?



:wave: WEST GOOD MY BRUTHA MAN BEEN AWHILE HOW U BEEN AND PROGRESS ON THT KILLA RIDE:thumbsup: GET AT ME HOMIE ALL IS G THIS WAY JUST TRYIN TO GET THESE CARS UP TO PAR U KNOW AND FAM HAPPY ALSO LOL. TEXT ME HOMIE I NEED UR HOOK UP

YES WAY TO MUCH DRAMA N THIS TOPIC ( AS THA SPOKES TURN ) MOST THIS SHIT NEEDS TO B ON FONE PERSON OR PMS?


----------



## cripn8ez

HEY I HAVE A BUNCH OF PARTS FOR SALE CHECC OUT MY TOPIC THANX


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> shit i didnt have a pops didnt meet cuz till i was 37 3 yrs ago and i was not impressed at all lol so i love my kids for ever and will do ANYTHING for them if tht means STOP PROGRESS on my ride then it b or sell to get my kids rt then it b cars r everywhere ur kids are worth way more then a fuccin car shit i had to sell my 64 ss to take care of my son ryder issues hey then thts wht i did and im still riding tight and reppin the west to the fullest just my rabbling but way i feel. if a person puts a club and car b4 there kids i think u have ur prioritys n wacced just my thought.
> 
> i love my cars and club but kids 1st
> 
> WESTSIDE CC CHARLOTTE TTTT


:thumbsup: Exactly the reason I haven't post progress. Gotta be patient til thigns are taken care of.


----------



## MR. MARS

My buddy just brought this down from Frisco Today


----------



## no joke

MR. MARS said:


> My buddy just brought this down from Frisco Today


nice :thumbsup:, that was the car that dude was selling it for his father in law, i was suprised it lasted that long for sale


----------



## payfred

Finally got the engine & transmission back in the 4 this past weekend


----------



## payfred

This is how it looked when I bought the car last year...










Pretty happy with the progress but I got a gang of work to do still


----------



## 187PURE

Didn't look bad last year.. this is the thing that keeps us moving.. progress and upgrades


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> This is how it looked when I bought the car last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with the progress but I got a gang of work to do still


LOOK'S GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MR. MARS said:


> My buddy just brought this down from Frisco Today


true rider right here nice pics homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> This is how it looked when I bought the car last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with the progress but I got a gang of work to do still


 looking good dawg.


----------



## chevy_boy

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## SIRDRAKE

*fred,,,,can i have my chrome back......lol*




payfred said:


> This is how it looked when I bought the car last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with the progress but I got a gang of work to do still


----------



## SIRDRAKE

thats a great statement there homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,u allmost brought a tear to my eyes....snow this message is for you homie


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Didn't look bad last year.. this is the thing that keeps us moving.. progress and upgrades





P.E. PREZ said:


> LOOK'S GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup::h5:





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking good dawg.


Thanks homies the love is much appreciated forreal :h5:



SIRDRAKE said:


>


What chrome you talkinbout foolio


----------



## sic713

ride height..


----------



## cripn8ez

SIRDRAKE said:


> thats a great statement there homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,u allmost brought a tear to my eyes....snow this message is for you homie



:420::h5:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

SIRDRAKE said:


>


Motivation:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

TTT


----------



## SHAMROCK

anybody in Az


----------



## cripn8ez

http://youtu.be/nhzTzkym50g


----------



## Lowridingmike

been putting in work. my homie kenny's transmission went out so....
we got another 350 turbo for a dolla, and shoved it int eh trunk of a honda accord.









Pulled thatmofo in the garage knowing if it didnt get fixed we'd have no reverse to get it out.lolz yyou could start it in park and if ou didn't have your foot on teh brake it owuld take off, stuck in low 1.









A few spare pieces and 20 min later...









And dat bad mofo was outta here.









This foo was happy, all the free labor and $100 he was riding again.









so we had to ride right?









Sho nuff!









And thats what friends/club is for, when the vp gets his hands just as dirty if not dirt_er than you, ya might have a new friend. lolz next is dropping my motor. I know I'll have good help, this si the same guy that hel[ed me pull it from the 77 monte it came out of in the first place.








_


----------



## pitbull166

It's been a while since I came in here.. But dont think I stop Ridding!!!! 

Sold my Fleet










Grabbed a Coupe! In the process of a maker over NOW!!


----------



## cripn8ez

lookin good guys keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

Lowridingmike said:


> been putting in work. my homie kenny's transmission went out so....
> we got another 350 turbo for a dolla, and shoved it int eh trunk of a honda accord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled thatmofo in the garage knowing if it didnt get fixed we'd have no reverse to get it out.lolz yyou could start it in park and if ou didn't have your foot on teh brake it owuld take off, stuck in low 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few spare pieces and 20 min later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dat bad mofo was outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This foo was happy, all the free labor and $100 he was riding again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we had to ride right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho nuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats what friends/club is for, when the vp gets his hands just as dirty if not dirt_er than you, ya might have a new friend. lolz next is dropping my motor. I know I'll have good help, this si the same guy that hel[ed me pull it from the 77 monte it came out of in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## Skim

just got back this morning tulsa individuals picnic. 2nd year in a row. 12 hours on the freeway there and back including cruising the town the night before the picnic. she made it it no prob except for a blow out but i had a spare. Me and my club brother Big Bob with the candy green 63 and LaMark with the big body.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider




----------



## littlerascle59

Lowridingmike said:


> been putting in work. my homie kenny's transmission went out so....
> we got another 350 turbo for a dolla, and shoved it int eh trunk of a honda accord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled thatmofo in the garage knowing if it didnt get fixed we'd have no reverse to get it out.lolz yyou could start it in park and if ou didn't have your foot on teh brake it owuld take off, stuck in low 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few spare pieces and 20 min later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dat bad mofo was outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This foo was happy, all the free labor and $100 he was riding again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we had to ride right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho nuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats what friends/club is for, when the vp gets his hands just as dirty if not dirt_er than you, ya might have a new friend. lolz next is dropping my motor. I know I'll have good help, this si the same guy that hel[ed me pull it from the 77 monte it came out of in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _





pitbull166 said:


> It's been a while since I came in here.. But dont think I stop Ridding!!!!
> 
> Sold my Fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed a Coupe! In the process of a maker over NOW!!





Skim said:


> just got back this morning tulsa individuals picnic. 2nd year in a row. 12 hours on the freeway there and back including cruising the town the night before the picnic. she made it it no prob except for a blow out but i had a spare. Me and my club brother Big Bob with the candy green 63 and LaMark with the big body.


----------



## Cuban Dave

Skim said:


> just got back this morning tulsa individuals picnic. 2nd year in a row. 12 hours on the freeway there and back including cruising the town the night before the picnic. she made it it no prob except for a blow out but i had a spare. Me and my club brother Big Bob with the candy green 63 and LaMark with the big body.


Another blow out? At least you was prepared this time.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> just got back this morning tulsa individuals picnic. 2nd year in a row. 12 hours on the freeway there and back including cruising the town the night before the picnic. she made it it no prob except for a blow out but i had a spare. Me and my club brother Big Bob with the candy green 63 and LaMark with the big body.


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Mike and Skim puttin in work in different states :werd:


----------



## 187PURE

IS THAT D-MAC's OLD LAC?


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Mike and Skim puttin in work in different states :werd:


married to the highways


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> IS THAT D-MAC's OLD LAC?


yes its my club member LaMark's car now


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> yes its my club member LaMark's car now


DMAC ROLLING THAT CLEAN TRE NOW.. NEXT YEAR IS MY YEAR FOR A TREY OR FOUR:x:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Cuban Dave said:


> Another blow out? At least you was prepared this time.


Thats what I'm saying, you tryna keep up with me. Lac+13's+ 2hrs a day+the freeway= Stocks in uniroyal. lolz



payfred said:


> Mike and Skim puttin in work in different states :werd:


Fo sho. I never sleep.



Skim said:


> married to the highways


I'm tryna get a divorce, working ona down payment for a honda as we speak. lolz Shits gotta stop.


----------



## Lowridingmike

BLack lowriding in scale... Here's a few snaps of what I've gotten done so far on this buildoff car.

my weak start compared to some of the other guys!

and here we go!








Fresh in the box...








I hate foil, I hate tapework, but even more than any of that, I HATE OPENING DOORS!!! Oh well, doos open mayne. gas brake dip.









Some detail parts plug wires, copper, resin goodies, amps screens, revell and amt 62 impala parts will be getting used for detail, no promo bottom for this amt..








Some more revell 62 impala 409 parts and some suspension..








My jams when I'm workin..lolz








oh lets do it!

gunshots wrang out...








the trunk went kaplow!








Amt '62 chassis that I using









Gotta decide on a color and fast! black, lilac, brandywine, and root beer are the 4 kolors I've been bouncing back and forth on.. All else fails can't lose with a good ol' silver/blue mix!








Terrible pic w/ the flash on but got the door panels opened.









Hiiii yahh!









This is due to my hero Tbone11, i saw him do this once and just had to try. glove box open!









Revell core support and fenderwells, amt firewall, all '62









AMT bottom fits nicely..









Okay, It's almost perfect.









Poor blade. had a hard life. Got this done, housework, alot of laundry, got paid twice, had my daughter all day, wore her ass out now she's knocked I can wind down and watch a movie or something.. Good off day.








zzzzzzzzzzzzzz....









Woulda been a nice day to cruise...Srry homie (thats not me in the pic lolz), thats another day's battle.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just a few thigns to show my style to those who don't know how I get down on the scale tip..




























































































Theres plenty more where that came from! literally millions.


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> DMAC ROLLING THAT CLEAN TRE NOW.. NEXT YEAR IS MY YEAR FOR A TREY OR FOUR:x:


Dmac comin out with a rag deuce soon.


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> Dmac comin out with a rag deuce soon.


I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING WRONG.. I GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING WRONG.. I GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP


 Naw homie. Its just like u told me... "In due time things will come"


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Naw homie. Its just like u told me... "In due time things will come"


NEXT YEAR I WILL BE GETTING ME A CHEVY.. A DUCE TREY OR 4


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> NEXT YEAR I WILL BE GETTING ME A CHEVY.. A DUCE TREY OR 4


Sounds great! Wish my wait was only til next year. I have a LONG way to go!


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> NEXT YEAR I WILL BE GETTING ME A CHEVY.. A DUCE TREY OR 4


It's always good to give yourself deadlines with stuff like that. Or you can find yourself 5-10 years later still wishing. So good for you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> It's always good to give yourself deadlines with stuff like that. Or you can find yourself 5-10 years later still wishing. So good for you homie :thumbsup:


X2.....unless you got long paper like ^^^^^^^^^^^then you just go do it, I got access to a rag trey for some player numbers if you want


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> X2.....unless you got long paper like ^^^^^^^^^^^then you just go do it, I got access to a rag trey for some player numbers if you want


Ain't no long paper homie I'm just a mailman LOL :facepalm:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Sounds great! Wish my wait was only til next year. I have a LONG way to go!


BUT YOU'RE A LOT YOUNGER THAN ME MY NIG


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> BUT YOU'RE A LOT YOUNGER THAN ME MY NIG


WUTT UP 187 :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP 187 :wave: HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE


TRYING TO MAINTANE HOMIE.. IT SEEMS LIKE 1 STEP FORWARD AND 2 STEPS BACK.. I HAD SOME HOES ON THE HOOD OF MY CAR TAKING PICTURES, AND THEY PUT DENTS ON THE MAWFUCKA.. NOW I GOTTA EITHER GET BODY WORK OR ANOTHER HOOD.. A MONTH PRIOR TO THAT, MY HOMEBOY'S CRACK HEAD POP DOVE ON THE HOOD AND I TRYED TO EJECT HIS ASS OFF BY HITTING THE SWITCH.. INSTEAD OF HIM LANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET SOME WHERE, HE WENT CLEAN THRU MY WINDSHIELD PLUS PUT A DENT IN MY HOOD.. I REPLACED THE WINDSHEILD BUT I STILL GOT THAT DAMN DENT.. SO NOW I GOT DENTS FROM HOODRATS AND CRACK HEADS.. TO TOP IT ALL OFF, I CAME OUT THE CRIB ONE MORNING TO DISCOVER A DENT IN MY DAMN DOOR (SOME ASS HOLE SIDE SWIPED ME).. SO IT'S BEEN AN UP HILL BATTLE PARTNER


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> It's always good to give yourself deadlines with stuff like that. Or you can find yourself 5-10 years later still wishing. So good for you homie :thumbsup:


REAL TALK


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Ain't no long paper homie I'm just a mailman LOL :facepalm:


DON'T SAY JUST A MAILMAN HOMIE, YOU GOT DAT GOOD ASS GUH-MENT JOB


----------



## 187PURE

RIP MR JEFFERSON


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> TRYING TO MAINTANE HOMIE.. IT SEEMS LIKE 1 STEP FORWARD AND 2 STEPS BACK.. I HAD SOME HOES ON THE HOOD OF MY CAR TAKING PICTURES, AND THEY PUT DENTS ON THE MAWFUCKA.. NOW I GOTTA EITHER GET BODY WORK OR ANOTHER HOOD.. A MONTH PRIOR TO THAT, MY HOMEBOY'S CRACK HEAD POP DOVE ON THE HOOD AND I TRYED TO EJECT HIS ASS OFF BY HITTING THE SWITCH.. INSTEAD OF HIM LANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET SOME WHERE, HE WENT CLEAN THRU MY WINDSHIELD PLUS PUT A DENT IN MY HOOD.. I REPLACED THE WINDSHEILD BUT I STILL GOT THAT DAMN DENT.. SO NOW I GOT DENTS FROM HOODRATS AND CRACK HEADS.. TO TOP IT ALL OFF, I CAME OUT THE CRIB ONE MORNING TO DISCOVER A DENT IN MY DAMN DOOR (SOME ASS HOLE SIDE SWIPED ME).. SO IT'S BEEN AN UP HILL BATTLE PARTNER


I KNOW YOU WILL GET IT RIGHT HOMIE. HOE'S GONE HOE AND CRACK HEAD'S GONE CRACK:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> I KNOW YOU WILL GET IT RIGHT HOMIE. HOE'S GONE HOE AND CRACK HEAD'S GONE CRACK:roflmao:


LOL


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> DON'T SAY JUST A MAILMAN HOMIE, YOU GOT DAT GOOD ASS GUH-MENT JOB


Blessed wit a good stable job Fa-sho but I don't want fools thinkin I'm some kinda millionaire or some shit. I pinch EVERY penny i got to build these cars and represent my club ya feel


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Blessed wit a good stable job Fa-sho but I don't want fools thinkin I'm some kinda millionaire or some shit. I pinch EVERY penny i got to build these cars and represent my club ya feel


aint nutting wrong wit that I tried to be a mailman before I joined the Army.....as you can see I didnt get the job


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

187PURE said:


> TRYING TO MAINTANE HOMIE.. IT SEEMS LIKE 1 STEP FORWARD AND 2 STEPS BACK.._* I HAD SOME HOES ON THE HOOD OF MY CAR TAKING PICTURES, AND THEY PUT DENTS ON THE MAWFUCKA.. NOW I GOTTA EITHER GET BODY WORK OR ANOTHER HOOD.. A MONTH PRIOR TO THAT, MY HOMEBOY'S CRACK HEAD POP DOVE ON THE HOOD AND I TRYED TO EJECT HIS ASS OFF BY HITTING THE SWITCH.. INSTEAD OF HIM LANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET SOME WHERE, HE WENT CLEAN THRU MY WINDSHIELD PLUS PUT A DENT IN MY HOOD.. I REPLACED THE WINDSHEILD BUT I STILL GOT THAT DAMN DENT.. SO NOW I GOT DENTS FROM HOODRATS AND CRACK HEADS.*_. TO TOP IT ALL OFF, I CAME OUT THE CRIB ONE MORNING TO DISCOVER A DENT IN MY DAMN DOOR (SOME ASS HOLE SIDE SWIPED ME).. SO IT'S BEEN AN UP HILL BATTLE PARTNER


SOUNDS LIKE U BROUGHT ALL THAT SHIT ON YA SELF. POOR LAC. YOUR LIFE MUST BE LIKE A SCRIPT RIGHT OUT OF THE MOVIE "IMMA GET YOU SUCKA"


----------



## 187PURE

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> SOUNDS LIKE U BROUGHT ALL THAT SHIT ON YA SELF. POOR LAC. YOUR LIFE MUST BE LIKE A SCRIPT RIGHT OUT OF THE MOVIE "IMMA GET YOU SUCKA"


:roflmao::twak::buttkick:


----------



## Cadillac Carter

:h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Blessed wit a good stable job Fa-sho but I don't want fools thinkin I'm some kinda millionaire or some shit. I pinch EVERY penny i got to build these cars and represent my club ya feel


:h5:


----------



## Emailad4me773

payfred said:


> Check this out dog...nobody ever has so SAY how important lowriding is to them. All they need to do is look at their car. And then look down at what they're wearing. If somebody is always making a way to afford expensive clothes and going on expensive vacations and expensive meals out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the same time crying broke when it comes to building their cars?
> 
> Anybody from a mile away can SEE how important lowriding is to guys like that. So there is never a need to say it.




Chuch!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Carter




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

TGIF....bruthas. have a good one.


----------



## littlerascle59

Sup y'all! What ya got on mah drink homie!


----------



## Cadillac Carter

i got a gallon of grape drank mayne


----------



## Skim

Kandy Drippa said:


> i got a gallon of grape drank mayne


:shocked:


----------



## chevy_boy

Cadillac Carter said:


> i got a gallon of grape drank mayne


:shocked: With 2 cups.....:run:


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> TRYING TO MAINTANE HOMIE.. IT SEEMS LIKE 1 STEP FORWARD AND 2 STEPS BACK.. I HAD SOME HOES ON THE HOOD OF MY CAR TAKING PICTURES, AND THEY PUT DENTS ON THE MAWFUCKA.. NOW I GOTTA EITHER GET BODY WORK OR ANOTHER HOOD.. A MONTH PRIOR TO THAT, MY HOMEBOY'S CRACK HEAD POP DOVE ON THE HOOD AND I TRYED TO EJECT HIS ASS OFF BY HITTING THE SWITCH.. INSTEAD OF HIM LANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET SOME WHERE, HE WENT CLEAN THRU MY WINDSHIELD PLUS PUT A DENT IN MY HOOD.. I REPLACED THE WINDSHEILD BUT I STILL GOT THAT DAMN DENT.. SO NOW I GOT DENTS FROM HOODRATS AND CRACK HEADS.. TO TOP IT ALL OFF, I CAME OUT THE CRIB ONE MORNING TO DISCOVER A DENT IN MY DAMN DOOR (SOME ASS HOLE SIDE SWIPED ME).. SO IT'S BEEN AN UP HILL BATTLE PARTNER


 Thats the life we live in crazy ass Philly mayne.


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> aint nutting wrong wit that I tried to be a mailman before I joined the Army.....as you can see I didnt get the job





P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:





Emailad4me773 said:


> Chuch!!!!!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Thats the life we live in crazy ass Philly mayne.


I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS KILLING THAT'S BEEN GOING ON LATELY


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> I'M TIRED OF ALL THIS KILLING THAT'S BEEN GOING ON LATELY


its everywhere homie its sensless too, at least back in the hard bangin days it kinda made a lil sense ya know, now its for dumb bullshit(moreso than it was back then)


----------



## Cuban Dave

Thats my city every night on the news!:guns::machinegun:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Cuban Dave said:


> Thats my city every night on the news!:guns::machinegun:


word


----------



## 187PURE

DID YALL HEAR ABOUT THE FOOLS THAT GOT HIT UP 63 TIMES WITH AN AK? SUPPOSE TO HAVE BEEN OVER A GIRL AT A NIGHT CLUB IN NEW YORK


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## payfred

Ok then :ugh:


----------



## regal ryda

mannnnn thats some real dumbass reason to get done in over but it happens daily


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider




----------



## 187PURE

GOT DAMN, ANOTHER MURDER.. YOUNG ***** GOT HIT 17 TIMES LAST NIGHT IN SOUTH PHILLY.. I THINK I'MA MOVE TO COMPTON WHERE IT'S SAFE


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## 187PURE

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

187PURE said:


> GOT DAMN, ANOTHER MURDER.. YOUNG ***** GOT HIT 17 TIMES LAST NIGHT IN SOUTH PHILLY.. I THINK I'MA MOVE TO COMPTON WHERE IT'S SAFE


LOL don't trip CPT is safer than most places..............


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


Hellz yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


diggin that red on red looks clean and simple classic look :thumbsup:


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> GOT DAMN, ANOTHER MURDER.. YOUNG ***** GOT HIT 17 TIMES LAST NIGHT IN SOUTH PHILLY.. I THINK I'MA MOVE TO COMPTON WHERE IT'S SAFE


 that shit was right around the corner from my house. Damn i think i may know who it was who got shot.


----------



## souphillylow

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


simple and clean . nice job homie


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


Is this Seans old 8??


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

USO-ORLANDO said:


> Is this Seans old 8??


Can't think of the guys name who was in the Lima chp who's car this was first, but yes Uce it was Seans before we swapped out.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> Hellz yeah! :thumbsup:





regal ryda said:


> diggin that red on red looks clean and simple classic look :thumbsup:





souphillylow said:


> simple and clean . nice job homie


Right on fella's,appate da comments. 
can't wait till this riden seasson is over with so i can start brakeing back down for the fall/winter to do some much needed upgrades to it.


----------



## Lowridingmike

I love that 68! nnice is person.. Was on a weeks vacation, ya boi's backand ready to post prgress on a lac soon..


----------



## Skim

that 8 rag is fresh


----------



## jjfrom713

Baack in the 9os I lived in compton and since moved here to houston an I love lowriding now at near 40 I'm building my 1st rider so I hope I build something impressive


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

jjfrom713 said:


> Baack in the 9os I lived in compton and since moved here to houston an I love lowriding now at near 40 I'm building my 1st rider so I hope I build something impressive


Its never too late :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

x62


----------



## mr chicago

Cuban Dave said:


> Thats my city every night on the news!:guns::machinegun:



Same here in Chicago fam! Damn shame


----------



## Lownslow302

mr chicago said:


> Same here in Chicago fam! Damn shame


as long as it stays in the south and west sides i could care less


----------



## jjfrom713

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Its never too late :thumbsup:


thanks 305homie now how bout dem heat


----------



## jjfrom713

I'm building my 1st lowlow proably a street hopper mild show car is a setup with 3pumps 12batterys with 8 to 1o switches to much for a 1st lowlow?


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lownslow302 said:


> as long as it stays in the south and west sides i could care less


You never come out the house anywayz pansy. I was just in your city from Wheaton, to the west side to the southside to downtown last week and wasn't nothing to friv except a lady flipped her vw in front of me on Roosevelt and cought fire. That was LIVE. lolz I was by myself too w/ hella cash on me on foot and on the train. Don't start no $hit it won't be none.



jjfrom713 said:


> I'm building my 1st lowlow proably a street hopper mild show car is a setup with 3pumps 12batterys with 8 to 1o switches to much for a 1st lowlow?


You'll learn fast put it that way. lolz Thats hot! Good luck homie! Jsut do things right the FIRST time!


----------



## Lownslow302

Lowridingmike said:


> You never come out the house anywayz pansy. I was just in your city from Wheaton, to the west side to the southside to downtown last week and wasn't nothing to friv except a lady flipped her vw in front of me on Roosevelt and cought fire. That was LIVE. lolz I was by myself too w/ hella cash on me on foot and on the train. Don't start no $hit it won't be none.
> 
> 
> You'll learn fast put it that way. lolz Thats hot! Good luck homie! Jsut do things right the FIRST time!


i go out a lot i just happen to have my tablet with me most of the time, if anyone really really really wants to find me im always around logan,bridgeport, or humboldt


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

jjfrom713 said:


> thanks 305homie now how bout dem heat


Hopefully they keep that heat going n take it next year :rimshot:


----------



## jjfrom713

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Hopefully they keep that heat going n take it next year :rimshot:


sorry but dem lakers will do something this year homie I'm from compton orginally so its purplean gold


----------



## Solavei

Does anyone know of any lowider car clubs in Virginia Beach?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

jjfrom713 said:


> sorry but dem lakers will do something this year homie I'm from compton orginally so its purplean gold


----------



## payfred

jjfrom713 said:


> sorry but dem lakers will do something this year homie I'm from compton orginally so its purplean gold


The Lake Show :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Solavei said:


> Does anyone know of any lowider car clubs in Virginia Beach?


Click here. Alotta the homies in VA be up in there

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/187852-servin-em.html


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

payfred said:


> The Lake Show :thumbsup:


:ugh:


----------



## payfred

USO-ORLANDO said:


> :ugh:


:buttkick:


Damn I like your new signature foo


----------



## jjfrom713

westcoastlowrider said:


> http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/id.20345/title.kmg-of-above-the-law-passes-away


kmg died of above the law WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## jjfrom713

payfred said:


> I'll be got damn if my leadership is called into question!!


uce in north caolina but not HOU,TX I TALKED WIT OG KITO LAST YR GREAT GUY I RESPECT DUDE TO THE UTMOST AN UCE/USO IS A GREAT CLUB


----------



## plague

The heat are crazy stacked


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> that 8 rag is fresh





Lowridingmike said:


> I love that 68! nnice is person.. Was on a weeks vacation, ya boi's backand ready to post prgress on a lac soon..


Right on Skim and Mike.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lownslow302 said:


> i go out a lot i just happen to have my tablet with me most of the time, if anyone really really really wants to find me im always around logan,bridgeport, or humboldt


You never go to lowrider car shows. I'll be back prolly even b4 the summers out w/ my ol lady, maybe my lolo, I'd rather fly and take the train around though. I'll hitchu up. it'll be early-late september prlly while the weathers still nice.


----------



## phx rider

jjfrom713 said:


> I'm building my 1st lowlow proably a street hopper mild show car is a setup with 3pumps 12batterys with 8 to 1o switches to much for a 1st lowlow?


I think you're gnna need more switches, 8-10 doesn't sound like enough


----------



## payfred

phx rider said:


> I think you're gnna need more switches, 8-10 doesn't sound like enough


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

jjfrom713 said:


> uce in north caolina but not HOU,TX I TALKED WIT OG KITO LAST YR GREAT GUY I RESPECT DUDE TO THE UTMOST AN UCE/USO IS A GREAT CLUB


That's wassup thank you. And Kita really is a great guy we all love him to death


----------



## jjfrom713

phx rider said:


> I think you're gnna need more switches, 8-10 doesn't sound like enough


Front back pancake side to side seesaw and a standing 3wheel. Only building a hopper


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

side to side & seesaw is banned from hoppers :rimshot:


----------



## jjfrom713

64 CRAWLING said:


> side to side & seesaw is banned from hoppers :rimshot:


what you mean banned?


----------



## regal ryda

jjfrom713 said:


> what you mean banned?


Hoppers have 2 jobs, 1.) LOOK GOOD, 2.) Hop, anything else is unacceptable 

I got a homie from Hub City


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> Hoppers have 2 jobs, 1.) LOOK GOOD, 2.) Hop, anything else is unacceptable
> 
> I got a homie from Hub City


People just don't know how to build anymore. I know fo two cars right not with 2 dumps to the front ont he bumper int eh 50's/60's Pocket change and Pitbull. Both have 2 squares to the front.


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> kmg died of above the law WHAT HAPPENED?


I BELIEVE A HEART ATTACK?


----------



## jjfrom713

187PURE said:


> I BELIEVE A HEART ATTACK?


wow!!


----------



## payfred

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez

them pix from VA DC area last weekend at JUST KLOWNIN PIC NIC


----------



## jjfrom713

Nice homie lowlows in va dc area you say


----------



## cripn8ez

jjfrom713 said:


> Nice homie lowlows in va dc area you say


YEA ITS A LOT OUT THERE I TOWED MY KUSH THERE FOR A HELLA TIME


----------



## warning

cripn8ez said:


>


----------



## jjfrom713

Anyone knew what car club if any king tee and eazy e both from compton may of been from?


----------



## cripn8ez

none just had a few cars


----------



## cripn8ez

eazy was from east side of cpt king tee was from westside cpt.... Hub City vets.....


----------



## jjfrom713

cripn8ez said:


> eazy was from east side of cpt king tee was from westside cpt.... Hub City vets.....


from Compton know where they from but not car club wise


----------



## cripn8ez

none


----------



## 187PURE

Zuess built that orange 61 that's on King T's "Tha Triflin Album"


----------



## jjfrom713

The orange caddy cdv right zeus the wrestler or De bo from friday's movie I heard was from COMPTON


----------



## cripn8ez

yea tiny is frm.the TPCC area


----------



## jjfrom713

An mc eiht that's where I grew up but I when a lot of people city wideknow afew people from alittleof every where from watts to long beach had to really great friends 1 from parkvillage the other was a cv70 chs but of those two great friends one was killed the other been in prison since 91 so you may of know the super baller the built that mansion in COMPTON I THINK IT WAS AROUND THE MID 8os I think


----------



## Lowridingmike

My car is still broke. working on swappin this motor.. Stay tuned, hopefully cruising/2 wheelin pics comin soon. :sad:


----------



## jjfrom713

Lowridingmike said:


> My car is still broke. working on swappin this motor.. Stay tuned, hopefully cruising/2 wheelin pics comin soon. :sad:


What happen. Blow ya motor. Good luck though


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

TGIF.....!


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> TGIF.....!


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> :thumbsup:


sup wit it fred ? pm me your number so I can put youn in my Black rider directory my brother


----------



## cobrakarate

waddup brothas been working hard. back in action. just got job with Chuck Norris's Kickstart to teach martial arts at schools in town. training next week in dallas. more money to put into my 63. time to get serious. God is good. body work will be done in Sept. pickin paint color and callin sic713 for patterns. motor being rebuilt. wheels bought. just need to find titanium.


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it fred ? pm me your number so I can put youn in my Black rider directory my brother


:yes:


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it fred ? pm me your number so I can put youn in my Black rider directory my brother


sup witcha Mike, Im tryna get the trey ready man, finally start assembling it. Hopefully have it out on the streets by spring time.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> sup witcha Mike, Im tryna get the trey ready man, finally start assembling it. Hopefully have it out on the streets by spring time.


sup wit it skimsta? shes looking good .you already know If i wasnt able to keep it black owned i would have kept it LOL!!! looking good though finish her up right my brother


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

oh and you know we dont fuck with them ching changs :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> waddup brothas been working hard. back in action. just got job with Chuck Norris's Kickstart to teach martial arts at schools in town. training next week in dallas. more money to put into my 63. time to get serious. God is good. body work will be done in Sept. pickin paint color and callin sic713 for patterns. motor being rebuilt. wheels bought. just need to find titanium.


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN BROTHERuffin:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> sup witcha Mike, Im tryna get the trey ready man, finally start assembling it. Hopefully have it out on the streets by spring time.


That's gonna be tight


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> sup witcha Mike, Im tryna get the trey ready man, finally start assembling it. Hopefully have it out on the streets by spring time.



that bitch is tight


----------



## Rag Ryda

Skim said:


>


lookin good mayne, gotta get back to work on my trey as well :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

Naptown>I<Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

puttin in werk


----------



## jjfrom713

Sic I'm in south park what hours the shop open on Saturday or Friday the days I'm off early like 4pm


----------



## Skim

midwestcoast said:


> :thumbsup:


YOUR LAC IS TURNING OUT PROPER HOMIE


----------



## sic713

sic713 said:


> puttin in werk


im in pasadena.. im there everyday, but sat and sundays depends..im usually there till 8 or later.. hmu


----------



## Lowridingmike

I still aint riding my $hit. stacking $$$ and findng time off to complete this motor swap is taking longer than expected.. ugh.. I'm so discouraged... hard being daddy, one thing after another snatches my lunch monies every rip.. its getting old fast. plus sincethe back to school rush has died down my office is doing almost ZERO buisness... I'm bout ready to back into my oldself, get a 2nd job, kick my worthless baby mama back out and start going hard again. Only thign that sucks bout that is I'll be a "weekend dad" again and barely that. My daughter can't grow up w/o her father's influence everyday. Her mom's a lazy bum w/ no morals and I simply can't hav emy kid taking after her period. Ughh.. This lowriding shit is hard.:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

Lowridingmike said:


> I still aint riding my $hit. stacking $$$ and findng time off to complete this motor swap is taking longer than expected.. ugh.. I'm so discouraged... hard being daddy, one thing after another snatches my lunch monies every rip.. its getting old fast. plus sincethe back to school rush has died down my office is doing almost ZERO buisness... I'm bout ready to back into my oldself, get a 2nd job, kick my worthless baby mama back out and start going hard again. Only thign that sucks bout that is I'll be a "weekend dad" again and barely that. My daughter can't grow up w/o her father's influence everyday. Her mom's a lazy bum w/ no morals and I simply can't hav emy kid taking after her period. Ughh.. This lowriding shit is hard.:thumbsup:



Good shit Mike. Keep your head up bruh things will get better.


----------



## payfred

What's good fellas just got back from Milwaukee supporting the Midwest USOs for the regional picnic. Man the Midwest got some banging ass cars up there! Had to miss O-fest cause it was the same weekend. Here's a few pics
















































































Love my family! USOIVLIFE


----------



## regal ryda

looks like they had a blast Fred.....that wasnt summerfest was it


----------



## regal ryda

Emailad4me773 said:


> Good shit Mike. Keep your head up bruh things will get better.


x62 you got the ride you'll get it done, as *MEN* we gotta put the Fam first.....*BOYS* will always take the low route and worry about the car first everything else second :nono:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

midwestcoast said:


> :thumbsup:


right on manye....Can't wait to see the new touches to da Fleet!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> What's good fellas just got back from Milwaukee supporting the Midwest USOs for the regional picnic. Man the Midwest got some banging ass cars up there! Had to miss O-fest cause it was the same weekend. Here's a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my family! USOIVLIFE


Look like you had U boys had a good time. Pat,Aaron, and the rest of the Lima boys couldn't make it?


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> looks like they had a blast Fred.....that wasnt summerfest was it


Yeah it was a blast forreal homie. Naw it was a Mexican fiesta car show on Saturday then our picnic was Sunday. Man I haven't had that much fun in a minute!


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Look like you had U boys had a good time. Pat,Aaron, and the rest of the Lima boys couldn't make it?


Naw the chapters there were Kentucky, Orlando, Detroit, North Carolina, Sacramento, Twin Cities MN, & Milwaukee


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> Naw the chapters there were Kentucky, Orlando, Detroit, North Carolina, Sacramento, Twin Cities MN, & Milwaukee


Thats whats up, just was woudering.


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Naw the chapters there were Kentucky, Orlando, Detroit, North Carolina, Sacramento, Twin Cities MN, & Milwaukee


Ya'll lookin good! Glad it was a good time!

A lil whiel ago I got a set of 13's for hella cheap off a 70's elco from here in Louisville that has been a lowrider since the 70's with tuck and roll guts, donut wheel, chopped top Laguna front end etc. And alot fo ya'll asked for pics of it but I never came through wit em.. So here it is..

Back in the day..








bout when I got the rims off of it..


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridingmike said:


> Ya'll lookin good! Glad it was a good time!
> 
> A lil whiel ago I got a set of 13's for hella cheap off a 70's elco from here in Louisville that has been a lowrider since the 70's with tuck and roll guts, donut wheel, chopped top Laguna front end etc. And alot fo ya'll asked for pics of it but I never came through wit em.. So here it is..
> 
> Back in the day..
> View attachment 532716
> 
> 
> bout when I got the rims off of it..
> View attachment 532717


Man I just saw a 80s grand prix with this front end on it today at Pick N Pull.I thought I was trippin.Funny how things work.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Naw the chapters there were Kentucky, Orlando, Detroit, North Carolina, Sacramento, Twin Cities MN, & Milwaukee


congrats on the 20 years!


----------



## regal ryda

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Man I just saw a 80s grand prix with this front end on it today at Pick N Pull.I thought I was trippin.Funny how things work.


prob was that 2+2 aero coupe


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

regal ryda said:


> prob was that 2+2 aero coupe


Is that pontiacs answer to the Monte Carlo LS ?


----------



## low4ever

Nice pics payfred I know you got more....


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> congrats on the 20 years!


Thanks dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Nice pics payfred I know you got more....


Here is some more in no paticular order...


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Here is some more in no paticular order...


Mannnn I miss lakeshore dr during the summer, nothin like Milwaukee's Mexican Fest

great pics Fred


----------



## phx rider

Nice pictures lots of beautiful cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## 93flee

This thread is well needed Black and Brown has been layn frames down since Jesus was around. Im a Black rider in the game and since the begin of time everbody trying to say Im trying to be Mexican but what they dont know is black are heavy in the game. Much luv


----------



## MR. MARS

still for sale call me 626.216.1370


----------



## payfred

93flee said:


> This thread is well needed Black and Brown has been layn frames down since Jesus was around. Im a Black rider in the game and since the begin of time everbody trying to say Im trying to be Mexican but what they dont know is black are heavy in the game. Much luv


Nuthin BUT BROTHAS on this video out there holding it down


----------



## TONY MONTANA

wanna wish my homie from my hometown and another black lowrider good luck this weekend when he bust his ride back out at the LA supershow for the first time in 7yrs..homie been a mentor to me and has help me out alot on my regal and my current project 64!!! so good luck to my homie oscar reppin ELITE cc and black lowriders


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

was that the lac that was in street customs magazine??


----------



## TONY MONTANA

64 CRAWLING said:


> was that the lac that was in street customs magazine??


yep thats the one!!! it was on the cover of that street customs mag and has a lrm feature in the mag tht santana 64 was the cover car


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

TONY MONTANA said:


> wanna wish my homie from my hometown and another black lowrider good luck this weekend when he bust his ride back out at the LA supershow for the first time in 7yrs..homie been a mentor to me and has help me out alot on my regal and my current project 64!!! so good luck to my homie oscar reppin ELITE cc and black lowriders


I remember seeing this Lac in person back when LRM tour was coming to Indy. Good to see back out doing its thang.


----------



## 93flee

TONY MONTANA said:


> wanna wish my homie from my hometown and another black lowrider good luck this weekend when he bust his ride back out at the LA supershow for the first time in 7yrs..homie been a mentor to me and has help me out alot on my regal and my current project 64!!! so good luck to my homie oscar reppin ELITE cc and black lowriders


Shit all I have to say is black power


----------



## 93flee

93flee said:


> Shit all I have to say is black power


That whip is mega clean I don't know if it is la luz or mi buzz


----------



## TONY MONTANA

TONY MONTANA said:


> wanna wish my homie from my hometown and another black lowrider good luck this weekend when he bust his ride back out at the LA supershow for the first time in 7yrs..homie been a mentor to me and has help me out alot on my regal and my current project 64!!! so good luck to my homie oscar reppin ELITE cc and black lowriders


just wanted to let the homies know that oscar did well with the car at the LA supershow bringing home 3rd place in the luxury full custom class!! which i feel like was great accomplishment, if you seen any pics from the show you know not one car at that show was shabby


----------



## 187PURE

***** BEEN 3 WHEELIN THE HELL OUT THAT TIRE.. CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY NEW RIMS AND TIRES


----------



## plague

1979 OG VERT STILL FORSALE


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> View attachment 536218
> 
> 
> ***** BEEN 3 WHEELIN THE HELL OUT THAT TIRE.. CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY NEW RIMS AND TIRES


Are those 185s? look bobo, can't wait to three mine around, I'm almost done!



Lookin good plague, good luck on the sales.. We gon start callin you "vertman"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

are those boggers on the lac?:biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

Mickey thompsons.


----------



## 187PURE

THOSE ARE MY TEMPORARIES TIL THE NEW ONES COME IN.. I FIGURE I'LL LEAVE THOSE ON TIL SHE COMES OUT THE BOOTH (DAMN OVER SPRAY)


----------



## payfred

Dylante63 said:


> Mickey thompsons.


:roflmao:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

64 CRAWLING said:


> are those boggers on the lac?:biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE

YESIRR.. NOT GONNA CHANGE THEM TIL PAINT IS COMPLETE


----------



## Lowridingmike

It has begun! Pics will be uploaded when I'm done.. got the old 425 out and shipped off to it's new oWNer, got my 350 all broke down, new fluids in, just need to degrease/clean the crossmember to weld in the mounts, get these weak ass studs outta my manifolds where half of em broke off in there of course so I can hang some exhaust later and it's on to wiring and vacuum.. STAY TUNED! 


damn i'm so tried its ridiculous. finally slowed down to find my firing order. and the torch is outta oxygen. Worked on this thingall day yesterday (my birthday), busted knucklesall dirty, way to spend a happy 23rd huh? I ain't even get my b-day shot yet  when this caddys back togehter I'll bang the shit outta the ol lady,.. gotta have my b-day shot.lolz


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> It has begun! Pics will be uploaded when I'm done.. got the old 425 out and shipped off to it's new oWNer, got my 350 all broke down, new fluids in, just need to degrease/clean the crossmember to weld in the mounts, get these weak ass studs outta my manifolds where half of em broke off in there of course so I can hang some exhaust later and it's on to wiring and vacuum.. STAY TUNED!
> 
> 
> damn i'm so tried its ridiculous. finally slowed down to find my firing order. and the torch is outta oxygen. Worked on this thingall day yesterday (my birthday), busted knucklesall dirty, way to spend a happy 23rd huh? I ain't even get my b-day shot yet  when this caddys back togehter I'll bang the shit outta the ol lady,.. gotta have my b-day shot.lolz


Nicca you can celebrate after yo ride is done and mashin the streets....what's more important ass or riding a clean dependable whip


----------



## jjfrom713

On the average how long could it take to build astreet hopper regalim working overtime looking for extra job trying to done by june or july 2013


----------



## sic713

depends how much time u got and money..


----------



## regal ryda

sic713 said:


> depends how much time u got and money..


And how far you want to go with it....some people think a hopper supposed to be a bucket some people think they should be show cars so it's all on what you wanna do


----------



## jjfrom713

sic713 said:


> depends how much time u got and money..[/QUOT
> Yep I'm on a budget but not over 1o stacks I'm thinking ok for astreet hopper mostly just want FBPANCAKE3pumps w 1o / 12 batteries, 6inch fronts and 16inch back wwrap and painted frame is that to much I've found a parts car another regal on my street an place to store both cars in thearea not to far from me n


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> Nicca you can celebrate after yo ride is done and mashin the streets....what's more important ass or riding a clean dependable whip


you right. here we go!

















booty hole naked!!! I didn't get to paint everything no time so I'll do it later, the environmental police seen this deal and said it's gotta be done and out by momday (2ma) or my godfather whos house I'm doing this at get cited for some regulation code violation.. hes also got a couple cars w/ expired tags sittin around to attracted the heat. sucks.. so..








Hands on ya knees! hands on ya knees!








everbody clap yo hands! I'll semigloss black everything, and slap on some chrome valve covers and breather, alt bracket, and p. steering cap. just a few lil odds and ends.. street car not a show car plus building it to sale. next will be finished and cruizin pics!


----------



## sic713

jjfrom713 said:


> sic713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends how much time u got and money..[/QUOT
> Yep I'm on a budget but not over 1o stacks I'm thinking ok for astreet hopper mostly just want FBPANCAKE3pumps w 1o / 12 batteries, 6inch fronts and 16inch back wwrap and painted frame is that to much I've found a parts car another regal on my street an place to store both cars in thearea not to far from me n
> 
> 
> 
> you can build a nice ride with 10 stacks.. i got 8 in my elco and i dont even know where its at..
Click to expand...


----------



## jjfrom713

sic713 said:


> jjfrom713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can build a nice ride with 10 stacks.. i got 8 in my elco and i dont even know where its at..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it only my 1$t rider so I already know my nnext my project.sic how is it to have all chrome undies gas tank, everythang w painted frame.
Click to expand...


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> you right. here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> booty hole naked!!! I didn't get to paint everything no time so I'll do it later, the environmental police seen this deal and said it's gotta be done and out by momday (2ma) or my godfather whos house I'm doing this at get cited for some regulation code violation.. hes also got a couple cars w/ expired tags sittin around to attracted the heat. sucks.. so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands on ya knees! hands on ya knees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everbody clap yo hands! I'll semigloss black everything, and slap on some chrome valve covers and breather, alt bracket, and p. steering cap. just a few lil odds and ends.. street car not a show car plus building it to sale. next will be finished and cruizin pics!


Got on the UTI shirt and everythang


----------



## sic713

jjfrom713 said:


> sic713 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it only my 1$t rider so I already know my nnext my project.sic how is it to have all chrome undies gas tank, everythang w painted frame.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never had chrome undies,this my 1st ride with that.and its not done.. Butbu gotta take car of it..but if u trying to build a car with chrome amd NJ painted framez and etc.u will exceed your 10 k mark.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Got on the UTI shirt and everythang


gotta rep the school... Plus Ididn't care bout destroying that shirt for a good cause lolz










Now I gotta replace my radiator b/c my old one's upper sleeve pulled itself out, either charge my battery, or buy another one b/c this one ain't crankin squat, and I'll be ready to start her up! Ran the electric fuel pump, wired, and plumbed everything, need to hang exhaust as well. going from a y-pipe to a dually setup but my pipes coming off the manifold right now are only like 3 inches long a piece so I'll hang two glasspacks or cherry bombs about another 8-12 inches off and dump it under the car... Work to be done, it'll take a coupel more weeks as I'v enow maxed out my vacation time and work 12-14 hrs a day 6 days a week.. Stay tuned


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lowridingmike even when I ain't lowriding... lolz


----------



## Skim

QUOTE=fesboogie;15923038]








Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!![/QUOTE]

Gangsta chillin with that ***** fes last night.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> QUOTE=fesboogie;15923038]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


Gangsta chillin with that ***** fes last night.[/QUOTE]

REd x for me for some reason homie!


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> QUOTE=fesboogie;15923038]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


Gangsta chillin with that ***** fes last night.[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

Gangster & Colorado Majestics!!!


----------



## 187PURE

good look homie, that's wasup


----------



## 187PURE

BALL JOINT RIPPED OUT THE SIDE OF THE A-ARM FROM HOPPING :angry:


----------



## payfred

fesboogie said:


> Gangster & Colorado Majestics!!!


Glad to see the OG back on the streets


----------



## sic713

when did he get out?


----------



## phx rider

jjfrom713 said:


> On the average how long could it take to build astreet hopper regalim working overtime looking for extra job trying to done by june or july 2013


482days 21 hours 17 minutes and 32 seconds,,,,usually :around:


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> when did he get out?


gangster got out on friday. he was just about home when i talked to him this afternoon. the homie had to ride the greyhound from pennsylvania to L.A. but he stopped and visited some Majestics chapters on the way. he got a chance to rest and relax and kick it for a bit but hes in a hurry to get home to his family which we all can understand.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> gangster got out on friday. he was just about home when i talked to him this afternoon. the homie had to ride the greyhound from pennsylvania to L.A. but he stopped and visited some Majestics chapters on the way. he got a chance to rest and relax and kick it for a bit but hes in a hurry to get home to his family which we all can understand.


Damn that trip must've taken a month! The Greyhound stops in every fuckin city it makes an 8 hour drive like 20 something hours


----------



## fesboogie

Skim said:


> gangster got out on friday. he was just about home when i talked to him this afternoon. the homie had to ride the greyhound from pennsylvania to L.A. but he stopped and visited some Majestics chapters on the way. he got a chance to rest and relax and kick it for a bit but hes in a hurry to get home to his family which we all can understand.


he got out friday and didn't even get to Denver till sunday around noon lol!!! long ass trip!!!


----------



## jjfrom713

Congrats for the big M being from COMPTON just glad the legend back


----------



## Rag Ryda

payfred said:


> Glad to see the OG back on the streets


What up Fred? Peeped a lil of that picnic footage, ya'll was doin the damn thang out there mayne!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> QUOTE=fesboogie;15923038]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a G thang!!! yesterday in the CO!!!


Gangsta chillin with that ***** fes last night.[/QUOTE]
I can dig it..... Welcome homeG


----------



## Skim

old school throw back pic early 80's im guessin - OG Zeuss in there


----------



## Skim

freeway dippin to a picnic last week


----------



## payfred

Rag Ryda said:


> What up Fred? Peeped a lil of that picnic footage, ya'll was doin the damn thang out there mayne!


Thanks USO I appreciate it fam :h5:


----------



## fesboogie

Skim said:


> freeway dippin to a picnic last week


NT doin' it!!!


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> gangster got out on friday. he was just about home when i talked to him this afternoon. the homie had to ride the greyhound from pennsylvania to L.A. but he stopped and visited some Majestics chapters on the way. he got a chance to rest and relax and kick it for a bit but hes in a hurry to get home to his family which we all can understand.


----------



## lokoenelkoko

yaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Skim




----------



## cobrakarate

Skim said:


> gangster got out on friday. he was just about home when i talked to him this afternoon. the homie had to ride the greyhound from pennsylvania to L.A. but he stopped and visited some Majestics chapters on the way. he got a chance to rest and relax and kick it for a bit but hes in a hurry to get home to his family which we all can understand.


great news.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider




----------



## Skim

:thumbsup: rider


----------



## Lowridingmike

keep it on the streets!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Good to see G touch back down. 


Whats good riders.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YALL TRIPPIN, TODAY WAS THE DAY WE LOST ZUESS. RIP:angel:


----------



## Jack Bauer

payfred said:


> Got on the UTI shirt


Urinary Tract Infection?


----------



## payfred

Jack Bauer said:


> Urinary Tract Infection?


:fool2:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> :fool2:


sup wit it fred top of the morning to you brother


----------



## Lowridingmike

Jack Bauer said:


> Urinary Tract Infection?


No. I'd expect you of anyone to respect a brotha wit some schoolin.. 2 yrs building diesels just to get out and become a licensed optician. lolz


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> No. I'd expect you of anyone to respect a brotha wit some schoolin.. 2 yrs building diesels just to get out and become a licensed optician. lolz


sup sloth

how u been brah


----------



## Lowridingmike

ONE8SEVEN said:


> sup sloth
> 
> how u been brah


workin HARD.. check out a few pgs back, posted pics of my 350 chevy motor swap I did the otha weekend.. getting hard/expensive stuff out the way b4 coldweather/x-mas.. next is interior...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> workin HARD.. check out a few pgs back, posted pics of my 350 chevy motor swap I did the otha weekend.. getting hard/expensive stuff out the way b4 coldweather/x-mas.. next is interior...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it fred top of the morning to you brother


Same to you my brotha


----------



## payfred

Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


Damn I can't wait to get my shit back on the road


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Damn I can't wait to get my shit back on the road


hows ur ride coming along anyway homie?


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> hows ur ride coming along anyway homie?


It's coming. I thought I would be done by now but its taking a little longer than expected  

My bro in law is about to start tomorrow painting the inside of the trunk, the batts, and under the hood. Then I install the mirrors and hydraulics. Then to the muffler shop for new exhaust. Oh and still gotta wire up the stereo. 

So I'm almost done just got a lot of little shit to do.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> It's coming. I thought I would be done by now but its taking a little longer than expected
> 
> My bro in law is about to start tomorrow painting the inside of the trunk, the batts, and under the hood. Then I install the mirrors and hydraulics. Then to the muffler shop for new exhaust. Oh and still gotta wire up the stereo.
> 
> So I'm almost done just got a lot of little shit to do.


its always the little shit that kill you :yessad: but you sound like you got it covered..cant wait to see it done :thumbsup: keep pushin uso


----------



## fesboogie

payfred I might have to steal your signature about car clubs!!!


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> its always the little shit that kill you :yessad: but you sound like you got it covered..cant wait to see it done :thumbsup: keep pushin uso


Thx fam how's your 4 coming?



fesboogie said:


> payfred I might have to steal your signature about car clubs!!!


Do it homie! I stole it from somebody else LOL


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP FRED :wave: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 4 HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP FRED :wave: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 4 HOMIE!!!!


^^^ WHat he said. Can't wait to see ya mobbin dat bish down the road! Speaking of mobbin down the rd....
THis goes in either this weekend or next and I'll be steady mobbin like wayne and gucci. Gotta set my timing too, instead of going to the exhaust shop, I think I'mm go ahead and fab up soem short pipes to dump under the car an inch or two past the crossbember.. Ya'll think that's too short and it'll burn up valves?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Thx fam how's your 4 coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Do it homie! I stole it from somebody else LOL


slow progress homie but slow progress is still better than none lol..just might have to change the name of the car from still d.r.e to detox cuz this shit taking forever to drop :rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike

TONY MONTANA said:


> slow progress homie but slow progress is still better than none lol..just might have to change the name of the car from still d.r.e to detox cuz this shit taking forever to drop :rofl:


That was funny^^^ you might need a protege. Call it Kendrick Lamar.. lolz


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> slow progress homie but slow progress is still better than none lol..just might have to change the name of the car from still d.r.e to detox cuz this shit taking forever to drop :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie

payfred said:


> Thx fam how's your 4 coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Do it homie! I stole it from somebody else LOL


lol cool!!!


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP FRED :wave: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 4 HOMIE!!!!


What up big homie! Shit I can't wait to see that fucker either LOL

This the setup that's going in there as soon as my bro finish painting


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> What up big homie! Shit I can't wait to see that fucker either LOL
> 
> This the setup that's going in there as soon as my bro finish painting


SHIT I CANT CALL IT HOMIE, JUST TRYING TO FINISH THIS TOWNCAR HOMIE SO I CAN GET BACK TO THE STREET'S. THE PUMPS LOOK GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: HI~LOW CAN'T GO WRONG :h5:


----------



## LURCH63

Skim said:


> old school throw back pic early 80's im guessin - OG Zeuss in there


Cool pic.


----------



## BlackDawg

Skim said:


> gangster got out on friday. he was just about home when i talked to him this afternoon. the homie had to ride the greyhound from pennsylvania to L.A. but he stopped and visited some Majestics chapters on the way. he got a chance to rest and relax and kick it for a bit but hes in a hurry to get home to his family which we all can understand.


Damn, G made it home! Glad to hear it. God bless him and his fam! Can't wait to chop it up in Vegas!

~Tru~


----------



## P.E. PREZ

BlackDawg said:


> Damn, G made it home! Glad to hear it. God bless him and his fam! Can't wait to chop it up in Vegas!
> 
> ~Tru~


uffin::420::h5:


----------



## cobrakarate

lookin at cali swangin vol 17. workin on building a time machine and goin back to those days.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cobrakarate said:


> lookin at cali swangin vol 17. workin on building a time machine and goin back to those days.


THE GOOD DAY'S :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

anybody remember teddy tee? is he still alive????


----------



## Skim

BlackDawg said:


> Damn, G made it home! Glad to hear it. God bless him and his fam! Can't wait to chop it up in Vegas!
> 
> ~Tru~


he wont be in vegas this year cuz he cant leave the state right now but he will be at the New Years Picnic.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> he wont be in vegas this year cuz he cant leave the state right now but he will be at the New Years Picnic.


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:BIG AL


----------



## midwestcoast

HEY SKIM SEND THESE 2 ''G'' HE WANTED 2 CHEC MY LAC OUT WEN IT WAS DONE


----------



## payfred

midwestcoast said:


> HEY SKIM SEND THESE 2 ''G'' HE WANTED 2 CHEC MY LAC OUT WEN IT WAS DONE


Gawd Damn my ***** job well done!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

midwestcoast said:


> HEY SKIM SEND THESE 2 ''G'' HE WANTED 2 CHEC MY LAC OUT WEN IT WAS DONE


Baddass Lac homeboy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

payfred said:


> Gawd Damn my ***** job well done!


THANX FRED IT'S BEEN A LONG HAUL:yes:


~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Baddass Lac homeboy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANX FAM


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Gawd Damn my ***** job well done!


X2 :h5:


----------



## BlackDawg

Skim said:


> he wont be in vegas this year cuz he cant leave the state right now but he will be at the New Years Picnic.


Right, right, New years will be even better. Hoping to bust my project out by then!


----------



## midwestcoast

P.E. PREZ said:


> X2 :h5:


THANX FAM


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

midwestcoast said:


> HEY SKIM SEND THESE 2 ''G'' HE WANTED 2 CHEC MY LAC OUT WEN IT WAS DONE


Yea You Killed that Mac...!


----------



## midwestcoast

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Yea You Killed that Mac...!


 G MONEY WAT IT IS FAM....I APPRECIATE THAT G SEEMS LIKE THA HATAZ BEEN REAL SILENT SINCE I BROUGHT HER OUT


----------



## 187PURE

midwestcoast said:


> G MONEY WAT IT IS FAM....I APPRECIATE THAT G SEEMS LIKE THA HATAZ BEEN REAL SILENT SINCE I BROUGHT HER OUT


OH YOU ALREADY KNOW.. BESIDES KILLING THE GAME, THE ONLY OTHER THING THAT WILL KEEP THEM SILENT IS A DICK IN THEY MOUTH OR A FOOT IN THEY ASS


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

midwestcoast said:


> G MONEY WAT IT IS FAM....I APPRECIATE THAT G SEEMS LIKE THA HATAZ BEEN REAL SILENT SINCE I BROUGHT HER OUT


Super Silent.........my guy!


----------



## midwestcoast

187PURE said:


> OH YOU ALREADY KNOW.. BESIDES KILLING THE GAME, THE ONLY OTHER THING THAT WILL KEEP THEM SILENT IS A DICK IN THEY MOUTH OR A FOOT IN THEY ASS


AINT THAT THA TRUTH...SMH WELL SAID


----------



## midwestcoast

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Super Silent.........my guy!


YEEEEAA MAN U DONT KNOW THA HALF FAM


----------



## Skim

midwestcoast said:


> YEEEEAA MAN U DONT KNOW THA HALF FAM


I sent Gangster them Lac pics homie


----------



## midwestcoast

Skim said:


> I sent Gangster them Lac pics homie


gud look n homie thanx


----------



## P.E. PREZ

T.T.T.


----------



## RED DRAGONS

AWW LAWD!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

midwestcoast said:


> HEY SKIM SEND THESE 2 ''G'' HE WANTED 2 CHEC MY LAC OUT WEN IT WAS DONE



Nice Lac homie!


----------



## midwestcoast

913ryderWYCO said:


> Nice Lac homie!


thanx homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHO ALL GOT INTO THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHO ALL GOT INTO THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME



Charles Clayton 
Derrick "Switchman" Wheeler


----------



## jjfrom713

Where is the lowrider hall of fame at


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THIS CANT BE THREW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS IT??? OR ANOTHER ORGINAZATION


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I HEARD BOO AND MS T FROM SUPER NATURAL CC GOT IN TO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I THINK YOUNG HOGG TO


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Also Jerry Cunningham from the I as well got it.


----------



## payfred

Why they don't recognize people from the east, like fundimotorsports :dunno:


----------



## Psta

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> Charles Clayton
> Derrick "Switchman" Wheeler


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> Why they don't recognize people from the east, like fundimotorsports :dunno:


:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::inout:


----------



## chevy_boy

Skim said:


> I sent Gangster them Lac pics homie


That top on the tre is looking sharp........  :thumbsup:


----------



## 93flee

tHeY sLeePn sO wE gOnnA keeP iT tO tHe tOp


----------



## payfred

chevy_boy said:


> :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::inout:


:rimshot:


----------



## Pitbullx

just came through to say muthafuck you ****** lol


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WOW;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## sic713




----------



## Skim

TEXAS AND NEW YORK REPRESENTING IN VEGAS


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> TEXAS AND NEW YORK REPRESENTING IN VEGAS


uffin::420:


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> TEXAS AND NEW YORK REPRESENTING IN VEGAS




good pic right there!! lot's of miles covered by these guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim said:


> TEXAS AND NEW YORK REPRESENTING IN VEGAS


fuck you and your clean ass impala skim, Im jealous lol


----------



## Skim

lol, where u been homie


----------



## Lowridingmike

I haven't cruised in so lonmg I wonder if I still qualify as a lowrider.. lolz I still own one, just hasn't moved very far is a long time.. lolz


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> TEXAS AND NEW YORK REPRESENTING IN VEGAS


both your rides looked great on the vegas floor way to rep for us black lowriders


----------



## Lowridingmike

TONY MONTANA said:


> both your rides looked great on the vegas floor way to rep for us black lowriders


^^^ I looked for the like button and remembered this isn't facebook..


----------



## Skim

me and bean taking in all the info we can. studying the art in lowriding


----------



## Skim

some pics of my ride at the Las Vegas supersow with the new patterns


----------



## Skim

the homie Terrance Keeby's 61 Rag representing New York City








[/QUOTE]


----------



## souphillylow

Skim said:


> me and bean taking in all the info we can. studying the art in lowriding


 old or new to this life we all learning still. Whaddup Skim!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dis young sistah be gettin it on the lac.. Swang my door liek Gucci and $hit.


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim said:


> lol, where u been homie


been working on my drag car and tracking down shit for the Impala, I just got back from LA this past monday......My cousin was at the supershow and said white trash was looking mean as hell in person...hows that 61 coming along? Regal Ryder and his TX plates having ass needs to sell me that 62 for the low


----------



## payfred

TTT :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:nicoderm:uffin::420: T.T.T


----------



## sic713

uffin::shh::420::420:


----------



## The_Golden_One

TTT!!


----------



## RdnLow63

Super Duce


----------



## RdnLow63

uffin:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


> uffin::shh::420::420:


:h5::nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Just hit a lick. $30 boom booms at the party-yard. Dunno fi I'mm sell it or put in on the coupe..


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

4 Sale $$$$$ Make Offers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS WHEN THE CAR WAS IN ITS PRIME,SHOW RECENT PICS


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

recent..








The car believe it or not is still pretty clean..A few paint chips..Gold needs redoing or polish out to chrome..Interior is the same like it was....The car is still worthy..


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

more..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Slow bob's old car, man I love that thing!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Got dat HEAT on da trunk. Slow Bob's bigbody...nice pics.


----------



## 187PURE

RdnLow63 said:


> Super Duce


MOE MOE R.I.P.. BOY WHAT A LOSS


----------



## 187PURE

RdnLow63 said:


> uffin:


WOW.. BACK WHEN RAT WAS WITH MAFIA IV LIFE


----------



## 187PURE

I USED TO LOVE IT WHEN GUYS USED TO C-NOTCH TO MAKE THEY SHIT ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE


----------



## graham

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> 4 Sale $$$$$ Make Offers
> 
> View attachment 562144
> View attachment 562145
> View attachment 562146
> View attachment 562147



that's a lot of gold!!


----------



## Skim

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> more..
> 
> View attachment 562204
> View attachment 562205
> View attachment 562206
> View attachment 562207
> View attachment 562208


DOES IT STILL HAVE THE TRUNK MURAL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Painful-Pleasure$ said:


> 4 Sale $$$$$ Make Offers
> 
> View attachment 562144
> View attachment 562145
> View attachment 562146
> View attachment 562147


 I didnt know that this car was still around :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> DOES IT STILL HAVE THE TRUNK MURAL


Is that the mural of all the cops gettin shot up? That shits crazy :werd:


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Just hit a lick. $30 boom booms at the party-yard. Dunno fi I'mm sell it or put in on the coupe..
> View attachment 561772


id keep it if you only paid 30 cause thats a good rare find for that price and would look good on the ride


----------



## Painful-Pleasure$

Yup..All of it still in its Original condition..Believe it..I had done some research this car was built with a lot of Love..there is nothing done incorrect about the car..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

whats good fellas


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whats good fellas


what up brother slim


----------



## 187PURE

MAN THOSE ADJUSTABLE LOWER TRAILING ARMS WAS A NIGHTMARE.. WHEN THRU 8 TRANNY SEALS. THIS IS THE 9TH AND LAST. GOT STOCKS BACK ON. COULDA GOT A SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT, BUT I'MA GO WITH THIS FOR NOW. SELLING THESE ADJUSTABLE ONES


----------



## ChocolateThriller

MY LAC WHICH IS ABOUT TO GET RE DONE FOR 2013


----------



## regal ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whats good fellas


sup Big Homie


----------



## Skim

ChocolateThriller said:


> MY LAC WHICH IS ABOUT TO GET RE DONE FOR 2013


bangin!


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> sup Big Homie


what it do club brother


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## jjfrom713

Now that ole school


----------



## sic713

hell yea!


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


MOE MOE R.IP. USED TO DIP WITH BONE AND STUDDER BOX.. BLOODS WERE KNOWN AS "THEE OTHER SIDE".. THEY TOOK THE NAME AND RAN WITH IT AND CREATED A CAR CLUB.. NOW THAT'S REAL!


----------



## 187PURE

NOTHER HIT.. MOE MOE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> MOE MOE R.IP. USED TO DIP WITH BONE AND STUDDER BOX.. BLOODS WERE KNOWN AS "THEE OTHER SIDE".. THEY TOOK THE NAME AND RAN WITH IT AND CREATED A CAR CLUB.. NOW THAT'S REAL!


thats true 187 then Later became DAMU until Big Fred turned snitch and got the hood rocked . theres a few dudes out there that still fly the plaque.


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> thats true 187 then Later became DAMU until Big Fred turned snitch and got the hood rocked . theres a few dudes out there that still fly the plaque.


THERE WAS A GUY NAMED BIG PERCY FROM DAMU RIDERZ THAT HAD A CLEAN CHERRY TRAMP (TRE)


----------



## 187PURE

O/G STUDDER BOX, OUT THE MOONROOF OF HIS 64 KARAT (HE CALLS IT)









LOL, EXPLAINED HOW HIM AND MOE MOE WAS FIGHTING SOME ESSAYS BACK TO BACK IN SOLEDAD


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> THERE WAS A GUY NAMED BIG PERCY FROM DAMU RIDERZ THAT HAD A CLEAN CHERRY TRAMP (TRE)


 percy was a real pimp LOL!! him Lil bo(vernon crockett) preach (billy big lips) and schawn used to hang on yukon and crenshaw. If this the same guy. schawn had the white 80's coupe with bolts ons  you got some good pics homie keep em coming


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> percy was a real pimp LOL!! him Lil bo(vernon crockett) preach (billy big lips) and schawn used to hang on yukon and crenshaw. If this the same guy. schawn had the white 80's coupe with bolts ons  you got some good pics homie keep em coming


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

SAD DAY FOR FAM AND FRIENDS.. WITH STUDDER BOX IN BACK OF THE SUPER DUCE SMH


----------



## 187PURE

BOX'S MURAL OF FALLEN SOLDIERS.. MOE MOE IN THE BACK GROUND HOPPING THE DUCE


----------



## 187PURE

BONE WAS FROM 'THEE OTHER SIDE'









NOW ACTING AND DIRECTING.. GOOD JOB BONE :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> BONE WAS FROM 'THEE OTHER SIDE'
> 
> View attachment 565700
> 
> 
> NOW ACTING AND DIRECTING.. GOOD JOB BONE :thumbsup:


 bone family ran athens park he was one of the few that had a pass in every hood . the first time I saw him was in eve's video didnt even recognize him


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

you got some good photos man you must be old :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> bone family ran athens park he was one of the few that had a pass in every hood . the first time I saw him was in eve's video didnt even recognize him


YEAH I SAW THAT. HOW IN THE HELL DID EVE MANAGE TO PULL THAT ONE OFF? LOL.. EVE IS FROM PHILLY. SHE USED TO BE AN EXOTIC DANCER I HEARD. BONE AND THEM USED TO RUN AROUND WITH CAMERAS DOCUMENTING THERE OWN HOOD FOOTAGE.. WAS A PRETTY GOOD IDEA TO HAVE AN ARCHIVE


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you got some good photos man you must be old :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


SHHHhhh :shh: LOL


----------



## 187PURE

RICH ROLLIN WAS A 'ROLLIN 60s' HOOD CAR CLUB THAT LASTED ONLY 1 SUMMER BECAUSE IT WAS TOO HOOD.. GANG BANGING AND LOWRIDING IS LIKE OIL AND WATER.. YOU HAVE TO SEPARATE THE TWO, ELSE YOUR CLUB WON'T GO ANYWHERE, LIKE RICH ROLLIN AND DIRT GANG.. HERE IS BANKER T (O/G ROLLIN SIXTIES) R.IP. MY HOMIE BRAGS HOW HE WAS CROONING THEM OLDIES BACK IN THE DAY AND ROLLING HIS CLEAN WHITE 68


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> RICH ROLLIN WAS A 'ROLLIN 60s' HOOD CAR CLUB THAT LASTED ONLY 1 SUMMER BECAUSE IT WAS TOO HOOD.. GANG BANGING AND LOWRIDING IS LIKE OIL AND WATER.. YOU HAVE TO SEPARATE THE TWO, ELSE YOUR CLUB WON'T GO ANYWHERE, LIKE RICH ROLLIN AND DIRT GANG.. HERE IS BANKER T (O/G ROLLIN SIXTIES) R.IP. MY HOMIE BRAGS HOW HE WAS CROONING THEM OLDIES BACK IN THE DAY AND ROLLING HIS CLEAN WHITE 68
> 
> View attachment 565711


 your right it a trip when i see ****** that have long gone from the hood where they grew up still trying to bang .the 60's were deep back in the day on slauson ****** had like 3000 members lol!! you could always catch them beefing with the 8 trays and other `sets it would be like a million to 1 the odds were crazy every dude that lived in that block and its radius were rich rolllin although i dont remeber the club you cant forget the term they yelled it all the time:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> SHHHhhh :shh: LOL


:|:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

super cool ass og pics homie


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> your right it a trip when i see ****** that have long gone from the hood where they grew up still trying to bang .the 60's were deep back in the day on slauson ****** had like 3000 members lol!! you could always catch them beefing with the 8 trays and other `sets it would be like a million to 1 the odds were crazy every dude that lived in that block and its radius were rich rolllin although i dont remeber the club you cant forget the term they yelled it all the time:yes:


LONG TIME 60s MEMBER 'BUBBA LOC' IS DOING PROFESSIONAL COMEDY NOW LOL.. HE WAS ALWAYS A CHARACTER.. HIS OLDER BROTHER 'SNOOP DOGG' (NOT THE RAPPER) USED TO COACH HOOD FOOT BALL TO SQUASH THE BEEF IN THE HOOD AMONGST GANG MEMBERS


----------



## 187PURE

TONY MONTANA said:


> super cool ass og pics homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

BOX'S 83 LINC


----------



## 187PURE

STUDDER BOX ROCKING A CURL WITH TWO HOTTIES:shocked:









I WOULD HAVE TOOK EITHER 1 OF THEM IF NOT BOTH LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> STUDDER BOX ROCKING A CURL WITH TWO HOTTIES:shocked:
> 
> View attachment 565717
> 
> 
> I WOULD HAVE TOOK EITHER 1 OF THEM IF NOT BOTH LOL


:boink: LOL


----------



## jjfrom713

Was boxx from lueders park being from compton dude look familiar


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

187PURE said:


> MOE MOE R.IP. USED TO DIP WITH BONE AND STUDDER BOX.. BLOODS WERE KNOWN AS "THEE OTHER SIDE".. THEY TOOK THE NAME AND RAN WITH IT AND CREATED A CAR CLUB.. NOW THAT'S REAL!


U used to ride with them?


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> Was boxx from lueders park being from compton dude look familiar


YES


----------



## 187PURE

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> U used to ride with them?


NAW, BUT I GOTS MAD RESPECT FOR ANYONE THAT LOVES AND RESPECTS LOWRIDING


----------



## jjfrom713

Dude looked familar what ever happen wit brauh


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> Dude looked familar what ever happen wit brauh


He's just been working hard and relaxing with his family.. He doesn't lowride anymore, but still represent's the club 'Thee Other Side'.. He had the plaque in his Bmw lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WONDER WHATS UP WITH PLAYTOYS CC?


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> what it do club brother


Sup faM


----------



## payfred

Damn yall niccas in Philly & Texas know more shit than I do and I'm FROM South Central! What the Hell? LOL

I guess that was before my time yall must be older than me...:yes:


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Damn yall niccas in Philly & Texas know more shit than I do and I'm FROM South Central! What the Hell? LOL
> 
> I guess that was before my time yall must be older than me...:yes:


lol ****** TELLING THEY AGE UP IN HERE


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THIS GUY? JR BATTS


----------



## 187PURE

NOTHER SHOT, SUPER DUCE


----------



## 187PURE

WASUP?? MY LAC USED TO SWANG BACK IN THE DAY!:shocked: MY HOMIE FROM CLEVELAND ON THE SWITCH


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> WASUP?? MY LAC USED TO SWANG BACK IN THE DAY!:shocked: MY HOMIE FROM CLEVELAND ON THE SWITCH
> 
> View attachment 566000


Damn! How many inches was that? Wassup homie


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

187PURE said:


> NAW, BUT I GOTS MAD RESPECT FOR ANYONE THAT LOVES AND RESPECTS LOWRIDING


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Damn! How many inches was that? Wassup homie


ABOUT 36 INCHES, 50 ON THE GAS HOP.. BACK THEN, I ONLY HAD A #9 MARZOCCHI ON THAT SINGLE GATE.. DAMN THAT WAS 12 YEARS AGO.. BOY DOES TIME FLY SMH


----------



## 187PURE

souphillylow said:


> Damn! How many inches was that? Wassup homie


..and with just 4 batteries on that gate.. ***** layin frame on that ass end.. scrape the bumper on that ass, lighting up the night like a plane crash!


----------



## jjfrom713

187PURE said:


> He's just been working hard and relaxing with his family.. He doesn't lowride anymore, but still represent's the club 'Thee Other Side'.. He had the plaque in his Bmw lol


I don't bang but I do respect dude an have good memories of him just glad he doing well


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> I don't bang but I do respect dude an have good memories of him just glad he doing well


Homie retired from lowriding. I'm damn near 50 and I don't think I'll ever retire lol


----------



## jjfrom713

Feel u on that lowridin just in us


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> Feel u on that lowridin just in us


like button clicked :thumbsup:


----------



## souphillylow

187PURE said:


> ..and with just 4 batteries on that gate.. ***** layin frame on that ass end.. scrape the bumper on that ass, lighting up the night like a plane crash!


Aint that how its sposed to be homie? Glad to see u riding still.


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Homie retired from lowriding.* I'm damn near 50* and I don't think I'll ever retire lol


:sprint:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

187PURE said:


> Homie retired from lowriding. I'm damn near 50 and I don't think I'll ever retire lol


:no: Never retire homie


----------



## Skim

finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


All Im trying to do is be like Skim when I grow up ...got damn homie ,you got a fleet! NICE RIDE!


----------



## Emailad4me773

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG



That bitch clean Homie NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NO WONDER WHY HE SOLD THE 63,SHYT I WOULD HAD TO TO GET THE 7:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


:thumbsup: Nice ride brother


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


:thumbsup::h5:uffin::420:


----------



## jjfrom713

Madd prop's Skim on that tight 57


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> :sprint:


:yessad:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


SHIT *****, YOU AINT GOTTA DO SHIT TO IT! THAT MAWFUCKA KLEEN!!


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> NO WONDER WHY HE SOLD THE 63,SHYT I WOULD HAD TO TO GET THE 7:h5:


shit i sold 3 cars for this :shocked:


----------



## Skim

Thanks for the kind words yall.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> shit i sold 3 cars for this :shocked:


LOL I BET HOMIE THAT THANG IS SHARP INSIDE OUT I BET


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> shit i sold 3 cars for this :shocked:


I woulda did the same thing for a rag 7.. my homie Box is trying to get one.. O/G shit fa real!


----------



## DIPN714

187PURE said:


> I USED TO LOVE IT WHEN GUYS USED TO C-NOTCH TO MAKE THEY SHIT ANKLE LOW TO A CENTIPEDE'S TOE


hey bro these riders dont no about a c notch to da frame for laying on da bumper;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## 187PURE

DIPN714 said:


> hey bro these riders dont no about a c notch to da frame for laying on da bumper;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


ha ha ha :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim you sold "White Trash"?:shocked:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


Dammmn Manye good look.


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Skim you sold "White Trash"?:shocked:


I was about to ask the same thing cause it ain't in the signature! :wow:

Nice come up Skim...57 rag is top of the food chain dogg.


----------



## payfred

Once you get a 57 rag, what is there to aspire too?? That's it. Your on top!:boink:


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG



WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SUPER NICE.


----------



## Psta

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


NICE SKIM!!! CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Skim

thank u again fellas. two weeks ago if someone told me i would have one i woulda been like, "aw you bullshittin" im glad i.made that decision now.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Once you get a 57 rag, what is there to aspire too?? That's it. Your on top!:boink:


i really wanted an 8 rag but theyre are way too high.


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> Skim you sold "White Trash"?:shocked:


a guy made me a good offer after vegas and cashed me out so i was looking at something else to replace it but i figured if i slang two more of my projects, stack that on top i was in the game with the 57's so i said fuck it u only live once and who knows if i would ever get this chance again. i better do it before i start spending money on bullshit.


----------



## tru2thagame

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


:worship:


----------



## BIG PAGE

Skim said:


> thank u again fellas. two weeks ago if someone told me i would have one i woulda been like, "aw you bullshittin" im glad i.made that decision now.


bad ass car skim


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


GAWDDD DAMMMM sum baller shit right there :thumbsup: only live once homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

57 rags and shit...lookin good homie....


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> i really wanted an 8 rag but theyre are way too high.


Wow man I'm happy for you dogg!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Is there a thread for 73-77monte carlos


----------



## regal ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> 57 rags and shit...lookin good homie....


sup homie:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Top of the morning brothers ,Im about to work on thee Rider


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Top of the morning brothers ,Im about to work on thee Rider


Sup homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

regal ryda said:


> sup homie:wave:


chillin big homie....what about you


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Top of the morning brothers ,Im about to work on thee Rider


thats whats up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> a guy made me a good offer after vegas and cashed me out so i was looking at something else to replace it but i figured if i slang two more of my projects, stack that on top i was in the game with the 57's so i said fuck it u only live once and who knows if i would ever get this chance again. i better do it before i start spending money on bullshit.


CASHED U OUT LIKE THAT HUH WOW GOOD COME UP FA SHO,WONDER WHERE IT WENT:sprint:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Skim said:


> i really wanted an 8 rag but theyre are way too high.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


:worship::worship:thats def the shit right there


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> CASHED U OUT LIKE THAT HUH WOW GOOD COME UP FA SHO,WONDER WHERE IT WENT:sprint:


Albuquerque new Mexico


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Wow man I'm happy for you dogg!


thanks fred, when I see these pics im like damn I wanna cut it lol


----------



## regal ryda

dont do it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

fuck that CUT THAT BITCH like she owe you money


----------



## 187PURE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> fuck that CUT THAT BITCH like she owe you money


what he said ^^


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> what he said ^^


x57


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> thanks fred, when I see these pics im like damn I wanna cut it lol


Well you can't fly a plaque unless its cut right??


----------



## Skim

you can run a plaque if its bone stock all og, bombs and fifties can ride uncut.


----------



## chevy_boy

Skim said:


> you can run a plaque if its bone stock all og, bombs and fifties can ride uncut.


*Nice pick up you made the right choice.......Cut that summabish you only living for the present!!! Live ya dream Skim live ya dream!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

chevy_boy said:


> *Nice pick up you made the right choice.......Cut that summabish you only living for the present!!! Live ya dream Skim live ya dream!!! *:thumbsup:


:no::no: roll that bitch OG and flip it on Barrett-Jackson's stage in a year or so, remember its the "RARE" factory triple black package


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> you can run a plaque if its bone stock all og, bombs and fifties can ride uncut.


Bet


----------



## 187PURE

Damn now yall got me stumped. On the one hand, I would roll it with 2 pumps 4 batteries and just 2 switches. But on the other, it's too classy to cut


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> :no::no: roll that bitch OG and flip it on Barrett-Jackson's stage in a year or so, remember its the "RARE" factory triple black package


I would probably fake the funk and hide a airbag setup under a false floor and have some pumps & batteries on top not hooked up to shit LOL


----------



## payfred

That way its still uncut when you sell it


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> I would probably fake the funk and hide a airbag setup under a false floor and have some pumps & batteries on top not hooked up to shit LOL


:no:


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> Damn now yall got me stumped. On the one hand, I would roll it with 2 pumps 4 batteries and just 2 switches. But on the other, it's too classy to cut


yep one thing about it though, u just cant put any type of set up back there. u almost gotta do aircraft!


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> yep one thing about it though, u just cant put any type of set up back there. u almost gotta do aircraft!


hmm.. I would do ol' skool.. Ted Wells stuff


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG



"I could've left it stock and kept it a claddic, but instead I cut it to make it a legend"....... Fuck that sayin and keep that bitch stock! Lol like ole boy said its some auction type shit.


----------



## pitbull166

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG


Real nice homie!


----------



## low4ever

Yeah Skim, if it was something I built up from nothing I would cut it but getting one in that type of shape already... Don't think I could cut that one. Its way to clean. Just my opinion. If you do cut it though, you are right a killer ass aircraft will put that bitch on hard


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> u almost gotta do aircraft!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:




low4ever said:


> a killer ass aircraft will put that bitch on hard



x57



Skim said:


> gotta do aircraft!


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> fuck that CUT THAT BITCH like she owe you money


X1957


----------



## RollNMy64

regal ryda said:


> dont do it



Please Don't Do It!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Do not cut that car......

Tuxedo Black 57

It needs NOTHING except to be driven.


I would say if you were going to keep this car, cut it, but you'll flip it for an 8 eventually....you know it, I know it.

Edit: Where's Scotty been?


----------



## 1229

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Please cut that car......
> 
> Tuxedo Black 57
> 
> It needs NOTHING except some fully restored Pesco pumps
> 
> 
> I would say if you were going to keep this car, cut it, but you'll flip it for an 8 eventually so still cut it....you know it, I know it.


FIXT AND QFT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TATTOO-76 said:


> FIXT AND QFT


I do agree and if it were MINE and I was going to KEEP it, I would cut it but for resale, he can flip his cash quick and he knows it.

In 2008 a similar car sold for almost $100k.......
http://news.barrett-jackson.com/ori...-bids-farewell-to-his-car-at-barrett-jackson/

He hustles right and he will have enough cash to get what he wants with money to play with 

I'm envious.....


----------



## ChevySSJunky

Skim said:


> finally went black. trying to step it up to the big dogs in Lowriding. im so broke now I dont have any money to do shit to it. But its fine all OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> .........CONGRATS SKIM............. ! ! ! Thats BIGG HUSTLE ri there !


----------



## Dylante63

haha hell yeah


----------



## 187PURE

MAKES SENSE NOT TO CUT IT IF SKIM WANTS AN 8. REMEMBER, THE VALUE GO'S DOWN ONCE YOU ALTER IT. AND A LOT OF CAR ENTHUSIASTS WANT ALL ORIGINAL. THEY DON'T EVEN WANT AFTER MARKET STEREO SYSTEMS


----------



## payfred

I think I would cut it...but that's just me. Drop it off @ tattoo 76 crib for the setup, put some cross lace WWKs on that bish, get the gangster back window on there....shiiiiit!

What a dream. Now back to my hardtop reality :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

JUST PUT A 4 PUMP 12 BATT IN IT SO IT BE HOTT!!!!


----------



## mikelowsix4

Skim said:


> yep one thing about it though, u just cant put any type of set up back there. u almost gotta do aircraft!


YEP as much as i love to see these OG rides like this Skim, Fuck it go "ALL IN" with the aircraft :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> JUST PUT A 4 PUMP 12 BATT IN IT SO IT BE HOTT!!!!


***** IZ YOU CRAZY?!! :IN MY DRE FROM THE CHRONIC ALBUM VOICE:


----------



## 187PURE

58s and under you don't hop.. especially if they rags


----------



## mikelowsix4

187PURE said:


> 58s and under you don't hop.. especially if they rags


Yea thats why he would go with the aircraft set up. raise and lower that bad boy like a "G"


----------



## 187PURE

mikelowsix4 said:


> Yea thats why he would go with the aircraft set up. raise and lower that bad boy like a "G"


yeah.. those years are hard to come by now.. I'm starting to figure 61 and under you don't hop.. I remember when Big Rat you to swang that 59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

187PURE said:


> 58s and under you don't hop.. especially if they rags


WHY NOT?


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHY NOT?


My last text ^^


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM NOT SAYING IT AS A HOPPER BUT IT CAN HAVE A LIL SWANG TO IT JUST FOR FUN,NO NEED TO BABY THEM:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> yeah.. those years are hard to come by now.. I'm starting to figure 61 and under you don't hop.. I remember when Big Rat you to swang that 59


true, when you get a rag you realize how flimsy they truely are. my 64 was rock solid but would notice when i jack it up, shit would misalign until i sat it back on the ground. if you dont give a fuck, swing it but it will never be the same after 6 months of hopping.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I wouldn't cut it, as much fun hydros are but when u get into 61 and older rags ur talkin bout high dollar cars and cutting them up hurts the resale value


----------



## N.O.Bricks

westcoastlowrider said:


> I wouldn't cut it, as much fun hydros are but when u get into 61 and older rags ur talkin bout high dollar cars and cutting them up hurts the resale value


qft


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Cut it....no zzzzzt zzzzzzzt = boring night on the strip


----------



## 187PURE

I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 64 FRAME WRAP PIECES. MY BUDDY WANTS TO WRAP HIS FRAME BUT DOESN'T WANNA GO THRU THE HASSLE OF MAKING TEMPLATES. ANYONE HAVE ANY LEADS


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 64 FRAME WRAP PIECES. MY BUDDY WANTS TO WRAP HIS FRAME BUT DOESN'T WANNA GO THRU THE HASSLE OF MAKING TEMPLATES. ANYONE HAVE ANY LEADS


hit up Empire customs on here he used to sell precuts


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

187PURE said:


> ***** IZ YOU CRAZY?!! :IN MY DRE FROM THE CHRONIC ALBUM VOICE:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> hit up Empire customs on here he used to sell precuts


x2 I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SAY THAT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TOP OF THE MORNING MY BROTHERSuffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Cut it....no zzzzzt zzzzzzzt = boring night on the strip


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

You should start a poll skim. "To cut are Not to cut" I personally wouldn't do it. especially If you've already got a cut car . 57 Rags are In a diff league than any other car . :yes: Thats that presidential shit right there homeboy !


----------



## Lowridingmike

the kid is still alive.... just havent touched my car except to move it in a while.. I did put soem pioneer 3.5's in the dash (not what comes in a caddy but in a g-body), so 3 ways in the rear, and wired an alpine up in the dash. Along w/ fixed my power windows and seats. Now I got tunes and full power everythign where b4 I had none of the above. Updated pics/video coming when I hang the exhaust. BOught some cherry bomb glasspacks a while ago and they;'re still posted int he back seat, still gotta get the right size reducers..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Oh yeah, skim..> DON'T cut that 57.. Until you have another 2 or 3 like I know you will... THen you can cut one of those... lolz


----------



## D-BO

187PURE said:


> 58s and under you don't hop.. especially if they rags


REAL TALK!!! Strictly lay and play situation


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> I think I would cut it...but that's just me. Drop it off @ tattoo 76 crib for the setup, put some cross lace WWKs on that bish, get the gangster back window on there....shiiiiit!
> 
> What a dream. Now back to my hardtop reality :tears:


:roflmao: hardtop reality!! im there wit you payfed


----------



## Rag Ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Cut it....no zzzzzt zzzzzzzt = boring night on the strip


agreed...:yes:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

187PURE said:


> I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 64 FRAME WRAP PIECES. MY BUDDY WANTS TO WRAP HIS FRAME BUT DOESN'T WANNA GO THRU THE HASSLE OF MAKING TEMPLATES. ANYONE HAVE ANY LEADS


I remember seeing someone on LIL selling templates recently


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SO WHAT ABOUT THE 59s AND 60s


----------



## Emailad4me773

187PURE said:


> I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 64 FRAME WRAP PIECES. MY BUDDY WANTS TO WRAP HIS FRAME BUT DOESN'T WANNA GO THRU THE HASSLE OF MAKING TEMPLATES. ANYONE HAVE ANY LEADS


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/333708-empire-customs-fabrication.html


----------



## playboi13

D-BO said:


> REAL TALK!!! Strictly lay and play situation


 I seen a viejitos late 30s bomb chippin aand side to side lika mufugga and that shit was badass..


----------



## DIPN714

Skim said:


> true, when you get a rag you realize how flimsy they truely are. my 64 was rock solid but would notice when i jack it up, shit would misalign until i sat it back on the ground. if you dont give a fuck, swing it but it will never be the same after 6 months of hopping.


bro just do [what] you do;;


----------



## Mr Minnesota

payfred said:


> Is that the mural of all the cops gettin shot up? That shits crazy :werd:


Yes, I remember ride'n with Slow Bob back in the day. Super cool dude, man these pictures bring back memories.


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> :roflmao: hardtop reality!! im there wit you payfed


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> SO WHAT ABOUT THE 59s AND 60s


IT'S A MATTER OF OPINION.. ME MYSELF PERSONALLY WOULD'NT CUT ANYTHING BELOW A 59. WHETHER RAG OR HARD. AND I WOULD'NT WANNA TARE UP A 61 ON DOWN BY "MAKING IT HOTT".. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## 187PURE

BTW, THANKS FOR THE INFO YALL


----------



## chevy_boy

regal ryda said:


> :no::no: roll that bitch OG and flip it on Barrett-Jackson's stage in a year or so, remember its the "RARE" factory triple black package


You have a point there!!!:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

i thought we was lowridin...not collecting cars........imjussayin


----------



## granpa

Is see what u are saying slim but its not like the man ain't got lowriders. With that being said I don't think there is any car out their that looks better laid out with a booty kit and skirts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Tru


----------



## payfred

Sup homies cleanin out my closet. I haven't worn any of this shit for years I'm too old to dress like this anymore. I'm about to donate this stuff unless one of you may want it. I'm not selling it I will give it to you. Let me know and its yours. I'll give it to you next time I see you or send me ten bucks and I'll mail it to you..


----------



## DIPN714

187PURE said:


> IT'S A MATTER OF OPINION.. ME MYSELF PERSONALLY WOULD'NT CUT ANYTHING BELOW A 59. WHETHER RAG OR HARD. AND I WOULD'NT WANNA TARE UP A 61 ON DOWN BY "MAKING IT HOTT".. BUT TO EACH HIS OWN


NOTHING ;LIKE JUICE;;;;GOT MILK;;GOT FLUID


----------



## 187PURE

DIPN714 said:


> NOTHING ;LIKE JUICE;;;;GOT MILK;;GOT FLUID


THAT'S RIGHT-THAT'S RYYYE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

payfred said:


> Sup homies cleanin out my closet. I haven't worn any of this shit for years I'm too old to dress like this anymore. I'm about to donate this stuff unless one of you may want it. I'm not selling it I will give it to you. Let me know and its yours. I'll give it to you next time I see you or send me ten bucks and I'll mail it to you..


you got nothing in all blue?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

64 CRAWLING said:


> you got nothing in all blue?


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Sup homies cleanin out my closet. I haven't worn any of this shit for years I'm too old to dress like this anymore. I'm about to donate this stuff unless one of you may want it. I'm not selling it I will give it to you. Let me know and its yours. I'll give it to you next time I see you or send me ten bucks and I'll mail it to you..


:wave:


----------



## payfred

64 CRAWLING said:


> you got nothing in all blue?


:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

64 CRAWLING said:


> you got nothing in all blue?


:facepalm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

64 CRAWLING said:


> you got nothing in all blue?


Fred loves some red, hell its even part of his name.


----------



## 93flee

payfred said:


> Sup homies cleanin out my closet. I haven't worn any of this shit for years I'm too old to dress like this anymore. I'm about to donate this stuff unless one of you may want it. I'm not selling it I will give it to you. Let me know and its yours. I'll give it to you next time I see you or send me ten bucks and I'll mail it to you..


wowsers


----------



## 93flee

TTT


----------



## hueyblack

93flee said:


> wowsers


That's incredibly an awesome idea.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Happy thanksgiving to everyone


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY BROTHERS !*uffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Happy turkey day to all my brothers out there. Have great safe weekend and which out for the road blocks


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy turkey day to all my brothers out there. Have great safe weekend and which out for the road blocks


:werd:


----------



## Daddy ooo

>









daddy o back in the early 80,s in my 54 Chevy del ray. Been doing this shit for 34years. Low rider for life


----------



## payfred

TATTOO-76 said:


> Fred loves some red, hell its even part of his name.


:werd:


----------



## plague

just watchin some old cali swangin videos i think he did a lot for black lowriding and spreading it world wide got a chance to meet him and talk to him at the supershow. i just really like how he highlighted a lot of the black clubs from california so you could see a view diffrent from the norm and the music was good, i love lowriding its the only sport where u meet legends and acutally may even get a chance to sell parts to them and help them out


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

HOE HOE HOE !!!!! MERRY X MAS HOE!!!


----------



## jjfrom713

Ole school got jokes in 916area


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## sic713

sup fellow riders.. check my latest canvas..


----------



## westcoastlowrider

sic713 said:


> sup fellow riders.. check my latest canvas..


Fuckin beautiful homie


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## N.O.Bricks

sic713 said:


> sup fellow riders.. check my latest canvas..


----------



## Rag Ryda

sic713 said:


> sup fellow riders.. check my latest canvas..


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Thanks homies..started back working on my person ride..85 elco


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


> Thanks homies..started back working on my person ride..85 elco





sic713 said:


> sup fellow riders.. check my latest canvas..


BAD ASS WORK HOMIE AS ALWAYS :fool2: ONE DAY HOMIE I HOPE TO HAVE YOU DO SOME WORK ON ONE OF MY CAR'S. :h5:


----------



## payfred

sic713 said:


> sup fellow riders.. check my latest canvas..





sic713 said:


> Thanks homies..started back working on my person ride..85 elco


Mad skills brotha :worship:


----------



## sic713

P.E. PREZ said:


> BAD ASS WORK HOMIE AS ALWAYS :fool2: ONE DAY HOMIE I HOPE TO HAVE YOU DO SOME WORK ON ONE OF MY CAR'S. :h5:


I'm always down..Preciate the props


----------



## sic713

payfred said:


> Mad skills brotha :worship:


Thank u


----------



## Mr Minnesota

sic713 said:


> Thanks homies..started back working on my person ride..85 elco


Have you finished my Daughter's display board?


----------



## sic713

Mr Minnesota said:


> Have you finished my Daughter's display board?


Pm me the info..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:nicoderm:uffin::420:


----------



## Skim




----------



## 187PURE

BACK WHEN HOME BOYS WAS INTO VW BUGS









BIG MOE MOE ON "THAT PART" YOU KNOW


----------



## 187PURE

BIG STUD AND MOE MOE MASHING OFF









ITS BEEN 22 YEARS SINCE HOMIE BEEN GONE, AND STUD STILL FEELS THE PAIN.. THAT'S TRUE LOVE FOR A HOMIE THAT'S UNCUT. SHIT AINT LIKE THAT NOWADAYS. CLASSIC G SHIT.. WHAT YALL KNOW BOUT DAT?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Is that the cematury off bullis rd, compton


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> BACK WHEN HOME BOYS WAS INTO VW BUGS
> 
> View attachment 580375
> 
> 
> BIG MOE MOE ON "THAT PART" YOU KNOW


permed up by the bug on alloys!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## chevy_boy

187PURE said:


> BIG STUD AND MOE MOE MASHING OFF
> 
> View attachment 580376
> 
> 
> ITS BEEN 22 YEARS SINCE HOMIE BEEN GONE, AND STUD STILL FEELS THE PAIN.. THAT'S TRUE LOVE FOR A HOMIE THAT'S UNCUT. SHIT AINT LIKE THAT NOWADAYS. CLASSIC G SHIT.. WHAT YALL KNOW BOUT DAT?


PLENTY......


----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> PLENTY......


HEARD DAT G LOL


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 584503
> 
> Me and my club brotha,s back in the day. That's me on the top
> Richmond Cailf


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Daddy ooo did they have a few chapters or only cali yeah were deep, brother


----------



## Daddy ooo

jjfrom713 said:


> Daddy ooo did they have a few chapters or only cali yeah were deep, brother


 Yeah JJ it was Cali only. A few of the the homies in that photo we came in the lowriding game together in high school in the late 70,s. This lowriding shit is a life style My life style.It,s all I know next to pimpin a hoe. So I'm in this game for life. 
Ask my wife Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'm still lowriding ya'll juist setback by x-mas for this lil one







And I bought a hauler for my caddy













Also been buying and selling parts like a muhfucka. just sold this for like $260 shipped on facebook its now in Iowa, been looking for another everysince







been building this ls monte as well


----------



## Lowridingmike

SO no more new pics of this until my fiberglassed interior is at least in primer







So I'll catch ya'll cats round Carl Casper Auto show time at the end of February. I'll be hopping, upgrading the front plumbing and a few other things as we speak (I reek of hydro fluid and black smoke in my cashmere billcosby sweater. lolz....)


----------



## payfred

ttt


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 584697
> View attachment 584503
> 
> Me and my club brotha,s back in the day. That's me on the top
> Richmond Cailf


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> SO no more new pics of this until my fiberglassed interior is at least in primer
> View attachment 585074
> 
> So I'll catch ya'll cats round Carl Casper Auto show time at the end of February. I'll be hopping, upgrading the front plumbing and a few other things as we speak (I reek of hydro fluid and black smoke in my cashmere billcosby sweater. lolz....)
> View attachment 585075


. Back in 1978 I bought a caddy just like yours off the show room floor. I was 17yrs old at that time. I took it straight to a famous Bay Area painter he patterned it out in candy. I Cut it out threw them zeniths on that bitch and a legend was born. At that time I was one of the only homies dragging a brand new caddy down the street. All together put I three custom paint jobs on that car. The last paint job I put on it I gave my painter a 64 SS rag to paint my car. I had two of them. At that time.Back then u could buy 60,s drops for $500 to $1000 all day long. Good luck with your car Young homie looking good


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


WHAT IT DO MIKE


----------



## Daddy ooo

[/SIZE Merry X MAS to all my brotha,s out there. I wish you and your family's happy holiday.


----------



## regal ryda

merry christmas homies


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a shot of my bike feature in easyrider magazine. I did all the work on it. My next project is a 1937 chevy coupe. I had one back in the day but never got to finish it due to a unwanted vacation


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> . Back in 1978 I bought a caddy just like yours off the show room floor. I was 17yrs old at that time. I took it straight to a famous Bay Area painter he patterned it out in candy. I Cut it out threw them zeniths on that bitch and a legend was born. At that time I was one of the only homies dragging a brand new caddy down the street. All together put I three custom paint jobs on that car. The last paint job I put on it I gave my painter a 64 SS rag to paint my car. I had two of them. At that time.Back then u could buy 60,s drops for $500 to $1000 all day long. Good luck with your car Young homie looking good



thanks brah, trading the 100 spoke 14x7's for some 13x7 72 spoke d's tonight soon as I find a k/o mallet to get em off. I'll post pics, oughta look a helluva lot better..


Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 585979
> This is a shot of my bike feature in easyrider magazine. I did all the work on it. My next project is a 1937 chevy coupe. I had one back in the day but never got to finish it due to a unwanted vacation


Nice bike, good luck on the 37, big $$$ car to build!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> WHAT IT DO MIKE


sup wit it fam ? hope u had a good christmas


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> thanks brah, trading the 100 spoke 14x7's for some 13x7 72 spoke d's tonight soon as I find a k/o mallet to get em off. I'll post pics, oughta look a helluva lot better..
> 
> 
> Nice bike, good luck on the 37, big $$$ car to build!


 yeah 13inch rims look nice on that year caddy and you will lay lower. 
I truly love to see young brotha like your self lowriding. Keeping the passion and love of this self expression sport alive. STAY RIDING YOUNG MIKE.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah 13inch rims look nice on that year caddy and you will lay lower.
> I truly love to see young brotha like your self lowriding. Keeping the passion and love of this self expression sport alive. STAY RIDING YOUNG MIKE.


THanks brah! Means alot, yea young cats with style ar ehard to come by these days.. lolz But I'll keep it lowriding long as I'm breathin.. Here's a pic of the seven-deuces I'll post pics of em on the car whenever I ge thome before dark this week. Was supposed to be today but a co-worder got sick went home early now I'm stuck staying her shift as well..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> THanks brah! Means alot, yea young cats with style ar ehard to come by these days.. lolz But I'll keep it lowriding long as I'm breathin.. Here's a pic of the seven-deuces I'll post pics of em on the car whenever I ge thome before dark this week. Was supposed to be today but a co-worder got sick went home early now I'm stuck staying her shift as well..
> 
> View attachment 586434


. Those look nice young mike. Are you up on sportway 5-20 tires. They look hella cool on 13 inch rims. There old school tires that OG ,s use to wear that was,nt very durable but the look was is the shit. Now Coker tire has come out with some new and Improved 5-20,s. I have a 67 Grand Prix convertible and I have some original premium sportway 5-20 on it. Never rolled on anything else. I guess just stuck in my old ways. Either way those 13 are going to look great homie


----------



## Lowridingmike

Depending on how much I have to spend it'll either bee on 155/80's or 5.20's. If I had my preference I'd buy 5.20's but I got 3 pumps 8 batts and am an avid freeway roller. I know my steel belted 155/80's will do been riding them for years, now the 5.20's would be a new breed and feel. I'mma have to warm up to em.. In the meanwhile heres anotehr piece of my fiberglassed interior wonderland I'm tryna create here.. Got these cheap, will be painted.


----------



## jjfrom713

5-20s and lowriders go hand &hand like riceand beans


----------



## Lowridingmike

srry got home late from work nate pics gonna have to do..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Depending on how much I have to spend it'll either bee on 155/80's or 5.20's. If I had my preference I'd buy 5.20's but I got 3 pumps 8 batts and am an avid freeway roller. I know my steel belted 155/80's will do been riding them for years, now the 5.20's would be a new breed and feel. I'mma have to warm up to em.. In the meanwhile heres anotehr piece of my fiberglassed interior wonderland I'm tryna create here.. Got these cheap, will be painted.
> 
> View attachment 586517


 look like you over there thinking out side of the box young mike. And that,s what up. Bringing something different to the game and not following fads and the guide lines that someone else set. Self expression. Do your thang. You seem to have some skills over there That will save u some money. That s how you learn just dive into. Always work for me. especially when you start having kids. Money gets real tight.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

dose anyone have any pictures of the tripple black 64 with the blower sticking out of the hood...i seen it on a caliswangin vhs...he had kj in it mashing dow tha shaw i think....that car was off the chain...


----------



## Dylante63

That 4 was dope


----------



## G_KRALY

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> dose anyone have any pictures of the tripple black 64 with the blower sticking out of the hood...i seen it on a caliswangin vhs...he had kj in it mashing dow tha shaw i think....that car was off the chain...


Dont have any pics off hand but it belonged to E from forever rollin c.c. if it helps.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Thanks....whatever happend to that car


----------



## Lowridingmike

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> dose anyone have any pictures of the tripple black 64 with the blower sticking out of the hood...i seen it on a caliswangin vhs...he had kj in it mashing dow tha shaw i think....that car was off the chain...


I loved that car, brent from pitbull did some work on it a while ago and I got to see it up close in person an dit was RAW! I got a copy of the mural that was on the trunk tha tI put on a model of that car but I did mine red on red.. Its called "suga shack" by I think ernie barnes (a black artist) I have th einformation at work as well as a photo I'll post monday. its of a black dance hall post jazz renessaince, I fell in love with it even though I was only 15 at the time I could appreciate real black style.. Plus that car WORKED.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> look like you over there thinking out side of the box young mike. And that,s what up. Bringing something different to the game and not following fads and the guide lines that someone else set. Self expression. Do your thang. You seem to have some skills over there That will save u some money. That s how you learn just dive into. Always work for me. especially when you start having kids. Money gets real tight.


Thanks brah. And I've always worked on my own shit since I was young I was always so poor and all my firends had money so I had to manage to get by.. Now with kids it just continues.. :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks....whatever happend to that car


sup slim? hows the 57 coming out brotheruffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup slim? hows the 57 coming out brotheruffin:


Shit its not comming....guess ima have to do it myself....


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks brah. And I've always worked on my own shit since I was young I was always so poor and all my firends had money so I had to manage to get by.. Now with kids it just continues.. :thumbsup:


 I can relate to that. I have three kids all one year apart. So like you I had to master the car building skills and I did. That's how I made my extra cash by doing bodywork and painting etc. sometimes I would work two jobs. My kids are all grown now so I'm able to do a little more. It also helps when you have a good women on your team. I been with mine for 25years and she,s always support me in what I do. I have made a lot of connection over years. I can get my hands on different shit. I don't mind helping a brotha out. Holla at me


----------



## payfred

Having kids and a wife ain't stopped me from doin a damn thing. I just work overtime AND cut grass as a side hustle. No 10 year projects here :nono: my shit almost done. Hopefully I can bust it out tomorrow New Years Day...


----------



## Rag Ryda

payfred said:


> Having kids and a wife ain't stopped me from doin a damn thing. I just work overtime AND cut grass as a side hustle. No 10 year projects here :nono: my shit almost done. Hopefully I can bust it out tomorrow New Years Day...


chuuuuchhhh!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Daddy ooo

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL. BE SAFE


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Having kids and a wife ain't stopped me from doin a damn thing. I just work overtime AND cut grass as a side hustle. No 10 year projects here :nono: my shit almost done. Hopefully I can bust it out tomorrow New Years Day...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

payfred said:


> Having kids and a wife ain't stopped me from doin a damn thing. I just work overtime AND cut grass as a side hustle. No 10 year projects here :nono: my shit almost done. Hopefully I can bust it out tomorrow New Years Day...


Congrats payfred


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Having kids and a wife ain't stopped me from doin a damn thing. I just work overtime AND cut grass as a side hustle. No 10 year projects here :nono: my shit almost done. Hopefully I can bust it out tomorrow New Years Day...


:shocked::cheesy: pics please


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

payfred said:


> Having kids and a wife ain't stopped me from doin a damn thing. I just work overtime AND cut grass as a side hustle. No 10 year projects here :nono: my shit almost done. Hopefully I can bust it out tomorrow New Years Day...


Rns


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

pics of the tripple black 64 with the blower sticking out the hood from back in tha day......anyone?????


----------



## Lowridingmike

Next, get some paint and a top on this thing.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> pics of the tripple black 64 with the blower sticking out the hood from back in tha day......anyone?????


Ill see if i can find some slim


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 588899
> 
> View attachment 588900
> 
> Next, get some paint and a top on this thing.


put your foot in this mutha you aint gotta rush:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Rag Ryda said:


> chuuuuchhhh!!





Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:





MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Congrats payfred


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> :shocked::cheesy: pics please


Didn't really wanna post pics of the finished product until it was actually on the road...but I'll show a night time pic just to give an idea...


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Didn't really wanna post pics of the finished product until it was actually on the road...but I'll show a night time pic just to give an idea...


i see bling bling on the bottom :shocked:


----------



## payfred

Here you go one more homie this pic like 5 or 6 months ago...


----------



## payfred

I turned every wrench on this car myself..


----------



## BlackDawg

Looking Good


----------



## payfred

A OG USO once said "excuses are like assholes. They all STINK!" LOL


----------



## payfred

BlackDawg said:


> Looking Good


Thanks dogg


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> I turned every wrench on this car myself..


good shit bro cant wait to be at that point someday. looks good fred :h5:


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> good shit bro cant wait to be at that point someday. looks good fred :h5:


Thx fam! But your 64 whoa :worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Thx fam! But your 64 whoa :worship:


thx bro means alot!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

say mayne ....you just caint be doin folx like that .....that 4 lookin right


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> I turned every wrench on this car myself..


 It give,s me a lot of pride when people ask who
Did the work on a car or bike of mine. and I'm able to say it,s my creation and my work. I,m sure you feel that way also. Looking good lowrider.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> Didn't really wanna post pics of the finished product until it was actually on the road...but I'll show a night time pic just to give an idea...


:wow:


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> A OG USO once said "excuses are like assholes. They all STINK!" LOL


Ilike dat! lolz nice work Fred 64 is lookin trill! Glad its come together as fast as it has for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

sanding down to the metal. 63 on the way. motor finished. interior next.


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 589822
> sanding down to the metal. 63 on the way. motor finished. interior next.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> I turned every wrench on this car myself..


still remember u coing to the homies crib and picking it up.Its came along way looking good g


----------



## payfred

64 and 59 rider said:


> still remember u coing to the homies crib and picking it up.Its came along way looking good g


Shit thx to you for helping me even find this car! I STILL appreciate that bro forreal


----------



## jjfrom713

Look at payfred gettin active on what that a64


----------



## payfred

This when I was preparing for the belly to be painted...took out the whole undercarriage to be either plated, replated, or replaced..


----------



## payfred

jjfrom713 said:


> Look at payfred gettin active on what that a64


I got a build topic that I let die out. Imma start bumping it to the top soon wit hella pics


----------



## payfred

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> say mayne ....you just caint be doin folx like that .....that 4 lookin right





Daddy ooo said:


> It give,s me a lot of pride when people ask who
> Did the work on a car or bike of mine. and I'm able to say it,s my creation and my work. I,m sure you feel that way also. Looking good lowrider.





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :wow:





Lowridingmike said:


> Ilike dat! lolz nice work Fred 64 is lookin trill! Glad its come together as fast as it has for you! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered. I posted it in the Santana topic earlier but figured I'd put it here too


----------



## Hernan

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered. I posted it in the Santana topic earlier but figured I'd put it here too


Nice lil history lesson. :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered. I posted it in the Santana topic earlier but figured I'd put it here too


 thanks for sharing skim :h5::thumbsup: gangsta Is a true and respected rider who will leave an everlasting legacy even before sunday driver I knew who he was . he represents us well when it comes to putting together these cars ,uffin:


----------



## Skim

I'm glad y'all like it. We were going over to bowtie connection and I started asking him shit about it so I just said fuck it umma put it on YouTube my other club brothers was makin us laugh at the end but he was like fuck it. Needs to be told.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> I'm glad y'all like it. We were going over to bowtie connection and I started asking him shit about it so I just said fuck it umma put it on YouTube my other club brothers was makin us laugh at the end but he was like fuck it. Needs to be told.


I bet dude that tried copying "santana" like:facepalm:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

payfred said:


> Shit thx to you for helping me even find this car! I STILL appreciate that bro forreal


No problem just glad a guy like your self got the car and took it to the next level... Cant wait to see the finished product soon....Keep up the good work G!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered. I posted it in the Santana topic earlier but figured I'd put it here too


Nice interveiw gives us younger brothas some good history


----------



## Daddy ooo

Homie,s I just recently just started fucking with this computer shit you know how us over 45 OG,s are. I have to say it make,s me feel so good to see you younger brotha,s with so much love and passion for this lowriding game. In northern Cali most of the younger brotha s are into hot rods and hogs including my sons Lol. But from time to time I will see a youngster ridin and I love it. You youngsters keep on doing yo thang. Keep it going because rather you realize it not you are in the game for life. When you hit that switch for the first time and that bitch jumped to attention and then layed her ass out on the ground for you. It was a done deal. To some this my sound stupid and to other you know what I mean. I never thought I would be 49yrs old and be even more crazy about lowriders as i was when start lowriding 34 years ago. The dreams never stop it,s like a sickness. And you no what I LOVE IT


----------



## BIG PAGE




----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> Homie,s I just recently just started fucking with this computer shit you know how us over 45 OG,s are. I have to say it make,s me feel so good to see you younger brotha,s with so much love and passion for this lowriding game. In northern Cali most of the younger brotha s are into hot rods and hogs including my sons Lol. But from time to time I will see a youngster ridin and I love it. You youngsters keep on doing yo thang. Keep it going because rather you realize it not you are in the game for life. When you hit that switch for the first time and that bitch jumped to attention and then layed her ass out on the ground for you. It was a done deal. To some this my sound stupid and to other you know what I mean. I never thought I would be 49yrs old and be even more crazy about lowriders as i was when start lowriding 34 years ago. The dreams never stop it,s like a sickness. And you no what I LOVE IT


Real talk bro


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> Homie,s I just recently just started fucking with this computer shit you know how us over 45 OG,s are. I have to say it make,s me feel so good to see you younger brotha,s with so much love and passion for this lowriding game. In northern Cali most of the younger brotha s are into hot rods and hogs including my sons Lol. But from time to time I will see a youngster ridin and I love it. You youngsters keep on doing yo thang. Keep it going because rather you realize it not you are in the game for life. When you hit that switch for the first time and that bitch jumped to attention and then layed her ass out on the ground for you. It was a done deal. To some this my sound stupid and to other you know what I mean. I never thought I would be 49yrs old and be even more crazy about lowriders as i was when start lowriding 34 years ago. The dreams never stop it,s like a sickness. And you no what I LOVE IT


Real talk


----------



## payfred

Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> Homie,s I just recently just started fucking with this computer shit you know how us over 45 OG,s are. I have to say it make,s me feel so good to see you younger brotha,s with so much love and passion for this lowriding game. In northern Cali most of the younger brotha s are into hot rods and hogs including my sons Lol. But from time to time I will see a youngster ridin and I love it. You youngsters keep on doing yo thang. Keep it going because rather you realize it not you are in the game for life. When you hit that switch for the first time and that bitch jumped to attention and then layed her ass out on the ground for you. It was a done deal. To some this my sound stupid and to other you know what I mean. I never thought I would be 49yrs old and be even more crazy about lowriders as i was when start lowriding 34 years ago. The dreams never stop it,s like a sickness. And you no what I LOVE IT


Thats what real riding is about...



payfred said:


> Hell yeah :thumbsup:


^^^ Everytime I look at my paycard it reminds me of this guy... Til this day it still says, "Pay Mike".. lolz


----------



## Daddy ooo

Like that old Sly Slick and the Wicked Jam
(I'm just Confessing a feeling)


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> Real talk bro





Skim said:


> Real talk





payfred said:


> Hell yeah :thumbsup:





Lowridingmike said:


> Thats what real riding is about...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Everytime I look at my paycard it reminds me of this guy... Til this day it still says, "Pay Mike".. lolz


:thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## payfred

LOL @ Pay Mike


----------



## Cut N 3's

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> Interview I did with G yesterday. Hopefully some questions about the Santana 64 were answered. I posted it in the Santana topic earlier but figured I'd put it here too


SKIM THANKS FOR HELP KEEPING THIS TOPIC ALIVE. YOU (AND OTHERS) HAVE KEPT THIS AT THE TOP OF THE CHARTS. SOME TIMES OLD GUYS, LIKE MYSELF, TEND TO SLACK OFF WHEN IT COMES TO TECHNOLOGY. BUT I WILL POP IN FROM TIME TO TIME TO GIVE YOU GUYS AN UPDATE OF WHAT I'VE BEEN WORKING ON. THIS TOPIC HAS CAME A LONG WAY. SOME PEOPLE MAY NOT KNOW OF THE O/G BLACK LOWRIDERS THREAD WHICH WAS WELL OVER A 1000 PAGES. I SAY 95% OF THAT THREAD WAS LIKE A HIGH SCHOOL CAFETERIA. ANYWAY, LET'S KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WITH THIS ONE


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> Homie,s I just recently just started fucking with this computer shit you know how us over 45 OG,s are. I have to say it make,s me feel so good to see you younger brotha,s with so much love and passion for this lowriding game. In northern Cali most of the younger brotha s are into hot rods and hogs including my sons Lol. But from time to time I will see a youngster ridin and I love it. You youngsters keep on doing yo thang. Keep it going because rather you realize it not you are in the game for life. When you hit that switch for the first time and that bitch jumped to attention and then layed her ass out on the ground for you. It was a done deal. To some this my sound stupid and to other you know what I mean. I never thought I would be 49yrs old and be even more crazy about lowriders as i was when start lowriding 34 years ago. The dreams never stop it,s like a sickness. And you no what I LOVE IT


x46:h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WUTT UP BROTHA'S :wave:


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP BROTHA'S :wave:


aw man, still slipping and sliding on this banana peel smh


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> x46:h5:


:wave:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Homie,s I just recently just started fucking with this computer shit you know how us over 45 OG,s are. I have to say it make,s me feel so good to see you younger brotha,s with so much love and passion for this lowriding game. In northern Cali most of the younger brotha s are into hot rods and hogs including my sons Lol. But from time to time I will see a youngster ridin and I love it. You youngsters keep on doing yo thang. Keep it going because rather you realize it not you are in the game for life. When you hit that switch for the first time and that bitch jumped to attention and then layed her ass out on the ground for you. It was a done deal. To some this my sound stupid and to other you know what I mean. I never thought I would be 49yrs old and be even more crazy about lowriders as i was when start lowriding 34 years ago. The dreams never stop it,s like a sickness. And you no what I LOVE IT


That's real. I am in my 30's and I will never forget the the first time I seen my uncle hit his 77 fleetwood rolling by my grandmas house in Oxnard ca


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> aw man, still slipping and sliding on this banana peel smh


:roflmao:TAHT'S ALRIGHT I KNOW YOU WILL BE BACC HOODRAT SMASHING AND DIPPIN REAL SOON :thumbsup:



Daddy ooo said:


> :wave:


WUTT UP O.G.


----------



## rickschaf

I know what your saying daddy ooo, been I. The game since 72, I am now 57 and still love this game. Like I said before its in the blood, and stays with you until they turn out the lights..


----------



## Daddy ooo

rickschaf said:


> I know what your saying daddy ooo, been I. The game since 72, I am now 57 and still love this game. Like I said before its in the blood, and stays with you until they turn out the lights..


 yeah homie your right. I,m about to purchase this 1937 Chevy coupe it,s 95% restored already. I plan on 4 linking the rear and Changing the original front suspension to a mustang two front suspension. Making these changes will allow the frame to hit the dirt with a airbag system. Been stock piling the needed parts and shit. Should have it by this summer. Had one once before but never was able to start or finish it. I will post when old girl come home to Daddy. All the young cars that I got in my stable gone start tripping when I bring that old hoe home a make her my bottom bitch. You know how it is when you cop a new hoe. You put them other hoe down lol.


----------



## Daddy ooo

rickschaf said:


> I know what your saying daddy ooo, been I. The game since 72, I am now 57 and still love this game. Like I said before its in the blood, and stays with you until they turn out the lights..


. Real talk :thumbsup:


----------



## rickschaf

37 coupe or four door suicide,, those will lay hard with the mustang front end,, Z from hawaii,


----------



## Daddy ooo

rickschaf said:


> 37 coupe or four door suicide,, those will lay hard with the mustang front end,, Z from hawaii,


 It,s a coupe. I have big plans for it. Going to sell two cars to make room for it my 67 GP conv and may be my 2008 super charged corvette i never drive it anyway


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao:TAHT'S ALRIGHT I KNOW YOU WILL BE BACC HOODRAT SMASHING AND DIPPIN REAL SOON :thumbsup:
> QUOTE]
> 
> OH YEAH


----------



## 187PURE

MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR PENDLETON WEATHER. DIPPING THRU A MILD BREEZE. TEMPERATURE'S JUST RIGHT FOR THE FLUID


----------



## 187PURE

187PURE said:


> MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR PENDLETON WEATHER. DIPPING THRU A MILD BREEZE. TEMPERATURE'S JUST RIGHT FOR THE FLUID


DAMN THIS KINDA TAKES ME BACK WHEN I WAS DIPPIN OFF 'DO OR DIE' SONG CALLED "PAPER CHASE"


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> MAN I CAN'T WAIT FOR PENDLETON WEATHER. DIPPING THRU A MILD BREEZE. TEMPERATURE'S JUST RIGHT FOR THE FLUID


What u know about them Pendletons 187 that's that OG shit homie lol


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> What u know about them Pendletons 187 that's that OG shit homie lol


I KNOW THEY'RE TOO DAMN EXPENSIVE NOW :angry:


----------



## Daddy ooo

You right about that shit $125 a pop. I some time get lucky on ebay. Recently I won a bid on a vintage Pendleton 3/4 trench wool coat with the fur collar. 1950,s old stock looks brand new. But when I received it I find out the size is large. My size is 2x. You can have it if that,s your size.


----------



## jjfrom713

Wow good buy nodoubt daddyooo


----------



## Daddy ooo

jjfrom713 said:


> Wow good buy nodoubt daddyooo


 :thumbsup: How you been JJ


----------



## jjfrom713

Tryoing get my $$$$~str8,excited been chatting w some og lowriders from my 310area sold ya vette dang this 36~goin to be sword sharp brother,B-)


----------



## Daddy ooo

I'm really looking forward to seeing you achieve your goal in owning your first Low Low bro. Looks like there some cool ass brother on this site with plenty of lowriding experience that I'm sure would be more then happy to give u some knowledge of this game that we love. Back in the day when I choice this life style a OG told me to always remember. THE MAN MAKE THE CAR....THE CAR DON,T MAKE THE MAN. ( welcome to our world home boy)


----------



## rickschaf

Daddy ooo, did you happen to know Cadillac jack back in the day, up in sac town, used to be one of my homies , Z from hawaii


----------



## Skim

sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.




















Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


man thts you now!!! :worship: this boy was killen it in vegas amazing ride


----------



## no joke

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


congrats skim badass ride my boy!!!!


----------



## Skim

no joke said:


> congrats skim badass ride my boy!!!!


thanks ary. saul is still working on the set up


----------



## Skim

TONY MONTANA said:


> man thts you now!!! :worship: this boy was killen it in vegas amazing ride


thanks Dre had hit me up after vegas about it since the 57 deal and I sent it back (ended up it was a conversion car) the 60 gonna be real tuff when Im done lol


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


One Badass Ride after another with you bruh:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


That,s the shit. That,s what I'm talking about:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

rickschaf said:


> Daddy ooo, did you happen to know Cadillac jack back in the day, up in sac town, used to be one of my homies , Z from hawaii


 Know can,t say that I do. I grew up in the Bay Area only been in sac for the past 7yrs


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


Thats clean!! Congrats


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.



Super clean, good to see u gonna be back on the streets homeboy........


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## jjfrom713

DAM IT LOOK UP AND LOOKOUT


----------



## low4ever

Skim my brother you keep it poppin homie. Congrats on another one.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> thanks Dre had hit me up after vegas about it since the 57 deal and I sent it back (ended up it was a conversion car) the 60 gonna be real tuff when Im done lol


Can't believe it was a conversion. Wow. That 60 is on point though!


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> thanks Dre had hit me up after vegas about it since the 57 deal and I sent it back (ended up it was a conversion car) the 60 gonna be real tuff when Im done lol


That was a conversion, they did a good job on that bad boy


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.



nice pick up Skim. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

yo skim out of all the rag tops you owned whats the best 1 to you homie??


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey Skim for future reference can you give use brotha,s the things to look at when purchasing a rare conv. Because your 57 looked
Totally factory.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


:wow: SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL CONGRATS SKIM :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP CHU CHU PUBLIC ENEMY CC


----------



## Daddy ooo

Some of the Family's rides


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 593551
> View attachment 593547
> View attachment 593545
> View attachment 593546
> Some of the Family's rides


 DAMN HOMIE YOU GUYS HAVE SOME nICE RIDES, THAT RAG DEUCE KILLIN IT!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


STARCHED CARHARTT CLEAN:yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> DAMN HOMIE YOU GUYS HAVE SOME nICE RIDES, THAT RAG DEUCE KILLIN IT!


Thanks mike. We just trying to hang


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Know can,t say that I do. I grew up in the Bay Area only been in sac for the past 7yrs


Whats up Daddy ooo.I have been reading some of your post and it seems like we came up about the same time.I came up to Nor Cal in 76-77.I moved to Oakland.I used to ride to Richmond because they used to cruise 23rd ave.I used to go buy my parts from Lowrider Hydraulics which was down the street.We used to park in the Fostee Freeze.Does any of this sound familiar .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Whats up Daddy ooo.I have been reading some of your post and it seems like we came up about the same time.I came up to Nor Cal in 76-77.I moved to Oakland.I used to ride to Richmond because they used to cruise 23rd ave.I used to go buy my parts from Lowrider Hydraulics which was down the street.We used to park in the Fostee Freeze.Does any of this sound familiar .


 Yes my brotha i grew up cruising 23rd and I also hung out at foster freeze and yard bird In 77.I 
Cruised a gold 59 Impala lifted front to rear. Also used to hit up San Antonio Park in Oakland as well. Back then I was mostly known by my 78 caddy coupe multi color candy red paint job. If you remember a young brotha rolling either of these cars in 77-78 it was me.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Yes my brotha i grew up cruising 23rd and I also hung out at foster freeze and yard bird In 77.I
> Cruised a gold 59 Impala lifted front to rear. Also used to hit up San Antonio Park in Oakland as well. Back then I was mostly known by my 78 caddy coupe multi color candy red paint job. If you remember a young brotha rolling either of these cars in 77-78 it was me.


I think I remember the Cadi.I drove a gray 1969 Impala.I was lifted in the back only.I was hittin the switchs rite in front of the frostee freeze against another Impala that was at the lite comming towards me and didnt see the cop on the side street.He lit me up and gave me a hydraulis ticket.A few years later I met the guy that I was hoppin against.Turns out he was related to my aunts Husband.His name was Myron.This was around 78-79.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I think I remember the Cadi.I drove a gray 1969 Impala.I was lifted in the back only.I was hittin the switchs rite in front of the frostee freeze against another Impala that was at the lite comming towards me and didnt see the cop on the side street.He lit me up and gave me a hydraulis ticket.A few years later I met the guy that I was hoppin against.Turns out he was related to my aunts Husband.His name was Myron.This was around 78-79.


 That,s a trip homie Myron is a good friend of mine 
Back then he had a white 63 impala. Small world. That,s back when the BLvD was packed with hoes cruizing and if you had a bad ride
You had yo pick of pussy. You remember that shit. You might remember my brother as well he rolled
A 77 Grand Prix silver and red front to rear


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s a trip homie Myron is a good friend of mine
> Back then he had a white 63 impala. Small world. That,s back when the BLvD was packed with hoes cruizing and if you had a bad ride
> You had yo pick of pussy. You remember that shit. You might remember my brother as well he rolled
> A 77 Grand Prix silver and red front to rear


Yea Bro we came up at the right time.Being from LA,I was lucky enough to Cruise Whitter Blvd,Crenshaw Blvd,King and Story Rd,East 14 Street,and the world famous 23rd Blvd :biggrin:.I think I remember that 59 but not your Bros 77.I remember rollin into the wienershentizel over by the yard bird and it was packed,like being in LA.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yea Bro we came up at the right time.Being from LA,I was lucky enough to Cruise Whitter Blvd,Crenshaw Blvd,King and Story Rd,East 14 Street,and the world famous 23rd Blvd :biggrin:.I think I remember that 59 but not your Bros 77.I remember rollin into the wienershentizel over by the yard bird and it was packed,like being in LA.


Yeah my brotha I use to hit all those spots as well. We used to roll all the way to LA on 5-20,s to hit Crenshaw from time to time. Man that was some great times. You know a lot of times I be chillin in my garage and jamming OLDIEs for hours and fucking with my toys and my sons ask me pop why do u always listen to that old music. And I tell them these songs are the sound track of my life.they put me at a place and time that are gone forever. But you know what homie I'm not done yet I'm working on sound track two. The best has yet to come.


----------



## Daddy ooo

FAMILY FIRST I'm the big homie on the end


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah my brotha I use to hit all those spots as well. We used to roll all the way to LA on 5-20,s to hit Crenshaw from time to time. Man that was some great times. You know a lot of times I be chillin in my garage and jamming OLDIEs for hours and fucking with my toys and my sons ask me pop why do u always listen to that old music. And I tell them these songs are the sound track of my life.they put me at a place and time that are gone forever. But you know what homie I'm not done yet I'm working on sound track two. The best has yet to come.


I hear ya.We came up in the right time in this Lowriding Lifestyle.I saw the Sunday Driver movie and Gangster from Majestics cc said that you can tell how long a person has been in lowriding by the rims he was rollin on his first car.Supremes were just fading out when I got in.I started with Cragers so you know how far back I go .As far as Music goes,how can you beat the Chilites,Temptation,Dramatics,Blue Magic ect ect .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I hear ya.We came up in the right time in this Lowriding Lifestyle.I saw the Sunday Driver movie and Gangster from Majestics cc said that you can tell how long a person has been in lowriding by the rims he was rollin on his first car.Supremes were just fading out when I got in.I started with Cragers so you know how far back I go .As far as Music goes,how can you beat the Chilites,Temptation,Dramatics,Blue Magic ect ect .


 yeah that,s true I had supremes with white wall Volkswagen tire on them. That's real OG shit there. They were skinny just like5-20,s. later when they started selling 5-20,s at red,s and Andy,s hydraulic,s in San Jose I started sporting 5-20,s and still do to this day. You still ridin homie?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah that,s true I had supremes with white wall Volkswagen tire on them. That's real OG shit there. They were skinny just like5-20,s. later when they started selling 5-20,s at red,s and Andy,s hydraulic,s in San Jose I started sporting 5-20,s and still do to this day. You still ridin homie?


Yup.Had took a break for a while.Got back into it about 15 years ago.Gone through some rides over the years.At the moment I have a Monte Carlo LS,but you know us 'OLD DOGGS',if your over 30 you dont need to be in no G-Body.I got a bunch of projects but I have a 85 Fleetwood that ill start next.90 it up and ride it for a while,you know how we do it.But hell Son, I wanna be like you when I grow up :biggrin:. Im always telling Mama im gonna get me a Hog when I turn 55.Im also hopin to package some of my projects and trade them for a 1942-48 2-door Fleetline.When I was living in LA I was in Santa Monica at the beach with my Moms and the Pharaohs cc rolled into the parking lot,and all they had were bombs nothing newer then a 54.This one big black bomb rolled in and it was a 42 Fleetline and even though I was about 5 or 6 I new I had to have one of those when I grew up.One day.......


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 593839
> View attachment 593840
> View attachment 593841
> 
> FAMILY FIRST I'm the big homie on the end


I'm a youngsta40,an reading yeah ridindown to LA to cruise let know it was real an please never stop tellin how it use be in lowridein,BLACKBROWN WHITE, ASIAN LOWRIDERS VERYMUCH LOWRIDIN GOOD FUN, I TALK WIT A GUY LOWRIDIN WAS TOPS ,WHAT'S GOOD DADDYOOO&MONSTERGATE OG RIDERS


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yup.Had took a break for a while.Got back into it about 15 years ago.Gone through some rides over the years.At the moment I have a Monte Carlo LS,but you know us 'OLD DOGGS',if your over 30 you dont need to be in no G-Body.I got a bunch of projects but I have a 85 Fleetwood that ill start next.90 it up and ride it for a while,you know how we do it.But hell Son, I wanna be like you when I grow up :biggrin:. Im always telling Mama im gonna get me a Hog when I turn 55.Im also hopin to package some of my projects and trade them for a 1942-48 2-door Fleetline.When I was living in LA I was in Santa Monica at the beach with my Moms and the Pharaohs cc rolled into the parking lot,and all they had were bombs nothing newer then a 54.This one big black bomb rolled in and it was a 42 Fleetline and even though I was about 5 or 6 I new I had to have one of those when I grew up.One day.......


 Yeah i,ve had that hog in the clip for almost 14 years. Through out my Lowrider life I've always changed up. At one point all I rolled was convertibles then I got into bombs. One night in the early 80,s the BlVD was packed on 23rd I was in my clean 54 chevy and this vato rolled up on me in a clean ass 61 drop impala and ask me did I want to trade. we pulled over at yard bird. liked each other rides and it was a done deal with in a hour. And I was back out on the strip in my drop top 61. . It was common to do shit like that back in the day. Dam montergate u taken me back. Back in the day we called hydraulic pumps Gates and monster gates what you know about that shit Triple O G LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> I'm a youngsta40,an reading yeah ridindown to LA to cruise let know it was real an please never stop tellin how it use be in lowridein,BLACKBROWN WHITE, ASIAN LOWRIDERS VERYMUCH LOWRIDIN GOOD FUN, I TALK WIT A GUY LOWRIDIN WAS TOPS ,WHAT'S GOOD DADDYOOO&MONSTERGATE OG RIDERS


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> I'm a youngsta40,an reading yeah ridindown to LA to cruise let know it was real an please never stop tellin how it use be in lowridein,BLACKBROWN WHITE, ASIAN LOWRIDERS VERYMUCH LOWRIDIN GOOD FUN, I TALK WIT A GUY LOWRIDIN WAS TOPS ,WHAT'S GOOD DADDYOOO&MONSTERGATE OG RIDERS


:thumbsup: Wow Daddy ooo it seems like yesterday when I was about 14 I use to walk home from my friends house and their was this White dude who was in his early 20s and he was always working on 58 and 59 Impalas,So one day I get the courage to go talk to him asking all the dumb question a 14 year old ask about Lowriders.Dudes name was Andy and he took the time to answer my questions and talk to me.He was the first person to use a key hole saw to cut out perfectly round holes in the frame so the front cyclinders would fit tightly.Turns out he and this other white guy named White Boy Chuck from Pasadena ca were the 2 hottest hoppers around the LA area.And that Andy guy turned out to be Andy Lodi the makers of the Adex square dumps.I been lucky to have come up in the time that I did .


----------



## cobrakarate

seem to me a cool thing is happening. older lowriders are comin back. guys that were into this from the beginning are catching the bug again and bringing true stories and flavor back to lowridin. keep it up.


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> seem to me a cool thing is happening. older lowriders are comin back. guys that were into this from the beginning are catching the bug again and bringing true stories and flavor back to lowridin. keep it up.


. :thumbsup:



MONSTERGATE1 said:


> :thumbsup: Wow Daddy ooo it seems like yesterday when I was about 14 I use to walk home from my friends house and their was this White dude who was in his early 20s and he was always working on 58 and 59 Impalas,So one day I get the courage to go talk to him asking all the dumb question a 14 year old ask about Lowriders.Dudes name was Andy and he took the time to answer my questions and talk to me.He was the first person to use a key hole saw to cut out perfectly round holes in the frame so the front cyclinders would fit tightly.Turns out he and this other white guy named White Boy Chuck from Pasadena ca were the 2 hottest hoppers around the LA area.And that Andy guy turned out to be Andy Lodi the makers of the Adex square dumps.I been lucky to have come up in the time that I did .


 That,s was hell of cool home boy was Approachable. And that,s how homies was back then Approachable and Humble no matter how Bad ass they're rides was. That,s something I would tell any youngster today. stay humble in this game. Man it been cool hollin at you bro you still in Cali. If you are me and my club bro,s be doing our thing in sac. We give our annul show every September would love to kick it with you OG. Last year we had over 300 cars register it gets bigger every year. PM me. Man I'm becoming a computer guy Lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Daddy ooo and Monstergate1 thanks for sharing those stories! Its always nice to hear stories about how it was back in the day. I was fortuanate enough to have grown up in the early 90s when lowriding made a big comeback-along with with crusing! Today there are no places to really cruise at-its almost a lost culture.

Hey monstergate you a Chiefs fan bro ?


----------



## rickschaf

It's good to hear about the old times, what's funny is I used to trade cars right on the spot, hand shake, sign the pink and it was done... Z from Hawaii


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

913ryderWYCO said:


> Daddy ooo and Monstergate1 thanks for sharing those stories! Its always nice to hear stories about how it was back in the day. I was fortuanate enough to have grown up in the early 90s when lowriding made a big comeback-along with with crusing! Today there are no places to really cruise at-its almost a lost culture.
> 
> Hey monstergate you a Chiefs fan bro ?


:facepalm: Yup,guilty.Been my team for a long time.As far as the stories go Im just glad we have people who go back as far as they do at least I have some other "Old Doggs" to drive down memory lane with .I think the 90s was a re-birth for Lowriding so that was a cool time to .It was my re-introduction to this Lifestyle .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> . :thumbsup:
> 
> That,s was hell of cool home boy was Approachable. And that,s how homies was back then Approachable and Humble no matter how Bad ass they're rides was. That,s something I would tell any youngster today. stay humble in this game. Man it been cool hollin at you bro you still in Cali. If you are me and my club bro,s be doing our thing in sac. We give our annul show every September would love to kick it with you OG. Last year we had over 300 cars register it gets bigger every year. PM me. Man I'm becoming a computer guy Lol


Oh yea Daddy ooo,Im well aware of Family First.Went to your end of summer show about 3 years ago.Ya had some clean rides.There was this clean 60s Chevy Truck that you could see the set-up with nothing but chrome hard lines, chrome gates and dumps.That was the baddest truck set-up Ive ever seen.I live in Modesto just rite down the Freeway from you.In a couple of months the Stockton Sonic Burgers get togethers will be meeting once a month starting in April or May.We will meet up before then Im sure.And by the way Daddy ooo,WELCOME TO THE 21st CENTURY


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

913ryderWYCO said:


> Daddy ooo and Monstergate1 thanks for sharing those stories! Its always nice to hear stories about how it was back in the day. I was fortuanate enough to have grown up in the early 90s when lowriding made a big comeback-along with with crusing! Today there are no places to really cruise at-its almost a lost culture.
> 
> Hey monstergate you a Chiefs fan bro ?


Not to worry 913ryderWYCO,we always have the low times, but soon were back on top.Compared to the other groupes (Hot Rodders,Rat Rodders,Donk Riders,Custom Car Guys,Gear Heads,Euro Riders) guess what were still here .But to make sure we keep going strong do like Andy Lodi did me back in the day,take a youngin and if he show an interest help him develope that intrest.You will be suprised how that can help.And while I got the chance let me say thanks to Andy Lodi,White Boy Chuck,Hamburger,Radious,Ronald Dee Dee and Gordy.Those were the guys that inspired and encouraged me in one way or another :yes:.Thanks Homies.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Damn I missed all that shit! Lol I just got to.look at lowriders out here in Detroit cruise around the hood. Lesabres, Deltas and Imps. And my cousins Monte all on bolt ons n black walls lol a few had wws(this was in 96 I.was like 3!). Not as raw and OG as y'all shit, but I'm still a young buck at this shit! Lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn I missed all that shit! Lol I just got to.look at lowriders out here in Detroit cruise around the hood. Lesabres, Deltas and Imps. And my cousins Monte all on bolt ons n black walls lol a few had wws(this was in 96 I.was like 3!). Not as raw and OG as y'all shit, but I'm still a young buck at this shit! Lol


You have to remember ATM_LAunitic that every area had their own style.To this day the Lowriders in Nor Cal shave their whitewalls (widen the whitewall) but the So Cal guys wont have nothing to do with that.Just stick with it young man,its possible for your car to shine like the LA guys .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Oh yea Daddy ooo,Im well aware of Family First.Went to your end of summer show about 3 years ago.Ya had some clean rides.There was this clean 60s Chevy Truck that you could see the set-up with nothing but chrome hard lines, chrome gates and dumps.That was the baddest truck set-up Ive ever seen.I live in Modesto just rite down the Freeway from you.In a couple of months the Stockton Sonic Burgers get togethers will be meeting once a month starting in April or May.We will meet up before then Im sure.And by the way Daddy ooo,WELCOME TO THE 21st CENTURY


That's sounds hella cool OG you just up the way. We gone have to get together and do some old school hoot ridin around this matha fucka. Hope in my1937 Chevy time machine and Cruz on back to
1977 when the sista,s wore Afro,s and hot pants and had ass like a whale tail. And loved to call a matha fucka JIVE TURKEY what the fuck you know about that OG LOL


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridingmike said:


> *"Even seen the lights of the goodyear blemp! And it read "Lil Mike a pimp!"*
> 
> View attachment 463097
> 
> 
> Been on the street.. Drove it to work again today. Think i'mma do it all week long as it don't rain and no more tornadoes.. lol
> 
> View attachment 463098
> 
> 
> A young black, ridah in the 70's doin the thang!
> View attachment 463099


Click the last pick.Me back in the day.Afro,White Tee,kakies,and Chucks on Cragers.Ohhh those were the days :biggrin:.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Chiefs fan too...We have Reid and Dorsey now..things are looking good!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

913ryderWYCO said:


> Chiefs fan too...We have Reid and Dorsey now..things are looking good!


Super Bowl Baby 2014 :thumbsup:.


----------



## pitbull166

Skim said:


> sup fellas. trying to get the 60 ready for this spring. The Hydros arent in yet but will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the car from the big OG homie Andre McGee from Street Players. I plan to have it on the street real soon.


Thats super tight homie! I gotta get bacc in this thread!!


----------



## pitbull166

187PURE said:


> yeah.. those years are hard to come by now.. I'm starting to figure 61 and under you don't hop.. I remember when Big Rat you to swang that 59


Seen him do it in my hood all the time! then would hop out with his plastic cup and begin to talk shit!!lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Click the last pick.Me back in the day.Afro,White Tee,kakies,and Converse on Cragers.Ohhh those were the days :biggrin:.


 cool old school shoot homie


----------



## jjfrom713

2xB-)see ya monster leaning wit ya afro picked out, THAT'S WHAT'S UP....


----------



## P.E. PREZ

64 CRAWLING said:


> RIP CHU CHU PUBLIC ENEMY CC


:angel:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> cool old school shoot homie





jjfrom713 said:


> 2xB-)see ya monster leaning wit ya afro picked out, THAT'S WHAT'S UP....


Yea young and dumb .


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You have to remember ATM_LAunitic that every area had their own style.To this day the Lowriders in Nor Cal shave their whitewalls (widen the whitewall) but the So Cal guys wont have nothing to do with that.Just stick with it young man,its possible for your car to shine like the LA guys .


I'm soakin it all up!


----------



## BlackDawg

What cha'll know about frying fish in the freezing cold!!


----------



## SIKSIX

913ryderWYCO said:


> Chiefs fan too...We have Reid and Dorsey now..things are looking good!



A chiefs fan that don't pay his bets....buster :guns:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

SIKSIX said:


> A chiefs fan that don't pay his bets....buster :guns:


Not sure what that's about.Is there a problem Bro ?


----------



## 187PURE

LOOKY HERE, LOOKY HERE

http://www.lowriderbike.com/bike_features/0809_lrb_1963_1965_schwinn_bicycle_collection/viewall.html


----------



## SIKSIX

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Not sure what that's about.Is there a problem Bro ?


We had a bet on football...he lost and didn't honor it. Weak shit. 

He still logs on, posts in here but ignores my messages. That's some bitch shit for real.


----------



## Daddy ooo

. Old school MC BRO,s from the BAY and LA


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

SIKSIX said:


> We had a bet on football...he lost and didn't honor it. Weak shit.
> 
> He still logs on, posts in here but ignores my messages. That's some bitch shit for real.


What kinda Shit are you on dude,I aint never met you ,talked to you,I dont even know who the fuck you are,and really dont give a fuck.If you been tryin to PM me you aint been sending them here.Look junior, I wasnt the one who threw the interception after the second overtime,that guys name is Payton Manning.So move the fuck on.If you got proof that I made some bet with you or I been avoiding your massages,lets see it.If not you know what to do .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 595270
> View attachment 595269
> View attachment 595269
> . Old school MC BRO,s from the BAY and LA


Hey Daddy ooo,I remember up in dena that they had 2 Black MC clubs in town.They were the Four Horsemens and the Chosen Few.One of them had a clubhouse on Fairoaks ave.This was in the early 70s.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

SIKSIX said:


> A chiefs fan that don't pay his bets....buster :guns:


This will be my one and only reply to your allegation; Black Lowriders thread is not the place to discuss our issues. Dont bring basement stuff (off topic) to this forum.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> LOOKY HERE, LOOKY HERE
> 
> http://www.lowriderbike.com/bike_features/0809_lrb_1963_1965_schwinn_bicycle_collection/viewall.html


What up 187pure was up in your city this pass weekend for the first time. Cool ass city. Met some cool folks. 
My daughter goe,s to Howard in DC so I come to the east at least three time a year


----------



## Daddy ooo

rickschaf said:


> It's good to hear about the old times, what's funny is I used to trade cars right on the spot, hand shake, sign the pink and it was done... Z from Hawaii





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo,I remember up in dena that they had 2 Black MC clubs in town.They were the Four Horsemens and the Chosen Few.One of them had a clubhouse on Fairoaks ave.This was in the early 70s.


Yeah I'm pretty sure your rite. One my older brothers was heavy into the MC life style in the70,s. Funny thing about it my older brothers are identical twins. One was a hard core Lowrider the other a hard core biker. So that how I got into Harley's


----------



## jjfrom713

Hello to all my brothers well work load has gotting better so now I will get my litle things in line still think I can be done with a car by end of this year an I mayof landed a 2nd job to offset the taxes from my first job so I'm goin to be MIA FOR A FEW MONTHS


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> What up 187pure was up in your city this pass weekend for the first time. Cool ass city. Met some cool folks.
> My daughter goe,s to Howard in DC so I come to the east at least three time a year


I've been kind of out the radar, so I don't know what's going on out here in Philly. I don't even watch the news. Just "to and fro" to work. My homeboy is installing another tranny in my lac. and my rear is at Motion 3 Hydraulics getting swivel balls welded on. I'm just playing the waiting game for this little bit of money at tax time so I can finish the lac. Hopefully I can sink my teeth into a chevy and take my time perfecting it. I plan to get 2 chevies; a drop and a hard. Unless I come across some serious money, these projects will be back-burners because I am going HARD on saving for my daughter's college tuition. Now I work for the city college, in which she can go for free and would be more economical on my behalf, but it's her decision on whether she wants to start off at a University. I just want to be prepared. I've been lowriding 23 years, so taking a slight break won't make me lose too much of a stroke. Anyway, if you're ever in this city again, hit me up.. I'll take you out for a cheese steak


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> This will be my one and only reply to your allegation; Black Lowriders thread is not the place to discuss our issues. Dont bring basement stuff (off topic) to this forum.


:werd:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I've been kind of out the radar, so I don't know what's going on out here in Philly. I don't even watch the news. Just "to and fro" to work. My homeboy is installing another tranny in my lac. and my rear is at Motion 3 Hydraulics getting swivel balls welded on. I'm just playing the waiting game for this little bit of money at tax time so I can finish the lac. Hopefully I can sink my teeth into a chevy and take my time perfecting it. I plan to get 2 chevies; a drop and a hard. Unless I come across some serious money, these projects will be back-burners because I am going HARD on saving for my daughter's college tuition. Now I work for the city college, in which she can go for free and would be more economical on my behalf, but it's her decision on whether she wants to start off at a University. I just want to be prepared. I've been lowriding 23 years, so taking a slight break won't make me lose too much of a stroke. Anyway, if you're ever in this city again, hit me up.. I'll take you out for a cheese steak


 yeah 187 thank god my two son choose to start in city college. My daughter on the other hand had decided in the ninth grade she wanted to go to Howard. Thank god it,s her last year. She,s landed a great job here in DC and plan to stay. She,s my only daughter and no shame in my game I cryed like a bitch the first month she was away lol. So prepare yo self emotionally as well homie. Next time i,m out east I,ll PM u bro. Good luck with yo baby girl and your projects


----------



## chevy_boy

*LET'S SEE IF YA'LL KNOW WHO THIS IS........*:biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

Big Charles Clayton,bad ass ride.


----------



## chevy_boy

*Yessir..........The car was "8-BALL"* :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

*CHARLIE C AND CHARLIE B .................*


----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> *LET'S SEE IF YA'LL KNOW WHO THIS IS........*:biggrin:
> View attachment 595655


Man I love the classic days of California :happysad:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah 187 thank god my two son choose to start in city college. My daughter on the other hand had decided in the ninth grade she wanted to go to Howard. Thank god it,s her last year. She,s landed a great job here in DC and plan to stay. She,s my only daughter and no shame in my game I cryed like a bitch the first month she was away lol. So prepare yo self emotionally as well homie. Next time i,m out east I,ll PM u bro. Good luck with yo baby girl and your projects


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy

The Fatman getting skinny on a nikka....LOL my homie Punchie


----------



## chevy_boy

BIG RAT


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> The Fatman getting skinny on a nikka....LOL my homie Punchie
> View attachment 595694


Dam he did come down on some pounds


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ITS ABOUT THAT HEALTH


----------



## SIKSIX

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> What kinda Shit are you on dude,I aint never met you ,talked to you,I dont even know who the fuck you are,and really dont give a fuck.If you been tryin to PM me you aint been sending them here.Look junior, I wasnt the one who threw the interception after the second overtime,that guys name is Payton Manning.So move the fuck on.If you got proof that I made some bet with you or I been avoiding your massages,lets see it.If not you know what to do .




Haha...me and you didn't have a bet. The chiefs fan I was referring to was 913ryder, that's why I quoted him. Me and 913ryder had a bet, he didn't pay up but he runs around the basement (off topic) calling people broke when obviously a $100 will break him... :rofl:


----------



## SIKSIX

913ryderWYCO said:


> This will be my one and only reply to your allegation; Black Lowriders thread is not the place to discuss our issues. Dont bring basement stuff (off topic) to this forum.


Discuss our issues? You ignore me cuz you bitched out of a bet. So since to don't respond I go to where you will


----------



## chevy_boy

:rant: Skim please clean this bullshit up................:inout:^^^^^^^


----------



## P.E. PREZ

chevy_boy said:


> The Fatman getting skinny on a nikka....LOL my homie Punchie
> View attachment 595694


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP FATMAN:around:


----------



## Daddy ooo

jjfrom713 said:


> Hello to all my brothers well work load has gotting better so now I will get my litle things in line still think I can be done with a car by end of this year an I mayof landed a 2nd job to offset the taxes from my first job so I'm goin to be MIA FOR A FEW MONTHS


 good luck with it all JJ


----------



## Daddy ooo

chevy_boy said:


> The Fatman getting skinny on a nikka....LOL my homie Punchie
> View attachment 595694


 Kool ass brother had the pleasure of meeting him at a rare breed get down out in LA 
When I was Member of Soul Brothers MC


----------



## oldsoul

I remember Big Rats 59' was in a big Hogg video,it was hopping to a smokey Robinson jam,I can't remember which one it was though,bad ass ride too.


----------



## cobrakarate

chevy_boy said:


> The Fatman getting skinny on a nikka....LOL my homie Punchie
> View attachment 595694


Dang what does that homie do fa money. He always got clean rides. dawg.


----------



## cobrakarate

Hey 187 got just one month til I get the BIG BODY fleetwood. my Impala will have a little brother.


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> Hey 187 got just one month til I get the BIG BODY fleetwood. my Impala will have a little brother.


 more like a big BrotherLOL


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> more like a big BrotherLOL


word.


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> Hey 187 got just one month til I get the BIG BODY fleetwood. my Impala will have a little brother.


BEST OF BOTH WORLDS


----------



## 187PURE

I BE SEEING GROWN ASS (SEASONED) MEN RIDING G-BODYS SMH


----------



## sic713

whats up homies!!


----------



## 187PURE

sic713 said:


> whats up homies!!


:wave:


----------



## 187PURE

man homie had me rolling when he was in here ranting over a bet lmao


----------



## 187PURE

Something a little OFF TOPIC

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2013/01/rapper-guerilla-black-arrested-.html


----------



## Daddy ooo

For the cali Cali homie,s car swap meet going down in the Central Valley Turlock ca Jan 26-27 usually have some good finds there. I,ll
Be there with my lil wagon. Fucking around in swap meets and old school junk yards is my shit.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

187PURE said:


> man homie had me rolling when he was in here ranting over a bet lmao


x2:roflmao:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> man homie had me rolling when he was in here ranting over a bet lmao


If you mean me,then,I owe the readers of this thread an apology.Not for standing up for myself, but because I thought dude was accusing me of something I had nothing to do with.I do business on this site and the last thing I need is people thinking I not trustworthy.So again Im sorry If I offended the readers of this thread.Now with that said move along people theres nothing to see here .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> For the cali Cali homie,s car swap meet going down in the Central Valley Turlock ca Jan 26-27 usually have some good finds there. I,ll
> Be there with my lil wagon. Fucking around in swap meets and old school junk yards is my shit.


Im with you Daddy ooo.By the way do you remember some of these cats,they were from you neck of the woods.Style Unlimited cc, around 79-80 ? They were from San Pablo Ca.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's one of the first black club in LA I came across in the late 70s.The club is the Superiors CC out of LA.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Im with you Daddy ooo.By the way do you remember some of these cats,they were from you neck of the woods.Style Unlimited cc, around 79-80 ? They were from San Pablo Ca.


As matter a fact I know just about every or all the guys in that photo. Not to talk shit but I used to roll up on them cats back in the day in my caddy. I was rolling with MAIN ATTRACTION CC back then. Man how u come about that photo


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Im with you Daddy ooo.By the way do you remember some of these cats,they were from you neck of the woods.Style Unlimited cc, around 79-80 ? They were from San Pablo Ca.


Man the homie top row in the black tee shirt is a guy name Jimenez. That cat hated my guts back in the day me and him was the only homie,s intown dragging new caddy,s at the time. we was allways hopping against each other..Hate to say this but it was,nt allways cool for a brother lowriding back then.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> As matter a fact I know just about every or all the guys in that photo. Not to talk shit but I used to roll up on them cats back in the day in my caddy. I was rolling with MAIN ATTRACTION CC back then. Man how u come about that photo


I have a bunch of old Lowrider mags from back in the day.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Man the homie top row in the black tee shirt is a guy name Jimenez. That cat hated my guts back in the day me and him was the only homie,s intown dragging new caddy,s at the time. we was allways hopping against each other..Hate to say this but it was,nt allways cool for a brother lowriding back then.


We only had a few dudes who could roll new cars back in the day.In fact back towards the end of the summer of 75 my homie worked at a gas station on Woodbury and Fairoaks in Altadena ca.There was this older cat named Gordy and he rolled up in a 1976 dark midnite blue pearl Monte Carlo.That was the first year the came with stacked square headlites.The Chevrolets dealerships had'nt got them in yet.He had went to Detroit picked it up and drove it home and had it painted and got a set of true spokes and was rollin through town like it was the thing to do.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> We only had a few dudes who could roll new cars back in the day.In fact back towards the end of the summer of 75 my homie worked at a gas station on Woodbury and Fairoaks in Altadena ca.There was this older cat named Gordy and he rolled up in a 1976 dark midnite blue pearl Monte Carlo.That was the first year the came with stacked square headlites.The Chevrolets dealerships had'nt got them in yet.He had went to Detroit picked it up and drove it home and had it painted and got a set of true spokes and was rollin through town like it was the thing to do.


 yeah back then in the late 70's early 80,s there was know king pins and crack money boy,s so wasn't to many homies Rollin like that. I dropped out of school and joined the construction union at age 17 and was making grown man money at a young age that was how I was able ride so hard back then. Which worked out for me the union at the time I entered was offering the 25years and out deal regardless of age. I was able to retire with a full pension at the age of 42. They don't do that shit no more.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah back then in the late 70's early 80,s there was know king pins and crack money boy,s so wasn't to many homies Rollin like that. I dropped out of school and joined the construction union at age 17 and was making grown man money at a young age that was how I was able ride so hard back then. Which worked out for me the union at the time I entered was offering the 25years and out deal regardless of age. I was able to retire with a full pension at the age of 42. They don't do that shit no more.


shit you right about that,i been in the iron workers union since i was 20,now im 42 with 20 more years to go.:facepalm:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Yeah I got in at the rite time. Man that iron work is some hard core shit. I was in Labors local 324 that kind of shit is not for every body. You have to be a certain type of person to endore years of hard labor like those trades


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah I got in at the rite time. Man that iron work is some hard core shit. I was in Labors local 324 that kind of shit is not for every body. You have to be a certain type of person to endore years of hard labor like those trades


word man laborers aint no chumps neither bruh,i wouldnt wanna do some of that shit but i takes a team effort to make a job flow smooth


----------



## 187PURE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> If you mean me,then,I owe the readers of this thread an apology.Not for standing up for myself, but because I thought dude was accusing me of something I had nothing to do with.I do business on this site and the last thing I need is people thinking I not trustworthy.So again Im sorry If I offended the readers of this thread.Now with that said move along people theres nothing to see here .


Naw not you my dude. The other guy. He just came outta no where. But you right, lets move on


----------



## Daddy ooo

N.O.Bricks said:


> word man laborers aint no chumps neither bruh,i wouldnt wanna do some of that shit but i takes a team effort to make a job flow smooth
> View attachment 596432


Hey my lowriding brotha you be safe out there on them job homie. And stay ridin


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I have a bunch of old Lowrider mags from back in the day.


Yeah i used to have a lot of old school mags and pic,s of my rides and shit too. Back in the day I used to fuck with a lot of deferent 
Girls. And I didn't allways treat them rite. I had this girl from San Jo come to my pad for the week end back in the early 80,s. and when she got there I left and went to the store. only I didn't come back until Monday morning. Man the chick took all my pic,s mags everything .she told me she burned that shit up . I will never no. I would pay a lot of money to have that shit back. A whole lot


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah i used to have a lot of old school mags and pic,s of my rides and shit too. Back in the day I used to fuck with a lot of deferent
> Girls. And I didn't allways treat them rite. I had this girl from San Jo come to my pad for the week end back in the early 80,s. and when she got there I left and went to the store. only I didn't come back until Monday morning. Man the chick took all my pic,s mags everything .she told me she burned that shit up . I will never no. I would pay a lot of money to have that shit back. A whole lot


women will always take there emotions out on material items. This one broad called me 20 times back to back and left a threatening message that a brick will land thru my caddy window if I don't pick up. I had to hide my shit. It will be garage kept soon


----------



## chevy_boy

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## chevy_boy

Daddy ooo said:


> Kool ass brother had the pleasure of meeting him at a rare breed get down out in LA
> When I was Member of Soul Brothers MC


uffin: yes he is I have known him since we was in grammer school


----------



## 187PURE

Me and the homies, Lowrider Connection Car Club on New Year's 2013


----------



## 187PURE

Black & Brown Pride


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Me and the homies, Lowrider Connection Car Club on New Year's 2013
> 
> View attachment 596618



the

them my homies loco rudy is my ace u should roll with them this yr to Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 may 5th WSCC i didnt know u chill with them


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> the
> 
> them my homies loco rudy is my ace u should roll with them this yr to Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 may 5th WSCC i didnt know u chill with them


Yesirr.. May 5th is my C-Day. 2nd year in a row I chilled with them on New Year's. Last year they had 40z of Coronas. I must have drunk like 8 of them bitches. I know I can be a little over the top when I'm drunk, but it's all love


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> View attachment 596630
> View attachment 596631
> View attachment 596633
> View attachment 596634


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

haha fo sho they coming down for sure u should come with them plus we have a had a great turn out last yr this yr will b better dont miss it


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> haha fo sho they coming down for sure u should come with them plus we have a had a great turn out last yr this yr will b better dont miss it


I be there wit gangsta bells lol


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> I be there wit gangsta bells lol


coool cuzzo bring the cadi they drove there cars last yr make sure u wear ur golf hat and ur pendelton lol


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> coool cuzzo bring the cadi they drove there cars last yr make sure u wear ur golf hat and ur pendelton lol


Yesirr lol.. Trying to get an original golf pin from my Big Homie Studder Boxx. Them "Street Level Clothing" ones are the fake-me-outs


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Yesirr lol.. Trying to get an original golf pin from my Big Homie Studder Boxx. Them "Street Level Clothing" ones are the fake-me-outs


fo sho yeah i know BOX thts my homie also well shit get at me loco hope u make the trip and who ever else wants to checc out a nice cool lowrider get down u are welcome to Tha Connection Pic NIc #2 WSCC may 5th 


last yrs attendance


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> women will always take there emotions out on material items. This one broad called me 20 times back to back and left a threatening message that a brick will land thru my caddy window if I don't pick up. I had to hide my shit. It will be garage kept soon


 I no that,s right :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> fo sho yeah i know BOX thts my homie also well shit get at me loco hope u make the trip and who ever else wants to checc out a nice cool lowrider get down u are welcome to Tha Connection Pic NIc #2 WSCC may 5th
> 
> 
> last yrs attendance
> 
> View attachment 596651


"All The Time" <- Ol' Skool gangsta line


----------



## cripn8ez

HAHA YEA FOR OUR 1ST PIC NIC WE HAD 82 CARS 200+ PEOPLE FROM FAR AS CALI AND FLA AND FROM UP UR WAY MAN THIS YR WILL KICC IT OFF THAT PIC IS FROM PHIL FROM LRM ANYWAY STAY BLK EVERYONE HAHAHA:420:



187PURE said:


> "All The Time" <- Ol' Skool gangsta line


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> HAHA YEA FOR OUR 1ST PIC NIC WE HAD 82 CARS 200+ PEOPLE FROM FAR AS CALI AND FLA AND FROM UP UR WAY MAN THIS YR WILL KICC IT OFF THAT PIC IS FROM PHIL FROM LRM ANYWAY STAY BLK EVERYONE HAHAHA:420:


My new tranny and rear is being installed as we speak, so I know my shit will make it


----------



## 187PURE

I noticed a lot of ol school riders don't use swivel balls. They prefer the springs to sit on the rear. I think the car twists better with the swivels


----------



## Daddy ooo

chevy_boy said:


> uffin: yes he is I have known him since we was in grammer school


 I have give it to :thumbsup:you southern Cali brotha,s. rather its a low low or Harley or what ever. you brotha,s do not half step. And yo Big homie is a prime example
Of that.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I noticed a lot of ol school riders don't use swivel balls. They prefer the springs to sit on the rear. I think the car twists better with the swivels


 most OG,s we stuck in our old ways of doing shit. At least that the way it is for me and my old homies. For the most part we just trying to profile our cars and look pretty. Know three wheeling ,no hopping just profiling and
Looking bad ass.


----------



## chevy_boy

Daddy ooo said:


> I have give it to :thumbsup:you southern Cali brotha,s. rather its a low low or Harley or what ever. you brotha,s do not half step. And yo Big homie is a prime example
> Of that.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah back then in the late 70's early 80,s there was know king pins and crack money boy,s so wasn't to many homies Rollin like that. I dropped out of school and joined the construction union at age 17 and was making grown man money at a young age that was how I was able ride so hard back then. Which worked out for me the union at the time I entered was offering the 25years and out deal regardless of age. I was able to retire with a full pension at the age of 42. They don't do that shit no more.


A homie I joined the Plasterers Union in 1978 and been a member ever since.When I started we worked four 7 hours days and on friday we worked till 12 o'clock,didn't work in the rain,and was able to retire at age 55 if you had 25 years in the tradeI was like sweet.Then the trick bag shit started.They moved to a 40 hr week which was'nt too bad,but they took the 25 and out retirement package away.Now If we want out before 65 you have to take a cut and I know by the time I'm ready to retire they will have raised the retirement age to 75.I'm screwed :facepalm:,Come on Ca Lottery :biggrin:.


----------



## Rag Ryda

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> We only had a few dudes who could roll new cars back in the day.In fact back towards the end of the summer of 75 my homie worked at a gas station on Woodbury and Fairoaks in Altadena ca.There was this older cat named Gordy and he rolled up in a 1976 dark midnite blue pearl Monte Carlo.That was the first year the came with stacked square headlites.The Chevrolets dealerships had'nt got them in yet.He had went to Detroit picked it up and drove it home and had it painted and got a set of true spokes and was rollin through town like it was the thing to do.



There is a tow shop on Woodbury called "Gordy's". I wonder if he is affiliated with it? That would be crazy if it was the same older cat you was referring to...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Rag Ryda said:


> There is a tow shop on Woodbury called "Gordy's". I wonder if he is affiliated with it? That would be crazy if it was the same older cat you was referring to...


If its the one by Jims Burgers thats the Twins spot.One of the Twins just passed away :angel:.But as far as I know Gordy had nothing to do with that spot.I remember Gordy had a multi flaked 1973 Monte Carlo with the words FLY ME on it.That was a popular airline commercial catch phrase.You know what I think your talking about the Tow co by Windser and Woodbury by the freeway entrance. thats not the same Gordy. I think Gordy was a construction worker who got hurt and got a big settlement.Thats supposed to be how he always had those clean rides.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> A homie I joined the Plasterers Union in 1978 and been a member ever since.When I started we worked four 7 hours days and on friday we worked till 12 o'clock,didn't work in the rain,and was able to retire at age 55 if you had 25 years in the tradeI was like sweet.Then the trick bag shit started.They moved to a 40 hr week which was'nt too bad,but they took the 25 and out retirement package away.Now If we want out before 65 you have to take a cut and I know by the time I'm ready to retire they will have raised the retirement age to 75.I'm screwed :facepalm:,Come on Ca Lottery :biggrin:.


 yeah monster I got hell of lucky. After I retired I got my class A,s and start driving Riggs. Double dipping. Figured why not have a pension check and a pay check. Your still young at 42 you no what I'm saying. More Low riders Lol


----------



## Rag Ryda

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> If its the one by Jims Burgers thats the Twins spot.One of the Twins just passed away :angel:.But as far as I know Gordy had nothing to do with that spot.I remember Gordy had a multi flaked 1973 Monte Carlo with the words FLY ME on it.That was a popular airline commercial catch phrase.You know what I think your talking about the Tow co by Windser and Woodbury by the freeway entrance. thats not the same Gordy. I think Gordy was a construction worker who got hurt and got a big settlement.Thats supposed to be how he always had those clean rides.


Okay, I know Twin's spot...hadn't heard about the death though, wow...:angel: You're right, the towing company I was thinking of is on Windsor & Woodbury over by Jack in the Box and CHP.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Rag Ryda said:


> Okay, I know Twin's spot...hadn't heard about the death though, wow...:angel: You're right, the towing company I was thinking of is on Windsor & Woodbury over by Jack in the Box and CHP.


Yea the oldest one I think passed.His son and the other twin was still holding the spot down and selling cars there.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah monster I got hell of lucky. After I retired I got my class A,s and start driving Riggs. Double dipping. Figured why not have a pension check and a pay check. Your still young at 42 you no what I'm saying. More Low riders Lol


 Good thankin .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Rag Ryda do you remember on New Years day, back in the day all the Dena Lowriders meeting at the Thrifty's shopping center on Orange Grove and Fairoaks ?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah monster I got hell of lucky. After I retired I got my class A,s and start driving Riggs. Double dipping. Figured why not have a pension check and a pay check. Your still young at 42 you no what I'm saying. More Low riders Lol


Hopefully this housing thing will get straighten out.I went and got a Generals Licence, at what turned out to be the worst possible time to get one .


----------



## Rag Ryda

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Rag Ryda do you remember on New Years day, back in the day all the Dena Lowriders meeting at the Thrifty's shopping center on Orange Grove and Fairoaks ?


Yesssiirr! That was the spot to catch up with all the local riders...Way of Life, City of Roses, Outlaw's etc.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Rag Ryda said:


> Yesssiirr! That was the spot to catch up with all the local riders...Way of Life, City of Roses, Outlaw's etc.


Ok,If you remember that then you go back aways :thumbsup:.


----------



## Rag Ryda

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Ok,If you remember that then you go back aways :thumbsup:.


:rofl: Yeah I wasn't old enough to drive yet, but those were the days of soakin' it all in from the OG's who were puttin it down around town. :yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hopefully this housing thing will get straighten out.I went and got a Generals Licence, at what turned out to be the worst possible time to get one .


 It's starting to get better slowly. Hey monster gate on another note. Do you know any one in need of 66 or 67 Chevy bucket seats also with super sport tilt wheel all in A-1shape. If you run across anyone let me know I wil give u a fee. Trying to make room in my garage


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> It's starting to get better slowly. Hey monster gate on another note. Do you know any one in need of 66 or 67 Chevy bucket seats also with super sport tilt wheel all in A-1shape. If you run across anyone let me know I wil give u a fee. Trying to make room in my garage


I may know somebody :yes:.


----------



## Skim

sup everybody hope yalls weekend is going well!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Rag Ryda said:


> :rofl: Yeah I wasn't old enough to drive yet, but those were the days of soakin' it all in from the OG's who were puttin it down around town. :yes:


Do you go as far back as Andy or White Boy Chuck or more towards Scoby and Dena for Life D ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> sup everybody hope yalls weekend is going well!


 mines is doing mighty fine now that them 49ers won........


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Do you go as far back as Andy or White Boy Chuck or more towards Scoby and Dena for Life D ?


 monster gate how you like them 9er,s my brotha :facepalm:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> monster gate how you like them 9er,s my brotha :facepalm:


Looks like a Harbaugh Super Bowl :biggrin:.Kind of hard to pick,I'm an AFC guy,but it's the 49ers and I'm a Nor Cal guy.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

I was going through an old Lowriding mag and came upon this story about a Brother named MO MO, and how after his passing his Moms kept his car in storage.Also If I remember right a story was done about his Moms and her being a member of the Majestics CC.I think it was Livin The Low Life TV show.I seen people in this thread who have spoken kindly about him.Im sure he was one of the many Brothers who contributed to this Lowriding Lifestyle we enjoy today.


----------



## cripn8ez

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I was going through an old Lowriding mag and came upon this story about a Brother named MO MO, and how after his passing his Moms kept his car in storage.Also If I remember right a story was done about his Moms and her being a member of the Majestics CC.I think it was Livin The Low Life TV show.I seen people in this thread who have spoken kindly about him.Im sure he was one of the many Brothers who contributed to this Lowriding Lifestyle we enjoy today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Good morning my Black Brothas, Latins, Whites, and the like


----------



## 187PURE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I was going through an old Lowriding mag and came upon this story about a Brother named MO MO, and how after his passing his Moms kept his car in storage.Also If I remember right a story was done about his Moms and her being a member of the Majestics CC.I think it was Livin The Low Life TV show.I seen people in this thread who have spoken kindly about him.Im sure he was one of the many Brothers who contributed to this Lowriding Lifestyle we enjoy today.


Tragic story of his passing. I keep in contact with the mother of his kids every now again, and she always explains how wonderful that brotha was. There is lost footage of him in his duce, and riding motor cylces. I tried to get footage from Cle Bone Sloan but he cant seem to find it. Archives like that may be worth some doe!


----------



## 187PURE

Oh and Ms Mary Sneed (G-moms) is a Rider! Very knowledgable lady. Hope some Majestics brothers can enlighten us


----------



## payfred

ttt


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> Tragic story of his passing. I keep in contact with the mother of his kids every now again, and she always explains how wonderful that brotha was. There is lost footage of him in his duce, and riding motor cylces. I tried to get footage from Cle Bone Sloan but he cant seem to find it. Archives like that may be worth some doe!


If the people who read this thread dont mind,I will post up articles of Black Lowriders from back in the day if that's OK :happysad:.I have some mags that go back to the late 70s when I was starting out.Might be fun .


----------



## umlolo

Sounds good


----------



## chevy_boy

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> If the people who read this thread dont mind,I will post up articles of Black Lowriders from back in the day if that's OK :happysad:.I have some mags that go back to the late 70s when I was starting out.Might be fun .


Go for it......:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> If the people who read this thread dont mind,I will post up articles of Black Lowriders from back in the day if that's OK :happysad:.I have some mags that go back to the late 70s when I was starting out.Might be fun .


You don't need permission homie. This is your thread as well


----------



## cobrakarate

Hey go to youtube look up lowrider magazine tri city tour video. Big moe hops the duece in that video. Gary May did his pump blocks.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Brothas be knowing their history in here.. Nice to see and learn... I'm secluded here in kentucky so the only black lowriding history is I see is what me and the only other black lowrider in town are doing at any moment.. lolz


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> If the people who read this thread dont mind,I will post up articles of Black Lowriders from back in the day if that's OK :happysad:.I have some mags that go back to the late 70s when I was starting out.Might be fun .


:thumbsup: go for it


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridingmike said:


> Brothas be knowing their history in here.. Nice to see and learn... I'm secluded here in kentucky so the only black lowriding history is I see is what me and the only other black lowrider in town are doing at any moment.. lolz


Keep doing what your doing Mike.Thats how it starts :thumbsup:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 597851


----------



## Rag Ryda

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Do you go as far back as Andy or White Boy Chuck or more towards Scoby and Dena for Life D ?


I'm pushin mid 30's, so my age category is more towards Daryl. Although Andy, White Boy Chuck, White Boy Matt in the Cadi and the other's from far back are my Lowriding inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yall look good,if you ask me Lowriding keeps us young :yes:.


I agree with you bro I think this shit keep us young. Because I be feeling like a Big kid every time I roll into a Lowrider get down. 
There,s nothing like rolling up to a lowrider get down with all the Lo Lo,s and hoe,s be posted up on both sides on the street. And when you come down the middle of the strip it,s like coming down the SOULTRAIN line.You hit yo baddest move,s you have yo favorite jam on and be creased the fuck up. That,s a great filling homie. I,m not ready to let that go homie. NEVER


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Rag Ryda said:


> I'm pushin mid 30's, so my age category is more towards Daryl. Although Andy, White Boy Chuck, White Boy Matt in the Cadi and the other's from far back are my Lowriding inspiration :thumbsup:


Yea Andy and Chuck are the guys I looked up too also.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> I agree with you bro I think this shit keep us young. Because I be feeling like a Big kid every time I roll into a Lowrider get down.
> There,s nothing like rolling up to a lowrider get down with all the Lo Lo,s and hoe,s be posted up on both sides on the street. And when you come down the middle of the strip it,s like coming down the SOULTRAIN line.You hit yo baddest move,s you have yo favorite jam on and be creased the fuck up. That,s a great filling homie. I,m not ready to let that go homie. NEVER


^^^What he said :yes:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a couple of Brothers who was doin the dam thang back in the 80s.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

And.....


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

And Daddy ooo this shot is for you...


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a couple of Brothers who was doin the dam thang back in the 80s.


It was always great to see Brotha,s get featured in Lowrider magazine back in the early days. It wasn't done very often. So it gave me a lot of pride when it did.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> It was always great to see Brotha,s get featured in Lowrider magazine back in the early days. It wasn't done very often. So it gave me a lot of pride when it did.


Yea I went through the 70s issues and didn't see any.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> And Daddy ooo this shot is for you...


Yeah I remember that issue. my old rival Jimenez club style unlimited. That,s the caddy I spoke of. I heard he passed away a few years ago


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

What color was your Cadi Daddy ooo in case come across it ?.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

What color was your Cadi Daddy ooo in case I come across it ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yea I went through the 70s issues and didn't see any.


Hey homie you remember how it was for brotha,s Lowriding and showing cars back then. We been only talking about the good shit. Enough said:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> What color was your Cadi Daddy ooo in case I come across it ?


it was silver when I bought it then it was painted caddy red with murals. The 2nd paint job it was patterned out in red,gold orange,tangerine,with murals. 
I'm here one of my old friend have pic,s of it.but I heard he moved out of state. I would pay great for those pic,s


----------



## Skim

BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;!


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;!


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> I agree with you bro I think this shit keep us young. Because I be feeling like a Big kid every time I roll into a Lowrider get down.
> There,s nothing like rolling up to a lowrider get down with all the Lo Lo,s and hoe,s be posted up on both sides on the street. And when you come down the middle of the strip it,s like coming down the SOULTRAIN line.You hit yo baddest move,s you have yo favorite jam on and be creased the fuck up. That,s a great filling homie. I,m not ready to let that go homie. NEVER


LOL I still crease my khakis sharp til this day. and have a khaki or a monte carlo shirt with 2 creases in the front, and a crease going down the middle in the back. you got your brim on, some stacy adams biscuits or all star chuck taylor tennis shoes


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> LOL I still crease my khakis sharp til this day. and have a khaki or a monte carlo shirt with 2 creases in the front, and a crease going down the middle in the back. you got your brim on, some stacy adams biscuits or all star chuck taylor tennis shoes


 LOL Old habits are hard to break. I take my Stacy boots to this shoe shop and have thicker sole put on them. Looks pretty cool


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> LOL Old habits are hard to break. I take my Stacy boots to this shoe shop and have thicker sole put on them. Looks pretty cool


Blue and grey Pendleton, fresh locs


----------



## H8R PROOF

Any OG`s on here have any pics of 69 Buick Skylarks lowriding? Don't know if these were that popular back in the day.


----------



## cobrakarate

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a couple of Brothers who was doin the dam thang back in the 80s.


ok I heard this but don't know if it is true. Is that the car from the movie Heartbreaker??


----------



## cobrakarate

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a couple of Brothers who was doin the dam thang back in the 80s.









is this the same car. Looks like it.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 598487
> is this the same car. Looks like it.


If not it sure is close.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's an article of a car that wasn't a common ride but Homie ran with it.Back then you rode what you had .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's another Superiors CC ride.Back in the late 70s they were sportin some of the cleanest ride that Brothers were rollin then.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> it was silver when I bought it then it was painted caddy red with murals. The 2nd paint job it was patterned out in red,gold orange,tangerine,with murals.
> I'm here one of my old friend have pic,s of it.but I heard he moved out of state. I would pay great for those pic,s


Did you use it to help promote Mico hydraulics in Oakland.If so I might have a mag with a pic of it along with a mint green 77-79 Deville.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Did you use it to help promote Mico hydraulics in Oakland.If so I might have a mag with a pic of it along with a mint green 77-79 Deville.


 There was allways photographers snipping shots of rides at San Fernando park back then. Know telling what they was used for. I spoke to a friend of mines today and according to him his sister has photos of that ride. If so I will post them.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> There was allways photographers snipping shots of rides at San Fernando park back then. Know telling what they was used for. I spoke to a friend of mines today and according to him his sister has photos of that ride. If so I will post them.


The picture I saw was in front of Mico's Hydraulics shop on e14th street Oakland.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> The picture I saw was in front of Mico's Hydraulics shop on e14th street Oakland.


 no it wasn't me then I rarely went to micro,s.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

H8R PROOF said:


> Any OG`s on here have any pics of 69 Buick Skylarks lowriding? Don't know if these were that popular back in the day.


If I come across any pics of them i'll post them up for you .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> The picture I saw was in front of Mico's Hydraulics shop on e14th street Oakland.


 Hey man did you known any of the members of a black club out of Oakland called SHADOWS OF THE NITE CC


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey man did you known any of the members of a black club out of Oakland called SHADOWS OF THE NITE CC


I never came asross any Black CC in Oakland.There was a club called Nite Life that I ran into out of East Oakland,but them cats were Latino Brothers.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I think I know what picture your talking about with Mico's. I used to live off Fruitvale on the Foothill side. But if that is the shop I am thinking about, I knew the owner pretty good back in the day.


MONSTERGATE1 said:


> The picture I saw was in front of Mico's Hydraulics shop on e14th street Oakland.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I never came asross any Black CC in Oakland.There was a club called Nite Life that I ran into out of East Oakland,but them cats were Latino Brothers.


I had homeBoys that belonged to the Shadows of the night CC they where pretty deep back in the day. Lot of nice rides. There was lots of top notch clubs all through out Oakland. Did you ever hang out at San Antoine park in Oakland that was the spot ever weekend it would be loaded with Low,s and Hoe,s From time to time they would have photographers out there taking pic,s of the rides.I will never forget that park. Back when I was young And dumb 16yrs old just cutting my teeth into the life style I fucked around and let some homies talke me into smoking some Sherm and that shit had me fucked the hell up. That was my first and last time doing that shit. I remember that shit ever time i pass that park. Back then you didn't just break into the life style. It was dam near like the game choose you. It was more then just having a nice ride. It took me sometime to really be embraced into the game. OG,s out there u know what I'm trying to say. I hope you youngster aren't getting pissed at use old dudes for getting on here talking of the past


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> I had homeBoys that belonged to the Shadows of the night CC they where pretty deep back in the day. Lot of nice rides. There was lots of top notch clubs all through out Oakland. Did you ever hang out at San Antoine park in Oakland that was the spot ever weekend it would be loaded with Low,s and Hoe,s From time to time they would have photographers out there taking pic,s of the rides.I will never forget that park. Back when I was young And dumb 16yrs old just cutting my teeth into the life style I fucked around and let some homies talke me into smoking some Sherm and that shit had me fucked the hell up. That was my first and last time doing that shit. I remember that shit ever time i pass that park. Back then you didn't just break into the life style. It was dam near like the game choose you. It was more then just having a nice ride. It took me sometime to really be embraced into the game. OG,s out there u know what I'm trying to say. I hope you youngster aren't getting pissed at use old dudes for getting on here talking of the past


Keep the stories coming O/G.. very enlightning


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

still no pics of the 3x black 64 with the blower hangin out of the hood:tears:


----------



## 187PURE

ttt


----------



## Rag Ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> still no pics of the 3x black 64 with the blower hangin out of the hood:tears:


i got it on a few Cali-Swangin VHS tapes, but obviously no easy way to transfer into still pics...LOL!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

BIG DIRTY said:


> I think I know what picture your talking about with Mico's. I used to live off Fruitvale on the Foothill side. But if that is the shop I am thinking about, I knew the owner pretty good back in the day.


He was a cool dude,Met him hittin switches on E 14st when they would let you cruise.Some good cars came out of that shop.He had a clean Firebird.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> I had homeBoys that belonged to the Shadows of the night CC they where pretty deep back in the day. Lot of nice rides. There was lots of top notch clubs all through out Oakland. Did you ever hang out at San Antoine park in Oakland that was the spot ever weekend it would be loaded with Low,s and Hoe,s From time to time they would have photographers out there taking pic,s of the rides.I will never forget that park. Back when I was young And dumb 16yrs old just cutting my teeth into the life style I fucked around and let some homies talke me into smoking some Sherm and that shit had me fucked the hell up. That was my first and last time doing that shit. I remember that shit ever time i pass that park. Back then you didn't just break into the life style. It was dam near like the game choose you. It was more then just having a nice ride. It took me sometime to really be embraced into the game. OG,s out there u know what I'm trying to say. I hope you youngster aren't getting pissed at use old dudes for getting on here talking of the past


That was Lowrider Central along with Lake Merrit back in the day.Everybody had to roll through there at one time or another .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Back in the day these cats were the Shit.Nothing but clean cars one after another.It the first car club I wanted to join .Ladies and Gentlemen The LA PROFESSIONALS


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Keep the stories coming O/G.. very enlightning





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's another Superiors CC ride.Back in the late 70s they were sportin some of the cleanest ride that Brothers were rollin then.


. Man it was lot of creativity and self expression put in to those cars back then. I had a 67 caddy brougham back in day. I had Chandlers, color bar in the front and the back. Zap board. That car was like a rolling disco tech. It
Was known as the Ham samish. I loved the way that Bitch layed.That was in around 80 or 81. Back then there was not much of a guide line it was all about Creation. I remember when we all started taking the famous chain steering wheels out. That was around 79or 80. May be a little earlier in south cali. Around that same time we started leaving the cars original. And that,s the style that has lasted to this day. ORIGINAL. You no youngsters us OG,s give you guys story's and history. And in return you guys give us inspiration and motivation and pride. There are a lot of youngsters on this board doing the dam thing. And I love to see that shit. It give,s me nothing but pride. There,s some Legends in the making on this matha fucka. Rep that shit


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Rag Ryda said:


> i got it on a few Cali-Swangin VHS tapes, but obviously no easy way to transfer into still pics...LOL!


Pause the video n snap a picture with your phone


----------



## Daddy ooo

I ran across this old photo it,s not to very clear.Those are my kids in front of my 67 and you can also see my 1937 Chevy in the back. That,s the one that I wasn't able to complete. That's why my next build must be a 37. This pic was taken over 20 years ago


----------



## chevy_boy

FIRST CADDY EVER EUROED BACK IN THE DAY IN 1990 WAS THE HOMIE BLACC....JAPAN WAS ALL OVER THIS CAR.


----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> FIRST CADDY EVER EUROED BACK IN THE DAY IN 1990 WAS THE HOMIE BLACC....JAPAN WAS ALL OVER THIS CAR.
> View attachment 599160


Wasn't Tweet one of the 1st also?


----------



## Rag Ryda

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Pause the video n snap a picture with your phone



Will do...




SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> still no pics of the 3x black 64 with the blower hangin out of the hood:tears:



Here you go Slim! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

AND WASNT SCARED TO HOP IT


----------



## Rag Ryda

64 CRAWLING said:


> AND WASNT SCARED TO HOP IT


Yup, I saw him on the switch a few times on Crenshaw. There is another volume where he sits it on three and licks the front end a bit. (no ****) I'll snap some more shots if I run across it...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Just a heads up Fellas,Its not just a guy thing anymore.


----------



## BlackDawg

some of that old Hogg bring back memories!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a Brother from my neck of the woods.


----------



## 187PURE

chevy_boy said:


> FIRST CADDY EVER EUROED BACK IN THE DAY IN 1990 WAS THE HOMIE BLACC....JAPAN WAS ALL OVER THIS CAR.
> View attachment 599160


This was in Mack 10's video "On them Thangz"


----------



## BlackDawg




----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Its some OG black lowrider G shit going on up In here  Lemme get in the mix sup my Black brothers.


----------



## chevy_boy

187PURE said:


> Wasn't Tweet one of the 1st also?


NOPE!!! Tweet came out the year after......I will find some pics I have a gang of them to go thru :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

187PURE said:


> This was in Mack 10's video "On them Thangz"


Yep it was.........


----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86




----------



## Daddy ooo

nsane86 said:


>


 nice pic,s. was that last shot taken in San Francisco


----------



## umlolo

What mag has that red Fleetwood


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Its some OG black lowrider G shit going on up In here  Lemme get in the mix sup my Black brothers.


Whats up Mike,jump in :thumbsup:.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHERES SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!:around:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here is one of the first Black Lowrider hydraulic innovators from back in the day.His name is Michael "Box" Patterson.He would tweak and expirement with pumps,dumps, and what not, to get the most inchs out of each system.He also installed custom one of a kind hydraulics set ups in many top show cars of the day.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HOME OF THE MOJO!!!!!!!!! MY HOMIE


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

64 CRAWLING said:


> HOME OF THE MOJO!!!!!!!!! MY HOMIE


You know it .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

H8R PROOF said:


> Any OG`s on here have any pics of 69 Buick Skylarks lowriding? Don't know if these were that popular back in the day.


Here's a 69 Buick Skylark for ya Homie.


----------



## Dylante63

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here is one of the first Black Lowrider hydraulic innovators from back in the day.His name is Michael "Box" Patterson.He would tweak and expirement with pumps,dumps, and what not, to get the most inchs out of each system.He also installed custom one of a kind hydraulics set ups in many top show cars of the day.


MOJO setups! Bad ass


----------



## H8R PROOF

THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## H8R PROOF

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a 69 Buick Skylark for ya Homie.


Thanks.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

H8R PROOF said:


> THANKS HOMIE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You know it .


Monstergate you wasn't lying when you said that Central Valley swap meet would be the shit. Two words(BAD ASS)
Any original Chevy part you could think of was out there. Must have been 100 different car clubs out there. I won't be missing that one.


----------



## BlackDawg

Zuess puttin it down back in the day on rapcitty w/ Dub-C


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Monstergate you wasn't lying when you said that Central Valley swap meet would be the shit. Two words(BAD ASS)
> Any original Chevy part you could think of was out there. Must have been 100 different car clubs out there. I won't be missing that one.


Daddy ooo,you aint seen nothing yet.When the summer get here we gotta roll down to the Pomona Swapmeet.t Thats even bigger.I try to get to Goodguys,Stockton,Turlock,and Pomona swapmeets.If you cant find what your lookin for, you must be blind .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

This is one of the first Black Lowriders I saw who's car was featured on the cover of Lowrider Magazine.His name is Sterling Blue.Date of magazine is 6/94.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Daddy ooo,you aint seen nothing yet.When the summer get here we gotta roll down to the Pomona Swapmeet.t Thats even bigger.I try to get to Goodguys,Stockton,Turlock,and Pomona swapmeets.If you cant find what your lookin for, you must be blind .


 That sounds good bro. Just let me know. It,s been years since I hit a SO-CAL swap meet.
Man I ran into a lot of OG,s that i hadn't seen in years today and they still at it.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> That sounds good bro. Just let me know. It,s been years since I hit a SO-CAL swap meet.
> Man I ran into a lot of OG,s that i hadn't seen in years today and they still at it.


Yea tomorrow is deal makin day,no body wants to pack stuff up and take it back home.We'll make it a day trip on the pomona swap meet,unless you want to swing by Crenshaw Blvd on the way home .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridin=Fountain of youth .


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Rag Ryda said:


> Will do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Slim! :nicoderm:
> 
> View attachment 599445
> View attachment 599446
> View attachment 599447
> View attachment 599448


:nicoderm:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's Box's own 64 Impala.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yea tomorrow is deal makin day,no body wants to pack stuff up and take it back home.We'll make it a day trip on the pomona swap meet,unless you want to swing by Crenshaw Blvd on the way home .


That sounds like a plan to me. Just let me know two week ahead bro. We can also hit up roscoe,s chicken and waffles my treat. Roscoe,s is the shit!!!!!!!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> That sounds like a plan to me. Just let me know two week ahead bro. We can also hit up roscoe,s chicken and waffles my treat. Roscoe,s is the shit!!!!!!!


MMMMmmm good eatin .


----------



## Skim

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> This is one of the first Black Lowriders I saw who's car was featured on the cover of Lowrider Magazine.His name is Sterling Blue.Date of magazine is 6/94.


one of my all time faves as you can tell from my avatar!


----------



## Skim

TOO $HORT


----------



## Lowridingmike

Puttin in work with my daughter














old school marzoochi #9 rebuilt ported fatboy pblock 1/2"port we'll see what it does...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Skim said:


> one of my all time faves as you can tell from my avatar!


I never would have guessed it Skim .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Lowridin=Fountain of youth .





Skim said:


> TOO $HORT


 Yeah short be fucking with them bikes too.I Allways run into him at the MC get downs in the bay and in LA. He got that Lowrider look going on on this bike.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey gate you know any thing about this. Me back in my MC Days


----------



## warning

Skim said:


> TOO $HORT


 did you ask short what he was doing on that couples therapy show?


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> TOO $HORT


Daaaaamn!  1 of my favorite rappers:cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE

I like leaning back on my ride drinking a beer banging Sample the Funk by $hort Dogg


----------



## Lowridingmike

FUck faces with scarface ft. him. lincoln cadillac only muzic.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Puttin in work with my daughter
> View attachment 600841
> 
> View attachment 600842
> 
> old school marzoochi #9 rebuilt ported fatboy pblock 1/2"port we'll see what it does...


Hey young mike I see you still putting in some work. Looking good


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey young mike I see you still putting in some work. Looking good


THanks brah. Rome wasnt built overnight..


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Skim said:


> TOO $HORT






 uffin:


----------



## g67

*67 impala for sale*













14k 283 53k on original motor with ac 856-506-6110 jersey


----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## westcoastlowrider




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 600878
> 
> Hey gate you know any thing about this. Me back in my MC Days


I know a OG when I see one,so whats up OG ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I know a OG when I see one,so whats up OG ?


What,s up OG. Hey man I'm gonna hit up the autoramma car show feb 15, If you don,t have to work you should come true. It allways a cool show. Couple homies are entering rides and bikes out here in sac.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> What,s up OG. Hey man I'm gonna hit up the autoramma car show feb 15, If you don,t have to work you should come true. It allways a cool show. Couple homies are entering rides and bikes out here in sac.


I have to see how work is going,But i'll keep it in mind .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I have to see how work is going,But i'll keep it in mind .


It,s actually going on feb 15 thru feb 17 my bad


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> What,s up OG. Hey man I'm gonna hit up the autoramma car show feb 15, If you don,t have to work you should come true. It allways a cool show. Couple homies are entering rides and bikes out here in sac.


I like the Sactown artists like C-Bo and Hollow Tip


----------



## payfred

Wassup brothas just got back from Miami reppin all of us


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I like the Sactown artists like C-Bo and Hollow Tip


Yeah my son be jamming to those guys.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Wassup brothas just got back from Miami reppin all of us


 Mice pic,s Pay Fred. Ain't nothing like grooving at a Lo Lo get down:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Uso always deep at a lot of carshows. Kito a great fella too


----------



## .TODD

:inout:


----------



## payfred

jjfrom713 said:


> Uso always deep at a lot of carshows. Kito a great fella too


Who Da hell is Kito?


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Mice pic,s Pay Fred. Ain't nothing like grooving at a Lo Lo get down:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Kita


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a well known OG.Ted Wells, guru of old school aircraft hydraulics,and a long time member of the LA Professionals CC.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a well known OG.Ted Wells, guru of old school aircraft hydraulics,and a long time member of the LA Professionals CC.


Do any of you homie,s out there remember the watermen dumps with the manual release bottom on the head.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Wassup brothas just got back from Miami reppin all of us


That's wassup fred


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> Do any of you homie,s out there remember the watermen dumps with the manual release bottom on the head.


Old school like a mutha


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Do any of you homie,s out there remember the watermen dumps with the manual release bottom on the head.


I had one years ago. They're only good for nostalgic purposes. Crappy to hop with. Pressure lock like a muthafucka


----------



## 187PURE

Adex will pressure lock also if you leave the car locked up for long periods of a time. Very excellent and accurate dump tho. Sometimes when I leave the car posing on 3 for a long time, I have to crack the line to release some fluid in order to dump the car. Adex really holds pressure


----------



## 187PURE

Finally got the rear in


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I had one years ago. They're only good for nostalgic purposes. Crappy to hop with. Pressure lock like a muthafucka


 yeah they did used to pressure lock a lot. When the LowRider shops started opening up in the late 70,s they had two dump on the market to choose from a watermen or a delta. The delta was cheaper and better $35 the watermen went for $50 it looked a lot better. Of coarse they had the air craft dump but even back in the day those were rare and Exspendsive . every once in a while RED,s would have one on the shelf. That,s where I bought my first and last one at many years ago for $250.That was a lot for a dump back in 1979. Those old air craft dumps have a very distinctive sound that is bad ass. Guys used to go to old airplane salvage yard and take them out of the wing flaps. I went to a plane salvage yard in 1980 looking and the guy laughed at me and said son those thing don't last around here they where sold before they even got there.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Finally got the rear in
> 
> View attachment 602046
> 
> View attachment 602047


:thumbsup: looking good OG


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Do any of you homie,s out there remember the watermen dumps with the manual release bottom on the head.


I do  sup Big homiE!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a well known OG.Ted Wells, guru of old school aircraft hydraulics,and a long time member of the LA Professionals CC.


Teds the Big Homie we talk every now and then , Boy can Ted Talk ! :biggrin: but Its cool hearing about those old school stories


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's Box's own 64 Impala.


I remember this too


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Back in the day these cats were the Shit.Nothing but clean cars one after another.It the first car club I wanted to join .Ladies and Gentlemen The LA PROFESSIONALS


:thumbsup: Ted still has His Original Plaque!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

chevy_boy said:


> *CHARLIE C AND CHARLIE B .................*
> View attachment 595660


 dudes just dont know how much of an Influence that Superiors CC had on Black lowrding back In the day Charlie Brown Is a Triple OG! both him and clayton!


----------



## chevy_boy

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> dudes just dont know how much of an Influence that Superiors CC had on Black lowrding back In the day Charlie Brown Is a Triple OG! both him and clayton!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: looking good OG


Thanks BIG HOMIE. I didn't really have a chance to get it reinforced and painted. the homeboy's shop can only hold 2 cars at a time. so I had to rush mine out because he's backed up with motor jobs. The only thing that's left is the brakes and all new hardware and springs. Didn't wanna use that old shit. That rear came from off a 1981 Oldsmobile 88


----------



## 187PURE

and they say the older rears are stronger


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> dudes just dont know how much of an Influence that Superiors CC had on Black lowrding back In the day Charlie Brown Is a Triple OG! both him and clayton!


Back in the day to this present time. There,s always going to be one or two guys in any given city across American in this lowriding game that will set the bar. They,ll Be the homie that all the other Lowriders try to emulate. These guys usually are guys that beat to there own drum. That dare to be defferent and say fuck what the side liners say. I say side liner Because those are usually the ones the hate the most. Homies Charlie C and Charlie B are prime examples of Type of homie I'm speaking of. Homies that set the pace


----------



## Daddy ooo

Any OG,s out there ever had one of the earlier gates. (The weanny gate )now that was a fucked up pump. The motor and the tank was the same diameter and they made a high pitch sound when the switch was hit. And they went up real slow. We used to steal them off the older lift gate trucks. The newer lift gate truck had the better pumps but after a while they started building cages around them. I hate to say it but when I was a youngster we used to go to a trucking company and hit every truck on the property witch was pretty fucked up. Funny thing about that is the first time I ever got busted was for Hitting the post offices big delivery trucks for there batterys and the pumps off the lift gates. They Charged our asses with a federal offense. Thank god I was only 15 yrs old Lol.Any way at one point or another most OG,s had one of those fucked up weanny pumps Lol


----------



## nsane86

Daddy ooo said:


> nice pic,s. was that last shot taken in San Francisco


YES, heading toward Pier 39


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Any OG,s out there ever had one of the earlier gates. (The weanny gate )now that was a fucked up pump. The motor and the tank was the same diameter and they made a high pitch sound when the switch was hit. And they went up real slow. We used to steal them off the older lift gate trucks. The newer lift gate truck had the better pumps but after a while they started building cages around them. I hate to say it but when I was a youngster we used to go to a trucking company and hit every truck on the property witch was pretty fucked up. Funny thing about that is the first time I ever got busted was for Hitting the post offices big delivery trucks for there batterys and the pumps off the lift gates. They Charged our asses with a federal offense. Thank god I was only 15 yrs old Lol.Any way at one point or another most OG,s had one of those fucked up weanny pumps Lol


Back in the day I followed this guy driving a new Ford flatbed truck with a Monstergate pump on it.They haden't put the cage around it yet because it was that new.After the work day was over I followed the truck to their yard,It was in the middle of nowhere.If they would have my black ass out there,who knows what would have happened.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> dudes just dont know how much of an Influence that Superiors CC had on Black lowrding back In the day Charlie Brown Is a Triple OG! both him and clayton!


Along with The Professionals and Majestics CC.Those were the top 3 Black Car Clubs in my time,mid to late 70s.All the clubs have a lot of different races now which is the way it should be.


----------



## payfred

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Along with The Professionals and Majestics CC.Those were the top 3 Black Car Clubs in my time,mid to late 70s.All the clubs have a lot of different races now which is the way it should be.


Don't forget Individuals. They was heavy on the Shaw back in the day


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Wassup brothas just got back from Miami reppin all of us


Looking good out there guys heard it was a great time! 



187PURE said:


> I had one years ago. They're only good for nostalgic purposes. Crappy to hop with. Pressure lock like a muthafucka


Yes they are only good for rear dumps, but I love the look adn nostalgic feel of em.. here's my waterman.






You can get for round $100 all day brand new online..

As soon as it stops snowing after work 2ma I'm going in on this TOUGH!


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Looking good out there guys heard it was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are only good for rear dumps, but I love the look adn nostalgic feel of em.. here's my waterman.
> View attachment 602581
> You can get for round $100 all day brand new online..
> 
> As soon as it stops snowing after work 2ma I'm going in on this TOUGH!
> View attachment 602582


yup that's it.. you can keep it, just give me the corona


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Back in the day I followed this guy driving a new Ford flatbed truck with a Monstergate pump on it.They haden't put the cage around it yet because it was that new.After the work day was over I followed the truck to their yard,It was in the middle of nowhere.If they would have my black ass out there,who knows what would have happened.


 I remember when some homies used to put bigs rocks and brick in their trunk to bring the back end of the car and down. Might sound stupid but there was a lot of cats doing this. These where the guys that didn't know much about cars. I used to make extra money by heating homies springs. Used be some funny shit back then


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Looking good out there guys heard it was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are only good for rear dumps, but I love the look adn nostalgic feel of em.. here's my waterman.
> View attachment 602581
> You can get for round $100 all day brand new online..
> 
> As soon as it stops snowing after work 2ma I'm going in on this TOUGH!
> View attachment 602582


 I didn't know you could still get those dumps I wouldn't mind having one just for old time sakes. Thanks for posting that pic of the dump young mike I hadn't seen a watermen in at least 20 yrs.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Along with The Professionals and Majestics CC.Those were the top 3 Black Car Clubs in my time,mid to late 70s.All the clubs have a lot of different races now which is the way it should be.


Yeah Gate that was the good old days homie. Young and dumb Lowrider ass mutha fucka,s LOL Down for the count!!!!!!!


----------



## CadillacTom

Love hearing you old school cats tell the tales from back in the day. Keep 'em coming. Respect.


----------



## 187PURE

Here is the 1st http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/124079-black-lowriders.html thread I created some years ago. Man we really ran that thread to the ground. But you live and you learn. That's whys this one is way much better. Let's keep up the good work yall :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Man over a thousand pages. I say about 80% was all bullshit and shenanigans.


----------



## 187PURE

My old 4 door


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

I had bought these at Cal Nelson which was a airplane surplus store.Back in those days the Valley was the aero space capitol.That was where Lookeed parts for airplane were made plus they would dismantle the older aircraft and scrape the parts.They used to have a 8x8 table where they would dump all the old valves and dumps.Some times you would see the occasional waterman or if you were super lucky an Adel dump.Might need some work but still.Hydraulic for cars was still new so that stuff could be had for peanuts.I had heard stories of some D-Boys going up to surplus airplane parts junkyards offering crazy money for the Adel dumps.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

nsane86 said:


> YES, heading toward Pier 39


I went cruzin last summer with my Brother in his multi flaked Lincoln.We rolled bown the Embarcedero ON THE SWITCH.We stopped at a food place parked the cars an had something to eat.The tourist would come buy with questions and wanted to take pictures with us and the cars.Had a good time :yes:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I went cruzin last summer with my Brother in his multi flaked Lincoln.We rolled bown the Embarcedero ON THE SWITCH.We stopped at a food place parked the cars an had something to eat.The tourist would come buy with questions and wanted to take pictures with us and the cars.Had a good time :yes:.


Yes it was always cool Cruzing in the SF. Back in the early 80,s as you know gate mission bvld was always popping. 
Police caught me hopping my rag 61 on the mission blvd and took me to jail and impounded the car. Had a warrant. That was my life story back then. Most Lowrider did not pay there ticket back in the day. Young and dumb.


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup: OG


187PURE said:


> My old 4 door
> View attachment 602663
> 
> View attachment 602664


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Yes it was always cool Cruzing in the SF. Back in the early 80,s as you know gate mission bvld was always popping.
> Police caught me hopping my rag 61 on the mission blvd and took me to jail and impounded the car. Had a warrant. That was my life story back then. Most Lowrider did not pay there ticket back in the day. Young and dumb.


Daddy ooo remember all you had to do if you got a hydraulic ticket was take them out stock up the car go to the nearest police dept and get it written of mail it in and go re-install them.No fine if you wern't doing nothing stupid.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Daddy ooo remember all you had to do if you got a hydraulic ticket was take them out stock up the car go to the nearest police dept and get it written of mail it in and go re-install them.No fine if you wern't doing nothing stupid.


 yeah gate I remember that shit. my problem was I allways was getting them mutha fucka,s way out of town and sometimes my care free ass would not go back to that town and take care of it. I didn't start taking care of that shit until after a judge in Oakland ca made my ass do 60 days in sante Rita.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah gate I remember that shit. my problem was I allways was getting them mutha fucka,s way out of town and sometimes my care free ass would not go back to that town and take care of it. I didn't start taking care of that shit until after a judge in Oakland ca made my ass do 60 days in sante Rita.


Damn they was givin out time for that,wow.In LA when you got pulled over the standard thing to do was pull over turn the car off get out real slow and go sit on the curb in the back by the rear of the car.Well I moved to Oakland and got lit up.So I pull over shut the car off went to open the door and the cop starts screaming at me to shut that door driver.When he came up on me he asked what the hell was I doing.I told him I just moved up here from LA,and thats what you do when you get pulled over.He told me "son I got news for you ,you aint in LA".Next time you wait for the officer to give you instructions as to what they want you to do because it could have gone really wrong for me.Since then I hang one arm out the window and the other arm across the top of the front seat.Don't want no mistake .


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey Monstergate me and you be doing a fuckin oldie show on this tread. one of these days these youngster gone get sick of our shit and band our fuckin asses off the site LOL. Hey what can I say my kids heard all my story's LoL


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Damn they was givin out time for that,wow.In LA when you got pulled over the standard thing to do was pull over turn the car off get out real slow and go sit on the curb in the back by the rear of the car.Well I moved to Oakland and got lit up.So I pull over shut the car off went to open the door and the cop starts screaming at me to shut that door driver.When he came up on me he asked what the hell was I doing.I told him I just moved up here from LA,and thats what you do when you get pulled over.He told me "son I got news for you ,you aint in LA".Next time you wait for the officer to give you instructions as to what they want you to do because it could have gone really wrong for me.Since then I hang one arm out the window and the other arm across the top of the front seat.Don't want no mistake .


 Only reason they gave me the time is because agreed to do community service and never showed up. Judge got sick of my dumb shit. All I gave a fuck about back then was ridin. I was one of them 24/7 seven days a week riders. My fuckin life was one big weekend. Didn't have any baby's at the time.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Monstergate me and you be doing a fuckin oldie show on this tread. one of these days these youngster gone get sick of our shit and band our fuckin asses off the site LOL. Hey what can I say my kids heard all my story's LoL


Daddy ooo, your preaching to the choir.I remember when th old timers would get together and start tellin their stories,and I was like here we go again :facepalm:.But when I look back on them old timers stories I have to smile to myself.This ain't nothing but the new edition of the old school Barbershops that were around when we were commin up.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Daddy ooo, your preaching to the choir.I remember when th old timers would get together and start tellin their stories,and I was like here we go again :facepalm:.But when I look back on them old timers stories I have to smile to myself.This ain't nothing but the new edition of the old school Barbershops that were around when we were commin up.


Yeah you right we the OG,s tellIng the story's now. 35 years homie in this game. I had a Lowrider before I had my first women. This ridin shit is my first love. Hopefully you younger guys will continue to do this shit and keep this beautiful self expression sport going. Even through I know you guys will we have some young Brothers on here doing big things in the lowrider community keep it up..


----------



## Rag Ryda

187PURE said:


> My old 4 door
> View attachment 602663


Clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackDawg

187PURE said:


> Man over a thousand pages. I say about 80% was all bullshit and shenanigans.


I'd say this thread is a 1000x's better than the original when fools like Fundi would fuck it up. This is a legitimate topic where even if it is BS kicked around it's the normal kind instead of that 8th grade garbage you see in Off Topic

This and the M topics are about all I check on LIL.


----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


> I'd say this thread is a 1000x's better than the original when fools like Fundi would fuck it up. This is a legitimate topic where even if it is BS kicked around it's the normal kind instead of that 8th grade garbage you see in Off Topic
> 
> This and the M topics are about all I check on LIL.


EXACTLY:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

187^I. Heard its a few lowriders in washingtonDC area now is that true ?


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> 187^I. Heard its a few lowriders in washingtonDC area now is that true ?


yeah I believe so. I remember a cat came up to philly from DC in a juiced old school ford galaxy. My 4 door pictured above wasn't juiced yet but it was clean as a mutha. Ol boy kept fucking with me hitting the switch. The only thing I could do was crank up the sounds, give him a thumbs up, and mash the gas pedal


----------



## 187PURE

I like hearing these old stories by Monstergate and Daddy O


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

If ****** ain't motivated by these stories then this ridin shit ain't in you. I come to this topic just to read monster and daddy ooos stories. Even ones from the 90s like 187s are motivating. Shit, everytime my big homie get to talkin about his ridin days in the 90s out here in Detroit I never hesitate to pull up a chair. Keep this shit goin!


----------



## 187PURE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> If ****** ain't motivated by these stories then this ridin shit ain't in you. I come to this topic just to read monster and daddy ooos stories. Even ones from the 90s like 187s are motivating. Shit, everytime my big homie get to talkin about his ridin days in the 90s out here in Detroit I never hesitate to pull up a chair. Keep this shit goin!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MILGON

i remember back in the 80's in long beach. beach city cc had all the nice rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> I like hearing these old stories by Monstergate and Daddy O


Young brotha's,let me and Daddy ooo know if our stories get to be a little bit to much .


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I like hearing these old stories by Monstergate and Daddy O





ATM_LAunitic said:


> If ****** ain't motivated by these stories then this ridin shit ain't in you. I come to this topic just to read monster and daddy ooos stories. Even ones from the 90s like 187s are motivating. Shit, everytime my big homie get to talkin about his ridin days in the 90s out here in Detroit I never hesitate to pull up a chair. Keep this shit goin!


Thank s my Brotha,s I will allway,s stay true to who I I,m. Im a mutha fuckin Lowrider. When say that phrase (I,m a mutha fuckin Lowrider) that shit can sometime stir emotions. Back in the day man it took time to be excepted into the low rider community You didnt just get a low and you were part of it. I know my boy monster gate no what I mean as well as some other OG,s rider mutha fucka on here. It,s more then just owning a low bro,s. Back in the day yo ass could be rolling a convertible pinto like Smokeys on Friday. And if cats knew you had your heart into this shit you still got nothing but love and respect. We still would have laughed at yo tho. Things have changed now and it's not so close knitted and maybe that's for the best.what you guys think


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> yeah I believe so. I remember a cat came up to philly from DC in a juiced old school ford galaxy. My 4 door pictured above wasn't juiced yet but it was clean as a mutha. Ol boy kept fucking with me hitting the switch. The only thing I could do was crank up the sounds, give him a thumbs up, and mash the gas pedal


187PURE back in the day what you would do is find out where he was from,then you would stack your chips and at the least get the front of your car cut out and lifted,you could put air shocks in the back till you could afford to get the back cut out.Then you would roll up on him at the spot where everybody got together and nose up to him,AND GO TO WOIK, NOT WORK, WOIK.That's how it worked in LA at least.Thats one of the biggest complaints living in Nor Cal,you can pull up in a Lowrider get together with 200 cars and only a handful of people will nose up.In LA you have to keep your head on a swivel there would be so much action.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Young brotha's,let me and Daddy ooo know if our stories get to be a little bit to much .


 you know that,s right because I be jaming my oldies when I reply back. No telling what year my ass could be coming from. My oldies be taking my ass back to a place and time Lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> 187PURE back in the day what you would do is find out where he was from,then you would stack your chips and at the least get the front of your car cut out and lifted,you could put air shocks in the back till you could afford to get the back cut out.Then you would roll up on him at the spot where everybody got together and nose up to him,AND GO TO WOIK, NOT WORK, WOIK.That's how it worked in LA at least.Thats one of the biggest complaints living in Nor Cal,you can pull up in a Lowrider get together with 200 cars and only a handful of people will nose up.In LA you have to keep your head on a swivel there would be so much action.


. Have to say it gate that,s very true


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> . Have to say it gate that,s very true


As a matter of fact when the LA area cities would get called out by another group outside of the area,say San Diego,they would put their rivalries aside and click up.You might have the LA and San Gaberial Valley riders meet up and ride down to San Diego and hop at a local hotspot.I went to one of those hops and remembered seeing myself on a Truucha Video.I have also seen Las Vegas Vs LA.Good times fo sure :yes:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> you know that,s right because I be jaming my oldies when I reply back. No telling what year my ass could be coming from. My oldies be taking my ass back to a place and time Lol


What you think Daddy ooo,startin to sound like Mudbone & Toodlums.What them youngins know about that .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Im also glad to have discovered this Black Lowrider thread so I could let all the Younger guys know,no matter what color,about the Lowriders that were around when I was comming up the ones who I looked up to.And remember, you guys will be suprised and proud to find out how later in life someone will let you know how you inspired them back in the day.So without getting to mushy let me say thanks to Hamburger (Gary),Ronald Dee Dee,Radious,Gordy,big Darryl C,and my White Brothers,Andy Lodi,and White Boy Chuck,and to my Chicano Brothers Harry O, Mexican Danny, and Moses who along with Hamburger got me hooked on 1969 Impalas and Caprices.Thank You Fellas :thumbsup:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Im also glad to have discovered this Black Lowrider thread so I could let all the Younger guys know,no matter what color,about the Lowriders that were around when I was comming up the ones who I looked up to.And remember, you guys will be suprised and proud to find out how later in life someone will let you know how you inspired them back in the day.So without getting to mushy let me say thanks to Hamburger (Gary),Ronald Dee Dee,Radious,Gordy,big Darryl C,and my White Brothers,Andy Lodi,and White Boy Chuck.Thank You Fellas :thumbsup:.


 Nicely said My triple OG new found friend. This is a cool things that's developing here. Between me you we have what 75 years of Lowriding. Not to bad


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Nicely said My triple OG new found friend. This is a cool things that's developing here. Between me you we have what 75 years of Lowriding. Not to bad


My first car 1969 Impala. Bought here in the fall of 1976 in Oakland Ca for 800.00 dollars from Harmless Harry used car's on E14st.And your right Daddy ooo over 75 yeeeaaarrrss.Wow time flys when your having fun :thumbsup:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> My first car 1969 Impala. Bought here in the fall of 1976 in Oakland Ca for 800.00 dollars from Harmless Harry used car's on E14st.And your right Daddy ooo over 75 yeeeaaarrrss.Wow time flys when your having fun :thumbsup:.


 Cool pic gate


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Im also glad to have discovered this Black Lowrider thread so I could let all the Younger guys know,no matter what color,about the Lowriders that were around when I was comming up the ones who I looked up to.And remember, you guys will be suprised and proud to find out how later in life someone will let you know how you inspired them back in the day.So without getting to mushy let me say thanks to Hamburger (Gary),Ronald Dee Dee,Radious,Gordy,big Darryl C,and my White Brothers,Andy Lodi,and White Boy Chuck.Thank You Fellas :thumbsup:.


. I got to give it up to the homies that inspired me as well. First I have to give it up to the Fernandez brothers those where the cool as Chicano,s that turn me out to the Lowrider game. I was lucky enough to grow up across the street from these guys. I have to say I thought these cat was the coolest cats on the planet. It was six of them and they all had Lowriders. There lil brother and me was best friends so I was over there house all the time. One nite it was a main on 23rd. A main was when all the surrounding city's came together and cruised in one city. I was about 14 and Steve the oldest brother ask me and his younger bro if we wanted to hit the main we said he'll yeah even though I didn't know what that was at the time. My dad was a preacher so they had ask him if I could go. He said I could .Steve Fernandez drove a 1947 fast back fleet line. Me and Joey rode in the back. Man he had them oldies cranked up we hit the bvld and my life was never the same after that. I remember that shit so clear. I was a different kid after that nite. I knew I wanted to be like the Fernandez brothers. A LOWRIDER. I started saving my money when I had $400 saved I told Steve and he found my first car for me a 1959 impala with a 348 three duces for $350 I was only 15 yrs old at that time.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Good shit right here,really motivates me to keep going on my ride:thumbsup:


----------



## RollNMy64

Daddy ooo said:


> ....I remember that shit so clear. I was a different kid after that nite. I knew I wanted to be like the Fernandez brothers. A LOWRIDER. I started saving my money when I had $400 saved I told Steve and he found my first car for me a 1959 impala with a 348 three duces for $350 I was only 15 yrs old at that time.



That's Hott!!!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

N.O.Bricks said:


> Good shit right here,really motivates me to keep going on my ride:thumbsup:


Mark my words Brick,in time some kid is gonna roll up on you and tell you how you had the baddest lowrider back in the day, and how he got his because of you.And when you hear that I want you to smile and remember that you heard it here first :yes:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a few of my girls (cars) that iv'e owned over the years.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Oh and by the way this is what got me hooked on Cadillacs .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Nicely said My triple OG new found friend. This is a cool things that's developing here. Between me you we have what 75 years of Lowriding. Not to bad


Like minds Daddy ooo tend to congrate,at least that what the ole timers used to tell me.You know birds of a feather flock together.Funny but true :thumbsup:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

I always keep a fresh caddy in the garage. Always had a things for vettes as well. This is my 4th one. You know how we do


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a few of my girls (cars) that iv'e owned over the years.[/QUOTE
> I see you be doing the Nor-cal thing with the cut whites. Very nice rides OG :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MILGON said:


> i remember back in the 80's in long beach. beach city cc had all the nice rides. :thumbsup:


and hoppers!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Yea I tried it :yes:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Oh and by the way this is what got me hooked on Cadillacs .


To show you what a small world this is I met the owner of this car a few years later after a friend of mines son had broke down on his back to LA.So He calls me and I leave work and go pick him and a friend of his up off of hyw 5 take him to a shop me and my brother have to store or cars and get a stock tire for him because he had a blow out and no spare facepalm:Kids) Its a place to just hang out,you know like a big boy's club.I had the picture along with many others hanging on the wall he goes over take a look and say's thats my Fleetwood and he goes on to tell me the place ,time, and show that the pic was taken and he was rite cause I took the pics.He later told me that the car was now in Japan,part of the great wave of cars that went there in 1980s-90s.He was a Majestics member is all I remember about him,but that was the cleanest 90 ed up fleetwood show car hopper I had seen.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> To show you what a small world this is I met the owner of this car a few years later after a friend of mines son had broke down on his back to LA.So He calls me and I leave work and go pick him and a friend of his up off of hyw 5 take him to a shop me and my brother have to store or cars and get a stock tire for him because he had a blow out and no spare facepalm:Kids) Its a place to just hang out,you know like a big boy's club.I had the picture along with many others hanging on the wall he goes over take a look and say's thats my Fleetwood and he goes on to tell me the place ,time, and show that the pic was taken and he was rite cause I took the pics.He later told me that the car was now in Japan,part of the great wave of cars that went there in 1980s-90s.He was a Majestics member is all I remember about him,but that was the cleanest 90 ed up fleetwood show car hopper I had seen.


. Yeah that,s pretty cool you guys have a spot like that. I have two cars over my mom,s house she,s always talking crap. I hate to but I'm going sale some stuff. Man let me know I you going to be hanging at the shop next weekend and I,ll come thru


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> . Yeah that,s pretty cool you guys have a spot like that. I have two cars over my mom,s house she,s always talking crap. I hate to but I'm going sale some stuff. Man let me know I you going to be hanging at the shop next weekend and I,ll come thru


OG your welcome anytime.Now that football season will be over with after tomorrow(with a 49er win) I'll be there most weekends.And I feel you about keeping cars a your moms place,I have two at my moms house also.Good ole mom .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 603290
> View attachment 603291
> I always keep a fresh caddy in the garage. Always had a things for vettes as well. This is my 4th one. You know how we do


All color matching rides,very nice.Can't tell what the white car is though,a secrect project maybe ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> All color matching rides,very nice.Can't tell what the white car is though,a secrect project maybe ?


 What can I say I like that color lol. Yeah I don't know if you have any projects at you guys shop. if you do I don't mind helping a follow Lowrider out. I do A-1 body work and painting as well. long as you have some beer and some food we can kick it.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> What can I say I like that color lol. Yeah I don't know if you have any projects at you guys shop. if you do I don't mind helping a follow Lowrider out. I do A-1 body work and painting as well. long as you have some beer and some food we can kick it.


Then will be some kickin it ass OGs up in this shop cause beer and food aint no thang ..


----------



## BlackDawg

Looking good Ole Timers! hno:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Then will be some kickin it ass OGs up in this shop cause beer and food aint no thang ..


Lol yeah that's another thing the OG,s tought me is how to do all phases of auto repair. Body work is my thing tho been doing it for more the 30yrs off and on. That,s just another way to kick it to me. I stopped taking on paying Customers years ago to much of a head ache. I Only do it for myself and friends


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Say it ain't so Daddy ooo, 49ers 6 Ravens 21 at the half ? Wait ,49ers 20 Ravens 28 in the 3rd quarter,Come back in the making ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Say it ain't so Daddy ooo, 49ers 6 Ravens 21 at the half ? Wait ,49ers 20 Ravens 28 in the 3rd quarter,Come back in the making ?


 man that was a close one:yessad:


----------



## BlackDawg

almost, but no cigar!


----------



## Lowridingmike

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Oh and by the way this is what got me hooked on Cadillacs .


Wasn't that one out of portland? I used to LOVE this car.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

The car in the pic was a Majestics Car from one of the So Cal chapters.What I remember was that he was a big dude because when I rolled up to pick my boys son up I saw them standing together he was about 375 lb and the kid is about 200 lb and I'm 225 lb and were all supposed to fit in my regular cab 1998 Ford Ranger :dunno:.Thank goodness I had air bags :biggrin:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

shows Time almost here fella,s. I plan on hitting the Vegas show this year. Who knows my be I'll run into one you homie,s. that,s my club brothers car on the flyer :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!










2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


----------



## Daddy ooo

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


 Keep on repping my brotha. Your caddy,s is looking real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


its a handful of yall out there the "I" has a few brothas out there in the Chi


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


Good work Lil Bro,keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

Daddy ooo said:


> Keep on repping my brotha. Your caddy,s is looking real nice :thumbsup:


Thanks homie, I'm from Compton so driving everywhere in the Rida is a everyday thang for me!



regal ryda said:


> its a handful of yall out there the "I" has a few brothas out there in the Chi


It is a handful of us out here, and the brothers from the I dont come out :dunno:



MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Good work Lil Bro,keep it up :thumbsup:


I definitely will big homie, Gotta repp the West hard out here!


----------



## payfred

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


That's what time it is :thumbsup: congrats brotha!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


Looking Good My Guy.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

It is a handful of us out here, and the *brothers from the I dont come out :dunno:




*I don't know about that one playboy. but everyone got thier opt.


----------



## 187PURE

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Pitbull you from tha HUBCITY I grew up by the airport by alondra & central that caddy look str8 brother an you bringin home trophies congrats


----------



## pitbull166

Thanks for the love homies, just doing what I love to do!


----------



## pitbull166

jjfrom713 said:


> Pitbull you from tha HUBCITY I grew up by the airport by alondra & central that caddy look str8 brother an you bringin home trophies congrats


That's where I'm from homie but off of caldwell&Central


----------



## Ole School 97

pitbull166 said:


> Me taking 2nd luxury Lowrider and furthest drive at the Outfit.cc Show in Chicago heights IL.. I'm one of the very few Blac's that Lowride in the Chicago/Wisconsin area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 hour drive bacc to Wi, on 13's.. It's nothing!


Inspiring:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Young brotha's,let me and Daddy ooo know if our stories get to be a little bit to much .


We can never get enough history. Thanks for your contribution to the movement!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

I wish I could say this was one of my hoe,s from back in the day. But that would be a lie. Lol


----------



## jjfrom713

pitbull166 said:


> That's where I'm from homie but off of caldwell&Central


caldwell the next light down I'm thinking king tee from your area as mc eight from my area by 159

St.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 604662
> I wish I could say this was one of my hoe,s from back in the day. But that would be a lie. Lol


I Would have believed ya OG uffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I Would have believed ya OG uffin:


What,s up Monstergate how u doing OG


----------



## pitbull166

jjfrom713 said:


> caldwell the next light down I'm thinking king tee from your area as mc eight from my area by 159
> 
> St.


Yea king T and mix master spade lived straight down the street off 166&northwood! Also BG knocc out and Dresta... Know quite a few people in Tragnew also homie!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> What,s up Monstergate how u doing OG


Just chillin Homie.You gonna be free this Sunday ?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

:thumbsup:


Ole School 97 said:


> We can never get enough history. Thanks for your contribution to the movement!!


----------



## sandiegohat

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 604658
> this is a pic of me in the 80,s with my Seville before I lifted and rimed it up. There wasn't many lifted c monsters back then that was lifted on 13,s.That,s what I called her. My C monster. From the year 76 thru 79 the Seville was built on the same from as a Nova down to the brakes


OG shit right there!


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a photo A young Black couple in the early 1930's. Brotha,s have always had a love for cars


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


sandiegohat said:


> OG shit right there!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## pitbull166

187PURE said:


>


I remember bacc in 98 me and a few of the homies went to the bowling alley in Torrance on western and 223rd. Tribe was there with a few more somoans, they kept it cool with us! I think one of them was flying a Traffic CC plaque in a green regal!


----------



## pitbull166

Rip Lee'Bo. Anyone from Compton bacc in the late 80's and early 90s that was lowriding knew Lee'Bo. He was of many in my Neighbour that gave me the Lowrider bug! He Flew a Individual plaque!


----------



## 187PURE

pitbull166 said:


> I remember bacc in 98 me and a few of the homies went to the bowling alley in Torrance on western and 223rd. Tribe was there with a few more somans, they kept it cool with us! I think one of them was flying a Traffic CC plaque in a green regal!


those are the homies


----------



## pitbull166

Lee'Bo's lil brother C'bo still keeping his brothers spirit Alive! Compton's Finest CC


----------



## 187PURE

pitbull166 said:


> Lee'Bo's lil brother C'bo still keeping his brothers spirit Alive! Compton's Finest CC


Oh shit, my ***** C-bo.. Down fa mine records.. Homie got a clean ass lincoln town car he aint even pull out yet. He said he's waiting for Big Dwight to touch down before he swang that thang


----------



## pitbull166

187PURE said:


> Oh shit, my ***** C-bo.. Down fa mine records.. Homie got a clean ass lincoln town car he aint even pull out yet. He said he's waiting for Big Dwight to touch down before he swang that thang


Yup C'bo lived down the street from me homie! That's my OBG big homie since the 80's bro! Him and my brother was in the same circle!


----------



## pitbull166

Me N my Down Foe mine gear!


----------



## cobrakarate

Just sent my payment in. only 60,000 miles one owner. going to pick it up in a month. time to buy A LOT of stuff for this car. I think it may take 30 gates to pick it up. lol I want to make this comeback right. Thank you to all the guys that inspired me in the last few years with all the bad luck I've gone through. God is good. And this is what happens when one door closes another is opened for you.


----------



## Psta

pitbull166 said:


> Rip Lee'Bo. Anyone from Compton bacc in the late 80's and early 90s that was lowriding knew Lee'Bo. He was of many in my Neighbour that gave me the Lowrider bug! He Flew a Individual plaque!


yup>thats some real history right there. C'bO got a TC thats been done. my homie Big Dewight will be bacc on the scene sometime this summer.


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 605729
> View attachment 605730
> Just sent my payment in. only 60,000 miles one owner. going to pick it up in a month. time to buy A LOT of stuff for this car. I think it may take 30 gates to pick it up. lol I want to make this comeback right. Thank you to all the guys that inspired me in the last few years with all the bad luck I've gone through. God is good. And this is what happens when one door closes another is opened for you.


That,s a nice ride cobra. What plans do you have for it ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

DADDY-O STYLE No matter what I do I got to keep it low rider style. Old habit are hard to brake. I do it all


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 605765
> DADDY-O STYLE No matter what I do I got to keep it low rider style. Old habit are hard to brake. I do it all


Keep on keepin on OG .


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 605765
> DADDY-O STYLE No matter what I do I got to keep it low rider style. Old habit are hard to brake. I do it all


That's tight right there


----------



## pitbull166

Psta said:


> yup>thats some real history right there. C'bO got a TC thats been done. my homie Big Dewight will be bacc on the scene sometime this summer.


Real talk homie, I would ride my bike to the Shaws house as a super youngster just to see there Lowriders! I still remember when C'bo took over the Glasshouse after Lee'Bo passed and did his thang with it!


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Keep on keepin on OG .


 :thumbsup:



payfred said:


> That's tight right there


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s a nice ride cobra. What plans do you have for it ?


 Shoes and socks, koolaid in pumps. find me a Nardi, titanium. Grill, can't wait to get this thing going. the engine look great. loading the tvs ect inside last.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

cobrakarate said:


> Shoes and socks, koolaid in pumps. find me a Nardi, titanium. Grill, can't wait to get this thing going. the engine look great. loading the tvs ect inside last.


My big homie has an 86 limo with 4 pumps


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> Shoes and socks, koolaid in pumps. find me a Nardi, titanium. Grill, can't wait to get this thing going. the engine look great. loading the tvs ect inside last.


 That,s going to be a bad ride


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> Shoes and socks, koolaid in pumps. find me a Nardi, titanium. Grill, can't wait to get this thing going. the engine look great. loading the tvs ect inside last.


sup cobra come scoop me and tje homies in the Limo


----------



## Daddy ooo

this is a pic of my brother with his 63 Chevy back in 76. And then years later with his sons and his 1934 Chevy


----------



## Daddy ooo

. That,s me reunited with my 60 that I had sold 8 years pryer to taking this photo. The other shot was taken in 78 or 79.


----------



## Daddy ooo

couple of my ridin homies pic taken in the 80,s. car shot was taken 79


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 606162
> View attachment 606164
> . That,s me reunited with my 60 that I had sold 8 years pryer to taking this photo. The other shot was taken in 78 or 79.


Damn OG our taste in Impalas is pretty close. I had a 60 back in the day also, and got that 67 now.That 68 is clean and with skirts,nice.


----------



## MR. MARS

aint nuthin like the old school


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 606162
> View attachment 606164
> . That,s me reunited with my 60 that I had sold 8 years pryer to taking this photo. The other shot was taken in 78 or 79.


Im luvin the old school pics. keep them coming


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Damn OG our taste in Impalas is pretty close. I had a 60 back in the day also, and got that 67 now.That 68 is clean and with skirts,nice.


 yeah the 60 was mine. The 67 and 68 was owned by my homies. The impala,s that I owned back in the day where the years 59 thru 65. Young and dumb


----------



## Skim

All them 90'd caddys posted looking good. This was the first 80's lac I owned that was 90'd up but it wasnt chromed out underneath yet. Took this pic several years ago


----------



## Skim

the last one I owned. this one was fully 90'd up.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Me in my 54. And me at age 16 that pic is when my sickness really started kicking in. I knew it was ride or die. I,ll never give this shit up. NEVER ..........


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Skim said:


> All them 90'd caddys posted looking good. This was the first 80's lac I owned that was 90'd up but it wasnt chromed out underneath yet. Took this pic several years ago


That Caddy looks flawless Skim.Nice job .


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> the last one I owned. this one was fully 90'd up.


Young brotha I'm a fan of yours. Your what I call a very serious Lowrider. Stay riding youngster


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

A few pages back I thanked the people who influenced me in this Lowrider life.But I want to give a special thanks to this Lady who had the biggest influence on me.Thanks Mom.Check out her 1954 Bel-Air with the wrap arounds bumpers.She also had a 53 Bel-Air.Again Thanks Old Girl .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's another shot of me 15 years later.


----------



## pitbull166

Skim said:


> the last one I owned. this one was fully 90'd up.


Clean Homie!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Me and my Brother back in the day around 79 or 80.Stacy Adams was what we were sportin back then in LA.Thats my Bro's ride a 1977 Buick Regal behind us.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Young brotha I'm a fan of yours. Your what I call a very serious Lowrider. Stay riding youngster


Im with you Daddy ooo,young brother has got some clean Ladies (Lacs) in his past :thumbsup:.


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS

NICE


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Me and my Brother back in the day around 79 or 80.Stacy Adams was what we were sportin back then in LA.


 that,s a cool ass pic rite there.


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> Young brotha I'm a fan of yours. Your what I call a very serious Lowrider. Stay riding youngster


Thanks OG


----------



## Skim

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Im with you Daddy ooo,young brother has got some clean Ladies (Lacs) in his past :thumbsup:.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Still puttin in work. At th etireshop getting new crapstars on my d's,,


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> the last one I owned. this one was fully 90'd up.



CLEAN


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> A few pages back I thanked the people who influenced me in this Lowrider life.But I want to give a special thanks to this Lady who had the biggest influence on me.Thanks Mom.Check out her 1954 Bel-Air with the wrap arounds bumpers.She also had a 53 Bel-Air.Again Thanks Old Girl .


 Man I like this photo of your moms car :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

this pic was taken in about 1980. I was so fucked up that nite I had to let my homie drive. We had been at my homie shop painting and doing body work all day all night. We always had plenty of weed, Beer and woman around the shops and garages we hanged out at. Those were some great times.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 606602
> this pic was taken in about 1980. I was so fucked up that nite I had to let my homie drive. We had been at my homie shop painting and doing body work all day all night. We always had plenty of weed, Beer and woman around the shops and garages we hanged out at. Those were some great times.


Yea OG ,you got that "Im done"look on your face .


----------



## jjfrom713

graham said:


> CLEAN


2x that's clean fo real


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Man I like this photo of your moms car :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro.I wish I had a pic of the 1963 Impala SS rag that my step dad had won in a card game and gave to her when her van motor took a dump.We rode it till the end of summer and when that motor took a dump she had me and my brother push it out on the street and the city had it towed.If I only knew then what I now :facepalm:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

these some old photo,s I ran across


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

A Daddy ooo I know you know what this is but for all those who dont go back that far,Ladies & gentlemen I bring you "The Weinee Gate".


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> A Daddy ooo I know you know what this is but for all those who dont go back that far,Ladies & gentlemen I bring you "The Weinee Gate".


 Oh my god where in the hell u get that!!!! I haven't seen one of those in many years


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

I took it of an abandoned truck across from a job I was doing in Oakland about 10 years ago.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I took it of an abandoned truck across from a job I was doing in Oakland about 10 years ago.


 man that,s some funny shit seeing that. Those was the first pumps I ever owned. Back in the day It was a main on the mission in San Fran. I had only been cut out F to b for about a month on my 59 and I thought I was the shit. I rolled up on these OG,s and hit the switch on them weanny gates. and them them Vato,s laughed at me so hard they started crying. You remember how them things sounded and how slow they were. Them homie fucked with us all night. By that next week I got me some Monstergates. I learned fast. I sold them weanny gates to another newbie Lol


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> man that,s some funny shit seeing that. Those was the first pumps I ever owned. Back in the day It was a main on the mission in San Fran. I had only been cut out F to b for about a month on my 59 and I thought I was the shit. I rolled up on these OG,s and hit the switch on them weanny gates. and them them Vato,s laughed at me so hard they started crying. You remember how them things sounded and how slow they were. Them homie fucked with us all night. By that next week I got me some Monstergates. I learned fast. I sold them weanny gates to another newbie Lol


Hey Daddy ooo do any of you guys out that way have any leads on some hog parts looking for a 21in wheel, and a different seat from the sofa cushion I got on it now its and 03 Electra glide


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Hey Daddy ooo do any of you guys out that way have any leads on some hog parts looking for a 21in wheel, and a different seat from the sofa cushion I got on it now its and 03 Electra glide


 I have a lot of custom parts. Pm me


----------



## Daddy ooo

Old school photos


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 607655


Man I remember watching NWA, Rodney O and joe Cooley, Egyptian Lover at the San Bernardino County Fairgrounds in Victorville the same year. Those were some fun times. Fools had the suzuki samurais on deep dish and the nissan trucks


----------



## payfred

Damn man I feel like I'm 15 again up in this bish


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey Monstergate you remember these events. Old get down flyers from the Bay Area. For you younger guys these are the original flyers we used to cruise to surrounding towns and pass out a month or so ahead of time. There was know computers back then it was all word of mouth. We would tape these flyers on the inside of our back windows and advertise as well. Man those was some great times. I was at that cruise on east 14th that nite back in 1982


----------



## Daddy ooo

These are also late 70,s advertisement. As you can see not to fancy. Man you youngster would have loved these old events. These old flyers bring back so many memory's


----------



## Lowridingmike

Hurried up an dput this thing back together tryna get ready for Carl Casper. Pretty violent, some tricks here and there #9 marzoochis all the way around! What shop? WHat wiring diagram? lolz


























Pics of finished comign soon!  (it's already done)


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> Hurried up an dput this thing back together tryna get ready for Carl Casper. Pretty violent, some tricks here and there #9 marzoochis all the way around! What shop? WHat wiring diagram? lolz
> View attachment 607970
> View attachment 607971
> View attachment 607972
> View attachment 607973
> 
> 
> Pics of finished comign soon!  (it's already done)


:h5:CAIN'T WAIT TILL IT'S DONE :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike

P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:CAIN'T WAIT TILL IT'S DONE :yes:


THanks we been bustin it on tthese two for this show next weekend. TH eelco is at about 50" single piston.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Lowridingmike said:


> Hurried up an dput this thing back together tryna get ready for Carl Casper. Pretty violent, some tricks here and there #9 marzoochis all the way around! What shop? WHat wiring diagram? lolz
> View attachment 607970
> View attachment 607971
> View attachment 607972
> View attachment 607973
> 
> 
> Pics of finished comign soon!  (it's already done)


:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 607896
> View attachment 607897
> Hey Monstergate you remember these events. Old get down flyers from the Bay Area. For you younger guys these are the original flyers we used to cruise to surrounding towns and pass out a month or so ahead of time. There was know computers back then it was all word of mouth. We would tape these flyers on the inside of our back windows and advertise as well. Man those was some great times. I was at that cruise on east 14th that nite back in 1982


I was at a few of those functions Daddy ooo.I remember I was pulling out of a parking lot and the cops were behind me but I did'nt see them and some kid was telling me "the cops are behind you"but I cant hear him because my music is too loud.So I pull out onto the street and I spot them in the rearview,so I start to tap the back switch cause the rear was completly dumped,and I get the back up to stock height so when they lite me up I pull over the Cop gets out and tells me I have Hydraulis and I tell him ,I just have air shocks (which was true) and I show him the air stem that I use to fill them with air.He pulls out a tape measure and measures's the lowest part of the body to see if it was below the rim.I was 2 inchs above the rim so they could'nt write me up,and had to let me go.I remember thinking these cops up here sure are dumb cause everybody was running the coil under set ups ,all he had to do was bend over and look you could not miss it.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a flyer for a dance that I went to when I was livin in LA.Here also is a couple of cards from Lowrider hydraulics and the Starlites car club of Oakland ca.


----------



## Daddy ooo

This brother rite here had a bad ass 56 Chevy. Man wasn't nothing like rolling with my chain,,,


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I was at a few of those functions Daddy ooo.I remember I was pulling out of a parking lot and the cops were behind me but I did'nt see them and some kid was telling me "the cops are behind you"but I cant hear him because my music is too loud.So I pull out onto the street and I spot them in the rearview,so I start to tap the back switch cause the rear was completly dumped,and I get the back up to stock height so when they lite me up I pull over the Cop gets out and tells me I have Hydraulis and I tell him ,I just have air shocks (which was true) and I show him the air stem that I use to fill them with air.He pulls out a tape measure and measures's the lowest part of the body to see if it was below the rim.I was 2 inchs above the rim so they could'nt write me up,and had to let me go.I remember thinking these cops up here sure are dumb cause everybody was running the coil under set ups ,all he had to do was bend over and look you could not miss it.









Shit Monstergate this is what I used to do when they used to pull me over. lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608375
> Shit Monstergate this is what I used to do when they used to pull me over. lol


You my Friend are a fool lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608375
> Shit Monstergate this is what I used to do when they used to pull me over. lol


Its close to what I do when I get pulled over too, except I have both hands up over my head.I dont want no mistakes :biggrin:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey man I'm going to be at the car show in sac tomorrow. I got four homeboys that put there rides in the show. and they all are being judged in the same class. This should be some interesting shit. Some body is going to get there feeling hurt Lol. Some guys take that shit to seriously. I been showing shit for years and if I win cool if I lose so what. I,ll take some pics


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You my Friend are a fool lol[/QUOTE
> Shit if I went down on the splits like that now them mutha fucka,s would have to call for back up to help get my old ass back up LOL


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo;16409622[IMG said:


> http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/image_zps43a90e81.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Shit Monstergate this is what I used to do when they used to pull me over. lol
> 
> 
> 
> thats a sick ass pic
Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> Daddy ooo;16409622[IMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/image_zps43a90e81.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Shit Monstergate this is what I used to do when they used to pull me over. lol
> 
> 
> 
> thats a sick ass pic
> 
> 
> 
> James brown clowning with his kin folks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

I really like the fact that yall come in here with some good pics and knowledgeable posts because it used to be a lot of foolishness in here.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> I really like the fact that yall come in here with some good pics and knowledgeable posts because it used to be a lot of foolishness in here.


Topic is a nice place to hang now. Like I've stated I'm at a loss for o.g. black lowriding history being from Ky so is nice to see oher brothers lowride and have the same passion for the lifestyle that I do. I could only dream of riding with other brothas in their lolos, Usually only one or two of us around at the most. 








Okay... I see that building quality pumps that WORK i harder than it looks!lolz. I ried out my setup today and noticed I wasn't getting pressure on he rear right pump but it spins. thought I broke a key or blew a seal. Took it all the way apart and I'll be damned. Some dumbass didn't secure the pumphead to the block sung enough :facepalm: then I hit th efront and SNAP! sparks fly. WTF? plus for 96 last night it wasn't feeling "right". I ake dat shit apart expecting pumphead seal issues and I'll be damned again. My motor is COVERED in hydro fluid. its coming in through the keyhole. needless to say I broke dat muhfucka back down and got her fixed but didn't get it back in the car tonight b/c my boy who's crib it's over had to do a job that would take him a LONG time. I got no kid onight so I came home and bout to hit the applebees bar my ol lady works at have a cold one and watch a damn game for once. Stay tuned.





​


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608375
> Shit Monstergate this is what I used to do when they used to pull me over. lol


Damn I just picked up that the car behind James is a slant back 68 Impala.I didn't know Mr Brown was a closet (No ****) Lowrider .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridingmike said:


> Topic is a nice place to hang now. Like I've stated I'm at a loss for o.g. black lowriding history being from Ky so is nice to see oher brothers lowride and have the same passion for the lifestyle that I do. I could only dream of riding with other brothas in their lolos, Usually only one or two of us around at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... I see that building quality pumps that WORK i harder than it looks!lolz. I ried out my setup today and noticed I wasn't getting pressure on he rear right pump but it spins. thought I broke a key or blew a seal. Took it all the way apart and I'll be damned. Some dumbass didn't secure the pumphead to the block sung enough :facepalm: then I hit th efront and SNAP! sparks fly. WTF? plus for 96 last night it wasn't feeling "right". I ake dat shit apart expecting pumphead seal issues and I'll be damned again. My motor is COVERED in hydro fluid. its coming in through the keyhole. needless to say I broke dat muhfucka back down and got her fixed but didn't get it back in the car tonight b/c my boy who's crib it's over had to do a job that would take him a LONG time. I got no kid onight so I came home and bout to hit the applebees bar my ol lady works at have a cold one and watch a damn game for once. Stay tuned.
> View attachment 608517​


Get'em Mike, I got faith in you.You'll get them pumps straightened out .


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> I really like the fact that yall come in here with some good pics and knowledgeable posts because it used to be a lot of foolishness in here.


 With a group effort we keep this thread a place where Lowriders can come and get a positive massage. Come get some inspiration and information. My love for lowriding runs deep homies. This is not a fad or faze that I'm going thru.this is who I am and will always be. You real riders know what I'm saying. We don't have time for dumb shit


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> With a group effort we keep this thread a place where Lowriders can come and get a positive massage. Come get some inspiration and information. My love for lowriding runs deep homies. This is not a fad or faze that I'm going thru.this is who I am and will always be. You real riders know what I'm saying. We don't have time for dumb shit


^^^What he said^^^ :yes:.


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> With a group effort we keep this thread a place where Lowriders can come and get a positive massage. Come get some inspiration and information. My love for lowriding runs deep homies. This is not a fad or faze that I'm going thru.this is who I am and will always be. You real riders know what I'm saying. We don't have time for dumb shit


real talk


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> Topic is a nice place to hang now. Like I've stated I'm at a loss for o.g. black lowriding history being from Ky so is nice to see oher brothers lowride and have the same passion for the lifestyle that I do. I could only dream of riding with other brothas in their lolos, Usually only one or two of us around at the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... I see that building quality pumps that WORK i harder than it looks!lolz. I ried out my setup today and noticed I wasn't getting pressure on he rear right pump but it spins. thought I broke a key or blew a seal. Took it all the way apart and I'll be damned. Some dumbass didn't secure the pumphead to the block sung enough :facepalm: then I hit th efront and SNAP! sparks fly. WTF? plus for 96 last night it wasn't feeling "right". I ake dat shit apart expecting pumphead seal issues and I'll be damned again. My motor is COVERED in hydro fluid. its coming in through the keyhole. needless to say I broke dat muhfucka back down and got her fixed but didn't get it back in the car tonight b/c my boy who's crib it's over had to do a job that would take him a LONG time. I got no kid onight so I came home and bout to hit the applebees bar my ol lady works at have a cold one and watch a damn game for once. Stay tuned.
> View attachment 608517​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

This was the first super show my older bro went to. I went a couple year later. When they rolled out they was four cars deep they came home with three cars one of the homies got jacked. A lot of that shit used to go down back in the day.


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608529
> This was the first super my older bro went to. The went a couple year later. When they rolled out they was four cars deep they came home with three cars one of the homies got jacked. A lot of that shit used to go down back in the day.


damn thats some cold shit. i could imagine


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> I really like the fact that yall come in here with some good pics and knowledgeable posts because it used to be a lot of foolishness in here.


x2


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> A Daddy ooo I know you know what this is but for all those who dont go back that far,Ladies & gentlemen I bring you "The Weinee Gate".


They aint knowin about them lift gates homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup to all my Brothers on this thread?? Og daddy o and monstergate thanks for sharing brothers


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> damn thats some cold shit. i could imagine[/QUOTE
> Shit happened to me also back in 1982. I had just brought my 1978 coupe de back out after having it all patterned out brand new Z,s
> Chromed undie,s zapp board etc. back then we sprayed custom jobs with lacquer it took thirty days to dry before buffing it out. My shit got stolen before I could even buff it out. I can't even lie homie I cryed like a bitch. My homie has pic,s of it I will post them gwhen he decides to send them to me.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup to all my Brothers on this thread?? Og daddy o and monstergate thanks for sharing brothers


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

You know this some pimp ass OG ass shit. Homie got a color bar and a TV 8 track combo. A lay out like that back in the day got u much pussy Lol. Bitch would think she was in a disco lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

. You see my young club brotha,s be taken care of me. They said just set here in the shade and hold the sign OG. Lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608545
> . You see my young club brotha,s be taken care of me. They said just set here in the shade and hold the sign OG. Lol


Got to take of them OGs Daddy ooo .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup to all my Brothers on this thread?? Og daddy o and monstergate thanks for sharing brothers


No problem Mike.Glad to have found a new group of folks to share my "Old Tired Stories", as my girl calls them, with .


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:wave:wassup fellas


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

N.O.Bricks said:


> :wave:wassup fellas


Bricks my Brother,with the Superbowl and Mardi Gra I didn't expect to here from you for a while :biggrin:.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Bricks my Brother,with the Superbowl and Mardi Gra I didn't expect to here from you for a while :biggrin:.


word man i aint really get involved in none of that,just stayed at the crib and watched it on tv


----------



## Lowridingmike

2 in the morning 20 degrees or so, STILL putin in work ova here... I live this mayne....


----------



## Daddy ooo

Brotha,s loved them some rabbit ears back in the day. I have to say the sisters loved that shit too.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> 2 in the morning 20 degrees or so, STILL putin in work ova here... I live this mayne....
> View attachment 608979


 you,s a bad MF youngster for putting in work in that type of weather. That,s dedication :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup to all my Brothers on this thread?? Og daddy o and monstergate thanks for sharing brothers


 Like I said before my young brothers we give u guys the old story's of our prime days of ridin. And in return you young homie,s give us OG inspiration and motivation and give us a chance to revisit the days of our youth. So i say thanks to u guys. You youngster be sure and take plenty of pic,s of your rides and video,s and shit. because years from now you young brothers are going to be the one telling story's with the old school pic,s. Real talk homies. Time moves fast


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> you,s a bad MF youngster for putting in work in that type of weather. That,s dedication :thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Like I said before my young brothers we give u guys the old story's of our prime days of ridin. And in return you young homie,s give us OG inspiration and motivation and give us a chance to revisit the days of our youth. So i say thanks to u guys. You youngster be sure and take plenty of pic,s of your rides and video,s and shit. because years from now you young brothers are going to be the one telling story's with the old school pic,s. Real talk homies. Time moves fast


No truer words have been spoken Youngins.By the way Daddy ooo how did your club members do at the show?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here's a rear pic of the Brotha's 56 Bel Air a page back, I had taken it in Concord ca at a show in the early 80s.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> No truer words have been spoken Youngins.By the way Daddy ooo how did your club members do at the show?


. My homies that entered auto Rama are bike builders. I kicked it at that show yesterday with them. it was ok but not my cup of tea. It was more of a hot rod thing. That was my first time going. Lets just say I won't be going back. Lol . I don't no who won between the homies yet.


----------



## Daddy ooo

These are my homie bikes. This is a style us Lowrider guys in Cali roll with. I,m one of the guys that made this style and trend popular. 
This style has gotten hot in the last five years. I been Rollin like this for ten. I call it Daddy- o style


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here's a rear pic of the Brotha's 56 Bel Air a page back, I had taken it in Concord ca at a show in the early 80s.


. Yes homie car way hella nice. I think It was around 80 0r 81 we had came up from the bay to a show in sac that was given under a over pass. That,s all I remember of the location. and that,s where I ran into this brotha


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Found another pic of the 56.Brotha's name is Jack Kennedy.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey fella,s I know this is not low rider related. But it is car passion related. I,m sure some you So-cal brothers know of Big Willie my older brother was a big fan of this guy. Big Willie has a interesting story. My Man did a lot for the L A youth back in the day in the late 60,s and 70,s after he got out of Nam. Thru street racing my man was able to bring all the defferent races of youngster together at a time when race relation was,nt so cool. This cat is a true Legend. His story can be found in Rod and Kulture mag as well as other. Or you can google him. R.I.P Big Willie


----------



## Ole School 97

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 609412
> View attachment 609383
> View attachment 609384
> 
> Hey fella,s I know this is not low rider related. But it is car passion related. I,m sure some you So-cal brothers know of Big Willie my older brother was a big fan of this guy. Big Willie has a interesting story. My Man did a lot for the L A youth back in the day in the late 60,s and 70,s after he got out of Nam. Thru street racing my man was able to bring all the defferent races of youngster together at a time when race relation was,nt so cool. This cat is a true Legend. His story can be found in Rod and Kulture mag as well as other. Or you can google him. R.I.P Big Willie


Man my dad use to take me to the street races held in compton back in the late 60's,early 70's when lions drag strip was still open. I remember his girl kamiko had a twin daytona as well. WOW!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Thanks Daddy ooo for the Heads up on Big Willie Robinson.I grew up down in the LA area about the time he was working to keep us youngins of the streets (I was a youngin in the70s ) and I remember seeing him at some of the Lowrider spots (at 6'6 and close to 300 lbs he was hard to miss) but I just thought he was one of those street racing guys that would come through from time to time.I never got in to the street racing scene,wasn't my thang but after seeing some youtube interviews it seemed like he was super cool and a guy you would be proud to call a friend.A credit to us for sure .Thanks Big Willie & RIP :angel:.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608985
> Brotha,s loved them some rabbit ears back in the day. I have to say the sisters loved that shit too.


layin was the way .. lay that bitch too the ground !!:yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Ole School 97 said:


> Man my dad use to take me to the street races held in compton back in the late 60's,early 70's when lions drag strip was still open. I remember his girl kamiko had a twin daytona as well. WOW!





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Thanks Daddy ooo for the Heads up on Big Willie Robinson.I grew up down in the LA area about the time he was working to keep us youngins of the streets (I was a youngin in the70s ) and I remember seeing him at some of the Lowrider spots (at 6'6 and close to 300 lbs he was hard to miss) but I just thought he was one of those street racing guys that would come through from time to time.I never got in to the street racing scene,wasn't my thang but after seeing some youtube interviews it seemed like he was super cool and a guy you would be proud to call a friend.A credit to us for sure .Thanks Big Willie & RIP :angel:.


. Yeah big Willie seem to had been a hell of a guy. My older brother educated me on this guy back in the day. And he told me of his passing and showed me a write up on him. Several top hot rod magizines ran a story on this Brotha they gave him his prop. I just thought it would be cool to acknowledge this bro on this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> . Yeah big Willie seem to had been a hell of a guy. My older brother educated me on this guy back in the day. And he told me of his passing and showed me a write up on him. Several top hot rod magizines ran a story on this Brotha they gave him his prop. I just thought it would be cool to acknowledge this bro on this thread :thumbsup:


If any of you Brotha's see another Brotha who left a positive mark on any automotive realated tip (Cars,Trucks and Bikes) let us and the Lowriding world know.Like I said I had saw Big Willie at a few spots but had no Idea what he was doing as far as trying to give the youth of the area (NO MATTER WHAT COLOR) an outlet to steer us away from trouble.Im sure if I had took the time to get to know him I would be that much better


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Real history being shared! Thanks Daddy ooo and Monstergate1 ! Love checking this thread and seeing the old school stories!


----------



## low4ever

I love this topic now, real shit in here now.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

low4ever said:


> I love this topic now, real shit in here now.


x2:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey homie,s I know this is not a clear pic it was taken back in 80 or 81. This is a pic of me and my brother cars my 78 coupe De Elegance candied up. and my bro,s 78 Lincoln. At this time and error I have no problem saying we had some of the baddest rides around. These were the cars that we made our mark in the Lowrider game in. These cars were brand new. Was,nt to many homie,s Black or Chicano dragging new luxury cars back then. I do have better pi c,s that are clear of these cars coming that will show how beautiful the caddy was. That,s me and my bro by our cars. This pic was a double exposure shot. I was about 20 or 21 at this time. By this age I had already had seven other Lowriders under my belt. I was a Young Vet.


----------



## cobrakarate

low4ever said:


> I love this topic now, real shit in here now.


Word


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 610101
> Hey homie,s I know this is not a clear pic it was taken back in 80 or 81. This is a pic of me and my brother cars my 78 coupe De Elegance candied up. and my bro,s 78 Lincoln. At this time and error I have no problem saying we had some of the baddest rides around. These were the cars that we made our mark in the Lowrider game in. These cars were brand new. Was,nt to many homie,s Black or Chicano dragging new luxury cars back then. I do have better pi c,s that are clear of these cars coming that will show how beautiful the caddy was. That,s me and my bro by our cars. This pic was a double exposure shot. I was about 20 or 21 at this time. By this age I had already had seven other Lowriders under my belt. I was a Young Vet.


Nice pic Daddy ooo :thumbsup:.And your right there wasn't a lot of brothas with brand new rides back in the day.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

I want you to take a look at this man.Now this man is responsible for the most famous Chopper in the world and yet very few people know he built it.His name is Ben Hardy and he was the one who built the world famous "Captain America & the Billy Bike" that was fetured in the movie Easy Rider.Rather then me tell you about look him up when you get a chance,it makes for very interesting reading.The man was a Master Craftsman when it came to anything Harley related .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Nice pic Daddy ooo :thumbsup:.And your right there wasn't a lot of brothas with brand new rides back in the day.


 Like I said monster that is a very foggy pic. Will be getting a clearer photo. During a Lowriders early days carrier there,s always one or two particular cars people always will remember you by. For me it's the coupe that most people remember or they,ll say you the guy with the drops. Most times I have no Ideal who these people are.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I want you to take a look at this man.Now this man is responsible for the most famous Chopper in the world and yet very few people know he built it.His name is Ben Hardy and he was the one who built the world famous "Captain America & the Billy Bike" that was fetured in the movie Easy Rider.Rather then me tell you about look him up when you get a chance,it makes for very interesting reading.The man was a Master Craftsman when it came to anything Harley related .


Oh yeah that Mr. Hardy the builder of the easy Rider bikes. Not many people knew of this OG bike builder. This Brotha should have been just as famous as the guy that built the Bat mobile. But instead he went basically unknown. Only here of recent has this guy been getting the credit he should have got when he was alive and when he built the bikes. Back in the late 60,s. We have a brotha called Sugar Bear out of LA thats famous for his custom chopper front forks that he started making in the late 60,s and he,s still making them to this day. Here of late he,s been getting his prop as well. Google these guys they have some great story's. Sugar bear was the first black homie that Easy Rider put in there magizine back in the 70,s. he paved the way for a brotha like me to have had my bike in one of there major magizines. Much respect due to these Brotha,s


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Like I said monster that is a very foggy pic. Will be getting a clearer photo. During a Lowriders early days carrier there,s always one or two particular cars people always will remember you by. For me it's the coupe that most people remember or they,ll say you the guy with the drops. Most times I have no Ideal who these people are.


Watch out now Daddy ooo the old timers use to tell me that the memory is the second thing to go .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Oh yeah that Mr. Hardy out of the builder of the easy Rider bikes. Not many people knew of this OG bike builder. This Brotha should have been just as famous as the guy that built the Bat mobile. But instead he went basically unknown.


Because of this theard,there will be a few more people who get to know him :thumbsup:.


----------



## Daddy ooo

I always liked this old school pic rite here. This is Toby. A brother I had the pleasure of meeting back in the late 80's when I had my first Harley. Out in oakland ca. This legendary Brotha has a book out called Soul on Wheels. It,s a very good read


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Watch out now Daddy ooo the old timers use to tell me that the memory is the second thing to go .


. You know Monstergate back in our time and even now. when you had bad rides and shit. people you didn't even know make it a point to know everthing about you. And would talk to other people about you like they knew you. I knew that was the case with me. You don't even be realizing it but you be having a fan base. And just as many fans as you be having you,ll usually have double that in haters. When I was a. Youngster I wasn't always good at spotting the haters. I learned a lot of shit the hard way.


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 610323
> I always liked this old school pic rite here. This is Toby. A brother I had the pleasure of meeting back in the late 80's when I had my first Harley. Out in oakland ca. This legendary Brotha has a book out called Soul on Wheels. It,s a very good read


Toby Levingston and the EAST BAY DRAGONS one of the 1st if not the 1st All black 1% MC's.......damn good read too


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Toby Levingston and the EAST BAY DRAGONS one of the 1st if not the 1st All black 1% MC's.......damn good read too


 One thing Toby said to me when I was a youngster that I tell to guys to this very day. He said Always ride your own ride. Never ride another mans ride. I didn't get what he mean,t by that right away. A lot of guys have lost there lives by trying to ride another man ride. And I,m not talking about just on wheels.


----------



## Daddy ooo

View attachment 610404
This is a pic of my older bro,s first ride. 55chevy hard top he payed $200 for it. and him me and our low rider mentors the Fernandez brothers eventually got this ride looking real nice. My bro at this time was 16 year old. I was 14 at this time.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> . You know Monstergate back in our time and even now. when you had bad rides and shit. people you didn't even know make it a point to know everthing about you. And would talk to other people about you like they knew you. I knew that was the case with me. You don't even be realizing it but you be having a fan base. And just as many fans as you be having you,ll usually have double that in haters. When I was a. Youngster I wasn't always good at spotting the haters. I learned a lot of shit the hard way.


At this point and time Daddy ooo I aint got time for haters,like Chuck D of Public Enemy says "jealous punks cant stop the dunk" .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> At this point and time Daddy ooo I aint got time for haters,like Chuck D of Public Enemy says "jealous punks cant stop the dunk" .


 Gate I don't trip on Hate. I just Hate for a hoe to be late Lol. Hey My OG Homie how you doin. What you ready to kick off the nightly Oldie Show Lol


----------



## jjfrom713

Daddy ooo love the pics


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Gate I don't trip on Hate. I just Hate for a hoe to be late Lol. Hey My OG Homie how you doin. What you ready to kick off the nightly Oldie Show Lol


Hey big homie,what's up with ya ? It's cool that you keep up with the people who inspired you in this Lowrider Lifestyle.When you get some free time were going to have to get together at the shop or at your place.


----------



## payfred




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## jjfrom713

That's WEST UP!


----------



## Skim

SKIP TO 4:15 BIG PUNCHY COLD AINT HE LOL


----------



## el toby

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl:lol


Skim said:


> SKIP TO 4:15 BIG PUNCHY COLD AINT HE LOL


----------



## payfred

That's gotta be embarrassing :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

Skim said:


> the last one I owned. this one was fully 90'd up.


my homie Mikey's old car! outta San Jose! man i wanted this car!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey big homie,what's up with ya ? It's cool that you keep up with the people who inspired you in this Lowrider Lifestyle.When you get some free time were going to have to get together at the shop or at your place.


Gate just let Me know when it,s cool for you. I,m back into retirement I have nothing but time.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Gate just let Me know when it,s cool for you. I,m back into retirement I have nothing but time.


Retirement....When I grow up Daddy ooo I want to be just like you .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Retirement....When I grow up Daddy ooo I want to be just like you .


What can I say Gate....My hoe,s had a good year......Just joking. Hey gate you know us homie from the Bay Area we Love to talk that Pimp Shit. Knowing Dam well we never did no Pimping LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> SKIP TO 4:15 BIG PUNCHY COLD AINT HE LOL[/QUOTE
> That,s why you have take your time with your rides.There are guys out there that will talk Shit about yo shit in yo face. Most of the time a homie is just trying to get some laughs. Ain't,t know half stepping. But if you do happen to half step I think that,s on you. I,m not into clowning nobody.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIP TO 4:15 BIG PUNCHY COLD AINT HE LOL[/QUOTE
> That,s why you have take your time with your rides.There are guys out there that will talk Shit about yo shit in yo face. Most of the time a homie is just trying to get some laughs. Ain't,t know half stepping. But if you do happen to half step I think that,s on you. I,m not into clowning nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> Word bruh, i laughed at it myself,but cats nowadays feel played real fast and down here in the N.O. feelin played is why all them heads get busted.But he was right tho dude ride was half assed but i think he knew it already
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

Psta said:


> my homie Mikey's old car! outta San Jose! man i wanted this car!!


yep it was clean. I traded it to strictly mike for a 63 hardtop. the car is still in good hands and he drives it and enjoys it so thats what matters.


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIP TO 4:15 BIG PUNCHY COLD AINT HE LOL[/QUOTE
> That,s why you have take your time with your rides.There are guys out there that will talk Shit about yo shit in yo face. Most of the time a homie is just trying to get some laughs. Ain't,t know half stepping. But if you do happen to half step I think that,s on you. I,m not into clowning nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> yep u are right about that. I would never straight up bag on another fool like that but Big Punchy is known for doin that shit lol. that dudes cars are probably clean as a mutha now because of what punchy told him that day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> Daddy ooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep u are right about that. I would never straight up bag on another fool like that but Big Punchy is known for doin that shit lol. that dudes cars are probably clean as a mutha now because of what punchy told him that day.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that shit is right. I think it,s fair to say that old boys half stepping day are over.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Me Kita Lil Brandon And Gucci John. Lux and Uso


----------



## Daddy ooo

Cool pic


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> Me Kita Lil Brandon And Gucci John. Lux and Uso
> View attachment 611271


:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> SKIP TO 4:15 BIG PUNCHY COLD AINT HE LOL


Punchy would come out here where we are and have a field day ! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

STRICTLY MIKE 
pejayloc+
:nicoderm: sup wit it pejay


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Punchy would come out here where we are and have a field day ! :roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for reals he would be burnt out of jokes by 10. he would walk around with a sign that said "Must see - Too much to list" :roflmao:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for reals he would be burnt out of jokes by 10. he would walk around with a sign that said "Must see - Too much to list" :roflmao:


 yeah I,v been around and met Big punchy out in L A on the Motorcycle set when I was in the MC Life .The Brother just like to have fun and talk shit. He dont seem to be meaning any harm. He be giving the MC Homies the same shit as he gives the Lowriders.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Cool old photo u notice the mix match hub caps. The rear is stock the front looks to be a 50,s style also :dunno:


----------



## 187PURE

My homie Fat Rat's car


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: for reals he would be burnt out of jokes by 10. he would walk around with a sign that said "Must see - Too much to list" :roflmao:


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah I,v been around and met Big punchy out in L A on the Motorcycle set when I was in the MC Life .The Brother just like to have fun and talk shit. He dont seem to be meaning any harm. He be giving the MC Homies the same shit as he gives the Lowriders.


:yes:THAT'S WHY HE DO IT TO HAVE FUN HOMIE.


----------



## Juxes_One

:drama:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hope u homies don't mind the old shot,s that I throw in from time to time. What can i say I like old pic,s.:dunno:


----------



## regal ryda

throw away big homie we lovin getting the history


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Here is a pic of one of the 69 Impala's or Carpice's I have had over the years.Thats my baby girl on the top.This was my best one to date it had power windows,tilt steering,and hideaway lights.


----------



## regal ryda

looks like you was selling it too


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

regal ryda said:


> looks like you was selling it too


Yea, as soon as I finished a car it was on to my next project for me.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hers is a true OG.His name is Terry Anderson,and he was well known for installing power window set ups or any power item you wanted to install in your ride.He was one of the first guys I saw install a 45 record player in his car.Terry recently passed away :angel: RIP Mr Anderson.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo,check your calander and see what you got planned for this weekend.


----------



## payfred

Don't have too many pics from the old days but my 8 yr old princess snap this one this past weekend










Brotha owned up in this beeyatch


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Here is a pic of one of the 69 Impala's or Carpice's I have had over the years.Thats my baby girl on the top.This was my best one to date it had power windows,tilt steering,and hideaway lights.


Very nice homie


payfred said:


> Don't have too many pics from the old days but my 8 yr old princess snap this one this past weekend
> Man that,s a nice 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotha owned up in this beeyatch





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo,check your calander and see what you got planned for this weekend.


 Hey gate this week end I have something to do. But I,m all good the following weekend


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> throw away big homie we lovin getting the history


. Right on Regal Rider :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


we got a few brothas out here riding clean we are gonna change that perception. Regal Ryda, Strictly Mike and several others! my 60 be ready real soon, my 64 gone but was out there constantly!


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Don't have too many pics from the old days but my 8 yr old princess snap this one this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotha owned up in this beeyatch


and I know u aint afreaid to smash the freeway in yours either!


----------



## cobrakarate

Anybody have pics of Mafia 4 life rides. Way of life Cc. And untouchable rags. Videos too. And also one love cc from vegas.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> we got a few brothas out here riding clean we are gonna change that perception. Regal Ryda, Strictly Mike and several others! my 60 be ready real soon, my 64 gone but was out there constantly!


 Young skim you know u doing yo thing in that 60. Boy what you know about them 5-20,s LOL. Man I love to see you younger guys having so much love for lowriding and building such quality rides. It really makes me feel good to see this. I,m proud of all you guys on this thread. We have a big thing in common.


----------



## jjfrom713

thanks daddy need to pm u my number


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> we got a few brothas out here riding clean we are gonna change that perception. Regal Ryda, Strictly Mike and several others! my 60 be ready real soon, my 64 gone but was out there constantly!


I WAS NOT LAUGHING AT YOU HOMIE LAUGHING WITH YOU. I HAVE THE MOST RESPECT FOR YOU AND THE OTHER BROTHAS IN THIS LOW RIDING WORLD WE LIVE IN. :h5:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Don't have too many pics from the old days but my 8 yr old princess snap this one this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotha owned up in this beeyatch


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> I WAS NOT LAUGHING AT YOU HOMIE LAUGHING WITH YOU. I HAVE THE MOST RESPECT FOR YOU AND THE OTHER BROTHAS IN THIS LOW RIDING WORLD WE LIVE IN. :h5:


naw homie I knew exactly what you meant its all love! :thumbsup: - I was referring to where we live we really need to come correct because of what has been portayed out here as STRICTLY MIKE and I were conversing about when he came over yesterday.


----------



## jjfrom713

See a lot of clean ass rides up in here,keepin it coming


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 612125
> View attachment 612126
> Hope u homies don't mind the old shot,s that I throw in from time to time. What can i say I like old pic,s.:dunno:


LOL I had that same flannel that 40 Water is wearing


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> LOL I had that same flannel that 40 Water is wearing


 my family and 40,s family belonged to the same church. I knew 40 when he was just a little kid running around in the church. Lol


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> naw homie I knew exactly what you meant its all love! :thumbsup: - I was referring to where we live we really need to come correct because of what has been portayed out here as STRICTLY MIKE and I were conversing about when he came over yesterday.


:h5:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> and I know u aint afreaid to smash the freeway in yours either!


Hell yeah dogg you know how we do :h5:


P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


What's good my brotha what's crackin 

Thanks Daddy ooo!


----------



## payfred

In my Cadillac I be cruisin slow but in the Chevy I be fucken mashin out! That 350 got some power now I see why everybody has them :yes:


----------



## payfred




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

cobrakarate said:


> Anybody have pics of Mafia 4 life rides. Way of life Cc. And untouchable rags. Videos too. And also one love cc from vegas.


Here you go Homie,here's a spread about the Brotha's from Way Of Life Car Club from my old town, Pasadena Ca.Dena love is in the house .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo weekend after next sounds good to me.Will give you a call just before that time.


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> In my Cadillac I be cruisin slow but in the Chevy I be fucken mashin out! That 350 got some power now I see why everybody has them :yes:


Put one in the Lac.. I got a 305 in mine.. lite enough to hop, but can still mash when I wants


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> my family and 40,s family belonged to the same church. I knew 40 when he was just a little kid running around in the church. Lol


:cheesy:


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a pic of my Club Brother OSO at our Dinner Dance getting his groove on. Our Brother OSO was murdered 1 Year ago and this Saturday we will be honoring the loss of our Family member. This OG was a great guy. He lived for his Family and lowriding. He was our most dedicated member. As Saturday is approaching I find myself thinking of OSO. So I had to post this. In Loving Memory of BIG OSO


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 612881
> View attachment 612876
> This is a pic of my Club Brother OSO at our Dinner Dance getting his groove on. Our Brother OSO was murdered 1 Year ago and this Saturday we will be honoring the loss of our Family member. This OG was a great guy. He lived for his Family and lowriding. He was our most dedicated member. As Saturday is approaching I find myself thinking of OSO. So I had to post this. In Loving Memory of BIG OSO


Rip to your fallen club brother


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Put one in the Lac.. I got a 305 in mine.. lite enough to hop, but can still mash when I wants


I should huh? Thats gonna be some work & honestly I need a break from turnin wrenches for a minute. Building the 64 burned me out so imma cruise and chill for a lil while till I get some more energy  The 4100 is safe for now


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 612881
> View attachment 612876
> This is a pic of my Club Brother OSO at our Dinner Dance getting his groove on. Our Brother OSO was murdered 1 Year ago and this Saturday we will be honoring the loss of our Family member. This OG was a great guy. He lived for his Family and lowriding. He was our most dedicated member. As Saturday is approaching I find myself thinking of OSO. So I had to post this. In Loving Memory of BIG OSO


Sorry for your loss brother


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> Rip to your fallen club brother





payfred said:


> Sorry for your loss brother[/QUOT
> Thanks to the both you guys. This was truly a cool ass dude.


----------



## Daddy ooo

View attachment 612983
That bitch lays down nicely. The steering wheel is on the right. We trip MF out with this one


----------



## lowlowlow

That is fuckin sick!


Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 612962
> View attachment 612964
> these are pic of one of best homies ride a 56 rolls. We came up in this game together. This car is lifted FFSS and three wheel


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 612962
> View attachment 612964
> these are pic of one of best homies ride a 56 rolls. We came up in this game together. This car is lifted FFSS and three wheel


Thats gotta be a first.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Thats gotta be a first.


 hey gate Believe or not this car has a brother a1957 Bentley on 13 inch zeniths no hydro,s Also owned by curly. To this present day I've never met a more dedicated Lowrider. We was a little older then him coming up. I know this sounds funny but my boy had a 64 when he was 13 years old. Later he became our President of The Son,s
Roger Sonnier. There was write ups on the history of this club over the years as you know Monstergate some negative and some positive


----------



## Skim

Strictly mike post them pics bruh


----------



## LURCH63

payfred said:


> Don't have too many pics from the old days but my 8 yr old princess snap this one this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brotha owned up in this beeyatch


that four is bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> Strictly mike post them pics bruh


ok let me upload them


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Triple OG Studder In the front of his 72 lincoln in 89


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> naw homie I knew exactly what you meant its all love! :thumbsup: - I was referring to where we live we really need to come correct because of what has been portayed out here as STRICTLY MIKE and I were conversing about when he came over yesterday.


you already know we gone change that luv1 .... I know Its not all about color but damn It feels good to be a black rider


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 612881
> View attachment 612876
> This is a pic of my Club Brother OSO at our Dinner Dance getting his groove on. Our Brother OSO was murdered 1 Year ago and this Saturday we will be honoring the loss of our Family member. This OG was a great guy. He lived for his Family and lowriding. He was our most dedicated member. As Saturday is approaching I find myself thinking of OSO. So I had to post this. In Loving Memory of BIG OSO


sorry about your lost daddy ooo my condolences go out to you guys and the family I lost a friend just the other day to a senseless killin so I know exactly how you guys are feeling


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

who knows what the name of this car was?:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

One of the many guys I look up 2 Ted Wells


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

If you can remember this commercial and all the turmoil it started you've been lowriding


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## Juxes_One

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> If you can remember this commercial and all the turmoil it started you've been lowriding


 inform a young jit like myself on what the turmoil was about... pretty accurate commercial to me:nicoderm:.. impalas are dependable.. I cant really vouch for the newer models..:dunno:


----------



## Juxes_One

oh! let me guess... Commercial full of Black folks?


----------



## cripn8ez

HELLO MY BLK ASS AINT BEEN ON N AWHILE YAY YAY BRUTHAZ HAVE A G DAY


----------



## cobrakarate

Juxes_One said:


> inform a young jit like myself on what the turmoil was about... pretty accurate commercial to me:nicoderm:.. impalas are dependable.. I cant really vouch for the newer models..:dunno:


It only bothered people not in the commercial. Everyone else loved it. One of my favorite commecials of all time.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sorry about your lost daddy ooo my condolences go out to you guys and the family I lost a friend just the other day to a senseless killin so I know exactly how you guys are feeling


 Thanks young Mike


----------



## Daddy ooo

Keep them pic,s coming


----------



## Daddy ooo

this pic is clearer. Together your have here 140 years of Lowriding


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Juxes_One said:


> oh! let me guess... Commercial full of Black folks?


Man Some Hispanics were Furious about This commercial brother They couldn't understand why Chevy would go out and get a bunch of Blacks for something that "they started" even to this day you can read the racist comments posted below the video. rather you want to believe it or not there are still some out here with that "Its for us" & "we started It"attitude .


----------



## Juxes_One

O yeah.. I figured that was the main issue... Does it really matter who started the Lowrider scene? who did outta curiousity?


----------



## Juxes_One

http://youtu.be/We33bmgtKoM they tried to make both parties happy


----------



## Daddy ooo

Juxes_One said:


> O yeah.. I figured that was the main issue... Does it really matter who started the Lowrider scene? who did outta curiousity?


 Here we go again. You answered your own question. Doe,s it really matter. :nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Juxes_One said:


> O yeah.. I figured that was the main issue... Does it really matter who started the Lowrider scene? who did outta curiousity?


It really doesn't matter to me who started It , I love this lowriding enough to know how things are supposed to be Brown ,Black or Asian If your contributing to this Lifestyle In a positive way then I have nothing but Love for you.


----------



## Juxes_One

right..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Here we go again. You answered your own question. Doe,s it really matter. :nicoderm:


No sir It doesn't .. atleast not to me it doesn't


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> No sir It doesn't .. atleast not to me it doesn't


. Mike I have to say. Any OG,s out there know what I'm talking about is true. Back in the early days of this game. we wasn't always welcomed. I can set here and tell you homie,s some real fucked up story's But I'm not going to do that. That,s not what I'm about. Just know this to be respected in this lowriding game by all as a brotha.You can't just be average. You have to really bring yo SHIT. No half Stepping. I found that out as a kid.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> . Mike I have to say. Any OG,s out there know what I'm talking about is true. Back in the early days of this game. we wasn't always welcomed. I can set here and tell you homie,s some real fucked up story's But I'm not going to do that. That,s not what I'm about. Just know this to be respected in this lowriding game by all as a brotha.You can't just be average. You have to really bring yo SHIT. No half Stepping. I found that out as a kid.


I agree brother 100%:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Very informative topic.. 

Heres a young brotha chippin out...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Lowridingmike said:


> Very informative topic..
> 
> Heres a young brotha chippin out...


:thumbsup: looking good Mike!


----------



## Daddy ooo

My out look on Lowriding has always been like this. I have never wanted to be the guy someone look at and say. Look it that mutha fucka TRYING to lowride.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> My out look on Lowriding has always been like this. I have never wanted to be the guy someone look it and say. Look it that mutha fucka TRYING to lowride.


I agree and have heard that before lol!! and my out Look on lowriding has always been this .. Do it for the passion the love of the lifestyle not for the fame .. The streets will crown you .. The OG's that I know of Never looked for recognition In the Lowriding Lifestyle It came with Time, persistence ,and them paying dues by not only the quality cars they put out but how they conducted themselves as well. I personally do it for the enjoyment I could careless If someone ever knows who I am but one things forsure though I'm gone be ridin clean as fuck daddy oooo


----------



## Lowridingmike

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :thumbsup: looking good Mike!


thanks brah that was first time hittin this car ever!



Daddy ooo said:


> My out look on Lowriding has always been like this. I have never wanted to be the guy someone look at and say. Look it that mutha fucka TRYING to lowride.


feel ya brah! heres more action you can see where I lost pressure and it just flopped.. crimp on the hose gave but not all the way..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Very informative topic..
> 
> Heres a young brotha chippin out...


Big ups to you baby boy. I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I agree and have heard that before lol!! and my out Look on lowriding has always been this .. Do it for the passion the love of the lifestyle not for the fame .. The streets will crown you .. The OG's that I know of Never looked for recognition In the Lowriding Lifestyle It came with Time, persistence ,and them paying dues by not only the quality cars they put out but how they conducted themselves as well. I personally do it for the enjoyment I could careless If someone ever knows who I am but one things forsure though I'm gone be ridin clean as fuck daddy oooo


 We,re on the same page young Mike. I don't think no one gets into this game to try and be famous. I was just confessing a feeling homie.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> We,re on the same page young Mike. I don't think no one gets into this game to try and be famous. I was just confessing a feeling homie.


I understand brother , I wasn't taking shots at You if u took it that way Brother.. Im young brother but I know how things are supposed to be when It comes to this lifestyle. OLD daddy oooo LOL! jk brother Its all love homie. I actually appreciate you coming In here and sharing your knowledge with the rest of the brothers In here at one point this topic what cluttered with Ignorance. I hope to meet you In person One day brother so we can do some riding and Talk It up. I'm working On Building a 60 now , I see you had one any other pics to throw up ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I understand brother , I wasn't taking shots at You if u took it that way Brother.. Im young brother but I know how things are supposed to be when It comes to this lifestyle. OLD daddy oooo LOL! jk brother Its all love homie. I actually appreciate you coming In here and sharing your knowledge with the rest of the brothers In here at one point this topic what cluttered with Ignorance. I hope to meet you In person One day brother so we can do some riding and Talk It up. I'm working On Building a 60 now , I see you had one any other pics to throw up ?


 I appreciate you saying that young Man. Im glad to see that you beat to your own drum as a young man. and as a lowrider. As a matter of fact I,,m hooking up with one my long time homeboys tomorrow. He say he has some old photos of mine so we will see. In my younger days I was wild and wreck less and didn't keep up with shit. Thank god I met my wife Lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> I appreciate you saying that young Man. Im glad to see that you beat to your own drum as a young man. and as a lowrider. As a matter of fact I,,m hooking up with one my long time homeboys tomorrow. He say he has some old photos of mine so we will see. In my younger days I was wild and wreck less and didn't keep up with shit. Thank god I met my wife Lol


 Lol! I know right ... But It feels good to have a woman on our side that supports this Lifestyle we love though right? Let me know and lets keep up the picture posting


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> . Mike I have to say. Any OG,s out there know what I'm talking about is true. Back in the early days of this game. we wasn't always welcomed. I can set here and tell you homie,s some real fucked up story's But I'm not going to do that. That,s not what I'm about. Just know this to be respected in this lowriding game by all as a brotha.You can't just be average. You have to really bring yo SHIT. No half Stepping. I found that out as a kid.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## cobrakarate

I will say this one Thing on all this stuff on black lowriders. I love all races. We all had a hand in this. No one can kick you out and claim something with a car is only theirs. We dont do that with hiphop or dance sports clothes ect. SLANG TALK braids grills ect so when someone comes at me with that junk i ignore them like a ugly girl in the club. Lol lets face it. 90% of lowriders didnt have pride in lolos till they heard the immortal words of that ***** spirtial-- JUMPED IN THE FOE HIT THE JUICE IN MY RIDE-I GOT FRONT AND BACK- AND SIDE TO SIDE.


----------



## cobrakarate

Im a 10% er. Whos with me??????


----------



## Juxes_One

Daddy ooo said:


> My out look on Lowriding has always been like this. I have never wanted to be the guy someone look at and say. Look it that mutha fucka TRYING to lowride.


 I concur! around 91'-92' era i was a big fan of lowriders bcuz my mother had a chevy s-10 juiced n the early 80s but mainly because I had just visited my father n sac n that's all he drove (88 Fleetwood on daytons n a 500 benz on gold daytons) ... but we moved to n.carolina from sac n 89' so I was took from the lowriding culture at a young age... around the early 90s brothers was tryin to lowride n Carolina (thanks to 'anit nothing but a g thang' video) but they were juicing everything Trackers, Hondas, Nissans Etc... n tht seemed weird to me... so I started to have those same feelings Daddy ooo, i didn't want to b associated with ppl tryn to lowride... so I shied away from lowriders n brought my first tuner (89' Nissan 200sx) ... fast forward to 2009 I met lowforever (Real kool Dude) n he advised me tht the culture is still around n tht the east coast is just now catching the switch bug... and most importantly he was also into building Quality cars over just putting something together! everything i kno thus far i credit to him... but i lowride to keep the culture alive


----------



## LURCH63

cripn8ez said:


> HELLO MY BLK ASS AINT BEEN ON N AWHILE YAY YAY BRUTHAZ HAVE A G DAY


:uh:


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> I will say this one Thing on all this stuff on black lowriders. I love all races. We all had a hand in this. No one can kick you out and claim something with a car is only theirs. We dont do that with hiphop or dance sports clothes ect. SLANG TALK braids grills ect so when someone comes at me with that junk i ignore them like a ugly girl in the club. Lol lets face it. 90% of lowriders didnt have pride in lolos till they heard the immortal words of that ***** spirtial-- JUMPED IN THE FOE HIT THE JUICE IN MY RIDE-I GOT FRONT AND BACK- AND SIDE TO SIDE.


 I think that depends on where you grew up. Here in Cali brotha,s have always been passionate and full of pride about lowriding. Brotha s here been doing this since the sixty,s way before rap and that other stuff. Most young black youngsters out here in Cali that lowride are second or third generation Lowriders. Lowriders by blood. I can only speak on where I'm from And what I've seen over my time as a Lowrider here in Cali.


----------



## Juxes_One

^right! here dwn south on the east its more of a fad... n ppl n my generation want cars tht look like trucks w/big rims.... which are kool! but i think they do it bcuz thts wuts on hip hop videos


----------



## Juxes_One

^right! here dwn south on the east its more of a fad... n ppl n my generation want cars tht look like trucks w/big rims.... which are kool! but i think they do it bcuz thts wuts on hip hop videos...


----------



## jjfrom713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Lol! I know right ... But It feels good to have a woman on our side that supports this Lifestyle we love though right? Let me know and lets keep up the picture posting


2x that remark a wifee is great stuff


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Man Some Hispanics were Furious about This commercial brother They couldn't understand why Chevy would go out and get a bunch of Blacks for something that "they started" even to this day you can read the racist comments posted below the video. rather you want to believe it or not there are still some out here with that "Its for us" & "we started It"attitude .


All DETROIT LOWRIDERS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> Im a 10% er. Whos with me??????


LOL!! Sup cobra I enjoyed talking to you my brother . If you guys come down this weekend your welcome to swing by , you have a lot of knowledge worth sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowrider


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> I think that depends on where you grew up. Here in Cali brotha,s have always been passionate and full of pride about lowriding. Brotha s here been doing this since the sixty,s way before rap and that other stuff. Most young black youngsters out here in Cali that lowride are second or third generation Lowriders. Lowriders by blood. I can only speak on where I'm from And what I've seen over my time as a Lowrider here in Cali.


I hear ya bro. Daddy ooo. And we are headin yo way this weekend strickly mike. Peace


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is as some of you may already no. Is the guy that introduced hydro to Lowrider world in the mid 60,s. This homie is 90 yrs young and still fuck with cars every day at his shop. A true living legend rite here. An OG Orignal Son of Soul cc member from that time told me of this guys years ago. How he hooked him and his homies up with hydro,s in the 60,s out in Watts calif


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is one of the car he did in the late 60,s it lifted dam. I googled this guy


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> I think that depends on where you grew up. Here in Cali brotha,s have always been passionate and full of pride about lowriding. Brotha s here been doing this since the sixty,s way before rap and that other stuff. Most young black youngsters out here in Cali that lowride are second or third generation Lowriders. Lowriders by blood. I can only speak on where I'm from And what I've seen over my time as a Lowrider here in Cali.


Your rite Daddy ooo,I'm a second generation Lowrider.My Moms,Uncle and Aunt were all low riders in the 60s.I became one officially in the mid 70s and that's the way it was in Cali no matter what color you were.I came up looking up to black,Latino,and white low riders.But the brothas stepped up their game in the 70s to the point where our cars are rite up there with the best of them.I think as low riding expands to other areas the quality of the Black low riders cars will go up.All you have to do is look at what the Japanese have done in the low riding game.They went from buying all ready done cars to building their own,and they have some of the cleanest Lowriders around.


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 613592
> This is as some of you may already no. Is the guy that introduced hydro to Lowrider world in the mid 60,s. This homie is 90 yrs young and still fuck with cars every day at his shop. A true living legend rite here. An OG Orignal Son of Soul cc member from that time told me of this guys years ago. How he hooked him and his homies up with hydro,s in the 60,s out in Watts calif


bill hines one of the first and best.


----------



## cobrakarate

got more pics sent of the Limo.






that's a loooooooong wheel base. 200 inch hop there. lol dang it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## payfred

*FRANCISCO* said:


> that four is bad ass:thumbsup:


Man I appreciate that :h5:


----------



## 187PURE

Going through it with these driveshaft problems. Took off the lower adjustable trailing arms and put factories back on. Adjusted the top trailing arms to minimum. and I'm still tearing up rear tranny seals and the shaft keeps vibrating,and the u-joint keeps hitting the floor beneath my feet. What the hell's going on. I never had this problem in 22 years. Need help! Could the shaft be off balanced?


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 613592
> This is as some of you may already no. Is the guy that introduced hydro to Lowrider world in the mid 60,s. This homie is 90 yrs young and still fuck with cars every day at his shop. A true living legend rite here. An OG Orignal Son of Soul cc member from that time told me of this guys years ago. How he hooked him and his homies up with hydro,s in the 60,s out in Watts calif


This shit keeps us young and active.. I'm still macking girls 19, 20, 21.. I gotta mash real fast when I ride past a high school because them high school girls be yelling.. NO SIRRR.. My baby girl is in high school now lol


----------



## cobrakarate

Sup 187.


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> Sup 187.


driveshaft issues


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 613842
> View attachment 613843
> View attachment 613844
> View attachment 613845
> View attachment 613846
> got more pics sent of the Limo.
> View attachment 613847
> that's a loooooooong wheel base. 200 inch hop there. lol dang it feels good to be a gangster.
> View attachment 613848


cobra going candy licker on em


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 613611
> This is one of the car he did in the late 60,s it lifted dam. I googled this guy


 Wonder If Its the same 59 that he still owns today?


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> This shit keeps us young and active.. I'm still macking girls 19, 20, 21.. I gotta mash real fast when I ride past a high school because them high school girls be yelling.. NO SIRRR.. My baby girl is in high school now lol




lmao speeding through school zones to dodge statutory charges.. lolz That show you know you're getting older.. I gotta tell younger chicks no.. Then they get mad as hell, "whatchu mean naw, thats why you and your car is busted anywayz.." Yet she's walking was just wanting a ride, on her obama phone I pay for with fake nails lving with her mom got a kid no custody. And this is why I say no.:facepalm:Where the older sistahs at that ain't broke with 10 kids and hella drama? almost wanna move the pickins are so slim here..


----------



## Daddy ooo

back in the day Daddy o


----------



## Daddy ooo

. When I was a kid and had this caddy my Hoe count Tripled. Real talk


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 613842
> View attachment 613843
> View attachment 613844
> View attachment 613845
> View attachment 613846
> got more pics sent of the Limo.
> View attachment 613847
> that's a loooooooong wheel base. 200 inch hop there. lol dang it feels good to be a gangster.
> View attachment 613848


 that,s a clean ass caddy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Your rite Daddy ooo,I'm a second generation Lowrider.My Moms,Uncle and Aunt were all low riders in the 60s.I became one officially in the mid 70s and that's the way it was in Cali no matter what color you were.I came up looking up to black,Latino,and white low riders.But the brothas stepped up their game in the 70s to the point where our cars are rite up there with the best of them.I think as low riding expands to other areas the quality of the Black low riders cars will go up.All you have to do is look at what the Japanese have done in the low riding game.They went from buying all ready done cars to building their own,and they have some of the cleanest Lowriders around.


 That,s very true. Look at some of these homie,s on this thread nothing but Pride and passion for this Life style.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s very true. Look at some of these homie,s on this thread nothing but Pride and passion for this Life style.


:yes:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## cobrakarate

Where is Charlie Browns shop.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> Where is Charlie Browns shop.


Its in compton on el sungando , Its called CB auto works or CB restorations something like that


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SUPERIORS CC THROWBACK


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daryl Dixon 's 1973 chevy caprice wild cherry The 1st african american to grace the pages of lowrider magazine


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Most Of the Original Superiors CC members


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 33 guests)

STRICTLY MIKE
:wow: dayum!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

another one of Mr.Dixon's creations his 1978 Thunderbird


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Back In the late 70-80's Superiors Car club rode with swag, style and finesse even More so There Influential style were Turning Regular guys Into full fledge Lowriders.. just ask keith porter .. read this article I think Its cool as hell


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Most Of the Original Superiors CC members


This is a great pic rite here. All these OG Brotha,s from back in the day getting together. Priceless.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Daryl Dixon 's 1973 chevy caprice wild cherry The 1st african american to grace the pages of lowrider magazine


 this pic rite here I remember well. I had it hanging in my room back in the day. Was very proud of this guy


----------



## H8R PROOF

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Most Of the Original Superiors CC members


PRICELESS!!! Brothers was puttin it down too back in the day.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

These are The things That Motivate me To lowride just looking at old pics, reading articles talking to my dad and uncles on how lowriding was In their Times .What happened to the days when Lowriding was just having fun riding with the homies and the love for the lifestyle transcended above and shirt any plaque any neighbor hood? Now Its seems that Some are just concerned with Networking with those That fly the same Colors and Plaque that they do.. what part of the game is that? what happened to the days where lowriding was about attitude an swagger but Not so much that you had to degrade your Fellow riders to put self on a pedestal ?? what happened to knowing the history of It and how It came about founding fathers , club history etc? what is lowriding becoming and where It's headed I can't say but one things for sure though Is I 'm going to represent the lifestyle the way I know that Its supposed to be even If It means being an Outkast. My passion for this can't be put into words , But however It will be displayed with my actions ..Live,Love ,Lowride....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> This is a great pic rite here. All these OG Brotha,s from back in the day getting together. Priceless.


Yes sir That Pic Is from The Lowriding Hall of Fame that was put together By Mr.Dixon and his Wife to Give our unrecognized veteran Lowriders the credit they deserved , rather It be them being black, hispanic, or white.



Daddy ooo said:


> this pic rite here I remember well. I had it hanging in my room back in the day. Was very proud of this guy


I read somewhere where he's building another 73 right now.



H8R PROOF said:


> PRICELESS!!! Brothers was puttin it down too back in the day.


I know right.. Its so many brothers that hop In the cars everyday but dont know about The guys that paved the way for us . I love sharing my knowledge with other brothers who don't know.


----------



## Psta

187PURE said:


> View attachment 611874
> 
> 
> My homie Fat Rat's car


My homeboy and club brotha Big Dre's car.


----------



## cobrakarate

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


I think Gary May was in that club. or was it Superiors???


----------



## cobrakarate

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> These are The things That Motivate me To lowride just looking at old pics, reading articles talking to my dad and uncles on how lowriding was In their Times .What happened to the days when Lowriding was just having fun riding with the homies and the love for the lifestyle transcended above and shirt any plaque any neighbor hood? Now Its seems that Some are just concerned with Networking with those That fly the same Colors and Plaque that they do.. what part of the game is that? what happened to the days where lowriding was about attitude an swagger but Not so much that you had to degrade your Fellow riders to put self on a pedestal ?? what happened to knowing the history of It and how It came about founding fathers , club history etc? what is lowriding becoming and where It's headed I can't say but one things for sure though Is I 'm going to represent the lifestyle the way I know that Its supposed to be even If It means being an Outkast. My passion for this can't be put into words , But however It will be displayed with my actions ..Live,Love ,Lowride....


word


----------



## cobrakarate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTYYWht5ewU Charlie Brown's shop on Time Warner Cable. clean rides.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> These are The things That Motivate me To lowride just looking at old pics, reading articles talking to my dad and uncles on how lowriding was In their Times .What happened to the days when Lowriding was just having fun riding with the homies and the love for the lifestyle transcended above and shirt any plaque any neighbor hood? Now Its seems that Some are just concerned with Networking with those That fly the same Colors and Plaque that they do.. what part of the game is that? what happened to the days where lowriding was about attitude an swagger but Not so much that you had to degrade your Fellow riders to put self on a pedestal ?? what happened to knowing the history of It and how It came about founding fathers , club history etc? what is lowriding becoming and where It's headed I can't say but one things for sure though Is I 'm going to represent the lifestyle the way I know that Its supposed to be even If It means being an Outkast. My passion for this can't be put into words , But however It will be displayed with my actions ..Live,Love ,Lowride....


 You may be a Youngster Mike. But you know the fuck what u talking about. Lol. Good Shit youngster. You knowing what you know Mike I'm sure your aware of all the Black and Chicano OG lowriders we lost to the Crack epidemic in the Mid 80,s. that was a bad time for the OG,s. A lot of us guys got caught up and lost our way. Homie,s my age between 45 and 50 we were the lab rats for that shit. A lot of us didn't make it. And trust me we all was tested. Between the years 84 to 86 I was a crack smoker. No bad Lowrider in those years. I had a pipe and a hoopty for two years. Thank god I didn't have any kids at the time. But God sent me a angel in the form of my wife. And between her and my love for LOW RIDING I put that pipe down and never looked back. That was 27 years ago. Mother fucka,s loved seeing my fall from grace the kid that had all them bad lowriders on crack. But I came back x2 Thinks to God and my wife of 27 years


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> You may be a Youngster Mike. But you know the fuck what u talking about. Lol. Good Shit youngster. You knowing what you know Mike I'm sure your aware of all the Black and Chicano OG lowriders we lost to the Crack epidemic in the Mid 80,s. that was a bad time for the OG,s. A lot of us guys got caught up and lost our way. Homie,s my age between 45 and 50 we were the lab rats for that shit. A lot of us didn't make it. And trust me we all was tested. Between the years 84 to 86 I was a crack smoker. No bad Lowrider in those years. I had a pipe and a hoopty for two years. Thank god I didn't have any kids at the time. But God sent me a angel in the form of my wife. And between her and my love for LOW RIDING I put that pipe down and never looked back. That was 27 years ago. Mother fucka,s loved seeing my fall from grace the kid that had all them bad lowriders on crack. But I came back x2 Thinks to God and my wife of 27 years


That's inspiring bro I commend you. 

God bless


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


This was one of the clubs I dreamed of joining as a kid.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> You may be a Youngster Mike. But you know the fuck what u talking about. Lol. Good Shit youngster. You knowing what you know Mike I'm sure your aware of all the Black and Chicano OG lowriders we lost to the Crack epidemic in the Mid 80,s. that was a bad time for the OG,s. A lot of us guys got caught up and lost our way. Homie,s my age between 45 and 50 we were the lab rats for that shit. A lot of us didn't make it. And trust me we all was tested. Between the years 84 to 86 I was a crack smoker. No bad Lowrider in those years. I had a pipe and a hoopty for two years. Thank god I didn't have any kids at the time. But God sent me a angel in the form of my wife. And between her and my love for LOW RIDING I put that pipe down and never looked back. That was 27 years ago. Mother fucka,s loved seeing my fall from grace the kid that had all them bad lowriders on crack. But I came back x2 Thinks to God and my wife of 27 years


I'm glad you pulled through Daddy ooo.Your right we lost alot of riders along with Doctors,Lawyers, and Professional people.That generations took a beating in the 80s-90s.Just think of the lost potential.Well thank God and your girl for pulling you through that for us .


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> That's inspiring bro I commend you.
> 
> God bless


 Thanks Fred :thumbsup:



MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I'm glad you pulled through Daddy ooo.Your right we lost alot of riders along with Doctors,Lawyers, and Professional people.That generations took a beating in the 80s-90s.Just think of the lost potential.Well thank God and your girl for pulling you through that for us .


 thank,s brotha,s there no shame in my game amongst my Lowrider brothers. I just think god that I was a young fool and not a old one. A young fool got time for change. lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

Today was a good day


----------



## Juxes_One

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> These are The things That Motivate me To lowride just looking at old pics, reading articles talking to my dad and uncles on how lowriding was In their Times .What happened to the days when Lowriding was just having fun riding with the homies and the love for the lifestyle transcended above and shirt any plaque any neighbor hood? Now Its seems that Some are just concerned with Networking with those That fly the same Colors and Plaque that they do.. what part of the game is that? what happened to the days where lowriding was about attitude an swagger but Not so much that you had to degrade your Fellow riders to put self on a pedestal ?? what happened to knowing the history of It and how It came about founding fathers , club history etc? what is lowriding becoming and where It's headed I can't say but one things for sure though Is I 'm going to represent the lifestyle the way I know that Its supposed to be even If It means being an Outkast. My passion for this can't be put into words , But however It will be displayed with my actions ..Live,Love ,Lowride....


 hw did it come about!? and who r the founding fathers? because I would like to kno!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTYYWht5ewU Charlie Brown's shop on Time Warner Cable. clean rides.


cool video cobra:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> You may be a Youngster Mike. But you know the fuck what u talking about. Lol. Good Shit youngster. You knowing what you know Mike I'm sure your aware of all the Black and Chicano OG lowriders we lost to the Crack epidemic in the Mid 80,s. that was a bad time for the OG,s. A lot of us guys got caught up and lost our way. Homie,s my age between 45 and 50 we were the lab rats for that shit. A lot of us didn't make it. And trust me we all was tested. Between the years 84 to 86 I was a crack smoker. No bad Lowrider in those years. I had a pipe and a hoopty for two years. Thank god I didn't have any kids at the time. But God sent me a angel in the form of my wife. And between her and my love for LOW RIDING I put that pipe down and never looked back. That was 27 years ago. Mother fucka,s loved seeing my fall from grace the kid that had all them bad lowriders on crack. But I came back x2 Thinks to God and my wife of 27 years


I'm glad you found your way back home OG I had someone close to me and who I looked up to go through the same thing but he's found his way back as well . we need the older role models in our neighbor hoods back to kickdown knowledge to our youth and to keep them on that straight but narrow path.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 614471
> View attachment 614473
> Today was a good day


Homie come through wit the 9 on em:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> This was one of the clubs I dreamed of joining as a kid.


you know your old when u dreamed of being a Professional Monster:roflmao:jk brother:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Top of the morning brothers.....


----------



## Daddy ooo

Back in 1988 me and my good friend was chillin in a alley located behind one of the shops that I sprayed cars out of. I was in my62 and my homie was in has 64. And this guy came down the alley pushing a cart with all his belonging in the cart. And he stopped and started talking about our cars about the hydro systems,etc. my homie,s car was primed up at the time ready for paint and guy went on about how he should pattern out the top with a solid color body. At this point we was curious how this homeless brotha knew so much about lowriders. And so we ask him and he got real sad and told us the club he used to ride with and that he had painted most of there cars. My heart went out to this guy because i knew that look. So I told him we are about to paint this car how would you like to paint the top. Long story short he did a bad ass candied Pattern job on the top So nice that the old guy that owned the shop gave the brother a job. That was many year ago. That guy is to this day a close and dear friend to me. I was a very humbled man after my two years of hell. Ask anyone that knows Daddy O I do not mind helping anyone


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Top of the morning brothers.....


 Young mike you got a old soul homie. What you know about that Lol. It been years since I heard that jam


----------



## Daddy ooo

bad ass seats rite here. I've only seen a car with seats like this at a car museum they have here in sac


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Just a quick question homies. Are these spokes something to drool over? I seen the car on CL and I really want them for my ride. I just never seen them before


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Just a quick question homies. Are these spokes something to drool over? I seen the car on CL and I really want them for my ride. I just never seen them before
> View attachment 614605
> [/QUOT
> If they was 14 reverse 7,s True Classic,s they would be cool to have you rarely see those any more. Those look like 15 inch standard true classic,s. Some OG pimp would probably love to have them lol. Just my opinion


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know your old when u dreamed of being a Professional Monster:roflmao:jk brother:thumbsup:


Your rite Mike.But when I was commin up they were a top black club car club in LA.Ted Wells was in the club and he had a blue and silver multi flaked 62 Impala that was super clean.when me and my Homies would ride to LA on Sunday night we would start out at Boys Market and kick it there and then move to Burger King and hop against each other.Then call it a night about 1 am and head back to Pasadena making sure to stop at Lucky Boys for that late night pastromie and chili fries.If you did that then you are old .


----------



## cobrakarate

Dang Strickly Mike is on Lowrider Steroids --- he's the Anthony Robbins of Working on Cars. Yesterday I got motivated, lessons taught and saw some good ole Cali Swangin. Me and My girl where talking all the way back to Waco about what to do next. Homie iz for real.


----------



## cobrakarate

me as a stick man hop judge in Street customs mag years ago. That was fun. little pic on cover but hat to the back and checkin the REAL inches.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Your rite Mike.But when I was commin up they were a top black club car club in LA.Ted Wells was in the club and he had a blue and silver multi flaked 62 Impala that was super clean.when me and my Homies would ride to LA on Sunday night we would start out at Boys Market and kick it there and then move to Burger King and hop against each other.Then call it a night about 1 am and head back to Pasadena making sure to stop at Lucky Boys for that late night pastromie and chili fries.If you did that then you are old .


 No Monstergate if you did that back then you were lucky not old lol. Lucky to be a part of the lowriding culture when it was at it,s best. When the rule book was being made homie. We was there my brotha. When Blvd,s stay packed and hoe,s loved lowriders homie. We was there in the thick of it homie. A once in a life time experience. LIVE and in color no movie. PRICELESS :nicoderm:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Know Monstergate if you did that back then you were lucky. Lucky to be a part of the lowriding culture when it was at it,s best. When the rule book was being made homie. We was there my brotha. When Blvd,s stay pack and hoe,s loved lowrider homie. We was there. PRICELESS


I always tell people being born in the late 50s-early 60s was the best time to come up.We as a people were starting to come up in all aspects,weather it was sports,music,business ect ect.We where there to see the biginning of lowriding when people started to take the sand bags out of the trunks and install hydraulics.when doing a tall boy's height was doing big inchs.When you could buy an Impala for less then 500.00 dollars was normal,and crusing the streets with not a care in the world listening to the Temptations,Dramatics,Chi-lites ect ect.I would not trade my era for no others.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I always tell people being born in the late 50s-early 60s was the best time to come up.We as a people were starting to come up in all aspects,weather it was sports,music,business ect ect.We where there to see the biginning of lowriding when people started to take the sand bags out of the trunks and install hydraulics.when doing a tall boy's height was doing big inchs.When you could buy an Impala for less then 500.00 dollars was normal,and crusing the streets with not a care in the world listening to the Temptations,Dramatics,Chi-lites ect ect.I would not trade my era for no others.


 That,s rite homie. Hey do you remember gate when riders never went over 20 MPH and there was no seat belt laws and you could have that pussy seated rite next to u on the console. Oldies pumping out the cassette or 8 track player. low low,s on the Blvd thick. And if yo shit was the shit. It was usually a hoe a two cruising behind yo lowriding ass trying to get with you. Real talk. What you know About that shit Gate Lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s rite homie. Hey do you remember gate when riders never went over 20 MPH and there was no seat belt laws and you could have that pussy seated rite next to u on the console. Oldies pumping out the cassette or 8 track player. low low,s on the Blvd thick. And if yo shit was the shit. It was usually a hoe a two cruising behind yo lowriding ass trying to get with you. Real talk. What you know About that shit Gate Lol


I remember cruzin Crenshaw,Whitter Blvd,and King & Story and you could not tell them apart.They were all packed.I know you remember Daddy ooo when you would be rollin which you girl listening to Marvin Gaye on the 8-track and right in the middle of one of them sweet cuts you would hear "click click" when it would change tracks.When cassets came out I ran and got one so I wouldn't have to hear that "click click" again .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I remember cruzin Crenshaw,Whitter Blvd,and King & Story and you could not tell them apart.They were all packed.I know you remember Daddy ooo when you would be rollin which you girl listening to Marvin Gaye on the 8-track and right in the middle of one of them sweet cuts you would hear "click click" when it would change tracks.When cassets came out I ran and got one so I wouldn't have to hear that "click click" again .


. Funny shit. What about having to put a match book under the 8 track tape to stop it from dragging. And no OG can forget those old school car batterys the one,s u had to keep the water level up with the caps. Battery acid would get all on cloths and burn holes in yo fresh Ben Davis gear. Fucked up a lot of cloths. But We didn't give a fuck all We want to do was RIDE THE LOW LIFE and catch a bad broad. I always min chin women because they were a big part our life style back then. All types


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 614624
> View attachment 614625
> me as a stick man hop judge in Street customs mag years ago. That was fun. little pic on cover but hat to the back and checkin the REAL inches.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:I've never done that


----------



## Lowridingmike

I loves this topic, it's awesome! Alot of history and soul in here.. Can't ge tenough, keep it coming guys!

More black lowriding..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Just a little advice to homie,s that,s new to this game and plan on staying in this game. Learn all you can about cars. Mechanical, Body work, Car painting etc. Knowing these things can save you tons of money along the way thru out your Lowrider career. You can take nite classes on most of these subjects or you can just hang around guys that are into these things. I did both growing up. Back in day most times body shops would be running behind schedule. There was such a shop where I,m from that would let me help out with no pay. I didn't care I was young and just wanted to learn. And I did. You got to be like a sponge in this game. Soak it all up take all in. Real Talk


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

But where is BIG-SCOTTY!!


----------



## cobrakarate

I' m only 44 but remember the saturdays getting that blow out afro do. Or using ultra sheen in that little blue jar. And then gettin to ride around with my uncle in his caddilac with curb feelers lol. He had that 8 track play shaft from africa song - are you man enough? I think it was the four tops. I got to steer and thought i was grown. All the older homies need to know what those times meant to us as kids.


----------



## cobrakarate

Hey and i saw him whip many dudes for touchin or changin the equalizer.


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Just a little advice to homie,s that,s new to this game and plan on staying in this game. Learn all you can about cars. Mechanical, Body work, Car painting etc. Knowing these things can save you tons of money along the way thru out your Lowrider career. You can take nite classes on most of these subjects or you can just hang around guys that are into these things. I did both growing up. Back in day most times body shops would be running behind schedule. There was such a shop where I,m from that would let me help out with no pay. I didn't care I was young and just wanted to learn. And I did. You got to be like a sponge in this game. Soak it all up take all in. Real Talk


best thang moving right here


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Just a little advice to homie,s that,s new to this game and plan on staying in this game. Learn all you can about cars. Mechanical, Body work, Car painting etc. Knowing these things can save you tons of money along the way thru out your Lowrider career. You can take nite classes on most of these subjects or you can just hang around guys that are into these things. I did both growing up. Back in day most times body shops would be running behind schedule. There was such a shop where I,m from that would let me help out with no pay. I didn't care I was young and just wanted to learn. And I did. You got to be like a sponge in this game. Soak it all up take all in. Real Talk


This is what I'm about right here well said brother:werd: The more knowledge that you have is It's less likely that a shop will try an take advantage of you . Just Like the homie says get your skills up learn something .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> I' m only 44 but remember the saturdays getting that blow out afro do. Or using ultra sheen in that little blue jar. And then gettin to ride around with my uncle in his caddilac with curb feelers lol. He had that 8 track play shaft from africa song - are you man enough? I think it was the four tops. I got to steer and thought i was grown. All the older homies need to know what those times meant to us as kids.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> Dang Strickly Mike is on Lowrider Steroids --- he's the Anthony Robbins of Working on Cars. Yesterday I got motivated, lessons taught and saw some good ole Cali Swangin. Me and My girl where talking all the way back to Waco about what to do next. Homie iz for real.


Thanks for the kind words brother uffin:


----------



## payfred

This a spot around the corner from my old house in LA









had to put it on my car


----------



## warning

payfred said:


> This a spot around the corner from my old house in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to put it on my car


didnt that get get demolished?


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> This is what I'm about right here well said brother:werd: The more knowledge that you have is It's less likely that a shop will try an take advantage of you . Just Like the homie says get your skills up learn something .


You know what's up mike


regal ryda said:


> best thang moving right here


 what's up regal going to shoot u a pic tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> This a spot around the corner from my old house in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to put it on my car


 That,s a great Ideal Fred. That made me think of a move that I can hit on a mural tip :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Daddy ooo said:


> Just a little advice to homie,s that,s new to this game and plan on staying in this game. Learn all you can about cars. Mechanical, Body work, Car painting etc. Knowing these things can save you tons of money along the way thru out your Lowrider career. You can take nite classes on most of these subjects or you can just hang around guys that are into these things. I did both growing up. Back in day most times body shops would be running behind schedule. There was such a shop where I,m from that would let me help out with no pay. I didn't care I was young and just wanted to learn. And I did. You got to be like a sponge in this game. Soak it all up take all in. Real Talk


When I get my new whip, I plan on learning a lot through reading and doing...that's why I'm going with something in the 60's


----------



## Skim

figured I'd throw in this vid rolling my four down the vegas strip before super show before i sold it. Man I dont really trip on the show I love cruising the strip. all the tourists tripping on the rides...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

At a show a few weeks back in Ky.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> At a show a few weeks back in Ky.





Looked good ou tthere as usual! Love this 68 drop! Heres some more black lowriding from Ky. that weekend..

Gucci John's 63 on the bumper..








Rob Ross's 61 on the bumper..








THen here I am only one w/o an impala and the only one NOT on the bumper... lolz I'm single pump no piston though too, the other two are doulbe piston...


----------



## CadillacTom

You still did your thing, Mike. Car look good in KY, Homie.


----------



## Skim

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> At a show a few weeks back in Ky.


one of the best looking 8 rags imho!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> Looked good ou tthere as usual! Love this 68 drop! Heres some more black lowriding from Ky. that weekend..
> 
> Gucci John's 63 on the bumper..
> View attachment 615479
> 
> 
> Rob Ross's 61 on the bumper..
> View attachment 615480
> 
> 
> THen here I am only one w/o an impala and the only one NOT on the bumper... lolz I'm single pump no piston though too, the other two are doulbe piston...
> View attachment 615481


Right on manye. I would also like to say you did your thang in da pit Mike. Good seeing you out there.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> one of the best looking 8 rags imho!


Thanks Skim. 

I had bought a Hard top 8 last year for extra parts for this drop so here soon(soon as in when the weather acts right.lol) got to tear it down so I can send a lil package to the chrome shop and hopefully i can get all back before the end of April/middle of May. along with some other lil upgrades get the drop put back together so I can get back dippin for the summer time.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> Looked good ou tthere as usual! Love this 68 drop! Heres some more black lowriding from Ky. that weekend..
> 
> Gucci John's 63 on the bumper..
> View attachment 615479
> 
> 
> Rob Ross's 61 on the bumper..
> View attachment 615480
> 
> 
> THen here I am only one w/o an impala and the only one NOT on the bumper... lolz I'm single pump no piston though too, the other two are doulbe piston...
> View attachment 615481


shoot I thought Jon was a single...until you had said somthing..lol.


----------



## granpa

John double but no pistons


----------



## Daddy ooo

OG panther


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## sic713

:420:


----------



## graham

cobrakarate said:


> Anybody have pics of Mafia 4 life rides. Way of life Cc. And untouchable rags. Videos too. And also one love cc from vegas.











heres one I took back in '04


----------



## graham

one luv


----------



## cobrakarate

graham said:


> View attachment 616343
> 
> 
> heres one I took back in '04


clean


----------



## Lowridingmike

CadillacTom said:


> You still did your thing, Mike. Car look good in KY, Homie.


Thanks brah I appreicate it much!



Skim said:


> one of the best looking 8 rags imho!


Quoted for troof.



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Right on manye. I would also like to say you did your thang in da pit Mike. Good seeing you out there.


Thanks, you as well, the african american lowriding culture in the midwest is growing much lately compared to recently and lookign good while doing it. Every one of ya'll have distinctive style and taste that is full of class, chrome and color! 



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> shoot I thought Jon was a single...until you had said somthing..lol.


 Can't remembe rhim eve rhaving a single gate anything.. lolz



granpa said:


> John double but no pistons


 Thats whats up. og. skirts lays trey with air, all th elights and stuff work, clean, chromed up on the bumper from the door, no weight or pistons needed, real lowriding!



graham said:


> View attachment 616343
> 
> 
> heres one I took back in '04


This is ill.


----------



## cobrakarate

OMG somebody just put fender skirts on a chrysler 300. Dropped my phone tryin to take a picture. Lol


----------



## DIPN714

*CAN ANY BODY REMEMBER STOPS ON CENTRAL BACK IN THE EARLY 70.S;;;;;;;;;;OR LITTLE HERMAN WITH DA MONZA*


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo if they ever go back to 8-tracks I got us covered Big Homie .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo if they ever go back to 8-tracks I got us covered Big Homie .


Hey man does that 8 track work? Looks like you have the cassette adaptor as well. That,s some cool shit homie. Let me know if u want to sell. That would be a cool spin for a late 60,s early 70,s car


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## jjfrom713

Hey brother daddy OOO


----------



## Daddy ooo

Introducing the Low Rider style Harley to The Easy Rider show in Nor-Cal. Did,nt think I would win. But I did


----------



## Daddy ooo

jjfrom713 said:


> Hey brother daddy OOO


 Hey Mr JJ what,s up with you. You still having them Low Rider dream homie?


----------



## jjfrom713

Yes sir. Project under way a ......


----------



## Daddy ooo

jjfrom713 said:


> Yes sir. Project under way a ......


 That,s what,s up. There,s a Low Rider born every day. Can,t wait to start my next project. Good luck Brotha JJ


----------



## Daddy ooo

Not trying to show you Brotha,s a bunch of old dirty tires. These are Classic,s. some brand new original 5-20,s that I had for over 20 years. i never used because there 14,s. ran across them in my attic. Last saw them 10 years ago. Pulled them down this morning. Found some other old good shit as well. Convertible pumps, antique mirrors, antique spot lites etc. Forgot I had all that shit. Getting old lol


----------



## payfred

That's what's up right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 617341
> View attachment 617343
> View attachment 617344
> Not trying to show you Brotha,s a bunch of old dirty tires. These are Classic,s. some brand new original 5-20,s that I had for over 20 years. i never used because there 14,s. ran across them in my attic. Last saw them 10 years ago. Pulled them down this morning. Found some other old good shit as well. Convertible pumps, antique mirrors, antique spot lites etc. Forgot I had all that shit. Getting old lol


are the 14s skinny whites???


----------



## Daddy ooo

H8R PROOF said:


> are the 14s skinny whites???


 No there cut to 3/4 inch.


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 617310
> Introducing the Low Rider style Harley to The Easy Rider show in Nor-Cal. Did,nt think I would win. But I did


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo if they ever go back to 8-tracks I got us covered Big Homie .









. Man I got the tapes. I had,nt seen these in years. Even find a old phone book with hoe,s numbers from back in 1978 and 79 Lol. OLD SCHOOL FOO


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 617448
> . Man I got the tapes. I had,nt seen these in years. Even find a old phone book with hoe,s numbers from back in 1978 and 79 Lol. OLD SCHOOL FOO


Try callin them numbers, what 8 tracks u got, have some temptations on my 8 track ridin today


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey man does that 8 track work? Looks like you have the cassette adaptor as well. That,s some cool shit homie. Let me know if u want to sell. That would be a cool spin for a late 60,s early 70,s car


I have kept them so one day I could build an old school ride like the ones we rolled complete with triple show pipes chain steering wheel ect.


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> Try callin them numbers, what 8 tracks u got, have some temptations on my 8 track ridin today


Ohio players, Slave, Rick James. What you know about that shit homie?


MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I have kept them so one day I could build an old school ride like the ones we rolled complete with triple show pipes chain steering wheel ect.


Man that would be some cool shit to build a ride like that. Hey Gate u remember the pop up sun roofs Lol


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> Ohio players, Slave, Rick James. What you know about that shit homie?
> 
> Man that would be some cool shit to build a ride like that. Hey Gate u remember the pop up sun roofs Lol


Im old school daddy took the lincoln too work thats all I listen too, music just aint how it used to be, bands real love longs and real hooks they have long gone no more real bands


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> Im old school daddy took the lincoln too work thats all I listen too, music just aint how it used to be, bands real love longs and real hooks they have long gone no more real bands


 Man couldn't even imagine Ridin to some of this stuff they make these days man. I have three kids between the ages 20 and 25 every once in a while I,ll like something the play but not very often. Would I be wrong to say that new school music doesn't go with Lowriding or am I just getting Old?


----------



## plague

Its just times have changed im from kc and the music was good all the bands used to come there and they used to have old school groups come threw, I also got kids I really dont listen to anything but r&b or classic, some of the beats are good but there's only so much killin, dope sellin big pimpin and them talking bout them selves but yeah had to chime in cause I had the 8 track going


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo

What,s up Lowriders. :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

Sup Daddy O


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> What,s up Lowriders. :nicoderm:


WHAT UP WIT IT TRIPLE O.G. :wave:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Ohio players, Slave, Rick James. What you know about that shit homie?
> 
> Man that would be some cool shit to build a ride like that. Hey Gate u remember the pop up sun roofs Lol


I never liked the look of those pop up sunroofs even back back then.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I never liked the look of those pop up sunroofs even back back then.


 same with me. I never liked them. I did how ever put some Monte Carlo T tops. on my 65 impala back then


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> same with me. I never liked them. I did how ever put some Monte Carlo T tops. on my 65 impala back then


popup sunroofs were only cool when you took the glass all the way out down here:biggrin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

N.O.Bricks said:


> popup sunroofs were only cool when you took the glass all the way out down here:biggrin:


Same out here Lol


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

On our way to da show last month.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> On our way to da show last month.


LOOKING GOOD KEEP IT UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> WHAT UP WIT IT TRIPLE O.G. :wave:


 Just enjoying this California sun shine homie. Weather been real nice out this way


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> Just enjoying this California sun shine homie. Weather been real nice out this way


YES IT HAS HOMIE, LOVE THE HISTORY LESSONS HOIME:thumbsup:. YOU AND GATE KEEP ME CHECKING IN EVERY FEW HOURS TO SEE WHAT'S NEXT:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> YES IT HAS HOMIE, LOVE THE HISTORY LESSONS HOIME:thumbsup:. YOU AND GATE KEEP ME CHECKING IN EVERY FEW HOURS TO SEE WHAT'S NEXT:h5:


 Thanks my brotha.


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


> :wave:


:wave:uffin::420::nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a shot of me and my Ace out in L A back in the day. A short time after my homie was coming thru a intersection and get hit by a truck and died on the spot. That shit really fucked me up. That was one Cool ass homie. God bless


----------



## sic713

P.E. PREZ said:


> :wave:uffin::420::nicoderm:


What's been up..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


> What's been up..


tyring to make it happen what's good with you homie


----------



## Juxes_One




----------



## payfred

This month makes 17 years since I've had my Cadillac...still feel like a newbie in this game like there is so much more to learn. This car been good to me over the years!


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> This month makes 17 years since I've had my Cadillac...still feel like a newbie in this game like there is so much more to learn. This car been good to me over the years!


 That,s cool that you,ve been able to hold on to your caddy for so long. And yeah I feel brand new in this game my self at times. But you know that,s one of the great things about this game to me. No matter how long you,ve been in this game. That new feeling never leave,s us nor do the thirst to learn more about this game leave. This is truly some remarkable fantastic shit that we have got our selfs involed with.And at this point in the game there,s no turning back just pushing forward to the next page. This book is far from reading The end.


----------



## jjfrom713

Keon kidd fr JUS DIPN CARCLUB FR PERRIS,CALI,FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGIZINE


----------



## low4ever

Really feeling the name of your club daddy ooo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

P.E. PREZ said:


> tyring to make it happen what's good with you homie


bustin out these paint jobs.. about to hit the road soon and try and get it..


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> This month makes 17 years since I've had my Cadillac...still feel like a newbie in this game like there is so much more to learn. This car been good to me over the years!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Juxes_One

:wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

sic713 said:


> bustin out these paint jobs.. about to hit the road soon and try and get it..


:h5:


----------



## sic713

TONY MONTANA said:


> :thumbsup:


:uh:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

sic713 said:


> :uh:


this guy lol


----------



## drasticbean

love it..


----------



## Daddy ooo

low4ever said:


> Really feeling the name of your club daddy ooo!!! :thumbsup:


 Thanks Low Rider


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Juxes_One

who is that?


----------



## Juxes_One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXPeJpA7m5U #lil sumn im putting 2gether! give me sum ur honest opinions!


----------



## Juxes_One

payfred said:


> This month makes 17 years since I've had my Cadillac...still feel like a newbie in this game like there is so much more to learn. This car been good to me over the years!


 seventeen years is a long time to b building a Car... #that's more than half of my life! :worship:


----------



## Juxes_One

Young'n putting in sum work.. wit the help of a few folks... #low4ever


----------



## jdc68chevy

Big ATL bump for my BROTHERS .


----------



## Daddy ooo

Juxes_One said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXPeJpA7m5U #lil sumn im putting 2gether! give me sum ur honest opinions!


 Just stay at it youngster and you will arrive at where you trying to get. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s cool that you,ve been able to hold on to your caddy for so long. And yeah I feel brand new in this game my self at times. But you know that,s one of the great things about this game to me. No matter how long you,ve been in this game. That new feeling never leave,s us nor do the thirst to learn more about this game leave. This is truly some remarkable fantastic shit that we have got our selfs involed with.And at this point in the game there,s no turning back just pushing forward to the next page. This book is far from reading The end.


:thumbsup:


TONY MONTANA said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup Dre :wave:


Juxes_One said:


> seventeen years is a long time to b building a Car... #that's more than half of my life! :worship:


I've owned it 17 years it didn't take me 17 to build it bro. More like 3 years to build :thumbsup:
Me & Gary started takin it apart and 90ing it in 05. By 08 I was at the shows on jackstands...


----------



## payfred

This 2005










This definitely not 17 years later :nono:


----------



## payfred

And just for the hell of it I added the patterned top


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL


----------



## Hydrohype

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> At a show a few weeks back in Ky.


 ohhhhh dammm!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juxes_One

Daddy ooo said:


> Just stay at it youngster and you will arrive at where you trying to get. :thumbsup:


 word thanx.. OG! I'm still at... lowridering is n my #Blood.. Nobody can deter me from this culture.. #I luv ur history listens too.. #check my YouTube channel... #D Nice... I'm trying to rep for the west on this East coast..


----------



## Juxes_One

payfred said:


> And just for the hell of it I added the patterned top


 wut r u going 2 do about the interior n ur tape deck?


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> And just for the hell of it I added the patterned top


 Like the O G,s used to say back in the day. Homeboy I dig yo style. Double dipping with the caddy and the 64. And they both are correct. That,s what,s up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Juxes_One said:


> wut r u going 2 do about the interior n ur tape deck?


Same thing you're doing about your primer.


TTT for the real riders.


----------



## regal ryda

Juxes_One said:


> wut r u going 2 do about the interior n ur tape deck?


Have you ever heard of sticking to a particular era of lowriding, if thats the style interior that was popular when homies was riding these caddys Fred may be comfortable with sticking with it same as for the tapedeck, hell I'm looking for a Alpine pull out for my 89 mustang, some people with 60 era Impalas still have functioning 8tracks, record players, Captains chairs and rabbit ear antennas on thier ride. Not everything has to be brought to millenium styles for a car to still be a contender in any arena, Fred's car IMO is still a hard ass car, that can hit the streets or a show and do well.......
Bottom line homie..."If the owner likes it, I love it", that would be the equivalent of somebody coming down on you because you havent euro'ed you Cutty or added a big 42in moon roof to it, different styles for different folks thats what make lowriding so popular with me everything is not from a cookie cutter design everyones ideas stand out


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Juxes_One said:


> wut r u going 2 do about the interior n ur tape deck?


regal ryda hit it dead on!! i serious doubt fred layiing like this and cant change a radio or interior if he wanted to lmao







mad props fred both the whips look good brother


----------



## ZeroTolerance

regal ryda said:


> Have you ever heard of sticking to a particular era of lowriding, if thats the style interior that was popular when homies was riding these caddys Fred may be comfortable with sticking with it same as for the tapedeck, hell I'm looking for a Alpine pull out for my 89 mustang, some people with 60 era Impalas still have functioning 8tracks, record players, Captains chairs and rabbit ear antennas on thier ride. Not everything has to be brought to millenium styles for a car to still be a contender in any arena, Fred's car IMO is still a hard ass car, that can hit the streets or a show and do well.......
> Bottom line homie..."If the owner likes it, I love it", that would be the equivalent of somebody coming down on you because you havent euro'ed you Cutty or added a big 42in moon roof to it, different styles for different folks thats what make lowriding so popular with me everything is not from a cookie cutter design everyones ideas stand out


Ya'll are nice for dat. 



TONY MONTANA said:


> regal ryda hit it dead on!! i serious doubt fred layiing like this and cant change a radio or interior if he wanted to lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad props fred both the whips look good brother


I'm sayin...


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Have you ever heard of sticking to a particular era of lowriding, if thats the style interior that was popular when homies was riding these caddys Fred may be comfortable with sticking with it same as for the tapedeck, hell I'm looking for a Alpine pull out for my 89 mustang, some people with 60 era Impalas still have functioning 8tracks, record players, Captains chairs and rabbit ear antennas on thier ride. Not everything has to be brought to millenium styles for a car to still be a contender in any arena, Fred's car IMO is still a hard ass car, that can hit the streets or a show and do well.......
> Bottom line homie..."If the owner likes it, I love it", that would be the equivalent of somebody coming down on you because you havent euro'ed you Cutty or added a big 42in moon roof to it, different styles for different folks thats what make lowriding so popular with me everything is not from a cookie cutter design everyones ideas stand out


. Nicely said Regal Ryda. Hopefully the youngster will understand and embrace what your saying. I thank the youngster is just new in the game and still have a lot to learn about it.


----------



## Juxes_One

I just asked a ??? im not allowed 2 ask a question? I luv both his cars n he kno tht.. this question was 4 him not u 2!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Juxes_One said:


> I just asked a ??? im not allowed 2 ask a question? I luv both his cars n he kno tht.. this question was 4 him not u 2!


u right!! seems like your question was a lil sarcastic to me but you did ask fred not me...but on the other hand you did ask a question on a public form and i personally thought it could have been asked with a lil more class...Example: Any future plans with the caddy? but again you wasnt talking to me so ill let fred answer you :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Dre, Daddy ooo, regal ryda, & Mike :worship: thank you brothas for coming to my defense. Dude be takin lil shots at me and I don't know why

Juxes_one if you have any questions for me, pick up the phone and call me! You trying to clown me on the web is some BS it ain't gonna happen


----------



## payfred

Sorry bout this fellas let's get back to them badass pics from the past and history lessons


----------



## Juxes_One

Lowridingmike said:


> Same thing you're doing about your primer.
> 
> 
> TTT for the real riders.


 im painting my car last


----------



## Juxes_One

payfred said:


> Dre, Daddy ooo, regal ryda, & Mike :worship: thank you brothas for coming to my defense. Dude be takin lil shots at me and I don't know why
> 
> Juxes_one if you have any questions for me, pick up the phone and call me! You trying to clown me on the web is some BS it ain't gonna happen


 I don't have ur #.. hw im I taking shots at u


----------



## payfred

Juxes_One said:


> I don't have ur #.. hw im I taking shots at u


No worries sir its cool :uh:


----------



## payfred

Jux_one if you come to the show in May, come on over to the USO tent. I'll still offer you a beer, a burger , a hot dog or whatever we have man its no hard feelings


----------



## Rag Ryda

payfred said:


> Jux_one if you come to the show in May, come on over to the USO tent. I'll still offer you a beer, a burger , a hot dog or whatever we have man its no hard feelings


Very classy my USO, you already recognize what it is....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rag Ryda

TTT for the positive Black Lowriders :yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Jux_one if you come to the show in May, come on over to the USO tent. I'll still offer you a beer, a burger , a hot dog or whatever we have man its no hard feelings


 Like I said Payfred. I dig yo style Homeboy. :h5:


----------



## Juxes_One

Daddy ooo said:


> . Nicely said Regal Ryda. Hopefully the youngster will understand and embrace what your saying. I thank the youngster is just new in the game and still have a lot to learn about it.


 rite


----------



## Juxes_One

payfred said:


> Jux_one if you come to the show in May, come on over to the USO tent. I'll still offer you a beer, a burger , a hot dog or whatever we have man its no hard feelings


 u kno I don't drink beer.. but I take burger


----------



## Juxes_One

Rag Ryda said:


> Very classy my USO, you already recognize what it is....:thumbsup:


 wut is it..


----------



## Rag Ryda

Juxes_One said:


> wut is it..


It's luv mayne, as a matter of fact...JUNGLE LOVE! Now that we got that cleared up this morning, let's get back on topic...:happysad:


----------



## payfred

Rag Ryda said:


> Very classy my USO, you already recognize what it is....:thumbsup:





Daddy ooo said:


> Like I said Payfred. I dig yo style Homeboy. :h5:


:h5: ttt for the brothas out there riding. Thx fellas


----------



## Juxes_One

:inout:


----------



## Juxes_One

payfred said:


> Dre, Daddy ooo, regal ryda, & Mike :worship: thank you brothas for coming to my defense. Dude be takin lil shots at me and I don't know why
> 
> Juxes_one if you have any questions for me, pick up the phone and call me! You trying to clown me on the web is some BS it ain't gonna happen


 wenever I did try n talk 2 u privately u came at me harsh n u spoke on it in a public form... then begged me 2 delete sum bullshit that I posted n USO topic, u damn near cried about it then u gone still act like u all high n mighty... these ppl n here don't kno u personally but I do.. n the truth always comes 2 the light so wenever u r tried of all these dick riders n wanna be man about urs... I will still b smoking dro riding low! # mobb:machinegun:


----------



## Juxes_One

Juxes_One said:


> rite


 nah.. homie im not new to no game just new 2 building a lowrider... ive had plenty of cars n my lifetime n all of them where built to perform like they shuld n did.. that last photo was my 1977 oldsombile Omega Brougham... n I was going 2 Donk it out.. but instead I sold it n bought my "piece of shit car" Quoted by FRED! he mad because I called him out on his leadership skills n communication skills n got piss so he change his signature to intentionally insult me... how is the prez going 2 b the account n the event planner? plus u o us sum damn $$$.. n yes Im calling u out n public... n ucan keep ur damn BEER!! fraud.. I meant FRED


----------



## Juxes_One

Daddy ooo said:


> . Nicely said Regal Ryda. Hopefully the youngster will understand and embrace what your saying. I thank the youngster is just new in the game and still have a lot to learn about it.


 this is one of the problems with culture now u all wanna stay stuck in the 80s n 90s wen we r n the new millienum.. that's y a lot of yungsters like my self don't join the culture because everything we see is out dated... on old school bombs n trucks I understand... but come on bruh the car is the same age as me n u wanna leave a tape deck n that bullshit..


----------



## Juxes_One

payfred said:


> :h5: ttt for the brothas out there riding. Thx fellas


 u sound like a bitch ass *****!


----------



## cripn8ez

Weeezooooow what happen here anyway have a G day even this topic went to the shits keep riding everyone yay yay TTTT b bacc n a week hahaha. Keep up the G work all....


----------



## cripn8ez

Lil sum tin just came out the paint shop frm WSCC Charlotte


----------



## cripn8ez

Lil sum tin I'm bringing out this summer I hope I'm dun with it?




































Just a change of subject bacc to cars


----------



## cripn8ez

Dun with painting trunk now time to put pumps bacc n and bang my bumper


----------



## cripn8ez

Few pix of my Elco at InkFest 2013 few weeks ago have a G day all


----------



## cripn8ez

:dunno:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Snow,That vert is sick homie!!


----------



## cripn8ez

USO-ORLANDO said:


> Snow,That vert is sick homie!!


Thanx bro I can't wait till it's n my driveway lol u know tryin to get like u hahaha stay low bro


----------



## payfred

USO-ORLANDO said:


> Snow,That vert is sick homie!!


X2 when you bustin that out Snow?


----------



## payfred

Juxes_One said:


> u sound like a bitch ass *****!


Let's make that your last post :wave: bye bye


----------



## cripn8ez

payfred said:


> X2 when you bustin that out Snow?


Not sure yet homie sum where n b tween Tha Connection Pic Nic 2 n Obsession fest? It's n tx now gettin done. Thanx homie I'd like to leave it there n bust it out at a summer event n LA then bring it to Home to NC?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS. THE RAG IS LOOKING GOOD SNOW KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## low4ever

:facepalm:


----------



## cripn8ez

P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD MORNING BROTHAS. THE RAG IS LOOKING GOOD SNOW KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


Thanx bro. Have a G day


----------



## cripn8ez

low4ever said:


> :facepalm:


I c ya homie


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> View attachment 624612
> 
> View attachment 624613
> 
> View attachment 624614
> 
> View attachment 624615
> 
> View attachment 624616
> 
> View attachment 624617
> 
> 
> Few pix of my Elco at InkFest 2013 few weeks ago have a G day all


 Nice rides homie.I Really like that tall chocolate mama. That's my flavor


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice rides homie.I Really like that tall chocolate mama. That's my flavor[/QUOTE
> Thanx homie
> Lol mine also that's the chic from Blk Ink TV show I was told I don't know?


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> Not sure yet homie sum where n b tween Tha Connection Pic Nic 2 n Obsession fest? It's n tx now gettin done. Thanx homie I'd like to leave it there n bust it out at a summer event n LA then bring it to Home to NC?


You gonna be hurtin some feelings wit that one :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

payfred said:


> You gonna be hurtin some feelings wit that one :thumbsup:


U know me that's my hole plan hehehehe thanx tho homie u killing with the make over in that fo


----------



## low4ever

cripn8ez said:


> I c ya homie


Snowman:h5:


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> U know me that's my hole plan hehehehe thanx tho homie u killing with the make over in that fo


Appreciate it big dogg it ain't done yet but its gettin close 


low4ever said:


> Snowman:h5:


Wassup G if you wanna roll wit us to the picnic in a couple weeks you can come on out to house and ride with me. Got plenty of room in the dually


----------



## cripn8ez

lil sum tin to listen to n ur ride what yuo think?

http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/mountain-top/s-wdqJ0


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Appreciate it big dogg it ain't done yet but its gettin close
> 
> Wassup G if you wanna roll wit us to the picnic in a couple weeks you can come on out to house and ride with me. Got plenty of room in the dually


Word:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Juxes_One said:


> u sound like a bitch ass *****!


butthurt much?



cripn8ez said:


> Lil sum tin I'm bringing out this summer I hope I'm dun with it?
> 
> View attachment 624603
> 
> View attachment 624604
> View attachment 624605
> 
> View attachment 624606
> 
> View attachment 624607
> 
> 
> Just a change of subject bacc to cars


ohhh shit..



cripn8ez said:


> View attachment 624608
> 
> View attachment 624609
> 
> View attachment 624610
> 
> View attachment 624611
> 
> Dun with painting trunk now time to put pumps bacc n and bang my bumper


Oooohhhhh shittt!



Daddy ooo said:


> Nice rides homie.I Really like that tall chocolate mama. That's my flavor


I was just thinkin man I could tap that for hours if I could reach it... lmao


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man one of the things that,s on my Lowrider to do list is to one day kick it at a LowRider get down outside of Cali or Vegas. Can't help but to wonder how that would be to Cruz in one or two of the other states that,s Repped on this thread. One thing that I've learned by being on this thread is it don't seem to matter where a homie is from when it comes to the Love, dedication, Dreams and pride of lowriding. I think that it,s fair to say that no matter how far we are spread across this country our Love of this game is no deferent. The Fever is the same no matter where you catch it. The only cure to this fever is to keep feeding it. Those low low,s are our Masters. And like a good slave I must obey. LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> Man one of the things that,s on my Lowrider to do list is to one day kick it at a LowRider get down outside of Cali or Vegas. Can't help but to wonder how that would be to Cruz in one or two of the other states that,s Repped on this thread. One thing that I've learned by being on this thread is it don't seem to matter where a homie is from when it comes to the Love, dedication, Dreams and pride of lowriding. I think that it,s fair to say that no matter how far we are spread across this country our Love of this game is no deferent. The Fever is the same no matter where you catch it. The only cure to this fever is to keep feeding it. Those low low,s are our Masters. And like a good slave I must obey. LOL


Yeah I'm infected with the LOLO-N1 Virus as well but being a young father I can't let it run me. SOmetimes for months at a time I have to put the switch down and let the little girl go.. lolz but wher eyou can tell your true riders, are th eguys that still coem from nowhere with a car after you haven't seen em in God knows when.. The ones that build donks, hotrods, 4x4's, bikes and still can't help but have a lowrider in the garage through all walks of life.. I've seen MANY come and go, but you can't run from wher eyour heart is. Can't tell you how many 20-30 yr vets have come back in the last year or two around here that had life happen, went without a lolo for a while and are now back in full effect..  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

It's nice too to ride with th eg's I watched lowrider when I was 12-13... Finally getting to cruise with the same homies... and it's funy you mention your dream to lowride outside cali or vegas. Everybody else's dream in to lowride IN cali or vegas, us on the outside! Be watch "we gon ride" tv and the crenshaw ridin topic just wishin I could see the day..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> It's nice too to ride with th eg's I watched lowrider when I was 12-13... Finally getting to cruise with the same homies... and it's funy you mention your dream to lowride outside cali or vegas. Everybody else's dream in to lowride IN cali or vegas, us on the outside! Be watch "we gon ride" tv and the crenshaw ridin topic just wishin I could see the day.. [/QUOTE ] yeah kicking it on the shaw was cool. Back in the day we used make the 6hr ride to hit the shaw Starting back in 1979. The brothers from LA always gave us cat,s from the bay nothing but love so it was cool. Also I used to drive a rigg from sac to L A four nights a week and I would stay there on the weekends a lot of times. Down north we have a lot of brothers that ride. But up south it,s x100 and a hell of a site to see I must say. But I still would love Cruz other States


----------



## cobrakarate

Lolo n1 virus complex 2. Heck yeah bro. That stuff is going around. No known cure yet.


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> butthurt much?
> 
> 
> ohhh shit..
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhh shittt!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinkin man I could tap that for hours if I could reach it... lmao


haha she was tall and prob fun :boink::fool2:

thanx homie im tryin to get alot of oooh shits out of them haha:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Man one of the things that,s on my Lowrider to do list is to one day kick it at a LowRider get down outside of Cali or Vegas. Can't help but to wonder how that would be to Cruz in one or two of the other states that,s Repped on this thread. One thing that I've learned by being on this thread is it don't seem to matter where a homie is from when it comes to the Love, dedication, Dreams and pride of lowriding. I think that it,s fair to say that no matter how far we are spread across this country our Love of this game is no deferent. The Fever is the same no matter where you catch it. The only cure to this fever is to keep feeding it. Those low low,s are our Masters. And like a good slave I must obey. LOL


hahaha for sho homie good words i know im a SLAVE to this lolo love man MAY 5TH is our 2nd annual Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 come down and kicc it its nothing but unity thing







































few pix of last yrs our 1st get down 82 cars and bout 300 people not bad made LRM big fish patti dukes and few others take that trip all is welcome


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL


black owned


----------



## cripn8ez

DIPN714 said:


> black owned



:roflmao::sprint::thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

DIPN714 said:


> black owned


now that what's up brother back bumper fo sho


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> hahaha for sho homie good words i know im a SLAVE to this lolo love man MAY 5TH is our 2nd annual Tha Connection Pic Nic #2 come down and kicc it its nothing but unity thing
> 
> View attachment 625127
> View attachment 625128
> View attachment 625129
> View attachment 625130
> View attachment 625131
> View attachment 625132
> 
> 
> few pix of last yrs our 1st get down 82 cars and bout 300 people not bad made LRM big fish patti dukes and few others take that trip all is welcome


 Look like u guy,s be doing it down there in NC. Never been there. Going have to make that trip one of these days. Looking Good


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Look like u guy,s be doing it down there in NC. Never been there. Going have to make that trip one of these days. Looking Good


yea we b riding down here lot of us are from cali anyway:naughty: it just so spreaded apart from nc sc ga va md but we make things happen yeah when u get a chance come checc us out homie we b here just gettin deeper and more united:thumbsup: everyone is always welcome thanx homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Lowridingmike said:


> It's nice too to ride with th eg's I watched lowrider when I was 12-13... Finally getting to cruise with the same homies... and it's funy you mention your dream to lowride outside cali or vegas. Everybody else's dream in to lowride IN cali or vegas, us on the outside! Be watch "we gon ride" tv and the crenshaw ridin topic just wishin I could see the day..


man aint this the truth mike...i said all i want to do is finish my dream car which im building and hit the streets of cali one time wit some homies and just cruise some of that famous soil out there. if thats gods plan of course


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> man aint this the truth mike...i said all i want to do is finish my dream car which im building and hit the streets of cali one time wit some homies and just cruise some of that famous soil out there. if thats gods plan of course


I'm with you there homie. Shit I'm debating now if I wanna ship my Impala to the supershow and back so I can cruise the strip out there. :yes: but I haven't factored in my display for the show :dunno: all that shit won't fit inside the car to go on the transporter, so still don't know how to make it happen...

And I KNOW I ain't trying to drive that far myself that ain't happening!


----------



## cripn8ez

payfred said:


> I'm with you there homie. Shit I'm debating now if I wanna ship my Impala to the supershow and back so I can cruise the strip out there. :yes: but I haven't factored in my display for the show :dunno: all that shit won't fit inside the car to go on the transporter, so still don't know how to make it happen...
> 
> And I KNOW I ain't trying to drive that far myself that ain't happening!



Man I usally drive home LA it aint that bad of a drive and I do it solo dolo every time? It will hit ur poccets on gas tho ouch hahaha


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> I'm with you there homie. Shit I'm debating now if I wanna ship my Impala to the supershow and back so I can cruise the strip out there. :yes: but I haven't factored in my display for the show :dunno: all that shit won't fit inside the car to go on the transporter, so still don't know how to make it happen...
> 
> And I KNOW I ain't trying to drive that far myself that ain't happening!


well fred wht i do know is the vegas police was tripping this year on the lowriders .they tryin to cut down on the guys hitting switches and crusin.infact last year somebody got hit by a low low and they was impounding homies shit left and right..so i think cali would be better for the facts you listed of display teardown time etc etc 
. im thinkin a cali trip say new years picnic would be more relaxing and more crusier friendly for you


----------



## cripn8ez

TONY MONTANA said:


> well fred wht i do know is the vegas police was tripping this year on the lowriders .they tryin to cut down on the guys hitting switches and crusin.infact last year somebody got hit by a low low and they was impounding homies shit left and right..so i think cali would be better for the facts you listed of display teardown time etc etc
> . im thinkin a cali trip say new years picnic would be more relaxing and more crusier friendly for you


yep thats when i usually head home n between times hahaha


----------



## TONY MONTANA

cripn8ez said:


> yep thats when i usually head home n between times hahaha


lol i always hang around after the show to see people crusin and last yr vegas police had the shit on lock.. they was even pulling people over if you were not sitting even..which in my mind is crazy especially with all the revenue they get the supershow weekend!!! its only right to let the homies dip..at the same time you have to dip in a controlled fashion knowing that it is people everywhere so u cant go three wheelinh or hopping in the middle of a crowd lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is the only drop I managed to hold on to over the years. Had it for 25yrs 67 G/p conv they only made them that one year. At the time I bought it I was burned out on impala,s and wanted to do something different. Been redoing it slow but show it,s fully loaded a/c etc. still has the OG hydro,s. She was real sweet back in the day.


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> Man I usally drive home LA it aint that bad of a drive and I do it solo dolo every time? It will hit ur poccets on gas tho ouch hahaha


Can't get that much time off work to be driving cross country and back :no:


TONY MONTANA said:


> well fred wht i do know is the vegas police was tripping this year on the lowriders .they tryin to cut down on the guys hitting switches and crusin.infact last year somebody got hit by a low low and they was impounding homies shit left and right..so i think cali would be better for the facts you listed of display teardown time etc etc
> . im thinkin a cali trip say new years picnic would be more relaxing and more crusier friendly for you


Dam that sucks forreal...Damn


----------



## 187PURE

I'M LOOKING FOR SOME TITANIUM SKID PLATES IF SOME ONE CAN HELP.. I LIKE WHITE LITE, NOT THE RED KIND


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 625414
> View attachment 625415
> View attachment 625416
> 
> This is the only drop I managed to hold on to over the years. Had it for 25yrs 67 G/p conv they only made them that one year. At the time I bought it I was burned out on impala,s and wanted to do something different. Been redoing it slow but show it,s fully loaded a/c etc. still has the OG hydro,s. She was real sweet back in the day.


 WOW ID LIKE TO SEE MORE OF THIS


----------



## 187PURE

Juxes_One said:


> Young'n putting in sum work.. wit the help of a few folks... #low4ever


Ok.. I'm on some real Big Punchy mode shit right now.. What in the fuck was the point of this whole video?? and 16 minutes of it at that (smh). Hopefully the point was to show us that you have a looooong way to go my *****.. and not with just the car, with you're whole thought process. What the fuck were you doing with a rattle can?? You don't paint jams.. fabric paint is one thing, but painting up the got damn car with a can is another. Dude it's 2013. You should know better than that by now. And if you don't, this site is enriched with tons of information and O/G experts. I hear you on the "us old ****** stuck in the times" shit, but you're off on a bad foot. Us old ****** can school you and point you in the right direction, that way you can incorporate your "new" ideas. and I'm not trying to come down hard on you either (I respect every man). I'm speaking in the name of lowriding. Do your homework, do some networking, ask us for help. I don't know what you and Fred got going on, and don't really care (that's between yall). But I do know the man has experience. I've seen his work. BTW, ****** clowned me on the tape deck thing too :tongue:
I wish nothing but success Juxes- stay up


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> I'M LOOKING FOR SOME TITANIUM SKID PLATES IF SOME ONE CAN HELP.. I LIKE WHITE LITE, NOT THE RED KIND


there was a guy on here that was selling the drag blacks awhile back, if you check out some of the mini truck websites I'm sure those guys know as much as they like to drag


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> Ok.. I'm on SOME REAL BIG PUNCHIE MODE SHIT right now.. What in the fuck was the point of this whole video?? and 16 minutes of it at that (smh). Hopefully the point was to show us that you have a looooong way to go my *****.. and not with just the car, with you're whole thought process. What the fuck were you doing with a rattle can?? You don't paint jams.. fabric paint is one thing, but painting up the got damn car with a can is another. Dude it's 2013. You should know better than that by now. And if you don't, this site is enriched with tons of information and O/G experts. I hear you on the "us old ****** stuck in the times" shit, but you're off on a bad foot. Us old ****** can school you and point you in the right direction, that way you can incorporate your "new" ideas. and I'm not trying to come down hard on you either (I respect every man). I'm speaking in the name of lowriding. Do your homework, do some networking, ask us for help. I don't know what you and Fred got going on, and don't really care (that's between yall). But I do know the man has experience. I've seen his work. BTW, ****** clowned me on the tape deck thing too :tongue:
> I wish nothing but success Juxes- stay up


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Churrrrrch.


----------



## ZeroTolerance

And this is coming from a brotha tha thas a "long way to go"... But in either direction.. lolz


----------



## nsane86




----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Ok.. I'm on some real Big Punchy mode shit right now.. What in the fuck was the point of this whole video?? and 16 minutes of it at that (smh). Hopefully the point was to show us that you have a looooong way to go my *****.. and not with just the car, with you're whole thought process. What the fuck were you doing with a rattle can?? You don't paint jams.. fabric paint is one thing, but painting up the got damn car with a can is another. Dude it's 2013. You should know better than that by now. And if you don't, this site is enriched with tons of information and O/G experts. I hear you on the "us old ****** stuck in the times" shit, but you're off on a bad foot. Us old ****** can school you and point you in the right direction, that way you can incorporate your "new" ideas. and I'm not trying to come down hard on you either (I respect every man). I'm speaking in the name of lowriding. Do your homework, do some networking, ask us for help. I don't know what you and Fred got going on, and don't really care (that's between yall). But I do know the man has experience. I've seen his work. BTW, ****** clowned me on the tape deck thing too :tongue:
> I wish nothing but success Juxes- stay up


 man looking at this youngster video brings back to mind some of the crazy shit I did as a young low budget new Lowrider. Like the time I went out and stole me a outside sun visor off of a 1947 Chevy and screwed that mutha fuckas on my 59 Impala. Man I thought that shit looked bad ass until I rolled on the set. And mutha fuckas started pointing and laughing at my ass. When I was rolling that thing was flapping and shit. My OG homies pull me over and made me take that shit off on the spot. That shit didn't go the way I invisioned it would LOL. Them OG,s fucked with me for a long time after that. One of them told me were to steal a base ball cap visor at and I got it the next night. We did a lot of stealing back then.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> man looking at this youngster video brings back to mind some of the crazy shit I did as a young low budget new Lowrider. Like the time I went out and stole me a outside sun visor off of a 1947 Chevy and screwed that mutha fuckas on my 59 Impala. Man I thought that shit looked bad ass until I rolled on the set. And mutha fuckas started pointing and laughing at my ass. When I was rolling that thing was flapping and shit. My OG homies pull me over and made me take that shit off on the spot. That shit didn't go the way I invisioned it would LOL. Them OG,s fucked with me for a long time after that. One of them told me were to steal a base ball cap visor at and I got it the next night. We did a lot of stealing back then.


Stealing ?Say it aint so Daddy ooo .Our generations is the one that had the lift truck owners put cages around their lift gates pumps.Just sayin


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Stealing ?Say it aint so Daddy ooo .Our generations is the one that had the lift truck owners put cages around their lift gates pumps.Just sayin


 Man U know in the early days most lowridin M F,s stole. It may have been some that did,nt. I did,nt kwow them. At 15 year old I didn't have much money. I used to charge my lil homie,s gas and have them steal me battery's for my hydro,s to Cruz with me. Funny thing back then a lot of those homie,s had never been out of our town.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Yea I know what your sayin.I got so good at getting batteries that if I went under your hood and you had a green Sears Diehard (because my car was green) it was a wrap .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo heres a couple of pics I took for you while on vacation,I think you'll like them for your project .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo heres a couple of pics I took for you while on vacation,I think you'll like them for your project .


 Thank,s Gate that look,s to be from the 30,s black Harlem Era. And as u know that,s going to be the theme for my 37 Chevy ~ HARLEM 37~ nice pic,s :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yea I know what your sayin.I got so good at getting batteries that if I went under your hood and you had a green Sears Diehard (because my car was green) it was a wrap .


 yeah u know that,s rite. I didn't start having matching battery's in my car until I was 17 with a job. Before that I put any battery I could get my hands on in my trunk.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

No problem Bro as soon as I saw them I thought of your project 37.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey gate did you hit the island of Nassau while on Vacation. That,s a cool funky lil island. I went there for my 40th b-day


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey gate did you hit the island of Nassau while on Vacation. That,s a cool funky lil island. I went there for my 40th b-day


We went to the western Caribbean side on the cruise.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> We went to the western Caribbean side on the cruise.


. That,s cool. I like it over there. Lots of nice looking women.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> . That,s cool. I like it over there. Lots of nice looking women.


You got that rite.But it's not very good for lowriding.I saw only a few g bodies but if you like Lincoln's they have alot of them as taxis .


----------



## payfred

Say what you want but this brothas work was groundbreaking 

View attachment 625041
View attachment 625042
View attachment 625043
View attachment 625044
View attachment 625045
View attachment 625046
View attachment 625047
View attachment 625048
View attachment 625049
View attachment 625050
Santana
The Majestics' "Gangster" steps up with this magical '64 hardtop.
By Saul Vargas




For somebody raised in the "hood," it's always about respect. That's the case with 38-year-old "Gangster" of 
Compton, California. Being raised in the streets of Compton, he quickly earned a reputation and a nickname 
that earned him respect. Gangster uses the same mentality when building cars. He knew that he had to earn 
the respect of the lowriding community, which he did with a few street rides. After stepping up and becoming 
the president of the Majestics Car Club's Compton chapter, Gangster wanted to build a car that everybody would 
remember and respect.


Gangster began with an abandoned '64 Chevy Impala that he found in a Compton backyard. The four-year project 
that resulted in the beautiful "Santana" car got off the ground at Compton Hydraulics, where Kevin Smith was 
left in charge. Only after he fully wrapped the Canadian frame on the Impala hardtop in 1/4-inch plate, did 
Kevin build the four-pump setup using all-chrome Hi-Low pumps and OG Adel aircraft dumps with 8-inch and 10-inch 
Red's cylinders for the front and rear respectively. Kevin powered the system with eight Trojan 31-series batteries 
that were fused with 12 Ford solenoids. The setup was test fitted and then pulled out and chromed before being 
reinstalled after the car was painted and completed.


While at Compton Hydraulics, Gangster had "Doc" take the car down to metal and build it back up in primer. Once 
sealed and primered, Doc blocked the car straight and left it ready for the PPG pearl white base that serves as 
the foundation for the acrylic enamel multicolor (black, blue, violet, gray and fuchsia) paint job. Doc is known 
for his pearl graphics and he laid out a few subtle designs that complemented the 42-inch moonroof installed by 
Sunroof Performers of South Gate, California, as well as the chrome floorboards and the firewall that also had a 
few pearl tape shades added.


Next on Gangster's agenda was to take the car to his buddy "Dogface" at Backyard Boogie in Compton, who did an 
engine swap on the car. Dogface pulled out the stock 283-c.i.d. engine and replaced it with a 350-c.i.d. Camaro 
small-block of '85 vintage. Dogface dressed the engine with chrome alternator, brackets, headers, intake, valve 
covers and exhaust, and then painted it to match the exterior. While at Dogface's place, Gangster also had him 
drop the suspension and then send it out to Danny at the Bumper Shop in Los Angeles, California, who took credit 
for all of the chrome.


When it was time to put a set of "shoes" on Santana, Gangster shot for an OG look and had a set of 5.20 Premium 
Sportways mounted on 13-inch 100-spoke chrome Zenith wire wheels. The car was ready to roll, but what good's cruising 
without music? Gangster knew that he wanted a good sound system so he went to Extreme Audio in Orange County for more 
bang for his buck. Once wired up, Santana was returned to Kevin at Compton Hydraulics, who handled the original-stitch 
interior kit that was bought from the boys at CARS, Inc. of Fullerton, California.


Four years in the making, Santana was a big hit on the show circuit as well as on the street scene, thus earning 
Gangster the respect of both communities. His dream of earning a Lowrider Magazine cover for his club has finally 
come true. We hope to see more Majestics members follow Gangster's example and step up to full feature status on the 
pages of the magazine




Santana 


Owner: "Gangster" 
Vehicle: '64 Chevrolet Impala 
City/State: Compton, California 
Club: Majestics C.C.-Compton 
Engine: '85 350-c.i.d. V-8 
Setup: Four chrome Hi-Low pumps, four Adel aircraft dumps, 8-inch (front) and 10-inch (rear) Red's cylinders, 
4-ton springs, eight Trojan 31-series batteries, 12 Ford solenoids, six switches 
Tires: 5.20 Premium S
Wheels: 100-spoke all-chrome 13x7 reverse Zenith


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

nsane86 said:


>


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> man looking at this youngster video brings back to mind some of the crazy shit I did as a young low budget new Lowrider. Like the time I went out and stole me a outside sun visor off of a 1947 Chevy and screwed that mutha fuckas on my 59 Impala. Man I thought that shit looked bad ass until I rolled on the set. And mutha fuckas started pointing and laughing at my ass. When I was rolling that thing was flapping and shit. My OG homies pull me over and made me take that shit off on the spot. That shit didn't go the way I invisioned it would LOL. Them OG,s fucked with me for a long time after that. One of them told me were to steal a base ball cap visor at and I got it the next night. We did a lot of stealing back then.


I hope homie doesn't take it the wrong way.. putting people down is not my style. I have done silly things myself like putting a racing steering wheel in a cadillac. At the time I thought it looked hot to match my interior. A caddy is meant to be classy, so I put it back factory lol


----------



## 187PURE

Shout out to the homie cobra for giving me the link to scrape plates.. "drop the bumper, drag that ass.. lighting up the night like a plane crash!!"


----------



## cobrakarate

Dude keep scrapin took me 40 minutes to find a good company. Let me know how they work for ya.


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> Dude keep scrapin took me 40 minutes to find a good company. Let me know how they work for ya.


yesirr.. I wanna install them with hinges so I can fold them in when not in use


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I hope homie doesn't take it the wrong way.. putting people down is not my style. I have done silly things myself like putting a racing steering wheel in a cadillac. At the time I thought it looked hot to match my interior. A caddy is meant to be classy, so I put it back factory lol


 We,ve all been there.


----------



## cobrakarate

187PURE said:


> yesirr.. I wanna install them with hinges so I can fold them in when not in use


Take pics homie im puttin them on the limo in two months. 4 bars at a time flame on.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Rag Ryda said:


> Will do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Slim! :nicoderm:
> 
> View attachment 599445
> View attachment 599446
> View attachment 599447
> View attachment 599448










:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Rag Ryda said:


> Will do... Here you go Slim! :nicoderm:
> View attachment 599445
> View attachment 599446
> View attachment 599447
> View attachment 599448


 ha all that bitchin i did for these pics and i just seen them today....good lookin out


----------



## Daddy ooo

What,s up Low Riders


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> What,s up Low Riders


What up Big Homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

187PURE said:


> I'M LOOKING FOR SOME TITANIUM SKID PLATES IF SOME ONE CAN HELP.. I LIKE WHITE LITE, NOT THE RED KIND


 http://www.waylayedinc.com/Waylayed2010/ww/categories/Titanium-Drag-Blocks/


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

I bought those a few years ago for the town car and never installed them....but they will be on my 57


----------



## Daddy ooo

N.O.Bricks said:


> What up Big Homie


 It,s all good man nice ass day out here.Low ridin season is here


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> It,s all good man nice ass day out here.Low ridin season is here


Word


----------



## regal ryda

sup homies


----------



## cripn8ez

West up homies have a G one time to work in my bacc yard


----------



## graham

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



badass


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> It,s all good man nice ass day out here.Low ridin season is here


Yezzir bout to hit a picnic this Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Scotty

waddup!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​I'M BACK!!!!!!


----------



## low4ever

Mr. Scotty said:


> waddup!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​I'M BACK!!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

Mr. Scotty said:


> waddup!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​I'M BACK!!!!!!


FUCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Mr. Scotty said:


> waddup!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​I'M BACK!!!!!!


 Weicome back Mr. Scotty


----------



## Rag Ryda

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ha all that bitchin i did for these pics and i just seen them today....good lookin out


ya know? (LOL) fa sho, anytime mayne!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> sup homies


:wave:


----------



## BlackDawg

Mr. Scotty said:


> waddup!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​I'M BACK!!!!!!


what up Fammo, all the LIL Og's back in action 

~Tru~


----------



## P.E. PREZ

MY LIL BUCKET BACK ON THA STREETS,


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 628123
> View attachment 628125
> MY LIL BUCKET BACK ON THA STREETS,


 Looking good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good Homie :thumbsup:


Thank big homie it means a lot from a triple O.G. like you:h5:


----------



## lowridercrazy

Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD. All the car clubs are represented in this DVD. Watch it and enjoy!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

lowridercrazy said:


> Deeproducer Lowriders & Music full lenght DVD. All the car clubs are represented in this DVD. Watch it and enjoy!


:h5:


----------



## Mr. Scotty

waddup family!!!!!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Mr. Scotty said:


> waddup family!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 628123
> View attachment 628125
> MY LIL BUCKET BACK ON THA STREETS,


Lookin good broo


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cripn8ez said:


> Lookin good broo


THANK LOCO


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 628123
> View attachment 628125
> MY LIL BUCKET BACK ON THA STREETS,


Looking good homie :h5:


----------



## payfred

Man ya boy got stuck in the mud today. What a pain in the ass that was!


----------



## payfred

3 hours later I was out. Went by the car wash now tomorrow I'll load up the cars for the picnic n Sunday


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> 3 hours later I was out. Went by the car wash now tomorrow I'll load up the cars for the picnic n Sunday


Hey homie you have a good time at the get down Sunday and try staying out the mud Lol. I no that shit had you mad as hell. Nice rigg homie.


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> 3 hours later I was out. Went by the car wash now tomorrow I'll load up the cars for the picnic n Sunday


Do it in style, Fred. That looks real nice, Homie.


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> 3 hours later I was out. Went by the car wash now tomorrow I'll load up the cars for the picnic n Sunday


DAMN FRED THAT TRAILER WHAT MY CLUB NEED FOR VEGAS, WERE TIRED OF 3 TRUCKS PULLIN TRAILER WE COULD SAVE ON GAS. WHAT DO THOSE GO FOR?


----------



## Mr. Scotty

waddup Skim


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 628123
> View attachment 628125
> MY LIL BUCKET BACK ON THA STREETS,


THATS WHATS UP


----------



## Skim

Mr. Scotty said:


> waddup Skim


WHAT IT DO OG BIG SCOTTY...


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey homie you have a good time at the get down Sunday and try staying out the mud Lol. I no that shit had you mad as hell. Nice rigg homie.


Thanks Daddy ooo! I snap a few pics at the picnic and post em up for you guys



CadillacTom said:


> Do it in style, Fred. That looks real nice, Homie.


Thanks bro :h5:


Skim said:


> DAMN FRED THAT TRAILER WHAT MY CLUB NEED FOR VEGAS, WERE TIRED OF 3 TRUCKS PULLIN TRAILER WE COULD SAVE ON GAS. WHAT DO THOSE GO FOR?


Would be perfect for Vegas...I got this one used from one of my homeboys for cheap. I think a new one is like 7 or 8 grand


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Looking good homie :h5:


GOOD LOOKING MEANS ALOT HOMIE



Skim said:


> THATS WHATS UP


TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO TO THE SIDE'S,TRUNK,HOOD THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## Skim

P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD LOOKING MEANS ALOT HOMIE
> 
> TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO DO TO THE SIDE'S,TRUNK,HOOD THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


If it were me i would cap off the side pillars like you did the top. ride it like that until you decide how you want to do the rest.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> If it were me i would cap off the side pillars like you did the top. ride it like that until you decide how you want to do the rest.


:h5:


----------



## jjfrom713

Bump for all the riders,coast to coast block to blocc


----------



## Daddy ooo

Way back in the day. Back then the only place that sold these Mags was Mexican Deli,s


----------



## Daddy ooo

These was sold only at the low rider events back in the day. At least that,s were I bought my first one at. No web sites back then. It was all word of mouth, spread the word.Fellow the pack.


----------



## Daddy ooo

One of Daddy O,s Hoe,s


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 629735
> One of Daddy O,s Hoe,s


YEA SHE SEXY BIG HOMIE, WHAT YEAR?


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> YEA SHE SEXY BIG HOMIE, WHAT YEAR?


 This one is a 05 the first year of the short body's. I always had a thing for Vette,s this is my 4th one. Bought this one in 04 the day after I retired.


----------



## payfred

From the picnic today...

Hauling heavy weight out there









Pumping some diesel









Made it safely thank God


----------



## payfred

Unloading...

















Heading down to the spot to represent


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

payfred said:


> Unloading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading down to the spot to represent


Lookin real good Brothas.


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Unloading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading down to the spot to represent


:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Unloading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading down to the spot to represent


:h5:LOOKING GOOD HOMIE IM IN LOVE WITH THA 4


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> This one is a 05 the first year of the short body's. I always had a thing for Vette,s this is my 4th one. Bought this one in 04 the day after I retired.


WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## TrueOGcadi

payfred said:


> From the picnic today...
> 
> Hauling heavy weight out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumping some diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it safely thank God


Big balls for having both your rides on the same trailer!!!!! don’t know if i would be down with that!!!! glad it turned out cool


----------



## Skim

damn fred yall shut it down huh!


----------



## Daddy ooo

chocolate dip


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


 burnt orange


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Unloading...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading down to the spot to represent


 Nice pic,s Fred :thumbsup: Cool ass trailer


----------



## plague

TOOK THIS OUT TODAY HAD ISLEY BROTHERS PLAYIN ON THE 8 TRACK


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> From the picnic today...
> 
> Hauling heavy weight out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumping some diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it safely thank God


NICE LINE UP


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> TOOK THIS OUT TODAY HAD ISLEY BROTHERS PLAYIN ON THE 8 TRACK


 very nice and clean O G


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

payfred said:


> From the picnic today...
> 
> Hauling heavy weight out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumping some diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it safely thank God


BJ and the bear up in this muthafucker!!!


----------



## payfred

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Lookin real good Brothas.





CadillacTom said:


> :thumbsup:





P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:LOOKING GOOD HOMIE IM IN LOVE WITH THA 4


Thank you my brotha!



TrueOGcadi said:


> Big balls for having both your rides on the same trailer!!!!! don’t know if i would be down with that!!!! glad it turned out cool





Daddy ooo said:


> Nice pic,s Fred :thumbsup: Cool ass trailer





plague said:


> NICE LINE UP


Thanks fam I appreciate the love :h5:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> damn fred yall shut it down huh!


We tryin homie 


USO-ORLANDO said:


> BJ and the bear up in this muthafucker!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

plague said:


> TOOK THIS OUT TODAY HAD ISLEY BROTHERS PLAYIN ON THE 8 TRACK


CLEAN ASS FUK :h5:


----------



## payfred

TrueOGcadi said:


> Big balls for having both your rides on the same trailer!!!!! don’t know if i would be down with that!!!! glad it turned out cool


I pray to the Big Man upstairs everytime I hit the road :thumbsup:

I'm like a pro whipping turns wit that big ass trailer now though LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 630593


:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 630934
> View attachment 630935
> View attachment 630936
> View attachment 630937
> View attachment 630940
> View attachment 630941


Beautiful cars homie!! :h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Nice pics


----------



## jjfrom713

Really kool pics


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 629735
> One of Daddy O,s Hoe,s


Nice maybe when I grow up...



payfred said:


> From the picnic today...
> 
> Hauling heavy weight out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumping some diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it safely thank God


 Looks fun Fred glad ya'll made it safely!



Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 631337


 OMG my dream ride. one day... GOt some work done since the weather broke, got some seats switched out of my 77 into my homie jermaines 93 Fleetwood, his were shot, and put most my 79's interio rinto the 77 just mocking up then its time to dye, put new carpet. A lot of bs fitting, putting lil odds an dends back wher ethey belong, wiring 79 stuff to work in the 77, just dumb stuff. Even got the courtesy buzzer/dinger working along with the interior lights. Car was pretty gutted when I got ahold of it, nothing worked either. Everybody from lil Gucci john to my daughter helped.. lolz check out my topic for pics! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/355377-ride-w-lowridingmike-5.html


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Man ya boy got stuck in the mud today. What a pain in the ass that was!


Should've had a horse trailor like the Viagra commercial.


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Should've had a horse trailor like the Viagra commercial.


LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:





payfred said:


> Beautiful cars homie!! :h5:


:thumbsup:


regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


jjfrom713 said:


> Really kool pics


:thumbsup:


Lowridingmike said:


> Nice maybe when I grow up...
> 
> Looks fun Fred glad ya'll made it safely!
> 
> OMG my dream ride. one day... GOt some work done since the weather broke, got some seats switched out of my 77 into my homie jermaines 93 Fleetwood, his were shot, and put most my 79's interio rinto the 77 just mocking up then its time to dye, put new carpet. A lot of bs fitting, putting lil odds an dends back wher ethey belong, wiring 79 stuff to work in the 77, just dumb stuff. Even got the courtesy buzzer/dinger working along with the interior lights. Car was pretty gutted when I got ahold of it, nothing worked either. Everybody from lil Gucci john to my daughter helped.. lolz check out my topic for pics! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/355377-ride-w-lowridingmike-5.html


 looking good Mike. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: Also what a beautiful lil one u have there youngster.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> looking good Mike. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: Also what a beautiful lil one u have there youngster.


Thanks ya'll that's been my ace boom buddy since day one!


----------



## umlolo

Daddy ooo you showing in Fresno in August?


----------



## Daddy ooo

umlolo said:


> Daddy ooo you showing in Fresno in August?


Yeah I plan on hitting that show. Didn't show at all last year making a lot changes should be ready by then:thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

OOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!! Made my last payment on the Fleetwood Limo. One owner Presidential. Now gotta drive up there or get it shipped. Then Cut and Juice.


----------



## jjfrom713

Nice indeed


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> OOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!! Made my last payment on the Fleetwood Limo. One owner Presidential. Now gotta drive up there or get it shipped. Then Cut and Juice.
> View attachment 631831


That bitch should lay real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

payfred said:


> From the picnic today...
> 
> Hauling heavy weight out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumping some diesel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it safely thank God


You doing tha damn thang homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> That bitch should lay real nice :thumbsup:


It deserves juice. Good wheels. Nardi streering. Titanium. And too many screens. Interior is perfect no need to touch. And almost forgot. Sounds for them oldies. 80s funk and the wayback slow tunes.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cobrakarate said:


> OOOOOOOOHHHHH!!!! Made my last payment on the Fleetwood Limo. One owner Presidential. Now gotta drive up there or get it shipped. Then Cut and Juice.
> View attachment 631831


:h5:


----------



## payfred

pitbull166 said:


> You doing tha damn thang homie!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks my brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

What up homie's. some pic's from our lil get down in the park yesterday


----------



## Daddy ooo

Cool way to start the season TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 633154
> View attachment 633155
> View attachment 633156
> View attachment 633157
> View attachment 633158


NICE PICS BIG HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## 86 Limited

that go down in Land Park?


----------



## Daddy ooo

86 Limited said:


> that go down in Land Park?


 yes sir sure did


----------



## cobrakarate

aaagghhhh!!!!! page 666


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 633294
> View attachment 633295


Good look.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yes sir sure did


Nice pics Old Dogg .


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cobrakarate said:


> aaagghhhh!!!!! page 666


hno:


----------



## payfred

Nice pics Daddy ooo!!

TTT sup brothas :wave:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Nice pics Daddy ooo!!
> 
> TTT sup brothas :wave:


WUTT IT DEW HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Mr. Scotty




----------



## Rag Ryda

Picnic pics lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Mr. Scotty said:


> View attachment 634878


 :thumbsup: cool pic,s. It that time of the year


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Mr. Scotty said:


> View attachment 634881


Nice.


----------



## cobrakarate

559 miles on one tank of Gas. Greyhound to Kansas city -- great drive back. Only $105 dollars in gas. Now I'm broke. lol Jus playing. money saved on Gas goes to juice N wheels. I'm a happy father of a 22ft 4500lb baby.


----------



## CadillacTom

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 635412
> 559 miles on one tank of Gas. Greyhound to Kansas city -- great drive back. Only $105 dollars in gas. Now I'm broke. lol Jus playing. money saved on Gas goes to juice N wheels. I'm a happy father of a 22ft 4500lb baby.


Can't wait to see that girl all dressed up.


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> View attachment 635412
> 559 miles on one tank of Gas. Greyhound to Kansas city -- great drive back. Only $105 dollars in gas. Now I'm broke. lol Jus playing. money saved on Gas goes to juice N wheels. I'm a happy father of a 22ft 4500lb baby.


 Congratulations on your ride getting home Cobra. Now the fun of hooking her ass up can begin. I've never seen one of those on the dance floor this is going to be interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> Congratulations on your ride getting home Cobra. Now the fun of hooking her ass up can begin. I've never seen one of those on the dance floor this is going to be interesting. :thumbsup:


yes sir and thank you. just want to get this car blessed. Hope to get the inside done first while getting the right guys to help me cut this car out. the interior is perfect but it needs some limo luxuries. screens --dash dvds -- headrest monitors. led lights galore. then look for the right shoes and socks. Zeniths or Daytons. I did decide to get 2 pair. one bigger for long trips. if you go with 13s then expect to stop at every gas station. then some smaller wheels for crusin. gotta find me a Nardi steering wheel too. Grill and Yes a Wheel kit for the trunk. all that old school hard to find stuff can come during the summer. color bar ect. God is good.


----------



## Psta

looks like Will Land park!


Daddy ooo said:


> What up homie's. some pic's from our lil get down in the park yesterday
> View attachment 633142
> View attachment 633143
> View attachment 633144
> View attachment 633145
> View attachment 633146


----------



## payfred

From a few years ago...kids done got big since


----------



## jjfrom713

payfred said:


> From a few years ago...kids done got big since


Nice family pic brother fred


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> From a few years ago...kids done got big since


Great looking family Fred. I truly love to see a young man holding down his family and still manage to do what he loves. That whats up homie. What more can a mutha fucka ask for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> yes sir and thank you. just want to get this car blessed. Hope to get the inside done first while getting the right guys to help me cut this car out. the interior is perfect but it needs some limo luxuries. screens --dash dvds -- headrest monitors. led lights galore. then look for the right shoes and socks. Zeniths or Daytons. I did decide to get 2 pair. one bigger for long trips. if you go with 13s then expect to stop at every gas station. then some smaller wheels for crusin. gotta find me a Nardi steering wheel too. Grill and Yes a Wheel kit for the trunk. all that old school hard to find stuff can come during the summer. color bar ect. God is good.


 The Nardi steering wheel. that,s something I wasn't familiar with until I tuned in to this site. I looked it up and I have to say those are some Bad ass steering wheels. Would look real nice in your ride.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

ya brother daDDY OOO , nardi steering wheels are top self to any lowrider very stylish


----------



## Daddy ooo

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> ya brother daDDY OOO , nardi steering wheels are top self to any lowrider very stylish


That goe,s to show you can teach a old dog a new trick. I've always stuck to the original steering wheels. Or the Donuts we used back in the day. Sometimes us older Lowriders can get stuck in our old ways.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> That goe,s to show you can teach a old dog a new trick. I've always stuck to the original steering wheels. Or the Donuts we used back in the day. Sometimes us older Lowriders can get stuck in our old ways.


You got that right .


----------



## P.E. PREZ

GOOD MORNING BROTHAS HAVE A SAFE DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You got that right .


What,s up OG


P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD MORNING BROTHAS HAVE A SAFE DAY :thumbsup:


 You have a great day also my brotha


----------



## payfred

jjfrom713 said:


> Nice family pic brother fred


Thanks J preciate it homie



Daddy ooo said:


> Great looking family Fred. I truly love to see a young man holding down his family and still manage to do what he loves. That whats up homie. What more can a mutha fucka ask for. :thumbsup:


Thanks Daddy ooo its true I really am blessed. It can be tricky sometimes juggling work & family all while trying to lowride. Somehow I've been getting it done though. Thanks to God...not to sound all religious and what not, but I'm hella thankful


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> From a few years ago...kids done got big since


great pic homie


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

payfred said:


> Thanks J preciate it homie
> 
> 
> Thanks Daddy ooo its true I really am blessed. It can be tricky sometimes juggling work & family all while trying to lowride. Somehow I've been getting it done though. Thanks to God...not to sound all religious and what not, but I'm hella thankful


Well Fred, It looks like your Doing the Do :thumbsup:.


----------



## Skim

off to LA to get shot for Lowrider Magazine. Last minute cleaning before the long trip west then stop and show the car in Phoenix on the way home. Been working the past couple months straight tryna get this thing ready. All I have left is the hydraulics.











Hopefully all goes well. its been work non stop for the past several months to meet this deadline.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Damn Skim that looks niiicccceee.Typical Majestics ride uffin:.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> off to LA to get shot for Lowrider Magazine. Last minute cleaning before the long trip west then stop and show the car in Phoenix on the way home. Been working the past couple months straight tryna get this thing ready. All I have left is the hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all goes well. its been work non stop for the past several months to meet this deadline.


CLEAN SKIM CONGRATS HOMIE :h5:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Amazing ride bro.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> off to LA to get shot for Lowrider Magazine. Last minute cleaning before the long trip west then stop and show the car in Phoenix on the way home. Been working the past couple months straight tryna get this thing ready. All I have left is the hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all goes well. its been work non stop for the past several months to meet this deadline.


badass ride and have a safe road trip and good luck in phoenix


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim,s car is a straight up no cut no cut jaw dropping dream car. Amazing car. Hopefully you'll bring it to Vegas in october. Would love to see it in real life.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> Skim,s car is a straight up no cut no cut jaw dropping dream car. Amazing car. Hopefully you'll bring it to Vegas in october. Would love to see it in real life.


x2


----------



## 187PURE

*Updates:* Just put in another transmission and driveshaft. The shaft doesn't vibrate because the bushing was shot in the other tranny. I changed it just in case it had other internal problems (it blew out the front seal). new rear and drolics in the back. Primo head bastard jacked me for my alpine and clarion eq, so I replaced both with new ones. Then Todd came all the way to Philly and blessed a ***** with some clean chinas. Pix or it didn't happen? :no: ... To many haters on layitlow (lol). I'll wait until the mission is complete. Shiat, the hogg dun came a long way. Stay tuned yall....


----------



## 187PURE

*187PURE and the homie TODD from Goodtimes Car Club







*


----------



## Mr. Scotty

so


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup Brothers its been a while since I've been up In here Hope all is well


----------



## P.E. PREZ

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup Brothers its been a while since I've been up In here Hope all is well


WUTT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ttt for skim & the homie strictly Mike reppon for the TEXAS PEEPS


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup Brothers its been a while since I've been up In here Hope all is well


:wave:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


>


Is that ZUESS,A OG FOR REAL


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Is that ZUESS,A OG FOR REAL


mr.blvd :nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> off to LA to get shot for Lowrider Magazine. Last minute cleaning before the long trip west then stop and show the car in Phoenix on the way home. Been working the past couple months straight tryna get this thing ready. All I have left is the hydraulics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all goes well. its been work non stop for the past several months to meet this deadline.


THIS IS FLAWLESS AND IMPECCABLE. IS THIS SHOW FOR ONLY, OR WILL YOU CRUISE IT?.. JUST SEEMS SINFUL TO TOUCH THE STREETS.. THEM STREETS CAN BE A DEVIL ON ALL THAT NICE CHROME


----------



## 187PURE

AND SPEAKING OF CHROME.. I NEED ME SOME NEW UPPERS, 2 INCH EXTENSION. MINE ARE 4 YEARS OLD.. BOUT THAT TIME. THE BOTTOMS STILL LOOK GOOD.. ANYBODY?


----------



## Mr. Scotty

you got money right now or you bullshittin'?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Mr. Scotty said:


> you got money right now or you bullshittin'?


id say the second one as always :rimshot:


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> THIS IS FLAWLESS AND IMPECCABLE. IS THIS SHOW FOR ONLY, OR WILL YOU CRUISE IT?.. JUST SEEMS SINFUL TO TOUCH THE STREETS.. THEM STREETS CAN BE A DEVIL ON ALL THAT NICE CHROME


show only hell....its got to hit the streets, no trailer queens ova here


----------



## P.E. PREZ

SLOWLY COMING BACK TOGETHER


----------



## 187PURE

Mr. Scotty said:


> you got money right now or you bullshittin'?


oh you know I don't play no games


----------



## 187PURE

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> id say the second one as always :rimshot:


ay my man, we don't do that negativity on my thread.. take that shit to another one


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> show only hell....its got to hit the streets, no trailer queens ova here


lol I heard that


----------



## 187PURE

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 637518
> View attachment 637519
> View attachment 637520
> View attachment 637521
> SLOWLY COMING BACK TOGETHER


LOOKING GOOOOOOD (In my Freddy Prince voice, from Chico and the man )


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> LOOKING GOOOOOOD (In my Freddy Prince voice, from Chico and the man )


THANKS HOMIE uffin::420:


----------



## jjfrom713

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 637518
> View attachment 637519
> View attachment 637520
> View attachment 637521
> SLOWLY COMING BACK TOGETHER


whay yr is this car its hella clean though brother


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 637518
> View attachment 637519
> View attachment 637520
> View attachment 637521
> SLOWLY COMING BACK TOGETHER


Nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

jjfrom713 said:


> whay yr is this car its hella clean though brother


THANKS HOMIE IT'S A 96



Daddy ooo said:


> Nice and clean :thumbsup:


GOOD LOOKING OUT O.G. :h5:


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 637518
> View attachment 637519
> View attachment 637520
> View attachment 637521
> SLOWLY COMING BACK TOGETHER


Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Hell yeah :thumbsup:


WUTT UP HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Mr. Scotty

***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Scotty

187PURE said:


> oh you know I don't play no games


***** please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE

Hahaha


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP HOMIE :h5:


Chillen homie gearing up for the big show out here


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Chillen homie gearing up for the big show out here


That's right homie you and the family be safe on your trip :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Have a safe Sunday my brothas. And have a good day of tippin :nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> Have a safe Sunday my brothas. And have a good day of tippin :nicoderm:


You too my Brotha. My homie,s from Duke,s CC is giving a Show n Shine today. Should be a cool get down.


----------



## Daddy ooo

I was digging this 64 with cruiser skirts yesterday


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

My home boys bike


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> My home boys bike
> View attachment 639310
> View attachment 639311
> View attachment 639315


:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

check hogg out yall brother was clean! Congrats Hogg on being inducted into the National OG Lowrider Hall Of fame:thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> check hogg out yall brother was clean! Congrats Hogg on being abducted into the National OG Lowrider Hall Of fame:thumbsup:


rockin that suit and tie.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> check hogg out yall brother was clean! Congrats Hogg on being inducted into the National OG Lowrider Hall Of fame:thumbsup:


 :facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Old School 3 piece with a Godfather Brim.What them youngsta's know about that Daddy ooo.If you could see his shoe's I'll bet they were Stacy Adams .


----------



## cobrakarate

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Old School 3 piece with a Godfather Brim.What them youngsta's know about that Daddy ooo.If you could see his shoe's I'll bet they were Stacy Adams .


gotta be S.A.'s.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cobrakarate said:


> gotta be S.A.'s.


:yes:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> check hogg out yall brother was clean! Congrats Hogg on being inducted into the National OG Lowrider Hall Of fame:thumbsup:


CONGRATS TO THE HOIME YOUNG HOGG,WELL OLD HOGG NOW


----------



## oldsoul

Lookin' real clean....


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Old School 3 piece with a Godfather Brim.What them youngsta's know about that Daddy ooo.If you could see his shoe's I'll bet they were Stacy Adams .


 You know how we do gate. You see Mr. Hogg got that OG swag going too. That,s some OG Lowrider Pimp shit rite there youngsters Lol. Congratulations Mr. Hogg


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> check hogg out yall brother was clean! Congrats Hogg on being inducted into the National OG Lowrider Hall Of fame:thumbsup:


just talking to hogg this weekend in Az. still cool as always lol


----------



## Skim

we made it back. I took 1st place full custom 60s convertibles in Phoenix on saturday so it was a busy but good week. Photo shoot took 6 hours, I had no idea it takes that long to shoot a car. from the lowrider magazine photoshoot









and hit the streets afterwards. Gotta hit the streets


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> we made it back. I took 1st place full custom 60s convertibles in Phoenix on saturday so it was a busy but good week. Photo shoot took 6 hours, I had no idea it takes that long to shoot a car. from the lowrider magazine photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hit the streets afterwards. Gotta hit the streets


CONGRATS HOMIE, THE 60 IS CLEAN AS FUCC


----------



## Ole School 97

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 637518
> View attachment 637519
> View attachment 637520
> View attachment 637521
> SLOWLY COMING BACK TOGETHER


Lookin general hospital clean...


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> we made it back. I took 1st place full custom 60s convertibles in Phoenix on saturday so it was a busy but good week. Photo shoot took 6 hours, I had no idea it takes that long to shoot a car. from the lowrider magazine photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hit the streets afterwards. Gotta hit the streets




congrats on the shoot skim:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

:facepalm:


Skim said:


> we made it back. I took 1st place full custom 60s convertibles in Phoenix on saturday so it was a busy but good week. Photo shoot took 6 hours, I had no idea it takes that long to shoot a car. from the lowrider magazine photoshoot
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hit the streets afterwards. Gotta hit the streets


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Ole School 97 said:


> Lookin general hospital clean...


THANKS HOMIE :h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Skim said:


> we made it back. I took 1st place full custom 60s convertibles in Phoenix on saturday so it was a busy but good week. Photo shoot took 6 hours, I had no idea it takes that long to shoot a car. from the lowrider magazine photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hit the streets afterwards. Gotta hit the streets


Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> check hogg out yall brother was clean! Congrats Hogg on being inducted into the National OG Lowrider Hall Of fame:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Skim said:


> we made it back. I took 1st place full custom 60s convertibles in Phoenix on saturday so it was a busy but good week. Photo shoot took 6 hours, I had no idea it takes that long to shoot a car. from the lowrider magazine photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hit the streets afterwards. Gotta hit the streets


Congrats Skim...That 60's is on point wit it.


----------



## payfred




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:sprint::inout:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:420::nicoderm:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Congrats Skim!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAVE A SAFE SUNDAY RIDERS


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## jjfrom713

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 642004
> View attachment 642005
> View attachment 642006
> View attachment 642007
> View attachment 642008


nice pics daddyooo


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## payfred




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 642004
> View attachment 642005
> View attachment 642006
> View attachment 642007
> View attachment 642008





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 642457
> View attachment 642465


that 60 and rag deuce killin it!



payfred said:


>


nice pic fred ! lookin good out there brother!


----------



## regal ryda

Sup ridas, a few pics of my homies and me rides from the 5 de mayo show here
My and my club brotha Lamark both to 1st in our classes


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Sup ridas, a few pics of my homies and me rides from the 5 de mayo show here
> My and my club brotha Lamark both to 1st in our classes


Looks great mikey!! all of yall brothers are ridin clean!:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Sup ridas, a few pics of my homies and me rides from the 5 de mayo show here
> My and my club brotha Lamark both to 1st in our classes


 Congraulations t the both of you homies. Them rides is looking bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Sup ridas, a few pics of my homies and me rides from the 5 de mayo show here
> My and my club brotha Lamark both to 1st in our classes


LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE,THOSE WHEELS:worship:


----------



## regal ryda

Thanks fellas I'm just glad I got to hang with the homies


----------



## Skim

regal ryda said:


> Thanks fellas I'm just glad I got to hang with the homies


DUECE IS LOOKING COLD MIKE


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> DUECE IS LOOKING COLD MIKE


thanks brotha its got some more I can do but I'm happy overall


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> that 60 and rag deuce killin it!
> 
> nice pic fred ! lookin good out there brother!


Thanks my brother!


----------



## payfred

NT always got it goin on!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Cars looking good Bruthas.


----------



## regal ryda

I think ALL of us are puttin it down with our riders bikes cars and all


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lookin good brothas! Top notch rides too, no buckets here..


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> I think ALL of us are puttin it down with our riders bikes cars and all


And that,s what up. Brotha,s from around the country giving each other support. I love it :facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

*brothers putting it down;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;*


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

As-salamu alaykum,

Glad to see all my black brothers holding it down. Just remember every brother ain't a brother (directed at the ***** with no direction, you know who you are)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> As-salamu alaykum,
> 
> Glad to see all my black brothers holding it down. Just remember every brother ain't a brother (directed at the ***** with no direction, you know who you are)
> 
> :thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Yes my brother, you know them *****. The one's dating/marrying/having kids with the devil aren't my brothers. A black man needs a real strong black woman, not some cave bitch. The ***** that shuck and jive and watch that Tyler Perry filth aren't my brothers. 

Get educated, read the teachings of the Honorable Elijah Muhammad.. KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!!


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

RIP to Malcolm Shabazz, Malcom X'S grandson. I'll be praying to Allah for all our brothers that we lost, and are losing that are currently mentally dead with all that coonery and buffonery.


http://www.amsterdamnews.com/news/n...cle_5f2334f2-b8eb-11e2-93b2-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Hydrohype

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo if they ever go back to 8-tracks I got us covered Big Homie .












[/video]





















I went through this faze a few years ago when i first cut the glasshouse! then I started playing other shit when I was dating different woman.. (they were usually younger than me) 
Now Im buy myself, and i got a rag top a month ago, this is all I am playing while when i ever I roll!












( the white 68 about 18 years ago)















Lucky to have anything, and to be alive after all these years.. R.I.P to all our folks and loved one's who have passed over!


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


BEANPIE MY BROTHA?? :rimshot:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:uh:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> [/video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through this faze a few years ago when i first cut the glasshouse! then I started playing other shit when I was dating different woman.. (they were usually younger than me)
> Now Im buy myself, and i got a rag top a month ago, this is all I am playing while when i ever I roll!
> View attachment 644594
> View attachment 644595
> ( the white 68 about 18 years ago)
> View attachment 644596
> 
> View attachment 644597
> 
> 
> Lucky to have anything, and to be alive after all these years.. R.I.P to all our folks and loved one's who have passed over!


 Great music and nice rides O G. I feel lucky to be here too my brother.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> BEANPIE MY BROTHA?? :rimshot:


 I wish I did have a bean pie about now. When me and my brothers was young kids in the 70,s that was one of our first jobs. Selling bean pie,s on the street,s of Oakland Ca. We used to spend all the proceeds on puff sleeve shirts and apple hats. What you,s no about that,,, Trying to look like the JACKSON 5 lol


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> I wish I did have a bean pie about now. When me and my brothers was young kids in the 70,s that was one of our first jobs. Selling bean pie,s on the street,s of Oakland Ca. We used to spend all the proceeds on puff sleeve shirts and apple hats. What you,s no about that,,, Trying to look like the JACKSON 5 lol


 ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! What was dude's name in the Fat Albert cartoon? (not the Rudy hat)!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Great music and nice rides O G. I feel lucky to be here too my brother.


It's the right attitude to have,, No matter what all the other ballers say? I may not can do what other's do?

But Im still a rich man! ( Diamond in the back, sun roof top digging the scene ) yall know the rest!:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> I wish I did have a bean pie about now. When me and my brothers was young kids in the 70,s that was one of our first jobs. Selling bean pie,s on the street,s of Oakland Ca. We used to spend all the proceeds on puff sleeve shirts and apple hats. What you,s no about that,,, Trying to look like the JACKSON 5 lol


I been outta LA for a while now, but when I was comin up them dudes would be all over the place slangin bean pies and newspapers. Runnin all up to our car & shit when we be at a red light in traffic LOL


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

regal ryda said:


> Sup ridas, a few pics of my homies and me rides from the 5 de mayo show here
> My and my club brotha Lamark both to 1st in our classes


Badass duece!


----------



## regal ryda

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Badass duece!


Thanks homie :thumbsup:

Whats happening fellas :wave:


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Thanks homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats happening fellas :wave:


 What it do Bro. This is my first time seeing your 62 mike. Very nice Deuce. I've alway liked that color on a Chevy. I can,t remember ever seeing that color on a deuce. Great color choice. It collaborates very well with the gold Dayton's.


----------



## regal ryda

Thanks Brett, its actually a factory color but it did tie the wheels to the car like I wanted I was gonna go Anniversary Gold but I think that woulda been too dark, imma hit you you on monday bout some bike stuff too


these are mine and my brothas deuces


----------



## Hydrohype

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Brett, its actually a factory color but it did tie the wheels to the car like I wanted I was gonna go Anniversary Gold but I think that woulda been too dark, imma hit you you on monday bout some bike stuff too
> 
> 
> these are mine and my brothas deuces


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Brett, its actually a factory color but it did tie the wheels to the car like I wanted I was gonna go Anniversary Gold but I think that woulda been too dark, imma hit you you on monday bout some bike stuff too
> 
> 
> these are mine and my brothas deuces


Nice looking deuce,s Bro. Yeah give me a holla on the bike tip. I've made a lot of final changes almost done. Got some cool shit for sale.


----------



## Daddy ooo

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all my brothers Mom,s, wive,s and girl friends. You homie,s have a great and safe day.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all my brothers Mom,s, wive,s and girl friends. You homie,s have a great and safe day.


My Mom Thanks you .


----------



## P.E. PREZ

regal ryda said:


> Thanks homie :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats happening fellas :wave:


:wave: WUTT IT DEW :biggrin:



regal ryda said:


> Thanks Brett, its actually a factory color but it did tie the wheels to the car like I wanted I was gonna go Anniversary Gold but I think that woulda been too dark, imma hit you you on monday bout some bike stuff too
> 
> 
> these are mine and my brothas deuces


BAD ASS PIC HOMIE



Daddy ooo said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all my brothers Mom,s, wive,s and girl friends. You homie,s have a great and safe day.


X2


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

Daddy ooo said:


> HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all my brothers Mom,s, wive,s and girl friends. You homie,s have a great and safe day.


:h5:

Good morning my brothers, As-salamu alaykum!

Take today to celebrate and thank god's gift the black woman. Sadly many of our brothers mothers took the role of being both the father and the mother. I see ton's of our so called brothers taking every opportunity they get to talk bad about our women. Those are the ***** out there putting some demonic devil bitch on a pedestal. 
That's the self-hate, respect and be good to not only your mother, but those around you. 

Have a great, stay positive and reflect on today. :thumbsup:


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

As-salamu alaykum,

I wanna pay my respects to all the brothers and sisters that were harmed during this http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/13/justice/louisiana-shooting shooting yesterday. 

We as a people must come together, stop this violence on one another. Read some books my brothers, get educated and teach the youth. Stop the coonery and buffoonery!!


----------



## cobrakarate

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Brett, its actually a factory color but it did tie the wheels to the car like I wanted I was gonna go Anniversary Gold but I think that woulda been too dark, imma hit you you on monday bout some bike stuff too
> 
> 
> these are mine and my brothas deuces


ive been tryin to find tommys customs. Number location in killeen.


----------



## cripn8ez

regal ryda said:


> Thanks Brett, its actually a factory color but it did tie the wheels to the car like I wanted I was gonna go Anniversary Gold but I think that woulda been too dark, imma hit you you on monday bout some bike stuff too
> 
> 
> these are mine and my brothas deuces


Is that my bros tommy shop n tx looks like it anyway nice didn't he just paint the wagon


----------



## cobrakarate

cripn8ez said:


> Is that my bros tommy shop n tx looks like it anyway nice didn't he just paint the wagon


pm me with number to shop


----------



## regal ryda

cobrakarate said:


> ive been tryin to find tommys customs. Number location in killeen.


its on S Ft Hood st past the nightclubs


cripn8ez said:


> Is that my bros tommy shop n tx looks like it anyway nice didn't he just paint the wagon


Yessssir you know it sup wit it Sno


cobrakarate said:


> pm me with number to shop


PM sent


----------



## cripn8ez

regal ryda said:


> its on S Ft Hood st past the nightclubs
> 
> Yessssir you know it sup wit it Sno
> 
> PM sent


Fo sho he gets down I need come out there again soon stay low homies


----------



## 187PURE

I DROPPED DOWN FROM 16" STROKES TO 14" STROKES WITH NO CHAINS, NOW MY SHIT DON'T SIT 3


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> I DROPPED DOWN FROM 16" STROKES TO 14" STROKES WITH NO CHAINS, NOW MY SHIT DON'T SIT 3


Try 14's with Shocks, I've got 12's and shocks and mine stands a 3 but then I got a X frame and I have to help it a lil bit


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> Try 14's with Shocks, I've got 12's and shocks and mine stands a 3 but then I got a X frame and I have to help it a lil bit


YEAH THAT'S WHY.. YOU HAVE AN X FRAME. I'MA JUST WELD THE CHAIN BRACKETS ON THE NEW REAR. WAS GONNA DO SHOCKS ANYWAY FOR A CUSHIER RIDE


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred




----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

:h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

Im planing a trip to TX to pic up my RAG so ill b C n sum u cats soon not sure when but will b soon yay yay 

Have a G day all


----------



## jjfrom713

cripn8ez said:


> Im planing a trip to TX to pic up my RAG so ill b C n sum u cats soon not sure when but will b soon yay yay
> 
> Have a G day all


What part of TX, I'M. IN HOUSTON. BE SAFE BROTHER


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

What do my brothers think about the blantant racism on this site?


----------



## Daddy ooo

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> What do my brothers think about the blantant racism on this site?


I think only Cowards make Racist remark on the Internet. Therefore I try not to pay that shit any mind. More then likely the cowards that's hiding behind the key board typing that hate is a short fat fuck that can't bust a grape. I'm from the Old School house. If you can't say it to a man,s face then don't say it. But Cowards will be Coward


----------



## jjfrom713

Daddy ooo said:


> I think only Cowards make Racist remark on the Internet. Therefore I try not to pay that shit any mind. More then likely the cowards that's hiding behind the key board typing that hate is a short fat fuck that can't bust a grape. I'm from the Old School house. If you can't say it to a man,s face then don't say it. But Cowards will be Coward


2x daddyooo


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

Daddy ooo said:


> I think only Cowards make Racist remark on the Internet. Therefore I try not to pay that shit any mind. More then likely the cowards that's hiding behind the key board typing that hate is a short fat fuck that can't bust a grape. I'm from the Old School house. If you can't say it to a man,s face then don't say it. But Cowards will be Coward


:h5:

I agree my brother, I apologize that I seem to preach on here. The moment I picked up a book and got educated and changed my life was the best thing I've ever done.

I'm getting back into lowriding, missed it :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

jjfrom713 said:


> 2x daddyooo


what you got there JJ


----------



## Daddy ooo

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> :h5:
> 
> I agree my brother, I apologize that I seem to preach on here. The moment I picked up a book and got educated and changed my life was the best thing I've ever done.
> 
> I'm getting back into lowriding, missed it :thumbsup:


 That,s cool my Brotha I know where your coming from. Come on back to the game of Low Ridin homie. Tuning in on this thread will give you a lot of motivation. We be kickin some straight up Low Rider type shit up in here. If you have some Pic,s of yo old rides post them up Triple Darkness.


----------



## cripn8ez

jjfrom713 said:


> What part of TX, I'M. IN HOUSTON. BE SAFE BROTHER


Not going that far i b n dallas area amerilo area i mean thanx bro all have a G day


Fucc racisum lol im a italian brutha so it means nothing to me as long as ur a man and hold ur own i can dig it

Cowards r cowards cuz the just r hahahah cuz thats all the have but to b real most cats on here fake the funk dont even know what real is they just saw it n a movie or video lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

somebody trollin..... Sup ya'll long time no posts..  Domestic issues at home, had to move for a while to die shit down and until my b/m moved outta my apt so its been slow. Car DID get into a mechanics recently and is getting motor work done, it'll be running good hopefully before the end of th emonth tryna get it tight fir this car show..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> somebody trollin..... Sup ya'll long time no posts..  Domestic issues at home, had to move for a while to die shit down and until my b/m moved outta my apt so its been slow. Car DID get into a mechanics recently and is getting motor work done, it'll be running good hopefully before the end of th emonth tryna get it tight fir this car show..


that what u get for reproducing with the white devil


----------



## 187PURE

KEEP CITY II CITY CAR CLUB IN YOUR PRAYERS.. THEY LOST A MEMBER. RIP BIG MEECH


----------



## Lowridingmike

ONE8SEVEN said:


> that what u get for reproducing with the white devil


QFT,



187PURE said:


> KEEP CITY II CITY CAR CLUB IN YOUR PRAYERS.. THEY LOST A MEMBER. RIP BIG MEECH


RIP to another fellow rider, may you and the many others we've lost ride peacefully into heaven's gates.... :angel:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> KEEP CITY II CITY CAR CLUB IN YOUR PRAYERS.. THEY LOST A MEMBER. RIP BIG MEECH


Rest in peace my Low Riding Brotha Big Meech. Another man,s dreams cut short


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

RIP!!


----------



## Mr. Scotty

so what


----------



## Mr. Scotty

187PURE said:


> I DROPPED DOWN FROM 16" STROKES TO 14" STROKES WITH NO CHAINS, NOW MY SHIT DON'T SIT 3


who cares it's still a bucket!!!!


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> I think only Cowards make Racist remark on the Internet. Therefore I try not to pay that shit any mind. More then likely the cowards that's hiding behind the key board typing that hate is a short fat fuck that can't bust a grape. I'm from the Old School house. If you can't say it to a man,s face then don't say it. But Cowards will be Coward


Exactly :thumbsup:

You're a wise man Daddy ooo I can tell


----------



## payfred

Mr. Scotty said:


> who cares it's still a bucket!!!!


That's fucked up man :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

Mr. Scotty said:


> who cares it's still a bucket!!!!


:roflmao: look at what the cat drug in.. this *****'s back


----------



## 187PURE

felt pretty good dipn the lac to work this morning. motor tite! was passing everybody on the freeway


----------



## 187PURE

SHOUT OUT TO THE CITY OF LYNWOOD (PALM & OAK)


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> felt pretty good dipn the lac to work this morning. motor tite! was passing everybody on the freeway


I drove mine to work today too


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> I drove mine to work today too


Yesterday I hollared at sum chick out the moonroof.. she came over to a ***** and said "baby I likes your style".. she dropped the 7 digits on a *****, oops I mean 10. lol damn I'm old


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Exactly :thumbsup:
> 
> You're a wise man Daddy ooo I can tell


 Thinks Fred. I'm just an Old Lowrider with a long list of Life lessens.


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> I drove mine to work today too


Man I can't wait to do that again one day.. My God it's been rough not having my baby passin foos on the e-way like I used to..


----------



## cripn8ez

Yea i pulled my two out today one at a time lol and picced my lil girl up from school n Kush86 hahaha teachers love it when i come n my riders i love the kids faces tho when i just post up on three


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lowridingmike said:


> somebody trollin..... Sup ya'll long time no posts..  Domestic issues at home, had to move for a while to die shit down and until my b/m moved outta my apt so its been slow. Car DID get into a mechanics recently and is getting motor work done, it'll be running good hopefully before the end of th emonth tryna get it tight fir this car show..


Keep your head up Mike, women come and go,but a good car can stay with you Forever .


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Thinks Fred. I'm just an Old Lowrider with a long list of Life lessens.


I can't wait to meet you face to face fam hopefully in Vegas maybe...


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Man I can't wait to do that again one day.. My God it's been rough not having my baby passin foos on the e-way like I used to..


Don't trip homie we all have our ups & downs just stay strong and I guarantee you'll bounce back stronger than ever


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Keep your head up Mike, women come and go,but a good car can stay with you Forever .


Gate that youngster ain't trying to here that. His nose is probably so wide open you could have a hopping contest in that Motha fucka lol. JK


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> I can't wait to meet you face to face fam hopefully in Vegas maybe...[/QUOTE
> Well I'll defiantly be in Vegas Fred my wife will be in Europe for two week at that time so ima be out there kickin it hard. And hopefully you can make. Have a couple of drink and a lap dance on me. Real talk


----------



## Lowridingmike

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Keep your head up Mike, women come and go,but a good car can stay with you Forever .


THanks, I really don't hardly even care bout my car nowadaywith everything going on, just got a good deal on the motor work I needed so took advantage. Plus being vp of my club even if lifes int eh shitter, still gotta set an example for the other ridahs try to have a fresh whip.. Responsibility sucks sometimes. lolz



payfred said:


> Don't trip homie we all have our ups & downs just stay strong and I guarantee you'll bounce back stronger than ever


 Hopefully, looking for a second job as we speak while I'm kidless to get lawyer fees and "do-me" $$$. Soon as my daughters back I'mma be tied down again...



Daddy ooo said:


> Gate that youngster ain't trying to here that. His nose is probably so wide open you could have a hopping contest in that Motha fucka lol. JK


 Dude, after all that's happened int eh last week my lifes a blur so I'm not catching "nose wide open".. If that means I'm prolly out fuckin a lot of bitches right now that I'm single.. answer is yes and no. I'm talking to quite a few chicks to be a real serious g/f but only have one hoe I been fuckin.. Keeps the dramam down keeping just one even if it is just to smash.. lolz THanks erbody for the comments and encouragement. thistopic is full of positive black lowriding encouragement and enlightenment that there IS brothas out here with families doing their thing legally and doing it to perfection.. Nothing but dope rides in here, proud guys youa'll set an excellent example for the younger generation...  :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Mike i feel ya on alot of that shit im going thru things also real riders do real shit homie ill b c n ya soon keep ur head up i try to hahaha myself shit is hard here disabled kids buyin new house plus 4 other kids body dont move like it use to at 42 hahaha plus im on crazy meds now for my anger issues lol stay focuzzed on things that mater to u bro cuz u can only do for u they way u know how u dig peace all and everyone stay aways from FAKE ASS SMILES


----------



## cripn8ez

Oh yea italians lowride also and like posative shit? Lol


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

Hope all my brothers have a trouble free and safe weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Hope all my brothers have a trouble free and safe weekend :thumbsup:


x2:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Hope all my brothers have a trouble free and safe weekend :thumbsup:


Same to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Oh yea italians lowride also and like posative shit? Lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Scotty

payfred said:


> That's fucked up man :roflmao:


it's the truth!!!!!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

wassup peeps


----------



## jjfrom713

regal ryda said:


> what you got there JJ


Just trying add pics


----------



## Daddy ooo

N.O.Bricks said:


> wassup peeps


 what's up folks


----------



## jjfrom713

Daddy ooo


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## payfred

Sup homies just got back from a show in SC that Obsession CC hosted. The 64 took best lowrider & I got 300 bucks  


That covered my whole trip!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Sup homies just got back from a show in SC that Obsession CC hosted. The 64 took best lowrider & I got 300 bucks
> 
> 
> That covered my whole trip!


congrats homie :h5:


----------



## N.O.Bricks

payfred said:


> Sup homies just got back from a show in SC that Obsession CC hosted. The 64 took best lowrider & I got 300 bucks
> 
> 
> That covered my whole trip!


:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Sup homies just got back from a show in SC that Obsession CC hosted. The 64 took best lowrider & I got 300 bucks
> 
> 
> That covered my whole trip!


 congrats homie. Extra cool winning the cash.


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Sup homies just got back from a show in SC that Obsession CC hosted. The 64 took best lowrider & I got 300 bucks
> 
> 
> That covered my whole trip!


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

Congrats payfred yo 64 is well built.indeed best in show an cash great


----------



## 187PURE

Mr. Scotty said:


> it's the truth!!!!!


my 4 door is long gone.. I got a 2 door fleetwood now. Got all this motor and drivetrain work done.. damn that mutha jumper ride tite!


----------



## 187PURE

Gotta hook these chains back up so I don't have to fight the car on three


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Gotta hook these chains back up so I don't have to fight the car on three


 u been Putin in some work over there 187 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> u been Putin in some work over there 187 :thumbsup:


Trying big homie trying.. had a run away motor this morning on my way to work. I just put them solenoids in too. Hopefully it's just the one that was hot


----------



## 187PURE

I was banging Booya Tribe and got hype lol


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> congrats homie :h5:





N.O.Bricks said:


> :h5:





Daddy ooo said:


> congrats homie. Extra cool winning the cash.





regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:





jjfrom713 said:


> Congrats payfred yo 64 is well built.indeed best in show an cash great


Thanks fam


----------



## payfred

Soon as I got back from the show I went to kick it wit a couple old timers


----------



## regal ryda

Looking good Fred :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Sup homies just got back from a show in SC that Obsession CC hosted. The 64 took best lowrider & I got 300 bucks
> 
> 
> That covered my whole trip!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Soon as I got back from the show I went to kick it wit a couple old timers


That's righteous, Fred.


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Soon as I got back from the show I went to kick it wit a couple old timers


 Love that trunk!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Fred be killin it.. Instead of two chainz we got TWO PLAQUES! Fred ya boy done got paid, coupe used to be color of mayonnaise, two lows, two kids, now yo feelins need a band Aid! lmao


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> Looking good Fred :thumbsup:





Skim said:


> :thumbsup:





CadillacTom said:


> That's righteous, Fred.





Hydrohype said:


> Love that trunk!


Preciate it brothas :h5:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Fred be killin it.. Instead of two chainz we got TWO PLAQUES! Fred ya boy done got paid, coupe used to be color of mayonnaise, two lows, two kids, now yo feelins need a band Aid! lmao


Mike you OUT THERE homie hahaha :bowrofl:


----------



## BlackDawg

ttt


----------



## jjfrom713

I know every one will have a good weekend, an get ya cruise on an if you off a 3day weekend get it in


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Mike you OUT THERE homie hahaha :bowrofl:


LMAo


----------



## Lowridingmike

ANybody round for BBB come support us!!! THis party is gonna be project X type is free food and alcohol afterhop to see who the real kang is.. Lets do it!


----------



## payfred

TTT sup Brothas


----------



## cobrakarate

payfred said:


> TTT sup Brothas


where can we get this????????


----------



## jjfrom713

cobrakarate said:


> where can we get this????????


2x that


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> ANybody round for BBB come support us!!! THis party is gonna be project X type is free food and alcohol afterhop to see who the real kang is.. Lets do it!


 Dam free food and alcohol.....Now that what I call a cool ass Get Down. Good Luck on your performance young Mike.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo are you going to the Socios show in Sac on Sunday ?If I don't have to work I'll be there.I'II call to see where you at.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo are you going to the Socios show in Sac on Sunday ?If I don't have to work I'll be there.I'II call to see where you at.


 yes I will be there. Should be a good show as always


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yes I will be there. Should be a good show as always


I'll hit you up If I make it there .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I'll hit you up If I make it there .


 ok gate hope you can make it I,ll have some ice cold beer waiting


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> Dam free food and alcohol.....Now that what I call a cool ass Get Down. Good Luck on your performance young Mike.


THanks... Doing it for my club and the city, black white yellow brown we just wanna ride and boogie..


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

:thumbsup:


Daddy ooo said:


> ok gate hope you can make it I,ll have some ice cold beer waiting


----------



## payfred

cobrakarate said:


> where can we get this????????





jjfrom713 said:


> 2x that


FaceBook


----------



## Daddy ooo

Each year this show is getting bigger. Last year we registered over 400 cars. This year we anticipate it to be even bigger. Cool ass show u got to go.....u know


----------



## Daddy ooo

the remix


----------



## jjfrom713

I'm on fb where to go to get this tight


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

What's up Brother s?? You guys say a Prayer For OG Charles Clayton From Individuals Car Club , He went down on His Bike Yesterday and Is In the Hospital, keep him In your prayers...:angel:


----------



## cobrakarate

old pics from 2009












a little work done 2012-13


















got 3 more weeks for body work. the old man is slow but work magic. sad he is to sick to paint it. but bodywork and primer almost done. gotta find a great paint guy now. interior next. motor rebuilt and trans OK. Nobody knows how bad I want this thang finished. lol. Strickly Mike-- that trim pic is for you. bumper and grill at my house bro. lets get some CHROME.


----------



## cobrakarate

if you magnify that top pic on the right on my previous post you will see the rust ect where my bumper was on the left. 

he has to still finish the right side. a little welding and shaping. but now no more nastiness.












this pasenger side needed some good work. no rust but I think the car was hit on this side in the 70's. I could see bodywork from then. the guy I bought this from had it since 1963 and drove it till 98 when I got it from him.


----------



## Daddy ooo

​


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> What's up Brother s?? You guys say a Prayer For OG Charles Clayton From Individuals Car Club , He went down on His Bike Yesterday and Is In the Hospital, keep him In your prayers...:angel:


Sorry to hear this. I'll say a prayer for the brotha. God Bless


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> What's up Brother s?? You guys say a Prayer For OG Charles Clayton From Individuals Car Club , He went down on His Bike Yesterday and Is In the Hospital, keep him In your prayers...:angel:


damn :angel:


----------



## Skim

drove Killa Deal to the Majestix Picnic in Dallas today. OG 5.20s and LS1 engines are not a good combo but it works lol


----------



## regal ryda

anybody heard anything else on Charles' condition


----------



## jjfrom713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> What's up Brother s?? You guys say a Prayer For OG Charles Clayton From Individuals Car Club , He went down on His Bike Yesterday and Is In the Hospital, keep him In your prayers...:angel:


keep us informed I most definitely keep that brother up @respectfully status


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> What's up Brother s?? You guys say a Prayer For OG Charles Clayton From Individuals Car Club , He went down on His Bike Yesterday and Is In the Hospital, keep him In your prayers...:angel:


He's gonna be fine, in the name of Jesus :angel:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> anybody heard anything else on Charles' condition


According to a friend of mines named anthony .charles is in pretty bad condition.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

R.I.P to Big Strecth From Next Level CC :angel: anneZ3IusrY#!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> drove Killa Deal to the Majestix Picnic in Dallas today. OG 5.20s and LS1 engines are not a good combo but it works lol


 As always young brotha you looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> According to a friend of mines named anthony .charles is in pretty bad condition.


 You homie,s that fuck with bike,s please be careful. I've lost a lot of friends over the year to bike crashes. It really bothers me when I hear of any man going down on his bike. I'm praying that this brotha makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Daddy ooo

pic's












from socios cc show yesterday


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## payfred

Nice pics!!


----------



## Skim

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> R.I.P to Big Strecth From Next Level CC :angel: anneZ3IusrY#!


Man I just heard stretch was sick barely yesterday damn that's sad to hear.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Good bless this Lowriding OG brotha as well. The thing about life is you never know when it,s going to end. That's why I try to live my life to the fullest. Your only on gods great earth one time and then it,s over. Especially us OG,s we,re not getting any younger. I force myself to walk a least 4 miles everyday. Rest in peace Big Strech. Another OG Rider gone to soon.


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## CadillacTom

R.I.P. to Big Stretch and a speedy recovery to the brother who went down on his bike.:angel:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Right on D. OOO for the pics.


----------



## 187PURE

BIG SHOUT OUT TO DADDY OOO, SKIM, FRED, MIKE, MONSTERGATE, COBRA, AND EVERYONE WHO HAS MADE THIS TOPIC A SUCCESS. IT HAS COME A LOOOONG WAY. THE ORIGINAL ONE WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED, BUT IT WAS FLOODED WITH COONERY AND BAFOONERY. I'M HAPPY THAT WE DON'T TOLERATE THOSE KIND OF SHENANIGANS IN THIS ONE, AND THAT IT TRULY REPRESENTS THE BLACK PRIDE OF LOWRIDING. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

You know it big homie


----------



## Lowridingmike

I be in these muh-friggin streets all day


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> BIG SHOUT OUT TO DADDY OOO, SKIM, FRED, MIKE, MONSTERGATE, COBRA, AND EVERYONE WHO HAS MADE THIS TOPIC A SUCCESS. IT HAS COME A LOOOONG WAY. THE ORIGINAL ONE WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED, BUT IT WAS FLOODED WITH COONERY AND BAFOONERY. I'M HAPPY THAT WE DON'T TOLERATE THOSE KIND OF SHENANIGANS IN THIS ONE, AND THAT IT TRULY REPRESENTS THE BLACK PRIDE OF LOWRIDING. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> I be in these muh-friggin streets all day


Mike those are some pretty good inches.. not like the weighted down trunks these ass holes be bragging on


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> I be in these muh-friggin streets all day


 You looking good young mike.


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> Mike those are some pretty good inches.. not like the weighted down trunks these ass holes be bragging on


 thank brah batts half charged no spring no ext a-arms, no weight same #9 marzoochi and motor I've hopped on lik 8 times I was happy.... And STILL aint broke nothing.. only thing I've broke is I popped the crimp on a hose at Carl Casper..



Daddy ooo said:


> You looking good young mike.


 thanks brah..


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> thank brah batts half charged no spring no ext a-arms, no weight same #9 marzoochi and motor I've hopped on lik 8 times I was happy.... And STILL aint broke nothing.. only thing I've broke is I popped the crimp on a hose at Carl Casper..


I'm running just 5 batteries to my single gate with a #11 marzoochi.. I only run more batteries at a show or competition. Everyday cruising, 5 is good enough to chip to off some Rodney O and Joe Cooley


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

***** Update Charles clayton is awake and talking fellas...


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> I'm running just 5 batteries to my single gate with a #11 marzoochi.. I only run more batteries at a show or competition. Everyday cruising, 5 is good enough to chip to off some Rodney O and Joe Cooley


I wouldn't try to turn a #11 with only 60 v. if I had an old school #11 marzoochi with good seals I think Id be mid 30s even with no coil or anything off 8 batts..


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ***** Update Charles clayton is awake and talking fellas...


 That's good to hear our prayers our with him!


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> I wouldn't try to turn a #11 with only 60 v. if I had an old school #11 marzoochi with good seals I think Id be mid 30s even with no coil or anything off 8 batts..


Well, like I said I'm a daily cruiser/chipper.. I only give the action when it's time to nose up or please a crowd; that's when it's all 10 to the nose


----------



## 187PURE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ***** Update Charles clayton is awake and talking fellas...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Lowridingmike

that black tre with all the gold is RAW I love that!


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## cobrakarate

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ***** Update Charles clayton is awake and talking fellas...


great we jus gotta keep praying God is good.


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

Just had to throw up some pic,s from the Socio CC Show.They always throw a good show with hundred of bad rides. To bad i did,nt have anything ready to enter but there,s always next year if God says the same


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ***** Update Charles clayton is awake and talking fellas...


 Man that is great news. Very pleased to hear that mike. God is good. Thank mike


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Man that is great news. Very pleased to hear that mike. God is good. Thank mike


X10000000, thanks for the update mike....

does anybody have or know of any updates on Kita's condition, heard he was down ill


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> X10000000, thanks for the update mike....
> 
> does anybody have or know of any updates on Kita's condition, heard he was down ill


damn! :angry:


----------



## BlackDawg

We gotta start taking care of ourselves fellas! 

Get that blood pressure, diabetes and cholesterol checked and if you don't then at least make out a will so all your shit don't get caught up in probate! 

This has been your hood public announcement, now lets resume.


----------



## Dylante63

Nice pics Daddy ooo


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> X10000000, thanks for the update mike....
> 
> does anybody have or know of any updates on Kita's condition, heard he was down ill


 That's what I was wondering!?!?!?! Damn we was just hanging February God bless my samoan brother he's coogi.. Was just blowing medical with my brotha.. smh







I hope hes aight man there not many like him in the game just cool as a breeze God please be with him man he's been cool wit me sinc eI was a lil boy...


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> X10000000, thanks for the update mike....
> 
> does anybody have or know of any updates on Kita's condition, heard he was down ill


Outta respect for his family's privacy we were sorta asked to keep it off the net as best we can. Just know he's getting better slowly & please keep the prayers flowing  Thanks fam


----------



## Daddy ooo

BlackDawg said:


> We gotta start taking care of ourselves fellas!
> 
> Get that blood pressure, diabetes and cholesterol checked and if you don't then at least make out a will so all your shit don't get caught up in probate!
> 
> This has been your hood public announcement, now lets resume.


 Real talk......ex specially if your over 40 yrs old


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Outta respect for his family's privacy we were sorta asked to keep it off the net as best we can. Just know he's getting better slowly & please keep the prayers flowing  Thanks fam


OK cool....we'll just leave it at that homie, just didn't want anybody to know we weren't thinking about his well being either, glad he is doing better tho thanks for the update Fred


----------



## Lowridingmike

WHat Mike said we hadn't heard any updates just heard he needed prayer on FB wish him th ebest we'll defiantly keep the prayers flowing for both him and Mr. Clayton.


----------



## coby333

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> R.I.P to Big Strecth From Next Level CC :angel: anneZ3IusrY#!


RIP Big Stretch, seen him clown plenty of times.....


----------



## P.E. PREZ

coby333 said:


> RIP Big Stretch, seen him clown plenty of times.....


x2:angel:


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> OK cool....we'll just leave it at that homie, just didn't want anybody to know we weren't thinking about his well being either, glad he is doing better tho thanks for the update Fred


Thanks for understanding homie


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> WHat Mike said we hadn't heard any updates just heard he needed prayer on FB wish him th ebest we'll defiantly keep the prayers flowing for both him and Mr. Clayton.


:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Thanks for understanding homie


no problem fam


----------



## jjfrom713

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ***** Update Charles clayton is awake and talking fellas...


That's great news brother mike


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

cobrakarate said:


> great we jus gotta keep praying God is good.


Amen


----------



## Daddy ooo

Don,t dream your life.......Live your dream,s


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

These are old pic,s. I'm redoing her now before I start on the 37 chevy build.


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

BlackDawg said:


> We gotta start taking care of ourselves fellas!
> 
> Get that blood pressure, diabetes and cholesterol checked and if you don't then at least make out a will so all your shit don't get caught up in probate!
> 
> This has been your hood public announcement, now lets resume.


Righteous message my brother :h5:


----------



## cobrakarate

I gotta ask. i dont know much about bikes but how much does a bike like that one cost??


----------



## cobrakarate

One more thing. We as black men are the last to go for check ups and stuff. We put off pain and try to cope. Then when we go to doctors its too late. We go through more stressful situations than anyone else. All this causes problems. First we have to wake up and come together. Be proud strong black men. Then figure out how to live a more peaceful positive life so we can live to be in the 90,s like my grandmother and great grandmother. They had regular doctor appts. Changed their diet when told. And exercised when they could. Hey i aint tryin to be corny here but blackdawg was real with that advice. Im tired of seein my lowrider heros dying so young.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 652945
> View attachment 652946





Daddy ooo said:


> These are old pic,s. I'm redoing her now before I start on the 37 chevy build.
> View attachment 652947
> View attachment 652948


DAMN!!! :worship:


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> I gotta ask. i dont know much about bikes but how much does a bike like that one cost??


 It cost Over 50 racks easy. And that,s with me Doing most of the work in my garage. The paint and some of the motor work was done at a shop. Would have cost much more if I had to pay for the all the labor.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> DAMN!!! :worship:


 :thumbsup:thank,s fred


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> These are old pic,s. I'm redoing her now before I start on the 37 chevy build.
> View attachment 652947
> View attachment 652948


THAT'S NICE BIG HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## regal ryda

the old pics of the bike look good big homie, like the extended tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> the old pics of the bike look good big homie, like the extended tank :thumbsup:


 thank regal Ryda. I did the fabrication on the tank and fender in my garage. Hey homie all those custom one off parts you see on the scooter is on the shelf and for sale one of a kind stuff. Rim,s, bars, breather , etc. replaced it all. Getting her ready for Vegas


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> THAT'S NICE BIG HOMIE :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackDawg

cobrakarate said:


> One more thing. We as black men are the last to go for check ups and stuff. We put off pain and try to cope. Then when we go to doctors its too late. We go through more stressful situations than anyone else. All this causes problems. First we have to wake up and come together. Be proud strong black men. Then figure out how to live a more peaceful positive life so we can live to be in the 90,s like my grandmother and great grandmother. They had regular doctor appts. Changed their diet when told. And exercised when they could. Hey i aint tryin to be corny here but blackdawg was real with that advice. Im tired of seein my lowrider heros dying so young.


Word homie, I'm trying to be around to see my sons lowride and be an OG in this shit myself. Many cats don't even know they have high blood pressure or the onset of diabetes which is the number one killer in our community. I'm under 40 and I'm on high BP medication, gotta catch that shit early. I hate seeing all the legends go so early!


----------



## Daddy ooo

A peek of one of the thing,s I'm doing on the Remix of my two wheel Lowrider. This mural is on the Custom slim tour pack.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 651553
> View attachment 651554
> View attachment 651555


Oooooooo weee that 60 is nice.!! missin a few bells and whistles. But nice lol!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> A peek of one of the thing,s I'm doing on the Remix of my two wheel Lowrider. This mural is on the Custom slim tour pack.
> View attachment 653360


Oh thats bad right there :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> TTT sup Brothas


Sup freddie,are these window decals homie I want one


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> A peek of one of the thing,s I'm doing on the Remix of my two wheel Lowrider. This mural is on the Custom slim tour pack.
> View attachment 653360


That Razor looks fresh Big Homie, I gotta get one of them next


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> That Razor looks fresh Big Homie, I gotta get one of them next





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Oh thats bad right there :thumbsup:


Thanks fella,s. As always just trying to put a little twist in the game.


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup freddie,are these window decals homie I want one


Naw big dogg someone posted it on Facebook. I just stole it & posted it up here


----------



## Lowridingmike

More black lowriding in Kentucky.. Gucci John doin his thing at a show yesterday. Mine stayed home, I'm doing ignition work..  His looked awesome though!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> More black lowriding in Kentucky.. Gucci John doin his thing at a show yesterday. Mine stayed home, I'm doing ignition work..  His looked awesome though!


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

P.E. PREZ said:


> :thumbsup:


2x that for ky lowridas


----------



## Daddy ooo

Like James Brown used to say. WHat EVER I DO,,,,,,,IT GOT,S TO BE FUNKY. In this game of lowriding those are words to live by. Dare to be different. Dare to throw a little twist in game mane. MAKE IT FUNKY. LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo

This ride belongs to a old friend of mine


----------



## cripn8ez

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup freddie,are these window decals homie I want one


We hit u sunday i was at tonys? We aint blk but was trying to kicc it?


Have G day all picced up my RAG YAY YAY


----------



## CadillacTom

Lowridingmike said:


> More black lowriding in Kentucky.. Gucci John doin his thing at a show yesterday. Mine stayed home, I'm doing ignition work..  His looked awesome though!


This tre is one of my favorites and motivation for mine...


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin::420::biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cripn8ez said:


> We hit u sunday i was at tonys? We aint blk but was trying to kicc it?
> 
> 
> Have G day all picced up my RAG YAY YAY


sup snow no one hit me sunday homie, Tony knows exactly where I stay you guys should have swung by ill catch you when u come back the next time big homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Like James Brown used to say. WHat EVER I DO,,,,,,,IT GOT,S TO BE FUNKY. In this game of lowriding those are words to live by. Dare to be different. Dare to throw a little twist in game mane. MAKE IT FUNKY. LOL


 hold up youngsta stay in your lane lol!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> Naw big dogg someone posted it on Facebook. I just stole it & posted it up here


 Cool big homie we should get some made as window decals:h5: how have u been brother loving that 4 :yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> hold up youngsta stay in your lane lol!!!!!


 That,s what I'm talking about. Mike you have a Old Soul. I can tell you've spent a lot of time around Older homie,s..:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup snow no one hit me sunday homie, Tony knows exactly where I stay you guys should have swung by ill catch you when u come back the next time big homie


Oh ok yea i ask about u and told tony to hit u? Anyway yay we get up next time i didnt stay long we had only 4 days and was cutting it close hahaha stay low homies


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s what I'm talking about. Mike you have a Old Soul. I can tell you've spent a lot of time around Older homie,s..:thumbsup:


what you got for me big homie I'm bout to get back on the hog here in a few weeks


----------



## cripn8ez

Yay yay have a WESTFULL day shit im still tired from my TX trip hahaha stay low bros and away from fakes and haters unity brings the community and team work makes the dream work!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

cripn8ez said:


> Yay yay have a WESTFULL day shit im still tired from my TX trip hahaha stay low bros and away from fakes and haters unity brings the community and team work makes the dream work!!!!!


My new project rag cutlass i sold kush86 tired of hopper issues and things hahaha time to cruz with some wind n my hair lol


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

LOOkin good Snow.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

gettin my bruthas ready to hit the streets this summer.


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Yay yay have a WESTFULL day shit im still tired from my TX trip hahaha stay low bros and away from fakes and haters unity brings the community and team work makes the dream work!!!!!


 Dam snow that sounds like one the line,s I used to lay on my Hoe,s back in the 70,s. JK


----------



## 187PURE

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 655665
> 
> 
> gettin my bruthas ready to hit the streets this summer.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 655665
> 
> 
> gettin my bruthas ready to hit the streets this summer.


 lookin good Lowrider


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> :thumbsup:


 what,s up my brotha from Philly


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> what,s up my brotha from Philly


aw man just slipping and sliding on this banana peel rite now


----------



## cripn8ez

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> LOOkin good Snow.


Thanx homie i c ya also keep up the G work out there tadow!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Dam snow that sounds like one the line,s I used to lay on my Hoe,s back in the 70,s. JK


Hahahaha well i am a 70s baby so ill just say SOLID MAN SOLID hahah


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> aw man just slipping and sliding on this banana peel rite now


 you a and me both. As long as we keep our balance we will be alright.


----------



## cripn8ez

I got alot to do still it was a mess when i got it i had the eng done interior dim and top redun it was kinda painted but i dont like it so im repaint it Dodger Blu with Gold leaf needs some wiring done and im redoing the trunk also so im hoping New yr to b done most myself im buyin new house with a garage so i wanna paint it myself at least the frame hahaha


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> I got alot to do still it was a mess when i got it i had the eng done interior dim and top redun it was kinda painted but i dont like it so im repaint it Dodger Blu with Gold leaf needs some wiring done and im redoing the trunk also so im hoping New yr to b done most myself im buyin new house with a garage so i wanna paint it myself at least the frame hahaha


 congrats on the purchase of your new home homie and your ride is coming along nice


----------



## Lowridingmike

Erbody looking good! COngrats snow and I town ridah ya'll getting it in int he drops I see. Got to ride round a lil mor ein my caddy yesterday evening. wish I had a camera to take pics it was beautiful...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 655665
> 
> 
> gettin my bruthas ready to hit the streets this summer.


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Cool big homie we should get some made as window decals:h5: how have u been brother loving that 4 :yes:


We should huh LOL & thanks! 

I been good. Keeping busy working on my homies Cutlass getting the engine running right, replacing old bushings, 
Fuel lines & what not...next up I gotta wire up his stereo get him bumpin

Everybody looking good up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

This my homie's Cutty we been workin on...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

P.E. PREZ said:


> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup::h5:





Lowridingmike said:


> Erbody looking good! COngrats snow and I town ridah ya'll getting it in int he drops I see. Got to ride round a lil mor ein my caddy yesterday evening. wish I had a camera to take pics it was beautiful...





cripn8ez said:


> Thanx homie i c ya also keep up the G work out there tadow!!!!





Daddy ooo said:


> lookin good Lowrider





187PURE said:


> :thumbsup:


Right on Fellas.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> This my homie's Cutty we been workin on...


See yawl gettin it in. :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Cutty lookin good i sold u guys what kind of clear u use?


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> congrats on the purchase of your new home homie and your ride is coming along nice


Thanx homie yea its not dun deal yet on crib but thanx plus it looks good gonna rent this one out im n now so its a win win situation and thanx for props on new ride its gettin there rome wasnt built n a day hahaha stay low homie


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> Erbody looking good! COngrats snow and I town ridah ya'll getting it in int he drops I see. Got to ride round a lil mor ein my caddy yesterday evening. wish I had a camera to take pics it was beautiful...


Fo sho my homie thanx


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> Cutty lookin good i sold u guys what kind of clear u use?


Thx we been active on it...My brotha Wil from Orlando painted it so I dunno

Remember it looked like this?


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> See yawl gettin it in. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## payfred




----------



## payfred

He Rollin now


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Been a long time almost there but i'm still at it!!!PEACE Brothas


----------



## BlackDawg

Looking good!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

payfred said:


> This my homie's Cutty we been workin on...


always liked these squared cutlasses. Sucks you don't see them to often anymore.


----------



## warning

payfred said:


> He Rollin now


He'll yeah my favorite style of cutlass


----------



## Lowridingmike

Chippers are ppl too.. lolz I gotta get some spring and a-arms on that thing I'm almost embaressed that pic looks like 24" if dat.. it do more than that lolz


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


Lowridingmike said:


> Chippers are ppl too.. lolz I gotta get some spring and a-arms on that thing I'm almost embaressed that pic looks like 24" if dat.. it do more than that lolz


----------



## norcal kg

Nor Cal Ridahz.
K.G. from tha Haystack!


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Chippers are ppl too.. lolz I gotta get some spring and a-arms on that thing I'm almost embaressed that pic looks like 24" if dat.. it do more than that lolz


shit that's good air for a 77!


----------



## Daddy ooo

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!


THIS BITCH IS CLEAN :worship:


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> Chippers are ppl too.. lolz I gotta get some spring and a-arms on that thing I'm almost embaressed that pic looks like 24" if dat.. it do more than that lolz


Lookin good and nice bag of chips lol


----------



## Mr. Scotty

please stop posting buckets!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl

cripn8ez said:


> My new project rag cutlass i sold kush86 tired of hopper issues and things hahaha time to cruz with some wind n my hair lol


nice project snowman


----------



## Coca Pearl

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Coca Pearl said:


> nice project snowman


Thanx bro how u been its been a while i ask about u also when i was n tx last week get at me shoot me ur number stay low homie


----------



## payfred

BlackDawg said:


> Looking good!





Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :thumbsup:





*FRANCISCO* said:


> always liked these squared cutlasses. Sucks you don't see them to often anymore.





warning said:


> He'll yeah my favorite style of cutlass


:h5:


----------



## 187PURE

Mr. Scotty said:


> please stop posting buckets!!!!!!!!!!!


***** post that rabbit on chinas you got


----------



## Lowridingmike

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!


Dat lac is real nice!



Hydrohype said:


> shit that's good air for a 77!


 Thanks I guess.. Dat aint shit, I almost had that car on the bumper already I'm bout to rebuild and put it on th ebumper once and for all I guess...



cripn8ez said:


> Lookin good and nice bag of chips lol


 THanks brah just tryna hang wit ya'll lolz 



Mr. Scotty said:


> please stop posting buckets!!!!!!!!!!!


 Post a car. That you own. and built. right now. Bucket or not I'd be very thrilled considering the last almost 10 yrs I been on her eyou ain't been nothing but I joke.. jus sayin.


----------



## Lowridingmike

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!





Hydrohype said:


> shit that's good air for a 77!





cripn8ez said:


> Lookin good and nice bag of chips lol





187PURE said:


> ***** post that rabbit on chinas you got


Scotty sent me this.. After he swept the shop floor.


----------



## 187PURE

The ***** still on mop duty??


----------



## cripn8ez

I think if he would get with fundi they can build a car together maybe atleast steal one hahahaha


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

You youngster,s post yo shit. Be proud of what ever you Rollin. Bucket or not. if you like it I love it. Lord know,s I've had a many a buckets. That,s how I learned how to fuck with cars is all the bucket,s I had. Lol Not all but most homie,s that come into this game there first Low is a bucket. And then again I know guys I came in this game with over thirty year ago and they still roll bucket,s....but at the same time these homie,s are straight up OG Lowridin do or die Mutha fucka,s. The car don't make the Lowrider. Everyone that has one ain't one.


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> You youngster,s post yo shit. Be proud of what ever you Rollin. Bucket or not. if you like it I love it. Lord know,s I've had a many a buckets. That,s how I learned how to fuck with cars is all the bucket,s I had. Lol Not all but most homie,s that come into this game there first Low is a bucket. And then again I know guys I came in this game with over thirty year ago and they still roll bucket,s....but at the same time these homie,s are straight up OG Lowridin do or die Mutha fucka,s. The car don't make the Lowrider. Everyone that has one ain't one.


:werd:


----------



## umlolo

norcal kg said:


> View attachment 656590
> 
> 
> Nor Cal Ridahz.
> K.G. from tha Haystack!


What's up you the brother with the mustang and big body also?


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> You youngster,s post yo shit. Be proud of what ever you Rollin. Bucket or not. if you like it I love it. Lord know,s I've had a many a buckets. That,s how I learned how to fuck with cars is all the bucket,s I had. Lol Not all but most homie,s that come into this game there first Low is a bucket. And then again I know guys I came in this game with over thirty year ago and they still roll bucket,s....but at the same time these homie,s are straight up OG Lowridin do or die Mutha fucka,s. The car don't make the Lowrider. Everyone that has one ain't one.


Real talk


----------



## 187PURE

Scotty is the homay.. he just likes to ruffle feathers. Even tho he never had a car


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Scotty is the homay.. he just likes to ruffle feathers. Even tho he never had a car


. I thought his post was some funny shit. Had me LMAO


----------



## crazzyd77

I will soon have my car going!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Daddy ooo said:


> You youngster,s post yo shit. Be proud of what ever you Rollin. Bucket or not. if you like it I love it. Lord know,s I've had a many a buckets. That,s how I learned how to fuck with cars is all the bucket,s I had. Lol Not all but most homie,s that come into this game there first Low is a bucket. And then again I know guys I came in this game with over thirty year ago and they still roll bucket,s....but at the same time these homie,s are straight up OG Lowridin do or die Mutha fucka,s. _*The car don't make the Lowrider. Everyone that has one ain't one*_.


ain't that the TRUTH!


----------



## cripn8ez

Ttt homies man i ordered alot of things for my rag cutlass yesterday man shit is kinda high like impala parts hahahaha anyway stay low and slow peeps


----------



## BlackDawg

Scotty be on some bullshit, lol. I came to Long Beach to kick it with him and put me up on some tourist shit. That's my dawg though


----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


> Scotty be on some bullshit, lol. I came to Long Beach to kick it with him and put me up on some tourist shit. That's my dawg though


Oh you already know.. the ***** can't take you to the hood. he aint go no getto pass


----------



## payfred

LOL


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

TGIF...bruthas have a good weekend.


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Oh you already know.. the ***** can't take you to the hood. he aint go no getto pass


Lol scotty is my homie also and we kicc it when i go home and we meet up at the super natural shop but he does no have a hood pass at all lol he tryed to take me on a tour hahahah i dont need a tour im from LA all day lol scotty just build a car shit buy one even hahahha 

Have a G day everyone

Scotty stop texting me weird shit hahahha peace homie


----------



## Daddy ooo

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 659032
> View attachment 659033
> View attachment 659034
> 
> TGIF...bruthas have a good weekend.


 Nice Ride,s Naptown :thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice Ride,s Naptown :thumbsup:


Right on Daddy Ooo!


----------



## cripn8ez

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 659032
> View attachment 659033
> View attachment 659034
> 
> TGIF...bruthas have a good weekend.


Nice homie leep up the G work


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 659032
> View attachment 659033
> View attachment 659034
> 
> TGIF...bruthas have a good weekend.


:h5:uffin::420::nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 659032
> View attachment 659033
> View attachment 659034
> 
> TGIF...bruthas have a good weekend.


 Lookin good Naptown!



P.E. PREZ said:


> :h5:uffin::420::nicoderm:


 I'mma try an dtake my caddy out today. hopefully no carb issues this time..


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good Naptown!
> 
> I'mma try an dtake my caddy out today. hopefully no carb issues this time..


get it in tipper:h5:


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> You youngster,s post yo shit. Be proud of what ever you Rollin. Bucket or not. if you like it I love it. Lord know,s I've had a many a buckets. That,s how I learned how to fuck with cars is all the bucket,s I had. Lol Not all but most homie,s that come into this game there first Low is a bucket. And then again I know guys I came in this game with over thirty year ago and they still roll bucket,s....but at the same time these homie,s are straight up OG Lowridin do or die Mutha fucka,s. The car don't make the Lowrider. Everyone that has one ain't one.


real talk


----------



## jjfrom713

Skim said:


> real talk


that's
whats up
Daddy ooo


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> View attachment 659032
> View attachment 659033
> View attachment 659034
> 
> TGIF...bruthas have a good weekend.


Damn nice lineup brotha!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey you Brotha,s. Have a Happy Father's Day.


----------



## payfred

Happy Fathers Day Brothers


----------



## Lowridingmike

Took the lolo over to moms to chill for father's day.. plus its my daughter's 2nd b-day today!!!! What a treat God is good...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Happy Father's Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the real fathers know that's everyday!


----------



## payfred

Amen to that!! Ay Mike what's that carseat doing in the front? :nono: No ridin shotgun for the little ones my brotha


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Amen to that!! Ay Mike what's that carseat doing in the front? :nono: No ridin shotgun for the little ones my brotha


 my rear seat isn't bolted down or anything, just set in there so it can get pulled back out and re-dyed easily, so felt it was safer up front. my mom only lives bout 5 miles away, and I took the back streets. lolz Thanks thiugh 'I know better, got aprotect tha youngins.. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

I need to get off this damn internet & wash my car & go riding:rant:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> my rear seat isn't bolted down or anything, just set in there so it can get pulled back out and re-dyed easily, so felt it was safer up front. my mom only lives bout 5 miles away, and I took the back streets. lolz Thanks thiugh 'I know better, got aprotect tha youngins.. :thumbsup:


She beautiful homie they get big quick you'll see


----------



## P.E. PREZ

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY BROTHAS


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> I need to get off this damn internet & wash my car & go riding:rant:


 WASH THE CAR. Need to do tha tone ASAP! ought ado it while I'm here at moms!


----------



## umlolo

Happy fathers day fellas


----------



## Lowridingmike

Listening to Fred I washed my car for the 2nd time in almost a year. lolz soon as I dried it, it started raining. fml. at least the d's are clean now and I know the wipers work now.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> She beautiful homie they get big quick you'll see


Thanks, that's wha tI actually regret, I don't want my baby to grow up she so sweet right now..  lolz


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks, that's wha tI actually regret, I don't want my baby to grow up she so sweet right now..  lolz


My baby girl is 8 right now she was little like yours just the other day


----------



## regal ryda

happy fathers day to you all


----------



## payfred

Aiight washed the whip...










Hit the boulevard










Kicked it at the spot










Stopped to get some beer










& got back home turned out to be a great day


----------



## payfred

Caddy looking GOOD Mike


----------



## umlolo

My family took me to see new superman movie I was pretty good.soon as I get my interior in im going cruising


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> She beautiful homie they get big quick you'll see


THanks that's my problem, feels like she's growing everyday..



payfred said:


> My baby girl is 8 right now she was little like yours just the other day


Wow, I dunno what I'mma do when she's 8, I barely keep up now.. lolz and I'm only 23.



payfred said:


> Aiight washed the whip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the boulevard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked it at the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped to get some beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & got back home turned out to be a great day


Now that's g shit. Ride ya whip on a sunday.. :thumbsup: no kiddos ridin?



payfred said:


> Caddy looking GOOD Mike


 THanks brah, still needs ALOT of work, getting there slowly.



umlolo said:


> My family took me to see new superman movie I was pretty good.soon as I get my interior in im going cruising


That sounds nice, takes time you'll get there fo rsure..


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice Ride,s Naptown :thumbsup:





cripn8ez said:


> Nice homie leep up the G work





Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good Naptown!
> 
> I'mma try an dtake my caddy out today. hopefully no carb issues this time..





payfred said:


> Damn nice lineup brotha!



Thanks Fellas, hope your fathers day weekend was a good one.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> Aiight washed the whip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit the boulevard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicked it at the spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped to get some beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & got back home turned out to be a great day


Good Look Fred


----------



## Daddy ooo

You homie,s looking good as always. Good morning


----------



## 187PURE

FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Thanks Fellas, hope your fathers day weekend was a good one.


Mines was great went to the zoo with all my kids my 20 yr old son and my 19 yr old big girl came to c me father day weekend from Compton and i had my other 4 lol my 6 pac n me.


Stay low peeps


----------



## cripn8ez

Finaly got Cripn8ez running again anyone close need a house call lol i feel like crushing a ego with some inches lol?

Lookin good guys yay yay


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cripn8ez said:


> Mines was great went to the zoo with all my kids my 20 yr old son and my 19 yr old big girl came to c me father day weekend from Compton and i had my other 4 lol my 6 pac n me.
> 
> 
> Stay low peeps


Priceless :h5:


----------



## cripn8ez

P.E. PREZ said:


> Priceless :h5:


Tadow


----------



## payfred

cripn8ez said:


> Mines was great went to the zoo with all my kids my 20 yr old son and my 19 yr old big girl came to c me father day weekend from Compton and i had my other 4 lol my 6 pac n me.
> 
> 
> Stay low peeps


Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Good Look Fred


Thanks bro :h5:

Mike the kids didn't want to ride wit me they just wanted to play on the trampoline


----------



## cripn8ez

payfred said:


> Good stuff :thumbsup:


Best


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Quick?I have a 78 impala 4 Dr my 1st build any ideas on how I may get my cruiser done in under a year? May do some hopping but its a street car


----------



## payfred

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Quick?I have a 78 impala 4 Dr my 1st build any ideas on how I may get my cruiser done in under a year? May do some hopping but its a street car


4 door huh? Hmmmm naw I'm out of ideas


----------



## regal ryda

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Quick?I have a 78 impala 4 Dr my 1st build any ideas on how I may get my cruiser done in under a year? May do some hopping but its a street car


Homie you first gotta have an idea in your head as to how clean of a street car you want your idea and our idea may be different, then pick a starting point since you say you may wanna hop I'd start with some mild frame inforcing, then work the interior leave the paint and body for last since that'll take you the longest and when it's done you ready to ride....it can be done in a year but with that time frame it won't be cheap. But the most important thing is take your time, pick quality people to work on your car and don't rush them, I don't know where you at but sometimes it's better work done outside of the lowrider world....jmo


----------



## umlolo

Dont build a car to sell for money. very hard to sell a 4 door build it for you


----------



## jjfrom713

umlolo said:


> Dont build a car to sell for money. very hard to sell a 4 door build it for you


naw just
a jump out first
car learn my setups hop alittle a lot of cruising withthe wife. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> Homie you first gotta have an idea in your head as to how clean of a street car you want your idea and our idea may be different, then pick a starting point since you say you may wanna hop I'd start with some mild frame inforcing, then work the interior leave the paint and body for last since that'll take you the longest and when it's done you ready to ride....it can be done in a year but with that time frame it won't be cheap. But the most important thing is take your time, pick quality people to work on your car and don't rush them, I don't know where you at but sometimes it's better work done outside of the lowrider world....jmo


YEP.. GET ALL THE GREASY WORK DONE 1ST.. PAINT AND INTERIOR LAST. LAST THING YOU WANT IS A GUY LEANING ON YOUR FRESH JOB WHILE HE'S WORKING


----------



## 187PURE

WHAT YALL GUYS THINK ABOUT 24V SOLENIODS?


----------



## jjfrom713

187PURE said:


> YEP.. GET ALL THE GREASY WORK DONE 1ST.. PAINT AND INTERIOR LAST. LAST THING YOU WANT IS A GUY LEANING ON YOUR FRESH JOB WHILE HE'S WORKING


Thanks my motor & transmission good but I'll follow
ya idea an thanks again


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> Thanks my motor & transmission good but I'll follow
> ya idea an thanks again


No prob homie. I just redid my motor, trans, and rear.. now it's off to the booth!


----------



## 187PURE

*THAT PART..

*



Skip-Skip


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Homie you first gotta have an idea in your head as to how clean of a street car you want your idea and our idea may be different, then pick a starting point since you say you may wanna hop I'd start with some mild frame inforcing, then work the interior leave the paint and body for last since that'll take you the longest and when it's done you ready to ride....it can be done in a year but with that time frame it won't be cheap. But the most important thing is take your time, pick quality people to work on your car and don't rush them, I don't know where you at but sometimes it's better work done outside of the lowrider world....jmo


 Good advice



187PURE said:


> YEP.. GET ALL THE GREASY WORK DONE 1ST.. PAINT AND INTERIOR LAST. LAST THING YOU WANT IS A GUY LEANING ON YOUR FRESH JOB WHILE HE'S WORKING


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

cripn8ez said:


> Thanx bro how u been its been a while i ask about u also when i was n tx last week get at me shoot me ur number stay low homie


im doing good homie. I stopped by tonys when im in dallas but he went mia on a homie
So i holla at other homie when im in town


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Thanks bro :h5:
> 
> Mike the kids didn't want to ride wit me they just wanted to play on the trampoline


 THat figures.. lolz one day mine will be old enough to not wanna roll wit pops but for now, she beats me to the door.. 



payfred said:


> Good stuff :thumbsup:


 heck yea family time is best!



regal ryda said:


> Homie you first gotta have an idea in your head as to how clean of a street car you want your idea and our idea may be different, then pick a starting point since you say you may wanna hop I'd start with some mild frame inforcing, then work the interior leave the paint and body for last since that'll take you the longest and when it's done you ready to ride....it can be done in a year but with that time frame it won't be cheap. But the most important thing is take your time, pick quality people to work on your car and don't rush them, I don't know where you at but sometimes it's better work done outside of the lowrider world....jmo


 ^^^ THis.



187PURE said:


> WHAT YALL GUYS THINK ABOUT 24V SOLENIODS?


What about em. The way I run solinoids I can do anything I want with the ones we use and have it literally fail proof. Parallel banks with one to trigger my ninja.



187PURE said:


> No prob homie. I just redid my motor, trans, and rear.. now it's off to the booth!


I hear ya I'm on the same page. After SOuthernshowdown, its getting body done, going in primer, and hopefully painted with the top done, all fillers present, all trim present for Carl Casper 2014. No hopping this year!


----------



## DIPN714

BLACK MAN;;;;DOING WHAT IT DO;;CALI SWANGING;;ON DA SHAW;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## payfred

DIPN714 said:


> BLACK MAN;;;;DOING WHAT IT DO;;CALI SWANGING;;ON DA SHAW;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


Big Al every time I see you on a hopping video you remind me of the twins from The Whispers cause of your moustache


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Big Al every time I see you on a hopping video you remind me of the twins from The Whispers cause of your moustache


lol


----------



## pitbull166

What's been good brothas? Looks like yall been keeping the thread going! Been busy working on the Coupe, still got a lot more shit to do.


----------



## sic713

:biggrin: checkin in


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Big Al every time I see you on a hopping video you remind me of the twins from The Whispers cause of your moustache


:rimshot::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


pitbull166 said:


> What's been good brothas? Looks like yall been keeping the thread going! Been busy working on the Coupe, still got a lot more shit to do.


clean as fucc homie :thumbsup:



sic713 said:


> :biggrin: checkin in


:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl

pitbull166 said:


> What's been good brothas? Looks like yall been keeping the thread going! Been busy working on the Coupne, still got a lot more shit to do.


nice


----------



## cobrakarate

payfred said:


> Big Al every time I see you on a hopping video you remind me of the twins from The Whispers cause of your moustache


Steady rocking all night long.


----------



## Daddy ooo

PayFred Said It. Lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> Big Al every time I see you on a hopping video you remind me of the twins from The Whispers cause of your moustache


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave

Whats going on fellas? Aint been on here in a minute.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Daddy ooo them pics Are off the chain, REAL OG stuff right there!!!!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Daddy ooo them pics Are off the chain, REAL OG stuff right there!!!!!


 Thanks Big Whitt......You know how we do :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Man photographer Jae Bueno passed away today. Very sad. Rest in Eternal Peace fellow lowrider. :angel:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> Man photographer Jae Bueno passed away today. Very sad. Rest in Eternal Peace fellow lowrider. :angel:


x2


----------



## The_Golden_One

Checking in!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Sup BROTHERS! .... R.I.P. JB :angel:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Man photographer Jae Bueno passed away today. Very sad. Rest in Eternal Peace fellow lowrider. :angel:


Sorry to hear. RIP my Brotha JB


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

im glad i found this page


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## P.E. PREZ

75HouseofGlass said:


> im glad i found this page


Welcome homie :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Lowridingmike

TTT for the minority lowriding.. Bringing tha soul... BOut to hook up some tunes so I can jam some oldies show em my soul with a lil marvin gaye, parliament, zapp&roger, and earth wind and fire next car show.. Its what my city is missing...


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> TTT for the minority lowriding.. Bringing tha soul... BOut to hook up some tunes so I can jam some oldies show em my soul with a lil marvin gaye, parliament, zapp&roger, and earth wind and fire next car show.. Its what my city is missing...


 Don't forget to throw in some of that Jame,s Brown youngster. And if you happen to get to feeling a lil Pimpish while you out there dippin up in that coupe young homie hit them Hoe,s with some of that Johnny Guitar Watson youngster. What you know bout that. Lol


----------



## DIPN714

how u like me now;;;big AL SAID IT


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Johnny Guitar Watson always get the job done :yes:


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man I,m tired of this California heatwave


----------



## umlolo

Daddy ooo said:


> Man I,m tired of this California heatwave


111 degrees in merced county today. I agree with you


----------



## Lowridingmike

mid 70's here, a lot of storms came and cooled us off BIG TIME, I'm in the office with the space heater on.. lolz I dunno why they always freeze dr. offices out mopping sweeping dusting and cleaning keeps germs down, not Icing the place.. smh Just put a cdplayer back in both my rides my truck got jacked for all of my tools, 2 cdplayers, my amp and subs one night bout 3 weeks ago so its been a quiet 45 min ride each way to work felt good to hav esome tunes... THe cdplayer for the lac was in the backseat of the truck and got took too so even th elolo has been tuneless awhile.. Got to jam all the way to work, now I'll jam home, hop in the lac if its not raining and jam out some more!


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> Johnny Guitar Watson always get the job done :yes:


 :boink:


----------



## cobrakarate

RIP to Jim Kelly a great Martial artist and star. Enter the Dragon was not why I started doing martial arts, but He later was an inspiration. Black Belt Jones and 3 the hard way and many other movies. He also was a serious Tennis competitor and teacher. With Venus and Serena doing what they do i know the family had to have known his love for the sport.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

cobrakarate said:


> RIP to Jim Kelly a great Martial artist and star. Enter the Dragon was not why I started doing martial arts, but He later was an inspiration. Black Belt Jones and 3 the hard way and many other movies. He also was a serious Tennis competitor and teacher. With Venus and Serena doing what they do i know the family had to have known his love for the sport.


X2


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> RIP to Jim Kelly a great Martial artist and star. Enter the Dragon was not why I started doing martial arts, but He later was an inspiration. Black Belt Jones and 3 the hard way and many other movies. He also was a serious Tennis competitor and teacher. With Venus and Serena doing what they do i know the family had to have known his love for the sport.


 Yeah I was Big Big fan of this guy when I was a kid. Back in the day it was only two Brotha,s Kickin ass on the big screen. Jim Kelly and Shaft. Lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah I was Big Big fan of this guy when I was a kid. Back in the day it was only two Brotha,s Kickin ass on the big screen. Jim Kelly and Shaft. Lol


What about Superfly and The Mack.They kicked a lil ass back in the day .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> What about Superfly and The Mack.They kicked a lol ass back in the day .


 Yeah they kicked some ass but that was on some negative shit. Had every Black Jive Turkey across America wanting to sell dope or pimp a hoe. Me included and I was only like in the 6 or 7th grade when that stuff was out. Black exploitation at it,s best. Lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah they kicked some ass but that was on some negative shit. Had every Black Jive Turkey across America wanting to sell dope or pimp a hoe. Me included and I was only like in the 6 or 7th grade when that stuff was out. Black exploitation at it,s best. Lol


You my Brother are from a time long ago when that stuff was considered negative.Todays youngins will ask you with a straight face,"whats wrong with selling a lil dope, or pimpin some hoe's".Just sayin :dunno:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Before me and my wife were married I was going through some old pics of hers and I found a pic of her and a friend of hers with Jim Kelly taken at a park in So Cal.I remembered thinking "Jim Kelly has freckels" ? She said he was a very nice person.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You my Brother are from a time long ago when that stuff was considered negative.Todays youngins will ask you with a straight face,"whats wrong with selling a lil dope, or pimpin some hoe's".Just sayin :dunno:.


 Yeah u rite I am from a time long ago. From a time when pimping Hoe,s and slanging dope in the hood was at it,s highest point. 70,s and 80,s. I was basically trying to say that Jim Kelly and shaft played more positive roll model,s on the Big screen. The Mack and Super Fly on the other hand looking back only made OG,s go harder at polluting or hoods with drugs and in slavering our sista,s on the hoe stroll....That's why I didn't mention there ass kicking.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

me and the homie payfred wit detroit ace rag and his wifey reppin in detroit this pass wknd


----------



## P.E. PREZ

umlolo said:


> 111 degrees in merced county today. I agree with you


Shit out here in palm springs it's been 117 plus the last 4 day's :banghead:



Daddy ooo said:


> Man I,m tired of this California heatwave


x2



TONY MONTANA said:


> me and the homie payfred wit detroit ace rag and his wifey reppin in detroit this pass wknd


Cool shit right here:h5:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah u rite I am from a time long ago. From a time when pimping Hoe,s and slanging dope in the hood was at it,s highest point. 70,s and 80,s. I was basically trying to say that Jim Kelly and shaft played more positive roll model,s on the Big screen. The Mack and Super Fly on the other hand looking back only made OG,s go harder at polluting or hoods with drugs and in slavering our sista,s on the hoe stroll....That's why I didn't mention there ass kicking.


I'm just messing with you Old Dog.I know what your saying about some of the Black movies being Positive and negative.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looking good Payfred! One of my homie swas that way for this past weekend at a show wonde rif it was th esame one.. Lil Brandon with the silve rflaked cutty he was wit John. Ahhh drove the caddy to work today... Low and slow th ewhole way... I'll see if somebody will take some pics for me, on the hwy with tha t400 turbo I thought I was turnin a lil high rpm but it was cool and steady... just noisey being open header.. lmao


----------



## Lowridingmike

Here he is..


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I'm just messing with you Old Dog.I know what your saying about some of the Black movies being Positive and negative.


 It,s all good OG. Man make sure you put our show on your list September 1st. I think it,s going to be the best show in the North this year. Looking forward to seeing there my brotha.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: It,s all good OG. Man make sure you put our show on your list September 1st. I think it,s going to be the best show in the North this year. Looking forward to seeing there my brotha.


For sure Daddy ooo .


----------



## P.E. PREZ

The kid's told me not asked me to get the lo lo because it has A/C and go buy us a pool,got to luv the lil monster's. Got a little pinstriping on the side's to go with the top, still got a little to fill in the side's a little and then a little on th 1/4 pillars. uffin::420::nicoderm: damn I used the word LITTLE a lot :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 666342
> View attachment 666344
> View attachment 666345
> View attachment 666346
> View attachment 666347
> The kid's told me not asked me to get the lo lo because it has A/C and go buy us a pool,got to luv the lil monster's. Got a little pinstriping on the side's to go with the top, still got a little to fill in the side's a little and then a little on th 1/4 pillars. uffin::420::nicoderm: damn I used the word LITTLE a lot :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


 yo ride is looking good bro. That pool is just what the lil one,s needed in this crazy heat.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> yo ride is looking good bro. That pool is just what the lil one,s needed in this crazy heat.


Thanks big homie


----------



## P.E. PREZ

_ HAVE A FUN AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY BROTHAS_


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

LA Pooh is back!!!!!!! Post any pics.


----------



## regal ryda

P.E. PREZ said:


> _ HAVE A FUN AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY BROTHAS_


X62


----------



## Daddy ooo

P.E. PREZ said:


> _ HAVE A FUN AND SAFE 4TH OF JULY BROTHAS_


 u to my brotha


----------



## Lowridingmike

Broke a motor mount hittin switches on two air ride mini trucks from a local club on the way home from work yesterday. Driveshaft hitting the floor fan hitting the shroud that thing is sitting sideways like paul wall. No mor eriding for at least a week til I get time to fix it.. Not even motivated may stay broke til I feel like it..


----------



## Lowridingmike

P.E. PREZ said:


> View attachment 666342
> View attachment 666344
> View attachment 666345
> View attachment 666346
> View attachment 666347
> The kid's told me not asked me to get the lo lo because it has A/C and go buy us a pool,got to luv the lil monster's. Got a little pinstriping on the side's to go with the top, still got a little to fill in the side's a little and then a little on th 1/4 pillars. uffin::420::nicoderm: damn I used the word LITTLE a lot :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


 Looking good,, kiddos and the linc!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Lowridingmike said:


> Looking good,, kiddos and the linc!


Thanks homie


----------



## sic713

whut it dew.. checking in.. up here in Chicago puttin.in werk!!!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Sunday Bump Brotha,s


----------



## Lowridingmike

I broke a motor mount, can't even cruise my whip..  And finally smoked a motor. been hitting and hopping on the same one since February on 96v so it done me very well..


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> me and the homie payfred wit detroit ace rag and his wifey reppin in detroit this pass wknd


Bout time we got to kick it Dre! Thx for the brews they on me next time homie :h5:


Lowridingmike said:


> Looking good Payfred! One of my homie swas that way for this past weekend at a show wonde rif it was th esame one.. Lil Brandon with the silve rflaked cutty he was wit John. Ahhh drove the caddy to work today... Low and slow th ewhole way... I'll see if somebody will take some pics for me, on the hwy with tha t400 turbo I thought I was turnin a lil high rpm but it was cool and steady... just noisey being open header.. lmao


It was the same spot Mike. Lil Brandon is hella cool we kicked it real hard at the hotel crackin jokes in the parking lot till the wee hours of the morning. Shit hangin in the hotel parking lot drinking can be more fun than the show itself sometimes LOL. It was a long ass ride from NC to Detroit but it was well worth it!











Lowridingmike said:


> Here he is..


----------



## payfred

Parking lot pimpin at the hotel


----------



## payfred

Dippin down 8 Mile Rd in Detroit :yes:


----------



## payfred

Our lineup at the picnic. This when we first got there before the crowd showed up


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Parking lot pimpin at the hotel


looking good Fred


----------



## payfred

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:





regal ryda said:


> looking good Fred


Thx homie! Ay I saw the pics of your plaque presentation man the deuce lookin proper & congrats! :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Thx homie! Ay I saw the pics of your plaque presentation man the deuce lookin proper & congrats! :h5:


Thanks homie, it will be always remembered as one of those special days for me


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

regal ryda said:


> Thanks homie, it will be always remembered as one of those special days for me


2x to regal ryda


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

Sad night my brothers.

Hopefully some of you lost black folk wake up, I think we as black men should just work harder in school and education to improve our status in society. we need more black professionals.

Stop with this self-hate, buffonery and coonery. I see you ***** out there worshiping the devils, marrying, sleeping, having seeds with the devil. But yet claim to be a proud "black man".

Listen my brothers, get educated, love one another, have peace, be examples for these children out here. Lead by example, do and become positive things. AND STAND BY YOUR BLACK QUEENS!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Sad night my brothers.
> 
> Hopefully some of you lost black folk wake up, I think we as black men should just work harder in school and education to improve our status in society. we need more black professionals.
> 
> Stop with this self-hate, buffonery and coonery. I see you ***** out there worshiping the devils, marrying, sleeping, having seeds with the devil. But yet claim to be a proud "black man".
> 
> Listen my brothers, get educated, love one another, have peace, be examples for these children out here. Lead by example, do and become positive things. AND STAND BY YOUR BLACK QUEENS!!


 What kind of Black Muslim are you homie. Bringing yo ass up in here calling Brothers ****,s. Are you even Black? Or are you one of the many fake ass punk motha fucka,s that be on these threads. Real Black Muslim,s don't insult there black Brother,s at introduction White Boy search the web a little more Punk.


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

Daddy ooo said:


> What kind of Black Muslim are you homie. Bringing yo ass up in here calling Brothers ****,s. Are you even Black? Or are you one of the many fake ass punk motha fucka,s that be on these threads. Real Black Muslim,s don't insult there black Brother,s at introduction White Boy search the web a little more Punk.


brother,

I have been a Nation of Islam member for 5 years. I'm still studying everyday and learning the teachings. It will take me a few more years of reprogramming.

I apologize if my post came off wrong, I'm still saddened by this verdict. Its sad no outrage when we kill and fight amongst another. 

some people are waking up and finally coming to realize the truth.

and the "*****" ever hear "every brother ain't a brother" this applies to them. You'd be shocked of the self hate people have and for our women.

I'm gonna pray for all my brothers and sisters. 

especially those on here who doubt my true intentions, to help and motivate our people. Slanderous words and racism on here and in the real world doesn't bother me.

on that note, have a blessed and safe day my brothers.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IMA CALL THE FOI ON YOU LOL


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

64 CRAWLING said:


> IMA CALL THE FOI ON YOU LOL


call them, and hopefully you make that call to join.

I pray to almighty god (Allah). I'm going to send you a message with info and some books to read.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

FUCK THAT LOL MY HOMIE A MUSLIM AND PART OF THE FOI,HE TRIED HIS BEST TO CONVINCE ME AND SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES TO GO TO THE MAS,WE DID AND ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IS THE WHTE MAN THIS AND JUST MAD AT THE WORLD TYPE SHIT LOL THEY AINT IN THERE HELPIN NO ONE ITS LOL BUT I RESPECT IT THO JUST AINT FOR ME AND THE HOMIES LOL


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

64 CRAWLING said:


> FUCK THAT LOL MY HOMIE A MUSLIM AND PART OF THE FOI,HE TRIED HIS BEST TO CONVINCE ME AND SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES TO GO TO THE MAS,WE DID AND ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IS THE WHTE MAN THIS AND JUST MAD AT THE WORLD TYPE SHIT LOL THEY AINT IN THERE HELPIN NO ONE ITS LOL BUT I RESPECT IT THO JUST AINT FOR ME AND THE HOMIES LOL


I respect that brother, and hopefully you got the info I sent.

just try to be positive and help uplift people and stop the self hate and promote the peace amongst each other.


----------



## cobrakarate

Got this limo half way disassembled for cutting the holes. got to take out old springs and cut the holes tomorrow. removing brake flex lines and finished for today. up in down by Wednesday.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

cobrakarate said:


> Got this limo half way disassembled for cutting the holes. got to take out old springs and cut the holes tomorrow. removing brake flex lines and finished for today. up in down by Wednesday.


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## TIREKINGS

Yeszir that's whats up!!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> Got this limo half way disassembled for cutting the holes. got to take out old springs and cut the holes tomorrow. removing brake flex lines and finished for today. up in down by Wednesday.


 should look real nice layed out on the ground :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

64 CRAWLING said:


> FUCK THAT LOL MY HOMIE A MUSLIM AND PART OF THE FOI,HE TRIED HIS BEST TO CONVINCE ME AND SOME OF THE OTHER HOMIES TO GO TO THE MAS,WE DID AND ALL THEY TALK ABOUT IS THE WHTE MAN THIS AND JUST MAD AT THE WORLD TYPE SHIT LOL THEY AINT IN THERE HELPIN NO ONE ITS LOL BUT I RESPECT IT THO JUST AINT FOR ME AND THE HOMIES LOL


HOMIE MY OWN DAMN MOMMA IS FROM THE FRUITS AND ALL THO I AGREE WITH SOME THINGS THEY TEACH, OTHER STUFF I JUST AINT FEELING. MY MOMMA ALWAYS ANGRY WHEN SHE HAS DISCUSSIONS (REAL MILITANT). NOT SAYING SHE DOES'NT HAVE A REASON TO BE. BUT THE BOTTOM LINE IS WE HAVE TO LIVE IN THE WORLD WITH "******". SHIT, THE LAST TIME I CHECKED THE ***** THAT BROKE IN MY CAR AND STOLE MY RADIO WAS BLACK. THE ***** THAT TOOK MY CELL PHONE OF THE CHARGER, WHILE I RAN IN THE STORE TO GRAB A BEER, WAS BLACK. AND THE FOOLS THAT I WAS IN A GUN BATTLE WITH SOME YEARS BACK, WAS SOME BLACK ASS *******. THE POINT I'M MAKING IS, YOU GOTTA BE AWARE OF EVERYTHING AND EVERYBODY. DON'T TRUST A SOUL THAT AINT A PART OF YOUR OWN PERSONAL CIRCLE.. AND YOU STILL GOTTA WATCH SOME OF THEM MOTHER FUCKERS TOO. AND I'M NOT EXCLUDING THE FACT THAT RACISM STILL EXISTS, CUZ IT DOES.. WHITE MAN AIN'T GIVE ME THE JOB WHEN HE KNEW DAMN WELL MY CREDENTIALS WAS OFF THE CHART.. ANYWAY, GETTING BACK TO THIS FOI BUSINESS.. I WENT TO THE MOSQUE ONE DAY AND LOL THEY TAKE THEIR OFFERINGS TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL. THEY DON'T PASS THE PLATE AROUND, THEY PASS BASKETS. AND THEY DO IT LIKE IT'S SOME KIND OF AUCTION: 
_
*"THIS BROTHER GAVE UP A 20, CAN SOMEBODY GIVE ME 30? OH MY, THIS SISTER GAVE UP A 50, NOW I KNOW YALL BROTHERS AINT GON' LET THIS SISTER SHAME YALL.. LET ME SEE ONE OF YALL BROTHERS PUT UP A HUNDRED.. ALL PRAISES DUE TO ALLAH"*_ SMH


----------



## RIDER WEAR

Crenshaw was off the chain yesterday.....And the protest was poppin too..Lowriders n Protestors..We almost tore crenshaw Up..


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> What kind of Black Muslim are you homie. Bringing yo ass up in here calling Brothers ****,s. Are you even Black? Or are you one of the many fake ass punk motha fucka,s that be on these threads. Real Black Muslim,s don't insult there black Brother,s at introduction White Boy search the web a little more Punk.


All his posts are like that I would just ignore it big daddy


----------



## BlackDawg

he made some valid points no matter where you beliefs lie. Don't attack the messager for the message!


----------



## Hydrohype

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> brother,
> 
> I have been a Nation of Islam member for 5 years. I'm still studying everyday and learning the teachings. It will take me a few more years of reprogramming.
> 
> I apologize if my post came off wrong, I'm still saddened by this verdict. Its sad no outrage when we kill and fight amongst another.
> 
> some people are waking up and finally coming to realize the truth.
> 
> and the "*****" ever hear "every brother ain't a brother" this applies to them. You'd be shocked of the self hate people have and for our women.
> 
> I'm gonna pray for all my brothers and sisters.
> 
> especially those on here who doubt my true intentions, to help and motivate our people. Slanderous words and racism on here and in the real world doesn't bother me.
> 
> on that note, have a blessed and safe day my brothers.



QUESTION? What kind of Muslim are most people in the US? Whabi, Shia, Sunni, Alawite, Salifist, did I miss any?
and how do you or your Muslim family feel about other Muslims who are not part of your belief's ?
And how do you feel about Sharia Law? I mean no dis-respect, I am just curious because I hear and read different thing's that pertain to the belief's of Islam!


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> QUESTION? What kind of Muslim are most people in the US? Whabi, Shia, Sunni, Alawite, Salifist, did I miss any?
> and how do you or your Muslim family feel about other Muslims who are not part of your belief's ?
> And how do you feel about Sharia Law? I mean no dis-respect, I am just curious because I hear and read different thing's that pertain to the belief's of Islam!


Great question!


----------



## Daddy ooo

BlackDawg said:


> he made some valid points no matter where you beliefs lie. Don't attack the messager for the message!


 I have no problem with the massage this guy is relaying. Because as you say some of it is very valid. It just the way he attack brother's with that ( I see you ****,s) Shit. You can give a Brotha a massage with out throwing in that type of talk. I was attacking the disrespect. Not the massage BlackDog


----------



## BlackDawg

Fasho. I can understand the frustration though. Niccuh's killing each other and devaluing young black life is equivilant to coonery at its finiest. These clowns doing the KKK's job!


----------



## Daddy ooo

BlackDawg said:


> Fasho. I can understand the frustration though. Niccuh's killing each other and devaluing young black life is equivilant to coonery at its finiest. These clowns doing the KKK's job!


 When you put it like that......In that perspective. All I can do in agree with you.


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

BlackDawg said:


> he made some valid points no matter where you beliefs lie. Don't attack the messager for the message!


Thanks brother, I applogize if I come off weird too many. But I try to reach the lost ones. People can ignore me, that's fine.



Hydrohype said:


> QUESTION? What kind of Muslim are most people in the US? Whabi, Shia, Sunni, Alawite, Salifist, did I miss any?
> and how do you or your Muslim family feel about other Muslims who are not part of your belief's ?
> And how do you feel about Sharia Law? I mean no dis-respect, I am just curious because I hear and read different thing's that pertain to the belief's of Islam!


Most African Americans are Sunni Islam, it depends on your background and race, in which you follow. I can't speak for anyone else, and don't want to mislead anyone.

I really suggest you read and learn about us, to gain knowledge and understanding of our beliefs and teachings.

Its not that I don't have the answers to your questions, my brother. I want you and everyone else to seek the answers, and learn!!! KNOWLEDGE IS POWER.

http://www.noi.org/about_beliefs_and_wants.shtml
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beliefs_and_theology_of_the_Nation_of_Islam






BlackDawg said:


> Fasho. I can understand the frustration though. Niccuh's killing each other and devaluing young black life is equivilant to coonery at its finiest. These clowns doing the KKK's job!


I mean look at Tyler Perry movies, that's **** stuff. 

I feel brothers that go outside their race have no right to cry anymore. Listen people might not agree, but the self-hate for our own people and the hate for our women is sad. We need to be role models and positive members for our families and communties. That bufoonery and coonery sets us brothers back 10 fold. We need to move forward, we need more leaders, doctors, lawyers, NOT SPORT STARS OR ENTERTAINERS!!!!

I see it everyday.


----------



## Hydrohype

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Thanks brother, I applogize if I come off weird too many. But I try to reach the lost ones. People can ignore me, that's fine.
> 
> 
> Most African Americans are Sunni Islam, it depends on your background and race, in which you follow. I can't speak for anyone else, and don't want to mislead anyone.
> 
> I really suggest you read and learn about us, to gain knowledge and understanding of our beliefs and teachings.
> 
> Its not that I don't have the answers to your questions, my brother. I want you and everyone else to seek the answers, and learn!!! KNOWLEDGE IS POWER.
> 
> http://www.noi.org/about_beliefs_and_wants.shtml
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beliefs_and_theology_of_the_Nation_of_Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look at Tyler Perry movies, that's **** stuff.
> 
> I feel brothers that go outside their race have no right to cry anymore. Listen people might not agree, but the self-hate for our own people and the hate for our women is sad. We need to be role models and positive members for our families and communties. That bufoonery and coonery sets us brothers back 10 fold. We need to move forward, we need more leaders, doctors, lawyers, NOT SPORT STARS OR ENTERTAINERS!!!!
> 
> I see it everyday.


Okay thanks..


----------



## payfred

If any of you brothas can help it would be really appreciated. Thank you

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


----------



## plague

What up fred kita is one of a kind.always could pick up the phone and talk for hours. Was like that with me so could only imagine how he was with family/club ill talk to some people to see how we can help


----------



## Lowridingmike

WTF is dis??? I leave for a min and all allah breaks loose. Back to the lowriding it was a hot day but me and Adriana was riding yesterday.. GOt erthang fixe dmotor moutn welded back up, was actually a tranny mount broke loose tha thad the driveshaft smacking th efloor all is fixed and rollin good.. think I'm having some more carb issues, or fuel pump... acting a lil funny at high rpms til I get outta th epedal, never done that b4 I thought it was a vacuum issue replaced a hos eI thought looked collapsed but still doing it even maybe worse now, I'll fix it... Should've put air on this 350 I swear its so hot I don't even be wanting to drive it..





















Only thing making that hell pit worth riding in is these 4 little switches... smh


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Thanks brother, I applogize if I come off weird too many. But I try to reach the lost ones. People can ignore me, that's fine.
> 
> 
> Most African Americans are Sunni Islam, it depends on your background and race, in which you follow. I can't speak for anyone else, and don't want to mislead anyone.
> 
> I really suggest you read and learn about us, to gain knowledge and understanding of our beliefs and teachings.
> 
> Its not that I don't have the answers to your questions, my brother. I want you and everyone else to seek the answers, and learn!!! KNOWLEDGE IS POWER.
> 
> http://www.noi.org/about_beliefs_and_wants.shtml
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beliefs_and_theology_of_the_Nation_of_Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look at Tyler Perry movies, that's **** stuff.
> 
> I feel brothers that go outside their race have no right to cry anymore. Listen people might not agree, but the self-hate for our own people and the hate for our women is sad. We need to be role models and positive members for our families and communties. That bufoonery and coonery sets us brothers back 10 fold. We need to move forward, we need more leaders, doctors, lawyers, NOT SPORT STARS OR ENTERTAINERS!!!!
> 
> I see it everyday.


I've been reading some of your post and I agree , 1000% those that have been coming in this thread for years have seen Slickpanther and myself kick down the message . Dont have an open ear for ignorance , degradation, and selective journalism but a deaf ear to knowledege . Peace out brothers. !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> If any of you brothas can help it would be really appreciated. Thank you
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


Sup wit it brother Fred, Ill chip in on it homie , Hope all gets well with kita homie.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> I have no problem with the massage this guy is relaying. Because as you say some of it is very valid. It just the way he attack brother's with that ( I see you ****,s) Shit. You can give a Brotha a massage with out throwing in that type of talk. I was attacking the disrespect. Not the massage BlackDog


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> If any of you brothas can help it would be really appreciated. Thank you
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


 Just now seeing this.. GOtchu, Prayers for Kita and his family..


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I've been reading some of your post and I agree , 1000% those that have been coming in this thread for years have seen Slickpanther and myself kick down the message . Dont have an open ear for ignorance , degradation, and selective journalism but a deaf ear to knowledege . Peace out brothers. !


As-salamu alaykum my brother!!

I feel the time is now for OUR people to wake up. If you don't stand for something you'll fall for everything!! 

Shout out to my brothers, surviving day to day in this world. Keep on pushing on!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> As-salamu alaykum my brother!!
> 
> I feel the time is now for OUR people to wake up. If you don't stand for something you'll fall for everything!!
> 
> Shout out to my brothers, surviving day to day in this world. Keep on pushing on!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: That,s what,s up


----------



## chevy_boy

HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Thanks brother, I applogize if I come off weird too many. But I try to reach the lost ones. People can ignore me, that's fine.
> 
> 
> Most African Americans are Sunni Islam, it depends on your background and race, in which you follow. I can't speak for anyone else, and don't want to mislead anyone.
> 
> I really suggest you read and learn about us, to gain knowledge and understanding of our beliefs and teachings.
> 
> Its not that I don't have the answers to your questions, my brother. I want you and everyone else to seek the answers, and learn!!! KNOWLEDGE IS POWER.
> 
> http://www.noi.org/about_beliefs_and_wants.shtml
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beliefs_and_theology_of_the_Nation_of_Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look at Tyler Perry movies, that's **** stuff.
> 
> I feel brothers that go outside their race have no right to cry anymore. Listen people might not agree, but the self-hate for our own people and the hate for our women is sad. We need to be role models and positive members for our families and communties. That bufoonery and coonery sets us brothers back 10 fold. We need to move forward, we need more leaders, doctors, lawyers, NOT SPORT STARS OR ENTERTAINERS!!!!
> 
> I see it everyday.


*There is a place and time to uplift our black bothers and a special site for that. This site here is NOT one of them... This is STRICTLY for our Black lowriders and peers which welcomes all (Races of color) with the contribution of pictures and knowledge about lowriding. I'm not knocking what you are trying to educate but IJS this is not the place for it...... *uffin:


----------



## chevy_boy

payfred said:


> If any of you brothas can help it would be really appreciated. Thank you
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


*Already donated and posted on my FB..... I have known Kita for a very long time *uffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> If any of you brothas can help it would be really appreciated. Thank you
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


 My prayers goe,s out to this brotha and his Family. I hope he make,s a speedy recovery. It was a long time ago back in the late 80's. I think I may have had the pleasure of meeting this guy at a Lowrider event in San Francisco I think it was.


----------



## plague

Like that caddy, are you having problems with the juice like the lights and grill


----------



## Lowridingmike

plague said:


> Like that caddy, are you having problems with the juice like the lights and grill


 If u talkin to me.. hell yeah I did at first. I JUST fixed the headlights to stay still and the rubber felt to not pop out on the pass side and in the past I had to screw the castle grill down to the header panel with small chrome carriage bolts. I think when I bought it they just 2 side taped dat bish down..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Still on the streets, me and my homie laccin thru..


----------



## Daddy ooo

1980 or 81 Pic of me and my 1978 caddy. That,s way before you was born mike lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> 1980 or 81 Pic of me and my 1978 caddy. That,s way before you was born mike lol
> View attachment 672406


 TIGHT! wish I could see it a lil better looked fresh!!! That's what I'm talkin bout I wanna look back on my rides as an old man and be like, "And I'm still lowriding...." :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> TIGHT! wish I could see it a lil better looked fresh!!! That's what I'm talkin bout I wanna look back on my rides as an old man and be like, "And I'm still lowriding...." :thumbsup:


 Yeah back in the day we didn't have the convenient,s of having camera phone,s and such. Out of all the Low,s I've had over the year,s that caddy was one of my favorite. That was the first car i had with a candy paint job. All we fucked with back then was lacquer paint. The shit would buff out and look like glass.


----------



## regal ryda

He just basically called the big homie an old man lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> He just basically called the big homie an old man lol


 It,s all good Mike lol. It was a time in my life that I didn't think I would live to get to the age I'm at (THE BIG 50) and proud of it. Over 30 years of premium Lowriding and no end in site. And I keep my old ass in shape too. let a youngster run up on me. They lil homie,s would like dam that old dude knocked you the fuck out. Lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> He just basically called the big homie an old man lol


 Don't make me look bad brah.. lmao 



Daddy ooo said:


> It,s all good Mike lol. It was a time in my life that I didn't think I would live to get to the age I'm at (THE BIG 50) and proud of it. Over 30 years of premium Lowriding and no end in site. And I keep my old ass in shape too. let a youngster run up on me. They lil homie,s would like dam that old dude knocked you the fuck out. Lol


 Yeah I actually look forward to my future, I wanna see 50 that would be a blessing. There was a time I was quite sure I wouldn't make it this far without being shot or in prison. yeah dat caddy looked smooth o.g. plus erthang back then layed out good. Nobody lays shit out anymore and that's sorta what I fell in love with int he first place..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Don't make me look bad brah.. lmao
> 
> Yeah I actually look forward to my future, I wanna see 50 that would be a blessing. There was a time I was quite sure I wouldn't make it this far without being shot or in prison. yeah dat caddy looked smooth o.g. plus erthang back then layed out good. Nobody lays shit out anymore and that's sorta what I fell in love with int he first place..


 Right on young mike. My opion is that out of 10 guy,s that grow up lowriding it become,s a life long love for at least five of them..Maybe and hopefully you,ll be part of the 50% that,s in it for life. Only time can tell.


----------



## Lroi

Daddy ooo said:


> 1980 or 81 Pic of me and my 1978 caddy. That,s way before you was born mike lol
> View attachment 672406


that's cool as hell!


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> What up fred kita is one of a kind.always could pick up the phone and talk for hours. Was like that with me so could only imagine how he was with family/club ill talk to some people to see how we can help


I'm hurting man I love that dude forreal


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Sup wit it brother Fred, Ill chip in on it homie , Hope all gets well with kita homie.


Thanks brother



Lowridingmike said:


> Just now seeing this.. GOtchu, Prayers for Kita and his family..


Thanks brother Kita spreads nothing but love he & his family just need a Lil bit of that love back right now...if any of you homies have even a little bit it would be a huge blessing....just please click the link I posted 



Daddy ooo said:


> My prayers goe,s out to this brotha and his Family. I hope he make,s a speedy recovery. It was a long time ago back in the late 80's. I think I may have had the pleasure of meeting this guy at a Lowrider event in San Francisco I think it was.


Much love big bro


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> 1980 or 81 Pic of me and my 1978 caddy. That,s way before you was born mike lol
> View attachment 672406


Damn OG you took it way back!


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Still on the streets, me and my homie laccin thru..


Mike why you ain't got that Lux all up in the back window homie lettin fools know what time it is


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> If any of you brothas can help it would be really appreciated. Thank you
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/help-kita-lealao-in-his-road-to-recovery/72997


Not a problem, word is bond I will do a little somtim somtim in a few days .... House bill's and $300 smog on the daily just whooped my ass like a crack head who stole the VCr!


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Still on the streets, me and my homie laccin thru..


I WILL ALWAYS LOVE 77-79... MY FIRST CAR ON FLUID..


























I CANT EVER FIND MY FAVORITE PICTURE, BACK IN THE OLD FLIP PHONE/CHIP PHONE DAY'S THE CAR WAS LAID INFRONT OF THE HOT DOGG JOINT ON CRENSHAW WITH THE BIG OLD MEJESTICS PLAQUE IN THE WINDOW!


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Damn OG you took it way back!


 You know the deal Fred. Like your first love.....you never forget your first full custom


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> Right on young mike. My opion is that out of 10 guy,s that grow up lowriding it become,s a life long love for at least five of them..Maybe and hopefully you,ll be part of the 50% that,s in it for life. Only time can tell.


 Oh yea, well so far its looking like its IV life.. lolz 



Lroi said:


> that's cool as hell!


Isn't it though, I love the throwback pics cats pos ton here makes history awesome.. 



payfred said:


> Mike why you ain't got that Lux all up in the back window homie lettin fools know what time it is


It's not ready. Can't just put a plaque in anything that takes time.. GOtta set an example for the guys on what NOT to do... 



Hydrohype said:


> I WILL ALWAYS LOVE 77-79... MY FIRST CAR ON FLUID..
> View attachment 673061
> View attachment 673062
> View attachment 673063
> View attachment 673064
> 
> 
> I CANT EVER FIND MY FAVORITE PICTURE, BACK IN THE OLD FLIP PHONE/CHIP PHONE DAY'S THE CAR WAS LAID INFRONT OF THE HOT DOGG JOINT ON CRENSHAW WITH THE BIG OLD MEJESTICS PLAQUE IN THE WINDOW!


 Ahh man the lay on that is beautiful, looks like its on 14's too. I usually hate 14s but that's pretty classy Markie!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> I WILL ALWAYS LOVE 77-79... MY FIRST CAR ON FLUID..
> View attachment 673061
> View attachment 673062
> View attachment 673063
> View attachment 673064
> 
> 
> I CANT EVER FIND MY FAVORITE PICTURE, BACK IN THE OLD FLIP PHONE/CHIP PHONE DAY'S THE CAR WAS LAID INFRONT OF THE HOT DOGG JOINT ON CRENSHAW WITH THE BIG OLD MEJESTICS PLAQUE IN THE WINDOW!


 Very Cool OG


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lroi said:


> that's cool as hell!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is what changed my life back in the day. My first born


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is him today. A chip off the old block lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> This is him today. A chip off the old block lol
> View attachment 673310


Nice lookin family you got their Old Dog .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Nice lookin family you got their Old Dog .


 thanks Gate. That,s my oldest kid him and the two young ladies that took him to L.A for his 26th birthday this past weekend.


----------



## regal ryda

whats happenin brothas


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> whats happenin brothas


 What up lil Bro


----------



## Daddy ooo

Here,s a few pic,s from the Street Low Show this past Sunday


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

All Family First Car in the building


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

Old Daddy ~O~ and Big Puppet from the movie American Me. Cool Ass Homie


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> What up lil Bro


just trying to live the dream


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> whats happenin brothas


sup mikey hope all is well luv1 , when you bring you car down here Id like to peep it out I havent had a chance to see it since completion



Daddy ooo said:


> Here,s a few pic,s from the Street Low Show this past Sunday
> View attachment 673662
> View attachment 673663





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 673665
> View attachment 673668





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 673671
> View attachment 673672


 Loving this pic daddy O! thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## chevy_boy

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 673671
> View attachment 673672


:boink::boink::boink::h5::biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup mikey hope all is well luv1 , when you bring you car down here Id like to peep it out I havent had a chance to see it since completion


Fa sho homie, it aint much but youre more than welcome to check it out, I gotta do some more paint work thanks to my dumbass hitting my house with it


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup mikey hope all is well luv1 , when you bring you car down here Id like to peep it out I havent had a chance to see it since completion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this pic daddy O! thanks for sharing brother.


 Hey young Mike you know it,s my duty to get a shot of that Booty lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> just trying to live the dream


 That,s what,s up my Brotha. We only have one life to live.....We may as well try and live out our dreams....Here today gone tomorrow.....Do yo thang my Brotha


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh yea, well so far its looking like its IV life.. lolz
> 
> Isn't it though, I love the throwback pics cats pos ton here makes history awesome..
> 
> It's not ready. Can't just put a plaque in anything that takes time.. GOtta set an example for the guys on what NOT to do...
> 
> Ahh man the lay on that is beautiful, looks like its on 14's too. I usually hate 14s but that's pretty classy Markie!



Thanks Mike..
Yea Mike when the 5/20/14's dried up.. I started using hurcules 175/70/14's then they dried up so I had to go with coppers and burning the whitewall a little wider... Believe me I get so many people mad at me because of my 14's! Im just more comfortable on 14's... unless I am in G-body!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 673683



GREAT PICS..


----------



## payfred

Family First got some nice ass cars!!


----------



## plague

my old 79


----------



## plague

SOLD TO MY FRIEND FOR 500 STILL PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## plague

WAS MY BABY


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

WHEN I USE TO HAVE MY SHOP


----------



## plague

USE TO SHIP THESE THINGS EVERY PLACE MOST CALI AND TEXAS


----------



## plague

OLD BACK YARD


----------



## plague

CONVERSION WE DID


----------



## plague

BLACK LOWRIDER GOING IN


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

BUILDING SETUP WITH FISH TANKS


----------



## plague

MY OLD CUTTY


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

THIS IS WHAT IM WORKING ON NOW IS THIS RIVIERA IT WAS RUFF AND NOT PUT TOGETHER WELL AT ALL, GOT THE INTERIOR DONE AND NOW IT IS A WORKING CONVERTIBLE, HAS BEEN A LOT OF HARD WORK, I KNOW OF 2 VERT RIVIS BUT NOT A CONVERT ONE, I GOT IT AT A GOOD DEAL SO WENT IN


----------



## plague

GOT ALL THE METAL WORK DONE ON THE SIDES AND DECKLID ILL POST SOME NEW PIC


----------



## plague

MY LADY ALWAYS HELPS ME EVEN IN THE DEAD OF WINTER TAKE ROOFS OFF


----------



## plague

I AM ORIGINALLY FROM KANSAS CITY WHEN I FIRST GOT INTO LOWRIDING IT WAS SOMETHING THAT DOPEMEN DID WITH THERE MONEY BUY A CAR TAKE IT TO THE SHOP AND HAVE SOMEONE ELSE WORK ON IT THAT WAS IN 92 THERE WAS THIS SHOP CALLED LUNA AND SONS, MY BUDDY DROPPED HIS CADDY OFF AND JUST LET THEM FIX IT UP DAYTONS AND 4 PUMP SETUP, NOT KNOWING ABOUT HYDROS AT THE TIME WERE DOING RIDING ON THE FREEWAY SOMETHING CAUGHT THE CAR ON FIRE AND WE HAD TOO WATCH THE CAR BURN UP, HE MOVED ON BUT SOMEHOW IT STUCK WITH ME. WE USED TO JUST RIDE DAYTONS AND VOGUES BUT NEVER LOWRIDER STYLE, BACK THEN WE USED TO HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE FROM OAKLAND AND LA DOWN AND SEEING THAT STYLE KIND OF ADAPTED. LEARNED A LOT FROM UTAH RIDERS OUT HERE, THERE JUST ISNT MANY BLACK LOWRIDERS OUT HERE MAYBE 1 TO EACH CLUB, NOT LIKE OTHER PLACES AND MOST GUYS HAVE MOVED ON TO OTHER STYLES OF CARS, JUST FIGURED ID POST SOME PICTURES IVE HAD A LOT OF CARS BUT NO SHOW CARS JUST AVERAGE RIDES NOW 38 AND SEEING SOME OF THOSE OLD PICS JUST LET ME KNOW ILL BE DOING THIS FOR A LONG TIME TO COME.


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> GOT ALL THE METAL WORK DONE ON THE SIDES AND DECKLID ILL POST SOME NEW PIC


 I,v always liked this year Riviera. Never seen one converted. Keep us post my brotha. That should look tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> BUILDING SETUP WITH FISH TANKS


 Man them fish are in for one hell of ride with them hydro,s. But it won't be the first time. When I was a kid back in the mid 70,s you would see such things as a Fish tank in a ride. It was all about being creative back then. shit used to blow my mind. So go ahead and do yo thang homie. Just keep you a fresh supply of gold fish. lol


----------



## plague

Thanks big daddy, im hope to be done with the rivi next year, a lot of work and had a lot of help, interior is done just on the engine, the fish tank thing is something my wife wanted to do something I seen on a old school ride, I was gonna put betas in they gonna cook


----------



## Hydrohype

plague said:


> Thanks big daddy, im hope to be done with the rivi next year, a lot of work and had a lot of help, interior is done just on the engine, the fish tank thing is something my wife wanted to do something I seen on a old school ride, I was gonna put betas in they gonna cook


Good story and great pic's.. I love seeing all the open space! Im gonna leave Cali behind one of these days!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

WHAT'S GOOD BROTHAS :wave:


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> Thanks big daddy, im hope to be done with the rivi next year, a lot of work and had a lot of help, interior is done just on the engine, the fish tank thing is something my wife wanted to do something I seen on a old school ride, I was gonna put betas in they gonna cook


 That,s going to be a nice ride bro. It,s also cool that your down with trying out different ideals. 



P.E. PREZ said:


> WHAT'S GOOD BROTHAS :wave:


 What,s up homie


----------



## regal ryda

Sup big homie out here in CPT these cats is on that 92 shit right now....they fuckin up my vacation


----------



## Daddy ooo

I plan on putting the same mural on the trunk lid of 37 coupe sedan only the dice will be on 7


----------



## jjfrom713

Sorry to hear that homie text me I'm from Hub city originally


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is how art work is coming out on my two wheel Lowrider. Mural has alway been one my trade marks starting back in 79


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> This is how art work is coming out on my two wheel Lowrider. Mural has alway been one my trade marks starting back in 79
> View attachment 675291


Damn your an artist too :worship: bad ass homeboy!


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Damn your an artist too :worship: bad ass homeboy!


. LMAO.....I apologize Fred my post misled you. I did,nt do the artwork a youngster out of San Jose is doing it for me. I only meant that I started incorporating murals on my ride,s beginning back in 1979 when I was in the 11th grade. Lol


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> . LMAO.....I apologize Fred my post misled you. I did,nt do the artwork a youngster out of San Jose is doing it for me. I only meant that I started incorporating murals on my ride,s beginning back in 1979 when I was in the 11th grade. Lol


Haha oh my bad dogg I was about to say!


----------



## regal ryda

That tour pack looks good big homie


----------



## HebrewAllahTripleDarkness

Daddy ooo said:


> This is how art work is coming out on my two wheel Lowrider. Mural has alway been one my trade marks starting back in 79
> View attachment 675291


Beautiful art work my brother.


----------



## plague

Hydrohype said:


> Good story and great pic's.. I love seeing all the open space! Im gonna leave Cali behind one of these days!


Thanks its nice dont have to worry bout the city and tickets, guy across the street got over a 110 cars in his back yard


----------



## Hydrohype

plague said:


> Thanks its nice dont have to worry bout the city and tickets, guy across the street got over a 110 cars in his back yard


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> That tour pack looks good big homie


 Old habits are hard to brake. Thanks



HebrewAllahTripleDarkness said:


> Beautiful art work my brother.


 Thanks my Brotha


----------



## Hydrohype

Damm I dont want to jinx it. But today was a good day.. I almost did not pull my car out, even though there was a car show today at my old High school... San Fernando.. I sound like a broken record, but my ass is 50 years old. and Im single and I feel like my female pulling power is broken, so I dont go cruzzing much for 2 reasons,,, (1) my car's are street buckets and no where near as clean as most LA car's are these days..(2) I really dont enjoy that good ole fashioned lowriding without having a down ass female by my side.
A few years ago I got bored with dippin solo so I started smoked weed again and became a big ass kush monster.. My Lac and my Glasshouse smelled like bud for days,,, thank God I never got sweated for that shit by cop's from like 06 to 09... 

Any way I was hitting corners and making pass's back and fourth by the high-school about 6:00 pm.. waiting to see the cars on the street (not all posted up behind some fence's ) and I saw this lady infront of a house with her friends and family watching the car's go by.. she had a bomb ass smile, and I did not know was she checking out my car ? or me and my car? so after passing her ass about 3 or 4 times... I finally got up the nerve to pull up along side of her and ask if she was married? and she said: Im 50 but not married! and her truck was bumping the (Dell's O" What a night) So I said _ HELL NO: guess what i am playing on my stereo? the same song O" WHAT A NIGHT! 
I turned my shit up so she could hear! and she said she love's my car! I asked her if I could pull over and talk to her for a minute?
and she said yea! Turn's out she is cool ass hell.. her and her people where laughing at me, wondering if I was ever going to stop and say something! I confessed I wanted to holler at her as soon as I saw that smile of her's.. put it was going to take me a couple pass's to get up the nerve! This chick has her own 68 stepside chevy truck as a daily driver and it's clean as fuck. she was really proud to show it to me...so we chopped it up for a hot minute while I watched alot of the show riders go by...then she was going to take her truck and hit the local park with her home girls,, but instead she got in the drop top with me and we made about 4 pass's by the park and the high school, while we talked alot more about car's, the old days and relationships and shit!.. 

Then I dropped her off at her peoples house.. I got pictures of her truck, but she would not let me take pictures of her.. I have had women in the past that I was sleeping with who would be hella camera shy. and it's usually because they had something to hide from some other dude so I did not press it I told her I would respect her privacy and her secret would be safe with me. But I told her I was putting my lowrider experience of today on blast. (LIL and facebook) and she was cool with that.. so we exchanged numbers and I pushed it home with the top down to moms house, (smiling the whole way) and after inhaling a turkey burger, I took the car back out in the night air to get an Ice Cream cone from burger king, (50 cents) damm at that point I did not want that day to end.. Once i get my car's tighter? I owe it to myself to get my cruzz on like I used to want to back in the day..CRENSHAW. COMPTON. WITTIER, DIEGO whatever the place may be in this Golden state of CALIFORNIA... WHO' KNOW'S IF ANYTHING SERIOUS WILL HAPPEN WITH ME AND THIS LOVELY LADY? HELL SHE MAY NOT EVER WANT TO SEE ME AGAIN? I MAY NEVER KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TASTE A GOOD NIGHT KISS FROM THE LIKES OF HER?.. but just for today.. like ICE CUBE said: TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! IM MARKIE mother fccckin DE.. and that's my story!_


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Damm I dont want to jinx it. But today was a good day.. I almost did not pull my car out, even though there was a car show today at my old High school... San Fernando.. I sound like a broken record, but my ass is 50 years old. and Im single and I feel like my female pulling power is broken, so I dont go cruzzing much for 2 reasons,,, (1) my car's are street buckets and no where near as clean as most LA car's are these days..(2) I really dont enjoy that good ole fashioned lowriding without having a down ass female by my side.
> A few years ago I got bored with dippin solo so I started smoked weed again and became a big ass kush monster.. My Lac and my Glasshouse smelled like bud for days,,, thank God I never got sweated for that shit by cop's from like 06 to 09...
> 
> Any way I was hitting corners and making pass's back and fourth by the high-school about 6:00 pm.. waiting to see the cars on the street (not all posted up behind some fence's ) and I saw this lady infront of a house with her friends and family watching the car's go by.. she had a bomb ass smile, and I did not know was she checking out my car ? or me and my car? so after passing her ass about 3 or 4 times... I finally got up the nerve to pull up along side of her and ask if she was married? and she said: Im 50 but not married! and her truck was bumping the (Dell's O" What a night) So I said _ HELL NO: guess what i am playing on my stereo? the same song O" WHAT A NIGHT!
> I turned my shit up so she could hear! and she said she love's my car! I asked her if I could pull over and talk to her for a minute?
> and she said yea! Turn's out she is cool ass hell.. her and her people where laughing at me, wondering if I was ever going to stop and say something! I confessed I wanted to holler at her as soon as I saw that smile of her's.. put it was going to take me a couple pass's to get up the nerve! This chick has her own 68 stepside chevy truck as a daily driver and it's clean as fuck. she was really proud to show it to me...so we chopped it up for a hot minute while I watched alot of the show riders go by...then she was going to take her truck and hit the local park with her home girls,, but instead she got in the drop top with me and we made about 4 pass's by the park and the high school, while we talked alot more about car's, the old days and relationships and shit!..
> 
> Then I dropped her off at her peoples house.. I got pictures of her truck, but she would not let me take pictures of her.. I have had women in the past that I was sleeping with who would be hella camera shy. and it's usually because they had something to hide from some other dude so I did not press it I told her I would respect her privacy and her secret would be safe with me. But I told her I was putting my lowrider experience of today on blast. (LIL and facebook) and she was cool with that.. so we exchanged numbers and I pushed it home with the top down to moms house, (smiling the whole way) and after inhaling a turkey burger, I took the car back out in the night air to get an Ice Cream cone from burger king, (50 cents) damm at that point I did not want that day to end.. Once i get my car's tighter? I owe it to myself to get my cruzz on like I used to want to back in the day..CRENSHAW. COMPTON. WITTIER, DIEGO whatever the place may be in this Golden state of CALIFORNIA... WHO' KNOW'S IF ANYTHING SERIOUS WILL HAPPEN WITH ME AND THIS LOVELY LADY? HELL SHE MAY NOT EVER WANT TO SEE ME AGAIN? I MAY NEVER KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TASTE A GOOD NIGHT KISS FROM THE LIKES OF HER?.. but just for today.. like ICE CUBE said: TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! IM MARKIE mother fccckin DE.. and that's my story!_


 Sounds like a cool evening OG. It,s cool you both like the same type music and old rides that a plus. Could be a love connection or if nothing else a cool friendship. Music is one thing me and my wife don,t have in common. Maybe it the 7 year age difference. Lol


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Damm I dont want to jinx it. But today was a good day.. I almost did not pull my car out, even though there was a car show today at my old High school... San Fernando.. I sound like a broken record, but my ass is 50 years old. and Im single and I feel like my female pulling power is broken, so I dont go cruzzing much for 2 reasons,,, (1) my car's are street buckets and no where near as clean as most LA car's are these days..(2) I really dont enjoy that good ole fashioned lowriding without having a down ass female by my side.
> A few years ago I got bored with dippin solo so I started smoked weed again and became a big ass kush monster.. My Lac and my Glasshouse smelled like bud for days,,, thank God I never got sweated for that shit by cop's from like 06 to 09...
> 
> Any way I was hitting corners and making pass's back and fourth by the high-school about 6:00 pm.. waiting to see the cars on the street (not all posted up behind some fence's ) and I saw this lady infront of a house with her friends and family watching the car's go by.. she had a bomb ass smile, and I did not know was she checking out my car ? or me and my car? so after passing her ass about 3 or 4 times... I finally got up the nerve to pull up along side of her and ask if she was married? and she said: Im 50 but not married! and her truck was bumping the (Dell's O" What a night) So I said _ HELL NO: guess what i am playing on my stereo? the same song O" WHAT A NIGHT!
> I turned my shit up so she could hear! and she said she love's my car! I asked her if I could pull over and talk to her for a minute?
> and she said yea! Turn's out she is cool ass hell.. her and her people where laughing at me, wondering if I was ever going to stop and say something! I confessed I wanted to holler at her as soon as I saw that smile of her's.. put it was going to take me a couple pass's to get up the nerve! This chick has her own 68 stepside chevy truck as a daily driver and it's clean as fuck. she was really proud to show it to me...so we chopped it up for a hot minute while I watched alot of the show riders go by...then she was going to take her truck and hit the local park with her home girls,, but instead she got in the drop top with me and we made about 4 pass's by the park and the high school, while we talked alot more about car's, the old days and relationships and shit!..
> 
> Then I dropped her off at her peoples house.. I got pictures of her truck, but she would not let me take pictures of her.. I have had women in the past that I was sleeping with who would be hella camera shy. and it's usually because they had something to hide from some other dude so I did not press it I told her I would respect her privacy and her secret would be safe with me. But I told her I was putting my lowrider experience of today on blast. (LIL and facebook) and she was cool with that.. so we exchanged numbers and I pushed it home with the top down to moms house, (smiling the whole way) and after inhaling a turkey burger, I took the car back out in the night air to get an Ice Cream cone from burger king, (50 cents) damm at that point I did not want that day to end.. Once i get my car's tighter? I owe it to myself to get my cruzz on like I used to want to back in the day..CRENSHAW. COMPTON. WITTIER, DIEGO whatever the place may be in this Golden state of CALIFORNIA... WHO' KNOW'S IF ANYTHING SERIOUS WILL HAPPEN WITH ME AND THIS LOVELY LADY? HELL SHE MAY NOT EVER WANT TO SEE ME AGAIN? I MAY NEVER KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TASTE A GOOD NIGHT KISS FROM THE LIKES OF HER?.. but just for today.. like ICE CUBE said: TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! IM MARKIE mother fccckin DE.. and that's my story!_


Best story I've ever read on here! Can't win if you don't play the game...congrats on your bomb ass day!


----------



## regal ryda

Hydrohype said:


> Damm I dont want to jinx it. But today was a good day.. I almost did not pull my car out, even though there was a car show today at my old High school... San Fernando.. I sound like a broken record, but my ass is 50 years old. and Im single and I feel like my female pulling power is broken, so I dont go cruzzing much for 2 reasons,,, (1) my car's are street buckets and no where near as clean as most LA car's are these days..(2) I really dont enjoy that good ole fashioned lowriding without having a down ass female by my side.
> A few years ago I got bored with dippin solo so I started smoked weed again and became a big ass kush monster.. My Lac and my Glasshouse smelled like bud for days,,, thank God I never got sweated for that shit by cop's from like 06 to 09...
> 
> Any way I was hitting corners and making pass's back and fourth by the high-school about 6:00 pm.. waiting to see the cars on the street (not all posted up behind some fence's ) and I saw this lady infront of a house with her friends and family watching the car's go by.. she had a bomb ass smile, and I did not know was she checking out my car ? or me and my car? so after passing her ass about 3 or 4 times... I finally got up the nerve to pull up along side of her and ask if she was married? and she said: Im 50 but not married! and her truck was bumping the (Dell's O" What a night) So I said _ HELL NO: guess what i am playing on my stereo? the same song O" WHAT A NIGHT!
> I turned my shit up so she could hear! and she said she love's my car! I asked her if I could pull over and talk to her for a minute?
> and she said yea! Turn's out she is cool ass hell.. her and her people where laughing at me, wondering if I was ever going to stop and say something! I confessed I wanted to holler at her as soon as I saw that smile of her's.. put it was going to take me a couple pass's to get up the nerve! This chick has her own 68 stepside chevy truck as a daily driver and it's clean as fuck. she was really proud to show it to me...so we chopped it up for a hot minute while I watched alot of the show riders go by...then she was going to take her truck and hit the local park with her home girls,, but instead she got in the drop top with me and we made about 4 pass's by the park and the high school, while we talked alot more about car's, the old days and relationships and shit!..
> 
> Then I dropped her off at her peoples house.. I got pictures of her truck, but she would not let me take pictures of her.. I have had women in the past that I was sleeping with who would be hella camera shy. and it's usually because they had something to hide from some other dude so I did not press it I told her I would respect her privacy and her secret would be safe with me. But I told her I was putting my lowrider experience of today on blast. (LIL and facebook) and she was cool with that.. so we exchanged numbers and I pushed it home with the top down to moms house, (smiling the whole way) and after inhaling a turkey burger, I took the car back out in the night air to get an Ice Cream cone from burger king, (50 cents) damm at that point I did not want that day to end.. Once i get my car's tighter? I owe it to myself to get my cruzz on like I used to want to back in the day..CRENSHAW. COMPTON. WITTIER, DIEGO whatever the place may be in this Golden state of CALIFORNIA... WHO' KNOW'S IF ANYTHING SERIOUS WILL HAPPEN WITH ME AND THIS LOVELY LADY? HELL SHE MAY NOT EVER WANT TO SEE ME AGAIN? I MAY NEVER KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TASTE A GOOD NIGHT KISS FROM THE LIKES OF HER?.. but just for today.. like ICE CUBE said: TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! IM MARKIE mother fccckin DE.. and that's my story!_


 As long as you had a blast big homie that's all that matters we only get one life, live it like its your last


----------



## CadillacTom

Hydrohype said:


> Damm I dont want to jinx it. But today was a good day.. I almost did not pull my car out, even though there was a car show today at my old High school... San Fernando.. I sound like a broken record, but my ass is 50 years old. and Im single and I feel like my female pulling power is broken, so I dont go cruzzing much for 2 reasons,,, (1) my car's are street buckets and no where near as clean as most LA car's are these days..(2) I really dont enjoy that good ole fashioned lowriding without having a down ass female by my side.A few years ago I got bored with dippin solo so I started smoked weed again and became a big ass kush monster.. My Lac and my Glasshouse smelled like bud for days,,, thank God I never got sweated for that shit by cop's from like 06 to 09... Any way I was hitting corners and making pass's back and fourth by the high-school about 6:00 pm.. waiting to see the cars on the street (not all posted up behind some fence's ) and I saw this lady infront of a house with her friends and family watching the car's go by.. she had a bomb ass smile, and I did not know was she checking out my car ? or me and my car? so after passing her ass about 3 or 4 times... I finally got up the nerve to pull up along side of her and ask if she was married? and she said: Im 50 but not married! and her truck was bumping the (Dell's O" What a night) So I said _ HELL NO: guess what i am playing on my stereo? the same song O" WHAT A NIGHT! I turned my shit up so she could hear! and she said she love's my car! I asked her if I could pull over and talk to her for a minute?and she said yea! Turn's out she is cool ass hell.. her and her people where laughing at me, wondering if I was ever going to stop and say something! I confessed I wanted to holler at her as soon as I saw that smile of her's.. put it was going to take me a couple pass's to get up the nerve! This chick has her own 68 stepside chevy truck as a daily driver and it's clean as fuck. she was really proud to show it to me...so we chopped it up for a hot minute while I watched alot of the show riders go by...then she was going to take her truck and hit the local park with her home girls,, but instead she got in the drop top with me and we made about 4 pass's by the park and the high school, while we talked alot more about car's, the old days and relationships and shit!.. Then I dropped her off at her peoples house.. I got pictures of her truck, but she would not let me take pictures of her.. I have had women in the past that I was sleeping with who would be hella camera shy. and it's usually because they had something to hide from some other dude so I did not press it I told her I would respect her privacy and her secret would be safe with me. But I told her I was putting my lowrider experience of today on blast. (LIL and facebook) and she was cool with that.. so we exchanged numbers and I pushed it home with the top down to moms house, (smiling the whole way) and after inhaling a turkey burger, I took the car back out in the night air to get an Ice Cream cone from burger king, (50 cents) damm at that point I did not want that day to end.. Once i get my car's tighter? I owe it to myself to get my cruzz on like I used to want to back in the day..CRENSHAW. COMPTON. WITTIER, DIEGO whatever the place may be in this Golden state of CALIFORNIA... WHO' KNOW'S IF ANYTHING SERIOUS WILL HAPPEN WITH ME AND THIS LOVELY LADY? HELL SHE MAY NOT EVER WANT TO SEE ME AGAIN? I MAY NEVER KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TASTE A GOOD NIGHT KISS FROM THE LIKES OF HER?.. but just for today.. like ICE CUBE said: TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! IM MARKIE mother fccckin DE.. and that's my story!_


Good story, brother. Congrats on the good day.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Sounds like a cool evening OG. It,s cool you both like the same type music and old rides that a plus. Could be a love connection or if nothing else a cool friendship. Music is one thing me and my wife don,t have in common. Maybe it the 7 year age difference. Lol


 Yea homie back the day's when ever I did a girl who was down to be with me and lowride? they where 10 sometimes 20 years younger than me... and there is something missing when you try to tell them about the magical history of cruzzing..

then when I would krack a female who is closer to my age? she would not want to dip with me because she would either be cheating on some other dude with me? or she did not like the whole car scene...

I spoke on the phone tonight with ole girl and had her laughing her ass off at me.. because she finds it funny that I listen to oldie's but i know a hell of alot about Hendrix, and Zeppilin and Pink Floyd and shit. She is like how in the fuck can you be an OG? and know about all the Rock shit? I told her because it was part of the blue's and the blue's is in everything from Jame's Brown soul to Jimi Hendrix Rock.. Carlos Santana, Hugh Musikala, Issac Hayes, War ect.. It's all good so far. It was fun making her laugh when she was calling me square from way back!... (Im like cool, just keep kickin it and dippin with this square and its all good) 




payfred said:


> Best story I've ever read on here! Can't win if you don't play the game...congrats on your bomb ass day!


Yea thanks homie..




regal ryda said:


> As long as you had a blast big homie that's all that matters we only get one life, live it like its your last


I know your right! 



CadillacTom said:


> Good story, brother. Congrats on the good day.


Thanks Bro.. I know that any time you make it home safe, no bullet holes, no tickets, no flatbed trailer is a good day.. But for me? the making a new friend part, is that magical nostalgic shit about lowriding that i have been missing..
















I use to chase chicks that was on the bus stop's.. this girl be pushing her own 68 chevy on daily basis.. she got music and interior and she working on the wood bed in the back.. Im like: damm handle that shit: I respect this chevy bit*h!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Yea homie back the day's when ever I did a girl who was down to be with me and lowride? they where 10 sometimes 20 years younger than me... and there is something missing when you try to tell them about the magical history of cruzzing..
> 
> then when I would krack a female who is closer to my age? she would not want to dip with me because she would either be cheating on some other dude with me? or she did not like the whole car scene...
> 
> I spoke on the phone tonight with ole girl and had her laughing her ass off at me.. because she finds it funny that I listen to oldie's but i know a hell of alot about Hendrix, and Zeppilin and Pink Floyd and shit. She is like how in the fuck can you be an OG? and know about all the Rock shit? I told her because it was part of the blue's and the blue's is in everything from Jame's Brown soul to Jimi Hendrix Rock.. Carlos Santana, Hugh Musikala, Issac Hayes, War ect.. It's all good so far. It was fun making her laugh when she was calling me square from way back!... (Im like cool, just keep kickin it and dippin with this square and its all good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thanks homie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know your right!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro.. I know that any time you make it home safe, no bullet holes, no tickets, no flatbed trailer is a good day.. But for me? the making a new friend part, is that magical nostalgic shit about lowriding that i have been missing..
> 
> 
> View attachment 676066
> View attachment 676067
> 
> 
> I use to chase chicks that was on the bus stop's.. this girl be pushing her own 68 chevy on daily basis.. she got music and interior and she working on the wood bed in the back.. Im like: damm handle that shit: I respect this chevy bit*h!


 That a nice Chevy classic trunk she has. And I know what you mean about the classic rock thing. I,m also a big fan of classic rock. My homie,s have been tripping on me for years. Can't help but to love some Jimmy and Led Zeppilin that,s some bad ass shit. Good luck with your new love interest my OG Brotha. Like I said before we,re from the same school house. Class of 1980. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> That a nice Chevy classic trunk she has. And I know what you mean about the classic rock thing. I,m also a big fan of classic rock. My homie,s have been tripping on me for years. Can't help but to love some Jimmy and Led Zeppilin that,s some bad ass shit. Good luck with your new love interest my OG Brotha. Like I said before we,re from the same school house. Class of 1980. Thanks for sharing.


Yea Big Daddy ooo, I had a feeling you and some of the other OG's could relate!:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713

CadillacTom said:


> Good story, brother. Congrats on the good day.


2x for brother
Hydrohype nice story


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Yea Big Daddy ooo, I had a feeling you and some of the other OG's could relate!:thumbsup:


 You know when us OG,s was coming up there was like two or three radio channels. One Soul channel and two or so rock channels. So I kind of bounced from those few channels that,s all there was. Soul and rock. Not to mention when I was a kid age 14 I worked at a Ice arena. My job was to skate around and help people out on the ice etc. I got real good and fast on hockey skate,s and the hockey player,s talked me into joining there langue. I was the only black kid. I played ice hockey from the 8th grade thru 11th grade and all them cats played at the arena was rock. And I got to like some of it. I was a Black hockey playing Lowriding ass trippy ass kid. But that Good old Black soul music, Black Oldies, Black Funk, Black OG rapp I can't live without that shit.


----------



## payfred

When I was comin up only station I remember is AM Stereo 1580 KDAY


----------



## payfred

Showin off the new look on the rotors


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

payfred said:


> When I was comin up only station I remember is AM Stereo 1580 KDAY


I remember listening to 1580 KDAY on my way to LA from Pasadena on Sunday nights hittin up Boys Market and then movin to the Burger King.There were no 100 inch hoppers back then so there was more people nosen up on each other in the parking lot.Everybody had a street hopper .


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Showin off the new look on the rotors


 you hittin some cool move over there Fred 



MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I remember listening to 1580 KDAY on my way to LA from Pasadena on Sunday nights hittin up Boys Market and then movin to the Burger King.There were no 100 inch hoppers back then so there was more people nosen up on each other in the parking lot.Everybody had a street hopper .


 Yeah it was KDIA and K- soul in the Bay Area. Cool shit


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo does this car look Familiar ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo does this car look Familiar ?


 yeah those ride,s was painted at mico,s between 80 and 82 the red faded one was similar to the first candy job on my caddy. I used to run into these guy,s at the famous San Antoine park in a part of Oakland Ca known As Jingle Town. Mico,s was located around the corner from that park. That,s where that double exsposure old pic I posted of my caddy was taken. It used to be photographer,s out there on Sundays taking pic,s. Some of the baddest ride,s in northern Cal would be out there on any givin Sunday. Back then every town across California had parks loaded with Lowrider,s and women every weekend. And that,s no bullshit


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Showin off the new look on the rotors


Damm that is off the chain...




I posted some of these old signs in my city thread (818 AREA CODE) and no body could relate.. maybe some of this shit will ring a bell with some of the older WEST COASTERS?
































I cant find the sign for ZODY'S retail store.. but some of these cat's dont remember nothing before TARGET and WALMART!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Damm that is off the chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of these old signs in my city thread (818 AREA CODE) and no body could relate.. maybe some of this shit will ring a bell with some of the older WEST COASTERS?
> View attachment 676847
> View attachment 676848
> View attachment 676849
> View attachment 676850
> View attachment 676851
> 
> 
> I cant find the sign for ZODY'S retail store.. but some of these cat's dont remember nothing before TARGET and WALMART!


 Yeah bro I remember White Front and Woolworth, Gemco very well. When I was a young kid my mom,s used to sometime buy us clothing from white front. That was some cheap low quality shit. And we used to steal those colored rabbit feet from woolworth and put them on or roller skates and hit the roller rank friday nites. Man you going way back Lol


----------



## Mr. Scotty

me on the stick representing hi-low!!!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Mr. Scotty said:


> me on the stick representing hi-low!!!!!!
> View attachment 677028


Are you representing with a tshirt or something? the car says lowlife hydraulics :drama:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Mr. Scotty said:


> me on the stick representing hi-low!!!!!!
> View attachment 677028


Yea.. I see it now :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah bro I remember White Front and Woolworth, Gemco very well. When I was a young kid my mom,s used to sometime buy us clothing from white front. That was some cheap low quality shit. And we used to steal those colored rabbit feet from woolworth and put them on or roller skates and hit the roller rank friday nites. Man you going way back Lol


:rofl:


----------



## Skim

Hydrohype said:


> Damm that is off the chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of these old signs in my city thread (818 AREA CODE) and no body could relate.. maybe some of this shit will ring a bell with some of the older WEST COASTERS?
> View attachment 676847
> View attachment 676848
> View attachment 676849
> View attachment 676850
> View attachment 676851
> 
> 
> I cant find the sign for ZODY'S retail store.. but some of these cat's dont remember nothing before TARGET and WALMART!












we used to go school shopping at the one in san bernardino across from central city mall. Remember TG&Y?


----------



## jjfrom713

Skim said:


> we used to go school shopping at the one in san ttbernardino across from central city mall. Remember TG&Y?


any from boys
market I'm not too old
and remember most those places


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> we used to go school shopping at the one in san bernardino across from central city mall. Remember TG&Y?


damm you found the zody's..
Hell yea, the first time I ever saw a Glasshouse? it was a model car in the toy section of TG&Y back in 1975,,, we use to have to open up other models to steel the crager's out of box's !


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hydrohype said:


> damm you found the zody's..
> Hell yea, the first time I ever saw a Glasshouse? it was a model car in the toy section of TG&Y back in 1975,,, we use to have to open up other models to steel the crager's out of box's !


I remember going to Thriftys on Orange Grove and Fairoaks in Pasadena Ca about a few days after Christmas and talkin the store Manger into selling me all the electric H O race car tracks for 1/3 of the selling price because other kids had stolen some of the cars out of the boxes.If you came up in Dena does anybody remember Bargin Sam's or Emiles.thats where you bought your back to school clothes.


----------



## 6DEUCE6

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I remember going to Thriftys on Orange Grove and Fairoaks in Pasadena Ca about a few days after Christmas and talkin the store Manger into selling me all the electric H O race car tracks for 1/3 of the selling price because other kids had stolen some of the cars out of the boxes.If you came up in Dena does anybody remember Bargin Sam's or Emiles.thats where you bought your back to school clothes.


Did you ever go to Bill's Fried Chicken when it was on Lake? We used to go there in the early 80's.


----------



## Skim

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I remember going to Thriftys on Orange Grove and Fairoaks in Pasadena Ca about a few days after Christmas and talkin the store Manger into selling me all the electric H O race car tracks for 1/3 of the selling price because other kids had stolen some of the cars out of the boxes.If you came up in Dena does anybody remember Bargin Sam's or Emiles.thats where you bought your back to school clothes.


thriftys had the bomb ice cream cone counter


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

6DEUCE6 said:


> Did you ever go to Bill's Fried Chicken when it was on Lake? We used to go there in the early 80's.


Yes Sir but when I went it was on Washington.Bill's son Talley was working there.We would stop there on our way to Cinama 21.They would show all the Black Exploitation movies as soon as they were released.Do you remember Lucky Boys down by the Pasadena frwy.I still drive 5 hours to get on of their Pastromies.I heard Jims droped off as far as their food goes.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Skim said:


> thriftys had the bomb ice cream cone counter


I hear ya .


----------



## Hydrohype

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yes Sir but when I went it was on Washington.Bill's son Talley was working there.We would stop there on our way to Cinama 21.They would show all the Black Exploitation movies as soon as they were released.Do you remember Lucky Boys down by the Pasadena frwy.I still drive 5 hours to get on of their Pastromies.I heard Jims droped off as far as their food goes.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hydrohype said:


>


Thanks Hydrohype for turning me on to this black movie site.I will be checking this out a lot from here in.


----------



## jjfrom713

Hope everyone is good, this Sunday bump for all us lowriders


----------



## cobrakarate

Got pump, got cylinders, got Adex, finna order steel tubing and some LOOOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGG hoses to go to the back of this limo. 

This is starting to feel real good.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


>


 cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man it is truly crazy the way these NOS Chevy parts are so hiked up in price. The shit is crazy. At the swap meet today this Guy had a OG booty kit for a 57 Chevy going for $5000 and it need restoring. The one 8 inch safety lite I want for a 37 was going for $500 and the guy was only willing to go down $25. Is it like this only in California or is this the case all over.


----------



## littlerascle59

Daddy ooo said:


> Man it is truly crazy the way these NOS Chevy parts are so hiked up in price. The shit is crazy. At the swap meet today this Guy had a OG booty kit for a 57 Chevy going for $5000 and it need restoring. The one 8 inch safety lite I want for a 37 was going for $500 and the guy was only willing to go down $25. Is it like this only in California or is this the case all over.


New England area too..


----------



## ROBLEDO

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I remember going to Thriftys on Orange Grove and Fairoaks in Pasadena Ca about a few days after Christmas and talkin the store Manger into selling me all the electric H O race car tracks for 1/3 of the selling price because other kids had stolen some of the cars out of the boxes.If you came up in Dena does *anybody remember Bargin Sam's or Emiles*.thats where you bought your back to school clothes.


:yes: Emiles fo sho. They had all the gang attire. :rofl: and for the pimps they had baggies, stacy's, wing tips....all that. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO

6DEUCE6 said:


> Did you ever go to Bill's Fried Chicken when it was on Lake? We used to go there in the early 80's.


Bills was the bomb. white greasy bag. hahahahaha


----------



## ROBLEDO

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Yes Sir but *when I went it was on Washington*.Bill's son Talley was working there.We would stop there on our way to Cinama 21.They would show all the Black Exploitation movies as soon as they were released.Do you remember Lucky Boys down by the Pasadena frwy.I still drive 5 hours to get on of their Pastromies.I heard Jims droped off as far as their food goes.


washington and lake. :thumbsup:


yeah...jim burgers is not that same. it hasn't been the same for years.

do you remember Sundries on fairoaks and harriet across fron johnny drunns?


----------



## Skim

hno: hopper lands on this fool. mothafuckas need to learn to stay the fuck back lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

I know you JIVE TURKEKY,S remember this store lol


----------



## littlerascle59

Skim said:


> hno: hopper lands on this fool. mothafuckas need to learn to stay the fuck back lol


Dude thought he was human jackstand :wow:


----------



## Daddy ooo

When was a young kid we used to go Flagg Brothers store on Broadway ave in Oakland. The hoe stroll was only a few block away. We would see all the street hustlers and pimps in Flagg Brothers shopping. I got my first pair of plat form shoe,s from there when i was in the 6th grade and pair of bell bottom pants and a long collar shirt to match. I wore the outfit on the first day of school. I thought was the coolest motha fucka






on the play ground. Lol


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Daddy ooo said:


> When was a young kid we used to go Flagg Brothers store on Broadway ave in Oakland. The hoe stroll was only a few block away. We would see all the street hustlers and pimps in Flagg Brothers shopping. I got my first pair of plat form shoe,s from there when i was in the 6th grade and pair of bell bottom pants and a long collar shirt to match. I wore the outfit on the first day of school. I thought was the coolest motha fucka
> View attachment 678436
> on the play ground. Lol


----------



## payfred

There was a Zodys right by my house when I was a kid. It was on Century right by Crenshaw in Inglewood...


----------



## ROBLEDO

payfred said:


> There was a Zodys right by my house when I was a kid. It was on Century right by Crenshaw in Inglewood...


their was a zody's on lake in pasadena. now its a cvs


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> I know you JIVE TURKEKY,S remember this store lol
> View attachment 678252
> View attachment 678253


They still sell them shoes


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ROBLEDO said:


> washington and lake. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> yeah...jim burgers is not that same. it hasn't been the same for years.
> 
> do you remember Sundries on fairoaks and harriet across fron johnny drunns?


Was it across the street from the Pay self wash car wash.All the lowriders would meet there when we rode to LA.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> When was a young kid we used to go Flagg Brothers store on Broadway ave in Oakland. The hoe stroll was only a few block away. We would see all the street hustlers and pimps in Flagg Brothers shopping. I got my first pair of plat form shoe,s from there when i was in the 6th grade and pair of bell bottom pants and a long collar shirt to match. I wore the outfit on the first day of school. I thought was the coolest motha fucka
> View attachment 678436
> on the play ground. Lol


YUP.And then go up the street to see some kung fu movies at the Lux theater where your feet world stick to the floor as soon as you went in .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ROBLEDO said:


> Bills was the bomb. white greasy bag. hahahahaha


You know it .


----------



## ROBLEDO

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Was it across the street from the Pay self wash car wash.All the lowriders would meet there when we rode to LA.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> YUP.And then go up the street to see some kung fu movies at the Lux theater where your feet world stick to the floor as soon as you went in .


 Lol you sure is right about that shit. The Roxie a few blocks down was a little better.


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> They still sell them shoes


 Back in the day guys went from 5'7" to 6' 2" tall with those shoe,s on. I imagine some of them short guys was pissed off when them plat form shoes went out of stlye.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ROBLEDO said:


> :thumbsup:


ROBLEDO do you remember Andy,White Boy Chuck with the 58 Impala's or Gordy with the Monte Carlo's.Or Radious who always had the bombs.These were the older guys ahead of me back in the day.


----------



## 187PURE

R.I.P. GEORGE DUKE


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> R.I.P. GEORGE DUKE


Sorry to hear that,R.I.P George.I use to cruise to Dukey Stick.


----------



## Daddy ooo

R.I.P George Duke. I was jamin dukey stick this past weekend at the park.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> R.I.P George Duke. I was jamin dukey stick this past weekend at the park.


Oh yeah.. I used to always bang reach for it.. WC used the beat for West up on his Curb Servin album


----------



## chevy_boy

Skim said:


> thriftys had the bomb ice cream cone counter


They still do it's called Rite-aid now :biggrin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Oh yeah.. I used to always bang reach for it.. WC used the beat for West up on his Curb Servin album


 ~Reach for it~ is the first sing I have on my funk playlist next is Brothers Johnson ~Get the Funk out my face~ lol. How,s that caddy coming along 187 Pure


----------



## ROBLEDO

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> ROBLEDO do you remember Andy,White Boy Chuck with the 58 Impala's or Gordy with the Monte Carlo's.Or Radious who always had the bombs.These were the older guys ahead of me back in the day.


Yes. I also remember Mexican Danny on howard and navarro with his 59. the homie Mike Bird introduced my into lowriding. he had a 67 impala. when i was in the 7th grade going to Elliott. He'd pick me up on the way to school and drop me off. every now and then he would let me drive up hitting the switch. this was back in 80-81


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ROBLEDO said:


> Yes. I also remember Mexican Danny on howard and navarro with his 59. the homie Mike Bird introduced my into lowriding. he had a 67 impala. when i was in the 7th grade going to Elliott. He'd pick me up on the way to school and drop me off. every now and then he would let me drive up hitting the switch. this was back in 80-81


It's a small world I use to kick it with Mexican Danny and his cuzo Moses who had a clean 69 Impala when they lived on Navarro across the street from that corner store.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Now that I think about it do you remember when Danny had that beige 65 Malibu.He was one of the first guys I knew who hooked up two pumps together and run them to the front.He was wearing them LA boys out at Boys Market and Burger King.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> ~Reach for it~ is the first sing I have on my funk playlist next is Brothers Johnson ~Get the Funk out my face~ lol. How,s that caddy coming along 187 Pure


OH FA SHO'.. CADDY TIGHT. RUNNING TOP NOTCH. SOON AS I GET MY DAUGHTER SCHOOL SHOPPING OUT THE WAY, IT'S OFF TO THE PAINT SHOP


----------



## 187PURE

I'LL BE IN LA THIS DECEMBER.. FAMILY NO LONGER THERE THOUGH, THEY IN ARIZONA NOW. ANYBODY TRYNA KICK IT?


----------



## jjfrom713

Nothing like sunny southern Cal homie got me homesick now 187 don't forget to hit the Shaw on Sunday an a good ole pastrami cheese sandwich


----------



## ROBLEDO

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> It's a small world I use to kick it with Mexican Danny and his cuzo Moses who had a clean 69 Impala when they lived on Navarro across the street from that corner store.


:thumbsup: Do you remember Felix that lived next door to Danny? He had a black 64 and his wife had a blue 63.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ROBLEDO said:


> :thumbsup: Do you remember Felix that lived next door to Danny? He had a black 64 and his wife had a blue 63.


I might have run across them but I moved out of there in 78.I remember seeing Danny and Moses cars in Lowrider Magazine in the early 80's.I think it was a 59 and Moses had a 60.When I left danny had just got rid of his 63(which was the first car I seen 3 wheel) and bought a white 62 with biue dot tail lites.I'll tell you a couple of stories when I have more time of Mexican Danny.


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> Nothing like sunny southern Cal homie got me homesick now 187 don't forget to hit the Shaw on Sunday an a good ole pastrami cheese sandwich


TAMs


----------



## jjfrom713

187PURE said:


> TAMs


You know
it bro,or Louis Burger in the hub city


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> TAMs


Tams ? Make sure you have your Vest on.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> I know you JIVE TURKEKY,S remember this store lol
> View attachment 678252
> View attachment 678253


No you did not bring back Flag Bro's.. ha ha ha ha My brother use to where this shit when he had his 67 Galaxie on supreme's 

These clothes always remind me of the Inside of all the old Isley Brothers albums! 



Daddy ooo said:


> Man it is truly crazy the way these NOS Chevy parts are so hiked up in price. The shit is crazy. At the swap meet today this Guy had a OG booty kit for a 57 Chevy going for $5000 and it need restoring. The one 8 inch safety lite I want for a 37 was going for $500 and the guy was only willing to go down $25. Is it like this only in California or is this the case all over.


Damm,,,


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> I'LL BE IN LA THIS DECEMBER.. FAMILY NO LONGER THERE THOUGH, THEY IN ARIZONA NOW. ANYBODY TRYNA KICK IT?


Hell I hardly ever bring my ass out to the shaw like I did back in the days... But halla when you come out,. my old ass will be around..
And the Shaw, Home depot seams like it will always be crackin...


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> R.I.P George Duke. I was jamin dukey stick this past weekend at the park.







Duke could be mellow too! This was always one of my fav's!


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> hno: hopper lands on this fool. mothafuckas need to learn to stay the fuck back lol


God damm,, What the fuck was he thinking? the car was not even stuck , and the coils did not need any help..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> No you did not bring back Flag Bro's.. ha ha ha ha My brother use to where this shit when he had his 67 Galaxie on supreme's
> 
> These clothes always remind me of the Inside of all the old Isley Brothers albums! Yeah I dig seeing the older guys dressed up like that back in the day I thought that shit was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Damm,,,


 yes


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Duke could be mellow too! This was always one of my fav's!


 Yeah I like that jam also. George was a master of all types of music. Funk,jazz,ETC


----------



## ZeroTolerance

Me swangin my homie eddie boy's ls monte wish it was a pic int he air..







Backyard boogie, I was finishing welding up a hop stick..














Hangin wit RobLou brother from another mother.. lolz GOtta love St. Louis!







Mikey and I finishing up the club hopper.. Still didn't do nothing. lolz







I be lookin for a hop.. lolz Had a great time in St. Louis over the weekend chillin with my lux family over there, I tell ya what St. Louis is a city FULL of brothas lowriding!!! I've never seen so many blacks lowriding for real!! I mean it was really mind blowing, felt real good to put in work for and with my brothas it was brothas everywhere riding lows was nice to not be the minority for once!  GOing back ASAP next time I'm bringing a car or two gotta show these cats how to get down on a switch!


----------



## Daddy ooo

ZeroTolerance said:


> Me swangin my homie eddie boy's ls monte wish it was a pic int he air..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard boogie, I was finishing welding up a hop stick..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin wit RobLou brother from another mother.. lolz GOtta love St. Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and I finishing up the club hopper.. Still didn't do nothing. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I be lookin for a hop.. lolz Had a great time in St. Louis over the weekend chillin with my lux family over there, I tell ya what St. Louis is a city FULL of brothas lowriding!!! I've never seen so many blacks lowriding for real!! I mean it was really mind blowing, felt real good to put in work for and with my brothas it was brothas everywhere riding lows was nice to not be the minority for once!  GOing back ASAP next time I'm bringing a car or two gotta show these cats how to get down on a switch!


 You youngster,s looking good out there. Keep it up


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Hydrohype

ZeroTolerance said:


> Me swangin my homie eddie boy's ls monte wish it was a pic int he air..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard boogie, I was finishing welding up a hop stick..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin wit RobLou brother from another mother.. lolz GOtta love St. Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and I finishing up the club hopper.. Still didn't do nothing. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I be lookin for a hop.. lolz Had a great time in St. Louis over the weekend chillin with my lux family over there, I tell ya what St. Louis is a city FULL of brothas lowriding!!! I've never seen so many blacks lowriding for real!! I mean it was really mind blowing, felt real good to put in work for and with my brothas it was brothas everywhere riding lows was nice to not be the minority for once!  GOing back ASAP next time I'm bringing a car or two gotta show these cats how to get down on a switch!


car's look good..
:thumbsup: I cant help but think about the females that must be down there!


----------



## BlackDawg

Looking Good!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Damm I dont want to jinx it. But today was a good day.. I almost did not pull my car out, even though there was a car show today at my old High school... San Fernando.. I sound like a broken record, but my ass is 50 years old. and Im single and I feel like my female pulling power is broken, so I dont go cruzzing much for 2 reasons,,, (1) my car's are street buckets and no where near as clean as most LA car's are these days..(2) I really dont enjoy that good ole fashioned lowriding without having a down ass female by my side.
> A few years ago I got bored with dippin solo so I started smoked weed again and became a big ass kush monster.. My Lac and my Glasshouse smelled like bud for days,,, thank God I never got sweated for that shit by cop's from like 06 to 09...
> 
> Any way I was hitting corners and making pass's back and fourth by the high-school about 6:00 pm.. waiting to see the cars on the street (not all posted up behind some fence's ) and I saw this lady infront of a house with her friends and family watching the car's go by.. she had a bomb ass smile, and I did not know was she checking out my car ? or me and my car? so after passing her ass about 3 or 4 times... I finally got up the nerve to pull up along side of her and ask if she was married? and she said: Im 50 but not married! and her truck was bumping the (Dell's O" What a night) So I said _ HELL NO: guess what i am playing on my stereo? the same song O" WHAT A NIGHT!
> I turned my shit up so she could hear! and she said she love's my car! I asked her if I could pull over and talk to her for a minute?
> and she said yea! Turn's out she is cool ass hell.. her and her people where laughing at me, wondering if I was ever going to stop and say something! I confessed I wanted to holler at her as soon as I saw that smile of her's.. put it was going to take me a couple pass's to get up the nerve! This chick has her own 68 stepside chevy truck as a daily driver and it's clean as fuck. she was really proud to show it to me...so we chopped it up for a hot minute while I watched alot of the show riders go by...then she was going to take her truck and hit the local park with her home girls,, but instead she got in the drop top with me and we made about 4 pass's by the park and the high school, while we talked alot more about car's, the old days and relationships and shit!..
> 
> Then I dropped her off at her peoples house.. I got pictures of her truck, but she would not let me take pictures of her.. I have had women in the past that I was sleeping with who would be hella camera shy. and it's usually because they had something to hide from some other dude so I did not press it I told her I would respect her privacy and her secret would be safe with me. But I told her I was putting my lowrider experience of today on blast. (LIL and facebook) and she was cool with that.. so we exchanged numbers and I pushed it home with the top down to moms house, (smiling the whole way) and after inhaling a turkey burger, I took the car back out in the night air to get an Ice Cream cone from burger king, (50 cents) damm at that point I did not want that day to end.. Once i get my car's tighter? I owe it to myself to get my cruzz on like I used to want to back in the day..CRENSHAW. COMPTON. WITTIER, DIEGO whatever the place may be in this Golden state of CALIFORNIA... WHO' KNOW'S IF ANYTHING SERIOUS WILL HAPPEN WITH ME AND THIS LOVELY LADY? HELL SHE MAY NOT EVER WANT TO SEE ME AGAIN? I MAY NEVER KNOW WHAT IT'S LIKE TO TASTE A GOOD NIGHT KISS FROM THE LIKES OF HER?.. but just for today.. like ICE CUBE said: TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY! IM MARKIE mother fccckin DE.. and that's my story!_



Update fella's... Me and the shorty still talking a texting a few times a day everyday.. I took her a birthday Bar-b-que a week ago in the Glasshouse, and she was cool to hang with.. we shared some laugh's and some lo lo storys.. all in all it was a cool after noon..








Yea I am more of a booty and thigh man myself.. But God put these TIG OLE BITTY'S in my path so I am going to run with them and be great-full.

Yesterday I picked her up and we dipped with some other dude's to the Hollywood cruzz hangout.. It was pretty cool. we just barley started hugging, rubbing and kissing each other kind of shit. lol It's all good though I am appreciating the loyal company of a 
female that's cool with me for a change so I am not even tripping off the having sex part yet.
It's gonna happen when it happen's.. needless to say when it does? IM THAT MO FO THAT'S PUTTING EVERYTHING IN MY MOUTH!:rofl:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Hydrohype said:


> Update fella's... Me and the shorty still talking a texting a few times a day everyday.. I took her a birthday Bar-b-que a week ago in the Glasshouse, and she was cool to hang with.. we shared some laugh's and some lo lo storys.. all in all it was a cool after noon..
> View attachment 680862
> 
> 
> Yea I am more of a booty and thigh man myself.. But God put these TIG OLE BITTY'S in my path so I am going to run with them and be great-full.
> 
> Yesterday I picked her up and we dipped with some other dude's to the Hollywood cruzz hangout.. It was pretty cool. we just barley started hugging, rubbing and kissing each other kind of shit. lol It's all good though I am appreciating the loyal company of a
> female that's cool with me for a change so I am not even tripping off the having sex part yet.
> It's gonna happen when it happen's.. needless to say when it does? IM THAT MO FO THAT'S PUTTING EVERYTHING IN MY MOUTH!:rofl:
> 
> View attachment 680866
> View attachment 680867


GOOD SHIT O.G. CONGRATS THIS IS WHAT IT USE TO BE ABOUT :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Update fella's... Me and the shorty still talking a texting a few times a day everyday.. I took her a birthday Bar-b-que a week ago in the Glasshouse, and she was cool to hang with.. we shared some laugh's and some lo lo storys.. all in all it was a cool after noon..
> View attachment 680862
> 
> 
> Yea I am more of a booty and thigh man myself.. But God put these TIG OLE BITTY'S in my path so I am going to run with them and be great-full.
> 
> Yesterday I picked her up and we dipped with some other dude's to the Hollywood cruzz hangout.. It was pretty cool. we just barley started hugging, rubbing and kissing each other kind of shit. lol It's all good though I am appreciating the loyal company of a
> female that's cool with me for a change so I am not even tripping off the having sex part yet.
> It's gonna happen when it happen's.. needless to say when it does? IM THAT MO FO THAT'S PUTTING EVERYTHING IN MY MOUTH!:rofl:
> 
> View attachment 680866
> View attachment 680867


 That,s real cool you,ve met a women that,s interested in cars and that can identify with you as a Lowrider. Glad to hear thing,s are working out between the two of you. Thanks for sharing my OG brotha


----------



## Daddy ooo

The thing that a lot of people dont realize about us older lowriders is that although we may be older in age. Our aspiration and our Lowrider dreams and the love of the life stlye are no defferent from younger guys. Stay ridin and you will some day see


----------



## CadillacTom

Hydrohype said:


> Update fella's... Me and the shorty still talking a texting a few times a day everyday.. I took her a birthday Bar-b-que a week ago in the Glasshouse, and she was cool to hang with.. we shared some laugh's and some lo lo storys.. all in all it was a cool after noon..
> View attachment 680862
> 
> 
> Yea I am more of a booty and thigh man myself.. But God put these TIG OLE BITTY'S in my path so I am going to run with them and be great-full.
> 
> Yesterday I picked her up and we dipped with some other dude's to the Hollywood cruzz hangout.. It was pretty cool. we just barley started hugging, rubbing and kissing each other kind of shit. lol It's all good though I am appreciating the loyal company of a
> female that's cool with me for a change so I am not even tripping off the having sex part yet.
> It's gonna happen when it happen's.. needless to say when it does? IM THAT MO FO THAT'S PUTTING EVERYTHING IN MY MOUTH!:rofl:
> 
> View attachment 680866
> View attachment 680867


Congrats brother. Enjoy.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

ZeroTolerance said:


> Me swangin my homie eddie boy's ls monte wish it was a pic int he air..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard boogie, I was finishing welding up a hop stick..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin wit RobLou brother from another mother.. lolz GOtta love St. Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and I finishing up the club hopper.. Still didn't do nothing. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I be lookin for a hop.. lolz Had a great time in St. Louis over the weekend chillin with my lux family over there, I tell ya what St. Louis is a city FULL of brothas lowriding!!! I've never seen so many blacks lowriding for real!! I mean it was really mind blowing, felt real good to put in work for and with my brothas it was brothas everywhere riding lows was nice to not be the minority for once!  GOing back ASAP next time I'm bringing a car or two gotta show these cats how to get down on a switch!


----------



## Hydrohype

CadillacTom said:


> Congrats brother. Enjoy.





Daddy ooo said:


> That,s real cool you,ve met a women that,s interested in cars and that can identify with you as a Lowrider. Glad to hear thing,s are working out between the two of you. Thanks for sharing my OG brotha





P.E. PREZ said:


> GOOD SHIT O.G. CONGRATS THIS IS WHAT IT USE TO BE ABOUT :thumbsup::h5:



Thank you guy's!


----------



## ZeroTolerance

TTT for black lowriding... Here's a group pic of our St. Louis and Louisville chapters together having a great time!


----------



## ZeroTolerance

I lil black scale lowriding.. Lowrider modeling is something that ALOT of blacks are into and very big in the scene on however to me is one of th ebest kept secrets in black lowriding... Markie is another that builds hella nice scale lowriders.. Here's a few of my recent builds/hops


----------



## 187PURE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Tams ? Make sure you have your Vest on.


hno: LOL


----------



## 187PURE

jjfrom713 said:


> You know
> it bro,or Louis Burger in the hub city


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> Hell I hardly ever bring my ass out to the shaw like I did back in the days... But halla when you come out,. my old ass will be around..
> And the Shaw, Home depot seams like it will always be crackin...


Oh yeah, that part


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Update fella's... Me and the shorty still talking a texting a few times a day everyday.. I took her a birthday Bar-b-que a week ago in the Glasshouse, and she was cool to hang with.. we shared some laugh's and some lo lo storys.. all in all it was a cool after noon..
> View attachment 680862
> 
> 
> Yea I am more of a booty and thigh man myself.. But God put these TIG OLE BITTY'S in my path so I am going to run with them and be great-full.
> 
> Yesterday I picked her up and we dipped with some other dude's to the Hollywood cruzz hangout.. It was pretty cool. we just barley started hugging, rubbing and kissing each other kind of shit. lol It's all good though I am appreciating the loyal company of a
> female that's cool with me for a change so I am not even tripping off the having sex part yet.
> It's gonna happen when it happen's.. needless to say when it does? IM THAT MO FO THAT'S PUTTING EVERYTHING IN MY MOUTH!:rofl:
> 
> View attachment 680866
> View attachment 680867


Hell Yeah do the damn thing homeboy!!


----------



## payfred

ZeroTolerance said:


> TTT for black lowriding... Here's a group pic of our St. Louis and Louisville chapters together having a great time!


Looking good!


----------



## Hydrohype

ZeroTolerance said:


> I lil black scale lowriding.. Lowrider modeling is something that ALOT of blacks are into and very big in the scene on however to me is one of th ebest kept secrets in black lowriding... Markie is another that builds hella nice scale lowriders.. Here's a few of my recent builds/hops


Right on Mike,, your car's working good bro.. I like the engine set up on that Rag House too.. Yea Models have a long legacy that goe's back in time with these lowriders...

Man I lost my confidence last year and just hit a brick wall.. I got half built shit all over my apartment.. 
(I'v been waiting for a caddy bumper kit so i can finish up a customers replica from last year)

this is the 68 I was doing for myself in 2012, but I ran out of gas before my chrome came back from the chromer.
I got a 65 frame and on stand buy,, gut I need to figure out how I am going to do the trunk set up!





















This 65 was the last static car I did in 2012,, I dont think I did justice to the bomb ass Pancho paint job! and that is probably what gave me cold feet on my 68, and my vert 67 caddy hopper?






















yea Im way behind on building and posting videos..


----------



## plague

ZeroTolerance said:


> TTT for black lowriding... Here's a group pic of our St. Louis and Louisville chapters together having a great time!


Them rides look nice, lux chapter out here put it down too


----------



## Daddy ooo

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Right on Mike,, your car's working good bro.. I like the engine set up on that Rag House too.. Yea Models have a long legacy that goe's back in time with these lowriders...
> 
> Man I lost my confidence last year and just hit a brick wall.. I got half built shit all over my apartment..
> (I'v been waiting for a caddy bumper kit so i can finish up a customers replica from last year)
> 
> this is the 68 I was doing for myself in 2012, but I ran out of gas before my chrome came back from the chromer.
> I got a 65 frame and on stand buy,, gut I need to figure out how I am going to do the trunk set up!
> View attachment 681814
> View attachment 681815
> View attachment 681816
> 
> 
> 
> This 65 was the last static car I did in 2012,, I dont think I did justice to the bomb ass Pancho paint job! and that is probably what gave me cold feet on my 68, and my vert 67 caddy hopper?
> View attachment 681817
> View attachment 681818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea Im way behind on building and posting videos..


 very nice work on the model my Brotha,s


----------



## Hydrohype

Nate from the big P.E. is another dude who aint no joke on them models...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Hydrohype said:


> Nate from the big P.E. is another dude who aint no joke on them models...


:thumbsup::h5: HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND BROTHAS


----------



## regal ryda

:wave:


----------



## payfred




----------



## Daddy ooo

Orange Slice


----------



## Daddy ooo

Pulled all the orange stuff out today. They set for months at a time.


----------



## BlackDawg

damn, lookin good dawg!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Orange Slice
> View attachment 683071


Sweet!


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Orange Slice
> View attachment 683071





Daddy ooo said:


> Pulled all the orange stuff out today. They set for months at a time.
> View attachment 683072


The man with the most toys wins :thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo

It was nice seeing so many black lowriders in fresno.i haven't been to a show in 2 years so it was good seeing all the lowriders but normally my people are missing.


----------



## low4ever

I'm getting a little something going.


----------



## Daddy ooo

BlackDawg said:


> damn, lookin good dawg!





Hydrohype said:


> Sweet!





payfred said:


> The man with the most toys wins :thumbsup:


 Man you Homie,s know the deal.....Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Daddy ooo

umlolo said:


> It was nice seeing so many black lowriders in fresno.i haven't been to a show in 2 years so it was good seeing all the lowriders but normally my people are missing.


 Cool


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Orange Slice
> View attachment 683071


When I grow up I want to be just like you Old Dogg .


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> Orange Slice
> View attachment 683071


This is hot, a lot of lowriders dont see how bikes and lowriding go together all you have to do is look at the styles,


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Pulled all the orange stuff out today. They set for months at a time.
> View attachment 683072


you blessed brotha all nice whips


----------



## low4ever

regal ryda said:


> you blessed brotha all nice whips


So true:yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like you Old Dogg .


 :thumbsup:



plague said:


> This is hot, a lot of lowriders dont see how bikes and lowriding go together all you have to do is look at the styles,


 Yes your rite. It,s all about the style you go with. Lowrider style Baggers is big here in California. 



regal ryda said:


> you blessed brotha all nice whips


 Thanks my Brotha



low4ever said:


> So true:yes:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Individuals STL picnic was off the chain. Meet Pooh and Switchman saw southern smoke...goid time!


----------



## Lowridingmike

I seen the pics, looked fun!


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> I'm getting a little something going.


On them thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

ZeroTolerance said:


> Me swangin my homie eddie boy's ls monte wish it was a pic int he air..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard boogie, I was finishing welding up a hop stick..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin wit RobLou brother from another mother.. lolz GOtta love St. Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey and I finishing up the club hopper.. Still didn't do nothing. lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I be lookin for a hop.. lolz Had a great time in St. Louis over the weekend chillin with my lux family over there, I tell ya what St. Louis is a city FULL of brothas lowriding!!! I've never seen so many blacks lowriding for real!! I mean it was really mind blowing, felt real good to put in work for and with my brothas it was brothas everywhere riding lows was nice to not be the minority for once!  GOing back ASAP next time I'm bringing a car or two *gotta show these cats how to get down on a switch!*


*Oh yea......?*


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> On them thangs :thumbsup:


Payfreezie:wave:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Eazy said:


> *Oh yea......?*


 Except maybe urlac and dude's blck 62... Can't forget that single pump euro cutty from the I, those cars ar bangin nice numbers...  I haven't seen ur lac lately though.... u still re- building it? TTT for black lowriding


----------



## Lowridingmike

Eazy said:


> *Oh yea......?*


PLus if I was hittin cars that means there was a few club members that couldn't hit their switch.. I'mma start classes @ 48v...


----------



## regal ryda

:shocked:


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal ryda said:


> :shocked:


 LMAO Eazy bout to school my young ass... Nows when I tuck my tail and hide... My batteries are dead brah come on brah...


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> *Oh yea......?*


WUTT UP BIG EASY LONG TIME HOMIE:wave:


----------



## Eazy

Lowridingmike said:


> LMAO Eazy bout to school my young ass... Nows when I tuck my tail and hide... My batteries are dead brah come on brah...


Im just giving you a lil shit Mike hahaha!!!! You know my cousin is in y'alls club.. My cousin mikey


----------



## Eazy

P.E. PREZ said:


> WUTT UP BIG EASY LONG TIME HOMIE:wave:


Whazz hap'nin PE!!!! its been a looooooong time homie!! I took a long break from LIL lol... Got the caddy all 90'd out and shit.. debut was this past weekend.. I'll have to find out how to upload pictures on this damn site again lol


----------



## Eazy

And there she is..... A1-YOLA


----------



## Eazy

Another shot


----------



## Daddy ooo

Eazy said:


> And there she is..... A1-YOLA


 Nice and clean. Good job Bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice and clean. Good job Bro:thumbsup:


Right on OG! I'm just a youngster myself just turned 29... but I wanted to remind these guys out here trying to ride of what the 90's looks like... with my car though... When you look at it you think 1995 or sumthin... Young Hogg or Cali Swangin days .... Simple Clean and to the point... and to the bumper if need be. But I'm more into dippin thru some streets and clownin!


----------



## The most hated

Eazy said:


> And there she is..... A1-YOLA


THAT MUG ON POINT!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

great way to bring her back Eazy


----------



## low4ever

Eazy said:


> And there she is..... A1-YOLA


That shit is boss young Eazy. Same route I'm going with my Fleetwood.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Eazy said:


> Right on OG! I'm just a youngster myself just turned 29... but I wanted to remind these guys out here trying to ride of what the 90's looks like... with my car though... When you look at it you think 1995 or sumthin... Young Hogg or Cali Swangin days .... Simple Clean and to the point... and to the bumper if need be. But I'm more into dippin thru some streets and clownin!


Was looking good out there this past weekend Brutha.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

big pimpin said:


> Wassup STL.....had a great time in your city once again! :thumbsup:


lil vid from Dan from KC.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

im sorry but dan's big body is crashin....that thin gets up there quick and smooth....i need that


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Eazy said:


> And there she is..... A1-YOLA


:thumbsup:


Eazy said:


> Another shot


:h5:


Eazy said:


> Whazz hap'nin PE!!!! its been a looooooong time homie!! I took a long break from LIL lol... Got the caddy all 90'd out and shit.. debut was this past weekend.. I'll have to find out how to upload pictures on this damn site again lol


She still look good homie


----------



## alex75

Eazy said:


> And there she is..... A1-YOLA


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Payfreezie:wave:


My brother :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> lil vid from Dan from KC.


 OOOOP i SEE THAT RAG 68 IN THERE!




Eazy said:


> And there she is..... A1-YOLA


VERY VERY NICE! IM DIGGIN THE ALL WHITE 90'D OUT!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Hydrohype said:


> OOOOP i SEE THAT RAG 68 IN THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY VERY NICE! IM DIGGIN THE ALL WHITE 90'D OUT!


Right on Hydrohype.


----------



## Daddy ooo

What's up My Lowrider Homie,s. I been getting real lucky on my mission to find rare 37 Chevy part and accessory,s. My Stock pile is growing. And my pocket,s are deflating lol. But I'm not tripping. This is what I been doing for over 30 years now. Stock piling shit for that next bad bitch in my life.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim is a celebrity now. Saw the brother on American pickers !


----------



## Hydrohype

913ryderWYCO said:


> Skim is a celebrity now. Saw the brother on American pickers !


post up the video!


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> Skim is a celebrity now. Saw the brother on American pickers !


I know right LOL


----------



## Skim

Hydrohype said:


> post up the video!


i dont have any video just some pics from when it aired. I just saw it again last night it was on when I got home from work.


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> i dont have any video just some pics from when it aired. I just saw it again last night it was on when I got home from work.


that's cool homie!

I dont have cable, but maybe this episode will pop up on youtube sooner or later!


----------



## plague

Was good to see him on there they offered him some dollas and got excited when they heard what he had that bus thing. Good episode


----------



## Daddy ooo

Dam I wash that show all the time. Hopefully I will catch it on a rerun. Get down Skim. That,s cool


----------



## low4ever

Congrats Skim. You doing the most homie.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> i dont have any video just some pics from when it aired. I just saw it again last night it was on when I got home from work.


Cool shit homie :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

Respect


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

littlerascle59 said:


> Respect


I was at a jazz cafe/restaurant with my wife when I saw this on a speed channel commercial! amazing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> Dam I wash that show all the time. Hopefully I will catch it on a rerun. Get down Skim. That,s cool


You guys got on demand


----------



## BlackDawg

way to represent Skim


----------



## Skim

thanks everyone


----------



## manu samoa

Next stop... Hollywood


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> You guys got on demand


 yeah I do.I Didn't think of that


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I was at a jazz cafe/restaurant with my wife when I saw this on a speed channel commercial! amazing!!:thumbsup:


 Great story very inspiring.


----------



## Hydrohype

littlerascle59 said:


> Respect


Man my eye's started to water.. he was a beautiful baby boy.. and now he is a full grown G. to the fullest.. 

Mom's and pop's have some nice piece's in the back ground too..


----------



## sic713

recent ride i did


----------



## Lowridingmike

sic713 said:


> recent ride i did


 OMG that car is beautiful one of my fav recent pattern jobs yet! the detail wow that's a dream! I love the use of color and the ribbon with the purple in the middle all the lace I mean that was VERY well thought out good job Sic!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Come a long way from graffiti, the sic deville and the bikes/bikeforum back in the day been paying dues a long time!


----------



## sic713

Lowridingmike said:


> Come a long way from graffiti, the sic deville and the bikes/bikeforum back in the day been paying dues a long time!


yea this one them paint jobs to make a statement.. customer wanted the zerape" meixcan blanket" in the middle and left the rest up to me.. a oldschool paint job with a new twist...
im still doing it tho..i miss that bike. but i gotta get on this elco of mines.. i been out the game too long, and im ready to paint my own shit now.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

sic713 said:


> yea this one them paint jobs to make a statement.. customer wanted the zerape" meixcan blanket" in the middle and left the rest up to me.. a oldschool paint job with a new twist...
> im still doing it tho..i miss that bike. but i gotta get on this elco of mines.. i been out the game too long, and im ready to paint my own shit now.. lol


 I know how you feel til yesterday I hadn't drove or started my lac in like a month.. smh sometimes life comes first... I remember we were like the only two black kids on the site.. u representing tough out there good things come to those who wait ur elco will be killin em for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

Lowridingmike said:


> I know how you feel til yesterday I hadn't drove or started my lac in like a month.. smh sometimes life comes first... I remember we were like the only two black kids on the site.. u representing tough out there good things come to those who wait ur elco will be killin em for sure! :thumbsup:


yea im taking care of some life issues right now.. one reason im on the road..
and i plan on killin them with this elco.. shit gon be retarded,, thats all i can say..


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> yea this one them paint jobs to make a statement.. customer wanted the zerape" meixcan blanket" in the middle and left the rest up to me.. a oldschool paint job with a new twist...
> im still doing it tho..i miss that bike. but i gotta get on this elco of mines.. i been out the game too long, and im ready to paint my own shit now.. lol


that one right there really impressive man. I saw pics last week I was like holy shitt!!!!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Lace painting,Freak Dots.Damn Sic I thought I was having a flashback from the Seventies.Keep up the good work youngin.Looks like you will be know as your generations Doc .


----------



## Daddy ooo

sic713 said:


> recent ride i did


 very nice job Bro. Your a very talented painter/artist. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Lace painting,Freak Dots.Damn Sic I thought I was having a flashback from the Seventies.Keep up the good work youngin.Looks like you will be know as your generations Doc .


 Hey Gate what,s up. Don't forget the show of the summer going down this Sunday. Family First CC third show. Over 500 cars entered last year. Last time I checked on the big Booty count it was way over 1,000 and climbing. You don't want to miss this one. Lol


----------



## low4ever

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Gate what,s up. Don't forget the show of the summer going down this Sunday. Family First CC third show. Over 500 cars entered last year. Last time I checked on the big Booty count it was way over 1,000 and climbing. You don't want to miss this one. Lol


Daddy ooo don't forget to get some pictures of the big booty, I don't believe lol, 

Jk about the i don't believe you part. We want pictures:tongue:


----------



## sic713

Daddy ooo said:


> very nice job Bro. Your a very talented painter/artist. Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


thank u bro


MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Lace painting,Freak Dots.Damn Sic I thought I was having a flashback from the Seventies.Keep up the good work youngin.Looks like you will be know as your generations Doc .


i guess its a good thin when people call me young doc..hes been myinfluence since day one..now i just gotta keep pushin..


----------



## sic713

Skim said:


> that one right there really impressive man. I saw pics last week I was like holy shitt!!!!


yea dude.. this car has got alot of props.. thanks homie..


----------



## Daddy ooo

low4ever said:


> Daddy ooo don't forget to get some pictures of the big booty, I don't believe lol,
> 
> Jk about the i don't believe you part. We want pictures:tongue:


 Lol I'll be sure to snap a pic or two my Brotha. You know it's my duty to take a shot of that Booty.Lol


----------



## low4ever

Daddy ooo said:


> Lol I'll be sure to snap a pic or two my Brotha. You know it's my duty to take a shot of that Booty.Lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

What up doe brothas? I know I rarely ever stop in unless I'm sayin a quick comment but, today I need help. I'm writing 2 separate biography's on people that revolutionized the aftermarket car world for my Auto Body 111 and Auto refinishing 112 class. Naturally I wanted to write about Ted Wells but us brothas in the Midwest know very little if anything at all about him(meaning TV and LIL) So if you've got any input or useful info PLEASE either reply or drop me a pm and I'll text you. (it's due by next Friday lol) thanks in advance!!,uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Gate what,s up. Don't forget the show of the summer going down this Sunday. Family First CC third show. Over 500 cars entered last year. Last time I checked on the big Booty count it was way over 1,000 and climbing. You don't want to miss this one. Lol


Im gonna try my damndest to get up there.I have to work that day.I might be a lil dusty n dirty but Im gonna do my best to get up there .


----------



## Hydrohype

sic713 said:


> recent ride i did



Damm good job!


----------



## BlackDawg

ATM_LAunitic said:


> What up doe brothas? I know I rarely ever stop in unless I'm sayin a quick comment but, today I need help. I'm writing 2 separate biography's on people that revolutionized the aftermarket car world for my Auto Body 111 and Auto refinishing 112 class. Naturally I wanted to write about Ted Wells but us brothas in the Midwest know very little if anything at all about him(meaning TV and LIL) So if you've got any input or useful info PLEASE either reply or drop me a pm and I'll text you. (it's due by next Friday lol) thanks in advance!!,uffin:


You should do something on Jimmy Showango from Detroit who passed away a few years back. He took lowriding and car dancing to another level and always represented Detroit.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

BlackDawg said:


> You should do something on Jimmy Showango from Detroit who passed away a few years back. He took lowriding and car dancing to another level and always represented Detroit.


I'm doing one on Nate from Truckrazy who I heard was out before Jimmy. I might go ahead and say to hell with it and do them both. It's for auto body 111 and auto refinishing 112


----------



## pitbull166

sic713 said:


> recent ride i did


Sic I know I told you when you was out here that you snapped! But damn you Banged on Beto's ride homie... Polo and Mario said they bringing you bacc to the Mil next year, we will Colab this time bro!!


----------



## pitbull166

Been away from LIL, but not the shows


----------



## Ole School 97

Lookin good homie! Great work.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skim

lac looking good man


----------



## Lroi

pitbull166 said:


> Been away from LIL, but not the shows


Dayum!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hydrohype

pitbull166 said:


> Been away from LIL, but not the shows



proper ass lock up.. lookin good..


----------



## pitbull166

Thanks homies, I'm still adding stuff to it slowly. Hopefully I complete the motor and trans swap next month:x::x:


----------



## P.E. PREZ

pitbull166 said:


> Been away from LIL, but not the shows


:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Some from our Sunday show. It was off the hook


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

The big Homie Monster Gate came thru and I was able to meet him in person. Thanks for coming thru OG. Hell of cool Brotha


----------



## pitbull166

Daddy ooo said:


> Some from our Sunday show. It was off the hook
> View attachment 703833
> View attachment 703841
> View attachment 703857
> View attachment 703873


Bad ass rides and thic ass chics! Looks like a good time


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> The big Homie Monster Gate came thru and I was able to meet him in person. Thanks for coming thru OG. Hell of cool Brotha


Thanks for the invite Daddy ooo.I got there a little late but enjoyed myself the whole time I was there.Will be there earlier next year for sure.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 703897
> View attachment 703905
> View attachment 703913


nothing like bad women and bad rides ! looking good with that 2 wheeler daddy o


----------



## Daddy ooo

pitbull166 said:


> Bad ass rides and thic ass chics! Looks like a good time


 Yes Sir we had a great time. I have to say that was the best show I,ve been to this summer



MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Thanks for the invite Daddy ooo.I got there a little late but enjoyed myself the whole time I was there.Will be there earlier next year for sure.


 It get,s bigger and better every year homie again thanks for making that long trip. 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> nothing like bad women and bad rides ! looking good with that 2 wheeler daddy o


 Thanks mike. As you know beautiful women and beautiful rides go together like rice and beans. It,s cool when a homeboys say man that's a nice ride. But it,s like x10 when a fine female compliment your ride. I have to admit when i was a kid that's one of the reasons I got into this game is for the women lol.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Some from our Sunday show. It was off the hook
> View attachment 703833
> View attachment 703841
> View attachment 703857
> View attachment 703873


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

Cool pics daddy ooo


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 703977
> View attachment 703985
> View attachment 703993


Good stuff man nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo tha bike is looking dope as hell, I love them floorboards......glad you guys event was a success


----------



## Daddy ooo

Thanks fella,s :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Finally reinforced the new rear. Bout to weld the chest plate on now. Broke a ball joint this weekend from hopping, but it's all good.. But yeah, I'm working on getting me a wrapped frame for next season.. keep it tipping yall


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Finally reinforced the new rear. Bout to weld the chest plate on now. Broke a ball joint this weekend from hopping, but it's all good.. But yeah, I'm working on getting me a wrapped frame for next season.. keep it tipping yall


 Do yo thing 187 pure. My son and daughter was out in Philly last week for the Made in America concert. They say they had a great time out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Do yo thing 187 pure. My son and daughter was out in Philly last week for the Made in America concert. They say they had a great time out there. :thumbsup:


Daddy ooo, did you ever use a Motorola vibrasonic in your rides? Aint nothing like reverb


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Do yo thing 187 pure. My son and daughter was out in Philly last week for the Made in America concert. They say they had a great time out there. :thumbsup:


I heard about that concert. Beyonce' was performing rite?


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Daddy ooo, did you ever use a Motorola vibrasonic in your rides? Aint nothing like reverb


 yes back in the day I had a 1949 torpedo back Chevy and it had a factory vibrasonic system integrated with the radio. Hell of a cool sound. Sounded like you was in a chamber



187PURE said:


> I heard about that concert. Beyonce' was performing rite?


 yeah she was my youngin,s are big fans of Beyonce


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> yes back in the day I had a 1949 torpedo back Chevy and it had a factory vibrasonic system integrated with the radio. Hell of a cool sound. Sounded like you was in a chamber


I make my music in reverb using software.. sounds hella cool on certain songs, especially oldies


----------



## 187PURE

I'm the only guy in philly with that swag.. none of these guys over here know's anything about reverberation in their rides.. I'ma add a color bar too.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I'm the only guy in philly with that swag.. none of these guys over here know's anything about reverberation in their rides.. I'ma add a color bar too.


 yeah that was very popular back in the day before the E Q,s start coming out. That would diffently be some cool ass OG type shit to have in your car nowadays :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I make my music in reverb using software.. sounds hella cool on certain songs, especially oldies


 yeah you rite that shit sound hella mellow with oldies and also with old funk


----------



## regal ryda

theres a 63 Pontiac out here with the factory reverb in the trunk thought about trying to get it


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> theres a 63 Pontiac out here with the factory reverb in the trunk thought about trying to get it


 That,s a rare find. Would be a nice item to have. I haven't seen one in many years.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s a rare find. Would be a nice item to have. I haven't seen one in many years.


With your help Daddy ooo I'm gonna put this in my "back in the day" project along with an 8-track tape player .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> With your help Daddy ooo I'm gonna put this in my "back in the day" project along with an 8-track tape player .


 Just say the word my brotha. That,s a cool ass combination. Reverb and 8 Track :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Just say the word my brotha. That,s a cool ass combination. Reverb and 8 Track :thumbsup:


Just like how weeee used to do it back in the day .


----------



## payfred

What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


Congrats homie well deserved


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

QUOTE=payfred;17086962]What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!










[/QUOTE]:thumbsup: Way to rep Lil Bro.Gonna run out and get that mag soon .


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


 Congrats to you Pay Fred. :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


 Orree Orree O. Jungle Love


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


Brother Fred! Congrats and you got another whip for the magazine to put in there, too.


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


 congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


----------



## payfred

P.E. PREZ said:


> Congrats homie well deserved





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> QUOTE=payfred;17086962]What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


:thumbsup: Way to rep Lil Bro.Gonna run out and get that mag soon .[/QUOTE]



Daddy ooo said:


> Congrats to you Pay Fred. :thumbsup:





cobrakarate said:


> Orree Orree O. Jungle Love





CadillacTom said:


> Brother Fred! Congrats and you got another whip for the magazine to put in there, too.





regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


Thank you big homies I really appreciate the love :worship: it really is a dream come true for me...God has blessed me & I humbled and grateful


----------



## payfred

regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


Congrats big dogg :thumbsup: that's a big ass trophy LOL the bigger the better!


----------



## CadillacTom

regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


Congrats to you, Ryda, for the win. Keep pushing, Homie!


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


 Dam Mr. Ryda that's a cool tall ass trophy. Congrat,s on your win.


----------



## Daddy ooo

That,s all we do up in here is Congraulate brotha,s. After all isn't that the way it should be? You youngster,s keep on doing yo thing Man. I'm proud of all you LowRiding ass Brotha,s. Real Talk :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s all we do up in here is Congraulate brotha,s. After all isn't that the way it should be? You youngster,s keep on doing yo thing Man. I'm proud of all you LowRiding ass Brotha,s. Real Talk :thumbsup:


Word up


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

congrats all the way around to Fred and Regal


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


i can dig it congrats fred! uffin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


congrat mikey ill see u soon:yes:


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Congrats big dogg :thumbsup: that's a big ass trophy LOL the bigger the better!





CadillacTom said:


> Congrats to you, Ryda, for the win. Keep pushing, Homie!





Daddy ooo said:


> Dam Mr. Ryda that's a cool tall ass trophy. Congrat,s on your win.





913ryderWYCO said:


> congrats all the way around to Fred and Regal





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> congrat mikey ill see u soon:yes:


thanks fellas bout time to start the next one now


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## pitbull166

payfred said:


> What up Brothas. Well looks like Ya boy finally pulled it off. Got in there!


Congrats homie! Thats a bad ass Lac


----------



## pitbull166

regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


Super nice:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

Gotta do it out here in Milwaukee and Chicago. I'm one of the very very few Blacs that Lowride out this way! 1st place 80's lowrider at the Street Low show! 2 1/2 hours each way on 13s, Cali Swangin N the Midwest!


----------



## Daddy ooo

pitbull166 said:


> Gotta do it out here in Milwaukee and Chicago. I'm one of the very very few Blacs that Lowride out this way! 1st place 80's lowrider at the Street Low show! 2 1/2 hours each way on 13s, Cali Swangin N the Midwest!


 Handle yo bussinesss Man. Looking good. Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

Congrats!! It's been a good week for all the brotha's out there I see. 
@payfred hard work pays off. I can tell you guys Fred is working from sun up to sun down to make the paper to put his rides on the streets and shows. He has really sacrificed a lot to get where he is at. It hasn't happened overnight. Years and years of hard work. He is like a brother to me and when he made in the mag I felt like I made it.
Congrats big bro. YOU DID IT:h5::worship:.

Also Regal ryda and pitbull whips are looking crispy congratulations. I know it must be a great feeling to get recognized for your creations. ONE LOVE BROTHA's:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## payfred

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> i can dig it congrats fred! uffin:





pitbull166 said:


> Congrats homie! Thats a bad ass Lac


Preciate it homies!


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Congrats!! It's been a good week for all the brotha's out there I see.
> @payfred hard work pays off. I can tell you guys Fred is working from sun up to sun down to make the paper to put his rides on the streets and shows. He has really sacrificed a lot to get where he is at. It hasn't happened overnight. Years and years of hard work. He is like a brother to me and when he made in the mag I felt like I made it.
> Congrats big bro. YOU DID IT:h5::worship:.
> 
> Also Regal ryda and pitbull whips are looking crispy congratulations. I know it must be a great feeling to get recognized for your creations. ONE LOVE BROTHA's:thumbsup::h5:


G, man I appreciate the good words bro love you fam!

If you homies read the article and you see the name Gary, that's my brother @low4ever of almost two decades. The car wouldn't be where it is without the help of him and that's real talk


----------



## CadillacTom

pitbull166 said:


> Gotta do it out here in Milwaukee and Chicago. I'm one of the very very few Blacs that Lowride out this way! 1st place 80's lowrider at the Street Low show! 2 1/2 hours each way on 13s, Cali Swangin N the Midwest!


Congrats Homie! Reppin' the Midwest up here, Homie!


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> G, man I appreciate the good words bro love you fam!
> 
> If you homies read the article and you see the name Gary, that's my brother @low4ever of almost two decades. The car wouldn't be where it is without the help of him and that's real talk


Thanks for the recognition, but homie that is your shine. I only did what a brother would do. uffin:


----------



## payfred

:werd:


----------



## cripn8ez

West up all been awhile workin on my cars well junk as some say have a G day most....


----------



## cripn8ez

jjfrom713 said:


> Nothing like sunny southern Cal homie got me homesick now 187 don't forget to hit the Shaw on Sunday an a good ole pastrami cheese sandwich


Good choppin it up with u homie dam we went to jr high and high school hahaha small ass world loco stay low LA love always


----------



## P.E. PREZ

uffin::420::nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

Redoing my engine and few things 


















I love my piece of shit.

Keep up the G work people bruthaz

Im also building me a rag G body 



























Stay low everyone


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Yeah was real cool homie small world indeed


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Yeah was real cool homie small world indeed brother snow


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Yeah was real cool homie small world indeed brother snow


Fo sho bro Lol them days them days


----------



## Lowridingmike

COngrats Fred! Ya'll Ridahs are putting in work~! GUess I gotta start taking pics ya'll doing awesome out there!


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> COngrats Fred! Ya'll Ridahs are putting in work~! GUess I gotta start taking pics ya'll doing awesome out there!


Pix always helps lol how u been bro


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Redoing my engine and few things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my piece of shit.
> 
> Keep up the G work people bruthaz
> 
> Im also building me a rag G body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay low everyone


 Looking good Man.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good Man.


Thank you bro i just bought new house with garage so ima b getting alot more things dun and learning new things also thanx bro i c u out there also thumbs up


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> Pix always helps lol how u been bro


 Yea I never hardly take pics unless I'm on a specific mission to.. lolz Just building these cars, got 3 new cars from my club coming out, started on me a 2nd project tI'll let remain a mystery for a while I dunno if I'mm akeep it, and just been driving the shit outta the coupe. Saturday was my b-day so been tearing up the streets all last week and weekend. This weeks been all bout the work.. Looks lik eyou getting it in can't wait to see tha tmorot done on the caprice its looking fresh AND its fuel injected! how nice!


----------



## cripn8ez

Lowridingmike said:


> Yea I never hardly take pics unless I'm on a specific mission to.. lolz Just building these cars, got 3 new cars from my club coming out, started on me a 2nd project tI'll let remain a mystery for a while I dunno if I'mm akeep it, and just been driving the shit outta the coupe. Saturday was my b-day so been tearing up the streets all last week and weekend. This weeks been all bout the work.. Looks lik eyou getting it in can't wait to see tha tmorot done on the caprice its looking fresh AND its fuel injected! how nice!


I can dig it homie make it happen can't wait to c the cars bro well shit happy day to u and many more ill drink another one for ya rt now hahhha like i always say practice makes perfect and persistence pays homie thanx for the props on car yeah no stalkin on my gas hopping lol always been big ups to u dawg


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> COngrats Fred! Ya'll Ridahs are putting in work~! GUess I gotta start taking pics ya'll doing awesome out there!


Thanks Mike!


----------



## payfred

Spent some time cleaning my riders today gotta show to hit on Sunday


----------



## payfred




----------



## TONY MONTANA

Congrats payfred....


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Spent some time cleaning my riders today gotta show to hit on Sunday


 Very nice bad ass rides pay Fred. And have a good time at the show this weekend. The season is just about over. The last show out this way is the Torres Emprire Show on Sep 28.


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> Congrats payfred....


Thanks Dre! Much love homie


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Very nice bad ass rides pay Fred. And have a good time at the show this weekend. The season is just about over. The last show out this way is the Torres Emprire Show on Sep 28.


Thanks OG! Yeah we'll break out the lawn chairs & maybe sneak a few beers in and enjoy this good weather before it starts gettin chilly out here


----------



## Skim

congrats on the feature fred!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> congrats on the feature fred!


Thanks homie  Preciate it bro


----------



## cripn8ez

Hey homies we all men hear well most i wanna ask ? About rule books and people talkin shit about other clubs and other clubs cars do u thinknit should b alowed or even b a rule and if it and was dun do u think it should b handled and in what way? Me myself i dont let it happen n my club or would never do it its all about props and helping out n my book but some play the fake card just wanted to know what people thought?

Some people aint what they seem to b?

Have a G day and keep up the great work


----------



## cripn8ez

Some work on my rag then and u saw now but i don't like way paint came out so its going bacc n both 









































And this is when i picced it up it looked like this really fucced up it was left out side top off front clip off and bad news lol im bringing it bacc to life slowly

It has new top interior rebuilt eng full chrome undies dont like paint but its new im doing new set up also 3 pumps hard lines and 8 bats

It was bad when i got it


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

I see everyone looking good. Congrats to Fred and Pitt. Snow your G-Ride coming along nicely, imo im diggin the new paint vs the old that was on it. 

Have a blessed one bruthas.


----------



## cripn8ez

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I see everyone looking good. Congrats to Fred and Pitt. Snow your G-Ride coming along nicely, imo im diggin the new paint vs the old that was on it.
> 
> Have a blessed one bruthas.


Thanx homie have a blessed one also


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Hey homies we all men hear well most i wanna ask ? About rule books and people talkin shit about other clubs and other clubs cars do u thinknit should b alowed or even b a rule and if it and was dun do u think it should b handled and in what way? Me myself i dont let it happen n my club or would never do it its all about props and helping out n my book but some play the fake card just wanted to know what people thought?
> 
> Some people aint what they seem to b?
> 
> Have a G day and keep up the great work


 There,s nothing u can do about hater,s homie. I Been doing this for over 30 years and in this game shit has alway,s been talked about club,s and ride,s. It,s not that serious. That,s what motivate a lot of us is the hater,s and the shit talker.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> There,s nothing u can do about hater,s homie. I Been doing this for over 30 years and in this game shit has alway,s been talked about club,s and ride,s. It,s not that serious. That,s what motivate a lot of us is the hater,s and the shit talker.


Yeah HATER it is for sure and it does motivates me more but im hot headed and like to take it else where sometimes hahah (just me) but what i dont get is this cat or cats should no better and i thought was bigger then that but im just stucc n my ways lol anyways thanx homie one day people will c the real. Have a G day bruthaz

I build my cars for me and my style cuz shit title has my name and its my money hahaha


----------



## cripn8ez

Also the man should make the car not the car make u a man or big headed tht all


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lookin good fred! keep it on the streets!


----------



## cripn8ez

Lookin good mike do ur thing


----------



## plague

payfred said:


>


Real nice daddy


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good fred! keep it on the streets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/
> 1236057_444742885641881_1765722599_n.jpghttps://
> scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/
> 1185940_444743162308520_935904145_n.jpg


Nice high lock up clean caddy


----------



## plague

Well I hear it on here all the time. On this site about my club its the computer so I really don't care. Me myself I never talk bad about any clubs cause I got friends in lots of them from coast to coast. And don't waist time to help anyone I can, what bothers me is when I here a lot of riders talk down on the new clubs are the guys getting started, don't build that, you can't buy those they not zenith that's a throw away car if its not a impala that's the club with all primor rides it just people forget everyone didn't start lowriding with a 57 rag and everybody might not want one oh and real nice cutty
Some people aint what they seem to b?

Have a G day and keep up the great work[/QUOTE]


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> congrats Fred :thumbsup:  took home best lowrider yesterday


Dang this should be the trophy topic love that color with the gold


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good fred! keep it on the streets!


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/pitbull166/
20130908_194410_zpsbb3b5f65.jpg[/IMG]http://
i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu23/pitbull166/facebook_-
1466261498_zps54d7a9ce.jpg[/TD]
90d caddys still my favorite 
[/TR]
[/TABLE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Skim

made Big Fish DVD volume 71 freeway dippin'


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> made Big Fish DVD volume 71 freeway dippin'


 Bad ass


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good fred! keep it on the streets!


 Nice pic,s mike


----------



## Daddy ooo

Old not so clear picture of me and my baby,s after a Sunday cruise in my convertible. about 20 year ago. My old 37 Chevy project setting I front of of the first house I bought when I was a youngster. Man how time fly,s


----------



## umlolo

plague said:


> Well I hear it on here all the time. On this site about my club its the computer so I really don't care. Me myself I never talk bad about any clubs cause I got friends in lots of them from coast to coast. And don't waist time to help anyone I can, what bothers me is when I here a lot of riders talk down on the new clubs are the guys getting started, don't build that, you can't buy those they not zenith that's a throw away car if its not a impala that's the club with all primor rides it just people forget everyone didn't start lowriding with a 57 rag and everybody might not want one oh and real nice cutty. This is true
> Some people aint what they seem to b?
> 
> Have a G day and keep up the great work


[/QUOTE]


----------



## umlolo

[/QUOTE]

This is true


----------



## umlolo

Congrats fred


----------



## cripn8ez

plague said:


> Well I hear it on here all the time. On this site about my club its the computer so I really don't care. Me myself I never talk bad about any clubs cause I got friends in lots of them from coast to coast. And don't waist time to help anyone I can, what bothers me is when I here a lot of riders talk down on the new clubs are the guys getting started, don't build that, you can't buy those they not zenith that's a throw away car if its not a impala that's the club with all primor rides it just people forget everyone didn't start lowriding with a 57 rag and everybody might not want one oh and real nice cutty
> Some people aint what they seem to b?
> 
> Have a G day and keep up the great work


[/QUOTE]

Great words bro just gettin oppinions on it i agree with u and thanx stay low bro


----------



## cripn8ez

Skim said:


> made Big Fish DVD volume 71 freeway dippin'


Keep up the G work Skim


----------



## 86 Limited

Daddy ooo said:


> Old not so clear picture of me and my baby,s after a Sunday cruise in my convertible. about 20 year ago. My old 37 Chevy project setting I front of of the first house I bought when I was a youngster. Man how time fly,s
> View attachment 737674


Was that in sac?


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Skim said:


> made Big Fish DVD volume 71 freeway dippin':h5:





Daddy ooo said:


> Old not so clear picture of me and my baby,s after a Sunday cruise in my convertible. about 20 year ago. My old 37 Chevy project setting I front of of the first house I bought when I was a youngster. Man how time fly,s
> View attachment 737674


:420::thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

86 Limited said:


> Was that in sac?


 No it was took in the Bay Area.


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Hey homies we all men hear well most i wanna ask ? About rule books and people talkin shit about other clubs and other clubs cars do u thinknit should b alowed or even b a rule and if it and was dun do u think it should b handled and in what way? Me myself i dont let it happen n my club or would never do it its all about props and helping out n my book but some play the fake card just wanted to know what people thought?
> 
> Some people aint what they seem to b?
> 
> Have a G day and keep up the great work



It's almost like some high school shit.. ( you have to be one of the cool kid's or in the clique) to get any prop's..

Ive seen guy's who could buy other people many times over because they just have that much more money than any body else,

and they get a kick out of thumbing there nose up at the other people who dont have it the way they do! some of the magic die's 

when it's all about who has more connections and who can spend the most money on there shit for the most trophy's and the 

biggest magazine spread.. Man we got family's and responsibility's and house notes and probation fines from being in that 

street life... I've been out of the club for almost ten years now.. but I have never been without a car on switch's for the past 20 

years... None of my shit is plaque worthy, but to me I am a real rider because I know what I like and I have been through hell 

and back and i am still hear.. Regardless if the cat's in the street dont give me any props because I am not on there level! 

If I ever publish any of my story's or sell my house and have some real money? Im getting a 57 Rag all Og and a 58 hard top all OG

both liffted with bumper kit's skirts and chrome undercarriage.. (MY STYLE ON 14'S not 13's) with sick beat, No patterns and no 

custom panels or mirrors in the trunk.. I want my woofer box, amps, 2 gates' cable's and square dumps to be visible for the world to 

see when I open my trunk...(I give much props to the guy's who do what ever it takes to get there shit to higher and higher levels)

But even if I was a rich man? I will still be the same down to earth person, I never want to loose site of the romance that we felt 

when we were kids and our hearts would 

skip a beat when we saw our older brother or the guy up the street hit his switch in his primered malibu, imapala, monza, skylark, 

riviera, galaxy, or gto for the first time... and until my day comes I fly my own plaque as a solo rider who try's to keep his head 

above water!






















Ps. IM GETTING MY 400 sb. dropped in rag 8 right now... now more 307 under the hood..


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> made Big Fish DVD volume 71 freeway dippin'


More more more....!


----------



## Skim

cripn8ez said:


> _Hey homies we all men hear well most i wanna ask ? About rule books and people talkin shit about other clubs and other clubs cars do u thinknit should b alowed or even b a rule and if it and was dun do u think it should b handled and in what way? Me myself i dont let it happen n my club or would never do it its all about props and helping out n my book but some play the fake card just wanted to know what people thought?_
> 
> _Some people aint what they seem to b?_
> 
> _Have a G day and keep up the great work_


i think there doesnt need to be a rule book thats plain common sense to not dog down another club. people do it all the time its just a fact because its like little kids teasing one another but as grown men u shouldnt need to be told its just being mature that you dont act like that.


----------



## regal ryda

Hydrohype said:


> It's almost like some high school shit.. ( you have to be one of the cool kid's or in the clique) to get any prop's..
> 
> Ive seen guy's who could buy other people many times over because they just have that much more money than any body else,
> 
> and they get a kick out of thumbing there nose up at the other people who dont have it the way they do! some of the magic die's
> 
> when it's all about who has more connections and who can spend the most money on there shit for the most trophy's and the
> 
> biggest magazine spread.. Man we got family's and responsibility's and house notes and probation fines from being in that
> 
> street life... I've been out of the club for almost ten years now.. but I have never been without a car on switch's for the past 20
> 
> years... None of my shit is plaque worthy, but to me I am a real rider because I know what I like and I have been through hell
> 
> and back and i am still hear.. Regardless if the cat's in the street dont give me any props because I am not on there level!
> 
> If I ever publish any of my story's or sell my house and have some real money? Im getting a 57 Rag all Og and a 58 hard top all OG
> 
> both liffted with bumper kit's skirts and chrome undercarriage.. (MY STYLE ON 14'S not 13's) with sick beat, No patterns and no
> 
> custom panels or mirrors in the trunk.. I want my woofer box, amps, 2 gates' cable's and square dumps to be visible for the world to
> 
> see when I open my trunk...(I give much props to the guy's who do what ever it takes to get there shit to higher and higher levels)
> 
> But even if I was a rich man? I will still be the same down to earth person, I never want to loose site of the romance that we felt
> 
> when we were kids and our hearts would
> 
> skip a beat when we saw our older brother or the guy up the street hit his switch in his primered malibu, imapala, monza, skylark,
> 
> riviera, galaxy, or gto for the first time... and until my day comes I fly my own plaque as a solo rider who try's to keep his head
> 
> above water!
> 
> View attachment 739329
> View attachment 739337
> View attachment 739345
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. IM GETTING MY 400 sb. dropped in rag 8 right now... now more 307 under the hood..
> 
> View attachment 739353
> View attachment 739361


 that glasshouse is nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


What he said .


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Daddy ooo said:


> A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


real talk OG


----------



## cripn8ez

Skim said:


> i think there doesnt need to be a rule book thats plain common sense to not dog down another club. people do it all the time its just a fact because its like little kids teasing one another but as grown men u shouldnt need to be told its just being mature that you dont act like that.


I can dig it homie just gettin oppinions on the issue guess some just dont grow up and act like they 15 still lol keep up them bad ass rides


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


Thts it they cars goto there head boom on the nose rt there good words cuz that's wht happen to this ***** big time lol he was cool?


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> It's almost like some high school shit.. ( you have to be one of the cool kid's or in the clique) to get any prop's..
> 
> Ive seen guy's who could buy other people many times over because they just have that much more money than any body else,
> 
> and they get a kick out of thumbing there nose up at the other people who dont have it the way they do! some of the magic die's
> 
> when it's all about who has more connections and who can spend the most money on there shit for the most trophy's and the
> 
> biggest magazine spread.. Man we got family's and responsibility's and house notes and probation fines from being in that
> 
> street life... I've been out of the club for almost ten years now.. but I have never been without a car on switch's for the past 20
> 
> years... None of my shit is plaque worthy, but to me I am a real rider because I know what I like and I have been through hell
> 
> and back and i am still hear.. Regardless if the cat's in the street dont give me any props because I am not on there level!
> 
> If I ever publish any of my story's or sell my house and have some real money? Im getting a 57 Rag all Og and a 58 hard top all OG
> 
> both liffted with bumper kit's skirts and chrome undercarriage.. (MY STYLE ON 14'S not 13's) with sick beat, No patterns and no
> 
> custom panels or mirrors in the trunk.. I want my woofer box, amps, 2 gates' cable's and square dumps to be visible for the world to
> 
> see when I open my trunk...(I give much props to the guy's who do what ever it takes to get there shit to higher and higher levels)
> 
> But even if I was a rich man? I will still be the same down to earth person, I never want to loose site of the romance that we felt
> 
> when we were kids and our hearts would
> 
> skip a beat when we saw our older brother or the guy up the street hit his switch in his primered malibu, imapala, monza, skylark,
> 
> riviera, galaxy, or gto for the first time... and until my day comes I fly my own plaque as a solo rider who try's to keep his head
> 
> above water!
> 
> View attachment 739329
> View attachment 739337
> View attachment 739345
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. IM GETTING MY 400 sb. dropped in rag 8 right now... now more 307 under the hood..
> 
> View attachment 739353
> View attachment 739361




I can dig this also thanx bro nice as glass house to


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump too all the riders worldwide!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Bump too all the riders worldwide!!!


Good am homie


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


:werd:


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I see everyone looking good. Congrats to Fred and Pitt. Snow your G-Ride coming along nicely, imo im diggin the new paint vs the old that was on it.
> 
> Have a blessed one bruthas.


Thanks homie 



Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good fred! keep it on the streets!


Looking good Mike!! :thumbsup:


plague said:


> Real nice daddy


Preciate it big dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Picked up a clean 1973 Malibu Friday with a recently rebuilt 350 and tranny both still under warranty for $1500!....it's on! Plans include a lay and play setup sea foam green paint with a patterned roof , Laguna grill, bucket seats and console with OEM style interior and 88 spoke 13"7 with 5.20s. Should be done by spring. I've been saving up for a while now for this project. .can't wait to get it started.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Pics


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

913 nice one bro an different good no best of luck where the build thread


----------



## plague

913ryderWYCO said:


> Pics


Is that 31 st and chelsa


----------



## Hydrohype

913ryderWYCO said:


> Picked up a clean 1973 Malibu Friday with a recently rebuilt 350 and tranny both still under warranty for $1500!....it's on! Plans include a lay and play setup sea foam green paint with a patterned roof , Laguna grill, bucket seats and console with OEM style interior and 88 spoke 13"7 with 5.20s. Should be done by spring. I've been saving up for a while now for this project. .can't wait to get it started.


congrat's homie do your thang man..





cripn8ez said:


> I can dig this also thanx bro nice as glass house to


Thanks cripn8ez..


----------



## cripn8ez

Got the engine in and running in my caprice (Cripn8ez) new exsuast tm yay yay now time to start bacc on my rag G body


----------



## Skim

913ryderWYCO said:


> Pics


NICE LOVE THAT 70'S MALIBU BODY STYLE.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Skim said:


> made Big Fish DVD volume 71 freeway dippin'


lookin good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Daddy ooo said:


> A lot of Rider,s let there nice cars go to there heads. But just as many homie,s with bad ass cars are the coolest humbled homie,s you could ever meet. Some people are just naturally over achiever,s and are willing to go the extra mile to achieve there goal,s and dreams. DON,T DREAM YOUR LIFE......LIVE YOUR DREAMS....Just remain humbled and approachable


----------



## payfred

Wassup homies I got a PM this morning that really made my day & wanted to share it with you guys. I just copied & paste



hey fred just wanted to say congrats on the feature in LRM and congrats on the best of show win at the Low Habitz car show. also i really appreciate the props u gave me on my cutty. i know its only a gbody, but hearing positive comments from people (especially a big player in the game like you) really motivates me to make my car the best it can be. Thanks again and look foward to seeing u guys at the next one


----------



## payfred

Chopped it up with a homie at the show yesterday and he sent me that. Needless to say I was truly humbled


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Wassup homies I got a PM this morning that really made my day & wanted to share it with you guys. I just copied & paste
> 
> 
> 
> hey fred just wanted to say congrats on the feature in LRM and congrats on the best of show win at the Low Habitz car show. also i really appreciate the props u gave me on my cutty. i know its only a gbody, but hearing positive comments from people (especially a big player in the game like you) really motivates me to make my car the best it can be. Thanks again and look foward to seeing u guys at the next one


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Well its all together running and now time to rebuild my piston and paint my bats im happy yay yay










My lil 4.3 v6 fast on gas but light for the hop hahaha










Have a G one broz


----------



## regal ryda

Skim said:


> NICE LOVE THAT 70'S MALIBU BODY STYLE.


 I thought about this vid when I saw his new ride


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Well its all together running and now time to rebuild my piston and paint my bats im happy yay yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lil 4.3 v6 fast on gas but light for the hop hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a G one broz


This is looking real good!


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> This is looking real good!


Thanx homie im tryin lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

regal ryda said:


> I thought about this vid when I saw his new ride


Man thats the only refrence i have too. Ive never seen another lifted 73 Chevelle. This video made me want one.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> NICE LOVE THAT 70'S MALIBU BODY STYLE.


Thanks Skim- I dont know if you remember we meet at the KC Majestics show this year..but you and other brothers like Payfred, Plaque , Daddy O and others really motivated me to stop bullshitting and start building. Going to roll it for a few weeks with my club, and then start tearing it down -the body and frame are getting media blasted, and then its off to the body shop to get sprayed....plans are to have it out by this spring..we will see.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Right On youngster. Back in the day you used to see that year Malibu on the BLVD all the time. Homie,s used to hook that year up with T tops and supreme with 5-20,s lifted front to back. Shit was sweet. Back in the day we dragged them all down the BLVD....Buick Riviera,s was real popular back then as well as Grand Prix, Cordova,s, box Malibu,s ETC ETC. No telling what you would see coming down the Main. That,s one thing that missing in Lowriding these days is more variety. Good luck Homie


----------



## plague

913ryderWYCO said:


> Thanks Skim- I dont know if you remember we meet at the KC Majestics show this year..but you and other brothers like Payfred, Plaque , Daddy O and others really motivated me to stop bullshitting and start building. Going to roll it for a few weeks with my club, and then start tearing it down -the body and frame are getting media blasted, and then its off to the body shop to get sprayed....plans are to have it out by this spring..we will see.


Nice daddy is that 31st and chelsea


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> NICE LOVE THAT 70'S MALIBU BODY STYLE.


How he didn't see that car in the middle of the street he was dippin


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Wassup homies I got a PM this morning that really made my day & wanted to share it with you guys. I just copied & paste
> 
> 
> 
> hey fred just wanted to say congrats on the feature in LRM and congrats on the best of show win at the Low Habitz car show. also i really appreciate the props u gave me on my cutty. i know its only a gbody, but hearing positive comments from people (especially a big player in the game like you) really motivates me to make my car the best it can be. Thanks again and look foward to seeing u guys at the next one


Thats good to hear. Its cool u left a positive impression on another lowrider. Good stuff fred.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


> Nice daddy is that 31st and chelsea


Nah thats kck..8th and Osage. I talked to your boy who you sold the drop top caddy to..ain't gonna mention names because he wants to surprise eveyone with it.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Daddy ooo said:


> Right On youngster. Back in the day you used to see that year Malibu on the BLVD all the time. Homie,s used to hook that year up with T tops and supreme with 5-20,s lifted front to back. Shit was sweet. Back in the day we dragged them all down the BLVD....Buick Riviera,s was real popular back then as well as Grand Prix, Cordova,s, box Malibu,s ETC ETC. No telling what you would see coming down the Main. That,s one thing that missing in Lowriding these days is more variety. Good luck
> Homie


Thats why I picked it. When I first got into lowriding ANY car was cool as long as it was lifted and on spokes: trackers, trucks, compact cars...just wanted to bring some of that back.


----------



## cripn8ez

Good am people have a G day most stay tru cuz most aren't


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Wassup homies I got a PM this morning that really made my day & wanted to share it with you guys. I just copied & paste
> 
> 
> 
> hey fred just wanted to say congrats on the feature in LRM and congrats on the best of show win at the Low Habitz car show. also i really appreciate the props u gave me on my cutty. i know its only a gbody, but hearing positive comments from people (especially a big player in the game like you) really motivates me to make my car the best it can be. Thanks again and look foward to seeing u guys at the next one


 It is cool when a homie has respect from his surrounding Lowrider community and when his opinion and knowledge of the game is recognized and valued by fellow rider,s. Keep on doing your thing Fred your hard work has not gone unnoticed.


----------



## plague

913ryderWYCO said:


> Nah thats kck..8th and Osage. I talked to your boy who you sold the drop top caddy to..ain't gonna mention names because he wants to surprise eveyone with it.


Oh snap


----------



## umlolo

Used to be a lifted chevelle from personal effects out if stockton.brother named h, johnson owned it and a mini truck 90s .orangeish tan color stripes and center gold rims


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cripn8ez said:


> Thanx homie im tryin lol


LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man thats the only refrence i have too. Ive never seen another lifted 73 Chevelle. This video made me want one.









this was the second of two Malibus that SFV Majestics use to have back in the day!


----------



## BIG RED

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man thats the only refrence i have too. Ive never seen another lifted 73 Chevelle. This video made me want one.


My 76. A lil motivation to get yours done. I really dig the 73 to 77 chevelles and malibus.


----------



## BIG RED

And this one a 74 I think from Forever Clown'n L.A.


----------



## Hydrohype

2009,, after years of lay and play. I changed the coils and some fitting's in the 90 the put # 8 hose's to the nose and was doing at least 40 inch's. for me that was my idea of getting some air time...but I did not stay of top of keeping everything tight. and the lack was never the same to me. I miss her but I had to let her go... I was happy to let my play nephew get the black 78.. he's grown alot and Im vrey proud of him....


----------



## Hydrohype

BIG RED said:


> My 76. A lil motivation to get yours done. I really dig the 73 to 77 chevelles and malibus.



when I was a kid. I was in love with 67 malibu's.. One day I wanted to lowride it, the next day I wanted it to be a muscle car.
then my mom got a 72 malibu brand new from the dealer ship. I was ten years old. and my brother borrowed some supremes of his homeboy's 60 impala.. and put bricks in the trunk and drove the car to San Fernado high school.. it was Chevy yellow with a black vinyl top.. man that car was pretty.. I was ten years old.. then she gave it to me when I was 17.. I rear ended somebody one day while on my way to school.. It would have been an easy fix.. but I was a drug head hard rock burn out. I did not know any better. and I let the car sit for over a year and ended it up selling it for $350... to this day 72's on down make it hard for me to decide whether to lowride them or make them a lowrod muscle car... but the lines of 73's on up have a way better flow as a lowrider..


----------



## cripn8ez

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!!!!!


C I gave u my hook up again and let u bacc n my circle hahaha and u bout to get punched again when i go home im not taking u with me when I go do my LA thing hahahha. I know u playing hahahha that other ***** wasnt so ill let u have fun hahahahha and its a shame they still don't know cuzz is a hater in the real tip hahahha. Hey tho have a G day and stay low 

Foo stop lettin that yellow impala sit work on it its been yrs since its had a friend lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG RED said:


> My 76. A lil motivation to get yours done. I really dig the 73 to 77 chevelles and malibus.


 That,s a sweet ride Big Red. I Dig those tru,s and 5-20,s on there. Old School


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 752106
> View attachment 752114
> View attachment 752122
> View attachment 752130
> View attachment 752138
> View attachment 752146
> 
> 
> 2009,, after years of lay and play. I changed the coils and some fitting's in the 90 the put # 8 hose's to the nose and was doing at least 40 inch's. for me that was my idea of getting some air time...but I did not stay of top of keeping everything tight. and the lack was never the same to me. I miss her but I had to let her go... I was happy to let my play nephew get the black 78.. he's grown alot and Im vrey proud of him....


 Nice line up Hydro. The 78 De Elegance was my first show car back in 1979. As a matter of fact 78 De Elegance is tattooed on my left arm. It was done 30 years ago. Back then in the late 70,s early 80,s brotha,s used to trip on my tattoo,s now it,s all the rave lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Double post oops


----------



## cripn8ez

Just took all the old shit out now time for the new man doing all my work solo dolo and a few beers lol


----------



## cripn8ez

It dont stop with just the engine hahha make things happen bro cuz only u can prevent forest fires lol

Stay low


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice line up Hydro. The 78 De Elegance was my first show car back in 1979. As a matter of fact 78 De Elegance is tattooed on my left arm. It was done 30 years ago. Back then in the late 70,s early 80,s brotha,s used to trip on my tattoo,s now it,s all the rave lol


that was my second 78.. I always loved the 77-79's back in the day...


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Just took all the old shit out now time for the new man doing all my work solo dolo and a few beers lol



Get it crackin!:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> Thats good to hear. Its cool u left a positive impression on another lowrider. Good stuff fred.





Daddy ooo said:


> It is cool when a homie has respect from his surrounding Lowrider community and when his opinion and knowledge of the game is recognized and valued by fellow rider,s. Keep on doing your thing Fred your hard work has not gone unnoticed.


:thumbsup: thanks Brothas


----------



## payfred

BIG RED said:


> My 76. A lil motivation to get yours done. I really dig the 73 to 77 chevelles and malibus.


Damn that's beautiful!


----------



## cripn8ez

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!!!!!


Told u food fr thoughts? Hahahahha told u


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Much props to payfred an cripn8ez/ snow repping the south land in no Carolina


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Much props to payfred an cripn8ez/ snow repping the south land in no Carolina


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> that was my second 78.. I always loved the 77-79's back in the day...
> View attachment 752786
> View attachment 752802
> View attachment 752810


 Very nice pic,s OG Hydo. Like I said before u and me are from the same Ol Shcool house. I sure we have faced some of the same life curve balls that was throne a the OG,s of our generation. And like u said homie........I,m still here........by the help of god


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Just took all the old shit out now time for the new man doing all my work solo dolo and a few beers lol


 That has alway been my thing doing my shit solo. As long as I have me some cold beer and some stone cold oldies I be in the garage all day getting down.


----------



## BIG RED

Hydrohype said:


> when I was a kid. I was in love with 67 malibu's.. One day I wanted to lowride it, the next day I wanted it to be a muscle car.
> then my mom got a 72 malibu brand new from the dealer ship. I was ten years old. and my brother borrowed some supremes of his homeboy's 60 impala.. and put bricks in the trunk and drove the car to San Fernado high school.. it was Chevy yellow with a black vinyl top.. man that car was pretty.. I was ten years old.. then she gave it to me when I was 17.. I rear ended somebody one day while on my way to school.. It would have been an easy fix.. but I was a drug head hard rock burn out. I did not know any better. and I let the car sit for over a year and ended it up selling it for $350... to this day 72's on down make it hard for me to decide whether to lowride them or make them a lowrod muscle car... but the lines of 73's on up have a way better flow as a lowrider..


That's Shitty. I would love to get my hands on a 70 malibu or chevelle to do as a lowrider. 

And I agree that the 73 to 77 make a good looking ride I'm not sure why there are so few but a good way to be a ill different in the crowd.


----------



## BIG RED

payfred said:


> Damn that's beautiful!





Daddy ooo said:


> That,s a sweet ride Big Red. I Dig those tru,s and 5-20,s on there. Old School


Thanks fellas it's nothing special just a clean driver.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

BIG RED said:


> My 76. A lil motivation to get yours done. I really dig the 73 to 77 chevelles and malibus.


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

BIG RED said:


> My 76. A lil motivation to get yours done. I really dig the 73 to 77 chevelles and malibus.


Damn..thats super clean!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WATTSLIFE CC 75 MALIBU  NLHOF class 2012


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## BIG RED

^^^^ Badass.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Man those are nice !


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Very nice pic,s OG Hydo. Like I said before u and me are from the same Ol Shcool house. I sure we have faced some of the same life curve balls that was throne a the OG,s of our generation. And like u said homie........I,m still here........by the help of god


:thumbsup:



BIG RED said:


> That's Shitty. I would love to get my hands on a 70 malibu or chevelle to do as a lowrider.
> 
> And I agree that the 73 to 77 make a good looking ride I'm not sure why there are so few but a good way to be a ill different in the crowd.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

64 CRAWLING said:


> WATTSLIFE CC 75 MALIBU  NLHOF class 2012


Did Fly Guy or Lil Earnie have a purple one way bacc i kinda remember when i lived on 92 nd Grape?


----------



## cripn8ez

Hey thanx everyone for props and im tryin to get it dun finish the rest today hard to work on cars and do my daddy day care lol real ones keep it real not like these fake cats the real will come out soon lol i won't tell lol smiling faces aint always friendly and most people dont realize it lol have a G day most.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cripn8ez said:


> C I gave u my hook up again and let u bacc n my circle hahaha and u bout to get punched again when i go home im not taking u with me when I go do my LA thing hahahha. I know u playing hahahha that other ***** wasnt so ill let u have fun hahahahha and its a shame they still don't know cuzz is a hater in the real tip hahahha. Hey tho have a G day and stay low
> 
> Foo stop lettin that yellow impala sit work on it its been yrs since its had a friend lol


WHAT OTHER *****? YOU ON THAT SHERM AGAIN CRUSTIE?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

cripn8ez said:


> Hey thanx everyone for props and im tryin to get it dun finish the rest today hard to work on cars and do my daddy day care lol real ones keep it real not like these fake cats the real will come out soon lol i won't tell lol smiling faces aint always friendly and most people dont realize it lol have a G day most.


YOU WUZ FINISHED B4 U GOT STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> WHAT OTHER *****? YOU ON THAT SHERM AGAIN CRUSTIE?


Hahaha stfu and stop texting do ur DAR lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> YOU WUZ FINISHED B4 U GOT STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!


Stop smiling and change ur hair style lol stop texting me


----------



## bigbo84

Whazup homes bigbo MAFIA4LIFE.cc coming out with that 63 Ss impala 409 all you homes say up.much love


----------



## Daddy ooo

bigbo84 said:


> Whazup homes bigbo MAFIA4LIFE.cc coming out with that 63 Ss impala 409 all you homes say up.much love


 409 63 Dam that,s a rare one. Post it up when your done homie would love to see it


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> 409 63 Dam that,s a rare one. Post it up when your done homie would love to see it


Yea me also


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Hey thanx everyone for props and im tryin to get it dun finish the rest today hard to work on cars and do my daddy day care lol real ones keep it real not like these fake cats the real will come out soon lol i won't tell lol smiling faces aint always friendly and most people dont realize it lol have a G day most.


 What you talking about Willis.


----------



## payfred

bigbo84 said:


> Whazup homes bigbo MAFIA4LIFE.cc coming out with that 63 Ss impala 409 all you homes say up.much love


Nice homie welcome to the topic


----------



## payfred

Mafia is an OG club been around for decades


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Use to see there cars all around la back in the 90s Mafia 4 life


----------



## cripn8ez

I member walkin to 107 and c n all the cars n the bacc n garages them days.

Props to Mafia


----------



## cripn8ez

Lol nothing


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

bigbo84 said:


> Whazup homes bigbo MAFIA4LIFE.cc coming out with that 63 Ss impala 409 all you homes say up.much love


----------



## Hydrohype

I made this about a month ago! just tossed it on youtube last night..


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> I made this about a month ago! just tossed it on youtube last night..


That's Fucken tight homeboy love those hideaways and that electric top :worship:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> I made this about a month ago! just tossed it on youtube last night..


 Very nice Hydro. Love those hideaway,s. I have a 67 Grand Prix convertible with hideaway,s it,s been siting for years. It,s Not as clean as your,s but hopefully I'll some day make it beautiful again.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

Hydrohype said:


> I made this about a month ago! just tossed it on youtube last night..


:h5: love them hideaways


----------



## Hydrohype

Yo thanks for the positive word's everybody.. I dont plan on getting this car as clean as most of yall show piece' s. I got a little ways to go to get this car where I want it to be... I want it to be a street runner (mild muscle car under the hood and and drive train)
with skirts, nice beat. and a half way decent stock look on the out side.. Today was my first time driving it since the motor swap,
It still feel's and sounds a little tame to me.. but damm it's much better now than it was with that 307. I will have my dual exhaust and glasspack's in about 2 weeks and that should make a big difference in the car's attitude!


----------



## cripn8ez

Very nice bro keep it up. I got everything tighten up on the engine hooked up trans linkage got exsuast all bolted up out n new chrome cyls new chrome donuts and deep cups been a productive day 10 am to 10 pm now beers hahaha hope had a G week end bros here's a pic










New dumps and a very well needed wash for my car tm lol maybe it won't look so shity hehehe hahaha


----------



## payfred

Loaded up this morning for the Rollerz Only picnic












Got a couple inches out there


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

payfred said:


> Loaded up this morning for the Rollerz Only picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple inches out there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Loaded up this morning for the Rollerz Only picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple inches out there


damm that's a right click and save picture there! You could probably sell that picture to the manufacturer of that pick up! It would make a good commercial! (send me a dollar or two when you get paid)




cripn8ez said:


> Very nice bro keep it up. I got everything tighten up on the engine hooked up trans linkage got exsuast all bolted up out n new chrome cyls new chrome donuts and deep cups been a productive day 10 am to 10 pm now beers hahaha hope had a G week end bros here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New dumps and a very well needed wash for my car tm lol maybe it won't look so shity hehehe hahaha


I remember them day's... Looking good Bro....


----------



## 187PURE

HEARTS AND PRAYERS TO THE FATHER OF THE LITTLE GIRL FROM STRICTLY RIDIN.. WHAT A TRAGEDY


----------



## cobrakarate

hey can someone tell me what happened. I saw some stuff on the news but i don't trust our news. RIP to the young girl that passed. Praying for the family.


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> hey can someone tell me what happened. I saw some stuff on the news but i don't trust our news. RIP to the young girl that passed. Praying for the family.


a car at Koolaid hydraulics throttle got stuck and crashed into a shelf with bottles of water. I imagine the bottles were on skids. The shelf collapsed and the bottles of water crushed a little girl.. very tragic


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> hey can someone tell me what happened. I saw some stuff on the news but i don't trust our news. RIP to the young girl that passed. Praying for the family.


The father is from Strictly Ridin Car Club.. My deepest condolences go out to him and his family


----------



## P.E. PREZ

187PURE said:


> The father is from Strictly Ridin Car Club.. My deepest condolences go out to him and his family


So tragic R.I.P. My condolences


----------



## Cadillac1

I'm praying for the homie that lost his little girl. I can't even imagine how tough this must be.


----------



## cripn8ez

Prayers to fam and love to all R.I.P


----------



## Daddy ooo

Wow what a terrible accident.my heart go,s out to the Family god bless:angel:


----------



## cripn8ez

Getting a lil closer to making house calls hahhaha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

187PURE said:


> a car at Koolaid hydraulics throttle got stuck and crashed into a shelf with bottles of water. I imagine the bottles were on skids. The shelf collapsed and the bottles of water crushed a little girl.. very tragic


awwww damn that sux....im so sorry to hear that


----------



## 187PURE

Anybody here used Monster Green dumps before? I use Adex. Monsters are old school I know, but how well do they work?


----------



## wally dogg

If we cant come together on this..as a low rider family to show support for the family for kool aid for this young girl...then the future dont look bright for lowrideing ....take it how you want this is a sad day kids dont die at low rider events EVERYBODY...lets step our game up...for the sport .and.for the future low riders...


----------



## 187PURE

wally dogg said:


> If we cant come together on this..as a low rider family to show support for the family for kool aid for this young girl...then the future dont look bright for lowrideing ....take it how you want this is a sad day kids dont die at low rider events EVERYBODY...lets step our game up...for the sport .and.for the future low riders...


amen..


----------



## payfred

wally dogg said:


> If we cant come together on this..as a low rider family to show support for the family for kool aid for this young girl...then the future dont look bright for lowrideing ....take it how you want this is a sad day kids dont die at low rider events EVERYBODY...lets step our game up...for the sport .and.for the future low riders...


Amen x2. Rest in peace princess


----------



## cripn8ez

wally dogg said:


> If we cant come together on this..as a low rider family to show support for the family for kool aid for this young girl...then the future dont look bright for lowrideing ....take it how you want this is a sad day kids dont die at low rider events EVERYBODY...lets step our game up...for the sport .and.for the future low riders...


I can dig it brutha


----------



## Daddy ooo

wally dogg said:


> If we cant come together on this..as a low rider family to show support for the family for kool aid for this young girl...then the future dont look bright for lowrideing ....take it how you want this is a sad day kids dont die at low rider events EVERYBODY...lets step our game up...for the sport .and.for the future low riders...


 Real Talk.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Saw this on Facebook today. Prayers to the family RIP. X2 on what Wally said.


----------



## MR.Towne

Sad 2 hea about tha lil girl my prayers goes out 2 tha FAM hope thiz don't make tha lolo game even wost than ot allready iz. BiP MIA from tha lowrida nation


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

MR.Towne said:


> Sad 2 hea about tha lil girl my prayers goes out 2 tha FAM hope t
> hiz don't make tha lolo game even wost than ot allready iz. BiP MIA, from tha lowrida nation


2 x that
homie towne


----------



## drasticbean

condolences to the family during this rough time.....


----------



## plague

Man I got kids and that's sad people have to be careful


----------



## cripn8ez

Hello bros hope all has a good day i will woke up blessed and saw my hater is hard at work talkin about my car me and now my wifie hahahha he must have a great life to worrie about mines hahahhaa well stay blessed and healthy im gonna go spray paint my yellow car again stay low bro.

But if funny he only does it on one topic?


----------



## cripn8ez

Well im off to take my caprice (Cripn8ez) to get whole me exuast and mufflers it didnt bolt up rt and was old so all new on it.


----------



## cripn8ez

I have 3 of these for sale one is chrome or trade


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> Well im off to take my caprice (Cripn8ez) to get whole me exuast and mufflers it didnt bolt up rt and was old so all new on it.


KEEP ON DOING YA THANG SNOW. HATERS GON HATE REGARDLESS.. THERE SUPPOSE TO DO THAT. THAT'S THEY JOB. ANYWAY, I DID MY WHOLE EXHAUST TOO. I DID IT FROM THE CAT STRAIGHT BACK. ALMOST SUPER QUIET BUT NOT QUITE. I STILL HAVE TO PUT A DONUT UP FRONT NEAR THE MANIFOLD. THAT SHOULD DO IT. MY MAN TOLD ME TO PUT A RESINATOR ON AS WELL. I DON'T LIKE PUT THEM ON LOWRIDERS 'CAUSE THAT OKEY ASS CYLINDER TUBE SCRAPES THE GROUND ANYWAY.. STAY UP AND LOW PLAYA


----------



## MR.Towne

How much u want dog hit me up


----------



## 187PURE

What yall think about Galaxy wire wheels? I aint here that name in a minute. I take it that there nothing but glorified chinas. But they gotta be better than OG wire wheels. I think Luxors was prolly better than OGs. Once I get my D's, I'm only putting them on my shit on special occasions. My cheaper ones are for every day use on these ruff Philly streets


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> KEEP ON DOING YA THANG SNOW. HATERS GON HATE REGARDLESS.. THERE SUPPOSE TO DO THAT. THAT'S THEY JOB. ANYWAY, I DID MY WHOLE EXHAUST TOO. I DID IT FROM THE CAT STRAIGHT BACK. ALMOST SUPER QUIET BUT NOT QUITE. I STILL HAVE TO PUT A DONUT UP FRONT NEAR THE MANIFOLD. THAT SHOULD DO IT. MY MAN TOLD ME TO PUT A RESINATOR ON AS WELL. I DON'T LIKE PUT THEM ON LOWRIDERS 'CAUSE THAT OKEY ASS CYLINDER TUBE SCRAPES THE GROUND ANYWAY.. STAY UP AND LOW PLAYA



Thanx homie im gettin it slow process i dont have no 401 or shit to get extra parts hahhaha so after kids get there's cars get there hahaha. Yea im puttin whole new exuast up was gonna go with duals but its only a 4.3 v6 so ill keep it light and they gonna go thru to make sure i hook everything up rt on eng shit tht was my 1st time pulling and puttin a eng in hahhaha stay low homie loc u keep up the G work also


----------



## cripn8ez

MR.Towne said:


> How much u want dog hit me up


For the dumps shit make a offer i really like to trade one for a bumper kit for my rag or parts money gonna go there anyways let me know loco thanx for interest


----------



## Daddy ooo

Ll


payfred said:


> Loaded up this morning for the Rollerz Only picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple inches out there


 Bad ass shot of the 64 Fred. My Prez told me u said what,s up. It,s all good over here Fred thanks. You looking great. Keep it up


----------



## 187PURE

More bad news. Flipside (Bounty Hunter Flip) from OFTB (Operation From The Bottom) was killed last night


----------



## Daddy ooo

Rest in peace Flip side :angel:


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> What yall think about Galaxy wire wheels? I aint here that name in a minute. I take it that there nothing but glorified chinas. But they gotta be better than OG wire wheels. I think Luxors was prolly better than OGs. Once I get my D's, I'm only putting them on my shit on special occasions. My cheaper ones are for every day use on these ruff Philly streets


I been selling galaxy wire wheels from my shop at least five years great people ask for oscar never had any problem and have sold over 50 sets I flooded it out here. There is diffrent levels of the wheel, basic china and midgrade then a wheel stainless parts triple chrome with dayton offset and zenith lace you can get the ring and all still cheaper than the others, they hold up well, I've had all them side by side jd ass wheels wwk dayton and galaxy, bye far the best is wire wwk and price is good let me know ill be glad to help


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> I been selling galaxy wire wheels from my shop at least five years great people ask for oscar never had any problem and have sold over 50 sets I flooded it out here. There is diffrent levels of the wheel, basic china and midgrade then a wheel stainless parts triple chrome with dayton offset and zenith lace you can get the ring and all still cheaper than the others, they hold up well, I've had all them side by side jd ass wheels wwk dayton and galaxy, bye far the best is wire wwk and price is good let me know ill be glad to help


Yes please provide me with info e.g. pricing and pics if you have.. thanks


----------



## plague

Give me a call phillipa 801 317 7959 or text


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Hello bros hope all has a good day i will woke up blessed and saw my hater is hard at work talkin about my car me and now my wifie hahahha he must have a great life to worrie about mines hahahhaa well stay blessed and healthy im gonna go spray paint my yellow car again stay low bro.
> 
> But if funny he only does it on one topic?


man do you! people are always gonna hate.. they have to make other's share in there un-happiness...

No hater get''s a free pass.. But the worst hater's are the rich one's who like to put everybody else down! Im like WTF? 

dont you have enough already without trying to make the other mother fucker hate his life?


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> More bad news. Flipside (Bounty Hunter Flip) from OFTB (Operation From The Bottom) was killed last night


Damm sorry to hear that..R.I.P 

You know these things usually comes in 3's ? Everybody be careful out there!


----------



## umlolo

Im running galaxy wire they are pretty nice .


----------



## umlolo

Cripn8ez what happened to the vert


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> Cripn8ez what happened to the vert


Nothing its at the house im buying parts here and there when i can its not ready yet i want it to b hater certified lol also bought another house so it also slowed progress down


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> man do you! people are always gonna hate.. they have to make other's share in there un-happiness...
> 
> No hater get''s a free pass.. But the worst hater's are the rich one's who like to put everybody else down! Im like WTF?
> 
> dont you have enough already without trying to make the other mother fucker hate his life?



Lol thanx and that is so true lol he does have nice cars lol hater tht is hahahha well thanx homie stay low bro


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> More bad news. Flipside (Bounty Hunter Flip) from OFTB (Operation From The Bottom) was killed last night


Hate to c real good bruthaz go sorry for te loss homie prayers are out


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> KEEP ON DOING YA THANG SNOW. HATERS GON HATE REGARDLESS.. THERE SUPPOSE TO DO THAT. THAT'S THEY JOB. ANYWAY, I DID MY WHOLE EXHAUST TOO. I DID IT FROM THE CAT STRAIGHT BACK. ALMOST SUPER QUIET BUT NOT QUITE. I STILL HAVE TO PUT A DONUT UP FRONT NEAR THE MANIFOLD. THAT SHOULD DO IT. MY MAN TOLD ME TO PUT A RESINATOR ON AS WELL. I DON'T LIKE PUT THEM ON LOWRIDERS 'CAUSE THAT OKEY ASS CYLINDER TUBE SCRAPES THE GROUND ANYWAY.. STAY UP AND LOW PLAYA





Hydrohype said:


> man do you! people are always gonna hate.. they have to make other's share in there un-happiness...
> 
> No hater get''s a free pass.. But the worst hater's are the rich one's who like to put everybody else down! Im like WTF?
> 
> dont you have enough already without trying to make the other mother fucker hate his life?


Don't listen to that dude man. See I posted a pic of my car & he try and be slick and post some lays potato chips "sneak dissin."











Sneak dissin is for suckas it ain't cool so I had to go in on em. You all know I'm the furthest thing from a hater I always give props and keep the peace. But I can't take disrespect lying down. Real men will understand


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Ll Bad ass shot of the 64 Fred. My Prez told me u said what,s up. It,s all good over here Fred thanks. You looking great. Keep it up


Fa-sho Daddy ooo thanks fam :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Haha fool i dont have to sneak shit i posted some chips and u got hurt hahahhaa now u wanna take ur drama on here also lol have a good day loco. Hahaha i new u would tell on ur self soon hahha it worked do t ban me like u did the homie tho i like this layitlow shit hahahaha post up where u talk about my wife and called her a bitch hahaha tell it all loco dont have ass it?


----------



## Ole School 97

*Focus!*

Back to the fact that we just had an awesome tragedy "very recently" in the lowrider community. Over the past 3 months,this page has elevated into something that i was happy to get an alert on my phone for. We need a place to congregate,converse,share and promote things as only us....as black lowriders can see it. Stay passionate and humble about this shit and the disrespect will never enter ones mind...imo.


----------



## cripn8ez

Ole School 97 said:


> Back to the fact that we just had an awesome tragedy "very recently" in the lowrider community. Over the past 3 months,this page has elevated into something that i was happy to get an alert on my phone for. We need a place to congregate,converse,share and promote things as only us....as black lowriders can see it. Stay passionate and humble about this shit and the disrespect will never enter ones mind...imo.


I agree wit u all day man all day and I've never said or dissed anyone i live lowriding and where i am now from where i was and being around GOOD peole with same passion but some just never stop and it can only go so far millions of pages on here i have never talked about anyone but i have said i will fucc a few up for there mouth but never ima dis car ,car club or a person?

Much love to most


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Don't listen to that dude man. See I posted a pic of my car & he try and be slick and post some lays potato chips "sneak dissin."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak dissin is for suckas it ain't cool so I had to go in on em. You all know I'm the furthest thing from a hater I always give props and keep the peace. But I can't take disrespect lying down. Real men will understand


Didn't know who, what, where, or how.. just hope you brothas can work it out


----------



## pitbull166

Rip to lil mama who lost her life in such a tragic way!


----------



## plague

Yeah that trailor is nice fred but I can't lie I don't think I could drive it, I be tryin to hit you up but forget about the time difference


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey Fred just wondered. Do you need a class B to pull that trailer.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

pitbull166 said:


> Rip to lil mama who lost her life in such a tragic way!


 so true
wess good hub city
homie


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Fred just wondered. Do you need a class B to pull that trailer.


No u dont bro im in process of gettin on after i finaly move in to this new house prob b my Xmas gift to me from me lol


Good am most have a great day


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> so true
> wess good hub city
> homie


West good homie did u get the ride u showed me ill hit u bacc today


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> Yeah that trailor is nice fred but I can't lie I don't think I could drive it, I be tryin to hit you up but forget about the time difference


Actually you get used to it pretty quick making the wide turns. You just gotta find a truck stop to get fuel it's too big for most regular gas stations


Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Fred just wondered. Do you need a class B to pull that trailer.


Not that I know of 



187PURE said:


> Didn't know who, what, where, or how.. just hope you brothas can work it out


I hope so too


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

cripn8ez said:


> West good naw its sold or dude just messing around
> 
> 
> homie did u get the ride u showed me ill hit u bacc today


 took the ad down few hours afterwards..I'm stuck to Chevrolets, over;on Facebook I met a brother from Los Angeles that's near by me a


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> took the ad down few hours afterwards..I'm stuck to Chevrolets, over;on Facebook I met a brother from Los Angeles that's near by me a


Cool us real LA needs to sticc together we r a special breed lol have a G day homie. U member Dirt422 on here where he been anyway thts light skinned Jerry we went to school wit n paramount

Anyone know where he at?


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> Cool us real LA needs to sticc together we r a special breed lol have a G day homie. U member Dirt422 on here where he been anyway thts light skinned Jerry we went to school wit n paramount
> 
> Anyone know where he at?


I miss LA. Haven't been back in a very long time. Be there December God willing


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Fred just wondered. Do you need a class B to pull that trailer.


Actually I would need a class B if it was a business. But since it's all privately owned Im cool. And I don't have to go through weigh stations either. That's why I have the NOT FOR HIRE sign on there


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> I miss LA. Haven't been back in a very long time. Be there December God willing


Shit i go home all the time i still have my 21 yr old son n CPT and my 20 yr old girl n LBC plus all my real homies and things hahahha im going n jan my brother gets out from doing 18yrs and 4 mos so i said I'd b there when he touches down he from Watts.....


----------



## cripn8ez

Oops


----------



## cripn8ez

Lets change subject for a min.

Who and where were u 1st get the Lowrider fever and hooked?

Mines was Fly Guy we was on 92nd and grape he had a red glass house i was 11 i think we was cruzimg thru the JDs man i was hooked on everything and never turned bacc thank to all the real riders bacc n the dayz thts started this life style we love thanx to the haters also for keeping us on our game.


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> Lets change subject for a min.
> 
> Who and where were u 1st get the Lowrider fever and hooked?
> 
> Mines was Fly Guy we was on 92nd and grape he had a red glass house i was 11 i think we was cruzimg thru the JDs man i was hooked on everything and never turned bacc thank to all the real riders bacc n the dayz thts started this life style we love thanx to the haters also for keeping us on our game.


1979 Lynwood.. Guy came to scoop up my auntie Charmayne in what looked to be a baby lincoln. All I remember is that his biscuits shined like mirrors. He let me sit in the seat and put my hand on the switches to make it go up and down. Turned a young kid from Philly out. Never looked back since then


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> 1979 Lynwood.. Guy came to scoop up my auntie Charmayne in what looked to be a baby lincoln. All I remember is that his biscuits shined like mirrors. He let me sit in the seat and put my hand on the switches to make it go up and down. Turned a young kid from Philly out. Never looked back since then


Lol good story bro


----------



## 187PURE

I remember back in the day when men were big and scary looking; Muscles bulging (no ****). That's what inspired me to work out and practice martial arts. Very few people get swole like that anymore


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> I remember back in the day when men were big and scary looking; Muscles bulging (no ****). That's what inspired me to work out and practice martial arts. Very few people get swole like that anymore


Lol yea i was a small cat also thts ybi learned to scrap and the homies stayed tuffing me up and u kno hoping them fences is from for speed whahahahaha naw but cars helps a life style when u let it stay low brothas


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> No u dont bro im in process of gettin on after i finaly move in to this new house prob b my Xmas gift to me from me lol
> 
> 
> Good am most have a great day


 Thanks Snow. Good luck with your new home



payfred said:


> Actually I would need a class B if it was a business. But since it's all privately owned Im cool. And I don't have to go through weigh stations either. That's why I have the NOT FOR HIRE sign on there


 Oh that,s the reason I see guy,s with those signs in the windows. Thank for the info


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

187PURE said:


> 1979 Lynwood.. Guy came to scoop up my auntie Charmayne in what looked to be a baby lincoln. All I remember is that his biscuits shined like mirrors. He let me sit in the seat and put my hand on the switches to make it go up and down. Turned a young kid from Philly out. Never looked back since then


----------



## Daddy ooo

As I've told you Homie,s I got into this lifestyle at a very young age it's been over 30years. The Lowrider community is very very small. All though it my seem like it,s a lot of us it,s not. We,re a special breed. We all have the same sickness and love of lowriding. This is who we are. This is what make,s us happy homie,s. Don't let dumb shit disturb your groove. When I hit a Lowrider get down all I want to do is groove. I don't have time for dumb shit. When I was a kid back in 80 or so me and a homie had words and we settled it by hopping. I did like 10 inches he did about 5 lol. We are friend to this day.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> As I've told you Homie,s I got into this lifestyle at a very young age it's been over 30years. The Lowrider community is very very small. All though it my seem like it,s a lot of us it,s not. We,re a special breed. We all have the same sickness and love of lowriding. This is who we are. This is what make,s us happy homie,s. Don't let dumb shit disturb your groove. When I hit a Lowrider get down all I want to do is groove. I don't have time for dumb shit. When I was a kid back in 80 or so me and a homie had words and we settled it by hopping. I did like 10 inches he did about 5 lol. We are friend to this day.


Cool story bro and i can relate all the way keep it true and the G work


----------



## Ole School 97

Daddy ooo said:


> As I've told you Homie,s I got into this lifestyle at a very young age it's been over 30years. The Lowrider community is very very small. All though it my seem like it,s a lot of us it,s not. We,re a special breed. We all have the same sickness and love of lowriding. This is who we are. This is what make,s us happy homie,s. Don't let dumb shit disturb your groove. When I hit a Lowrider get down all I want to do is groove. I don't have time for dumb shit. When I was a kid back in 80 or so me and a homie had words and we settled it by hopping. I did like 10 inches he did about 5 lol. We are friend to this day.


Bro,your lifes travels are obvious in the words that you speak. I thank you and all the rest of the riders that come here and speak from the heart about this thang of ours...its necessary.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Thanks Snow. Good luck with your new home
> 
> Thanx homie now just gotta find some one to rent my old one hahahah stay low brutha


----------



## Daddy ooo

Ole School 97 said:


> Bro,your lifes travels are obvious in the words that you speak. I thank you and all the rest of the riders that come here and speak from the heart about this thang of ours...its necessary.


 Thanks ole School. I love this shit man. I've said this before. I had a Lowrider before I had sex.....this shit is my first love. This may sound strange to some but you real Lowriding MF know what I mean. Stay true to what you do. Shit has always been talked in this game. That,s just part of it lol. That shit has always just made me go harder


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Thanks ole School. I love this shit man. I've said this before. I had a Lowrider before I had sex.....this shit is my first love. This may sound strange to some but you real Lowriding MF know what I mean. Stay true to what you do. Shit has always been talked in this game. That,s just part of it lol. That shit has always just made me go harder


Yes u rt and i try my best To make ME HAPPY on what i can do i think the ones tht hate eather got chiped up when they got older and its something they never had now they cool? Or can't get shit and hate what u do cuz they can't do it? Eather way like n almost every game n these streets fam bam is off limits I've always helped the next man shit even if i dont know u cu this lowlow thing we love has humbled me but n same note i will never for get who i am and where im from?


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Daddy ooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Snow. Good luck with your new home
> 
> Thanx homie now just gotta find some one to rent my old one hahahah stay low brutha
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I hate the rental game.
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> cripn8ez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. I hate the rental game.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im learning it i bought this house bout 6 yrs ago now the new one so ive never rented out and things then its homies man rent it to me hahaha dude if u dont pay ur rent ill throw u out hahhaha them so on and on hahha thanx tho im 42 i still have time to learn
Click to expand...


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Daddy ooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im learning it i bought this house bout 6 yrs ago now the new one so ive never rented out and things then its homies man rent it to me hahaha dude if u dont pay ur rent ill throw u out hahhaha them so on and on hahha thanx tho im 42 i still have time to learn
> 
> 
> 
> And learn you will on the rental tip lol
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> cripn8ez said:
> 
> 
> 
> And learn you will on the rental tip lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Shit on the pairing and welding also once we move n new house i have a big garage and shed lol OG can still learn lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 187PURE

I would like everyone on this thread to give a moment of silence and prayer for Mia.. amen


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> I would like everyone on this thread to give a moment of silence and prayer for Mia.. amen


Amen


----------



## Hydrohype

Forgive me for going off Topic! But does any body else think this girl working with LEAD IN HER TRUNK?

are these real curve's, or are we looking at bondo in the booty?


----------



## cripn8ez

That aint no chiper its all bacc bumper


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Forgive me for going off Topic! But does any body else think this girl working with LEAD IN HER TRUNK?
> 
> are these real curve's, or are we looking at bondo in the booty?
> View attachment 767322
> View attachment 767330


Definitely padded undies or something unnatural


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Forgive me for going off Topic! But does any body else think this girl working with LEAD IN HER TRUNK?
> 
> are these real curve's, or are we looking at bondo in the booty?
> View attachment 767322
> View attachment 767330


 This same Beautiful young lady was at our show earlier this month. and I have to admit when I saw her I was thinking the same thing. Me being a ass man I notice these things lol


----------



## pitbull166

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> so true
> wess good hub city
> homie


west good homie, just doing my thang out here and staying suca free!


----------



## pitbull166

cripn8ez said:


> Lets change subject for a min.
> 
> Who and where were u 1st get the Lowrider fever and hooked?
> 
> Mines was Fly Guy we was on 92nd and grape he had a red glass house i was 11 i think we was cruzimg thru the JDs man i was hooked on everything and never turned bacc thank to all the real riders bacc n the dayz thts started this life style we love thanx to the haters also for keeping us on our game.


Right in my driveway, my pops and uncles use to get down right on 166&Hilford in Compton bacc in the late 70s and early 80s! Im from the neighborhood that Dwight (Big rat) came from Big Mike,Cebo,Bitter child OG LeRoy and so many Compton original lowriders! It wasn't a option for me...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

posted for plague


----------



## plague

This is a china usa gold daddy and this wheel been sittin for a long time just sprayed it clean, haven't done light china gold in awile


----------



## plague

cripn8ez said:


> Lets change subject for a min.
> 
> Who and where were u 1st get the Lowrider fever and hooked?
> 
> Was just something you just did for fun with extra money we had after daytons and vogues back then, my boy had a caddy after that I was hooked


----------



## plague

I have a lady that works for me she got, fake lips ass breast and all her face look swole and body look wierd want to see her at 50 you seen great grandmaz with huge asses like that


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Hydrohype said:


> Forgive me for going off Topic! But does any body else think this girl working with LEAD IN HER TRUNK?
> 
> are these real curve's, or are we looking at bondo in the booty?
> View attachment 767322
> View attachment 767330


Looks like bondo to me


----------



## cripn8ez

pitbull166 said:


> Right in my driveway, my pops and uncles use to get down right on 166&Hilford in Compton bacc in the late 70s and early 80s! Im from the neighborhood that Dwight (Big rat) came from Big Mike,Cebo,Bitter child OG LeRoy and so many Compton original lowriders! It wasn't a option for me...


I can dig it homie my mom friends used to ride thru n them and shit but i was young she was from bell gardens dont kno how i hooked up with bruthaz lol joke anyway tht one day wit fly i was hooked lol and i no ur area and u talkin bout c Bo down foe mines and i think i no biter child i played n CPT alot homie but big ups bro cool story to


----------



## cripn8ez

plague said:


> cripn8ez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets change subject for a min.
> 
> Who and where were u 1st get the Lowrider fever and hooked?
> 
> Was just something you just did for fun with extra money we had after daytons and vogues back then, my boy had a caddy after that I was hooked
> 
> 
> 
> I can dig it me also my 1st Chevy loweider kinda but not cut was a 1966 caprice brown on brown got it 1985 i was 15 from light mike from watts him and his bro Darrel
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

MOSTHATED CC said:


> posted for plague


Nice


----------



## plague

Thank u big daddy


----------



## payfred

pitbull166 said:


> Right in my driveway, my pops and uncles use to get down right on 166&Hilford in Compton bacc in the late 70s and early 80s! Im from the neighborhood that Dwight (Big rat) came from Big Mike,Cebo,Bitter child OG LeRoy and so many Compton original lowriders! It wasn't a option for me...


It started for me around 88 I was working at the Taco Bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I had no car I was catching the RTD to work. But on Sunday when I got off work I didn't catch the bus back home I would walk...in my corny uniform down the Shaw back to the Jungles. It was a long walk but all I can remember is all the brothas out there catching all the fly females! Don't know why but it seems like the only club I have vivid memories of is the INDIVIDUALS. wit homies pulling up on the hoes getting numbers & what not. From then the Lowrider bug bit me hard and it's a lifetime commitment for me...


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> It started for me around 88 I was working at the Taco Bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I had no car I was catching the RTD to work. But on Sunday when I got off work I didn't catch the bus back home I would walk...in my corny uniform down the Shaw back to the Jungles. It was a long walk but all I can remember is all the brothas out there catching all the fly females! Don't know why but it seems like the only club I have vivid memories of is the INDIVIDUALS. wit homies pulling up on the hoes getting numbers & what not. From then the Lowrider bug bit me hard and it's a lifetime commitment for me...


Yeah I feel that. I was riding a huffy back in 1980. A ***** stole it and some Palm & Oaks went looking for the fool who stole it. Never recovered it but taught me how tight a Hood could be and looks out for their own


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> I told u my ace hes a bitch tired of bitting my tounge all he does is wolf shit ill prob get banded for this by him aint a righteous bone in his body prank calls me but talks shit on the net big asss shit u know i told u but won't pic up to c me hahhaha get a life


 Hey Snow you seem like a cool ass dude. And hopefully one day we,ll cross path,s. But I got to tell u homie. Real G,s don't beef on the Internet or on the phone man. Look that man in his eye,s and tell him what,s up. You know the deal snow.


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> Yea I have all respect for show but off the court hahaha but it aint about* blue or red *thts old shit really but yea i can dig ur comment


yeah I know. I was just making an example


----------



## 187PURE

Btw, something off topic. Has anybody heard any info about Flipside from Watts? Senseless killing.. Even more senseless when old retired bangers lose their lives


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Btw, something off topic. Has anybody heard any info about Flipside from Watts? Senseless killing.. Even more senseless when old retired bangers lose their lives


I can call my homie Big Mac from 100s he might know or my sis she used to date them BH cats hahha


----------



## pitbull166

cripn8ez said:


> I can dig it homie my mom friends used to ride thru n them and shit but i was young she was from bell gardens dont kno how i hooked up with bruthaz lol joke anyway tht one day wit fly i was hooked lol and i no ur area and u talkin bout c Bo down foe mines and i think i no biter child i played n CPT alot homie but big ups bro cool story to


Yup that's the Cebo.. been knowing him and his family before I was able to cross the street by myself. .lol. his older brother Le'Bo Rip, use to put it down in the Turf with his Lowriders. Him and Dwight had bad ass Glass houses bacc N the dayz! Thats when all the homies big homies N the turf was from Comptons Finest!


----------



## 187PURE

pitbull166 said:


> Yup that's the Cebo.. been knowing him and his family before I was able to cross the street by myself. .lol. his older brother Le'Bo Rip, use to put it down in the Turf with his Lowriders. Him and Dwight had bad ass Glass houses bacc N the dayz! Thats when all the homies big homies N the turf was from Comptons Finest!


There are 2 C-Bo's.. Cebo (Down foe mine/Individuals) brother of Lebo and C-Bo (Ghetto Life)


----------



## cripn8ez

pitbull166 said:


> Yup that's the Cebo.. been knowing him and his family before I was able to cross the street by myself. .lol. his older brother Le'Bo Rip, use to put it down in the Turf with his Lowriders. Him and Dwight had bad ass Glass houses bacc N the dayz! Thats when all the homies big homies N the turf was from Comptons Finest!


I member alot of that homie i was young with a Jerry curl in a moped all over the place hahahah cebo is the homie also he sends me shirts all the time hahaha well cool stay low homie


----------



## cripn8ez

chevy_boy said:


> This ain't the place for this nikka........ settle ya'll beef offline like men :nicoderm:


I try bro i try trust me stay low


----------



## OGJordan

Keep all the BS out of here please, had a bunch of PMs about this shit.


----------



## cripn8ez

OGJordan said:


> Keep all the BS out of here please, had a bunch of PMs about this shit.


I respect tht but i didn't put it on the net I've been hush for mos but also if peole wanna no stuff PM me? 

No beef for disrespect bro


----------



## 187PURE

The Game and Nick Cannon donated $5000 each to the Mia Chatman fund


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> The Game and Nick Cannon donated $5000 each to the Mia Chatman fund


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

187PURE said:


> There are 2 C-Bo's.. Cebo (Down foe mine/Individuals) brother of Lebo and C-Bo (Ghetto Life)


Only one c Cebo from the turf! Thats dfm.. 187 did you go to Lynnwood or Dominguez high?


----------



## pitbull166

cripn8ez said:


> I member alot of that homie i was young with a Jerry curl in a moped all over the place hahahah cebo is the homie also he sends me shirts all the time hahaha well cool stay low homie


Fosho I stay draped in the homies shirts. . And my brother said he knows you! They call him Cowboy from nutty said he knows you from paramount


----------



## cripn8ez

pitbull166 said:


> Fosho I stay draped in the homies shirts. . And my brother said he knows you! They call him Cowboy from nutty said he knows you from paramount


Whahahahaha yea i know cuz from way bacc hahaha when i dated Goldie she was a nutty chicc hahahah tell him i said west up


----------



## 187PURE

pitbull166 said:


> Only one c Cebo from the turf! Thats dfm.. 187 did you go to Lynnwood or Dominguez high?


Lynwood for a hot second before returning to philly


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> The Game and Nick Cannon donated $5000 each to the Mia Chatman fund


:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

cripn8ez said:


> Whahahahaha yea i know cuz from way bacc hahaha when i dated Goldie she was a nutty chicc hahahah tell him i said west up


Fosho I got you. He said you was a down ass white Loc..lol. said you hung with some watts homies we know! When you really N these LA county streets somebody going to know yo sheet


----------



## Daddy ooo

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:





payfred said:


> It started for me around 88 I was working at the Taco Bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I had no car I was catching the RTD to work. But on Sunday when I got off work I didn't catch the bus back home I would walk...in my corny uniform down the Shaw back to the Jungles. It was a long walk but all I can remember is all the brothas out there catching all the fly females! Don't know why but it seems like the only club I have vivid memories of is the INDIVIDUALS. wit homies pulling up on the hoes getting numbers & what not. From then the Lowrider bug bit me hard and it's a lifetime commitment for me...


 Beside marrying my wife and having my three Beauitul baby,s. Some of my fondest memory,s was when I was a young Lowrider. There was a few things that occurred that turned me out. We used to play football at the junior college on Saturday,s. I was like 13 years old. What we didn't know was that there was a Lowrider car show happening at the same time. I had never been to any type car show this was back in the mid 70,s. man they had cars that looked like a living room,s on the inside chandelier,s , scrob lite,s u name it. I had never seen any thing like that in my life. That,s what grabbed me and my brother,s attention. But when them six Chicano brothers moved across the street from us about a year later and took me on my first Cruz in there 1949 torpedo back Chevy Fleetline it was a wrap. I remember that shit like it was yesterday. Steve Fernandez was the driver that night. He had a 8 track player in the ride jamin The Delfonic,s over and over. When ever I hear the Delfonic,s to this day I thank of that first nite as a Lowrider. Because that,s exactly what I've been ever since that nite so very long ago. LowRider 4 life


----------



## pitbull166

Daddy ooo said:


> Beside marrying my wife and having my three Beauitul baby,s. Some of my fondest memory,s was when I was a young Lowrider. There was a few things that occurred that turned me out. We used to play football at the junior college on Saturday,s. I was like 13 years old. What we didn't know was that there was a Lowrider car show happening at the same time. I had never been to any type car show this was back in the mid 70,s. man they had cars that looked like a living room,s on the inside chandelier,s , scrob lite,s u name it. I had never seen any thing like that in my life. That,s what grabbed me and my brother,s attention. But when them six Chicano brothers moved across the street from us about a year later and took me on my first Cruz in there 1949 torpedo back Chevy Fleetline it was a wrap. I remember that shit like it was yesterday. Steve Fernandez was the driver that night. He had a 8 track player in the ride jamin The Delfonic,s over and over. When ever I hear the Delfonic,s to this day I thank of that first nite as a Lowrider. Because that,s exactly what I've been ever since that nite so very long ago. LowRider 4 life


That's what's up


----------



## pitbull166

payfred said:


> It started for me around 88 I was working at the Taco Bell on Crenshaw & 60th. I had no car I was catching the RTD to work. But on Sunday
> when I got off work I didn't catch the bus back home I would walk...in my corny uniform down the Shaw back to the Jungles. It was a long walk but all I can remember is all the brothas out there catching all the fly females! Don't know why but it seems like the only club I have vivid memories of is the INDIVIDUALS. wit homies pulling up on the hoes getting numbers & what not. From then the Lowrider bug bit me hard and it's a lifetime commitment for me...


Aint No way I'm walking from 60th&Crenshaw to the jungles. .lol... but that Taco bell uniform probably saved you, that was probably when they had the brown uniforms huh? Lol.


----------



## cripn8ez

pitbull166 said:


> Fosho I got you. He said you was a down ass white Loc..lol. said you hung with some watts homies we know! When you really N these LA county streets somebody going to know yo sheet


Hahaha that was way bacc i was all over the place city to city spot to spot hahhaha tell all them i said watts up haha it's been awhile since i seen some cats i come home everyonce n awhile i still talk and hang with alot of homies from them days good to make the connection with u homie.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Beside marrying my wife and having my three Beauitul baby,s. Some of my fondest memory,s was when I was a young Lowrider. There was a few things that occurred that turned me out. We used to play football at the junior college on Saturday,s. I was like 13 years old. What we didn't know was that there was a Lowrider car show happening at the same time. I had never been to any type car show this was back in the mid 70,s. man they had cars that looked like a living room,s on the inside chandelier,s , scrob lite,s u name it. I had never seen any thing like that in my life. That,s what grabbed me and my brother,s attention. But when them six Chicano brothers moved across the street from us about a year later and took me on my first Cruz in there 1949 torpedo back Chevy Fleetline it was a wrap. I remember that shit like it was yesterday. Steve Fernandez was the driver that night. He had a 8 track player in the ride jamin The Delfonic,s over and over. When ever I hear the Delfonic,s to this day I thank of that first nite as a Lowrider. Because that,s exactly what I've been ever since that nite so very long ago. LowRider 4 life



Man homie great story and dam its down to the T hahha keep up the G work OG


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> Yeah I feel that. I was riding a huffy back in 1980. A ***** stole it and some Palm & Oaks went looking for the fool who stole it. Never recovered it but taught me how tight a Hood could be and looks out for their own


Dang man they stole your huffy,


----------



## cripn8ez

plague said:


> Dang man they stole your huffy,


Lol i member some ese got me for my GT on the riverbed haha they had a 22


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Beside marrying my wife and having my three Beauitul baby,s. Some of my fondest memory,s was when I was a young Lowrider. There was a few things that occurred that turned me out. We used to play football at the junior college on Saturday,s. I was like 13 years old. What we didn't know was that there was a Lowrider car show happening at the same time. I had never been to any type car show this was back in the mid 70,s. man they had cars that looked like a living room,s on the inside chandelier,s , scrob lite,s u name it. I had never seen any thing like that in my life. That,s what grabbed me and my brother,s attention. But when them six Chicano brothers moved across the street from us about a year later and took me on my first Cruz in there 1949 torpedo back Chevy Fleetline it was a wrap. I remember that shit like it was yesterday. Steve Fernandez was the driver that night. He had a 8 track player in the ride jamin The Delfonic,s over and over. When ever I hear the Delfonic,s to this day I thank of that first nite as a Lowrider. Because that,s exactly what I've been ever since that nite so very long ago. LowRider 4 life


Nice! :thumbsup:



pitbull166 said:


> Aint No way I'm walking from 60th&Crenshaw to the jungles. .lol... but that Taco bell uniform probably saved you, that was probably when they had the brown uniforms huh? Lol.


Haha yep! But Crenshaw back then to me was safe it was like neutral territory. But once you turn off into an unfamiliar neighborhood it's a different story :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Lets change subject for a min.
> 
> Who and where were u 1st get the Lowrider fever and hooked?
> 
> Mines was Fly Guy we was on 92nd and grape he had a red glass house i was 11 i think we was cruzimg thru the JDs man i was hooked on everything and never turned bacc thank to all the real riders bacc n the dayz thts started this life style we love thanx to the haters also for keeping us on our game.




SHIT, my two older brother's came from LA by way of New York in the late 50's.. Im a valley boy born in the 60's in Pacoima.
I remember my brother's RIP looking at car's going up and down Paxton street talking about weather or not a car had Supreme's on them. So my dumb ass is thinking these' nikka's is looking for car's with pictures of Dianna Ross in the tire's? I did'nt know what the fuck Supremes mag wheel's was... then Before I was out of elementary I heard of this painter everybody called L.H. and this other dude my brother told me about TED WELL'S and Brian May.. then my brother got a 67 Galaxy fast back, and I saw my first set of supreme's up close, and white doughnut steering wheel, and muntz 4 track stereo and a color bar. ON MY MOMMA I was stuck on stupid.. then I seen the rabbit ear antenna on the driver side back window? and heard his glasspacks exhaust.. You know it was all over.. his homeboy named SUMMERSALT had a four door 64 imapala hooked up the same way! Then this other cat came home from viet nam and got a white 60 on supremes... by jr high we was lowriding 10 speed bike's with under dash cassettes and trying to hop glasshouse models with cragers that we stole from TG&Y... Funny thing, I got into that D-boy life at 18, then I left my guitar playing go down the drain and i WAS FULLY TURNED OUT ON THAT FREE BASE from the time I was 20 until I was in my early 30's.. then when I was done with that pipe for good. (after 3 state vacations) I saw a model car at Thrifty's (aka Right Aid) it was a 65 Pontiac Bonneville, then I seen some model car daytons at a record shop with some white wall's.. My girl thought I lost my mind. I bought that shit and started slicing the frame up in the kitchen over the stove with a steak knife.. man as soon as I put a battery to that model and seen it move? I knew in my heart I was gonna lowride some kind of car and never never stop


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> SHIT, my two older brother's came from LA by way of New York in the late 50's.. Im a valley boy born in the 60's in Pacoima.
> I remember my brother's RIP looking at car's going up and down Paxton street talking about weather or not a car had Supreme's on them. So my dumb ass is thinking these' nikka's is looking for car's with pictures of Dianna Ross in the tire's? I did'nt know what the fuck Supremes mag wheel's was... then Before I was out of elementary I heard of this painter everybody called L.H. and this other dude my brother told me about TED WELL'S and Brian May.. then my brother got a 67 Galaxy fast back, and I saw my first set of supreme's up close, and white doughnut steering wheel, and muntz 4 track stereo and a color bar. ON MY MOMMA I was stuck on stupid.. then I seen the rabbit ear antenna on the driver side back window? and heard his glasspacks exhaust.. You know it was all over.. his homeboy named SUMMERSALT had a four door 64 imapala hooked up the same way! Then this other cat came home from viet nam and got a white 60 on supremes... by jr high we was lowriding 10 speed bike's with under dash cassettes and trying to hop glasshouse models with cragers that we stole from TG&Y... Funny thing, I got into that D-boy life at 18, then I left my guitar playing go down the drain and i WAS FULLY TURNED OUT ON THAT FREE BASE from the time I was 20 until I was in my early 30's.. then when I was done with that pipe for good. (after 3 state vacations) I saw a model car at Thrifty's (aka Right Aid) it was a 65 Pontiac Bonneville, then I seen some model car daytons at a record shop with some white wall's.. My girl thought I lost my mind. I bought that shit and started slicing the frame up in the kitchen over the stove with a steak knife.. man as soon as I put a battery to that model and seen it move? I knew in my heart I was gonna lowride some kind of car and never never stop


Weeeezooow great story bro u the man


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:


Oh yeah good choppin it up with u homie always good to to have a meaning full convo bro keep doing ur thing OG i for the hook up


----------



## cripn8ez

I made this yesterday it finaly uploaded hahaha this happen when u get ur car out shop at 8am with out ur weedies n a bowl first lol










Shit almost ready


----------



## cripn8ez

Dam it won't show?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

I feel in love back in 1988. I was on the west side of town a traditionaly Mexican American area and saw aa pink 63..I was about 11..all of the sudden it started dancing...aint looked back since.


----------



## cripn8ez

913ryderWYCO said:


> I feel in love back in 1988. I was on the west side of town a traditionaly Mexican American area and saw aa pink 63..I was about 11..all of the sudden it started dancing...aint looked back since.


Lol cool so its just something about these car we build or buy that makes us love it everyone keep up the G work and stay low and most of all true cuz faking it dont work and it will eventually come to the light


----------



## Daddy ooo

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:





913ryderWYCO said:


> I feel in love back in 1988. I was on the west side of town a traditionaly Mexican American area and saw aa pink 63..I was about 11..all of the sudden it started dancing...aint looked back since.





Hydrohype said:


> SHIT, my two older brother's came from LA by way of New York in the late 50's.. Im a valley boy born in the 60's in Pacoima.
> I remember my brother's RIP looking at car's going up and down Paxton street talking about weather or not a car had Supreme's on them. So my dumb ass is thinking these' nikka's is looking for car's with pictures of Dianna Ross in the tire's? I did'nt know what the fuck Supremes mag wheel's was... then Before I was out of elementary I heard of this painter everybody called L.H. and this other dude my brother told me about TED WELL'S and Brian May.. then my brother got a 67 Galaxy fast back, and I saw my first set of supreme's up close, and white doughnut steering wheel, and muntz 4 track stereo and a color bar. ON MY MOMMA I was stuck on stupid.. then I seen the rabbit ear antenna on the driver side back window? and heard his glasspacks exhaust.. You know it was all over.. his homeboy named SUMMERSALT had a four door 64 imapala hooked up the same way! Then this other cat came home from viet nam and got a white 60 on supremes... by jr high we was lowriding 10 speed bike's with under dash cassettes and trying to hop glasshouse models with cragers that we stole from TG&Y... Funny thing, I got into that D-boy life at 18, then I left my guitar playing go down the drain and i WAS FULLY TURNED OUT ON THAT FREE BASE from the time I was 20 until I was in my early 30's.. then when I was done with that pipe for good. (after 3 state vacations) I saw a model car at Thrifty's (aka Right Aid) it was a 65 Pontiac Bonneville, then I seen some model car daytons at a record shop with some white wall's.. My girl thought I lost my mind. I bought that shit and started slicing the frame up in the kitchen over the stove with a steak knife.. man as soon as I put a battery to that model and seen it move? I knew in my heart I was gonna lowride some kind of car and never never stop


 Cool story Hydro. Thanks for sharing. A lot of youngster,s from our era fell victim to that pipe. My self included.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Cool story Hydro. Thanks for sharing. A lot of youngster,s from our era fell victim to that pipe. My self included.


I used to smoke tht sherm lol wet wet lol way bacc


----------



## cripn8ez

Hey everyone i watch Mecum Auction on tv alot what if it was a day out of the month were the auction blocc had Lowriders roll down it that nite do u think it would catch on and would it have a diverse crowd?


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Hydrohype

Man I already pissed cried and shitted on my facebook.. so I will make it short on hear.. I payed $300 for dual exhaust and glasspacks today on the 68.. From up under the car, the shit looks all uneven and twisted and lopsided and shit.. I dont know why I did not talk more shit right then and there? I wanted to hear how it would sound once they took it off the rack. Man it sounds allot better than that janky 307 with single exhaust.. but it dont come close to the tight loud roar of the pipe's on my glasshouse... then on the way home? both belts came off the pully's.... I drove to my partners,, re-adjusted my alternator and got a bigger belt.. drove the car to moms house.. rev'ed the motor to hear my week sounding pipes and the belt came off again in my driveway.. damm! now tomorrow Im gonna put some washer's behind my alt bracket in the hopes that it will line up more even with my pullys.. then I am going to talk to the exhaust guy and see if he will give me some action at a redo.. I dont want to get myself in trouble, but I cant just keep paying for janky ass work.. I am getting in deeper with this car, but I feel like I am making shit worse than when I got it


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Hey everyone i watch Mecum Auction on tv alot what if it was a day out of the month were the auction blocc had Lowriders roll down it that nite do u think it would catch on and would it have a diverse crowd?


can you tape it? you think some of it will end up on Youtube?


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Man I already pissed cried and shitted on my facebook.. so I will make it short on hear.. I payed $300 for dual exhaust and glasspacks today on the 68.. From up under the car, the shit looks all uneven and twisted and lopsided and shit.. I dont know why I did not talk more shit right then and there? I wanted to hear how it would sound once they took it off the rack. Man it sounds allot better than that janky 307 with single exhaust.. but it dont come close to the tight loud roar of the pipe's on my glasshouse... then on the way home? both belts came off the pully's.... I drove to my partners,, re-adjusted my alternator and got a bigger belt.. drove the car to moms house.. rev'ed the motor to hear my week sounding pipes and the belt came off again in my driveway.. damm! now tomorrow Im gonna put some washer's behind my alt bracket in the hopes that it will line up more even with my pullys.. then I am going to talk to the exhaust guy and see if he will give me some action at a redo.. I dont want to get myself in trouble, but I cant just keep paying for janky ass work.. I am getting in deeper with this car, but I feel like I am making shit worse than when I got it


 You'll get it together OG. Glass packs always sound better once there broke in. Good luck with the installer


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Daddy ooo said:


> Beside marrying my wife and having my three Beauitul baby,s. Some of my fondest memory,s was when I was a young Lowrider. There was a few things that occurred that turned me out. We used to play football at the junior college on Saturday,s. I was like 13 years old. What we didn't know was that there was a Lowrider car show happening at the same time. I had never been to any type car show this was back in the mid 70,s. man they had cars that looked like a living room,s on the inside chandelier,s , scrob lite,s u name it. I had never seen any thing like that in my life. That,s what grabbed me and my brother,s attention. But when them six Chicano brothers moved across the street from us about a year later and took me on my first Cruz in there 1949 torpedo back Chevy Fleetline it was a wrap. I remember that shit like it was yesterday. Steve Fernandez was the driver that night. He had a 8 track player in the ride jamin The Delfonic,s over and over. When ever I hear the Delfonic,s to this day I thank of that first nite as a Lowrider. Because that,s exactly what I've been ever since that nite so very long ago. LowRider 4 life


----------



## cripn8ez

I hope everyone has a great weekend and cruz them cars like the should b im bout to bounce out the driveway now and head to strip club for a mid day drink with a nice view lol


----------



## warning

Hydrohype said:


> Man I already pissed cried and shitted on my facebook.. so I will make it short on hear.. I payed $300 for dual exhaust and glasspacks today on the 68.. From up under the car, the shit looks all uneven and twisted and lopsided and shit.. I dont know why I did not talk more shit right then and there? I wanted to hear how it would sound once they took it off the rack. Man it sounds allot better than that janky 307 with single exhaust.. but it dont come close to the tight loud roar of the pipe's on my glasshouse... then on the way home? both belts came off the pully's.... I drove to my partners,, re-adjusted my alternator and got a bigger belt.. drove the car to moms house.. rev'ed the motor to hear my week sounding pipes and the belt came off again in my driveway.. damm! now tomorrow Im gonna put some washer's behind my alt bracket in the hopes that it will line up more even with my pullys.. then I am going to talk to the exhaust guy and see if he will give me some action at a redo.. I dont want to get myself in trouble, but I cant just keep paying for janky ass work.. I am getting in deeper with this car, but I feel like I am making shit worse than when I got it


Did u put headers on the car?


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> You'll get it together OG. Glass packs always sound better once there broke in. Good luck with the installer


You know what? I got no body to blame but myself.. how in the fuck could i turn my back on my chevy for 3 hours with some fool that I dont really know? I HAD BETTER STOP SLIPPIN. i WILL GET IT RIGHT EVENTUALLY.. In the mean time I will put some mile's on this car and keep pushing.. It turned out that it was (AUTO ZONE) water pump that caused the pully's to keep shaking the belt's off.
so I dealt with that today. and changed the temp censor, and a brake light switch. then washed the daily and took mom's shopping.. Tomorrow is another day..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

warning said:


> Did u put headers on the car?


No I just got the stock (RAM HORN) exhaust... Im going to deal with them for a while.. In reality they probably sound better than the install look's.. and I think I can get them to look a little more presentable without having the change out the whole deal.. It's mainly the slope where the pipe's loop up over the axle and come out the back, is where shit really looks like it was made in somebody's barn instead of a muffler shop.. lol I might post a pic or two tomorrow!


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> I hope everyone has a great weekend and cruz them cars like the should b im bout to bounce out the driveway now and head to strip club for a mid day drink with a nice view lol


 Bitty's drank and some tooty! lol


----------



## payfred

TTT sup Brothas


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

payfred said:


> TTT sup Brothas


brother
fred


Good
sunday too ya


----------



## cripn8ez

Took a solo cruz this am to think and found this lol lake


----------



## Ole School 97

Enjoy my brrotha...looks like a good spot to get your thoughts straight.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cripn8ez

Ole School 97 said:


> Enjoy my brrotha...looks like a good spot to get your thoughts straight.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanx bro yea it was nice only of it was later and i had a six PAC lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Took a solo cruz this am to think and found this lol lake


 Very nice


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> TTT sup Brothas


 All good fred


----------



## Daddy ooo

Here,s some shots from yesterday.


----------



## P.E. PREZ

payfred said:


> TTT sup Brothas


Wutt up big dog:wave: keep doing ya thang homie :h5:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Young Hogg is one cool ass brother. I meet him a few months ago.


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## P.E. PREZ

Daddy ooo said:


> Here,s some shots from yesterday.
> View attachment 776114
> View attachment 776122
> View attachment 776130


Nice pictures triple O.G. :h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## P.E. PREZ

cripn8ez said:


> Took a solo cruz this am to think and found this lol lake


Looking good snow :h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a 71 or 72 Chevy conv with a Bentley front. Something different


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

This is a pick of a brotha,s bike out of San Jose. Bruce


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Here,s some shots from yesterday.
> View attachment 776114
> View attachment 776122
> View attachment 776130


Bad ass pix nice cars and hella big bodies next to the cars lol i gotta get ur way to enjoy the seen oh by the way is them creases the permanent kind stitched n hahhaha OG


----------



## cripn8ez

P.E. PREZ said:


> Looking good snow :h5:



Thanx homie means alot just tryin to get in Where i fit in hahahha


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Very nice


Thanx big homie


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Bad ass pix nice cars and hella big bodies next to the cars lol i gotta get ur way to enjoy the seen oh by the way is them creases the permanent kind stitched n hahhaha OG


 That,s not me in that picture pimp. I was sporting my orange leather custom made Zootsuit with my club name on the back with some 6 inch platform shoe,s with orange goldfish swimming the heel,s. you betta ask somebody Snow. Ha ha just kidding


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s not me in that picture pimp. I was sporting my orange leather custom made Zootsuit with my club name on the back with some 6 inch platform shoe,s with orange goldfish swimming the heel,s. you betta ask somebody Snow. Ha ha just kidding


Hahahaha yeah u pimp u lol i just noticed the creases i still have a pair like that and i was thinking the voice dont go with that face haha keep G,ing brutha


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Here,s some shots from yesterday.
> View attachment 776114
> View attachment 776122
> View attachment 776130



I was on the phone last week with hOgg.. He was telling me about this show... Man them botty shot's keep me fucked up!



cripn8ez said:


> Took a solo cruz this am to think and found this lol lake


that works!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> I was on the phone last week with hOgg.. He was telling me about this show... Man them botty shot's keep me fucked up!
> 
> 
> 
> that works!


 Diffently a very cool brotha. Yeah that was at the Torres impire show. It was unfortunate that the show didn't do well. Maybe around a 100 cars registered and was in the show.


----------



## littlerascle59

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 776178
> View attachment 776186


:wow:


----------



## littlerascle59

187PURE said:


> I would like everyone on this thread to give a moment of silence and prayer for Mia.. amen


Amen


----------



## payfred

It's a lot of good Brothas out there. Some footage from the candlelight vigil for little Mia. Just hug your little ones a little tighter tonight.


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> It's a lot of good Brothas out there. Some footage from the candlelight vigil for little Mia. Just hug your little ones a little tighter tonight.


That's right!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> No I just got the stock (RAM HORN) exhaust... Im going to deal with them for a while.. In reality they probably sound better than the install look's.. and I think I can get them to look a little more presentable without having the change out the whole deal.. It's mainly the slope where the pipe's loop up over the axle and come out the back, is where shit really looks like it was made in somebody's barn instead of a muffler shop.. lol I might post a pic or two tomorrow!
























Im still hella glad i took out the 307! and single exhaust!


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> It's a lot of good Brothas out there. Some footage from the candlelight vigil for little Mia. Just hug your little ones a little tighter tonight.


 God bless little Mia. And bless her family as well. This is every parent,s worst night mare. Very sad


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 780874
> View attachment 780882
> View attachment 780890
> 
> 
> 
> Im still hella glad i took out the 307! and single exhaust!
> View attachment 780898


 Look,s nice hydro. Looks like u went with the old school 2 inch pipe,s. :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Action jackson on tv that's classic


----------



## cripn8ez

Well the government has got JANKY they shut down so we must do what we must to take care of ours stay focused bruthaz thts why i work for myself hahah anyways have a G day and stay low they can't take our loweider passion and the realness out of that and realness out of some us...


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 780874
> View attachment 780882
> View attachment 780890
> 
> 
> 
> Im still hella glad i took out the 307! and single exhaust!
> View attachment 780898


Really nice n clean ttt


----------



## cripn8ez

Washed up Cripn8ez gonna take a cruz after traffic dies down some hit the ABC store


----------



## Lroi

^^^thats bad as hell!!! Love done up boxes! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cripn8ez

Lroi said:


> ^^^thats bad as hell!!! Love done up boxes!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanx homie


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Any one know the price for a new Nardi steering wheel an whereto get the adapter make the steering wheel fit a Chevrolet pm me please


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Any one know the price for a new Nardi steering wheel an whereto get the adapter make the steering wheel fit a Chevrolet pm me please


E bay homie


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

OK then I'll get on it thanks snow


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Washed up Cripn8ez gonna take a cruz after traffic dies down some hit the ABC store



:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> That's right!





Daddy ooo said:


> God bless little Mia. And bless her family as well. This is every parent,s worst night mare. Very sad


----------



## cripn8ez

My lil god bro Floss is from strictly Ridin CC and lil Mia is greatly loved and will b truely missed the love and prayers are great keep up the G work riders.

Stay blessed remember the kids are our future and about the only thing we have left thats pure


----------



## cripn8ez

Starting to clean and PAC up stuff to move in my new house and found these alot of young hog VHS and 2 dumps forget the name aint they called waterman dumps or green dump an someone tell me more about there?


----------



## umlolo

Always find stuff when you move . congrats on house.


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> Always find stuff when you move . congrats on house.


Lol yea i know i started cleaning my shop and shed no tellin what's n the house hahahha thanx bro feels good to own two houses and most of all all my kids have there own rooms now hahah they are so happy 6 bed house and a garage im blessed thanx homie and GOD and my haters that wanna c me fall hahhha never will i fall im built better then that have a G day bros


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Congratulations on the new spot homie


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Congratulations on the new spot homie


Thank homie we close 25th but i hope this government close dont fucc up tht date?


----------



## cripn8ez

Can i get some info on these broz


----------



## Cuban Dave

Thanks for the sunroof MonstaGate1. Ill post some more pics when I get it installed to my car.


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Can i get some info on these broz



Yea. watermens! really OG..


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> Yea. watermens! really OG..


Thought tht was the name lost them n my shop lol found them other day pacing up stuff. Might chrome them and put on my rag for OG look


----------



## cripn8ez

Washed up the rag just cuz it was dirty


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Say homie im try get that bumperkit I sent u pics of but for 550 that other price too high being its a local pickup feel me


----------



## umlolo

cripn8ez said:


> Can i get some info on these broz


2 good things about moving new hiuse and finding old stuff that you laid down lol


----------



## umlolo

Darn auto correct on phone


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> 2 good things about moving new hiuse and finding old stuff that you laid down lol


Hahaha aint that the truth


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> Darn auto correct on phone


Where is my homie Big Shod at tell him i need some paint


----------



## Daddy ooo

Well I got the Caddy all serviced up to make the trip to Las Vegas on the Oct 13, This will be my first time hitting the Super Show out there. Holla if u see me.


----------



## autumu1

Dear sir


Good day.


(Pls transfer this mail to your purchase manager,thank you very much.)

This is Sara from Shanghai Finework Precision Components Co.,Ltd,we are professional manufaturer for CNC machining parts in China in many years.
we are professional manufacture for CNC machining parts. we are mainly doing the business in:turning parts, milling parts, welding parts,casting parts,forging parts,hydraulic parts,valve parts,pump parts,sensor parts,filter parts and semi-finished and finished cylinder and any CNC machining parts.

I learned your information from Website,and learned you are in large market of sensor.
We can offer you sensor parts . And you must know the labor charge in China is much cheaper.how about we cooperate to produce the parts in China?

Any things we can do for you,pls send me the Drawing, I will give you the Best price.
Have a nice day.




Best Regards
KITTY




Turning . Milling . Welding . Assembly & Testing...
"Innovative. Progressive. Keep on walking"

Branches:China . HK. Germany.Australia

FAX : 0086-752-5965696 Mobile : 0086-13829997780


Skype:com-jim124 ;


E-mail :[email protected] Web : www.chinaonemachine.com


----------



## autumu1

Dear sir


Good day.


(Pls transfer this mail to your purchase manager,thank you very much.)

This is Sara from Shanghai Finework Precision Components Co.,Ltd,we are professional manufaturer for CNC machining parts in China in many years.
we are professional manufacture for CNC machining parts. we are mainly doing the business in:turning parts, milling parts, welding parts,casting parts,forging parts,hydraulic parts,valve parts,pump parts,sensor parts,filter parts and semi-finished and finished cylinder and any CNC machining parts.

I learned your information from Website,and learned you are in large market of sensor.
We can offer you sensor parts . And you must know the labor charge in China is much cheaper.how about we cooperate to produce the parts in China?

Any things we can do for you,pls send me the Drawing, I will give you the Best price.
Have a nice day.




Best Regards
KITTY




Turning . Milling . Welding . Assembly & Testing...
"Innovative. Progressive. Keep on walking"

Branches:China . HK. Germany.Australia

FAX : 0086-752-5965696 Mobile : 0086-13829997780


Skype:com-jim124 ;


E-mail :[email protected] Web : www.chinaonemachine.com


----------



## umlolo

cripn8ez said:


> Where is my homie Big Shod at tell him i need some paint


I been trying to get a hold of him also.i know he repainted his truck came out nice .ill send him anothrr text


----------



## plague

Off topic but went to see BIll Cosby last night do stand up was a good show but really wierd it was 3 and a half hours away now I go to a lot of shows each month it was sold out, lots of people was in a small town there was only maybe 10 black people and I would say the average age was 50 there was a lot of older people there older than that. But they had these things like the big balls from wipe out throwing them around. Then he just walked on stage no warm up guy no hey here comes bill just went in. The main thing is how many people he touched not just black people but a whole nother group of people in this town, I really couldn't believe he was there all clean jokes and was the most funniest guy I ever seen


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> Off topic but went to see BIll Cosby last night do stand up was a good show but really wierd it was 3 and a half hours away now I go to a lot of shows each month it was sold out, lots of people was in a small town there was only maybe 10 black people and I would say the average age was 50 there was a lot of older people there older than that. But they had these things like the big balls from wipe out throwing them around. Then he just walked on stage no warm up guy no hey here comes bill just went in. The main thing is how many people he touched not just black people but a whole nother group of people in this town, I really couldn't believe he was there all clean jokes and was the most funniest guy I ever seen


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Please pray for this child's soul and her family


----------



## payfred

Her service was today


----------



## plague

Yeah that's tuff


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Her service was today


 That had to be really hard on the parent,s. god bless them in there time of mourning and healing


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Please pray for this child's soul and her family


:angel:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Rode out w the homie MR towne yesterday in the Mali shyt to see the stares an the Dammmm looks on people faces thanks brother riding on 3's priceless got me focus now next make the trip to atx an get my project underways


----------



## littlerascle59

payfred said:


> Please pray for this child's soul and her family


:angel:


----------



## Ole School 97

...as if im praying for my own. Wow.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hey Daddy ooo,Im gonna try to get to the Vegas show.I'll hit you up if I make it there .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Daddy ooo,Im gonna try to get to the Vegas show.I'll hit you up if I make it there .


 That sounds good Gate. I,ll be out there from Friday til Monday. There,s a car show out there on Saturday as well.


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Please pray for this child's soul and her family




pure Love!


----------



## cripn8ez

Hey how everyone been i been pacing and things look what i found n my shop a 1976 catalog for JC Whitney


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Hey how everyone been i been pacing and things look what i found n my shop a 1976 catalog for JC Whitney


 That,s hella cool. Way back in the day we used to order our rear window blinds, rabbit ear antenna,s , curb feeler,s etc from JC Whitney. The one u have there is before my time tho lol. Cool find


----------



## cripn8ez

Lil something to ride to we pose to b making a video soon 

http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/mountain-top/s-wdqJ0


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s hella cool. Way back in the day we used to order our rear window blinds, rabbit ear antenna,s , curb feeler,s etc from JC Whitney. The one u have there is before my time tho lol. Cool find


Lol yea I've had it for while shit i was 5 when this was published lol i member my moms friends having this way bacc n there garage and there bombs my mom was from may wood them ese used to ride hahahha. Anyway glad i found it have a G day broz


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


cripn8ez said:


> Lil something to ride to we pose to b making a video soon
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/cripn8ez/mountain-top/s-wdqJ0


----------



## regal ryda

Sup fellas


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

What's good regal ryda


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Sup fellas


 What it do Ryda


----------



## payfred

To the top for the BLACK LOWRIDERS out there holding it down


----------



## boodro

If you outta pacoima in the 60's then you gotta know the Mims'

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hydrohype

boodro said:


> If you outta pacoima in the 60's then you gotta know the Mims'
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Born on paxton St. in 62..


----------



## boodro

My dad and my aunts n uncles grew up in pacoima they moved from watts jd's to pacoima I think in 68 and my uncle still lives there you probably know them seeing as u came up back in that time frame

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## payfred

boodro said:


> If you outta pacoima in the 60's then you gotta know the Mims'
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sup homie I used to live in Hawthorne when I was in 7th grade I went to Yukon


----------



## boodro

What up I stayed on kornblum n 135 but only went to Leu zinger 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ole School 97

To all the brothers making the trip to the Vegas Supershow,please be safe and enjoy your journey!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Ole School 97 said:


> To all the brothers making the trip to the Vegas Supershow,please be safe and enjoy your journey!


 Thanks my brotha,s I,ll be leaving tomorrow morning at 6:00 am


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> To the top for the BLACK LOWRIDERS out there holding it down


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

boodro said:


> What up I stayed on kornblum n 135 but only went to Leu zinger
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I use to go up there i had a chicc named menya Adams went there


----------



## regal ryda

Wuts good fellas


----------



## cripn8ez

Just picced up a new tow toy


----------



## umlolo

Nice . I see you already filled the tank 120dollars or what lol


----------



## Hydrohype

boodro said:


> My dad and my aunts n uncles grew up in pacoima they moved from watts jd's to pacoima I think in 68 and my uncle still lives there you probably know them seeing as u came up back in that time frame
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I might, I used to do some female's in Hawthorne too.. I need to pay a visit to some folks out there.. since I changed cell phone I lost touch..


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Just picced up a new tow toy



Nice!


----------



## lowrod

cripn8ez said:


> Hey how everyone been i been pacing and things look what i found n my shop a 1976 catalog for JC Whitney


My father (R.I.P. '78) got a pair of curb feelers 2put on his '72 Lincoln continental from that '76 catalog & I was 7; that's a true throwback.


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> Nice . I see you already filled the tank 120dollars or what lol


Lol yep close to it this is my 3rd one with v10 they will not pass a gas station lol but there good SUVs


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> Nice!


Thanx homie i got a deal on it also and the eng was rebuilt bout 8mos ago inside needs a good cleaning so its Friday and a few six pacs and it will b clean by 11pm lol


----------



## cripn8ez

lowrod said:


> My father (R.I.P. '78) got a pair of curb feelers 2put on his '72 Lincoln continental from that '76 catalog & I was 7; that's a true throwback.


Lol cool homie yes this is a throw bacc i was happy when i found it thought i lost it or one my pits 8 it hahahha ttt for good ole days


----------



## cripn8ez

Well have a G day all i have piston to out bacc n i rebuilt yesterday and now a excursion to clean and get tagged lol stay blessed my BRUTHAS ill post pix of my piston in few


----------



## cripn8ez

Rebuilt my piston yesterday



















Look at the dam o rings and shit they was ripped to shit dam gears lol










If this dam gov will open up i can close on this house and work n my garage lol


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

payfred said:


> To the top for the BLACK LOWRIDERS out there holding it down


 :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

USO-ORLANDO said:


> :uh:


:dunno: :wave:


----------



## payfred

Black


a. pertaining or belonging to any of the various populations characterized by dark skin pigmentation, specifically the dark-skinned peoples of Africa, Oceania, and Australia.
b. African American

That's who the topic was started for :uh:


----------



## payfred

Brothas!


----------



## Ole School 97

payfred said:


> Black
> 
> 
> a. pertaining or belonging to any of the various populations characterized by dark skin pigmentation, specifically the dark-skinned peoples of Africa, Oceania, and Australia.
> b. African American
> 
> That's who the topic was started for :uh:


Simply stated and easily understood!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

:tears:


----------



## cripn8ez

:420:


----------



## payfred

Ole School 97 said:


> Simply stated and easily understood!





USO-ORLANDO said:


> :tears:


Dogg, just cause I WISH I had a 57 rag don't mean I can go on the 57 rag topic and start posting pictures of my Cadillac. Eventually somebody gonna say DUDE WRONG TOPIC! Kick rocks wit that! :banghead:

That's all I'm tryin to say


----------



## cripn8ez

Good am my Blk and other bros hahaha hope all had a G weekend where is the LV pix? Hate i missed it but my house n things have higher priority can't hustle bacc wards like some. ill b n LA for new yrs tho any way stay low bros have a G day im headed to go look at some 2 car trailers today so ill b ready next yr with my cars.


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> After numerous requests to re-open the 'BLACK LOWRIDERS' thread, I gave it some thought, consulted with a moderator, and am willing to give it another chance. There are a few simple rules when posting in this thread. The rules are as follows:
> 
> 1. Respect each other
> 
> 2. No racist posts/remarks
> 
> 3. No bafoonary; However, a little clowning and horseplay IS accepted.
> It adds fun and humor to the topic.
> 
> * **Those that don't comply with the above rules will be booted from the thread***
> 
> WITH THAT SAID, LET'S DO THIS FELLAS!!.. NOT JUST AS BLACK MEN BUT AS MEN PERIOD!
> 
> -187PURE


So this is for all man kind right? I like rule number 2?


----------



## cripn8ez

DOUBLE-V BABY said:


> NOW THE OTHER TOPIC GOT CLOSED DOWN FOR NONSENSE BETWEEN ALL OF US!!! LET'S KEEP THIS THREAD COOL AND PROPER SO "OTHERS" CAN SEE THAT WE ARE MEN IN THIS GAME!!!! SO LET'S CONTRIBUTE AND HELP EACH OTHER OUT THIS TIME!! CLOWNING AND NEGATIVITY WON'T BE TOLERATED!!!! SO LET'S CONTINUE WITH THE PROSPERITY GENTLEMEN!!!!!!



Where my loc at stop texting me and post on the topic lol good words above.....


----------



## regal ryda

Hey Daddy Ooo, just wanted to say its was real cool getting to chop it up with you, I knew you was gonn be a down ass homie even though we didn't get to hang too much. I'll be in LA for New Years with my car or my bike


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Hey Daddy Ooo, just wanted to say its was real cool getting to chop it up with you, I knew you was gonn be a down ass homie even though we didn't get to hang too much. I'll be in LA for New Years with my car or my bike


 Like wise Regal ryda. It was great meeting u in person. Next year put the MC party at the Riviera on your list homie.Like I said Regal .That joint was packed with Big booty sista,s lol. have a safe trip home bout to hit the road myself.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Damn, you would've thought that such an innovative collection of people(the west coast) wouldve moved passed racism by now but I guess not. Even though you guys are in the SAME lifestyle, hell even the SAME damn club lol. Yeah we got snow, but at least we don't have all that racist bullshit to deal with!! Anywho shouts out to anybody NOT on that bullshit right now. How is/was Vegas fellas? I've never been to a super show in my life yet I've lived in Vegas before LOL


----------



## WIZATIT

ok here are my lowrider, and my other cars


----------



## cripn8ez

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Damn, you would've thought that such an innovative collection of people(the west coast) wouldve moved passed racism by now but I guess not. Even though you guys are in the SAME lifestyle, hell even the SAME damn club lol. Yeah we got snow, but at least we don't have all that racist bullshit to deal with!! Anywho shouts out to anybody NOT on that bullshit right now. How is/was Vegas fellas? I've never been to a super show in my life yet I've lived in Vegas before LOL


I can dig it....


----------



## cripn8ez

WIZATIT said:


> ok here are my lowrider, and my other cars
> View attachment 812897
> 
> 
> View attachment 812913
> 
> 
> View attachment 812921
> 
> 
> View attachment 812929


I like tht blue Malibu nice inches also


----------



## cobrakarate

any brothas place well in the super show yesterday????? pics of cars. load em up.


----------



## DKM ATX

cobrakarate said:


> any brothas place well in the super show yesterday????? pics of cars. load em up.


in my eyes the blue print 2 should. That mofo is super clean


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Over on Facebook, there's pics a brother from jus dippin took 2 nd w a black, 62/64


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Just picced up a new tow toy


 Man my Hemi Truck eat Fords and Chevy trucks for lunch ha ha. Lol just kiddin. Nice truck snow


----------



## Daddy ooo

Here,s some Pic,s from Vegas. Brotha,s from 1 Luv was looking good


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Real nice pictures brother daddyOOo


----------



## umlolo

Nice pictures


----------



## Daddy ooo

Just so happen,s my old MC Club Soul Brothers MC Vegas charter was throwing there yearly party Saturday so it was a gang of Brotha,s on bike,s out and about also


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

OK so I know you had a ball in vegas


----------



## Daddy ooo

My lil homie that I used give rides to in my Lowriders back in the day came thru saturday nite and picked up a OG and took me to the party in his Drop top Bentley.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> OK so I know you had a ball in vegas


 yes I had great time. I didn't get back in me room until 4 am Sunday. About the time I ran into cool ass Regal Ryda at the show my old ass could hardly stand up lol


----------



## cobrakarate

Daddy ooo said:


> Here,s some Pic,s from Vegas. Brotha,s from 1 Luv was looking good
> View attachment 815177
> View attachment 815185


that 58 reminds me of T
angerine dream Vic's 58


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Hey karate how the limo coming along


----------



## plague

I like the colors of that lifestyle 65 impala


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DKM ATX said:


> in my eyes the blue print 2 should. That mofo is super clean


I agree, with Street Players being a small group of brothers they sure put out some nice cars , Tht 57 blueprint 1 blueprint 2 and the 60 rag that dre busted out last year all cars tastefully done.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Here,s some Pic,s from Vegas. Brotha,s from 1 Luv was looking good
> View attachment 815177
> View attachment 815185


another black club who show up and out every year . :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Nice Pics Daddy ooo good to hear you enjoyed yourself and thanks for sharing


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Wess good Mike need to talk w yea text me when you off tonite


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Nice Pics Daddy ooo good to hear you enjoyed yourself and thanks for sharing


 Thank,s Mike. Man my going to that show fucked up my whole game plan for the 37 lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

Man these was Brotha,s is playing for keeps. Very inspiring.


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## Daddy ooo

Little Mama was in need of some more ass to rap around that pole


----------



## Lroi

Daddy ooo said:


> Little Mama was in need of some more ass to rap around that pole
> View attachment 815817


Hahahahaaa! Desperately!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

2x that lroi


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

She wouldn't be no stripper at no club I've been in Texas or California


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Little Mama was in need of some more ass to rap around that pole
> View attachment 815817


I miss the old day when women would walk through the picnics and shows in groups! ass and tatties all over the place! shit im miss the 90's! however I dont miss the gunfire and short tempers lol!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Thank,s Mike. Man my going to that show fucked up my whole game plan for the 37 lol


I hear ya fam! lol! thts one of the reasons I didnt go this year I didnt want to get side tracked from my rider. I should be getting it done soon!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Wess good Mike need to talk w yea text me when you off tonite


fasho, ill get at u over the weekend brother


----------



## 187PURE

I LOVE IT


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I hear ya fam! lol! thts one of the reasons I didnt go this year I didnt want to get side tracked from my rider. I should be getting it done soon!


 Your doing a outstanding job on the Big payback my brotha. I commend you homie,s that,s welling to go the extra mile to achieve your Lowrider dreams. Keep up the great work my brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I miss the old day when women would walk through the picnics and shows in groups! ass and tatties all over the place! shit im miss the 90's! however I dont miss the gunfire and short tempers lol!


 Very tru. I miss that as well. It cool when a homie tell u he like what u created. But it ain't nothing like a fine ass women complementing your shit. After all that,s alway been a big part of it for me. Putting a smile on the face of a bad bitch with just my ride.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Your doing a outstanding job on the Big payback my brotha. I commend you homie,s that,s welling to go the extra mile to achieve your Lowrider dreams. Keep up the great work my brotha :thumbsup:


thanks for the kind words OOG.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Very tru. I miss that as well. It cool when a homie tell u he like what u created. But it ain't nothing like a fine ass women complementing your shit. After all that,s alway been a big part of it for me. Putting a smile on the face of a bad bitch with just my ride.


tell me about it. if you had game and a clean rider sky was the limit for how many hoes u could knock! Lol! nowadays you go to a show and fine hoes are scarce and the ones tht are there everybody trying to get at em. smh.. oh well I guess thts just how things are these days.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Little Mama was in need of some more ass to rap around that pole
> View attachment 815817


damn she need some air in tht ass Lol!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> tell me about it. if you had game and a clean rider sky was the limit for how many hoes u could knock! Lol! nowadays you go to a show and fine hoes are scarce and the ones tht are there everybody trying to get at em. smh.. oh well I guess thts just how things are these days.


 But I have to say man. Them MC get downs draw women like bee,s to honey. I go to the Rare Breed MC yearly get down in L A every year. I've never seen so many bad ass women in one place in my life at these functions. We got to get the Hoe,s back in the Low,s man. Lol


----------



## cobrakarate

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Hey karate how the limo coming along


coming good. had some trouble for a while but back on it. ordering last part for switches next week and already have most of the inside stuff. stereo amps and tvs for inside. had to pay for my bodywork on my 63 and buying interior for that too. i love this lowridin stuff but it cost money bro. lol


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Pm me a contact number I'll b in Austin next weekend


----------



## payfred

Man nice pics Daddy ooo Preciate you postin em up!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

2 x that fred


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Right on Fella,s


----------



## cripn8ez

Good day


----------



## cripn8ez

Road trip tonite VA



















Have a G day


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Good day


 what up snow. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Lowridingmike

whats good. been driving my lowrider er now and then and stacking change raising my daughter so haven't been on the up and up on th elowrider scene lately. brothas looking good out ther in vegas though top notch rides!


----------



## Psta

INDIVIDUALS IN THE HOUSE!!!


Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 815217
> View attachment 815225
> View attachment 815233
> View attachment 815241


----------



## Psta

My glasshouse close to getting done! the body is sanded in 1000 inthis pic,gotta hit it with 1500 and 2000 before the buff and assemble all the mouldings!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Psta said:


> My glasshouse close to getting done! the body is sanded in 1000 inthis pic,gotta hit it with 1500 and 2000 before the buff and assemble all the mouldings!
> View attachment 827209


 :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## Psta

Thanks OG!


Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## cripn8ez

Psta said:


> My glasshouse close to getting done! the body is sanded in 1000 inthis pic,gotta hit it with 1500 and 2000 before the buff and assemble all the mouldings!
> View attachment 827209


Nice house bro


----------



## Psta

cripn8ez said:


> Nice house bro


thank you!


----------



## payfred

Psta said:


> My glasshouse close to getting done! the body is sanded in 1000 inthis pic,gotta hit it with 1500 and 2000 before the buff and assemble all the mouldings!
> View attachment 827209


Damn that muhfucka tight!! Any close up shots of the roof? :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Mini Bikes was Big back in the day. Cool photo


----------



## Psta

ill get some up soon


----------



## plague

You in this picture with the bikes daddy


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Damn that muhfucka tight!! Any close up shots of the roof? :thumbsup:


X2 I like that combo


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> You in this picture with the bikes daddy


 lol that,s Michael Jackson and his brothers. The Jackson 5. Before your time. Old school


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> lol that,s Michael Jackson and his brothers. The Jackson 5. Before your time. Old school


Yeah I know haha


----------



## cripn8ez

Out on the town all day


----------



## Hydrohype

Psta said:


> My glasshouse close to getting done! the body is sanded in 1000 inthis pic,gotta hit it with 1500 and 2000 before the buff and assemble all the mouldings!
> View attachment 827209


Damm that's Nice!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Mini Bikes was Big back in the day. Cool photo
> View attachment 827737


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thank,s


----------



## plague

Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype

My power glide transmission was acting kind of funny today. Im coming from the stereo guys house today. and once or twice after stopping at a light, It felt like my shifter popped out of gear and into park on it's own? It's got me kind of concerned, I cant have that mother fucker locking up on me. 
And I thought I got my music situation all takin care of, but nooooooooooo, I put 6 inch component speakers in the lower rear kick panels, thinking that it would clear the window crank and roof rack.. I FORGOT TO PUT THE TOP DOWN so I could test fit before doing the install.. SON OF BITCH, LOL I get off the freeway (car subbing pretty good) and I pull to the side to let the top down and the top goes half way then stops! I look in the trunk and it looks like I got clearance, but I look at the side back seat kick box's and i think my roof rack was hitting my speakers and my tweeters.. I HOPE I DID NOT DAMAGE THE RACK, OR STRIP THE GEARS IN THE MOTOR'S I closed the roof back down. and drove to house.. Damm I take a step forward to two steps back.. so now I got to go with my first plan, witch is extension mounts, or fiberglass's custom molds so I can mount the speakers on the outside of the wall's in the back seat.. (BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD)


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> My power glide transmission was acting kind of funny today. Im coming from the stereo guys house today. and once or twice after stopping at a light, It felt like my shifter popped out of gear and into park on it's own? It's got me kind of concerned, I cant have that mother fucker locking up on me.
> And I thought I got my music situation all takin care of, but nooooooooooo, I put 6 inch component speakers in the lower rear kick panels, thinking that it would clear the window crank and roof rack.. I FORGOT TO PUT THE TOP DOWN so I could test fit before doing the install.. SON OF BITCH, LOL I get off the freeway (car subbing pretty good) and I pull to the side to let the top down and the top goes half way then stops! I look in the trunk and it looks like I got clearance, but I look at the side back seat kick box's and i think my roof rack was hitting my speakers and my tweeters.. I HOPE I DID NOT DAMAGE THE RACK, OR STRIP THE GEARS IN THE MOTOR'S I closed the roof back down. and drove to house.. Damm I take a step forward to two steps back.. so now I got to go with my first plan, witch is extension mounts, or fiberglass's custom molds so I can mount the speakers on the outside of the wall's in the back seat.. (BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD)


 That sounds like the sort of stuff that happens to me. In regards to your transmission. Try changing the modulator and filter first. That's usually the case with power glides. And if you need a vert top motor. I have a 2 extra one,s for my vert. If u need one it your,s OG. Also have vert rack parts that should fit your ride.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> That sounds like the sort of stuff that happens to me. In regards to your transmission. Try changing the modulator and filter first. That's usually the case with power glides. And if you need a vert top motor. I have a 2 extra one,s for my vert. If u need one it your,s OG. Also have vert rack parts that should fit your ride.


Damm thanks Daddy ooo.. Today I wake up, and now my cell phone wont aint working.. lol so now I got to drive up near moms house to the cell phone spot so I can find out what's going with that before I can fuck with the car!.. son of a bitch... lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her
http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Please


----------



## umlolo

I voted I got your back


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


 She got my vote .What us Dads wont do for our little girls .GL with it.


----------



## DKM ATX

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


done:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

umlolo said:


> I voted I got your back





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> She got my vote .What us Dads wont do for our little girls .GL with it.





DKM ATX said:


> done:thumbsup:



Thanks fellows, you know that's right they have us wrapped around their fingers. You can vote as many times as possible until Thursday at noon


----------



## Daddy ooo

Ttt


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Please[/QUOTFT Done deal. Good luck


----------



## Hydrohype

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


Done deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> My power glide transmission was acting kind of funny today. Im coming from the stereo guys house today. and once or twice after stopping at a light, It felt like my shifter popped out of gear and into park on it's own? It's got me kind of concerned, I cant have that mother fucker locking up on me.
> And I thought I got my music situation all takin care of, but nooooooooooo, I put 6 inch component speakers in the lower rear kick panels, thinking that it would clear the window crank and roof rack.. I FORGOT TO PUT THE TOP DOWN so I could test fit before doing the install.. SON OF BITCH, LOL I get off the freeway (car subbing pretty good) and I pull to the side to let the top down and the top goes half way then stops! I look in the trunk and it looks like I got clearance, but I look at the side back seat kick box's and i think my roof rack was hitting my speakers and my tweeters.. I HOPE I DID NOT DAMAGE THE RACK, OR STRIP THE GEARS IN THE MOTOR'S I closed the roof back down. and drove to house.. Damm I take a step forward to two steps back.. so now I got to go with my first plan, witch is extension mounts, or fiberglass's custom molds so I can mount the speakers on the outside of the wall's in the back seat.. (BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD)



Okay I think my transmission is cool,, My micky moused ass exhaust is hitting the shifter linkage, sending it from drive to neutral;
so I have to go the muffler shop and have the guy heat the pipe and squeeze it down in the area where it hit's my linkage.. 

(damm i will never give that muffler shop any bizz ever again) 

I still have to get some speaker pod's or some spacers made for my speaker's in the back seat area..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Okay I think my transmission is cool,, My micky moused ass exhaust is hitting the shifter linkage, sending it from drive to neutral;
> so I have to go the muffler shop and have the guy heat the pipe and squeeze it down in the area where it hit's my linkage..
> 
> (damm i will never give that muffler shop any bizz ever again)
> 
> I still have to get some speaker pod's or some spacers made for my speaker's in the back seat area..
> View attachment 837090
> View attachment 837106
> View attachment 837114
> View attachment 837122
> View attachment 837138
> View attachment 837146


 Cool your tranny is fine. Depending on how much of the speaker magnet is in the way of your rack. You might be able to get the needed clearance by using low profile speakers. Kicker sale,s them in 6inch


----------



## Ole School 97

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


Done!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Cool your tranny is fine. Depending on how much of the speaker magnet is in the way of your rack. You might be able to get the needed clearance by using low profile speakers. Kicker sale,s them in 6inch


when I get back over there where going to try to make these work.. I like the sound of these phenix gold 6 inch... 

I got that location idea from a photo of some mounted 6x9's, maybe his was them low profile's you talking about? or it was not a vert I was looking at?


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> when I get back over there where going to try to make these work.. I like the sound of these phenix gold 6 inch...
> 
> I got that location idea from a photo of some mounted 6x9's, maybe his was them low profile's you talking about? or it was not a vert I was looking at?
> 
> View attachment 837370
> View attachment 837378


 I measured the depth of my 6inch low profile speaker. Top mounted the depth was 2-3/4 inch


----------



## payfred

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports


I got you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

voteS are in:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey an old dog learned a new trick. Got on Instagram daddyooo1


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey an old dog learned a new trick. Got on Instagram daddyooo1


Damn right you did OG! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Damn right you did OG! :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: Lol


----------



## regal ryda

I'm all on it big homie @Daddy Ooo


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey an old dog learned a new trick. Got on Instagram daddyooo1


Yea thts a cool site its more respect on there not jabber n shit im @westsidecc new triccs r good homie lol


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Im wishing every one a good weekend too all


----------



## Daddy ooo

TTT


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey an old dog learned a new trick. Got on Instagram daddyooo1


Followed :thumbsup: @_spiggaday


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Okay I think my transmission is cool,, My micky moused ass exhaust is hitting the shifter linkage, sending it from drive to neutral;
> so I have to go the muffler shop and have the guy heat the pipe and squeeze it down in the area where it hit's my linkage..
> 
> (damm i will never give that muffler shop any bizz ever again)
> 
> I still have to get some speaker pod's or some spacers made for my speaker's in the back seat area..
> 
> View attachment 837090
> View attachment 837106
> View attachment 837114
> View attachment 837122
> View attachment 837138
> View attachment 837146



I went back to the stereo dude on Wed. and I tried the top after we removed the 6's from the panel. the top did go all the way down (but it seamed like it had a little hesitation) I dont know if the system need's fluid? or maybe the motors are getting weak ? 

so then he made some spacers and put the 6's back in the panel.. To me they look pretty good. nice and simple, I have to figure out a way to get grills on them.. or I will just play them until they blow out.. and I will put grill's on the replacements... so I left the stereo dude, and went to the muffler shop, and had the pipe's narrowed down as not to come so close to my sifter linkage.. 

But as soon as I left the muffler shop? and step on the gas the linkage slipped back into neutral.

I put the car back on the rack and moved the linkage with my hand. Im pretty sure I got another year of life left in my tranny!

but for some reason my linkage is slipping out of gear? (so now I am thinking tranny mount? or the shiftter assembly, bushing's ect)

Any way I did not try to drop my top until I got home, I was very relieved when the top went all the way down.. I snapped a couple 

a couple of pic's... My car is dirty as hell inside and out.. garage dust and sawdust everywhere. But it was only 3:30 in the 

afternoon.. so I call myself going for a little ride with the top down, I ended up hitting some corners in pacoima and then 

San Fernando, and then rode Van Nuy's blvd all the way down to Oxnard st.. stop at an electrical supply just to buy some 

zipper tie's.... car was dirty as fuck and rode out $20 in gas... the linkage did not slip one time.. but that is because I baby'd 

her every time I had to take off from a red light... (so far it only seams to do it on take off) 0-20 miles an hour.. when I am in a

gear that has me doing over 20 m. h. and up? it has not ever jumped back into neutral..


----------



## low4ever

following daddy ooo @gmgreene73


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> I'm all on it big homie @Daddy Ooo


 :thumbsup:



ATM_LAunitic said:


> Followed :thumbsup: @_spiggaday


 :thumbsup:



low4ever said:


> following daddy ooo @gmgreene73


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> I went back to the stereo dude on Wed. and I tried the top after we removed the 6's from the panel. the top did go all the way down (but it seamed like it had a little hesitation) I dont know if the system need's fluid? or maybe the motors are getting weak ?
> 
> so then he made some spacers and put the 6's back in the panel.. To me they look pretty good. nice and simple, I have to figure out a way to get grills on them.. or I will just play them until they blow out.. and I will put grill's on the replacements... so I left the stereo dude, and went to the muffler shop, and had the pipe's narrowed down as not to come so close to my sifter linkage..
> 
> But as soon as I left the muffler shop? and step on the gas the linkage slipped back into neutral.
> 
> I put the car back on the rack and moved the linkage with my hand. Im pretty sure I got another year of life left in my tranny!
> 
> but for some reason my linkage is slipping out of gear? (so now I am thinking tranny mount? or the shiftter assembly, bushing's ect)
> 
> Any way I did not try to drop my top until I got home, I was very relieved when the top went all the way down.. I snapped a couple
> 
> a couple of pic's... My car is dirty as hell inside and out.. garage dust and sawdust everywhere. But it was only 3:30 in the
> 
> afternoon.. so I call myself going for a little ride with the top down, I ended up hitting some corners in pacoima and then
> 
> San Fernando, and then rode Van Nuy's blvd all the way down to Oxnard st.. stop at an electrical supply just to buy some
> 
> zipper tie's.... car was dirty as fuck and rode out $20 in gas... the linkage did not slip one time.. but that is because I baby'd
> 
> her every time I had to take off from a red light... (so far it only seams to do it on take off) 0-20 miles an hour.. when I am in a
> 
> gear that has me doing over 20 m. h. and up? it has not ever jumped back into neutral..
> 
> View attachment 841834
> View attachment 841842
> View attachment 841850
> View attachment 841858


 speaker look good back there bro. Man I love those hideaways. The last time you posted the front view of your ride it made me go out to the garage and put a hot battery in my vert to see if the hideaways still worked. And to my surprise one light opened. After I do my bomb she,s next


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> speaker look good back there bro. Man I love those hideaways. The last time you posted the front view of your ride it made me go out to the garage and put a hot battery in my vert to see if the hideaways still worked. And to my surprise one light opened. After I do my bomb she,s next


That's right homie. (my sleepers open, but I have to close them by hand) it's probably some kind of vacuum issue. 

I put the car on another rack today, the motor mounts and tranny mounts seam okay? so I went to a better muffler guy, and gave him $20 to heat up and flatting out my exhaust where the tranny linkage might be hitting.. and ten minutes after I left the place? the linkage slipped into neutral again. a little voice in my head says the linkage mechanism need's to be replaced. my exhaust is leaking too, so I am going to flatten out that section of pipe a little more on monday when I get some replacement doughnuts... before the day ended. I took my time and cleaned my seat's, panels, dash boards' sun visors, floor mats and carpets. so tomorrow I'l probably wash the rest of the car..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> That's right homie. (my sleepers open, but I have to close them by hand) it's probably some kind of vacuum issue.
> 
> I put the car on another rack today, the motor mounts and tranny mounts seam okay? so I went to a better muffler guy, and gave him $20 to heat up and flatting out my exhaust where the tranny linkage might be hitting.. and ten minutes after I left the place? the linkage slipped into neutral again. a little voice in my head says the linkage mechanism need's to be replaced. my exhaust is leaking too, so I am going to flatten out that section of pipe a little more on monday when I get some replacement doughnuts... before the day ended. I took my time and cleaned my seat's, panels, dash boards' sun visors, floor mats and carpets. so tomorrow I'l probably wash the rest of the car..


 That,s cool OG. I hope u figure out that trans problem


----------



## Hydrohype

Well fella's I am officially the stupidest son of a bitch on this thread.. Today I killed my 68 and almost killed myself in the process..
Yeup that fucking linkage started fuckin up in the driveway.. first it popped in neutral, then It got stuck in park or drive once I shut the car off, I think park because I could not start the car? half way to the bottom of a down hill grade, my dumb ass get's out of the car without securing it. then I get under the car on the ground behind the front tire. I barley touch the linkage and the shit pop's in neutral roll's down the hill, up over a small brick wall and into my neighbors boat. and the door embedded into a tree.. yea yea yea I am glad that I did not get run over, or hurt any of the kid's on the block. And I am hella grateful to my home boy KJ who showed up five minutes after my blunder and helped talk me down from my shock.. while we dealt with the tow truck and got it back in the garage.. But damm I cant shake this shame and anger.. I keep playing the (could of would of should of) tape over and over again.

Like when you get caught slippin and your in the back of a police car on your way to the jail house! That self anger remorse shit
is a mother fucker to get out of your system.. I dont know when or how I will recover from this? I probably need a transmission,
my driver door is fucked up, and wont close.. and the body work and paint that I had not planned on doing until maybe 2015. went from being an option to?Now I CANT ENJOY MY CAR UNTIL I GET IT PAINTED. oH i AM JUST FUCKED.. i dont know how I am going to bounce back from this one? Im hating life right now..sorry homie's..


----------



## regal ryda

sorry to hear bout that big homie, the door is not closing cause it looks from the pics that the hinges may be bent so that may cut down on your bodywork phase as far as the trans i'd start with finding a real muffler shop to fix that binding that the lever is goin through against that pipe, cause while the car is running the exhaust has the tendency to shake and vibrate, I could be wrong but I think its better you found all this out at low speed in the driveway that way no one really got hurt, cars are replaceable good dudes aint


----------



## Ole School 97

Hydrohype said:


> Well fella's I am officially the stupidest son of a bitch on this thread.. Today I killed my 68 and almost killed myself in the process..
> Yeup that fucking linkage started fuckin up in the driveway.. first it popped in neutral, then It got stuck in park or drive once I shut the car off, I think park because I could not start the car? half way to the bottom of a down hill grade, my dumb ass get's out of the car without securing it. then I get under the car on the ground behind the front tire. I barley touch the linkage and the shit pop's in neutral roll's down the hill, up over a small brick wall and into my neighbors boat. and the door embedded into a tree.. yea yea yea I am glad that I did not get run over, or hurt any of the kid's on the block. And I am hella grateful to my home boy KJ who showed up five minutes after my blunder and helped talk me down from my shock.. while we dealt with the tow truck and got it back in the garage.. But damm I cant shake this shame and anger.. I keep playing the (could of would of should of) tape over and over again.
> 
> Like when you get caught slippin and your in the back of a police car on your way to the jail house! That self anger remorse shit
> is a mother fucker to get out of your system.. I dont know when or how I will recover from this? I probably need a transmission,
> my driver door is fucked up, and wont close.. and the body work and paint that I had not planned on doing until maybe 2015. went from being an option to?Now I CANT ENJOY MY CAR UNTIL I GET IT PAINTED. oH i AM JUST FUCKED.. i dont know how I am going to bounce back from this one? Im hating life right now..sorry homie's..
> 
> View attachment 844937
> View attachment 844945
> View attachment 844953
> View attachment 844961
> View attachment 844969


You gon bounce bacc one day at a time homie..The shock and pain will subside and allow you to refocus on your task...that bad ass 8. Its fortunate that you/we have this page to come and vent the things that affect us in life and this lifestyle. It will take some finanglin...but this to shall pass. Glad you are safe...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Glad your safe and sound Daddy oo. Thats some scary shit...glad you're okay bro


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Well fella's I am officially the stupidest son of a bitch on this thread.. Today I killed my 68 and almost killed myself in the process..
> Yeup that fucking linkage started fuckin up in the driveway.. first it popped in neutral, then It got stuck in park or drive once I shut the car off, I think park because I could not start the car? half way to the bottom of a down hill grade, my dumb ass get's out of the car without securing it. then I get under the car on the ground behind the front tire. I barley touch the linkage and the shit pop's in neutral roll's down the hill, up over a small brick wall and into my neighbors boat. and the door embedded into a tree.. yea yea yea I am glad that I did not get run over, or hurt any of the kid's on the block. And I am hella grateful to my home boy KJ who showed up five minutes after my blunder and helped talk me down from my shock.. while we dealt with the tow truck and got it back in the garage.. But damm I cant shake this shame and anger.. I keep playing the (could of would of should of) tape over and over again.
> 
> Like when you get caught slippin and your in the back of a police car on your way to the jail house! That self anger remorse shit
> is a mother fucker to get out of your system.. I dont know when or how I will recover from this? I probably need a transmission,
> my driver door is fucked up, and wont close.. and the body work and paint that I had not planned on doing until maybe 2015. went from being an option to?Now I CANT ENJOY MY CAR UNTIL I GET IT PAINTED. oH i AM JUST FUCKED.. i dont know how I am going to bounce back from this one? Im hating life right now..sorry homie's..
> 
> View attachment 844937
> View attachment 844945
> View attachment 844953
> View attachment 844961
> 
> 
> View attachment 844969


I know the exact same feeling you're going through bro as I think about when an 18 wheeler came into my lane while pulling my Cadillac to a show. The trailer started swaying violently & I couldn't recover. My truck flipped on it's side but thank God the the trailer stayed upright. It was one of the worst days of my life. I felt like giving up on lowriding at the time. I had nightmares about it for 2 weeks after.

How I worked through it, was to do absolutely nothing for a few days. Just to get your mind right. Do stuff that has nothing to do with cars for a little while. Once the initial stress & anxiety has subsided, you'll be able to come back with a clear head and address these issues with your car one by one. Good luck with everything fam. You can do this!


----------



## payfred

Yo G (low4ever) I'm still grateful for you bailing us out that day fam we needed you bruh. Thank you


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Well fella's I am officially the stupidest son of a bitch on this thread.. Today I killed my 68 and almost killed myself in the process..
> Yeup that fucking linkage started fuckin up in the driveway.. first it popped in neutral, then It got stuck in park or drive once I shut the car off, I think park because I could not start the car? half way to the bottom of a down hill grade, my dumb ass get's out of the car without securing it. then I get under the car on the ground behind the front tire. I barley touch the linkage and the shit pop's in neutral roll's down the hill, up over a small brick wall and into my neighbors boat. and the door embedded into a tree.. yea yea yea I am glad that I did not get run over, or hurt any of the kid's on the block. And I am hella grateful to my home boy KJ who showed up five minutes after my blunder and helped talk me down from my shock.. while we dealt with the tow truck and got it back in the garage.. But damm I cant shake this shame and anger.. I keep playing the (could of would of should of) tape over and over again.
> 
> Like when you get caught slippin and your in the back of a police car on your way to the jail house! That self anger remorse shit
> is a mother fucker to get out of your system.. I dont know when or how I will recover from this? I probably need a transmission,
> my driver door is fucked up, and wont close.. and the body work and paint that I had not planned on doing until maybe 2015. went from being an option to?Now I CANT ENJOY MY CAR UNTIL I GET IT PAINTED. oH i AM JUST FUCKED.. i dont know how I am going to bounce back from this one? Im hating life right now..sorry homie's..
> 
> View attachment 844937
> View attachment 844945
> View attachment 844953
> View attachment 844961
> View attachment 844969


 Dam hydro. Thank god your ok. It could have been a lot worst. Something simular happen to me like that years ago with my 62. It rolled down the hill and the door hit a tree just like whats in your pic. only I was in the car with no brakes. And like Regalryda said i had to replace the hinges. And like our boy payfred said it might be good to step away for a minute and regroup. It,s likely your going to need need new hinges. I will keep a eye out For some. I caught hell finding hinges for my 62 and that was 15 years ago. Hopefully that won't be the case. Good luck bro


----------



## plague

Sometimes stuff like this to make you stronger noone got hurt is the main thing. And it could have been a lot worse a little work you will bounce back in no time


----------



## Hydrohype

Thanks for the Love everybody. It's hard as hell to forgive myself for some shit that was avoidable. I feel like the car was telling me this shit was gonna happen and I did not listen. I put the mother fucker on a rack 4 times in 2 days.. Friday night I was thinking about cutting 4 inch's of pipe completely off in the center. and gunning the gas off and on while driving around just to see once and for all, was it my muffler hitting the linkage, or was it actually my linkage or something internal in my transmission? 
As for the door? the lip is completely folded in where it made contact with the tree! so even with hinge's I dont know if it can be saved! 

I wrote on my facebook this morning about how I feel guilty for crying like a bitch. when just a month ago our home boy lost his 
precious daughter. I mean that's APPLES AND ORANGE'S in terms of a painful situation! (RIP MIA) 
I really start tearing up when I think about what that family is going through. 

Damm I wish I could shake this shit the fuck off. (But Im stuck inside my own head) Like Ole School 97 said: It's cool that i have a spot to share this shit without 

getting clowned or catching drama.


----------



## Daddy ooo

We hit this show yesterday and this caddy was there. It been a while since I seen one.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> We hit this show yesterday and this caddy was there. It been a while since I seen one.
> View attachment 845585
> View attachment 845593



:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Got this thing posted up in the guest bathroom


----------



## regal ryda

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks for the Love everybody. It's hard as hell to forgive myself for some shit that was avoidable. I feel like the car was telling me this shit was gonna happen and I did not listen. I put the mother fucker on a rack 4 times in 2 days.. Friday night I was thinking about cutting 4 inch's of pipe completely off in the center. and gunning the gas off and on while driving around just to see once and for all, was it my muffler hitting the linkage, or was it actually my linkage or something internal in my transmission?
> As for the door? the lip is completely folded in where it made contact with the tree! so even with hinge's I dont know if it can be saved!
> 
> I wrote on my facebook this morning about how I feel guilty for crying like a bitch. when just a month ago our home boy lost his
> precious daughter. I mean that's APPLES AND ORANGE'S in terms of a painful situation! (RIP MIA)
> I really start tearing up when I think about what that family is going through.
> 
> Damm I wish I could shake this shit the fuck off. (But Im stuck inside my own head) Like Ole School 97 said: It's cool that i have a spot to share this shit without
> 
> getting clowned or catching drama.


1. I had the pleasure of chopping it up with her dad at the Vegas after hop, he has my eternal respect being back out that soon after a tragedy like that with the whole family mind you, he's a real humble dude. 2. if the edges are just rolled folded have your body guy just unfold and massage back into shape in any event I'm sure youll get her right homie. 3.real men don't clown or throw drama at a claimed "homie's" misfourtunes.


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> I know the exact same feeling you're going through bro as I think about when an 18 wheeler came into my lane while pulling my Cadillac to a show. The trailer started swaying violently & I couldn't recover. My truck flipped on it's side but thank God the the trailer stayed upright. It was one of the worst days of my life. I felt like giving up on lowriding at the time. I had nightmares about it for 2 weeks after.
> 
> How I worked through it, was to do absolutely nothing for a few days. Just to get your mind right. Do stuff that has nothing to do with cars for a little while. Once the initial stress & anxiety has subsided, you'll be able to come back with a clear head and address these issues with your car one by one. Good luck with everything fam. You can do this!





payfred said:


> Yo G (low4ever) I'm still grateful for you bailing us out that day fam we needed you bruh. Thank you


Not a problem bro, what good is a brother if you can't call him when you need them the most


----------



## car88

cripn8ez said:


> Starting to clean and PAC up stuff to move in my new house and found these alot of young hog VHS and 2 dumps forget the name aint they called waterman dumps or green dump an someone tell me more about there?


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> 1. I had the pleasure of chopping it up with her dad at the Vegas after hop, he has my eternal respect being back out that soon after a tragedy like that with the whole family mind you, he's a real humble dude. 2. if the edges are just rolled folded have your body guy just unfold and massage back into shape in any event I'm sure youll get her right homie. 3.real men don't clown or throw drama at a claimed "homie's" misfourtunes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> We hit this show yesterday and this caddy was there. It been a while since I seen one.
> View attachment 845585
> View attachment 845593


Those are nice that one is way clean. My boy has a vert one in texas. There is one out here in a yard I was gonna send to texas. The guy wants 500 for it it caught fire like 20 years ago and still sitting cool to see the metal and all the fiberglass on these cars. Some guys I know in houston would love to have that


----------



## Lowridingmike

No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


----------



## Ole School 97

.....and your life. Its like scarface said "Either you headed into a storm,in a storm or comin out of a storm. So similar to being black. All love homie,keep your head up and push.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


 Dam young homie sorry to hear this. Thank god no one got hurt. That,s the thing about life. You never know when that curve ball is coming. Hopefully they can put u in another unit. Good luck youngster.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Ole School 97 said:


> .....and your life. Its like scarface said "Either you headed into a storm,in a storm or comin out of a storm. So similar to being black. All love homie,keep your head up and push.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Real Talk :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


Damm Mike. Im glad you and the family did not loose more than you did.. stay strong bro..




regal ryda said:


> 1. I had the pleasure of chopping it up with her dad at the Vegas after hop, he has my eternal respect being back out that soon after a tragedy like that with the whole family mind you, he's a real humble dude. 2. if the edges are just rolled folded have your body guy just unfold and massage back into shape in any event I'm sure youll get her right homie. 3.real men don't clown or throw drama at a claimed "homie's" misfourtunes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackDawg

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks for the Love everybody. It's hard as hell to forgive myself for some shit that was avoidable. I feel like the car was telling me this shit was gonna happen and I did not listen. I put the mother fucker on a rack 4 times in 2 days.. Friday night I was thinking about cutting 4 inch's of pipe completely off in the center. and gunning the gas off and on while driving around just to see once and for all, was it my muffler hitting the linkage, or was it actually my linkage or something internal in my transmission?
> As for the door? the lip is completely folded in where it made contact with the tree! so even with hinge's I dont know if it can be saved!
> 
> I wrote on my facebook this morning about how I feel guilty for crying like a bitch. when just a month ago our home boy lost his
> precious daughter. I mean that's APPLES AND ORANGE'S in terms of a painful situation! (RIP MIA)
> I really start tearing up when I think about what that family is going through.
> 
> Damm I wish I could shake this shit the fuck off. (But Im stuck inside my own head) Like Ole School 97 said: It's cool that i have a spot to share this shit without
> 
> getting clowned or catching drama.



Well said bro! I've had some real setbacks this year and sometimes I get angry and ask, "why me?" Then I immediately feel quilty because I know there are cats out there that would trade their problems in for mine in a heartbeat! It still hurts nonetheless! Keep focused, when shit doesn't go your way, double down and work harder. That has always helped me get through tough situations. It makes you (1) get shit accomplished, and (2) feel better about yourself, because you put in some work and accomplished something you set your mind to. These setbacks will barely be memorable once the good times roll in


----------



## BlackDawg

Daddy ooo said:


> Dam young homie sorry to hear this. Thank god no one got hurt. That,s the thing about life. You never know when that curve ball is coming. Hopefully they can put u in another unit. Good luck youngster.


Right on Daddy ooo! Mike, don't sweat it, read my post above, it applies to you as well.


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> Those are nice that one is way clean. My boy has a vert one in texas. There is one out here in a yard I was gonna send to texas. The guy wants 500 for it it caught fire like 20 years ago and still sitting cool to see the metal and all the fiberglass on these cars. Some guys I know in houston would love to have that


 yeah plaque I remember when they came out with the 2 seater Seville when I was a youngster. There wasn't to many made. The baller,s of those day,s used to roll them. Can't help but to wonder how one would look on 13inch zenith and lifted


----------



## CadillacTom

You brothers, Mike and Hydro, keep your heads up. You'll be back stronger.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

2 x that


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Whats goin' on brothas, can any of you tell me what the hell kinda motor this is? Guy I got it from keeps givin me the run around on the brand so heres a few pics. Check em out n see if you can help.


----------



## regal ryda

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Whats goin' on brothas, can any of you tell me what the hell kinda motor this is? Guy I got it from keeps givin me the run around on the brand so heres a few pics. Check em out n see if you can help.


kinda looks like a Hitachi


----------



## regal ryda

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


 keep ya head up young homie you got the most important thing out....you and the fam all the otha shit is recoverable life is not :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


Will get better


----------



## payfred

Prayers going out to you Mike. Sorry that happened to you bro


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


Damn Mike sorry to hear. at lest you are ok, keep your head up brutha.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

regal ryda said:


> kinda looks like a Hitachi


Hm, never heard of that at all. Good motors?


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> I know the exact same feeling you're going through bro as I think about when an 18 wheeler came into my lane while pulling my Cadillac to a show. The trailer started swaying violently & I couldn't recover. My truck flipped on it's side but thank God the the trailer stayed upright. It was one of the worst days of my life. I felt like giving up on lowriding at the time. I had nightmares about it for 2 weeks after.
> 
> How I worked through it, was to do absolutely nothing for a few days. Just to get your mind right. Do stuff that has nothing to do with cars for a little while. Once the initial stress & anxiety has subsided, you'll be able to come back with a clear head and address these issues with your car one by one. Good luck with everything fam. You can do this!


Like the time I totaled my 4 door on the freeway.. bent the frame and all. ****** on the street was clowning and hating. But once I got my mind right, I bounce right back. Did a frame off, put on a new front, and painted the bitch. I was only down a little over 2 months. Bust out on they ass New Year's day, and it was about 80 degrees that day. I had the last muthafuckin laugh


----------



## 187PURE

*NEW YEAR'S DAY 2005*


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> *NEW YEAR'S DAY 2005*
> 
> View attachment 850290


 Cool ass pic 187pure


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

187PURE said:


> *NEW YEAR'S DAY 2005*
> 
> View attachment 850290


LOL We call that pose rich ***** muggin or west side muggin in The D


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Cool ass pic 187pure


Thanks O/G


----------



## 187PURE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> LOL We call that pose rich ***** muggin or west side muggin in The D


----------



## Hydrohype

BlackDawg said:


> Well said bro! I've had some real setbacks this year and sometimes I get angry and ask, "why me?" Then I immediately feel quilty because I know there are cats out there that would trade their problems in for mine in a heartbeat! It still hurts nonetheless! Keep focused, when shit doesn't go your way, double down and work harder. That has always helped me get through tough situations. It makes you (1) get shit accomplished, and (2) feel better about yourself, because you put in some work and accomplished something you set your mind to. These setbacks will barely be memorable once the good times roll in


Right on Dawg! 






187PURE said:


> *NEW YEAR'S DAY 2005*
> 
> View attachment 850290


I love these year 4 door's... that's a real classy piece right there..


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> *NEW YEAR'S DAY 2005*
> 
> View attachment 850290





Hydrohype said:


> I love these year 4 door's... that's a real classy piece right there..


That's tight right there! Those Cadillacs are the shit. When it comes to 4 doors 90s luxury :thumbsup: early 50s bomb :thumbsup: anything thing else :nono: :thumbsdown: just good for parts


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> Right on Dawg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these year 4 door's... that's a real classy piece right there..


Thanks Big Homie


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> That's tight right there! Those Cadillacs are the shit. When it comes to 4 doors 90s luxury :thumbsup: early 50s bomb :thumbsup: anything thing else :nono: :thumbsdown: just good for parts


Word up Fred.. I'm tempted to get another one


----------



## Skim

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


Sorry to hear that mike as long as u and the fam is safe all that other stuff can be replaced. Just another one of life's obstacles set in place to make u a stronger man. Keep your head up


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> Sorry to hear that mike as long as u and the fam is safe all that other stuff can be replaced. Just another one of life's obstacles set in place to make u a stronger man. Keep your head up


x187


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


Mike I hope did not loose any of your models?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Lowridingmike said:


> No goo dnews here. my apt burned down yesterday..  effin sucks got a lot to recover all I have now is a few clothes my truck and my lowrider..  http://www.whas11.com/news/local/Fire-on-Flintlock-Drive-under-control-229455861.html http://www.wave3.com/story/23800556/working-fire-reported-in-the-4100-block-of-flintlock-drive


SORRY TO HEAR THAT,WAS YOUR LITTLE GIRL OK?


----------



## Daddy ooo

TTT


----------



## cripn8ez

Sorry about ur crib homie and sorry bout ur car bro just keep ur head up and remember u can always get things bacc both u cats is ok stay blessed.On another note happy Holloween locs dogs and eses and others have a safe and great holloween remember its for the kids they are r our future only real thing left thts pure we handed out stuff yesterday at the NICU Levin kids hosptal we do this all the time on holidays feel so good any way TEAM BUMPERTAKER say have a WESTFULL day





















And we WSCC is also having a FREE lowriders n treat for kids passing out candy and having a bouncer snow fone machine and our cars dress up scary if anyone in the area stop by once again Wscc doing for the community














Here is a few more pix i been getting it in














B carefull they might not just knocc on ur door for candy it might b for you and ur bumper? HOUSE CALL ARE GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

That's Wess up Snow do it for the kids


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> That's Wess up Snow do it for the kids


U know it homie all about the kids they should never go with out never im a hard ass and dont like alot of fools and dont take shit but when its the kids and my CC all is possative u dig...

How's things n ur area bro?


----------



## 187PURE

sumbody help me get some tires (4). 155/80/r13 (white walls of course)


----------



## 187PURE

Philly sucks. can't get shit in this fucked up city


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey Man for all u Jive Turkeys out there in Lowrider land be careful. Thanksgiving is next month and there,s a shortage of Jive ass turkeys out there. They got my homie last nite With his jive turkey ass lol.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Man for all u Jive Turkeys out there in Lowrider land be careful. Thanksgiving is next month and there,s a shortage of Jive ass turkeys out there. They got my homie last nite With his jive turkey ass lol.


lmao


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Man for all u Jive Turkeys out there in Lowrider land be careful. Thanksgiving is next month and there,s a shortage of Jive ass turkeys out there. They got my homie last nite With his jive turkey ass lol.


You know the first time I met you Old Dog, I said to myself "That Boy ain't right" lol .


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You know the first time I met you Old Dog, I said to myself "That Boy ain't right" lol .


 Just trying to throw some humor in the game. But you right. I ain't right.... Love to talk shit and have fun......Shit I'm one of the original jive ass turkey matha fucka,s lol.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Man for all u Jive Turkeys out there in Lowrider land be careful. Thanksgiving is next month and there,s a shortage of Jive ass turkeys out there. They got my homie last nite With his jive turkey ass lol.


:roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey Man for all u Jive Turkeys out there in Lowrider land be careful. Thanksgiving is next month and there,s a shortage of Jive ass turkeys out there. They got my homie last nite With his jive turkey ass lol.


:rofl: Im safe!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Couple of pic's from a local show. That i got off Instagram. I had to.


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Couple of pic's from a local show. That i got off Instagram. I had to.
> View attachment 861842
> View attachment 861850


Have a ***** wanting to leave home and never come back LOL


----------



## low4ever

Daddy ooo said:


> Couple of pic's from a local show. That i got off Instagram. I had to.
> View attachment 861842
> View attachment 861850


And we thank you


----------



## cripn8ez

Few pix from Lowriderz N Treats i only took a few to busy giving kids candy and b n WS Zombie lol













































































































My son Ryder we made his wheelchair to Bat Mobil lol love this dude



























Dj Frankie 103 HotBox









Me N my Loc WSCC 










We had a soul train line doing the thriller dance lol


















All the pix i have i know its more cuz alot of peole showed up and myself and WSCC THANX ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPORT.....! C ya when we doi it next yr thanx again


----------



## cobrakarate

Crusin La Reality tv show OG Charlie Brown. https://vimeo.com/62125041


----------



## cripn8ez

cobrakarate said:


> Crusin La Reality tv show OG Charlie Brown. https://vimeo.com/62125041


Tight


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Few pix from Lowriderz N Treats i only took a few to busy giving kids candy and b n WS Zombie lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Ryder we made his wheelchair to Bat Mobil lol love this dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dj Frankie 103 HotBox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me N my Loc WSCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a soul train line doing the thriller dance lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the pix i have i know its more cuz alot of peole showed up and myself and WSCC THANX ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPORT.....! C ya when we doi it next yr thanx again


 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

cobrakarate said:


> Crusin La Reality tv show OG Charlie Brown. https://vimeo.com/62125041


Wanna see that joint when it comes out.


----------



## umlolo

Cripn8ez what you guys for did was tight


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> cool :thumbsup:


Yea was way cool surprised how my people showed long ass kids enjoyed thts wht counts big homie. Have a G week fam...


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> Cripn8ez what you guys for did was tight


Thanx homie its all about giving bacc and doing good u kno love of Lowriding and helping not just alot of wolfing we like doing good things thanx umlolo thanx


----------



## cripn8ez

Here is a few lil vids of my rag G body when i brought it out to clean for WSCC Lowriderz N Treats i haven't washed or started it since i brought it home from the shop n TX its a 383 stroker disk brakes all way around full chrome undies i hope im dun with it by march i have alot i wanna do still and repaint it also im callin it California Hotel hahaha


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Few pix from Lowriderz N Treats i only took a few to busy giving kids candy and b n WS Zombie lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Ryder we made his wheelchair to Bat Mobil lol love this dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dj Frankie 103 HotBox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me N my Loc WSCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a soul train line doing the thriller dance lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the pix i have i know its more cuz alot of peole showed up and myself and WSCC THANX ALL THAT CAME OUT TO SUPORT.....! C ya when we doi it next yr thanx again



my spider web's are all real..lol and now there gonna be in my interior because my door dont close... oh well.. 1 day at a time..


----------



## Hydrohype

cobrakarate said:


> Crusin La Reality tv show OG Charlie Brown. https://vimeo.com/62125041


cool cool,, I remember Charlie and Big Kebo from the One Eleven days... them girls look good too..


----------



## payfred

cobrakarate said:


> Crusin La Reality tv show OG Charlie Brown. https://vimeo.com/62125041


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Man ill tell u guys it feels good to have ur hole CC do good things for the community and have unity with all the top people in the city we workin on another toy drive with Salvation Army for x mas can't wait for this one hope it makes the news again its all for the kids to have a G time what ever the event it. U can not succeed with jibber jabber and hate lol its a shame most just think of self and really dont contribute to the cause cuz they full of hate. Anyways u broz have a good week and stay low and true cuz the fake shines brighter then the really sometimes but the real will come out on top always...

Ttt for real riders and there cars


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

That's cool what y'all did for the kids snow. Is that every year.


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> That's cool what y'all did for the kids snow. Is that every year.


We have done the Salvation Army thing b for but the lowriders n treats is our 1st try and will b next yr again so to answer ur ? Yes bro we will me n my wifie do a blanket drive for 4 yrs also for the NICU at the levin kids hospital for preemies and sic children there where my twins where born.

All to do good and give bacc u know homie dont talk about it b about it making a change tadow...


----------



## cripn8ez

The change is for the people who care not for the haters cuz its no compare? Lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> The change is for the people who care not for the haters cuz its no compare? Lol


 I got real life type shit to worry about. I don't have time or care what another man is doing or not doing. Never have......Never will if it don't effect me and mine. Life's too Short to sweat dumb shit.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> I got real life type shit to worry about. I don't have time or care what another man is doing or not doing. Never have......Never will if it don't effect me and mine. Life's too Short to sweat dumb shit.


X99 on that one bro same here


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> We have done the Salvation Army thing b for but the lowriders n treats is our 1st try and will b next yr again so to answer ur ? Yes bro we will me n my wifie do a blanket drive for 4 yrs also for the NICU at the levin kids hospital for preemies and sic children there where my twins where born.
> 
> All to do good and give bacc u know homie dont talk about it b about it making a change tadow...


 Thats a very cool thing to do snow. Every year Family First CC feed the homeless for Thanksgiving. This is something I look forward to doing every year. Last year we fead over three hundred people. And was giving them seconds and plate's to go. We also bring clothing, shoes etc. really looking forward to doing this within the next couple of weeks


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Thats a very cool thing to do snow. Every year Family First CC feed the homeless for Thanksgiving. This is something I look forward to doing every year. Last year we fead over three hundred people. And was giving them seconds and plate's to go. We also bring clothing, shoes etc. really looking forward to doing this within the next couple of weeks


That's way cool to homie u guys keep up the G work man wish i could fly out and help u guys out tht would b awesome


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> That's way cool to homie u guys keep up the G work man wish i could fly out and help u guys out tht would b awesome


 Try coming up for our show next summer. This year our car show was one of the top 3 shows in northern Cali. Well over 500 cars and getting bigger every year. We give alot of the proceeds to different programs in our city. You would diffently have a hell of a time.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Try coming up for our show next summer. This year our car show was one of the top 3 shows in northern Cali. Well over 500 cars and getting bigger every year. We give alot of the proceeds to different programs in our city. You would diffently have a hell of a time.


I can vouch for that Brothers cause I rolled up their on an invite from Daddy ooo and it was wall to wall cars and women :yes:.


----------



## cripn8ez

I should b n LA home front for new yrs but i will def b there also n aug for my day maybe we can hook up then Daddy ooo ill try to make tht happen gate1 sounded like a G time anyway have a G day bruthaz maybe i c ya at Majestic new yrs thing


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I can vouch for that Brothers cause I rolled up their on an invite from Daddy ooo and it was wall to wall cars and women :yes:.


 Thanks Gate. You know how we do. It is what it is........I am what I am.......Until the wheel fall off......Over 30 years of Lowriding. The only thing old about me is the cars that I adore lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> I should b n LA home front for new yrs but i will def b there also n aug for my day maybe we can hook up then Daddy ooo ill try to make tht happen gate1 sounded like a G time anyway have a G day bruthaz maybe i c ya at Majestic new yrs thing


 Hopefully so bro. Thanks


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Thanks Gate. You know how we do. It is what it is........I am what I am.......Until the wheel fall off......Over 30 years of Lowriding. The only thing old about me is the cars that I adore lol


Lol i like that big homie


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Hopefully so bro. Thanks


Tadow


----------



## payfred

Been to Vegas a bunch of times and loved it but quite a few people are saying the Majestics New Year's is way better! Imma have to see for myself...


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

What's good payfred


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

payfred said:


> Been to Vegas a bunch of times and loved it but quite a few people are saying the Majestics New Year's is way better! Imma have to see for myself...


You can't go wrong at the Majestics New Years Day function payfred :yes:.


----------



## cripn8ez

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You can't go wrong at the Majestics New Years Day function payfred :yes:.


U right about that its off the hook real riders real people and lots of action during and after i can't wait get up wit homies my CC bros and just great minded people. Plus i love being home where its all love. Hope to c ya there if i can make it ill b there n jan just not sure if new yrs yet? Have a G day broz


----------



## cripn8ez

Ok its that time and we gettin it going again well my wifie is hahaha if u wanna donate get at me thanx for reading


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

cripn8ez said:


> U right about that its off the hook real riders real people and lots of action during and after i can't wait get up wit homies my CC bros and just great minded people. Plus i love being home where its all love. Hope to c ya there if i can make it ill b there n jan just not sure if new yrs yet? Have a G day broz


I'll keep an eye out for ya Bro


----------



## BlackDawg

cripn8ez said:


> U right about that its off the hook real riders real people and lots of action during and after i can't wait get up wit homies my CC bros and just great minded people. Plus i love being home where its all love. Hope to c ya there if i can make it ill b there n jan just not sure if new yrs yet? Have a G day broz


Yessir! The first will be off-the-chain. 

I remember choppping it up with you few years back, with couple other cats from this thread that don't really post anymore!


----------



## Hydrohype

yesterday I finally pushed the car back out the garage. a body and fender guy swears up and down he can save my door and my 
hinge's and re-align my rear bumper. and spot paint the damage to match the rest of the car.. I am skeptical but I am going give him the car this Friday.. The good new's is I got the back tires off the dolly's.. and my boy was able re-mount the linkage and get it to shift gears again. (so my transmission is still good) I was able to drive it back in the garage. Im going to re-enforce or replace the linkage while the car is getting its body work. The battery's in my camera died so this is the only picture I could take of the damage.









If this guy can save me from having to re-paint the whole car? Im really wishing I could find some skirts for him to spray too! 
I heard the classic industries re-pop's dont fit right and they dont look OG.. I found a pair on ebay for $120 but they look kind of rusted out to me..


----------



## cripn8ez

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I'll keep an eye out for ya Bro


Fo sho


----------



## cripn8ez

BlackDawg said:


> Yessir! The first will be off-the-chain.
> 
> I remember choppping it up with you few years back, with couple other cats from this thread that don't really post anymore!


Yea tht way while bac bro think u talkin about dirt422 man i so t herd from my homie anyway hope i c all u thing coming new yr everyone have a G day


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 875626
> 
> yesterday I finally pushed the car back out the garage. a body and fender guy swears up and down he can save my door and my
> hinge's and re-align my rear bumper. and spot paint the damage to match the rest of the car.. I am skeptical but I am going give him the car this Friday.. The good new's is I got the back tires off the dolly's.. and my boy was able re-mount the linkage and get it to shift gears again. (so my transmission is still good) I was able to drive it back in the garage. Im going to re-enforce or replace the linkage while the car is getting its body work. The battery's in my camera died so this is the only picture I could take of the damage.
> 
> View attachment 875634
> 
> 
> If this guy can save me from having to re-paint the whole car? Im really wishing I could find some skirts for him to spray too!
> I heard the classic industries re-pop's dont fit right and they dont look OG.. I found a pair on ebay for $120 but they look kind of rusted out to me..


GL on ur cars recovery bro glad for u hope all works and u b Rollin n no time just stay focuzed man i member i smashed my caprice (Cripn8ez) from gas hoppin i was hot as fish grease i couldn't make the paint for rag pats but i made it better then ever long as u happy thts what counts u feel me.


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> GL on ur cars recovery bro glad for u hope all works and u b Rollin n no time just stay focuzed man i member i smashed my caprice (Cripn8ez) from gas hoppin i was hot as fish grease i couldn't make the paint for rag pats but i made it better then ever long as u happy thts what counts u feel me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Good am broz man its 37 out here cold as shit im gonna start breaking down my Rag G Body sat for a all new look its tht time. I was waiting to get tht house but gov closing for them weeks fucced it up so ima start on it now we still looking for a house tho just gonna wait till after x mas now anyway stay low bros and blessed....


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 875626
> 
> yesterday I finally pushed the car back out the garage. a body and fender guy swears up and down he can save my door and my
> hinge's and re-align my rear bumper. and spot paint the damage to match the rest of the car.. I am skeptical but I am going give him the car this Friday.. The good new's is I got the back tires off the dolly's.. and my boy was able re-mount the linkage and get it to shift gears again. (so my transmission is still good) I was able to drive it back in the garage. Im going to re-enforce or replace the linkage while the car is getting its body work. The battery's in my camera died so this is the only picture I could take of the damage.
> 
> View attachment 875634
> 
> 
> If this guy can save me from having to re-paint the whole car? Im really wishing I could find some skirts for him to spray too!
> I heard the classic industries re-pop's dont fit right and they dont look OG.. I found a pair on ebay for $120 but they look kind of rusted out to me..


 judging from the picture your guy shouldn't have a problem with the repair of the door it's self. Hope it all workout for you.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> judging from the picture your guy shouldn't have a problem with the repair of the door it's self. Hope it all workout for you.


Thanks bro.. I got my fingers crossed.. who know's? I might come up on some skirts before its all said and done..


----------



## payfred

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> What's good payfred


Chillen fam hard at work on the whip. Summer will be back in no time so I'm tore down right now but I'll be ready...


----------



## payfred

Dakota Digital came in. It lights up bright blue I can't wait to get it in the car!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

payfred said:


> Dakota Digital came in. It lights up bright blue I can't wait to get it in the car!


Watch out now .


----------



## cobrakarate

payfred said:


> Dakota Digital came in. It lights up bright blue I can't wait to get it in the car!


clean


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Dakota Digital came in. It lights up bright blue I can't wait to get it in the car!


 payfred you playing for keep's. Don't hurt'um homie


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Dakota Digital came in. It lights up bright blue I can't wait to get it in the car!


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Watch out now .





cobrakarate said:


> clean





Daddy ooo said:


> payfred you playing for keep's. Don't hurt'um homie





Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:


I appreciate the love homies :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Dakota Digital came in. It lights up bright blue I can't wait to get it in the car!


You need to get on the highway and do a video of your dash after it's installed..

As a matter of fact, every body needs to post video's there cars while they are on the road..

Im the kind of mother fucka that dont need to see a car hopping or on 3 wheels all the time.. I like when somebody is filming along 

side a rider while it is rolling on the highway.. I like seeing the knockoff's spinning and the dribble of the car while its in motion! 

(Like Priest in his Eldo in the Super Fly movie)...


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 875626
> 
> yesterday I finally pushed the car back out the garage. a body and fender guy swears up and down he can save my door and my
> hinge's and re-align my rear bumper. and spot paint the damage to match the rest of the car.. I am skeptical but I am going give him the car this Friday.. The good new's is I got the back tires off the dolly's.. and my boy was able re-mount the linkage and get it to shift gears again. (so my transmission is still good) I was able to drive it back in the garage. Im going to re-enforce or replace the linkage while the car is getting its body work. The battery's in my camera died so this is the only picture I could take of the damage.
> 
> View attachment 875634
> 
> 
> If this guy can save me from having to re-paint the whole car? Im really wishing I could find some skirts for him to spray too!
> I heard the classic industries re-pop's dont fit right and they dont look OG.. I found a pair on ebay for $120 but they look kind of rusted out to me..



View attachment 880025
View attachment 880033
View attachment 880041
View attachment 880049
View attachment 880057

View attachment 880065


----------



## payfred

Haven't figured out how to post on YouTube yet but I got this my homeboy took


----------



## payfred




----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Pay Fred when i s it cool to hangout in Carolinaa good three day weekend


----------



## BlackDawg

cripn8ez said:


> Yea tht way while bac bro think u talkin about dirt422 man i so t herd from my homie anyway hope i c all u thing coming new yr everyone have a G day



Yeaaa, Dirt422, he was a cool cat. We chopped it up at Roscoe's with Angel. What ever happened to that dude, he was building a 64 w/ Imperials.


----------



## umlolo

Hey fred writec how you posted it her .ex. fred 64. We csn search you tube .


----------



## payfred

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Pay Fred when i s it cool to hangout in Carolinaa good three day weekend


Definitely Cinco De Mayo weekend. The weather is right and everybody bring out their best shit



umlolo said:


> Hey fred writec how you posted it her .ex. fred 64. We csn search you tube .


That's what I'm saying I got video on my phone but don't know how to put it on YouTube LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> You need to get on the highway and do a video of your dash after it's installed..
> 
> As a matter of fact, every body needs to post video's there cars while they are on the road..
> 
> Im the kind of mother fucka that dont need to see a car hopping or on 3 wheels all the time.. I like when somebody is filming along
> 
> side a rider while it is rolling on the highway.. I like seeing the knockoff's spinning and the dribble of the car while its in motion!
> 
> (Like Priest in his Eldo in the Super Fly movie)...


 now u got me at home jamin ( Ghetto child) by Curtis Mayfield lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


>


 Looking good as always Payfred.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 880025
> View attachment 880033
> View attachment 880041
> View attachment 880049
> View attachment 880057
> 
> View attachment 880065
> View attachment 880097
> View attachment 880113


 minor adjustments is all.


----------



## CadillacTom

https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/57924?hl=en

Try this out, Fred. Hell. I want to see the cars in action!


----------



## payfred

CadillacTom said:


> https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/57924?hl=en
> 
> Try this out, Fred. Hell. I want to see the cars in action!


Ok here is one I got a couple more

http://youtu.be/mUpLtV1Yoi0


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Ok here is one I got a couple more
> 
> http://youtu.be/mUpLtV1Yoi0


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Ok here is one I got a couple more
> 
> http://youtu.be/mUpLtV1Yoi0


 :thumbsup: cool


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


>


that's right!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> now u got me at home jamin ( Ghetto child) by Curtis Mayfield lol



:thumbsup: cant go wrong!


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Ok here is one I got a couple more
> 
> http://youtu.be/mUpLtV1Yoi0


yessir!


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> :thumbsup:





Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: cool





Hydrohype said:


> that's right!





CadillacTom said:


> yessir!


Thanks Brothas! :h5:


----------



## low4ever

Yo Fred you looking good bro. Out there mashin in both whips just because you want too. That is what it's all about homie:worship:


----------



## cripn8ez

BlackDawg said:


> Yeaaa, Dirt422, he was a cool cat. We chopped it up at Roscoe's with Angel. What ever happened to that dude, he was building a 64 w/ Imperials.


Yea me n dirt grew up together thts my loc he chillin and angel he my ace also he just started workin in the 64 again last week they both good just doing them rt now u know


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Yo Fred you looking good bro. Out there mashin in both whips just because you want too. That is what it's all about homie:worship:


Thanks G :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

payfred said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

*HAD MY 2 LACS IN THE HOOD JUST CHILLIN THAT DAY*


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> that's right!


Mobbin both rides. Good shit "Hell Yeah, Get it how you live"


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> *HAD MY 2 LACS IN THE HOOD JUST CHILLIN THAT DAY*
> 
> View attachment 882050


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:


LOL Kurupt's uncle to that pic


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> *HAD MY 2 LACS IN THE HOOD JUST CHILLIN THAT DAY*
> 
> View attachment 882050


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Happy veteran's Day to all. Ex specially the Vets and the guy's that still serving our country like our cool ass Homie ~Regalryda.~ Thanks big mike for putting yourself in harms way so that we can continue to live this American life.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Nice caddy 187


----------



## 187PURE

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Nice caddy 187


Thanks.. sold the blue one.. brown one bout to get painted over


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy veteran's Day to all. Ex specially the Vets and the guy's that still serving our country like our cool ass Homie ~Regalryda.~ Thanks big mike for putting yourself in harms way so that we can continue to live this American life.


:h5:


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy veteran's Day to all. Ex specially the Vets and the guy's that still serving our country like our cool ass Homie ~Regalryda.~ Thanks big mike for putting yourself in harms way so that we can continue to live this American life.


Thanks OG I happen to be a vet too US Army Sergeant 1992-2001


----------



## payfred

littlerascle59 said:


> :thumbsup:





ATM_LAunitic said:


> Mobbin both rides. Good shit "Hell Yeah, Get it how you live"





187PURE said:


> *HAD MY 2 LACS IN THE HOOD JUST CHILLIN THAT DAY*
> 
> View attachment 882050


:h5:

Looking good 187 Pure. Love them coupes!


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> :h5:
> 
> Looking good 187 Pure. Love them coupes!


Thanks Big G.. Heading to NC this upcoming summer to kick it with yall. Did everything new from motor to drivetrain back, so the lac doesn't skip a beat. I feel safe now putting her on long journeys. 2014 consider me "The Traveling Man"


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Thanks Big G.. Heading to NC this upcoming summer to kick it with yall. Did everything new from motor to drivetrain back, so the lac doesn't skip a beat. I feel safe now putting her on long journeys. 2014 consider me "The Traveling Man"


Beautiful! Kick it wit me I'll take care of you while you down here as far as food & dranks.  I don't smoke though so I ain't much help finding that


----------



## payfred

Trying to step it up a lil bit...

Before



















After


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Beautiful! Kick it wit me I'll take care of you while you down here as far as food & dranks.  I don't smoke though so I ain't much help finding that


Good looking. I don't smoke either, but I drank.. alcohol


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Trying to step it up a lil bit...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Killin 'em!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Trying to step it up a lil bit...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


LOOKING GOOD FRED


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Trying to step it up a lil bit...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


 do your thing Fred. Looking real good


----------



## 187PURE

That's one thing about having a complete car.. you can upgrade with ease.. to us it's never really complete.. that's the beautiful thing about innovation


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Killin 'em!


Thanks homie!


TONY MONTANA said:


> LOOKING GOOD FRED


Good lookin out Dre!


Daddy ooo said:


> do your thing Fred. Looking real good


Preciate it OG I'm tryin 


187PURE said:


> That's one thing about having a complete car.. you can upgrade with ease.. to us it's never really complete.. that's the beautiful thing about innovation


It's true! That's why I always tell my prospects "just get the basics done first to earn your plaque. Rims, clean setup, clean paint, clean interior. That's it! Chrome undies, pinstripes, silver leaf, patterns, engraving, murals and all that can come later. But if you cant cover the basics this ain't the right club for you"


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Trying to step it up a lil bit...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


FRESH!


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Thanks homie!
> 
> Good lookin out Dre!
> 
> Preciate it OG I'm tryin
> 
> It's true! That's why I always tell my prospects "just get the basics done first to earn your plaque. Rims, clean setup, clean paint, clean interior. That's it! Chrome undies, pinstripes, silver leaf, patterns, engraving, murals and all that can come later. But if you cant cover the basics this ain't the right club for you"


I call that GOOD FOUNDATION LOWRIDER!


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Trying to step it up a lil bit...
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After




DAMM THAT LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Thanks homie!
> 
> It's true! That's why I always tell my prospects "just get the basics done first to earn your plaque. Rims, clean setup, clean paint, clean interior. That's it! Chrome undies, pinstripes, silver leaf, patterns, engraving, murals and all that can come later. But if you cant cover the basics this ain't the right club for you"


Shit.. if you can't cover the basics, then lowriding aint for you


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Shit.. if you can't cover the basics, then lowriding aint for you


 Back in the day we used to roll our cars primed up with sand bags in the trunk. But you couldn't tell us we wasn't a Lowrider. When you come in this game as a young kid a lot of time you don't have the money for the basic's. But that don't mean that lowriding is not for you. I'm sure most of us guys on here started out in a bucket lol. I know I did lol. Smokey's pinto from the movie Friday made my shit look bad lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> Back in the day we used to roll our cars primed up with sand bags in the trunk. But you couldn't tell us we wasn't a Lowrider. When you come in this game as a young kid a lot of time you don't have the money for the basic's. But that don't mean that lowriding is not for you. I'm sure most of us guys on here started out in a bucket lol. I know I did lol. Smokey's pinto from the movie Friday made my shit look bad lol


:facepalm: Your preaching to the choir Old Dogg.Exhibit A


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Back in the day we used to roll our cars primed up with sand bags in the trunk. But you couldn't tell us we wasn't a Lowrider. When you come in this game as a young kid a lot of time you don't have the money for the basic's. But that don't mean that lowriding is not for you. I'm sure most of us guys on here started out in a bucket lol. I know I did lol. Smokey's pinto from the movie Friday made my shit look bad lol


I dont have any pictures, but my first rider was a 1975 plymouth fury I got for $200. It had a 360 v8 with a quadrajet 4 bl.
It was factory Met gold with a white landau. and white interior. I put true spokes on her with 2 way knock off''s and 5/20's
It had leaf springs so I had to use lowering block instead of clamps.. It was kind of in my glass pipe days but I was still dippin for minute.. Funny thing I never noticed before, but I saw the same year car in the movie car wash.. it was powder blue with a white top. it shared a scene if the first few minutes of the movie with a clean glasshouse..


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Back in the day we used to roll our cars primed up with sand bags in the trunk. But you couldn't tell us we wasn't a Lowrider. When you come in this game as a young kid a lot of time you don't have the money for the basic's. But that don't mean that lowriding is not for you. I'm sure most of us guys on here started out in a bucket lol. I know I did lol. Smokey's pinto from the movie Friday made my shit look bad lol



I can dig tht homie my 1st car was a 66 caprice i was 14 bought it off My uncle Fly from Grape wish i had a pix it was brown on brown with ss hub caps lol dam Dog Patch eses stole it from my moms house and i never looked bacc haha.

Stay low broz


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Back in the day we used to roll our cars primed up with sand bags in the trunk. But you couldn't tell us we wasn't a Lowrider. When you come in this game as a young kid a lot of time you don't have the money for the basic's. But that don't mean that lowriding is not for you. I'm sure most of us guys on here started out in a bucket lol. I know I did lol. Smokey's pinto from the movie Friday made my shit look bad lol


yeah I hear that O/G, but hell it's damn near 2014 and we've come a long way since the sand bag days lol. But I get your point about being broke.. Lotta guys are strapped for cash. I know I was. But if a guy is making an effort, that's a step in the right direction. and I'm always willing to help a brotha who's trying


----------



## Daddy ooo

M


187PURE said:


> yeah I hear that O/G, but hell it's damn near 2014 and we've come a long way since the sand bag days lol. But I get your point about being broke.. Lotta guys are strapped for cash. I know I was. But if a guy is making an effort, that's a step in the right direction. and I'm always willing to help a brotha who's trying


 It's like that with me also 187. I have know problem helping a fellow Lowrider out. And like you said time,s has changed. This lowriding game has been taken to a whole new level. I'm a older guy that came up in the early days of lowriding When there wasn't this unseen guide book. It was just a community of people demonstrating self expression of what they thought a Lowrider was. Those days are long gone. Shit you no I'm old I won my first first place trophy at a Lowrider show back in 1982 lol.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

187PURE said:


> yeah I hear that O/G, but hell it's damn near 2014 and we've come a long way since the sand bag days lol. But I get your point about being broke.. Lotta guys are strapped for cash. I know I was. But if a guy is making an effort, that's a step in the right direction. and I'm always willing to help a brotha who's trying


My pockets are FLAT lol being in college and supporting me and my girlfriend on our own LEGALLY with no job drains my loot. However, I traded for spokes, traded my racing seats and sounds for a 2 pump 4 dump setup, laid some welds down for some hardline work and a ton of OGs been hooking me up with free parts here and there. Most MI riders are like my big bros, I go to their house to eat they come over to mine, its like family. Plus, from what I see in my old school LRMs, shit was WAY cheaper back then. This shit is life for me. Even my poor ass will lowride lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> :facepalm: Your preaching to the choir Old Dogg.Exhibit A


 Shit gate yo 69 was clean



Hydrohype said:


> I dont have any pictures, but my first rider was a 1975 plymouth fury I got for $200. It had a 360 v8 with a quadrajet 4 bl.
> It was factory Met gold with a white landau. and white interior. I put true spokes on her with 2 way knock off''s and 5/20's
> It had leaf springs so I had to use lowering block instead of clamps.. It was kind of in my glass pipe days but I was still dippin for minute.. Funny thing I never noticed before, but I saw the same year car in the movie car wash.. it was powder blue with a white top. it shared a scene if the first few minutes of the movie with a clean glasshouse..


 Yes you never forget your first rider. The days of trying to fit in lol



cripn8ez said:


> I can dig tht homie my 1st car was a 66 caprice i was 14 bought it off My uncle Fly from Grape wish i had a pix it was brown on brown with ss hub caps lol dam Dog Patch eses stole it from my moms house and i never looked bacc haha.
> 
> Stay low broz


 My first car was a 59 Impala with kitchen swivel chairs in it as front seats lol. Crazy shit we used to throw all that nice stock shit out lol.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> M It's like that with me also 187. I have know problem helping a fellow Lowrider out. And like you said time,s has changed. This lowriding game has been taken to a whole new level. I'm a older guy that came up in the early days of lowriding When there wasn't this unseen guide book. It was just a community of people demonstrating self expression of what they thought a Lowrider was. Those days are long gone. Shit you no I'm old I won my first first place trophy at a Lowrider show back in 1982 lol.


We need to bring back "self expression". The smartest thing and probably the only worth while thing Fundi ever said on Layitlow is "there's nothing worse than a cookie cut rider"; Everybody's trying to look the same or follow the same standards just to impress another man. Where's the creativity? I build my car for me to enjoy, not to suit the other guy's requirements.. cause at the end of the day, I'm the one paying the chrome bill


----------



## 187PURE

And another thing.. what's up with these guys that's sitting on 5 and 10 year projects? That's a long time to NOT be riding. I can understand if you slow rolling your project and/or funds is at a minimum. That's why you build something basic for the time being until your masterpiece is ready. You got guys that get up there and waste all them many years not riding, just so they can so-called bust out the gate on ******. That never really made any sense to me. You done missed out on all the fun, all the action, all the gettin the girls, and the parking lot pimping. Instead of riding while you in your 20s, you had to wait til you in your 30s.. or even worse, in your 40s! What kind of stories or memories you got to brag on when you were a young man lowriding? You done wasted all that time just to brag about a 40 to $50,000 project that your probly too scared to even enjoy lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> And another thing.. what's up with these guys that's sitting on 5 and 10 year projects? That's a long time to NOT be riding. I can understand if you slow rolling your project and/or funds is at a minimum. That's why you build something basic for the time being until your masterpiece is ready. You got guys that get up there and waste all them many years not riding, just so they can so-called bust out the gate on ******. That never really made any sense to me. You done missed out on all the fun, all the action, all the gettin the girls, and the parking lot pimping. Instead of riding while you in your 20s, you had to wait til you in your 30s.. or even worse, in your 40s! What kind of stories or memories you got to brag on when you were a young man lowriding? You done wasted all that time just to brag about a 40 to $50,000 project that your probly too scared to even enjoy lol


 This is very true and I'm guilty of this very thing. I have cars laying around that probably never get finished. Getting older and lazy lol. Get out there and do this shit in your youth. I love looking back on my young days of ridin. And my story is not over. Old boy still hittin move's. I LOVE THIS SHIT


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> This is very true and I'm guilty of this very thing. I have cars laying around that probably never get finished. Getting older and lazy lol. Get out there and do this shit in your youth. I love looking back on my young days of ridin. And my story is not over. Old boy still hittin move's. I LOVE THIS SHIT


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Then you got the guys that done sunk a gang of bread half way into a project, just to sell it when they get into a jam.. Them guys never get to ride lmao. If this is your joy, ride with pride.. fuck trying to impress the next man


----------



## 187PURE

Cool track by the homie Nuttz from Daygo (San Diego)






Dedicated to the homie Jim Bo (RIP) from World Wide


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

187PURE said:


> And another thing.. what's up with these guys that's sitting on 5 and 10 year projects? That's a long time to NOT be riding. I can understand if you slow rolling your project and/or funds is at a minimum. That's why you build something basic for the time being until your masterpiece is ready. You got guys that get up there and waste all them many years not riding, just so they can so-called bust out the gate on ******. That never really made any sense to me. You done missed out on all the fun, all the action, all the gettin the girls, and the parking lot pimping. Instead of riding while you in your 20s, you had to wait til you in your 30s.. or even worse, in your 40s! What kind of stories or memories you got to brag on when you were a young man lowriding? You done wasted all that time just to brag about a 40 to $50,000 project that your probly too scared to even enjoy lol


LMBAO.....you a foo wit it, but feel where you are coming from.


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> And another thing.. what's up with these guys that's sitting on 5 and 10 year projects? That's a long time to NOT be riding. I can understand if you slow rolling your project and/or funds is at a minimum. That's why you build something basic for the time being until your masterpiece is ready. You got guys that get up there and waste all them many years not riding, just so they can so-called bust out the gate on ******. That never really made any sense to me. You done missed out on all the fun, all the action, all the gettin the girls, and the parking lot pimping. Instead of riding while you in your 20s, you had to wait til you in your 30s.. or even worse, in your 40s! What kind of stories or memories you got to brag on when you were a young man lowriding? You done wasted all that time just to brag about a 40 to $50,000 project that your probly too scared to even enjoy lol


Holy shit man I couldn't agree more! Took the words right out my mouth!


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> FRESH!





Hydrohype said:


> DAMM THAT LOOKS GOOD..


Thanks :h5:



187PURE said:


> Shit.. if you can't cover the basics, then lowriding aint for you


Word up. I can understand what Daddy ooo said for young cats just starting out...but I was referring to grown ass men in their 30s


----------



## TONY MONTANA

187PURE said:


> And another thing.. what's up with these guys that's sitting on 5 and 10 year projects? That's a long time to NOT be riding. I can understand if you slow rolling your project and/or funds is at a minimum. That's why you build something basic for the time being until your masterpiece is ready. You got guys that get up there and waste all them many years not riding, just so they can so-called bust out the gate on ******. That never really made any sense to me. You done missed out on all the fun, all the action, all the gettin the girls, and the parking lot pimping. Instead of riding while you in your 20s, you had to wait til you in your 30s.. or even worse, in your 40s! What kind of stories or memories you got to brag on when you were a young man lowriding? You done wasted all that time just to brag about a 40 to $50,000 project that your probly too scared to even enjoy lol


GUILTY LOL:rofl:


----------



## Psta

a little late,but here is a pic of the top that was asked for!


----------



## regal ryda

Ive always had a Gbody out on the street, until I decided to build an Impala...albeit took me 3yrs to get to where its at now, but like 187 said I had a car on the street while I was building allowing me to put more time into the detail on the deuce......

but the way I look at it as long as you build something nice be it a nice street car like i did, or a 20x20 car or even a starter kit car just make sure its well put together, for safetys sake cause when one of us looks bad we all look bad.....hell I may just bust out with something new for next year that I can really beat on.


----------



## Psta

my glasshouse was only suppose to take a year to get done. its been 3 now! just adding on and adding on,getting things chromed,people lagging or flaking(lost a whole year cause of that) shit happens sometimes.
im not trying to build the cleanest glasshouse you ever seen,but im trying to build a car up to my standards and i would nevver wanna disrespect the plaque in my bacc window.


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup:


payfred said:


> Thanks homie!
> 
> Good lookin out Dre!
> 
> Preciate it OG I'm tryin
> 
> It's true! That's why I always tell my prospects "just get the basics done first to earn your plaque. Rims, clean setup, clean paint, clean interior. That's it! Chrome undies, pinstripes, silver leaf, patterns, engraving, murals and all that can come later. But if you cant cover the basics this ain't the right club for you"


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Thanks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Word up. I can understand what Daddy ooo said for young cats just starting out...but I was referring to grown ass men in their 30s


 See that what I was trying to say. It,s Only my opinion that guys of a certain age should,nt low ride certain cars. And that,s only my way of thinking.you cat's are going to find out when u get to be my age and your still in this thing of our's. There,s going to be people that will trip on fact that your still into lowriding. I get it all the time.usually it come from an old friends I've grown up with that didn't get into ridin. Same cat,s will turn around and ask me for money or to rent them one of my rentals. go figure


----------



## cripn8ez

Im a yr in this rag already but everyone has there own style and pace for what ever reasons long as u stay to it and ur happy all the rest is extra everyone lookin good keep it up yay yay


----------



## Daddy ooo

Psta said:


> View attachment 887994
> 
> a little late,but here is a pic of the top that was asked for!


 your top came out very nice man. Look like you'll be out on a minute. I've always liked glass houses. I remember when they first started being dragged down the street.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Tru dat


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

cripn8ez said:


> I can dig tht homie my 1st car was a 66 caprice i was 14 bought it off My uncle Fly from Grape wish i had a pix it was brown on brown with ss hub caps lol dam Dog Patch eses stole it from my moms house and i never looked bacc haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay low broz


not Dogg patch from the mount
snow


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> Ive always had a Gbody out on the street, until I decided to build an Impala...albeit took me 3yrs to get to where its at now, but like 187 said I had a car on the street while I was building allowing me to put more time into the detail on the deuce......
> 
> but the way I look at it as long as you build something nice be it a nice street car like i did, or a 20x20 car or even a starter kit car just make sure its well put together, for safetys sake cause when one of us looks bad we all look
> bad.....hell I may just bust out with something new for next year that I can
> really beat on.


Yep


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> Back in the day we used to roll our cars primed up with sand bags in the trunk. But you couldn't tell us we wasn't a Lowrider. When you come in this game as a young kid a lot of time you don't have the money for the basic's. But that don't mean that lowriding is not for you. I'm sure most of us guys on here started out in a bucket lol. I know I did lol. Smokey's pinto from the movie Friday made my shit look bad lol


Yep you seen my pinto


----------



## Skim

plague said:


> Yep you seen my pinto


AKA FEAST OR FAMINE


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> not Dogg patch from the mount
> snow


Hahha yep hahaha when we got it bac it was all strucc up hahaha


----------



## plague

Skim said:


> AKA FEAST OR FAMINE


Haha, you know it


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Psta said:


> View attachment 887994
> 
> a little late,but here is a pic of the top that was asked for!


That Coast work? good looking top manye.


----------



## 187PURE

Psta said:


> my glasshouse was only suppose to take a year to get done. its been 3 now! just adding on and adding on,getting things chromed,people lagging or flaking(lost a whole year cause of that) shit happens sometimes.
> im not trying to build the cleanest glasshouse you ever seen,but im trying to build a car up to my standards and i would nevver wanna disrespect the plaque in my bacc window.


Oh you definitely should maintain the basic standards at least.. I don't condone rusty chinas on the street. btw, how them Eagles treating you? :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

TONY MONTANA said:


> GUILTY LOL:rofl:


Oh shit lol


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Holy shit man I couldn't agree more! Took the words right out my mouth!


yeah man, I can't live it through a magazine or dvd.. some guys are content with just going to shows snapping flics. I gotta be a participant in this shit


----------



## Daddy ooo

Got my truck out the shop today. I had a programmer mod thrown on the Hemi. She really ready To eat up some fords now lol. With the other mods on her she pushing right around 400hp. Old boy like that power also


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> Ive always had a Gbody out on the street, until I decided to build an Impala...albeit took me 3yrs to get to where its at now, but like 187 said I had a car on the street while I was building allowing me to put more time into the detail on the deuce......
> 
> but the way I look at it as long as you build something nice be it a nice street car like i did, or a 20x20 car or even a starter kit car just make sure its well put together, for safetys sake cause when one of us looks bad we all look bad.....hell I may just bust out with something new for next year that I can really beat on.


spoken word mikey!


----------



## rIdaho

Psta said:


> View attachment 887994
> 
> a little late,but here is a pic of the top that was asked for!


 Hey, what's up! I met you in Vegas w Jason.:420: The G-house is lookin' good man!


----------



## Psta

rIdaho said:


> Hey, what's up! I met you in Vegas w Jason.:420: The G-house is lookin' good man!


whats good homie?! Thank you!!


----------



## cripn8ez

Once again WSCC and my fam is doing good things if u would like to help get at me or maybe u would b n the area making good moves in NC cuz remember the kids are our future and only thing left tht is pure? Thanx for reading

Ok everyone remember The Brown Family with help from Westside CarClub Charlotte NC are holding now the BLANKET DRIVE for Levin NICU hospital we are taking new and gently used receiving blankets for them we have done this for 3 yrs so far and help them with around 1500 blakets so let's keep the warmth and love coming for these kids they really need it so if u can contact me if u would like to help out and feel warm inside for a good deed blakets must b in by Dec 14 so we can deliver them on Xmas ev thank you all.

Also a heads up WestSide CC is having and holding the TOY DRIVE with Salvation Army again this ur date it Dec 14th same place more info on this will b posted up next week its still n planing but IS HAPPENING....


----------



## Daddy ooo

Just a few hard to finds that I restore for the 37. Skirt trim, Trippe safety lite and Trico fan


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is my 700 series sunvisor. And my appleton spots. In the works on restoring these as well as a lot of other Goodie's


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> This is my 700 series sunvisor. And my appleton spots. In the works on restoring these as well as a lot of other Goodie's
> View attachment 898098



That's dope!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> That's dope!


 Thanks hydro. The price's for these antique part are crazy. A OG pair of skirt for a 37 go for $2000 to $3500 easy. I got the steel re-pop's for $500.


----------



## 187PURE

Changed the oil, cleaned eem up, and got a good ride in on sunday.. did a 3 wheel on 52nd and Lancaster and spilled my whole damn bottle of shamp :angry:

Still all good tho.. was sporting my blue stacy adams stingy brim with the feather to match my fresh blue suede adidas, and an $80 adidas sweat shirt. was banging sum Oakland funk by my ***** T-Mo.. then dropped sum bread off at mom dukes for sum Mary Kay skin products.. jumped on I-76, dropped the bumper, raised the front, and did 60 all the way home and kicked back with a pineapple seagrams


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

187PURE said:


> Changed the oil, cleaned eem up, and got a good ride in on sunday.. did a 3 wheel on 52nd and Lancaster and spilled my whole damn bottle of shamp :angry:
> 
> Still all good tho.. was sporting my stacy adams stingy brim with the feather.. had on some fresh blue suede adidas, and an $80 adidas sweat shirt. was banging sum Oakland funk by my ***** T-Mo.. then dropped sum bread off at mom dukes for sum Mary Kay skin products.. jumped on I-76, dropped the bumper, raised the front, and did 60 all the way home and kicked back with a pineapple seagrams


9 am Cracked open a juice, stared at my ride and "polished" my spokes. Started my ride and it cut off. Said fuck it n took the bus. Lost a dollar on the way there spent 20 minutes looking for it. Missed the first bus. ALl good though. Fast forward to an hour ago. Lady said she'd give me a job at collex and gave me a thick packet that I had to fill out to get the job, Not only did I lose the packet to traffic from the wind(Im carrying my welding helmet from class) but I also lost $4. SO Im sittin here waiting on my girl to get off work so I can take my slow ass home. :twak: Glad your day went well though big homie. Surprised you're still out tippin with it bein so close to winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> Changed the oil, cleaned eem up, and got a good ride in on sunday.. did a 3 wheel on 52nd and Lancaster and spilled my whole damn bottle of shamp :angry:
> 
> Still all good tho.. was sporting my stacy adams stingy brim with the feather.. had on some fresh blue suede adidas, and an $80 adidas sweat shirt. was banging sum Oakland funk by my ***** T-Mo.. then dropped sum bread off at mom dukes for sum Mary Kay skin products.. jumped on I-76, dropped the bumper, raised the front, and did 60 all the way home and kicked back with a pineapple seagrams



That's the stuff dreams are made of..:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> 9 am Cracked open a juice, stared at my ride and "polished" my spokes. Started my ride and it cut off. Said fuck it n took the bus. Lost a dollar on the way there spent 20 minutes looking for it. Missed the first bus. ALl good though. Fast forward to an hour ago. Lady said she'd give me a job at collex and gave me a thick packet that I had to fill out to get the job, Not only did I lose the packet to traffic from the wind(Im carrying my welding helmet from class) but I also lost $4. SO Im sittin here waiting on my girl to get off work so I can take my slow ass home. :twak: Glad your day went well though big homie. Surprised you're still out tippin with it bein so close to winter. :thumbsup:


It's gonna be greater later man!


----------



## payfred

Lil side hustle...


















Made a quick 185 for 2 1/2 hours of hard labor


----------



## 187PURE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> 9 am Cracked open a juice, stared at my ride and "polished" my spokes. Started my ride and it cut off. Said fuck it n took the bus. Lost a dollar on the way there spent 20 minutes looking for it. Missed the first bus. ALl good though. Fast forward to an hour ago. Lady said she'd give me a job at collex and gave me a thick packet that I had to fill out to get the job, Not only did I lose the packet to traffic from the wind(Im carrying my welding helmet from class) but I also lost $4. SO Im sittin here waiting on my girl to get off work so I can take my slow ass home. :twak: Glad your day went well though big homie. Surprised you're still out tippin with it bein so close to winter. :thumbsup:


Hahahahahahaha :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:man you got me in tears.. that's wasup :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Lil side hustle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a quick 185 for 2 1/2 hours of hard labor


 That's what's up Fred. Get that money.


----------



## Hydrohype

http://www.classicindustries.com/1968/impala/parts/14052.html

I JUST ORDERED THESE. I was told that they dont look or fit like the Og's... but I just cant believe that they are that bad. 
and i am tired of looking for these damm things! SO I HAVE TO SEE THEM FOR MYSELF. IF THEY DONT FIT? Then fuck it I will send them back to Classic industries...If I can fix my car, I want some damm skirts..lol


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.classicindustries.com/1968/impala/parts/14052.html
> 
> I JUST ORDERED THESE. I was told that they dont look or fit like the Og's... but I just cant believe that they are that bad.
> and i am tired of looking for these damm things! SO I HAVE TO SEE THEM FOR MYSELF. IF THEY DONT FIT? Then fuck it I will send them back to Classic industries...If I can fix my car, I want some damm skirts..lol


I'm with ya, thinking putting a pair on mine. even thinking of swaping out the rearend just to make sure there is no issue with putting on the skirts.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Started working on my car. New water pump, radiator, thermostat and hoses-last month i redid the entire brake system. .new rotors, pads, master cylinder, break lines and drums...oh and got my grill on lol.

Man had a little set back..some fool hit my shit while it was parked...filed a claim and got 850 $ after my ded. Next month I'm doing new cams and vortec heades and a 96 impala rear end with the breaks..bolts right up.


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Started working on my car. New water pump, radiator, thermostat and hoses-last month i redid the entire brake system. .new rotors, pads, master cylinder, break lines and drums...oh and got my grill on lol.
> 
> Man had a little set back..some fool hit my shit while it was parked...filed a claim and got 850 $ after my ded. Next month I'm doing new cams and vortec heades and a 96 impala rear end with the breaks..bolts right up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> http://www.classicindustries.com/1968/impala/parts/14052.html
> 
> I JUST ORDERED THESE. I was told that they dont look or fit like the Og's... but I just cant believe that they are that bad.
> and i am tired of looking for these damm things! SO I HAVE TO SEE THEM FOR MYSELF. IF THEY DONT FIT? Then fuck it I will send them back to Classic industries...If I can fix my car, I want some damm skirts..lol


 The good thing about it is they made of metal and they come with trim. I think you gone be alright.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> That's what's up Fred. Get that money.


Fa-sho OG I got to...I got goals & I can't meet them by sitting on my hands. I want my impala in the Super Show 2014 and I know it's gonna be expensive getting it there and back. So I'm gettin ready now. And still trying to make upgrades on the car too. I gotta hustle. This stuff just came in too :yes:










Can't wait to get it on the car!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

payfred said:


> Fa-sho OG I got to...I got goals & I can't meet them by sitting on my hands. I want my impala in the Super Show 2014 and I know it's gonna be expensive getting it there and back. So I'm gettin ready now. And still trying to make upgrades on the car too. I gotta hustle. This stuff just came in too :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it on the car!


damn fred you doing it homie


----------



## Hydrohype

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I'm with ya, thinking putting a pair on mine. even thinking of swaping out the rearend just to make sure there is no issue with putting on the skirts.


 You know I will post up the results of what they look like when they get here.. Good or bad. :thumbsup:



Daddy ooo said:


> The good thing about it is they made of metal and they come with trim. I think you gone be alright.


 yea Big Daddy I am hoping for the best.. 65-66 dont need skirts as much as 67 on up! I just love the body when it's covered up a little!


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Fa-sho OG I got to...I got goals & I can't meet them by sitting on my hands. I want my impala in the Super Show 2014 and I know it's gonna be expensive getting it there and back. So I'm gettin ready now. And still trying to make upgrades on the car too. I gotta hustle. This stuff just came in too :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it on the car!



That's some real baller detail right there!


----------



## Daddy ooo

:facepalm::thumbsup:


payfred said:


> Fa-sho OG I got to...I got goals & I can't meet them by sitting on my hands. I want my impala in the Super Show 2014 and I know it's gonna be expensive getting it there and back. So I'm gettin ready now. And still trying to make upgrades on the car too. I gotta hustle. This stuff just came in too :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it on the car!


 :facepalm:


----------



## payfred

TONY MONTANA said:


> damn fred you doing it homie


Thanks fam :h5:



Hydrohype said:


> That's some real baller detail right there!


Preciate it homie



Daddy ooo said:


> :facepalm::thumbsup: :facepalm:


LOL Thx O.G.


----------



## regal ryda

sup fellas selling my 15x8 chrome 72s on new low pros for 500 plus ship I'll post pics in a lil bit


----------



## Hydrohype

I did a test fit up in the wheel well, so far they seam to fit!


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> sup fellas selling my 15x8 chrome 72s on new low pros for 500 plus ship I'll post pics in a lil bit


 nice rims at a cool price


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 910649
> View attachment 910657
> 
> 
> I did a test fit up in the wheel well, so far they seam to fit!


 That's gonna look real good hydro.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> That's gonna look real good hydro.


 I got my fingers crossed..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Our Thanksgiving dinner for the homeless went very well. We was able to feed over 700 people. The line seems to get longer each year but it don't matter we had plenty of food and clothing.


----------



## low4ever

Daddy ooo said:


> Our Thanksgiving dinner for the homeless went very well. We was able to feed over 700 people. The line seems to get longer each year but it don't matter we had plenty of food and clothing.


May God bless you and your family OG


----------



## Daddy ooo

low4ever said:


> May God bless you and your family OG


 Thanks young man. Our Car club love's to help out the community.


----------



## CadillacTom

Daddy ooo said:


> Our Thanksgiving dinner for the homeless went very well. We was able to feed over 700 people. The line seems to get longer each year but it don't matter we had plenty of food and clothing.


That's what's up.


----------



## Daddy ooo

CadillacTom said:


> That's what's up.


 Thanks Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Couple pic from our homeless get down


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Couple pic from our homeless get down
> View attachment 918314
> View attachment 918322


Love that 67.. More pics?


My shit has only been gone for 12 days and i am feeling more sketchy by the day.. This guy was highly recommended by my 

Mechanic, I was impressed when he came to my house and gave me an estimate, and he work's out of his back yard which is 5 

minutes away from my pad.. my car was wrecked and I could not even close the driver door. I thought I would have to replace it 

and the hinge's but he said he could save the door. so I got happy and pointed out all this other body damage on the car and he 

assured me it would be no problem at all. so I gave him the green light.. but the only work I have ever seen of his ? is totally rusted 

out 66 GTO that he completely took apart, engine/tranny/ floor/ interior/ windows/ trunk, and now is totally down to the metal. no 

bondo! This old man has a photo album of his work, but my dumb ass gave him the job without seeing his other work. 

My head was so fucked up after the accident, I was happy to get my car off the dollies and out of the garage. 

And I have been trying to convince myself that everything was gonna turn out alright..

I took these pictures yesterday. I told the guy to me more careful because he had my door leaning against this metal rod that was putting pressure on the black and chrome molding that runs down the middle of the door. I cant afford to have damage done to these hard to replace body piece's






































I am going to call the cat today and tell him that i would be more than happy to come over any time he wants help with labor 

like sanding, taping turning a screw what ever it takes to make his job easier and get the job done right..


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Couple pic from our homeless get down
> View attachment 918314
> View attachment 918322


That's a beautiful thing man


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Love that 67.. More pics?
> 
> 
> My shit has only been gone for 12 days and i am feeling more sketchy by the day.. This guy was highly recommended by my
> 
> Mechanic, I was impressed when he came to my house and gave me an estimate, and he work's out of his back yard which is 5
> 
> minutes away from my pad.. my car was wrecked and I could not even close the driver door. I thought I would have to replace it
> 
> and the hinge's but he said he could save the door. so I got happy and pointed out all this other body damage on the car and he
> 
> assured me it would be no problem at all. so I gave him the green light.. but the only work I have ever seen of his ? is totally rusted
> 
> out 66 GTO that he completely took apart, engine/tranny/ floor/ interior/ windows/ trunk, and now is totally down to the metal. no
> 
> bondo! This old man has a photo album of his work, but my dumb ass gave him the job without seeing his other work.
> 
> My head was so fucked up after the accident, I was happy to get my car off the dollies and out of the garage.
> 
> And I have been trying to convince myself that everything was gonna turn out alright..
> 
> I took these pictures yesterday. I told the guy to me more careful because he had my door leaning against this metal rod that was putting pressure on the black and chrome molding that runs down the middle of the door. I cant afford to have damage done to these hard to replace body piece's
> View attachment 920698
> View attachment 920706
> View attachment 920714
> View attachment 920730
> View attachment 920738
> View attachment 920754
> 
> 
> I am going to call the cat today and tell him that i would be more than happy to come over any time he wants help with labor
> 
> like sanding, taping turning a screw what ever it takes to make his job easier and get the job done right..


Good luck with that situation bro...hope it all turns out in your favor


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Love that 67.. More pics?
> 
> 
> My shit has only been gone for 12 days and i am feeling more sketchy by the day.. This guy was highly recommended by my
> 
> Mechanic, I was impressed when he came to my house and gave me an estimate, and he work's out of his back yard which is 5
> 
> minutes away from my pad.. my car was wrecked and I could not even close the driver door. I thought I would have to replace it
> 
> and the hinge's but he said he could save the door. so I got happy and pointed out all this other body damage on the car and he
> 
> assured me it would be no problem at all. so I gave him the green light.. but the only work I have ever seen of his ? is totally rusted
> 
> out 66 GTO that he completely took apart, engine/tranny/ floor/ interior/ windows/ trunk, and now is totally down to the metal. no
> 
> bondo! This old man has a photo album of his work, but my dumb ass gave him the job without seeing his other work.
> 
> My head was so fucked up after the accident, I was happy to get my car off the dollies and out of the garage.
> 
> And I have been trying to convince myself that everything was gonna turn out alright..
> 
> I took these pictures yesterday. I told the guy to me more careful because he had my door leaning against this metal rod that was putting pressure on the black and chrome molding that runs down the middle of the door. I cant afford to have damage done to these hard to replace body piece's
> View attachment 920698
> View attachment 920706
> View attachment 920714
> View attachment 920730
> View attachment 920738
> View attachment 920754
> 
> 
> I am going to call the cat today and tell him that i would be more than happy to come over any time he wants help with labor
> 
> like sanding, taping turning a screw what ever it takes to make his job easier and get the job done right..


 I think you'll be ok bro. The repair work to the door it's self is minor. It wouldn't take me much time to repair that door to perfection. It's the matching of the paint that can be tricky. I hope it all goes ok.


----------



## ROBLEDO

:roflmao:


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> Couple pic from our homeless get down
> View attachment 918314
> View attachment 918322


That's a good thing looks like it helped a lot of people


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> That's a beautiful thing man


 :thumbsup:



plague said:


> That's a good thing looks like it helped a lot of people


 :thumbsup: Thanks homie"s.


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

If anyone needs a transport let me kno just got my a 37' car hauler im starting a transport thing licensed and bonded all in order with insurance should b off the ground by new yrs thanx hope all had a G turkey day.


----------



## regal ryda

cripn8ez said:


> If anyone needs a transport let me kno just got my a 37' car hauler im starting a transport thing licensed and bonded all in order with insurance should b off the ground by new yrs thanx hope all had a G turkey day.


congrats on the new gig Snow :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

cripn8ez said:


> If anyone needs a transport let me kno just got my a 37' car hauler im starting a transport thing licensed and bonded all in order with insurance should b off the ground by new yrs thanx hope all had a G turkey day.


That will be good daddy just be on it you will stay busy. Man cause I used to ship a lot of cars, threw company's and the guys would get me there own numbers to go threw them after they got the first car then always busy never call back or call back 5 days later, and you can hit yards coast to coast


----------



## Hydrohype

:rofl:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

What's goin on fellas? Sittin here trying to use what I've been learnin about plumbing on my pumps. Too broke to buy a 2nd motor atm so I'm only plumbing this one (unless I cop one next semester? ) Anyway, hope everybody's holiday was as dope as mine! 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> What's goin on fellas? Sittin here trying to use what I've been learnin about plumbing on my pumps. Too broke to buy a 2nd motor atm so I'm only plumbing this one (unless I cop one next semester? ) Anyway, hope everybody's holiday was as dope as mine!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Dont forget your Teflon tape. and make sure you run the check valve' in the right direction.. you set up looks brand new.. 
real nice!


----------



## cripn8ez

Hey homies how's it been i been busy and pic'd this 37' footer up and other family things plus we leave next week for my son Daetons Make A Wish program trip that is a great thing helping sic kids any way stay low people hope all had a G turkey day stay low


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> :rofl:


That couple at the end though :roflmao:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Dont forget your Teflon tape. and make sure you run the check valve' in the right direction.. you set up looks brand new..
> real nice!


 Funny shit



cripn8ez said:


> Hey homies how's it been i been busy and pic'd this 37' footer up and other family things plus we leave next week for my son Daetons Make A Wish program trip that is a great thing helping sic kids any way stay low people hope all had a G turkey day stay low :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> Dont forget your Teflon tape. and make sure you run the check valve' in the right direction.. you set up looks brand new..
> real nice!


Will do and Preciate it big homie! and I wish :rofl: They're REALLY Reds super pumps I keep em clean though 












and fitted with fatboy backing plates that I'd GLADLY trade for reds super pump backing plates :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Will do and Preciate it big homie! and I wish :rofl: They're REALLY Reds super pumps I keep em clean though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fitted with fatboy backing plates that I'd GLADLY trade for reds super pump backing plates :uh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

What the hell happen to the music from 60, 70, 80 just llistening to soultown real bands real intruments. Even the 90s have a few what the hell happened


----------



## Hydrohype

Tuesday progress report..


























and a mock up with the thigh warmers!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

I see you Hydro. Looking nice so far.


----------



## Hydrohype

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I see you Hydro. Looking nice so far.


 thanks homie!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Tuesday progress report..
> View attachment 933266
> View attachment 933274
> View attachment 933282
> View attachment 933290
> 
> 
> and a mock up with the thigh warmers!


 looking good Hydro.


----------



## regal ryda

Hydrohype said:


> Tuesday progress report..
> View attachment 933266
> View attachment 933274
> View attachment 933282
> View attachment 933290
> 
> 
> and a mock up with the thigh warmers!



looking good, i didnt think that door was needing to be replaced the work looks good


----------



## cripn8ez

Any of u broz in Kissimme fla I'm here for a week tryin to link up wit some real riders if possible have a G day


----------



## cripn8ez

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I see you Hydro. Looking nice so far.


X99 keep up the G work


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> looking good Hydro.





regal ryda said:


> looking good, i didnt think that door was needing to be replaced the work looks good





cripn8ez said:


> X99 keep up the G work


Thanks homies, I wont be able to relax until I know the body and paint is going to be O.K. and i bring this bitch back home. Im pretty excited about the skirts though. I always wanted a 68 with skirts!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks homies, I wont be able to relax until I know the body and paint is going to be O.K. and i bring this bitch back home. Im pretty excited about the skirts though. I always wanted a 68 with skirts!


Skirted down Impala's & Caprice's is the only way to go .


----------



## Hydrohype

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Skirted down Impala's & Caprice's is the only way to go .


Aint it the truff! lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Gonna have my music featured on the Mid West Street Ryders next DVD! One song from my old tape and one from the one I'm recording now. It seems minor but that's a MAJOR step for artists like me who don't tend to make trap hop or shit like that, I'm also waiting on confirmation from a semi local label on whether or not we'll do business. I've been waiting on the guy I'm dealing with for WEEKS but I'm patient. and if those 2 weren't good news for you I scored a mf 91 on my math exam  I hope God is moving in y'alls life like he is mine! Have a nice day OGs n big homies!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Gonna have my music featured on the Mid West Street Ryders next DVD! One song from my old tape and one from the one I'm recording now. It seems minor but that's a MAJOR step for artists like me who don't tend to make trap hop or shit like that, I'm also waiting on confirmation from a semi local label on whether or not we'll do business. I've been waiting on the guy I'm dealing with for WEEKS but I'm patient. and if those 2 weren't good news for you I scored a mf 91 on my math exam  I hope God is moving in y'alls life like he is mine! Have a nice day OGs n big homies!!


 Sound's good youngster. I hope it all works out. Congrats on your exam as well your getting good man.


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> Sound's good youngster. I hope it all works out. Congrats on your exam as well your getting good man.


X62


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Gonna have my music featured on the Mid West Street Ryders next DVD! One song from my old tape and one from the one I'm recording now. It seems minor but that's a MAJOR step for artists like me who don't tend to make trap hop or shit like that, I'm also waiting on confirmation from a semi local label on whether or not we'll do business. I've been waiting on the guy I'm dealing with for WEEKS but I'm patient. and if those 2 weren't good news for you I scored a mf 91 on my math exam  I hope God is moving in y'alls life like he is mine! Have a nice day OGs n big homies!!


Hell yea, do what makes you happy and chase those dreams... that's real Gangsta right there. stay focused and keep it God and 
keep it family!


----------



## payfred

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Gonna have my music featured on the Mid West Street Ryders next DVD! One song from my old tape and one from the one I'm recording now. It seems minor but that's a MAJOR step for artists like me who don't tend to make trap hop or shit like that, I'm also waiting on confirmation from a semi local label on whether or not we'll do business. I've been waiting on the guy I'm dealing with for WEEKS but I'm patient. and if those 2 weren't good news for you I scored a mf 91 on my math exam  I hope God is moving in y'alls life like he is mine! Have a nice day OGs n big homies!!


Hell yeah! Do the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Skirted down Impala's & Caprice's is the only way to go .


Skirts :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Skirts :h5:



ehhhhhmmmmm Doughnuts !:thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Even though Thanksgiving has gone an past I'm thankful for all y'all that talk w me over this year past about Life,and this Lowrider game hopefully over the next few years i can hangout wit many of y'all nomatter where y'all blvd is be it Sacramento, Dallas , Charlotte,Raleigh ,Philly,or southern Cal just keep building dem rydahs homies


----------



## regal ryda

RIP Nelson Mandela 1918-2013 ???


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> Sound's good youngster. I hope it all works out. Congrats on your exam as well your getting good man.





regal ryda said:


> X62





Hydrohype said:


> Hell yea, do what makes you happy and chase those dreams... that's real Gangsta right there. stay focused and keep it God and
> keep it family!





payfred said:


> Hell yeah! Do the damn thang :thumbsup:


Thanks A lot guys sincerely appreciate the support! And Fred that 4 is crakcin HEADS


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> RIP Nelson Mandela 1918-2013 ???


X100


----------



## Daddy ooo

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Even though Thanksgiving has gone an past I'm thankful for all y'all that talk w me over this year past about Life,and this Lowrider game hopefully over the next few years i can hangout wit many of y'all nomatter where y'all blvd is be it Sacramento, Dallas , Charlotte,Raleigh ,Philly,or southern Cal just keep building dem rydahs homies


 ok bruh


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Gonna have my music featured on the Mid West Street Ryders next DVD! One song from my old tape and one from the one I'm recording now. It seems minor but that's a MAJOR step for artists like me who don't tend to make trap hop or shit like that, I'm also waiting on confirmation from a semi local label on whether or not we'll do business. I've been waiting on the guy I'm dealing with for WEEKS but I'm patient. and if those 2 weren't good news for you I scored a mf 91 on my math exam  I hope God is moving in y'alls life like he is mine! Have a nice day OGs n big homies!!


God is Good!!


----------



## 187PURE

Was watching an 'Ol School Cali Swangin tape.. seen O/G Slip Rocc R.I.P.


----------



## Mr Motor City

:wave:


----------



## Mr Motor City

:wave:


----------



## cripn8ez

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Gonna have my music featured on the Mid West Street Ryders next DVD! One song from my old tape and one from the one I'm recording now. It seems minor but that's a MAJOR step for artists like me who don't tend to make trap hop or shit like that, I'm also waiting on confirmation from a semi local label on whether or not we'll do business. I've been waiting on the guy I'm dealing with for WEEKS but I'm patient. and if those 2 weren't good news for you I scored a mf 91 on my math exam  I hope God is moving in y'alls life like he is mine! Have a nice day OGs n big homies!!


That's great homie keep up the G work I know the feeling one my songs is on a mixed CD keep it flowing


----------



## cripn8ez

Still out here on my son Daetons make a wish trip so I wanna share a few pix with u homies


----------



## regal ryda

cripn8ez said:


> Still out here on my son Daetons make a wish trip so I wanna share a few pix with u homies


thats whats up:thumbsup: hope hes having a blast


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Still out here on my son Daetons make a wish trip so I wanna share a few pix with u homies


 Nice pic snow. Look like you guys are having a great time. That's what's up, quality time with the little one's.


----------



## cripn8ez

regal ryda said:


> thats whats up:thumbsup: hope hes having a blast


Man he had a blast for sure thanx homie shit we all had a great time broke now but way worth it fucc money when it comes to family have aG day I'm on way Bacc now


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice pic snow. Look like you guys are having a great time. That's what's up, quality time with the little one's.


Thank u Brutha yeah this was the best Wit my kids that's why I'm giving more time to my kids now then cars more into fam now that's where the Gz are have a G day also man.


----------



## payfred

Sup Brothas Lowrider Magazine show me some love on Facebook over 13k likes in a couple hours LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

Last week! 









Progress pic of today! 
(I've got a fucked up feeling that this is not gonna go well) Im thinking this job is to much for this old guy and his one helper in his back yard! depending on how the work looks next week? I might pull the plug, bring my car home and save up some $ until i find a real paint shop!


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 948026
> Last week!
> 
> 
> View attachment 948034
> 
> Progress pic of today!
> (I've got a fucked up feeling that this is not gonna go well) Im thinking this job is to much for this old guy and his one helper in his back yard! depending on how the work looks next week? I might pull the plug, bring my car home and save up some $ until i find a real paint shop!


Dogg I'm slow.. what damage am I looking at? I saw your previous posts, but couldn't make out the damage


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 948026
> Last week!
> 
> 
> View attachment 948034
> 
> Progress pic of today!
> (I've got a fucked up feeling that this is not gonna go well) Im thinking this job is to much for this old guy and his one helper in his back yard! depending on how the work looks next week? I might pull the plug, bring my car home and save up some $ until i find a real paint shop!


 The only problem I think you'll have is the paint matching. Especially with your man spraying it outside in this cold weather. It would come out better in a tempiture controlled booth or garage even. Good luck hydro


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> The only problem I think you'll have is the paint matching. Especially with your man spraying it outside in this cold weather. It would come out better in a tempiture controlled booth or garage even. Good luck hydro


Oh you on the street doing it.. I don't know dogg


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> Dogg I'm slow.. what damage am I looking at? I saw your previous posts, but couldn't make out the
> damage


Other than the door! the car has allot a little wave's and dings metal imperfections.. and 68 quarter panels have curves and slopes 

like a women with big booty.. my quarter's have little dimple's right below the molding that I had to point out to this guy so he could

smooth them out. and he spent a week working trying to get the skirt to fit flush along with the rubber trim.. I dont want him 

fucking up my wheel wells in the process! 



Daddy ooo said:


> The only problem I think you'll have is the paint matching. Especially with your man spraying it outside in this cold weather. It would come out better in a tempiture controlled booth or garage even. Good luck hydro


thanks Big Daddy, I expressed that climate concern to him yesterday. he said something about knowing how to mix the paint and 

what materials to use and when and where he will spray according to the weather! Im going buy there today, and Im going to tell 

him he can use my garage. if he thinks it will be better than his back yard..


----------



## Lowridingmike

No lowriding for me. Justbuilng my club homies cars while I wait on mo $$$ to paint mine..l then... The kiddos and THis.


----------



## Lowridingmike

THis


----------



## Lowridingmike

Can't forget my mini-me. She's taken a lot of my time and $$$ lately..


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> THis


Damn your shit looks like mine.. had to brush all that crap off the other day


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Can't forget my mini-me. She's taken a lot of my time and $$$ lately..


That's what it's about baby boy.. It'll pay off because she is truly a blessing


----------



## Lowridingmike

THis


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> Damn your shit looks like mine.. had to brush all that crap off the other day


 Yeah I the itwhen I neglect my own ride but got put in work on everybody elses but with it being my club brothas it's definitely worth it. My brotha who's apt burned down with mine had it worse off than Idid so we've been doing a lot out of dues and personal time to get him together.



187PURE said:


> That's what it's about baby boy.. It'll pay off because she is truly a blessing


 Oh yes this is my heart she LOVES her daddy and I love her too we have too much fun together, the older she gets the more like me she acts.. smh


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> THis


two tone?:rofl:


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Can't forget my mini-me. She's taken a lot of my time and $$$ lately..



:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Tttt have a G weekend Brutha I'm headed out town again keep up the G work make them cars just like YOU want them.....


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Get that $$$$ snow homie


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Get that $$$$ snow homie


I am homie trust me I am this transport thing is ok with me lol dropping 2 cars off at a car lot n Durham just a overnighter Ching Ching


----------



## cripn8ez

Ill b in LA jan 14 th at noon for two weeks also I can't wait for tht meeeeezaaaaaam lol


----------



## cripn8ez

That's was my 1st haul not bad cold trip tho hahahhahaha might have a single car haul Tuesday to VA I think I found my nitch hahaha have a good day all just got Bacc time to get ready for WSCC toy drive ill try take pix but my fone say it needs to b Baced up?


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> That's was my 1st haul not bad cold trip tho hahahhahaha might have a single car haul Tuesday to VA I think I found my nitch hahaha have a good day all just got Bacc time to get ready for WSCC toy drive ill try take pix but my fone say it needs to b Baced up?


:thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

They toy drive was a hit like always WSCC makes things happen n a good way I didn't take pix but its some on FB guess the water rain stopped a few but it don't stop real ones from making a difference in the community and giving the kids a brighter Xmas I feel good about giving Bacc. Have a G weeks broz


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> They toy drive was a hit like always WSCC makes things happen n a good way I didn't take pix but its some on FB guess the water rain stopped a few but it don't stop real ones from making a difference in the community and giving the kids a brighter Xmas I feel good about giving Bacc. Have a G weeks broz


 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

[video]http://s703.photobucket.com/user/hydrohype/media/GlasshouseHayes.flv.html[/video]

Found this on my old photo bucket post. Glasshouse's and Issac Hayes !


----------



## payfred

Bump for the topic

Latest upgrade on the 64...


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

payfred said:


> Bump for the topic
> 
> Latest upgrade on the 64...


Watch out now.


----------



## payfred

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Watch out now.


:naughty:


----------



## payfred




----------



## MOLIFECAM713

payfred said:


> :naughty:


Thanks for your much advice on this lowrider game and now time to be in building mode now brother so hopefully it goes well


----------



## cripn8ez

From the best side


----------



## payfred

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Thanks for your much advice on this lowrider game and now time to be in building mode now brother so hopefully it goes well


Any time homie I'm honored. Holla at me anytime


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## cripn8ez

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 978826


West been up brutha been along time hit me with ur new number u coming out here with tony for out 3rd Tha Connection Picnic?


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Bump for the topic
> 
> Latest upgrade on the 64...


 Mam that look hella tight. That's that next level shit rite there homie.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Mam that look hella tight. That's that next level shit rite there homie.


Thanks O.G. :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

hope all you guys are having a safe and happy holidays


----------



## Coca Pearl

cripn8ez said:


> West been up brutha been along time hit me with ur new number u coming out here with tony for out 3rd Tha Connection Picnic?


What's up Snowman? Pm sent


----------



## Hydrohype

One quarter panel down and one to go..


----------



## cripn8ez

Coca Pearl said:


> What's up Snowman? Pm sent


Got cha ill hit u later when i get to the shop.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 987281
> View attachment 987289
> 
> 
> One quarter panel down and one to go..


 looking good hydro.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Happy new year to all my brother's out there in Lowrider land. Hopefully in 2014 we all can get closer to fulfilling or Lowrider Dream's.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy new year to all my brother's out there in Lowrider land. Hopefully in 2014 we all can get closer to fulfilling or Lowrider Dream's.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

2x brother see you on the blvd ave where you can cruise on


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Is there a thread for 73-76 Lincoln Continental mark iv if anyone knows how to find it


----------



## plague

Its mixed with the 77-79 tread mark v


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Thanks so how's it listed


----------



## umlolo

Daddy ooo did you go on a bike run for new years day I saw alot of bike going down hwy 99 on Thursday saw an orange or tangerine one was wondering if it was your bike


----------



## Daddy ooo

umlolo said:


> Daddy ooo did you go on a bike run for new years day I saw alot of bike going down hwy 99 on Thursday saw an orange or tangerine one was wondering if it was your bike


 No that wasn't me homie. I've been down for a minute doing a few things to it.


----------



## plague

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Thanks so how's it listed


Lincoln 77- 79 post your rides might be a few pages back but not far


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Thanks for that


----------



## peterfreeman

thxxx alot


----------



## 187PURE

anybody got a color bar in they ride?.. was thinking bout getting one this summer


----------



## cripn8ez

Hope all can make The Connection Picnic #3 may 3rd and 4th Greensboro same park same hotel it will b food games vid coverage much much more always fun and unity at our events hope to c all there flyers and more info coming soon have a G day....

Westside CC TTT


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

In Charlotte right


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> anybody got a color bar in they ride?.. was thinking bout getting one this summer


 that's a real cool accesory to have in your ride had them back in the day. Give you that Disco effect lol. I'm gonna get one also


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Hope all can make The Connection Picnic #3 may 3rd and 4th Greensboro same park same hotel it will b food games vid coverage much much more always fun and unity at our events hope to c all there flyers and more info coming soon have a G day....
> 
> Westside CC TTT


 Get Down At The Get Down. Sounds good Snow


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Get Down At The Get Down. Sounds good Snow


Yeah thanx bro our events always work out and do good for the community u kno unity NO HATING it b cool if u could make it down? Hey ill b n LA n 3 days for 11 days ill c some u homies on the shaw and home depo yay yay home sweet home


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> In Charlotte right


Its in Greensboro bro bout hr out of charlotte same place we have it every yr we are in real good with that park now and they know we do a possative thing so they welcome us bacc there plus its a good like half way spot for some its move convenite for some hum? Hope u can make it also im workin on gettin Sed TV and my homie from west coast pop lockers wants to come with his crew amd few other suprises


----------



## cripn8ez

Well e nuff about Tha Connection Picnic how everyone been i been busy moving cars and doing daddy shit my real mans job hahhaa hope all have a G day and keep it tru yay yay keep up the G work real ones


----------



## cripn8ez

I got a chrome adex for sale if anyone looking also have a chrome brake booster for G body


----------



## payfred

Sup Brothas just checking in to say wassup


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Yeah thanx bro our events always work out and do good for the community u kno unity NO HATING it b cool if u could make it down? Hey ill b n LA n 3 days for 11 days ill c some u homies on the shaw and home depo yay yay home sweet home


 One of these day I'm gonna surprise you and tap on your shoulder homie and we gonna kick it lol



payfred said:


> Sup Brothas just checking in to say wassup


 What it do Pay Fred. I know as always u got something cooking. That's what up Lowrider


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

See u on the blvd Payfred homie


----------



## boodro

Where are the black lowriders at in Phoenix?


----------



## Ole School 97

cripn8ez said:


> Well e nuff about Tha Connection Picnic how everyone been i been busy moving cars and doing daddy shit my real mans job hahhaa hope all have a G day and keep it tru yay yay keep up the G work real ones


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97

*Checc it out Fella's 70 Caprice*

FOR SALE/NO TRADES..1970 Chevy 2 door caprice.Partial frame,13" rims,double pump to the nose,single to the rear. Custom interior,44" moonroof. Has a small dent in quarter panel,1 tire flat and needs a transmission and hydraulic batteries. Its hooked up already,Put a little to it....its a jewel.Car is located in san bernardino.Im mediating the sale for a friends wife that cant keep it up. I got my boy from ultimate riders going by to put his eye on it later and tell me what he see's from our perspective. Good find and price is negotiable.
View attachment 1015289
View attachment 1015297
View attachment 1015305
TAKING OFFERS!!


----------



## Ole School 97

more photos


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ole School 97 said:


> more photos
> View attachment 1015337
> View attachment 1015353


goodluck


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> One of these day I'm gonna surprise you and tap on your shoulder homie and we gonna kick it lol
> 
> Do that homie


----------



## cripn8ez

Ole School 97 said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey bro.

G luc on sale of ur ride looks nice im saving for a old man clean impala now i want a stocc one but ill b getting it simetime n aug for my G day have a G day bro


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> anybody got a color bar in they ride?.. was thinking bout getting one this summer


Don't forget to get a vibrasonic along with it.When the oldies are bumpin and them lights are flashin it can take you to another world,ain't that right Daddy ooo ?


----------



## 187PURE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Don't forget to get a vibrasonic along with it.When the oldies are bumpin and them lights are flashin it can take you to another world,ain't that right Daddy ooo ?


the vibrasonic for reverberation?


----------



## 187PURE

THE AUTHENTIC COLOR BARS COST A GRIP! OVER A G.. BUT I KNOW WHO SALES THE REMANUFACTURED ONES FOR LIKE 350


----------



## 187PURE

CADDY HAS BEEN FULLY TUNED. NO EGR NO POLLUTION PUMP ON THAT 305.. TALK ABOUT POWER. ONLY THING THAT'S LEFT IS THE STARTER AND A GEAR OIL CHANGE, THEN OFF TO THE PAINT BOOTH. AFTER THAT TO THE INTERIOR SHOP. THE INTERIOR WILL TAKE SOME TIME, BUT HEY THAT'S FREE STORAGE OVER THE WINTER LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Don't forget to get a vibrasonic along with it.When the oldies are bumpin and them lights are flashin it can take you to another world,ain't that right Daddy ooo ?


 You got the right gate cool ass effect. I bought a reverb app from itune's and that shit hella cool. Not a bad way to go. Shit sound hella old school in my ride's.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> CADDY HAS BEEN FULLY TUNED. NO EGR NO POLLUTION PUMP ON THAT 305.. TALK ABOUT POWER. ONLY THING THAT'S LEFT IS THE STARTER AND A GEAR OIL CHANGE, THEN OFF TO THE PAINT BOOTH. AFTER THAT TO THE INTERIOR SHOP. THE INTERIOR WILL TAKE SOME TIME, BUT HEY THAT'S FREE STORAGE OVER THE WINTER LOL


 Sounds good homie. Do yo thing


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hey hydrohype how's the vert coming along


----------



## 187PURE

My software makes reverb


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> My software makes reverb


 I plug my phone into my car stereo and play my oldies thru the reverb App. That shit be on hit it has multiple chamber configuration's. That shit be taking me back to the early days of the game lol


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> I plug my phone into my car stereo and play my oldies thru the reverb App. That shit be on hit it has multiple chamber configuration's. That shit be taking me back to the early days of the game lol


yeah I heard about that ap.. what is the ap, or do you need a certain phone?


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> yeah I heard about that ap.. what is the ap, or do you need a certain phone?


It's caled audio reverb. I have a iPhone but u should be able to down load on any smartphone I think. That chamber sound with the color bar together is some cool shit. Especially if that your era


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey hydrohype how's the vert coming along


 Slow and steady loved one! 

As the ole man worked his way to the other side of the car with the bondo and rust search and destroy mission,

I convinced him that the whole car should receive paint instead of trying to blend painted parts with the old paint.

so now it's going to get attention from front to back, including door jams and the lips of the hood and trunk area.

I still got my fingers crossed and I am trying not to stress.. Im trying to picture it all done with the skirts on?

But I cant really know what I am going to feel until that time comes..


----------



## Ole School 97

cripn8ez said:


> Hey bro.
> 
> G luc on sale of ur ride looks nice im saving for a old man clean impala now i want a stocc one but ill b getting it simetime n aug for my G day have a G day bro


 Thanks homie,but it belongs to a good friend that took a fed fall. Just trying to get his wife something fair,for it starts deteriorating and she gets nothing much at all. Personally,i wouldnt buy a car already cut,if takes alot of the challenge out.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> It's caled audio reverb. I have a iPhone but u should be able to down load on any smartphone I think. That chamber sound with the color bar together is some cool shit. Especially if that your era


yesrrr


----------



## manu samoa

Daddy ooo said:


> I plug my phone into my car stereo and play my oldies thru the reverb App. That shit be on hit it has multiple chamber configuration's. That shit be taking me back to the early days of the game lol


What's the app homie?


----------



## 187PURE

I peeped the one from itunes.. shit is ausome. they want 10 bucks for this app. I think its worth it


----------



## Daddy ooo

manu samoa said:


> What's the app homie?


 Just goggle audio reverb App. they have free one"s and some u can buy


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Slow and steady loved one!
> 
> As the ole man worked his way to the other side of the car with the bondo and rust search and destroy mission,
> 
> I convinced him that the whole car should receive paint instead of trying to blend painted parts with the old paint.
> 
> so now it's going to get attention from front to back, including door jams and the lips of the hood and trunk area.
> 
> I still got my fingers crossed and I am trying not to stress.. Im trying to picture it all done with the skirts on?
> 
> But I cant really know what I am going to feel until that time comes..
> 
> View attachment 1017946
> View attachment 1017954


 yeah that was a good call to paint the whole car with all the body work that"s being done. And like you said the blending of old and new paint don't allways come out right. Hope everything meet's your expectation.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Just goggle audio reverb App. they have free one"s and some u can buy


the one by itunes is incredible


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> the one by itunes is incredible


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Has any one heard of or got parts from Dennis carpenters pats place before


----------



## BlackDawg

boodro said:


> Where are the black lowriders at in Phoenix?


right here homie ;=)


----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


> right here homie ;=)


lol my aunt in phoenix was always annoyed by the lowriders


----------



## BlackDawg

There is virtualy no cruising or hang-outs despite the plethora of low-low's here. I guess fool's don't know how to act out here.


----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


> There is virtualy no cruising or hang-outs despite the plethora of low-low's here. I guess fool's don't know how to act out here.


Damn that sucks


----------



## Lowridingmike

Under a rock still building lows...


----------



## Lowridingmike

Got a lil sneek attack coming that no one saw coming..


----------



## Lowridingmike

This is all I'm showing for now... I will say I'm VERY thrilled wit the way thisthings turnnin out..


----------



## Lowridingmike

It unbolts.. forgot this pic.. From the start..


----------



## Lowridingmike

And this is the car.. ALso got some 1 1/2" extended reinforced uppers on there, spring pockets all reinforced, 2 pump 6 batt lay and play #9 to the front for my club homie. HIs first lolo my first full build from the ground up. All y othr lows havealready beencut nd Ijust redo them. We cut this car, dropped a chromed out 350 in it, gutted it put new leather in it, almost done with juice then just needs paint ad trim polished and its done.. Usedto be mine my daughter came home from the hospital in this car water broke in it and erthang. lolz would've kept it if Iknown Iwas still gonna build it.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Lookin great stay positive young man it'll pay in the end lookin hella good through


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> And this is the car.. ALso got some 1 1/2" extended reinforced uppers on there, spring pockets all reinforced, 2 pump 6 batt lay and play #9 to the front for my club homie. HIs first lolo my first full build from the ground up. All y othr lows havealready beencut nd Ijust redo them. We cut this car, dropped a chromed out 350 in it, gutted it put new leather in it, almost done with juice then just needs paint ad trim polished and its done.. Usedto be mine my daughter came home from the hospital in this car water broke in it and erthang. lolz would've kept it if Iknown Iwas still gonna build it.




That's something to be proud of!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> And this is the car.. ALso got some 1 1/2" extended reinforced uppers on there, spring pockets all reinforced, 2 pump 6 batt lay and play #9 to the front for my club homie. HIs first lolo my first full build from the ground up. All y othr lows havealready beencut nd Ijust redo them. We cut this car, dropped a chromed out 350 in it, gutted it put new leather in it, almost done with juice then just needs paint ad trim polished and its done.. Usedto be mine my daughter came home from the hospital in this car water broke in it and erthang. lolz would've kept it if Iknown Iwas still gonna build it.


 cool mike


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Lowridingmike said:


> And this is the car.. ALso got some 1 1/2" extended reinforced uppers on there, spring pockets all reinforced, 2 pump 6 batt lay and play #9 to the front for my club homie. HIs first lolo my first full build from the ground up. All y othr lows havealready beencut nd Ijust redo them. We cut this car, dropped a chromed out 350 in it, gutted it put new leather in it, almost done with juice then just needs paint ad trim polished and its done.. Usedto be mine my daughter came home from the hospital in this car water broke in it and erthang. lolz would've kept it if Iknown Iwas still gonna build it.


right on Mike I see you on da move.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Thanks guys, Its hard work for sure. Between jobs and half the week having my kid I only get 2-4 hrs a week to work on anything. W/ carl casper coming that's not enough


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> Thanks guys, Its hard work for sure. Between jobs and half the week having my kid I only get 2-4 hrs a week to work on anything. W/ carl casper coming that's not enough


sup bruh


----------



## Lowridingmike

Whats good? Still gottt lac?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Lowridingmike said:


> Whats good? Still gottt lac?


bought a house, broke as fuck, still got the cars tho


----------



## Daddy ooo

ONE8SEVEN said:


> bought a house, broke as fuck, still got the cars tho


 congrat's on the home homie. That's what's up


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Homie? This ****** actually has a car? 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Homie? This ****** actually has a car?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


3 actually :nicoderm:


----------



## cripn8ez

Just got bacc from LA great time n the home front like always man the hop sunday was a big motavator well here is a pix of me and my locz wit my CC bro


----------



## cripn8ez

Had to link up with my loc we hung out and got faded its going down again dont miss out May this was took at the store by the jungles


----------



## cripn8ez

Just saying hello to u all from LBC


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

U doing it snow that's Wess up


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> U doing it snow that's Wess up


U know it homie man had a blast n the home front LA got hella fliccz but know its too hood for some hahaha all have a G day stay low and blessed


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Text me the flicks you got my number


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Just got bacc from LA great time n the home front like always man the hop sunday was a big motavator well here is a pix of me and my locz wit my CC bro


cool...


----------



## cripn8ez

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Text me the flicks you got my number


Fo sho


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> cool...


Thanx was was cool time oh and thats my big lil girl next to me


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> Had to link up with my loc we hung out and got faded its going down again dont miss out May this was took at the store by the jungles


you talking bout May cinco de mayo? I'ma hop in my shit and drive down there


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> you talking bout May cinco de mayo? I'ma hop in my shit and drive down there


Yeah that weekend only no connections its Tha Connection Picnic #3 by Westside CC Charlotte ride thru anyone is welcome its all happy and hood times with unity


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 3 actually :nicoderm:


Damn... Thought none of "you guys" had riders. Ig not? :dunno:


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Just got bacc from LA great time n the home front like always man the hop sunday was a big motavator well here is a pix of me and my locz wit my CC bro


 Lookin good.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> One of these day I'm gonna surprise you and tap on your shoulder homie and we gonna kick it lol
> 
> What it do Pay Fred. I know as always u got something cooking. That's what up Lowrider





MOLIFECAM713 said:


> See u on the blvd Payfred homie


All good fellas I been in the Motherland for the past three weeks with almost no internet. Got to take my family back home. It was a wonderful experience but still feels good to be back on U.S. soil.  

Thowin up that WestCoast while learning the culture









Yes Ya boy went dippin on a camel









I went a thousand places & did a million things. Won't bore you guys with it here cause it ain't lowriding...but yeah 

Hope all you homies been doing good!


----------



## umlolo

Good stuff fred .why are you not barefoot in first pic lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Lookin good.


Thanx homie


----------



## cripn8ez

Lol hell yeah WESTSIDE yay yay hahaha


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

That great new brother Fred and if you have pics send them to me if u still have my number payfred on a camel hella cool in I ever afford it to im going one day


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> All good fellas I been in the Motherland for the past three weeks with almost no internet. Got to take my family back home. It was a wonderful experience but still feels good to be back on U.S. soil.
> 
> Thowin up that WestCoast while learning the culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ya boy went dippin on a camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a thousand places & did a million things. Won't bore you guys with it here cause it ain't lowriding...but yeah
> 
> Hope all you homies been doing good!


 Wow Fred. That had to be a great experience for you and your family. I hope to make a trip out there myself one of these days. :thumbsup::facepalm:


----------



## regal ryda

good stuff Fred


----------



## BlackDawg

Right on Fred! Thats wussup, can't wait to make it myself!


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> All good fellas I been in the Motherland for the past three weeks with almost no internet. Got to take my family back home. It was a wonderful experience but still feels good to be back on U.S. soil.
> 
> Thowin up that WestCoast while learning the culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ya boy went dippin on a camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a thousand places & did a million things. Won't bore you guys with it here cause it ain't lowriding...but yeah
> 
> Hope all you homies been doing good!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## payfred

umlolo said:


> Good stuff fred .why are you not barefoot in first pic lol


:roflmao: it's hella dirty out there homie



MOLIFECAM713 said:


> That great new brother Fred and if you have pics send them to me if u still have my number payfred on a camel hella cool in I ever afford it to im going one day


I spent a grip to take my fam out there but it was worth it.



Daddy ooo said:


> Wow Fred. That had to be a great experience for you and your family. I hope to make a trip out there myself one of these days. :thumbsup::facepalm:


It was homie I plan to do it again in the next few years it was awesome 



regal ryda said:


> good stuff Fred


Thanks :h5:



BlackDawg said:


> Right on Fred! Thats wussup, can't wait to make it myself!





Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:


Preciate it Brothas!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1044321
> View attachment 1044329


Looks like 68 is moving along pretty good hydro


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Looks like 68 is moving along pretty good hydro


All this time the car was down, I could have had the bumpers re-dipped and back by now. 

But i knew i did not have the money for bumper work. but now looking at my bumpers on the ground, Im knowing it sure 

would have been nice.. anyway I am waiting to see the skirts mounted and that quarter straitened and prepped on the 

passenger side..


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> All good fellas I been in the Motherland for the past three weeks with almost no internet. Got to take my family back home. It was a wonderful experience but still feels good to be back on U.S. soil.
> 
> Thowin up that WestCoast while learning the culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ya boy went dippin on a camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a thousand places & did a million things. Won't bore you guys with it here cause it ain't lowriding...but yeah
> 
> Hope all you homies been doing good!


This shit use to happen to me back in the day, After dippin on Crenshaw I use to just wonder off instead of going home.

regardless of the city, Watt's, Compton, Long Beach. ect? I would get off the freeway and make a wrong turn and be 

lost like a mother fucker, (i be like) Camel's ? what the fffff hood is this? How or who do i ask for directions?

(forget about crips or blood's) Im thinking are these mo fo's gonna go all Hutu or Tootsi on my ass? 

Yall' know Im a Valley dude,


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> This shit use to happen to me back in the day, After dippin on Crenshaw I use to just wonder off instead of going home.
> 
> regardless of the city, Watt's, Compton, Long Beach. ect? I would get off the freeway and make a wrong turn and be
> 
> lost like a mother fucker, (i be like) Camel's ? what the fffff hood is this? How or who do i ask for directions?
> 
> (forget about crips or blood's) Im thinking are these mo fo's gonna go all Hutu or Tootsi on my ass?
> 
> Yall' know Im a Valley dude,


Lol. I know what u saying happen to me to lol


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Daddy ooo ttt


----------



## Cali4Lyf

Hello Folks!

just wanted to see how many cats there was in here from the BayArea -NorCal ?

Thanks in avance for any input.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Cali4Lyf said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> just wanted to see how many cats there was in here from the BayArea -NorCal ?
> 
> Thanks in avance for any input.


There is a couple of guys in here from NorCal.I'm in Modesto, in the Central Valley.


----------



## chevy_boy

Whats good fellas???? :wave:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Cali4Lyf said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> just wanted to see how many cats there was in here from the BayArea -NorCal ?
> 
> Thanks in avance for any input.


 I'm from the bay bruh. Og out of Richmond ca.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Daddy ooo ttt


 What up Lowrider


----------



## Lowridingmike

Wow fred never would imagine going to Africa, props mayne looked fun, Markie DE!!!!!! Getting that 68 drop back in shape I hea rya just takes time my brotha I'm not gonna have mine painted for carl casper because it takes too much time...  Which speaking of, I'd like to think CLint from Pro built and Dana from Skrapehouse for taking the time to sit me down and talk to me abou thow to make my pump mor eefficient. Lord willin I'mma rebuild this setup and see what it does with wha tI know now. None of my ish is "out of the box" all types of lil machine work and tricks, still no piston no weight though. I'm just afraid for my frame, I think its gonna fold for sue if it hops any higher than it does already..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Boogie-yen down before it gets pulled apart.. Should've never gave me 3 pumps I see saw between the rear two corners like a mofo wit the front half up it go side to side like it got 4 pumps 4 dumps, When I was growing up ppl would dance their cars more than hop, sorta stuck in the 90's when I hit switches I still like to drop sides, hop the rear, and see saw...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Lowridingmike said:


> Boogie-yen down before it gets pulled apart.. Should've never gave me 3 pumps I see saw between the rear two corners like a mofo wit the front half up it go side to side like it got 4 pumps 4 dumps, When I was growing up ppl would dance their cars more than hop, sorta stuck in the 90's when I hit switches I still like to
> drop sides, hop the rear, and see saw...


Good, Im damn near tryin to dance mine. That hoppin shit is lame to me. One move? Nah son.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Oh yeah, truck cut off on the way to the video shoot lol pushed it up the street. had to go from rapper to mechanic in like, 2.5 Oh well. #thisishowyouchaseyourdreamsIguess


----------



## plague

That's real cool fred always wanted to go. Aint know way I'm getting up there on a camel it got seat belts


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Wow fred never would imagine going to Africa, props mayne looked fun, Markie DE!!!!!! Getting that 68 drop back in shape I hea rya just takes time my brotha I'm not gonna have mine painted for carl casper because it takes too much time...  Which speaking of, I'd like to think CLint from Pro built and Dana from Skrapehouse for taking the time to sit me down and talk to me abou thow to make my pump mor eefficient. Lord willin I'mma rebuild this setup and see what it does with wha tI know now. None of my ish is "out of the box" all types of lil machine work and tricks, still no piston no weight though. I'm just afraid for my frame, I think its gonna fold for sue if it hops any higher than it does already..


:thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo

Cali4Lyf said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> just wanted to see how many cats there was in here from the BayArea -NorCal ?
> 
> Thanks in avance for any input.


Im in merced


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


> That's real cool fred always wanted to go. Aint know way I'm getting up there on a camel it got seat belts


theres a guy in the project rides section thats looking for hydraulic help he's from somewhere in Utah too, I referred him to you


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> That's real cool fred always wanted to go. Aint know way I'm getting up there on a camel it got seat belts


Thanks Mike thanks Phillipa

Seat belts LMAO


----------



## plague

regal ryda said:


> theres a guy in the project rides section thats looking for hydraulic help he's from somewhere in Utah too, I referred him to you


Yeah I'm always willing to help, thanks he's looking good tho


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> All good fellas I been in the Motherland for the past three weeks with almost no internet. Got to take my family back home. It was a wonderful experience but still feels good to be back on U.S. soil.
> 
> Thowin up that WestCoast while learning the culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Ya boy went dippin on a camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a thousand places & did a million things. Won't bore you guys with it here cause it ain't lowriding...but yeah
> 
> Hope all you homies been doing good!


MAN THATS BAD ASS FRED!! THE MOTHERLAND!


----------



## plague

I like that guy he be like let me hala at cha


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Skim

Lookin good


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lookin Good Markie. I'mma have to do the same my lac jut got rear ended outside the shop Tues right here b4 Casper too.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin Good Markie. I'mma have to do the same my lac jut got rear ended outside the shop Tues right here b4 Casper too.


Good new's that you and baby girl are okay!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Yeah the car was parked so I wasn't even in it. imagine receiving or having to make that phone call.  pics comingsoon


----------



## bout 73

Any riders from houston


----------



## cripn8ez

Hello bros i been getting it in on Cripn8ez pix soon Hydro looking G bro keep up the G work guys yay yay


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

does anyone have any pics of a 62 impala frm mafialVlife... is a light greenish one....


----------



## Daddy ooo

What up Lowrider homie's from across the lands.


----------



## plague

Breaking the classic lincoln for a ride 8 track playing temptations


----------



## bout 73

Step by step how to post pics on here


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

What's good. Payfred thanks for sharing your pictures. The wife and I plan on going sometime soon. Plague thanks for the lead on those wheels. .cool brother for real! Hope everyone is doing well...TTT.


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> MAN THATS BAD ASS FRED!! THE MOTHERLAND!


:roflmao: thanks homie LMAO


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> What's good. Payfred thanks for sharing your pictures. The wife and I plan on going sometime soon. Plague thanks for the lead on those wheels. .cool brother for real! Hope everyone is doing well...TTT.


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## payfred

Well Brothas the Cadi has gone bye bye after 17 years of ownership. I traded it for a 68 rag super sport.


----------



## payfred

She's highway tested I just need to pretty her up


----------



## low4ever

My *****, my *****:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

My Brotha SIRDRAKE & me fucken around on text message


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> My *****, my *****:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Nice rag!


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Well Brothas the Cadi has gone bye bye after 17 years of ownership. I traded it for a 68 rag super sport.


 The proud owner of 2 classic impala's that"s what"s up. Congrat's Fred I know you have big plans for the drop.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> She's highway tested I just need to pretty her up


 real cool


----------



## 187PURE

Congratulations homeboy


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

payfred said:


> Well Brothas the Cadi has gone bye bye after 17 years of ownership. I traded it for a 68 rag super sport.


LOVE the 68s. Esp the 68 DROPS, you made one helluva come up with this one :thumbsup: what are the plans for her?


----------



## payfred

913ryderWYCO said:


> Nice rag!


Thx dogg 


Daddy ooo said:


> The proud owner of 2 classic impala's that"s what"s up. Congrat's Fred I know you have big plans for the drop.


Thanks Daddy ooo God been good to me man I can't front


187PURE said:


> Congratulations homeboy


Preciate it homie


ATM_LAunitic said:


> LOVE the 68s. Esp the 68 DROPS, you made one helluva come up with this one :thumbsup: what are the plans for her?


Well for now, just some 13s, new red top, some new sounds and just roll...for now


----------



## 187PURE

Bang sum Dru Down in that mug wit the rag folded back :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Well Brothas the Cadi has gone bye bye after 17 years of ownership. I traded it for a 68 rag super sport.


Congrats Brother Fred! It's going to be outta control when you put that thang on her.


----------



## Skim

NICE FRED!


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Thx dogg
> 
> Thanks Daddy ooo God been good to me man I can't front
> 
> Preciate it homie
> 
> Well for now, just some 13s, new red top, some new sounds and just roll...for now


 Dag you got rid of the lac!?! THat was one of my fav lacs!  Can't beat a drop impala though... Speaking of chevys my new daily just lifted an set on 24's for fun. I got it higher now and on diff 24's than whts in the pic now... Ikno Ikno... Supposed to be lowriding had to take a break doing my coupe and club members cars got m burnt out on welding wiring and plumbing.


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Bang sum Dru Down in that mug wit the rag folded back :biggrin:


Damn Dru Down LMAO ain't heard that name in years!



CadillacTom said:


> Congrats Brother Fred! It's going to be outta control when you put that thang on her.


Thx homie



Skim said:


> NICE FRED!


Thanks dogg


----------



## P.E. PREZ

:wave::420:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Well Brothas the Cadi has gone bye bye after 17 years of ownership. I traded it for a 68 rag super sport.



Woe shit, SS too? Im not mad at you playa. I love them eight's.. congrat's man. waiting to see some more pic's 
327 or 396?


----------



## sic713

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda

nice come up Fred


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Woe shit, SS too? Im not mad at you playa. I love them eight's.. congrat's man. waiting to see some more pic's
> 327 or 396?


Preciate it man actually it has a 350 in there. Imma hook this mug up I already ordered some Zs and bout the get the interior done and a new top



sic713 said:


> :wave:


Sup Sic


regal ryda said:


> nice come up Fred


Thanks fam


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Preciate it man actually it has a 350 in there. Imma hook this mug up I already ordered some Zs and bout the get the interior done and a new top
> 
> 
> Sup Sic
> 
> Thanks fam


Fred if you know who got some Triple Gold D's I need the info.. I wanted to do back spokes gold, front nipples gold, and knock off gold.. Been in this game 24 years.. I deserve real D's (not chinas) and nothing less


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Preciate it man actually it has a 350 in there. Imma hook this mug up I already ordered some Zs and bout the get the interior done and a new top
> 
> 
> Sup Sic
> 
> Thanks fam


 hey Fred I have new I the box red carpet kit for that year as well as new red convertible top boot/cover. Let me know.


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Fred if you know who got some Triple Gold D's I need the info.. I wanted to do back spokes gold, front nipples gold, and knock off gold.. Been in this game 24 years.. I deserve real D's (not chinas) and nothing less


Yessir hit up the homie Jesus (hay-soos not geezus) 818-201-4111. He got what you need. Hit him on Instagram @og_freaky_tales


Daddy ooo said:


> hey Fred I have new I the box red carpet kit for that year as well as new red convertible top boot/cover. Let me know.


Man thanks for the offer...I'm good on the carpet going with black, but I'm interested in the boot. Is it the hard "parade boot?" If so, PM me your number so we can get this ball rolling


----------



## 187PURE

Thanks good brother.. I refuse to be a 50 year old man rolling on chinas :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

I need some gold ds too


----------



## 187PURE

KERRBSS said:


> I need some gold ds too


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Yessir hit up the homie Jesus (hay-soos not geezus) 818-201-4111. He got what you need. Hit him on Instagram @og_freaky_tales
> 
> Man thanks for the offer...I'm good on the carpet going with black, but I'm interested in the boot. Is it the hard "parade boot?" If so, PM me your number so we can get this ball rolling


 what's up Fred. No it's made by vinyl. The hard one is the shit. Can't say I ever seen one on a 68. That would be bad ass


----------



## payfred

It's all good Daddy ooo...Shiiit I thought I was about to come up! :happysad:

I never seen one on a 68 either...maybe I'll be the first


----------



## cripn8ez

Not car but my hot date last nite at Father Daughter dance now this is G all the way family values


----------



## payfred

Bout to get a full makeover :yes:


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Bout to get a full makeover :yes:


Oh yeah can't wait to see this


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

payfred said:


> Bout to get a full makeover :yes:


what are the plans?


----------



## payfred

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> what are the plans?


Well it's orange right now thats gotta go. Fire engine red paint after some body work...red Stayfast top...all new interior black & red leather...60 spoke X lace Zs...after all that big stuff is done then begins the detail stuff etc.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Daddy ooo said:


> hey Fred I have new I the box red carpet kit for that year as well as new red convertible top boot/cover. Let me know.


how much for the carpet kit?


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Not car but my hot date last nite at Father Daughter dance now this is G all the way family values



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Bout to get a full makeover :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Couple pics from yesterday


----------



## Daddy ooo

USO-ORLANDO said:


> how much for the carpet kit?


$75 homie. Never used in box


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Couple pics from yesterday


 looking good Fred. Look like your on your way to having a topless summer. Nothing like rolling a drop on a summer evening


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

187PURE said:


> Thanks good brother.. I refuse to be a 50 year old man rolling on chinas :biggrin:


I'm 21 on Chinas, Fuc you sayin cuh?????



































































































 50 y.o's need z's or trus imo


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Couple pics from yesterday


It's remarkable how much a different pair of shoe's can change the attitude and flavor of any car! 

Looking good Fred.


----------



## 187PURE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I'm 21 on Chinas, Fuc you sayin cuh?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 y.o's need z's or trus imo


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> looking good Fred. Look like your on your way to having a topless summer. Nothing like rolling a drop on a summer evening


Yessir! Really looking forward to it too..I appreciate it my brotha



Hydrohype said:


> It's remarkable how much a different pair of shoe's can change the attitude and flavor of any car!
> 
> Looking good Fred.


Thanks fam yeah those 15s had to go LOL. But shiiit I got 500 bucks for them so somebody wanted em


----------



## Lowridingmike

Carshow w/ the kiddos.... My oldest was being cranky though. My younger stepdaughter was like "dafuq's her problem?" the whole time.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

And of course I hopped.. Did some things to the lac and it FLEW til I busted a hose. it was still climbing.. I sandbagged all weekend til Saturday night then soon as a unleash the beast a hose pops. I got video but its on facebook dunno how to download it to get it off..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Oh yeah havin fun in the daily on 4's.. Need's 13's....


----------



## Lowridingmike

cripn8ez said:


> Not car but my hot date last nite at Father Daughter dance now this is G all the way family values


Dope action. Gotta love that take care of the baby gurl! 



payfred said:


> Bout to get a full makeover :yes:


 Looking Good fred, won't be long might be jungle love II


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> Carshow w/ the kiddos.... My oldest was being cranky though. My younger stepdaughter was like "dafuq's her problem?" the whole time.. lolz



:thumbsup:









































Slow pace progress moving along inch by inch at 1 mile an hour! 

But I am seeing more signs of rehabilitation with each visit.

I think my baby's release date will be hear soon..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1100538
> View attachment 1100546
> View attachment 1100554
> View attachment 1100570
> View attachment 1100578
> View attachment 1100586
> 
> 
> 
> Slow pace progress moving along inch by inch at 1 mile an hour!
> 
> But I am seeing more signs of rehabilitation with each visit.
> 
> I think my baby's release date will be hear soon..


There you go :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1100538
> View attachment 1100546
> View attachment 1100554
> View attachment 1100570
> View attachment 1100578
> View attachment 1100586
> 
> 
> 
> Slow pace progress moving along inch by inch at 1 mile an hour!
> 
> But I am seeing more signs of rehabilitation with each visit.
> 
> I think my baby's release date will be hear soon..


 looki
G good hyro. Looks like going to come out nicely homie


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> looki
> G good hyro. Looks like going to come out nicely homie


Im hoping for a good outcome,, I go by the spot every 3 or 4 days to review and inspect the work.. Im really diggin the shine in the engine bay part of the front fenders, any way, so far so good homie..


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1100538
> View attachment 1100546
> View attachment 1100554
> View attachment 1100570
> View attachment 1100578
> View attachment 1100586


----------



## 187PURE

How yall fellas doing?.. don't come on layitlow too often. when I do, I try to stay my ass in here. a lot of these cats that be on layitlow are the epitome of homosexuals. What kind of grown ass man follows around another ground ass man just to make negative and disrespectful comments? most of these dudes aint even got cars. and the ones that do are busters. I be on facebook chopping it up where you can have a grown man conversation with people. I will continue to come in the Black Lowrider thread to give updates on my ride and chop it up with yall. stay up yall.. one luv


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1100538
> View attachment 1100546
> View attachment 1100554
> View attachment 1100570
> View attachment 1100578
> View attachment 1100586
> 
> 
> 
> Slow pace progress moving along inch by inch at 1 mile an hour!
> 
> But I am seeing more signs of rehabilitation with each visit.
> 
> I think my baby's release date will be hear soon..


That came out real good


----------



## BlackDawg

The beginning of my thirty-day build!


----------



## Lowridingmike

BlackDawg said:


> The beginning of my thirty-day build!


 DOPE!!!! Can't wait to see! Love the fleetwoods miss mine all the time! Check out this bid @ 5:01 the coupe tryna get it before I busted a hose


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> How yall fellas doing?.. don't come on layitlow too often. when I do, I try to stay my ass in here. a lot of these cats that be on layitlow are the epitome of homosexuals. What kind of grown ass man follows around another ground ass man just to make negative and disrespectful comments? most of these dudes aint even got cars. and the ones that do are busters. I be on facebook chopping it up where you can have a grown man conversation with people. I will continue to come in the Black Lowrider thread to give updates on my ride and chop it up with yall. stay up yall.. one luv


Man you know the testosterone that run's through the veins of asshole's turn's to alcohol in there system.

Thus affecting the part of the brain that is the link to a persons soul. ( Im High)

without a connection to there own soul? They wont be able to process certain trait's or emotions,, 

They have no concept of respect, honesty, dignity,, And most of all Humility ! we are car guys, we are always going to 

have a little boy inside of us (no ****) Well you know that some dude's act the same way that they acted in elementary 

school! Just like some of the childish, Macho, race and gang code of conduct that people are expected to follow 

in the jail's and penitentiary's... Mother fuckers always got to have a Dick Size show down. Always got to be the tough guy.

well you know that some times those guys are snitch's, rapist or worse.. Okay I forgot what I was going to say!

Shit I guess I will crash out now.. Stay up Pure, Im Markie De on face book.. halla if you want..


----------



## BlackDawg

The majority of the bad-apples on this site are uneducated social outcasts who get very little if any respect at all in the real world. They use the internet as an outlet for pent up hormones and frustrations. Some of these same type of cats would become cops if they could for the power of the uniform instead of the respect of charecter. I quit fucking with LIL years agao, mainly check out this and my club's topic for updates.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

BlackDawg said:


> The majority of the bad-apples on this site are uneducated social outcasts who get very little if any respect at all in the real world. They use the internet as an outlet for pent up hormones and frustrations. Some of these same type of cats would become cops if they could for the power of the uniform instead of the respect of charecter. I quit fucking with LIL years agao, mainly check out this and my club's topic for updates.


True indeed, a lot of people out here(In MI) use this Riding shit online as an alternate persona. You would swear that these mfs got all types of pull and what not when really they're NOBODIES. I know a guy right now that posts nothing but pics of other riders cars and acts as if they're his clubs rides. I know other guys that do nothing but front and act like they build rides and they just DON'T. Then you got these guys, that just don't do anything. They probably had a car on spokes or maybe even switches in the late 90s, early 2ks, got hoed and now they wage internet war on ALL of us lol IF you can't come off real, then gtfo. A lot of cats that troll or whatever got caught fakin the fonk now they act like kids. Is what it is. I vibe with my brothas(of course) and homies that I either spend money w or sell to. Thats it.


----------



## 187PURE

Yall homies are right on point. Thats why I only bang with this thread. Yall are some real individuals


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Yall homies are right on point. Thats why I only bang with this thread. Yall are some real individuals


We got one troll on this thread too homie...won't say the name to avoid conflict, but yeah


----------



## payfred

BlackDawg said:


> The majority of the bad-apples on this site are uneducated social outcasts who get very little if any respect at all in the real world. They use the internet as an outlet for pent up hormones and frustrations. Some of these same type of cats would become cops if they could for the power of the uniform instead of the respect of charecter. I quit fucking with LIL years agao, mainly check out this and my club's topic for updates.


So true :worship: :yes:


----------



## bout 73

Thanks for all the great info an im connected with some great guys numbers so now time to get my build umder ways


----------



## Skim

BlackDawg said:


> The beginning of my thirty-day build!


I'll see you in a couple weeks at the Az show is it gonna make it?


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Oh snap 30 day build. 

Still got the 64?


----------



## Ole School 97

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daddy ooo

I never have met any of you young brothers in person. Only online. And for the most part I think most of you homie's are some cool individual's. I got nothing but love for you brothers. And wish you homies the best with your family's and your Lowrider dreams. All you cat is looking real good up in here. Stay low


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> I never have met any of you young brothers in person. Only online. And for the most part I think most of you homie's are some cool individual's. I got nothing but love for you brothers. And wish you homies the best with your family's and your Lowrider dreams. All you cat is looking real good up in here. Stay low


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy ooo said:


> I never have met any of you young brothers in person. Only online. And for the most part I think most of you homie's are some cool individual's. I got nothing but love for you brothers. And wish you homies the best with your family's and your Lowrider dreams. All you cat is looking real good up in here. Stay low


 I have to agree wit this, I'm proud to be a brotha and call you guys my brothas. Always something positive in here men raising their families loving them while building these lows. Ppl like Fred, Skim,Snow,Daddy000, a few others showing top notch rides can be built honestly without selling dope or neglecting their families and that's big. Being prez or Luxurious Louisville that's a big thing I look for in myfriends and members here where a lot of big names unfortunately do alil illegal shit to keep their cars and shops going. The motivation is more than what words can describe. You all's actions speak louder than any words and ya'll might not know but the younger lolo generation is watching... Jus tlike the cats lowriding in the 80's/early mid 90's made it look cool to sell dope and lowride, a lot of ppl did just that and aren't coming home soon even no 20 yrs later ir not in a box. Well when you lead the example of taking care of responsibilities and building these rides out of heart and soul making that look cool the next guys WILL follow suite. If nobody else says it I'll say thank you for being great role models and great individuals as a whole. I can't name a single asshole in our little group even when we cutting up we do it for fun... Great job guys keep it low and keep doing things right the way God intended b/c if you do it right, just like Payfred said "God is good! "


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> I never have met any of you young brothers in person. Only online. And for the most part I think most of you homie's are some cool individual's. I got nothing but love for you brothers. And wish you homies the best with your family's and your Lowrider dreams. All you cat is looking real good up in here. Stay low


Hopefully we'll meet in Vegas this year :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> I have to agree wit this, I'm proud to be a brotha and call you guys my brothas. Always something positive in here men raising their families loving them while building these lows. Ppl like Fred, Skim,Snow,Daddy000, a few others showing top notch rides can be built honestly without selling dope or neglecting their families and that's big. Being prez or Luxurious Louisville that's a big thing I look for in myfriends and members here where a lot of big names unfortunately do alil illegal shit to keep their cars and shops going. The motivation is more than what words can describe. You all's actions speak louder than any words and ya'll might not know but the younger lolo generation is watching... Jus tlike the cats lowriding in the 80's/early mid 90's made it look cool to sell dope and lowride, a lot of ppl did just that and aren't coming home soon even no 20 yrs later ir not in a box. Well when you lead the example of taking care of responsibilities and building these rides out of heart and soul making that look cool the next guys WILL follow suite. If nobody else says it I'll say thank you for being great role models and great individuals as a whole. I can't name a single asshole in our little group even when we cutting up we do it for fun... Great job guys keep it low and keep doing things right the way God intended b/c if you do it right, just like Payfred said "God is good! "


Thanks Mike for the good words homie...funny you mentioned family cause I snapped this pic yesterday. Dippin wit the top down coming from church


----------



## BlackDawg

Skim said:


> I'll see you in a couple weeks at the Az show is it gonna make it?


Yessir! Well that's the plan anyway. FYI, we gotta hook-up on rooms closer to the stadium and will hosting a kic-bac for all the outta-townwrs Friday after move in. 

Victory Inn
1520 N 84th Dr, Tolleson
(623) 936-4667


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Thanks Mike for the good words homie...funny you mentioned family cause I snapped this pic yesterday. Dippin wit the top down coming from church


Aww shit, got him all shined up with the rag peeled back lol.. what the heck was the temperature?


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Thanks Mike for the good words homie...funny you mentioned family cause I snapped this pic yesterday. Dippin wit the top down coming from church


damm ! I like that..





Daddy ooo said:


> I never have met any of you young brothers in person. Only online. And for the most part I think most of you homie's are some cool individual's. I got nothing but love for you brothers. And wish you homies the best with your family's and your Lowrider dreams. All you cat is looking real good up in here. Stay low


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

Daddy ooo said:


> I never have met any of you young brothers in person. Only online. And for the most part I think most of you homie's are some cool individual's. I got nothing but love for you brothers. And wish you homies the best with your family's and your Lowrider dreams. All you cat is looking real good up in here. Stay low


Met me :wave: patna


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Met me :wave: patna


Lol Yeah I've met you and Monstergate. And the both of you homie"s turned out to be real cool brother's.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Thanks Mike for the good words homie...funny you mentioned family cause I snapped this pic yesterday. Dippin wit the top down coming from church


 that 's a nice pic Fred


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> Lol Yeah I've met you and Monstergate. And the both of you homie"s turned out to be real cool brother's.


Don't wanna meet me, I'll ask you a million+ questions about lowriding back in the day. TERRIBLE habit of mine :facepalm:


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Aww shit, got him all shined up with the rag peeled back lol.. what the heck was the temperature?


Actually it was like 73 that day but shit dropped to the 20s real quick after that LMAO


Daddy ooo said:


> that 's a nice pic Fred


Preciate it fam


----------



## regal.1980

This is really this 1st time I've look at this threat. Real brothas in here. Y'all make me proud to be a black lowrider , especially from oklahoma. The of the originally black wall street


----------



## 187PURE

regal.1980 said:


> This is really this 1st time I've look at this threat. Real brothas in here. Y'all make me proud to be a black lowrider , especially from oklahoma. The of the originally black wall street


Welcome brother


----------



## 187PURE

I got a real basic question for yall. What octane gas yall use in your riders? We pulling a lot of weight


----------



## regal.1980

I use 91 octane myself. It's hard to find 93 in Tulsa, OK


----------



## 187PURE

regal.1980 said:


> I use 91 octane myself. It's hard to find 93 in Tulsa, OK


I keep switching between 89 and 91. Now I'm on 93. I'll figure it out one day lol


----------



## regal ryda

regal.1980 said:


> I use 91 octane myself. It's hard to find 93 in Tulsa, OK


I use UNLEADED my car doesnt ask for the higher octane so I give it what it asks for


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Don't wanna meet me, I'll ask you a million+ questions about lowriding back in the day. TERRIBLE habit of mine :facepalm:


 hopefully one day we'll cross paths. It would be great to meet u youngster.


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal.1980 said:


> This is really this 1st time I've look at this threat. Real brothas in here. Y'all make me proud to be a black lowrider , especially from oklahoma. The of the originally black wall street


 Welcome Lowrider


----------



## regal.1980

Daddy ooo said:


> Welcome Lowrider


Thanks Daddy ooo


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal.1980 said:


> Thanks Daddy ooo


 Welcome my brotha. love that 80 was gonna build one before I moved to go to school ended up with a TC.  I use 87 in all mine unless I just feel like gettin it in the rider that day I have noticed 93 lasts longer....


----------



## CadillacTom

Good posts on here, fellas. I'm getting the Caddy ready for the summer.


----------



## BlackDawg

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Don't wanna meet me, I'll ask you a million+ questions about lowriding back in the day. TERRIBLE habit of mine :facepalm:


That's a great habit to have. I try to ask for advice from older cats every change I get because its the real deal coming from folks who have lived and learned!


----------



## regal.1980

Lowridingmike said:


> Welcome my brotha. love that 80 was gonna build one before I moved to go to school ended up with a TC.  I use 87 in all mine unless I just feel like gettin it in the rider that day I have noticed 93 lasts longer....


Thanks homie. That was my 1st lowrider. Now I'm finishing up on my 75 Ragghouse .


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Just spent the past five months searching for parts for my 1973 Chevelle Malibu...finally got the last bit I needed. I knew these cars were rare(due to the one year body style and the lack of reprodcution parta)and parts hard to find but DAMN lol..didn't think it would take five months. Dropping it off at the body shop at the end of the month ..can't wait to have it done. Metal flaked top with patterns, 14'7 tru spokes with three prong knockoff , and a simple lay and play. .70s retro lowrider with a few modern touches.


----------



## Hydrohype

913ryderWYCO said:


> Just spent the past five months searching for parts for my 1973 Chevelle Malibu...finally got the last bit I needed. I knew these cars were rare(due to the one year body style and the lack of reprodcution parta)and parts hard to find but DAMN lol..didn't think it would take five months. Dropping it off at the body shop at the end of the month ..can't wait to have it done. Metal flaked top with patterns, 14'7 tru spokes with three prong knockoff , and a simple lay and play. .70s retro lowrider with a few modern touches.



Dont forget the color bar!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Thanks good brother.. I refuse to be a 50 year old man rolling on chinas :biggrin:


 Dam 187pure I had no ideal you was my age. You've posted recent pic's of yourself and I assumed you was in your late thirty's. You look a lot younger. keep on doing what you doing OG it's working for you. I got by a year lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Dont forget the color bar!:thumbsup:


 you know that's rite. How you been hydro. I know you can't wait to get your ride back. Looks like it's coming good bro.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Dam 187pure I had no ideal you was my age. You've posted recent pic's of yourself and I assumed you was in your late thirty's. You look a lot younger. keep on doing what you doing OG it's working for you. I got by a year lol


Lol It's that thing we call lowriding.. Keeps me well preserved


----------



## 187PURE

46 in May hno:


----------



## payfred

regal.1980 said:


> This is really this 1st time I've look at this threat. Real brothas in here. Y'all make me proud to be a black lowrider , especially from oklahoma. The of the originally black wall street


Come on through homie we be up in here...welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

CadillacTom said:


> Good posts on here, fellas. I'm getting the Caddy ready for the summer.


Put up a couple pics dogg


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Put up a couple pics dogg


The first one is at the Homies shop putting in work and getting her road ready for Detroit and Toronto this summer. The rest are some random pics.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dcntone

CadillacTom said:


> The first one is at the Homies shop putting in work and getting her road ready for Detroit and Toronto this summer. The rest are some random pics.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


TIGHT!


----------



## Daddy ooo

CadillacTom said:


> The first one is at the Homies shop putting in work and getting her road ready for Detroit and Toronto this summer. The rest are some random pics.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Bad ass. Very nice


----------



## regal.1980

So where is all y'all brothas from?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

CadillacTom said:


> The first one is at the Homies shop putting in work and getting her road ready for Detroit and Toronto this summer. The rest are some random pics.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That is a very clean Cadi CT,very nice :thumbsup:.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

regal.1980 said:


> So where is all y'all brothas from?


I call the Central Valley of Cali home.Modesto to be exact.


----------



## regal.1980

Modesto? Ain't that where the janky promoters were from?


----------



## 187PURE

CadillacTom said:


> The first one is at the Homies shop putting in work and getting her road ready for Detroit and Toronto this summer. The rest are some random pics.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I like that. I hope to get mine just as clean


----------



## BlackDawg




----------



## CadillacTom

dcntone said:


> TIGHT!





Daddy ooo said:


> Bad ass. Very nice





MONSTERGATE1 said:


> That is a very clean Cadi CT,very nice :thumbsup:.


Thanks fellas. Got to be right because y'all laid the foundation for us.


----------



## CadillacTom

regal.1980 said:


> So where is all y'all brothas from?


Cleveland.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Kansas City


----------



## Daddy ooo

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks fellas. Got to be right because y'all laid the foundation for us.


 Thanks Cadillac Tom. I've been living this life stlye for 35years with no regret's. You would think that after so many years of doing this that one would tire of it. But from my experience it only gets more intense. You youngster's stay lowriding and one day you'll see what I'm saying. Some of you may already know. I was sentenced to life in this game from the time i took my first cruise in a Low Low so many years ago when I was a very young kid. You can take the man out of a Lowrider but you can never take the Lowrider out of this man. 4 Life homie's


----------



## Daddy ooo

BlackDawg said:


>


 nice pic. This is the school I'm from.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

regal.1980 said:


> Modesto? Ain't that where the janky promoters were from?


Yup lol.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> nice pic. This is the school I'm from.


You and me both Daddy ooo.


----------



## payfred

CadillacTom said:


> The first one is at the Homies shop putting in work and getting her road ready for Detroit and Toronto this summer. The rest are some random pics.Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Tight!!


----------



## regal.1980

913ryderWYCO said:


> Kansas City


That's cool. We getting a car built up there as we speak.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> You and me both Daddy ooo.


 yes sir. How u been gate?


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> yes sir. How u been gate?


Cool Big Dog.Lookin foward to kickin it with you this up coming season.


----------



## CadillacTom

payfred said:


> Tight!!


Thanks Brother Fred!


----------



## cripn8ez

Of anyone in the area lets make Tha Connection and chill yay yay


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

BlackDawg said:


> That's a great habit to have. I try to ask for advice from older cats every change I get because its the real deal coming from folks who have lived and learned!


Thanks, One would assume so, but people get irritated by it easily I can tell. I try to self educate myself as much as I possibly can via layitlow or some local OG's, but they talk just enough to try to sell you some tired ass pumps or something. :facepalm:



regal.1980 said:


> So where is all y'all brothas from?


Born and Raised in Detroit on 6 Mile(LA DOWN) but I moved to the suburbs over the summer(thank God) and this is where I'm STAYING



Daddy ooo said:


> hopefully one day we'll cross paths. It would be great to meet u youngster.


Likewise OG, hopefully we get to chop it up at either Vegas or another West Coast show I attend. Beer and Wings on me



For the sake of not seeming like a lowrider groupie, cheerleader, or even troll I figured I'd contribute.

I went to moms crib(where I keep my rider) once the weather was kinda nice(40 degrees) and worked on it SUN UP to SUN DOWN

































A shot of my brand new 13 Chinas on 520s for the homie 187 :biggrin:









anyways I snatched out EVERYTHING in the trunk. The setup was orginally a 7 Marz to the nose 5 marz to the back with 3 dumps and 4 noids with SHITTY wiring to 4 switches. HORRIBLE. It was also dirty as fuck. I cleaned it up one weak and came back and just gutted it all

How it USED to look








How the trunk looks now

















Im trading off the tanks for some fittings I need and I'm throwing my whammy on. Also, I copped a few water faucet dumps and what not, Idk why, but those bitches make ALL the difference to me lol Now Im on the hunt for another dump and chrome motor instead of my black one. Maybe another black one if I can find it? Also, will new school town car interior bolt in these? Oh yeah, On Feb 24th I turned 21, which is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because lowkey, I'd never think I'd make it this far. By the time I was 16 I'd caught 2 felonies, been shot 5 times and locked up. Now, me and my girl gotta house, I got a REAL job(first ever), in college, and I'm building a lowrider. ***** God is not only REAL, he is a GREAT God. PERIOD.


----------



## regal.1980

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thanks, One would assume so, but people get irritated by it easily I can tell. I try to self educate myself as much as I possibly can via layitlow or some local OG's, but they talk just enough to try to sell you some tired ass pumps or something. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Born and Raised in Detroit on 6 Mile(LA DOWN) but I moved to the suburbs over the summer(thank God) and this is where I'm STAYING
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise OG, hopefully we get to chop it up at either Vegas or another West Coast show I attend. Beer and Wings on me
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of not seeming like a lowrider groupie, cheerleader, or even troll I figured I'd contribute.
> 
> I went to moms crib(where I keep my rider) once the weather was kinda nice(40 degrees) and worked on it SUN UP to SUN DOWN
> 
> View attachment 1118561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118569
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118585
> 
> 
> A shot of my brand new 13 Chinas on 520s for the homie 187 :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 1118625
> 
> 
> anyways I snatched out EVERYTHING in the trunk. The setup was orginally a 7 Marz to the nose 5 marz to the back with 3 dumps and 4 noids with SHITTY wiring to 4 switches. HORRIBLE. It was also dirty as fuck. I cleaned it up one weak and came back and just gutted it all
> 
> How it USED to look
> View attachment 1118593
> 
> 
> How the trunk looks now
> 
> View attachment 1118609
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118617
> 
> 
> Im trading off the tanks for some fittings I need and I'm throwing my whammy on. Also, I copped a few water faucet dumps and what not, Idk why, but those bitches make ALL the difference to me lol Now Im on the hunt for another dump and chrome motor instead of my black one. Maybe another black one if I can find it? Also, will new school town car interior bolt in these? Oh yeah, On Feb 24th I turned 21, which is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because lowkey, I'd never think I'd make it this far. By the time I was 16 I'd caught 2 felonies, been shot 5 times and locked up. Now, me and my girl gotta house, I got a REAL job(first ever), in college, and I'm building a lowrider. ***** God is not only REAL, he is a GREAT God. PERIOD.



Chuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrcccccccch. Now that's a real testimony homie


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thanks, One would assume so, but people get irritated by it easily I can tell. I try to self educate myself as much as I possibly can via layitlow or some local OG's, but they talk just enough to try to sell you some tired ass pumps or something. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Born and Raised in Detroit on 6 Mile(LA DOWN) but I moved to the suburbs over the summer(thank God) and this is where I'm STAYING
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise OG, hopefully we get to chop it up at either Vegas or another West Coast show I attend. Beer and Wings on me
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of not seeming like a lowrider groupie, cheerleader, or even troll I figured I'd contribute.
> 
> I went to moms crib(where I keep my rider) once the weather was kinda nice(40 degrees) and worked on it SUN UP to SUN DOWN
> 
> View attachment 1118561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118569
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118585
> 
> 
> A shot of my brand new 13 Chinas on 520s for the homie 187 :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 1118625
> 
> 
> anyways I snatched out EVERYTHING in the trunk. The setup was orginally a 7 Marz to the nose 5 marz to the back with 3 dumps and 4 noids with SHITTY wiring to 4 switches. HORRIBLE. It was also dirty as fuck. I cleaned it up one weak and came back and just gutted it all
> 
> How it USED to look
> View attachment 1118593
> 
> 
> How the trunk looks now
> 
> View attachment 1118609
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118617
> 
> 
> Im trading off the tanks for some fittings I need and I'm throwing my whammy on. Also, I copped a few water faucet dumps and what not, Idk why, but those bitches make ALL the difference to me lol Now Im on the hunt for another dump and chrome motor instead of my black one. Maybe another black one if I can find it? Also, will new school town car interior bolt in these? Oh yeah, On Feb 24th I turned 21, which is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because lowkey, I'd never think I'd make it this far. By the time I was 16 I'd caught 2 felonies, been shot 5 times and locked up. Now, me and my girl gotta house, I got a REAL job(first ever), in college, and I'm building a lowrider. ***** God is not only REAL, he is a GREAT God. PERIOD.


 man youngster I'm glad you made thru all that. God is good. The progress on your ride is looking good. And judging from your ITG pic's your body works skills are coming along very well. In the long run those skills is going to save you thousands of dollars and make you some dollars as well. Not to mention the pride you'll feel from doing your own work. Keep on doing what you doing youngster.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Cool Big Dog.Lookin foward to kickin it with you this up coming season.


 like wise man. Let me know when something is going down in the valley.


----------



## bout 73

ATM_launitic that's a good model lincoln brother stay with it young brother


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

regal.1980 said:


> Chuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrcccccccch. Now that's a real testimony homie


True indeed! I keep it pushin though homie, got to



Daddy ooo said:


> man youngster I'm glad you made thru all that. God is good. The progress on your ride is looking good. And judging from your ITG pic's your body works skills are coming along very well. In the long run those skills is going to save you thousands of dollars and make you some dollars as well. Not to mention the pride you'll feel from doing your own work. Keep on doing what you doing youngster.


Thanks OG, I'm glad I did too and he DEFINITELY is. I've got a few more plans for the ride before Spring breaks and I appreciate it. I try to practice as much as possible. 



bout 73 said:


> ATM_launitic that's a good model lincoln brother stay with it young brother


Thank you kindly homie, I LOVE this model. Always wanted a white one on white spokes. But the way it is is dope to me.


----------



## Hydrohype

Some visible progress to show tonight..


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thanks, One would assume so, but people get irritated by it easily I can tell. I try to self educate myself as much as I possibly can via layitlow or some local OG's, but they talk just enough to try to sell you some tired ass pumps or something. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Born and Raised in Detroit on 6 Mile(LA DOWN) but I moved to the suburbs over the summer(thank God) and this is where I'm STAYING
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise OG, hopefully we get to chop it up at either Vegas or another West Coast show I attend. Beer and Wings on me
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of not seeming like a lowrider groupie, cheerleader, or even troll I figured I'd contribute.
> 
> I went to moms crib(where I keep my rider) once the weather was kinda nice(40 degrees) and worked on it SUN UP to SUN DOWN
> 
> View attachment 1118561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118569
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118585
> 
> 
> A shot of my brand new 13 Chinas on 520s for the homie 187 :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 1118625
> 
> 
> anyways I snatched out EVERYTHING in the trunk. The setup was orginally a 7 Marz to the nose 5 marz to the back with 3 dumps and 4 noids with SHITTY wiring to 4 switches. HORRIBLE. It was also dirty as fuck. I cleaned it up one weak and came back and just gutted it all
> 
> How it USED to look
> View attachment 1118593
> 
> 
> How the trunk looks now
> 
> View attachment 1118609
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118617
> 
> 
> Im trading off the tanks for some fittings I need and I'm throwing my whammy on. Also, I copped a few water faucet dumps and what not, Idk why, but those bitches make ALL the difference to me lol Now Im on the hunt for another dump and chrome motor instead of my black one. Maybe another black one if I can find it? Also, will new school town car interior bolt in these? Oh yeah, On Feb 24th I turned 21, which is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because lowkey, I'd never think I'd make it this far. By the time I was 16 I'd caught 2 felonies, been shot 5 times and locked up. Now, me and my girl gotta house, I got a REAL job(first ever), in college, and I'm building a lowrider. ***** God is not only REAL, he is a GREAT God. PERIOD.



COOL MAN...


----------



## cripn8ez

Been getting it in

Got me a new loc up maybe i can touch the sky at Connection Picnic



Chevy riding who wit me?


----------



## payfred

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thanks, One would assume so, but people get irritated by it easily I can tell. I try to self educate myself as much as I possibly can via layitlow or some local OG's, but they talk just enough to try to sell you some tired ass pumps or something. :facepalm:Born and Raised in Detroit on 6 Mile(LA DOWN) but I moved to the suburbs over the summer(thank God) and this is where I'm STAYINGLikewise OG, hopefully we get to chop it up at either Vegas or another West Coast show I attend. Beer and Wings on meFor the sake of not seeming like a lowrider groupie, cheerleader, or even troll I figured I'd contribute.I went to moms crib(where I keep my rider) once the weather was kinda nice(40 degrees) and worked on it SUN UP to SUN DOWN
> View attachment 1118561
> View attachment 1118569
> View attachment 1118577
> View attachment 1118585
> A shot of my brand new 13 Chinas on 520s for the homie 187 :biggrin:
> View attachment 1118625
> anyways I snatched out EVERYTHING in the trunk. The setup was orginally a 7 Marz to the nose 5 marz to the back with 3 dumps and 4 noids with SHITTY wiring to 4 switches. HORRIBLE. It was also dirty as fuck. I cleaned it up one weak and came back and just gutted it allHow it USED to look
> View attachment 1118593
> How the trunk looks now
> View attachment 1118609
> View attachment 1118617
> Im trading off the tanks for some fittings I need and I'm throwing my whammy on. Also, I copped a few water faucet dumps and what not, Idk why, but those bitches make ALL the difference to me lol Now Im on the hunt for another dump and chrome motor instead of my black one. Maybe another black one if I can find it? Also, will new school town car interior bolt in these? Oh yeah, On Feb 24th I turned 21, which is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because lowkey, I'd never think I'd make it this far. By the time I was 16 I'd caught 2 felonies, been shot 5 times and locked up. Now, me and my girl gotta house, I got a REAL job(first ever), in college, and I'm building a lowrider. ***** God is not only REAL, he is a GREAT God. PERIOD.


That's what's up young homie keep doing your thang :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1122777
> View attachment 1122785
> View attachment 1122793
> View attachment 1122809
> View attachment 1122825
> View attachment 1122833
> View attachment 1122849
> View attachment 1122865
> Some visible progress to show tonight..


Damn that's gonna be clean! Man I want some hideaways so bad for mine


----------



## cripn8ez

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thanks, One would assume so, but people get irritated by it easily I can tell. I try to self educate myself as much as I possibly can via layitlow or some local OG's, but they talk just enough to try to sell you some tired ass pumps or something. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Born and Raised in Detroit on 6 Mile(LA DOWN) but I moved to the suburbs over the summer(thank God) and this is where I'm STAYING
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise OG, hopefully we get to chop it up at either Vegas or another West Coast show I attend. Beer and Wings on me
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of not seeming like a lowrider groupie, cheerleader, or even troll I figured I'd contribute.
> 
> I went to moms crib(where I keep my rider) once the weather was kinda nice(40 degrees) and worked on it SUN UP to SUN DOWN
> 
> View attachment 1118561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118569
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118577
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118585
> 
> 
> A shot of my brand new 13 Chinas on 520s for the homie 187 :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 1118625
> 
> 
> anyways I snatched out EVERYTHING in the trunk. The setup was orginally a 7 Marz to the nose 5 marz to the back with 3 dumps and 4 noids with SHITTY wiring to 4 switches. HORRIBLE. It was also dirty as fuck. I cleaned it up one weak and came back and just gutted it all
> 
> How it USED to look
> View attachment 1118593
> 
> 
> How the trunk looks now
> 
> View attachment 1118609
> 
> 
> View attachment 1118617
> 
> 
> Im trading off the tanks for some fittings I need and I'm throwing my whammy on. Also, I copped a few water faucet dumps and what not, Idk why, but those bitches make ALL the difference to me lol Now Im on the hunt for another dump and chrome motor instead of my black one. Maybe another black one if I can find it? Also, will new school town car interior bolt in these? Oh yeah, On Feb 24th I turned 21, which is a MAJOR accomplishment for me because lowkey, I'd never think I'd make it this far. By the time I was 16 I'd caught 2 felonies, been shot 5 times and locked up. Now, me and my girl gotta house, I got a REAL job(first ever), in college, and I'm building a lowrider. ***** God is not only REAL, he is a GREAT God. PERIOD.


U getting it homie stay in ur grind loco and if u need any more help text me again lil loc yay yay


----------



## umlolo

Looking good hydo


----------



## umlolo

What's up cripn8ez


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Damn that's gonna be clean! Man I want some hideaways so bad for mine


ha ha ha ha ha thanks Fred.. I agree with you,, the hide aways are not mandatory, but they sure do kick off any 67-68..

Dude I am hella anxious to see what my whip is going to look like all put back together and (SKIRTED DOWN) I never seen it with skirts...


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Been getting it in
> 
> Got me a new loc up maybe i can touch the sky at Connection Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy riding who wit me?



Damm that air looks so crisp and clean... Im diggin those bow tie knock off's.. I got 3 on the glasshouse...


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1122777
> View attachment 1122785
> View attachment 1122793
> View attachment 1122809
> View attachment 1122825
> View attachment 1122833
> View attachment 1122849
> View attachment 1122865
> 
> 
> Some visible progress to show tonight..


 that's looking real good hydro. :thumbsup:






cripn8ez said:


> Been getting it in
> 
> Got me a new loc up maybe i can touch the sky at Connection Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy riding who wit me?


 Looking good snow as always


----------



## regal.1980

cripn8ez said:


> Been getting it in
> 
> Got me a new loc up maybe i can touch the sky at Connection Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy riding who wit me?


Looking good boss


----------



## regal.1980

regal.1980 said:


> Looking good boss


Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal.1980 said:


> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines


 Summer Breeze. That's what's up homie. Nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980

Daddy ooo said:


> Summer Breeze. That's what's up homie. Nice ride. :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. A lot of blood sweat and tears in this one


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1122777
> View attachment 1122785
> View attachment 1122793
> View attachment 1122809
> View attachment 1122825
> View attachment 1122833
> View attachment 1122849
> View attachment 1122865
> 
> 
> Some visible progress to show tonight..


Nice, that Old Man is gettin' DOWN. I sent you a friend request. 



cripn8ez said:


> Been getting it in
> 
> Got me a new loc up maybe i can touch the sky at Connection Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> Chevy riding who wit me?


That's what's up. Clean as usual. 



payfred said:


> That's what's up young homie keep doing your thang :thumbsup:


Thank you kindly homie, I sent you a friend request via FB too!



cripn8ez said:


> U getting it homie stay in ur grind loco and if u need any more help text me again lil loc yay yay


Good lookin out OG, you know Imma stay in touch cuz



regal.1980 said:


> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines


Niiice


----------



## regal.1980

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Nice, that Old Man is gettin' DOWN. I sent you a friend request.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up. Clean as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly homie, I sent you a friend request via FB too!
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin out OG, you know Imma stay in touch cuz
> 
> 
> 
> Niiice


Thanks homie


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> Damm that air looks so crisp and clean... Im diggin those bow tie knock off's.. I got 3 on the glasshouse...


Thanx homie yeah last 2 day have been so good cant do nothing but work on cars if its not ready yet lol yeah i like the bow ties also


----------



## cripn8ez

umlolo said:


> What's up cripn8ez


West up homie how u been? U know me staying busy family n cars lol blessed in both worlds


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> that's looking real good hydro. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good snow as always


Thanx big homie tis the season to b riding hahahha


----------



## cripn8ez

regal.1980 said:


> Looking good boss


Thanx homie i got lil more inches n my loc up and I'm adding more chrome as in comes in the mail i order a lot of things yay yay


----------



## cripn8ez

regal.1980 said:


> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines


Lookin real nice bro yeah i like yellow stands out more to me haha I've always been a blu n yellow fan keep it up bro everyone getting it in i c and 3 hi fives to all....


----------



## cripn8ez

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Nice, that Old Man is gettin' DOWN. I sent you a friend request.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what's up. Clean as usual.
> 
> 
> Thanx loco practice makes perfect and persistence pay....
> Thank you kindly homie, I sent you a friend request via FB too!
> 
> 
> 
> Good lookin out OG, you know Imma stay in touch cuz
> Cool do that man we will get up soon u just keep up the G work...
> 
> 
> Niiice


Thanx homie practice makes perfect and persistence pays..

For show u know anytime fam


----------



## cripn8ez

Well thanx for all the love riders and keep up the passion for them ride and unity brings the community and team work makes the dream work yay yay here is some hood hinges i out on yesterday


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

regal.1980 said:


> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines


:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1122777
> View attachment 1122785
> View attachment 1122793
> View attachment 1122809
> View attachment 1122825
> View attachment 1122833
> View attachment 1122849
> View attachment 1122865
> 
> 
> Some visible progress to show tonight..


----------



## regal.1980

cripn8ez said:


> Well thanx for all the love riders and keep up the passion for them ride and unity brings the community and team work makes the dream work yay yay here is some hood hinges i out on yesterday


I see the ratchet on the ride. Ain't nothing like working on your own shit. Big ups homie


----------



## cripn8ez

regal.1980 said:


> I see the ratchet on the ride. Ain't nothing like working on your own shit. Big ups homie


Oh yeah homie and i took out the interior today to redo headliner and few panels next week the trunk make the piston do the dam thing yay yay thanx man


----------



## Hydrohype

regal.1980 said:


> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin in work!


----------



## regal.1980

Hydrohype said:


> regal.1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin in work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir. Trying to ready. 5 yrs in the making
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

regal.1980 said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir. Trying to ready. 5 yrs in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allot of detail, blood sweat and tears, patents, coin and vision...
> 
> Man sometimes i dont know how people do it? Time just seam's to stand still or lag on and on.
> 
> Unless you got a fine that's due? or an appointment for major dental work? THAT SHIT COME'S AROUND QUICK FAST AND IN A HURRY. Any way the car is tight, I know you look forward to bustin out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

This is from today, right before getting some clear coat.


----------



## Skim

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1128721
> View attachment 1128729
> 
> 
> This is from today, right before getting some clear coat.


Looking good bruh!


----------



## Skim

regal.1980 said:


> Feeling the yellow . Sneak peaks of mines


nice!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1128721
> View attachment 1128729
> 
> 
> This is from today, right before getting some clear coat.


 man that's looking good hydro.


----------



## regal.1980

Hydrohype said:


> regal.1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allot of detail, blood sweat and tears, patents, coin and vision...
> 
> Man sometimes i dont know how people do it? Time just seam's to stand still or lag on and on.
> 
> Unless you got a fine that's due? or an appointment for major dental work? THAT SHIT COME'S AROUND QUICK FAST AND IN A HURRY. Any way the car is tight, I know you look forward to bustin out!
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is virtue . Building my car has been therapy for me. I've went thru a divorce and almost lost it, child support kicking my ass, health issues, trials and tribulations but it help me get thru all the bullshit in life. Lowriders are born not made to me. It's a way of life
Click to expand...


----------



## regal.1980

Skim said:


> nice!


I'm a small fry compared to u skim. I would really like to get it ready for y'all picnic at the lake. Best I've been to thus far. Quality rides and the perfect location. Except my dumb ass parked outside the park listening to my dumb ass homeboy and me and my girl had to walk 10 miles(felt like) to get to the picnic. Next time i will pay the $10 to drive in the park! Lol


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> Looking good bruh!





Daddy ooo said:


> man that's looking good hydro.


Thanks homies ..



regal.1980 said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is virtue . Building my car has been therapy for me. I've went thru a divorce and almost lost it, child support kicking my ass, health issues, trials and tribulations but it help me get thru all the bullshit in life. Lowriders are born not made to me. It's a way of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said my dude, keep your eye's on the prize, you built character, in addition to building some cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got cleared yesterday. so far so good..
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackDawg

Picked me up a lil something last week for the Caddy build. I'd rather put 10K under my hood where you won't see it before I drop a dime on the exterior. Some folks spend all that money on a paint job, but their engine smoking like a Rasta and can't pop their hood at a show! 
Hell the og engine only had 130k miles and ran perfectly, but as long as it was out, it I figured I might as well rebuild it. But once I seen how much it was to rebuild it, I said fuck it and just bought a brand new GM LT1 crate motor straight off the shelf!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

BlackDawg said:


> Picked me up a lil something last week for the Caddy build. I'd rather put 10K under my hood where you won't see it before I drop a dime on the exterior. Some folks spend all that money on a paint job, but their engine smoking like a Rasta and can't pop their hood at a show!
> Hell the og engine only had 130k miles and ran perfectly, but as long as it was out, it I figured I might as well rebuild it. But once I seen how much it was to rebuild it, I said fuck it and just bought a brand new GM LT1 crate motor straight off the shelf!



Nothin wrong with that, the club I was in got mad at the fact that I was looking into performance parts for my ride(first Ford, dk shit abt the motors) I didn't wanna be the guy w a closed hood or needed a jump. I want my shit to run! Good shit homie


----------



## Hydrohype

BlackDawg said:


> Picked me up a lil something last week for the Caddy build. I'd rather put 10K under my hood where you won't see it before I drop a dime on the exterior. Some folks spend all that money on a paint job, but their engine smoking like a Rasta and can't pop their hood at a show!
> Hell the og engine only had 130k miles and ran perfectly, but as long as it was out, it I figured I might as well rebuild it. But once I seen how much it was to rebuild it, I said fuck it and just bought a brand new GM LT1 crate motor straight off the shelf!



Sick shit...Is the Lt1 a vette motor? Is the crate motor complete? do you have to put all the stuff on it, pulley's 
distributor, fan clutch ect? I still fantasize about a nice 383 stroker swap! I wonder how much 1 would cost?


----------



## EastLosRider

HEY HOMIES WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO OUR 4th ANNUAL WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE AND CRUISE TO THE DRIVE INN MOVIES ON MAY 25th CLICK THE LINK FOR DETAILS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ry-whittier-blvd-cruise-drive-inn-movies.html


----------



## Daddy ooo

BlackDawg said:


> Picked me up a lil something last week for the Caddy build. I'd rather put 10K under my hood where you won't see it before I drop a dime on the exterior. Some folks spend all that money on a paint job, but their engine smoking like a Rasta and can't pop their hood at a show!
> Hell the og engine only had 130k miles and ran perfectly, but as long as it was out, it I figured I might as well rebuild it. But once I seen how much it was to rebuild it, I said fuck it and just bought a brand new GM LT1 crate motor straight off the shelf!


 that's what's up homie. I can't lie I've done that before. Candy job closed hood


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks homies ..
> 
> 
> 
> regal.1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said my dude, keep your eye's on the prize, you built character, in addition to building some cars!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1130409
> View attachment 1130417
> View attachment 1130425
> View attachment 1130433
> View attachment 1130441
> 
> 
> Got cleared yesterday. so far so good..
> 
> 
> 
> looking hella wet hyro.homie gettin down
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

regal.1980 said:


> I'm a small fry compared to u skim. I would really like to get it ready for y'all picnic at the lake. Best I've been to thus far. Quality rides and the perfect location. Except my dumb ass parked outside the park listening to my dumb ass homeboy and me and my girl had to walk 10 miles(felt like) to get to the picnic. _*Next time i will pay the $10 to drive in the park!*_ Lol


yeah the city charges that to get into the lake but its $10 per car even if you got 20 people inside it so that was just a little over $3 bucks each! see yall on June 8th!


----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


> Picked me up a lil something last week for the Caddy build. I'd rather put 10K under my hood where you won't see it before I drop a dime on the exterior. Some folks spend all that money on a paint job, but their engine smoking like a Rasta and can't pop their hood at a show!
> Hell the og engine only had 130k miles and ran perfectly, but as long as it was out, it I figured I might as well rebuild it. But once I seen how much it was to rebuild it, I said fuck it and just bought a brand new GM LT1 crate motor straight off the shelf!


That's what the fuck I'm talkin bout!! ****** in the hood was talking a gang of shit about me.. I'm like dogg I dropped a gang of bread on shit you can't see;; I done got a rebuilt tranny, rebuilt my motor, changed the rear (which had to be reinforced, and put swivel balls and new strokes on). Hell, my driveshaft alone was $400.. But you can't tell these guys nothing.. all they worried about is "maaann when you gon' get ya shit painted?".. "maaann you think ya shit gon' be ready by the summer?".. "maaann this-maaann that".. MUTHAFUCKA I'M WORKING ON MY SHIT!! YOU DON'T SEE THE SHIT CAUSE YOU DON'T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT BUILDING A CAR! Get all the greasy work done first.. then worry bout all that pretty shit later.. some ****** are "bass ackwards". One guy was in a rush for ME to put on My new wheels.. I'm like why would I do that and risk getting shop dust and scuffs on them.. smh another guy asked me how much I paid for my 44 moon.. I told him. He like "aw man I wouldn't of paid that much for no sunroof (in his Forest Gump voice).. straight hate and lack of knowlege!


----------



## 187PURE

Shout out to Switchman (Individuals).. Cadillac clean as fuck!


----------



## regal.1980

187PURE said:


> Shout out to Switchman (Individuals).. Cadillac clean as fuck!


U got any pics?


----------



## 187PURE

regal.1980 said:


> U got any pics?


I'll ask him for permission to post it. He's still getting some things together


----------



## BlackDawg

187PURE said:


> That's what the fuck I'm talkin bout!! ****** in the hood was talking a gang of shit about me.. I'm like dogg I dropped a gang of bread on shit you can't see;; I done got a rebuilt tranny, rebuilt my motor, changed the rear (which had to be reinforced, and put swivel balls and new strokes on). Hell, my driveshaft alone was $400.. But you can't tell these guys nothing.. all they worried about is "maaann when you gon' get ya shit painted?".. "maaann you think ya shit gon' be ready by the summer?".. "maaann this-maaann that".. MUTHAFUCKA I'M WORKING ON MY SHIT!! YOU DON'T SEE THE SHIT CAUSE YOU DON'T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT BUILDING A CAR! Get all the greasy work done first.. then worry bout all that pretty shit later.. some ****** are "bass ackwards". One guy was in a rush for ME to put on My new wheels.. I'm like why would I do that and risk getting shop dust and scuffs on them.. smh another guy asked me how much I paid for my 44 moon.. I told him. He like "aw man I wouldn't of paid that much for no sunroof (in his Forest Gump voice).. straight hate and lack of knowlege!



Yessir! Ended up having to rebuild the tranny too. Can't bolt a brand new engine to an already broke-in tranny and not expect the weakest link to give. I may not make it to the show in two weeks but I'll be on the streets soon enough.


----------



## Skim




----------



## regal.1980

Skim said:


>


Gangsta!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


>



No dis-respect homie, but your girl sure do have a pretty booty! 

Cruzzer skirt's cant loose! 58-60..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> No dis-respect homie, but your girl sure do have a pretty booty!
> 
> Cruzzer skirt's cant loose! 58-60..


I second that. Gangsta bitch!!!


----------



## Skim

Haha she got some junk back there


----------



## 187PURE

BlackDawg said:


> Yessir! Ended up having to rebuild the tranny too. Can't bolt a brand new engine to an already broke-in tranny and not expect the weakest link to give. I may not make it to the show in two weeks but I'll be on the streets soon enough.


The streets is where its at :werd:


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


>


That part :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

*ouch*


----------



## regal ryda

that aint yours Is It 187????


----------



## Hydrohype

only got the badge's and trim on this f/r corner of the car. I am going to custom make a corner marker that says 400 to sit as a stock looking replacement for 307 marker..


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1137601
> View attachment 1137609
> View attachment 1137617
> 
> 
> only got the badge's and trim on this f/r corner of the car. I am going to custom make a corner marker that says 400 to sit as a stock looking replacement for 307 marker..


Nice! I just put the 350 on mine the other day! Took off the 327


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Nice! I just put the 350 on mine the other day! Took off the 327


that's right!


----------



## 187PURE

187PURE said:


> *ouch*
> 
> View attachment 1135737


:yessad: my bucket.. It's fixed now.. I hate down time.. Now I can send her to body and paint shop


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

payfred said:


> Nice! I just put the 350 on mine the other day! Took off the 327


That boy WORKIN'


----------



## bout 73

Any one know if Lincoln's 460 motors are good


----------



## bout 73

Any riders near Houston


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1137601
> View attachment 1137609
> View attachment 1137617
> 
> 
> only got the badge's and trim on this f/r corner of the car. I am going to custom make a corner marker that says 400 to sit as a stock looking replacement for 307 marker..


 Hydro I can imagine how nice your car is looking in person bro. Looks like you made the right choice. :thumbsup:



payfred said:


> Nice! I just put the 350 on mine the other day! Took off the 327


 looking good as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> :yessad: my bucket.. It's fixed now.. I hate down time.. Now I can send her to body and paint shop


 Do yo thang main


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Do yo thang main


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Hydro I can imagine how nice your car is looking in person bro. Looks like you made the right choice. :thumbsup:
> 
> looking good as always :thumbsup:


Thanks bro..


View attachment 1140345
View attachment 1140353
View attachment 1140361
View attachment 1140369
View attachment 1140377


I guess my boy decided that some of it needed more treatment, or he went to deep in the wet sanding? either way at this

point, its what ever you say man: GET THIS FUCKER DONE! and dont hit me up for more material! I really do notice a 

Pride this guy is taking in this job..and i am starting to feel like it will reflect that in the end!


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

bout 73 said:


> Any one know if Lincoln's 460 motors are good


460 is a damn good motor as long as you don't care about fuel economy, its a big block and its a workhorse


----------



## Daddy ooo

you would have to be pretty old to remember this place lol


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1143929
> you would have to be pretty old to remember this place lol


Consider me old then cuz I remember them although they were being fazed out when I got my first car in favor of Cragers,Dynasty and Rocket rims.


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1143929
> you would have to be pretty old to remember this place lol


I REMEMBER THESE GUY'S.. SOME SHIT WENT DOWN WITH THEM AND THE LOPEZ BROS./RED'S


----------



## 187PURE

CADDY IS AT THE GLASS SHOP.. $350 FOR THAT BACK GLASS :banghead:


----------



## jbrazy

I owned 2 cars that I never had to do any maitenance on, and they always ran great. My 75 Oldsmobile Toronado with the 455, and my 77 Lincoln with the 460. The 460 drinks alot of petro, but it was bulletproof.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Consider me old then cuz I remember them although they were being fazed out when I got my first car in favor of Cragers,Dynasty and Rocket rims.


 Pretty much in that order. Back then I stayed rolling my supreme's. Until True spoke came out and then the classic's.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1143929
> you would have to be pretty old to remember this place lol



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Took these yesterday. 



























I'l be glad when I can start taking pictures of a completed car..


----------



## regal.1980

Hydrohype said:


> Took these yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1146858
> View attachment 1146874
> View attachment 1146882
> View attachment 1146890
> 
> 
> I'l be glad when I can start taking pictures of a completed car..


Nice!!!!!! In due time brotha. It's a process but well worth it. Atleast with color on it, u can see were your money is going


----------



## Hydrohype

regal.1980 said:


> Nice!!!!!! In due time brotha. It's a process but well worth it. Atleast with color on it, u can see were your money is going


True that.. 
Man I remember the GREAT QUARTER PANEL NIGHTMARE WAR'S of Dec 2013 threw January 2014...



























Yesterday's recon..


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> True that..
> Man I remember the GREAT QUARTER PANEL NIGHTMARE WAR'S of Dec 2013 threw January 2014...
> 
> View attachment 1151402
> View attachment 1151410
> View attachment 1151418
> View attachment 1151426
> 
> 
> Yesterday's recon..


Lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Put the skirts on mine last night & ran it up to the paint shop this morning


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Put the skirts on mine last night & ran it up to the paint shop this morning



Major difference! I cant wait to roll with skirts on!


----------



## bout 73

Erbody lookin good


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Put the skirts on mine last night & ran it up to the paint shop this morning


 looking cool Fred



Hydrohype said:


> Major difference! I cant wait to roll with skirts on! That's what's up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1154866
> View attachment 1154874


----------



## Daddy ooo

man it was cool ass hell seeing my lil Lay it low brothers out in Arizona. That put the icing on my trip. And those pic's on there ride's that they be posting are nothing compared to actually seeing them wow. Hope to see you homie's at the next one


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1156794
> man it was cool ass hell seeing my lil Lay it low brothers out in Arizona. That put the icing on my trip. And those pic's on there ride's that they be posting are nothing compared to actually seeing them wow. Hope to see you homie's at the next one


That's wasup


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Finally found a painter for my Chevelle! Going with a young brother who just opened his shop. He does really good work and he's cutting me a price I can't beat..seriously it's so low I'm giving him a 500$ tip after the job if everything looks as good as promised...He doesn't know that lol.


----------



## regal ryda

My ride at the AZ supershow this past weekend


----------



## CadillacTom

regal ryda said:


> My ride at the AZ supershow this past weekend


Can't beat the color on your Deuce, Homie. Looks great.


----------



## 187PURE

My homie's '4 got painted and is on it's way out the door as mine rolls in the door


----------



## Ole School 97

Something i made for the lincoln coming very soon..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal ryda said:


> My ride at the AZ supershow this past weekend


looks damn good brother I'll be out there with you very soon! NOTHING like dippin a clean ass Impala on z's


----------



## Hydrohype

913ryderWYCO said:


> Finally found a painter for my Chevelle! Going with a young brother who just opened his shop. He does really good work and he's cutting me a price I can't beat..seriously it's so low I'm giving him a 500$ tip after the job if everything looks as good as promised...He doesn't know that lol.


The tip is a real class move..


----------



## Hydrohype

regal ryda said:


> My ride at the AZ supershow this past weekend





Hard ass duce... That M in the window throwing it up with authority!


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> My ride at the AZ supershow this past weekend


 Very nice ride indeed


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> looking cool Fred





Hydrohype said:


> Major difference! I cant wait to roll with skirts on!


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Looking damn good Regal Ryda! :thumbsup:


----------



## graham

187PURE said:


> My homie's '4 got painted and is on it's way out the door as mine rolls in the door
> 
> View attachment 1160058


did he paint over the "283" emblem on the fender?


----------



## 187PURE

graham said:


> did he paint over the "283" emblem on the fender?


looks like it. when I take him mine, everything will be bone


----------



## Hydrohype

mocked up the bumper, it's not really tightened yet.



















I did not like driving the car with no passenger mirror.















Got the hood and painted hinge's on. trying to make sure it is lined up with no rubbing.


----------



## graham

187PURE said:


> looks like it. when I take him mine, everything will be bone


bummer


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looks damn good brother I'll be out there with you very soon! NOTHING like dippin a clean ass Impala on z's


Damn that's you??


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

regal ryda said:


> My ride at the AZ supershow this past weekend


Damn that you??


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

New switch panel FINALLY came in. Hella happy with my purchase. I think it'll look good up under the Nardi :biggrin:











Also, I painted my raw whammy and started on assembling it(don't mind my mismatched motors lol) still need a bunch of fittings, BUT I may have found a nice plug on em :wink: The builds slowly but surely coming together.


----------



## payfred

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 1167394
> 
> 
> New switch panel FINALLY came in. Hella happy with my purchase. I think it'll look good up under the Nardi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1167402
> 
> 
> Also, I painted my raw whammy and started on assembling it(don't mind my mismatched motors lol) still need a bunch of fittings, BUT I may have found a nice plug on em :wink: The builds slowly but surely coming together.


Any of you homies looking for some good quality hoses no matter what the PSI hit up my brother USO-ORLANDO...guaranteed satisfaction wit the quick shipping and best customer service at the best price anywhere...this the link..http://www.layitlow.com/forums/44-hydraulics-air-classifieds/472897-hydraulic-hoses-sale-cheap.html


----------



## regal ryda

payfred said:


> Looking damn good Regal Ryda! :thumbsup:


thanks USO


USO-ORLANDO said:


> Damn that you??


yessir for the time being


----------



## 187PURE

graham said:


> bummer


lol I know right. He usually doesn't do that. When he gets mine this week, I'll have everything off; emblems, moldings, door knobs, etc. Everybody's trying to talk me into keeping the car brown. It's time to give my car a new attitude


----------



## 187PURE

You guys are looking good in here


----------



## 187PURE

Let's protect our thread fellas. We are all for positivity (zero negativity) in this thread


----------



## Lowridingmike

haven't posted much in here lately.. dunno if I showed ya'll this but finally finished juicing my old coupe..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Now time to get back on my own... Extended uppers poking now..


----------



## Lowridingmike

Gotta fix this too, still haven't made it to the bodyshop, its even payed for already just been lazy... Dude ran into my car at the shop while it was still snowy an dnasty out slid right into it..  We got it on tape though


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> haven't posted much in here lately.. dunno if I showed ya'll this but finally finished juicing my old coupe..


Damn homie, I never knew you had this.. that's wassup


----------



## Lowridingmike

187PURE said:


> *ouch*
> 
> View attachment 1135737


 Good God its time for a frame homie!


----------



## Lowridingmike

I don't I sold the body with a shot 4100 in it to my homie for $600, dropped a chromed out 350 in it for him and juiced it for him, and gutted the interior, got the guts out of a fresher newer lac and droppe dem in there. long story short I sold the body cheap and ended up building the whole car anyways. :facepalm: oh well its for a club brother, somebody had to help me out before I suppose. maybe just not as much.. lolz


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> Good God its time for a frame homie!


The frame is fine. The bridge wasn't properly welded to the frame. I got it all squared away now


----------



## 187PURE

Lowridingmike said:


> I don't I sold the body with a shot 4100 in it to my homie for $600, dropped a chromed out 350 in it for him and juiced it for him, and gutted the interior, got the guts out of a fresher newer lac and droppe dem in there. long story short I sold the body cheap and ended up building the whole car anyways. :facepalm: oh well its for a club brother, somebody had to help me out before I suppose. maybe just not as much.. lolz


Good shit.. That's what brotherhood is all about. Keep the cycle going :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

what up brothas


----------



## bout 73

Slim


----------



## 187PURE

what's good Slim


----------



## DJLATIN

187PURE said:


> Wrong thread play boy. We don't do the negativity in this thread. Keep it up with the nonsense and a Mod will get at you. There are other threads in Off Topic for these types of shenanigans.


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

DJLATIN said:


> :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE

Mod please clean this crap before it get's out of hand. We don't welcome the nonsense and immaturity in our thread


----------



## DJLATIN

187PURE said:


> Mod please clean this crap before it get's out of hand. We don't welcome the nonsense and immaturity in our thread


:scrutinize:


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 1167394
> 
> 
> New switch panel FINALLY came in. Hella happy with my purchase. I think it'll look good up under the Nardi :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1167402
> 
> 
> Also, I painted my raw whammy and started on assembling it(don't mind my mismatched motors lol) still need a bunch of fittings, BUT I may have found a nice plug on em :wink: The builds slowly but surely coming together.


 Looking good youngster. Stay at it.


----------



## Daddy ooo

:thumbsup::facepalm:


187PURE said:


> Mod please clean this crap before it get's out of hand. We don't welcome the nonsense and immaturity in our thread


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good youngster. Stay at it.


Preciate it, I'm not gonna bad mouth dude or anything, but I've been going through hell and high water over this damn switch panel lol However, he says on Friday he'll make good on it, so on Friday, we'll see uffin: how you been?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> what up brothas


Big homie slim , what that do my brotherrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Man just spent a grip on shit you don't see lol..but that's how you build it..inside out. New transmission, new heads, rebuilt carb, new tie rods, shocks, springs, bushings, nee door hinges and weather stripping. ..off to the painter in a few weeks.


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> Man just spent a grip on shit you don't see lol..but that's how you build it..inside out. New transmission, new heads, rebuilt carb, new tie rods, shocks, springs, bushings, nee door hinges and weather stripping. ..off to the painter in a few weeks.


That's what I'm talking bout.. turn the key with no hesitation and just roll with no problems.. I always tell a muthafucka it's the inside that counts


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Preciate it, I'm not gonna bad mouth dude or anything, but I've been going through hell and high water over this damn switch panel lol However, he says on Friday he'll make good on it, so on Friday, we'll see uffin: how you been?


 been good man. Just trying to hit some move's


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Somebody get rid of this asshole for good. He's annoying and fucking up the topic


 don't let this coward disturb yo groove homie. All the signs are there fake location fake club. This is the only way this coward can feel tuff. Don't trip it's no telling what this coward will type. He know we can't do shit about it.


----------



## BRADFORD

Daddy ooo said:


> don't let this coward disturb yo groove homie. All the signs are there fake location fake club. This is the only way this coward can feel tuff. Don't trip it's no telling what this coward will type. He know we can't do shit about it.


I just find it hilarious that you **** feel the need to have a topic like this. Why? just curious


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> don't let this coward disturb yo groove homie. All the signs are there fake location fake club. This is the only way this coward can feel tuff. Don't trip it's no telling what this coward will type. He know we can't do shit about it.


True


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> don't let this coward disturb yo groove homie. All the signs are there fake location fake club. This is the only way this coward can feel tuff. Don't trip it's no telling what this coward will type. He know we can't do shit about it.


Period. and I ain't mad at ya. I'm tryna shake any trees possible and make moves lol. We got a few warm days out here so I SHOULD be workin on my ride. But I'm so damn tired from school and work that I can't drive an hour out to put in work.


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> haven't posted much in here lately.. dunno if I showed ya'll this but finally finished juicing my old coupe..


Look's good Mike.. got any close up's of the trunk?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

BRADFORD said:


> I just find it hilarious that you **** feel the need to have a topic like this. Why? just curious


If you're seeking male attention they have a section in craigslist for guys such as yourself.


----------



## 187PURE

913ryderWYCO said:


> If you're seeking male attention they have a section in craigslist for guys such as yourself.


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

BRADFORD said:


> I just find it hilarious that you **** feel the need to have a topic like this. Why? just curious


chill breh before the black panther party gets you. otherwise this paisa will zap you with a banizowey.


----------



## 187PURE

DJLATIN said:


> chill breh before the black panther party gets you. otherwise this paisa will zap you with a banizowey.


:twak::rofl:


----------



## payfred

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN

187PURE said:


> :twak::rofl:


:x:


----------



## morpheus

Major S/O to all the bro's in this thread from Ghetto Boyz south C.C in atlanta ga. Been readimg this thread for the last few days and i gotta say you guys are real inspiring. Keep up the work!! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

bout 73 said:


> Slim





187PURE said:


> what's good Slim





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Big homie slim , what that do my brotherrrrrrrrrrrrrr


just chillin been doing a lil work on the 57......noithin worth sharing but I will when the time is right......i see you guys in here holding it down


----------



## Daddy ooo

morpheus said:


> Major S/O to all the bro's in this thread from Ghetto Boyz south C.C in atlanta ga. Been readimg this thread for the last few days and i gotta say you guys are real inspiring. Keep up the work!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Welcome Morheus we just be in here encouraging and motivating any Lowrider that come thru this thread Black, Brown, white etc. You show love you get love in return. Stay Ridin


----------



## payfred

morpheus said:


> Major S/O to all the bro's in this thread from Ghetto Boyz south C.C in atlanta ga. Been readimg this thread for the last few days and i gotta say you guys are real inspiring. Keep up the work!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Word up homie welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIP LIL DULO, STYLITICS CC


----------



## Daddy ooo

64 CRAWLING said:


> RIP LIL DULO, STYLITICS CC


 God Bless. RIP my Lowrider brother


----------



## Skim

Gangster from majestics compton documentary

http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentary
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


 I love that


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentary
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


cool lil documentary


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentary
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


Love it.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentary
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


 Very cool. Well done


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentaryhttp://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


I could listen to that dude talk all day...he's what made Sunday Driver so good. Thanks for sharing that homie


----------



## TrueOGcadi

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentary
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


that was cool1


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> Gangster from majestics compton documentary
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/2014/4/luke-monaghan-profiles-1980s-la-kingpin-baby-gangster


that was dope. .especially speaking on the quality standards for his club. ."no half ass shit."


----------



## cobrakarate

913ryderWYCO said:


> that was dope. .especially speaking on the quality standards for his club. ."no half ass shit."


 hey is this going to be a dvd release. just askin.


----------



## 187PURE

cobrakarate said:


> hey is this going to be a dvd release. just askin.


Heard something in the air about a Sunday Driver 2


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey yall.. It's been a trippy couple of days.... 

I have been typing my ass off, just running my mouth on fb and shit.. Got some coochie friday after noon from this 28 year old chocolate bunny that I have been wanting to get for about 8 years now... I got with her a few times in the past when she barely turned 18... the il-na na was good than a mother fucker back then.. and she was hella down to lowride..I will never forget way back then, One day i had pre-cut all these blue straw's for the long part of my spokes on the g-house.

And she wanted to roll with me that day, I told her we got to put these straw's on my shit.. and then get on freeway to see if they stay on? To my surprise that girl got on her hands and knee's and helped my put them straw's on 1 by 1..

Now if yall know anything about pacoima Ca. females? you would know that this is rare for two reasons.

1. pacoima girls ( especially young n. black ) have an attitude, and dont give a fuck about dippin in some old guys car..

2. Most of black pacoima under the age of 40 is on the Piru/thang. so they would object and be talking shit about my choice
in color for my spokes... (Im not banging, and i was'nt back then) But I wont let the neighborhood dictate my affiliation...

anyway a nikka was real shocked and surprised when I started to bite this black girls big ole booty the other day and she did not stop me? Damm now we talking, baby is gonna give me some! yea it was that fire! 8 years and 1 baby later her stuff got better just like i knew it would.. But----yes there is a but--- 

This chick does not work, and she is a serious bud head now.. I mean she could smoke a mothe fucka out of house and home.. I cant afford to be a boyfriend to this chick. but I dont think she is trying to be anybodys girl friend. she just smokes and takes bus's from the valley to LA to see her friends..and prop some other bud head, city dude's that's sprung on her too..

So fuck it.. I may not be able to keep this girl.. wake up in the pussy a few days out of the week. hell she may not give me no more any time soon.. But fuck it.. she is down to ride. I dont like dippin alone... and she got that bomb keeper cock, that I might get every blue moon.. so yea i am sure she will be shot gun and in some pictures on hear in the near future!

Saturday I took out my glasshouse,, so dirty you could not see out of the windshield. but it felt good rollin and my home girl (whom I have known for about 2 years, never fucked, never even talked about it) saw my caprice for the first time and she loved it... I asked her would she be willing to take pictures maybe a video next to my car even though it is dirty ass fuck? man as soon as i said that, she lifted her leg's in broad daylight in the front seat of my car and got ass hole naked while we were northbound of foothill blvd.. fuck it I pulled into the industrial park.. and few doors down from the hang out of Premeros car club.. and we got out the car and she put on some heals and i started rolling film and talking dirty! 

I still have to edit and post it and all that shit.... then when we were leaving I pulled up on the premeros SA homie's
and had ole girl jump out of the car and start flashing them...lol as they came toward us to get some more? 
we boned out.. them nigg's is hot at me now... but that shit was fun.. me and ole girl have much to talk about the next time we get some privacy! 





















Oh yea and I brought the 68 home sunday night.. it was sapposed to be friday but it kept going over until the next day.

there is still much to be done.. I was in garage to midnight monday morning trying to work out all the bug's..it's drive-able but at all Crenshaw worthy.. My transmission does shift,, but my linkage is still temperamental.. if I punch the car? it will throw itself into neutral.. I have to baby it, to get up hill's or through a light from a stopped position..

Damm and Sunday, the driver window in the glasshouse decided that it no longer want's to roll up. and the same day the maxima driver side window motor decided it wanted to do the same thing! so now I got to address that shit..

Hey its all good right? Yea I have'nt checked the thing with Gangster yet.. But that's my dude.. I last spoke to him and twinn about year ago. when I first brought the 68 to LA... I will always have love the M. 
Man one of my best memory's is when Compton took me with them to AZ.. it was a trip.. I miss Buffalo the most. He was the hardest on me. (like a gunny would be to a new recruit) Or that ole wise shot caller you find in any prison that nobody fuck's with... That's Buffalo Bob all day!.. I am flattered when ever a club ask me ride with them join!
And it aint easy to tell them no thank you, the truth is I may never have enough financial stability to be a Majestic again. But until I do? I cant see any plaque in my window that dont start with M.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Hey yall.. It's been a trippy couple of days....
> 
> I have been typing my ass off, just running my mouth on fb and shit.. Got some coochie friday after noon from this 28 year old chocolate bunny that I have been wanting to get for about 8 years now... I got with her a few times in the past when she barely turned 18... the il-na na was good than a mother fucker back then.. and she was hella down to lowride..I will never forget way back then, One day i had pre-cut all these blue straw's for the long part of my spokes on the g-house.
> 
> And she wanted to roll with me that day, I told her we got to put these straw's on my shit.. and then get on freeway to see if they stay on? To my surprise that girl got on her hands and knee's and helped my put them straw's on 1 by 1..
> 
> Now if yall know anything about pacoima Ca. females? you would know that this is rare for two reasons.
> 
> 1. pacoima girls ( especially young n. black ) have an attitude, and dont give a fuck about dippin in some old guys car..
> 
> 2. Most of black pacoima under the age of 40 is on the Piru/thang. so they would object and be talking shit about my choice
> in color for my spokes... (Im not banging, and i was'nt back then) But I wont let the neighborhood dictate my affiliation...
> 
> anyway a nikka was real shocked and surprised when I started to bite this black girls big ole booty the other day and she did not stop me? Damm now we talking, baby is gonna give me some! yea it was that fire! 8 years and 1 baby later her stuff got better just like i knew it would.. But----yes there is a but---
> 
> This chick does not work, and she is a serious bud head now.. I mean she could smoke a mothe fucka out of house and home.. I cant afford to be a boyfriend to this chick. but I dont think she is trying to be anybodys girl friend. she just smokes and takes bus's from the valley to LA to see her friends..and prop some other bud head, city dude's that's sprung on her too..
> 
> So fuck it.. I may not be able to keep this girl.. wake up in the pussy a few days out of the week. hell she may not give me no more any time soon.. But fuck it.. she is down to ride. I dont like dippin alone... and she got that bomb keeper cock, that I might get every blue moon.. so yea i am sure she will be shot gun and in some pictures on hear in the near future!
> 
> Saturday I took out my glasshouse,, so dirty you could not see out of the windshield. but it felt good rollin and my home girl (whom I have known for about 2 years, never fucked, never even talked about it) saw my caprice for the first time and she loved it... I asked her would she be willing to take pictures maybe a video next to my car even though it is dirty ass fuck? man as soon as i said that, she lifted her leg's in broad daylight in the front seat of my car and got ass hole naked while we were northbound of foothill blvd.. fuck it I pulled into the industrial park.. and few doors down from the hang out of Premeros car club.. and we got out the car and she put on some heals and i started rolling film and talking dirty!
> 
> I still have to edit and post it and all that shit.... then when we were leaving I pulled up on the premeros SA homie's
> and had ole girl jump out of the car and start flashing them...lol as they came toward us to get some more?
> we boned out.. them nigg's is hot at me now... but that shit was fun.. me and ole girl have much to talk about the next time we get some privacy!
> 
> View attachment 1184482
> View attachment 1184498
> View attachment 1184506
> 
> 
> Oh yea and I brought the 68 home sunday night.. it was sapposed to be friday but it kept going over until the next day.
> 
> there is still much to be done.. I was in garage to midnight monday morning trying to work out all the bug's..it's drive-able but at all Crenshaw worthy.. My transmission does shift,, but my linkage is still temperamental.. if I punch the car? it will throw itself into neutral.. I have to baby it, to get up hill's or through a light from a stopped position..
> 
> Damm and Sunday, the driver window in the glasshouse decided that it no longer want's to roll up. and the same day the maxima driver side window motor decided it wanted to do the same thing! so now I got to address that shit..
> 
> Hey its all good right? Yea I have'nt checked the thing with Gangster yet.. But that's my dude.. I last spoke to him and twinn about year ago. when I first brought the 68 to LA... I will always have love the M.
> Man one of my best memory's is when Compton took me with them to AZ.. it was a trip.. I miss Buffalo the most. He was the hardest on me. (like a gunny would be to a new recruit) Or that ole wise shot caller you find in any prison that nobody fuck's with... That's Buffalo Bob all day!.. I am flattered when ever a club ask me ride with them join!
> And it aint easy to tell them no thank you, the truth is I may never have enough financial stability to be a Majestic again. But until I do? I cant see any plaque in my window that dont start with M.
> 
> View attachment 1184554
> View attachment 1184562
> View attachment 1184578
> View attachment 1184594
> View attachment 1184602
> 
> View attachment 1184610
> View attachment 1184618


I love it when you tell a story of one of your adventure's. Soulds like you had a great Low rider day homie. I have a thing for chocolate sista too. Man your vert came out bad ass. Thanks for sharing my Brotha.


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Hey yall.. It's been a trippy couple of days....
> 
> I have been typing my ass off, just running my mouth on fb and shit.. Got some coochie friday after noon from this 28 year old chocolate bunny that I have been wanting to get for about 8 years now... I got with her a few times in the past when she barely turned 18... the il-na na was good than a mother fucker back then.. and she was hella down to lowride..I will never forget way back then, One day i had pre-cut all these blue straw's for the long part of my spokes on the g-house.
> 
> And she wanted to roll with me that day, I told her we got to put these straw's on my shit.. and then get on freeway to see if they stay on? To my surprise that girl got on her hands and knee's and helped my put them straw's on 1 by 1..
> 
> Now if yall know anything about pacoima Ca. females? you would know that this is rare for two reasons.
> 
> 1. pacoima girls ( especially young n. black ) have an attitude, and dont give a fuck about dippin in some old guys car..
> 
> 2. Most of black pacoima under the age of 40 is on the Piru/thang. so they would object and be talking shit about my choice
> in color for my spokes... (Im not banging, and i was'nt back then) But I wont let the neighborhood dictate my affiliation...
> 
> anyway a nikka was real shocked and surprised when I started to bite this black girls big ole booty the other day and she did not stop me? Damm now we talking, baby is gonna give me some! yea it was that fire! 8 years and 1 baby later her stuff got better just like i knew it would.. But----yes there is a but---
> 
> This chick does not work, and she is a serious bud head now.. I mean she could smoke a mothe fucka out of house and home.. I cant afford to be a boyfriend to this chick. but I dont think she is trying to be anybodys girl friend. she just smokes and takes bus's from the valley to LA to see her friends..and prop some other bud head, city dude's that's sprung on her too..
> 
> So fuck it.. I may not be able to keep this girl.. wake up in the pussy a few days out of the week. hell she may not give me no more any time soon.. But fuck it.. she is down to ride. I dont like dippin alone... and she got that bomb keeper cock, that I might get every blue moon.. so yea i am sure she will be shot gun and in some pictures on hear in the near future!
> 
> Saturday I took out my glasshouse,, so dirty you could not see out of the windshield. but it felt good rollin and my home girl (whom I have known for about 2 years, never fucked, never even talked about it) saw my caprice for the first time and she loved it... I asked her would she be willing to take pictures maybe a video next to my car even though it is dirty ass fuck? man as soon as i said that, she lifted her leg's in broad daylight in the front seat of my car and got ass hole naked while we were northbound of foothill blvd.. fuck it I pulled into the industrial park.. and few doors down from the hang out of Premeros car club.. and we got out the car and she put on some heals and i started rolling film and talking dirty!
> 
> I still have to edit and post it and all that shit.... then when we were leaving I pulled up on the premeros SA homie's
> and had ole girl jump out of the car and start flashing them...lol as they came toward us to get some more?
> we boned out.. them nigg's is hot at me now... but that shit was fun.. me and ole girl have much to talk about the next time we get some privacy!
> 
> View attachment 1184482
> View attachment 1184498
> View attachment 1184506
> 
> 
> Oh yea and I brought the 68 home sunday night.. it was sapposed to be friday but it kept going over until the next day.
> 
> there is still much to be done.. I was in garage to midnight monday morning trying to work out all the bug's..it's drive-able but at all Crenshaw worthy.. My transmission does shift,, but my linkage is still temperamental.. if I punch the car? it will throw itself into neutral.. I have to baby it, to get up hill's or through a light from a stopped position..
> 
> Damm and Sunday, the driver window in the glasshouse decided that it no longer want's to roll up. and the same day the maxima driver side window motor decided it wanted to do the same thing! so now I got to address that shit..
> 
> Hey its all good right? Yea I have'nt checked the thing with Gangster yet.. But that's my dude.. I last spoke to him and twinn about year ago. when I first brought the 68 to LA... I will always have love the M.
> Man one of my best memory's is when Compton took me with them to AZ.. it was a trip.. I miss Buffalo the most. He was the hardest on me. (like a gunny would be to a new recruit) Or that ole wise shot caller you find in any prison that nobody fuck's with... That's Buffalo Bob all day!.. I am flattered when ever a club ask me ride with them join!
> And it aint easy to tell them no thank you, the truth is I may never have enough financial stability to be a Majestic again. But until I do? I cant see any plaque in my window that dont start with M.
> 
> View attachment 1184554
> View attachment 1184562
> View attachment 1184578
> View attachment 1184594
> View attachment 1184602
> 
> View attachment 1184610
> View attachment 1184618


Damn she looks like a good time :worship: and both the rides are looking bad ass homie


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider




----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Hydrohype said:


> Hey yall.. It's been a trippy couple of days....
> 
> I have been typing my ass off, just running my mouth on fb and shit.. Got some coochie friday after noon from this 28 year old chocolate bunny that I have been wanting to get for about 8 years now... I got with her a few times in the past when she barely turned 18... the il-na na was good than a mother fucker back then.. and she was hella down to lowride..I will never forget way back then, One day i had pre-cut all these blue straw's for the long part of my spokes on the g-house.
> 
> And she wanted to roll with me that day, I told her we got to put these straw's on my shit.. and then get on freeway to see if they stay on? To my surprise that girl got on her hands and knee's and helped my put them straw's on 1 by 1..
> 
> Now if yall know anything about pacoima Ca. females? you would know that this is rare for two reasons.
> 
> 1. pacoima girls ( especially young n. black ) have an attitude, and dont give a fuck about dippin in some old guys car..
> 
> 2. Most of black pacoima under the age of 40 is on the Piru/thang. so they would object and be talking shit about my choice
> in color for my spokes... (Im not banging, and i was'nt back then) But I wont let the neighborhood dictate my affiliation...
> 
> anyway a nikka was real shocked and surprised when I started to bite this black girls big ole booty the other day and she did not stop me? Damm now we talking, baby is gonna give me some! yea it was that fire! 8 years and 1 baby later her stuff got better just like i knew it would.. But----yes there is a but---
> 
> This chick does not work, and she is a serious bud head now.. I mean she could smoke a mothe fucka out of house and home.. I cant afford to be a boyfriend to this chick. but I dont think she is trying to be anybodys girl friend. she just smokes and takes bus's from the valley to LA to see her friends..and prop some other bud head, city dude's that's sprung on her too..
> 
> So fuck it.. I may not be able to keep this girl.. wake up in the pussy a few days out of the week. hell she may not give me no more any time soon.. But fuck it.. she is down to ride. I dont like dippin alone... and she got that bomb keeper cock, that I might get every blue moon.. so yea i am sure she will be shot gun and in some pictures on hear in the near future!
> 
> Saturday I took out my glasshouse,, so dirty you could not see out of the windshield. but it felt good rollin and my home girl (whom I have known for about 2 years, never fucked, never even talked about it) saw my caprice for the first time and she loved it... I asked her would she be willing to take pictures maybe a video next to my car even though it is dirty ass fuck? man as soon as i said that, she lifted her leg's in broad daylight in the front seat of my car and got ass hole naked while we were northbound of foothill blvd.. fuck it I pulled into the industrial park.. and few doors down from the hang out of Premeros car club.. and we got out the car and she put on some heals and i started rolling film and talking dirty!
> 
> I still have to edit and post it and all that shit.... then when we were leaving I pulled up on the premeros SA homie's
> and had ole girl jump out of the car and start flashing them...lol as they came toward us to get some more?
> we boned out.. them nigg's is hot at me now... but that shit was fun.. me and ole girl have much to talk about the next time we get some privacy!
> 
> View attachment 1184482
> View attachment 1184498
> View attachment 1184506
> 
> 
> Oh yea and I brought the 68 home sunday night.. it was sapposed to be friday but it kept going over until the next day.
> 
> there is still much to be done.. I was in garage to midnight monday morning trying to work out all the bug's..it's drive-able but at all Crenshaw worthy.. My transmission does shift,, but my linkage is still temperamental.. if I punch the car? it will throw itself into neutral.. I have to baby it, to get up hill's or through a light from a stopped position..
> 
> Damm and Sunday, the driver window in the glasshouse decided that it no longer want's to roll up. and the same day the maxima driver side window motor decided it wanted to do the same thing! so now I got to address that shit..
> 
> Hey its all good right? Yea I have'nt checked the thing with Gangster yet.. But that's my dude.. I last spoke to him and twinn about year ago. when I first brought the 68 to LA... I will always have love the M.
> Man one of my best memory's is when Compton took me with them to AZ.. it was a trip.. I miss Buffalo the most. He was the hardest on me. (like a gunny would be to a new recruit) Or that ole wise shot caller you find in any prison that nobody fuck's with... That's Buffalo Bob all day!.. I am flattered when ever a club ask me ride with them join!
> And it aint easy to tell them no thank you, the truth is I may never have enough financial stability to be a Majestic again. But until I do? I cant see any plaque in my window that dont start with M.
> 
> View attachment 1184554
> View attachment 1184562
> View attachment 1184578
> View attachment 1184594
> View attachment 1184602
> 
> View attachment 1184610
> View attachment 1184618


Looking good out there my guy, diggin thouse hindeaways an skrits on that 68.


----------



## Hydrohype

Thanks you guys.. cant wait to get out there and feel that Stand out in crowd feeling when you dip.

THANK FOR PUTTIN UP WITH THE BLA BLA BLA that I do some times..

{for me} typing is like a way of talking, without people being able to interrupt your sentence! 

They read what you say, Or not... They like what you say, ...Or not.. BUT THEY CANT FUCKIN INTERRUPT YOU!

Which brings me to another story! lol 

{Some of yall shot caller ballers prob cant relate to this because when yall talk? people listen like Merrill Lynch }

Any way have any of yall ever been to a car show, and while your making your way around, someone ask's you

: So what are going to do to your car next: And then you start to answer and right in the middle of your sentence,

you notice the person aint even paying attention, they looking somewhere else, or they interrupt you by talking to someone 

else on some whole other shit! (Im like damm) tough crowed Markie, from now on keep everything to a two word and 

one grunt minimum so I dont embarrass my self any further.. 

(So Homie what are going to do with that glass house?)...... My new reply below....

Smoke, bITCH'S good when moon turn blue like car they give me some. me no do beer, still like chrome on spoke.

Markie smell meat..food good emmm.. Alright loco good seeing homie, tell the rest of them fool's I said: what's up!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks you guys.. cant wait to get out there and feel that Stand out in crowd feeling when you dip.
> 
> THANK FOR PUTTIN UP WITH THE BLA BLA BLA that I do some times..
> 
> {for me} typing is like a way of talking, without people being able to interrupt your sentence!
> 
> They read what you say, Or not... They like what you say, ...Or not.. BUT THEY CANT FUCKIN INTERRUPT YOU!
> 
> Which brings me to another story! lol
> 
> {Some of yall shot caller ballers prob cant relate to this because when yall talk? people listen like Merrill Lynch }
> 
> Any way have any of yall ever been to a car show, and while your making your way around, someone ask's you
> 
> : So what are going to do to your car next: And then you start to answer and right in the middle of your sentence,
> 
> you notice the person aint even paying attention, they looking somewhere else, or they interrupt you by talking to someone
> 
> else on some whole other shit! (Im like damm) tough crowed Markie, from now on keep everything to a two word and
> 
> one grunt minimum so I dont embarrass my self any further..
> 
> (So Homie what are going to do with that glass house?)...... My new reply below....
> 
> Smoke, bITCH'S good when moon turn blue like car they give me some. me no do beer, still like chrome on spoke.
> 
> Markie smell meat..food good emmm.. Alright loco good seeing homie, tell the rest of them fool's I said: what's up!


 lol you got a cool since of humor homie. Not all guys but most homie's if your not talking about there ride or project they ain't really trying to listen about yo shit. I don't give a fuck if you working on a pinto I'll give you my full attention because that's the school I came from.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

What's good brothers. Putting in work on my Chevelle and school. I'm two classes away from my graduate degree (MBA) with a focus in project management from UMKC..and the Chevelle is going to the body shop as soon as my mechanic finishes up. Hope everyone has a blessed easter.


----------



## Daddy ooo

913ryderWYCO said:


> What's good brothers. Putting in work on my Chevelle and school. I'm two classes away from my graduate degree (MBA) with a focus in project management from UMKC..and the Chevelle is going to the body shop as soon as my mechanic finishes up. Hope everyone has a blessed easter.


 Thats great young man. You should be very proud of yourself. Congrat's


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

913ryderWYCO said:


> What's good brothers. Putting in work on my Chevelle and school. I'm two classes away from my graduate degree (MBA) with a focus in project management from UMKC..and the Chevelle is going to the body shop as soon as my mechanic finishes up. Hope everyone has a blessed easter.


Shouts out to lowriders seeking a college education!!!


----------



## plague

913ryderWYCO said:


> What's good brothers. Putting in work on my Chevelle and school. I'm two classes away from my graduate degree (MBA) with a focus in project management from UMKC..and the Chevelle is going to the body shop as soon as my mechanic finishes up. Hope everyone has a blessed easter.


That's real good and something to be proud of, anytime you can futher yourself bye learning more umkc is in the heart of the city good school


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Thanks everyone. It's always good to show stereotypes aren't always true .


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> lol you got a cool since of humor homie. Not all guys but most homie's if your not talking about there ride or project they ain't really trying to listen about yo shit. I don't give a fuck if you working on a pinto I'll give you my full attention because that's the school I came from.



(you know what im saying) Aint nothing like LOVE AND LAUGHTER..






















thurs got both window's fixed on the daily and the g-house.. and fucked with the linkage on the 68 some more.. 

I told my mechanic that I think the tranny itself wants to slip and not just the linkage.. I wished i was wrong. 

But it does slip.. i drive it on the high way. i just have to baby it when i go from a dead stop to forward, 

I was sapposed to go back yesterday for another buff job and some aligning. but I got out to late so now it wont get detailed until Monday.. I am hella contemplating going to a show and to crenshaw tomorrow! I will try to get something done today.. I think the car is freeway safe.. except for the fact that the front tires are balding on the inside..(gee that never happens on 68) lol.. I should have looked at the tread when the tires was off the car. I would have told the guy to swap out the fronts to back.. But yea, I dont look foward to washing or detailing shit. but whenever i pull off the block in a chevy? I end up not wanting to go back home! (because of the car not the Booty) But Lord have mercy on us all! HOW MUCH BETTER A GOOD BOOTY CAN MAKE A CRUZZ EXPERIENCE!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daaauuuummm.


----------



## plague

I know man these guys are macks, I ain't been a playa since the 70's


----------



## plague

Good reading and very nice pictures


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> (you know what im saying) Aint nothing like LOVE AND LAUGHTER..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1187818
> View attachment 1187826
> View attachment 1187842
> 
> 
> thurs got both window's fixed on the daily and the g-house.. and fucked with the linkage on the 68 some more..
> 
> I told my mechanic that I think the tranny itself wants to slip and not just the linkage.. I wished i was wrong.
> 
> But it does slip.. i drive it on the high way. i just have to baby it when i go from a dead stop to forward,
> 
> I was sapposed to go back yesterday for another buff job and some aligning. but I got out to late so now it wont get detailed until Monday.. I am hella contemplating going to a show and to crenshaw tomorrow! I will try to get something done today.. I think the car is freeway safe.. except for the fact that the front tires are balding on the inside..(gee that never happens on 68) lol.. I should have looked at the tread when the tires was off the car. I would have told the guy to swap out the fronts to back.. But yea, I dont look foward to washing or detailing shit. but whenever i pull off the block in a chevy? I end up not wanting to go back home! (because of the car not the Booty) But Lord have mercy on us all! HOW MUCH BETTER A GOOD BOOTY CAN MAKE A CRUZZ EXPERIENCE!
> View attachment 1187946


I wouldn't even pull out. I'd just stay in there like aaaaaaahhhshiiitt! We together now


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> I wouldn't even pull out. I'd just stay in there like aaaaaaahhhshiiitt! We together now


ha ha ha ha ha ha... I can relate! 

yesterday I rinsed off the 8 at about 5: oclock last night.. so by 7:00 I am done with dinner and the car is wiped down and now there is no place to go and i dont want to go home.. 

So yea I burned a bunch of gas and went no place, in this boring ass Valley..

I will be in LA sometime this after noon... Happy Easter You guys!


























Some 68's have that one square remote mirror on the driver door! 

I really have not seen a match to that mirror for the passenger side. 

I started to replace the driver side door mirror with a round one so i could have a matching 

set.. But I have been looking at 69 mirror's for a while, I knew they would not be a

match. But I thought they were similar enough for me to get away with!

I am glad i did, I am diggin this 69 mirror on the right side!


----------



## cobrakarate

Watching the Documentary on Gansta and Young Hogg made me really think about how much I love Lowridin. I remember first seeing it when my Mom took with her to see Cheech and Chong next movie in 1980 but then later I thought about Chico and the man in the late 70's had one too. But I know what got me to catch the fever was the fact that I was a breakdancer and saw Breakin 2 and the No parkin on the dancefloor video. I was like where can I get that??? Later in 88 I was 19 and into mini truckin and one of my homies said "Cobra, I could see you looking better in a 64 impala" Way back then I was like-Those cars those old ladies here are selling for $500. And yes they were that cheap in 88. The next year I had a 76 Grand Prix from my uncle and the first thing I did was go and buy a brand new set up. People were trying to get me to buy the same used set up that was being sold over and over here where I live in Waco tx. lol I got front, back and side to side from Low Joes in Ft Worth. shinny brand new, black tanks, Fenner Gold Motors. There were no such thing as deep cups, pancake switches, (we had to hold two UP switches at the same time to pancake) no battery racks. We use clamps for a ground. lol really. I rode on Cragers wheels. T-tops and tilt steering wheel. I thought I was the man. Got back into town (switches were done in Austin) and I just got clowned. Brothas here were not into lolos at all. No rap videos were out then and they let me have it. Why have a car go up and down??? but I told them -- One day this stuff will be everywhere. But again they laughed. My car didn't hop, wasn't painted with a beautiful candy or pearl, didn't have Daytons, but I was Lowridin. Little did I know way back then that I would later become close friends with every Lowrider hero I had. Got to meet Gary May, talked to Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Stanley Staton became like a father to me and he invited 40% of all the parts we use today. I got to meet Alberto Lopez and El Larry and then became a Hop Judge for Lowrider Magazine 92-97. Since 2000 I have had nothing but bad luck with money for Cars. But started a Martial arts school that finally is giving me enough money to get back into it. I have a Fleetwood Limo that I WILL have finished by my birthday in the summer and plan to get more and more people back into cruisin. I'll have my 63 out next year and hope to entertain others like I was by the Young hogg, Cali swangin tape I watched years ago. You can't escape old school 80's funk, oldies and Sundays going 5 miles an hr with little kids yellin that's my Car! So to all those Lowriders that passed away but gave their life to Lowridin Thank you, cause you gave us all a better way to live. Peace.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha... I can relate!
> 
> yesterday I rinsed off the 8 at about 5: oclock last night.. so by 7:00 I am done with dinner and the car is wiped down and now there is no place to go and i dont want to go home..
> 
> So yea I burned a bunch of gas and went no place, in this boring ass Valley..
> 
> I will be in LA sometime this after noon... Happy Easter You guys!
> View attachment 1189330
> View attachment 1189338
> View attachment 1189346
> View attachment 1189354
> 
> 
> Some 68's have that one square remote mirror on the driver door!
> 
> I really have not seen a match to that mirror for the passenger side.
> 
> I started to replace the driver side door mirror with a round one so i could have a matching
> 
> set.. But I have been looking at 69 mirror's for a while, I knew they would not be a
> 
> match. But I thought they were similar enough for me to get away with!
> 
> I am glad i did, I am diggin this 69 mirror on the right side!


 Looking good. Nice looking young lady as well. Never under estimate a OG lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

cobrakarate said:


> Watching the Documentary on Gansta and Young Hogg made me really think about how much I love Lowridin. I remember first seeing it when my Mom took with her to see Cheech and Chong next movie in 1980 but then later I thought about Chico and the man in the late 70's had one too. But I know what got me to catch the fever was the fact that I was a breakdancer and saw Breakin 2 and the No parkin on the dancefloor video. I was like where can I get that??? Later in 88 I was 19 and into mini truckin and one of my homies said "Cobra, I could see you looking better in a 64 impala" Way back then I was like-Those cars those old ladies here are selling for $500. And yes they were that cheap in 88. The next year I had a 76 Grand Prix from my uncle and the first thing I did was go and buy a brand new set up. People were trying to get me to buy the same used set up that was being sold over and over here where I live in Waco tx. lol I got front, back and side to side from Low Joes in Ft Worth. shinny brand new, black tanks, Fenner Gold Motors. There were no such thing as deep cups, pancake switches, (we had to hold two UP switches at the same time to pancake) no battery racks. We use clamps for a ground. lol really. I rode on Cragers wheels. T-tops and tilt steering wheel. I thought I was the man. Got back into town (switches were done in Austin) and I just got clowned. Brothas here were not into lolos at all. No rap videos were out then and they let me have it. Why have a car go up and down??? but I told them -- One day this stuff will be everywhere. But again they laughed. My car didn't hop, wasn't painted with a beautiful candy or pearl, didn't have Daytons, but I was Lowridin. Little did I know way back then that I would later become close friends with every Lowrider hero I had. Got to meet Gary May, talked to Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Stanley Staton became like a father to me and he invited 40% of all the parts we use today. I got to meet Alberto Lopez and El Larry and then became a Hop Judge for Lowrider Magazine 92-97. Since 2000 I have had nothing but bad luck with money for Cars. But started a Martial arts school that finally is giving me enough money to get back into it. I have a Fleetwood Limo that I WILL have finished by my birthday in the summer and plan to get more and more people back into cruisin. I'll have my 63 out next year and hope to entertain others like I was by the Young hogg, Cali swangin tape I watched years ago. You can't escape old school 80's funk, oldies and Sundays going 5 miles an hr with little kids yellin that's my Car! So to all those Lowriders that passed away but gave their life to Lowridin Thank you, cause you gave us all a better way to live. Peace.


 cool:thumbsup:


----------



## bout 73

Just so glad all y'all og's still dippin the blvd


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

cobrakarate said:


> Watching the Documentary on Gansta and Young Hogg made me really think about how much I love Lowridin. I remember first seeing it when my Mom took with her to see Cheech and Chong next movie in 1980 but then later I thought about Chico and the man in the late 70's had one too. But I know what got me to catch the fever was the fact that I was a breakdancer and saw Breakin 2 and the No parkin on the dancefloor video. I was like where can I get that??? Later in 88 I was 19 and into mini truckin and one of my homies said "Cobra, I could see you looking better in a 64 impala" Way back then I was like-Those cars those old ladies here are selling for $500. And yes they were that cheap in 88. The next year I had a 76 Grand Prix from my uncle and the first thing I did was go and buy a brand new set up. People were trying to get me to buy the same used set up that was being sold over and over here where I live in Waco tx. lol I got front, back and side to side from Low Joes in Ft Worth. shinny brand new, black tanks, Fenner Gold Motors. There were no such thing as deep cups, pancake switches, (we had to hold two UP switches at the same time to pancake) no battery racks. We use clamps for a ground. lol really. I rode on Cragers wheels. T-tops and tilt steering wheel. I thought I was the man. Got back into town (switches were done in Austin) and I just got clowned. Brothas here were not into lolos at all. No rap videos were out then and they let me have it. Why have a car go up and down??? but I told them -- One day this stuff will be everywhere. But again they laughed. My car didn't hop, wasn't painted with a beautiful candy or pearl, didn't have Daytons, but I was Lowridin. Little did I know way back then that I would later become close friends with every Lowrider hero I had. Got to meet Gary May, talked to Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Stanley Staton became like a father to me and he invited 40% of all the parts we use today. I got to meet Alberto Lopez and El Larry and then became a Hop Judge for Lowrider Magazine 92-97. Since 2000 I have had nothing but bad luck with money for Cars. But started a Martial arts school that finally is giving me enough money to get back into it. I have a Fleetwood Limo that I WILL have finished by my birthday in the summer and plan to get more and more people back into cruisin. I'll have my 63 out next year and hope to entertain others like I was by the Young hogg, Cali swangin tape I watched years ago. You can't escape old school 80's funk, oldies and Sundays going 5 miles an hr with little kids yellin that's my Car! So to all those Lowriders that passed away but gave their life to Lowridin Thank you, cause you gave us all a better way to live. Peace.



Genuinely enjoyed reading this. As previously stated, I.LOVE hearing OG's Lowriding stories of how they got started etc. So mucj.game and history.


----------



## CadillacTom

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Genuinely enjoyed reading this. As previously stated, I.LOVE hearing OG's Lowriding stories of how they got started etc. So mucj.game and history.


Yessir


----------



## Hydrohype

cobrakarate said:


> Watching the Documentary on Gansta and Young Hogg made me really think about how much I love Lowridin. I remember first seeing it when my Mom took with her to see Cheech and Chong next movie in 1980 but then later I thought about Chico and the man in the late 70's had one too. But I know what got me to catch the fever was the fact that I was a breakdancer and saw Breakin 2 and the No parkin on the dancefloor video. I was like where can I get that??? Later in 88 I was 19 and into mini truckin and one of my homies said "Cobra, I could see you looking better in a 64 impala" Way back then I was like-Those cars those old ladies here are selling for $500. And yes they were that cheap in 88. The next year I had a 76 Grand Prix from my uncle and the first thing I did was go and buy a brand new set up. People were trying to get me to buy the same used set up that was being sold over and over here where I live in Waco tx. lol I got front, back and side to side from Low Joes in Ft Worth. shinny brand new, black tanks, Fenner Gold Motors. There were no such thing as deep cups, pancake switches, (we had to hold two UP switches at the same time to pancake) no battery racks. We use clamps for a ground. lol really. I rode on Cragers wheels. T-tops and tilt steering wheel. I thought I was the man. Got back into town (switches were done in Austin) and I just got clowned. Brothas here were not into lolos at all. No rap videos were out then and they let me have it. Why have a car go up and down??? but I told them -- One day this stuff will be everywhere. But again they laughed. My car didn't hop, wasn't painted with a beautiful candy or pearl, didn't have Daytons, but I was Lowridin. Little did I know way back then that I would later become close friends with every Lowrider hero I had. Got to meet Gary May, talked to Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Stanley Staton became like a father to me and he invited 40% of all the parts we use today. I got to meet Alberto Lopez and El Larry and then became a Hop Judge for Lowrider Magazine 92-97. Since 2000 I have had nothing but bad luck with money for Cars. But started a Martial arts school that finally is giving me enough money to get back into it. I have a Fleetwood Limo that I WILL have finished by my birthday in the summer and plan to get more and more people back into cruisin. I'll have my 63 out next year and hope to entertain others like I was by the Young hogg, Cali swangin tape I watched years ago. You can't escape old school 80's funk, oldies and Sundays going 5 miles an hr with little kids yellin that's my Car! So to all those Lowriders that passed away but gave their life to Lowridin Thank you, cause you gave us all a better way to live. Peace.



excellent!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

cobrakarate said:


> Watching the Documentary on Gansta and Young Hogg made me really think about how much I love Lowridin. I remember first seeing it when my Mom took with her to see Cheech and Chong next movie in 1980 but then later I thought about Chico and the man in the late 70's had one too. But I know what got me to catch the fever was the fact that I was a breakdancer and saw Breakin 2 and the No parkin on the dancefloor video. I was like where can I get that??? Later in 88 I was 19 and into mini truckin and one of my homies said "Cobra, I could see you looking better in a 64 impala" Way back then I was like-Those cars those old ladies here are selling for $500. And yes they were that cheap in 88. The next year I had a 76 Grand Prix from my uncle and the first thing I did was go and buy a brand new set up. People were trying to get me to buy the same used set up that was being sold over and over here where I live in Waco tx. lol I got front, back and side to side from Low Joes in Ft Worth. shinny brand new, black tanks, Fenner Gold Motors. There were no such thing as deep cups, pancake switches, (we had to hold two UP switches at the same time to pancake) no battery racks. We use clamps for a ground. lol really. I rode on Cragers wheels. T-tops and tilt steering wheel. I thought I was the man. Got back into town (switches were done in Austin) and I just got clowned. Brothas here were not into lolos at all. No rap videos were out then and they let me have it. Why have a car go up and down??? but I told them -- One day this stuff will be everywhere. But again they laughed. My car didn't hop, wasn't painted with a beautiful candy or pearl, didn't have Daytons, but I was Lowridin. Little did I know way back then that I would later become close friends with every Lowrider hero I had. Got to meet Gary May, talked to Ernest House, Terry Anderson, Stanley Staton became like a father to me and he invited 40% of all the parts we use today. I got to meet Alberto Lopez and El Larry and then became a Hop Judge for Lowrider Magazine 92-97. Since 2000 I have had nothing but bad luck with money for Cars. But started a Martial arts school that finally is giving me enough money to get back into it. I have a Fleetwood Limo that I WILL have finished by my birthday in the summer and plan to get more and more people back into cruisin. I'll have my 63 out next year and hope to entertain others like I was by the Young hogg, Cali swangin tape I watched years ago. You can't escape old school 80's funk, oldies and Sundays going 5 miles an hr with little kids yellin that's my Car! So to all those Lowriders that passed away but gave their life to Lowridin Thank you, cause you gave us all a better way to live. Peace.



Thats what up man. I've reading stories like this.


----------



## 187PURE

Got off my lazy ass and changed the fillers. Now I can finally give it to the painter


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> Got off my lazy ass and changed the fillers. Now I can finally give it to the painter
> 
> View attachment 1190258


What color are you going with 187


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> What color are you going with 187


like a blue silver


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

Dropped my shit off at the painter's this morning.. wish me luck yall :x:


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> What color are you going with 187


I looked in the book and picked out a BMW color.. It's called blue waters/silver tone


----------



## 187PURE

My painter is funny as hell. He 60 something years old, talking bout "I just dropped my kids off to school". I thought the ***** meant grand kids, but he has kids in elementary. Then he was looking at a chick in the shop that had a fat ass. He was making stroking jestures and talking bout how he would do her. I said see, that's why you still making babies wit your old ass lol


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> Got off my lazy ass and changed the fillers. Now I can finally give it to the painter
> 
> View attachment 1190258


That is the beginning of something really nice! 




No story's from me regarding my sunday, I did not get off of my block and out the valley in my 68 until about 7;00..

I went to Crenshaw it was already dead.. Home depot on Slausen ...dead.. Western and Empirial dead....

I did not do Comton and Main. Hogg told me on the phone that the Po Po was shutting that down too..

That's the part of lowriding I do not miss! I spin my wheels for at least a day in advance, to prepare for a cruzz or a show.

then you do all this prepping, I change my tighty white'y's for a clean pair of boxer shorts.. Hop on the freeway with the 

anticipation of landing in another city and making a splash with your wheel's and trying remain humble while thanking 

everybody for the prop's you obviously feel you deserve! Only to get out to spot and find out that I came out for 

nothing.. when that shit use to happen to me in my rider? I would refuse to go home, without accumulating a audience 

first. If I could not find other lowrider's? then anybody and everybody will become my audience.. All I need is a group of 

people together in one place, so I could honk the horn, bump my music, roll by laying my ass and spraying titanium sparks.

I would roll home through hollywood.. blast on all the tourist, hit a couple Denny's parking lot's and play with my car and 

and watch all the customer's run to the window to see this car that everybody is looking at.. 

Then Ventura BLvd. would have all there Yuppie customers sipping cappuccino and fumbling with there laptops at any one of

many sidewalk cafe's that run's along the several mile strip.. I would spot one of those Yuppie watering hole's and honk my 

horn during my approach, making sure to get there attention.. then laying down a bed sparks as I pass them.. 

(still not satisfied with my attention fix) I would search and destroy the poor unsuspecting In&Out burger's because they 

are always good for having a crowd of people.,... But all in all..even if you prepare for whole season, waiting for snow to

melt. waiting for chrome to come back. waiting for your car to be paroled from paint prison. ect.

and you finally get your whip worthy of the road and the cruzz spot? you even cleaned under your finger nails!


you spend all this money of gas, go out rider around and see nooooooooooo body.... any rider know's that day's like this 

are still to be considered a GOOD DAY! 

Any day you get no ticket's... have no accidents...dont get shot at, or shoot somebody.. dont get robbed.. dont get 

arrested?..IS A GOOD DAY!


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> That is the beginning of something really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No story's from me regarding my sunday, I did not get off of my block and out the valley in my 68 until about 7;00..
> 
> I went to Crenshaw it was already dead.. Home depot on Slausen ...dead.. Western and Empirial dead....
> 
> I did not do Comton and Main. Hogg told me on the phone that the Po Po was shutting that down too..
> 
> That's the part of lowriding I do not miss! I spin my wheels for at least a day in advance, to prepare for a cruzz or a show.
> 
> then you do all this prepping, I change my tighty white'y's for a clean pair of boxer shorts.. Hop on the freeway with the
> 
> anticipation of landing in another city and making a splash with your wheel's and trying remain humble while thanking
> 
> everybody for the prop's you obviously feel you deserve! Only to get out to spot and find out that I came out for
> 
> nothing.. when that shit use to happen to me in my rider? I would refuse to go home, without accumulating a audience
> 
> first. If I could not find other lowrider's? then anybody and everybody will become my audience.. All I need is a group of
> 
> people together in one place, so I could honk the horn, bump my music, roll by laying my ass and spraying titanium sparks.
> 
> I would roll home through hollywood.. blast on all the tourist, hit a couple Denny's parking lot's and play with my car and
> 
> and watch all the customer's run to the window to see this car that everybody is looking at..
> 
> Then Ventura BLvd. would have all there Yuppie customers sipping cappuccino and fumbling with there laptops at any one of
> 
> many sidewalk cafe's that run's along the several mile strip.. I would spot one of those Yuppie watering hole's and honk my
> 
> horn during my approach, making sure to get there attention.. then laying down a bed sparks as I pass them..
> 
> (still not satisfied with my attention fix) I would search and destroy the poor unsuspecting In&Out burger's because they
> 
> are always good for having a crowd of people.,... But all in all..even if you prepare for whole season, waiting for snow to
> 
> melt. waiting for chrome to come back. waiting for your car to be paroled from paint prison. ect.
> 
> and you finally get your whip worthy of the road and the cruzz spot? you even cleaned under your finger nails!
> 
> 
> you spend all this money of gas, go out rider around and see nooooooooooo body.... any rider know's that day's like this
> 
> are still to be considered a GOOD DAY!
> 
> Any day you get no ticket's... have no accidents...dont get shot at, or shoot somebody.. dont get robbed.. dont get
> 
> arrested?..IS A GOOD DAY!


Seems like I hear Cube's "Today was a good day" playing in the background as I'm reading this


----------



## 187PURE

Speaking of Titanium, I'ma see if my hydro man can fabricate some fixtures so I can unbolt the scrape plates for days I don't want them on and for when I need to replace them


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

187PURE said:


> My painter is funny as hell. He 60 something years old, talking bout "I just dropped my kids off to school". I thought the ***** meant grand kids, but he has kids in elementary. Then he was looking at a chick in the shop that had a fat ass. He was making stroking jestures and talking bout how he would do her. I said see, that's why you still making babies wit your old ass lol


In those immortal words of Fred G Sanford "I'll be a dirty old man till I'm a dead old man".


----------



## 187PURE

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> In those immortal words of Fred G Sanford "I'll be a dirty old man old man till I'm a dead old man".


LOLz


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> Speaking of Titanium, I'ma see if my hydro man can fabricate some fixtures so I can unbolt the scrape plates for days I don't want them on and for when I need to replace them


Mine was probably not the safest way to go.. I had a thick bar welded up to fit right under my gas tank.. I had nut's coming out the bottom of frame on each side of the gas tank.. so the plate/bar was removable when i wanted.. and the bar had hole's drilled in them that i had threaded.. so i would mount the titanium to the bar with alan bolt's seated about 60-80 %
down the height of the titanium.. I would scrape the block's down just before it got to the head, then replace them!

I want titanium on my glasshouse one of these days.. but i want to figure out a way where it is spring loaded on some kind of mount.. that way i am not putting all that weight on the ground when i drag it.. I also want flame thrower's l
that would just be so sick....


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> Mine was probably not the safest way to go.. I had a thick bar welded up to fit right under my gas tank.. I had nut's coming out the bottom of frame on each side of the gas tank.. so the plate/bar was removable when i wanted.. and the bar had hole's drilled in them that i had threaded.. so i would mount the titanium to the bar with alan bolt's seated about 60-80 %
> down the height of the titanium.. I would scrape the block's down just before it got to the head, then replace them!
> 
> I want titanium on my glasshouse one of these days.. but i want to figure out a way where it is spring loaded on some kind of mount.. that way i am not putting all that weight on the ground when i drag it.. I also want flame thrower's l
> that would just be so sick....


Push it to the limit homie


----------



## 187PURE

Anybody in here use 6" cylinders for hopping?


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> Anybody in here use 6" cylinders for hopping?


I run 6s in my duece but I don't hop I just like how fast they respond


----------



## 187PURE

I'ma get me some 6s.. heard they got less stress on the ball joints as well


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> That is the beginning of something really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No story's from me regarding my sunday, I did not get off of my block and out the valley in my 68 until about 7;00..
> 
> I went to Crenshaw it was already dead.. Home depot on Slausen ...dead.. Western and Empirial dead....
> 
> I did not do Comton and Main. Hogg told me on the phone that the Po Po was shutting that down too..
> 
> That's the part of lowriding I do not miss! I spin my wheels for at least a day in advance, to prepare for a cruzz or a show.
> 
> then you do all this prepping, I change my tighty white'y's for a clean pair of boxer shorts.. Hop on the freeway with the
> 
> anticipation of landing in another city and making a splash with your wheel's and trying remain humble while thanking
> 
> everybody for the prop's you obviously feel you deserve! Only to get out to spot and find out that I came out for
> 
> nothing.. when that shit use to happen to me in my rider? I would refuse to go home, without accumulating a audience
> 
> first. If I could not find other lowrider's? then anybody and everybody will become my audience.. All I need is a group of
> 
> people together in one place, so I could honk the horn, bump my music, roll by laying my ass and spraying titanium sparks.
> 
> I would roll home through hollywood.. blast on all the tourist, hit a couple Denny's parking lot's and play with my car and
> 
> and watch all the customer's run to the window to see this car that everybody is looking at..
> 
> Then Ventura BLvd. would have all there Yuppie customers sipping cappuccino and fumbling with there laptops at any one of
> 
> many sidewalk cafe's that run's along the several mile strip.. I would spot one of those Yuppie watering hole's and honk my
> 
> horn during my approach, making sure to get there attention.. then laying down a bed sparks as I pass them..
> 
> (still not satisfied with my attention fix) I would search and destroy the poor unsuspecting In&Out burger's because they
> 
> are always good for having a crowd of people.,... But all in all..even if you prepare for whole season, waiting for snow to
> 
> melt. waiting for chrome to come back. waiting for your car to be paroled from paint prison. ect.
> 
> and you finally get your whip worthy of the road and the cruzz spot? you even cleaned under your finger nails!
> 
> 
> you spend all this money of gas, go out rider around and see nooooooooooo body.... any rider know's that day's like this
> 
> are still to be considered a GOOD DAY!
> 
> Any day you get no ticket's... have no accidents...dont get shot at, or shoot somebody.. dont get robbed.. dont get
> 
> arrested?..IS A GOOD DAY!


 Funny shit. I remember time's like this back in the day. Pull up on the scene all clean and not a rider in sight. At times it seem like the Lowrider community is big but in actuality it's not.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Funny shit. I remember time's like this back in the day. Pull up on the scene all clean and not a rider in sight. At times it seem like the Lowrider community is big but in actuality it's not.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50lP_q8vIQ&list=UUdJ7BZgKWhpDQr57bEuKozw


This is how it was going later that night in the same location's... 

You know we aint feeling all that damm rubber smoke! If I had kids i would not take them to spot's like this.. 
I can totally dig muscle car's and drag racing, but the burning rubber and doughnuts all night long would give me a tremendous head ache..


----------



## Tyrone

*Tyrone's '64 Buick Wildcat*

I'm back!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Tyrone said:


> I'm back!


Whats been good fam.....Man i see you still got a thang for them Wildcats!!! lol


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 187PURE

Anybody running gold ones? I thought about grabbing some triple golds but gold fades. Gold D's hold up pretty good, but for how long I don't know


----------



## Tyrone

I'm good, 'G'. Can't complain...especially since I purchased this Wildcat. You know I've long had a jones for them since my '66 Wildcat. This one here found me and is fully-loaded (A/C, bucket seats, console with shifter and tachometer, power brakes, power steering, power windows, and tilt steering).


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Tyrone said:


> I'm good, 'G'. Can't complain...especially since I purchased this Wildcat. You know I've long had a jones for them since my '66 Wildcat. This one here found me and is fully-loaded (A/C, bucket seats, console with shifter and tachometer, power brakes, power steering, power windows, and tilt steering).


funny thing I think I still got some old pics of your 66 from the Champaine(sp) days. lol Yea I seen your build up topic, got a good one to start.


----------



## Tyrone

Tyrone said:


> I'm good, 'G'. Can't complain...especially since I purchased this Wildcat. You know I've long had a jones for them since my '66 Wildcat. This one here found me and is fully-loaded (A/C, bucket seats, console with shifter and tachometer, power brakes, power steering, power windows, and tilt steering).


If you do have pictures of my old '66 Wildcat, I'd like to see them. This '64 Wildcat is too clean/solid to pass up. I know what to do differently with this car versus what I did with the Impalas.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Tyrone said:


> I'm back!


Niiiice, will it be getting cut? And I'm glad you'reback. Never talked to you, but I still read a lot of your topics!


----------



## Tyrone

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Niiiice, will it be getting cut? And I'm glad you'reback. Never talked to you, but I still read a lot of your topics!


Thanks, ATM_LAunitic. It feels good to be back. I felt without a car, there was no point in my being here. It will be "cut/lifted" eventually, but I will not tear it apart until I have most of the parts I need/want and I have the money to put it back together. I'll have it as a driver first.


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> Anybody running gold ones? I thought about grabbing some triple golds but gold fades. Gold D's hold up pretty good, but for how long I don't know


Im running Gold Z's, but my car has the luxury of sleeping in the garage so its only out in the weather when im rolling it dont just sit outside.....











they are 4yrs old


----------



## Daddy ooo

Tyrone said:


> I'm back!


 looks to be very solid. Years back I had a 65 wildcat. Very nice cars lots of chrome.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50lP_q8vIQ&list=UUdJ7BZgKWhpDQr57bEuKozw
> 
> 
> This is how it was going later that night in the same location's...
> 
> You know we aint feeling all that damm rubber smoke! If I had kids i would not take them to spot's like this..
> I can totally dig muscle car's and drag racing, but the burning rubber and doughnuts all night long would give me a tremendous head ache..


 yeah that's crazy. I lot of youngster are attracted to that.


----------



## Tyrone

Daddy ooo said:


> looks to be very solid. Years back I had a 65 wildcat. Very nice cars lots of chrome.


Thanks, Daddy ooo. My first Wildcat was '66.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looks good!


regal ryda said:


> Im running Gold Z's, but my car has the luxury of sleeping in the garage so its only out in the weather when im rolling it dont just sit outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are 4yrs old


----------



## Daddy ooo

Tyrone said:


> Thanks, Daddy ooo. My first Wildcat was '66.


 I think the year 64 like yours had the fender skirt option. That would look sweet.


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> Im running Gold Z's, but my car has the luxury of sleeping in the garage so its only out in the weather when im rolling it dont just sit outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are 4yrs old


Looks good. I will have a garage as well, But I'm in Philadelphia; The elements are much harsh and lot of damn pot holes


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> Looks good. I will have a garage as well, But I'm in Philadelphia; The elements are much harsh and lot of damn pot holes


Run the gold centers, that way worst case scenario you can paint the centers to match the car, the only bad streets in Philly tht I know of is on the south, north, east and west sides I I remember correctly


----------



## Hydrohype

Tyrone said:


> I'm back!


Oh yea.. those and 225's was the way to go back in the day,, It was the car a hustler would use as his stepping stone to 

Cadillac!


----------



## payfred

Sup homies looks like my exhaust and mufflers are done for the 64


----------



## Tyrone

Hydrohype said:


> Oh yea.. those and 225's was the way to go back in the day,, It was the car a hustler would use as his stepping stone to
> 
> Cadillac!


You're right, Hydrohype. A Buick was step below a Cadillac. Back then Buick knew how keep the balance between luxury and performance.


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Sup homies looks like my exhaust and mufflers are done for the 64


Fred you stay on the move. Hard to keep up wit you playa


----------



## 187PURE

regal ryda said:


> Run the gold centers, that way worst case scenario you can paint the centers to match the car, the only bad streets in Philly tht I know of is on the south, north, east and west sides I I remember correctly


So basically the whole damn Philly lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Sup homies looks like my exhaust and mufflers are done for the 64


 as always Fred you on the move looking good.


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal ryda said:


> Im running Gold Z's, but my car has the luxury of sleeping in the garage so its only out in the weather when im rolling it dont just sit outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are 4yrs old


 one sweet 62


----------



## regal ryda

187PURE said:


> So basically the whole damn Philly lol


I didn't want to say that lmao, but once you get off the freeway its all bad unless you out where them white people live, some good roads for riding a bike tho


Daddy ooo said:


> one sweet 62


Thanks Big homie, Imma be hitting you up later this week


----------



## cobrakarate

regal ryda said:


> I didn't want to say that lmao, but once you get off the freeway its all bad unless you out where them white people live, some good roads for riding a bike tho
> 
> Thanks Big homie, Imma be hitting you up later this week


Hey big homie let me know when you crusin through Waco.


----------



## regal ryda

i was there yesterday whats good homie hows the tre comin


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Sup homies looks like my exhaust and mufflers are done for the 64



quality, excellence, innovation, taste. patience, persistence, momentum, currency! 

THE REST IS HISTORY!:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

I'm glad to see everybody working on something. I'm getting all the body work on mine. I went back and stripped all the chrome and moldings off and bolted on the new trunk lid. Just waiting on paint then I'll get a new top and wheels


----------



## cobrakarate

regal ryda said:


> i was there yesterday whats good homie hows the tre comin[/QUOTEtre back running around memorial day then gotta put all the trim back on. limo will be out before July. this summer is gonna be tight.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> I'm glad to see everybody working on something. I'm getting all the body work on mine. I went back and stripped all the chrome and moldings off and bolted on the new trunk lid. Just waiting on paint then I'll get a new top and wheels
> 
> View attachment 1202154


 looking good homie


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> looking good homie


Thanks Daddy Ooo


----------



## CadillacTom

187PURE said:


> Thanks Daddy Ooo





187PURE said:


> I'm glad to see everybody working on something. I'm getting all the body work on mine. I went back and stripped all the chrome and moldings off and bolted on the new trunk lid. Just waiting on paint then I'll get a new top and wheels
> 
> View attachment 1202154


Nice getting that 'lac together. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> Fred you stay on the move. Hard to keep up wit you playa





Daddy ooo said:


> as always Fred you on the move looking good.


Preciate it Brothas :h5:



Hydrohype said:


> quality, excellence, innovation, taste. patience, persistence, momentum, currency!
> 
> THE REST IS HISTORY!:thumbsup:


Thank you Brotha :worship: :h5:


----------



## payfred

Looking good 187 pure & Regal Ryda  Hell everybody in here doing it!


----------



## 187PURE

One of my favorites


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Sup homies looks like my exhaust and mufflers are done for the 64


That's whats up Fred:worship:


----------



## low4ever

Not much going on with mine. Hopefully a few small upgrades sometime soon :dunno:


----------



## low4ever

Mobbing with my son.


----------



## CadillacTom

187PURE said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 1203954


Thanks Homie. I'm getting her together, as we speak.


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## low4ever

MR. MARS said:


>


That is nice homie. Really nice:worship:


----------



## car88

187PURE said:


> Dropped my shit off at the painter's this morning.. wish me luck yall :x:


----------



## lowlowlow

NICE engine compartment!!



low4ever said:


> Not much going on with mine. Hopefully a few small upgrades sometime soon :dunno:


----------



## lowlowlow

That's not G at around 3 minutes is it? The whole incident looks like played up drama

http://vimeo.com/85982640


----------



## LURCH63

MR. MARS said:


>


Nice


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

lowlowlow said:


> That's not G at around 3 minutes is it? The whole incident looks like played up drama
> 
> http://vimeo.com/85982640


Pretty sure it's not. At all. Looks like san Andreas lol


----------



## Daddy ooo

low4ever said:


> Not much going on with mine. Hopefully a few small upgrades sometime soon :dunno:





MR. MARS said:


>


 very nice


----------



## low4ever

Thanks Daddy ooo:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> That's whats up Fred:worship:


Thanks G! We need to get together and do some cruisin this summer!



low4ever said:


> Not much going on with mine. Hopefully a few small upgrades sometime soon :dunno:


Clean as a whistle! :worship:


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> Thanks G! We need to get together and do some cruisin this summer!
> 
> 
> Clean as a whistle! :worship:


Fredirico(OOOH) lol, I'm down homie, hmu. Oh and thanksuffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Just Rollin thru. What's up Lowriders


----------



## CadillacTom

Waiting for this weather to break, Daddy ooo. I'm ready to ride.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Just gotta new job changin oil, summer semester starts next week too. Not only that, but I made the full commitment to serving God. So I guess things on my end are different, yet dope. Stack this bread, get these batteries, and lowride this summer.


----------



## Hydrohype

Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed. 
(SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..


----------



## Rag Ryda

Hydrohype said:


> Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed.
> (SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..
> 
> Is that J&J's on Glenoaks and Van Nuys? (LOL) That's my lil low key tire spot too!


----------



## low4ever

Hydrohype said:


> Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed.
> (SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..
> View attachment 1213402
> View attachment 1213410
> View attachment 1213418
> View attachment 1213426
> 
> View attachment 1213434


If lil mama in the last pic is how it ended it was a damn good day homie.:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

low4ever said:


> If lil mama in the last pic is how it ended it was a damn good day homie.:h5:



Nah were just friends.. but she was a great unexpected mood elevator for the day!..



Rag Ryda said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed.
> (SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..
> 
> Is that J&J's on Glenoaks and Van Nuys? (LOL) That's my lil low key tire spot too!
> 
> 
> 
> that's right... today I got them to buy back the used goodyear I got off of them just last week,, these new tires have little bit of a fatter white wall and i want them all to match. so I got 2 new tires today for the front.. I guess I had better get this suspension and alignment squared away sooner rather than later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This look's like it was a re-cap, but they say it was'nt.. Oh well. learned my lesson. I thought because the car was rollin on something slightly smaller than stock, but bigger than 14's, with no fluid, that I could get away with rollin on used tires every now and then! No more!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hydrohype

MR. MARS said:


>



mad prop's... I love the hell out of two tone chevy themes... especially a restored 50's rag..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

MR. MARS said:


>


very nice


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed.
> (SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..
> View attachment 1213402
> View attachment 1213410
> View attachment 1213418
> View attachment 1213426
> 
> View attachment 1213434


 Lol sound's like a good day indeed OG


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Just gotta new job changin oil, summer semester starts next week too. Not only that, but I made the full commitment to serving God. So I guess things on my end are different, yet dope. Stack this bread, get these batteries, and lowride this summer.


 That's all good youngster. I need to start given the lord some of my time


----------



## Daddy ooo

CadillacTom said:


> Waiting for this weather to break, Daddy ooo. I'm ready to ride.


 That's what's up homie. Thank god for this beautiful Cali weather.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of
> God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed.
> (SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..
> View attachment 1213402
> View attachment 1213410
> View attachment 1213418
> View attachment 1213426
> 
> View attachment 1213434




Lol boooy you almost need popcorn and a couch for yo.stories lol ALWAYS entertaining


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> That's all good youngster. I need to start given the lord some of my time


Try it OG, one of the best decisions I've made in a while. Well, with the good comes bad lol, painted my other motor to match my black one, then repainted it too plumbed the rest of the setup since my fittings came in, but then.... Stuff got steep lol tried to bend my hardlines, realized I didn't have enough, went out, bought more, and broke it lol. Ih well, I ain't sweatin it.


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Try it OG, one of the best decisions I've made in a while. Well, with the good comes bad lol, painted my other motor to match my black one, then repainted it too plumbed the rest of the setup since my fittings came in, but then.... Stuff got steep lol tried to bend my hardlines, realized I didn't have enough, went out, bought more, and broke it lol. Ih well, I ain't sweatin it.
> 
> View attachment 1216810



nice whammy. I love those big parker check valve's...they really do the trick.


----------



## payfred

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Try it OG, one of the best decisions I've made in a while. Well, with the good comes bad lol, painted my other motor to match my black one, then repainted it too plumbed the rest of the setup since my fittings came in, but then.... Stuff got steep lol tried to bend my hardlines, realized I didn't have enough, went out, bought more, and broke it lol. Ih well, I ain't sweatin it.
> 
> View attachment 1216810


You only need 1 dump for the front homie....looks good


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Nice setup. How much them slowdowns run you?




ATM_LAunitic said:


> Try it OG, one of the best decisions I've made in a while. Well, with the good comes bad lol, painted my other motor to match my black one, then repainted it too plumbed the rest of the setup since my fittings came in, but then.... Stuff got steep lol tried to bend my hardlines, realized I didn't have enough, went out, bought more, and broke it lol. Ih well, I ain't sweatin it.
> 
> View attachment 1216810


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

payfred said:


> You only need 1 dump for the front homie....looks good


Individuality is keen in this game :nicoderm: Good lookin out though, I tried. I'm offing it though. Figuring out that my pockets can't hang lol



STRICTLY JAY said:


> Nice setup. How much them slowdowns run you?


I got a hook up on these for the LOW. I think brand new they're like 80 bc mine are 1/2 in


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Yesterday was a good day.. I call my self prepping the 8 on Saturday, in the hopes that I could get in some LA/hollywood late after noon cruzzing.. (I dont do Hot day's between 12:00-5:00) Any way I burned up a little gas throughout the day hear and there in Pacoima/San fernando.. The ride is feeling a little squirley, I attribute that to old bushing's front and back, needing some parts, and another wheel alignment.. Friday I changed the front drums and did the brakes, and then went and put on a used front passenger tire.. I thought I was able to reach the Shaw and back.. well i got on the 5 freeway from paxton st. Got the 8 up to about 70 mph and POW...flap flap flap flap....! The front driver tire exploded on me, I was able to inch over to right shoulder of the road. and check for damage.. Thank God no body damage or fender well scratch's and burns, the tire still held air, but the tread was shredded. So i thanked my lucky star's.. hailed a flatbed and got blowed on the 5 freeway as the sun went down...Any rider will tell you, : This was a good day : Oh and fella''s I wont mention the other chain of events that happened on and off throughout yesterday? Can yall say : TRIPLE HEADER : I cant go into detail's. But let's just say, Gulp Gulp Gulp. (and not watered down domestic stuff) No sir this was that private reserve x rated nectar of God's.. But I promised discretion so my lip's are sealed.
> (SPEAKING OF SEALED LIPS) YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE WAY, never mind.. IN conclusion, the cruzz day did not go according to plan. It started off great, and I never made it out the valley, I almost had an accident. and had to come home on a flatbed.. It ended well..
> View attachment 1213402
> View attachment 1213410
> View attachment 1213418
> View attachment 1213426
> 
> View attachment 1213434



the saga continues! 
okay Wednesday I gave the car back to the painter so he could finish buffing the car out. 
(especially the trunk area) and re-align the rear pan and bumper. trouble shoot by lights because they got the blinker/flasher sequence all crazy.. and to mount the front park lights that go in the grill.. and i told him to buff out the over spray that I can feel on my window's.. I told him that I am afraid that I put armor all on my dash, sun visors and, seat's..and i think its going to loose it's wet black shinny look, and turn to that faded white, old crackly look we often see. so I think I should scrub it with some kind of cleaner and then condition it with something new? he suggested maybe spraying the vinyl surface's with clear in order to lock in that wet look? 
suggestion's welcome ?? ? Im waiting to see that tv commercial where the guy rub's this stuff on the plastic bumper of his truck, and the surface got moist and shinny and stayed that way for a long time! nu-vinyl? anyway I picked up the car yesterday. and i swear the car look's worse than it did the last time I picked it up from him.. The whole body is kind of dirty, I can see swirls in the trunk area that originally pointed out in the first place, and when I run my hand over the body, (especially the door's) I can feel the coarse gritty surface of OVER SPRAY or ORANGE PEAL! Last week the windows was coarse and the doors smooth, and now my window's are smooth and the doors are coarse! He did even out the bumper/pan.. put some black paint on my frame where it had caught some of the green over spray.. and he mounted the grill lights..I cant get the side marker/caprice lights to work? I changed fuse's bulbs ect.. now I got to hit an electrical shop.. and hope I dont need a harness! But anyway I told painter that this is not acceptable, (i cant believe he thought it was okay) I told him, : dude people are going to be going over this car, over painters are going to be checking out your work! Is this how you want to represent yourself? and me? I made him rub his hand over his own work, (maybe it was not his work) so he could feel the fuckin sandpapery grit texture of the surface of my car! And yea he felt it. and he apologized and said that he would take my car back next week and devote 2 whole days go get my shit right.. he said he felt bad. Im like:: dont feel bad, get my shit shinny and smooth, with no clear runs and be proud of your work: so now i gonna take my car back to this dude on Monday the 20th..I told him for now, I kind of dont even want to wash the car until I take it back.. but the best way to know what part of your cars body flawed? is by running your rag over it.. I have to take pic's at a friends prom/grad party this after noon.. I thought i would devote this evening to treating the seats and dash board.. I have the fuckin little whole right on the edge/bottom of my convertible top, it's about the size of a dime, but its right on the edge in the rear corner of the top..(like the bottom of the back windshield) it not visible to any passer buy, but It will differently catch water in that whole when ever I scrub,wash,treat the vert top.. maybe its a drain hole on purpose?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Nice setup. How much them slowdowns run you?


sup fam! aint been on here in a min !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MR. MARS said:


>


oh ya thats Nice brother:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

low4ever said:


> Mobbing with my son.





low4ever said:


> Not much going on with mine. Hopefully a few small upgrades sometime soon :dunno:


looking good brother ! This is what its all about:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> the saga continues!
> okay Wednesday I gave the car back to the painter so he could finish buffing the car out.
> (especially the trunk area) and re-align the rear pan and bumper. trouble shoot by lights because they got the blinker/flasher sequence all crazy.. and to mount the front park lights that go in the grill.. and i told him to buff out the over spray that I can feel on my window's.. I told him that I am afraid that I put armor all on my dash, sun visors and, seat's..and i think its going to loose it's wet black shinny look, and turn to that faded white, old crackly look we often see. so I think I should scrub it with some kind of cleaner and then condition it with something new? he suggested maybe spraying the vinyl surface's with clear in order to lock in that wet look?
> suggestion's welcome ?? ? Im waiting to see that tv commercial where the guy rub's this stuff on the plastic bumper of his truck, and the surface got moist and shinny and stayed that way for a long time! nu-vinyl? anyway I picked up the car yesterday. and i swear the car look's worse than it did the last time I picked it up from him.. The whole body is kind of dirty, I can see swirls in the trunk area that originally pointed out in the first place, and when I run my hand over the body, (especially the door's) I can feel the coarse gritty surface of OVER SPRAY or ORANGE PEAL! Last week the windows was coarse and the doors smooth, and now my window's are smooth and the doors are coarse! He did even out the bumper/pan.. put some black paint on my frame where it had caught some of the green over spray.. and he mounted the grill lights..I cant get the side marker/caprice lights to work? I changed fuse's bulbs ect.. now I got to hit an electrical shop.. and hope I dont need a harness! But anyway I told painter that this is not acceptable,  (i cant believe he thought it was okay) I told him, : dude people are going to be going over this car, over painters are going to be checking out your work! Is this how you want to represent yourself? and me? I made him rub his hand over his own work, (maybe it was not his work) so he could feel the fuckin sandpapery grit texture of the surface of my car! And yea he felt it. and he apologized and said that he would take my car back next week and devote 2 whole days go get my shit right.. he said he felt bad. Im like:: dont feel bad, get my shit shinny and smooth, with no clear runs and be proud of your work: so now i gonna take my car back to this dude on Monday the 20th..I told him for now, I kind of dont even want to wash the car until I take it back.. but the best way to know what part of your cars body flawed? is by running your rag over it.. I have to take pic's at a friends prom/grad party this after noon.. I thought i would devote this evening to treating the seats and dash board.. I have the fuckin little whole right on the edge/bottom of my convertible top, it's about the size of a dime, but its right on the edge in the rear corner of the top..(like the bottom of the back windshield) it not visible to any passer buy, but It will differently catch water in that whole when ever I scrub,wash,treat the vert top.. maybe its a drain hole on purpose?
> View attachment 1221562


Man I had to read that like 3 times cause my eyes kept deverting down to that pic of that dime piece...kept making me lose track of where I was LOL:werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Man I had to read that like 3 times cause my eyes kept deverting down to that pic of that dime piece...kept making me lose track of where I was LOL:werd:


ha ha ha I figured I would pop her at the bottom as a little: gratitude flick for letting a man toss up his car/life laundry 

on the wall!


----------



## Hydrohype

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup fam! aint been on here in a min !


 Goldie the Mack!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> the saga continues!
> okay Wednesday I gave the car back to the painter so he could finish buffing the car out.
> (especially the trunk area) and re-align the rear pan and bumper. trouble shoot by lights because they got the blinker/flasher sequence all crazy.. and to mount the front park lights that go in the grill.. and i told him to buff out the over spray that I can feel on my window's.. I told him that I am afraid that I put armor all on my dash, sun visors and, seat's..and i think its going to loose it's wet black shinny look, and turn to that faded white, old crackly look we often see. so I think I should scrub it with some kind of cleaner and then condition it with something new? he suggested maybe spraying the vinyl surface's with clear in order to lock in that wet look?
> suggestion's welcome ?? ? Im waiting to see that tv commercial where the guy rub's this stuff on the plastic bumper of his truck, and the surface got moist and shinny and stayed that way for a long time! nu-vinyl? anyway I picked up the car yesterday. and i swear the car look's worse than it did the last time I picked it up from him.. The whole body is kind of dirty, I can see swirls in the trunk area that originally pointed out in the first place, and when I run my hand over the body, (especially the door's) I can feel the coarse gritty surface of OVER SPRAY or ORANGE PEAL! Last week the windows was coarse and the doors smooth, and now my window's are smooth and the doors are coarse! He did even out the bumper/pan.. put some black paint on my frame where it had caught some of the green over spray.. and he mounted the grill lights..I cant get the side marker/caprice lights to work? I changed fuse's bulbs ect.. now I got to hit an electrical shop.. and hope I dont need a harness! But anyway I told painter that this is not acceptable, (i cant believe he thought it was okay) I told him, : dude people are going to be going over this car, over painters are going to be checking out your work! Is this how you want to represent yourself? and me? I made him rub his hand over his own work, (maybe it was not his work) so he could feel the fuckin sandpapery grit texture of the surface of my car! And yea he felt it. and he apologized and said that he would take my car back next week and devote 2 whole days go get my shit right.. he said he felt bad. Im like:: dont feel bad, get my shit shinny and smooth, with no clear runs and be proud of your work: so now i gonna take my car back to this dude on Monday the 20th..I told him for now, I kind of dont even want to wash the car until I take it back.. but the best way to know what part of your cars body flawed? is by running your rag over it.. I have to take pic's at a friends prom/grad party this after noon.. I thought i would devote this evening to treating the seats and dash board.. I have the fuckin little whole right on the edge/bottom of my convertible top, it's about the size of a dime, but its right on the edge in the rear corner of the top..(like the bottom of the back windshield) it not visible to any passer buy, but It will differently catch water in that whole when ever I scrub,wash,treat the vert top.. maybe its a drain hole on purpose?
> View attachment 1221562


 if I was you bro I would have the guy hit the whole car with Super Fine 3500 sand paper then buff it out. In regard to your dash there's this spray called Pig spit this stuff is the shit for vinyl it's about $15 bucks a can and well with it. The best thing to use for over spray on your windows and chrome is liqueur thinner. My opinion only. Also Most paint stores sell a special paste wax that take's the swirls out.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Hydrohype said:


> the saga continues!
> okay Wednesday I gave the car back to the painter so he could finish buffing the car out.
> (especially the trunk area) and re-align the rear pan and bumper. trouble shoot by lights because they got the blinker/flasher sequence all crazy.. and to mount the front park lights that go in the grill.. and i told him to buff out the over spray that I can feel on my window's.. I told him that I am afraid that I put armor all on my dash, sun visors and, seat's..and i think its going to loose it's wet black shinny look, and turn to that faded white, old crackly look we often see. so I think I should scrub it with some kind of cleaner and then condition it with something new? he suggested maybe spraying the vinyl surface's with clear in order to lock in that wet look?
> suggestion's welcome ?? ? Im waiting to see that tv commercial where the guy rub's this stuff on the plastic bumper of his truck, and the surface got moist and shinny and stayed that way for a long time! nu-vinyl? anyway I picked up the car yesterday. and i swear the car look's worse than it did the last time I picked it up from him.. The whole body is kind of dirty, I can see swirls in the trunk area that originally pointed out in the first place, and when I run my hand over the body, (especially the door's) I can feel the coarse gritty surface of OVER SPRAY or ORANGE PEAL! Last week the windows was coarse and the doors smooth, and now my window's are smooth and the doors are coarse! He did even out the bumper/pan.. put some black paint on my frame where it had caught some of the green over spray.. and he mounted the grill lights..I cant get the side marker/caprice lights to work? I changed fuse's bulbs ect.. now I got to hit an electrical shop.. and hope I dont need a harness! But anyway I told painter that this is not acceptable, (i cant believe he thought it was okay) I told him, : dude people are going to be going over this car, over painters are going to be checking out your work! Is this how you want to represent yourself? and me? I made him rub his hand over his own work, (maybe it was not his work) so he could feel the fuckin sandpapery grit texture of the surface of my car! And yea he felt it. and he apologized and said that he would take my car back next week and devote 2 whole days go get my shit right.. he said he felt bad. Im like:: dont feel bad, get my shit shinny and smooth, with no clear runs and be proud of your work: so now i gonna take my car back to this dude on Monday the 20th..I told him for now, I kind of dont even want to wash the car until I take it back.. but the best way to know what part of your cars body flawed? is by running your rag over it.. I have to take pic's at a friends prom/grad party this after noon.. I thought i would devote this evening to treating the seats and dash board.. I have the fuckin little whole right on the edge/bottom of my convertible top, it's about the size of a dime, but its right on the edge in the rear corner of the top..(like the bottom of the back windshield) it not visible to any passer buy, but It will differently catch water in that whole when ever I scrub,wash,treat the vert top.. maybe its a drain hole on purpose?
> View attachment 1221562


daddy ooo gave you some pretty good and accurate info on this! sup brother !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Hydrohype said:


> Goldie the Mack!


you already know ! those who know just know lol!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> if I was you bro I would have the guy hit the whole car with Super Fine 3500 sand paper then buff it out. In regard to your dash there's this spray called Pig spit this stuff is the shit for vinyl it's about $15 bucks a can and well with it. The best thing to use for over spray on your windows and chrome is liqueur thinner. My opinion only. Also Most paint stores sell a special paste wax that take's the swirls out.


sup OG hope all is well ? How your ride coming along I'LL BE DONE WITH PAYBACK SOON!!:biggrin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup OG hope all is well ? How your ride coming along I'LL BE DONE WITH PAYBACK SOON!!:biggrin:


 hey Mike doing good homie. Your ride is coming out bad ass bro. I know you can't wait until it's done. Hopefully by the end of the summer I'll be able to roll out the 37 that 's the plan at least lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> if I was you bro I would have the guy hit the whole car with Super Fine 3500 sand paper then buff it out. In regard to your dash there's this spray called Pig spit this stuff is the shit for vinyl it's about $15 bucks a can and well with it. The best thing to use for over spray on your windows and chrome is liqueur thinner. My opinion only. Also Most paint stores sell a special paste wax that take's the swirls out.


I am on it,, Operation Locate the spit of pig. start's now... . I guess google amoz, ebay.. maybe they have there own site!




STRICTLY MIKE said:


> daddy ooo gave you some pretty good and accurate info on this! sup brother !


It's not the first time he has blessed somebody with some game.. You telling the truth STRICTLY ..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> I am on it,, Operation Locate the spit of pig. start's now... . I guess google amoz, ebay.. maybe they have there own site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the first time he has blessed somebody with some game.. You telling the truth STRICTLY ..


 you should be able to pic up a can at any harley dealership it been around for many years






If you can't find any I'll send you a can no problem


----------



## bout 73

Thanks Og Neva heard of it bro


----------



## payfred

Working with my good friend to get him cleaned up under the hood 


















We worked hard on it I'm pleased at the outcome


----------



## CadillacTom

Daddy ooo said:


> you should be able to pic up a can at any harley dealership it been around for many years
> View attachment 1230066
> If you can't find any I'll send you a can no problem


https://www.pigspit.com

Here y'all go.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

payfred said:


> Working with my good friend to get him cleaned up under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We worked hard on it I'm pleased at the outcome


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> you should be able to pic up a can at any harley dealership it been around for many years
> View attachment 1230066
> If you can't find any I'll send you a can no problem



Thanks homie,, I got some that same day, from a harley shop in canoga park.. They sold me half a can for $5 

so that night i backed the car out, and i opened up the top. plugged in a flood light and started to do the passanger side 

of the dash, sun viser, front and back seat.. first i tried to get some of the old armor all and or various cleaners out the nook''s and cranny''s by scrubbing the material with dish soap and a little brush.. then I hit it with a damp rag.. then (wet or dry) I sprayed the pig piss heavy on a rag, and tried to coat the passenger side with Pig piss.. Then I took a peek at my car on friday night, and the passenger side of my dash, seat's, visor. ect looked like it did not fade.. So on saturday evening about 5;00 I pulled the car out the garage and tried to repeat the same strip and dress routine on the driver side interior...I may have gottin to happy with this stuff? but damm, so far so good, my interior looks way better now than it did before the Pig Juice! Im will get a chance to take a better look at it today..

Thanks again for the game!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks homie,, I got some that same day, from a harley shop in canoga park.. They sold me half a can for $5
> 
> so that night i backed the car out, and i opened up the top. plugged in a flood light and started to do the passanger side
> 
> of the dash, sun viser, front and back seat.. first i tried to get some of the old armor all and or various cleaners out the nook''s and cranny''s by scrubbing the material with dish soap and a little brush.. then I hit it with a damp rag.. then (wet or dry) I sprayed the pig piss heavy on a rag, and tried to coat the passenger side with Pig piss.. Then I took a peek at my car on friday night, and the passenger side of my dash, seat's, visor. ect looked like it did not fade.. So on saturday evening about 5;00 I pulled the car out the garage and tried to repeat the same strip and dress routine on the driver side interior...I may have gottin to happy with this stuff? but damm, so far so good, my interior looks way better now than it did before the Pig Juice! Im will get a chance to take a better look at it today..
> 
> Thanks again for the game!


 GLAD IT's working out for you bro. If you use it routinely it will keep your dash etc looking fresh.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Working with my good friend to get him cleaned up under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We worked hard on it I'm pleased at the outcome


 Cleaned up good. Good job


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Working with my good friend to get him cleaned up under the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We worked hard on it I'm pleased at the outcome



big difference! :thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Update on my 73 chevelle build.New four barrel carb and intake, new door hinges , new hood latch and wire and new side mirrors...off to the body!


----------



## payfred

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :thumbsup:





Daddy ooo said:


> Cleaned up good. Good job





Hydrohype said:


> big difference! :thumbsup:


Thanks Brothas! :h5: TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

ttt


----------



## bout 73

2x slim you goin to bearcreek park this weekend


----------



## Lowridingmike

GOt to meet Payfred yesterday his 64 is DOPE!!! Hella clean in person gotta see the details up clost the engraving and that motor is something serious! Gonna try and get a pic with the homie for the archives! Til then TTT for a fun weekend lowriding!


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> GOt to meet Payfred yesterday his 64 is DOPE!!! Hella clean in person gotta see the details up clost the engraving and that motor is something serious! Gonna try and get a pic with the homie for the archives! Til then TTT for a fun weekend lowriding!




:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Dude was supposed to take my car back last week Thur-fri but he said something came up, Bring the car monday at 10:00 am was his word's to me...

Okay i am not even calling over there today.. I am pulling in his spot at 10:00 and leaning on the horn.. he said he was gonna keep this shit for 2 days and get it right... mean while I got to get some green back's so i can through it at the front end... I still have a un-easy feeling about what ever is going with my alignment/ tie rod end's / bushing's and all that.. so far the front has received 1 wheel bearing. 2 new drum's, upper and lower ball joints and a-arm bushings.. 
just want it road worthy you know?


----------



## payfred

Some of our rides out here in Louisville Kentucky for the USO/Individuals Back Bumper Bash


----------



## payfred

Put hella miles on the 64 this weekend. Got to kick it wit the homie Lowridin Mike and watch him hop his Caddy! Got to cruise and kick it wit my USO family. Kicked it all weekend wit my fam Bigg Fish. Dope ass weekend! 

This pic is during the 40 mile cruise through Louisville


----------



## umlolo

Looks like you guys had great time fred thanks for sharing. I went to socios carshow in sac your club brothers were deep from cali, oregon, and washington


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

payfred said:


> Put hella miles on the 64 this weekend. Got to kick it wit the homie Lowridin Mike and watch him hop his Caddy! Got to cruise and kick it wit my USO family. Kicked it all weekend wit my fam Bigg Fish. Dope ass weekend!
> 
> This pic is during the 40 mile cruise throu Louisville




Last picture is freaking iconic


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Some of our rides out here in Louisville Kentucky for the USO/Individuals Back Bumper Bash






What's Xibit doing in yo 64? looking good homie. man I got to have that 58!


----------



## N.O.Bricks

:thumbsup:


payfred said:


> Put hella miles on the 64 this weekend. Got to kick it wit the homie Lowridin Mike and watch him hop his Caddy! Got to cruise and kick it wit my USO family. Kicked it all weekend wit my fam Bigg Fish. Dope ass weekend!
> 
> This pic is during the 40 mile cruise through Louisville


poster shit:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Man quick Audio Review.. 

If your looking for car audio gear and your on a swap meet budget! 


You might want to look into a company called AMERICAN BASE.. 


A homie from the LA big M. has been telling me about this brand since 2013.


I had a feeling it was one of those Sleeper Brands, like old Punch and old Crossfire amps were back in the day...( Often over looked and under estimated in performance) and priced lower then the competition with the same power. 


Any way the sub amp for my daily gave out last year. and i was not in a hurry to replace it because I have a speaker or two that's blown and i mostly listen to new's or talk radio when Im behind the wheel.. 


Now in the back of my mind, I was curious about using a different amp this time fro my sub's any way.. I have kind of learned to favor Hifonic's Sub mono amps.. i had 2 brutus 1600's in the past.. I am sure they are not the best, but I liked the brutus line for a few reasons... $200 or so is not bad for a mono sub amp that hit's relatively OK, and is not Juice hungry so you dont have to worry about capacitor's or extra source's for voltage to feed the sub amp.,, But before investing on yet another Brutus? I decided i was going to spend about the same amount on an American Base Sub amp.... I suggest going to there site to see what they have to offer.. anyway I left there web site and started looking at some of there older products on there audio sites.. and i found myself hella curious about thee Phantom series of products.. super small amps, with claims of large wattage, work horse reliability
more than half the cost of it's competitors.. Oh fuck if its made in america too? that's just too much like RIGHT.. So back in March i dropped $100 on this little American Base Sub woofer amplifier.. It's claimed to push 1600 watt's and 1 ohm stable into 1 channel... and the thing looks like the little amps alpine use too make for motor cycle's... well yesterday i took that little thing out of it's box and I mickey mouse wired it up to my sub's.. well that thing is pushing my 2 crossfire 15 inch dual voice coil BMF sub's.. i dont know if I tuned the hertz and all that mumbo jumbo to it's effective frequencies? but that tiny $100 amp is pushing my sub's and not getting warm in the slightest way.. Yea it probably is not hitting as hard as a new brutus would.. but for half the price? it's hitting damm good.. I think when I upgrade? I will be going with American Base again.. It's like an inexpensive M-Matt.. when i get some time i would love to drop by and get more knowledge from a GUY OUT HEAR Whitehorse Customz.. honest operation with GOOD EARS!


----------



## Lowridingmike

payfred said:


> Put hella miles on the 64 this weekend. Got to kick it wit the homie Lowridin Mike and watch him hop his Caddy! Got to cruise and kick it wit my USO family. Kicked it all weekend wit my fam Bigg Fish. Dope ass weekend!
> 
> This pic is during the 40 mile cruise through Louisville


thanks for coming down the 64 is amazing. my car chipped due to pumphead failure but heres a few flicks for the homies
The homie Fred and I was embaressed to even be in fron tof my car.. lolz







ready to ride a bit







me and adriana in the actual 63 from friday my homie Lincoln james got it now














Freds dope 64 chevy







gucci jon gettin dunked














chppin







yeah even had the chevy there


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> Man quick Audio Review..
> 
> If your looking for car audio gear and your on a swap meet budget!
> 
> 
> You might want to look into a company called AMERICAN BASE..
> 
> 
> A homie from the LA big M. has been telling me about this brand since 2013.
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it was one of those Sleeper Brands, like old Punch and old Crossfire amps were back in the day...( Often over looked and under estimated in performance) and priced lower then the competition with the same power.
> 
> 
> Any way the sub amp for my daily gave out last year. and i was not in a hurry to replace it because I have a speaker or two that's blown and i mostly listen to new's or talk radio when Im behind the wheel..
> 
> 
> Now in the back of my mind, I was curious about using a different amp this time fro my sub's any way.. I have kind of learned to favor Hifonic's Sub mono amps.. i had 2 brutus 1600's in the past.. I am sure they are not the best, but I liked the brutus line for a few reasons... $200 or so is not bad for a mono sub amp that hit's relatively OK, and is not Juice hungry so you dont have to worry about capacitor's or extra source's for voltage to feed the sub amp.,, But before investing on yet another Brutus? I decided i was going to spend about the same amount on an American Base Sub amp.... I suggest going to there site to see what they have to offer.. anyway I left there web site and started looking at some of there older products on there audio sites.. and i found myself hella curious about thee Phantom series of products.. super small amps, with claims of large wattage, work horse reliability
> more than half the cost of it's competitors.. Oh fuck if its made in america too? that's just too much like RIGHT.. So back in March i dropped $100 on this little American Base Sub woofer amplifier.. It's claimed to push 1600 watt's and 1 ohm stable into 1 channel... and the thing looks like the little amps alpine use too make for motor cycle's... well yesterday i took that little thing out of it's box and I mickey mouse wired it up to my sub's.. well that thing is pushing my 2 crossfire 15 inch dual voice coil BMF sub's.. i dont know if I tuned the hertz and all that mumbo jumbo to it's effective frequencies? but that tiny $100 amp is pushing my sub's and not getting warm in the slightest way.. Yea it probably is not hitting as hard as a new brutus would.. but for half the price? it's hitting damm good.. I think when I upgrade? I will be going with American Base again.. It's like an inexpensive M-Matt.. when i get some time i would love to drop by and get more knowledge from a GUY OUT HEAR Whitehorse Customz.. honest operation with GOOD EARS!
> 
> View attachment 1250130
> View attachment 1250138



I LOVE american bass. If I do use subs in my ride I'm forsure using AB. My uncle had a pair of 12s in his 760. Shook HARD


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I LOVE american bass. If I do use subs in my ride I'm forsure using AB. My uncle had a pair of 12s in his 760. Shook HARD


right on!


----------



## CadillacTom

Over 500 miles over the holiday weekend, 13" Zeniths, rolling to Detroit for the Big M picnic. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Put hella miles on the 64 this weekend. Got to kick it wit the homie Lowridin Mike and watch him hop his Caddy! Got to cruise and kick it wit my USO family. Kicked it all weekend wit my fam Bigg Fish. Dope ass weekend!
> 
> This pic is during the 40 mile cruise through Louisville


 cool ass photo's PayFred. Nice looking line up as well. That's what's up look like u guys had a great time.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lowridingmike said:


> thanks for coming down the 64 is amazing. my car chipped due to pumphead failure but heres a few flicks for the homies
> The homie Fred and I was embaressed to even be in fron tof my car.. lolz
> View attachment 1250306
> 
> ready to ride a bit
> View attachment 1250314
> 
> me and adriana in the actual 63 from friday my homie Lincoln james got it now
> View attachment 1250322
> 
> View attachment 1250330
> 
> Freds dope 64 chevy
> View attachment 1250338
> 
> gucci jon gettin dunked
> View attachment 1250346
> 
> View attachment 1250354
> 
> chppin
> View attachment 1250362
> 
> yeah even had the chevy there
> View attachment 1250370


 nice photo's had to be cool meeting payFred



Hydrohype said:


> Man quick Audio Review..
> 
> If your looking for car audio gear and your on a swap meet budget!
> 
> 
> You might want to look into a company called AMERICAN BASE..
> 
> 
> A homie from the LA big M. has been telling me about this brand since 2013.
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it was one of those Sleeper Brands, like old Punch and old Crossfire amps were back in the day...( Often over looked and under estimated in performance) and priced lower then the competition with the same power.
> 
> 
> Any way the sub amp for my daily gave out last year. and i was not in a hurry to replace it because I have a speaker or two that's blown and i mostly listen to new's or talk radio when Im behind the wheel..
> 
> 
> Now in the back of my mind, I was curious about using a different amp this time fro my sub's any way.. I have kind of learned to favor Hifonic's Sub mono amps.. i had 2 brutus 1600's in the past.. I am sure they are not the best, but I liked the brutus line for a few reasons... $200 or so is not bad for a mono sub amp that hit's relatively OK, and is not Juice hungry so you dont have to worry about capacitor's or extra source's for voltage to feed the sub amp.,, But before investing on yet another Brutus? I decided i was going to spend about the same amount on an American Base Sub amp.... I suggest going to there site to see what they have to offer.. anyway I left there web site and started looking at some of there older products on there audio sites.. and i found myself hella curious about thee Phantom series of products.. super small amps, with claims of large wattage, work horse reliability
> more than half the cost of it's competitors.. Oh fuck if its made in america too? that's just too much like RIGHT.. So back in March i dropped $100 on this little American Base Sub woofer amplifier.. It's claimed to push 1600 watt's and 1 ohm stable into 1 channel... and the thing looks like the little amps alpine use too make for motor cycle's... well yesterday i took that little thing out of it's box and I mickey mouse wired it up to my sub's.. well that thing is pushing my 2 crossfire 15 inch dual voice coil BMF sub's.. i dont know if I tuned the hertz and all that mumbo jumbo to it's effective frequencies? but that tiny $100 amp is pushing my sub's and not getting warm in the slightest way.. Yea it probably is not hitting as hard as a new brutus would.. but for half the price? it's hitting damm good.. I think when I upgrade? I will be going with American Base again.. It's like an inexpensive M-Matt.. when i get some time i would love to drop by and get more knowledge from a GUY OUT HEAR Whitehorse Customz.. honest operation with GOOD EARS!
> 
> View attachment 1250130
> View attachment 1250138


 I'm going to have to check this brand out. 



CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles over the holiday weekend, 13" Zeniths, rolling to Detroit for the Big M picnic.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 That caddy is looking real sweet Homie


----------



## CadillacTom

Daddy ooo said:


> nice photo's had to be cool meeting payFred
> 
> I'm going to have to check this brand out.
> 
> That caddy is looking real sweet Homie


Thank you, Daddy ooo!


----------



## bout 73

2x clean caddy tom


----------



## Hydrohype

MORNING PEOPLE, 

I felt compelled to unveil some of my thoughts via facebook on certain life experiences some of us probably share.. 

I was hoping it would start a discussion and get people to reflect on some of our own belief's that may be a little flawed.. 

(yea i would probably get allot of work done if I did'nt sit around and think of dumb shit to write about everyday) 

(my posting from fakebook today)



Hey check this out,
I was in my daily last night riding with my hair dresser. And the stereo was bumping these tracks by someone called Y. G. 
the songs are banging and pretty hard hitting..every now and then i have a little trouble listening to lyric's that Glorify the killing of CRIPS and the supreme loyalty to the red flag.. just like i might get a little uncomfortable if I am loudly playing a song that is Shouting insults to BLOODS and bragging about how many have fallen as a direct result of there personal CRIP activity.. 
But I get it, some people write about what they know? and some people write about what they want OTHER PEOPLE to perceive them ass, regardless of weather or not that perception is based on truth?


But hear is what get's under my skin. There is a part of these dude's tracks that has a ( reality sound bite)) Where you hear a man, clearly loudly and aggressively confront another man with the word's : EAH *****, WHERE YOU FROM? WHERE THE FUCK YOU FROM? : I dont remember how the song go's after that sound bite? because i sort of black out after hearing that statement... Hear is my question I posed to my friend, and i now pose to you/anyone who will answer..

If you had a person in your life (brother son father uncle) who is loyal to a gang.
and you learn that this person confronted another person just the same way the guy does in the song.. by walking up to total stranger who is coming out of a liqure store headed to his car and saying : Eah *****, WHERE YOU FROM?: But this stranger did not answer OUR bully, Instead he acted as if nothing was wrong by not breaking his stride or body language he pull's his right arm out of the pocket in his jacket, his hand not visible until the reflection of the gun he's holding flicker's against the street light. the flicker is followed by two flash's because the stranger pulled the trigger of his gun just as fast as he pulled it out.. two shot's hitting the gang banger in the head, splitting his scull and causing a piece of his forehead to fly across the driveway. surely killing him as he fell to the ground.. The stranger continued to his car and slowly drove away as if nothing had ever happened.. ( TRUST ME, TRUE STORY) NOW if this shooting victim is your homeboy, or a loved relative? Do you avenge the death of your folk's? Do you scream and cry for justice as if your guy was really just a victim of violence, and not a desperate predator? Do you blame the guy that shot your folk's and as a result you blame the gang that you think he is from? Do you tell the police? Or do you realize that the loud mouth aggressor simply got the exact perfect reaction that anyone would deserve. If they think they can approach a grown man in a free society and demand that he tell his affiliations. The guy probably was carrying that gun illegally, but as far as i am concerned there was only one bad guy in this scenario, and the bad guy is the one who's brain matter now carpets the parking lot...B-dog's C-dog's..South side's North side's AB's, military and Law enforcement please chime in and participate in this discussion on morality vs.law vs urban code of street ethic's! No it does not matter in who's hood this happened? nor does it matter what hood the mystery shooter is from. i can tell you the man who pulled the trigger that night was not looking for trouble. and does not enjoy taking a life.. Dig deep, draw honesty from that well of experience we all posses..


----------



## Lowridingmike

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles over the holiday weekend, 13" Zeniths, rolling to Detroit for the Big M picnic.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Nice did tht come from Lee Huff from here in Louisville? Former individuals car? sure looks like it with the mike lamberson striping! NIce!


----------



## CadillacTom

Lowridingmike said:


> Nice did tht come from Lee Huff here in Louisville? Former individuals car? sure looks like it with the mike lamberson striping! NIce!


Yessir! Fell in love with her at Carl Casper and waited patiently. Cats down there in Louisville putting pressure on them with there cars.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> MORNING PEOPLE,
> 
> I felt compelled to unveil some of my thoughts via facebook on certain life experiences some of us probably share..
> 
> I was hoping it would start a discussion and get people to reflect on some of our own belief's that may be a little flawed..
> 
> (yea i would probably get allot of work done if I did'nt sit around and think of dumb shit to write about everyday)
> 
> (my posting from fakebook today)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey check this out,
> I was in my daily last night riding with my hair dresser. And the stereo was bumping these tracks by someone called Y. G.
> the songs are banging and pretty hard hitting..every now and then i have a little trouble listening to lyric's that Glorify the killing of CRIPS and the supreme loyalty to the red flag.. just like i might get a little uncomfortable if I am loudly playing a song that is Shouting insults to BLOODS and bragging about how many have fallen as a direct result of there personal CRIP activity..
> But I get it, some people write about what they know? and some people write about what they want OTHER PEOPLE to perceive them ass, regardless of weather or not that perception is based on truth?
> 
> 
> But hear is what get's under my skin. There is a part of these dude's tracks that has a ( reality sound bite)) Where you hear a man, clearly loudly and aggressively confront another man with the word's : EAH *****, WHERE YOU FROM? WHERE THE FUCK YOU FROM? : I dont remember how the song go's after that sound bite? because i sort of black out after hearing that statement... Hear is my question I posed to my friend, and i now pose to you/anyone who will answer..
> 
> If you had a person in your life (brother son father uncle) who is loyal to a gang.
> and you learn that this person confronted another person just the same way the guy does in the song.. by walking up to total stranger who is coming out of a liqure store headed to his car and saying : Eah *****, WHERE YOU FROM?: But this stranger did not answer OUR bully, Instead he acted as if nothing was wrong by not breaking his stride or body language he pull's his right arm out of the pocket in his jacket, his hand not visible until the reflection of the gun he's holding flicker's against the street light. the flicker is followed by two flash's because the stranger pulled the trigger of his gun just as fast as he pulled it out.. two shot's hitting the gang banger in the head, splitting his scull and causing a piece of his forehead to fly across the driveway. surely killing him as he fell to the ground.. The stranger continued to his car and slowly drove away as if nothing had ever happened.. ( TRUST ME, TRUE STORY) NOW if this shooting victim is your homeboy, or a loved relative? Do you avenge the death of your folk's? Do you scream and cry for justice as if your guy was really just a victim of violence, and not a desperate predator? Do you blame the guy that shot your folk's and as a result you blame the gang that you think he is from? Do you tell the police? Or do you realize that the loud mouth aggressor simply got the exact perfect reaction that anyone would deserve. If they think they can approach a grown man in a free society and demand that he tell his affiliations. The guy probably was carrying that gun illegally, but as far as i am concerned there was only one bad guy in this scenario, and the bad guy is the one who's brain matter now carpets the parking lot...B-dog's C-dog's..South side's North side's AB's, military and Law enforcement please chime in and participate in this discussion on morality vs.law vs urban code of street ethic's! No it does not matter in who's hood this happened? nor does it matter what hood the mystery shooter is from. i can tell you the man who pulled the trigger that night was not looking for trouble. and does not enjoy taking a life.. Dig deep, draw honesty from that well of experience we all posses..
> 
> View attachment 1252674


 You can never under estimate anyone. You never know who your messing with. This is Something I learned early in life. You have good writing skills And a lot of life lessons Hyro you should do something with that Homie.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> MORNING PEOPLE,
> 
> I felt compelled to unveil some of my thoughts via facebook on certain life experiences some of us probably share..
> 
> I was hoping it would start a discussion and get people to reflect on some of our own belief's that may be a little flawed..
> 
> (yea i would probably get allot of work done if I did'nt sit around and think of dumb shit to write about everyday)
> 
> (my posting from fakebook today)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey check this out,
> I was in my daily last night riding with my hair dresser. And the stereo was bumping these tracks by someone called Y. G.
> the songs are banging and pretty hard hitting..every now and then i have a little trouble listening to lyric's that Glorify the killing of CRIPS and the supreme loyalty to the red flag.. just like i might get a little uncomfortable if I am loudly playing a song that is Shouting insults to BLOODS and bragging about how many have fallen as a direct result of there personal CRIP activity..
> But I get it, some people write about what they know? and some people write about what they want OTHER PEOPLE to perceive them ass, regardless of weather or not that perception is based on truth?
> 
> 
> But hear is what get's under my skin. There is a part of these dude's tracks that has a ( reality sound bite)) Where you hear a man, clearly loudly and aggressively confront another man with the word's : EAH *****, WHERE YOU FROM? WHERE THE FUCK YOU FROM? : I dont remember how the song go's after that sound bite? because i sort of black out after hearing that statement... Hear is my question I posed to my friend, and i now pose to you/anyone who will answer..
> 
> If you had a person in your life (brother son father uncle) who is loyal to a gang.
> and you learn that this person confronted another person just the same way the guy does in the song.. by walking up to total stranger who is coming out of a liqure store headed to his car and saying : Eah *****, WHERE YOU FROM?: But this stranger did not answer OUR bully, Instead he acted as if nothing was wrong by not breaking his stride or body language he pull's his right arm out of the pocket in his jacket, his hand not visible until the reflection of the gun he's holding flicker's against the street light. the flicker is followed by two flash's because the stranger pulled the trigger of his gun just as fast as he pulled it out.. two shot's hitting the gang banger in the head, splitting his scull and causing a piece of his forehead to fly across the driveway. surely killing him as he fell to the ground.. The stranger continued to his car and slowly drove away as if nothing had ever happened.. ( TRUST ME, TRUE STORY) NOW if this shooting victim is your homeboy, or a loved relative? Do you avenge the death of your folk's? Do you scream and cry for justice as if your guy was really just a victim of violence, and not a desperate predator? Do you blame the guy that shot your folk's and as a result you blame the gang that you think he is from? Do you tell the police? Or do you realize that the loud mouth aggressor simply got the exact perfect reaction that anyone would deserve. If they think they can approach a grown man in a free society and demand that he tell his affiliations. The guy probably was carrying that gun illegally, but as far as i am concerned there was only one bad guy in this scenario, and the bad guy is the one who's brain matter now carpets the parking lot...B-dog's C-dog's..South side's North side's AB's, military and Law enforcement please chime in and participate in this discussion on morality vs.law vs urban code of street ethic's! No it does not matter in who's hood this happened? nor does it matter what hood the mystery shooter is from. i can tell you the man who pulled the trigger that night was not looking for trouble. and does not enjoy taking a life.. Dig deep, draw honesty from that well of experience we all posses..
> 
> View attachment 1252674








How grown is anybody running around with a flag in their pocket/hat on. That's the way society sees it. And they'd lock him up. I think all of us at one point in time fell in with the red and blue disease. If you step to somebody from the other side tryin to bang on em and you're only prepared for a sock to the jaw, you slippin already. From my pov now, I would've never stepped to him bc Id be at home with my girl, but back then(bang bang H gang!! bhbK, 500K, 33rdK) then of course you'd ride on him. I don't think anybody from a turf would say anything different because you aren't logical. You love that lifestyle and everything with it you know? The ***** who wigged him wasn't thinking about standing his ground or self preservation, he was thinking about that stripe, gettin' the drop on ol boy.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles over the holiday weekend, 13" Zeniths, rolling to Detroit for the Big M picnic.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


looks good brother!


----------



## Hydrohype

CadillacTom said:


> Over 500 miles over the holiday weekend, 13" Zeniths, rolling to Detroit for the Big M picnic.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




that bumper kit angle is the shot.. that is a pretty Behind..


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> You can never under estimate anyone. You never know who your messing with. This is Something I learned early in life. You have good writing skills And a lot of life lessons Hyro you should do something with that Homie.


 Yes, that is much of what I took from that person's experience.. I think I push the envelope a little. But yea man, sometimes
it's easier for me to get it out in type than with my voice.. It's better for my 4 cornered room to be my kitchen where I scream to the world via my p.c. then the 4 cornered room of a cell with cement and steal all around! Man i have ton's of shit I have written going back over 20 years,,,much I have to find because it's on paper.. some things are looked in my old pc's hard drive that I cant open... Some time around 2010-or 11? I started saving everything i write or post in a special file. I got quote''s from U-tube 
videos and facebook post going back for years.. some times I go a little over the top on purpose, maybe for risk factor. 
They say our digital foot print is forever.. well Im keeping my own foot print just in case the government or some hater should say that i said something that i probably did not say.. anytime you see one of my 1 page rants about politic's or some female or the 
TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY story's? you can trust that i have a copy of that post and it's added to my file.. which I hope to figure out a hook so the whole thing can be marketable! Dude i got ton's of fiction shit too...I thought a good short story last week.. and i want to get outlined before It' loose's its meat!


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> How grown is anybody running around with a flag in their pocket/hat on. That's the way society sees it. And they'd lock him up. I think all of us at one point in time fell in with the red and blue disease. If you step to somebody from the other side tryin to bang on em and you're only prepared for a sock to the jaw, you slippin already. From my pov now, I would've never stepped to him bc Id be at home with my girl, but back then(bang bang H gang!! bhbK, 500K, 33rdK) then of course you'd ride on him. I don't think anybody from a turf would say anything different because you aren't logical. You love that lifestyle and everything with it you know? The ***** who wigged him wasn't thinking about standing his ground or self preservation, he was thinking about that stripe, gettin' the drop on ol boy.



i hear you...


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Yes, that is much of what I took from that person's experience.. I think I push the envelope a little. But yea man, sometimes
> it's easier for me to get it out in type than with my voice.. It's better for my 4 cornered room to be my kitchen where I scream to the world via my p.c. then the 4 cornered room of a cell with cement and steal all around! Man i have ton's of shit I have written going back over 20 years,,,much I have to find because it's on paper.. some things are looked in my old pc's hard drive that I cant open... Some time around 2010-or 11? I started saving everything i write or post in a special file. I got quote''s from U-tube
> videos and facebook post going back for years.. some times I go a little over the top on purpose, maybe for risk factor.
> They say our digital foot print is forever.. well Im keeping my own foot print just in case the government or some hater should say that i said something that i probably did not say.. anytime you see one of my 1 page rants about politic's or some female or the
> TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY story's? you can trust that i have a copy of that post and it's added to my file.. which I hope to figure out a hook so the whole thing can be marketable! Dude i got ton's of fiction shit too...I thought a good short story last week.. and i want to get outlined before It' loose's its meat!


 That's cool Hyro. You seem to have a passion for writing go for it homie don't let nothing or no one stand in your way present some of your work to a publisher. Homie's our age have a lot of story's to tell being we was the text rats for the crack era front and center.






1980's Pic


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> That's cool Hyro. You seem to have a passion for writing go for it homie don't let nothing or no one stand in your way present some of your work to a publisher. Homie's our age have a lot of story's to tell being we was the text rats for the crack era front and center.
> View attachment 1262314
> 1980's Pic


yea we sure were.. Im trippin off that pic.. new jack city right there... yea the crack thing was some Geo-social-engineering.

I mean the diabolical genius of getting smoker's in south central to fund Iran-contra gate. while the government get's a population that is happy to pay high tax's because they are told the money will buy more tanks and guns to fight the war on drugs! mean while the mother fucker's get to kick in doors and take people's property. and now they get money with bail and lawyers and drug programs and probation... they get the black fighting the brown.. both black and brown household's (more black) Get the message early on that the courts/ government is the real Daddy of the household.. seeing curb creatures become ballers and seeing ballers loose everything they own because they fell in love with there own supply! 

But I have to say, the thing I find the most fascinating about free base phenomena later called crack?

was the way some of the most attractive women all of a sudden became withen reach of a mother who did not have the best rap or prettiest face, best body ect.. you just had to have to have rock.. Thinking about it though? alot of those men who served where 
asshole's to smoker girls, they did not exploit them for sex per say as much as they exploited them for profit and just plain boredom! I wish there was more real life footage of that stuff..


----------



## payfred

From the HIGHS












To the LOWS












We gone keep LOWRIDIN!


----------



## Lowridingmike

whoa!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Damn brah sorry, glad you're alright though... Looks like it completely broke the lower not just the ball joint yikes! Charge it to the game fam..


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Sorry to see that brother.


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> From the HIGHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the LOWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We gone keep LOWRIDIN!



ohhhhh hell nah.. Keep you some photo's of your car when it was getting air time. and try to take easy in the future. 

That is if you think you can resist the urge to KEEP SWINGN? I know it looks and feels good than a mother fucker,

and you USO fools ride hard, But I dont think I could put my 4 in the air more than a few times.. I'd lay that girl down 

and pamper her... Im knowing you'l be back good as new in no time..


Hey Fred what's that above your tire? is that fender? did you get body damage too? 
that painted frame looks dope. I can see the battle scar on your tire from the G-tuck!


----------



## orlando

Hydrohype said:


> yea we sure were.. Im trippin off that pic.. new jack city right there... yea the crack thing was some Geo-social-engineering.
> 
> I mean the diabolical genius of getting smoker's in south central to fund Iran-contra gate. while the government get's a population that is happy to pay high tax's because they are told the money will buy more tanks and guns to fight the war on drugs! mean while the mother fucker's get to kick in doors and take people's property. and now they get money with bail and lawyers and drug programs and probation... they get the black fighting the brown.. both black and brown household's (more black) Get the message early on that the courts/ government is the real Daddy of the household.. seeing curb creatures become ballers and seeing ballers loose everything they own because they fell in love with there own supply!
> 
> But I have to say, the thing I find the most fascinating about free base phenomena later called crack?
> 
> was the way some of the most attractive women all of a sudden became withen reach of a mother who did not have the best rap or prettiest face, best body ect.. you just had to have to have rock.. Thinking about it though? alot of those men who served where
> asshole's to smoker girls, they did not exploit them for sex per say as much as they exploited them for profit and just plain boredom! I wish there was more real life footage of that stuff..


man that is real talk! I witnessed it in San Jose as well as Los Angeles.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> yea we sure were.. Im trippin off that pic.. new jack city right there... yea the crack thing was some Geo-social-engineering.
> 
> I mean the diabolical genius of getting smoker's in south central to fund Iran-contra gate. while the government get's a population that is happy to pay high tax's because they are told the money will buy more tanks and guns to fight the war on drugs! mean while the mother fucker's get to kick in doors and take people's property. and now they get money with bail and lawyers and drug programs and probation... they get the black fighting the brown.. both black and brown household's (more black) Get the message early on that the courts/ government is the real Daddy of the household.. seeing curb creatures become ballers and seeing ballers loose everything they own because they fell in love with there own supply!
> 
> But I have to say, the thing I find the most fascinating about free base phenomena later called crack?
> 
> was the way some of the most attractive women all of a sudden became withen reach of a mother who did not have the best rap or prettiest face, best body ect.. you just had to have to have rock.. Thinking about it though? alot of those men who served where
> asshole's to smoker girls, they did not exploit them for sex per say as much as they exploited them for profit and just plain boredom! I wish there was more real life footage of that stuff..


 yeah you right Hyro back then thousands and thousands of beautiful women went from sugar to shit real quik. Those was some real bad and fucked up time's for the black community. A lot of good people got caught up including myself. Hopefully the future generations will never have to experience anything like the crack epidemic of the 80's. The prison and cemetery's are full of victim's from that era.


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> From the HIGHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the LOWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We gone keep LOWRIDIN!


 think god no one got hurt and there wasn't much damage to yo ride. You's a vet Fred you already know what you have to do. Your real active on the switch wouldn't be a bad ideal to reinforce your new lowers. There's other moves you could hit as well to lessen the chances of this happening again also. You know the deal. Good luck with your fix homie


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> yeah you right Hyro back then thousands and thousands of beautiful women went from sugar to shit real quik. Those was some real bad and fucked up time's for the black community. A lot of good people got caught up including myself. Hopefully the future generations will never have to experience anything like the crack epidemic of the 80's. The prison and cemetery's are full of victim's from that era.



OKAY I wont lie to kick it! I must confess, When I heard that ole girl Thelma from Good Times was smoking? dude you talking about a smoker that always kept a little stash on the side just for her! No I never had the opportunity to meet her, but many hours and many hit's where tossed up just fantasizing about the opportunity.. ( you see, First we we were going to smoke together )
But then I was going to beg her and fuck her into wanting to get clean.. then we end up getting clean together and I help her in the Good Time's reunion.. just before we get married..


On another topic) I just posted a long ass rant on my fb about the sinister evils of player haters... those mother fuckers are some parasite jealous ass week sub-human soul's.. Real hater's usually have more money than the people they are hating on. usually have a decent spouse, but they dont want you to have any kind of spouse.. It take's a small mother fuckin insect to get pleasure from taking away someone else's hard earned slice of serenetee... I must pat all you fella's on the back for keeping these page's some of the most HATER-FREE place's I have to hang out in. several minutes of almost everyday..


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Hydrohype said:


> OKAY I wont lie to kick it! I must confess, When I heard that ole girl Thelma from Good Times was smoking? dude you talking about a smoker that always kept a little stash on the side just for her! No I never had the opportunity to meet her, but many hours and many hit's where tossed up just fantasizing about the opportunity.. ( you see, First we we were going to smoke together )
> But then I was going to beg her and fuck her into wanting to get clean.. then we end up getting clean together and I help her in the Good Time's reunion.. just before we get married..
> 
> 
> On another topic) I just posted a long ass rant on my fb about the sinister evils of player haters... those mother fuckers are some parasite jealous ass week sub-human soul's.. Real hater's usually have more money than the people they are hating on. usually have a decent spouse, but they dont want you to have any kind of spouse.. It take's a small mother fuckin insect to get pleasure from taking away someone else's hard earned slice of serenetee... I must pat all you fella's on the back for keeping these page's some of the most HATER-FREE place's I have to hang out in. several minutes of almost everyday..
> 
> View attachment 1267026










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirty69

Hydrohype said:


> MORNING PEOPLE,
> 
> I felt compelled to unveil some of my thoughts via facebook on certain life experiences some of us probably share..
> 
> I was hoping it would start a discussion and get people to reflect on some of our own belief's that may be a little flawed..
> 
> (yea i would probably get allot of work done if I did'nt sit around and think of dumb shit to write about everyday)
> 
> (my posting from fakebook today)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey check this out,
> I was in my daily last night riding with my hair dresser. And the stereo was bumping these tracks by someone called Y. G.
> the songs are banging and pretty hard hitting..every now and then i have a little trouble listening to lyric's that Glorify the killing of CRIPS and the supreme loyalty to the red flag.. just like i might get a little uncomfortable if I am loudly playing a song that is Shouting insults to BLOODS and bragging about how many have fallen as a direct result of there personal CRIP activity..
> But I get it, some people write about what they know? and some people write about what they want OTHER PEOPLE to perceive them ass, regardless of weather or not that perception is based on truth?
> 
> 
> But hear is what get's under my skin. There is a part of these dude's tracks that has a ( reality sound bite)) Where you hear a man, clearly loudly and aggressively confront another man with the word's : EAH *****, WHERE YOU FROM? WHERE THE FUCK YOU FROM? : I dont remember how the song go's after that sound bite? because i sort of black out after hearing that statement... Hear is my question I posed to my friend, and i now pose to you/anyone who will answer..
> 
> If you had a person in your life (brother son father uncle) who is loyal to a gang.
> and you learn that this person confronted another person just the same way the guy does in the song.. by walking up to total stranger who is coming out of a liqure store headed to his car and saying : Eah *****, WHERE YOU FROM?: But this stranger did not answer OUR bully, Instead he acted as if nothing was wrong by not breaking his stride or body language he pull's his right arm out of the pocket in his jacket, his hand not visible until the reflection of the gun he's holding flicker's against the street light. the flicker is followed by two flash's because the stranger pulled the trigger of his gun just as fast as he pulled it out.. two shot's hitting the gang banger in the head, splitting his scull and causing a piece of his forehead to fly across the driveway. surely killing him as he fell to the ground.. The stranger continued to his car and slowly drove away as if nothing had ever happened.. ( TRUST ME, TRUE STORY) NOW if this shooting victim is your homeboy, or a loved relative? Do you avenge the death of your folk's? Do you scream and cry for justice as if your guy was really just a victim of violence, and not a desperate predator? Do you blame the guy that shot your folk's and as a result you blame the gang that you think he is from? Do you tell the police? Or do you realize that the loud mouth aggressor simply got the exact perfect reaction that anyone would deserve. If they think they can approach a grown man in a free society and demand that he tell his affiliations. The guy probably was carrying that gun illegally, but as far as i am concerned there was only one bad guy in this scenario, and the bad guy is the one who's brain matter now carpets the parking lot...B-dog's C-dog's..South side's North side's AB's, military and Law enforcement please chime in and participate in this discussion on morality vs.law vs urban code of street ethic's! No it does not matter in who's hood this happened? nor does it matter what hood the mystery shooter is from. i can tell you the man who pulled the trigger that night was not looking for trouble. and does not enjoy taking a life.. Dig deep, draw honesty from that well of experience we all posses..
> 
> View attachment 1252674


The above story illustrates the old saying," You gotta bring ass to get ass!". Back in the day, both them fools would be alive to tell the story. Somebody would have got their ass kicked but that's it. Now, everybody gotta be strapped.
I grew up in an era when you handled your business with your hands. I was witness to the changes in the late sixties and early/mid seventies when fists became knives and then knives became guns and guns became more prevalent. I never could figure out why people got involved, especially when you were seeing cats bite the dust on a regular basis back then. Even more so now. I really don't understand why anyone would trip on being from a neighborhood that their parents chose. We moved from LA to Compton in 66. They moved there and didn't ask me shit. Just drug my little ass along. They could have moved anywhere.


----------



## orlando

Hydrohype said:


> MORNING PEOPLE,
> 
> I felt compelled to unveil some of my thoughts via facebook on certain life experiences some of us probably share..
> 
> I was hoping it would start a discussion and get people to reflect on some of our own belief's that may be a little flawed..
> 
> (yea i would probably get allot of work done if I did'nt sit around and think of dumb shit to write about everyday)
> 
> (my posting from fakebook today)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey check this out,
> I was in my daily last night riding with my hair dresser. And the stereo was bumping these tracks by someone called Y. G.
> the songs are banging and pretty hard hitting..every now and then i have a little trouble listening to lyric's that Glorify the killing of CRIPS and the supreme loyalty to the red flag.. just like i might get a little uncomfortable if I am loudly playing a song that is Shouting insults to BLOODS and bragging about how many have fallen as a direct result of there personal CRIP activity..
> But I get it, some people write about what they know? and some people write about what they want OTHER PEOPLE to perceive them ass, regardless of weather or not that perception is based on truth?
> 
> 
> But hear is what get's under my skin. There is a part of these dude's tracks that has a ( reality sound bite)) Where you hear a man, clearly loudly and aggressively confront another man with the word's : EAH *****, WHERE YOU FROM? WHERE THE FUCK YOU FROM? : I dont remember how the song go's after that sound bite? because i sort of black out after hearing that statement... Hear is my question I posed to my friend, and i now pose to you/anyone who will answer..
> 
> If you had a person in your life (brother son father uncle) who is loyal to a gang.
> and you learn that this person confronted another person just the same way the guy does in the song.. by walking up to total stranger who is coming out of a liqure store headed to his car and saying : Eah *****, WHERE YOU FROM?: But this stranger did not answer OUR bully, Instead he acted as if nothing was wrong by not breaking his stride or body language he pull's his right arm out of the pocket in his jacket, his hand not visible until the reflection of the gun he's holding flicker's against the street light. the flicker is followed by two flash's because the stranger pulled the trigger of his gun just as fast as he pulled it out.. two shot's hitting the gang banger in the head, splitting his scull and causing a piece of his forehead to fly across the driveway. surely killing him as he fell to the ground.. The stranger continued to his car and slowly drove away as if nothing had ever happened.. ( TRUST ME, TRUE STORY) NOW if this shooting victim is your homeboy, or a loved relative? Do you avenge the death of your folk's? Do you scream and cry for justice as if your guy was really just a victim of violence, and not a desperate predator? Do you blame the guy that shot your folk's and as a result you blame the gang that you think he is from? Do you tell the police? Or do you realize that the loud mouth aggressor simply got the exact perfect reaction that anyone would deserve. If they think they can approach a grown man in a free society and demand that he tell his affiliations. The guy probably was carrying that gun illegally, but as far as i am concerned there was only one bad guy in this scenario, and the bad guy is the one who's brain matter now carpets the parking lot...B-dog's C-dog's..South side's North side's AB's, military and Law enforcement please chime in and participate in this discussion on morality vs.law vs urban code of street ethic's! No it does not matter in who's hood this happened? nor does it matter what hood the mystery shooter is from. i can tell you the man who pulled the trigger that night was not looking for trouble. and does not enjoy taking a life.. Dig deep, draw honesty from that well of experience we all posses..
> 
> View attachment 1252674


i done a lot of thing's in my 50 years but i always lived by certain rules.right is right and wrong is wrong.so no i wouldn't avenge them. to a lot of people i would be a punk but like i said wrong is wrong.i wonder how many times the victim got away with that bullshit tactic but it seems like the odds were against him.you can only fuck with people so much till someone pulls your card.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Dirty69 said:


> The above story illustrates the old saying," You gotta bring ass to get ass!". Back in the day, both them fools would be alive to tell the story. Somebody would have got their ass kicked but that's it. Now, everybody gotta be strapped.
> I grew up in an era when you handled your business with your hands. I was witness to the changes in the late sixties and early/mid seventies when fists became knives and then knives became guns and guns became more prevalent. I never could figure out why people got involved, especially when you were seeing cats bite the dust on a regular basis back then. Even more so now. I really don't understand why anyone would trip on being from a neighborhood that their parents chose. We moved from LA to Compton in 66. They moved there and didn't ask me shit. Just drug my little ass along. They could have moved anywhere.


 Very true. Back in the day it was all about knuckle up. And the only retaliation would be the new found respect to the man that kicked yo ass with his bare hands. 



orlando said:


> i done a lot of thing's in my 50 years but i always lived by certain rules.right is right and wrong is wrong.so no i wouldn't avenge them. to a lot of people i would be a punk but like i said wrong is wrong.i wonder how many times the victim got away with that bullshit tactic but it seems like the odds were against him.you can only fuck with people so much till someone pulls your card.


 Real Talk homie


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> OKAY I wont lie to kick it! I must confess, When I heard that ole girl Thelma from Good Times was smoking? dude you talking about a smoker that always kept a little stash on the side just for her! No I never had the opportunity to meet her, but many hours and many hit's where tossed up just fantasizing about the opportunity.. ( you see, First we we were going to smoke together )
> But then I was going to beg her and fuck her into wanting to get clean.. then we end up getting clean together and I help her in the Good Time's reunion.. just before we get married..
> 
> 
> On another topic) I just posted a long ass rant on my fb about the sinister evils of player haters... those mother fuckers are some parasite jealous ass week sub-human soul's.. Real hater's usually have more money than the people they are hating on. usually have a decent spouse, but they dont want you to have any kind of spouse.. It take's a small mother fuckin insect to get pleasure from taking away someone else's hard earned slice of serenetee... I must pat all you fella's on the back for keeping these page's some of the most HATER-FREE place's I have to hang out in. several minutes of almost everyday..
> 
> View attachment 1267026


 Hydro to my surprise Thelma is just as fine today as she was back then just a lil older. I seen her on a TV program not long ago looking real good. And as far as haters go fuck um. They have always been around and there not going anywhere no time soon. L


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

What up Brothers??!!! some real live discussions going on up in here?:yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I had a blast this weekend fellas just thought I'd chime in , went to a Cruise yesterday hosted by the Majestix and The North Texas Majestics picnic today. I saw some old faces and also met new ones shout out to my homies(kc majestic homie)Inked 1, Snow, DKM ATX, Regal Ryda, Slimonthabumperrrrrrr, lamark, Stricty Jay for all making the Trip out to kick it and make this weekend one to remember . These brothers are some cool ass cats ! and through this lowriding shit were gonna bring unity and set the example for what lowriding is about.. Its not about the year , make , model of your car . The club your in .. or even how much money that you have .. we all share One Common Bond! and Id have to say that bond would be we love this lowridin shit to the fullest !NO cut , No politics although i know some of you fellas already it was still great seeing you all .. and last but Not least Id like to shout out ALL of the NT Majestics and Majestix for puttin these 2 events together If this continues our lowrider scene's future Is looking very Bright..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Left to right: Regal Ryda , Strictly mike , Mr sed TV lol!, lamark, slimonthabumperrrrrrr, Strictly Jay!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

P.S. It was Hot as Fuck Too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Hell yeah Strictly Mike. I enjoyed the cruise and picnic it was good meeting everyone out there. The turnout on the cruise Saturday and picnic Sunday despite the short lived rain on Sunday. There was some nice cars out there.



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I had a blast this weekend fellas just though I'd chime in , went to a Cruise yesterday hosted by the Majestix and The North Texas Majestics picnic today. I saw some old faces and also met new ones shout out to my homies(kc majestic homie)Inked 1, Snow, DKM ATX, Regal Ryda, Slimonthabumperrrrrrr, lamark, Stricty Jay for all making the Trip out to kick it and make this weekend one to remember . These brothers are some cool ass cats ! and through this lowriding shit were gonna bring unity and set the example for what lowriding is about.. Its not about the year , make , model of your car . The club your in .. or even how much money that you have .. we all share One Common Bond! and Id have to say that bond would be we love this lowridin shit to the fullest !NO cut , No politics although i know some of you fellas already it was still great seeing you all .. and last but Not least Id like to shout out ALL of the NT Majestics and Majestix for puttin these 2 events together If this continues our lowrider scene's future Is looking very Bright..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Also Chopped It up with the Homie Big Fish , I love how Fish is coast to coast with this lowridin


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

STRICTLY JAY said:


> Hell yeah Strictly Mike. I enjoyed the cruise and picnic it was good meeting everyone out there. The turnout on the cruise Saturday and picnic Sunday despite the short lived rain on Sunday. There was some nice cars out there.


 fasho jaybo! im gonna upload some pics in here shortly :biggrin:


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Damn brah sorry, glad you're alright though... Looks like it completely broke the lower not just the ball joint yikes! Charge it to the game fam..





913ryderWYCO said:


> Sorry to see that brother.


It's all good homies I'll fix it. Thanks Brothas 


Hydrohype said:


> ohhhhh hell nah.. Keep you some photo's of your car when it was getting air time. and try to take easy in the future.
> 
> That is if you think you can resist the urge to KEEP SWINGN? I know it looks and feels good than a mother fucker,
> 
> and you USO fools ride hard, But I dont think I could put my 4 in the air more than a few times.. I'd lay that girl down
> 
> and pamper her... Im knowing you'l be back good as new in no time..
> 
> 
> Hey Fred what's that above your tire? is that fender? did you get body damage too?
> that painted frame looks dope. I can see the battle scar on your tire from the G-tuck!


I try to pamper her, but sometimes I just get in that mood ya know...I be like I got a fully wrapped frame so why not? Pitbull Hydraulics built me some indestructible lowers. They're off to chrome and hopefully I'll be back out there. I don't know what that messed up piece is cause the body is ok


Daddy ooo said:


> think god no one got hurt and there wasn't much damage to yo ride. You's a vet Fred you already know what you have to do. Your real active on the switch wouldn't be a bad ideal to reinforce your new lowers. There's other moves you could hit as well to lessen the chances of this happening again also. You know the deal. Good luck with your fix homie


Thank you OG I thank God every day it wasn't worse. I was close to home, I didn't crash, the body is ok, nobody got hurt, and it didn't happen in the middle of a cruise in another STATE! That would've really sucked! So yeah I gotta lot to be thankful for 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred

This the kicker! I put it up on 3 wheels to drive home, as soon as I got in front of my house, BOW! The OTHER side broke! I had to call a flatbed to put it in the garage for me. So yeah new indestructible A Arms are definitely what's needed


----------



## Hydrohype

Right on Right on..

That was a positive read. I loved all the pictures to.. good stuff you guys..


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> This the kicker! I put it up on 3 wheels to drive home, as soon as I got in front of my house, BOW! The OTHER side broke! I had to call a flatbed to put it in the garage for me. So yeah new indestructible A Arms are definitely what's needed


Do you have those 5 ton (frame busters) coils in the front? I like 41/2 to 5 ton coils in the nose, but my coil strength is softened quite a bit because i cut so many turn's off them so i could lay. I could only imagine how much stiff spring power that a full rack would have!


----------



## CadillacTom

:wow:


payfred said:


> From the HIGHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the LOWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We gone keep LOWRIDIN!


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> fasho jaybo! im gonna upload some pics in here shortly :biggrin:


 Looks like you guys had a good time out there that's what's up. Ain't nothing like being at a cool Lowrider get down with bad ass car, bad ass women and some ice cold beer.


----------



## Hydrohype

What's up fella's ? Earlier today I was choppin it up on my fb, and

I ended up re-living an experience I had years ago with a female I was sprung on. 

The homie was talking about another homie of his who cried after having sex with this girl cause she had it so good. 

So I told him about the time I cried up, On some pussy! Im gonna look for pick of ole girl today. 

(The Marisol story )
Man one time I cried up on some nookie IN SPANISH! Marisol did not speak one word of english.. and were in my bed just kissing and stuff,, and you talk about a mother fucker getting his beg on? MAN I NEVER SAID SO MANY: PLEASE MI AMORE POR FA VOR IN MY LIFE! HOMIE this was day # 3 of traveling around with a Spanish English dictionary. and all my old scribbled notes from when i tried to take spanish in Jr collage.. Man I wanted to be this girls Man dogg. I kept telling her i promise I wont change, i promise I wont leave her after sex! because she said I would change, I wont be sweet to her anymore. DUDE REAL SHIT; My eye's where filling up with water. when I got her jean's down and finally over and off her feet? staring down at her with just her panties on? I STARTED TO CRY LIKE THEY JUST KILLED BAMBY! tear's rollin all in mouth and shit,, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DONT SAY NO..; I LOVE YOU, I LOVE YOU, I LOVE YOU.. mI promessa mi amore, I promise i promise please please please.. ha ha ha ha I WAS DONE, I was ready to tell her where all the body's are berried and give her the combination to the safe....REAL SHIT. when them panties started coming off? I could since the whole universe getting ready to stop what ever it was doing because some shocking shit is about to happen on earth.. (like WTF) MARKIE IS ABOUT TO HIT THAT? gtfo of hear! So I go to give her (special place) a hello I look forward to getting to know you kiss! And she says no.. so I try to tell her it's okay, Im not going to hurt you, I kind of know what I am doing? it's going to be okay..(In my mind im thinking) shit I hope its more than okay, I hope if fucking drive's you insane and you become a crazy lady that cant get enough of me. But dear Marisol from Michoicon mexico was not having any part of my mouth going any further south of her belly button.. It was like.. Marcos if you want this? you better get it before I change my mind! Okay so I go to grab a condom out of my night stand, NO No No she was not with the rain coat! she made some kind of argument about : if we belong to only each other ? then would be no need for protection: Im like: and Santa Clause would serve everybody in his lowrider: lol I tried to explane to her that in america, people are so full of shit. you cant really no me, trust me, until you have been around me for many years! she said: So Marcos YOU NO IN LOVE WITH ME, MARISOL IS JUST SOME GIRL? : Hear come my tears again.. No Baby, mi vida is tu, mi promessa mi amour por vida baby, (KIDS DONT TRY THIS AT HOME) I took a deep breath, wiped off my tear soaked face and went in! I swear to God in heaven, I heard HARP MUSIC, it was a chorus of angle's playing sweet melody's while floating over us in a circle.. and then I saw a bright light (wrong story) lol Naw but as soon as I heard the Harp music of the floating angle's? I could also feel it was about to end! Im like OHH DEAR GOD NOOOOOOO NOT NOW! It's not like I could play it off,, pull out and start doing some other shit to buy yourself some time, and collect some extra blood flow? she already made it clearf, It's now or never... SOoooooooooooo about 40 seconds into the Harp Music? Splash.. But I tried to keep going as if I had not already drop off passengers at the station.. but she knew I had done what I did, and subsequently signaled that our fist session was over.. Man I remember that like it was yesterday.. I remember talking to CHINA MAN from MAJESTICS and telling him that my ass was crying real tear's and when she finally let me in? I HEARD HARP MUSIC that Ni** just DIED LAUGHING... It never really did work out with me and Marisol. Her family put her to work in this cantina and I think it was like a night club thing at night. I tried to hang with what ever came down the pike. but I could not compete with what ever was going on.. If she wanted me? there was no way her job or family would have kept me away. I used to think that I would run into her somewhere and she would be showing or pushing a new born in a stroller.. (yea I have been tested many times since then, and I dont go around ignoring condoms) GOD BLESS YOU MARISOL and thank you, were ever you are!


----------



## cripn8ez

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I had a blast this weekend fellas just thought I'd chime in , went to a Cruise yesterday hosted by the Majestix and The North Texas Majestics picnic today. I saw some old faces and also met new ones shout out to my homies(kc majestic homie)Inked 1, Snow, DKM ATX, Regal Ryda, Slimonthabumperrrrrrr, lamark, Stricty Jay for all making the Trip out to kick it and make this weekend one to remember . These brothers are some cool ass cats ! and through this lowriding shit were gonna bring unity and set the example for what lowriding is about.. Its not about the year , make , model of your car . The club your in .. or even how much money that you have .. we all share One Common Bond! and Id have to say that bond would be we love this lowridin shit to the fullest !NO cut , No politics although i know some of you fellas already it was still great seeing you all .. and last but Not least Id like to shout out ALL of the NT Majestics and Majestix for puttin these 2 events together If this continues our lowrider scene's future Is looking very Bright..


Homie homie and the other homies man it was a great time in TX like always good to meet ya we always miss passes when im n tx hahaha we got it this time mike u a cool brother dawg real talk and good to meet the rest u know i be on the move at function hahahah any way man i banged my car on them dallas highways and it felt G to do it the west way we mad OURSTORY the cruz was good and the picnic was great anyway keep it G always u guys got the hook up keep in touch this unity and lowrider we have it the best keep up the G work i didnt take any pix really i was faded the hole time i did get caught slipping by Fabians ass lol hahaha yay yay

DFW & Cripn8ez post at Majestic picnic 

Shit dont stop 

WESTSIDE CLT and DFW 


WSCC waiting our turn to get in the pit didnt do shit but i aint scared i drive bang and go cross country for the love of this shit 



Had a fuccing blast yay yay mike u is to dam cool hahahhaha c ya n May from what it seem a lot people wanna come down to our 4th picnic


----------



## cripn8ez

Hey i just watched vol 80 big fish go get it if u missed all the fun at Tha Connection Picnic this 80 will motavate u for next yr yay yay ok bacc to my pix



Dallas tx at that bar called Red nec heaven





Me and TK (QCC) smashing down hiway to the Majestix cruz



Cripn and Mondoa rag 64 WESTSIDE CC HATERS



WESTSIDE CC posted after picnic yay yay



Ok few pix had a blast yay yay


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> What's up fella's ? Earlier today I was choppin it up on my fb, and
> 
> I ended up re-living an experience I had years ago with a female I was sprung on.
> 
> The homie was talking about another homie of his who cried after having sex with this girl cause she had it so good.
> 
> So I told him about the time I cried up, On some pussy! Im gonna look for pick of ole girl today.
> 
> (The Marisol story )
> Man one time I cried up on some nookie IN SPANISH! Marisol did not speak one word of english.. and were in my bed just kissing and stuff,, and you talk about a mother fucker getting his beg on? MAN I NEVER SAID SO MANY: PLEASE MI AMORE POR FA VOR IN MY LIFE! HOMIE this was day # 3 of traveling around with a Spanish English dictionary. and all my old scribbled notes from when i tried to take spanish in Jr collage.. Man I wanted to be this girls Man dogg. I kept telling her i promise I wont change, i promise I wont leave her after sex! because she said I would change, I wont be sweet to her anymore. DUDE REAL SHIT; My eye's where filling up with water. when I got her jean's down and finally over and off her feet? staring down at her with just her panties on? I STARTED TO CRY LIKE THEY JUST KILLED BAMBY! tear's rollin all in mouth and shit,, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DONT SAY NO..; I LOVE YOU, I LOVE YOU, I LOVE YOU.. mI promessa mi amore, I promise i promise please please please.. ha ha ha ha I WAS DONE, I was ready to tell her where all the body's are berried and give her the combination to the safe....REAL SHIT. when them panties started coming off? I could since the whole universe getting ready to stop what ever it was doing because some shocking shit is about to happen on earth.. (like WTF) MARKIE IS ABOUT TO HIT THAT? gtfo of hear! So I go to give her (special place) a hello I look forward to getting to know you kiss! And she says no.. so I try to tell her it's okay, Im not going to hurt you, I kind of know what I am doing? it's going to be okay..(In my mind im thinking) shit I hope its more than okay, I hope if fucking drive's you insane and you become a crazy lady that cant get enough of me. But dear Marisol from Michoicon mexico was not having any part of my mouth going any further south of her belly button.. It was like.. Marcos if you want this? you better get it before I change my mind! Okay so I go to grab a condom out of my night stand, NO No No she was not with the rain coat! she made some kind of argument about : if we belong to only each other ? then would be no need for protection: Im like: and Santa Clause would serve everybody in his lowrider: lol I tried to explane to her that in america, people are so full of shit. you cant really no me, trust me, until you have been around me for many years! she said: So Marcos YOU NO IN LOVE WITH ME, MARISOL IS JUST SOME GIRL? : Hear come my tears again.. No Baby, mi vida is tu, mi promessa mi amour por vida baby, (KIDS DONT TRY THIS AT HOME) I took a deep breath, wiped off my tear soaked face and went in! I swear to God in heaven, I heard HARP MUSIC, it was a chorus of angle's playing sweet melody's while floating over us in a circle.. and then I saw a bright light (wrong story) lol Naw but as soon as I heard the Harp music of the floating angle's? I could also feel it was about to end! Im like OHH DEAR GOD NOOOOOOO NOT NOW! It's not like I could play it off,, pull out and start doing some other shit to buy yourself some time, and collect some extra blood flow? she already made it clearf, It's now or never... SOoooooooooooo about 40 seconds into the Harp Music? Splash.. But I tried to keep going as if I had not already drop off passengers at the station.. but she knew I had done what I did, and subsequently signaled that our fist session was over.. Man I remember that like it was yesterday.. I remember talking to CHINA MAN from MAJESTICS and telling him that my ass was crying real tear's and when she finally let me in? I HEARD HARP MUSIC that Ni** just DIED LAUGHING... It never really did work out with me and Marisol. Her family put her to work in this cantina and I think it was like a night club thing at night. I tried to hang with what ever came down the pike. but I could not compete with what ever was going on.. If she wanted me? there was no way her job or family would have kept me away. I used to think that I would run into her somewhere and she would be showing or pushing a new born in a stroller.. (yea I have been tested many times since then, and I dont go around ignoring condoms) GOD BLESS YOU MARISOL and thank you, were ever you are!


 cool story lmao. Even though I can't say I've ever cried up on some pussy lol. But I have begged for a piece or two. I think most not all M F have. With that old line Come on baby I'm just gonna put the head in. 



cripn8ez said:


> Hey i just watched vol 80 big fish go get it if u missed all the fun at Tha Connection Picnic this 80 will motavate u for next yr yay yay ok bacc to my pix
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas tx at that bar called Red nec heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and TK (QCC) smashing down hiway to the Majestix cruz
> 
> 
> 
> Cripn and Mondoa rag 64 WESTSIDE CC HATERS
> 
> 
> 
> WESTSIDE CC posted after picnic yay yay
> 
> 
> 
> Ok few pix had a blast yay yay


 look like you guys had a good time. That what's up homie.


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> cool story lmao. Even though I can't say I've ever cried up on some pussy lol. But I have begged for a piece or two. I think most not all M F have. With that old line Come on baby I'm just gonna put the head in.
> 
> look like you guys had a good time. That what's up homie.


Yeah TX is alwas G to us and always good to chill wit my CC fam but i dug that i was cruzing and hitting the Dallas streets and freeways in MY car and gas hopped on I20 lol real shit all these bitch haters hahaha i will go anywhere and do any thing cuz i can thanx homie stay TRUE YAY YAY hey u guys tht missed the fun at the CONNECTION PICNIC go get Big Fish vol 80 we all had a ball maybe it will motavate u to goto the next one a lot tx people talking bout hitting the next one so come down


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Left to right: Regal Ryda , Strictly mike , Mr sed TV lol!, lamark, slimonthabumperrrrrrr, Strictly Jay!


All yall short mufugaz


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Hey i just watched vol 80 big fish go get it if u missed all the fun at Tha Connection Picnic this 80 will motavate u for next yr yay yay ok bacc to my pix
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas tx at that bar called Red nec heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and TK (QCC) smashing down hiway to the Majestix cruz
> 
> 
> 
> Cripn and Mondoa rag 64 WESTSIDE CC HATERS
> 
> 
> 
> WESTSIDE CC posted after picnic yay yay
> 
> 
> 
> Ok few pix had a blast yay yay



Cool ass flicks ! 




Daddy ooo said:


> cool story lmao. Even though I can't say I've ever cried up on some pussy lol. But I have begged for a piece or two. I think most not all M F have. With that old line Come on baby I'm just gonna put the head in.
> 
> Oh shit, that line took me back to jr high.. I know I used that at least once..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> Cool ass flicks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy ooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool story lmao. Even though I can't say I've ever cried up on some pussy lol. But I have begged for a piece or two. I think most not all M F have. With that old line Come on baby I'm just gonna put the head in.
> 
> Oh shit, that line took me back to jr high.. I know I used that at least once..
> 
> 
> 
> Word
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

didn load rt


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> Cool ass flicks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy ooo said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool story lmao. Even though I can't say I've ever cried up on some pussy lol. But I have begged for a piece or two. I think most not all M F have. With that old line Come on baby I'm just gonna put the head in.
> 
> Oh shit, that line took me back to jr high.. I know I used that at least once..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx homie
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

???????????????????


----------



## cripn8ez

Maybe this will work lil messing around after picnic n Dallas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=he1TcRSwtYg&sns=em


----------



## cripn8ez

Smashing down I20 n Dallas leaving he Majestic picnic WSCC DFW and Charlotte

http://youtu.be/dKbcHDuJ0Es


----------



## cripn8ez

Headed to Tha Connection Picnic better get u Big Fish vol 80 yay yay we hear staying on top and will b n ur town soon
http://youtu.be/yjKF-LJ_CgU


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Nice meeting you cripn8ez


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Headed to Tha Connection Picnic better get u Big Fish vol 80 yay yay we hear staying on top and will b n ur town soon
> http://youtu.be/yjKF-LJ_CgU


nice video's I love dippin footage..


----------



## Coca Pearl

cripn8ez said:


> didn load rt


http://youtu.be/he1TcRSwtYg

I see ya Snowman doing ya thang


----------



## cripn8ez

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice meeting you cripn8ez


always bro we will meet again


----------



## cripn8ez

Coca Pearl said:


> http://youtu.be/he1TcRSwtYg
> 
> I see ya Snowman doing ya thang


im trying brother u know I does this starting to get my groove back bro and everything else is falling into order blessed I thought I was gonna c ya n dallas aint seen ya for ever bro how u been


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> nice video's I love dippin footage..


thanx homie yeah I love dippin and getting some footage I know someone got more of me smashing down Dallas high ways I was getting a few G liccz in hahaha I was hyped on the WEST COAST getting and all the love I gets ups to North Dallas and my WESTSIDE CC bros


----------



## DKM ATX

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I had a blast this weekend fellas just thought I'd chime in , went to a Cruise yesterday hosted by the Majestix and The North Texas Majestics picnic today. I saw some old faces and also met new ones shout out to my homies(kc majestic homie)Inked 1, Snow, DKM ATX, Regal Ryda, Slimonthabumperrrrrrr, lamark, Stricty Jay for all making the Trip out to kick it and make this weekend one to remember . These brothers are some cool ass cats ! and through this lowriding shit were gonna bring unity and set the example for what lowriding is about.. Its not about the year , make , model of your car . The club your in .. or even how much money that you have .. we all share One Common Bond! and Id have to say that bond would be we love this lowridin shit to the fullest !NO cut , No politics although i know some of you fellas already it was still great seeing you all .. and last but Not least Id like to shout out ALL of the NT Majestics and Majestix for puttin these 2 events together If this continues our lowrider scene's future Is looking very Bright..


 we'll said Mike!!!same glad to finally meet you,slim,J and all the other homies I was able to chop it up with . Lamark you and them North Texas boys are doing big thangs.


----------



## DKM ATX

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Left to right: Regal Ryda , Strictly mike , Mr sed TV lol!, lamark, slimonthabumperrrrrrr, Strictly Jay!


 damn I should have came up a day sooner to get in this pic.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Happy Fathers Day to all my Lowrider Bro's out there in Lowrider land. Have your self's a G day


----------



## orlando

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all my Lowrider Bro's out there in Lowrider land. Have your self's a G day


thanks. and bacc at all of you


----------



## Coca Pearl

cripn8ez said:


> im trying brother u know I does this starting to get my groove back bro and everything else is falling into order blessed I thought I was gonna c ya n dallas aint seen ya for ever bro how u been


Ya I was looking to come to Dallas but had some last minute things come up. Hopefully we'll catch up with each other at the next one. Glad to here that your doing good homie things are going good here as well


----------



## Hydrohype

Well it's funny that on the day when most riders are in the valley, Not five minutes from my house. 

(Little voice in my head said not to go because of some shit was brought to my attention 2 weeks ago at the same park)

Local hater never could get my shine to stop insulting him in one way or another..



So anyway I got my ass on the freeway and went to LA.. hit Slausin and Western.. then went down Western to Manchester.

I got to the light.. and I could see folks on lookin at my car, giving it up (Props) and the light change's I give the car some gas 

and the fuckin Trans slipped again.. but it slipped like it did 6 month's ago, where the shifter linkage at the steering column pop's 

off along with the shifter linkage on the transmission...MOTHER FUCKER.. MOTHER FUCKER i AM FUCKIN STUCK AT THE LIGHT.

PISSED OFF AND EMBARRASSED LIKE A SON OF A BITCH.. (AWB.. school boy crush) still banging in my car loud than a mother fucker!

I turn my shit off and jump out my car, pull my hoodie from the back seat and lay it on the ground. then I laid on the ground in my 

attempt to find both linkage arms and put them back into place.. then I get up and take off my t-shirt and pop the hood and try to 

get a better look at what I was not doing.. (BASICALLY i WAS FUCKED,,, AND MOMENTS AWAY FROM GETTING IMPOUNDED OR AT

LEAST TICKETED FOR BLOCKING TRAFFIC.. when the steering shifter come's of its track? the car is usually stuck in gear or park.

so pushing it is not fun without a dollys.... Then,,,,,without hesitation, theses Men and Women from STYLISTICS LA.

ORIGINAL RIDAZ LA. with the OG EL DOGG himself came out of nowhere and sprang into action.. they was up under the hood while 

I was on the ground. I think one of the lady's parked her car behind my car for everybody's protection.. I was telling the OG from 

Stylistics what i was up against. and if I only new what I was doing? I could pop all these piece's back into place and be able 

drive it home.. and it only takes about 3 minutes but I dont know what goes where on this shit? 

(I did not tell them I almost lost an arm the last time I blindly fucked with that linkage) Anyway they got on the ground and was 

under the hood.. I suggested moving the sifter around until they can see it move and find out where it is suppose to catch?

Man all those rider's put there head's and hands together, and they finally was able to pop the linkage into neutral without a 

second to spare because a cop had just pulled behind us and put his light's on. but they were already pushing my car into the

parking lot. so the cop closed his door turned off his lights and went on with his business.. Now My personal GANSTER CAVALRY has 

my car on a little floor jack. and I am fumbling with my shiffter as per there instructions. Until finally I felt a snap.. they told me to

move it to see if it grabbed? and yes it was in place once again.. Thanks to some real rider's and real folks, I was able to drive it 

home safe.. lick my little wound's and see what I can do to prevent any more malfunctions in my ride! 

And the next time I hit LA? I'll have a bottle of henny for one of the cats that told me he drinks.. They even put up with me and my slow ass broke down camera for a picture or two. I forgot to get the G-body LS that was there..


----------



## CadillacTom

Good stuff. I'm glad you made it safely.


----------



## cripn8ez

Hope the real fathers had a G Father's Day


----------



## cripn8ez

N TX going into the pit and n the pit wit my Majestic homies after the hop i rep that WEST. Even when surrounded hahahha


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> Well it's funny that on the day when most riders are in the valley, Not five minutes from my house.
> 
> (Little voice in my head said not to go because of some shit was brought to my attention 2 weeks ago at the same park)
> 
> Local hater never could get my shine to stop insulting him in one way or another..
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway I got my ass on the freeway and went to LA.. hit Slausin and Western.. then went down Western to Manchester.
> 
> I got to the light.. and I could see folks on lookin at my car, giving it up (Props) and the light change's I give the car some gas
> 
> and the fuckin Trans slipped again.. but it slipped like it did 6 month's ago, where the shifter linkage at the steering column pop's
> 
> off along with the shifter linkage on the transmission...MOTHER FUCKER.. MOTHER FUCKER i AM FUCKIN STUCK AT THE LIGHT.
> 
> PISSED OFF AND EMBARRASSED LIKE A SON OF A BITCH.. (AWB.. school boy crush) still banging in my car loud than a mother fucker!
> 
> I turn my shit off and jump out my car, pull my hoodie from the back seat and lay it on the ground. then I laid on the ground in my
> 
> attempt to find both linkage arms and put them back into place.. then I get up and take off my t-shirt and pop the hood and try to
> 
> get a better look at what I was not doing.. (BASICALLY i WAS FUCKED,,, AND MOMENTS AWAY FROM GETTING IMPOUNDED OR AT
> 
> LEAST TICKETED FOR BLOCKING TRAFFIC.. when the steering shifter come's of its track? the car is usually stuck in gear or park.
> 
> so pushing it is not fun without a dollys.... Then,,,,,without hesitation, theses Men and Women from STYLISTICS LA.
> 
> ORIGINAL RIDAZ LA. with the OG EL DOGG himself came out of nowhere and sprang into action.. they was up under the hood while
> 
> I was on the ground. I think one of the lady's parked her car behind my car for everybody's protection.. I was telling the OG from
> 
> Stylistics what i was up against. and if I only new what I was doing? I could pop all these piece's back into place and be able
> 
> drive it home.. and it only takes about 3 minutes but I dont know what goes where on this shit?
> 
> (I did not tell them I almost lost an arm the last time I blindly fucked with that linkage) Anyway they got on the ground and was
> 
> under the hood.. I suggested moving the sifter around until they can see it move and find out where it is suppose to catch?
> 
> Man all those rider's put there head's and hands together, and they finally was able to pop the linkage into neutral without a
> 
> second to spare because a cop had just pulled behind us and put his light's on. but they were already pushing my car into the
> 
> parking lot. so the cop closed his door turned off his lights and went on with his business.. Now My personal GANSTER CAVALRY has
> 
> my car on a little floor jack. and I am fumbling with my shiffter as per there instructions. Until finally I felt a snap.. they told me to
> 
> move it to see if it grabbed? and yes it was in place once again.. Thanks to some real rider's and real folks, I was able to drive it
> 
> home safe.. lick my little wound's and see what I can do to prevent any more malfunctions in my ride!
> 
> And the next time I hit LA? I'll have a bottle of henny for one of the cats that told me he drinks.. They even put up with me and my slow ass broke down camera for a picture or two. I forgot to get the G-body LS that was there..
> 
> View attachment 1278994
> View attachment 1279002
> 
> View attachment 1279010
> View attachment 1279018
> View attachment 1279026
> View attachment 1279034


That's what up! :worship: it's some good people out there


----------



## 187PURE

*Hello fellas *:wave:


----------



## 187PURE

installing the new interior this week.. and yes I have the missing rocker on the door lol.. I just need the clips. Yall fellas be easy


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Well it's funny that on the day when most riders are in the valley, Not five minutes from my house.
> 
> (Little voice in my head said not to go because of some shit was brought to my attention 2 weeks ago at the same park)
> 
> Local hater never could get my shine to stop insulting him in one way or another..
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway I got my ass on the freeway and went to LA.. hit Slausin and Western.. then went down Western to Manchester.
> 
> I got to the light.. and I could see folks on lookin at my car, giving it up (Props) and the light change's I give the car some gas
> 
> and the fuckin Trans slipped again.. but it slipped like it did 6 month's ago, where the shifter linkage at the steering column pop's
> 
> off along with the shifter linkage on the transmission...MOTHER FUCKER.. MOTHER FUCKER i AM FUCKIN STUCK AT THE LIGHT.
> 
> PISSED OFF AND EMBARRASSED LIKE A SON OF A BITCH.. (AWB.. school boy crush) still banging in my car loud than a mother fucker!
> 
> I turn my shit off and jump out my car, pull my hoodie from the back seat and lay it on the ground. then I laid on the ground in my
> 
> attempt to find both linkage arms and put them back into place.. then I get up and take off my t-shirt and pop the hood and try to
> 
> get a better look at what I was not doing.. (BASICALLY i WAS FUCKED,,, AND MOMENTS AWAY FROM GETTING IMPOUNDED OR AT
> 
> LEAST TICKETED FOR BLOCKING TRAFFIC.. when the steering shifter come's of its track? the car is usually stuck in gear or park.
> 
> so pushing it is not fun without a dollys.... Then,,,,,without hesitation, theses Men and Women from STYLISTICS LA.
> 
> ORIGINAL RIDAZ LA. with the OG EL DOGG himself came out of nowhere and sprang into action.. they was up under the hood while
> 
> I was on the ground. I think one of the lady's parked her car behind my car for everybody's protection.. I was telling the OG from
> 
> Stylistics what i was up against. and if I only new what I was doing? I could pop all these piece's back into place and be able
> 
> drive it home.. and it only takes about 3 minutes but I dont know what goes where on this shit?
> 
> (I did not tell them I almost lost an arm the last time I blindly fucked with that linkage) Anyway they got on the ground and was
> 
> under the hood.. I suggested moving the sifter around until they can see it move and find out where it is suppose to catch?
> 
> Man all those rider's put there head's and hands together, and they finally was able to pop the linkage into neutral without a
> 
> second to spare because a cop had just pulled behind us and put his light's on. but they were already pushing my car into the
> 
> parking lot. so the cop closed his door turned off his lights and went on with his business.. Now My personal GANSTER CAVALRY has
> 
> my car on a little floor jack. and I am fumbling with my shiffter as per there instructions. Until finally I felt a snap.. they told me to
> 
> move it to see if it grabbed? and yes it was in place once again.. Thanks to some real rider's and real folks, I was able to drive it
> 
> home safe.. lick my little wound's and see what I can do to prevent any more malfunctions in my ride!
> 
> And the next time I hit LA? I'll have a bottle of henny for one of the cats that told me he drinks.. They even put up with me and my slow ass broke down camera for a picture or two. I forgot to get the G-body LS that was there..
> 
> View attachment 1278994
> View attachment 1279002
> 
> View attachment 1279010
> View attachment 1279018
> View attachment 1279026
> View attachment 1279034


 That was cool hydro you got the help that was needed. That's not always the case sometimes.


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> installing the new interior this week.. and yes I have the missing rocker on the door lol.. I just need the clips. Yall fellas be easy


 Hey 187 how u been bruh. Cool to hear your ride is coming gather that's what's up


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> N TX going into the pit and n the pit wit my Majestic homies after the hop i rep that WEST. Even when surrounded hahahha


 Lookin good snow


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> Hey 187 how u been bruh. Cool to hear your ride is coming gather that's what's up


Thanks Big Homie.. slowly but surely getting there


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> Hope the real fathers had a G Father's Day






That is nice shot!


----------



## Hydrohype

187PURE said:


> *Hello fellas *:wave:
> 
> View attachment 1281394




Love the lay of lac... 



Yea thanks every body for the read.. I am still thanking the all mighty for that rider hospitality I received the other day! 

we have all done the same or similar to stranger's in need at one time or another! I think we all agree? That's part of the magic

that comes from the love of these cars.


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> *Hello fellas *:wave:
> 
> View attachment 1281394


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE LOC KEEP IT UP


----------



## cripn8ez

THANX I THOUGHT SO ALSO LOOKED REALY NICE AFTER A 12 PAC HAHAHAHA



Hydrohype said:


> That is nice shot!


----------



## cripn8ez

THANX HOMIE MAN I HAD A BLAST NOTHING BUT LOVE AND UNITY IN TX 





Daddy ooo said:


> Lookin good snow


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> THANX I THOUGHT SO ALSO LOOKED REALY NICE AFTER A 12 PAC HAHAHAHA


It came out great. Im going to borrow that concept for a photo shoot Im going to do with my model, Im going to try to sell some advertising prints to some of the local pot shops they have out hear.. like a picture just like yours? but my glasshouse in the back ground with ole girl on a blanket. and a glass bong in place where your beer is.. and a caption of the shops choice.. (Smoke Responsibly) there is this one pot shot near my apartment, and there slogan is (STAY LIFTED) you cant go in that store without reading that phrase... I think the picture I just described would be a perfect visual aid for the customers of that shop... 

AND HOW COULD ANY STRAIT MALE RESIST A BIG OLE SHAVED PUSSY IN THERE FACE?


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> *Hello fellas *:wave:
> 
> View attachment 1281394


Looking good homie!


----------



## cripn8ez

Hung out and got faded till bout 2am at my crib


----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## cripn8ez




----------



## rudeboi3

:thumbsup:Looking good


----------



## Marty McFly

cripn8ez said:


>


Your car is crooked, just like your two middle fingers


----------



## CadillacTom

187PURE said:


> *Hello fellas *:wave:
> 
> View attachment 1281394


Yeah Man....looks good!


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


>


 Lookin good



187PURE said:


> View attachment 1288994
> 
> View attachment 1289002


 came out sweet 187


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Lookin good
> 
> came out sweet 187


for real...


----------



## 187PURE

Thanks brothers


----------



## cripn8ez

Thanx Daddy ooo i just got this of a web site the homie Pancho got me n the pit n TX


----------



## Hydrohype

DID'nt do any riden or repairs this weekend... No sleep cuzz I've been standing up in one of my ex's Sat and Sun.












( This was my facebook rant for today, all behind some flicks I took yesterday )

This poor girl, I dont do her (or anybody else I photograph) any justice. I hate putting on and taking off my glass's... It takes me an hour to read the setting's on this little Nikon cool pix 3. that someone gave to me 3 years ago for my model cars.. so I end up not reading or changing the settings for the right light or lack of light, and I just shoot at the subject like a blind retard.. Everybody and there moma has damm near professional grade optic's on there cell phone's now.. I have got to step it up if I am ever going to come up with small portfolio of my car with my lovely model in a series of different glam shot's with different atmosphere's and back ground's... Like have her hair in a 60's retro go go girl look with the car parked infront of a 60's dinner or drive in like PINK CAFE.. I am thinking of parking the car on a grassy slope, and just below the car will my model would be wearing a one piece (420 themed) bathing suit, or a summer dress with one of those big southern style floppy hats the ladys use to where to shade themselves back in the day, sitting on a child's swing a few feet away from a blanket that is laid out on the grass. and on the blanket is a picnic basket, next to the basket and most prominent in the picture is a tastefully placed bong or Marijuana pipe.. Above or below the picture will be the captions of what ever the Weed store wants it to be? (Smoke responsibly) or the name of he shop. there is a shop in my area and there slogan is (Stay Lifted) so I was thinking of trying to sell them on the same photograph I described above, but with lowrider car instead of the chevy with the stock look.. Maybe I can use the car and my model to make some time era photo's to I can sell to some of the classic car dealerships for there showrooms or web site's and magazine add's? Something has got to give. I want to see my car in CIALIS or VIAGRA commercial! I would be so proud of my baby. I could make a dollar or two, see my car on Tv. and help the poor women of this world who suffer from there men having ERECTILE DIS-FUNCTION. But before this can happen? I really have to take better pic's and be able to adapt to different lighting conditions.. Believe it or not? I was able to put away a few K$ with my camera's back in the day before digital took over.Never under estimate the monetary value of a women's (some men) vanity! The bigger the ego of the model? the more pictures they paid me to take.. I had one women, who would get paid to model for different people, but she hatted not being the boss on the set. She hated being told to shut up and pose. smile, dont smile, frown, pout. laugh. She would turn around and pay me to take her personal pic's because she got to tell me to: SHUT UP AND SHOOT WHAT i TELL YOU TO SHOOT, and I'l pose the way I WANT TO POSE and YOU SHOOT WHEN i TELL YOU TOO! God I think most women have no idea when there most alluring and what is most sexy? 9 times out of 10 when I women pose's for me and say's" OKAY SHOOT ME LIKE THIS" what I am seeing through my lens is? Is a women who has un-naturally stiffened up.. I tell them. : THE OBJECTIVE IS TO MAKE PERSON VIEWING THE PICTURE HAVE A STIFF ONE! to me that cant be achieved if the model is all stiff.. Women have beauty and sexuality in there natural flow, there eye's, there laugh, there blush, (the booty, thigh's and breast) are just the accessories that complete her package. If they exist at all, and are in nice form? Trust me, men and women will see it, and know it's there without the model having to do some (revealing, hey look at my butt) pose! So what I like to do with a subject? weather I am paying them or they me? I give them 3 or 4 pose's of there choice, and then they do as I say, and give me 3 or 4 pose's of my choice and back and fourth... I got to get the car on the rack and address my shifting issue. I was gong to do the tie rod ends, and idle arm replacement with bushings this week. but I am already off to a late start.I was also planning to get by whitehourse customz for a quick speaker replacement and amp tune up. My right arm is killing me,, it's telling to party less, sleep more. stretch and work out. type more and use your mouse less! 


PS.. it also suck's when your trying to do Guerrilla photography (illegal, without permit, maybe partial nudity in a simi public place) And a looky loo comes over and wants to start talking to the model? Really dude? Does it not look like I am working hear? where is security? I mean do I come to your Job, and start fucking around with the forklift? Or do I get into your delivery truck and start pushing buttons and shit? GTFOH..


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Thanx Daddy ooo i just got this of a web site the homie Pancho got me n the pit n TX


 Nice shot



Hydrohype said:


> DID'nt do any riden or repairs this weekend... No sleep cuzz I've been standing up in one of my ex's Sat and Sun.
> View attachment 1290585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( This was my facebook rant for today, all behind some flicks I took yesterday )
> 
> This poor girl, I dont do her (or anybody else I photograph) any justice. I hate putting on and taking off my glass's... It takes me an hour to read the setting's on this little Nikon cool pix 3. that someone gave to me 3 years ago for my model cars.. so I end up not reading or changing the settings for the right light or lack of light, and I just shoot at the subject like a blind retard.. Everybody and there moma has damm near professional grade optic's on there cell phone's now.. I have got to step it up if I am ever going to come up with small portfolio of my car with my lovely model in a series of different glam shot's with different atmosphere's and back ground's... Like have her hair in a 60's retro go go girl look with the car parked infront of a 60's dinner or drive in like PINK CAFE.. I am thinking of parking the car on a grassy slope, and just below the car will my model would be wearing a one piece (420 themed) bathing suit, or a summer dress with one of those big southern style floppy hats the ladys use to where to shade themselves back in the day, sitting on a child's swing a few feet away from a blanket that is laid out on the grass. and on the blanket is a picnic basket, next to the basket and most prominent in the picture is a tastefully placed bong or Marijuana pipe.. Above or below the picture will be the captions of what ever the Weed store wants it to be? (Smoke responsibly) or the name of he shop. there is a shop in my area and there slogan is (Stay Lifted) so I was thinking of trying to sell them on the same photograph I described above, but with lowrider car instead of the chevy with the stock look.. Maybe I can use the car and my model to make some time era photo's to I can sell to some of the classic car dealerships for there showrooms or web site's and magazine add's? Something has got to give. I want to see my car in CIALIS or VIAGRA commercial! I would be so proud of my baby. I could make a dollar or two, see my car on Tv. and help the poor women of this world who suffer from there men having ERECTILE DIS-FUNCTION. But before this can happen? I really have to take better pic's and be able to adapt to different lighting conditions.. Believe it or not? I was able to put away a few K$ with my camera's back in the day before digital took over.Never under estimate the monetary value of a women's (some men) vanity! The bigger the ego of the model? the more pictures they paid me to take.. I had one women, who would get paid to model for different people, but she hatted not being the boss on the set. She hated being told to shut up and pose. smile, dont smile, frown, pout. laugh. She would turn around and pay me to take her personal pic's because she got to tell me to: SHUT UP AND SHOOT WHAT i TELL YOU TO SHOOT, and I'l pose the way I WANT TO POSE and YOU SHOOT WHEN i TELL YOU TOO! God I think most women have no idea when there most alluring and what is most sexy? 9 times out of 10 when I women pose's for me and say's" OKAY SHOOT ME LIKE THIS" what I am seeing through my lens is? Is a women who has un-naturally stiffened up.. I tell them. : THE OBJECTIVE IS TO MAKE PERSON VIEWING THE PICTURE HAVE A STIFF ONE! to me that cant be achieved if the model is all stiff.. Women have beauty and sexuality in there natural flow, there eye's, there laugh, there blush, (the booty, thigh's and breast) are just the accessories that complete her package. If they exist at all, and are in nice form? Trust me, men and women will see it, and know it's there without the model having to do some (revealing, hey look at my butt) pose! So what I like to do with a subject? weather I am paying them or they me? I give them 3 or 4 pose's of there choice, and then they do as I say, and give me 3 or 4 pose's of my choice and back and fourth... I got to get the car on the rack and address my shifting issue. I was gong to do the tie rod ends, and idle arm replacement with bushings this week. but I am already off to a late start.I was also planning to get by whitehourse customz for a quick speaker replacement and amp tune up. My right arm is killing me,, it's telling to party less, sleep more. stretch and work out. type more and use your mouse less!
> 
> 
> PS.. it also suck's when your trying to do Guerrilla photography (illegal, without permit, maybe partial nudity in a simi public place) And a looky loo comes over and wants to start talking to the model? Really dude? Does it not look like I am working hear? where is security? I mean do I come to your Job, and start fucking around with the forklift? Or do I get into your delivery truck and start pushing buttons and shit? GTFOH..
> 
> View attachment 1290593
> View attachment 1290609
> View attachment 1290617
> View attachment 1290625
> View attachment 1290633


 Nice photo's. Love the front end of this car


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Nice shot
> 
> Nice photo's. Love the front end of this car


Yea I feel the same way.. I had the car on a rack just about an hour ago.. Once again i am convinced that most of my gear slippage is not internal.. I bet it's the after market motor mounts,, I had a guy power brake it and the motor shifted 3 inch's off the mount! Plus now I have seen for myself how the linkage shit's loose from the column, there is a spring that is missing which would prevent it from sliding out the little hole that catch's the rod.. So I need to find some heavy duty motor mounts and i can mickey mouse a spring to help keep the linkage in place..


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

187PURE said:


> View attachment 1288994
> 
> View attachment 1289002


You ridin' clean chief!! I can't lie at all.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> DID'nt do any riden or repairs this weekend... No sleep cuzz I've been standing up in one of my ex's Sat and Sun.
> View attachment 1290585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( This was my facebook rant for today, all behind some flicks I took yesterday )
> 
> This poor girl, I dont do her (or anybody else I photograph) any justice. I hate putting on and taking off my glass's... It takes me an hour to read the setting's on this little Nikon cool pix 3. that someone gave to me 3 years ago for my model cars.. so I end up not reading or changing the settings for the right light or lack of light, and I just shoot at the subject like a blind retard.. Everybody and there moma has damm near professional grade optic's on there cell phone's now.. I have got to step it up if I am ever going to come up with small portfolio of my car with my lovely model in a series of different glam shot's with different atmosphere's and back ground's... Like have her hair in a 60's retro go go girl look with the car parked infront of a 60's dinner or drive in like PINK CAFE.. I am thinking of parking the car on a grassy slope, and just below the car will my model would be wearing a one piece (420 themed) bathing suit, or a summer dress with one of those big southern style floppy hats the ladys use to where to shade themselves back in the day, sitting on a child's swing a few feet away from a blanket that is laid out on the grass. and on the blanket is a picnic basket, next to the basket and most prominent in the picture is a tastefully placed bong or Marijuana pipe.. Above or below the picture will be the captions of what ever the Weed store wants it to be? (Smoke responsibly) or the name of he shop. there is a shop in my area and there slogan is (Stay Lifted) so I was thinking of trying to sell them on the same photograph I described above, but with lowrider car instead of the chevy with the stock look.. Maybe I can use the car and my model to make some time era photo's to I can sell to some of the classic car dealerships for there showrooms or web site's and magazine add's? Something has got to give. I want to see my car in CIALIS or VIAGRA commercial! I would be so proud of my baby. I could make a dollar or two, see my car on Tv. and help the poor women of this world who suffer from there men having ERECTILE DIS-FUNCTION. But before this can happen? I really have to take better pic's and be able to adapt to different lighting conditions.. Believe it or not? I was able to put away a few K$ with my camera's back in the day before digital took over.Never under estimate the monetary value of a women's (some men) vanity! The bigger the ego of the model? the more pictures they paid me to take.. I had one women, who would get paid to model for different people, but she hatted not being the boss on the set. She hated being told to shut up and pose. smile, dont smile, frown, pout. laugh. She would turn around and pay me to take her personal pic's because she got to tell me to: SHUT UP AND SHOOT WHAT i TELL YOU TO SHOOT, and I'l pose the way I WANT TO POSE and YOU SHOOT WHEN i TELL YOU TOO! God I think most women have no idea when there most alluring and what is most sexy? 9 times out of 10 when I women pose's for me and say's" OKAY SHOOT ME LIKE THIS" what I am seeing through my lens is? Is a women who has un-naturally stiffened up.. I tell them. : THE OBJECTIVE IS TO MAKE PERSON VIEWING THE PICTURE HAVE A STIFF ONE! to me that cant be achieved if the model is all stiff.. Women have beauty and sexuality in there natural flow, there eye's, there laugh, there blush, (the booty, thigh's and breast) are just the accessories that complete her package. If they exist at all, and are in nice form? Trust me, men and women will see it, and know it's there without the model having to do some (revealing, hey look at my butt) pose! So what I like to do with a subject? weather I am paying them or they me? I give them 3 or 4 pose's of there choice, and then they do as I say, and give me 3 or 4 pose's of my choice and back and fourth... I got to get the car on the rack and address my shifting issue. I was gong to do the tie rod ends, and idle arm replacement with bushings this week. but I am already off to a late start.I was also planning to get by whitehourse customz for a quick speaker replacement and amp tune up. My right arm is killing me,, it's telling to party less, sleep more. stretch and work out. type more and use your mouse less!
> 
> 
> PS.. it also suck's when your trying to do Guerrilla photography (illegal, without permit, maybe partial nudity in a simi public place) And a looky loo comes over and wants to start talking to the model? Really dude? Does it not look like I am working hear? where is security? I mean do I come to your Job, and start fucking around with the forklift? Or do I get into your delivery truck and start pushing buttons and shit? GTFOH..
> 
> View attachment 1290593
> View attachment 1290609
> View attachment 1290617
> View attachment 1290625
> View attachment 1290633



Cut that car already!


----------



## payfred

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Cut that car already!


:roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE

CadillacTom said:


> Yeah Man....looks good!


Hey thanks brotha


----------



## 187PURE

Hydrohype said:


> DID'nt do any riden or repairs this weekend... No sleep cuzz I've been standing up in one of my ex's Sat and Sun.
> View attachment 1290585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( This was my facebook rant for today, all behind some flicks I took yesterday )
> 
> This poor girl, I dont do her (or anybody else I photograph) any justice. I hate putting on and taking off my glass's... It takes me an hour to read the setting's on this little Nikon cool pix 3. that someone gave to me 3 years ago for my model cars.. so I end up not reading or changing the settings for the right light or lack of light, and I just shoot at the subject like a blind retard.. Everybody and there moma has damm near professional grade optic's on there cell phone's now.. I have got to step it up if I am ever going to come up with small portfolio of my car with my lovely model in a series of different glam shot's with different atmosphere's and back ground's... Like have her hair in a 60's retro go go girl look with the car parked infront of a 60's dinner or drive in like PINK CAFE.. I am thinking of parking the car on a grassy slope, and just below the car will my model would be wearing a one piece (420 themed) bathing suit, or a summer dress with one of those big southern style floppy hats the ladys use to where to shade themselves back in the day, sitting on a child's swing a few feet away from a blanket that is laid out on the grass. and on the blanket is a picnic basket, next to the basket and most prominent in the picture is a tastefully placed bong or Marijuana pipe.. Above or below the picture will be the captions of what ever the Weed store wants it to be? (Smoke responsibly) or the name of he shop. there is a shop in my area and there slogan is (Stay Lifted) so I was thinking of trying to sell them on the same photograph I described above, but with lowrider car instead of the chevy with the stock look.. Maybe I can use the car and my model to make some time era photo's to I can sell to some of the classic car dealerships for there showrooms or web site's and magazine add's? Something has got to give. I want to see my car in CIALIS or VIAGRA commercial! I would be so proud of my baby. I could make a dollar or two, see my car on Tv. and help the poor women of this world who suffer from there men having ERECTILE DIS-FUNCTION. But before this can happen? I really have to take better pic's and be able to adapt to different lighting conditions.. Believe it or not? I was able to put away a few K$ with my camera's back in the day before digital took over.Never under estimate the monetary value of a women's (some men) vanity! The bigger the ego of the model? the more pictures they paid me to take.. I had one women, who would get paid to model for different people, but she hatted not being the boss on the set. She hated being told to shut up and pose. smile, dont smile, frown, pout. laugh. She would turn around and pay me to take her personal pic's because she got to tell me to: SHUT UP AND SHOOT WHAT i TELL YOU TO SHOOT, and I'l pose the way I WANT TO POSE and YOU SHOOT WHEN i TELL YOU TOO! God I think most women have no idea when there most alluring and what is most sexy? 9 times out of 10 when I women pose's for me and say's" OKAY SHOOT ME LIKE THIS" what I am seeing through my lens is? Is a women who has un-naturally stiffened up.. I tell them. : THE OBJECTIVE IS TO MAKE PERSON VIEWING THE PICTURE HAVE A STIFF ONE! to me that cant be achieved if the model is all stiff.. Women have beauty and sexuality in there natural flow, there eye's, there laugh, there blush, (the booty, thigh's and breast) are just the accessories that complete her package. If they exist at all, and are in nice form? Trust me, men and women will see it, and know it's there without the model having to do some (revealing, hey look at my butt) pose! So what I like to do with a subject? weather I am paying them or they me? I give them 3 or 4 pose's of there choice, and then they do as I say, and give me 3 or 4 pose's of my choice and back and fourth... I got to get the car on the rack and address my shifting issue. I was gong to do the tie rod ends, and idle arm replacement with bushings this week. but I am already off to a late start.I was also planning to get by whitehourse customz for a quick speaker replacement and amp tune up. My right arm is killing me,, it's telling to party less, sleep more. stretch and work out. type more and use your mouse less!
> 
> 
> PS.. it also suck's when your trying to do Guerrilla photography (illegal, without permit, maybe partial nudity in a simi public place) And a looky loo comes over and wants to start talking to the model? Really dude? Does it not look like I am working hear? where is security? I mean do I come to your Job, and start fucking around with the forklift? Or do I get into your delivery truck and start pushing buttons and shit? GTFOH..
> 
> View attachment 1290593
> View attachment 1290609
> View attachment 1290617
> View attachment 1290625
> View attachment 1290633


Sweet ride and sweet honies


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Sweet ride and sweet honies


I agree nice


----------



## cripn8ez

Marty McFly said:


> Your car is crooked, just like your two middle fingers



hahhaa ur fingers are twisted also u just turn it up side down lol


----------



## 187PURE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> You ridin' clean chief!! I can't lie at all.


Thanks homeboy


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Yea I feel the same way.. I had the car on a rack just about an hour ago.. Once again i am convinced that most of my gear slippage is not internal.. I bet it's the after market motor mounts,, I had a guy power brake it and the motor shifted 3 inch's off the mount! Plus now I have seen for myself how the linkage shit's loose from the column, there is a spring that is missing which would prevent it from sliding out the little hole that catch's the rod.. So I need to find some heavy duty motor mounts and i can mickey mouse a spring to help keep the linkage in place..


Well I picked up the car on Friday.. ( I did not change the tranny fluid or the pan gasket, though it could use it) They gave me 6 month's on the warren tee for the the motor mounts, and they put springs and bolts on my chewed up linkage and they even ran some line that goes from the tranny linkage to the carburetor? apparently mine was missing? The tranny is a little long getting out of first. but other than that, The sound of the glasspacks are starting to mature and those rat a tat tat pop pop pop when the 2 speed down shifts? is addictive as fuck. Mam i think I will be ready to play on the 4th! 





ATM_LAunitic said:


> Cut that car already!


Nah,, I hope to have a 58 hard top some day, the 58 is the car I would juice.. As for the 68? I want a stroker, with disk in the front. a 12 bolt rear end. and air conditioning. maybe a tilt wheel later? sick beet. and hopefully allot more coochie stains in the back seat by summers end!


----------



## Skim

187PURE said:


> View attachment 1288994
> 
> View attachment 1289002


LOOKING GOOD !!


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> LOOKING GOOD !!


Thanks baby boy :h5:


----------



## Skim

8 IZ ENUF


----------



## 187PURE

Skim said:


> 8 IZ ENUF


Wow.. Sexy. Didn't know about this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> 8 IZ ENUF


 Man that is one beautiful car. In My option that's one of the ultimate lowriders of all time the 58 Impala. You my friend is one bad Young man. Very proud of you homie


----------



## 187PURE

Mr. Mars, what has Big Hunt Down been up to lately?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Nice 58!


----------



## low4ever

Dope Skim!! Congratulations:worship:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Little Photo/Video shoot I did for a homie of mine and his car club. At one point they were a Lowrider club. While you can still see elements of Lowriding(via adjustable suspension, patterns and candies) they've switched it up a bit. Overall, beautiful rides. Enjoy.


----------



## Hydrohype

Skim said:


> 8 IZ ENUF


It dont get no better than 58! 


Damm I dont know how long it will last? I've only been in the car twice since I replaced the motor mounts and serviced the shiftter linkage. But since then I have begun a whole new love affair with the TWO SPEED POWER GLIDE TRANSMISSION! ( I think I spent most of yesterday evening in 1st gear ) Just cruzzing under at 35 mph and under, RPM unknown. the growling rumble pop pop rap of the glasspack's as the car slow's down? is an auditory reminder of just how cool you and your ride are together. And knowing you have hp and torque on the ready, just under your right foot, capable of blasting off like an un-caged animal? absolutely empowering experience! Im still running across muscle car guys and drag racers who HAVE GOOD THINGS TO SAY about the two speed power glide. I dont know if it will be my tranny of choice when I get that 12 bolt posi rear end and I swap out the 400 sb for a built 383 stroker? But I have to say the two speed has earned my respect!


----------



## payfred

TTT


----------



## graham

Skim said:


> 8 IZ ENUF



NICE PICK UP SKIM!!


----------



## cripn8ez

WEST UP ALL HOW ALL BEEN HOPE AT TIP TOP SHAPE AND HEALTH I BEEN BUSY FAM AND OTHER SHIT WITH MY HEALTH A LOC GETTING OLD HAAH, EVERYONE LOOKING REAL G KEEP UP THE G WORK AND SKIM MAN THATS BITCH CLEAN YAY YAY WEST OUT................


----------



## cripn8ez

NEW NAME FOR U SKIM 58N8EZ WHAHAHAH


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> 8 IZ ENUF


killin shit!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cripn8ez said:


> WEST UP ALL HOW ALL BEEN HOPE AT TIP TOP SHAPE AND HEALTH I BEEN BUSY FAM AND OTHER SHIT WITH MY HEALTH A LOC GETTING OLD HAAH, EVERYONE LOOKING REAL G KEEP UP THE G WORK AND SKIM MAN THATS BITCH CLEAN YAY YAY WEST OUT................





cripn8ez said:


> NEW NAME FOR U SKIM 58N8EZ WHAHAHAH


snow what it douffin:


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> WEST UP ALL HOW ALL BEEN HOPE AT TIP TOP SHAPE AND HEALTH I BEEN BUSY FAM AND OTHER SHIT WITH MY HEALTH A LOC GETTING OLD HAAH, EVERYONE LOOKING REAL G KEEP UP THE G WORK AND SKIM MAN THATS BITCH CLEAN YAY YAY WEST OUT................


 what's up Mr. Snow


----------



## Daddy ooo

What's going on my OG Brotha Hydro


----------



## cripn8ez

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> snow what it douffin:


West G my homie man same ole same doing things to caprice u know them dallas streets didnt like me gas hopping all over them hahaha naw i been good going to the doctor a lot making sure i aint leaving no faster then im pose to also hitting a lot of show ect n NC making moves and pissing my crowd (Haters) off hahahha also looking for a crib again so busy as a mofo man text me i broke my other phone lost ur hook up mater fact all u homies on here tht got my hook up shot me urs again thanx. So my jabbering how the u been bro how's the rider coming and fam bam? Hey is it a hoptober Fest this Oct me and TK talking bout coming again really like it out there good unity and vibes. Everyone stay low and true yay yay ur homie....


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> what's up Mr. Snow


Man all the above i just typed ^^^^^^^^ hahaha man i c ya out there u keep it up OG i gotta get out there also on one my trips bacc to LA u guys got good unity there also any way have a G one homie u got the hook up shot me a text yay yay stay blessed


----------



## Skim

cripn8ez said:


> NEW NAME FOR U SKIM 58N8EZ WHAHAHAH


lol u crazy. btw thanks for bringing those wheels to me at the picnic!


----------



## cripn8ez

some pix from last weekend a NC get together and unity and few pix from th house hahahaha and one rom TX in the pit


----------



## cripn8ez

got me a Naedi wheel


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> got me a Naedi wheel


 looking real good snow. Look like you doing your thing this summer. That's wussup.


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> What's going on my OG Brotha Hydro


Man just getting buy, day to day sometimes.. dealing with different shit. It's funny how when we are kid's ? we cant wait for summer.. then we are hooking up a car around the end/beginning of the year? Everybody has said these worDs: HOPEFULLY THIS CAR WILL BE ON THE ROAD BY SUMMER : now that summer is hear? All I want to do is stay inside under the air until about 6:00 pm.


----------



## regal.1980

Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

regal.1980 said:


> Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


:thumbsup: luvin it.


----------



## CadillacTom

regal.1980 said:


> Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


That's nasty...much props.


----------



## regal.1980

Thanks homies


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

regal.1980 said:


> Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


damn ! looks good muff!!!:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

regal.1980 said:


> Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


woe shit, more more more. that's bad ass fuck.. how long you had it? how long did it take to put together? trunk, interior, motor, top down all that.. thats a bad car!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Man just getting buy, day to day sometimes.. dealing with different shit. It's funny how when we are kid's ? we cant wait for summer.. then we are hooking up a car around the end/beginning of the year? Everybody has said these worDs: HOPEFULLY THIS CAR WILL BE ON THE ROAD BY SUMMER : now that summer is hear? All I want to do is stay inside under the air until about 6:00 pm.


 lol so true. I'll say it now. Hopefully my ride will be ready for next summe lol. Always good reading your post my brotha. you seem to be cool as a MF. Hopefully one day I'll run into up south my daughter live's in LA now so I plan on being out that way more often.


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal.1980 said:


> Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


 bad ass ride homie


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Daddy ooo said:


> lol so true. I'll say it now. Hopefully my ride will be ready for next summe lol. Always good reading your post my brotha. you seem to be cool as a MF. Hopefully one day I'll run into up south my daughter live's in LA now so I plan on being out that way more often.


What kinda ride you workin on OG?


----------



## regal.1980

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> damn ! looks good muff!!!:h5:


Muff? Lol. Wrong person. He was helping me


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> What kinda ride you workin on OG?


 A lil something... I'll post her up when the time come


----------



## CadillacTom

Daddy ooo said:


> A lil something... I'll post her up when the time come


Looking forward to seeing her. I know you OG's get down.


----------



## regal.1980

Hydrohype said:


> woe shit, more more more. that's bad ass fuck.. how long you had it? how long did it take to put together? trunk, interior, motor, top down all that.. thats a bad car!


Thanks homies.5 yrs of blood sweat and tears in it. It's so fresh to the street, I haven't even had the opportunity to take pics of everything but when I do , I will post them


----------



## 187PURE

Was out late working in the dark.. Tore my shit down to replace the O-rings in the cylinders and some new ball joints


----------



## 187PURE

BTW, I love the homie's lac so much, I'm using it as my avatar. That's my inspiration


----------



## cripn8ez

regal.1980 said:


> Mines at the our picnic on Sunday. Made its deput


man fr some reason icant see the pix on my fone meeeezaaaan that is bad ass rag yay yay for that all day homie


----------



## regal.1980

cripn8ez said:


> man fr some reason icant see the pix on my fone meeeezaaaan that is bad ass rag yay yay for that all day homie



Thanks homie. Saw yours in lewisville looking good


----------



## cripn8ez

regal.1980 said:


> Thanks homie. Saw yours in lewisville looking good


Thanx homie yeah had a ball like always n tx might b bacc in Oct is there a Hoptoberfest this yr by ULA? U know i love yellow hahaha even its taxi colors my hater says haha keep up the G work super tight man


----------



## regal.1980

cripn8ez said:


> Thanx homie yeah had a ball like always n tx might b bacc in Oct is there a Hoptoberfest this yr by ULA? U know i love yellow hahaha even its taxi colors my hater says haha keep up the G work super tight man


Thanks homie


----------



## Hydrohype

regal.1980 said:


> Thanks homies.5 yrs of blood sweat and tears in it. It's so fresh to the street, I haven't even had the opportunity to take pics of everything but when I do , I will post them


 dang homie, 5 years ! much props for the taste and the dedication.. yea we all want to see more of that raghouse. 




Daddy ooo said:


> lol so true. I'll say it now. Hopefully my ride will be ready for next summe lol. Always good reading your post my brotha. you seem to be cool as a MF. Hopefully one day I'll run into up south my daughter live's in LA now so I plan on being out that way more often.


That's a bet.. You got to halla when you out this way. It would be cool to brake bread with another OG and share some of that knowledge..


----------



## cripn8ez

Found this on the net



Yay yay


----------



## mackrahim

What it do brothas my first post on this thread but I been reading this for a minute waiting till I had mine straight. Yall be keepin them tight so here's mine

97 Lincoln TC 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CadillacTom

Your town car is clean, Homie!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mackrahim

thanks homie been workin to get it ready only thing left is the juice


----------



## Daddy ooo

mackrahim said:


> thanks homie been workin to get it ready only thing left is the juice


 Nice ride homie


----------



## regal.1980

cripn8ez said:


> Found this on the net
> 
> 
> 
> Yay yay


Glad u like it homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good up in here


----------



## 187PURE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good up in here


:h5:


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

A little morning Chocolate my Favorite Flavor


----------



## Daddy ooo




----------



## MONSTERGATE1

In those immortal words of Shady Grady,"Good Googoly woogoly"


----------



## Dirty69

I like tats just as much as the next guy. But homegirls leg looks like some shit in a South Central alley. I'd still hit though. Just sayin'


----------



## Daddy ooo

Dirty69 said:


> I like tats just as much as the next guy. But homegirls leg looks like some shit in a South Central alley. I'd still hit though. Just sayin'


 I have to agree. She got a little carried away on them beautiful legs of her's.


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> In those immortal words of Shady Grady,"Good Googoly woogoly"


 What's up OG


----------



## payfred

Just making little improvements in the driveway here & there on the 68


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> What's up OG


Nothing my Brother.How are you holdin up in this heat Old Dog ?


----------



## Daddy ooo

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Nothing my Brother.How are you holdin up in this heat Old Dog ?


 man this heat has been crazy. I just been staying chilled at the house with the A/C on lol. U hittin the Fresno show?


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Just making little improvements in the driveway here & there on the 68


 Cleaned up nice Fred.


----------



## cripn8ez

Yay yay west up all looking real G keep it up hey i lost my phone so all hook ups also so text me ur number and who u are so we can keep the convos have a G weekend its my G day week the 5th so im getting it hahahah stay low bros


----------



## CadillacTom

187PURE said:


> BTW, I love the homie's lac so much, I'm using it as my avatar. That's my inspiration


Thanks Homie!


----------



## 187PURE

*On my way to the junkyard to grab that molding. The one at the yard is cleaner*


----------



## cripn8ez

HAPPY C DAY TO ME 43 AND STILL PUSHING AND STILL KEEPING IT G YAY YAY......!


----------



## cripn8ez

Party on the beach


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Cleaned up nice Fred.


Thx OG


----------



## payfred

187PURE said:


> *On my way to the junkyard to grab that molding. The one at the yard is cleaner*
> 
> View attachment 1355298


Caddy looking tight :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE

payfred said:


> Caddy looking tight :thumbsup:


Thanks pimpin.. I also grabbed the chrome piece that goes on the trunk around the license plate and extends underneath the trunk and reflectors on each side. If you have reflectors on the trunk, it only comes with the chrome piece that goes around the plate. Just trying to be different


----------



## 187PURE

I'll install the opera lights and fleetwood emblems next


----------



## 187PURE

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks Homie!


:h5:


----------



## Daddy ooo

187PURE said:


> *On my way to the junkyard to grab that molding. The one at the yard is cleaner*
> 
> View attachment 1355298


 nice and clean


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> HAPPY C DAY TO ME 43 AND STILL PUSHING AND STILL KEEPING IT G YAY YAY......!


 Happy B-Day to you snow. Mine's is this Saturday. Leo the loin


----------



## 187PURE

Daddy ooo said:


> nice and clean


Thanks big homie. Gonna take my time and chrome out this motor


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy B-Day to you snow. Mine's is this Saturday. Leo the loin


Thanx bro have a G one i did i been at beach for week so far and still got 5 days to party lol i bought a time share here few mos bacc lol


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey i hope all the rider's and your family's are doing well? i have not been writing much, I have been kind of baby sitting and chasing tail hear and there and not really sleeping or working out the way I should.
I've been doing alot of talking about writing and the different story's I have both fact and fict but i have not been writing.
I got some juicy stuff when I do start.

I was getting my ninja stroll on and I see we got a couple Leo's up in this joint! 

Well I just love the number 8. it has always had some type of importance to me.. 

and I cant help but love the lion's.... Any way, gentleman Let me say to all who celebrate there birthday in this 8th month of this year! HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEO'S, congrat's on another year down and may we all have many more!


----------



## 85eldoCE

8/8/86 baby lucky 8s


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

85eldoCE said:


> 8/8/86 baby lucky 8s


Show pics of the eldo :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

85eldoCE said:


> 8/8/86 baby lucky 8s


 That's right homie... happy burffday Leo! 

8/8/62 FOR THE DAY MOM'S LOOKed AT MY ASS AND CALLED ME : mARKIE! 
tHEN THE DOCTOR'S PUNK ASS CAME IN HATEN AND BREAST BLOCKING, talking about they had formula that would keep me nourished. They said that my mom had some kind of deficiency that prevented her from giving me any breast milk! 

So I came into this world striking out, when most baby's make it to second base on the day they are born.. And I have been trying to make up for it every since.. But i am still not a breast man.. i am a thigh and butt man..


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> man this heat has been crazy. I just been staying chilled at the house with the A/C on lol. U hittin the Fresno show?


Heellll naw.If my old ass is gonna pass out from the heat I'm gonna pass out up here were I'm livin,lol.I was thinking about going to Lay-M-Low's show & hop in Palo Alto.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> That's right homie... happy burffday Leo!
> 
> 8/8/62 FOR THE DAY MOM'S LOOKed AT MY ASS AND CALLED ME : mARKIE!
> tHEN THE DOCTOR'S PUNK ASS CAME IN HATEN AND BREAST BLOCKING, talking about they had formula that would keep me nourished. They said that my mom had some kind of deficiency that prevented her from giving me any breast milk!
> 
> So I came into this world striking out, when most baby's make it to second base on the day they are born.. And I have been trying to make up for it every since.. But i am still not a breast man.. i am a thigh and butt man..
> View attachment 1360930


 Happy B-Day hydro. That's some cool shit Bro my B-Day is 8/9/62 You got me by one day lol. Like I said before homie we,re from that same old school house



MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Heellll naw.If my old ass is gonna pass out from the heat I'm gonna pass out up here were I'm livin,lol.I was thinking about going to Lay-M-Low's show & hop in Palo Alto.


 I heard that shit lol. Us old cats can't do much heat lol


----------



## N.O.Bricks

Daddy ooo said:


> Happy B-Day hydro. That's some cool shit Bro my B-Day is 8/9/62 You got me by one day lol. Like I said before homie we,re from that same old school house
> 
> I heard that shit lol. Us old cats can't do much heat lol


Happy birthday big homie,mine is today also


----------



## Daddy ooo

N.O.Bricks said:


> Happy birthday big homie,mine is today also


 that's cool bro. Happy Birthday to you as well.


----------



## plague

Happy birthdays yeah august is the month


----------



## Hydrohype

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Heellll naw.If my old ass is gonna pass out from the heat I'm gonna pass out up here were I'm livin,lol.I was thinking about going to Lay-M-Low's show & hop in Palo Alto.


dude who you telling? southern cali got me most days not wanting to come outside until 6:00 pm..







Daddy ooo said:


> Happy B-Day hydro. That's some cool shit Bro my B-Day is 8/9/62 You got me by one day lol. Like I said before homie we,re from that same old school house
> 
> I heard that shit lol. Us old cats can't do much heat lol


Yeup, something in the stars ... Leo's are gonna be deep where ever you go. The whole month is your birthday! 

I had a safe slow B-day.. washed the rag. and wanted to take moms out for a burger, but she was not feeling strong enough. so i ended up pulling out the drive way about 8;30 pm and went a got myself a burger.. dipped van nuy's blvd on 30 minute drive back.. then blue a blunt in my driveway with the top half way down.. I was sapposed to go to the city today but it's hot, Im tired. and i cleaned up my apartment.. by the time I get to LA? nothing would be popping except compton and main...
happy birthday Big Daddy OOo! 











N.O.Bricks said:


> Happy birthday big homie,mine is today also


Happy birthday Lion..


----------



## cripn8ez

man i went to court yesterday i got 45 days (suspended) 6 mos probation 540 n fines and got points on my L hahahhaa fucc that for gas hopping n a parking lot weeeezoooow hahaha fucc it no body can stop me i rider for life nomatter who calls them on.me hahaha all that for gas hopping and they lied on stand and tryed to make our cars look.bad and are owned by thuggz hahaha anyway have a G day thought id share my day wit ya stay blessed im.going out to gas hop now yay yay fucc the GOVERNMENT ALWAYS.....


----------



## Ole School 97

Wow...No justice..No peace!


----------



## cripn8ez

Ole School 97 said:


> Wow...No justice..No peace!


yeah nun what so ever it was like a i have haters n high places lol


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> man i went to court yesterday i got 45 days (suspended) 6 mos probation 540 n fines and got points on my L hahahhaa fucc that for gas hopping n a parking lot weeeezoooow hahaha fucc it no body can stop me i rider for life nomatter who calls them on.me hahaha all that for gas hopping and they lied on stand and tryed to make our cars look.bad and are owned by thuggz hahaha anyway have a G day thought id share my day wit ya stay blessed im.going out to gas hop now yay yay fucc the GOVERNMENT ALWAYS.....




Boy I dont miss those ticket day's... it' seams I was living in the courts for a while! And it's only going to get worse! 


mother fuckers want us in those google car's.. the 4 wheeled shit's that steer's itself and go's where you program it to go.


They dont want you to drive your own car unless you pay an extra high insurance premium..


----------



## cripn8ez

Hydrohype said:


> Boy I dont miss those ticket day's... it' seams I was living in the courts for a while! And it's only going to get worse!
> 
> 
> mother fuckers want us in those google car's.. the 4 wheeled shit's that steer's itself and go's where you program it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> They dont want you to drive your own car unless you pay an extra high insurance premium..




aint that the truth i hate to government they a bunch of thuggz and croks


----------



## BlackDawg

cripn8ez said:


> man i went to court yesterday i got 45 days (suspended) 6 mos probation 540 n fines and got points on my L hahahhaa fucc that for gas hopping n a parking lot weeeezoooow hahaha fucc it no body can stop me i rider for life nomatter who calls them on.me hahaha all that for gas hopping and they lied on stand and tryed to make our cars look.bad and are owned by thuggz hahaha anyway have a G day thought id share my day wit ya stay blessed im.going out to gas hop now yay yay fucc the GOVERNMENT ALWAYS.....


Should've got a lawyer. You may think they are too expensive, but trust me you always end up paying more in the long run!


----------



## cripn8ez

BlackDawg said:


> Should've got a lawyer. You may think they are too expensive, but trust me you always end up paying more in the long run!


yea i had a public pertender it was just a traffic.tic didnt think i needed a real.lawyer hahahaha owell im.doing a appeal rt now and got a new lawyer im going to make them mad and waste more money n court fucc that hahhaha


----------



## payfred

:inout:


----------



## cripn8ez

http://vimeo.com/102416499 enjoy


----------



## cripn8ez

HAVE A G day homies


----------



## cripn8ez

Getting my gas hop on yay yay


----------



## Hydrohype

cripn8ez said:


> HAVE A G day homies



:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo

What up fella's


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> What up fella's


WHAD UP HOMIE.. yOU HAVE A SHOW IN SAC TOMORROW! iTS ONE IN LA TODAY AND THE M IS HAVING ONE IN LA TOMORROW! MAP QUEST SAY'S both are less then an hour away from me! But i dont know if Im feeling it? 

yesterday I stripped the vinyl on the seats again with a mild dish soap mixed with vinyl cleaner and water,, I tried to brush it in the grove's and then re-applied a fresh layer of pig spit.. then I wiped the car down and hit a corner for a few minutes, (at night of course)... summer is almost over and I really have not done shit... and now its gonna start getting dark early..that sucks..

I hope everything is cool with you and everybody else?


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> WHAD UP HOMIE.. yOU HAVE A SHOW IN SAC TOMORROW! iTS ONE IN LA TODAY AND THE M IS HAVING ONE IN LA TOMORROW! MAP QUEST SAY'S both are less then an hour away from me! But i dont know if Im feeling it?
> 
> yesterday I stripped the vinyl on the seats again with a mild dish soap mixed with vinyl cleaner and water,, I tried to brush it in the grove's and then re-applied a fresh layer of pig spit.. then I wiped the car down and hit a corner for a few minutes, (at night of course)... summer is almost over and I really have not done shit... and now its gonna start getting dark early..that sucks..
> 
> I hope everything is cool with you and everybody else?


 What up OG. Yes we had a great time Sunday at our picnic. And yes summer is coming to a end and I'm ready for it to end. It be hot ass hell out this way and I can't bear working in a hot garage.


----------



## cripn8ez

In the Capital Wash DC cruzin the west way had a blast with good people and riders


----------



## 187PURE

*No time for flaws*

Back at the lab to give my fenders some care. Didn't like the imperfections, so I'm giving them a treatment


----------



## 187PURE

Don't want to mislead anyone. My painter is doing all the work


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Back at the lab to give my fenders some care. Didn't like the imperfections, so I'm giving them a treatment
> View attachment 1395914


loco to me it don't matter who or if u do it long as its progress and YOU happy that's what matters keep up the G work loco


----------



## 187PURE

cripn8ez said:


> loco to me it don't matter who or if u do it long as its progress and YOU happy that's what matters keep up the G work loco


Real talk Snow.. Thanks homeboy- much luv


----------



## cripn8ez

187PURE said:


> Real talk Snow.. Thanks homeboy- much luv


U know it and bacc at cha homie


----------



## Dirty69

cripn8ez said:


> yea i had a public pertender it was just a traffic.tic didnt think i needed a real.lawyer hahahaha owell im.doing a appeal rt now and got a new lawyer im going to make them mad and waste more money n court fucc that hahhaha


I hope you get one that knows that the vehicle code don't apply on private property. Seems that should have been dismissed if you had a real attorney.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

187PURE said:


> Don't want to mislead anyone. My painter is doing all the work


Ain't you payin' for it? Then nuff said. Forget what a HATER says, ya brothers won't put you down :thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull166

Haven't been in here in a cool minute. . What's craccN brothas


----------



## pitbull166

Been off lay it low but not my lifestyle. My 64 will be hitting the pavement soon


----------



## pitbull166

Nothing but forward progress


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## 187PURE

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Ain't you payin' for it? Then nuff said. Forget what a HATER says, ya brothers won't put you down :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

Dirty69 said:


> I hope you get one that knows that the vehicle code don't apply on private property. Seems that should have been dismissed if you had a real attorney.


Oh yeah I filed a appeal and looking.g for a new lawyer n my county tho not there's they are to red NEC for me Hahaha


----------



## plague

187PURE said:


> Back at the lab to give my fenders some care. Didn't like the imperfections, so I'm giving them a treatment
> View attachment 1395914


nuthin like a caddy


----------



## 187PURE

plague said:


> nuthin like a caddy


you ain't never lied :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

plague said:


> nuthin like a caddy


----------



## CadillacTom

plague said:


> nuthin like a caddy


You right about that, Homie. I can't wait to be in the position to buy a LeCab. That's one of my three dream cars.


----------



## plague

CadillacTom said:


> You right about that, Homie. I can't wait to be in the position to buy a LeCab. That's one of my three dream cars.


 Nice my boy got 3 forsale diffrent price range let me know when you ready


----------



## payfred

TTT what up BLACK Lowriders  my 68 in the upholstery shop getting all fresh guts and new ragtop. That's the good news. The bad is I blew the engine gotta put a new one in after the interior gets done


----------



## payfred

She come a long way I been working hard to get her right. Can't wait for the day I'm able to put my USO plaque in there and ride out :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

pitbull166 said:


> View attachment 1398081
> 
> View attachment 1398089
> 
> 
> Been off lay it low but not my lifestyle. My 64 will be hitting the pavement soon


I c ya loco keep up.the G work and the Tru bluness


----------



## low4ever

payfred said:


> TTT what up BLACK Lowriders  my 68 in the upholstery shop getting all fresh guts and new ragtop. That's the good news. The bad is I blew the engine gotta put a new one in after the interior gets done


Damn big bro sorry to hear that. You know how it goes though homie 2 steps forward 3 steps back. The way you grind i'm sure you will back strong as hell.


----------



## plague




----------



## plague

we had a little ride the other day, and took it to work today


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> TTT what up BLACK Lowriders  my 68 in the upholstery shop getting all fresh guts and new ragtop. That's the good news. The bad is I blew the engine gotta put a new one in after the interior gets done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> that sucks, but good news is you get to get a new one to put a lot more miles on


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


>


Nice!


----------



## plague

Thank you sir


----------



## payfred

low4ever said:


> Damn big bro sorry to hear that. You know how it goes though homie 2 steps forward 3 steps back. The way you grind i'm sure you will back strong as hell.


Yeah it's all good I ain't tripping. Got nobody to blame but myself... was running fine but had a small coolant leak. Went to replace the gasket and noticed, Hey there's no thermostat in there. So I bought a new gasket and thermostat and put it all back together. Drove the car to get wetsand & buffed like 50 miles away the bitch overheated and is now knocking like crazy. Would have never happened if I didn't put the damn thermostat in there. Oh well we live anb we learn 



plague said:


> payfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT what up BLACK Lowriders  my 68 in the upholstery shop getting all fresh guts and new ragtop. That's the good news. The bad is I blew the engine gotta put a new one in after the interior gets done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> that sucks, but good news is you get to get a new one to put a lot more miles on
> 
> 
> 
> Fa-sho! Imma drive the hell outta this car even to far shows and picnics I don't care
Click to expand...


----------



## payfred

plague said:


>


Beautiful homie!


----------



## big black 67

Fellas, thanks for this spot to post in. Been on the sight for a couple years and glad I've found a home that I can relate to


----------



## Short Round JB

In late 70's and early 80's the Bay Area, San Jose, San Francisco, Oakland all the way down to Vallejo and Sacramento the low rider scene was fully integrated. All races were united in the art of low riding. I still see some of this today. Just not as much. It is one cause and one art form. Short Round JB.


----------



## plague

Thanks fred


----------



## plague

Short Round JB said:


> In late 70's and early 80's the Bay Area, San Jose, San Francisco, Oakland all the way down to Vallejo and Sacramento the low rider scene was fully integrated. All races were united in the art of low riding. I still see some of this today. Just not as much. It is one cause and one art form. Short Round JB.


yeah its crazy I didn't know any black lowriders in Kansas City in early 90 late 80s we had cars with Dayton's and vogue but no juice bay area and kansas city has had a connection from way back when. We had broughams lincoln but no impalas and when my boy got his caddy in 92 juic ed coupes I was hooked and kept one with switches started off as something to floss


----------



## Hydrohype

plague said:


> payfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT what up BLACK Lowriders  my 68 in the upholstery shop getting all fresh guts and new ragtop. That's the good news. The bad is I blew the engine gotta put a new one in after the interior gets done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> that sucks, but good news is you get to get a new one to put a lot more miles on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work on that pride and joy. joy and pain.. I see you.. looking good homie
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy's, a few days ago i replaced my u-joints on the 68.. the loud as squeeky squeek sound that I use to get while backing up went right away!  but now at certain rpm's I get like a vibration. like the yoke and rear axle are'nt aligned right..and tonight when I took the car out sometimes when I get that vibration? It makes my music sound all vibration-y like the way distributor noise use to get through on some systems,, Im trippin how could drive shaft vibration get through to my i-pod and make my stereo sound all crazy! Is it actually vibrating through the circuits in my amps? of is the vibration affecting a ground someplace which is causing my system to flutter! I dont know? either way I am going to try to align that thing better as to dampen some of that vibrating !
Click to expand...


----------



## cripn8ez

WELL I HAD A HELLA WEEKEND I WENT TO VA FOR A PICNIC SOLO DOLO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE N A MAYJOR WAY BROKE MY REAREND N HALF LIKE A PENCIL THEM LOADED IT UP AND ON WAY HOME TOOK A DIFFERENT ROUTE AND STOP OFF N RALIEGH FOR A LOWRIDER SHOW MAN IM TIRED AND STILL HUNG OVER BUT ANYWAYS I DID ALOT OF TRAVELING AND I DID IT ALL SOLO DOLO FOR THE LOVE OF MY CC AND THE COMMUNITY YAY YAY ILL POST PIX UP LATER HAVE A G DAY MY PEOPLE.

IF ANYONE HAS A CHROME REAREND FOR A CAPRICE GET AT ME IM N NEED...


----------



## Daddy ooo

Short Round JB said:


> In late 70's and early 80's the Bay Area, San Jose, San Francisco, Oakland all the way down to Vallejo and Sacramento the low rider scene was fully integrated. All races were united in the art of low riding. I still see some of this today. Just not as much. It is one cause and one art form. Short Round JB.


 I grew up lowriding in the Bay Area also around that time. And I agree with you for the most part. I showed my car for the first time in San Jose ca 1979 while in high school. At the time I was rolling with Main Attraction CC then later Hollywood CC out of Richmond Ca. You may remember those clubs


----------



## Daddy ooo

plague said:


> payfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT what up BLACK Lowriders  my 68 in the upholstery shop getting all fresh guts and new ragtop. That's the good news. The bad is I blew the engine gotta put a new one in after the interior gets done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE Bigg Fred u stay on the move. That's what's up
> that sucks, but good news is you get to get a new one to put a lot more miles on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 913ryderWYCO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plague said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> putting in work on that pride and joy. joy and pain.. I see you.. looking good homie
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy's, a few days ago i replaced my u-joints on the 68.. the loud as squeeky squeek sound that I use to get while backing up went right away! but now at certain rpm's I get like a vibration. like the yoke and rear axle are'nt aligned right..and tonight when I took the car out sometimes when I get that vibration? It makes my music sound all vibration-y like the way distributor noise use to get through on some systems,, Im trippin how could drive shaft vibration get through to my i-pod and make my stereo sound all crazy! Is it actually vibrating through the circuits in my amps? of is the vibration affecting a ground someplace which is causing my system to flutter! I dont know? either way I am going to try to align that thing better as to dampen some of that vibrating !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cripn8ez said:
> 
> 
> 
> WELL I HAD A HELLA WEEKEND I WENT TO VA FOR A PICNIC SOLO DOLO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE WESTSIDE N A MAYJOR WAY BROKE MY REAREND N HALF LIKE A PENCIL THEM LOADED IT UP AND ON WAY HOME TOOK A DIFFERENT ROUTE AND STOP OFF N RALIEGH FOR A LOWRIDER SHOW MAN IM TIRED AND STILL HUNG OVER BUT ANYWAYS I DID ALOT OF TRAVELING AND I DID IT ALL SOLO DOLO FOR THE LOVE OF MY CC AND THE COMMUNITY YAY YAY ILL POST PIX UP LATER HAVE A G DAY MY PEOPLE.
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS A CHROME REAREND FOR A CAPRICE GET AT ME IM N NEED...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> on the move
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

plague said:


> yeah its crazy I didn't know any black lowriders in Kansas City in early 90 late 80s we had cars with Dayton's and vogue but no juice bay area and kansas city has had a connection from way back when. We had broughams lincoln but no impalas and when my boy got his caddy in 92 juic ed coupes I was hooked and kept one with switches started off as something to floss



on the kansas side it seemed like everyone had juice. Bebe, penrod, perry , boo...alot of OGs from the late 80s earky 90s. I remember when the homie Perry from 3/1 in kck had his Malibu wagon Baby Here in LRM..the green one with the gold ds.


----------



## plague

Yeah I'm sure there was some out there and looking back threw mags I seen a lot, I just had cars and didn't know anyone, I wasn't lowriding, but still that look booty kit grill triple gold daytons vogue and beats, but just the look of a lowrider nothing beats it


----------



## regal.1980

regal.1980 said:


> Glad u like it homie


Took mine to our union hall show this weekend


----------



## cripn8ez

Yea I made my rounds this yr lil bit more then normal lol can't wait till next yr and brake out my new ish lol and bring Cripn8ez bac to the pit hahahaha anyway looking good everyone keep it up and stay TRU...


also I'm looking for a Chrome rearend and maybe a full frame rolling if anyone knows for a 85 caprice thanx


----------



## Lowridingmike

Be in Vegas 2ma for a week if ya'll see a brotha in a luxurious shirt its me, say whats up!


----------



## Daddy ooo

regal.1980 said:


> Took mine to our union hall show this weekend


I that baby is sweet. Very nice. It's also cool that your a union man.


----------



## cripn8ez

regal.1980 said:


> Took mine to our union hall show this weekend



very nice yay yay


----------



## cripn8ez

im going to pic up a rolling frame next week coming all new wit a full frame and paint with leafing next may yay yay it don't stop just gets better lol have a G day all


----------



## cripn8ez

A few pix b for the snap lol I was mad cuz I didn't even get a chance to hop it lol


----------



## plague

Nice, positive is can make a new one and get more use, car looks good tho


----------



## cripn8ez

U know I'm smiling always to the last bolt lol thanx


----------



## payfred

regal.1980 said:


> Took mine to our union hall show this weekend


Beautiful ride right there


----------



## payfred

New top is on and looks like one of the door panels are on


----------



## payfred

Hit a show this past Sunday they blessed me wit Best in Show


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Hit a show this past Sunday they blessed me wit Best in Show


Yep car is way clean, like the red


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> New top is on and looks like one of the door panels are on
> That top is bad ass Fred. I might have to copy that back window on my convert lol





payfred said:


> Hit a show this past Sunday they blessed me wit Best in Show


 I dig yo style homie. You stay hittin moves and that's wussup Mr. Fred. The 64 Lookin good


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> im going to pic up a rolling frame next week coming all new wit a full frame and paint with leafing next may yay yay it don't stop just gets better lol have a G day all


 Dam Snow that fucked up. I'm glad you didn't damage the body


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> Dam Snow that fucked up. I'm glad you didn't damage the body


Yeah homie. I'm just glad I wasn't gas hopping at 50 mph Hahaha would b allbad I mean shit I took.this car all over and banged it drove it I can't b mad it put it down this yr for the West I hate it broke sitting on 3 tho and not n the pit on the bumper lol yay yay just gonna make her better yay yay


----------



## cripn8ez

My trk and some my tow I'm.happy with this job and I still transport also found my ich lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Had to sneeze lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Porshas and all


----------



## cripn8ez

Even when its a lil over wieght lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Even made cover of ECS Mag from this passed weekend n VA for Street Dreamz CC picnic yay yay


----------



## cripn8ez

this is the best one we got recognized as a club for all the good stuff we do in the community made me feel good all them dam haters lol get like us yay yay
Over all I've had a blessed week and still keeping it true blue


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

STOP POSTING BUCKETS


----------



## Hate Breeders

cripn8ez said:


> Had to sneeze lol


----------



## cripn8ez

Hate Breeders said:


>


C the haters r bacc u know how it go and I do keep pushing my name for free and working for me for free yay yay


----------



## cripn8ez

Lol and yes I am the CRIP keeper ur life is n.my hands hahahaha


----------



## cripn8ez

DOUBLE-V BABY said:


> STOP POSTING BUCKETS


I don't even know what to say about u lol c ya soon just have my cold beer old ass lol text me to I got new phone again need ur number oldie


----------



## payfred

DOUBLE-V BABY said:


> STOP POSTING BUCKETS


:roflmao: :roflmao: aaah shit LMFAO


----------



## payfred

plague said:


> Yep car is way clean, like the red





Daddy ooo said:


> I dig yo style homie. You stay hittin moves and that's wussup Mr. Fred. The 64 Lookin good


Thank you my Brothas! :worship:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Had fun in Vegas, and L.a. got to meet Skim, say whats good to my brah Payfred, even got a pic wit gangster in front of the hotel we both were stayin in..


----------



## payfred

Lowridingmike said:


> Had fun in Vegas, and L.a. got to meet Skim, say whats good to my brah Payfred, even got a pic wit gangster in front of the hotel we both were stayin in..
> View attachment 1420154


Word up homie it was good seeing you again! till next time fam!


----------



## Cripn8ez2

I didn't see that coming but hey haters do wht they do just hope the police don't show up at my house?


HAVE A G DAY PEOPLE YAY YAY THE LOC IS EVERYWHERE AND KEEPS COMING


----------



## Cripn8ez2

cripn8ez said:


> Porshas and all



IF THIS IS THE ADVERTISEMENT I WAS BANNED FOR THEN GOT DAMM A ***** CANT B HAPPY TYHAT HE GOT A JOB ND SHOW OFF A LIL LOL U BITCH ASS HATERS I HOPE I GET U ON ONE MY CALLS REAL SHIT STAY LOW BUT STAY REAL YAY YAY


----------



## Cripn8ez2

HAHAHHA THTS FUNNY ILL C U SOON SCOTTY AND YEAH UR FUNNY ALSO



payfred said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: aaah shit LMFAO


----------



## 70monte805

Hate Breeders said:


>


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lmao!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this shit funny!!! yall trippin in here homie


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> lmao!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this shit funny!!! yall trippin in here homie


:nicoderm:


----------



## plague

I put together a quick grill and cruize


----------



## Cripn8ez2

plague said:


> I put together a quick grill and cruize


Nice looks kinda like my old one looking real nice bro....


----------



## Cripn8ez2

Oh yeah I can't find the post now but deleive I earned my pass and did my thing hahahaha have age day all keep possative on them cars yay yay


----------



## cripn8ez

Hello again I'm bacc thanx u all for hating and all just stay blesses Everyone yay yay


----------



## payfred

Look who I bumped into at the supershow...the homie Skim


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Look who I bumped into at the supershow...the homie Skim


good seeing u out there homie


----------



## plague

Cripn8ez2 said:


> Nice looks kinda like my old one looking real nice bro....


thanks big daddy


----------



## plague

payfred said:


> Look who I bumped into at the supershow...the homie Skim


classic


----------



## Skim

supershow was fun. Took the 58 out to vegas barely finishing it an hour before we loaded it up



but the day after the show I had to put it on the 13s


----------



## plague

looks good both ways


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Skim said:


> supershow was fun. Took the 58 out to vegas barely finishing it an hour before we loaded it up
> 
> 
> 
> but the day after the show I had to put it on the 13s


throw them straight lace 72's on that bitch , never can have too many pairs of shoes


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> supershow was fun. Took the 58 out to vegas barely finishing it an hour before we loaded it up
> 
> 
> 
> but the day after the show I had to put it on the 13s


Ay we was out kickin it on the strip after the show and I saw Brent roll by in the 56. I said "watch a 58 rag roll by any minute now" and bam there you was niccas thought I was psychic LOL


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Look who I bumped into at the supershow...the homie Skim


 Too cool



Skim said:


> supershow was fun. Took the 58 out to vegas barely finishing it an hour before we loaded it up
> 
> 
> 
> but the day after the show I had to put it on the 13s


 As always you looking dam good. Congrat on ur win. Well deserved


----------



## Daddy ooo

cripn8ez said:


> Hello again I'm bacc thanx u all for hating and all just stay blesses Everyone yay yay


 God dam snow........ How did you get banned on yo day off. JK. Welcome back


----------



## lincoln rydah

hello to all my brothers and sisters lowriding


----------



## Lowridingmike

uggh... I mean hello everybody.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike

Skim said:


> supershow was fun. Took the 58 out to vegas barely finishing it an hour before we loaded it up
> 
> 
> 
> but the day after the show I had to put it on the 13s



Nie meeting you brah, glad I got to say whats good before ya bounced..


----------



## cripn8ez

Daddy ooo said:


> God dam snow........ How did you get banned on yo day off. JK. Welcome back


Lol don't know but wanna get high lol thanx bro


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim said:


> supershow was fun. Took the 58 out to vegas barely finishing it an hour before we loaded it up
> 
> 
> 
> but the day after the show I had to put it on the 13s



that bitch is nice as hell homie.... respect!!!!!


----------



## Skim

Pitbullx said:


> that bitch is nice as hell homie.... respect!!!!!


thanks man where U been at!


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim said:


> thanks man where U been at!


Havent been on here in a while. Ive been off on my gun building kick. I was a lil sad to see you sold white trash. But that 58 has me sick, beautiful ride. I told myke to tell you fuck you for me.


----------



## Pitbullx

Im gonna look for something to build this spring. Had to remodel the kitchen so I gotta stack some cash


----------



## payfred

Here you go Daddy ooo you wanted to see the back window...I'm taking it back to the upholstery shop I think it's a little crooked


----------



## Skim

Pitbullx said:


> Havent been on here in a while. Ive been off on my gun building kick. I was a lil sad to see you sold white trash. But that 58 has me sick, beautiful ride. I told myke to tell you fuck you for me.


you missed my 60 then. Its on this months cover of Lowrider Magazine cover and 7 page spread


----------



## Skim

payfred said:


> Here you go Daddy ooo you wanted to see the back window...I'm taking it back to the upholstery shop I think it's a little crooked


looks good though with that top


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> looks good though with that top


Thx dogg  big congrats on the Lowrider spread too man you fucken doin it! 


Getting some leafing and striping done today


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Here you go Daddy ooo you wanted to see the back window...I'm taking it back to the upholstery shop I think it's a little crooked


 man that look's really nice. Yes sir


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Thx dogg  big congrats on the Lowrider spread too man you fucken doin it!
> 
> 
> Getting some leafing and striping done today


 that's what's up Fred. Coming together real sweet


----------



## Daddy ooo

Skim said:


> you missed my 60 then. Its on this months cover of Lowrider Magazine cover and 7 page spread


 congrats on the cover and spread Mr. Skim. A great honor well deserved


----------



## Daddy ooo

You know time's has really changed. Back in the day in order to know what was going on in the lowrider community you had to be out there on the Blvd. We used to tape flyers in our back window advertising up coming events and post flyers in our local hydro shops. Nowadays all the info you want or need is right at your finger tips. Who would have ever guessed. Just a thought


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> You know time's has really changed. Back in the day in order to know what was going on in the lowrider community you had to be out there on the Blvd. We used to tape flyers in our back window advertising up coming events and post flyers in our local hydro shops. Nowadays all the info you want or need is right at your finger tips. Who would have ever guessed. Just a thought


Yeah you right remember just in 2000 you could apply for jobs in person now everything is online, so sometimes I hire people that on computer that look good and suck. And the guy that's good don't even get a shot.


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> that's what's up Fred. Coming together real sweet


Here it is...


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Here it is...


 Man that came out real nice. You hittin some cool moves on the drop. Thanks for the motivation. Real talk


----------



## lincoln rydah

that fred is a great visionary type brother first jungle love now this ride ive good advice on this lowriding from alot people here in the thread just lookin forward to seeing yall out on the Blvd ....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

payfred said:


> Here it is...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

Looking good bruthas.


----------



## Marty McFly

hell yeah


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Man that came out real nice. You hittin some cool moves on the drop. Thanks for the motivation. Real talk


Yezzir! Thx OG 



lincoln rydah said:


> that fred is a great visionary type brother first jungle love now this ride ive good advice on this lowriding from alot people here in the thread just lookin forward to seeing yall out on the Blvd ....


:worship: Thx dogg :h5:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Looking good bruthas.





Marty McFly said:


> hell yeah


:thumbsup: :h5: word up


----------



## Pitbullx

Skim said:


> you missed my 60 then. Its on this months cover of Lowrider Magazine cover and 7 page spread


Congrats! I think im gonna give up now you got me lookin too damn bad


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Here it is...


damm he hooked that up...


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> damm he hooked that up...


Word up! I've had this car for 8 months...so far got rims, skirts, paint, grill, interior & top and a few other odds & ends


----------



## regal.1980

payfred said:


> Word up! I've had this car for 8 months...so far got rims, skirts, paint, grill, interior & top and a few other odds & ends


Looking good Payfred


----------



## lincoln rydah

what's the most reliable pumps everybody running


----------



## Daddy ooo

:facepalm:


payfred said:


> Word up! I've had this car for 8 months...so far got rims, skirts, paint, grill, interior & top and a few other odds & ends


:thumbsup::facepalm:


----------



## car88

payfred said:


> Word up! I've had this car for 8 months...so far got rims, skirts, paint, grill, interior & top and a few other odds & ends



*Before and After huh.. the aftermath looks GOOD homie, it's good to show General Motor how they FUCKED UP on the Before.*


----------



## payfred

regal.1980 said:


> Looking good Payfred





Daddy ooo said:


> :facepalm::thumbsup::facepalm:





car88 said:


> *Before and After huh.. the aftermath looks GOOD homie, it's good to show General Motor how they FUCKED UP on the Before.*


Thank you my brothas!


----------



## low4ever

^^^ and there goes the name for the 68 "AFTERMATH '68":run:


----------



## BlackDawg

Who's the go to person to order powercoated/anodized rims from? I haven't bought a set since Keith was dong bidness.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

BlackDawg said:


> Who's the go to person to order powercoated/anodized rims from? I haven't bought a set since Keith was dong bidness.


pm freakytales on here he will get you taken care of.


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Word up! I've had this car for 8 months...so far got rims, skirts, paint, grill, interior & top and a few other odds & ends




DOING NICE THANG'S ... LOVIN THAT 68...


BOY THAT GLOVER'S MAIN, REALLY KICKED STARTED THE WHISKERS ON MY FACE!


----------



## Daddy ooo

Lol that's a pretty good costume


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Skim said:


> you missed my 60 then. Its on this months cover of Lowrider Magazine cover and 7 page spread


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## on1

Skim said:


> you missed my 60 then. Its on this months cover of Lowrider Magazine cover and 7 page spread


damn skim. you doin work bro! you should hire me as an apprentice, im trying to soak up some of them magazine cover skills!


----------



## payfred

Sup Brothas...Participated in a music video this past weekend


























Here's a link if you wanna check out the homies music

www.Reverbnation.com/jookspicasso


----------



## Skim

THATS TIGHT FRED!


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Lol that's a pretty good costume


Thanks bro.. I always wanted to be the dictator since the first time I saw movie! 

So once I found out that i can ONCE AGAIN fit in my white dinner jacket? I knew I was gonna dress up for the first time in over 30 years..It was all last minute shit, the plan was to dress up like the dictator and ride to hollywood, cruzz the strip with the top down. find a spot to park, have 1 glass of wine.. and ride home.. Man it was raining cat's and dogg's out there on Hollyween night! 
so no I did not take the impala or have a glass of wine..but it was fun. and now I cant wait till next year. my home girl and her 2 daughter might go with me, and they will be dressed as my body guard's... Like the Qaddafi girls..


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks bro.. I always wanted to be the dictator since the first time I saw movie!
> 
> So once I found out that i can ONCE AGAIN fit in my white dinner jacket? I knew I was gonna dress up for the first time in over 30 years..It was all last minute shit, the plan was to dress up like the dictator and ride to hollywood, cruzz the strip with the top down. find a spot to park, have 1 glass of wine.. and ride home.. Man it was raining cat's and dogg's out there on Hollyween night!
> so no I did not take the impala or have a glass of wine..but it was fun. and now I cant wait till next year. my home girl and her 2 daughter might go with me, and they will be dressed as my body guard's... Like the Qaddafi girls..







http://youtu.be/9wkzSZQooOg


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Sup Brothas...Participated in a music video this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if you wanna check out the homies music
> 
> www.Reverbnation.com/jookspicasso


Hey how much was the new canvas without the gangster back window? did the color red cost more than a stock black color? 

Hey my homie just gave me a carls jr number 68 dinning room tag.. I am looking for the OG white one with red letter's.. the one he gave me is a red one with white letters.. If they dont have them at the carl's out there ? let me know and I will send you this one if you want?!

How long did the instillation take?


----------



## payfred

Skim said:


> THATS TIGHT FRED!


Thanks big homie :h5:


Hydrohype said:


> Hey how much was the new canvas without the gangster back window? did the color red cost more than a stock black color?
> 
> Hey my homie just gave me a carls jr number 68 dinning room tag.. I am looking for the OG white one with red letter's.. the one he gave me is a red one with white letters.. If they dont have them at the carl's out there ? let me know and I will send you this one if you want?!
> 
> How long did the instillation take?


I forgot how much the material was, but material & installation was 1300 without the gansta back window. Homie I would love to have that 68 tag for my dash!! I'll PM you


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT top of the morning homies !!


----------



## cobrakarate

strickly mike --- ws happinin brah. limo lifted in front doing the back soon. interior done ect 63 body work done and found painter. it's on.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

cobrakarate said:


> strickly mike --- ws happinin brah. limo lifted in front doing the back soon. interior done ect 63 body work done and found painter. it's on.


What up cobra ?! Thats whats up homie, ill be done with my 60 soon as well, get at me fam long time no hear


----------



## Daddy ooo

payfred said:


> Sup Brothas...Participated in a music video this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if you wanna check out the homies music
> 
> www.Reverbnation.com/jookspicasso


 Ready Freddy on the move as always. Looking good homie


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Thanks bro.. I always wanted to be the dictator since the first time I saw movie!
> 
> So once I found out that i can ONCE AGAIN fit in my white dinner jacket? I knew I was gonna dress up for the first time in over 30 years..It was all last minute shit, the plan was to dress up like the dictator and ride to hollywood, cruzz the strip with the top down. find a spot to park, have 1 glass of wine.. and ride home.. Man it was raining cat's and dogg's out there on Hollyween night!
> so no I did not take the impala or have a glass of wine..but it was fun. and now I cant wait till next year. my home girl and her 2 daughter might go with me, and they will be dressed as my body guard's... Like the Qaddafi girls..


 lol that would be cool. It been many years since I costumed up for halloween.


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT top of the morning homies !!


 What's up Mr Mike


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

I keep blowin subwoofers in my daily, maybe the sound life ain't for me lol


----------



## regal.1980

We just participated in a video to support our town. Was on daddy duty but sent my Raghouse 

http://youtu.be/GAQa4OG1s8w


----------



## low4ever

ATM what kind of subwoofers and amp you running?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

low4ever said:


> ATM what kind of subwoofers and amp you running?


800 watt extreme and lanzar 12s


----------



## Lowridingmike

R.I.P. To our brother David "Skillz" Emanuel Of Dedication Car CLub St Louis formerly prez of Luxurious St. Louis Chapter. Heaven gained an angel anybody in the STL knows this guy was straight up would do anything for anybody greatly talented and just a blessing to anyone he met including myself and the rest of the Louisville Luxurious Chapter He was a great father to his 2 young daughters and great husband to his wife Dee who also lowriders (he has 64 lolo she has 63 lolo) Please keep his family in prayer!


----------



## Lowridingmike

By the way I haven't let this be known much but my 77 coupe has been sold. Now building a 99 towncar has roof patterned juiced chrome undies up front I kept the daytons off the lac I just gotta paint and some other small details and she'll be ready to plaque!


----------



## cobrakarate

Lowridingmike said:


> By the way I haven't let this be known much but my 77 coupe has been sold. Now building a 99 towncar has roof patterned juiced chrome undies up front I kept the daytons off the lac I just gotta paint and some other small details and she'll be ready to plaque!


clean


----------



## lincoln rydah

congrats lowriding Mike on the sale of the caddy its ia clean from the pics i remember, gettin a nicer 99Lincoln town car patterns and Dayton's chrome undercarriage hella nice


----------



## lincoln rydah

What pumps and pump motors to run on my 95town car,and how to add pics of my ride here on layitlow


----------



## payfred

Daddy ooo said:


> Ready Freddy on the move as always. Looking good homie


Thanks OG :h5:

TTT sup brothas :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Thanks big homie :h5:
> 
> I forgot how much the material was, but material & installation was 1300 without the gansta back window. Homie I would love to have that 68 tag for my dash!! I'll PM you




Cool, that's a bet homie. shoot me that pm and I will get that out to you. I will take a pic of the 8 plaque today and post it up later on...

Hey dogg, You know you can replica the hell out of your 68 when your ready? It's to badd that 68 (model cars) are some of the 

rarest sought after model kit's and promo's out there! they had a slant back 68 ss 427 and vert SS 427 model kit with a vert boot 

and no top.. that sold in stores from 68 to about 1971? the kit's cost less than $5 then, and now collectors will as much as $15 just for the box of a 68 impala, during those same years GM corp sent 100's of prebuilt promo's to there 

different dealerships in america.. for the purpose of giving them to perspective customers .. back in the 50's-70's if mom's or pops 

come's in the dealership and test drive's an impala, riviera, malibu, el camino, el dogg, or coup de ville? the salesmen would send the


parents home with 1/25 scale plastic pre-built/ promo replica of that car! those would end up in someone's attack or at a yard sale 

for $5 or $6 .... promos' stopped after the 79 coup de ville.. all the mold's for those GM car's where lost in big fire!

Check ebay from time to time, for 68 impala models and promo car's.. they model come's in a fast back and in comes in a vert with 

boot and no up top.. the promos came the same way, vert or fastback but no customs! the price will range anywhere from

$50 for a parts car to $300+ for mint condition collectible's


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


> R.I.P. To our brother David "Skillz" Emanuel Of Dedication Car CLub St Louis formerly prez of Luxurious St. Louis Chapter. Heaven gained an angel anybody in the STL knows this guy was straight up would do anything for anybody greatly talented and just a blessing to anyone he met including myself and the rest of the Louisville Luxurious Chapter He was a great father to his 2 young daughters and great husband to his wife Dee who also lowriders (he has 64 lolo she has 63 lolo) Please keep his family in prayer!


Mad Respect Mike... My people just lost a true rider and real friend yesterday.. My prayer's and sympathy go's out to the family's!

Prop's on he Lincoln too bro.. we wish you many hours of happiness in dippin luxury !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

what up folx


----------



## regal.1980

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> what up folx


What's happening brotha?


----------



## Hydrohype

regal.1980 said:


> We just participated in a video to support our town. Was on daddy duty but sent my Raghouse
> 
> http://youtu.be/GAQa4OG1s8w


Man just watched that shit... car's was tight as hell...


----------



## Hydrohype

payfred said:


> Word up! I've had this car for 8 months...so far got rims, skirts, paint, grill, interior & top and a few other odds & ends


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

regal.1980 said:


> What's happening brotha?


you know just chillin.....waiting on the painter to hit me up so we can get rollin on this build


----------



## payfred

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1486154
> View attachment 1486162


PM'd


----------



## plague

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 1486154
> View attachment 1486162


Can your order those carl junior numbers are you got a inside booster


----------



## Hydrohype

plague said:


> Can your order those carl junior numbers are you got a inside booster


man I have been trying to get the number 68 for a minute.. i pass 50 car's every day. but i never stop in and ask. 

plus I am usually to cheap to spend any money and eat there.. a friend of mine blessed me with that red one.. I never seen that type before.. some manager's wont even look for a number for you.. last carls i was at, the guy was totally down with helping me out, but he did not find the number.. I plan on taking one of my home girls one day and hitting every carls we find. and get my 
home girl to flash any guy or any gay girl in return for hooking me up with that magic number!


----------



## regal.1980

Hydrohype said:


> Man just watched that shit... car's was tight as hell...


Thanks homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> what up folx


sup thugga!


----------



## payfred

Man between Facebook & instagram it's getting harder to keep up with what's going on here :werd: not enough time in the day...


----------



## Chevyhound

Hydrohype said:


> man I have been trying to get the number 68 for a minute.. i pass 50 car's every day. but i never stop in and ask.
> 
> plus I am usually to cheap to spend any money and eat there.. a friend of mine blessed me with that red one.. I never seen that type before.. some manager's wont even look for a number for you.. last carls i was at, the guy was totally down with helping me out, but he did not find the number.. I plan on taking one of my home girls one day and hitting every carls we find. and get my
> home girl to flash any guy
> View attachment 1488930


Just go and ask. Folks are cooler than you think. And when you get your number, drop them a tip. Im sure home girl will appreciate it too.


----------



## plague

Hydrohype said:


> man I have been trying to get the number 68 for a minute.. i pass 50 car's every day. but i never stop in and ask.
> 
> plus I am usually to cheap to spend any money and eat there.. a friend of mine blessed me with that red one.. I never seen that type before.. some manager's wont even look for a number for you.. last carls i was at, the guy was totally down with helping me out, but he did not find the number.. I plan on taking one of my home girls one day and hitting every carls we find. and get my
> home girl to flash any guy or any gay girl in return for hooking me up with that magic number!
> View attachment 1488930


Yeah i see people with them , nice touch


----------



## Hydrohype

Chevyhound said:


> Just go and ask. Folks are cooler than you think. And when you get your number, drop them a tip. Im sure home girl will appreciate it too.


Yea I am sure your right.. it's just a matter of getting off my ass and going inside, I agree that allot of people are hela cool and 
would not sweat shit,,, I still feel better if i halla at a manager instead of a lower person on duty so I dont jeopardize anybody's job,.


----------



## cobrakarate

hydrohype. i love you pic of frasier on his first show. lol cool. i got every episode.


----------



## Hydrohype

cobrakarate said:


> hydrohype. i love you pic of frasier on his first show. lol cool. i got every episode.


Yea Homie, I think dude is a fool, and with the long ass shit I sometimes be writing. I dont say much in public around the fella's.

But if you let me say something? I dont know how to shut my damm mouth!.. yea the avi is so me, it anit even funny! 

Fraise has more trouble being himself than I do at times.. but Im still the nerd. but I fucked up and got Rap Sheet's 

instead of diploma!


----------



## Chevyhound

Hydrohype said:


> Yea I am sure your right.. it's just a matter of getting off my ass and going inside, I agree that allot of people are hela cool and
> would not sweat shit,,, I still feel better if i halla at a manager instead of a lower person on duty so I dont jeopardize anybody's job,.


Speaking as someone who has got off their tail, my guess is that if anyone bent the rules or risked their job it would be more lower than upper if you get me. For some reason this seems to stress you. Maybe it's a personal thing. I didn't even think about it. All they can say is no. Most folks (It took me a few times to hit pay dirt) wanted to know if I had a car the same year. EVERYBODY I asked was hella cool. The only reason why it took me a few times is that my number was already taken/missing.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup thugga!


Chillin......trying to do what I do


----------



## Hydrohype

Chevyhound said:


> Speaking as someone who has got off their tail, my guess is that if anyone bent the rules or risked their job it would be more lower than upper if you get me. For some reason this seems to stress you. Maybe it's a personal thing. I didn't even think about it. All they can say is no. Most folks (It took me a few times to hit pay dirt) wanted to know if I had a car the same year. EVERYBODY I asked was hella cool. The only reason why it took me a few times is that my number was already taken/missing.


 yea Im gonna get at them today...


----------



## lincoln rydah

how to.get to the current page


----------



## slapnuts

[video]my chevy on hydros part 4[/video] i got some videos of my truck build on facebook


----------



## slapnuts

yupp i got my hydro's in now just gettin ready for the paint job


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

slapnuts said:


> [video]my chevy on hydros part 4[/video] i got some videos of my truck build on facebook


Video unavailable like a mf, but the its dope!


----------



## Hydrohype

slapnuts said:


> View attachment 1505842
> View attachment 1505850
> View attachment 1505858
> View attachment 1505866
> yupp i got my hydro's in now just gettin ready for the paint job


cool man.. black magic pumps? nice.. what is your Youtube name? so we can post the video for you!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> cool man.. black magic pumps? nice.. what is your Youtube name? so we can post the video for you!


----------



## Daddy ooo

slapnuts said:


> View attachment 1505842
> View attachment 1505850
> View attachment 1505858
> View attachment 1505866
> yupp i got my hydro's in now just gettin ready for the paint job


 very nice set up


----------



## Hydrohype

slapnuts said:


> View attachment 1505842
> View attachment 1505850
> View attachment 1505858
> View attachment 1505866
> yupp i got my hydro's in now just gettin ready for the paint job


Nice and clean Mark. Only you can decide what makes you happy and how you want your ride to feel! Im thinking your front coil's could be a little heavier to accommodate the weight of your truck. What kind of dumps are those? delta's or Italians ? 

Trust me bro, You want parker check valve's and Italian dumps on all four of those bad boys in the trunk! especially if it lays, keep an extra return and an extra 15 ft hose, tools and some dump O-rings (if delta's ) an extra seico motor and a ford solenoid or two. and a fire extinguisher and you are all set for them cali street's and pot hole's !


----------



## Hydrohype

Man 2014 is about to come to an end. For the very few people in this world who have love for me?


HAPPY NEW YEAR,, I HOPE WE ALL SURVIVE ANOTHER ONE! For the haters who don’t know love, YOU DON’T KNOW ME, SO KEEP IT PUSHING, KEEP HATING , AND FUCK YOU 20 WAYS TO SUNDAY! It’s been an eventful year, WE HAVE LOST FRIENDS, FAMILY, and REAL RIDERS’S who will truly be missed in a real way.. Well it looks like I am going to miss the TRADITIONAL NEW YEARS DAY LOWRIDING in LOS ANGELIS one more time! 


I have been scrambling off and on to do many little last minute things to my Impala in the hopes of 


Making a good impression on the 1st of 2015? The car received clay and wax for the first time since it got 


Out the paint a few month’s ago. In late Nov I had my duel Glasspacks redone, Now it’s two strait 2inch pipe’s mounted evenly under the car topped off with chrome tips.. The look is much better, but the sound 
Was worse because the manifold leak’s became louder.. So on Monday we put new gasket’s on the stock 
Rams head exhaust and that did the trick… I still need to rebuild my edelbrock 4 barrel, because it is not responding as it should. But I don’t see any reason why my car would not make it to any long distance spot 
Anymore.. ( long distance for me) is Diego, Lancaster, Ventura, San Berdu,,, I don’t like multiple hours 
Behind the wheel non-stop.. Anyway , today I was going put tarp and tar on my moms roof, then re-treat the canvas top of my car and go over my interior and install some inside under the dash vanity lights, and hook up the side ( caprice style ) fender cornering lights with the side (engine badge) marker light’s .. but those things will have to wait until next year, because yesterday DURING A CRIPPLING SNEEZING EPISODE while on the 405 freeway? 
It became painfully obvious that I have caught a head cold,, And my itchy sneezy irritated nostrils is not going to release me from this misery for a few days at the least . So once again, I miss out on the first cruzzing day of the new year.. LAST WEEk part of the ceiling caved in at my moms house because of the 
Heavy rain. Im glad the damage is all in my old bedroom and not in my moms room. Hundred’s of pounds of wet insulation crashed down to the floor.. Soaking many vintage 33&3rd L.P.s, real leather 88 cadi seats. Never before used PHENIX GOLD 6in componet 3 way’s and a pair of MB QUARTS 6X9’S 
And stack’s on top of stacks of LOWRIDER MAGIZINE’S … STREET CUSTOMS MAG’S 
ORLIES LOWRIDEN MAGIZINES….. AND BLACK WHEELS MAGAZINES FROM THE 90’S 


Including the 4th issue of there 1st volume.. With a picture of a younger Markie on page 42! 
Wow that was 15 years ago, and the love for these cars, and the love for the people who love these car’s ?
Are stronger than ever! HAPPY NEW YEAR…..


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> Man 2014 is about to come to an end. For the very few people in this world who have love for me?
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR,, I HOPE WE ALL SURVIVE ANOTHER ONE! For the haters who don’t know love, YOU DON’T KNOW ME, SO KEEP IT PUSHING, KEEP HATING , AND FUCK YOU 20 WAYS TO SUNDAY! It’s been an eventful year, WE HAVE LOST FRIENDS, FAMILY, and REAL RIDERS’S who will truly be missed in a real way.. Well it looks like I am going to miss the TRADITIONAL NEW YEARS DAY LOWRIDING in LOS ANGELIS one more time!
> 
> 
> I have been scrambling off and on to do many little last minute things to my Impala in the hopes of
> 
> 
> Making a good impression on the 1st of 2015? The car received clay and wax for the first time since it got
> 
> 
> Out the paint a few month’s ago. In late Nov I had my duel Glasspacks redone, Now it’s two strait 2inch pipe’s mounted evenly under the car topped off with chrome tips.. The look is much better, but the sound
> Was worse because the manifold leak’s became louder.. So on Monday we put new gasket’s on the stock
> Rams head exhaust and that did the trick… I still need to rebuild my edelbrock 4 barrel, because it is not responding as it should. But I don’t see any reason why my car would not make it to any long distance spot
> Anymore.. ( long distance for me) is Diego, Lancaster, Ventura, San Berdu,,, I don’t like multiple hours
> Behind the wheel non-stop.. Anyway , today I was going put tarp and tar on my moms roof, then re-treat the canvas top of my car and go over my interior and install some inside under the dash vanity lights, and hook up the side ( caprice style ) fender cornering lights with the side (engine badge) marker light’s .. but those things will have to wait until next year, because yesterday DURING A CRIPPLING SNEEZING EPISODE while on the 405 freeway?
> It became painfully obvious that I have caught a head cold,, And my itchy sneezy irritated nostrils is not going to release me from this misery for a few days at the least . So once again, I miss out on the first cruzzing day of the new year.. LAST WEEk part of the ceiling caved in at my moms house because of the
> Heavy rain. Im glad the damage is all in my old bedroom and not in my moms room. Hundred’s of pounds of wet insulation crashed down to the floor.. Soaking many vintage 33&3rd L.P.s, real leather 88 cadi seats. Never before used PHENIX GOLD 6in componet 3 way’s and a pair of MB QUARTS 6X9’S
> And stack’s on top of stacks of LOWRIDER MAGIZINE’S … STREET CUSTOMS MAG’S
> ORLIES LOWRIDEN MAGIZINES….. AND BLACK WHEELS MAGAZINES FROM THE 90’S
> 
> 
> Including the 4th issue of there 1st volume.. With a picture of a younger Markie on page 42!
> Wow that was 15 years ago, and the love for these cars, and the love for the people who love these car’s ?
> Are stronger than ever! HAPPY NEW YEAR…..
> View attachment 1523458
> View attachment 1523466


 Back at you hydro. Sorry to hear about your mom's home. Have Happy New Year homie. Take care of that cold


----------



## Hydrohype

Daddy ooo said:


> Back at you hydro. Sorry to hear about your mom's home. Have Happy New Year homie. Take care of that cold


Thank you bro.. just like a kid, now i want to go outside and play.. but I know I better hold off for minute..









And yea Im feeling like I really done something when i look at this Carls plaque.

not having that mo fo was starting to stress me out a little. just be putting this on your dashboard ? your car will run faster and get better MPG! ............... REAL SHIT.......LOL


----------



## cobrakarate

2015 will be a great year for lowriding. money is coming back. some movies with lowriders coming out. NWA movie , lowriders movie, and a lot of old school lowriders bringing back the cool in crusin. my limo is getting last parts put on and my Impala will be started. engine and interior by july. but this year will be the return of cool.


----------



## Hydrohype

cobrakarate said:


> 2015 will be a great year for lowriding. money is coming back. some movies with lowriders coming out. NWA movie , lowriders movie, and a lot of old school lowriders bringing back the cool in crusin. my limo is getting last parts put on and my Impala will be started. engine and interior by july. but this year will be the return of cool.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Man what the fuck? I need something to read after my breakfast.. even though its 4:30 in the pm, I just had breakfast, I have been n bed since 2:40 a.m.. 
I come hear and I see my punk ass post, where is euuur body at? Okay if yall dont start posting pictures and talking shit about something? cars' progress pic's.. kid's..pets ..girl friends... ex bitch's.... the Gold F ish.. something ,, anything,,
If I come back in a couple of days ? and i see that i am the last person to post again? Im gonna get a MARTHA STEWART COOK BOOK. 

And I am going to start posting her recipe's on this thread.. Im going to look for the most lilly white, bland, vanilla, flavorless, boring
middle of the road recipe's I can find.. DONT MAK E ME DO IT! 

JJjust talking shit yall,,, Happy New Year.......

I missed new years,, because of a cold,, but as long as it's not raining and my shit is running? I be wanting to push someplace,
I went out sunday night, was just gonna toss one in the air, hit a corner or two and call it a night.. I ended up going to my apartment. chilling till after midnight, then I call myself taking the long way home to pacoima, via ventura blvd.. that was not the best thing to do,, because I kept going east and ended up in Hollywood at 3:45 in the morning.. i HAVE NEVER SEEN AN ISOLATED HOLLYWOOD BLVD. It was a trip, almost spooky. needless to say that by the time I got back to the valley? the moon was sharing face time with the rising sun. I forgot how much I love out door photo's taking in the early hours of daylight, my eyes are not that good... I can shoot the eye ball's out of a subject at 100+ yards with another tool.. but put a grey shirt on the subject and a camera in my hand? and at 30 yards I will take his picture, make it come blurry,out of focus, and his shirt and skin will look blue! 

Im getting kind of tired of that, sometimes I see something that would make a nice shot, and i talk myself out of going to my car to get my camera, because I know i am just going to waist the shot's and battery power..


----------



## Hydrohype

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=823726717693632&set=vb.100001689354502 &type=2&theater[/video]


----------



## Daddy ooo

Hydrohype said:


> [video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=823726717693632&set=vb.100001689354502 &type=2&theater[/video]


 cool video Hydro. Your 68 sounds hella sweet and powerful.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

1987-91 were some awkward ass years for Lowriders. At least that wat it looks like from these old school lrms :dunno: that's my contribution to this here topic.


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## Chevyhound

Nice Carl's plaque. So Hydro, was a big deal after all? I am glad to see that you got what you needed.


----------



## Hydrohype

Chevyhound said:


> Nice Carl's plaque. So Hydro, was a big deal after all? I am glad to see that you got what you needed.


 thanks bro..

I slept in sunday for most of the day,, Friday i started the radiator flush, and rebuilt the carb..Now she pur's a little better.. I still think a 600 edl carb is kind of restricted if its sitting on top of a stock manifold.. 

but I am still not going to satisfied until she growls ! Tonight I did a number on my lower back, while trying to maneuver

my big ass up under the dashboard,, I got to the fuse box and later found the lead's for my missing inside lights.. Now when i open the door,, both side's will have led green shinning under the dash on the the passenger and driver side!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Man what the fuck? I need something to read after my breakfast.. even though its 4:30 in the pm, I just had breakfast, I have been n bed since 2:40 a.m..
> I come hear and I see my punk ass post, where is euuur body at? Okay if yall dont start posting pictures and talking shit about something? cars' progress pic's.. kid's..pets ..girl friends... ex bitch's.... the Gold F ish.. something ,, anything,,
> If I come back in a couple of days ? and i see that i am the last person to post again? Im gonna get a MARTHA STEWART COOK BOOK.
> 
> And I am going to start posting her recipe's on this thread.. Im going to look for the most lilly white, bland, vanilla, flavorless, boring
> middle of the road recipe's I can find.. DONT MAK E ME DO IT!
> 
> JJjust talking shit yall,,, Happy New Year.......
> 
> I missed new years,, because of a cold,, but as long as it's not raining and my shit is running? I be wanting to push someplace,
> I went out sunday night, was just gonna toss one in the air, hit a corner or two and call it a night.. I ended up going to my apartment. chilling till after midnight, then I call myself taking the long way home to pacoima, via ventura blvd.. that was not the best thing to do,, because I kept going east and ended up in Hollywood at 3:45 in the morning.. i HAVE NEVER SEEN AN ISOLATED HOLLYWOOD BLVD. It was a trip, almost spooky. needless to say that by the time I got back to the valley? the moon was sharing face time with the rising sun. I forgot how much I love out door photo's taking in the early hours of daylight, my eyes are not that good... I can shoot the eye ball's out of a subject at 100+ yards with another tool.. but put a grey shirt on the subject and a camera in my hand? and at 30 yards I will take his picture, make it come blurry,out of focus, and his shirt and skin will look blue!
> 
> Im getting kind of tired of that, sometimes I see something that would make a nice shot, and i talk myself out of going to my car to get my camera, because I know i am just going to waist the shot's and battery power..
> 
> View attachment 1530946
> View attachment 1530954





Did I stutter? 

http://youtu.be/iwnDs6LWA6w


----------



## lincoln rydah

hydro where you find parts for a 69 IMPALA


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

lincoln rydah said:


> hydro where you find parts for a 69 IMPALA


I have skirts,power seat tracks,interior parts and tilt steering column and more .Just check out my Who needs a..... Thread and you will see them or pm me and I will bring them 
To the top of the parts classified page.


----------



## Hydrohype

lincoln rydah said:


> hydro where you find parts for a 69 IMPALA


 yea what the homie said.. get with the classified section.. and for some parts try classicindustries.com Funny, I used the chrome mirror from a 69 on the passenger side of my 68. i really like the look of it...


----------



## lincoln rydah

sorry brother im still waiting on the owner of the 69 to get back with me its a slow process she has no cell phone


----------



## 65halfdozen

cobrakarate said:


> 2015 will be a great year for lowriding. money is coming back. some movies with lowriders coming out. NWA movie , lowriders movie, and a lot of old school lowriders bringing back the cool in crusin. my limo is getting last parts put on and my Impala will be started. engine and interior by july. but this year will be the return of cool.


NWA movie? Lowriders movie? damn I'm out of the loop! someone please clue me in!


----------



## cobrakarate

Yeah Dr dre and cube produced movie Aug 14th release. F Gary gray from set it off directing.


----------



## regal.1980

Mlk parade 2015 in tulsa ok with the family


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

lookin good fam


----------



## regal.1980

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lookin good fam


Thanks fam. U may be seeing summer breeze cursing the streets on h town next month


----------



## cobrakarate

How many of yall got to see staight outta compton trailer???


----------



## lincoln rydah

not I


----------



## Hydrohype

cobrakarate said:


> Yeah Dr dre and cube produced movie Aug 14th release. F Gary gray from set it off directing.


Yea they used my friends 63 to portray Eazy's car from back in the day..

I have some pic's but my PC died on me yesterday, and I dont have much loaded in this old pc I am using now...


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> Yea they used my friends 63 to portray Eazy's car from back in the day..
> 
> I have some pic's but my PC died on me yesterday, and I dont have much loaded in this old pc I am using now...


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> Yea they used my friends 63 to portray Eazy's car from back in the day..
> 
> I have some pic's but my PC died on me yesterday, and I dont have much loaded in this old pc I am using now...


I thought they used Eazy's actual 63 impala since it's still around :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype

ATM_LAunitic said:


> I thought they used Eazy's actual 63 impala since it's still around :dunno:


I was told that the folk's behind the movie did contact the homie who own's E's real 63, But they could not agree to terms and price's in the short period of time they had to start production.. So somebody pointed them in Jesus's direction.. And they wasted no time giving the car no chrome front and back..new tag's and moldings all the way around.. new bushing's front and back.. and new seal's and gasket's .......dude got paid and got his car dam near restored...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Hydrohype said:


> I was told that the folk's behind the movie did contact the homie who own's E's real 63, But they could not agree to terms and price's in the short period of time they had to start production.. So somebody pointed them in Jesus's direction.. And they wasted no time giving the car no chrome front and back..new tag's and moldings all the way around.. new bushing's front and back.. and new seal's and gasket's .......dude got paid and got his car dam near restored...


That should be an anecdote of sorts lol Ik it's there. that's what's up though.


----------



## payfred

TTT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Hydrohype said:


> I was told that the folk's behind the movie did contact the homie who own's E's real 63, But they could not agree to terms and price's in the short period of time they had to start production.. So somebody pointed them in Jesus's direction.. And they wasted no time giving the car no chrome front and back..new tag's and moldings all the way around.. new bushing's front and back.. and new seal's and gasket's .......dude got paid and got his car dam near restored...


I bet that other dude feels like shit...... that's good for Jesus glad it worked out for him.


----------



## Daddy ooo

&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Hydrohype

Still no new's on my pc.. i AM TRYING TO FIND DATA RECOVERY SOFTWARE.. in the hopes that my boy can retrieve some of all of my files .. I fucked up.. I have thousands of hours of writing,, story's, book idea's.. photo's ect.. and only one of my books I backed up on a flash... I hope I never do that again..

The funny thing is? My second hand xp computer some how let me access my old youtub account, yes the account that accidentally deleted my access to it, over a year ago? is now open for me to upload videos to my sub's...I really did not have it in me to start a new channel and post videos that nobody would see!... my browser is all fucked up.. fb wont let me post pic's. and to type a character, I have to do it off line and then paste to the page!..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v489RRS1jk0


----------



## Dirty69

An NWA movie? These ****** been suspect for a long time. Modern day slave traders in my book. Keeping their people's minds all fucked up. Feeding the "Prison Industrial Complex" a steady supply of slaves who thinks its cool to gangbang and sell drugs and commit murder. All that money and Compton has one of the worst school districts in California. Where they at? Dre claims he was born in Compton. There ain't even no hospitals in Compton. Unless that ***** was born at home, that ***** is suspect. ***** don't give no money to Compton College. He gave a grip to USC like they're broke. USC cost over $1400 per unit. I don't think they need the money as much. Take care of home first. Just keeping it real.


----------



## Hydrohype

Dirty69 said:


> An NWA movie? These ****** been suspect for a long time. Modern day slave traders in my book. Keeping their people's minds all fucked up. Feeding the "Prison Industrial Complex" a steady supply of slaves who thinks its cool to gangbang and sell drugs and commit murder. All that money and Compton has one of the worst school districts in California. Where they at? Dre claims he was born in Compton. There ain't even no hospitals in Compton. Unless that ***** was born at home, that ***** is suspect. ***** don't give no money to Compton College. He gave a grip to USC like they're broke. USC cost over $1400 per unit. I don't think they need the money as much. Take care of home first. Just keeping it real.


I have no reason to doubt what your saying, The hypocritical practice's of anybody and everybody seams to be pandemic..

The University's along with other American institution's of power and influence have become more and more detached from the 

common man, and they right and enforce there own set of rule's and regulations! Most parents tuition money go's to line the 

pocket's of the administrator's... In Cali these university bureaucrat's earn an average of 100-300 k a year!


----------



## Hydrohype

my old Youtube channel !


----------



## Dirty69

Hydrohype said:


> I have no reason to doubt what your saying, The hypocritical practice's of anybody and everybody seams to be pandemic..
> 
> The University's along with other American institution's of power and influence have become more and more detached from the
> 
> common man, and they right and enforce there own set of rule's and regulations! Most parents tuition money go's to line the
> 
> pocket's of the administrator's... In Cali these university bureaucrat's earn an average of 100-300 k a year!


I feel you. But we have to quit giving these so called "Celebrities" a pass. Sure a man can do what he wants with his own money. But when it's made from destroying your own community we have to quit "idolizing" this mess and tell it like it is. Not one of these cats have made an effort to improve their communities. We as a people are the only group that can't live with each other. The Jews do it, The Koreans do it, the Chinese do it and I could go on and on. The first thing we do when we can, is "Get out the Ghetto" where our people are. Easy-E moved all the way to Riverside. Snoop's in Chino. Hell, even Rodney King boned out to Claremont! We have to peep game and start to help ourselves and start thinking for ourselves.
My family moved to Compton in 1967. 607 s Pannes Ave. on the East Side. Back then there were only a few Blacks in Compton and it was nothing like it is today. Matter of fact, there was and older White lady who lived next to us. When she moved, she gave us all her kids old toys and sold her car to my dad. It was an all original 56 Chevy BelAir for $60.00. I went to Roosevelt Elementary School then OLV (Those that know, know). It was real cool back in the day. Now look what has happened. I don't have to explain.
The people who run this country figured it out a long time ago. "Superfly" was the model. When that movie came out everybody wanted to be Ron O'neal and deal drugs, drive a Cadillac and pimp hoes. Now these cats pop up with gangster rap. Can you see? Do you feel me? I'm just pissed with our people. Ophra, Tyler Perry, NBA, NFL. Nobody invests in their own. Ophra took her black ass all the was to Africa to build a school just for girls. I'm sure they appreciate it, but damnit, she couldn't find nothing to do here in America? Just sayin".
I'm done. Resume Lowriding.


----------



## 1229

Wow, Terry Carter gets killed (nearly 2 months ago) and no one has mentioned him in the BLACK lowrider topic??????????????




given his past and how he contributed to lowriding, i cant believe no one has brought him up since he passed. i guess since he wasnt a gangbanger all the fake ass crips that post in here dont care about a man who was actually a POSITIVE ROLE MODEL, who fostered around 20 foster children and mentored countless others. ohh well, carry on...maybe its just a sign of how dead this website is now.


----------



## 1229

Dirty69 said:


> I feel you. But we have to quit giving these so called "Celebrities" a pass. Sure a man can do what he wants with his own money. But when it's made from destroying your own community we have to quit "idolizing" this mess and tell it like it is. Not one of these cats have made an effort to improve their communities. We as a people are the only group that can't live with each other. The Jews do it, The Koreans do it, the Chinese do it and I could go on and on. The first thing we do when we can, is "Get out the Ghetto" where our people are. Easy-E moved all the way to Riverside. Snoop's in Chino. Hell, even Rodney King boned out to Claremont! We have to peep game and start to help ourselves and start thinking for ourselves.
> My family moved to Compton in 1967. 607 s Pannes Ave. on the East Side. Back then there were only a few Blacks in Compton and it was nothing like it is today. Matter of fact, there was and older White lady who lived next to us. When she moved, she gave us all her kids old toys and sold her car to my dad. It was an all original 56 Chevy BelAir for $60.00. I went to Roosevelt Elementary School then OLV (Those that know, know). It was real cool back in the day. Now look what has happened. I don't have to explain.
> The people who run this country figured it out a long time ago. "Superfly" was the model. When that movie came out everybody wanted to be Ron O'neal and deal drugs, drive a Cadillac and pimp hoes. Now these cats pop up with gangster rap. Can you see? Do you feel me? I'm just pissed with our people. Ophra, Tyler Perry, NBA, NFL. Nobody invests in their own. Ophra took her black ass all the was to Africa to build a school just for girls. I'm sure they appreciate it, but damnit, she couldn't find nothing to do here in America? Just sayin".
> I'm done. Resume Lowriding.


you sir, just made a lot of sense...of course, im on the outside looking in (being a white guy from NC who lives in a very integrated society where whites, blacks, hispanics and everyone else all live on the same streets in the same neighborhoods together)...


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> I feel you. But we have to quit giving these so called "Celebrities" a pass. Sure a man can do what he wants with his own money. But when it's made from destroying your own community we have to quit "idolizing" this mess and tell it like it is. Not one of these cats have made an effort to improve their communities. We as a people are the only group that can't live with each other. The Jews do it, The Koreans do it, the Chinese do it and I could go on and on. The first thing we do when we can, is "Get out the Ghetto" where our people are. Easy-E moved all the way to Riverside. Snoop's in Chino. Hell, even Rodney King boned out to Claremont! We have to peep game and start to help ourselves and start thinking for ourselves.
> My family moved to Compton in 1967. 607 s Pannes Ave. on the East Side. Back then there were only a few Blacks in Compton and it was nothing like it is today. Matter of fact, there was and older White lady who lived next to us. When she moved, she gave us all her kids old toys and sold her car to my dad. It was an all original 56 Chevy BelAir for $60.00. I went to Roosevelt Elementary School then OLV (Those that know, know). It was real cool back in the day. Now look what has happened. I don't have to explain.
> The people who run this country figured it out a long time ago. "Superfly" was the model. When that movie came out everybody wanted to be Ron O'neal and deal drugs, drive a Cadillac and pimp hoes. Now these cats pop up with gangster rap. Can you see? Do you feel me? I'm just pissed with our people. Ophra, Tyler Perry, NBA, NFL. Nobody invests in their own. Ophra took her black ass all the was to Africa to build a school just for girls. I'm sure they appreciate it, but damnit, she couldn't find nothing to do here in America? Just sayin".
> I'm done. Resume Lowriding.


What about parents.


----------



## MIJO65

Why's it gotta he someone else's fault FAM? Where are the parents at? Oh. They locked up or not around FAM. Surely that has nothing to do with it


----------



## plague

TATTOO-76 said:


> Wow, Terry Carter gets killed (nearly 2 months ago) and no one has mentioned him in the BLACK lowrider topic??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> given his past and how he contributed to lowriding, i cant believe no one has brought him up since he passed. i guess since he wasnt a gangbanger all the fake ass crips that post in here dont care about a man who was actually a POSITIVE ROLE MODEL, who fostered around 20 foster children and mentored countless others. ohh well, carry on...maybe its just a sign of how dead this website is now.


Dont know of him, give us some info


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

plague said:


> Dont know of him, give us some info


:dunno: Didn't know all Lowriders were Crips either. Maybe we don't know/care because we're outside of Cali.


----------



## Dirty69

MIJO65 said:


> Why's it gotta he someone else's fault FAM? Where are the parents at? Oh. They locked up or not around FAM. Surely that has nothing to do with it


I ain't pointing fingers at anyone else. This is OUR problem. As long as WE idolize the content of someones bank account and NOT the content of their character, WE will always be behind the 8Ball. As it says in the Bible, "The love of money is the root of all evil". Also, you can't be so naive to think that thing aren't being placed in our path that will lead to OUR destruction. Cocaine for example, do you really believe cats that barely graduated from high school figured out how to convert an Alkaline into a Base to create CRACK?


----------



## BRADFORD

Dirty69 said:


> I ain't pointing fingers at anyone else. This is OUR problem. As long as WE idolize the content of someones bank account and NOT the content of their character, WE will always be behind the 8Ball. As it says in the Bible, "The love of money is the root of all evil". Also, you can't be so naive to think that thing aren't being placed in our path that will lead to OUR destruction. Cocaine for example, do you really believe cats that barely graduated from high school figured out how to convert an Alkaline into a Base to create CRACK?


It's all about making the right choices and thinking about the consequences of your actions beforehand!!!!


----------



## Dirty69

BRADFORD said:


> It's all about making the right choices and thinking about the consequences of your actions beforehand!!!!


Sure it is. Most human beings make choices based on what they see and hear. If I see guys living big and getting bitches and they tell me they did it by gang banging and selling drugs, what decision do you think I'll make? Then they tell you going to prison is like hanging with the homies on the block, what consequences are there for me to consider? How many gangster rap songs does this fit? 
It's about capturing the hearts and minds of the youth. That's what these fake gangster rappers are trying to do. That NWA movie ain't nothing but propaganda designed to glorify this lifestyle. Believe me, I'm just an old dude who's seen a few things. I ain't perfect and I don't know everything. I call it like I see it.


----------



## lone star

Again what about the parents


----------



## jbrazy

I agree on both ends. What about the parents? Hell, what about the village? It takes a village right? As a society as a whole, taking out race, religion, sex, etc, we have become desensitized to many things that hurt our growth. You cant suggest anything to anyone or say how you feel without being ostracized. Our society has develop a complex of everything being fair and not having to put in work for anything. Every kid has to win a trophy, you have a house so I should be able to have one too. Life is not fair and in my opinion we as people have quit pulling our pants up and handling business. There is a generational gap where values changed in society and it shows when this country has the highest rate of millennials living at home with their parents, playing video games in the basement, asking "mom, wheres the meatloaf". If a kid is in the store screaming at the top of their lungs and slapping their mother nobody says anything for multiple reasons, 1) Some people think there is nothing wrong with this, 2) If the mother doesnt care why should I, its not my problem and 3) The mother gets offended on you correcting her child because it reflects poorly on her parenting skills. It doesnt take a village because the village doesnt care until it affects their hut. I am guilty of plenty of these things myself. The first step to recovery of any sort is recoginizing you have a problem and many people cannot do that. I agree with plenty of what you said Dirty and I have had my own role in plauging our society by supporting many of the things that are represented, but I also believe some of those negatives can stay intact with a positive twist. Lonestar you are absoulutely correct that it starts at home. There are too many single parents out there, too many parents trying to be friends and not parents, too many parents choosing money and fun over their family units, but at the same time quit using these things as excuses, pull your pants up and handled business. We all have choices to make and understand consequences, but still make the wrong ones. Nobody cooks dinner or sits down at a table to eat as a family with the tv off to see how everyone elses day went. Most people dont even know what their kids are doing on a regular basis. Just keep in mind for all of you who dont have kids and think its not your problem, complain about the taxes you pay for the schools when you dont have kids, those kids in those same schools will lead the country, how scary is that. I am nowhere near perfect and I am guilty of plenty of the things I have mentioned. I am just saying. Children do what they are taught and nobody is perfect, but kids are taught everywhere they go not just in school. Be a better example in evey area and have some pride.


----------



## jbrazy

Im sure most wont read that, but you never know.....


----------



## jbrazy

One last subject on my rant, accountability. Be accountable for your actions and quit blaming everyone else. We sit on our hands everyday, until we decide to come off them to point the finger. Be proactive, dont go start a march, protest, or rally when something drastic happens. We have control to make something happen before it gets drastic. Practice preventitive maintenance in all areas of life. If you dont want something negative to happen then do what you can control in the situation to prevent it. If you dont wants STD's or 50 kids, wrap up. Some situations will be out of your control, but still have parts you can control. We are blessed to have the ability to educate ourselevs in everything and if half of us put the effort that we put into these cars into all other areas of our lives we would be much better off. Take pride in yourself like you take pride in your car. There is no pride in waiting on your welfare funds with no job when you can work, but are not willing to do so because you dont like the job and money, waiting on your disability check for that ache in your foot that you "cant" work on, but stand on all night at the club or reaching out to the church to get your light bill paid because your homie or homegirl told you their cousin was doing it. All that money people think is free isnt, it comes from hard working peoples paychecks. Quit acting like their is some kind of honor in living by the "code" because at the end of the day that code isnt going to allow you to live a comfortable life and most people dont really honor it anyways. If you cant follow a simple rule like "putting on a seatbelt", "not obeying the speed limit" or "showing up on time", then you sure as hell are not going to live by all the rules in the so called "street code". "Keeping it real", is the worst thing that ever happen and it is a stigma that plauges society, especially urban society. There is nothing "real" about doing anything that will put your family in danger, yourself in danger of being away from your family, or putting other people in danger ( I have done this). 'Real" is not standing on the same street corner pouring drink, smoking, pushing dope in your neighborhood and then talking about the "struggle" ( I have participated in these types of actions as well). There is nothing real about selling dope, period. You are ruining communities and families by doing this. There are kids losing fathers, mothers, uncles, aunts, grandmas, grandpas, chritmas, birthdays and any shot at a positive life in a nice area because of dope. It doesnt matter how illeagal drugs and guns came into the communities to help ruin lives and neighborhoods because we as a society, along with the government have allowed them to stay there. Real has become "stop snitchin campaigns", rather than "stop the violence campaigns", its a joke. Real" isnt putting on a suit going to your office and finding ways to steal funds from hard working people, abuse the power you were given as a public official and cheat on your wife with a gang of hoes. The real struggle is waking up everyday getting dressed and doing something legal and productive that will create a "true" positive affect to those you surround yourself with. It will be hard and will be a challenge, and you might not end up rich, but you probably wouldnt have regardless, but you can at least take pride in what you created, just like these cars we create and take pride in.


----------



## lone star

Good points brazy.


----------



## BRADFORD

The hardest thing in life is getting up every fuckin day and going to work for the rest of your life. That's real!! I may be broke but I'm happy in my life


----------



## jbrazy

Appreciate it Lone Star and Bradford, thats what it is all about in my opinion. Most people in this world are trying to fake it until they make it, and I understand that in a way, but at the same time it prevents you from being honest with yourself to be able to change. "Change" is a difficult concept, this coming from a guy who is still trying to change and evolve for the better on a regular basis.


----------



## Hydrohype

Dirty69 said:


> I feel you. But we have to quit giving these so called "Celebrities" a pass. Sure a man can do what he wants with his own money. But when it's made from destroying your own community we have to quit "idolizing" this mess and tell it like it is. Not one of these cats have made an effort to improve their communities. We as a people are the only group that can't live with each other. The Jews do it, The Koreans do it, the Chinese do it and I could go on and on. The first thing we do when we can, is "Get out the Ghetto" where our people are. Easy-E moved all the way to Riverside. Snoop's in Chino. Hell, even Rodney King boned out to Claremont! We have to peep game and start to help ourselves and start thinking for ourselves.
> My family moved to Compton in 1967. 607 s Pannes Ave. on the East Side. Back then there were only a few Blacks in Compton and it was nothing like it is today. Matter of fact, there was and older White lady who lived next to us. When she moved, she gave us all her kids old toys and sold her car to my dad. It was an all original 56 Chevy BelAir for $60.00. I went to Roosevelt Elementary School then OLV (Those that know, know). It was real cool back in the day. Now look what has happened. I don't have to explain.
> The people who run this country figured it out a long time ago. "Superfly" was the model. When that movie came out everybody wanted to be Ron O'neal and deal drugs, drive a Cadillac and pimp hoes. Now these cats pop up with gangster rap. Can you see? Do you feel me? I'm just pissed with our people. Ophra, Tyler Perry, NBA, NFL. Nobody invests in their own. Ophra took her black ass all the was to Africa to build a school just for girls. I'm sure they appreciate it, but damnit, she couldn't find nothing to do here in America? Just sayin".
> I'm done. Resume Lowriding.





jbrazy said:


> I agree on both ends. What about the parents? Hell, what about the village? It takes a village right? As a society as a whole, taking out race, religion, sex, etc, we have become desensitized to many things that hurt our growth. You cant suggest anything to anyone or say how you feel without being ostracized. Our society has develop a complex of everything being fair and not having to put in work for anything. Every kid has to win a trophy, you have a house so I should be able to have one too. Life is not fair and in my opinion we as people have quit pulling our pants up and handling business. There is a generational gap where values changed in society and it shows when this country has the highest rate of millennials living at home with their parents, playing video games in the basement, asking "mom, wheres the meatloaf". If a kid is in the store screaming at the top of their lungs and slapping their mother nobody says anything for multiple reasons, 1) Some people think there is nothing wrong with this, 2) If the mother doesnt care why should I, its not my problem and 3) The mother gets offended on you correcting her child because it reflects poorly on her parenting skills. It doesnt take a village because the village doesnt care until it affects their hut. I am guilty of plenty of these things myself. The first step to recovery of any sort is recoginizing you have a problem and many people cannot do that. I agree with plenty of what you said Dirty and I have had my own role in plauging our society by supporting many of the things that are represented, but I also believe some of those negatives can stay intact with a positive twist. Lonestar you are absoulutely correct that it starts at home. There are too many single parents out there, too many parents trying to be friends and not parents, too many parents choosing money and fun over their family units, but at the same time quit using these things as excuses, pull your pants up and handled business. We all have choices to make and understand consequences, but still make the wrong ones. Nobody cooks dinner or sits down at a table to eat as a family with the tv off to see how everyone elses day went. Most people dont even know what their kids are doing on a regular basis. Just keep in mind for all of you who dont have kids and think its not your problem, complain about the taxes you pay for the schools when you dont have kids, those kids in those same schools will lead the country, how scary is that. I am nowhere near perfect and I am guilty of plenty of the things I have mentioned. I am just saying. Children do what they are taught and nobody is perfect, but kids are taught everywhere they go not just in school. Be a better example in evey area and have some pride.


Man first of all, prop's to everyone.. I did not expect to do so much reading and half as much thinking

when I came to this site today, yes i read and tried to digest every word.. You guys have certanly said 

more than a mouth full, and pressed many of my personal button's from my life, I dont know were to begain?

First of all, I personalize everything I hear, read, see. ( we all do ) Of course I have my own opinion on what 

black's do with there wealth and influence once they get success! 

Truth is, if I was worth million's ? I would not move away from the city of my childhood, (pacoima ca,) evan though most 

of that City moved away from me a long time ago, If I were rich, I would still own and buy property in my hood.

Of course I fantasize of living someplace else, I need space to breath, build car's, grow food and smoke, 

Own several weapon's, shoot and tactical train on my own land with family and friends..

I was born in 1962 on paxton st. in pacoima, (my two older brothers, and parants lived in LA on Rempaw)

for a few years before I was born.. (There root's are in Harlem, Bronx, Brocklyn) Back then most of Pacoima 

was related in one way or another, The black and some chicano family's all moved to the valley from venice and 

Santa monica.. As we get older, why is it when we think back on old times, we could almost SMELL THE LOVE

in the air? But we can all write books on the hatred, racism, sexism, crime, violence and larceny that we all 

witnessed or participated in.. Yes my dad, and my uncle's back ground was always on the dark side of the law,

But you'd never know by there apperance, or the company they kept.. so ass a kid I had many Roll Models to be 

influenced by, while my Dad would intertain his new york mob buddie's who he would often great at LAx when they 

would come hear on there visit's! My Oldest brother John, already thought he was SUPER FLY, long before 

hollywood made the movie.. GOOD OR BAD! SUPER FLY alway's will be a tremendous ICONIC cinamatic 

statement about that genre of life THAT WE ALL know very well! ... Funny thing, when I would listen to that 

Mayfield Genious of an Album? I was probably 12, but somehow I knew that would be wearing all the 

different hat's that Curtis sang about in that sound track. from the hungry huslter, to the fly player who now get's 

a chance to drive and shine in a way that he would be happy for the world to see. To the Eddie, : you fuckin up : 

junkie song!... (damm I have to go,, all this writing and i aint said shit) But dam it is real subject.. It does strike a 

chord with me, because am affected by the whole gang's drug's and prisons culture.. I' hate that I have been to prison

But I dont hate the fact that I dont have a single tattoo on my body, claiming any bitch or strip of land or anything.. 

My first Tattoo's would have been, Harley Davidson, JImi Hendrix, biker hippie type shit Back when I was around 14.

And I have been On many other page's since then.. Rock, Blue's and Jazz where my first influence''s, So I could 

never claim to be an authority on Hip Hop or Rap.. I just know what I liked, and what lyric's I could relate too

on a personal level, I liked Dre's Music, beat's and some lyrics. but he never strucked me as someone who really 

liked lo lo's... had any affileation's or sold any yay.... But for some reason, it seam's I choose to believe every single 

word that came out of WC's MACK 10'S and ICE CUBE'S mouth's when they formed the CONNECT GANG. 

G's make the world go round, use to give me GOOSE BUMPS I thought that song hit so hard! To this day, I think it's 

one of the most WELL PUT TOGETHER sample's in a long history of millions of sample's put out by thousands of 

artist... I know i am old.. But I am greatful to have gotten this old after all the BS.. I might over share, but that 

comes from trying to stay honest.. Because weather I am in my living room, or I am in level 4 prison dorm?

I dont want to get caught perpetrating, fronting myself off as, someone who is tuffer, harder, richer, smarter

than I really am.. So Yea, I KNOW MUCH MORE ABOUT ROCK MUSIC, than I do about RAP or HIP HOP.

And I think it's my Rock music knowledge that qualify's me to say THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION is going to 

be remembered as ONE OF THE MOST PROLIFIC RAP GROUPS in history.. IN ROCK MUSIC they would be known 

as a : POWER TRIO, Jimi Hendrix and his band called THE EXPERIANCE or CLAPTON and his band called

CREAM, Are the first band's a rocker ould think of when ever he hears the word's : POWER TRIO


----------



## jbrazy

This will be long. I didnt respond to anything specific yesterday, just kind of ranted. First off everyone who is speaking on this its appreciated. Let me share a little bit of my background. I was born in Sanat Maria, California in 1983. I am white and will be 32 in May. Not that race matters, but I know a lot of people relate their struggles to race and I dont want people to think I am speaking from the expierence through a black mans eyes, because I am not. I do believe there is inequalities and differences throughout our society based on race, but I am a believere more can be done to change that.


----------



## jbrazy

The above statement isnt related to just African Americans, but any different race then my own, I just wanted to state that because I am responding in the black lowrider sections and assumed plenty of brothers in here are African American. I was born 3 or 4 months premature and my mother was told I would not live through the night.( I was reminded of this throughout my life, especially when I messed up.) If you are familiar with Santa Maria/Orcutt, you will know this is a nice area, has the usual gangs like anywhere else in Cali, but nothing like greater Los Angeles and surrounding areas. My mother came from a family of 2 parents, 2 brothers and herself. My grandfather was in the airforce and my grandmother stayed at home to raise the kids. Both of my grandparents were alcoholics and there was some abuse with each other, but a standard life beyond that. My mother had me when she was 19, my sperm donor was from Texas and his father was a multi millionaire. The sperm donor moved us to Texas around 86-87, for a very short window before he up and left. He was an addict and loved his meth more than anything else. My mother moved us back to California asap, where we stayed until I turned 7. When I was 7 my mother decided to move us to Texas to live with her boyfriend that she had met previously. We moved to Euless, Texas, a suburb between Dallas and Fort Worth, pretty nice area. He was italian and Mexican, and from East los Angeles. He was a biker, pedaled sacks here and there, fought dogs, and was an amateur boxer. He was a key to my development, as he taught me how to fight. I use to get beat up everyday after school, until he taught me how to box. It helped to development my self confidence and I am thankful it is something I was taught and exposed to, because everyone should know how to defend theirself, but it was a curse as well because it taught me to release my agression and emotions through physicality. He also unknowingly to my mother took me to dog fights. He owned many pitbulls and fought all of them, minus his main dogs he used for breeding. His name was Rick Burns, so anyone familiar with pits, would be familiar with Gary Hammonds. Rick owned Macho, who is a very famous Sire used in the Hammonds bloodline. Anyway, I was exposed to things a kid my age should not have seen, but no murder or anything of this nature. Living with Rick lasted maybe a year and then we were on our own again. My mother is a very strong individual who endured a lot between her relationship with my sperm donor and Rick. I think she wanted to establish a male identity for my to be around, but just fell in love with the wrong guys at first. I am at work and actually do work, so I will come back to this when I get a chance.


----------



## Daddy ooo

jbrazy said:


> This will be long. I didnt respond to anything specific yesterday, just kind of ranted. First off everyone who is speaking on this its appreciated. Let me share a little bit of my background. I was born in Sanat Maria, California in 1983. I am white and will be 32 in May. Not that race matters, but I know a lot of people relate their struggles to race and I dont want people to think I am speaking from the expierence through a black mans eyes, because I am not. I do believe there is inequalities and differences throughout our society based on race, but I am a believere more can be done to change that.


 Great story Hydro. Deep in here



jbrazy said:


> The above statement isnt related to just African Americans, but any different race then my own, I just wanted to state that because I am responding in the black lowrider sections and assumed plenty of brothers in here are African American. I was born 3 or 4 months premature and my mother was told I would not live through the night.( I was reminded of this throughout my life, especially when I messed up.) If you are familiar with Santa Maria/Orcutt, you will know this is a nice area, has the usual gangs like anywhere else in Cali, but nothing like greater Los Angeles and surrounding areas. My mother came from a family of 2 parents, 2 brothers and herself. My grandfather was in the airforce and my grandmother stayed at home to raise the kids. Both of my grandparents were alcoholics and there was some abuse with each other, but a standard life beyond that. My mother had me when she was 19, my sperm donor was from Texas and his father was a multi millionaire. The sperm donor moved us to Texas around 86-87, for a very short window before he up and left. He was an addict and loved his meth more than anything else. My mother moved us back to California asap, where we stayed until I turned 7. When I was 7 my mother decided to move us to Texas to live with her boyfriend that she had met previously. We moved to Euless, Texas, a suburb between Dallas and Fort Worth, pretty nice area. He was italian and Mexican, and from East los Angeles. He was a biker, pedaled sacks here and there, fought dogs, and was an amateur boxer. He was a key to my development, as he taught me how to fight. I use to get beat up everyday after school, until he taught me how to box. It helped to development my self confidence and I am thankful it is something I was taught and exposed to, because everyone should know how to defend theirself, but it was a curse as well because it taught me to release my agression and emotions through physicality. He also unknowingly to my mother took me to dog fights. He owned many pitbulls and fought all of them, minus his main dogs he used for breeding. His name was Rick Burns, so anyone familiar with pits, would be familiar with Gary Hammonds. Rick owned Macho, who is a very famous Sire used in the Hammonds bloodline. Anyway, I was exposed to things a kid my age should not have seen, but no murder or anything of this nature. Living with Rick lasted maybe a year and then we were on our own again. My mother is a very strong individual who endured a lot between her relationship with my sperm donor and Rick. I think she wanted to establish a male identity for my to be around, but just fell in love with the wrong guys at first. I am at work and actually do work, so I will come back to this when I get a chance.


 Wow you guys are having some deep conversation's up in here. That wussup.


----------



## Hydrohype

(Im having trouble getting this post face book, so I figured id try a piggy backed side door point of entry) 



Okay, I hate having to where glass's .. Mom say's its karma from my past, when I use to where plaino's as part of my 
(bad check writing uniform) shirt. tie, brief case containing nothing important,,, she is still laughing!

From the time i was in elementary school until this very day, I always fall for a girl in glass's ! 

The librarian is my equivalent to Other mien's catholic school girl fantasy! Anyway I have been having trouble with my eye 

glass's lately... Holloween I lost my Armani prescription glass's ... so I have been whering some glass's that my insurance 

paid for a few years ago.. then they broke on my in Janurary ... so I orderd another pair.. $40.00 after insurance..

but I dont really like them... then I remember I still have one pair of Gianni Versace sun glass's $600.00 in the late 

90's.. I never where them, Out of the 3 pair of versace's I have owned in my day? the only pair that I still have

just happened to be the pair that I like the least..It was one of those,, WTFwas I thinking? purchase's that us compulsive's 

often do...These glass's just did not fit my personality,,, but i always loved that Golden Lyon crest that Gianne versace 

some time's put's on there products... So I got to thinking, :what if I can put my versachi Arms on one of my Prescription 

Glass's frames that litter my junk box? So I took a box of broken glass's to the eye center.. and they could not help me.

Infact they looked at the versace's and my stock frame's, and one of them said: IT PROBABLY WOULD NOT WORK..

I told the eye care tech guy : SHIT BRO, Im a lowrider, WE MAKE SHIT WORK... So a few days of milling and filing 

and fucking with tiny little parts' ..(reminded me of model building days) and now two of my four eye's will have just little 

bling to it!.. PS.. i am trying to get familiar with MY new android camera phone..


I finally got this kyo droid metro phone to transfer file's back and forth between 
my xp computer but I think the fact that I did not pay for the phone or it's service? is preventing any pictures I load from it
for ever being posted on any social media? like the pictures have a secret encryption !


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> (Im having trouble getting this post face book, so I figured id try a piggy backed side door point of entry)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I hate having to where glass's .. Mom say's its karma from my past, when I use to where plaino's as part of my
> (bad check writing uniform) shirt. tie, brief case containing nothing important,,, she is still laughing!
> 
> From the time i was in elementary school until this very day, I always fall for a girl in glass's !
> 
> The librarian is my equivalent to Other mien's catholic school girl fantasy! Anyway I have been having trouble with my eye
> 
> glass's lately... Holloween I lost my Armani prescription glass's ... so I have been whering some glass's that my insurance
> 
> paid for a few years ago.. then they broke on my in Janurary ... so I orderd another pair.. $40.00 after insurance..
> 
> but I dont really like them... then I remember I still have one pair of Gianni Versace sun glass's $600.00 in the late
> 
> 90's.. I never where them, Out of the 3 pair of versace's I have owned in my day? the only pair that I still have
> 
> just happened to be the pair that I like the least..It was one of those,, WTFwas I thinking? purchase's that us compulsive's
> 
> often do...These glass's just did not fit my personality,,, but i always loved that Golden Lyon crest that Gianne versace
> 
> some time's put's on there products... So I got to thinking, :what if I can put my versachi Arms on one of my Prescription
> 
> Glass's frames that litter my junk box? So I took a box of broken glass's to the eye center.. and they could not help me.
> 
> Infact they looked at the versace's and my stock frame's, and one of them said: IT PROBABLY WOULD NOT WORK..
> 
> I told the eye care tech guy : SHIT BRO, Im a lowrider, WE MAKE SHIT WORK... So a few days of milling and filing
> 
> and fucking with tiny little parts' ..(reminded me of model building days) and now two of my four eye's will have just little
> 
> bling to it!.. PS.. i am trying to get familiar with MY new android camera phone..
> 
> 
> I finally got this kyo droid metro phone to transfer file's back and forth between
> my xp computer but I think the fact that I did not pay for the phone or it's service? is preventing any pictures I load from it
> for ever being posted on any social media? like the pictures have a secret encryption !
> View attachment 1608850
> View attachment 1608858
> View attachment 1608866
> View attachment 1608874




It worked.. the same letter that would not post of fb,, and the same pictures that would not post on fb are now indeed on fb ..

them fuckers kept rejecting my shit.. talking about I had an unsafe linc.. what link bitch's? 

LInc these nuts after I go dipping and get them good and sweaty!


----------



## Hydrohype

Hydrohype said:


> It worked.. the same letter that would not post of fb,, and the same pictures that would not post on fb are now indeed on fb ..
> 
> them fuckers kept rejecting my shit.. talking about I had an unsafe linc.. what link bitch's?
> 
> LInc these nuts after I go dipping and get them good and sweaty!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

havent been on here in a while whats up brothers any new cars being buil up in here ?, hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Hydrohype

jbrazy said:


> The above statement isnt related to just African Americans, but any different race then my own, I just wanted to state that because I am responding in the black lowrider sections and assumed plenty of brothers in here are African American. I was born 3 or 4 months premature and my mother was told I would not live through the night.( I was reminded of this throughout my life, especially when I messed up.) If you are familiar with Santa Maria/Orcutt, you will know this is a nice area, has the usual gangs like anywhere else in Cali, but nothing like greater Los Angeles and surrounding areas. My mother came from a family of 2 parents, 2 brothers and herself. My grandfather was in the airforce and my grandmother stayed at home to raise the kids. Both of my grandparents were alcoholics and there was some abuse with each other, but a standard life beyond that. My mother had me when she was 19, my sperm donor was from Texas and his father was a multi millionaire. The sperm donor moved us to Texas around 86-87, for a very short window before he up and left. He was an addict and loved his meth more than anything else. My mother moved us back to California asap, where we stayed until I turned 7. When I was 7 my mother decided to move us to Texas to live with her boyfriend that she had met previously. We moved to Euless, Texas, a suburb between Dallas and Fort Worth, pretty nice area. He was italian and Mexican, and from East los Angeles. He was a biker, pedaled sacks here and there, fought dogs, and was an amateur boxer. He was a key to my development, as he taught me how to fight. I use to get beat up everyday after school, until he taught me how to box. It helped to development my self confidence and I am thankful it is something I was taught and exposed to, because everyone should know how to defend theirself, but it was a curse as well because it taught me to release my agression and emotions through physicality. He also unknowingly to my mother took me to dog fights. He owned many pitbulls and fought all of them, minus his main dogs he used for breeding. His name was Rick Burns, so anyone familiar with pits, would be familiar with Gary Hammonds. Rick owned Macho, who is a very famous Sire used in the Hammonds bloodline. Anyway, I was exposed to things a kid my age should not have seen, but no murder or anything of this nature. Living with Rick lasted maybe a year and then we were on our own again. My mother is a very strong individual who endured a lot between her relationship with my sperm donor and Rick. I think she wanted to establish a male identity for my to be around, but just fell in love with the wrong guys at first. I am at work and actually do work, so I will come back to this when I get a chance.



:thumbsup: This read is better than some of the shit on TV.. Im waiting to see how it was that lowriding became a part of you? (when I was young, many bikers and lowriders ran in the same circle's )




Daddy ooo said:


> Great story Hydro. Deep in here
> 
> Wow you guys are having some deep conversation's up in here. That wussup.


real recognizing real! 


What's crackin folk's? I do hope every thing is well with all of you and your family's!


----------



## Hydrohype

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> havent been on here in a while whats up brothers any new cars being buil up in here ?, hope all is well with everyone


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

We been tryin. uffin:


----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## Lowridingmike




----------



## Lowridingmike

Long time no talk, we still on the streets getting it every day.. real black lowriding..


----------



## Hydrohype

Lowridingmike said:


>



That's right..


----------



## BlackDawg

Good discussion up in here. I love to see brothers (folks in general) having intellectual dialogue discussing solutions instead of harping on the problems. Granted, our problems as a community are vast, we can alll start within our own family. Keep tabs on your little nephews, cousins, kids on from the block, and of course your own son's. Make sure they know someone older is looking out for them and has a vested interest in their lives. Each one teach one!


----------



## BRADFORD

Lowridingmike said:


> Long time no talk, we still on the streets getting it every day.. real black lowriding..


Gtfo with that shit


----------



## Hydrohype

BlackDawg said:


> Good discussion up in here. I love to see brothers (folks in general) having intellectual dialogue discussing solutions instead of harping on the problems. Granted, our problems as a community are vast, we can alll start within our own family. Keep tabs on your little nephews, cousins, kids on from the block, and of course your own son's. Make sure they know someone older is looking out for them and has a vested interest in their lives. Each one teach one!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

BRADFORD said:


> Gtfo with that shit





































Still black lowriding chump..


----------



## Lowridingmike

All Black owned we shut parks down every sunday, usually I'm the only black rider now theres 5 of us


----------



## Lowridingmike

And theres a few more in the works freshly cut Id rather not post pics of just yet. Proud of the lowriding scene in my city not just black but all of us roll deep Derby we were 20-30 lowriders deep throughout the city and that really wasn't really even half of us..


----------



## BlackDawg

I'm looking for some black dish 13's, any plugs? Somebody from the whee section quoted me $1500. I haven't bought wheels in a minute, but DAMN I know prices didn't go up like that have they?


----------



## plague

What kind of black wheels u want, China USA 72 spoke 100 custom?


----------



## BlackDawg

plague said:


> What kind of black wheels u want, China USA 72 spoke 100 custom?


Just some regular China 100 spokes.


----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## DKM ATX




----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Probably the first one in the world on spokes, especially 13s. Not a traditional, but I'm happy uffin:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Probably the first one in the world on spokes, especially 13s. Not a traditional, but I'm happy uffin:


"Dare to be different"


----------



## Daddy ooo

Finnally back on 4wheels with my 48 Fleetmaster convertible. Picture was taken last weekend at the Big M, USO, LaynLow Brotherly love picnic. It's was cool cutting it up with Gangster and my brotha Monstergate


----------



## Daddy ooo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Probably the first one in the world on spokes, especially 13s. Not a traditional, but I'm happy uffin:


 Lookin good man


----------



## LURCH63

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Probably the first one in the world on spokes, especially 13s. Not a traditional, but I'm happy uffin:


theres one in town, I think it's the same thing. I'll snap a pic later.


----------



## plague

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1660226
> View attachment 1660226
> View attachment 1660234
> View attachment 1660242
> Finnally back on 4wheels with my 48 Fleetmaster convertible. Picture was taken last weekend at the Big M, USO, LaynLow Brotherly love picnic. It's was cool cutting it up with Gangster and my brotha Monstergate


VERY CLEAN LOVE THE RIDE


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Ttt


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1660226
> View attachment 1660226
> View attachment 1660234
> View attachment 1660242
> Finnally back on 4wheels with my 48 Fleetmaster convertible. Picture was taken last weekend at the Big M, USO, LaynLow Brotherly love picnic. It's was cool cutting it up with Gangster and my brotha Monstergate


I always say it "When I grow up Daddy ooo,I wanna be just like you".


----------



## MAG8888

805 pages and I've only seen a few black cars, is the title of this thread wrong? Where's all the black lowriders :dunno:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

MAG8888 said:


> 805 pages and I've only seen a few black cars, is the title of this thread wrong? Where's all the black lowriders :dunno:


:facepalm:


----------



## MAG8888

47 fleetmaster said:


> :facepalm:


:roflmao: que vato :dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Dippin.. Stay on the streets daily hwy approved


----------



## Lowridingmike

Daddy Ooo John, all ya'll cats looking good out there, keep em on the streets!


----------



## Marty McFly

MAG8888 said:


> 805 pages and I've only seen a few black cars, is the title of this thread wrong? Where's all the black lowriders :dunno:


Repost


----------



## MAG8888

Marty McFly said:


> Repost


:nono: that is the first time I have posted it...


----------



## car88

regal.1980 said:


> Mlk parade 2015 in tulsa ok with the family



*Nice Chevy*


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

88 and 8888 hno:


----------



## BlackDawg

Shout out to One Luv car club. They keep some clean rides busting out!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

TTT


----------



## thestrongsurvive

TTT


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

What's Goin on in here Hella quiet


----------



## Dirty69

Been in the game for a minute. Seen a few things and did a few things. Put together a few rides. Started out with a 52 Fleetline when I was 15yrs old. In between times got off into street racing. Had a big block 70 Roadrunner and a 70 340 sixpack Cuda'. This was back when OPEC was trippin and you could only get gas on odd or even days. They were giving muscle cars away. Got the Roadrunner for $500.00 and the Cuda' for $250.00. Wish I had kept either one of those cars. But, through it all my heart has always belonged to Lowriding. a few years ago i got another 52 Fleetline as a project. Then came up on a nice 69 Impala custom for cheep. It belonged to a childhood friend of mine. I've known this cat since we were in the 3rd grade and we are still cool partners to this day. He needed some quick cash. I told him I would loan him the money. He told me he would rather sell me his 69. All he wanted was a G. I gave him the money and everything was cool. He even would come by and help work on the car between beers! Put the 52 to hold and got down on the 69. Then I came up on a 63 Impala project for some added flavor once I finished the 69. Finished the 69 and rolled it for a minute. Then the deal of all deals fell on me. A guy wanted to trade the 69 and 63 for an all OG 66 rag Impala. Jumped on that before homie had a chance to change his mind. Now, I was gonna start on the 52. I told myself I would never sell the 52 but a "club brother" wanted it and said he would put it together so I let him have her for a good price. Fool had it on craigslist within a week. Some cats don't have a code the live by. If I ever get my hands on another one, I'm going to ride that mofo to the grave. Anyway, I'm happy for what I got now. I ain't complaining. 
I already put bags on the 66. Was running Cragars for a minute now i got 14x7Tru Ray big hubs and have a nice system in it. Another buddy of mine gave me some rusted 15xwhatever Truclassics i'm going to have restored to 13x7 once funds become available. I know some of y'all are like "bags!?". Don't get me wrong, "I LOVE JUICE". However, with this one it would only be a lay and play system anyway and I don't want to cut the frame. I may cut it later or I may just leave it alone and put the top down and enjoy this good Cali sunshine. 
Now I'm on the hunt for a 51 or 52 Fleetline and that sonofagun is gonna get cut. Please believe me. Thanks for taking this trip with me down memory lane. Sometimes I can't believe how old I am. But, age ain't nothing but a number. As long as I got a lowrider and a Blvd to cruise, I'll always be 15yrs old at heart. Staring at a 52 Fleetline, listening to the Isley Brothers and dreaming.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Dirty69 said:


> Been in the game for a minute. Seen a few things and did a few things. Put together a few rides. Started out with a 52 Fleetline when I was 15yrs old. In between times got off into street racing. Had a big block 70 Roadrunner and a 70 340 sixpack Cuda'. This was back when OPEC was trippin and you could only get gas on odd or even days. They were giving muscle cars away. Got the Roadrunner for $500.00 and the Cuda' for $250.00. Wish I had kept either one of those cars. But, through it all my heart has always belonged to Lowriding. a few years ago i got another 52 Fleetline as a project. Then came up on a nice 69 Impala custom for cheep. It belonged to a childhood friend of mine. I've known this cat since we were in the 3rd grade and we are still cool partners to this day. He needed some quick cash. I told him I would loan him the money. He told me he would rather sell me his 69. All he wanted was a G. I gave him the money and everything was cool. He even would come by and help work on the car between beers! Put the 52 to hold and got down on the 69. Then I came up on a 63 Impala project for some added flavor once I finished the 69. Finished the 69 and rolled it for a minute. Then the deal of all deals fell on me. A guy wanted to trade the 69 and 63 for an all OG 66 rag Impala. Jumped on that before homie had a chance to change his mind. Now, I was gonna start on the 52. I told myself I would never sell the 52 but a "club brother" wanted it and said he would put it together so I let him have her for a good price. Fool had it on craigslist within a week. Some cats don't have a code the live by. If I ever get my hands on another one, I'm going to ride that mofo to the grave. Anyway, I'm happy for what I got now. I ain't complaining.
> I already put bags on the 66. Was running Cragars for a minute now i got 14x7Tru Ray big hubs and have a nice system in it. Another buddy of mine gave me some rusted 15xwhatever Truclassics i'm going to have restored to 13x7 once funds become available. I know some of y'all are like "bags!?". Don't get me wrong, "I LOVE JUICE". However, with this one it would only be a lay and play system anyway and I don't want to cut the frame. I may cut it later or I may just leave it alone and put the top down and enjoy this good Cali sunshine.
> Now I'm on the hunt for a 51 or 52 Fleetline and that sonofagun is gonna get cut. Please believe me. Thanks for taking this trip with me down memory lane. Sometimes I can't believe how old I am. But, age ain't nothing but a number. As long as I got a lowrider and a Blvd to cruise, I'll always be 15yrs old at heart. Staring at a 52 Fleetline, listening to the Isley Brothers and dreaming.


How do them bags move? Been thinking of bagging my ride, but I just dk. Welcome by the way. The brothers been a lil quiet on here but still active uffin:


----------



## plague

SONS BIKE WE PUT FISH TANKS IN


----------



## plague




----------



## plague




----------



## plague




----------



## plague

MATCHED IT TO THIS


----------



## thestrongsurvive

The bike looks real good dogg.


----------



## plague

thestrongsurvive said:


> The bike looks real good dogg.


THANKS BIG DADDY DIDN'T DO TOO MUCH CAUSE HE LIKES TO RIDE IT


----------



## Dirty69

The bags move pretty good. Got all for corners. and silencers on the exhaust valves. Got some ideas I may put in it later. Scuba tank and an aircraft 3stage air compressor. Stacking up parts for the build now. Thanks for the welcome brotha. Right, been a little quiet up in here for a min. Guess guys working on them thangs getting ready for summer.


----------



## RobLBC

Dirty69 said:


> The bags move pretty good. Got all for corners. and silencers on the exhaust valves. Got some ideas I may put in it later. Scuba tank and an aircraft 3stage air compressor. Stacking up parts for the build now. Thanks for the welcome brotha. Right, been a little quiet up in here for a min. Guess guys working on them thangs getting ready for summer.


Rip all those ghey bags out of that car and put the lifts it deserves.


----------



## Dirty69

RobLBC said:


> Rip all those ghey bags out of that car and put the lifts it deserves.


Certainly we can communicate on a high level than this. I been lowriding for a long time. The name of the game is coming up with new and innovative ways to get that ride close to the ground. Bags have been around along time. Caddy had them back in the early 50's. Chevy had them I believe starting in 54. The 58 "level air" is a highly sought after option. So before you use disparaging remarks about bags, do a little homework. Like I said in my earlier post,"I LOVE JUICE" and I always will. But if I can come up with something different, that's what it's all about. Anybody can slap rims and hydraulics on a car. A true lowrider trys to make his car stand out from the rest. You'll never set yourself apart by following the crowd.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Dirty69 said:


> Certainly we can communicate on a high level than this. I been lowriding for a long time. The name of the game is coming up with new and innovative ways to get that ride close to the ground. Bags have been around along time. Caddy had them back in the early 50's. Chevy had them I believe starting in 54. The 58 "level air" is a highly sought after option. So before you use disparaging remarks about bags, do a little homework. Like I said in my earlier post,"I LOVE JUICE" and I always will. But if I can come up with something different, that's what it's all about. Anybody can slap rims and hydraulics on a car. A true lowrider trys to make his car stand out from the rest. You'll never set yourself apart by following the crowd.


He ain't black or in the lifestyle. You gotta throw pictures up of that ride when you can!


----------



## RobLBC

ATM_LAunitic said:


> He ain't black or in the lifestyle.!


Lol, didn't know "Black" lowriders were so defensive about airbags.


----------



## Dirty69

ATM_LAunitic said:


> He ain't black or in the lifestyle. You gotta throw pictures up of that ride when you can!


I'm not Black? Why? Because I can spell? Because I don't portray myself as a thug and a fool? My parents taught me to respect myself and others. The streets taught me the same thing. Seems like a lesson you have yet to learn. I'll post pictures. But you have to ask me nicely.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Dirty69 said:


> I'm not Black? Why? Because I can spell? Because I don't portray myself as a thug and a fool? My parents taught me to respect myself and others. The streets taught me the same thing. Seems like a lesson you have yet to learn. I'll post pictures. But you have to ask me nicely.


The other guy :facepalm: when stickin up for a brotha goes wrong. I was saying pay the other guy no mind bc he has nothing to do w any of this. He understood who I was talking to. Why would I speak in third person about you when your name was quoted if I didn't do it before :dunno:


----------



## Dirty69

ATM_LAunitic said:


> The other guy :facepalm: when stickin up for a brotha goes wrong. I was saying pay the other guy no mind bc he has nothing to do w any of this. He understood who I was talking to. Why would I speak in third person about you when your name was quoted if I didn't do it before :dunno:


I'm very sorry brother. I misunderstood. When you said "He ..." It was unclear who you were referring to. I apologize. I hope you accept.


----------



## RobLBC

Dirty69 said:


> I'm not Black? Why? Because I can spell? Because I don't portray myself as a thug and a fool? My parents taught me to respect myself and others. The streets taught me the same thing. Seems like a lesson you have yet to learn. I'll post pictures. But you have to ask me nicely.


You say it like it is Ese!!


----------



## Dirty69

The 66 chillin' in the garage.


----------



## plague

Nice ride


----------



## Dirty69

plague said:


> Nice ride


. Thanks Plague


----------



## Dirty69

Here's some of my old 69 at Elysian Park "Driftin on a Memory Cruise".


----------



## LURCH63

Dirty69 said:


> The 66 chillin' in the garage.
> View attachment 1708985


that bad boys low! That's all that matters


----------



## Dirty69

Sometimes I don't know what to think of my people. With all the shit going on around the country, the police killin folks, white people killing folks and everything else. There were at least five gang related shootings in south central LA over the weekend. What kinda fucking sense does that make to anyone? Someone please explain this bullshit to me! We will complain, march and riot and wear t-shirts that say "Black lives matter", then turn around the very next minute and shoot and kill our own. Some of us are some confused muthafuckers.


----------



## RobLBC

Dirty69 said:


> Sometimes I don't know what to think of my people. With all the shit going on around the country, the police killin folks, white people killing folks and everything else. There were at least five gang related shootings in south central LA over the weekend. What kinda fucking sense does that make to anyone? Someone please explain this bullshit to me! We will complain, march and riot and wear t-shirts that say "Black lives matter", then turn around the very next minute and shoot and kill our own. Some of us are some confused muthafuckers.


http://youtu.be/7hMNzK4az-w


----------



## screwed up loco

Dirty69 said:


> Sometimes I don't know what to think of my people. With all the shit going on around the country, the police killin folks, white people killing folks and everything else. There were at least five gang related shootings in south central LA over the weekend. What kinda fucking sense does that make to anyone? Someone please explain this bullshit to me! We will complain, march and riot and wear t-shirts that say "Black lives matter", then turn around the very next minute and shoot and kill our own. Some of us are some confused muthafuckers.


Shits a mess. The media and lapd tryin their best to keep what's really going on under wraps too smh.


----------



## Dirty69

RobLBC said:


> http://youtu.be/7hMNzK4az-w


I watched the video. Dude made some good points. But I think he overlooked one very important fact. Like Skreweduploco said, the media is covering this shit and blowing things all out of porprtion. If they would cover any of these random gang shootings nobody would watch the news. It's just like when that White girl got killed by a dude that happened to be an illegal alien. People got all riled up against Mexicans. Nobody stops to think why the media picks these stories to report. But still the questions remains, why do we keep shooting each other like it ain't no thang.


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> Sometimes I don't know what to think of my people. With all the shit going on around the country, the police killin folks, white people killing folks and everything else. There were at least five gang related shootings in south central LA over the weekend. What kinda fucking sense does that make to anyone? Someone please explain this bullshit to me! We will complain, march and riot and wear t-shirts that say "Black lives matter", then turn around the very next minute and shoot and kill our own. Some of us are some confused muthafuckers.


What u are seeing on the news is nothing new. The only thing that has changed is this wonderful thing folks call " social" media. Everyone has a cell phone therefore everyone is now their own free lance journalist. Instead of helping when someone is getting robbed or beaten. Folks will stand and record then put on internet for "followers". News travels instantly now. And everyone can be a critique. Also they glorify people like bruce jenner and " i am jazz" on tv. Society haa gotten dumber while cell phones have gotten smarter. Go to a concert live music and see how many morons u see there recording the whole thing and watching thru a cell phone vs. Enjoying the experience in real life.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

We are our own worst enemies. We are stilling running around killing each other over dimes and nickels. A black life is the same as a any other life a black mothers tears are the same as any other mothers tears. We need to stop the nonsense that we are doing. Society has set it up for minorities to fail and we keep falling right into the trap that has been set for us. We can blame the media and society all we want but until we stop stepping in the trap that has been set for us we will continue to be caught up in this vicious cycle. Just my 2cents.


----------



## lone star

thestrongsurvive said:


> We are our own worst enemies. We are stilling running around killing each other over dimes and nickels. A black life is the same as a any other life a black mothers tears are the same as any other mothers tears. We need to stop the nonsense that we are doing. Society has set it up for minorities to fail and we keep falling right into the trap that has been set for us. We can blame the media and society all we want but until we stop stepping in the trap that has been set for us we will continue to be caught up in this vicious cycle. Just my 2cents.


How has society setup minorities to fail?


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> How has society setup minorities to fail?


There is profit in failure. Look at the 13th Amendment to the Constitution. It bans slavery except if you're a prisoner of the state (convict). Then they got your ass. Prisons and jails have been privatized. Schools don't teach our kids. Both parents work so ain't nobody at home. Then the images of gangsters and dope dealers are portrayed by rappers to make that lifestyle seem glamorous. So now you got theses kids growing up on a steady diet of stupidity. Headed to the cemetery or jail. Now you got a steady supply of slaves going in and out of jail. See now?


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> There is profit in failure. Look at the 13th Amendment to the Constitution. It bans slavery except if you're a prisoner of the state (convict). Then they got your ass. Prisons and jails have been privatized. Schools don't teach our kids. Both parents work so ain't nobody at home. Then the images of gangsters and dope dealers are portrayed by rappers to make that lifestyle seem glamorous. So now you got theses kids growing up on a steady diet of stupidity. Headed to the cemetery or jail. Now you got a steady supply of slaves going in and out of jail. See now?


None of what you said is forced upon anyone. Its either parents failing or people failing themselves. I know plenty of minorities in management or leadership positions. So i disagree that anything is setting anyone up to fail. Lower income tax brackets qualify folks for lots of programs. Some free to the public. Plenty of afterschool programs for parebts who work late. Plenty youth outreach programs and mentorship available. Lowriding is one of them. Time to stop playing victim and start getting out and getting it. Not directed toward you or anyone in particular but towards those who think there is no other option than state institution or grave


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> None of what you said is forced upon anyone. Its either parents failing or people failing themselves. I know plenty of minorities in management or leadership positions. So i disagree that anything is setting anyone up to fail. Lower income tax brackets qualify folks for lots of programs. Some free to the public. Plenty of afterschool programs for parebts who work late. Plenty youth outreach programs and mentorship available. Lowriding is one of them. Time to stop playing victim and start getting out and getting it. Not directed toward you or anyone in particular but towards those who think there is no other option than state institution or grave


I totally agree with what you're saying. There are choices to be made. However, how many people can you name who are famous for no reason. How many rappers are dead or in jail because they were about that life. How many youngsters end up dead or in jail because they were emulating what the saw and heard. It's a well established fact that if you can win the hearts and minds of the people they will do what you want. It's called propaganda. I say it's being used to get minorities to destroy themselves. What choice would you make if someone who's famous told you they got that way because they were a gangster? If the consequences are jail and they say jail is like camp hanging out with the homies. What consequences would you consider? These are young, impressionable minds. Yeah parents play a large role. But kids have their parents on the ropes now days. My mom and dad used to beat my ass when I did wrong. Do it now and the kids will call the police and you ass will be behind bars. Shit has changed and to say otherwise is naive.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

lone star said:


> How has society setup minorities to fail?


It's pretty simple. Go to any ghetto and look around on every corner there is either a liquor store,Pawn shop or some other establishment that has nothing to do with improving ones condition. Now lets look at Brentwood or any other affluent neighborhood and you wont see establishments like that. Your right there are programs to help people in low income communities and some people take advantage but others continue on the course of self destruction. As I stated earlier we are our worst enemy. There are many obstacles that minorities face. We can either succumb to the obstacles or we can overcome them and do better. Lone Star I agree with what you saying to a degree but the facts can not be ignored or denied that the playing field is totally different for minorities.


----------



## Marty McFly

thestrongsurvive said:


> It's pretty simple. Go to any ghetto and look around on every corner there is either a liquor store,Pawn shop or some other establishment that has nothing to do with improving ones condition. Now lets look at Brentwood or any other affluent neighborhood and you wont see establishments like that. Your right there are programs to help people in low income communities and some people take advantage but others continue on the course of self destruction. As I stated earlier we are our worst enemy. There are many obstacles that minorities face. We can either succumb to the obstacles or we can overcome them and do better. Lone Star I agree with what you saying to a degree but the facts can be ignored or denied that the playing field is totally different for minorities.


So using your logic, if a hoodsta were to simply land a girlfriend/marry an affluent person from Brentwood, he and all his offspring would be forever removed from such temptation such as liquor and crime?


----------



## screwed up loco

:banghead:


----------



## Dirty69

Marty McFly said:


> So using your logic, if a hoodsta were to simply land a girlfriend/marry an affluent person from Brentwood, he and all his offspring would be forever removed from such temptation such as liquor and crime?


You got it bra. The only difference in they have the money to hire lawyers so they don't get caught up in the system. Believe it or not, there is a justice system for the rich and one for the poor. Look at how many time your girl Lindsey Lohan been arrested. That bitch been violated so many times the media don't even cover her shit no more. If that was a hood rat she would have been locked down a long time ago. You can make jokes all you want but you know it's true.


----------



## lone star

What we've got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week. Which is the way he wants it, well he gets it. I don't like it, anymore than you men.


----------



## Marty McFly

Dirty69 said:


> You got it bra. The only difference in they have the money to hire lawyers so they don't get caught up in the system. Believe it or not, there is a justice system for the rich and one for the poor. Look at how many time your girl Lindsey Lohan been arrested. That bitch been violated so many times the media don't even cover her shit no more. If that was a hood rat she would have been locked down a long time ago. You can make jokes all you want but you know it's true.


California law changed in 2010, nobody, and I mean nobody is going to jail or prison for possession or under the influence of drugs .

On another note, there are 1.5 million people who live in the 28 neighborhoods that comprise South Central LA. Less than 1% have been to prison. 

What do you think contributes to 99% never going to jail or prison?

Lastly, who's Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Dirty69

Marty McFly said:


> California law changed in 2010, nobody, and I mean nobody is going to jail or prison for possession or under the influence of drugs .
> 
> On another note, there are 1.5 million people who live in the 28 neighborhoods that comprise South Central LA. Less than 1% have been to prison.
> 
> What do you think contributes to 99% never going to jail or prison?
> 
> Lastly, who's Lindsay Lohan?


If you can't win with reason. Dazzle them with bullshit. Right. If you're gonna use numbers, use numbers. 1% of 1.5 million is 15,000. And that's just for prison. What are the numbers in and out of county and city jails? What are the numbers in juvenile hall? See, the type of reasoning is why nobody takes this stuff seriously. Make the numbers seem small therefore it's not that big of a problem. 

Lindsay Lohan:In September 2010, Lohan's probation was revoked following a failed drug test.[206][207][208] She spent part of the day in jail before being released on bail.[208][209][210][211] A few days later she entered the Betty Ford Center, a drug and alcohol treatment center, where she remained on court order for three months until early January 2011.[199][212][213][214][215] In February 2011, Lohan was charged with the theft of a necklace reported stolen from a jewelry store the month before.[216][217][218] She was sentenced to community service and 120 days in jail for misdemeanor theft and probation violation, to which she pled no contest.[219][220][221][222][223] Due to jail overcrowding, Lohan served the sentence under house arrest wearing a tracking ankle monitor for 35 days.[224][225][226] In November Lohan was found to have violated the terms of her probation by failing to perform the required community service.[227][228] She was sentenced to additional community service and 30 days in jail, of which she served less than 5 hours due to overcrowding.[229][230][231][232][233]


----------



## Marty McFly

Dirty69 said:


> If you can't win with reason. Dazzle them with bullshit. Right. If you're gonna use numbers, use numbers. 1% of 1.5 million is 15,000. And that's just for prison. What are the numbers in and out of county and city jails? What are the numbers in juvenile hall? See, the type of reasoning is why nobody takes this stuff seriously. Make the numbers seem small therefore it's not that big of a problem.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan:In September 2010, Lohan's probation was revoked following a failed drug test.[206][207][208] She spent part of the day in jail before being released on bail.[208][209][210][211] A few days later she entered the Betty Ford Center, a drug and alcohol treatment center, where she remained on court order for three months until early January 2011.[199][212][213][214][215] In February 2011, Lohan was charged with the theft of a necklace reported stolen from a jewelry store the month before.[216][217][218] She was sentenced to community service and 120 days in jail for misdemeanor theft and probation violation, to which she pled no contest.[219][220][221][222][223] Due to jail overcrowding, Lohan served the sentence under house arrest wearing a tracking ankle monitor for 35 days.[224][225][226] In November Lohan was found to have violated the terms of her probation by failing to perform the required community service.[227][228] She was sentenced to additional community service and 30 days in jail, of which she served less than 5 hours due to overcrowding.[229][230][231][232][233]


 Those numbers are facts. But do not fret, I am certain Obama can create a program where all these "victims" can get a check because they went to prison. 

Stay tuned because he's busy right now giving terrorist countries nuclear capabilities.

He'll get back to you soon


----------



## Dirty69

You all might be asking yourselves what this all has to do with lowriding? Well, next time you're on Crenshaw blvd, or any Blvd for that matter, look around and see how many police are there. Look and see how many brothers are getting their rides tossed up or impounded. It's because of this mentality that they can justify what they do. I went on an organized cruise on Whittier blvd a couple years ago. A lot of cars were brought out that had been in the LA Super Show. I mean some big money cars. Nobody was tripping. Everybody was having a good time and obeying the law. Less than 30-40 mins later CHP, LASO and DOT came and ran everyone out. Why? Because they were concerned with "Gang violence". Now, I don't know about you, but, if I got a nice ride that I put a lot of time and money into, the last thing I want is somebody tripping and shooting up the place. Yeah, I know it has happened in the past. Some youngster who doesn't even have a ride starts tripping. But the vast majority of cats just want to kickback and enjoy the lifestyle. Can't do that as long as we got people on both sides acting a fool.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Marty McFly said:


> So using your logic, if a hoodsta were to simply land a girlfriend/marry an affluent person from Brentwood, he and all his offspring would be forever removed from such temptation such as liquor and crime?


No thats not what I am saying. Life is about choices all I am saying is that people in the hood have less options or choices. IMO.


----------



## lone star

I think your grievances are falling on deaf ears sir. Thank your elected officials. Or run for office yourself and make a difference.


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> I think your grievances are falling on deaf ears sir. Thank your elected officials. Or run for office yourself and make a difference.


I dont think there are falling on deaf ears. I just think people don't really see a solution to the problem. I believe the more we talk about it people will begin to open their eyes and wake up and see what's really going on. Example, "straight Outta Compton" opens in theaters this week. I haven't seen it but, I'll bet dollars to donuts it's gonna show these fools slangin' and bangin'. Classic brain washing technique. Glamorize this shit and let fools kill themselves. 
I really don't think becoming an elected official is the answer. Too many palms to grease. As long as we keep the conversation going in our communities it has to someday sink in.


----------



## Dirty69

Marty McFly said:


> Those numbers are facts. But do not fret, I am certain Obama can create a program where all these "victims" can get a check because they went to prison.
> 
> Stay tuned because he's busy right now giving terrorist countries nuclear capabilities.
> 
> He'll get back to you soon


You must be White. White people like to blame President Obama for just about everything. Stay on point homie.


----------



## Marty McFly

Dirty69 said:


> You must be White. White people like to blame President Obama for just about everything. Stay on point homie.


 :rofl: half white, just like the prez. And when did I blame Obama for anything Sir?


----------



## Marty McFly

Dirty69 said:


> I dont think there are falling on deaf ears. I just think people don't really see a solution to the problem. I believe the more we talk about it people will begin to open their eyes and wake up and see what's really going on. Example, "straight Outta Compton" opens in theaters this week. I haven't seen it but, I'll bet dollars to donuts it's gonna show these fools slangin' and bangin'. Classic brain washing technique. Glamorize this shit and let fools kill themselves.
> I really don't think becoming an elected official is the answer. Too many palms to grease. As long as we keep the conversation going in our communities it has to someday sink in.


 Straight out of Compton was directed by F. Gary Gray, a black director. Cube and Dre consulted. Wouldnt you agree iit is they who are exploiting the things you mentioned above?


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> I dont think there are falling on deaf ears. I just think people don't really see a solution to the problem. I believe the more we talk about it people will begin to open their eyes and wake up and see what's really going on. Example, "straight Outta Compton" opens in theaters this week. I haven't seen it but, I'll bet dollars to donuts it's gonna show these fools slangin' and bangin'. Classic brain washing technique. Glamorize this shit and let fools kill themselves.
> I really don't think becoming an elected official is the answer. Too many palms to grease. As long as we keep the conversation going in our communities it has to someday sink in.


One solution would be dont go watch the movie.


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> One solution would be dont go watch the movie.


And to ask people you know the same. It's called a boycott.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Dirty69 said:


> I dont think there are falling on deaf ears. I just think people don't really see a solution to the problem. I believe the more we talk about it people will begin to open their eyes and wake up and see what's really going on. Example, "straight Outta Compton" opens in theaters this week. I haven't seen it but, I'll bet dollars to donuts it's gonna show these fools slangin' and bangin'. Classic brain washing technique. Glamorize this shit and let fools kill themselves.
> I really don't think becoming an elected official is the answer. Too many palms to grease. As long as we keep the conversation going in our communities it has to someday sink in.


I find it ironic a movie glorifies these images and its bad, but we got wanna be "G's, thugs" see 187pure, 64 crawling, sno for an example and others that supposedly were in gangs and real OGS in the game living out of state (you fools moved cause you weren't about that life and try to fool people cause you moved from the best side to some hick ass southern/nothern state), in gangs that never existed who post in this very topic. Spouting all this bs daily.


Also I find it funny these millitants on here, have white nubian queens..Not some strong sista on the team, that's sell out status


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I find it ironic a movie glorifies these images and its bad, but we got wanna be "G's, thugs" see 187pure, 64 crawling, sno for an example and others that supposedly were in gangs and real OGS in the game living out of state (you fools moved cause you weren't about that life and try to fool people cause you moved from the best side to some hick ass southern/nothern state), in gangs that never existed who post in this very topic. Spouting all this bs daily.
> 
> 
> Also I find it funny these millitants on here, have white nubian queens..Not some strong sista on the team, that's sell out status


....................
....................
....................
Snow is legit can vouch for him,

However, the other shit is true. Though Idk 187 or 64 personally. For what it's worth I'm with a sista. But then again, most "chicanos" lowriding or not wife white girls.


----------



## REYXTC

This topic:chuck:


----------



## Dirty69

I see how, when Blacks start talking about being positive and waking up to what's happening, we get these "spy" fools from "Off Topic" coming in here trying to derail things. Why don't you kids go outside and play while grown folks are talking.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Everyone sees life through THEIR OWN EYES. It doesnt mean one man is wrong or the other man is right its just how each individual sees the world he lives in. There are somethings in this world that can not be denied no matter who you are or how you look at it. There are other things that are based on perception and a persons life experiences. The conversations in here are good and thought provoking lets keep it that way.


----------



## Dirty69

thestrongsurvive said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Everyone sees life through THEIR OWN EYES. It doesnt mean one man is wrong or the other man is right its just how each individual sees the world he lives in. There are somethings in this world that can not be denied no matter who you are or how you look at it. There are other things that are based on perception and a persons life experiences. The conversations in here are good and thought provoking lets keep it that way.


I agree with you on that. I'm not saying I'm right or wrong. I'm just putting things out there to see what others think. I know I can't be the only one who's seen thing change. I grew up in the sixties and seventies. TV was different. Music was different. Minorities got along with each other a lot better. There just wasn't so much drama going on.


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Dirty69 said:


> I agree with you on that. I'm not saying I'm right or wrong. I'm just putting things out there to see what others think. I know I can't be the only one who's seen thing change. I grew up in the sixties and seventies. TV was different. Music was different. Minorities got along with each other a lot better. There just wasn't so much drama going on.


My statement was general to everybody commenting on this subject. I agree with you 100% things have changed. We can share different points of view with each other. You never know we might just learn something from each other.


----------



## Skim

damn I aint been on here in a minute...


----------



## screwed up loco

Just heard the og's from hoovers and 100s made a truce. Any truth to that???


----------



## EL LOKERA

I watched "BLAZING SADDLES",& its my all time favorite. Compton, Dallas, the Bronx ain't got nothing new to say that hasn't been said or done in past, and is a 1974 film. So save yourself like $25 and get BLAZING SADDLES under $10 it even shows Willy wonka getting high, if Straight Out Of Compton is a COMEDY, or a ZOMBIE type, then probably be worth to go watch it.


----------



## Dirty69

I usually try and support minority movies and such. But, "Straight Out Of Compton" is gonna be on my "Wait for Bootleg" list.


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Why you think that movie is not to good brother


----------



## plague

It's a movie just go and enjoy it for what it is entertainment


----------



## Dirty69

plague said:


> It's a movie just go and enjoy it for what it is entertainment


I'll Be the first ***** in line if they put a disclaimer at the very beginning of the movie stating that, "What you are about to witness is the power of made up bullshit". Ain't gonna happen. They know the power of words and images. Ask a pimp how to steal a bitch's mind. Words and images.


----------



## Dirty69

View attachment 1717977
View attachment 1717985


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Dirty69 said:


> I'll Be the first ***** in line if they put a disclaimer at the very beginning of the movie stating that, "What you are about to witness is the power of made up bullshit". Ain't gonna happen. They know the power of words and images. Ask a pimp how to steal a bitch's mind. Words and images.


Truth be told.


----------



## plague

It has to be entertaining it's a movie


----------



## plague

And some of it will be made up


----------



## Dirty69

Plague, you can go give em your money if you want. I just ain't doing it. This whole gangster rap thing was like " Just let me put the head in" from the beginning. Then slowly, more and more ****** jumped on board. Then, ****** started tryna live like what they was rapping about and, let's see, how many rappers started getting shot, locked up and charged with crime? Now, they in balls deep. We got 50 year old ****** wanting to be rappers now. Everybody got their own record label. Kids wanna rep that harder than any ***** on the planet. And it getting worse. These muthafuckers fucked up entire generations. Look around you and see how many saggin, gangster, "down low" bastards there are. Now I ask you, would you pay a ***** to "just put the head in"?


----------



## lone star

Man you sure are a Debbie downer. Why do you care so much about that. U should move from wherever it is you live if that's bothersome. Life too short to care about other peoples kids/problems


----------



## Marty McFly

It's not where you live, its how you live, nawmean?


----------



## warning

lone star said:


> Man you sure are a Debbie downer. Why do you care so much about that. U should move from wherever it is you live if that's bothersome. Life too short to care about other peoples kids/problems


X2


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> Man you sure are a Debbie downer. Why do you care so much about that. U should move from wherever it is you live if that's bothersome. Life too short to care about other peoples kids/problems


Move to where? Why do I care? Question is, why don't you care? Problem is, you can be doing everything right in your life. Working, raising a family the whole nine. Then, you or someone in your family get's run up on by these fools. Who's problem is it now? So what if you or someone you love gets killed or hurt. Ain't my problem, life's too short. There have been too many examples of innocent people getting caught up in bullshit they had nothing to do with. I've lived in LA and Compton most of my life. Back in the day, you put hands on folks. You either won or lost. But, everybody walked, crawled or was dragged away. Now, seems like nobody wants to take an ass whoopin. First thing out the box they gotta go to guns. That ain't no accident. These so called "Gangster rappers" fed that foolishness to everyone. Then "Charles" came in with the dope and guns. Now we got what we got. Ain't no gun factories round here. And you gonna try and tell me a bunch of inner city fools, who barely had any education, learned chemistry so they could turn an alkaloid into a base. Wake up Homie! In a min ain't gonna be nowhere to run and hide.


----------



## Dirty69

See what I'm talkin bout? How far they take this shit?


----------



## Dirty69

Let's ride!!


----------



## warning

Dirty69 said:


> Move to where? Why do I care? Question is, why don't you care? Problem is, you can be doing everything right in your life. Working, raising a family the whole nine. Then, you or someone in your family get's run up on by these fools. Who's problem is it now? So what if you or someone you love gets killed or hurt. Ain't my problem, life's too short. There have been too many examples of innocent people getting caught up in bullshit they had nothing to do with. I've lived in LA and Compton most of my life. Back in the day, you put hands on folks. You either won or lost. But, everybody walked, crawled or was dragged away. Now, seems like nobody wants to take an ass whoopin. First thing out the box they gotta go to guns. That ain't no accident. These so called "Gangster rappers" fed that foolishness to everyone. Then "Charles" came in with the dope and guns. Now we got what we got. Ain't no gun factories round here. And you gonna try and tell me a bunch of inner city fools, who barely had any education, learned chemistry so they could turn an alkaloid into a base. Wake up Homie! In a min ain't gonna be nowhere to run and hide.


So what are you saying Todd?


----------



## thestrongsurvive

Those that know....KNOW. Those that dont know:dunno: probably never will.


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> Move to where? Why do I care? Question is, why don't you care? Problem is, you can be doing everything right in your life. Working, raising a family the whole nine. Then, you or someone in your family get's run up on by these fools. Who's problem is it now? So what if you or someone you love gets killed or hurt. Ain't my problem, life's too short. There have been too many examples of innocent people getting caught up in bullshit they had nothing to do with. I've lived in LA and Compton most of my life. Back in the day, you put hands on folks. You either won or lost. But, everybody walked, crawled or was dragged away. Now, seems like nobody wants to take an ass whoopin. First thing out the box they gotta go to guns. That ain't no accident. These so called "Gangster rappers" fed that foolishness to everyone. Then "Charles" came in with the dope and guns. Now we got what we got. Ain't no gun factories round here. And you gonna try and tell me a bunch of inner city fools, who barely had any education, learned chemistry so they could turn an alkaloid into a base. Wake up Homie! In a min ain't gonna be nowhere to run and hide.


To be quick about it. Im too busy minding my own business to have time to mind others'. You should do the same, you may be happier in life


----------



## plague

I'm gonna go see it, but it ain't gonna change my life one way or another I'm sure I'll enjoy it just like aNY other movie. Sorry bro rap music and media could play a part but just like anything. U make your own choices in life like someone said. But lowriding is something we love so let's choose to do that.


----------



## Dirty69

Not one time did I ever tell anyone what they should or shouldn't do. You're right. People make their own choices. This is America. Do what the fuck you want. Say what the fuck you want. Go where the fuck you want. Pray to what ever God you want. Yeah, we get it. Tell us something we don't know. But please, don't pretend you've made a point or something by saying that. 
I can bring up a topic that is relevant in hopes of a discussion where opinions from both sides can be heard. So, I'm really not worried about other people's lives. I'm not a "Debbie Downer". None of that shit. So for those of you who think I should worry only about what's going on in my life all I have to say is this, don't worry about me. I'm no threat to you. You still have the ability to do what you want to do regardless of what I say or do.


----------



## Marty McFly

Blame that shit on ObamaS white half :rimshot:


----------



## plague

Dirty69 said:


> Not one time did I ever tell anyone what they should or shouldn't do. You're right. People make their own choices. This is America. Do what the fuck you want. Say what the fuck you want. Go where the fuck you want. Pray to what ever God you want. Yeah, we get it. Tell us something we don't know. But please, don't pretend you've made a point or something by saying that.
> I can bring up a topic that is relevant in hopes of a discussion where opinions from both sides can be heard. So, I'm really not worried about other people's lives. I'm not a "Debbie Downer". None of that shit. So for those of you who think I should worry only about what's going on in my life all I have to say is this, don't worry about me. I'm no threat to you. You still have the ability to do what you want to do regardless of what I say or do.


Well for me i just listen and respect everyone's views and just keep riding


----------



## Dirty69

Plague. Right on dude. Go see the movie. I honestly know your concerns aren't mine. I live and work in LA. You're in Ogden,Utah. 80% of the population of Ogden, Utah is White. So, I get it. Your concerns aren't mine. It's entertainment to you. When you go out in your low rider you don't have the same concerns I do. Police see you and all they see is some guy riding around in a low rider. Police see me, different story. They see a "thug", "gangster", "dope dealer", whatever. First question they ask, "Are you on parole or probation?" Then they want to impound my shit and leave me standing on the side of the road (if I'm lucky they don't take me to jail). Now, I gotta take two days off work to fight some bullshit ticket. I stand in an infinitely long line of other unfortunates. I get to the front of the line only to find out I gotta give them $550.00 just to see the judge. I'm like, "WTF? Who the fuck did I kill? $550.00 ?!" 
Now I'm in court. The judge looks like he's pissed off at the world because he's got some 16yr old son running around in a brand new BMW convertible playing snoop dogg or some other of gangster rap, claiming 8 Tre Gangster Crip. My case is called. I approach the bench. The cop makes his statement. Then everybody looks at me and the judge says,"You got anything you want to say?" Oh, I left out there were about 8 cases before mine I had to sit through and all them fools got found guilty. So I'm standing there thinking, "I'm fucked anyway, so say what you gotta say." I say what I gotta say. I ask the officer some questions. To my surprise the judge finds me "not guilty". However, the judge had to add, "Mr Dirty69 you handled yourself very well. You spoke well, you didn't get upset. You asked relevant questions. Good job." On my ride home, I thought about what he said. He was not expecting what happened. He was expecting the stereotype. Then I started tripping," did he give me a compliment or an underhanded insult?" I don't know. If I were White or Asian would he even feel the need to say what he said? I don't know. You tell me. Now, you've had a glimpse into the bullshit I gotta live with everyday because I drive a low rider, I'm Black and a male. Now I gotta deal with these "Fake Gangster" portraying and promoting stereotypical images of young, black men in the inner city. So, yeah, I'll go see the movie too.


----------



## warning

Dirty69 said:


> Plague. Right on dude. Go see the movie. I honestly know your concerns aren't mine. I live and work in LA. You're in Ogden,Utah. 80% of the population of Ogden, Utah is White. So, I get it. Your concerns aren't mine. It's entertainment to you. When you go out in your low rider you don't have the same concerns I do. Police see you and all they see is some guy riding around in a low rider. Police see me, different story. They see a "thug", "gangster", "dope dealer", whatever. First question they ask, "Are you on parole or probation?" Then they want to impound my shit and leave me standing on the side of the road (if I'm lucky they don't take me to jail). Now, I gotta take two days off work to fight some bullshit ticket. I stand in an infinitely long line of other unfortunates. I get to the front of the line only to find out I gotta give them $550.00 just to see the judge. I'm like, "WTF? Who the fuck did I kill? $550.00 ?!"
> Now I'm in court. The judge looks like he's pissed off at the world because he's got some 16yr old son running around in a brand new BMW convertible playing snoop dogg or some other of gangster rap, claiming 8 Tre Gangster Crip. My case is called. I approach the bench. The cop makes his statement. Then everybody looks at me and the judge says,"You got anything you want to say?" Oh, I left out there were about 8 cases before mine I had to sit through and all them fools got found guilty. So I'm standing there thinking, "I'm fucked anyway, so say what you gotta say." I say what I gotta say. I ask the officer some questions. To my surprise the judge finds me "not guilty". However, the judge had to add, "Mr Dirty69 you handled yourself very well. You spoke well, you didn't get upset. You asked relevant questions. Good job." On my ride home, I thought about what he said. He was not expecting what happened. He was expecting the stereotype. Then I started tripping," did he give me a compliment or an underhanded insult?" I don't know. If I were White or Asian would he even feel the need to say what he said? I don't know. You tell me. Now, you've had a glimpse into the bullshit I gotta live with everyday because I drive a low rider, I'm Black and a male. Now I gotta deal with these "Fake Gangster" portraying and promoting stereotypical images of young, black men in the inner city. So, yeah, I'll go see the movie too.


----------



## RobLBC

The truth is that airbags are killing the black community.


----------



## Dirty69

warning said:


> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd511/RyanHasGIFS/GIFS/Gu0h8.gif[/
> "It's a Jersey thing. You wouldn't understand."


----------



## Dirty69

RobLBC said:


> The truth is that airbags are killing the black community.


I feel you homie. Gotta have that fluid.


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> Plague. Right on dude. Go see the movie. I honestly know your concerns aren't mine. I live and work in LA. You're in Ogden,Utah. 80% of the population of Ogden, Utah is White. So, I get it. Your concerns aren't mine. It's entertainment to you. When you go out in your low rider you don't have the same concerns I do. Police see you and all they see is some guy riding around in a low rider. Police see me, different story. They see a "thug", "gangster", "dope dealer", whatever. First question they ask, "Are you on parole or probation?" Then they want to impound my shit and leave me standing on the side of the road (if I'm lucky they don't take me to jail). Now, I gotta take two days off work to fight some bullshit ticket. I stand in an infinitely long line of other unfortunates. I get to the front of the line only to find out I gotta give them $550.00 just to see the judge. I'm like, "WTF? Who the fuck did I kill? $550.00 ?!"
> Now I'm in court. The judge looks like he's pissed off at the world because he's got some 16yr old son running around in a brand new BMW convertible playing snoop dogg or some other of gangster rap, claiming 8 Tre Gangster Crip. My case is called. I approach the bench. The cop makes his statement. Then everybody looks at me and the judge says,"You got anything you want to say?" Oh, I left out there were about 8 cases before mine I had to sit through and all them fools got found guilty. So I'm standing there thinking, "I'm fucked anyway, so say what you gotta say." I say what I gotta say. I ask the officer some questions. To my surprise the judge finds me "not guilty". However, the judge had to add, "Mr Dirty69 you handled yourself very well. You spoke well, you didn't get upset. You asked relevant questions. Good job." On my ride home, I thought about what he said. He was not expecting what happened. He was expecting the stereotype. Then I started tripping," did he give me a compliment or an underhanded insult?" I don't know. If I were White or Asian would he even feel the need to say what he said? I don't know. You tell me. Now, you've had a glimpse into the bullshit I gotta live with everyday because I drive a low rider, I'm Black and a male. Now I gotta deal with these "Fake Gangster" portraying and promoting stereotypical images of young, black men in the inner city. So, yeah, I'll go see the movie too.


U should move to ogden utah


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> U should move to ogden utah


To be quick about it. Im too busy minding my own business to have time to mind others'. You should do the same, you may be happier in life.


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> U should move to ogden utah


You know something? You're right. Or maybe, on second thought, I could move to Rosharon, TX. Fuck's wrong with you? I'm suppose to just wonder around like Kung Fu until I find a nice place to live? I got shit going on in LA.


----------



## plague

Dirty69 said:


> Plague. Right on dude. Go see the movie. I honestly know your concerns aren't mine. I live and work in LA. You're in Ogden,Utah. 80% of the population of Ogden, Utah is White. So, I get it. Your concerns aren't mine. It's entertainment to you. When you go out in your low rider you don't have the same concerns I do. Police see you and all they see is some guy riding around in a low rider. Police see me, different story. They see a "thug", "gangster", "dope dealer", whatever. First question they ask, "Are you on parole or probation?" Then they want to impound my shit and leave me standing on the side of the road (if I'm lucky they don't take me to jail). Now, I gotta take two days off work to fight some bullshit ticket. I stand in an infinitely long line of other unfortunates. I get to the front of the line only to find out I gotta give them $550.00 just to see the judge. I'm like, "WTF? Who the fuck did I kill? $550.00 ?!"
> Now I'm in court. The judge looks like he's pissed off at the world because he's got some 16yr old son running around in a brand new BMW convertible playing snoop dogg or some other of gangster rap, claiming 8 Tre Gangster Crip. My case is called. I approach the bench. The cop makes his statement. Then everybody looks at me and the judge says,"You got anything you want to say?" Oh, I left out there were about 8 cases before mine I had to sit through and all them fools got found guilty. So I'm standing there thinking, "I'm fucked anyway, so say what you gotta say." I say what I gotta say. I ask the officer some questions. To my surprise the judge finds me "not guilty". However, the judge had to add, "Mr Dirty69 you handled yourself very well. You spoke well, you didn't get upset. You asked relevant questions. Good job." On my ride home, I thought about what he said. He was not expecting what happened. He was expecting the stereotype. Then I started tripping," did he give me a compliment or an underhanded insult?" I don't know. If I were White or Asian would he even feel the need to say what he said? I don't know. You tell me. Now, you've had a glimpse into the bullshit I gotta live with everyday because I drive a low rider, I'm Black and a male. Now I gotta deal with these "Fake Gangster" portraying and promoting stereotypical images of young, black men in the inner city. So, yeah, I'll go see the movie too.



Its crazy big daddy i live here now i didnt grow up here


----------



## lone star

Dirty69 said:


> You know something? You're right. Or maybe, on second thought, I could move to Rosharon, TX. Fuck's wrong with you? I'm suppose to just wonder around like Kung Fu until I find a nice place to live? I got shit going on in LA.


Naw dont move here. Please we dont have all these oppressions you speak of.


----------



## RobLBC

lone star said:


> Naw dont move here. Please we dont have all these oppressions you speak of.


Lol, farms and open land don't oppress.


----------



## Dirty69

lone star said:


> Naw dont move here. Please we dont have all these oppressions you speak of.


That has to be the most retarded response EVER in the history of the UNIVERSE. lack of oppression would be the REASON I would want to move there. *****, you high right now? I know you got some weed, right? Or you on that syrup shit ya'll do in Texas? I LOVE this guy!


----------



## Marty McFly

Dirty69 said:


> That has to be the most retarded response EVER in the history of the UNIVERSE. lack of oppression would be the REASON I would want to move there. *****, you high right now? I know you got some weed, right? Or you on that syrup shit ya'll do in Texas? I LOVE this guy!


He throwed in the mode, coming thru soufwest, boys outta line catchin slugs in dey chest


----------



## DJLATIN

Marty McFly said:


> He throwed in the mode, coming thru soufwest, boys outta line catchin slugs in dey chest


:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Welp, nobody in here anymore.. smh lol


----------



## Lroi

sad


----------



## plague

Lowridingmike said:


> Welp, nobody in here anymore.. smh lol


They out ridin


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT lets bring this thread back !!  Black riders where yawl at?


----------



## wally dogg

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT lets bring this thread back !!  Black riders where yawl at?


 uh....laying low.....uffin:


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT lets bring this thread back !!  Black riders where yawl at?


ttt


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT lets bring this thread back !!  Black riders where yawl at?


Bump


----------



## Dirty69

i think Facebook and Instagram got it on lock right now. Here's my contibution!


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## warning

Dirty69 said:


> i think Facebook and Instagram got it on lock right now. Here's my contibution!
> View attachment 1768481


 nice clean rides


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Ttt


sup JJ



wally dogg said:


> uh....laying low.....uffin:


Sup Wally what you tippin in now?



ATM_LAunitic said:


> Bump


sup homie !



Skim said:


> TTT


skimbo what it do my niccuh!!



warning said:


> nice clean rides


agreed


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

here's where I'm at the body and the fram are having a ceremony in 2 weeks  I'll be out in mid 2016 :run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

post up some pics of some riders fellas !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Dirty69 said:


> i think Facebook and Instagram got it on lock right now. Here's my contibution!
> View attachment 1768481


 that 9 on point :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Youngest ***** on switches in this city, and I aint outtin SHIT up til snow fall. Daily driven to work n school. uffin:


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

warning said:


> nice clean rides


2x clean ass chevys


----------



## RobLBC

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Youngest ***** on switches in this city, and I aint outtin SHIT up til snow fall. Daily driven to work n school. uffin:


You have 2 extra doors though!


----------



## Dirty69

Gotta start somewhere. As long as homie got heart to ride. That's all that matters. Keep it up youngster


----------



## Dirty69

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> that 9 on point :thumbsup:


Thanks brother. That's my old 69. Traded for a 66 rag. But I miss that car. Got it as a bucket and did all the work on it myself except for the paint. Gotta lot of love in that car. But my 66 getting g the works right now. Found the correct Stratobench and tilt/telescopic steering column for it. Gonna try and find as many rare accessories as I can. Anybody got a lead on the fender mounted spotlights?


----------



## plague

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Youngest ***** on switches in this city, and I aint outtin SHIT up til snow fall. Daily driven to work n school. uffin:


I LIKE IT, BUILD THE CAR YOU LIKE, THE WAY YOU LIKE


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

RobLBC said:


> You have 2 extra doors though!


......Well Everybody crush all Tonwcars, Fleetwood's,Wagons,Tahoe's,Avalanches...and Escalades.......You cannot have more than two doors RobLBC said so.......LOL....... You make the rules RobLBC


----------



## mr.63supersport619

:wave: homies


----------



## RobLBC

Midwest Ridaz said:


> ......Well Everybody crush all Tonwcars, Fleetwood's,Wagons,Tahoe's,Avalanches...and Escalades.......You cannot have more than two doors RobLBC said so.......LOL....... You make the rules RobLBC


Not a bad idea


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

RobLBC said:


> Not a bad idea


 You the BosscRocLBC You tell em....


----------



## Chevyhound

Dirty69 said:


> Then I started tripping," did he give me a compliment or an underhanded insult?"


My vote is that you go for the latter. It will keep your universe in order and you can continue life without giving it another thought. Since I was not in court with you, it is hard for me to make a call but, sounds as though you are thinking cogently. Taking in the data and formulating a response based on the relevant info. Based on your message, I think that the judge spoke the truth...oops, sorry for the insult (Lol). Good job.


----------



## fr2022

lmao you read my mind.


----------



## Daddy ooo

What's up Lowrider's. Where all the L.R.M.F at.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Old boy been off of here for a minute. We need to get this shit back crackin. Throw some of them pics up


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

What's up Old Dog,glad to see you back.


----------



## Daddy ooo

This is my old girl. she's an older restoration that I bought bone stock.


----------



## Daddy ooo

What it do my OG Brutha Monstergate. How u been


----------



## Daddy ooo

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> here's where I'm at the body and the fram are having a ceremony in 2 weeks  I'll be out in mid 2016 :run:


 Man mike you are building one bad ass ride homie. Top shelf everything. That's what's up.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Happy Turkey day brothas!


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 1788505
> This is my old girl. she's an older restoration that I bought bone stock.


Nice daddy 000


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Daddy ooo said:


> Man mike you are building one bad ass ride homie. Top shelf everything. That's what's up.


 thanks OG! I'm on it playerrrrr!!


----------



## braman213

What's up!!! Man yall fools got some nice rides.. got put on this thread from a club brother of mines... This is what I'm working on... 79 coupe GHETTO BOYZ atlanta


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

braman213 said:


> What's up!!! Man yall fools got some nice rides.. got put on this thread from a club brother of mines... This is what I'm working on... 79 coupe GHETTO BOYZ atlanta


Thats a good look brotha!!


----------



## RobLBC

braman213 said:


> What's up!!! Man yall fools got some nice rides.. got put on this thread from a club brother of mines... This is what I'm working on... 79 coupe GHETTO BOYZ atlanta


That 79 looking good!!


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Nice rider here braman


----------



## braman213

RobLBC said:


> That 79 looking good!!







ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thats a good look brotha!!







blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Nice rider here braman


Thanks, work in progress


----------



## plague

braman213 said:


> What's up!!! Man yall fools got some nice rides.. got put on this thread from a club brother of mines... This is what I'm working on... 79 coupe GHETTO BOYZ atlanta


Love that caddy welcome to layitlow


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

That lac hard home !! Welcome !


----------



## braman213

plague said:


> Love that caddy welcome to layitlow





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> That lac hard home !! Welcome !


Thanks for the props!!! I drive trucks, so when ever I'm home I try to put in a work lil by lil


----------



## Daddy ooo

blvd cruiser 832 said:


> Nice daddy 000


 Thank you Homie


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Whats everybody been up to? Y'all been turnin wrenches in the garage or gettin' fat watchin football on the couch!? uffin:


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Whats everybody been up to? Y'all been turnin wrenches in the garage or gettin' fat watchin football on the couch!? uffin:


getting it together


----------



## Dirty69

Merry Christmas to all my Layitlow brothers.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ttt


----------



## car88

braman213 said:


> What's up!!! Man yall fools got some nice rides.. got put on this thread from a club brother of mines... This is what I'm working on... 79 coupe GHETTO BOYZ atlanta


*That Cadillac is looking like it suppose to them 13's. *


----------



## car88

plague said:


> That's real cool fred always wanted to go. Aint know way I'm getting up there on a camel it got seat belts


----------



## car88

Rod Stewart said:


> CF is rollin' and they hatin'.... :cheesy:



*Fuck all that but anyway...*


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Anybody going to Sam Torres car show in fort worth, tx on the 31st


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ttt


----------



## Zeus13

How do you join a Thread so that I can receive updates when a new post is added? I'm been a lowrider at heart my whole life but I'm
just now about to build my first fully custom lowrider so I'd like to subscribe to as many informative and positive threads as possible


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Zeus13 said:


> How do you join a Thread so that I can receive updates when a new post is added? I'm been a lowrider at heart my whole life but I'm
> just now about to build my first fully custom lowrider so I'd like to subscribe to as many informative and positive threads as possible


What kinda car you buildin homie?


----------



## Zeus13

ATM_LAunitic said:


> What kinda car you buildin homie?


I'm building a 1989 Caprice Lowrider, I'll be picking up my pumps next week its a 4 pump Pro Hopper G Force setup


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

good luck on the caprice,I think it is somewhere on the threads that you can follow any threads just try clicking on the title,Zeus 13 a you starting a project ride for the caprice I have a one for my 75 Lincoln Mark Iv,but my Lincoln is on hold now til financial get better


----------



## ScottishGuy

Hoping I can ask some advice from you fine gentlemen...

In Cyprus I cant get white primer let alone a spray gun and psi compressor etc. Cypriots here have hit off both wing mirrors for parking in their (public parking) space. Scratched side of car for parking in their (public parking) preferred space, and the sun damage to bonnet and roof was terrible. The guy I bought the car from used a cheap scratch hider so about a month later all these scratches came up...

Anyway car doesn't feel great and none of this was any fault of my own so took matters into own hands. Wanted to know if a normal non-professional could pick up spray cans and revitalize his car. Here's how I got on:
























































Today went to check on car and some Cypriot guys shouting at me to move the car. Then noticed the same guy had stolen my new polishing cloths and scrapers etc... I just smiled.










So far: Tape car -> prime car -> paint white on primer -> sandpaper drips -> paint white until drips gone.

No clear coat, no buffing, no rubbing compound, no wet sanding... just primer and 27 cans of white gloss and lots of care and attention.

My problem is I have shadows of white despite having a thick base coat. Probably just because its an outside job and spray paint in wind etc isn't great.

Should I use a thick foam block by hand lightly skim the top surface with rubbing compound, then buff and clear coat? Or wet sand, then buff and clear coat? I've never wet sanded before and doesn't feel right on a thick base coat...


----------



## ScottishGuy

stuck on what to do wet sanding today didnt change white shadows


----------



## Marty McFly

ScottishGuy said:


> Hoping I can ask some advice from you fine gentlemen...
> 
> In Cyprus I cant get white primer let alone a spray gun and psi compressor etc. Cypriots here have hit off both wing mirrors for parking in their (public parking) space. Scratched side of car for parking in their (public parking) preferred space, and the sun damage to bonnet and roof was terrible. The guy I bought the car from used a cheap scratch hider so about a month later all these scratches came up...
> 
> Anyway car doesn't feel great and none of this was any fault of my own so took matters into own hands. Wanted to know if a normal non-professional could pick up spray cans and revitalize his car. Here's how I got on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today went to check on car and some Cypriot guys shouting at me to move the car. Then noticed the same guy had stolen my new polishing cloths and scrapers etc... I just smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far: Tape car -> prime car -> paint white on primer -> sandpaper drips -> paint white until drips gone.
> 
> No clear coat, no buffing, no rubbing compound, no wet sanding... just primer and 27 cans of white gloss and lots of care and attention.
> 
> My problem is I have shadows of white despite having a thick base coat. Probably just because its an outside job and spray paint in wind etc isn't great.
> 
> Should I use a thick foam block by hand lightly skim the top surface with rubbing compound, then buff and clear coat? Or wet sand, then buff and clear coat? I've never wet sanded before and doesn't feel right on a thick base coat...


I would follow easy e's advice


----------



## alex75

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ttt


----------



## Lafleetcoupe

1966 impala coming straight outta Louisiana.


----------



## Lafleetcoupe




----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Good project 65,impala there where ya from in tha boot


----------



## Lafleetcoupe

Im in Lake Charles. On boarder on louisina and texas. 2hrs from houston


----------



## BolivianPride

https://youtu.be/ah7qvevU8fY
For sale.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Lafleetcoupe said:


> Im in Lake Charles. On boarder on louisina and texas. 2hrs from houston


i know excactly where it is i have fam thereits a louisiana lowrider page on facebook ana big car club in beaumount tx


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

BolivianPride said:


> https://youtu.be/ah7qvevU8fY
> For sale.


clean 68 from lbc too,how much an trades i have fleetwood


----------



## Lafleetcoupe

finished up my OG 283


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Lafleetcoupe said:


> View attachment 1901690
> 
> finished up my OG 283


Like your billet pulleys


----------



## abenecio83

i have a 80 monte carlo with 2 pumps ..my question is i want the rear to sit on frame wen i lower it.Now it stays like stock height wen i drop th back .do i cut springs or...thanks


----------



## abenecio83

i need some advice..i got a 1980 monte with 10 switches but wen i drop it all the way the back end only goes down to stock height..do i cut springs or...ur advice will be apprecated brothas


----------



## Dirty69

abenecio83 said:


> i need some advice..i got a 1980 monte with 10 switches but wen i drop it all the way the back end only goes down to stock height..do i cut springs or...ur advice will be apprecated brothas


Gotta see what you working with. Do you have shocks in the back? If so, then they may be not letting the body drop all the way. If it's the coils then you gotta cut em'. Is it coil over or under?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## lowlowlow

:roflmao:



ScottishGuy said:


> Hoping I can ask some advice from you fine gentlemen...
> 
> In Cyprus I cant get white primer let alone a spray gun and psi compressor etc. Cypriots here have hit off both wing mirrors for parking in their (public parking) space. Scratched side of car for parking in their (public parking) preferred space, and the sun damage to bonnet and roof was terrible. The guy I bought the car from used a cheap scratch hider so about a month later all these scratches came up...
> 
> Anyway car doesn't feel great and none of this was any fault of my own so took matters into own hands. Wanted to know if a normal non-professional could pick up spray cans and revitalize his car. NOPE Here's how I got on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today went to check on car and some Cypriot guys shouting at me to move the car. Then noticed the same guy had stolen my new polishing cloths and scrapers etc... I just smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far: Tape car -> prime car -> paint white on primer -> sandpaper drips -> paint white until drips gone.
> 
> No clear coat, no buffing, no rubbing compound, no wet sanding... just primer and 27 cans of white gloss and lots of care and attention.
> 
> My problem is I have shadows of white despite having a thick base coat. Probably just because its an outside job and spray paint in wind etc isn't great.
> 
> Should I use a thick foam block by hand lightly skim the top surface with rubbing compound, then buff and clear coat? Or wet sand, then buff and clear coat? I've never wet sanded before and doesn't feel right on a thick base coat...


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ttt


----------



## RollNMy64

Lafleetcoupe said:


> View attachment 1901690
> 
> finished up my OG 283


NICE!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

RollNMy64 said:


> NICE!


2x that nice


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## Ogmikefromky

Sup its Lowridingmike. Done had like 5 lolos since last active in here. Lol and a big wheeler smh


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Nice indeed brother Mike


----------



## Ogmikefromky

Thanks bruh check out my build page if ya get bored on project rides.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Right on, working nights now so I'll be patient and gladly peep at it still keep my options open on my Lincoln project build


----------



## Frogg

braman213 said:


> What's up!!! Man yall fools got some nice rides.. got put on this thread from a club brother of mines... This is what I'm working on... 79 coupe GHETTO BOYZ atlanta


never thought a 79 could look so good


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

What it is homies? TTT :inout:


----------



## plague

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> What it is homies? TTT :inout:


How is that 57 coming


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Yall good hopefully get to see a few of ya at the bigg I picnic in april


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

plague said:


> How is that 57 coming


slow boogie mayne....but it's coming along..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

slim thuggggggaaaaa!!!!!!! what it do mayne


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

What y'all brothas been up to? Slim that 57 is comin together!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bigg shout out to the brothers& sisters lowriding whereever ya at


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## rpoli61

Nowadays, such situations occur, you have to get used to it.
girlescort


----------



## Marty McFly

rpoli61 said:


> Nowadays, such situations occur, you have to get used to it.
> girlescort


Trick ass motherfucker


----------



## Ogmikefromky

ghost town....


----------



## Mr 346

Where is everyone else


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## cutbuddy

SO TRUE!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump Rom Houston


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> plague said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that 57 coming
> 
> 
> 
> slow boogie mayne....but it's coming along..
Click to expand...

 I'm back on! Where ya at FAM!?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

.,..


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Out here brother mike


----------



## cobrakarate

strickly mike brining layitlow back to life. whats up my brotha


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Alot of people on Facebook


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Ttt


----------



## payfred




----------



## payfred

My 57 ragg


----------



## Marty McFly

payfred said:


> View attachment 2011154


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

payfred said:


> My 57 ragg


Congrats no that sir impressive


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

my 57 hardtop


----------



## NaptownOG

https://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## KDUB11

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nev-EC8lTS4


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

Bump


----------

